# Общие форумы > Основной форум > Одесса сквозь века >  История и современность Одессы - фотозагадки

## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Продолжая начатую в теме "Необычное в обычном" тему фотозагадок, начинаем новую тему. 

Условия достаточно просты: в теме всеми желающими публикуются фотозагадки, имеющие отношение к Одессе. 

Правила игры:
- Одновременно обсуждается только одна загадка, то есть следующая загадка может быть задана после отгадывания предыдущей.
- Если в первые сутки после загадывания правильного ответа не поступило, на вторые сутки можно давать одну подсказку.
- Если в течение суток после подсказки правильного ответа не было, то автор может сам дать правильный ответ, после чего может быть задана новая загадка.
- В выходные дни можно растягивать сроки, так как некоторые форумисты могут находиться не на форуме.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Загадка первая.
Что это за место? Оно имеет отношение к Гумилеву и гражданской войне в Испании.

----------


## Touristique Garcon

Тема супер!..
Ответ не скажу, но в глубоком детстве жил там...

----------


## Demagog

Название улицы не скажу. Грубо говоря это на стыке Слободки с Пересыпью. Сфотографировано со стороны дороги, ведущей к Лукойлу.
Оно?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Оно. А как называется (я имею в виду советское название, из-за которого и инормация такая :smileflag: )

Я тут появлюсь в понедельник.

----------


## Sturmovik

улица Пассионарии, да?

----------


## sadas

палерма какаето ))))

----------


## Sanches

да не, это дорога перед автовокзалом где то в районе моста наверно перед ним

----------


## Паноптикум

где то на Бугаёвке..?

----------


## VOD

где у нас в Одессе находится такое?

----------


## Sanches

хз наверно возле юридической академии

----------


## VOD

> хз наверно возле юридической академии


 нет

----------


## Паноптикум

на Пастера

----------


## vinny jones

> где у нас в Одессе находится такое?


 не знаю где, но снести не мешало бы... =)

----------


## Cherry

> Оно. А как называется (я имею в виду советское название, из-за которого и инормация такая)
> 
> Я тут появлюсь в понедельник.


 Фрунзе? (Балковская)

----------


## Мария

> Загадка первая.
> Что это за место? Оно имеет отношение к Гумилеву и гражданской войне в Испании.


 
Чем-то мне улицу Бабеля напоминает...

----------


## -LERA-

все, Kaiser_Wilhelm_II, ты оставил тему "Необычное в обычном" на произвол судьбы...
у меня с фотозагадками плоховато будет... так что иногда заходи в темку "Необычное в обычном", а то без твоих загадок как-то скучно

----------


## Kertis

> Загадка первая.
> Что это за место? Оно имеет отношение к Гумилеву и гражданской войне в Испании.


 Это что сетка натянута, или небо в клеточку? :smileflag:  
На Слободку смахивает.... вроде.

----------


## cosmic

> Это что сетка натянута, или небо в клеточку? 
> На Слободку смахивает.... вроде.


 это какойто великолепный сканер или фотолабаратория натягивает над нами небо в сеточку =)
з.ы. это многое обьясняет , например из каких дырок идет дождь =))))

----------


## kvo

> Загадка первая.
> Что это за место? Оно имеет отношение к Гумилеву и гражданской войне в Испании.


 Демагог прав, а улица если мне не изменяет память, кажется Известковая называется. Там 15 трамвай ходит, это напротвив "Дзержинки" завода метизов.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Моя загадка взята. Место было сразу найдено, а потом и название - спуск и улица Пассионарии. Снято как раз с улицы Известковой.

----------


## Cherry

> Моя загадка взята. Место было сразу найдено, а потом и название - спуск и улица Пассионарии. Снято как раз с улицы Известковой.


  Приз для Sturmovik!  :smileflag:

----------


## VOD

> на Пастера


 так и есть

----------


## VOD

а вот такое все видели?  :smileflag:

----------


## Anathema

*VOD* похоже, на то, что возле Нового Рынка  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Загадка от VOD. Где-то на месте этого нового здания стояла Сретенская церковь. Это нынешний переулок Маланова, бывший Сретенский.

Загадка от Политехникъ. Кажется, это где-то в районе Сабанеева моста.

Никто не забыл о том, что новая загадка загадыватееся после того, как отгадана предыдущая (или автор сам ответил)?

----------


## Demagog

> Загадка от Политехникъ. Кажется, это где-то в районе Сабанеева моста.
> 
> ?


 Или вернее Тещиного.

----------


## Zlun

А где в городе находился действующий хамам, оставшийся по слухам еще от Хаджибея?

----------


## Паноптикум

кстати, а что теперь  на маланова в этом здании?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

На Маланова находится какой-то отдел библиотеки им. Грушевского.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Поскольку со вчерашнего дня не было никаких высказываний по поводу предыдущих загадок, загадываю я. Где это? А если кто подскажет историю этого дома, то буду очень и очень благодарен.

----------


## Паноптикум

вчерашнее? ах ну да) теперь признаю это желто-красный кирпич ) оч красиивый домик) с ещё более красивыми ценами на квартиры в нём :smileflag:

----------


## Sturmovik

Загадка Кайзера

это дом на Франца Меринга (Нежинская). К сожалению не знаю его историю.

----------


## Паноптикум

Кайзер. зачем ты нас покииинул ?

----------


## JIacKaBbIu DywuTeJIb

> Поскольку со вчерашнего дня не было никаких высказываний по поводу предыдущих загадок, загадываю я. Где это? А если кто подскажет историю этого дома, то буду очень и очень благодарен.


 Я сосканирую фотку своего дома и попробуй неугадать !

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я вернулся.

Интересный домик. Только не знаю, где он и что с ним сейчас...

----------


## Oldmanша

Что-то ужасно знакомое. Может быть, просто типичное? Мне на ум приходит детская поликлиника железнодорожников в Алексеевском сквере. Но, скорее всего, не она.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я сам не знаю... 
Ночлежным приютом было фасадное здание нынешнего зоопарка у Привоза, но это не оно.

----------


## encephalon

А историю этого здания кто знает?

----------


## Oldmanша

Если это здание сохранилось по сей день - наверняка это какое-то учреждение, ведь так? Я вот пробую представить этот вход слегка отреставрированным - получается или больница или корпус института какого-то.

----------


## Oldmanша

Кайзер, я не могу отделаться от мысли, что это здание мне знакомо очень давно. Мое детство прошло в районе Украинский театр - Новый базар. Мне кажется, это где-то там, может быть в районе Медина или больницы.  Вот, теперь мучаться буду  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

encephalon - Это один из корпусов Медина, который выходит фасадом в Валиховский переулок (в ту часть, которая идет параллельно сп.Маринеско). Фото сделано с тыльной стороны - здание видно на фоне моря.

По поводу моей загадки. Мне кажется, что это одно из зданий комплекса на Княжеской / Новосельского - в районе нынешней пожарной части. Но не уверен.

----------


## Oldmanша

Там где остановка второго троллейбуса? Вот-вот, очень похоже, была такая мысль. А оно там сейчас есть, или на его месте новодел какой-то построили? Кажется, все-таки построили.
А может, какой корпус больнички? А еще похоже на старую школу какую-то...
100% я там была...
А не здание ли это на Комсомольской  стрроительного института?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Надо бы пройтись там еще разок и посмотреть повнимательнее...

----------


## Squee

Kaiser_Wilhelm_II, с возвращением.
А это не на Старопортофранковской, в районе перекрестка Митракова/Княжеской, напротив пожарки?

----------


## Oldmanша

Вот, вот и у нас такая идея  :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

Кайзер. пришлось воспльзоваться яндексом :smileflag:  
Первым среди них стало типичное для своего времени здание ночлежного приюта на ул. Старопортофранковской, 28 (1881, после реконструкции здесь разместились лаборатории инженерно-строительного института). Объем мощного приземистого здания включал 7 больших "спален" на 70 (!) ночлежников каждая, вестибюль и читальню, умывальные комнаты.

http://odessa.club.com.ua/man/man.ph...E8%E5%E2%E8%F7

----------


## Паноптикум

> Kaiser_Wilhelm_II, с возвращением.
> А это не на Старопортофранковской, в районе перекрестка Митракова/Княжеской, напротив пожарки?


  хыхы)) пока писала.....

----------


## Паноптикум

Кайзер. а у тебя есть старинные фотки  отрады? там ведь очень интересный район

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Отрады как раз нет. Тут интересно то, что это место часто обозначается как дача Маразли, и еще одно место по Французскому бульвару дальше к Аркадии - тоже обозначается как дача Маразли.

----------


## Паноптикум

ВСЯ отрада дача маразли? а где она была ?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А уже не арка в мавританском стиде - въезд на дачу?

----------


## Паноптикум

я и не знала. каюсь_ а сама то дача где там была ?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я думаю, что сами здания не сохранились.

----------


## Squee

> Первым среди них стало типичное для своего времени здание ночлежного приюта на ул. Старопортофранковской, 28 (1881, после реконструкции здесь разместились лаборатории инженерно-строительного института). Объем мощного приземистого здания включал 7 больших "спален" на 70 (!) ночлежников каждая, вестибюль и читальню, умывальные комнаты.


 Не, что-то тут не то... Старопортофранковская 28 - это угол Раскидайловской, напротив Льва Толстого. А то, о чем я писал - Старопортофранковская 2-4.

----------


## Паноптикум

я плохо знаю тот район

----------


## Oldmanша

> Не, что-то тут не то... Старопортофранковская 28 - это угол Раскидайловской, напротив Льва Толстого. А то, о чем я писал - Старопортофранковская 2-4.


 А я писала именно об этом. Между Станиславского и переулком Ясиновского (я не знаю новые названия), по той же стороне, где Педин, недалеко от остановки 28 трамвая.  Вечнозакрытые пыльные коричневые двери...
Я же помню - из детства... Я в 10 школе училась  :smileflag:

----------


## Squee

> А я писала именно об этом. Между Станиславского и переулком Ясиновского (я не знаю новые названия), по той же стороне, где Педин, недалеко от остановки 28 трамвая.  Вечнозакрытые пыльные коричневые двери...
> Я же помню - из детства... Я в 10 школе училась


 Может, вы и правы. Я в том районе тоже пять лет отучился и семь отработал. Только я по другой стороне улицы ходил.  :smileflag: 
Раскидайловская - это и есть Станиславского. А Ясиновского так и остался. Я новые названия тоже плохо знаю. Просто пару лет назад купил буклетик "Атлас Одессы с каждым домом". Там улицы указаны с новыми названиями и показаны все (почти) здания. Номера, правда, проставлены не везде, а только вдоль дорог.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вечнозакрытые пыльные двери - уж не про корпус ли строительногоинститута идет речь? Сейчас там даже приемная комиссия расположилась!

----------


## Squee

Ну да, Паноптикум именно его и имела в виду:


> ... типичное для своего времени здание ночлежного приюта на ул. Старопортофранковской, 28 (1881, после реконструкции здесь разместились лаборатории инженерно-строительного института)


  Но мне все-таки кажется, что это здание в начале Старопортофранковской, напротив пожарки.
Жалко, что я сейчас 250-м не езжу - посмотрел бы и на одно, и на другое...

----------


## Oldmanша

> Вечнозакрытые пыльные двери - уж не про корпус ли строительногоинститута идет речь? Сейчас там даже приемная комиссия расположилась!


 Я-я-я, натюрлих! Именно это я и имела в виду  :smileflag:

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Дача Маразли, насколько я знаю - это теперешняя территория санатория Чкалова. Заходишь туда с Французского бульвара, идешь по центральной аллее и справа от спуска, ведущего на лестницу, находится белый особняк. Это и есть дача. Еще там где-то есть колодец с монограммой ГМ (где - не знаю).

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*граф Ланжерон*
Вы правы. У меня вылетело из головы, и теперь вспомнил.

Кстати, спуская по деревнной лестнице на Чкаловский пляж, никто не обращал внимание на остатки старой бетонной лестницы?

----------


## Паноптикум

> Дача Маразли, насколько я знаю - это теперешняя территория санатория Чкалова. Заходишь туда с Французского бульвара, идешь по центральной аллее и справа от спуска, ведущего на лестницу, находится белый особняк. Это и есть дача. Еще там где-то есть колодец с монограммой ГМ (где - не знаю).


 А он ещё есть? колодец?  если да, то видимо красивый..

----------


## Паноптикум

> *граф Ланжерон*
> Вы правы. У меня вылетело из головы, и теперь вспомнил.
> 
> Кстати, спуская по деревнной лестнице на Чкаловский пляж, никто не обращал внимание на остатки старой бетонной лестницы?


 нет, а они особенные?

----------


## Richard

> Дача Маразли, насколько я знаю - это теперешняя территория санатория Чкалова. Заходишь туда с Французского бульвара, идешь по центральной аллее и справа от спуска, ведущего на лестницу, находится белый особняк. Это и есть дача. Еще там где-то есть колодец с монограммой ГМ (где - не знаю).


 Совершенно, верно. Белый особняк с какими-то мутными братками внутри. А колодец полуразрушенный прямо напротив стоит

----------


## Demagog

> *граф Ланжерон*
> Вы правы. У меня вылетело из головы, и теперь вспомнил.
> 
> Кстати, спуская по деревнной лестнице на Чкаловский пляж, никто не обращал внимание на остатки старой бетонной лестницы?


 Обращал. Это тоже нечто историческое? А то я думал, что эта лестница не так уж и стара.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Лестница не то, чтобы историческая... Просто интересно видеть остатки сползшей по склону лестницы, вместо которой построили деревянную.

----------


## encephalon

> Если это здание сохранилось по сей день - наверняка это какое-то учреждение, ведь так? Я вот пробую представить этот вход слегка отреставрированным - получается или больница или корпус института какого-то.


 Анатомка медина! Почти угадали! Стоит и по сей день!

----------


## odessart

Кто может похвастаться ещё таким видом с балкона?
Посмотрите вложенную фотку! Я всё-таки решил сфоткать!

----------


## Паноптикум

капец. єто ж  в каком анусе надо жить , что б такое отркывалось? :smileflag:  простите. конечно :smileflag:

----------


## odessart

> капец. єто ж  в каком анусе надо жить , что б ткое одркывалось? простите. конечно


   - да круто сказано! кто угадает?
это полный!!!!

----------


## piryur

Что-то мне подсказывает, что это вид из окна одного из домов, строящихся на Маршала Говорова... Чем-то похоже на брошенную там и до сих пор неполностью снесенную воинскую часть... Могу ошибаться...

----------


## odessart

> Что-то мне подсказывает, что это вид из окна одного из домов, строящихся на Маршала Говорова... Чем-то похоже на брошенную там и до сих пор неполностью снесенную воинскую часть... Могу ошибаться...


 Ошибаетесь! нет не там!

----------


## odessart

Чувствую надо ещё фотку!

----------


## RoadHog

> Чувствую надо ещё фотку!


 Это только усложнило задание  :smileflag:

----------


## RaY

А это не скриншоты из STALKER ?  :smileflag:

----------


## Мэри_Поппинс

> Чувствую надо ещё фотку!


 Заводские трубы вдалеке на доложенной фотке окончательно добивают  , да, это не Рио-де-Жанейро )) . Это ж какому испытанию нужно подвергать своё мужество живя в подобном месте  ? ))

----------


## Alexandr

Опять депо каое-то?

----------


## Oldmanша

> Что-то мне подсказывает, что это вид из окна одного из домов, строящихся на Маршала Говорова... Чем-то похоже на брошенную там и до сих пор неполностью снесенную воинскую часть... Могу ошибаться...


 Обижаете наш милый райончик. Там уже давно котлован на месте плаца  :smileflag:  Нет, это не Говорова.

Мне вот больше нравиться идея с раздолбанным частным сектором на Филатова.

----------


## Максим Д.

Завод Большевик?

----------


## abrakadabra

> Завод Большевик?


 нет это не большевик..

----------


## abrakadabra

> Завод Большевик?


 трубы на горизонте -крекинг...удаление от них порядка 20 км судя по фотке
это не большевик...

----------


## xxxl

вторая фотка вечером делалась?

----------


## abrakadabra

> вторая фотка вечером делалась?


 крекинг расположен по отношению к Одессе в 180 -360 гр
фотка сделана утром.

----------


## abrakadabra

> Обижаете наш милый райончик. Там уже давно котлован на месте плаца  Нет, это не Говорова.
> 
> Мне вот больше нравиться идея с раздолбанным частным сектором на Филатова.


 частный сектор на Филатова строился в 50-х годах
на фотке дома 30-х максимум...
скорее это район Фрунзе или слободка

----------


## xxxl

Ленпосёлок?




> крекинг расположен по отношению к Одессе в 180 -360 гр


  не совсем понял

----------


## abrakadabra

> Ленпосёлок?
> 
> 
>  не совсем понял


 если смотреть на карту, практически вся Одесса расположена восточнее крекинга.
Районы, расположенные правее находятся ближе к неиу...
высота балкона примерно  5-6 этажа...на ленпоселке есть такие дома?..

----------


## xxxl

теперь понял.
виноват, ошибся
рассуждал методом исключений  :smileflag: 

сдаюсь

----------


## NeMo

... или на Усатово

----------


## abrakadabra

> теперь понял.
> виноват, ошибся
> рассуждал методом исключений 
> 
> сдаюсь


 рассуждения были правильные...трудно угадать расстояние до крекинга по фотке...
с лузановки тоже крекинг смотрится аналогично, но на фотке отсутствует железная дорога...
и превышение местности в лузановке нулевое, а здесь взгляд с превышением метров 50..

----------


## abrakadabra

> ... или на Усатово


 Усатово северо-восточнее крекинга и расстояние до него 1-2 км..

----------


## xxxl

ну вы мужики ребус задали!
и так последняя версия и я сдаюсь:
судя по солнцу и удалению до труб, (км.. я так думаю как минимум 10)
просмотрев карту области, пердположу что это есть Большой Дальник
(но я там никада небыл)
)))

----------


## B.O.S.S.

Может, Бугаевка?

----------


## intway070

какфакт, может это не в одессе???

----------


## molar

А где находится это интересное здание?

----------


## intway070

баян все знают...домстенаактуалентолькодлятуристовприезжихс  другихпланет.

----------


## Скрытик

> А где находится это интересное здание?


 Воронцовский переулок, недалеко от дюка - паралельно Приморскому бульвару.

----------


## xxxl

ещё одна догадка:
*odessart* живёт в малиновском районе
если он фоткал вид из своего(!) окна тогда,.. это район Тираспольского шоссе, Ленинградского шоссе

----------


## NeMo

В районе Заставы тоже много таких живописных мест

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Варианты:
Бугаевка за железной дорогой (р-н ул. Промышленной-Парковой)
пос. Сахарный (Ядова-Грушевского)
Слободка (есть несколько многоэтажек)

----------


## Alex. N

> Чувствую надо ещё фотку!


 Это не Застава в районе Дальницкого шоссе или Столбовой ул.?

----------


## klimenko80

ребятки повтарите загадку ато блуд словесный ваш уводит от истины

----------


## encephalon

Вот такая современность Одессы!

----------


## RoadHog

Эт с парка Шевченко или с площадки возле памятника или с площадки левее, что со скамеечками

----------


## Oldmanша

Ответа на "вид из окна на бараки"  мы так и не получили

----------


## xxxl

тики обидно. разгадки нету..

----------


## {Totoro}

Угадайте номер маршрута
Чудесная маршрутка с обивкой из пледов

----------


## {Totoro}



----------


## {Totoro}

Одно "чудное" завдение где можно "вкусно" поесть. Изнанка.
Где это?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

<<<Угадайте номер маршрута
<<<Чудесная маршрутка с обивкой из пледов

Марка маршрутки - Фолькваген ЛТ28. Чаще всего такие встречаются на 23, 171 маршрутах и парочка на 223. 

<<<*Угдадайте где*
Парк Победы, берег пруда.

<<<Одно "чудное" завдение где можно "вкусно" поесть. Изнанка.
<<<Где это?

Не знаю.

----------


## {Totoro}

> <<<Угадайте номер маршрута
> <<<Чудесная маршрутка с обивкой из пледов
> 
> Марка маршрутки - Фолькваген ЛТ28. Чаще всего такие встречаются на 23, 171 маршрутах и парочка на 223.


 Можно сказать угадали на 99%.
137-я.



> <<<*Угдадайте где*
> Парк Победы, берег пруда.


 100%. Кто же не мог узнать как говорится в репортажах по радио и ТВ "Излюбленное (интересно в какие места) место отдыха одесситов"




> <<<Одно "чудное" завдение где можно "вкусно" поесть. Изнанка.
> <<<Где это?
> 
> Не знаю.


 Ещё есть пара попыток  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Номера маршрута не было, оставалось гадать по марке бусика.
Пар Победы отлично берется. Недавно убирал лишнего человека с фотки на фоне заборчика этого.
А вот места, где можно вкусно поесть и выпить в спальных районах не посещаю...

----------


## {Totoro}

Подсказка - ул. Генерала Петрова

----------


## xxxl

> Одно "чудное" завдение где можно "вкусно" поесть. Изнанка.
> Где это?


 + такая вся аркадия

----------


## {Totoro}

Ладно, не будем гадать. Это замечательное место - сзади "Пан-пиццы" напротив "Сильпо". В пяти метрах школа и детская площадка. Жаль запах на фотке нельзя увидеть  :smileflag:

----------


## Машуня

ужасть какой-то...

----------


## Nymph

Угадайте в каком клубе и на каком пляже (50 м от моря)

----------


## Nymph

Угадайте, какая Одесская группа и в каком одесском популярном кафе выступает?

----------


## Alexandr

Контабас что ли. Ты б еще меньше фотки сделала, еще бы неразрешимей загадки стали.  ))

----------


## Nymph

НЕ Контрабас, но по смыслу близко.. Они там тоже выступалию А это кафе в центре

----------


## Alexandr

Ну дык, тогда на Греческой улице.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Морган

----------


## El Comandante

> Загадка первая.
> Что это за место? Оно имеет отношение к Гумилеву и гражданской войне в Испании.


 АААААА!! В этом доме я лет 12 назад гулял Новый год с одноклассниками, это дом одного из них . Сей дом, а равно и соседские, должен был быть разрушенным уже как лет 10, а воз и ныне там.
Эта улица имеет название Слободской спуск, а фотограф стоял на ул. Известковой.

----------


## El Comandante

> Там 15 трамвай ходит, это напротвив "Дзержинки" завода метизов.


 Там 20-ый трамвай ходит.

----------


## El Comandante

> в каком одесском популярном кафе выступает?


 "Победа", шоле?

----------


## Nymph

ага.. она самая Победа на Гроеческой и группа Цирк

----------


## Richard

А это где?

----------


## GEBO

возле Привоза возможно?

----------


## Corsar

Это фрески на спуске, только каком забыл, я там был.

----------


## Richard

> Это фрески на спуске, только каком забыл, я там был.


 Там еще рядом, через два дома вверх находится бомбоубежище ОСОВИАХИма, в котором, Шура Балаганов и Паниковский показали Остапу Зосю Синицкую

----------


## GEBO

ДаЙТОЧНО! Военный спуск!

----------


## Richard

> ДаЙТОЧНО! Военный спуск!


 Угу.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А вот загадка от меня.
Что это за здание и что в нем находится?

----------


## GEBO

Ну, это совсем просто. :smileflag:  Это здание исторического факультета ОНУ на Щепкина

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Совершенно верно.

Новая загадка. Где этот домик?

----------


## {Totoro}

> Совершенно верно.
> 
> Новая загадка. Где этот домик?


 Похоже где-то на Б.Хмельницкого

----------


## CHAR

а где ....єто

----------


## Скрытик

Не с Тещиного моста снято?

----------


## piryur

Точно, Военный спуск, правая сторона (если спускаться от Гаванной к порту). По левую руку- дворец пионеров им. графа Воронцова... мансардочка до боли знакомая  :smileflag:

----------


## CHAR

> Не с Тещиного моста снято?


 и истина восторжествовала.....

----------


## piryur

По ширине тротуара можно подумать, что это Станиславского(-Немировича-Данченко  :smileflag:  ), к тому же на заднем плане кран стоит, Стикон дом строет на параллельной улице

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

ПолитехникЪ vbmenu_register("postmenu_508000", true);  
Ответ принят. Ответ засчитан. +1.

----------


## Cherry

Моя загадка:

----------


## Мария

> Моя загадка:


 Парк Шевченко?

----------


## vremia

Дворец моряков?

----------


## vremia

Ребята..как фоты влаживать при ответе? я тож играть буду)

----------


## Cherry

> Парк Шевченко?


 Правильно, Мария! молодец, сразу отгадала, видно, что бывала там..)) Жалко фонтан, из его истории- очень долго уже не работает, точно вспомнить никто не может, когда его работающим видели, но он будет красивей, чем на Греческой..  :smileflag:

----------


## vremia

Мне кто то ответит?))

----------


## Паноптикум

> Мне кто то ответит?))


  блин, а  потыкать форум слабо?  когда отвечаешь над окошком набор разных знаком  там есть что то вроде желтое небо и холбик - это  вставить картинку.  скрепка - заргузить картинку

----------


## vremia

Спасибо!

----------


## Максим Д.

> фонтан ... будет красивей, чем на Греческой..


 О вкусах не спорят. Около фонтанов на Греческой каждый день собираются сотни людей, сидят вокруг фонтанов, фотографируются.

----------


## Cherry

> О вкусах не спорят. Около фонтанов на Греческой каждый день собираются сотни людей, сидят вокруг фонтанов, фотографируются.


 а что им еще делать? и возле другого бы собирались.. :smileflag:

----------


## vremia

а где ето?)

----------


## Паноптикум

стройка Наполеон и Жозефина?

----------


## vremia

Я незнаю что ето,но знаю где.. вот и спрашиваю у вас...где? С какого места фотографировал..?

----------


## Паноптикум

это один из мостов то ли  на жуковского то ли на греческой

----------


## vremia

Молодец! Ето мост на греческой! Вы выграли 100 рублей! и так.. второй вопрос... )))

----------


## vremia

Ето где?

----------


## Паноптикум

красиво как . не знаю

----------


## Bdjilka

> Ето где?


 может парк Горького?

----------


## vremia

Да,ето в прошлом году фоткал... Ето место под снегом трудно узнаваемо..но подумай..убери мысленно снег..))

----------


## vremia

> может парк Горького?


 Совершенно вернО!))))

----------


## Bdjilka

> Совершенно вернО!))))


 аааа...класс угадала!!!

----------


## vremia

Давай теперь ты вылажывай)))

----------


## Bdjilka

> Давай теперь ты вылажывай)))


 Обязательно что-нибудь выложу :smileflag: ))
Надо только найти фотку поинтереснее...

----------


## Максим Д.

> а что им еще делать? и возле другого бы собирались..


 Не всё так просто. Это работа (и талант) архитектора сделать так, чтобы люди охотно пользовались объектом.

Архитектура, это как музыка. Есть произведения, которые передают на радио по 40 раз в день, а есть которые никто не хочет слушать. Архитектуру даже так и называют - музыкой застывшей в камне.

Это первые в Одессе фонтаны, которыми пользуются *люди*. Я считаю, что это явный архитектурный прорыв для Одессы.

Мне, например, не нравятся фонтаны - "свадебные торты", которые никому не нужны.

----------


## Cherry

Какой талант такое уродство? Лучше бы действительно архитектурные фонтаны починили да и другие архитектурные здание, на Садовой, Дерибасовской.. А возле этих фонтанов с обувью можно попрощаться, самим убиться и фонтаны ужас. Люди будут именно пользоваться всем, что им "дадут" - другого не дали..

----------


## Bunny1986

> Какой талант такое уродство? Лучше бы действительно архитектурные фонтаны починили да и другие архитектурные здание, на Садовой, Дерибасовской.. А возле этих фонтанов с обувью можно попрощаться, самим убиться и фонтаны ужас. Люди будут именно пользоваться всем, что им "дадут" - другого не дали..


 Ну почему же Cherry? Одесса за последние пару лет очень реобразилась, я думаю еще пару лет и наш город будет напоминать какой-нибудь современный европейский город (не старинный конечно, но).
На Соборке фонтанчик сделали в Горсаду теперь вот тоже что-то делают  :smileflag:

----------


## Cherry

> Ну почему же Cherry? Одесса за последние пару лет очень реобразилась, я думаю еще пару лет и наш город будет напоминать какой-нибудь современный европейский город (не старинный конечно, но).
> На Соборке фонтанчик сделали в Горсаду теперь вот тоже что-то делают


 Потому что действительно исторически и красиво архитектурные здания умирают.. На них всем наплевать..Зато рядом возводятся высокие технологии..не смотрится на фоне разрушающихся красивых зданий.. мне, например, жалко очень! А как могли бы отреставрировать и в центре Одессы сделать тот же Пассаж, чтоб не с совлдеповсими номерами, а не хуже совсременных, но в олд-стиле.. До этого кому дело? А вы фонтанчики.. уродство это, а не фонтанчики.. в теме про фонтаны это обсуждали. Вы мне скажите, не старинный, но все же.. Парижд, Рим, - это какой стиль? современный рядом с старинным, но все красиво и люди восхищаются архитектурой эпох.. а здесь что? полуразрушенные здания, которые сами осыпятся и осядут, так и не дождавшись реставряции.. Сколько лет уже тянется реконструкция нашего оперного?

----------


## Bunny1986

> Потому что действительно исторически и красиво архитектурные здания умирают.. На них всем наплевать..Зато рядом возводятся высокие технологии..не смотрится на фоне разрушающихся красивых зданий.. мне, например, жалко очень! А как могли бы отреставрировать и в центре Одессы сделать тот же Пассаж, чтоб не с совлдеповсими номерами, а не хуже совсременных, но в олд-стиле.. До этого кому дело? А вы фонтанчики.. уродство это, а не фонтанчики.. в теме про фонтаны это обсуждали


 Да, конечно жалко, но все таки нельзя же ориентироваться на старое, лучше жить по-новому.  :smileflag:  
Конечно, то что не могут спасти старые, красивые здания это плохо, но ведь новые тоже выглядят ничего. Мне, например, нравится то, что сейчас делают в Одессе

----------


## Максим Д.

> Да, конечно жалко, но все таки нельзя же ориентироваться на старое, лучше жить по-новому.  
> Конечно, то что не могут спасти старые, красивые здания это плохо, но ведь новые тоже выглядят ничего. Мне, например, нравится то, что сейчас делают в Одессе


 Да, действительно жаль, что многие исторические здания просто разваливаются.

В советское время крыши перекрывали на зданиях случайные люди, делалось это ногами. Старую кровлю брасали прямо на чердаке, что увеличивало нагрузку на фундаменты.

Дождевая вода протекала, и потихоньку разрушала эти здания.

Потом, фашисты бомбили Одессу довольно серьёзно. Многие здания потрескались во время бомбёжек.

Но всё-таки историю нужно спасать, нужно сохранять старые здания.

----------


## vremia

Ребята!! Ето тема фотозагадки!!!!  Выкладывайте фото!!))

----------


## Cherry

> Ребята!! Ето тема фотозагадки!!!!  Выкладывайте фото!!))


 не надо восклицаний - здесь и обсуждение истории и современности нашего города.. Как ни грустно, но это правда, что город старый не сохраняется.. А сколько всего красивого.. современным этого не построить

----------


## Хозяин мыла

Если бы можно было в  Одессе стилизовать современные здания под старинный городской ансамбль..думаю это было бы оригинально и не портило бы город в целом,как например центр Европа и Макдональдс на Деребасовской.

----------


## Скрытик

> Как ни грустно, но это правда, что город страрый не сохраняется.. А сколько всего красивого.. совсременным этого не построить


 Правды ради нужно сказать что это не совсем так. Действительно много рушится, но немало фасадов и домов восстанавливают, причем часто лучше чем было до того. Пример? Ул.Пушкинская угол Еврейской (кажется) Там здание снесли полность (рядом проходить страшно было) и отстроили новое, ничуть не хуже. На Преображенской напротив нархоза прямо - лет 6 назад частное лицо выкупило домик и отреставрировало - не налюбуешься. Ну и я молчу к примеру про МТБ - может ты не помнишь в каком виде этот "замок" находился до реставрации? Я хорошо помню глыбы камней у основания угловой башни. 

А вот горе "разрешителям" из управления архитектуры за некоторые разрешения нужно бы ручки пообрубать. Это балкон пристроенный на 2м этаже в переулке Маяковского - поднялась же рука так изуродовать здание!
Это пристройка к бывшей аптеке на ушлу Софиевской - Торговой. Говорят там казино начинали строить Правда после "оранжевой революции" стройку заморозили, так и стоИт изуродованное здание, явно памятник архитектуры, а теперь памятник человеческой тупости...

----------


## Cherry

а я про Пассаж, г-цу Московскую, Садовую и Оперный.. Это исторические здания, их нельзя уничтожать под корень - их надо сохранить и отреставрировать.. Это лицо, история и гордость города!

----------


## Alex. N

тут мелькнуло несколько фоток  зимних, вот еще одна из них, что за улица?  :smileflag:

----------


## Надя

Возможно это улица Жуковского угол какого - то переулка (незнаю), но на квартал ниже в лево будет Польський спуск.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Канатная угол Нахимовского переулка. Прямо пойдешь - в парк Шевченко (минуя Красный Лобстер) попадешь :smileflag:

----------


## shlema

> Канатная угол Нахимовского переулка. Прямо пойдешь - в парк Шевченко (минуя Красный Лобстер) попадешь


 Полностью согласен там в далеке даже арка видна я там в садик ходил правдо оч давно

----------


## Скрытик

> Полностью согласен там в далеке даже арка видна я там в садик ходил правдо оч давно


 а мне кажется "мимо". Там уже улочка гораздо. И указателей таких там нет вроде. Что-то очень знакомое - а что не вспомню...

----------


## CHAR

??

----------


## piryur

:smileflag:  А это у Вас на даче. Угадал? Если нет, то жаль...   Красивый вид!

----------


## piryur

А на последнем фото Alex.N 100% перекрёсток ул.Канатной и пер.Нахимова, в желтом здании слева раньше располагался институт повышения квалификации учителей, по правую руку чуть дальше(по Канатной, на фото не видно)- мореходка (им.Маринеско), по левую руку- школа №70, детский сад и штаб "Нашей Украины". За спиной- комбинат быт.обслуживания ЧМП. Там прошло моё детство

----------


## Sanches

зимой город совсем не узнать

----------


## Sanches

кто скажет где это?

----------


## Мария

Куликово Поле?

----------


## Sanches

сомневаюсь

----------


## Мария

А подсказки будут ? ))) Район города, например...

----------


## Sanches

дело в том что я сам не знаю где это

----------


## Мария

Браво!

----------


## Bear_man

блин,вроде как не зима...а фсё в снегу

----------


## Паноптикум

Мне кажется это где то на Фонтане. частный сектор, газ по верху.

----------


## Максим Д.

> Правды ради нужно сказать что это не совсем так. Действительно много рушится, но немало фасадов и домов восстанавливают, причем часто лучше чем было до того. Пример? Ул.Пушкинская угол Еврейской (кажется) Там здание снесли полность (рядом проходить страшно было) и отстроили новое, ничуть не хуже. На Преображенской напротив нархоза прямо - лет 6 назад частное лицо выкупило домик и отреставрировало - не налюбуешься. Ну и я молчу к примеру про МТБ - может ты не помнишь в каком виде этот "замок" находился до реставрации? Я хорошо помню глыбы камней у основания угловой башни. 
> 
> А вот горе "разрешителям" из управления архитектуры за некоторые разрешения нужно бы ручки пообрубать. Это балкон пристроенный на 2м этаже в переулке Маяковского - поднялась же рука так изуродовать здание!
> Это пристройка к бывшей аптеке на ушлу Софиевской - Торговой. Говорят там казино начинали строить Правда после "оранжевой революции" стройку заморозили, так и стоИт изуродованное здание, явно памятник архитектуры, а теперь памятник человеческой тупости...


 Фактуру старой штукатурки, старого здания в принципе *невозможно* повторить. Так что коренная реконструкция с заменой фасада не всегда лучший вариант для сохранения исторического наследия.

Так же как невозможно подделать археологические находки. Эпоху и время невозможно подделать.

----------


## Bear_man

> кто скажет где это?


 я кажись знаю.....это вроде как не далеко от музкомедии....по французкому бульвару :smileflag: по крайней мере там есть такой заборчик...

----------


## Скрытик

> Мне кажется это где то на Фонтане. частный сектор, газ по верху.


 Это ИМХО провода а не газ. Ну и многоэтажки на заднем плане - совсем не Фонтан  :smileflag: 
Скорее Черемушки.

----------


## Bear_man

> Это ИМХО провода а не газ. Ну и многоэтажки на заднем плане - совсем не Фонтан 
> Скорее Черемушки.


 на черемушках скока живу не помню такова места

----------


## Скрытик

99% Фрунзе, возле Исполкома. И забор напротив там такой, и сосенки перед исполкомами всегда высаживали.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Это ИМХО провода а не газ. Ну и многоэтажки на заднем плане - совсем не Фонтан 
> Скорее Черемушки.


 фигасе. присмотрелась. точно это столбы

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не Фрунзе у исполкома (уж как коренному жителю этого района поверьте), это похоже на сквер с памятником летчикам на 5-й станции.

----------


## Скрытик

> Это не Фрунзе у исполкома (уж как коренному жителю этого района поверьте), это похоже на сквер с памятником летчикам на 5-й станции.


 А я все больше убеждаюсь что это именно Фрунзе.
Во первых столб за машиной белой с вкл. фарами явно держит трамвайные провода. Разделяет дорогу, чуть выше фонарь (вроде) на обе стороны. Снималось со стоянки возле исполкома, со стороны "Контрабаса".
Буду проезжать обязательно посмотрю. Там правда забором огородили, но деревья и елки можно будет опознать.

----------


## Yoshi

Ключевое  - фонарь, на черемушках таких фонарей нет. На 5ой станции что-то тоже не припомню.

----------


## Скрытик

> Ключевое  - фонарь, на черемушках таких фонарей нет. На 5ой станции что-то тоже не припомню.


 Ели и фонари - 99% при исполкомах. Трамвай и высотка на заднем плане еще один плюс к моей версии.

----------


## Oldmanша

> Это не Фрунзе у исполкома (уж как коренному жителю этого района поверьте), это похоже на сквер с памятником летчикам на 5-й станции.


 То что это не Фрунзе - такИ да, там  нет такой высотки слева, если стоять спиной к исполкому. И парковка там другая. Но это и не 5 фонтана. 
Мне кажется  это что-то убойно-знакомое. То ли скоростная, слегка за Среднефонтанской (хотя, где там заборчик?), то ли Комарова...

----------


## German

это таки да Фрунзе(Балковская) около исполкома. Фотка не новая, поэтому не видно уже построенных 7 самураев

----------


## Скрытик

> То что это не Фрунзе - такИ да, там  нет такой высотки слева, если стоять спиной к исполкому. И парковка там другая. Но это и не 5 фонтана. 
> Мне кажется  это что-то убойно-знакомое. То ли скоростная, слегка за Среднефонтанской (хотя, где там заборчик?), то ли Комарова...


 Ну и где там трамваи???

----------


## Oldmanша

Трамваев там, действительно нет. Но я не уверена, что это именно трамвай (хотя, скорей всего). На самом деле, действительно на Фрунзе похоже, но мне все-же кажется , что где-то Черноморская дорога - Таирова. Похоже еще на пл.Толбухина, если от "Антошки" наискосок фотографировать. Но там тоже трамваев нет  :smileflag:  Но и заборчика, по-моему, тоже нет.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

На Фрузне у исполкома никогда не было именно такого заборчика. Хотя бетонный забор, тополя, столбы трамвайной линии и высотки делают мсестность походими, но это не там. Слева на фото есть высотка, сразу за ней нечто вроде 5-этажки. На Фрунзе 5-этажки расположены по другому, они за 16-этажками. К тому же до строительства 7 самураев на Фрунзе были бы явственно видны строения бывшего винзавода.

----------


## Yoshi

Все здаюсь  
Это наверное не Одесса.  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Я плохо знаю поскот, поэтому мне кажется что это там  Но имхо там трамвай и дорога расположены по другому.
Кстати, если зашла речь о трамваях, можно вопрос без фото? А то с ним неинтересно - все сразу узнают. (вот уже и подсказка Вопрос такой - вот все помнят (я надеюсь) остатки узколейного трамв. пути на углу Греческой-Пушкинской (рельсы в никуда). Сейчас по Жуковского не доезжая Тираспольской тоже видна в некоторых местах заржавленные старые рельсы. А вот где сохранилась старая колея почти в нормальном состоянии вместе с новой? Т.е. если чуть подчинить можно пускать и старые и новые трамваи :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Последний кусок узкой колеи был до недавнего времени на перекрестке Греческой и Пушкинской - метров 20 длиной. Последний узкоколейный трамвай ходил по 30 маршруту до 1971 г. В центре города - до 1964 г. Трамвай убрали с Жуковского в 1930 году, так что видимый временами кусок рельсов - именно с этого времени. Еще буквально несколько недель назад можно было увидеть кусок старого пути на Французском бульваре - но это либо остаток равзворота-треугольника на углу Французского бульвара и Пионерской, либо остаток древнего 16 маршрута, ходившего на Малый Фонтан аж до самого конца Французского бульвара. 

Увидеть, что раньше там был трамвай можно на Соборной пл., Нежинской (между Торговой и Дворянской), Коблевской (между Конной и Новосельского), Княжеском переулке (там сошел асфальт...) и Княжеской улице между Конной и Новосельского.

Старых узкоколейных трамваев в Одессе не осталось ни одного. Последние, переделанные под широкую колею, ходили как служебные до рубежа 70-80-х гг.

Если это восстанавливать, то получится 100% новодел.

----------


## job2001

> ..............
> 
> Если это восстанавливать, то получится 100% новодел.


 Вы имеете отношение к http://odessatrolley.com/ ? Тогда респект, очень интересный и хороший сайт. 
По поводу моего вопроса - быть может я неправильно интерпретировал увиденное, но как мне кажется это именно остатки старой колеи. И не то, что по брусчатке видно где раньше были рельсы, а идет широкая колея, а внутри нее лежат старые рельсы, и как раз на ширине узкой колеи. И так метров 200. Кстати, в виде подсказки, там еще есть одна интересная трамвайная...хм..как бы назвать...место для разворота Чем то напоминает остатки рельс на греческой/пушкинской по степени воздействия на впервые увидевших :smileflag:

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вы имеете отношение к http://odessatrolley.com/ ? Тогда респект, очень интересный и хороший сайт. 
> По поводу моего вопроса - быть может я неправильно интерпретировал увиденное, но как мне кажется это именно остатки старой колеи. И не то, что по брусчатке видно где раньше были рельсы, а идет широкая колея, а внутри нее лежат старые рельсы, и как раз на ширине узкой колеи. И так метров 200. Кстати, в виде подсказки, там еще есть одна интересная трамвайная...хм..как бы назвать...место для разворота Чем то напоминает остатки рельс на греческой/пушкинской по степени воздействия на впервые увидевших


 На спуске Маринеско есть третий рельс

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Да, я имею отношение к этому сайту, так как присылаю туда много своих фотографий.

Вы имеете в виду участок на спуске Маринеско и треугольник в переулке Ляпунова?

Третий рельс на спуске Маринеско установлен согласно ГОСТам для того, чтобы сошедший с рельс вагон не полетел вниз с обрыва и оставался на месте. Поэтому это ни в коем случае не остаток от узкоколейного пути.

2 Laszlo Chamberlain - я писал ответ одновременно, мы подумали об одном и том же.

----------


## job2001

> Да, я имею отношение к этому сайту, так как присылаю туда много своих фотографий.
> 
> Вы имеете в виду участок на спуске Маринеско и треугольник в переулке Ляпунова?
> 
> Третий рельс на спуске Маринеско установлен согласно ГОСТам для того, чтобы сошедший с рельс вагон не полетел вниз с обрыва и оставался на месте. Поэтому это ни в коем случае не остаток от узкоколейного пути.
> 
> 2 Laszlo Chamberlain - я писал ответ одновременно, мы подумали об одном и том же.


 Ну вот, стало стыдно за свою необразованность;-) Просто не совсем понятно, зачем он на пути, который ближе к дороге. И как то странно он идет, то ближе к внутреннему рельсу, то к внешнему. Ну это технические детали по всей видимости.
В общем, всем сорри :smileflag:  Сбил с толку внешний вид и незнание, но не стыдно не знать, стыдно не стремиться узнать :smileflag:

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

А вот еще вопрос без фотографии, правда! Сколько в Одессе проспектов?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Александровский
Адмиральский
Добровольского

----------


## Bear_man

> Александровский
> Адмиральский
> Добровольского


 чтото ты мало назвалили это ты по алфавиту начал?)))

----------


## job2001

> чтото ты мало назвалили это ты по алфавиту начал?)))


 Шевченко
Жукова
Свободы (если считать городом)

----------


## Bear_man

исчо Гагарина есть

----------


## Скрытик

Не поленился заехать и сфоткал мобилой - машины мешали и ракурс чуть другой, но заборчик виден и дерево то же самое. Так что мне приз  :smileflag: 
Домов правда больше стало на заднем фоне, но там 9-ти этажка левее.

----------


## Скрытик

> На Фрузне у исполкома никогда не было именно такого заборчика. Хотя бетонный забор, тополя, столбы трамвайной линии и высотки делают мсестность походими, но это не там. Слева на фото есть высотка, сразу за ней нечто вроде 5-этажки. На Фрунзе 5-этажки расположены по другому, они за 16-этажками. К тому же до строительства 7 самураев на Фрунзе были бы явственно видны строения бывшего винзавода.


 Зуб даешь?  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> Вы имеете отношение к http://odessatrolley.com/ ? Тогда респект, очень интересный и хороший сайт. 
> По поводу моего вопроса - быть может я неправильно интерпретировал увиденное, но как мне кажется это именно остатки старой колеи. И не то, что по брусчатке видно где раньше были рельсы, а идет широкая колея, а внутри нее лежат старые рельсы, и как раз на ширине узкой колеи. И так метров 200. Кстати, в виде подсказки, там еще есть одна интересная трамвайная...хм..как бы назвать...место для разворота Чем то напоминает остатки рельс на греческой/пушкинской по степени воздействия на впервые увидевших


 От автора сайта "Одесса на колесах"

На Жуковского был служебный тупик уже широкой колеи. Окончательно заасфальтирован примерно в 1979-80 гг.

Последние узкие рельсы, как правильно сказано, лежали (и никому не мешали) на Греческой/Пушкинской, предпоследние  - на Успенской/Осипова.

Двойные колеи (1524 и 1000 мм) в Одессе исчезли в 1972 г. после окончания реконструкции Преображенской и Мельничной ул.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Добавление к списку проспектов: Зеленый проспект.

----------


## Bunny1986

> Добавление к списку проспектов: Зеленый проспект.


 Это де?

----------


## Скрытик

Проспект Мира.

----------


## Bear_man

> Проспект Мира.


 так это ж и есть Александрофский

----------


## Bunny1986

А че тогда зеленый? =)

----------


## Bear_man

> А че тогда зеленый? =)


 может это другой какойто?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Точно, другой. Кстати, еще одна загадка. Кто знает, где  находится Зеленый проспект?

----------


## Скрытик

могу повториться - 
Глушко
Жукова
Зеленый - Раскидайловская угол Парковой

----------


## граф Ланжерон

******Зеленый - Раскидайловская угол Парковой******

Точно!!!

Глушко - а это не улица случайно?

Итак, оглашаем весь список:
1. Адмиральский
2. Александровский.
3. Шевченко
4. Гагарина
5. Маршала Жукова
6. Глушко (?)
7. Зеленый
8. Добровольского

Кто больше?

----------


## Скрытик

Глушко проспект - стопудово.
Свободы наверное можно - Черноморка уже давно почти городская черта.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

значит, проспектов в Одессе девять. Или еще один где-то завалялся? :smileflag:

----------


## NeMo

а ул. Чичерина вроде уже тоже проспект? Или нет?

----------


## Скрытик

> а ул. Чичерина вроде уже тоже проспект? Или нет?


 и не Чичерина и не проспект  :smileflag:

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Успенская - улица, а не проспект...

----------


## Sanches

долго отгадывали мою фотку) а кто скажет что это за улица?

----------


## Скрытик

> долго отгадывали мою фотку) а кто скажет что это за улица?


 Четыре часа это долго?  :smileflag: 
Не верил просто никто.
Сейчас и эту раскусим...

----------


## Скрытик

Раскусил - ул. Греческая.  :smileflag:

----------


## Sanches

согласен, было легко, думаю вот эту улицу никто не отгадает, даже я

----------


## Bear_man

> согласен, было легко, думаю вот эту улицу никто не отгадает, даже я


 не,ну де ты эти фотки понаходил....я потом выложу блин фотку,долго гадать будете

----------


## Скрытик

Пока навскидку 2 варианта - возле Куликового поля или на среднефонтанской. Слишком замылено все.

----------


## Sanches

> не,ну де ты эти фотки понаходил....я потом выложу блин фотку,долго гадать будете


 давай выкладывай! а я фотки у себя в папке на компе нашел, решил выложить на всеобщее обозрение)

----------


## Bear_man

ну вот допустим.........хто знает?

----------


## Скрытик

> ну вот допустим.........хто знает?


 Гениально!
Завтра угол своей парадной с сфоткаю - ни в жисть не отгадаешь!  :smileflag:

----------


## Bear_man

> Гениально!
> Завтра угол своей парадной с сфоткаю - ни в жисть не отгадаешь!


 кстати фотка такого плана...именно этих почтовых ящикоффф есть не у одного человека,причём не только с Одессы.

----------


## Мария

Раз у нас не только современность, но и история, скажите мне что это и где это.

----------


## Sanches

Мария Садовая?

----------


## Cherry

Конечно, Садовая..

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Да верно, получается в Одессе 9 проспектов. Зеленый проспект - это один из самых загадочных топонимов - обычная улочка, ни чем не примечательнее и не шире соседних. Может на нее в свое время возлагали большине надежды, интересно было бы узнать. А еще на одной карте города 1985 года значился Пролетарский проспект - имелась ввиду Пролетарская улица, ныне Жаботинского, она действительно начиная от Фонтанской дороги до неприличия широченная.

----------


## Joda

> согласен, было легко, думаю вот эту улицу никто не отгадает, даже я


 А это, по-моему, поворот с Пионерской на Французский бульвар, справа должна быть гостиница "Юность". Там как раз такой поворот, слегка крюком, плюс трамвай с рельсами по обе стороны дороги и рекламный щит.

----------


## Oldmanша

Скрытик, беру свою полемику обратно.  :smileflag:   Аплодисменты... аплодисменты, аплодисменты....

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Посыпаю голову пеплом... Был неправ.

----------


## Скрытик

> Скрытик, беру свою полемику обратно.   Аплодисменты... аплодисменты, аплодисменты....


 Спасибо, засмущалси  :smileflag: 
Это снег очень сильно меняет. Я на Греческую минут 5ть пялился. Сообразил только заметив что машины стоят не в пробке а просто припаркованы. А потом уже вспомнил где они могли так стоять  :smileflag:  И еще смутило что-то типа остановки с левой стороны - там таковой не наблюдалось никогда.

----------


## Мария

> Садовая?


 Совершенно верно

----------


## Spyke

Sanshes, Французский б-р ?

----------


## Sanches

верно

----------


## Alex. N

Много тут зимних фоток, хороша зима удалась  :smileflag: 
 Вот на опознание  еще один зимний этюд

----------


## Паноптикум

> Гениально!
> Завтра угол своей парадной с сфоткаю - ни в жисть не отгадаешь!


 спорим, я угадаю  :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

Я что  то пропустила. так самый первый зимний снимок был откуда ? с загадочным низкам забором

----------


## Скрытик

> спорим, я угадаю


 Блин, не подумал  :smileflag: 
Хорошо, сфоткаю парадную во дворе справа  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Я что  то пропустила. так самый первый зимний снимок был откуда ? с загадочным низкам забором


 Я же сфоткал летний вариант. Это Фрунзе возле центрального исполкома...

----------


## Паноптикум

где летний. слушай всё прохлопала...

----------


## Скрытик

> где летний. слушай всё прохлопала...


 https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13506&page=23

Вот тута - только 7мь самураев горизонт изменили  :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

мда..... в жизни бы не подумала...

----------


## Скрытик

> мда..... в жизни бы не подумала...


 Почему???
Просто редко там бывала. Я часто был лет 10 назад, видимо память не подвела...

----------


## Sanches

вот новая загадка! где это?

----------


## Bear_man

> вот новая загадка! где это?


 на крыше дома твоего? :smileflag:

----------


## Sanches

кстати нет, я сам не знаю где это

----------


## Bear_man

> кстати нет, я сам не знаю где это


 ты что,постоянно не знаеш те места,которые выкладываеш???

----------


## Sanches

ну так я ж выкладываю в надежде что вы мне подскажете

----------


## Скрытик

> ну так я ж выкладываю в надежде что вы мне подскажете


 Ищешь дорогу домой?  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Ты издеваешься? Это опять центральный исполком!  :smileflag:

----------


## Sanches

> Т изжеваешься? Это опять центральный исполком!


 если чесно то я его первый раз вижу)

----------


## Скрытик

> если чесно то я его первый раз вижу)


 Надо меньше пить!  :smileflag:

----------


## Sanches

обещаю завязать!

----------


## Скрытик

> обещаю завязать!


 Смотри мне Вася! 
Домой то дорогу вспомнил?  :smileflag:

----------


## Sanches

мне подскажут! мир ведь не без добрых людей)

----------


## NeMo

Джентльмены, вы конечно же жжоте, но пора с флудом прекращать как-то?

----------


## Bear_man

это был не проспект Гагарина?

----------


## Sanches

флуд закончен, выкладываю новую фотку, где же это?

----------


## Скрытик

> это был не проспект Гагарина?


 2 автор - это была улица Фрунзе с противоположной стороны от снимка на стр.23. Напротив бывшего исполкома ныне несуществующего Центрального района. Я там получал ордер на 1-комнатную кооперативную квартиру в далеком 1989м году  :smileflag: 

2 NeMo - ну нельзя же так строго - мы же вокруг загадок флудим а не просто так. Без юмора мы и дня не продержимся...

----------


## Скрытик

> флуд закончен, выкладываю новую фотку, где же это?


 100% это не центральный исполком  :smileflag:

----------


## Sanches

согласен, это совсем другой район)

----------


## Скрытик

> согласен, это совсем другой район)


 А ели все равно стоЯт!  :smileflag: 
Думаю...
Троллейбусная линия, плитка промышленная - что то в районе 8-го троллейбуса - что вспомнить не могу, но явно знакомое что-то...

----------


## Скрытик

Блин, или черемушки? Думай, думай, думай...

----------


## Мария

> флуд закончен, выкладываю новую фотку, где же это?


 Это улица, которая препендикулярна Французскому бульвару и выходит на пл. 10 апреля...ул.Пионерская (или как там её)?

----------


## Sanches

кстати это помойму трамвайные провода если присмотреться

----------


## NeMo

Похоже на Дидрихсона. Уклон виден в заборчике.

----------


## Скрытик

> кстати это помойму трамвайные провода если присмотреться


 Провода непонятно какие, но рельсы точно трамвайные  :smileflag: 
На дорогу Котовского похоже - но я не помню там такого забора

----------


## Скрытик

> Похоже на Дидрихсона. Уклон виден в заборчике.


 Или Московская? (как ее там по новому?).

----------


## Мария

А Пионерскую кому-нибудь напоминает?

----------


## Скрытик

Все - вроде врубился. Московская, в районе ЗОРа, точнее не помню - нужно проезжать.

----------


## Скрытик

> А Пионерскую кому-нибудь напоминает?


 Нет, Мария - там нет такого здания. Это чисто промрайоны, ели и трамвайные рельсы сбивают с толку...

----------


## NeMo

хех. Рельсы я и не заметил. Или это не рельсы?

----------


## NeMo

> Все - вроде врубился. Московская, в районе ЗОРа, точнее не помню - нужно проезжать.


 Снова поедешь?

----------


## Скрытик

> хех. Рельсы я и не заметил. Или это не рельсы?


 Автор намекнул что провода не трллейбусные. Следовательно велика вероятность что они трамвайные  :smileflag:

----------


## Мария

а мне всё мерещится торцевая сторона санатория "Одесса"...та что на Пионерскую выходит. Сделайте девушке приятное, пусть будет Пионерская

----------


## Скрытик

> Снова поедешь?


 А шо делать?  :smileflag: 
Но то что не сегодня - это точно  :smileflag:

----------


## NeMo

> Автор намекнул что провода не трллейбусные. Следовательно велика вероятность что они трамвайные


 Так на Московской вроде бы уклона нет, а забор явно с уклоном вдоль.

----------


## Скрытик

> а мне всё мерещится торцевая сторона санатория "Одесса"...та что на Пионерскую выходит. Сделайте девушке приятное, пусть будет Пионерская


 Для девушки пусть будет Пионерская. Завтра попробую сделать что бы трамвай туда пустили  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Так на Московской вроде бы уклона нет, а забор явно с уклоном вдоль.


 Уже вижу. Ну не знаю - здание классическое промышленное 70х-80х годов, в любом случае промзона. На черемушки и т.п. не похоже. Показалось что в районе Продмаша - но с той стороны где рельсы не помню такого забора и елей...
Пока думаем.

----------


## NeMo

Может быть не только промышленным, но и каким-нибудь учебным корпусом. Забор уж больно изящен для промзоны, мне кажеца.

----------


## NeMo

Есть ещё такая версия Старопортофранковская. Там вроде есть такие здания. Больница или роддом...

----------


## Надя

Похоже на здание суда Суворовского района

----------


## Скрытик

> Может быть не только промышленным, но и каким-нибудь учебным корпусом. Забор уж больно изящен для промзоны, мне кажеца.


 Поэтому я и подумал про ЗОР. Там недоезжая его отделение милиции слева есть. Я все еще придерживаюсь теории тчо ели садили возле госучреждений  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Похоже на здание суда Суворовского района


 Видимо направление мы выбрали правильное.
Автор, хотя бы намекни горячо или холодно?

----------


## Sanches

не, это не суворовский район, холодно, оч холодно

----------


## Скрытик

ОК, бум думать дальше...

----------


## Надя

Ну тогда возможно это улица Фрунзе, т.е. Балковская

----------


## Скрытик

> Ну тогда возможно это улица Фрунзе, т.е. Балковская


 Что опять?  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag: 
Я думал об этом - но не помню такого перехода одноэтажки к 3-х этажке...

----------


## NeMo

У киностудии похожий переход есть

----------


## Sanches

не, это все не там

----------


## Надя

> не, это все не там


 Это Одесса????

----------


## Sanches

кстати да, если забыл сказать это Одесса

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

Да, похоже на Пионерскую в районе санатория Одесса.
Но только 2 человека могут знать это на 100% - тот кто фотографировал и женщина изображенная на фотке!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А мне чего-то кажется, что это Балковская угол Дальницкой. Если мы по Балковской от Дальницкой идем к Мельницкой, то первое же здание от Дальницкой даст такую картину.

----------


## Скрытик

> А мне чего-то кажется, что это Балковская угол Дальницкой. Если мы по Балковской от Дальницкой идем к Мельницкой, то первое же здание от Дальницкой даст такую картину.


 Я не помню там такого забора и таких елей. А здание похожее - но таких зданий у нас море.

----------


## Joda

На последней фотке - Пионерская почти на углу с Французским бульваром, здание находится на территории санатория СБУ "Одесса". Так что Мария и Laszlo Chamberlain правы. =)

ЗУ. Я уверен в этом, потому что минимум 3 раза в неделю проезжаю там на 194-й. =)

----------


## Natella

Точно!!! Пионерская угол Французского бульвара.А рельсы 5 го трамвайчика

----------


## Мария

Вот и о том же говорила Урря!

----------


## CHAR

выкладывайте фотки...

----------


## xxxl

> На последней фотке - Пионерская почти на углу с Французским бульваром, здание находится на территории санатория СБУ "Одесса". Так что Мария и Laszlo Chamberlain правы. =)
> 
> ЗУ. Я уверен в этом, потому что минимум 3 раза в неделю проезжаю там на 194-й. =)


 афигеть! я напротив, в "юности", работаю, и не признал............

кстати,  вот  как оно выгляди "сверху"

----------


## xxxl

если фотка подходит.. то вот:

----------


## NeMo

Похоже на Французский бульвар

----------


## Bear_man

первый раз вижу такое транспортное средство

----------


## Паноптикум

7 фонтана?

----------


## xxxl

Паноптикум

быстро однако 
детский сад на фоне

----------


## Паноптикум

какой детский сад? мне почему то показалось что это район Петрашевского. Хотя вот зима вроде. интуиция видимо. а это не дом ли , где сейчас Обжора?

----------


## xxxl

нет, это между седьмой и петрашевского, ошиблась не метров 300..

----------


## German

насчет фотки на 29 странице. Прав наш кайзер - это на углу Фрунзе-Дальницкой, рельсы 30 трамвая, а то здание что в плитке сейчас модернизируется,т.ч. там уже фасад не в плитке.

----------


## Sanches

> насчет фотки на 29 странице. Прав наш кайзер - это на углу Фрунзе-Дальницкой, рельсы 30 трамвая, а то здание что в плитке сейчас модернизируется,т.ч. там уже фасад не в плитке.


 где ты 29 страницу увидел если только 17?

----------


## ShuSha

ну у кого 17, а у кого и 34

----------


## Joda

А у меня, например, 9 страниц. =) Так что укзывайте номер самого сообщения.
German, сравни ту фотку и фотку, которую предоставил xxxl в посте №329.

----------


## German

я имел ввиду пост 287.

сорри, что не сразу сообразил, что у всех выводится по разному количеству сообщений

а насчет фотки - я ошибся, действительно это " Пионерская почти на углу с Французским бульваром, здание находится на территории санатория СБУ "Одесса". "

----------


## Sanches

вот новая фотозагадка. кто скажет где это?

----------


## Sanches

неужели никто не знает?

----------


## Мария

Глушко угол Ильфи и Петрова ?
А вообще...Не надо на нас тут преждевременную зиму нагонять...Летненькое что-нибудь выложи

----------


## Sanches

вот и летненькая

----------


## Oldmanша

> вот и летненькая


 Чижикова, что ли, напротив Привоза? Только снесли, вроде, уже.

----------


## Мария

Это Бар Ташкент на первом этаже бежевого дома с выбитыми стёклами

----------


## Скрытик

А мне кажется в районе Староконного.

----------


## job2001

> Чижикова, что ли, напротив Привоза? Только снесли, вроде, уже.


 Имхо привоз, только не чижикова, а пр. Мира квартал от чижикова до м. арнаутской

----------


## Good++++

> вот и летненькая


 Это возле Нового рынка

----------


## Скрытик

> Это возле Нового рынка


 Не похоже - я там такого не помню.

----------


## -=WiLD=-

мож это  вЧерноморке возле набережной....

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

А не Щепной ли это ряд?

----------


## Sanches

тоже место чуть левее

----------


## Oldmanша

Разве не Чижикова? Между Преображенской и Колхозным переулком?
А... может быть еще кусок собственно Колхозного переулка. Но окрестности Привоза  - 100%.

----------


## ShuSha

кажется район привоза между Старопортофранковской и Преображенской.

----------


## Паноптикум

> тоже место чуть левее


 Куйбышева?

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

или окрестности Конной в районе Нового базарчика?

----------


## Скрытик

> или окрестности Конной в районе Нового базарчика?


 Да нету там такой разрухи! Я там каждый день проезжаю...

----------


## -=WiLD=-

судя по строениям это Понтелеймоновская в районе привоза, или ещё варриант новый рынок со стороны строительных рядов(не помню назкания улицы), а ещё может это где нить в районе староконки, хотя такая разруха.... хм да и привоз вроде вокруге почти всё разобрали.... а фотка свежая???

----------


## -=WiLD=-

или где нить в районе зоопарка

----------


## Sanches

> судя по строениям это Понтелеймоновская в районе привоза


 все верно)

----------


## SKYJIauH

Этот дом  для меня- один из самых любимых

----------


## ShuSha

это не возле парка Шевченко?

----------


## SKYJIauH

Да, со стороны Маразлиевской ...

----------


## Паноптикум

> Этот дом  для меня- один из самых любимых


 да, дом красавчег. а район мой самый любиый....  хорошо там

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

Нуссс, кто мне скажет где это?

----------


## Паноптикум

Преображенская?

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> Преображенская?


 А точнее?

----------


## Паноптикум

там где лайф  :smileflag:  это у нас кжется бунина

----------


## Братчик

> А точнее?


 
Это Преображенская угол Успенской во время выборов 2006 .

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> Это Преображенская угол Успенской во время выборов 2006 .


 Угу... напротив Субмарины

----------


## Братчик

> Угу...


 
 А тут в качестве приза , репутацию на +1 не поднимают ?????

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> А тут в качестве приза , репутацию на +1 не поднимают ?????


 ))) ну давай я те подыму за то что ты угадал, а ты мне6 за то что я вопрос задал

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

Ну а это что за место?

----------


## Братчик

> ))) ну давай я те подыму за то что ты угадал, а ты мне6 за то что я вопрос задал


 
Договорились !!! Только я за седня столько уже раздал народу , что уже немогу , а так с радостью .

----------


## Братчик

> Ну а это что за место?


 Скорее всего это Екатериненская где то между Привозом и Базарной.
  Оно ????

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> Скорее всего это Екатериненская где то между Привозом и Базарной.
> Оно ????


 тепло...

----------


## Братчик

Но это  Екатериненская ????

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> Но это Екатериненская ????


 да

----------


## Братчик

А ну тогда это между Базарной и Б.Арнаутской

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> А ну тогда это между Базарной и Б.Арнаутской

----------


## Bunny1986

А мне кажется это где-то на Успенской  :smileflag:

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> А мне кажется это где-то на Успенской


  не не не ... не

----------


## Блэйз

хм...чёрт знает что =) не угол Греческой?

----------


## Bunny1986

На Успенской со стороны кузнечного, там вроде дома красивые

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> На Успенской со стороны кузнечного, там вроде дома красивые


 Да они там везде красивые ... 
Это не Успенскаяи и не Греческая

----------


## Bear_man

щас перечислят все улицы с которыми пересекается екатериненская

----------


## Скрытик

Очень похоже на М.Арнаутскую. Слева явно вывеска вода Аквафор.

----------


## Мария

> Очень похоже на М.Арнаутскую. Слева явно вывеска вода Аквафор.


 Поддерживаю

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

Затянется думаю это гадание надолго...
Это напротив переулка Чайковского. 
1/0 в мою пользу

----------


## CHAR

дайте фотку

----------


## MashenciYA

Могу очень лёгкую фотку предложить... Так, чтоб тема не затихала  :smileflag:

----------


## Братчик

Да фотка очень легкая это Софиевская на стороне Дворца Потоцких , сейчас это художественная галерея

----------


## MashenciYA

Место правильно, но сейчас это просто арка между бульваром Искусств и ул.Софиевской, к галерее не имеющая никакого отношения. Несколько метров ошиблись  :smileflag: 

P/S/ Я ж предупредила, что только для поддержания темы выкладываю  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это проходик с Софиевской в начало бульвара - между дворцом-музеем и спуском Маринеско такая арочка и внутренний дворик.
Ой завтра вечером вам загадку принесу...

----------


## Братчик

> Место правильно, но сейчас это просто арка между бульваром Искусств и ул.Софиевской, к галерее не имеющая никакого отношения. Несколько метров ошиблись 
> 
> P/S/ Я ж предупредила, что только для поддержания темы выкладываю


 
Я просто не знал как правильно сформулировать ответ , ну что бы точно сказать , а то Софиевская приличной длинны улица .


P.S.А у тебя больше нет случайно фоток ????

----------


## NeMo

*MashenciYA* ;]

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот моя загадка. Что за улица и дом? Взявшему будет +1

----------


## Паноптикум

а это не возе потёмкинской лестницы... часть чего то там?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нет. Это конечно центр города, но очень далеко от лестницы не скажу в какую сторону.

----------


## Паноптикум

эээ консерватория?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нет, но уже географически ближе.

----------


## Alexandr

Каланча.

----------


## Скрытик

Возле Нового рынка, сейчас попробую вспомнить где точнее, Торговая - Пастера или Торговая выше Нового.

----------


## Velena

Справа от кирхи есть здание, похожее по стилю

----------


## Скрытик

Неа, был неправ  :smileflag: 
Горького угол Нежинской.
Только что проезжал мимо.

----------


## NeMo

> Неа, был неправ 
> Горького угол Нежинской.
> Только что проезжал мимо.


 Так хоть сфоткал бы для вещдоков ;]

----------


## Скрытик

> Так хоть сфоткал бы для вещдоков ;]


 Я по Новосельского ехал - далеко было  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Так хоть сфоткал бы для вещдоков ;]


 Уже проезжал мимо  :smileflag:

----------


## yaga

> Могу очень лёгкую фотку предложить... Так, чтоб тема не затихала


 На горизонте поскот... Идем направо и.... вперед... к Тёщиному мосту.

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

Уважаемые знатоки...

----------


## Скрытик

Возможно Новый рынок.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Скрытику +1. Дом красивый :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Скрытику +1. Дом красивый


 Спасибо, действительно красивый, только неухоженый. Я там сейчас ежедневно 2-3 раза на день проезжаю, редко вверх смотрим, а жаль  :smileflag:

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> Возможно Новый рынок.


 Возможно.
Но хотя бы улицу назовите.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Сгоревший корпус НОвого рынка, что на углу Торговой и переулка с автостанцией.

----------


## Скрытик

> Сгоревший корпус НОвого рынка, что на углу Торговой и переулка с автостанцией.


 Опередил, Торговая естественно  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А кто видел, как возле Нового, в Княжеском переулке сошел асфальт? ПРичем так, что его остатки можно просто убрать и останется мостовая, ремонтировать которую не надо...

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> Сгоревший корпус НОвого рынка, что на углу Торговой и переулка с автостанцией.


 
Как этот переулок хоть называется? Мне самому интересно :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> А кто видел, как возле Нового, в Княжеском переулке сошел асфальт? ПРичем так, что его остатки можно просто убрать и останется мостовая, ремонтировать которую не надо...


 Видел, его таки давно нужно убрать. Мостовая во многих местах осталась закатанной. На той же Торговой.

----------


## Richard

А почему Новый рынок в таком состоянии? В этом корпусе был пожар? Или он со времен войны никем не восстанавливался? Ведь здание, судя по всему, достаточно крепкое, расз стоит столько лет без крыши и окон.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Этот корпус горел в 80-х гг. и его не восстанавливали. РЯдом же точно такой же корпус функционирует (оба они постройки около 1905 г.)

----------


## Скрытик

> А почему Новый рынок в таком состоянии? В этом корпусе был пожар? Или он со времен войны никем не восстанавливался? Ведь здание, судя по всему, достаточно крепкое, расз стоит столько лет без крыши и окон.


 Да, горело в 80х гг. Большая часть рынка уже приведена в порядок, этот угол оставили на "закуску".

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> Вложение 10278
> Как этот переулок хоть называется? Мне самому интересно


 по некоторым данным - Новобазарный

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

Кто мне скажет на каком доме находится этот купол?

----------


## NeMo

Ленина угол Жуковского?

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> Ленина угол Жуковского?


 неа

----------


## Richard

> Кто мне скажет на каком доме находится этот купол?
> Вложение 10279


 Дерибасовская угол Преображенской?

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> Дерибасовская угол Преображенской?

----------


## Richard

УУУ... Возле Оперного! Дом напротив, у которого достроили третий этаж, да?

----------


## maritalia

Мне  так  нравится  ваша  игра ,  жаль  что  не  могу  в  ней  учавствовать ,  надеюсь  только  пока .  Мне  кажется  вы  действительно  фанаты  своего  города . Молодцы !

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> УУУ... Возле Оперного! Дом напротив, у которого достроили третий этаж, да?


 +1

----------


## Братчик

Не забывайте авторам вопросов добавлять + 1 , а то без их вопросов не какой игры не получилось .

КОТ есть еще что то интересное ????

----------


## Demagog

А кто знает, где в Одессе был еврейский театр?

----------


## Братчик

> А кто знает, где в Одессе был еврейский театр?


 
Я не знаю где был , но на Нежинской 66 работает музей истории евреев в Одессе , там точно все знают .

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Еврейский театр был в 20-х гг. в здании нынешнего ТЮЗа. 

А вот моя новая загадка. Где это?

----------


## Demagog

> Еврейский театр был в 20-х гг. в здании нынешнего ТЮЗа.


 Был. Взамен сгоревшего. А до этого?

Твоя загадка с Б.Хмельницкого?

----------


## Boer

Этот дом находится в Мукачевском переулке

----------


## Boer

Не я прав был! В Лермонтовском переулке

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Boer +1
Взято.

----------


## Boer

Если не возражаете, я выставлю фотографию одной интересной надписи на доме в Одессе, как загадку.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Выставляйте

----------


## NeMo

> Если не возражаете, я выставлю фотографию одной интересной надписи на доме в Одессе, как загадку.


 не возражаем

----------


## El Comandante

У меня тоже есть фотозагадка с прикольной надписью. Выложить?

----------


## Скрытик

> Выложить?


 Это топик вопросов или топик загадок?

----------


## El Comandante

Превед

----------


## NeMo

Когда-то за 119-ой школой была парадная с надписью на мозаичном полу "SALVE", что тоже означает превед.

----------


## Demagog

> Когда-то за 119-ой школой была парадная с надписью на мозаичном полу "SALVE", что тоже означает превед.


 
Такая надпись на входе в магазин "Жан"

----------


## Паноптикум

Старинный превеД? а всё же где он?

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

Что-то этот Бен Ладен пропал ...

----------


## xxxl

есть три загадки по архитектуре, обожду пока разгадают "превед"  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

А это где, кто знает?

----------


## Скрытик

Похоже на медин.

----------


## Братчик

Похоже но вот контейнера (в нижнем левом углу фота) я там не видел , здание где то в районе квадрата дегтярная-конная -тираспольская-пастера

----------


## multik

Блин, какие окна прикольные... Типа форточки такие раньше делали, или там антресольки? ))

----------


## Скрытик

> Похоже но вот контейнера (в нижнем левом углу фота) я там не видел , здание где то в районе квадрата дегтярная-конная -тираспольская-пастера


 Это может быть проезжающая машина. Мне кажется это Софиевская угол Ольгиевской.

----------


## Скрытик

> Блин, какие окна прикольные... Типа форточки такие раньше делали, или там антресольки? ))


 Это антресольки. Я часто видел такие проекты Ришельевская угол Бунина к примеру.

----------


## Richard

Холодно-холодно!!!!! вам станет стыдно когда узнаете что это

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> А это где, кто знает?


 Случаем не одно из зданий на Пантелеймоновская между Ришильевской и Пушкинской ???

----------


## Richard

Неа  :smileflag:

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> Неа


 Тогда как вариант здание СБУ что на Еврейской или здание ОГУ со стороны Щепкина...
у мну вариантов больше нет.

----------


## Richard

неа!

----------


## multik

я не знаю где, но я это здание видел ))

----------


## Richard

холодно! здание в самом центре города

----------


## Richard

аналогичное здание, очень похожее на это, есть в Дрездене

----------


## multik

Бизнес-центр Афина?! ))

----------


## multik

Может, здание которое на привокзальной площади прямо напротив троллейбусной остановки (через круг) ? Или нархоз возле ЖД?

----------


## Richard

увы....

----------


## Black Prince

В Дрездене есть Оперный театр

----------


## Richard

> В Дрездене есть Оперный театр


 По идее должен быть

----------


## multik

Ну хоть название улицы скажи ))

----------


## Скрытик

Пушкиеская возле Литературного музея?

----------


## Richard

не, так сразу все догадаются  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

тепло-тепло Самый центр

----------


## Скрытик

Ну тогда точно - Приморский бульвар.

----------


## Richard

> Ну тогда точно - Приморский бульвар.


 теплее

----------


## Скрытик

Площадь потемкинцев?

----------


## Richard

опять рядом, но не то

----------


## Black Prince

Дрезденская опера очень похожа на нашу :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

> Дрезденская опера очень похожа на нашу


 Ты был в Дрездене?

----------


## Скрытик

Возле оперного что-то? До боли знакомое здание...

----------


## Black Prince

Случалось

----------


## Richard

> Возле оперного что-то? До боли знакомое здание...


 Горячо!

----------


## multik

переулок Чайковского

----------


## Richard

> Случалось


 Красивый город. Я там жил

----------


## Richard

> переулок Чайковского


 и....?

----------


## Black Prince

Согласен.Так это Оперный?

----------


## multik

по стороне оперного, типа перед "Орфеем" если от горсовета подниматься?

----------


## Скрытик

Мне все эта ниша справа не давала покоя  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

> Согласен.Так это Оперный?


 И приз уходит к товарищу Черному Принцу! Это таки Оперный. Вид с переулка Чайковского

----------


## multik

> Согласен.Так это Оперный?


 типа служебный вход, или что-то в этом роде...

----------


## multik

> И приз уходит к товарищу Черному Принцу! Это таки Оперный. Вид с переулка Чайковского


 так он об этом три страницы назад сказал... ))

----------


## Black Prince

Мерси за приз :smileflag: 
Поставлю на полке на самом почетном месте, рядом со срубленными головами сарацинов  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

> так он об этом три страницы назад сказал... ))


 Неа, он сказал что в Дрездене есть Оперный

----------


## xxxl

что за здание?

----------


## Richard_I

Это библиотека им.Горького (ул.Пастера)?

----------


## yaga

> Это библиотека им.Горького (ул.Пастера)?


 НЕТ!

----------


## xxxl

нет не библиотека

----------


## Sanches

ты б еще один кирпич сфоткал и спросил бы что это за здание

----------


## Sanches

а по сабжу скажу что это колонна кинотеатра родина

----------


## Richard

Здание мерии?

----------


## Братчик

> ты б еще один кирпич сфоткал и спросил бы что это за здание


 
Не нормально , таких колон в Одессе не много , можно вычеслить методом исключения

----------


## Velena

Это Художественный музей(дворец Потоцких)?

----------


## xxxl

Sanches 
ты или по делу.. или ..

если ты это сравниваешь с кирпичем - мне тя жалко

----------


## xxxl

Velena
таки да!

----------


## Velena

У меня тоже вопрос

----------


## Sanches

> Sanches 
> ты или по делу.. или ..
> 
> если ты это сравниваешь с кирпичем - мне тя жалко


 я имел ввиду размер того что ты выкладываешь
а жалеть себя будешь

----------


## Sanches

угадайте где это

----------


## xxxl

> я имел ввиду размер того что ты выкладываешь
> а жалеть себя будешь


  2288*1712 тебе подойдёт?

----------


## Sanches

> 2288*1712 тебе подойдёт?


 да не размер самой фотки а размер того что ты сфоткал

----------


## xxxl

> *Velena*
>  У меня тоже вопрос


 пассаж, со стороны дерибасовской, предпоследнее окно.. второй этаж (вроде)

пс. 
санчез, замяли.
притензии в ПМ, или жалобу админам..
т.к. материал редкий, и у всех на виду, кадр считаю удачным, для данной темы

----------


## Velena

Нет, холодно.

----------


## xxxl

хм. таки да.. у тебя балкон круглый..
сдаюсь

----------


## Velena

Даю подсказку- в этом здании расположена организация, известная во всем мире...

----------


## Братчик

> Даю подсказку- в этом здании расположена организация, известная во всем мире...


 
Макдональдс что ли ?????

----------


## Bear_man

> Макдональдс что ли ?????


    ...он везде

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Всем привет. Разрешите присоединиться? Мой вариант - Маразлиевская угол Базарной. Там находится "Всемирный клуб одесситов".

----------


## Скрытик

> Всем привет. Разрешите присоединиться? Мой вариант - Маразлиевская угол Базарной. Там находится "Всемирный клуб одесситов".


 Нету там такого балкончика ИМХО.

----------


## xxxl

здание должно быть поидее того же возраста что и пассаж.. потому как скульптуры одинаковые

----------


## Velena

> Всем привет. Разрешите присоединиться? Мой вариант - Маразлиевская угол Базарной. Там находится "Всемирный клуб одесситов".


 Мой реверанс графу Ланжерону- абсолютно верно!

----------


## Bear_man

> Нету там такого балкончика ИМХО.


 ашибся ты :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Нету там такого балкончика ИМХО.


 Не поленитесь- подойдите и посмотрите- там рядом строят новый дом, но здание стоит того, чтобы его знал каждый одессит, фотографировала- вчера :smileflag:

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Так все-таки, знатоки, кто-нибудь знает, где находится здание со старинным "преведом"? (вопрос от Commandante 27.10.06). А то как-то забыли про него....

----------


## Boer

Вот интересная надпись на доме. Где этот дом находится? И если кто знает, что эта надпись значит?

----------


## Richard

> Вот интересная надпись на доме. Где этот дом находится? И если кто знает, что эта надпись значит?


 Возможно период восстановления здания? С мая по ноябрь 54-го года?

----------


## Boer

Не думаю. Год скорее всего 1931.

----------


## Братчик

> Не думаю. Год скорее всего 1931.


 
НЕт 1931-год постройки
1954 год востановления.

----------


## Boer

Возможно. И всё таки где этот дом?

----------


## Братчик

Не на французком угол Пироговской ????

----------


## ShuSha

а не Пастера ли это?

----------


## Velena

Может быть, Маразлиевская?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Маразлиевская угол Троицкой.

----------


## Boer

Совершенно Верно

----------


## asmo

Так что, я не понял "Превед" отгадали? На сколько помню это на ул. Водопроводной, вернее, точно там.

----------


## El Comandante

> Так что, я не понял "Превед" отгадали? На сколько помню это на ул. Водопроводной, вернее, точно там.


 Именно там.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Так что, я не понял "Превед" отгадали? На сколько помню это на ул. Водопроводной, вернее, точно там.


 а где именно?

----------


## asmo

> а где именно?


 Если идти по левой стороне в сторону вокзала, то, чуть-чуть не доходя до Старосенной площади. Под ноги смотри))

----------


## Паноптикум

> Если идти по левой стороне в сторону вокзала, то, чуть-чуть не доходя до Старосенной площади. Под ноги смотри))


 Где то в районе Стальканата или ближе к Старосенной? по какой стороне?

----------


## vinny jones

кто-то может мне сказать - есть на самом деле собака Дюка или нет? и если есть, то где?

----------


## Velena

Где находится это здание

----------


## Скрытик

Кошмар какой, боюсь что скоро вопрос будет звучать "где находилось это здание" 
Очень похожие фигурки в пер.Маяковского, но в гораздо лучшем состоянии...

----------


## MashenciYA

А мне Пастера напоминает...
И всё будет пальцем в небо. С домами уже не так интересно...

----------


## граф Ланжерон

2 Velena
Большая Арнаутская угол лейтенанта Шмидта. 

2 vinny jones
собака Дюка - это шутка?

----------


## Velena

> Кошмар какой, боюсь что скоро вопрос будет звучать "где находилось это здание"


 И я боюсь



> Большая Арнаутская угол лейтенанта Шмидта.


 на этот раз-мимо

----------


## -=WiLD=-

можж пассаж???

----------


## Скрытик

Точно таки же фигурки на Успенской между Осипова и Канатной, но там состояние дома получше.

----------


## Velena

> Точно таки же фигурки на Успенской между Осипова и Канатной, но там состояние дома получше


 Тепло

----------


## граф Ланжерон

А это случайно не Канатная между Пантелеймоновской и Малой Арнаутской?

----------


## Good++++

> А это случайно не Канатная между Пантелеймоновской и Малой Арнаутской?


 Она самая!!!

----------


## Velena

НЕт. Я не исключаю, что есть похожие здания- надо будет посмотреть, но я фотографировала в другом месте.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот моя загадка. Что это за улица и в какое время?

----------


## Bunny1986

Ну где-то где хотели убрать рельсы, Успенская?

----------


## Richard_I

> Вот моя загадка. Что это за улица и в какое время?


 Успенская в самом начале реконструкции? Рельсы вырвали, булыжник еще не растащили

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Это не Успенская. Успенская прямая, а тут явно видна загогулина. Может, Дегтярная?

----------


## Yoshi

*Kaiser_Wilhelm_II* Не помню улицу по моему возле староконного

----------


## Скрытик

> Это не Успенская. Успенская прямая, а тут явно видна загогулина. Может, Дегтярная?


 +1, снималось с Тирасполькой улицы. Впереди переход в Успенскую.

----------


## -=WiLD=-

это сфоткано с сов армии, Успенская , недалеко с права по идее Кузнечная, либо это самый конец Успенской, там где она переходит в ХЗ что  знаю место названий улиц не знаю......

----------


## Velena

> Где находится это здание


 Это здание находится на Базарной ,между Маразлиевской и Канатной.

----------


## Скрытик

> Это здание находится на Базарной ,между Маразлиевской и Канатной.


 Не выдержала?  :smileflag: 
Kaiser_Wilhelm_II - где наши с Графом Ланжероном плюсики?  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Не выдержала?


 Просто правила почитала- двое суток прошло :smileflag: 




> Если в первые сутки после загадывания правильного ответа не поступило, на вторые сутки можно давать одну подсказку.
> - Если в течение суток после подсказки правильного ответа не было, то автор может сам дать правильный ответ, после чего может быть задана новая загадка

----------


## граф Ланжерон

По-моему, уже говорили об этом раньше, но похоже, пора повториться: давайте с вопросами разбираться по мере их поступления, т.е. пока один вопрос не разгадали, следующий не задавать. Возражений не будет?

Ну и хотелось бы разобраться с вопросом, который задавал vinny jones. Что это за прикол с собакой Дюка? Честно говоря, я не в теме. Просветил бы кто....

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это таки Дегтярная. 
Я не ставил плюсиков потому, что был в оффлайне. Думаю, назвать время съемки не составит труда.

----------


## Delicious

Думаю, что это за место будет нетрудно отгадать

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это от парка Шевченко к Ланжерону?

----------


## vinny jones

> Ну и хотелось бы разобраться с вопросом, который задавал vinny jones. Что это за прикол с собакой Дюка? Честно говоря, я не в теме. Просветил бы кто....


 =) мне бы тоже хотелось с этим разобраться... ибо некоторые люди говорят, что таки да есть... надеюсь на Вашу помощь... =)

----------


## Скрытик

Яндекс выдает много ссылок, но это в основном имена разных пород собак, кстати у Глюкозы любимый доберман "Дюк де Глюк", думаю что исторического прикола не существует.

----------


## Boer

Это лестница на 16 фонтана от Госпитального переулка

----------


## asmo

точно

----------


## Мария

Качество изображения не самое лучшее, но думаю догадаться можно...

----------


## Bear_man

> Качество изображения не самое лучшее, но думаю догадаться можно...


 цирк?

----------


## cTcangel

цирк!

----------


## Bear_man

> цирк!


 я первей написал :smileflag:

----------


## Мария

Парвильно ))) Завсегдатаи цырка,что ли?

----------


## Bear_man

> Парвильно ))) Завсегдатаи цырка,что ли?


 неть...был таам очень давно...лет 5 назад....

----------


## Мария

> неть...был таам очень давно...лет 5 назад....


 Писающий мальчик с феноменальной памятью  (из анекдота)

----------


## Bear_man

> Писающий мальчик с феноменальной памятью  (из анекдота)


 а чё там запоминать то??? в детстве любил туда ходить...на родственников посмотреть

----------


## ShuSha

А это моя загадка)))

----------


## Паноптикум

санаторий Чкалова?

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

Осипова между Арнаутскими?
 ПыСы А ещё меньше фотку можно???

----------


## ShuSha

Не угадали

----------


## Читающий

ничего не разобрать...
...смутно два варианта:
1) старый пив завод что на Гагарина
2) старая котельная что в глуши молдаванки… 
нет по-моему ничто не подходит(

----------


## CHAR

> А это моя загадка)))


 пересыпь.....в сторону паскота

----------


## Читающий

> пересыпь.....в сторону паскота


 какое точное указание

----------


## CHAR

> какое точное указание


 пересыпский мост....лицом к паскоту с лева....для слабомыслящих

----------


## граф Ланжерон

> А это моя загадка)))


 Бывший пивзавод на Гагарина

----------


## ShuSha

> Бывший пивзавод на Гагарина


 именно

----------


## cTcangel

ну эт будет не сложно

----------


## Скрытик

Чумка?

----------


## cTcangel

очень холодно

----------


## Sanches

волга?

----------


## cTcangel

не-а, это Линкольн, затюнингованный под волгу

----------


## Sanches

как я сразу не сообразил то

----------


## Bear_man

козёл?

----------


## cTcangel

нет, это навозный жук :smileflag:

----------


## Bear_man

чернобыль!!!
я угадал?

----------


## Читающий

может это подем с фрунзе на молдаванку... но откуда козы... млин

----------


## Sanches

> чернобыль!!!
> я угадал?


 ты угадал! это чернобыль! вот фотка того что находится внутри этого серого здания

----------


## Bunny1986

> ты угадал! это чернобыль! вот фотка того что находится внутри этого серого здания


 Ужас, где вы такое нашли. Как мы можем угадать, в таких местах не бываем  :smileflag:

----------


## Bear_man

> ты угадал! это чернобыль! вот фотка того что находится внутри этого серого здания


 надеюсь ты туда савсем случайно попал :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Пересыпь? (к 1-й фотке)

----------


## cTcangel

> может это подем с фрунзе на молдаванку... но откуда козы... млин


 тепло

----------


## cTcangel

> Пересыпь? (к 1-й фотке)


 нет

----------


## cTcangel

> чернобыль!!!
> я угадал?


 хуже - Одесса :smileflag:

----------


## Bunny1986

Это, по-моему, подъем с Фрунзе, только не на Молдаванку, а в другую сторону, там где АТС. За Дюковским парком

----------


## Читающий

> Это, по-моему, подъем с Фрунзе, только не на Молдаванку, а в другую сторону, там где АТС. За Дюковским парком


 вожможно чють дальше... ул. Зорринсакая или как там её

----------


## Bunny1986

> вожможно чють дальше... ул. Зорринсакая или как там её


 Названия улиц не знаю. Чисто визуально что-то припоминаю.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это Скидановский спуск. Там всегда пасытся две козы, одну из них, как раз ту, что на снимке с красной ленточкой, я сегодня там фоткал. Серое здание - бывший вытрезвитель, ныне офис государственной службы охраны.

----------


## Bunny1986

> Это Скидановский спуск. Там всегда пасытся две козы, одну из них, как раз ту, что на снимке с красной ленточкой, я сегодня там фоткал. Серое здание - бывший вытрезвитель, ныне офис государственной службы охраны.


 А, это если с Фрунзе наверх к Старопортофранковской подниматься?  :smileflag:

----------


## cTcangel

да, угадали))
с меня что-то причитается?

----------


## Bunny1986

+ для Kaiser_Wilhelm_II
он же первый угадал  :smileflag:

----------


## Читающий

> может это подем с фрунзе на молдаванку... но откуда козы... млин


 


> А, это если с Фрунзе наверх к Старопортофранковской подниматься?


 Кхм… а что Старопортофранкая уже молдаванкой не считается? ну хотя бы границей

З.Ы.:  Скидановский спуск? А не матросский ли? А перпендикулярная улица Скидановская?
…никогда не выдел там коз(((

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Матросский спуск идет вверх от исполкома. Скидановский спуск - от Краснослободской и Ольгиевского спуска, потом вправо и вверх. По нему идет в центр транспорт со Слободки. Коз там сейчас почти каждый день кто-то из местных жителей выпасает на склоне.

А вот моя загадка. Что это за улица?

----------


## Скрытик

Успенская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Да, Успенская угол Екатерининской. Скрытик: +1, когда смогу добавить репутации.

----------


## Скрытик

Только что хотел уточнить  :smileflag: 
Я уже не помню ее такой ровненькой...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это снимок 1978 года.

----------


## Скрытик

> Это снимок 1978 года.


 Я ошибся на 3 года - оценил в 75-й.

----------


## Bear_man

а тут за правильные ответы плюсик дают???

----------


## Паноптикум

есть такое . с некоторых пор

----------


## Bear_man

а чё мне за цирк не поставили(((

----------


## Мария

> а чё мне за цирк не поставили(((


 Банки или клизму? на тебе +1

----------


## Bear_man

> Банки или клизму? на тебе +1


  уряяя

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Еще загадка. Где и когда?

----------


## Bear_man

> Еще загадка. Где и когда?


 это не в сторону Черноморки?

----------


## Скрытик

Это выезд из Черноморки в сторону к рыбпорту. те же 70е гг. Совиньона тогда еще не было  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Тепло, просьба поконкретнее указать место съемки и примерную дату.

----------


## Bear_man

я в то время и не жил ещё(((

----------


## Скрытик

> Тепло, просьба поконкретнее указать место съемки и примерную дату.


 Я указал  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Скрытик, я еще не видел твоего поста. Да, это там, улица Зои Космодемьянской, 1978 год.

А вот фото того же места пару дней назад.

----------


## Скрытик

Кстати, трамвай до сих пор ходит. Мне даже показалось что чаще стал ходить...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Да, благодаря одному хорошему человеку, который кстати заходит на этот форум, маршрут был возрожден. Вместо 2 рейсов в день рано утром там теперь регулярно работают 2 вагона с утра до вечера, на конечных вывешено расписание движения.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Еще загадка. Где и когда? Что едет?

----------


## Паноптикум

греческий мост... а едет ну как кто? :smileflag:  трамвай :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Мост правильно угадан, но неправильно назван. Период съемки?

----------


## Bear_man

> Мост правильно угадан, но неправильно назван. Период съемки?


 он раньше по другому назывался??? на шару гадаю....73-й

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Мост и сейчас называется своим именем... Да, он на Греческой улице, его по сути построили заново при СССР.

----------


## Паноптикум

строгановский

каюсь по яндексу нашала.  сколкьо живу в Одессе - не знала тчо он строгановский

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Паноптикум +1 за взятие.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А это где и в какой промежуток времени?

----------


## Bear_man

> А это где и в какой промежуток времени?


 а сверху не 9-й тролейбус?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Молчу как рыба. В вопросе важно скорее не место, сколько перио съемки. Без указания периода +1 не будет!

----------


## Паноптикум

ну а преиод тут нафига ????

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

В периоде вся "соль" загадки :smileflag:

----------


## Bear_man

> Молчу как рыба. В вопросе важно скорее не место, сколько перио съемки. Без указания периода +1 не будет!


 блин,издеваются...я же ещё так молод ...как я могу период сказать то...

----------


## Паноптикум

> Паноптикум +1 за взятие.


 взятие чего. пардон? :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Как? Очень просто. Подумать, почему я задал вопрос именно так... В этом, наверное, есть смысл... А потмо гугль вам в помощь.

Паноптикум - за взятие вопроса +1.

----------


## Паноптикум

это до 1974 года

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Итак, теперь нам известно, что это место снято до 1974 г. Осталось только назвать год начала искомого периода и, собственно, место.

----------


## Скрытик

Место вроде то же что и на прошлом снимке (Строгановский), а вот года скорее всего 60-е, точнее начало. Явно что мост в нынешней его реинкарнации очень свеж, видимо это его первозданный вид.

----------


## Boer

Мне кажется, что это 1955

----------


## Скрытик

> Мне кажется, что это 1955


 Вряд ли - троллейбус достаточно современный. Скорее таки конец 60х, в начале 70х мост реконструировали.
Занимательная статья:
http://misto.odessa.ua/index.php?u=gorod/hnom,32

----------


## Скрытик

> Мне кажется, что это 1955


 Или это касается трамвая? Тогда возможно.

----------


## Карамель

Точно знаю,что снизу находится клуб Амстердам 
если это тот мост конечно..надевно там троллейбус ходил 5..

----------


## Скрытик

> Точно знаю,что снизу находится клуб Амстердам 
> если это тот мост конечно..надевно там троллейбус ходил 5..


 Конечно тот.
Только Амстердам не находится там (уже). На его месте крутое казино открыли - Кристал-Палас называется.

----------


## Карамель

Спасибо за инфо :smileflag:  
а вот год точно не назову (((

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> А это где и в какой промежуток времени?


 Ну это Строгановский мост это 9 или 5 маршрут...а время 1965 - 1974 год

----------


## piryur

Нет, реконструкция моста была в начале-середине 80-х. К слову, 5-й троллейбус по нему заново пустили в 86-м. На фото мост до реконструкции. Троллейбус ЗИУ образца 70-х гг. Автобус кажется старый ЛАЗ. Т.о. конец 60-х-середина 70-х.

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> Нет, реконструкция моста была в начале-середине 80-х. К слову, 5-й троллейбус по нему заново пустили в 86-м. На фото мост до реконструкции. Троллейбус ЗИУ образца 70-х гг. Автобус кажется старый ЛАЗ. Т.о. конец 60-х-середина 70-х.


 Ну вот реконструкция была кажись в 1974 годуа до этого года 5 и 9 уже ходили.

----------


## Bora

*Ну что ж, присоединяюсь… 
Где сие место находиться?*

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Парк Шевченко

----------


## Alex. N

> А это где и в какой промежуток времени?


  Эта открытка датирована 1965 годом, ее уже показывали  на некоторых форумах

----------


## Паноптикум

это лестницы из Отрадый , когда вверх?

----------


## Скрытик

> Эта открытка датирована 1965 годом, ее уже показывали  на некоторых форумах


 Kaiser_Wilhelm_II - уже два  :smileflag:

----------


## Bora

> это лестницы из Отрадый , когда вверх?


 парк Шевченко, он же "Победы" что напротив Дворца спорта... Уже ответили... )

----------


## Bear_man

> парк Шевченко, он же "Победы" что напротив Дворца спорта... Уже ответили... )


 что??? парк ПОБЕДЫ это парк ЛЕНИНА вообщето...парк шевченко,это там де стадион черноморца :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> парк Шевченко, он же "Победы" что напротив Дворца спорта... Уже ответили... )


 Парк Шевченко, он же Победы, он же Ильича...отрадное знание города....

----------


## Bunny1986

Вообще-то Граф Ланжерон ошибся!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Злому Коту +1. Это таки-да Строгановский мост в 1965 г. Период, о котором я спрашивал - 1964 - 1974 гг. - то есть от снятия трамвая и до начала реконструкции моста.

----------


## Скрытик

> Злому Коту +1. Это таки-да Строгановский мост в 1965 г. Период, о котором я спрашивал - 1964 - 1974 гг. - то есть от снятия трамвая и до начала реконструкции моста.


 Хм, я вроде раньше ответил.
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=608865&postcount=650

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

У Злого Кота ответ более четко сформулирован и указаны граничные даты. А Скрытику тоже +1, но правила форума пока не позволяют добавить отзыв :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Прошу прокомментировать эту фотку. Чем развернутее комментарий - тем лучше.

----------


## Скрытик

Детский трамвай в парке Шевченко с 56 по 61й кажется год.

----------


## Скрытик

Только что нашел в интернете подробности - но так любой сможет - не буду писать...

----------


## Паноптикум

расскажи. интерсно

----------


## Bear_man

> Только что нашел в интернете подробности - но так любой сможет - не буду писать...


 я так не смогу...бо я ленивый :smileflag:  и интернет щас тормозит ужасно

----------


## Скрытик

> расскажи. интерсно


 Может кто своими словами расскажет, если нет с разрешения Kaiser_Wilhelm_II расскажу.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Рассказывайте :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Цитирую: http://www.dzd-ussr.ru/towns/odessa/index.html

Одесса

Линия одесского детского трамвая
Открыта: в 1956 году
Закрыта: в 1960 году (по некоторым данным в 1963 году)
Была расположена в парке им.Шевченко
Длина 520 метров


Единственная в своем роде Одесская линия детского трамвая – объект, с одной стороны, не имеющий прямого отношения к Детским железным дорогам, но с другой стороны очень близкий к ним – так же, как и все ДЖД, эта линия обслуживалась детьми.

Однопутная линия протяженностью 520 метров действовала в парке Шевченко и шла вдоль Лидерсовского бульвара до Главной аллеи. Ширина колеи составляла 1000 мм.

На этой линии ходил двухосный вагон № 36, построенный еще до революции бельгийской фирмой «Нивель» (Nivelles). Специально для линии детского трамвая деревянный кузов вагона был заменен цельнометаллическим более современного вида.

Просуществовала она всего четыре года – с 1956-го по 1960-й (по некоторым данным, требующим серьезной проверки, чуть дольше – до 1963 года). Посадочная платформа на уровне Обсерваторского переулка сохранилась примерно до начала 70-х годов. Сегодня о линии напоминают только сохранившиеся на прежнем месте металлические опоры контактной сети, используемые для освещения пешеходной аллеи парка.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Скрытик: Данные автор сайта о детских ЖД взял с odessatrolley.com.

----------


## Скрытик

> Скрытик: Данные автор сайта о детских ЖД взял с odessatrolley.com.


 Я в курсе. Но на этом сайте я нашел только фотку и 2 строчки пояснения. Здесь более подробно было описано. 
Вот линк на http://odessatrolley.com/Photogallery1/36.htm

----------


## RoadHog

Прыкольно, чего сейчас такого нет, чтоб детишки катались?

----------


## Паноптикум

и зачем он актой нужен был  аж в 520 метров? ладно были когда то  трамвайчики "босоножки " от парка шевченко до Аркадии  - понятно перевозили людей на пляж и тп. а это?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Собственно, фотка оттуда и взята. 
Сейчас - нет. Только летом открытый вагончик №914 может детишек покатать (в нем я катался летом 2005 г. по 4-му маршруту за пару недель до закрытия трамвайной линии по Успенской).

2 Паноптикум. Это было в то время, когда 4 и 28 маршруты ходили до нынешней Аллеи Славы, конечная была где-то у роддома. Хотя было время, когда трамваи спускались до самого пляжа, и в Аркадии тоже. Идея детсокго трамвайчика была в "развитии сознательности" у детей и воспитания будущих водителей чуть ли не с пеленок...

----------


## RoadHog

> Идея детсокго трамвайчика была в "развитии сознательности" у детей и воспитания будущих водителей чуть ли не с пеленок...


 Давайте организуем автополигон, сделаем игрушечные газели и будем воспитывать маршрутчиков - учить правильно подрезать, останавливаться аккурат на пешеходном переходе и т.д.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Собственно, фотка оттуда и взята. 
> Сейчас - нет. Только летом открытый вагончик №914 может детишек покатать (в нем я катался летом 2005 г. по 4-му маршруту за пару недель до закрытия трамвайной линии по Успенской).
> 
> 2 Паноптикум. Это было в то время, когда 4 и 28 маршруты ходили до нынешней Аллеи Славы, конечная была где-то у роддома. Хотя было время, когда трамваи спускались до самого пляжа, и в Аркадии тоже. Идея детсокго трамвайчика была в "развитии сознательности" у детей и воспитания будущих водителей чуть ли не с пеленок...


 вот они чудеса совдепии

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Не получится, будущие маршрутчики "учатся" на GTA San-Andreas...

----------


## Скрытик

Совсем легкая фотка.

----------


## RoadHog

Ээээ...Пушкинская?  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Ээээ...Пушкинская?


 Думаю что нет. на самом деле я сам только догадываюсь где это, фотографировал то не я  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нее, это Ришельевская, если смотреть от Оперного.

----------


## Скрытик

> Нее, это Ришельевская, если смотреть от Оперного.


 Точно.
Тоже пока + не могу поставить  :smileflag:

----------


## RoadHog

У меняф тоже была эта идея, но Решильевская не уходит вниз, а на этой фотке уходит + сразу перекресток перед домами, а так, как вы рассуждаете между перекрестком и крайними домами должны быть газоны...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нынешних газонов не было, раньше там дома стояли, разрушенные во время войны. Ришельевская на последнем квартале перед Оперным слегка идет вниз - особенно это видно на перекрестке с Ланжероновской (она сразу идет уклоном)

Пока что загадка от меня. Где это? (фоткал в мае этого года)

----------


## RoadHog

> Нынешних газонов не было, раньше там дома стояли, разрушенные во время войны. Ришельевская на последнем квартале перед Оперным слегка идет вниз - особенно это видно на перекрестке с Ланжероновской (она сразу идет уклоном)


 Тоесть получается первый дом справа это там, где музей мадам Тюссо и ресторан Тиль Уленшпигель?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Да. Та фотка - это хорошо известное фото из различных альбомов старой Одессы.

----------


## Скрытик

> Тоесть получается первый дом справа это там, где музей мадам Тюссо и ресторан Тиль Уленшпигель?


 Нет, второй справа. Первого справа уже нет - только колонны возле "Моцарта" похожие. А дома где музей еще нет, там что-то 2х этажное еще стоит.
Дома слева тоже уже нет. А вот четко видна башенка дома на углу Дерибасовской, там где был магазин "Колбасы".

----------


## RoadHog

Кайзер, ну как же без рельс. Какая - то заброшенная ветка трамвая, возможно по дороге на Паскот, возможно, на фонтане, а возможно, в районе парка Шевченко, пока никаких других вариантов нет  :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

Я тоже подумала о Ришельевской  Но только по  левой части. правую так вообще не узнать. Этих домов вообще нет сейчас. я понимаю что там сейчас Моцарт но это что за колонны?

----------


## Паноптикум

может это район  бульвара в парке шевчеко? или фонтан  , там где раньше были рельсы ?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

В Одессе есть только одна заброшенная линия трамвая + одна очень специфическая ветка, которая и изобрадена на снимке.

З.Ы. У меня есть такая фотка, что вряд ли кто-то отгадает...

----------


## RoadHog

> может это район  бульвара в парке шевчеко? или фонтан  , там где раньше были рельсы ?


 Склоняюсь к парку Шевченко, но где именно не знаю, вроде бы и негде, так, на вскидку...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

В парке Шевченко есть заброшенные линии? Покажите мне их, я удивлюсь! Так же, как и на Фонтане и Поскоте...

----------


## RoadHog

А...стоп...это не где-то за Привозом? Там столько путей и булыжные дороги есть...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

У Привоза все пути используются - там же депо... Думаем дальше.

----------


## RoadHog

Молдаванка? Где-то в районе Маловского или дальше

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это таки на Молдаванке. Но откуда вы взяли, что Маловского - это Молдаванка? Это же две большие разницы!

----------


## Паноптикум

> В парке Шевченко есть заброшенные линии? Покажите мне их, я удивлюсь! Так же, как и на Фонтане и Поскоте...


  разве нет рельсов ? может путаю) ты же у  нас ас )

----------


## RoadHog

Для меня все, что дальше Богдана Хмельницкого и за к/т Родина - Молдованка  :smileflag:  Такс...уточняемс...ща карту старую открою

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Так я же иронично удивился :smileflag:  Прекрасно ведь знаю, что их там нет...

----------


## Velena

Район Алексеевского рынка?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Velena +1. Это заброшенная ветка на Алексеевской площади, которая идет от линии 11-12 маршрутов на станцию Товарная.

----------


## Паноптикум

Кайзер,  тебе понравится  http://www.odessa.ua/news/4221/

----------


## Velena

Спасибо, Кайзер. 
Паноктикум, мне тоже интересно, но наверное, этот альбом недешев.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Новая загадка. На фото изображен корабль из одной далекой скандинавской страны, которая имела самое прямое отношение к истории России и Украины. Этот корабль помещен тут не случайно, так как он оставил свой след и в истории Одессы. Какой и когда?

На правильный ответ даже не надеюсь, поэтому скоро размещу ответ в виде скана статьи.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Спасибо, Кайзер. 
> Паноктикум, мне тоже интересно, но наверное, этот альбом недешев.


 будем посмотреть

----------


## Паноптикум

это крейсер Фюлгия

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Из названия файла и его адреса понятно :smileflag:  Сам ведь выкладывал... А с Одессой как связан?

----------


## Паноптикум

гыыыыыыыыыыыы))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) тихо ты  :smileflag: )

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А вот ответ - скан из газеты.. .Читайте и наслаждайтесь.

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

Вот мой вопрос: где этот кросавчег нос чешет? 

к деньгам наверное...

----------


## ShuSha

Пушкинская угол Ласточкина?

----------


## Скрытик

> Спасибо, Кайзер. 
> Паноктикум, мне тоже интересно, но наверное, этот альбом недешев.


 Вчера знакомые рассказали. "По блату" - 500 гривен стОит. Нужно глянуть. 
Я тут нашел такую штуку - но отдавать 20 баксов за непонятно что тоже не хочется.
http://odessitclub.org/odessa/cd/albums.htm

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> Пушкинская угол Ласточкина?


 неа

----------


## Паноптикум

оперный?

----------


## Richard_I

> оперный?


 по-моему тоже Оперный, центральный вход, справа если стоять спиной к вокзалу

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> оперный?


 он самый , вооон он там вот среди машин прячется.

----------


## Паноптикум

и где мой плюс ? :smileflag:   еслич естно я догадалась по покраске  здания

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> и где мой плюс ? еслич естно я догадалась по покраске здания


 Зачем тебе ? У тебя и так репутации много :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

без вопросов )

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Где это?

----------


## Скрытик

Где то возле Староконного?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Очень холодно.

----------


## Скрытик

Тогда Слободка.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Таки Слободка. Теперь просьба уточнить - улица какая? :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Это точно не Слободская и не Краснослободская (они Асфальтированы). Попробую предположить что Левадная

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не Левадная.

Вот подсказка. Дом на той же улице.

----------


## Скрытик

Если не Школьная то дальше гадать не буду. Видел здание а точно вспомнить не могу.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Таки-да, это Школьная, хотя вообще-то она Училищная.

----------


## El Comandante

> Таки-да, это Школьная, хотя вообще-то она Училищная.


 Если ехать от церкви в сторону Ак. Воробьева, то это здание находиЦа перед кинотеатром им. Старостина. :smileflag:  Родные места

----------


## El Comandante

> Где это?


 Училищная угол Гордиенко.
Училищная ж вроде нынче как Винниченко, да?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Не, Винниченко идет между Училищной и Краснослободской. 
Скрытик уже угадал. 

Вот новая загадка. Где это?

----------


## Скрытик

Тут я точно не был, но радует что домик ремонитруется  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Хоть улицу назовите!!!

----------


## Скрытик

> Хоть улицу назовите!!!


 Могу описать вероятный квадрат местонахождения:
Старопортофранковская / Пантелеймоновская / Белинского / Приморская, и то могу ошибиться  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Может Кирова?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Все варианты неверны. Холодно.

----------


## donich

> Не, Винниченко идет между Училищной и Краснослободской. 
> Скрытик уже угадал. 
> 
> Вот новая загадка. Где это?


 Внутренний двор. В таком состоянии может быть где угодно, в частности на ум приходят Нищинского, Дидрихсона, Молдаванка в целом.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не Молдаванка, не Нищинского и не Дидрихсона. Прикол именн в местонахождении данного дворика.

----------


## ODESSITT

ул. Греческая или Бунина

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ни то, ни другое. Но уже ближе.

----------


## ODESSITT

Не ужели Дерибонькавская

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Да, это Дерибасовская. Очень красивый дворик здания, в котором раньше был Ришельевский лицей. Дворик даже не назовешь двориком - он большой и с выходами-арками на Ланжероновскую и Екатерининскую.

Еще одно фото из этого же двора. Справа от фотозагадки (с позиции фотографа) там есть спуск более низкую часть двора (это часть засыпанной когда-то балки), где и было снято сие...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Еще загадка. Что за двор?

----------


## Boer

Предыдущая фотография, это двор в квартале между горсадом, дерибасовской, Ласточкина ит Екатерининской

А последняя похожа на двор на Базарной между Канатной и Осипова

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Предыдущая фотография - да. Но ответ дан уже после моего комментария.

Второе - очень холодно.

----------


## Скрытик

Мне кажется возле Греческой.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ближе, конечно, чем Базарная...

----------


## Скрытик

Преображенская? (около Тираспольской пл.)

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нет

----------


## Richard_I

> Еще загадка. Что за двор?


 Случаем не переулок Чайковского?

----------


## Joda

Это не за оперным (не помню, как переулок называется, но там еще Хали-Гали находится)?

upd. О, точно, переулок Чайковского. Пока читал тему, уже ответили. =)

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Richard_I +1. Это переулок Чайковского, тот дом, на фасаде которого есть балкон, опирающийся на 2 металлические стойки.

----------


## Velena

Таинственный замок?

----------


## Joda

Ну, и я, пожалуй, задам загадку. По идее, не должно быть сложно.
Откуда вид?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вид с многоэтажки на Большой Арнаутской - видна тень от шара на крыше.

----------


## Joda

> Вид с многоэтажки на Большой Арнаутской - видна тень от шара на крыше.


 Ну, почти. =) Тень от крыши - да, а вот здание другое. Хотя все равно +1. =)

----------


## Richard_I

> Richard_I +1. Это переулок Чайковского, тот дом, на фасаде которого есть балкон, опирающийся на 2 металлические стойки.


 Мерси, отгадать помог "Орфей" на заднем фоне  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Мерси, отгадать помог "Орфей" на заднем фоне


 Я тоже по этому зданию отгадывал, но не угадал  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я так и думал, что "Орфей" поможет - мог бы выложить еще одно фото, где стройка лучше видна. Кстати, мне показалось, что у "Орфея" разбирают верхний этаж... правда?

А вот с Большой Арнаутской - добавлю, что может быть еще с одного из построенных недавно в том районе многоэтажных домов - между Б.Арнаутской и Базарной.

----------


## Скрытик

> Кстати, мне показалось, что у "Орфея" разбирают верхний этаж... правда?


 Разбирали мансарду. Потом хозяин в суд подал и вроде притормозили. Сейчас какое-то мировое соглашение заключили, подробности не помню.

----------


## Joda

> А вот с Большой Арнаутской - добавлю, что может быть еще с одного из построенных недавно в том районе многоэтажных домов - между Б.Арнаутской и Базарной.


 Нет, это, конечно, не старый дом, но и недавно построенным его не назовешь. Да и находится он значительно ближе к той высотке (бывший институт ПИ-3). И кстати, имеет прямое отношение к этому форуму. =))

----------


## Velena

> И кстати, имеет прямое отношение к этому форуму. =))


 Там  находится TeNet?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Так вот оно что... :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Таинственный замок?


 Уважаемые знатоки, так где же это и что это?

----------


## Richard_I

> Уважаемые знатоки, так где же это и что это?


 Похоже на Б.Арнаутская угол Пушкинской

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это 100-пудово какое-то здание на углу, причем на сотром углу. Жаль, что из-за освещения не видно колонн под куполом. Подозреваю (не уверен), что это или Новосельского/Коблевская или где-то в том районе - там несколько угловых домов с куполами, причем улицы сходятся под острыми углами.

----------


## Velena

Пока холодно.

----------


## Demagog

Это на Канатной, угол чего не помню, но в начале.

----------


## asmo

> Это на Канатной, угол чего не помню, но в начале.


 Мне тоже показалось, что похоже на Канатную/Греческая, но не уверен

----------


## asmo

Нашел вот одну фотографию. 
Думаю, не будет сложно назвать эту "европейскую улочку"? :smileflag:

----------


## Demagog

> Мне тоже показалось, что похоже на Канатную/Греческая, но не уверен


 Скорее Канатная/Бунина, но не уверен.

----------


## Richard_I

> Нашел вот одну фотографию. 
> Думаю, не будет сложно назвать эту "европейскую улочку"?


 Азарова!

----------


## Velena

> Это на Канатной, угол чего не помню, но в начале


 НЕт, это не Канатная

----------


## asmo

> Азарова!


 я же говорил, что будет не сложно

----------


## Boer

Вице-адмирала Азарова в Отраде, Richard_I прав

----------


## Richard_I

> я же говорил, что будет не сложно


 А где мой +1?

----------


## Richard_I

> Уважаемые знатоки, так где же это и что это?


  А это, случаем, не Советской Армии угол Щепкина?

----------


## Velena

> А это, случаем, не Советской Армии угол Щепкина?


 Холодно.

----------


## Boer

Где находятся эти дома?

----------


## Richard_I

> Где находятся эти дома?


 Дерибасовская? Фотографировали из "Чайки" в торговом центре "Европа"?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Военный спуск...

----------


## Demagog

> Где находятся эти дома?


 Фото с Тещиного моста?

----------


## Boer

Richard I
Совершенно верно
+1

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Так это видно уклон по Дерибасовской... Блин, я как раз по уклону вычислял...

----------


## Boer

Где этот памятник?

----------


## Richard_I

> Так это видно уклон по Дерибасовской... Блин, я как раз по уклону вычислял...


 Хорошо еще видно по пешеходу по центру улицы

----------


## asmo

А кто знает где у нас вот это Бюро?

----------


## Velena

ТОт же особняк, только лучше освещенный

----------


## asmo

> Где этот памятник?


 Район 16-й Фонтана

----------


## Richard_I

> ТОт же особняк, только лучше освещенный


 Белинского?

----------


## GEBO

> А кто знает где у нас вот это Бюро?


 Гоголя, если память мне не изменяет...

----------


## Velena

Очень тепло, только это не Белинского, и что находится в этом особняке?

----------


## Кузька

> А кто знает где у нас вот это Бюро?


 Вроде как на Гоголя. Это как раз к эстетике  :smileflag: 
Жаль не сфотографировала, когда-то видела на Кирова кособокую табличку на одном гвоздике "Дом образцово-показательного порядка"

----------


## asmo

> Гоголя, если память мне не изменяет...


 тепло

----------


## Richard

> А кто знает где у нас вот это Бюро?


 ПЕРЕУЛОК НЕКРАСОВА!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## asmo

> ПЕРЕУЛОК НЕКРАСОВА!!!!!!!!!!!


 точно!

----------


## asmo

> Где этот памятник?


 Бюст Шмидту находится на территории какого-то санатория на Даче Ковалевского, только не помню точно какого. Угадал?

----------


## Richard_I

> Очень тепло, только это не Белинского, и что находится в этом особняке?


 Отрадная?

----------


## Velena

> Отрадная?


 Холоднее

----------


## Скрытик

> Очень тепло, только это не Белинского, и что находится в этом особняке?


 Парк шевченко, роддом вроде.

----------


## Velena

> Парк шевченко, роддом вроде.


 Это не роддом

----------


## Скрытик

> Это не роддом


 Значит рядом. Но в парке. Кажется когда свернуть к Ланжерону.

----------


## Velena

Парк Шевченко - понятие растяжимое, для многих - это все окрестные улицы. На какой улице здание, что в нем?Это же здание, только с фасада

----------


## asmo

> Парк Шевченко - понятие растяжимое, для многих - это все окрестные улицы. На какой улице здание, что в нем?Это же здание, только с фасада


 Лидерсовский бульвар, 13. Было бы интереснее, если бы не было видно таблички с адресом :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Я ошибся - мне казалось такое же здание с Обсерваторного свернуть направо к арке Ланжерона.

----------


## Velena

> Лидерсовский бульвар, 13. Было бы интереснее, если бы не было видно таблички с адресом


 Было бы интереснее, если бы вы сказали, что это за здание :smileflag:

----------


## Joda

Пока все думают над загадкой Велены, которая, кстати, оказалась права насчет тенета  :smileflag:  , вот вам простенькое:

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> Пока все думают над загадкой Велены, которая, кстати, оказалась права насчет тенета  , вот вам простенькое:


 Где-то на пляже...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Пляж "Дльфин". Аналогичное фото вроде как пробегало в "путешествиях" Тёмы Лебедева.

----------


## Joda

> Аналогичное фото вроде как пробегало в "путешествиях" Тёмы Лебедева.


 Прикольно. =)
А вот посложнее.

----------


## Скрытик

"Французский бульвар"?

----------


## Joda

> "Французский бульвар"?


 Подробнее, пожалуйста.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Одесский завод шампанских вин.

----------


## Скрытик

> Подробнее, пожалуйста.


 Подробнее?
ул. Французский бульвар угол Пироговской. завод шампанских вин. (я так думаю)

----------


## Скрытик

P.S. - я не зря 1-й ответ в кавычки заключил, это Т.М. а не улица.

----------


## Joda

> Подробнее?
> ул. Французский бульвар угол Пироговской. завод шампанских вин. (я так думаю)


 Я понял про торговую марку. Только "Французский бульвар" у нас не только на собственно бульваре угол Семинарской (в квартале от Пироговской). Вроде еще где-то есть. Но это не завод шампанских вин, это просто винзавод. В общем, +1. Это вид изнутри. %)

----------


## Скрытик

> Но это не завод шампанских вин, это просто винзавод. В общем, +1. Это вид изнутри. %)


 Спасибо, я кстати внутри не был ниразу. Здание снаружи той же архитектуры ну и цистерны натолкнули на мысль. Без них долше угадывал бы.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Таинственный замок?


 это не от Веры Инбер вниз к морю?

----------


## Скрытик

> это не от Веры Инбер вниз к морю?


 Уже адрес назвали, почти там  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> это не от Веры Инбер вниз к морю?


 Это первый корпус лермонтовского санатория, прямо напротив юридического института

----------


## Паноптикум

А .. я просто читала начиная с 77 и ответ дала там же . вот только дошла.. это кардиологическое отделение кажется

----------


## Паноптикум

> Это первый корпус лермонтовского санатория, прямо напротив юридического института


 шта ещё за юридический институт? школа  мусарская что ли?

----------


## Velena

> это кардиологическое отделение кажется


 Там сейчас все закрыто, здание в жутком состоянии, боюсь, как бы его не постигла печальная участь- оно вечером смотрится как замок, не видна обветшалость.

----------


## Velena

> шта ещё за юридический институт? школа мусарская что ли?


 Фи, ну зачем так грубо, поступить туда очень непросто....

----------


## Паноптикум

нет именно мусарский! иибо была там раньше школа милиции ( фу!)
 и вообще возмущает , что понаклепали чуть ли не в кждом фузе отделений юридических! Хотя одно родное и кровное наше университетское отделение! всё  остальное - жалкий плагиат :smileflag: )

----------


## Паноптикум

> Фи, ну зачем так грубо, поступить туда очень непросто....


  ты хотела сказать не очень дешево? :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> что понаклепали чуть ли не в кждом фузе отделений юридических!


 А количество экономических факультетов у тебя бурю негодования не вызывает? 
К сожалению, в Мечникова даже отдельного факультета нет,только- экономико-правовой.. 
По теме- школа милиции была в совсем другом месте, то ли Жуковского, то ли Бунина. А здание мне их очень нравится...

----------


## Паноптикум

> А количество экономических факультетов у тебя бурю негодования не вызывает? 
> К сожалению, в Мечникова даже отдельного факультета нет,только- экономико-правовой.. 
> По теме- школа милиции была в совсем другом месте, то ли Жуковского, то ли Бунина. А здание мне их очень нравится...


 к счастюю таковым он стал когда я была уже на 3м курсе ))

----------


## Joda

> По теме- школа милиции была в совсем другом месте, то ли Жуковского, то ли Бунина. А здание мне их очень нравится...


 Хм, да, особенно классно смотрится кирпичная кладка, закрашенная красной краской, которую видно по ходу движения трамвая метров за 25 до парка. Обратите внимание в следующий раз. Я лично каждый раз прохожу мимо и поражаюсь, откуда у тех строителей руки росли?..

ЗУ. Сорри за оффтоп. %)

----------


## Скрытик

> Кайзер,  тебе понравится  http://www.odessa.ua/news/4221/


 Мне сильно понравился и я его купил  :smileflag: 
ФАНТАСТИКА, ничуть не жалею. Стоит 550грн в Клубе Одесситов. В Доме Книги говорят 800.
Но он таки того стОит!!!

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> Мне сильно понравился и я его купил 
> ФАНТАСТИКА, ничуть не жалею. Стоит 550грн в Клубе Одесситов. В Доме Книги говорят 800.
> Но он таки того стОит!!!


 На сканер его!

----------


## NeMo

> На сканер его!


 Хорошая идея, кстати.

----------


## Velena

Скрытик, а диск почему не купил?

----------


## Скрытик

> Скрытик, а диск почему не купил?


 Диск это совсем не то. Там из старых фоток меньше чем в инете есть, остальное современная Одесса.
Под сканер конечно можно, но во первых там больше 400 страниц, во вторых я искренне зауважал автора А.Дроздовского за проделанный труд и пожалуй пока не буду этого делать. Может особо интересные фотки отсканирую.
Книга интересна еще и комментариями, историей...

----------


## Velena

Скрытик, а полиграфия как?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А есть там старые фото, которых нет в и-нете?

----------


## Скрытик

> Скрытик, а полиграфия как?


 Великолепная.
Книга весит больше 2х кг!

----------


## Скрытик

> А есть там старые фото, которых нет в и-нете?


 Да и на удивление много.
Я уже собрал наверное самую полную коллекцию фоток из интернета и их в лучшем случае 300 уникальных. А тут 400 страниц и почти на каждой 2-3 открытки или фотографии.

----------


## Скрытик

Что интересно - такое впечатление что трамваи проходили по всем улицам Одессы! такого кол-ва трамвайных путей как было в Одессе наверное не было нигде!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это интересно... Я в свое время как раз в поисках старых фото наткнулся на трамвайный сайт... Он отличался от той же галереи на Телематике. И подсел на фотографирование трамваев. 

Кстати, думаю часть общеизвестных фото старой Одессы выложить в довольно приличном качестве...

----------


## Скрытик

> Это интересно... Я в свое время как раз в поисках старых фото наткнулся на трамвайный сайт... Он отличался от той же галереи на Телематике. И подсел на фотографирование трамваев. 
> 
> Кстати, думаю часть общеизвестных фото старой Одессы выложить в довольно приличном качестве...


 Я тоже "подсел" на фото старой Одессы.
Собрал уже все что было выложено в рунете, самая большая коллекция кстати не на телематике а на тенете  :smileflag: 
Но качество чаще всего никакое.
Уже начал искать живые открытки, но эта книга меня откровенно потрясла!
Готов зарегить и обеспечить хостинг для сайта с фотоками Одессы. Вэбмастера найдем.

----------


## Скрытик

И еще поражает какое количество церквей было разрушено

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

У меня самого есть хостинг для такого сайта... Субдомен на navalcollection.com...

----------


## Скрытик

Субдомен есть субдомен. Хотя если разобраться важен контент а не название  :smileflag: 
Надеюсь результат будет полезным в любом случае.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Моя новая загадка. Где это?

----------


## job2001

> Моя новая загадка. Где это?


 Я там ни разу не был :smileflag: но предположил бы где-то в конце трамвайного пути в Черноморке.
Кстати, предложил бы целую серию достаточно непростых загадок -http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_history/30271.html

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А можно поконкретнее? Это не Черноморка...

----------


## Паноптикум

Рыбпорт

----------


## RoadHog

Правильно, это не Черноморка, а за Черноморкой, думаю так Бурлачья балка или где-то очень близко. На заднем плане Ильичевский порт.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Рыбпорт.

----------


## RoadHog

Ну, так...

----------


## RoadHog

Требую плюсик обоим, потому что Рыбпорт находится именно в Бурлачьей Балке  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Новая загадка. Где это? Просьба отвечать как можно точнее - указать место и возможную дату.

----------


## Паноптикум

Тираспольская? какой страшненький трамвайчик  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не Тираспольская.
Трамвайчик модели КТМ-2, ухудшенная версия модели КТМ-1 (такой в Одессе остался в количестве 1 штуки и даже может ездить).

----------


## RoadHog

А это наши дни?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А в наше время по Одессе ездят КТМ-2?

----------


## RoadHog

Логичнее было бы, если бы я тебе этот вопрос задавал  :smileflag: . Номер на трамвае вроде 28-й...мой вариант Старопортофранковская. Она, в конце точно была когда-то булыжником выложена.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не Старопортофранковская.

----------


## Паноптикум

Пастера ?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вспоминаем, как ездит трамвай по Пастера и убеждаемся, что это не та улица.

----------


## Паноптикум

тю.. это ж чижикова

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Пантелеймоновская. А где конкретно?

----------


## Паноптикум

Между канатной и новой. кажется Новая  - это Соколовской?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Правильно! 
Новая загадка. Снова КТМ-2 и снова 28 маршрут. Место?

----------


## NeMo

Это недоезжая перекрёстка Комсомольская х Перекопской победы, со стороны консерватории?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Улица отгадана правильно, а вот точное место - нет.

----------


## NeMo

Я имею ввиду, что трамвай едет со стороны консы. Нет?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нет...

----------


## NeMo

От жеж. Так нифига и не угадал =(
Ладно, может повезёт в другой раз.

----------


## molar

Старопортофранковская угол Малой арнаутской

----------


## Sanches

ага, справа еще школа

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

molar +1 за правильный ответ. 
Новая загадка. Где это?

----------


## Скрытик

Очень похоже на Успенскую.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Таки-да, Успенская. Скрытик получает +.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Новая загадка. Что за улица?

----------


## Joda

Черноморская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нет

----------


## Richard_I

Ясная

----------


## Joda

Ну значит Ясная, Уютная или какая-то из улиц в том квадрате. Слишком уж они там все одинаковые. =) Кстати, понял это не только по "Готель Отрада".

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Таки-да, Ясная.
Загадки выкладываю не столько по сложности, сколько по интересности объекта съемки. :smileflag:

----------


## alim

В этом доме на Ясной раньше было детское отделение горбольницы №3(которая находится рядом с парком Шевченко). Находились там в основном "подкидыши". Я там практику проходила. Ужас: темно, холодно и сыро(даже в разгар лета!). Сейчас там приют для малоимущих и одиноких стариков, филиал богадельни, которая находится на пр. Мира(между М. и Б.Арнаутскими, напротив памятника чернобыльцам). Как вспомню, так вздрогну...

----------


## job2001

Я понимаю, что не совсем отвечает правилам(я сам не знаю ответа, да и больше одной за раз), но неужели никому не интересно узнать где это?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Эти открытки были выложены с подписями где-то. Если поискать в Яндексе, то можно найти описания. Поэтому мне лично неинтересно отвечать на эти загадки. Ссылку на коммюнити я просмотрел, извлек оттуда немало интересного.

----------


## xxxl

вот так и не понял, "русский базар" это на греческой был или таки одно из первых названий привоза..

----------


## Richard_I

> Таки-да, Ясная.
> Загадки выкладываю не столько по сложности, сколько по интересности объекта съемки.


 Что-то не видно "плюсов" за "Ясную" ...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Не могу поставить плюс...

----------


## Richard_I

> Не могу поставить плюс...


 Вот так всегда... Ну тогда как нибудь в другой раз, если вспомните....

----------


## Скрытик

> Эти открытки были выложены с подписями где-то. Если поискать в Яндексе, то можно найти описания. Поэтому мне лично неинтересно отвечать на эти загадки.


 В альбоме все фотки есть, но он дома. Тоже не очень интересно.

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> Я понимаю, что не совсем отвечает правилам(я сам не знаю ответа, да и больше одной за раз), но неужели никому не интересно узнать где это?


 А что на 4й фотке палят посреди улицы и что за самовар на последней фотке???

----------


## Скрытик

Самовара я не увидел. А 4я фотка один из вариантов с подписью "пожарники". Это Дерибасовская, скорее всего во время пожара в Пассаже. Есть много фоток с пожаром самого здания.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Что эо за улица?

----------


## Скрытик

По компоновке трамвайной линии похоже на Фонтанскую дорогу.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ответ неверен. Даже не пахнет.

----------


## xxxl

балковская! гыы

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Очевидно, xxxl помотрел сайт, откуда я взял фото. Это таки Балковская. 
А есть ли кого-то фото Балковской до ее реконструкции в начале 70-х?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

GEBO - правильный ответ уже дан. Это Балковская. 

Еще раз повторяю просьбу выложить фотку Балковской до начала 70-х гг.

----------


## xxxl

ну таки да, посмотрел  но небыл уверен,  разве была привязка вагона к маршруту?

ps где ты GEBO нашел?  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> А есть ли кого-то фото Балковской до ее реконструкции в начале 70-х?


 Гляну в альбоме было что-то, но там совсем старое - дореволюционное.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Тем более интересно.

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

http://odessatrolley.com/ неактуально уже )))

----------


## alim

Не совсем понимаю, что изображено, но знаю где! А вы?

----------


## Richard_I

> Не совсем понимаю, что изображено, но знаю где! А вы?


 А это в Одессе или под Одессой?

----------


## Скрытик

Это РЛС но такой в окрестносях Одессы не видел.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

В окрестностях Одессы такое может быть у села Палиево - там антенны станции космической связи.

----------


## Richard_I

> В окрестностях Одессы такое может быть у села Палиево - там антенны станции космической связи.


 Вот-вот, к этому и вопрос ....

----------


## CHAR

чернобыль какойто...

----------


## RoadHog

А...я знаю, если ехать по Овидиопольской трассе, то свернув за мостом на Доброалександровку направо можно справа вдалеке увидеть эти сооружения. Как раз видел совсем недавно, около месяца назад.

----------


## alim

> А...я знаю, если ехать по Овидиопольской трассе, то свернув за мостом на Доброалександровку направо можно справа вдалеке увидеть эти сооружения. Как раз видел совсем недавно, около месяца назад.


 Ответ правильный!   :smileflag: 
Это сооружение находится в Аккарже, т.е. по дороге на ООвидиополь. Предназначено, как мне уже объяснили, для предупреждения ракетных атак(?) АА в Палиёво находится центр связи(или слежения) за космическими объектами, выглядит немного по-другому(там больше похоже на "шар", чем на "тарелку").
P.S. С моей стороны признаю нарушение правил конкурса, т.к. фото-загадка находится не в Одессе. Обещаю не повторяться...

----------


## alim

P.S. И в отличие от объекта в Палиево, который охраняется простыми сторожами, объект в Аккарже находится на территории воинской части и охраняется, соответственно, военнослужащими этой части.

----------


## Boer

Это так называемый центр "Звезда", один из цепочки центров ДРЛО и ПРО (котрая существовала в СССР) зона работы вплоть до Атлантики, Средиземку покрывает полностью, контролировала соединение 6-го американского флота и все полёты НАТО от Босфора до Биская. Помимо всего осуществляет контроль эфира и прослушку в интересах СБУ и военной разведки.

----------


## NeMo

> Это так называемый центр "Звезда", один из цепочки центров ДРЛО и ПРО (котрая существовала в СССР) зона работы вплоть до Атлантики, Средиземку покрывает полностью, контролировала соединение 6-го американского флота и все полёты НАТО от Босфора до Биская. Помимо всего осуществляет контроль эфира и прослушку в интересах СБУ и военной разведки.


 Уупс. Это не секретная инфа, случайно? А вдруг она ещё и форумы читает? %)

----------


## ssolo



----------


## Boer

NeMo
Инфа, в первой части давно не секрет, в остальном внутренние источники говорят, что эфир они плотно слушают, причём все мобильные протоколы шифрования колятся ими на раз.

----------


## alim

Ой, а это не на Р.Люксембург(Полицейская, Бунина) угол Лизогуба(Олеши)? Там такое здание с башенками... 
Второй вариант- ул. Энгельса(Маразлиевская), в самом начале, где-то 10-12 номер...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Где это?

----------


## Паноптикум

что это за коровник ? :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не коровник, хотя его "обитатели" скажем так, немаленькие...

----------


## Nymph

депо что ли какое-то

----------


## Паноптикум

автобусы что ли?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это депо. Какое и где?

----------


## Nymph

нууу.. может вагонное депо на Заставе-1??

----------


## Nymph

троллейбусное??  одно из двух трамвайных??  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Чуть теплее.

----------


## Паноптикум

поезда ?

----------


## Паноптикум

маршрутки?

----------


## Nymph

Трамвайное депо Одесса-Главная?    хз

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## Nymph

А кто знает где Это???  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

За красивое ночное фото респект. Но это не загадка.

----------


## Nymph

Я знаю..  Просто пытаюсь красиво сдаться и удовлетворить наконец любопытство  :smileflag:

----------


## xxxl

депо на слободке?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

xxxl +1. Это спутниковый снимок с гугля трамвайного депо на Слободке.

----------


## Nymph

тю..

----------


## xxxl

Кайзер, давай ещё

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Не знаю, загадка это или нет... Где это? :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## xxxl

водопроводная вроде?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нет

----------


## xxxl

2е депо, 1полевой пер
 5020 там вроде стоять должен

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Именно 5020 там и стоит. А обдертый вагон слева от него - подготовленный для модернизации и превращения в "голубой вагон".

----------


## xxxl

а с виду будто обгоревший..

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это их так очищают от наслоений старой краски - называется пескоструйная обработка.

----------


## Fuchsia

А где вот такое чудо висит?

----------


## Velena

Фуксия, кажется в Музкомедии.

----------


## Fuchsia

Нет, это не Музкомедия :smileflag: 
На самом деле это даже не загадка так как уверена что наши знатоки и автор темы знают точно :smileflag:

----------


## alim

Хм, что-то с морем связано... Морвокзал? Музей Морфлота?..(хотя навряд-ли, там пожар был)... Дворец моряков на Приморском бульваре? Больше вариантов нет

----------


## Bear_man

> А где вот такое чудо висит?


 а это не в магазинчике...не доходя чуть до оперного со стороны горсада

----------


## Velena

Не в Литературном музее?

----------


## CHAR

> Это их так очищают от наслоений старой краски - называется пескоструйная обработка.


 пескоструйная оброботка....это когда поверхность обробатывают песком...под сжатым воздухом......а это похоже больше на горелку.....я сам когдато работал на пескоструе....

----------


## Fuchsia

Нет, нет и еще раз нет :smileflag: ))пока правильного ответа нет. Скажу только что это самый центр города :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Дворец моряков в холле?
Крутится в голове, совсем недавно на него смотрел  :smileflag:

----------


## Fuchsia

> Дворец моряков в холле?
> Крутится в голове, совсем недавно на него смотрел


 Нет :smileflag: Может там такой же, но не этот :smileflag:

----------


## Fuchsia

ну???

----------


## ssolo

книжный магазин на деребасовской?

----------


## Fuchsia

> книжный магазин на деребасовской?


 нет

----------


## Velena

Может быть Дворец бракосочетания, давно там не была :smileflag:

----------


## ssolo

тЫгда ЦУМ !

----------


## Velena

Может быть, в Европе?

----------


## Richard_I

Может это Пассаж?

----------


## Fuchsia

Нет, это в одном одесском дворике :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Фуксия, у дворика есть потолок? :smileflag: 
Может  в Толстом??? во дворике Дома ученых?

----------


## Паноптикум

вот жестокая женщина. 2 дня народ мурыжит

----------


## Fuchsia

Так что рассказать или еще помурыжить? :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

говори!!!

----------


## Fuchsia

Это вот здесь :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

Где ? ничего не видно

----------


## Fuchsia

Адрес видишь? Заходишь в ворота и там он как раз и есть :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

вот . уже появилась фотка.

хм   я там никогда не была....

----------


## Найт

Наверное, это будет легко. Где это?

----------


## ssolo

Новый рынок?

----------


## Найт

+1. Говорю же - легко ))

----------


## alim

А это где?

----------


## Скрытик

Похоже на Преображенскую вначале (у бульвара Искусств).

----------


## alim

Нет, там ремонт сейчас, леса стоят  маршрутка под окнами

----------


## Boer

Это над "Друзьями и пивом"
Дерибасовская угол Ришельевской, конечная 194

----------


## alim

"Верно мыслишь, разведка!" Дерибасовская,9 
+1 Молодец, отгадал! 
Там сейчас на фасаде написано :"ГО Антикорупційний комітет" (???)

----------


## Delicious

я считаю,что это тоже легко угадать)

----------


## Скрытик

А это уже таки Преображенская  1  :smileflag:

----------


## Delicious

*Скрытик*
точно!
а теперь скажите мне ,незнающему чайнику,как ставить плюсики)

----------


## Скрытик

> *Скрытик*
> точно!
> а теперь скажите мне ,незнающему чайнику,как ставить плюсики)


 Под аватаром автора сообщения есть три значка - зелененький (сейчас  :smileflag: ) типа фотки и восклицательный знак. Нажимаешь на значек фотки, пишешь пару слов и нажимаешь ОК.
Зы, что сейчас там? Салон красоты вроде закрылся, я давно рядом не ходил (хоть живу за углом).

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Моя загадка. Где это?

----------


## Паноптикум

Это ещё что за колхоз Червоне дышло?? :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это в черте города Одессы! Хотя в принципе, колхоз там мог быть - овощи разводили.

----------


## Bear_man

ну и зачем было мой дом тут выкладывать???  :smileflag:

----------


## ПолитехникЪ

> А где вот такое чудо висит?


 может уже и был ответ, не читал я . это "Одесский дворик исскуств" на Пушкинской, почти угол Греческой

----------


## cTcangel

Загадка простая, но усложняется разрешением фотографии.
Требуется место и период)

 :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

чего фотка такого"прекрасного" качества?

----------


## cTcangel

не могу сказать

----------


## GEBO

> Загадка простая, но усложняется разрешением фотографии.
> Требуется место и период)
> Вложение 17504


 Тираспольская площадь

----------


## Скрытик

Пантелеймоновская в районе Пушкинской (вероятно).

----------


## cTcangel

> Тираспольская площадь


 правильно.
Период?

----------


## cTcangel

от GEBO жду период, и выкладываю следующую

----------


## GEBO

> правильно.
> Период?


 полагаю, что до реконструкции Преображенской :smileflag:

----------


## cTcangel

> полагаю, что до реконструкции Преображенской


 честно говоря, не совсем понимаю, какое в этом случае имеет отношение Преображенская к Тираспольсой площади?
Тираспольскую ведь не реконструировали.

----------


## GEBO

> честно говоря, не совсем понимаю, какое в этом случае имеет отношение Преображенская к Тираспольсой площади?
> Тираспольскую ведь не реконструировали.


 Да, но транспорту по ней надо как-то передвигаться....

----------


## cTcangel

> Да, но транспорту по ней надо как-то передвигаться....


 помимо 2х "Преображенских", к ней примыкает еще 3 улицы :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Опять предположу Пантелеймоновская  :smileflag:  угол Ришельевской.

----------


## cTcangel

> Опять предположу Пантелеймоновская  угол Ришельевской.


 опять нет :smileflag:  
подсказка - *П* угол *Д*

----------


## Скрытик

Тогда Пу уг Де  :smileflag:

----------


## cTcangel

похоже конечно, но нет)

----------


## Чёрная моль



----------


## Richard_I

> 


 Комсомольская?

----------


## Чёрная моль

> Комсомольская?


 Легкая загадка, блин))

----------


## Sanches

хороший вид? где это?

----------


## Паноптикум

Аркадия

----------


## Sanches

не, до аркадии далеко..

----------


## Паноптикум

вообще не в кассу. у нас тут исторические сооружения

----------


## Sanches

но тема ведь называеться история и СОВРЕМЕННОСТЬ одессы

----------


## Richard_I

> хороший вид? где это?


 Фрунзе?

----------


## Sanches

> Фрунзе?


 нет, это не фрунзе

----------


## xxxl

гдет на таирово или котовского

----------


## Richard_I

> Легкая загадка, блин))


 Нет, просто "так получилось"

----------


## Sanches

логично, а где и менно?

----------


## Richard_I

> хороший вид? где это?


 В районе "Вузовского"?

----------


## xxxl

не могу сказать точнее, но искал-бы сначала на таирово

----------


## xxxl

по люсторфской дороге, (до 7й ст) такого не видел

----------


## Sanches

похоже никто правильного ответа не даст

----------


## Sanches

> не могу сказать точнее, но искал-бы сначала на таирово


 это не таирова

----------


## Alexandr

Поскот, наверное.

----------


## Sanches

верно

----------


## CHAR

> Поскот, наверное.


 а если по точнее...

----------


## Alexandr

> а если по точнее...


 Это был просто логический вывод. Я на поскоте очень давно был, и, если честно, не приглядывался где что строится.

----------


## alim

> опять нет 
> подсказка - *П* угол *Д*


 Пастера угол Дворянской, в этом какое-то ателье и аптека чуть дальше от угла. Напротив- универ и холодильный ин-т.

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> а если по точнее...


 Заболотного - Марсельская в сторону степи... ?

----------


## Sanches

> Заболотного - Марсельская в сторону степи... ?


 нет но близко

----------


## cTcangel

> Пастера угол Дворянской, в этом какое-то ателье и аптека чуть дальше от угла. Напротив- универ и холодильный ин-т.


 правильно товарисч)
+1

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Загадка от Sanches - скорее всего Поскот где-то в районе Сахарова, поблизости от Нормы.

МОю загадку никто даже не попытался разгадать. А все было так просто: садимся в 20 трамвай и в паре остановок до Хаджибеевского лимана есть такой домик.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Новая загадочка. Где это?

----------


## NeMo

Напротив ЦСС?

----------


## Скрытик

> Напротив ЦСС?


 Очень похоже.

----------


## Alexandr

http://www.forum.od.ua/showpost.php?p=653303&postcount=1039
Молдаванка.
Начались идиотские вопросы. ЗнАковые места есть смысл выставлять, а по принципу "я рядом живу" сами поймёте... Тогда тоже отгадайте, почти центр, почти люди знают и т.п.
http://www.forum.od.ua/attachment.php?attachmentid=10022&d=1161568259
Фигня получается.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это Уже не совсем Молдаванка, и ЦСС там даже не пахнет.

----------


## Delicious

> Под аватаром автора сообщения есть три значка - зелененький (сейчас ) типа фотки и восклицательный знак. Нажимаешь на значек фотки, пишешь пару слов и нажимаешь ОК.
> Зы, что сейчас там? Салон красоты вроде закрылся, я давно рядом не ходил (хоть живу за углом).


 Спасибо!
щас там ничего)просто пустое помещение
раньше был салон красоты Жан Пако!быстро он закрылся......)
*Скрытику* за Преображенскую +1!

----------


## Delicious

недалеко где-то от морского порта?

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> Новая загадочка. Где это?


 Пастера?

----------


## Скрытик

Нет, там такого точно нет  :smileflag: 
Судя по газовым трубам может быть Слободка.

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

Вернее переулок там в самом начале улицы есть, мож он?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не центр города и не Слободка.

----------


## Скрытик

Будем гадать дальше  :smileflag: 
Район между Водопроводной и Железной дорогой? (В район Канатного завода).

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нет. Вот подсказка. Фото из практически того же места.

----------


## Delicious

что за странное здание?.....
похоже на отдел гаи на королева .......но это вроде не он

----------


## Delicious

или может недалеко от 16 фонтана(золотой берег)

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Да уж... На фото-подсказке - здание Укртелекома на Балковской 100. Загадка - дом в пер. Водяная Балка (он может называться и по другому) - идет от Дальницкой до Виноградной параллельно Балковской.

----------


## Richard

А кто знает, что это за здание? Скажу сразу - я сам понятия не имею

----------


## Richard_I

Итальянский бульвар, напротив Музкомедии?

----------


## Boer

Похоже на то. Там штаб ВВС

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Да, это то самое на Итальянском бульваре.

----------


## cTcangel

может это военное училище?

----------


## Sanches

> может это военное училище?


 как ты догадался?

----------


## job2001

> Да, это то самое на Итальянском бульваре.


 Да, и даже дом в левом углу сохранился

----------


## Richard

> Да, это то самое на Итальянском бульваре.


 Пардонте, но штаб командования ВВС округа, судя по надписи "1954" на крыльце главного входа, был построен в середине 50-х? Да и лепнина на фасаде - серпы с молотами, да всякие колосья - не даются усомнится во времени его постройки. Хотя здание в левой части фотографии действительно очень похоже на Юнкерское училище - Итальянский б-р угол Французского  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Пардонте, но штаб командования ВВС округа, судя по надписи "1954" на крыльце главного входа, был построен в середине 50-х? Да и лепнина на фасаде - серпы с молотами, да всякие колосья - не даются усомнится во времени его постройки. Хотя здание в левой части фотографии действительно очень похоже на Юнкерское училище - Итальянский б-р угол Французского


 Восстановлено с сохранением истор. облика?

----------


## Richard

> Восстановлено с сохранением истор. облика?


 Возможно, но меня еще очень смущает огромное боибоубежище с гермодверями и задвижками на окнах в подвалах этого здания. Мода на убежища как раз пришлась на 50-е

----------


## job2001

> Возможно, но меня еще очень смущает огромное боибоубежище с гермодверями и задвижками на окнах в подвалах этого здания. Мода на убежища как раз пришлась на 50-е


 Я имел в виду, что его построили заново после войны, но использовали в проекте какие-то детали от старого здания. Хотя в то время я не помню такого отношения к старым постройкам.

----------


## Richard

Кто знает, что это за 2 дуба и чем они знамениты?

----------


## donich

> Кто знает, что это за 2 дуба и чем они знамениты?


 Судя по виду - это "исполкомовский" скверик в районе 2-й ст. Б.Ф.  Только не пойму, с какого ракурса сфотано: то ли с просп. Гагарина, то ли с Канатной. А вот чем знамениты эти дубы - не знаю.

----------


## Richard

> Судя по виду - это "исполкомовский" скверик в районе 2-й ст. Б.Ф.  Только не пойму, с какого ракурса сфотано: то ли с просп. Гагарина, то ли с Канатной. А вот чем знамениты эти дубы - не знаю.


 Вот тепло, но не оно  :smileflag:  Прямо за этими дубками находится единственный в Одессе (да и на Украине) памятник одному из представителей рода Романовых  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Вот тепло, но не оно  Прямо за этими дубками находится единственный в Одессе (да и на Украине) памятник одному из представителей рода Романовых


 Военное училище, то которое на 4 ст.

----------


## Richard

> Военное училище, то которое на 4 ст.


 Верно! А что за деревья?

----------


## job2001

> Верно! А что за деревья?


 Чем больше в армии дубов, тем крепче наша оборона
Честно, не знаю, хотя и бывал там неоднократно. Может какой-то из обычаев при выпуске? типа бросания мелочи

----------


## Richard

Карочи я так понял, что никто не знает  :smileflag:  Дубы эти были посажены Его Императорским Высочеством Князем Константином Константиновичем Романовым. Впоследствии, после смерти князя, в 1915 году, Одесский кадетский корпус получил его имя. Рядом, в 1999 году, был поставлен бюст князя, благодаря чему начальник училища - г-н Троц - получили благодарственное письмо от дома Романовых

----------


## Richard

Кстати, вот еще вопрос! Все знают про Ваньку Головатого -  паровичек, ходивший по Фонтанской дороге. А какой еще вид транспорта находился на участке от 3-й до 10-й станции БФ? Это не конка и не трамвай. И не автобус.

----------


## GEBO

Омнибус?

----------


## Richard

Неа. Сей маршрут исчез аж в 50-е годы 20-го века

----------


## piryur

Паровой трамвай  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

Неа, не трамвай

----------


## ЗЛОЙ_КОТ

> Неа, не трамвай


 Узкоколейка ?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Катера. 
Еще была к 8-й станции ветка ЖД - к расположенной там береговой батарее.

----------


## Richard

> . 
> Еще была к 8-й станции ветка ЖД - к расположенной там береговой батарее.


 Ну вот, пришел Кайзер и все испортил  Точно, была ж/д ветка, проходила параллельно трамвайной линии. Шла от вокзала, через среднефонтанскую площадь и дальше по фонтану, до нынешнего памятника "Похищение Европы". Там стояла береговая батарея. Во время войны румыны в районе 4-й станции БФ сделали стрелку и сделали отвод прямо к главному корпусу нанешнего ОИСВ - там у них были табачные склады. В 56-м ветку обрезали на Среднефонтанской площади, а потом вообще разобрали

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Только уточню: батарея находилась на месте нынешнего скверика над склоном у 8-й станции. Там сейчас стоит памятный знак в честь нее. ЖД шла, сокрее всего, через улицы Чубаевки, так как имела пересечение с проходившей от Аркадии до 8-й станции трамвайной линией.

----------


## Richard

> Только уточню: батарея находилась на месте нынешнего скверика над склоном у 8-й станции. Там сейчас стоит памятный знак в честь нее. ЖД шла, сокрее всего, через улицы Чубаевки, так как имела пересечение с проходившей от Аркадии до 8-й станции трамвайной линией.


 Вот про район 8-й не знаю, знаю лишь что в районе 4-й ветка была на месте нынешнего тротуара, параллельно ограде ОИСВ.  А что это за линия от Аркадии до 8-й станции? В Акркадии же всегда конечная 5-го маршрута была?

----------


## OMF

Как раз железка была со стороны моря.
Трамвай 26а ходил от 8-й станции до Аркадии по нынешней Каманина или как ее там называют. Линия летняя однопутная с 1 (может быть 2-мя) вагоном. Из-за постоянных распрей с НКПС по поводу переезда работал нерегулярно, а к началу войны и вовсе закрылся.

----------


## piryur

Теперь стало понятно, каким путём доставляли боеприпасы на береговую батарею на 8ст. БФ. А как этот же вопрос решался на 411-й?.. Там вроде жд путей не видно...
А я вот на Чубаевке, на одной из улиц, пересекающих Сельсоветскую(Чубаевскую) видел сооружение, очень похожее на старую трамвайную остановку. Расположено оно по левую сторону, если ехать по Чубаевской от пересечения с ул. Толбухина в сторону 7-й станции БФ. Находится не на самом перекрёстке, а метров 50 по улице(параллельной ул.Толбухина, с правой стороны). В 80-е годы оно точь-в-точь было похоже, сечас его немного перестроили. Неужели и там когда-то ходил трамвай?

----------


## piryur

Интересное здание, а особенно, вывеска на нём...

----------


## Братчик

> Интересное здание, а особенно, вывеска на нём...


 Да прикольное здание на пересечении улиц Ланжероновской и Екатериненской.

----------


## OMF

> Теперь стало понятно, каким путём доставляли боеприпасы на береговую батарею на 8ст. БФ. А как этот же вопрос решался на 411-й?.. Там вроде жд путей не видно...
> А я вот на Чубаевке, на одной из улиц, пересекающих Сельсоветскую(Чубаевскую) видел сооружение, очень похожее на старую трамвайную остановку. Расположено оно по левую сторону, если ехать по Чубаевской от пересечения с ул. Толбухина в сторону 7-й станции БФ. Находится не на самом перекрёстке, а метров 50 по улице(параллельной ул.Толбухина, с правой стороны). В 80-е годы оно точь-в-точь было похоже, сечас его немного перестроили. Неужели и там когда-то ходил трамвай?


 Именно там 26-й (НЕ 26а) трамвай и ходил - по Окружной/Шевченко/Авдеева-Черноморского или как она там сейчас называется. Ходил от Тираспольской или от Греческой пл. (в разные годы) до 8-й станции Фонтана.

----------


## piryur

Спасибо за уточнение!  
А теперь угадайте, где находится это здание? Надпись на нём гласит : "Ночной клуб "Фараон"... Но это скорее фотоприкол,, чем загадка

----------


## job2001

> Спасибо за уточнение!  
> А теперь угадайте, где находится это здание? Надпись на нём гласит : "Ночной клуб "Фараон"... Но это скорее фотоприкол,, чем загадка


 В  конце ...не помню как он сейчас называется, раньше клименко была, в общем продолжение малиновского, почти около ивановского моста?

----------


## CHAR

> В конце ...не помню как он сейчас называется, раньше клименко была, в общем продолжение малиновского, почти около ивановского моста?


 это не подолжение....это и есть  Малиновского (конец улицы)

----------


## job2001

> это не подолжение....это и есть  Малиновского (конец улицы)


 Идем сюда http://misto.odessa.ua/index.php?u=gorod/nazvulic и смотрим улицу Клименко, сейчас она Кордонная. А Малиновского она была уже очень давно.

----------


## CHAR

> Идем сюда http://misto.odessa.ua/index.php?u=gorod/nazvulic и смотрим улицу Клименко, сейчас она Кордонная. А Малиновского она была уже очень давно.


 ты зайди на карту....города...и посмотри.....а то что клименко -это кордонная это мне известно....но причем она тут...

----------


## job2001

> ты зайди на карту....города...и посмотри.....а то что клименко -это кордонная это мне известно....но причем она тут...


 Еще раз - я предположил что это находится около ивановского моста, там где заканчивается кордонная. Малиновского заканчивается около малиновского рынка. Т.е. Вы хотите сказать что это фото сделано там?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

piryur  - а можно ли увидеть фотку здания, напоминающего остановку?

----------


## piryur

Всё никак не могу туда попасть, пробки... Завтра сфоткаю,- выложу  :smileflag:

----------


## CHAR

> Еще раз - я предположил что это находится около ивановского моста, там где заканчивается кордонная. Малиновского заканчивается около малиновского рынка. Т.е. Вы хотите сказать что это фото сделано там?


 нет.......
я знаю где зделано это фото.....рядом с ивановским мостом.....Фараон - бильярд....быкота....галимое заведение......
а малиновского не заканчивается на Малиновском рынке.....хочеш это обжаловать...обращайся в мэрию

----------


## job2001

> нет.......
> я знаю где зделано это фото.....рядом с ивановским мостом.....Фараон - бильярд....быкота....галимое заведение......
> а малиновского не заканчивается на Малиновском рынке.....хочеш это обжаловать...обращайся в мэрию


 Для особенно упертых, и живущих в 80-х годах прошлого века Малиновского не заканчивается на рынке, а для всех остальных - идем например сюда http://www.citymap.odessa.ua/website/odessa/viewer.htm и смотри какая улица идет от рынка к ивановскому мосту.

----------


## piryur

Плохо получилось, строение находится за забором, а с другой стороны не получилось- грузовик стоял. Улица называется Авдеева-Черноморского, на углу этого строения висит старая табличка "Шевченко". Слева на фото видна древняя опора то ли трамвайных проводов, то ли уличного освещения.

----------


## mlch

> Для особенно упертых, и живущих в 80-х годах прошлого века Малиновского не заканчивается на рынке, а для всех остальных - идем например сюда http://www.citymap.odessa.ua/website/odessa/viewer.htm и смотри какая улица идет от рынка к ивановскому мосту.


 Я не очень понимаю - о чем спор :smileflag:  
Эта улица от первой станции Черноморской дороги и до нынешнего Ивановского моста изначально называлась Кордонная, поскольку по ней долгое время проходила граница города. И, если не ошибаюсь, по ней проходила граница зоны Порто-Франко, после ее (зоны) расширения. На улице находились таможенные кордоны. Отсюда и название. 
После смерти маршала Малиновского в 60-х ее переименовали в Малиновского. Всю!
Позже, зачем-то решили увековечить имя Клименко (кто такой - не помню сейчас) и чисто по нашему - оттяпали кусок улицы и переименовали. Причем не от Рекордной, а от Спартаковской. Так что Малиновского действительно не заканчивается на рынке. :smileflag:  
А потом, в 90-х когда стали возвращать старые названия, то вернули имя Кордонная только этому куску. Тоже - чисто по нашему!  
Вот и вся история

----------


## CHAR

> Позже, зачем-то решили увековечить имя Клименко (кто такой - не помню сейчас) и чисто по нашему - оттяпали кусок улицы и переименовали. Причем не от Рекордной, а от Спартаковской. Так что Малиновского действительно не заканчивается на рынке. 
> А потом, в 90-х когда стали возвращать старые названия, то вернули имя Кордонная только этому куску. Тоже - чисто по нашему!  
> Вот и вся история


 И ИСТИНА ВОСТАРЖЕСТВОВАЛА,,,,,,,, ...не спорте со мной это безполезно...

----------


## OMF

> Плохо получилось, строение находится за забором, а с другой стороны не получилось- грузовик стоял. Улица называется Авдеева-Черноморского, на углу этого строения висит старая табличка "Шевченко". Слева на фото видна древняя опора то ли трамвайных проводов, то ли уличного освещения.


 Трудно сказать, что это. Бельгийским павильоном это быть не могло, т.к. бельгийцы  трамвай на Чубаевке только спроектировали, а построили его только в 1926 г., т.е. по-советски - без излишеств. Так что может быть просто старое строение. Тем более, что за забором.
Столбы такие были как трамвайные, так и обычные осветительные. Но вполне возможно, что это именно трамвайный. Надо посмотреть на верхкшку - не осталось ли следов крепления трамвайных поперечин, таких как на 27-м маршруте.

----------


## mlch

Ну и у меня есть маленькая загадочка. 
Где это? И для каких целей было построено?
Прошу прощения за качество и размер снимка, но лучшего под рукой сейчас нет.

----------


## Скрытик

Водопроводная?

----------


## MAG_MAGISTR

Это около санатория "Куяльник" (помоему), а улицу я к сожалению незнаю!
Там шас еще битонные плиты побокам стоят(ли)!

----------


## xxxl

куяльник и есть

----------


## mlch

> Это около санатория "Куяльник" (помоему), а улицу я к сожалению незнаю!
> Там шас еще битонные плиты побокам стоят(ли)!


 Правильно! И плиты стоят. Фотография старенькая. 
А вот для чего это сооружение, и все что ниже его,  изначально построено - кто нибудь помнит?

----------


## MAG_MAGISTR

> А вот для чего это сооружение, и все что ниже его,  построено - кто нибудь помнит?


 Не, лично я не помнь (или незнаю :smileflag:  ), я даже
 не помню как это сооружение выглядит вблизи (так давно там небыл)!

----------


## mlch

> Не, лично я не помнь (или незнаю ), я даже
>  не помню как это сооружение выглядит вблизи (так давно там небыл)!


 Ладно. Если никто меня не опередит - завтра расскажу. :smileflag:

----------


## lamer

Вот вам некоторое из того что ниже построено

----------


## MAG_MAGISTR

Да, припоминаю такое - розруха то там!

----------


## mlch

> Вот вам некоторое из того что ниже построено


 Да, действительно - это развалины  грязелечебницы - первого в Одессе санатория. Точнее - эти здания были построены в 1892 году. Но первая грязелечебница была тут открыта еще в 1833 году доктором Анриевским. И даже Куяльницкий лиман почти сто лет назывался Андриевским лиманом.
Кстати вот тут - http://www.highway.com.ua/photoart.php?id=19245 фоторепортаж о нынешнем состоянии этих великолепных зданий.
Но эти здания - внизу, на берегу лимана. А я спрашивал о промежутке между калиткой с фотографии и низом Жеваховой горы. Там доольно интересное сооружение. А калитка - как бы вход.  :smileflag:

----------


## lamer

"Современные" корпуса?

----------


## xxxl

*mlch*
убил.....

----------


## Скрытик

> *mlch*
> убил.....


 Не переживай - их скоро не будет. По слухам здания в жутком состояни - металл внутри ЖБ плит практически сгнил. Сильнейшая соленая среда и почвы.

----------


## Velena

Где-то читала, что перед мэрией (старой биржей) стояли белокаменные львы, интересно, не сохранились  ли такие старые открытки?

----------


## Паноптикум

я так понимаю это Бунина? 


но на фото она кондратенко. Кто это вообще был такой?

----------


## Паноптикум

> Где-то читала, что перед мэрией (старой биржей) стояли белокаменные львы, интересно, не сохранились  ли такие старые открытки?


 посередине перед входом это случайно не они?

----------


## gella

Ул. Полицейская, потом переименованная в честь одесского генерал-лейтенанта Кондратенко, павшего в боях за Порт-Артур в 1904 году (с 1905 по 1920), потом легендарной Розы Люксембург, а теперь имени полицмейстера Бунина, который, прибыв в Одессу из Бердичева, прежде всего уволил с работы всех евреев-городовых (или поэта Ивана Бунина?). 

"Однажды в конце сентября в порт пришел большой белый  пароход  с  телом генерала Кондратенко, убитого в Порт-Артуре. Почти год странствовал громадный, шестидесятипудовый ящик со  свинцовым
гробом по чужим землям и морям, пока наконец не добрался до родины.
     Здесь, в порту, его поставили на лафет  и  повезли  по  широким  аллеям одесских улиц на вокзал. "
В. Катаев. "Белеет парус одинокий"

----------


## Velena

> посередине перед входом это случайно не они?


 Они, спасибо.Никак не могла рассмотреть . Интересно, а куда они делись? Может быть, стоят в другом месте?

----------


## Паноптикум

послушай, а это не те львы, котоыре сейчас в Сквере 9 января стоят? с шариками...

----------


## Velena

> послушай, а это не те львы, котоыре сейчас в Сквере 9 января стоят? с шариками


 ...
Может быть, есть еще львы в сквере перед вокзалом.

----------


## gella

Сквер 9 января и есть перед вокзалом

----------


## Velena

> Сквер 9 января и есть перед вокзалом


 Это если у вокзала два переда :smileflag: 
Перед вокзалом- привокзальная площадь, на ней сквер, в который можно попасть из подземного перехода...
А сквер 9 января на Старосенной площади.

----------


## Паноптикум

он один . перед вокзалои  Привокзалькая,  а с боковаого входа  Старосенная и  Сквер это ж вроде одно и то же ? :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Да, в советское время  был сквер 9 января, сейчас- Старосенная

----------


## Скрытик

> посередине перед входом это случайно не они?


 Не знаю что здесь можно разобрать но я просмотрел 15 открыток в том альбоме котрый описывал - нет там никаких львов. Ни на открытках ни в описании. Думаю что это бы уж заметили.

----------


## Velena

> В 1834 году великолепным символом такой торговли стало построенное на почетном месте - в торце бульвара здание биржи с классической колоннадой коринфского ордера и застывшими перед ней беломраморными львом и львицей, коих мы уже не застали


 Это я нашла нашла не помню уже на каком сайте..
Стала приглядываться к стврам открыткам(их немало в инете).
Может это самообман- на лестнице стоят две тумбы, на которых кто-то сидит...

----------


## Velena

> Ул. Полицейская, потом переименованная в честь одесского генерал-лейтенанта Кондратенко, павшего в боях за Порт-Артур в 1904 году (с 1905 по 1920), потом легендарной Розы Люксембург, а теперь имени полицмейстера Бунина, который, прибыв в Одессу из Бердичева, прежде всего уволил с работы всех евреев-городовых (или поэта Ивана Бунина?).


 Убили. Бедный Бунин, величайший писатель, ладно,это  с сайта....




> Самое удивительное, что и у современных одесситов упоминание о Полицейской, получившей на рубеже 20 и 21 веков имя классика русской литературы Ивана Бунина, вызывает в воображении образ монументального здания бывшей биржи

----------


## Omega

Может это один из тех львов?

----------


## Velena

> Может это один из тех львов?


 Разве этот лев(львы) не перед Воронцовским стоит? Перед Воронцовским были свои львы, правда стояли немного в другом месте, видимо  Боффо  любил львов :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

а там етсь львы ? .. не помню

----------


## mlch

> "Современные" корпуса?


 Уж не знаю, давать плюсик за этот ответ или нет 
Дело в том, что я имел в виду не новые корпуса. В них как раз ничего интересного нет. Они были построены во второй половине семидясятых, украдено при строительстве, видимо было немало и как правильно заметил Скрытик они начали гнить от персоленных грунтов раньше, чем их ввели в эксплуатацию. И сейчас, спустя тридцать лет после постройке - это просто очередной памятник безхозяйственности тех времен. Но тут мы говорим не об этом  :smileflag: 
А на приведенной lammerом фотографии справа четко видно именно то, о чем я спрашивал :smileflag:   Дорога, серпантином спускающаяся с Жеваховой горы к грязелечебнице. Это был главный въезд на курорт в первой половине девятнадцатого века. Уж не знаю почему, но дорогу проложили не по нынешней Лиманской улице, а через Жевахову гору. И вот для спуска был срезан участок довольно крутого в этом месте склона, проложен серпантин и сооружены две подпорные стенки справа и слева от этого серпантина, пешеходная лестница и калитка, которую я показывал в своей загадке.
Одна из этих стенок (южная) и видна на фотографии. А сам снимок явно сделан с верха северной стенки.
И качество инженерных расчетов, нашего ракушняка и строительства этих с виду непритязательных сооружений оказалось таково, что стоят они уже лет сто пятьдесят. И не слишком разрушаются, не смотря на то, что как минимум с пятидесятых годов двадцатого века (а может и раньше) их активно используют все одесские альпинисты и туристы, как тренировочный полигон.   :smileflag:  
Вот такая история. А плюсик все-таки даю. Объект на фотографии есть - деваться не куда :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> а теперь имени полицмейстера Бунина, который, прибыв в Одессу из Бердичева, прежде всего уволил с работы всех евреев-городовых (или поэта Ивана Бунина?). 
> "


 Если не секрет - где найден этот анекдот - по поводу полицмейстера? 
Хотелось бы подробнее познакомится. Какая еще бредятитна там может оказаться?

----------


## gella

В Яндексе! :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> В Яндексе!


 Да, действительно, нашел информацию об одесском полицмейстере Бунине. 
Но улицу, все-таки в память о писателе назвали.  :smileflag:  Хотя получилось, в конечном счете, достаточно прикольно.  
Приношу свои извинения за "бредятину"  :smileflag: 
Но как по мне - так лучше бы ее Кондратенко оставили. Коблевская ведь никого не смущает? А что Кобле, что Кондратенко  - русские генералы, имеющие отношение к Одессе

----------


## mlch

> Разве этот лев(львы) не перед Воронцовским стоит? Перед Воронцовским были свои львы, правда стояли немного в другом месте, видимо  Боффо  любил львов


 В Одессе вообще много изображений львов. Как раз сегодня нашел у себя старую заметочку из Вечерки 1976 года (Искал кое-что другое, да вот и попалась на глаза)
Так вот автор той заметки - Александр Марченко - попытался пересчитать всех одесских львов на тот период. 
Вот что у него в 1976 году получилось:
"Скульптур - 22. Львов над окнами, балконами, у окон - 1199; на калиткахax, воротах, дверях и заборах - 52; над подъездами, дверями, воротами - 88;  коронованных львов - 170 крылатых львов - 168;  львов в живописи зданий - 37. Всего в нашем городе 2230 изображений льва."

----------


## Velena

> В Одессе вообще много изображений львов.


 Спасибо, меня очень интересует эта тема.Я знаю, что скульптурных изображений львов около 20. Но не могу их найти. 2- Воронцовский дворец, 2- Старосенная, 2- Привокзальная, 2- киностудия, 1- Чкаловский санаторий, 2- на Гаванной возле китайского ресторана, но это новые львы, один гриффон возле тещиного моста, 2- городской сад.Получается 14, в 1976 китайских львов на Гаванной точно не было, так что 12. Может кто-нибудь подскажет, где еще есть львы?

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо, меня очень интересует эта тема.Я знаю, что скульптурных изображений львов около 20. Но не могу их найти. 2- Воронцовский дворец, 2- Старосенная, 2- Привокзальная, 2- киностудия, 1- Чкаловский санаторий, 2- на Гаванной возле китайского ресторана, но это новые львы, один гриффон возле тещиного моста, 2- городской сад.Получается 14, в 1976 китайских львов на Гаванной точно не было, так что 12. Может кто-нибудь подскажет, где еще есть львы?


 Из той же заметки:
Горсад - 2, Привокзальная - 2, Старосенная - 2, Отрадная 7, у дверей дома - 2, Тельмана 7, во дворе - 2, Привозная 57, на крыше - 1, Подбельского 38, на крыше - 2, фронтон исторического факультета Университета - 2 
Это - 15 которых автор конкретно адресует.
Вместе с киностудией, Воронцовским дворцом, санаторием Чкалова, грифоном у Тещиного моста - получается - 20.
Я еще знаю льва на территории Лермонтовского санатория. Слева от главной аллеи, напротив входа в процедурный корпус. Или там даже два? Не помню, но как минимум один - точно есть!

----------


## Velena

Спасибо огромное! Пойду искать. Правда, в районе Отрадной хожу часто, наверное, львы во дворе. В Лермонтовском была неоднократно, правда львами тогда не увлекалась :smileflag: .

----------


## GEBO

> Спасибо, меня очень интересует эта тема.Я знаю, что скульптурных изображений львов около 20. Но не могу их найти. 2- Воронцовский дворец, 2- Старосенная, 2- Привокзальная, 2- киностудия, 1- Чкаловский санаторий, 2- на Гаванной возле китайского ресторана, но это новые львы, один гриффон возле тещиного моста, 2- городской сад.Получается 14, в 1976 китайских львов на Гаванной точно не было, так что 12. Может кто-нибудь подскажет, где еще есть львы?


 Небось бабушкин клад ищешь подо львом.....

----------


## Скрытик

> Это я нашла нашла не помню уже на каком сайте..
> Стала приглядываться к стврам открыткам(их немало в инете).
> Может это самообман- на лестнице стоят две тумбы, на которых кто-то сидит...


 Яндекс легко нашел две ссылки на один и тот же текст:
http://www.paco.net/odessa/media/odessa/0197/16.htm

Есть еще линки на упоминание этой "парочки":
http://serg-klymenko.narod.ru/Other_World/Ukraine.Odesa.htm

http://www.paco.net/odessa/media/porto-fr/print.php?art_num=art033&year=2005&nnumb=47

Но в то же время на рисунках Карло Бассоли нет даже намека на львов, что очень странно - художники любят такие скульптуры.
http://odessa.club.com.ua/album/picture.phtml?pic=images/imageb005.jpg&&height=288&&width=500&&all=imageb00  5.jpg|imageb005p.jpg|"Биржа"|Набор%20открыток%20"1  5%20видов%20Одессы",%20автор-составитель%20Л.А.Щербина|1834%20-%201837%20гг.|Арх.%20Ф.%20Боффо

----------


## Velena

> Небось бабушкин клад ищешь подо львом.....


 ЭХ, нет у меня такой бабушки, рабоче-крстьянского происхождения мы :smileflag:

----------


## GEBO

> ЭХ, нет у меня такой бабушки, рабоче-крстьянского происхождения мы


 -- Ах, королева, вопросы крови -самые сложные вопросы в мире! (С)

----------


## Velena

> Ах, королева, вопросы крови -самые сложные вопросы в мире! (С)


 Вы вселяете в меня надежду :smileflag:  пойду искать львов дальше :smileflag:

----------


## GEBO

> Вы вселяете в меня надежду пойду искать львов дальше


 Лучше сразу начать с зоопарка, пока его никуда не перенесли

----------


## GEBO

[Я еще знаю льва на территории Лермонтовского санатория. Слева от главной аллеи, напротив входа в процедурный корпус. Или там даже два? Не помню, но как минимум один - точно есть![/QUOTE]
Два!это абсолютно точно :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Лучше сразу начать с зоопарка, пока его никуда не перенесли


 Я не настолько смелая, итальянцев в роду нет :smileflag: 
Да, спасибо за Лермонтовский, столько раз там была- и не видела :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Вот еще загадка из серии "Иногда полезно посмотреть в небо"  :smileflag:  
Где живут эти купидончики?

----------


## Паноптикум

кто эти несовершенолетние отроки?

----------


## piryur

Да уж, загадка так загадка, по одной трубе и можно догадаться 
Помещаю более удачные, чем ранее (на мой взгляд) фото неизвестного сооружения и мачты на ул.Авдеева-Черноморского. Боюсь, что в случае ещё одного моего там появления мне набьют лицо  :smileflag:  Ещё совсем недавно(в 80-90е гг) это сооружение состояло из крыши и трёх стен. Находилось оно за пределами участка, т.е. на улице. Сейчас оно имеет четыре стены, одна из которых украшена окнами  и расположена за забором. Т.е. всё меньше напоминает остановку трамвая...

----------


## mlch

> Да уж, загадка так загадка, по одной трубе и можно догадаться


 Ну, если труба помогает - я очень рад! :smileflag:  
Вот только - ответа не вижу  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Бум гадать.
Осипова?

----------


## mlch

> Бум гадать.
> Осипова?


 Нет. Не Осипова. 
Если до утра не определимся - завтра выкладываю более общий вид  :smileflag:  Их у меня есть!

----------


## Velena

Я сегодня обнаружила славных купидончиков на Белинского (ходила фотографировать лермонтовских львов), но те, кажется, покрупнее...
Иногда достаточно поднять голову :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> Да уж, загадка так загадка, по одной трубе и можно догадаться 
> Помещаю более удачные, чем ранее (на мой взгляд) фото неизвестного сооружения и мачты на ул.Авдеева-Черноморского. Боюсь, что в случае ещё одного моего там появления мне набьют лицо  Ещё совсем недавно(в 80-90е гг) это сооружение состояло из крыши и трёх стен. Находилось оно за пределами участка, т.е. на улице. Сейчас оно имеет четыре стены, одна из которых украшена окнами  и расположена за забором. Т.е. всё меньше напоминает остановку трамвая...


 Ну это больше смахивает на бельнийский павильон. Вполне возможно, что стройку там начали еще бельгийцы, не закончили в связи с войнами и революциями, а завершили уже большевики в 1926 г.
Да и столб, похоже, что подвешивал когда-то трамвайный провод - линия там была, похоже, однопутной.

----------


## Скрытик

Попытка №2 - Горького?

----------


## mlch

> Попытка №2 - Горткого?


 Осипова - недолет. Горького - перелет! :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Осипова - недолет. Горького - перелет!


 Преображенская?

----------


## mlch

> Преображенская?


 нет
100% Все мимо этого места проходили сотни раз!

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Дерибасовская. Гостиница "Спартак".

----------


## Скрытик

> Дерибасовская. Гостиница "Спартак".


 С новыми металлопластиковыми окнами?

----------


## mlch

> Дерибасовская. Гостиница "Спартак".


 Увы, нет.

----------


## Скрытик

Мне что-то напоминает коллонада, я по ней пытаюсь вспомнить. Екатериненская угол Греческой?

----------


## mlch

> Мне что-то напоминает коллонада, я по ней пытаюсь вспомнить. Екатериненская угол Греческой?


 Нет!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Конная угол Щепкина?

Кстати, еще 2 льва есть в сквере Мечникова.

----------


## Скрытик

> Конная угол Щепкина?
> 
> Кстати, еще 2 льва есть в сквере Мечникова.


 100% нет - только что брал машину со стоянки и смотрел, там интересное сооружение но не это.
Блин, сегодня пол-ночи во сне разгадывал этих херувимчиков

----------


## mlch

> Конная угол Щепкина?


 Нет. Это не там. 
Как и обещал - выкладываю еще одну фотографию того же фасада.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Екатерининская угол Успенской

----------


## piryur

Труба, но не та,- показалось, что это большая труба, а это труба АГВ...
Точно, очень похоже на Успенскую, там на первом этаже когда-то магазин ортопедических изделий был...

----------


## Velena

> Кстати, еще 2 льва есть в сквере Мечникова.


 Спасибо.

----------


## ПолитехникЪ

> Нет. Это не там. 
> Как и обещал - выкладываю еще одну фотографию того же фасада.


 может это между Малой и Большой Арнаутскими? ( следующий переулочек от Белинского)

----------


## Паноптикум

Это вроде ул Новая?

----------


## mlch

Прошу извинить за задержку ответа - сутки был без интернета. 
К сожалению - не угадал никто 
Это - дом на Гаванной, выходящий боковым фасадом в Горсад. Именно этот фасад и сфотографирован.
Я же говорил, что все сотни раз мимо него проходили :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

очень красивый дом. увы убитый

----------


## Velena

А эти амурчики где обитают?

----------


## Richard_I

Гоголя?

----------


## Velena

> Гоголя?


 Холодно :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Это не бывшее здание Индийского консульства, часом?

----------


## Velena

> Это не бывшее здание Индийского консульства, часом?


 Которое теперь румынское? :smileflag:  Увы.

----------


## Скрытик

Пастера?

----------


## Velena

> Пастера?


 Нет.

----------


## Omega

Успенская угол Лидерсовского бульвара?

----------


## Velena

> Успенская угол Лидерсовского бульвара?


 К сожалению, нет.

----------


## Скрытик

Торговая / Щепкина? (Вы бы хоть тепло - холодно говорили  :smileflag: )

----------


## jay_dee

Софиевская чтоли

----------


## donich

Одесский Национальный Университет (главный корпус)?

----------


## Velena

Торговая / Щепкина? (Вы бы хоть тепло - холодно говорили )

У нас такой маленький центр,что понятия горячо- холодно получаются очень близкими :smileflag: .ПРохладно. :smileflag: 



> Софиевская чтоли


 Еще прохладнее :smileflag: 



> Одесский Национальный Университет (главный корпус)?


 Холодает :smileflag:

----------


## jay_dee

подсказку давай = )

----------


## Скрытик

На Баранова много красивых домов, но я давно там не бродил.

----------


## Velena

Рядом с этим зданием находится  среднее учебное заведение, в котором учился известный в городе человек.

----------


## Скрытик

Последний раз гадаю - возле школы Столярского? (по трамвайной линии).

----------


## Velena

> На Баранова много красивых домов, но я давно там не бродил.


 Холодно




> Последний раз гадаю - возле школы Столярского?


 Увы, холодно.




> Рядом с этим зданием находится среднее учебное заведение, в котором учился известный в городе человек.


 Этот известный человек был моряком.

----------


## Velena

Почему все молчат? ...Этого моряка звали Маринеско...

----------


## Паноптикум

честно? :smileflag: ) я так и поудмала...  ну а здание то откуда ?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Канатная между Греческой и переулком Нахимова

----------


## Velena

> Канатная между Греческой и переулком Нахимова


 Да, Канатная,10- особняк начала прошлого века, архитектор Линецкий. 
Граф, где вы были раньше? :smileflag:

----------


## Nymph

> Да, Канатная,10- особняк начала прошлого века, архитектор Линецкий. 
> Граф, где вы были раньше?


 Бегал по Одессе и искал схожести и различия с загадкой  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Еще одна фотография. 
Утверждаю, что мимо этого здания ВСЕ одесситы проходили неоднократно а очень многие тут присутствующие бывали внутри. :smileflag:

----------


## GEBO

> Еще одна фотография. 
> Утверждаю, что мимо этого здания ВСЕ одесситы проходили неоднократно а очень многие тут присутствующие бывали внутри.


 Дом ученых?

----------


## mlch

> Дом ученых?


 Нет

----------


## Richard

> Еще одна фотография. 
> Утверждаю, что мимо этого здания ВСЕ одесситы проходили неоднократно а очень многие тут присутствующие бывали внутри.


 Дума?

----------


## ALKA

> Еще одна фотография. 
> Утверждаю, что мимо этого здания ВСЕ одесситы проходили неоднократно а очень многие тут присутствующие бывали внутри.


 Подозреваю что здание сфотографировано со двора ,не фасад.

----------


## mlch

> Дума?


 Нет. Не дума.

----------


## mlch

> Подозреваю что здание сфотографировано со двора ,не фасад.


 Правильно подозреваешь 
Но двор очень доступный и его довольно легко увидеть. Если захотеть :smileflag:

----------


## ALKA

развиваю подозрения.Дом не жилой.Здание обшарпанное.Учебное заведение или больница.Скорее первое.Типа корпус университета.

----------


## mlch

> развиваю подозрения.Дом не жилой.Здание обшарпанное.Учебное заведение или больница.Скорее первое.Типа корпус университета.


 Нет. Не университет.

----------


## jay_dee

франзуский бульвар ?*

----------


## GEBO

Воронцовский дворец?

----------


## mlch

> франзуский бульвар ?*


 Не знаю такой улицы в этом городе  :smileflag:

----------


## jay_dee

очепятка .французский

----------


## mlch

> очепятка .французский


 А все равно это не там  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

Художественный музей на Софиевской?

----------


## jay_dee

может приморский б-р ????

----------


## mlch

> Художественный музей на Софиевской?


 Нет

----------


## mlch

> может приморский б-р ????


 Вообще-то мы дом определяем, а не улицу :smileflag:  
Но это не Приморский бульвар.

----------


## Скрытик

Школа на площади Потемкинцев?

----------


## jay_dee

> Вообще-то мы дом определяем, а не улицу 
> Но это не Приморский бульвар.


 я понял . я поэтапно , сначала улицу, потом дом =))))

----------


## mlch

> я понял . я поэтапно , сначала улицу, потом дом =))))


 Тогда, может с района начнешь? :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Школа на площади Потемкинцев?


 Нет

----------


## ALKA

Если многие одесситы были или могут легко попасть-.Общественное здание. 
Почтампт....или скорее горьковская библиотека.

----------


## GEBO

> Почтампт....или скорее горьковская библиотека.


 Совсем не похоже

----------


## donich

> Воронцовский дворец?


 Я тоже так думаю. Дворец пионеров возле колоннады.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я тоже так думаю. Дворец пионеров возле колоннады.


 Это первое что я подумал но ИМХО там такого балкончика нет. Хотя и обшарпаность (до реставрации) и окошки цокольные - очень похоже.

----------


## mlch

Не  почтампт, не библиотека имени Горького и не Воронцовский дворец!

----------


## GEBO

Морской музей?

----------


## mlch

> Морской музей?


 И где вы нашли в морском музее двор?  
Нет. :smileflag:

----------


## GEBO

ах, да, про двор я забыла....во дворе трава, на траве дрова....
Ты хоть скажи это в Центре?

----------


## mlch

> ах, да, про двор я забыла....во дворе трава, на траве дрова....
> Ты хоть скажи это в Центре?


 "Центрее" не бывает! :smileflag:

----------


## jay_dee

думал может еврейская больница, но что-то мне подсказывает что нет

----------


## jay_dee

может это дворик за оперным ? ...

----------


## Richard_I

Или Литературный музей или Археологический? Помню, что по фасаду отремонтирован, но это же "внутренняя" часть, а у нас часто как всегда хватает сил только на внешнюю картинку...

----------


## Скрытик

> Или Литературный музей или Археологический? Помню, что по фасаду отремонтирован, но это же "внутренняя" часть, а у нас часто как всегда хватает сил только на внешнюю картинку...


 Или Художественный, на Софиевской.

----------


## Richard_I

> Или Художественный, на Софиевской.


 Про Художественный уже сказал, что не он

----------


## mlch

> Дума?


 


> Или Литературный музей или Археологический? Помню, что по фасаду отремонтирован, но это же "внутренняя" часть, а у нас часто как всегда хватает сил только на внешнюю картинку...


 Ура! 
Ричарду - плюс, а у меня гора с плеч долой!
Люди! Мне стыдно! 
Ричард еще утром сказал, что это Дума. А я помня, что это дворик между Думой и Археологическим зациклился на том, что это задний фасад Археологического.
А полчаса назад стал искать другую фотографию, для подсказки, и обнаружил, что это таки Дума. 
Мои извинения

----------


## Richard_I

Ну тогда +2 (по +1 каждому). Потому, что "Richard" и "Richard I" - это "две большие разницы

----------


## mlch

> Ну тогда +2 (по +1 каждому). Потому, что "Richard" и "Richard I" - это "две большие разницы


 Уже!
Ну и развелось же Ричардов!  :smileflag:

----------


## jay_dee

о тогда, сейчас я выложу фоту одну ..сек

----------


## Richard

Неправда! Я единственный и  неповторимыЙ!

----------


## jay_dee

думаю что вы быстро догадаетесь что это ...

----------


## mlch

> думаю что вы быстро догадаетесь что это ...


 Правый фасад Археологического музея. Со стороны Ланжероновской

----------


## Richard_I

Дом напротив Литературного музея?

----------


## jay_dee

> Правый фасад Археологического музея. Со стороны Ланжероновской


 +1 =)

----------


## jay_dee

ниче, я вам с сл. раз что-то посложнее приготовлю...

----------


## mlch

Ну а это где? 
Предупреждаю сразу - не Дума и не Археологический музей :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Извините. Немного не в тему. Я вроде поднимал репутацию обоим Ричардам, а результата - не наблюдаю. Может я что-то делаю не так? Как проверить? Не хочется выглядеть некрасиво.

----------


## gella

а ето до 50 сообщений не получится

----------


## ПолитехникЪ

> Ну а это где? 
> Предупреждаю сразу - не Дума и не Археологический музей


  ну ты выдал  :smileflag:   Мне кажется это довольно таки сложная загадка. Таких лиц на домах - море, а вглядываться в каждое , чтобы потом сходу вспомнить - ИМХО не реально  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> ну ты выдал   Мне кажется это довольно таки сложная загадка. Таких лиц на домах - море, а вглядываться в каждое , чтобы потом сходу вспомнить - ИМХО не реально


 А с ходу и не надо. С ходу можно определить - где Дюк стоит, например. :smileflag:  
А таких лиц в городе не так уж и много. Это - очень даже заметное и в глаза бросающееся.  Я, по крайней мере знаю только два дома с подобными крупными лицами. 
Я же не про львинную морду у ворот спрашиваю :smileflag:  
Если до утра никто не ответит - завтра утром выложу другую фотографию с тем же фасадом, но более общего плана.
А дом - действительно очень заметный.

----------


## mlch

> а ето до 50 сообщений не получится


 Ну значит - за мной должок...
Осталось - три сообщения :smileflag:

----------


## Panty

> Ну а это где? 
> Предупреждаю сразу - не Дума и не Археологический музей


 Преображенская/Дерибасовская?

----------


## Келла

Хм... не на Маразлиевской случайно?

----------


## Omega

Напротив бывшего кинотеатра Фрунзе (Екатерининская, между Греческой и Бунина)?

----------


## mlch

> Хм... не на Маразлиевской случайно?


 Там. А по конкретнее можно?

----------


## Omega

"Дом Куприна" угол Нахимова?

----------


## mlch

> "Дом Куприна" угол Нахимова?


 Ну вот! 
А ПолитехникЪ волновался! 
Очень красивый и заметный дом.
Не могу удержаться - выкладываю весь угол.
Если бы еще первый этаж не испаганили - просто замечателно бы было.

----------


## Velena

> Очень красивый и заметный дом.


 Да, дом необыкновенный. Меня заинтересовали человеческие маски- они разные

Архитекторы- Линецкий, Гальперсон. У Линецкого много интересных зданий.
Наверное, живя в этом доме Куприн написал Гранатовый браслет?

----------


## yaga

?))

----------


## NeMo

> ?))


 Это известная композиция. Фотограф стоит спиной к Оперному
и фотографирует улицу Ришельевскую (Ленина). Справа от нас
уже нет того небольшого здания, что на углу Дерибасовской и
Ленина. Вместо него, большой гигант эпохи неоамериканизма.
"Торты".

----------


## piryur

Узнаю, но не сразу. Здание со шпилем вдали слева узнаётся, как здание на углу Дерибасовской и Ришельевской (бывший магазин "Колбасы"). Вместо здания напротив- Обл. Упр. Нац. Банка. Зданий слева и справа (ул. Ришельевская, №1 и №2) сейчас нет. Здание по Дерибасовской, 10 видно, а №12- сейчас новое (как написал/а Nemo- эпохи неоамериканизма). Только никак не могу идентифицировать нынешнее здание ЗАГСа

----------


## Скрытик

> ?))


 баян, я загадывал страниц 30 назад  :smileflag:

----------


## yaga

> я загадывал страниц 30 назад


 Извини, что не пролистала все страницы и не открыла все ссылки  :smileflag:

----------


## Мария

> Да, дом необыкновенный. Меня заинтересовали человеческие маски- они разные
> 
> Архитекторы- Линецкий, Гальперсон. У Линецкого много интересных зданий.
> Наверное, живя в этом доме Куприн написал Гранатовый браслет?


 Говорят, что именно здесь и написал...
Куприн в этом доме провёл медовый месяц со своей супругой.Свадьба и отдых были оплачены деньгами, которые он взял в долг.Супругу это обеспокоило и в качестве стимула к написанию новых произведений она перестала пускать мужа в спальню.Куприн обманывал её, показывая рукописи ранее изданых пр-й. Потом обман был раскрыт,он начал писать "Гранатовый браслет". Приносил супруге рукопись частями и стоял под дверью, пока она её читала,чтобы убедиться что это новый текст

----------


## Velena

> Говорят, что именно здесь и написал...
> Куприн в этом доме провёл медовый месяц со своей супругой.Свадьба и отдых были оплачены деньгами, которые он взял в долг.Супругу это обеспокоило и в качестве стимула к написанию новых произведений она перестала пускать мужа в спальню.Куприн обманывал её, показывая рукописи ранее изданых пр-й. Потом обман был раскрыт,он начал писать "Гранатовый браслет". Приносил супруге рукопись частями и стоял под дверью, пока она её читала,чтобы убедиться что это новый текст


 Если Вас не затруднит, укажите , погжалуйста, источник информации.

----------


## Мария

Не затруднит 
2 декабря 2006 г.,корпоративная экскурсия по Одессе. Источник - экскурсовод Анна Александровна (фамилию не знаю).Очень знающая и интересная женщина.Получили массу новой информации о том, мимо чего проходим каждый день

----------


## Velena

Заглохла такая интересная тема. Что   на старой открытке?

----------


## Скрытик

Ну Ж.Д. вокзал трудно не узнать  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Ну Ж.Д. вокзал трудно не узнать


 А архитектор кто? :smileflag:

----------


## GEBO

> А архитектор кто?


 Старый вокзал был «низкорослый» . Он был построен в 1884 году по проекту В.А. Шретера. Cтроил его Бернардацци, который c 1856 - 1858 гг. исполнял обязанности городского архитектора и работал архитектором при Новороссийском университете. Создан он был в неоклассическом стиле, по «тупиковой» схеме расположения объема в конце перронов. От Пушкинской были входы для пассажиров I и II классов, а III-й класс имел вход со стороны Сенной площади. Теперь этих классов не стало, но для I и II-го есть СВ и купейные вагоны, а для III-го существуют общие. На площадь выходили три арки главного фасада в обрамлении колонн дорического ордера. Остался навсегда неосуществленным остекленный (хрустальный) дебаркадер над перронами и отдельный павильон для царской семьи. Нынешнее здание 1952 года повторяет в целом старый вокзал, разрушенный войной.Новый, ныне действующий железнодорожный вокзал сооружен в 1952 году по проекту Л.М. Чуприна взамен разрушенного в последние дни фашистской оккупации Одессы в 1944 году.
http://www.live.od.ua/history/14/

----------


## Velena

Гебо, кажется , по проекту Чуприной.

----------


## Скрытик

Вот такая еще есть фотка:

----------


## GEBO

> Гебо, кажется , по проекту Чуприной.


 Нет, он всё-таки мужчина :smileflag:  
Леонид Чуприна
http://www.paco.net/odessa/media/word/312/23.htm

----------


## Velena

> Вот такая еще есть фотка:


 Да, другой ракурс. Красивое здание, жалко, что не сохранилось

----------


## Паноптикум

Да, старый красивее  нынешнего

----------


## jay_dee

давайте исчо загадки =)

----------


## Velena

> Нет, он всё-таки мужчина 
> Леонид Чуприна


 Всегда считала,  что женщина :smileflag: , признаю свою ошибку :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Где живут одесские сфинксы?

----------


## gella

> Где живут одесские сфинксы?


  За решеткой  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> За решеткой


 Это их от больших любителей искусства охраняют :smileflag:

----------


## jay_dee

скорее от голубей . первая мысль была - филармония ... не, не филармония....=(

----------


## Скрытик

> Где живут одесские сфинксы?


 Греческая рядом с Русским Театром?

----------


## Velena

> филармония ...


 нет



> Греческая рядом с Русским Театром?


 тоже нет

----------


## Скрытик

Будем гадать дальше. Пастера корпус Физинститута?

----------


## Velena

> Будем гадать дальше. Пастера корпус Физинститута?


 холодно
 :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Последняя попытка - Пушкинская 11?

----------


## Velena

> Последняя попытка - Пушкинская 11?


 прохладно, но почему последняя?

----------


## Richard_I

Гоголя?

----------


## Скрытик

> прохладно, но почему последняя?


 Не люблю гадать пальцем в небо  :smileflag: 
Это то что мне казалось похожим, дальше будет просто гадание.
Ну еще может быть Приморский бульвар. Рядом с Лондонской справа.

----------


## Velena

> Гоголя?


 холодно

----------


## Velena

> Не люблю гадать пальцем в небо 
> Это то что мне казалось похожим, дальше будет просто гадание.
> Ну еще может быть Приморский бульвар. Рядом с Лондонской справа.


 К сожалению, нет. Но ведь уже стало теплеть! :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Площадь Потемкинцев?

----------


## Velena

> Площадь Потемкинцев


 ?
холодает

----------


## jay_dee

а не оперный ли это ?

----------


## Velena

> а не оперный ли это ?


 холодно

----------


## Скрытик

Все таки Приморский? Или ниже его?

----------


## Richard_I

> Ну еще может быть Приморский бульвар. Рядом с Лондонской справа.


 А может "сама Лондонская"?

----------


## Скрытик

> А может "сама Лондонская"?


 Или дворец Моряков. Там вроде в сторону к Воронцовскому по этой же стороне похожее здание стоит, но я не уверен.

----------


## jay_dee

а может Воронцовский дворец ?

----------


## mlch

Мне кажется - Приморский бульвар 5. Там втором этаже - массивный каменный балкон. И вот эта ниша - под этим балконом и над главным входом.
Но полной уверенности нет

----------


## Velena

> Все таки Приморский? Или ниже его?


 


> а может Воронцовский дворец ?


 Холодно

----------


## Velena

Здание полностью

----------


## jay_dee

что-то до боли знакомое ..где-то на Успенской чтоли ....

----------


## mlch

Нет. Это точно не Приморский. Скорее - Театральный переулок

----------


## Velena

> Скорее - Театральный переулок


 нет



> где-то на Успенской чтоли


 тепло

----------


## jay_dee

успенская 14а

----------


## Скрытик

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Velena

> Маразлиевская?


 Да! 14-А :smileflag: . Очко за взятие.
Мой любимый архитектор- Моисей Линецкий...Дом в запущенном состоянии, но стоит того, чтобы его знали...
Античные маски, головы львов, змеи на карнизе, ну с сфинксы со своим повелителем :smileflag:

----------


## jay_dee

а мине за наводку ....хнык

----------


## Скрытик

> а мине за наводку ....хнык


 Держи  :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

В который раз проходила дом, в  котором большой Кардинал и восхищалась им.  Кто-нибудь знает о нём что то? он такой колоссальный... так сказать

----------


## jay_dee

а мне оч нравится 2 здания в центре , правда оба в аварийном состоянии ..первый на Дерибасовской ( который сейчас забором обнесли ) и на Садовой, здание в котором находится аптека Гаевского ...

----------


## mlch

Есть одна загадка.
Сразу оговорюсь - я тоже не знаю 100 процентного правильного ответа. Но у меня есть версия, которую я хотел бы подтвердить или опровергнуть.
На приложенной открытке надпись "Пушкинское убежище"
Вопросы - Где это? Что это? И почему Пушкинское?

----------


## jay_dee

не Медин ли это ?

----------


## mlch

> не Медин ли это ?


 Думаю, что нет. Есть, конечно сходство с одним из корпусов Медина. (См. фото), но у этого корпуса - портик над входом, которого на открытке нет. И колонны несколько другие.

----------


## Скрытик

До боли знакомые глухие окна по бокам здания. Пока не могу сообразить.

----------


## piryur

Похоже на одно из последних зданий на Приморском бульваре, на месте изображенного на фото двора позднее могли построить ещё одно здание, этажность- тоже не проблема, частенько надстраивали при реконструкции... Справа, за деревом можно представить себе воронцовский дворец(?) Но это мои догадки... По смыслу, "Пушкинское убежище"(?) не понятно, что имелось в виду- место работы(чиновник при губернаторе) или место жительства. Но на здание на Итальянской(ныне Пушкинской) улице этот дом не похож(?) М-да, загадка...

----------


## Скрытик

Это здание могло не сохраниться. Читал что Пушкин жил не только на Пушкинской, но его музей единственное из сохранившихся. И то в войну был полуразрушен немецким фугасом.
Вот интересная статейка.
http://www.vokrugsveta.ru/publishing/vs/archives/?item_id=987

----------


## El Comandante

> Да! 14-А. Очко за взятие.


 54-ый номер по Маразлиевской тоже заслуживает внимание.

----------


## GEBO

> Есть одна загадка.
> Сразу оговорюсь - я тоже не знаю 100 процентного правильного ответа. Но у меня есть версия, которую я хотел бы подтвердить или опровергнуть.
> На приложенной открытке надпись "Пушкинское убежище"
> Вопросы - Где это? Что это? И почему Пушкинское?


 Значит, рассказываю.... :smileflag: 
По данным "Вся Одесса" за 1909 г.  - "Убежище тружеников печатного дела им. Пушкина" ("Пушкинское убежище") находилось на Среднефонтанском 2-м переулке по правой стороне ( между 2-й и 3-й станциями Большого Фонтана )(затем, Приютский переулок и т.д.). В 60-е годы в результате застройки жилмассива аннулирован. Т.е. мы ищем то, чего давно нет.Загадка решена благодаря автору книги "Улицы Одессы" (1998 г.) - (стр. 112-113) Якову Майстровому.Я думаю, его компетентному мнению можно доверять.

----------


## mlch

> Значит, рассказываю....
> По данным "Вся Одесса" за 1909 г.  - "Убежище тружеников печатного дела им. Пушкина" ("Пушкинское убежище") находилось на Среднефонтанском 2-м переулке по правой стороне ( между 2-й и 3-й станциями Большого Фонтана )(затем, Приютский переулок и т.д.). В 1957 году в результате застройки жилмассива анулирован. Т.е. мы ищем то, чего давно нет.Загадка решена благодаря автору книги "Улицы Одессы" (1998 г.) - (стр. 112-113) Якову Майстровому.Я думаю, его компетентному мнению можно доверять.


 Блеск! Очень похоже, что это так и есть. 
Дело в том, что я никак не мог найти по интернету никаких ссылок на "Пушкинское убежище" в Одессе. 
Поэтому предположил, что в тексте открытки - опечатка и речь идет о Павловском приюте (ныне - роддом номер 2 на Старопортофранковской) 
Там, конечно, здание сейчас совсем не похоже на то что на открытке, но если сбить с открыточной картинки всю лепнину и облицевать совковской плиткой - то именно оно и получится. Количество и расположение окон и выступающих частей фасада - совпадает.
Этот вариант был единственным, который я мог предположить из ныне существующих строений.
Большое спасибо и, конечно +1 GEBO за информацию. Не ожидал, что так быстро получу. :smileflag:

----------


## GEBO

> Блеск! Очень похоже, что это так и есть. 
> Дело в том, что я никак не мог найти по интернету никаких ссылок на "Пушкинское убежище" в Одессе. 
> Поэтому предположил, что в тексте открытки - опечатка и речь идет о Павловском приюте (ныне - роддом номер 2 на Старопортофранковской) 
> Там, конечно, здание сейчас совсем не похоже на то что на открытке, но если сбить с открыточной картинки всю лепнину и облицевать совковской плиткой - то именно оно и получится. Количество и расположение окон и выступающих частей фасада - совпадает.
> Этот вариант был единственным, который я мог предположить из ныне существующих строений.
> Большое спасибо и, конечно +1 GEBO за информацию. Не ожидал, что так быстро получу.


 Загадка действительно была очень трудной  :smileflag:  И если бы не Яков Яковлевич, мы бы ещё долго над ней бились...Но, ему, как члену историко-топонимической комиссии Одесского городского совета и краеведу, мы можем довериться в этом....А поскольку, он на форуме не бывает, спасибо за +1.  :smileflag: 
Я тоже сразу предположила, что речь идет скорее не о доме, где жил А.С. Пушкин, а как в варианте Общежития имени монаха Бертольда Шварца  "Вся Одесса" подтвердила эту догадку.

----------


## Паноптикум

Среднефонтанский переулок -это там  где дом в котором Сегед?

----------


## Velena

> 54-ый номер по Маразлиевской тоже заслуживает внимание.


 Мне тоже он нравится, но его уже загадывали
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13506&page=37, 363 пост

----------


## piryur

> Среднефонтанский переулок -это там  где дом в котором Сегед?


 Хм, всегда считал, что Сегед (город-побратим Одессы) в Венгрии. А что именно в Среднефонтанском пер. находится?

----------


## Паноптикум

видишь какой ты умный.  Было ещё такое кафе прекрасное Сегед

----------


## Скрытик

Самое смешное что я несколько раз читал название этой открытки как "Пушкинское училище"  :smileflag: 
теперь процитирую из своего (точнее альбома Дроздовского).
"пушкинское убежище для немощных тружеников печати с народной аудиторией и школой было построено в 1901м году на частные пожертвования по инициативе владельца и редактора популярной в городе газеты "Одесский листок" В.В.Навороцкого. Здание находилось на участке земли, выделенном городом, вблизи 3-й станци Среднефонтанской дороги.
В народной аудитории, расчитанной на 600 человек, устраивались спектакли и лекции для рабочих и нижних чинов Одесского гарнизона по воскресным и праздничным дням. В школе им.Пушкина бесплатно обучались 40 детей обоего пола. Здание до наших дней не сохранилось".

----------


## Velena

> пушкинское убежище для немощных тружеников печати


 уважительно звучит, это не "дом престарелых"...

----------


## piryur

> видишь какой ты умный.  Было ещё такое кафе прекрасное Сегед


 А... понял, спасибо за уточнение!
А по "Пушкинскому убежищу"... Я, честно говоря, понял надпись дословно  :smileflag:  , типа того, что он скрывался там от происков реакционного  самодержавия  , а вон оно как оказалось  "Век живи- век учись"  :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

Странно воообще что не сохранилось. красивое , ведь, здание.

----------


## alim

всякое в жизни бывает- бомба во время войны упала, пожар или строительство нового дома рядом  :smileflag:

----------


## Сиплый Кальмар

ну и я проучаствую...
очень легкое для начала - где этот парфенончик?  :smileflag:

----------


## Joda

> ну и я проучаствую...
> очень легкое для начала - где этот парфенончик?


 Кажется, это здание штаба оперативного южного командования. В любом случае, какое-то военное здание. Возле музкомедии.

----------


## job2001

> Кажется, это здание штаба оперативного южного командования. В любом случае, какое-то военное здание. Возле музкомедии.


 Возле музкомедии - штаб воздушной армии,  штаб округа/южного оперативного командования - на Пироговской.

----------


## job2001

> В который раз проходила дом, в  котором большой Кардинал и восхищалась им.  Кто-нибудь знает о нём что то? он такой колоссальный... так сказать


 Если я правильно понял, то речь идет о Кардинале на углу Ришельевской/Жуковского?
 Тогда их есть у меня, в смысле сведений :smileflag:  Где-то с полгода назад как раз читал очень интересную статью о нем, вот сейчас нашел опять - http://odessapassage.svitonline.com/arhiv/2002/feb2002/slon84-85/index.php3?lang=en
Там вообще вся рубрика хороша

----------


## Joda

> Возле музкомедии - штаб воздушной армии,  штаб округа/южного оперативного командования - на Пироговской.


 Да, правильно, спасибо, что поправили.

----------


## piryur

Раньше была 5-я воздушная армия, сейчас- 5-й авиационный корпус, скоро, наверное, 5-я авиакопытная  :smileflag:  эскадрилия будет- это оффтоп...
Здание очень интересное, стиль необычный, в т.ч. и изображенный на фото элемент, наверное, маскирует какие-то антенны на крыше(?)  :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

> Если я правильно понял, то речь идет о Кардинале на углу Ришельевской/Жуковского?
>  Тогда их есть у меня, в смысле сведений Где-то с полгода назад как раз читал очень интересную статью о нем, вот сейчас нашел опять - http://odessapassage.svitonline.com/arhiv/2002/feb2002/slon84-85/index.php3?lang=en
> Там вообще вся рубрика хороша


 Ты правильно меня понял, но то что ты кинул - это дом , в котором Босс  :smileflag:

----------


## Сиплый Кальмар

таки да!
Joda мои+
ну и композиция вцелом...

----------


## Richard

> Раньше была 5-я воздушная армия, сейчас- 5-й авиационный корпус, скоро, наверное, 5-я авиакопытная  эскадрилия будет- это оффтоп...
> Здание очень интересное, стиль необычный, в т.ч. и изображенный на фото элемент, наверное, маскирует какие-то антенны на крыше(?)


 Вообще-то это здание бывшего военного училища, так что этот портик скорее всего никакой практической нагрузки не несет. Скорее это просто украшение. По крайней мере визуально там ничего не стоит. Антена, а точнее огромная вышка, стоит у них во дворе. Я слышал другую версию. Будто это не портик, а огромная вытяжка. Дескать во время войны это здание принадлежало 411-му гостпиталю и в его подвалах находился огромный морг. Эта надстройка является частью огромной вытяжки для естественной вентиляции. Кроме этого, существует подземный ход из госпитальных операционных в это здание, по которому транспортировали трупы. На территории госпиталя действительно существуют подземные сооружения - подземная насосная станция и резервуары питьевой воды, подземное бомбоубежище, но этот подтверждения о наличии этого хода я так и не нашел. Так что может это все и сказки  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Ты правильно меня понял, но то что ты кинул - это дом , в котором Босс


 тьфу блин :smileflag: ) босс два кардинала...все спуталось в доме облоМских :smileflag: )

----------


## Буджак

Блин, хотел загрузить загадку 1932 года, но у меня размер файла превышает предельно допустимый. Что делать?

----------


## jay_dee

если картинка - обреж ( к примеру в пэинте )  , уменьш разрешение , формат ...либо помести на какой-то файло обменник ( к примеру Upload.com.ua ) и вставь через тэг  [img] ссылка[/img]

----------


## Буджак

http://img01.upload.com.ua/q/q2nd2/Odessa.JPG
Одесса, 1932 год. Что за место?

----------


## Буджак

Блин, как ты это сделал, поделись секретом. А то я кроме аксесса, Ворда и Экселя в компьютерах дуб дубом... Прошу простить!

----------


## jay_dee

всё ок, но я уже удалил , т.к. картинка слишком большая и весь форум "разъежается" и появляется вертиклаьная полоса прокрутики ...вообщем , или оставить так как ты сдела , или я сечас обрежу выложу .

----------


## Буджак

У меня много интересных картинок и по старой Одессе, правда, для загадок не все подходит, но все равно может быть интересно, 20-30 годы, из старых альбомов. Деньги есть интересные, 17-18 года, а как выложить такие здоровые файлы, не знаю.

----------


## jay_dee

вот. я открыл твой файл пэинтом , дальше вверху кнопочки - "Рисунок" - "Растянуть/Наклонить" и там где в  указано "Растянуть"  - по горизонтали: указываешь ,  в процентом соотношении от исходной картинки , ну к примеру я выставил 35 и по вертикали тоже самое .....теперь твой файл весит не 250 килобайт а 50 ,...и теперь можно смело выкладывать картинку

----------


## Буджак

Супер, спасибо за подсказку!

----------


## Velena

> У меня много интересных картинок и по старой Одессе, правда, для загадок не все подходит, но все равно может быть интересно, 20-30 годы, из старых альбомов. Деньги есть интересные, 17-18 года, а как выложить такие здоровые файлы, не знаю.


 Есть ли тема Старая Одесса? Если нет-можно открыть .Кто-то недавно выкладывал фото 50х годов, не помню в какой теме, но не в этой. 
Выкладывайте, плиз, очень интересно. И деньги тоже- и побольше :smileflag: .Яга фото прабабушки и прадедушки выкладывала, сделанные в Одессе в начале века,тоже необыкновенно интересно...

----------


## jay_dee

блин, ..что-то такое знакомое, в голове крутится, вспомнить не могу ...горсад чтоли ?

----------


## jay_dee

> Есть ли тема Старая Одесса? Если нет-можно открыть .Кто-то недавно выкладывал фото 50х годов, не помню в какой теме, но не в этой. 
> Выкладывайте, плиз, очень интересно. И деньги тоже- и побольше.Яга фото прабабушки и прадедушки выкладывала, сделанные в Одессе в начале века,тоже необыкновенно интересно...


 ооо...так и у меня вроде имеется парочку..завда поеду к маме буду искать =)

----------


## jay_dee

> Супер, спасибо за подсказку!


 всегда пожалуйста =)

----------


## Velena

> ооо...так и у меня вроде имеется парочку..завда поеду к маме буду искать =)


 Если  всех потрясти- столько интересного можно откопать :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> http://img01.upload.com.ua/q/q2nd2/Odessa.JPG
> Одесса, 1932 год. Что за место?


 Пале-Рояль? (В 1932 году - сквер имени Дарвина, кажется)

----------


## Скрытик

> блин, ..что-то такое знакомое, в голове крутится, вспомнить не могу ...горсад чтоли ?


 Мне тоже так кажется. В сторону Дерибасовской.

----------


## jay_dee

вот только здания не вписываются, а вот алея и фонтан ну оч похожи на горсадовские ...

----------


## Good++++

> http://img01.upload.com.ua/q/q2nd2/Odessa.JPG
> Одесса, 1932 год. Что за место?


 Это возле Дворца пионеров им. Яши Гордиенко

----------


## Буджак

Ага, Пале - Рояль. Насчет сквера им. Дарвина не знаю, но на фотографии с обратной стороны надпись "Пале-Рояль".

----------


## mlch

> Ага, Пале - Рояль. Насчет сквера им. Дарвина не знаю, но на фотографии с обратной стороны надпись "Пале-Рояль".


 Да. Есть такой анекдот в одесской истории. В двадцатые - тридцатые годы "в свете генеральной линии партии" пошли переименования исконных одесских названий в честь различных прогрессивных деятелей
 Дерибасовская, например, одно время называлась "Лассаля" а у Пале-Рояля очень долгое время официальное название было "Сквер имени Чарлза Дарвина." Причем анекдот именно в том, что никто этого официального названия знать не знал. И только в конце 80-х или начале 90-х вдруг спохватились, что то место, которое все одесситы знают как Пале-Рояль официально называется совсем по другому.

----------


## mlch

> вот только здания не вписываются, а вот алея и фонтан ну оч похожи на горсадовские ...


 В Горсаду в 1932 уже была центральная беседка-эстрада, которой на фотографии нет. Да и фонтан там побольше.

----------


## Буджак

Я тоже впал в ступор, когда увидел надпись на этой фотке... На обороте: Сквер в районе улицы Лассаля!

----------


## Velena

> Я тоже впал в ступор, когда увидел надпись на этой фотке... На обороте: Сквер в районе улицы Лассаля!


 Львы в горсаду  пережили все переименования :smileflag: .В 12 стульях упоминается улица Лассаля.

----------


## mlch

> Я тоже впал в ступор, когда увидел надпись на этой фотке... На обороте: Сквер в районе улицы Лассаля!


 Во-во! Именно то, что я имел в виду! 
А этот анекдот, обнародованный когда-то Утесовым!
 "Одесский бульвар -- это еще одна гордость одесситов.
   До  революции он  назывался Николаевским.  В  честь  какого  Николая  он получил это  название --  не  знаю.  После революции ему было присвоено имя Фельдмана.  Фельдман  --  революционер,  принимавший  участие  в  восстании "Потемкина".
   Рассказывают анекдот.
   Человек садится на извозчика.
   -- Куды ехать?
   -- Бульвар Фельдмана.
   -- Куды?
   -- Бульвар Фельдмана.
   -- Какого Хвельдмана?
   -- Ну, Николаевский бульвар.
   -- Н-но!..  Вот уж двадцать пять годов по Одессе ездию,  а не знал,  что Николая була фамелия Хвельдман."
Леонид Утесов. "Спасибо, сердце"

----------


## Буджак

Сейчас выложу лестницу  Б. Фельдмана, 1936 год.

----------


## Velena

> Сейчас выложу лестницу  Б. Фельдмана, 1936 год.


 а какой это год?

----------


## mlch

> а какой это год?


 Одна тысяча девятьсот тридцать шестой год от рождества Христова :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Одна тысяча девятьсот тридцать шестой год от рождества Христова


 да уж :smileflag:  я смотрела только на фото :smileflag:

----------


## ПолитехникЪ

может немного не в тему, но мне интересно вот что: в парке Победы , говорят, есть огромнейшее бомбоубежище.. и действительно трубы вентиляции "растыканы" по всему парку..  стало интересно полазить там внутри.... как можно туда попасть, и вообще стОит ли ?

----------


## mlch

> может немного не в тему, но мне интересно вот что: в парке Победы , говорят, есть огромнейшее бомбоубежище.. и действительно трубы вентиляции "растыканы" по всему парку..  стало интересно полазить там внутри.... как можно туда попасть, и вообще стОит ли ?


 Действительно. В семидесятых годах на территории парка (неподалеку от Пионерской, между детским городком и прудом) очень долго стояла загородка с метростроевским логотипом и оголовком промышленного лифта внутри. Долго стояла. Не меньше пяти лет. 
Потом "вдруг" исчезла. Причем исчезла так, как будто ее и не было никогда. Ни мусора не осталось, не проплешин или ям каких либо...
Только вот эти самые трубы вентиляции и остались. 
Что там за эти годы понастроили, стоит ли туда лезть - не знаю. Но объем работ, подозреваю, был выполнен не маленький. Копробуй задать этот вопрос "диггерам" в теме про катакомбы. Может кто-то и подскажет что-либо.

----------


## Скрытик

Не помню в каком топике, может и в этом девушка искала львов. Только что заметил 2х небольших на Новосельского 91 рядом с Шоколадницей. Не помню, правда, давно ли они там стоят.

Про убежища - недавно смотрел по телевизору передачу про поход корреспондентов с диггерами в якобы бывший военный завод под Парком Шевченко. Там действительно есть помещения вполне достаточные для штаба или бункера, но заводом там и не пахнет - не тот масштаб.

----------


## jay_dee

давайте вернёмся к загадкам =)

----------


## Velena

> Не помню в каком топике, может и в этом девушка искала львов. Только что заметил 2х небольших на Новосельского 91 рядом с Шоколадницей. Не помню, правда, давно ли они там стоят.


 Спасибо, это я искала. Я о них знаю- это новые львы. Там еще га крыше есть- старые :smileflag: .Если еще заметите- буду благодарна :smileflag:

----------


## ПэтрЫк

по идее легко...где?

----------


## mlch

Филармония!

----------


## ПэтрЫк

> Филармония!


 холодно :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> холодно


 ФИЛАРМОНИЯ !!! Со стороны Пушкинской!

----------


## ПэтрЫк

> ФИЛАРМОНИЯ !!! Со стороны Пушкинской!


 уговорил :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> уговорил


 Какой сговорчивый

----------


## Velena

И где у нас такие чуды?

----------


## Omega

Екатерининская угол Ланжероновской?

----------


## Velena

> Екатерининская угол Ланжероновской?


 Холодновато :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Греческая угол Екатерининской?

----------


## Velena

> Греческая угол Екатерининской?


 нет

----------


## Omega

Бунина, внутренний двор казино "Ришелье"?

----------


## Velena

> Бунина, внутренний двор казино "Ришелье"?


 браво!

----------


## mlch

А это где?

----------


## Omega

Пассаж?

----------


## mlch

> Пассаж?


 Нет

----------


## briz

ДОМ ЛИБМАНА. Преображенская угол Садовой

----------


## Serge

> Сейчас выложу лестницу  Б. Фельдмана, 1936 год.


 а ниже там море было...

----------


## mlch

> ДОМ ЛИБМАНА. Преображенская угол Садовой


  Правильно!

----------


## Скрытик

> а ниже там море было...


 В 1936г. Шутить изволите?

----------


## Serge

> В 1936г. Шутить изволите?


 ну скажите, что там тогда было, я не помню, в какие годы там море было.

----------


## mlch

> ну скажите, что там тогда было, я не помню, в какие годы там море было.


 Море достигало нижней, тогда еще - двухсотой ступени бульварной лестницы в первые годы после постройки (1841). Затем был построен Новый мол, на котором сейчас морвокзал и проложена Приморская улица. Все эти работы "съели" нижние ступени лестницы.

----------


## Скрытик

К сожалению не знаю даты этой фотографии но это явно 19й век:

----------


## mlch

> К сожалению не знаю даты этой фотографии но это явно 19й век:


 Это - 20-й век. Справа от лестницы - верхняя станция фуникулера. А фуникулер был построен и открыт в 1902 году.
Но снимок - до 1905 года. На нем видна эстакада в порту, которая сгорела в 1905.

----------


## jay_dee

а давайте галерею, какую-то сделаем, а то не совсем удобно рыскать по 140 страницам в поисках фоток . К примеру по разделам, годам, улицам и т.д.

----------


## Скрытик

В рамках форума это нереально. У меня есть хостинг на штатовском серваке и несколько доменов своих. Субдомены тоже шаровые. Но этим нужно кому-то заниматься.

----------


## jay_dee

я могу, только я делитантат ( или любитель, кто как назовёт ) . но в принципе простенький сайт своять смогу

----------


## Скрытик

Нужно согласовать с админстрацией как это будет стыковаться с темами этого форума. Мне раскрутка нафиг не нужна, но думаю что попытки ссылок на другой сайт будут жестко пресекаться.

----------


## jay_dee

> Нужно согласовать с админстрацией как это будет стыковаться с темами этого форума. Мне раскрутка нафиг не нужна, но думаю что попытки ссылок на другой сайт будут жестко пресекаться.


 возможно. может попросить отдельный раздел, посвященный истории Одессы ?...!?!?!

----------


## Скрытик

> возможно. может попросить отдельный раздел, посвященный истории Одессы ?...!?!?!


 Я уже просил насчет раздела по фото и не только историческим, пока там тишина 
Да и не решит это проблему - галерею трудно будет организовать. Рано или поздно топики станут большими и искать будет не легче чем в этом...

----------


## jay_dee

не. раздел для обсуждений. а галерею , сваять простенький сайтик, куда всё и выкладывать. можно в принципе и бех сайта - выкладывать куда-то типа профайл ( или фотофайл ) не помню как там точка ру. сделать там альбомы по категориям ( либо по годам, либо по улицам либо ещё как ..)

----------


## mlch

Думаю, угадать - что это будет не сложно. 
Но фотография - интересная. Мне раньше не попадалась. Только сегодня нашел.

----------


## Velena

Бедный лев! Мог ли он себе представить , что будет охранять...

----------


## briz

1873 год... ПОГОРЕЛЫЙ ТЕАТР. :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Думаю, угадать - что это будет не сложно. 
> Но фотография - интересная. Мне раньше не попадалась. Только сегодня нашел


 .
Воронцовский дворец?

----------


## mlch

> 1873 год... ПОГОРЕЛЫЙ ТЕАТР.


 Я же говорил, что будет не сложно. :smileflag:  
+1 за оперативность :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Не получилось почему-то 
Позже попробую снова.

----------


## piryur

Не совсем понимаю, с какого места сделано фото,- с места, где ныне ЗАГС? Если слева видна часть Театрального переулка, то что за здание справа вдали,- на археологический музей и на здание Думы(бывшей биржи) не похоже...

----------


## mlch

> Не совсем понимаю, с какого места сделано фото,- с места, где ныне ЗАГС? Если слева видна часть Театрального переулка, то что за здание справа вдали,- на археологический музей и на здание Думы(бывшей биржи) не похоже...


 Старый театр стоял на том же месте, что и нынешний, но не фасадом к Ришельевской, а боком к ней. Главный вход был со стороны Английского клуба (Музей морского флота).
Так что на фотографии видна Ланжероновская. 
А здание по Театральному переулку видно в правой части снимка.

----------


## Jorjic

Попробую поучаствовать в вашей игре.

----------


## jay_dee

Пастера угол Сов.Армии ..если не ошибаюсь это бабтистская церковь, но могу ошибаться или обычная церковь , точно не помню, но точно Пастера угол Сов.Армии

----------


## mlch

> Пастера угол Сов.Армии ..если не ошибаюсь это бабтистская церковь, но могу ошибаться или обычная церковь , точно не помню, но точно Пастера угол Сов.Армии


 Поддерживаю. Официальное название - Реформаторская церковь.
С одним маленьким уточнением. Она не на углу, а вторым или третим зданием по Пастера от Преображенской

----------


## jay_dee

ну да, именно так =)

----------


## Jorjic

> Поддерживаю. Официальное название - Реформаторская церковь.
> С одним маленьким уточнением. Она не на углу, а вторым или третим зданием по Пастера от Преображенской


 Совершенно точно. Но, сдругой стороны, jayd ответил первым. Не знаю как раздавать плюсики, но всем спасибо.

----------


## jay_dee

по аватарой, есть кнопочка с картинкой ( следующая после зеленого или серого квадратика )

----------


## mlch

> Совершенно точно. Но, сдругой стороны, jayd ответил первым. Не знаю как раздавать плюсики, но всем спасибо.


 Естественно, плюсик jayd.
Он ответил первым и утвердил меня в моих предположениях.
Я только небольшое уточнение сделал.

----------


## Jorjic

Может быть, это будет посложнее?

----------


## Скрытик

> по аватарой, есть кнопочка с картинкой ( следующая после зеленого или серого квадратика )


 Он не сможет - сообщений недостаточно.
Я был с пол-года назад в этой церкви на концерте органной музыки - потрясающие впечатления.
Никакая она не баптистская, нынешнее название Викторианская церковь. Погугли если интересно.

----------


## jay_dee

> Он не сможет - сообщений недостаточно.
> Я был с пол-года назад в этой церкви на концерте органной музыки - потрясающие впечатления.
> Никакая она не баптистская, нынешнее название Викторианская церковь. Погугли если интересно.


 ну я же сказал что не помню на 100% как она называется ...Викторианская церковь ..точно, теперь вспомнил =)

----------


## Jorjic

> Бедный лев! Мог ли он себе представить , что будет охранять...


 Может быть, это на Новосельской?

----------


## Скрытик

> Может быть, это на Новосельской?


 Нет, там поменьше львы и лапа на шарике вроде.

----------


## Скрытик

> Может быть, это будет посложнее?
> Вложение 57112


 Маразлиевская?

----------


## Jorjic

Нет, но, как здесь принято, тепло.

----------


## Скрытик

Слева Деволановский спуск?

----------


## mlch

> Может быть, это будет посложнее?
> Вложение 57112


 Возможно, Карантинный спуск, в верхней части?

----------


## Jorjic

*Скрытику*
Видимо, правильно.
Цитата из Майстрового:
"Параллельно Карантинной балке наверху проходит Карантинная улица...
Около обрыва Карантинная улица имеет связь с другим спуском от Канатной улицы до Таможенной площади.
Вложение 57113

----------


## Jorjic

> Может быть, это на Новосельской?


 Новосельская 91! Только что проверил.

----------


## Jorjic

> Возможно, Карантинный спуск, в верхней части?


 Честно нажал на картинку слева и отправил, но поскольку эффекта не произошло подтверждаю, что ответ правильный.
Извините за тупость.

----------


## mlch

> Честно нажал на картинку слева и отправил, но поскольку эффекта не произошло подтверждаю, что ответ правильный.
> Извините за тупость.


 Тупость не твоя, а системы. :smileflag:  
Сам через это прошел. Пока пятьдесят сообщений не наберешь - твои мнения не учитываются.  Хотя доступ - есть. И это сбивает с толку.

----------


## Jorjic

> Тупость не твоя, а системы. 
> Сам через это прошел. Пока пятьдесят сообщений не наберешь - твои мнения не учитываются.  Хотя доступ - есть. И это сбивает с толку.


 Спасибо за поддержку!

----------


## Jorjic

Игрушка понравилась. Раз в эфире такие короли, посылаю еще одну (сдвоенную) картинку. Если покажется, что это слишком, прошу заранее прощения.
Подсказка. Это самый центр города (центрее не бывает). Место снято с двух точек, нижней и верхней.

----------


## alim

Знакомый проход между домами, напоминает проход на Лизогуба, в районе средней мореходки им. Маринеско.

----------


## Jorjic

> Знакомый проход между домами, напоминает проход на Лизогуба, в районе средней мореходки им. Маринеско.


 Правильно, ответ уже был.

----------


## Velena

> Нет, там поменьше львы и лапа на шарике вроде.


 НЕт, это именно они. Я вчера в Шоколадницу ходила :smileflag: 



> Новосельская 91! Только что проверил.


 Абсолютно верно- +1.

----------


## piryur

> Знакомый проход между домами, напоминает проход на Лизогуба, в районе средней мореходки им. Маринеско.


 Там прошло моё детство... Канатная (мы тогда там жили, №11, в самом начале), в школу №70 ходил...

----------


## Omega

Во-первых, не Лизогуба, а Олеши.
А во-вторых,это мой дом.

----------


## Jorjic

Поздравляю! Совсем не плохое место.

----------


## Omega

> Поздравляю! Совсем не плохое место.


 Знаю :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

> от ты даешь))) а Олеши раньше как называлась?


 Карантинная  



> я тоже в 70 учился... правда только до 7 класса...


 Все там были... :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

> ну а до Карантинной как она называлась? не спорь со мной


 А Карантинной она называлась с самого начала, т.е. с начала XIX века.




> ты случайно не Марина?


 Нет

----------


## Максим Д.

А вот будущее:

http://features.cgsociety.org/gallerycrits/60256/60256_1152359707_large.jpg

----------


## mlch

> А вот будущее:
> 
> http://features.cgsociety.org/gallerycrits/60256/60256_1152359707_large.jpg


 Очень эффектно. Только какое это имеет отношение к данной теме?

----------


## Velena

> Очень эффектно. Только какое это имеет отношение к данной теме?


 Ну почему же- что это за улица? :smileflag:  Например, это Успенская в 2050 году :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Господа, извините. Я, наверное, торможу всех.
Подсказка: это снято в одном из дворов на одной (или даже трех) центральной улице. 
Я этот снимок выложил потому, что мне такое мощение больше не встречалось (да и вообще общее впечатление от этого уголка очень мне приятно), а не для того, чтобы выпендриться.
В ближайшее время, не позже завтрашнего утра сообщу разгадку.

----------


## Jorjic

> Игрушка понравилась. Раз в эфире такие короли, посылаю еще одну (сдвоенную) картинку. Если покажется, что это слишком, прошу заранее прощения.
> Подсказка. Это самый центр города (центрее не бывает). Место снято с двух точек, нижней и верхней.
> Вложение 57114


 Разгадка. Это спуск во дворе дома Вагнера. Очень симпатичное место. Советую любителям посмотреть.

----------


## Jorjic

Все-таки рискну выложить еще одну загадку. Не хочется, чтобы тема заглохла. Думаю, что эта попроще.

----------


## Richard

> Все-таки рискну выложить еще одну загадку. Не хочется, чтобы тема заглохла. Думаю, что эта попроще.
> Вложение 57391


 Гоголя, возле Дома Ученых?

----------


## mlch

> Все-таки рискну выложить еще одну загадку. Не хочется, чтобы тема заглохла. Думаю, что эта попроще.
> Вложение 57391


 Гоголя. Четная сторона. Номер вот сейчас с ходу не помню
Опс! Ричард успел раньше  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Ну тогда еще одну, раз такая скорость. Их есть у меня.

----------


## Jorjic

А это для развлечения. Я ведь пока не могу раздавать плюсики.

----------


## mlch

> Ну тогда еще одну, раз такая скорость. Их есть у меня.
> Вложение 57392


 Не уверен, но....  Коблевская угол Соборной площади?

----------


## mlch

> А это для развлечения. Я ведь пока не могу раздавать плюсики.
> Вложение 57393


   Не уверен, что графу Лидерсу бы это понравилось, но прикольно! 
Автору + за наблюдательность!
Да что же это такое! Опять меня не пускает. 
Пожалуйста, народ! Дайте Jorjic плюсик за эту фотографию. Я не могу сейчас.

----------


## Boer

Jorjic это напротив Музкомедии Отрадная угол Ясной

----------


## Richard_I

> Ну тогда еще одну, раз такая скорость. Их есть у меня.
> Вложение 57392


 пер. Ляпунова

----------


## mlch

Продолжая начатую Jorjic "подтему" приколов на стенах домов, тоже ставлю фотографию.
Сразу предупреждаю - не мое! Взял в сообществе "Интересная Одесса" http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_history/ 
Там и ищите ответ - где такое у нас. :smileflag:  
Прошу модераторов, не рассматривать, как рекламу!

----------


## job2001

> Продолжая начатую Jorjic "подтему" приколов на стенах домов, тоже ставлю фотографию.
> Сразу предупреждаю - не мое! Взял в сообществе "Интересная Одесса" http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_history/ 
> Там и ищите ответ - где такое у нас. 
> Прошу модераторов, не рассматривать, как рекламу!


 стало известным после этого :smileflag: 
http://www.tema.ru/travel/odessa2/

----------


## Jorjic

> Продолжая начатую Jorjic "подтему" приколов на стенах домов, тоже ставлю фотографию.
> Сразу предупреждаю - не мое! Взял в сообществе "Интересная Одесса" http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_history/ 
> Там и ищите ответ - где такое у нас. 
> Прошу модераторов, не рассматривать, как рекламу!


 Малый пер. 8. 
Она у меня стояла в очереди.

----------


## Jorjic

> пер. Ляпунова


 Точно. К сожалению командованием плюсиками еще не удостоен. Так что, промто моя благодарность.

----------


## Richard

Суда вот по этой карте http://old-map.narod.ru/o2.html Привокзальная площадь раньше называлась Тюремной?!!!

----------


## mlch

> Суда вот по этой карте http://old-map.narod.ru/o2.html Привокзальная площадь раньше называлась Тюремной?!!!


 Да. Потому-что справа от нее, если стоять спиной к вокзалу, была городская тюрьма. А комплекс на Водопроводной был построен в 1891 году по проекту, аналогичному питерским "Крестам". Архитектор тот же - Антоний Осипович Томишко

----------


## Richard

> Да. Потому-что справа от нее, если стоять спиной к вокзалу, была городская тюрьма. А комплекс на Водопроводной был построен в 1891 году по проекту, аналогичному питерским "Крестам". Архитектор тот же - Антоний Осипович Томишко


 Погодите-ка, но ведь справа, в здании, где сейчас управление жел. дороги вроде суд раньше был?

----------


## mlch

> Погодите-ка, но ведь справа, в здании, где сейчас управление жел. дороги вроде суд раньше был?


 Я же написал - если стоять спиной к вокзалу. 
А в управлении железной дороги, действительно был суд.
Сейчас поищу фотографию и повешу

----------


## mlch

Нашел. Даже три штуки.

----------


## Richard

Эх! Красивая какая турма была!

----------


## mlch

> Суда вот по этой карте http://old-map.narod.ru/o2.html Привокзальная площадь раньше называлась Тюремной?!!!


 Кстати. На этой карте справа от площади (если стоять к вокзалу спиной :smileflag:  )здание отмечено номером 6. Смотрим легенду карты.
"6.Gef&#228;ngniss" По немецки - тюрьма.
А за подсказку ссылки на карту - спасибо!

----------


## mlch

> Эх! Красивая какая турма была!


 А где ты ее увидел? 
На открытке - только забор виден. А красивое здание левее его и сейчас стоит. Это было построено, как резиденция одесского митрополита. Потом был клуб трамвайщиков. В 90-х годах вернули церкви, но что там размещается сейчас - не знаю.

----------


## Velena

> А где ты ее увидел?


 А когда было разрушено т здание тюрьмы  ? На его месте сейчас  хрущевка стоит?

----------


## mlch

> А когда было разрушено т здание тюрьмы  ? На его месте сейчас  хрущевка стоит?


 Хрущевка занимает только часть этой площади. Разрушено оно было после постройки тюрьмы на Водопроводной и на его месте было построено несколько зданий. Весь квартал по Пантелеймоновской от Привокзальной площади к морю.

----------


## Velena

> Хрущевка занимает только часть этой площади. Разрушено оно было после постройки тюрьмы на Водопроводной и на его месте было построено несколько зданий. Весь квартал по Пантелеймоновской от Привокзальной площади к морю.


 На этом квартале здание бывшей гимназии- сейчас корпус аграрного университета-постройк век 19-тый....

----------


## mlch

> На этом квартале здание бывшей гимназии- сейчас корпус аграрного университета-постройк век 19-тый....


 Пятая одесская гимназия. Здание по Ново-Рыбной 13 было построено в 1898 году. То есть через семь лет после постройки тюрьмы на Водопроводной. Так что - все сходится.

----------


## Jorjic

> Нашел. Даже три штуки.


 Первая открытка - супер!

----------


## Jorjic

> Суда вот по этой карте http://old-map.narod.ru/o2.html Привокзальная площадь раньше называлась Тюремной?!!!


 И нынешняя улица Лейтенанта Шмидта тоже называлась Тюремная, точнее Тюремный переулок.

----------


## Velena

> И нынешняя улица Лейтенанта Шмидта тоже называлась Тюремная, точнее Тюремный переулок.


 А одной стороной тюрьма выходила на Итальянский бульвар? Если был тюремный переулок и площадь- почему не было Тюремной улицы?

----------


## mlch

> А одной стороной тюрьма выходила на Итальянский бульвар? Если был тюремный переулок и площадь- почему не было Тюремной улицы?


 На одну маааленькую тюрьму - целых три названия? Зачем? :smileflag:  
Ну не было и не было. Что же теперь делать? :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> На одну маааленькую тюрьму - целых три названия? Зачем? 
> Ну не было и не было. Что же теперь делать?


 Я бы скорее поинтересовалась, зачем на одну маленькую тюрьму целая площадь? :smileflag: . Тюремная площадь- ужас какой-то.  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Я бы скорее поинтересовалась, зачем на одну маленькую тюрьму целая площадь?. Тюремная площадь- ужас какой-то.


 А тут как раз все объяснимо. Когда начинали город строить тюрьма была главной достопримечательностью этой площади. :smileflag:  
Потом построили на ней же вокзал и со временем стала площадь Привокзальной. :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> А одной стороной тюрьма выходила на Итальянский бульвар? Если был тюремный переулок и площадь- почему не было Тюремной улицы?


 Как я себе представляю, в то время Итальянского бульвара просто еще не было. А переулок или улица - это уже изыски. Моя бабушка, например, называла ее улицей.

----------


## Velena

> А тут как раз все объяснимо. Когда начинали город строить тюрьма была главной достопримечательностью этой площади. 
> Потом построили на ней же вокзал и со временем стала площадь Привокзальной.


 Об этом я догадывалась :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Для снижения трагизма и напряженности дискуссии - образец настенной философии. При желании можно попробовать угадать местоположение. Но это не обязательно. Завтра назову адрес.

----------


## Velena

А разве это не Маразлиевская угол Троицкой?

----------


## Jorjic

> А разве это не Маразлиевская угол Троицкой?


 Совершенно верно. До плюсиков я еще не дорос, просто спасибо. Я не учел наличия на форуме любителей Маразлиевской улицы.

----------


## Velena

> Совершенно верно. До плюсиков я еще не дорос, просто спасибо. Я не учел наличия на форуме любителей Маразлиевской улицы.


 Я недавно рассматривала это окно- там рама очень интересная, а вот наскальной живописи я не заметила :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Для любителей Маразлиевской улицы - две открытки, не самые редкие, но приятные. Если в кайф, то в качестве компенсации за отсутствие плюсика.
Вложение 57436

Вложение 57437

----------


## Velena

> Для любителей Маразлиевской улицы - две открытки, не самые редкие, но приятные. Если в кайф, то в качестве компенсации за отсутствие плюсика.
> Вложение 57436
> 
> Вложение 57437


 Спасибо, действительно приятно- я каждый день по ней гуляю.Такие ухоженные здания на фото...дворец студентов- крестьянский банк- что-то с крыши определенно исчезло...

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо, действительно приятно- я каждый день по ней гуляю.Такие ухоженные здания на фото...дворец студентов- крестьянский банк- что-то с крыши определенно исчезло...


 Крыша - просто другая! а еще - исчезли башенки со стен.

----------


## Velena

> Крыша - просто другая! а еще - исчезли башенки со стен.


 А почему переделали крышу? Разрушения во время  войны? ....

----------


## mlch

> А почему переделали крышу? Разрушения во время  войны? ....


 Не знаю. Но наверняка - не от хорошей жизни.

----------


## Velena

Понравился орел. Хотя искала львов- они там тоже есть. Где расположено это здание?

----------


## CHAR

успенская...иль нет??????

----------


## Velena

> успенская...иль нет??????


 нет

----------


## Lind

Большая Арнаутская ?

----------


## Velena

> Большая Арнаутская ?


 Холодает...

----------


## CHAR

малая....

----------


## Velena

> малая....


 еще холоднее...
Следующая- Пантелеймоновская, я так понимаю? :smileflag:

----------


## Lind

> Холодает...


 есть еще вариант что это Преображенская

----------


## CHAR

> еще холоднее...
> Следующая- Пантелеймоновская, я так понимаю?


 мы Кирова пропустили...

----------


## Velena

> есть еще вариант что это Преображенская


 Вариантов, допустим, много :smileflag: . НЕт, к сожалению.

----------


## Velena

> мы Кирова пропустили...


 Да, это базарная- между осипова и Пушкинской...
А на Успеской тоже есть орел-напротив жарю-парю

----------


## Скрытик

Базарная.

----------


## Скрытик

Не успел.

----------


## CHAR

хе-хе...

----------


## Velena

Здание с барышнями и дракончиками. Где?

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо, действительно приятно- я каждый день по ней гуляю.Такие ухоженные здания на фото...дворец студентов- крестьянский банк- что-то с крыши определенно исчезло...


 Господа! Мне очень жаль, но мы все вместе допустили ошибку! 
Это - не здание Крестьянского банка по Маразлиевской 34. 
Это - разрушенный в семидесятых дом Бернардацци по Маразлиевской 30.
Вот - нашел газетную фотографию начала 70-х,  можете убедится.
Автор фотографии, кстати, известный одесский фотограф тех времен Д.Зюбрицкий.
Извините, качество очень плохое. Сканировалось со старого газетного листа.

----------


## Velena

> Господа! Мне очень жаль, но мы все вместе допустили ошибку! 
> Это - не здание Крестьянского банка по Маразлиевской 34. 
> Это - разрушенный в семидесятых дом Бернардацци по Маразлиевской 30.
> Вот - нашел газетную фотографию начала 70-х,  можете убедится.
> Автор фотографии, кстати, известный одесский фотограф тех времен Д.Зюбрицкий.
> Извините, качество очень плохое. Сканировалось со старого газетного листа.


 А я еще подумала -как оно похоже на новое,которое сейчас на этом месте...видимо,старое было взято за основу...
А я думала- почему крышу не узнаю?

----------


## mlch

> Здание с барышнями и дракончиками. Где?


 Гоголя. 11 или 13.

----------


## Velena

> Гоголя. 11 или 13.


 Холодно.Как сегодня на улице :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Холодно.Как сегодня на улице


 Очень похожее здание фоткал вчера в пробке на Успенской угол Преображенской, но колонны чуть больше. Не оно.

----------


## Velena

> Очень похожее здание фоткал вчера в пробке на Успенской угол Преображенской, но колонны чуть больше. Не оно.


 Нет. Я теперь хожу по улицам, задрав голову-столько интересного!

----------


## Jorjic

> Здание с барышнями и дракончиками. Где?


 А может быть львы съели драконов и барышни теперь в отчаянии заламывают руки? 
Вложение 57473

----------


## jay_dee

дом учёных на Гоголя ? ...




> Нет. Я теперь хожу по улицам, задрав голову-столько интересного!


 аналогично . иногда останавливаюсь и по долгу рассматриваю здания. =)

----------


## Velena

> дом учёных на Гоголя ? ...


 Если это ответ на мою загадку- нет, холодно...




> А может быть львы съели драконов и барышни теперь в отчаянии заламывают руки?


 Барышни во все времена заламывали руки- а что делать, если вокруг одни львы да драконы :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

> Ну тогда еще одну, раз такая скорость. Их есть у меня.
> Вложение 57392


 Это Преображенская 1 конец бульвара Искусств?

----------


## Паноптикум

Народ, е где это? и те часики ?

----------


## jay_dee

> Если это ответ на мою загадку- нет, холодно...
> 
> 
> Барышни во все времена заламывали руки- а что делать, если вокруг одни львы да драконы


 
я думал, что загадка вот это, ответ был собственно, на неё

----------


## Velena

Паноптикум,бюст основателю эсперанто стоит в начале Дерибасовской, во дворе- номер 3-5 примерно....



> я думал, что загадка вот это, ответ был собственно, на неё


 это тоже загадка, но на предыдущую ответа еще не было...пост 1506ю
А по поводу новой загадки- это не дом ученых....похож на дом Маразлиевская\Базарная, но не уверена....

----------


## Good++++

> Народ, е где это?


 Памятник Людвигу Заменгофу находится во дворе, расположенном по адресу Дерибасовская, 3

----------


## Паноптикум

Кстати, проходила вчера это странное место. Это возле моста на греческой. Так вот  на этих  вот силуэтах, так сказать, наклеены имена дизайрнеров. Вествуд, обувь  CLONE,   etc
Не совсем понятно. Там будет бутик или что ЭТО? :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

2 Паноктикум - еще с неделю назад открыты были. Что это - фиг его знает. Тоже щелкнул.

----------


## Velena

> 2 Паноктикум - еще с неделю назад открыты были. Что это - фиг его знает. Тоже щелкнул.


 Это изыски дизайнеров-оформителей :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

Так что это уже функционирующий ???? это идея автора такая сделать его атким поашарпаным? странно, а с виду нежилое какое то

----------


## Boer

Паноптикум
часы находятся в глубине двора на Маразлиевской

----------


## jay_dee

сори за качество, фоткал телефоном. где это находится ?

----------


## Strannik-au

> сори за качество, фоткал телефоном. где это находится ?


 угол островидова/преображенская?

----------


## jay_dee

> угол островидова/преображенская?


 неа ...

----------


## Velena

Осипова-Успенская?

----------


## jay_dee

> Осипова-Успенская?


 правильно =) +1

----------


## Velena

> Здание с барышнями и дракончиками. Где?


 будут еще версии?

----------


## jay_dee

напротив нархоза на преображенской ?

----------


## Velena

> напротив нархоза на преображенской ?


 нет, к сожалению, не очень тепло :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Это Преображенская 1 конец бульвара Искусств?


 К сожалению, нет. Правильный ответ уже был. Это Софиевская угол Софиевского пер. (Библиотечный, Ляпунова).

----------


## jay_dee

> нет, к сожалению, не очень тепло


 может тогда гоголя, в районе атлантов ?

----------


## Jorjic

> будут еще версии?


 Торговая, первый квартал. Могу уточнить, это в двух шагах от меня.
Если это правильно, то мне очень стыдно.

----------


## Richard_I

> будут еще версии?


 Большая Арнаутская (почти угол Канатной) или Малая Арнаутская (почти угол Екатериненской)?

----------


## Velena

> Большая Арнаутская (почти угол Канатной) или Малая Арнаутская (почти угол Екатериненской)?


 холодно

----------


## Velena

> Торговая, первый квартал. Могу уточнить, это в двух шагах от меня.
> Если это правильно, то мне очень стыдно.


 Квартал угадан правильно- это Конная, ближе к Пастера- +1.

----------


## Скрытик

> Квартал угадан правильно- это Конная, ближе к Пастера- +1.


 Блин, проезжал же сегодня днем - но в отличие от пешеходов сильно вверх голову не позадираешь...
Я сам в 2х кварталлах живу.

----------


## Velena

> Блин, проезжал же сегодня днем - но в отличие от пешеходов сильно вверх голову не позадираешь...
> Я сам в 2х кварталлах живу.


 Меня заинтересовала в этом доме одна деталь- на нем 2 раза повторяется мотив с драконами и скульптурами, и почему-то две  левых барышни побелены, а правые - нет :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Меня заинтересовала в этом доме одна деталь- на нем 2 раза повторяется мотив с драконами и скульптурами, и почему-тодве левах барышни побелены, а правые - нет


 Дык денег не хватило всю комунну расселить  :smileflag: 
Вот и сделали как смогли.

----------


## Velena

> Дык денег не хватило всю комунну расселить 
> Вот и сделали как смогли.


 Между прочим, доходит до смешного- красят весь дом, причем качественно, кроме стен и окон одной квартиры- я понимаю, что они не дали денег, но ведь вида- никакого :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> будут еще версии?


 Конная,11. Точно.

----------


## Velena

> Конная,11. Точно.


 А где барышни со львами?

----------


## Скрытик

> Конная,11. Точно.


 Мне кажется это по четной стороне, той что к Украинскому? У меня знакомый в 6м номере живет.

----------


## Velena

> Мне кажется это по четной стороне, той что к Украинскому? У меня знакомый в 6м номере живет.


 Нет, по нечетной.

----------


## job2001

> Кстати, проходила вчера это странное место. Это возле моста на греческой. Так вот  на этих  вот силуэтах, так сказать, наклеены имена дизайрнеров. Вествуд, обувь  CLONE,   etc
> Не совсем понятно. Там будет бутик или что ЭТО?


 я это место еще с лета помню, но вот кованная решетка там красивая очень..весной делали

----------


## Velena

> я это место еще с лета помню, но вот кованная решетка там красивая очень..весной делали


 Да, и я помню остановилась- решетку посмотреть кованные цветы,листья- красиво

----------


## Jorjic

> А где барышни со львами?


 Новосельская угол Спиридоновской. Примерно 80-е номера.
Это я утром по Вашей милости совершил очень приятный моцион. Большое спасибо. Давно не испытывал такого азарта. Дом стоит перед глазами, а найти не могу. Вот только что нашел, уже после ответа про Торговую. Оказалось, в этом доме жил (к сожалению, уже жил) мой хороший приятель, и я часто бывал у него. Оттуда и память о доме. Сейчас я на том квартале бываю редко.
За плюсик, конечно, спасибо, но я все-таки очень сильно промахнулся.

----------


## Velena

> Новосельская угол Спиридоновской. Примерно 80-е номера.
> Это я утром по Вашей милости совершил очень приятный моцион. Большое спасибо. Давно не испытывал такого азарта. Дом стоит перед глазами, а найти не могу. Вот только что нашел, уже после ответа про Торговую. Оказалось, в этом доме жил (к сожалению, уже жил) мой хороший приятель, и я часто бывал у него. Оттуда и память о доме. Сейчас я на том квартале бываю редко.
> За плюсик, конечно, спасибо, но я все-таки очень сильно промахнулся.


 у меня это часто бывает- видела, но не помню...Я тоже сегодня пошла посмотрела на дом, где всемирный клуб одесситов- но нет, не он... На Горького/Островидова тоже часто бывала- сын в Мариинке учился :smileflag: 
Скоро по новостям объявят -  в Одессе появились странные люди- бродят с запрокинутыми головами :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Кстати, проходила вчера это странное место. Это возле моста на греческой. Так вот  на этих  вот силуэтах, так сказать, наклеены имена дизайрнеров. Вествуд, обувь  CLONE,   etc
> Не совсем понятно. Там будет бутик или что ЭТО?


 Сведущие люди (знакомые дамы) говорят, что это очень дорогой бутик. Кстати, он там стоит относительно давно, только не было этих чучел. Название у него в самый раз для бутика - "Яд".
А вот если заглянуть с лестницы, ведущей под мост, то там очень сипатичное нечто вроде заднего дворика, встроенного в дом. Не знаю как это определить, но впечатление очень приятное.
Плюс очень интересная надпись на перилах лестницы. Воспроизводить не буду, дабы не возбуждать Модераторов. Нет-нет, ничего страшного, просто очень гармонирует с бутиком (это явно их надпись).

----------


## Jorjic

> Квартал угадан правильно- это Конная, ближе к Пастера- +1.


 Хотел отправить это в личку, но там, оказавается, нельзя вставлять картинки. Придется на публике.
Посылаю Вам взятку за +, правда я его вроде не получил, хотя это и абсолютно не принципиально. И еще за очень приятную и азартную прогулку-пробежку по городу.
Итак, два дома по Канатной. Было очень удачное освещение и, мне кажется, это смотрится. Эти снимки появились благодаря Вашей загадке.
 
И, наконец, чтобы уйти от урбанистической темы, и вместо букета - капли смолы на осеннем дереве.

----------


## mlch

> Хотел отправить это в личку, но там, оказавается, нельзя вставлять картинки. Придется на публике.
> Посылаю Вам взятку за +, правда я его вроде не получил, хотя это и абсолютно не принципиально. И еще за очень приятную и азартную прогулку-пробежку по городу.
> Итак, сначала орел, охраняющий "Жарю-парю" ( он вроде у Вас не очень удачно получился).
> Вложение 57511
> Два дома по Канатной. Было очень удачное освещение и, мне кажется, это смотрится. Эти снимки появились благодаря Вашей загадке.
> Вложение 57512Вложение 57516
> И, наконец, чтобы уйти от урбанистической темы, и вместо букета - капли смолы на осеннем дереве.
> Вложение 57517


 Хорошо, что в личку не получилось! :smileflag:  
Все смогли посмотреть. 
Спасибо за приятные снимки. Первый снимок с Канатной, это где? Или будем угадывать?  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Выкладываю еще одну загадку. Фото, к сожалению, черно-белое, цветных тогда еще не было.

----------


## Jorjic

> Хорошо, что в личку не получилось! 
> Все смогли посмотреть. 
> Спасибо за приятные снимки. Первый снимок с Канатной, это где? Или будем угадывать?


 Не знаю, как пожелает общество. Просто я только что выложил еще одну загадку.

----------


## Скрытик

Воронцовский дворец?

----------


## Richard_I

> Выкладываю еще одну загадку. Фото, к сожалению, черно-белое, цветных тогда еще не было.
> Вложение 57522


 Художественный музей?

----------


## Jorjic

> Воронцовский дворец?


 Нет. И когда это возле Воронцовского дворца стоял памятник Суворову?

----------


## Скрытик

> Нет. И когда это возле Воронцовского дворца стоял памятник Суворову?


 Ну я те времена плохо помню  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Выкладываю еще одну загадку. Фото, к сожалению, черно-белое, цветных тогда еще не было.
> Вложение 57522


 Картинная галерея. А памятник Суворову этот нынче в Измаиле живет.

----------


## Omega

> Хорошо, что в личку не получилось! 
> Все смогли посмотреть. 
> Спасибо за приятные снимки. Первый снимок с Канатной, это где? Или будем угадывать?


 1-й Канатная, 28
2-й Канатная угол Бунина

----------


## Jorjic

> Картинная галерея. А памятник Суворову этот нынче в Измаиле живет.


 С Вами неинтересно играть. У нас в детстве бытовала легенда, что футболисты с особо сильным ударом на ударной ноге обязаны носить черную повязку. Нечто подобное наблюдается и с Вами. 
Ответ, конечно, правильный. А вот не знаете ли Вы (я этого сам не знаю) даты установки ипереноса памятника. Это фото моего отца и сделано оно, вроде бы, после войны. С другой стороны, качество снимка говорит о том, что снимок сделан как минимум после 50-го года. С третьей стороны, я этого памятника не помню, хотя живу практически рядом.
ЗЫ.Я честно пытался поставить Вам + (я уже посвящен в это таинство), но почему-то получаю ответ, что сначала должен поставить + кому-то еще, а только потом смогу *повторно* поставить Вам. Видимо, какие-то глюки.

----------


## Jorjic

> 1-й Канатная, 28
> 2-й Канатная угол Бунина


 Абсолютно точный ответ. +1.

----------


## Скрытик

> С третьей стороны, я этого памятника не помню, хотя живу практически рядом.


 Оффтоп - мы с Вами соседи...

----------


## Velena

Это определенно художественный музей на Софиевской, бывшей дворец Потоцких

----------


## Velena

Вот о путешествиях памятника
http://www.odessitclub.org/reading_room/korchenov/suvorov.htm

----------


## Jorjic

> Оффтоп - мы с Вами соседи...


 Я это уже понял по Вашим переговорам о Торговой - Конной.

----------


## Velena

> Посылаю Вам взятку за +, правда я его вроде не получил, хотя это и абсолютно не принципиально. И еще за очень приятную и азартную прогулку-пробежку по городу.


 Спасибо за фото- особенно за последнее, я такие люблю.
А комментарий я вам абсолютно точно добавила- именно он и считается плюсиком.

----------


## mlch

> С Вами неинтересно играть. У нас в детстве бытовала легенда, что футболисты с особо сильным ударом на ударной ноге обязаны носить черную повязку. Нечто подобное наблюдается и с Вами. 
> Ответ, конечно, правильный. А вот не знаете ли Вы (я этого сам не знаю) даты установки ипереноса памятника. Это фото моего отца и сделано оно, вроде бы, после войны. С другой стороны, качество снимка говорит о том, что снимок сделан как минимум после 50-го года. С третьей стороны, я этого памятника не помню, хотя живу практически рядом.


 После 1 минуты (приблезительно) поиска Гуглем получил ссылку на интересную статью "Два памятника на одном поле http://militera.lib.ru/prose/russian/gruslanov_vn/10.html
Советую всем прочитать. :smileflag:  
А тут привожу только маленькую цитату - ответ на конкретный вопрос.
_"В 1946 году по просьбе граждан города Измаила памятник был перевезен в Измаил и установлен у остатков стен покоренной Суворовым турецкой крепости, где он стоит и по сей день в таком виде, в каком он был воздвигнут в 1913 году в Тыргул Кукулуй. Утеряны только поводья уздечки лошади полководца и нет барельефов, украшавших его цоколь. Часть из них находится в музеях Советского Союза"._  
А по поводу черной повязки...
Если хотите - надену :smileflag:  
Но Ричард первый ответил раньше меня!

----------


## Velena

Йорик! Если Вас не затруднит- если во время прогулок по городу Вы заметите изображения львов- сосбщите мне, плиз.Я их собираю :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Йорик! Если Вас не затруднит- если во время прогулок по городу Вы заметите изображения львов- сосбщите мне, плиз.Я их собираю


 Кстати, на Екатериненской 1 (прямо на стене казино) барельефы львов видели? У меня фотки на работе есть - завтра могу "бросить".

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот о путешествиях памятника
> http://www.odessitclub.org/reading_room/korchenov/suvorov.htm


 Большое спасибо за ссылку. Я был искренне убежден, что это фотография моего отца. Оказывается это открытка, а, скорее,  очень хорошая репродукция.
К сожалению, правильный ответ уже был дан раньше.

----------


## Velena

> Кстати, на Екатериненской 1 (прямо на стене казино) барельефы львов видели? У меня фотки на работе есть - завтра могу "бросить".


 Нет, этих еще не видела. Спасибо. Мне нужен адрес :smileflag: Я все равно пойду сама фотографировать-получаю отэтого удовольствие :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Большое спасибо за ссылку. Я был искренне убежден, что это фотография моего отца. Оказывается это открытка, а, скорее,  очень хорошая репродукция.
> К сожалению, правильный ответ уже был дан раньше.


 Да, я знаю, я просто колонны дворца Потоцких хорошо знаю :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Нет, этих еще не видела. Спасибо. Мне нужен адресЯ все равно пойду сама фотографировать-получаю отэтого удовольствие


 Адрес я уже сказал  :smileflag: 
Бывший магазин Детского питания, ныне Казино.

----------


## Velena

> Адрес я уже сказал 
> Бывший магазин Детского питания, ныне Казино.


 Спасибо. А коммент опять не добавляется :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> После 1 минуты (приблезительно) поиска Гуглем получил ссылку на интересную статью "Два памятника на одном поле".


 Советую всем прочитать. :smileflag:  
За ссылку - большое спасибо. Тоже интересную ссылку дала Velena.



> А по поводу черной повязки...
> Если хотите - надену


 По поводу черной повязки - естественно, комплимент в виде шутки.



> Но Ричард первый ответил раньше меня!


 Еще одно спасибо за подсказку. Я еще не очень хорошо ориентируюсь на форуме и просто пропустил его ответ. Видимо, я писал ответ Скрытику, и в это время перескочил на другую страницу.

----------


## Скрытик

> Спасибо. А коммент опять не добавляется


 Ну так сегодня же добавили  :smileflag:  Ничего страшного, может еще что вспомню.

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо. А коммент опять не добавляется


 Могу помочь и дать от своего имени, но за помощь Velenе :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Йорик! Если Вас не затруднит- если во время прогулок по городу Вы заметите изображения львов- сосбщите мне, плиз.Я их собираю


 Заказ принят. Вот лев отловленный сегодня на Торговой, между Щепкина и Пастера. Я видел еще несколько, но какие-то они невзрачные. Я как раз собирался Вас спросить о критериях отбора.
Вложение 57595
К Вашим услугам. Жоржик.

----------


## Velena

> Могу помочь и дать от своего имени, но за помощь Velenе


 Да, пожалуйста. буду благодарна :smileflag: .Скрытик , наверное, получает так много плюсиков, что модераторы дозируют этот процесс :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Заказ принят. Вот лев отловленный сегодня на Торговой, между Щепкина и Пастера. Я видел еще несколько, но какие-то они невзрачные. Я как раз собирался Вас спросить о критериях отбора.
> Вложение 57595
> К Вашим услугам. Жоржик.


 Этого у меня нет- спасибо.Критерий один- чтобы это был лев  :smileflag: . А то иногда  я не могу понять- лев это или не лев- :smileflag: .
Правда, у меня х уже немало- Канатная, Белинского, Отрадная, Французский- это я обследовала...кое-что в центре- цирк, главпочтампт...
Извините, Жоржик, что приняла Вас за Йорика :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Да, пожалуйста. буду благодарна.Скрытик , наверное, получает так много плюсиков, что модераторы дозируют этот процесс


 Уже.
Модераторы специально Скрытика не отслеживают :smileflag:   Просто настройки таковы, что повторный комментарий тому же участнику вы можете дать только через 10 комментариев другим участникам.

----------


## Velena

> Уже.
> Модераторы специально Скрытика не отслеживают  Просто настройки таковы, что повторный комментарий тому же участнику вы можете дать только через 10 комментариев другим участникам.


 Драконовские методы просто.. :smileflag: ..я долго была на одном форуме- там в комментариях никто не ограничивал, у меня зза год больше трех тысяч собралось :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

> Сведущие люди (знакомые дамы) говорят, что это очень дорогой бутик. Кстати, он там стоит относительно давно, только не было этих чучел. Название у него в самый раз для бутика - "Яд".
> А вот если заглянуть с лестницы, ведущей под мост, то там очень сипатичное нечто вроде заднего дворика, встроенного в дом. Не знаю как это определить, но впечатление очень приятное.
> Плюс очень интересная надпись на перилах лестницы. Воспроизводить не буду, дабы не возбуждать Модераторов. Нет-нет, ничего страшного, просто очень гармонирует с бутиком (это явно их надпись).


 Конечно дорогой, судя по именам !!! но другое дело что ни рекламы ни-че-го! никогда о нём не слышала. Хотя , например, CLONE, тот же Кокон продавал. А тут кто хозяин, интересно?

----------


## Скрытик

Что-то я уже не уверен что это львы (уши какие-то не такие). Таки нужно подъезжать смотреть. (Снято 31.12.05 в 23:30 примерно  :smileflag: )

----------


## mlch

Вопрос достаточно сложный. Этого дома уже не существует. И давно.
Но тем не менее...
Дом был известный. На популярном месте. 
Где это и что там теперь?

----------


## Скрытик

Вроде ул Преображенская, не на месте нынешнего Пассажа? (Сзади собор который стоял на месте 119й школы).

----------


## mlch

> Вроде ул Преображенская, не на месте нынешнего Пассажа? (Сзади собор который стоял на месте 119й школы).


 Снимаю шляпу! 
Абсолютно верно. Дом Крамарева на Преображенской угол Дерибасовской.

----------


## jay_dee

> Что-то я уже не уверен что это львы (уши какие-то не такие). Таки нужно подъезжать смотреть. (Снято 31.12.05 в 23:30 примерно )


 если это загадка, тогда Екатериненская 1 =) ( казино Таро )

----------


## Скрытик

> если это загадка, тогда Екатериненская 1 =) ( казино Таро )


 Нет, это не загадка - я сначала адрес написал а потом фотку выложил.
Хотя ответ правильный  :smileflag:

----------


## jay_dee

> Нет, это не загадка - я сначала адрес написал а потом фотку выложил.
> Хотя ответ правильный


 =) я адреса не видел  ...

----------


## Jorjic

> Что-то я уже не уверен что это львы (уши какие-то не такие). Таки нужно подъезжать смотреть. (Снято 31.12.05 в 23:30 примерно )


 Можно не ездить. Это точно львы.
Последняя разгадка - супер!!!!
Объясните мне, темному, что за шпиль на заднем плане? Ильинский собор? Вроде он построен позже. Хотя я и не уверен. На карте 1894 г. я его не обнаружил.

----------


## Jorjic

Еще одна загадка. Где это?

----------


## mlch

> Можно не ездить. Это точно львы.
> Последняя разгадка - супер!!!!
> Объясните мне, темному, что за шпиль на заднем плане? Ильинский собор? Вроде он построен позже. Хотя я и не уверен. На карте 1894 г. я его не обнаружил.


 Ильинская церковь была заложена в 1894 году. Так что-это не она.
Скорее всего - это шпиль Михайловской церкви на территории женского Архангело-Михайловского монастыря. Церковь взорвана в 1931 году
Кстати - выкладываю гравюру с домом Крамарева полностью.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Jorjic

Это бывшая остановка конки. От Красного креста сразу за ж.д путями. Станция Одесса малая.

----------


## Скрытик

> Ильинская церковь была заложена в 1894 году. Так что-это не она.
> Скорее всего - это шпиль Михайловской церкви на территории женского Архангело-Михайловского монастыря. Церковь взорвана в 1931 году


 Не похоже на Михайловскую церковь. Вот ее вид с Александровского проспекта. Вечером гляну в альбоме открыток что это было.

----------


## Скрытик

Нашел у себя гравюру чуть лучше качеством.
Михайловская похоже чуть левее - низкий шпиль.

----------


## Jorjic

> Йорик! Если Вас не затруднит- если во время прогулок по городу Вы заметите изображения львов- сосбщите мне, плиз.Я их собираю


 Это не загадка, ответ на просьбу.
Velena, думаю, что с этим львом (как по Вашей классификации, тянет это на льва?) Вы знакомы. На всякий случай посылаю. Да и просто красиво.
Если кто-то захочет отгадывать - милости прошу. Поэтому адрес пока не называю. Правда, с точностью до дома я его и сам не помню.

----------


## mlch

> Не похоже на Михайловскую церковь. Вот ее вид с Александровского проспекта. Вечером гляну в альбоме открыток что это было.


 На Александровском проспекте была Покровская церковь. На ее месте сейчас 119 школа. И именно она на этой открытке.
А Михайловская - возле парка была. В женском монастыре.

----------


## Jorjic

> Jorjic
> Это бывшая остановка конки. От Красного креста сразу за ж.д путями. Станция Одесса малая.


 Совершенно верно. +1.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ильинская церковь была заложена в 1894 году. Так что-это не она.
> Скорее всего - это шпиль Михайловской церкви на территории женского Архангело-Михайловского монастыря. Церковь взорвана в 1931 году
> Кстати - выкладываю гравюру с домом Крамарева полностью.


 Да, похоже, что это так. Спасибо.

----------


## Velena

> Что-то я уже не уверен что это львы (уши какие-то не такие).


 Львиный профиль, похож на льва.

----------


## Jorjic

А где находится это непонятное сооружение?

Предупреждение. Это снято в одном из дворов. Скорее всего, угадать это может только тот, кто живет, а еще лучше, вырос в этом районе. Вроде на форуме я таких уже встречал. 
Мне самому интересно назначение и происхождение этого сооружения.
Еще одно предупреждение. Сейчас это место, к сожалению, недоступно. Снимку не менее 1,5 лет.

----------


## Velena

> Это не загадка, ответ на просьбу.
> Velena, думаю, что с этим львом (как по Вашей классификации, тянет это на льва?) Вы знакомы. На всякий случай посылаю. Да и просто красиво.
> Если кто-то захочет отгадывать - милости прошу. Поэтому адрес пока не называю. Правда, с точностью до дома я его и сам не помню.
> Вложение 57622


 Да, это фото у меня есть. Очень даже тянет. Спасибо.

----------


## Velena

> Предупреждение. Это снято в одном из дворов. Скорее всего, угадать это может только тот, кто живет, а еще лучше, вырос в этом районе. Вроде на форуме я таких уже встречал.


 Мне кажется, это начало Канатной

----------


## mlch

> Мне кажется, это начало Канатной


 Или Нахимова, возле парка.

----------


## jay_dee

> А где находится это непонятное сооружение?
> Вложение 57625
> Предупреждение. Это снято в одном из дворов. Скорее всего, угадать это может только тот, кто живет, а еще лучше, вырос в этом районе. Вроде на форуме я таких уже встречал. 
> Мне самому интересно назначение и происхождение этого сооружения.
> Еще одно предупреждение. Сейчас это место, к сожалению, недоступно. Снимку не менее 1,5 лет.


 дык, там в двери не морвокзал ли ? ..

----------


## Jorjic

> Мне кажется, это начало Канатной


 Да, совершенно верно. Плюсик Ваш, если получится. А подробнее не знаете?

----------


## Jorjic

> Или Нахимова, возле парка.


 Нет, это действительно двор на Канатной, 1.

----------


## Jorjic

> дык, там в двери не морвокзал ли ? ..


 дык, нет. Это Карантинная гавань.

----------


## Jorjic

Думаю, что это отгадать будет не сложно. Но уж больно красиво! Даже кадрировать не хочется.

----------


## Omega

> Думаю, что это отгадать будет не сложно. Но уж больно красиво! Даже кадрировать не хочется.
> Вложение 57632


 Черноморская (бывшая Гефта)?

----------


## Velena

> Думаю, что это отгадать будет не сложно. Но уж больно красиво! Даже кадрировать не хочется.


 Это Веры Инбер- Купальный кажется, переулок?

Мне очень нравится смотреть на порт с начала Канатной, но я там не выросла :smileflag: . Мое детство прошло в бермудском треугольнике- Привоз, парк Ильича, Родина :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Черноморская (бывшая Гефта)?


 Правильно, это дом рядом с музеем Паустовского. Плюсик дать не могу, мой лимит для Вас исчерпан.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это Веры Инбер- Купальный кажется, переулок?


 Нет, к сожалению Вы ошиблись. Не могли бы Вы дать от моего имени плюсик *Omega* за решение этой загадки. Я только что давал ему за предыдущую загадку. 



> Мое детство прошло в бермудском треугольнике- Привоз, парк Ильича, Родина


 Бермудский, не Бермудский, а Жванецкий вырос там же, неплохое соседство.

----------


## Velena

> Не могли бы Вы дать от моего имени плюсик Omega за решение этой загадки.


 Сделано!
А в Купальном тоже интересное здание есть...

----------


## Velena

> Бермудский, не Бермудский, а Жванецкий вырос там же, неплохое соседство


 . 
К сожалению, мы сним не пересекались- кажется во времена моего детства он уже жил в Москве

----------


## Jorjic

Еще один домик. Где он и что в нем необычного?

*Velena*, внимание! На нем есть львы. После разгадки получите их в свое распоряжение.

----------


## Velena

> Velena, внимание! На нем есть львы. После разгадки получите их в свое распоряжение


 .
Львов вижу, а дом, увы, не узнаю

----------


## Jorjic

> Еще один домик. Где он и что в нем необычного?
> Вложение 57667


 Активности что-то не наблюдается. Чтобы не тормозить игру, даю подсказку.
Сам по себе дом ничем особо не примечателен. Во всяком случае мне ничего такого о нем не известно. Вряд ли его можно найти по фасаду, если вы не живете в непосредственной близости.
Обратите внимание на крышу дома.

----------


## Скрытик

Балкончик второго этажа очень похож на Софиевскую 23, но это точно не он. Я визуально не вспомню.

----------


## Jorjic

> Балкончик второго этажа очень похож на Софиевскую 23, но это точно не он. Я визуально не вспомню.


 Нет, не то, хотя и недалеко. Смотрите на крышу.

----------


## Velena

Неужели здание за заднем фоне-Орфей?

----------


## Jorjic

> Неужели здание за заднем фоне-Орфей?


 Извините, но во-первых, я не знаю, кто такой Орфей (не мифический, конечно), а во-вторых на этом снимке нет заднего фона, кроме неба.

----------


## Velena

> Извините, но во-первых, я не знаю, кто такой Орфей (не мифический, конечно), а во-вторых на этом снимке нет заднего фона, кроме неба.


 Да я же на крышу смотрела- там краешек другого здания виден. Если Вы не знаете, что такое Орфей- я Вам завидую :smileflag:  Это "чудесная " высотка, примыкающая прямо к Оперному, в переулке Чайковского :smileflag:

----------


## Надя

Похоже на улицу Екатериненскую (в районе первых номеров)

----------


## Jorjic

> Да я же на крышу смотрела- там краешек другого здания виден. Если Вы не знаете, что такое Орфей- я Вам завидую Это "чудесная " высотка, примыкающая прямо к Оперному, в переулке Чайковского


 Спасибо за просвещение, я этого не знал, тем более, что никаой это не Орфей, а обыкновенное хамство, за которое у меня тоже есть свой счет к властям.
А на крыше там вовсе не краешек другого здания. Я же всем честно говорю - смотрите на крышу, там нет второго плана!

----------


## Velena

> Спасибо за просвещение, я этого не знал, тем более, что никаой это не Орфей, а обыкновенное хамство, за которое у меня тоже есть свой счет к властям.
> А на крыше там вовсе не краешек другого здания. Я же всем честно говорю - смотрите на крышу, там нет второго плана!


 Я бы сказала, что это не хамство, а варварство. 
И "шедевры" архитектуры Наполеон и Жозефина, Генрих(мне всегда было интересно- какой их Генрихов имеется ввиду :smileflag: ),и остальные, не носящие громких имен, - изуродовали красивейший город....

----------


## Jorjic

> Похоже на улицу Екатериненскую (в районе первых номеров)


 Извините, я проскочил Ваш ответ. К сожалению нет.
Еще подсказка: может быть среди посетителей форума есть моряки, а еще лучше будущие, настоящие или бывшие штурманы. Попробуйте вмешаться.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я бы сказала, что это не хамство, а варварство. 
> И "шедевры" архитектуры Наполеон и Жозефина, Генрих(мне всегда было интересно- какой их Генрихов имеется ввиду),и остальные, не носящие громких имен, - изуродовали красивейший город....


 Ваша осведомленность вызывает восхищение. Я темный, как сто пудов дыма (так говорили в наше время).
Варвары - это те, которые все это безобразие строят, а вот те, кто дает разрешение - хамы. Они то ведают, что творят.

----------


## Скрытик

Кстати, для Velena - Новосельского угол Тираспольской (совсем рядом с Шоколадницей) такие же львы как на этой фотке. Сегодня увидел. И само здание очень красивое.

----------


## Скрытик

> Варвары - это те, которые все это безобразие строят, а вот те, кто дает разрешение - хамы. Они то ведают, что творят.


 Через толстые пачки зеленых купюр очень трудно рассмотреть что подписываешь

----------


## Velena

> Кстати, для Velena - Новосельского угол Тираспольской (совсем рядом с Шоколадницей) такие же львы как на этой фотке. Сегодня увидел. И само здание очень красивое.


 Спасибо. Мне тоже это здание нравится :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

А это не на Княжеской случайно?

----------


## jay_dee

> Еще один домик. Где он и что в нем необычного?
> Вложение 57667
> *Velena*, внимание! На нем есть львы. После разгадки получите их в свое распоряжение.


 Ласточкина угол Екатериненской ?

----------


## Elleна

Кажется, это напротив главного корпуса Нархоза, на Преображенской

----------


## Чёрная моль

> Кажется, это напротив главного корпуса Нархоза, на Преображенской


 100% оно. В кадр попала вывеска "Цветка жизни"))

----------


## Скрытик

> 100% оно. В кадр попала вывеска "Цветка жизни"))


 Интересно что это таки почти близнец того самого здания на Софиевской 23, проезжал - очень похоже.

----------


## Чёрная моль

> Интересно что это таки почти близнец того самого здания на Софиевской 23, проезжал - очень похоже.


 Может похожи - они близко расположены получаются и могут быть выполнены в одном стиле.


Апд. Точно напротив Нархоза. Мне что-то рассказывали про него, что что-то в нем есть интересное, но не помню  Так что будем ждать автора загадки.

----------


## Скрытик

Мне лень было сворачивать вечером, но возможно это то самое зданеи которое выкупил в начале 90х один состоятельный человечек и реставрировал его (там стены рушились).

----------


## Jorjic

> Кажется, это напротив главного корпуса Нархоза, на Преображенской


 Конечно. Это именно это здание. Спасибо, я уже было потерял надежду.
Всех прошу меня извинить, я вчера вечером не заходил на форум, поэтому пусть это будет ответом и на последующие попытки идентифицировать это здание. 
Я вначале сомневался, выкладывать ли эту загадку, считал, что она слишком проста, а оказалось совсем наоборот. И еще, я ожидал, что ответит кто-то из мужчин. Прошу прощения у милых дам, но в моем сознании морское дело и морская романтика больше ассоциируются с мужским началом. 
Дело в том, что сооружение на крыше, на которое я обращал внимание, это створный знак (своего рода маяк), по которому ориентируются суда, маневрирующие в Одесском заливе. По ночам виден его красный луч, особенно явственно в туманную погоду. Для меня с детства это место было окружено ореолом некоторой таинственности и морской романтики. Позже это место для меня ассоциировалось с тем, что прочитал у Грина. Это уже лирика. 
Спасибо всем. Если получили удовольствие - я очень рад, если нет - прошу прощения.

----------


## Скрытик

*Velena* а такие у Вас есть?

----------


## Velena

> *Velena* а такие у Вас есть?


 Кокретно этого- нету. я уже всех знаю в лицо.  :smileflag: Спасибо. Где живет этот лева?

----------


## Скрытик

> Кокретно этого- нету. я уже всех знаю в лицо. Спасибо. Где живет этот лева?


 Совсем рядом с тем что я описывал в прошлый раз. Новосельского угол Преображенской, напртив салона СТЕНЛИ. Каждый день на них смотрел и не видел  :smileflag: 
там их много - над каждым окном.

----------


## jay_dee

> Конечно. Это именно это здание. Спасибо, я уже было потерял надежду.
> Всех прошу меня извинить, я вчера вечером не заходил на форум, поэтому пусть это будет ответом и на последующие попытки идентифицировать это здание. 
> Я вначале сомневался, выкладывать ли эту загадку, считал, что она слишком проста, а оказалось совсем наоборот. И еще, я ожидал, что ответит кто-то из мужчин. Прошу прощения у милых дам, но в моем сознании морское дело и морская романтика больше ассоциируются с мужским началом. 
> Дело в том, что сооружение на крыше, на которое я обращал внимание, это створный знак (своего рода маяк), по которому ориентируются суда, маневрирующие в Одесском заливе. По ночам виден его красный луч, особенно явственно в туманную погоду. Для меня с детства это место было окружено ореолом некоторой таинственности и морской романтики. Позже это место для меня ассоциировалось с тем, что прочитал у Грина. Это уже лирика. 
> Спасибо всем. Если получили удовольствие - я очень рад, если нет - прошу прощения.


 не парся. тебе спасибо за интересную загадку =) +1

----------


## jay_dee

как же я мог забыть не спросить у вас, где находится мой любимый балкончик =)

----------


## Jorjic

> как же я мог забыть не спросить у вас, где находится мой любимый балкончик =)


 Музей Западного и Восточного искусства.

----------


## Velena

> Совсем рядом с тем что я описывал в прошлый раз. Новосельского угол Преображенской, напртив салона СТЕНЛИ. Каждый день на них смотрел и не видел 
> там их много - над каждым окном.


 Спасибо. Я тоже себе удивляюсь- почему я многого не замечала раньше?

ПОздравляю всех  интересующихся историей и архитектурой Одессы с наступающим 2007 годом!
Всем- хорошего настроения, здоровья , исполнения желаний и новых открытий, связанных с любимым городом! 
Одессе- процветания, сохранения памятников, реставрации старых домов, поменьше новостроек в центре !
Очень рада была познакомиться, надеюсь на дельнейшее интересное общение в 2007!
Моя любимая башенка.Любимые львы. Любимая улица.Любимый парк.
[/URL][/URL]

----------


## Скрытик

2 *Velena -* спасибо за поздравления, видел еще на Торговой угол Щепкина львов как на Новосельского (над окнами).

----------


## Velena

> 2 *Velena -* спасибо за поздравления, видел еще на Торговой угол Щепкина львов как на Новосельского (над окнами).


 Спасибо.Мы сегодня пойдем ночью в город, попытаюсь каких-нибудь львов ночью поснимать. Жалко горсад закрыт, хотя львы стоят.

----------


## Скрытик

Тогда еще навскидку Дом Ученых и на Екатериненской площади  сегодня видел. Но эти наверняка уже известны.

----------


## jay_dee

> Музей Западного и Восточного искусства.


 +1 , с новым годом =)

не могу поставить плюс ...позже обязательно поставлю

----------


## Jorjic

> +1 , с новым годом =)
> не могу поставить плюс ...позже обязательно поставлю


 Не парься. За это +1 много, просто я оказался "в нужное время в нужном месте". Эркер, действительно, очень красивый, но уж очень приметный.

----------


## Richard

Что это - не знаю Знаю лишь где находится. Судя по остаткам шикарной лепнины на потолке и открытой площадке, когда-то это был нехилый ресторан

----------


## Скрытик

Мне кажется что это территория Межрейсовой базы моряков. Видел лет 5 назад там нечто похожее.

----------


## Richard

> Мне кажется что это территория Межрейсовой базы моряков. Видел лет 5 назад там нечто похожее.


 Совершенно верно. А что это за здание, никто не знает?

----------


## Скрытик

> Совершенно верно. А что это за здание, никто не знает?


 Я не в курсе. Спрашивал местных (они правда арендаторы) не знают. Вообще места очень интересные. Не верится что до сих пор "неоприходовано"...

----------


## CHAR

а где именно оно находится....так и не указали....(плиз)

----------


## Скрытик

> а где именно оно находится....так и не указали....(плиз)


 Я указал. МБМ что в начале Пионерской, кажется пер. Курортный называется - между Французским бульваром и просп. Шевченко, вглубь к морю.

----------


## CHAR

сенкс...

----------


## Richard

> Я не в курсе. Спрашивал местных (они правда арендаторы) не знают. Вообще места очень интересные. Не верится что до сих пор "неоприходовано"...


 Согласен, место действительно очень интересное. За этим зданием находится огромнейшая свалка - яма, в которую владельцы МБМ сваливают строительный мусор и пищевые отходы. Я чуть не офигел, когда это увидел - курортная зона и посередине нее полигон бытовых отходов  Поневоле задумаешься, а может прав был Руслан Борисович, распродавая дома отдыха? Это даже не безхозяйственность - это просто преступление

----------


## Richard

> а где именно оно находится....так и не указали....(плиз)


 Если идти по главной аллее несворачивая, то упретесь в это здание. Похоже раньше оно было одним из главных в комплексе МБМ. Там есть еще один неплохой образчик  эпохи соцреализма - клуб, также заброшенный

----------


## Скрытик

> Если идти по главной аллее несворачивая, то упретесь в это здание. Похоже раньше оно было одним из главных в комплексе МБМ. Там есть еще один неплохой образчик эпохи соцреализма - клуб, также заброшенный


 Мне показалось что это заброшеные корпуса гостиницы или санатория.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Игрушка понравилась. Раз в эфире такие короли, посылаю еще одну (сдвоенную) картинку. Если покажется, что это слишком, прошу заранее прощения.
> Подсказка. Это самый центр города (центрее не бывает). Место снято с двух точек, нижней и верхней.
> Вложение 57114


 А не двор ли это на Дерибасовской, кторый со спуском в незасыпанную часть Военной балки?

----------


## jay_dee

> А не двор ли это на Дерибасовской, кторый со спуском в незасыпанную часть Военной балки?


 так отгадали ж вроде , или нет ?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Так я на форуме сколько недель не появлялся... Увидел загадку, написал ответ.

----------


## Jorjic

> А не двор ли это на Дерибасовской, кторый со спуском в незасыпанную часть Военной балки?


 Да, это спуск во дворе дома Вагнера на Дерибасовской/Екатерининской/Ланжероновской.
Поскольку никто не отгадал, то +1.

----------


## piryur

> Да, это спуск во дворе дома Вагнера на Дерибасовской/Екатерининской/Ланжероновской.
> Поскольку никто не отгадал, то +1.


 Хм, "меня терзают смутные сомнения", не могу понять, что вы имеете в виду...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это двор бывшего зданий Ришельевского лицея (Дерибасовская / Екатерининская / Ланжероновская).

----------


## Jorjic

Что-то заглохла загадочная активность. Жалко, если прервется. На мой вкус - это и увлекательно и познавательно. 
Или это посленовогодняя спячка?
Выкладываю загадку-курьез. Мне трудно представить, что есть люди, которые могут не знать, где находится это заведение. Пустячок, а приятно.
Вложение 58953

----------


## Alexandr

Очень похоже на Канатную, но сомневаюсь. Таких арок - пруд-пруди. А вот табличка коммунистов - это адрес, но вопрос - какой?!

----------


## Jorjic

> Очень похоже на Канатную, но сомневаюсь. Таких арок - пруд-пруди. А вот табличка коммунистов - это адрес, но вопрос - какой?!


 Нет, не Канатная. Дело не в арке, а в табличке.
Пояснение для родившихся в посткоммунистическую эпоху: лет двадцать назад просто даже теоретически не могло быть человека, который не знал местонахождения этой конторы.

----------


## Alexandr

Областуную не знал, но районная была рядом. Ну не верю я, что это Куликово поле. )

----------


## NeMo

Там подсказка с поликлиникой

----------


## Alexandr

> Там подсказка с поликлиникой


 Табличка новая сильно...
Неужели район еврейскрой?!
Хотя Пастера и Торговая... Да и Жуковского может быть. Где ж ныне комуняки расположились? Незнаю.

----------


## Jorjic

> Там подсказка с поликлиникой


 С поликлиникой я, конечно, прокололся. Но все равно интересно - поликлиники известны больше, чем обкомы.

----------


## ddd123

Это Пастера, по правой стороне, если идти к горсаду.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это Пастера, по правой стороне, если идти к горсаду.


 Совершенно верно. +1.

----------


## mlch

Кто вспомнит - где этот орел живет?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Гаванная

----------


## job2001

> Совершенно верно. +1.


 Вот только перед НГ сам впервые заметил там эту табличку, тоже думал может загадать :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Гаванная


 Абсолютно точно. Гаванная 11.

----------


## Good++++

Может эта фотография уже была здесь? Случайно нашёл в интернете сегодня. Там надпись: "Mary Rae Woodhouse nee Webster in Odessa"
А где этот дом находится (находился), на какой улице, может кто-то знает? Визуально - здание очень знакомое.
Смотрите по ссылке: http://www.zimdocs.btinternet.co.uk/fh/images/Marie_Websters_house_in_Odessa.jpg

----------


## Richard_I

> Может эта фотография уже была здесь? Случайно нашёл в интернете сегодня. Там надпись: "Mary Rae Woodhouse nee Webster in Odessa"
> А где этот дом находится (находился), на какой улице, может кто-то знает? Визуально - здание очень знакомое.
> Вложение 68157


 Есть похожее здание на Комсомольской (напротив второго роддома). Может оно?

----------


## mlch

> Есть похожее здание на Комсомольской (напротив второго роддома). Может оно?


 Действительно, похоже. Но надо смотреть.
Но еще более интересно - куда приводит поиск по  фразе: "Mary Rae Woodhouse nee Webster in Odessa"
На семейный сайт истории семьи Платтов, Вебстеров и Вудхаусов, довольно тесно связанную с Одессой. 
Там, правда, практически все на английском. Но очень интересная информация о работе Одесского водопровода, где работал управляющим Джон Джозеф Платт в конце 19-го, начале 20-го веков.
Большое спасибо Good++++ за наводку.

----------


## Jorjic

> Может эта фотография уже была здесь? Случайно нашёл в интернете сегодня. Там надпись: "Mary Rae Woodhouse nee Webster in Odessa"
> А где этот дом находится (находился), на какой улице, может кто-то знает? Визуально - здание очень знакомое.
> Вложение 68157


 Мне кажется, что это Итальянский бульвар, угол Гимназической.

----------


## Jorjic

> Действительно, похоже. Но надо смотреть.
> Но еще более интересно - куда приводит поиск по  фразе: "Mary Rae Woodhouse nee Webster in Odessa"
> На семейный сайт истории семьи Платтов, Вебстеров и Вудхаусов, довольно тесно связанную с Одессой. 
> Там, правда, практически все на английском. Но очень интересная информация о работе Одесского водопровода, где работал управляющим Джон Джозеф Платт в конце 19-го, начале 20-го веков.
> Большое спасибо Good++++ за наводку.


 Сайт, действительно, интересный. А какая там подборка гравюр!!!

----------


## asmo

хороший сайт нашел, я вчера в яндекс закинул, он ниче не выдал, а сегодня загуглил и нашел) редкие семейные фото, здорово. респект

----------


## Good++++

> Действительно, похоже. Но надо смотреть.
> Но еще более интересно - куда приводит поиск по  фразе: "Mary Rae Woodhouse nee Webster in Odessa"
> На семейный сайт истории семьи Платтов, Вебстеров и Вудхаусов, довольно тесно связанную с Одессой. 
> Там, правда, практически все на английском. Но очень интересная информация о работе Одесского водопровода, где работал управляющим Джон Джозеф Платт в конце 19-го, начале 20-го веков.
> Большое спасибо Good++++ за наводку.


 Да, именно на этом сайте есть упомянутая информация. Я довольно часто через поисковые системы ищу фото об Одессе и частенько, углубившись в дальние страницы, нахожу что-то новое, ранее не публиковавшееся. Разместил фото, а потом засомневался (хотел убрать), а как там с копирайтом, не нарушены ли чьи-то права? Вроде на этом сайте ничего не указано про копирайт... А все ли фотографии, помещенные на этом форуме размещены с учётом интересов правообладателя? Не знаю, просветите...

----------


## Jorjic

> Да, именно на этом сайте есть упомянутая информация. Я довольно часто через поисковые системы ищу фото об Одессе и частенько, углубившись в дальние страницы, нахожу что-то новое, ранее не публиковавшееся. Разместил фото, а потом засомневался (хотел убрать), а как там с копирайтом, не нарушены ли чьи-то права? Вроде на этом сайте ничего не указано про копирайт... А все ли фотографии, помещенные на этом форуме размещены с учётом интересов правообладателя? Не знаю, просветите...


 Не бери в голову! Насколько я понимаю, размещение фото здесь не есть публикация. К тому же можно дать ссылку.
А дом точно Итальянский бульвар, 11. Сегодня проверил.

----------


## jay_dee

сайтик просто зашибись ... отличные фото и открытки. Good++++   +1 =)

----------


## Serge

> Дело в том, что сооружение на крыше, на которое я обращал внимание, это створный знак (своего рода маяк), по которому ориентируются суда, маневрирующие в Одесском заливе. По ночам виден его красный луч, особенно явственно в туманную погоду.


 вот я его сразу узнал по маяку с форточкой. :smileflag:  
интересно, кто этот маяк обслуживает

----------


## Jorjic

Для поддержания разговора - простенькая загадка
Вложение 68932

----------


## gella

Красота какая! А главное совсем недавно видела, но не помню где

----------


## Richard_I

> Для поддержания разговора - простенькая загадка
> Вложение 68932


 Малая Арнаутская?

----------


## Boer

Малая Арнаутская угол Канатного переулка

----------


## Jorjic

> Малая Арнаутская угол Канатного переулка


 Да, правильно. Про дом ничего не знаю, но уж больно он мне нравится.

----------


## gella

> Малая Арнаутская угол Канатного переулка


 Бью себя пяткой в лоб - я ж там за углом работаю

----------


## Скрытик

Для Velen-ы, можно считать загадкой но думаю что не очень сложный вопросик. Такие львы есть? (Сорри за качество - только что в сумраке снимал телефоном).

----------


## Velena

> Для Velen-ы, можно считать загадкой но думаю что не очень сложный вопросик. Такие львы есть? (Сорри за качество - только что в сумраке снимал телефоном).


 КАжется львов в рамочке у меня нет. Где находятся- тоже не знаю. Может быть, Баранова?

----------


## Скрытик

Нет, гораздо ближе к Дерибасовской  :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

> Нет, гораздо ближе к Дерибасовской


 Гаванная со стороны Горсада?

----------


## Скрытик

> Гаванная со стороны Горсада?


 Тоже нет, но теплее чем Баранова  :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

Екатерининская между Дерибасовской и Греческой. Дом в котором художественный салон.

----------


## Скрытик

> Екатерининская между Дерибасовской и Греческой. Дом в котором художественный салон.


 Будем считать правильно, хотя на кварталл промах - Между Греческой и Жуковского, над казино "Сплит".

----------


## Omega

> Будем считать правильно, хотя на кварталл промах - Между Греческой и Жуковского, над казино "Сплит".


  Чуть промазала :smileflag:

----------


## MASS_N

> Да, правильно. Про дом ничего не знаю, но уж больно он мне нравится.


 Это Канатный переулок, если не ошибаюсь.
1896 года постройка.


_____________

Узнаете, где это вопрос на внимательность? )

----------


## Omega

> Узнаете, где это вопрос на внимательность? )


 Тираспольскоя площадь/1905 года

----------


## MASS_N

> Тираспольскоя площадь/1905 года


 21-й трамвай подсказал )

----------


## Omega

Нет. Круговой щит на заднем плане.)

----------


## Jorjic

Простенькая загадка для расслабления и получения удовольствия

----------


## Скрытик

Гоголя?

----------


## Velena

Похоже на Сабанеев мост,когда еще не пристроили Картинную галерею к особняку Толстых

----------


## Скрытик

> Похоже на Сабанеев мост,когда еще не пристроили Картинную галерею к особняку Толстых


 Я именно это имел в виду. Чуть впереди нынышний "Дом Ученых"...

----------


## MASS_N

> Нет. Круговой щит на заднем плане.)


 молодца, внимательный )

----------


## Jorjic

> Похоже на Сабанеев мост,когда еще не пристроили Картинную галерею к особняку Толстых


 Да, совершенно точно. Спасибо.

----------


## Jorjic

*Velena*, с возвращением с зимних каникул!
В честь возвращения - "львиная загадка". Думаю, что отгадать будет не просто, поэтому долго тянуть с ответом не буду. Здание и его "львиный" фрагмент.

----------


## Omega

> *Velena*, с возвращением с зимних каникул!
> В честь возвращения - "львиная загадка". Думаю, что отгадать будет не просто, поэтому долго тянуть с ответом не буду. Здание и его "львиный" фрагмент.
> Вложение 69154Вложение 69155


 Маразлиевская, в районе Троицкой.

----------


## Jorjic

> Маразлиевская, в районе Троицкой.


 Нет, это было бы слишком просто, особенно для *Velen*ы. Она там каждый дом знает.

----------


## Omega

> Нет, это было бы слишком просто, особенно для *Velen*ы. Она там каждый дом знает.


 Там есть очень похожий дом. Тогда мне приходит в голову только Успенская.

----------


## Скрытик

Торговая 3.
С утра думал что ошибся - вышел из дому и понял что нет. Я в соседнем дворе живу  :smileflag: 
Удивляюсь как я их не заметил раньше!

----------


## Jorjic

> Торговая 3.
> С утра думал что ошибся - вышел из дому и понял что нет. Я в соседнем дворе живу 
> Удивляюсь как я их не заметил раньше!


 Совершенно верно. "Большое видится на расстоянии".
ЗЫ."Плюсик" за мной.

----------


## Velena

> *Velena*, с возвращением с зимних каникул!
> В честь возвращения - "львиная загадка". Думаю, что отгадать будет не просто, поэтому долго тянуть с ответом не буду. Здание и его "львиный" фрагмент.
> Вложение 69154Вложение 69155


 Спасибо. ПОтрясающие львы.Пора делать вылазку в район Нового рынка.

----------


## Скрытик

> Спасибо. ПОтрясающие львы.Пора делать вылазку в район Нового рынка.


 Там рядышком Торговая угол Щепкина тоже львы есть, сфоткать не получается никак. На Баранова обязательно должны быть - там красивые дома.

----------


## Velena

> Там рядышком Торговая угол Щепкина тоже львы есть, сфоткать не получается никак. На Баранова обязательно должны быть - там красивые дома.


 Да, мне тоже этот район очень нравится.

----------


## Jorjic

> Там рядышком Торговая угол Щепкина тоже львы есть, сфоткать не получается никак.


 Торговая угол Щепкина - вот они:
Вложение 69166
*Velena*, добро пожаловать в наш район.
А чтобы покончить с имеющимися у меня на данный момент в наличии львами и угодить даме, выкладываю на условиях предыдущей загадки еще один львиный дом. Район оживленный, но именно этот дом чуть в стороне.

----------


## Velena

> Торговая угол Щепкина - вот они:
> Вложение 69166
> *Velena*, добро пожаловать в наш район.
> А чтобы покончить с имеющимися у меня на данный момент в наличии львами и угодить даме, выкладываю на условиях предыдущей загадки еще один львиный дом. Район оживленный, но именно этот дом чуть в стороне.
> Вложение 69167Вложение 69168


 Спасибо.Приятно, что в нашем городе есть джентельмены, которым львы тоже симпатичны :smileflag: .Тоже не знакома с этими симпатягами, жду разгадки.

----------


## Скрытик

На Екатериненской площади несколько львов имеется. Самый роскошный над аркой при въезде во двор что смотрит в сторону моря, прямо напротив памятника. Темно было - не смог снять.

----------


## Velena

> На Екатериненской площади несколько львов имеется. Самый роскошный над аркой при въезде во двор что смотрит в сторону моря, прямо напротив памятника. Темно было - не смог снять.


 Я его в новогоднюю ночь пыталась снять- с тем же успехом, а на казино- сняла-того, о котором Вы писали- действительно, нетипичный лев, постмодернистский :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

А грифоны тоже львами считаются? :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Ну, где этот лев, мне даже спрашивать как-то неудобно. Я думаю - все завсегдатаи этой темы его хорошо знают.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну, где этот лев, мне даже спрашивать как-то неудобно.


 Мне тоже неудобно отвечать, но раз я оказался тут первым, то, заливаясь краской стыда, отвечу: Жуковская, 32.

----------


## Jorjic

Для *Velena*.
Обнаружил у себя еще львов и дарю их Вам. Для загадки это слишком сложно. Это балкон во дворе дома по Преображенской, 4. Вообще то там шел, или даже еще идет, ремонт, но надеюсь, что на это рука не поднимется.

Тогда же и в том же дворе обнаружил одинокую розу, цветущую на клумбе посередине двора. Дарю ее Вам тоже.

----------


## mlch

> Мне тоже неудобно отвечать, но раз я оказался тут первым, то, заливаясь краской стыда, отвечу: Жуковская, 32.


 Правильно. Честно говоря, я просто забыл поставить адрес вчера вечером, хоть и собирался сделать это.  
А что насчет грифонов?

----------


## Jorjic

> А чтобы покончить с имеющимися у меня на данный момент в наличии львами, выкладываю на условиях предыдущей загадки еще один львиный дом. Район оживленный, но именно этот дом чуть в стороне.
> Вложение 69167Вложение 69168


 Поскольку вариантов нет, даю ответ. Это Итальянский бульвар, вернее, его аппендикс, который находится за сооружением "Палладиум".

----------


## Jorjic

> А что насчет грифонов?


 Пока глухо... Крутится что-то вроде Пушкинской, но ничего конкретного.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Грифоны - это Пушкинская угол Греческой, нет?

----------


## Jorjic

> Грифоны - это Пушкинская угол Греческой, нет?


 Я тоже так думал...

----------


## mlch

> Грифоны - это Пушкинская угол Греческой, нет?


 Правильно! 
Банк "Порто-Франко" со стороны Греческой.
А плюсик дать - меня опять не пускает

----------


## Velena

> А грифоны тоже львами считаются?


 Конечно считаются,тем более что эти не только с львиным телом, но и с львиной головой :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Для *Velena*.
> Обнаружил у себя еще львов и дарю их Вам. Для загадки это слишком сложно. Это балкон во дворе дома по Преображенской, 4. Вообще то там шел, или даже еще идет, ремонт, но надеюсь, что на это рука не поднимется.
> Вложение 69239
> Тогда же и в том же дворе обнаружил одинокую розу, цветущую на клумбе посередине двора. Дарю ее Вам тоже.
> Вложение 69240


 Спасибо, львов на ограждении балконов еще не встречала. 
Спасибо за розу, очень трогательно.

----------


## Jorjic

> Правильно! 
> Банк "Порто-Франко" со стороны Греческой.
> А плюсик дать - меня опять не пускает


 Дал плюсик за тебя. У меня их избыток. Обидно, я тоже об этом думал, но...

----------


## Скрытик

> Я его в новогоднюю ночь пыталась снять- с тем же успехом, а на казино- сняла-того, о котором Вы писали- действительно, нетипичный лев, постмодернистский


 Сегодня снял на ходу, там дядьки тоже классные:

----------


## Jorjic

Где это и что это (было)?

----------


## mlch

> Сегодня снял на ходу, там дядьки тоже классные:


 А я пешком шел  :smileflag:  
Дарю!

----------


## mlch

> Где это и что это (было)?
> Вложение 69312


 Погранзастава у пляжа Дельфин

----------


## Jorjic

> Погранзастава у пляжа Дельфин


 Место - да, остальное - нет.

----------


## Jorjic

> А я пешком шел


 Как мы не столкнулись? Вот сегодняшний кадр.
Вложение 69316

----------


## Скрытик

> Как мы не столкнулись? Вот сегодняшний кадр.
> Вложение 69316


 Я проезжал в 14:50  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Я проезжал в 14:50


 А я вскоре после 12.

----------


## mlch

> Я проезжал в 14:50


 А я в час дня припарковался на Торговой и видел, как ты мимо меня вниз проехал и там тоже припарковался. :smileflag:  
А оттуда я пешком прошелся. Так что на площади был примерно в 13-30

----------


## Скрытик

> А я в час дня припарковался на Торговой и видел, как ты мимо меня вниз проехал и там тоже припарковался. 
> А оттуда я пешком прошелся. Так что на площади был примерно в 13-30


 Не может быть! Я в 14:30 малого из школы возле Самсунга на Преображенской забрал и потом только домой поехал. Видимо ты меня с кем то попутал - я во двор заезжаю обычно. Там часто темно-серая Вольво как у меня бывает паркуется.

----------


## mlch

> Не может быть! Я в 14:30 малого из школы возле Самсунга на Преображенской забрал и потом только домой поехал. Видимо ты меня с кем то попутал - я во двор заезжаю обычно. Там часто темно-серая Вольво как у меня бывает паркуется.


 Значит не ты. :smileflag:  
Я просто обратил внимание на такую-же Вольво, как у тебя на аватаре и вспомнил, что ты недавно писал, что там живешь. А таких машин в городе не слишком много. 
Значит - не прав :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Вот это да! И у всех разные фото- разный взгляд. Что-то сегодня витало в воздухе :smileflag:

----------


## Boer

Jorjic
здание станции размагничивания судов между Собачим и Шаландой

----------


## Jorjic

> Jorjic
> здание станции размагничивания судов между Собачим и Шаландой


 Совершенно точно. Плюсик за мной. Пока не могу.

----------


## Richard_I

Velena, есть еще львы на фасаде по Екатериненской, 22 (хотя, может этот адрес уже указывали) и на Фр. Бульваре (2 забора, но "новострой")

----------


## Velena

> Velena, есть еще львы на фасаде по Екатериненской, 22 (хотя, может этот адрес уже указывали) и на Фр. Бульваре (2 забора, но "новострой")


 Спасибо, на Французском знаю, такие же на Белинского.

----------


## Velena

Что находится в этом здании?

----------


## Скрытик

Не ОНУ? (ОГУ)

----------


## Velena

> Не ОНУ? (ОГУ)


 холодно

----------


## Hunter_83

> Что находится в этом здании?


 Не могу вспомнить. Совсем недавно видел. Вроде как на Пушкинской.

----------


## Velena

> Не могу вспомнить. Совсем недавно видел. Вроде как на Пушкинской.


 Скорее всего, видели, но не Пушкинская.

----------


## Omega

Маразлиевская?Дворец студентов?

----------


## Velena

> Маразлиевская?Дворец студентов?


 НЕт, дворец студентов более витиеватый :smileflag: , до Маразлиевской не близко :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

Тогда единственный вариант, который у меня есть - это Пастера.

----------


## Velena

> Тогда единственный вариант, который у меня есть - это Пастера.


 Холодно. Но ведь я не спрашиваю об улице- я спрашиваю, что там находится :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

Больница, поликлиника.

----------


## Velena

> Больница, поликлиника.


 конкретнее, плиз-название учреждения, которое там находится

----------


## Omega

Валиховский переулок.Станция скорой помощи.

----------


## Velena

> Валиховский переулок.Станция скорой помощи.


 Холодно

----------


## Omega

Тогда совсем последний вариант - Еврейская больница.

----------


## Jorjic

> Что находится в этом здании?


 Какое-то из комплекса зданий Медина? Кажется роддом.

----------


## Velena

> Тогда совсем последний вариант - Еврейская больница.


 Да, плюсик за правильный ответ.Корпус со стороны Мясоедовской, там находится операционная, если я правильно поняла топологию больницы

----------


## Velena

> Какое-то из комплекса зданий Медина?


 Нет, к сожалению.
Не могу поставить плюсик Омеге, может выручите?Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Jorjic

> Нет, к сожалению.
> Не могу поставить плюсик Омеге, может выручите?Заранее спасибо.


 С удовольствием.

----------


## Velena

Не могу найти архитектора Еврейской больницы. Мало информации об истории, может плохо ищу :smileflag: 
Нашла только это:



> Немногие знают историю известной на всю Одессу городской клинической больницы № 1. Основана она была в 1800 году, сначала располагалась в нынешнем Приморском районе, потом была перенесена на Молдаванку в дом, который до этого принадлежал секретарше губернатора .
>  Там же до больницы размещалась грязелечебница, собиравшая большое количество одесситов, желавших поправить свое здоровье. Средства на организацию больницы собирала еврейская община, именно поэтому в Одессе ГКБ №1 называют просто «еврейской» больницей.
> В 1829 году впервые была создана государственная аптека в Еврейской больнице


 И на старых открытках ее нет, если владете этой информацией, напишите, плиз.

----------


## Jorjic

> Мало информации об истории, может плохо ищу


 Нашел текст по истории больницы. Ссылку "кушать" почему-то не хочет. Выкладываю как текстовый файл, чтобы не загромождать форум.
Еврейская больница.txt



> И на старых открытках ее нет


 На открытках я ее тоже что-то не помню. А архитектор, скорее всего, тот же, что строил университет. Прямо близнецы. Попробую поискать.

----------


## piryur

А я давно обратил внимание на то, что у многих зданий (больницы: еврейская, №2 на Пастера, университет, медин и др.) сходная архитектура... Они, скорее всего, в одно время строились и архитектор если не один, так одной школы...

----------


## Velena

> Нашел текст по истории больницы. Ссылку "кушать" почему-то не хочет. Выкладываю как текстовый файл, чтобы не загромождать форум.
> Вложение 69454
> 
> На открытках я ее тоже что-то не помню. А архитектор, скорее всего, тот же, что строил университет. Прямо близнецы. Попробую поискать.


 Спасибо.

----------


## Усё

А вот в Интернете есть фотка, только немогу понять где это...

----------


## cONST

уж не Деволановский ли это спуск (который за Эпсилоном) ?

----------


## Omega

А что еще? Отель "Одесса" на заднем плане второго снимка ни с чем не спутаешь.

----------


## Volchonok

А вот в интернете нашла тоже две прикольные фотки :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> уж не Деволановский ли это спуск (который за Эпсилоном) ?


 Абсолютно верно. Снимок сделан со Строгановского моста. Справа виден кусочек одного из корпусов Эпсилона.
Именно снимок а не снимки! Первый - это обработанная фотошопом копия второго.

----------


## Sanches

> Вложение 69457
> 
> А вот в Интернете есть фотка, только немогу понять где это...


 кстати если кто не заметил то эти две картинки это одна и та же фотография, переделанная в фотошопе, причем довольно неплохо

----------


## mlch

> А вот в интернете нашла тоже две прикольные фотки
> Вложение 69458Вложение 69459


 Да. Был такой период, когда на постаменте Екатерины стоял "основоположник марксизма".
Но еще более прикольно (если правда, конечно) - то что этот же постамент, точнее его центральную колонну использовали потом для памятника Ленину, стоявшего за Пересыпским мостом, на Московской. 
Читал об этом когда-то очень давно, но теперь не могу вспомнить и найти - где?

----------


## Jorjic

> А вот в интернете нашла тоже две прикольные фотки
> Вложение 69458Вложение 69459


 В интернете - это слишком общо. Эти картинки я выложил несколько дней назад на форуме в теме "Когда деревья были маленькими..." Я не в претензии, просто для справки.

----------


## Volchonok

> В интернете - это слишком общо. Эти картинки я выложил несколько дней назад на форуме в теме "Когда деревья были маленькими..." Я не в претензии, просто для справки.


 я там не была и не видела  сори...
это доказывает то, что фотки классные :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Да. Был такой период, когда на постаменте Екатерины стоял "основоположник марксизма".
> Но еще более прикольно (если правда, конечно) - то что этот же постамент, точнее его центральную колонну использовали потом для памятника Ленину, стоявшего за Пересыпским мостом, на Московской. 
> Читал об этом когда-то очень давно, но теперь не могу вспомнить и найти - где?


 Насчет памятника Ленину - не знаю, вряд ли. А вот то, что на этом месте стояла колонна без ступеней, мне почему-то помнится. Тем более, что я там бывал очень часто - в доме напротив жила моя бабушка. Но *Буджак* выложил фото "голого" постамента со ступенями.
А "основоположник" был еще и в таком виде. Злые языки говорят, что он был из папье-маше и его время от времени сдувало ветром.

----------


## Jorjic

Что это за домик и где он находится?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Где находится - это легко. На Гимназической (?) между Итальянским бульваром и Пантелеймоновской. А вот ЧТО это за домик - не в курсе

----------


## Jorjic

> Где находится - это легко. На Гимназической (?) между Итальянским бульваром и Пантелеймоновской. А вот ЧТО это за домик - не в курсе


 Адрес правильный. (Плюсик откладывается до лучших времен).

----------


## Velena

> Где находится - это легко. На Гимназической (?) между Итальянским бульваром и Пантелеймоновской. А вот ЧТО это за домик - не в курсе


 Сейчас- это корпус Аграрного университета, а когда-то была гимназия, давшая имя улице...

----------


## Jorjic

> Сейчас- это корпус Аграрного университета, а когда-то была гимназия, давшая имя улице...


 Конечно. Что за мучение, опять не могу дать "+"! У меня уже целый список.

----------


## jay_dee

что в этом здании находится сейчас =) если кто скажет что в нём было раньше получит 2 + =) 
PS первый этаж выразел, с ним будет легко, хотя я думаю и без него быстро справитесь =)

----------


## Velena

> что в этом здании находится сейчас =) если кто скажет что в нём было раньше получит 2 + =) 
> PS первый этаж выразел, с ним будет легко, хотя я думаю и без него быстро справитесь =)


 Может мне везде мерещится Маразлиевская :smileflag: , но похоже на Дворец студентов,в котором  раньше располагался Крестьянский банк (арх. Дмитренко)

----------


## jay_dee

неа =)

----------


## Omega

Греческая, возле моста

----------


## jay_dee

холодно

----------


## cONST

Гоголя ? Что-то похожее возле Нархоза вроде

----------


## jay_dee

холодно.

а это я тут случайно на львов напоролся. такой лёва охраняющий Воронцовский дворец подойдёт ? http://ont2007.narod.ru/Foto/odessa/Big/0010.JPG

----------


## Good++++

Кинотеатр "Одесса"?

----------


## jay_dee

неа

----------


## Скрытик

Пастера? (корпус Физинститута).

----------


## jay_dee

теплее. подсказку дать ? =)

----------


## Скрытик

Конная, рядом с Украинским театром? 
Если нет, то можно подсказку.

----------


## Ribeiro

> что в этом здании находится сейчас =) если кто скажет что в нём было раньше получит 2 + =) 
> PS первый этаж выразел, с ним будет легко, хотя я думаю и без него быстро справитесь =)


 Аптека Гаевского там на первом этаже! Вид с Воронцовского сквера от памятника :smileflag:

----------


## jay_dee

подсказка

----------


## Richard_I

ул. Старопортофранковская (недалеко от площади 1905 г.), но вот что там находится - не помню (кажется, какая-то "мореходка")

----------


## jay_dee

> ул. Старопортофранковская (недалеко от площади 1905 г.), но вот что там находится - не помню (кажется, какая-то "мореходка")


 правильно. +1 =) Старопортофранковская 34. Бывшее здание инвалидного дома (ныне - мореходное училище). Правда вот, что за инвалидный дом не знаю. Может кто знает ?

----------


## Richard_I

> подсказка


 А какого года фотография? А то сейчас там остались только цепи, закатанные в асфальт. Якорям уже приделали ноги ...

----------


## jay_dee

> А какого года фотография? А то сейчас там остались только цепи, закатанные в асфальт. Якорям уже приделали ноги ...


 даже не знаю. нашел фоту в сети. судя по качеству лет 20 фоте не меньше

----------


## Jorjic

Пройдемся по местам боевой славы. Где была эта подпольная явочная квартира?
Вложение 74409

----------


## Velena

> холодно.
> 
> а это я тут случайно на львов напоролся. такой лёва охраняющий Воронцовский дворец подойдёт ? http://ont2007.narod.ru/Foto/odessa/Big/0010.JPG


  У меня не открылась ссылка, но воронцовские львы у меня есть :smileflag: , все равно-спасибо.

----------


## Velena

> правильно. +1 =) Старопортофранковская 34. Бывшее здание инвалидного дома (ныне - мореходное училище). Правда вот, что за инвалидный дом не знаю. Может кто знает ?


 Инвалидный дои мещанского общества.Год постройки-1914. Архитектор -Троупянский.

----------


## gella

> Пройдемся по местам боевой славы. Где была эта подпольная явочная квартира?
> Вложение 74409


 Здание офиса партии "ПОРА" Греческая/Пушкинская

----------


## Jorjic

> Здание офиса партии "ПОРА" Греческая/Пушкинская


 Точно.

----------


## Скрытик

Думаю что это здание достаточно знакомо многим, снимал не эту фигурку а когда рассмотрел поближе увидел льва под ней. Велена, еще один львенок, скорее  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Думаю что это здание достаточно знакомо многим, снимал не эту фигурку а когда рассмотрел поближе увидел льва под ней. Велена, еще один львенок, скорее


 Я бы наверное, не рассмотрела бы львенка, спасибо.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я тут чего-то давно не загадывал ничего. Исправляюсь, очередная загадка. Назовите место и время.

----------


## Alexandr

> Я тут чего-то давно не загадывал ничего. Исправляюсь, очередная загадка. Назовите место и время.


 Неужели Пересыпь? :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А точнее?

----------


## Alexandr

> А точнее?


 район Заливных?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Насколько я могу судить - это не Заливные. Иначе были бы видны одноэтажные жилые дома. Единственная подсказка на фото - это промышленное здание. 

(Точное место сам пытаюсь определить)

----------


## Jorjic

> Я тут чего-то давно не загадывал ничего. Исправляюсь, очередная загадка. Назовите место и время.


 Время, скорее всего, 1941 год. Там противотанковые ежи.
Может быть район Ярмарочной?
Здание, кстати, может быть и мясокомбинат. Тогда это еще до Ярмарочной.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Скорее всего это действительно район ЗОР-а - Ярмарочной - Мясокомбината.

Дата - верно, 1941 год.

----------


## Jorjic

> Скорее всего это действительно район ЗОР-а - Ярмарочной - Мясокомбината.
> Дата - верно, 1941 год.


 Если не секрет - откуда такое фото? Как сейчас принято говорить - я в шоке!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

С трамвайного сайта. Там группа товарищей в целом уже выяснила место съемки, но вопросы еще остались.

----------


## Jorjic

> С трамвайного сайта. Там группа товарищей в целом уже выяснила место съемки, но вопросы еще остались.


 Спасибо. Я вроде там был, но этого не заметил.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Еще загадка. Как обычно, место и время.

----------


## Alexandr

60-е где-то, магазин "Книги" вроде виден, а где, не могу понять.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Да, этопримерно 1963 год. Книжный магазин там вроде бы даже и остался, только торгует еще всякими там канцтоварами.

----------


## Omega

п-т Гагарина 70-е годы?

----------


## Скрытик

Это не проспект Шевченко?

----------


## Jorjic

> Еще загадка. Как обычно, место и время.


 Время, скорее всего, начало 60-х. Место - ул. Госпитальная, тогда ул.Богдана Хмельницкого.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Обе версии неверны.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Время, скорее всего, начало 60-х. Место - ул. Госпитальная, тогда ул.Богдана Хмельницкого.


 Совершенно верно.

----------


## Jorjic

А давайте еще попробуем. Это, конечно, на любителя. Где это?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Где-то в районе частично засыпанной Военной балки между Ланжероновской и Дерибасовской.

----------


## Jorjic

> Где-то в районе частично засыпанной Военной балки между Ланжероновской и Дерибасовской.


 Близко, но нет.

----------


## Velena

Это не Гоголя?

----------


## Jorjic

> Это не Гоголя?


 К сожалению, нет.

----------


## Omega

Преображенская угол Пастера?

----------


## Jorjic

> Преображенская угол Пастера?


 Нет, откуда там такие перепады высот.

----------


## Omega

Ланжероновская,26

----------


## Jorjic

> Ланжероновская,26


 Чуть вернуться назад и спуститься вниз.

----------


## Omega

> Чуть вернуться назад и спуститься вниз.


 Это как?
На Военный спуск не похоже.
Переулок Маяковского?

----------


## Dema

> Ланжероновская,26


 Там вам не проходной двор!  :smileflag:  
Я там работаю.

----------


## Omega

Из фото не следует, что двор проходной  :smileflag: 
У нас много таких дворов.

----------


## Dema

> Из фото не следует, что двор проходной 
> У нас много таких дворов.


 Но это не Ласточкина 26!

----------


## Скрытик

Чуть ниже Сабонеевого моста?

----------


## Jorjic

> Чуть ниже Сабонеевого моста?


 Не знаю, в каком направлении ниже, но все равно нет. Скорее выше.

----------


## mlch

Проходной двор между Польским спуском и Карантинным спуском? (Напротив лестницы с Дерибасовской)

----------


## Jorjic

> Проходной двор между Польским спуском и Карантинным спуском? (Напротив лестницы с Дерибасовской)


 Нет, это слишком низко, хотя там дворы, действительно, потрясающие.

----------


## Omega

Повторяюсь, переулок Маяковского?

----------


## mlch

> Нет, это слишком низко, хотя там дворы, действительно, потрясающие.


 Скорее - ужасающие :smileflag:  (В их нынешнем состоянии)

----------


## Jorjic

> Там вам не проходной двор!  
> Я там работаю.


 А кто сказал, что он проходной?

----------


## Jorjic

> Это как?
> На Военный спуск не похоже.
> Переулок Маяковского?


 Я не знаю где "зад" у Ланжероновской. Как по мне, так по убыванию номеров. Так что ни Военный спуск, ни Малый (я очень люблю Маяковского, особенно, раннего) переулок не канают.

----------


## Jorjic

Подсказка. Двор киногеничный. Не берусь перечислять, но думаю, что там снимался не один фильм. Один помню сам, но не помню названия.

----------


## Omega

Гоголя?

----------


## Jorjic

> Гоголя?


 Не-а.

----------


## Omega

Самый последний вариант. Канатная/Жуковского. Напротив "Мимино".
Самый-самый последний вариант. Польская между Греческой и Дерибасовской.

----------


## Jorjic

> Самый последний вариант. Канатная/Жуковского. Напротив "Мимино".
> Самый-самый последний вариант. Польская между Греческой и Дерибасовской.


 И снова нет.

----------


## Jorjic

> Уж не в начале ли Дерибасовской этот двор? Где-то между зданием бывшего управления ЧМП и Пушкинской


 Нет. Все гораздо проще и ближе к привычным прогулочным тропам.
Мне кажется ближе всех (геометрически) были *Kaizer Wilhelm II*  и *Omega*.

----------


## piryur

Квартал, ограниченный улицами Гаванной, Ланжероновской, Екатериненской и Дерибасовской?

----------


## Jorjic

> Квартал, ограниченный улицами Гаванной, Ланжероновской, Екатериненской и Дерибасовской?


 На этом квартале есть, фактически, только один двор приличного размера - двор дома Вагнера (Ришельевский лицей). О нем уже шла речь несколько дней назад. Но это не он. 
Очень близко. Даже улица, на которой расположен этот двор, упоминается.

----------


## piryur

Ну, тогда соседний квартал,- двор, по всей видимости, соединяет Екатериненскую и Гаванную...

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну, тогда соседний квартал,- двор, по всей видимости, соединяет Екатериненскую и Гаванную...


 Скорее, соединял. Да, именно этот двор, снят с нижней точки. В последней арке видна Екатерининская.

----------


## piryur

Ага, параллельно Ланжероновской и Сабанееву мосту... Когда-то в детстве там гуляли... Но, честно говоря, на фото не узнал, всё изменилось...

----------


## Jorjic

> Ага, параллельно Ланжероновской и Сабанееву мосту... Когда-то в детстве там гуляли... Но, честно говоря, на фото не узнал, всё изменилось...


 Да вроде и не очень изменилось. Просто необычная точка съемки.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

*******Двор киногеничный. Не берусь перечислять, но думаю, что там снимался не один фильм. Один помню сам, но не помню названия.******

Jorjic, а что за фильм?

----------


## Jorjic

> Jorjic, а что за фильм?


 Я же сказал - не помню. Помнится, что какой-то детский. Годы примерно конец 70-х.

----------


## Good++++

> Если не секрет - откуда такое фото? Как сейчас принято говорить - я в шоке!


 


> С трамвайного сайта. Там группа товарищей в целом уже выяснила место съемки, но вопросы еще остались.


 http://forums.mashke.org/cgi-bin/forum.cgi?n=1&a=lm&t=3068&ft=1&s=nd
оригинал фотографии трамвая

----------


## Jorjic

> http://forums.mashke.org/cgi-bin/forum.cgi?n=1&a=lm&t=3068&ft=1&s=nd
> оригинал фотографии трамвая


 Спасибо за прекрасные ссылки.

----------


## Jorjic

Все молчат. Тогда еще загадочка.
Где находится этот двор?

----------


## Alexandr

Похоже на театральные мастерские.

----------


## Jorjic

> Похоже на театральные мастерские.


 Где это? Хоть приблизительно адрес. Я просто не знаю театральных мастерских.

----------


## Скрытик

> Где это? Хоть приблизительно адрес. Я просто не знаю театральных мастерских.


 Преображенская? Правда там окна зияют пустотой...

----------


## Jorjic

> Преображенская? Правда там окна зияют пустотой...


 Правильно, это двор художественного училища им. Грекова. Окна и зияют, просто подсвечены солнцем.
Плюсик только что дал, так что пока не могу.

----------


## Jorjic

Судя по выложенному альбому "Львы Одессы", этих львов в стаде, простите, стае у Velenы нет. 
Помогните Velenе загнать их на место.

----------


## Richard_I

Гоголя?

----------


## Jorjic

> Гоголя?


 Да, быстро их отловили.

----------


## Velena

> Судя по выложенному альбому "Львы Одессы", этих львов в стаде, простите, стае у Velenы нет. 
> Помогните Velenе загнать их на место.
> Вложение 75122


 Представляете, я сегодня обнаружила этих львов. Мне кажется, их только поставили- не могла я их не заметить...

----------


## Omega

Velena, я о них говорила несколько недель назад.

----------


## Jorjic

> Представляете, я сегодня обнаружила этих львов. Мне кажется, их только поставили- не могла я их не заметить...


 Ну, не сегодня, но и не очень давно.
Чтобы Вы не огорчались - вот еще один.

Это Казарменный пер. (Некрасова)

----------


## Скрытик

Залейте их на фтп, плиз - я добавлю в альбом.

----------


## Velena

> Velena, я о них говорила несколько недель назад.


 Омега, извини-значит я неверно поняла- львов так много :smileflag: .




> Чтобы Вы не огорчались - вот еще один.


 Спасибо.

----------


## Velena

> Залейте их на фтп, плиз - я добавлю в альбом.


 Добавила 13 файлов.

----------


## Скрытик

> Добавила 13 файлов.


 Готово.
http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=7

----------


## ~*Лёля*~

Люди, помогите, подскажите, плиз, где это место....ОЧЕНЬ-ОЧЕНЬ надо
http://www.m-r.od.ua/images/mt13.jpg

----------


## Velena

> Готово.
> http://www.odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=7


 Cпасибо.

----------


## {Totoro}

Недавно покупал справку и увидел в детской поликлиннике надписи на языке падонкав.... или это просто безграмотные врачи? угадайте № поликлинники


А это в другой больнице - люди как люди, а собакам нужно же где-то спать  :smileflag:  между 2-м и 3-м этажами в ........ угадайте № поликлинники

----------


## CHAR

16

----------


## donich

> Представляете, я сегодня обнаружила этих львов. Мне кажется, их только поставили- не могла я их не заметить...


 Давно, давно. Несколько лет - точно.

----------


## Velena

> Давно, давно. Несколько лет - точно.


 Наверное, не заметила...да и небольшие они совсем...

----------


## mlch

Искал среди львов от Velenы - не нашел. 
Поэтому решил вывесить, как загадку. 
Где это?

----------


## Velena

где-то я видела такие головыв...Пастера?

----------


## Eva-Lotta

Поскольку здесь собрались одесситы, досконально знающие свой город, рискну обратиться с просьбой подсказать местонахождение одного фонтана, расположенного скорее всего в старинном санатории на берегу моря. Увидела я его дважды - в фильме "Любимая женщина механика Гаврилова" (если интересует, могу описать эпизод) и в одной из серий "Маски-шоу" (увидела только отрывок передачи, к сожалению, титров в конце не было).
Фонтан выполнен в виде конусообразной неотёсанной каменной глыбы (примерно как в Пале-Рояле) и огорожен баллюстрадой из белых фигурных столбиков (такими раньше балконы украшали и края домов без крыш, примеры - над вторым этажом Оперного, на крыше дома на пересечении Преображенской и Садовой, на углу которого находится офис "Ксерокса" и т.д.).
Может, шансов найти этот фонтан у меня мало, но всё же место известное, и санаторий не какой-нибудь малоизвестный. Там ещё корпуса из красного кирпича сделаны, архитектура старинная...
Надеюсь только на вас, уважаемые знатоки, больше спросить не у кого...

----------


## Alexandr

> ... и в одной из серий "Маски-шоу" (увидела только отрывок передачи, к сожалению, титров в конце не было).


 Под рукой есть "Маски-шоу", если буду знать серию (хоть про что там было), то скорей всего скажу где снимали, а так - незнаю.

----------


## mlch

> где-то я видела такие головыв...Пастера?


 Нет.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

> Искал среди львов от Velenы - не нашел. 
> Поэтому решил вывесить, как загадку. 
> Где это?


 Не уверен на 100%, но по моему, это Гоголя, там где Дом науки и техники.

----------


## mlch

> Не уверен на 100%, но по моему, это Гоголя, там где Дом науки и техники.


 В точку! Гоголя 12.
Плюсик - за мной. Сейчас не могу.

----------


## mlch

Ну а этот несчастный Дионис где?

----------


## jay_dee

в этом топике, Гоголя любимая улица =)

----------


## граф Ланжерон

:smileflag:  В том же районе. Здание напротив Дома ученых.

----------


## mlch

> В том же районе. Здание напротив Дома ученых.


 Опять правильно. 
И опять не могу плюс поставить

----------


## mlch

> в этом топике, Гоголя любимая улица =)


 А это как-то наказуемо? 
Хотя, на самом деле - Гоголя просто одна из самых живописных. 
Ну ладно. Усложняю немного задачу. Следующий снимок - не на Гоголя  :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

Приморский б-р.

----------


## Good++++

Преображенская, между Маяковского и Некрасова

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> Под рукой есть "Маски-шоу", если буду знать серию (хоть про что там было), то скорей всего скажу где снимали, а так - незнаю.


 Барский и Комаров в виде придурковатых милиционеров гонялись на территории санатория с фонтаном за мужиком в шляпе, пальто и очках (кажется), который читал книжку. Все преодолевали множество препятствий, включая старый забор. Наконец, поймали, спрашивают: "Ты чего убегал?" Он отвечает: "Потому что вы за мной гнались". - "А мы гнались, потому что ты убегал."  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Приморский б-р.


 


> Преображенская, между Маяковского и Некрасова.


 Увы, оба не правы.

----------


## Jorjic

> Следующий снимок - не на Гоголя


 Успенская или Базарная в районе Преображенской, ближе к началу?

----------


## Good++++

Преображенская, между Горсадом и Дерибасовской

----------


## Alexandr

Некрасова

----------


## mlch

Пока никто даже улицу не назвал, хотя все "бродят" неподалеку.  :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

Гаванная

----------


## Jorjic

Греческая, между площадью и Екатерининской?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Мой вариант: Бунина между Екатерининской и Александровским проспектом

----------


## jay_dee

Ласточкина ?

----------


## mlch

Ребята, нет 
Обещаю, как только кто-то назовет улицу - откликнусь.
Если до вечера никто даже улицу не назовет - вывешу подсказку, перед тем как отключится от сети.

----------


## jay_dee

Пушкинская ? ..

----------


## Good++++

Знакомо до боли...
Может Софиевская?

----------


## Omega

Маразлиевская?

----------


## mlch

Выкладываю более общий вид.
И подсказываю. Это - центр города. От Дерибасовской - минут десять пешком. От Преображенской - минут пять.

----------


## CHAR

льва толстого.....

----------


## Omega

Нежинская?

----------


## Good++++

Дворянская (Петра Великого)

----------


## Alexandr

Тираспольская.

----------


## ~Azzy~

> Выкладываю более общий вид.
> И подсказываю. Это - центр города. От Дерибасовской - минут десять пешком. От Преображенской - минут пять.


 Гоголя?

----------


## Jorjic

Спиридоновская?

----------


## mlch

> Гоголя?


 Я начал загадку с того, что это не Гоголя  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Да уж. Сам не ожидал, что так сложно окажется. :smileflag:  
Но улицу так пока никто и не вспомнил.
Могу подсказать только, что ближе всех пока "подошел" Jorjic в двух своих первых ответах. 
Искомое место - между ними.  :smileflag: 
Завтра днем дам ответ. 
Помучаемся еще немного.  :smileflag:

----------


## Ulik

Хммм... Переулок. Нечипуренко, Шухевича, или Ониловой.

----------


## Jorjic

Раз пошла такая пьянка... застолблю и я три переулка (в порядке убывания вероятности): Щепной, Треугольный (Утесова). Нет, хватит двух, я не жадный.

----------


## Sanches

поселок котовского

----------


## Velena

Может быть, Новосельского?

----------


## mlch

> Хммм... Переулок. Нечипуренко, Шухевича, или Ониловой.


 Правильно. Покровский переулок 8.

----------


## Sanches

кто знает где это

----------


## Alexandr

Успенская.

----------


## Sanches

ошибочка вышла, это не она

----------


## mlch

Московская?

----------


## Sanches

разве такая есть?

----------


## Скрытик

> Московская?


 Точно не она - там одностороннее движение. Хотя я тоже сначала об этом подумал.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Загадочка-с... Отснято вчера.

----------


## Скрытик

> кто знает где это


 Водопроводная?

----------


## Sanches

не, далеко не она

----------


## piryur

> ошибочка вышла, это не она


 Похоже на Николаевскую дорогу в районе поворота на Куяльник.

----------


## Sanches

ваха прав, +1

----------


## piryur

> Загадочка-с... Отснято вчера.


 Что-то мне подсказывает (наверное, вышка без антенн  на заднем плане), что это где-то в районе ул. Средней, ближе к перекрёстку с ул. Косвенная(Вегера).

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Абсолютно неверное предположение.

----------


## piryur

Попробую выяснить через знакомого ГАИшника,- по номеру стоящего во дворе автомобиля

----------


## Jorjic

> Загадочка-с... Отснято вчера.


 Район Соборки и пл.Веры Холодной. Точнее пока вспомнить не могу.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Район опознан верно. Теперь надо уточнить.

----------


## Jorjic

> Район опознан верно. Теперь надо уточнить.


 Возможно двор в переулке напротив дома Папудова (тыльной стороны). Адрес назвать не могу. Между Спиридоновской и Гулевой.

----------


## mlch

> Район опознан верно. Теперь надо уточнить.


 Тогда это либо двор на Бунина 40, либо Преображенская 27, либо Бунина 42 (в порядке убывания вероятности).
Ну, в крайнем случае - Преображенская 29.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это Соборная площадь.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это Соборная площадь.


 Точно, Соборная площадь, 4!

----------


## mlch

> Возможно двор в переулке напротив дома Папудова (тыльной стороны). Адрес назвать не могу. Между Спиридоновской и Гулевой.


 А разве там есть двухэтажные дома?

----------


## Jorjic

> А разве там есть двухэтажные дома?


 Это флигель во дворе.

----------


## Jorjic

Раз много народу в игре, тогда такая загадка-шутка.
Откуда приехала и где припарковалась эта машина?

----------


## mlch

> Это флигель во дворе.


 Ну, может быть... 
Я честно говоря, ориентировался на мачту в правом углу. Решил, что это мачта на УВД.
Других я в том районе не припоминаю.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Эта машинка запаркована (не помню точно номер) на Пушкинской в Одесском дворике искусств. Здание напротив гостиницы "Красная".

----------


## mlch

> Раз много народу в игре, тогда такая загадка-шутка.
> Откуда приехала и где припарковалась эта машина?
> Вложение 75326


 Ой! Видел я эту стеночку! 
Во дворе.
Где-то в квадрате Александровский проспект - Греческая - Пушкинская - Еврейская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Эта машинка запаркована (не помню точно номер) на Пушкинской в Одесском дворике искусств. Здание напротив гостиницы "Красная".


 Точно. +1.

----------


## mlch

> Эта машинка запаркована (не помню точно номер) на Пушкинской в Одесском дворике искусств. Здание напротив гостиницы "Красная".


 А номер на фотографии есть :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Шустро работаете, ребята. Тогда еще одна загадка.
Где этот феномен?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Ух ты... ЗдОрово... Случайно не на ПРеображенской в самом начале рядом с Нархозом?

----------


## Jorjic

> Ух ты... ЗдОрово... Случайно не на ПРеображенской в самом начале рядом с Нархозом?


 Нет, но недалеко.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Софиевская.

А вот моя загадка. Назовите время и место.

----------


## Velena

Щепкина?(загадка Йорика))

----------


## Velena

> Софиевская.
> 
> А вот моя загадка. Назовите время и место.


 Наверное, 29 трамвай в 70-80-е годы

----------


## Jorjic

> Щепкина?(загадка Йорика))


 Нет, дальше, чем было в первой попытке.

----------


## mlch

> А вот моя загадка. Назовите время и место.


 Могу предположить, что это район седьмой станции Люстдорфской дороги в первой половине семидесятых.

----------


## Tram 27

> Могу предположить, что это район седьмой станции Люстдорфской дороги в первой половине семидесятых.


 ну только не 7 а 9 станция

----------


## Omega

А мне кажется, что это район Хаджибеевской дороги ближе к 80-м годам.

----------


## Velena

> Нет, дальше, чем было в первой попытке.


 Неужели Некрасова?

----------


## Jorjic

> Неужели Некрасова?


 Совсем близко. Чуть бы уточнить.

----------


## Omega

> Шустро работаете, ребята. Тогда еще одна загадка.
> Где этот феномен?
> Вложение 75327


 Пастера?

----------


## Jorjic

> Пастера?


 Нет, далековато.

----------


## Jorjic

Может быть, так будет проще?

----------


## Alexandr

Вобще-то похоже на Гоголя, кажись 7.

----------


## Velena

Некрасова, угол ГОГОЛЯ

----------


## Jorjic

> Некрасова, угол ГОГОЛЯ


 Буде считать, что верно. Это двор по нечетной стороне Гоголя _почти_ напротив Некрасова.

----------


## Alexandr

> Буде считать, что верно. Это двор по нечетной стороне Гоголя _почти_ напротив Некрасова.


 Ну, так я и сказал, там сдвоеный двор, в смысле - через забор.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Tram 27 взял вопрос. +1.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну, так я и сказал, там сдвоеный двор, в смысле - через забор.


 Абсолютно верно. Извини, я просто не заметил этот ответ.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Новая простенькая загадка. Где это?

----------


## mlch

> Новая простенькая загадка. Где это?


 Французский бульвар?

----------


## Jorjic

> Новая простенькая загадка. Где это?


 Район ул.Пионерской?

----------


## Alexandr

Возле юракадемии.

----------


## piryur

Точно, Пионерская, недалеко от пересечения с Маршала Говорова, рядом (справа на фото) общежитие юракадемии. В Одессе есть ещё несколько зданий, схожих по архитектуре,- на Пироговской, например, и ещё где-то, точно не помню.

----------


## Jorjic

Для развлечения в понедельничный вечер - еще загадочка.Я уже не знаю, какие простые, а какие - нет. Посмотрим.
Где растет это деревце?

----------


## GEBO

Не на Торговой часом?

----------


## Jorjic

> Не на Торговой часом?


 Часом, именно там. Ну вот, никакого удовольствия.

----------


## GEBO

> Часом, именно там. Ну вот, никакого удовольствия.


 Уж, простите. :smileflag:  Сама зуб точила на это дерево, но там ворота вечно закрыты.

----------


## Jorjic

Тогда еще одна загадочка. Где это?

----------


## Jorjic

> Уж, простите. Сама зуб точила на это дерево, но там ворота вечно закрыты.


 Ладно уж, чего там. А оно и с улицы неплохо смотрится.

----------


## Velena

> Тогда еще одна загадочка. Где это?


 Новосельского?

----------


## Jorjic

> Новосельского?


 Нет, далековато.

----------


## piryur

Похоже на одно из зданий НИИ им. В.П. Филатова (на Французском бульваре). Но не уверен...

----------


## Omega

Бунина между проспектом Мира и Екатерининской

----------


## Velena

Пастера?

----------


## Jorjic

> Похоже на одно из зданий НИИ им. В.П. Филатова (на Французском бульваре). Но не уверен...


 Нет, это совсем далеко.

----------


## Jorjic

Всем оптом - нет. Это "центрее".

----------


## Alexandr

А Комсомольский б-р?

----------


## Паноптикум

> Часом, именно там. Ну вот, никакого удовольствия.


 в каком номере?

----------


## Omega

Дерибасовская????

----------


## Jorjic

> А Комсомольский б-р?


 Не канает.

----------


## Omega

> Тогда еще одна загадочка. Где это?
> Вложение 75380


 Екатериненская площадь угол Приморского бульвара?

----------


## Alexandr

> Екатериненская площадь угол Приморского бульвара?


 Точно! Вид со двора. Как я не допер?

----------


## Jorjic

> в каком номере?


 Номер, примерно 15 - 17. Напротив бывшей бани и Княжеской.

----------


## Jorjic

> Екатериненская площадь угол Приморского бульвара?


 Точно, это двор полуциркульного дома.

----------


## Velena

Еще одно круглое здание- где оно?

----------


## Good++++

Случайно не Академия связи им. А.С. Попова?

----------


## Velena

Найн :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

Столярка?

----------


## Velena

> Столярка?


 Нет...люди, не знающие города подумают, что вы о столярных мастерских говорите :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

> Нет...люди, не знающие города подумают, что вы о столярных мастерских говорите


 А сюда такие заходят?  :smileflag:  
Пастера?

----------


## Jorjic

> Еще одно круглое здание- где оно?


 Одно из зданий Медина?

----------


## Velena

> Одно из зданий Медина?


 Да, это вид из внутреннего двора ,здание выходит на Ольгиевскую.Плюсик!

----------


## Velena

Поставьте ,плиз, Жоржику плюсик-я не могу :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> Поставьте ,плиз, Жоржику плюсик-я не могу


 готово

----------


## Velena

> готово


 Мерси

----------


## Паноптикум

гм :smileflag: )))) и я)

----------


## Omega

и я  :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> и я


 Ничего, ему можно.  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Спасибо всем огромное, согласна, очень заслуживает!

----------


## Jorjic

Ребята, всем большое спасибо. Очень тронут!

----------


## Velena

Простая загадка

----------


## Паноптикум

Синагога на еврейской

----------


## Velena

> Синагога на еврейской


 нет

----------


## Паноптикум

архив на шмидта?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Лейтенанта Шмидта между Б. и М. Арнаутскими. Кстати, это действительно бывшая синагога

----------


## Velena

> Лейтенанта Шмидта между Б. и М. Арнаутскими. Кстати, это действительно бывшая синагога


 Ребята, вы ошибаетесь...

----------


## Jorjic

> Простая загадка


 Кирха?

----------


## Velena

> Кирха?


 Нет, прохладно

----------


## Jorjic

> Простая загадка


 Здания такого типа есть на Пастера в начале. Возможно, что это где-то 1 или 3 номер. Точнее сказать не могу. Не помню нумерации домов.

----------


## Паноптикум

Это на Ясной ?

----------


## Jorjic

Так это ж пробирная палатка, палата мер и весов! Точный ее адрес я не знаю, но это на Старопортофранковской в самом начале.

----------


## piryur

Точно, Новосельская угол Княжеской (у конечной остановки трамвая №28), здание, примыкающее к кафедре микробиологии ОГМУ. На фасаде здания вензель со словами "Мера, вес, число".

----------


## Richard_I

> Точно, Новосельская угол Княжеской (у конечной остановки трамвая №28), здание, примыкающее к кафедре микробиологии ОГМУ. На фасаде здания вензель со словами "Мера, вес, число".


 Если это так, то загадка уже была раньше ...

----------


## Jorjic

> Если это так, то загадка уже была раньше ...


 Насколько я помню, тогда был показан фасад здания, или даже его фрагмент, а сейчас - левое крыло.

----------


## Velena

Да, эта загадка была, просто такое интересное здание , если снимать с разных ракурсов...

----------


## OMF

Только это Княжеская угол Старопортофранковской, а не Новосельского.
Вот фото немного в другом ракурсе
http://odessatrolley.com/Pictures/May2006/3322nb.jpg

----------


## Velena

Вот это здание

----------


## Velena

> Только это Княжеская угол Старопортофранковской, а не Новосельского.
> Вот фото немного в другом ракурсе
> http://odessatrolley.com/Pictures/May2006/3322nb.jpg


 Комсомольская\Княжеская- здание школы десятников при Русском техническом обществе, архитектор- Ландесман.
А Новосельского /Княжеская-здание технического общества, архитекторы Месснер, Бернардацци.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Здание мер и весов в жутко заброшенном состоянии... Пожарные похоже, не осилили его содержание.

Моя последняя загадка - таки-да, Пионерская.

----------


## Velena

> Здание мер и весов в жутко заброшенном состоянии


 Я не могу найти информации,что в этом здании была палата мер и весов.
Вот статья про историю создания этой палаты в Одессе.
http://http://www.palariev.sitecity.ru/ltext_2102213715.phtml?p_ident=ltext_2102213715.p_2809220637
Если у кого-то есть информация по этому зданию(моя последняя загадка), напишите, плиз.

----------


## mlch

Новая загадка и, одновременно, подарок Velene, поскольку в ее галлерее этих львов не нашел. 
Вопрос традиционный - где они живут?

----------


## Velena

На мой взгляд-они живут на Маразлиевской :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> На мой взгляд-они живут на Маразлиевской


 Правильный взгляд!  :smileflag:   Честно говоря - даже не сомневался кто ответит первым. Просто очень уж они хороши!
Даю полную картинку флигеля.

----------


## Velena

Да, они с лапами, плюс еще амурчики сверху. Слева почти такой же флигель. Но галерею смотрели  не очень внимательно :smileflag: . На 2 странице и этот флигель, и боковой.

----------


## mlch

> Да, они с лапами, плюс еще амурчики сверху. Слева почти такой же флигель. Но галерею смотрели  не очень внимательно. На 2 странице и этот флигель, и боковой.


 Да. Действительно  Внимание к концу дня притупилось.

----------


## Jorjic

Только что нарыл в интернете. Сам не знал, где это. Выкладываю, как загадку, с последущей передачей хозяйке.

----------


## Скрытик

> Только что нарыл в интернете. Сам не знал, где это. Выкладываю, как загадку, с последущей передачей хозяйке.
> Вложение 75458


 Французский б-р?
Кстати, для Велены - барельефы львов обнаружены на Пастера почти угол Преображенской. Раньше было общежитие Холодильного (которое горело лет 10 назад). Сфоткал мобильным - очень плохо вышло...

----------


## Jorjic

> Французский б-р?


 Не-а.

----------


## Ulik

> Только что нарыл в интернете. Сам не знал, где это. Выкладываю, как загадку, с последущей передачей хозяйке.
> Вложение 75458


  Это санаторий Горького, на 15 станции Б.Фонтана, внутри. Еле узнал, т.к. когда последний раз видел - все было полуубито и не покрашено.
Эх, помню, малыми бегали там все время, в Казаки-Разбойники играли  :smileflag:

----------


## Delicious

100% санаторий Горького!
его приукрасили.......
но я уже опоздала с ответом)

----------


## Jorjic

Да, правильно. Это санаторий Горького на 15-й ст. Фонтана. Всем спасибо. Угадавшим +1.

----------


## Jorjic

Я тут получил "+" (спасибо, *piryur*) за выложенное фото. Я честно предупредил, что фото не мое. Искренне рекомендую всем пойти по ссылке http://alek-ya.livejournal.com/tag/odessa. Там есть несколько очень недурных одесских фото.

----------


## Velena

> Только что нарыл в интернете. Сам не знал, где это. Выкладываю, как загадку, с последущей передачей хозяйке.
> Вложение 75458


 Классные львы, пора ехать на 15 станцию :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Я тут получил "+" (спасибо, *piryur*) за выложенное фото. Я честно предупредил, что фото не мое. Искренне рекомендую всем пойти по ссылке http://alek-ya.livejournal.com/tag/odessa. Там есть несколько очень недурных одесских фото.


 Спасибо-хороший журнал.

----------


## Velena

> Французский б-р?
> Кстати, для Велены - барельефы львов обнаружены на Пастера почти угол Преображенской. Раньше было общежитие Холодильного (которое горело лет 10 назад). Сфоткал мобильным - очень плохо вышло...


 Спасибо.

----------


## Sanches

угадайте где это

----------


## Richard_I

Район Фр. бульвара - Гамарника - пр. Гагарина?

----------


## CHAR

> угадайте где это


 дворик напротив ж_д касс

----------


## Sanches

> Район Фр. бульвара - Гамарника - пр. Гагарина?


 да, двор между корпусами политеха

----------


## Jorjic

Долго думал, где выложить это фото, решил - здесь. Этот снимок я сделал сегодня. Очень понравилось архитектурное решение, я такого не встречал. Для загадки это слишком сложно, разве что кто-то живет совсем рядом. Просто хочу поделиться "открытием" с максимальным количеством форумчан. Обещаю долго не мучить и вскоре выложить адрес. А пока все-таки вопрос - где этот двор?

----------


## Omega

Могу сильно ошибаться, но видела нечто похожее на Воровского в районе Канатной. Правда это было лет семь назад.

----------


## Jorjic

> Могу сильно ошибаться, но видела нечто похожее на Воровского в районе Канатной. Правда это было лет семь назад.


 Нет, далековато. Но надо будет там поискать.

----------


## Omega

Тогда это район "Нового рынка"

----------


## Jorjic

> Тогда это район "Нового рынка"


 Теперь перелет. Где-то посередине.

----------


## Omega

))) Посередине проспект Мира.

----------


## Jorjic

> ))) Посередине проспект Мира.


 Я ж не сказал, что точно посередине. Если не совсем посередине и немного на зюйд-вест, то ...

----------


## Jorjic

> ))) Посередине проспект Мира.


 Если от точно посередине, то на зюйд-вест 830(+/-)20 м.

----------


## cONST

> Если от точно посередине, то на зюйд-вест 830(+/-)20 м.


 Переулок Нечипоренко ?

----------


## Jorjic

> Переулок Нечипоренко ?


 Где ж там 800 м? Нет.

----------


## Jorjic

> политех.


 Так это уже угадали.

----------


## Omega

> Если от точно посередине, то на зюйд-вест 830(+/-)20 м.


 Осипова?

----------


## Jorjic

> Осипова?


 Это если на зюйд-ост, а надо на зюйд-вест. А по расстоянию - точно.

----------


## Velena

> Это если на зюйд-ост, а надо на зюйд-вест. А по расстоянию - точно.


 Может быть , Мечникова или Комсомольская на пересечении с Тираспольской улицей?

----------


## Jorjic

> Может быть , Мечникова или Комсомольская на пересечении с Тираспольской улицей?


 Это уже совсем близко. Будем считать, что задача решена. Это Треугольный пер.(Утесова) угол Базарной. Задник дома, выходящего в переулок.
Не могу поставить "+". *Omega*, поработай за меня, пожалуйста.

----------


## Boer

Кстати о птичках, собираюсь выложить некоторое количество фотографий орлов в архитектуре нашей Одессы.

----------


## Скрытик

> Кстати о птичках, собираюсь выложить некоторое количество фотографий орлов в архитектуре нашей Одессы.


 Можно и сюда тоже?
www.OdessaStore.Info
Если да - сброшу логин и пароль в личку.

----------


## Boer

Да конечно, только подготовлю!

----------


## Omega

> Это уже совсем близко. Будем считать, что задача решена. Это Треугольный пер.(Утесова) угол Базарной. Задник дома, выходящего в переулок.
> Не могу поставить "+". *Omega*, поработай за меня, пожалуйста.


 Сделано.  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Нашел в "нашем" альбоме такое. Что бы это значило?

----------


## NeMo

> Это уже совсем близко. Будем считать, что задача решена. Это Треугольный пер.(Утесова) угол Базарной. Задник дома, выходящего в переулок.


 А есть фотка "передника"?

----------


## Jorjic

> А есть фотка "передника"?


 К сожалению, нет. Есть только вид этого же двора вглубь. Это почти прямо от ворот.

----------


## Скрытик

> Нашел в "нашем" альбоме такое. Что бы это значило?
> Вложение 75548


 Пока нашел только информацию о том что на нынешнем месте политех находится с 1958 года.

----------


## Скрытик

Еще - Политехническим он стал называться с 1944 года.
http://www.referatu.ru/1/54/969.htm

----------


## Jorjic

> Еще - Политехническим он стал называться с 1944 года.


 Я точно знаю:
1.Действительно, политехническим он стал называться после возвращения из эвакуации.
2.Территориально он размещался на Преображенской, где сейчас то ли экономический, то ли что-то в этом роде.
Политехники, ау! Давайте историю вашей alma mater.
Похоже, что это какая-то мистификация. Интересно бы знать дату этой фотографии.

----------


## OMF

Не совсем так. До войны Политехнический институт располагался в помещениях б. Института Благородных девиц на Мечникова/Торговой.
Туда даже шел трамвай №3 "Товарная - ОПИ" до 1934 г.

----------


## Jorjic

> Не совсем так. До войны Политехнический институт располагался в помещениях б. Института Благородных девиц на Мечникова/Торговой.
> Туда даже шел трамвай №3 "Товарная - ОПИ" до 1934 г.


 Мне показалось, что это здание напоминает Водный, но меня сбило название "Политехнический". Он тогда назывался "Индустриальный".

----------


## Скрытик

Странно, а вот здесь тоже про Преображенскую 8 пишут, правда в контексте Кредитно-Экономического института.
http://www.palariev.sitecity.ru/ltext_0412012029.phtml?p_ident=ltext_0412012029.p_2412201310

----------


## Jorjic

> Странно, а вот здесь тоже про Преображенскую 8 пишут, правда в контексте Кредитно-Экономического института.


 Ну, так вроде все складывается. Тогда осталось только, чтобы кто-то подтвердил, что это старое здание Кредитно-экономического. Но что-то мне это сомнительно.

----------


## OMF

> Мне показалось, что это здание напоминает Водный, но меня сбило название "Политехнический". Он тогда назывался "Индустриальный".


 Зайдем в библиотеку Горького, найдем справочник "Вся Одесса" за 1932 или 1933 г. и прочитаем, что трамвай 3 ходил именно по маршруту до Политехнического института. До этого он ходил просто "до института".

----------


## piryur

А мимо этого здания большинство одесситов не один десяток раз проходили, а многие и внутрь заходили  :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

> А мимо этого здания большинство одесситов не один десяток раз проходили, а многие и внутрь заходили


 Будинок книги

----------


## Good++++

> Зайдем в библиотеку Горького, найдем справочник "Вся Одесса" за 1932 или 1933 г. и прочитаем, что трамвай 3 ходил именно по маршруту до Политехнического института. До этого он ходил просто "до института".


 Кредитно-экономический институт до 1958 года находился на Новоаркадийской дороге, 1, потом поменялся зданиями с политехом и переехал на Преображенскую, 8.  (наведите указатель на фотографию, там есть подпись)



> Зайдем в библиотеку Горького, найдем справочник "Вся Одесса" за 1932 или 1933 г. и прочитаем, что трамвай 3 ходил именно по маршруту до Политехнического института. До этого он ходил просто "до института".


 Посмотрите схему маршрута 3 трамвая в 30-е годы (дождитесь загрузки)

----------


## piryur

2 Good++++ 
Ответ оперативный и правильный (+1)

----------


## OMF

> Кредитно-экономический институт до 1958 года находился на Новоаркадийской дороге, 1, потом поменялся зданиями с политехом и переехал на Преображенскую, 8.  (наведите указатель на фотографию, там есть подпись)
> 
> Посмотрите схему маршрута 3 трамвая в 30-е годы (дождитесь загрузки)


 Я не понял, это со мной согласие или несогласие. Я лично взял эти данные из того самого справочника "Вся Одесса", на который и ссылался, и нарисовал эту схему (да-да, это моя схема, лично мной нарисованная). Зная уровень нынешних "историков", склонен доверять фотографии и печатным источникам тех лет несколько больше.
Почему-то ни у кого не возникло мысли, что Политехнический институт мог находиться в НЕСКОЛЬКИХ помещениях.

----------


## Good++++

> Я не понял, это со мной согласие или несогласие. Я лично взял эти данные из того самого справочника "Вся Одесса", на который и ссылался, и нарисовал эту схему (да-да, это моя схема, лично мной нарисованная). Зная уровень нынешних "историков", склонен доверять фотографии и печатным источникам тех лет несколько больше.
> Почему-то ни у кого не возникло мысли, что Политехнический институт мог находиться в НЕСКОЛЬКИХ помещениях.


   Пардон, я не знал про ваше авторство! Я и не сомневался, что политех (и и не только) был (и есть) в нескольких зданиях... :smileflag:  

Кстати, есть вопрос! У нархоза есть 4 корпус возле ж.д. вокзала (Привокзальный пер., 2, где раньше "висел" Брежнев). Правда ли, что там в послевоенный период был Ж.д. вокзал (до постройки нового)???

----------


## Скрытик

> Почему-то ни у кого не возникло мысли, что Политехнический институт мог находиться в НЕСКОЛЬКИХ помещениях.


 У меня во время поисков не только возникла такая мысль, а я в этом убедился. 
Меня смущает отсутствие информации об этом в интернете. Уж что-что а искать я там умею...
Я походя находил все - информацию о всех ВУЗах Одессы, полная история - а вот с Политехом странная пустота.
Отрывки упоминанаий из биографий ученых, не более. Непонятно все это...

----------


## mlch

> Я не понял, это со мной согласие или несогласие. Я лично взял эти данные из того самого справочника "Вся Одесса", на который и ссылался, и нарисовал эту схему (да-да, это моя схема, лично мной нарисованная). Зная уровень нынешних "историков", склонен доверять фотографии и печатным источникам тех лет несколько больше.
> Почему-то ни у кого не возникло мысли, что Политехнический институт мог находиться в НЕСКОЛЬКИХ помещениях.


 Почему не возникло?  :smileflag: 
Политех не просто находился в нескольких помещениях, но еще и менял их время от времени  :smileflag: 
Документов под рукой сейчас не имею, а в интернете тоже пока полной информации не нашел, но с большой долей уверенности могу назвать несколько зданий, которые занимал политех в разное время. Иногда одновременно, иногда по очереди.
Институт благородных девиц (Водный) и территория за ним, там где сейчас строительный, Коммерческое училище (Нархоз), был корпус на Гоголя, часть здания Пантелеймоновской церкви.
Что-то еще было, но повторюсь - достоверных документов под рукой нет, а фантазировать не хочется.
PS OMF - коль Вы "сознались" в аторстве, то Вам - персонально большое спасибо за "трамвайный" сайт. С моей точки зрения - один из лучших одесских сайтов.

----------


## mlch

> У меня во время поисков не только возникла такая мысль, а я в этом убедился. 
> Меня смущает отсутствие информации об этом в интернете. Уж что-что а искать я там умею...
> Я походя находил все - информацию о всех ВУЗах Одессы, полная история - а вот с Политехом странная пустота.
> Отрывки упоминанаий из биографий ученых, не более. Непонятно все это...


 К глубокому сожалению - это, похоже, политика нынешнего руководства политеха. Обратите внимание на их официальный сайт! Пара фраз о основании в 1918 году, вскользь о происходившем следующие 75 лет, а уж потом.... История начинается с 1993 года :smileflag:   
Есть у меня книга, выпущенная к пятидесятилетию Политеха. Там, помнится - информации много. Проблема в том, что я сейчас не в Одессе и добраться до этой книги смогу не слишком скоро.

----------


## Скрытик

Да я поражаюсь какими урывками на старых сайтах подается информация:
http://www.opu.odessa.ua/opu/faeps.html
к примеру. 
Мне кажется информации про ГПУ тех лет больше!

----------


## Паноптикум

Кстати, сегодня вот что заметила.  На территории стройки Чудо города до сиз пор стоит 2х этажное здание. Не помню, кажется оно принадлежало раньше то ли заводу. то ли  инс-ту Ломоносова. Так вот . оно там   что стоять будет?  памятник что ли?

----------


## OMF

> Почему не возникло? 
> Политех не просто находился в нескольких помещениях, но еще и менял их время от времени 
> Документов под рукой сейчас не имею, а в интернете тоже пока полной информации не нашел, но с большой долей уверенности могу назвать несколько зданий, которые занимал политех в разное время. Иногда одновременно, иногда по очереди.
> Институт благородных девиц (Водный) и территория за ним, там где сейчас строительный, Коммерческое училище (Нархоз), был корпус на Гоголя, часть здания Пантелеймоновской церкви.
> Что-то еще было, но повторюсь - достоверных документов под рукой нет, а фантазировать не хочется.
> PS OMF - коль Вы "сознались" в аторстве, то Вам - персонально большое спасибо за "трамвайный" сайт. С моей точки зрения - один из лучших одесских сайтов.


 
Пожалуйста.

Меня сбило с толку, что никто про множественные здания не упомянул, поэтому я так довольно резко высказывался.

----------


## OMF

> Пардон, я не знал про ваше авторство! Я и не сомневался, что политех (и и не только) был (и есть) в нескольких зданиях... 
> 
> Кстати, есть вопрос! У нархоза есть 4 корпус возле ж.д. вокзала (Привокзальный пер., 2, где раньше "висел" Брежнев). Правда ли, что там в послевоенный период был Ж.д. вокзал (до постройки нового)???


 Вокзала, как такового, там не было. Могли быть некоторые вокзальные службы, но в основном до постройки нового здания все сосредоточивалось там, где пригородные кассы и багажное отделение.

----------


## Slavok

А ну-ка, угадайте, где это

----------


## MAG_MAGISTR

На картинке мы мельком видем рельсы трамвайные (15 маршрут)...внизу улица Балквская (Фрунзе) и дюковский сад, следующая остановка стараконный рынок (актовокзал)!

----------


## Slavok

Вгадав! Градоначальницкая - угол Маловского.
Мдя, сликом просто. В след. раз надо чё-нить посложнее.

----------


## Скрытик

Боже! Ну неужели в серьезных топиках нельзя говорить грамотно - или это уже врожденное?

----------


## Slavok

А тогда раскусите этот орешек.
Надеюсь, от темы не отклонился. Ведь тема называется "История и *современность* Одессы"

----------


## граф Ланжерон

В процессе разгрызания орешка я увидел рельсы трамвая 7 маршрута в районе остановки "Ул. Бочарова" и МакДональдс на перекрестке одноименной улицы с пр. Добровольского.

----------


## Slavok

Та ёлки-палки. Надо ещё посложнее. Ладно, и тебе плюсом по репе  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard_I

проспект Добровольского?

----------


## MAG_MAGISTR

> Вгадав! Градоначальницкая - угол Маловского.
> Мдя, сликом просто. В след. раз надо чё-нить посложнее.


 Ні, я не вгадав, я просто кожень день там проїзджаю! :smileflag:

----------


## Жаннет

> где у нас в Одессе находится такое?


 Одесский филиал на Пастера?

----------


## briz

Кстати, есть вопрос! У нархоза есть 4 корпус возле ж.д. вокзала (Привокзальный пер., 2, где раньше "висел" Брежнев). Правда ли, что там в послевоенный период был Ж.д. вокзал (до постройки нового)???[/QUOTE]


ПРАВДА.

----------


## Jorjic

Где находится это "архитектурное излишество"?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Случайно не на перекрестке Преображенской и...всегда путаю этот переулок - то ли Некрасова, то ли Маяковского? В общем, трамвайная остановка ул. Щепкина (если ехать к Пересыпскому мосту).

----------


## Jorjic

> Случайно не на перекрестке Преображенской и...всегда путаю этот переулок - то ли Некрасова, то ли Маяковского? В общем, трамвайная остановка ул. Щепкина (если ехать к Пересыпскому мосту).


 Некрасова - ближе к морю, Маяковского (Малый) - дальше, там, где остановка. Но все равно это не там.

----------


## NeMo

> Где находится это "архитектурное излишество"?
> Вложение 75956


 Жорж, этот вопрос был уже. За высотным домом в районе 
пересечения Французского бульвара и Итальянского.

----------


## Jorjic

> Жорж, этот вопрос был уже. За высотным домом в районе 
> пересечения Французского бульвара и Итальянского.


 Тот вопрос я тоже видел. Именно поэтому я выложил этот. Там пропорции "Парфенона" ближе к классическим, а здесь он квадратный в плане. Это не там.
Раз это вызвало такие затруднения, выкладываю кадр полностью. Может быть так будет более узнаваемо.

----------


## piryur

На вид- обыкновенная пятиэтажка, в лучшем случае, "сталинка". У меня есть подозрение, что это- один из домов по ул. Б. Хмельницкого (бывшая Госпитальная) или на углу Старопортофранковской и М. Арнаутской... Хотя... может быть и проспект Шевченко...

----------


## Jorjic

> На вид- обыкновенная пятиэтажка, в лучшем случае, "сталинка". У меня есть подозрение, что это- один из домов по ул. Б. Хмельницкого (бывшая Госпитальная) или на углу Старопортофранковской и М. Арнаутской... Хотя... может быть и проспект Шевченко...


 Зигзагом, но приближаемся.

----------


## Velena

> Зигзагом, но приближаемся.


 Может быть какой-нибудь Высокий переулок? :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Может быть какой-нибудь Высокий переулок?


 Нет, это уже дальше.

----------


## Velena

Мечникова, Прохоровская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Мечникова, Прохоровская?


 Нет, *piryur* был гораздо ближе.

----------


## Скрытик

Это не Щепной переулок угол Базарной?

----------


## Jorjic

> Это не Щепной переулок угол Базарной?


 Нет, уже было ближе.

----------


## Скрытик

Район "Родины"?

----------


## Jorjic

> Район "Родины"?


 Нет, это бы Velena давно угадала.

----------


## Omega

Переулок Матросова/Канатная/проспект Шевченко в глубине.

----------


## Jorjic

> Переулок Матросова/Канатная/проспект Шевченко в глубине.


 Не совсем понял, но нет. Хотя уже теплеет.

----------


## Omega

Переулок Матросова в сторону проспекта Гагарина во дворах?

----------


## Jorjic

> Переулок Матросова в сторону проспекта Гагарина во дворах?


 Ну, не настолько же тепло. Я сказал - теплее.
И еще - это не во дворе. Точнее, чтобы это увидеть не надо заходить во двор.

----------


## Omega

А там нет дворов. Все проходное. Я просто так выразилась. Семинарская?

----------


## Jorjic

> А там нет дворов. Все проходное. Я просто так выразилась. Семинарская?


 Я тоже, я имел в виду междомовые проезды. Семинарская - это чуть дальше.

----------


## Velena

Пироговская или Пантелеймоновская?

----------


## Omega

Шевченко/Гагарина?

----------


## Velena

Это не Гагарина\Сегедская?

----------


## Jorjic

Все три ответа - нет.

----------


## Velena

А еще подсказать...зюйды с вестами :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

За академией пищевых технологий? Не помню как называется переулок.

----------


## Velena

Бисквитный?

----------


## Jorjic

> А еще подсказать...зюйды с вестами


 Если от академии ... (по нашему - Мукомольного), то на зюйд-ост.

----------


## Velena

Шампанский или Армейская?

----------


## Omega

> Если от академии ... (по нашему - Мукомольного), то на зюйд-ост.


 А как далеко?

----------


## Velena

Водопроводная

----------


## Jorjic

> Шампанский или Армейская?


 Чуть ближе к осту.

----------


## Omega

Между Гагарина и Довженко ?

----------


## Jorjic

> Между Гагарина и Довженко ?


 Немного дальше от города.

----------


## Omega

Французский бульвар? В районе переулка Дунаева.

----------


## Паноптикум

а это не гагарина французский напротив 35 школы? во дворе

----------


## Velena

Краснова?

----------


## Jorjic

> Французский бульвар? В районе переулка Дунаева.


 Да, правильно. Это дом сотрудников института Филатова, снятый из переулка Дунаева. Как здесь "изящно" выражаются: плюсом по репе.
У менч плюсы кончились. *Velena*, потрудитесь, плз.

----------


## Omega

> Да, правильно. Это дом сотрудников института Филатова, снятый из переулка Дунаева. Как здесь "изящно" выражаются: плюсом по репе.
> У менч плюсы кончились. *Velena*, потрудитесь, плз.


  :smileflag:  Бедная моя репа :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Увы, я тоже не могу...Паноптикум, может выручишь?

----------


## piryur

Omega ловите плюсик  "репкой"  :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

> Omega ловите плюсик  "репкой"


  :smileflag:  Бум....ой...Кажется шишка будет :smileflag:  Спасибо

----------


## piryur

А вот, угадайте,- где эта "башенка" находится?

----------


## Паноптикум

дворы внутри Пироговской?

----------


## Jorjic

> дворы внутри Пироговской?


 Мне сразу тоже так показалось, но если присмотреться, там висит гаишный знак.

----------


## Паноптикум

точно. а не всё те же это  филатовские дома ?

----------


## piryur

Нет, совсем другой район, ближе к порту...

----------


## Jorjic

> А вот, угадайте,- где эта "башенка" находится?


 Адмиральский проспект?

----------


## piryur

Удивительно, что никто не отгадал, я думал, что загадка простая, тем более, что по этому району мы недавно "ходили" 
Даю подсказку: улица с односторонним движением(см. знак) пересекает улицу с трамвайными путями

----------


## Jorjic

> А вот, угадайте,- где эта "башенка" находится?


 Маразлиевская, где-то нпротив Троицкой.

----------


## piryur

Ну нет  , ближе к Пересыпи

----------


## piryur

"Сужаю" район "поисков": место находится в квадрате, гораниченном улицами: Балковская, Преображенская, Приморская и Успенская

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Где то по маршруту 15 трамвая?

----------


## Скрытик

Жуковского?

----------


## piryur

Нет, не 15-й, а 28-й, ну, уже близко, всего пару-тройку кварталов...

----------


## Jorjic

Троицкая?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Старопортофранковская в районе сквера Мечникова?

----------


## Скрытик

Новосельского угол не помню (спускаться на Фрунзе)?

----------


## piryur

> Старопортофранковская в районе сквера Мечникова?


 Ура! Молодец! +1

----------


## граф Ланжерон

После подсказки про 28 трамвай уже легко стало :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Мне бы сказали, я бы всё равно не угадал...

----------


## Скрытик

> Мне бы сказали, я бы всё равно не угадал...


 Я на 100 метров промахнулся  :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Ну, эту "аптеку" Вы сразу узнаете...

----------


## Omega

Возле "Привоза"?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Район Привоза. Водопроводная

----------


## piryur

"Повалили" правильные ответы... Действительно, ул Водопроводная угол ул. Новощепной ряд (Эстонская), напротив автостанции. Всем + (если получится  :smileflag:  )

----------


## Jorjic

Как-то уже сложилась традиция пополнять львиное стадо именно здесь. В воскресенье обнаружил одного экзотического льва. Как загадка это не канает, отгадать ее, я полагаю, невозможно, только случайно. Заодно уже вывешиваю в качестве загадки львов, доступных всеобщему обозрению.

----------


## Noxxx

> от GEBO жду период, и выкладываю следующую
> Вложение 17606


 Дерибасовская угол улицы где находится Оперный Театр

----------


## mlch

> Дерибасовская угол улицы где находится Оперный Театр


 Парень, ты хоть сам понял - что написал?  :smileflag:  
Оперный театр находится на Ланжероновской, а она паралельна Дерибасовской.

----------


## Jorjic

> Парень, ты хоть сам понял - что написал?


 Ну, не придирайся, он хотел сказать - Ришельевская. Тем более, что эта загадка про Пастера/Дворянской решена давно тому назад.

----------


## mlch

> Ну, не придирайся, он хотел сказать - Ришельевская. Тем более, что эта загадка про Пастера/Дворянской решена давно тому назад.


 Хорошо.  :smileflag:  
Больше не буду. И приношу свои извинения за флуд. 
Это просто была первая, спонтанная реакция.
И, кстати! Оказывается - официальный адрес Оперного - переулок Чайковского, 1  :smileflag:  
А то, чем все любуются - это, видимо, задворки.

----------


## Jorjic

> Оказывается официальный адрес Оперного переулок Чайковского, 1


 Наверное, там отдел кадров. Это же главное.

----------


## Velena

> Как-то уже сложилась традиция пополнять львиное стадо именно здесь. В воскресенье обнаружил одного экзотического льва. Как загадка это не канает, отгадать ее, я полагаю, невозможно, только случайно. Заодно уже вывешиваю в качестве загадки львов, доступных всеобщему обозрению. 
> Вложение 76102Вложение 76103


 Спасибо! Чрез решетку лев смотрится особенно хорошо....грива особенно экзотическая :smileflag:  гдеэто чудо обитает- не знаю, а про второе фото нужно подумать...

----------


## Alexandr

> официальный адрес Оперного переулок Чайковского, 1


 , эх, работал у меня товарищ в оперном когда-то. Заведовал СКВ (не валютой, а Системами Кондиционирования Воздуха  :smileflag:  ), так он иногда включал фонтан (можно было позвонить). Красиво, особенно, когда говоришь: "А теперь фонтан!!!", и он включается.

----------


## Jorjic

Поскольку активности нет, "выдаю" первого льва. В глубине длинного двора на Жуковской, 22. Вторая загадка недалеко, хотя и на другой улице. Больше часа мурыжить не буду.

----------


## Velena

Мерси. Вторая- может быть, Бунина?

----------


## Jorjic

> Мерси. Вторая- может быть, Бунина?


 Точно. Номер не помню, между Пушкинской и Ришельевской.

----------


## Velena

> Точно. Номер не помню, между Пушкинской и Ришельевской.


 Онм мне знакомы...я многих уже видела, но еще не засняла...зашла как-то во двор на Преображенской,4- вы выкладывали фото -там львы на ограждении балкона- кажется , их уже нет- там полным ходом идет "реконструкция"...

----------


## piryur

Уже сутки никак не могу поставить + за отгадки уважаемым: jorjic, Omega, граф Ланжерон  Помогите, люди добрые! Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Velena

Сейчас попробую плюсики поставить. 
Граф оплюсованный, а Омеге с Жоржиком не могу

----------


## Jorjic

> Зашла как-то во двор на Преображенской, 4 - там львы на ограждении балкона- их уже нет- там полным ходом идет  "реконструкция"...


 Очень жалко. Но вот более приятный пример. Выкладываю, как загадку.
Где этот симпатично отреставрированный домик?

----------


## mlch

> Сейчас попробую плюсики поставить. 
> Граф оплюсованный, а Омеге с Жоржиком не могу


 А у меня получилось!

----------


## Omega

> А у меня получилось!


 За что большое спасибо :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

> Очень жалко. Но вот более приятный пример. Выкладываю, как загадку.
> Где этот симпатично отреставрированный домик?
> Вложение 76123


 Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Старопортофранковская?


 Близко.

----------


## Velena

Мечникова?

----------


## mlch

> Очень жалко. Но вот более приятный пример. Выкладываю, как загадку.
> Где этот симпатично отреставрированный домик?
> Вложение 76123


 Книжный переулок

----------


## Jorjic

> Книжный переулок


 Ну, да, ударила тяжелая артиллерия. Правильно.

----------


## Jorjic

Ладно, тогда еще.

----------


## piryur

Похоже на Новощепной ряд (Эстонская) между новой автостанцией и выездом из трамвайного депо.

----------


## Jorjic

> Похоже на Новощепной ряд (Эстонская) между новой автостанцией и выездом из трамвайного депо.


 Нет, но опять недалеко.

----------


## Omega

Вокзальный?

----------


## Velena

лазарева?

----------


## piryur

Попробую порассуждать  Мясоедовская? Не похоже... Болгарская? Возможно, но тоже не очень похоже... На Прохоровской дома, в основном, повыше будут... Но район, кажется, тот...

----------


## Velena

Может быть Водопроводная?

----------


## piryur

Тоже думал, но там тротуар вроде поуже...

----------


## Jorjic

> Попробую порассуждать  Мясоедовская? Не похоже... Болгарская? Возможно, но тоже не очень похоже... На Прохоровской дома, в основном, повыше будут... Но район, кажется, тот...


 Нет, это не Молдаванка. Это в границах порто-франко.

----------


## piryur

Меня смущает широченный тротуар, хотя, может быть, снимали с середины проезжей части...
P.S. Табличка рядом с воротами синенькая...

----------


## Jorjic

> Меня смущает широченный тротуар, хотя, может быть, снимали с середины проезжей части...


 Да, примерно с середины, а скорее даже ближе.

----------


## piryur

Хм, может это Базарная, в конце? Но там деревьев много, а тут ни одного...
P.S. Труба какая-то торчит...

----------


## Jorjic

> Хм, может это Базарная, в конце? Но там деревьев много, а тут ни одного...


 Нет, не Базарная.

----------


## piryur

Или в конце Успенской, ближе к пересечению с Тираспольской...
Но явно, что это в "куске" между Преображенской и Старопортофранковской...

----------


## Jorjic

> Или в конце Успенской, ближе к пересечению с Тираспольской...


 Вообще-то, все крутится недалеко, но не там.

----------


## Скрытик

Не район Староконного?

----------


## Jorjic

> Не район Староконного?


 Нет, я же сказал - в пределах порто-франко.

----------


## Скрытик

> Нет, я же сказал - в пределах порто-франко.


 Сорри, я заметил после того как отправил. Может Куйбышева?

----------


## Jorjic

> Сорри, я заметил после того как отправил. Может Куйбышева?


 Близко.

----------


## piryur

А похоже, вблизи офиса ЦСС...

----------


## Jorjic

> А похоже, вблизи офиса ЦСС...


 К сожалению, не знаю, где это. Но явно дальше, чем предыдущее предположение Скрытика. Он был рядом.

----------


## piryur

Офис ЦСС на Куйбышева, ближе к Екатериненской 
Может Колхозный переулок?

----------


## Omega

Заславского?

----------


## Jorjic

Было ближе, хотя Колхозный тоже близко.

----------


## Velena

Куйбышева?

----------


## Omega

> К сожалению, не знаю, где это. Но явно дальше, чем предыдущее предположение Скрытика. Он был рядом.


 Офис ЦСС на Куйбышева почти угол Екатерининской. Каждый месяц там бываю и такого не замечала.

----------


## Скрытик

> Офис ЦСС на Куйбышева почти угол Екатерининской. Каждый месяц там бываю и такого не замечала.


 Это явно ближе к Старопортофранковской. Я не помню название этой улицы, там на углу в 80х автобусы на Ильичевск отправлялись вроде.

----------


## piryur

Неужели Пантелеймоновская? В конце, ближе к Старопортофранковской?

----------


## Скрытик

> Неужели Пантелеймоновская? В конце, ближе к Старопортофранковской?


 Пантелеймоновская налево вроде.

----------


## Jorjic

> Неужели Пантелеймоновская? В конце, ближе к Старопортофранковской?


 Тоже совсем-совсем близко.

----------


## piryur

Ну, тогда Колхозный переулок, там и сейчас маршрутки на Ильичёвск стоят...

----------


## piryur

Упс, а не Новощепной ряд, между Старопортофранковской и Преображенской, почти напротив "Родины"?

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну, тогда Колхозный переулок, там и сейчас маршрутки на Ильичёвск стоят...


 Колхозный мы уже "проходили". Ощущение, что вы специально не называете место. Обложили со всех сторон.

----------


## piryur

Что, опять я Книжный переулок не узнал?

----------


## Delicious

может малой урнаутской?

----------


## Jorjic

> Что, опять я Книжный переулок не узнал?


 Да, именно так. Это снято почти с той же точки, что и предыдущая загадка, только в другую сторону. Всем спасибо за участие.

----------


## Скрытик

Книжный?

----------


## piryur

Посыпаю голову пеплом... А мысль такая была, но я её гнал пинками...

----------


## Jorjic

> А мысль такая была, но я её гнал пинками...


 Ну зачем же гнать? Может и пригодиться. Мысль - вещь полезная в хозяйстве.

----------


## piryur

А где находится такой "свадебный салон"?

----------


## gella

Канатная!! Мне еще посчастливилось побывать там внутри, года 4 назад. С тех пор он по моему всегда закрыт :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Правильно! Канатная, 63.

----------


## Jorjic

> А где находится такой "свадебный салон"?


 Канатная угол примерно Б.Арнаутской. Кто не успел, тот опоздал.

----------


## piryur

А у меня ещё мачта такая есть  Как Вы думаете, где она находится?

----------


## Jorjic

> Как Вы думаете, где она находится?


 Балковская?

----------


## piryur

Буквально квартальчик в сторону...

----------


## Jorjic

> Буквально квартальчик в сторону...


 Маловского?

----------


## Jorjic

За мостом, после автовокзала. Грушевского, кажется.

----------


## piryur

Нет, между автовокзалом и Мельницкой...

----------


## piryur

Более "полный" вариант фото...

----------


## Паноптикум

Михайловская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Более "полный" вариат фото...


 Похоже на Среднюю, ближе к Косвенной. У меня с мачтами не шибко.

----------


## piryur

Правильно! Напротив базы "Беркута". Там Укртелеком "возвёл" мачту для антенн базовых станций мобильной связи стандарта UMTS (WCDMA).
P.S.Как меня раздражает эта надпись: 
"Вы должны добавить отзыв кому-то еще, прежде чем сможете снова добавить ее Jorjic."

----------


## Velena

Картамышевская?

----------


## Паноптикум

какой правильно? :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Средняя, ближе к Косвенной

----------


## Паноптикум

ах вот

----------


## piryur

Совсем просто...

----------


## Jorjic

> Как меня раздражает эта надпись: 
> "Вы должны добавить отзыв кому-то еще, прежде чем сможете снова добавить ее Jorjic."


 Не бери в голову! Во-первых, это практически интуиция, а во-вторых - не это главное. Главное - общение и процесс игры.

----------


## Jorjic

> Совсем просто...


 Это как кому. Я который год напрягаюсь, когда ищу дом моих друзей на Черемушках. Рискну предположить - Мельницкая.

----------


## piryur

Ну, практически попал,- Балковская, между Мельницкой и Дальницкой. То ли Стройгидравлика, то ли ещё какое-то предприятие, точно не помню. Но антенны, судя по всему, UMC...
P.S. Там ещё аптека "Наталка-Маркет" на первом этаже раньше была...

----------


## Velena

Нашла сегодня особняк со львами-где?

----------


## Jorjic

[QUOTE=Velena]Нашла сегодня особняк со львами-где?[QUOTE]
К сожалению, не хочет увеличиваться. Там что, тень от старого столба?

----------


## Velena

[QUOTE=Jorjic][QUOTE=Velena]Нашла сегодня особняк со львами-где?


> К сожалению, не хочет увеличиваться. Там что, тень от старого столба?


 А теперь? да, там есть тень от столба....

----------


## Jorjic

> Нашла сегодня особняк со львами-где?


 Очень похоже на Французский бульвар где-то между Пироговской и Семинарской.

----------


## Velena

> Очень похоже на Французский бульвар где-то между Пироговской и Семинарской.


 Нет, но не очень холодно :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Нет, но не очень холодно


 Извините, "хорошая новость" про Привоз меня достала.

----------


## Velena

> Извините, "хорошая новость" про Привоз меня достала.


 На меня бОльшее впечатление произвел прижизненый бюст Кивалова и удивило, что он не на коне :smileflag: 
А то, что они решили сравнять с землей  старую Одессу- я поняла давно,  они хотят, чтоб мы ее видели только во сне

----------


## Скрытик

> Извините, "хорошая новость" про Привоз меня достала.


 А меня честно говоря шокирует вид овощного пассажа при выходе с Нового привоза. Кажется что это все рухнет на голову с минуты на минуту. Контрасты современности 
Если таки реконструируют а не снесут то буду очень рад...

----------


## Скрытик

> А то, что они решили сравнять с землей старую Одессу- я поняла давно, они хотят, чтоб мы ее видели только во сне


 Не нужно раньше времени сдаваться.
3 года назад (еще до оранжевой революции) у нас на бульваре (Торговая 2 несуществующая) кто-то положил глаз на "пустующую" площадку - памятник вокруг которого собираются мамочки с грудными и не только детьми. Сами там выходили с 2мя детями.
И вот выходим мы как-то погулять на комсомольский б-р и видим что скульптуру перенесли (быстро выстроив аляповатый постамент (который остался как память беспределу)) на 100 метров правее если смотреть на море, перед мединструментом. Остася только мраморный постамент. 
Шок был еще тот - произошло это за одну ночь.
Уже утречком появилась машина с рабочими и стала огораживать бывшую площадь. Что тут началось! Собралось такое кол-во людей которое последий раз я видел когда собрались пилить платаны на Приморском. В ответ крутые машины с депутатскими номерами, пышные "мамочки" из этих машин обещающие всех митингующих "похоронить"... Вмешался депутат ВР, Киссе вроде (он у нас балотировался). 
Через неделю памятник стоял на своем месте.

Думаю что вся беда в человеческом пофигизме - как ни спорен майдан в Киеве он показатель того что может сделать общество когда на него "кладут"...
Сорри за оффтоп.

----------


## Velena

У меня стоит перед глазами разрушение круглого дома на Греческой- вечером, после рабочего дня...никогда не забуду...неужели вся жизнь должна проходить на баррикадах?

----------


## Jorjic

> ...как ни спорен майдан в Киеве он показатель того что может сделать общество когда на него "кладут"...


 и когда есть хоть кто-то из "сильных", кому это нужно.



> Если таки реконструируют а не снесут то буду очень рад...


 К сожалению, снесут. На фига им конкуренты.

----------


## jay_dee

ребята, мне не хочется вас огорчать, но всё же тема топика "фотозагадки" =)

----------


## mlch

> ребята, мне не хочется вас огорчать, но всё же тема топика "фотозагадки" =)


 Есть, сэр! 
Так точно, сэр! 
Их есть у нас, сэр! 

Ребята! Все быстренько угадываем - где это?

----------


## Скрытик

Гоголя?

----------


## mlch

> Гоголя?


 Нет.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Канатная

----------


## mlch

> Канатная


 Сожалею, нет.

----------


## Omega

Маразлиевская?

----------


## mlch

> Маразлиевская?


 Увы, нет.

----------


## Jorjic

Нежинская?

----------


## mlch

> Нежинская?


 Нет

----------


## job2001

Щепкина?

----------


## Delicious

Садовая?

----------


## Скрытик

2  mlch - очень знакомая фигура. Можно немножко подсказок типа "горячо - холодно"?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Уютная или Ясная?

----------


## mlch

> 2  mlch - очень знакомая фигура. Можно немножко подсказок типа "горячо - холодно"?


 Да конечно можно.
Это - в центре города.
Ограничтесь квадратом Преображенская - Еврейская - Карантинный спуск.
Ну вот, еще одну фотографию с той же точки выкладываю. Возможно - это поможет.

----------


## Скрытик

Пушкинская?

----------


## Delicious

ришельевская

----------


## Скрытик

нет, Бунинна угол Пушкинской

----------


## mlch

Нет. 
Утром выложу еще одну фотографию.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Еврейская в районе пер. Нечипуренко.

----------


## Omega

Бунина/ Екатерининская?

----------


## Velena

> Нашла сегодня особняк со львами-где?


 а про мою вчерашнюю загадку забыли

----------


## Jorjic

Неужели Греческая повыше Ришельевской?

----------


## Tinkerbell

> а про мою вчерашнюю загадку забыли


 Не забыли.Дайте хоть какую-то подсказку...

----------


## Omega

> Неужели Греческая повыше Ришельевской?


 А троллейбусные провода?

----------


## mlch

> А троллейбусные провода?


 А где на фотографиях троллейбусные провода?
Пока ближе всех подобрались Omega и Jorjic. 
Пожалуй, Jorjic даже ближе.

----------


## Скрытик

Александровский угол Бунина?

----------


## Omega

Екатерининская в сторону Дерибасовской?

----------


## mlch

> Екатерининская в сторону Дерибасовской?


 Ну... это смотря откуда смотреть. Может в сторону, а может и совсем наоборот.

----------


## Скрытик

> Ну... это смотря откуда смотреть. Может в сторону, а может и совсем наоборот.


 Ну тогда Дерибасовская слева?  :smileflag:  А справа Бунина.

----------


## Omega

Эээ...Интересно. Допустим с Греческой по Екатерининской в сторону Дерибасовской

----------


## mlch

> Эээ...Интересно. Допустим с Греческой по Екатерининской в сторону Дерибасовской


 И совсем даже наоборот.

----------


## mlch

> Ну тогда Дерибасовская слева?  А справа Бунина.


 Бунина, действительно, справа. Так же как Жуковского, Еврейская, Троицкая.... вокзал ..... Черемушки ..... Таирова ....  :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

Екатерининская 24-26?

----------


## Tinkerbell

На Греческо между Екатериненской и Красным? Или Греческой площадью?

----------


## Скрытик

> Бунина, действительно, справа. Так же как Жуковского, Еврейская, Троицкая.... вокзал ..... Черемушки ..... Таирова ....


 Слева переулок Чайковского???

----------


## mlch

> Екатерининская 24-26?


 Если смотреть на Екатерининскую 24-26, то Бунина окажется слева. А мы уже выяснили, что она справа. 
Не дожидаюсь утра. Выкладываю последнюю подсказку.

----------


## mlch

> Слева переулок Чайковского???


 ДА!!!!  
Екатерининская 5

----------


## Velena

> Если смотреть на Екатерининскую 24-26, то Бунина окажется слева. А мы уже выяснили, что она справа. 
> Не дожидаюсь утра. Выкладываю последнюю подсказку.


 мама мия- я в этом бистро часто бываю :smileflag:  екатерининская\ланжероновская

----------


## CHAR

> мама мия- я в этом бистро часто бываю екатерининская\ланжероновская


 хтела...чайковского??!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Tinkerbell

Так это ж Екатериненская угол переулка Чайковского

----------


## Velena

> хтела...чайковского??!!!!!!!!!


 точно :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Моя загадка- первая подсказка-это переулок

----------


## Скрытик

У меня в памяти этот разорванный козырек крутился давно. Но подтолкнуло здание справа, как ни странно. Похожее есть на Адмиральском проспекте. Думал на него вначале.

----------


## mlch

> мама мия- я в этом бистро часто бываю екатерининская\ланжероновская


 Нет! Екатерининская\Чайковского!
Вот то же место, но лет так сто пятьдесят тому назад. :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Нет! Екатерининская\Чайковского!
> Вот то же место, но лет так сто пятьдесят тому назад.


 ошиблась-и уже созналась в этом выше :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Нет! Екатерининская\Чайковского!
> Вот то же место, но лет так сто пятьдесят тому назад.


 А я еще хотел написать - остатки роскоши Пале-Ройяль  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Моя загадка- первая подсказка-это переулок


 ? Не видно фотографии.

----------


## Velena

> Нашла сегодня особняк со львами-где?


 третий раз...

----------


## mlch

> У меня в памяти этот разорванный козырек крутился давно. Но подтолкнуло здание справа, как ни странно. Похожее есть на Адмиральском проспекте. Думал на него вначале.


 Меня тоже козырек зацепил, когда снимки делал. 
А на Адмиральском такого не припоминаю. Там, вроде, если и есть подобные детали то не на фасадах, а на углах.

----------


## mlch

> третий раз...


 Переулок Веры Инбер?

----------


## Velena

ну вот как с вами играть :smileflag: ? правда название Купальный мне нравится больше....

----------


## Скрытик

> Меня тоже козырек зацепил, когда снимки делал. 
> А на Адмиральском такого не припоминаю. Там, вроде, если и есть подобные детали то не на фасадах, а на углах.


 Я здание справа имел в виду.

----------


## mlch

> ну вот как с вами играть? правда название Купальный мне нравится больше....


 Тю ты. 
Ткнул наугад - и попал  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Тю ты. 
> Ткнул наугад - и попал


 Так я вам и поверила :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Так я вам и поверила


 Чесное слово! 
Ну, понятно было что это - не Черемушки и не Таирова. Но мог с тем же успехом и Клубничный переулок, к примеру, назвать. :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

там нет таких особнячков :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> А я еще хотел написать - остатки роскоши Пале-Ройяль


 К сожалению, на последнем снимке бигборд закрывает арку входа в Пале-Рояль. Она - единственное, что практически не изменилось. Даже дом, в котором она стоит надстроен на один этаж выше.

----------


## Паноптикум

хм. взглянула на старую фотку Пале Рояля и удивилась . Я то думала номера 9 и 11 там старые , но они не атк сейчас ведь вглядят?

----------


## Eva-Lotta

Да и улицы уж больно широкие по сравнению с теперешними. Почти на всех старинных изображениях Одесса такая величественная, иногда не сразу и узнаёшь местность...  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> хм. взглянула на старую фотку Пале Рояля и удивилась . Я то думала номера 9 и 11 там старые , но они не атк сейчас ведь вглядят?


 А они старые. Им больше ста лет! Там все перестраивалось в конце 19-го века.
Загляните сюда Тут интересная статья про Пале-Рояль.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

> Почти на всех старинных изображениях Одесса такая величественная, иногда не сразу и узнаёшь местность...


 Это точно. Недавно наткнулся в сети вот на эту фотку. На загадку не тянет, слишком все просто, но для меня до сих пор остается загадкой, ну кому мешали эти башенки?

----------


## mlch

> Это точно. Недавно наткнулся в сети вот на эту фотку. На загадку не тянет, слишком все просто, но для меня до сих пор остается загадкой, ну кому мешали эти башенки?


 Почтамт был разрушен в войну и восстанавливался в конце сороковых - начале пятидесятых. Вероятно - при этом восстановлении и решили сэкономить на башенках.

----------


## OMF

> Почтамт был разрушен в войну и восстанавливался в конце сороковых - начале пятидесятых. Вероятно - при этом восстановлении и решили сэкономить на башенках.


 Если уже быть совсем точным, то почтамт восстановили в середине 60-х (примерно в 1964-65 гг.). В промежутке почтамт был на Гоголя угол Сабанеева моста.

----------


## mlch

> Если уже быть совсем точным, то почтамт восстановили в середине 60-х (примерно в 1964-65 гг.). В промежутке почтамт был на Гоголя угол Сабанеева моста.


 Спасибо большое. Я не знал. Считал, что раньше он был восстановлен.

----------


## Velena

Где я нашла сегодня вот такого мальчугана?

----------


## mlch

> Где я нашла сегодня вот такого мальчугана?


 Можно, я промолчу?

----------


## Паноптикум

а что это такое обнимает? :smileflag:  русалку-девочку ???

----------


## mlch

> а что это такое обнимает? русалку-девочку ???


 Рыбину он обнимает. Да так крепко, что та - бедная, аж рот открыла и глаза выпучила :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Можно, я промолчу


 если Вас это не затруднит :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

После исполнения 78-го желания золотая рыбка сбилась со счёта  и замерла навеки вместе с омоложенным ранее стариком 
Но "парочка" знакомая, правда, не могу вспомнить, где её видел... Здаётся мне, что на территории какого-то "лечебно-профилактического учреждения системы здравоохранения"  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> После исполнения 78-го желания золотая рыбка сбилась со счёта  и замерла навеки вместе с омоложенным ранее стариком


 такой милый мальчуган- он еще не был противным стариком...версия жизненная, однако почему именно 78? :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Мне эта скульптура чем-то напоминает дворик на Софиевской...

----------


## Velena

Нет, к сожалению. А на Софиевской- где примерно дворик- там есть интересная скульптура?

----------


## Jorjic

> А на Софиевской- где примерно дворик- там есть интересная скульптура?


 Думаю, что речь идет об этом дворике (примерно второй от Преображенской по нечетной стороне). Я собирался его выложить, как загадку, но раз его "расшифровали", то выкладываю сейчас. Двор отделен от улицы решеткой. Во дворе не скульптура, а бывший фонтанчик. Дом нехарактерной, мне кажется, для центра архитектуры, украшен кариатидами и скульптурками. К сожалению, второй женской головки уже нет - мешала сделать навес над балконом.

----------


## jay_dee

эт где ?

----------


## Velena

Спасибо, Жоржик- действительно интересный дворик.
Jayd!Еще предыдущую загадку не отгадали :smileflag: .

----------


## jay_dee

как не отгадали ? тогда сорь, не заметил

----------


## piryur

> эт где ?


 Скорее всего, Ланжероновская угол Пушкинской, дом номер 5, там когда-то была фирма МКФ "Берег".

----------


## jay_dee

> Скорее всего, Ланжероновская угол Пушкинской, дом номер 5, там когда-то была фирма МКФ "Берег".


 +1 =)

----------


## Eva-Lotta

[QUOTE=Jorjic]Во дворе не скульптура, а бывший фонтанчик. Дом нехарактерной, мне кажется, для центра архитектуры, украшен кариатидами и скульптурками.[QUOTE]

Господи, какая красота! И это обычный дворик... Я просто очарована. Интересно, чей это был дом до революции? И чей барельеф на стене?

----------


## Паноптикум

вот  чтоя  нашла в списке памятников архитектуры по первым  двум нечётным на Преображенской

Дiм Папудової
  та зерновий склад

  Преображенська, 1,
 (вул. Преображенська, 25)
   1831-1836рр.,
  арх.: I.С.Козлов,
 Ф.О.Морандi
   199-ОД
   ОВК N480
 вiд 15.08.85р.


Житловий дiм
 (мур.)
   65026, вул.
  Преображенська, 3
   I пол. XIX ст.,
  арх.
 Л.Прокопович

кстати, кто знает почему на  Преобраенской  непривчно по правой стороне идут нечётные ?

----------


## Good++++

> ...кстати, кто знает почему на  Преобраенской  непривчно по правой стороне идут нечётные ?


 


> Интресную особенность Преображенской составляла и составляет нумерация ее зданий. Вопреки общему правилу, левая cторона здесь чётная, а правая - нечетная. Существует догадка, будто в далеком прошлом какой-то суеверный, но влиятельный домовладелец, на дом которого пришёлся "несчастливый" тринадцатый номер, добился перестановки четной и нечетной стороны. Возможно, что именно так и обстояло дело.
> _К. Саркисьян, М. Ставницер. Улицы рассказывают. Одесса, Маяк, 1968.- 210 с._


  :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

кстати,  а на Садовой номерация  идёт не от моря

----------


## mlch

> кстати,  а на Садовой номерация  идёт не от моря


 И на Черняховского - тоже. :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

и ещё где то....... не помню где. про Черняховского нет не знала!

----------


## mlch

> и ещё где то....... не помню где. про церняховского нет не знала!


 Черняховского строилась от Пятой станции вниз. Поэтому так и получилось.

----------


## piryur

Про Садовую не знал, не обращал внимание  В памяти всплывают ещё несколько улиц с непривычной нумерацией: Приморский бульвар(точно не помню, но явно не так, как у других), Французский бульвар, равно как и Фонтанская с Люстдорфской дороги (нумерация начинается не с Аркадии, наверное, происходила по мере строительства). И, скорее всего, некоторые улицы, идущие параллельно морю...

----------


## job2001

> Про Садовую не знал, не обращал внимание  В памяти всплывают ещё несколько улиц с непривычной нумерацией: Приморский бульвар(чётные с одной стороны, нечётные- с другой, где какие- не помню), Французский бульвар, равно как и Фонтанская с Люстдорфской дороги(нумерация начинается не с Аркадии, нумерация происходила по мере строительства). И, скорее всего, некоторые улицы, идущие параллельно морю...


 Вообзе весь этот район какой-то неправильный :smileflag:  Французский, Черняховского, Шевченко, Армейская и т.д

----------


## Jorjic

> Кстати, а на Садовой номерация идёт не от моря


 Ну, строго говоря, определить где у Садовой море затруднительно. Все улицы в этой части города, условно параллельные Садовой (она чуть-чуть наискосок) - Коблевская, Пастера, Елисаветинская - нумеруются точно так же.
Вообще говорить о закономерностях нумерации можно, по-моему, только применительно к старой части города (примерно в черте порто-франко). Тут есть, конечно, тоже исключения, вызванные особенностями самих улиц. Например, у Приморского бульвара сквозная нумерация, без деления на четные и нечетные, у Маразлиевской есть, практически, только четная сторона (за исключением одного квартала), у Итальянского бульвара тоже какая-то непонятка.
Что же касается, скажем, Французского бульвара и других дачных районов, то там изначально нумерации не было, участки назывались именами владельцев. Нумерация появилась уже позднее и, естественно, начиналась от города.

----------


## Velena

> Где я нашла сегодня вот такого мальчугана?


 Никто не хочет отвечать. Этот славный мальчик со своей любимой рыбкой живет во одном из двориков на Маразлиевской...

----------


## Jorjic

> Этот славный мальчик со своей любимой рыбкой живет во одном из двориков на Маразлиевской...


 Вот уж чего никак не ожидал. Я вроде все дворы там облазил.

----------


## Jorjic

А вот такая загадка. Дом №5, а на какой улице?

----------


## Буджак

Итальянский?

----------


## Jorjic

> Итальянский?


 Нет, это центр города.

----------


## Tinkerbell

> Что же касается, скажем, Французского бульвара и других дачных районов, то там изначально нумерации не было, участки назывались именами владельцев. Нумерация появилась уже позднее и, естественно, начиналась от города.


 Это точно.В ачных районах есть например 9 а,б,в,...и лаоьше по списку.И постоянная неразбериха с этими буквами происходит  :smileflag:

----------


## Oldmanша

Вот такая загадка. Сразу скажу - это не Одесса, а чуть-чуть за Одессой (но очень близко). Где  стоит замок с таким мавританским фасадом, готическим выходом к озеру, замечательным гербом, чудными башнями и очаровательным балкончиком? Там, кстати, еще и подвалы замечательные сводчатые.  И почему его еще не отреставрировали и не возят туда толпами экскурсии?

----------


## Oldmanша

Балкончик не поместился  :smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Олдманша, может быть это в  Нерубайском?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Этот замок находится в Петровке (если не ошибаюсь Коминтерновский район). Знакомый мой недавно там побывал и привез оттуда такую же подборку фотографий. Замок действительно великолепный, мне напоминает Воронцовский дворец в Крыму.  




> И почему его еще не отреставрировали и не возят туда толпами экскурсии?


 Да потому что никому из властей предержащих это на фиг не надо ( к сожалению).

----------


## may

> Никто не хочет отвечать. Этот славный мальчик со своей любимой рыбкой живет во одном из двориков на Маразлиевской...


 больше похоже на трущобы

----------


## Velena

> Этот замок находится в Петровке (если не ошибаюсь Коминтерновский район). Знакомый мой недавно там побывал и привез оттуда такую же подборку фотографий. Замок действительно великолепный, мне напоминает Воронцовский дворец в Крыму.  
> 
> 
> 
> Да потому что никому из властей предержащих это на фиг не надо ( к сожалению).


 Видимо, Петровка на Тилигуле, у нас дача в Кошарах, Петровка севернее.
Вот нашла о нем:




> Этот был лучший на Украине сельхозтехникум связаный с именем подполковника Куриса, служившего адьютантом Суворова в ходе русско-турецкой войны За заслуги перед царским правительством и Россией он получил надел земли в 6 тысяч десятин.  Так появилось селение Петровка Одесской области на берегу реки Балай.
> 200 переселенцев из Харькавского имения Куриса и беглые крестьяне из крепостных построили замок с оранжереей, конным и скотным двором. В степи и на склоне горы был высажен лес и разбит парк.
> В 30-х годах в Петровке  был создан совхоз-техникум на территории бывшего поместья Куриса, а в 70-е годы построен новый учебный корпус с новыми аудиториями, а в замке осталась библиотека и хозяйственные помещения.
> Более 2-х веков простоял замок, но 1989 году в него  угодила молния и он сгорел.

----------


## Oldmanша

Совершенно верно, это Петровка. 16 Километров от Коминтерново.
Раньше она называлась Курисово-Покровское и принадлежала фамилии Курисов (Курис был соратником Суворова). Один из последних хозяев замка (тоже Курис, вот только имени-отчества не помню, а искать лень) - был известным коллекционером, часть его коллекции составила основу нашего археологического музея. А часть (в том числе и библиотека) находилась в этом замке. Там был музей. Но в 1989 году в замок неожиданно    ударила молния, и коллекция и интерьеры выгорели полностью . И вот уже почти 20 лет это чудо стоит в 25-30 минутах езды от Одессы, заброшенное. Правда, бомжей оттуда гоняют, говорят.
На одной из башен - гнездо аистов (если присмотрется, на фотке видно) Говорят, аисты там гнездятся уже более 100 лет. 
А какие там сводчатые подвалы! Совершенно сумасшедшей красоты. К тому же замок построен на очень неровной местности, и вся разница высот нивелирована весьма искусно подвальным этажом.
Кстати, часть парка и некоторые хозпостройки там тоже сохранились. Парк, правда, усиленно облагораживали весь советский период, но еще есть деревья, посаженные первым Курисом. Пруд давно высох и превратился в поросшую камышами сушь.

----------


## Velena

Прочла у Палариева- в Исаевке- еще один дворец Куриса, хорошо сохранившийся, в нем агрономический техникум.
Обязательно нужно съездить в оба, спасибо.

----------


## Oldmanша

Нашла имя-отчество - Курис Иван Ираклиевич.
А архитектор замка - Николай Константинович Толвинский, известный архитектор. Строил в Одессе много, в том числе и физ-хим корпус Университета.

----------


## Tram 27

> Сообщение от Паноптикум
> ...кстати, кто знает почему на Преобраенской непривчно по правой стороне идут нечётные ? 
> 
> Цитата:
> Интресную особенность Преображенской составляла и составляет нумерация ее зданий. Вопреки общему правилу, левая cторона здесь чётная, а правая - нечетная. Существует догадка, будто в далеком прошлом какой-то суеверный, но влиятельный домовладелец, на дом которого пришёлся "несчастливый" тринадцатый номер, добился перестановки четной и нечетной стороны. Возможно, что именно так и обстояло дело.
> К. Саркисьян, М. Ставницер. Улицы рассказывают. Одесса, Маяк, 1968.- 210 с.


 А на ул. Водопроводной по какой причине такаяже нумерация  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Если предыдущая загадка еще не забыта, то вот ее продолжение. Где это смешение стилей?

----------


## Alexandr

Нифига себе намешали. Где именно, даже не догадываюсь. Но коктейльчик безобразный!

----------


## Jorjic

> Нифига себе намешали. Где именно, даже не догадываюсь. Но коктейльчик безобразный!


 Ну, почему же безобразный? Конечно, это не идеальный пример архитектурного ансамбля, но в натуре смотрится даже интересно. Повторяю, эта загадка совмещена с предыдущей.

----------


## Richard

> Совершенно верно, это Петровка. 16 Километров от Коминтерново.


  Скажи пожалуйста, вот это здание на берегу пруда оно и есть?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Jorjick, это случайно не Жуковского/Карантинная?

----------


## Oldmanша

Честно и искренне скажу, что не вижу на этой карте ни здания, ни пруда.  Если Вас интересует,как его найти - киньте ЛС, я очень подробно напишу, как туда доехать. Но в гуглевской карте, увы, ни черта разобрать не могу.

----------


## Скрытик

> Честно и искренне скажу, что не вижу на этой карте ни здания, ни пруда.  Если Вас интересует,как его найти - киньте ЛС, я очень подробно напишу, как туда доехать. Но в гуглевской карте, увы, ни черта разобрать не могу.


 Я думаю что можно и тут, многих может заинтересовать. С удовольствием малых свожу.

----------


## Oldmanша

Значится так, рассказываю. 
Если на машине- трасса Одесса Вознесенск. Едем от Паустовского, потом поворот - знак стоит - развилка на Беляевку. Едем все врем по дороге на Коминтерново. Проезжаем Коминтерново. По той же трассе еще 16 км.  Проезжаем Каиры, за Каирами - заправка очень приметная с фигуркой аиста, после нее мост и справа стоит знак - "Земли Петровского Сельскохозяйственного техникума". Едем по этой дороге дальше - слева за деревьями видим типичное здание совдеповского техникума. Мы приехали. Машину там можно оставить только перед техникумом или на трассе.  Замок чуть-чуть влево ЗА техникумом, нужно идти по соседней аллее. Промахнуться невозможно. Дорога - одна. 
Если ехать без машины - с автостанции на Паустовского - любой автобус или маршрутка, который идет в направлении Вознесенск- Южноукраинск.  Та же трасса, те же приметы. Тогда вам посчастливится увидеть еще и арку техникума с высказыванием Тараса Шевченко  :smileflag: . В этом случае вам нужно будет идти не по центральной аллее к техникуму, а по аллее чуть правее - она ведет прямо к замку.

----------


## Richard

> Значится так, рассказываю. 
> Если на машине- трасса Одесса Вознесенск. Едем от Паустовского, потом поворот - знак стоит - развилка на Беляевку. Едем все врем по дороге на Коминтерново. Проезжаем Коминтерново. По той же трассе еще 16 км.  Проезжаем Каиры, за Каирами - заправка очень приметная с фигуркой аиста, после нее мост и справа стоит знак - "Земли Петровского Сельскохозяйственного техникума". Едем по этой дороге дальше - слева за деревьями видим типичное здание совдеповского техникума. Мы приехали. Машину там можно оставить только перед техникумом или на трассе.  Замок чуть-чуть влево ЗА техникумом, нужно идти по соседней аллее. Промахнуться невозможно. Дорога - одна. 
> Если ехать без машины - с автостанции на Паустовского - любой автобус или маршрутка, который идет в направлении Вознесенск- Южноукраинск.  Та же трасса, те же приметы. Тогда вам посчастливится увидеть еще и арку техникума с высказыванием Тараса Шевченко . В этом случае вам нужно будет идти не по центральной аллее к техникуму, а по аллее чуть правее - она ведет прямо к замку.


  :smileflag:  Спасибо, судя по твоему описанию это оно и есть - слева замок, справа совдеповское здание:

----------


## Oldmanша

Да, и стадион там есть. Очень похоже, правда.

----------


## Jorjic

Раз поступлений нет, даю ответ на две предыдущие загадки. Это все на улице Гаванной, 5. Видимо вешать номер дома на костел считалось неправильным, поэтому его повесли (даже литой чугунный) на флигель в глубине двора. Хотя сейчас номер висит и на костеле.

----------


## Velena

> Раз поступлений нет, даю ответ на две предыдущие загадки. Это все на улице Гаванной, 5. Видимо вешать номер дома на костел считалось неправильным, поэтому его повесли (даже литой чугунный) на флигель в глубине двора. Хотя сейчас номер висит и на костеле.


 Все это смешение эпох и стилей - в этом дворе?

----------


## Jorjic

Если пошла "мода" на развалины, то есть вот такие. Это в Одессе. Что это было я не знаю. Где это было, я знаю. Снимок сделан два года назад, полагаю, что этого уже нет. Где этого нет? А если кто-то знает что это было, думаю всем будет интересно.

----------


## Velena

> Если пошла "мода" на развалины, то есть вот такие. Это в Одессе. Что это было я не знаю. Где это было, я знаю. Снимок сделан два года назад, полагаю, что этого уже нет. Где этого нет? А если кто-то знает что это было, думаю всем будет интересно.
> Вложение 76518


 Смею предположить- в каком-то санатории

----------


## Jorjic

> Смею предположить- в каком-то санатории


 Да нет, там по-моему никогда санториев не было.

----------


## Jorjic

> Все это смешение эпох и стилей - в этом дворе?


 Да, именно так. Справа - это "служебный вход" костела, а вот почему во дворе здание такой, не очень распространенной архитектуры, я не знаю.

----------


## Velena

это не в центре города?

----------


## Скрытик

Это не 10я фонтана?

----------


## Jorjic

Отвечаю оптом. Это не центр города (хотя сейчас центр - понятие относительное). Но и не 10-я Фонтана, ближе к центру.

----------


## Velena

От моря далеко?

----------


## Скрытик

Район консервного завода? (Сахалинчик)

----------


## Jorjic

От моря недалеко, от консервного завода далековато.

----------


## Velena

Может быть  район Адмиральского проспекта

----------


## Velena

Может быть-Пересыпь?

----------


## mlch

Хаджибеевский парк?

----------


## Скрытик

> От моря недалеко, от консервного завода далековато.


 Парк Шевченко?

----------


## Omega

Переулок Чайковского (бывший ТЮЗ)?

----------


## Jorjic

Всем, к сожалению, нет.

----------


## Velena

Аркадия?

----------


## Jorjic

> Аркадия?


 Из уважения к даме, будем считать, что - да (плюсик пока не получается). Это Гагаринское плато. Повторяю, что это было - я не знаю. Если кто-то знает - поделитесь.

----------


## Velena

Спасибо, Жоржик!

----------


## Скрытик

> Из уважения к даме, будем считать, что - да (плюсик пока не получается). Это Гагаринское плато. Повторяю, что это было - я не знаю. Если кто-то знает - поделитесь.


 Тогда точно уже нет этого

----------


## Jorjic

Ну что, поиграем еще? Куда ведет эта арка?

----------


## Omega

> Ну что, поиграем еще? Куда ведет эта арка?
> Вложение 76575


 Рискну предположить, что это где-то на Деволановском спуске.

----------


## Jorjic

> Рискну предположить, что это где-то на Деволановском спуске.


 Риск не оправдался.

----------


## NeMo

Мне кажецца, что скорее Военный спуск или ул. Приморская

----------


## Omega

Жалко. А какую-нибудь подсказку? Горячо - холодно, севернее-южнее...

----------


## mlch

Военный спуск?

----------


## Richard_I

Может район Короленко - Комсомольский бульвар?

----------


## Jorjic

> Мне кажецца, что скорее Военный спуск или ул. Приморская


 Правильно кажецца. Это арка из заднего дворика Воронцовского дворца, выходящая на Военный спуск.

----------


## mlch

Не успел.

----------


## NeMo

Зато я в первый раз угадал хоть что-то %)

----------


## Alexandr

> Правильно кажецца. Это арка из заднего дворика Воронцовского дворца, выходящая на Военный спуск.


 Ага, Воронцовский пер. 2. Кстати, спуститься на Военный можно еще через 4 номер (правда теперь решетки поставили).

----------


## Jorjic

Ну, тогда совсем простенькая. Что-то я иссякаю, надо пополнять загадочный фонд. Где находится этот балкончик для Джульетты?

----------


## Velena

Шахский дворец?

----------


## Alexandr

Бывший кулек?

----------


## Jorjic

> Шахский дворец?


 Да, конечно. Ребята, у меня плюсики кончились, помогите!

----------


## Velena

> Да, конечно. Ребята, у меня плюсики кончились, помогите!


 Жоржик, два плюсика :smileflag:  один вчерашний :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Бывший кулек?


 Про "кулек" сразу не въехал. Спасибо за пополнение словарного запаса.

----------


## Jorjic

> Жоржик, два плюсика один вчерашний


 Тот у меня записан в кондуите, но если кто-то добавит, буду благодарен.

----------


## Alexandr

> Тот у меня записан в кондуите, но если кто-то добавит, буду благодарен.


 Не могу тебе поставить, я вообще редко в репу закидываю, а тебе недавно, наверное, добавлял.

----------


## Jorjic

> Не могу тебе поставить, я вообще редко в репу закидываю, а тебе недавно, наверное, добавлял.


 Так надо не мне, а Velene.

----------


## Alexandr

> Так надо не мне, а Velene.


 Готово.

----------


## Velena

> Готово.


 Спасибо.

----------


## Jorjic

Давайте еще поиграем. Где находится этот домик?

----------


## Паноптикум

Возле университета

----------


## Jorjic

> Возле университета


 Смотря что считать возле. Если по отношению к Поскоту, то просто рядом. (это шутка, не обижайся).

----------


## Omega

Пастера

----------


## Jorjic

> Пастера


 Близко. Точнее, что в этом доме?

----------


## Omega

Болгарское консульство?

----------


## Jorjic

> Болгарское консульство?


 Даже не близко (я имею в виду обитателя дома)

----------


## Надя

Гоголя

----------


## Jorjic

> Гоголя


 Нет, Пастера намного ближе.

----------


## Скрытик

> Даже не близко (я имею в виду обитателя дома)


 ОргАн?

----------


## Jorjic

> ОргАн?


 Не понял. Если ты имеешь в виду, что в доме есть оргАн, то его там нет.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Смотря что считать возле. Если по отношению к Поскоту, то просто рядом. (это шутка, не обижайся).


   ну елёки-палки) пастера

----------


## Oldmanша

Скорее, Щепкина... Ужасно знакомое что-то  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> ну елёки-палки) пастера


 Ну, близко, совсем близко от Пастера. Если хочешь, скажи какой квартал Пастера рядом. А от Щепкина далековато.

----------


## Oldmanша

Похоже на квартал от Сов.Армии до Торговой  по Щепкина...

----------


## Скрытик

Дворянская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Дворянская?


 Дворянская - нет, про Щепкина я уже высказывался.

----------


## Скрытик

Тогда не там где 2й троллейбус поворачивает? (не помню название).

----------


## Скрытик

Или Делиев?

----------


## Jorjic

> Тогда не там где 2й троллейбус поворачивает? (не помню название).


 Это переулок Сеченова (Рождественский)? Совсем близко. Причем тут Делиев - не знаю. Могу подсказать. Я считал, что дом узнают с первого взгляда, поэтому отрезал маленький кусочек, на котором мемориальная доска. Не персонально человеку, хотя имя там упоминается, а в честь той организации, что в доме находится.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот все, что уместилось в кадр:

----------


## Jorjic

Могу еще подсказать, что организации, которая находится в этом доме, в 2003 году исполнилось 100 лет. Поэтому этот дом так нарядно и выглядит. Основал ее граф М.М.Толстой, который жил в Доме Ученых.

----------


## Jorjic

Еще подсказка. Этот дом находится в переулке с довольно известным названием, попавшим даже в одесскую полублатную песенку.

----------


## Скрытик

Валиховский?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Ну это же пер Маяковского,переходящий в щепкина!около Сов.Армии!

----------


## Jorjic

> Валиховский?


 Вот как полезно знание фольклора. Конечно, это тот самый переулок, где "двух легавых нашли". А еще там есть станция скорой помощи, устроенная графом Толстым аж в 1903 году. Она-то на снимке и фигурирует.

----------


## Скрытик

> Вот как полезно знание фольклора. Конечно, это тот самый переулок, где "двух легавых нашли". А еще там есть станция скорой помощи, устроенная графом Толстым аж в 1903 году. Она-то на снимке и фигурирует.


 Это точно. А вот зрительную память развивать нужно  Я месяц назад целую неделю родственницу возил мимо этого дома на процедуры...

----------


## mlch

> Вот как полезно знание фольклора. Конечно, это тот самый переулок, где "двух легавых нашли". А еще там есть станция скорой помощи, устроенная графом Толстым аж в 1903 году. Она-то на снимке и фигурирует.


 Ничего себе! Давно я в Валиховском не был! На моей памяти станция Скорой помощи всегда была серым и обшарпаным зданием со "следами былой красоты".
Очень приятно узнать, что провели реставрацию.

----------


## Jorjic

Выкладываю экспериментальную загадку. Это, конечно, не загадка, а, скорее, шутка или курьез, как хотите. 
Какой из этих снимков сделан в Одессе?

----------


## Скрытик

> Выкладываю экспериментальную загадку. Это, конечно, не загадка, а, скорее, шутка или курьез, как хотите. 
> Какой из этих снимков сделан в Одессе?
> Вложение 76703


 ИМХО первый. Простенок из ракушняка  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> ИМХО первый. Простенок из ракушняка


 Вот глазастый! А я и не заметил. Правильно. Плюсик пока откладывается - два подряд не могу.
Второй снимок сделан в Балаклаве. Я был просто потрясен сходством дворов там и у нас. Да и не только дворов. Не даром у меня всю жизнь было острое желание попасть в Балаклаву.

----------


## Velena

может быть, оба? :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Все приморские города немного похожи...Балаклава- такое притягательное название....помню развалины креопсти и поездки на Золотой и Серебрянный пляж...

----------


## Jorjic

Все ленивые, никто не хочет выкладывать загадки. Тогда совсем простенькая: где находится этот домик?

----------


## Alexandr

Халтурина. Я в нем даже был. Не помню, чей это был дом до революции, но теперешний хозяин - дедок такой, хотел выкупить еще вулканизацию с парикмахерской, чтоб привести здание в первоначальный вид. Оно было совмещено с тем, что левее вулканизации.  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Гаванная?

----------


## Jorjic

> Халтурина.


 


> Гаванная.


 Да, конечно. С вами играть неинтересно. Поставьте друг другу по плюсику - я пока не могу.

----------


## Jorjic

Раз вы такие шустрые, тогда посложнее. Эркер в двух проекциях.

----------


## Alexandr

То ли Королева, то ли Щепкина.

----------


## Скрытик

Софиевская?

----------


## CHAR

екатериненская.../?

----------


## Omega

Тираспольская?

----------


## Скрытик

> То ли Королева, то ли Щепкина.


 Точно, Щепкина / Преображенская, я думал уг. Ляпунова

----------


## Richard_I

Преображенская угол Щепкина?

----------


## CHAR

кирова....??

----------


## Скрытик

> кирова....??


 Нет, см. мой ответ, точнее ответ *Alexandr*

----------


## CHAR

> Нет, см. мой ответ, точнее ответ *Alexandr*


 можно ...???спасибо... :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

2 *Скрытик* & *Alexandr*
Невозможно заниматься..., но плюсиков для вас у меня все равно нет. Разве что, кто подсобит.

----------


## Alexandr

*Скрытик*, рядом с тобой я начинаю себя чувствовать человеком из старого времени (старые-новые названия).  :smileflag: 




> 2 *Скрытик* & *Alexandr*
> Невозможно заниматься..., но плюсиков для вас у меня все равно нет. Разве что, кто подсобит.


 Ну, исторический центр - это моя вотчина, в детстве все крыши, дворы и подвалы облазил. Эх-х.

----------


## Скрытик

Мне на этом здании фигурки очень нравятся. Есть снимки нормальным фотоаппаратом - может завтра выложу.

----------


## Скрытик

> *Скрытик*, рядом с тобой я начинаю себя чувствовать человеком из старого времени (старые-новые названия).


 Если мне не изменяет память кто-то эту фразу в этой теме уже произносил  :smileflag: . Ладно, не будем оффтопить - Одесса действительно прекрасна.

----------


## Jorjic

> Халтурина. Я в нем даже был. Не помню, чей это был дом до революции...


 Там на мемориальной доске такие имена, что дух захватывает. Изначально Феликс Дерибас, потом Раевские, бывал Пушкин...
Ну и я в парикмахерской бывал.

----------


## Omega

> 2 *Скрытик* & *Alexandr*
> Невозможно заниматься..., но плюсиков для вас у меня все равно нет. Разве что, кто подсобит.


 Сделано :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> Там на мемориальной доске такие имена, что дух захватывает. Изначально Феликс Дерибас, потом Раевские, бывал Пушкин...
> Ну и я в парикмахерской бывал.


 Точно! Дедушка говорил именно про Дерибаса. Ну и по нечетным, иногда, и я в той парикмахерской бываю.  :smileflag:  Так сказать, поддерживаю традицию.

----------


## Jorjic

> Сделано


 Спасибо.

----------


## CHAR

сори за качество...но какая дорога...такое и качество...

----------


## Jorjic

> *Скрытик*, рядом с тобой я начинаю себя чувствовать человеком из старого времени (старые-новые названия).


 Так какое время все-таки старое? Я себя всю жизнь чувствовал человеком из старого времени (Воровского от Ярославского не мог отличить), а теперь, получается, я из нового?
Тогда, по новому, правильный ответ звучит так: Преображенская угол Елисаветинской.

----------


## Alexandr

Это из серии: "Никогда не знал, что у Николая была фамилия Фельдман.". (про Приморский б-р.)

----------


## Jorjic

> ...какая дорога...такое и качество...


 Фонтанская, эпохи ремонта. Район 8-й станции.

----------


## Sanches

> сори за качество...но какая дорога...такое и качество...


 дорога на поскот, в районе продмаша

----------


## Tinkerbell

на 8-ю не похоже.а паскот -вариант...

----------


## cONST

таки да - Николаевская дорога. слева видна ограда стадиона, справа за деревьями корпус продмаша.
весна-лето 2005 года ?

----------


## mlch

Ой, что-то я давно тут не отмечался. :smileflag:  
Кто помнит, где этот ангел?
Здание достаточно заметное и относительно известное.

----------


## Келла

Это если идти от дома Ученых в сторону Екатерининской - то, где-то приблизительно на углу, но только не на главном фасаде, а с бокового?

----------


## mlch

> Это если идти от дома Ученых в сторону Екатерининской - то, где-то приблизительно на углу, но только не на главном фасаде, а с бокового?


 Абсолютно верно!
Бывшая Крымская гостинница.

----------


## Velena

Где находится это здание?

----------


## Jorjic

> Где находится это здание?


 Очень похоже на Преображенскую, первый квартал от моря. Но что-то не так.

----------


## briz

> Абсолютно верно!
> Бывшая Крымская гостинница.


 
КРЫМСКАЯ гостиница находилась напротив. Она пострадала от пожара и была  снесена. На её месте в 1939 году было построено здание школы Столярского.

----------


## briz

> Очень похоже на Преображенскую, первый квартал от моря. Но что-то не так.


 
ВСЕ ТАК. :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Очень похоже на Преображенскую, первый квартал от моря. Но что-то не так


 .
 Согласна с предыдущим - все так :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> КРЫМСКАЯ гостиница находилась напротив. Она пострадала от пожара и была  снесена. На её месте в 1939 году было построено здание школы Столярского.


 Спасибо большое за поправку. Буду знать. :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Поставьте, люди добрые плюсик Жоржику за отгадку- я не могу.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот такая загадочка. Не думаю, что она сложная, но фото самому нравится. Хотя я уже не берусь предсказывать, какая загадка легкая, а какая - сложная.

А это не загадки, хотя можно и отгадывать. Просто дворовые скульптуры для любительницы.

----------


## Jorjic

Все упорно молчат, как партизаны. Тогда даю подсказку - это самый-самый центр города.

----------


## Паноптикум

Гоголя?

----------


## Jorjic

> Гоголя?


 Нет, где же на Гоголя такие живописные трущобы? Это снято не во дворе, а с проезжей части. Еще центрее.

----------


## Jorjic

Ребята, пройдитесь по Дерибасовской! Только постепенно.

----------


## Паноптикум

пер . Некрасова

----------


## Скрытик

> Ребята, пройдитесь по Дерибасовской! Только постепенно.


 Мне казалось что это в самом низу (возле первого номера), но я не уверен.

----------


## Velena

Придется пройтись :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> пер . Некрасова


 Переулок Некрасова - это нижние два фото. Действительно, это снято в двух дворах по четной стороне. Правда маленькую статуэтку любители прекрасного уже уполовинили, так что снимок раритетный.

----------


## Jorjic

> Мне казалось что это в самом низу (возле первого номера), но я не уверен.


 Нет, это уже далековато от центра.

----------


## Jorjic

Там же даже номер дома виден настоящий. Ну, не по Дерибасовской, конечно.

----------


## Кот Да Винчи

Пер Красный.

----------


## Jorjic

> Пер Красный.


 Конечно. Красный пер.4. Дом, за который идет борьба не на жизнь, а на смерть.

----------


## Паноптикум

нужна помочь в раздаче +?

----------


## Jorjic

> нужна помочь в раздаче +?


 Нет, спасибо, этот юзверь здесь давно не отмечался. Резерв есть.
Вообще-то за мной есть давние долги - Velene, графу Ланжерону и Скрытику. Помогите, чем можете.

----------


## Yoshi

Вот такое интересное здание. Чесно даже не знаю было оно уже или нет. Где?

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот такое интересное здание. Чесно даже не знаю было оно уже или нет. Где?


 Насколько я помню, такого не было. Что-то очень знакомое. Канатная?

----------


## Yoshi

> Насколько я помню, такого не было. Что-то очень знакомое. Канатная?


 Далеко.  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Тогда, может, Старопортофранковская, где-то в начале.

----------


## job2001

> Вот такое интересное здание. Чесно даже не знаю было оно уже или нет. Где?


 Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Yoshi

> Тогда, может, Старопортофранковская, где-то в начале.


 


> Старопортофранковская?


 Уже ближе, улица как и дом одни из первых в Одессе.

----------


## mlch

> Вот такое интересное здание. Чесно даже не знаю было оно уже или нет. Где?


 Базарная?

----------


## Velena

Пастера

----------


## Yoshi

> Базарная?


 


> Пастера


 Пастера близко.
Нет, улица эта уже звучала в самом начале темы (в сообщениях до 100). А интересен этот дом что довольно-таки выделяется на фоне остальных, правда не только этим.  :smileflag:  Чуть позже выложу более полный вариант.

----------


## Скрытик

Софиевская?

----------


## Jorjic

Настойчивое ощущение, что это квартал, где "сходятся" Новосельская, Княжеская, Рождественский. Но "привязать" не могу.

----------


## Yoshi

> Настойчивое ощущение, что это квартал, где "сходятся" Новосельская, Княжеская, Рождественский. Но "привязать" не могу.


 Юговосток :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Конная р-н Нового рынка?

----------


## Руслан 25

Может быть Ольгиевская?

----------


## Jorjic

Ольгиевская выше Пастера?

----------


## Yoshi

> Конная р-н Нового рынка?


 
+1 Надо было еще подождать . Оно и есть. Конная 32 напротив Нового рынка дом 1810-тые года, Фраполли. 
Заинтересовался  вот какие здания у нас в городе из сохранившихся самые старые, нашел Потоцкого 1805 года, но должны же быть старее.

----------


## Скрытик

Я по кусочку здания слева узнал, точнее по стыку этих зданий  :smileflag:  Почти каждый день там проезжаю.

----------


## Jorjic

Обидно, не заметил второй вариант. А ведь я в соседнем домишке всегда прирезаю стекла. Загадка люкс!

----------


## job2001

> Обидно, не заметил второй вариант. А ведь я в соседнем домишке всегда прирезаю стекла. Загадка люкс!


 А уж сколько я раз прохожу мимо стыдно-с :smileflag: 
Кстати по самым старым домам тоже было интересно. В круковском фильме говорили про какой-то дом в кировском сквере - вроде он самый старый. До этого читал - Дерибасовская/Преображенская, или вообще Екатеринская/Греческая.

----------


## Yoshi

> А уж сколько я раз прохожу мимо стыдно-с
> Кстати по самым старым домам тоже было интересно. В круковском фильме говорили про какой-то дом в кировском сквере - вроде он самый старый. До этого читал - Дерибасовская/Преображенская, или вообще Екатеринская/Греческая.


  если Екатеринская/Греческая 25 - то он 1819
Дерибасовская/Преображенского - 1898
кировский сквер -? не знаю
Интересно все-таки, кстати если кто знает не только здания но и сооружения до 1800 г. буду благодарен.

----------


## Yoshi

Интересную книжку нашел -
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/1588125/ интересно в Горьковской библиотеке есть экземпляр? Хотя все равно к нему не допустят 
Еще интересно, ничего нового есть пару фоток прошлого века - http://www.cultinfo.ru/fulltext/1/001/008/083/686.htm

----------


## Jorjic

> кировский сквер -? не знаю
> Интересно все-таки, кстати если кто знает не только здания но и сооружения до 1800 г. буду благодарен.


 Возможно на площади Старого базара и сохранилось что-то, если не в первоначальном виде, то использованное при позднейшей реконструкции площади. Ведь это самый первый базар в Одессе.
Вроде считается, что самые старые (до 1800 г.) находились в Красном переулке. Вот репродукция

Где он точно находился, тот ли это дом, который воссоздали греки - не знаю. Возможно, что какие-то фрагменты сохранились до сих пор. 
Это нужно обращаться к специалистам. Вот когда выйдет книжка Нетребского на букву "К", тогда там будет полная информация.

----------


## Yoshi

To Jorjic
Спасибо огромное  :smileflag: , вот еще нашел:



> На дне упомянутого котлована, при зачистке фундамента *первого одесского дома* — князя Григория Волконского, в заполнении первой траншеи Одессы, непосредственно на кирпичном фундаменте мы нашли обломки хрустальных бокалов и подноса, бутылочные осколки с пробкой, монету — «пятак» 1784 г.


  Взято  - http://stratum.ant.md/05_99/articles/dobroliubschii/dobroliub01.htm
Где дом Волконского даже не знаю нет времени искать, пора сматываться с работы пока еще добраться можно.  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Возможно на площади Старого базара и сохранилось что-то, если не в первоначальном виде, то использованное при позднейшей реконструкции площади. Ведь это самый первый базар в Одессе.
> Вроде считается, что самые старые (до 1800 г.) находились в Красном переулке.


 Да, там демонстрировался именно подвал и кусочек здания, но визуально я там не помню где такое может находиться, да и доверять фильму в вопросах истории все-таки...
>>Дерибасовская/Преображенского - 1898
Нет, там речь шла не про пассаж, а если я не ошибаюсь напротив, не там где греческое консульство(дом хлопонина) а какой-то соседний.

----------


## job2001

> To Jorjic
> Спасибо огромное , вот еще нашел:
> 
>  Взято  - http://stratum.ant.md/05_99/articles/dobroliubschii/dobroliub01.htm
> Где дом Волконского даже не знаю нет времени искать пора сматываться с работы пока еще добраться можно.


 Ну мы же говорили про сохранившиеся дома?
А про то где это - там же выше написано >>Обнаружение археологических остатков ритуала основания Одессы произошло при окончании раскопок на углу нынешних Ланжероновской и Ришельевской улиц

----------


## Jorjic

> Где дом Волконского даже не знаю нет времени искать, пора сматываться с работы пока еще добраться можно.


 Здесь речь идет о раскопках, которые проводились на пустыре слева от Оперного, если стоять к нему спиной.

----------


## Скрытик

Кроме того вроде здание Отеля Моцарт тоже тех годов постройки. Думаю что в этих местах и нужно искать.

----------


## Скрытик

Вот еще интересная ссылочка.
http://www.odessaonline.com.ua/go.php?dir=odessacity&m2=6&m3=architecture

Там упоминается (без возраста) здание в Кр.переулке 6, 
Приморская 1 и т.д.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот еще интересная ссылочка.
> http://www.odessaonline.com.ua/go.php?dir=odessacity&m2=6&m3=architecture
> 
> Там упоминается (без возраста) здание в Кр.переулке 6, 
> Приморская 1 и т.д.


 Очень похоже, что здание в Красном переулке - это то, которое я выложил. Я подозревал это, но не был уверен. Тогда там и 4 номер тоже того же времени.

----------


## Velena

Поздравляю всех мужчин  с праздником!

Рада, что познакомилась с людьми, которым небезразличен наш город!

----------


## Omega

> Поздравляю всех мужчин  с праздником!
> 
> Рада, что познакомилась с людьми, которым небезразличен наш город!
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


 Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!
Это загадка? Если да, то это Гоголя.

----------


## LeXuS

храм

----------


## Velena

Наверное, это Котовского.

----------


## LeXuS

сравнените, строящийся 2 "этаж" храма , уже больше чем храм слева , а таких "этажей" будет 6  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Это фотозагадка или вы пришлит сюда с другой целью? Если загадка- будьте добры сказать-да или нет.

----------


## job2001

> Это фотозагадка или вы пришлит сюда с другой целью? Если загадка- будьте добры сказать-да или нет.


 Да, если не ошибаюсь это пр. Добровольского, не доезжая рынка

----------


## Velena

Я не часто там бываю.Спасибо.

----------


## job2001

Не поленился таки найти тот фильм. 
Там все-таки не говорилось что самое старое здание, просто одно из первых 300, построено в 1802г.

----------


## mlch

> Возможно на площади Старого базара и сохранилось что-то, если не в первоначальном виде, то использованное при позднейшей реконструкции площади. Ведь это самый первый базар в Одессе.
> Вроде считается, что самые старые (до 1800 г.) находились в Красном переулке. Вот репродукция
> Вложение 76919
> Где он точно находился, тот ли это дом, который воссоздали греки - не знаю. Возможно, что какие-то фрагменты сохранились до сих пор. 
> Это нужно обращаться к специалистам. Вот когда выйдет книжка Нетребского на букву "К", тогда там будет полная информация.


 Это дом в Красном переулке был по номером 6.
Левого флигеля не было уже очень давно. А правый снесли не больше десяти-пятнадцати максимум лет назад.

----------


## Jorjic

> Не поленился таки найти тот фильм. 
> Там все-таки не говорилось что самое старое здание, просто одно из первых 300, построено в 1802г.


 Возможно, что так, но скорее это позднейшие наслоения. В таком виде площадь была оформлена примерно в 30-х годах.

----------


## Tinkerbell

> Не поленился таки найти тот фильм. 
> Там все-таки не говорилось что самое старое здание, просто одно из первых 300, построено в 1802г.


 Если чесно не знала что это здание такое старое.Конечно из того что в Кировском сквере оно больше всего похоже.Этот дом если он  дейчвительно построем в 1802 году - очень хорошо сохранился.Только думаю жить ему осталось, к сожалению, недолго.Подробнее сфотографирую и скакжу почему в теме про застройку.

----------


## piryur

Неужели сносить всё будут? Угловой дом уже снесли, сейчас там стройка, из-за которой, как обычно в Одессе, закрыли проезд...

----------


## Tinkerbell

> Неужели сносить всё будут? Угловой дом уже снесли, сейчас там стройка, из-за которой, как обычно в Одессе, закрыли проезд...


 На счет сносить не знаю.Хотя скорее всего будут (как и весь центр),а вот что новый дом строят впритык т тому - это точно.
ЗЫ:там не тоько проезд  закрыли,но и часть сквера прихватили)

----------


## Руслан 25

Это Ужасно!Других слов я не нахожу...

----------


## Yoshi

С прошедшим праздником  :smileflag: 
Получается что из достоверных источников только Дворец Потоцких и то он *начал* строится в 1805г. а построили вроде в 1810г. Жалко дом в Красном переулке, не успел я на него.  
*job2001* - это загадка?

----------


## Yoshi

> Ну мы же говорили про сохранившиеся дома?
> А про то где это - там же выше написано >>Обнаружение археологических остатков ритуала основания Одессы произошло при окончании раскопок на углу нынешних Ланжероновской и Ришельевской улиц


 не внимательно читал, все торопился домой  :smileflag:

----------


## Yoshi

Есть ли у кого, все равно ловите:
Карта - http://historic-cities.huji.ac.il/ukraine/odessa/maps/diterikhs_1894_odessa_b.jpg
http://historic-cities.huji.ac.il/ukraine/odessa/maps/diterikhs_1892_odessa_b.jpg
Карты очень большие.
Еще здесь:
http://lib.haifa.ac.il/www/mesila/urban/odessa.html

----------


## Скрытик

> Есть ли у кого, все равно ловите:
> Карта - http://historic-cities.huji.ac.il/ukraine/odessa/maps/diterikhs_1894_odessa_b.jpg
> http://historic-cities.huji.ac.il/ukraine/odessa/maps/diterikhs_1892_odessa_b.jpg
> Карты очень большие.
> Еще здесь:
> http://lib.haifa.ac.il/www/mesila/urban/odessa.html


 Огромное спасибо!
Обалденные карты.

----------


## Буджак

Супер! В особенности первая, спасибо большое, порадовали!

----------


## Jorjic

Вчера во время прогулки отловил такого льва. Где это было?

В процессе охоты были обнаружены такие экспонаты. Не могу отказать себе в удовольствии ознакомить с ними общественность

----------


## Omega

Рискну предположить, что этот симпатяга находится на территории одного из санаториев на Французском бульваре.

----------


## Jorjic

> Рискну предположить, что этот симпатяга находится на территории одного из санаториев на Французском бульваре.


 Логика железная. В такую холодрыгу и с такими заносами на дорогах, гулять дальше Французского бульвара я не рискнул. Но санаториев то много.

----------


## Omega

Район Чкалова-Магнолия

----------


## Jorjic

> Район Чкалова-Магнолия


 Нет, там другие львы.

----------


## Richard_I

> Вчера во время прогулки отловил такого льва. Где это было?
> Вложение 77038


 Санаторий "Россия"?

----------


## Jorjic

> Санаторий "Россия"?


 Да, правильно.
*Omega*, помогите. Я не могу добавить "+".

----------


## Jorjic

Тогда еще загадка. На какой квартал какой улицы смотрят эти модерновые прикованные люди

Признаюсь, в целях конспирации еще парочку отрезал. А то все очень глазастые.

----------


## Freez

Приветствую всех. Разрешите к вам присоединиться. Где стоит дом с такими статуями?

----------


## Freez

> Тогда еще загадка. На какой квартал какой улицы смотрят эти модерновые прикованные люди
> Вложение 77046
> Признаюсь, в целях конспирации еще парочку отрезал. А то все очень глазастые.


  Это на Пушкинской. Если не ошибаюсь, напротив еще расположен банк (названия не помню).

----------


## Паноптикум

жуковского пушкинская

----------


## Jorjic

> Это на Пушкинской. Если не ошибаюсь, напротив еще расположен банк (названия не помню).


 Да, это между Троицкой и Успенской.

----------


## Паноптикум

я именно э\то хотела сказать))

----------


## job2001

> Приветствую всех. Разрешите к вам присоединиться. Где стоит дом с такими статуями?


 французский?

----------


## Freez

> французский?


  точнее!

----------


## Паноптикум

Пироговская?

----------


## Freez

> Пироговская?


  нет.

----------


## Jorjic

> Приветствую всех. Разрешите к вам присоединиться. Где стоит дом с такими статуями?


 Санаторий "Аркадия"?

----------


## Freez

> Санаторий "Аркадия"?


  Именно он  :smileflag: 

З.Ы. Плюсик выдам через 2 сообщения  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> точнее!


 Санаторий, я название постоянно забываю :smileflag:  Сразу за дворцом спорта если идти с пр. Шевченко, там еще церковь к нему примыкает.

----------


## job2001

> Именно он 
> 
> З.Ы. Плюсик выдам через 2 сообщения


 мало того, что название забыл, так еще и протормозил :smileflag:  Кстати, если не ошибаюсь еще год назад здание было в полуразрушенном состоянии.

----------


## Freez

> Кстати, если не ошибаюсь еще год назад здание было в полуразрушенном состоянии.


  Гм...не знаю. Снято 25 июня прошлого года.

----------


## Omega

> Да, правильно.
> *Omega*, помогите. Я не могу добавить "+".


 Сделано :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Гм...не знаю. Снято 25 июня прошлого года.


 Ну я там был последний раз осенью 2005 :smileflag:

----------


## Freez

Прошу прощения, если такую загадку уже кто-то загадывал (у меня некоторые вложения не отображаются  ):

З.Ы. Жоржик, +1 сделал.

----------


## Velena

Жоржик, спасибо за льва !

----------


## Jorjic

Вдогонку к загадке. Нашел у себя репродукцию из книги "Французский бульвар". Автора и год издания не помню, но книга старая.

----------


## Jorjic

> Жоржик, спасибо за льва !


 Всегда рад.

----------


## Jorjic

> Прошу прощения, если такую загадку уже кто-то загадывал


 Дракон, дубовые листья - что-то немецкое. Возможно район верхней слободы. Скажем, Новосельская?

----------


## Freez

> Дракон, дубовые листья - что-то немецкое. Возможно район верхней слободы. Скажем, Новосельская?


 Нет, но тепло. Я бы даже сказал - горячо.

----------


## Yoshi

> Нет, но тепло. Я бы даже сказал - горячо.


 Льва Толстого?

----------


## Freez

> Льва Толстого?


  Не, от Льва Толстого далеко.
Подсказка - когда я говорил горячо насчет Новосельского, имелся ввиду конец улицы.

----------


## Yoshi

> Не, от Льва Толстого далеко.


 Ольгиевская?

----------


## Freez

> Ольгиевская?


  Нет.
 Надо двигаться в обратную сторону  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Неужели Преображенская?

----------


## Freez

> Неужели Преображенская?


  Практически на пересечении с ней. С перекрестка этот дом хорошо видно.

----------


## Velena

троицкая?

----------


## Freez

> троицкая?


  Нет.
Вот фото побольше в качестве подсказки.

----------


## Скрытик

Тираспольская?

----------


## Freez

> Тираспольская?


  Нет. Но это уже горячо, так же как и конец улицы Новосельского.

----------


## Alexandr

Чичерина.

----------


## Скрытик

Нежинская?

----------


## Freez

> Чичерина.


  Точно! Еще правильный ответ - Кузнечная улица, т.к. дом одной стороной выходит и туда.

----------


## Alexandr

Ну угловатый он такой, квартал (маленький такой) от Сов. Армии.

----------


## Jorjic

А где находится вот такой заборчик? Принимаются два варианта ответа. За оба - похлопочу о двух плюсиках. Точнее, речь идет о столбике. Сам забор - новодел.

----------


## gella

Канатная?

----------


## Jorjic

> Канатная?


 Нет, далековато.

----------


## Freez

> А где находится вот такой заборчик? Принимаются два варианта ответа. За оба - похлопочу о двух плюсиках. Точнее, речь идет о столбике. Сам забор - новодел. 
> Вложение 77111


  Ограда у здания архива, бывшей синагоги, на пушкинской?

----------


## Jorjic

> Ограда у здания архива, бывшей синагоги, на пушкинской?


 Ответ принимается. Но это второй вариант ответа, о котором я говорил. На фото как раз другой.

----------


## Скрытик

Маяковского, возле музшколы  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Маяковского, возле музшколы


 Точно. Если можешь, добавь +1 *Freez*, я не могу.

Добавил.

----------


## Freez

А по случаю, у кого-нибудь есть старые фотографии синагоги, времен постойки?

----------


## Скрытик

> А по случаю, у кого-нибудь есть старые фотографии синагоги, времен постойки?


 Есть в альбоме "Одесса на старых открытках" но я обещался не сканировать.
Нужно посмотреть на одессастори, вроде там что-то тоже встречалось.

----------


## Jorjic

> А по случаю, у кого-нибудь есть старые фотографии синагоги, времен постойки?


 У меня есть вот такая. Это фотокопия с открытки, так что качество не шибко.

А вот это нашел в интернете:

----------


## piryur

Да, интересное фото, виден извозчик, поворачивающий с Пушкинской на Почтовую (ныне Жуковского). Наглец  :smileflag:  , по Пушкинской он ехал навстречу одностороннему движению  :smileflag: 
А у меня есть два перекрёстка: первый угадаете быстро, поэтому фото одно, а второй несколько сложнее, поэтому фотки три  Удачи!

----------


## mlch

> А по случаю, у кого-нибудь есть старые фотографии синагоги, времен постойки?


 Есть рисунок Вахренова 1869 года

----------


## piryur

Интересный рисунок, из-за небольшой высоты близлежащих зданий (Почтовая, 20, 22, да и 117-й школы тогда не было) виден костёл на Екатериненской

----------


## Jorjic

> А у меня есть два перекрёстка: первый угадаете быстро, поэтому фото одно, а второй несколько сложнее, поэтому фотки три  Удачи!


 Первый - Лидерсовский бульвар?
Второй - Преображенская угол Троицкой.

----------


## Скрытик

> А у меня есть два перекрёстка: первый угадаете быстро, поэтому фото одно, а второй несколько сложнее, поэтому фотки три  Удачи!


 Это для кого как  :smileflag: 
Второй Кузнечная угол Тираспольской. (Там мой младшенький учится  :smileflag: )

----------


## Freez

> У меня есть вот такая. Это фотокопия с открытки, так что качество не шибко.


 


> Есть рисунок Вахренова 1869 года


  Спасибо!

----------


## job2001

> Есть ли у кого, все равно ловите:
> Карта -


 Спасибо за карты.
Возник вопрос - что это за Пассажирский квартал в Александровском саду? Примерно там, где сейчас стадион.

----------


## alim

Первая- Ивановский мост(а точнее- Стуса угол Мельницкой). Второй- кажется, что действительно, Тираспольская угол Кузнечной, там видна гомеопатическая аптека №5. Жду свой "плюсик"

----------


## piryur

Ответ от Скрытика частично правильный, отгадан второй перекрёсток, а ответ от alim "самый" правильный, первый перекрёсток- при въезде на Ивановский путепровод, по дороге из центра в сторону промрынка "7-й км". А второй- точно тот перекрёсток, с аптекой (она, оказывается, гомеопатическая, а я думал, что обычная "фармациевская"). Всем спасибо!
P.S. alim получилось поставить +, а вот Скрытику не получается  Поставьте, пожалуйста, "кто сколько может"  :smileflag:  Заранее благодарен!

----------


## piryur

> Спасибо за карты.
> Возник вопрос - что это за Пассажирский квартал в Александровском саду? Примерно там, где сейчас стадион.


 Моё предположение. Насколько я помню, в том районе было какое-то сооружение, в котором находились на карантине все прибывшие из местностей, в которых свирепствовала чума и др. эпидемии.

----------


## Freez

> P.S. alim получилось поставить +, а вот Скрытику не получается  Поставьте, пожалуйста, "кто сколько может"  Заранее благодарен!


  Поставил  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Тоже простенькая загадка

----------


## Omega

Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Velena

Холодно

----------


## Alexandr

Валеховский.

----------


## Velena

Холодно

----------


## Jorjic

Канатная?

----------


## Velena

Теплеет :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Velena

Горячеет

----------


## Jorjic

Троицкая/Маразлиевская

----------


## Velena

НЕт

----------


## Jorjic

Базарная в районе Белинского

----------


## Velena

Тоже нет

----------


## Jorjic

Сдался.

----------


## Velena

Рано сдались :smileflag:

----------


## Velena



----------


## Velena

> Спасибо за карты.
> Возник вопрос - что это за Пассажирский квартал в Александровском саду? Примерно там, где сейчас стадион.


 Первым медицинским учреждением в Одессе был морской карантин, заложенный вместе с портом в 1794 году. Он был стражем на пути распространения особо опасных болезней. С 1794 г. Гаджибеевский (Одесский) карантин возглавлял карантинный пристав, подполковник Н. Е. Карпов. В штате карантина были лекарь и подлекарь. С 1800 г. карантин состоял из карантинной конторы и трёх кварталов. В первом квартале находилась обыкновенная больница для подозрительных больных. Во втором - проводилась дезинфекция товаров и личных вещей приезжающих. В третьем - пройти в который могли только через "обыкновенную" больницу, размещалась "чумная" клиника, обнесённая двумя заборами и рвом.

Первым кварталом заведовал доктор медицины Доминицио, вторым- лекарь П. Можайский, а третьим - штаб-лекарь А. Корнелиус.

С 1802 г. инспектором Одесского портового карантина стал надворный советник, а затем коллежский советник Осип Иванович Россети. В 1812 году город постигла страшная эпидемия чумы. С 15 августа по 7 января 1813 г. ею заболели 3022 человек, из них умерло - 2407. (Население Одессы составляло около тридцати тысяч человек).

В 1829 г. эпидемия чумы вновь посетила Одессу. Тогда заболело 288 человек, из которых 219 умерло. А в 1837 - также чума: заболело 125, умерло 108 человек.

Одесский морской карантин считался одним их лучших на Чёрном море. В пассажирском квартале отводили отдельную комнату. Стоимость проживания в сутки - 50 копеек, а кто не имел средств - проходили карантин на корабле. 

http://www.misto.odessa.ua/index.php?u=gorod/hnom,31

----------


## Jorjic

Успенская/Маразлиевской?

----------


## Velena

Жоржик- этот Успенская,4- там  управление капитана порта, видимо здание принадлежало монастырю-но не уверена.но все равно-это плюсик :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

И почему никогда нельзя поставить плюсик? :smileflag: 
Плиз, поставьте Жоржику плюсик.

----------


## piryur

> Успенская/Маразлиевской?


 Очень похоже, напротив школа, а по диагонали- офис компании СМТ.
Да и троллейбусные провода о многом говорят

----------


## Velena

> Очень похоже, напротив школа, а по диагонали- офис компании СМТ.
> Да и троллейбусные провода о многом говорят


 Это середина квартала между Маразлиевской и Белинского, в том то и дело- это не перекресток, а похоже...алрес знаю точно :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Помню там общежите порта, оно 4- или 5-этажное, старой постройки. То, о котором вы пишете, наверное, между ним и проходом в монастырь?

----------


## Velena

> Помню там общежите порта, оно 4- или 5-этажное, старой постройки. То, о котором вы пишете, наверное, между ним и проходом в монастырь?


 Общежитие порта- точно монастырское здание, оно с крестами,оно слева от прохода, а это здание-справа.

----------


## Jorjic

> Общежитие порта- точно монастырское здание, оно с крестами,оно слева от прохода, а это здание-справа.


 Здесь символика какая-то странная, похоже на караимскую.

----------


## Velena

> Здесь символика какая-то странная, похоже на караимскую.

----------


## Vilka

Кажется, это район Комсомольской. Ближе к Серова.

----------


## Yoshi

> И почему никогда нельзя поставить плюсик?
> Плиз, поставьте Жоржику плюсик.


 готово

----------


## Yoshi

Загадочка  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Может быть, Адмиральский?

----------


## Jorjic

> готово


 За что же "-1"?

----------


## Скрытик

> За что же "-1"?


 Видимо он ошибся, я минус "скомпенсировал" теперь пусть кто-то еще добавит плюсик.

----------


## Буджак

"Скомпенсировал"!

----------


## Yoshi

> За что же "-1"?


 Обшибочка Сорри   :smileflag:  Медвежья услуга 
Блин не понимаю я эту систему, цитата - Вы должны добавить отзыв кому-то еще, прежде чем сможете снова добавить ее Jorjic. 
Оставил, Velena, собираюсь ставить Jorjic то же самое.
P.S. Не Адмиральский

----------


## Velena

> Обшибочка Сорри   Медвежья услуга 
> Блин не понимаю я эту систему, цитата - Вы должны добавить отзыв кому-то еще, прежде чем сможете снова добавить ее Jorjic. 
> Оставил, Velena, собираюсь ставить Jorjic то же самое.
> P.S. Не Адмиральский


 Жоржику теперь можно будет только после того, как 10 другим пользоателям добавите...

----------


## Jorjic

> Блин не понимаю я эту систему, цитата - Вы должны добавить отзыв кому-то еще, прежде чем сможете снова добавить ее Jorjic.


 Одному и тому же юзеру можно ставить второй "+" только после того, как поставил сколько-то плюсиков другим. Таковы здесь правила.

----------


## Jorjic

2 *Скрытик* и *Буджак*. Спасибо. Хоть и не принципиально, но приятно.

----------


## Yoshi

> Жоржику теперь можно будет только после того, как 10 другим пользоателям добавите...


 Прошустрил по форуму оставил с  десяток + думал таки победить этот движок, фигушки, теперь следующее сообщение "Вы добавили слишком много отзывов за последние 24 часа. Попробуйте попозже."  :smileflag:  Буду должен.
ЗЫ если будут спрашивать про маньяка ставившего всем подряд плюсы то  это не я. 
ЗЫ ЗЫ Насчет здания,  уверен что вы проезжали мимо раз сто за свою жизнь.

----------


## Velena

> Прошустрил по форуму оставил с  десяток + думал таки победить этот движок, фигушки, теперь следующее сообщение "Вы добавили слишком много отзывов за последние 24 часа. Попробуйте попозже."  Буду должен.
> ЗЫ если будут спрашивать про маньяка ставившего всем подряд плюсы то  это не я. 
> ЗЫ ЗЫ Насчет здания,  уверен что вы проезжали мимо раз сто за свою жизнь.


 Может это Приморская(Суворова)?
Движок непобедим! :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Буду должен.


 Не напрягайся и не огорчайся. Все уже в порядке. Я свое получил.

----------


## Jorjic

Канатная?

----------


## Yoshi

> Может это Приморская(Суворова)?


 


> Канатная?


 Нет, вам будет стыдно  :smileflag: , это центр. 
ЗЫ Вопрос на засыпку, кто знает здание Дерибасовская 24, что-то я не могу сообразить где это?

----------


## Jorjic

> Нет, вам будет стыдно , это центр. 
> ЗЫ Вопрос на засыпку, кто знает здание Дерибасовская 24, что-то я не могу сообразить где это?


 Это примерно угол Гаванной.

----------


## Jorjic

Нет, посмотрел по карте. Угол Гаванной - это 20-й. Значит ближе к Преображенской.

----------


## job2001

> Нет, вам будет стыдно , это центр. 
> ЗЫ Вопрос на засыпку, кто знает здание Дерибасовская 24, что-то я не могу сообразить где это?


  Судя по карте - 26 это там где йокогама, а 22 - Уточкино. Логично предположить что 24 это воронцов, хотя на карте нет никаких следов :smileflag: 
По загадке - с самого начала хотел предположить, что Александровский пр., но что-то останавливало. Может Приморский бульвар?

----------


## Yoshi

> Это примерно угол Гаванной.


 Продолжая тему самое старое здание, нашел информацию что этот дом начал строится в 1797, особняк Жульена.

----------


## Jorjic

> Судя по карте - 26 это там где йокогама, а 22 - Уточкино. Логично предположить что 24 это воронцов, хотя на карте нет никаких следов.


 Да, там испокон веков была фотография на втором этаже. Вход был с улицы по скрипучей деревянной лестнице. Ее "ликвидировали" лет восемь назад. Сейчас там какой-то магазинчик, наверное, ювелирный. Поеачалу, по-моему, был "фирменный" Пеликана.

----------


## Yoshi

> Судя по карте - 26 это там где йокогама, а 22 - Уточкино. Логично предположить что 24 это воронцов, хотя на карте нет никаких следов


 Таки да вот адрес воронцова (вернее очередного казино  ) - 
"ул. Дерибасовская, 24; тел.: 735-60-90"
Информация http://www.olymp.odessa.ua/solutions/publish/01/d.htm

----------


## Yoshi

> Может Приморский бульвар?


 Нэт.  :smileflag:

----------


## ET

А мог бы кто, в свободное время если такое имеется, сфотографировать дом и дворик на ул быв. Воровского  106 номер ? Был бы очень благодарен, меня уже там нет 30 лет, и не знаю скоро ли буду. Огромное спасибо.

----------


## mlch

> ЗЫ Вопрос на засыпку, кто знает здание Дерибасовская 24, что-то я не могу сообразить где это?


 Что-то я не могу разобратся с этим домом.
Владимир ЧАРНЕЦКИЙ в альманахе "Дерибасовская-Ришелевская: Литературно-художественный, историко-краеведческий иллюстрированный альманах, 2000. Вып.3."
Пишет о доме Дерибаса и говорит, что это 26-й номер. (см. http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_history/13393.html#cutid2 )
Губарь в своей книге "Старые дома" изданной в 2006 году рассказывает об этом же доме и "присваивает" ему 24-й номер
Где правда - не знаю  
Сам сходить на Дерибасовскую и проверить не могу. Я сейчас не в Одессе.
Но оба автора сходятся в том, что это один из старейших сохранившихся домов в Одессе и был построен не позднее осени 1796 года Фраполли для Феликса Дерибаса. Который затем вынужден был продать дом и прилегающий к нему сад городу.

----------


## piryur

"Человеку свойственно ошибаться" или искренне заблуждаться. Если я не ошибаюсь, дома под номером 24 сейчас не существует, возможно был когда-то, но, как говорят историки, "не сохранился". "Воронцов" не в счёт, т.к. его нельзя в полном смысле назвать "домом". В конце концов, последний дом дом на чётной стороне Дерибасовской (примыкающий к дому №32 по Преображенской,- "Радуга"), в котором когда-то был магазин Мед.книга и одна из старейших в Одессе фотостудий(та, со скрипучей лестницей) можно считать под номером 24/26  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> "Человеку свойственно ошибаться" или искренне заблуждаться. Если я не ошибаюсь, дома под номером 24 сейчас не существует, возможно был когда-то, но, как говорят историки, "не сохранился". "Воронцов" не в счёт, т.к. его нельзя в полном смысле назвать "домом". В конце концов, последний дом дом на чётной стороне Дерибасовской (примыкающий к дому №32 по Преображенской,- "Радуга"), в котором когда-то был магазин Мед.книга и одна из старейших в Одессе фотостудий(та, со скрипучей лестницей) можно считать под номером 24/26


 Именно об этом доме и идет речь.
А правее него по красной линии Дерибасовской никогда не было никаких капитальных строений. Как вы правильно заметили  - "Воронцов" - не в счет.  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Что-то я не могу разобратся с этим домом.
> Владимир ЧАРНЕЦКИЙ в альманахе "Дерибасовская-Ришелевская: Литературно-художественный, историко-краеведческий иллюстрированный альманах, 2000. Вып.3."
> Пишет о доме Дерибаса и говорит, что это 26-й номер. (см. http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_history/13393.html#cutid2 )
> Губарь в своей книге "Старые дома" изданной в 2006 году рассказывает об этом же доме и "присваивает" ему 24-й номер
> Где правда - не знаю  
> Сам сходить на Дерибасовскую и проверить не могу. Я сейчас не в Одессе.
> Но оба автора сходятся в том, что это один из старейших сохранившихся домов в Одессе и был построен не позднее осени 1796 года Фраполли для Феликса Дерибаса. Который затем вынужден был продать дом и прилегающий к нему сад городу.


 Посмотри эту ссылку http://www.olymp.odessa.ua/solutions/publish/01/d.htm
Там идет речь, в том числе, о чехарде с номерами домов. Так что, скорее всего правы оба автора.
В твоей ссылке есть хорошее фото существующего ныне дома. 
В ней же я обнаружил фразу: 


> На стене этого домика два следующих стиха - «Аристократом ходит Бер, а Пален корчит демократа» - были написаны красным карандашом рукой поэта и оттого мы старались сохранить совершенно испорченную стену до сломки самого домика».


 Может быть в этой фразе и есть ключ. Вообще, по-моему, это тема для отдельного большого исследования.

----------


## Freez

Что-то все забыли про эту загадку от Yoshi  :smileflag:  
Мой вариант - Александровский?

----------


## job2001

> Что-то я не могу разобратся с этим домом.
> Владимир ЧАРНЕЦКИЙ в альманахе "Дерибасовская-Ришелевская: Литературно-художественный, историко-краеведческий иллюстрированный альманах, 2000. Вып.3."
> Пишет о доме Дерибаса и говорит, что это 26-й номер. (см. http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_history/13393.html#cutid2 )
> Губарь в своей книге "Старые дома" изданной в 2006 году рассказывает об этом же доме и "присваивает" ему 24-й номер
> Где правда - не знаю  
> Сам сходить на Дерибасовскую и проверить не могу. Я сейчас не в Одессе.
> Но оба автора сходятся в том, что это один из старейших сохранившихся домов в Одессе и был построен не позднее осени 1796 года Фраполли для Феликса Дерибаса. Который затем вынужден был продать дом и прилегающий к нему сад городу.


 О, спасибо большое! Именно эту статью я имел в виду когда говорил в теме про самые старые дома в Одессе, что самый старый на углу Дерибасовской и Преображенской.
А по нумерации - на самой свежей карте совсем нет дома 24, но может быть Воронцов как-то узаконился в плане права называться домом :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> О, спасибо большое! Именно эту статью я имел в виду когда говорил в теме про самые старые дома в Одессе, что самый старый на углу Дерибасовской и Преображенской.


 А я встречал статью про то что тот самый дом на углу, где сейчас находится Греческое посольство был самым старым домом в Одессе и его капитально реконструировали.

----------


## mlch

> А я встречал статью про то что тот самый дом на углу, где сейчас находится Греческое посольство был самым старым домом в Одессе и его капитально реконструировали.


 Дом на углу Преображенской и Дерибасовской (Преображенская 32)
Был построен в 1870 году известным одесским фотографом Хлопониным. Земля была им взята у города в "концессию" на 10 лет. 
На втором этаже он открыл фотосалон. А остальные помещения сдавал в наем. 
Затем "концессия" была продлена еще на несколько лет и во второй половине 1880-х дом перешел во владение города.
Информация из книги Олега Губаря "Старые дома"

----------


## Yoshi

> А мог бы кто, в свободное время если такое имеется, сфотографировать дом и дворик на ул быв. Воровского  106 номер ? Был бы очень благодарен, меня уже там нет 30 лет, и не знаю скоро ли буду. Огромное спасибо.


 Не знаю человеку навеяло что-ли, это есть у нас  :smileflag: ,  оно и есть

Ставлю по правилам +1 но не знаю появится ли этот человек в будущем 
ЗЫ *ЕТ* если надо в лучшем качестве могу переслать, дворика к сожалению нет

----------


## Yoshi

Ммм. Предлагаю немного расширить диапазон загадок, начнем с простого. Вот кто этот дядька, где жил, чем больше информации тем больше +.

----------


## job2001

> Ммм. Предлагаю немного расширить диапазон загадок, начнем с простого. Вот кто этот дядька, где жил, чем больше информации тем больше +.


 Ну лень статьи перепечатывать :smileflag:  Академик Филатов

----------


## Freez

А мне чего-то показалось что это Мечников  :smileflag: 
Темный я в этих делах.

----------


## Yoshi

Гм. Опять приходим к дому Потоцкого, будем искать дальше самое старое здание, по идее должны быть на молдаванке но официальные подтверждения будет найти нелегко, разве, облазить пару-десять домов на предмет надписей и т.д.

----------


## Yoshi

> Ну лень статьи перепечатывать Академик Филатов


 Говорю легко, это для закваски  :smileflag:  Не, ну не надо конечно перепечатывать  :smileflag:  кто заинтересуется сам в инете найдет  :smileflag:  Продолжим, только повеселее?  :smileflag:

----------


## Yoshi

> А мне чего-то показалось что это Мечников 
> Темный я в этих делах.


 Да я сам темный вот просвещаюсь  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> А мог бы кто, в свободное время если такое имеется, сфотографировать дом и дворик на ул быв. Воровского  106 номер ? Был бы очень благодарен, меня уже там нет 30 лет, и не знаю скоро ли буду. Огромное спасибо.


 Честно говоря, думал, что это розыгрыш или изящная подсказака от *Yoshi*. Оказывается - нет. Это еще раз подтверждает, что дом сильно изменился и узнать его затруднительно. Балкон с решеткой и сама решетка вокруг - явный новодел.
Ну, раз так, вот фотографии. Приятно доставить человеку удовольствие.

----------


## ET

Ув. Yoshi и Jorjic,
огромнейшее спасибо. Вы, оба два  :smileflag:  , даже себе не представляете сколько удовольствия мне доставили. Сколько всплыло воспоминаний.
Вот там, в правом углу где кв 9, я родился и жил до 15 лет. Там во дворе, играя в футбол, представляете в том дворе еще и в футбол играли, в пятилетнем возрасте я упал и порвал себе верхнюю губу, 
а 16ти летняя красавица двора, "мадмуазель Таня", которая вечно читала посреди двора не обращаяя внимание на пацанов что за ней умирали, на руках понелса меня домой. И все мне завидовали черной завистью. В том дворе мой друг, Славка Антонов, выпендривался какой он смелый, одел склянку на дрын и шарахнул об железные ворота,
сильно напугав примусника дядю Арончика, но еще больше он напугал свою маму, которой сказали в Еврейской больнице что все осколки из лица Славки вынуть будет невозможно. Но вынули. В углу, на пороге я чуть не отрубил себе палец когада колол двора а моя покойная бабушка гоняла воров-цыган качалкой до самой мостовой.
Там, где стоит сейчас машина, стоял гроб моей бабушки и весь двор, весь квартал, и даже люди с Мещанской пришли с ней прощаться, потому что все ее знали.
Мда уж, столько воспоминаний и так мало места здесь все это описать.
Еще раз огромное спасибо, друзья.

P.S. Yoshi, если ты по каждой просьбе мне будешь ставить плюсы, у меня к тебе маленькая просьба, перефотографируй всю Воровского от Комсомольской до Пушкинской.

----------


## Tinkerbell

> Не знаю человеку навеяло что-ли, это есть у нас ,  оно и есть
> 
> Ставлю по правилам +1 но не знаю появится ли этот человек в будущем 
> ЗЫ *ЕТ* если надо в лучшем качестве могу переслать, дворика к сожалению нет


 Если честно я думала что то Воровского,только рядом дом - там еще 2 елочки под нг стояли на балконе...

----------


## piryur

А жил академик В.П.Филатов на улице...Филатова, в пятиэтажке... Шютка юмора. 
Жил он в домике, находящемся на территории ДСК на Французском бульваре, 57. Когда-то там хотели сделать дом-музей. Вблизи находится НИИ ГБ и ТТ (глазных болезней и тканевой терапии), Французский бульвар 49/51, которым он руководил до 1956г.

----------


## Freez

Как говорил Владимир Ворошилов в моей любимой телепередаче Что? Где? Когда?:
- Внимание вопрос! (удар гонга  :smileflag:  )
Уважаемые знатоки. Ответьте мне - где в городе Одессе есть изображение Иосифа Виссарионовича Сталина?

----------


## Velena

В Чкаловском санатории?

----------


## Freez

> В Чкаловском санатории?


  Нет.

----------


## job2001

> Как говорил Владимир Ворошилов в моей любимой телепередаче Что? Где? Когда?:
> - Внимание вопрос! (удар гонга  )
> Уважаемые знатоки. Ответьте мне - где в городе Одессе есть изображение Иосифа Виссарионовича Сталина?


 Музей восковых фигур?
Музеи посвященные 2 мировой войне?
Кладбища?
Я думаю вариантов много может быть, может уточните какое именно изображение?

----------


## Freez

> Музей восковых фигур?
> Музеи посвященные 2 мировой войне?
> Кладбища?
> Я думаю вариантов много может быть, может уточните какое именно изображение?


 На здании конечно. Мы ж в основном про здания загадки загадываем  :smileflag:  
Еще точнее - барельеф.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Раньше, насколько я знаю, был на потолке на ж.д. вокзале

----------


## Freez

> Раньше, насколько я знаю, был на потолке на ж.д. вокзале


  Он и сейчас там есть. Только не на потолке, а на орденах, которые по всему зданию под окнами второго этажа. Видать  не заметили в период тотального уничтожения памятников и изображений Сталина  :smileflag:  .
Графу Ланжерону +1.

----------


## job2001

> На здании конечно. Мы ж в основном про здания загадки загадываем  
> Еще точнее - барельеф.


 Если бы не уточнение про здания, я бы подумал что на памятнике связанном с войной - или на 10 апреля, или какому-то из генералов. Может на мемориальной доске Жукова на штабе округа?
Ну и совсем глупое предположение - селекционный институт? Если не ошибаюсь в нем Лысенко работал.

----------


## Freez

> Если бы не уточнение про здания, я бы подумал что на памятнике связанном с войной - или на 10 апреля, или какому-то из генералов. Может на мемориальной доске Жукова на штабе округа?
> Ну и совсем глупое предположение - селекционный институт? Если не ошибаюсь в нем Лысенко работал.


  Вполне возможно что еще где-то остались изображения Сталина. Но сам я лично видел только на здании ж.д. вокзала. И то чисто случайно заметил.

----------


## Yoshi

> P.S. Yoshi, если ты по каждой просьбе мне будешь ставить плюсы, у меня к тебе маленькая просьба, перефотографируй всю Воровского от Комсомольской до Пушкинской.


 Плюсы мы ставим за правильно разгаданую загадку, а не за просьбы  :smileflag: , показалось что после вопроса про Воровского 106 было бы свинством дальше не выставлять полную фотографию. А где вы сейчас живете?
ЗЫ Меняю информацию на фото  :smileflag: , если серьезно если есть какие либо истории про этот дом на пример того кто там жил очень давно, слухи о приведениях  :smileflag:  и т.д. будет интересно, здание это 1820 года, должны быть истории.

----------


## Yoshi

> А жил академик В.П.Филатов на улице...Филатова, в пятиэтажке... Шютка юмора. 
> Жил он в домике, находящемся на территории ДСК на Французском бульваре, 57. Когда-то там хотели сделать дом-музей. Вблизи находится НИИ ГБ и ТТ (глазных болезней и тканевой терапии), Французский бульвар 49/51, которым он руководил до 1956г.


 Сори люди, наверно с дополнительными плюсами я что-то перборщил, не подумал о том что если отгадан, известный человек нашего города то остальную информацию можно найти в инете, или все таки ставить, все таки человек нашел, прочитал, что-то узнал, потом рассказал, уже не даром проведенное время.
ВОПРОС Как считаете стоит оставить первый вариант с плюсами за информацию или нет?
Вот подумал, исправил сообщение, а как насчет интересной и более менее *не* общедоступной информации о известных людях нашего города, и за  это уже ставить плюсы (личную жизнь - любовницы, любовники и т. д.  не предлагать это пошло)?

----------


## Freez

> Сори люди, наверно с дополнительными плюсами я что-то перборщил, не подумал о том что если отгадан, известный человек нашего города то остальную информацию можно найти в инете, или все таки ставить, все таки человек нашел, прочитал, что-то узнал, потом рассказал, уже не даром проведенное время.
> ВОПРОС Как считаете стоит оставить первый вариант с плюсами за информацию или нет?
> Вот подумал, исправил сообщение, а как насчет интересной и более менее *не* общедоступной информации о известных людях нашего города, и за  это уже ставить плюсы (личную жизнь - любовницы, любовники и т. д.  не предлагать это пошло)?


 Я за один плюс.
Насчет дополнения о "не общедоступной инфе" - то только с указанием источника информации (только в бумажном виде).

----------


## NeoZ

Продолжение барельефов.
Расположен на здании, практически центр.
Изображение орла, как символа Германии времен ВОВ.

----------


## Freez

> Продолжение барельефов.
> Расположен на здании, практически центр.
> Изображение орла, как символа Германии времен ВОВ.


  Вроде уже такое загадывали, сейчас поищу.

----------


## Richard

> Продолжение барельефов.
> Расположен на здании, практически центр.
> Изображение орла, как символа Германии времен ВОВ.


 Пушкинская угол Троицкой, кстати самому тоже очень интересно его происхождение  :smileflag:

----------


## NeoZ

Почти = ) Ленина х Троицкая.
Интересно, чей это дом был.
Возможно и происхождение со времен оккупации.

----------


## Freez

> Почти = ) Ленина х Троицкая.
> Интересно, чей это дом был.
> Возможно и происхождение со времен оккупации.


  Опа, еще один орел  :smileflag:  
Те орлы, которые раньше загадывали, являются небольшими лепными статуями:
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=790935&postcount=1492
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=820003&postcount=1681
Прошу прощения, что сомневался в новизне загадки  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Я честно говоря подумал на других орлов. Вот пусть будет продолжением загадки (сорри за плохое качество - телефон).

----------


## Yoshi

> Я честно говоря подумал на других орлов. Вот пусть будет продолжением загадки (сорри за плохое качество - телефон).


 Похоже на Сабанский переулок

----------


## Скрытик

> Похоже на Сабанский переулок


 Мимо.

----------


## Jorjic

Троицкая?

----------


## Yoshi

Что-то меня все равно в ту степь тянет. Канатная?

----------


## Velena

Ришельевская?

----------


## Скрытик

Нет, ближе всех Троицкая, но не оно.

----------


## Скрытик

Дам чуть крупнее план. Подумал что в таком масштабе сам бы никогда не догадался  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Успенская

----------


## Скрытик

Нет.

----------


## Velena

Бебеля

----------


## Скрытик

Тоже нет. Не ближе и не дальше.

----------


## Velena

Осипова?

----------


## Скрытик

> Осипова?


 Нет, ушли в обратную сторону.

----------


## Velena

Круг подозреваемых сужается :smileflag:  Честно говоря не поняла  в какую сторону ушла...Шухевича?

----------


## Jorjic

Ришельевская?

----------


## job2001

Нечипоренко?

----------


## Freez

Может Успенский переулок?

----------


## Скрытик

Нет, пока все мимо и холодно.

Выкладывать еще более крупный план?

----------


## Velena

Давайте, а вдруг поможет  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Даю  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Истощилась моя фантазия.. Карантинная?

----------


## Скрытик

Неа, через часик дам еще наводку  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Новосельская?

----------


## Скрытик

> Новосельская?


 +1 угол Л.Толстого.
Пока не могу добавить. Сделайте кто-нибудь за меня, плз.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот диковины, которые живут на этом доме. Берег для загадки, но раз расшифровали:

Кстати, Velena, этих львов я отловил в Ново-Базарном переулке (Богданова). Берите в стаю.

----------


## Velena

Добавила Жоржику.

----------


## Velena

У меня сын учился в Мариинке...и не узнала этот дом, надо же...
Жоржик, взяла в прайд :smileflag: . Спасибо.

----------


## Буджак

Эх, черт, не успел... В доме напротив я год снимал квартиру. Сейчас посмотрел - такие воспоминания набежали!

----------


## ET

"Плюсы мы ставим за правильно разгаданую загадку, а не за просьбы"

я так и знал

"А где вы сейчас живете?"

в Нью Йорке. это конечно не Одесса но тоже ничего.

"ЗЫ Меняю информацию на фото  :smileflag: , если серьезно если есть какие либо истории про этот дом на пример того кто там жил очень давно, слухи о приведениях  :smileflag:  и т.д. будет интересно, здание это 1820 года, должны быть истории."

Вот это желтое здание, 1820 года? Не знал, но теперь мне ясно почему оно такое желтое. А история есть у меня, и точно правдивая ... чтоб вы так видели меня богатым.
Так вот, моя бабушка получила в этом дворе квартиру номер 9, в 1948 году. А до революции, весь флигель пренадлежал какому то конфетчику. По-моему, он держал ту кондитерскую фабрику, что за углом на Мещанской, но за эту информацию я не ручаюсь. Так вот, когда пришла Советская власть, они там посоветовались и решили что одному конфетчику иметь столько сладостей, и плюс дом и дачу, будет очень жирно. Он конечно сопротивлялся, что мол все это у него с давних времен и он к этому всему, уже давно привык и ему совсем не жирно. Тогда, там поняли что с ним разговаривать бесполезно и отправили его этапом в холодные места, с полной конфискацией имущества. Но это они так думали что с полной, позже оказалось что не с полной.
В 1962 году меня принесли с роддома прямо в квартиру бывшего конфетчика. Конечно когда я посмотрел по сторонам, я понял что конефтчик бы очень расстроился если бы увидел в каком состоянии была его квартира за время его отсуствия. Весь дом расходился по швам, а ЖЭК, горисполком и райисполком и в ус не дули, а даже наоборот. Ну что нам оставалось делать? мы втроем, я бабушка и мама (папа не хотел быть вчетвером в одной комнате, с общим туалетом на дворе [конфетчику подходило а ему видите ли нет] и он сбежал) жили там еще шесть лет. Последнее что я помню, это что я катался по комнате на своем трехколесном велосипеде, в зимней шапке ушанке и пальто, между балок которые поддерживали потолок. Помню огромную дыру в стене, через которую были видны звезды. В Нью Йорке, пентхауз со стекляной крышей и видом на звезды стоит триллиарды американских долларов, а моя мама за такое удовольствие, свежий воздух и звезды, платила всего 5 рублей в месяц и уходя на работу прощалась с нами как будто в последний раз. И вот помню катаюсь я на своем мустанге по квартире, и тут заходят какие-то дяди, бабуля сказала что инспекция, и самый главный из них, видно Нострадамус, предсказывает «если вы их отсюда не выселите в течении 24 часов, дом рухнет им на голову и вы все пойдете сидеть». Я громко рассмеялся, представив себе, как столько взрослых дядь будут все вместе где-то сидеть. Но они почему-то не разделяли моего веселья, а наоборот, дали нам 12 часов на сборы, также как и 50 лет до нас дали конфетчику (хорошо у нас было намного меньше хлама чем у него, и мы уложились в данный нам срок) и пожелав нам здоровья, удрали на перегонки через входную дверь.
Так вот, ровно через пять рабочих дней, когда мы уже жили на Шклярука 4А предсказания Нострадамуса свершилось, дом рухнул.
И вот мы подошли к самому интерестному моменту, из-за которого я вас всех намучал целых двадцать минут. В подоконниках, на которых я просиживал часами своим детским задом, были замурованы два чемоданчика золотых монет, ювелирных изделий и акций, всего суммой на полтора миллиона советских рублей.
Конечно же сразу вызавли кого надо и из откуда надо, и они снова конфисковали имущество которое мне оставил в наследство несчастный конфетчик.
Вот такая история о том, как я был миллионером первые шесть лет своей жизни.

----------


## job2001

> "Вот такая история о том, как я был миллионером первые шесть лет своей жизни.


 Супер :smileflag:

----------


## Yoshi

> Вот такая история о том, как я был миллионером первые шесть лет своей жизни.


 Засчитано  :smileflag: , фото к понедельнику.

----------


## Yoshi

Кто такой?

----------


## job2001

> Кто такой?


 Тот, чей памятник хотели перенести на улицу его имени Глушко

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Щербицкий?

----------


## Yoshi

> Тот, чей памятник хотели перенести на улицу его имени Глушко


 Хе,  он самый  :smileflag: .  Набираем обороты, усложним.

----------


## Yoshi

Поставте кто-нибудь *job2001* плюсик пожалуйста.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Поставил

----------


## Yoshi

Еще одна знаменитость.

*граф Ланжерон* спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Летчик-космонавт Добровольский

----------


## Yoshi

> Летчик-космонавт Добровольский


 Есть.
 +1 
Я смотрю народ подкованный.  :smileflag:

----------


## Yoshi

Ну еще одно легкое.

----------


## job2001

> Ну еще одно легкое.


 Не Куприн случаем?

----------


## Yoshi

> Не Куприн случаем?


 Сходство есть правда не он.

----------


## piryur

Вниманию уважаемых знатоков предлагается ещё один интересный (с моей точки зрения, как автолюбителя) перекрёсток в центре города

----------


## Alexandr

Район Троицкой?

----------


## Jorjic

> Вниманию уважаемых знатоков предлагается ещё один интересный (с моей точки зрения, как автолюбителя) перекрёсток в центре города


 Преображенская/Софиевская/Некрасова.

----------


## piryur

В качестве подсказки выкладываю фото ещё одного дома, расположенного на этом перекрёстке.

----------


## Alexandr

> Преображенская/Софиевская/Некрасова.


 Упс!

----------


## Jorjic

> В качестве подсказки выкладываю фото ещё одного дома, расположенного на этом перекрёстке.


 Настаиваю. Последнее фото - Преображенская/Некрасова.

----------


## piryur

> Преображенская/Софиевская/Некрасова.


 Правильно! Пока отвечал Александру, Jorjic ответил правильно  :smileflag: 
Ещё пара-тройка фоток этого перекрёстка

----------


## piryur

Извиняюсь за задержки  :smileflag:  ... отвечал как-то невпопад

----------


## Jorjic

Ничего страшного. Для любителя и знатока мачт вот такая загадка

----------


## Velena

Я бы сказала Щепкина угол Преображенской...

----------


## Jorjic

> Я бы сказала Щепкина угол Преображенской...


 Очень близко. Разве там дом зеленый?

----------


## Alexandr

Чего-то мне это напоминает Суворова. Или Комсомольский б-р.

----------


## Jorjic

> Чего-то мне это напоминает Суворова. Или Комсомольский б-р.


 Нет, это дальше, чем Velena.

----------


## Jorjic

Ну, что ж, чуть приоткроем занавес

----------


## Alexandr

Универ, что ли?

----------


## Velena

> Очень близко. Разве там дом зеленый?


 Отреставрированный дом в зеленых тонах...Пастера?

----------


## Jorjic

> Отреставрированный дом в зеленых тонах...Пастера?


 Да, это здание физфака университета. Вид с Пастера.

----------


## Alexandr

> Да, это здание физфака университета. Вид с Пастера.


 Очень поздно хожу в том районе, поэтому зеленый цвет не явился фактором опознания.  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Очень поздно хожу в том районе, поэтому зеленый цвет не явился фактором опознания.


 А я дома часто запоминаю по цвету :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Да, это здание физфака университета. Вид с Пастера.


 Я бы сказал физинститута  :smileflag: 
Физфак (моя альма-матер) находится с через дорогу на углу Торговой.

----------


## Alexandr

> Я бы сказал физинститута 
> Физфак (моя альма-матер) находится с через дорогу на углу Торговой.


 Ну да, мы еще начнем вспоминать аудитории в универе, где ДВК стояли с электрониками-25, а где Тесла. Ну и перфораторы можно вспомнить.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну да, мы еще начнем вспоминать аудитории в универе, где ДВК стояли с электрониками-25, а где Тесла. Ну и перфораторы можно вспомнить.


 А чего бы и нет? Можно еще вспомнить "Урал" в вычислительном центре. А потом уже предел мечтаний "Минск-22", не говоря уже о "Минск-32".

----------


## Скрытик

> Ну да, мы еще начнем вспоминать аудитории в универе, где ДВК стояли с электрониками-25, а где Тесла. Ну и перфораторы можно вспомнить.


 и перфораторы и ЕС-1020 - все можно вспомнить. Но мы уже оффтопим  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Я бы сказал физинститута 
> Физфак (моя альма-матер) находится с через дорогу на углу Торговой.


 Поправка, естественно, принимается. Еще уже считать с раньшего времени, то это, по-моему, химфак.

----------


## Alexandr

> А чего бы и нет? Можно еще вспомнить "Урал" в вычислительном центре. А потом уже предел мечтаний "Минск-22", не говоря уже о "Минск-32".


 А как насчет продвинутой "Искры".  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> и перфораторы и ЕС-1020 - все можно вспомнить. Но мы уже оффтопим


 Ну и что? По-моему, всем в кайф. А это главное.

----------


## Velena

Можно мне чуть-чуть офтопа...Я работала оператором(старшим техником) на Минск-32...

----------


## Jorjic

Да, было время... Ночи на ВЦ, полчаса на решение простенькой задачи...
Ладно, чтобы не дразнить модеров, вот простенькая загадка. Мне очень нравится это окно.

----------


## Velena

Может, Воронцовский?

----------


## Jorjic

> Может, Воронцовский?


 Конечно. Кто может, дайте плюсик Velene. Я пока не могу.

----------


## Скрытик

> Да, было время... Ночи на ВЦ, полчаса на решение простенькой задачи...


 Ночи на 1020 это что-то! Перфораторная открыта и можно за ночь отладить программу - не нужно проситься у девушек перебить пару карточек  :smileflag: 
*Velena* плюсик получила.

----------


## Velena

Спасибо.Наперфорировала в своей жизни достаточно. А телетайп, супервычислительная машина М-5000...у меня даже фото осталось...все, больше не буду...

----------


## Alexandr

Пару лет назад! я столкнулся с перфолентой. Ужас! Некоторые заводы до сих пор этим балуются. Где они только ленту покупают?! Пришлось на пень управление переделывать. Прекрасно работает. Два блока килограмм по 50 в один компутер.  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Перфолента еще жива...но это был шаг вперед по сравнению с перфокартой....помню финские перфокарты...мне они так нравились :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> Перфолента еще жива...но это был шаг вперед по сравнению с перфокартой....помню финские перфокарты...мне они так нравились


 Когда-то видел людей читающих с ленты. Жесть! Работали они в ВЦ порта, где казармы были, фотки тоже здесь пробегали. Вообще, очень интересна история этих казарм, там столько эпохальных событий зарождалось и проходило. Может кто знает?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

> Работали они в ВЦ порта, где казармы были


 Имеются в виду Сабанские казармы?

----------


## Velena

я работала в Вц облстатуправления-кажется, оно еще существует на Польской, а вот само статуправление было на Приморском, напротив Думы- его уже там нет...

----------


## Alexandr

> Имеются в виду Сабанские казармы?


 Они самые. :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

казармы выполняют свою прямую функцию- там живут студенты Института внутренних дел...

----------


## Скрытик

> я работала в Вц облстатуправления-кажется, оно еще существует на Польской, ...


 Мы там машинное время арендовали  :smileflag:  Сначала на больших ЕСках, а потом на персоналках. В здании по диагонали.

----------


## Скрытик

> Они самые.


 И там тоже арендовали  :smileflag: 
Мне нравилось что перфокарты там были с текстом - очень удобно было.

----------


## Velena

Какое у нас перфокарточно-еэсовское прошлое :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

Ладно, хорош флудить. И так ностальгия замучала, но не в машинах, а в юности...

----------


## Velena

Загадка для  ностальгирующих :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Загадка для  ностальгирующих


 Валиховский?

----------


## Velena

А какой же еще! 
Поставьте, плиз, Жоржику плюсик!

----------


## Jorjic

Примерно в том же стиле. Где этот домик?

----------


## Alexandr

> Поставьте, плиз, Жоржику плюсик!


 Не могу

----------


## Velena

> Не могу


 Спасибо, что пытались :smileflag: .

----------


## Freez

И я не могу добавить Жоржику  
Загадка Жоржика - вроде похоже на Александровский проспект угол то ли Жуковского, то ли  Еврейской.

----------


## Jorjic

> Загадка Жоржика - вроде похоже на Александровский проспект угол то ли Жуковского, то ли  Еврейской.


 Да, Александровский угол Жуковской.

----------


## Bear_man

я поставил Жоржику.

----------


## Jorjic

Узок круг этих людей и страшно далеки они от народа.©
Velena, добавьте, пожалуйста +1 *Freez*. Я не могу.

----------


## Velena

> я поставил Жоржику.


 Спасибо

----------


## Velena

> Узок круг этих людей и страшно далеки они от народа.©
> Velena, добавьте, пожалуйста +1 *Freez*. Я не могу.


 Добавила.

----------


## Serge

а кто знает, что это за дом с шестиметровыми воротами?

----------


## Паноптикум

Это не корпус  технологисеского института?

----------


## Serge

> Это не корпус  технологисеского института?


 я знаю, где оно находится, а что там - самому интересно, на институт вроде не похоже. :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> а кто знает, что это за дом с шестиметровыми воротами?


 Не в него ли упирается Барятинский переулок?

----------


## Yoshi

> Ну еще одно легкое.


 Как-то, * это*, пропустили.  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Как-то, * это*, пропустили.


 Если за сутки никто не дал ответ- нужно давать подсказку :smileflag: .

----------


## Yoshi

Даю  :smileflag: , в честь него была названа улица, не центр.

----------


## Jorjic

Костанди?

----------


## Freez

> а кто знает, что это за дом с шестиметровыми воротами?


 Понятия не имею  :smileflag:  
давай подсказку!

----------


## Yoshi

> Костанди?


 Нет. Добавлю - поселок Котовского.  Правда маловато там улиц.

----------


## Yoshi

> а кто знает, что это за дом с шестиметровыми воротами?


 Похоже на промышленную зону,   Николаевская дорога ?.

----------


## cONST

> Сообщение от Serge
> а кто знает, что это за дом с шестиметровыми воротами?


 Район Староконного - улица Южная, кажется

----------


## cONST

> Нет. Добавлю - поселок Котовского. (зря наверное)


 Заболотный Даниил Кириллович

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Затонский

----------


## Yoshi

> Заболотный Даниил Кириллович


 Он  :smileflag: , +1.

----------


## cONST

> Затонский


 Я тоже сперва его подозревал. Увы, нет, именно Заболотный. google помог: http://www.rulex.ru/01080008.htm

----------


## cONST

> Он , +1.


 Спасибо.
Всё-таки, подсказка была исчерпывающая ... Перебрать в памяти поскотовские улицы, названные в честь людей и найти их фотки - дело 5-ти минут.

----------


## Ribeiro

> а кто знает, что это за дом с шестиметровыми воротами?


 Молдаванка - Садиковская/Ясинского 
Хранилище декораций для Оперного театра

----------


## Yoshi

> Спасибо.
> Всё-таки, подсказка была исчерпывающая ... Перебрать в памяти поскотовские улицы, названные в честь людей и найти их фотки - дело 5-ти минут.


 Буду стараться давать не такие исчерпывающие подсказки.  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Буду стараться давать не такие исчерпывающие подсказки.


 Вот не зря меня все подмывало сказать что это Пастер, хотя прекрасно понимал, что не он :smileflag:

----------


## ET

кто это?

----------


## Serge

> Не в него ли упирается Барятинский переулок?


 а где он?




> Похоже на промышленную зону,   Николаевская дорога ?.


 нет




> Район Староконного - улица Южная, кажется


 да, район Староконного




> Молдаванка - Садиковская/Ясинского 
> Хранилище декораций для Оперного театра


 ух ты, правда хранилище декораций? круто.. только очень запущено. вид сбоку:

----------


## Velena

> кто это?


 Похож на Шолом-Алейхема...

----------


## ET

> Похож на Шолом-Алейхема...


 так точно

----------


## Ribeiro

> ух ты, правда хранилище декораций? круто.. только очень запущено. вид сбоку:


  Правда-правда  А зачем там, по-вашему, 6-метровые ворота? Не гараж же для жирафов  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

Раз уж начали выкладывать портреты, то и я внесу свою лепту. Несмотря на то, что человек этот никогда в Одессе не был, его действия повлияли на жизнь практически каждого одессита:

----------


## Alexandr

> Раз уж начали выкладывать портреты, то и я внесу свою лепту. Несмотря на то, что человек этот никогда в Одессе не был, его действия повлияли на жизнь практически каждого одессита:


 Хрущев, что ли?  :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

В таком возрасте почти все детки похожи... Может, будет более поздняя фотография?

----------


## Richard

Увы! Человек этот настолько известен, что любой другой более поздний снимок автоматически дает ответ на загадку  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

> Хрущев, что ли?


 Неа, этот человек родился чуть раньше

----------


## Alexandr

> Неа, этот человек родился чуть раньше


 Но, кто-то из правителей?

----------


## Буджак

Не Суворов же!

----------


## Richard

> Но, кто-то из правителей?


 Да, бывших

----------


## Richard

> Не Суворов же!


 Нет, не Суворов. Он,как и Хрущев, родился в конце 19-го века

----------


## Richard

:smileflag:  Он вообще неруссский

----------


## Richard

Подсказка - его отец носил фамилию, которая переводится на русский как "ассенизатор"

----------


## Freez

> Он вообще неруссский


  Гм...Сталин?  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

> Гм...Сталин?


  :smileflag:  Тепло, но нерусский в широком смысле. Он родился в Австрии.

----------


## Буджак

Тогда Гитлер

----------


## Richard

> Тогда Гитлер


 +1 Это таки Адольфик

----------


## Буджак

Да, а в детстве был как все детки, и не скажешь, что выродок...

----------


## job2001

> Подсказка - его отец носил фамилию, которая переводится на русский как "ассенизатор"


 schickelgruber

Не успел оказывается :smileflag:  Вообще была первая мысль, но подумал слишком просто :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

> schickelgruber


 Ага, совершенно верно. Союзники во время войны использовали фамилию его отца в качестве пропаганды, разбрасывая над немецкими войсками листовки с надписями "Хайль Шикльгрубер!"

----------


## Буджак

Я почему-то считал, что это фамилия его матери, хотя мне эта подсказка очень помогла...

----------


## ET

> Ага, совершенно верно. Союзники во время войны использовали фамилию его отца в качестве пропаганды, разбрасывая над немецкими войсками листовки с надписями "Хайль Шикльгрубер!"


 Когда-то Гитлер сам пошутил, у него вообще было очень тонкое чувство юмора, (ну Браунау это вам не Одесса) хорошо что мой отец сменил фамилию на Гитлер не то звучало бы глупо "Хейль Шикльгрубер".

2Буджак,
Шикльгрубер была фамилия его бабки, а так как отец Гитлера родился незаконно, черт знает от кого, то носил до 16 лет фамилию матери. Потом когда бабка вышла замуж за своего дядю, тот его усыновил. Так он получил фамилию Гитлер.

----------


## Richard

> Я почему-то считал, что это фамилия его матери, хотя мне эта подсказка очень помогла...


 Отец Гитлера был незаконнорожденным. Лишь за 10 лет до рождения Адольфа, он был признан своим родителем и получил право носить фамилию Гитлер. До этого времени носил фамилию Шикльгрубер, что на местном диалекте означает "землекоп-ассенизатор"  :smileflag:  Хотя Адольф уже и родился Гитлером, и Шикльгрубером никогда не был, его противники очень часто использовали эту неблагозвучную фамилию. Вообще во времена рейха ходила такая шутка - "Настоящий немец должен иметь такую арийскую внешность как Геббельс, настоящие немецкие корни как Гитлер и быть таким стройным как Геринг"

----------


## Буджак

Да, я плохо знаком с биографией Гитлера... А вот угадайте этого одессита. Правда, он в 17 лет уехал из Одессы и трагически погиб еще совсем молодым...

----------


## piryur

Мне кажется, что это Евгений Петров. Он же Евгений Петрович Катаев, брат Валентина Катаева, трагически погиб в 1942г. при крушении самолёта Ли-2 Дуглас, возвращавшегося с фронта. По трагической случайности он был единственным пострадавшим в той аварии...

----------


## Буджак

Нет, это не он. Это ученый, до сих пор в его честь в МГУ проходят чтения его имени... Он погиб во Франции, в Бретани, во время загранкомандировки.

----------


## Velena

Урысон Павел Самуилович (3.2.1898-17.8.1924) - советский математик. Родился в Одессе. Окончил Московский университет (1919г.) и был оставлен при кафедре Н. Н. Лузина. Работал в Институте математики и механики 1-го Московского университета и профессором 2-го Московского университета. Погиб в Бретани (Франция). Важнейшие работы посвящены топологии. Урысон является создателем теории размерностей. Получил фундаментальные результаты в общей теории топологических и метрических пространств, теории интегральных уравнений, теории функций комплексной переменной, в геометрии (теория выпуклых тел). Известны уравнение Урысона, метризованная теорема Урысона, лемма Урысона, пространство Урысона.

----------


## Буджак

Все правильно, пожалуй, самый крупный математик, родившийся в Одессе, к сожалению, не успевший себя полностью реализовать.

----------


## Richard_I

Из простого: загадка на 5 секунд.
Итак, где это?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Екатерининская. Самое начало.

----------


## Richard_I

> Екатерининская. Самое начало.


 +1, почти за 5 сек

----------


## Velena

Это известный ученый, работал в Одессе

----------


## Curiously Cat

Такой интересный форум придумали!!!
каверзный вопрос, кто узнает?))

----------


## Good++++

Горсад

----------


## Скрытик

> Такой интересный форум придумали!!!
> каверзный вопрос, кто узнает?))
> Вложение 78058


 Горсад. Только у нас не принято задавать новый вопрос пока не ответят на предыдущий.

----------


## Alexandr

> Это известный ученый, работал в Одессе


 Не Филатов случаем?

----------


## Curiously Cat

Сорри, я первый раз, пока ссылочку вставила, пока разобралась что к чему, там вопрос появился 
не велите казнить.
угадали!

----------


## Velena

> Не Филатов случаем?


 Это ученый, но не Филатов.

----------


## job2001

> Это известный ученый, работал в Одессе
> [/IMG][/URL]


 Павлов?

----------


## Velena

> Павлов?


 Нет.

----------


## Alexandr

Ну Пирогова напоминает. Это вообще из медицины или астрофизики?

----------


## Velena

Скорее второе :smileflag: .

----------


## Буджак

Марковников одно время в Одессе работал... Не он ли?

----------


## Velena

> Марковников одно время в Одессе работал... Не он ли?


 Нет. Его именем названа улица.

----------


## Alexandr

Знаю, но не скажу.  :smileflag:  Фамилия в голове, но буквы не укладываются.

----------


## Буджак

Но химик?

----------


## Velena

Нет.

----------


## Velena

Последние годы жизни работал и умер в Одессе

----------


## Буджак

На Ляпунова не похож... Не математик?

----------


## Velena

Да, это Ляпунов. Но было два  известных математика Ляпунова- один занимался матфизикой, а другой кибернетикой. Кто из них и как егь зовут?

----------


## Буджак

Дляменя эта фамилия ассоциируется с уроженцем Ярославской губернии Ляпуновым Александром Михайловичем, которй работал в Одессе в 1917-1918 годах. Именно тот, с чьим именем (наряду с именем Пуанкаре) связана теория устойчивости и фигуры равновесия жидкой массы, и многое другое. Он был связан с математической школой Чебышева, то есть Санкт-Петербург, хотя много работал и в Казани, и в Харькове. У нас в университете висел его портрет - не похож...
А был еще Алексей Ляпунов, кажется, Андреевич, это московская школа, гораздо менее известен, мне, во всяком случае. Занимался математической лингвистикой, кажется... Наверное, это он, я его портрета не видел.

----------


## Velena

Конечно, это Александр Михайлович, просто для тех, кто обучался на прикладной математике , имя Алексея Андреевича  тоже должно быть хорошо знакомо. 
Такая трагичная кончина- покончил с собой после смерти жены.
Плиз, поставьте плюсик Буджаку- я пока не могу.

----------


## Буджак

Да,  я на чистой учился, хотя и о А.А. Ляпунове слышал... А фотография необычная - у нас он был изображен совсем иначе.

----------


## Alexandr

> Плиз, поставьте плюсик Буджаку- я пока не могу.


 Есть.

Имя-отчество не знал, а фамилия крутилась вокруг головы.  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Да,  я на чистой учился, хотя и о А.А. Ляпунове слышал... А фотография необычная - у нас он был изображен совсем иначе.


 более известна фотография, где он моложе...

----------


## Velena

> Есть.
> 
> Имя-отчество не знал, а фамилия крутилась вокруг головы.


 Спасибо. теперь фамилия прочно засядет в голове :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> теперь фамилия прочно засядет в голове


 Нет, у меня патологически ужасная память на имена и названия.  :smileflag:

----------


## Толян

1. возле завода им. Дзержинского. (там еще рядом переулок Шыряевский))
2. хз, а у нас такое есть?

----------


## ET

Мне вспомнилась еще одна история о кладе Одессы. Но это другой клад. Это клад-одессит, который может такое отчебучить, что хоть стой хоть падай. Вот такая история имела место быть, и я бы назвал эту историю так:
“Нью Йоркский цырюльник или Тщетная предосторожность”, или как дядя Миша ушел на пенсию с гордо поднятой головой.
	В Нью Йорке есть респектабельная лимузин-компания, клиенты
которой в основном брокеры с биржи, голивудские гости, богатые наследники недвижимости и другие, в чем-то отличившиеся известные персоны. Конечно, как и везде в Нью Йорке, шоферюг в этой фирме «на четверть наш народ» и среди них спокойный и всеми уважаемый дядя Миша, который был инженером в Одессе, а по жестокой воле судьбы, стал водителем лимузина в побратимом городе-герое Нью Йорке.
Постоянной клиенткой этого лимузин-сервиса, была некая госпожа
Куакенбуш, с которой не хотел иметь дело ни один водитель, ни за какие
деньги. Причиной тому была сама Куакенбуш, дама лет 30, имевшая
наследства более $10 млн., адвоката-мужа, владельца знаменитой фирмы
"Куакенбуш и сыновья", и трех детей в придачу. Может она родилась такой а может это возрастное, но жизнью она явно была недовольна. И вот садясь в лимузин каждое утро, когда ехала на работу, и каждый вечер возвращаясь с работы, она ругала водителя по любой причине. То в машине холодно, нет жарко, то он всегда медленно едет а сегодня, на зло ей, гонит машину как прокаженный, наезжает на кочки, резко тормозит, проклятых светофоров на каждом углу, мэр города дрянь, негров-латинов-русских-китайцев-евреев-гомосексуалистов развелось понимаешь, и ты водитель во всем виноват. И пишет жалобы в контору, и меняют ей водителя каждую неделю. И вот пришла очередь дяди Миши, пройти интервью с Сатаной по имени миссис Куакенбуш. Дядя Миша, сносил пытки ада достойно.  На все жалобы дьявола отвечал спокойно "ю райт миссис Куакенбуш" или "ай эм сорри, миссис Куакенбуш ". Но в последний день недели, по дороге к дому, миссис Куакенбуш ругая всех и все, имела неосторожность сказать что Путин, это русская и неблагодарная свинья, кстати как и все вы русские, мог бы помочь нам в войне с Ираком. Тут важно отметить что дядя Миша, Путину не родтвенник, это раз, лично его не знает это два, и вообще дядя Миша не русский а одесский еврей, и это три. Но, что-то екнуло внутри, и он спокойно, на одесском английском сказал:
- Вы знаете миссис Квакенбуш, я в политике никогда не разбирался и не разбираюсь, я в России был знаменитым на весь город женским парикмахером, и ко мне женщины стояли по месяцам в очереди на "апоинтмент". Слово апоинтмент он произнес важно и по слогам, чтобы она поняла что не одна она, большая птица. Тут, как говорится, рыба заглотнула наживку, крючок и грузило вместе. Она подобрела, лукаво улыбнулась, и промурчала:
- Нет Майкл, Вы меня разыгрываете.
- Да нет что Вы, у меня даже в мыслях этого нет.
Она уже было хотела записаться к нему на долгожданный апоинтмент, как вдруг ..
- Хотите я Вам докажу?
- Как?
- А я Вас на заднем сидении, сейчас же и подстригу.
Какая же женшина откажется, чтобы ее подстриг самый знаменитый мастер России, тем более за бесплатно. Она помялась для приличия, и с радостью доверила свои роскошные патлы, бывшему инженеру из Одессы. Дядя Миша, достав из под сидения свою
собственную расческу и ножницы для подстрижки волос в носу, врубив арию Фигаро, оболванил мадам Куакенбуш втечении семи с половиной минут. Но как ...... и с каким мастерством?!?!?
Так, что мистер Куакенбуш и маленькие куакенбушики, три недели ее стороной обходили.
А дяди Мишина карьера, водителя-парикмахера, закончилась навсегда. А ему было плевать, до пенсии оставалось десять месяцев.

----------


## job2001

Как оказалось не все знают, что Операкция Ы и др. приключения Шурика снималас в т.ч. и в Одессе. Легкая загадка - где эта часть снималась :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Проспект Гагарина?

----------


## job2001

> Проспект Гагарина?


 Нет

----------


## Буджак

Французский/Довженко

----------


## job2001

> Французский/Довженко


 Конечно, дом на заднем плане уж очень показателен :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

Да, там мне каждый квадратный миллиметр асфальта знаком. Меня мама в детский садик туда водила, когда я еще совсем маленький был... Теперь там новострой, на Кирпичном. А в этой хрущобе со стороны Французского был гастроном, мы с другом там спички покупали для "взрывчиков"... Только теперь узнал на форуме, что он уехал за границу.

----------


## Richard

Я тоже пару фоток в тему подкину.
Вот эту сцену 
снимали в Москве, а вот эту:

и эту

уже в Одессе. Если приглядется, то можно заметить что в одной сцене дом из кирпича, а в другой уже из блоков, да еще и какой-то  орнамент появляется на фасаде. Понятно, что точное местоположение новостройки не определить, может кто знает какой это район?

----------


## Буджак

Да, а артист, который играл громилу, во время ВОВ служил в разведке, на его счету с десяток языков, которых он лично "упаковал" и доставил через линию фронта. Его лично знали многие прославленные маршалы и генералы тех лет, в том числе и Г.К. Жуков. После войны играл комические роли в театре и кино...

----------


## job2001

> Я тоже пару фоток в тему подкину.
> уже в Одессе. Если приглядется, то можно заметить что в одной сцене дом из кирпича, а в другой уже из блоков, да еще и какой-то  орнамент появляется на фасаде. Понятно, что точное местоположение новостройки не определить, может кто знает какой это район?


 Черемушки это точно, но вот где там именно....где-то в конце наверное

http://zabyg17.livejournal.com/116339.html
http://zabyg17.livejournal.com/116666.html
Вот очень интересный ЖЖ, там как раз все есть.
Хотя даже Ильичевск может быть, имхо там хрущевки именно такие.

----------


## Скрытик

> Черемушки это точно, но вот где там именно....где-то в конце наверное


 Это может быть и Лузановка.

----------


## Richard

> Черемушки это точно, но вот где там именно....где-то в конце наверное
> 
> http://zabyg17.livejournal.com/116339.html
> http://zabyg17.livejournal.com/116666.html
> Вот очень интересный ЖЖ, там как раз все есть.
> Хотя даже Ильичевск может быть, имхо там хрущевки именно такие.


 Пасиб, действительно очень классный ЖЖ!  :smileflag:  Наверное действительно Черемушки. Все таки б если б это была Лузановка, то кусочек моря по идее где-нить должен бы был попасть в общие планы

----------


## Sanches

кто знает где это?

----------


## Скрытик

> кто знает где это?


 Похоже на Заболотного или Бочарова. У тебя все загадки с ПосКота  :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

А мне кажется, что это панорама "стыка" посёлка Таирова и Черёмушек, т.е. пересечение ул. 25-й Чапаевской дивизии, Комарова и проспекта Маршала Жукова. Слева видны параллельно расположенные 9-этажки с номерами 3, 7 и 9 по просп. Маршала Жукова.

----------


## Sanches

нет нет! вот еще пару фоток оттудаже

----------


## job2001

> нет нет! вот еще пару фоток оттудаже


 6 ст б. Ф.

----------


## xxxl

> кто знает где это?


 ул. солнечная +- 150 метров

----------


## job2001

> ул. солнечная +- 150 метров


 Ну я это и имел в виде :smileflag:  Виден новострой на И. Франко впереди и слева - полукруглый новострой на фонтанской дороге.

----------


## Tinkerbell

> 6 ст б. Ф.


 Поддерживаю.Там строящийся домик виден -очень похоже на Ark Palace

----------


## mlch

Есть достаточно простая загадка. 
Где это?
Сразу предупреждаю - фотографию делал не я.
Так что, если автор присутствует на форуме, что возможно - ему от меня благодарность за интересный ракурс. 
Угадаем - покажу полный кадр и дам ссылку - откуда взял.

----------


## Sanches

> ул. солнечная +- 150 метров


 ваха прав

----------


## Myrzik

Это Дом на Греческой площади...в котором расположен дом книги...     100 %..)

----------


## mlch

> Это Дом на Греческой площади...в котором расположен дом книги...     100 %..)


 Конечно! 
Как я и предполагал, загадка оказалась не сложной.
Выкладываю полный снимок. Ракурс мне понравился. :smileflag:  
А вот с обещанной ссылкой получился прокол.
Я нашел этот снимок в Google Earth пару дней назад.
А сегодня утром начал искать, чтобы дать ссылку - нету его уже. 
Хорошо, что я его у себя сохранил сразу. :smileflag:  
Кстати, кто еще не знает - рекомендую. На Google Earth можно найти некоторое количество неплохих фотографий с видами Одессы. Да и не только Одессы.

----------


## Sloniko

а это смогете отгадать?

----------


## Паноптикум

Драсти :smileflag:  это ж Пале рояль

----------


## Sanches

> Драсти это ж Пале рояль


   где ты это видел?

----------


## Alexandr

> где ты это видел?


 Сквер им. Чарльза Дарвина. Так понятней?  :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

> где ты это видел?


 я не видеЛ а видеЛА  а ты так понимаеть в центре совсем не бываешь?

----------


## Sanches

бываю редко и не все видел, а в профиле у тебя указан мужской пол

----------


## Jorjic

Выкладываю два фото одного дома с разных точек. Для загадки это, наверное, сложно - дом находится во дворе. Просто дом примечательный и, я думаю, многим будет это интересно. Долго ждать с отгадкой не буду. Но если кто-то узнает - буду рад.

----------


## Alexandr

Что-то мне подсказывает, что домик напротив РОВД на Московской.

----------


## piryur

Хм, чем-то похоже на Одесское областное Бюро судебной медицины("судебка") в Валеховском переулке. Но только похоже

----------


## Jorjic

Нет, оба не правы. Это еще "центрее". От Валиховского совсем недалеко, меньше пяти кварталов.

----------


## Jorjic

Как я и обещал, вот отгадка. Это здание стоит во дворе дома 58 по ул. Пастера. Это первоначальный вариант здания реформатской церкви. Нынешнее было построено позднее.

----------


## Паноптикум

Асташкина 44

----------


## job2001

> угадайте где?


 Р-н Нефтяной гавани? Улица Н. Гефта? :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

нене это водопроводная))

----------


## job2001

> Паноптикум,в обеих вариантах вы , увы, неправы.  
> 
>  джоб2001, я не знаю какая там гавань,  но вы почти ( а может и точно ) угадали. это как идти с армянского переулка к судоремонтному заводу.


 Ну там и есть :smileflag:  Честно говоря угадал только по адресу :smileflag:  Как оказалось сейчас Н.Гефта совсем не там где была раньше

----------


## граф Ланжерон

В продолжение темы про съемки "Операции Ы" в Одессе. Сегодня заглянул в тот дворик на Довженко угол Французского бульвара. Вот как это выглядит сейчас.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Паноптикум,в обеих вариантах вы , увы, неправы.  
> 
>  джоб2001, я не знаю какая там гавань,  но вы почти ( а может и точно ) угадали. это как идти с армянского переулка к судоремонтному заводу.


 ладно сдаюсь. в таком случае история улицы Петренко почему то не сходится

http://palariev.sitecity.ru/ltext_0412012029.phtml?p_ident=ltext_0412012029.p_1910004235

----------


## Sanches

вот моя фото згадка!

----------


## piryur

Мне кажется, что это поселок Котовского, р-н Днепропетровской дороги.

----------


## job2001

> ладно сдаюсь. в таком случае история улицы Петренко почему то не сходится
> 
> http://palariev.sitecity.ru/ltext_0412012029.phtml?p_ident=ltext_0412012029.p_1910004235


 http://misto.odessa.ua/index.php?u=gorod/nazvulic

----------


## Скрытик

> Мне кажется, что это поселок Котовского, р-н Днепропетровской дороги.


 Мне тоже кажется что в тех краях, но ответ мы еще 9 дней не узнаем, так что можно загадывать следующую  :smileflag:

----------


## Fuchsia

А кто расскажет, где ЭТО чудо около года стояло? :smileflag: )

----------


## Hunter_83

411 батарея

----------


## Fuchsia

> 411 батарея


 Верно!!

----------


## GEBO

:smileflag:  Уверена, что определить местонахождение этого домика не вызовет затруднений...

----------


## Jorjic

> Уверена, что определить местонахождение этого домика не вызовет затруднений...


 Вот это да! На ходу подметки режут!!! 
Я только сейчас собирался выложить эту загадку.
Правда, я хотел сказать, что маловероятно, что кто-то знает отгадку. Я знаю только одного, который точно знает ответ.

Это Нежинская, 30.

----------


## GEBO

> Вот это да! На ходу подметки режут!!! 
> Я только сейчас собирался выложить эту загадку.
> Вложение 79631
> Это Нежинская, 30.


  Есть контакт!
Почему-то у меня с самого начала было чувство, что ответ последует именно от Вас  (после загадок с Торговой)

----------


## Jorjic

> Почему-то у меня с самого начала было чувство, что ответ последует именно от Вас  (после загадок с Торговой)


 На этот двор меня буквально несколько дней назад "навел" человек, который когда-то в нем жил.

----------


## Freez

> На этот двор меня буквально несколько дней назад "навел" человек, который когда-то в нем жил.


 Случайно, не Joozy?  :smileflag:  
Он меня попросил загадать этот дом еще недели 2 или 3 назад.
Но я хотел, сначала, сам пойти посмотреть на сие чудо.
Но посмотреть все не получалось - то ливень был на выходные, то праздники. По будням я работаю  
Так, что прошу прощения у Joozy.

----------


## Jorjic

> Случайно, не Joozy?  
> Он меня попросил загадать этот дом еще недели 2 или 3 назад.
> Но я хотел, сначала, сам пойти посмотреть на сие чудо.
> Но посмотреть все не получалось - то ливень был на выходные, то праздники. По будням я работаю  
> Так, что прошу прощения у Joozy.


 Нет, не он. Думаю, он сам откликнется, если захочет.

----------


## Jorjic

> Может это разные "Петренки" ?    а вообще вполне возможно, что просто табличку оттуда приволокли..


 Да нет, вряд ли. Здесь какая-то запутанная история. В книге Майстрового "Улицы Одессы" (книга очень хорошая, хотя и не без недостатков) сказано, что с 1933 по 1938 г. так называлась Водопроводная. По современным данным так действительно какое-то время называлась нынешняя улица Гефта. Если не ошибаюсь, еще раньше это была улица Щеголевская. Еще вычитал у Майстрового, что так в 1937 г. назывался Новый мол. Петренко - борец за советскую власть в Одессе, погиб в 1919 г. Видимо как-то связан с Иностранной коллегией, так как переименования шли синхронно.
Странность еще в том, что на нынешней ул. Гефта нет 44-го номера. Там вообще домов всего ничего.

----------


## piryur

Ещё один "казус"  Может быть, кто-то отгадает, где находится этот дом... Ну, хотя бы, в каком районе

----------


## cONST

На второй фотке различимо "Манежная", есть такая улочка - параллельно Мечникова и там вполне могут быть такие дома. Или есть ещё одна Манежная ?

----------


## Jorjic

> Ещё один "казус"  Может быть, кто-то отгадает, где находится этот дом... Ну, хотя бы, в каком районе


 Скорее всего, 10-го Апреля. Или даже между Разумовской и Коллонтаевской

----------


## Паноптикум

> Может это разные "Петренки" ?    а вообще вполне возможно, что просто табличку оттуда приволокли..


 Возможно, потому как Дерибасовская сначала тоже была гимназической. а гимназическая та что была Ин коллегии и стала гимназической, ведь тоже разные улицы

----------


## Паноптикум

> Вот это да! На ходу подметки режут!!! 
> Я только сейчас собирался выложить эту загадку.
> Правда, я хотел сказать, что маловероятно, что кто-то знает отгадку. Я знаю только одного, который точно знает ответ.
> Вложение 79631
> Это Нежинская, 30.


 Ух ты какой)  прямо теремок  :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

2 cONST & Jorjic увы, вы не правы.
В связи с тем, что отгадать это "задание" практически невозможно, даю "досрочный" ответ: это частный дом на ул. Левитана, практически за пересечением с ул. Ак. Королёва. Каким образом попала туда эта табличка, мне неизвестно  То ли хозяин дома, переезжая с Манежной, перевёз с собой и табличку, то ли я не знаю, что ещё 
Этот "казус" стоит в одном ряду с предыдущим (с ул. Гефта) и ещё некоторыми. Я когда-то видел табличку с надписью "ул. Филатова" на доме по ул. Осипова (?)

----------


## NeMo

По поводу "Манежной". А были ли в Одессе такие указатели улиц вообще?
Вопрос может быть наивный, но мне простительно.

----------


## ET

Играя Сальери, я в чёрный бокал
влил яду, и “Реквием” Моцарт сыграл…
Но в этой же сцене был Моцартом я!..
И Каин, и Авель, и гибель моя…

он одессит.

----------


## ET

только не гуглите текст

----------


## Jorjic

> 2 cONST & Jorjic увы, вы не правы.
> В связи с тем, что отгадать это "задание" практически невозможно, даю "досрочный" ответ: это частный дом на ул. Левитана, практически за пересечением с ул. Ак. Королёва. Каким образом попала туда эта табличка, мне неизвестно  То ли хозяин дома, переезжая с Манежной, перевёз с собой и табличку, то ли я не знаю, что ещё 
> Этот "казус" стоит в одном ряду с предыдущим (с ул. Гефта) и ещё некоторыми. Я когда-то видел табличку с надписью "ул. Филатова" на доме по ул. Осипова (?)


 2 NeMo
Таблички такого фасона, конечно, были (это фрагмент распространенной таблички). Другое дело, что такого номера на Манежной не было. Так же, как и на Петренко (хоть Гефта, хоть Водопроводная). Если здесь еще можно предположить, что номер и табличка существуют порознь, то в предыдущем случае это не так, все на одной табличке. Действительно, казус.

----------


## gella

Может человек с другого города переехал, ностальгия  :smileflag:  с собой старый адрес привез

----------


## NeMo

Я вот тоже подумал, может быть это московская Манежная.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я вот тоже подумал, может быть это московская Манежная.


 В Москве если когда-то и были таблички такого фасона, то это сейчас большой раритет.

----------


## job2001

> В Москве если когда-то и были таблички такого фасона, то это сейчас большой раритет.


 Я думаю вряд ли даже если переехал из Москвы смог там спокойно снять табличку с дома на Манежной :smileflag:

----------


## NeMo

> Я думаю вряд ли даже если переехал из Москвы смог там спокойно снять табличку с дома на Манежной


 
Мы в детстве умудрялись тырить целые светофоры. 
Сейчас понимаю, какими скотами мы были. %))))

----------


## job2001

> Мы в детстве умудрялись тырить целые светофоры. 
> Сейчас понимаю, какими скотами мы были. %))))


 Вы знаете где в Москве улица Манежная? :smileflag:

----------


## gella

> Вы знаете где в Москве улица Манежная?


 ну хорошо, площадь  :smileflag:  Там на табличке как раз верхняя часть отсутствует  :smileflag: 
и вообще, в этой теме не Москву обсуждаем  :smileflag: 
кста, Манежная улица есть в Питере

----------


## NeMo

> Вы знаете где в Москве улица Манежная?


 Да она везде есть, эта улица. Конечно, в Москве стырить табличку 
с улицы Манежной - равнозначно посадке Руста на Красную площадь.
Понимаю, но мало ль %))

----------


## OMF

> Возможно, потому как Дерибасовская сначала тоже была гимназической. а гимназическая та что была Ин коллегии и стала гимназической, ведь тоже разные улицы


 Дерибасовская была Гимназской, а не Гимназической.

----------


## piryur

Скорее всего именно так, как предположил Jorjic: табличка с названием улицы взята с ул. Манежной (например, когда сносили какой-нибудь дом), а табличка с номером дома "местная", с ул. Левитана, номерация соответствует.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Дерибасовская была Гимназской, а не Гимназической.


 да ?  ошиблась значит

----------


## piryur

Это, скорее всего, не ошибка, а разночтение. Если я не ошибаюсь, то до определенного времени слово "гимназический" писалось именно как "гимназский"... Звучит как-то "полуграмотно", но... из песни слов не выкинешь (из гимнов можно, но это уже другая тема  )

----------


## Паноптикум

вот вот читай http://www.odessapassage.com/odessa/street.phtml?lang=en

----------


## Скрытик

> вот вот читай http://www.odessapassage.com/odessa/street.phtml?lang=en


  :smileflag:  :smileflag: : С каких это пор Пассаж стал историческим изданием?

----------


## jay_dee

я так понял отгадали ? тогда ловите загадочку

----------


## Velena

> я так понял отгадали ? тогда ловите загадочку


 Осипова?

----------


## Jorjic

> я так понял отгадали ? тогда ловите загадочку


 Канатная?

----------


## Tinkerbell

> я так понял отгадали ? тогда ловите загадочку


 Успенская?

----------


## jay_dee

> Осипова?


 cсовершенно верно. между успенской и базарной. ловите +1

----------


## Паноптикум

> : С каких это пор Пассаж стал историческим изданием?


  мне плевать.  источник  всё тут

----------


## Jorjic

Ну что, пойдем по девочкам? Где стоят эти "миниатюрные" дамы?

----------


## Velena

Новосельского

----------


## Паноптикум

> Ну что, пойдем по девочкам? Где стоят эти "миниатюрные" дамы?


 Маразлиевская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Маразлиевская?


 Нет, далековато.

----------


## Jorjic

> Новосельского


 Это совсем недалеко.

----------


## Velena

> Это совсем недалеко.


 Я не специалист по девочкам, но эти дамы мне знакомы :smileflag: вспомнить бы точно...Нежинская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Я не специалист по девочкам, но эти дамы мне знакомывспомнить бы точно...Нежинская?


 Конечно, Нежинская. Между Спиридоновской и Льва Толстого.
Я думал мужики отгадают...

----------


## Velena

> Конечно, Нежинская. Между Спиридоновской и Льва Толстого.
> Я думал мужики отгадают...


 А я думала, что вы  и к женщинам неплохо относитесь :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Опять не могу плюсик поставить. *Паноптикум*, можете помочь?

----------


## Jorjic

Тогда попробуем более интересных девушек. Может, мужики клюнут.

----------


## Alexandr

Возле оперного?

----------


## Velena

Преображенская?

----------


## Паноптикум

> Опять не могу плюсик поставить. *Паноптикум*, можете помочь?


 уже

----------


## Jorjic

Оба мимо. *Velena* поближе. Хотя Преображенская большая...

----------


## Good++++

Как по мне, похоже на здание, расположенное по чётной стороне Ришельевской угол Жуковского...

----------


## Jorjic

> Как по мне, похоже на здание, расположенное по чётной стороне Ришельевской угол Жуковского...


 Стиль похож, но, на мой вкус, это построже.

----------


## Velena

Может быть, Конная 
 или Дворянская...

----------


## Jorjic

> Может быть, Конная 
>  или Дворянская...


 Нет, Вы уже были ближе. Я имею в виду Преображенскую, особенно если иметь в виду ее самую "центровую" часть.

----------


## Скрытик

> Нет, Вы уже были ближе. Я имею в виду Преображенскую, особенно если иметь в виду ее самую "центровую" часть.


 Это не греческое посольство?

----------


## Velena

Жуковского?

----------


## Jorjic

> Это не греческое посольство?


 Нет, для греков такие девушки - слишком жирно будет.

----------


## Jorjic

> Жуковского?


 Очень почти.

----------


## Буджак

Что-то типа Бунина, в районе Пушкинской.

----------


## Velena

Александровский?

----------


## Good++++

1. А не тот ли это дом, где располагается аптека "Здравица"?
2. Бунина/вице-адм. Жукова

----------


## Jorjic

> Александровский?


 Отсюда недалеко тоже. Если Жуковская и Александровкий - оси координат (Александровский- ордината), то нам нужно во второй квадрант.

----------


## Velena

Шухевича? :smileflag:

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Бунина угол вице адмирала Жукова.

----------


## Jorjic

> Бунина угол вице адмирала Жукова.


 Точно.

----------


## Ribeiro

> Тогда попробуем более интересных девушек. Может, мужики клюнут.


 Ощадбанк там внизу  :smileflag:

----------


## Myrzik

Это дом на Бунина...)))))))

----------


## Richard_I

Новая загадка. Где расположено это здание?

----------


## Паноптикум

Ясная?

----------


## Richard_I

> Ясная?


 Нет

----------


## Паноптикум

нууу Шмидта?

----------


## Richard_I

> нууу Шмидта?


 Неа, очень холодно

----------


## NeMo

Пестеля?

----------


## Richard_I

> Пестеля?


 Увы нет

----------


## Jorjic

> Новая загадка. Где расположено это здание?


 Валиховский?

----------


## Скрытик

> Новая загадка. Где расположено это здание?


 Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Скрытик

Или, скорее, Мечникова.

----------


## Richard_I

> Или, скорее, Мечникова.


 А поточнее?

----------


## Скрытик

> А поточнее?


 Если ехать от Пересыпи, метров 100 с правой стороны от начала улицы (от заправки).
У меня в этом здании кум снимает офис. Вот в правом окне он несколько лет арендовал, сейчас в другой на 2м же этаже переехал.

----------


## Richard_I

> Если ехать от Пересыпи, метров 100 с правой стороны от начала улицы (от заправки).
> У меня в этом здании кум снимает офис. Вот в правом окне он несколько лет арендовал, сейчас в другой на 2м же этаже переехал.


 +1 Мечникова, 4  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

> +1 Мечникова, 4


 Я знаю это здание. Оно довольно интересное. Во-первых , в его дворе снимался первый "Зеленый фургон". Точнее сцена пленения банды налетчиков. ВНутри дома есть такой интересный дворик, в который выходит черная лестница парадного хода. Вот эта черная лестница играла роль воровской "Малины", оттудова они и вылазили  :smileflag:  Во-вторых сам дом построен был в конце 19-го века для прфессорско-проподавателського сотава Медина. В нем когда-то были шикарные квартиры, так весь первый этаж представлял собой одну квартиру - анфилада комнат, идущих друг за другом. После революции двери между комнатами забили и сделали клетушки  В-третьих, если посмотреть на стену дома со стороны Пересыпи, до будет видно, что она вся испещрена выемками. Дом этот оч. хорошо виден с моря, поэтому во время Второй мировой войны находился под постоянным обстрелом вражеской эскадры. Жители дома собирали все в угловой комнатке на первом этаже - только туда осколки не долетали.

----------


## Velena

Вот такая загадочка :smileflag: . Бедный граф Лидерс!

----------


## Ribeiro

> Вот такая загадочка. Бедный граф Лидерс!


  Видимо Лидерсовский бульвар угол Веры Имбер? :smileflag: 
Там вроде какое то морское агентство

----------


## piryur

Однозначно там (Лидерсовский угол В.Инбер). А Лидерса прозвали на манер КарлсОНА и ЭнгельсОНА  :smileflag: 
А где находятся эти домики?

----------


## molar

Люстдорфская дорога между 3-й станцией и пл. Толбухина

----------


## piryur

Да, второй домик находится именно там, там "непонятная" нумерация: сторона нечётная, а номера идут(чётные и нечётные) с 44 (на пл. Толбухина) до 55 (3ст.). Есть ещё массив 5-этажных и частных домов по чётной стороне от 1-й станции до пл. Толбухина, так там нумерация с 50 до 60(школа) и от 68 до 84(частный сектор, сейчас сносится). Т.о. номера 52, 54, 56 и 58 присутствуют как среди 5-этажек, так и среди 2-этажек. Как там почтальны находят нужные дома?

----------


## Joozy

А первое фото-1-я ст.Люстдорфской дороги,так?

----------


## OMF

> Да, второй домик находится именно там, там "непонятная" нумерация: сторона нечётная, а номера идут(чётные и нечётные) с 44 (на пл. Толбухина) до 55 (3ст.). Есть ещё массив 5-этажных и частных домов по чётной стороне от 1-й станции до пл. Толбухина, так там нумерация с 50 до 60(школа) и от 68 до 84(частный сектор, сейчас сносится). Т.о. номера 52, 54, 56 и 58 присутствуют как среди 5-этажек, так и среди 2-этажек. Как там почтальны находят нужные дома?


 Все гораздо проще - весь район двухэтажек от Толбухина до 3-й станции имеет номер 55, а другие номера - номера корпусов. Возможно, что сейчас многие таблички пропали, но в 60-70-е годы это было четко видно - Люстдорфская дорога, 55 корп. 18, к примеру.

----------


## Oldmanша

Это не загадка, а так... заметки на полях...
В современности города (читай:новострои) можно тоже найти красоту.
Это - вид из моего окна. 
По ночам - просто завораживает.

----------


## piryur

> А первое фото-1-я ст.Люстдорфской дороги,так?


 Да, правильно, между тюрьмой и 1-й станцией

----------


## Richard

> Все гораздо проще - весь район двухэтажек от Толбухина до 3-й станции имеет номер 55, а другие номера - номера корпусов. Возможно, что сейчас многие таблички пропали, но в 60-70-е годы это было четко видно - Люстдорфская дорога, 55 корп. 18, к примеру.


 Раньше на этом месте (от пол. Толбухина до 3-й станции) находились пороховые склады, в которых в 41-м сожгли 25 тыс. человек. После войны трупы (те что нашли) захоронили, а территорию начали затраивать. Поскольку существующую нумерацию домов никто менять не собирался, то появилось вот такое огромное количество корпусов.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Это не загадка, а так... заметки на полях...
> В современности города (читай:новострои) можно тоже найти красоту.
> Это - вид из моего окна. 
> По ночам - просто завораживает.


 а сваи уже начали вбивать? период "бух-бух" ты уже пережила? :smileflag:  потому как я тоже знаю что это такое по 3м очередям Чудо города

----------


## Oldmanша

У нас эти сваи уже 2 года - начиная с комплекса на Говорова -слышны. И конца и края им не видно - еще две площадки и хлебзавод.
Человек ко всему привыкает  :smileflag:  ;_

----------


## Bear_man

Люди, подскажите где находится улица Заславского 10 ?

----------


## Velena

> Люди, подскажите где находится улица Заславского 10 ?


 Выше Преображенской( в сторону Комсомольской),10 номер примерно между Успенской и Базарной

----------


## Паноптикум

http://maps.yandex.ua/map_search.xml...E3%EE&noinfo=1

----------


## El Comandante

Человеко-медведь, смотри аттач: желтеньким выделен нужный тебе номер

----------


## Hunter_83

> Человеко-медведь, смотри аттач: желтеньким выделен нужный тебе номер


 А что это за программка такая? У меня есть чтото похожее, но эта трехмерная.

----------


## El Comandante

> А что это за программка такая? У меня есть чтото похожее, но эта трехмерная.


 ДубльГИС, однако.

----------


## job2001

> А что это за программка такая? У меня есть чтото похожее, но эта трехмерная.


 Там кнопочку можно нажать - Псевдо 3D, а можно не нажимать - будет не трехмерной :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Как-то мало загадок в последнее время... Попробую оживить
Где такой оригинальный балкончик?

----------


## Bear_man

всем спасибо за помощ, нашол  :smileflag:

----------


## Ribeiro

> Как-то мало загадок в последнее время... Попробую оживить
> Где такой оригинальный балкончик?


 Это случайно не тот, который видел с Тёщиного моста? :smileflag:

----------


## POTOP

а балкончик и вправду прикольный

----------


## job2001

> Это случайно не тот, который видел с Тёщиного моста?


 нет

----------


## Паноптикум

> Это случайно не тот, который видел с Тёщиного моста?


 я знаю ок каком ты говоришь :smileflag:  там всё гораздо круче. там ведь стекла больше

----------


## Ribeiro

> я знаю ок каком ты говоришь там всё гораздо круче. там ведь стекла больше


 Да,  там балкончик вообще супер  :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

И этот тоже где-то в центре... на Гаванной что-ли? не похоже...

----------


## job2001

> И этот тоже где-то в центре... на Гаванной что-ли? не похоже...


 Да, в самом центре, причем место скажем так популярное, если покажу фото целиком, особенно если чуть левее - узнают все :smileflag:  И еще одна подсказка - в скором будущем такое фото сделать уже не получится.

----------


## Velena

> Да, в самом центре, причем место скажем так популярное, если покажу фото целиком, особенно если чуть левее - узнают все И еще одна подсказка - в скором будущем такое фото сделать уже не получится.


 Может быть, ланжероновская?

----------


## job2001

> Может быть, ланжероновская?


 Нет, но если не ошибаюсь, эту улицу вы очень любите :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Маразлиевская???

----------


## job2001

> Маразлиевская???


 А точнее? :smileflag:  В почтовом адресе не уверен, что именно Маразлиевская, но... :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Заинтриговали :smileflag: Не узнаю.Нахимова?

----------


## job2001

> ЗаинтриговалиНе узнаю.Нахимова?


 Нет, еще раз обращу внимание на - И еще одна подсказка - в скором будущем такое фото сделать уже не получится.

----------


## Velena

> Нет, еще раз обращу внимание на - И еще одна подсказка - в скором будущем такое фото сделать уже не получится.


 В скором будущем много чего увидеть не получится...Базарная-там где стройка века

----------


## job2001

> В скором будущем много чего увидеть не получится...Базарная-там где стройка века


 Где-то так :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Это фото сделано с Канатной, с Маразлиевской этот дом не виден, хотя по адресу- скорее всего Маразлиевская..не могу назвать Канатную свое любимой улицей

----------


## job2001

> Это фото сделано с Канатной, с Маразлиевской этот дом не виден, хотя по адресу- скорее всего Маразлиевская..не могу назвать Канатную свое любимой улицей


 Да, поэтому я и не был уверен в адресе :smileflag: 
+1 не могу поставить

----------


## Скрытик

> Да, поэтому я и не был уверен в адресе
> +1 не могу поставить


 Поставил.

----------


## job2001

> Поставил.


 Спасибо.
Вот, как мне кажется достаточно легко
Ну и чуть сложнее - чем известен?

----------


## Good++++

> Спасибо.
> Вот, как мне кажется достаточно легко
> Ну и чуть сложнее - чем известен?


 ул. Гоголя, дом где он и жил...

----------


## job2001

> ул. Гоголя, дом где он и жил...


 нет :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Спасибо.
> Вот, как мне кажется достаточно легко
> Ну и чуть сложнее - чем известен?


 ул. Дворянская. Чем известен - не знаю.

----------


## GEBO

Там маршал Жуков жил, кажется...

----------


## job2001

> ул. Дворянская. Чем известен - не знаю.


 


> Там Жуков жил, кажется...


 Все правильно.

----------


## job2001

Ну и напоследок самое легкое - где в Одессе была московская олимпиада 1980? :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну и напоследок самое легкое - где в Одессе была москоская олимпиада 1980?


 Кажется, Тираспольская пл.

----------


## job2001

> Кажется, Тираспольская пл.


 Задумался, может еще где-то в городе есть?..но это снято не там.

----------


## Jorjic

> Задумался, может еще где-то в городе есть?..но это снято не там.


 Я не настаиваю. Это просто ассоциации. Сейчас там этого, естественно нет.

----------


## piryur

> Это фото сделано с Канатной, с Маразлиевской этот дом не виден, хотя по адресу- скорее всего Маразлиевская..не могу назвать Канатную свое любимой улицей


 Хм, не пойму, какой это квартал... Кажется, что это не пересечение с Базарной, а немного "раньше"... Канатная между Сабанским пер. и Жуковского (?)  Стройка на бывшей территории ОблПНД. Слева вдали видна "тыльная" часть Дворца студентов, справа- "остатки" ОблПНД  :smileflag:  желтого цвета

----------


## piryur

> Ну и напоследок самое легкое - где в Одессе была москоская олимпиада 1980?


 Похоже, что они(часы) находятся где-то поблизости Дворца спорта. Не уверен...

----------


## job2001

> Хм, не пойму, какой это квартал... Кажется, что это не пересечение с Базарной, а немного "раньше"... Канатная между Сабанским пер. и Жуковского (?)  Стройка на бывшей территории ОблПНД. Слева вдали видна "тыльная" часть Дворца студентов, справа- "остатки" ОблПНД  желтого цвета


 Да, именно там



> Похоже, что они(часы) находятся где-то поблизости Дворца спорта. Не уверен...


 Нет, было бы слишком просто :smileflag:  И Тираспольская значительно ближе. Вообще, если бы тот вид деятельности, которым занимаются рядом с этим знаком был включен в программу Олимпиад, Одесса вправе была бы претендовать на медали :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Вообще, если бы тот вид деятельности, которым занимаются рядом с этим знаком был включен в программу Олимпиад, Одесса вправе была бы претендовать на медали


 Неужели, Привоз? Это "без двадцати одиннадцать" мне до боли знакомо.

----------


## job2001

> Неужели, Привоз?


 Нет, но направление ваших мыслей мне нравится :smileflag: 
То что до боли знаком - уверен :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

А что, Новый базар?

----------


## Bear_man

стадион СКА ?)

----------


## job2001

> А что, Новый базар?


 +1  :smileflag:  
Хм, не могу опять поставить, помогите кто нибудь :smileflag:

----------


## molar

> +1  
> Хм, не могу опять поставить, помогите кто нибудь


 Поставил.

----------


## Jorjic

Фантастика! Я эти часы вижу примерно через день, возвращаясь с базара и размышляя, успеваю ли я встретить сына из школы. И ни разу не заметил этой потрясающей символики. Вот что значит советская привычка не обращать внимания на лозунги и прочую фигню. А насчет времени, то примерно то же время показывают и часы возле стоматологической клиники на Торговой, в одном квартале от этих. Может быть, они остановилимь в одно и то же время?

----------


## Скрытик

> Фантастика! Я эти часы вижу примерно через день, возвращаясь с базара и размышляя, успеваю ли я встретить сына из школы. И ни разу не заметил этой потрясающей символики. Вот что значит советская привычка не обращать внимания на лозунги и прочую фигню. А насчет времени, то примерно то же время показывают и часы возле стоматологической клиники на Торговой, в одном квартале от этих. Может быть, они остановилимь в одно и то же время?


 +1 - я ежедневно малого вожу по Торговой! - искусство смотреть вокруг себя не каждому дано  :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Предлагаю к рассмотрению ещё один примечательный экземпляр...

----------


## Good++++

> Предлагаю к рассмотрению ещё один примечательный экземпляр...


 Возле ж.д. вокзала со стороны диспансера!!!

----------


## Jorjic

> Предлагаю к рассмотрению ещё один примечательный экземпляр...


 Ул. Приморская. Станция Одесса-порт. Говорят еще - царский павильон.

----------


## piryur

> Возле ж.д. вокзала со стороны диспансера!!!


 Правильно, возле жд вокзала, между багажным отделением и пригородными кассами. Примечательна надпись на фасаде "Ю.З.Ж.Д. 1910" 1910- понятно, год постройки. А вот при чём тут Юго-Западная железная дорога? Скорее всего, тогда Одесской железной дороги не было, в Одессе был "филиал" ЮЗЖД.

----------


## piryur

> Ул. Приморская. Станция Одесса-порт. Говорят еще - царский павильон.


 Да, здание очень похоже, скорее всего они однотипные и одного времени постройки, но на Приморской чуть поменьше. А в здании на Старосенной пл.(на фото), если я не ошибаюсь, жили сотрудники железной дороги, т.н. "специалисты"  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Хм, не пойму, какой это квартал... Кажется, что это не пересечение с Базарной, а немного "раньше"... Канатная между Сабанским пер. и Жуковского (?)  Стройка на бывшей территории ОблПНД. Слева вдали видна "тыльная" часть Дворца студентов, справа- "остатки" ОблПНД  желтого цвета


 Скажем так- между Жуковского и Еврейской, справа виден угол дома Дары природы...а причем здесь Базарная- это был предыдущий вариант

----------


## Jorjic

> А вот при чём тут Юго-Западная железная дорога? Скорее всего, тогда Одесской железной дороги не было, в Одессе был "филиал" ЮЗЖД.


 "Одесская железная дорога" появилась совсем недавно, в новейшей истории. Насколько я знаю, отродясь, еще с Российской империи, это была "Юго-Западная железная дорога". Во всяком случае мне эта аббревиатура на всех вагонах "Ю-З.Ж.Д." знакома с детства.

----------


## piryur

А этот домик где находится?  Автомобилисты его часто могут наблюдать... Но не все...

----------


## piryur

> "Одесская железная дорога" появилась совсем недавно, в новейшей истории. Насколько я знаю, отродясь, еще с Российской империи, это была "Юго-Западная железная дорога". Во всяком случае мне эта аббревиатура на всех вагонах "Ю-З.Ж.Д." знакома с детства.


 Да, "век живи- век учись"...

----------


## xxxl

> А этот домик где находится?  Автомобилисты его часто могут наблюдать... Но не все...


 фонтанская дорога, напротив телецентра. сфотано с заправки

----------


## Паноптикум

> Скажем так- между Жуковского и Еврейской, справа виден угол дома Дары природы...а причем здесь Базарная- это был предыдущий вариант


 Велена, засекла сегодня на Б Хмельницкого 3 львов. не знаю знаешь ли ты. фотика не было

----------


## piryur

> фонтанская дорога, напротив телецентра. сфотано с заправки


 Точно, всё именно так. А вы за мной не следили?  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Велена, засекла сегодня на Б Хмельницкого 3 львов. не знаю знаешь ли ты. фотика не было


 СПасибо, а где конкретно?

----------


## Буджак

> "Одесская железная дорога" появилась совсем недавно, в новейшей истории. Насколько я знаю, отродясь, еще с Российской империи, это была "Юго-Западная железная дорога". Во всяком случае мне эта аббревиатура на всех вагонах "Ю-З.Ж.Д." знакома с детства.


 Не совсем так... Дело в том, что Ю-З ж/д была от границы с Россией до границы Одесской области (Кодыма, кажется). Оттуда начиналась Одесско-Кишиневская ж/д, (ОдК можно было прочесть на вагонах). Потом уже в позднеперестроечное время появились 2 дороги - Одесская и Кишеневская. Последняя идет в Молдову, ответвляясь от ст. Слободка Котовского района Одесской области.

----------


## Jorjic

> Не совсем так... Дело в том, что Ю-З ж/д была от границы с Россией до границы Одесской области (Кодыма, кажется). Оттуда начиналась Одесско-Кишиневская ж/д, (ОдК можно было прочесть на вагонах). Потом уже в позднеперестроечное время появились 2 дороги - Одесская и Кишеневская.


 Точно. Про ОдК я почему-то забыл, хотя пользовался ей часто.

----------


## piryur

Меня удивляет, что Юго-Западная ЖД существует (пока ещё никуда не "убежала" :smileflag:  ) и, что самое интересное, с тем же названием  Для кого она "юго-западная", а для минтранса Украины она, по идее, должна быть "центральная"  :smileflag:  Но это уже другая тема  Да простит меня модератор  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard_I

Новая загадка. Где?

----------


## Velena

> Новая загадка. Где?


 Это Французский бульвар. Начало.

----------


## NeMo

"Витаминка"

----------


## Richard_I

> Это Французский бульвар. Начало.


 +1. Это бывшее здание суда.
NeMo, а что такое "Витаминка"?

----------


## NeMo

> +1. Это бывшее здание суда.
> NeMo, а что такое "Витаминка"?


 
Показалось, что это витаминная фабрика на Троицкой угол Канатной.

----------


## piryur

А что там сейчас? Стомат.поликлиника 411-го госпиталя?

----------


## job2001

> А что там сейчас? Стомат.поликлиника 411-го госпиталя?


 Просто поликлиника и третий этаж - стомат

----------


## Jorjic

А вот такая загадочка. Где это?

----------


## job2001

> А вот такая загадочка. Где это?
> Вложение 84606


 Санаторий Чкалова?
Оранжерея...забыл кого
Нашел уже - Маразли

----------


## Jorjic

> Санаторий Чкалова?
> Оранжерея...забыл кого
> Нашел уже - Маразли


 +1. Совершенно верно.
Не могу добавить "+". Velena, помогите!

----------


## Velena

> +1. Совершенно верно.
> Не могу добавить "+". Velena, помогите!


 Сделано :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

> СПасибо, а где конкретно?


   Б Хмельницкого №3 )) на фасаде)

----------


## Istarin

Можно поучаствовать?
Где это?

З.Ы. К участникам последнего МП: гусары, молчать!  :smileflag:

----------


## Istarin

Упс

----------


## job2001

> Упс


 Не Куяльник случаем?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Сразу предупреждаю: я не участник последнего МП (кстати, что это за зверь такой?). Это домик в районе межрейсовой базы в Аркадии.

----------


## Istarin

> Сразу предупреждаю: я не участник последнего МП (кстати, что это за зверь такой?). Это домик в районе межрейсовой базы в Аркадии.


 Ого, быстро!
Да, это в санатории, который, кажется, назывался или называется "Дружба" возле пл. 10 апреля.

З.Ы. МП - МегаПоход.  :smileflag:  Вчера был очередной и мы проходили этот дом, отсюда и фотка.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Ого, быстро!
> Да, это в санатории, который, кажется, назывался или называется "Дружба" возле пл. 10 апреля.
> 
> З.Ы. МП - МегаПоход.  Вчера был очередной и мы проходили этот дом, отсюда и фотка.


 ух ты какой особняк!!! удивительн , что там ещё никто не живёт!

----------


## piryur

Как Вам этот домик? Кстати, а где он и что там находится?

----------


## Скрытик

> Как Вам этот домик? Кстати, а где он и что там находится?


 Успенская?

----------


## job2001

> Успенская?


 А мне почемуто вспоминается район Новосельского, Спиридоновской, Толстого. Но я не настаиваю Просто впечатление.

----------


## Istarin

На Пушкинской между Троицкой и Успенской?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Белинского между Малой Арнаутской и музкомедией

----------


## piryur

> Белинского между Малой Арнаутской и музкомедией


 Я так и знал, что "тяжелая артиллерия" в лице ув. графа Ланжерона разобьёт меня "в пух и прах". Правильно! Даже без подсказок. А находится (или находилось) там детское отделение тубдиспансера.
Добавляю пару фоток для уточнения

----------


## piryur

А этот домик с необычным фасадом где находится?

----------


## job2001

> А этот домик с необычным фасадом где находится?


 Он? :smileflag: 
Вообще, вы меня опередили :smileflag:  Я хотел загадать ВСЕ такие дома в Одессе, три точно знаю где находятся - вот даже снимать начал по мере попадания в те районы :smileflag:  четвертый кажется помню где есть. Но боюсь это не все.

----------


## piryur

Ух-ты, мы с одного места снимали  :smileflag:  Правильно! 
P.S. Б.Арнаутская, между Канатной и Осипова, ближе к троллейбусной остановке. Поставить + не получается... Помогите, кто может

----------


## piryur

Ну, мне "крыть" больше нечем... Разве что этим наследием советского прошлого...

----------


## job2001

> Ну, мне "крыть" больше нечем... Разве что этим наследием советского прошлого...


 Не здание ли штаба округа?
А снимали мы чуть с разных мест - я от дождя там пытался укрыться :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

И снова в "десятку"... Канатная угол Пироговской... 
Там ниже на фасаде барельеф Маршала Жукова. "Снимал" со стороны СЦ "ТиД".

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Ну что,  продолжим наши забавы?

----------


## piryur

Это мне "не по зубам"...

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Ну-ну,piryur, не прибедняйся. На самом деле все достаточно просто...  :smileflag: Центр города.

----------


## Velena

> Ну-ну,piryur, не прибедняйся. На самом деле все достаточно просто... Центр города.


 Понятно, что не Котовского :smileflag: .Пусть для начала будет Бунина...

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Неплохое начало. Тепло и достаточно сильно тепло  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Красный переулок?

----------


## Иван_Дулин

Может Еврейская?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

> Красный переулок?


 


> Может Еврейская?


 Ни то, ни другое. Этот дом может видеть каждый, кто бывает в центре города.

----------


## Velena

Может это Греческая площадь???

----------


## job2001

Соборка?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Velena почти у цели. Ну просто рядом.  :smileflag:  Минут пять пешком...

----------


## Velena

Дерибасовская???

----------


## piryur

...Греческая ул., между Красным пер. и Екатериненской...

----------


## граф Ланжерон

piryur ближе к истине

----------


## piryur

Не даёт покоя стена более высокого дома справа...  Ракушняк... Постройка... явно более поздняя, чем здание в центре снимка, но не современное  :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Екатериненская в начале?

----------


## Velena

вице-адм. Жукова?

----------


## piryur

> вице-адм. Жукова?


 Похоже...

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Нет. Не там.

----------


## Velena

Александровский?

----------


## piryur

Греческая рядом с магазином "Жан", справа- дом с самым большим балконом(?)
или напротив, магазин Грегори-Арбер...  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Греческая рядом с магазином "Жан", справа- дом с самым большим балконом(?)


 тоже так думал, но там вроде стена оштукатуренная

----------


## граф Ланжерон

> Греческая рядом с магазином "Жан"


 Приблизились еще на квартал.  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Ришельевская?

----------


## piryur

:smileflag:  Греческая, между Ришельевской и Пушкинской?  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Методом прямого перебора мы неумолимо движемся к разгадке :smileflag:

----------


## граф Ланжерон

> Греческая, между Ришельевской и Пушкинской?


 Еще ближе...  :smileflag: 




> Методом прямого перебора мы неумолимо движемся к разгадке


 В общем, осталось недолго  :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Пора увеличивать фото

----------


## Velena

Пушкинская? уже не пять минут идти от Греческой :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Ну, в итоге пришли к перекрёстку Пушкинской и Греческой, левая сторона, рядом когда-то находилась школа милиции...

----------


## Velena

Неужели это Польская?(или спуск)

----------


## граф Ланжерон

> Ну, в итоге пришли к перекрёстку Пушкинской и Греческой, левая сторона, рядом когда-то находилась школа милиции...


 Ну, Греческая на этом, в общем-то не заканчивается и продолжается дальше... И действительно, пора увеличивать фото.  

Внимание, правильный ответ

----------


## Velena

Неужели Греческая\Канатная :smileflag: ?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Velena, +1

----------


## Velena

Неплохо так прогулялись от Греческой площади :smileflag: . Граф, однако шалун-  я про 5 минут... :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Тю, я всё детство ходил в булочную, которая находилась там, где сейчас "Лилия", Канатная,17.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

> Неплохо так прогулялись от Греческой площади. Граф, однако шалун-  я про 5 минут...


 Ну да, ошибся я слегка... Не 5 минут... Все 15 наверное, если не спешить.  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

А я сейчас там часто хожу, но так высоко голову не поднимаю :smileflag:

----------


## граф Ланжерон

А теперь еще вопрос к знатокам. Это не загадка. Все знают, где это находится. Что это было раньше? Кто знает?

----------


## Jorjic

> А теперь еще вопрос к знатокам. Это не загадка. Все знают, где это находится. Что это было раньше? Кто знает?


 Вроде, это дача твоего тезки. А потом была водная станция СРЗ.

----------


## piryur

Так как предыдущая загадка отгадана Jorjic, предлагаю к рассмотрению эти интересные сооружения

----------


## GEBO

> Так как предыдущая загадка отгадана Jorjic, предлагаю к рассмотрению эти интересные сооружения


 Гостиница "Лондон" на Успенской...на первом фото

----------


## job2001

> Так как предыдущая загадка отгадана Jorjic, предлагаю к рассмотрению эти интересные сооружения


 А вторая - случаем не аптека на ген. Петрова?

----------


## piryur

Оба ответили правильно! Поздравляю! На первом фото- гостиница "Лондон" на ул. Успенской, а на втором- интересный интерьер аптеки фирмы "Интерхим" на ул. Ген.Петрова. Примечательно, что оба "Биг Бена", скорее всего, изготовлены из необычного стекла(?), выполнены примерно в одном стиле и, наверное, одним мастером. Мне говорили, что кто-то видел в городе третий экземпляр, но где, не уточнили. Уж не в гостинице "Лондонская"?  :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

P.S. Поставьте, кто может, "плюсик" Job2001, а то я не в состоянии 
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## cONST

> P.S. Поставьте, кто может, "плюсик" Job2001, а то я не в состоянии 
> Заранее благодарен!


 done

----------


## piryur

А это более сложное "задание"  Пробуем угадать  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Канатная

----------


## piryur

Нет, но район(административный) тот же 
Добавлю фото, не два окна, а несколько больше

----------


## Скрытик

Греческая?

----------


## Velena

Знакомое здание. Базарная?

----------


## job2001

жуковского

----------


## piryur

Скрытик стреляет точнее, попал ближе

----------


## Velena

Гаванная?

----------


## piryur

Теплее

----------


## Буджак

Большая Арнаутская, в районе Новой?

----------


## piryur

Последняя подсказка, которая всё ставит на место

----------


## Velena

Гоголя ?

----------


## Скрытик

> Большая Арнаутская, в районе Новой?


 Это близко к Греческой?  :smileflag: 
Адмиральский?

----------


## piryur

Холоднее... Ближе к вчерашней отгадке

----------


## Скрытик

Ришельевская?

----------


## Скрытик

Или Дерибасовская ниже Ришельевской.

----------


## Velena

Ланжероновская

----------


## Скрытик

> Ланжероновская


 На ланжероновской нет таких зданий ИМХО.

----------


## piryur

> Или Дерибасовская ниже Ришельевской.


 В "десятку", Дерибасовская, 10, угол Ришельевской  :smileflag: 
P.S. Недавно (в прошлом году) дому "исполнилось" 150 лет  :smileflag:  Годы строительства(1854-1856) написаны над подъездом. По слухам, где-то в фундамент вмуровано ядро, выпущенное одним из кораблей англо-франко-турецкой эскадры, осаждавшей Одессу в период Крымской войны. Но это слухи...

----------


## Скрытик

Не помню.
Знаю что это последний капитально отреставрированный дом при СССР. Остался только фасад, который впрочем, со стороны Ришельевской однажды рухнул.
Бывал в этом доме в студенческие годы. Потолки под 5.5 метров и комнаты в коммуне такого размера что можно играть в футбол оставили незабываемые впечатления  :smileflag: 
Играли в ночной КВН со Славиком Пеляшенко в одной команде, еще до того как он стал капитаном КВН Одесской сборной.

----------


## job2001

> Оба ответили правильно! Поздравляю! На первом фото- гостиница "Лондон" на ул. Успенской, а на втором- интересный интерьер аптеки фирмы "Интерхим" на ул. Ген.Петрова. Примечательно, что оба "Биг Бена", скорее всего, изготовлены из необычного стекла(?), выполнены примерно в одном стиле и, наверное, одним мастером. Мне говорили, что кто-то видел в городе третий экземпляр, но где, не уточнили. Уж не в гостинице "Лондонская"?


 Кстати,я в этой аптеке не был ни разу :smileflag:  Вообще ее впервые заметил проезжая на прошлой неделе -  большое здание что нехарактерно для аптек.
Блин, опять постеснялся высказать предположение про Дерибасовскую :smileflag:  Показалось не может быть чтобы так просто :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Меня эти потолки "добивают" каждый день  Слышно, как кошка "топает" по коридору... Эхо... Кстати, а окна на первом фото- "мои"

----------


## Скрытик

> Меня эти потолки "добивают" каждый день  Слышно, как кошка "топает" по коридору... Эхо... Кстати, а окна на первом фото- "мои"


 Неплохо  :smileflag: 
До реставрации жили или после повезло?

----------


## piryur

Просто "повезло"... До этого жили на Канатной,11. Парк Шевченко, Ланжерон...

----------


## Velena

> Просто "повезло"... До этого жили на Канатной,11. Парк Шевченко, Ланжерон...


 Однако в хороших местах живете :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Если никто не против, отойдем немного от домов :smileflag:  Где у нас такой, нетрадаицонный одесский дворик. Тоже со своей историей.
http://picasaweb.google.com/job2001/MFyEp/photo#5046510163624600786

----------


## piryur

> Однако в хороших местах живете


 Привычка(С)  :smileflag:  Но шумно там и пыльно, маршрутки опять же под окнами...

----------


## piryur

> Если никто не против, отойдем немного от домов Где у нас такой, нетрадаицонный одесский дворик. Тоже со своей историей.
> http://picasaweb.google.com/job2001/MFyEp/photo#5046510163624600786


 Это не дворик, а дворище какой-то  :smileflag:  Похоже на район Сибирской, 3-й ст. Люстдорфской дороги...

----------


## Velena

> Привычка(С)  Но шумно там и пыльно, маршрутки опять же под окнами...


 Сейчас почти везде шумно и пыльно




> Если никто не против, отойдем немного от домов Где у нас такой, нетрадаицонный одесский дворик. Тоже со своей историей.


 Хороший дворик, почти с Куликово поле размером :smileflag:

----------


## cONST

Уж не проспект ли Шевченко/Армейская ?
Там, где казармы были ?

----------


## piryur

А может быть на Армейской, но ближе к Сегедской, двор комендатуры/гауптвахты(?)

----------


## job2001

> Уж не проспект ли Шевченко/Армейская ?
> Там, где казармы были ?


 Абсолютно верно. Боюсь только недолго ему жить осталось - впихнут пару коробок.
Тогда еще загадка - где такая церковь?
http://picasaweb.google.com/job2001/MFyEp/photo#5047054213167035874

----------


## job2001

> А может быть на Армейской, но ближе к Сегедской, двор комендатуры/гауптвахты(?)


 Нет, там  думаю есть и действующий плац, и деревьев поменьше :smileflag:

----------


## Ribeiro

> Абсолютно верно. Боюсь только недолго ему жить осталось - впихнут пару коробок.
> Тогда еще загадка - где такая церковь?
> http://picasaweb.google.com/job2001/MFyEp/photo#5047054213167035874


 2я Застава - улица Василия Стуса, 2. Только снимок с территории конторы, которая кажется называется Черноморское Пароходство или чтото в этом роде

----------


## Jorjic

> Тогда еще загадка - где такая церковь?


 411-я батарея?

----------


## piryur

Действительно, больше всего похоже на ул. Стуса (Застава).

----------


## job2001

> 2я Застава - улица Василия Стуса, 2. Только снимок с территории конторы, которая кажется называется Черноморское Пароходство или чтото в этом роде


 Да, правильно, но это прямо с территории прилегающий к этой церкви.
Вообще, несмотря на свою удаленность и своеобразие ул. Стуса порадовала:
- подтверждением предположения о наличие артефактов московской олимпиады, кроме нового рынка - http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/viewP...67282752517618
- оригинальным способом выражения благодарности и предостережения - http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/viewP...67325702190594
- помесью вышки в лагере и центром управления движения в порту - http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/viewP...67368651863570 и http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/viewP...67407306569250
- сложностью определения чему все-таки учат в ПТУ 33 :smileflag:  - http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/viewP...67441666307634 и http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/viewP...67467436111426
- ограда из снарядов - http://picasaweb.google.com/job2001/MFyEp/photo#5047074124635420258

Ну и последняя загадка на сегодня, достачно легкая. Интересное совмещение, как люди там живут интересно?

----------


## Скрытик

Торговая?

----------


## job2001

> Торговая?


 конечно :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну и последняя загадка на сегодня, достачно легкая. Интересное совмещение, как люди там живут интересно?


 Конная?

----------


## job2001

> Конная?


 Торговая, почти угол Княжеской.

----------


## Скрытик

> Торговая, почти угол Княжеской.


 Трудно не заметить "вечно" ремонтируемый стоматинститут  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Как я и обещал, и раз пока нет других желающих.
1. http://odclassic.hut2.ru/photo/Imag00003.jpg Этот дом уже выяснили где, на успенской.
Осталось еще немного
2. http://odclassic.hut2.ru/photo/Imag00001.jpg http://odclassic.hut2.ru/photo/Imag00002.jpg
3. http://odclassic.hut2.ru/photo/Image00003.jpg http://odclassic.hut2.ru/photo/Image00017.jpg
4. http://odclassic.hut2.ru/photo/Image00006.jpg
И под большим сомнением №5, но определенное, пусть и небольшое сходство есть :smileflag:  http://odclassic.hut2.ru/photo/Image00008.jpg

ИзвЕните за качество некоторых снимков. И буду благодарен, если я какие-то пропустил, мне кажется что я видел еще где-то подобные.

----------


## piryur

Ну, прямо какая-то серия "доходных домов" получается  Может и не одинаковые, но очень похожие  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Как я и обещал, и раз пока нет других желающих.
> 1. http://odclassic.hut2.ru/photo/Imag00003.jpg Этот дом уже выяснили где, на успенской.
> Осталось еще немного
> 2. http://odclassic.hut2.ru/photo/Imag00001.jpg http://odclassic.hut2.ru/photo/Imag00002.jpg
> 3. http://odclassic.hut2.ru/photo/Image00003.jpg http://odclassic.hut2.ru/photo/Image00017.jpg
> 4. http://odclassic.hut2.ru/photo/Image00006.jpg
> И под большим сомнением №5, но определенное, пусть и небольшое сходство есть http://odclassic.hut2.ru/photo/Image00008.jpg
> ИзвЕните за качество некоторых снимков. И буду благодарен, если я какие-то пропустил, мне кажется что я видел еще где-то подобные.


 Если это загадка, то №2 - Библиотечный пер.(Ляпунова), №4 - Старопортофранковская, недалеко от Тираспольской.
№5 - возможно тоже Старопортофранковская, но под сомнением. 
№3 не могу опознать.
Кажется смогу добавить в коллекцию еще один домик. Сейчас поищу.

----------


## Jorjic

А может быть №5 это на Большой Арнаутской, возле Шмидта.

----------


## job2001

> А может быть №5 это на Большой Арнаутской, возле Шмидта.


 Не знаю, ставить один или три плюсика :smileflag:  2 и 4 сразу угаданы, 5 - действительно Б. Арнаутская почти угол Пушкинской.
В любом случае не могу ни одного добавить помогите плиз

----------


## Jorjic

Если не ошибаюсь, нечто похожее по архитектуре есть еще на Степовой, почти напротив Госпитальной.
Когда закончим эту загадку, выложу еще два "похожих" домика. Правда, поменьше.

----------


## job2001

> Если не ошибаюсь, нечто похожее по архитектуре есть еще на Степовой, почти напротив Госпитальной.
> Когда закончим эту загадку, выложу еще два "похожих" домика. Правда, поменьше.


 Район угадан точно, и вообще в пределах полукилометра от предполагаемой точки :smileflag:

----------


## MAg

Ребят,если кто знает таковые напишите где находится и что именно за символ. Требуется только здания или памятники. Если у кого-то есть фотографии буду вообще признателен.

с уважением.

----------


## KSS26

А как они выглядят эти символы?

----------


## job2001

Уточню, это не Степовая :smileflag:

----------


## MAg

> А как они выглядят эти символы?


 Их очень много и я их не знаю, надесь есть кто-то кто знает. В городе проводится экскурсия на эту тему, может кто-то бывал?  :smileflag:

----------


## Vereskov

В районе Старосенной видел как какой-то очумелец сделал себе решетки на окна с пирамидой и глазом типа как на доларе

----------


## piryur

На Прохоровской тоже вроде есть такое здание

----------


## job2001

> На Прохоровской тоже вроде есть такое здание


 Жоржик одну из улиц угадал, и это не степовая ну и кроме того - см. 3236 :smileflag:

----------


## MAg

скажите где  есть масонские символы на зданиях Одессы  :smileflag: 
Vereskov 
у тебя не будет возможности сфоткать чем нибудь эту решетку?  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Ладно, не буду задерживать :smileflag:  Хмельницкого угол Запорожской.

----------


## Jorjic

Нашел у себя еще два дома подобной архитектуры:

----------


## job2001

> Нашел у себя еще два дома подобной архитектуры:
> [/IMG][/URL]


 Спасибо :smileflag: 
Второе точно видел, но не помню где Не на Прохоровской ли действительно?

----------


## NeMo

Первый - Воровского напротив Интертелекома.
Второй - похоже на церковную миссию на ул. Мастерской (Серова)

----------


## Jorjic

> Первый - Воровского напротив Интертелекома.
> Второй - похоже на церковную миссию на ул. Мастерской (Серова)


 Первый - правильно. Второй - нет.

----------


## Jorjic

> Спасибо
> Второе точно видел, но не помню где Не на Прохоровской ли действительно?


 Нет, не на Прохоровской.
Если можете, поставьте "+" NeMo. Спасибо.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Jorjick, 2-е фото - здание на Мечникова возле Ольгиевского спуска.

----------


## job2001

> Нет, не на Прохоровской.
> Если можете, поставьте "+" NeMo. Спасибо.


 Да, старость не радость :smileflag:  Именно первое я и имел в виду, что где-то видел, потом забыл где :smileflag: 
Поставил.

----------


## Jorjic

> Jorjick, 2-е фото - здание на Мечникова возле Ольгиевского спуска.


 В общем правильно. Только это не Мечникова, а Манежная, возле сквера. Я их там тоже всегда путаю.
2 *job2001*. Поработайте еще раз, пожалуйста. Опять не могу поставить "+".

----------


## job2001

> 2 *job2001*. Поработайте еще раз, пожалуйста. Опять не могу поставить "+".


 Добавил

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Немножко из современности Одессы... Вопрос традиционный.  :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Хм, интересная дама  , да ещё и с рогом изобилия  :smileflag:   Мне не хватает фантазии, где она может располагаться... Здание похоже на современное... Бизнес-центр какой-нибудь... 
Выкладываю варианты:
Альянс (Дунаевского,1)- может быть(?)
Морской(Польская угол Бунина)- навряд ли...
Солнечный (Солнечная,5)- может быть(?)

----------


## граф Ланжерон

piryur, все три выстрела  :smileflag:  мимо...

----------


## piryur

Эх... А может одно из зданий юридической академии им. Кивалова?  Судя по масштабам строительства, рог изобилия там есть  :smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag:

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Не академия...  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Даже вариантов нет. Но это что-то совсем-совсем новое. Здание еще не обжито. Может, где-то в Аркадии?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Начинает теплеть.... Не в Аркадии, но относительно недалеко от нее....

----------


## job2001

> Начинает теплеть.... Не в Аркадии, но относительно недалеко от нее....


 белый парус?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Дом на Довженко компании Зарс.Это последний обьект достроенный хозяином компании...

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Верно, Tinkerbell . +1. Ул. Довженко.

----------


## piryur

А это где? 
P.S. Внимательно смотрим на дату сообщения

----------


## Jorjic

> А это где? 
> P.S. Внимательно смотрим на дату сообщения


 Старую часть города уверенно исключаю. С 1 апреля!

----------


## piryur

Это дорога с Сухого лимана на Таирова, поворот на Ильичёвск, АЗС. Фото делал 4 года назад. Куда везли эти Су-17М-4 (по классификации НАТО "Фиттер-К") из 11 ОРАП (отдельный разведывательный авиаполк) мне неизвестно  :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

А теперь серьёзно  - где находится это ОКОшко?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

"Ну барин, ты задачи ставишь!" (с) Фильм "Формула любви"

(Пальцем, нацеленным в небо)  -  Садовая.

----------


## Скрытик

Я тоже в небо - Преображенская.

----------


## piryur

А вот и не правильно  :smileflag:  Оба близки, но не попали  Даю фотку чуть побольше. ОКОшек стало больше: верхнее- "плановая" операционная, нижнее- "ургентная" операционная. Я на интернатуре там несколько раз ассистировал

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Ну-у-у, так совсем неинтересно стало... Взял и все рассказал. Пастера это, ясен пень. Медин.

----------


## piryur

А вот и неверно  Но оч-чень близко  Я специально запутал  Ещё пару-тройку "подкину"

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Ольгиевская (aka Академика Павлова)

----------


## piryur

А вот теперь точно в цель! Не зря я ОКО писал  :smileflag:  Ольгиевская, 2, одесский городской лечебно-диагностический центр микрохирургии глаза, в простонародии глазная поликлиника или клиника Филатова (не путать с НИИ ГБиТТ им. Филатова на Французском бул.).
Поставить + как всегда не выходит  Помогите "хто-нить"

----------


## Jorjic

К сожалению, с плюсиком помочь не могу.
Вот еще простенькая загадка, но я считаю, что этот дом заслуживает упоминания - уж очень он необычный.

----------


## Sloniko

где то рядом с Ольгиевской?

----------


## Jorjic

> где то рядом с Ольгиевской?


 Да, недалеко.

----------


## job2001

> Да, недалеко.


 Самое начало Княжеской?

----------


## Jorjic

> Самое начало Княжеской?


 Да, конечно. Что за наказание, опять не могу поставить "+". Нельзя так часто отгадывать! :smileflag:  
Помогите, кто может.

----------


## Jorjic

А вот довольно известное здание, снятое с непривычной точки:

----------


## Omega

> Да, конечно. Что за наказание, опять не могу поставить "+". Нельзя так часто отгадывать! 
> Помогите, кто может.


 Сделано

----------


## Omega

Старопортофранковская

----------


## Jorjic

> Старопортофранковская


 Ну, почти. Строго говоря, это Пастера, 2, бывший Бакинститут.
 
Бысторо отгадали, не ожидал.

----------


## Omega

:smileflag:  Дом особенный

----------


## граф Ланжерон

> я считаю, что этот дом заслуживает упоминания - уж очень он необычный.


 А чем он необычный?

----------


## Richard_I

Новая загадка. Где?

----------


## Jorjic

> А чем он необычный?


 Я имел в виду исключительно архитектуру. История его мне не известна.

----------


## Jorjic

> Новая загадка. Где?


 Что-то мне напоминает Французский бульвар. Но уточнить место пока не могу.

----------


## piryur

> Вот еще простенькая загадка, но я считаю, что этот дом заслуживает упоминания - уж очень он необычный.


 Да, дом необычный. Я, когда его вижу, пытаюсь представить, как он выглядел изначально, после постройки. Если я не ошибаюсь, на 3-м этаже была широченная веранда или очень длинный балкон, которую/ый со временем "сократили". Спасибо за фото!

----------


## piryur

> Ну, почти. Строго говоря, это Пастера, 2, бывший Бакинститут.
>  
> Бысторо отгадали, не ожидал.


 В бытность моей учёбы в медине там была кафедра военной (военно-морской) медицины. На входе стояли якоря, а в коридорах стояли (и лежали) торпеды, морские мины и прочие военно-морские атрибуты. С недавних пор там, если я не ошибаюсь, кафедра иностранного языка(?)
На первом фото запечатлены окна студ. библиотеки. Что там сейчас, мне не известно...

----------


## Jorjic

> В бытность моей учёбы в медине там была кафедра военной (военно-морской) медицины. На входе стояли якоря, а в коридорах стояли (и лежали) торпеды, морские мины и прочие военно-морские атрибуты. С недавних пор там, если я не ошибаюсь, кафедра иностранного языка(?)
> На первом фото запечатлены окна студ. библиотеки. Что там сейчас, мне не известно...


 Да, там, судя по вывеске, кафедра иностранных языков. На первом фото просто левое крыло этого здания. Оно, скорее всего, тоже принадлежит кафедре.

----------


## Richard_I

> Что-то мне напоминает Французский бульвар. Но уточнить место пока не могу.


 Тепло, жду уточнение

----------


## Jorjic

> Тепло, жду уточнение


 Возможно, между Пироговской и Юнкерским (Азарова).
Или даже дальше Юнкерского.

----------


## Richard_I

> Возможно, между Пироговской и Юнкерским (Азарова).
> Или даже дальше Юнкерского.


 Не дальше. +1

----------


## piryur

А где находится эта дверь? Jorijc точно знает

----------


## Jorjic

> А где находится эта дверь? Jorijc точно знает


 Jorjic таки знает, но он промолчит. Пусть, если хотят, поиграют другие.

----------


## piryur

Ну вот... зачем нам лишняя скромность, пусть все знают, что Вы даже по двери можете узнать здание

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну вот... зачем нам лишняя скромность, пусть все знают, что Вы даже по двери можете узнать здание


 Ну, ладно, уговорил. Это Реформатская церковь на Пвстера.

----------


## piryur

Правильно! Так держать, "первым выстрелом"!

----------


## piryur

У меня, как у всякого приличного кота  , есть парочка крыш и антенн, расположенных на крышах  :smileflag:  Здания разные, но расположены они "впритык"  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Правильно! Так держать, "первым выстрелом"!


 Трудно не узнать церковь, в которой крестили всех твоих предков, родившихся в Одессе.

----------


## piryur

Ого! Можно позавидовать такому постоянству. Увы, но я таким похвастаться не могу

----------


## Jorjic

> У меня, как у всякого приличного кота  , есть парочка крыш и антенн, расположенных на крышах  Здания разные, но расположены они "впритык"


 Рассматривая первые три фото, уже хотел написать, что это район Балковской. Четвертое фото поставило меня в тупик.

----------


## piryur

Нееет, не Балковская... там ещё симфонии всякие "бацают" и "лабают" по-всякому...

----------


## Jorjic

> Нееет, не Балковская... там ещё симфонии всякие "бацают" и "лабают" по-всякому...


 Если музыка и четвертое фото, тогда это школа Столярского. И, соответственно, три других фото - Военный спуск. Но я там таких домов не помню. А Антенны мне ни о чем не говорят.

----------


## piryur

Первые два фото- крыша(крыши) здания Черноморгидростроя, третье- крыша общежития (или интерната?) школы им. Столярского. Четвёртое- "веранда" здания школы Столярского. Всё снимал с Военного спуска, в р-не офиса адвокатской фирмы. +1

----------


## piryur

А на какой улице находятся эти здания?

----------


## NeMo

Первое - на Чичерина. Позади камеры - дом №53

Второе - на Чичерина угол Осипова.

----------


## piryur

Правильно!
Ловите следующ. загадку  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> А если обернуться кругом, увидим "тигипкин дом" сбоку


 11-12 фонтана?

----------


## Boer

Это Лермонтовский переулок, причём сфотографирован один из корпусов из соседнего двора (через дорогу) слева ещё должна быть хрущевка (недомерок) 3 этажа 1 подъезд

----------


## piryur

> Это Лермонтовский переулок, причём сфотографирован один из корпусов из соседнего двора (через дорогу) слева ещё должна быть хрущевка (недомерок) 3 этажа 1 подъезд


 Совершенно верно! Рядом хрущёвочка в два подъезда и столько же этажей (ведомственный дом обл.типографии). На первых двух фото- один из корпусов Лермонтовского санатория.

----------


## job2001

Где у нас такой дом с лестницами?

----------


## Jorjic

> Где у нас такой дом с лестницами?


 На Княжеской?

----------


## job2001

> На Княжеской?


 нет.

----------


## piryur

Когда-то давно, в детстве, были в гостях в похожем доме... Кажется, что где-то в конце Успенской, ближе к пересечению с Тираспольской(?)
Или Александровский проспект(?)

----------


## Alexandr

Похоже на двор суда.

----------


## Tinkerbell

> Когда-то давно, в детстве, были в гостях в похожем доме... Кажется, что где-то в конце Успенской, ближе к пересечению с Тираспольской(?)
> Или Александровский проспект(?)


 Мне тоже так кажется.Проезжала мимо пару раз -колоритный домик  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Ближе всех Жоржик :smileflag:

----------


## Иван_Дулин

А может это Новосельского? Возле Кирхы где-то?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Франца Меринга

----------


## Скрытик

Это за новым рынком - Нежинская угол Конной.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это за новым рынком - Нежинская угол Конной.


 Точно! А я почему-то уперся в Княжескую. Помню, что где-то там.

----------


## job2001

> Это за новым рынком - Нежинская угол Конной.


 Абсолютно правильно. +1 за самый точный ответ. Помогите кто нибудь, а то опять не могу.
А где такая лестница?

----------


## Ribeiro

> А где такая лестница?


 Улица Разумовская. Между Садиковской и Южной.

----------


## job2001

> Улица Разумовская. Между Садиковской и Южной.


 Нет

----------


## Jorjic

> Абсолютно правильно. +1 за самый точный ответ. Помогите кто нибудь, а то опять не могу.


 Уже помог.

----------


## piryur

:smileflag:  Кто-то себе "прорубил окно в Европу"  :smileflag: 
Видел похожее где-то в районе Б.Арнаутской... Не уверен...

----------


## job2001

Уточню - не так далеко от первой лестницы, и еще - это здание видели все :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не двор "дома одной стенки" в Воронцовском переулке?

----------


## job2001

> Это не двор "дома одной стенки" в Воронцовском переулке?


 Нет
Еще подскажу - улица та же,что и у первой лестницы :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Нет
> Еще подскажу - улица та же,что и у первой лестницы


 Это не переулочек что в Н-БИС упирается?
Нежинская - Маланова.

----------


## job2001

> Это не переулочек что в Н-БИС упирается?
> Нежинская - Маланова.


 Нет
Наверное последняя подсказка :smileflag:  не знаю что еще сказать, чтобы сразу не узнали :smileflag:

----------


## Ribeiro

> Абсолютно правильно. +1 за самый точный ответ. Помогите кто нибудь, а то опять не могу.
> А где такая лестница?


 А может это двор на углу Нежинской и Спиридоновской (Горького)?
Чтото я не припомню других больших дворов, видных с проезжей части, на это улице

----------


## Ribeiro

> Нет
> Наверное последняя подсказка не знаю что еще сказать, чтобы сразу не узнали


 Однозначно, Нежинская/Спиридоновская :smileflag: 
А здание кинотеатра "Одесса" получается!

----------


## job2001

> Однозначно, Нежинская/Спиридоновская
> А здание кинотеатра "Одесса" получается!


 Конечно :smileflag:  Я же говорил все видели :smileflag:  +1 Помогите, опять не могу поставить
Ну и последняя лестница, хотя сомневаюсь что кто-то отгадает, но все же...
Сразу посдказка - недалеко от первой :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

Отметил +. Но где лестница (кроме 48 номера) не знаю.

----------


## Jorjic

2 *job2001* и не только.
Очень интересно наблюдать динамику решения загадок. Иногда автору, и мне в том числе, кажется, что загадка очень сложная, а она решается мгновенно, а иногда наоборот, кажется, что загадка элементарная, а решение не находится очень долго. То есть, каждый видит город по своему, у каждого свои предпочтения и "приметные" места.

----------


## Скрытик

> Конечно Я же говорил все видели +1 Помогите, опять не могу поставить
> Ну и последняя лестница, хотя сомневаюсь что кто-то отгадает, но все же...
> Сразу посдказка - недалеко от первой


 Мечникова?

----------


## job2001

> 2 *job2001* и не только.
> Очень интересно наблюдать динамику решения загадок. Иногда автору, и мне в том числе, кажется, что загадка очень сложная, а она решается мгновенно, а иногда наоборот, кажется, что загадка элементарная, а решение не находится очень долго. То есть, каждый видит город по своему, у каждого свои предпочтения и "приметные" места.


 Да, я тоже замечал. Ну было бы странно, если бы все мы жили и работали и гуляли в одних и тех же местах :smileflag:  Но сам иногда поражаюсь как не узнаю здания, мимо которых хожу каждый день.

----------


## job2001

> Мечникова?


 Нет, но недалеко :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну и последняя лестница, хотя сомневаюсь что кто-то отгадает, но все же...
> Сразу посдказка - недалеко от первой


 Дом знаю. У меня даже есть несколько фото, правда с котами. Сейчас не могу найти. Мечникова?

----------


## Ribeiro

> Конечно Я же говорил все видели +1 Помогите, опять не могу поставить
> Ну и последняя лестница, хотя сомневаюсь что кто-то отгадает, но все же...
> Сразу посдказка - недалеко от первой


 Может между Новосельского и Старопортофранковской возле 122 школы?

----------


## Скрытик

> Нет, но недалеко


 Южная?

----------


## job2001

> Может между Новосельского и Старопортофранковской возле 122 школы?


 Я даже не пробую ставить +1, сразу прошу помощи
Возвращаясь к вышесказанному, ни за что бы не подумал, что это отгадать значительно проще чем кинотеатр Одесса.
Снято из переулочка между Новосельского и Старопортофранковской, скорее всего безымянного.

----------


## Скрытик

Но это таки Новосельского 48, в переулке не может быть такой номерации. Но езжу там каждый день и тот угловой дом отбросил, кто же знал что он в глубь продолжается  :smileflag: 
Дал плюсик.

----------


## job2001

> Но это таки Новосельского 48, в переулке не может быть такой номерации. Но езжу там каждый день и тот угловой дом отбросил, кто же знал что он в глубь продолжается 
> Дал плюсик.


 Я даже по карте посмотрел - нет там никого переулка, как и с другой стороны школы - видимо просто проходами считается :smileflag: 
Спасибо.

----------


## piryur

А... теперь и я понял  это двор в квадрате между 122-й школой, пер. Ушинского, ул. Торговая и ул. Новосельского  :smileflag:  На + не претендую...

----------


## piryur

А я, в очередной раз, предлагаю крышу  ... к рассмотрению. Очень многие её видели, когда стояли в пробке и объезжали тех, кто там поворачивает налево  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> А я, в очередной раз, предлагаю крышу  ... к рассмотрению. Очень многие её видели, когда стояли в пробке и объезжали тех, кто там поворачивает налево


 Красный крест?

----------


## Ribeiro

> А я, в очередной раз, предлагаю крышу  ... к рассмотрению. Очень многие её видели, когда стояли в пробке и объезжали тех, кто там поворачивает налево


 Преображенская/Бунина? :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Преображенская/Бунина?


 Там скорее поворачивающие налево сами объезжают :smileflag:  Еще вспоминается Канатная - Б. Арнаутская, но что то я там не помню таких зданий. Может действительно красный крест.

А вот что сегодня видел на Софиевской - хорошо что низко падать было, на голову никому не упало

----------


## Скрытик

> А вот что сегодня видел на Софиевской - хорошо что низко падать было, на голову никому не упало


 Там каждые 2-3 месяца куски отваливаются 
Дом достаточно "крутой" (точнее его жильцы) а вот на фасад скинуться жаба не позволяет...

----------


## piryur

> Красный крест?


 "Ну, Вы, блин, даёте!"(С)
Абсолютно правильный ответ! "Красный крест". Даю фото домика целиком.

----------


## piryur

А вот ещё одна крыша, с башенками, тоже красивая, но не в центре, хотя...

----------


## Jorjic

> "Ну, Вы, блин, даёте!"(С)
> Абсолютно правильный ответ! "Красный крест". Даю фото домика целиком.


 Причина примерно та же, что и в прошлый раз.

----------


## Jorjic

> А вот ещё одна крыша, с башенками, тоже красивая, но не в центре, хотя...


 "Французский бульвар"?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Похоже на больницу на Слободке. Она?

----------


## piryur

> Похоже на больницу на Слободке. Она?


 Ну, вот, и снова правильно! Бывшая областная, а ныне 11-я больница, административный корпус и приёмное отделение (с аптеками  :smileflag:  ) 
А плюсики (Jorjic-у и графу Ланжерону) поставить не могу, лимит исчерпан...  Помогите, пожалуйста! Спасибо!

----------


## piryur

И вот, последняя (на сегодня) крыша... И тоже с "башенкой"...

----------


## Скрытик

> И вот, последняя (на сегодня) крыша... И тоже с "башенкой"...


 Возле каланчи (Оружейного дома).

----------


## Omega

> Ну, вот, и снова правильно! Бывшая областная, а ныне 11-я больница, административный корпус и приёмное отделение (с аптеками  ) 
> А плюсики (Jorjic-у и графу Ланжерону) поставить не могу, лимит исчерпан...  Помогите, пожалуйста! Спасибо!


 графу Ланжерону добавлено.

----------


## Jorjic

> Похоже на больницу на Слободке. Она?


 Вот незадача! А ведь это из той же серии - я в ней родился.

----------


## Good++++

> И вот, последняя (на сегодня) крыша... И тоже с "башенкой"...


 Его адрес: ул. Заньковецкой, 11 (угол Балковская ул.)

----------


## граф Ланжерон

> Его адрес: ул. Заньковецкой, 11 (угол Балковская ул.)


 Откуда ж там троллейбус?

----------


## Good++++

> Откуда ж там троллейбус?


 не заметил...

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Блин, каждый день перехожу этот перекресток и сразу не догадался....

 Гагарина/Шевченко.

----------


## piryur

> Блин, каждый день перехожу этот перекресток и сразу не догадался....
> 
>  Гагарина/Шевченко.


 Вот, как всегда, "на самом интересном месте"... Правильно! Извиняюсь за качетсво фото, на ходу, через грязное стекло... На этом мой "запас башенок" исчерпан...

----------


## job2001

Тогда предлагаю назвать место, где расположена эта пентаграмма. Как мне кажется достаточно легко.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Садовая

----------


## job2001

> Садовая


 Конечно, +1, помогите кто нибудь пожалуйста :smileflag: 
Ну а впредверие туристического сезона, захотелось почувствовать себя советских корреспондентом в США
Итак, Одесса, как она есть на самом деле :smileflag: 
1.

----------


## Sloniko

Красный переулок?

----------


## Скрытик

> Конечно, +1, помогите кто нибудь пожалуйста
> Ну а впредверие туристического сезона, захотелось почувствовать себя советских корреспондентом в США
> Итак, Одесса, как она есть на самом деле
> 1.


 Баранова?

----------


## Jorjic

> Итак, Одесса, как она есть на самом деле


 Вижу каждый день, но не могу идентифицировать. Дворянская?
ЗЫ. Плюсик графу поставил.

----------


## Ribeiro

> Итак, Одесса, как она есть на самом деле
> 1.


 Франца Меринга ближе к Петра Великого

----------


## job2001

> Баранова?


 Правильно, +1




> Вижу каждый день, но не могу идентифицировать. Дворянская?
> ЗЫ. Плюсик графу поставил.


 Спасибо.
Да, не знаю каждый или нет, но улицу вы точно знаете :smileflag:  Между Конной и Ольгиевской.

№2

----------


## Скрытик

> №2


 Сами окна похожи на Конную, между Пастера и Баранова, а вот низ чем-то смущает.

----------


## Jorjic

> Сами окна похожи на Конную, между Пастера и Баранова, а вот низ чем-то смущает.


 У меня точно такое же ощущение.

----------


## job2001

Нет, там такой разрухи нет.
Это если можно так выразиться - центрее :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Нет, там такой разрухи нет.
> Это если можно так выразиться - центрее


 Красный?

----------


## Jorjic

> Нет, там такой разрухи нет.
> Это если можно так выразиться - центрее


 Слово "центрее" у нас уже здесь стало нормой. Удобно и понятно. Предлагаю "узаконить" его использование здесь.
По делу: Красный переулок?

----------


## Jorjic

Опоздал... И поделом - не трепись.

----------


## job2001

> Опоздал... И поделом - не трепись.


 Нет, не опоздали.
Менее центрее (интересно,а так можно? :smileflag:

----------


## Ribeiro

> Правильно, +1
> 
> 
> 
> Спасибо.
> Да, не знаю каждый или нет, но улицу вы точно знаете Между Конной и Ольгиевской.
> 
> №2


 в районе Спиридоновской/Новосельского

----------


## job2001

> в районе Спиридоновской/Новосельского


 Нет, в сторону ушли. Направление движения первыми пробами разгадки было правильным :smileflag:

----------


## Ribeiro

> Нет, в сторону ушли. Направление движения первыми пробами разгадки было правильным


 Значит Коблевская  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Значит Коблевская


 Хм ... конная между пастера и княжеской - потом красный - а потом коблевская? :smileflag:  
Специально проверил по карте - почти идеальное попадание

----------


## Ribeiro

> Хм ... конная между пастера и княжеской - потом красный - а потом коблевская? 
> Специально проверил по карте - почти идеальное попадание


 Ну если не Щепкина то тогда больше вариантов нет

----------


## job2001

> Ну если не Щепкина то тогда больше вариантов нет


 Нет

----------


## Jorjic

Остается Пастера.

----------


## job2001

> Остается Пастера.


 Нет, уточню - если проведем прямую от первой точки к середине красного переулка и продолжим - то как раз попадем в этот дом. :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Жуковского? Явно односторонне движение.

----------


## job2001

> Жуковского? Явно односторонне движение.


 Улица угадана, а вот место? :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Мне кажется между проспектом и Екатериненской.

----------


## Jorjic

> Улица угадана, а вот место?


 Мне кажется, дом справа на фото выходит на Ришельевскую. Никак не могу припомнить, что в нем сейчас находится.

----------


## job2001

> Мне кажется, дом справа на фото выходит на Ришельевскую. Никак не могу припомнить, что в нем сейчас находится.


 Правильно! Между Пушкинской и Ришельевской, напротив фармации. +1
И опять не могу добавить да что же это такое. Помогите люди добрые кто чем может :smileflag: 
Ну и последнее

----------


## Буджак

Что-то в районе Нового рынка...

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну и последнее


 Кажется что-то подобное я видел на Новосельской, пониже Ольгиевской.

----------


## job2001

Нет, оба мимо.

----------


## job2001

Немного облегчу задачу. Еще более живописно :smileflag:

----------


## cONST

Раскидайловская / район Староконного ?

----------


## job2001

> Раскидайловская / район Староконного ?


 Совершенно точно, +1

----------


## cONST

хех, не зря 5 лет в тех краях пары прогуливал  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Выкладываю еще одно необычное фото. Сделано во дворе, поэтому угадать вряд ли удастся. Просто хочется поделиться открытием со всеми. Это центр города.

----------


## Alexandr

Недалеко от Пастера?

----------


## Jorjic

> Недалеко от Пастера?


 Нет, далековато. Если по прямой от Пастера/Преображенская, то порядка километра.

----------


## Alexandr

Ну, еще Комсомольскую напоминает.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну, еще Комсомольскую напоминает.


 Нет. Если от стыка с Пантелеймоновской то даже еще дальше. Интересно, что совершенно необычно для этого района. Во всяком случае мне так показалось. Могу сказать, что местные жители говорят, что это бывшая конюшня и амбар для хранения сена. Еще говорят, что это охраняемый памятник, но в списке я его не обнаружил.

----------


## Паноптикум

На Шмидта полно таких хибар

----------


## Jorjic

> На Шмидта полно таких хибар


 Я там часто бываю, надо будет посмотреть.

----------


## Velena

Где-то я видела подобное...Жоржик, подсказку, плиз :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Где-то я видела подобное...Жоржик, подсказку, плиз


 Конечно, это не исключено. Ладно вот ворота этого двора изнутри и снаружи.

----------


## Velena

Троицкая?

----------


## job2001

пушкинская  - еврейская?

----------


## Jorjic

> пушкинская  - еврейская?


 +1. Да это двор и ворота на Еврейской, 20. К сожалению, не знаю что это за дом.

----------


## Velena

Вопрос тот же :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

Это какое-то культовое сооружение. Женский Архангело-Михайловский монастырь?

----------


## Velena

Абсолютно верно.

----------


## Serge

для контраста немного одесских ужасов. :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Балковская?

----------


## job2001

> +1. Да это двор и ворота на Еврейской, 20. К сожалению, не знаю что это за дом.


 Честно говоря поражен :smileflag:   Пушкинскую я выбрал потому, что было чем-то похожее здание со множеством столбиков( если не ошибаюсь вы загадывали).

----------


## Serge

> Балковская?


 нет

----------


## Скрытик

> нет


 Головатого?

----------


## job2001

Краян?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Похоже на Краян

----------


## Serge

нет/нет/нет)

----------


## Good++++

Что-то мне напоминает корпуса предприятия на ул. Проселочной (когда-то там проезжал автобус № 145)...?

----------


## Serge

> Что-то мне напоминает корпуса предприятия на ул. Проселочной (когда-то там проезжал автобус № 145)...?


 а где эта улица примерно находится? 
т.к. я не знаю, есть ли вообще название у той дороги, с которой снимок, но рядом известная улица и ориентир.

----------


## Good++++

> а где эта улица примерно находится? 
> т.к. я не знаю, есть ли вообще название у той дороги, с которой снимок, но рядом известная улица и ориентир.


 Проселочная улица находится между Дальницким шоссе и ул. ак. Гаркавого -упирается в железнодорожный путь (за или на Заставе)... Через поле - 7 км

----------


## Serge

не там, но уже ближе

----------


## Ribeiro

> для контраста немного одесских ужасов.


 Улица Химическая.
Кажется бывший Суперфасфатный завод.

----------


## Good++++

> Улица Химическая.
> Кажется бывший Суперфасфатный завод.


 Похоже, но смущают слова автора загадки "есть ли вообще название у той дороги, с которой снимок, но рядом известная улица и ориентир."...
П.С. Все заводы поздней советской постройки очень похожи...

----------


## Serge

> Похоже, но смущают слова автора загадки "есть ли вообще название у той дороги, с которой снимок, но рядом известная улица и ориентир."...
> П.С. Все заводы поздней советской постройки очень похожи...


 на она и загадка - дорога какая-то межзаводская - самому интересно 
"известная" - не только на карте есть, но даже транспорт общественный ездит




> Улица Химическая.
> Кажется бывший Суперфасфатный завод.


 ну наверное зачёт, хотя сама халабуда (весьма внушительной площади) стоит возле другой улицы, сразу догадаетесь. :smileflag: 
здание сейчас в использовании, говорят, что его собираются восстанавливать, хотя полное восстановление дороже новой постройки

----------


## Ribeiro

Как вариант ж/д станция Поездная которая возле Горбатого моста.

----------


## Serge

вобщем, смотрите - само здание находится здесь на горизонтальной дороге с правого края карты



а дорога выходит на Промышленную, тут слева вверху



вот замутил загадку...

----------


## job2001

Раз желающих пока нет, продолжу я.
Давно по крышам и верхним этажам не проходился :smileflag: 
Начну, как мне кажется с легкого

----------


## Оторвентус

Правильно! Это улица Известковая, но ходит вдоль неё не 15-тый, а 20-й трамвай

----------


## Оторвентус

Пршу прощения...не стой страницы начал

----------


## piryur

> Раз желающих пока нет, продолжу я.
> Давно по крышам и верхним этажам не проходился
> Начну, как мне кажется с легкого


 Похоже на здание обл. ОВиРа на Бунина угол Преображенской, тогда слева- стена гор. УВД.

----------


## job2001

> Похоже на здание обл. ОВиРа на Бунина угол Преображенской, тогда слева- стена гор. УВД.


 Конечно :smileflag:  +1
Тогда вот, откуда это снято

----------


## Jorjic

> Похоже на здание обл. ОВиРа на Бунина угол Преображенской, тогда слева- стена гор. УВД.


 Только что проезжал мимо, имел в виду посмотреть, но забыл. Но раз так говорит главспец по крышам и антеннам , то, скорее всего, так оно и есть.

----------


## piryur

> главспец по крышам и антеннам


 Нет, я не главный, есть главнее... Это соседский кот, который ворует у меня тараньку, которая висит за окном  :smileflag:  До сих пор не понимаю, как он туда залезает... Наверное, всему виной моя кошка, которая ждёт его на подоконнике

----------


## Ribeiro

> Тогда вот, откуда это снято


 ОНАС им. Попова с Каретного переулка  :smileflag: 
Балкон 401 аудитории!

----------


## piryur

Сразу видно, что Спец!  :smileflag:

----------


## Ribeiro

> Сразу видно, что Спец!


 Да уж) она, родная альма-матер
Только не надо думать что я вот так все 5 лет и пронаблюдал за ней с Каретного переулка

----------


## job2001

> Только что проезжал мимо, имел в виду посмотреть, но забыл. Но раз так говорит главспец по крышам и антеннам , то, скорее всего, так оно и есть.


 Да, все правильно





> ОНАС им. Попова с Каретного переулка 
> Балкон 401 аудитории!


 Да уж спец, так спец, я бы ни за что не угадал +1 Но все таки насчет каретного закрались сомнения :smileflag: 

Ну и маленькая загадочка перед последней крышей

----------


## job2001

> Только что проезжал мимо, имел в виду посмотреть, но забыл. Но раз так говорит главспец по крышам и антеннам , то, скорее всего, так оно и есть.


 Да, все правильно





> ОНАС им. Попова с Каретного переулка 
> Балкон 401 аудитории!


 Да уж спец, так спец, я бы ни за что не угадал +1 Но все таки насчет каретного закрались сомнения :smileflag: 

Ну и маленькая загадочка перед последней крышей

----------


## job2001

> Только что проезжал мимо, имел в виду посмотреть, но забыл. Но раз так говорит главспец по крышам и антеннам , то, скорее всего, так оно и есть.


 Да, все правильно





> ОНАС им. Попова с Каретного переулка 
> Балкон 401 аудитории!


 Да уж спец, так спец, я бы ни за что не угадал +1 Но все таки насчет каретного закрались сомнения :smileflag: 

Ну и маленькая загадочка перед последней крышей

----------


## job2001

Вот загадка, а выше - подтверждение Жоржику. Глючит немного форум
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/viewP...85409954394002

----------


## Скрытик

> Ну и маленькая загадочка перед последней крышей


 Мясоедовская?

----------


## Иван_Дулин

Бунина?

----------


## piryur

Хм, "писающий мальчик"... уж не возле дельфинария он "пристроился"?  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Бунина?


 недалеко :smileflag: 



> Хм, "писающий мальчик"... уж не возле дельфинария он "пристроился"?


 нет

----------


## Velena

Может быть- в Горсаду или рядом?

----------


## job2001

> Может быть- в Горсаду или рядом?


 Можно сказать, что рядом, но хотелось бы точнее :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Допустим- Дерибасовская :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Неужели на Соборной площади?..

----------


## job2001

> Неужели на Соборной площади?..


 Да!  :smileflag:  Сегодня ставили. И вообще, на некоторых улицах я стал замечать какие-то вырытые квадратные ямы, там где нет ни люков, ни коммуникаций. Если будут ставить такие туалеты - с одной стороны хорошо, а с другой - сколько они проживут в наших условиях?
С другой стороны там рекламные щиты.
Как всегда не могу поставить +1 помогите плиз

----------


## job2001

И последняя загадка - где дом с такой крышей?

----------


## Velena

Добавила плюсик проницательному коту :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

> Добавила плюсик проницательному коту


  Спасибо! 
А похожую крышу я видел на одном из пляжей, точно не помню, т.к. летом (и не только) меня "носит" от Отрады до 16-й станции  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Да!  Сегодня ставили. И вообще, на некоторых улицах я стал замечать какие-то вырытые квадратные ямы, там где нет ни люков, ни коммуникаций. Если будут ставить такие туалеты - с одной стороны хорошо, а с другой - сколько они проживут в наших условиях? С другой стороны там рекламные щиты.


 Я этого (или аналогичного) мальчика видел на Соборке в процессе монтажа еще пару дней назад. Может быть процесс установки столь сложного устройства затянулся. А интересно, как будет выглядеть подобное устройство для дам?

----------


## Velena

> Я этого (или аналогичного) мальчика видел на Соборке в процессе монтажа еще пару дней назад. Может быть процесс установки столь сложного устройства затянулся. А интересно, как будет выглядеть подобное устройство для дам?


 Жоржик, ну у вас  и вопросики :smileflag: .Я думаю, что это сооружение в стиле "унисекс" :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Спасибо! 
> А похожую крышу я видел на одном из пляжей, точно не помню, т.к. летом (и не только) меня "носит" от Отрады до 16-й станции


 Нет, очень далеко



> Я этого (или аналогичного) мальчика видел на Соборке в процессе монтажа еще пару дней назад. Может быть процесс установки столь сложного устройства затянулся. А интересно, как будет выглядеть подобное устройство для дам?


 Я не уверен что они и сегодня закончили :smileflag:

----------


## Tinkerbell

Может это в районе Толбухина?

----------


## job2001

> Может это в районе Толбухина?


 Нет, центрее :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

> Да!  Сегодня ставили. И вообще, на некоторых улицах я стал замечать какие-то вырытые квадратные ямы, там где нет ни люков, ни коммуникаций. Если будут ставить такие туалеты - с одной стороны хорошо, а с другой - сколько они проживут в наших условиях?
> С другой стороны там рекламные щиты.
> Как всегда не могу поставить +1 помогите плиз


 В Праге такие туалеты в городе в виде рекламных круглых тумб. кидаешь денюшку дверь открывается . Здорово

----------


## piryur

Дом, конечно, необычный, наверное частный  Вполне возможно, что он находится где-то на Французском бульваре в р-не НИИ им. Филатова

----------


## job2001

> Дом, конечно, необычный, наверное частный  Вполне возможно, что он находится где-то на Французском бульваре в р-не НИИ им. Филатова


 Нет, очень далеко :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Градоначальницкая,  угол 10 апреля

----------


## job2001

> Градоначальницкая,  угол 10 апреля


 Праивльно! +1

----------


## Velena

> Праивльно! +1


 Ехала сегодня утром со слободки на 15 трамвае- заметила знакомый дом :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Жоржик, ну у вас  и вопросики.Я думаю, что это сооружение в стиле "унисекс"


 Стараемся держаться в русле городских дизайнеров.

----------


## piryur

А мимо этих окон проходили многие

----------


## Ribeiro

> А мимо этих окон проходили многие


 а не Дерибасовская ли это? :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

Товарищи знатоки! Подскажите. где у нас в городе приличные разрушенные дома. Хочу устроить фотосессию . Кроче дома на Садовой, кончено....

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

piryur - на фото - Казначейство на Садовой и, скорее всего, сталинка на углу Ришельевской и Жуковского.

Паноптикум - на Пушкинской есть дом-фасадная стенка, ну и Молдаванка, Слоюодка - непаханое место для любителей развалин. Переулок Чайковского тоже.

И небольшая загадка.

----------


## NeMo

> Товарищи знатоки! Подскажите. где у нас в городе приличные разрушенные дома. Хочу устроить фотосессию . Кроче дома на Садовой, кончено....


 На Ленина, между Чкалова и Воровского, первая же парадная
от гостиницы Чёрное море, в направлении против движения
транспорта. Во дворе, слева, шикарнейший разрушеный дом.

----------


## NeMo

> И небольшая загадка.


 Жуковского?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Б.Хмельницкого?

----------


## NeMo

> Б.Хмельницкого?


 Мне кажеца, не может это быть Хмельницкого. Видно купол собора.

----------


## Jorjic

> И небольшая загадка.


 Похоже, что это Пастера в районе медина. Видна колокольня и антенна на крыше института физики.

----------


## job2001

Еврейская?
 Если здание с антенной- новострой около 1 гимназии. Со стороны Пастера я не помню таких зданий.
Разрушенный есть еще на канатной, в районе троицкой-еврейской

----------


## job2001

> Похоже, что это Пастера в районе медина. Видна колокольня и антенна на крыше института физики.


 Если на институте физики, то это скорее софиевская тогда, мне вначале вообще показалось - ювелирный завод :smileflag:  но расположение домой совершенно другое.
Да, проверил по карте - если направление правильное, то квартал между софиевской и щепкина.

----------


## NeMo

Судя по теням от труб, в зените, это таки Щепкина, ну или Софиевская.

----------


## Паноптикум

> piryur - на фото - Казначейство на Садовой и, скорее всего, сталинка на углу Ришельевской и Жуковского.
> 
> Паноптикум - на Пушкинской есть дом-фасадная стенка, ну и Молдаванка, Слоюодка - непаханое место для любителей развалин. Переулок Чайковского тоже.
> 
> И небольшая загадка.


 А где именно на Пушкинской? и Чайковского во дворах видимо где то?

----------


## Jorjic

Возможно это одно из зданий комплекса медина, выходящее во двор. Слева в кадре видна труба котельной. Точнее не получается сориентироваться. Я там на крышах не бывал.

----------


## NeMo

> А где именно на Пушкинской? и Чайковского во дворах видимо где то?


 На Пушкинской: квартал между Чичерина и Кирова.
Есть там одна разруха. Со стороны чётных номеров.

----------


## Jorjic

2 Паноптикум. 
Есть руины во дворе художественного училища на Преображенской. Ну и во дворе Литмузея, конечно.

----------


## piryur

> а не Дерибасовская ли это?


 Конечно же правильно! Первые два фото- напротив Красного пер., третье- на углу Екатериненской  :smileflag:

----------


## Ribeiro

> И небольшая загадка.


 Щепкина / Торговая
По-моему 10 номер дома  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Таки Ribeiro прав. Это Щепкина, но не 10. Видно крышу Химического факультета и собор. Можно ли уточнить расположение дома и место съемки?

----------


## Jorjic

> Таки Ribeiro прав. Это Щепкина, но не 10. Видно крышу Химического факультета и собор. Можно ли уточнить расположение дома и место съемки?


 Выглянул из окна :smileflag: . Дом во дворе Щепкина 12. Снято, скорее всего, с крыши административного здания универа (или это истфак) на Щепкина.

----------


## CHAR

......

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Jorjic - Совершенно верно. Снимал с крыши админкорпуса. Хотя и на крыше 10-го номера в тот день тоже был.

CHAR - Французский бульвар в районе института Филатова? (Что-то похожее снимал через окна многоэтажного корпуса института).

И еще загадка...

----------


## Tinkerbell

Да..это здание видно со свечки института Филатова..

----------


## Jorjic

> CHAR - Французский бульвар в районе института Филатова? (Что-то похожее снимал через окна многоэтажного корпуса института).


 Я тоже было так подумал. Тогда я уже эту загадку выкладывал. Но смутила "игривая" крыша в левом нижнем углу кадра.
Нашел тот кадр - точно. 
Kaiser_Wilhelm_II, не в Альфа-ТВ работаешь? У нас они по крышам лазят.

----------


## piryur

Не пойму, что это за "башенки" на крышах  Если присмотреться, аналогичные можно найти в разных районах города (даже на здании школы на Слободке, напротив больницы). С какой целью их строили? У меня одно приходит в голову- если вспомнить, что дома, в которых они расположены, построены в 30-50-е годы, можно представить, что они строились как наблюдательные пункты местной ПВО в случае войны  :smileflag: 
А балконы прикольные, как шкатулки какие-то, особенно нижний  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Не в Альфа-ТВ. Но по крышам частенько лазаю.

----------


## Jorjic

> И еще загадка...


 Балконы - супер! Но в этом дворе я, к сожалению, не был. Недоработочка.

----------


## Velena

> Балконы - супер! Но в этом дворе я, к сожалению, не был. Недоработочка.


 Жоржик, выхотите объять необъятное

----------


## job2001

> Jorjic - Совершенно верно. Снимал с крыши админкорпуса. Хотя и на крыше 10-го номера в тот день тоже был.
> 
> CHAR - Французский бульвар в районе института Филатова? (Что-то похожее снимал через окна многоэтажного корпуса института).
> 
> И еще загадка...


 Похожие по архитектуре дома видел около привоза и на ул. генерала ватутина Но там состояние домов вроде получше было.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Моя загадка к Молдаванке и Привозу отношения не имеет. Фасад все хорошо знают.

----------


## Velena

Точно никто не знает . давайте гадать. Французский бульвар? Примерно в районе киностудии?

----------


## Jorjic

Скорее Екатерининская.

----------


## job2001

Греческая

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет. Это двор очень известного дома.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Кайзер, это случайно не дом на Гоголя, выходящий на Сабанеев мост?

----------


## alim

Где-то в центре видела подобное, кажется в р-не Преображенской-Дерибасовской.

----------


## piryur

Может, это дом, в котором находится Аптека Гаевского(Садовая,21), напротив памятника Воронцову? Там ещё все этажи, кроме первого, отселены  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

piryur - Это таки-да двор дома Руссова.

----------


## piryur

Спасибо, alim, подсказала  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Где это?

----------


## alim

> Спасибо, alim, подсказала


 Гоните "плюсик" за "наколку" 
А башня точь-в-точь "девичья башня" шахского дворца, но та в лучшем состоянии и рядом нет высотного дома

----------


## Velena

> А башня точь-в-точь "девичья башня" шахского дворца, но та в лучшем состоянии и рядом нет высотного дома


 Сама удивилась, когда нашла :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Странная камера(наружного наблюдения) видна на башенке между 1-м и 2-м этажами  Да и высотка в правом углу не даёт покоя  :smileflag:  Уж не ПНД ли это?

----------


## Velena

> Странная камера(наружного наблюдения) видна на башенке между 1-м и 2-м этажами  Да и высотка в правом углу не даёт покоя  Уж не ПНД ли это?


  Я и не заметила камеру- наверно и меня зафиксировали! :smileflag: 
НЕт, это не ПНд.

----------


## job2001

> Сама удивилась, когда нашла


 французский?

----------


## Velena

Нет

----------


## Omega

Молдаванка. Где-то Тираспольская-Старопортофранковская?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Торговая в самом начале.

----------


## alim

Скорее бульвар Искусств, между Торговой и Преображенской  Но это только уточнение...

----------


## Velena

> Молдаванка. Где-то Тираспольская-Старопортофранковская?


 Холодно




> Торговая в самом начале.


 Холодно




> Скорее бульвар Искусств, между Торговой и Преображенской


 холодно

----------


## Ribeiro

> Где это?


 Район Семинарской/Канатной.

----------


## Velena

> Район Семинарской/Канатной.


 Тоже нет

----------


## Serge

> Район Семинарской/Канатной.


 там такого и близко нет ) 

тоже подумалось, что район Старопортофранковской, но раз говорят - холодно...

----------


## Velena

> там такого и близко нет ) 
> 
> тоже подумалось, что район Старопортофранковской, но раз говорят - холодно...


 Холодно. Эта башня расположена во дворе, поэтому увидеть ее непросто. Хотя это  практически центр города

----------


## job2001

> Холодно. Эта башня расположена во дворе, поэтому увидеть ее непросто. Хотя это  практически центр города


 Вообще угадать тяжеловато, из особенностей только камера слежения и огрызок крыши какого-то современного здания :smileflag:  2 предположения - ОЦНТИ, но вряд ли, или новое здание Укрсоцбанка над канавой.

----------


## Velena

НЕт, ваш предыдущий ответ был существенно ближе :smileflag:  новое здание укрсоцбанка сегодня лицезрела-и не боятся съехать вниз...

----------


## job2001

> НЕт, ваш предыдущий ответ был существенно ближе новое здание укрсоцбанка сегодня лицезрела-и не боятся съехать вниз...


 Ну зная вашу привязанность к ул. Белинского :smileflag:  самым простым было предположить как раз этот район :smileflag:  Но а) это слишком просто
б) у меня нет никаких вариантов где бы это было там.
 Вообще, судя по башне было бы логично предположить что где-то в непосредственной близости от берега. Может где-то в районе переулков  отрады?

----------


## Velena

> Ну зная вашу привязанность к ул. Белинского самым простым было предположить как раз этот район Но а) это слишком просто
> б) у меня нет никаких вариантов где бы это было там.
>  Вообще, судя по башне было бы логично предположить что где-то в непосредственной близости от берега. Может где-то в районе переулков  отрады?


 Вот такая - весьма предсказуемая... Совсем горячо :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Вот такая - весьма предсказуемая... Совсем горячо


 Честно, не знаю где там это впихнуть :smileflag: ) Методом тыка - Веры Инбер?

----------


## Velena

> Честно, не знаю где там это впихнуть) Методом тыка - Веры Инбер?


 недалеко, но прохладнее..

----------


## job2001

> недалеко, но прохладнее..


 Ладно, последняя попытка, а то я просто перебором угадаю :smileflag:  Уютная?

----------


## Velena

> Ладно, последняя попытка, а то я просто перебором угадаю Уютная?


 НЕт. Но вы фактически отгадали. Это последний двор по Лидерсовскому бульвару- следующий дом- уже Белинского. С улицы башня не видна, пристроена у дому,в ней винтовая лестница..двор-крошечный...как она там разместилась- загадка   так что плюсик ваш-если я могу его поставить :smileflag: 


Ну вот, не могу поставить job2001 плюсик, поставьте, плиз!

----------


## job2001

> НЕт. Но вы фактически отгадали. Это последний двор по Лидерсовскому бульвару- следующий дом- уже Белинского. С улицы башня не видна, пристроена у дому,в ней винтовая лестница..двор-крошечный...как она там разместилась- загадка   так что плюсик ваш-если я могу его поставить
> 
> 
> Ну вот, не могу поставить job2001 плюсик, поставьте, плиз!


 Самое интересное, когда-то в соседних дворах жили знакомые, но никогда там не замечал такой. А сейчас с нее море видно? Или ее вначале построили ,а потом более новыми домами окружили?

----------


## Velena

> Самое интересное, когда-то в соседних дворах жили знакомые, но никогда там не замечал такой. А сейчас с нее море видно? Или ее вначале построили ,а потом более новыми домами окружили?


 Она внутри двора нового зеленого дома...наверх я не поднималась, но мне кажется, что море должно быть видно...

----------


## Jorjic

> Она внутри двора нового зеленого дома...наверх я не поднималась, но мне кажется, что море должно быть видно...


 К сожалению, я тоже не могу поставить плюсик job2001. Но Вам за интересную загадку он, несомненно, положен. Спасибо.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Velena,сделано  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> К сожалению, я тоже не могу поставить плюсик job2001. Но Вам за интересную загадку он, несомненно, положен. Спасибо.


 Спасибо , Жоржик. Жду ваших загадок :smileflag:

----------


## alim

А где находятся эти домики?

----------


## mlch

> А где находятся эти домики?


 В Отраде?

----------


## alim

> В Отраде?


 Нет, не в Отраде. Но уже тепло  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard_I

> А где находятся эти домики?


 Отрадная угол Морской?

----------


## Jorjic

> А где находятся эти домики?


 По-моему, это все-таки Отрада. Я сейчас точно не могу припомнить, возможно это конец Лермонтовского. Это домик архитектора, на нем табличка "Архитектор ..." (имя не помню).

----------


## job2001

> По-моему, это все-таки Отрада. Я сейчас точно не могу припомнить, возможно это конец Лермонтовского. Это домик архитектора, на нем табличка "Архитектор ..." (имя не помню).


 А не вице-адмирала Азарова? :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Это Лермонтовский переулок, оба домика расположены рядом друг с другом, на левом из них надпись "Архитектор Повстанюк", а соседний, по слухам, принадлежит брату одного известного человека  :smileflag:

----------


## Tinkerbell

Опять Тигипкин дом?

----------


## alim

> По-моему, это все-таки Отрада. Я сейчас точно не могу припомнить, возможно это конец Лермонтовского. Это домик архитектора, на нем табличка "Архитектор ..." (имя не помню).


 Правильно, это тихий угол Лермонтовского, дом архитектора  :smileflag:

----------


## alim

> Это Лермонтовский переулок, оба домика расположены рядом друг с другом, на левом из них надпись "Архитектор Повстанюк", а соседний, по слухам, принадлежит брату одного известного человека


 У вас ответ хоть и более точный, но несколько более поздний. Про брата известного человека слышу впервые, а чей интересно? 
Поставить плюсики не могу никому, пишется "ошибка на странице" 
Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Скрытик

> Помогите, пожалуйста!


 Помог.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Моя загадка. Где это.

----------


## piryur

Похоже на здание на Старопортофранковской, между Колонтаевской и Градоначальнической.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нет. Но близко географически.

----------


## Istarin

Возле главного корпуса водного

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Близко, прошу уточнить.

----------


## Myrzik

> Близко, прошу уточнить.


 Это не училище на Комсомольской /Ольгиевской механическое помоему..

----------


## piryur

> Это не училище на Комсомольской /Ольгиевской механическое помоему..


 Автодорожный техникум? Похоже!

----------


## Ribeiro

> Автодорожный техникум? Похоже!


 Я бы сказал - он и есть :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это таки-да автодорожный техникум - та его часть, которая выходит на ул. Мечникова, с которой и был сделан снимок.

И небольшая загадка :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Очень похоже на здание, находящееся напротив того места, где все лежат  , т.е. напротив 2-го христианского кладбища. То ли сама тюрьма, то ли конвойно-охранное подразделение ВВ. Снято, по всей видимости, изнутри  :smileflag:

----------


## Ribeiro

А мне кажется что это на территории Сухопутки  :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Стиль похож, но в ОИСВ здания покрупнее будут(?)...

----------


## Ribeiro

Те что видны с улице конечно покрупнее  :smileflag:  Но может и не видны некоторые )

----------


## job2001

> Те что видны с улице конечно покрупнее  Но может и не видны некоторые )


 Вряд ли сухопутка, там слева виден кусок старого дома из ракушняка, сухопутка имхо нигде с такими домами не граничит.

Я бы исходя только из стиля сказал где-то на Молдаванке, может быть в районе Одессы-товарной, Болгарской и т.п. Но - пальцем в небо :smileflag:  Хотя плац просто какой-то  перед зданием :smileflag:

----------


## Ribeiro

А может это вообще 11 больница? :smileflag:  Тоже очень похоже

----------


## job2001

> А может это вообще 11 больница? Тоже очень похоже


 Может быть, но вообще меня смущает
а) военно-тюремная строгость (заасфальтированная территория, покрашенное и обрезанное дерево, непонятные металлические конструкции как для огораживания или разграничения толпы), решетка только на 4 окнах, и вообще два окна другие.
б) отсутствие табличек, хотя здание явно не жилое.

----------


## Jorjic

> б) отсутствие табличек, хотя здание явно не жилое.


 Да нет, здание, вроде, жилое, во всяком случае частично. На окнах второго этажа, а может и на первом, где нет решеток, вполне домашние занавески.
Вариант с зданием ВОХРы мне кажется похожим на реальность.

----------


## Snega

похоже не старую школу

----------


## Jorjic

> похоже не старую школу


 А что, вполне может быть. Где-нибудь на Слободке.

----------


## job2001

> А что, вполне может быть. Где-нибудь на Слободке.


 C решетками - учительская

----------


## gella

Тоже думаю школа, а решетки - спортзал. ТАм слева сооружение чисто спортивное, трубы что ли разноцветные..Это не на 2 заставе?

----------


## Jorjic

> Тоже думаю школа, а решетки - спортзал.


 Я тоже было так подумал, но решетки-то снаружи.
Ау, Ваше Высочество, рассудите нас. Терпежу нет.

----------


## piryur

Да, gella , похоже на казарму железнодорожной части на 2-й Заставе рядом с платформой электричек  , машиной,- если ехать по Дальницкой, направо на мост, первый дом справа  :smileflag:

----------


## Ribeiro

Заговорили про школу на Слободке.... 
Заявляю со всей ответственностью: Нет таких школ на Слободке!
Есть бывшая разве что :smileflag:  напротив Дурдома которая :smileflag: 
Хотя на неё под таким углом свет солнца не падает)

----------


## job2001

> Да, gella , похоже на казарму железнодорожной части на 2-й Заставе рядом с платформой электричек  , машиной,- если ехать по Дальницкой, направо на мост, первый дом справа


 Почему-то меня тоже все время к жд тянет сказать :smileflag:  то ли товарная то ли 2 застава :smileflag:

----------


## ddd123

Могу сказать, что это не ОИСВ и не тюрьма. Сооружения из труб слева от входа в здание это элемент полосы препятствий, типа лабиринт, для военной подготовки. В таком одиноком состоянии такой элемент не может присутствовать в воинских подразделениях. Но такой вид представления полосы препятствий (в виде одного элемента) часто встречается возле школ, техникумов и т.д.

----------


## Alexandr

Возможность артучилища?

----------


## ddd123

В правых двух верхних окнах на подоконниках явно видны цветы, в некоторых окнах видны белые занавески, что в принципе может служить еще дополнительным подтверждением, что это не воинская часть. Для общежития сильно мало телевизионных антенн на крыше, на окнах не видно вывешенного белья и т.д. Т.е. здание, скорее всего административного или образовательного характера. Так же мне кажется, что показана тыльная сторона здания, потому что на стенах отсутствуют какие-либо таблички.

----------


## Буджак

Думаю, если б было артуцилище, следы разметки сохранились бы на плацу.

----------


## Snega

судя по антенам..дом жилой...наверно)))

----------


## job2001

> В правых двух верхних окнах на подоконниках явно видны цветы, в некоторых окнах видны белые занавески, что в принципе может служить еще дополнительным подтверждением, что это не воинская часть. Для общежития сильно мало телевизионных антенн на крыше, на окнах не видно вывешенного белья и т.д. Т.е. здание, скорее всего административного или образовательного характера. Так же мне кажется, что показана тыльная сторона здания, потому что на стенах отсутствуют какие-либо таблички.


 Кстати да, если судить по зданию слева - фасад сзади. Но таких маленьких техникумов или школ я не знаю

----------


## Snega

думаю, что это одно из зданий института сухопутных войск....

----------


## ddd123

Учитывая склонность автора к трамваям и другому виду гор-электро транспорта, можно предположить что это здание имеет отношение к выше упомянутому гор-электро транспорту. В принципе такая фактура зданий встречается в трамвайном депо, что находится в районе Водопроводной.

----------


## Snega

ну что же это...мож хоть подсказочку...

----------


## Jorjic

> ну что же это...мож хоть подсказочку...


 Так Их Высочество в офлайне. Боюсь, появится только вечером.

----------


## Richard

На территории ОИСВ такого здания нет

----------


## Snega

говорите уже ответ...все равно никто не отгадает

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Все не правы. Ближе к истине только те, кто говорил о принадлежности здания к системе образования.

----------


## Velena

> Все не правы. Ближе к истине только те, кто говорил о принадлежности здания к системе образования.


 Пора давать подсказку :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это школа. Назовете номер или местоположение - дам +1.

----------


## job2001

> Все не правы. Ближе к истине только те, кто говорил о принадлежности здания к системе образования.


 Может пересыпь?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

тепло.

----------


## cONST

Большевик ?

----------


## job2001

> тепло.


 Может недалеко от пересечения Хаджибеевской и объездной дорог?

----------


## Ribeiro

> Это школа. Назовете номер или местоположение - дам +1.


 2 варианта
30я школа на Черноморского Казачества 175
или 66я на Головатого 94.

----------


## CHAR

институт...филатова немного дальше....сори за запоздалый ответ...меня на форуме долго не было

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

С фасада этой школы здание на моей загадке не видно. Надо зайти во двор... Это школа №113, а во дворе вот такой домик.

И новая загадка, на этот раз более простая.

----------


## piryur

> С фасада этой школы здание на моей загадке не видно. Надо зайти во двор... Это школа №113, а во дворе вот такой домик.


 Была мысль, что это школа в самом начале ул. Черноморского казачества, (почти) напротив радиорынка, но со стороны улицы она выглядит совсем по-другому

----------


## piryur

А новая загадка, как мне кажется, находится на территории трамвайного депо на ул. Водопроводной

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

с первого залпа прямо в точку.

----------


## Serge

а кто знает историю происхождения этого творения? 
(а также местонахождение :smileflag: )

----------


## NeMo

> А новая загадка, как мне кажется, находится на территории трамвайного депо на ул. Водопроводной


 С Водопроводной, кстати, хорошо видно эту маковку.
Всегда гадал, что это транспортники там себе такое
построили, уж не погост ли с отпевальней ))

----------


## NeMo

> а кто знает историю происхождения этого творения? 
> (а также местонахождение)


 Есть предположение, что это на трассе здоровья под канатной дорогой
прицепили фаны одного известного модера с одесского форума.

----------


## Bear_man

> Есть предположение, что это на трассе здоровья под канатной дорогой
> прицепили фаны одного известного модера с одесского форума.


 только предположение?) тебя тогда не было?

----------


## piryur

А где находится этот эркер?

----------


## job2001

> А где находится этот эркер?


 Подметки режут на ходу :smileflag:

----------


## NeMo

Нежинская - угол Островидова.

----------


## job2001

> Нежинская - угол Островидова.


 хоть занадка не моя, но нет :smileflag:

----------


## NeMo

> хоть занадка не моя, но нет


 Ой. Коблевская т.е. 
На фотке как раз дверь офиса моего приятеля.

----------


## piryur

А теперь правильно: Островидова (Новосельского) угол Подбельского(Коблевская). Выкладываю все имеющиеся фотки  :smileflag:  Увы, но плюсик не ставится

----------


## piryur

Загадка следующая

----------


## Serge

> Есть предположение, что это на трассе здоровья под канатной дорогой


 неверно... местность известна на весь город и не только




> прицепили фаны одного известного модера с одесского форума.


 ну это я не в курсе..) так что рассказывайте

----------


## Jorjic

> Загадка следующая


 Преображенская/Елисаветинская(Щепкина)?

----------


## piryur

> Преображенская/Елисаветинская(Щепкина)?


  Нет, не там  По Щепкина троллейбус не ходит

----------


## piryur

Даю фрагмент побольше

----------


## Arina

> Даю фрагмент побольше


 Это Торговая сразу за Новым рынком напротив остановки 2-го троллейбуса!

----------


## NeMo

Конная - Щепкина?

----------


## Arina

> Конная - Щепкина?


 Или Конная / Пастера!
*** Нет, все-таки Торговая...

----------


## Паноптикум

канатная-кирова?

----------


## piryur

Второй троллейбус там не ходит

----------


## piryur

> Это Торговая сразу за Новым рынком напротив остановки 2-го троллейбуса!


 Нет, но очень похоже... сам удивляюсь...

----------


## Скрытик

Новосельского?

----------


## alim

Новослеского/Тираспольская

----------


## Скрытик

> Новослеского/Тираспольская


 Я именно этот домик имел в виду.

----------


## piryur

> Новосельского?


 Правильно!



> Новослеского/Тираспольская


 Правильно и точно!

----------


## job2001

Могу тоже предложить парочку. Первая - скорее на быстроту реакции :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Преображенская угол Пастера, офис КиевСтар?


 нет

----------


## piryur

Торговая, 40, угол Княжеского пер., Новый рынок.

----------


## job2001

> Торговая, 40, угол Княжеского пер., Новый рынок.


 похоже, но нет :smileflag:  Вообще - холодно.

----------


## piryur

Ах, Канатная угол Базарной, напротив аптека №15  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Конечно :smileflag:  +1, только прошу чьей-либо помощи
Второе- мне кажется чуть сложнее :smileflag:  Слабый ответ Velene с ее башенкой, тоже во дворе, но видно с улицы.

----------


## Ribeiro

> тоже во дворе, но видно с улицы.


 Помоему Канатная

----------


## job2001

> Помоему Канатная


 нет

----------


## lu

> Могу тоже предложить парочку. Первая - скорее на быстроту реакции


 
Гоголя?

----------


## job2001

> Гоголя?


 нет, первую уже отгадали.

----------


## job2001

Подсказка, этот двор имеет некотjрое отношение к одному шведскому химику, инженеру и изобретателю.

----------


## Ortho

Нежинская?

----------


## job2001

> Нежинская?


 Нет, но ближе чем Канатная.

----------


## Ortho

если "ближе", то возможно или Новосельского, или Старопортофранковская...  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> если "ближе", то возможно или Новосельского, или Старопортофранковская...


 Нет.
Еще раз обращу внимание на подсказку :smileflag:

----------


## cONST

> Нет.
> Еще раз обращу внимание на подсказку


 В этом дворе жил какой-то Нобелевский лауреат ?

----------


## job2001

> В этом дворе жил какой-то Нобелевский лауреат ?


 Пока еще плюсик не поставлю, но.. :smileflag:

----------


## cONST

Мечникова ?

----------


## Jorjic

> В этом дворе жил какой-то Нобелевский лауреат ?


 Пастера повыше Конной?

----------


## Ortho

всё-таки Старопортофранковская, в р-не угол Пастера

----------


## job2001

> Мечникова ?


 


> Пастера повыше Конной?


 


> всё-таки Старопортофранковская, в р-не угол Пастера


 Все мимо, ближе всех Жоржик.
Но, хотелось бы уточнить - какого лауреата вы имеете в виду? :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Все мимо, ближе всех Жоржик.
> Но, хотелось бы уточнить - какого лауреата вы имеете в виду?


 Возможно, это Бунин. Тогда Княжеская.

----------


## job2001

> Возможно, это Бунин. Тогда Княжеская.


 Конечно :smileflag:  И как всегда не могу поставить +1 Сенкс Const Княжеская почти угол Конной.
Тогда еще пару двориков и я остановлюсь :smileflag:

----------


## cONST

> как всегда не могу поставить +1


 как всегда смог

----------


## mlch

> Тогда еще пару двориков и я остановлюсь


 Гаваная ?

----------


## Richard_I

> Тогда еще пару двориков и я остановлюсь


 Между Пироговской и Гамарника?

----------


## Omega

Осипова?

----------


## Velena

Базарная?

----------


## job2001

Все мимо, с разной степенью удаленности :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

А кто ближе всех?

----------


## Velena

Большая Арнаутская

----------


## Ortho

Дерибасовская угол Польской или же наоборот - лит.музей на Ланжероновской - в любом случае напоминает вид на здание ЧМП...

----------


## job2001

Трудно сказать кто ближе, дальше всех Ричард.
Могу по другому подсказать, недалеко расположен один из самых известных одесских двориков :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Пушкинская

----------


## job2001

> Пушкинская


 И опять мимо.
Еще подскажу - есть связь и с предыдущим вопросом :smileflag:

----------


## Ortho

йоперный тятр?!

----------


## Velena

> И опять мимо.
> Еще подскажу - есть связь и с предыдущим вопросом


 С ужасом призналась себе- я оказывается не знаю , где самый известный дворик связь- тоже лауреат жил? :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> С ужасом призналась себе- чтоя оказывается не знаю , где самый известный дворик


 Я не говорил самый известный :smileflag:  Но экскурсоводы любят. 



> связь- тоже луреат жил?


 Не совсем, но с именем его связано :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Я не говорил самый известный Но экскурсоводы любят. 
> Не совсем, но с именем его связано


 Дворик - скорее всего на Польской (хотя она уже упоминалась). Если так, то это на Бунина внизу. Двор вижу, но привязать к местности не могу.

----------


## job2001

> Дворик - скорее всего на Польской (хотя она уже упоминалась). Если так, то это на Бунина внизу. Двор вижу, но привязать к местности не могу.


 Даже не пробую ставить плюс, сразу прошу помощи :smileflag:  Бунина, только не совсем Польская, а сразу за мостом, первый или второй двор от балки.
Ну и последняя, думаю несложная, но мимо такой лестницы и дома в моем любимом стиле пройти не смог :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну и последняя, думаю несложная, но мимо такой лестницы и дома в моем любимом стиле пройти не смог


 Преображенская, рядом с библотекой универа.

----------


## job2001

> Преображенская, рядом с библотекой универа.


 Да, был уверен что именно вы и ответите
Прошу уже два плюсика поставить Jorjicу

----------


## Jorjic

> Да, был уверен что именно вы и ответите


 Это было не сложно. В этом доме на верхнем этаже по этой лестнице жил мой школьный товарищ. Оттуда очень хорошо виден летний театр в Горсаду. В незапамятные времена в этом театре впервые в Одессе выступал аттракцион "Шар смелости". Это езда на мотоцикле внутри шара, причем в кульминационный момент верхняя половина шара вместе с мотоциклистом поднималась. И мы почти каждый день с замиранием сердца наблюдали за этим.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Один   -готово,два -не в моих силах  :smileflag:

----------


## Hunter_83

Думаю, что это вы быстро отгадаете.

P.S. плюсик поставил второй.

----------


## job2001

> Думаю, что это вы быстро отгадаете.
> 
> P.S. плюсик поставил второй.


 Спасибо.
Похоже на дорогу от Паустовского до Кулиндорово, но не помню там слева таких заборов.
Тогда только Рыбпорт остается :smileflag: )

----------


## Скрытик

> Думаю, что это вы быстро отгадаете.
> Вложение 87567
> P.S. плюсик поставил второй.


 Дорога к Центролиту  :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Центролит, однозначно! И мужик на фото оттуда идёт  :smileflag:

----------


## Hunter_83

> Дорога к Центролиту


 Точно! +1

----------


## piryur

А где находится сей красивый балкончик?

----------


## Jorjic

> А где находится сей красивый балкончик?


 Александровский проспект?

----------


## Ribeiro

> А где находится сей красивый балкончик?


 Да, похоже что над Дежавю Ля Мер  :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Пора угадывать "на скорость"  Конечно, он самый, Александровский просп., угол Троицкой, ресторан Дежавю  :smileflag:  А плюсы снова не ставятся

----------


## Richard

> Пора угадывать "на скорость"  Конечно, он самый, Александровский просп., угол Троицкой, ресторан Дежавю  А плюсы снова не ставятся


 Вообще-то это бывшая квартира Яна Табачника. Потом в ней располагался офис радиостанции "Радио Фил" г-на Филипчука-младшего. Ресторан находится на первом этаже.

----------


## Jorjic

Это балконы известные, но уж очень они мне нравятся.

----------


## Jorjic

Что-то тишина... Тогда более общий вид.

----------


## Ortho

Французский?

----------


## Jorjic

> Французский?


 Нет, далеко.

----------


## job2001

> Нет, далеко.


 Визуально - помню, а вот где... Может Дворянская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Визуально - помню, а вот где... Может Дворянская?


 Не помнить этого нельзя. Уже значительно ближе, но нет.

----------


## Ribeiro

> Что-то тишина... Тогда более общий вид.


 Похоже на начало Канатной
Или может Маразлиевская.

----------


## Jorjic

> Похоже на начало Канатной
> Или может Маразлиевская.


 Нет, значительно центрее.

----------


## Ribeiro

Тогда Садовая

----------


## job2001

Меня почему-то тянет на бульвары :smileflag:  Приморский или Искусств, но начинаю вспоминать, не помню

----------


## Jorjic

> Тогда Садовая


 Нет.

----------


## Jorjic

> Меня почему-то тянет на бульвары Приморский или Искусств, но начинаю вспоминать, не помню


 Нет. Это очень близко от Вашей последней загадки.

----------


## job2001

Неужели горсад?

----------


## Jorjic

> Неужели горсад?


 Конечно.

ЗЫ. Плюсик поставить не могу. Помогите!

----------


## Alexandr

Поставил.

----------


## job2001

Мда, никак не привыкну к этому забору, я все вспоминал где же в центре есть заборы :smileflag: 
Ну и я мимо балконов пройти не могу :smileflag:

----------


## Ribeiro

> Ну и я мимо балконов пройти не могу


 на Военном спуске, который видно с Тёщиного моста ? :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> на Военном спуске, который видно с Тёщиного моста ?


 Нет, этот точно не увидишь с тещиного моста :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Мне кажется, что ответ надо искать где-то в районе Отрады (+/-). Это только общее впечатление. Никаких конкретных ассоциаций.

----------


## job2001

> Мне кажется, что ответ надо искать где-то в районе Отрады (+/-). Это только общее впечатление. Никаких конкретных ассоциаций.


 Нет, это гораздо центрее) Если других вариантов не будет, покажу фото чуть большего размера, но тогда я думаю будет совсем легко :smileflag:  Дом известный и красивый, просто это не главный его вид.

----------


## job2001

Вот

----------


## Ortho

коблевская

----------


## job2001

нет

----------


## Jorjic

Греческая внизу?

----------


## job2001

нет, но с Греческой при большом желании увидеть можно наверное...

----------


## Jorjic

Екатерининская/Жуковская?

----------


## Ribeiro

Екатериненская/Еврейская
Внизу по идее Пан-Пицца

----------


## job2001

> Екатерининская/Жуковская?


 Точно :smileflag:  Еврейскую даже при очень большом желании вряд ли увидишь.
Сорри но опять прошу помочь с плюсиком, не понимаю эту систему почему нельзя ставить..вроде уже давно 5 другим людям поставил...

----------


## Velena

Где обитает сия дама?

----------


## Ortho

Екатерининская?

----------


## Velena

> Екатерининская?


 нет

----------


## job2001

канатная?

----------


## Velena

отдаляемся :smileflag:

----------


## Ribeiro

А может это здание Горсовета?

----------


## Velena

> А может это здание Горсовета?


 Любимый горсовет нужно знать в лицо!НЕт, конечно

----------


## Ribeiro

> Любимый горсовет нужно знать в лицо!НЕт, конечно


 Не сказал бы что, то, что изображено на фото - лицо здания Скорее где-то повыше)

----------


## Velena

> Не сказал бы что, то, что изображено на фото - лицо здания Скорее где-то повыше)


 Вы так буквально понимаете :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Ланжероновская?

----------


## job2001

А может Греческая?

----------


## Ortho

р-н парка Шевченко (по-моему)...
...хотя... Филармония или Консерватория...
даже "конса" - скорее всего!
блин, или Пассаж?!

----------


## Velena

> А может Греческая?


 Увы




> Ланжероновская?


 Тоже нет




> р-н парка Шевченко (по-моему)...
> ...хотя... Филармония или Консерватория...
> даже "конса" - скорее всего!
> блин, или Пассаж?!


 Какой разброс!Но мимо :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Чуть крупнее

----------


## Ribeiro

Никогда бы не догадался что это на углу Базарной и переулка Ониловой

----------


## Velena

> Никогда бы не догадался что это на углу Базарной и переулка Ониловой


 Сама была удивлена

----------


## Ortho

факт

----------


## Jorjic

А где находится эта решетка?

----------


## Velena

> А где находится эта решетка?
> Вложение 87701


 Как я люблю решетки! Это моя слабость :smileflag: .Но пока не знаю где...

----------


## Freez

> А где находится эта решетка?


 Если мне не изменяют мои глаза и память, то дом на заднем плане - дом, который примыкает к дому с атлантами.

----------


## Jorjic

> Если мне не изменяют мои глаза и память, то дом на заднем плане - дом, который примыкает к дому с атлантами.


 Не изменяют. Это действительно дом Фальц-Фейна или дом с атлантами.

----------


## Freez

> Не изменяют. Это действительно дом Фальц-Фейна или дом с атлантами.


 О, хоть что-то удалось отгадать  :smileflag:  . А то в последнее время загадывают такое, что я понятия не имею где это.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Загадка. В каком доме я увидел такое?

----------


## Jorjic

Вдогонку к разгаданной загадке *job2001*.
Обнаружил у себя фото "вашей" лестницы. Мне она тоже приглянулась.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Kaiser_Wilhelm_II,это случайно не ресторан?

----------


## Ortho

> Загадка. В каком доме я увидел такое?


 боюсь, таких лестниц у нас в Одессе ещё есть. И немало! Сам встречал в старых домах...

----------


## job2001

> Вдогонку к разгаданной загадке *job2001*.
> Обнаружил у себя фото "вашей" лестницы. Мне она тоже приглянулась.
> [/URL]


 Могу ответить только парочкой балконов :smileflag:

----------


## Ortho

где то в центре города...

----------


## alim

1-ый балкон наверное на Пастера угол Артема (Конной). Второй не видела.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Подсказка к моей загадке: это не ресторан, дом не жилой.

----------


## Надя

100 % первый балкон это улица Артема, между Пастера и Щепкина

----------


## Скрытик

> Подсказка к моей загадке: это не ресторан, дом не жилой.


 Очень похожая лестница в одном здании на Деволановском спуске, чуть ниже клуба "Ё" (№11).

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не Деволановский спуск.
Здание очень и очень бюрократическое.

----------


## piryur

> Загадка. В каком доме я увидел такое?


 Суд Приморского района или МБТИ  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Ну еще может быть налоговая на Ланжероновской.
По поводу моих балконов - я в принципе не имел в виду загадывать их как загадки :smileflag:  Но раз стали отгадывать - alim совершено права, +1. Второй недалеко.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Загадка не взята... Это черный ход в здании бухгалтерии ОНУ.

----------


## Скрытик

> Загадка не взята... Это черный ход в здании бухгалтерии ОНУ.


 Щепкина 12? 
Я там последний раз (в хоздворе) был лет 20 назад, такие тонкости мог не запомнить  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Вот простенькая загадка, домик с красивым балконом. Где он находится?

----------


## Good++++

Преображенская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Преображенская?


 Нет, но недалеко.

----------


## Good++++

Софиевская!

----------


## Jorjic

> Софиевская!


 Нет, но тоже недалеко.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это Щепкина, напротив зданий главного корпуса и химфака ОНУ.

А вот и загадочка.

----------


## Скрытик

Гоголя?

----------


## Jorjic

2 *Velena*.
Так уж сложилось, что вновь обнаруженные львы выкладываются в этом топике. Вот довольно необычный лев, обнаруженный только что, хотя стоит в самом центре города. Для загадки слишком сложно, поэтому сразу сообщаю адрес - Садовая, 11. Их там четыре, но этот наиболее сохранившийся.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не Гоголя.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это Щепкина, напротив зданий главного корпуса и химфака ОНУ.


 Да, именно там.

----------


## Jorjic

> А вот и загадочка.


 Тираспольская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не Тираспольская. Рельсов по центру мостовой нету.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это не Тираспольская. Рельсов по ценьру мостовой нету.


 Так центра мостовой не видно.
Тогда Мясоедовская?

----------


## NeMo

Так на мясоедовской вроде брусчатки нет нигде.

----------


## Ortho

Нежинская, р-н Ольгиевской

----------


## Jorjic

Коблевская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Центром города тут даже не пахнет...

----------


## Jorjic

Комитетская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## Seacatsmile

Пахнет возле Пересыпского моста( Днепропетровская дорога ,) по дороге в город ???

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Не Пересыпь. Не смешите мои тапочки, какая Днепропетровская дорога у Пересыпского моста?

----------


## job2001

> Вот простенькая загадка, домик с красивым балконом. Где он находится?


 То, что мы ходим по одним улицам - это уже и доказательств не требует :smileflag: 

По загадке - может Серова?

Кстати там были два моих балкона, хоть и не загадывал, но пытались отгадать, так вот второй - там же где и первый :smileflag:  в 10 метрах. Видимо пошло там соревнование у кого лучше :smileflag:  Побольше бы таких :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Что-то меня смущает эта брусчатка вперемежку с асфальтом  
Уж не в районе квартала Степовая-Дальницкая-Михайловская-Заньковецкой? 
P.S. Скорее даже Степовая в районе пересечения с Прохоровской...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Не Серова.

----------


## job2001

Тогда последний варинат - Болгарская

----------


## Jorjic

> То, что мы ходим по одним улицам - это уже и доказательств не требует


 Вы почти поймали мои окна.

----------


## Velena

> 2 *Velena*.
> Так уж сложилось, что вновь обнаруженные львы выкладываются в этом топике. Вот довольно необычный лев, обнаруженный только что, хотя стоит в самом центре города. Для загадки слишком сложно, поэтому сразу сообщаю адрес - Садовая, 11. Их там четыре, но этот наиболее сохранившийся.
> Вложение 87921


 Спасибо, такого льва  сама я бы не заметила :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Итак, садимся на 12 трамвай и едем на Товарную. Там выходим из трамвая и видим загаданный мной домик - ул. Степовая, почти напротив закрытого трамвайного депо. Загадка не взята.

----------


## Jorjic

> Загадка не взята.


 Извините, но мне кажется, что ошибка менее чем в два квартала для дома такой достаточно типичной архитектуры не является решающей. 
Был ответ "Степовая в районе Прохоровской". 
Но, конечно, это сугубо мое личное мнение, арбитром может быть только хозяин загадки.

----------


## job2001

Еще немного крыш.
Так сушить белье могут только в Одессе :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Еще немного крыш.
> Так сушить белье могут только в Одессе


 Это не Преображенская угол Греческой?

----------


## job2001

> Это не Преображенская угол Греческой?


 да :smileflag:  +1
Тогда вот такая башенка

----------


## Boer

Это новая пристройка на Польской угол Бунина во дворах

----------


## job2001

> Это новая пристройка на Польской угол Бунина во дворах


 Точно. +1
Это я думаю тоже будет несложно

----------


## Boer

Не ну хоть кирпичики убрали-бы  тот-же квартал Филармония

----------


## job2001

> Не ну хоть кирпичики убрали-бы  тот-же квартал Филармония


 Все правильно, но поставить не могу - помогите кто нибудь плиз.
Вот без кирпичиков :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

> Все правильно, но поставить не могу - помогите кто нибудь плиз.
> Вот без кирпичиков


 Добавил. )

----------


## piryur

> ...едем на Товарную. Там выходим из трамвая и видим загаданный мной домик - ул. Степовая, почти напротив закрытого трамвайного депо.


 А квартал я угадал 



> ...Уж не в районе квартала Степовая-Дальницкая-Михайловская-Заньковецкой?...

----------


## job2001

> Добавил. )


 спасибо

----------


## Boer

> Все правильно, но поставить не могу - помогите кто нибудь плиз.
> Вот без кирпичиков


 Филармония что с кирпичами, что без, очень узнаваемое здание

----------


## job2001

> Филармония что с кирпичами, что без, очень узнаваемое здание


 Ну хоть кто-то купился Ради этого в принципе первое фото и показал
Нет, не филармония.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Домик на моей загадке расположен между Мельницкой и Заньковецкой. Упоминание, что это на конечной 12 трамвая и почти рядом с депо, я думаю, исключает "угадывание квартала".

И еще загадка. На скорость :smileflag:

----------


## rollin12

ну эт Соборная площадь, наверное..

----------


## Dam

Это не собор, кот-й взорвали на Комсомольской угол Колонтаевской?

----------


## Паноптикум

где сие ?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

самому интересно, что за собор на углу Старопортофранковской и Колонтаевской... Три угла заняты старыми домами, на четвертом собор не поместится, ибо там была трамвайная линия (сейчас проезд от этого перекрестка к Разумовской ул.)

----------


## Келла

> где сие ?


 Во дворике на ул. Польская. Там вообще двор потрясающий. Только и лазить с фотиком!

----------


## Velena

> Вот без кирпичиков


 Ольгиевская?

----------


## Dam

Этот собор был на месте сквера, еще один был на месте 10й школы.

----------


## Jorjic

> И еще загадка. На скорость


 На этом месте сейчас стоит кирха на Новосельской.

----------


## Jorjic

Мы уже три загадки переплели. Давайте соблюдать очередь, а то получается путаница.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Jorjic - загадка взята.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Во дворике на ул. Польская. Там вообще двор потрясающий. Только и лазить с фотиком!


  вот блин :smileflag: )) получи +1  :smileflag:

----------


## Келла

> вот блин))


 Хе! Не получилось народ помучить?.. :smileflag: 

 Вот оттуда же

----------


## piryur

Да, двор потрясающий  :smileflag:  Похож на тот, в котором снимали "Золотой телёнок". Но тот двор вместе с домом (Польская угол Греческой, тыльной стороной выходивший на Польский спуск) уже снесли

----------


## job2001

> Ольгиевская?


 Да, +1.
Сколь оригинален сам дом, столь и ужасно его состояние

А где вот такой...это даже не балкон, почти пентхауз :smileflag:  С ванной и душем если не ошибаюсь.
http://odclassic.hut2.ru/photo/Imag00001.jpg

----------


## Jorjic

> Сколь оригинален сам дом, столь и ужасно его состояние


 Интересно, пару лет я даже жил в полутора кварталах от этого дома, часто заходил в тот магазинчик, а на верхний этаж внимания не обращал.
Спасибо.
А пентхауз действительно интересный. Но, к сожалению, никаких ассоциаций.

----------


## Richard_I

> А где вот такой...это даже не балкон, почти пентхауз С ванной и душем если не ошибаюсь.


 Баранова

----------


## job2001

> Баранова


 Нет, далеко. А, сорри наверное плохо оформил загадку - вопрос по ссылке, а вложенное фото - это ответ на предыдущее.




> Интересно, пару лет я даже жил в полутора кварталах от этого дома, часто заходил в тот магазинчик, а на верхний этаж внимания не обращал.
> Спасибо.
> А пентхауз действительно интересный. Но, к сожалению, никаких ассоциаций.


 Мне давно кажется, что этот дом строился как в легенде про гостиницу Москва - сразу по двум проектам :smileflag:  Вот еще небольшое фото.
А загадка - судя по вашим фото, вы были этом районе недавно.

----------


## job2001

Да, наверное так отгадать невозможно. Вот еще фото.

----------


## laura

> Да, наверное так отгадать невозможно. Вот еще фото.


 Канатная?

----------


## job2001

> Канатная?


 Да, правильно, район Куликова поля, +1
Ну ип оследний мой балкон, тоже легкий.

----------


## OпtимIзМЪ

Украинский театр?

----------


## job2001

> Украинский театр?


 Да :smileflag:  И балкон как я недавно видел действующий. +1

----------


## piryur

А где это находится? И, если в курсе, что там внутри этого сооружения на крыше?

----------


## Freez

> А где это находится? И, если в курсе, что там внутри этого сооружения на крыше?


 Это на Адмиральском проспекте, возле бывшего кинотеатра Вымпел(вроде так назывался). Дому, на крыше которого эта штуковина, надстроили один этаж и поставили вот это не пойми что  :smileflag: .

----------


## Alexandr

> поставили вот это не пойми что .


 У меня мысль про бак для воды...

----------


## piryur

> Это на Адмиральском проспекте, возле бывшего кинотеатра Вымпел(вроде так назывался). Дому, на крыше которого эта штуковина, надстроили один этаж и поставили вот это не пойми что .


 Правильно! Здание "офисного центра" (оно же какое-то НИИ или КБ) на Адмиральском пр. угол Краснова. Там располоагается множество фирм и организаций. А сооружение на крыше- своеобразный "чехол" для антенн транкинговой связи фирмы "Циклон". Скорее всего, изготовлен из "радиопрозрачного" материала (пластик или композит?).

----------


## Jorjic

Вот такая немного необычная загадка. Все три фото сделаны, возможно, в разное время, но соблюдено "единство места". Заранее говорю - это дворы, но часть представленного видна с улицы. Получился довольно оригинальный, на мой взгляд, ансамбль. Выкладываю как загадку, так как уверен, что как минимум двое участников, если я правильно читал их посты в воспоминаниях, должны это место узнать.

----------


## Alexandr

Похоже на последний двор дома с атлантами, но что-то меня смущает фонтан.

----------


## Jorjic

> Похоже на последний двор дома с атлантами, но что-то меня смущает фонтан.


 Нет, это не там, но близко. Ответа я ждал именно от Вас.

----------


## Alexandr

Вторая фота похожа на Гоголя, там где табличка с Гоголем. Каламбурчик. Но вот фонтанчик меня опять смущает.
А первая на соседний двор. Точнее наоборот.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вторая фота похожа на Гоголя, там где табличка с Гоголем. Каламбурчик. Но вот фонтанчик меня опять смущает.
> А первая на соседний двор. Точнее наоборот.


 Правильно смущает, это не там. А тетя Рая в Доме Ученых работала, я правильно понял?

----------


## Alexandr

> А тетя Рая в Доме Ученых работала, я правильно понял?


 Да я и сам не понял.   В "Дом ученных" бегали из 43 и 9 школ.
Неужели это двор Дома ученых?

----------


## Jorjic

> Да я и сам не понял.   В "Дом ученных" бегали из 43 и 9 школ.


 Мы (43-я школа) в свое время не были, по необходимости, "рабами желудка" и поэтому у нас было время обследовать соседние дворы.

----------


## Alexandr

> Мы (43-я школа) в свое время не были, по необходимости, "рабами желудка" и поэтому у нас было время обследовать соседние дворы.


 Я вообще-то тоже из 43.  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Я вообще-то тоже из 43.


 Я так и подумал. Потому и рассчитывал на Ваш ответ. Хотя в один из дворов какое-то время доступа не было. А во двор с фонтаном - был.
В этом дворе был звонок (тогда и сами звонки не у всех были), на котором загорался транспарант "Нас нет дома", что приводило нас в дикий восторг.

----------


## job2001

Насколько я понимаю ответа правильного еще нет?
Если нет - то может быть это по другую сторону тещиного моста дворики?

----------


## Jorjic

> Насколько я понимаю ответа правильного еще нет?
> Если нет - то может быть это по другую сторону тещиного моста дворики?


 Нет, предыдущите ответы были ближе и направление движения было верным. Разговор о 43-й школе и Доме Ученых был неспроста.

----------


## Jorjic

Ну, что ж, не получается. Тогда вид из этого двора в сторону улицы.

----------


## Alexandr

Райком. Я его двор видел в таком заваленом состоянии и так давно, что узнать никакой возможности.

----------


## job2001

> Нет, предыдущите ответы были ближе и направление движения было верным. Разговор о 43-й школе и Доме Ученых был неспроста.


 Тьфу ты...когда писал, то имел в виду сабанеев мост :smileflag:  Но все равно не угадал.

----------


## Jorjic

> Райком. Я его двор видел в таком заваленом состоянии и так давно, что узнать никакой возможности.


 Да, конечно. Он и сейчас в заваленном состоянии и найти точку съемки балкона было непросто. А двор с фонтанчиком - ближе к Гоголя.

----------


## Alexandr

Вот так вылетело из головы, фонтанчик, это ж сколько раз я в том дворе был, подумать страшно.  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

В прошлый раз, показав Velene львов на привратной тумбе, я считал, что это уникальное явление. Оказывается, ничего подобного. Вот еще аналогичные. Velena, принимайте. Исключительно чтобы соблюсти антураж, задаю традицинный вопрос - где это?

----------


## Alexandr

Воронцовский 4.  :smileflag: 
Дом стена.

----------


## Jorjic

> Воронцовский 4. 
> Дом стена.


 Нет. Нужно увеличить и посмотреть внимательно.

----------


## Velena

> В прошлый раз, показав Velene львов на привратной тумбе, я считал, что это уникальное явление. Оказывается, ничего подобного. Вот еще аналогичные. Velena, принимайте. Исключительно чтобы соблюсти антураж, задаю традицинный вопрос - где это?
> Вложение 89203


 Спасибо. Только мне человеческое лицо мерещится :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Я бы сказала- Щепкина с проходом на \пастера

----------


## Alexandr

Да, это я чего-то переработался.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я бы сказала- Щепкина с проходом на \пастера


 Конечно. Морда точно такая, как и в прошлый раз. Просто сильно закрашена. Придется искать дальше.
Плюсик поставить не могу. Alexandr, помогите.

----------


## Alexandr

Помог.  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Конечно. Морда точно такая, как и в прошлый раз. Просто сильно закрашена. Придется искать дальше.
> Плюсик поставить не могу. Alexandr, помогите.


 Жоржик- я благодаря вам стала приглядываться к этим столбикам- не знаю, как их правильно называть- и нашла тоже парочку- и тут мне показалость, что это не львы...

----------


## Velena

Кстати, я нашла еще один дом-стену(помимо Краснофлотского переулка)- или была такая загадка- не хочется всю тему лопатить?

----------


## Jorjic

> Жоржик- я благодаря вам стала приглядываться к этим столбикам- не знаю, как их правильно называть- и нашла тоже парочку- и тут мне показалость, что это не львы...


 Классификация целиком в Вашей компетенции. Как скажете, так и будет.
ЗЫ. А где же дом-стена?

----------


## Velena

> Классификация целиком в Вашей компетенции. Как скажете, так и будет.
> ЗЫ. А где же дом-стена?


 Покладистый вы такой :smileflag: . Сейчас загружу и выложу дом-стену.

----------


## job2001

Интересно,а можно ответы давать раньше вопросов? :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Интересно,а можно ответы давать раньше вопросов?


 Я, возможно, тоже знаю, но лучше подождать.

----------


## job2001

> Я, возможно, тоже знаю, но лучше подождать.


 Самое смешное если окажется это три разных дома :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Да знаете вы :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

А я думаю- что мы говорим об одном доме :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Да знаете вы


 Я не так уж и уверен. Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Velena

> Я не так уж и уверен. Старопортофранковская?


 НЕт

----------


## Jorjic

Новосельская/Нежинская

----------


## Velena

> Новосельская/Нежинская


 Тоже нет....неужели там тоже есть? :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Тоже нет....неужели там тоже есть?


 Вряд ли. Просто дом ужасно знакомый, а "пристроить" его никуда не получается.

----------


## Velena

где же job2001? Мне кажется- он знает :smileflag: . А по поводу знакомых домов-загадка недавно была- Канатная- напротив куликовки- я рядом с этим домом 7 лет прожила- и не узнала :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> где же job2001? Мне кажется- он знает. А по поводу знакомых домов-загадка недавно была- Канатная- напротив куликовки- я рядом с этим домом 7 лет прожила- и не узнала


 Как я и думал мы наверное о трех разных домах говорим. Но этот дом я тоже видел, но давно...и тоже хотел запомниь как альтернативу воронцовскому. Но не помню где :smileflag: ) Тоже сказал бы Старопортофранквоская, но раз нет - Мечникова?

----------


## Velena

> Как я и думал мы наверное о трех разных домах говорим. Но этот дом я тоже видел, но давно...и тоже хотел запомниь как альтернативу воронцовскому. Но не помню где) Тоже сказал бы Старопортофранквоская, но раз нет - Мечникова?


 Я же говорила, что вы знаете :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Поставьте плюсик job2001 , плиз!

----------


## Velena

Еще один вопрос.Этот  сарайный скворечник меня удивил.Во дворе вполне приличного дома.

----------


## Jorjic

> Поставьте плюсик job2001 , плиз!


 Уже поставил. Хотел сказать Мечникова, но что-то меня удержало. Никак не мог его там "пристроить".

----------


## Jorjic

> Еще один вопрос.Этот  сарайный скворечник меня удивил.Во дворе вполне приличного дома.


 Невозможно заниматься, опять подметки режут. 
Давайте я добавлю - там есть еще необычные окошечки, почти как в доме Мельникова, в арбатских переулках, и винтовая лестница. И продолжим загадку, ежели найдутся желающие.

----------


## piryur

Мне кажется, что это находится во дворе "дома со множеством табличек" на Пушкинской(37) угол Троицкой(25)...

----------


## Jorjic

> Мне кажется, что это находится во дворе "дома со множеством табличек" на Пушкинской(37) угол Троицкой(25)...


 Нет, это не там. Но название дома интересное, мне это в голову не пришло.

----------


## job2001

Может Сабанский напротив Пивденного?

----------


## Jorjic

> Может Сабанский напротив Пивденного?


 Нет, но недалеко.

----------


## job2001

> Нет, но недалеко.


 Может тогда Маразлиевская напротив детской аллеи?

----------


## Jorjic

> Может тогда Маразлиевская напротив детской аллеи?


 Где детская аллея, я не знаю, но это действительно Маразлиевская. Плюсик поставить не могу. Придет Velena - надеюсь, поставит. Основная хозяйка загадки - она.

----------


## job2001

Ну я тогда покажу дом, про который я вчера подумал.

----------


## Velena

> Может тогда Маразлиевская напротив детской аллеи?


 Это не Маразлиевская

----------


## Jorjic

> Где детская аллея, я не знаю, но это действительно Маразлиевская. Плюсик поставить не могу. Придет Velena - надеюсь, поставит. Основная хозяйка загадки - она.


 Бью себя пяткой по лбу © и приношу всем глубочайшие изменения (особенно job2001 и Velene), но я ошибся, хотя и не сильно (по расстоянию). Хорошо, что пришла хозяйка загадки.

----------


## Velena

> Бью себя пяткой по лбу © и приношу всем глубочайшие изменения (особенно job2001 и Velene), но я ошибся, хотя и не сильно (по расстоянию). Хорошо, что пришла хозяйка загадки.


 Жоржик, вы еще и йогой балуетесь? :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Где детская аллея, я не знаю, но это действительно Маразлиевская. Плюсик поставить не могу. Придет Velena - надеюсь, поставит. Основная хозяйка загадки - она.


 Бью себя пяткой по лбу© и приношу глубочайшие извинения (особенно Velene и job2001). Я действительно ошибся, хотя и не сильно (по расстоянию). Хорошо, что хозяйка загадки исправила ошибку.

----------


## job2001

Если не ошибаюсь львов здесь принято показывать? :smileflag: 
К сожалению, не уверен что их уже не было. 
Первые точно львы, просто их так удачно закрасили черной краской.

----------


## Dam

> Если не ошибаюсь львов здесь принято показывать?
> К сожалению, не уверен что их уже не было. 
> Первые точно львы, просто их так удачно закрасили черной краской.


 Где-то в районе Софиевской?

----------


## job2001

> Где-то в районе Софиевской?


 Сорри, забыл дописать, это же не загадка Первый - Конная почти угол Щепкина, второе софиевская 9. Но + поставил. :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Ну я тогда покажу дом, про который я вчера подумал.


 Т.е. домов-стен- уже три как минимум :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Лева, типа, царский флагшток, висел раньше на многих домах. Мне кажется, что этот возле школы Столярского, хотя есть на Жуковского, Еврейской, Княжеской. Может я ошибаюсь...

----------


## Velena

> Если не ошибаюсь львов здесь принято показывать?
> К сожалению, не уверен что их уже не было. 
> Первые точно львы, просто их так удачно закрасили черной краской.


 Еще как приветствуется показ львов! Спасибо. Красивый дом на Софиевской, а балконы- просто кружево.

----------


## Velena

> Еще один вопрос.Этот  сарайный скворечник меня удивил.Во дворе вполне приличного дома.


 Загадка еще не отгадана!

----------


## Dam

Кстати, есть еще один дом с одной стеной, не знаю, может уже был этот вопрос, дом на Степовой.

----------


## Velena

> Кстати, есть еще один дом с одной стеной, не знаю, может уже был этот вопрос, дом на Степовой.


 Не надо было адрес сразу давать, лучше бы фото :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Лева, типа, царский флагшток, висел раньше на многих домах. Мне кажется, что этот возле школы Столярского, хотя есть на Жуковского, Еврейской, Княжеской. Может я ошибаюсь...


 Нет, это точно Конная-Щепкина :smileflag:  Такие флагштоки там с двух сторон от арки, только зачем их замазали густым слоем черной краски.



> Еще как приветствуется показ львов! Спасибо. Красивый дом на Софиевской, а балконы- просто кружево.


 Причем насколько я понимаю это оригинальные решетки. - http://odclassic.hut2.ru/photo/img%20422.jpg По поводу загадки - я понимаю какой район :smileflag:  но не могу там вспомнить похожих домов больше, а перебором нечестно было бы :smileflag: 



> Кстати, есть еще один дом с одной стеной, не знаю, может уже был этот вопрос, дом на Степовой.


 Дома множатся и ширятся Если серьезно, таких домов достаточно много, но все зависит от угла под которым стена соединяется с фасадом и удобства наблюдения :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Нет, я конечно, понимаю, что тогда тоже была земля дорогая и ее было мало, вот вам и дома такого типа. Но на Степовой действительно полноценный дом.

----------


## Velena

> Причем насколько я понимаю это оригинальные решетки. - http://odclassic.hut2.ru/photo/img%20422.jpg По поводу загадки - я понимаю какой район но не могу там вспомнить похожих домов больше, а перебором нечестно было бы


 Ссылка не работает, но я уверена, что решетки- родные.Ворота кованые  и решетки- тоже моя слабость :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Нет, я конечно, понимаю, что тогда тоже была земля дорогая и ее было мало, вот вам и дома такого типа. Но на Степовой действительно полноценный дом.


 Кстати, во многих странах наоборот - фасад очень узкий ,а вглубь дом длинный, наверное по разному налоги платились :smileflag:  Хотя и унас такие есть, например в книжном переулке



> Ссылка не работает, но я уверена, что решетки- родные.Ворота кованые  и решетки- тоже моя слабость


 http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/viewP...32371311064466

----------


## Velena

> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/viewP...32371311064466


 Открыла, спасибо.

----------


## Velena

> Плюсик поставить не могу. Придет Velena - надеюсь, поставит. Основная хозяйка загадки - она.


 Жоржик, пожалуста, доиграйте за меня- интересный двор :smileflag: .Уезжаю на майские. Всем хорошо отдохнуть!

----------


## Jorjic

> Жоржик, пожалуста, доиграйте за меня- интересный двор.Уезжаю на майские. Всем хорошо отдохнуть!


 Удачной поездки!

----------


## Bear_man

а кто знает где находится этот олимпийский Мишка? :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

В значительной мере по моей вине произошла путаница, и я попытаюсь разрулить ситуацию. Сейчас в игре получились три загадки.
Первая загадка от *Velena*
Она уже давно лежит. По правилам сообщаю решение - это Канатная на квартале ниже Греческой. Авторство и назначение этой фантасмагорической конструкции мне неизвестно.
Вторая загадка от *job2001*
Она еще ожидает решения.
Третью загадку только что выложил *Bear_man*. 
По правилам, нельзя выкладывать новую загадку до решения предыдущей. Но в данном случае, повторяю, это моя вина.
Успехов!

----------


## piryur

> Ну я тогда покажу дом, про который я вчера подумал.


 А мне казалось, что меня опередили... Ну, если что,- пл. Веры Холодной, между тур. агенством (кажется "Скифия-тревел", часть названия видна на фото) и кинотеатром "Одесса".

----------


## piryur

> Первая загадка от *Velena*[/URL]
> Она уже давно лежит. По правилам сообщаю решение - это Канатная на квартале ниже Греческой.


  Позор на мою седую (ещё не совсем  ) голову. Там прошло моё детство, а я не узнал

----------


## Jorjic

> А мне казалось, что меня опередили... Ну, если что,- пл. Веры Холодной, между тур. агенством (кажется "Скифия-тревел", часть названия видна на фото) и кинотеатром "Одесса".


 А я все мучился - где это я его видел?!!!!

----------


## piryur

> а кто знает где находится этот олимпийский Мишка?


 Очень может быть, что мишка висит на воротах одного из дворов в районе Нового рынка, точно не помню

----------


## job2001

> А мне казалось, что меня опередили... Ну, если что,- пл. Веры Холодной, между тур. агенством (кажется "Скифия-тревел", часть названия видна на фото) и кинотеатром "Одесса".


 Точно! +1



> А я все мучился - где это я его видел?!!!!


 Весь фокус в том, что видно только когда листьев нет, иначе деревья все закрывают.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Как я и думал мы наверное о трех разных домах говорим. Но этот дом я тоже видел, но давно...и тоже хотел запомниь как альтернативу воронцовскому. Но не помню где) Тоже сказал бы Старопортофранквоская, но раз нет - Мечникова?


 а я то наивная  думала у нас в городе всего 1 дом-стена

 ЗЫ! Ахтунг! снова требуются заброшенные дома.  Грековку не предлагать , она убитая и недоступная, дома на Садовой весь запаян.     Говорили где то в Чайковского есть. обошла - не нашла

----------


## job2001

> а я то наивная  думала у нас в городе всего 1 дом-стена
> 
>  ЗЫ! Ахтунг! снова требуются заброшенные дома.  Грековку не предлагать , она убитая и недоступная, дома на Садовой весь запаян.     Говорили где то в Чайковского есть. обошла - не нашла


 Екатеринская возле успенской, там такой двухэтажный дом, в каком то крыле даже еще живут вроде бы, а так все заколочено и разрушено.

----------


## Bear_man

> Очень может быть, что мишка висит на воротах одного из дворов в районе Нового рынка, точно не помню


 неа, не там  :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

Подскажите, плз, где именно на Пастера находится этот дом?

----------


## Dam

Это вопрос или загадка?

----------


## Паноптикум

это вопрос :smileflag:  это лично мне надо :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Этот дом находится на Новосельского(круг 28 трамвая), там еще во дворе кафедра вирусологии помоему. В общем почти на Пастера. Это что открытка какая-то?

----------


## Паноптикум

это с фотоальбома чужого взято

----------


## Dam

Просто похоже на старую фотографию и там он убитый, как и сейчас. Там, что, точно он на Пастера значися?

----------


## Паноптикум

автор говорит что пастера

----------


## Jorjic

Это точно дом на углу Княжеской и Новосельской, там же рядом и Старопортофранковская и круг 28 трамвая. Да и Пастера в двух шагах. Этот дом уже несколько раз выкладывался в этом топике.
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=932653&postcount=2041

----------


## job2001

Velena
Вот чуть лучше фото последних львов.  И еще парочка - если не ошибаюсь на заборе были уже? А вот последних не помню.

----------


## piryur

А где же всё-таки находится олимпийский Мишка? Кто-то ответил? Или я, как обычно, проглядел

----------


## Jorjic

> А где же всё-таки находится олимпийский Мишка? Кто-то ответил? Или я, как обычно, проглядел


 Да нет, вроде ответа не было.

----------


## Буджак

кстати, на заборе Французского эти львы - белстящего желтого металла, недавнего изготовления. На фотке прежние... Кажется, металлическими они стали только на ограде этого государственного особняка.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Новая загадка от меня. Недавно купленный фотик с хорошей оптикой позволяет давать вот такие архитектурные фрагменты. Где это? (нужны улица и квартал)

----------


## job2001

> кстати, на заборе Французского эти львы - белстящего желтого металла, недавнего изготовления. На фотке прежние... Кажется, металлическими они стали только на ограде этого государственного особняка.


 Я не уверен что это гос особняк :smileflag:  Да и имхо не из металла они. Хотя ремонт там сейчас идет.

----------


## Буджак

Да вроде, он самый, там принимают больших киевлян, когда они удостаивают своим посещением наш город. И по-моему, они металлические, по крайней мере, так выглядят. Надо будет пощупать!

----------


## job2001

> Да вроде, он самый, там принимают больших киевлян, когда они удостаивают своим посещением наш город. И по-моему, они металлические, по крайней мере, так выглядят. Надо будет пощупать!


 Может мы о разных говорим? :smileflag:  это даже уже и не французский - самый конец белинского. а принимают же в районе магнолии ?

----------


## Буджак

Так я про район Магнолии и говорю. Только там металлические львы, разве нет? В смысле, на другой стороне, напротив Магнолии.

----------


## job2001

> Так я про район Магнолии и говорю. Только там металлические львы, разве нет? В смысле, на другой стороне, напротив Магнолии.


 Хм...мы наверное друг друга не поняли :smileflag:  Если вы говорили про львов что вывесил я - то это не магнолия, это белинского 13.

----------


## Буджак

Да, возле моего военкомата... Но точно такой же забор с новодельными львами как раз на Французском недалеко от завода шампанских вин. Кроме как на Французском, я таких львов нигде не видел, поэтому и привел этот пример. А заборы одинаковые, один в один, только на Французском он стал розовым.

----------


## Dam

> Это точно дом на углу Княжеской и Новосельской, там же рядом и Старопортофранковская и круг 28 трамвая. Да и Пастера в двух шагах. Этот дом уже несколько раз выкладывался в этом топике.
> https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=932653&postcount=2041


 Спасибо, что подсказал!

----------


## Dam

4я картинка похожа на дом с орлом на Артема(Конная).

----------


## Jorjic

> Недавно купленный фотик с хорошей оптикой...


 Поздравляю! Не было бы счастья, да несчастье помогло.©

----------


## job2001

> 4я картинка похожа на дом с орлом на Артема(Конная).


 4 и 5 это одно и тоже :smileflag:  но опять у нас что то загадки перепутались.

----------


## CHAR

чтото столько много загадок сразу....и непонятно какие разгаданы ...а какие не.....единственно что знаю где находиться мишка олемпийский....но это загадка брата...так что ждем ответа...

----------


## piryur

> чтото столько много загадок сразу....и непонятно какие разгаданы ...а какие не.....единственно что знаю где находиться мишка олемпийский....но это загадка брата...так что ждем ответа...


 Ну, мой вариант расположения Мишки оказался неправильным  Других вариантов у меня пока нет... Пора бы уже и подсказку объявить, прошло уже намного больше одних суток

----------


## piryur

Вот, специально для Velena

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот, специально для Velena


 Velena ехала на вакации. Я рискну предположить, что если мы будем здесь выкладывать львов, используемых для флагштоков, то сайт перегреется. Они есть на каждом втором доме в центре.

----------


## job2001

> Вот, специально для Velena


 Я кстати в последние дни присмотрелся - таких флагштоков действительно очень много по городу :smileflag:  Правда они в разном состоянии некоторые даже не поймешь что львы.
>>то сайт перегреется. Они есть на каждом втором доме в центре.
Да, моя вина :smileflag:  Но раньше я не обращал внимания на львов :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Можно я опять порулю.
Выложена (немного вне очереди) загадка от *Kaiser_Wilhelm_II*
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=1231992&postcount=3909
Еще актуальна загадка про олимпийского мишку
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=1219701&postcount=3887
2 *Char*. Если знаешь, дай подсказку за братика.
Просьба ко всем. Давайте соблюдать очередность и правила. Жалко, если тема заглохнет.

----------


## Bear_man

> Ну, мой вариант расположения Мишки оказался неправильным  Других вариантов у меня пока нет... Пора бы уже и подсказку объявить, прошло уже намного больше одних суток


 сори, меня в городе не было... 
позже размещу фотку здания всего

----------


## Dam

Мне кажеться, что я видел этого мишку на Средней. Молдованка однозначно.

----------


## Jorjic

> Мне кажеться, что я видел этого мишку на Средней. Молдованка однозначно.


 А мне кажется, что район Манежная, Пишоновская.

----------


## Bear_man

> Мне кажеться, что я видел этого мишку на Средней. Молдованка однозначно.


 эмм... не сказал бы что это молдаванка, хотя близко

----------


## Dam

Не район Привоза? Куйбышева, Книжный.

----------


## Dam

Не Манежная точно, я рядом живу.

----------


## Bear_man

от привоза пешком минут 5-10

----------


## shadowofthemoon

> Еще актуальна загадка про олимпийского мишку


 Мишка - на улице Гимназической (Иностранной коллегии), угол Чижикова?

----------


## Bear_man

> Мишка - на улице Гимназической (Иностранной коллегии), угол Чижикова?


 +1  :smileflag:

----------


## shadowofthemoon

Урряя!  :smileflag:  мой первый плюсик на форуме
мишка в 3 кварталах от моей старой квартиры

----------


## Bear_man

> Урряя!  мой первый плюсик на форуме
> мишка в 3 кварталах от моей старой квартиры


 поздравляю) так держать) :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

> Вот, специально для Velena


  Это где у нас дом Навроцоего? :smileflag:  это кто такой? :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Это где у нас дом Навроцоего? это кто такой?


 Это, ИМХО, возле Оперного.

----------


## job2001

> Это, ИМХО, возле Оперного.


 Да, трехэтажный слева, в нем загс, только не центральный, а районный :smileflag:  Если не ошибаюсь в фильме любимая женщина механика гаврилова имелся в виду именно он :smileflag:  А еще про него много могла наверное Velena рассказать :smileflag: 
На углу Ланжероновской, у Театра, в доме В.В. Навроцкого, где располагалась газета "Одесский листок", которой он был редактором (видна вывеска редакции над входом, в нескольких шагах от Театра, а со стороны Ланжероновской улицы эта вывеска тянется по всему фронту дома). Башенку на крыше дома венчал шпиль и высокий сложный формой флюгер, теперь она обезглавлена. Дом Навроцкого очарователен. Он имеет два парадных фасада, одним выходя на Ланжероновскую и другим в пространство Пале-Ройяля. Даже три, поскольку парадный его вход, в редакцию, и портик Театра организуют вход в Пале-Ройяль. <b>Красный кирпич красиво звучит на фоне белой лепнины, множество львов окружают дом по всем его фасадам. Их 7 (от Ланжероновской) + 2 (от Театра) + 9 (от Пале-Ройяля), а всего 18 красавцев львов.</b> Обычно таких львов всего два у парадного входа или въезда в дом, но на нескольких домах владельцы собрали целую стаю - у аптеки Гаевского, где они резные в камне, на углу Екатерининской, перед площадью (здесь тоже особые львы - меньшего размера сделана голова и каждый держал когда-то в зубах кольцо; - кольца у них отобрали). В нише второго этажа с Ланжероновской упитанная девушка несет в руке зажженный факел, в котором теперь не стало огня. И весь дом такой еще новенький, нарядный, … праздничный!

PS ДА, и если можно, из моего https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=1231897&postcount=3905 последние две фотографии тоже потом добавить в загадки :smileflag:  А то подумал, что дом красивый.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Это, ИМХО, возле Оперного.


 тот что отреставрировали?

----------


## Паноптикум

кто мне прояснит,  что могут значит вот такие ниши в стенах? уже не в первом подъезде встречаю... раньше же они что то значили?

----------


## Jorjic

> кто мне прояснит,  что могут значит вот такие ниши в стенах? уже не в первом подъезде встречаю...


 Можно так использовать:

----------


## job2001

> кто мне прояснит,  что могут значит вот такие ниши в стенах? уже не в первом подъезде встречаю... раньше же они что то значили?


 Все таки какие бывают совпадения, именно вчера в очередной раз увидев такую нишу я сам задумался что это такое :smileflag:  причем они не только в арках бывают, иногда и на фасадных стенах. Может там охранники или привратники стояли? :smileflag: )) а если серьезно, кроме украшения (просто ниши или под скульптуру какую-то) никакой другой функции я им не могу придумать.

----------


## Скрытик

Думаю что в большинстве из них или стояли или планировались именно скульптуры, но никак не охранники  :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

Кстати, а вот еще вспомнилось... Возле Археологического музея стоят скифские бабы. А есть ли они еще где-то в городе? Почему-то мне кажется, что в самом начале 70-х они были возле некоторых домов на Софиевской и Щепкина... Или это только кажется?

----------


## Jorjic

> Кстати, а вот еще вспомнилось... Возле Археологического музея стоят скифские бабы. А есть ли они еще где-то в городе? Почему-то мне кажется, что в самом начале 70-х они были возле некоторых домов на Софиевской и Щепкина... Или это только кажется?


 Про Софиевскую почти уверен, а на Щепкина их не было точно.

----------


## Буджак

Просто я тогда еще совсем маленький был, году в 70-м ездил к бабушке на Щепкина, гуляли по району. Сейчас они где-то кроме музея сохранились?

----------


## Рин

> Просто я тогда еще совсем маленький был, году в 70-м ездил к бабушке на Щепкина, гуляли по району. Сейчас они где-то кроме музея сохранились?


 Не было никаких баб. Тумбы приворотные - были. Гранитные, чтобы оси повозок ракушняковые арки ворот не царапали. А бабы эти скифские были завезены из степей примерно когда Литмузей организовывали. Единственное- кажется, их вначале больше было .

----------


## Буджак

С тумбами не путаю, они во всех старых домах были. И раньше их действительно было не так уж мало. Вопрос в том, где, кроме музея, они сохранились по сегодняшний день.

----------


## Jorjic

> Не было никаких баб... А бабы эти скифские были завезены из степей примерно когда Литмузей организовывали.


 Эти бабы существовали значительно раньше и "приписаны" были к Археологическому музею.

----------


## Рин

> Эти бабы существовали значительно раньше и "приписаны" были к Археологическому музею.


 Возможно- хранились в подвалах, спорить не буду. Но появились снаружи после того, как "причесали" площадь перед музеем. У меня это ассоциируется с открытием Литмузея- тогда как раз плиточку положили на площади.

----------


## Рин

> С тумбами не путаю, они во всех старых домах были. И раньше их действительно было не так уж мало. Вопрос в том, где, кроме музея, они сохранились по сегодняшний день.


 Ни разу нигде в Одессе не видел скифских баб, кроме тех, что у Археологического.

----------


## Jorjic

> Не было никаких баб... А бабы эти скифские были завезены из степей примерно когда Литмузей организовывали.


 Вот две цитаты, найденные в сети:



> Поэтому им и понадобилось целых полтора столетия, чтобы перебраться с заднего двора Археологического музея в парадный двор Литературного. Теперь бабы у всех на виду.


 


> Бабы перенесены
> "Скифские бабы", много лет стоявшие у входа в Одесский археологический музей, перенесены во двор Литературного музея. До недавнего времени там уже хранилось 10 таких скульптур. Греческие архитекторы, реставрирующие музей, решили, что скульптуры диссонируют со стилем фасада здания. Статуи были установлены у фасада еще в 70-х годах. 14.06.2003

----------


## Звездочка

> кто мне прояснит,  что могут значит вот такие ниши в стенах? уже не в первом подъезде встречаю... раньше же они что то значили?


 Кажется, такой архитектурный элемент называется "А ля франга". Французская придумка. В эти ниши ставили вазы с цветами или скульптуры.

----------


## Паноптикум

сейчас бы так....

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А как там насчет моей загадки?

----------


## job2001

> А как там насчет моей загадки?


 Еврейская больница или второе христианское кладбище

----------


## ddd123

Скульптура женщины (может и скифской) стоит недалеко от стадиона, что возле 65 школы (на Таирово), возле одного батискафа. Каким образом она там оказалась, для меня загадка. Смотрится весьма необычно.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

ОБе версии неверны. Это действительно центр города.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

> Новая загадка от меня. Недавно купленный фотик с хорошей оптикой позволяет давать вот такие архитектурные фрагменты. Где это? (нужны улица и квартал)


 Преображенская напротив Грековского училища.

----------


## Jorjic

> Преображенская напротив Грековского училища.


 Тут уже посыпали голову пеплом, теперь моя очередь. Не узнать дома, возле которого прожил всю жизнь! Ай да граф, ...©

----------


## Буджак

Да ладно, я дом на Щепкина не узнал, там рядом жила моя бабушка, которая в детстве часто брала меня на выходные...

----------


## job2001

Хм..я же тоже  вспоминал где видел эти стеклопластиковые крыши :smileflag: 
Позволю тогда себе  обновить :smileflag: 
Где находится дом - 2 последние фото.
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=1231897&postcount=3905

----------


## граф Ланжерон

> Где находится дом - 2 последние фото.
> https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=1231897&postcount=3905


 Навскидку: Старопортофранковская

----------


## job2001

> Навскидку: Старопортофранковская


 Хм ... лет 120 назад можно было бы сказать, что недалеко :smileflag: )

----------


## Alexandr

Где-то недалеко от Канатной. Точно не помню.

----------


## job2001

> Где-то недалеко от Канатной. Точно не помню.


 Ну я думаю если внимательно присмотритесь - отгадаете быстро :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Хм ... лет 120 назад можно было бы сказать, что недалеко)


 Большая Арнаутская?

----------


## job2001

> Большая Арнаутская?


 Нет, все рядом, но мимо. Можно даже наверное сказать почти на равном удалении от всех 3 вариантов :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

Греческая или Жуковского.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Пантелеймоновская

----------


## job2001

> Греческая или Жуковского.


 Оооочень далеко :smileflag:  И вы все-таки не обратили внимание на некоторые предметы на фото, по которым можно определить :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Пантелеймоновская


 Опять граф попал. Во дает!

----------


## job2001

> Пантелеймоновская


 Точно! +1 Напротив Спартака.
Ps я имел в виду трамвайные провода - не так много трамваев рядом с канатной :smileflag:

----------


## Boer

Граф Ланжерон прав, это дом на Пантелеймоновской напротив "Спартака" в квартале между Канатной и Новой, кстати очень красивый дом.

----------


## job2001

Ну и я еще немного воспользуюсь вниманием. 
Скорее всего на быстроту реакции :smileflag: 
Где такой у нас балкончик?
Ps Т.к. во всех моих загадках с балконами, первым вариантом был балкон, который виден с тещиного моста - сразу скажу, это не он :smileflag:

----------


## VOD

Дерибасовская / Ришельевская?  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Дерибасовская / Ришельевская?


 Хм... наверное да Если отталкиваться от адреса дома, а виден он так с Ланжероновской. вообще наверное балкон с самым лучшим видом в Одессе :smileflag: 
+1
Ну и еще одна на скорость, вот такие вот рельсы:

----------


## Иван_Дулин

> Хм... наверное да Если отталкиваться от адреса дома, а виден он так с Ланжероновской. вообще наверное балкон с самым лучшим видом в Одессе
> +1
> Ну и еще одна на скорость, вот такие вот рельсы:


 Жуковского может быть?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ваши рельсы на Жуковского, служебный тупик конечной на Тираспольской, уже выкладывались на другом форуме. А вот домик Халайдж-оглу хорош на заднем плане :smileflag: 

Графу Ланжерону зачет и +1.

Новая загадка.

----------


## job2001

> Жуковского может быть?


 Конечно :smileflag:  +1

----------


## job2001

> Ваши рельсы на Жуковского, служебный тупик конечной на Тираспольской, уже выкладывались на другом форуме. А вот домик Халайдж-оглу хорош на заднем плане
> 
> Графу Ланжерону зачет и +1.
> 
> Новая загадка.


 
Где-то на слободке.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А конкретнее? Слободка большая...

----------


## Dam

Это, либо Школьная, Слободская или район базарчика.

----------


## Jorjic

Нерубайская?

----------


## Dam

Да, на Нерубайскую, кстати тоже похоже.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Jorjic - загадка взята.

----------


## piryur

А где находятся эти "архитектурные излишества"?
P.S. Добавил фрагмент чуть побольше

----------


## smi

Это поворот 15 трамвая на углу возле бывшего летнего кинотеатра  на Слободке.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Загадка про Слободку взята, зачем дублировать?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

> А где находятся эти "архитектурные излишества"?


 Гоголя

----------


## piryur

Нет, не Гоголя 
"Подсказка": рядом находится памятник, аптека и банк

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Может это на торце дома Папудова, выходящем на Преображенскую / Бунина?

----------


## job2001

На торце имхо там окон таких нет. Если банк и аптека - то Здравица - Приватбанк на александровском/бунина. И памятников там хватает :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

На торце дома Папудова есть псевдоокно - какой-то заделанный проем.
Я думал о варианте дома, где сейчас Здравица...

----------


## Dam

Не Маразлиевская?

----------


## piryur

> Не Маразлиевская?


 Маразлиевская, (кажется дом 26) рядом с Сабанским переулком  :smileflag:  Памятник Т.Г. Шевченко, банк Південний, филиал аптеки Гаевского  P.S. Для полноты картины добавляю фото элемента с соседнего домика  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Наверное первая загадка, которую я задаю и не совсем уверен в ответе :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

А в чем загадка - откуда снято?
Слева явно проспект Мира.

----------


## job2001

> А в чем загадка - откуда снято?
> Слева явно проспект Мира.


 Да, скорее это даже не загадка, в которой я могу оценить правильность ответа, а просьба о помощи :smileflag:  Откуда снято
Если слева пр. Мира (я тоже так думаю) то что на месте нынешней первой гимназии? Если не ошибаюсь, там тоже стоял собор.

----------


## Скрытик

Мне кажется это с новостроя в районе Кировского сквера.

----------


## Jorjic

> Наверное первая загадка, которую я задаю и не совсем уверен в ответе


 Ничего толком не получается. Сбивает расположение башен кирхи. Да и точка съемки должна быть высокая. Вот такая сумасшедшая идея: точка съемки - колокольня Покровского собора или Успенского собора. Фото напечатано зеркально. Все равно не все складывается.

----------


## Jorjic

> Мне кажется это с новостроя в районе Кировского сквера.


 Если это так, то колокольня собора должна быть слева от купола.

----------


## Скрытик

> Если это так, то колокольня собора должна быть слева от купола.


 Нет, все верно. Под значком Коммерсанта явно ресторан Киев, а следовательно очень похоже на вид с этого новостроя.

----------


## Jorjic

> Нет, все верно. Под значком Коммерсанта явно ресторан Киев, а следовательно очень похоже на вид с этого новостроя.


 Если там ресторан Киев, то получается, что колокольня ближе к Преображенской, чем купол.

----------


## Скрытик

> Если там ресторан Киев, то получается, что колокольня ближе к Преображенской, чем купол.


 Упс!
Тогда справа это купола Преображенского собора а не Кирхи.
А снято с 16-ти этажки на Новосельского угол Конной.

----------


## job2001

Я вас наверное всех огорчу :smileflag:  Но это документальный фильм 35 года (видимо одни из последних изображений собора), так что никаких новостроев и зеркальных отражений. Я из него сейчас вытаскиваю кадры, есть там интересные, а вот над этим задумался. Вначале мне показалось что снято откуда то с Софиевской Пастера, но вот широкая улица и подобие ресторана Киев засмущали :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Я вас наверное всех огорчу Но это документальный фильм 35 года (видимо одни из последних изображений собора), так что никаких новостроев и зеркальных отражений. Я из него сейчас вытаскиваю кадры, есть там интересные, а вот над этим задумался. Вначале мне показалось что снято откуда то с Софиевской Пастера, но вот широкая улица и подобие ресторана Киев засмущали


 Какой же ресторан Киев в 35 году?
Направление Софиевской мне тоже кажется, но там нет таких высоких точек. Даже с крыши Медина все равно низковато.

----------


## job2001

> Какой же ресторан Киев в 35 году?
> Направление Софиевской мне тоже кажется, но там нет таких высоких точек. Даже с крыши Медина все равно низковато.


 Я написал - подобие ресторана :smileflag:  Какое-то почти монументальное здание с чем-то вроде колонн. Кстати, пришла еще одна бредовая идея - может шпили справа - это многострадальная евангельская  пресвитерианская церковь на Пастера? Тогда вроде все встает на свои места. Снято с какого-то дома в районе Троицкой - может быть дом где сейчас банк какой-то, он вроде бы высокий. Даже нашел его у себя.

----------


## Dam

> Какой же ресторан Киев в 35 году?
> Направление Софиевской мне тоже кажется, но там нет таких высоких точек. Даже с крыши Медина все равно низковато.


 Не знаю, как до войны. Но ресторан Киев это бывший автовокзал.

----------


## OMF

> Не знаю, как до войны. Но ресторан Киев это бывший автовокзал.


 Не смешите меня. Когда на Греческой был автовокзал, то ресторана и в помине не было. Кассы и прочие службы были в домике, примыкающем к Гипрограду, а автобусы стояли по всей площади от Золотого Ключика до бывшей троллейбусной остановки 1 и 2 маршрута (на углу с Греческой). На "Одессе на колесах" есть фото тех лет.

----------


## OMF

Насчет самого фото - снято примерно с крыши Оперного театра или кафе Фанкони (агентства Аэрофлота). Здание под значком - дом Либмана.

----------


## job2001

> Насчет самого фото - снято примерно с крыши Оперного театра или кафе Фанкони (агентства Аэрофлота). Здание под значком - дом Либмана.


 Да, кафе фанкони подходит, там крыша такая многоуровенвая как бы, и дом напротив двухэтажный, и конфигурация дворов между дерибасовской и ланжероновской. А вот дом слева (если не ошибаюсь там на нем какая-то надпись наверху) - это тот, который разрушили во время войны, и на его месте сейчас Европу построили?

----------


## Скрытик

Нет, что-то не клеится. Не похоже слева на Дерибасовскую...

Или похоже  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Вот, может в видео будет лучше видно, но я все-таки склоняюсь к мнению, что OMF прав.
http://rapidshare.com/files/30162728/11.avi.html

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот, может в видео будет лучше видно, но я все-таки склоняюсь к мнению, что OMF прав.


 Да, похоже на то. Хотя некоторые углы меня все-таки смущают. Правда точка съемки и искажение перспективы играют свою роль.

А видео у меня чего-то не качается.

----------


## job2001

> Да, похоже на то. Хотя некоторые углы меня все-таки смущают. Правда точка съемки и искажение перспективы играют свою роль.
> Вложение 90687
> А видео у меня чего-то не качается.


 Там надо нажать кнопку Free в правом нижнем углу таблицы  - перейдет на следующую страницу, там надо ввести цифры и буквы и нажать кнопку рядом Download via ... - пойдет загрузка.
Кстати, я обратил внимание там дальше есть съемки Ланжероновской в сторону оперного именно с этого здания, так что скорее всего OMF прав. Ставлю +1  :smileflag: 
И совсем легкое напоследок- что это за здание? :smileflag:

----------


## laura

> И совсем легкое напоследок- что это за здание?


 Это, случайно, не на Гоголя?

----------


## Joozy

мож Воронцовский Дворец...

----------


## OMF

Школа Столярского?

----------


## piryur

Нет, действительно больше похоже на Дворец пионеров (им. графа Воронцова  ). Скорее всего, в предвоенные или послевоенные годы (огромная антенна на крыше). Я так думаю...

----------


## job2001

> мож Воронцовский Дворец...


 Чувствую себя идиотом :smileflag:  Может быть я неправ, но мне казалось что это воронцовский дворец, и вряд ли можно предположить что-то еще. Но после всех этих предположений я засомневался :smileflag:  Но не шахский, не дума, и не столярского. Еще бы мог подумать, что дом ученых, но там имхо нет такого обрыва. Так что я на 99% уверен - воронцовский. Вот например вид чуть сбоку от вида загадки.
так что +1

----------


## NeMo

Хорошая фотка. Это вид с Воронцовского переулка?

----------


## job2001

> Хорошая фотка. Это вид с Воронцовского переулка?


 Мне кажется с приморского бульвара, с проезжей части.

----------


## NeMo

С Приморского вроде угол другой.

Добавлено: А, да. с проезжей части, да.

----------


## job2001

Если никто не против - я продолжу.
Вот, где этот двор?

----------


## Boer

Где находится эта башня?

----------


## Иван_Дулин

> Где находится эта башня?


 Может Аркадия?

----------


## laura

> Где находится эта башня?


 Французский бульвар?

----------


## Boer

Французкий рядом метров 400.

----------


## Velena

> Velena
> Вот чуть лучше фото последних львов.  И еще парочка - если не ошибаюсь на заборе были уже? А вот последних не помню.


 Спасибо. Последние два снимка мне незнакомы.

----------


## Velena

> Вот, специально для Velena


 Спасибо, их  действительно много, но этот- в прекрасном состоянии :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Не санаторий "Молдова"?

----------


## Velena

> На углу Ланжероновской, у Театра, в доме В.В. Навроцкого, где располагалась газета "Одесский листок", которой он был редактором (видна вывеска редакции над входом, в нескольких шагах от Театра, а со стороны Ланжероновской улицы эта вывеска тянется по всему фронту дома).


 Спасибо, так хорошо написали :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Спасибо. Последние два снимка мне незнакомы.


 Ну тогда уже на скорость, следующие два кадра :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну тогда уже на скорость, следующие два кадра


 Екатерининская площадь.
ЗЫ. Ребята, давайте соблюдать правила. Я лично уже запутался, какие загадки решены, а какие - нет.

----------


## job2001

> Екатерининская площадь.
> ЗЫ. Ребята, давайте соблюдать правила. Я лично уже запутался, какие загадки решены, а какие - нет.


 правильно! +1 К сожалению памятник совсем плохо виден

Зы Если не ошибаюсь, теперь одна неразгаданная - от Boera

----------


## Jorjic

> Если не ошибаюсь, теперь одна неразгаданная - от Boera


 Да нет, еще Ваша предыдущая. Двор - ума не приложу, где это.

----------


## Скрытик

> Да нет, еще Ваша предыдущая. Двор - ума не приложу, где это.


 Так это вроде то же самое  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Да нет, еще Ваша предыдущая. Двор - ума не приложу, где это.


 


> Так это вроде то же самое


 Да, это один и тот же пролет :smileflag:  в направлении потемкинской лестницы, фото которой я в другой теме выкладывал. Если не ошибаюсь сейчас этот двор закрыт - там МТБ, хотя может и ошибаюсь.

----------


## Boer

> Не санаторий "Молдова"?


 Нет

----------


## Jorjic

> Где находится эта башня?


 Может быть, это Юнкерский (Азарова)?

----------


## Jorjic

> Да, это один и тот же пролет в направлении потемкинской лестницы, фото которой я в другой теме выкладывал. Если не ошибаюсь сейчас этот двор закрыт - там МТБ, хотя может и ошибаюсь.


 Извините, сообщение Скрытика я пропустил. Но, видимо, и подтверждения не было. А с "птичьего полета" я с трудом врубаюсь.

----------


## rollin12

> Где находится эта башня?


 Послоьство Беларусии

----------


## Boer

> Послоьство Беларусии


  А разве у нас такое есть? России да

----------


## Boer

> Может быть, это Юнкерский (Азарова)?


 По эту сторону ФБ но на пару километров дальше

----------


## Jorjic

> А разве у нас такое есть? России да


 Я тоже удивился, но решил, что это только я темный.

----------


## Ribeiro

Посольства только в столице!
У нас разве что косульства могут быть

----------


## Jorjic

> По эту сторону ФБ но на пару километров дальше


 С учетом прошлых 400 м получается где-то Шампанский. Но это гадание.

----------


## Jorjic

> Посольства только в столице!
> У нас разве что косульства могут быть


 Ой, чего мелочиться, мы же почти что столица. А может еще и больше.

----------


## Ribeiro

> Ой, чего мелочиться, мы же почти что столица. А может еще и больше.


 Это по смыслу
Но к сожалению не по закону

----------


## Boer

> С учетом прошлых 400 м получается где-то Шампанский. Но это гадание.


 Ограничу район: ФБ, Санаторный, побережье, Верещагина

----------


## Jorjic

> Это по смыслу
> Но к сожалению не по закону


 А где это у нас - по закону?

----------


## Jorjic

> Ограничу район: ФБ, Санаторный, побережье, Верещагина


 Тогда это где-нибудь в Магнолии. Там есть несколько маленьких симпатичных домиков. Но лично этот я не припоминаю.

----------


## Ribeiro

> А где это у нас - по закону?


 эммм... типа по закону  :smileflag:

----------


## laura

> Ограничу район: ФБ, Санаторный, побережье, Верещагина


 Случайно, не на территории санатория *Белая акация*?

----------


## job2001

Сорри за офтоп, нет ли у кого нибудь фото дома на углу Греческой и Ришельевской, тот который с авкариумами в витринах? Со стороны входа на углу.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Снимок сделан с территории санатория Чкалова. Это Французский бульвар в районе Санаторного переулка, "Магнолии" и.т.д.

----------


## Рин

> И совсем легкое напоследок- что это за здание?


 Это , часом, не гагаринский дворец сзади?

----------


## job2001

> Это , часом, не гагаринский дворец сзади?


 Там ответ уже был выше - Воронцовский

Еще немного оффтопа - вот бы такого качества и одесские фото были.
http://drugoi.livejournal.com/2188988.html

----------


## Velena

> Там ответ уже был выше - Воронцовский
> 
> Еще немного оффтопа - вот бы такого качества и одесские фото были.
> http://drugoi.livejournal.com/2188988.html


 да, качество изумительное, да и все  его посты хороши :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

Народ. а где именно это было на Екатериненской ? не пойму...

----------


## Jorjic

> Народ. а где именно это было на Екатериненской ? не пойму...


 Это угол Ланжероновской, кафе Робина. По диагонали - Фанкони.

----------


## Паноптикум

Новое фанкони? это дом где сейчас Евро?

----------


## Jorjic

> Новое фанкони? это дом где сейчас Евро?


 Новое кафе Фанкони сейчас расположено там же, где было первоначальное, на углу Екатерининской и Ланжероновской, где раньше были кассы Аэрофлота, а потом много всего разного.
А там где было кафе Робина в свое время был ресторан "Волна", а до самой перестройки ресторан "Украина" (вход был прямо с угла, который виден на открытке). Потом там было много чего. Сейчас со стороны Ланжероновской там снова ресторан, по-моему, "Русский" или "Русская кухня".

----------


## Паноптикум

Балалайка :smileflag: я  про этот дом и говорю

----------


## Jorjic

> Балалайкая  про этот дом и говорю


 Точно, "Балалайка". Вот этот дом и есть на открытке.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот такая вот загадка. Где это?

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот такая вот загадка. Где это?


 Скидановский спуск?

----------


## Скрытик

> Вот такая вот загадка. Где это?


 Район Балковской?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Jorjic - загадка взята

----------


## gella

https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=605810&postcount=584
и коза вроде та же :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> ...и коза вроде та же


 Так это мы с ней ходим и позируем, зарабатываем...

----------


## Dam

> Вот такая вот загадка. Где это?


 Эти козы осточертели уже. Под моим домом все кусты пообъедали. Жаль, чть эту загадку поздно заметил.

----------


## Boer

> Тогда это где-нибудь в Магнолии. Там есть несколько маленьких симпатичных домиков. Но лично этот я не припоминаю.


  Да это Магнолия +1

----------


## Boer

> Снимок сделан с территории санатория Чкалова. Это Французский бульвар в районе Санаторного переулка, "Магнолии" и.т.д.


  Обсолютно верно! +1

----------


## Boer

Офтоп Как людям по +1 поставить?

----------


## Jorjic

> Офтоп Как людям по +1 поставить?


 Внизу под аватарой картиночка (вроде портрет). Нажимаешь на нее и будет все хоккей.

----------


## job2001

У меня тоже есть немного животных :smileflag: 
Где у нас тропические джунгли?

----------


## Boer

Воронцовский?

----------


## job2001

> Воронцовский?


 Нет.
Зы Вам потом будет стыдно :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

Санаторий Чкалова?

----------


## job2001

Нет :smileflag:  но...

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Санаторий Магнолия на Французском бульваре

----------


## job2001

> Санаторий Магнолия на Французском бульваре


 Правильно. Только не могу добавить +1, помогите пожалуйста.
Кстати, там еще рядом стояли фигурки разные, в том числе старушки, но в этом году они все разломанные уже
Тогда вот - кого у нас такие собаки охраняют? :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Правильно. Только не могу добавить +1, помогите пожалуйста.


 Сделано.
Вот эти фигурки в первозданном виде.
https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=84710&d=1174856599

----------


## Dam

Общага культпросвета на Мечникова?

----------


## job2001

> Сделано.


 Спасибо.
И за фото спасибо. Мне приходилось пугать плоховидящих знакомых этой старушкой :smileflag:  Но теперь к сожалению все раскурочили, до змеи наверное просто не достали.



> Общага культпросвета на Мечникова?


 Да. Осталось выяснить собака на заборе охраняет от тех кто снаружи, или от тех кто внутри :smileflag:  +1 к сожалению опять не могу поставить, так что опять прошу помощи.
Ну и последнее животное, это конечно же черный кот. Угадать имхо можно только по названию магазина.

----------


## Паноптикум

Это Канатная в саомом начале  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Это Канатная в саомом начале


 Правильно. Я так и думал что вы сразу отгадаете +1

----------


## Паноптикум

тлько для мня загадка что это за заведение.... знаете?

----------


## Dam

Ну что, кто мне дарит плюс? :smileflag:

----------


## Alexandr

На, дарю. )))

----------


## job2001

Паноптикум	тлько для мня загадка что это за заведение.... знаете?

Если не врут мои сведения, то
ПРОДКОМБИНАТ ЧМП
ДП "М/М МИЛИТЦЕР  МЮНХ УКР. Г

Кстати, Velenа, я нашел тут еще парочку львов, опять таки не помню были или нет на всякий случай выкладываю. Если не было - уточню местоположение.

----------


## alim

> ПРОДКОМБИНАТ ЧМП


 Мне кажется, что не проДкомбинат, а проМкомбинат. Там ещё Карцев когда-то работал, если я не ошибаюсь

----------


## laura

> Паноптикум	тлько для мня загадка что это за заведение.... знаете?
> 
> Если не врут мои сведения, то
> ПРОДКОМБИНАТ ЧМП
> ДП "М/М МИЛИТЦЕР  МЮНХ УКР. Г
> 
> Кстати, Velenа, я нашел тут еще парочку львов, опять таки не помню были или нет на всякий случай выкладываю. Если не было - уточню местоположение.


 Пушкинская?

----------


## job2001

> Мне кажется, что не проДкомбинат, а проМкомбинат. Там ещё Карцев когда-то работал, если я не ошибаюсь


 Я просто разместил объяву :smileflag:  Как в базе было написано




> Пушкинская?


 Ну если будем угадывать..то скажу - это два разных дома, но ни один из них не стоит на Пушкинской.

----------


## Кузька

> Ну если будем угадывать..то скажу - это два разных дома, но ни один из них не стоит на Пушкинской.


 Второй - может Греческая/Преображенской, над Жарю-Парю ?

----------


## job2001

> Второй - может Греческая/Преображенской, над Жарю-Парю ?


 Исключительно точный ответ :smileflag:  +1

----------


## Leonid Stern

Фотка не пошлая, просто так вышло  :smileflag:

----------


## Иван_Дулин

> Фотка не пошлая, просто так вышло


 Генерала Петрова перед Комарова? Там парк есть...

----------


## piryur

Похоже на один из памятников советской эпохи на территории санатория(бывшего?) на 9-10 ст. Б.Фонтана, улицы Куприна, Репина. Санаторий "Здоровье" рядом тоже может быть прибежищем этого шедевра...

----------


## Leonid Stern

> Похоже на один из памятников советской эпохи на территории санатория(бывшего?) на 9-10 ст. Б.Фонтана, улицы Куприна, Репина. Санаторий "Здоровье" рядом тоже может быть прибежищем этого шедевра...


 +1 :]

----------


## Leonid Stern

> Генерала Петрова перед Комарова? Там парк есть...


 парк Горького чтоли?  :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

Французский бульвар\Шампанский?

----------


## Leonid Stern

там щас санаторий для туберкулезников (костный туберкулез)

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот загадка.

----------


## job2001

> Вот загадка.


 Старопортофранковская угол не помню как называется переулка :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот загадка.


 По-моему, снято со Старопортофранковской. Как называется этот переулок не помню, вернее, никогда не знал. Недалеко от Торговой, между Старопортофранковской и Новосельской.
ЗЫ. Опоздал, но приятно, что не только я не знаю названия.

----------


## job2001

> По-моему, снято со Старопортофранковской. Как называется этот переулок не помню, вернее, никогда не знал. Недалеко от Торговой, между Старопортофранковской и Новосельской.
> ЗЫ. Опоздал, но приятно, что не только я не знаю названия.


 Судя по карте названия там вообще нет, как в соседнем переулке из которого я давал когда то загадку про лестницу.

----------


## Radist

> Фотка не пошлая, просто так вышло


 Это санаторий напротив 106-й школы,14 ст. Б. Фонтана!Название точно не помню, вроде "Солнечный".

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Загадка взята. Переулок, кстати, безымянный, иногда считается продолжением улицы Ковалевского.

А вот еще загадка. Что это за дом?

----------


## Alexandr

> А вот еще загадка. Что это за дом?


 Ух! Даже не знаю, что подумать. Красиво сделано.

----------


## Jorjic

> А вот еще загадка. Что это за дом?


 Дом, действительно, интересный. Кроме одного из зданий в комплексе Медина, ничего в голову не приходит.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Jorjic - а это таки корпус Медина, выходящий на Пастера / Ольгиевскую.

----------


## Vaita

я тоже думаю что эжто медин. Завтра утром проеду, посмотрю

----------


## Jorjic

> Jorjic - а это таки корпус Медина, выходящий на Пастера / Ольгиевскую.


 Именно этот корпус я не помнил, но общий образ с детства впечатался в память.

----------


## Иван_Дулин

> По-моему, снято со Старопортофранковской. Как называется этот переулок не помню, вернее, никогда не знал. Недалеко от Торговой, между Старопортофранковской и Новосельской.
> ЗЫ. Опоздал, но приятно, что не только я не знаю названия.


 Это переулок Льва Толстого))

----------


## job2001

Кстати по поводу вчерашней загадки на Старопортофранковской, в облицовке этого дома использована такая зеленая плитка (фото 1-2)
Видимо в то время она была широко распространена, вот например еще один дом с ней(фото 3-5), кстати чем-то напоминающий тот, на Старопортофранковской. Где он? Кстати на солнце она до сих пор смотрится красиво.

----------


## Скрытик

> Где он? Кстати на солнце она до сих пор смотрится красиво.


 Не переулок Баранова?

----------


## job2001

> Не переулок Баранова?


 Нет.

----------


## Jorjic

> Где он? Кстати на солнце она до сих пор смотрится красиво.


 Может, Пироговский пер.?

----------


## Dam

Новосельского, между Ольгиевской и Сеченова похоже.

----------


## job2001

> Новосельского, между Ольгиевской и Сеченова похоже.


 Нет, все мимо, ближе всех Jorjic.

----------


## Jorjic

> Нет, все мимо, ближе всех Jorjic.


 Тогда может быть Троицкая, ближе к Канатной

----------


## job2001

> Тогда может быть Троицкая, ближе к Канатной


 Совсем рядом :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

Канатная кажется возле 10 номера

----------


## job2001

> Канатная кажется возле 10 номера


 Правильно! Только не 10, а 50-го :smileflag:  С +1 помогите люди добрые :smileflag: 
А это специально для Jorjic  :smileflag:

----------


## OпtимIзМЪ

эт вроде филармония

----------


## job2001

> эт вроде филармония


 Вот так обычно - то что думал вообще не вызовет никаких проблем... :smileflag:  Нет, не филармония.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Троицкая угол Канатной

----------


## OпtимIзМЪ

> Вот так обычно - то что думал вообще не вызовет никаких проблем... Нет, не филармония


 ну тогда синагога

----------


## job2001

> Троицкая угол Канатной


 Естественно :smileflag:  +1 опять поставить не могу, помогите плиз с предыдущим и этим.
Очень оригинальное это здание, жаль что в запущенном состоянии.

----------


## Jorjic

> А это специально для Jorjic


 Спасибо, весьма польщен, но пролетел.
Плюсик для *Паноптикум* поставил. Графу, к сожалению, пока не могу.

----------


## piryur

> Графу, к сожалению, пока не могу.


 Передачу передал

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот загадка. Где это?

----------


## Tram 27

> Вот загадка. Где это?


 Здания по ул. Артиллерийской возле Института сухопутных войск

----------


## piryur

На Кремль не похоже  зубцы маловаты будут  :smileflag:  А для зданий бывшего ОИСВ (ин-т сухопутных войск)- в самый раз.

----------


## Tram 27

> Естественно +1 опять поставить не могу, помогите плиз с предыдущим и этим.
> Очень оригинальное это здание, жаль что в запущенном состоянии.


 Да здание интересное, это витаминная фабрика, кстати работает даже  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Tram 27 - прошу расписаться - плюсик за Артиллерийскую!

----------


## Alexandr

Выдано!

----------


## piryur

А где находится эта часовенька?

----------


## Tram 27

> А где находится эта часовенька?


 На ул. Ак Королева возле рынка Южный

----------


## laura

> А где находится эта часовенька?


 Свято-Иверский монастырь, в районе Школьного аэродрома?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Королева, у рынка. Выдает труба на заднем плане.

----------


## Паноптикум

А где у нас витаминная фабрика?

----------


## Jorjic

> Tram 27 - прошу расписаться - плюсик за Артиллерийскую!


 Кайзер, ты только своим "сотранспортникам" плюсики раздаешь? Мне ни одного не выдал (шутка, но с долей истины).

----------


## piryur

> На ул. Ак Королева возле рынка Южный


  Правильно! +1

----------


## job2001

> Кайзер, ты только своим "сотранспортникам" плюсики раздаешь? Мне ни одного не выдал (шутка, но с долей истины).


 Есть такое дело :smileflag: 
Кстати по поводу вот этого вчерашнего дома - 
Я еще насобирал еще немного своих любимых домов из неоштукатуренного немецкого кирпича.
Вот за то, что в первый раз забыл про этот дом - мне стыдно :smileflag: 
Загадка на скорость :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Вот за то, что в первый раз забыл про этот дом - мне стыдно
> Загадка на скорость


 Торговая 8?

----------


## job2001

> Торговая 8?


 Я думал кто из вас с Жоржиком первым ответит :smileflag:  +1

А вот второй дом, чуть посложнее, он во дворе, но не так давно я давал загадку в которой он был немного виден.

----------


## Скрытик

> А вот второй дом, чуть посложнее, он во дворе, но не так давно я давал загадку в которой он был немного виден.


 Этот не помню.
А в коллекции есть дом с башенкой, что на Горького? Башенка фигурировала в самом начале топика.

https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10211&d=1161790878

----------


## GEBO

> Я думал кто из вас с Жоржиком первым ответит +1
> 
> А вот второй дом, чуть посложнее, он во дворе, но не так давно я давал загадку в которой он был немного виден.


 Не Маяковского, 7? :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Этот не помню.
> А в коллекции есть дом с башенкой, что на Горького? Башенка фигурировала в самом начале топика.
> 
> https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=10211&d=1161790878


 Да, спасибо, я помню об этом доме, но никак руки не дойдут его сфотографировать.




> Не Маяковского, 7?


 Надо было цифру замазать :smileflag:  +1
Вот он же не с фасада - https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=1182823&postcount=3667
Ну и третий дом, тоже во дворе -

----------


## Кузька

> А где у нас витаминная фабрика?


 Как раз там откуда фотография - Троицкая/Канатной.

----------


## Ortho

про львов: напротив нархоза (преображенская угол софиевской) - по обеим сторонам от арки и на кронштейнах балкона. не было под рукой фотика...

----------


## Vladxx

> Ну и третий дом, тоже во дворе


 Гоголя, дом с "шаром"

----------


## job2001

> Гоголя, дом с "шаром"


 Нет, но не очень далеко.

----------


## piryur

А третий кажется двор в пер. Вице-Адмирала Жукова (бывший Колодезный), дом 12-14, слева- стена здания, в котором когда-то был чей-то вычислительный центр. Напротив- стройка.

----------


## Omega

переулок Некрасова?

----------


## job2001

Нет, это не переулок :smileflag:  Улица...ближе наверное к Колодезному.

----------


## Jorjic

А это не Ришельевская? Стоматологический институт или что-то в этом роде.

----------


## job2001

Нет, не знаю как и подсказать.... может быть так - с телефонами в этом квартале наверное всегда было хорошо :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Коблевская между Толстова и Дворянской?

----------


## job2001

> Коблевская между Толстова и Дворянской?


 Наверное можно сказать и так :smileflag:  +1
Но я снимал со стороны Садовой, и не знаю точно есть ли там проход на Коблевскую, да и вообще какой точно адрес у этого дома. Но за ним и расположен тот укртелекомовский дом.

----------


## Ortho

Где это?
(недалеко находится спортивное сооружение и банк)

----------


## Ortho

да. +1 
адрес: Белинского 13
напротив - финбанк.

----------


## Ortho

а вот ещё:
(не очень далеко от предыдущего)

----------


## Паноптикум

не помню, спрашивала ли я или нет, но вот  что :smileflag:  где у нас  растёт в городе розовый каштанчеГ? :smileflag:

----------


## Ortho

де-то видел... :-/

----------


## Dam

> а вот ещё:
> (не очень далеко от предыдущего)


 Базарная (в крайнем случае Успенская) между Белинского и Канатной. Новый дом, помоему 9-ть или 12-ть этажей.

----------


## laura

> не помню, спрашивала ли я или нет, но вот  что где у нас  растёт в городе розовый каштанчеГ?


 В парке Победы, напротив Дворца спорта.

----------


## Dam

Лаура меня перегнала. Если не там, то в ботаническом.

----------


## Jorjic

> не помню, спрашивала ли я или нет, но вот  что где у нас  растёт в городе розовый каштанчеГ?


 Их относительно много. Есть (во всяком случае был) на 6-й Фонтана.

----------


## job2001

> да. +1 
> адрес: Белинского 13
> напротив - финбанк.


  :smileflag: 
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=1231897&postcount=3905





> не помню, спрашивала ли я или нет, но вот  что где у нас  растёт в городе розовый каштанчеГ?


 Во многих местах :smileflag:  Например около женской консультации на Говорова, в том же парке Победы как уже писали.

----------


## mlch

> не помню, спрашивала ли я или нет, но вот  что где у нас  растёт в городе розовый каштанчеГ?


 Помню два места:
1. На Гоголя, возле атлантов
2. В парке Победы. Если стоять спиной к Дворцу Спорта то справа от входа.

----------


## job2001

> Помню два места:
> 1. На Гоголя, возле атлантов
> 2. В парке Победы. Если стоять спиной к Дворцу Спорта то справа от входа.


 О, точно,  я пытался вспомнить где в центре города тоже видел такие каштаны.

----------


## Ortho

> https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=1231897&postcount=3905

----------


## Ortho

> Базарная (в крайнем случае Успенская) между Белинского и Канатной. Новый дом, помоему 9-ть или 12-ть этажей.


 +1
Базарная 1

----------


## job2001

> 


 Ну у меня же не было таких крупных планов :smileflag:  Это я к тому что ответить не успел :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

Не а это не Гоголя, но тоже центр. В этом дворе живут дети-предприниматели :smileflag: )) которые , когда мы ещё не успели зайти и толком посмотреть каштан заявили нам что сорванная веточка стОит 15 грн :smileflag:

----------


## audit_n

Переулок Некрасова, дома 7 и 9 имеют общий двор и там энти детки под энтим каштанчегом  :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

> Переулок Некрасова, дома 7 и 9 имеют общий двор и там энти детки под энтим каштанчегом


  ага :smileflag: )))) значит они со всеми такие ? :smileflag:

----------


## audit_n

> ага)))) значит они со всеми такие ?


  :smileflag:  наши просто  :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Это скорее не загадка, а фотоприкол  Табличка натуральная, никакого монтажа и фотошопа  :smileflag:  Папа мой прикололся

----------


## Dam

Этот домик в самом начале Мечникова, на склоне между ним и Балковской?

----------


## piryur

Нет, этот домик стоит у моего папы на "фазенде"  Табличку он снял с дома, отправленного под снос  :smileflag:  в 80-е годы (бывший "дом колхозника" в самом начале Мечникова).

----------


## Dam

Есть очень похожий там, где я описывал. Там у тетки даже огород есть, только для меня загадка, как туда спуститься.

----------


## mlch

Вот еще загадка. 
Где это?
Подозреваю, что Velena ответит первой  :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

> Вот еще загадка. 
> Где это?
> Подозреваю, что Velena ответит первой


 На Приморской есть что-то похожее.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Вот еще загадка. 
> Где это?
> Подозреваю, что Velena ответит первой


 Крупской?

----------


## mlch

Оба ответа примерно равноудаленны.  :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Гоголя?

----------


## mlch

> Гоголя?


 Уже ближе!
Кстати, был не прав про равноудаленность.  :smileflag:  
Сейчас проверил по карте - Приморская все же значительно ближе, чем Крупской.

----------


## Dam

Теперь только Преображенская в голову лезет. Пусть будет начало.

----------


## job2001

Тираспольская?

----------


## mlch

Оба мимо.
Даю более общую фотографию.

----------


## Паноптикум

ъъъ это не пер некрасова ?

----------


## тайка

Решельевкая?

----------


## тайка

упс нет)

----------


## mlch

Нет. Это не Некрасова и не Ришельевская

----------


## Ortho

или Щепкина р-н Преображенской, или Пастера, р-н горсада - похожие здания там помню... Скорее даже всё-таки Пастера!

----------


## piryur

Мне кажется, что это где-то в районе Белинского- Лидерсовского бульвара.

----------


## mlch

К сожалению, пока никто улицу не назвал. Хотя почти все "ходят" вокруг.  :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Это вообще фасад или двор?

----------


## mlch

> Это вообще фасад или двор?


 Фасад.
И рядом с достаточно посещаемым перекрестком.

----------


## Velena

К сожалению, я не в ОДессе- там осталась моя львиная база данных :smileflag:  Могу сказать- это  точно не Маразлиевская :smileflag: .
ТОрговая или Конная?

----------


## Omega

Чкалова/Пушкинская?

----------


## audit_n

> ... Могу сказать- это  точно не Маразлиевская.
> ТОрговая или Конная?


 А по-моему всё-таки Маразлиевская  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Не Маразлиевская, не Конная, не Торговая, не Пушкинская.

----------


## audit_n

пер. Маяковского или Гаванная?

----------


## Ribeiro

Ланжероновская

----------


## Alexandr

> Не Маразлиевская, не Конная, не Торговая, не Пушкинская.


 Что-то ближе Комсомольской. Но никак вспомнить не могу.

----------


## Dam

Пер. Нахимова.

----------


## mlch

> Что-то ближе Комсомольской. Но никак вспомнить не могу.


 Нет. Комсомольская подальше будет, чем многое из вышеперечисленного.
Подскажу еще:
Ближе всех *shadowofthemoon* подобралась.   :smileflag:

----------


## audit_n

На Льва Толстого есть дом, где Жуков жил. Не он?

----------


## mlch

> На Льва Толстого есть дом, где Жуков жил. Не он?


 Нет. Не он.
Хотя тот домик - тоже неплохо смотрится.  :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Ну озадачили! Либо Княжеская, либо Конная, но это я уже гадаю почти.

----------


## job2001

> На Льва Толстого есть дом, где Жуков жил. Не он?


 На льва толстого? Я такой дом только на дворянской знаю. Где он там?

По загадке - новосельская?

----------


## Alexandr

> Нет. Комсомольская подальше будет, чем многое из вышеперечисленного.


 Просто красно-желтых домов в Одессе... немало. )

----------


## mlch

> Ну озадачили! Либо Княжеская, либо Конная, но это я уже гадаю почти.


 Конную уже называли. Но и до Княжеской столько же примерно, как и до Старопортофранковской.

----------


## audit_n

Тогда или Коблевская, или Дворянская!

----------


## mlch

> Тогда или Коблевская, или Дворянская!


   
А без "или" можно? :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> А без "или" можно?


 Так конечно, Коблевская. Я эту "британскую книгу" столько раз рассматривал. Но льва почему-то не увидел. Это меня и смутило. Но приоритет, естественно, *audit_n*.

----------


## mlch

> Так конечно, Коблевская. Я эту "английскую книгу" столько раз рассматривал. Но льва почему-то не увидел. Это меня и смутило. Но приоритет, естественно, *audit_n*.


 Да. Коблевская. Почти рядом с Соборной площадью. Если я правильно помню - 47-й номер.
А львов там даже несколько. И все в достаточно приличном состоянии.

----------


## audit_n

*Коблевская 47* - это *точно*! Если идти от Соборки в сторону Дворянской, то сразу по правой стороне  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

О горе мне горе :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Тогда вот такой дом - уверен его видели все :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Этот дом помоему возле станции Одесса-малая. Вдоль путей стоит.

----------


## job2001

> Этот дом помоему возле станции Одесса-малая. Вдоль путей стоит.


 Правильно! Это с ул. Косвенной он так выглядит.  +1 не могу в который раз уже поставить помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## Dam

Ты ошибся не с Косвенной, а с Косовской.

----------


## job2001

> Ты ошибся не с Косвенной, а с Косовской.


 Да, конечно, все никак не могу запомнить это название :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Я опять клянчу. Кто мне плюс подарит?

----------


## mlch

> Я опять клянчу. Кто мне плюс подарит?


 Уже  :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

> Уже


 Дякую.

----------


## job2001

Раз желающих нет, то снова я - где у нас такая красота?

----------


## Dam

Это фасад?

----------


## job2001

> Это фасад?


 Не двор точно :smileflag:

----------


## Ribeiro

Может Карантинная? :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Может Карантинная?


 Сразу в цель :smileflag:  Если не ошибаюсь первый офис банка Портофранко, а сейчас Одесский вестник? Снято именно с Караттинной, хотя основной фасад все таки на Еврейской.
+1

----------


## Dam

Джоб выложи что-то еще, охота сегодня голову поломать.

----------


## mlch

> Джоб выложи что-то еще, охота сегодня голову поломать.


 Я не Джоб, но могу тоже выложить.  :smileflag:

----------


## Ortho

Фр.бульвар?

----------


## mlch

> Фр.бульвар?


 Нет. И не слишком близко к Французскому.

----------


## Ortho

р-н парка Шевченко

----------


## job2001

Лидерсовский ?

----------


## Omega

> Я не Джоб, но могу тоже выложить.


 Старопортофранковская?

----------


## la brune

Может Старопортофранковская?
Пока писала опередили...

На здание ХУДГРАФа похоже

----------


## RGM

вотъ  :smileflag:

----------


## la brune

Это не по дороге на дачу Ковалевского?
Улицу забыла

----------


## mlch

Пока все достаточно далеко от разгадки

----------


## la brune

to  RGM   Вспомнила название -Долгая

----------


## la brune

> Пока все достаточно далеко от разгадки


 Может начало Канатной

----------


## laura

> вотъ


 Ромашковая?

----------


## Ortho

> вотъ


 Неделина или Бригадная. в общем - р-н Чубаевки...

----------


## RGM

> to  RGM   Вспомнила название -Долгая


 да, верно, ты вспоминала неДолго  :smileflag: , такой себе частный замок есть не только у Шотландии а и у нас  :smileflag:

----------


## la brune

Да этот архитектурный шедевр трудно не заметить.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Как=то получилось, что я больше загадываю, чем отгадываю...

----------


## Ortho

да, блин...
понимаешь, что в жизни - почти некогда смотреть вверх!

----------


## mlch

Так я и не увидел даже приблизительного ответа на свою загадку

----------


## Jorjic

> Как=то получилось, что я больше загадываю, чем отгадываю...


 Тому есть две причины.
1.Ты не ставишь + за отгадки.
2.Загадываешь загадки до того, что отгадана предыдущая.
Это шутка.
А на самом деле загадывающих гораздо меньше, чем отгадывающих. И это не только здесь.

----------


## Jorjic

> Так я и не увидел даже приблизительного ответа на свою загадку


 А если Еврейская больница?

----------


## audit_n

Софиевская

----------


## Jorjic

> Софиевская


 О-па! Кажется попал. А я смотрю, что-то знакомое.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

mlch - Начало Старопортофранковской?

+ я не могу ставить, даже если сильно хочу...

----------


## Скрытик

Народ, вы все же не мешайте загадки в кучу, вроде договаривались...

----------


## Jorjic

> Как=то получилось, что я больше загадываю, чем отгадываю...


 Греческая?

----------


## Jorjic

> + я не могу ставить, даже если сильно хочу...


 Что такое? Ты поражен в правах? (раньше это называлось "лишенец")

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Не Греческая.

Наверное, мало плюсов и минусов раздаю...

----------


## mlch

Будете смеятся, но Jorjic и  audit_n дали практически равноудаленные ответы. Проверил по ДубльГис - разница - 50 метров!  :smileflag:  
Но направления - диаметрально разные.

----------


## audit_n

Преображенская

----------


## Скрытик

Маяковского?

----------


## Jorjic

> Будете смеятся, но Jorjic и  audit_n дали практически равноудаленные ответы. Проверил по ДубльГис - разница - 50 метров!  
> Но направления - диаметрально разные.


 Вроде попадаем на Тираспольскую, может Кузнечную?

----------


## audit_n

Скрытик - первый! А если нет, то фотостудия - не "Ассоль" называется? Тогда - Новосельского!

----------


## Jorjic

> Скрытик - первый!


 Он же и последний. Где такое на Маяковского?

----------


## mlch

И все - мимо!
Сейчас выложу более общий снимок.

----------


## Jorjic

> И все - мимо!
> Сейчас выложу более общий снимок.


 Естественно, я просто гадал по карте.

----------


## mlch

Ну а так?

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну а так?


 Александровский проспект?

----------


## job2001

Базарная?

----------


## audit_n

> Ну а так?


 Пер. Чайковского ?

----------


## mlch

Jorjic ближе!
Впрочем, до Базарной тоже не очень далеко

----------


## Dam

Похожий дом есть на Преображенской.

----------


## Скрытик

Воронцовский пер.?

----------


## Freez

> Как=то получилось, что я больше загадываю, чем отгадываю...


 По всей видимости - Екатерининская.

----------


## Скрытик

Нет, Еврейская?

----------


## la brune

Еврейская между К.Маркса и Пр. Мира

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Скрытик чью загадку отгадывал?

----------


## mlch

Нет. Не Еврейская.

----------


## audit_n

> Еврейская между К.Маркса и Пр. Мира


 По знаку, запрещающему к СБУ подъехать догадались?

----------


## Скрытик

> Скрытик чью загадку отгадывал?


 mlch-а.

Не Старобазарный сквер?

----------


## Скрытик

> По знаку, запрещающему к СБУ подъехать догадались?


 Да, но это оказывается не он...

----------


## audit_n

> Скрытик чью загадку отгадывал?


 А разгадал чью?

----------


## la brune

> По знаку, запрещающему к СБУ подъехать догадались?


 Да пыталась догадаться...
Может Жуковского

----------


## piryur

Пер. Нечипоренко

----------


## audit_n

:smileflag:  Токо что Пушкинскую не назвали  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Выкладываю последнюю подсказку.
Более общего вида у меня просто нет  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Токо что Пушкинскую не назвали


 Ну, еще столько не называли!  :smileflag:  
Хотя один плюсик я уже должен дать. 
Разгадаем - объясню кому и за что.

----------


## piryur

Пер. Р. Шухевича (бывший Грибоедова)

----------


## audit_n

Какой же всё-таки у нас в городе бардак с этим транспортом!

----------


## mlch

> Пер. Р. Шухевича (бывший Грибоедова)


 Мне все же больше нравится название Покровский переулок! 
Покровский угол Троицкой.
А еще один плюсик - Скрытику.
Там действительно есть знак, не разрешающий подъехать к СБУ :smileflag:

----------


## audit_n

http://www.forum.od.ua/showpost.php?p=1290434&postcount=4296

----------


## piryur

Немного оффтопа: таки новый дом по Жуковского 33 напрочь перекрыл этот многострадальный переулок, по крайней мере, с одной стороны... Наверное, работники той конторы (глубинного бурения) постарались

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Под домом на Жуковского 33 есть арка, через которую из переулка можно выехать на Жуковского.

Теперь переходим к моей загадке.

----------


## audit_n

А у Кайзера - Екатерининская  :smileflag:  или Маяковского  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> http://www.forum.od.ua/showpost.php?p=1290434&postcount=4296


 Да. Вопрос был задан Брюнету (или Брюнетке? ), но ответил то на него утвердительно Скрытик!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

У меня не Екатерининская

----------


## mlch

> У меня не Екатерининская


 Преображенская?

----------


## audit_n

Маяковского?

----------


## la brune

Кирова?

----------


## Скрытик

> Маяковского?


 Похож, но там дом гораздо красивее.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Поглядите вверх...

----------


## audit_n

> Поглядите вверх...


 Дык темень же на улице! 
А на фоте вверху - небо...

----------


## mlch

> Поглядите вверх...


 Да вроде не видно трамвайных проводов 
Хотя... Вроде растяжка есть  :smileflag:

----------


## la brune

Вверх посмотрела,
увеличила .
даже в окна заглянула

----------


## job2001

Еврейская чуть ниже Ришельевской :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

job2001 - взято

----------


## job2001

Теперь моя очередь выпрашивать плюсики - подайте кто что может;-)
Я за это еще одну загадку загадаю :smileflag:

----------


## audit_n

:smileflag:  Аааа, во всём "виноват" Скрытик!  :smileflag: 

Но я тоже честно спрашивал: чью загадку он отгадал  :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

10 апреля или Серова. Там, помоему, еще детсад.

----------


## job2001

> 10 апреля или Серова. Там, помоему, еще детсад.


 И все таки или или? :smileflag:  По фото можно точно сказать.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Серова 14 и 10 Апреля 14 - 3-этажные жилые дома.

----------


## job2001

> Серова 14 и 10 Апреля 14 - 3-этажные жилые дома.


 Тем не менее это один из них :smileflag:  Лично фотографировал - то что там внутри я не знаю.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Странно, значит справочник врет. В таком случае - Серова 14.

----------


## Dam

Пусть будет Серова.

----------


## job2001

> Странно, значит справочник врет. В таком случае - Серова 14.


 +1



> Пусть будет Серова.


 Тоже +1, но как всегда не могу поставить :smileflag:  Помогите плиз.

Для доказательства у меня и докУмент есть. То что Серова, а не 10 апреля - по брусчатке.

----------


## Jorjic

> Тоже +1, но как всегда не могу поставить Помогите плиз.


 Уже помог.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

От архитектуры большой к архитектуре маленькой...

----------


## job2001

> Уже помог.


 Спасибо

----------


## audit_n

Вот опять опоздал  :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

У меня не загадка,у  меня скорей вопрос-уточнение :smileflag: 
 Многие наверно, знают что то за место. а что это такое  интересно? похоже на кран или не совсем?



вообще очень странное и интерсное6 место. расскажите о нём. Если мне понравится ответ, скорей всего награда последует :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

> От архитектуры большой к архитектуре маленькой...


 Оччень на Кривую балку похоже.

----------


## audit_n

Это - однозначно родник, он же ключ, он же "ФОНТАН" !

----------


## Ortho

а где?

----------


## Vaita

> а где?


 Это тот самый двор, в который можно войти с Военного спусека, под Тещиным мостом и выйти в Воронцовском пер. Так этот фонтанчик как раз со стороны Военного спуска

----------


## Ortho

спасибо!

----------


## Скрытик

> Еврейская чуть ниже Ришельевской


 Я догадывался по вопросу мне при разгадке предыдущей загадки, но не зная точного положения решил не встревать  :smileflag:

----------


## Vaita

Если быть более точной, Военный спуск 1

----------


## Кузька

> У меня не загадка,у  меня скорей вопрос-уточнение
>  Многие наверно, знают что то за место. а что это такое  интересно? похоже на кран или не совсем?
> 
> вообще очень странное и интерсное6 место. расскажите о нём. Если мне понравится ответ, скорей всего награда последует


 А разве это не Польский спуск? Возле лестницы, которая спускается с Дерибасовской? Там еще как бы скверик-газончик (не знаю даже как назвать) за спиной у ДеРибаса.

----------


## Freez

> Еврейская чуть ниже Ришельевской


 


> job2001 - взято


 О горе мне! ©  :smileflag:   Это было вторым вариантом моего ответа, но по неизвестной причине подумалось что это дом на Екатерининской (между Греческой и Дерибасовской) с такими же гм... башенками-грудями  :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

> Это тот самый двор, в который можно войти с Военного спусека, под Тещиным мостом и выйти в Воронцовском пер. Так этот фонтанчик как раз со стороны Военного спуска


  ага,  +1!  при том, если подняться наверх во  двор с интересного ракурса можно увидеть   Тёщин мост. Вот  это та сама  лестница

----------


## Паноптикум

> А разве это не Польский спуск? Возле лестницы, которая спускается с Дерибасовской? Там еще как бы скверик-газончик (не знаю даже как назвать) за спиной у ДеРибаса.


 неа, это правда Военный спуск. Очень необычно оттуда  прямо в Воронцовский попасть

----------


## piryur

Кстати, очень похожий по форме источник действительно есть (или уже был?) на Польском спуске, между тротуаром и "сквером-газоном" (как точно назвал его Кузька!). В холодную зиму 1975г., когда не работал даже водопровод, мои домашние ходили туда по воду с Канатной, где тогда обитала наша семья  :smileflag:  Уж не знаю, сохранился ли он... Хотя мимо часто проезжаю...
По рассказам соседей, в первое время после постройки одесского водопровода в городе было несколько таких "публичных источников", т.к. ещё не у всех в квартирах были проложены водопроводные трубы... Но это только красивая (или не очень) версия

----------


## piryur

P.S. Спасибо, Паноптикум, за новый маршрут  
На днях возьму комплект городского туриста (паспорт, фонарь, бутерброд, пулемёт :smileflag:  )...  "И пойдём..." (И.Сусанин)

----------


## Паноптикум

Не за что. А я  схожу на  Польскую.

----------


## Jorjic

> Кстати, очень похожий по форме источник действительно есть (или уже был?) на Польском спуске, между тротуаром и "сквером-газоном" (как точно назвал его Кузька!). В холодную зиму 1975г., когда не работал даже водопровод, мои домашние ходили туда по воду с Канатной, где тогда обитала наша семья  Уж не знаю, сохранился ли он... Хотя мимо часто проезжаю...
> По рассказам соседей, в первое время после постройки одесского водопровода в городе было несколько таких "публичных источников", т.к. ещё не у всех в квартирах были проложены водопроводные трубы... Но это только красивая (или не очень) версия


 Такого оформления я не помню, а то, что там есть выход подпочвенных вод - это точно. Действительно, во время той памятной аварии, когда в городе 3 дня не было воды и света, мы брали там воду. Источник был обустроен на скорую руку, чтобы удобно было набирать воду. Она мало пригодна для питья, слишком щелочная. Такой же источник был в районе Херсонского сквера.

----------


## Паноптикум

А где Хрустальный сквер? вообще интересует подобное ещё что  то в городе

----------


## job2001

> А где Хрустальный сквер? вообще интересует подобное ещё что  то в городе


 Позволю себе заметить - Херсонский :smileflag: 
А самый большой такой источник  - на водопроводной)

----------


## audit_n

Всмысле хрустальный  рази такой сквер в городе есть?

----------


## audit_n

:smileflag:  А Херсонский - это тот, над которым начинается улица Пастера  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> А Херсонский - это тот, над которым начинается улица Пастера


 Да, именно он.

----------


## audit_n

А двух Лёв: чёрного и белого уже кто-то показывал?

----------


## audit_n

вот этих:

----------


## Dam

> Да, именно он.


 От сквера, правда, рожки да ножки остались.

----------


## Паноптикум

Вот я невнимательный))) хотя красивое название было бы у сквера. Так вот, а где именно на Водопроводной?

----------


## Dam

> Вот я невнимательный))) хотя красивое название было бы у сквера. Так вот, а где именно на Водопроводной?


 Точно не внимательная :smileflag:  . Возле Пересыпьского моста, там конечная 3-го, 30-го и других трамваев.

----------


## audit_n

На Водопроводной водокачка находится  :smileflag: 

А что на счёт львов?

----------


## Jorjic

> А что на счёт львов?


 Где эти львы находятся, я не знаю. Но обнаружилась интересная тенденция - металлических львов стали переставлять, видимо это стало модно. На этом фото черный лев тоже, по-моему, не на своем первоначальном месте.

----------


## audit_n

А теперь можете сказать, что и белый - не на месте  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> А теперь можете сказать, что и белый - не на месте


 Я даже, кажется, знаю где это. Переулок Некрасова.
Тут вообще интересно. Сколько хожу мимо, не обращал внимания. Там же привратные столбы, значит черные львы как раз на своем месте. Неужели там была подворотня?

----------


## audit_n

> Я даже, кажется, знаю где это. Переулок Некрасова.
> Тут вообще интересно. Сколько хожу мимо, не обращал внимания. Там же привратные столбы, значит черные львы как раз на своем месте. Неужели там была подворотня?


 Люди! Срочно ставьте ему плюсы! (А то у меня - кончились  ) Там *БЫЛА* подворотня: видел своими глазами, когда люди, живущие под белым львом, ремонт делали!
Где-то в середине прошлого века дома по Некрасова 3 и 5 не имели общего двора - между ними был забор, а это - *въезд* в третий номер.

----------


## la brune

> Люди! Срочно ставьте ему плюсы! (А то у меня - кончились  ) Там *БЫЛА* подворотня: видел своими глазами, когда люди, живущие под белым львом, ремонт делали!
> Где-то в середине прошлого века дома по Некрасова 3 и 5 не имели общего двора - между ними был забор, а это - *въезд* в третий номер.


 Я уже добавила

----------


## audit_n

Спасибко!

----------


## Jorjic

> Люди! Срочно ставьте ему плюсы! (А то у меня - кончились  ) Там *БЫЛА* подворотня: видел своими глазами, когда люди, живущие под белым львом, ремонт делали!
> Где-то в середине прошлого века дома по Некрасова 3 и 5 не имели общего двора - между ними был забор, а это - *въезд* в третий номер.


 Убил! Я же по этому переулку каждый день ходил в школу. Свободного доступа во дворы ("чужаки") не было, но подворотню мог бы и запомнить. Сам ремонт, конечно, помню, но без деталей.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Мою загадку не взяли. Это трансформаторная будка около Овна на Армейской.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот новая загадка - на скорость.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

взято. Еще загадка. Это разминочка перед сложной

----------


## rollin12

Троицкая угол Преображенской

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это таки-да Педин на Старопортофранковской угол Колонтаевской.

А вот и новая загадочка.

----------


## laura

> А вот и новая загадочка.


 Напоминает ул. Перекопской Победы на участке между Староконным и Балковской. Есть там похожее строение.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не совсем Перекопской Победы-Градоначальницкая, но очень рядом. Это переулочек на склоне между Градоначальницкой и спуском Олейника, по которому 15-й трамвай на Фрунзе спускается.

Загадка считается взятой.

----------


## job2001

Хоть и не Ильф я с Петровым, но продолжу одноэтажную Одессу.

----------


## mlch

> Хоть и не Ильф я с Петровым, но продолжу одноэтажную Одессу.


 Ленинградская?

----------


## laura

> Хоть и не Ильф я с Петровым, но продолжу одноэтажную Одессу.


 Торговая?

----------


## alim

Канатная, между Пироговской и Семинарской (Гамарника).

----------


## job2001

> Канатная, между Пироговской и Семинарской (Гамарника).


 Абсолютно правильно. +1
А вот такой?

----------


## Паноптикум

Двор за домом офицеров?

----------


## Паноптикум

> А разве это не Польский спуск? Возле лестницы, которая спускается с Дерибасовской? Там еще как бы скверик-газончик (не знаю даже как назвать) за спиной у ДеРибаса.


 Что то не нашла там ничего кроме разрушенного фонтана

----------


## Jorjic

> Что то не нашла там ничего кроме разрушенного фонтана


 Источник, из которого мы брали воду, был прямо под стенкой "сквера" на Польском спуске.

----------


## job2001

> Двор за домом офицеров?


 Нет, центрее :smileflag:

----------


## Кузька

> Что то не нашла там ничего кроме разрушенного фонтана


 


> Источник, из которого мы брали воду, был прямо под стенкой "сквера" на Польском спуске.


 Именно там! Почти каждый день там проезжаю, но остался ли там "источник" давно уже не обращала внимание.

----------


## piryur

> Нет, центрее


 Что-то напоминает мне "окрестности" высотки с магазином "Дары природы" на Канатной

----------


## job2001

> Что-то напоминает мне "окрестности" высотки с магазином "Дары природы" на Канатной


 Нет. Уверен мимо этого дома все проезжали-проходили много раз :smileflag:

----------


## alim

А мне кажется, что это снято с тыльной стороны здания облгосадминистрации на ул. Канатной.

----------


## job2001

> А мне кажется, что это снято с тыльной стороны здания облгосадминистрации на ул. Канатной.


 Не. Это не тыльная сторона :smileflag:  Точнее...даже не знаю как подсказать..но снимал не со двора.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А откуда это снято?

----------


## Паноптикум

район Михайловской?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Не Михайловская, хотя направление выбрано верно.

----------


## la brune

> А откуда это снято?


 Район завода Краян?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Не совсем

----------


## la brune

> Не совсем


 ул. Водопроводная ?

----------


## la brune

Газовый переулок?

----------


## job2001

Если не ошибаюсь эта башня в районе пруда на ул. Стуса, и церковь там же, тогда это снято ..не знаю как назвается..когда ехать в сторону области по ивановскому мосту  - справа.

----------


## Joozy

Прямо по курсу у нас Соборка,но я никак не могу понять откуда снято

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

job2001 - район взят. Это снято с 9-этажки в Селекционном институте.

----------


## job2001

> job2001 - район взят. Это снято с 9-этажки в Селекционном институте.


 Вот по ней узнал :smileflag:  Хотя бывал я в той 9этажке - но что-то не запомнил такого вида, думал может с трубы разобранной справа от ивановского моста можно такое снять :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

> Не. Это не тыльная сторона Точнее...даже не знаю как подсказать..но снимал не со двора.


  Может быть со стороны переулка? Не помню точно, как он называется...

----------


## job2001

> Может быть со стороны переулка? Не помню точно, как он называется...


 Нет,подсказываю -  это одна из центральных улиц :smileflag:  снято не заходя никуда.

----------


## Vaita

А это часом не Балковская? Левая сторона, если от Пересыпского моста

----------


## audit_n

Прошпект Шевченко?

----------


## job2001

Одна из центральных улиц, причем значительно центрее чем пироговская :smileflag:  И еще подсказка - рядом находится здание, которое в принципе забирает все внимание, поэтому трудно рассмотреть чуть в глубине это одноэтажное строение :smileflag:

----------


## Freez

> Одна из центральных улиц, причем значительно центрее чем пироговская И еще подсказка - рядом находится здание, которое в принципе забирает все внимание, поэтому трудно рассмотреть чуть в глубине это одноэтажное строение


 Одна из Арнаутских?
Дайте еще фотку! Я тут все мозги уже проел за день, пытаясь отгадать  :smileflag:

----------


## audit_n

Канатная?

----------


## Vaita

Большая Арнаутская, между Осипова и Шмидта?

----------


## job2001

Все мимо. Другого фото к сожалению нет. Еще одно уточнение :smileflag:  - фото сделано сквозь решетку забора.

----------


## audit_n

Краснова или Родопроводная?

----------


## Vaita

Среднефонтанская возле Чудо-города?

----------


## job2001

Странные у вас представление о центре города :smileflag:  Наверное последняя подсказка :smileflag:  - я не зря загадал эту загадку в эти выходные :smileflag:

----------


## gella

Троицкая ?

----------


## job2001

> Троицкая ?


 Почти, но немного глубже :smileflag:  Особенно если вспомнить все мои подсказки и попытаться найти точное местоположение :smileflag:

----------


## Vaita

Пантелеймоновская возле Привоза?

----------


## job2001

> Пантелеймоновская возле Привоза?


 Нет, gella почти точно угадала, просто хотелось бы уточнения :smileflag:  Но на +1 она в любом случае заработала :smileflag:

----------


## rollin12

кирха?

----------


## job2001

Кирха+Троицкая? 
Нет.

----------


## audit_n

Троицкая, но это - вид с Екатерининской или какого-то переулка?

----------


## job2001

> Троицкая, но это - вид с Екатерининской или какого-то переулка?


 Ну название прозвучало, так что +1. Это здание находится на территории 5 больницы, но впритык почти примыкает к Троицкому собору. Зимой прекрасно видно с улицы :smileflag:

----------


## RGM

:smileflag: 
ну многие наверняка догадаются

----------


## Richard_I

> ну многие наверняка догадаются


 Фонтанская дорога, район 11-12 станции Б.Фонтана?

----------


## Паноптикум

точно.   чей дом интересно?

----------


## RGM

> Фонтанская дорога, район 11-12 станции Б.Фонтана?


 ставлю плюсик, это "Гидромонтаж" угол Фонтанской и Костанди

----------


## audit_n

А вот - другая современность: кривобалконная 
Где такая?

----------


## job2001

> А вот - другая современность: кривобалконная 
> Где такая?


 Скворцова?

----------


## audit_n

> Скворцова?


 Не Скворцова, но район города - правильный, а улица - более центральная  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Малиновского?

----------


## Vaita

Судя по всему это какой то новострой на Рекордной или Бреуса

----------


## audit_n

Более главная улица  :smileflag:

----------


## Vaita

И. Рабина в районе дома мебели?

----------


## audit_n

Может я вас районом с толку сбил  :smileflag:

----------


## Alex

> Может я вас районом с толку сбил


 Балковская недалеко от междугородней АТС?

----------


## Istarin

Бисквитный переулок?

----------


## Vaita

Балковская/Дальницкая

----------


## Vaita

Паралельно идет Головковская

----------


## audit_n

> Балковская/Дальницкая


 Именно +1. Там и возведен этот шедевр современного зодчества.

----------


## Leonid Stern

зачем  покрышки по 4 стороны вышки?  :smileflag:

----------


## alim

Вышка, как вышка, телевизионная, на 3-й ст. Б. Фонтана, видно невооруженным глазом. А покрышки... какие покрышки? Не вижу никаких покрышек...

----------


## Leonid Stern

по вашему это НЛО?))

----------


## Ortho

растяжки натагивают для покраски...

----------


## Jorjic

> Вышка, как вышка, телевизионная, на 3-й ст. Б. Фонтана, видно невооруженным глазом. А покрышки... какие покрышки? Не вижу никаких покрышек...


 Покрышки там действительно болтаются, сегодня убедился.
Может это кранцы для причаливания НЛО? :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Это кто-то из работников телецентра "зимнюю" резину на лето "спрятал"  :smileflag:  Помните, как в каком-то фильме (кажется "Бумер") тракторист подвешивал свой трактор на кран, чтобы ночью не "увели"  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

На моем фотике оптика позволит снять их крупным планом, так что завтра постараюсь развеять сомнения.

----------


## Ortho

KW - там они действительно есть. висят с тех пор, как там покраску затеяли...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот загадка.

----------


## mlch

Был когда-то похожий домик в районе второй Заставы. Если идти через пути к Черноморгидрострою. 
Но не уверен, что это он.

----------


## la brune

Может возле моста на Водопроводной?

----------


## Vaita

Похоже на р-н Ивановского моста

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

все неправильно.

----------


## piryur

Район пересыпских мостов?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

<<<Район пересыпских мостов?

Да, это там. А что это за здание и где конкретно оно находится?

----------


## job2001

А не Одесса восточная случаем?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

случаем нет... Место в общем уже определили.

----------


## Ribeiro

На спуске между Софиевской и Приморской

----------


## Скрытик

Около ТЭЦ, точнее не помню.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ладно, это прямо под одной из насыпей стоит... А что там в этом здании?

----------


## audit_n

Ж/д станция Одесса-Порт ?

----------


## job2001

Немного поглощения старой Одессы - новой :smileflag: 
1.

----------


## Freez

> Немного поглощения старой Одессы - новой
> 1.


 Если это загадка, то Пантелеймоновская в районе Привоза  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Если это загадка, то Пантелеймоновская в районе Привоза


 Правильно. +1
А вот это?

----------


## Jorjic

> А вот это?


 Просто по антуражу - Гагаринское плато?

----------


## job2001

> Просто по антуражу - Гагаринское плато?


 Нет. 
Еще немного антуража.

----------


## Richard_I

> Правильно. +1
> А вот это?


 Между Зоопарковой и Пионерской

----------


## piryur

Хм, площадь 10-го апреля? Рядом "Сады Победы"

----------


## Ortho

100 пудофф

----------


## Freez

> Нет. 
> Еще немного антуража.


 Маршала Говорова, почти угол Пионерской.

----------


## job2001

> Между Зоопарковой и Пионерской


 Соврешенно точно. +1
Еще хотел показать немного антуража, это обсуждалось в другой теме :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

Пионерская-зоопарковая. К хозяину этой кучи уже и санэпид станцию  вызывали он закатывал дикие истерики . и вот ... всё по-прежнему

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Мою загадку в подробностях таки не разгадали. Это бывший хлебзавод сразу за Глухим мостом, если ехать 20 трамваем от Херсонского сквера.

Даю новую загадку.

----------


## Jorjic

> Мою загадку в подробностях таки не разгадали. Это бывший хлебзавод сразу за Глухим мостом, если ехать 20 трамваем от Херсонского сквера.
> Даю новую загадку.


 Ты слишком суров. Неужели в этой развалюхе хлебзавод? Ладно, без обид, это так, к слову.
А по делу. Может это двор на Софиевской?

----------


## job2001

> Ты слишком суров. Неужели в этой развалюхе хлебзавод? Ладно, без обид, это так, к слову.
> А по делу. Может это двор на Софиевской?


 Да, это первый двор по Софиевской.

----------


## NeMo

> Да, это первый двор по Софиевской.


 Да. Как-то по небу сразу чувствуецца склон за домиком и море там.

----------


## piryur

Немного похож на дом в начале Пастера, впритык к Херсонскому скверу. Наверное немудрено, т.к., скорее всего, эти дома примерно одних лет постройки(?).
А кто видел эту стену? И где? 
P.S. Странно! Даже попыток не было... Добавил фото в качестве подсказки...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Моя загадка про Софиевскую взята. 

На тему загадки про кабель и аптеку. На территории Нового рынка такого нет?

----------


## piryur

Нет, не на Новом рынке...

----------


## Dam

Похожая аптека есть на Балковской возле исполкома, но не уверен.

----------


## audit_n

Б. Фонтан?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

На Балковской нет такой аптеки, иначе я бы уже взял загадку.

----------


## piryur

Нет, пока никто даже рядом не проходил...

----------


## piryur

> Похожая аптека есть на Балковской возле исполкома, но не уверен.


 Нет, аптека возле Приморского райсуда (раньше там был Ильичёвский райисполком) закрыта. По слухам, там будет офис ОАО "Фармация" (переедет с Жуковского, 20).

----------


## job2001

Или поскот или французский б-р.
Кучно я сегодня стреляю :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Или поскот или французский б-р.
> Кучно я сегодня стреляю


 Думаю, что не Поскот. Там очень характерная кладка. Наверное это и имелось в виду. Иначе зачем загадывать голую стенку. Я где-то эту кладку видел, но не могу припомнить где.

----------


## job2001

> Думаю, что не Поскот. Там очень характерная кладка. Наверное это и имелось в виду. Иначе зачем загадывать голую стенку. Я где-то эту кладку видел, но не могу припомнить где.


 Вот кладка мне как раз и напоминает район Французского-Белинского к морю. А поскот - стиль вывески :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот кладка мне как раз и напоминает район Французского-Белинского к морю. А поскот - стиль вывески


 Кладка - да. А такая вывеска вездесуща и непобедима.

----------


## Dam

Я что-то не понял,он же вроде сказал, где это.

----------


## job2001

> Кладка - да. А такая вывеска вездесуща и непобедима.


 Не соглашусь - уходящая натура. Вроде магазина Продукты №... или Столовая  :smileflag:  Не так уж много советских артефактов осталось, даже дверей вот таких, везде меняют на турецкий металлопластик.

----------


## Jorjic

> Не соглашусь - уходящая натура. Вроде магазина Продукты №... или Столовая  Не так уж много советских артефактов осталось, даже дверей вот таких, везде меняют на турецкий металлопластик.


 Уходящая - да, конечно. Но уходить она еще будет...
Я, конечно, не имею в виду центр города.

----------


## piryur

Эх, сутки прошли, а это практически центр города... Старосенная площадь, рядом конечная многих трамвайных мрашрутов  , дом 15, аптека №11, ныне закрытая  и ПКФ "Виста", которая, насколько я понял, занимается укладкой такого камня  :smileflag:  (не реклама!)

----------


## piryur

А это, наверное, одна из первых в Одессе трансформаторных будок? Попробуем отгадать, где она расположена?

----------


## audit_n

Спуск Военный под Сабанеевым мостом!

----------


## laura

> А это, наверное, одна из первых в Одессе трансформаторных будок? Попробуем отгадать, где она расположена?


 По-моему, это на углу Щепкина и Преображенской.

----------


## piryur

Там, скорее всего, расположены однотипные с этой будки-"домики". Но эта- в другом месте  Расположена она на перекрёстке вблизи магазина, очень популярного в 70-80-е годы...

----------


## rollin12

> А это, наверное, одна из первых в Одессе трансформаторных будок? Попробуем отгадать, где она расположена?


 комитетская угол картамышевской

----------


## Dam

Не совсем угол. Между девятиэтажкой и хрущевкой -- дальше школа. Проморгал я вопрос.

----------


## piryur

> комитетская угол картамышевской


 Именно там!  Прямо на пересечении Комитетской, Картамышевской и Банного пер. (недалеко). 100%. Поздравляю!

----------


## piryur

Поскольку желающих нет, задаю следующую загадку: где находится эта вывеска?  :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

> Поскольку желающих нет, задаю следующую загадку: где находится эта вывеска?


 На Староконном. Есть там магазинчик систем видеонаблюдения. Со стороны Раскидайловской.

----------


## piryur

Пока никто не угадал  Добавляю фото в качестве подсказки 
P.S. Это центр города... "Самый-самый"

----------


## Скрытик

Переулок Красный.
Бывший магазин ноутбуков.

----------


## Скрытик

> Скрытик, ты злой!  опередил...


 Неа, я добрый - просто рано на работу приезжаю  :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

> Переулок Красный.
> Бывший магазин ноутбуков.


 Место угадано точно! Но мне казалось, что там какое-то время продавались масштабные копии (модели) самолётов, кораблей, танков и т.д. Но это уже не так важно  +1
P.S. А поставить + не могу  "Допоможите, люди добрые! Хто скока может!"

----------


## Jorjic

> P.S. А поставить + не могу  "Допоможите, люди добрые! Хто скока может!"


 Сделано.

----------


## piryur

Спасибо!

----------


## audit_n

Где такое домишко?

----------


## Скрытик

> Где такое домишко?


 Приморский? Хотя наверное это было бы слишком просто  :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

> Приморский? Хотя наверное это было бы слишком просто


 Похоже, очень похоже на здание бывшего Жовтневого райисполкома на Приморском бульваре. И фонарь похожий

----------


## Jorjic

> Похоже, очень похоже на здание бывшего Жовтневого райисполкома на Приморском бульваре. И фонарь похожий


 Чего усложнять? Оно и есть.

----------


## audit_n

:smileflag:  Плин, с Вами рядом  садиться за компьютер страшно  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Мне понравилась история о том что земля на приморском в те далекие времена отдавалась бесплатно - только за обещание построить красивый дом! Правда до того несколько домов таки рухнули со склонов...

----------


## Jorjic

> Плин, с Вами рядом  садиться за компьютер страшно


 Не, мы вообще, во всякои случае я, белые и пушистые. А домик, действительно, очень красивый. Всегда им любуюсь.

----------


## Jorjic

> Мне понравилась история о том что земля на приморском в те далекие времена отдавалась бесплатно - только за обещание построить красивый дом! Правда до того несколько домов таки рухнули со склонов...


 Я этого не знал.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я этого не знал.


 Я читал об этом в нескольких источниках.

----------


## Alexandr

Эх, не успел я про свой дом ответить. ))))

----------


## Freez

Никто ничего не загадывает, загадаю я - где это?

----------


## Jorjic

> Никто ничего не загадывает, загадаю я - где это?


 Ох, как интересно! Красиво очень. Где это - ума не приложу, такое смешение всего. Здорово!

----------


## Dam

Похоже двор на пр. Шевченко угол пр. Гагарина.

----------


## Freez

> Похоже двор на пр. Шевченко угол пр. Гагарина.


 Собственно, да. Но, этот дом выходит на Романа Кармена  :smileflag:  
Тем не менее +1
А как раз напротив этого балкона, балкон дома, который выходит на проспект Шевченко:

----------


## Freez

Еще одна загадка:

----------


## Dam

Похоже на парк Победы.

----------


## gella

Дюковский

----------


## Freez

> Дюковский


 Он самый, +1.

----------


## piryur

Ну, раз желающих нет, выложу я кое-что из архива

----------


## Dam

Толстого. Между Комсомольской и пл. Толстого.

----------


## piryur

Правильно! Есть там такой узкий проход, формально- это продолжение ул. Толстого. Но что там делает Голден Телеком, мне не понятно. +1

----------


## job2001

Прерву затишье.

----------


## Скрытик

> Прерву затишье.


 Пастера?

----------


## job2001

> Пастера?


 Нет.

----------


## Кузька

> Прерву затишье.


 Это не здание интерната школы Столярского ?

----------


## job2001

> Это не здание интерната школы Столярского ?


 Нет, но что-то от интерната в этом здании имеется :smileflag:

----------


## Кузька

> Нет, но что-то от интерната в этом здании имеется


 Решетки навеяли... :smileflag:

----------


## Ribeiro

Медин?

----------


## job2001

> Решетки навеяли...


 Это жжж неспроста ;-) Конечно не все так буквально, но..


Нет, и не медин.

----------


## job2001

> Приморский район ... Угадайте где это ?


 Чего угадывать то - Французский угол Довженко :smileflag: 
Точнее даже угол Кирпичного. Даже если не узнать дом, который в Операции Ы запечатлен, то высотка у облисполкома слишком уж заметная :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Мне просто понравилась данная тема а другой фотки с темой города на компе не было вот я и бросил на форум то что было .... Ответ правильный на 100%


 Я в том смысле, что тут гадать как раз и не пришлось, место узнал 100%. Вообще большие панорманые снимки в Одессе достаточно легко отгадывать как мне кажется, особенно с новостроем. Хотя..это мое мнение. 
Тема хорошая, так что любым фото рады :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

> Прерву затишье.


 На университет больно похоже.

----------


## job2001

> На университет больно похоже.


 Я бы сказал - школа, а не университет :smileflag:  Опять таки - не буквально :smileflag:

----------


## Иван_Дулин

> Чего угадывать то - Французский угол Довженко
> Точнее даже угол Кирпичного. Даже если не узнать дом, который в Операции Ы запечатлен, то высотка у облисполкома слишком уж заметная


 А какой дом и где в "операции Ы" был запечатлен?) Просветите..)

----------


## OMF

> А какой дом и где в "операции Ы" был запечатлен?) Просветите..)


 На снимке "Дом специалистов". Если мне не изменяет память, то это дом 12 или 14 (у меня там жило много одноклассников, но давненько) 

"Операцию Ы" снимали напротив по Довженко (во дворе пятиэтажки с гастрономом), но в сцене, где Шурик с девушкой идут к подъезду, этот дом (с характерными круглыми окнами) хорошо виден.

----------


## job2001

> На снимке "Дом специалистов". Если мне не изменяет память, то это дом 12 или 14 (у меня там жило много одноклассников, но давненько) 
> 
> "Операцию Ы" снимали напротив по Довженко (во дворе пятиэтажки с гастрономом), но в сцене, где Шурик с девушкой идут к подъезду, этот дом (с характерными круглыми окнами) хорошо виден.


 Я его знаю под названием дом Симоненко :smileflag:  Тоже  в нем есть дальние знакомые.



> А какой дом и где в "операции Ы" был запечатлен?) Просветите..)


 Не устаю рекламировать :smileflag:  Очень интересно и познавательно - http://zabyg17.livejournal.com , и в частности - http://zabyg17.livejournal.com/116666.html. Вот сам скрин - http://www.ljplus.ru/img/z/a/zabyg17/cap302.jpg



По загадке, я могу показать снимок крупнее - но уже на скорость будет. Пока еще маленькое уточнение - это не школа, это "ворота в школу"

----------


## job2001

Тогда так

----------


## Good++++

> Тогда так


 облвоенкомат на Канатной

----------


## job2001

> облвоенкомат на Канатной


 Я же говорил - на скорость будет. Конечно, +1
Школа жизни есснно, которую все стремятся пройти заочно :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Больно на тюрягу какую-то похоже. Или больницу. Дай уже подсказку какую-то. А то крыша одна.

----------


## Скрытик

> я так понимаю загадка у меня серёзная ...


 Может быть, только у нас не принято задавать загадки пока не разгадана предыдущая. Правило хорошего тона так сказать...

----------


## Скрытик

> Ну если рады любым фотографиям, может это будет потруднее хотя кто знает ...


 Приморская?

----------


## OMF

> Я его знаю под названием дом Симоненко Тоже  в нем есть дальние знакомые.


 В мое время Симоненко не было, а специалисты были . И даже раньше, т.к. по правде так дом называли мои родители, а не наше поколение...

----------


## Good++++

Типа Киностудия?

----------


## job2001

Где у нас такой балкон?

----------


## mlch

Лермонтовский?

----------


## job2001

> Лермонтовский?


 Нет, но в принципе не так далеко.

----------


## Pinky

Интересная темка  

А вот загадка от меня

----------


## Good++++

> Где у нас такой балкон?


 Похож на готель "Октябрьский", что на Канатной (возле облвоенкомата)...

----------


## Good++++

> Интересная темка  
> 
> А вот загадка от меня


 Видел такие на Чернышевского, когда шел в Малиновский военкомат...

----------


## job2001

> Похож на готель "Октябрьский", что на Канатной (возле облвоенкомата)...


 Не похож.
Он и есть :smileflag:  С +1 прошу помощи - не могу поставить



> Видел такие на Чернышевского, когда шел в Малиновский военкомат...


 Да, имхо именно там. Довольно известное  если не ошибаюсь сооружение - бельгийская остановка.

----------


## Pinky

> Видел такие на Чернышевского, когда шел в Малиновский военкомат...


 ууу так быстро ответили  Действительно Чернышевского - удивительная улица, настоящий тупичок старой Одессы...К сожалению скоро можем его потерять - шли разговоры о прокладке тоннеля под ж.д. путями в районе Одессы -Малой. Идея хорошая - с Красного креста можно будет попасть практически в центр, но эти улочки будут разрушены 
Что касается сооружения - эти остановки в стиле модерн стояли на улицах Одессы ещё до войны, не знаю, сохранились-ли где-то ещё такие

----------


## job2001

> ууу так быстро ответили  Действительно Чернышевского - удивительная улица, настоящий тупичок старой Одессы...К сожалению скоро можем его потерять - шли разговоры о прокладке тоннеля под ж.д. путями в районе Одессы -Малой. Идея хорошая - с Красного креста можно будет попасть практически в центр, но эти улочки будут разрушены 
> Что касается сооружения - эти остановки в стиле модерн стояли на улицах Одессы ещё до войны, не знаю, сохранились-ли где-то ещё такие


 По пути к Хаджибею если не ошибаюсь сохранились.

----------


## Freez

> Не похож.
> Он и есть С +1 прошу помощи - не могу поставить


 Сделано.

----------


## mlch

> Интересная темка  
> 
> А вот загадка от меня


 Эта загадка уже была несколько месяцев назад.
Это остатки остановки конки. Трамвай на Чернышевского не ходил.

----------


## job2001

> Сделано.


 Спасибо.
Тогда вот еще пару балконов
 На скорость :smileflag:  Но мимо пройти не мог :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

Бульвар Искусств?

----------


## job2001

> Бульвар Искусств?


 Скорость не подкачала :smileflag: 
Правильно, +1

Насчет этого у меня возникли сомнения - загадывался он или нет, но в любом случае - вот

----------


## Jorjic

> По пути к Хаджибею если не ошибаюсь сохранились.


 По пути к Хаджибеевскому немного другой конструкции.

----------


## Скрытик

> Бульвар Искусств?


 Он самый, слева Торговая 1а  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> По пути к Хаджибеевскому немного другой конструкции.


 Да, такие же как на фонтане. Кстати, интересно сколько их всего осталось?
Но мне казалось что такие как на Чернышевского там тоже были, хотя я и не уверен.

----------


## Dam

> Да, такие же как на фонтане. Кстати, интересно сколько их всего осталось?
> Но мне казалось что такие как на Чернышевского там тоже были, хотя я и не уверен.


 На Чернышевского есть остановка, такая-же, как на Фонтане. В самом начале улицы.

----------


## job2001

> На Чернышевского есть остановка, такая-же, как на Фонтане. В самом начале улицы.


 На фонтане я точно знаю 4.

----------


## Pinky

> На Чернышевского есть остановка, такая-же, как на Фонтане. В самом начале улицы.


 да, в начале улицы она и есть
На фонтане тоже старые, но имхо именно таких нет...если можно точное месторасположение.

----------


## job2001

Так, давайте уточним :smileflag: 
когда я говорил про фонтан, то имел в виду остановки как на фото от Jorjica. Та остановка, что была загадкой - я смутно помню, что видел где то еще. Хотя может быть и путаю, потому что много таких видел в старой хронике.

----------


## mlch

Нашел.
Эту загадку выкладывал Jorjic 28 декабря прошлого года. Пост 1588.  :smileflag:

----------


## Pinky

Ок! Я тоже давеча смотрел фильм за Одессу (тот что с логотипом известной фирмы) там мелькали именно такие... Обнаружить сохранившуюся для меня было все равно, что найти Трою  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Фух, я думал это насчет моей загадки :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

> да, в начале улицы она и есть
> На фонтане тоже старые, но имхо именно таких нет...если можно точное месторасположение.


 Если идти от станции, то слева стоит именно павильон, как на Фонтане.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Он самый, слева Торговая 1а


 я так поняла это дом где Ренесанc, верно? они там только 2 таких многоэтажных чудовища вроде

----------


## job2001

> я так поняла это дом где Ренесан, верно? они там только 2 таких многоэтажных чудовища вроде


 Три.


Подсказка по моей загадке - это место очень любят обсуждать завсегдатаи ветки политика :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

> Три.
> 
> 
> Подсказка по моей загадке - это место очень любят обсуждать завсегдатаи ветки политика


 На них при союзе, кто помнит, было написано "Ленин, партия, народ".

----------


## piryur

Как говорили моряки в советские времена, "Три толстяка"  :smileflag:

----------


## Ortho

> Как говорили моряки в советские времена, "Три толстяка"


 никогда такого не слышал...  у меня там крёстная жила - так и она так никогда не говорила...

----------


## job2001

Ну раз желающих нет, это был переулок Покровский-Шухевича.

----------


## Jorjic

> На Чернышевского есть остановка, такая-же, как на Фонтане. В самом начале улицы.


 


> Если идти от станции, то слева стоит именно павильон, как на Фонтане.


 Мне стало любопытно, и я прошел сегодня всю Чернышевского от начала до конца. Кроме остановки конки старого образца ничего не обнаружил. Зато вспомнил, что закрытый павильон есть у входа на Второе Христианское кладбище. Странно, но, по-моему, его никто не упоминал. И я в том числе, хотя бываю там довольно часто.

----------


## Dam

> Мне стало любопытно, и я прошел сегодня всю Чернышевского от начала до конца. Кроме остановки конки старого образца ничего не обнаружил. Зато вспомнил, что закрытый павильон есть у входа на Второе Христианское кладбище. Странно, но, по-моему, его никто не упоминал. И я в том числе, хотя бываю там довольно часто.


 Вот ты придирчивый! Может я и перепутал что-то, давно там не был. Но память подсказывает, что там была такая остановка. Спорить конечно не буду, не уверен уже.

----------


## piryur

> Насчет этого у меня возникли сомнения - загадывался он или нет, но в любом случае - вот


 Эх, не разглядел я в окнах отражение здания УКГБ по Одесской области  :smileflag:  Но уже поздно

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот ты придирчивый! Может я и перепутал что-то, давно там не был. Но память подсказывает, что там была такая остановка. Спорить конечно не буду, не уверен уже.


 Я потому туда и поперся, что мне тоже так казалось. Да и дело не в придирчивости, просто интересно. Вопрос о старых остановках уже обсуждался и хочется внести ясность.

----------


## job2001

> Эх, не разглядел я в окнах отражение здания УКГБ по Одесской области  Но уже поздно


 Я бы не смог там рассмотреть наверное :smileflag: 



> Мне стало любопытно, и я прошел сегодня всю Чернышевского от начала до конца. Кроме остановки конки старого образца ничего не обнаружил. Зато вспомнил, что закрытый павильон есть у входа на Второе Христианское кладбище. Странно, но, по-моему, его никто не упоминал. И я в том числе, хотя бываю там довольно часто.


 Вот что такое замыленность взгляда - сколько раз я там цветы покупал...

----------


## gella

Я потерялася  :smileflag:  А что сейчас отгадывается?  То зонтики, то балконы, то кладбище..

----------


## Jorjic

> Я потерялася  А что сейчас отгадывается?  То зонтики, то балконы, то кладбище..


 Сейчас, по-моему, нет в игре ни одной загадки.

----------


## piryur

Пожалуй, что та остановка, что у 2-го кладбища- самая большая. Ещё знаю несколько: 6ст. Люстдорфской дор. (Костанди, застроена под СТО), 8ст. Б.Ф. (Курчатова,Литературная), 9ст. Б.Ф. (Плиева), 14 ст.Б.Ф.(СШ№106), 15ст.Б.Ф.(ГБ№8), на даче Ковалевского помню только ту, что в р-не монастыря (Маячный пер).

----------


## job2001

Кстати, что-то у меня сомнения зародились - а по водопроводной, если ехать в сторону черемушек, после этой остановки - больше случаем нет?

----------


## job2001

Да, остановка в виде загадки у меня тоже есть :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

> Кстати, что-то у меня сомнения зародились - а по водопроводной, если ехать в сторону черемушек, после этой остановки - больше случаем нет?


 Нет. Кстати, была еще такая станция на пл. 10 Апреля, но с пробивкой ул. Черняховского в 1963-64 гг. ее снесли.

----------


## job2001

> Нет. Кстати, была еще такая станция на пл. 10 Апреля, но с пробивкой ул. Черняховского в 1963-64 гг. ее снесли.


 Да, я помню по фильму Первый троллейбус.

----------


## Pinky

В летнюю жару приятно вспомнить холодную зиму 

ps новодел

----------


## Dam

> Да, остановка в виде загадки у меня тоже есть


 Это загадка? Я уже запутался :smileflag: . Если да, то очень похожий  двор на Средней/ Комитетской.

----------


## Dam

> В летнюю жару приятно вспомнить холодную зиму 
> 
> ps новодел


 Похоже на район Французского бульвара.

----------


## Jorjic

> В летнюю жару приятно вспомнить холодную зиму 
> ps новодел


 Фонтанская дорога, примерно 3-я станция.

----------


## Dam

> Да, остановка в виде загадки у меня тоже есть


 Джоб, ели первый ответ не правильный, то это Сеченова/ Новосельского.

----------


## job2001

> В летнюю жару приятно вспомнить холодную зиму 
> 
> ps новодел


 2 ст Б.Ф., бывшая территория сухопутки.
Кстати тут уже загадывался :smileflag:  если не ошибаюсь - piryur




> Это загадка? Я уже запутался. Если да, то очень похожий  двор на Средней/ Комитетской.


 Да, загадка :smileflag:  Нет, это не двор, почти не двор, так видно с улицы, по ней даже троллейбусы ездят :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Джоб, ели первый ответ не правильный, то это Сеченова/ Новосельского.


 Теперь правильно +1. Там контора какая-то, нотариальная что ли, эту остановку приспособили как место перекура.

----------


## Jorjic

> Да, остановка в виде загадки у меня тоже есть


 Где это - я не знаю. Но вспомнились рассказы родителей, что раньше в учреждениях общепита на посуде и утвари делалась надпись "украдено там-то". По-моему, на этом сооружении тоже должна быть такая надпись.

----------


## Pinky

> Фонтанская дорога, примерно 3-я станция.


 +1 Дааа щелкаете как семечки !  :smileflag: 




> 2 ст Б.Ф., бывшая территория сухопутки.
> Кстати тут уже загадывался если не ошибаюсь - piryur


 Просто нет времени лопатить 200 страниц темы, так что эскуземуа

Кстати, никто не в курсе, что там за учереждение? Синяя табличка так далеко от ворот, что разглядеть то, что там написано можно только с биноклем

----------


## Tinkerbell

Мне это показалось очень необычным,но здешним экспертам это скорее загадка на скорость.
Итак,где сие находится?

----------


## Dam

> Мне это показалось очень необычным,но здешним экспертам это скорее загадка на скорость.
> Итак,где сие находится?


 На Пастера есть что-то похожее, но не уверен.

----------


## job2001

> Где это - я не знаю. Но вспомнились рассказы родителей, что раньше в учреждениях общепита на посуде и утвари делалась надпись "украдено там-то". По-моему, на этом сооружении тоже должна быть такая надпись.


 Зато сохранили артефакт уходящей эпохи :smileflag: 



> +1 Дааа щелкаете как семечки ! 
> 
> Просто нет времени лопатить 200 страниц темы, так что эскуземуа
> 
> Кстати, никто не в курсе, что там за учереждение? Синяя табличка так далеко от ворот, что разглядеть то, что там написано можно только с биноклем


 Это  скорее для себя память тренирую :smileflag:  Самому интересно что там, может олигарх light какой-нибудь для себя приобрел :smileflag: 



> Мне это показалось очень необычным,но здешним экспертам это скорее загадка на скорость.
> Итак,где сие находится?


 Не Сабанские казармы случаем?

----------


## Tinkerbell

> На Пастера есть что-то похожее, но не уверен.


 Нет,не там.



> Не Сабанские казармы случаем?


 А что это такое??? 
Но не казарма уж точно.

----------


## job2001

> Нет,не там.
> 
> 
> А что это такое??? 
> Но не казарма уж точно.


 Канатная угол Бунина, ментовская школа.
Да и не уверен я совсем в этом, но чем-то напомнило.

----------


## Tinkerbell

не там

----------


## laura

> Мне это показалось очень необычным,но здешним экспертам это скорее загадка на скорость.
> Итак,где сие находится?


 По-моему, это здание находится в районе кирхи.

----------


## Alex

> Мне это показалось очень необычным,но здешним экспертам это скорее загадка на скорость.
> Итак,где сие находится?


 Улица Белинского возле парка?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Все неправы.

----------


## Tinkerbell

НЕТ!!!

----------


## Omega

Маразлиевская

----------


## Tinkerbell

И не Маразлиевская.

Это центр города.

----------


## rollin12

это преображенская угол пастера по-моему

----------


## Tinkerbell

> Это здание памятник архитектуры ?


 Не знаю,но вряд-ли.Хотя на одном квартале с ним есть и памятник архитектуры. :smileflag: 



> это преображенская угол пастера по-моему


 Нет.Не Пастера и не Преображенская

----------


## Dam

Есть похожее здание на Бунина/пр. Мира. Либо Жуковского.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Не там

----------


## mlch

Ланжероновская?

----------


## piryur

Мне этот фрагмент напомнил несколько зданий: кинотаетр "Одесса" (пл. Веры Холодной, 5), жилой дом на Жуковского, 28 (угол Екатериненской) и жилой дом на Пушкинской, 37 (угол Троицкой).

----------


## Tinkerbell

Эх...опять неправильно...

----------


## Tinkerbell

третий раз говорю -это НЕ ПАСТЕРА!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ribeiro

Екатериненская в районе переулка Чайковского или площадь Екатериненская

----------


## Tinkerbell

Опять мимо.
Там разломанные карнизы...

----------


## Velena

Канатная?

----------


## Jorjic

> Там разломанные карнизы...


 Вот если бы неразломанные карнизы - это было бы более точное наведение. По-моему их у нас практически нет.

----------


## Tinkerbell

> Канатная?


 



> Вот если бы неразломанные карнизы - это было бы более точное наведение. По-моему их у нас практически нет.


 Вот именно...тем более что тот адрес уже загадывался.
В моей загадке карнизы обычные.

----------


## Velena

Ришельевская?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Опять мимо

----------


## Velena

> Опять мимо


 Сколько можно народ томить? пора подсказки давать! :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

> Сколько можно народ томить? пора подсказки давать!


  Присоединяюсь, пора  "караул устал"  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Базарная?

----------


## Tinkerbell

выкладываю вторую фоту

----------


## Tinkerbell

> Базарная?


 Горячо

----------


## Velena

Успенская?

----------


## Ribeiro

Значит Кировский сквер

----------


## Tinkerbell

Нет

----------


## Tinkerbell

> Значит Кировский сквер


 Близко...

----------


## Ribeiro

Неужели Б. Арнаутская/Александровский?

----------


## Tinkerbell

почти...

----------


## job2001

Б Арнаутская?

----------


## Velena

Ониловой

----------


## mlch

Мне кажется, что это все-таки Базарная за Преображенской, где-то рядом со старым зданием Гидромета

----------


## Tinkerbell

ДА!!!(что с чкалова одно и то-же)
Угол???

----------


## Ribeiro

Успенский переулок? :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Заславского

----------


## Tinkerbell

> Ониловой


 +1 
Квартал между Ониловой и Александровским,но сам дом находится на углу Онилова
пысы:инет глючит,не могу вставить фотку

----------


## Velena

Я думала- сегодня не отгадаем :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> +1 
> Квартал между Ониловой и Александровским,но сам дом находится на углу Онилова
> пысы:инет глючит,не могу вставить фотку


 А этот дом еще существует? 
Если верить последнему обновлению 2GIS - на этом углу стройка.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Стройка-рядом...на фотке не выилно,но аккурат за этим зданием она.

----------


## mlch

Чтобы ночью было о чем думать. :smileflag: 
Где у нас такие "рушники" висят?

----------


## gella

Кузнечная?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Наконец-то получилось выложить фоту!!!
Вот так мы привыкли видеть дом который я загадала

----------


## Лунная сказочница

Гоголя или Новосельского

----------


## Иван_Дулин

> Наконец-то получилось выложить фоту!!!
> Вот так мы привыкли видеть дом который я загадала


 Большая Арнаутская?

----------


## Good++++

> Наконец-то получилось выложить фоту!!!
> Вот так мы привыкли видеть дом который я загадала


 ул. Большая Арнаутская, дом 58 (угол пер. Ониловой). :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Кузнечная?


 +1 
Ну вот так всегда! :smileflag: 
Думаешь, что трудную загадку задаешь - отгадывают с первого раза, а выкладываешь что-нибудь простенькое - мучаемся два дня.
Кузнечная угол Спиридоновской. Вот только с номером непонятно. На карте этот дом - Кузнечная 34, а на самом доме написано (правда кустарно) - Кузнечная 36

----------


## OпtимIзМЪ

> В летнюю жару приятно вспомнить холодную зиму 
> 
> ps новодел 
>                                                                                                             Миниатюры


 По поводу этого домика. Это Мороз выстроил себе особнячок на ничейной земле, сейчас оно называется "приемная соц.партии" ну или как-то в этом духе... А когда-то, военным обещали построить на этой земле дом, и раздать квартиры... Многие даже повелись тогда на эту байку, и встали в очередь((

----------


## Vaita

> В летнюю жару приятно вспомнить холодную зиму 
> 
> ps новодел 
> Миниатюры https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?at...d= 1181335226


 Насколько я знаю это здание счетной палаты на территории института сухопутных войск.

----------


## Richard

> Насколько я знаю это здание счетной палаты на территории института сухопутных войск.


 А когда-то там жил батюшка. Когда рабочие копали траншею для водопровода, наткнулись на подземный ход, идущий от этого дома до церкви, некогда находящейся в главном корпусе Артучилища. Кстати, это именно Артучилище, ОИСВ находится дальше, на 4-й станции. Этой подземной галереей училищное духовенство перемещалось на работу и обратно  :smileflag:  Несмотря на 100-летний возраст, подземный ход находился в отличном состоянии. Интересно, остался ди он сейчас?

----------


## job2001

В виде разминки -

----------


## Ortho

пЫонЭрская?!

----------


## Jorjic

> В виде разминки -


 Черноморская. 
ЗЫ. Я уже это выкладывал, но ракурс очень интересный. Я его не нашел.

----------


## job2001

> Черноморская. 
> ЗЫ. Я уже это выкладывал, но ракурс очень интересный. Я его не нашел.


 Правильно :smileflag:  +1
Были у меня сомнения выкладывали или нет, но точно не помнил.
А ракурс имхо самый обыкновенный - точно с другой стороны дороги.

----------


## job2001

И тишина...
Тогда попробую вот эту загадку, конечно отгадать трудно, слишком много похожих, но я здесь уже не раз удивлялся :smileflag:  Так что, а вдруг? Ну а если не вдруг - то будет пара подсказок :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Не Толстого случаем? Между Комсомольской и площадью.

----------


## job2001

> Не Толстого случаем? Между Комсомольской и площадью.


 Нет

----------


## piryur

А мне кажется, что это Ришельевская, между Успенской и Базарной, ближе к последней...

----------


## job2001

> А мне кажется, что это Ришельевская, между Успенской и Базарной, ближе к последней...


 Мда... у меня нет слов :smileflag:  Думал, ну уж это точно отгадать невозможно :smileflag: 
+1

----------


## piryur

Я там на прошлой неделе ксерокс искал, начал искать с закрытого почтового отделения (Ришельевская угол Базарной), закончил на Успенской в фотоателье  :smileflag:

----------


## audit_n

> Мда... у меня нет слов Думал, ну уж это точно отгадать невозможно
> +1


  Отож! Я вообще сюда в последнее время только посмотреть захожу  :smileflag:  !

----------


## Velena

Где у нас такой розовый особняк с греческим узором ? :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Где у нас такой розовый особняк с греческим узором ?


 Пастера в начале?

----------


## Velena

> Пастера в начале?


 Нет

----------


## Vaita

Новосельского в р-не Преображенской?

----------


## Velena

> Новосельского в р-не Преображенской?


 Нет

----------


## Tinkerbell

Пр-т Шевченко-Пироговская?

----------


## Vaita

Было бы логично, если особняк с греческим узором находился на Греческой.

----------


## Velena

НЕт

----------


## la brune

Канатная?

----------


## Velena

> Канатная?


 увы

----------


## la brune

Старопортофранковская ?

----------


## Velena

> Старопортофранковская ?


 нет

----------


## Omega

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Velena

> Маразлиевская?


 НЕт

----------


## job2001

Где-то в районе Базарной - пр. Мира?

----------


## Velena

> Где-то в районе Базарной - пр. Мира?


 Подошла тяжелая артилерия :smileflag:  угол назван неверно, хотя одна из улиц-верно

----------


## job2001

Вот умом я выбираю пр. Мира - отражается большое свободное пространство, а сердце почему-то тянется к Базарной :smileflag:  Поэтому и выбрал этот угол.
Хм...доверюсь сердцу :smileflag:  Базарная в районе Екатерининской?

----------


## Velena

Чуть -чуть  ошиблись- Ришельевская\ Базарная, хорошо что вы слушаетесь своего сердца :smileflag:  +1

----------


## Velena

Помогиет, плиз, не могу поставить плюсик!

----------


## Dam

Поставил.

----------


## job2001

Вы будете смеяться, но моя последняя загадка - в 30 метрах правее :smileflag:  Но если не ошибаюсь, когда я свою снимал так отреставрирован дом еще не был.

----------


## Velena

> Вы будете смеяться, но моя последняя загадка - в 30 метрах правее Но если не ошибаюсь, когда я свою снимал так отреставрирован дом еще не был.


 Не буду :smileflag: - я посмотрела на вашу  загадку и вспомнила, что у меня есть  фото совсем рядом- кто-то написал, что недавно там все облазил- и мне было интересно, как быстро отгадают :smileflag: 
Я снимала пару месяцев назад- подумала- какой диссонанс между верхом и низом здания

----------


## job2001

Видимо поэтому сердце и подсказало :smileflag: 

А вот попробуем это - эти два кусочка зданий в принципе могут сказать (особенно если вспомнить слова Конан-Дойла о том, что по капле воды можно представить океан) о событии произошедшем между этими домами года 4 назад. Назовите место или событии :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

Вроде оба на Ришельевской: первое ближе к ж.д.вокзалу, а второе - там, где был "Юный техник"...

----------


## Velena

построил между ними что-то, вот они бедняги и покосились :smileflag:  я бы сказала- Успенская...

----------


## Vaita

Второе здание похоже на Ришельевскую. Там на  первом этаже магазин кажется компьютерной техники.

----------


## job2001

Все близко (я бы даже сказал 50%- но не совсем точно :smileflag:

----------


## gella

это не екатерининская? т

----------


## Good++++

Первое здание на Ришельевской, второе - на Пушкинской (в одном квартале Пушкинская/Б.Арнаутская/Ришельевская/Пантелеймоновская)

----------


## LaMarena

Экатер. угол успенской .

----------


## Tinkerbell

Второе похоже на "верх" Ришельевской между Базарной и Б.Арнаутской,там где магазин "Отражение".
Певрое пальцем в небо -тот-же квартал ,со стороны Успенской.

----------


## job2001

Нет, не Екатериненская :smileflag:  Я бы просто хотел немного уточнить. А событие - не стройка, оно было одномоментным и неожиданным. D любом случае Good свой плюсик заработал, но я прошу помощи его поставить.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Помогла

----------


## Velena

> Нет, не Екатериненская Я бы просто хотел немного уточнить. А событие - не стройка, оно было одномоментным и неожиданным. D любом случае Good свой плюсик заработал, но я прошу помощи его поставить.


 Помочь не получилось так что это было за событие?

----------


## job2001

> Помогла


 Спасибо



> Помочь не получилось так что это было за событие?


 А я еще не услышал вторых 50% ответа  :smileflag:  Первое, точнее второе здание правильно, а вот это с игровыми автоматами?

----------


## job2001

Ладно, не буду мучать, тем формально ответ уже был. Это тоже Ришельевская :smileflag:  только не ближе к жд, а точно напротив двух предыдущих загадок :smileflag:  А ровно посредине между двумя этими зданиями, на ул. Базарной года 4 назад провалилась девятка в яму глубиной метра полтора.

----------


## gella

Блин! ну я же про эту машину и подумала  :smileflag: )) пэрэпутала значит улицу)

----------


## Velena

> Ладно, не буду мучать, тем формально ответ уже был. Это тоже Ришельевская только не ближе к жд, а точно напротив двух предыдущих загадок А ровно посредине между двумя этими зданиями, на ул. Базарной года 4 назад провалилась девятка в яму глубиной метра полтора.


 Да,было такое...хорошо знаем город- на одном пятачке в самом центре не можем здания узнать :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Я в принципе рассчитывал, что трудно будет чисто психологически называть одно и тоже место в третьей загадке подряд :smileflag:  Остался четвертый угол :smileflag:  Кто загадает - у меня нет :smileflag: ))

----------


## Скрытик

> Ладно, не буду мучать, тем формально ответ уже был. Это тоже Ришельевская только не ближе к жд, а точно напротив двух предыдущих загадок А ровно посредине между двумя этими зданиями, на ул. Базарной года 4 назад провалилась девятка в яму глубиной метра полтора.


 Думал, но показалось что там не так страшно  :smileflag: 
Где то в архиве есть фотки этой девятки - я тогда рядышком работал, через 15 минут после происшествия наблюдал картину. Только это было 5 лет назад а не 4.

----------


## Good++++

> Думал, но показалось что там не так страшно 
> Где то в архиве есть фотки этой девятки - я тогда рядышком работал, через 15 минут после происшествия наблюдал картину. Только это было 5 лет назад а не 4.


 Июнь 2003 года



> *На одесской улице "Жигули" провалились под землю.*
> 
> Новость опубликована 12.06.2003 в 13:40
> Одесса, улица Ришельевская
> 
> Сегодня в Одессе произошло чрезвычайное происшествие – около десяти часов утра на углу улиц Ришельевской и Базарной под землю провалился автомобиль. К счастью, водитель вовремя почувствовал что-то неладное и успел выскочить из машины. 
> 
> Как передает "Обозреватель", водитель девятой модели "Жигулей" остановился на перекрестке, пропуская другие машины, и в это время почувствовал, что его автомобиль уходит под землю. 
> 
> ...

----------


## job2001

> Думал, но показалось что там не так страшно 
> Где то в архиве есть фотки этой девятки - я тогда рядышком работал, через 15 минут после происшествия наблюдал картину. Только это было 5 лет назад а не 4.


 Время летит :smileflag:  Я самой девятки там уже не видел, видел только яму перед засыпкой, может они ее углубили и выровняли зачем-то, но была она точно глубже метра.

О, оказалось я еще что-то помню :smileflag:  Блин, годовщина - ровно 4 года сегодня оказывается :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Время летит Я самой девятки там уже не видел, видел только яму перед засыпкой, может они ее углубили и выровняли зачем-то, но была она точно глубже метра.
> 
> О, оказалось я еще что-то помню Блин, годовщина - ровно 4 года сегодня оказывается


 Крыши видно не было  :smileflag: 
С датой я видать перепутал, но фотки постараюсь найти.

----------


## job2001

Ну что, продолжим тему двориков. Вот такой вот, с симметричными лестницами.

----------


## Omega

Воровского?

----------


## la brune

К. Маркса?

----------


## job2001

Оба варианта неправильны, второй значительно ближе :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Нежинская?

----------


## job2001

Нет, второй вариант так и остается самым близким.

----------


## la brune

Проспект Мира?

----------


## job2001

Чуть-чуть удалились :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Ну тогда - Ришильевская  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Вот теперь такая же точность ,как и в варианте с Екатериненской :smileflag:

----------


## Tinkerbell

Преображенская???

----------


## OMF

Это не Дерибасовская, второй дом от угла с Екатерининской - там где был "Куяльник"?

----------


## la brune

Дерибасовская?

----------


## la brune

опередили

----------


## job2001

Нет, не опередили :smileflag:  Но совсем горячо.

----------


## la brune

Может переулок Чайковского?

----------


## la brune

А может и Ласточкина

----------


## job2001

А в другую сторону если? :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Греческая (между Ришельевской и Екатерининской  :smileflag: )

----------


## job2001

> Греческая


 Точно :smileflag:  +1
Рядом с магазином Жан.

----------


## job2001

Сегодняшний дворик с лестницей на скорость :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

Садовая..

----------


## Jorjic

> Сегодняшний дворик с лестницей на скорость


 Цирк, с Садовой. 
ЗЫ. Не успел, реакция слабая.

----------


## job2001

> Садовая..


 Скорость не подкачала :smileflag:  Вот с плюсом только опять проблема, помогите плиз.

----------


## Jorjic

> Скорость не подкачала Вот с плюсом только опять проблема, помогите плиз.


 Уже помог.

----------


## job2001

> Уже помог.


 Спасибо.

Тогда такой балкон. На уменьшенной фотографии плохо видно, но там в решетке сохранились цифры 18... и буква М, я так полагаю год строительства.

----------


## job2001

Соседний дом, не ремонтировался наверное с тех же времен :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Серова?

----------


## job2001

> Серова?


 Нет.

----------


## Jorjic

Княжеская?

----------


## Good++++

Что-то мне напоминает Коблевскую/пер. Маланова...

----------


## job2001

> Княжеская?


 Совершенно точно, около Конной. Помогите с +1 плиз :smileflag: 
Там в этом второт доме еще антресоли(?) над аркой замечательные :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

Поставил плюсик Jorjic'у.

----------


## Jorjic

> Там в этом второт доме еще антресоли(?) над аркой замечательные


 Из таких антресолей вообще можно составить замечательную коллекцию. Я давно к ним приглядываюсь.

----------


## job2001

> Из таких антресолей вообще можно составить замечательную коллекцию. Я давно к ним приглядываюсь.


 Да, я тоже парочку таких видел еще, если не ошибаюсь на Екатериненской и еще где-то в центре.

----------


## piryur

Я в нескольких домах на Маразлиевской видел такие антресоли, они задумывались как некая площадка перед входными дверями в квартиры 2-го этажа. После войны, когда с жильём были большие проблемы (а когда их не было?  ), те площадки отделили стенкой и сделали там небольшие жилые комнаты...

----------


## piryur

Следующее задание

----------


## Jorjic

> Следующее задание


 Госпитальный пер?

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Следующее задание


 а это случайно не то здание, которое в конце Гоголя у Тещиного моста?

----------


## piryur

Увы нет, не правильно. Как ни странно, но это не в центре  Близко к морю, очень близко

----------


## Tinkerbell

уютная?
не дочитала..не уютная...
может это в районе монастыря?

----------


## laura

> Следующее задание


  ул. Посмитного?

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Следующее задание


 может Отрада? возле канатной дороги

----------


## piryur

> ...может это в районе монастыря?


 Правильно! Пер. Маячный (маньячный  ), стена и "башенка" мужского монастыря (дача Ковалевского). +1

----------


## Jorjic

А где находится вот этот дом?

----------


## mlch

Валиховский 8

----------


## Jorjic

> Валиховский 8


 Да, быстро и точно.

----------


## Jorjic

А где вот эта геральдика, осовремененная тарелками?

----------


## Omega

Возле Оперного? Переулок Чайковского?

----------


## Jorjic

> Возле Оперного? Переулок Чайковского?


 Нет, но не очень далеко.

----------


## Dam

Либо Софиевская, либо Гоголя.

----------


## Ribeiro

Район Сабанеева Моста и Гоголя.

----------


## Келла

Бунина?

----------


## Jorjic

Все мимо. Но Бунина совсем близко.

----------


## mlch

Жуковского?

----------


## job2001

Не Екатеринская случаем?

----------


## Jorjic

Жуковского - нет. От Екатерининской очень близко.

----------


## job2001

Это же Ланжероновская, да? :smileflag:  Ближе к Горсаду.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это же Ланжероновская, да? Ближе к Горсаду.


 Нет, не Ланжероновская.

----------


## Jorjic

Вроде все улицы перебрали, кроме нужной. Показываю верхние этажи. На первом слишком много вывесок.

----------


## Joozy

может это базарная?

----------


## Jorjic

> может это базарная?


 Нет, уже были гораздо ближе. Если брать пересечение двух названных ранее улиц, то в полутора кварталах.

----------


## mlch

Греческая 30!

----------


## Jorjic

> Греческая ?


 Конечно, Греческая, 30. Там яркая вывеска кафе "Крокодил" и еще пару бутиков.
ЗЫ. Помогите с плюсиком, пожалуйста.

----------


## Joozy

а мона общий вид?

----------


## mlch

По левому балкончику опознал.  :smileflag: 
И вот, что интересно! На правом балкончике всех этих столбиков и крыши не было и сто лет назад тоже. По крайней мере на той открытке, что я выложил в предыдущем посте, их нет. Может, так и было задумано?

----------


## Jorjic

> По левому балкончику опознал.


 Именно в надежде на это я и выложил второе фото.

----------


## Jorjic

> а мона общий вид?


 Нет проблем. Правда качество не шибко.

----------


## job2001

Мда уж :smileflag:  Ведь знал же, что недавно видел, и то что в центре..но... :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Настаиваю на восстановлении справедливости. *Joozy* или у кого есть возможность, поставьте +1 *mlch*. Правильный ответ и, особенно, интересная открытка не должны остаться "безнаказанными".

----------


## Joozy

> Настаиваю на восстановлении справедливости. *Joozy* или у кого есть возможность, поставьте +1 *mlch*. Правильный ответ и, особенно, интересная открытка не должны остаться "безнаказанными".


 Так я уже давно плюсик поставил :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Раз уж зашла речь о несимметричности в архитектуре, то где вот такой дом?

----------


## Паноптикум

Б арнаутская - пушкинская?

----------


## Паноптикум

> Греческая 30!


  так понимать соседний дом ( то что сейчас  сталинка )  не тот что на картинке, жаль очень красивый...

----------


## job2001

> Б арнаутская - пушкинская?


 Нет, далековато.

----------


## GEBO

Щепкина?

----------


## job2001

Ближе, но нет.

----------


## Joozy

Пастера?

----------


## Good++++

Соборная площадь!

----------


## job2001

> Пастера?


 


> Соборная площадь!


 Первый вариант с Канатной не понравился? :smileflag:  И правильно :smileflag:  Да, Соборка.
И мне тоже помогите +1 поставить.

----------


## Omega

> И мне тоже помогите +1 поставить.


 Помогла)

----------


## Dam

Где у нас такой, не совсем типичный для Одессы дворик?

----------


## job2001

> http://t.foto.radikal.ru/0706/4c/7aadb0025b22.jpg
> извиняюсь, что корявенько вставлено -- только учусь. Где у нас такой, не совсем типичный для Одессы дворик?


 Не Бунина угол Польской?

----------


## Dam

Совсем холодно :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Совсем холодно


 Просто я тут когда-то выкладывал - очень похоже имхо :smileflag:  Только там чуть шире все-таки.
Тогда пальцем в небо - Запорожская?

Да, по вставке, небольшой совет :smileflag: , там когда на радикал.ру вставляете, есть код третий или четвертвый сверху - Превью, а при нажатии большая картинка - что то типа этого называется. Так имхо красивее :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

> Просто я тут когда-то выкладывал - очень похоже имхо Только там чуть шире все-таки.
> Тогда пальцем в небо - Запорожская?


 Молдаванка...да. Но довольно далековато от этого двора.

----------


## Dam

Учтемс! Проба пера.

----------


## Лунная сказочница

заранее извиняюсь за оффтоп и рекламу:
в Одессе с 18 по 24 июня будет проходить фотоигра для всех любителей фотографировать. О игре есть информация на форуме, но видно я слишком далеко её спрятала(раздел Разное). Старт сегодня в 20.00. Подробности в личку.

----------


## osip

Может Колонтаевская?

----------


## Dam

Нет, далековато.

----------


## audit_n

Разумовская это.

----------


## Dam

> Разумовская это.


 Нед! Там есть двор похожий, но он короче.

----------


## Dam

Если так тяжело, подскажу -- этот двор находится недалеко от Привоза. Какая улица?

----------


## cONST

Уж не Ватутина ли ?

----------


## Dam

> Уж не Ватутина ли ?


 Нет, но тепло.

----------


## Delicious

может Старопортофранковская..

----------


## Dam

> может Старопортофранковская..


 Нет!

----------


## Hermione Granger

Водопроводная?

----------


## Dam

> Водопроводная?


 Нет! Смотрите туда, где я писал тепло. Водопроводная и Комсомольская -- холодно.

----------


## job2001

Хмельницкого?

----------


## Dam

> Хмельницкого?


 Нет! Это было-бы совсем просто. Но очень недалеко.

----------


## Hermione Granger

Лазарева?

----------


## Dam

> Лазарева?


 Тепло!

----------


## Hermione Granger

хм... Мечникова?

----------


## Dam

> хм... Мечникова?


 Ходите все около этой улицы, а отгадать не можете. Скажу так -- Мечникова дальше, чем Ваш предыдущий ответ.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Ходите все около этой улицы, а отгадать не можете. Скажу так -- Мечникова дальше, чем Ваш предыдущий ответ.


 меня заинтриговали)) я же тут в офисе сижу совсем близко) уже готова идти искать) 
может Болгарская? а?

----------


## Dam

> меня заинтриговали)) я же тут в офисе сижу совсем близко) уже готова идти искать) 
> может Болгарская? а?


 ДА!!! По-моему 12. Офис не АЛМИ случаем?

----------


## Hermione Granger

> ДА!!! По-моему 12. Офис не АЛМИ случаем?


 ура-а!! :smileflag: ) не-а, не АЛМИ, но недалеко)

----------


## job2001

Хех я когда первый раз тыкал пальцем, выбирал между Болгарской и Запорожской, выбрал второе. Вот было бы смешно если наоборот :smileflag:

----------


## cONST

> ура-а!!) не-а, не АЛМИ, но недалеко)


 о, заодно все узнали адресок, где работает девушка с такой красивой аватарой ...

----------


## Dam

> Хех я когда первый раз тыкал пальцем, выбирал между Болгарской и Запорожской, выбрал второе. Вот было бы смешно если наоборот


 Надо было не забивать на это дело :smileflag:  Вон девушка взяла, да и пошла до конца.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> о, заодно все узнали адресок, где работает девушка с такой красивой аватарой ...


 ну да, как же, узнали - это конфиденциальная информация)) в районе Молдаванки много офисов (я так думаю :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Вот такое здание. В принципе не сложный вопрос. Фотографировал с одной улицы, но фасадом выходит на другую. Так что можно назвать одну из двух.

----------


## Omega

Начало Старопортофранковской?

----------


## cONST

Там на заднем фоне тёмно-зелёное здание, похожее на корпус ОНУ.

----------


## Dam

Да! Начало Старопортофранковской. Это здание худграфа, только снято с Мечникова. +1

----------


## job2001

А где вот такое зеркальце? :smileflag:

----------


## Boer

Канатная между Малой Арнаутской и Пантелеймоновской

----------


## job2001

Совершенно точно, новодел. +1
Тогда вот такое здание?

----------


## Dam

Успенская?

----------


## job2001

Нет

----------


## ks2004

м.б. Пастера?

----------


## Dam

Кузнечная?

----------


## mlch

Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Ribeiro

Маразлиевская

----------


## job2001

Ближе всех первый вариант :smileflag:

----------


## cONST

Торговая ?

----------


## job2001

Первый вариант - это успенская :smileflag:

----------


## Gibon

Осипова

----------


## Dam

Пусть будет Базарная.

----------


## Joozy

Коблевская?

----------


## job2001

> Осипова


 Совершенно  верно, Осипова, совсем рядом с Успенской :smileflag:  +1

----------


## Лунная сказочница

интерестно угадаете где это?

----------


## SeGrey

Может быть это в переулке, с Софиевской на Приморский бульвар, за Наталкой?

----------


## Alexandr

> Может быть это в переулке, с Софиевской на Приморский бульвар, за Наталкой?


 Фига себе! Где Софиевская, а где Приморский бульвар?

----------


## SeGrey

Я имел ввиду, его продолжение (не знаю как называется). Рядом еще Ювелирный и Музей. Там есть проход Софиевской на ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ приморского бульвара.

----------


## Joozy

> Я имел ввиду, его продолжение (не знаю как называется). Рядом еще Ювелирный и Музей. Там есть проход Софиевской на ПРОДОЛЖЕНИЕ приморского бульвара.


 Это бульвар Искусств

----------


## SeGrey

Ладно-ладно..... ну забываю я это название, почему-то хотя както даже выучить пытался...

----------


## Hermione Granger

я честно не знаю где это, но мне кажется что это должен быть какой-то бывший дом пионеров :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

дом пионеров (Воронцовский дворец) отреставрирован, на нем этой надписи нет. а вот может быть она на здании, что рядом с ним стоит, небольшое овальной формы, в сама начале воронцовского переулка

а где это?

----------


## Dam

Школа на пр. Гагарина?

----------


## Зимняя

> Школа на пр. Гагарина?


 и все-то ты знаешь

----------


## Dam

> и все-то ты знаешь


 Ну так пиво там рядом пили все время, когда учились :smileflag:  Как не знать? Давай плюс ставь :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

dam, я-то тебе поставлю, а где взаимность?

ну и специально для тебя. где это?

----------


## Dam

Тут я пиво точно не пил :smileflag:  Но похоже на чью-то дачу, причем у моря. Может и ошибаюсь.

----------


## Alexandr

> дом пионеров (Воронцовский дворец) отреставрирован, на нем этой надписи нет.


 Только там не ДОМ пионеров, а дворец. Дом был в каждом районе свой, в жовтневом был на Ярославского (Троицкая ныне). Не надо путать понятия. :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

> Тут я пиво точно не пил Но похоже на чью-то дачу, причем у моря. Может и ошибаюсь.


 то, что у моря - это уже тепло. ну а конкретнее??? 




> Только там не ДОМ пионеров, а дворец. Дом был в каждом районе свой, в жовтневом был на Ярославского (Троицкая ныне). Не надо путать понятия


 может и дворец  но со всего своего пионерского детсва у меня он прочно отложился в памяти как "дом"

----------


## Hermione Granger

ну да, я имела в виду вообже любой дом пионеров на не именно Воронцовский дворец :smileflag:

----------


## ks2004

> Школа на пр. Гагарина?


 ШКОЛА № 35!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Я ТАМ УЧИЛСЯ !  сори за оффтоп

----------


## Pinky

Хоть я и не Dam, но отгадка на загадке в виде линка 

"Оказывается , в Черноморке (Люстдорфке ) тоже есть улица Дерибасовская "

----------


## Зимняя

а подглядывть нечестно

----------


## Лунная сказочница

Нет, это не дом пионеров.  Честно говоря сама удивляюсь как там эта надпись появилась.
Как подсказка более общий план

----------


## Dam

Это район Адмиральского? Судостроительная там, Палубная? Верный район?

----------


## Joozy

Может это Люстдорфская дорога?

----------


## Зимняя

а может и какой-то из переулочков на Фонтане

----------


## Буджак

Район пл. Толбухина?

----------


## Лунная сказочница

> а может и какой-то из переулочков на Фонтане


 да, правильное направление - это Фонтан

----------


## job2001

9 Ст?

----------


## Dam

4-я станция. Пионерская. В общем те степи.

----------


## job2001

> 4-я станция. Пионерская. В общем те степи.


 О, точно между говорова, зоопарковой и фонтанской дорогой, забыл совсем :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

> О, точно между говорова, зоопарковой и фонтанской дорогой, забыл совсем


 Вот хитрый :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

На плюс не претендую :smileflag:  Просто удивился как мог забыть, хотя сам недавно там снимал.

----------


## Dam

> На плюс не претендую Просто удивился как мог забыть, хотя сам недавно там снимал.


 Еще не факт, что это там.

----------


## Зимняя

если это район 4й фонтана, то возможно это дорога, ведущая к ипподрому

----------


## Dam

> если это район 4й фонтана, то возможно это дорога, ведущая к ипподрому


 Нет :smileflag:  У меня возле ипподрома дружоГ живет. Там кирпичные домики.

----------


## Зимняя

там еще и многоэтажек полно. хотя это может быть улочка, названия не знаю, но там как идти вглубь к жилым домам, надо кусок вдоль кирпичной стены пройти.

----------


## Dam

> там еще и многоэтажек полно. хотя это может быть улочка, названия не знаю, но там как идти вглубь к жилым домам, надо кусок вдоль кирпичной стены пройти.


 Вот в этих многоэтажках дружоГ и живет.

----------


## Лунная сказочница

Это далековато от 4ст.Фонтана. 
9 ст. - очень горячо.

----------


## Hermione Granger

Ванный переулок?)

----------


## Зимняя

дорога к Красным Зорям?

----------


## fifa

где-то на Литературной

----------


## Freez

Пора бы автору загадки дать ответ, а то еще три дня гадать будем всем форумом.

----------


## Паноптикум

Народ, переулок  Ониловой имел другое название когда то?

----------


## Jorjic

> Народ, переулок  Ониловой имел другое название когда то?


 Конечно. Это был Базарный пер.

----------


## Паноптикум

Я тут недавно гуляла в районе  еврейской - проспект мира и тп... так вот мне показалось что где то там я видела какой то переулочек. не ониловой точно. название не помню. очень маленький. раньше замечен мной не был...

----------


## Velena

Нечипуренко

----------


## Паноптикум

ну нет :smileflag:    он даже великоват для переулка ) там крошечный совсем был. может даже вниз по еврейской в строну польской

----------


## job2001

Два варианта - или Шухевича или Карантинная :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

Наверно всё же Шухевича....

----------


## job2001

> Наверно всё же Шухевича....


 Он действительно один из самых маленьких, начинается в арке нового дома около 1 гимназии, и проходит фактически 2 квартала.

----------


## Dam

Он теперь Покровским кличется...

----------


## граф Ланжерон

> Он теперь Покровским кличется...


 Да? Вы уверены?

http://www.misto.odessa.ua/index.php?u=gorod/nazvulic

Поищите пер. Грибоедова.

----------


## job2001

Это все же неофициальный сайт, а как официально - я например не знаю точно.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это все же неофициальный сайт, а как официально - я например не знаю точно.


 Вот адрес, приведенный на официальном сайте города
http://www.odessa.ua/news/7465/
Все-таки Шухевича.

----------


## Dam

> Вот адрес, приведенный на официальном сайте города
> http://www.odessa.ua/news/7465/
> Все-таки Шухевича.


 У меня в справочнике 09, только вышедшем, он Покровский.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот цитата с нашего же форума. Ссылку не даю, там тяжелая атмосфера.



> ...Покровский переулок ... переименовали на Шухевича при первом сроке Гурвица. Потом при Боделане вернули дореволюционное название. При новом сроке Гурвица опять захотели вернуть Шухевича. Вроде комитет, который занимается перименованием это не одобрил... Вроде все еще так и не переименовали.


 Похоже, так оно и есть.

----------


## Freez

Позволю себе загадать загадку. Где такая скульптурная группа?

----------


## Good++++

Селекционный институт?

----------


## Freez

> Селекционный институт?


 Категорически нет  :smileflag:

----------


## Лунная сказочница

точное месторазположение разгадки можно посмотреть тут
http://maps.yandex.ua/map.xml?mapID=...=600&tool=flag

----------


## Зимняя

плохо подгружается, не вижу

----------


## Tinkerbell

Похоже на Успенскую между Александровским проспектом и Екатериненской

----------


## Freez

> Похоже на Успенскую между Александровским проспектом и Екатериненской


 От вас ничего не скроешь  :smileflag:  +1.

----------


## Freez

Где находятся такие замечательные гм... дракончики?

----------


## Зимняя

на Гоголя?

----------


## ks2004

Филармония?

----------


## Freez

> Филармония?


 Внутренний двор филармонии. +1.

----------


## ks2004

> Внутренний двор филармонии. +1.


 Ура! В первый раз угадал!

----------


## serg-shs

> Загадка первая.
> Что это за место? Оно имеет отношение к Гумилеву и гражданской войне в Испании.


 Это улица Пассионарии угол Материального переулка (но сейчас кажись по другому называются) на переднем плане дом №19 какое отношение к указаным лицам и событиям имеет - не знаю...  Это спуск к Держинке

----------


## mlch

> Это улица Пассионарии угол Материального переулка (но сейчас кажись по другому называются) на переднем плане дом №19 какое отношение к указаным лицам и событиям имеет - не знаю...  Это спуск к Держинке


 Ну, вообще-то эту загадку отгадали почти год назад.  :smileflag: 
А Пассионария - это Долорес Ибарури - одна из лидеров компартии Испании времен гражданской войны 1936-1938 годов.

----------


## Alex

Загадка от меня, думаю будет для знатоков довольно легкой, но все же. 
Где это место? Что за улица?

----------


## cONST

> Загадка от меня, думаю будет для знатоков довольно легкой, но все же. 
> Где это место? Что за улица?


 фонтанская дорога ?

----------


## Alex

сONST, рядом с Фонтанской но не она.

----------


## cONST

> сONST, рядом с Фонтанской но не она.


 Дачи Ковалевского ?, в общем, это тот трамвай, что пересекает Львовскую и уходит в сторону 411-й ? не знаю как там улицы правильно называются ...

----------


## Hermione Granger

напоминате мне два места - или это где-то рядом с санаторием Горького или - детская больница возле Архитекторской

----------


## Alex

> Дачи Ковалевского ?, в общем, это тот трамвай, что пересекает Львовскую и уходит в сторону 411-й ? не знаю как там улицы правильно называются ...


 Еще ближе, но все-таки что за улица?

----------


## mlch

Амунсена

----------


## cONST

> Амунсена


 тогда уж АмунДсена 

эх, а всё от того, что на машине там катался, а не пешком ходил ...

----------


## mlch

> тогда уж АмунДсена 
> 
> эх, а всё от того, что на машине там катался, а не пешком ходил ...


 Виноват! Конечно Амундсен.  :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

14-я станция, Дачный пер.

----------


## Alex

> 14-я станция, Дачный пер.


 Правильно!

----------


## Bear_man

где? :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> где?


 Греческая - Красный переулок.

----------


## Bear_man

+1

----------


## Mulder_1

Где ?

----------


## ks2004

> Где ?


 Пале-Рояль?

----------


## Mulder_1

+1
да .. внутренний двор театра ... шустренько ... 
хм ... вечер перестает быть томным ... щас поеду куда-то еще че нить сфотографирую ...

----------


## ks2004

> +1
> да .. внутренний двор театра ... шустренько ... 
> хм ... вечер перестает быть томным ... щас поеду куда-то еще че нить сфотографирую ...


 Поставьте мне плюс!!! Не зря же старался 
Фоткай. Только не в темноте... а то в темноте всё одинаково выглядит  :smileflag:

----------


## AlisSa

> Я вернулся.
> 
> Интересный домик. Только не знаю, где он и что с ним сейчас...


 Из истории знаю, что ночлежный приют для богатых был построен  Маразли. На этом месте сейчас находится здание №2 Облгосадминистрации. Канатная, 83

----------


## job2001

Думаю тоже будет интересно
http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_history/41118.html?#cutid1

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Интересно.
Только что-то непохоже, что на 4 снимке Ленин стоит на том самом постаменте, на котором стояли основатели Одессы на Екатерининской площади. Слишком уж вид современный. Имхо, конечно же.

----------


## mlch

> Интересно.
> Только что-то непохоже, что на 4 снимке Ленин стоит на том самом постаменте, на котором стояли основатели Одессы на Екатерининской площади. Слишком уж вид современный. Имхо, конечно же.


 На том. :smileflag: 
Но там был использован не весь постамент, а только центральная колонна, на которой Екатерина стояла.

----------


## job2001

Ну это может быть современным городским фольклором - постамент похож? - похож, значит оттуда и взяли :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> На том.
> Но там был использован не весть постамент, а только центральная колонна, на которой Екатерина стояла.


 Хм.. мне он на фото кажется бетоным - неужели его проще было перевезти, чем отлить?

----------


## job2001

Раз желающих нет, попробую я. Немного артефактов прошлых времен - начну с разминки.

----------


## Dam

> Раз желающих нет, попробую я. Немного артефактов прошлых времен - начну с разминки.


 Сто раз видел эту фотографию и даже знаю номер дома -- №8. Где не знаю, к моему стыду... Не Гоголя случаем?

----------


## job2001

Почти :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Район Сабанеева или Екатерининская площадь тогда.

----------


## job2001

Уже дальше :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Значит Маяковского или Некрасова))

----------


## job2001

Ну вариантов было немного :smileflag:  Маяковского, +1
Тогда вот такое вот, тоже достаточно легкое имхо

----------


## Dam

Таких табличек полно по городу... Не медин?

----------


## job2001

Именно такой больше не встречал :smileflag:  Подобные есть, но у этой имхо самое лучшее состояние. Нет, не медин, не так чтобы очень и далеко, но гораздо центрее :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

библитека горького или украинский театр

----------


## ks2004

> Ну вариантов было немного Маяковского, +1
> Тогда вот такое вот, тоже достаточно легкое имхо


 Садовая? Главпочтампт или где-то там...

----------


## job2001

> Садовая? Главпочтампт или где-то там...


 C наблюдательностью у вас все ок :smileflag:  Почти угол с Соборкой. +1

Тогда вот это - тоже нетрудно :smileflag:

----------


## Алибабаевич

Это случайно не Куйбышева?
Между Екатерининской и Александровским проспектом? Напротив ЦСС.

----------


## Олег_жэк

Из таких руин пол города.

----------


## Dam

> Это случайно не Куйбышева?


 Да... Очень похоже :smileflag:  Возле офиса ЦСС.

----------


## job2001

Нет.
Руин то много, но таких - не очень, имею в виду в этом районе :smileflag:  А в скором будущем я так думаю здесь вообще не останется.

----------


## ks2004

> C наблюдательностью у вас все ок Почти угол с Соборкой. +1


 Хожу туда на маршрутку 185ю чуть ли не каждый день, как уж не заметить?  :smileflag: 




> Тогда вот это - тоже нетрудно


 Похоже на переулок Жукова.

----------


## ks2004

ОО!!! И ещё одна версия! Новощепной ряд, у Привоза, там такого сколько- хочешь. Но скоро не останется тоже  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Похоже на переулок Жукова.


 В Одессе как ни странно нет пер. Жукова, но есть два переулка с похожим названием :smileflag:  Но нет.

----------


## job2001

Ну что было бы интересного в руинах и мастерских около привоза? :smileflag:  Первый вариант гораздо интереснее.

----------


## ks2004

> В Одессе как ни странно нет пер. Жукова, но есть два переулка с похожим названием Но нет.


 Имел ввиду Вице-Адмирала Жукова. Что-то размер улицы переулок напомнил... :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Это что Серова что-ли?

----------


## Ribeiro

Спиридоновская

----------


## Dam

> Спиридоновская


 На Спиридоновской есть такой дом, но там окна поменьше намного. По крайней мере мне только тот запомнился...

----------


## job2001

Нет, неужели никто в самом центре не бывает? :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Красный переулок?

----------


## Dam

> Нет, неужели никто в самом центре не бывает?


 Ну тогда Красный переулок :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Красный переулок?


 Совершенно точно, +1. Почти угол с Дерибасовской.



> Ну тогда Красный переулок


 Кто первым встал, того и тапки

А вот немного другое

----------


## Dam

Это Краян. Давай тапки.

----------


## ks2004

переулок Маяковского....Тираспольская. Или, может, начало Греческой или Бунина... Сложная фотка очень

----------


## job2001

> Это Краян. Давай тапки.


 Не дам :smileflag:  Потому что не могу, поэтому прошу помощи с +1. Совершенно верно, так и думал или угадается сразу, или долго гадать :smileflag: 
Опять немного поменяем эпоху

----------


## mlch

Пантелеймоновская?

----------


## job2001

Я бы не удивился если бы там увидел, но нет.

----------


## Hermione Granger

Екатерининская?

----------


## Dam

Мне, жмоты, так плюс и не поставили... :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Может - Военный спуск?
***
2 dam - пытался я тебе поставить плюс. Не могу!

----------


## job2001

Нет, пока никто рядом не попадал.

----------


## Freez

Канатная?

----------


## Ribeiro

Район Торговой/Пастера

----------


## job2001

> Район Торговой/Пастера


 Горячее :smileflag:

----------


## Олег_жэк

Баранова, Княжеская. Или пер. Княжеский

----------


## Delicious

может Садовая

----------


## Omega

dam`у +1 выдала.

----------


## job2001

может Садовая

Нет, но действительно я мог бы перепутать со своей второй сегодняшней загадкой :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

> может Садовая
> 
> Нет, но действительно я мог бы перепутать со своей второй сегодняшней загадкой


 Коблевская?

----------


## Delicious

или Щепкина....

----------


## Good++++

Новобазарный пер. (Новый рынок)

----------


## job2001

Сейчас с меня опять будут требовать тапки :smileflag:  Помогите еще раз плиз с +1 :smileflag:  Это действительно Коблевская, дом на таком же расстоянии от Соборки, что и тот на Садовой. Но хоз. магазина там уже нет.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Помогла.Сегодня день dama
Пользуясь случаем выкладываю cледующую загадку:

где притаился этот балкончик?

----------


## Зимняя

уголок старой Одессы?

----------


## audit_n

Бульвар Искусств?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Нет,это не старая Одесса

----------


## audit_n

Некий санаторий на Фонтане?

----------


## Tinkerbell

И не Фонтан

----------


## Dam

Есть что-то похожее на Ольгиевском спуске, но это так к слову..

----------


## Vaita

Отрада?

----------


## Tinkerbell

> Есть что-то похожее на Ольгиевском спуске, но это так к слову..


 Мимо.Полоса побед закончилась 



> Отрада?


 Нет,но этот вариант самый близкий из названного.

----------


## Hermione Granger

Французкий бульвар?

----------


## Tinkerbell

ДА.
Где именно?

----------


## Hermione Granger

Коньячный завод? или домик между переулком Азарова и Отрадой

----------


## Зимняя

возле канатной дороги домик?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Нет..нет.

----------


## Dam

> ДА.
> Где именно?


 Между Довженко и Сильпо, по-моему.

----------


## Hermione Granger

еще вариант - на углу Семинарской и Французкого бульвара

----------


## Vaita

может это в преулке, который выходит к церкви? Не помню как он назыается

----------


## Tinkerbell

Все неправы  :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Филатова?

----------


## Vaita

пер Дунаева?

----------


## Dam

Пора дать какую-то подсказку)))

----------


## piryur

А мне кажется, что это Французский бульвар, между пер. Вице-Адмирала Азарова и Госпитальным пер.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Неет.Даю подсказку:нужно назвать не улицу,а указать точное место расположения обьекта.Дерзайте

----------


## piryur

Номер дома или координаты?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Координаты)))

----------


## job2001

Этот дом тут неоднократно фигурировал :smileflag: 
http://community.livejournal.com/odessa_history/42381.html?#cutid1

----------


## Tinkerbell

Может и фигурировал.Я ЖЖ не увлекаюсь 
А координаты можете сказать?

----------


## gella

так Французский или пастера? Или вы каждый о своем?

----------


## Tinkerbell

Французкий!!!Но он длинный...где именно?

----------


## job2001

> Может и фигурировал.Я ЖЖ не увлекаюсь 
> А координаты можете сказать?


 Нет, это безотносительно вашей загадки.
По загадке - пусть будет Шампанский

----------


## Tinkerbell

Нет..даю еще одну подсказку:это санаторий.какой?

----------


## ks2004

> Нет..даю еще одну подсказку:это санаторий.какой?


 Чкалова

----------


## Tinkerbell

нет

----------


## piryur

Такими темпами ещё месяц можно отгадывать...

----------


## oleg-od-ua

> dam, я-то тебе поставлю, а где взаимность?
> 
> ну и специально для тебя. где это?


 5-й роддом

----------


## ks2004

> Такими темпами ещё месяц можно отгадывать...


 100%

Может санаторий Аркадия? Ведь санаторий же?

----------


## gella

давайте быстринько переберем все санатории, сколько их там - всего  то  :smileflag:  может Магнолия?

----------


## Dam

Россия... Или это сейчас и Есть Магнолия?

----------


## gella

> Россия... Или это сейчас и Есть Магнолия?


 нет , Россия отдельно, Магнолия отдельно  :smileflag:

----------


## ks2004

Украина, есть и такой  :smileflag:

----------


## ks2004

О, ещё есть санаторий Одесса. И это все санатории на Французском, похоже...

----------


## job2001

Ага, Одесса, Чкалова, Россия, Магнолия, Аркадия, Чувырина
Ничего не забыл? :smileflag: 
Я бы выбрал Чкалова или Магнолию :smileflag: 

О забыл еще Белая акация,

----------


## Dam

> Ага, Одесса, Чкалова, Россия, Магнолия, Аркадия, Чувырина
> Ничего не забыл?
> Я бы выбрал Чкалова или Магнолию
> 
> О забыл еще Белая акация,


 Я как раз уже тоже хотел данные справочника переписать, но обломался :smileflag:

----------


## ks2004

> Я бы выбрал Чкалова или Магнолию


 Чкалова уже забраковали.... 
А я бы выбрал Чкаловский пляж и пару девчёнок ссобой. Как жарко-то тут сидеть и отгадывать...

----------


## Зимняя

oleg-od-ua, ну и каким местом это к 5му роддому относится??

по санаториям - санаторий сторйгидравлики?

----------


## job2001

> Я как раз уже тоже хотел данные справочника переписать, но обломался


 Папрашу! по справочнику я только белую акацию нашел - остальное по памяти :smileflag:

----------


## ks2004

> по санаториям - санаторий сторйгидравлики?


 А стройгидравлики и Магнолия не одно и то же?

----------


## Буджак

Раньше Сторйгидравлика, теперь - Магнолия.

----------


## Tinkerbell

> давайте быстринько переберем все санатории, сколько их там - всего  то  может Магнолия?


 Не может а точно  :smileflag: 
Поставила плюсик как первой  назвавшей ответ.

----------


## ks2004

> Не может а точно 
> Поставила плюсик как первой  назвавшей ответ.


 дебри какого-то дворика...возможно тоже на французском, в продолжение темы?  :smileflag:

----------


## gella

Дак этож тот же балкончик, только более общий вид  :smileflag:

----------


## ks2004

> Дак этож тот же балкончик, только более общий вид


 точно! :smileflag:  Значит ответ тот же- санаторий Магнолия

----------


## job2001

Хех на площадке бывал неоднократно, но этот дом на заднем плане никогда не замечал :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Где такой домеГ? Загадка не сложная. Внимательные форумисты должны отгадать быстро.

----------


## ks2004

Похоже на один из домов на Французском, в санатории Чкалова, кажется, которые сносят сейчас и перестраивают. Хотя может я зациклился уже на Французском...

----------


## Dam

> Похоже на один из домов на Французском, в санатории Чкалова, кажется, которые сносят сейчас и перестраивают. Хотя может я зациклился уже на Французском...


 Ты зациклился на Французском... :smileflag:  Это далеко от него.

----------


## Зимняя

смотря на каждуй картинку, ты понимаешь, что отлично знаешь это место, но сообразить, где именно находится загадываемый объект почему-то сложно...
это  на Пастера?

----------


## Dam

> смотря на каждуй картинку, ты понимаешь, что отлично знаешь это место, но сообразить, где именно находится загадываемый объект почему-то сложно...
> это  на Пастера?


 Неее...

----------


## gella

мож Канатная?

----------


## Dam

> мож Канатная?


 Вы все зациклились на определенных улицах :smileflag:  Совсем не тот район...

----------


## Tinkerbell

Мне кажется что это где-то в Районе Привоза...Александровский недоходя Пантелеймоновской или Пнантелеймоновская между Александровским и Екатериненской

----------


## Dam

Ребята! Вы все ходите очень далеко от этого дома. Проявите фантазию :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

Слободка?

----------


## Dam

> Слободка?


 Нет! Опять мимо :smileflag:

----------


## Tinkerbell

Садовая?

----------


## Dam

> Садовая?


 Где ты видела на Садовой дом без крыши? :smileflag:  Это не центр города... Этот дом когда-то поставили на капремонт, очень давно, так и стоит...

----------


## gella

на комсомольской были какие то руины

----------


## Зимняя

на Комсомольской руин вроде не осталось, а вот за Родиной их полно. так что это может и Эстонская быть, и Мясоедовская

----------


## Dam

> на Комсомольской руин вроде не осталось, а вот за Родиной их полно. так что это может и Эстонская быть, и Мясоедовская


 Нет)))

----------


## ks2004

А если где-то в раёне Фонтана? На Посмитного один из корпусов санатория Молдовы убитый такой...

----------


## Dam

> А если где-то в раёне Фонтана? На Посмитного один из корпусов санатория Молдовы убитый такой...


 Санатории и Фонтан в частности -- исключаем. Я не любитель этого района, хотя район в котором этот дом -- я тоже не люблю :smileflag:  Если бы мы играли в игру "Холодно -- горячо", вы бы все уже замерзли нафиг :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

может, возле Привоза? есть (или было) там пару подобных зданий... 
одно на углу с проспектом мира, другое в самом конце Преображенской

----------


## Dam

Возле Привоза вообще лазить не советую))) Совсем не те края.

----------


## ks2004

Давайте от обратного. Это явно не Таирова, не Черёмушки и не Поскот. А так же, как выяснили, не центр, не Фонтан, не прилегающая к центру Молдованка, не Привоз...
Теперь давайте прикиним, что осталось? 

А, сори, Слободку забыл- это не она.

----------


## Dam

Что осталось?

----------


## ks2004

> Что осталось?


 мой дом но это не он вроде...

----------


## Dam

> мой дом но это не он вроде...


 Ну слава Богу))

----------


## ks2004

> Что осталось?


 В голову приходи только Пресыпь... На  сегодня одгадливость закончилась, завтра придёт настоящий хазяин дома и даст правильный ответ  :smileflag:

----------


## audit_n

Орджоникидзе-Разумовская?

----------


## GSX-R

Возможно Приморская?

----------


## Hermione Granger

Черноморского казачества? :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

> Орджоникидзе-Разумовская?


  на углу с Мечникова?

----------


## Dam

> Черноморского казачества?


 Черноморского козлячества, да... Но эта улица длинная))) Где именно?

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Черноморского козлячества, да... Но эта улица длинная))) Где именно?


 вот так всегда))) честно говоря - не знаю, я всего-то пару раз по ней ездила на поселок, просто визуально запомнилось))
ну это точно не возле моста, может возле сквера где-то (честно говоря не знаю как он называется :smileflag:

----------


## Hermione Granger

а еще там техникум или училище какое-то рядом :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

> вот так всегда))) честно говоря - не знаю, я всего-то пару раз по ней ездила на поселок, просто визуально запомнилось))
> ну это точно не возле моста, может возле сквера где-то (честно говоря не знаю как он называется


 Нет, там нет училища, но сквереГ есть! Это возле Сахарного завода. Я там недалеко работаю и решил пешочком пройтись, заодно его наконец-то сфотографировать. А то все теперь по Пересыпи только ездят))) Я боялся, что сразу отгадают форумчане с поселка, но их тут не оказалось.. В общем молодец -- 5.

----------


## job2001

Еще немного артефактов :smileflag: 
1. Просто - где?

----------


## GSX-R

Воровского

----------


## ks2004

В Одессе!

----------


## Dam

> Еще немного артефактов
> 1. Просто - где?


 Что-то я постоянно Ваши загадки беру... :smileflag:  Ланжероновская угол Екатерининской.

----------


## job2001

> Что-то я постоянно Ваши загадки беру... Ланжероновская угол Екатерининской.


 По одним районам видимо лазим :smileflag: Да, правильно, но +1 опять не могу поставить
Тогда где это?

----------


## Boer

Обсерваторный переулок угол Лидерсовского бульвара

----------


## Dam

> По одним районам видимо лазимДа, правильно, но +1 опять не могу поставить
> Тогда где это?


 Ничего, я привык уже :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> ПДа, правильно, но +1 опять не могу поставить


 Помог.

----------


## job2001

> Юбсерваторный переулок угол Лидерсовского бульвара


 Да, совершенно правильно :smileflag:  +1
Ну и последнее, не смог пройти мимо такого концерна :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Не Щепкина случайно?

----------


## job2001

> Помог.


 Спасибо




> Не Щепкина случайно?


 Нет

----------


## Delicious

Конная?

----------


## mlch

А по моему, это где-то возле Староконного.

----------


## job2001

> Конная?


 Совершенно верно, +1. Не устаю поражаться :smileflag:  Концерн этот, если кому вдруг надо расположен напротив Нового рынка.

----------


## Delicious

> Совершенно верно, +1. Не устаю поражаться Концерн этот, если кому вдруг надо расположен напротив Нового рынка.


 хоть раз угадала)))

----------


## job2001

Продолжим двориками
Где этот?

----------


## Dam

> Продолжим двориками
> Где этот?


 Да... Таких дворов куча по Одессе... Молдаванский или слободской хоть?

----------


## GEBO

Градоначальницкая?

----------


## job2001

> Да... Таких дворов куча по Одессе... Молдаванский или слободской хоть?


 Нет




> Градоначальницкая?


 Нет

----------


## Dam

А Вы вчера на море не ездили в район Сортировочной случайно? :smileflag:  У меня сестра там в похожем дворе живет..

----------


## job2001

> А Вы вчера на море не ездили в район Сортировочной случайно? У меня сестра там в похожем дворе живет..


 Нет, случайно не ездил :smileflag:  Но уверен этот двор видело очень много одесситов :smileflag:

----------


## GSX-R

в районе ул. Б.Хмельницкого?

----------


## job2001

Нет, еще подожду немного и если не будет правильной версии выложу подсказку, но тогда будет уже на скорость имхо :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

Екатерининская,6?

----------


## job2001

Нет, пока еще не было близких вариантов.

----------


## Dam

> Нет, пока еще не было близких вариантов.


 Не Мельницы?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Похоже на улицу Пастера, кажется № 3

----------


## Зимняя

Канатная угол Нахимова?

----------


## Dam

> Похоже на улицу Пастера, кажется № 3


 Там, кажется двор шире и полуподвалы есть...

----------


## job2001

> Похоже на улицу Пастера, кажется № 3


 Не уверен 3 или 1, но совершенно правильно :smileflag: +1
Вот это хотел показать как подсказку

----------


## Dam

> Там, кажется двор шире и полуподвалы есть...


 Да... Когда кажется -- крестится надо :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Тогда вот такой дворик, даже не совсем дворик,а арка. Не знаю, может часто встречается, но я впервые увидел такое решение.

----------


## Dam

> Тогда вот такой дворик, даже не совсем дворик,а арка. Не знаю, может часто встречается, но я впервые увидел такое решение.


 Знаю похожий двореГ на Мечникова. Колодец просто жесть :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Знаю похожий двореГ на Мечникова. Колодец просто жесть


 Нет, этот далеко.

----------


## ks2004

Такие чтасто довольно встречаются. На Гамарника, к примеру, есть похожее.

----------


## audit_n

И в районе Заславского...

----------


## GSX-R

на Канатную похоже

----------


## job2001

> Такие чтасто довольно встречаются. На Гамарника, к примеру, есть похожее.


 


> на Канатную похоже


 Вот где-то недалеко :smileflag:

----------


## GSX-R

Итальянский бульвар

----------


## ks2004

> Итальянский бульвар


 Малая Арнаутская

----------


## job2001

Оба мимо

----------


## Richard_I

> Тогда вот такой дворик, даже не совсем дворик,а арка. Не знаю, может часто встречается, но я впервые увидел такое решение.


 Пироговская?

----------


## job2001

Нет, уточню ближе к канатной, чем к семинарской

----------


## Alexandr

Что-то в районе Новой?

----------


## job2001

Что-то в районе Новой :smileflag:  Но не на ней Жду кто первым назовет улицу

----------


## Alexandr

Чижикова. Типа рядом. )

----------


## job2001

> Чижикова. Типа рядом. )


 Типа правильно :smileflag:  +1 Между Новой и Белинского, почти напротив Музкомедии.

----------


## Alexandr

> Типа правильно +1 Между Новой и Белинского, почти напротив Музкомедии.


 Где-то третий двор от Новой?

----------


## job2001

> Где-то третий двор от Новой?


 Ну я точно не скажу - давно уже фотографировал, но не первый, и не второй точно.

----------


## Alexandr

> Ну я точно не скажу - давно уже фотографировал, но не первый, и не второй точно.


 А в первый и зайти проблематично уже (бывшая баня).  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Продолжим путешествие по дворам

----------


## Boer

Переулок Олеши толи 3 толи 5 номер

----------


## job2001

> Переулок Олеши толи 3 толи 5 номер


 О, а я ее Карантинной считал, совсем забыл что тот отрезок переулком Олеши называется. :smileflag:  Опять таки прошу помощи в том чтобы поставить +1

----------


## mlch

> Опять таки прошу помощи в том чтобы поставить +1


 Сделано! :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Знакомое крылечко, в одном из тех дворов жил мой друг детства. Когда мы жили в том р-не (Свердлова-Канатная, 11) нынешний переулок Олеши был улицей Лизогуба

----------


## Omega

> Переулок Олеши толи 3 толи 5 номер


 улица Юрия Олеши, если Вы не против. Переназвали по-дурацкому, так что теперь переулком обзывать??!!

----------


## Boer

> улица Юрия Олеши, если Вы не против. Переназвали по-дурацкому, так что теперь переулком обзывать??!!


 Ну зачем так переживать? Ничего обидного я не имел в виду, улица так улица. И если это так Вас глубоко задело, тоя приношу Вам свои извинения!

----------


## job2001

Сегодня немного настенной живописи :smileflag:

----------


## GEBO

Ольгиевская

----------


## job2001

> Ольгиевская


 Правильно :smileflag:  +1
А это?

----------


## Delicious

район малиновского?

----------


## Hunter_83

2 застава?

----------


## job2001

Нет

----------


## MAG_MAGISTR

Помоему это гдето в центре... в районе староконного!

----------


## GSX-R

Раскидайловская или Ленинградская, не помню точно

----------


## job2001

> Помоему это гдето в центре... в районе староконного!


 


> Раскидайловская или Ленинградская, не помню точно


 Кто первым уточнит? :smileflag:  Одним вариантом :smileflag:

----------


## GSX-R

Ленинградская

----------


## MAG_MAGISTR

Раскидайловская

----------


## job2001

> Раскидайловская


 Правильно, +1, напротив Староконного

----------


## MAG_MAGISTR

Поставил плисик *GSX-R*.... так как посчитал что мы вместе отгадали  :smileflag: 
*job2001*, пасиб.. за плюсег!

Я бы сам загадку задал... но фоток нету..

----------


## job2001

Освежим тему

----------


## Ribeiro

Пастера

----------


## job2001

> Пастера


 Далеко

----------


## Delicious

Французкий бул

----------


## Миз@нтроп

По архитектуре напоминает сразу несколько улиц: - пр-т. Шевченко, ул. Сегедскую или "Фонтан" с третьей по седьмую станции.

----------


## Ribeiro

Проспект Шевченко угол Довженко

----------


## GSX-R

Пироговская

----------


## Axer

Кажись Сегедская, возле поликлиники.

----------


## Richard_I

> Освежим тему


 Чижикова?

----------


## job2001

Вариантов было много, и действительно похожих домов достаточно много, но прав Richard_I, +1. Между Канатной и Гимназической.
А вот такое где?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Филармония или бывший Кукольный театр на Пастера ?

----------


## job2001

Мимо

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Тогда, может быть, где-то в районе бывшего Дворца пионеров, "Капитанского моста"?
Удивительно знакомое место, но  вспомнить.....

----------


## job2001

Тоже нет :smileflag:

----------


## GSX-R

вариант 1. Ришельевская
2. Щепкина

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Пушкинская?

----------


## job2001

> вариант 1. Ришельевская
> 2. Щепкина


 Хотелось бы уточнить :smileflag:  Ну и если можно, не просто улицу, хотя бы приблизительный район, здание все таки заметное :smileflag:

----------


## Axer

Щепкина угол Преображенской?

----------


## Ribeiro

Помоему Пастера/Преображенская

----------


## job2001

Все очень даже мимо :smileflag: 
Подскажу, в чем-то похожие окна можно найти совсем рядом с этим жданием.

----------


## GSX-R

Ришельевская :smileflag: . Между Базарной и Чкалова

----------


## job2001

> Ришельевская. Между Базарной и Чкалова


 Совершенно точно, +1. На Пастер и Щепкина если не ошибаюсь платанов нет :smileflag:  Очень красивое здание, но летом трудно его рассмотреть


Ну и последняя на сегодня простенькая загадка

----------


## Dam

Фабрика мороженного на Комсомольской :smileflag:

----------


## GSX-R

Фабрика мороженого на Комсомольской

----------


## GSX-R

блин! не успел

----------


## job2001

Я же говорил - простая :smileflag:  В кои-то веки сам смог поставить +1 damу :smileflag:

----------


## MAG_MAGISTR

Эх... я конечно позно.. но... *ВИД ИЗ ОКНА ОНМУ!*
Хотя фото помоему с якоря  :smileflag:

----------


## Deniska

Насчёт упомянутого когда-то дворца в Петровке. Сейчас уже возят туда туристов, правда, только одно турагентство в Одессе. Зато в тур входит ещё местный этнографический музейчик, церковь Покрова Богородицы, шашлык на Тилигульском лимане и огромная плантация роз неподалёку. Фотки можно глянуть: http://veselkatour.com.ua/index.php?option=com_datsogallery&Itemid=56&func=viewcategory&catid=7

А на одном из минаретов живут аисты.

----------


## Richard

> А на одном из минаретов живут аисты.


 3 больших и маленький аистенок

----------


## job2001

А где вот это здание?

----------


## Dam

Парк... Пусть будет для начала Победы...

----------


## Pinky

похоже на сквер космонавтов, бывший летний кинотеатр

----------


## Зимняя

скорее не Победы, а Ильича, он же Преображенский

----------


## job2001

Все мимо

----------


## Dam

Не Ленинского комсомола случайно? А? :smileflag:

----------


## Ortho

очень похоже на церковь в парке Космонавтов на пл.Среднефонтанской, но раз сказано "мимо", то 2 варианта:
это в парке на 10-й фонтана
это в парке на ул.Левитана

----------


## job2001

Ой, прошу прощения :smileflag:  Задумался или жара так повлияла :smileflag:  Прочитал сквер Космонавтов, как парк горького на Космонавтов Pinky совершенно прав, +1

Тогда вот это где?

----------


## GSX-R

успенская, 40

----------


## job2001

> успенская, 40


 Совершенно точно, так и думал что угадать сможет только тот, кто там бывает и поэтому назорвут сразу точный адрес :smileflag:  Прошу помочь с +1

----------


## Ortho

поставил

----------


## Ribeiro

> так и думал что угадать сможет только тот, кто там бывает


 Ну так не интересно. Может мне свой двор сфоткать и выложить? :smileflag: 
Только тот и угадает, кто бывает

----------


## job2001

> поставил


 Спасибо



> Ну так не интересно. Может мне свой двор сфоткать и выложить?
> Только тот и угадает, кто бывает


 Это не мой двор :smileflag:  И он прекрасно виден с улицы - открыт, просто место такое вряд ли кто заметит, тем более совсем нетипичные строения для этого района :smileflag:  Я имел в виду то, что думал что его или будут отгадывать методом перебора, или точно узнает кто там часто бывает.

----------


## Dam

> Спасибо
> 
> Это не мой двор И он прекрасно виден с улицы - открыт, просто место такое вряд ли кто заметит, тем более совсем нетипичные строения для этого района


 Ну да...а чего на него обращать внимание, если оно некрасивое? :smileflag:  Кафель этот уродский убивает. Хорошо, что Советы не все здания успели испохабить. В других городах они продвинулись намного значительней.

----------


## job2001

> Ну да...а чего на него обращать внимание, если оно некрасивое? Кафель этот уродский убивает. Хорошо, что советы не все здания успели испохабить. В других городах они продвинулись намного значительней.


 А красивых зданий в хорошем состоянии в Одессе можно пересчитать на пальцах двух рук наверное - или фасад давно не ремонтировался, или балконы рушатся, или испохаблены редизайном первых этажей, еще например мне очень не нравятся неоштукатуренные боковые стены, которые видны с улицы. Например вот здание на Греческой с длинным балконом - отреставрировали, да красиво, но если смотреть с Гречской снизу - боковая стена портит все впечатление. Неужели ее трудно было хотя просто штукатуркой покрыть... Так что харчами не перебираем :smileflag: 
Да и не согласен я что здание неинтересное, вот эта пристройка посредение просто портит весь вид, целиков не сфотографируешь.

----------


## Dam

> А красивых зданий в хорошем состоянии в Одессе можно пересчитать на пальцах двух рук наверное - или фасад давно не ремонтировался, или балконы рушатся, или испохаблены редизайном первых этажей, еще например мне очень не нравятся неоштукатуренные боковые стены, которые видны с улицы. Например вот здание на Греческой с длинным балконом - отреставрировали, да красиво, но если смотреть с Гречской снизу - боковая стена портит все впечатление. Неужели ее трудно было хотя просто штукатуркой покрыть... Так что харчами не перебираем
> Да и не согласен я что здание неинтересное, вот эта пристройка посредение просто портит весь вид, целиков не сфотографируешь.


 Надо сказать спасибо, что хоть в таком виде остались... Вон в Днепре все загадили совком. Сейчас там сносят такие здания, что у нас бы уже такой крик подняли, что ой-ой-ой, а у них довольны. Зачем этому старью стоять? И город ужасно изуродован разной абсурдной архитектурой. Так что у нас еще все слава Богу...

----------


## job2001

> Надо сказать спасибо, что хоть в таком виде остались... Вон в Днепре все загадили совком. Сейчас там сносят такие здания, что у нас бы уже такой крик подняли, что ой-ой-ой, а у них довольны. Зачем этому старью стоять? И город ужасно изуродован разной абсурдной архитектурой. Так что у нас еще все слава Богу...


  я думаю долго не продержатся, кроме субъективных факторов вроде цен на недвижимость, есть и объективные - ракушняк не очень долговечный материал. Реконструкции вроде красной или московский единичны.

----------


## Dam

> я думаю долго не продержатся, кроме субъективных факторов вроде цен на недвижимость, есть и объективные - ракушняк не очень долговечный материал. Реконструкции вроде красной или московский единичны.


 Если толково сделать реконструкцию, как, например сделали "Континенталь" на Дерибасовской, то продержится долго. Другое дело, что это дорогое удовольствие.

----------


## job2001

> Если толково сделать реконструкцию, как, например сделали "Континенталь" на Дерибасовской, то продержится долго. Другое дело, что это дорогое удовольствие.


 Именно об этом и говорю, пока только гостинницы так делают, видимо в соатльных случаях экономически невыгодно.

----------


## Паноптикум

самым красивым считаю дом на садовый ( вечно забываю как он назівается) 
 ЗЫ его так и не начали реставрировать?

----------


## audit_n

> самым красивым считаю дом на садовый ( вечно забываю как он назівается) 
>  ЗЫ его так и не начали реставрировать?


 Это тот, где аптека Гаевского, чтоль? Да, красивый! Но реставрировать, боюсь, там уже нечего  ...

----------


## Dam

> Это тот, где аптека Гаевского, чтоль? Да, красивый! Но реставрировать, боюсь, там уже нечего  ...


 Отреставрировать можно все. Вопрос сколько это будет стоить. В частности, этот дом надо обкопать и залить туда бетон. Долго еще будет стоять. И хорошо укрепить несущие стены. Короче, все можно сделать, если захотеть.

----------


## Буджак

Держу пари, что его развалят нахрен, а не этом месте построят гостиницу, и это будет самый аляповатый новодел.

----------


## audit_n

> Отреставрировать можно все. Вопрос сколько это будет стоить. В частности, этот дом надо обкопать и залить туда бетон. Долго еще будет стоять. И хорошо укрепить несущие стены. Короче, все можно сделать, если захотеть.


 Ну, согласен. Теоретически. Значит, некому пока хотеть. Практически.

----------


## Dam

Да там все не теоретически. Один ведь из этих домов уже купили, только одна семья упералась. Не знаю, как сейчас. И все-таки думаю, Гурвиц не даст его поломать. Не такой он жлоб в этом деле, как Боделан был.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

дом Русова он, кажись, называется

----------


## Omega

> Да там все не теоретически. Один ведь из этих домов уже купили, только одна семья упералась. Не знаю, как сейчас. И все-таки думаю, Гурвиц не даст его поломать. Не такой он жлоб в этом деле, как Боделан был.


 А его не собираются ломать. Его БУДУТ реставрировать!!!!
P.S. Гурвиц первый, кто захочет его разрушить, если ему это будет выгодно.

----------


## MAG_MAGISTR

История и современность Одессы - *фотозагадки*

----------


## Паноптикум

> Да там все не теоретически. Один ведь из этих домов уже купили, только одна семья упералась. Не знаю, как сейчас. И все-таки думаю, Гурвиц не даст его поломать. Не такой он жлоб в этом деле, как Боделан был.


   Да, точно дом Русова.  Только почему "один из" он там только один и есть.

----------


## GSX-R

Чтобы тема не умерла.
Совсем просто. Что это?

----------


## job2001

Не остатки крепости в парке Шевченко?

----------


## GSX-R

неа

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Приморский бульвар, с левой стороны от "Потёмкинской лестницы".
Только не пойму - откуда сфотографировано?

----------


## GSX-R

Говорю же, просто. +0,5  :smileflag: 
Сфотографировано с Потемкинской лестницы.
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## GSX-R

Это не на много сложнее. 
Кем здесь становятся люди?

----------


## job2001

Мужем и женой :smileflag:  Вспомнилось заодно замечательное слово - брачующиеся :smileflag:

----------


## audit_n

Родителями тоже.

----------


## GSX-R

> Мужем и женой Вспомнилось заодно замечательное слово - брачующиеся


 А еще тестем и тещей, свекром и свекровью.
+1 прошу помочь!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## job2001

> Родителями тоже.


 Нет, уж родителями становятся в другом месте :smileflag:  Жаль нет под рукой ни одной фотографии...

----------


## GSX-R

А кто живет в этом доме?

----------


## audit_n

> Нет, уж родителями становятся в другом месте Жаль нет под рукой ни одной фотографии...


 А я *именно там* свидетельства о рождении детей получал  !

----------


## job2001

> А я *именно там* свидетельства о рождении детей получал  !


 Согласитесь, родителем вы стали чуть раньше :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Давненько я не загадывал ничего. Вспоминаем Оруэлла...

----------


## Dam

> Давненько я не загадывал ничего. Вспоминаем Оруэлла...


 "Красивая" табличка, как и все совковые вещи... Что-то трамвайное, часто такое видел около рельсов или опор.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нисколечко не трамвайное место. Эта табличка вообще на асфальте, отполирована ногами и колесами.

----------


## Струна

> Давненько я не загадывал ничего. Вспоминаем Оруэлла...


 на Французском бульваре???

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Оочень далеко.

----------


## Струна

Может быть, дата содания улицы или постройки дома?

----------


## Зимняя

если не ошибаюсь, это либо на остановке возле Филатова, либо возле сСтройгидравлики.  второе более вероятно

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Естественно, нет.

----------


## kon-stantin

> Давненько я не загадывал ничего. Вспоминаем Оруэлла...


 Вот интересно а что она означает?

----------


## GSX-R

а что за домик #5218 так никто и не угадал

----------


## Noel

> Это не на много сложнее. 
> Кем здесь становятся люди?


 А там нет ЗАГС-а уже, он переехал на Проспект Мира\Успенскую

----------


## job2001

> Вот интересно а что она означает?


 Ну намек на антиутопию Оруэлла "1984".
Мой вариант где-то в районе второй заставы

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ну, Вторая Застава это хоть немногоближе предыдущих вариантов.

----------


## piryur

> Ну, Вторая Застава это хоть немногоближе предыдущих вариантов.


 Хочется ответить, что это на Ивановском мосту (вернее путепроводе), но он, как мне кажется, был построен раньше...

----------


## Omega

Возле Дворца пионеров

----------


## Alexandr

Плюсик поставил, но это была не загадка.  :smileflag:

----------


## Iriya

> Возле Дворца пионеров


 +1) все верно!)



> Плюсик поставил, но это была не загадка.


 а почему это не загадка?

----------


## Alexandr

> а почему это не загадка?


 Если выложить фотку оперного, например, тоже не будет загадкой. Вот если бы ты сняла фрагмент, по которому можно угадать, а не абсолютно известное место большинству горожан.  :smileflag:

----------


## Iriya

:smileflag: знакомое место)

----------


## Good++++

Пассаж

----------


## Iriya

:smileflag: окошко)

----------


## MAG_MAGISTR

Так на окошко Оперного похоже!

----------


## Iriya

> Так на окошко Оперного похоже!


 Да,это он)
все вы знаете) :smileflag: 
надо что-то трудное загадать)

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Итак, моя отгадка. Если вы заходите в главные ворота Селекционного института и посмотрите вниз - то увидите именно эту металлоконструкцию "1984". Увы...

А теперь новая загадка.

----------


## Зимняя

> Итак, моя отгадка. Если вы заходите в главные ворота Селекционного института и посмотрите вниз - то увидите именно эту металлоконструкцию "1984". Увы...
> 
> А теперь новая загадка.


 угловой дом?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Он не угловой, просто рядом с ним дома нету.

----------


## Скрытик

Район Привоза?

----------


## Good++++

Малая Арнаутская

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

неправильно

----------


## MAG_MAGISTR

А это не в районе пл. Тираспольской случайно....?!

----------


## Good++++

Разумовская/Мечникова

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

неправильно.

----------


## Dam

Большая Арнаутская.

----------


## Iriya

а этот дом разве еще не отреставрировали? Ленина

----------


## Струна

ул. Средняя?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Снималось в прошлую субботу. Разве у нас так быстро реставрируют?

----------


## la brune

ул. Разумовского?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Во первых, не Разумовского, а РазумовскаЯ. Во вторых, вариант с ул. Разумовской был уже признан неверным.

----------


## la brune

> Во первых, не Разумовского, а РазумовскаЯ. Во вторых, вариант с ул. Разумовской был уже признан неверным.


 Простите, во-первых не внимательную , во-вторых не грамотную.

----------


## angelborn

Это случайно не переулок Чайковского?

----------


## Goddess

ул. Мечникова (р-н Комсомольской)?

----------


## Good++++

Книжный переулок?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

снова все неверно.
Подсказка: совсем рядом с этим домом находится собор.

----------


## Dam

> снова все неверно.
> Подсказка: совсем рядом с этим домом находится собор.


 Даа... Это Успенский переулок, а рядом с этим домом служебный вход в собор. Как я про это забыл?..

----------


## Alternativa

> Даа... Это Успенский переулок, а рядом с этим домом служебный вход в собор. Как я про это забыл?..


 Всё верно, только служебный вход не рядом с этим домом (вернее с его остатками), а напротив  :smileflag: .

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

dam прав. Это успенский переулок. +1.

----------


## Iriya

> Снималось в прошлую субботу. Разве у нас так быстро реставрируют?


 откуда я знаю когда оно снималось
а это где?)

----------


## Зимняя

киностудия?
хотя нет, возможно это завод шампанских вин (тот, что за университетом)

----------


## Iriya

а по точней? улицу..я не знаю где завод вин))

----------


## Зимняя

и то. и то на французском бульваре. винзавод стоит на углу с гамарника (семинарской), завод шампанских вин за шампанским переулком. вывески есть и там, и там

----------


## Iriya

да,это за шампанским переулком...
Висит эта табличка на стадионе динамо..сегдня сфоткала)

----------


## Зимняя

нда... аждый день по два раза мимо прохожу, и никогда не нее внимания не обращала

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А где это безликое изображение?

----------


## Иван_Дулин

> А где это безликое изображение?


 Улица Фрунзе вроде)) Недалеко, как ехать от Пересыпи в сторону Таирова.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Взято моментально. +1.

И новая загадка.

----------


## Delicious

Костанди-Люстдорфская

----------


## piryur

> Костанди-Люстдорфская


  Бывшая дача Де Рибаса (отсюда и название этого микрорайона "Дерибасовка"), а ныне- кожвенотделение Киевского р-на? Не похоже  Там остроконечные башенки и т.д. Мне кажется, что это в центре, к примеру, на Пастера,- один из корпусов медина...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

неправильно
но это таки да центр...

----------


## Delicious

> неправильно
> но это таки да центр...


 эх.....а похоже на бок сдания кожвенотделения))

----------


## Iriya

может это где-то недалеко от Кировского сквера?

----------


## job2001

> может это где-то недалеко от Кировского сквера?


 мне тоже так кажется.. базарная?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нет.

----------


## Ribeiro

По-моему Новый Рынок

----------


## Скрытик

> По-моему Новый Рынок


 Нет там такого.

----------


## Dam

На Мечникова полно таких построек...

----------


## piryur

Также похоже на здание СЭС или дэз. станции на Старопортофранковской, дома 6-8-10

----------


## shadowofthemoon

Пока не отгадали загадку Кайзера Вильгельма (хотя к месту подошли уже ближе), загадаю другую...

Где это?

----------


## Зимняя

на Гоголя?

----------


## GSX-R

Щепкина

----------


## Иван_Дулин

> Взято моментально. +1.
> 
> И новая загадка.


 Ситроен С3...))

----------


## GSX-R

> Ситроен С3...))


 не взято.
Ситроен С-4 :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Подсказка. Моя загадка за мерзким совдеповским забором, так что с фасада одной из центральных улиц города не видно.

----------


## GSX-R

*Kaiser_Wilhelm_II*:
Софиевская?

----------


## GSX-R

> Не Гоголя и не Щепкина


 но где-то недалеко :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Последняя подсказка к моей загадке. Здание на фото - культовое сооружение.

----------


## piryur

> Последняя подсказка к моей загадке. Здание на фото - культовое сооружение.


  Хм, неужели это останки синагоги на Пересыпи, у радиорынка? Возможно, что это вид изнутри, снаружи там полный гаплык...

----------


## MARKIZAANGELOFF

это Одесская Филармония?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нет, это не Пересыпь, и тем более, не Филармония.

----------


## Good++++

Бывший кинотеатр "АВРОРА" - теперь храм.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Уточните свой ответ.

Здание на моей загадке в данный момент не используется как храм.

----------


## Good++++

> Уточните свой ответ.
> 
> Здание на моей загадке в данный момент не используется как храм.


 Бывший кинотеатр “40 лет Октября”, который затем был кинотеатром “Аврора”.  :smileflag:

----------


## alim

Улица Зелёная (параллельная Бреуса на Ближних мельницах) дом 44, там был кинотеатр "Аврора", а сейчас Свято-Сретенский храм, кажется там идёт ремонт.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Храм на Зеленой и моя загадка. Найдите 10 отличий.

----------


## Good++++

> Храм на Зеленой и моя загадка. Найдите 10 отличий.


 
Свято-Сретенская церковь на Ближних Мельницах

----------


## Vaita

Это на Ольгиевской здание бывше синагоги.

----------


## job2001

> Это на Ольгиевской здание бывше синагоги.


 О, имхо правильно, но если ошибаюсь забор там не так давно поставили.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это таки да бывшая синагона на Ольгиевской. Забор там стоит, сколько себя помню. Сейчас там какой-то центр по социальной помощи, рядом с которым тусуются бомжи.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Загадка. Где это?
Вывеска на эркере замазана.

----------


## Alternativa

А не Б. Арнаутская ли, не доезжая ул. Канатной по правой стороне?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Загадка оказалась на скорость. +1.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Приморский бульвар, рядом с "Капитанским мостом" и "Дворцом пионеров"

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Новая загадка. Что это и откуда снято?

----------


## Jorjic

Дом Фальц-Фейна. С Тещиного моста.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Опять с первого раза! Ну что ж за загадки такие пошли! И шо за люди - с первого раза загадки угадывают! +1

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Очень знакомое здание, но.... проклятый склероз.
Варианты:
1. Воронцовский пер.
2. Польский спуск
3. Деволановский спуск
4. Военный спуск

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Загадка уже отгадана. Зачет повторяться?
А где такие мальчики?

----------


## piryur

Похоже на одно здание на Маразлиевской угол Сабанского переулка.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## Alternativa

> Загадка уже отгадана. Зачет повторяться?
> ]


 Банально, но не всегда успеваешь, вовремя прочитать сообщение

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Загадка уже отгадана. Зачет повторяться?
> А где такие мальчики?


 Пушкинская, между Б. Арнаутской и Базарной, по правой стороне?

----------


## Sanches

вот где это?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Пушкинская, между Б. Арнаутской и Базарной, по правой стороне?


 неправильно




> вот где это?


 Рискну предположить, чтогде-то на Поскоте в районе ул. Жолио Кюри.

----------


## Зимняя

> вот где это?


 на Говорова?

----------


## Зимняя

> Загадка уже отгадана. Зачет повторяться?
> А где такие мальчики?


 фронтон академии пищевых технологий?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Загадка Sanchesа - это ни в коем случае не Говорова.

А моя не академия пищевых технологий.

----------


## Vaita

> Сообщение от Sanches  
> вот где это?


 Мне кажется, что это Варненская напротив "Москвы"

----------


## Dam

> вот где это?


 Это не поселок и тем более не Жолио Кюри. Это в крайнем случае Таирово, а может вообще не город. На поселке таких домов нет. Я там рос.

----------


## Иван_Дулин

> вот где это?


 Может Генерала Петрова? За Якира...

----------


## Alenkaya

> Может Генерала Петрова? За Якира...


 нет, там напротив домов поле с забором..

----------


## angelborn

Это не Маршала Жукова?

----------


## piryur

> Это не Маршала Жукова?


  Тоже не похоже, слишком густая растительность

----------


## Dam

Нетипичные дома для Одесских спалок, ох нетипичные... И подозрительно чисто на улице :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Южное или Ильичёвск 
P.S. Если Ильичёвск, то ул. Парковая  :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

> Южное или Ильичёвск


 Ну вот мне тоже так кажется, но в Ильичевске дома почти везде кирпичные... А на Южный очень даже похоже...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Раз по моей загадке версий нет, то говорю ответ. Гоголя угол Сабанеева Моста. Есть там такое.

----------


## Vaita

Sanches, ты где? Что там с нашими версиями?

----------


## Паноптикум

кто мне расскажет почему на куйбышева такое странное расположение номеров... как бы съедены половину... такая маленькая улица а номеров то.... http://maps.yandex.ua/map.xml?mapID=...FB%F8%E5%E2%E0

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я могу сказать только, что сейчас там меньше домов осталось, потому как по дореволюционным справочникам нумерация домов была без разрывов.

----------


## piryur

> кто мне расскажет почему на куйбышева такое странное расположение номеров... как бы съедены половину... такая маленькая улица а номеров то....


  Действительно, по данным ДубльГИС (www.2gis.com.ua) на ул. Куйбышева сейчас остались след. дома: № 7/9,11,21,23,25,27,29,31,35 (нечётная сторона), № 6, 16/18,20,30 (чётная сторона). В промежутках (от ул. Екатериненской до №7/9, между №11 и №21, между №31 и №35, от №35 до ул. Преображенской,  от ул. Екатериненской до №6, от №6 до №16/18, от №20 до №30, от №30 до ул. Преображенской) находятся пустыри (после сноса старых зданий) или строящиеся здания.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Могу вечером написать, кто владел какими домами на Куйбышева до революции

----------


## Jorjic

> Могу вечером написать, кто владел какими домами на Куйбышева до революции


 Думаю, что это будет очень интересно.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Итак, выполняю обещанное. 

Улица Куйбышева, ранее Старорезничная. 
Сперва нечетные номера, затем четные. По нескольким домам жанных у меня нет.
№1 - построен в нач. 19 в. для некоего Амвросия, затем принадлежал Наталье Логвинской.
№3 - сначала принадлежал некоему Подымову, затем Федору Неборыкину.
№5 - семья Дубининых
№7 - построен в 1911 г., памятник архитектуры, владелец Мейер Фукс.
№9 - владельцы по порядку: Теплицын, Ожеровкер, И.Д. Капициан.
№11 - владелец Иосиф Казас
№13 - сначала Диаманди, затем Христофор Дуважогло
№15 - совладельцы Арсон и Теплицкий, затем мадам Зинаида Гроссман
№17 - сначала Попандопуло, затем мадам Песя Левина
№19 - мадам Лошкарева, затем Вильгельм Людермиллер
№21 - сначала господин Катраки, затем Евангел Стамателатос
№23 - сначала Цинковский, потом Вольф Высокий
№25 - Розмарицын, затем Алексей Донцов
№27 - Илья Инаджи
№31 - построен Н. Фраполли, владелец Яков Скульский
№33 - А.Б. Панпулов
№35 - Мария Болгарова
№37 - построен Н. Фраполли, приналежал Анне Шапошниковой. 

№2 - М.И. Крейзель
№4 - Иван Мелешев
№6 - Хаим Сан
№8 - Гриша Шраер
№10 - снова Хаим Сан
№12 - Даба Перельмутер
№14 - Эстер Гельбойм
№16 - господин Прима Зельдерс
№18 - Ицко Кут
№26 - Алексей Болгаров

----------


## Паноптикум

\это все круто :smileflag:  почему расположение такое дурацкое то? :smileflag:    так что №7 по идее не должны сносить?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

ТАк половину уже посносили нафиг. К тому же дома по нечетной стороне были на тех же участках, что и симметричные им дома по пантелеймоновской. владельцы, естественно - те же. Только на Куйбышева выходили жилые дома, а на Пантелеймоновскую - торговые лавки, склады и т.п. этих же хозяев.

А вот дом №37. Несколько часов спустя после съемки дом перестал существовать.

----------


## жлоб с Куйбышева

Ух ты, как вы тут интересно играете. Я тоже попробую что-то угадать, если смогу. Кайзер, спасибо за информацию. А можно ли где-то поподробнее прочитать про дома на Куйбышева?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Можно. Одесский областной архив. Библиотека ОНУ, Библиотека Горького. Там есть материалы.

----------


## жлоб с Куйбышева

Эх, далековато туда ехать. Но может быть когда-нибудь и доберусь...
Вот если бы в интернете что-то было...

----------


## Kinger

А кто сможет назвать где находятся магазин и бар с одинаковым названием "Муза"..?

----------


## piryur

Напротив театра музыкальной комедии, в месте, где образуют "стык" ул. Белинского, Итальянский и Французский бульвары. Точнее ул. Белинского, 17

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Опоздал.
Посему загадываю простую загадку.

----------


## piryur

Похоже на дом с самым длинным балконом (Греческая угол Екатериненской)

----------


## Dam

Хорошо его отремонтировали... Недавно стоял возле него вечером -- красавец дом.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

piryur - +1

----------


## piryur

> Хорошо его отремонтировали... Недавно стоял возле него вечером -- красавец дом.


 Недалеко ремонтируют ещё один примечательный дом,- Греческая угол Ришельевской (на 1-м этаже там когда-то был магазин "Дельфин", затем тесная "Обжора"). Вполне возможно, что тоже выйдет неплохо  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Пока что вот загадка. Где это? И что это?

----------


## piryur

> piryur - +1


  Спасибо! А у меня загадок нету

----------


## Dam

Дзержинского санаторий что-ли?

----------


## piryur

Памятник лейтенанту Шмидту, но не помню где  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это таки да памятник лейтенанту Шмидту. Теперь просьба определиться с местом.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

адрес?

----------


## piryur

Французский бульвар, 52. Угол Пионерской (С. Варламова)

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нет, конечно.

----------


## Dam

Ул. Амундсена?

----------


## piryur

Дача Ковалевского (Амундсена), дом 14.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Теперь да.

А это где?

----------


## Dam

> Теперь да.
> 
> А это где?


 Приморская возле СРЗ.

----------


## piryur

Улица Приморская у пересыпских мостов. Памятник к юбилею судоремонтного завода.

----------


## Kinger

> Теперь да.
> 
> А это где?


   Этот кораблик долгие годи символизировал СРЗ-1  (стоит на ул. Приморской, предпоследняя остановка тролл. 10)

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

И снова правильно. +1.

Еще загадка.

----------


## piryur

Сюжет на барельефе ну очень странный  :smileflag:  Смахивает на стадион Спартак на Итальянском бульваре...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Аффтар, пешите истчо :smileflag:  Неправильно.

----------


## Dam

Похоже на портовской барельеф, но сильно запущен... Вы кстати, знаете, что наш порт восстанавливал пленный Либхер, тот что фирму организовал хорошую и краны нам теперь поставляет в порт?

----------


## piryur

Ну, вариантов много  : 
-стадион ЧМП,
-центральный вход в ЦПКиО им. Т.Г. Шевченко  :smileflag:  ,
-центральная проходная порта на Таможенной пл.
-здание сабанских казарм, ныне один из корпусов института внутренних дел (Сабанский пер. угол Канатной)...

----------


## Dam

> Ну, вариантов много  : 
> -стадион ЧМП,
> -центральный вход в ЦПКиО им. Т.Г. Шевченко  ,
> -здание сабанских казарм, ныне один из корпусов института внутренних дел (Сабанский пер. угол Канатной)...


 На ЧМП такого и в помине нет... Там обычные ворота...

----------


## Kinger

> центральный вход в ЦПКиО им. Т.Г. Шевченко


 мне этот вариант кажется наиболее близким..

----------


## piryur

> На ЧМП такого и в помине нет... Там обычные ворота...


  Там ведь несколько входов (я знаю, как минимум, четыре), есть и не самые центральные  А барельеф может быть расположен на такой "верхотуре", на которую обычно никто не обращает внимание  :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Нет, я там постоянно бываю. Там обычные ворота, без претензий...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Еще версии?

----------


## Dam

Версий неД)))

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Полный превед!
Утром будет подсказка. Думайте.

----------


## Maksy

Спуск Маринеско?

----------


## job2001

Кстати, да ..не ворота ли это того же СРЗ?

----------


## Kinger

> Полный превед!
> Утром будет подсказка. Думайте.


 Уж полдень близится, а подсказки все нет..

А старые ворота СРЗ на спуске Маринеско ??

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это таки старые ворота в начале спуска Маринеско. *Kinger* получает +1.

----------


## job2001

Мне конечно неудобно, но кажется первым был Maksy, во всяком случае я сразу понял что он имеет в виду :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

На спуске Маринеско много объектов, поэтому я и захотел абсолютно точного ответа.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Помогите мне с определением первоначального назначения этого домика.

----------


## Dam

Либо садовника, либо будяка трансформаторная...

----------


## Good++++

> Помогите мне с определением первоначального назначения этого домика.


 Какая-то кладбищенская сторожка или церковная пристройка...

----------


## Иван_Дулин

> Помогите мне с определением первоначального назначения этого домика.


 Это тот что в парке Горького? Там студентам Европейского университета вроде лопаты выдают, и они занимаются "облагораживанием" парка..)

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Поскольку меня интересует именно первоначальное назначение домика, то подсказываю, что он на Французском бульваре.

----------


## Скрытик

> Поскольку меня интересует именно первоначальное назначение домика, то подсказываю, что он на Французском бульваре.


 Тогда это (возможно) Ботсад Университета. (Зелень на это особенно указывает  :smileflag: ), возможно домик садовника.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это примерно напротив нового ботсада университета. На домик садовника не сильно похоже. Мне кое-что напоминает, но пока не скажу, что.

----------


## Dam

> Это примерно напротив нового ботсада университета. На домик садовника не сильно похоже. Мне кое-что напоминает, но пока не скажу, что.


 Все-таки не похоже на дом садовника -- они в основном типовые были с верандочкой и намного меньше...

----------


## Зимняя

возможно, было складское помещение.
на худой конец могу предположить что там мог быть курятник-свинарник. или отхожее место

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

И все это выходит прямо на бульвар? Как-то не верится.

----------


## Dam

> И все это выходит прямо на бульвар? Как-то не верится.


 Чего не верится? Очень может быть...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Чего-то мне кажется, что между двумя домиками есть сходство...

----------


## Creamcherry

Как мне показалось по первой картинкой, находится на территории санатория, рядом с корпусом  Мечникова.... А судя по второй картинке, это совсем рядом с Киностудией Довженко. Могу ошибаться )) сорри, с первоначальным назначением не помогу.....

----------


## OMF

Будка, трансформаторная, бельгийская. От 16-го трамвая осталась...

----------


## Паноптикум

это чудо-гастроном кажется прямо напротив санатория Россия.... возле нового Фанкони

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Итак, первое фото разгадано. Таки-да, трамвайная его принадлежность уж слишком бросалась в глаза, но остановкой это не было. А второе фото - это бывшая остановка, ныне сами видите что на углу Дачи Ковалевского и Долгой.

----------


## Maksy

спасибо за +  :smileflag: . Жалко поздно вас нашёл, столько без меня разгадали 
Попробую и я загадать

----------


## OпtимIзМЪ

Это случайно не возле артучилища между 3й фонтана и среднефонтанской?

----------


## Dam

Богдана Хмельницкого? Молдаванка?

----------


## Alternativa

Хворостина-Мясоедовская

----------


## Maksy

Мясоедовская и Хмельницкого тепло

----------


## Dam

Улица БЪелгарская?

----------


## Vaita

Прохоровская, возле пожарки.

----------


## Vaita

между банным переулком и мясоедовской. Или 12 или 16 номер. Точно не помню

----------


## Dam

На Запорожской есть еще похожий домеГ :smileflag:

----------


## Maksy

Болгарская 39, я вроде не могу + добавить.

----------


## Dam

Чего не можешь? Можешь... Иконку с мордой под профилем нажми и все будет пучком :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Болгарская 39, я вроде не могу + добавить.


 Чтобы добавить + надо иметь не менее 50 сообщений. Я, к сожалению, тоже не могу.

----------


## Dam

Точно... Я забыл... Да ладно... Родной район и без плюсов приятно увидеть...

----------


## Kinger

Кто узнает здание?

----------


## Dam

Ты чего прикалываешься? :smileflag:  Кто-же Оперный не узнает?

----------


## Delicious

100% Оперный

----------


## Maksy

Это думаю можно отнести к категории "на время"

----------


## piryur

Похоже на дом на углу Старопортофранковской и Тираспольской

----------


## Dam

Не успел...

----------


## Maksy

зачёт, 5 без +

----------


## Vaita

ланжерон

----------


## OпtимIзМЪ

Это в лифте на Дельфине. Поднимешься-попадаешь в Санаторий, кажись "Магнолия" называется. Ну или какой-то возле него

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Загадка.

----------


## Jorjic

> Загадка.


 Воронцовский переулок?

----------


## Kinger

> 100% Оперный


 Да, легко догадались.. след. раз больше размою..  




> Загадка.


 это было церковное здание..

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Версии неверны в корне.

----------


## job2001

Санаторий какой-то?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## Good++++

> Загадка.


 Пантелеймоновская/Гимназическая

----------


## Братчик

А где это советское наследие находиться ????

----------


## Good++++

> А где это советское наследие находиться ????


 ЦУМ? Пушкинская/М.Арнаутская...

----------


## Братчик

Нет , но горячо

----------


## piryur

Поразило наличие старой сигнализации и "следов" кондиционеров... Похоже на какую-то аудиторию или операционную  Ткну "пальцем в небо": инфекционная больница на Пастера (полукруглое здание бывшей горбольницы №5).

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

К моей загадке версии неверны. 
И вообще-то обсуждать 2 загадки одновременно не рекомендуется - будет бардак.

----------


## Скрытик

> К моей загадке версии неверны. 
> И вообще-то обсуждать 2 загадки одновременно не рекомендуется - будет бардак.


 Я давно об этом говорю.
Братчик - Канатная угол Пироговской?

----------


## Братчик

> Я давно об этом говорю.
> Братчик - Канатная угол Пироговской?


 Верно +1 уходит к Скрытику , это здание облвоенкомата.

----------


## alim

> Верно +1 уходит к Скрытику , это здание облвоенкомата.


 облвоенкомат находится на Канатной, но не на углу с Пироговской  :smileflag:  а на углу с Троицкой  Угол Пироговской- штаб военного округа (оперативного командования) Кто из нас мужчина?
И вообще- это фото когда-то уже было, кажется piryur загадывал  :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

> И вообще- это фото когда-то уже было, кажется piryur загадывал


  Мы все по одному городу ходим (ездим)  "Повторение- мать учения"  :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

> Загадка.


 Преображенская 34/36 (напротив Соборки)  :smileflag: 
Внизу была Кулинария и ресторан Театральный...

----------


## job2001

> Преображенская 34/36 (напротив Соборки) 
> Внизу была Кулинария и ресторан Театральный...


 Я думал об этом, но имхо там нет таких деревьев.

----------


## Good++++

> Я думал об этом, но имхо там нет таких деревьев.


 Есть, только что проходил мимо...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Good++++ - правильно. Получайте плюс.

----------


## Maksy

Кто знает где эта весёлая дверь

Да и ещё в силу специфики работы у меня достаточно много фотографий домов, но колличество враг качества и не очень хочется забивать всё подряд. Но если есть желание у участников...

----------


## Алибабаевич

Случайно не Франца Меринга?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

На Нежинской такого точно нет.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Мне напоминает Новосельского ниже Артёма..

----------


## piryur

А может Пастера между Преображенской и Академией холода?

----------


## Maksy

всё мимо

----------


## Maksy

а так

----------


## job2001

Мне стыдно :smileflag:  Помню же, что где-то видел эту дверь :smileflag: 
Троицкая

----------


## Kinger

ну, с такими кариатидами не составит труда узнать здание...

----------


## ks2004

Пассаж

----------


## Kinger

> Пассаж


 Ну, это было бы слишком просто, хотя, похоже..

----------


## Kinger

> В начале ул. Бунина, четная сторона


  Правильно, Лунная тень,  жалко, что я, пока, не могу тебе +1 поставить..

----------


## Алибабаевич

Помог

----------


## job2001

Не Пантелеймоновская случаем?

----------


## mlch

Итальянский бульвар 11.
Этот дом уже загадывали. Правда, давно.  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А где сие место?

----------


## job2001

> А где сие место?


 Похожий есть на Канатной почти угол семинарской, но это другой.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Мне стыдно Помню же, что где-то видел эту дверь
> Троицкая


  Там где кондеры моя бабушка жила.. видел бы вы какие там коридоры огромные и двери.....   черный ход просто сказка. парадная сама да огромная, мраморная и ........ грязная :smileflag:

----------


## Maksy

Средняя?

----------


## job2001

> Там где кондеры моя бабушка жила.. видел бы вы какие там коридоры огромные и двери.....   черный ход просто сказка. парадная сама да огромная, мраморная и ........ грязная


 Ну он и снаружи производит такое...монументальное что ли ..впечатление :smileflag:

----------


## carlitos

это на Пастера?

----------


## Kinger

> А где сие место?


 типичная Молдаванка..

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Енто не Молдаванка и не Пастера, хотя эта версия тепленькая.

----------


## Зимняя

Слободка?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## Зимняя

если тепло к Молдаванке и Пастера, Ольгиевская, Короленко, Раскидайловская

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Напоминает окрестности Приморского или бульвара Искусств.

----------


## piryur

Где-то в р-не пер. Ляпунова угол ул. Софиевской...

----------


## Скрытик

> Где-то в р-не пер. Ляпунова угол ул. Софиевской...


 Точно, Ляпунова 3! Я даже был несколько раз в этом доме.

----------


## besdarь

княжеская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*piryur* получает +1, только добавить не могу.
И новая загадка. Где находятся эти врата в Морию?

----------


## жлоб с Куйбышева

на Французском бульваре, или в одном из переулочков, отходящих от него вниз, к морю

----------


## Omega

парк Шевченко?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Все нет. Добавьте piryur'у плюсик.

----------


## Omega

Добавила

----------


## besdarь

район Дюковского парка напоминает

----------


## mlch

У Пересыпских мостов

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*mlch* - уточните, где конкретно.

----------


## besdarь

если ехать с поселка Котовского из под моста на право

----------


## mlch

Это остатки "бельгийской" трансформаторной будки на конечной трамваев.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*mlch*, Отлично! +1.
Загадка на скорость. Где это?

----------


## Зимняя

9я фонтана?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## piryur

Больше похоже на здание какого-нибудь санатория на Французском бульваре.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

прошу уточнить ответ

----------


## rollin12

есть санаторий ( не помню как называется) если идти мимо дворца спорта на французкий бульвар - то проходишь территорию этого санатория. по-моему это он

----------


## piryur

Не помню точно, вроде бы "Аркадия".

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

неточно. Это не совсем Ф.Б.

----------


## piryur

У меня ещё две версии  : "глазной" санаторий "Хаджибей" (вроде Кирпичный пер.) или межрейсовая база моряков (Пионерская улица им. Варламова)  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Выберите из двух правильную.

----------


## piryur

"Хаджибей"  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Правильно. Я думал, что загадка будет на скорость...
Ладно, новая загадка.

----------


## piryur

Ух, ни ф*га себе  башенка... Как минимум, восьмиугольная...

----------


## Dam

> Правильно. Я думал, что загадка будет на скорость...
> Ладно, новая загадка.


 Ну... Это Балковская :smileflag:  Эрго по-моему контора называется... Балковская 4-а, воть...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Уж кто бы сомневался :smileflag:  Балковская.

----------


## Pinky

А где у нас такой кругленький?

----------


## piryur

Похоже на здание банка на Греческой пл.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это точно не Греческая, хотя действительно похоже.

----------


## piryur

Дом похож, но эти заборы-ворота-шлагбаумы...

----------


## Maksy

хлебзавод возле краяна
Шота Руставели 23  :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

По этому адресу когда-то находились: медсанчасть завода КраЯн (одно время её называли горбольницей № 9), детский садик, ещё что-то... Но хлебзавода там не припомню...

----------


## Pinky

> хлебзавод возле краяна
> Шота Руставели 23


 Йес Йес ОБХСС (с) +1 вновь прибывшим  насчет адреса ул Шо та руставели  :smileflag:  номера не помню точно

зы Там сейчас пекарня сп Диполос, а когда то была столовая Январки

----------


## piryur

> Там сейчас пекарня сп Диполос, а когда то была столовая Январки


 Ааа, вот столовую помню, на её верхних этажах и находилась медсанчасть

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Такая загадка.
Что здесь было и где это?

----------


## Dam

> Такая загадка.
> Что здесь было и где это?


 Не Слободка -- район училищной? Похоже, что был кинотеатр или клуб какой-то...

----------


## MAG_MAGISTR

Это не Старостино (у нас единственный кинотеатр работающий).. а вот нащет слободки... похоже.... гдето я подобное видел!

----------


## Dam

> Это не Старостино (у нас единственный кинотеатр работающий).. а вот нащет слободки... похоже.... гдето я подобное видел!


 Есть на Училищной, похожее эдание, я не говорю про Старостина... Старостина я прекрасно знаю...

----------


## MAG_MAGISTR

Чет я непомню улицы такой?!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

думайте!

----------


## MAG_MAGISTR

Похоже на какуюто школу....
спорт зал судя по всему  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Такая загадка.
> Что здесь было и где это?


 Ну, судя по архитектуре - это явно был какой-то зал со сценой и занавесом.
И построен наверняка в конце 19-го, а скорее - в первое десятилетие 20-го века. 
А вот где???
Тут я пас. Не помню я такого у нас.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Дом в советское время связан со спортом.

----------


## Dam

Комсомольская и Мечникова? Район Ленинградской... Есть там что-то похожее...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нету там такого

----------


## Maksy

рискну предположить что это возможно заньковецкая / степовая СК Локомотив

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Maksy* - вы правы. Получайте плюс.

----------


## Maksy

это скорее всего на время...

----------


## Dam

> это скорее всего на время...


 Екатерининская? Дом, где Модесса?

----------


## Maksy

да плюсануть немогу, а такой фасад

----------


## Зимняя

Островидова недалеко от кирхи?

----------


## blousik

> да плюсануть немогу, а такой фасад


 Сов.Армии угол Троицкая?

----------


## Maksy

2 нет

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Б.Арнаутская угол пер.Ониловой.

----------


## piryur

Пл. Льва Толстого? Там на 1-м этаже магАзин

----------


## blousik

> Б.Арнаутская угол пер.Ониловой.


 Точно! Вы правы, как я так лоханулась, в этом доме мои друзья живут, на фотке даже кусочек их балкона виден

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Точно! Вы правы, как я так лоханулась, в этом доме мои друзья живут, на фотке даже кусочек их балкона виден


 Надеюсь, не тот, что на четвёртом этаже  :smileflag:  который без пола?!

----------


## blousik

> Надеюсь, не тот, что на четвёртом этаже  который без пола?!


 Нет :smileflag: , тот, что с Ониловой тоже на 4 этаже. Но 4 года назад был такой же :smileflag: .

----------


## Maksy

serg_anatol всё точно 
старейшины добавте pls + serg_anatol и dam

----------


## Alexandr

> serg_anatol всё точно 
> старейшины добавте pls + serg_anatol и dam


 Добавлено.

----------


## Зимняя

где это

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Французский бульвар?

----------


## Зимняя

а точнее?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Напротив з-да Шампанских вин (кажись)

----------


## Alternativa

Зелененькое здание, с коричневыми роллетами, косметическая фирма Мэри Кей.

----------


## Shustoff

французский/удельный переулок

----------


## Зимняя

всем плюсики

----------


## shadowofthemoon

Где это и что здесь раньше было?

----------


## Dam

Не старые Краяновские цеха?

----------


## Dam

Есть что-то похожее на 2-й заставе... В том районе, короче...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Похожие строения есть в районе станций Одесса-малая, Одесса-поездная, а так же в районе Алексеевского сквера, недалеко от Одесса-товарной.
P.S. Что-то паравозиками навеяло  :smileflag:

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Уточните ответ - ЧТО там было?


 Уточните ГДЕ и, может быть я, скажу ЧТО  :smileflag: 
Предположу, что "трамвайное депо" в районе Алексеевского сквера...

----------


## shadowofthemoon

Ну, раз я не спрашиваю ГДЕ, то какой вывод - вы практически точно попали в место  :smileflag: 

Это действительно район Алексеевской площади, конкретее - переулок Грузовой. Здание сейчас находится за забором, а до революции в нем находилось здание старого (Большого) Вокзала. Туда приходили все пригородные поезда, а на наш нынешний вокзал шли только поезда дальнего следования.

По рассказам местных жителей, здание вокзала устроено таким образом, что поезд мог заехать прямо внутрь, под крышу. Именно на этот вокзал при своих визитах в Одессу приезжал царь, и его вагончик въезжал прямо внутрь...  :smileflag: 

Короче, serg_anatol +1

А вот общий вид вокзала через дырку в заборе. Еще видны остатки рельсов...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Во как! Воистину говорят - век живи, век учись (с) Сколько "шастал" в том районе, но этих подробностей не знал. Спасибо за краткий исторический экскурс  :smileflag:

----------


## Vaita

Вот бы его отреставрировать!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Только вот остатки рельсов - это заброшенный путь, который соединяет железнодорожную станцию Товарную с трамвайной сетью Одессы. По этим рельсам в город завозили новые трамваи. Сейчас их выгружают в другом месте...

----------


## Vaita

А есть у кого то картинка, как этот вокзал выглядел раньше?

----------


## Dam

У нас тут собираются строить новый терминал вокзала... Так вот там ему самое место. А трамваи на Ярморочной выгружают -- видел, как 1-й новый и 2-й выгружали.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Между прочим, раньше куча маршрутов трамвая раньше шли до Товарной, только это место называлось "Большой Вокзал".

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А вот вам и новая загадка.
Где это?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Первое, что приходит на ум - Канатная угол М. Арнаутской, напротив магазина "ОБЖОРА"

----------


## Dam

Господи! Что за бредовый дом?..

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это ремонт квартиры такой. Квартиру подожгли, чтобы потом ее купить, забабахать ремонт и продать...

*serg_anatol* +1

----------


## Dam

Думаю, надо арабам продавать -- они такое любят...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Как вариант - китайцам  :smileflag: 
Хотя, этот "гламурный" домик уже многим примелькался

----------


## job2001

> Первое, что приходит на ум - Канатная угол М. Арнаутской, напротив магазина "ОБЖОРА"


 Да, так и есть,я загадывал когда именно эту центральную лепку с зеркальцем :smileflag: 
А где такой "гламур"?

----------


## mlch

> А где такой "гламур"?


 Инструментальная?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Напоминает несколько улиц: Промышленная, Желябова или "Слободка" пока без уточнений

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не Слободка, так как улица широкая.
Это не Желябова. так как нет трамвайных рельс.
Промышленная тоже отпадает, так как на ней нет уклонов.
Остается уже предложенный вариант Мельницкой у парка Ленинского Комсомола.

----------


## job2001

И все таки это не Мельницкая, а для того чтобы определить был правильный ответ или нет пришлось лезть в историю. И ответ все таки был :smileflag:  Так что mlch +1 - Бугаевская-Инструментальная.
И еще одна загадка, сорри за качество. Где такой зеленый оазис?

----------


## job2001

Нет, фото с фасада.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А это не Градоначальницкая, там, где между ней и Дидрихсона целый квартал сталинок и хрущевок с одним огромным двором?

----------


## job2001

Нет, но это ближе чем первый вариант.

----------


## mlch

> И все таки это не Мельницкая, а для того чтобы определить был правильный ответ или нет пришлось лезть в историю. И ответ все таки был Так что mlch +1 - Бугаевская-Инструментальная.


 Виноват!  :smileflag:  Даже в советские времена всегда знал что Инструментальная - это на самом деле - Бугаевская. А тут просто заклинило. Пришлось написать название советских времен.

----------


## Зимняя

Садиковская?

----------


## job2001

нет

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Старопортофранковская или, где-то рядом с площадью Л. Толстого?

----------


## job2001

Нет, все ходят кругами, но не совсем близко. Подскажу - рядом зеленый оазис гораздо большего размера.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Ну не знаю: - что-то похожее есть в районе Михайловского сквера, рядом со школой № 1.

----------


## Скрытик

Говорова?

----------


## Зимняя

на Говорова похожего вроде не наблюдается

----------


## job2001

> Ну не знаю: - что-то похожее есть в районе Михайловского сквера, рядом со школой № 1.


 Совершенно верно, Косвенная угол Михайловской площади. +1

----------


## TenЬ

пока неугадают улицу новую загадку загадывать нельзя ?
по поваду загадки брат недалеко в центре стоит преображенская бунина перекресток на стороне где круг и скамейки возле фонтана а справа будет серый дом с такой же стеной)


Прошу пользовать правила русского языка при написании сообщений, иначе будем ругаться. Заранее благодарен.  Alexandr

----------


## TenЬ

ну и ну как так) провтыкал я ж там частенько бываю...
теперь я свою загадку скину)
что это за улица? на фотографии изображены около прилежные к ней дома и декорации)

----------


## Dam

Не район Промышленной?

----------


## TenЬ

копайте глубже)

----------


## MAG_MAGISTR

На другій картинці будівля на задньому плані мені щось нагадує... от тільки зрозуміти не можу що!

----------


## Omega

Хаджибеевская дорога?

----------


## Dam

Пересыпь?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Что-то в районе Ленпоселка, там где заброшенный завод "Орион".

----------


## TenЬ

пока все названия были не верны что меня радует) хотя знатоки подтянутся тогда уж угадают)подсказок не даю пока)

----------


## Скрытик

> хотя знатоки подтянутся тогда уж угадают)


 Да уж куда больше - вроде основные отметились  :smileflag: 
Район Балковской?

----------


## TenЬ

незнаю вот сказать подсказку однозначно угадаете)повременю пока вдруг додумаетесь

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Еще версия - это район между 1-й и 2-й Заставой, частный сектор, прилегающий к железной дороге.

----------


## TenЬ

нет) скажу сразу не Ленпоселок)

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Район станций Одесса-Поездная, Одеса-Малая, ул. Чернышевского или другой, с которого просматривются здания рядом с "масложиркомбинатом" или институтом "Телевидения"?

----------


## TenЬ

нет) не зря я в том районе лазил и катался абонента так и не нашли) дерзайте!

----------


## Миз@нтроп

На сегодня, последние предположения: - 
1. з-д "Биостимулятор",
2. ул. Якира, р-н. рынка "Малиновский", в сторону "Дома мебели" по правой стороне,
3. посёлок "Большевик", улица (не помню как называется) идущая вдоль ж/д путей со стороны посёлка.

----------


## TenЬ

нет) все три варианта абсолютна не верны

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вдали на втором фото случайно не ангар для вагонов на Одессе-Главной?

----------


## TenЬ

тоже не он)райончик тот еще, скажу так лихо немцы там сдавались без боя))

----------


## Зимняя

район 411 батареи?

----------


## TenЬ

снова вы заблудились это очень холодно, может прямо намекнуть уже на район?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А как к 411-й приплюсовать нечто вроде завода на втором плане?

----------


## Зимняя

я, навреное, слепая, но звода там не вижу...хотя я и так слепая  :smileflag:

----------


## Pinky

Такие "декорации" могут быть  на любой улице в частном секторе  :smileflag:  загадка  неберучка!

----------


## TenЬ

да ладно так же и с любым домом в городе) эти улицы известны я даже в теме одной из пересекающих находил название)

----------


## Миз@нтроп

р-н. ГАИ города?

----------


## TenЬ

все надоело мучать вас)Дам был близко но нето, вспоминайте и я уверен назавете эту улицу

----------


## Pinky

> да ладно так же и с любым домом в городе) эти улицы известны я даже в теме одной из пересекающих находил название)


 С любым, да не любым   в частном секторе вообще, столько архитектурных шедевров, никакого форума не хватит загадывать

----------


## TenЬ

да ты вымогатель вот что я скажу) эта улица известна как и тот кусок района и поселок)

----------


## Iriya

я уже даже забыла название этих улиц.хоть и знала))

----------


## piryur

Попробую и я - посёлок (улица) Нефтяников...

----------


## Арья_Старк

может,район завода Краян?

----------


## Dam

Короче, цех очень похож на тот, что на Николаевской дороге. Я его однозначно видел. Район Зернового ближе к 7-й Пересыпьской. Либо между Столбовой или Промышленной. Там такого дерьма тоже хватает...

----------


## TenЬ

ты мыслиш верно во втором варианте)

----------


## Dam

Тогда  Химическая ближе к Житкова. В этих кураях много всякой дряни промышленной... Суперфосфатный завод и все такое...

----------


## piryur

Может быть, что это в каком-то из Химических переулков, их там хватает. Либо в р-не Стекольной улицы и одноимённых переулков. А завод может быть гранитно-мраморным  :smileflag:

----------


## TenЬ

ну вымучал таки) Химическая Бугаевская, Деревообделочный преулок 3 вначале и пять в конце)

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А Химическая разве пересекается с Бугаевской?

----------


## shadowofthemoon

Хотелось бы, чтобы в фотозагадках фигурировали все-таки интересные с точки зрения архитектуры или истории дома, а не однообразные дома, которых в частном секторе пруд пруди...

----------


## job2001

Для разминки - где Наталья живет?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Между Софиевской и бульваром Искусств. В доме. где раньше был советский обувный магазин :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Я же говорил на скорость :smileflag:  +1

----------


## job2001

Еще на скорость

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

а вот ещё лёгкое

----------


## Pinky

> Еще на скорость


 транспортная улица

----------


## shadowofthemoon

> а вот ещё лёгкое


 Коллонтаевская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Первое может быть еще где-то на Пересыпи, где локомотивное депо находится.

Зачем две загадки сразу? Бардак ведь...

----------


## OMF

To job2001:

Лок. депо станции Застава-1 - не доезжая второго переезда направо, за АвтоВАЗом.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Коллонтаевская?


 
неа ( Kaiser_Wilhelm_II извините, учту)

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Inga_Zayonc* - А не на Екатерининской ли этот домик?

----------


## maralex

> транспортная улица


 Пинки по любому прав, ул.транспортная, кажется 3, офис страховой компании тасп-гарантия

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> *Inga_Zayonc* - А не на Екатерининской ли этот домик?


 тогда уж ближе к Колонтаевской)

----------


## job2001

Да, Pinky конечвно прав, но +1 не могу к сожалению поставить

----------


## Joozy

> Да, Pinky конечвно прав, но +1 не могу к сожалению поставить


 уже поставил

----------


## Pinky

СПАСИБО, действительно на скорость 

а загадаю-ка я трубу!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Или район Кривой Балки, или Шкодова Гора...

----------


## Pinky

> Или район Кривой Балки, или Шкодова Гора...


 Ну...вот усложнять не надо...все гораздо проще  :smileflag:  жутко холодно, другими словами

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я сегодня видел эту трубу, и меня осенило. Это у театра Музкомедии!

----------


## De_Marco

кто расскажет где это???=)

----------


## Скрытик

Это уже было. Софиевская  :smileflag:

----------


## De_Marco

> Это уже было. Софиевская


 ок,скажите кто-нибудь как правильно в Одессе называется эта арка....пойду пока новую фотозагадку "загадывать")))

----------


## Pinky

> Я сегодня видел эту трубу, и меня осенило. Это у театра Музкомедии!


 +1! Я же говорю - проще некуда

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Играй, боояяяннн....
А где висит такая табличка? (Предупреждаю, буквально месторасположение воспринимать не стоит).

----------


## De_Marco

> Играй, боояяяннн....
> А где висит такая табличка? (Предупреждаю, буквально месторасположение воспринимать не стоит).


 это точно в Одессе???Дерибасовская есть еще в Москве....

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это таки-да Одесса.

----------


## Скрытик

> Это таки-да Одесса.


 Было страниц 20 назад, таки баян - только не помню какой, частный сектор.

----------


## Dam

Да.. Ее Зимняя выкладывала. Где-то в Черноморке, кажется...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Таки да, Черноморка. Но первой загадки вроде как не нашел.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

выкладываю новую загадку. Когда и, главное, *где*?

----------


## MAG_MAGISTR

Ну скорее всего оборона Одессы,а вот где... я не могу понять!

----------


## Dam

Ну... В 41-м наверное... Не думаю, что румыны такие укрепления строили. Не Ришельевская, случаем?..

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Дата - да. Место - нет. Хотя подобрались близко.

----------


## Dam

Екатерининская или Греческая... Чем-то Греческую больше напоминает...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

не то.

----------


## Good++++

Тираспольская площадь

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Разве это площадь?

----------


## Iriya

может около Оперного?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Привокзальная?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нет. Даю подсказку. Это фото есть в тырнете с подписью...

----------


## mlch

На Пушкинской, угол Большой Арнаутской была такая баррикада тоже.
Когда пацаном был, мне отец показывал место и обращал мое внимание на то что булыжник там был вынут, а потом уложен, но не так аккуратно, как на остальных участках.
Может, это оттуда фотография? Тем более, что виден край крыши не то трамвайной остановки, не то трансформаторной будки.
А по Большой Арнаутской трамвай ходил.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

На углу Пушкинской угол Большой Арнаутской был трамвай и на перекрестке остались следы от рельсов. Кстати, после войны трамвай на Б.А. так и не восстанавливали. А баррикада таки-да на Пушкинской, а вот угол чего - не знаю... 
*mlch* - вам заслуженный плюс.

И новая загадка.

----------


## Зимняя

как варианты - на Малой Арнаутской, кажись 19 номер. похоже еше на Пушкинскую, 52.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Холодно.

----------


## Iriya

эту фотку,наверное, отгадает только человек живущий в нем)
может где-то на Пастеро?

----------


## MAG_MAGISTR

А этот двор еще остался... или уже привратился в строительный майданчик!?

----------


## Deboshir

Вроде на Преображенской видел подобный дворик. Ещё может быть Мясоедовская
Моя загадка попроще

----------


## MAG_MAGISTR

Ну тут я уверен на все сто что это большое озеро Дюковского парка!

----------


## TenЬ

дворик мне напоминает дворы которые находятся в районе канатной и премыкающих к ней улицам Троицкая либо Успенская может еше Базарная гдето сдесь

----------


## ks2004

Двор на Пироговскую похож

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Дворик был сфотографирован вчера. Так что строительством там и не пахнет. 

А две загадки одновременно обсуждать уже хорошо?

----------


## Dam

Не Княжеская? Похожа постройка на дома в том районе... Ольгиевская, как вариант...

----------


## Axer

На Княжескую похоже. Номера не скажу, но там есть похожий двор, как бы "раскрытый" на улицу.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Разумеется, нет :smileflag:

----------


## Iriya

а что такие дворы тоже можно фоткать?
если я завтра выложу фото своего двора,то это тоже будет считаться загадкой?

----------


## TenЬ

незнаю близко к канатной гдето или в строну Молдованки просматрел детально балкончики по стилю молдованки плюс замурованная стена

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Молдаванка - это уже ближе. Но это не совсем Молдаванка.

----------


## Dam

Не Утесова?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## piryur

Похоже на Старопортофранковскую.
P.S. ...в районе переулков Топольского, Лютеранского, Каретного, Дегтярной улицы.

----------


## Iriya

может Мечникова

----------


## Dam

> может Мечникова


 Мечникова уже Молдаванка...

----------


## TenЬ

нет это не молдовака она ж идет паралельно один квартал и градоначальницкая

----------


## Dam

> нет это не молдовака она ж идет паралельно один квартал и градоначальницкая


 Граница Молдаванки идет по Старопортофранковской... От начала и до конца...

----------


## piryur

> Граница Молдаванки идет по Старопортофранковской... От начала и до конца...


  Да, ещё от покойной бабушки-коренной одесситки слышал, что "до Портофранковской- это центр, за ней и до Балковской- Молдованка, а за Балковской- Слободка"  :smileflag: 
Если точнее, ограничена Старопортофранковской ул., Херсонским сквером, улицами Балковской,  Заньковецкой и Ген. Цветаева.

----------


## TenЬ

Степовая Госпитальная Лазарева Болгарская... вот сдесь район Молдованки а Мечникова не как не Молдованка ее не кто из старожил не отнесет к этой части города

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не центр и не Молдаванка.

----------


## Iriya

> Граница Молдаванки идет по Старопортофранковской... От начала и до конца...


 не вся ул Мечникова принадлежит молдАванки,часть ее выходит за черту молдАванки

----------


## Dam

> Степовая Госпитальная Лазарева Болгарская... вот сдесь район Молдованки а Мечникова не как не Молдованка ее не кто из старожил не отнесет к этой части города


 Еще раз говорю -- это глупости... Это просто главные улицы, которые знают все... Ты живешь на Молдаванке, что утверждаешь это? Скажу больше, даже по официальным микрорайонам она разбивается на номера. Район Водного -- это Молдаванка 2, например. И Мечникова тоже полностью входит. Район Чумки -- это тоже Молдаванка. И, можешь, кстати меня коренным жителем этого района считать.

----------


## Dam

Кстати... А не район ли это Вознесенского переулка?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

ДаФайте подСКАЗКИ?!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

dam пока что подобрался ближе всех. Я бы сказал, что очень близко, но еще не совсем то.

----------


## Dam

Ну, если это Сахалинчик, то Елисаветградский переулок или какой-то из Водопроводных... Если нет, то может это дом Павлова возле Куликова поля?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> dam пока что подобрался ближе всех. Я бы сказал, что очень близко, но еще не совсем то.


 ВАХ, тогда даже гадать не буду, т.к. там, только со стороны Водопроводной, есть много подобных двориков. Не говорю уже о межквартальных переулках... В данном обсуждении я ПАС   :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ладно, пишу ответ. Это Ватманский переулок №2. Фасадный дом там давно развалился, так что дворовые флигеля прекрасно видны и создают иллюзию, что переулок имеет поворот.

А где такое?

----------


## TenЬ

это бывшая штаб квартира рейха находится в центре одназначно ближе к решильевской )

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ришельевской и не пахнет.

----------


## GSX-R

Французский бульвар

----------


## Boer

Успенская по нечётной сторне между Осипова и Пушкинской.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Boer* - Это таки-да Успенская, угол Осипова, но не межде Осипова и Пушкинской.

----------


## Maksy

это здание на мой взгляд образец серости и незаметности.
где оно, и вопрос на который у меня нет ответа - ЧТО ЭТО? :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

это часом не кусок стены вдоль военного госпиталя?

----------


## Maksy

всё может быть, место?

----------


## Richard_I

> это здание на мой взгляд образец серости и незаметности.
> где оно, и вопрос на который у меня нет ответа - ЧТО ЭТО?


 По Французскому бульвару, почти напротив Азарова?

----------


## Richard

> это здание на мой взгляд образец серости и незаметности.
> где оно, и вопрос на который у меня нет ответа - ЧТО ЭТО?


 Старопортофранковская в районе пл. Льва Толстого?

----------


## Richard

> По Французскому бульвару, почти напротив Азарова?


 Нет, уважаемый Ричард 1. Если вы имеете в виду госпитальный морг г-на Мурзика, то это не он - там вообще нет заложенных окон. Только закрашенные краской

----------


## rollin12

Возможно на Армейской?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Старопортофранковская в районе пл. Льва Толстого?


 Очень даже может быть, правда может быть как Старопортофранковской, так и любая из 3-ёх оставшихся сторон: - Асташкина или два ма-а-аленькие переулочки (не помню как они называются), если да, то это бывшая военная картографическая часть, сейчас, насколько я знаю она выставлена на продажу.

----------


## Maksy

> Старопортофранковская в районе пл. Льва Толстого?


 оно самое!



> Очень даже может быть, правда может быть как Старопортофранковской, так и любой из 3-ёх оставшихся сторон: - Асташкина или два ма-а-аленькие переулочки (не помню как они называются), если да, то это бывшая военная картографическая часть, сейчас, насколько я знаю она выставлена на продажу.


 вы удовлетворили моё любопытство, хотя я думал что там по меньшей мере бункер на случай ядерной войны... :smileflag: 
сторжилы прошу плсоните отгадавшим...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Специально, проехался вечером в том районе. Это, таки да Асташкина  :smileflag:

----------


## Maksy

для поддержания темы...

----------


## Ribeiro

> для поддержания темы...


 Это уже помоему было
Тираспольская/Старопортофранковская

----------


## Maksy

ну вот, надеюсь не я повторился...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Первую загадку с этим домом я загадывал...

----------


## job2001

А где такое сооружение?

----------


## Арья_Старк

не на краснова случайно?

----------


## LiZard

По-моему действительно Краснова, 9-ти этажка на площадь Толбухина выходит. Там Частотнадзор находится, думаю это их антена

----------


## job2001

> не на краснова случайно?


 Да,совершенно верно, вид с Толбухина, +1
А вот такой двор?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

"НАШ САД" на Французском бульваре?!

----------


## job2001

Нет, это жилой дом

----------


## blousik

Гоголя?

----------


## job2001

Нет.
Уточню, чтобы увидеть не надо никуда заходить, видно с проезжей части

----------


## carlitos

может Сегедская?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Видел это место и не один раз, но ГДЕЕЕЕ?????
Предположу: район Французкого бульвара, проспекта Гагарина

----------


## job2001

Нет, никто пока достаточно близко не указал.
Подсказка

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Ещё вариант - ул. Дальницкая, между Балковской и Бугаевской?!

----------


## Jorjic

> Нет, никто пока достаточно близко не указал.
> Подсказка


 Возможно это Отрада. Где-то в районе Обсерваторного, Черноморской. Точнее не могу сказать

----------


## job2001

> Возможно это Отрада. Где-то в районе Обсерваторного, Черноморской. Точнее не могу сказать


 Не в районе,а сам Обсерваторный и есть. +1

----------


## Iriya

:smileflag: вот..

----------


## LiZard

Не пойму с какой точки снято, но напоминает здание на Мечникова угол Болгарской, за парком Ильича. Там вроде отделение миллици с похожей башенкой

----------


## angelborn

> Не пойму с какой точки снято, но напоминает здание на Мечникова угол Болгарской, за парком Ильича. Там вроде отделение миллици с похожей башенкой


 Может и так, но там рядом нет стройки с башенным краном.
Кстати, и впрямь не понятно насчёт крана. Уж больно похож и на портальный и на башенный))

----------


## Алибабаевич

Похоже. А снимали скорее всего с Мясоедовской угол Мечникова. А кран - это стройка новостроя в районе Привоза.

----------


## angelborn

> Похоже. А снимали скорее всего с Мясоедовской угол Мечникова. А кран - это стройка новостроя в районе Привоза.


 Аа-а-а. Ну конечно, там на углу Чижикова/Сов. армии возводят новострой, и возможно виден именно этот кран. Тогда могу поздравить *LiZard*!
Впрочем поспешил, ждём ответа от *Трепет Губ*.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это, разумеется, млииция на Мечникова.

----------


## Iriya

Да,это милиция на Мечникова...
где вы там кран увидели)

----------


## job2001

Сорри за качество.
Где?

----------


## De_Marco

.....похоже в районе ул.Педагогической......

----------


## job2001

Нет

----------


## OпtимIзМЪ

дом на заднем плане напоминает переулки Садовый и Среднефонтанский. Только вот в том районе все под снос сейчас...
Еще похоже на 9-этажку во дворах на транспортной, но там вроде нет частного сектора

----------


## job2001

кто вам сказал что это частный сектор? :smileflag: 
Нет, мимо.

----------


## LiZard

Это случайно не щорса? напротив входа в селекционный институт...

----------


## piryur

> ...где вы там кран увидели)


  Это вышка аттракциона в "парке Ильича"

----------


## job2001

> Это случайно не щорса? напротив входа в селекционный институт...


 совершенно точно, +1

----------


## Axer

Фитопатолог промахнулся...
(сорри за флуд)

----------


## Delicious

хоть я что-то выложу....))

----------


## Iriya

знаю только,что это три Грации)
сори за флуд)

----------


## shadowofthemoon

> хоть я что-то выложу....))


 16 Фонтана? /Золотой Берег

----------


## Алибабаевич

> Да,это милиция на Мечникова...
> где вы там кран увидели)


 Кран слева от башни. Виден верх стрелы)

----------


## Delicious

> 16 Фонтана? /Золотой Берег


 очень близко
улица?

----------


## shadowofthemoon

может, Амбулаторный переулок?

----------


## Delicious

> может, Амбулаторный переулок?


 близко,но это не переулок

----------


## shadowofthemoon

хм, это вроде не Фонтанская дорога... из не-переулков ближе всего улица Макаренко с гламурными хатЫнками  :smileflag:

----------


## Sangina

может это Гаршина угол Дачной, там еще желтый дом недавно отремонтированный

----------


## Delicious

Макаренко самый близкий вариант
подсказка:
спуститесь немного ниже

----------


## Joozy

а может Бабушктна улица?

----------


## shadowofthemoon

Дача Ковалевского?

----------


## Delicious

нет!
еще подсказка
Недалеко строят ЖК Золотой берег
идите от моря

----------


## Joozy

Рыбачья балка?

----------


## Delicious

что-то вы далеко отошли от ЖК Золотой берег
еще одна подсказка
это между Долгой и Макаренко
дерзайте

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Если идти от моря, то это либо ул. Золотой Берег и прилегающие к ней переулки, либо Узкий переулок.

А если между Макаренко и Долгой - то Писарева, Львовская, Пионерский переулок...

----------


## Joozy

О,кажись Абрикосовая,а может и нет,но я вспомнил где строят жк :smileflag:

----------


## Delicious

Пионерский переулок и Писарева-самый самый близкий вариант
нуууу..............?

----------


## Delicious

Абрикосовая -тоже очень близко

----------


## Joozy

Тимерязева что-ль:?

----------


## Delicious

тимерязева тоже рядом
ну почти уже....!

----------


## Sangina

Ореховая?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Остается только Дружный переулок. 

З.Ы. Все помню, что где-то этих трех дамочек видел в центре города...

----------


## Joozy

осталась только Дубовая :smileflag:

----------


## Delicious

> Ореховая?


 Браво!
+1

----------


## mlch

> Остается только Дружный переулок. 
> 
> З.Ы. Все помню, что где-то этих трех дамочек видел в центре города...


 В Пале-Рояле ты их видел!
Только не на стене, а как полноценную скульптуру.  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот, потому-то и был в ступоре от этой загадки.

----------


## piryur

Там их вроде две  "Целующиеся нимфы"  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Там их вроде две  "Целующиеся нимфы"


 Точно! Виноват! 
Три грации - это в Эрмитаже!

----------


## Jorjic

> Там их вроде две  "Целующиеся нимфы"


 Что это вас все на извращения тянет? В сквере им. тов. Чарльза Дарвина - это Амур и Психея.

----------


## piryur

Чёрт, если бы не старший товарищ, я бы так и оставался в заблуждении. Вот так, с детства (а меня водили когда-то в расположенную в этом дворе детскую поликлинику) запомнил неправильно, несмотря на определённые сомнения (фиговый листик у одной из скульптур  ) и утверждения знатоков... Ещё раз спасибо!

----------


## Kinger

а какое это здание носит на себе эмблемы Раффайзена..?

----------


## Jorjic

> Чёрт, если бы не старший товарищ, я бы так и оставался в заблуждении. Вот так, с детства (а меня водили когда-то в расположенную в этом дворе детскую поликлинику) запомнил неправильно, несмотря на определённые сомнения (фиговый листик у одной из скульптур  ) и утверждения знатоков... Ещё раз спасибо!


 Всегда рад по мере слабых сил сеять разумное, доброе, вечное.

----------


## GSX-R

> а какое это здание носит на себе эмблемы Раффайзена..?


 ул. Комсомольская

----------


## Kinger

> ул. Комсомольская


  отнюдь... ((

----------


## 2Dima

> а какое это здание носит на себе эмблемы Раффайзена..?


 Может Греческая/Преображенская?
За "Миражем"

----------


## Арья_Старк

может, на ул. Приморской, недалеко от порта?

----------


## Vaita

Этол случайно не Пироговская напротив госпиталя?

----------


## Kinger

ответ Арья_Старк близок, но не совсем точен..

 будут исчо варианты..?

----------


## job2001

одария?

----------


## ya_ann

Ну и я подкину задачку со звездочкой)

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну и я подкину задачку со звездочкой)


 Это уже было. Это двор на Маразлиевской. 
Вообще говоря, по правилам игры нельзя загадывать новую загадку, пока не решена предыдущая. Иначе будет путаница.

----------


## job2001

> Это уже было. Это двор на Маразлиевской. 
> Вообще говоря, по правилам игры нельзя загадывать новую загадку, пока не решена предыдущая. Иначе будет путаница.


 а мне запомнилось что на канатной :smileflag:  но то что было - точно

----------


## Alternativa

как варианты, Польский или Военный спуски.

----------


## Jorjic

> а мне запомнилось что на канатной но то что было - точно


 Да, действительно, на Канатной в самом начале. Я ошибся.

----------


## ya_ann

> Да, действительно, на Канатной в самом начале. Я ошибся.


 Я не знала правил   И..просмотреть все 200 с гаком страниц, сами понимаете...)

----------


## Jorjic

> Я не знала правил   И..просмотреть все 200 с гаком страниц, сами понимаете...)


 Ничего страшного. А дворик, действительно, интересный.

----------


## Kinger

> одария?


 нет... ну, что же вы..? такой приметный дом..
так что, писать ответ или еще попытаетесь..?

----------


## GSX-R

есть два варианта:
1. армянский переулок
2. карантинный спуск

----------


## job2001

> нет... ну, что же вы..? такой приметный дом..
> так что, писать ответ или еще попытаетесь..?


 Да,мне стыдно :smileflag:  Видел я его, но не помню где
А не Карантинная это случаем? Между мостами

----------


## ~JP~

может спуск Маринеско,или где то в районе Софиевской???

----------


## job2001

Вообще нет, отзываю свои варианты :smileflag:  Точка с которой снимали находится явно выше крыши этого дома, так что или Приморская на территории порта, или польский или военный спуски как уже писали выше.

----------


## GSX-R

Или *Kinger* монтажник-высотник :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Смущает вполне жилое окно... А так я тоже сказал-бы, что это порт...

----------


## Kinger

ладно, жду до завтра и пишу ответ, пока все мимо..
 (я не монтажник-высотник)

 кстати, не завести ли традицию - автору неотгаданного вопроса все ставят по +1..?

----------


## mlch

Торговая?

----------


## cana

Польский спуск 9

----------


## cote d'Ivoire

Это дом по Деволановскому спуску, видно с моста на Греческой - Строгановскому, так он,кажется, называется.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Поддерживаю *Alternativa*  это Польский спуск, если спускаться вниз - по левой стороне, рядом со стройкой.

----------


## Kinger

> Это дом по Деволановскому спуску, видно с моста на Греческой - Строгановскому, так он,кажется, называется.


  cote d'Ivoire права, поставьте ей +1, у меня что-то не выходит..((

----------


## HBK

Это где?))

http://static.diary.ru/userdir/1/0/2/1/102181/24001367.jpg

----------


## Jorjic

Поставил +1 за отгадку и за загадку. Идея ставить +1 за неотгаданную загадку, мне кажется, сомнительная. Мало ли что можно загадать. А вот за интересную загадку, вызвавшую оживленное решение, стоит. Что я и сделал.

----------


## job2001

> Поставил +1 за отгадку и за загадку. Идея ставить +1 за неотгаданную загадку, мне кажется, сомнительная. Мало ли что можно загадать. А вот за интересную загадку, вызвавшую оживленное решение, стоит. Что я и сделал.


 Да, мне кажется так лучше, иначе утонем в загадках типа "мой двор" :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

> Это где?))
> 
> http://static.diary.ru/userdir/1/0/2/1/102181/24001367.jpg


 Ой видел я это чудо граффити... Дюковский? Если нет, то Шевченко... Скорее парк Шевченко...

----------


## Alternativa

> cote d'Ivoire права, поставьте ей +1, у меня что-то не выходит..((


 Вы меня конечно извините, но дом на фото находится на Польском, а не Деволановском спуске. Если нет, тогда на Польском его брат близнец.

----------


## shadowofthemoon

> Это где?))
> 
> http://static.diary.ru/userdir/1/0/2/1/102181/24001367.jpg


 Это Дюковский парк, возле маленького пруда, на стенке бык... тьфу, дискотеки "Карамболь"

----------


## cote d'Ivoire

> Польский спуск 9


 Конечно, Польский, а не Деволановский, вот тот, по которому ходит троллейбус  
А Kinger, видно, так залюбовался голубыми очами моего родного кисы, что был согласен с ЛЮБЫМ моим ответом...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Конечно, Польский, а не Деволановский,


 Ну и отличненько  :smileflag:  предлагаю восстановить справедливость: - 



> Польский спуск 9


 


> Вы меня конечно извините, но дом на фото находится на Польском, а не Деволановском спуске. Если нет, тогда на Польском его брат близнец.


 ПЛЮСЫ в студию (с)

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну и отличненько  предлагаю восстановить справдливость: - 
> ПЛЮСЫ в студию (с)


 Я сегодня на раздаче. Справедливость восстановлена!

----------


## Kinger

*serg_anatol*, поскольку загадка моя, то и вердикт мой - (специально сходил, уточнил по месту)))  итак:

*cana* Польский спуск 9  - не уверен насчет номера, но ответ признается (по уточненным данным) правильным..  +1

*Alternativa*  извините, но дом на фото находится на Польском...
извиняем и сами извиняемся.. спасибо за тягу к справедливости.. +1

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Так бы и в политике

----------


## cana

Где в Одессе стоят точные копии льва и львицы из Горсада? Подсказка. Это место показывали в сериале "Сергей Есенин".  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Где в Одессе стоят точные копии льва и львицы из Горсада? Подсказка. Это место показывали в сериале "Сергей Есенин". 
> 
> Вложение 110910


 Была уже эта загадка. 
Санаторий им Горького на 15 станции Фонтана

----------


## Alternativa

cana Польский спуск 9 - не уверен насчет номера, но ответ признается (по уточненным данным) правильным.. +1

Уточняю № 10.

----------


## Maksy

где это, и какой фирмы вторая пара слева?  :smileflag:

----------


## Миз@нтроп

ул. Маразлиевская: - парк Шевченко, ТИПА  :smileflag:  спортивная площадка...
Насчёт пары обуви - не знаю

----------


## Maksy

> ул. Маразлиевская: - парк Шевченко, ТИПА  спортивная площадка...
> Насчёт пары обуви - не знаю


 остаюсь должен +1

----------


## mlch

> остаюсь должен +1


 Я помог в этом вопросе.  :smileflag:

----------


## Noel

Кстати а кто-то знает почему там висит обувь? :smileflag:

----------


## Delicious

вот еще загадочка

----------


## job2001

> Кстати а кто-то знает почему там висит обувь?


 Вы фильм Wag the Dog видели? :smileflag: 

А где такой особнячок?

сорри, не успел :smileflag:

----------


## Noel

job2001
Да я-то знаю, может кто-то не в курсе

----------


## LiZard

Delicious, Черноморская дорога? перед перекрестком на 3й станции?

----------


## Скрытик

> Вы фильм Wag the Dog видели?
> 
> А где такой особнячок?
> 
> сорри, не успел


 Не Новосельского?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Вы фильм Wag the Dog видели?
> А где такой особнячок?
> сорри, не успел


 Новосельского угол Коблевской.

----------


## job2001

> Не Новосельского?


 Да, совершенно точно, +1

----------


## Maksy

> вот еще загадочка


 похоже на лузановку, но таких творений где угодно полно...

----------


## Maksy

у меня не загадка а скорее вопрос, что это такое?

----------


## Alexandr

Парк Шевченко. Правая фотка - вентиляция бомбоубежища.

----------


## Alexandr

> вот еще загадочка


 Похоже на Воронцовский 2.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> у меня не загадка а скорее вопрос, что это такое?


 Парк Шевченко - подтверждаю. Не знаю точно, что ЭТО, но, внизу, ранее, была военная база. Бункеры, убежища, всё сохранилось.

----------


## Delicious

> Delicious, Черноморская дорога? перед перекрестком на 3й станции?


 близко,но немного не там,где надо

----------


## Joozy

*Delicius*
Может это Черноморская дорога,где-то между 7-й и 6-й ст.?

----------


## HBK

Дюковский - угадали

----------


## LiZard

*Delicius,* 
Тогда это узкая улочка которая тоже выходит к 3й станции. Раньше не знал как называется, но на карте пишут, что Сибирская  :smileflag:

----------


## Delicious

> *Delicius*
> Может это Черноморская дорога,где-то между 7-й и 6-й ст.?


 Черноморская дорога)но снова не там)
хотя там есть похожие постройки

----------


## TenЬ

такие домики есть на третьей станции или рядом с тульской, так же можна углубится в дворы перейти на сторону Терешковой там тоже есть такие двух этажки названия улиц не помню это точна видел так как облазил давно все Таирова)

----------


## Delicious

*TenЬ*  ближе всех подобрался
этот дом находится на Черноморской дороге между Левитана и Тульской
+1 :smileflag:

----------


## Joozy

> *TenЬ*  ближе всех подобрался
> этот дом находится на Черноморской дороге между Левитана и Тульской
> +1


 а это не относится к отрезку указаному мной???

----------


## TenЬ

> а это не относится к отрезку указаному мной???


 ты чуток ошибся) в том отрезке нет таких домов) есть стоянка патом остановка школа дальше базар и соответствено 7-я станция)

----------


## Joozy

> ты чуток ошибся) в том отрезке нет таких домов) есть стоянка патом остановка школа дальше базар и соответствено 7-я станция)


 базара там нет,он на углу Левитана,а Тульская получается на 6-й ст

----------


## TenЬ

> базара там нет,он на углу Левитана,а Тульская получается на 6-й ст


 на 7-ой есть базар) ты указал отрезок начиная с седьмой по шестую) 6-я это остановка школа, Тульская и Левитана не когда не были в этом диапазоне) спорить тут нечего мне то всеравно

----------


## Joozy

мне тоже всё-равно,только во-первых на 7-ой нет базара,там у нас отель Улисс,во-вторых на 6-ой нет никакой школы,если хочешь поспорить-давай,я как раз там вырос

----------


## LaMarena

> мне тоже всё-равно,только во-первых на 7-ой нет базара,там у нас отель Улисс,во-вторых на 6-ой нет никакой школы,если хочешь поспорить-давай,я как раз там вырос


 Как так? А Киевский?  :smileflag:

----------


## Joozy

> Как так? А Киевский?


 Киевский,если кто не знает,находится на проспекте академика Глушко :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

отвлеку немного от обсуждения таировских рынков :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

На 2-й Фонтана есть 2 таких здания. На загадке то, которое находится справа, если выезжать на 2-ю с Канатной. Адрес, если не ошибаюсь, Канатная 132.

----------


## job2001

> На 2-й Фонтана есть 2 таких здания. На загадке то, которое находится справа, если выезжать на 2-ю с Канатной. Адрес, если не ошибаюсь, Канатная 132.


 Да, правильно, угол Бисквитного переулка. Прошу помочь с +1

----------


## Joozy

А зачем Супер Модератору плюсики?)))уже поставил :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

> На 2-й Фонтана есть 2 таких здания. На загадке то, которое находится справа, если выезжать на 2-ю с Канатной. Адрес, если не ошибаюсь, Канатная 132.


  это уже Слепнёва считается. 132 это последняя страшненькая хрущевка... а это дом видно очень старый и интересный...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Точно, Слепнева 1.

Внимание, вопрос!

----------


## Joozy

может Гоголя?других вариантов у меня нет

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## Kinger

Пушкинская..?

----------


## Скрытик

Район Медина?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Никак нет.

----------


## Dam

Может Сельхоз?

----------


## Sangina

Гостиница Пассаж?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Все настолько холодно, что аж мерзну.

----------


## TenЬ

может это здания возле Кирхи кансерватории

----------


## Dam

Похоже, конечно и на Универ... Но нет...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

это не кирха-кАнсерватория.

----------


## job2001

итальянский/гимназическая?

----------


## mlch

Жуковского?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Подсказка. Этот дом, вероятно, был в свое время борделем.

----------


## Dam

> Подсказка. Этот дом, вероятно, был в свое время борделем.


 Ты знаешь сколько в Одессе было борделей? Мои родители тоже в бывшем борделе живут. Самое большее борделей было возле порта. Это не Ирродов дом на Олеши?

----------


## cana

В районе Ж-Д вокзала?

----------


## Паноптикум

Бунина угол Ю.Олеши

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Все неправильно.

----------


## Jorjic

Может быть, Садовая?

----------


## cana

В районе горсада?

----------


## blousik

Коблевская или Нежинская?

----------


## job2001

старопортофранковская?

----------


## Алибабаевич

> старопортофранковская?


 Тоже кажется, что это - Комсомольская угол Дзержинского. Корпус педагогического института.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Все версии неверны. Подсказка.

----------


## Скрытик

Греческая?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

И снова все неверно.

----------


## Omega

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Dam

Ольгиевская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Все перебрали, но ничего правильного нету.

----------


## Dam

На Молдаванке есть похожий, но этот сильно чистый для того района... Молдаванка -- холодно?

----------


## cana

Петра Великого угол Неженской?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Естественно, нет. Последняя подсказка. Это бывший бордель на этой улице был e pluribi unum.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Нечто похожее есть в районе улиц Отрадной, Уютной, Морской и Азарова.
P.S. Латынь не учил

----------


## blousik

Торговая?

----------


## Jorjic

> Естественно, нет. Последняя подсказка. Это бывший бордель на этой улице был e pluribi unum.


 К стыду своему, не знаю, где в Одессе была улица "красных фонарей". Разве что Польский спуск.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> К стыду своему, не знаю, где в Одессе была улица "красных фонарей".


 Тогда возможны ещё 2 варианта: Приморский бульвар, ул. Бунина

----------


## blousik

Пастера напротив Укр.театра

----------


## GSX-R

Запорожская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Все неверно.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Спиридоновская?!
Деволановский спуск?!

----------


## job2001

Асташкина?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*job2001* - вы таки правы :smileflag:  +1.

----------


## job2001

По поводу улицы красных фонарей у меня было два варианта, но Запорожскую уже назвали :smileflag:

----------


## Alex

Вот и от меня загадка. Может она и легкая, но для поддержания темы задам. Где находится это здание?

----------


## Richard_I

> Вот и от меня загадка. Может она и легкая, но для поддержания темы задам. Где находится это здание?


 Лазарева

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Лазарева

----------


## Alex

Мда, оба правы. Как я и думал не сложная загадка. А я вот этот домик позавчера впервые увидел.

----------


## TenЬ

А кто знает где такая крыша?)

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Похоже это уже было или, что-то, ну очень похожее  :smileflag: 
Или Алексеевский сквер или Водопроводная улица (здание старого  вокзала или трамвайное депо) Хотя, могу и ошибаться.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот здесь?

Эту загадку уже загадывали много раз.
Прошу прощения у автора, фото не мое, просто сразу нашлось.

----------


## LiZard

О, меня давно интересовало это здание!
Находится на пересечении Княжеской и Новосельского.
Если кто знает, расскажите что там было раньше? Сейчас оно к медину относится? И самое главное что за полустертые буквы сверху?

----------


## Jorjic

Вот короткая справка об этом здании Русского технического общества.
На фронтоне частично сохранившаяся надпись "Мера, вес, число". Кажется так, не могу найти фото.

----------


## TenЬ

это я пару дней назад на него внимание обратил интересное разваленное здание)

----------


## Jorjic

Продолжая животрепещущую тему борделей, рискну предложить фото одного двора. Уж очень он необычный. Так как это двор, то долго задерживаться с ответом не буду.

----------


## LiZard

> Вот короткая справка об этом здании Русского технического общества.
> На фронтоне частично сохранившаяся надпись "Мера, вес, число". Кажется так, не могу найти фото.


 большое спасибо!

----------


## job2001

> Продолжая животрепещущую тему борделей, рискну предложить фото одного двора. Уж очень он необычный. Так как это двор, то долго задерживаться с ответом не буду.
> [/URL]


 какая-то из арнаутских?

----------


## Jorjic

> какая-то из арнаутских?


 Нет, далеко. Мне кажется, Вы должны хорошо знать этот район. Может быть я ошибаюсь.

----------


## job2001

Тогда кроме Торговой ничего на ум не приходит :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

мне уже интересен не просто ответ с борделем, мне уже интерсен весь перечень этих домов . Кто то тут упоминал , что родители живут в одном из.  очень интересно :smileflag:

----------


## blousik

Красный пер?
А я уже нашла кучу инфо о том, что все известные бордели были на Запорожской.

----------


## job2001

> мне уже интересен не просто ответ с борделем, мне уже интерсен весь перечень этих домов . Кто то тут упоминал , что родители живут в одном из.  очень интересно


 У меня иногда создается впечатление, что какой дом в центре не возьми - то ли бывшая синагога, то ли бордель :smileflag:  утрирую конечно, но..
Зы Или кинотеатр :smileflag:

----------


## Миз@нтроп

*Jorjic* Забавный дворик, не Спиридоновская ли, между Кузнечной и Новосельского?

----------


## Jorjic

> Тогда кроме Торговой ничего на ум не приходит


 Значительно ближе. До загаданного двора по кратчайшему пути - меньше трех кварталов.

----------


## Jorjic

> мне уже интересен не просто ответ с борделем, мне уже интерсен весь перечень этих домов . Кто то тут упоминал , что родители живут в одном из.  очень интересно


 Ну, весь список вряд ли существует, хотя все возможно. Самый известный (мне) на Польской, тот, что выходит двором на Польский спуск.

----------


## job2001

Тогда быть может Нежинская? Последний вариант, а то все переберу :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Тогда быть может Нежинская? Последний вариант, а то все переберу


 Ну и перебирайте, что в этом плохого. Это же двор, а не всем видный фасад. От Нежинской еще ближе.

----------


## blousik

Щепной пер., Разумовская, или П.Великого

----------


## Jorjic

> Щепной пер., Разумовская, или П.Великого


 Все нет. Это улица.

----------


## Паноптикум

ужость)) какой то бордель 2 дня отгадать не можем :smileflag:

----------


## GSX-R

Княжеская

----------


## Jorjic

> Княжеская


 +1. Правильно. Княжеская, 9.

----------


## Jorjic

> ужость)) какой то бордель 2 дня отгадать не можем


 Тот, что гадали два дня *job2001* отгадал уже давно. И этот уже тоже "обнаружили".

----------


## Dam

> мне уже интересен не просто ответ с борделем, мне уже интерсен весь перечень этих домов . Кто то тут упоминал , что родители живут в одном из.  очень интересно


 А чего интересного? :smileflag:  Бывший бордель на ул. Разумовской. На Молдаванке их было полно... Еще знаю вроде первый одесский на углу Тираспольской и Нежинской. Памятник архитектуры, убитый в хлам. Ну и канава ака Польский спуск и прилегающие к нему. Чистейший район красных фонарей для моряков. О как было...

----------


## Jorjic

Слегка отвлечемся от борделей. Вот така загадочка, думаю на скорость.
Где у нас стоит такой столбик?

----------


## TenЬ

Французкий бульвар?)

----------


## Jorjic

> Французкий бульвар?)


 Нет.

----------


## Арья_Старк

Может, на Думской?

----------


## Sangina

Завод "Шустов"?

----------


## Sangina

> А кто знает где такая крыша?)


 Это конечная 28 трамвая возле медина там находилось массонство!

----------


## Jorjic

Шустов совсем далеко. Думская примерно на том же расстоянии от цели, что и Французский. Французский даже ближе, если от начала.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это конечная 28 трамвая возле медина там находилось массонство!


 Эту загадку уже отгадали. А откуда сведения о масонах, если не секрет?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Столбик стоит на Преображенской улице. Один из новоустановленных на реконструированном участке.

----------


## Jorjic

> Столбик стоит на Преображенской улице. Один из новоустановленных на реконструированном участке.


 Нет, это старый столбик. Он стоит не на проезжей части. Скорее всего служил для освещения въезда.
Еще подсказка (если это подсказка) - этот столбик публиковался где-то в интернете, как одесская достопримечательность.

----------


## TenЬ

> Нет, это старый столбик. Он стоит не на проезжей части. Скорее всего служил для освещения въезда.
> Еще подсказка (если это подсказка) - этот столбик публиковался где-то в интернете, как одесская достопримечательность.


 мне уже интересно узнать где это)) может глянуть как небудь)провести экскурсию по достопримечательностям

----------


## Sangina

> Эту загадку уже отгадали. А откуда сведения о масонах, если не секрет?


 Да так, преподы рассказывали разные страшные истории про это здание!Все кто занимал это здание в 20 веке долго там не задерживались,энергия у него вроде бы плохая!Предлагали это здание нашему институту,наши придумывали разные отмазки чтобы не брать...хотя помещение нам надо!

----------


## TenЬ

> Да так, преподы рассказывали разные страшные истории про это здание!Все кто занимал это здание в 20 веке долго там не задерживались,энергия у него вроде бы плохая!Предлагали это здание нашему институту,наши придумывали разные отмазки чтобы не брать...хотя помещение нам надо!


 да оно выглядит мрачновато когда я мимо проходил обратил на его неоычность и сфоткал...сечас падумал и удалил фотку)))

----------


## Sangina

А этот столбик случайно не ножка телефона или скамейки с "мужиком" на дерибасовской?

----------


## Jorjic

> А этот столбик случайно не ножка телефона или скамейки с "мужиком" на дерибасовской?


 Нет, это столб скорее всего освещения, но не уличного, а возле дома. Сам столб высотой около 3-х метров, а показанная деталь немного более метра над землей.

----------


## Velena

> Нет, это столб скорее всего освещения


 Маразлиевская?

----------


## Sangina

Софиевская дом Шайкевича газовый фонарь?

----------


## Jorjic

> Маразлиевская?


 Конечно. Появился знаток Маразлиевской.
А я уже хотел давать такую подсказку

----------


## Velena

> Конечно. Появился знаток Маразлиевской.
> А я уже хотел давать такую подсказку


 Это не подсказка, это ответ :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Это не подсказка, это ответ


 Для Вас, конечно, не сомневаюсь.

----------


## Velena

> Для Вас, конечно, не сомневаюсь.


 Не смущайте :smileflag: . интересно, есть ли еще в городе такие фонарные столбы?

----------


## Jorjic

> Не смущайте. интересно, есть ли еще в городе такие фонарные столбы?


 Ну, что Вы, какие смущения... Насколько я знаю, больше нет. Я постараюсь найти упоминание о нем и выложить ссылку.

----------


## Maksy

> ...там находилось массонство!


 

вы уж извините, но звучит это примерно как "врата ада"

----------


## GSX-R

где такое окно?

----------


## Зимняя

или Малая, или Большая Арнаутская

----------


## GSX-R

> или Малая, или Большая Арнаутская


 нет. хотя может такое окно не одно и там тоже похожие есть. я не замечал. на это обратил внимание вчера, и оно совершенно в другом месте  :smileflag:

----------


## rollin12

> где такое окно?


 или маразлиевская, или бунина

----------


## job2001

Мы с Jorjicом уже обсуждали как-то такие антресоли :smileflag:  Тогда я загадывал на Княжеской, но это точно не там, Похожие еще видел на Екатериненской и Нежинской.

----------


## GSX-R

> или маразлиевская, или бунина


 или в другом месте :smileflag:

----------


## GSX-R

> ...Тогда я загадывал на Княжеской, но это точно не там...


  +1. Таки да Княжеская

----------


## job2001

> +1. Таки да Княжеская


 Бывает же такое :smileflag: )
А вот что я тогда загадывал
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=1360551&postcount=4748
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=1360660&postcount=4753

----------


## GSX-R

Еще спрошу. Где это?


Помогите с + *job2001*

----------


## job2001

Горсад?
С плюсиками мне можно остановиться :smileflag:  Спасибо :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Еще спрошу. Где это?
> 
> 
> Помогите с + *job2001*


 С плюсиком помог. 
А вот где такая кариатида....
Что-то подобное я видел в районе Ланжероновской и Екатерининской.

----------


## GSX-R

неа.
у Вас хорошо получается так отвечать: это точно не ............ Авось угадаете  :smileflag:

----------


## blousik

Торговая или Преображенская ?

----------


## GSX-R

> С плюсиком помог. 
>  ...в районе Ланжероновской и Екатерининской.


 спасибо.
тоже нет

----------


## Velena

> Еще спрошу. Где это?


 Базарная?

----------


## GSX-R

не там

----------


## Alternativa

Предположу что ул.Гоголя.

----------


## Velena

Успенская?

----------


## GSX-R

> Предположу что ул.Гоголя.


 позволю себе не согласиться :smileflag:

----------


## audit_n

Маразлиевская ?

----------


## Velena

канатная?

----------


## GSX-R

Пока все мимо. 
Даже не знаю как подсказать. 
Ближе всех территориально была *blousik*

----------


## Velena

Нежинская?

----------


## Richard_I

> Еще спрошу. Где это?
> 
> 
> Помогите с + *job2001*


 Баранова?

----------


## audit_n

Новосельского?

----------


## GSX-R

> Баранова?


  :smileflag:  +1 Княжеская, 8

----------


## Kinger

а где можно увидеть эти 2 столь разных дома..?


 прямо иллюстрация к популярной ранее рубрике "У них и у нас"

----------


## Iriya

может Раскидайловская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Как варианты - Градоначальницкая, Ленинградская или Разумовская (наиболее вероятно) - так как на первых двух такого не помню.

----------


## Joozy

Прохоровская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не Прохоровская, так как улица идет с уклоном.

----------


## Wiola

> Торговая или Преображенская ?


 Преображенская/Софиевская?

----------


## job2001

Дальницкая?

----------


## Dam

> Разумовская (наиболее вероятно)


 Разумовская -- невероятно... Там все фасады покрашены и нет таких убитых домов. Дальницкая и Мельницкая, как вариант...

----------


## Kinger

> Дальницкая?


 я в шоке, так быстро...  наверное, где-то рядом живешь..?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Бывшая Иванова.... Дальницкая кажись, в "зелёном доме" страховое агенство "Гарант Авто" кажись?!
P.S. Если я угадал, то +1 Alternativa pl's...

----------


## Kinger

> Бывшая Иванова.... в "зелёном доме" страховое агенство?!
> P.S. Если я угадал, то +1 Alternativa pl's...


 Иванова сейчас Прохоровская, а это Дальницкая угол Балковская..
что в козырном доме не знаю, но судя по количеству иномарок, наверное 
и страховое агенство.. 
  А на чем они так зарабатывают..? а то я как раз думаю машину застраховать..

serg_anatol, просьбу исполню..))

----------


## Dam

Иванова -- это как раз Дальницкая... Прохоровская -- Хворостина...

----------


## job2001

> я в шоке, так быстро...  наверное, где-то рядом живешь..?


 Нет, просто как-то обратил внимание на этот полуразрушенный дом :smileflag:

----------


## Ribeiro

> а где можно увидеть эти 2 столь разных дома..?
> 
> 
>  прямо иллюстрация к популярной ранее рубрике "У них и у нас"


 Дальницкая, как спускаться к Балковской  :smileflag:

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> serg_anatol, просьбу исполню..))


  Спс

----------


## job2001

Где?

----------


## Richard_I

Троицкая?

----------


## Скрытик

> Где?


 Похоже на Софиевскую.

----------


## shadowofthemoon

Нежинская?

----------


## cana

Петра Великого?

----------


## cana

Бывшая Петра Великого, а сейчас Дворянская. Дом, если не ошибаюсь, 18. Между Коблевской и Нежинской.

----------


## job2001

Нет, все мимо

----------


## Alexandr

Свердлова? Или Толстого?..

----------


## job2001

> Свердлова? Или Толстого?..


 Ну вот, только стоило сказать что все неправы :smileflag: Канатная, +1

----------


## job2001

А вот этот?

----------


## blousik

> А вот этот?


 Софиевская? или Конная

----------


## job2001

нет

----------


## Паноптикум

Троицкая?

----------


## Sangina

Лейтенанта Шмидта?

----------


## job2001

опять таки - пока все мимо

----------


## Sangina

Гдето возле Приморского?

----------


## shadowofthemoon

Успенская?

----------


## Sangina

Новосельского? Колонтаевская? Пастера?

----------


## job2001

И опять-таки все мимо :smileflag:  Но кое-кто совсем рядом.

----------


## blousik

Торговая?

----------


## Sangina

Еврейская?

----------


## job2001

blousik
Нет, далеко

----------


## Sangina

Жуковского или Екатерининская?

----------


## shadowofthemoon

Осипова?

----------


## Sangina

Пушкинская?

----------


## job2001

Осталось совсем мало улиц :smileflag:  Но пока так никто и не назвал.

----------


## Sangina

Гоголя?

----------


## Good++++

Коблевская

----------


## cana

Нежинская?

----------


## Sangina

Адмиральский проспект?

----------


## shadowofthemoon

блин, а дом до боли знаком! 

Ольгиевская?

----------


## cana

Это дом на Нежинской, неподалеку от Тираспольской площади.

----------


## job2001

ушли в сторону :smileflag:

----------


## cana

Преображенская

----------


## Iriya

может Дворянская?

----------


## blousik

> ушли в сторону


 Это не фасад? да?

----------


## job2001

Нет, ближе всех были shadowofthemoon и Sangina

----------


## cana

Конная?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Предположу:
1. Маразлиевская, 
2. Канатная,
3. Александровский пр-т.

----------


## job2001

> Это не фасад? да?


 Это самый что ни на есть фасад :smileflag:

----------


## Sangina

Бунина?

----------


## blousik

Шмидта

----------


## Iriya

Базарная?

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Где?


 Интересно, это ж кто додумался так поиздеваться над римскими цифрами? Или там мастеру платили исходя из количества цифр?

----------


## job2001

> Базарная?


 аааааа :smileflag: ) поздравляю :smileflag:  +1. Действительно Базарная недалеко от Екатериненской.

----------


## Алибабаевич

> Интересно, это ж кто додумался так поиздеваться над римскими цифрами? Или там мастеру платили исходя из количества цифр?


 Почему поиздевались? Это, если не ошибаюсь, 1900 год.
Хотя вроде МСМ короче было бы)

----------


## Alexandr

Вот если бы в двоичной системе...  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Ну и последний на сегодня, где такой милый особнячок со сторожевой башней? :smileflag:

----------


## audit_n

Где-то в районе Фр. бульвара... Гамарника чтоль?

----------


## shadowofthemoon

По дороге на Ланжерон на доходя Обсерваторного переулка?

----------


## job2001

нет :smileflag:

----------


## Sangina

какаято Фонтана?

----------


## shadowofthemoon

Адмиральский проспект?

----------


## Sangina

Гдето под парком Шевченко?

----------


## job2001

Все - нет

----------


## Sangina

Молдаванка?

----------


## shadowofthemoon

гадаем дальше...
Фонтанская дорога? :smileflag:

----------


## Sangina

Балковская?

----------


## job2001

Все нет, но хоть поближе пошли :smileflag:

----------


## TenЬ

Проценко)Ядова?) или гдето на Слободке)

----------


## Sangina

Неужели Слободка?

----------


## job2001

пока никто улицу не назвал :smileflag:

----------


## Sangina

Мельницкая?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это Слободка, поселок Дзержинского, там, где пл. Молодежи переходит в ул. Островского и выходит к ЖД.

----------


## shadowofthemoon

может, Маловского?

----------


## job2001

нет, все неправы.
подсказка - улицу я недавно уже загадывал :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

> нет, все неправы.
> подсказка - улицу я недавно уже загадывал


 Адмиральский? Район домов СРЗ?

----------


## job2001

нет, уже был такой вариант
Пока ближе всех Sangina

----------


## Iriya

может,Калинина?

----------


## Sangina

Василия Стуса

----------


## Sangina

Строгонова или Желябова?

----------


## job2001

нет, у вас был более близкий вариант, не мельницкая :smileflag:

----------


## Sangina

Михайловская?

----------


## job2001

А если в другую сторону? :smileflag:

----------


## Iriya

еще есть там Зеньковецкая, Фрунзе(Балковская)

----------


## job2001

ну а еще дальше? :smileflag:

----------


## Iriya

Вегера, степовая

----------


## job2001

нет :smileflag:  дальше от центра,а не ближе

----------


## Sangina

Дальницкая

----------


## Iriya

Картамышевская

----------


## job2001

и последняя подсказка :smileflag:  Как выяснили в прошлый раз прежнее название - инструментальная

----------


## Dam

Мать его так... Бугаевская, конечно. Я же проезжаю этот дом каждый день...

----------


## Iriya

это там где комбинат?...аа)понятно)

----------


## job2001

> Мать его так... Бугаевская, конечно. Я же проезжаю этот дом каждый день...


 Конечно, +1
Это на повороте к стадиону

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Почему поиздевались? Это, если не ошибаюсь, 1900 год.
> Хотя вроде МСМ короче было бы)


 Вот именно, МСМ, а не МDСССС. Они бы могли вообще 19 букв С написать  :smileflag:

----------


## Каргина Наталья

Где это?  А вот кто это - мы и сами не знаем, может быть кто-нибудь знает, что это за существо?

----------


## briz

Это такой грифончик. С элементами сирены. :smileflag:  ПАССАЖ,само собой разумеется.

----------


## Каргина Наталья

Конечно, Пассаж! Грифончик с элементами - это фантазия авторов здания?

----------


## Vaita

Это фантазия реставраторов

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот именно, МСМ, а не МDСССС. Они бы могли вообще 19 букв С написать


 Насколько я знаю, эти записи равноправны. Нельзя писать несколько "младших" цифр, если их можно заменить "старшей". А где их располагать, справа или слева - дело вкуса. Я, например, встречал старые настенные часы, на циферблате которых было написано IIII вместо IV. Записи VII и IIIX равноправны, а запись IIIIIII - некорректна.

----------


## HBK

Откуда я это снимал?

----------


## Зимняя

откуда - с балкона или крыши

----------


## HBK

*Зимняя* Дааа, верно, ты угадала!!! Супер!)))))

где крыша находится?... Это простая загадка.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

*HBK* Сарказм это хорошо, но.....
Как вариант: крыша здания на Б. Арнаутской угол ул. Заславского.

----------


## Зимняя

а может и Разумовская... а вот угол чего - не знаю названия улочки... пустьбудет Серова

----------


## HBK

serg_anatol +++

----------


## cana

Где это находится?

----------


## piryur

Генерала Петрова, дом 26, угол Гайдара, аптека "Интерхим"  :smileflag:

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Генерала Петрова, дом 26, угол Гайдара, аптека "Интерхим"


 Поддерживаю )

----------


## cana

> Генерала Петрова, дом 26, угол Гайдара, аптека "Интерхим"


 Интересно придумано. Piryur +1.

----------


## piryur

У них (фирма "Интерхим") все аптеки такие: на Пушкинской всё в мраморе и зеркалах, на Люст. дороге (почти на Толбухина)- сидит огромный попугай в клетке. На Ген. Петрова- террариум с игуанами и черепахами, скульптуры кошек и голубей, фонтан у входа. Всё сделано с фантазией и хорошим вкусом  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> У них (фирма "Интерхим") все аптеки такие: на Пушкинской всё в мраморе и зеркалах, на Люст. дороге (почти на Толбухина)- сидит огромный попугай в клетке. На Ген. Петрова- террариум с игуанами и черепахами, скульптуры кошек и голубей, фонтан у входа. Всё сделано с фантазией и хорошим вкусом


 На Конной с действующим камином :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Вот еще нашел у себя в загашнике. Кажется, еще этот дом не загадывали.

----------


## Алибабаевич

Район цирка, вроде... Нежинская? Или Коблевская...

----------


## Dam

Мой ответ будет -- Дворянская...

----------


## Joozy

Пастера

----------


## mlch

Все мимо.

----------


## Joozy

понятно,тогда подсказку в студию!!!

----------


## Iriya

Горького

----------


## shadowofthemoon

Осипова?

----------


## job2001

мне тоже кажется - или Толстого или Спиридоновская.

----------


## Sangina

Новосельского?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Колонтаевская

----------


## Sangina

Комсомольская?

----------


## mlch

Ближе всех пока - shadowofthemoon  :smileflag:

----------


## Joozy

хм  Шмидта?

----------


## Iriya

Канатная?

----------


## Sangina

Маразлиевская?

----------


## shadowofthemoon

Троицкая? или Успенская? имхо Успенская

----------


## job2001

успенская

----------


## Sangina

Успенская или Троицкая

----------


## Iriya

Еврейская

----------


## Sangina

Екатерининская

----------


## Sangina

Пушкинская?

----------


## жлоб с Куйбышева

Большая Арнаутская, в районе Пушкинской

----------


## mlch

К сожалению - пока никто не угадал.
Вот еще один фрагмент того-же фасада.

----------


## shadowofthemoon

Пантелеймоновская?

----------


## blousik

Польская? или Бунина

----------


## GSX-R

гимназическая



???? хотя, скорее таки пантелеймоновская  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Опять все мимо.
Выкладываю первую фотографию полностью, без "ножниц" и ретуши.  :smileflag:

----------


## blousik

Базарная?

----------


## mlch

> Базарная?


 
Ну вот, как номер дома увидели, так сразу и угадали!  :smileflag: 
Или не по номеру?

----------


## blousik

Нет, номера мне не видно, но понятно, что начало. Просто до боли знакомый дом. Живу на Базарной... Третий раз ее загадывают и только сейчас отгадала

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Опять все мимо.
> Выкладываю первую фотографию полностью, без "ножниц" и ретуши.


 Предположу, что Нежинская, самое начало, или, что-то максимально близкое территориально...

----------


## mlch

> Нет, номера мне не видно, но понятно, что начало. Просто до боли знакомый дом. Живу на Базарной... Третий раз ее загадывают и только сейчас отгадала


 Как не видно?
Справа от ворот номер висит! "2"
Или Вы фотографию не увеличивали, а угадывали по миниатюре?  :smileflag: 

*serg_anatol* Нет. Это - Базарная, 2

----------


## Kinger

ну, эта загадка, наверное, на время... итак..??

----------


## Iriya

наверное, где-то на Фонтане..

----------


## Jorjic

> ну, эта загадка, наверное, на время... итак..??


 Кажется что-то похожее есть в пансионате "Магнолия" на Французском бульваре.

----------


## Kinger

Пока - мимо..

----------


## blousik

> ну, эта загадка, наверное, на время... итак..??


 Дом здоровья вроде на Степовой или вроде того?

----------


## GSX-R

санаторий Чкалова, напротив "Вашего Сада"

----------


## Арья_Старк

Военный госпиталь?

----------


## Kinger

> санаторий Чкалова, напротив "Вашего Сада"


  +1 глазастому...)))

----------


## job2001

А вот где?

----------


## piryur

Похоже на Градоначальницкую угол 10 апреля  На первом этаже там то ли "Наш магазин",  то ли "Ваш магазин".

----------


## Noel

Торговая\Софиевская

----------


## job2001

> Похоже на Градоначальницкую угол 10 апреля  На первом этаже там то ли "Наш магазин",  то ли "Ваш магазин".


 Наш :smileflag:  +1
А этот?

----------


## job2001

> Торговая\Софиевская


 Не зря я надеялся что кто-то посчитает именно так :smileflag:

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Наш +1
> А этот?


 Дворянская 16 угол Коблевской

----------


## piryur

> Дворянская 16 угол Коблевской


 Очень похоже! А скорее всего оно

----------


## job2001

> Дворянская 16 угол Коблевской


 Да, точно. помогите плиз с +1
и последнее

----------


## Jorjic

> Да, точно. помогите плиз с +1
> и последнее


 У же помог и добавил +1 автору за интересную подборку.
Ответ: большая Арнаутская/Осипова.

----------


## job2001

> У же помог и добавил +1 автору за интересную подборку.
> Ответ: большая Арнаутская/Осипова.


 Ну и алаверды :smileflag: 
Спасибо.
Соверешнно точно.
И опять прошу помочь с +1 :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Интересно, это на скорость или все-таки нет. Хотел скадрировать, но ничего путного не получается.

----------


## audit_n

Воронцовский переулок?

----------


## piryur

Похоже на бывший кировский садик, ныне- Старобазарный сквер. Балкон- просто шик

----------


## Jorjic

> Похоже на бывший кировский садик, ныне- Старобазарный сквер. Балкон- просто шик


 Да, конечно. +1.

----------


## Jorjic

А вот такой двор. Выкладываю его, потому что мне он очень нравится, хотя возможны и трудности с отгадкой. Если будут затруднения, выложу еще один двор, соседний, более узнаваемый.

----------


## Jorjic

Поскольку полная тишина, выкладываю фото соседнего двора. Здесь есть косвенная подсказка.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Глупая мысль. Это все дворище дома Вагнера...

----------


## Паноптикум

> Поскольку полная тишина, выкладываю фото соседнего двора. Здесь есть косвенная подсказка.


 а мне очень напоминает дом  военном спуске

----------


## Паноптикум

> Глупая мысль. Это все дворище дома Вагнера...


 этогдетакой?

----------


## Jorjic

> а мне очень напоминает дом  военном спуске


 +1. Очень правильно напоминает. Второй двор можно увидеть сверху с площадки возле Тещиного моста, или даже с самого моста. В нем видна подпорная стена, что я и посчитал подсказкой. А второй двор, соответственно, соседний, выше по спуску.
А дом Вагнера - это дом где был Ришельевский лицей. Он выходит на Дерибасовскую, Екатерининскую и Ланжероновскую. Там громадный двор с множеством закоулков.

----------


## job2001

Ну и для разминки тоже двор

----------


## blousik

Французский бульвар?

----------


## job2001

Нет

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну и для разминки тоже двор


 Похоже где-то начало Пастера, Старопортофранковская. Точнее не помню.

----------


## Sangina

Ольгиевская?

----------


## job2001

Не побоюсь сказать - центрее, гораздо центрее :smileflag:

----------


## blousik

Гоголя?

----------


## Jorjic

Это сооружение на заднем плане прямо стоит перед глазами. Может, Садовая, ближе к Соборке?

----------


## job2001

Естественно стоит :smileflag:  Вы его точно должны видеть/знать :smileflag:  Нет, пока никто не угадал.

----------


## blousik

А сооружение на заднем плане не на Приморскую выходит?

----------


## Jorjic

Тогда может Коблевская в том же конце.

----------


## job2001

Нет, см https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=1731782&postcount=6207:)

----------


## job2001

Кстати, не помню в этой или другой теме мы обсуждали эти полуразвалины, точнее фильм про них
http://community.livejournal.com/odessit/1029289.html

Но это не ответ :smileflag:  Подскажу - двор из этого квартала я уже загадывал, правда с другой улицы. Несмотря на кажущуся мне сложность Jorjic в тот раз сразу отгадал.

----------


## blousik

Воронцовский?

----------


## Jorjic

Неужели дом Вагнера?

----------


## job2001

Нет, но квартал Jorjica совсем близко :smileflag:

----------


## blousik

Гаванная?

----------


## job2001

> Гаванная?


 совершенно точно, рядом с музеем. Здание на дальнем плане я так понимаю как-то выходит в зеленый театр..но не уверен. +1

----------


## job2001

Тоже несложный вопрос на мой взгляд - где такое дерево в доме?

----------


## Maksy

это туалет, через окно которого можно было попасть в зелёный театр, если ты достаточно худой, обидно не успел...

----------


## job2001

> это туалет, через окно которого можно было попасть в зелёный театр, если ты достаточно худой, обидно не успел...


 Зато раскрыли тайну Так что тоже заслужили +1

----------


## blousik

похоже на Военный спуск, нет?

----------


## job2001

нет

----------


## Jorjic

Деволановский?

----------


## Sangina

Комсомольская развалины домов недалеко от Привоза?

----------


## job2001

> Деволановский?


 Правильно, снято с Карантинной.
Но +1 не могу поставить, прошу помощи. Если не ошибаюсь вчера вам тоже не добавили за мою загадку. Так что +2 :smileflag:

----------


## GSX-R

с + помог. угадать ничего не успел

----------


## job2001

спасибо

----------


## GSX-R

не стоит благодарности.
давайте лучше как всегда интересную загадку  :smileflag:

----------


## Kinger

> давайте лучше как всегда интересную загадку


  ну вот я нашел, дом-башня...  такой приметный, не должен вызвать трудностей.. )))

----------


## Jorjic

> ну вот я нашел, дом-башня...  такой приметный, не должен вызвать трудностей.. )))


 Карантинная, дом Трапани. Сейчас Юрия Олеши.

----------


## Kinger

> Карантинная, дом Трапани. Сейчас Юрия Олеши.


 Ну, от тебя нет загадок...  +1

----------


## Freez

О, наконец-то я могу загадать загадку! И никто меня не опередит!  :smileflag: 

Создам интригу и немного подсыплю перцу в правила. Загадка из двух частей. Отгадаете первую часть - получите вторую. 

Итак, часть первая.
Где это:

----------


## Good++++

Греческая пл.

----------


## Freez

> Греческая пл.


 Нет, но тепло.

----------


## Joozy

сдаётся мне Соборная пл

----------


## cana

Вице-Адмирала Жукова?

----------


## Good++++

> сдаётся мне Соборная пл


 СШ № 121??? Аналогичных зданий в Одессе с десяток...
СШ № 117, педагог.коледж (Канатная/Греческая), школа на Слободке, СШ № 122...
П.С. По такому маленькому фрагменту типового здания загадывать загадку...

----------


## cana

Бунина?

----------


## Freez

> СШ № 121??? Аналогичных зданий в Одессе с десяток...
> СШ № 117, педагог.коледж (Канатная/Греческая), школа на Слободке, СШ № 122...
> П.С. По такому маленькому фрагменту типового здания загадывать загадку...


 И по-меньшему отгадывали  :smileflag: 
Но, это таки педколледж на Канатной/Греческой. Вторую часть, собственно, вы уже начали отгадывать  :smileflag: . Лично я знаю не с десяток, а еще только 2 таких здания.
По поводу Слободки, уточните.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Опередили. Я думал назвать Канатную/Греческую. На Соборную это не похож, на школу №76 тоже не похоже.

----------


## Dam

> Опередили. Я думал назвать Канатную/Греческую. На Соборную это не похож, на школу №76 тоже не похоже.


 Вот только хотел сказать, что на 76-ю никаким боком не похоже, хотя там тоже "Сталинка". Там попроще школа... Она точно такая-же, как на Водопроводной...

----------


## Good++++

> И по-меньшему отгадывали 
> Но, это таки педколледж на Канатной/Греческой. Вторую часть, собственно, вы уже начали отгадывать . Лично я знаю не с десяток, а еще только 2 таких здания.
> По поводу Слободки, уточните.


 


> Опередили. Я думал назвать Канатную/Греческую. На Соборную это не похож, на школу №76 тоже не похоже.


 Школа № 76 - однотипное здание с вышеуказанными мною. Строили одновременно со СШ № 121 из камней разрушенного Спасо-Преображенского собора. Камни подвозились с помощью грузовых трамваев...
П.С. Однотипное - это не значит на 100% идентичное...

----------


## Freez

Не могу плюсик поставить Good++++ 
Помогите кто может.

----------


## Velena

> Не могу плюсик поставить Good++++ 
> Помогите кто может.


 Поставила

----------


## Freez

> Школа № 76 - однотипное здание с вышеуказанными мною. Строили одновременно со СШ № 121 из камней разрушенного Спасо-Преображенского собора. Камни подвозились с помощью грузовых трамваев...
> П.С. Однотипное - это не значит на 100% идентичное...


 Ну, я просил уточнить местоположение  :smileflag: 
Не знаю насчет 100% идентичности, но фасады у всех 3х зданий одинаковые.

----------


## Good++++

> Ну, я просил уточнить местоположение 
> Не знаю насчет 100% идентичности, но фасады у всех 3х зданий одинаковые.


 ул. Ак. Воробьёва, 34 (напротив ГКБ № 11)

----------


## Ribeiro

> ул. Ак. Воробьёва, 34 (напротив ГКБ № 11)


 помоему 24 а не 34
и с каких это пор моя школа такой красивой стала? :smileflag:  
Это как я понимаю самый центр здания? где киноклуб? :smileflag:

----------


## Freez

> ул. Ак. Воробьёва, 34 (напротив ГКБ № 11)


 Нет.
Подсказка: все 3 здания лежат в районе ограниченном улицами Понтелеймоновской, Преображенской, Дерибасовской и Канатной.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ну тогда это школы на Канатной/Греческой (пед. колледж), Ришельевской (117-я) и Преображенской (118-я).

----------


## Freez

> Ну тогда это школы на Канатной/Греческой (пед. колледж), Ришельевской (117-я) и Преображенской (118-я).


 Ришельевская/Жуковского +1
Преображенская/Малая Арнаутская +1 (тут прошу помощи  :smileflag: )

----------


## Jorjic

> Ришельевская/Жуковского +1
> Преображенская/Малая Арнаутская +1 (тут прошу помощи )


 Уже помог.

----------


## Dam

> помоему 24 а не 34
> и с каких это пор моя школа такой красивой стала? 
> Это как я понимаю самый центр здания? где киноклуб?


 Проходил там недавно -- она там хорошо горела... Два этажа на торце сгорело нафиг...

----------


## Good++++

> Ну, я просил уточнить местоположение 
> Не знаю насчет 100% идентичности, но фасады у всех 3х зданий одинаковые.


 


> Ну тогда это школы на Канатной/Греческой (пед. колледж), Ришельевской (117-я) и Преображенской (118-я).


 


> Ришельевская/Жуковского +1
> Преображенская/Малая Арнаутская +1 (тут прошу помощи )


 На счёт одинаковости фасадов можно поспорить... Просто типовой проект 30-х годов...



> Фасад (фр. fa&#231;ade — наружная сторона здания) — наружная, лицевая сторона здания. Различают фасады: главный, боковой, задний, уличный, дворовый. Формы, пропорции, декор фасада определяются назначением архитектурного сооружения, его конструктивными особенностями, стилистическим решением его архитектурного образа.

----------


## job2001

Не скажу, что памятник архитектуры, но где?

----------


## audit_n

Не АТС на Пионерской ближе к Фр. бульвару?

----------


## Richard_I

> Не скажу, что памятник архитектуры, но где?


 Сеченова, 11  Между Комсомольской и Островидова

----------


## Миз@нтроп

З/Д "ОРИОН"?

----------


## job2001

> Сеченова, 11  Между Комсомольской и Островидова


 Совершенно верно :smileflag:  +1
Ну и еще простой вопрос - тоже не памятник, но с психоделичесской раскраской

----------


## cana

Балковская?

----------


## georadar

> Совершенно верно +1


 Да, с Сеченова картинку тяжело было наверно опознать. Атору не мешало бы в фотошопе хоть замалевать название улици и №дома на здании.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Лазарева

----------


## georadar

> Совершенно верно +1
> Ну и еще простой вопрос - тоже не памятник, но с психоделичесской раскраской


 Конечная трамвая возле пересыпьского моста, или возле херсонского сквера?

----------


## job2001

> Да, с Сеченова картинку тяжело было наверно опознать. Атору не мешало бы в фотошопе хоть замалевать название улици и №дома на здании.


 Да уж..смотрел смотрел чтобы не было таблички с номером, а надпись на стене просмотрел :smileflag:  Радует, что не только я :smileflag: 


Пока все мимо.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Еще версия - Черноморского Казачества у отделения милиции

----------


## job2001

Нет, далеко.
Сколько еще осталось улиц с трамваями в Одессе? :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Метод антинаучного тыка. Одна из улочек на Дальних Мельницах, где 11 и 30 трамвай.

----------


## job2001

> Метод антинаучного тыка. Одна из улочек на Дальних Мельницах, где 11 и 30 трамвай.


 Это точно не улочка :smileflag:

----------


## Кузька

> Это точно не улочка


 Дальницкая?

----------


## cana

Дальницкая?

----------


## Кузька

> Дальницкая?


 Хором!

----------


## Ribeiro

Дальницкая\Бугаевская, через дорогу от Фабрики Бизнеса

----------


## job2001

Все правы :smileflag:  Но +1 получает только первая/ый :smileflag:

----------


## GEBO

А где проживает этот "очкарик", знаете?

----------


## GSX-R

торговая

----------


## GEBO

:smileflag:  нет, не Торговая

----------


## cana

> Все правы Но +1 получает только первая/ый


 Ответили одновременно в 15.02.

----------


## Скрытик

> А где проживает этот "очкарик", знаете?


 Преображенская / Щепкина?

----------


## GEBO

Неа....
Думаю, в паре их будет легче опознать  :smileflag:

----------


## cana

Горсад?

----------


## GEBO

Уже холоднее...Торговая была ближе

----------


## Алибабаевич

Гоголя?

----------


## GEBO

И не Гоголя...

----------


## Алибабаевич

Тогда может Садовая?

----------


## Скрытик

Пастера?

----------


## GEBO

Нет-с... :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Софиевская или Ляпунова.
Где то их видел, точно  :smileflag:

----------


## GEBO

Нет, не Софиевская...Но Вы безусловно могли их видеть...Это загадка на внимательность на самом деле...Многие из присутствующих бывали возле этого дома, там даже трамвайные рельсы неподалеку

----------


## GSX-R

Дворянская

----------


## GEBO

Нет, но очччень близко  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Нежинская или Тираспольская.... точно не помню

----------


## GEBO

> Нежинская или Тираспольская.... точно не помню


 Нет

----------


## GSX-R

пер. Щепкина

----------


## GEBO

Опять мимо...вы удаляетесь

----------


## job2001

Если не нежинская, то может быть спиридоновская?

----------


## GEBO

Оно-то, конечно, всё рядом, да не то...Вы не так давно из тех степей загадочку задавали, если не ошибаюсь

----------


## GSX-R

новосельского
подбельского  :smileflag: )))

----------


## audit_n

пер Маяковского?

----------


## GEBO

> новосельского
> подбельского )))


 Ещё чуточку пройти...Направление выбирайте сами

----------


## audit_n

> Ещё чуточку пройти...Направление выбирайте сами


 Тода - точно на К  :smileflag:  Конная? или Княжеская?

----------


## GSX-R

пер. Лютеранский

----------


## GEBO

Давайте так сделаем... :smileflag:

----------


## GEBO

> пер. Лютеранский


 Да, переулок Каретный, угол Лютеранского +1  :smileflag:

----------


## audit_n

ну вот я же говорил, что на К  :smileflag:

----------


## GEBO

> ну вот я же говорил, что на К


 и чуточку пройти...К...Л  :smileflag:

----------


## GSX-R

> Давайте так сделаем...


 
 :smileflag:  а раньше их трое бвло!

----------


## GEBO

> а раньше их трое бвло!


 Отряд не заметил потери бойца  :smileflag:  Кто тому верхнему очки умудрился нацепить, во всяком случае был человек с юмором... :smileflag:

----------


## HBK

Вот эта совсем простая))

Правильно писать "лашаткам".

----------


## cana

Люстдорфская дорога возле ж-д переезда?

----------


## HBK

*cana*

Нет

----------


## cana

Генуэзская, где строится дом по дороге в Аркадию?

----------


## HBK

*cana*

Тоже нет))

----------


## cana

Парк Шевченко или Ипподром?

----------


## HBK

*cana* Угадала) Забор вокруг ипподрома. Где ещё логично будет написать "Превед лашадкам"?)))

----------


## HBK

Дальше поехали.

----------


## cana

Туалет на тропе здоровья?

----------


## HBK

*cana* Не угадала)))

----------


## cana

Парк Шевченко

----------


## HBK

*cana*Давай, всё перечисляй) Если методом подбора угадаешь - так не интересно, я так не играю.

----------


## Joozy

даже не знаю,мне кажется в районе 13-й ст Большого фонтана,других вариантов у меня в голове нет

----------


## HBK

*Joozy* неверно

----------


## cana

Помогите, пожалуйста, с плюсом для piryur за 16.09.2007. Спасибо.  :smileflag:

----------


## cana

Последний вариант - парк Победы.

----------


## HBK

Не парк Победы)

----------


## Iriya

может парк Ильича?

----------


## TenЬ

это не Левитано случайно там где парк и ресторан Водограй?) есть такая будочка)))

----------


## LiZard

А может эта будочка тоже рядом с ипподромом?
Помнится мне что-то похожее там было раньше..

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Дальше поехали.


 Дюковский сад

----------


## Св.Михаил

А вот это место редко вспоминают, говоря о местах съемки "Электроника" в Одессе:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Уж не 16-этажки это, которые на Балковской напротив бывшего Исполкома?

----------


## HBK

Святой Михаил прав

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Уж не 16-этажки это, которые на Балковской напротив бывшего Исполкома?


 Так и знал, что ты первый ответишь  :smileflag:

----------


## Iriya

вот) :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Греческая пл - пер. Вице адмирала Жукова :smileflag:

----------


## Iriya

а с какого этажа я фоткала??)

шутко +1 )

----------


## TenЬ

я скажу с 6-го)

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Святой Михаил прав


 а мне кто-то +1 поставит вместо НВК?

----------


## Алибабаевич

> а мне кто-то +1 поставит вместо НВК?


 Готово.

----------


## Richard

Где?

----------


## Sangina

Это что лодка?Наверное где то в районе 411 батареи...

----------


## Richard

> Это что лодка?Наверное где то в районе 411 батареи...


  Ну вообще-то на лодку это мало похоже. И к 411-й батарее никакого отношения не имеет

----------


## Richard_I

> Где?


 Это самолет!!!!

----------


## cana

Овидиопольское шоссе, недалеко от Ивановского моста?

----------


## job2001

Если не ошибаюсь это http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ЛаГГ-3#.D0.A1.D1.81.D1.8B.D0.BB.D0.BA.D0.B8  
Какой-то военный санаторий, но не могу сообразить где

----------


## Richard

Нет, это не санатарий и не шоссе

----------


## job2001

> Нет, это не санатарий и не шоссе


 Но это же склоны? :smileflag:  Может 9 ст., там где еще батарея была

----------


## Richard

> Это самолет!!!!


 Ричард, дал бы вам плюсик за догадливость, но не получается  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

> Но это же склоны? Может 9 ст., там где еще батарея была


 Неа, это не склоны, это город  :smileflag:

----------


## Sangina

Может быть это Военная часть у Горбатого моста?

----------


## job2001

> Неа, это не склоны, это город


 Ремонтый военный завод около ипподрома?

----------


## Richard

> Ремонтый военный завод около ипподрома?


 Неа, да и где там возле ипподрома военный завод? Может имеется в виду воинская часть на 3-й фонтана? Но там самолетов никогда не было - там только машины ремонтировали

----------


## Sangina

Военный музей возле Политеха?

----------


## job2001

> Неа, да и где там возле ипподрома военный завод? Может имеется в виду воинская часть на 3-й фонтана? Но там самолетов никогда не было - там только машины ремонтировали


 Там не только машины, хотя правы в том, что самолетов там не было :smileflag:  Но я просто не знаю где они могли быть, кроме Школьного :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

> Военный музей возле Политеха?


 Сангина, вы меня в очередной раз ставите в тупик  :smileflag:  Где возле Политеха есть военный музей? Или имеется в виду музей возле окружного госпиталя? На Пироговской? Но там только один самолет, вроде Миг-17. И он стоит на земле.

----------


## Richard

> Там не только машины, хотя правы в том, что самолетов там не было Но я просто не знаю где они могли быть, кроме Школьного


 Ну необязательно памятник болжен стоять на месте стоянки самолетов  :smileflag:  Вспомните, что у нас в городе есть еще, связанного с авиацией, причем военной?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Где?


 Может быть Овидиопольская дорога, почти напротив Сельскохозяйственного института?!

----------


## job2001

> Ну необязательно памятник болжен стоять на месте стоянки самолетов  Вспомните, что у нас в городе есть еще, связанного с авиацией, причем военной?


 Училище ПВО? )))
Штаб на Итальянском? :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Былы в Одессе после войны спецшкола ВВС. Может - это на ее территории?

----------


## mlch

> Может быть Овидиопольская дорога, почти напротив Сельскохозяйственного института?!


 Наверное, не Сельскохозяйственного, а Селекционного?  :smileflag:

----------


## audit_n

> Ну необязательно памятник болжен стоять на месте стоянки самолетов  Вспомните, что у нас в городе есть еще, связанного с авиацией, причем военной?


 Это - на АВИАРЕМОНТНОМ заводе!

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Наверное, не Сельскохозяйственного, а Селекционного?


 Спасибо...  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

> Училище ПВО? )))
> Штаб на Итальянском?


 В точку! Штаб ВПС Пивденного ОК

----------


## mlch

> Это - на АВИАРЕМОНТНОМ заводе!


 Так вроде - Job2001 уже предположил, что это - Школьный аэродром и с ним не согласились.  :smileflag: 
Или у нас еще где-то есть авиаремонтный?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

К слову, самолет на территории воинской части напротив Селекционного - реактивный МиГ-21.

Загадочка от Кайзера!

----------


## Алибабаевич

Лазарева или Генерала Цветаева?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## Dam

Вообще-то, в Приморском и Ильичевском(Малиновском) районах номерные таблички домов отличаются... Та что на фотке -- Приморский район. Серова или Южная. Но это я скорее наобум...

----------


## job2001

веры инбер?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## Св.Михаил

Это где-то в районе Ковалевского?

----------


## piryur

Напомнило район Пишоновской-Нищинского.

----------


## Jorjic

> Напомнило район Пишоновской-Нищинского.


 Я тоже туда полез, но там нет 17-х номеров.

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Я тоже туда полез, но там нет 17-х номеров.


 Ха, а ведь точно! Ни на Пишоновской, ни на Нищинского, ни на Дидрихсона нет №17. Да и на Матросском спуске последний номер - 15!

----------


## cana

Манежная?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Все близко, но не там.

----------


## Jorjic

Может любимая Скидановская?

----------


## Dam

> Может любимая Скидановская?


 Ну да! Я там живу.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## Maksy

самое интересное в загадке на мой взгляд то, что этот дом востанавливают, даже незнаю хорошо это или плохо. Ткну палцем в небо - Мастерская?

----------


## Leonid Stern

где это?  :smileflag:

----------


## Freez

Видел, но точно не помню где. Не Довженко?

----------


## rollin12

щас точно не скажу, но это в квадрате : бунина, жуковского, канатная, польская. Правильно?

----------


## Leonid Stern

жду точных ответов  :smileflag:  догадки не принимаю  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Моя загадка все еще не отгадана. 

*CLaw* - обсуждать 2 загадки одновременно не рекомендуется. А моя версия такова: парк Победы. Бомжи вещи сушат.

----------


## Leonid Stern

вещей там нет)

----------


## Арья_Старк

Проспект Шевченко-Шампанский переулок -там вроде такая тема была (или похожая)

----------


## cana

*Kaiser_Wilhelm_II* - Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

cana - очень и очень близко, но не то.

----------


## blousik

Kaiser_Wilhelm_II - Княжеская?

----------


## carlitos

Возле староконки де-то?

----------


## cana

*Kaiser_Wilhelm_II* - ул. Асташкина?

----------


## job2001

По второй загадке - Карантинная?

----------


## Creamcherry

Французский бульвар? эт я про колготки )

----------


## Dam

По Кайзеру -- Новосельского... Не тот дом, где недавно пол обвалился? Или Мечникова в начале, но там я не помню таких номеров...

----------


## Св.Михаил

> По Кайзеру -- Новосельского... Не тот дом, где недавно пол обвалился? Или Мечникова в начале, но там я не помню таких номеров...


 На мечникова тоже нет №17, этот номер - заколдованный в этой части города  :smileflag:

----------


## GSX-R

*CLaw* Пироговская
*Kaiser_Wilhelm_II* Дидрихсона

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

По моей загадке. Версии Старопортофранковской и Новосельского ближе всего. Но не там.

----------


## Sangina

Kaiser_Wilhelm_II  случайно не Дворянская?

----------


## Jorjic

2 *Kaiser_Wilhelm_II*
Просто наугад - Каретный пер?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Все неверно. 
Это переулок.

----------


## Joozy

Kaiser_Wilhelm_II
Сложная загадка...может быть это Каретный переулок???

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А зачем писать неправильную версию после того, как я ее отмел?

----------


## Joozy

> А зачем писать неправильную версию после того, как я ее отмел?


 тьфу,ослеп я :smileflag: 
Щепной пер.

----------


## Omega

Кайзер, Серова?

----------


## job2001

богатова? Хотя не помню там такого дома

----------


## Iriya

пер. Богданова?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Все неверно.

----------


## Joozy

третий день уже гадаем,может скажешь ответ уже?

----------


## Iriya

пер.Сеченова?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Гадайте, место вроде изваестное, но не проходное.

----------


## Iriya

Митракова?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Данный топоним имеет отношение к истории Одессы и к одному из городских ВУЗов. Это последняя подсказка.

----------


## Jorjic

Ладно, еще попытка - Ушинского?

----------


## Iriya

может там где инфекционка,училище, это здания медина...
Валиховский пер.?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Jorjic - +1 за правильный ответ.

----------


## Iriya

Jorjic ..аа точно Ушинского..как же я не догадалась) я там учусь

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вы учитесь в переулке Ушинского?

----------


## shadowofthemoon

Ладно, после такой сложной загадки вот вам легкая и красивая :smileflag: 
Где это?

----------


## Iriya

> Вы учитесь в переулке Ушинского?


 да.именно тамстранно правда

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

В 122-й школе, что ли?

----------


## Iriya

Нет.я ошиблась.мое учебное заведение не совсем рядом с этим переулком.но и не далеко от него

----------


## Jorjic

Так этот дом выглядел полтора года назад. Я его перед последним ответом даже нашел в своем архиве, но сгоряча не опознал.

----------


## cana

*shadowofthemoon* - медин?

----------


## Dam

> Так этот дом выглядел полтора года назад. Я его перед последним ответом даже нашел в своем архиве, но сгоряча не опознал.


 Позор и мне... Этот дом посередине переулка. Сто раз там ходил, но вот эти ремонтируемые веранды сбили с толку...

----------


## blousik

2 shadowofthemoon  - пер.Менделеева?

----------


## shadowofthemoon

*cana*, Медин - это +1. Я ж говорила, легкая  :smileflag: 
А клумба там знатная :smileflag: 

А где водится такое окно с лопатообразным девайсом?
(если кто мне объяснит, что это такое, если не лопата - отдельное спасибо)

----------


## Скрытик

Конная?

----------


## audit_n

> А где водится такое окно с лопатообразным девайсом?
> (если кто мне объяснит, что это такое, если не лопата - отдельное спасибо)


 Это - антенна ближней связи с инопланетными существами

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> [


 Напоминает или Коблевскую в районе цирка, или Пастера...

----------


## blousik

Или Новосельского в начале...

----------


## Арья_Старк

Княжеская?

----------


## Iriya

Спиридоновская?

----------


## job2001

нежинская

----------


## shadowofthemoon

и job2001 таки-да прав, получите +1
вечно эту лопату из окна 223 наблюдаю :smileflag: 

А такое осилите?

----------


## cana

ул. Приморская?

----------


## Св.Михаил

Французский б-р?

----------


## cana

Воронцовский дворец? Пионерский парк?

----------


## cana

Дом возле Сабанеева моста, напротив дома ученых?

----------


## Alexandr

> А такое осилите?


 Сдается мне, что это на Молдаванке...

----------


## Maksy

похоже на здание университета  на щепкина / дворянской

----------


## GSX-R

Медин

----------


## shadowofthemoon

GSX-R прав и получает +1  :smileflag: 
А вот и общий вид полностью (кирпичная стена с аркой внизу)

----------


## Kinger

В Одессе есть сооружение, на котором висит большой герб Одессы, правда царский, с 2-х главым орлом..  Удивительно, что он провисел там все 70 лет Сов. власти.. правда, ИМХО, ему не много осталось, т.к. объект медленно, но верно разрушается..   фото не даю, т.к. с любого ракурса все понятно...   Итак, где это..?

----------


## Алибабаевич

Не дом ли Русанова?)

----------


## Kinger

> Не дом ли Русанова?)


  Облегчу загадку...  этот объект - не жилой дом..   не знаю точно про дом Русанова (где это и есть ли там герб), но про мой объект как то писали в прессе, что это единственное место в Одессе с царским гербом..

----------


## Св.Михаил

> В Одессе есть сооружение, на котором висит большой герб Одессы, правда царский, с 2-х главым орлом.. Удивительно, что он провисел там все 70 лет Сов. власти.. правда, ИМХО, ему не много осталось, т.к. объект медленно, но верно разрушается.. фото не даю, т.к. с любого ракурса все понятно... Итак, где это..?


 На оперном есть герб

----------


## Jorjic

> Облегчу загадку...  этот объект - не жилой дом..   не знаю точно про дом Русанова (где это и есть ли там герб), но про мой объект как то писали в прессе, что это единственное место в Одессе с царским гербом..


 Я знал два объекта. Один - лестница от Оперного в Театральный переулок, их там аж два. Второй - ограда моста Новикова (на Жуковской), но сохранился ли он там, я не помню.

----------


## Jorjic

> Святой Михаил, Википедия рулит? 
> Да, это Оперный


 А как же "медленно, но верно разрушается"?

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Святой Михаил, Википедия рулит? 
> Да, это Оперный


 А шо делать?  :smileflag:  Просто поиск картинок в гугле по словам "одесса оперный герб" выдал эту картинку первой
И где мой плюс?

----------


## Jorjic

> А шо делать?  Просто поиск картинок в гугле по словам "одесса оперный герб" выдал эту картинку первой
> И где мой плюс?


 А за что плюс? Ответил-то не автор загадки.

----------


## Kinger

нет, я имел в виду не Оперный..
мой герб висит в доступном месте и, при желании, его можно потрогать..

ну и разве можно написать про Оперный  - "объект медленно, но верно разрушается.. " , когда там совсем обратная картина..

----------


## Jorjic

Я таки, кажется, ошибся. Герб на перилах моста Коцебу, на Бунина.

----------


## Kinger

истина установлена, все счастливы..))))

----------


## shadowofthemoon

На скорость?

----------


## Jorjic

> На скорость?


 Филармония?

----------


## Maksy

Итальянский бульвар/Мариинская

----------


## shadowofthemoon

Таки-да на скорость.
Поставьте кто-нибудь плюсик Jorjic'у, пожалуйста.

----------


## Jorjic

> Таки-да на скорость.
> Поставьте кто-нибудь плюсик Jorjic'у, пожалуйста.


 Да, ладно. Это плюсика не стоит.

----------


## job2001

это стоит плюсика :smileflag: 
где?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Маразлиевская?

----------


## job2001

нет

----------


## Velena

НЕжинская, угол Толстого

----------


## job2001

нет, не нежинская

----------


## Паноптикум

покажите же герб на мосту

----------


## Iriya

может Коблевская?

----------


## mlch

> покажите же герб на мосту


 Вот. 
К сожалению более свежей и более детальной фотографии под рукой нет.
Если найду - выложу.
Есть еще у меня любительское фото 50-х годов более крупное, но оно снято под таким ракурсом, что щита с гербом там почти не видно.

----------


## rollin12

> нет, не нежинская


 французкий бульвар.

----------


## Скрытик

> Вот. 
> К сожалению более свежей и более детальной фотографии под рукой нет.
> Если найду - выложу.
> Есть еще у меня любительское фото 50-х годов более крупное, но оно снято под таким ракурсом, что щита с гербом там почти не видно.


 Вот тут тоже немножко видно:
http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=4&pos=50

----------


## job2001

нет пока все мимо

----------


## Паноптикум

Мда... свободненько раньше было под мостами ....

----------


## Jorjic

Вот гербы, о которых шла речь.
Герб на ограде моста Коцебу (ул.Бунина)

А это герб на лестнице возле Оперного

----------


## Kinger

> Вот гербы, о которых шла речь.
> Герб на ограде моста Коцебу (ул.Бунина)
> А это герб на лестнице возле Оперного


 Жоржик, классные фотки, чем фотографировал и откуда..?
(первый снимок, если снимать с Деволановского, очень хорошо получился..)

----------


## Jorjic

> Жоржик, классные фотки, чем фотографировал и откуда..? (первый снимок, если снимать с Деволановского, очень хорошо получился..)


 Спасибо.
Камера Sony DSC H2, я к ней еще не привык.
Снято с самого низа лестницы, правой, если идти от Польской.

----------


## job2001



----------


## Скрытик

> Вот гербы, о которых шла речь.
> Герб на ограде моста Коцебу (ул.Бунина)
> 
> А это герб на лестнице возле Оперного


 Не открывается

----------


## Jorjic

> Не открывается


 Не знаю, извините. У меня нормально открывается.

----------


## Kinger

> Вот гербы, о которых шла речь.
> Герб на ограде моста Коцебу через Деволановский спуск (ул.Бунина)


  у меня тоже нормально открывается.. 
кстати, посмотрите в каком состоянии находится наш герб...  
верхние перила слева отвалились,  в средней части крепление лопнуло..  
в нижней части - справа крепление разрушено..   
что же говорить про сам мост... ((((

----------


## Скрытик

> Не знаю, извините. У меня нормально открывается.


 Я сейчас на мобильном ЖПРС сижу, завтра посмотрю с обычного...

----------


## Jorjic

> ...кстати, посмотрите в каком состоянии находится наш герб...  
> верхние перила слева отвалились,  в средней части крепление лопнуло..  
> в нижней части - справа крепление разрушено..   
> что же говорить про сам мост... ((((


 Я не специалист, но сам мост производит вполне благоприятное впечатление. А перила местами, действительно, страшноватые. Возможно, конечно, что впечатление обманчиво.

----------


## Omega

> Сообщение от Kinger  
> ...кстати, посмотрите в каком состоянии находится наш герб... 
> верхние перила слева отвалились, в средней части крепление лопнуло.. 
> в нижней части - справа крепление разрушено.. 
> что же говорить про сам мост... ((((


 Плюс 20-ти сантиметровая сквозная дырка на одной из пешеходных дорожек моста.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Сквозные дырки есть на том же Бароновском мосту еще... И ничего, трафик по нему идет и идет

----------


## cana

*job2001* - Канатная?

----------


## Omega

> Сквозные дырки есть на том же Бароновском мосту еще... И ничего, трафик по нему идет и идет


 А на нем стоит постоянно 10 машин и постоянный поток, в том числе грузовики. Причем у моста ограничение, кажется, 10 тонн.

----------


## Richard_I

> 


 Второй Куликовский переулок. Раньше там был областной спортивный диспансер. Интересно, он там еще остался?

----------


## Паноптикум

Конечно. Он там и есть

----------


## job2001

> Второй Куликовский переулок. Раньше там был областной спортивный диспансер. Интересно, он там еще остался?


 Да, совершенно точно, прошу помочь с +1
Еще есть.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

помог и поставил +1

----------


## Паноптикум

помогла

----------


## Richard_I

Думаю, что достаточно +. Всем спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Может дл яконтрасту минус поставить? :smileflag:  Шучу...

А вот загадка

----------


## job2001

знакомое просто нет сил, но вот где :smileflag: ....
нежинская между торговой и толстого?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Конечно же, нет :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

Это дом Павлова?

----------


## cana

Княженская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## Паноптикум

окошечго... где ?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А сколько у нас сейчас загадок обсуждается?

----------


## Зимняя

Троицкая?

----------


## job2001

коблевская или дворянская :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> окошечго... где ?


 Польская.

----------


## Паноптикум

Ну  :smileflag: 
5й номер :smileflag:  красотень правда ? :smileflag:  +1

----------


## Jorjic

> 5й номер красотень правда ?


 Да, красота. Правда, жильцы опять взбунтовались, не пускают внутрь. Мои последние гости пролетели.

----------


## Паноптикум

так код там 47 .
хотя жильцов можно понять.... хочется покоя. 
к моему стыду я  об этом дворе только этим детом узнала!

----------


## Joozy

Ришельевская может

----------


## Jorjic

> так код там 47 .
> хотя жильцов можно понять.... хочется покоя. 
> к моему стыду я  об этом дворе только этим детом узнала!


 Дело не в коде, во двор можно попасть со спуска. Просто одно время они достаточно радушно относились к посещениям. А ходить под ворчание и под неприязненными взглядами не очень приятно.

----------


## Паноптикум

А как попасть со спуска? или через где ? :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

По моей загадке - все неверно.

----------


## Jorjic

> А как попасть со спуска? или через где ?


 Там есть дверь, которая раньше не закрывалась. Сейчас там клали плитку, поэтому пройти было нельзя. Обнаружить ее просто - если спуститься во дворе до самого "дна", то увидите выход на Польский спуск.
Вот нашел фото одного из выходов на спуск, но он, по-моему, всегда закрыт. А есть еще более обыкновенный, который открыт.

----------


## alim

> По моей загадке - все неверно.


  Кажется похоже на здание гор.больницы №2 на Пастера угол Ольгиевской.

----------


## reliable

*Kaiser_Wilhelm_II* , ин-т Филатова?

----------


## Лунная сказочница

> Может дл яконтрасту минус поставить? Шучу...
> 
> А вот загадка


 Маразлиевская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Все неверно. Рядом есть культовое сооружение.

----------


## Omega

Нежинская?

----------


## Dam

Похоже на район Кирхи... Дворянская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## Richard_I

> А вот загадка


 пер. Чайковского?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## Скрытик

Осипова?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не Осипова, но уже теплее.

----------


## Скрытик

Базарная?

----------


## Скрытик

Б.Арнаутская!

----------


## Joozy

пальцем в небо-Шмидта?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Так пальцем в небо или как? Обоснуйте свой ответ.

----------


## Joozy

работал раньше в центре и точно где-то видел это здание это раз,два недалеко от Осипова и три-культовое сооружение либо вокзал либо Собор :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Подскажу - культовое сооружение стоит рядом с домом на загадке. Загадка - это Лейтенанта Шмидта. Вопрос - что это за культовое сооружение?

----------


## Velena

> Подскажу - культовое сооружение стоит рядом с домом на загадке. Загадка - это Лейтенанта Шмидта. Вопрос - что это за культовое сооружение?


 Ильинское подворье?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ильинское подворье не стоит рядом с загаданным домом. Вот полное фото дома.

----------


## Joozy

из культовых прям рядом знаю только кошерный ресторан и еврейскою общину :smileflag: 
и ещё недалеко Говинда :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

При  мужской гимназии была домовая церковь? 
В доме №6 было народное училище, может быть там была домовая церковь?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот теперь заслуженный +1 - за еврейскую общину на Лейтенанта Шмидта!
И новая загадка

----------


## Паноптикум

Пионерская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## Sangina

Французкий бульвар?

----------


## Jorjic

Стойкое ощущение, что это декорация, но где это может быть не могу понять.

----------


## Зимняя

район медина?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не декорация. Это дом такой. Все версии неверны.

----------


## Sangina

Возле парка Шевченко?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## жлоб с Куйбышева

Санаторий в Аркадии или на Фонтане

----------


## Dam

Не удивлюсь, если и где-то на Слободке...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

все мимо

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Фото-подсказку смогу аж вечером выложить. А пока что скажу, что сие место уже сравнительно недавно фигурировало в загадках.

----------


## Де Виль

> 


 Олеши?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## job2001

Пироговская-Гамарника?

----------


## Кузька

А эт случаем не здание в Красном переулке ? Или оно же со стороны Греческой? По крайней мере когда-то там точно было нечто похожее, а как сейчас - не помню...

----------


## Jorjic

Кайзер обещал еще вчера вечером выложить подсказку, но не объявился.

----------


## Зимняя

> Пироговская-Гамарника?


 не, такого тут нет

----------


## job2001

> не, такого тут нет


 Да, я тоже не помню, но там есть пару закрытых дворов где я не был :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

а я там все детсво в казаки-разбойники гоняла, детям никакие заборы не преграды  и сейчас там часто хожу. подобного замечено не было

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*job2001* ближе всех. Если уточнит свой ответ - получит +1.

----------


## job2001

Когда я высказывал вариант, то предполагал квартал между  среднефонтанской, Пироговской и Семинарской. Если не он  - то может быть район переулков Бисквитного-Слепнева-Садового

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не тот квартал, но подобрались таки-ближе всего. Это с другой строны ЖД.

----------


## job2001

О,  именно так и хотел сказать но засомневался - вроде бы тот район никто не загадывал недавно :smileflag:

----------


## Kinger

такой примечательный барельеф конечно-же не ускользнул от вашего внимания...  
 неплохо бы в ответе еще пояснить, что означают буквы на нем..

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

У нас еще не отгадана одна загадка, а уже загадывается другая...

Тем не менее попробую ответить. Буквы ЧТФ означают Черноморский Технический Флот (что-то такое я помню)... И находится сие, если не ошибаюсь, на Приморской.

----------


## Kinger

> У нас еще не отгадана одна загадка, а уже загадывается другая...
> 
> Тем не менее попробую ответить. Буквы ЧТФ означают Черноморский Технический Флот (что-то такое я помню)... И находится сие, если не ошибаюсь, на Приморской.


   Извиняюсь, мне показалось, что адрес по предыдущей загадке уже назван..   тогда мою пока заморажива6ем...

  p.s. буквы в точку, адрес - мимо.

----------


## alim

Попробую ответить на обе загадки: от Kaiser- район Высокого пер./Мечникова/Мясоедовской/Лазарева. От Kinder- "сталинка" на Польской (Гарибальди), 18.

----------


## Joozy

*Kinger*
Маразлиевская

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

По моей загадке - опять холодно.

----------


## Kinger

По моей тоже, но дававйте сначала добьем загадку Кайзера, а потом - мою..

----------


## job2001

вознесенский или волжский переулок

----------


## Паноптикум

> Пироговская-Гамарника?


 это же 2 параллельные улицы.

----------


## Паноптикум

блин! опередил :smileflag: )) я тоже думаю это  Волжский в начале.

----------


## Арья_Старк

может, на Белинского - где-то в районе Большой Арнаутской? -там вроде похожее что-то виделось

----------


## Паноптикум

Морское училище на энгельса ? вход

----------


## mlch

> такой примечательный барельеф конечно-же не ускользнул от вашего внимания...  
>  неплохо бы в ответе еще пояснить, что означают буквы на нем..


 Юрия Олеши 2

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это Вознесенский переулок.

----------


## Kinger

по моей - ответ от mlch - правильный..  +1
mlch, может просветишь историю появления этого барельефа на доме..

поскольку и загадка Kaiser_Wilhelm_II решена (см. пост job2001), то
переходим к следующей - где стоит этот бравый морячок и что он символизирует?

----------


## Joozy

Михалыч-старый моряк,этот дяденька символизирует Морское кредитное общество,судя по всему стоит он в Пироговском переулке,если не ошибаюсь либо Военный спуск

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Таки-да! Joozy - опередил. :smileflag:

----------


## Kinger

> ..стоит он в Пироговском переулке,если не ошибаюсь либо Военный спуск


  ну что вы, разве не видно (хотя бы по модели банкомата), что он внутри помещения..?

----------


## mlch

> по моей - ответ от mlch - правильный..  +1
> mlch, может просветишь историю появления этого барельефа на доме..


 К сожалению - ничего не могу сказать. 
Сам бы с удовольствем послушал кого-нибудь по этому поводу, поскольку ничего про этот дом не знаю, кроме расположения.

----------


## Joozy

> ну что вы, разве не видно (хотя бы по модели банкомата), что он внутри помещения..?


 А что мешает помещению быть в Пироговском переулке или на Военном спуске :smileflag:

----------


## Kinger

> А что мешает помещению быть в Пироговском переулке или на Военном спуске


 
 аа, ну, если так считать...    нет, не там.

----------


## Omega

> К сожалению - ничего не могу сказать. 
> Сам бы с удовольствем послушал кого-нибудь по этому поводу, поскольку ничего про этот дом не знаю, кроме расположения.


 Когда-то это было семейное общежитие. Судя по тому, что там жило много моряков можно сделать соответствующие выводы.

----------


## alim

Точно- у меня там подружка жила, её дедушка работал строителем в ЧТФ. После войны ЧТФ то ли построил, то ли отремонтировал этот дом. Столько раз была в этом доме, но на барельеф внимания не обращала

----------


## alim

Попробую и я что-то загадать  Где это находится?

----------


## job2001

случаем не б.Арнаутская угол Старопортофранковской?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Где-то я это видел, но уже не помню где. Сейчас попробую вспомнить методом антинаучного тыка. Версия первая: Коблевская.

----------


## Kinger

а загадка с моряком уже отгадана или можно постить несколько?

----------


## Nata220

> Попробую и я что-то загадать  Где это находится?


 Это КОблевская улица, а дом смежный с Укртелекомом что ли.
Буквально 2 дня назад проходила там и глаза именно на эти окна подняла!

----------


## job2001

> Это КОблевская улица, а дом смежный с Укртелекомом что ли.
> Буквально 2 дня назад проходила там и глаза именно на эти окна подняла!


 точно, как я мог забыть)

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я раньше в том доме на Коблевской почти год работал! Значит первая версия оказалась правильной.

----------


## Omega

> Точно- у меня там подружка жила, её дедушка работал строителем в ЧТФ. После войны ЧТФ то ли построил, то ли отремонтировал этот дом. Столько раз была в этом доме, но на барельеф внимания не обращала


 Это еще нормально. У меня окно выходит прямо на него. Уже больше 20-ти лет смотрю на него по несколько раз в день и не узнала.)) Кстати, а откуда был сделан снимок??

----------


## Joozy

> а загадка с моряком уже отгадана или можно постить несколько?


 нет,ещё не отгадана,опробую ещё разок-может это Мегадом???

----------


## alim

> Где-то я это видел, но уже не помню где. Сейчас попробую вспомнить методом антинаучного тыка. Версия первая: Коблевская.


 Правильно! +1
Только я не могу поставить  Пишется: "ошибка на странице"... Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Omega

> Правильно! +1
> Только я не могу поставить  Пишется: "ошибка на странице"... Помогите, пожалуйста!


 Пожалуйста)

----------


## mlch

> Это еще нормально. У меня окно выходит прямо на него. Уже больше 20-ти лет смотрю на него по несколько раз в день и не узнала.)) Кстати, а откуда был сделан снимок??


 Не знаю, откуда снимал Kinger, а я прошлой зимой сделал точно такую же фотографию с противоположного тротуара  :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

Так, как Kinger снять мешает крыша балкона. Вот мне и интересно откуда было снято.

----------


## Kinger

> Так, как Kinger снять мешает крыша балкона. Вот мне и интересно откуда было снято.


  я тоже снимал с противоположного тротуара, но у меня получилось без крыши после обрезки в ФШ..





> опробую ещё разок-может это Мегадом???


  в Мегадоме нет ни моряка, ни такого банкомата..

----------


## piryur

> ...переходим к следующей - где стоит этот бравый морячок и что он символизирует?


 Что-то мне кажется, что это банкомат МТБ где-нибудь на Таможенной пл.  или в аэропорту  :smileflag:

----------


## Kinger

> Что-то мне кажется, что это банкомат МТБ где-нибудь на Таможенной пл.  или в аэропорту


  Включите логику (я уже подсказываю открытым текстом), морячок стоит в помещении, символизирует Морское кредитное общество, т.е. там бывает много людей, которым могут понадобиться деньги..  не так уж много мест отвечают этим критериям.. так где же это?

----------


## piryur

Ну, у меня есть ещё один вариант- магазин "Эпицентр"

----------


## cana

> Включите логику (я уже подсказываю открытым текстом), морячок стоит в помещении, символизирует Морское кредитное общество, т.е. там бывает много людей, которым могут понадобиться деньги..  не так уж много мест отвечают этим критериям.. так где же это?


 Мариходка? :smileflag:

----------


## Алибабаевич

"Метро"?

----------


## Kinger

> Ну, у меня есть ещё один вариант- магазин "Эпицентр"


   ну. наконец-то, piryur получает  +1

----------


## Лунная сказочница

такой вот балкончик. интерестно угадаете  где?))

----------


## briz

ПРЕОБРАЖЕНСКАЯ... Пожар был знатный.

----------


## Лунная сказочница

briz - +1

пс:только пару дней  назад заметила балкончик, а что за пожар был? давно?

----------


## Jorjic

> пс:только пару дней  назад заметила балкончик, а что за пожар был? давно?


 О пожаре можно посмотреть  здесь. Это было в феврале.
А на балконе живет тетя Тася, очень приятная дама с раньшего времени.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот такая загадка от Jorjica

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Двор, во дворе что-то вроде свадебного салона. Ришельевская?

----------


## Лунная сказочница

это часом не дворик на Дерибасовской, где "Лотос мира"?

----------


## Jorjic

> это часом не дворик на Дерибасовской, где "Лотос мира"?


 Ну вот, так все просто. Я не ожидал такой скорости.

----------


## Jorjic

Тогда вот такой балкончик

----------


## Omega

> Тогда вот такой балкончик


 Бунина. Номер не помню. В районе "Эпсилона". Чуть ниже филармонии.

----------


## Jorjic

> Бунина. Номер не помню. В районе "Эпсилона". Чуть ниже филармонии.


 Ну вас, с вами неинтересно. Пойду искать что-нибудь посложнее.

----------


## Omega

А такое еще можно найти?))))

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Хотите посложнее? Получайте. Где это находится и что тут раньше было?

----------


## Omega

Люстдорфская дорога? Рискну предположить, что в этом здании была пожарная станция.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не Люстдорфская дорога, но идея тепленькая.

----------


## Omega

Какая из двух?

----------


## Jorjic

> Это не Люстдорфская дорога, но идея тепленькая.


 Думаю, это Фонтанская дорога. Где-то 9 - 10 ст. Учитывая интересы Кайзера, что-то связанное с трамваем, может подстанция, точнее не знаю.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Не Фонтан :smileflag:  И не пожарка.

----------


## Jorjic

Водопроводная?

----------


## Freez

Водопроводная? (улица, вдоль которой Стальканат расположен(?))
Карты под рукой нет и на форум хожу локально  поэтому говорю по памяти

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Далеко.

----------


## Omega

Вот была у меня такая идея, но Кайзер обещал сложную загадку.

----------


## job2001

бреуса?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нет.

Загадка действительно сложная, а здание, хотя и неказистое с виду, но с интереснейшей историей и с интересными старожилами.

Подсказка: объект сооружен примеррно в 1905-1907 гг.

----------


## Паноптикум

> Хотите посложнее? Получайте. Где это находится и что тут раньше было?


 Ясная?

----------


## жлоб с Куйбышева

там было что-то железнодорожное?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Если соединить версии про Люстдорфскую дорогу (тепло) и про что-то железнодорожное (тоже тепленько слегка) - то получится приближение к истине.

----------


## rollin12

это  артилерийская ?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ни коем случае! Старые военные дома на Артиллерийской я облазил вдоль и поперек - по крышам и чердакам.

----------


## Alternativa

Район Красного креста, точно не знаю как сие заведение называется вроде как детская больница жележнодорожников.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## piryur

Возможно, что здание находится в районе улиц Чернышевского и Складской, Вокзального и Товарного переулков.

----------


## жлоб с Куйбышева

Если идти вдоль железнодородных путей от вокзала до "примерно уровня"  :smileflag:  1-й станции Черноморской дороги, то где-то по пути как раз наткнешься на это здание.

Хорошо написал, да?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Все неверно. А еще учим матчасть. Если мы будем идти по ЖД-путям, то до 1-й станции Черноморской никогда не дойдем!

----------


## Good++++

Здание похоже на часть построек бывшего католического храма на Балковской, 209.

----------


## alim

А почему, собственно, бывшего? На Балковской, 209 находится монастырь отцов Паллотинов и церковь Св. Клемента (римско-католическая). Почти напротив находится мечеть. 
А по поводу дома- мне кажется, что это где-то в р-не Багрицкого- 1ст. Черн. дороги.

----------


## alim

А ещё может быть в районе Старосенной пл., Вознесенского и Волжского переулков.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Все неверно.
Подсказка. Это место находится, если верить одесской молве, где-то между Одессой и Парижем.

----------


## mlch

> Все неверно.
> Подсказка. Это место находится, если верить одесской молве, где-то между Одессой и Парижем.


 Неужели Жмеринка? :smileflag: 
Для не помнящих одесский фольклор - цитата:
" - Рабинович! Где вам шили этот лабсердак?
- В Париже.
- В Париже... А это далеко?
- Ну, примерно в два-три раза дальше, чем до Жмеринки.
- Скажите пожалуйста! Такая глушь, а таки неплохо шьют!"

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я шо, решил Жмеринку в одесские фотозагадки выкладывать?

----------


## mlch

Ну уже и пошутить нельзя.  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Здание связано с паровичком, которые ходил в люстдорфе до трамвая?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А что, в Люстдорф ходил паровик? Он ходил только до 16-й станции.

А домик таки находится в Люстдорфе. И в этом году исполняется 100 лет, как он начал служить по своему первоначальному назначению.

Так что, осталось только назвать то, для чего строился дом. Ответ могут подсказать статьи В. Нетребского.

----------


## Jorjic

Видимо, это здание имеет отношение к трамваю, пущенному немецкими колонистами для связи Люстдорфа с Одессой. Кажется, это произошло в 1907 году.

----------


## жлоб с Куйбышева

> Все неверно. А еще учим матчасть. Если мы будем идти по ЖД-путям, то до 1-й станции Черноморской никогда не дойдем!


 
Э-э-э, это вам там всем хорошо учить матчасть - ходи себе по городу, и дома рассматривай. А я уже почти 10 лет в Одессе не был, всё по памяти пытаюсь 

А потом, я же не сказал что "до 1-й станции", я же сказал что "до примерно уровня 1-й станции". Это же две большие разницы  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Jorjic получает +1. Это действительно здание трамваеремонтных мастерских и электростанции Люстдорфского трамвая. Само депо не сохранилось, а вот это - таки да, в виде жилого дома.

P.S. помогите с плюсом.

----------


## alim

Ну, слава Богу, нашли... Позволю и я себе что-то задать  
Где находится эта сберкасса?

----------


## piryur

Да уж, по всей видимости, она давненько не работает

----------


## job2001

мне почему то кажется в районе пересыпи?
PS по предыдущему вопросу - а можно узнать точный адрес этого дома?

----------


## piryur

Мне кажется, что эта сберкасса находится (находилась) с боковой (левой) стороны магазина "Идеал" на Бугаёвской, в проезде к их "тыльной" парковке.

----------


## Sangina

А помоему работает, кондиционер торчит, Люсдорфская дорога  8 станция .Очень знакомые решетки.

----------


## alim

Эта сберкасса, таки-да, находится на Бугаевской- слева от Идеала. Не знаю, работает ли она, но с улицы там обменный пункт. 
Piryur +1 за правильный и точный ответ. Помогите, плз, у меня снова "Ошибка на странице"

----------


## alim

А эта загадка, наверное, на скорость,- ну-ка расскажите, что это за дом и что там находилось после постройки?

----------


## mlch

> А эта загадка, наверное, на скорость,- ну-ка расскажите, что это за дом и что там находилось после постройки?


 Старобазарный сквер?

----------


## job2001

Да, именно там.. и если не ошибаюсь были то ли торговые ряды, то ли склады.

----------


## piryur

Точно, Старобазарный сквер, там в 19-м веке находились лавки самого первого в Одессе рынка, в подвалах, по всей видимости, хранили товар, предназначенный для продажи.

----------


## Nata220

По-моему это здание находится в Старо-базарном сквере. А вот историю здания - не знаю(((

----------


## alim

Да, все правы  :smileflag:  Можете обменяться "плюсиками", я разрешаю, т.к. сама поставить их вам не могу,- "Ошибка на странице"

----------


## shadowofthemoon

Где эта улица, где этот дом?  :smileflag:

----------


## alim

То ли Большая, то ли Малая Арнаутская, в районе Канатной- Осипова-Пушкинской.

----------


## Richard

> Где эта улица, где этот дом?


 Самое начало Пироговской?

----------


## Maksy

Оипова 34, я его тоже хотел загадать

----------


## job2001

В уменьшенном варианте очень Семинарскую напоминает, но в нормальном размере  - нет,  что-то в районе Белинского-Маразлиевской.

----------


## briz

Еврейская,4

----------


## Pinky

А что все загадки разгадали? Загадывю тогда 
знатоки, правда щёлкнут быстро...

----------


## Jorjic

> А что все загадки разгадали? Загадывю тогда 
> знатоки, правда щёлкнут быстро...


 Красный  Крест?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Красный  Крест?


 Похоже. Арка, рядом с "автомагазином"

----------


## Pinky

> Красный  Крест?


 ну вот, я-же говорил! +1!

только это не арка, а такой себе вполне домик симпатичный  :smileflag:

----------


## Kinger

Ну, это для разминки:

----------


## Де Виль

> Ну, это для разминки:


 а в чем суть вопроса?

----------


## Де Виль

вот такое вот чудо архитектуры.

----------


## Kinger

> а в чем суть вопроса?


 Где это..?  ответ - на ул. Деволановской не проходит)))

----------


## Де Виль

> Где это..?  ответ - на ул. Деволановской не проходит)))


 ааааааааа))) а то думаю может со мной что-то не то)))

----------


## Де Виль

> Где это..?  ответ - на ул. Деволановской не проходит)))


 может Польская?

----------


## Alternativa

*Kinger*  Приморская.

----------


## Kinger

ну, как же может висеть табличка с одной улицей на другой..?
нет, тут нужен другой подход..))  снимок сделан в Одессе..

----------


## Де Виль

> ну, как же может висеть табличка с одной улицей на другой..?
> нет, тут нужен другой подход..))


 заинтриговал... с какой стороны подходить-то нужно?  :smileflag:

----------


## Kinger

> заинтриговал... с какой стороны подходить-то нужно?


  есть у нас в городе место с собственными улицами..

----------


## Alternativa

> ну, как же может висеть табличка с одной улицей на другой..?
> нет, тут нужен другой подход..))  снимок сделан в Одессе..


 Что-то мне подсказывает, что в окне, отражается эстакада Одесского порта.

----------


## Де Виль

мне кажется это проходная в порт, напротив подъем под тещиным мостом...

----------


## Jorjic

> Что-то мне подсказывает, что в окне, отражается эстакада Одесского порта.


 Да, эта улица находится на нынешней территории торгового порта, идет параллельно эстакаде и ж/д путям. Насколько я знаю, никогда не переименовывалась.

----------


## Kinger

> Что-то мне подсказывает, что в окне, отражается эстакада Одесского порта.


  это приносит тебе +1  
 табличка висит в порту, на здании Инфлота

----------


## Де Виль

а что по моей загадке никаких вариантов?

----------


## Jorjic

> вот такое вот чудо архитектуры.


 Троицкая, возле Пушкинской?

----------


## Де Виль

> Троицкая, возле Пушкинской?


 увы нет

----------


## Jorjic

Екатерининская/Жуковская?

----------


## Де Виль

Jorjic +1)

----------


## Kinger

вот такой балкончик..))

----------


## Alternativa

> вот такой балкончик..))


 Bоронцовский переулок.

----------


## job2001

> Екатерининская/Жуковская?


 Если не ошибаюсь вы отгадали этот балкон и в прошлый раз, когда я его загадывал :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Если не ошибаюсь вы отгадали этот балкон и в прошлый раз, когда я его загадывал


 Да, это действительно было. Я думал, что вы ответите.

----------


## job2001

> Да, это действительно было. Я думал, что вы ответите.


 Я даже не сразу узнал, минуту где-то вспоминал :smileflag:

----------


## Kapy4inka

> вот такой балкончик..))


 маразлиевская

----------


## Kinger

не Воронцовский и не Маразлиевская..

----------


## Omega

Успенская?

----------


## Joozy

может Коблевская?

----------


## Alternativa

может быть ул.Карантинная, конец ул.Польской  или пер. Нечипуренко ???

----------


## Kinger

пока все мимо,  даю подсказку - эта улица выходит на площадь..

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Дегтярная или Асташкина

----------


## Kinger

> Дегтярная или Асташкина


 Браво,  Асташкина, +1 не ставлю.. итак много..)))

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Простенькая загадка. Где у нас такая остановка?

----------


## Joozy

кому простая,а кому и не очень(рискну предположить что в Аркадии

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Не Аркадия, но тепло (требую конкретную остановку).

----------


## Joozy

тогда может быть это остановка рядом с "Садами Победы"

----------


## Omega

Рискну предположить, пл. 10 апреля? "Сады Победы"?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нет

----------


## Joozy

хм,будем действовать методом научного метода тыка)Межрейсовая база моряков?

----------


## Это я

411 батарея

----------


## Omega

Гостиница "Юность", возле чего-то от санатория "Россия"?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Гостиница "Юность", возле чего-то от санатория "Россия"?


 правильно. +1.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

И новая загадка. Угол?

----------


## job2001

> И новая загадка. Угол?


 Не торговая случаем угол княжеского?

----------


## Dam

Напоминает Косвенную, угол Станиславского...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нет

----------


## LiZard

> И новая загадка. Угол?


 Кажется похожий домик стоит на Троицкой угол пер. Шухевича

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Кажется похожий домик стоит на Троицкой угол пер. Шухевича


 Тепло

----------


## LiZard

> Тепло


 А, ну тогда возможно я ошибся и это Троицкая/Нечипоренко  :smileflag:

----------


## Alternativa

Бебеля/Александровский проспект.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

_Бебеля/Александровский проспект.
_
Таки-да, +1 :smileflag:

----------


## Maksy

2 разных дома, очень разных, прямо противоположных, из общего только номер. Первый определили, где второй?

Kinger извините за использование Вашей фотографии, если есть пожелание заменю на свою.
P.S. Kinger ещё раз извините но если отгадаете Вы то +1 я вам не поставлю (возможно).

----------


## Joozy

Посёлок Котовского?

----------


## Иван_Дулин

16-тиэтажка похожа на те, которые в районе Ильфа и Петрова/Архитекторская...

----------


## MASLO

> 16-тиэтажка похожа на те, которые в районе Ильфа и Петрова/Архитекторская...


 где ты увидел 16-ти этажку?

----------


## Noel

Эта 12-этажка случайно не на Героев Сталинграда 36?

----------


## Иван_Дулин

Ладно, просто высотный дом.. :smileflag: 
А я просто не считал этажи в первый раз, так, навскидку сказал..)

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Посёлок Котовского?


 Я тоже так сначала подумал, но первое фото загадки - Воронцовский переулок, где номера от 1 до 13, а на поселке 12-этажки идут с номерами не менее 42 кажется

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Первая часть загадки - это Асташкина рядом с пл. Л.Толстого. Дом 12-этажный. Архитекторская 14 (возможно - с дробью).

----------


## Иван_Дулин

Хм... Так я вроде как угадал..))

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Первая часть загадки - это Асташкина рядом с пл. Л.Толстого. Дом 12-этажный. Архитекторская 14 (возможно - с дробью).


 ДубльГИС говорит, что Архитекторская 14 - 9-этажка  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

В данном случае ДубльГИС врет.

----------


## Gibon

Сахарова 28

----------


## Maksy

> Сахарова 28


 А вы знали этот дом или это победа интелекта? 
+1 отднозначно.

----------


## Kinger

Вот еще фото многоэтажки, да еще с такой трубой...


  местораположение можно назвать приблизительно, привязав к проходящей рядом крупной улице..

----------


## Св.Михаил

Это новострой на Ковалевского, а фото делалось со стороны Скидановской или Матросского спуска

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Скорее со стороны стадиона на Ковалевского фото делалось...

----------


## Св.Михаил

Нет, вид снизу вверх. Слева внизу виднеется кусок старого здания - это кажется двухэтажное здание в самом низу Матросского. А листья ивы на переднем плане - это возле альтфатеров, что около общежития (Балковская 31)

----------


## Kinger

> Это новострой на Ковалевского, а фото делалось со стороны Скидановской или Матросского спуска


  со стороны Матросского спуска...   Св.Михаил +1  

 а такое здание..??

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Школа №26 на Старопортофранковской 32.

----------


## Kinger

все верно.. у вас, наверно, картотека всех зданий..)))

----------


## job2001

Попробуем вот это.
Я приблизительно догадываюсь о предназанчении, но могу ошибаться..
Где такое? Чуть позже выложу подсказку, а то думаю так вряд ли кто угадает :smileflag:

----------


## cana

там где есть песок  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Попробуем вот это.
> Я приблизительно догадываюсь о предназанчении, но могу ошибаться..
> Где такое? Чуть позже выложу подсказку, а то думаю так вряд ли кто угадает


 Похоже на водосборник. Но какая-то странная доморощенная деревянная решетка, еще и с проволокой... Адрес случаем не Малая Арнаутская?

----------


## Это я

Дюковский?

----------


## job2001

нет, все далеко
это можно сказать фасад :smileflag:

----------


## жлоб с Куйбышева

Парк Шевченко или Польский спуск

----------


## job2001

Мне все таки кажется что это водосборник.
Парк не парк, но зеленые насаждения рядом есть, но не парк шевченко

----------


## piryur

Прямо воронка какая-то  Кашатны... 411-я батарея или Лузановка  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Подсказка, и теперь на скорость, уверен :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

> Подсказка, и теперь на скорость, уверен


 Канатная, 132

----------


## job2001

> Канатная, 132


 Скорость оказалась не самой головокружительной :smileflag:  но зато совершенно точно, +1. Эта яма(?) прямо перед фасадом со стороны канатной.

----------


## Kinger

Ночная башня..  где.?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Чем-то напоминает санаторий "Молдова" на Генуэзской / Посмитного

----------


## Это я

Где-то возле мужского монастыря.

----------


## Kinger

Kaiser_Wilhelm_II - нет слов...

----------


## job2001

Не спрашиваю, кто скрывается за вензелем НЕ, просто спрашиваю - где?

----------


## Joozy

это случайно не в районе Софиевской,Пастера и Ольгиевской?

----------


## job2001

Ни на одной из перечисленных улиц этот дом не находится :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Два варианта: Преображенская (где-то у Тираспольской пл.) и Канатная.

----------


## job2001

Нет

----------


## Dam

А мне чего-то кажется, что или Мясоедовская или Степовая...

----------


## job2001

> А мне чего-то кажется, что или Мясоедовская или Степовая...


 Мне кажется привычка украшать дома вензелем не была столь распространена на этих улицах :smileflag:

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Предположу, что Нежинская (может быть, в районе Спиридоновской)

----------


## job2001

Уже поближе, но нет.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Коблевская, 35 или 37

----------


## job2001

Нет, могу сказать номер дома - 6  :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

> Мне кажется привычка украшать дома вензелем не была столь распространена на этих улицах


 Ну конечно... Только на Госпитальной знаю несколько...

----------


## job2001

> Ну конечно... Только на Госпитальной знаю несколько...


 Значит был неправ :smileflag:  Но честно говоря ни разу там не замечал.
Ок, тогда опять таки на скорость

----------


## Jorjic

Княжеская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Садовая 6

----------


## Jorjic

> Садовая 6


 Сдаюсь! Точно.

----------


## job2001

> Садовая 6


 Все правильно, +1

----------


## Kinger

если уже стали вензели угадывать - попробуйте определить и этот..

----------


## job2001

Маразлиевская?

----------


## blousik

Екатерининская пл.?

----------


## alim

Сабанский пер угол Маразлиевской или ул. Гоголя угол Сабанеева моста.

----------


## Jorjic

> может еще подскажете, что за барельеф располагается на углу этого здания, а то надпись или отвалилась или отламали..


 В этом доме некоторое время жил Куприн.

----------


## Dam

> В этом доме некоторое время жил Куприн.


 Ты имеешь ввиду переулок Нахимова? Там вроде дом по другому покрашен, у меня там друг живет...

----------


## Kinger

alim точнее в своем ответе +1  (хотя это Маразлиевская - пер. Нахимова)

может еще подскажете, что за барельеф располагается на углу этого здания, а то надпись или отвалилась или отламали..

предлагаю еще вглянуть на эту башенку и угадать, где она стоит.. (фон пришлось убрать, т.к. он все выдавал..)

----------


## Jorjic

> Ты имеешь ввиду переулок Нахимова? Там вроде дом по другому покрашен, у меня там друг живет...


 Я думаю, что этот дом и имелся в виду. Там недавно был ремонт.

----------


## Maksy

[QUOTE=Kinger;1809537]...(фон пришлось убрать, т.к. он все выдавал..)
фон это море  :smileflag:

----------


## Maksy

> ...(фон пришлось убрать, т.к. он все выдавал..)]


 фон это море?  :smileflag: 
порт в районе военного спуска

----------


## Алибабаевич

> alim точнее в своем ответе +1  (хотя это Маразлиевская - пер. Нахимова)
> 
> может еще подскажете, что за барельеф располагается на углу этого здания, а то надпись или отвалилась или отламали..
> 
> предлагаю еще вглянуть на эту башенку и угадать, где она стоит.. (фон пришлось убрать, т.к. он все выдавал..)


 Здание ЛОВД в Одесском порту. По-моему это единственное, что осталось от старого морвокзала.

----------


## Kinger

Алибабаевич точен.. +1..  вот полная фотография..

----------


## Алибабаевич

Я сам думал его загадать, но потом решил, что не совсем честно будет. Учитывая то, что я собирался выкладывать фото здания с территории порта)

----------


## kim_403

а где такая корона?

----------


## Св.Михаил

Возле парка Шевченко?

----------


## GSX-R

порк Ленинского комсомола

----------


## kim_403

к парку отношение имеет

----------


## cana

Дюковский парк?

----------


## kim_403

Правельно, быстро разгадал. Более общий план

cana +1

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Дюковский парк?


 Тьфу блин, то-то смотрю, что больно знакомое. Летом каждый день был рядом

----------


## GSX-R

А где такое разнообразие отделки?

----------


## blousik

Бебеля?

----------


## GSX-R

> Бебеля?


 а вот и нет

----------


## cana

Ольгиевская?

----------


## GSX-R

> Ольгиевская?


  :smileflag:  а я уже думал подсказку выкладывать.
+1
Княжеская угол Ольгиевской

----------


## job2001

> а я уже думал подсказку выкладывать.
> +1
> Княжеская угол Ольгиевской


 опоздал я этот дом другими ракурсами уже два раза загадывал :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> опоздал я этот дом другими ракурсами уже два раза загадывал


 Где Вы гуляете? Я все ждал, что Вы ответите.
ЗЫ. Немудрено, что загадки повторяются. Невозможно вновь включившемуся в игру просмотреть весь топик.

----------


## Freez

> Невозможно вновь включившемуся в игру просмотреть весь топик.


 Я, когда включался, весь день потратил - но все загадки на тот момент просмотрел  :smileflag:

----------


## cana

> Правильно, быстро разгадала. Более общий план
> 
> cana +1


 Уважаемые форумчане, я честно заработала плюсик. Старожилы, помогите с плюсиком, пожа-а-алуйста.

----------


## Richard_I

> Уважаемые форумчане, я честно заработала плюсик. Старожилы, помогите с плюсиком, пожа-а-алуйста.


 Уже

----------


## Kinger

где у нас такое разногласие в нумерации..?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

На Троицкой

----------


## alim

Наверное один номер (№19)- по одной улице, а другой (№21)- по другой. Т.е. дом находится на углу  Только вот на каком?

----------


## граф Ланжерон

Этот дом находится на Троицкой между Осипова и Пушкинской.

----------


## Kinger

граф Ланжерон - прав, но разногласие в нумерации не объяснил..((

----------


## piryur

На той же Троицкой нет №15. Наверное, это как-то связано?

----------


## mlch

> Наверное один номер (№19)- по одной улице, а другой (№21)- по другой. Т.е. дом находится на углу  Только вот на каком?


 Не обязательно на углу.
За время существования города нумерация домов в центре менялась и не один раз. 
То продавалась часть участка и на ней строился новый дом, то наоборот - сносились два рядом стоящих строения и на их месте строилось что-то новое. Все это влияло на нумерацию.
Так, наверное и в этом случае произошло.

----------


## Kinger

Что-то пауза затянулась..,  вот такой барельеф узнаете.?

----------


## job2001

троицкая?

----------


## Jorjic

> Что-то пауза затянулась..,  вот такой барельеф узнаете.?


 Это уже было, но я опять забыл где. В Одессе этих орлов, как выяснилось, полно. Проклятое наследие немецкой колонизации.

----------


## job2001

> Это уже было, но я опять забыл где. В Одессе этих орлов, как выяснилось, полно. Проклятое наследие немецкой колонизации.


 вот и я каждый раз забываю где :smileflag:

----------


## Kinger

> Это уже было, но я опять забыл где. В Одессе этих орлов, как выяснилось, полно. Проклятое наследие немецкой колонизации.


  странно, а разве немцы в оккупации в Одессе дома строили или на готовые свои символы лепили..?

 job2001 - с адресом очень неопределенно, хотелось бы поточнее

----------


## Jorjic

> странно, а разве немцы в оккупации в Одессе дома строили или на готовые свои символы лепили..?


 Не в оккупацию, а задолго до оккупации. Я говорил о колонизации. Здесь было полно немецких колоний, да и в Одессе немцы столько всего построили. Было две немецких слободы - верхняя и нижняя. Верхняя в районе Новосельской, а нижняя в районе Осипова. Вот в этих районах орлов много.

----------


## job2001

> странно, а разве немцы в оккупации в Одессе дома строили или на готовые свои символы лепили..?
> 
>  job2001 - с адресом очень неопределенно, хотелось бы поточнее


 Jorjic это не совсем серьезно говорит :smileflag:  не та колонизация
Хм..а что значит неопределенно? Если Троицкая правильно, то можно поискатьв  архивах точный адрес, но не буду, подойдет кто-нибудь кто тогда загадывал/отгадывал.

----------


## Kinger

> Хм..а что значит неопределенно?


  хотелось бы адрес (все же барельеф приметный), но подойдет и квартал

----------


## piryur

> Что-то пауза затянулась..,  вот такой барельеф узнаете.?


  Троицкая угол Пушкинской. В нём НИИ биологии южных морей и много других организаций.

----------


## Kinger

> Троицкая угол Пушкинской. В нём НИИ биологии южных морей и много других организаций.


 
  вот это - зачет!!   +1

----------


## alim

Что-то все молчат 
А не попробовать ли мне? Где стоит этот раритетный пулемёт?

----------


## Alternativa

> Что-то все молчат 
> А не попробовать ли мне? Где стоит этот раритетный пулемёт?


 По архитектуре забора  напоминает "Ботанический сад", но......  там точно нет - пулемёта на башне  :smileflag: 

Может быть "Фонтан" или вообще Одесская область?!

----------


## kanivero

случайно не в Нерубайском?

----------


## Св.Михаил

16-я станция, возле санатория Горького, там вроде должно быть какоето оборудование для подстройки навигационных систем кораблей (так мне отец говорил)

----------


## Sangina

411 батарея

----------


## Fankoni

Это в Совиньоне! 
Немного информации:домик построен на месте КП послевоенной 130-мм батареи......

----------


## Kinger

что-то мне нравятся такие башенки..  а вы их встречали?


 дом угловой, стоит на перекрестке..

----------


## cana

Ришельевская угол Греческой?

----------


## alim

> Это в Совиньоне! 
> Немного информации:домик построен на месте КП послевоенной 130-мм батареи......


  Правильно! Это дальняя от Одессы граница Совиньона. +1 за точный ответ.
P.S. Помогите с плюсиком, пожалуйста!

----------


## Зимняя

есть плюсик

----------


## alim

Спасибо!
А башенка находится на доме, где когда-то в советские времена было агенство Балкантурист,- напротив "Военторга" на Ришельевской угол Греческой.

----------


## Fankoni

Kinger

Я таких башенок видел много у нас, из того, что помню Спиридоновская/Дегтярная.

----------


## Kinger

alim и  cana одну улицу назвали правильну, другую - нет..
еще подумайте..

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Екатерининская / Греческая

----------


## Freez

Пушкинская/Греческая
(Хотя насколько я помню это находится на Жуковского/Пушкинской)

----------


## cana

Ришельевская угол Бунина?

----------


## Kinger

все (кроме Kaiser_Wilhelm_II)  по разу попали, но точного ответа - нет..((

----------


## job2001

Путем несложных логических рассуждений - Ришельевская/Жуковского? :smileflag:

----------


## Kinger

Ну, job2001, за математику..)) , которая помогает познавать историю нашего города..

----------


## Jorjic

Вы хочете башен? Их есть у меня. И где я ее нашел?

----------


## Св.Михаил

Где-то в районе Пастера и Старопортофранковской?

----------


## job2001

> Вы хочете башен? Их есть у меня. И где я ее нашел?
> [/URL]


 Просто до безумия знакома. Но слишком много вариантов :smileflag:  Новый рынок, Медин или Книжный переулок? :smileflag: 
Ps Не корысти ради, и не за плюсики работаем :smileflag:  Но порядок прежде всего - требую себе, тем более за логическое решение предыдущей задачи :smileflag: )

----------


## Jorjic

> Где-то в районе Пастера и Старопортофранковской?


 Нет, далековато.

----------


## Jorjic

> Просто до безумия знакома. Но слишком много вариантов Новый рынок, Медин или Книжный переулок?


 Ни то, ни другое, ни третье.

----------


## Omega

Жуковского?

----------


## Jorjic

> Жуковского?


 Нет, но уже ближе. Во всяком случае, по Жуковской можно подойти совсем близко.

----------


## Omega

Ришельевская\Бунина?

----------


## Jorjic

> Ришельевская\Бунина?


 Нет. Могу подсказать - дом очень оригинальный (на мой взгляд), возможно, поэтому башня на его фоне потерялась.

----------


## rollin12

Успенская в районе Преображенской?

----------


## Jorjic

> Успенская в районе Преображенской?


 Нет, это уже далеко. Еще раз - по Жуковской можно попасть на нужный квартал.

----------


## Richard_I

> Вы хочете башен? Их есть у меня. И где я ее нашел?


 Ришельевская угол Жуковского?

----------


## Скрытик

Деволановский?

----------


## Jorjic

Оба ответа - мимо.
Это не на углу, а посередине квартала.

----------


## Jorjic

Чуть приоткрываем завесу.

Если покажу весь дом - будете смеяться.

----------


## Omega

Проспект Мира?

----------


## Jorjic

> Проспект Мира?


 Нет, лучше пойти в другую сторону.

----------


## Kinger

> ..требую себе, тем более за логическое решение предыдущей задачи)


  мне показалось, что + не совсем заслужен, т.к. фото не узнано, а вычислено, но, если так принципиально, то - получай!!

----------


## Omega

Неужели Сабанский?

----------


## Jorjic

> Неужели Сабанский?


 Нет, Сабанский не такое посещаемое место.

----------


## Omega

Напротив ОЦНПТИ?

----------


## Good++++

Библиотека им. Франко в Книжном переулке?

----------


## job2001

Только не говорите, что это филармония :smileflag: )) Может быть банк Порто-Франко?

----------


## job2001

> Библиотека им. Франко в Книжном переулке?


 Я это предположил в самом начале, тоже так показалось

----------


## Jorjic

Отвечаю оптом. Не знал, что фамилия Николая была Фельдман (это про библиотеку), но это не там. Если ОЦНТИ - это на Ришельевской, то это не там. Не филармония точно. Где банк Порто Франко не знаю, но вроде там его нет. 
Еще подсказка. Думаю, что по этой улице большинство из вас ездит каждый день и наверняка стоит в пробке, не исключено, что и возле этого дома.

----------


## Зимняя

по Жуковского между Екатеринской и Ришельевской?

----------


## job2001

> Отвечаю оптом. Не знал, что фамилия Николая была Фельдман (это про библиотеку), но это не там. Если ОЦНТИ - это на Ришельевской, то это не там. Не филармония точно. Где банк Порто Франко не знаю, но вроде там его нет. 
> Еще подсказка. Думаю, что по этой улице большинство из вас ездит каждый день и наверняка стоит в пробке, не исключено, что и возле этого дома.


 Банк - на пушкинской, еще в прошлом году там перкрытие обвалилось. Ну не архив же это? :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

Я думала про банк, но, если не ошибаюсь, было сказано, что дом не угловой.

----------


## job2001

> Я думала про банк, но, если не ошибаюсь, было сказано, что дом не угловой.


 он как раз таки не угловой имхо

----------


## Jorjic

Не банк и не архив, а дом таки не угловой.

----------


## Jorjic

Ладно, пауза затянулась. Выкладываю общий вид. Кто не пошел спать, заработает плюсик.

----------


## Скрытик

Канатная?

----------


## Omega

Канатная 28

----------


## Скрытик

Уступаю плюсик даме  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Конечно, Канатная. Я же говорил, что все элементарно. Слишком яркий дом. Скрытику плюс поставил, а Омеге не могу. Помогите, ответы были даны одновременно.

----------


## Скрытик

Добавил Омеге.
Кажется уже этот дом загадывали раньше?

----------


## Jorjic

Ну и еще одна башня. Наверное уже на завтра. А может сходу?

----------


## Jorjic

> Добавил Омеге.
> Кажется уже этот дом загадывали раньше?


 Может быть, не исключено, что я и загадывал, он мне очень нравится. Но разговор пошел о башнях, вот я и встрял.

----------


## job2001

Ааа, сколько раз я хотел этот дом загадать :smileflag: ) а башню так и не запомнил...

Не Екатериненская случаем?

----------


## Jorjic

> Не Екатериненская случаем?


 Нет.

----------


## cana

Гоголя?

----------


## Jorjic

> Гоголя?


 Нет, это загадка немножко с подвохом, учитывая предыдущую.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Канатная, военкомат.

----------


## Jorjic

> Канатная, военкомат.


 Близко, но нет. В чем был бы подвох?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Еще версия. Маразлиевская, дворец студентов.

----------


## Jorjic

Нет, ищите подвох (или прикол по-нынешнему). Не в изображении - оно абсолютно натуральное.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Успенская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Успенская?


 Нет.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Успенская?


 М-дя, поднять - подняли, а разбудить забыли (с) 
Вооще, думал написать Пантелеймоновская

----------


## Jorjic

> М-дя, поднять - подняли, а разбудить забыли (с) 
> Вооще, думал написать Пантелеймоновская


 Ну почему, иногда во сне приходят неплохие мысли. Успенская ближе к решению, чем Пантелеймоновская.
Еще раз говорю - ищите подвох, эту загадку надо смотреть в паре с предыдущей.

----------


## Скрытик

Это не Октябрьская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Это не Октябрьская?


 Уже ближе. А в чем был бы подвох?

----------


## Скрытик

> Уже ближе. А в чем был бы подвох?


 Думал в том что предыдущая напротив почти  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Кажется я понял - это та же башенка со двора!

----------


## Jorjic

> Кажется я понял - это та же башенка со двора!


 Интересно. Я ответил, а ответ куда-то пропал. 
Повторяю. Это почти правильно. Просто у этого дома две башни, это - вторая. А выглядят по разному. Прошу помощи с плюсиком!!!

----------


## Jorjic

Вот еще одна загадка, уже на полном "серьезе". Это не фасад, но дом очень характерный.

----------


## Скрытик

Попробуем по стилю - Спиридоновская?

----------


## Зимняя

есть плюсик 
дом на Островидова?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Каюсь, такого дома я не видел ни разу...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Попробуем по стилю - Спиридоновская?


 Очень похоже... Дом между Нежинской и Новосельского  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

мне тоже кажется спиридоновская, там где дом детского творчества

----------


## Freez

> Вот еще одна загадка, уже на полном "серьезе". Это не фасад, но дом очень характерный.


 Комсомольская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Попробуем по стилю - Спиридоновская?


 И опять *Скрытик* и опять не могу поставить плюсик. Помогите!!!!
Ну и *serg_anatol* за правильное уточнение.

----------


## Зимняя

а мне плюсик за то, что ставлю всем плюсики
и минус за незнание домов в городе

----------


## Jorjic

> Каюсь, такого дома я не видел ни разу...


 Позвольте вам не поверить. Вот подъезд этого дома и его фасад. Другое дело, что вход во двор не очевиден, там своеобразный лабиринт. А двор очень интересный.

----------


## job2001

А я именно по входу его и опознал, по низкой арке такой :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

попробую загадать, возможно на скорость. где это?

----------


## job2001

Пироговская :smileflag:  Почти угол Мариинской

----------


## Jorjic

Вернемся опять к башням. Это не совсем башня, но все же очень симпатичное сооружение.

ЗЫ. Извините, я влез без очереди, но там ответ, вроде, правильный.

----------


## Зимняя

правильный  говорила же, что на скорость


возможно, башенка на Большой Арнаутской по четной стороне. или на Пушкинской, тоже по четной

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Фасад дома на Спиридоновской я видел. 

По последней загадке - что-то мединовское?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Вернемся опять к башням. Это не совсем башня, но все же очень симпатичное сооружение.
> 
> ЗЫ. Извините, я влез без очереди, но там ответ, вроде, правильный.


 Тоже, думаю, что предыдущий ответ правильный  :smileflag: 
Предположу, что "сооружение" на Бунина, в начале улицы.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не Бунина, там цвет здания другой...

----------


## blousik

А мне кажется похоже на Б. или М.Арнаутскую...

----------


## Jorjic

Нет, все неверно и далековато. Бунина, наверно, географически ближе всего.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Может Приморская?

----------


## blousik

Польская?

----------


## Jorjic

Приморская и Польская далеко. От Бунина (одного из концов) - примерно 300 м.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Канатная, гостиница "Октябрьская"...

Хотя первая мысль была при взгляде на фото, что это университетская библиотека на Преображенской у Горсада.

----------


## Jorjic

> Канатная, гостиница "Октябрьская"...


 Нет, не в том конце искали.

----------


## Скрытик

Преображенская, возле Соборки?

----------


## Jorjic

Нет, но от Соборки близко.

----------


## Скрытик

Опять Спиридоновская?  :smileflag:

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Нежинская или Тираспольская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Опять Спиридоновская?


 Таки да!

И, естественно, опять прошу помощи с плюсиком. Помогите!

----------


## Зимняя

с моим топографическим кретинизмом чуть было не сморознула "Бунина угол Жуковского". параллельные пересекаются....

----------


## Скрытик

> Таки да!
> 
> И, естественно, опять прошу помощи с плюсиком. Помогите!


 По соседнему дому с кирпичной кладкой догадался.
Мне еще за предыдущую плюсик "зажали"

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Таки да!
> 
> И, естественно, опять прошу помощи с плюсиком. Помогите!


 "Дом детского творчества" и как я......

----------


## Jorjic

> По соседнему дому с кирпичной кладкой догадался.
> Мне еще за предыдущую плюсик "зажали"


 Я хотел сначала эту кладку "убрать", но потом решил оставить. Ребята, у меня со *Скрытиком* сложные отношения. Я задолжал два плюсика. Помогите, не люблю ходить в должниках!

----------


## job2001

с одним плюсиком помог

----------


## Jorjic

> "Дом детского творчества" и как я......


 И на старуху бывает проруха...©  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> с одним плюсиком помог


 Спасибо. Для торжества справедливости срочно требуется еще один плюсик для *Скрытика*!

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо. Для торжества справедливости срочно требуется еще один плюсик для *Скрытика*!


 Да запросто!  :smileflag:

----------


## krama

ыыыыыыыыы
это на любителя заковырок

----------


## job2001

Второе - на Стуса
Третье -  Гагаринское плато
Первое не знаю..может на Средней?

----------


## krama

ну да, первое , самое западло!

----------


## Св.Михаил

первая - где-то в начале Балковской

----------


## LiZard

> ыыыыыыыыы
> это на любителя заковырок


 1е -совсем не уверен но почему-то подумалось что это может быть крыша "Сильпо" на Генерала Петрова %)
2е Это башня за "Межрейсовой базой моряков", не знаю чья территория.. возможно санатория "Россия"

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не башня на Межрейсовой базе... Она совсем другая.

----------


## Joozy

первое случаем не в районе площади Деревянко?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Т.к. именно первый снимок - "западло"  его и начнём разгадывать: - 
ул. Королёва, там, где офис такси "Джокер", рядом с автомобильным салоном "SUBARU"?

----------


## Паноптикум

> попробую загадать, возможно на скорость. где это?


 кстати, этот дом всегда мне был интересен. что ли несвойственный он для Одессы. что там раньше было?

----------


## krama

> 1е -совсем не уверен но почему-то подумалось что это может быть крыша "Сильпо" на Генерала Петрова %)


 молодець +1

----------


## job2001

> молодець +1


 а со второй и третей - были правильные варианты? А то непонятно отгадано или нет.

----------


## Jorjic

> а со второй и третей - были правильные варианты? А то непонятно отгадано или нет.


 Ну, третий - ваш, естественно, правильный. А про второй ждем решения арбитра.
ЗЫ. Думаю, не стоит загадывать так оптом. Получается путаница и трудно проследить варианты.

----------


## Зимняя

> кстати, этот дом всегда мне был интересен. что ли несвойственный он для Одессы. что там раньше было?


 как всегда, чье-то имение. пока не могу точно раскопать чье, но найду

----------


## job2001

> как всегда, чье-то имение. пока не могу точно раскопать чье, но найду


 Вот здесь - http://www.odessitclub.org/publications/almanac/alm_28/alm_28_76-92.pdf
неплохо про этот район, но там тоже не нашел про эти особнячки

----------


## Jorjic

Официально в списке охраняемых объектов этот комплекс числится так:
278. Жилой комплекс, начало XX в. (ул. Пироговская, 13);

----------


## Паноптикум

Прикольный такой . готиШный такой или мне кажется? Спасибо за инфу.

----------


## Jorjic

> Прикольный такой . готиШный такой или мне кажется? Спасибо за инфу.


 Действительно, очень интересный комплекс. Странно, что он не встречается на открытках. Никак не могу подобраться к нему с камерой. А теперь уже, наверное, и не удастся.

----------


## job2001

Мне он почему-то Испанию напоминает :smileflag:  Смесь средневековья с мавританским стилем.
Пдобраться имхо можно, по крайней мере к одному из - там двор открыт часто

----------


## Vaita

Там в одном из номеров две квартирки продаются. Простите за флуд

----------


## shadowofthemoon

Раз все молчат, то загадаю я. Фасад и часть фасада крупным планом. Где?

----------


## Jorjic

> Раз все молчат, то загадаю я. Фасад и часть фасада крупным планом. Где?


 Ришельевская в районе Греческой?

----------


## Richard_I

> Раз все молчат, то загадаю я. Фасад и часть фасада крупным планом. Где?


 Новосельского?

----------


## Иван_Дулин

Да, похоже на Новосельского в р-не Тираспольской.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Проспект Александровский?

----------


## Velena

Базарная или Осипова

----------


## cana

Нежинская или Торговая?

----------


## cana

Нежинская?

----------


## Jorjic

Княжеский пер, напротив Нового базара?

----------


## Jorjic

> Jorjic, очень горячо... 
> Княжеский переулок - это там, где магазин учебников?
> Не оно.


 Да, это где боковой вход на Новый базар.
Я это вижу почти каждый день, но что-то не складывается.

----------


## Св.Михаил

Коблевская?

----------


## job2001

Может быть просто Княжеская? :smileflag:

----------


## alim

Мой вариант- Торговая угол Княжеской, напротив разрушенной бани.

----------


## kim_403

> Jorjic, очень горячо... 
> Княжеский переулок - это там, где магазин учебников?
> Не оно.


 Определись с ответом, наконец-то.
Вот навая згадка, где зто:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Загадка - боян, уже много раз была. И пока автор предыдущейзагадки не вынесет свой вердикт - новую загадывать запрещено.

----------


## Jorjic

> Загадка - боян, уже много раз была. И пока автор предыдущейзагадки не вынесет свой вердикт - новую загадывать запрещено.


 Строго говоря, у нас две незавершенных загадки. В последнем случае *alim* назвала ответ точно. 
А вот предыдущая (тройная) так до конца и не отгадана. Первый ответ автор подтвердила, третий ответ очевиден и без подтверждения, а второй так и повис. Будем считать, что проехали?

----------


## job2001

> Вообще-то плюс получает job2001, к тому же, это не совсем угол, но в принципе, alim тоже права. Помогите, пожалуйста, с плюсиками.
> 
> Дом трезвенников на Некрасова не разгадываем, я надеюсь?


 Нет, потому что он не совсем на Некрасова, да?

----------


## ~JP~

> Определись с ответом, наконец-то.
> Вот навая згадка, где зто:


 Может быть Маяковского :smileflag:

----------


## kim_403

хоть и баян, но не все знают.
ответ - пер.Маяковского, дом 8
~JP~ прав. Помогите, пожалуйста, с плюсиками

----------


## job2001

помог

----------


## kim_403

а это где, неужели боян?

----------


## Св.Михаил

> а это где, неужели боян?


 Дюковский сад. Сам думал его как-то загадать
Кстати, а что там раньше было, кто-то знает?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Да, есть там такое за разрушенным катком...

----------


## kim_403

очень давно, этак в годах 1958-1965, там было, что-то наподобие школы юных моряков. Потом - не знаю, не мой район.
Прошу плюсик для "Святого Михаила"

----------


## Jorjic

Плюсик поставил.
Вот такая загадка скорее всего на внимательность. Дал небольшой фрагмент, если не будет вариантов, выложу побольше. Место посещаемое, скорее проезжаемое.

----------


## Omega

Греческая/Канатная.

----------


## Jorjic

> Греческая/Канатная.


 Совершенно верно. А я уже собирался выкладывать более общий вид.

----------


## Omega

Ответила бы раньше, но только пришла

----------


## Jorjic

А это загадка посвящается *Святому Михаилу*, любителю экономного написания римских цифр  :smileflag:

----------


## shadowofthemoon

Jorjic, Льва Толстого

----------


## Jorjic

> Jorjic, Льва Толстого


 Да, правильно. Вот этот домик целиком, очень симпатичный.

Что-то меня сегодня "раскалывают" с первой попытки.

----------


## Jorjic

А вот еще одна загадка. Думаю, что не сложная, но очень мне нравятся эти балкончики.

----------


## cana

Новосельского!

----------


## Jorjic

> Новосельского!


 Ну вот, опять с первого раза! Зато красиво.

----------


## Jorjic

Тогда еще одна загадка. Это уже дворик (в двух проекциях), но тоже очень красивый.

----------


## job2001

Да, красивый дворик... Попробую методом тыка - это какой-то переулок?

----------


## Omega

Воровского?

----------


## Kinger

Бунина - Олеши.?

----------


## Creamcherry

Пушкинская? возле ЦУМа? ))

----------


## Jorjic

Отвечаю оптом. Это не переулок, а вполне респектабельная и известная улица в центре. Все конкретные адреса - мимо. И далековато.

----------


## job2001

тогда может быть кузнечная? Никак не могу вспомнить, какая же из респектабельных улиц узкая :smileflag:

----------


## Vaita

Кажется мне, что это Греческая. Дом точно не помню, напротив милиции ?

----------


## Joozy

так,я здесь точно был когда-то,но где это не могу вспомнить с увереностью на 100%,предположу что это Нежинская

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Или Льва Тостого (Гулевая)

----------


## Jorjic

> Кажется мне, что это Греческая. Дом точно не помню, напротив милиции?


 Очень правильно кажется. Именно напротив милиции. Браво!
Ну вот, хоть немного погадали, я удовлетворен.

----------


## Vaita

Год назад гонялась в этом дворе за котиком чтобы сфоткать  :smileflag:  

Фото получилось плохое, зато загадку отгадала

----------


## job2001

хм..соседние фотографировал..а этот видимо тогда закрыт был

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это дом на углу Греческой и Красного переулка?

От меня загадка.

----------


## Kinger

> От меня загадка.


  юный Геракл душит ягненка..)))

----------


## Jorjic

> Это дом на углу Греческой и Красного переулка?
> От меня загадка.


 Да, это первый подъезд от угла Красного переулка.
По загадке. Где-то я что-то подобное недавно видел. Хотя таких скульптур может быть много. Отрада?

----------


## Velena

Задавала я эту загадку, это двор на Маразлиевской, кажется,18...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Быстро отгадали. Velena +1.

----------


## Jorjic

> Быстро отгадали. Velena +1.


 Сегодня "день быстрых отгадок".
Кайзер, где обещанная Водяная балка?

----------


## Fankoni

Эх, не успел я с двориком, отец у меня в этом доме родился  :smileflag:

----------


## Мэри_Поппинс

> Загадка - боян, уже много раз была. И пока автор предыдущейзагадки не вынесет свой вердикт - новую загадывать запрещено.


 Незнание бояна не освобождает от ответственности.  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Раз пошли дворы, попробую и я, может быть окажется сложно, но я верю в вас Где вот такой нетипичный дворик?

----------


## cana

Гимназия 8?

----------


## job2001

> Гимназия 8?


 Хм... а где она? :smileflag:  Но это обычный жилой двор

----------


## cana

Черёмушки?

----------


## Vaita

Я знаю есть несколько "нетипичных" двориков. Польская угол Бунина, сталинка напротив Эпсилона, Ришельевская угол Жуковского, тоже сталинка. Может в одном из них?

----------


## Pumik

проспект Шевченко угол Гагарина

----------


## Vaita

Пироговская?

----------


## mlch

Говорова или Адмиральский проспект (Лумумбы)

----------


## rollin12

это проходной двор , между бунина-жуковского.

----------


## Лунная сказочница

только хотела тоже самое сказать - проходной двор на Бунина-Жуковского между Канатной и Польской

----------


## Лунная сказочница

раз уж загадки закончились, предлагаю новую: львов в Одессе много, а есть вот такой старинный лёвушка, который летом утопает в щелени. Где он?

----------


## Скрытик

Санаторий Лермонтова?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

*job2001* Может быть, двор, напротив "Имексбанка" на Армейской?

----------


## job2001

Сорри за задержку с ответом, но rollin12 совершенно прав, Жуковского-Бунина. +1. Да, нетипичен он именно тем, что находится в самом центре.

----------


## job2001

> *job2001* Может быть, двор, напротив "Имексбанка" на Армейской?


 Этот дворище-плац (sic!) я уже как-то тоже загадывал :smileflag:

----------


## Kinger

часовня на крыше..  где.?

----------


## cana

Ул. Мечникова?

----------


## Скрытик

Медин?

----------


## Kinger

пока мимо..((

----------


## job2001

Может быть старопортофранковская?

----------


## Kinger

> Может быть старопортофранковская?


 да, там много интересных зданий, которые я тоже подумываю сфоткать и выложить.. но эта 'часовня' не оттуда..

----------


## Velena

Похож на Маразлиевская угол Успенской нет, это Чижикова :smileflag:

----------


## Kinger

Velena попадает.... в 'молоко'...((

 неужели, такая сложная загадка или еще не вступили в бой главные силы..?

----------


## Freez

Троицкая

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Может быть Новосельского, в районе Дворянской?

----------


## Kinger

> Троицкая


 Да, это Троицкая, район перекрестка с Осипова ...  +1

----------


## mlch

А такое где?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Лермонтовский санаторий.

----------


## mlch

> Лермонтовский санаторий.


 +1 Правильно

----------


## job2001

А такое?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

это где- то на Молдаванке?

----------


## job2001

Нет

----------


## cana

Старопортофранковская?

----------


## job2001

нет

----------


## Anait

Канатная? или Бунина?

----------


## Pumik

может быть Маразлиевская

----------


## Anait

Ещё может ул.Морская угол Уютной?

----------


## Omega

проспект Шевченко?

----------


## job2001

Пока все мимо... ближе всех..эээ.. наверное Anait

----------


## Vaita

Франзуский?

----------


## Pumik

Тенистая?

----------


## job2001

нет

----------


## Hermione Granger

может спуск Веры Имберг? (сорри , если исковеркала фамилию)

----------


## job2001

нет, пока никто особо близко и не был

----------


## Pumik

это переулок между канатной и осипова, не помню назание от Б.Арнаутской до Итал. бульвара (ул. Гимназическаявроде бы) . или следующий от Б.Арнаутской до Пантелеймоновской м/у Пушкинской и осипова

----------


## job2001

нет :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

вот это круто, наверное где то "под носом" стоит и никто не видит

----------


## жлоб с Куйбышева

Купальный? Гефта?
Район парка Шевченко?

----------


## Hermione Granger

Точно под носом :smileflag:  такой кусочек знакомый.. и пенек вот этот. Может Базарная?

----------


## job2001

хм...я бы не сказал что совсем под носом :smileflag:  в некоторо удалении от носа :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

нет :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

Судя по качеству дороги там машин не много ездит, но есть столб с объявлениями значит людики ходят , может от успенской до б.арнаутской м/у екатериненской и александровским, либо самый конец базарной ближе к тираспольской

----------


## kim_403

Пересыпь. Где-то между ул.8-е марта и 7-й Пересыпской

----------


## job2001

нет,подсказываю, это - переулок
Сколько в Одессе переулков? :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

ну про переулок это уже догадались, что прям никто пока этот район не назвал

----------


## Hermione Granger

ага, остается теперь только выяснить насколько это от носа удалено :smileflag: 
там переулочек, вернее даже улица, которая находится между Базарной и Успенской или Базарной и Большой Арнаутской, за Преображенской. Вот, а названия я не помню :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Удельный, Азарова, Кирпичный?(скоро все и перечислим :smileflag: )

----------


## Hermione Granger

а еще это может быть гдето в районе Водного института..

----------


## Pumik

ага, перечисляем в районе французского: дунаева, но там точно нет, мукачевский переулок, возле отрады как переулок называется не помню, там где канатная дорога

----------


## жлоб с Куйбышева

Ониловой (или как там он сейчас называется?)

----------


## kim_403

> нет,подсказываю, это - переулок
> Сколько в Одессе переулков?


 по самым скромным подсчетам информационной системы Дубль ГИС,  в Одессе более 400 переулков

----------


## Hermione Granger

да, кстати, возле Лермонтовского санатория, вот как спускаться к морю, к желтому камню, есть что-то похожее

----------


## Pumik

а может ли это быть Манежная, но она улица
в этом районе еще не было идей

----------


## Omega

Лазарева?

----------


## Dam

> а может ли это быть Манежная, но она улица
> в этом районе еще не было идей


 Нет, это не Манежная...

----------


## Pumik

а не может ли это быть переулок в районе Старосенной площади возле Мягкова, так такой типаж

----------


## Jorjic

Госпитальный переулок?

----------


## Dam

Банный и Прохоровский -- были?

----------


## Pumik

эти еще не называли

----------


## job2001

О, pumik, уже приближаемся :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

> О, pumik, уже приближаемся


 Елисаветградский?

----------


## job2001

Осталось 4 варианта :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

Чехова или Вознесенский

----------


## job2001

> Чехова или Вознесенский


 Чехова :smileflag:  Один из самых неизвестных как мне кажется переулков, но мимо проезжают все, кто прибывает/Убывает в\из Одессы. Только это здание чуть в глубине , из поезда не увидишь :smileflag: 
+1

----------


## Pumik

ура, можно спать спокойно

----------


## Лунная сказочница

> раз уж загадки закончились, предлагаю новую: львов в Одессе много, а есть вот такой старинный лёвушка, который летом утопает в щелени. Где он?


 Задавала загадку еще несколько дней назад, а ответа пока нет. Неужели никто не знает? Подсказываю - он находится внутри дворика

----------


## job2001

может быть на гоголя?

----------


## cana

Преображенская?

----------


## Alochka

> Задавала загадку еще несколько дней назад, а ответа пока нет. Неужели никто не знает? Подсказываю - он находится внутри дворика


 Дворик за археологическим музеем?

----------


## Pumik

екатериненская ближе к площади

----------


## Pumik

переулок веры инбер или черноморская

----------


## Alternativa

> Задавала загадку еще несколько дней назад, а ответа пока нет. Неужели никто не знает? Подсказываю - он находится внутри дворика


 Может быть это санаторий "Лермонтовский"?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Пер. Чайковского или Софиевская. Там есть что-то похожее.

----------


## kanivero

Пале-Рояль?

----------


## Лунная сказочница

Это не касается ни одного санатория в городе. Просто одесский дворик. 
названные улицы тоже не верны

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Давайте уменьшим район поиска?!  :smileflag: 
Предположу, что, может быть, в районе Приморского или бульвара Искусств.

----------


## Hermione Granger

Дерибасовская? :smileflag:

----------


## Лунная сказочница

Давайте уменьшим)
дворик находится в центре города в квадрате улиц Преображенская-Греческая-Маразлиевская-Базарная

----------


## audit_n

> Давайте уменьшим)
> дворик находится в центре города в квадрате улиц Преображенская-Греческая-Маразлиевская-Базарная


 Александровский проспект?

----------


## job2001

Канатная в начале?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

У меня, почему-то, ассоциации с улицами Пушкинской, Жуковского и, собственно, "пограничной" Маразлиевской.

----------


## Лунная сказочница

Александровский проспект тут не причем, но 2 последних отписавшихся мыслят в правильном направлении

----------


## job2001

пер Некрасова?

----------


## Sangina

Екатерининская?

----------


## alim

А может быть в парке Шевченко на одной из аллей?
Или в Сабанском переулке

----------


## Sangina

Или л.Шмидта...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

пер. Нахимова?

----------


## Pumik

базарная между канатной и маразлиевской
либо троицкая угол маразлиевской

----------


## cana

Греческая угол Решельевскай?

----------


## Scarlett

> Я вернулся.
> 
> Интересный домик. Только не знаю, где он и что с ним сейчас...


 Это на Старопортофранковской, недоезжая Ясиновского, если ехать со стороны Пастера. Сейас там корпус Строительного института.

----------


## Лунная сказочница

> А может быть в парке Шевченко на одной из аллей?
> Или в Сабанском переулке


 ну какой может быть дворик в парке?? разве в обсерватории, но видели бы вы тот несчастный дворик обсерватории..))
Сабанский переулок красив домами(как новым, так и старым), но вот дворики там исключительно неинтерестные, к сожалению((



> базарная между канатной и маразлиевской
> либо троицкая угол маразлиевской


 к сожалению, нет, хотя близко



> Греческая угол Решельевскай?


 далековато...
для облегчения загадки выкладываю более общую фотографию 

+1 уйдет тому форумчанину кто назовет первым назовет улицу и номер дома

----------


## Pumik

маразлиевская дом между успенской и троицкой, номер 56 или 54

----------


## Лунная сказочница

> маразлиевская дом между успенской и троицкой, номер 56 или 54


 нет

----------


## Pumik

где то на осипова?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Давайте уже правильный ответ. Все равно неделю уже гадаем...

----------


## alim

Так это во дворе находится? Ну тогда вообще отгадать может тот, кто в этом дворе живёт или часто бывает, в том числе Лунная сказочница. Я понимаю, что дворы- место общедоступное (теоретически, если нет собак, злых дворников и охраны), но давайте не будем загадывать загадки из принципа, чтобы их никто не мог отгадать  А то ставшая моей любимой ветка превратится в неразрешимую головоломку,- у меня тоже есть множество фотографий с дач на Фонтане и Французском бульваре, совершенно не узнаваемых снаружи  :smileflag:

----------


## alim

Мои последние две версии- двор педучилища (колледжа)- Греческая, 1 или двор напротив- Канатная, 19/21.

----------


## Лунная сказочница

> Так это во дворе находится? Ну тогда вообще отгадать может тот, кто в этом дворе живёт или часто бывает, в том числе Лунная сказочница. Я понимаю, что дворы- место общедоступное (теоретически, если нет собак, злых дворников и охраны), но давайте не будем загадывать загадки из принципа, чтобы их никто не мог отгадать  А то ставшая моей любимой ветка превратится в неразрешимую головоломку,- у меня тоже есть множество фотографий с дач на Фонтане и Французском бульваре, совершенно не узнаваемых снаружи


 Нет, я, к сожалению, в этом дворе не живу, просто из-за хобби(фотоигра) частенько хожу по закоулкам и дворикам Одессы-сколько красивых мест! Дворики Одессы были уже не раз в этой ветке и частенько брались даже очень быстро, чем даже фрагменты домов на оживленных улицах. Честно признаться загадывая эту фотозагадку я предполагала что на её решение уйдет буквально пару часов - уж очень дворик красивый. Для облегчения задачи выкладываю фотографию того же двора аккурат напротив скульптуры загаданного льва. Задавайте наводящие вопросы,а не просто перебирайте названия улиц. Этот дворик достоин того, чтобы его угадали!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Скульптура наводит на мысль либо о Маразлиевской, либо о пер. Чайковского. Но это только мысли вслух.

----------


## alim

Самая последняя версия- Канатная, 34 или 36,- напротив облвоенкомата и троллейбусной остановки, между Троицкой и Еврейской.

----------


## Лунная сказочница

Kaiser_Wilhelm_II прав....точнее?

----------


## Vaita

Слышала о красивом дворике на Осипова/Троицкая т.н. Дворик с фонтаном. Может это он?

----------


## Hermione Granger

походий дворик есть между зданием горсовета и археологическим музеем. Ну, может просто похож :smileflag:

----------


## Лунная сказочница

> Слышала о красивом дворике на Осипова/Троицкая т.н. Дворик с фонтаном. Может это он?


 нет не он, но спасибо за совет, надо посмотреть что там за дворик с фонтаном...вроде на том углу ничего похожего не видела...

----------


## Velena

Это  МАразлиевская- я знаю ангела...но вот льва я там не заметила...номер примерно 20-26

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Маразлиевская, номер дома не помню.

----------


## Лунная сказочница

> Это  МАразлиевская- я знаю ангела...но вот льва я там не заметила...номер примерно 20-26


 Ура ура ура! Velena +1 Абсолютно верно - этот дворик находится по адресу Маразалиевская 20. Вот более конкретное расположенипе скульптуры льва (уж незнаю почему так придумали архитекторы прошлого столетия, но он находится под балконом первого этажа)

----------


## Velena

> Абсолютно верно - этот дворик находится по адресу Маразалиевская 20. Вот более конкретное расположенипе скульптуры льва (уж незнаю почему так придумали архитекторы прошлого столетия, но он находится под балконом первого этажа)


 Дворик закрыт постоянно, через решетку льва не рассмотреть...

----------


## Pumik

Но если посмотреть, то дом находится на квартале  между Сабанским пер и пер Нахимова, ведь эти версии были ( alim и serg anatol) и ответ был четко нет, хотя наверное честнее было ответить что близко, учитывая то что загадка 3 дня висела.

----------


## Velena

> Но если посмотреть, то дом находится на квартале между Сабанским пер и пер Нахимова, ведь эти версии были ( alim и serg anatol) и ответ был четко нет, хотя наверное честнее было ответить что близко, учитывая то что загадка 3 дня висела.


 Я , кажется, этого ангела в этой теме где-то выкладывала...прежде всего- нужно эту тему смотреть, половина загадок- по второму разу...

----------


## Pumik

Ангел появился сегодня, а варианты ответов были вчера.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я , кажется, этого ангела в этой теме где-то выкладывала...прежде всего- нужно эту тему смотреть, половина загадок- по второму разу...


 Ангел появляется уже третий раз. Правда, здесь он появился в качестве подсказки. 
Просмотреть всю тему практически невозможно, видимо придется смириться с повторами.
Все-таки хотелось бы, чтобы правила соблюдались более строго. Там же сказано, что если через сутки ответа нет, то выкладывается подсказка. А после двух суток сообщается решение. Такие длинные гадания, мне кажется, снижают интерес.

----------


## Velena

> Ангел появляется уже третий раз. Правда, здесь он появился в качестве подсказки. 
> Просмотреть всю тему практически невозможно, видимо придется смириться с повторами.
> Все-таки хотелось бы, чтобы правила соблюдались более строго. Там же сказано, что если через сутки ответа нет, то выкладывается подсказка. А после двух суток сообщается решение. Такие длинные гадания, мне кажется, снижают интерес.


 Абсолютно с вами согласна.Наверное, модератор через 2-е суток должен снять задание.Кроме того, может все-таки нужно уточнить , что считать правильным ответом, улицы-то длинные...может указывать квартал?

----------


## Jorjic

> Абсолютно с вами согласна.Наерное, модератор через 2-е суток должен снять задание.Кроме того, может все-таки нужно уточнить , что считать правильным ответом, улицы-то длинные...может узывать квартал?


 По-моему такие строгости излишни. Достаточно замечания модератора автору. 
А что считать правильным ответом, думаю должен решать сам автор. Это же не соревнования, в конце концов, а любопытная игра. Даже на соревнованиях многое решает судья, конечно, в определенных рамках.

----------


## Velena

> По-моему такие строгости излишни. Достаточно замечания модератора автору. 
> А что считать правильным ответом, думаю должен решать сам автор. Это же не соревнования, в конце концов, а любопытная игра. Даже на соревнованиях многое решает судья, конечно, в определенных рамках.


 Вы мудры,как всегда :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Вы мудры,как всегда


 Всегда получается не всегда, но все равно приятно.

----------


## Лунная сказочница

> Ангел появляется уже третий раз. Правда, здесь он появился в качестве подсказки. 
> Просмотреть всю тему практически невозможно, видимо придется смириться с повторами.
> Все-таки хотелось бы, чтобы правила соблюдались более строго. Там же сказано, что если через сутки ответа нет, то выкладывается подсказка. А после двух суток сообщается решение. Такие длинные гадания, мне кажется, снижают интерес.


 загадка впервые выложилась действительно около недели назад(здесь), но на неё внимания не обратили - активно началось обсуждение часовни на крыше, которая была выложена позже, а ответы начались на скульптуру льва лишь 28.10.,  но суть не в этом. Повторы будут, к сожалению этого не избежать, более 350 страниц просмотреть невозможно, главное модератору, который следит за темой с самого начала указывать авторам на эти повторы. Ветка очень интерестная, с удовольствием слежу за ней и нравится все больше узнавать об интерестных уголках нашего города.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я всю тему и не помню даже... Посему загадываю загадку.

----------


## Anait

Кажется,это где-то в районе Нежинской.ошибаюсь наврно

----------


## Omega

Осипова. где-то 3-5

----------


## cana

Дворянская между Нежинской и Коблевской?

----------


## жлоб с Куйбышева

Базарная

----------


## Pumik

базарная квартал между заславского и преображенской

----------


## Pumik

или же успенская между заславского и утесова, визуально очень похоже
(успенская 121 между хрущевкой и старой 3х этажкой)

----------


## cONST

Не Мечникова ли ? (в районе пересечения Комсомольской, Тираспольской, Колонтаевской, есть треугольный скверик - там есть подобный зелёный балкон)

----------


## Это я

Коблевская

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Omega получает плюсик за правильный ответ. Помогите с выдачей плюса :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Помог.

----------


## Scarlett

Отгадайте, господа, это вид откуда. Правильным ответом будет считаться хотя бы микрорайон, ограниченный улицами в районе 2х кварталов. Думаю, сумерки уложнят задачу.

----------


## Anait

ай!вижу вышки стадиона ЧМП.а больше ничего разглядеть не могу.может это вид с моста на ул.Греческой?

----------


## Scarlett

> ай!вижу вышки стадиона ЧМП.а больше ничего разглядеть не могу.может это вид с моста на ул.Греческой?


 Нет, это далеко от моста. Пробуйте так, вечером выложу фото в дневное время, но будет уже не так интересно.

----------


## Hermione Granger

мне кажется это или с крыши, или с окна какого-то здания. Может из Эпсилона? еще высотное здание есть на Большой Арнаутской почти на углу с Белинского.

----------


## Скрытик

Здание слева похоже на ОЦНТИ. Похоже что снимали где то в районе Греческой площади.

----------


## Scarlett

> мне кажется это или с крыши, или с окна какого-то здания. Может из Эпсилона? еще высотное здание есть на Большой Арнаутской почти на углу с Белинского.


 Нет не верно все. Вид свеху всегда играет шутки с нашим зрением, это дальше всего что называли. Да, это вид со здания, где оно расположено?

----------


## Jorjic

Может быть снято с высотки Б.Арнатсукая/Александровского?

----------


## Scarlett

> Может быть снято с высотки Б.Арнатсукая/Александровского?


 Нет, еще дальше. Выложу фотку в дневное время.

----------


## Vaita

Вид из "стекляшки"? Канатная 83?

----------


## Anait

А мне кажется,что это здание и есть стекляшка на Канатной
Иду дальше думать))

----------


## Anait

Ещё одна попытка-с Фр.Бульвара или что-то в этом районе

----------


## Св.Михаил

Высотное здание - это Б.Арнаутская 72/74. На заднем плане освещение стадиона то ли СКА, то ли Спартак. Соответственно снимали откуда-то из центра города, вероятно между улицами Преображенской, Старопортофранковской, Тираспольской и Новосельского. Если это высотное здание, то может быть Тираспольская 10. Кстати, зеленая крыша с мансардой в центре фото похожа на новую гостиницу на углу Кузнечной и Успенской, что в принципе подходит к позиции фотографа на Тираспольской 10

----------


## Паноптикум

Высотка  - это Дары природы, так как стадион ЧМП . а снято может быть и с ФР бульвара и с Канатной 83

----------


## Pumik

может быть снимали со здания, котрое находится на Базарной угол Успенский переулок

----------


## Sergey6683

А это случайно не с Эпсилона фотка сделана?

----------


## Hermione Granger

Может Успенская? на углу Успенской и Пушкинской есть высокое здание.

----------


## Vaita

А это точно ЧМП, что то я не вижу табло. Может это стадион СКА? А белая высотка - это общага на Канатной угол Семинарской.

----------


## Pumik

может быть фотографировали с 9 этажки на Екатериненской угол Куйбышева, все же похоже это белое здание на ОЦНТИ а бежевое за ним на банк на Троицкой

----------


## Jorjic

> может быть фотографировали с 9 этажки на Екатериненской угол Куйбышева, все же похоже это белое здание на ОЦНТИ а бежевое за ним на банк на Троицкой


 А что это за конус на фоне высотки? Что-то подобное есть на Преображенской/Троицкой.

----------


## Alternativa

*Scarlett* 

Как вариант, одно из зданий по Чижикова,(гостиница, паркинг) в районе Привоза.

----------


## Зимняя

еще вариант - снимали на Большой Арнаутской угол Канатного переулка.

----------


## Velena

Может, из Фуршета на Среднефонтанской?

----------


## Pumik

есть еще вариант что снимали в районе Привоза,может новое здание на м.арнаутской где мега макс

----------


## Vaita

> А что это за конус на фоне высотки? Что-то подобное есть на Преображенской/Троицкой.


 Мне кажется, что конус, это купол от главного корпуса сельхозяйственного на Канатной.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Здание на Б. Арнаутской и Заславского?
А вообще, интересно было бы знать: - здание с которого снимали, жилое или административное?
P.S. Ещё как вариант 2-я станция Б. Фонтана, здание "ИМЭКСБАНКА"

----------


## GSX-R

При фотографиронаии или редактировнии ипользовалось оптическое или цифровое приближение?

----------


## Alternativa

Наверное я ошиблась, слишком низкие здания.
Есть еще вариант - "институт телевидения" на ул.Мечникова, и вообще, уже почти ночь, где подсказка?

----------


## job2001

> Высотное здание - это Б.Арнаутская 72/74. На заднем плане освещение стадиона то ли СКА, то ли Спартак. Соответственно снимали откуда-то из центра города, вероятно между улицами Преображенской, Старопортофранковской, Тираспольской и Новосельского. Если это высотное здание, то может быть Тираспольская 10. Кстати, зеленая крыша с мансардой в центре фото похожа на новую гостиницу на углу Кузнечной и Успенской, что в принципе подходит к позиции фотографа на Тираспольской 10


 Все так, только наоборот :smileflag:  Белая высотка - ОЦНТИ, стадион ЧМП, а зеленая крыша вполне может быть гостиницей на кузнечной. Снималось же откуда то от старопортофранковской, дегтярной, Асташкина..Может быть Степропротофранковская 97?
Или может еще дальше? А купол -это педин на колонатевской-старопортофранковской? тогда снималось с высоток в районе Колонтаевской, Косвенной, садиковской.
Но за загадку в любом случае +1 :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Мне кажется, что конус, это купол от главного корпуса сельхозяйственного на Канатной.


 Или конус у Фуршета.
Тогда здания это у железной дороги...

----------


## Vaita

> сообщение от job2001
> Снималось же откуда то от старопортофранковской, дегтярной, Асташкина..


  А может это с высотки на Новосельского?

----------


## job2001

Мне тоже вначале показалось, что белая высотка - это сельхоз, но посмотрите по карте - чтобы сельхоз был левее СКА или Спартака - снимать надо со стороны Французского-Шевченко, но тогда были бы по другому видны круглые дома на Шевченко, да и все остальное....
Новоселького - вряд ли - ОЦНТИ тогда было бы правее :smileflag:  да и собор был бы виден.

----------


## Паноптикум

просто такие штуки как на ЧМП ( не знаю что это прожектора или еще что то, как мне кажется только на ЧМП

----------


## Pumik

кажется, такие прожектора еще на СКА есть, но поблизости нет такого белого здания и зеленой крыши.
А если с Новосельского угол Конной смотреть, то еще многое должно было попасть в кадр и угол съемки другой.
Может быть завтра мы увидим дневной вариант загадки... :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Паноптикум

нет у них другие. прямоугольные

----------


## Fuchsia

Тираспольская Комсомольская?

----------


## Pumik

Учитывая то, что в вопросе есть намек  на микрорайон, может быть это на молдаванке, на Прохоровской с 9 этажки где пожарная часть

----------


## svs

По-моему, фотографировали со стройки высотки на углу Кировского сквера, выходящей на ул. Ониловой между Базарной и Б. Арнаутской

и еще вариант

г-на "Лондон" или корпус нар-хоза на Успенской угол пр. Мира.

----------


## жлоб с Куйбышева

Могли фотографировать с банка, который на Троицкой/Пушкинской

----------


## Hermione Granger

слушайте, а может єто фотографировали с пожарной башни, что возле вокзала и привоза на Пантелеймоновской? если зумированное изображение, то вполне может не быть собора на Пантелеймоновской и гостиницы Черное море. 
Кстати про гостиницу - тоже вариант что могли снимать оттуда.

----------


## Лунная сказочница

а мне кажется что многие левее берут. Фотограф явно находился на одной линии с вышками стадиона, соответственно белое здание -0 это ОЦНТИ и конус синагоги что на Еврейской/Ришельевской, посмотрев карту и проведя прямую линию от стадиона ЧМП можно предположить что сьемка велась с 12-этажки на Б.Арнаутской 15,т.к. при съемке дальше она должна была попасть в кадр
ПС: ну где же фотка в дневное время??

----------


## Pumik

......и хотя бы пару наводящих ответов........

----------


## Fankoni

Дайте просто четкую фотку !

----------


## Freez

> что-то мне нравятся такие башенки..  а вы их встречали?
> 
> 
>  дом угловой, стоит на перекрестке..


 Как я и говорил, этот дом стоит на углу Пушкинской и Жуковского.

З.Ы. +1 мне  :smileflag:

----------


## Kinger

Но основной ответ был все же другим:




> Пушкинская/Греческая

----------


## Scarlett

> Дайте просто четкую фотку !


 Даю более четкую фотку. Все ответы до этого были неверны.

----------


## Freez

> Но основной ответ был все же другим:


 Потому-что подсказка была:




> alim и cana одну улицу назвали правильну, другую - нет..
> еще подумайте..


 Я к тому, что если кто-то загадывает загадку, то он должен знать правильный ответ  :smileflag:

----------


## ~JP~

> Даю более четкую фотку. Все ответы до этого были неверны.


 Может гдето в районе Ивановского моста.

----------


## Скрытик

Ничего себе более четкую!  :smileflag: 
Здание слева внизу это начало Мечникова. А вот откуда снимали тогда не пойму. Впереди 16этажка на Новосельского.

----------


## Alternativa

Молдаванка, ул.Дзержинского.
Внизу здание Пединститута.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Снято, скорее всего, с одной из высоток на Колонтаевской улице. Дом внизу - это Педин (угол Колонтаевской и Старопортофранковской). Высотка вдали - общага (или гостиница) на Тираспольской ул. Ну и совсем вдали - стадион ЧМП.

----------


## Pumik

Может быть снимали с ОНМА с 7 корпуса

----------


## Pumik

Интересно, а , может быть, через день еще более близкая фотка появится, странно, почему не одного правильного ответа не было

----------


## job2001

> Снято, скорее всего, с одной из высоток на Колонтаевской улице. Дом внизу - это Педин (угол Колонтаевской и Старопортофранковской). Высотка вдали - общага (или гостиница) на Тираспольской ул. Ну и совсем вдали - стадион ЧМП.


 Я вообще то уже выше об этом писал Только с куполом немного напутал :smileflag:  Хотя и предсказал педин :smileflag: 
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=1898485&postcount=7171
Или может еще дальше? А купол -это педин на колонатевской-старопортофранковской? тогда снималось с высоток в районе Колонтаевской, Косвенной, садиковской.

И прекрасно виден дом на старопортофранковской 97 - памятник аркитектуры, он стоит таким углом небольшим. Ближняя высотка - это здание на тираспольской, там то ли гостинница была, то ли общага, сейчас офисы


Хотя еще раз посмотрел, судя по углу дома справа, попавшему в кадр, это следующая высотка, а то что я обозначил и есть этот попавший в кадр кусок дома.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

job2001 - да, именно так. Фото сделано с этой высотки с вероятностью 99%.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Молдаванка, ул.Дзержинского.
> Внизу здание Пединститута.


 Похоже на новую многоэтажку, аккурат напротив "Ювелирной мастерской"

----------


## GSX-R

> job2001 - да, именно так. Фото сделано с этой высотки с вероятностью 99%.


 или следующая за ним высотка Садиковская, 31

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Даю более четкую фотку. Все ответы до этого были неверны.


 Нуу, с таким зумом нечестно. Заметь, практически такой же кадр можно было получить с Тираспольской 10!

----------


## Sangina

Льва Толстого

----------


## cana

Садиковская 31, 5-6 этаж.

----------


## Dam

Тут скоро уже номер квартиры в ход пойдет)))

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я думаю, что обсуждение этой загадки можно прекращать. Ждем плюсов кому полагается, и загадываем дальше.

----------


## Лунная сказочница

На мой взгляд, загадка выложена несовсем корректно. Хотя сама идея угадывания расположения места фотографирующего  мне очень понравилась!  Ну ладно еще что снимок в вечернее время, ладно еще что с высоты, но оказывается это еще и зум сумашедший! Первоначальное фото лишь 1/4 часть выложенного последующего фото!!! Я уже всех домашних и знакомых замучила с этой загадкой, а тут оказывается это зум! Хотя бы предупреждали бы!

----------


## Pumik

колонтаевская 2

----------


## Pumik

> На мой взгляд, загадка выложена несовсем корректно. Хотя сама идея угадывания расположения места фотографирующего  мне очень понравилась!  Ну ладно еще что снимок в вечернее время, ладно еще что с высоты, но оказывается это еще и зум сумашедший! Первоначальное фото лишь 1/4 часть выложенного последующего фото!!! Я уже всех домашних и знакомых замучила с этой загадкой, а тут оказывается это зум! Хотя бы предупреждали бы!


 Абсолютно согласна, хорошо что на первой фотке не было видно одних только прожекторов ЧМП :smileflag: , а так как scarlett не спишит отвечать на варианты отгадок, то скоро наверное модель камеры будем угадывать. :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

ленинградская 3,но это уже как запасной вариант.
все же колонтаевская 2, напротив стена это от 4х этажки колонтаевская 1, через дорогу как говорилось педин старопортофранковская 36.
и этаж съемки наверное 6-7, можно еще предположить, что окна выходят на мечникова.
или же cana права насчет садиковской 31

----------


## Scarlett

Сana и Pumik угадали на 100 %.  Это с крыши дома Садиковская 31. Не даю +1 job2001 потому как в загадке говорилось очертить квадрат улиц, он назвал правильно садиковская и колонтаевская, но Косвенная это очень далеко уже. Спасибо всем.

----------


## Scarlett

> На мой взгляд, загадка выложена несовсем корректно. Хотя сама идея угадывания расположения места фотографирующего  мне очень понравилась!  Ну ладно еще что снимок в вечернее время, ладно еще что с высоты, но оказывается это еще и зум сумашедший! Первоначальное фото лишь 1/4 часть выложенного последующего фото!!! Я уже всех домашних и знакомых замучила с этой загадкой, а тут оказывается это зум! Хотя бы предупреждали бы!


 А загадка со львом в листве более корректна? Я считаю что загадка - это дело того, кто загадывает, если правила игры четко не описаны. В следующи раз буду предупреждать обо всех "но", усложняющих загадку.

----------


## Pumik

наверное, все таки, сana +1 ее вариант раньше  и точно.

----------


## Pumik

да, Фонтан
сейчас попробую ...

----------


## Паноптикум

я так и не поняла с загадкой панарамной : в начале  вроде был виден стадион? а  потом нет или я путаю

----------


## Pumik

стадион и потом был виден, просто в первом варианте было зумирование , а во втором в натуре

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Что-то в районе Красного Креста...

----------


## Scarlett

Это на 10 й Фонтана, где-то в районе Окружной?
Или как едешь вдоль забора 2го кладбища от завода Краян до красного креста?

----------


## Pumik

> Что-то в районе Красного Креста...


 первые предположения были правильными, Фонтан




> Это на 10 й Фонтана, где-то в районе Окружной?


 дальше 10

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Фонтан большой, поэтому это было не более чем предположением.

----------


## Scarlett

Значит это на 13 й фонтана, где одностороннее движение в сторону 16 й?

----------


## Pumik

если говорится про Дачную, то нет, это не она.
Дом, действительно, находится в диапазоне 13 -16 станции

----------


## Sangina

Гдето в районе Долгой... Писарева или Пионерский переулок,там есть домики подобного стиля.

----------


## Pumik

нет

----------


## Anait

Это ли не Костанди?

----------


## Pumik

нет, но тепло

----------


## Anait

ну может тогда Гаршина?

----------


## job2001

> Сana и Pumik угадали на 100 %.  Это с крыши дома Садиковская 31. Не даю +1 job2001 потому как в загадке говорилось очертить квадрат улиц, он назвал правильно садиковская и колонтаевская, но Косвенная это очень далеко уже. Спасибо всем.


 Я не ради плюсика, но истины ради;-) Косвенная была указана, потому что невозможно точно вспомнить высоту тех многоэтажек, поэтому и указал с запасом по высоте :smileflag:  Но все таки угол Садиковской и Коллонтаевской - это первое о чем подумал.
По загадке - Ахматовой?

----------


## Pumik

> ну может тогда Гаршина?


 


> По загадке - Ахматовой?


 нет

----------


## Anait

Моя последняя попытка-ул.Хрустальная?

----------


## Pumik

хрустальный переулок нет, там вообще 12 домов от силы

----------


## Alternativa

Может быть, где-то в районе ул. Львовской?

----------


## Fankoni

Мне тож показалочь, что Львовская, но там заборчики вроде как новее будут  :smileflag:

----------


## Alternativa

Или как вариант, в обратном направлении от 16 станции, не далеко от больницы № 8 кажется, есть что-то подобное, хотя это уже далековато от Костанди.

----------


## Sangina

Ну тогда наверное Шишкина соседка Костанди

----------


## Миз@нтроп

ул. Макаренко?!

----------


## Pumik

да, это львовская 4, Alternativa +1.
извините за задержку с правильніым ответом

----------


## Pinky

А вот вождь, где у нас остался еще?



С наступающей годовщиной великого октября, дорогие товарищи!

----------


## Dam

Такого хлама в санаториях валом...

----------


## cana

Люстдорфская дорога 1?

----------


## Pinky

> Люстдорфская дорога 1?


 хммм  в адресах не разбираюсь, можно ответить менее официальным названием

----------


## cana

Район дорожной детской клинической больницы.

----------


## Pinky

Правильно! И не район, а прям на территории  :smileflag:  Красный крест

----------


## Pumik

Где находится такое веселенькое дерево (квартал)
З.Ы.Может быть, такая загадка уже была :smileflag:

----------


## Scarlett

Это где-то в районе Украинского театра?

----------


## Anait

Это,кажись,где-то на Щепкина?

----------


## Pinky

екатерининская?

----------


## Scarlett

> Я не ради плюсика, но истины ради;-) Косвенная была указана, потому что невозможно точно вспомнить высоту тех многоэтажек, поэтому и указал с запасом по высоте Но все таки угол Садиковской и Коллонтаевской - это первое о чем подумал.
> По загадке - Ахматовой?


 Сорри

----------


## Anait

а ещё может,Гоголя?

----------


## cana

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Scarlett

Это не загадка. Отгадываем веселенькое дерево. Но меня распирает желание выложить эти фото. в одном из окон 2го этажа на одной из центральных улиц города висит мумия кошки. Видела ее давно и меня удивляет: в квартире явно живут и не бомжи. Неужели они не видят что кошка давно умерла и мумифицировалась прямо над их окном? или это како-то магический знак или ритуал? есть мысли?

----------


## Pumik

какой ужас!!!
где ж такое находится

----------


## Pumik

> екатерининская?


 да, екатериненская, но она большая...

----------


## cana

Екатериненская 47?

----------


## Pumik

нет, не 47, можно просто, границы улицами обозначить :smileflag:

----------


## cana

Между Троицкой и Еврейской?

----------


## cana

Между Екатериненской пл. и Ланжероновской?

----------


## Dam

Ну, дома свежевыкрашены... Но возле площади не видел вроде...

----------


## Pumik

> Между Троицкой и Еврейской?


 


> Между Екатериненской пл. и Ланжероновской?


 


> Ну, дома свежевыкрашены... Но возле площади не видел вроде...


 вот так по кварталу и дойдем до дерева, пока что еще идем

----------


## Dam

Бунина/Жуковского есть зеленый дом, по-моему...

----------


## Pumik

есть еще, дальше

----------


## Dam

Ну еще помню между М. Арнаутской и Большой...

----------


## Pumik

нет, есть еще

----------


## жлоб с Куйбышева

между Б. Арнаутской и Успенской

----------


## жлоб с Куйбышева

Между Екатерининской площадью и Новощепным рядом.
Я угадал, ставьте плюсик!

----------


## Скрытик

Возле 4х Болгаринов  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Возле 4х Болгаринов


 конечно же  :smileflag: 


на квартале Екатериненская между Базарной и Успенской

----------


## job2001

На скорость?

----------


## Hermione Granger

> На скорость?


 Осипова?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Новосельского ?

----------


## cana

Район Молдаванки?

----------


## job2001

> Новосельского ?


 Совершенно верно, +1
А это?

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Совершенно верно, +1
> А это?


 Нежинская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Канатная или Еврейская...

----------


## job2001

Еще варианты будут? :smileflag:

----------


## Св.Михаил

Княжеская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

На Княжеской такого дома точно нет.

----------


## Alternativa

Ну, разве что как варианты, Маразлиевская или Пастера. :smileflag:

----------


## Hermione Granger

Еще вариант - Тираспольская или Старопортфранковская

----------


## Pumik

Коблевская

----------


## job2001

Нет, пока все мимо, ближе всех Кайзер был

----------


## Pumik

Осипова

----------


## Alternativa

Канатный переулок.

----------


## job2001

> Канатный переулок.


 Нет, и не сказал бы что ближе, но что-то мне в вашем ответе нравится :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

Канатная :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Канатная


 Повторяетесь вслед за Кайзером :smileflag:

----------


## Fankoni

До боли знакомый дом, но точно не Маразлиевская.........может быть Осипова, между Троицкой и Еврейской !?

----------


## Pumik

> Повторяетесь вслед за Кайзером


 ссори, в таком стиле много домиков на Троицкой, 
но может Карантинная

----------


## job2001

> ссори, в таком стиле много домиков на Троицкой, 
> но может Карантинная


 Скажите, что же мне тогда понравилось в ответе Alternativa, что я его выделил из всех? :smileflag:

----------


## Fankoni

Могу еще предположить, что это Польская.

----------


## GSX-R

> Скажите, что же мне тогда понравилось в ответе Alternativa, что я его выделил из всех?


 то что это переулок. плюсик мне

----------


## Fankoni

Новая !?  :smileflag: 
Или может Мукачевский переулок, но там вроде больше серые дома.......

----------


## job2001

> то что это переулок. плюсик мне


 Для плюсика хотя бы первую букву названия :smileflag: ))

----------


## GSX-R

Нахимова

----------


## Pumik

> Скажите, что же мне тогда понравилось в ответе Alternativa, что я его выделил из всех?


 как уже ответили, то что переулок, но учитывая близость Еврейской и Канатной и отсутствие переулков в этом районе, то ...
Ониловой переулок, ну не Сабанский же?

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Для плюсика хотя бы первую букву названия))


 А! или Б! Эх, жаль, что "Н" назвал GSX-R

----------


## Fankoni

Или Нахимова  :smileflag:

----------


## GSX-R

Кажись я вспомнил.
это пер. Катаева

----------


## job2001

> Кажись я вспомнил.
> это пер. Катаева


 Вот видите, даже не букву вспомнили :smileflag:  +1

----------


## Anait

Ну Обсерваторный может быть

----------


## Anait

ай.косяк вышел,не успела.да и то неверно)))))

----------


## Kinger

Anait, неудачные ответы можно удалить (через кнопку исправить)

 а я прошу назвать не улицу, а бывшего хозяина этого здания..



 (в Одессе его имя было очень известно)))

----------


## job2001

Кстати, а все таки где мумия кошки? :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

> Anait, неудачные ответы можно удалить (через кнопку исправить)
> 
>  а я прошу назвать не улицу, а бывшего хозяина этого здания..
> 
> 
> 
>  (в Одессе его имя было очень известно)))


 Климов?)))

----------


## audit_n

Граф Потоцкий

Зы. А разве Климов- *было*?

----------


## Scarlett

Маразли?

----------


## cana

Авчинникову?

----------


## Kinger

вы очень далеко в историю залезли..))  
 под бывшим, я имел в виду последнего владельца здания, а он действовал там неск. лет назад..  ну, если трудно, давайте и по улице определимся..

----------


## job2001

торговая?

----------


## Pumik

старопортофранковская или мечникова

----------


## cana

Мечникова 15?

----------


## Pumik

мне кажется что єто бівший завод мороженного на мечникова

----------


## cana

> вы очень далеко в историю залезли..))  
>  под бывшим, я имел в виду последнего владельца здания, а он действовал там неск. лет назад..  ну, если трудно, давайте и по улице определимся..


 Имеется в виду, что до "Полярной звезды"  было в этом здании?

----------


## Kinger

это здание стоит на перекрестке, поэтому  можно назвать Торговую, Старопортофранковскую или Мечникова, все подходит.. (хотя фото делалось с СПФр)

  но наиболее близок Pumik - "єто бівший завод мороженного" ,  под бывшим хозяином здания я мав на увазі - АО "Полярная звезда".

----------


## cana

Адрес завода АО "Полярная звезда" - Мечникова 15.

----------


## Pumik

2 Scarlett
где же эта несчастная кошка?

----------


## Kinger

> Адрес завода АО "Полярная звезда" - Мечникова 15.


   может быть, но фото делалось с СПФр..   угадавших оказалось много, но победа присуждается cana за этот ответ..

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Там до революции женская гимназия была, а потом завод мороженого...

----------


## kim_403

а это где?

----------


## Freez

Дюковский парк, кинотеатр (вроде).

----------


## kim_403

правильно, вот это скорость, помогите с +

----------


## Скрытик

Помог.

----------


## audit_n

> Там до революции женская гимназия была, а потом завод мороженого...


 Здание, где в 1922-1924 гг. в стройпрофтехникуме №1 учился конструктор ракетно-космической техники, академик, дважды Герой Соц. труда С.П.Королев, а с 1949 года размещался городской холодильник. 

арх. *С.Ландесман*

----------


## Kinger

Вот такой вензелек на здании, не попадался вам?




 точность ответа - квартал..

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Маразлиевская, между пер. Нахимова и Сабанским ?

----------


## Kinger

> Маразлиевская, между пер. Нахимова и Сабанским ?


 увы, мимо..((

----------


## Pumik

Троицкая м/у Решельевской Осипова

----------


## recon

канатная примерно между успенской и базарной

----------


## trov

Канатная-Греческая

----------


## Kinger

> Канатная-Греческая


  Ответ точен..  это дом на Канатной, где Т-образный перекресток с Греческой..    +1

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Не помню, загадывал такое или нет... В общем, на скорость.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Похоже на Деволановский спуск

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Деволановский спуск. Сейчас там уже стройка офисного центра...

А это из "Фотографий, сделанных нами". Откуда снималось?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Похоже, что с телевизионной вышки, если я правильно "расшифровал" местность

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Местность расшифрована правильно, но это не телевышка.

----------


## cana

Дом на углу Сегедской и Гагарина? (Гагарина 25)

----------


## Fankoni

Это офис-центр  на пр. Шевченко, там где Наталка.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

На Гагарина 25 всего 5 этажей... Снимок разве сделан с пятиэтажки? Ну а с проспекта такого вида не получится.

----------


## Richard

Девятиэтажка в Ботаническом переулке?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ближе, но не там. Точка съемки повыше будет.

----------


## Teq

Строящаяся 16-ти этажка на М.Говорова?

----------


## Richard

> Ближе, но не там. Точка съемки повыше будет.


 Ну тогда новая 11-ти этажка рядом, на Армейской, 23  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard_I

Армейская, между Фонтанской дорогой и Сегедской?

----------


## rollin12

возможно с общежития политеха?

или еще один вариант- жк Пионер

 или со строительного крана )

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Два Ричарда район угадали. Но сразу скажу, что это не Армейская 23, поскольку куско этого дома виднеется в правом нижнем углу фото (хотя оттуда я тоже снимал).

----------


## Fankoni

Тьфу, Говорова 1 или 3.......

----------


## Freez

Снято с семнадцатиэтажки на Армейской (с крыши наверное).

----------


## trov

одна из 16-и этажек на Армейской

----------


## cana

Шампанский пер. 13?

----------


## Richard

Воздушный шар?

----------


## Fankoni

Сейчас еще окажется, что это на зуме снималось  :smileflag:  и это гостиница "Юность"  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Freez +1. Это 16-этажка на Армейской 15. Никакого зума. Хотите с зумом - выложу вечером :smileflag:

----------


## trov

> Снято с семнадцатиэтажки на Армейской (с крыши наверное).


  :smileflag:

----------


## Fankoni

ну все таки маленький зум есть  :smileflag:

----------


## Freez

> Freez +1. Это 16-этажка на Армейской 15. Никакого зума. Хотите с зумом - выложу вечером


 Буду идти вечером домой - пересчитаю этажи  :smileflag:

----------


## trov

не считай-их 16

----------


## job2001

> Freez +1. Это 16-этажка на Армейской 15. Никакого зума. Хотите с зумом - выложу вечером


 жаль не успел

----------


## Scarlett

Где находится дом с таким окном? На фото видно, что сам дом имеет  необычную планировку и находится в месте, известном своими необычными планировками домов.

----------


## recon

Воронцовский переулок дом с тремя стенами :smileflag:

----------


## Scarlett

> Воронцовский переулок дом с тремя стенами


 Да, это Воронцовский, но это не дом с тремя  стенами. Где этот дом в Воронцовском?

----------


## recon

Тогда воронцовский угол екатериненской площади

----------


## Scarlett

> Тогда воронцовский угол екатериненской площади


 Нет. Там на углу шикарный отреставрированный дом

----------


## Pumik

воронцовский пер вроде бы 2 номер, где раньше были конюшни

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Воронцовский 2 - это школа танцев. Какие конюшни?

----------


## recon

если вы имеете ввиду школу танцев "ансамбль Детство" то там действительно до революции были конюшни.Потому там на первом этаже потолки высокие(для лошадей) а на втором низкие(для сена).Но таких окон я в школе танцев не видел.

----------


## Pumik

> Воронцовский 2 - это школа танцев. Какие конюшни?


 


> если вы имеете ввиду школу танцев "ансамбль Детство" то там действительно до революции были конюшни.Потому там на первом этаже потолки высокие(для лошадей) а на втором низкие(для сена).


 если вопрос про конюшни еще актуален,
http://www.history.odessa.ua/publication2/stat08.htm

----------


## Scarlett

Это не конюшни. Это здание "зажато" между угловым домом с Екатер. площадью и "треугольным домом".

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я обещал загадку с зумом. Вот она. Итак, что снято и откуда?

----------


## cana

Снята Кирха.
Фотографировали с Раскидайловской?
Спасибо за интересную загадку.  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Не Раскидайловская. Обижаете фотоаппарат :smileflag:

----------


## cana

Неужели Балковская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

На фото есть все пдсказки

----------


## cana

Судя по сектору обзора - Колонтаевская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Дом на первом плане - на Колонтаевской у самого автовокзала... Но снималось не оттуда.

----------


## Pumik

еще виден корпус института связи и кирха, и общежитие или же центр стандартизации на Новосельского, может быть снимали на Маловского или еще левее с Фрунзе ближе к Краснослободской, не могу вспомнить где там такая труба может быть

----------


## cana

Средняя? между Бугаевской и Балковской.
Фотик - супер.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Где стоит дом на первом плане - говорил. Снималось не с Фрунзе. И не с Бугаевской / Средней.

----------


## cana

Парковая? Картамышевская?

----------


## Pumik

Ак Воробьева детская больница или Грушевского со стройки

----------


## Dam

Похоже, что Парковая... С бело-синего домика, бывшей общаги... С того района, короче.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Все неверно.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

неужели со 2й Заставы?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Уже ближе к искомому району, но не то...

----------


## Pumik

Еще дальше?!
Столбовая, Застава 1

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Обижаете фотоаппарат


 C района Ивановского моста?  :smileflag: 
Одно из двух - либо башня на территории Блэк Си Шиппинг Сервис (Стуса 2г), либо многоэтажка на Овидиопольской дороге 3. Хотя есть еще труба возле Ивановского моста  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> C района Ивановского моста? 
> Одно из двух - либо башня на территории Блэк Си Шиппинг Сервис (Стуса 2г), либо многоэтажка на Овидиопольской дороге 3. Хотя есть еще труба возле Ивановского моста


 Это конечно не та многоэтажка по Овидиопольской дороге 3, которая стоит у самого Ивановского моста, но +1 поставлю. Дело в том еще, чято по адресу "Овидиопольская 3" находится целый жилой микрорайон на территории Селекционного института. Вот оттуда, с девятиэтажки по адресу Овидиопольская 3 дом 71 и снималось.

И новая загадка. Где это?

----------


## Omega

Пастера?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## Omega

Тираспольская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## Omega

За библиотекой Горького?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## Скрытик

За пересыпским мостом?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Скрытик +1, нужна помощь с плюсиком.
А вот отгадка

----------


## Richard_I

> Скрытик +1, нужна помощь с плюсиком.
> А вот отгадка


 Сделано!

----------


## shadowofthemoon



----------


## Миз@нтроп

Этих ленточек у нас в городе - ну просто завались (с)  :smileflag: 
На Щепкина, на проспекте Гагарина, на Французском бульваре...
Это только то, что сразу вспомнилось.

----------


## Св.Михаил

Градоначальницкая?

----------


## Pumik

Успенская

----------


## ~JP~

Пастера

----------


## trov

Новосельского?

----------


## Pinky

Канатная

----------


## Richard_I

> 


 Фр. Бульвар/Белинского.... Это здание уже загадывали ...

----------


## Richard

> Фр. Бульвар/Белинского.... Это здание уже загадывали ...


 Соврешенно верно, глубокоуважаемый тезка! Это здание военной поликлиники, бывший суд

----------


## shadowofthemoon

> Фр. Бульвар/Белинского.... Это здание уже загадывали ...


 Только взял боец трехрядку, сразу видно - баянист  
не углядела
+1

----------


## Maksy

тема замерла...
Попробую поставить загадку без фото...
где находится
"Стоянка автомобилей специалистов из ФРГ"

----------


## Св.Михаил

возле кирхи?

----------


## Pinky

> тема замерла...
> Попробую поставить загадку без фото...
> где находится
> "Стоянка автомобилей специалистов из ФРГ"


 шота руставели улица, краян  :smileflag:  загадывали, кажется уже, даже с фоткой!

----------


## mlch

А кто вспомнит - где вот такая красота?
(Pinki совершенно прав и я, даже не дожидаясь автора предыдущей загадки, выкладываю свою)

----------


## Pumik

на преображенской

----------


## Буджак

Щепкина?

----------


## cana

Пастера?

----------


## mlch

Пока - все мимо. Хоть и близко.

----------


## job2001

Да, краян, лично загадывал :smileflag: 
по загадке - нежинская? или один из переулков в начале софиевской

----------


## mlch

> Да, краян, лично загадывал
> по загадке - нежинская? или один из переулков в начале софиевской


 Правильно!
Нежинская 38.
***
А такой дракончик где живет?

----------


## Anait

Не Белинского ли?где-то рядом с пер.Мукачевским?

----------


## cana

Новосельского 75, между Дворянской и Льва Толстого?

----------


## mlch

> Новосельского 75, между Дворянской и Льва Толстого?


 Абсолютно верно!

----------


## It was...

Ну это очень сложная фотозагадка.)) Для настоящих искателей.=)

----------


## Dam

На Пересыпи есть похожее перед Сахарным заводом, если с Поселка, то справа в глубине... Бывший цех завода Сопротивления. Хотя тут ты прав. Таких хренек  в промзонах немеряно...

----------


## It was...

Нет-нет.) Я конечно могу дать наводку на улицу и район, но это уже будет очевидно.) Скажу что улица имеет нейтральное название, недалеко от неё находится конечная маршруток (не помню номер, какая-то 16...) и еще эта улица выходит на железную дорогу (не на пересыпи)

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Может быть, Парковая. Частично проходит в промзоне, рядом с ЖД и конечной 164 и 165 маршруток на Слободке.

----------


## It was...

К сожалению нет, по Парковой пром зоны практически нет, кроме одной захудалой автобазы и пункт по сбору металоллома.) Да за ней есть еще один завод, находящийся на Почтовой, но это совсем не то. 
Но уже явно ближе.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ну, там рядом куча таких улиц. Даю еще версию - Агрономическая. Рядом те же 164/165 маршрутки и другим концом улица упирается в ЖД-ветку на нефтеперерабатывающий завод.

----------


## It was...

Дам подсказку что эта улица находится рядом с Промышленной и Химической.) У неё подобное название.))) Это уже самая силньая подсказка.

Кстати, любителям Индастриал-фото эта местность просто клад.))

----------


## Dam

Суперфосфатная что-ли?..

----------


## It was...

))))))))))))))))) Еще более дам посказу - это, кхм, можно сказать материал просто незаменемый и обязателен в каждом доме.)) Улица выходит прямо на железную дорогу и находится вдоль территории одного здоровенного предприятия.

----------


## Dam

На ум только Стекольная приходит... Но это я уже гадаю, конечно))

----------


## It was...

> На ум только Стекольная приходит... Но это я уже гадаю, конечно))


 Ты правильно гадаешь.))) Теперь будете знать что на Сахарном посёлке есть такая улица Стекольная, на которую можно выйти идя прямиком по Пестеля, которая упирается в Химическую и конечную маршруток.)) Там же налево наискость дугой идёт эта улица.))) УРА!

----------


## Dam

> Ты правильно гадаешь.))) Теперь будете знать что на Сахарном посёлке есть такая улица Стекольная, на которую можно выйти идя прямиком по Пестеля, которая упирается в Химическую и конечную маршруток.)) Там же налево наискость дугой идёт эта улица.))) УРА!


 Лучше, конечно, там вообще не часто ходить... Мрачные там места...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Я как-то случайно туда заехала, ухх, просто другой мир, но фоток бы оттуда хотелось (в соответствующей теме), ещё раз посодрогаццо (но сидя в кресле и болтая ногой))

----------


## Scarlett

Я уже выкладывала это фото, но просто как "интересное". Сейчас выкладываю в качестве загадки . "Где висит эта мумия кошки ?". Считаю возможным угадать, так как в районе этого дома было уже разгадано несколько загадок, а учитывая, сложность предыдущей загадки (Стекольная) - эта проще простого. :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

где то на канатной?
ужасный вид...

----------


## Scarlett

Нет. Это не Канатная.

----------


## GSX-R

судя по цвету здания Княжеская или Нежинская

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Или Маразлиевская...

----------


## Scarlett

> судя по цвету здания Княжеская или Нежинская


 Тепло

----------


## Pumik

может быть новосельского

----------


## Scarlett

> может быть новосельского


 Нет. Не Новосельского

----------


## Pumik

коблевская

----------


## Scarlett

> коблевская


 Нет. Я же говорила где тепло. Осталось назвать улицу точно и квартал или номер дома.

----------


## Pumik

нежинская между льва толстого и спиридоновской

----------


## Scarlett

> нежинская между льва толстого и спиридоновской


 Улица верно. Квартал нет.

----------


## Pumik

это может быть на нежинской между дворянской и торговой, номера от 26 до 40, там подобные дома

----------


## Scarlett

> это может быть на нежинской между дворянской и торговой, номера от 26 до 40, там подобные дома


 +1 за верный ответ.

----------


## Pumik

неужели 30 или 32 номер, недавно там была, уххх...
поражает людское безразличие...

----------


## Scarlett

> неужели 30 или 32 номер, недавно там была, уххх...
> поражает людское безразличие...


 Нет, между 34 и 36

----------


## Scarlett

Еще загадка. Откуда этот вид? Но разгадкой будет считаться ответ "Что находилось за моей спиной, когда я делала это фото?"

----------


## job2001

Кирпичный переулок, внизу поликлиника МВД, снималось с новостроя, за ним фишкафе и детский санаторий :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> неужели 30 или 32 номер, недавно там была, уххх...
> поражает людское безразличие...


 Это точно не 30-й! Там немного другие портики над окнами. Так случилось, что буквально три дня назад я возле 30-го номера оказался и его сфотографировал.

----------


## Scarlett

> Кирпичный переулок, внизу поликлиника МВД, снималось с новостроя, за ним фишкафе и детский санаторий


 Так неинтересно.  Хотя бы не так сразу. +1 тебе.
НОООО, Вопрос был "что за моей спиной, когда я делала фото". Фиш кафе я видеть не могла, а санаторий сбоку. Я видела вот что. Старый добрый яхт-клуб. А можно по этим фото сказать в какое время суток они сделаны?

----------


## job2001

> Так неинтересно.  Хотя бы не так сразу. +1 тебе.
> НОООО, Вопрос был "что за моей спиной, когда я делала фото". Фиш кафе я видеть не могла, а санаторий сбоку. Я видела вот что. Старый добрый яхт-клуб.


 фото с крыш - моя слабость :smileflag:  хотя у самого нет ни одной наверное, но вот разгадывать люблю
Фиш кафе кстати там кусочек крыши имхо виден внизу. Но вид конечно неплохой

----------


## trov

думаю,что рано-рано утром

----------


## Kinger

> А можно по этим фото сказать в какое время суток они сделаны?


  внутрення часть пирсов в тени, значит - утром.

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Так неинтересно.  Хотя бы не так сразу. +1 тебе.
> НОООО, Вопрос был "что за моей спиной, когда я делала фото". Фиш кафе я видеть не могла, а санаторий сбоку. Я видела вот что. Старый добрый яхт-клуб. А можно по этим фото сказать в какое время суток они сделаны?


 а мне кажется это не утром, а вечером, потому что вот кусочек (окончание) пирса левого освещен (тот пирс, который параллельный берегу). Под вечером я имею в виду часа 4.

----------


## Pinky

поддерживаю предидущего оратора, на вторую половину дня похоже больше.
Для любителей с крыш, загадка, и, одновременно новый(для меня и для многоих) вид на город, вернее на один из его районов

----------


## recon

Новострой возде дворца спорта на проспекте шевченко вид площаль 10 апреля-аркадия

----------


## Pinky

> Новострой возде дворца спорта на проспекте шевченко вид площаль 10 апреля-аркадия


 Немного не точно, но в целом, правильно, естественно, трудно не догадаться
новострой ближе к шампанскому переулку,рядом с "кукурузой", до дворца там далековастенько. 
Суть - то, что нас ожидает в случае застройки склонов...сплошные стены

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Ну спасибо хоть не чешками застраивают)

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А снималось случайно не с 9-этажки на углу Пионерской и Говорова?

----------


## Pinky

Нет, проспект шевченко, новострой перед парком.




> Ну спасибо хоть не чешками застраивают)


 те-же груши по-моему  :smileflag: 
чешки хоть ниже, компактнее...сравните высоту старых зданий, даже высоток, они просто теряются на фоне вновь возведенных дворцов.

----------


## Scarlett

> а мне кажется это не утром, а вечером, потому что вот кусочек (окончание) пирса левого освещен (тот пирс, который параллельный берегу). Под вечером я имею в виду часа 4.


 Снималось между 8:00 и 8:30 утра.  :smileflag: 
Trov был прав. Кстати, ваш аватар, госп. trov, тоже мог бы быть загадкой. Хотя Солнечная это уже не Одесса.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Оживлю обсуждение фотозагадкой.

----------


## job2001

нежинская?

----------


## cana

Торговая?

----------


## cana

Торговая 51?

----------


## recon

Базарная?

----------


## major21

Ю.Олеши?

----------


## Hermione Granger

Пастера?

----------


## Demon99

Даорянская , кажись 33?

----------


## Demon99

в смысле Дворянская

----------


## Demon99

> в смысле Дворянская


 Нет....Ошибся...

----------


## rollin12

возможно больница на слободке?

----------


## Kapy4inka

Большая Арнаутская

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Торговая 51?


 +1 за правильный ответ.

И новая загадка.

----------


## Алибабаевич

Библиотека в Треугольном (Книжном) переулке?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет.

----------


## GSX-R

Комсомольская

----------


## rollin12

кожвендиспасер

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

К Старопортофранковской близко, но ответы неверны.

----------


## Св.Михаил

Начало Мечникова?

----------


## GSX-R

Начало Новосельского
в районе Княжеской

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Начало Новосельского
> в районе Княжеской


 Тьфу, ну да. Я тоже подумал об этом здании, но перепутал адрес  :smileflag: 
Княжеская угол Новосельского

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это Мечникова, но не начало. Уточните (угол чего)?

----------


## Алибабаевич

Мечникова, угол Цветаева.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## cana

Мечникова угол Ленинградской?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Теплее.

----------


## GSX-R

Угол Раскидайловской

----------


## Алибабаевич

Перекопской победы? Градоначальницкая по-моему...

----------


## Св.Михаил

Колонтаевской?

----------


## cana

Градоначальницкая 52?

----------


## Алибабаевич

> Градоначальницкая 52?


 Квартира 16)))

----------


## cana

> Квартира 16)))


 Заоффтопить захотелось?

----------


## Scarlett

Мечникова угол Ясиновского. Здание бывшей спорт. школы, где теперь храм Кирилла и Мефодия?

----------


## GSX-R

> Градоначальницкая 52?


 На градоначальницкой нет номера 52.

----------


## cana

Мечникова 52 угол Градоначальницкой.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

все неверно

----------


## Omega

угол Дидрихсона?

----------


## Pumik

мечникова м/у пишоновской и ольгиевской

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот отгадка. Omega получает с вашей помощью плюс.

----------


## Kinger

в ответ принимаются адрес или история здания..

----------


## cana

Дворянская?

----------


## Эли4ка

а это случайно не французский б-р - там, где канатная дорога?

----------


## Kinger

пока мимо..((

----------


## job2001

Канатная, между базарной и м. арнаутской?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Старопортофранковская, Педин.

----------


## ~JP~

Кажется я это видела на Софиевской, спуск Маринеско.
Перапутала скорей всего на параллельной улице указаной выше.

----------


## Kinger

нет, ничего, даже близкого, пока нет..(((

----------


## Pumik

успенская за преображенской

----------


## ~JP~

Осипова

----------


## Velena

Екатериненская угол Успенско

----------


## Kinger

все в молоко..  даю подсказку - улица, на которой стоит этот дом, одним концом упирается в торжище, а другим - выходит к храму.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Коблевская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вполне возможно, но Коблевская только проходит через торжище, а не упирается в него концом.

----------


## ~JP~

Водопроводная

----------


## Kinger

> serg_anatol Коблевская?


  да, это здание возле цирка..  странно, что его так долго не узнавали.





> Коблевская только проходит через торжище, а не упирается в него концом


  спасиб за поправку..))

----------


## Nata220

Первая фотка - фасад, вторая - вид со двора (так, для интереса, т.к. двор закрытый)

----------


## Nata220

> Преображенская


 неа

----------


## carlitos

Мож это на Гоголя?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Дом в стиле модерн начала ХХ века постройки. Такие есть в Сабанском переулке, Жуковского угол Екатериниской, Ришельевской угол Троицкой... 

А вообще, фото такого качества я бы не выкладывал.

----------


## Nata220

Всё нет. Единственно скажу, что это переулок в центре.

----------


## Nata220

> Маяковского


 Тоже нет. Это дом на виду!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Тогда еще версия пер. Нечипоренко / Жуковского.

----------


## Nata220

> Тогда еще версия пер. Нечипоренко / Жуковского.


 Тоже нет. Audit n и Carlitos ищут в правильном направлении/районе.

----------


## job2001

некрасова? :smileflag:

----------


## carlitos

> некрасова?


 Опередил :smileflag:  между Гоголя и Преображенской естессно этот переулок :smileflag: 
Вижу ж по фоте, что де-то рядом со мной..

----------


## audit_n

> некрасова?


 Это что ж "Бюро эстетики..."?

----------


## GSX-R

А мне кажется что это пер. Щепкина.

----------


## Nata220

Не-не-не. Всё опять не то. Может это поможет - по этому переулку общественный транспорт не ездит.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Воронцовский переулок?

----------


## Nata220

> Воронцовский переулок?


 Нет, но очень близко

----------


## job2001

чайковского??

----------


## GSX-R

Сабанеев мост

----------


## job2001

если будет сабанский - очень удивлюсь, не помню совершенно там таких зданий, а на чайковского вполне может быть,.. хотя..мы сейчас узнаем :smileflag:

----------


## carlitos

Хм, остается р-н Сабонеевского  и тещиного моста

----------


## Nata220

> чайковского??


 Ура! Молодец. А дом этот видно, если стоять лицом к пер. Чайковского, а Оперный чтоб слева был. На арке ещё надпись "Нотариус"

----------


## Nata220

Уточняю, Чайковского 4

----------


## GSX-R

> если будет сабанский - очень удивлюсь, не помню совершенно там таких зданий, а на чайковского вполне может быть,.. хотя..мы сейчас узнаем


 обшибся я.
Сабанеев мост в ввиду имел

----------


## Pinky

загадываю сразу целую улицу  :smileflag:

----------


## blousik

Мясоедовская?

----------


## Ribeiro

А может Гераневая?

----------


## GSX-R

Артилерийская

----------


## Pinky

> Артилерийская


 Оперативно  :smileflag:  Артиллерийская. Точно, ставлю плюс.

----------


## job2001

Ну тогда первое на скорость -

----------


## cana

Гоголя?

----------


## flyer-korowka

Тираспольская площадь

----------


## job2001

> Тираспольская площадь


 Да, конечно +1
И раз пошли целые улицы - их у меня есть в количестве одной :smileflag:

----------


## Demon99

Похоже на Долгую?

----------


## job2001

> Похоже на Долгую?


 нет
Эту улицу я уже загадывал :smileflag:

----------


## Ribeiro

> нет
> Эту улицу я уже загадывал


 Бугаевская

----------


## job2001

совершенно верно

----------


## Алибабаевич

Что-то новенькое будет?

----------


## Kinger

Хочете новенького.?  Есть у меня..

----------


## Hermione Granger

гм, зоопарк может?

----------


## sector80

> Загадка первая.
> Что это за место? Оно имеет отношение к Гумилеву и гражданской войне в Испании.


 ул.Известковая

----------


## mlch

> ул.Известковая


 Доброе утро!

----------


## sector80

> Доброе утро!


 ну простите простите :smileflag:  только сегодня на тему попал :smileflag:

----------


## crupie

Это не Одесса - но тоже хорошо :smileflag: 
Пора кстати расширять географию...

----------


## job2001

Позволю себе. Эта тема все-таки про Одессу, и кроме того по одной активной загадке в текущий момент времени. Если Ильичевск, Б-Д, Южный и т.п. - лучше создать другие темы.

----------


## Fankoni

Судя по горе на заднем плане, это вообще на Крым похоже......

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Тема звучит как "*История и современность Одессы - фотозагадки*". Оффтоп будет удаляться, а нарушители - наказываться.

----------


## Scarlett

Что-то Kinger завис с ответом на свою загадку. Ау! Была версия про зоопарк. Давайте новую!

----------


## Kinger

> Что-то Kinger завис с ответом на свою загадку. Ау! Была версия про зоопарк. Давайте новую!


  ответ был неверен..  жду других вариантов..

----------


## crupie

> Судя по горе на заднем плане, это вообще на Крым похоже......


 Точно Крым... Рыбачье... 
Там кондиционеры даже на чердаках... :smileflag:

----------


## Fankoni

У Кингера вообще жесть загадака, где этот кантик отыскать можно !?......

----------


## Kinger

> У Кингера вообще жесть загадака, где этот кантик отыскать можно !?......


  Уверяю вас, что мимо этого дома вы проходили тысячу раз.. (только голову не поднимали.)))

----------


## ~JP~

Ришельевская угол Жуковского

----------


## Kinger

> Ришельевская угол Жуковского


 
 наконец-то..,   ~JP~  +1

----------


## Pinky

Откуда снято? Сразу предупреждаю, зум присутствует

----------


## Скрытик

Чудо-город?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> зум присутствует


 М-да.... присутствует, не то слово  :smileflag: 
Среднефонтанская или ещё дальше, р-н. площади Толбухина например?

----------


## Pumik

Среднефонтанская 16-этажка где жд кассы

----------


## job2001

Артиллерийская 1?
Хотя скорее фонтанская 8\6 или даже Палубная

----------


## GSX-R

Судя по высоте, телевышка на фонтанской дороге.

----------


## Pinky

> Среднефонтанская 16-этажка где жд кассы


 Йес, йес, герл! +!

serg_anatol тоже получает 

В самом начале вообщем-то вектор был выбран правильный  :smileflag:

----------


## Scarlett

Новая загадка!
Где это7 Что это за здание? Критика по поводу веток не принимается  :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Французский бульвар?

----------


## Joozy

скорее всего я опять неправ,но мне кажется это Бульвар Искусств

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Или санаторий Молдова

----------


## Pumik

Кирпичный пер угол Французский бульвар

----------


## Bora

> Новая загадка!
> Где это7 Что это за здание? Критика по поводу веток не принимается


 Кирпичный переулок, милый дом, ранее в нём обитал достаточно известный костоправ Одессы, сын коего мой крестный...  :smileflag:  Но им оставили лишь первый этаж сего здания. Второй - разбит на 'квартиры'...

----------


## rollin12

молдова

----------


## Scarlett

> Или санаторий Молдова


 Точно Санаторий Молдова

----------


## Волька

У кого какие идеи?

----------


## HBK

Староконный рынок?

----------


## Волька

> Староконный рынок?


 не ,слегка подалее будет...

----------


## Richard_I

> У кого какие идеи?


 Б.Арнаутская, между Пушкинской и Осипова?

----------


## Волька

> Б.Арнаутская, между Пушкинской и Осипова?


 четко, да

----------


## job2001

И тишина...
попробую разбавить, прошу прощения если уже было

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Лейтенанта Шмидта ?

----------


## job2001

> Лейтенанта Шмидта ?


 Нет

----------


## Св.Михаил

Нежинская?

----------


## Freez

> И тишина...
> попробую разбавить, прошу прощения если уже было


 Похоже на Александровский проспект.

----------


## job2001

Ближе всех был Кайзер

----------


## GSX-R

Чижикова

----------


## Joozy

похоже на Гимназическую

----------


## job2001

все ходят кругами :smileflag:

----------


## Joozy

хм,может Осипова..?

----------


## Волька

пожалуй, в этом районе остается еще только одна улица... М.Арнаутская... между Л.Шмидта и Гимназической...
Хотя, почему-то напоминает Троицкую от Преобр. до Мира...

----------


## Good++++

Канатная

----------


## job2001

Уже назвали две улицы между которыми этот дом стоит, а вот той на которой - пока нет :smileflag:

----------


## Joozy

э,Успенская? :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

Успенская?

----------


## Velena

Большая Арнаутская

----------


## Radist

Может, Базарная?

----------


## Scarlett

ул. Новая

----------


## Pumik

Малая Арнаутская между Л.Шмидта и Осипова

----------


## job2001

> Большая Арнаутская


 Совершенно верно, +1, чуть проехав Канатную.

----------


## job2001

А вот такой где дом (опять таки не уверен, что уже не загадывали)

----------


## Demon99

> А вот такой где дом (опять таки не уверен, что уже не загадывали)


 Успенская-Осипова?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Успенская-Осипова?


 С улицей согласен, но, мне кажется, что между Екатерининской и Александровским проспектом.

----------


## job2001

А я не согласен с улицей :smileflag:

----------


## Св.Михаил

> А я не согласен с улицей


 Не важно, мы уже большинством голосов решили, что это Успенская )))

----------


## GSX-R

пер. Ониловой

----------


## job2001

даже не знаю..то ли дальше, то ли ближе чем предыдущий вариант..наверное где то также  :smileflag:

----------


## GSX-R

> даже не знаю..то ли дальше, то ли ближе чем предыдущий вариант..наверное где то также


 даже не знаю ... подсказали, или запутали своим ответом..наверное также и оставили в неведении :smileflag:

----------


## GSX-R

Вариант: Базарная, в р-не Заславского

----------


## Joozy

Семинарская?

----------


## Pumik

может быть Новосельского м/у Толстого и Лютеранский, и в окне вроде как новострой отражается похожий :smileflag: а может быть и нет

----------


## Волька

> может быть Новосельского м/у Толстого и Лютеранский, и в окне вроде как новострой отражается похожийа может быть и нет


 не, это точно не там, я там хожу 2 раза на день...

но своих вариантов пока нет

----------


## Sangina

Торговая

----------


## job2001

нет, первые 3 варианты были нааамного ближе :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

Большая Арнаутская

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Может быть Канатная?

----------


## dimoil

Малая Арнаутская?

----------


## Fankoni

Может быть Грибоедова !?

----------


## job2001

> Может быть Грибоедова !?


 Совершенно точно, грибоедова-шухевича-покровский :smileflag:  +1

----------


## GSX-R

где такая "колоннада"?


кто быстрее

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Такая колоннада стоит на Торговой угол Садовой - это медучилище. Раньше в этом доме были конюшни...

----------


## GSX-R

> Такая колоннада стоит на Торговой угол Садовой - это медучилище. Раньше в этом доме были конюшни...


 +0.5 за сложность загадки
 и +0.5 за полноту ответа :smileflag:

----------


## GSX-R

А где дом такой- двухцветный?



изаинения за качество фото

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Чего-то мне это напоминает ул. Конную.

----------


## Лимонадик

а мне кажется, что это где-то около пересечения Торговой и Пастера

----------


## GSX-R

нет

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А если это Софиевская на участке от Ольгиевской до Торговой?

----------


## GSX-R

> А если это Софиевская на участке от Ольгиевской до Торговой?


 Первые два варианта ближе "географически", но этот мне нравиться больше :smileflag:

----------


## dimoil

Мне кажется надо по молдованке пройтись

----------


## Dam

Не переулок Богданова случаем?

----------


## GSX-R

> Мне кажется надо по молдованке пройтись


 не надо. 



> Не переулок Богданова случаем?


 не он.

----------


## dimoil

Дворянская?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Воронцовский переулок?

----------


## job2001

пер. Ляпунова

----------


## GSX-R

это улица.
не Дворянская.
первые два ответа были гораздо ближе.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Тогда - Княжеская!

----------


## GSX-R

> Тогда - Княжеская!


 тогда +1

между Ольгиевской и Конной.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ух, а я-то думал, где это именно в том районе видел этот дом...

----------


## Лимонадик

давайте еще загадки!!

----------


## Волька

О, нешел... хотя, думаю, это будет не сложно... что это?

----------


## HBK

Волька Трамвайное депо?

----------


## HBK

или корпус завода на молдованке

----------


## Волька

1. нет...
2. нет...

----------


## Лимонадик

если не обшибаюсь - Новый Рынок, да?  нет?

----------


## Волька

жаль, но ошиблась...

----------


## Noel

Валиховский переулок?

----------


## Зимняя

вид с Тещиного или Сабанеевого мостов?

----------


## Волька

то, что "вид" это точно, только не с мостов...
а вид на что?

----------


## Зимняя

> то, что "вид" это точно, только не с мостов...
> а вид на что?


 на акваторию порта :smileflag:  на заднем плане

----------


## Волька

думаю, нужно уточнить...
здание, которое выделяется, что это?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

С таким качеством отгадывать не хочется. 
Моя версия - район Товарной.

----------


## Волька

сильно далеко от Товарной.
... качество, на жаль, лучше не будет, т.к. это обрезка, а основное фото было сделано не из-за этого здания, а просто видовое...

----------


## Noel

р-н Ольгиевской/Софиевской

----------


## Волька

могу сказать только, что это центр, хороший центр...
если буду говорить "холодно" или "тепло" по названиям улиц, это будет не интересно, и ответ будет дан с 2-3 вариантов...

----------


## Лимонадик

безумный вариант конечно - то может это здание бывшего ТЮЗа, который теперь СПА Центр Формула в переулке Чайковского?

----------


## Fankoni

Мне почему-то кажется, что это в районе Приморская/Армянский....какой-то из корпусов СРЗ...

----------


## GSX-R

Филармония

----------


## Волька

нет, это не СРЗ и не пер. Чайковсого...
если до вечера ничего не будет, выставлю более полное фото...

и не филармония...

----------


## Волька

все же, чуть-чуть больше...

----------


## GSX-R

Чайная фабрика

----------


## Волька

чайная фабрика: высокое здание, которое советской постройки и выглядит иначе, хотя, могу и его показать, только ракурс не такой...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Эх Вы, это же "бубльгум" (с)  :smileflag: 
Здание "Главпочтамта" на Садовой, только вид с тыльной стороны.
P.S. Могу предположить, что фотографировали с "КИРХИ"?!

----------


## Волька

serg_anatol, Вы правы, причем оба раза...
+1...
научите кто-то балбеса, как их ставить "+"?... (меня в смысле)

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Оффтоп был удален. А чтобы не было желания оффтопить - вот вам простенькая загадка.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Может быть Ковалевского?

----------


## Pumik

ковалевского 24

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Pumik +1

----------


## Миз@нтроп

А я, а ка же, я?!  Мне просто казалось, что № дома, попросту не актуален - на фото, его отчётливо видно  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Эта загадка, думаю, будет посложнее.

----------


## job2001

Не знаю почему, но ассоциации с Серова, Южной, Ризовской...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нет. Это даже не тот район. Подсказка во внешнем виде дома.

----------


## Demon99

> Эта загадка, думаю, будет посложнее.


 Пропробую... Молдаванка, Либо Михайловская (последний квартал), либо рядом пер.Интернациональный... Хотя.. может и ошибаюсь..

----------


## Fankoni

Слободка какая-то наверно.......

----------


## Св.Михаил

Район Пересыпи или Лузановки

----------


## GSX-R

район Рекордная, Бреуса, Лип

----------


## job2001

> Нет. Это даже не тот район. Подсказка во внешнем виде дома.


 Тогда Пересыпь - первый этаж часто затапливался :smileflag:

----------


## Fankoni

Чепиги, Щеголева, Кутузова.........Андреевского

----------


## GSX-R

Еще вариант-Известковая

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Чепиги, Щеголева, Кутузова.........Андреевского


 Ага, Церковная, Лузановская... Что там еще в Дубльгисе есть?  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это Пересыпь. Но среди названий улиц правильного ответа не было. Правильный ответ вытекает из особенностей дома :smileflag:

----------


## Св.Михаил

Может, Первый заливной?

----------


## Св.Михаил

Или Одария?

----------


## GSX-R

Плыгуна

хотя если ответ "вытекает" то все таки Заливной

----------


## Fankoni

> Ага, Церковная, Лузановская... Что там еще в Дубльгисе есть?


 Ну а что, эти улицы постоянно подтапливаются.........

может быть где-то в районе радиобазара !?!?

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Плыгуна
> 
> хотя если ответ "вытекает" то все таки Заливной


 Ты еще скажи "одно из двух: либо Богатова, либо Головатого"  :smileflag:

----------


## GSX-R

> Ты еще скажи "одно из двух: либо Богатова, либо Головатого"


 На эксклюзивность и первоочередность ответа не претендую :smileflag:

----------


## Fankoni

Думаю GSX-R угадал с Заливным  :smileflag:  хотя их два вроде  :smileflag:

----------


## GSX-R

> Думаю GSX-R угадал с Заливным  хотя их два вроде


 Если Заливной, то угадал не я, а Святой Михаил.
Кайзер, ты где? Давай отгадку- работать не могу! :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Святой Михаил получает +1 за Первый заливной переулок, он же Плыгуна. Сам домик расположен между Атамана Головатого и поликлиникой.

----------


## Pinky

Где такое счастливое детство?

----------


## job2001

> Где такое счастливое детство?


 Успенская, чуть ниже Александровского пр. :smileflag:

----------


## Pinky

+1 А, нет, чтобы другим дать погадать  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> +1 А, нет, чтобы другим дать погадать


 А я его не успел когда-то загадать, меня опередили в прошлый раз :smileflag: Очень популярный дом как я погляжу :smileflag:

----------


## Noel

А ну-ка я попробую.
Откуда сфотографировано?

----------


## MASLO

> А ну-ка я попробую.
> Откуда сфотографировано?


 Фото в таком качестве, еще и такого размера...

----------


## GSX-R

пл. Независимости

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Скорее всего с одной из многоэтажек на Бреуса в районе рынка Малиновский. Я сам оттуда много снимал.

----------


## Noel

GSX-R 
правильно
http://i022.radikal.ru/0712/69/e8f40284c4f3.jpg
----------
Как плюсик поставить?

----------


## Тигран

Наверное все встречали этот загадочный "Стоунхендж" и задумывались для каких же целей он был создан...

----------


## job2001

парк победы - место приземления НЛО :smileflag:

----------


## Тигран

> парк победы - место приземления НЛО


 В смысле парковка НЛО ? Тогда - верно... :smileflag:

----------


## Тигран

А где этот фонарь ?

----------


## GSX-R

Где дом такой?


извинения за качество

----------


## Тигран

> Морской транспортный банк. ул. Гоголя


 таки да...

----------


## Волька

[QUOTE=GSX-R;2048029]Где дом такой?

Базарная?

----------


## Pumik

Матросский спуск

----------


## GSX-R

неа  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Напоминает чем-то район Конной-Торговой-Софиевской, но ДубльГИС эо упорно отрицает.

----------


## job2001

А мне таки спуски напоминает в районе Матросского, может Скидановский илиОльгиевский?

----------


## Pumik

> А мне таки спуски напоминает в районе Матросского, может Скидановский илиОльгиевский?


 как показывает тот же Дубль Гис :smileflag:  11 номер, из перечисленных спусков, только на Матросском. Но судя по наклону это все таки, какой то спуск

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нет, это на те спуски никак не похоже. Там гораздо более крутые уклоны. Уклон как раз такой, как в начале ул. Нежинской.

----------


## GSX-R

нет.

----------


## GSX-R

*Кайзер* развивайте мысль


и номер не одиннадцатый. это я так неудачно правильный номер зарисовал.  :smileflag:

----------


## Волька

по идее, номер должен быть четным...
ну не Пастера же это...

----------


## Noel

Уж скорее Коблевская

----------


## Волька

может Градоначальницкая...

----------


## GSX-R

> Уж скорее Коблевская


 уточни ответ

----------


## Noel

GSX-R 
Коблевская, между Ольгиевской и Конной

----------


## GSX-R

нет

----------


## Волька

Ольгиевская-Новосельского

----------


## GSX-R

> Ольгиевская-Новосельского


 +1 Noel за улицу
+1 Волька за уточнение

----------


## Kinger

а где вот такой  барельф висит ?

----------


## recon

> а где вот такой  барельф висит ?


 Греческая угол ришельевской?

----------


## Kinger

да.. быстро ((

----------


## Dam

Это ЧМПэшный дом. Его когда-то называли "Осиное гнездо". Все стремились там получить квартиры...

----------


## Волька

чтоб на выходных скучно не было...

----------


## Скрытик

Нежинская?

----------


## Волька

увы...

----------


## Св.Михаил

Пер.Каретный угол Лютеранского, было месяца 3 назад

----------


## Richard_I

> чтоб на выходных скучно не было...


 Уже было: https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=1736082&postcount=6275

----------


## Волька

верно...
дырявая память - ведь просмотрел все страницы топика...

----------


## Kinger

> Это ЧМПэшный дом. Его когда-то называли "Осиное гнездо". Все стремились там получить квартиры...


   Ну, не совсем, все.., вот где, например жило руководство ЧМП:


 может кто-то указать улицу..?

----------


## Скрытик

Преображенская?

----------


## osip

Приморский бульвар?

----------


## Omega

Пушкинская

----------


## Omega

Беру свои слова обратно. На Пушкинской жил Данченко.

----------


## Kinger

> Приморский бульвар?


  Да, верно,   +1

 и сразу еще загадка:



 (снимок сделан в наши дни, в Одессе..)

----------


## rollin12

> Да, верно,   +1
> 
>  и сразу еще загадка:
> 
> 
> 
>  (снимок сделан в наши дни, в Одессе..)


 это на проспекте пролетарской культуры!!!!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Сейчас этот проспект - улица Жаботинского. Дом - 2-этажная "сталинка" а-ля Адмиральский проспект, причем сам дом сейчас моет даже относиться к улице Ивана Франко.

----------


## Kinger

Ответ Kaiser_Wilhelm_II верен..   

 дополню подробностями - дом находится на 6 Ст БФ, напротив трамвайной остановки. Улица, действительно, носит название Жаботинского, но в самом ее начале на доме висит вот такая гордая табличка.., наверное, скоро снимут..

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Загадка на скорость.

----------


## Omega

Карантинный переулок?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## Скрытик

Бунина?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## Pumik

Базарная?

----------


## Лимонадик

Канатная?

----------


## Richard_I

> Загадка на скорость.


 Баранова?

----------


## GSX-R

может садовая?

----------


## Velena

Пантелеймоновская

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Richard_I получает заслуженный плюс. Это Княжеская между Сеченова и Новосельского.

----------


## crupie

> Pumik +1


 Не Ковалевского!  :smileflag: 
 ПЕШОНОВСКАЯ!

----------


## MURZILKA

Где  ещё  загадки!!!!

----------


## mlch

> Где  ещё  загадки!!!!


 А слабо самой загадать?   :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Ну тогда я позволю себе - это опять таки не помню, было или нет? Но в любом случае имхо на скорость

----------


## Pumik

осипова?

----------


## job2001

нет

----------


## cana

Княженская?

----------


## job2001

нет

----------


## Alternativa

М. Арнаутская.

----------


## job2001

> М. Арнаутская.


 Да ,точно, около пр. Мира, +1
А вот небольшая панорама, сорри за качество - погода нелетная была :smileflag:  откуда снято?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Слева - Щорса, справа - Селекционный институт.

----------


## job2001

Вопрос был откуда снято :smileflag:  Хотя бы район приблизительно

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Снято с Бугаевки, например из офисного центра на Дальницкой / Бугаевской. Если зум - то может быть даже какая-то из высоток на Балковской напротив ФОЗЗИ.

----------


## GSX-R

С трубы возле ивановского моста  :smileflag: 


общежитие на Строганова

только есть у меня сомнения, что слева Щорса. больше на Фрунзе похоже. 
поэтому снято может с Парковой, 
или с Михайловской.
проще было бы опредлеить, если бы указали хотя бфы приблизительный угол съемки панорамы.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

На фото четко видно новый дом около самого Ивановского моста, справа от него - две девятиэтажки в Селекционном институте, а слева - кучу многоэтажек на Щорса.

----------


## job2001

> С трубы возле ивановского моста 
> 
> 
> общежитие на Строганова
> 
> только есть у меня сомнения, что слева Щорса. больше на Фрунзе похоже. 
> поэтому снято может с Парковой, 
> или с Михайловской.
> проще было бы опредлеить, если бы указали хотя бфы приблизительный угол съемки панорамы.


 Ответ прозвучал :smileflag:  так что +1,но прошу помочь с ним кого-то, вот ракурс чуть левее

----------


## GSX-R

правильный ответ Михайловская.
ставлю + кайзеру. сектор "обстрела" он первый определил.

не получается. прошу помочь.

----------


## mlch

> правильный ответ Михайловская.
> ставлю + кайзеру. сектор "обстрела" он первый определил.
> 
> не получается. прошу помочь.


 А у меня - получилось  :smileflag: 
Кстати! Предыдущей загадкой навеяло. А где это?
Сразу отметаю самые "популярные" ответы.  :smileflag:  Это не Маразлиевская и не Дерибасовская.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Лермонтовский санаторий...

----------


## mlch

> Лермонтовский санаторий...


 Нет

----------


## Pumik

Пироговская

----------


## job2001

А не Успенская ли это, в конце где-то...
Кстати, прошу все таки помочь поставить + GSX-R

----------


## Pumik

> А не Успенская ли это, в конце где-то...
> Кстати, прошу все таки помочь поставить + GSX-R


 помогла

----------


## mlch

Не Успенская и не Пироговская

----------


## Pumik

может быть Новосельского

----------


## job2001

Ну тогда еще как вариант - Софиевская или Маринеско

----------


## Richard

Ну раз тут пока такое затишье - я тож одну картинку подброшу:

----------


## Pumik

церковь на территории военного госпиталя на Пироговской

----------


## Richard

Аха  :smileflag:  +1  Бывший клуб части  Слева внизу 600-й мерин с номерами "палка-палка" - личный транспорт слуги Божия  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

По моей загадке. 
Не Новосельского, не Софиевская и не Маринеско.
Даю подсказку. Может так будет проще угадать.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Осипова?

----------


## Dam

Не Щепкина, случаем?..

----------


## mlch

> Не Щепкина, случаем?..


 Она самая!
Там еще и вот такое окошечко с маской имеется.  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

От я... Я на Щепкина 8 и Щепкина 10 все чердаки облазил... Правда, ничего интересного не нашел...

Зато у себя на компе нашел вот такое. Угадывайте. Что, где и когда?

----------


## Pumik

Это не Собор после взрыва? честно говоря, не представляю мог ли он так выглядеть

----------


## job2001

может оперный после пожара? но смущает башня справа

----------


## Kinger

> может оперный после пожара? но смущает башня справа


  что-то мне кажется, что это пожарная башня..

----------


## Richard

А мне кажется что это колокольня Преображенского собора

----------


## Скрытик

А мне таки напоминает пожарку возле ЖД вокзала да и арки у здания слева похожи на вокзальные. Правда компоновка какая то не такая.

----------


## Зимняя

а мне парк Шевченко, примерно этак середины 19 века

----------


## Richard

> А мне таки напоминает пожарку возле ЖД вокзала да и арки у здания слева похожи на вокзальные. Правда компоновка какая то не такая.


 Но ведь пожарка  - здание явно сталинской архитектуры? Значит построена в середине 50-х. Когда ж ее могли так разрушить?

----------


## job2001

> Но ведь пожарка - здание явно сталинской архитектуры? Значит построена в середине 50-х. Когда ж ее могли так разрушить?


 Мне казалось что это здание Александровского полицейского участка..но могу и ошибаться.
Тогда - может еще это последствия взрыва складов в 18 году?

----------


## mlch

> От я... Я на Щепкина 8 и Щепкина 10 все чердаки облазил... Правда, ничего интересного не нашел...
> 
> Зато у себя на компе нашел вот такое. Угадывайте. Что, где и когда?


 Это - развалины Старого базара. Башня простояла аж до 50-х годов 20-го века, пока не упала. Слава Богу, никого не убила  :smileflag: 
Вот как это выглядело в 1873 году (гравюра Вахренова):

----------


## Алибабаевич

Не похоже... Башня немного уже колокольни... Не такая конусообразная.

----------


## Pumik

> Не похоже... Башня немного уже колокольни...


  :smileflag: , уже удалила, вероятно mlch прав

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*mlch* безоговорочно прав. Это Старый Базар, фото сделано в начале 20-х гг. Помогите с плюсиком.

----------


## GSX-R

> *mlch* безоговорочно прав. Это Старый Базар, фото сделано в начале 20-х гг. Помогите с плюсиком.


 помог. хоть в чем то в угадывании поучавствовал :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

И еще о башнях.
Думаю, что это - загадка на скорость. Где была эта башня?
Хотя, возможно, и сейчас она там есть, просто у меня нет современной фотографии.

----------


## GSX-R

В порту. Где нибудь в районе хлебной гавани.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Первая мысль - Еврейское кладбище напротив Второго христианского. Только башни такой там нет сейчас...

----------


## mlch

Оба неправы, но Кайзер ближе географически.

----------


## GSX-R

Институт сухопутных войск
бывший

----------


## mlch

> Институт сухопутных войск
> бывший


 Нет.
И все равно - вариант Кайзера - ближе  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Территория насосной станции на Водопроводной

----------


## Noel

то часом не башня на Водопроводной, где Одесгорводоканал счас находится?

----------


## GSX-R

А цветной фотограйии нет? :smileflag: 
Если башня из красного кирпича, то может быть она находилась по Водопроводной, за мостом.

----------


## Fankoni

Похоже Кайзер в точку попал  :smileflag:  но мне тож почему-то казалось, что это на территории Еврейского кладбища......

----------


## Fankoni

сейчас эта башня без верхушки стоит....

----------


## Pumik

> сейчас эта башня без верхушки стоит....


 может быть башен было несколько, помимо того низа за еврейским кладбищем? :smileflag: 
низ башни очень похож на то, что осталось сейчас, под рекламным щитом))

----------


## mlch

Кайзер, Noel и GSX-R ответили правильно и практически одновременно.
Noel и GSX-R відал по плюсику, а с плюсиком для Кайзера - прошу кого-нибудь помочь.
Вот как это выглядело с Чумки когда-то.

----------


## Скрытик

Помог.

----------


## mlch

> может быть башен было несколько, помимо того низа за еврейским кладбищем?
> низ башни очень похож на то, что осталось сейчас, под рекламным щитом))


 То что стоит на территории Еврейского кладбища - это замурованные ворота. Их было две штуки. Сохранились только левые, благодаря тому, что возле них расстреляли "Инностранную коллегию" в 1918-м.

----------


## Pumik

sorry, за каламбур
а, где такой дом

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Княжеская между Ольгиевской и Конной.

----------


## Pumik

правильно, 22 номер

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

номер запамятовал...

----------


## Pumik

а, что и где вот это?
тоже легко

----------


## GSX-R

инфекционная больница, вроде так

----------


## Pumik

> инфекционная больница, вроде так


 нет

----------


## Fankoni

Не Чкаловский !?!?

----------


## Лимонадик

мне напоминает военный госпиталь

----------


## Pumik

и не Чкаловский, и не Военный госпиталь,
но все рядом

----------


## Fankoni

Голубые ели не везде встретишь.......может киностудия !?

----------


## Pumik

> Голубые ели не везде встретишь.......может киностудия !?


 нет, но близко

----------


## Noel

Гамарника\Французский б-р

----------


## Pumik

нет

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Район Уютной, Ясной, Отрадной?

----------


## Скрытик

Удельный переулок?

----------


## Pumik

> Район Уютной, Ясной, Отрадной?


 нет

----------


## Pumik

> Удельный переулок?


 нет, вы отдаляетесь

----------


## Зимняя

кирпичный переулок, детский санаторий

----------


## Fankoni

Спортивный переулок, там в глубине есть что то похожее......

----------


## Pumik

> кирпичный переулок, детский санаторий


 Это кирпичный переулок, но не детский санаторий, а детский сад, Кирпичный пер 4, в котором живут минимум 15 кошек.

----------


## Зимняя

а разве там еще остался детский сад? насколько мне помнится, их оттуда убрали уже давно, только туберкулезный кажется детский санаторий и остался. хотя это не суть важно  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> а разве там еще остался детский сад? насколько мне помнится, их оттуда убрали уже давно, только туберкулезный кажется детский санаторий и остался. хотя это не суть важно


 да, детский сад там еще существует, но к санаторию Хаджибей никакого отношения не имеет, с него давно сняли вывеску дс, но он еще числится садиком

----------


## GSX-R

умерла тема
жалко

----------


## Fankoni

GSX-R 
Пошел бы пофоткал, оживил  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

ну тогда на скорость -

----------


## mlch

Вам хочется загадок?
Их у меня есть!
Ну вот, например. Где этот балкончик?

----------


## mlch

Упс! Job2001 опередил. Свою не убираю, но сначала давайте разгадаем его. Мой вариант - Польский спуск.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Сначала обсуждаем загадку* job2001*, после ее взятия отгадываем загадку от *mlch*

----------


## Dam

> ну тогда на скорость -


 Есть что-то похожее на Пастера...

----------


## job2001

нет

----------


## GSX-R

Жуковского

----------


## job2001

нет.

----------


## Pumik

Бебеля

----------


## Fankoni

Польский переулок

----------


## job2001

нет, скажем так у первых двух вариантов и правильного ответа есть что-то общее. Еще чуть-чуть подожду и дам подсказку  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

Может быть буква П в названии?)
Преображенская

----------


## mlch

Интересно, что общее у Польского спуска и Пастера? Буква П?  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Ну вот, Подсказку давать не пришлось :smileflag:  Какие еще остались варианты? :smileflag:

----------


## Fankoni

Пантелеймоновская  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Петра Великого

----------


## Pumik

наверное Пушкинская

----------


## job2001

Кто больше? :smileflag: 
А ведь это не двор, это фасад можно сказать, многие (если не все) его видели :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Слушайте! А это не Павловский дом на Куликовом поле?

----------


## Fankoni

:smileflag:  Петра великого

----------


## job2001

> Слушайте! А это не Павловский дом на Куликовом поле?


 К своему стыду я не знаю Павловский ли это дом, но то что его видно с Куликова поля - точно :smileflag:  Прошу помощи с +1. Как оказалось связи с буквой П еще больше :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

а по второй загадке, можно 
Осипова

----------


## Fankoni

Накинул  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> К своему стыду я не знаю Павловский ли это дом, но то что его видно с Куликова поля - точно Прошу помощи с +1. Как оказалось связи с буквой П еще больше


 Павловский дом дешевых квартир - это Канатная 81, угол Итальянского бульвара. В свое время - самый большой жилой дом в Одессе был. Но мы, видимо имеем в виду разные дома. Так что от плюса я вынужден отказаться.
Играем дальше.
Видимо - на фотографии Пироговская 21 ?

----------


## mlch

> а по второй загадке, можно 
> Осипова


 Нет, к сожалению

----------


## job2001

> Павловский дом дешовых квартир - это Канатная 81, угол Итальянского бульвара. В свое время - самый большой жилой дом в Одессе был. Но мы, видимо имеем в виду разные дома. Так что от плюса я вынужден отказаться.
> Играем дальше.


 аа, вспомнил теперь... Ну в любом случае играть дальше не имеет смысла - улицу на П и куликово поле объединить нетрудно :smileflag:  Да и выходит этот дом как раз на Куликово поле... Но в любом случае вы первым угадали так сказать стиль домов и дворов, похожее решение я только на разумовской и старопортофранковской помню, когда двор огорожен кованым забором и выходит фасадом, только здесь какой-то совсем дешевый вариант получился :smileflag: 
Да, пироговская 21.
По вашей загадке - не Вознесенский ли переулок?

----------


## mlch

> аа, вспомнил теперь... Ну в любом случае играть дальше не имеет смысла - улицу на П и куликово поле объединить нетрудно Да и выходит этот дом как раз на Куликово поле... Но в любом случае вы первым угадали так сказать стиль домов и дворов, похожее решение я только на разумовской и старопортофранковской помню, когда двор огорожен кованым забором и выходит фасадом, только здесь какой-то совсем дешевый вариант получился


 Еще на Жуковского 30 есть. И еще где-то в районе Софиевской видел.
Нет. Не Вознесенский.

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Еще на Жуковского 30 есть. И еще где-то в районе Софиевской видел.


 И еще как минимум один. Придется сфоткать и загадать  :smileflag:

----------


## Fankoni

Отрадная или Уютная

----------


## mlch

> Отрадная или Уютная


 Правильно. Отрадная 8

----------


## Fankoni

По кусочку белого здания справа узнал )))) да, улочки там сказочные.....

----------


## mlch

Ну а вот это где?

----------


## Pumik

троицкая угол маразлиевской

----------


## mlch

+1 С первой попытки  :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

> Павловский дом дешевых квартир


 На самом деле не Павловский, а дом Павлова... Так его всегда называют. Говорят, там снимали квартиры учителя гимназий и прочая небогатая интеллигенция... Да и я там снимал квартиру лет 10 назад... "Гостинка" тех времен...

----------


## mlch

> На самом деле не Павловский, а дом Павлова... Так его всегда называют. Говорят, там снимали квартиры учителя гимназий и прочая небогатая интеллигенция... Да и я там снимал квартиру лет 10 назад... "Гостинка" тех времен...


 Что-то меня сегодня на занудство и крючкотворчество тянет.  :smileflag: 
Вот два кусочка с плана Одессы 1894 года. 
Тут четко написано - Павловский. 
Сканировал с оригинала собственноручно, поэтому за подлинность ручаюсь.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

кто-то, кстати, вынес это игру в масштабы телевидения--недавно видела рекламу на каком-то одесском канале

----------


## Dam

> Что-то меня сегодня на занудство и крючкотворчество тянет. 
> Вот два кусочка с плана Одессы 1894 года. 
> Тут четко написано - Павловский. 
> Сканировал с оригинала собственноручно, поэтому за подлинность ручаюсь.


 Ну... У меня есть карта 1871 года, так там улица Госпитальная называется им. 19 февраля 1861 года ( отмена крепостного права). я к чему...  Я говорю, как его называют в наше время...

----------


## job2001

идея ширится :smileflag: 
http://community.livejournal.com/odessit/1117002.html

----------


## Fankoni

Блин, а я уже какие выходные собирался выйти с фотиком на охоту, столько мест интересных присматриваешь, пока в пробках стоишь  :smileflag: ..........так теперь фотик сломался....

----------


## Nofret

> кто-то, кстати, вынес это игру в масштабы телевидения--недавно видела рекламу на каком-то одесском канале


 Да, на АТВ, и призы победителям обещают :smileflag:

----------


## Волька

> кто-то, кстати, вынес это игру в масштабы телевидения--недавно видела рекламу на каком-то одесском канале


 офтоп немног... идея не новая для телеканалов... еще года 3-4 назад подобное было на каком-то канале...

----------


## Волька

телевидение само по себе, а мы сами... продолжим...
может качество плохое - фоткал из авто в двидении...

----------


## Dam

На Балковской возле Дюкиша есть что-то похожее...

----------


## Волька

с первой попытки... 
+1

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Опередили...

----------


## Dam

> с первой попытки... 
> +1


 Ну да, такие халупы мало, где остались))) Там еще на углу Раскидайловской есть прикольный домик с бюстиками чуваков)))

----------


## Scarlett

Новая загадка. Где это? Улица и квартал - правильный ответ. Извините, что темновато. Время на увлечения есть только после 18:00  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

жуковского

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Дом угловой, на перекрестке под острым углом стоит.

----------


## Scarlett

> жуковского


 Нет. Холодно. Не Жуковского

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А не может ли это быть район Асташкина, пл. Льва Толстого?

----------


## Зимняя

Маразлиевская?

----------


## dimoil

Пастера?

----------


## Pumik

Пироговская напротив поворота на Марииненскую

----------


## Скрытик

КРАВЧИК!
У нас не принято давать загадки пакетами и тем более до разгадки предыдущей загадки.

----------


## Скрытик

Кравчик, что с первого раза не понимаем?

----------


## kravshikk

ну прямо уж набросился ,вместо здрасте,можно уж и повежливее,а что последнюю решили уже

----------


## Скрытик

> ну прямо уж набросился ,вместо здрасте,можно уж и повежливее,а что последнюю решили уже


 Да я первый раз вроде вежливо написал.
Но в ответ получил пакет из трех загадок.
А последняя загадка если и решена то не было подтверждения от автора загадки.

----------


## Scarlett

Все ответы не верны. Ближе всех територриально был  Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

----------


## Pumik

Новосельского

----------


## Scarlett

> Новосельского


 Нет. Подсказка: улица на которой находится здание уже загадывалась раньше.

----------


## kravshikk

привет,все ок-так на чем мы остановились?

над чем думаем,я не уловил,

я понял я в первый раз не увидел своих фоток и сообщ. на форуме вот и повторился

----------


## job2001

> Нет. Подсказка: улица на которой находится здание уже загадывалась раньше.


 просю пардону конечно :smileflag:  но проще наверное назвать улицы, которые еще не загадывались :smileflag: 

Спиридоновская?

----------


## Pumik

Старопортофранковская в квартале пер. Асташкина/Тираспольская

----------


## Scarlett

> просю пардону конечно но проще наверное назвать улицы, которые еще не загадывались
> 
> Спиридоновская?


 Нет.

----------


## Scarlett

> Старопортофранковская в квартале пер. Асташкина/Тираспольская


 Нет, но близко. Даже очень

----------


## Pumik

Ленинградская или Садиковская

----------


## Scarlett

> Ленинградская или Садиковская


 Нет. Но в этом районе. Подскажу: напротив очень знаменитое здание (заведение)

----------


## Jorjic

Тогда Старопортофранковская, возле Тираспольской.

----------


## Scarlett

> Тогда Старопортофранковская, возле Тираспольской.


 Нет. Прохладно.

----------


## Pumik

колонтаевская

----------


## Scarlett

> колонтаевская


 Нет.

----------


## Маргарита

Мечникова угол Градоначальницкой

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Асташкина угол Спиридоновской.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Может быть 10-я школа?!

----------


## Alternativa

Мне тоже кажется Мечникова, вроде бы здание общежития.

----------


## Pumik

мечникова/раскидайловской напротив

----------


## Scarlett

> Мечникова угол Градоначальницкой


 Правильно. +1

----------


## Scarlett

> Может быть 10-я школа?!


 10я школа построна совсем в дургом стиле. Это бывшая летная школа.

----------


## Pumik

где находится дом с такой стеной?

----------


## Маргарита

Княжеская, 1 (Старопортофранковская угол Княжеской)

----------


## Pumik

> Княжеская, 1 (Старопортофранковская угол Княжеской)


 нет, далеко

----------


## Sangina

Гоголя?

----------


## Pumik

> Гоголя?


 нет, тоже далеко

----------


## Dam

В Валиховском есть что-то похожее...

----------


## Pumik

все дальше и дальше

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Сеченова между Княжеской и Пастера. Там училище какое-то.

----------


## Pumik

> Сеченова между Княжеской и Пастера. Там училище какое-то.


 нет.
Маленькая подсказка - это в другом районе

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Кузнечная возле перекрестка с Успенской?

----------


## Скрытик

Район Музкомедии?

----------


## Pumik

вот Скрытик перешел в нужном направлении)

----------


## Зимняя

Итальяский бульвар?

----------


## Скрытик

Гамарника?

----------


## Sangina

Белинского

----------


## Pumik

все нет

----------


## Скрытик

Лермонтовский?

----------


## Зимняя

Мукачевский?

----------


## Pumik

нет, твой первый вариант был ближе

----------


## Зимняя

вообще мне кажется, что это либо кусок по Итальянскому, либо где-то начало Французского. потому что по этой стороне дальше идет госпиталь, по той - военная поликлиника. кстати, это может быть кк раз и ее стена

----------


## Скрытик

Мариининский?

----------


## Pumik

нет, это все не там

----------


## Зимняя

военкомат?

----------


## Pumik

что б не затягивать на 3 дня, более доступный вид здания

----------


## Скрытик

Просто Французский?

----------


## Pumik

нет, не бульвар

----------


## job2001

вице-адмирала азарова?

----------


## Pumik

нет

----------


## Зимняя

Отрадная?

----------


## Pumik

нет

----------


## Скрытик

Последняя версия - Белинского.

----------


## Dam

Семинарская была?))

----------


## Скрытик

> Семинарская была?))


 Ага, по имени Гамарника  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

все не верно

----------


## Omega

Канатная?

----------


## Pumik

> Канатная?


 нет, ушли в другую сторону

----------


## recon

Белинского?

----------


## Pumik

> нет, твой первый вариант был ближе


 Ссори,за путанницу, пост адресован Скрытику, вариант имеется ввиду Гамарника.

----------


## Скрытик

Пироговская?

----------


## Pumik

Кстати, разработчики ДубльГис не посчитали нужным обозначить этот дом и соседний с ним на карте Одессы.

----------


## Pumik

> Пироговская?


 нет

----------


## Скрытик

Ну тогда совсем последний вариант на сегодня - проспект Гагарина.
но то что я его видел (дом) это 100%  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Ну тогда совсем последний вариант на сегодня - проспект Гагарина.
> но то что я его видел (дом) это 100%


 не проспект Гагарина, но думаю что видел точно, тем более с проспекта :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> не проспект Гагарина, но думаю что видел точно, тем более с проспекта


 Я названия переулков там не помню - хотя бродил в свое время очень много  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Матросова что ли? :smileflag:  в ботаническом точно такого нет, и 2 артиллерийском тоже

----------


## Pumik

> Матросова что ли? в ботаническом точно такого нет, и 2 артиллерийском тоже


 нет, выложу утром еще один вид с явной подсказкой (ну если сейчас не разрешится)

----------


## Hedin

Где-то у моря, по Французкому бульвару.. Не скажу точно, но вроде в районе Гагрина..

----------


## Fankoni

Может Романа Кармена !?  :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

если по Матросова - то где-то там в глубине. 
а не может ли это быть двор, заезд в который рядом со школой? там есть пару причудливых зданий

----------


## Pumik

> Может Романа Кармена !?


 Fankoni +1
Романа Кармена 12, дом виден с проспекта Гагарина за школой.

----------


## Pumik

а рядышком стоит 10 дом, где сохрнаилась такая резьба на воротах.

----------


## Pumik

а такие окошки на чердаке где?
если уже было поправьте.

----------


## Richard_I

> а такие окошки на чердаке где?
> если уже было поправьте.


 Азарова?

----------


## Pumik

> Азарова?


 нет

----------


## Richard_I

> а такие окошки на чердаке где?
> если уже было поправьте.


 Отрадная, 16?

----------


## Pumik

нет

----------


## Richard

Хм, а я вот уверен, что это дом на Отрадной, за магазином "Муза". Я мимо него почти каждый день на Отраду ходил

----------


## Pumik

> Хм, а я вот уверен, что это дом на Отрадной, за магазином "Муза". Я мимо него почти каждый день на Отраду ходил


 может быть в Отрадном такой дом тоже есть, но это не Отрадная, но тепло.

----------


## Richard

Оно?

----------


## Pumik

нет, я фотографировала не его, не Отрадную 16, все очень просто.

----------


## Richard

> нет, я фотографировала не его, не Отрадную 16, все очень просто.


 интересно, а какой же адрес тогда у этого дома?

----------


## Pumik

> интересно, а какой же адрес тогда у этого дома?


 другой, но очень близко, очень

----------


## Richard

> другой, но очень близко, очень


 ггггг.... Медленно схожу с ума.... Столько лет прожил в том районе, столько лет ходил мимо этого дома на море и вот стоило мне поселиться на Фонтане, как выясняется, что дом этот с Отрадной куда-то переехал  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard_I

> нет, я фотографировала не его, не Отрадную 16, все очень просто.


 Как вариант, Ясная

----------


## Pumik

> ггггг.... Медленно схожу с ума.... Столько лет прожил в том районе, столько лет ходил мимо этого дома на море и вот стоило мне поселиться на Фонтане, как выясняется, что дом этот с Отрадной куда-то переехал


 без паники дом на Отрадной стоит, присмотрись к фотографии и прийдет ответ, тем более если этот район знаком

----------


## Pumik

> Как вариант, Ясная


 нет, уходите в другую сторону, ну все рядом

----------


## Richard_I

Мукачевский переулок?

----------


## Richard_I

> ггггг.... Медленно схожу с ума.... Столько лет прожил в том районе, столько лет ходил мимо этого дома на море и вот стоило мне поселиться на Фонтане, как выясняется, что дом этот с Отрадной куда-то переехал


 Это фото Отрадной, 16. Просто они братья  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Мукачевский переулок?


 Он самый, Мукачевский 5, вероятнее всего зеркальное отражение.
Richard_1 +1
Richard за настойчивость +1

----------


## Pumik

последнее что у меня осталось из загадок, вот, 
где это?

----------


## Dam

> последнее что у меня осталось из загадок, вот, 
> где это?


 Арка что-ли возле бульвара Искусств?.. Похоже очень...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Или Косвенная, рядо с Разумовской, или район Пастера-Княжеская-Сеченова.

----------


## Pumik

все нет.

----------


## Richard

> Это фото Отрадной, 16. Просто они братья


  Ура! Мой разум спасен!

----------


## GSX-R

Новосельского, между Сеченова и Ольгиевской

----------


## Pumik

> Новосельского, между Сеченова и Ольгиевской


 нет, переходите в другой район

----------


## GSX-R

Краснослободская или Слободская

----------


## Pumik

> Краснослободская или Слободская


 нет, очень далеко

----------


## GSX-R

Можно еще попробую?
район Цветаева-Лазарева

----------


## Pumik

> Можно еще попробую?
> район Цветаева-Лазарева


 нет, надо искать в центре

----------


## Волька

может Базарная?

----------


## Alternativa

Осипова.

----------


## Freez

> последнее что у меня осталось из загадок, вот, 
> где это?


 Улица Черноморского казачества. Забор одного из предприятий (или что-там еще находится  :smileflag: )

----------


## Pumik

все нет, но первые два в правильном районе.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Александровский пр-т. или Б. Арнаутская

----------


## Pumik

нет, тепло

----------


## Alternativa

Может быть где-то в районе Софиевская - Преображенская, или Гоголя?

----------


## Pumik

> Может быть где-то в районе Софиевская - Преображенская, или Гоголя?


 нет, холодно

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> нет, тепло


 Может быть Ониловой или Екатерининская (между Базарной и Б. Арнаутской). Хотя, не исключаю и Пантелеймоновскую (между Александровским проспектом и Екатерининской)

----------


## Pumik

> Может быть Ониловой или Екатерининская (между Базарной и Б. Арнаутской). Хотя, не исключаю и Пантелеймоновскую (между Александровским проспектом и Екатерининской)


 нет

----------


## Pumik

думаю,что все проезжали мимо этого дома

----------


## Kinger

> думаю,что все проезжали мимо этого дома


  Пушкинская - Успенская.?

----------


## Dam

Софиевская?..

----------


## Pumik

нет

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Еще парочка вариантов:
Иностранной коллегии,
М. Арнаутская

----------


## Pumik

Один из парочки оказался правильным. :smileflag: 
Малая Арнаутская 15.

----------


## Волька

кто помнит - эта дата где?

----------


## Scarlett

[QUOTE=Волька;2123403]кто помнит - эта дата где?[/Q

Французский бульвар?

----------


## job2001

А мне почему-то хочется сказать, что Александровский проспект

----------


## Pumik

или Бебеля возле Александровского проспекта

----------


## Волька

все нет...

----------


## job2001

Тогда второй вариант - Базарная

----------


## Волька

не Базарная

----------


## blousik

Софиевская?

----------


## Pumik

Новосельского

----------


## dimoil

Торговая?

----------


## Kinger

Троицкая, "Биостимулятор"

----------


## Волька

> Троицкая, "Биостимулятор"


 В точку. +1

----------


## job2001

Вопрос простой - улица :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

Французский бульвар/Госпитальный пер

----------


## job2001

Нет, уточню или подскажу даже, улица где дом стоит,а не улица с которой фотографировал :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Домик этот на Мечникова строят...

----------


## job2001

Нет, этот домик не на Мечникова, я имел в виду желтый дом, а не новострой, новстрой еще на другой улице :smileflag:

----------


## Demon99

Похоже на Лунина/Адмиральский проспект..

----------


## Demon99

Или все таки в районе Мечникова? Пер. Митракова?

----------


## Demon99

Или Манежная

----------


## Noel

И.Франко\пер. Нефтянников

----------


## Dam

> Или все таки в районе Мечникова? Пер. Митракова?


 В районе Мечникова -- это точно... Но Митракова заканчивается гаражами... Может переулок М. Книлович? Или как он там сейчас называется? Ольгиевский?..

----------


## Св.Михаил

Судя по ракурсу новостроя, фотограф находится за железной дорогой, то есть Краснослободская или один из переулков типа 1-го Известкового или Севастопольского

----------


## Зимняя

Скидановский?

----------


## Dam

> Скидановский?


 Ну да, я там живу))

----------


## Зимняя

ну с такой точностью я твой адрес не знаю  мы маму на днях отвозили, где-то в ваших краях подобное видели

----------


## Dam

> ну с такой точностью я твой адрес не знаю  мы маму на днях отвозили, где-то в ваших краях подобное видели


 Я тоже видел, а понять где, к своему стыду не могу...

----------


## job2001

ближе всех был Demon , хотя не скажу что совсем

----------


## Dam

> ближе всех был Demon , хотя не скажу что совсем


 Теперь только остается узнать в каком именно сообщении))

----------


## MURZILKA

Мне  почему  то  тоже  кажется  что  это  Адмиральский  проспект.

----------


## recon

похоже на адмиральский между палубной и новаторов

----------


## Dam

> похоже на адмиральский между палубной и новаторов


 Только, если Стикон строит по всему городу одинаковые дома... Этот дом строиться на Мечникова...

----------


## job2001

нет, похож на мечникова но адмиралдьский гораздо ближе
ну и повторюсь - улицу на которой стоит дом :smileflag:

----------


## Iriya

Потриса Лулумба?))

----------


## Demon99

Адмиральский ближе?? Ну тогда Новаторов что ли?

----------


## job2001

Я сказал ближе, но это не значит что это адмиральский :smileflag:  Но место тоже очень даже посещаемое, очень даже :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

> Я сказал ближе, но это не значит что это адмиральский Но место тоже очень даже посещаемое, очень даже


 уж не краснова ли?

----------


## Iriya

ой точно..сорри)) перепутала..
может Корабельная?)

----------


## job2001

нет. Даже не знаю как подсказать, чтобы сразу все не догадались. Скажем так  - наверное достаочно многие его видели, но из-за волнения присущего этому месту не могут узнать :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

судостроительная

----------


## job2001

> судостроительная


 Хотелось бы уточнить, какое место на судостроительной такое волнительное? :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

где-то возле больницы водников?

----------


## Зимняя

а еще в том районе, пусть и не совсем близко, волнительное место- ипподром и корпуса сухопутки

----------


## Pumik

вот уже уточнили,
если нет, то может біть Говорова, где то возле роддома

----------


## Demon99

Ну и загадка))) Попробую еще. Может Кленовая? Хотя что там волнительного...

----------


## job2001

Demon? как обычно ближе всех :smileflag:  но и Pumik заслужила +: :smileflag:

----------


## Demon99

Так что угадали?? Или нет еще? Тогда может Тополевая?)))

----------


## Pumik

на педагогической , но что ж там такое, может волнительно біло когда фонтанскую ремонтировали :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

это то здание, что в форме подковы что ли? его вроде с Пионерской видно

----------


## Demon99

С.Варламова, а не Пионерская)))) Может и она...

----------


## Зимняя

хотя если это ТОполевая, то тогда стройка это черняховского 1, а там рядом "волнительный" памятник кивалову  :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

> С.Варламова, а не Пионерская)))) Может и она...


 для меня она Поинерская. так же как и Гамарника, а не Семинарская

----------


## Зимняя

не, все таки или Пионерская, или Говорова

----------


## job2001

> Так что угадали?? Или нет еще? Тогда может Тополевая?)))


 Вот теперь совершенно точно, адрес Тополевая, так виден с Черняховского - между банком и исполкомом, но из внутреннего дворика роддома тоже виден.
Ну и на скорость - башенка

----------


## Dam

> Вот теперь совершенно точно, адрес Тополевая, так виден с Черняховского - между банком и исполкомом, но из внутреннего дворика роддома тоже виден.
> Ну и на скорость - башенка


 Греческая, возле моста. Новый дом...

----------


## Pumik

или может сабанский пер

----------


## osip

Польская угол Греческой ?

----------


## job2001

> Греческая, возле моста. Новый дом...


 Скорость не подвела :smileflag:  +1

----------


## Pumik

думаю, что будет на скорость, фрагмент дома, который находится на улице...

----------


## Joozy

что-то такое знакомое,но никак не могу вспомнить нверняка
Преобрженскя?

----------


## Pumik

> что-то такое знакомое,но никак не могу вспомнить нверняка
> Преобрженскя?


 нет, далеко ушли

----------


## Omega

Олеши

----------


## Joozy

мдя,может в районе Пироговской???

----------


## Pumik

Omega, +1

----------


## MURZILKA

Давно  не  была  в  том  районе. Рискну  предположить - Больница  Водников. Хотя  могу  ошибаться.

----------


## recon

А вот это думаю загадка на скорость.Вроде еще не загадывали этот дом

----------


## MURZILKA

> Давно  не  была  в  том  районе. Рискну  предположить - Больница  Водников. Хотя  могу  ошибаться.


 Извиняюсь, опоздала...И  перепутала.

----------


## Sundry

> А вот это думаю загадка на скорость.Вроде еще не загадывали этот дом


 кокон

----------


## recon

> кокон


 да +1
греческая 35,КОКОН

----------


## Pumik

Всех С Новым Годом!!!
Думаю, что на скорость, где это?

----------


## Sundry



----------


## Omega

Осипова

----------


## Demon99

> Вложение 124122


 Гимназическая?

----------


## Pumik

> Осипова


 если это на мою загадку))), то нет

----------


## Зимняя

> Всех С Новым Годом!!!
> Думаю, что на скорость, где это?


 Канатная\Малая Арнаутская?

----------


## Omega

*Pumik*, это первое, что мне пришло в голову. Вторую я тогда не видела. Очень знакомое что-то, но не могу понять что))))

----------


## Pumik

> Канатная\Малая Арнаутская?


 нет

----------


## job2001

не торговая случаем?

----------


## Pumik

> не торговая случаем?


 не, это в другой район Вы ушли.

----------


## job2001

тоже видел недавно, но где не помню последний вариант - базарная в районе екатериненской - сквера...

----------


## Pumik

нет, но в этом районе

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Pumik - Успенская между Преображенской и Дегтярной? 

Sundry - чего-то мне сдается, что это вид на главный корпус Педина со стороны Мечникова.

----------


## Pumik

[QUOTE=Kaiser_Wilhelm_II;2145482]Pumik - Успенская между Преображенской и Дегтярной? 
Совершенно верно,Успенская м\у Заславского и Утесова

----------


## Pumik

А можно еще одну скоростную?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нет. У нас есть еще одна неразгаданная загадка.

----------


## Kapy4inka

> Вложение 124122


 школа Столярского?

----------


## Pumik

Меня терзают смутные сомненья, что автор последней загадки не очень внимательно ознакомился с правилами загадывания (если вообще ознакомился)...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Загадка-то интересная, но автору не мешало бы озвучить свое мнение по поводу прозвучавших версий.

----------


## Pumik

Ответ на графити так и не появился...кажется, что надолго.

----------


## rollin12

мне тут подсказали что работа это не одессита. кто то заезжий рисовал ))) места так и не знаю.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

В общем, загадка с графити считается снятой с обсуждения. Ждем ваших загадок.

----------


## Pumik

Ну, тогда, где такое здание?

----------


## Kapy4inka

> Ну, тогда, где такое здание?


 в конце приморского бульвара?

----------


## Pumik

> в конце приморского бульвара?


 нет

----------


## Alexandr

Дом отдыха (бывший) где-то на 11 фонтана.

----------


## Pumik

> Дом отдыха (бывший) где-то на 11 фонтана.


 нет, увы, на 11 Фонтана, уже не осталось домов отдыха

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Территория Сан. "Чкалова"?! Или где-нибудь рядом, на Французском бульваре.

----------


## Pumik

> Территория Сан. "Чкалова"?! Или где-нибудь рядом, на Французском бульваре.


 нет, Alexander был в верном направлении

----------


## Fankoni

Рискну предположить, что это Красные зори  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Рискну предположить, что это Красные зори


 нет

----------


## Ivanov 2000

Похоже на  санаторий Горького. С обратной стороны фонтан.

----------


## Pumik

> Похоже на  санаторий Горького. С обратной стороны фонтан.


 нет

----------


## Fankoni

Может быть какой-то из санаториев или домов отдыха в районе монастыря.......

----------


## Pumik

ну, скажем, какой-то из санаториев точно :smileflag:

----------


## Demon99

Не на Фонтане это точно. Значит на Французком. Или надо точнее))?

----------


## Pumik

> Не на Фонтане это точно. Значит на Французком. Или надо точнее))?


 не на Французском это точно)

----------


## Demon99

Вот это номер! Но один вариант исключили точно)))

----------


## Pumik

Подсказка: в этом же санатории находится памятник К. Маркса.

----------


## Св.Михаил

Лермонтовский?

----------


## osip

Октябрьский, 13 ст.фонтана.

----------


## Pumik

> Лермонтовский?


 нет



> Октябрьский, 13 ст.фонтана.


  на 13 Фонтана давно уже ничего  нет

----------


## Mik2

если сохранили памятник К. Маркса - значит ведомственный санаторий или МВД, или СБУ

----------


## Pumik

> если сохранили памятник К. Маркса - значит ведомственный санаторий или МВД, или СБУ


 я не знаю под чьим ведомством этот санаторий, но якобы памятник прототип того, который стоял на Екатериненской площади

----------


## job2001

Санаторий МЧС - рыбачья балка?

----------


## Pumik

> Санаторий МЧС - рыбачья балка?


 нет, вы все куда то ушли от правильного района.Этот санаторий еще действующий, но уже в предпродажной дележке.

----------


## Маргарита

Одесса на 10 Апреля...

----------


## Omega

Мне кажется, что он находиться между Французским бульваром, Пионерской и Генуэзской (но на территории "России" я такого не помню, может "Салют"?)

----------


## Pumik

нет, это не Французский бульвар

----------


## ks2004

Дружба может? 10е апреля

----------


## Pumik

нет

----------


## job2001

ну..посмотрел по карте - первый дачный переулок - черное море :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> ну..посмотрел по карте - первый дачный переулок - черное море


 ну, вот. 
это действительно санаторий Черное море 15 ст Фонтана

----------


## Demon99

санаторий Солнечный еще не называли... 14 фонтана

----------


## Demon99

черное море это не санаторий! и кстати раньше он назывался октябрьский- и это называли.

----------


## Pumik

> черное море это не санаторий! и кстати раньше он назывался октябрьский- и это называли.


 а-а-а, про октябрьский было, но это тот что был на 13,5 над обрывом, там теперь коттеджи, номер наверно 80, где то так. А что тогда Черное море? санаторий/профилакторий

----------


## Pumik

> санаторий Солнечный еще не называли... 14 фонтана


 а вот солнечного нет, есть ДСК Солнечное на 12 станции

----------


## Demon99

Октябрь- это именно Черное море... году в 91-92 переименовали. А это всегда было пансионатом! А это все таки немного разные вещи с санаторием... Там не лечат)))...Ну да ладно... Все равно обидно, я там вырос и не узнал... Казалось что там только современные постройки.

----------


## Demon99

> а вот солнечного нет, есть ДСК Солнечное на 12 станции


 Как это нет??? Санаторий для больных костным туберкулезом...Прямо напротив стадиона 106 школы... Такие жуткие там инвалиды ходили....

----------


## Pumik

> Октябрь- это именно Черное море... году в 91-92 переименовали. А это всегда было пансионатом! А это все таки немного разные вещи с санаторием... Там не лечат)))...Ну да ладно... Все равно обидно, я там вырос и не узнал... Казалось что там только современные постройки.


 в принципе, тот октябрь о котором знаю я мог быть кусочком нынешнего черного моря, тоже там выросла, все облазали, но вот названия не помню, маленькая еще была в 90е  Числится как санаторий, правда уже поговаривают о том что скоро раздел между "своими". А непосредственно это здание-библиотека.

----------


## Pumik

> Как это нет??? Санаторий для больных костным туберкулезом...Прямо напротив стадиона 106 школы... Такие жуткие там инвалиды ходили....


 а, все-все - это 15ст, ссори, там следующего лагаря ,по-моему, уже нет.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Пока тут шла такая пьянка, загадываю загадку. Где это?
Крупный план. 


Более общий вид выложу позже в качестве подсказки.

----------


## Demon99

> в принципе, тот октябрь о котором знаю я мог быть кусочком нынешнего черного моря, тоже там выросла, все облазали, но вот названия не помню, маленькая еще была в 90е  Числится как санаторий, правда уже поговаривают о том что скоро раздел между "своими". А непосредственно это здание-библиотека.


 Именно потому что официально не является медучереждением(санаторием), а просто так себе пансионатишко... В скромном таком никому не нужном райончике)))...

----------


## osip

Хотелось бы прояснить ситуацию в отношении Октябрсьского (это же Черное море), может это и не 13 ст , но помню автобус который шел на море в ту сторону , кажется это был 142, так конечная остановка у него именовалась 13 ст. и была как раз напротив одного из входов в этот санаторий/профилакторий, вернее пансионат, как писали выше.

----------


## Demon99

> Хотелось бы прояснить ситуацию в отношении Октябрсьского (это же Черное море), может это и не 13 ст , но помню автобус который шел на море в ту сторону , кажется это был 142, так конечная остановка у него именовалась 13 ст. и была как раз напротив одного из входов в этот санаторий/профилакторий, вернее пансионат, как писали выше.


 А вроде все прояснили)))... Был Октябрьский стал Черное море и автобус 142 именно там и останавливался... Около кафе стекляшки.

----------


## Pumik

> А вроде все прояснили)))... Был Октябрьский стал Черное море и автобус 142 именно там и останавливался... Около кафе стекляшки.


 ну, действительно, по историческим данным :smileflag:  osip  получает +1, job 2001 плюс за ответ в современной интерпретации. Загадка исчерпана от и до.

----------


## Pumik

> Пока тут шла такая пьянка, загадываю загадку. Где это?
> Крупный план.


 Правильно ли я понимаю, надпись "Завод Маривиль в Радоме", на плите на фасаде какого-то здания. Плита была изготовлена на бельгийском гончарном заводе Маривиль в польском городе Радом,(не без  Google конечно).
Дом на улице Ришельевской?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не Ришельевская.

----------


## Pumik

> Это не Ришельевская.


 но, идея такая? или нужно отталкиваться от деятельности, связанной с этой надписью?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

В одном из дворов это есть.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Выкладываю подсказку.

----------


## Iriya

может Разумовская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

даже не пахнет

----------


## Pumik

очень интересненько, троицкая?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нет. повторюсь - это двор очень известного в городе здания.

----------


## job2001

соборная площадь, попудова

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*job2001* получает заслуженный плюс. Искомое находится на хозпостройке во дворе дома Папудова.

И еще одна простая загадка. Где и когда?

----------


## Omega

Я бы сказала, начало 60-х, но вот где? Очень знакомое круглое здание на заднем плане.

----------


## job2001

хм..10 апреля? когда перешивали? хотя нет..больше на какой то провал похоже :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Так не интересно :smileflag:  Дайте ему плюс кто-то!

----------


## Omega

> Так не интересно Дайте ему плюс кто-то!


 Выдала.

----------


## Dam

Вот черт... Это-же бывшая Партшкола...

----------


## Pumik

есть еще, очень легкая, где?

----------


## job2001

16 станция?бабушкина имхо

----------


## Pumik

> 16 станция?бабушкина имхо


 да, бабушкина/дача ковалевского
я даже не сомневалась :smileflag: , кто-то может поставить job2001 плюсик?

----------


## Dam

Поставил...

----------


## job2001

ну в качестве алаверды :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Угол переулков Елисаветградского и Волжского.

----------


## job2001

Я думал dam будет первым, что то он говорил про эти переулки, но... :smileflag:  +1

----------


## Pumik

не очень хорошо из-за веток, но без них никак.
где такой чердачок?

----------


## ks2004

Французский бульвар, между мукомедией и Пироговской?

----------


## Pumik

> Французский бульвар, между мукомедией и Пироговской?


 нет

----------


## dimoil

Адмиральский проспект?

----------


## Pumik

> Адмиральский проспект?


 нет

----------


## Dam

> не очень хорошо из-за веток, но без них никак.
> где такой чердачок?


 В районе Армейской есть что-то похожее...

----------


## Маргарита

Белинского?

----------


## Demon99

Лермонтовский пер?

----------


## Pumik

> Белинского?


 


> Лермонтовский пер?


 


> В районе Армейской есть что-то похожее...


 все нет, думаю, что проходил там каждый сотню раз.

----------


## Demon99

Преображенская?

----------


## Demon99

Или Канатная?

----------


## Маргарита

ага, что-то очень-очень знакомое... Жуковского, рядом с Александровским?

----------


## Зимняя

Успенская?

----------


## Demon99

Ладно последний вариант  и больше не буду- Екатерининская.

----------


## Pumik

все нет, но в верном направлении, это центр города.

----------


## Pumik

> Троицкая


 нет

----------


## job2001

Вообще мне тоже казалось Канатная -  в районе военкомата -октябрьская, но раз нет, то может быть преображенская? место просто до безумия знакомое :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Вообще мне тоже казалось Канатная -  в районе военкомата -октябрьская, но раз нет, то может быть преображенская? место просто до безумия знакомое


 нет, но оно действительно до безумия знакомо, сама удивилась когда была в поиске очередной загадки, подняла голову, и тут...

----------


## Iriya

может Греческая?
эта крыша красная на заднем плане..до боли знакомая)

----------


## Pumik

> может Греческая?
> эта крыша красная на заднем плане..до боли знакомая)


 нет

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Жуковского? 

(дом на заднем плане напоминает то, что построено на углу Польской и Жуковского).

----------


## Pumik

> Жуковского? 
> 
> (дом на заднем плане напоминает то, что построено на углу Польской и Жуковского).


 нет, не Жуковского, дом на заднем плане тот, поєтому осталось только кому то назвать єту улицу

----------


## Зимняя

Деволановский спукс?

----------


## Pumik

> Деволановский спукс?


 не, ну куда Вы, уже же практически  на ней стоите

----------


## Зимняя

непосредственно Польская? но вроде угол не тот. хотя давно не была там...

----------


## Зимняя

хотя может и Бунина

----------


## Pumik

> хотя может и Бунина


 конечно же Бунина, внизу кафе Шерлок.

----------


## Зимняя

ура, наконец-то и я что-то отгадала, оказавшись в нужное время в нужном месте  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

а ведь я думал про это, но именно дом на заднем плане смутил, почему то показалось что он другого цвета :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> а ведь я думал про это, но именно дом на заднем плане смутил, почему то показалось что он другого цвета


 он так долго был не облицован, что мне он тоже помнится из красных кирпичиков :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

А вот у меня есть загадка не сложная, но как мне кажется, интересная.
Что это - не спрашиваю.  :smileflag: 
Спрашиваю - где это?
Прошу прощения за качество, но лучше - нет.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Скульптура - Лаокоон.
Если мне не изменяет память, то раньше он стоял в парке Маразли на Французском бульваре.

----------


## Dam

Насколько мне известно, то он раньше стоял на месте памятника Пети и Гаврика... Что в конце Бунина угол Преображенской...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

В таком случае я назвал первоначальное место скульптуры.

----------


## mlch

> Насколько мне известно, то он раньше стоял на месте памятника Пети и Гаврика... Что в конце Бунина угол Преображенской...


 Дам получает плюсик. Фотография сделана именно там. Это из путеводителя по Одессе 1963 года.  :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Кстати, известный председатель горисполкома Синица даже на него фиговый листок цеплял... Одесситы шутили, что все в руках Синицы))

----------


## mlch

Кайзер тоже прав. Эта копия Лаокоона была заказана именно Маразли для своей дачи. Но вопрос у меня был - где сделано фото?  А сделано оно было на Преображенской.

----------


## Good++++

> Кстати, известный председатель горисполкома Синица даже на него фиговый листок цеплял... Одесситы шутили, что все в руках Синицы))


 Михаил Сафронович Синица (1913) - Первый Секретарь Одесского областного комитета партии 12.1964-05.1970

----------


## Dam

> Михаил Сафронович Синица (1913) - Первый Секретарь Одесского областного комитета партии 12.1964-05.1970


 Я тогда не жил еще, звыняй... Имею право на ошибку...

----------


## MURZILKA

Вопросик: где  это  находится?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Что-то похожее есть на Дегтярной угол Тираспольской, но я сомневаюсь...

----------


## Волька

может Баранова?

----------


## Pumik

Пастера

----------


## MURZILKA

Всё  нет!  ))

----------


## MURZILKA

Могу  только  сказать, что  это  не  лицевая  часть  дома. Но  и  не  двор, поэтому  я  думаю, очень  многие  там  тысячу  раз  проходили. ))

----------


## Pumik

> Могу  только  сказать, что  это  не  лицевая  часть  дома. Но  и  не  двор, поэтому  я  думаю, очень  многие  там  тысячу  раз  проходили. ))


 Жуковского

----------


## MURZILKA

> Жуковского


  Нет.Там, где  находится  этот  дом,это  даже не  улица. Чуть  посолидней. )

----------


## Omega

переулок Матросова угол проспекта Шевченко

----------


## MURZILKA

> переулок Матросова угол проспекта Шевченко


 +1,  Таки  да! ))

----------


## MURZILKA

> Вопросик: где  это  находится?


    Фасад  здания  очень  красиво  оформлен  и  отремонтирован, рядом  с  этим  домом  находится  Макдональдс, а  на  задний  план  дома  наверное  денег  не  хватило.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Фирменная загадка от Кайзера.

----------


## Omega

Льва Толстого?

----------


## MASS_N

Пастера или Ольгиевская

----------


## job2001

щепкина

----------


## Скрытик

Пироговская?

----------


## Pumik

Новосельского

----------


## Good++++

Софиевская

----------


## Зимняя

Пастера

----------


## Iriya

пл. Тираспольская

----------


## cana

Торговая 13!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Новосельского


 +1. Новосельского 100.

----------


## Скрытик

> +1. Новосельского 100.


 Блин, вот что называется зашоренный взгляд - ну ты понял  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот загадка. Где едет объект съемки и откуда снято?

----------


## MASS_N

Ещё одна загадка

----------


## MASS_N

> Вот загадка. Где едет объект съемки и откуда снято?


 Дальные Мельницы

----------


## Good++++

> Дальные Мельницы


 С Ивановского моста

----------


## Pumik

объект едет по слободке?

----------


## MASS_N

> С Ивановского моста


 нет

----------


## job2001

мне кажется шота руставели, а снято с высоток на бреуса

----------


## Pumik

> мне кажется шота руставели, а снято с высоток на бреуса


 10 трамвай разве по Шота Руставели идет?

----------


## job2001

> 10 трамвай разве по Шота Руставели идет?


 сорри, путаю я там новые названия.... советская в общем :smileflag:  липы

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Вот загадка. Где едет объект съемки и откуда снято?


 Уверен, что ул. Ивана и Юрия Липы, а снято, скорее всего с ул. Бреуса.
С правой стороны виднеется проходной двор, который выводит к больнице на Шота Руставели.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Ещё одна загадка


 А это, мне напоминает район пересечения улиц Базарной и Маразлиевской.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

job2001 ответил правильно. Дайте ему плюс.
serg_anatol тоже ответил правильно и получил плюс.

----------


## MURZILKA

> job2001 ответил правильно. Дайте ему плюс.


  Уже )))

----------


## job2001

Алаверды на https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2183005&postcount=8218

----------


## Зимняя

Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Omega

Гоголя?

----------


## job2001

пока нет

----------


## Pumik

Пастера

----------


## job2001

> Пастера


 Я хотел загадать и Пастера, но раз ее упомянули разгадывая прошлый вариант, не стал загадывать :smileflag:  Хотя и очень похожи.

----------


## Pumik

> Ещё одна загадка


 А эта загадка, тож в процессе?
если да, то Осипова

----------


## job2001

о, сорри, я пропустил, тогда наверное вначале надо от Mass_N отгадать

----------


## Pumik

> Я хотел загадать и Пастера, но раз ее упомянули разгадывая прошлый вариант, не стал загадывать Хотя и очень похожи.


 ну, мало ли 
а Петра Великого

----------


## Demon99

Действительно очень похоже на Дворянскую)))

----------


## Маргарита

Щепкина, между Дворянской и Торговой

----------


## job2001

Все ходят кругами...но... :smileflag:

----------


## Iriya

может Арнаутская

----------


## Pumik

а может быть новосельского

----------


## job2001

удаляемся...

----------


## Demon99

Нежинская - такой вариант?

----------


## Pumik

не помню что на Подбельского есть, но пару домов не доходя до цирка, может быть оно

----------


## job2001

> не помню что на Подбельского есть, но пару домов не доходя до цирка, может быть оно


 Таки оно :smileflag:  Коблевская, не доходя до цирка, помогите плиз +1 поставить

----------


## Pumik

> Таки оно Коблевская, не доходя до цирка, помогите плиз +1 поставить


 таки вспомнила годы молодые

----------


## job2001

И тишина... пока нет реакции по висящей загадке, на скорость загадка-реклама :smileflag:  Где ищут таких зорких клиентов?

----------


## ~JP~

Чудо город

----------


## job2001

Конечно :smileflag: , +1
Но зоркость реально тренируют

----------


## Буджак

Какой красивый план, так ярко демонстрирует чудесность!

----------


## job2001

> Какой красивый план, так ярко демонстрирует чудесность!


 Жаль нельзя оценить всю прелесть звуковой и ароматической гаммы :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

а, где же окна со ставнями?интересно узнать.

----------


## жлоб с Куйбышева

А где это такое построили? (Извиняюсь за офф-топ)





> Конечно, +1
> Но зоркость реально тренируют

----------


## Dam

> А где это такое построили? (Извиняюсь за офф-топ)


 Рядом с Бисквитным переулком, там где кровь сдавали... Выходит на Среднефонтанскую....

----------


## Sangina

неженская

----------


## mlch

> неженская


 
Мужская что-ли? :smileflag:  Такой улицы в Одессе нет. НежИнская есть.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Хочеться попросить комментарии автора загадки, а то все отгадывают, отгадывают - может уже и ответ верный был, а мы в неведении  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Если сегодня к вечеру не будет комментов автора заявки - сниму ее с обсуждения.

----------


## MURZILKA

Раз  нет  никаких  ответов  от  МАСС, выставляю  свою. Не  знаю  была  ли, но  все  равно  на  скорость.)))

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

2-я станция Фонтана, между перекрестком и свечкой Имексбанка.

----------


## MURZILKA

> 2-я станция Фонтана, между перекрестком и свечкой Имексбанка.


 нет.))

----------


## Зимняя

Пироговская?

----------


## ПРОДЮССЕР

тираспольская площадь

----------


## dimoil

Дмитрия Донского

----------


## MURZILKA

> Пироговская?


 Нет.)

----------


## MURZILKA

Остальные  отеты  тоже  неверны!

 Вот  так  вот, а  я  думала  на скорость...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Раз  нет  никаких  ответов  от  МАСС, выставляю  свою. Не  знаю  была  ли, но  все  равно  на  скорость.)))


 М. Арнаутская, в районе Александровского проспекта?

----------


## MURZILKA

и   снова  мимо...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Может быть на Моисеенко в парке, церковь?! Место очень знакомое, но  - проклятый склероз... :smileflag:

----------


## MURZILKA

Опять  не  то. Это  не  церковь, а  дом. и  вы  его  не  раз, я  думаю, проезжали  или  проходили. Как  бы  так  дать  подсказку, чтоб  не  сразу  поняли...

----------


## MURZILKA

Ну  вот  так  чуть  побольше...

----------


## Pumik

Французский бульвар

----------


## Fankoni

Мурзилка, может хоть наводочку по местности дашь.....

----------


## Fankoni

Блин, знаю это здание.......не Беллинского !?!?

----------


## MURZILKA

Ну  неужели  никто  не  может  отгадать! А  я  думала  на  скорость...
 наводка: Рядом  с ним  проходит  довольно  ОЖИВЛЕНАЯ  улица...  и  это  не  в  центре  города...

----------


## ~JP~

может где то в районе Щорса

----------


## MURZILKA

Нет!
 Короче: название  улицы,  на  которую  выходит  одна  сторона  этого  дома, связено  с  авто. Думайте.)

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Транспортная?

----------


## Скрытик

Газовый переулок?
Волжская?  :smileflag:

----------


## MURZILKA

> Транспортная?


  Ну  конечно  Транспортная!!!
А  угол  чего?

----------


## MURZILKA

Хм...Все  молчат. Да  хотя  это  и  не  важно. Всем  наверняка  и  так  понятно  с  какой  улицей  Транспортная  стыкуется.)))
 Кайзеру +1. ))

----------


## osip

Эх, не успела, на детскую ж/д больницу похоже

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

У Транспортное есть два "угла" - со Среднефонтанской и Люстдорфской (Красный Крест).

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот загадка от Кайзера Вильгельма.

----------


## Dam

Ленинградская... Или Серова...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Определись.

----------


## Dam

> Определись.


 Серова пусть будет))

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот и неправильно

----------


## Dam

Ленинградская правильнее?))

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Естественно

----------


## crupie

А где у нас такая избушка?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

9-я Фонтана?

----------


## crupie

> 9-я Фонтана?


 неа... не фонтан  :smileflag:

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Кажись на Костанди избушка, а ещё там парят  :smileflag:

----------


## crupie

> Кажись на Костанди избушка, а ещё там парят


 нет! говорю же - не Фонтан! :smileflag:

----------


## crupie

> нет! говорю же - не Фонтан!


 Даже могу подсказать, это в городе, и это не частный дом.... :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Переулок Ушинского?

----------


## crupie

> Переулок Ушинского?


  :smileflag:  неа.. ближе к морю..

----------


## mlch

А это не переулок Инбер?

----------


## crupie

> А это не переулок Инбер?


 уже тепло!!! но не он

----------


## mlch

Ну тогда - Обсерваторный
Помню, что видел такое где-то в том районе

----------


## crupie

> Ну тогда - Обсерваторный
> Помню, что видел ткакое где-то в том районе


 район тот, но не Обсерваторный... :smileflag:  
собственно уже и угадывать нечего - осталось еще 2 названия

----------


## mlch

То есть - Черноморская и Лидерсовский бульвар?  :smileflag: 
В Лермонтовском, вроде такого нет.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Тон Дык Тханга  :smileflag: 
Я не ругался...

----------


## mlch

> Тон Дык Тханга 
> Я не ругался...


 Так это и есть - Обсерваторный, про который уже сказали, что это - не он.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

*mlch* Спасибо...
Тады мабуть ул. Гефта?!

----------


## mlch

> *mlch* Спасибо...
> Тады мабуть ул. Гефта?!


 А Гефта - это нынче Черноморская, которую я назвал и с замиранием жду приговора  :smileflag: 
Чесное слово - я не вредничаю. :smileflag:

----------


## crupie

> А Гефта - это нынче Черноморская, которую я назвал и с замиранием жду приговора 
> Чесное слово - я не вредничаю.


  :smileflag:  Черноморская, №№ 2 или 4.. Она же Гефта..

----------


## trov

а где такой эркер?

----------


## GEBO

На Градоначальницкую похоже...

----------


## GEBO

...угол Южной

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Градоначальницкая угол Южной. Таки да.

----------


## trov

GEBO +1,быстро как-то...

----------


## Tram 27

Угадайте где это :P

----------


## Буджак

Черноморка, 17 станция.

----------


## Fankoni

Ну что, кто загадочкой разродится, скучно.......

----------


## Alex. N

Это здание большинству одесситов, наверное, знакомо  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ришельевская?

----------


## Dam

> Это здание большинству одесситов, наверное, знакомо


 На Степовой знаю похожее...

----------


## Св.Михаил

Это что, дом-стена в Воронцовском?

----------


## *Владимир*

где-то в раене староконного рынка

----------


## Alex. N

> Это что, дом-стена в Воронцовском?


 Если бы все так просто было, то не стоило бы выставлять.  :smileflag:   Пока что никто и близко не подошел к отгадке. Вот пару маленьких подсказок

----------


## Скрытик

Польский спуск?

----------


## Omega

Чкалова?

----------


## Good++++

Садовая?

----------


## Alex. N

Пока холодно. Вот еще подсказка:  на этой улице одностороннее движение (городской транспорт там не проходит), также на этой улице живет один из депутатов горсовета, и многие кто живет в центре часто проходит мимо этого дома идя на …  :smileflag:

----------


## recon

может площадь Веры Холодной?

----------


## osip

Спиридоновская?

----------


## Pumik

этот дом встречается нам по пути на пляж Ланжерон, в переулке Веры Инбер 12, он является памятником архитектуры http://www.odessa.ua/monuments/architecture/ № 554?

----------


## job2001

Еврейская

----------


## Alex. N

> этот дом встречается нам по пути на пляж Ланжерон, в переулке Веры Инбер 12, он является памятником архитектуры http://www.odessa.ua/monuments/architecture/ № 554?


 Правильно!!! )

----------


## Demon99

Pumik,, а откуда у Вас такая фотка? не из гугл -ерс?

----------


## Pumik

> Pumik,, а откуда у Вас такая фотка? не из гугл -ерс?


 да, из гугл-ерс.

----------


## Alex. N

Ну, коль никто ничего не хочет предложить для разгадок  покажу еще один памятник архитектуры, на который одна строительная фирма имеет виды

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Неужели это Лейтенанта Шмидта - здане еврейской общины.

----------


## Св.Михаил

Пивзавод на Гагарина?

----------


## Alex. N

> Неужели это Лейтенанта Шмидта - здане еврейской общины.


 Оно самое

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

а плюсик?

----------


## Pumik

> а плюсик?


 Ой, а можно мне тогда тоже за прошлую загадку

----------


## Alex. N

Исправляюсь  :smileflag:   Плюсики победителям  разгадавших две последние загадки

----------


## mlch

Кстати, я за свою последнюю отгадку (про Черноморскую улицу) плюсика тоже не дождался.

----------


## job2001

> Кстати, я за свою последнюю отгадку (про Черноморскую улицу) плюсика тоже не дождался.


 поставил

----------


## Alex. N

Загадка на скорость  :smileflag: 
 Если верить документам, то на этом месте должен быть дворовой проезд

----------


## Скрытик

Толстого - Новосельского?

----------


## Волька

Троицкая или Жуковского?

----------


## Alex. N

Пока что холодно по обеим вариантам

----------


## Скрытик

Маразлиевская?

Или Конная ))

----------


## recon

Успенская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Маразлиевская угол Нахимова

----------


## Скрытик

> Маразлиевская угол Нахимова


 Там беленький балкончик отражается в окнах - мне кажется что это все же возле Украинского театра дом.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Еще версия - Лермонтовский переулок

----------


## Pumik

мне тоже кажется, что Успенская на квартале от Маразлиевской до Белинского

----------


## Richard_I

> Загадка на скорость 
>  Если верить документам, то на этом месте должен быть дворовой проезд


 Может Ясная?

----------


## Alex. N

> Успенская?


 Да это Успенская, 11

----------


## job2001

Затишье...
Улица, с которой открывается такой вид? (сорри за качество)

----------


## Св.Михаил

Ядова?

----------


## job2001

нет

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Снималось откуда-то с Щорса

----------


## Demon99

По моему, это очень сложно будет угадать... Без подсказки, во всяком случае. Но попробую- 7-я Пересыпская?

----------


## ssolo

> Затишье...
> Улица, с которой открывается такой вид? (сорри за качество)


 Щорса ?

----------


## job2001

> По моему, это очень сложно будет угадать... Без подсказки, во всяком случае. Но попробую- 7-я Пересыпская?


 Нелегко да, но имхо таких видов не так много в Одессе.
Вот вид чуть правее

----------


## ssolo

Архитекторская?

----------


## job2001

нет, ближе всех демон99
советую обратить внимание на левый край на первом фото

----------


## Ribeiro

1 вариант - Район Паустовского?
Первая фотка - Центролит, вторая - дома на Поскоте.
2 вариант - Кривая Балка, вид на Цементный завод, снималось со 125 школы.

----------


## Demon99

обнадежили)) Ну не знаю... Ближе всех? Ну тогда еще попробую- Лузановку как то напоминает.. Может какая нибудь Лузановская?

----------


## ssolo

> Затишье...
> Улица, с которой открывается такой вид? (сорри за качество)


 Махачкалинкская !?
Снималось с 9-ти этажки, номер дома 18

----------


## dimoil

> советую обратить внимание на левый край на первом фото


 Там, по моему виднеется ЖД переезд на Красносёлку

----------


## job2001

> Махачкалинкская !?
> Снималось с 9-ти этажки, номер дома 18


 Если бы мог, поставил бы два плюса :smileflag:  А так, пока один, совершенно точно. 
Я бы не загадывал такую загадку, если бы в ней не было хоть каких-то зацепок :smileflag: 
Ну и Ribeiro тоже заслужил +1, район угадал

----------


## ssolo

> Если бы мог, поставил бы два плюса А так, пока один, совершенно точно. 
> Я бы не загадывал такую загадку, если бы в ней не было хоть каких-то зацепок
> Ну и Ribeiro тоже заслужил +1, район угадал


 пользовался программой дубльгис

----------


## Dam

Блин, там даже 71-ю школу видно... А я ходил в школу сзади этого дома... Жаль, что не успел...

----------


## ssolo

Фсем пливетик, пока туть затишье, решило я выложить есчё одну загадку.

----------


## Dam

Похоже на политеховску общагу... Там где машинки стоят... Шампански, Говорова... Общага 5-я, или 6-я... Точно не помню...

----------


## ssolo

> Похоже на политеховску общагу... Там где машинки стоят... Шампански, Говорова... Общага 5-я, или 6-я... Точно не помню...


 +1
ф точку )))

----------


## mlch

Где такой заборчик? (Подозреваю, что загадка - на скорость.  :smileflag:  )

----------


## cana

Может Дом ученых?

----------


## Richard

> Где такой заборчик? (Подозреваю, что загадка - на скорость.  )


 Не санаторий Россия случайно?

----------


## Fankoni

Лермонтовский !?

----------


## 501

"Россия"

----------


## mlch

> Не санаторий Россия случайно?


 Ну я же говорил, что на скорость.  :smileflag: 
Это забор со стороны подъема с трассы здоровья на Французский бульвар.
Помогите, пожалуйста с плюсиком для Ричарда!

----------


## Fankoni

Накинул!

----------


## mlch

> Накинул!


 Спасибо!
Еще одна простенькая загадка.
Где такие балконы?

----------


## Richard_I

> Спасибо!
> Еще одна простенькая загадка.
> Где такие балконы?


 пер. Чайковского

----------


## Dam

Тот дом, которому мансарду сносили?..

----------


## mlch

> пер. Чайковского


 Таки да!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Загадка от Кайзера Вильгельма. Где такое?

----------


## Зимняя

Серова?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## Pumik

Раскидайловская?

----------


## Dam

Кайзер ухищряется... Ленинградская... Или Колонтаевская... Может и Болгарская))) Короче... Молдаванка...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

это не Молдаванка

----------


## trov

Ат.Чепиги?

----------


## Лимонадик

я думаю это Базарная

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> я думаю это Базарная


 тепло

----------


## Алибабаевич

Утёсова?

----------


## Св.Михаил

Шмидта?

----------


## Алибабаевич

Да нет всё же! Это Утёсова между Базарной и Успенской.

----------


## Алибабаевич

Или Заславского...

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Или Заславского...


 Нет, на Заславского №5 стоит фасадом к улице, а вот на Утесова как раз торцом и немного в глубине, как на фото (если верить дубльгису). Так что жди плюсика  :smileflag:

----------


## Алибабаевич

Жду!)
Я по надписи на стене узнал. На работу когда иду - мимо часто прохожу...

----------


## ssolo

Улица Отрадная ?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Алибабаевич получает заслуженный плюс.

----------


## ssolo

а вот такой был пейзаж прошлой зимой

----------


## Richard_I

> а вот такой был пейзаж прошлой зимой


 Если это загадка, то это - парк Ленина

----------


## Demon99

В смысле парк "Победа"))) Если современные  названия давать))

----------


## Richard_I

> В смысле парк "Победа"))) Если современные  названия давать))


 ну да... ну да ...

----------


## ssolo

так точно )))

----------


## ssolo

хорошо, а воть это хде?

----------


## GSX-R

военный спуск

----------


## Скрытик

Военный спуск?

----------


## Pumik

Деволановский спуск

----------


## ssolo

> военный спуск


 +1

фсе нада посложней чет придумывать ))))

----------


## Скрытик

> +1
> 
> фсе нада посложней чет придумывать ))))


 А мы одновременно ответили ))

----------


## GSX-R

> А мы одновременно ответили ))


 поделился :smileflag:

----------


## ssolo

> А мы одновременно ответили ))


 сори )))
за все в этой жизни нада платить )))
---------

+1

----------


## Destin

Кто знает - кто изображен на барельефе и где он находится?

----------


## cana

Софиевская - Маринеско

----------


## Destin

> Софиевская - Маринеско

----------


## GSX-R

> Кто знает - кто изображен на барельефе и где он находится?


 А мне кажется это Григорий Маразли

----------


## Destin

> А мне кажется это Григорий Маразли


  Если будет еще один неправильный ответ, дам подсказку.

----------


## GEBO

А мне больше Джузеппе Гарибальди напоминает...

----------


## Destin

> А мне больше Джузеппе Гарибальди напоминает...


 Это ближе :smileflag:  Но на самом  деле, это Шекспир. Единственный в Одессе барельеф Шекспира. Где?

----------


## GEBO

> Это ближе Но на самом  деле, это Шекспир. Единственный в Одессе барельеф Шекспира. Где?


 Первая мысль, кстати, была именно о Шекспире, но была откинута в виду абсурдности :smileflag:  Кроме литературного музея или зданий, связанных с Мельпоменой, мне ничего не приходит в голову. Но я рада, что вы загадали эту загадку, ибо теперь есть шанс узнать где сие находится

----------


## Richard

> Это ближе Но на самом  деле, это Шекспир.


 Честно говоря, надо обладать неплохим воображением, чтобы угадать в этом дядьке Шекспира

----------


## job2001

> Честно говоря, надо обладать неплохим воображением, чтобы угадать в этом дядьке Шекспира


 особенно если учесть что нет ни одного 100% признанного портрета, не говоря уже о самой его личности :smileflag: 
Тоже не знаю где это, но почему-то тянет сказать Маразлиевская/Белинского :smileflag:

----------


## Fankoni

> особенно если учесть что нет ни одного 100% признанного портрета, не говоря уже о самой его личности
> Тоже не знаю где это, но почему-то тянет сказать Маразлиевская/Белинского


 Интересный угол получился  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> Интересный угол получился


 Зато всегда можно сказать что Базарную, Успенскую, Инбер, Лермонтовский и т.д. я тоже имел в виду) На самом деле имел в виду не угол, а или-или, причем больше сколняюсь к белинского

----------


## Лимонадик

неужели Пушкинская/Дерибасовской?

----------


## Pumik

может быть на здании библиотеки ОНУ или на Приморском бульваре, здание первой публичной библиотеки

----------


## osip

Французский бульвар

----------


## Волька

интересно когда фото делалось - ремонт на здании свежий, судя по фото...

----------


## GEBO

А это не может быть музей Одесской киностудии?

----------


## Destin

> А это не может быть музей Одесской киностудии?


 Браво, GEBO  Это действительно Музей кино, расположенный на территории Одесской киностудии. А что это за особняк, в котором находится Музей кино?

----------


## Pumik

> Браво, GEBO  Это действительно Музей кино, расположенный на территории Одесской киностудии. А что это за особняк, в котором находится Музей кино?


 усадьба Гагариных?

----------


## job2001

Ну вот..интуиция почти не подвела :smileflag:

----------


## Destin

> усадьба Гагариных?

----------


## GEBO

Насколько мне известно, у этого дома довольно романтическая история... "он когда-то принадлежал Елене Демидовой-Сан-Донато, дочери киевского городского головы Павла Демидова. Решив выдать младшую дочь замуж, Павел Павлович купил небольшой участок на Французском бульваре и построил особняк. Чтобы подчеркнуть, что его Леночка не только красива, но и образованна, в Италии были заказаны 24 барельефа выдающихся деятелей культуры. Родители нашли своей дочери подходящую пару – это был главный телеграфист на станции Одесса-главная. По тем временам – большая должность, да и человек попался культурный и образованный. Молодые люди встречались, музицировали на рояле в четыре руки, дело шло к помолвке. Но бывшая возлюбленная этого самого телеграфиста пришла в этот двор, на это крылечко, вызвала Леночку и плеснула ей в лицо кислоту... Свадьба была расстроена, жених исчез, Леночка стала затворницей и выходила на прогулки только по ночам, чтобы никто не видел её обезображенного лица… Кстати, у Демидовых во всех поколениях были портреты, причём всегда в фас, и только Елена изображена в три четверти. Так вот, однажды её психика не выдержала, и Леночка попыталась наложить на себя руки. Но её успели вытащить из петли и увезли в Италию на лечение. Это было перед революцией… Елена Демидова-Сан-Донато дожила до глубокой старости, и благодарные флорентинцы поставили ей памятник за то, что все свободные деньги она отдавала на помощь детям-сиротам. А в её особняке в первые годы советской власти некоторое время размещался детский дом… Так получилось, что в эмиграции – деньгами, а здесь - своим поместьем она выполняла одну благородную функцию. Потом усадьбу объединили с территорией киноателье Харитонова - так образовалась Одесская киностудия. До 1971 года здесь размещалась вся администрация, тут же монтировали фильмы."

----------


## Destin

Ну, просто нет слов! Молодец!
Честно говоря, не думал, что разгадают да еще так быстро :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

точно, точно, любители страшных историй, рассказывают о приведении, которое наведывается, на территорию киностудии.

----------


## Richard_I

Новая загадка, на скорость

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Троицкая, между Ришельевской и Пушкинской?!

----------


## Richard_I

> Троицкая, между Ришельевской и Пушкинской?!


 нет

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Ещё вариант - Софиевская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не похоже на Троицкую. Тем более, что во времена "УРСР" Троицкая к Приморскому району не относилась.

----------


## osip

*2 Destin*
Не корысти ради  :smileflag: 
А разве моя версия про Французский бульвар была неверной?

----------


## Richard_I

> Ещё вариант - Софиевская?


 нет, холодно

----------


## _Holly_

на В. Терешковой?

----------


## Destin

> *2 Destin*
> Не корысти ради 
> А разве моя версия про Французский бульвар была неверной?


 Да, но GEBO дала более точные координаты :smileflag:

----------


## Richard_I

> на В. Терешковой?


 Увы, опять "холодно"

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Последний вариант - Госпитальная?
Больше просто не знаю.....

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это больше напоминает одну из сталинок в районе Фонтана - Адмиральского пр.

----------


## job2001

Ну если погуглить, то староконный пер :smileflag:  но во времена УРСР это тоже никак не приморский район. Может быть р-н 6 ст. Б. Фонтана?

----------


## Richard_I

[/QUOTE]


> Это больше напоминает одну из сталинок в районе Фонтана - Адмиральского пр.


 


> Ну если погуглить, то староконный пер но во времена УРСР это тоже никак не приморский район. Может быть р-н 6 ст. Б. Фонтана?


 Нет и еще раз нет

----------


## Richard_I

> Последний вариант - Госпитальная?
> Больше просто не знаю.....


 Уточните - что есть "Госпитальная"?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Богдана Хмельницкого = Госпитальная. Но это разве Приморский район?

----------


## Richard_I

> Богдана Хмельницкого = Госпитальная. Но это разве Приморский район?


 Если Богдана Хмельницкого = Госпитальная, то ответ отрицательный.
Но в нем кроется подсказка ...

----------


## Скрытик

> Если Богдана Хмельницкого = Госпитальная, то ответ отрицательный.
> Но в нем кроется подсказка ...


 Пироговская?

----------


## Richard_I

> Пироговская?


 Тепло

----------


## Pumik

может быть, где-то на проспекте Шевченко

----------


## Pumik

неужто госпитальный переулок

----------


## Jorjic

> Если Богдана Хмельницкого = Госпитальная, то ответ отрицательный.
> Но в нем кроется подсказка ...


 Чисто наугад - Госпитальный переулок. Есть созвучие и район совпадает. Но было ли там такое я не помню.

----------


## Richard_I

> неужто госпитальный переулок


 


> Чисто наугад - Госпитальный переулок. Есть созвучие и район совпадает. Но было ли там такое я не помню.


 Очень горячо... Теперь - кто быстрее

----------


## Pumik

удельный?

----------


## Richard_I

> удельный?


 удаляемся ...

----------


## Скрытик

Азарова?

----------


## Richard_I

> Азарова?


  Да, да, да! Азарова угол Французского (Французский, 11а)
А теперь всем спать!

----------


## Alex. N

Зачем спать то? Вот загадка на скорость, наверное. Вот такое  строение уже с десяток лет стоит и не падает.

----------


## Fankoni

Это не в Отраде случайно !?!?

----------


## Pumik

по моему это Фонтанская дорога угол Львовской, около Профидент

----------


## Alex. N

> по моему это Фонтанская дорога угол Львовской, около Профидент


 +1   :smileflag:

----------


## Richard_I

Что-то затишье...
Думаю, что быстро отгадают

----------


## Скрытик

Гречекская площадь?

----------


## Richard_I

> Гречекская площадь?


 Практически. Уточняем ....

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Библиотека Горького?

----------


## Richard_I

> Библиотека Горького?


 нет

----------


## Good++++

украинский театр

----------


## Скрытик

Жукова?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Переулок вице-адмирала Жукова

----------


## Richard_I

> Жукова?


 


> Переулок вице-адмирала Жукова


 Центр болгарской культуры

----------


## Richard_I

Добавьте, пожалуйста, плюсик кто-нибудь Скрытику. У меня не получается

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

добавил плюс

----------


## _Holly_

Не смогла пройти мимо )
Может кто-то знает что это?

----------


## Скрытик

Канатная?

----------


## _Holly_

А по точнее ? )

----------


## Скрытик

> А по точнее ? )


 Угол Троицкой?

----------


## Pumik

почта на канатной между троицкой и бебеля

----------


## _Holly_

Скрытик
Эх, откуда ты так хорошо знаешь город? 
Угадал блин )

----------


## Скрытик

> Скрытик
> Эх, откуда ты так хорошо знаешь город? 
> Угадал блин )


 Чисто зрительно. Увы, не все хорошо знаю  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> почта на канатной между троицкой и бебеля


 Угловое здание по Канатной угол Троицкой. Если не ошибаюсь 14-е отделение связи.

----------


## Pumik

> Угловое здание по Канатной угол Троицкой. Если не ошибаюсь 14-е отделение связи.


 да, оно самое,проверила, Дубль Гис подтвердил :smileflag:

----------


## Волька

Давненько ничего не было... Думаю, это будет быстро...

----------


## Fankoni

Пушкинская или Ришельевская  :smileflag:

----------


## Волька



----------


## GSX-R

Пастера

----------


## Fankoni

Екатерининская

----------


## Волька

удаляемся...

----------


## Св.Михаил

Канатная

----------


## Fankoni

Может Базарная.......хотя я там платанов не припомню.......

----------


## Лимонадик

успенская прямо на кругу возле парка Шевченко

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Похоже на Канатную угол Сабанского переулка или Бунина?!

----------


## Лимонадик

а, да да , где милиционеры учатся

----------


## Pumik

Большая Арнаутская вблизи Канатной

----------


## Ленка

Еще башенка, откуда?

----------


## Скрытик

С Гоголя возможно.
Только мы еще не получили ответ на предыдущую загадку.

----------


## Волька

Fankoni прав, это Базарная, а квартальчик можно?..

----------


## Волька

шоб долго не думать...

----------


## Fankoni

Блин, знакомое совсем........может между Екатерининской и Ришельевской или Осипова и Пушкинской.....

----------


## Волька

ой, фото не прошло...

----------


## Волька

+1 Осипова - Пушкинская...

----------


## Fankoni

Башенка с 16-й фонтана !!

----------


## Ленка

> Башенка с 16-й фонтана !!


 Даже быстрее чем я думала.)))

----------


## Ленка

Еще на скорость))
Где пямятник мячу для гольфа?

----------


## Св.Михаил

Что-то все спят  :smileflag: 
Греческое консульство

----------


## Ленка

Я чемпион по легким загадкам.)))

----------


## Ленка

Улица?

----------


## Ginger

Не Щепкина ли? :smileflag:

----------


## Ленка

неа

----------


## Лимонадик

Похоже на Пастера

----------


## Ginger

На Пастера тротуар шире.........ещё может Спиридоновская.....но точно где-то рядом  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard_I

> Улица?


 А мне напоминает Лидерсовский бульвар

----------


## Ленка

пока нет))

----------


## Demon99

Может Дворянская?

----------


## Pumik

может Нежинская, но все же больше похоже на Спиридоновскую или Тираспольскую, эти синие плитки-камешки остались в считанных местах.

----------


## Маргарита

Базарная?

----------


## Scarlett

ул. Южная?

----------


## Ленка

Нет, но это центр города, все тепло, поэтому скажу сама чтобы не превратить в перечисление улиц - это Княжеская, если идти от ОЛьгиевской в центр города.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

И под асфальтом видны остатки старой мостовй из ракушечника.

----------


## Ленка

Еще, наверняка многие знают.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Церковь на поселке Котовского, на Добровольского между Затонского и рынком "Северный".

----------


## Ленка

да, очень уж мне она нравится.))

----------


## Ленка

если быстро угадаете - начну обрезать до неузнаваемости.))

----------


## Волька

Базарная?

----------


## Ленка

не

----------


## Pumik

малая арнаутская

----------


## Freez

> если быстро угадаете - начну обрезать до неузнаваемости.))


 Гоголя

----------


## Зимняя

Бунина

----------


## Ленка

Да, Гоголя

----------


## Pumik

где находится дом с такими "отличительными знаками"?

----------


## recon

старопортофранковская?

----------


## Fankoni

Французский бульвар, завод шампанских вин

----------


## Pumik

все нет

----------


## Fankoni

Софиевская

----------


## Pumik

нет, не Софиевская
вот более узнаваемый вид

----------


## Joozy

где-нибудь на Пастера или на Щепкина?

----------


## Pumik

где-нибудь, но не там

----------


## Св.Михаил

Садовая?

----------


## Dam

На Базарную чем-то похоже...

----------


## Pumik

> На Базарную чем-то похоже...


 нет, Базарная не в том районе, предыдущие версии были из нужного диапазона, но плюс/минус n количество кварталов

----------


## GEBO

Дворянская?

----------


## Pumik

> Дворянская?


 да, +1
красивое здание

----------


## GEBO

> да, +1
> красивое здание


  :smileflag: Там табличка любопытная справа, что-то на счет Херсонского участка или вроде того...Что интересно обозначает?

----------


## Dam

Полицейский участок, по всей видимости... Херсонская -- это Пастера... Может там и был какой участок?.. Вешали до революции такие таблички... Молдаванка -- Петропавловский...

----------


## Dam

Кстати, где этот дом? Между чем и чем?.. Любопытно глянуть на табличку, а то жуткий раритет... Видел только давно одну на Молдаванке и то не припомню, где...

----------


## Pumik

"дом с уточками"

----------


## job2001

> "дом с уточками"


 Я бы даже сказал с рушниками :smileflag: 
Не новосельского случаем?

----------


## Pumik

наверное, даже лебеди с рушниками, не новосельского, но близко

----------


## job2001

тогда толстого

----------


## Pumik

нет

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Похоже на Нежинскую, в районе, опять же таки, Дворянской.

----------


## Jorjic

> Кстати, где этот дом? Между чем и чем?.. Любопытно глянуть на табличку, а то жуткий раритет... Видел только давно одну на Молдаванке и то не припомню, где...


 Дворянская, 20. Между Коблевской и Нежинской.

----------


## Pumik

не, это здание было сфотографировано по пути к Дворянской :smileflag:

----------


## topo4ka

может кузнечная?

----------


## Pumik

> может кузнечная?


 вот, молодец, первый пост и в цель.
+1

----------


## topo4ka

> вот, молодец, первый пост и в цель.
> +1


  :smileflag:

----------


## topo4ka

> вот, молодец, первый пост и в цель.
> +1


 спасибо, старалась

----------


## Jorjic

> Дворянская, 20. Между Коблевской и Нежинской.


 Вот фото этой таблички - это номер дома.

----------


## Jorjic

А где находятся эти руины?

----------


## Скрытик

Это не МБМ?

----------


## Jorjic

> Это не МБМ?


 Если имеется в виду межрейсовая база, то - нет.

----------


## Скрытик

Дюковский?

----------


## Jorjic

> Дюковский?


 Нет, не там ищете.

----------


## Pumik

инфекционная больница

----------


## Demon99

Может санаторий Горького?

----------


## Demon99

Еще вариант -Балтская дорога...

----------


## Jorjic

> инфекционная больница


 Да, правильно. Вот более общий вид и фото левого уцелевшего крыла здания.

----------


## mlch

> Полицейский участок, по всей видимости... Херсонская -- это Пастера... Может там и был какой участок?.. Вешали до революции такие таблички... Молдаванка -- Петропавловский...


 В Одессе было 7 полицейских участков, каждый из которых ведал закрепленной за ним территорией.
1 - Бульварный
2 - Александровский
3 - Херсонский
4 - Петропавловский
5 - Михайловский
6 - Пересыпский
7 - Дальницкий
В частности - Херсонскому участку была подведомственна территория в ганицах: От нынешних Пересыпских мостов по Приморской, Преображенской, Спиридоновской, Кузнечной, Градоначальницкой. Дальше он охватывал всю Слободку и по Куяльницкой дороге граница опять выходила к Пересыпским мостам.
Сам полицейский участок находился на углу Херсонской и Старопортофранковской. Там сейчас пожарная часть №4 (Старопортофранковская 1)
Вот на гравюре его хорошо видно. (Здание с каланчой)
Собственно, при каждом полицейском участке обязательно была и пожарная часть.

----------


## Jorjic

А вот еще - арка, ведущая в небо (или наоборот).

----------


## Скрытик

Тираспольская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Тираспольская?


 Нет.
Я, видимо, пожадничал, каюсь. Вот более общий вид.

----------


## Скрытик

Успенская?

----------


## Jorjic

Нет, не Успенская.
Намекну. "Нижняя часть" этого дома довольно примечательна.

----------


## Joozy

может быть это Бунина?

----------


## Jorjic

> может быть это Бунина?


 Нет, не Бунина.

----------


## Скрытик

Еврейская?

----------


## Pumik

Малая Арнаутская

----------


## myxorot

Похоже на Аптеку Гаевского

----------


## Jorjic

Все - нет. Последний ответ, хоть и не похоже, но географически ближе всех.

----------


## Св.Михаил

То есть Садовая?  :smileflag:

----------


## osip

Щепкина

----------


## Скрытик

Дворянская?

----------


## Omega

Гоголя?

----------


## Pumik

вот у меня тож вариант Дворянская или Подбельского, по такой теории, что я подобное вчера видела :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Щепкина


 Да, Щепкина или Елисаветинская. Она такая маленькая, что номер спрашивать бесполезно. Это дом с известным тройным проходным двором.

----------


## job2001

Это не моя загадка, но :smileflag: 
http://community.livejournal.com/odessit/1156895.html
Тоже кажется что Жуковского

----------


## Jorjic

Да, это точно Жуковского. Вот мой снимок, сделанный в сентябре 2004 года. С тех пор перестроили левый флигель и замостили двор. А Запорожец остался тот же.

----------


## Скрытик

Только деревьев уменьшилось... ((

----------


## job2001

> Только деревьев уменьшилось... ((


 Кстати, не факт, я имею в виду по фото, как в жизни не знаю, но на нынешней ракурс немного другой, место где должно стоять левое ближнее дерево со старой фотки просто не попало в кадр.
UPD а не..посмотрел еще раз, все-таки меньше стало...

----------


## Ленка

вот

----------


## Лимонадик

площадь Екатериниская?

----------


## Ленка

нет

----------


## Волька

Гаванная...

----------


## Omega

Маразлиевская. Дворец студентов.

----------


## Ленка

> Маразлиевская. Дворец студентов.


 Да. позже выложу полное фото.

----------


## Волька

Вот такая лавровая веточка...

----------


## Зимняя

Бунина?

----------


## Волька

> Бунина?

----------


## Лимонадик

Малая Арнаутская? в районе пересечения с канатной?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Может Новосельского угол Лютеранского переулка?

----------


## Pumik

Подбельского

----------


## Волька

> Может Новосельского угол Лютеранского переулка?


 Принято.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

+ хочу

----------


## Волька

Помогите с плюсиком для serg_anatol, будь ласка...

----------


## Richard_I

> Помогите с плюсиком для serg_anatol, будь ласка...


 Сделано

----------


## Ленка

:smileflag:

----------


## Richard_I

> 


 Похоже на Гоголя, 2 - 4

----------


## Ленка

нет

----------


## cana

Пастера 62

----------


## Ленка

неа,  давайте пару версий чтобы я на все не отвечала, будет правильная сразу свистну.))

----------


## Лимонадик

а может быть монастырь на 16-ой?

----------


## blousik

Белинского напротив конечной 3-го троллейбуса?

----------


## Тётя Соня

Преображенская

----------


## Ленка

нет, пока даже не тепло.))

----------


## Св.Михаил

Наводящий вопрос: это религиозное сооружение?

----------


## Ленка

да

----------


## blousik

Не монастырь на Успенской?

----------


## Св.Михаил

Мне почему-то кажется, что это католическая церковь, но какая из них - точно сказать не могу (Екатерининская или Гаванная)

----------


## job2001

Мне кажется на Гаванной

----------


## Св.Михаил

Нет, все-таки не Гаванная, там здание темно-серое. А вот на Екатерининской светлое и недавно окрашенное.

----------


## Св.Михаил

Кстати, была у меня идея сделать подборку фотозагадок на религиозную тему. Если кто-то мне поможет, буду благодарен  :smileflag:

----------


## Ленка

да, это екатерининская, костел, вид сбоку

----------


## Зимняя

вроде отгадали, попробую теперь загадать.
где

----------


## job2001

> вроде отгадали, попробую теперь загадать.
> где


 ой, я это точно видел когда\-то, но без фотоаппарата, еще думал надо не забыть :smileflag:  и не помню Почему-то хочется сказать или район Коблевской-Конной-пер. Богатова или Пантелеймоновская

----------


## Зимняя

я специально возвращалась туда с фотоаппаратом. но арйон не тот  :smileflag:

----------


## Kinger

дом на углу Бунина - Олеши

----------


## Зимняя

> дом на углу Бунина - Олеши


 да!

----------


## mlch

> дом на углу Бунина - Олеши


 Причем самое печальное, что стоит этот атлант в таком виде уже лет 25, как минимум

----------


## Ленка

новая

----------


## job2001

> новая


 было неоднократно :smileflag:  Коблевская

----------


## Ленка

совсем нет

----------


## Freez

> новая


 Греческая угол Польского спуска
Снято с моста  :smileflag: 
Там сейчас новострой возводят, так что эту стену уже не видно

----------


## job2001

Да, сорри, деревья не оценил :smileflag:

----------


## Ленка

Совершенно верно

----------


## Dam

До революции это был район красных фонарей для моряков... Хороший был тот домик, который снесли... Двор был интересный...

----------


## Волька

Может уже было, но не припомню...

----------


## topo4ka

похоже на филармонию

----------


## Волька

не...

----------


## K_McKormik

где-то на комсомольской ? Типа школа недалеко от пед-ина или может в самом начале, недалеко от пожарки. ?

----------


## Алибабаевич

Пастера?

----------


## Скрытик

Дворянская?

----------


## Волька

все нет...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Один из католических храмов (Екатерининская или Гаванная).

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Один из католических храмов (Екатерининская или Гаванная).


 Нее, на них совсем не похоже. Если это и связано с католицизмом, то скорее это Балковская угол Заньковецкой

----------


## Волька

Географически K_McKormik был ближе всех...

----------


## mlch

Ленинградская или Ясиновского?

----------


## Волька

нет...

----------


## K_McKormik

А часом не домик ли это 2-этажный в самом начале Мечникова ? Там, где заправка и мойка, начинается развилка Мечникова и Комсомольской.

----------


## GSX-R

Княжеская в р-не Новосельского

----------


## Волька

Пока нет. Вот чуть более широкий вид...

----------


## GSX-R

Манежная

----------


## Pumik

или Мечникова в районе Нищинского

----------


## Волька

Мечникоав и Ленинградская поближе будут...

----------


## Pumik

что то в том районе такое не припомню, может біть на Южной

----------


## cana

Мечникова, между Дидрихсона и Градоначальницкой.

----------


## Волька

не...

----------


## job2001

10 апреля

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Может быть Ризовская или Садиковская?!
Уж больно дом необычный....

----------


## Волька

На угад - это всегда прекрасно... Уточняем... По версии Дубля на этих двух улицах суммарное количество домов такой этажности 14 шт.

Ах да, название улицы прозвучало...

----------


## *Владимир*

гдето между Мечникова и Ленинградской

----------


## Demon99

Старопортофранковская может?

----------


## Hvarshat

Только что вернулась с прогулки...
Садиковская, 19!
Надо же.. Я там частенько с работы мимо прохожу, и никогда не замечала)

----------


## AlexxK

Попробуйте это. Считаю задание легким.

----------


## Скрытик

Район Заставы?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Что-тона станции Товарная

----------


## AlexxK

Хм, одни модераторы играют  :smileflag:  Одесса Товарная. Кайзер прав. Но задание, как я и говорил, не особенно сложное.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это здание, но с другой стороны, я сам уже загадывал. А именно в таком ракурсе, как на данном кадре - я его не видел, только архитектурный стиль подсказал.

----------


## Скрытик

Я тоже подсознательно к тому району стремился. раньше часто поездами ездил и запомнил что из вагона поезда такое часто проезжал, а с районом ошибся.

----------


## Kinger

где у нас такое чудо.?



 тоже очень легкая загадка...

----------


## Лимонадик

что-то похожее есть в парке Шевченко

----------


## Noel

Юрия Олеши/Карантинный спуск

----------


## Kinger

> Юрия Олеши/Карантинный спуск


  молодец!!
 Омега там рядом живет, я думал она первая ответит...

----------


## Noel

Kinger 
Ну я в том районе 15 лет жил в детстве...

----------


## Волька

Вроде такого не было...

----------


## Pumik

Екатериненская

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Толстого

----------


## Шпымзик

Мою, наверно, сразу разгадаете. 
Сразу предупреждаю, что это не часть какого-то дома.

----------


## Fankoni

По Волькиной загадке

не Преображенская/Щепкина !?

----------


## Волька

> Толстого


 Нет, это не Толстого и не  Екатериненская, и не Преображенская... Тот дом, что Толстого уже загадывали... Кстати надписи практически одинаковые. Не отношу себя к занатокам Одессы, но может наши Знатоки что-то прояснят... 

А это фрагмент того дома на Толстого...

----------


## K_McKormik

> Вроде такого не было...


 Церковь на Екатерининской ?

----------


## Pumik

Канатная?

----------


## Волька

Pumik, да это Канатная...
А номерочик можно...

----------


## Pumik

> Pumik, да это Канатная...
> А номерочик можно...


 ну с номерочком сложнее, но есть пару домов с такими окошками, на канатной на квартале м/у кирова и большой арнаутской, и между малой и большой арнаутской, в общем уточнить не могу, могу захватить 4 квартала от Успенской до Пантелеймоновской.

----------


## Волька

Принято, №62, между Б.А. и М.А.
+1

----------


## Pumik

> Принято, №62, между Б.А. и М.А.
> +1


 вот, я про этот дом и подумала, там еще антикварный магазин был на первом этаже

----------


## Pumik

> Мою, наверно, сразу разгадаете. 
> Сразу предупреждаю, что это не часть какого-то дома.


 очень знакомое........ Аркадия?

----------


## Dam

> очень знакомое........ Аркадия?


 Да нет, это Слободское кладбище, по-моему... Была эта загадка кажется...

----------


## blousik

[QUOTE=Шпымзик;2344148]Мою, наверно, сразу разгадаете. 
Сразу предупреждаю, что это не часть какого-то дома.[/QUOTE

Приморская?

----------


## Шпымзик

Нет, но географически близко

----------


## Скрытик

> Мою, наверно, сразу разгадаете. 
> Сразу предупреждаю, что это не часть какого-то дома.


 Военный спуск?

----------


## blousik

Может бул.Искусств? или на склонах?

----------


## Шпымзик

> Военный спуск?


 Правильно, а что это такое, знаете?

----------


## K_McKormik

> Правильно, а что это такое, знаете?


 неужели алтарь для языческих кровавых жертвоприношений младенцами ?

----------


## Kinger

> Правильно, а что это такое, знаете?


 Древний алтарь..))  а в какое время года фоткалось?

----------


## Шпымзик

> Древний алтарь..))  а в какое время года фоткалось?


 Летом, по-моему позапрошлого года. И не алтарь это  :smileflag:

----------


## Noel

Это часом не водопровод?

----------


## Скрытик

> Правильно, а что это такое, знаете?


 Нет, но похоже на водопровод. Мне жаль что этот спуск застраивается высотками - там много интересных вещей найти можно было, там вроде и располагалась известная крепость Гаджибей.

----------


## AlexxK

Возможно это фонтанчик с питьевой водой. Такие когда-то были на Водопроводной. А еще там жестяные кружки на цепочках висели, чтобы можно было попить.

----------


## Шпымзик

> Нет, но похоже на водопровод. Мне жаль что этот спуск застраивается высотками - там много интересных вещей найти можно было, там вроде и располагалась известная крепость Гаджибей.


 Да, когда мы там были, даже вода из краника бежала. Не знаю, открыт ли сейчас этот проход - через проходной двор с Воронцовского переулка вниз во двор на Военном спуске. Там такая лесенка романтическая  И внизу эта штука.

А как вы плюсики друг другу ставите???

----------


## Скрытик

> А как вы плюсики друг другу ставите???


 Нажимаем на картинку типа фотография под аватаром. Только они работают начиная с 50 постов  :smileflag:

----------


## Шпымзик

> Нажимаем на картинку типа фотография под аватаром. Только они работают начиная с 50 постов


 Да, до 50 у меня пока далеко  :smileflag:  

Тогда прошу более опытных форумчан мне помочь и поставить от меня плюсик Скрытику. ОК?  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Да, до 50 у меня пока далеко  
> 
> Тогда прошу более опытных форумчан мне помочь и поставить от меня плюсик Скрытику. ОК?


 Нет проблем!
Добавил.  :smileflag:

----------


## K_McKormik

Я тоже хочу вопрос знатокам задать.  :smileflag:  Вот это идентифицируйте...

----------


## mlch

> Я тоже хочу вопрос знатокам задать.  Вот это идентифицируйте...


 Уже два раза загадывали.  :smileflag:  
Это - остановка конки на Чернышевского за платформой Одесса-Малая

----------


## Dam

> Я тоже хочу вопрос знатокам задать.  Вот это идентифицируйте...


 Чернышевского... Была уже эта загадка))

----------


## Omega

> молодец!!
>  Омега там рядом живет, я думал она первая ответит...


 У Омеги интернета на работе уже давно нет, а дома цсс тормозит, так-что я с дистанции временно сошла.

----------


## Kinger

> У Омеги интернета на работе уже давно нет, а дома цсс тормозит, так-что я с дистанции временно сошла.


  ну, что бы твои неполадки решались так же просто, как загадки в этой ветке..))))   не пропадай..

----------


## Волька

Одно время у нас тут львы бегали...
Уж не ругайтесь сильно, если и этот пробегал...

----------


## cana

Торговая?

----------


## Волька

нет не Торговая...

----------


## GSX-R

комсомольская

----------


## job2001

базарная?

----------


## Волька

> комсомольская


 Это ближе будет...

----------


## Pumik

Градоначальницкая

----------


## Волька

> Градоначальницкая


 Да, далее, думаю, можно не уточнять... там когда-то была СЭС...

----------


## Pumik

> Да, далее, думаю, можно не уточнять... там когда-то была СЭС...


 буду признательна за +

----------


## Richard_I

Добавлен +1

----------


## Kinger

Воронья слободка..,  где?

----------


## Omega

Куликовое поле

----------


## Kinger

молодец, сразу в точку...  (уточни для всех с какой стороны)

----------


## Omega

Я просто мимо проходила. Никто не позарился на загадку Со стороны Канатной. Дом, в которой находится какая-то футбольная контора (федерация футбола, кажется).

----------


## job2001

> Я просто мимо проходила. Никто не позарился на загадку Со стороны Канатной. Дом, в которой находится какая-то футбольная контора (федерация футбола, кажется).


 Я где-то год назад загадывал вообще то :smileflag: )) поэтому решил не мешать :smileflag:  тоже где-то это время фотографировал, летом из-за зелени почти не видно

----------


## Волька

> буду признательна за +


 Pumik, извини, провтыкал...

----------


## Violetta25

Уважаемые знатоки. Это не вопрос для загадок. Просто у меня на другом форуме зашел спор, может ли это изображение принадлежать нашему городу или это какая-то другая Одесса, коих в мире много  :smileflag: 
Если у вас есть какая-то информация по этому поводу, будет очень интересно получить от вас комментарий.
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Скрытик

Конечно может, более того это она именно и есть Известная серия гравюр, можете глянуть здесь: http://OdessaStory.info
Точнее вот http://odessastory.info/thumbnails.php?album=8

----------


## Violetta25

То есть, я была права. Это приятно))

----------


## K_McKormik

> молодец, сразу в точку...  (уточни для всех с какой стороны)


 А что это за бомжатник такой сверху ?

----------


## Violetta25

Я прошу прощения, уважаемый Скрытник. Что-то я не могу найти там именно эту гравюру. Может вы поможете?

----------


## Скрытик

> Я прошу прощения, уважаемый Скрытник. Что-то я не могу найти там именно эту гравюру. Может вы поможете?


 Вот она, на первой странице:
http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=8&pos=3

----------


## Violetta25

Большое вам спасибо. Просто некоторые молодые люди наивно полагают, что город, в котором они родились, именно таким, каким они его застали, был всегда. Надо было просветить товарищей))

----------


## job2001

> А что это за бомжатник такой сверху ?


 пентхаус light

----------


## Omega

> пентхаус light


 Издалека выглядит довольно симпатично)

----------


## Ленка

Улица?

----------


## Fankoni

Греческая

----------


## job2001

большай арнаутская, снято с высотки на углу пр. мира?

----------


## Ленка

Таки греческая

----------


## Скрытик

Это с колокольни, что ли снималось?

----------


## Ленка

Ага, ток не я снимала, а жаль)))

----------


## Fankoni

Ленка, буду признателен за "+"  :smileflag:

----------


## Волька

Совершенно согласен - качество - жуть...
но пришлось делать фото с фото...
Этой фотографии прмерно 38 лет...

----------


## ketti020

Екатериненская в районе успенской

----------


## Demon99

Может Щепной переулок?

----------


## Dam

> Совершенно согласен - качество - жуть...
> но пришлось делать фото с фото...


 Есть похожее место на ул 10-го апреля/Дидрихсона...

----------


## ketti020

Есть 2 варианта;
1.Старопортофранковская (СТО аля феррари)
2.Разумовская возле "Галеан" Там вроде стройка сейчас

----------


## recon

Есть еще вариант начало Бунина

----------


## Волька

"Есть похожее место на ул 10-го апреля/Дидрихсона..."
"1.Старопортофранковская"

Эти два варианта географически ближе других...
Этой фотографии примерно 38 лет...

----------


## Demon99

Южная может быть?

----------


## Зимняя

переулок Асташкина?

----------


## Pumik

Нищинского, номер который ближе к Манежной, возле общаги

----------


## Волька

Все где-то рядом, но нет...
У меня сегодня будут перебои и инетом, звыняйте ,если не буду реагировать на ответы...
до боли знакомое здание расположено рядом - памятик архитектуры...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Предположу, что Заславского или Спиридоновская?

----------


## Волька

> Предположу, что Спиридоновская?


 Нет, но тоже рядом...
В самой фоторгафии и моем прошлом посте - подсказки...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Тогда, пусть будет Новосельского или Лютеранский пер., рядом с "Кирхой"

----------


## Pumik

> Тогда, пусть будет Новосельского или Лютеранский пер., рядом с "Кирхой"


 ой, помоему Вы правы, на заднем плане выглядывает окошко в стиле Кирхи :smileflag: 
ну, или со стороны Топольского

----------


## Nata220

По-моему это действительно Топольского. Ворота - это въезд на территорию Кирхи и/или института Связи, а здание слева - это нынешняя лютеранская церковь. Если верить 2Gis, то Новосельского 68.

----------


## Волька

Вот полная версия этой фотографии...

Помогите с "+" для Pumik...

----------


## Fankoni

> Помогите с "+" для Pumik...


 
Накинул

----------


## mlch

А вот это где?

----------


## mlch

Так что? И даже вариантов ни у кого за сутки почти не появилось?  :smileflag: 
Грустно.... 
Подсказываю. Это - не двор. И это - в центральной части города.

----------


## job2001

Так в том то и дело, фигура запоминающаяся, но не помню :smileflag:  Может Преображенская около горсада?

----------


## mlch

> Так в том то и дело, фигура запоминающаяся, но не помню Может Преображенская около горсада?


 Нет

----------


## Волька

Заработались, видать, все...

Жуковского или Александровский проспект...

----------


## mlch

> Заработались, видать, все...
> 
> Жуковского или Александровский проспект...


 Нет, хотя и недалеко.

----------


## Freez

Гм.. могу предположить что Базарная (в районе Сквера)
Там на одном здании есть скульптура похожая.

----------


## job2001

> Гм.. могу предположить что Базарная (в районе Сквера)
> Там на одном здании есть скульптура похожая.


 Боролся с собой, чтобы не сказать тот же вариант :smileflag:  Насколько помню была когда-то та загадка. Будет интересно, если таки не узнал...

----------


## mlch

> Гм.. могу предположить что Базарная (в районе Сквера)
> Там на одном здании есть скульптура похожая.


 Freez +1!
Базарная угол Ониловой. Здание альпклуба.

----------


## job2001

> Freez +1!
> Базарная угол Ониловой. Здание альпклуба.


 Точно :smileflag:  Было уже как-то, и тоже я мучался там или нет :smileflag:  Но с прошлоо раза как-то облагородили что ли, лучше стало выглядеть

----------


## Freez

> Точно Было уже как-то, и тоже я мучался там или нет


 Я тоже самое подумал  :smileflag: 
А потом смотрю mlch написал что недалеко от Александровского - дай, думаю, попробую  :smileflag:

----------


## Noel

Блин а я по тени от веток пытался определить где же у нас в центре есть светлый дом, с фасадом на Юг или Запад. В итоге фасад выходит на Юго-Запад

----------


## Kinger

что это - каждый решает сам.. я же спрошу, где это находится.??

----------


## Паноптикум

это в каком то дворе в цетре. блин......

----------


## job2001

Софиевская, Гоголя или Успенская.

----------


## Omega

Я сначала подумала на Олеши 11, но там не такой двор. Потом переулок Нахимова, но тоже, кажется, не оно. Хотя...

----------


## Паноптикум

А кто мне подскажет что за заброшенній дом на ул Черноморской примерно №2? В парке Шевченко

----------


## Kinger

Омега снова срывает джек-пот..  пер. Нахимова..
помогите с плюсиком ...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Помог  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот такая загадка от Кайзера Вильгельма. Где это?

----------


## Cashtane

хехе)) судя по всему район улицы гоголя Или начало Екатериниской

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## osip

Предположу, что проспект Шевченко

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## Маргарита

Ришельевская угол Дерибасовской или Греческой...

----------


## Скрытик

Не Толстого - Новосельского?

----------


## Pumik

а, мне кажется, Успенская или Троицкая...

----------


## cana

Старопартофранковская?

----------


## Vaita

Жуковского?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Скрытик ближе всех.

----------


## Pumik

а, это случайно, не Льва Толстого/Нежинская угловой дом

----------


## Vaita

Вспомнила! Это Новосельского между Преображенской и тираспольской. Зеленый дом.
 Номер 100, кажется.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Vaita - квартал тот, сам дом не тот. Получайте плюс.

----------


## Скрытик

> Vaita - квартал тот, сам дом не тот. Получайте плюс.


 Так какой дом? Я не могу вспомнить, хоть у самого офис в том квартале!

----------


## Vaita

:smileflag: Я была в этом дворе, но вот номер точно не помню.

----------


## Demon99

Номер 98. Ближе к Тираспольской

----------


## Скрытик

> Номер 98. Ближе к Тираспольской


 Странно. Фасад абсолютно не похож на двор. Вообще не тот стиль!

----------


## Волька

№ 100 это 100%
Когда-то в левоворотнем флигеле на чердаке была художественная мастерская...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Загадка отгадана Vait'ой.

----------


## Волька

> Загадка отгадана Vait'ой.


 Так ни кто и не оспаривает...
Просто не понятна фраза : "сам дом не тот."...

----------


## Richard

Может и не совсем и в тему, но вот интересный выпуск Дойче Вохеншау за 41-й год. Обстрел Одессы, взорванная 411-я батарея http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOioRJGhN1o

----------


## mlch

А кто знает, где такое окно?

----------


## cana

На Манежной

----------


## cana

На против дома 32.

----------


## mlch

> На Манежной


 


> На против дома 32.


 Очень близко, но это не Манежная.

----------


## Vaita

Старопортофранковская, на каком-то учебном заведении...кажется какое-то училище

----------


## cana

Окно выходит на Мечникова?

----------


## Зимняя

тыльная сторона бывшего завода?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не Манежная, потому что это Мечникова. Автодорожный техникум. Я это загадывал несколько месяцев назад.

----------


## mlch

Vaita первая.
Это действительно по Старопортофранковской.
cana теперь права - окно выходит на Мечникова.
Кайзер - мои извинения, но я, видимо, пропустил или забыл твою загадку. Сам для себя открыл вчера утром.  :smileflag:

----------


## MURZILKA

> Vaita первая.
> Это действительно по Старопортофранковской.
> cana теперь права - окно выходит на Мечникова.
> Кайзер - мои извинения, но я, видимо, пропустил или забыл твою загадку. Сам для себя открыл вчера утром.


 А  я  пол  жизни  прожила  там. Подьезд  моего  дома № 24  выходил  аккурат  на  это  окно. Но  вот  незадача-  только  сейчас  зашла  на  эту  тему, не  успела. (((

----------


## Pumik

Вот что сегодня нашли на прогулке. 
Где же это? А что за монограмма, сама точно не знаю, но можно догадаться после определения местонахождения здания.
Вот более понятный вид

----------


## Kinger

Фр. бульвар, какой-то из санаториев..

----------


## Зимняя

санаторий Чкалова?

----------


## Pumik

> санаторий Чкалова?


 да, действительно ,это Французский бульвар, санаторий Чкалова, но вот кому может принадлежать это монограмма, на Г.Маразли не похоже, есть какие то догадки, так просто ради интереса.

----------


## Kinger

для оживления темы - простенькая загадка..

----------


## Зимняя

малая арнаутская?

----------


## ks2004

Пастера?

----------


## Паноптикум

> для оживления темы - простенькая загадка..


   Пироговская

----------


## Dam

Тираспольская, или тот район...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Кузнечная?

----------


## Kinger

Паноптикум угадала..  это на Пироговской, в р-не Военного госпиталя..

----------


## Паноптикум

да. дом напротив. кажется 5й номер :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Только не 5-й, а 7/9 по Пироговской.

----------


## Kinger

узнает кто-то этот вид?  (фото со двора)

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вид из одного двора в другой? :smileflag:

----------


## Kinger

> Вид из одного двора в другой?


  нет, за домами - улица..

----------


## job2001

Похожее есть на Мясоедовской и Екатериненской

----------


## Лимонадик

а мня кажется что 100-пудово Базарная

----------


## Scarlett

Малая Арнаутская?

----------


## Kinger

пока мимо, но район, в 2 последних ответах, близко..

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Александровский или Б. Арнаутская?

----------


## Pumik

Осипова

----------


## Fankoni

Почему-то кажется, что это Троицкая....

----------


## Kinger

близко, но мимо...   даю подсказку - это проходной двор..

----------


## Зимняя

Осипова или Лейтенанта Шмидта

----------


## Fankoni

Может это Жуковского-Бунина !?

----------


## GSX-R

Заславского

----------


## Kinger

> Может это Жуковского-Бунина !?


  да, это там..  не очень сложно оказалось..

----------


## Pumik

> да, это там..  не очень сложно оказалось..


 это тот двор, что между Деволановским и Канатной?

----------


## Kinger

> это тот двор, что между Деволановским и Канатной?


 да, точно....

----------


## K_McKormik

> да, точно....


 а чем он так примечателен ?

----------


## Kinger

ну как, перейти с одной ул. на лругую можно через двор..))
его часто фоткают..  много красивых видов.. 
грят, там еще есть вход в катакомбы..

----------


## Волька

давно никто ни-ни...
на скорость...

----------


## Joozy

Преображенская??

----------


## Fankoni

На ПУшкинскую похоже.

----------


## Волька

> На ПУшкинскую похоже.


 она самая... угол Базарной...

----------


## Волька

у кого есть силы - помогите с "+" для Fankoni

----------


## Joozy

> у кого есть силы - помогите с "+" для Fankoni


 уже добавил

----------


## Dam

Поставил.

----------


## Волька

Fankoni, тебе подфартило - впаяли сразу 2 штуки...

----------


## Joozy

> Fankoni, тебе подфартило - впаяли сразу 2 штуки...


 да нам не жалко :smileflag:

----------


## Kinger

кто укажет место.?

----------


## Лимонадик

2-ое кладбище

----------


## Omega

> кто укажет место.?


 Может я скажу глупость, но мне кажется, что это "Зеленый театр"

----------


## Kinger

> мне кажется, что это "Зеленый театр"


  рядом, но достаточно было просто написать - парк Шевченко.. молодец!

----------


## Omega

> рядом, но достаточно было просто написать - парк Шевченко.. молодец!


 Знаю))))) Столько лет там шататься и не узнать)))

----------


## napTu3aH

подскажите что за три здания расположены тут ?

----------


## Св.Михаил

2 и 3 - это Кирха и Преображенский собор. Первое щас попробую узнать, сориентировавшись, откуда снимали  :smileflag:

----------


## Мата_Ф

Два этажа Орфея, что снесли.    ?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Первое может быть каким-то новостройками в районе Греческой (Строгановский мост) или парка Шевченко. Снималось, вероятно, из Водного или с высотки на Новосельского / Конной.

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Первое может быть каким-то новостройками в районе Греческой (Строгановский мост) или парка Шевченко. Снималось, вероятно, из Водного или с высотки на Новосельского / Конной.


 Снимали явно с большего расстояния. Во-первых это понятно по соотношению размеров шпилей кирхи и собора, а во-вторых именно этим можно объяснить такое слабое разрешение.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Если дальше - то точкой съемки может быть новостройка на Пастера / Мечникова.

----------


## Скрытик

> Два этажа Орфей, что снесли.    ?


 Это не Орфей, это новострой на месте бывшего ГАИ Жовтневого района. Уже вымахал выше всех...

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Если дальше - то точкой съемки может быть новостройка на Пастера / Мечникова.


 Нет, направление не то. Скорее либо вышка возле Дюковского, либо Уютный, либо еще дальше

----------


## napTu3aH

> Это не Орфея, это новострой на месте бывшего ГАИ Жовтневого района. Уже вымахал выше всех...


 самого это здание ввело в заблуждение ... но всё-таки предполагал, что это таки Шах-Намэ ... по крайней мере по координатам тут разбег был между Оперным и Военным спуском.
Жаль +1 не могу поставить.

----------


## Velena

> Жаль +1 не могу поставить.


 Сделано :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

А такое кто-то помнит? :smileflag:

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Не район ли Московской и Богатова?

----------


## Fankoni

СРЗ УКраина

----------


## recon

Может район сахарного?

----------


## Richard

> А такое кто-то помнит?


  Фигасе! Это что за кентавр?

----------


## Alexandr

> СРЗ УКраина


 И я его там тоже видел.  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> СРЗ УКраина


 Совершенно верно :smileflag:  +1
Но как психоделично и красиво :smileflag:

----------


## Милена-84

> А такое кто-то помнит?


 это какой-то завод связанный с металлом...как называется незнаю, просто по картинке видна цепь (на глобусе) и люди в касках

----------


## Fankoni

А вот и он  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

Что-то меня на ретро потянуло, думаю будет непросто отгадать, но уже много раз ошибался в этом :smileflag:

----------


## Fankoni

Ришельевская или Чижикова  :smileflag:

----------


## Fankoni

Еще вариант Льва Толстого  :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Если Центральный район, то Ришельевская не идет -- это бывший Жовтневый. Тоже думаю, что Льва Толстова и еще как Вариант Новосельского.

----------


## job2001

Все нет. В качестве подсказки могу сказать - дом(-а) достаточно нетипичны для этого района.

----------


## Dam

> Все нет. В качестве подсказки могу сказать - дом(-а) достаточно нетипичны для этого района.


 Ну для Центрального конечно не типичны. Судя по всему "хрущевка"... Успенская может?

----------


## Скрытик

Канатная?

----------


## job2001

> Ну для Центрального конечно не типичны. Судя по всему "хрущевка"... Успенская может?


 Кстати, я точно не смог определить т.к. "вождизм" этих домов :smileflag: 
Но совсем не Успенская и Канатная, никто пока и близко не подошел

----------


## cana

Навасельского?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Софиевская или где-то рядом?!

----------


## Dam

Не Раскидайловская, случаем?..

----------


## Alexandr

Ланжероновская?

----------


## cana

Похожие здание есть на Старопортофранковская.

----------


## Kinger

Канатная - Гамарника

----------


## ks2004

Может Гагарина? Или даже на углу Французского Бульвара...

----------


## Dam

> Может Гагарина? Или даже на углу Французского Бульвара...


 Обрати внимание на табличку. Центральный военкомат. Т.е. по логике это центральный район бывший, а названные тобой улицы -- Приморский.

----------


## Скрытик

И тем не менее немного похоже на Пироговскую в районе музея.

----------


## Dam

> И тем не менее немного похоже на Пироговскую в районе музея.


 Я, кстати, тоже на тот дом подумал, но смутила надпись... Джоб сказал, что дом не типичен для того района, а На Пироговской немало таких домов, как этот...

----------


## Alexandr

Тогда где-то Л. Толстого.

----------


## Скрытик

> Тогда где-то Л. Толстого.


 Уже говорили что далеко от нее.

----------


## mlch

Малая Арнаутская?

----------


## Лимонадик

Белинского?

----------


## job2001

cana и dam ближе всех
Еще подскажу - адресация тоже достаточно нетипична для Одессы :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Нетипичная нумерация мне известна только на Преображенской...

----------


## Alexandr

Прохоровская?

----------


## Dam

> Прохоровская?


 Опять-же, не Центральный район...

----------


## job2001

> Нетипичная нумерация мне известна только на Преображенской...


 Ну не нумерация, в смысле четная/нечетная, а сам тип, больше для общаг подходит :smileflag:

----------


## napTu3aH

Дидрихсона ?

----------


## Pumik

Спиридоновская?

----------


## job2001

> Дидрихсона ?


 О, стало жарче :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Либо дома между Дидрихсона и Градоначальницкой. Хотя там такой цвет не припомню...

----------


## napTu3aH

Нищинского ?

----------


## job2001

> Либо дома между Дидрихсона и Градоначальницкой. Хотя там такой цвет не припомню...


 +1 
Градоначальницкая 22 в виде множества корпусов. Сама идея их очень напоминает например шестерку на пр. Шевченко, но попроще конечно.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это могут быть дома между Дидрихсона и Градоначальницкой, там есть "дробная" нумерация в огромном проходном дворе. А сама загадка - скорее всего одна из двухэтажных общаг (бывших казарм?) - Градоначальницкая 22/1 или 22/2 или же 4-этажная общага там же.

----------


## job2001

> Это могут быть дома между Дидрихсона и Градоначальницкой, там есть "дробная" нумерация в огромном проходном дворе. А сама загадка - скорее всего одна из двухэтажных общаг (бывших казарм?) - Градоначальницкая 22/1 или 22/2 или же 4-этажная общага там же.


 Дробной нумерации в Одессе много,а вот именно - Корпус 1 или корпус 2 - только в общагах. Хм..именно этот дом (угловой) не показался мне бывшей казармой, думал переходной от сталинки к хрущевке

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Под бывшими казармами я имел в виду двухэтажки в том дворе.

----------


## Dam

> Это могут быть дома между Дидрихсона и Градоначальницкой, там есть "дробная" нумерация в огромном проходном дворе. А сама загадка - скорее всего одна из двухэтажных общаг (бывших казарм?) - Градоначальницкая 22/1 или 22/2 или же 4-этажная общага там же.


 Казармы желтого цвета... Я когда-то в этом дворе в хрущевке квартиру снимал.

----------


## Dam

> думал переходной от сталинки к хрущевке


 Так и есть. Там две Сталинки и один такой дом. Именно переходный.

----------


## Александр_К

> Демагог прав, а улица если мне не изменяет память, кажется Известковая называется. Там 15 трамвай ходит, это напротвив "Дзержинки" завода метизов.


 Не 15, а 20-это спуск на Известковую, как зовут не помню-жил там до 5 лет, как раз напротив дзежинки, Известковый переулок итд, а еще помню что-то называлось Попа-гора

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Сегодня обнаружил на своем доме табличку, удостоверяющую. что это ул. Фрунзе № такой-то, корпус 3. А дом - не общага, просто хрущевка.

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Сегодня обнаружил на своем доме табличку, удостоверяющую. что это ул. Фрунзе № такой-то, корпус 3. А дом - не общага, просто хрущевка.


 Так мы совсем соседи? Я вырос в 16-этажке практически напротив тебя, сейчас живу в 9-этажке ближе к школе и жду, когда переселюсь в 7 самураев  :smileflag: 
А корпус 1 там все-таки общага или по крайней мере был общагой раньше.

----------


## Kinger

кто узнает.?

----------


## dimoil

Возле куяльника

----------


## Kinger

> Возле куяльника


  ну, почти, но, в общем правильно..

----------


## dimoil

Ну если там есть точный  почтовый адресс у этих старинных ворот находищихся возле санотория, то я его не знаю, писем туда не пишу  :smileflag: . А вот если вы подробно поведаете нам про это старинное сооружение, будем рады

----------


## Kinger

История этих ворот (или как это будет правильно называться) мне тоже интересна..  может кто-то поведает..
  По поводу ответа - было сказано "на куяльнике" что можно понять как на лимане.., а "ворота" стоят на горке..  
  Более правильно - на территории санатория "Куяльник", но я не стал придираться..

----------


## Truly

загадка про ворота на территории санатория "Куяльник" отгадана  :smileflag:  
истории по сабжу, к сожалению, не знаю...

хочу предложить следующую загадку - мне кажется, она - простая...
*на какой улице стоит этот дом?* - 
один из наших знаменитых домов "без стены"

----------


## Зимняя

Тираспольская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Лидерсовский бульвар 21.

----------


## Truly

правильно - Лидерсовский 21
не сомневалась, что быстро отгадается, класска  :smileflag: 
пока ждём следующую ФОТОзагадку...

может быть, кто-то может *назвать ещё 3 таких же безстенных дома* 
- хотя бы улицы?  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> правильно - Лидерсовский 21
> не сомневалась, что быстро отгадается, класска 
> пока ждём следующую ФОТОзагадку...
> 
> может быть, кто-то может *назвать ещё 3 таких же безстенных дома* 
> - хотя бы улицы?


 2 из них точно здесь загадывали :smileflag:  может быть и больше - мечникова и пл. веры холодной

----------


## mlch

> Ну если там есть точный  почтовый адресс у этих старинных ворот находищихся возле санотория, то я его не знаю, писем туда не пишу . А вот если вы подробно поведаете нам про это старинное сооружение, будем рады


 В декабре 2006 я уже загадывал эту калитку и потом рассказывал - откуда она взялась.  :smileflag: 
Смотрим сюда: https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=696887&postcount=1107

----------


## Alexandr

> 2 из них точно здесь загадывали может быть и больше - мечникова и пл. веры холодной


 Тогда еще и Воронцовский пер.

----------


## Pumik

> 2 из них точно здесь загадывали может быть и больше - мечникова и пл. веры холодной


 еще был на Веры Инбер 12

----------


## YanaSun

С Вашего позволения моя загадка. :smileflag:  Если была она уже, сильно не ругайте, больше 400 страниц осилить не могла, только смогла половину)))
Сорри за качество (телефон)

Где находится это здание с башенкой и что находится на первом этаже этого здания)

----------


## dimoil

По моему на первом этаже "Кардинал", это ул. Ленина

----------


## job2001

пр. Шевченко/гагарина?

----------


## YanaSun

Пока ответы неправильные))

----------


## Скрытик

Не Антарктика?

----------


## Pumik

Спиридоновская угол Дегтярная, на первом этаже стомат поликлиника

----------


## YanaSun

> Спиридоновская угол Дегтярная, на первом этаже стомат поликлиника


 таки да)) правильный ответ
+1...

----------


## Скрытик

> таки да)) правильный ответ
> +1...


 Я помог, у Вас еще не получится  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Я помог, у Вас еще не получится


 спасибо

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Спиридоновская угол Дегтярная, на первом этаже стомат поликлиника


 А ранее был РОВД "Центрального" района...

----------


## Скрытик

> А ранее был РОВД "Центрального" района...


 Это точно, побывали студентами там в Андроповские времена за распитие пива во время лекций  :smileflag: 
Сорри за офф.

----------


## Pumik

> А ранее был РОВД "Центрального" района...


 в моем детстве, оно мне запомнилось, как стомат поликлиника для взрослых, ну и напротив соответственно детская "комната страха".

----------


## Pumik

на скорость

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> в моем детстве, оно мне запомнилось, как стомат поликлиника для взрослых, ну и напротив соответственно детская "комната страха".


 А в моем детстве  там где сейчас детская стоматология, была детская комната милиции  А там где сейчас протезирование (вход со двора на Дегтярной) находился "паспортный стол". Т.е. на трех углах была МИЛИЦИЯ, а на четвертом углу, был гастроном для пенсионеров, в котором, можно было, тогда, купить "Боржоми"  :smileflag: 
Эх - ностальгия...
P.S. Прошу прощения, что не по теме

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Санаторий "Им. Чкалова"?

----------


## Pumik

> Санаторий "Им. Чкалова"?


 нет

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Где-то в районе Приморского или бульвара Искусств?

----------


## Pumik

> Где-то в районе Приморского или бульвара Искусств?


 в районе предыдущего ответа :smileflag:

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> в районе предыдущего ответа


 Просто напоминает прибрежные склоны в районе Французского бульвара: санаторий "Россия", склоны "Ботанического сада"..... В общем - тот район  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Просто напоминает прибрежные склоны в районе Французского бульвара: санаторий "Россия", склоны "Ботанического сада"..... В общем - тот район


 да, район тот, но чуть поконкретнее местоположение

----------


## Лимонадик

на Даче

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Санаторий Магнолия ?

----------


## Лимонадик

ну это получается между Магнолией и Чкаловским

----------


## Pumik

все нет, осталось еще не много вариантов. А Дача находится на территории санатория Чкалова, и является одним из зданий бывшей усадьбы :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

сан. Аркадия ?

----------


## Pumik

> сан. Аркадия ?


 правильно, +1

----------


## Jaak Logus

где это?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Напоминает чем-то улицу Желябова, завод поршневых колец...

----------


## Jaak Logus

Относительно близко, но... нет

PS 


> Напоминает чем-то улицу Желябова, завод поршневых колец...


 Хе, мне теперь тоже стало напоминать это место

----------


## Pumik

не могу увеличить фото, вот чего то вспоминается Спартаковская, хотя давно там не ездила

----------


## Jaak Logus

Не помню, чтобы на Спартаковской были такие здания

----------


## Pumik

> Не помню, чтобы на Спартаковской были такие здания


 ну, значит ошиблась, с кем не бывает.

----------


## Jaak Logus

> не могу увеличить фото


 Немного увеличил, если это поможет 

Подсказки нужны?

----------


## napTu3aH

где-то я такое видел ... может Дальницкая ?!

----------


## Jaak Logus

Правда, с недавних пор, это место выглядит вот так

----------


## Миз@нтроп

А мне напоминает ул. Стуса

----------


## GSX-R

Так это ж МТЗ :smileflag: 


может Михайловская

----------


## Jaak Logus

Подсказка - рядом находится 2 учебных, 1 религиозное и 1 транспортное заведение.

----------


## GSX-R

Точно МТЗ
Алексеевская площадь

----------


## job2001

Это случаем не в районе Грушевского-Парковой-Раскидайловской?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Точно МТЗ
> Алексеевская площадь


   А точнее ул. Заньковецкой, 2 Здание службы снабжения Одесской ж.д.

----------


## GSX-R

> А точнее ул. Заньковецкой, 2 Здание службы снабжения Одесской ж.д.


 Я ж говорю МТЗ. База Материально Технічного Забезпечення.


Пилюсик я не заслужил?

----------


## Очкарик

Вопрос - а где можно найти историю одесских "именных" домов - Маразли, Никифорова и т.д.?

И их полный список???

Я знаю дома

Маразли
Актарова
Либмана
Имбера
Никифорова
Вагнера
Дерибаса

А еще?

PS Уже нашел тему с домами

----------


## Kinger

где этот дом?, откуда снимался.?

----------


## Demon99

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Кузнечная?

----------


## Pumik

Коблевская

----------


## Pumik

может быть, какая-то из Арнаутских, большая или малая, просто знакомый фасад.

----------


## Зимняя

Бунина?

----------


## Vaita

Пастера?

----------


## Kinger

пока - все мимо..

 как правильно написали - дом очень заметный, поэтому с подсказками пока подожду.. до вечера..  хотя одну все же дам - точка съемки необычна, может поэтому не можете узнать..

----------


## Юргиня

Пивзавод на Гагарина!

----------


## Freez

> где этот дом?, откуда снимался.?


 Канатная?

----------


## Kapy4inka

осипова

----------


## job2001

греческая/канатная?

----------


## Velena

Пантелеймоновская?

----------


## job2001

> Пантелеймоновская?


 Позор на мою голову :smileflag:  Да, почти на углу с новой, а снималось получается со спартака.  В оправдание могу сказать, что вертелось, что это уже загадывалось, но то что я - ка кто не верилось :smileflag:

----------


## Kinger

Velena первой назвала адрес, а job2001 подробно все разъяснил. 
 Обоим по +1.

----------


## Velena

> Velena первой назвала адрес, а job2001 подробно все разъяснил. 
>  Обоим по +1.


 Мне очень нравится этот дом :smileflag: .Это вы с трибун снимали?

----------


## Kinger

> Мне очень нравится этот дом.Это вы с трибун снимали?


  Да, причем с дальней, т.е. через поле...

----------


## Jaak Logus

Есть такое место

----------


## Dam

Это загадка?)) Если да, то возле Горбатого, что-то железнодорожное))

----------


## ks2004

Нумарация, видимо, по балковской у этого дома, точнее административного здания. Как съезжаешь с Горбатого моста, по правую руку. Может это, кстати кузнечного завода здание?

----------


## Jaak Logus

*Dam* прав, это здание службы строительно-монтажных работ Одесской ж.д.

----------


## Pumik

возможно повторюсь,где такая скульптура, у нее еще есть соседи...

----------


## Velena

Нежинская :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Нежинская


 ну, конечно, такое и не знать :smileflag: 
от, я придумала.........

----------


## Velena

> ну, конечно, такое и не знать
> от, я придумала.........


 Очень интересный двор и дом :smileflag:

----------


## Магистер

Нежинская. а где именно?

----------


## Pumik

> Нежинская. а где именно?


 Нежинская 30

----------


## Магистер

спасибо

----------


## rusty_ronin

наверно, про это уже 100 раз говорили...

подскажите, фреска на Екатерининской над Эстерлитой - это сама императрица?.. а то слышал от людей, считающих себя гидами/экскурсоводами, версию про какую-то купеческую дочь )

где про это можно почитать - кто, когда и т.д.? )

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ну не похожа она на императрицу Екатерину, ну никак. Черты лица другие.

----------


## Pumik

А я слышала версию, что это вообще олицетворение Одессы.

----------


## maserati

> А я слышала версию, что это вообще олицетворение Одессы.


 а я слышал, что памятник на морвокзале - это олицетворение Гурвица :smileflag: ))

----------


## Зимняя

> Ну не похожа она на императрицу Екатерину, ну никак. Черты лица другие.


 разве что ну с очень большой погрешностью на себя времен "принцессы Фике" :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> а я слышал, что памятник на морвокзале - это олицетворение Гурвица))


 ну это немножко не то сравнение, уродский монумент и старинная фреска, в центре старой Одессы.

----------


## rusty_ronin

> А я слышала версию, что это вообще олицетворение Одессы.


 кстати, красивая версия.. )

----------


## ks2004

Будучи ещё в школе на экскурсии какой-то по городу запомнил про эту фреску один факт...к сожалению только один  :smileflag:  

Говорили, в общем, что если смотришь на неё и она тебе улыбается, то всё хорошо у тебя будет, если нет- день будет плохим, вот )

Про личность, к сожалению, не запомнил, но вот старшие товарищи говорят, что это вроде как Екатерина, но изображённая в роли богини какой-то (опять же, забыли какой), потому черты лица не совсем Екатерины.

----------


## Alexandr

Эта легенда про Фортуну. Еще говорят, что если она тебе подмигнет (фреска), то повезет.  :smileflag:  
Интересно, а если она (фреска) повернется тылом?

----------


## Velena

> Про личность, к сожалению, не запомнил, но вот старшие товарищи говорят, что это вроде как Екатерина, но изображённая в роли богини какой-то (опять же, забыли какой), потому черты лица не совсем Екатерины.


 "Богиня Фортуна – покровительница счастья, удачи и случая, Фортуну изображали с рогом изобилия, сыплющей монеты, и с веслом, как «кормчего» человеческой жизни», иногда на шаре или колесе (символ изменчивости счастья) с повязкой на глазах. Другие, менее распространенные ее атрибуты: игральные кости и узда. Изображения Фортуны помещались на монетах, печатях, амулетах, бесчисленных памятниках искусства. Обычно на всех изображениях Фортуна предстает обнаженной и крылатой. "
Это  богиня Фортуна, однозначно. Скорее всего с Екатериной никакой связи нет.

----------


## ks2004

> "Богиня Фортуна – покровительница счастья, удачи и случая, Фортуну изображали с рогом изобилия, сыплющей монеты, и с веслом, как «кормчего» человеческой жизни», иногда на шаре или колесе (символ изменчивости счастья) с повязкой на глазах. Другие, менее распространенные ее атрибуты: игральные кости и узда. Изображения Фортуны помещались на монетах, печатях, амулетах, бесчисленных памятниках искусства. Обычно на всех изображениях Фортуна предстает обнаженной и крылатой. "
> Это  богиня Фортуна, однозначно. Скорее всего с Екатериной никакой связи нет.


 оч. интересно, спасибо за экскурс  :smileflag:  
Но точно нет в ней ничего от Екатерины?  Всегда казалось, что её черты присутствуют. Хотя, возможно, это из-за улицы на которой фреска находится и близости Екатерининской площади такие мысли... :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> оч. интересно, спасибо за экскурс  
> Но точно нет в ней ничего от Екатерины?  Всегда казалось, что её черты присутствуют. Хотя, возможно, это из-за улицы на которой фреска находится и близости Екатерининской площади такие мысли...


 Эта тема уже поднималась в этой ветке- подтверждения тому, что в богине присуствуют черты Екатерины никому найти не удалось :smileflag: .

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот фотозагадка. Где это?

----------


## Hvarshat

ул. Коблевская, 43, во втором дворе..

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

С первого раза взяли. Я думал, буду долго мучать всех тут...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

А с правой стороны этого здания виднеется старая вишня  очень крупная и сладкая, но действовать нужно быстро, т.к. могут заметить и не одобрить несанкционированный сбор урожая...

----------


## cONST

Это не особо загадка, меня больше интересует назначение этого сооружения. Ну и, конечно же, где это ?

----------


## Joda

Это не обсерватория ли в парке Шевченко?

----------


## cONST

> Это не обсерватория ли в парке Шевченко?


 Нет. Обсерватория ли - не знаю. Но не в парке Шевченко.
Подсказка - это скорее пригород.

----------


## Скрытик

Это не Крыжановка?

----------


## cONST

> Это не Крыжановка?


 А точнее ?

----------


## Скрытик

Точнее Крыжановская обсерватория  :smileflag:  Я там давно не был, когда спускается дорога в балку, поворот направо к морю. Метров за 200 перед спуском. Это один из филиалов ОАО, второй в Маяках.

----------


## cONST

Мне всегда думалось, что это уже Лески, а не Крыжановка.
Значит, я правильно догадывался, что это обсерватория ... Только вид у неё не особо обитаемый.

----------


## Скрытик

> Мне всегда думалось, что это уже Лески, а не Крыжановка.
> Значит, я правильно догадывался, что это обсерватория ... Только вид у неё не особо обитаемый.


 Начало лесков, а адрес еще Крыжановка. Там живет 1 семья и наблюдают еще кое-что.

----------


## cONST

Спасибо. Нагуглил уже. http://www.astronomy.odessa.ua/krizanovka.htm

----------


## Kinger

где у нас такое приметное здание.?

----------


## Скрытик

Медин.

----------


## Kinger

молодец!  наверное, учился там.?

----------


## Скрытик

Нет, рядышком на физфаке  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Вот такое фото. Наверное, на скорость, не хотелось больше кадрировать.

----------


## Vaita

Это проглядывают башенки "шахского дворца"?

----------


## Jorjic

> Это проглядывают башенки "шахского дворца"?


 Да, конечно. Вот фото полностью.

Это фото 1957 года.

----------


## Richard

А я вот такие фото послеоккупационной Одессы на www.fortification.ru нашел:

----------


## Jorjic

> А я вот такие фото послеоккупационной Одессы на www.fortification.ru нашел


 Очень интересно. Если первое фото, вроде, известное, то остальные - удивительные. Не представлял, что это было такое паническое бегство. Вроде город взяли без боя...

----------


## Richard

> Вроде город взяли без боя...


 Если я не ошибаюсь, Малиновский при взятии Одессы на полную катушку использовал внезапность  :smileflag:  Румыны и не подозревали, что советские войска уже обошли город с севера и практически окружили его, а потому преспокойненько продолжали грузить награбленное добро в порту. Похоже что эта техника - транспорты для отправки. Когда наши появились на берегу, то поначалу никто ничего не понял, когда же до них дошло, то срочно стали сниматься с якорей, даже не отшвартовавшийсь  :smileflag:  Где-то я читал, что им пришлось даже бросить в воду концертный рояль, который в тот момент грузили на судно  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Если я не ошибаюсь, Малиновский при взятии Одессы на полную катушку использовал внезапность  Румыны и не подозревали, что советские войска уже обошли город с севера и практически окружили его, а потому преспокойненько продолжали грузить награбленное добро в порту. Похоже что эта техника - транспорты для отправки. Когда наши появились на берегу, то поначалу никто ничего не понял, когда же до них дошло, то срочно стали сниматься с якорей, даже не отшвартовавшийсь  Где-то я читал, что им пришлось даже бросить в воду концертный рояль, который в тот момент грузили на судно


 Вполне возможно, надо будет поискать данные. 
Мне казалось, что и приход немцев в Одессу и их отступление происходили "безконтактно". То есть, город примерно сутки был "ничей". Я это не утверждаю, просто у меня почему-то сложилось такое мнение.
В том числе, видимо, и из воспоминаний родителей, хотя конкретного обсуждения этой темы не помню.

----------


## K_McKormik

Примечательно, что в наши дни на улицах творится тоже самое скопление немецкой техники, только мерседесы не пожженные  :smileflag:   :smileflag:

----------


## smi

Да мне тоже дед рассказывал, что входили в город без боя. Но, что их больше всего поразило, что Привоз уже работал.
Одесситам Власть всегда была пофиг. А вот бизнес - это святое.

----------


## Vaita

На  фото-загадке смутило отсутствие уголка старой Одессы-колодца, беседки и т.п. Кто знает, когда это все атрибуты "старой Одессы" появились ?

----------


## Velena

> На  фото-загадке смутило отсутствие уголка старой Одессы-колодца, беседки и т.п. Кто знает, когда это все атрибуты "старой Одессы" появились ?


 Кажется, в 60-тых.

----------


## Jorjic

> На  фото-загадке смутило отсутствие уголка старой Одессы-колодца, беседки и т.п. Кто знает, когда это все атрибуты "старой Одессы" появились ?


 Этот "уголок старой Одессы" был обустроен в середине 70-х по инициативе и при участии журналистов созданной в 1973 году газеты "Вечерняя Одесса". Тогдашний главный редактор газеты Б.Ф.Деревянко собрал сильный коллектив молодых журналистов, которые публиковали в том числе и очень интересные материалы по истории города.

----------


## Jorjic

Что-то наступила тишина... 
Где находится такой интересный дом?

----------


## Очкарик

Угол Щепкина и Преображенской?

----------


## Зимняя

Гоголя или Маяковского?

----------


## Скрытик

> Угол Щепкина и Преображенской?


 Точно нет - там красивее  :smileflag: 
Может Еврейская?

----------


## Jorjic

Все мимо. Скрытик ближе всех к цели.

----------


## Скрытик

Александровский проспект?

----------


## Зимняя

а не верхние ди это этажи ЗАГСа на Успенской?

----------


## Pumik

> а не верхние ди это этажи ЗАГСа на Успенской?


 успенская 60 зеленькая, может быть это Троицкая в районе Александровский и Екатериненская

----------


## Jorjic

> а не верхние ди это этажи ЗАГСа на Успенской?


 Не знаю где ЗАГС на Успенской, но это не там.

----------


## Jorjic

> Александровский проспект?


 Нет, не он.

----------


## Pumik

> Не знаю где ЗАГС на Успенской, но это не там.


 ЗАГС сделали там где кучу лет была шахматношашечная школа

----------


## Скрытик

Еще попытка - Бунина.

----------


## Jorjic

> Еще попытка - Бунина.


 Нет, это уже подальше. Успенская была ближе.

----------


## Скрытик

Может Осипова?

----------


## Jorjic

> Может Осипова?


 Нет, опять мимо. ЗАГС был ближе всего.

----------


## Pumik

Базарная
на углу Ришельевской

----------


## Dam

Могу только сказать, что здание казённое... Мне кажется, что ближе к Маразлиевской, или Белинского...

----------


## Jorjic

> Базарная
> на углу Ришельевской


 Улица есть! А вот угол неверный. В какую сторону пойдем?

----------


## Jorjic

> Могу только сказать, что здание казённое... Мне кажется, что ближе к Маразлиевской, или Белинского...


 Не-а, не казенное, жилой дом.

----------


## Pumik

> Улица есть! А вот угол неверный. В какую сторону пойдем?


 ну в сторону Преображенской

----------


## Jorjic

> ну в сторону Преображенской


 Направление верное, практически дошли. Угол Заславского (Мещанской).

----------


## Dam

> Направление верное, практически дошли. Угол Заславского (Мещанской).


 Да... Вот пару дней назад я увидел Тираспольскую во всей "красе"... Всё-же деревья здорово скрывают все фасады)) И это здорово...

----------


## Pumik

> Да... Вот пару дней назад я увидел Тираспольскую во всей "красе"... Всё-же деревья здорово скрывают все фасады)) И это здорово...


 а я сегодня первый раз, за последнее время, проехала через Тираспольскую площадь, просто дар речи потеряла, все вокруг такое красивое цветущее, а Тираспольская вся лысая

----------


## Dam

> а я сегодня первый раз, за последнее время, проехала через Тираспольскую площадь, просто дар речи потеряла, все вокруг такое красивое цветущее, а Тираспольская вся лысая


 А я про что?.. Или меня уже все в вандалы записали?))

----------


## Jorjic

> А я про что?.. Или меня уже все в вандалы записали?))


 Вандал и есть! Это всем известно.  :smileflag: 
Рубить деревья, чтобы стали видны фасады, так же глупо, как и сажать деревья, чтобы скрыть обваливающиеся фасады. Нужно уметь поддерживать и то и другое в гармоничном соответствии. Для этого нужны профессионалы, а не просто чиновники.
Ща огребем за оффтоп...

----------


## Alexandr

> Ща огребем за оффтоп...


 Посещает меня такая идея...  :smileflag: 
*Дальше попрошу не оффтопить.*

----------


## AG-ents

Где в Одессе на дороге можно селезня словить ?  :smileflag:

----------


## GEBO

Это Черняховского, 5-я Фонтана... :smileflag:

----------


## Парусник

Где в нашем городе расположено это здание?

----------


## Pumik

> Где в нашем городе расположено это здание?


 случайно не Ботанический сад?

----------


## Vaita

Это здание одного из санаторив. Где точно не помню. Проклятые провалы в памяти...

----------


## Vaita

это случайно не санатоий МЧС на даче Ковалевского?

----------


## Парусник

Молодчина!Залуженный +

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

а чо раньше было, кто-то знает?

----------


## osip

> а чо раньше было, кто-то знает?


 Санаторий министерства обороны. Потом передали МЧС

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

а ещё раньше?

----------


## Richard

Сейчас копают тротуар по Фонтанской дороге - от 3-й станции до 4-й. И выдали нагора огромное количество костылей, которыми крепятся рельсы к шпалам. Если трамвайное полотно в районе этих станций не меняло своего положения, то получается, что железнодорожная ветка от Среднефонтанской площади до 10-й станции, предназначенная для подвозки снарядов к береговой батарее, действительно сущестовала.

----------


## AG-ents

> Это Черняховского, 5-я Фонтана...


 
Да, 19-го апреля ближе к вечеру по проезжей части улицы Черняховского разгуливал селезень. Откуда он взялся неизвестно, но или он был ручной, или в шоке, или раненый (но визуально никаких повреждений не было видно), т.к. не пытался улететь и вполне спокойно шел от 5-й станции вниз, вызывая удивление у водителей пешеходов. Я наблюдал за этим минут 5 пока несколько парней не решились изловить диковинную для этих мест птицу. Однако селезень так просто не дался - в процессе убугания он несколько раз прятался под кузова стоявших перед светофором автобусов. Но, так как он был один, а ловцов вроде четверо, то в конце концов его изловили...
Судя по тому, что парень акккуратно прижал к себе добычу можно предположить , что его не съели...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Железнодорожная ветка была. Осталось лишь выяснить, как именно она шла. 

О ней известно немного. В 20-30-е гг. эту ветку пересекала трамвайная линия "26а - Аркадия - Чубаевка", а во время обороны Одессы на эту ветку загоняли скопившиеся в городе в избытке паровозы и вагоны, в том числе с боеприпасами.

----------


## Richard

> Железнодорожная ветка была. Осталось лишь выяснить, как именно она шла.


 Вот мне рассказывают что ветка шла до 9-й станции БФ - до 39-й береговой батареи. Говорят, что на картах Одессы 30-х годов она есть. интересно бы посмотреть  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Опять тишина...
Тогда вот такая загадка:

----------


## ks2004

Бульвар мскусств

----------


## Jorjic

> Бульвар искусств


 Нет, далековато.

----------


## Зимняя

Деволановский спуск?

----------


## Pumik

район Старопортофранковской?

----------


## Jorjic

> район Старопортофранковской?


 Старопортофранковская длинная... Можно уточнить?

----------


## Скрытик

> Старопортофранковская длинная... Можно уточнить?


 Мне кажется Ольгиевский спуск.

----------


## Зимняя

Старопортофранковская \Топольского или Льва Толстого

----------


## Jorjic

> Мне кажется Ольгиевский спуск.


 Это ближе всего. Снято с Новосельской в направлении Старопортофранковской. Мне понравилось сочетание стилей. Это угол безымянного переулка, соединяющего Новосельскую и Старопортофранковскую.
 
Плюсик получает Pumik за наводку и, естественно, Скрытик. Думаю, что это справедливо.
ЗЫ. Не получается поставить плюсик Pumik. Помогите, кто может.

----------


## Скрытик

Спасибо *Jorjic*  - только сегодня проезжали с товарищем и очень врезалась в память архитектура... Там еще перед этим что-то интересное было - завтра посмотрю...

----------


## Скрытик

Помог, классные места.

----------


## Зимняя

есть плюсик Пумику  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

спасибо, один плюсик лишний получился :smileflag: 
на скорость, так как видное место

----------


## Скрытик

> спасибо, один плюсик лишний получился


 Лишней бывает только водка, и то если закуски не хватило  :smileflag:

----------


## Маргарита

Кузнечная угол Успенской

----------


## Pumik

> Кузнечная угол Успенской


 правильно, +

----------


## Jorjic

А вот такая башенка:

----------


## job2001

> А вот такая башенка:


 не черноморская случаем?

----------


## Jorjic

> не черноморская случаем?


 Нет, далеко.

----------


## Pumik

несчастный серенький цвет напоминает Серова или Ризовскую

----------


## Jorjic

> несчастный серенький цвет напоминает Серова или Ризовскую


 Ближе, чем Черноморская, но тоже нет.

----------


## Vaita

Мечникова?

----------


## Jorjic

> Мечникова?


 Это уже совсем ближе. Но не Мечникова.

----------


## Joozy

а может Южная?

----------


## Pumik

Манежная?

----------


## Jorjic

Все недалеко, но нет. Ответ, в каком-то смысле, находится гораздо проще.
Вот более общий вид:

----------


## Joozy

тогда либо Прохоровская либо Старопортофранковская)

----------


## Jorjic

> тогда либо Прохоровская либо Старопортофранковская)


 Ну и какое либо и каком конце этого либо?

----------


## Vaita

Это Старопортофранковская

----------


## Joozy

> Ну и какое либо и каком конце этого либо?


 мне кажется что это как раз на углу этих улиц,там же где и сквер,хотя может и нет :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

угол Ольгиевской

----------


## Vaita

Скорее всего р-н 26-й школы (судя по знаку)

----------


## Jorjic

> угол Ольгиевской


 Почти. Это тот же угол, что и в предыдущей загадке, только на противоположной стороне Старопортофранковской. Угол безымянного переулка, сединяющего Новосельскую и Старопортофранковскую. На фото с разгадкой предыдущей загадки виден кусок этого забора.
А знак потому, что рядом детский садик.

----------


## Парусник

"Где эта улица,где этот дом? "

----------


## Скрытик

Княжеская?

----------


## NeMo

Если не изменяет память, это 21-й номер по Княжеской

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А кусочек зеленого дома - это Княжеская / Ольгиевская.

----------


## Парусник

> "Где эта улица,где этот дом? "


 Конечно,Княжеская. И,конечно, №21!

----------


## job2001

Затихло как то...

----------


## Richard

> Затихло как то...


 Это чегой-то? Стена санатория Россия?

----------


## job2001

> Это чегой-то? Стена санатория Россия?


  Даты и надписи -60годы и раньше имхо.

Нет, не там.

----------


## Буджак

Район Куяльника?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Боюсь ошибиться, но очень сильно напоминает подъем под "Капитанским" (Тёщинным) мостом. Со стороны "Пионерского" парка

----------


## job2001

> Боюсь ошибиться, но очень сильно напоминает подъем под "Капитанским" (Тёщинным) мостом. Со стороны "Пионерского" парка


 Не бойтесь, не ошиблись :smileflag:  +1

----------


## Vicki

Вот еше одна картинка

Может быть уже было, но я новичек и просмотрела последние 50 страниц. У него есть брат слева. Где это, на какой улице?

----------


## Omega

Начало Канатной?

----------


## Jorjic

> Может быть уже было, но я новичек и просмотрела последние 50 страниц. У него есть брат слева. Где это, на какой улице?


 Ничего страшного, ведь и новичков тоже много.
Может быть Гоголя?

----------


## Vicki

Нет, пока мимо. Гоголя ближе, чем Канатная.

----------


## Скрытик

Не Екатериненская около площади?

----------


## Vicki

Нет.

----------


## Kapy4inka

пушкинская?

----------


## Vicki

Не Пушкинская. :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

Троицкая?

----------


## Vicki

Нет :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Нежинская?

----------


## Pumik

или Коблевская

----------


## Vicki

> или Коблевская


 Да, Коблевская 36, я живу рядом.  :smileflag:  А вообще на Коблевской, как и на других улицах в центре столько красоты. Только состояние на 3-. Обидно

----------


## Ortho

или в глубине дворов...

----------


## job2001

о глубине дворов
может кто-то узнает где?

----------


## Omega

Гоголя или начало Маразлиевской

----------


## job2001

нет, далеко

----------


## Omega

Что именно далеко?

----------


## job2001

все далеко :smileflag:  да, трудно конечно так угадать..подскажу - если повернуться спиной к надписи - можно будет трамваи сквозь арку увидеть :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

Подсказал.... По трамваям у нас Кайзер)))  Пальцем в небо. Преображенская?

----------


## Vicki

Чижикова?

----------


## job2001

пока никто рядом не был

----------


## Pumik

нежинская

----------


## job2001

поближе :smileflag:

----------


## Kapy4inka

толстого

----------


## Vicki

или Старопортофранковская :smileflag:

----------


## NeMo

да там уже буквально две с половиной 
улицы трамвайные осталось перечислить )

----------


## Pumik

> да там уже буквально две с половиной 
> улицы трамвайные осталось перечислить )


 ну еще Градоначальницкая и Пантелеймоновская

----------


## NeMo

ну и "половина" собственно, 1905 года )

----------


## Pumik

Софиевская и Преображенская тоже не далеко

----------


## job2001

ну видите, не 2,5 :smileflag:  +1 Pumik за Градоначальницкую

----------


## Omega

+ выдала)))

----------


## Pumik

> + выдала)))


 Omega, спасибо, приму лишний плюсик в счет предыдущей отгадки от Vicki :smileflag: 

Job2001, а где ж это на Градоначальницкой, наверное недалеко от военной кафедры вышки?

----------


## job2001

> Omega, спасибо, приму лишний плюсик в счет предыдущей отгадки от Vicki
> 
> Job2001, а где ж это на Градоначальницкой, наверное недалеко от военной кафедры вышки?


 угол Ризовской, там такой приятный дворик

----------


## Vicki

> Omega, спасибо, приму лишний плюсик в счет предыдущей отгадки от Vicki
> 
> Job2001, а где ж это на Градоначальницкой, наверное недалеко от военной кафедры вышки?


 + тоже выдала :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> + тоже выдала


 спасибо, у вас пока что не получится, так что считайте Omega помогла :smileflag:

----------


## Pinky

Еще немного наскальной живописи

----------


## Vaita

Судя по надписям какая-то военная часть. Может в районе Маршала Говорова?

----------


## Vicki

> спасибо, у вас пока что не получится, так что считайте Omega помогла

----------


## Vicki

Может быть это где-то в районе училища на 4-й станции Фонтана?

----------


## Vaita

Действительно, кладка похожа на арт-училище. (бывшее училище )

----------


## Паноптикум

> Затихло как то...


  а это не там же где это  вот :smileflag: ? 

и это

----------


## Vaita

> Затихло как то...


 Я думала, уже отгадали....
Я знаю есть еще похожая стена в лагере "Молодая гвардия". Там еще 20-х гг. надписи были...

----------


## Richard

> Может быть это где-то в районе училища на 4-й станции Фонтана?


 Неа, в училище на 4-й другая кладка:

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Еще немного наскальной живописи


 Может быть "Морвокзал"?

----------


## Richard

> Еще немного наскальной живописи


 3-я фонтана? Артучилище?

----------


## job2001

> а это не там же где это  вот?


 Рядом :smileflag:  Непосредственно под мостом, и слева от него если стоять лицом к приморскому



> Я думала, уже отгадали....
> Я знаю есть еще похожая стена в лагере "Молодая гвардия". Там еще 20-х гг. надписи были...


 Да, отгадали уже.

----------


## Pinky

Даже и не знаю кому плюсик ставить, направление сразу было угадано правильное, это действительно арт училище, но не на 4-ой, 3-я ближе, но адрес немного другой у этого места...Это "артиллерийский" дворик на Артиллерийской-же улице

----------


## Alexandr

> Рядом Непосредственно под мостом, и слева от него если стоять лицом к приморскому


 А если точнее, то проходная из Воронцовского 2.  :smileflag:

----------


## Волька

Вот такое вот...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Мечникова угол Дидрихсона.

----------


## Rain Woman

похоже на Слободку

----------


## Alternativa

Куйбышева?

----------


## AG-ents

Где это ? (есть маленькая хитрость)   :smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag:

----------


## Волька

Пан Кайзер ближе всех  - район верный...

----------


## Alternativa

> Где это ? (есть маленькая хитрость)


 Ильичевск.

----------


## GEBO

> Где это ? (есть маленькая хитрость)


 На Ильичевск вообще похоже...

----------


## Rain Woman

> Пан Кайзер ближе всех  - район верный...


 Градоначальницкая?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Вот такое вот...


 Предположу, что Ковалевского...

P.S. По загадке с фонтаном - точно Ильичевск  :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

> Предположу, что Ковалевского...
> 
> P.S. По загадке с фонтаном - точно Ильичевск


 Точно, Ковалевского !

----------


## AG-ents

> Ильичевск.


 Угу +1  :smileflag:

----------


## Волька

> Градоначальницкая?


 это будет ближе...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Дом с точно такой же полуотбитой датой стоит на углу Мечникова и Дидрихсона. Потому и выдал именно такую версию.

----------


## Волька

чуть более полная версия...

----------


## K_McKormik

> чуть более полная версия...


 Косвенная, в квартале выше от автовокзала, на первом этаже парикмахерская и магаз продуктовый.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Или Колонтаевская?!

----------


## K_McKormik

> Или Колонтаевская?!


 Угол Косвенной и Колонтаевской, но это показан фасад со стороны Косвенной.

----------


## Волька

> Косвенная, в квартале выше от автовокзала, на первом этаже парикмахерская и магаз продуктовый.


 Да, и это верно..., только это дом тот, что чуть правее...
+

----------


## K_McKormik

> Да, и это верно...
> +


 Опознал когда увидел это страшилище белое и самые верхущки труб, его подпирающих.

----------


## Константин_третий

Назовите улицу, по которой едет трамвай, улицу, к перекрестку с которой он подъехал и номер трамвая.

----------


## Pumik

> Назовите улицу, по которой едет трамвай, улицу, к перекрестку с которой он подъехал и номер трамвая.


 ул Успенская угол Преображенской, трамвай 4

----------


## Константин_третий

Загадка завершена  :smileflag:

----------


## Константин_третий

Фото относится к периоду последних пяти лет. Данный трамвай не ехал в депо, а находится на своей конечной. Перечислите все номера, которые могут быть сокрыты под белым пятном и место, которое изображено на фото, пожалуйста.

----------


## Maksy

20, 30 херсонский сквер,  возможно 3 и 12

----------


## Константин_третий

Maksy

Неполный ответ

----------


## Maksy

кажется ещё 2 был... или 4... или оба сразу  :smileflag:

----------


## Константин_третий

Maksy

Вообще, 3 и 12 не там разварачиваются (как и 2-й иногда), но могли бы и там проезжать. А вот 4-й явно в последние пять лет там конечной не имел, как и в последние 10, 15 лет... Да, второй можно добавить, но всё равно ответ неполный и более того, там, где я закрасил было не "2", не "3", не "12", не "20" и даже не "30" :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

> Фото относится к периоду последних пяти лет. Данный трамвай не ехал в депо, а находится на своей конечной. Перечислите все номера, которые могут быть сокрыты под белым пятном и место, которое изображено на фото, пожалуйста.


 Ну вроде всё элементарно... Конечная 20-ки и 30-ки покойной. Рядом офис теплосетей. Балковская рядом с глухим мостом.

----------


## Константин_третий

Dam

Место описано совершенно верно, этот трамвай и вправду разварачивался на своей конечной, но это был не "20"-й и не "30"-й  :smileflag:

----------


## Hvarshat

Это был трамвай № 22 Херсонский сквер - Слободка  :smileflag:

----------


## Константин_третий

Hvarshat

Да :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Давно я не загадывал загадок...
Данная загадка содержит в себе ряд вопросов, часть из них для меня очень неясны. Поэтому простой ответ на вопрос "Где это?", естественно, будет помечен плюсом, но будет считаться неполным. Хотелось бы совместно разобраться также с вопросами "Когда это действовало?" и "зачем?"

----------


## dimoil

Прохоровская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Да, это Прохоровская. Теперь, если можно - кокретнее и с указанием того, зачем сие было построено и когда действовало.

----------


## капибара

Если я правильно поняла,то это трамвайные пути и единственная версия которая есть у меня-это остатки узкой колеи которую,начали менять в 30-х годах. В те годы там ходил 32 маршрут и его закрыли в связи с этими заменами.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Эти рельсы ведут во двор дома по Прохоровской 45. Внимание, вопрос! Что раньше было в этом доме?

----------


## Алибабаевич

"Нептун"?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

было дело. А до него?

----------


## Константин_третий

Я знаю, что там находилось, но писать не буду, т.к. узнал это со слов самого Кайзера на другом сайте  :smileflag:

----------


## Viktoz

> было дело. А до него?


 Вагоноремонтный завод?

----------


## Константин_третий

Viktoz06

Нет, Император о другом  :smileflag:  Моя бабушка работала на "Нептуне", спросил у нее для интереса, она тоже знает, что там было то, что имеет виду Кайзер  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Так озвучь (не здесь, а там)!

----------


## AG-ents

Откликнитесь, кто смотрит не только под ноги  :smileflag:

----------


## Maksy

> Откликнитесь, кто смотрит не только под ноги


 Белинского / Пантелеймоновская

----------


## AG-ents

> Белинского / Пантелеймоновская


 + 1 !  :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

А кто любит шастать по дворам ?

----------


## AG-ents

> Viktoz06
> 
> Нет, Император о другом  Моя бабушка работала на "Нептуне", спросил у нее для интереса, она тоже знает, что там было то, что имеет виду Кайзер


 
Одесский завод ‛Нептун“ создан согласно распоряжению Совета Народных Комиссаров 23 августа 1944 года на базе завода радиодеталей Наркомместрома УССР в качестве специализированного предприятия по разработке и освоению наукоемкой продукции в интересах Минэнерго СССР.

----------


## Dam

> А кто любит шастать по дворам ?


 Ну это просто. Узкий переулок на 17-й станции. Офис фирмы "Бонъ"... Она там есть ещё?..

----------


## AG-ents

> Ну это просто. Узкий переулок на 17-й станции. Офис фирмы "Бонъ"... Она там есть ещё?..


 + 1 !  :smileflag: 
Прошлой осенью стоял во всей красе  :smileflag:

----------


## Константин_третий

Вопрос состоит в том, что там было значимое еще до "Нептуна". Всё, сам даю подсказку без разрешения Кайзера. С этим можно косвенно связать маршруты 10-го и 11-го трамваев. Только не запутайтесь - косвенно. Есть в их исторической сути кое-что общее с тем, что там.

----------


## Good++++

> Вопрос состоит в том, что там было значимое еще до "Нептуна". Всё, сам даю подсказку без разрешения Кайзера. С этим можно косвенно связать маршруты 10-го и 11-го трамваев. Только не запутайтесь - косвенно. Есть в их исторической сути кое-что общее с тем, что там.


 Мельница

----------


## Dam

> + 1 ! 
> Прошлой осенью стоял во всей красе


 Я фирму имел ввиду... У неё интересная спицифика была при Боделане. Цепляем свою вывеску на вашу будяку и вас не трогают... Цивилизованная такая крыша...

----------


## Константин_третий

А вот это где и что такое есть, судари и сударыни?

Не могу загрузить рисунок, потому вот ссылка http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/evezar/view/23761/

----------


## Константин_третий

Good+++++

Да.

Вы знали или поняли по подсказке? Если второе, то Кайзер меня убьет  :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

> Good+++++
> 
> Да.
> 
> Вы знали или поняли по подсказке? Если второе, то Кайзер меня убьет


 Не знал, догадался по подсказке...
П.С. 1,5 года работал на "Нептуне" лет 10 назад, но на Прохоровской ни разу не был...

----------


## Rain Woman

похоже на сухопутку на 4 фонтана

----------


## AG-ents

> А вот это где и что такое есть, судари и сударыни?
> 
> Не могу загрузить рисунок, потому вот ссылка http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/evezar/view/23761/


 Давно там не был, но кажется это на улице рядом с грузовым отделением ЖД вокзала.

----------


## Viktoz

Может  какой-то корпус больницы на слободке?

----------


## K_McKormik

Мечникова ?

----------


## Kapy4inka

Пастера возле Советской армии?

----------


## Dam

Как вариант Мечникова... Очень знакомое здание, очень...

----------


## K_McKormik

Мечникова - это мой вариант, первый как-бы  :smileflag:  В начале Мечникова со стороны Пересыпи

----------


## Ginger

А мне всё-таки больше Слободку напоминает. Хотя улица вроде вниз идёт - может это одна из тех, которые спускаются с Комсомольской....

----------


## Св.Михаил

А по-моему это сама Комсомольская

----------


## Св.Михаил

А не Дидрихсона ли это?

----------


## Волька

Может, Княжеская, 1?

----------


## Ginger

Она же вроде вся в брущатке

----------


## osip

Валиховский переулок?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Княжеская угол Старопортофранковской. На территории нынешней пожарной части, ранее - в комплексе со зданием палаты мер и весов и ремесленного училища.

----------


## AG-ents

Адресочек не назовете ?

----------


## Очкарик

Я прошу прощения за небольшой оффтоп - кто-то знает, где тот дом, в котором жил старик-эзотерист Басилашвили из "Ликвидации"? Колоритный такой двор.

----------


## капибара

> Я прошу прощения за небольшой оффтоп - кто-то знает, где тот дом, в котором жил старик-эзотерист Басилашвили из "Ликвидации"? Колоритный такой двор.


 вроде на ул. Горького кирпичный дом с аркой. :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> вроде на ул. Горького кирпичный дом с аркой.


 Он самый, там очень характерный вход во двор. В этой теме его в 2х ракурсах уже загадывали.

----------


## AG-ents

> Адресочек не назовете ?


 Что-то ни одного варианта... 
Подсказка - это не центр Одессы, а скажем так курортный район  :smileflag:

----------


## Vicki

> Адресочек не назовете ?


 Где-то в районе 10-12ст Фонтана

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Кроме "Черноморки" ничего в голову не приходит...

----------


## AG-ents

> Кроме "Черноморки" ничего в голову не приходит...


 А поточнее и историю, если можно ?

----------


## Dam

> Он самый, там очень характерный вход во двор. В этой теме его в 2х ракурсах уже загадывали.


 Двор -- бред пьяного кондитера... Арка -- сказка. Когда-то там смотрел квартиру...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Где это? (думал сначала в приколы выложить).

----------


## AG-ents

> Кроме "Черноморки" ничего в голову не приходит...


 Вариантов нет, посему раскрываю историю - это памятный знак в честь медсестер ВОВ , работавших в ближайшем санатории. Расположен в Черноморке , переулок Политкаторжан на углу забора школы-интерната для глухих детей (рядом с конечной остановкой трамвая).

----------


## Волька

[QUOTE=Kaiser_Wilhelm_II;2723100]Где это? (думал сначала в приколы выложить).

Балковская?

----------


## job2001

Нет, это дом между  Овном и детским садиком, адрес наверное Говорова

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*job2001* совершенно прав.

----------


## AG-ents

Мост в никуда недалеко от Одессы

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Киевская трасса, недалеко от с.Алтестово?

----------


## AG-ents

То, что людей достающих все из-под земли называют "одесскими шахтерами" я знаю  :smileflag:  . А вот реальных шахтеров в Одессе не видел, хотя шахтоуправление есть !...  Где это и что это за такое Шахтоуправление ???

----------


## AG-ents

> Киевская трасса, недалеко от с.Алтестово?


 
+1 !  :smileflag:

----------


## Joozy

гм,Шахтоуправление это крутогде-то я его кажись видел...это случаем не на Прохоровской,там ещё рядом какой-то комбинат с мукой связаный вроде...или я ошибся

----------


## капибара

ОДЕССКОЕ ШАХТОУПРАВЛЕНИЕ, АООТ Одесса ул.Прохоровская, 42 Сфера деятельности: Производство стеновых материалов; Торгово-посредническая
    Товары: Камни стеновые из горных пород; Блоки стеновые искусственные, ракушечно-бетонные; Щебень известняковый; Мука известняковая; Изделия картонажные

----------


## ks2004

На прохоровской, кажись,   или в том районе шахтоуправление есть....

----------


## AG-ents

> ОДЕССКОЕ ШАХТОУПРАВЛЕНИЕ, АООТ Одесса ул.Прохоровская, 42 Сфера деятельности: Производство стеновых материалов; Торгово-посредническая
>     Товары: Камни стеновые из горных пород; Блоки стеновые искусственные, ракушечно-бетонные; Щебень известняковый; Мука известняковая; Изделия картонажные


 
Спасибо за столь подробный ответ, но моя эта фотография сделана не на Прохоровской и даже не на близлежащей улице... 
Кстати и ДубльГИС (обновление март 2008) тоже не выдает никакого шахтоуправления в доме 42 по Прохоровской...

Так что же изображено на моей фотографии ?

----------


## Viktoz

> Где это и что это за такое Шахтоуправление ???


  Это случайно не ул. Бирюкова 5. ?

----------


## AG-ents

> Это случайно не ул. Бирюкова 5. ?


 Точно ! +1 , но Бирюкова 5 напротив  (кто не знает - примерный ориентир Ул. Столбовая, остановка Прессмаш в сторону ж/дороги) !  :smileflag:  А на этом 2-х этажном доме номера нет, но по логике адрес должен быть Бирюкова 3, т.к. рядом находится дом с номером Бирюкова 7 (странная улица только с нечетными номерами) и Ульяновская 22 (сейчас это ул. Василия Кандинского, но на новую табличку видимо денег нет). 
Вполне возможно, что это предыдущее помещение Шахтоуправления, что сейчас на Прохоровской. Судя по обжитым балконам на втором этаже там изначально планировались жилые помещения, а вот на первом было (а может есть до сих пор загадочное Шахтоуправление). Подозреваю, что они как-то с катакомбами связаны, ведь никаких реальных шахт в Одессе вроде нет.
Как я уже ранее писал ДубльГИС вообще не знает никакого шахтоуправления в Одессе...   (кто знает просветите про одесских шахтеров и чем они занимаются/занимались ? )

P.S.
 А где конкретно находится немецкое кладбище?

----------


## Viktoz

> P.S.
>  А где конкретно находится немецкое кладбище?


 В том же районе, только с другой стороны, по ул Промышленной.

----------


## mlch

> А где конкретно находится немецкое кладбище?


 На Промышленной, рядом с ПО Микрон
В ДубльГИСЕ оно названо "3-е Христианское кладбище"
Точнее и Микрон тоже построен на территории этого кладбища.

----------


## K_McKormik

А вот интересно, что находится в центре "гримпенской трясины", т.е. в центре полей фильтрации ? Гугль показывает наличие каких-то построек барачного типа. Может кто пробирался туда и может поведать что там творится ?

----------


## AG-ents

> На Промышленной, рядом с ПО Микрон
> В ДубльГИСЕ оно названо "3-е Христианское кладбище"
> Точнее и Микрон тоже построен на территории этого кладбища.


 Спасибо, я уже определился  :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

> А вот интересно, что находится в центре "гримпенской трясины", т.е. в центре полей фильтрации ? Гугль показывает наличие каких-то построек барачного типа. Может кто пробирался туда и может поведать что там творится ?


 Скорее всего это "сухой порт" - склад контейнеров

----------


## K_McKormik

> Скорее всего это "сухой порт" - склад контейнеров


 Нет. Еврокамыши - они расположены на окраине болотного массива, а это именно в самом центре.

----------


## cONST

> Нет. Еврокамыши - они расположены на окраине болотного массива, а это именно в самом центре.


 Может быть это постройки вдоль канала и трубы ? Что-то вроде насосных.

----------


## Andrю

Вроде неотгаданных фото пока нет, тогда вот моя фотозагадка. Скажу сразу фото не мое, а взято с Google Earth. Сам еще не добрался до этого места. Где находится это?
P.S. у кого есть еще фото этого объекта - выложите пожалуста :smileflag:

----------


## Good++++

Была эта загадка. Ул. Чернышевского (Кр.Крест)

----------


## Andrю

Тогда извините, всю тему так и не осилил прочесть. Просьба о фото - в силе

----------


## Good++++

> Тогда извините, всю тему так и не осилил прочесть. Просьба о фото - в силе


 См. здесь и здесь.

----------


## Andrю

Пасибо

----------


## Dam

Вот любят эту остановку))) Скорее всего её скоро и не будет вовсе...

----------


## Viktoz

> А вот интересно, что находится в центре "гримпенской трясины", т.е. в центре полей фильтрации ? Гугль показывает наличие каких-то построек барачного типа. Может кто пробирался туда и может поведать что там творится ?


 Недавно там проезжал, думал найду выезд с   Сахарного на  Усатово, дорога очень плохая. Там действительно видел одно (может есть больше, но их не видел) старое полуразрушенное строение, что-то типа фермы, или старого склада.  Вокруг полуразобранный забор, да и крыша на здании  с дырами, наверное  давно никто не использует
Назначения его я так и не понял, просто стоит в камышах вдоль дороги. Может действительно старые насосные, так как рядом  небольшой мостик через  заросший камышами канал.

----------


## Alex. N

Маленькая загадка. Фрагмент какого здания на фото и где оно находится?

----------


## Alex. N

> Недавно там проезжал, думал найду выезд с   Сахарного на  Усатово, дорога очень плохая. Там действительно видел одно (может есть больше, но их не видел) старое полуразрушенное строение, что-то типа фермы, или старого склада.  Вокруг полуразобранный забор, да и крыша на здании  с дырами, наверное  давно никто не использует
> Назначения его я так и не понял, просто стоит в камышах вдоль дороги. Может действительно старые насосные, так как рядом  небольшой мостик через  заросший камышами канал.


 Попробую на досуге залезть в фотоархив фирмы, мы год назад обфоткали и обмеряли все что есть на этих полях. Готовили документацию под застройку этой территории

----------


## ks2004

напротив Краяна есть что-то похожее...хотя, вероятно, ошибаюсь...

----------


## Alex. N

> напротив Краяна есть что-то похожее...хотя, вероятно, ошибаюсь...


  Очень холодно

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Похоже на склады Шустова, выходящие на ул. Желябова.

----------


## K_McKormik

А может порт ?

----------


## Alex. N

С каждым вариантом все удаляются от этого места. Вот маленькая подсказка

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

станция Товарная, склад какой-то?

----------


## Alex. N

> станция Товарная, склад какой-то?


 Уже теплом повеяло, но очень где-то далеко

----------


## K_McKormik

еще 2 варианта
1. Это возле ивановского моста
2. возле горбатого

----------


## cONST

> С каждым вариантом все удаляются от этого места. Вот маленькая подсказка


 На какое-то депо похоже

----------


## K_McKormik

если депо, то трамвайное депо на степовой.

----------


## Alex. N

Мостов поблизости там нет, да и трамваев также невидать

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это не может быть трамвайное депо, так как они все дореволюционной постройки. 

Поэтому я предполагаю, что это в районе станции Одесса-Пересыпь или даже завод им. Дзержинского.

----------


## Alex. N

> Это не может быть трамвайное депо, так как они все дореволюционной постройки. 
> 
> Поэтому я предполагаю, что это в районе станции Одесса-Пересыпь или даже завод им. Дзержинского.


 Ну вот снова теплом повеяло уже где то недалеко даже  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

цех автосборочного завода?

----------


## Alex. N

> цех автосборочного завода?


 Нее. Это здание думаю, к заводам никакого отношения не имеет,  так как рядом с ним таковых не наблюдается

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Еще версия, но здание для этой версии маленькое какое-то. Одесская ТЭЦ.

----------


## Alex. N

> Еще версия, но здание для этой версии маленькое какое-то. Одесская ТЭЦ.


 Совсем близко. Но не то
P. S. Через ТЕЦ сейчас строят вторую эстакаду  к порту, в какую тему можно фото запостить?

----------


## Скрытик

Судоремонтный?

----------


## Alex. N

> Судоремонтный?


 Нет.
Еще подсказка. Рядом с этим зданием прежней властью  был закрыт один объект и торжественно открыт другой, но как всегда тот, что закрыли  потихоньку функционирует (есть доказательства в фото) а тот, что открыли так и не запустили. Вот такой вот каламбур получился в подсказке.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Хлебзавод рядом с "глухим" мостом, на территории которого есть церковь?

----------


## Alex. N

Это не район Пересыпи

----------


## Dam

> Это не район Пересыпи


 А не район ли это 11-й больницы?..

----------


## Alex. N

> А не район ли это 11-й больницы?..


 А где эта больница находится?

----------


## Ginger

> А где эта больница находится?


  Слободка

----------


## Fankoni

Бывшее здание мясокомбината на Пересыпи.

----------


## Alex. N

> Бывшее здание мясокомбината на Пересыпи.


 Ну если верить ДубльГИС то здание почти рядом всего лишь в 4 км от мясокамбината  :smileflag:

----------


## Viktoz

Тогда можно предположить что это район 7-й Пересыпской -  з-д. Большевик.

----------


## Alex. N

> Тогда можно предположить что это район 7-й Пересыпской -  з-д. Большевик.


 Ну свосем тепло но не горячо

----------


## Dam

Балтская дорога может быть, рядом с бывшим тарным заводом, или как вариант дорога на Куяльник. Улица Лиманная.

----------


## Pumik

> Нет.
> Рядом с этим зданием прежней властью  был закрыт один объект и торжественно открыт другой, но как всегда тот, что закрыли  потихоньку функционирует (есть доказательства в фото) а тот, что открыли так и не запустили. Вот такой вот каламбур получился в подсказке.


 у кого что болит, этот закрытый объект не "будка" случайно? Визуально припоминаю, что в том районе находится.

----------


## Alex. N

Ну пока меделенно но продвигамся в нужном направлении. А что за "будка"?

----------


## Pumik

> Ну пока меделенно но продвигамся в нужном направлении. А что за "будка"?


 которая собака отлавливала, значит не оно.

----------


## Alex. N

Ну наверное  последня подсказка. Фрагмент здания  :smileflag:

----------


## Ginger

> Ну наверное  последня подсказка. Фрагмент здания


 Железнодорожные пути рядом есть? 
Может это действительно в дебрях за Продмашем, Лузановкой в сторону жд

----------


## Магистер

похоже на район Лузановки... и смахивает на котельную

----------


## Viktoz

Куяльник?

----------


## Alex. N

> похоже на район Лузановки... и смахивает на котельную


 Ну это ближе всего, станция Одесса-Сортировочная, здание это таки  котельная. Так что плюс можно смело "Магистеру" ставить

----------


## Очкарик

А что за руины использовались в "Ликвидации", когда собирали всех переодеваться и вооружаться?

----------


## Магистер

> А что за руины использовались в "Ликвидации", когда собирали всех переодеваться и вооружаться?


 мне показалось что это здание Кирхи изнутри

----------


## Очкарик

Нет, там какой-то очень длинный подъезд

Кирха нам знакома по 7 дням с русской красавицей

----------


## K_McKormik

> Ну это ближе всего, станция Одесса-Сортировочная, здание это таки  котельная. Так что плюс можно смело "Магистеру" ставить


 Не, ну так совсем как-то не гуманно !!! Там же мало кто бывает. А ну как каждый начнет шариться по помойкам для фотозагадок ???!!!   Иное дело, когда загадывают нечто, мимо чего многие ходили не раз, в центре города, например, и отгадать смогут те, кто по сторонам тоже глазеет, а не только под ноги смотрит.

----------


## job2001

не согласен, интересно как и незаметное в центре, так и неизвестное на окраинах :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

А я кусаю локти... Я хотел про Сортировочную написать, а написал про Лиманную... Как вариант с "Ликвидацией" -- грязелечебницы на Куяльнике...

----------


## Viktoz

По моему в "Ликвидация"  попали развалины старого корпуса на "Новом рынке" со стороны ул. Торговой угол Новобазарного переулка.

----------


## auditor_ya

а вот это что за здание:

----------


## Joozy

это наверняка какой нибудь университет или институт...может это Мечникова в районе Пастера?

----------


## auditor_ya

> это наверняка какой нибудь университет или институт...может это Мечникова в районе Пастера?


 нет, это ни институт, ни университет, ни школа и не любое другое учебное заведение.

----------


## Dam

> а вот это что за здание:


 Ой, молодой человек, по-моему это здание налоговой Приморской...

----------


## Милена

нет . это не налоговая . но что-то до боли знакомое

----------


## Магистер

а не на привокзальной ли площади это здание?

----------


## auditor_ya

нет, не то все.
Первая подсказка на самой фотке, присмотритесь к волосам. Да и часы не на каждом здании вешают.
Вторая - там даже экскурсии проводятся.

----------


## GEBO

Завод шампанских вин?

----------


## Милена

> Завод шампанских вин?


 да это он

----------


## auditor_ya

> Завод шампанских вин?


 + Да все верно, он самый. Здание управления, а рядом вот такой фонтанчик:

----------


## Kapy4inka

центр города. соврешенно новое здание....

----------


## GEBO

Это не на Тираспольской площади?

----------


## Магистер

греческая (между ленина и пушкинской) или успенская (между осипова и канатной)

----------


## auditor_ya

гостинница Красная?

----------


## Fankoni

Это не новое здание на Польском спуске/Греческой !?

----------


## Viktoz

Кажеться этот дом находиться по ул Жуковского. напротив магазина ТиД, между Александровским проспектом и Екатерининской.

----------


## blousik

Б.Арнаутская ?

----------


## AG-ents

> Б.Арнаутская ?


 угол Маразлиевской

----------


## Rain Woman

"Звезда Эллады" напротив Афины?

----------


## blousik

> угол Маразлиевской


 Шутка удалась! Угол Успенский пер.

----------


## Alex. N

> центр города. соврешенно новое здание....


 
А вот такой вид открывается с крыши этого здания  :smileflag: ).


А в общем это офисно-торгово-жилое здание на ул. Чкалова 22. Хотя первоначально там должно было быть другое здание  но  удалось уговорить заказчика на этот вариант  :smileflag: ). Проектировали мы, строила "Будова"

----------


## Очкарик

Нет такого адреса в дубльгисе

----------


## Ginger

И если учесть, что на фотке сразу под домом дорога, а чётные номера у нас идут справа.........
Зы. Это таки Чкалова-Шмидта, между Осипова и Пушкинской, виден банк Крещатик на Базарной.

----------


## Магистер

что-то я так и не понял, так это на Чкалова или как? где автор загадки?

----------


## Pumik

> что-то я так и не понял, так это на Чкалова или как? где автор загадки?


 это то, что на Чкалова между несчастным полуразваленным домом и Райфайзен-Аваль Банком, а то не дорога под крышей, а просто внутри дворовые дома.

----------


## Kapy4inka

> это то, что на Чкалова между несчастным полуразваленным домом и Райфайзен-Аваль Банком, а то не дорога под крышей, а просто внутри дворовые дома.


 ну Чкалово - это старое название улицы, сейчас это Большая Арнаутская...
и первый, кто ответил это была blousik, так что ей и "+"

----------


## Alex. N

> это то, что на Чкалова между несчастным полуразваленным домом и Райфайзен-Аваль Банком, а то не дорога под крышей, а просто внутри дворовые дома.


 Ну во дворе  это офис  фирмы  которая и заказала этот дом  :smileflag: )

Вот так вот пока выглядит дворик  да и внутренняя часть высотки  :smileflag: 


Плюсы дают за то что просто улицу называют или за конкретный адрес где находится загадка?

----------


## Pumik

> Ну во дворе  это офис  фирмы  которая и заказала этот дом )
> 
> Вот так вот пока выглядит дворик  да и внутренняя часть высотки 
> 
> 
> Плюсы дают за то что просто улицу называют или за конкретный адрес где находится загадка?


 за правильный ответ, а какой вариант правильный улица или дом решать тебе.

----------


## Ginger

Для тех, кто иногда читает по сторонам  :smileflag:  На скорость  :smileflag: 
 и

----------


## Магистер

пале рояль?

----------


## Ginger

Неть  :smileflag: , но это в центре

----------


## Магистер

Комсомольская?  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Блюхера точно видел недалеко. Не Софиевская?

----------


## Ginger

Пока нет  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Блюхер - Княжеская.

----------


## Ginger

> Блюхер - Княжеская.


 Может он и на Княжеской успел пожить, но это не там

----------


## Магистер

Пастера

----------


## Ginger

Тоже нет, но тепло

----------


## Скрытик

Садовая?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Напоминает Коблевскую (Подбельского) или Спиридоновскую (Горького)

----------


## Nata220

Мне тоже Горького сразу на ум пришло. (И.Прибик)
Или может переулок Маяковского...

----------


## Ginger

Подсказка для направления  :smileflag: 
И.Прибик руководил оркестром Оперного театра 43 года
Блюхер был его соседом некоторое время  :smileflag:  Эти два дома рядом

----------


## Магистер

это я все нашел ))))  а вот где именно жили....

это не рядом с "Моцартом"?

----------


## zantoninaz

это не ришельевская?

----------


## Ginger

> это я все нашел ))))  а вот где именно жили....
> 
> это не рядом с "Моцартом"?


 Гуляйте чаще пешком 
Нет  :smileflag:  Скрытик пока был ближе всех :smileflag:  Оно и понятно собсно  :smileflag:  (это типа маленькая такая БОЛЬШАЯ подсказка ,) )

----------


## Скрытик

Тогда таки Торговая  :smileflag: 
Главное написал в предыдущем, потом стер и написал Садовая ))

----------


## Ginger

> Тогда таки Торговая 
> Главное написал в предыдущем, потом стер и написал Садовая ))


 Не, не с тем постом ближе я имела в виду

----------


## Good++++

Блюхер = Спиридоновская, 2/пл. Соборная, 14

----------


## Ginger

Снова нет

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Ну тогда, как варианты: 
Гоголя в районе "Сабанеева моста"
пер. Чайковского

----------


## Скрытик

Гоголя?

----------


## Jorjic

Малый переулок (Маяковского). Кажется 6-й номер.

----------


## Ginger

> Малый переулок (Маяковского). Кажется 6-й номер.


 Плюсим интенсивно  :smileflag: 
Прибик 6й номер, Блюхер 4й  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Выложу и я что-нибудь. Вот такой фасад с интересной символикой.

----------


## Dam

Ленинградская, кажется. Но район точно тот.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ленинградская, кажется. Но район точно тот.


 Да. Ленинградская (Петропавловская), 28. Что-то быстро у вас получается, даже неинтересно :smileflag: .

----------


## Dam

> Да. Ленинградская (Петропавловская), 28. Что-то быстро у вас получается, даже неинтересно.


 Да и участок был полицейский, Петропавловский. В детстве помню на Раскидайловской даже табличка висела на одном из домов, что он относится к этому участку. Потом сняли, жаль.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Загадку на Ленинградской я загадывал - только времени много прошло.

----------


## Alex. N

Просили  окраины не загадывать, вот вам центр  :smileflag: )

----------


## Jorjic

> Просили  окраины не загадывать, вот вам центр )


 По-моему это Отрада. Адрес так сходу не скажу.

----------


## Velena

> Просили  окраины не загадывать, вот вам центр )


 Переулок Купальный(Веры инбер), здание расположено на территории Лермонтовского санатория

----------


## Jorjic

> Загадку на Ленинградской я загадывал - только времени много прошло.


 Повторенье - мать учения. Я думаю, что ничего страшного. Тем более, фасад необычный.

----------


## Alex. N

> Переулок Купальный(Веры инбер), здание расположено на территории Лермонтовского санатория


 Ну что же законный плюсик Ваш!
Вот поэтому центр не так интересно загадывать многие уже по второму кругу идут загадки да и быстро разгадки идут.

----------


## Alex. N

А можно все же не центр загадывать?
Где еще такая советская краса осталась?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Напоминает один из многочисленных санаториев: Французский бульвар, "Фонтан"...

----------


## Alex. N

> Напоминает один из многочисленных санаториев: Французский бульвар, "Фонтан"...


 Очень холодно.
 Чтоб не говорили что это опять задворки, здание это находится на одной из оживленных улиц

----------


## Jorjic

> Очень холодно.
>  Чтоб не говорили что это опять задворки, здание это находится на одной из оживленных улиц


 Вполне возможно, что это Пересыпь. Там еще такой символики завались.

----------


## Ginger

Думать в сторону Балковской, Дальницкой, Мельницкой стоит?

----------


## Магистер

просп. Шевченка Пироговская

----------


## Alex. N

> Вполне возможно, что это Пересыпь. Там еще такой символики завались.


 Легким теплым ветерком повеяло  :smileflag: )




> Думать в сторону Балковской, Дальницкой, Мельницкой стоит?


 Да нет не стоит

----------


## Lorien

Может, завод Сопротивлений? 
правда, уже далеко не центр )))

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Тогда, предположу, что ул. Черноморского казачества, в районе "Роял-пиццы"

----------


## Lorien

на ЗОР слабо похоже...

----------


## Alex. N

> Может, завод Сопротивлений? 
> правда, уже далеко не центр )))


 Нет не может. А кто сказал что это центр?
Здание не находится на ул. Атамана Головатого,  ни  на Черноморского Казачества.
Вот подсказка первая, это здание находится между номерами домов 42 и 44 ну скорее всего относится к номеру 42

----------


## Ginger

Не Лиманная?

----------


## Alex. N

> Не Лиманная?


 Не это уже далековато

----------


## Dam

Это клуб завода "Большевик". В точку?..

----------


## Alex. N

> Это клуб завода "Большевик". В точку?..


 
Причем в очень жирную  :smileflag: )

----------


## Dam

Да... Был там тоже недавно. Убито всё в округе до невозможности.

----------


## Alex. N

Вот Вам и центр  :smileflag: ).
 Где это и какой транспорт мог там ходить?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Старый баян в плане загадок. Улица Чернышевского. Конка.

----------


## Милена

> Старый баян в плане загадок. Улица Чернышевского. Конка.


 да . баян старый . но как классно выглядит и ужасно жалко  если  это возьмут и уничтожат .Пусть хоть в памяти и на фотках останется

----------


## Dam

> да . баян старый . но как классно выглядит и ужасно жалко  если  это возьмут и уничтожат .Пусть хоть в памяти и на фотках останется


 Вот именно, что на фотках... Тут ведь никто на улице Чернышевского не живёт?.. Поживите... Заодно поймёте, как люди мучаются.

----------


## K_McKormik

> да . баян старый . но как классно выглядит и ужасно жалко  если  это возьмут и уничтожат .Пусть хоть в памяти и на фотках останется


 А давайте его снесем !!! А типа за тем, чтоб больше его в загадках не загадывали !

----------


## Милена

> Вот именно, что на фотках... Тут ведь никто на улице Чернышевского не живёт?.. Поживите... Заодно поймёте, как люди мучаются.


 отчего-же . как живут на Чернышевского знаю. сама живу недалеко . там действительно не "сладко" .  зато какие реликвии .

----------


## Милена

> А давайте его снесем !!! А типа за тем, чтоб больше его в загадках не загадывали !


 да.да .а давайте все снесем . вот будет " здорово". не город . а одна большая загадка

----------


## K_McKormik

А вот кто скажет что это и где это ?

----------


## Ginger

А на чём прикажете сфокусировать внимание в сиём буйстве красок? :smileflag:  На флоре или на той будочке вдали? :smileflag:

----------


## K_McKormik

> А на чём прикажете сфокусировать внимание в сиём буйстве красок? На флоре или на той будочке вдали?


 Ну, как-бы, где вообще в городе такая дикая природа ?

----------


## GEBO

> Ну, как-бы, где вообще в городе такая дикая природа ?


 На Краснослободской, ближе к Балковской, был подобный пейзаж...

----------


## Ginger

> Ну, как-бы, где вообще в городе такая дикая природа ?


 Вы давно были в Пионерском парке? :smileflag:  Там такая дикааааая природа!
Надо смотреть вдаль от города я так понимаю.....хотя может и возле чумки

----------


## job2001

в районе 2заставы-стуса?

----------


## Viktoz

> Ну, как-бы, где вообще в городе такая дикая природа ?


 Может конечно я и ошибаюсь, но очень похоже на пустырь в районе Центролита.

----------


## K_McKormik

> в районе 2заставы-стуса?


 нет, но данное место имеет некую общность с тем местом.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Не удивлюсь, если это парк Ильича

----------


## K_McKormik

> Может конечно я и ошибаюсь, но очень похоже на пустырь в районе Центролита.


 очень далеко

----------


## K_McKormik

для парков этот клочок зелени слишком мал чтобы быть их частью.

----------


## dimoil

Возле Грушевского?

----------


## K_McKormik

> Возле Грушевского?


 ближе чем цементный, но все еще далеко

----------


## Maksy

Может в районе почтовой?

----------


## K_McKormik

> Может в районе почтовой?


 а что есть почтовая ? Где она ?

----------


## job2001

бабеля?

----------


## Dam

На Слободке есть похожая картина. Как на Известковую спускаться.

----------


## dimoil

> ближе чем цементный, но все еще далеко


 Неее!!! При съезде с Грушевского на Бугаевскую, за заправкой Лукоил?

----------


## K_McKormik

> бабеля?


 В яблочко !!! Это остатки речки вонючки между Бабеля и Дальницкой.

----------


## Demon99

> а что есть почтовая ? Где она ?


 Поселок ЗОР. В районе Парковой.. Там почти такие же пейзажи :smileflag: Ошибиться не трудно.

----------


## Kinger

где такое украшение? (почти арийский орел)

----------


## Лимонадик

кажется я такое видела на большой арнаутской

----------


## Милена

нет. на арнаутской по моему каштанов нет . это скорее Французский ...

----------


## Pumik

[QUOTE=Kinger;2780102]где такое украшение? (почти арийский орел)

 район Щепкина, Торговой

----------


## Vicki

Маразлиевская

----------


## cana

Конная 14

----------


## verda

> Конная 14


 да, Конная 14. В детстве мне на этом примере объясняли, что есть фронтон.

----------


## Kinger

> Конная 14


 
cana точна...  +1

----------


## LeSlav

вот, случайно узрел, сфоткал и решил выложить здесь. кто скажет, где такая достопримечательность в нашем городе?

----------


## Dam

В Черноморке кажись... Кто-то похожее выбрасывал уже.

----------


## капибара

на М.Говорова во дворе роддома №5 на здании прачечной.

----------


## LeSlav

> на М.Говорова во дворе роддома №5 на здании прачечной.


 +1... так и есть)))))

----------


## капибара

:smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## verda

> cana точна...  +1


 А на самом деле это Конная 12, сорри.

----------


## Jorjic

А вот такой модерновый фасад:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Успенская или Троицкая ?

----------


## Jorjic

> Успенская или Троицкая ?


 Нет, мимо.

----------


## Милена

Нежинская или Новосельского?

----------


## Jorjic

> Нежинская или Новосельского?


 Тоже нет, но уже ближе.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Спиридоновская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Спиридоновская?


 Нет. Нежинская была ближе.

----------


## Зимняя

Коблевская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Коблевская?


 Тоже близко, но нет.

----------


## Jorjic

Подсказка: загадка выложена неспроста, можно сказать - по мотивам.

----------


## Jorjic

> Преображенская ?


 От Преображенской до этого дома тоже близко. Я бы даже сказал, что его почти можно с Преображенской увидеть.

----------


## Зимняя

ну у меня пока в вариантах Дворянская и Торговая, если у брать тот квадрат

----------


## Скрытик

Конная 14, возле Укр.театра  :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

а если увидеть с Преображенской - то может еще быть и Пастера

----------


## Pumik

Торговая или Садовая

----------


## Милена

СоборкаСадовая?

----------


## Jorjic

> Конная 14, возле Укр.театра


 Точно. Этот адрес назывался в предыдущей загадке, поэтому я ее выложил.

----------


## Милена

а там уже Софиевская . а не Преображенская

----------


## Jorjic

> а там уже Софиевская . а не Преображенская


 Ну почему? Если посмотреть с Преображенской вдоль Елисаветинской, то это дом (его краешек) можно увидеть.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Пастера угол Дворянской

----------


## Pumik

так уже ж Скрытик угадал, Конная 14

----------


## mlch

А вот моя загадка.
Если только я не ошибаюсь - это здание знают очень многие по широко известному литературному произведению.  :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Похоже на библиотеку в Книжном переулке и на РОВД Центрального района.

----------


## K_McKormik

Скорее на РОВД, что на Мечникова, недалеко от привоза.

----------


## Dam

> Скорее на РОВД, что на Мечникова, недалеко от привоза.


 Кстати, тоже вариант. Не подумал как-то...

----------


## K_McKormik

> Кстати, тоже вариант. Не подумал как-то...


 Но там кажись у них какая-то колокольня сверху, над входом. Так что,...наверное я в пролете.

----------


## K_McKormik

А еще есть на Мечникова домик с такой же бело-голубой раскраской, где-то недалеко от пересечения с раскидайловской.

----------


## Dam

> А еще есть на Мечникова домик с такой же бело-голубой раскраской, где-то недалеко от пересечения с раскидайловской.


 Ага. Общежитие культпросвета. Очень знакомая раскрасочка, очень знакомая...

----------


## mlch

Пока все не правы  :smileflag: 
Хотя и не слишком далеки от правильного ответа.

----------


## Dam

Какой вариант самый тёплый?))

----------


## mlch

> Какой вариант самый тёплый?))


 Ой, даже не знаю...
Все в пределах полутора километров от искомого.

----------


## mlch

Хотя стоп!
А РОВД Центрального района - это где?

----------


## Dam

> Хотя стоп!
> А РОВД центрального района - это где?


 Косвенная/ Градоначальницкая. Теперь Порто-франковский.

----------


## mlch

> Косвенная/ Градоначальницкая. Теперь Порто-франковский.


 Ну тогда ты плюсик получаешь!
А где про него написано? Вспомнишь?

----------


## Dam

> Ну тогда ты плюсик получаешь!
> А где про него написано? Вспомнишь?


 Разве что наш сексолог Бланк на ум приходит))) Петропавловский полицейский участок, а так на ум ничего не приходит... Скажи, интересно.

----------


## mlch

Исаак Бабель. "Король"
"Беня запретил гостям итти смотреть на пожар. Отправился он с двумя товарищами. Участок исправно пылал с четырех сторон. Городовые, тряся задами, бегали по задымленным лестницам и выкидывали из окон сундучки. Под шумок разбегались арестованные. Пожарные были исполнены рвения, но в близлежащем кране не оказалось воды. Пристав, та самая метла, что чисто метет, стоял на противоположном тротуаре и покусывал усы, лезшие ему в рот. Новая метла стояла без движения. Беня, проходя мимо пристава, отдал честь по военному.
     - Доброго здоровьичка, ваше высокоблагородие, - произнес он сочувственно. Что вы скажете на это несчастье. Это же кошмар.
     Он тупо уставился на горящее здание, покачал головой и почмокал губами - ай, ай, ай..."

----------


## капибара

вроде эту красотку еще не загадывали :smileflag:  назовите улицу плз. :smileflag:

----------


## CHAR

гоголя

----------


## капибара

холодно :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Судя по обшарпанности, то район Княжеской, Коблевской, Новосельского...

----------


## капибара

неа :smileflag:  далековато

----------


## Лимонадик

это есть улица Канатная

----------


## ks2004

Пушкинская. Или уже отреставрировали гостиницу красную?

----------


## капибара

нет и нет :smileflag: .но уже ближе :smileflag:

----------


## Лимонадик

ой..ну не знаю тогда.. Белинского чтоли...

----------


## капибара

неа :smileflag:  тепленько

----------


## Лимонадик

рррррр... ну ладно - последняя попытка - Успенская

----------


## капибара

нет :smileflag:

----------


## Lorien

маразлиевская?

----------


## капибара

+1 Маразлиевская.

----------


## Alex. N

Для тех кто любит смотреть в верх  :smileflag: ) Где это  ну и что это?  :smileflag: )

----------


## Omega

Мост?На Греческой?

----------


## капибара

или на Жуковского? :smileflag:

----------


## Alex. N

Так это вопросы или утверждения?

----------


## Omega

Alex, вообще-то принято говорить холодно-жарко. У меня варанты мост на Греческой или Бунина. Скорее Бунина.

----------


## Alex. N

Да это мост по ул. Бунина Снимал пожар под мостом  заодно решил и мост обснять детально

----------


## Omega

А я думала, ближе горит. У нас (в начале Олеши) сильно дымило.

----------


## verda

Уважаемые форумчане!
Есть ли у кого-нибудь (или кто-нибудь знает, где найти) фото профессоров Одесского Университета конца 19-начала 20 века? Конкретно нужны: Р. А. Прендель, О. Я. Пергамент, С. О. Шатуновский, В. Ф. Коган, Х. И. Гохман и ещё несколько человек. Если это не в тему, то можно в личку. Заранее спасибо. 
С уважением, verda

----------


## Скрытик

В Университетской библиотеке на Преображенской спрашивали?

----------


## Good++++

> Уважаемые форумчане!
> Есть ли у кого-нибудь (или кто-нибудь знает, где найти) фото профессоров Одесского Университета конца 19-начала 20 века? Конкретно нужны: Р. А. Прендель, О. Я. Пергамент, С. О. Шатуновский, В. Ф. Коган, Х. И. Гохман и ещё несколько человек. Если это не в тему, то можно в личку. Заранее спасибо. 
> С уважением, verda


 Шатуновский С.О. -фото здесь, информция о нем здесь.
Гохман Хаим Иегудович.
Пергамент Осип Яковлевич.

----------


## Dam

> Уважаемые форумчане!
> Есть ли у кого-нибудь (или кто-нибудь знает, где найти) фото профессоров Одесского Университета конца 19-начала 20 века? Конкретно нужны: Р. А. Прендель, О. Я. Пергамент, С. О. Шатуновский, В. Ф. Коган, Х. И. Гохман и ещё несколько человек. Если это не в тему, то можно в личку. Заранее спасибо. 
> С уважением, verda


 Мой отец написал портреты всех ректоров от начала и до конца. Висят, по идее возле ректората...

----------


## Vicki

Где находится такой красивый дом? :smileflag:

----------


## Лимонадик

на Пастера?

----------


## Vicki

Нет, но не оч далеко :smileflag:

----------


## Лимонадик

тогда  наверное на Торговой

----------


## Dam

Щепкина...

----------


## Vicki

нет и нет

----------


## Лимонадик

начинаем обстрел окрестностей ))) - Петра Великого?

----------


## Omega

Дегтярная?

----------


## Dam

И Тираспольскую примите плиззз)))

----------


## Vicki

> начинаем обстрел окрестностей ))) - Петра Великого?


 Нет. Интересно узнать этот дом, а не методом тыка. Квартал в котором он находится - улицы у нас длинные.
Рядом с этим домом есть еще одно знаменитое сооружение.
Это один из домов, которые мне очень нравятся, я давно хотела его загадать, поэтому методом тыка неинтересно.

----------


## Vicki

пока все нет :smileflag:

----------


## Лимонадик

ну узнавайте ))) я потом почитаю чего узнали )))

----------


## Hvarshat

Коблевская, 47) 
Правда кажется уже было раньше..))

----------


## Vicki

> Коблевская, 47) 
> Правда кажется уже было раньше..))


 +1

----------


## Vicki

Вот еще

----------


## flyer-korowka

Успенская, в самом начале, по-моему 7-й номер, а?

----------


## Vicki

нет, не успенская

----------


## Hvarshat

Нежинская угол Льва Толстого?)

----------


## Vicki

Да, ты живешь рядом, наверное.

----------


## verda

> Шатуновский С.О. -фото здесь, информция о нем здесь.
> Гохман Хаим Иегудович.
> Пергамент Осип Яковлевич.


 Спасибо!!!

----------


## Hvarshat

> Да, ты живешь рядом, наверное.


 Да, недалеко от Соборной площади 

А где живут вот эти грифончики?

----------


## Буджак

Сабанский переулок?

----------


## Hvarshat

Нет, далековато..

----------


## Ribeiro

Суд на Чичерина?

----------


## Lorien

библиотека Мечникова или конса?

----------


## капибара

начало Садовой.

----------


## Lorien

Возможно, Троицкая? 
Раньше каждый день мимо этого здания проезжала, не могу вспомнить, где )

----------


## Hvarshat

Нет, все не то. Lorien и капибара были ближе всего  :smileflag:

----------


## Лимонадик

мне кажется что я видела такое на советской армии, но я конечно не совсем уверена

----------


## Ginger

По моему, это здание на углу Троицкой и Сов. Армии, номера 64/51 по улицам или как-то так. Там ещё библиотека детская

----------


## Lorien

Пастера?

----------


## Truly

Льва Толстого?.... или Кирова?
почему-то всплыли именно эти улицы в памяти...

----------


## Lorien

> По моему, это здание на углу Троицкой и Сов. Армии, номера 64/51 по улицам или как-то так. Там ещё библиотека детская


 Очень похожа. Там то ли школа, то ли библиотека...

----------


## Ginger

> Очень похожа. Там то ли школа, то ли библиотека...


 Кхе .... :smileflag: 



> *Там* *точно* ещё *библиотека* детская

----------


## Hvarshat

Название улицы уже прозвучало, но хотелось бы поконкретнее..)

----------


## Ginger

Может ещё Толстого-Кузнечный (или Каретный).....там на углу такое серое здание, оч похоже

----------


## Lorien

Троицкая 49/51?

----------


## Hvarshat

> Может ещё Толстого-Кузнечный (или Каретный).....там на углу такое серое здание, оч похоже


 Совершенно верно, Льва Толстого-Каретный переулок 
Вот этот дом со стороны Каретного переулка


Помогите пожалуйста с плюсиками для Ginger за точный ответ и для Truly за наводку  :smileflag:

----------


## Lorien

> Помогите пожалуйста с плюсиками для Ginger за точный ответ и для Truly за наводку


 Truly помогла с плюсиком, а вот Ginger не могу (

----------


## Скрытик

Помог.

----------


## Truly

Лориэн и Ginger, спасибо за плюсы  :smileflag: 
и автору вопроса спасибо - было приятно вспомнить это здание)) 
мы там в детстве часто гуляли  :smileflag:

----------


## Vicki

Думаю, что уже загадывали, но все же. Где?

----------


## Скрытик

Успенская?

----------


## Vicki

нет, не успенская

----------


## Lorien

На ум приходят ж/д станции типа 2-й Заставы )))

----------


## Maksy

Толстого 4 или 6...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

На ЖД станцию не похоже. Отдаленно похоже на Льва Толстого.

----------


## Волька

спорить нет смысла - уже была...
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=1852579&postcount=6978

----------


## Волька

Думаю, можно загадать следующую...

----------


## Truly

Преображенская?

----------


## Лимонадик

Ласточкина/Екатерининская

----------


## Волька

не там...

----------


## Truly

*Новосельского?*

или
*
Нежинская?*

----------


## Волька

это уже ближе, даже очень близко...

----------


## Truly

тогда ещё вариант - Дворянская?

----------


## Волька

[QUOTE=Truly;2811423]*Новосельского?*

это близко...

----------


## Scarlett

Л.Толстого или Садовая 5

----------


## Магистер

Горького

----------


## капибара

Старопортофранковская 63\65

----------


## Волька

и это близко... к улице...

----------


## капибара

перекопской дивизии?

----------


## Truly

Перекопской Победы?

----------


## Lorien

Ольгиевская или Коблевская?
часто там езжу, фото кажется очень знакомым...

----------


## Волька

> перекопской дивизии?


 не нужно так удивленно...https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2816938&postcount=9600 относилось к https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2816917&postcount=9598

а за https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2816934&postcount=9599 "+"

----------


## капибара

если было уже,сорри
где это? :smileflag:

----------


## dimoil

А может Французский бульвар?

----------


## Vicki

греческая или ришельевская?

----------


## капибара

> А может Французский бульвар?


 


> греческая или ришельевская?


 


> или Маразлиевская...?


 если Вы про мою загадку,то нет :smileflag:  далеко

----------


## Милена

не выдержала- Каретный или Кузнечная. очень трудно держась за руль поднимать голову вверх. хотя может я и не права.

----------


## капибара

Милена близко :smileflag:

----------


## Милена

неужели Льва Толстого? Асташкина?

----------


## капибара

неа :smileflag:

----------


## Милена

Дегтярная  ????

----------


## dimoil

Старопортофранковская?

----------


## капибара

> Старопортофранковская?


 хоть примерно сможите назвать где на ней  приблез. нумерацию,а то получ. методом тыка

----------


## NeMo

Ольгиевская

----------


## Vicki

переулок топольского?

----------


## капибара

> Ольгиевская


 


> переулок топольского?


 Это Старопотрофранковская,просто интересно хотя бы приблез. нумерацию,где дом находится,она длинная,отгадали методом перечисления.

----------


## Vicki

как я могла не отгадать?
это же возле 26-й школы, в этом доме мал.магазин продуктов
напротив переулка асташкина, да?

----------


## Vicki

старопортофранковская, 30 :smileflag:

----------


## audit_n

Старопортофранковская 30


п.с. о Боже! неужели я 4 минуты десяток букв набирал ?!!!

----------


## капибара

30 ,на светофоре,перед деканатом строительного.  :smileflag:  если ехать с Тираспольской(но что-то меня подбивает на 32а)люб. варианте Вы оба  с "+"

----------


## Vicki

а в дубль гисе нет 30а

----------


## капибара

> а в дубль гисе нет 30а


 знаю,я исправила.  :smileflag:

----------


## Vicki

спасибо
ну это наверное все знают :smileflag: 
где?

----------


## Милена

Пастера

----------


## Vicki

нет

----------


## Omega

Французский бульвар

----------


## Vicki

нет :smileflag:

----------


## Очкарик

Старопортофранковская, в начале, недалеко от угла с Нежинской

----------


## Vicki

там где 5 углов?
нет :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Очкарик

Как это нет? А, там значит первая станция скорой помощи

----------


## Vicki

> Как это нет? А, там значит первая станция скорой помощи


 нет, это не там
у меня есть фото с улицей и номером дома

----------


## капибара

Л.Толстого 4

----------


## Vicki

> Л.Толстого 4


 +1 :smileflag:

----------


## капибара

спасибо

----------


## Alex. N

Загадка наверное на скорость так как здание многим знакомо. Также интересно для чего предназначалось это здание?

----------


## Dam

> Загадка наверное на скорость так как здание многим знакомо. Также интересно для чего предназначалось это здание?


 Ул. Ясиновского. Здание занималось оформлением декораций для Оперного.

----------


## Алибабаевич

Это напротив 10-й школы.

----------


## Dam

> Это напротив 10-й школы.


 Я первый)))

----------


## Alex. N

> Я первый)))


 А когда построенно оно было? ( + Ваш, но добавить пока  нет возможности  )

----------


## Omega

> А когда построенно оно было? ( + Ваш, но добавить пока  нет возможности  )


 Добавила)

----------


## Волька

Вот...

----------


## K_McKormik

> Вот...


 Это здание на бааальшом таком перекрестке Мясоедовской, Средней и Комитетской.

----------


## Волька

что да, то да

кто может - помогите с "+", плиз...

----------


## K_McKormik

помог  :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

А я в этом доме квартиру снимал когда-то... Обидно, что не успел)))

----------


## Rusava

А кто знает, где находится вот этот памятник

----------


## recon

Кажется уже было.СРЗ украина

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

где такое можно увидеть?

----------


## Dam

Не Конная случаем?..

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

не, не она)

----------


## Dam

> не, не она)


 Сильно холодно?))

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

скажем так, более центрально)

----------


## Скрытик

> где такое можно увидеть?


 Таких двориков немало встречал. На Княжеской видал, На Осипова.

----------


## капибара

обе фото на одной улице?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

оба фото в одном дворе, одно снаружи, второе сделано в парадной (ступеньки)

----------


## капибара

торговая

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

ещё центровее)

----------


## Joozy

блин,а ведь я год назад примерно там был...а где именно я был-не помню :smileflag: 

может это Базарная?

----------


## Lorien

Вице-Адмирала Жукова?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

ну вот если поможет, вид изнутри коридорчика второго этажа

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Вице-Адмирала Жукова?


 ой, точно) угол Дерибасовской) плюсик!

----------


## Lorien

> ой, точно) угол Дерибасовской) плюсик!


 Спасибо ) Знаю этот дворик ) В детстве бывала часто. И коридоры запомнила хорошо )

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

а вот ещё загадка. Правда, это не совсем в Одессе. но запоминающийся тип))

----------


## Joozy

это случаем не по дороге на Сухой,там где ещё контейнера с садовым инвентарём стоят???

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

нед, но тоже недалеко от лимана

----------


## Joozy

> нед, но тоже недалеко от лимана


 тогда я думаю недалеко от Днестровского лимана,где-нибудь в самом Белгороде или рядом с Затокой,но неохота гадать наобум :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

ну совсем-совсем горячо!

----------


## Joozy

я вошёл во вкус :smileflag: :станция Лиманская?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> я вошёл во вкус:станция Лиманская?


 нееееее) вот с Затокой было горячее..................

----------


## Joozy

> нееееее) вот с Затокой было горячее..................


 блин,а чё там ещё рядом есть-то...кажись Шабо

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> блин,а чё там ещё рядом есть-то...кажись Шабо


 та не рядом с Затокой, не рядом, а .............

----------


## Joozy

ну значит видимо в самой затоке,но я там из всех злачных мест бывал только  отделении милиции,там таких милых скульптурок нет :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> ну значит видимо в самой затоке,но я там из всех злачных мест бывал только  отделении милиции,там таких милых скульптурок нет


 точно! И прямо на центральной площади) И уж тем более за моральный ущерб (от пребывании не там где нужно)ставится плюсик!

----------


## Joozy

вот это да :smileflag: спасибо

----------


## Милена-84

если позволите, вот моя загадка... назовите только улицу

----------


## mlch

> если позволите, вот моя загадка... назовите только улицу


 Канатная?

----------


## Милена-84

> Канатная?


 нет, но центр,центр

----------


## Omega

Приморский бульвар?

----------


## Милена-84

горячо -о - о

----------


## Dam

Либо "Ирродов дом" в переулке Олеши, либо бульвар Искусств в районе Военного спуска. Как вариант Воронцовский, но снято естественно не с него...

----------


## Милена-84

> Либо "Ирродов дом" в переулке Олеши, либо бульвар Искусств в районе Военного спуска. Как вариант Воронцовский, но снято естественно не с него...


 да....к сожалению плюсики не могу ставить! это Воронцовский пер.

----------


## Omega

Снято со двора "полуциркульного"

----------


## капибара

подскажите где это? :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Плюс так и не поставили))))

----------


## Vicki

поставила  :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> подскажите где это?
> Вложение 148480


 пересечение Комсомольской, пятого года и мечникова?

----------


## капибара

нет,далеко :smileflag:

----------


## Dr.Freeman

Итальянский бульвар?

----------


## капибара

нет

----------


## капибара



----------


## Волька

Жуковского?

----------


## капибара

нет

----------


## job2001

французский

----------


## Kapy4inka

Мечникова университет? на Пастера?

----------


## Волька

Черноморская (Гефта)...

----------


## Магистер

это не с памятника какого-то?

----------


## auditor_ya

Может действительно это на памятнике Де Рибасу или Воронцову?

А кто знает де у нас такой светофор есть? (может таких уникальных несколько правда)

----------


## Viktoz

Это не филармония?

----------


## капибара

> Черноморская (Гефта)...


 точно  черноморская 4 или 6,дет. сад № 65. Это фамилия хозяина дома,там был постоялый двор.  :smileflag:

----------


## Vaita

А где сохранились еще памятки 80-х?

----------


## Скрытик

> А где сохранились еще памятки 80-х?


 Екатериненская угол Ласточкина. ))

----------


## Vaita

Да. Но я почему-то заметила это только позавчера.
Плюсики ставить не могу.
 А вот еще из найденого

----------


## Omega

> Плюсики ставить не могу.


 Поставила :smileflag:

----------


## audit_n

> Да. Но я почему-то заметила это только позавчера.
> Плюсики ставить не могу.
>  А вот еще из найденого


 таких табличек есть две: в начале Преображенской и в пер. Некрасова. ИМХО на фото - первая.

----------


## mlch

> Да. Но я почему-то заметила это только позавчера.
> Плюсики ставить не могу.
>  А вот еще из найденого


 Преображенская 16. Во дворе.

----------


## Vaita

*audit_n*  прав, эта на Некрасова  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

> точнее, прав на 50% ... согласен на пол-плюса


  :smileflag:  полплюса - это минус

----------


## Dr.Freeman

> 


 Парк победы

----------


## Волька

во, разыскал у себя...

----------


## Dam

Очень похоже на Колонтаевскую... На Молдаванский двор, короче))

----------


## K_McKormik

> во, разыскал у себя...


 блин.... где-то я это видел на молдованке....
Мечникова ? Степовая ?

----------


## Волька

> Очень похоже на Колонтаевскую... На Молдаванский двор, короче))


 Таки да, это она... 
а номерочек?

----------


## Dam

> Таки да, это она... 
> а номерочек?


 Номерочек не скажу, но это почти угол Косвенной, нечётная сторона. А дом трёхэтажный... Там возле него есть очень красивый дом из кирпича.

----------


## Волька

Вы совершенно правы

----------


## капибара

Где это? (и если это возможно чья это фамилия,самой интересно)

----------


## капибара

> Рудольф Киттель - немецкий библеист... соответственно - нечто культового назначение д.б.


  Спасибо :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

> Рудольф Киттель - немецкий библеист... соответственно - нечто культового назначение д.б.


 Значит костел рядом с Горсадом ?

----------


## капибара

> Значит костел рядом с Горсадом ?


 близко,но нет.

----------


## Vicki

Ланжероновская

----------


## капибара

> Ланжероновская


 нет,близко :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

Библиотека университета ?

----------


## zantoninaz

Не горького библиотека? Или Мечникова?

----------


## Vaita

Ектерининская/Ланжероновская...

----------


## капибара

нет,на все :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Похоже на Екатерининскую площадь...

----------


## zantoninaz

Не аптека Гаевского? Где-то видела, но вспомнить не могу..

----------


## капибара

> Похоже на Екатерининскую площадь...


 


> Не аптека Гаевского? Где-то видела, но вспомнить не могу..


 нет  :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

Бывший ТЮЗ ?

----------


## капибара

> Бывший ТЮЗ ?


 нет  :smileflag:

----------


## zantoninaz

А не Ришельевская-Дерибасовская?. Там где отделение НБУ..

----------


## xifedor

Возможно Пастера , ближе к Преображенской , по-моему какая-то протестантская.

----------


## капибара

> А не Ришельевская-Дерибасовская?. Там где отделение НБУ..


 


> Возможно Пастера , ближе к Преображенской , по-моему какая-то протестантская.


 нет  :smileflag:  сдаетесь?

----------


## zantoninaz

Может Ластчкина, дом где находится ресторан КОБЕ

----------


## zantoninaz

Или над входом в Оперный?

----------


## капибара

> Может Ластчкина, дом где находится ресторан КОБЕ


 


> Или над входом в Оперный?


 нет  :smileflag:

----------


## zantoninaz

Может покажите фото в более расширенном варианте, а мы еще попытаемся )))

----------


## капибара



----------


## zantoninaz

А может книжный магазин на дерибасовской..

----------


## капибара

нет :smileflag:

----------


## Kapy4inka

пассаж?

----------


## zantoninaz

Самый длинный балкон на греческой, где раньше был клуб Сказка?

----------


## капибара

> пассаж?


  заходите с Дерибасовской по правой стороне балкон второго этажа. Только что там делал Рудольф библеист для меня загадка.

----------


## zantoninaz

точно, там и видела. Kapy4inka -умничка.

----------


## GSX-R

> А кто знает де у нас такой светофор есть? (может таких уникальных несколько правда)


 Чего-то игнорируют все.

По моему это 2-я Фонтана. :smileflag:

----------


## Nata220

Или 1-я Черноморки?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Похоже на проспект Шевченко напротив хозяйственного суда.

----------


## Лимонадик

а может все-таки Шевченко, но напротив шампанского?

----------


## Зимняя

напротив Шампанского стационарный светофор, и такой висячий - таки напротив суда

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нет, именно свежий светофор на Шевченко напротив хозсуда. У Шампанского переулка нормальные светофоры.

----------


## job2001

https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2927651&postcount=5301

----------


## Зимняя

> https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=2927651&postcount=5301


  разъезд Канатная-Гагарина_сегедская

----------


## job2001

> разъезд Канатная-Гагарина_сегедская


  ну да, выше ответ уже был, просто я подтвердил правильность :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

> ну да, выше ответ уже был, просто я подтвердил правильность


 ну так надо внимательней читать (мне) я его за загадку приняла

----------


## auditor_ya

> Чего-то игнорируют все.
> 
> По моему это 2-я Фонтана.


 Да, совершенно прав, такой уникальный был светофор на 2-й Фонтана. После того как обратился к Св-фр, это уже история.  :smileflag: 

ПыСы. уникальность в том что обычно у горизонтальных светофоров секции распологаются слева направо (красный, желтый, зеленый), а у этого было наоборот.

----------


## капибара

если было сорри.

----------


## piryur

На фото видна троллейбусная "стрелка", т.е. перекрест троллейбусных проводов. Возле хоз. суда пересечения троллейбусных линий, насколько я помню, нет...

----------


## piryur

> если было сорри.
> Вложение 149760


 Похоже на Арабский культурный центр, "шахский дворец" (ныне офис МТБ) или... филармония

----------


## Omega

Пушкинская,4

----------


## Omega

Беру свои слова обратно. Это вход в Пассаж

----------


## капибара

> Похоже на Арабский культурный центр, "шахский дворец" (ныне офис МТБ) или... филармония


 


> Пушкинская,4


 нет. :smileflag:

----------


## Joozy

может быть это Софиевская?

----------


## капибара

> Беру свои слова обратно. Это вход в Пассаж


 точно :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

Где это и кому памятник (а может и не памятник вовсе) ?

----------


## Волька

Где это и кому памятник (а может и не памятник вовсе) ? 

Это дом на углу Базарной и Маразлиевской...

----------


## Александр1

Волька прав, (я так думаю) а вот это здание кто то узнает?

----------


## капибара

Краснова или уже Среднефонтанская угол пр. Адмиральский,возле тюрьмы

----------


## Jorjic

> Краснова или уже Среднефонтанская угол пр. Адмиральский,возле тюрьмы


 Не исключено, что Педагогическая. Хотя можеи это и устарелые сведения

----------


## Александр1

Калибра угадала,слишком быстро..... лучше буду просто наблюдать!

----------


## капибара

> Калибра угадала,слишком быстро..... лучше буду просто наблюдать!


  :smileflag:  так дом торчит у всех на глазах :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

> Где это и кому памятник (а может и не памятник вовсе) ? 
> 
> Это дом на углу Базарной и Маразлиевской...


 
Я спрашивал про памятник !

----------


## Kinger

> Я спрашивал про памятник !


  поскольку там Ощадбанк, то, видимо, это памятник одесситу, пришедшему за своим вкладом, "замороженным"...

----------


## AG-ents

> поскольку там Ощадбанк, то, видимо, это памятник одесситу, пришедшему за своим вкладом, "замороженным"...


 
Ощадбанк напротив !   :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Я спрашивал про памятник !


 Может быть это памятник древнему греку, который пишет заявление о вступлении во Всемирный клуб одесситов? Он окаменел, ожидая открытия клуба.

----------


## K_McKormik

> Я спрашивал про памятник !


 Судя по одеяниям статуи - это Кивалов !

----------


## Jorjic

> Судя по одеяниям статуи - это Кивалов !


 Думаю, нет, все-таки морда поприличнее. Интеллект просматривается.

----------


## Vita.Lek

> Судя по одеяниям статуи - это Кивалов !


 А в руках держит недостающие бюллетени для голосования?
Аж побледнел бедный  :smileflag:

----------


## Волька

Развею сосмения по спору...
Этот дом назавается "Патриций". Это не памятник, а просто скульптура, которая сиволизирует патриция...

----------


## AG-ents

> Развею сосмения по спору...
> Этот дом назавается "Патриций". Это не памятник, а просто скульптура, которая сиволизирует патриция...


 А справка есть ?  :smileflag: 
Обычно балконы для себя делают, а не для патрициев ...

----------


## Буджак

Петька, тут, наверное, опечатка. Вместо "Патриции" следует читать "партийцы"! (с) незабвенный Василий Иванович.

----------


## K_McKormik

> Развею сосмения по спору...
> Этот дом назавается "Патриций". Это не памятник, а просто скульптура, которая сиволизирует патриция...


 К нему бы еще гетеру.....

----------


## piryur

Поскольку предыдущая загадка отгадана, попробую и я... Где это и что там рядом  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Поскольку предыдущая загадка отгадана, попробую и я... Где это и что там рядом


 Может памятник Екатерине?

----------


## piryur

> Может памятник Екатерине?


 Ну вот, как обычно... Конечно же, правильно! Дом на Екатериненская пл. Рядом- памятник основателям Одессы... +1

----------


## Good++++

> Может памятник Екатерине?


 
Именно там! А что обозначают инициалы "ЭИГ"? Эд.Иос.Гурвиц?

----------


## Pinky

Так и есть...там еще одни инициалы имеются...еще одного скромника Р С Т

----------


## Good++++

> Так и есть...там еще одни инициалы имеются...еще одного скромника Р С Т


 Типа "Руслан Серафимович Тарпан"?

----------


## Jorjic

> Так и есть...там еще одни инициалы имеются...еще одного скромника Р С Т


 Скажите мне, что это шутка. Пожалуйста!!!!!

----------


## Ginger

> Скажите мне, что это шутка. Пожалуйста!!!!!


 К сожалению.....А так, как у нас перекручивают историю, то лет через надцать будут рассказывать о нем на равне с Дерибасом или Ришелье

----------


## Teq

А где этот дядечка ребенека подсаживает?

----------


## audit_n

На Большой Арнаутской.

----------


## Teq

> На Большой Арнаутской.


 В точку!
У магазина КТиД

----------


## РастОК

???

----------


## Good++++

Переулок Маланова?

----------


## капибара

рядом с цирком переулок,название забыла

----------


## Зимняя

> рядом с цирком переулок,название забыла


  Маланова, Год++++ выше написал :smileflag:

----------


## капибара

> Маланова, Год++++ выше написал


  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Teq

Переулок Маланова - между Коблевской и Неженской (возле Нового рынка).

----------


## РастОК

Блин, ну вы даёте. Не ожидал, что так быстро справитесь  :smileflag:  +

----------


## napTu3aH

а что там если не секрет ?  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

офис НУ, филиал библиотеки и квартиры :smileflag:

----------


## Andrю

Для интересующихся историей города
http://www.history.odessa.ua/otkritka2/s01.htm
(сайт Одесского историко-краеведческого музея)
P.S. не сочтите за рекламу

----------


## Волька

и тишина...
думаю, на скорость...

----------


## zantoninaz

бот. сад??

----------


## Ginger

парк Шевченко вспомнился...

----------


## Волька

> парк Шевченко вспомнился...


 так и есть - парк Шевченко...
+1

----------


## Jorjic

Недавно говорили о башенках на одесских домах. Вот, по-моему, классическая. Реставрировать бы ее, а не реконструировать...
Так где же это?

----------


## Viktoz

Садовая угол сов. Армии?

----------


## Jorjic

> Садовая угол сов. Армии?


 Нет, это слишком просто. Хотя и недалеко.

----------


## Волька

Дворянская/ Нежинская?

----------


## Hermione Granger

гостиница "Большая Московская"?

----------


## Diamonds

Садовая или L Дворянская или L Торговая?

----------


## Viktoz

> Нет, это слишком просто. Хотя и недалеко.


 Это случайно не угол Маяковского , Сов.Армии?

----------


## K_McKormik

> Недавно говорили о башенках на одесских домах. Вот, по-моему, классическая. Реставрировать бы ее, а не


 Это дом на Малой Арнаутской угол.... не помню чего.

----------


## Jorjic

Все - нет. Ближе всех Волька.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это случайно не угол Маяковского , Сов.Армии?


 К сожалению, там уже все башенки "реконструировали".

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Может быть Садовая-Дворянская или Преображенская угол Дерибасовской или Пастера?
Еще, правда, напоминает Нежинскую.....

----------


## Jorjic

> Может быть Садовая-Дворянская или Преображенская угол Дерибасовской или Пастера?
> Еще, правда, напоминает Нежинскую.....


 Вообще Одессу напоминает. Ну так где же конкретно?

----------


## Freez

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Маразлиевская?


 Нет, это совсем далеко. Я же сказал - Волька был совсем близко. Да и serg_anatol догадывался.

----------


## K_McKormik

Нежинская/Торговая

----------


## Jorjic

> Нежинская/Торговая


 Это дальше, чем был Волька.

----------


## Ginger

А не Коблевская?
Почему-то в Дворянской я почти уверенна...

----------


## Jorjic

> А не Коблевская?
> Почему-то в Дворянской я почти уверенна...


 Нет, не Коблевская и не Дворянская. Но это действительно очень близко.

----------


## K_McKormik

Вроде как есть что-то похожее на Тираспольской/Новосельского

----------


## mlch

Нежинская угол Льва Толстого?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Нежинская угол Льва Толстого?


 Быть может..... Или Нежинская & Торговой (Маланова как вариант), или следующий квартал - Нежинская & Конная?

----------


## Jorjic

> Нежинская угол Льва Толстого?


 Да, именно там.

----------


## Скрытик

> Да, именно там.


 Кстати, дом в ужасном состоянии. Зайдите во двор и посмотрите какие там трещины - тихий ужас. Я там смотрел квартиру, но увидав стены даже не стали заходить...

----------


## Vita.Lek

> Кстати, дом в ужасном состоянии. Зайдите во двор и посмотрите какие там трещины - тихий ужас. Я там смотрел квартиру, но увидав стены даже не стали заходить...


 И клопы размером, шо бычки на Привозе.

----------


## Freez

Вроде еще такое не загадывали. Где?

----------


## Pumik

> Вроде еще такое не загадывали. Где?


 Тираспольская площадь

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Если точнее - то дворец Торричелли на углу улиц Нежинской и Тираспольской.

----------


## Freez

> Тираспольская площадь


 Угадал  :smileflag:

----------


## Diamonds

*Freez*, а есть фото "в полный рост"?

----------


## Freez

> *Freez*, а есть фото "в полный рост"?


 Есть не совсем в полный (по грудь так сказать  :smileflag: )

----------


## Jorjic

Вот "в полный рост":

----------


## Diamonds

Вот это да, спасибо, никогда и не замечала такого!

----------


## Jorjic

Это, конечно, не такой изящный барельеф, как в прошлой загадке. Но, все же необычный. Мне такие, вроде больше не попадались.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Розовый флигель в переулке Ляпунова

----------


## Jorjic

> Розовый флигель в переулке Ляпунова


 Нет, это не он. Хотя возможно там тоже похожие барельефы.

----------


## Волька

Новосельского, 78

----------


## Jorjic

> Новосельского, 78


 Совершенно верно.

----------


## Jorjic

А вот такой барельеф. Это, конечно, новодел, но мне понравился.

----------


## GEBO

Лютеранский переулок

----------


## Jorjic

> Лютеранский переулок


 Ну вот так сразу. Никакого удовольствия.  :smileflag:

----------


## GEBO

> Ну вот так сразу. Никакого удовольствия.


 Угу... :smileflag:  Примерно так, как мне с Нежинской, 30

----------


## Vicki

Это вход в художку им.Костанди в Лютеранском переулке, моя дочка туда ходит. На барельефе соответственно Костанди. :smileflag:

----------


## Joda

Ребята, если можно один вопросик.  :smileflag: 
Пару дней назад посмотрел фильм про Одессу 1935 года (наверняка знаете, о чем я; если нет - http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=847600 ). Возник вопрос про санатории. Санаторий Дзержинского я по внешнему виду опознал как нынешний санаторий "Одесса", который СБУшный. А вот санаторий Кагановича опознать не удалось... Подскажите, пожалуйста, сохранился ли он до наших дней и если да, то как называется и где находится? Спасибо.

----------


## audit_n

> Ребята, если можно один вопросик. 
> Пару дней назад посмотрел фильм про Одессу 1935 года (наверняка знаете, о чем я; если нет - http://torrents.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=847600 ). Возник вопрос про санатории. Санаторий Дзержинского я по внешнему виду опознал как нынешний санаторий "Одесса", который СБУшный. А вот санаторий Кагановича опознать не удалось... Подскажите, пожалуйста, сохранился ли он до наших дней и если да, то как называется и где находится? Спасибо.


 *На  Куяльницком курорте* было десять санаториев. Первым при въезде  на курорт был санаторий им. Л.М. Кагановича.

Тогда - лёгкий вопрос на ту же тему  :smileflag: . Что это 
?

----------


## Зимняя

> На Куяльницком курорте было десять санаториев. Первым при въезде на куорот был санаторий им. Л.М. Кагановича.
> Тогда - лёгкий вопрос на ту же тему . Что это 
> ?


  не нынешняя ли Стройгидравлика или Магнолия?

----------


## Viktoz

Санаторий Украина кажется, хотя  немного и на Чувырина похоже.

----------


## Good++++

Такого типа зданий в Одессе полно...
В частности, на территории детского санатория "Здоровья" (10 ст.Б.Ф., нынешнего его названия не знаю) было что-то похожее...

----------


## audit_n

Зимняя была ближе всех. И всё-таки там не санаторий  :smileflag: .

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Тогда - лёгкий вопрос на ту же тему . Что это 
> ?


 это случайно не ботанический сад на Французком бульваре?

----------


## Ginger

> Зимняя была ближе всех. И всё-таки там не санаторий .


 Филатова?

----------


## Richard_I

"Дача"?

----------


## Зимняя

Аркадия?

----------


## audit_n

> "Дача"?


 Она самая. Товарища Перенца на Фр. буле 85, корпус 15. Вкусняшка  :smileflag: .

----------


## Lorien

> Она самая. Товарища Перенца на Фр. буле 85, корпус 15. Вкусняшка .


 Ага, очень хороший ресторан. Только мне всегда казалось, что у товарища была фамилия именно Перец, а не Перенц....

----------


## mlch

Не перестаю находить в городе что-то новенькое для себя  :smileflag: 
Вот недавно обнаружил дом с такими вот букетами!
Кто вспомнит - где это?

----------


## Kapy4inka

Пушкинская?

----------


## Freez

Маразлиевская? (есть похожий домик, еще и с фигурами)

----------


## mlch

Оба не правы.

----------


## Dam

На Еврейскую похоже... Да и дом казённый, кажется...

----------


## K_McKormik

Ланжероновская возле спуска к таможенной ?

----------


## Viktoz

Очень похоже на  Ришельевскую угол Дерибасовской.

----------


## mlch

> На Еврейскую похоже... Да и дом казённый, кажется...


 Ну, вообще-то он частично жилой. И плюсик за Еврейскую - получаешь  :smileflag: 
Еврейская 4.
Домик очень интересный. Советую посмотреть. 
Нашел по нему информацию, что он 1910 года постройки. Архитектор М. Рейнгерц.
***
Упс! Не могу поставить плюсик Dam! Помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## Pumik

помогли

----------


## Richard

А вот кто подскажет, где находится здание бывшего отдела кадров ЧМП? Наткнулся вот в сети на такую фотку. Говорят, здание за румынским дотом этот самый отдел и есть


Это не в начале Канатной случайно?

----------


## Ginger

Да, только ещё по переулку Нахимова. Возле парка Шевченко

----------


## Скрытик

Это скорее переулок Нахимова. Впереди море и парк Шевченко.

----------


## Dam

Случайно там, но не совсем. В переулке Нахимова напротив парка.

----------


## Ginger

Ричард, три почти одинаковых почти одновременно ответа тебя удовлетворили? ))))

----------


## Richard

> Ричард, три почти одинаковых почти одновременно ответа тебя удовлетворили? ))))


 Спасибо  :smileflag:  Я так понимаю, это вот это здание:

----------


## Ginger

Да, оно  :smileflag: 
Но мне кажется, что и 4/6 тоже туда же

----------


## Richard

> Да, оно 
> Но мне кажется, что и 4/6 тоже туда же


 Вряд ли На фото явно не придомовая территория, а какая-то улица. Вообщем надо полазить-пораспрашивать  :smileflag:

----------


## Ginger

> Вряд ли На фото явно не придомовая территория, а какая-то улица. Вообщем надо полазить-пораспрашивать


 Я не к тому.
По-моему оба эти здания имели отношения к отделу кадров. Могу ошибаться, я мелкая тогда была  :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

Нет !
Отдел кадров - это здание номер 2 !!!
А номер 4 - это у них там бухгалтерия и прочие службы были !

----------


## Dam

А чего распрашивать?.. Серое здание наискосок от Лобстера... Сто раз там был. И, кажется, номер два. Там сейчас еще контора страховая.

----------


## AG-ents

> А чего распрашивать?.. Серое здание наискосок от Лобстера... Сто раз там был. И, кажется, номер два. Там сейчас еще контора страховая.


 
Так и я о том же - это "2" и Маразлиевская прямо в него упирается !

----------


## Richard

Понял  :smileflag:  В воскресенье пойду копать!

----------


## Скрытик

> Понял  В воскресенье пойду копать!


 Осторожно копай - во 2м номере Казаченко живет, могут неправильно понять  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

> Осторожно копай - во 2м номере Казаченко живет, могут неправильно понять


  Э, нет! Тогда не пойду! У него ж и пистолет есть  А теперь не удивлюсь, если у него и пара-тройка румынских пулеметов найдется

----------


## Dam

> Осторожно копай - во 2м номере Казаченко живет, могут неправильно понять


 Нет, он не там кажись, а в середине переулка... Это ведь здание казённое...

----------


## AG-ents

> Осторожно копай - во 2м номере Казаченко живет, могут неправильно понять


 Нет, Козаченко через дорогу живет 
Кстати, а где положенные +1 ?

----------


## VikZu

Прям не знаю сюда-ли зашел? Адрес даю, фото даю, но вопрос остается что в этой ремонтирумой усадьбе находится? Какая то супер-пупер госконтора, или братки?
 Французский бульвар 67.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

И что там было до революции, мне тоже интересно

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

До революции там была дача. Чья точно - мне идентифицировать не удалось. Точно в том районе были дачи Х. Сигала, М. Санца, П. Меринга, Г. Шехтера, Я. Новикова.

----------


## VikZu

Я лет тридцать, когда проезжал или проходил мимо него, задавался вопросом , а что там за высоким забором и крупноячеистой стальной сеткой натянутой между мачтами высотой метров 5. Причем мачты обмотаны канатами. Потом благополучно забывал, об этой загадке. Зайти туда и раньше и сейчас - почти нереально.


Публикую еще одно фото. Более удачное.

----------


## mlch

> До революции там была дача. Чья точно - мне идентифицировать не удалось. Точно в том районе были дачи Х. Сигала, М. Санца, П. Меринга, Г. Шехтера, Я. Новикова.


 Ваше Величество, позвольте не согласиться!  :smileflag: 
Смотрим план Французского бульвара 1905 года из книги Зуева.
Перечисленные Вами дачи находились между Санаторным переулком и Верещагина. 
А Французский бульвар 67 - это между Санаторным и Кренкеля (если верить ДубльГИС-у)
А там были участки Шульца, Суворова, Бруна и Менделевича.
Причем участок Менделевича - на углу с Кренкеля, так что это - не он - 100%.
Скорее всего - Шульца или Суворова.

----------


## VikZu

У меня по этой усадьбе конкретный интерес.
Завел тему на форуме газеты 2000, где в силу своих слабых умственных и других способностей веду некий путеводитель по городу. Сейчас описываю любимую улицу -Французский бульвар. Дошел до этого места и всё... Никаких данных по этому дому нигде не могу найти. Да и самому интересно.  Вот ссылка -  http://2000.net.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1478&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
Кстати прошу если где-то ошибся, или ляп допустил пишите в личку, на этом форуме.

----------


## mlch

Поскольку ответ на предыдущую загадку мы найдем, похоже, не скоро - позволяю себе выложить новую.
Где такое шикарное навершие от калитки сохранилось?
Могу себе представить, как выглядела вся калитка когда была "в комплекте". (То что стоит сейчас - убогая сварная поделка из арматуры и листа)

----------


## Волька

Очень художественно зарисован номер...
Смею предположить: Успенская между Александровскими Ониловой...

----------


## Maksy

Утёсова / Успенская или может Заславского

----------


## mlch

> Очень художественно зарисован номер...


 Я старался.



> Смею предположить: Успенская между Александровскими Ониловой...


 Правильное предположение. Успенская 78.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Ваше Величество, позвольте не согласиться! 
> Смотрим план Французского бульвара 1905 года из книги Зуева.
> Перечисленные Вами дачи находились между Санаторным переулком и Верещагина. 
> А Французский бульвар 67 - это между Санаторным и Кренкеля (если верить ДубльГИС-у)
> А там были участки Шульца, Суворова, Бруна и Менделевича.
> Причем участок Менделевича - на углу с Кренкеля, так что это - не он - 100%.
> Скорее всего - Шульца или Суворова.


 Суворова--это, вроде, Французский бульвар 69

----------


## mlch

> Суворова--это, вроде, Французский бульвар 69


 Не получается.
Французский бульвар 69 - это справа от Санаторного, если стоять лицом к морю. На плане Зуева на этом месте показан участок Сигала. А слева от Санаторного там показан участок Шульца, еще левее - Суворова. Как раз там и расположен сейчас номер 67.

----------


## Omega

Вставлю свои 5 копеек.
Список объектов культурного наследия Одессы и Одесской области:
№ 416 - Комплекс дач у складі: дача Маразлі 1880-і, корпус № 2 1880-і, корпуси № 3, 4, 5 1880-і, корпуси № 6 (клуб, музей) 1880-і, корпуси № 7 1910, корпус оранжереї 1880-і /бул. Французький, 85/;
№417 - Дачні корпуси (2 споруди), 1890 /бул. Французький, 63-65/;
№418 - Комплекс дач (2 споруди), кінець XIX ст. /бул. Французький, 67/;
№419 - Дачний корпус, кінець XIX ст. /бул. Французький, 71/.
Скажите номер и узнаете ответ.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Речь идет об объекте №418.

----------


## Jorjic

Я понимаю, что загадка сложная. Скорее всего, ее отгадает тот, кто живет неподалеку. Но уж очень необычное сочетание.

----------


## mlch

> Я понимаю, что загадка сложная. Скорее всего, ее отгадает тот, кто живет неподалеку. Но уж очень необычное сочетание.


 Это, случаем, не Градоначальницкая?

----------


## Jorjic

> Это, случаем, не Градоначальницкая?


 Нет, но недалеко.

----------


## zantoninaz

похоже на дворик на нежинской

----------


## Jorjic

> похоже на дворик на нежинской


 Нет, это Молдаванка.

----------


## Scarlett

ул. Разумовская?

----------


## Жоржетта

> Прям не знаю сюда-ли зашел? Адрес даю, фото даю, но вопрос остается что в этой ремонтирумой усадьбе находится? Какая то супер-пупер госконтора, или братки?
>  Французский бульвар 67.


 Может быть там живёт Гурвиц? :smileflag:  А сетка- защита от бутылок благодарных одесситов 
А иногда там проживают более высокопоставленные лица (президент, премьер и т.д.)

----------


## Jorjic

> ул. Разумовская?


 Очень близко.

----------


## Jorjic

> Садиковская?


 Тоже очень близко. Пожалуй, Разумовская ближе.

----------


## mlch

Южная?

----------


## Jorjic

> Южная?


 Да, Южная, совсем недалеко от Разумовской.
Кто еще не спит - помогите с плюсиком.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Да, Южная, совсем недалеко от Разумовской.
> Кто еще не спит - помогите с плюсиком.


 дан

----------


## VikZu

Что-то эта тема хиреет на глазах...
А кто знает эту дэвушку?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это фигура на стене здания в санатории "Аркадия". Здание раньше принадлежало мадам Калиновской и очень напоминает католический храм.

----------


## VikZu

Точно!
Смотрите на эту красоту, кстати вторая девушка без руки бедняжка!
Ну а я убеждаюсь который раз, что задать умный вопрос часто труднее чем на него ответить. Кайзеру респект! Если разберусь как, поставлю +.
Ну и считайте эту картинку поздравительой открыткой...

----------


## Diamonds

> Точно!
> Смотрите на эту красоту, кстати вторая девушка без руки бедняжка!
> Ну а я убеждаюсь который раз, что задать умный вопрос часто труднее чем на него ответить. Кайзеру респект! Если разберусь как, поставлю +.


 поставила

----------


## mlch

> Точно!
> Смотрите на эту красоту, кстати вторая девушка без руки бедняжка!
> Ну а я убеждаюсь который раз, что задать умный вопрос часто труднее чем на него ответить. Кайзеру респект! Если разберусь как, поставлю +.
> Ну и считайте эту картинку поздравительой открыткой...


 Вы еще не можете ставить плюсы. Слишком мало сообщений.

----------


## zantoninaz

А я могу - уже поставила ))

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот вам загадка. Возможно, уже и было.

Фото кликабельное.

----------


## flyer-korowka

По-моему, это во дворе на Екатерининской, по четной стороне, между Дерибасовской и Греческой.

----------


## VikZu

> Вы еще не можете ставить плюсы. Слишком мало сообщений.


 Везде дедовщина...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*fluer* получает заслуженный плюс за правильный ответ.

----------


## flyer-korowka

ой, Кайзер, спасибо! Давай еще такие легкие загадочки!

----------


## Волька

вот еще легкая...

----------


## K_McKormik

> вот еще легкая...


 А что там такого примечательного ?

----------


## flyer-korowka

Тираспольская, рядом с автодорожным техникумом?

----------


## Волька

> А что там такого примечательного ?


 а что, у нас одно из условий - должны загадываться примечательные места?

я думаю, что вся Одесса примечательна...

Ольгиевская будет ближе, но нет...

----------


## Ginger

Мне кажется, что это что-то из перпендикуляров  :smileflag:  Княжеская-Коблевская -Нежинская... Возможно Княжеская, но до Конной

----------


## GSX-R

> Мне кажется, что это что-то из перпендикуляров  Княжеская-Коблевская -Нежинская... Возможно Княжеская, но до Конной


 Предположу, что Пастера

----------


## K_McKormik

> а что, у нас одно из условий - должны загадываться примечательные места?


 Не, ну просто это уж совсем типовой одесский вид. Таких углов зданий и незатейливых фасадов на молдованке просто море, потому и гадать даже не интересно  Потому я и спросил, может там на фасаде что-то есть особенное, чего я может быть не разглядел на темноватой фотке.

----------


## Волька

нет, но все рядом

----------


## GSX-R

Исправил: Новосельского  :smileflag:

----------


## Волька

все рядом, но название улицы еще не звучало...

----------


## Ginger

Дворянская

----------


## Волька

о да, а квртальчик можно...

----------


## GSX-R

> о да, а квртальчик можно...


 Пастера-Садовая

----------


## Ginger

Не уверенна, но если идти в сторону Садовой от Коблевской, соответственно по правой стороне

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

имхо с загадкой такого качества и ракурса угадать улицу - это уже +1
*Волька*, а номер квартиры не назвать?  :smileflag:

----------


## Волька

> имхо с загадкой такого качества и ракурса угадать улицу - это уже +1
> *Волька*, а номер квартиры не назвать?


 если не отходя от компьютера, то это будет высший пилотаж "+ N"

"+" проблемой не являются...

----------


## Волька

помогите с + для Ginger...

----------


## GSX-R

> помогите с + для Ginger...


 помог

----------


## Ginger

> если не отходя от компьютера


 Не отходя
Живу рядом, училась там, когда-то ходила на работу))) Мне покоя не даёт вот тот вот зелёный козырёк над балконом ))) Волька, что за квартал?  :smileflag: ))))

----------


## Волька

> Пастера-Садовая


 именно Пастера - Садовая...

----------


## K_McKormik

Кто отгадает где это и что это ?

----------


## Viktoz

> Кто отгадает где это и что это ?


 Судя по плитам - укрепления каких-то склонов, по раскопкам - идет строительство. 
Могу предположить что это Фрунзе, или стройка на Краснослободском спуске.

----------


## Зимняя

> Это - берегоукрепительное сооружение на берегу. Одесса: от Черноморки до Ланжерона - где угодно .


 только мне кажется что это где-то между Дельфином и Аркадией

----------


## K_McKormik

Пока все мимо, но объект историцкий  :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

а не на 411 ли?

----------


## Viktoz

Похоже что это -  Приморский бульвар.

----------


## K_McKormik

очень, очень далеко  :smileflag:  Пока ближе всех был Viktoz06. Важно не столько где это, важно ЧТО это  :smileflag:

----------


## K_McKormik

Не успел Viktoz06 подбодрить, как он в дали дальние подался  :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

Дюковский парк?!

----------


## K_McKormik

Близко, но нет. О дюковском песни не слагали  :smileflag:  вроде бы.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Пересыпь? Бывшее шото типа водахранилища?

----------


## GSX-R

Пересыпский мост

----------


## Dam

> Пересыпский мост


 Солидарен и подмажусь к тебе)) Очень похоже на укрепление насыпи Пересыпьского моста.

----------


## K_McKormik

И это тоже близко  :smileflag:  но точного попадания нет.

----------


## Dam

Ещё, как вариант -- отстойник для сточных вод на Балковской.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Ещё, как вариант -- отстойник для сточных вод на Балковской.


 ой, я ш это и имела ввиду

----------


## GSX-R

> Ещё, как вариант -- отстойник для сточных вод на Балковской.


 


> ой, я ш это и имела ввиду


 думаю, что не оно.
писал:



> Близко, но нет. О дюковском *песни не слагали*  вроде бы.


 По "+" каждому, кто вспомнит песню про отстойник сточных вод на Балковской. :smileflag:

----------


## Dam

Сам тебе поставлю, если напоёшь)))

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

ах, отстойник! Жемчужина у Балковской!....

----------


## K_McKormik

Поставил Dam-у +. Это на Балковской раскопали кладку русла речки-вонючки, ака открытый коллектор, который закопали в конце 60-ых до современного бизнес центра. А под Фоззи закопали уже в 70-ые годы.

Лирика
"Сидели мы, у речки у Вонючки,
Сидели мы в двенадцатом часе.
Ты прислонилася ко мне корявой рожей,
И что-то пела ковыряяся в носе."

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

ухты, а есть более масштабное фото?

----------


## K_McKormik

ай блин, попалил я раньше времени загадку, засуетился, ну как я мог сам же забыть про яму для *сточных вод*, а не коллектор

----------


## Dam

> ай блин, попалил я раньше времени загадку, засуетился, ну как я мог сам же забыть про яму для *сточных вод*, а не коллектор


 Да, кстати))) Мне самому неудобно стало...

----------


## K_McKormik

> ухты, а есть более масштабное фото?


 Разумеется  :smileflag:  Щас будут

----------


## GSX-R

> ах, отстойник! Жемчужина у Балковской!....


 как и обещал +1

----------


## Gogs

> Вложение 124122


 Не на преображенской,корпус нархоза?

----------


## Alex. N

Вопрос наверное на скорость, а что раньше размещалось в этом здании? Постройка дореволюционная

----------


## Richard_I

> Вопрос наверное на скорость, а что раньше размещалось в этом здании? Постройка дореволюционная


 Белинского, 13 а. Новая ресторация... А вот что было давным-давно - вопрос

----------


## капибара

особняк или клиника Канельского.

----------


## капибара

так что с ответами?

----------


## VikZu

Все задумались...
Так-как прошло почти 3е суток, предлагаю новое. Не спрашиваю что здесь было до исторического материализма, но где это? Дом старый , а вот по барельефу не уверен...

----------


## VikZu

> Софиевская


 МИМО! Если верить 2GIS,- 2,8 км перелет!

----------


## VikZu

Даю наводку!
Это примерно в том же районе что и  последний объект...И по возрасту схожи...

----------


## капибара

номер точно не скажу,но мне кажется что это здание находится на углу Белинского и Лидерсовского бул-вара,голубого вроде цвета и та не одна такая голова :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

Головы две, другая дамская. Сфотографировать ее в достойном ракурсе сложно. Когда дойдем до отгадки, поймете почему. А вот с цветом опять мимо... Но уже теплее чем раньше... Недалеко от этого перкрестка, ближе к ресторну "Александровский" ну очень близко... :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Головы две, другая дамская. Сфотографировать ее в достойном ракурсе сложно. Когда дойдем до отгадки, поймете почему. А вот с цветом опять мимо... Но уже теплее чем раньше... Недалеко от этого перкрестка, ближе к ресторну "Александровский" ну очень близко...


 Белинского угол Отрадная, дом находится напротив музкомедии по Белинского, сейчас этот барельеф закрывает зелень.

----------


## VikZu

> Белинского угол Отрадная, дом находится напротив музкомедии по Белинского, сейчас этот барельеф закрывает зелень.


 Поставьте Pumik_у кто-нибудь + плииз...
Это Белинского №15.  Красивый розовый с красным дом. Барельефа два. А закрывает этот дом не толко зелень, но и торговый павильон. Если не зайти вовнутрь двора , то ничего не увидишь, даже зимой. когда зелени нет. Кстати номеров 15 аж несколько, и они отличаются только добавлениями -к1, к2  и т.д. Выкладываю фото.

----------


## Скрытик

Поставил.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

а где такое?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

нееее, совсем холодно

----------


## Viktoz

Очень ПосКот  напоминает, вот только не помню где точно,  между Заболотного и Бочарова, или же по Героев Сталинграда.

----------


## K_McKormik

часом не Краснова ?  :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Поскот был теплее. Но не в сторону Бочарова

----------


## K_McKormik

"лиманчик" что-ли ? Или где-то в лузановке.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

ну вот...ну вот почти...Чеснагогворя. я там в тот вечер сама впервые оказалась. И сама обалдела, что в таком мрачном местяке есть такое мрачное заведение (в самом заведении не была, но музыка оттуда играла громко)

----------


## Viktoz

> ну вот...ну вот почти...


 Кажется вспомнил, это 7-я Пересыпская, между переездом и  Николаевской дорогой.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

да! Ставлю!)

----------


## K_McKormik

В общем, точнее, чем "это лузановка или даже крыжановка" не скажу. Но одно ясно - это какое-то быдлокафе, только быдлокафе обычно оборудуется тюремной дверью и именуется вселенского масштаба названием вместо скоромного какого-нибудь "малые петушки"

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

И тебе плюсик за точное описание))

----------


## greenok

надеюсь, не сочтете офф-топом... 
есть загадка, но без фото...
разгадка тоже мне неизвестна, вся надежда на вас  :smileflag: 
где в Одессе находится небольшой фонтанчик в виде лужицы, из которой пьют чугунные (?) голуби, а рядом точат когти такие же кошки?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Боян. Генерала Петрова.

----------


## K_McKormik

> Боян. Генерала Петрова.


 между прочим хозяева данной исталляции, чтобы она совсем баяном не стала, периодически меняют состав кошек и голубей.

----------


## Viktoz

Не помню, было или нет. 
Вложение 158864
кто знает, где это?

----------


## Kapy4inka

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Viktoz

> Маразлиевская?


 Нет, но близко.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Успенская, между Маразлиевской и парком Шевченко, напротив "С.М.Т. ЛТД"?!

----------


## Pinky

Канатная, переулок Нахимова?

----------


## Viktoz

> Канатная, переулок Нахимова?


 Нет.

----------


## Peshevar

Что это и где это?

----------


## mlch

> Что это и где это?


 Где это - вопрос не сложный.  :smileflag: 
Если ехать по Грушевского в сторону центра, то это видно справа от дороги сразу за железной дорогой. 
А вот что это - вопрос который меня давно интересует. Похоже на какие-то военные подземные склады. Но это только ИМХО

----------


## Richard_I

> Не помню, было или нет. 
> Вложение 158864
> кто знает, где это?


 Польская? То ли №13, то ли №17?

----------


## Viktoz

> Польская? То ли №13, то ли №17?


 +1. Да, это  ул.  Польская, дом № 13.

----------


## K_McKormik

> Где это - вопрос не сложный. 
> Если ехать по Грушевского в сторону центра, то это видно справа от дороги сразу за железной дорогой. 
> А вот что это - вопрос который меня давно интересует. Похоже на какие-то военные подземные склады. Но это только ИМХО


 Старые артиллерийские склады. Примечательно то, что как склады они не функционируют уже наверное 3 десятилетия, но за это время так и не нашлось желающих на этот кусок земли. Видать не плющит застройщиков бетонные блоки рушить.

----------


## Mamasha

> Поставьте Pumik_у кто-нибудь + плииз...
> Это Белинского №15.  Красивый розовый с красным дом. Барельефа два. А закрывает этот дом не толко зелень, но и торговый павильон. Если не зайти вовнутрь двора , то ничего не увидишь, даже зимой. когда зелени нет. Кстати номеров 15 аж несколько, и они отличаются только добавлениями -к1, к2  и т.д. Выкладываю фото.


 Простите, а как плюсы ставить?

----------


## Скрытик

> Простите, а как плюсы ставить?


 На 2й иконке слева под аватарой (типа фотография в паспорте) нажать. Только у Вас пока не поставиться плюсик - пока 50 сообщений не наберете. 
Попросите кого со стажем  :smileflag:

----------


## Mamasha

> На 2й иконке слева под аватарой (типа фотография в паспорте) нажать. Только у Вас пока не поставиться плюсик - пока 50 сообщений не наберете. 
> Попросите кого со стажем

----------


## mlch

> Старые артиллерийские склады. Примечательно то, что как склады они не функционируют уже наверное 3 десятилетия, но за это время так и не нашлось желающих на этот кусок земли. Видать не плющит застройщиков бетонные блоки рушить.


 Я так и думал. Спасибо за подтверждение информации.

----------


## Скрытик

> Старые артиллерийские склады. Примечательно то, что как склады они не функционируют уже наверное 3 десятилетия, но за это время так и не нашлось желающих на этот кусок земли. Видать не плющит застройщиков бетонные блоки рушить.


 Судя по тому что старые стены с пустыми окнами уже снесены, то желающие уже нашлись. Я имею в виду вдоль спуска. Иначе зачем их нужно было рушить?
А кусок земли скорее всего продолжал оставаться в военном ведомстве, а у них не так просто что-то отобрать...

----------


## greenok

> между прочим хозяева данной исталляции, чтобы она совсем баяном не стала, периодически меняют состав кошек и голубей.


 миль пардон за баян, но пока нет возможности просмотреть полтыщи сообщений :smileflag:  
спасибо за "Ген. Петрова"  ... может, и вторую координату подскажете: примерный номер дома,квартал, угол?... :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> миль пардон за баян, но пока нет возможности просмотреть полтыщи сообщений 
> спасибо за "Ген. Петрова"  ... может, и вторую координату подскажете: примерный номер дома,квартал, угол?...


 Это аптека на углу Генерала Петрова и Гайдара. По правой (четной) стороне Генерала Петрова в сторону Сельпо и 53-й школы.
Чтобы совсем уж быть точным - Генерала Петрова, 26 (спасибо ДубльГИС-у)

----------


## verda

Уважаемые жители форума!
Может ли кто-нибудь подсказать, где найти фотографии професоров Университета конца 19-начала 20 века Р. А. Пренделя, Е. Л. Буницкого; В. Ф. Дидрихсона, докторов медицины: Председателя правления Украинского клуба И. М. Луценко, основателя грязелечебницы и детского санатория на Хаджибее В. В. Филипповича?
Заранее благодарна за ответ.

----------


## mlch

> Уважаемые жители форума!
> Может ли кто-нибудь подсказать, где найти фотографии професоров Университета конца 19-начала 20 века Р. А. Пренделя, Е. Л. Буницкого; В. Ф. Дидрихсона, докторов медицины: Председателя правления Украинского клуба И. М. Луценко, основателя грязелечебницы и детского санатория на Хаджибее В. В. Филипповича?
> Заранее благодарна за ответ.


 Подозреваю, но не уверен, что портрет Пренделя может быть в минералогическом музее университета - он многие годы был его хранителем и директором.
Портрет Дидрихсона, возможно, найдется в институте связи.

----------


## K_McKormik

Новая загадка.

В Одессе конечно много еще осталось подобных решеток, но эту решил загадать потому, что только сегодня ее заметил, хотя хожу мимо нее лет 30 уже. В общем, где это ?

----------


## капибара

Б. Арнаутская

----------


## K_McKormik

не-а

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Французский бульвар

----------


## K_McKormik

ой как далеко.... арнаутская была ближе.

Еще примечательно, что решетка эта сохранилась в районе, где в общем-то старину такую не ценят и могут запросто сдать в утиль.

----------


## AG-ents

> Новая загадка.
> 
> В Одессе конечно много еще осталось подобных решеток, но эту решил загадать потому, что только сегодня ее заметил, хотя хожу мимо нее лет 30 уже. В общем, где это ?


 Буквы на решетке к названию улицы отношение имеют ?

----------


## Aqualux

эти буквы скорее инииалы бывшего владельца или архитектора.
тогда предположу, что это молдаванка. там есть еще пара домов с такими решетками

----------


## AG-ents

> эти буквы скорее инииалы бывшего владельца или архитектора.
> тогда предположу, что это молдаванка. там есть еще пара домов с такими решетками


 В таком случае подобных дворов пруд пруди в Одессе и ответ знают только рядом живущие (и внимательные   )...

----------


## K_McKormik

Aqualux права, молдованка, но дворов таких с древними решетками не так много сохранилось. Буквы - наверняка инициалы владельца. На молдованке въезды даже в одноэтажную застройку таким вот кузнечным шиком снабжались  :smileflag:  А загадка - таки да, скорее на внимательного. Волька возможно смог бы ее разгадать  :smileflag:

----------


## Миз@нтроп

А не Куйбышева ли это?

----------


## Магистер

Ришельевская?

----------


## Магистер

или рядом с Кирхой?

----------


## K_McKormik

все не то. На молдованке это.

----------


## Aqualux

район привоза, парка ильича?

----------


## K_McKormik

в другую сторону.

----------


## Aqualux

ну тогда средняя, автовокзал, колонтаевская, серова

----------


## K_McKormik

Названо все вокруг, но только не та улица  :smileflag:

----------


## Viktoz

> Названо все вокруг, но только не та улица


 Разумовская?

----------


## Магистер

Косвенная (бывшая Вегера)?

----------


## K_McKormik

> Косвенная (бывшая Вегера)?


 А точнее ?  :smileflag:

----------


## Aqualux

ну еще осталась комитетская и картамышевская.

----------


## Aqualux

ну если это косвенная это район от средней и до ленинградской.остальную часть я каждое утро проезжаю там таких нет

----------


## Магистер

мне кажется что это около Розумовской

----------


## Магистер

на самом деле требую правильного ответа!  :smileflag:  Все равно улицу спалили... а теперь тупо перебирать пересечение как-то негоже  :smileflag:

----------


## Aqualux

если до 5 никто не угадает. то это не далеко от моего дома сама пойду найду. очень заинтересовал этот дом

----------


## K_McKormik

> на самом деле требую правильного ответа!  Все равно улицу спалили... а теперь тупо перебирать пересечение как-то негоже


 Мы еще не заслушали знатока молдованки - Вольку  :smileflag:  Он с 2-х домов, расположенных в районе загаданного мной, давал загадки.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

орджоникидзэ

----------


## Pumik

> Мы еще не заслушали знатока молдованки - Вольку  Он с 2-х домов, расположенных в районе загаданного мной, давал загадки.


 Методом несложных вычислений, Колонтаевская угол Косвенная :smileflag: 
На плюс НЕ претендую, так как место названо из учета загадок Вольки.

----------


## K_McKormik

> Методом несложных вычислений, Колонтаевская угол Косвенная
> На плюс НЕ претендую, так как место названо из учета загадок Вольки.


 Ну что же, место названо верно.  :smileflag:   Вот следующую загадку завтра принесу - вообще ни одной подсказки не скажу, буду молчать как партизан.  :smileflag:

----------


## K_McKormik

Новая загадка. 
Ни одной наводки не будет  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard_I

Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Pumik

Малая Арнаутская

----------


## K_McKormik

пока нет.

----------


## Скрытик

Пастера?

----------


## Lorien

> Новая загадка. 
> Ни одной наводки не будет


 начало Новосельского?

----------


## K_McKormik

пока мимо

----------


## Iriya

Екатерининская?

----------


## Aqualux

ольгиевская

----------


## Iriya

а может это водопроводная...
а еще это напоминает больницу,на преображенской..диспансер,на углу которая
блин столько версий)

----------


## K_McKormik

смелее дамы и господа  :smileflag: 
место людное, известное многим, потому даже в "жарко-холодно" играть не будем  :smileflag: 

ЗЫ
а каков срок на загадку отводится ? после которого нужно огласить правильный ответ ?

----------


## Aqualux

а мне здание медина в конце пастера и комсомольской

----------


## Iriya

книжный переулок...

----------


## Pumik

а если предположить Большая Арнаутская 24

----------


## Pumik

> а каков срок на загадку отводится ? после которого нужно огласить правильный ответ ?


 на первой странице правила, пару дней, с постепенной выдачей подсказок

----------


## Iriya

и еще как вариант....преображенская,там где библиотека Грушевского)

----------


## K_McKormik

нет, увы

----------


## Iriya

мечникова?

----------


## Kapy4inka

Большая Арнаутская?

----------


## K_McKormik

> мечникова?


 А точнее ?

----------


## Aqualux

между колонтаевской и ленинградской

----------


## K_McKormik

не-а  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Начало, не доехжая Ольгиевского спуска.

----------


## Магистер

район Раскидайловской

----------


## Iriya

> А точнее ?


 между Перекопской победой и ленинградской..и может (хотя навряд ли) между болгарской и лазарева..

----------


## K_McKormik

эхххх, а я так ждал, надеялся и верил....  :smileflag:

----------


## Iriya

я уже даже не знаю,где это может быть...вроде все такие дома вспоминила...
может между баранова и спуском? 
а еще...еще это может быть там где высокий перулок)
ну может подскааазочку маленькую))

----------


## Pumik

Вспомнила, это угловой дом Мечникова/Дидрихсона, его уже когда то загадывали

----------


## K_McKormik

Точно ! добавляю +


Ой, а я не могу временно Pumik плюс поставить, видать недавно уже ставил. Помогите кто-нить...

Вот загадка в полном виде

----------


## Скрытик

Помог.

----------


## Iriya

а что можно загадывать один дом дважды?))

----------


## K_McKormik

тут 500 страниц... все ведь и не упомнишь. Есть конечно вещи, которые настолько бояном стали, что за них скоро будут мод давать, например, за конку на красном кресте.  :smileflag:

----------


## sas6a

А не Мечникова случаем?

----------


## sas6a

протупил-не дойдя до конца страницы

----------


## Xenos

дидрихсона напротив Водного )))

----------


## Iriya

Загадка скорей всего на скорость :smileflag:

----------


## verda

Угол Гаванной и Дерибасовской, выход из кино-уточкино (по крайней мере, когда-то это был  выход).

----------


## Iriya

ничего себе как молниеносно)правильно...а я их никогда и не замечала)

вот еще одна загадка..

----------


## Kapy4inka

Преображенская?

----------


## mlch

Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Diamonds

Район Успенской и Утесова?

----------


## Freez

Мариинская угол Итальянского бульвара

----------


## Магистер

Б.Хмельницкого

----------


## капибара

Балковская практически на углу с Заньковецкой

----------


## Scarlett

Спиридоновская  ул Нежинская?

----------


## Hermione Granger

> ничего себе как молниеносно)правильно...а я их никогда и не замечала)
> 
> вот еще одна загадка..


 а это не водопроводная случайно? там где трамвайные депо позле привоза

----------


## Iriya

> Мариинская угол Итальянского бульвара


 да)это больница )а можно еще последнюю загадочку?)

----------


## Freez

> да)это больница )а можно еще последнюю загадочку?)


 Двор между Канатной и Маразлиевской в районе Греческой.

----------


## Aqualux

это случайно не район мясоедовской?

----------


## xifedor

Канатная 17? там где в Канатную упирается Греческая.

----------


## Iriya

> Двор между Канатной и Маразлиевской в районе Греческой.


 четко в цель)плиз,поставьте Freez'у плюсик..

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Помог )

----------


## AG-ents

Адрес плиз ?

----------


## K_McKormik

Итальянский бульвар / Канатная

----------


## GEBO

Пушкинская

----------


## Iriya

там где потемкинская ?

----------


## Maksy

Пушкинская / Греческая

----------


## Kapy4inka

это Пушкинская, дворик искусств.

----------


## Vaita

Пушкинская 12

----------


## Kapy4inka

Думаю, что предыдущая загадка разгадана (уже несколько раз сказали, что это Пушкинская).
Поэтому вот:

----------


## Richard_I

Отрадная?

----------


## Kapy4inka

ой, как быстро ))) да!
+1

----------


## Kapy4inka

подскажите, пожалуйста, сайты о истории географических названий в Одесской области, т.е. городов, сел, речек, озер, как они возникли, от чего такие названия.

----------


## AG-ents

> Адрес плиз ?


 Сорри, я это стибрил из ролика об Аркадии Северном, а сам точно адреса не знаю...

----------


## Iriya

вот..)

----------


## Скрытик

Пироговская.

----------


## Iriya

неа

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

ришельевская/троицкая

----------


## Pumik

Нежинская

----------


## Iriya

нет)

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Напоминает здание в стиле "модерн" на Разумовской.

----------


## Iriya

может быть,но это не оно)

----------


## Скрытик

Толстого - Новосельского?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Или Новосельского, между Торговой и Дворянской?!

----------


## Iriya

нет...из названных вариантов - Ришельевская ближе всего..
а еще,если верить человеку сидевшего возле фотографируемого мною дома,то в этом доме жила прислуга известного купца(или что-то вроде этого),который сам жил в доме напротив)
вот так ходишь,фоткаешь,а жильцы домов рассказывают всякое интересное)

----------


## Магистер

до боли знакомое здание....Это не Воровского Или чкалова случайно между Ленина и Укатериненской?

----------


## Diamonds

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Aqualux

ришельевская угол бунина

----------


## Де Виль

Жуковского, между Пушкинской и Решельевской

----------


## Iriya

нет
улица не широкая,я даже не смогла весь дом сфоткать

----------


## Жемчужина

Базарная?

----------


## Iriya

нет

----------


## Зимняя

Екатерининская?

----------


## Жемчужина

Осипова?

----------


## Iriya

> Осипова?


 тепло уже)
улица не большая

----------


## Де Виль

Карантинный переулок

----------


## Iriya

нееет)

----------


## Де Виль

Юрия Олеши

----------


## Iriya

нет...не в ту сторону)

----------


## Де Виль

ну тогда из маленьких остается только Ланжероновский спуск :%) угадай мелодию)))

----------


## Iriya

не..не..не..вы уже в другой стороне...берите ближе к привозу))
надо уже покончить с этой загадкой)

----------


## Rain Woman

может гимназическая?

----------


## Де Виль

или Лейтенанта Шмидта

----------


## Жемчужина

> может гимназическая?


 Поддерживаю!

----------


## Iriya

> может гимназическая?


 ураа+...да это она,мы вчера случайно забрели на нее и увидели вот этот красивый дом..там кстати все такие,разные,симпатичные..
только к сожалению нет цельной фотки дома..мой скромный фотик не осилил все захватить

----------


## Де Виль

ну слава Богу)

----------


## Iriya

никто ничего не загадывает
значит,вот еще одна фоточка,где такая красивенькая ракушка

----------


## Жемчужина

Екатерининская?

----------


## verda

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Iriya

нет

----------


## Зимняя

может где-то во дворах на Пушкинской?

----------


## Iriya

нет..это не во дворах..
а еще в этом доме кое-что находится)

----------


## Iriya

нет..далеко

----------


## Omega

Троицкая?

----------


## Vicki

Ришельевская или может Успенская?

----------


## Iriya

нет

----------


## Kapy4inka

Л. Толстого?

----------


## Demon99

Может Елисаветинская(Щепкина)? Очень похоже...

----------


## Iriya

нет

----------


## Жемчужина

> нет..это не во дворах..
> а еще в этом доме кое-что находится)


 А можна маленькую подсказочку?

----------


## Aqualux

это мечникова напротив родины

----------


## Aqualux

самой нравится этот дом, там внизу еще паспортный стол

----------


## Freez

Дворянская?

----------


## xifedor

Тему просмотрела, но старые вложения многие не открываются. Поэтому заранее извиняюсь, если повторюсь. Вот такую птичку недавно заметила. Где живёт эта птица?

----------


## Iriya

> это мечникова напротив родины


 да,правильно)

----------


## Зимняя

> Тему просмотрела, но старые вложения многие не открываются. Поэтому заранее извиняюсь, если повторюсь. Вот такую птичку недавно заметила. Где живёт эта птица?
> Вложение 162367 Вложение 162368


  где-то на Островидова?

----------


## xifedor

> где-то на Островидова?


 Да! Но может кто-то знает более точно, где именно, ведь Новосельского довольно большая.

----------


## Зимняя

либо в районе кирхи, либо ближе к Преображенской

----------


## xifedor

> либо в районе кирхи, либо ближе к Преображенской


 Не совсем, но кирха ближе к этому дому.

----------


## Зимняя

а не крыша ли это философского факультета?

----------


## xifedor

> а не крыша ли это философского факультета?


 Честно говоря, не знаю. Я не знаю где находится философский факультет, но, по-моему, всё-таки не там.

----------


## GSX-R

Этот дом расположен на Новосельского угол Коблевской.  :smileflag:

----------


## xifedor

> Этот дом расположен на Новосельского угол Коблевской.


 Совершенно верно!!!  Попробую поставить Вам +, но не уверена, что у меня получится.

----------


## Зимняя

> Честно говоря, не знаю. Я не знаю где находится философский факультет, но, по-моему, всё-таки не там.


  на 2 квартала дальше )))

----------


## xifedor

> на 2 квартала дальше )))


 Буду знать.

----------


## xifedor

Выкладываю ещё одну совсем простенькую загадочку.

----------


## Jorjic

> Выкладываю ещё одну совсем простенькую загадочку.
> Вложение 162682


 Это не совсем честно (с моей стороны), так как я ее тоже выкладывал. Но все же отвечу - Греческая, 30, между Екатерининской и Ришельевской.

----------


## xifedor

> Это не совсем честно (с моей стороны), так как я ее тоже выкладывал. Но все же отвечу - Греческая, 30, между Екатерининской и Ришельевской.


 +1 Вы абсолютно правы. Я предупреждала ранее о том, что не все вложения, к сожалению, открываются, поэтому могу повториться. Вот ещё несколько фотографий этого дома.

----------


## Pumik

> Выкладываю ещё одну совсем простенькую загадочку.
> Вложение 162682


 Было, Греческая между Ришельевской и Екатериненской

----------


## Зимняя

этого, кажется, не было

----------


## Жемчужина

Похоже на Канатную.

----------


## xifedor

Удаляю. Не видела, что Зимняя выложила свою загадку. Вложение удалить не вышло, просто не обращайте на него внимание. И вообще, что то я сегодня всё не в тему. Прошу прощения.

----------


## Зимняя

Жемчужина, это не Канатная

----------


## Aqualux

жуковского?

----------


## Зимняя

и не Жуковского

----------


## Aqualux

бунина?

----------


## Iriya

Старопортофранковская?

----------


## xifedor

Белинского?

----------


## Nomax

Маразлиевская/Успенская
Напротив офиса СМТ

----------


## Зимняя

> Маразлиевская/Успенская
> Напротив офиса СМТ


  верно!

----------


## xifedor

Раз уж предыдущую загадку отгадали, то попробую ещё раз выложить свою. Так было уже или нет?

----------


## Iriya

> Раз уж предыдущую загадку отгадали, то попробую ещё раз выложить свою. Так было уже или нет?
> Вложение 162726


 а ты введи в поисковик этой темы,ту улицу которую загадала...и посмотри,нет ли совпадений с домами..конечно иногда удаляют фотки,но тем не менее...я так делаю...проверяю..

ммм...может Маразлиевская?

----------


## Жемчужина

Гоголя?

----------


## Rain Woman

по дате выгравированной на фасаде,
хочется написать Тираспольская :smileflag:

----------


## xifedor

Поиск по названию улицы это здание не выдал, будем считать, что не было. 
Гоголя- нет
Маразлиевская-нет.

----------


## xifedor

> по дате выгравированной на фасаде,
> хочется написать Тираспольская


 нет

----------


## Aqualux

греческая?

----------


## xifedor

> греческая?


 нет, но уже чуть ближе.

----------


## Aqualux

может район оперного

----------


## xifedor

> может район оперного


 Да, оперный рядом.

----------


## Iriya

пушкинская?

----------


## Aqualux

ланжероновская

----------


## xifedor

> пушкинская?


 нет, Пушкинская дальше, чем оперный.

----------


## Жемчужина

Может Преображенская?

ЗЫ: чуть-чуть бы пошире фото...

----------


## xifedor

> ланжероновская


 нет

----------


## Жемчужина

Пер. Чайковского?

----------


## xifedor

Можно и пошире.

----------


## xifedor

> Пер. Чайковского?


 Абсолютно верно!

----------


## Aqualux

ришельевская. может еще пер. чайковского, но мало вероятно

----------


## Aqualux

вот, что значит тормозит интернет

----------


## Жемчужина

> Абсолютно верно!
> Вложение 162783


 Да, да... знакомый дворик....

----------


## Jorjic

А вот где такой интересный домик?

----------


## job2001

Мечникова?

----------


## Diamonds

Фр бульвар?

----------


## Жемчужина

Это случайно не на Слободке?

----------


## Aqualux

я похожее здание видела на слободке

----------


## Diamonds

Жемчужина, Aqualux, БРАВО! Вы случайно не близнецы?

----------


## Жемчужина

> Жемчужина, Aqualux, БРАВО! Вы случайно не близнецы?


 Мы умницы

----------


## Aqualux

судя по предыдущей загадке, то я начинаю уже об этом задумываться

----------


## Жемчужина

Голосую за Слободку, Ак. Воробьева!

----------


## Jorjic

Все мимо. Ближе всех - Мечникова.

----------


## Richard_I

> А вот где такой интересный домик?


 Старопортофранковская? В районе 14 номера?

----------


## Aqualux

кузнечная

----------


## Жемчужина

Высокий переулок?

----------


## GSX-R

Ольгиевская. Между Коблевской и Княжеской.

----------


## Diamonds

> Ольгиевская. Между Коблевской и Княжеской.


 Ага, похоже, кстати! Если стоять спиной к кинотеатру "Маски" чуть правее, да?

----------


## Aqualux

на фотке есть забор или мне кажется?

----------


## job2001

вот и мне почему то кажется что на ольгиевской нет забора, я там часто бомжей видел у самого дома, запомнился диссонанс :smileflag:

----------


## Aqualux

там нет забора, а бомжей хватает

----------


## Жемчужина

А вы по растительности попробуйте определить....

----------


## Viktoz

А по моему  это Пастера ^ толи Валиховский, толи пер. Сеченова, точно не могу припомнить

----------


## Жемчужина

Подсказки в студию!!!!

----------


## Aqualux

там сзади виднеется стена дома из ракушняка, так по крайней мере мне кажется.поэтому мне кажется, что это или молдаванка или рядом с центром.

----------


## Aqualux

> Подсказки в студию!!!!


 +1

----------


## Jorjic

> Ольгиевская. Между Коблевской и Княжеской.


 Да, совершенно верно.

----------


## Жемчужина

* GSX-R*Браво!!!

----------


## job2001

> Да, совершенно верно.


 но я совершенно отчетливо помню бомжей под этим домом :smileflag:  Забор что ли недавно поставили?

----------


## Aqualux

нет забор давно, но если приглядишся к фотке там тока половина из решетки, а другая облицованна плиточкой такой мелкой. самое интересное, что часто проходя мимо помню, тока забор, а дом нет

----------


## Jorjic

Забор, действительно, давно. Я без забора не помню. Вот общий вид.

----------


## Mamasha

А это где?Вложение 162923

----------


## Vicki

В Аркадии ???

----------


## Mamasha

Ну, ты даёшь! Очень близко!

----------


## VikZu

Девчата, а это не на Посмитного? Я вроде из окна марщрутки такие ворота видел...

----------


## myxorot

Мне кажется, что это Дмитрия Донского. Не доезжая поворота к 7 станции Б. Фонтана

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Тенистая или Аркадиевский спуск (Ак. Курчатова)?!

----------


## Jorjic

> А это где?Вложение 162923


 Возможно, Морской переулок. Там такое...

----------


## Aqualux

мне тооже кажеться, что это где-то в чубаевке

----------


## Rain Woman

Фонтанская дорога, 58

----------


## Магистер

> Фонтанская дорога, 58


 это на 9-й фонтана? тот, который знатный домик?  :smileflag:

----------


## Vicki

В Аркадии, недалеко от болгарского консульства: Морской переулок, Курчатова или где-то рядом видела такой забор

----------


## Viktoz

Очень похоже на Посмитного на спуске к Генуэзкой . Здание Болгарского консульства.

----------


## Mamasha

> Очень похоже на Посмитного на спуске к Генуэзкой . Здание Болгарского консульства.


 Близко, но адрес там написан другой.
Завтра сфоткаю адрес.

----------


## Mamasha

Не, проверила, не посольство и не консульство!

----------


## Vicki

вилла Неаполь?

----------


## Mamasha

> вилла Неаполь?


 не

----------


## Viktoz

Ну тогда либо Аркадия Плаза -  Гостиница, либо ресторан Ле Дак.  Не помню точно и нет времени поехать глянуть.

----------


## Дорофея

А Вы знаете, где находтся вот такая вот красота???????

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

ваш сад?

----------


## Дорофея

*Inga_Zayonc*
Нет, нет  :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

Дом приемов?

----------


## Дорофея

Опять не он  :smileflag:

----------


## Iriya

Лермонтовский санаторий?

----------


## Дорофея

нет :smileflag:

----------


## Дорофея

Это вообще не санаторий

----------


## Kapy4inka

Горсад

----------


## Vicki

сад скульптур на ласточкина (в начале) или сад дома ученных

----------


## Дорофея

Нет, нет

----------


## Дорофея

Подсказка: это на Таирова

----------


## Pamarin

Неужели 411 батареи? Хотя... слишком уж красиво. Там позапущеннее все.

----------


## Жемчужина

А разве предыдущую загадку разгадали?

----------


## Aqualux

может территория какого-то ресторана. просто такая красота долго не продержится если она будет всем доступна :smileflag:

----------


## K_McKormik

Может это на 25-ой ЧД - между Варненской и Жукова ?

----------


## Viktoz

> А разве предыдущую загадку разгадали?


 А Вы подсказку дайте, а то все вокруг да около.

----------


## Katyonok

Последняя загадка - это на Таирово возле налоговой, 55 и 65 школ.

----------


## Joozy

*Sainty* 

"Гармония"?

----------


## Дорофея

> Неужели 411 батареи? Хотя... слишком уж красиво. Там позапущеннее все.


 ОЧЕНЬ близко!  :smileflag: 
Это не ресторан и не санаторий

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

скверик на Макаренко?

----------


## Дорофея

Это находится там же

----------


## капибара

где конечная выше перечисленных маршруток есть цветочный магазин,не ужто это там?

----------


## Дорофея

НЕт  :smileflag:

----------


## капибара

монастырь

----------


## Дорофея

> монастырь


 Браво! совершенно верно!патриаршия резиденция  :smileflag:

----------


## капибара

> Браво! совершенно верно!патриаршия резиденция


 вот это да!!!!!!

----------


## капибара

подскажите где такая красота :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Екатериненская.  :smileflag:

----------


## капибара

точно,а Вы случайно не знаете что обозначает сие изображение

----------


## Скрытик

Обсуждали уже. Одни утверждают что это Екатерина, другие говорят что не похожа совершенно. Судя по гербу это что-то графское, супруга скорее всего хозяина дома.

----------


## капибара

Спасибо

----------


## Жемчужина

> А Вы подсказку дайте, а то все вокруг да около.


 Это вы у *Mamasha* спросите. Я тож не знаю.

----------


## Mamasha

Извините, у меня нет не работал.
Если кому интересна подсказка, то это НАПРОТИВ посольства.

----------


## капибара

на Посмитного ,номер точно не скажу,там раньше вроде была первая "Инто-сана"

----------


## Viktoz

> Извините, у меня нет не работал.
> Если кому интересна подсказка, то это НАПРОТИВ посольства.


 Судя по 2Гису там или частный дом Посмитного 8 или клиника интегративной медицины (диагностический центр) Посмитного 10.
В любом случае я был ближе всех.

----------


## Mamasha

Не! Давать разгадку?

----------


## Viktoz

> Не! Давать разгадку?


 Если не санаторий Молдова, то сдаюсь.

----------


## Mamasha

все сдались?

----------


## Demon99

Ну попробую- Клубничный переулок..

----------


## Mamasha

> Ну попробую- Клубничный переулок..


 Ессссс!!! В том месте, где примыкает к Посмитного.
+1

----------


## Aqualux

а где это находится?

----------


## AG-ents

ул. Литературная на Фонтане

----------


## Жемчужина

Фонтанская дорога? Где-то  в р-не 10й?

----------


## Aqualux

> Фонтанская дорога? Где-то  в р-не 10й?


 


> ул. Литературная на Фонтане


 нет

----------


## Скрытик

Мне кажется район Адмиральского проспекта.

----------


## Зимняя

Канатная?

----------


## Aqualux

холодно

----------


## Diamonds

Утесова?

----------


## Aqualux

тоже холодно

----------


## Скрытик

Слободка?

----------


## Aqualux

уже тепло, но не слободка

----------


## Viktoz

Могу конечно ошибаться, но очень похоже на Новосельского ближе к началу, или где-то в том районе, точно не помню.

----------


## Aqualux

тепло, но не там

----------


## Зимняя

Ольгиевская?

----------


## Aqualux

> Слободка?


 


> Ольгиевская?


 тепло

----------


## Жемчужина

Тогда только Пересыпь!
Щеголева или Кутузова!?

----------


## Viktoz

В любом случае, как мне кажеться это молдованка.  Смею предположить что это в райне Б. Хмельницкого, Болгарской ближе к Родине

----------


## Aqualux

неа :smileflag:

----------


## Aqualux

это приморский район

----------


## Жемчужина

Скидановский спуск?

----------


## Demon99

Действительно ,похоже Скидановскй\матросский спуск...

----------


## Aqualux

> Скидановский спуск?


 нет, но уже горячо

----------


## Жемчужина

Матросский?

----------


## Aqualux

> Действительно ,похоже Скидановскй\матросский спуск...


  правильно это матроский спуск 15, по дубль гису.

----------


## Aqualux

*Demon99*  поставила плюсик
*Жемчужина* также поставлю плюсик,но позже. пока не могу. так как ответы были практически одновремено,

----------


## K_McKormik

вечно я опаздываю на известные загадки...... через тот спуск любил раньше ездить.

----------


## Дорофея

знаете место этой надписи????

----------


## Viktoz

Здание глазного госпиталя ветеранов отечественной войны.

----------


## Дорофея

дА!

----------


## VikZu

А где это светофор так красиво фактически посредине здания висит? Вопрос скорее всего на скорость...

----------


## NeMo

Чичерина - Свердлова?
Или Дегтярная - Спиридоновская?

----------


## VikZu

> Чичерина - Свердлова?
> Или Дегтярная - Спиридоновская?


 Второе точно мимо, Свердлова -уже забыл где была :smileflag: , пишите современное название. Могу сказать, что от Спиридоновской/Дегтярной далековато будет! Но известное здание, в очень оживленном месте.

----------


## NeMo

> Второе точно мимо, Свердлова -уже забыл где была, пишите современное название. Могу сказать, что от Спиридоновской/Дегтярной далековато будет! Но известное здание, в очень оживленном месте.


 Канатная > Успенской

----------


## Дорофея

Точно Канатная, но забыла как называется улица с пересечением.

----------


## Iriya

это не оружейный дом?

----------


## VikZu

В точку! Поставьте кто нибудь Халепе +.
Соответственно Канатная - мимо...

----------


## mlch

> В точку! Поставьте кто нибудь Халепе +.
> Соответственно Канатная - мимо...


 Поставил

----------


## Viktoz

> знаете место этой надписи????


  А где мой (+)?

----------


## AG-ents

В Одессе опять можно попить газировки из автомата ! 
... но не за 3 копейки ... 
Но где ???

----------


## Aqualux

на стараконном рынке

----------


## AG-ents

> на стараконном рынке


 + 1   :smileflag: 

Угу, на воротах со стороны собачьей площадки.
Стакан с сиропом 1,50

----------


## Жемчужина

> *Demon99*  поставила плюсик
> *Жемчужина* также поставлю плюсик,но позже. пока не могу. так как ответы были практически одновремено,


 Жду не дождусь!?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

я поставлю

----------


## Scarlett

Загадка на скорость. Где этот дом?

----------


## kanivero

Нежинская (быв Франца Меринга)?

----------


## Scarlett

> Нежинская (быв Франца Меринга)?


 +1 Точно

----------


## kanivero

Мы в том доме когда-то квартиру смотрели

----------


## Жемчужина

> я поставлю

----------


## Aqualux

> Жду не дождусь!?


 не могу поставить

----------


## Жемчужина

> не могу поставить


 Мне уже *Inga_Zayonc* поставила.

ЗЫ: Значит скупая ты на плюсики другим юзерам.

----------


## Aqualux

> Мне уже *Inga_Zayonc* поставила.
> 
> ЗЫ: Значит скупая ты на плюсики другим юзерам.


 это ты зря. мне пишут, что надо поставить плюсик еще кому-то, чем снова тебе. вроде и ставила другим плюсики, а тебе опять не могу

----------


## Mamasha

А это где?Вложение 168743

----------


## Жемчужина

Солнечная, дом №5

----------


## Mamasha

Про этот шарик теперь рекламу сняли, так что трудно не угадать. Опоздала я со своей загадкой надо было раньше загадывать.
+1

----------


## Жемчужина

> Про этот шарик теперь рекламу сняли, так что трудно не угадать. Опоздала я со своей загадкой надо было раньше загадывать.
> +1


 Рекламу не видела, просто очень частенько раньше там бывала. И помню, как его устанавливали :smileflag:

----------


## Vicki

где???

----------


## Ribeiro

Гоголя?

----------


## Vicki

нет

----------


## Pumik

Бунина, номер дома не помню, первый от моста.

----------


## Vicki

да 
+1

----------


## Vicki

почему-то не могу добавить плюсик

----------


## Зимняя

это уже было

----------


## Pumik

> почему-то не могу добавить плюсик


 наверное, Ваш лимит плюсов за сутки исчерпан, попробуйте завтра :smileflag: 



> это уже было


 Вы про плюсик, или про загадку :smileflag:

----------


## Маргарита

я добавила )

----------


## Зимняя

> наверное, Ваш лимит плюсов за сутки исчерпан, попробуйте завтра
> 
> Вы про плюсик, или про загадку


  про загадку

----------


## Vicki

а это было?

----------


## Vicki

нет

----------


## Omega

Троицкая. Почти угол Осипова

----------


## Vicki

Поставила плюсик Омеге. :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

Доселе мне неизвестная открытка. Подпись гласит, что это Мариинская гимназия, но наличие ДВУХ трамваев несколько смущает.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это перекресток Старопортофранковской и Торговой. Видно здание гимназии, в которой сейчас доживает свои последние дни фабрика мороженого.

----------


## OMF

> Это перекресток Старопортофранковской и Торговой. Видно здание гимназии, в которой сейчас доживает свои последние дни фабрика мороженого.


 Я тоже так и думал, но сомневался. Значится так и запишем - вагон 23 на 28-м, а вагон 20 - на 3-м(!!!) маршруте.

Не знал, что был поворот с Торговой на Старопортофранковскую, думал, что 3-й трамвай
имел там глухое пересечение.

----------


## Pumik

> Доселе мне неизвестная открытка. Подпись гласит, что это Мариинская гимназия, но наличие ДВУХ трамваев несколько смущает.


 Насколько я помню, это первая женская гимназия. Мариинка изначально была там где есть, даже имеется в ней свой музей с интересными документами, эх школа родная...

----------


## sas6a

Не факт но может быть это был дом Высших женских курсов.арх. М. К.Толвинский
Хотя очень похоже на педин но трамваи смущают!
Покажу Губарю он наверняка знает

----------


## sas6a

Кайзер таки прав, Справа виден купол церкви Григория Богослова.

----------


## sas6a

Вот что нашёл-В 1964 г. были уничтожены последние узкоколейные линии в центре — маршруты 1 и 23(Вики)

----------


## sas6a

> Доселе мне неизвестная открытка. Подпись гласит, что это Мариинская гимназия, но наличие ДВУХ трамваев несколько смущает.


 Инфа про первые маршруты трамвая жаль без нумерации.
Линия «Ришельевская – Херсонская»: от Херсонского спуска, по улицам Херсонской, Торговой, Елисаветинской, Малому переулку, Гаванной, Ланжероновской, поворачивая около городского театра на Ришельевскую, Ришельевской, до Александровского полицейского участка и далее по Ново-Рыбной до Павловского здания дешевых квартир (нынешняя конечная остановка трамвая маршрута №17, 18 на Канатной).
Линия «Преображенская»: от станции на Хаджибейский лиман, внизу Херсонского спуска (нынешняя конечная остановка трамвая№30, 3, 12) по Нарышкинскому спуску (Спуск Маринеско) по Софиевской, Преображенской до ворот Старого Христианского кладбища (парк Ильича). Этот маршрут в настоящее время является частью маршрута трамвая №3, 12.
Линия «Торговая – Малороссийская»: от Большого Вокзала на Молдованке до Института благородных девиц (нынешняя морская академия) по улицам Степовой, Алексеевская площадь, Малороссийской, Преображенской, Нежинской и Торговой, соединяясь с линией «Старопортофранковская».
Линия «Большой Вокзал – 3-я гимназия – дача «Ланжерон»: от Большого Вокзала по улицам Степовой , Прохоровской, мимо Толкучего Рынка, Тираспольской до Дегтярной, поворот на Успенскую, по Успенской, по Лидеросовскому бульвару до дачи «Ланжерон». Предусматривалось, что в случае, если позволят технические условия, линию продлить до берега моря и далее низом мимо купален всех классов.
Линия «Юнкерское училище – Старо-Конная площадь»: от Юнкерского училища (район театра музкомедии) по улицам Белинского, Большой Арнаутской, мимо Толкучего рынка, Колонтаевской и Косвенной до Градоначальнической.
Линия «Московская» от низа Нарышкинского спуска по Московской улице и Николаевской дороге до Зерновых рынков.
Линия «Старая Кладбищенская»: от ворот Старого Христианского кладбища по Старо-Портофранковской, мимо Богадельни и «Чумки» под виадуком железной дороги с выходом на Больше-Фонтанскую дорогу, Большефонтанской дороге до приюта Общества призрения неимущих.
Линия «Слободка-Романовка»: от угла улиц Преображенской и Жуковского по улицам: Тираспольской, нежинской, Дворянской, Лютеранскому переулку, Градоначальнической, пересекая Балковскую улицу, и далее по Нерубайской, с поворотом мимо зданий Психиатрической больницы, прачечной, хлебопекарни, Новой Городской больницы и до места, назначенного для постройки клиник. Это маршрут нынешнего трамвая №15.
Линия «Малый Фонтан»: от угла улиц Преображенской и Большой Арнаутской, по Большой Арнаутской улице, по улице Белинского и Французскому Бульвару до берега моря на Малом Фонтане.
Линия «Большой Фонтан»: от Павловского здания дешевых квартир по улице Канатной, Средне-Фонтанской дороге до станции Большой Фонтан (нынешний маршрут трамвая №18).
Линия «Ковалевская»: от последней станции трамвая на Большом Фонтане по дороге на Люстдорф до дачи Ковалевского. Линия должна была проходить не через существующий деревянный мост.
Линия «Хаджибейский лиман»: от Херсонского спуска до городских купален на Хаджибейском лимане. Предусматривалось, что в случае, если купальни будут отодвинуты или перенесены в другое место, то и маршрут трамвая будет продлен до этих купален. По этой линии до электрического трамвая курсировал паровой трамвай.
Линия «Дальницкая – Столбовая»: от угла улиц Жуковского и Преображенской, по Тираспольской, мимо Толкучего рынка, по улицам Прохоровской, Дальницкой, Столбовой до Элеватора.
Линия «Карантин»: от угла улиц Успнеской и Ремесленной по улицам: ремесленной, еврейской, Польской, Польскому спуску, приморской до Военного спуска и отсюда двумя разветвленными линиями: одним по Военному спуску, Гаваной улице до соедининения с линией «Решельевская – Херсонская» и другим по Приморской улице до Нарышкинского спуска, соединяясь с линиями «Московская», «Преображенская», «Балковская» и «Старопотофранковская».
Как отмечалось выше, все эти линии существовали и по ним курсировали «конки» или паровой трамвай.
Кроме этих линий намечалось строительство новых линий для электрического трамвая.
Линия «Левый берег Хаджибейского лимана»: от линии «Московская» около аудитории для народных чтений, по Балтской дороге и далее вдоль левого берега Хаджибейского лимана до дачи Ратнера.
Линия «Куяльницкий лиман»: От Куяльницкого лимана возле городского лечебного заведения, по направлению замощенной городской дороги до сединения с линией «Московская» у Николаевской дороги и далее по линии «Московская» до Персыпи.
Линия «Жевахова»: от линии «Левый берег Хаджибейского лимана» до соединения с началом линии «Куяльницкий лиман».
Линия «Ближние Мельницы»: по улицам: от Евдокимовой, по Пишениной,, Молчановской, Коссовской, мимо станции «Малая Одесса», по Большефонтанской дороге под виадук на Кладбищенском переезде, по Воронцовской, Алексеевской площади, по Степовой, через Михайловскую площадь, по Косвенной до угла Градоначальнической и далее по путям линии «Слободка-Романовка» до соединения с линией «Балковская». 
Линия «Дальние Мельницы»: от угла Степовой и Мельничной по улицам: Мельничной, Балковской, Никифоровой, Антоновской и Борисовской до Бумаго-Джутовой фабрики.
Линия «Ново-Рыбная» - Средне-Фонтанская улица»: от Ново-Рыбной улицы мимо Торговой школы и пассажирского вокзала III класса до Казенного очистного склада и по Средне-Фонтанской улице до переезда железной дороги у дачи Штапельберга. Эта линия должна соединяться с линиями «Ришельевская – Херсонская», Старопортофранковская» и «Круговая».
Линия «Новая Кладбищенская»: от Ново-Рыбной мимо Торговой школы и пассажирского вокзала III класса до Казенного очистного склада по Пироговской и Водопроводной улицам и далее по Больше-Фонтанской дороге, до прияюта Общества призрения неимущих. Эта линия должна соединяться с линиями «Ришельевская – Херсонская», Старопортофранковская» и «Круговая».
Линия «Канатная»: от станции линии «Большой Фонтан» у Павловского здания дешевых квартир, по Канатной, Греческой с двумя разветвлениями вокруг дома бывшего Майюрова (круглое здание на нынешней Греческой площади) опять по Греческой до Преображенской, по улицам: Преображенской, Садовой, Дворянской, Коблевской до Нового базара, с двумя разветвлениями по сторонам Нового базара, далее опять по Коблевской, Ольгиевской и до соединения с линиями «Старопортофранковская» и «Старая – Новая городская больницы».
Линия «Ланжерон»: от угла улиц Жуковского и Преображенской, по улице Жуковского, через мост, по Канатной, Сабанскому переулку, через Александровский парк, к берегу на даче «Ланжерон» и далее низом мимо купален всех классов.
Линия «Аркадия»: от угла улиц Большая Арнаутская и Преображенская, по Большой Арнаутской до Земской улицы, по этой улице, по улице с правой стороны Куликова поля, мимо пассажирского вокзала «Одесса – Главная», по Пироговской, Канатной, по переулку, ведущему к Ботаническому саду, через Ботанический сад, к берегу моря возле дачи «Аркадия».
Линия «Аркадия – 7 или 8 станция Большого Фонтана – Чубаевка»
Линия «Круговая»: от здания Александровского полицейского участка по улицам: Ришельевской, Ланжероновской, Гаванной, Малому переулку, Преображенской, Новой-Рыбной до Ришельевской.
Линия «Старопортофранковская»: от Нарышкинского спуска до Херсонского спуска, по Херсонскому спуску, по Херсонской, до Старой Городской больницы, по Старопортофранковской, Ново-Рыбной, по улице Белинского, Лидеросовскому бульвару, по даче «Ланжерон» к берегу моря и далее низом мимо купален всех классов.
Линия «Новое кладбище – Монастырь – дача Ковалевского»
Линия «Балковская» от Нарышкинского спуска по улицам: Балковская, Мельничная до Степовой, с соединением с другими линиями, проходящими по Степовой.
Линия «Новая – Старая Городская больница»: от клиник на Слободке-Романовке, под мостом железной дороги, по Ольгиевскому спуску, по Старопортофранковской до Старой Городской больницы.
Таким образом, предусматривалось создание 30 маршрутов.

----------


## sas6a

А вот тоже фото не видел до этого, 23 маршрут перекрёсток известный.

----------


## sas6a

Угадайте перекрёсток.

----------


## Pumik

Ланжероновская угол Екатериненской

----------


## mlch

> Угадайте перекрёсток.


 Греческая угол Екатерининской

----------


## ДунайТайгаЛюбо

Пушкинская - Греческая

----------


## sas6a

Пумику+

----------


## Diamonds

> Ланжероновская угол Екатериненской


 вдали Горсад?

----------


## Aqualux

упс :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> вдали Горсад?


 ну, судя по спуску и паре зданий, то да :smileflag: , главное отличие Ланжероновской на то время - отсутствие деревьев

----------


## sas6a

Фото есть ответа нет!
Может ранние года Одессы на месте порта?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Пересыпь или Лузановка

----------


## Скрытик

А мне кажется что это парк Шевченко.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Берег низменный.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

До отгадывания загадки от *sas6a*, новые не принимаются.

----------


## Iriya

может проспект мира?там был кажется базарчик
я где-то читала про эти лучи...или может ошибаюсь

----------


## Iriya

хотя вот непонятно,то море..или просто такая фотка)

----------


## mlch

Море, это. 
Давно уже видел эту фотографию. Но не помню никаких указаний где это снято.
Мне кажется, что это - одна из первых фотографий "Молодой гвардии"

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Тогда скорее Лузановка на участке между центральной аллеей и Молодой Гвардией. Сам же санаторий Молодая Гвардия находится не на таком плоском участке.

----------


## Ginger

> Сам же санаторий Молодая Гвардия находится не на таком плоском участке.


 Не, Кайзер, мне тоже кажется Молодая и вид как раз с верхнего обрыва. Там приблизительно на таком расстоянии от моря находится обрыв/склон

----------


## Скрытик

Из Лузановки должен быть хорошо виден город, разве что туман скрывает его.

----------


## Vaita

Судя по человечкам, похожих на пионэров, это Молодая Гвардия

----------


## mlch

> Тогда скорее Лузановка на участке между центральной аллеей и Молодой Гвардией. Сам же санаторий Молодая Гвардия находится не на таком плоском участке.


 Там между склоном и морем как раз примерно такого размера плоский участок. Был внутри пару раз. Видел своими глазами.
А поскольку снимок сделан с верхней точки, то вполне вероятно, что снимали со склона.
Но, повторюсь - это может оказаться и какое-то другое место на побержье. И даже на берегу лимана.

----------


## Скрытик

Я сначала тоже про Куяльник подумал, но потом все стали активно море обсуждать...

----------


## VikZu

Судя по зданиям (бараки типа финских домиков) время снимка середина 20го века. 
По моему все таки Молодая гвардия или вид на Лузановку из нее. А туманная полоса горизонта- и есть вид на порт и город. Из Лузановки вид на горд немного другой, не так протяженный влево.

----------


## Jorjic

> Судя по зданиям (бараки типа финских домиков) время снимка середина 20го века. 
> По моему все таки Молодая гвардия или вид на Лузановку из нее. А туманная полоса горизонта- и есть вид на порт и город. Из Лузановки вид на горд немного другой, не так протяженный влево.


 Нашел у себя открытку

----------


## sas6a

Та же ситуация.......ответа нет

----------


## Jorjic

> Та же ситуация.......ответа нет


 Скорее вего это Хаджибеевский парк, почти уверен. Может быть найду открытку. Точно такой нет, но очень похожая где-то была.

----------


## Pumik

> Та же ситуация.......ответа нет


 Jorjic, конечно же прав. Вот она http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=29&pos=180
парк на Хаджибеевском лимане.

----------


## sas6a

Всем огромное спасибо

----------


## Pumik

> Доселе мне неизвестная открытка. Подпись гласит, что это Мариинская гимназия, но наличие ДВУХ трамваев несколько смущает.


 


> Насколько я помню, это первая женская гимназия. Мариинка изначально была там где есть, даже имеется в ней свой музей с интересными документами, эх школа родная...


 Вот нашла в книжке "Архитектура старой Одессы", это вторая женская гимназия. Здание построено по проекту Ландесмана в 1893 году.Звыняйте фотокопия.

----------


## napTu3aH

> Я сначала тоже про Куяльник подумал, но потом все стали активно море обсуждать...


 я тоже сразу подумал про Куяльник.

----------


## napTu3aH

Как я понимаю все предыдущие загадки разгадали  :smileflag: 

Тогда что это за здание ?!
Что за перекресток ?!  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Как я понимаю все предыдущие загадки разгадали 
> 
> Тогда что это за здание ?!
> Что за перекресток ?!


 подобная крыша у здания на углу улиц Екатериненской и Малой Арнаутской.

----------


## napTu3aH

> подобная крыша у здания на углу улиц Екатериненской и Малой Арнаутской.


 мимо

----------


## Jorjic

> Как я понимаю все предыдущие загадки разгадали 
> Тогда что это за здание ?!
> Что за перекресток ?!


 Там, где "у старушки-бабушки... налетчики отняли честь"?

----------


## napTu3aH

> Там, где "у старушки-бабушки... налетчики отняли честь"?


 
+1

----------


## sas6a

А вот и я нашёл

----------


## sas6a

Просвятитегде находился а может и находится этот домик

----------


## sas6a

Увидел не соответствие в названиях, это опечатка по названию церкви?

----------


## Jorjic

Вот такой фасад:

----------


## Jorjic

> Просвятитегде находился а может и находится этот домик


 Там же написано. Это действительно на 16-й ст. Большого фонтана. За конечной остановкой трамвая в сторону от моря.

----------


## Jorjic

> Увидел не соответствие в названиях, это опечатка по названию церкви?


 Да, это Сретенская церковь, которая была на месте Нового базара.

----------


## sas6a

То биш к/т Золотой Берег?

----------


## Jorjic

> То биш к/т Золотой Берег?


 Да, именно так. Я просто не был уверен, что он сейчас еще существует.

----------


## Maksy

> Вот такой фасад:


 Софиевская между Перображенской и Торговой

----------


## Jorjic

> Софиевская между Перображенской и Торговой


 Нет, далековато. Пешком - 2 км. По прямой - 1.6 км.

----------


## Fankoni

Не проспект Шевченко, здание налоговой!?
Между Кармена и Армейской.

----------


## Aqualux

район вышки или водного?

----------


## Jorjic

Нет, все мимо.

----------


## Aqualux

тогда может еврейская

----------


## Jorjic

> тогда может еврейская


 Не-а. Кстати, об этом здании не так давно шла речь на форуме (не помню в какой теме). Обсуждалось, что в нем сейчас находится.

----------


## Де Виль

Маразлиевская/Сабанского переулка?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Садовая или Пастера между Княжеской и Преображенской?

----------


## Jorjic

> Маразлиевская/Сабанского переулка?


 Почти правильно. Думаю, что это просто случайная оговорка. На самом деле это угол Барятинского переулка (Нахимова). Вполне возможно (я не большой знаток), что это дом князя Барятинского.

----------


## Де Виль

> Почти правильно. Думаю, что это просто случайная оговорка. На самом деле это угол Барятинского переулка (Нахимова). Вполне возможно (я не большой знаток), что это дом князя Барятинского.


 Да... думаю одно, пишу другое)))

----------


## Jorjic

Я думаю, что тут ответ найдется очень быстро. Просто не очень обычное явление.

----------


## Richard_I

Баранова-Ольгиевская

----------


## Jorjic

> Баранова-Ольгиевская


 Да, конечно.

----------


## Скрытик

> Баранова-Ольгиевская


 А дворик жильцы таки отстояли  :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

А это где ?

----------


## Зимняя

на Пушкинской?

----------


## Richard

> А дворик жильцы таки отстояли


 Угу, мотивируя тем, что это детская площадка. Хотя, убей меня, не пойму, как это заасфальтированное убожище с горкой камней и покрашенной покрышкой может таковою считаться?

----------


## Jorjic

Да, это трудно понять.

----------


## K_McKormik

> А это где ?


 в макдональдсе ?

----------


## AG-ents

> на Пушкинской?


 Думаю, что ответ "в Одессе" подойдет к 99% загадок...

----------


## AG-ents

> в макдональдсе ?


 нет !
А какой Макдональдс имеется в виду - их в ОДЕССЕ много есть ?

----------


## Kapy4inka

магазин антошка?))

----------


## AG-ents

> магазин антошка?))


 Нет, хоть ход мыслей правильный !

А можно поконкретней ответы давать, ведь Антошек в Одессе тоже предостаточно...

----------


## GSX-R

> А дворик жильцы таки отстояли


 Парковку они себе отстояли. Прячась за спинами детей и стариков. "Лавочки- старикам, качели- детям". Твари!
Во дворе нет, не было и не будет ни одной лавочки, и ни одних качелей. Потому что одно дело кричать и "бороться с захватчиками", а совсем другое сброситься и привести в порядок свой же двор.

----------


## cana

А можно поконкретней ответы давать, ведь Антошек в Одессе тоже предостаточно...[/QUOTE]

Мегаантошка на Греческой

----------


## Ginger

Скорее дет.садик так отличился. 
Возле Ювелирного завода кажется тоже попытки были организованного разрисования стен малышами  :smileflag: ))))

----------


## Jorjic

> ... одно дело кричать и "бороться с захватчиками", а совсем другое сброситься и привести в порядок свой же двор.


 Давайте сбросимся и приведем в порядок свой город!
(А бабки, в том числе и эти, получат те, кто это обязан сделать по должности).

----------


## Richard

> Давайте сбросимся и приведем в порядок свой город!
> (А бабки, в том числе и эти, получат те, кто это обязан сделать по должности).


 Дело не в том, кто и что там обязан, а в данном конкретном случае. Жильцы этого дома очень некрасиво поступили, прикрывшись детьми, только и всего.

----------


## K_McKormik

> нет !
> А какой Макдональдс имеется в виду - их в ОДЕССЕ много есть ?


 не знаю, как сейчас, но в том, что на Глушко раньше вешали детские рисунки на стенах.

----------


## GSX-R

По теме. 
Возможно это детский сад на Садовой.

----------


## GSX-R

> Давайте сбросимся и приведем в порядок свой город!
> (А бабки, в том числе и эти, получат те, кто это обязан сделать по должности).


 Давайте. На полном серьезе.


Только предупреждаю сразу, денег не дам. :smileflag: ))))))))) Разворуют. А на субботник там, или деревья садить с радостью.

----------


## AG-ents

> По теме. 
> Возможно это детский сад на Садовой.


 Тепло, но не детский сад

----------


## Скрытик

Твари или нет не нам судить. У нас во дворе отстояли палисадник, заставив через суд снести железный гараж, высадили клумбы, украсили стены барельефами и колонны чашами. ИМХО это лучше чем смотреть на металлическое чудовище, не так ли?

----------


## Jorjic

> Тепло, но не детский сад


 Тогда, наверное, центр Резника. Это только догадка.

----------


## AG-ents

> Тогда, наверное, центр Резника. Это только догадка.


 + 1 !   :smileflag: 
Суть угадали и дальнейшая подсказка сразу выведет на Дом с ангелом - это их двор.

----------


## AG-ents

> Скорее дет.садик так отличился. 
> Возле Ювелирного завода кажется тоже попытки были организованного разрисования стен малышами ))))


 Там на втором этаже окно и малышей вряд ли использовали для разукрашивания. Скорее всего это делали взрослые по рисункам малышей  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> + 1 !  
> Суть угадали и дальнейшая подсказка сразу выведет на Дом с ангелом - это их двор.


 Вот память! Я же был там около месяца назад.

----------


## Alex. N

Вот эта улица, вот этот дом....  :smileflag: ) Загадка наверное на скорость, название улицы и номер дома какой?  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard_I

Фонтанская дорога, 8/1

----------


## Alex. N

> Фонтанская дорога, 8/1


 Уж больно скорость высока на отгадки  :smileflag: ) Но плюсик поставить не могу  неимею еще возможности  , может кто с форумчан  поставит?

----------


## Aqualux

> Уж больно скорость высока на отгадки ) Но плюсик поставить не могу  неимею еще возможности  , может кто с форумчан  поставит?


 уже поставила

----------


## Alex. N

> уже поставила


 Спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

> Вот эта улица, вот этот дом.... ) Загадка наверное на скорость, название улицы и номер дома какой?


 Здание для преподователей Одесского Кадетского корпуса Великого Князя Константина Константиновича. Далее находится дом 8/4, который до войны был братом-близнецом этого. Во время войны в 8/4 попала бомба и он полностью выгорел - осталась одна коробка. В 51-м году его восстановили, прорубив по центру еще один подъезд и переделав лестничные пролеты в квартиры. Красивые дома  Сам хотел купить в одном из них квартиру. Ксати, сейчас по вечерам там сейчас Мосфильм кино снимает

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Там еще есть очень красивое здание по Фонтанской 8/8. Только его найти надо :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

> Там еще есть очень красивое здание по Фонтанской 8/8. Только его найти надо


 Ага, бывшая школа авиатехников и бывшая казарма. Очень интересное здание, с элементами готики. Там когда-то со стороны, противоположной подъездам, по фасаду висели отхожие места  :smileflag:  Потом в здание провели канализацию, а сортиры посбивали. Здание передали под жилье бесквартирным офицерам. Им пришлось проявить смекалку, создавая из одной длинной как пенал комнаты, двух-трехкомнатные квартиры с кухней и санузлом  :smileflag:  А сейчас там просто дом образцового содержания - чистота, занавески и цветочки в горшках на этажах

----------


## Alex. N

> Там еще есть очень красивое здание по Фонтанской 8/8. Только его найти надо


 Случаем не это?  :smileflag: ))) Я как раз хотел в начале его в загадку поставить  :smileflag:  По работе пришлось сделать много фотографий в том районе...

----------


## Richard

> Случаем не это? ))) Я как раз хотел в начале его в загадку поставить  По работе пришлось сделать много фотографий в том районе...


 Ага, оно самое. А по какой работе, если не секрет? Неужто их сносить собираются?

----------


## Alex. N

> Ага, оно самое. А по какой работе, если не секрет? Неужто их сносить собираются?


 Пока ответить не могу идут согласования, но здания останутся но им прийдется потесниться (

----------


## Милена-84

"ответить не могу" и все выдал  :smileflag: ) красавец

----------


## Aqualux

а где это находится?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ковалевского угол Пишоновской, над спуском к Балковской, рядом с конторой РАФа

----------


## Aqualux

быстро :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

Пишоновская 30 - ул Пишоновская (бывшая Ковалевского), угол Пишоновский спуск !

----------


## AG-ents

> Ковалевского угол Пишоновской, над спуском к Балковской, рядом с конторой РАФа
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Последний раз редактировалось Kaiser_Wilhelm_II; Сегодня в 11:51.


 Ай-яй-яй

----------


## Alex. N

> "ответить не могу" и все выдал ) красавец


 Да Вы, наверное, ясновидящая из такого короткого сообщения уже в  курсе обо все, что там будет в ближайшие 5 лет происходить. Поздравляю. Может Вас на работу взять, чтоб предугадывали, пойдет очередной проект в дело или отложат его на полку в архив.  :smileflag:

----------


## Alex. N

Вот понравился домик такой. 


P. S. Строить в этом районе пока не собираемся  :smileflag:

----------


## Милена-84

> Да Вы, наверное, ясновидящая из такого короткого сообщения уже в  курсе обо все, что там будет в ближайшие 5 лет происходить. Поздравляю. Может Вас на работу взять, чтоб предугадывали, пойдет очередной проект в дело или отложат его на полку в архив.


 спасибо, в работе не нуждаюсь + к чему столько эмоций и раздражения...
п.с. персен....
а то что тот район собираются застраивать - это не секрет.

----------


## Mamasha

Вложение 172221Где?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*


> Вот понравился домик такой. 
> 
> 
> P. S. Строить в этом районе пока не собираемся


 Ближние Мельницы?

*Mamasha* - ваша загадк апока не обсуждается.

----------


## Vicki

> Вложение 172221Где?


 В парке между Говорова и Пионерской и проспектом Шевченко (парк Победы?).

----------


## AG-ents

> быстро


 А ведь Кайзер не прав даже после корректировки ! 
"Ковалевского угол Пишоновской,.." - в корне не верно, ведь ул.Ковалевского и есть ул. Пишоновская !!! 
Правильно будет ул.Пишоновская(бывш. ул.Ковалевского) угол Пишоновский спуск !

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Ай-яй-яй


 Вы действительно думаете, что кто-то подсматривает Ваши ответы, а потом редактирует свои?  :smileflag:  o sancta simplicitas...
Вначале было написано "Ковалевского над спуском к Балковской, рядом с конторой РАФа". Что, собственно говоря, и является правильным ответом. Ибо Ковалевского подразумевало *спуск* КОвалевского.
Редактирование вызвано тем, что я полез в дубльгис, ибо, каюсь - забыл название Пишоновской. Ваше сообщение увидел после редактирования своего. Вы бы еще номер квартиры назвали, на балконе которой белье сушится... 
Добрее надо быть, неужели так плюсика хотелось?  :smileflag:

----------


## Aqualux

там ксати на первом этаже тоже контора РАФА

----------


## AG-ents

> Вы действительно думаете, что кто-то подсматривает Ваши ответы, а потом редактирует свои?  o sancta simplicitas...
> ...Добрее надо быть, неужели так плюсика хотелось?


 Дело вовсе не в плюсике, а в том , что в этой теме корректировать свои ОТВЕТЫ на ВОПРОСЫ вообще неправильно ИМХО. Тем более, что из-за корректировки ответ стал неверным. Или Вы предлагаете встретиться и обсудить этот вопрос на Ришельевской угол Ленина ? 

И при чем здесь доброта, если "Платон мне друг, но истина дороже"...

P.S.
Ваш неверный ответ висел на форуме почти четверо суток, но никто так и не удосужился его прокомментировать...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Спуск* Ковалевского угол Пишоновской - неверный ответ? ню-ню  :smileflag: 
А вообще я *предлагаю завязывать с оффтопом*...

----------


## AG-ents

> Ковалевского угол Пишоновской, над спуском к Балковской, рядом с конторой РАФа


 Читаю, что вижу  
И по смыслу изложенного получается : "*улица* Ковалеского угол *улицы* Пишоновской, над спуском к *улице* Балковской, рядом с конторой РАФа"

Кстати:
1. РАФ раньше находился именно в том доме, да и сейчас там на 1-м этаже их табличка висит.
2. На ДубльГИСе спуск Ковалевского до сих пор не открректировали на Пишоновский спуск, а вот таблички на дворах уже давно исправленные висят. 

З.Ы.
Действительно, все точки расставлены и я завязываю  :smileflag:

----------


## Alex. N

> *
> 
> Ближние Мельницы?
> 
> *Mamasha* - ваша загадк апока не обсуждается.


 Нет. И очень  холодно

----------


## Alex. N

> спасибо, в работе не нуждаюсь + к чему столько эмоций и раздражения...
> п.с. персен....
> а то что тот район собираются застраивать - это не секрет.


 Интересно и где Вы все это видите, видать читаете еще и между строк  :smileflag:  Эмоции, раздражения... и т. д.... и т. п....  :smileflag:

----------


## Жемчужина

Почему-то мне кажеться, что это где-то на Таирова (р-н Тульской, Левитана...)

----------


## Aqualux

а мне кажется где-то в центре

----------


## Магистер

кажись нужна подсказка...

----------


## Alex. N

> кажись нужна подсказка...


 Недалеко от этого объекта есть небольшой парк, а у подножья парка лежат две перевернутые лодочки,  прибитые к берегу видать штормом со стороны турецкой  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Район 9-й станции Фонтана?

----------


## Alex. N

> Район 9-й станции Фонтана?


 Уже теплее  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Улица Новобереговая

----------


## AG-ents

> Недалеко от этого объекта есть небольшой парк, а у подножья парка лежат две перевернутые лодочки,  прибитые к берегу видать штормом со стороны турецкой


 
Район Аркадии

----------


## Жемчужина

Ванный переулок (10-я Фонтана)?

----------


## Магистер

Авдеева Черноморская?

----------


## AG-ents

> Авдеева Черноморская?


 А разве в Одессе есть такая улица ???

----------


## Магистер

> А разве в Одессе есть такая улица ???


 по 2gis специально смотрел название... сам раньше не знал  :smileflag:

----------


## Ginger

Есть  :smileflag:  Только с другим окончанием :smileflag:

----------


## Магистер

Авдеева Черноморского (уговорили  :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

> Авдеева Черноморского (уговорили


 Вот и я о том же, т.к. улица Черноморская сама по себе и в другом районе города.   :smileflag:

----------


## Магистер

че-то как-то глухо... Толбухина может? или Дмитрия Донского?

----------


## Freez

Это возле ЖК Белый парус, улицу не помню.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Литературная, Каманина?

----------


## Freez

> Литературная, Каманина?


 Посмотрел в ДГисе - Литературная, т.к. помню что от этого домика напрямую дорога к Белому Парусу.

----------


## ДунайТайгаЛюбо

Поселок судоремонтиков

----------


## AG-ents

> Вот понравился домик такой. 
> 
> 
> P. S. Строить в этом районе пока не собираемся


 Предложено столько вариантов ответов, вот Alex. N похоже про нас забыл... Последняя активность: 08.10.2008 22:57

----------


## Dr.Freeman

> Вложение 172221Где?


 Вообщем, это дендропарк Победы, возле Пионерской, там детская площадка, это типа замка, с одной стороны вокруг него пушки, с другой статуя "каменной головы". Столько информации достаточно?  :smileflag:

----------


## Mamasha

Та уже угадали давно. Просто не разрешают загадывать её, пока эту не отгадают, а загадочник пропал

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

можно новую загадывать

----------


## xifedor

Возможно, уже было, но на скорость и для оживления темы. Где?

----------


## Pumik

> Возможно, уже было, но на скорость и для оживления темы. Где?
> Вложение 176188


 Кузнечная 57

----------


## xifedor

> Кузнечная 57


 +1 Правильно.

----------


## xifedor

Попытка №2
А где такой домик?

----------


## Pumik

загадка для любителей, стоя в "пробке" рассматривать дома :smileflag:  это как подсказка  :smileflag:

----------


## xifedor

> загадка для любителей, стоя в "пробке" рассматривать дома это как подсказка


 Мы почти синхронно. Возможно Островидова?

----------


## Pumik

> Попытка №2
> А где такой домик?
> Вложение 176199


 на той же Кузнечной  :smileflag:  плюс можете не ставить я ее загадывала  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Мы почти синхронно. Возможно Островидова?


 нет, это не Островидова

----------


## xifedor

Дело в том, что тему смотрела всю, но очень мало вложений открываются Вот и получается ерунда. А плюс поставить и не получится.

----------


## Aqualux

екатерининская

----------


## Pumik

> екатерининская


 нет, но если в определенном перекрестке, то поближе чем островидова

----------


## Де Виль

> нет, но если в определенном перекрестке, то поближе чем островидова


 Жуковского?

----------


## Магистер

пушкинская

----------


## Pumik

нет, не туда
ни Жуковского, ни Пушкинская, 
это тоже длинная улица (даже самая), к этому углу обычно пробка уменьшается...
так что с таким количеством подсказок давайте перекресток  :smileflag:

----------


## Жемчужина

Преображенская.

----------


## Де Виль

район нового рынка?

----------


## Pumik

нет, нет

----------


## xifedor

> нет, но если в определенном перекрестке, то поближе чем островидова


 Т.е. пересекается с Екатерининской? И пробки... Пантелеймоновская?

----------


## xifedor

Или Канатная?

----------


## Pumik

> Т.е. пересекается с Екатериненской? И пробки... Пантелеймоновская?


 нет не Пантелеймоновская,практически все в том районе на пересечении с Екатериненской имеют пробки  :smileflag:  и не Канатная

----------


## Магистер

Воровского/Канатная

----------


## xifedor

Успенская

----------


## Aqualux

бунина

----------


## Pumik

> Воровского/Канатная


 нет, но спасибо за перекресток  :smileflag:  воровская не самая в своей параллели...

----------


## xifedor

Базарная

----------


## xifedor

Из пересекающихся с Екатерининской длинных улиц осталась Чкалова. Или я не правильно поняла и не пересекается?

----------


## Магистер

предлагаю центр разбить на квадраты и играть в морской бой  :smileflag:

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Б. Арнаутская между Преображенской и Старопортофранковской?!

----------


## Магистер

греческая

----------


## Pumik

Бой не бой, но это Большая Арнаутская угол Александровский проспект.
За Б. Арнаутскую поставлю плюсы всем :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

Могу еще одну загадку оставить, буду попозже, поэтому сразу подсказка:
практически наискось от этого старого дома (нач. ХХ) находится одно из трех сохранившихся до нашего времени сооружений определенного общественного использования, примерно такого же возраста, во как. :smileflag:

----------


## Магистер

тираспольская

----------


## ALMA

Канатная?

----------


## Жемчужина

Барная площадь, т.е. Старо - Базарный сквер

----------


## Pumik

Все ответы нет.

----------


## Freez

15 станция Б. Фонтана

----------


## Жемчужина

М. Арнаутская

----------


## Pumik

> 15 станция Б. Фонтана


 Именно, Фонтанская дорога 159, а наискось находится один из трех павильончиков трамвайной остановки (1910 год).

----------


## xifedor

И мои ворота.

----------


## Pumik

> И мои ворота.
> Вложение 176287


  :smileflag:  Островидова угол Горького (проходной двор)

----------


## xifedor

Ну вот, Вы как всегда Островидова 88, а + давно закончились

----------


## Pumik

> Ну вот, Вы как всегда Островидова 88


 Это так получается 
Улица...
но, вроде бы, раньше это был переулочек...

----------


## Freez

> Ну вот, Вы как всегда Островидова 88, а + давно закончились
> Вложение 176292


 Поставил.

----------


## Де Виль

> Это так получается 
> Улица...
> но, вроде бы, раньше это был переулочек...


 Пионерская?

----------


## Pumik

> Пионерская?


 нет

----------


## Де Виль

> нет


 А очень похоже  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Канатный переулок угол Малой Арнаутской?

----------


## Pumik

> Канатный переулок угол Малой Арнаутской?


 нет, но тепло  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

может, Новая (Соколовской)?

----------


## Pumik

> может, Новая (Соколовской)?


 нет, 
Буйная растительность закрыла весь дом, поэтому более содержательного вида нет.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Белинского?

----------


## Jorjic

> Белинского?


 Мне тоже показалось, что где-то там, но не смог придумать переулочка, превратившегося в улицу.

----------


## mlch

> Именно, Фонтанская дорога 159, а наискось находится один из трех павильончиков трамвайной остановки (1910 год).


 Их по Фонтану три осталось. А вообще-то по городу немного больше.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Или, ещё как вариант, район Обсерваторного переулка, В. Инбер, ул. Черноморской

----------


## Viktoz

По моему это бывший переулок Дзержинского, сейчас Лидерсовский бульвар.

----------


## Jorjic

> По моему это бывший переулок Дзержинского, сейчас Лидерсовский бульвар.


 По-моему он всегда был бульваром, и до Дзержинского, и после.

----------


## Магистер

Канатная / Троицкая или Еврейская

----------


## Pumik

> Или, ещё как вариант, район Обсерваторного переулка, В. Инбер, ул. Черноморской


 Вот, все есть вариант.
Веры Имбер
+1
Помогите, пожалуйста поставить плюс serg_anatol

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот, все есть вариант.
> Веры Инбер
> +1
> Помогите, пожалуйста поставить плюс serg_anatol


 С удовольствием.

----------


## Pumik

> С удовольствием.


 Спасибо.
Все таки это был переулок Стурдзовский :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Спасибо.
> Все таки это был переулок Стурдзовский


 Я всегда считал это переулком. Во всяком случае у Майстрового именно так. Видимо потом переделали на улицу без моего ведома.  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Я всегда считал это переулком. Во всяком случае у Майстрового именно так. Видимо потом переделали на улицу без моего ведома.


 Как по мне тоже переулок, сначала так и загадала, потом решила залезть в Дубль Гис уточнить, а там написано улица Веры Имбер,ну хоть раньше он точно был переулком :smileflag:

----------


## xifedor

Думаю, что и эти ворота будет просто отгадать. :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Как по мне тоже переулок, сначала так и загадала, потом решила залезть в Дубль Гис уточнить, а там написано улица Веры Имбер,ну хоть раньше он точно был переулком


 Да, на сайте города - тоже улица. А 2Гис часто подвирает.

----------


## Aqualux

ласточкино?

----------


## Жемчужина

> ласточкино?


 Гнездо что-ли? Так это ж в Крыму, если я не ошибаюсь.

----------


## xifedor

> Ласточкина?


 нет

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ворота - Екатерининская?

----------


## xifedor

нет

----------


## Жемчужина

М. Арнаутская/Пушкинская (ЦУМ)?

----------


## xifedor

> М. Арнаутская/Пушкинская (ЦУМ)?


 нет

----------


## [email protected]

ворота в Пале Рояль

----------


## xifedor

> ворота в Пале Рояль


 нет

----------


## Де Виль

> Думаю, что и эти ворота будет просто отгадать.
> Вложение 176691


 Приморский бульвар?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Забыла улицу, но почти напротив вокзального Мака есть трамвайная остановка пятого-28-го, и вот там оно. Не?

----------


## Магистер

улица греческая

----------


## xifedor

> Приморский бульвар?


 нет

----------


## xifedor

> Маразлиевская?


 Нет, но где-то между Маразлиевской и



> Пушкинская (ЦУМ)?

----------


## ALMA

у меня один ответ: Канатная?

----------


## xifedor

> у меня один ответ: Канатная?


 нет :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

а что с моим ответом?

----------


## xifedor

> Забыла улицу, но почти напротив вокзального Мака есть трамвайная остановка пятого-28-го, и вот там оно. Не?


 нет

----------


## Жемчужина

Базарная/Осипова

----------


## xifedor

> Базарная/Осипова


 Почти, но не совсем. Будем отгадывать точнее или засчитать?

----------


## ALMA

Л.Шмидта?

----------


## Жемчужина

> Почти, но не совсем. Будем отгадывать точнее или засчитать?


 Это 100% где-то в моем квартале: Осипова-Базарная-Канатная-Б.Арнаутская.

----------


## xifedor

> Л.Шмидта?


  нет




> Базарная/Осипова


  Не буду дальше мучать.
+1 Жемчужине Осипова 10

----------


## Hvarshat

А где такая вазочка?)

----------


## OMF

> Их по Фонтану три осталось. А вообще-то по городу немного больше.


 Что значит три ???!!! Должно было быть 4 - на 8-й, 9-й, 14-й и 15-й...

Всего в городе - 10 (Фонтан - 4, Хаджибей - 3, Дача Ковалевского - 2 (ЕМНИП, у монастыря должен сохратиться), 2-е кладбище - 1), из них 2 - магазины.

----------


## Vicki

> А где такая вазочка?)


 Преображенская

----------


## Hvarshat

Нет)

----------


## Де Виль

> А где такая вазочка?)


 Ланжероновская

----------


## reyfman

Где это, наверно все знают:

----------


## Де Виль

> Где это, наверно все знают:


 Парк Шевченко со стороны Маразлиевской)

----------


## Freez

> Где это, наверно все знают:


 Двор за домом офицеров на Пироговской.

----------


## reyfman

> Двор за домом офицеров на Пироговской.


 ага

----------


## Милена-84

не считаю себя гуру, так что сори если вопрос легкий

----------


## Freez

> ага


 И где честно заработанный +?

----------


## капибара

ботанический сад

----------


## reyfman

Freez
+

----------


## VikZu

> не считаю себя гуру, так что сори если вопрос легкий


 Санаторий "Украина"? Тряпка на веревке оттуда...

----------


## Милена-84

[QUOTE=VikZu;3454603]Санаторий "Украина"? Тряпка на веревке оттуда...[/Qпоставьте кто-то +...тк у меня не выходит..

----------


## osip

Поставила

----------


## Hvarshat

А мою загадку так и не отгадали...  И вообще-то вроде по правилам нельзя загадывать новые загадки, пока не отгадана предыдущая..)




> А где такая вазочка?)

----------


## mlch

> А мою загадку так и не отгадали...  И вообще-то вроде по правилам нельзя загадывать новые загадки, пока не отгадана предыдущая..)


 Троицкая 37. Угол Екатерининской. Городская больница №5

----------


## Дудка

> не считаю себя гуру, так что сори если вопрос легкий


 Это домик в ботаническом саду, раньше там жил создатель ботсада, потом было что-то типа гостинички для науковцев-ботаников.

----------


## Hvarshat

> Троицкая 37. Угол Екатерининской. Городская больница №5


 Ну почти правильно) Только это Екатерининская, 55 (угол Успенской). 

А на Троицкой 37 вот эта ваза:


Помогите, пожалуйста, поставить плюсик mlch  :smileflag:

----------


## sas6a

> Троицкая 37. Угол Екатерининской. Городская больница №5


 Квартал та тот же а пересечение разное ....бывает ответ правильный а адресс не тот :smileflag:  На том углу если не ошибаюсь что вы ответили было подворье Греческого храма. Хотя могу ошибаться......   просвятите.....

----------


## Безам

*Где находится это дерево?*

----------


## Velena

> *Где находится это дерево?*


 рядом с Оперным

----------


## Безам

> рядом с Оперным


 Нет, там подобные и они намного ниже. А это самое старое дерево наверно в городе. И высоченное такое...

----------


## Viktoz

> Где находится это дерево?


 Ботанический сад?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Дюковский?

----------


## Безам

Не Дюковский парк, и не Ботсад. ((( 
Даю подсказку. Французский бульвар.

----------


## mlch

> Квартал та тот же а пересечение разное ....бывает ответ правильный а адресс не тот На том углу если не ошибаюсь что вы ответили было подворье Греческого храма. Хотя могу ошибаться......   просвятите.....


 Честно говоря - Вы меня в некоторое замешательство ввели. 
Во первых - я имел в виду именно здание которое показал Hvarshat на второй фотографии. Так что - ничего я не угадал.
Во вторых, насколько я помню,  на Троицкой 37 очень давно уже городская больница. 
А подворье Александрийского (греческого) патриарха в Русской православной церкви действительно существовало при Свято-Троицкой (Греческой) церкви с 1954 по 1999 год. В апреле 1999 года подворье переехало в Москву, а здание церкви было передано Одесской епархии Украинской православной церкви. Так что церковь эта официально уже не греческая.
Где распологались собственно офисы подворья - честно говоря не имею ни малейшего понятия.
А вообще, если копнуть глубже в историю - весь квартал по Екатерининской от Троицкой до Успенской и на половину квартала в сторону Ришельевской когда-то принадлежал этой церкви. Там была и школа церковно-приходская и больница, наверное. Возможно, болница в этом же здании, что и сейчас находилась.
Было там даже небольшое кладбище, где хоронили в основном греческих архиреев. Кроме того, именно там был похоронен в 1907 году Г.Г.Маразли.
(Последняя информация - с сайта "Храмы Одессы")

----------


## Velena

> Не Дюковский парк, и не Ботсад. ((( 
> Даю подсказку. Французский бульвар.


 
Чкаловский?

----------


## Безам

> Чкаловский?


 ДА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jorjic

Вот обидно. Стоит на минутку отойти... Только вчера был возле этого дерева:

----------


## Jorjic

Думаю, что это совсем просто, но домик интересный:

----------


## Mamasha

Канатная?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Льва Толстого

----------


## Jorjic

> Льва Толстого


 Да, правильно. Помогите кто-нибудь, не могу поставить +.

----------


## NeMo

помог )

----------


## VikZu

> Вот обидно. Стоит на минутку отойти... Только вчера был возле этого дерева:


 Аналогично...

----------


## Velena

> ДА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 а плюсик я так и не получила)


уже получила, спасибо)

----------


## Diamonds

Можно новую загадку?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Коблевская, последний квартал перед Соборной площадью?

----------


## Diamonds



----------


## Viktoz

Очень на Короленко похоже, ближе к  Сов.Армии , или в том районе.

----------


## Diamonds

пока мимо

----------


## AG-ents

Льва Толстого (сейчас вроде Нежинская). Внизу стоянка авто

----------


## Магистер

район Троийкой - прак Шевченка

----------


## Velena

Базарная

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Гоголя?!

----------


## Милена-84

> Гоголя?! Дом с "Атлантами"...


 ДА, ТЫ ЧТОООО НЕТ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> ДА, ТЫ ЧТОООО НЕТ!!!!!!!!


 И не за чем так орать (с)

----------


## Pumik

> Можно новую загадку?
> Вложение 178336


 Большая Арнаутская 45

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Еще.... предположу, что:
Торговая или Преображенская (обе - ниже Софиевской)

----------


## Ginger

Не, не, не. Ниже Софиевской такого точно нет, я б узнала

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Diamonds

Я не ожидала, думала, сразу отгадаете. 
*Pumik* и *Velena* ближе всех.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Пушкинская

----------


## Alternativa

Как варианты Осипова или Успенская?

----------


## Diamonds

неа

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Екатерининская - Успенская (дЭсь там)?

----------


## Viktoz

Белинского, вдоль путей 28-го трамвая, между Кирова и Б.Арнаутской.

----------


## Nomax

Б.Арнаутская, между Осипова и Канатной

----------


## Diamonds

район тот, но все мимо

----------


## GSX-R

Успенская, в р-не пересечения с Маразлиевской

----------


## Де Виль

Канатный переулок?

----------


## Viktoz

Гимназическая , или еще как вариант Лидерсовский бульвар.

----------


## Diamonds

неа
Подсказку нужно давать или как? А то я в первый раз загадываю.

----------


## Волька

а часом не М. Арн. между Белинского и Новой?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Или Базарная в районе Новой - Маразлиевской.

----------


## Diamonds

Не так близко к морю

----------


## Viktoz

Пантелеймоновская?

----------


## Pumik

Пушкинская между Базарной и Чкалова, там где Вечерняя Одесса

----------


## K_McKormik

> Пушкинская между Базарной и Чкалова, там где Вечерняя Одесса


 На Пушкинской вроде как кругом платаны растут, а тут слева что-то типа акации или софоры.

----------


## Pumik

> На Пушкинской вроде как кругом платаны растут, а тут слева что-то типа акации или софоры.


 сначала тоже обратила внимание, но мало ли...
такой отделки кирпичиком не много в том районе.

----------


## Де Виль

Итальянский бульвар, может? Мариинская, в общем тот район.

----------


## Diamonds

неа

----------


## Де Виль

Ну и как последняя попытка, больше лично у меня нет вариантов.
Лермонтовский переулок.

----------


## K_McKormik

мне кажется похожее видел на Заславского или на Александровском проспекте, в районе Б.Арнаутской.

----------


## Iriya

Еврейская?

----------


## Vicki

Канатная?

----------


## OMF

Прошу прощения, что без очереди, но уж о-о-очень загадочное фото. Предупреждаю сразу, что отгадки нет, а вот где это, знать надо. Фото прислал Jorjic

----------


## Скрытик

Это не Преображенская, до Галереи?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я думаю, что на предыдущую загадку надо или давать ответ, или подсказку. Автору плюс один за отличную загадку.

По загадке от OMF.
На фото скорее всего улица Колонтаевская (тогда еще Дзержинского) у поворота на Староконный рынок. 

Почему я так думаю:
- над остановкой надпись "базар"
- все это в центральной части города, о чем нам говорят старые здания.

----------


## job2001

Глупое предположение, я на самом деле не помню была ли по Канатной переложена широкая колея, но мне очень напоминает угол Троицкой и Канатной

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Нет, на Канатной не было широкой колеи. Узкая колея была заменена троллейбусом.

----------


## job2001

А может Пантелеймоновская в районе привоза? Просто в районе староконки я не помню что то таких домов на углу улиц

----------


## NeMo

> Глупое предположение, я на самом деле не помню была ли по Канатной переложена широкая колея, но мне очень напоминает угол Троицкой и Канатной


 Может быть Чичерина х Свердлова?

----------


## OMF

Наводящие размышления:
Это фото не позже 1969 г., т.к. тогда примерно исчез такой шрифт с трамваев.

Это НЕ Колонтаевская, т.к. по 5-му маршруту ходили КТМы.

Это НЕ Преображенская, т.к. не могу себе представить этот угол.

Остаются два варианта:
менее вероятный - Тираспольская, но там тоже трудно представить где была такая остановка (на углу со Старопортофранковской нет таких домов, если мне не изменяет память)
более вероятный - Успенская угол Канатной, остановка в сторону Заставы. "Стекляшка"-базар должна была сохраниться, нужно только посмотреть, как выглядят дома за ней.

В конце 60-х Татры как раз начали ходить по 4-му и 21-му маршрутам, но по 21-му реже (там были РВЗ и остатки поездов Х+М).

NeMo ближе всех к мнению.

----------


## OMF

По-моему, прав NeMo. И вот почему:

Т.к. фото конца 60-х (тогда сменился шрифт номеров на трамваях), то это не может быть Колонтаевская - там ходили КТМ-ы, не может быть Преображенская - слишком узкая, да и конфигурация домов не подходит. Остается Тираспольская илм Успенская, но по 21-му Татры тогда ходили редко, больше остатки поездов Х+М или РВЗ, а вот на 4-м Татры тогда и появились. "Стекляшка"-базар очень похожа на ту, что на остановке в сторону Заставы.

----------


## Demon99

По моему-на Успенской, именно на углу с Канатной рельсы как раз были разведены по тротуарам, а после Канатной уже переходили в центр дороги... Или то сделали позже? 
А вообще то похоже.

----------


## Fankoni

А мне кажется, что это Преображенская\Пантелеймоновская...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Я предположу несколько вариантов, в порядке убывания:

Прохоровская (Хворостина)
Нежинская (Ф. Меринга)
Водопроводная

----------


## sas6a

Кажется нужна подсказка Жоржика

----------


## Diamonds

По своей загадке
*K_McKormik* и *Халепа!!* были ближе всего (плюсики поставила).
Здание находится на Александровском проспекте между Троицкой и Еврейской.

----------


## Скрытик

> По-моему, прав NeMo. И вот почему:


 Судя по всему это "Овочевий базар". Фотка не может быть очень старой, номер трамвая достаточно свежий, скорее всего 80е годы. Я помню какой то овощной на углу Свердлова, но было ли это на углу Чичерина не могу вспомнить.

----------


## AG-ents

> Судя по всему это "Овочевий базар". Фотка не может быть очень старой, номер трамвая достаточно свежий, скорее всего 80е годы. Я помню какой то овощной на углу Свердлова, но было ли это на углу Чичерина не могу вспомнить.


 Я тогда занимался рядом во Дворце студентов и такой старой остановки не помню.

----------


## job2001

> Судя по всему это "Овочевий базар". Фотка не может быть очень старой, номер трамвая достаточно свежий, скорее всего 80е годы. Я помню какой то овощной на углу Свердлова, но было ли это на углу Чичерина не могу вспомнить.


 да, там и было, единственное я не помню там на заднем фоне таких балконов

----------


## Viktoz

> Судя по всему это "Овочевий базар". Фотка не может быть очень старой, номер трамвая достаточно свежий, скорее всего 80е годы. Я помню какой то овощной на углу Свердлова, но было ли это на углу Чичерина не могу вспомнить.


 http://odessatrolley.com/T-3.htm
Этот вагон получен в 1967 г. ДЕПО №1, заводской номер 156703, ходил в связке с  вагоном 3059 по 17,18,16 маршрутах, смею предположить что это  Канатная, остановка 1 или 2 ст. Б фонтана.

----------


## AG-ents

> да, там и было, единственное я не помню там на заднем фоне таких балконов


 В таком случае фото делали до 75 года !

----------


## AG-ents

А не Алексеевский ли это сквер и трамвай не на маршруте ?  Вот там такие остановочки точно были !

----------


## sas6a

> А не Алексеевский ли это сквер и трамвай не на маршруте ?  Вот там такие остановочки точно были !


 Не Алексеевский там двухэтажные дома

----------


## AG-ents

> Не Алексеевский там двухэтажные дома


 Двух и трехэтажные дома как раз на улице Лазарева - последняя остановка на подъезде к скверу Мизикевича (на ДубльГисе дом 92, остановка Алексеевская площадь) !

Кстати, на фото дом трехэтажный !

----------


## Jorjic

> Судя по всему это "Овочевий базар". Фотка не может быть очень старой, номер трамвая достаточно свежий, скорее всего 80е годы. Я помню какой то овощной на углу Свердлова, но было ли это на углу Чичерина не могу вспомнить.


 Подсказка Жоржика тут не поможет, так как я сам не знаю, где это снято. Единственное, что достоверно - это конец 60-х, или самое начало 70-х. Я тоже думаю, что это скорее всего Успенская угол Канатной.

----------


## Viktoz

> Я тоже думаю, что это скорее всего Успенская угол Канатной.


 Не,  сегодня там проезжал, нет там  такого здания, специально обратил внимание, и дорога там под уклон идет, а на фото ровная.

----------


## Jorjic

Это, конечно, не подсказка. Но вот еще фото с той же пленки. Очень высока вероятность, что снимки сделаны за один "проход". К сожалению, саму пленку я не обнаружил, и порядок следования кадров неизвестен.
   
Обратите внимание, может быть это кому-то поможет - мощение булыжником заканчивается и переходит в асфальт. Скорее всего, это означает пересечение второстепенной улицы с главной.

----------


## job2001

Судя по решеткам у деревьев - это центр, никакая не молдованка, а третья мне вообще братиславу напоминает почему то :smileflag: )

----------


## Pinky

> 


 это похоже "Братислава" - т.е. Дерибасовская-Маркса

----------


## KATERINA_KOTIA

конечно, маловероятно, но похоже на итальянский бульвар... там сейчас остановка тролейбусная, сразу за "паладиум".

----------


## Jorjic

> Судя по решеткам у деревьев - это центр, никакая не молдованка, а третья мне вообще братиславу напоминает почему то)


 Первые три - это Горсад и Дерибасовская. Именно Братислава и есть, а другое фото - Лакомка, как раз напротив Братиславы. А вот если четвертое - это Канатная, то тогда это интересно.

----------


## xifedor

2-ой кадр ,похоже, Дерибасовская/Екатер. магазин Лакомка, а 3-ий здание напротив.

----------


## Viktoz

1-е фото - Дерибасовская/Гор.сад.
2-е фото - Дерибасовская /Екатерининская.
на 3-ем фото Дерибасовская /Екатерининская другой угол..
4-е  фото похоже на Горсад со стороны Гаванной 
 А где трамвай?

----------


## Jorjic

> конечно, маловероятно, но похоже на итальянский бульвар... там сейчас остановка тролейбусная, сразу за "паладиум".


 Спасибо, я тоже так думаю. Тогда вероятность Успенской сильно повышается - это ведь рядом.

----------


## AG-ents

> Это, конечно, не подсказка. Но вот еще фото с той же пленки. Очень высока вероятность, что снимки сделаны за один "проход". К сожалению, саму пленку я не обнаружил, и порядок следования кадров неизвестен..


 1- Горсад рядом с кинотеатром Уточкино
2 и 3 - Братислава с разных ракурсов
4- или Александровский проспект, или Куликовое поле

----------


## Jorjic

> А где трамвай?


 Если бы я 50 лет назад мог хотя бы предположить, что будет сайт об одесском транспорте, я бы только трамваи и троллейбусы и фотографировал. Как говориться - хотел бы я быть умным, как моя жена потом. :smileflag:

----------


## Viktoz

> конечно, маловероятно, но похоже на итальянский бульвар... там сейчас остановка тролейбусная, сразу за "паладиум".


 4-е Итальянский исключено,  там и сейчас брущатка, а на фото  тех лет видим асфальт.
Скорей всего все таки Горсад со стороны Гаванной.

----------


## K_McKormik

> 2-ой кадр ,похоже, Дерибасовская/Екатер. магазин Лакомка, а 3-ий здание напротив.


 Однозначно !!!

----------


## Freez

> это похоже "Братислава" - т.е. Дерибасовская-Маркса


 она самая

----------


## Jorjic

> 4-е Итальянский исключено,  там и сейчас брущатка, а на фото  тех лет видим асфальт.
> Скорей всего все таки Горсад со стороны Гаванной.


 Если это Горсад, то куда же этот заботчик поворачивает (в правом нижнем углу)?
Я и не говорю, что Итальянский бульвар. Я говорю, что это Канатная. Ведь Палладиума не было и там был такой скверик, в котором позже появилась кафушка-стекляшка.

----------


## job2001

Это канатная угол безымянного переулочка паралельного  Ит. бульвару, т.е. фотографировалась от спартака. Имхо

----------


## KATERINA_KOTIA

> Спасибо, я тоже так думаю. Тогда вероятность Успенской сильно повышается - это ведь рядом.


 спасибо за +, конечно  :smileflag:  , но я именно на загадку OMF подумала, что это итал бульвар

----------


## Jorjic

> Это канатная угол безымянного переулочка паралельного  Ит. бульвару, т.е. фотографировалась от спартака. Имхо


 Я именно это и имел в виду.

----------


## Viktoz

> Если это Горсад, то куда же этот заботчик поворачивает (в правом нижнем углу)?
> Я и не говорю, что Итальянский бульвар. Я говорю, что это Канатная. Ведь Палладиума не было и там был такой скверик, в котором позже появилась кафушка-стекляшка.


 Канатная в том месте широкая, если фото делали со стороны  ст-на Спатрак то мы бы видели переулочек за Палладиумом.

Еще как Вариант могу предположить что  4-е фото было сделано на          пл. Греческой (Мартыновского) , где сейчас Антошка построена , а за киоском на фото высокие окна кинотеатра Хроника.
 может трамвай ходил  по греческой, или на пл. разворачивался? там и базарчик мог быть, который потом в "книжку" превратили, на месте нынешнего  бизнес-центра а  дом, это задняя стена маг-на "золотой ключик".

----------


## KATERINA_KOTIA

> Если это Горсад, то куда же этот заботчик поворачивает (в правом нижнем углу)?
> Я и не говорю, что Итальянский бульвар. Я говорю, что это Канатная. Ведь Палладиума не было и там был такой скверик, в котором позже появилась кафушка-стекляшка.


 точно, кафе "русский чай", я ж смотрю, что то до боли знакомое. ..кстати, мне тут сказали, по канатной 5 трам ходил.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

По Греческой улице и площади ходил только узкоколейный трамвай. На фотозагадке же изображена самая обычная Татра, которая у нас ходит только по широкой колее.

----------


## AG-ents

> Прошу прощения, что без очереди, но уж о-о-очень загадочное фото. Предупреждаю сразу, что отгадки нет, а вот где это, знать надо. Фото прислал Jorjic


 Что-то мы постепенно уклоняемся от ответа на загадку.

Это не Успенская/Канатная однозначно, хоть и похоже. Только что был там и сделал фотку - различия ищите сами

----------


## Viktoz

> Что-то мы постепенно уклоняемся от ответа на загадку.
> 
> Это не Успенская/Канатная однозначно, хоть и похоже. Только что был там и сделал фотку - различия ищите сами


 Да, я уже говорил б этом:



> Не,  сегодня там проезжал, нет там  такого здания, специально обратил внимание


 А по поводу узкоколейки - получается что фото трамвая не в центре, хотя очень похоже на Мартыновского.

----------


## Pinky

Фото немного в разных ракурсах. Как по мне так очень-но похоже...особенно эти два окна на торце дома...вряд-ли найдется такое-же уникальное расположение, хотя форма второго(поменьше) окна отличается...

----------


## Скрытик

На 4й фото очень странный бордюр на переднем фоне, до колен бабушки с мужиком. Не помню я такого возле Палладиума.

----------


## Скрытик

> Это не Успенская/Канатная однозначно, хоть и похоже. Только что был там и сделал фотку - различия ищите сами


 А ИМХО это оно самое, однозначно  :smileflag:  Окно, конечно, переделанное, но все остальное 1 в 1.

----------


## Viktoz

> На 4й фото очень странный бордюр на переднем фоне, до колен бабушки с мужиком. Не помню я такого возле Палладиума.


 100% , на нем раньше сидели бабульки и продавали сигареты, там бордюр как минимум метра полтора был раньше, я же говорю что очень похоже на пл. Мартыновского,  ,там где сейчас Антошка  построена, а за киоском на 4-й фотке высокие окна кинотеатра Хроника.

----------


## Ginger

> А ИМХО это оно самое, однозначно  Окно, конечно, переделанное, но все остальное 1 в 1.


 Ракурс сбивает с толку. Но окончательно убедил выступающий балкончик  :smileflag:  Ну очень сомневаюсь, что где-то ещё есть такое совпадение :smileflag: 
NeMo + ?  :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

> Ракурс сбивает с толку. Но окончательно убедил выступающий балкончик  Ну очень сомневаюсь, что где-то ещё есть такое совпадение
> NeMo + ?


 Ну да , на оригинале боковые окна на втором этаже, а на моей - на третьем ! На оригинале - сзади просматриваются окна высокого здания, а на моей голая стена ! Неужели мало отличий ?

----------


## OMF

Споры по поводу моей/Жоржиковой загадки считаю надо прекратить - столько неверных предположений я давно не встречал 

Судя по последнему фото, это таки то, что мы подумали - Успенская, ост-ка "Канатная". За 40 лет многое изменилось, но сам тот угол я помню, хоть и смутно, т.к. моя бабушка, да и я сам потом, жили на углу Маразлиевской/Базарной. На месте стекляшки там другое сооружение сейчас, а грибок похоже, что снесли в 70-е, когда их повсеместно заменяли на металл.

----------


## Ginger

> Неужели мало отличий ?


 Нет, просто слишком много совпадений

----------


## Скрытик

> Ну да , на оригинале боковые окна на втором этаже, а на моей - на третьем ! На оригинале - сзади просматриваются окна высокого здания, а на моей голая стена ! Неужели мало отличий ?


 На оригинале не видно окон 3го этажа - раз, На оригинале маленький краешек той самой голой стены, зато на твоей краешек выступающей стены, характерные окна которой видны на оригинале  :smileflag: 
Это оно, можешь даже не спорить.
Обвел кружком, кстати и характерный переход к кирпичной кладке имеется и там и там.

----------


## AG-ents

> Как по мне так очень-но похоже...особенно эти два окна на торце дома...вряд-ли найдется такое-же уникальное расположение...


 За соответствующее вознаграждение (дело хлопотное все же ) я найду в Одессе минимум 10 таких окон

----------


## AG-ents

> На оригинале не видно окон 3го этажа - раз, ...Это оно, можешь даже не спорить.


 А куда делись окна 3-го этажа, которые просматриваются за деревом ?

Мы с Viktoz06 были на месте и размеры/расстояния между приметными деталями разных фоток очень разнятся, а вот на самих фотках это не так заметно !

----------


## Скрытик

> А куда делись окна 3-го этажа, которые просматриваются за деревом ?


 Именно их я обвел кружком, точнее их верхнюю часть. Остальное за крышей.
Даже трубы на оригинале и сейчас на тех же местах.
Да и Овощной, 100% был там, вспомнил окончательно.

----------


## Pinky

Окна уникальны, т.к. изначально их вообще не существовало, на старой фотке видно даже свежесделанные откосы прорубленного в глухой стене окна, на новой фотке окно поменьше увеличено, видимо позднее...
Старую снимали где-то с центра дороги, возможно с зумом, и к тому-же магазин могли слегка надстроить и теперь он закрывает эту перспективу.
Ну и один из основных моментов это наличие трамвая и остановки. А овощной магазин там и был при союзе.

----------


## Скрытик

> Окна уникальны, т.к. изначально их вообще не существовало, на старой фотке видно даже свежесделанные откосы прорубленного в глухой стене окна, на новой фотке окно поменьше увеличено, видимо позднее...


 Нет, те окна сейчас под крышей нового здания, это *AG-ents* правильно заметил. На оригинале они либо не попали, либо вырублены позже.

----------


## Jorjic

> Старую снимали где-то с центра дороги, возможно с *зумом*...


 Процитировал, чтобы показать как быстро смещаются понятия. Этот снимок сделан "Зенитом", может быть даже с "Индустаром", а не с "Гелиосом". Понятие зум тогда вообще отсутствовало. Мне было теоретически известно про объективы с трансфокаторами, но только теоретически. У любителей таких объективов не было. 
По поводу 4-го фото. Практически убежден, что снято на Канатной угол Итальянского бульвара.

----------


## Безам

Где стоят эти орлы? :smileflag:

----------


## Iriya

чкаловский)

----------


## Безам

> чкаловский)


 Быстро! Правильно!

----------


## job2001

> На 4й фото очень странный бордюр на переднем фоне, до колен бабушки с мужиком. Не помню я такого возле Палладиума.


  Там были такие бордюрчики - там где памятник Спартаку

----------


## Jorjic

> Там были такие бордюрчики - там где памятник Спартаку


 Спасибо за поддержку. Я тоже уверен, что это снято там. 
Все-таки интересно иногда вот так окунаться в прошлое.

----------


## Скрытик

Я вспомнил, там на них еще сидели часто в ожидании троллейбуса. Таки оно.

----------


## Pinky

Погрузимся в прошлое  :smileflag:  Откуда снято и сохранился-ли этот дом? Ответ не знаю...

----------


## Jorjic

> Погрузимся в прошлое  Откуда снято и сохранился-ли этот дом? Ответ не знаю...


 Фото очень интересные. Там еще виден "Адмирал Нахимов" у старого пассажирского причала, когда еще не было морвокзала.
А дом и двор - это под нынешним Тещиным мостом (его тогда еще не было), где теперь уголок и кафе "Старая Одесса". Это снято именно оттуда или, скорее, из окна дома Фальц-Фейна.
Вот этот же двор, только вид снизу.

----------


## job2001

Не польская ли? На второй вроде знаменитый дворик :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

да, сорри на третьей дом не досмотрел, что на углу приморской и военного спуска

----------


## NeMo

> На оригинале не видно окон 3го этажа - раз, На оригинале маленький краешек той самой голой стены, зато на твоей краешек выступающей стены, характерные окна которой видны на оригинале 
> Это оно, можешь даже не спорить.
> Обвел кружком, кстати и характерный переход к кирпичной кладке имеется и там и там.


 
В этот овощной мама меня гоняла за продуктами, когда того, 
чего не было в бывшем "Овощном" на Ленина х Чичерина 
(кафе-мороженое, Техномаркет). 

В те времена на Привозе было дороже, чем в магазинах.

----------


## AG-ents

А где это ?
Экслюзив !

----------


## Jorjic

> ... В те времена на Привозе было дороже, чем в магазинах.


 И прилично дороже. Было даже выражение "жить с базара" - то есть человек состоятельный, может позволить себе регулярно отовариваться на базаре. В основном это касалось мясных и молочных продуктов. 
А про овощи в сезон (это, наверное, не 80-е, а раньше) возле овощного выставлялись помидоры, весы и коробочка для мелочи. Полное самообслуживание, цена была смешная - примерно 5 - 10 коп. Конечно, качество - как получится.

----------


## Fankoni

> А где это ?
> Экслюзив !


 Детский садик "Теремок" !?  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> А где это ?
> Экслюзив !


 Д\с- Базарная, между Канатной и Осипова

----------


## AG-ents

> И прилично дороже. Было даже выражение "жить с базара" - то есть человек состоятельный, может позволить себе регулярно отовариваться на базаре. В основном это касалось мясных и молочных продуктов.


 Я родился на Хуторской, так некоторые соседи выражение "жить с базара" употребляли с несколько противоположным понятием - пройтись по рядам, попробовать то да се ... - вот и обедать не надо ! 
Особенно это их радовало, когда колхозное вино из бочек продавали и естественно давали пробовать !!!

----------


## AG-ents

> Детский садик "Теремок" !?


 Угу, Базарная 36 или 38
+ 1 !  :smileflag:

----------


## Ginger

> "жить с базара" употребляли с несколько противоположным понятием - пройтись по рядам, попробовать то да се ... - вот и обедать не надо !


 Прошу прощения за офф :smileflag: 
Выражение забылось, а вот его содержание активно используется и по сей день

----------


## AG-ents

> Прошу прощения за офф
> Выражение забылось, а вот его содержание активно используется и по сей день


 Правда отношение продавщиц изменилось - после того как дают попробовать так смотрят, будто бы ты с ней переспал и теперь обязательно должен жениться

----------


## Jorjic

> Правда отношение продавщиц изменилось - после того как дают попробовать так смотрят, будто бы ты с ней переспал и теперь обязательно должен жениться


 Изменилось, но не сильно. Помните анекдот про осеменение коров - "А поговорить?!". Вот и здесь так же. Ну и немножко физиогномики - не с каждой захочется поговорить, не говоря уже о большем.

----------


## AG-ents

Фотка в тему  :smileflag:   Имя ?

----------


## Fankoni

Ашот  :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

> Ашот


 нет, холодно

----------


## Jorjic

> Фотка в тему   Имя ?


 Жора.

----------


## Жемчужина

Дядя Миша)))?

----------


## AG-ents

> Жора.


 Да Жора - он самый любитель пофилософствовать  :smileflag:  Благодаря передаче ОГО его знают не только на Привозе. Уже и анекдоты есть :

- Может глось вырасти до размеров камбалы? -интересуется ученик у Жоры. 
- Ну, если правильно настроить весы... - отвечает учитель

----------


## Jorjic

Жора на работе.

----------


## Pinky

> Фото очень интересные. Там еще виден "Адмирал Нахимов" у старого пассажирского причала, когда еще не было морвокзала.
> А дом и двор - это под нынешним Тещиным мостом (его тогда еще не было), где теперь уголок и кафе "Старая Одесса". Это снято именно оттуда или, скорее, из окна дома Фальц-Фейна.
> Вот этот же двор, только вид снизу.


 Спасибо! Это кадры из фильма "Золотой Теленок"  Пример классической одесской архитектуры, дома с галереями во дворе, стало интересно где снималось. в принципе - на одном из кадров виден кусочек коллонады поэтому догадки были  :smileflag:  Интересно двор открыт, можно-ли туда попасть?

----------


## Jorjic

> Спасибо! Это кадры из фильма "Золотой Теленок"  Пример классической одесской архитектуры, дома с галереями во дворе, стало интересно где снималось. в принципе - на одном из кадров виден кусочек коллонады. Интересно двор открыт, можно-ли туда попасть?


 Да, я помню, как снимался этот фильм. Они вообще очень много снимали в этой части города. 
Во двор попасть очень просто. Это первый двор снизу по Военному спуску. Соседний двор еще более живописный. Был еще и третий, но его уже нет. Жильцы говорят, что и этого скоро не будет.

----------


## Милена-84

незнаю или такое можно загадывать..

----------


## AG-ents

> незнаю или такое можно загадывать..


 Похоже на Ломаный спуск  :smileflag: 

Если имеет отношение к Одессе, то можно тут. 

А все остальное здесь :
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=70101&page=431

----------


## Милена-84

> Похоже на Ломаный спуск 
> 
> Если имеет отношение к Одессе, то можно тут. 
> 
> А все остальное здесь :
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=70101&page=431


 я незнаю что такое Ломаный спуск, до это центр Одессы...достопримечательность стоит оч давно!

----------


## artyomka

Недалеко от Одессы.

    

В разгадке желательно с пояснением что оно есть такое?

----------


## job2001

Кстати, в поисках разгадки залез в гугль (я помню находил похожее, где-то на юго запад от Одессы,я так понимаю какая то дальняя РЛС) нашел вот такое место - никто не знает случаем что это такое?

----------


## NeMo

Пытаюцца Теслу процитировать?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Чуть севернее Дальника, Западнее Одессы, в 5-ти километрах, радиолокационная вышка.

----------


## NeMo

На фотке со спутника круг из высоких столбов, которых не видно
на предыдущих фотографиях. Да, и крыши зданий коричневые.

----------


## Милена-84

> Недалеко от Одессы.
> 
>  
> 
> В разгадке желательно с пояснением что оно есть такое?


 Аккаржа !!?
я не сильна в установках..что-то радио-локационное

П.С. спасибо что мою загадку пох....

----------


## NeMo

> Аккаржа !!?
> я не сильна в установках..что-то радио-локационное
> 
> П.С. спасибо что мою загадку пох....


 
100% Аккаржа.
Вот она:

----------


## job2001

> На фотке со спутника круг из высоких столбов, которых не видно
> на предыдущих фотографиях. Да, и крыши зданий коричневые.


 нет,я привел не как разгадку, а просто непонятно что нашел, думал может кто-то там бывал...
а так да, точно акааржа

----------


## Lively

> Кстати, в поисках разгадки залез в гугль (я помню находил похожее, где-то на юго запад от Одессы,я так понимаю какая то дальняя РЛС) нашел вот такое место - никто не знает случаем что это такое?


 Знаю, но не скажу  :smileflag: 
Скажем так: Это антены такие. Я как то проезжал в этом районе по проселочной дороге. Смотрится очень красиво  :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

> я незнаю что такое Ломаный спуск, до это центр Одессы...достопримечательность стоит оч давно!


 Ломаный спуск находится между Ольгиевским и Матросским, ведет от Мечниковского сквера к Балковской

----------


## AG-ents

> Недалеко от Одессы.
>  В разгадке желательно с пояснением что оно есть такое?


 Нечто подобное есть на дороге в Палиево - это станция слежения (или связи , уже не помню) за спутниками

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вообще-то Ломаный - это не спуск, а переулок. Спуск, по которому транспорт поднимается от Балковской к скверу Мечникова - это Скидановский спуск. От него в двух местах отходит аппендикс, которые, собственно, и есть Ломаный переулок.

----------


## Милена-84

> Вообще-то Ломаный - это не спуск, а переулок. Спуск, по которому транспорт поднимается от Балковской к скверу Мечникова - это Скидановский спуск. От него в двух местах отходит аппендикс, которые, собственно, и есть Ломаный переулок.


 в любом случае это не то место  :smileflag:

----------


## Pinky

> Кстати, в поисках разгадки залез в гугль (я помню находил похожее, где-то на юго запад от Одессы,я так понимаю какая то дальняя РЛС) нашел вот такое место - никто не знает случаем что это такое?


 Пеленгационная станция - шпиенов ловили в советское время...
Этот круг из антенн, по центру строение с оборудованием. Таких несколько вокруг Одессы.

----------


## Буджак

То есть объемники или штыри по кругу? Интересно, не знал... Но это точно не для дальней радиосвязи - там бегущая волна и ВГД...

----------


## Pinky

Внешний круг - штыри с сеткой, внутренний - обьёмники.
вот еще одна

----------


## Буджак

Спасибо за информацию, я даже не знал, что такое у нас есть.

----------


## AG-ents

> Вообще-то Ломаный - это не спуск, а переулок. Спуск, по которому транспорт поднимается от Балковской к скверу Мечникова - это Скидановский спуск. От него в двух местах отходит аппендикс, которые, собственно, и есть Ломаный переулок.


 Признаю. Очепятка

----------


## K_McKormik

> Внешний круг - штыри с сеткой, внутренний - обьёмники.
> вот еще одна


 это малые адронные коллайдеры

----------


## Alex. N

> Недалеко от Одессы.
> 
>     
> 
> В разгадке желательно с пояснением что оно есть такое?


 Когда делал эти фото  выскочили от туда люди в штатском и дали понять что я нахожусь на частной территории, так что это, скорее всего не военный объект. И когда подъехал к единственным въездным воротам, то на стоянке стояли машины с киевскими номерами. И если посмотреть на конструкции то сооружение это сделано недавно,  единственное старое здание там зерносушилка

----------


## Скрытик

Сами военные за спутниками не наблюдают. Даже мы этим студентами занимались  :smileflag:  Это удел контор которые работают по хозтематике с военными.
Хотя вот та большая байда все же больше похожа на РЛС а не на средство наблюдения за спутниками. У астрономов в Украине точно такого добра не было. Ближайшее антенное поле в Маяках смотрится просто смешно по сравнению с этими фотками.

----------


## K_McKormik

> Когда делал эти фото  выскочили от туда люди в штатском и дали понять что я нахожусь на частной территории, так что это, скорее всего не военный объект.


 Похоже на Украине завелся местный Блофилд/Голдфингер или доктор Зло.

----------


## Maksy

Некоторые из сооружений связаны со спецсвязью. Поэтому объект может быть и не военный, но на пепечении СБУ.

----------


## VikZu

> Когда делал эти фото  выскочили от туда люди в штатском и дали понять что я нахожусь на частной территории, так что это, скорее всего не военный объект. И когда подъехал к единственным въездным воротам, то на стоянке стояли машины с киевскими номерами. И если посмотреть на конструкции то сооружение это сделано недавно,  единственное старое здание там зерносушилка


 А время и дата снимка?

----------


## Vaita

Раньше было детское кафе "Сказка". 
А где находится Сказка для взрослых?

----------


## Fankoni

Екатерининская/Чайковского  :smileflag:

----------


## Vaita

Поставьте кто нибудь плюсик

----------


## K_McKormik

поставил вроде

----------


## Alex. N

> А время и дата снимка?


 В прошлые выходные, около часа дня

----------


## Eva-Lotta

Приветствую всех! Ищу это место, но не знаю, где оно. Помогите, пожалуйста, кто знает. Это кадры из к/ф "Любимая женщина механика Гаврилова". Мне кажется, это снималось где-то на Французском бульваре (но я точно не уверена): по виду - это санаторий, на одном из фото слева мелькает "Волга ГАЗ-24", на нём же справа - башенка ограды санатория. На третьем фото - часть какого-то здания или забора (бежевого цвета). Качество, правда, плохое, но это всё, что можно было выжать из изображения.

----------


## Freez

Точно не Французский.

----------


## Милена-84

> Точно не Французский.


 а не может быть на Французском, ботанический сад, 2е здание...по-моему именно оно...(только сзади)

----------


## VikZu

Санатарий "Аркадия" корпуса в углу около бот. сада и выхода ко дворцу спорта. На заднем плане 1го фото забор и здания ботанического сада просматриваются. Насчёт 1го фото -100% :smileflag: . Остальные тоже рядом сняты...

----------


## Freez

> Санатарий "Аркадия" корпуса в углу около бот. сада и выхода ко дворцу спорта. На заднем плане 1го фото забор и здания ботанического сада просматриваются. Насчёт 1го фото -100%. Остальные тоже рядом сняты...


 гм... что-то я такой круг из перил там не помню (или снесли уже давно?)

----------


## Eva-Lotta

Спасибо всем за помощь!!!  :smileflag:  Поеду посмотрю на месте. Надеюсь, в "Аркадию" пускают.
А вообще этот санаторий в советское время был построен? Если да, то, может, и снесли как не представляющий особой архитектурной ценности. Я думаю, это было нечто вроде эстрады для оркестра, а рядом вальсировала публика...  :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

> Спасибо всем за помощь!!!  Поеду посмотрю на месте. Надеюсь, в "Аркадию" пускают.
> А вообще этот санаторий в советское время был построен? Если да, то, может, и снесли как не представляющий особой архитектурной ценности. Я думаю, это было нечто вроде эстрады для оркестра, а рядом вальсировала публика...


 Не едьте...
Я Вас нечаяно обманул... Сам подскочил туда и убедился в своей неправоте...
На Ваших фото не "Аркадия". Но где? Узнавал на киностудии, снимали в порту и где-то на море возможно на 10-16 фонтана... Тодоровский  не привлекал одесских киношников к съёмкам и никто ничего не знает. Хотя  ветераны помнят как приезжала его съёмочноя группа.
Вот этот корпус в углу возле бот. сада. Похоже немного, но не оно...

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> Не едьте...
> Я Вас нечаяно обманул... Сам подскочил туда и убедился в своей неправоте...
> На Ваших фото не "Аркадия". Но где? Узнавал на киностудии, снимали в порту и где-то на море возможно на 10-16 фонтана... Тодоровский  не привлекал одесских киношников к съёмкам и никто ничего не знает. Хотя  ветераны помнят как приезжала его съёмочноя группа.
> Вот этот корпус в углу возле бот. сада. Похоже немного, но не оно...


 Я ещё не ехала.  :smileflag:  Но всё равно, благодарна Вам за помощь.  Если у Вас есть связь с киностудией, то у них там (возможно, в музее) должны в папках храниться сценарии, где прописано, в каких местах снималась каждая сцена. Если Тодоровский, конечно, эту папку не забрал с собой.

----------


## VikZu

> Я ещё не ехала.  Но всё равно, благодарна Вам за помощь.  Если у Вас есть связь с киностудией, то у них там (возможно, в музее) должны в папках храниться сценарии, где прописано, в каких местах снималась каждая сцена. Если Тодоровский, конечно, эту папку не забрал с собой.


 Это Мосфильм снимал, с Одесской киностудии вообще никого не привлекали. Рботали своей киногруппой. Соответственно все сценарии в архиве Мосфильма. Я спрашивал женщину которая работает на киностудии 20 с лишним лет. Они приезжали в Одессу на натуру, - снять порт, море, ну и природу немного. Снимали не больше недели. Это она точно помнит.

----------


## Eva-Lotta

Эх, жаль...  Терзала меня эта загадка и дальше терзать будет....

----------


## vlastenec

> Приветствую всех! Ищу это место, но не знаю, где оно. Помогите, пожалуйста, кто знает. Это кадры из к/ф "Любимая женщина механика Гаврилова". Мне кажется, это снималось где-то на Французском бульваре (но я точно не уверена): по виду - это санаторий, на одном из фото слева мелькает "Волга ГАЗ-24", на нём же справа - башенка ограды санатория. На третьем фото - часть какого-то здания или забора (бежевого цвета). Качество, правда, плохое, но это всё, что можно было выжать из изображения.


 Схожее место было в детском санатории "Здоровье" на 10 ст. Б.Ф.

----------


## KATERINA_KOTIA

похоже на15- 16 фонтана санаторий, тот, который сейчас уже наполовину посносили..

----------


## Eva-Lotta

Это какой, как называется?

----------


## KATERINA_KOTIA

> Это какой, как называется?


 вдоль трам линии от 15 к 16ст. тянется,  
от больницы до круга 18 - 19 трамвая. как называется, не помню.

----------


## Eva-Lotta

А мне кажется, что снимали где-то в центре. С какой стати им ехать в какой-то санаторий на отшибе, "декорации"-то обычные: просто парк да и всё.

----------


## Pumik

> вдоль трам линии от 15 к 16ст. тянется,  
> от больницы до круга 18 - 19 трамвая. как называется, не помню.


 Горького, что ли? так он еще действует, а разрушен  и застроен пионерский лагерь на 15.

----------


## sonatana

это точно санаторий Горького, если в главный вход зайти то можно увидеть это круглое ограждение, пости около спуска к морю)))))))

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Они приезжали в Одессу на натуру, - снять порт, море, ну и природу немного.


 Ещё театральную площадь и Пале-рояль)

----------


## VikZu

> Ещё театральную площадь и Пале-рояль)


 Да-да, конечно. А вы присутсвовали при съёмках? Я в этот период (на целых 20 лет!) был далеко от своего города...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Да-да, конечно. А вы присутсвовали при съёмках? Я в этот период (на целых 20 лет!) был далеко от своего города...


 Я чеснаговоря тогда была крайне мала. Я была дитя. 
Просто в фильме видела знакомые места)

----------


## Demon99

> это точно санаторий Горького, если в главный вход зайти то можно увидеть это круглое ограждение, пости около спуска к морю)))))))


 Похоже , но думаю не то...Я тоже сразу подумал о нем... Но там строения совсем другие. Совсем. Но тем не менее ,думаю, это какой то санаторий именно на Фонтане...

----------


## Demon99

А вот еще промелькнула мыслишка...А может это 3-я больница в парке Шевченко или тубдиспасер на Белинского? Что то напоминает... При этом,на первой фотке явно врачиха.( Хотя в санаториях тоже так ходят.)

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> это точно санаторий Горького, если в главный вход зайти то можно увидеть это круглое ограждение, пости около спуска к морю)))))))


 К сожалению, нет. Там есть подобное сооружение, но внутри баллюстрады фонтан, а здесь забетонированная довольно большая площадка. У меня есть фото из санатория "Кой-кого", но оно большого размера, а уменьшить я не умею.




> А вот еще промелькнула мыслишка...А может это 3-я больница в парке Шевченко или тубдиспасер на Белинского? Что то напоминает... При этом,на первой фотке явно врачиха.( Хотя в санаториях тоже так ходят.)


 Это киношный врач, и он есть в сценарии.  :smileflag: 

А кто-то был в этом диспансере или 3-й больнице? Там тоже огороженное место в парке?

----------


## VikZu

> К сожалению, нет. Там есть подобное сооружение, но внутри баллюстрады фонтан, а здесь забетонированная довольно большая площадка. У меня есть фото из санатория "Кой-кого", но оно большого размера, а уменьшить я не умею.
> 
> 
> 
> Это киношный врач, и он есть в сценарии. 
> 
> А кто-то был в этом диспансере или 3-й больнице? Там тоже огороженное место в парке?


 На тубдиспансер это не похоже, хотя там есть почти круглая площадка без балюстрады правда. Впрочем в понедельник если будет время съезжу проверю.

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> На тубдиспансер это не похоже, хотя там есть почти круглая площадка без балюстрады правда. Впрочем в понедельник если будет время съезжу проверю.


 Буду Вам очень признательна!

----------


## Demon99

> Это киношный врач, и он есть в сценарии.


 Ну про мужика -это я понял( хотя фильм не смотрел или смотрел очень давно). Я про женщину в врчебной форме :smileflag: . Такое впечатление, что попала в кадр случайно... Или она тоже есть в сценарии?

----------


## Eva-Lotta

На съёмочную площадку посторонних людей не пускают. Все, кто в кадре на первом (ближнем) плане, естественно, прописаны в сценарии. "Случайно" проходящая мимо врач , я думаю, оформлена в массовке.

----------


## VikZu

Так-как никто, в том числе автор не знает где снимался фильм про "Любимую девушку...", рискну выложить новую фотозагадку. Она скорее всего на скорость, и немного шутейная...
Итак:- Где?

----------


## Pumik

> Так-как никто, в том числе автор не знает где снимался фильм про "Любимую девушку...", рискну выложить новую фотозагадку. Она скорее всего на скорость, и немного шутейная...
> Итак:- Где?


 сан им.Чкалова

----------


## VikZu

> сан им.Чкалова


 Мимо! Но в общем недалеко...

----------


## Velena

> Так-как никто, в том числе автор не знает где снимался фильм про "Любимую девушку...", рискну выложить новую фотозагадку. Она скорее всего на скорость, и немного шутейная...
> Итак:- Где?


 Может это в Нашем саду?)

----------


## VikZu

> Может это в Нашем саду?)


 Не-а! :smileflag:  
А по поводу "Любимой женщины..." -это не туб. диспансер, только, что был там...

----------


## Freez

> Так-как никто, в том числе автор не знает где снимался фильм про "Любимую девушку...", рискну выложить новую фотозагадку. Она скорее всего на скорость, и немного шутейная...
> Итак:- Где?


 Французский угол Довженко - перед домом с интересной архитектурой  :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

> Французский угол Довженко - перед домом с интересной архитектурой


 Правильно! ставлю +. Дело в том, что этот слон появился там  недавно. Его просто кто-то поставил на вазу он и стоит где-то с месяц. Интересно где он раньше был? Неужели стоял у кого-то на комоде? :smileflag:

----------


## Eva-Lotta

> Не-а! 
> А по поводу "Любимой женщины..." -это не туб. диспансер, только, что был там...


 Спасибо! 




> Правильно! ставлю +. Дело в том, что этот слон появился там  недавно. Его просто кто-то поставил на вазу он и стоит где-то с месяц. Интересно где он раньше был? Неужели стоял у кого-то на комоде?


 Судя по фото, вазон, стоящий на клумбе, весьма велик. Разве может быть таким большим и слоник? Они же были миниатюрными, насколько я помню...

----------


## VikZu

> Спасибо! 
> 
> 
> 
> Судя по фото, вазон, стоящий на клумбе, весьма велик. Разве может быть таким большим и слоник? Они же были миниатюрными, насколько я помню...


 Вот это меня и смущает, слон размерами с мою голову(ну может чуть меньше...). Проходящий мимо, во время съемки, местный абориген так и сказал типа:- "Все выкидывают а тут взяли  и на вазу поставили. Красиво?" 
Я в общем-то согласился :smileflag: .

----------


## VikZu

Нет уже слоника.. Украли демоны. Одна пустая ваза стоит.

----------


## Mamasha

А больше рекламы надо было давать. Почитали, понравилось, уже нету, а у кого-то есть.
Извините за офф

----------


## abc123

был ли этот дом на форуме , не знаю...Угадайте , где это?

----------


## капибара

с ул.Чубаевской на право надо повернуть,наз. улицы не помню,она параллельна ул. Толбухина. Дом этот находится практически в конце улицы,ближе к 9 фонтана.

----------


## Мелодия

Ага, я тоже знаю где этот дом. (от Колиби подняться вверх по улице) Довольно жуткий вид у этого строения

----------


## Jorjic

Поскольку автор загадки пошел в баню, думаю, желающие могут загадывать следующую.

----------


## Jorjic

Возможно это уже было, но, думаю, это не страшно. Где такая башенка?

----------


## Vicki

Угол Пушкинской и Троицкой. :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Угол Пушкинской и Троицкой.


 Нет, мимо.

----------


## VikZu

Где-то я эту птичку видел...
Район Канатной, Нахимова, Маразлиевской...?

----------


## Jorjic

> Где-то я эту птичку видел...
> Район Канатной, Нахимова, Маразлиевской...?


 Нет, в другой стороне.

----------


## Vicki

Угол Толстого и Нежинской.

----------


## Jorjic

> Угол Толстого и Нежинской.


 Уже поближе, но неверно.

----------


## xifedor

Я его загадывала. Это Новосельского угол Княжеской(?) скорее Коблевской

----------


## xifedor

Вот фотки нашла

----------


## Jorjic

> Я его загадывала. Это Новосельского угол Княжеской(?) скорее Коблевской


 Да, именно Коблевской. Извините, я не думаю, что повторение так уж плохо. Отгадка-то нашлась не сразу, а дом интересный.

----------


## Jorjic

А вот где стоит така скульптурная группа? Мне кажется, не очень традиционная. Интересно бы узнать кто автор.

----------


## Aqualux

это не в ботаническом саду на французском бульваре

----------


## Diamonds

Пионерский парк?

----------


## xifedor

> Да, именно Коблевской. Извините, я не думаю, что повторение так уж плохо. Отгадка-то нашлась не сразу, а дом интересный.


 Отнюдь, не плохо, а даже хорошо. Дом, действительно, интересный, а птичку жалко. Навевает она тоску. Некогда гордая хищная птица, а ныне этакий обломок былой жизни и былого великолепия нашего города.

----------


## Jorjic

Оба ответа - нет.

----------


## xifedor

Возможно, какой-то санаторий

----------


## Jorjic

> Возможно, какой-то санаторий


 Возможно. Интересно, какой?

----------


## xifedor

Честно говоря, не знаю. Просто скульптура по содержанию похожа на санаторный вариант. Гадать, не зная где это, не очень люблю. Предположу Лермонтовский или санаторий где-то на Фр. Бульваре.

----------


## Jorjic

> Честно говоря, не знаю. Просто скульптура по содержанию похожа на санаторный вариант. Гадать, не зная где это, не очень люблю. Предположу Лермонтовский или санаторий где-то на Фр. Бульваре.


 Если уточнений за ближайший час не будет, плюс Ваш. 
Подожду именно точного ответа.

----------


## GSX-R

санаторий  "Аркадия"

----------


## xifedor

Выбирайте: Аркадия
Белая акация
Одесса
Россия
им. Чкалова

----------


## xifedor

Украина
Магнолия

----------


## xifedor

им. Чувырина

----------


## Velena

> Возможно. Интересно, какой?


 Это территория Лермонтовского санатория, которая ограничена Обсерваторным и Купальным переулками...там сохранились интересные старые корпуса.

----------


## Jorjic

Уточнения не последовало, значит + по условию принадлежит *xifedor*. Помогите кто-нибудь, я не могу поставить.
Тем более, что первая догадка была самая близкая. Все остальное только удалялось от цели.
Итак, эта скульптура действительно находится в Лермонтовском. Но не в том, который в одноименном переулке, а на территории на углу Обсерваторного. Там тоже есть корпуса Лермонтовского курорта. Очень, кстати, интересные.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это территория Лермонтовского санатория, которая ограничена Обсерваторным и Купальным переулками...там сохранились интересные старые корпуса.


 Пока я писал, образовался правильный ответ. +1.

----------


## AG-ents

Что это ?

----------


## Vaita

Это свзано с архитектурой?

----------


## AG-ents

> Это свзано с архитектурой?


 С большой натяжкой

----------


## Лимонадик

> С большой натяжкой


 какой-то новый наливной терминал под Южным ... может быть )

----------


## Jorjic

> Что это ?


 Это не в Южном происходит?

----------


## AG-ents

нет, не то и не там

----------


## Лимонадик

значит новый проэкт на полях орошения )

----------


## AG-ents

> Что это ?


 Сорри, тысяча извинений - я темой ошибся...   
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=70101&goto=newpost

Это топливный бак космического челнока Шаттл

----------


## Лимонадик

зато как интересно!

----------


## KATERINA_KOTIA

> с ул.Чубаевской на право надо повернуть,наз. улицы не помню,она параллельна ул. Толбухина. Дом этот находится практически в конце улицы,ближе к 9 фонтана.


 авдеева - черноморского улица. жутковатое строение. хоть и креатив.

----------


## капибара

> авдеева - черноморского улица. жутковатое строение. хоть и креатив.


 точно,здание просто жуткое

----------


## Jorjic

Где стоит этот домик?

----------


## Velena

> Где стоит этот домик?


 Мечникова?

----------


## Jorjic

> Мечникова?


 На Вас плюсиков не напасешься! Прошу помощи у форума, не сочтите за труд.
Это действительно Мечникова, кажется, 46.

----------


## капибара

поставила

----------


## sas6a

Звыняйте снимал на телефон,где?

----------


## Viktoz

Сов. Армии.

----------


## sas6a

Рядом

----------


## Магистер

дворянская

----------


## Pumik

коблевская

----------


## sas6a

Помогите Пумик с плюсиком Коблевская 41

----------


## Viktoz

еще на Садовую похоже очень.

----------


## sas6a

Скрее всего на скорость

----------


## Viktoz

> Помогите Пумик с плюсиком Коблевская 41


 Есть

----------


## xifedor

Пушкинская

----------


## Aqualux

пастера

----------


## Pumik

> Помогите Пумик с плюсиком Коблевская 41


 спасибо, вот побольше вариант

----------


## Velena

> Скрее всего на скорость


 Приморский

----------


## GSX-R

> Скрее всего на скорость


 Гоголя

----------


## Richard_I

> спасибо, вот побольше вариант


 М.Арнаутская

----------


## Скрытик

Екатериненская площадь?

----------


## K_McKormik

> Скрее всего на скорость


 Ольгиевская ?

----------


## sas6a

Aqualux пока что ближе всех, а ларчик просто открыть :smileflag:

----------


## Vaita

> Звыняйте снимал на телефон,где?


 Щепкина

----------


## sas6a

> Щепкина


 Ответ дан выше, будте внимательны

----------


## Скрытик

Не горсад случайно?

----------


## sas6a

неа, думал быстро отгадают потому что фото с подвохом

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Soborka?))

----------


## Iriya

а может дворянская ,здание института мечникова?)

----------


## Зимняя

> Скрее всего на скорость


  Горьковка или Украинский театр

----------


## sas6a

> Soborka?))


 очень близко а точнее?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> очень близко а точнее?


 Подбельского 41?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Подбельского 41?


 Скорее напротив - Коблевская 40 (Здание суда)?!

----------


## sas6a

Да Коблевская40, а подвох был в том что фото сделаны практически с одного места поэтому думал быстро отгадаете

----------


## sas6a

Извините за наглость загадаю ещё разок. Этим зданием нас пугали в детстве. Вернеетем что в нём находиться

----------


## Jorjic

> Извините за наглость загадаю ещё разок. Этим зданием нас пугали в детстве. Вернеетем что в нём находиться


 75-я школа. Улица Садовая.

----------


## sas6a

Поставте плиз Jorjic +

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

поставила)

----------


## vlastenec

> Извините за наглость загадаю ещё разок. Этим зданием нас пугали в детстве. Вернеетем что в нём находиться


 неужели этой школой пугали детей всей Одессы, или только детей близлежащих школ района?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Не только пугали, но и вообще это стало именем нарицательным.  "Ты что, из 75-й школы?", мол, "дурачок что ли"?

----------


## mlch

А такое где у нас?

----------


## Jorjic

> А такое где у нас?


 Парадная на Маразлиевской, 26?

----------


## mlch

> Парадная на Маразлиевской, 26?


 Нет. Далековато от Маразлиевской  :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

Библиотека университета на Преображенской?

----------


## kanivero

что-то типа Гаевского?

----------


## mlch

Нет. Обе не правы.

----------


## Alternativa

Чкалова угол Пушкинской.

----------


## mlch

Опять мимо. 
В Одессе, оказывается, довольно много зелёных зданий.  :smileflag:

----------


## Fankoni

Не Пастера ?!

----------


## sas6a

Бунина?

----------


## Alternativa

Успенская, где-то между Александровским проспектом и Преображенской.
Троицкая, Островидова?

----------


## mlch

> Успенская, где-то между Александровским проспектом и Преображенской.
> Троицкая, Островидова?


 Так много альтернатив  и все неправильные.  :smileflag:

----------


## GSX-R

Ольгиевская угол Княжеской

----------


## mlch

> Ольгиевская угол Княжеской


 Абсолютно верно!

----------


## sas6a

Ну тогда мне уже можно.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Канатная?

----------


## sas6a

Далеко

----------


## sas6a

Даже жена зная ответ не поверила!

----------


## Зимняя

стена госпиталя вдоль Французского7

----------


## sas6a

Ещё дальше.

----------


## mlch

Гаванная?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Купальный (Веры Инбер) или Лидерсовский бульвар - там что-то похожее видел.

----------


## Vicki

Греческая площадь

----------


## Viktoz

Короленко

----------


## Iriya

неужели где-то возле привоза))

----------


## VikZu

Пастера?

----------


## Pumik

такое знакомое... Дворянская или Новосельского

----------


## Mamasha

Может Таможенная?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

А не начало ли Ланжероновской, часом?!

----------


## GEBO

Это здание Цирка на Коблевской

----------


## Jorjic

> Это здание Цирка на Коблевской


 Точно! А я мучился - такое знакомое. Фокус в том, что эта именно фигурка закрыта кроной дерева, а которая хорошо видна - поломана.

----------


## CtrlC_CtrlV

А кто догадается, где это? Самое интересное, что даже в Дубльгисе это здание не существует :smileflag:

----------


## Richard

3-я фонтана, бывшая территория артучилища, бывший поповский домик

----------


## CtrlC_CtrlV

Тьфу ты...И поиграть не получилось долго)))

----------


## sas6a

> Это здание Цирка на Коблевской


 совершенно верно!!!

----------


## mlch

А под каким карнизом такая "птичка"?  :smileflag: 
Надеюсь, что вопрос "на скорость"...

----------


## Viktoz

Очень знакомое, кажется Артема/Щепкина

----------


## AG-ents

> А кто догадается, где это? Самое интересное, что даже в Дубльгисе это здание не существует


 Ну, Дубльгис пока что еще не фонтан - там еще довольно много чего отсутствует

----------


## mlch

> Очень знакомое, кажется Артема/Щепкина


 Нет

----------


## Velena

> А под каким карнизом такая "птичка"? 
> Надеюсь, что вопрос "на скорость"...


 Успенская

----------


## mlch

> Успенская


 Уже ближе. Но не там.
Маленькая подсказка.
Это место знают практически ВСЕ присутствующие. И общий вид публиковался, наверное сотни раз. Буквально сегодня тут, на одесском форуме я видел упоминание этого места.  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Уже ближе. Но не там.
> Маленькая подсказка.
> Это место знают практически ВСЕ присутствующие. И общий вид публиковался, наверное сотни раз. Буквально сегодня тут, на одесском форуме я видел упоминание этого места.


 Неужели это Дворец бракосочетания?)

----------


## mlch

> Неужели это Дворец бракосочетания?)


 А что, сегодня только про Дворец бракосочетания писали?  :smileflag:  Нет.

----------


## Velena

> А что, сегодня только про Дворец бракосочетания писали?  Нет.


 В этой теме -нет, а на форуме-да)

----------


## Alternativa

Предполагаю здание налоговой, Ласточкина угол Екатерининской.

----------


## mlch

> В этой теме -нет, а на форуме-да)


 Упоминались и другие популярные места.  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Предполагаю здание налоговой, Ласточкина угол Екатерининской.


 Успенская поближе будет, чем Ланжероновская.

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Может Филармония или старая биржа?

----------


## mlch

> Может Филармония или старая биржа?


 Опять мимо.

----------


## Скрытик

Это не Пушкинская/Троицкая?

----------


## mlch

> Это не Пушкинская/Троицкая?


 Нет

----------


## Omega

Приморский бульвар?

----------


## mlch

> Приморский бульвар?


 Нет.
Даю еще одну подсказку. Это снято на месте одного из самых старых сооружений Одессы.

----------


## Alternativa

*стена госпиталя вдоль Французского*

Может быть, это имелось в виду?

----------


## Omega

Сов. Армии\Маяковского?

----------


## mlch

По прежнему - ближе всех географически - Velena  с версией об Успенской.

----------


## Omega

Маразлиевская\Сабанский?

----------


## Omega

2-й вариант Памятник Александру II в парке Шевченко

----------


## mlch

> Маразлиевская\Сабанский?


 Если верить ДубльГИС-у то от этого перекрестка до искомой точки - примерно 430 метров. А от Успенской - по кратчайшей прямой - 420. Так-что Velena пока ближе  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> 2-й вариант Памятник Александру II в парке Шевченко


 Ну наконец-то!

----------


## Omega

> Ну наконец-то!


 Самое интересное, это первое, что пришло в голову, но я засомневалась

----------


## Velena

> Ну наконец-то!


 мама мия- я этот памятник фотографировала миллион раз!

----------


## mlch

> мама мия- я этот памятник фотографировала миллион раз!


 Ну а я что говорил?!  :smileflag:  Его ВСЕ видели. И Публикаций о нем - не счесть.

----------


## Velena

> Ну а я что говорил?!  Его ВСЕ видели. И Публикаций о нем - не счесть.


 Самое старое сооружение-разве не портовый карантин? Губарь в Старых домах пишет, если мне не изменяет память, что первый дом был построен  на Театральной площади

----------


## Скрытик

Мы уже обсуждали, одни из самых старых домов находились в Красном переулке и возле Нового рынка.

----------


## Velena

> Мы уже обсуждали, одни из самых старых домов находились в Красном переулке и возле Нового рынка.


 Сорри, не видела)

----------


## mlch

> Самое старое сооружение-разве не портовый карантин? Губарь в Старых домах пишет, если мне не изменяет память, что первый дом был построен  на Театральной площади


 Я не говорил о самом старом доме.
Я написал - ОДНО из самых старых СООРУЖЕНИЙ имея в виду редут крепости, на остатках которого и стоит колонна.

----------


## VikZu

Где?
Или на скорость, или баян?

----------


## Velena

> Я не говорил о самом старом доме.
> Я написал - ОДНО из самых старых СООРУЖЕНИЙ имея в виду редут крепости, на остатках которого и стоит колонна.


 Понятно,спасибо

----------


## AG-ents

> Где?
> Или на скорость, или баян?


 Почтамт

----------


## VikZu

Мимо!
Но вообще-то не так далеко.

----------


## Aqualux

на коблевской возле атс

----------


## VikZu

Нет!
Я думал все это знают...

----------


## Де Виль

а это случайно не на здании нового рынка?

ПЫСы Ваш аватар вызывает у меня легкий ужас  :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

Нет.
Я очень страшный Бармалей!. :smileflag:

----------


## K_McKormik

> Где?
> Или на скорость, или баян?


 Часом не на Преображенской возле здания главной ментуры.

----------


## AG-ents

Морг что ли ?

----------


## VikZu

Оба мимо.
Неужели загадка сутки продержится?

----------


## Viktoz

Автостанция, возле Нового базара, или же на углу Подбельского/П.Великого

----------


## VikZu

Нет!

----------


## Мелодия

Градоначальницкая?

----------


## VikZu

Так-как народ стреляет по площадям, сужаю район поисков топографически:-
-это севернее линии -пер. Нахимова-Дерибасовская-Садовая-Коблевская-Ольгиевский спуск.
по смыслу:-
-здание как, говорили до революции -публичное, не жилое.
Зато расширяю поле обзора таблички.

Жду всех завтра утром....

----------


## [email protected]

художественній музей

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

медучилище

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Район "Бульвара Искусств"?

----------


## Vaita

Медин?

----------


## Viktoz

Может Украинский, или кукольный театр? Или же где-то на Гоголя

----------


## VikZu

Все близко, кроме бульвара искусств, также близок был *AG-еnts* ранее, некоторые почти попали, но эта табличка точно локализована и топо, и по вывеске...
Жду!

----------


## Viktoz

Может Пастера/Валиховский, там где аптека и церквушка.

----------


## Vicki

Библиотека на Пастера?

----------


## Vicki

или одно из зданий университета

----------


## Aqualux

а может это нархоз

----------


## Aqualux

или ольгиевская возле медина

----------


## Vicki

или Академия холода :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

Да! Это Валиховский 5/угол Пастера, детская клиника и здесь же аптека. Жирный+1 *Viktoz06*, кстати почти тёзка...
Также очень близок был AG-ents с моргом


> AG-ents	Морг что ли ?

----------


## AG-ents

Что за мероприятие (фотка не моя) ?

----------


## Mamasha

> Что за мероприятие (фотка не моя) ?


 Это, по-моему концерт Кобзона, то ли в Музкомедии, то ли в Филармонии (скорее второе).

----------


## капибара

Музкомедия

----------


## AG-ents

> Это, по-моему концерт Кобзона, то ли в Музкомедии, то ли в Филармонии (скорее второе).


 Он самый  :smileflag:

----------


## Де Виль

круто))) а что случилось-то?

----------


## AG-ents

> круто))) а что случилось-то?


 Акция против концерта И.Кобзона в Одессе (в холле пассивная - на фото, а в зале активная) - в прессе инфы было достаточно...

----------


## VikZu

Да уж, эт было или в мае или в июне
А давайте еще загадку на скорость.
"Рыбаки ловили рыбу, а поймали рака..."  :smileflag: 
Где?

----------


## Мелодия

Парк Шевченко

----------


## VikZu

> Парк Шевченко


 Не-а.
Это вообще-то барельеф на здании как-то связанным с рыболовством, но не прямо.
Всё! Больше подсказок не будет до понедельника :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

"Рыбка"?

----------


## [email protected]

Троицкая угол Пушкинской-что в здании не помню(напротив банка)

----------


## Jorjic

> Да уж, эт было или в мае или в июне
> А давайте еще загадку на скорость.
> "Рыбаки ловили рыбу, а поймали рака..." 
> Где?


 Это же здание в стародавние времена, когда оно было теснее связано с темой барельефа и называлось Консервный институт.

----------


## Vaita

Ну консервный это сегодня пищевая академия....

----------


## Мелодия

Нет в Пищевом такого барельефа - это уж точно

----------


## GEBO

> Это же здание в стародавние времена, когда оно было теснее связано с темой барельефа и называлось Консервный институт.


 Всё правильно. Академия холода и есть. Со стороны Щепкина такой барельеф там имеется :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну консервный это сегодня пищевая академия....


 Идеологически - да, а территориально - нет. В те времена пищевая академия назывался Мукомольный институт. В 60-х туда перешла "пищевая" часть Одесского технологического института пищевой и холодильной промышленности, и один стал Одесским технологическим институтом пищевой промышленности, а другой - Одесским технологическим институтом холодильной промышленности. Потом постепенно они все стали академиями (по названию).

----------


## VikZu

Жоржик Да!. Это "холодильник"   +1! 
Я предупреждал, что на скорость...

----------


## VikZu

Что-то тема чахнет на глазах. Странно...
В нашем городе столько всего еще неувиденого.
Вот я сегодня шел с работы немного другим маршрутом, гулял можно сказать, по улице по которой ходил с малых лет. И вдруг увидел друида. Или эльфа... Поначалу думал что это лев. Посмотрев вокруг, на окружающие постройки и  понял что все-таки это относится к началу 20го века. Что-то в стиле "арте ново", то есть когда львы уже вымерли :smileflag: .
 Итак где эта улица? Где этот дом? Ну, а что это? наверно понятно всем...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Похоже на столб у ворот против "бахканья" телег...

----------


## Viktoz

Похоже на   пер. Чайковского, или пер. Воронцовский.

----------


## VikZu

Что, это отбойный столб понятно...
Но пока никто не угадал где он, кстати целы два столба.

----------


## K_McKormik

Польский спуск ?

----------


## Pumik

знакомое,но где...
 не Нежинская случайно или где-то в том районе?

----------


## K_McKormik

Еще - Приморская может ?

----------


## Vicki

Пастера, Щепкина ???

----------


## VikZu

Все мимо! Все далеко.

----------


## K_McKormik

матросский или скидановский спуски ?

----------


## Жемчужина

Канатная или Маразлеевская

----------


## Де Виль

на маразлиевкой такого вроде нет, не замечала я... и на канатной вроде как никогда не наталкивалась. Мне кажется, что это в парке каком-то.

----------


## sas6a

А по моему- лев! Правда дубовые листья в зубах смущают.

----------


## АнастасияЮ

А по моему где-то на Французском.

----------


## VikZu

*Жемчужина* очень близко. Практически угадала улицу, уже пол+ есть. Но и *АнастасияЮ* тоже близко.
Жду...
А насчет льва... я тоже так думал, а присмотрелся, лев то он лев, только не хищник а весь из листьев и травы, Т.е. ДРуИД!
Да и по времени постройки как раз разсвет растительных мотивов в стиле декаданса....

----------


## mlch

Новая улица?

----------


## mlch

Или Белинского

----------


## mlch

А возможно - Лидерсовский бульвар?

----------


## Pumik

Лермонтовский или Веры Имбер

----------


## VikZu

Еще раз... Ближе всех- *Жемчужина*. Плюсы буду давать завтра утром. :smileflag: 
Кстати морды этих зверей не увидишь и с 2х метров, Они обращены друг к другу и с улицы воспринимаются как непонятный узор. Но вот стоит подойти поближе... Я ж говорю, что ходил мимо них много лет, а увидел только вчера.

----------


## Pumik

Сабанский пер

----------


## Vicki

или Нахимова пер

----------


## Vicki

нет, не Нахимова.
может Базарная или Успенская в первых номерах?

----------


## Iriya

может в районе Куликового Поля?

----------


## VikZu

Еще раз... Ближе всех- *Жемчужина*. Потом* АнастасияЮ* и *Халепа!!*

----------


## Pumik

Итальянский бульвар или Пироговского?

----------


## jk

семинарская

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

киностудия?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Быть может Ю. Олеши, Карантинный спуск?!

----------


## VikZu

Улицу правильно назвал *jk* cтавлю +.
Осталось назвать дом.
*Jorjic* я конечно извиняюсь, но Ваша торба для личек забита по самое это самое, и написать Вам не могу....Вот ссылка, где я вывесил Ваше фото http://news2000.org.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1478&start=135

----------


## jk

он красный)

----------


## Мелодия

Cельхозинститут

----------


## VikZu

Даа!!!
Это сельхозакадемия, с улицы Семинарской, до "исторического материализма" - семинария. Но кто поставил туда отбивные тумбы с ликами языческих служителей, это конечно покрыто мраком времен...
Кому не жалко поставьте 2й плюс для *jk*, а то у меня на нем плюcомет клинит, жалко ему плюсов... :smileflag: 
Фото вывешу попозжее...
А вы милочка *Мелодия* опоздали

----------


## капибара

поставила :smileflag:

----------


## Мелодия

> Даа!!!
> Это сельхозакадемия, с улицы Семинарской, до "исторического материализма" - семинария. Но кто поставил туда отбивные тумбы с ликами языческих служителей, это конечно покрыто мраком времен...
> Кому не жалко поставьте 2й плюс для *jk*, а то у меня на нем плюcомет клинит, жалко ему плюсов...
> Фото вывешу попозжее...
> А вы милочка *Мелодия* опоздали


 Так я, милок, и не спешила :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

Вот эта подворотня Сельхозакадемии со стороны Семинарской улицы.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это сельхозакадемия, с улицы Семинарской, до "исторического материализма" - семинария. Но кто поставил туда отбивные тумбы с ликами языческих служителей, это конечно покрыто мраком времен...


 В городе много тумб с похожими "ликами". Я раньше считал, что это львы. Где-то здесь на форуме это даже уже обсуждалось. Теперь ясно, что я ошибался. Мне кажется, что эти тумбы спасло то, что их засыпали, и, соответственно, изображения не стерлись и не закрасились. Не думаю, что на каждой тумбе вырезалось оригинальное украшение.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

засыпали? а щас откопали?

----------


## Jorjic

> засыпали? а щас откопали?


 Я имел в виду, что ворот, как таковых, не стало. И полузасыпанные тумбы не красили.

----------


## VikZu

> В городе много тумб с похожими "ликами". Я раньше считал, что это львы. Где-то здесь на форуме это даже уже обсуждалось. Теперь ясно, что я ошибался. Мне кажется, что эти тумбы спасло то, что их засыпали, и, соответственно, изображения не стерлись и не закрасились. Не думаю, что на каждой тумбе вырезалось оригинальное украшение.


 Что-то я читал на эту тему. Однако именно таких морд не помню. Или эти лучше всех сохранились7  Возможно... Но мне кажется один домовладелец поставил себе такие морды, всем другим(особенно женам :smileflag: ) понравилось и они начали заказывать подобное. И какие из них первые, а какие клоны нам уже не разобрать.
Природа человеческая проста и неизменна...

----------


## Maksy

Где находится?

----------


## VikZu

Ланжероновская (Ласточкина)

----------


## piryur

Может быть... Тираспольская?

----------


## Omega

Троицкая/Пушкинская?

----------


## Maksy

Всё мимо уважаемые котики...
Да, прошу ответ давать через косую черту, т.к. улица достаточно длинная. Piryur ближе всех...

----------


## Demon99

Успенская 78. Бюро оценки Стефановича(вроде).
Красиво сделано... По европейски.
А раньше там старик ножи точил... Прямо в окне.
Вот так все меняется...

----------


## Maksy

Точно! Только не понятно на каком европейском языке они это написали....

----------


## VikZu

> Точно! Только не понятно на каком европейском языке они это написали....


 На транслите :smileflag: , Na translite

----------


## K_McKormik

> Точно! Только не понятно на каком европейском языке они это написали....


 на "олбанском" ?

----------


## sas6a

Получите

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Спиридоновская?

----------


## sas6a

ага

----------


## sas6a

вот он

----------


## sas6a

Этот так же быстро будет отгадан

----------


## Скрытик

> Спиридоновская?


 Кажись по второму кругу пошли  :smileflag: 
В прошлый раз я отгадал )))

----------


## Скрытик

> Этот так же быстро будет отгадан


 Комсомольская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

ага  :smileflag: 
второй - Успенская угол Кузнечной

----------


## sas6a

Кайзеру + плиз, извините за повторы500 страниц всё таки

----------


## Viktoz

> Кайзеру + плиз, извините за повторы500 страниц всё таки


 добавил.

----------


## VikZu

Я думаю можно спросить...
Где эта церковь и это зеркало?

----------


## Fankoni

Базарная/Лидерсовский !?

----------


## Viktoz

Между Белинского и Лидерсовским бульваром. Конечная 2-го и третьего троллейбуса.

----------


## Velena

> Между Белинского и Лидерсовским бульваром. Конечная 2-го и третьего троллейбуса.


 Храм прямо на остановке??? Храм занимает угол Белинскогои Базарной- предыдущий оратор прав.А фасадом он выходит именно на Белинского. Между Белинского и Лидерсовским находится кафе У фонтана с одной стороны, и памятник голодомору - с другой.

----------


## Viktoz

> Между Белинского и Лидерсовским находится кафе У фонтана с одной стороны, и памятник голодомору - с другой.


 И конечная 2-го и 3-го троллейбуса с третьей стороны.

----------


## VikZu

> Базарная/Лидерсовский !?


 Все правы , но правее всех* Fankoni*, потому что он первый.
Я разбазарил все свои плюсы на любимую тему с авторскими фото, поэтому кто может поставьте пожалста Фанкони +!
Ей богу прошу последний раз!
Итак зеркало- часть навесой рекламы фирмы "Монолит" находящейся в новострое по Лидерсовскому бульвару 19/21.
Отражается церковь МП иконы Божьей матери "Всех скорбящих радосте" по Базарной 2а, стоящей наискосок от "Монолита", за павильоном конечной остановки троллейбусов.

----------


## VikZu

Вот она церковь снятая сегодня вечером.

----------


## Velena

> поэтому кто может поставьте пожалста Фанкони +!
> Ей богу прошу последний раз!


 Сделано)

----------


## NeMo

> вот он


 Койкова 7. Там жил мой друг. Центральный эркер, 
второй этаж, никогда не забуду.

----------


## verda

Извините, если не в тему - но где ещё истинные знатоки Одессы, если не здесь?
Есть ли в Одессе хоть одна конная статуя? Не считая, конечно, ту полуконную на Александровском проспекте. Моя подруга-шведка отмочила, что Дюк сидит на коне, вот я и задумалась...

----------


## VikZu

Есть!
Только конь морской -Дельфин...

----------


## Mamasha

А памятник апельсину? Там же целая карета (правда не знаю где сейчас стоит)

----------


## Jorjic

> А памятник апельсину? Там же целая карета (правда не знаю где сейчас стоит)


 Апельсин стоит в начале Преображенской над морем. А памятник с наездником (наездницей) - Европа на быке (9 ст. Б.Фонтана).

----------


## mlch

Это все всадники и всадницы. А вот настоящей КОННОЙ статуи в Одессе нет, пожалуй.

----------


## verda

Да, я тоже так думаю. Ведь конные статуи ставились завоевателям и полководцам, а у нас город мирный, торговый. Правильно?

----------


## VikZu

> Это все всадники и всадницы. А вот настоящей КОННОЙ статуи в Одессе нет, пожалуй.


 Эт дааа...
Даже казак на проспекте сидит на земле, то-ли с похмелья, то-ли ушибленный об землю. И коняка его явно жалеет...
Есть еще комодная статуэтка в память зеленого фургона, в саду скульптур. Там тоже есть лошади.

Я предлагаю посадить на коня Бабеля, в очках и с ручкой вставочкой за ухом. Он ведь служил в 1й Конной армии у самого товарища Буденного!

----------


## mlch

> Эт дааа...
> 
> Я предлагаю посадить на коня Бабеля, в очках и с ручкой вставочкой за ухом. Он ведь служил в 1й Конной армии у самого товарища Буденного!


 Мысль не лишенная логики!  :smileflag: 
Думаю, что Исаак Эммануилович вполне оценил бы юмор...

----------


## Скрытик

Есть еще барон Мюнхгаузен, правда от лошади только передок, в Чабанке  :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

> Есть еще барон Мюнхгаузен, правда от лошади только передок, в Чабанке


 Не видел...
Но это видимо единственный настоящий всадник, военный и на коне. Ну на полконе.(полкане)

----------


## LesM

> Не видел...
> Но это видимо единственный настоящий всадник, военный и на коне. Ну на полконе.(полкане)


 У меня нет видовых фотографий.  Только такие:

----------


## AG-ents

> ...
> Я предлагаю посадить на коня Бабеля, в очках и с ручкой вставочкой за ухом. Он ведь служил в 1й Конной армии у самого товарища Буденного!


 Одобрям ! 
Тем более что Гурвиц обещал всенародное голосование после скандала с первым проэктом !

----------


## VikZu

> У меня нет видовых фотографий.  Только такие:


 А могла быть загадка! Или Боян?

----------


## Iriya

вот..загадка на скорость..)

----------


## Maksy

Михайловская / Мельницкая
тут:

----------


## verda

Ивановский путепровод?

----------


## mlch

Когда-то давно мы тут в этой теме говорили про львов, которые стояли у входа в Старую Биржу. Не помню, как это было связано с загадками, но обсуждалось именно тут.
А вот изображения этих львов тогда никто найти не смог.
Где-то с месяц назад мне впервые попались на глаза фотокопии с двух гравюр с изображением Старой Биржи до реконструкции (Со свободным пространством за колоннадой) И на одной из них я увидел этих самых львов! 
Делюсь находкой  :smileflag:

----------


## sas6a

Фото есть а где это было не знаю, помогите

----------


## AG-ents

Внешне на разваленную синагогу возле Пересыпьского моста похоже... , но я не знаю историю ее создания...

----------


## Jorjic

> Внешне на разваленную синагогу возле Пересыпьского моста похоже... , но я не знаю историю ее создания...


 Очень похоже.

----------


## Viktoz

> Фото есть а где это было не знаю, помогите


 На Пересыпи, в конце Лесной улицы. Церковь Св. Николая Чудотворца
Вот фото:
Вложение 191695

----------


## Jorjic

> Делюсь находкой.


 Большое спасибо, очень интересно. Жаль, плюсомет не сработал.

----------


## Viktoz

> Очень похоже.


  SORRY Jorjic, не видел Вашего сообщения. Но это таки да, эта самая церковь.

----------


## sas6a

спасибо!

----------


## sas6a

Таки да плюсомёт не фурычит

----------


## Jorjic

> SORRY Jorjic, не видел Вашего сообщения. Но это таки да, эта самая церковь.


 Нет проблем. Просто сработали одновременно. Лучше так, чем пустота.

----------


## Rain Woman

> вот..загадка на скорость..)


 синее здание в далеке похоже на Бизнес Центр Планета на Балковской

----------


## Iriya

> Михайловская / Мельницкая
> тут:


 верно!
эт вид с моего окна)

----------


## Demon99

> верно!
> эт вид с моего окна)


 Забавно! Это ж с какого этажа? С 5-6 , я так понимаю, коллега!

----------


## sas6a

А здание банка "пивденный"?

----------


## VikZu

А давайте еще спрошу. На скорость скорее всего.
Где?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Первая мысль - территория Лермонтовского санатория.

----------


## VikZu

Нет.

----------


## Alternativa

> А давайте еще спрошу. На скорость скорее всего.
> Где?


 По моему это уже было, М.Арнаутская напротив Мега Макса

----------


## VikZu

Да конечно!
Но я раньше этого не видел.
Хотя 500 страниц посмотреть, можно и отвращение заработать к загадкам...
Все равно ставлю +.

----------


## VikZu

Таких наяд, дриад, мавок много по городу. До начала 90х они были серые, облупленые или наоборот закрашены дасятками слоев краски. Эту отреставрировали однрй из первыз и она бросалась в глаза уже лет 15 назад.

----------


## Latina

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где у нас такое? Никак не могу опознать.

----------


## VikZu

А откуда фото. Судя по качеству или телефоном снято сейчас, или в 80е годы на советскую цветную пленку(как вспомню, так вздрогну!)
Где Вы раскопали такую фотку? дайте хоть какую наводку где рыть...

----------


## Jorjic

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где у нас такое? Никак не могу опознать.


 Очень похоже на дворик Дворца моряков.

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Да уж, мне тоже интерестно, это когда снято?

----------


## Latina

> А откуда фото. Судя по качеству или телефоном снято сейчас, или в 80е годы на советскую цветную пленку(как вспомню, так вздрогну!)
> Где Вы раскопали такую фотку? дайте хоть какую наводку где рыть...


 Это кадр из фильма о приключениях Петрова и Васечкина, снятого в 83 г. на горячо всеми любимую пленку "Свема" ;-)
Не довелось пока побывать во дворике Дворца моряков, но кажется, что это очень возможный вариант.

----------


## Магистер

Если не ошибаюсь - это двор на приморском.... еще в прошлом году там было заведение "Одесский дворик"... точно Дворец моряков.

----------


## Де Виль

А не гостиницы ли Лондонской это внутренний дворик?

----------


## VikZu

> Это кадр из фильма о приключениях Петрова и Васечкина, снятого в 83 г. на горячо всеми любимую пленку "Свема" ;-)
> Не довелось пока побывать во дворике Дворца моряков, но кажется, что это очень возможный вариант.


 Да, фильм снимался на нашей киностудии, Режиссер - москвич. Съёмочная група наша, но сейчас все люди снимавший эту картину отсутствуют. Не сезон, да и кризис кошмарит киностудию. Вот и подался народ кто в отпуск, кто на вольные хлеба.Марина Багрий -Шахматова  тоже была в съёмочной группе, но она сидит высоко, и с ней я не могу контактироватьвать (по личным причинам). Попробуйте спросите у нее сами, Ссылку я Вам привел.

----------


## Velena

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где у нас такое? Никак не могу опознать.


 Это точно дворик дворца моряков- вчера не поленилась туда зайти- видела правда, через окно- но фонтанчик и лестница с полукруглыми перилами на месте...

----------


## AG-ents

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где у нас такое? Никак не могу опознать.


 В советское время там был летний кинотеатр, а рядом еще один дворик с выходом тыльной стороны бывшего ТЮЗа

----------


## Latina

Спасибо всем! Теперь знаю, куда себя направлять 
А чтобы попасть в этот дворик, нужно сначала войти в само помещение Дворца моряков?

----------


## Люсьен*

Вроде да.

----------


## Магистер

точно да!  :smileflag:

----------


## sas6a

Скорее всего на скорость..........

----------


## АнастасияЮ

похоже на Мечеть

----------


## Мелодия

Филармония

----------


## Freez

> Скорее всего на скорость..........


 Церковь напротив ЦУМа.

----------


## xifedor

Плоховато видно, но не Щепкина ли это 1/3 (второй дом от Преображенской)?

----------


## Viktoz

Очень похоже на налоговую на Ласточкина.

----------


## mlch

> Церковь напротив ЦУМа.


 Опередил! 
Это таки да церковь на Пушкинской.

----------


## VikZu

Вот это? 
Похоже...

----------


## Jorjic

Это, наверное, даже загадкой трудно назвать. Но мне очень понравилось. И все-таки, где это?

----------


## Fankoni

Александровский  :smileflag:

----------


## Mamasha

Не знаю, Дача или как там, сан. Чкалова?

----------


## mlch

> Это, наверное, даже загадкой трудно назвать. Но мне очень понравилось. И все-таки, где это?


 Ну, судя по виднеющемуся на заднем плане "Мерседесу" - где-то в районе парка Шевченко

----------


## Richard_I

> Это, наверное, даже загадкой трудно назвать. Но мне очень понравилось. И все-таки, где это?


 ресторан "Александровский" на Белинского (Fankoni прав)

----------


## Fankoni

> Ну, судя по виднеющемуся на заднем плане "Мерседесу" - где-то в районе парка Шевченко


 Енто не Мерседес, а Белинского/Мукачевский, на переднем плане недавно открывшийся ресторан "Александровский"  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Енто не Мерседес, а Белинского/Мукачевский, на переднем плане недавно открывшийся ресторан "Александровский"


 Вполне возможно. Давно в том районе не был.

----------


## Jorjic

> Александровский


 Да, все верно. Очень он приятно смотрится.

----------


## VikZu

По этой улице хожу почти каждый день уже лет 8. Когда "вывесили колготки" не знаю. Первый раз вижу такое граффити.
Итак-Где?

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Это не Отрадная, напротив Музкомедии?

----------


## VikZu

Не-а. Хотя примерно по одной из улиц истекающих из этого места. Чё эт я загнул?

----------


## Maksy

Лермонтовский? кстати подобных рисунков есть ещё пара штук, но местоположение вылетело из головы...

----------


## Kapy4inka

я тоже помню, что такие колготки висят на отрадной..
может тогда пер Мукачевский? или ул Уютная? или Ясная?

----------


## VikZu

Мои "колготки" :smileflag:  висят в другом месте.

----------


## carlitos

Может в начале Пантелеймоновской?

----------


## Freez

Улица Довженко?

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Напротив Сильпо на Французском на заборе киностудии?

----------


## VikZu

Freez -рулит! ставлю +
АнастасияЮ очень близко, но в этом месте на заборе киностудии вист мемодоска об одной из первых пионерских организаций в Одессе и каракули городской сумасшедшей, бабульки лет 80ти.
А колготки висят почти напротив, в начале ул Довженко, слева от дома со слоником. Всё равно ставлю +
Кстати кто знает где еще оставила зеленые иероглифы безумная бабка? Я знаю как минимум еще 2 места. Думаю это можно считать загадкой.

----------


## АнастасияЮ

На заборе киностудии раньше тоже были колготки, но видно их замазала безумная бабка, перед тем ка написать иероглифы...

----------


## Pumik

> По этой улице хожу почти каждый день уже лет 8. Когда "вывесили колготки" не знаю.


 5 лет они там точно висят :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

еще зеленые иероглифы на стене Винзавода  видела

----------


## Maksy

Угадываем товарищи!

----------


## flyer-korowka

Это на Прохоровской! Чуть дальше Мясоедовской.

----------


## Maksy

точно!

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Не знаю, было ли подобное... ну в общем так...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Варненская?

----------


## kon-stantin

случайно не здание МЧС на прохоровской?

----------


## капибара

М. Говорова рядом со зданием детской поликлиники №4

----------


## VikZu

По поводу зеленых иероглифов закрываю тему. Есть они еще на полукруглой ребристой стене киностудии и под лестницей музкомедии недалеко от дельфина с девицей.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> М. Говорова рядом со зданием детской поликлиники №4


 Точно!!!!! Именно кусок этого здания и есть на фото. Но, слышала, таких "историй" по городу масса :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Довольно известные развалины недавнего происхождения. 
Что и где?

----------


## Freez

> Довольно известные развалины недавнего происхождения. 
> Что и где?


 все что осталось от лифта на Чкаловском  :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> все что осталось от лифта на Чкаловском


 Ну, это рекорд скорости!!!!!!! +1

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Что за здание растянулось на целый квартал и на какой улице?

----------


## Good++++

Канатная, 40

----------


## капибара

> Точно!!!!! Именно кусок этого здания и есть на фото. Но, слышала, таких "историй" по городу масса


 а +?

----------


## Maksy

Канатная, 40

----------


## Милена-84

> все что осталось от лифта на Чкаловском


 какой кошмар...как-то я это упустила....

----------


## Freez

> Ну, это рекорд скорости!!!!!!! +1


 Чего-то плюсика не вижу  :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Канатная, 40


 
Не, народ, я так не играю.... Завтра пойду с фотиком "сложные" картинки искать, а то просто вам всё, что в компе накопала...

Good++++ ты что там учился??? +1 (вроде добавила - проверь, а то у мя с этим проблемы :smileflag:  )

Самое интересное, что указатель действительно 40-40, но там 2 здания (40 и 40б). Вот так :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Получите от меня загадку. Простенькую.

----------


## Velena

> Получите от меня загадку. Простенькую.


 Кажется Большая Арнаутская

----------


## Kapy4inka

Белинского?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Все неправильно.

----------


## Kapy4inka

успенская

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

нет

----------


## Viktoz

Напоминает Карантинный спуск.

----------


## Kapy4inka

базарная

----------


## Velena

Куйбышева

----------


## K_McKormik

Военный спуск ?
Карантинный спуск ?

----------


## Дениска

Похоже не далеко от Пироговской во дворе (дворец моряков рядом что-ли, там еще техника военная стоит).

----------


## Одиночка

Это район дворов по ул. Пироговской(411й госпиталь+храм возле него+дом офицеров)Где-то недалеко от вышеперечисленных зданий.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Все неправильно. Но есть версии, которые "тепленькие", расположены очень и очень близко...

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Польский спуск.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Подсказка сделала свое дело.
Вот ответ.


*АнастасияЮ* +1

----------


## Одиночка

Ладно теперь я...
Это где??

----------


## Скрытик

Привоз?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Привоз. Фруктовый пассажъ. Внутри, между корпусами пассажа. По внешнему виду - явно снято недавно, после закрытия там торговли.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Этот лес находится в Одессе!!! Вот только где??? (только попробуйте мне быстро угадать - зарэжу :smileflag:  )

----------


## Скрытик

Куликово поле?

----------


## Одиночка

Ленпоселок?

----------


## Vaita

парк Победы?

----------


## Viktoz

парк Шевченко, Пионерский

----------


## Де Виль

Возле обл администрации.

----------


## Зимняя

> Возле обл администрации.


  ближе к Канатной даже, с тыльной стороны

----------


## Де Виль

> ближе к Канатной даже, с тыльной стороны


 Да именно это и имела ввиду, мы там гуляем часто с малой)

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> парк Шевченко, Пионерский


 Пионерский парк???? а есть такой? или это парк Победы так обозвали. Если да, то это пока самое близкое!

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Пионерский парк--это под Приморским бульваром

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Пионерский парк--это под Приморским бульваром


 гы... а я и не ..нала

----------


## Tancovschitsa

ладно.. ловите подсказку - смотрите внимательно!!!

и исчо! это - не парк (в классическом его понимании)

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

монастырь какой-та?

----------


## Viktoz

ботанический сад

----------


## job2001

санаторий аркадия?

----------


## Лимонадик

на 16-ой фонтана похоже

----------


## GSX-R

Институт Сухопутных войск
или парк возле ул. Артилерийской
 или 2-е кладбище

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Территория Юридической академии?!

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Территория Юридической академии?!


 "Умничка дочка" (с)!!!!!!! В глубине видна церковь Св. Татьяны на 4й станции. Сфотографированы заросли возле главного корпуса

serg_anatol +1

----------


## AG-ents

Где летает эта птичка ?

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Пушкинская

----------


## Velena

> Где летает эта птичка ?


 Бебеля,12-14

----------


## AG-ents

> Бебеля,12-14


 Правда, сейчас это ул. Еврейская  :smileflag: 

+1

Недавно установили памятник операм прямо на улице.

----------


## Velena

> Правда, сейчас это ул. Еврейская 
> 
> +1
> 
> Недавно установили памятник операм прямо на улице.


 Неплохой кстати памятник.

----------


## AG-ents

> Неплохой кстати памятник.


 Учитывая судьбу многих наших памятников, сомневаюсь, что эти голубки будут там долго виться ... 

P.S.
Вы не иначе как там работаете ? - мне казалось, что это будет трудная загадка

----------


## Ginger

> Учитывая судьбу многих наших памятников, сомневаюсь, что эти голубки будут там долго виться ... 
> 
> P.S.
> Вы не иначе как там работаете ? - мне казалось, что это будет трудная загадка


 Чуть-чуть не успела :smileflag: 
В соседней теме выкладывали фотки :smileflag: 
ЗЫ. Только адреса я там не нашла...

----------


## Velena

> Учитывая судьбу многих наших памятников, сомневаюсь, что эти голубки будут там долго виться ... 
> 
> P.S.
> Вы не иначе как там работаете ? - мне казалось, что это будет трудная загадка


 Когда-то  меня там работал отец- поэтому и помню, как Бебеля). Сама к этой структуре отношения не имею)но живу недалеко)

----------


## Jorjic

> Учитывая судьбу многих наших памятников, сомневаюсь, что эти голубки будут там долго виться ... 
> P.S. Вы не иначе как там работаете ? - мне казалось, что это будет трудная загадка


 Надеюсь, что долго. Место все-таки необычное.
Какая же она трудная, если памятник только установили и везде были об этом публикации с фото.

----------


## AG-ents

> Надеюсь, что долго. Место все-таки необычное.
> Какая же она трудная, если памятник только установили и везде были об этом публикации с фото.


 - Место хоть и необычное  , но помнится мне там одного товарища ( или не товарища) прямо на выходе расстреляли и киллера вроде до сих пор не нашли...   Думаю ночью там вахту никто стоять не будет...

- Птичку я аккуратно вырезал и в загадке памятника совсем не видно

----------


## Jorjic

Вот такой интересный домик с барельефами. И вообще он очень симпатичный. Жаль, там сейчас ремонт и весь показать нельзя.
 

Где он находится?

----------


## Vaita

Французский бульвар?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

ага, вид со стороны Азарова

----------


## Pumik

Лермонтовский переулок

----------


## Jorjic

> Французский бульвар?


 Да, это Французский бульвар, 11б. Дом в глубине двора.

----------


## Vaita

Это был мой юбилейный плюсик  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Это был мой юбилейный плюсик


 Поздравляю. Рад, что поучаствовал.

----------


## Одиночка

такой зверек где расположился?нука-нука...

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Ни на Канатной ли? Между Пироговской и Семинарской..

----------


## Одиночка

Не-не-не-не... Холодно блин. Совсем не там

----------


## Pumik

соборная площадь, возле школы

----------


## НЕКИ

> такой зверек где расположился?нука-нука...


 Между 7 и 8 Фонтана, на доме с нотариусом, возле школы. Каждый день,  когда выезжаю с ул. Леваневского на Фонтанскую дорогу вижу. Прикольно...

----------


## Одиночка

НЕКИ +адин!
эта пять))
Идем дальше...

----------


## Одиночка

Такая фигура где по-Вашему,уважаемые?

----------


## Магистер

Гоголя?

----------


## Ginger

> Гоголя?


 На Гоголя такого точно нет

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Канатная? ближе в Палладуиму? Там есть новенькие интересные дома...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Одиночка, убедительная просьба выкладывать фотографии через ресурс, который уменьшает их до нормального размера. Рекомендую www.radikal.ru Или вручную уменьшать. Очень долго открываются.*

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

по загадке - начало ул. Новосельского

----------


## Одиночка

Все догадки-мимо.Ищо давайте!
Ура товарищи

----------


## Одиночка

Подсказка: НЕ Центр и не Поселок Котовского

----------


## Viktoz

Судя по балконам и пристройке - это внутри двора.
 На картинке - по моему княгиня Ольга.
Смею предположить что это Ольгиевская, или   где-то рядом, может Коблевская или Княжеская.

----------


## Vaita

> На картинке - по моему княгиня Ольга.
> Смею предположить что это Ольгиевская, или где-то рядом, может Коблевская или Княжеская.


  При более деталном расмотрении видно, что   на картинке мужик с усами, какойто мальтиский рыцарь

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Варненская & Филатова?

----------


## Одиночка

Все тщетно!!!Неправильно!
Продолжаем измышлять...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Определите границы района, а то "измышлять" (с) будем долго...  :smileflag: 

Балковская или Торговая & Коблевская?

----------


## Pumik

район Фонтана, Каманина и т.п.

----------


## Одиночка

Таирова-Вузовский

----------


## Tancovschitsa

не может же быть частный сектор на Фонтане в районе Д. Донского????

----------


## Милена-84

а может это просто Ваш дом  :smileflag:  и мы его не видели....

----------


## Alternativa

Тополева, Шишкина, Костанди?

----------


## titanka

не Фонтан, а Люстдорфская дорога, Меркатор? Или школа, там есть еще "Гармония"

----------


## Tancovschitsa

зацепил так зацепил! 
Даешь больше вида на фотке!!!!!

----------


## Одиночка

Уже ближе..Район Тополевой Костанди Левитана и проч.

----------


## Одиночка

> а может это просто Ваш дом  и мы его не видели....


 Ага..щас С чего этто..
Хотя и на том спасибо..стоит выложить фотку какого-то там особняка,и становшся олигархом автоматично

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Я тут вообще грешным делом на ОблГаи подумала )))

хм.. если дом олигарха, то моя 2я идея тоже отпадает, но!  как вариант - дом между Вузовским, Итал Авто и Папашон, а?

----------


## Одиночка

Не совсем верно... но уже теплее
ОблГАИ...доооооооо... Чтоб начальник далеко не ехал

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Насколько я помню, это на Королева, между Тополева и ОблГАИ?!

----------


## Alternativa

В районе линии 13 трамвая- Королева.

----------


## Одиночка

Опять не совсем правильно... чуть дальше,в сторону Таирова

----------


## Joozy

мне кажется,что это школа напротив облгаи,63 вроде

----------


## Vaita

это Королева 26 ? там еще скорая помлщь,  детская поликлиника, какоето учебное заведение

----------


## Одиночка

нененене Опять таки... сдайомся дружно всей толпой?Или ещо подергаетесь?

----------


## Alternativa

Давайте предполагать по "квадратам":

М. Жукова...... 
Ак. Глушко...... 
Левитана..... 
Ак. Вильямса....  

Угадывайте..., а то, придется, завтра все бросить и "мониторить" район

----------


## Одиночка

Это да...
ЗЫ:Левитана

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Точно!!! Я об этом тоже уже думала - мониторить!!! Тем более, завтра -выходной...
Короче так, назначаем время (допустим 14:оо), место, берём фонари  и всей толпой идём искать стенку и дядьку )))
А как иначе? Русские ведь не знаються ))))))

Но, мне кааца, Глушко и Вильямса далековато...


урааааааа!!! круг поиска сужаеться)))

----------


## Одиночка

Нуну...нуну...
аццкий отжиг
афтар песчи ищо
ящик водки,гитару не забудьте взять..)))скучно искать будет

----------


## Одиночка

ИМХО фиг вы дядьку и стенку найдете...
)))))))

----------


## Одиночка

кводратег:Левитана-18Я Линия-Костанди
МТ:193,185
Удачи,сталкеры)))

----------


## Joozy

поликлиника №20

----------


## Одиночка

Ненене
Левитана-Тульская
меняем кводрат)

----------


## Joozy

тогда Люстдорфская-Левитана,там вроде есть такие парапетики)))

----------


## Alternativa

А.Невского Люстдорфская дорога. 
На Левитана я  такого не видела, может плохо смотрела.

----------


## Одиночка

Вглубь квадрата взглянуть можно хоть раз? Все по его окраине рыщете

----------


## Joozy

> Мдя.. хреновые из вас знатоки родного города...
> Вглубь квадрата взглянуть можно хоть раз? Все по его окраине рыщете


 не только родного города,а ещё и родного района-я живу прям за ОБЛГАИ и точно видел эту штуковину)))

----------


## Одиночка

Тада какие проблемы?))Не можем вспомнить где это?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Давай подсказки

----------


## Joozy

> Тада какие проблемы?))Не можем вспомнить где это?


 мог бы-вспомнил бы,и видел же это раз 1000,но где-хрен его знает :smileflag:

----------


## titanka

На Левитана, напротив продмагазина и аптеки (что в 9-ти этажке) - там раньше был хоз. магазин, теперь не знаю что, перед ним еще площадка, транспорт может развернуться. За ним частный сектор.
Вот похоже на строение этого бывшего хоз. магазина, кстати двухэтажного

----------


## Одиночка

Насчот частного сектора верно,все остальное нэат!!!

----------


## Ginger

> Мдя.. хреновые из вас знатоки родного города...


 Имхо, после такого заявления загадку можно игнорировать. Из-за уважения к этому человеку, тэк скэзэть :smileflag: 
Если для автора хреновы знатоки города, которые не запоминают каждый новый узорчик на свежепостроенном маленьком многоэтажном скромном доме в наших далёких, но почему-то элитных краях, то ноу каментс

----------


## Pumik

> Имхо, после такого заявления загадку можно игнорировать. Из-за уважения к этому человеку, тэк скэзэть
> Если для автора хреновы знатоки города, которые не запоминают каждый новый узорчик на свежепостроенном маленьком многоэтажном скромном доме в наших далёких, но почему-то элитных краях, то ноу каментс


 100 %, не, ну для кого то это родной город, а вообще то это поселок Таирова.

----------


## Одиночка

> Имхо, после такого заявления загадку можно игнорировать. Из-за уважения к этому человеку, тэк скэзэть
> Если для автора хреновы знатоки города, которые не запоминают каждый новый узорчик на свежепостроенном маленьком многоэтажном скромном доме в наших далёких, но почему-то элитных краях, то ноу каментс


 Извините,никого не хотел обидеть...
Простите великодушно

----------


## Одиночка

А насчот всяких сволочей,которые на нашей земле понастраивали особнячки(хижины блин,халупы заваливающиеся)Полностью согласен. Узорчик,просто интересным показался...Но если кому то кажется что автор данной загадки имеет цель оскорбить всех форумчан то тогда извините,я сниму данную загадку с повестки дня.Вопросы будут?Ответ говорю,чтоб уже никто не обижался на какого-то там жлоба.Итак этто улица Тульская.Всем спасибо.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Тульская. Действительно, как можно не знать.

----------


## Jorjic

Ну что вы набросились на человека. Здесь на форуме самые разные люди, разного возраста, разного стиля общения. Мне кажется, стоит быть толерантным, тем более, что это явно не носило хамский характер, скорее стеб. Что касается загадки - в заглавии темы присутствует слово "современность", а это оно и есть. В этой игре у участников разные цели - кто-то хочет загадать посложнее загадку, а кто-то хочет просто показать то, на что стоит обратить внимание. Я, например, много неожиданного "увидел" из того, что было под самым носом, но оставалось незамеченным. Прошу прощения за столь длинное отступление.
А в продолжение темы "наскальной живописи" - вот такое изображение. Мне оно показалось нетривиальным. Предупреждаю - это не внутри двора.

----------


## Jorjic

Дружное молчание...
Тогда еще одно фото. На сей раз это скульптура. Примерно метрах в 30 от предыдущей "картины".

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Санаторий им. Чкалова?

----------


## Jorjic

> Санаторий им. Чкалова?


 Нет, это территория можно сказать "ничейная".

----------


## Лимонадик

за дворцом спорта

----------


## Jorjic

> за дворцом спорта


 Нет, это ближе к центру города.

----------


## Одиночка

французский бульвар?

----------


## Jorjic

> французский бульвар?


 Ну, во-первых Франбуль достаточно большой, а во-вторых - нет. Видимо, это место не очень посещаемое, хотя я думал, что на форуме есть люди, которые там тусуются, и ожидал мгновенного ответа.

----------


## Одиночка

Да я гдето видел а где не помню О!7ой роддом?ну или недалеко от него?

----------


## Jorjic

> Да я гдето видел а где не помню О!7ой роддом?ну или недалеко от него?


 Если я не ошибаюсь, это где-то на Черемушках. Разве это ближе к центру, чем Дворец спорта? Я имею за центр примерно Горсад, Дерибасовскую. Отсюда до места пешочком, неспеша минут 40, а то и меньше.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Может быть, где-то в районе ул. Черноморской или Отрадной?!

*P.S.* Автор настенной живописи, явно что-то курит...  :smileflag:

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Возле моря, в районе пляжа Ланжерон или Отрада.

----------


## Jorjic

> Возле моря, в районе пляжа Ланжерон или Отрада.


 Хотелось бы точнее. Все-таки это примерно 2 км побережья.

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Давно там не была, может на пирсе высоком.

----------


## Jorjic

> Давно там не была, может на пирсе высоком.


 Нет, это не на пирсе. Где же на пирсе травка растет?

----------


## VikZu

На Отраде такого точно не видел, Ланжерон?

----------


## Jorjic

> На Отраде такого точно не видел, Ланжерон?


 Район определен верно. Если точнее не будет - плюсик Ваш. А вдруг найдется любитель закоулков?

----------


## Скрытик

Автокино?

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Это напротив пирса, на который по ступенькам можно поднятся?

----------


## Viktoz

Может это в парке Юморинленда бывшего?
Или   лодочная станция?

----------


## Jorjic

Что ж, раз больше ответов нет, подведем итоги. 
Эти фото сделаны  за дельфинарием в самом начале массива на Ланжероне. Каменная скульптура, видимо, реклама мастерской, находящейся рядом. Что означает графити, я не знаю. Место достаточно запущенное и экзотическое. Правда, там уже идет (за забором, видным на фото) строительство гостиницы при дельфинарии.
Обещанный плюсит получает VikZu и Viktoz06, подобравшийся ближе всех.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Задание на скорость реакции, хотя...

Где сий кораблик расположился? (ммм... фото получилось не фонтан, завтра постараюсь переделать)

----------


## Jorjic

> Задание на скорость реакции, хотя...
> Где сий кораблик расположился? (ммм... фото получилось не фонтан, завтра постараюсь переделать)


 Не надо завтра. Этот кораблик на голове у дамы на Большой Арнаутской.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Не надо завтра. Этот кораблик на голове у дамы на Большой Арнаутской.


 

но всё же... +1

что? тоже каждый день мимо на работу?

----------


## Jorjic

> что? тоже каждый день мимо на работу?


 Нет. Просто когда-то жил в трех кварталах от нее. Да и фонтанчик приметный. Он появился один из первых во времена полного развала.

----------


## Ginger

> Он появился один из первых во времена полного развала.


 А можно уточнить когда? Середина-конец 90х?
На сколько я знаю, реставрация и надстройка этажей была относительно недавно

----------


## mlch

> А можно уточнить когда? Середина-конец 90х?
> На сколько я знаю, реставрация и надстройка этажей была относительно недавно


 Году в 93 - 94, как мне помнится....

----------


## Ginger

> Году в 93 - 94, как мне помнится....


 Т.е здание имеет такой вид уже 15 лет? О_о

----------


## mlch

> Т.е здание имеет такой вид уже 15 лет? О_о


 Точный срок не скажу, но не меньше десяти.

----------


## Скрытик

> Точный срок не скажу, но не меньше десяти.


 Больше 10  :smileflag: 
В 95м году был в этом здании в одной фирме.

----------


## Ginger

Ну понятно, относительный свежак. Вот только не могу понять - что привлекает такие толпы фотографирующихся :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Дюковский?

----------


## Одиночка

Ненеененене

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Хаджибейский парк.

----------


## Одиночка

К сожалению нет

----------


## Скрытик

Слободка?

----------


## VikZu

Похоже на очень многие заборы на гагаринском плато, на Чубаевке, от 10 ст фонтана и дальше. Единственная зацепка дорожка на заднем плане от центра фото и вправо, но подобных видов можноуглядеть много. К сожалению не той одной детали по которой можно точно идентефицировать место.Это может быть даже не в нашем городе. даже надписи на заборе -типичные примитивные графемы, отнюдь не уникальное граффити. Гадать можно долго.... По моему не совсем корректная загадка.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> А можно уточнить когда? Середина-конец 90х?


 Если быть точнее, то в 1994 году. Открытие скульптуры было приурочено к 200-летию города. Тогда ещё байка ходила, что при открытии скульптуры, к фонтанчику подключили емкость с вином и, первым официальным лицам, участвовавшим в мероприятии, перепал шанс набрать несколько бокалов прямо под струей...

----------


## Ginger

А кому здание принадлежало? Вроде был просто жилой дом. В честь чего такую даму поставили? :smileflag:

----------


## Richard_I

> А кому здание принадлежало? Вроде был просто жилой дом. В честь чего такую даму поставили?


 Это офис Европродукта ("Антошка")

----------


## Ginger

Сейчас
Я про времена "до"

----------


## Скрытик

Там нефтяники находились. Подробности уже не помню.

----------


## Viktoz

> Теперь отходим от темы памятников и закарлючек на барских домах(которые оскорбляли честь и достоинство отдельных форумчан) к теме развалки и романтики. Где такой пейзажик?


 Парк Шеченко?,  площадка похожа  на ту,  сзади стадиона ЧМП. Или Может бывший зеленый театр?
Хотя вариантов очень много  :smileflag:

----------


## Ginger

Аналогично можно предположить, что это территория Молодой Гвардии  :smileflag:  
Хотя автор с глубокого Таирово))))) поэтому по причине вечной их интеллектуальной вражды - вариант маловероятен

----------


## Velena

> Аналогично можно предположить, что это территория Молодой Гвардии  
> Хотя автор с глубокого Таирово))))) поэтому по причине вечной их интеллектуальной вражды - вариант маловероятен


 А также парк  им.Ленинского комсомола, территория вокруг Джутовой фабрики или лесопарк Аэропортовский....

----------


## Ginger

Ага, и парк Победы забыли ещё :smileflag:

----------


## Одиночка

Аффтор вообще-то не с Таирова...
Аффтор  заявляет что он к Таирова не мае ждного видношення

----------


## Richard

К чему загадки, ответ на который знает только сам автор и которые отгадываются тыканьем пальца в небо?  Ну я щас могу выложить тут штук 10 снимков своего гаража - зуб даю, что его никто не отгадает.

----------


## Velena

> К чему загадки, ответ на который знает только сам автор и которые отгадываются тыканьем пальца в небо?  Ну я щас могу выложить тут штук 10 снимков своего гаража - зуб даю, что его никто не отгадает.


 Поддерживаю. думаю, что пейзажей с бетонными заборами у нас предостаточно(

----------


## Одиночка

Понял.Неформат.Снимаю,и ищу что-то более подходящее :smileflag:

----------


## Joozy

> Понял.Неформат.Снимаю,и ищу что-то более подходящее


 так хоть скажи где это :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Как вы думаете, где находится этот двор?

----------


## mlch

> Как вы думаете, где находится этот двор?


 В "Ликвидации" 
Это лестница в квартиру Гоцмана

----------


## Милена-84

> Как вы думаете, где находится этот двор?


 возможно р-н Староконного...

----------


## Jorjic

> В "Ликвидации" 
> Это лестница в квартиру Гоцмана


 Да-а-а, мгновенная реакция.

----------


## mlch

> Да-а-а, мгновенная реакция.


 А вот где этот двор по жизни находится - я не знаю.  :smileflag: 
Можно и погадать.

----------


## Jorjic

> возможно р-н Староконного...


 Вы таки правы, до Староконного два квартала. Но *mlch* "правее".

----------


## Jorjic

> А вот где этот двор по жизни находится - я не знаю. 
> Можно и погадать.


 Я, правда, дал подсказку. Но можно попробовать.

----------


## Velena

Колонтаевская, 21

----------


## Jorjic

> Колонтаевская, 21


 Да, именно по этому адресу "жил" Гоцман.

----------


## Good++++

Где было это место?

----------


## Скрытик

Александровский проспект?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Соборка

----------


## Good++++

да, Соборка, цветочный базар.
Кадр из х/ф "Инспектор Лосев" (1982 г., 3 серия "Туман в Одессе")

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Слишком уж дома слева знакомые

----------


## Tancovschitsa

А что вы скажете на это?

----------


## denn-73

> А что вы скажете на это?


 Большая Арнаутская, между Пушкинской и Ришельевской. Это эмблема организации Стройпрессмаша.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

хех.. из серии кораблика у девочки на голове ))) тоже здание.
Думала, будет дольше...

----------


## denn-73

> хех.. из серии кораблика у девочки на голове ))) тоже здание.
> Думала, будет дольше...


 А где мои фронтовые 100 грамм за сбитый самолет

----------


## Tancovschitsa

вот

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> А где мои фронтовые 100 грамм за сбитый самолет


 так ужо!

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Большая Арнаутская, между Пушкинской и Ришельевской. Это эмблема организации Стройпрессмаша.


 При нажатии на иконку для +1 - вот что у меня!
"Вы не можете добавить отзыв дважды одному сообщению."

Неужто выпил и незаметил свои 100 грамм ? :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> При нажатии на иконку для +1 - вот что у меня!
> "Вы не можете добавить отзыв дважды одному сообщению."
> 
> Неужто выпил и незаметил свои 100 грамм ?


 Я на всяки случай отправила фронтовые , но вы вероятно пытались отправить их 2 раза подряд)

----------


## denn-73

*Tancovscitsa* и *Velena* - уже "выпил", спасибо )))

----------


## VikZu

У меня есть 2 птицы. Выкладываю первую. Итак где?

----------


## Joozy

пусть будет Ласточкина

----------


## VikZu

Не в ту степь!

----------


## Richard

> У меня есть 2 птицы. Выкладываю первую. Итак где?


 Что-то связанной с летчиками, причем военными. Уж не бывшее здание штаба ВВС ОВК на Итальянском б-ре, напротив Музкомедии?

----------


## Jorjic

> У меня есть 2 птицы. Выкладываю первую. Итак где?


 Троицкая?

----------


## VikZu

Ну зачем так быстро? Ставлю псицу+ для Richard
Штаб ПВО на Итльянском бульваре, эмблема над входам, советская символика закрыта жовто-блакитной.

----------


## VikZu

Вторая птица летает в другом месте.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вторая птица летает в другом месте.


 Она летает по ул.Новосельского.

----------


## VikZu

очень похоже, но мимо! Чтобы убедиться вэтом увеличьте свою птичку и сравним с моей. Я могу немного раздвинуть картику вниз.

----------


## Katrusya

Давайте подсказки, вариантов нет

----------


## Jorjic

Это вполне может быть где-то в районе нижней немецкой слободы, в районе улицы Осипова, по обе стороны от нее. Но дом вспомнить не могу.

----------


## Viktoz

Артема/Щепкниа

----------


## Jorjic

Вот это да! Как же я пролетел? Совсем плохой стал.

----------


## VikZu

Viktoz06 угадал, ставлю псису, в смысле +!
Jorjic , не бейте пяткой себе в грудь. И на старуху бывает проруха, угадаете в другой раз.
Безусловно это Конная 12 на пересечении с Елисаветинской или как сказал Viktoz06 Арттема/Щепкина. Жоржику респект за фото и правильного и неправильного домов. На самом деле ошибиться очень легко. Орлы фактически -клоны. Но на доме по Новосельского нет таких модерновых орнаментов и головок как на Артёма(Конной) 12. Выкладываю головку нимфы над входом. Кстати и двери здесь оформлены в стиле модерн...

----------


## Паноптикум

Народ, а много ли у  нас в городе колодцев? особенно функционирующих? их тех что видела пару раз в городе  - все завинчены. Например, в домах Павлова.

----------


## Velena

> Viktoz06 угадал, ставлю псису, в смысле +!
> Jorjic  Выкладываю головку нимфы над входом. Кстати и двери здесь оформлены в стиле модерн...


 двери роскошные)скоро мы будем знать всех наших орлов в лицо)

----------


## Jorjic

> Народ, а много ли у  нас в городе колодцев? особенно функционирующих? их тех что видела пару раз в городе  - все завинчены. Например, в домах Павлова.


 Функционирующих колодцев нет и быть не может. Это же не колодцы в прямом смысле слова, а искусственные емкости для воды. На территории города нет воды на разумной для устройства обычного колодца глубине.
Один "колодец" где-то на Малой Арнаутской функционирует. Какой-то предприимчивый одессит, говорят бывший таксист, устроил в нем бар.

----------


## Jorjic

> ...скоро мы будем знать всех наших орлов в лицо)


 Один "орлиный" раунд некоторое время назад уже был, по-моему, по инициативе *mlch*. Теперь вторая серия.

----------


## Jorjic

> ...Jorjic, не бейте пяткой себе в грудь. И на старуху бывает проруха, угадаете в другой раз.


 Дело не в том, что не угадал, мало ли что бывает. Но я же живу рядом и вижу этот дом чуть ли не каждый день!

----------


## Скрытик

> Дело не в том, что не угадал, мало ли что бывает. Но я же живу рядом и вижу этот дом чуть ли не каждый день!


 Я вообще каждое утро проезжаю рядом, но тут ключевое слово проезжаю  :smileflag: 
Пешеходом больше замечаешь.

----------


## VikZu

Летом птичку плохо видно из-за листвы. Я сам увидел когда наступила зима.
А про орлов вопросы были и раньше где-то в первой сотне страниц.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Viktoz06 . Выкладываю головку нимфы над входом. Кстати и двери здесь оформлены в стиле модерн...


 Мне кааца, что это центр. Не на Преображенской ли в районе Дерибасовской, Пастера?

----------


## Omega

> Выкладываю головку нимфы над входом. Кстати и двери здесь оформлены в стиле модерн...


 Гоголя?

----------


## Jorjic

> Гоголя?


 Это не загадка. Это просто двери в том же доме на Конной.

----------


## Velena

> Это не загадка. Это просто двери в том же доме на Конной.


 Изголодался народ) загадки по второму разу отгадывает)

----------


## VikZu

Народ! 
Это не загадка!


> Цитата:Сообщение от VikZu  
> Viktoz06 . Выкладываю головку нимфы над входом. Кстати и двери здесь оформлены в стиле модерн...
> 
> Мне кааца, что это центр. Не на Преображенской ли в районе Дерибасовской, Пастера? 
> Вчера 15:23


 Я дико извиняюсь, но это тот-же дом -Артема/Щепкина. Читайте пожалуйста внимательно.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

хочу загадку!!!!

завтра сама выложу

----------


## AG-ents

> хочу загадку!!!!
> 
> завтра сама выложу


 Где ? (точный адрес, плиз)   :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

> Народ! 
> Это не загадка!
> Я дико извиняюсь, но это тот-же дом -Артема/Щепкина. Читайте пожалуйста внимательно.


 Да, моя ошибка, слепа стала на старости лет :smileflag: 
P.S. Стояли звери,
       Около двери

----------


## VikZu

> Где ? (точный адрес, плиз) 
> Миниатюры


 Где-то на Привозе, в районе Kodak Max?

----------


## AG-ents

> Где-то на Привозе, в районе Kodak Max?


 А разве на Привозе есть Kodak Max и где именно он находится?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Где ? (точный адрес, плиз)


 А я вроде видела на пр. Шевченко (остановка Довженко)

----------


## Omega

Ворота при входе на Привоз(между мясным корпусом и Новым Привозом), там где рыбу продают.

----------


## Mamasha

Возле нового мясного корпуса, где большая арка, там раньше торговали креветками (до переезда в новый рыбный), с другой стороны магазин таировских вин.

----------


## Mamasha

А точный адрес Пантелеймоновская, 23. (торговый центр)

----------


## AG-ents

Пока мимо... , хотя кое у кого тепло... 
Подсказка : на моей картинке тень от крыши видна

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Пока мимо... , хотя кое у кого тепло... 
> Подсказка : на моей картинке тень от крыши видна


 Если это у меня, то вроде Шевченко 8а

----------


## Mamasha

Если таких изображений по Одессе много, то какая же это загадка? Вы бы еще вывеску Сильпо сфотали и спросили где.

----------


## Vicki

> Если таких изображений по Одессе много, то какая же это загадка? *Вы бы еще вывеску Сильпо сфотали и спросили где*.


 +1 
в переходах подземных есть такие вывсески

----------


## Паноптикум

> Функционирующих колодцев нет и быть не может. Это же не колодцы в прямом смысле слова, а искусственные емкости для воды. На территории города нет воды на разумной для устройства обычного колодца глубине.
> Один "колодец" где-то на Малой Арнаутской функционирует. Какой-то предприимчивый одессит, говорят бывший таксист, устроил в нем бар.


 очень интересно как это выглядит :smileflag:

----------


## pgas

По-моему,достаточно того,что это на Привозе,а то сейчас будем номер батискафа и ФИО владельца выяснять.))
http://radikal.ru/F/i072.radikal.ru/0811/ea/44b4110e933d.jpg.html

ЗЫ:Вот у меня вопросик.
Скажу честно,где не знаю.
Фотку слямзил с Яндекса с пометкой "Одесса".
Очевидно,какое-то кафе.

----------


## Tur

> По-моему,достаточно того,что это на Привозе,а то сейчас будем номер батискафа и ФИО владельца выяснять.))
> http://radikal.ru/F/i072.radikal.ru/0811/ea/44b4110e933d.jpg.html
> 
> ЗЫ:Вот у меня вопросик.
> Скажу честно,где не знаю.
> Фотку слямзил с Яндекса с пометкой "Одесса".
> Очевидно,какое-то кафе.


 Это около ПРивоза.  Решильевская угол Пантелеймоновской

----------


## Velena

> Это около ПРивоза.  Решильевская угол Пантелеймоновской


 Мальчик хочет компот)

----------


## Vicki

Это "Компот" на Ришельевской угол Пантелеймоновской.

----------


## AG-ents

> Если это у меня, то вроде Шевченко 8а


 Сегодня утром там был проездом, а вот такой вывески нет...

----------


## AG-ents

> По-моему,достаточно того,что это на Привозе,а то сейчас будем номер батискафа и ФИО владельца выяснять.))
> http://radikal.ru/F/i072.radikal.ru/0811/ea/44b4110e933d.jpg.html
> 
> ЗЫ:Вот у меня вопросик.
> Скажу честно,где не знаю.
> Фотку слямзил с Яндекса с пометкой "Одесса".
> Очевидно,какое-то кафе.


 Действительно, это на старом Привозе - рядом семечками из мешков торгуют и еще очень нужное заведение напротив  :smileflag: 

Про ЗЫ: по Одессе надо чаще гулять 

P.S.
Кто хочет получить плюсик - надо предоставить фотку с аналогичной вывеской Французских духов на разлив  :smileflag:

----------


## Mamasha

Ок, завтра спецом на Привоз поеду фоткать! Видела на Привозе, но в другом месте. И на 7 тоже сегодня видела, но сфотать не догадалась!

----------


## Pinky

Загадочка

----------


## AG-ents

стена дома на ул Черняховского ?

----------


## K_McKormik

На Балковской возле отстойника сточных вод  (напротив ольгиевского спуска) ?

----------


## Pinky

Оба мимо! Холодно! И снег идет

----------


## VikZu

Где-то на проспекте Шевченко? Щас поеду по делу туда, буду искать...

----------


## Fankoni

Не Политех !?

----------


## AG-ents

> Где-то на проспекте Шевченко? Щас поеду по делу туда, буду искать...


 Возьми фонарик - сейчас рано темнеет !

----------


## Pinky

ВсЁ не там, фонарик не поможет  :smileflag:

----------


## Viktoz

Наверное где-то на Космонавтов, или на  Таирова - Глушко, Королева.

----------


## K_McKormik

да вариант Глушко в районе пересечения с Ильфа тоже мне кажется....

----------


## Omega

Фонтан. Между 3-ей и 5-й станцией

----------


## Maksy

Район Гайдара/Филатова

----------


## VikZu

> Район Гайдара/Филатова


 Я там недалеко живу ни разу не видел...
А на Шевченко точно нет, я думал, что на торце пятиэтажки выходящей к Апсуду, а там другой лубок...

----------


## Ginger

А можно ограничить район?
Не пересыпский мост в сторону посёлка? Не молдаванка?
Видела :smileflag:  Вспомнить бы только где)))

----------


## Pinky

Maksy ближе всех

----------


## Maksy

Тогда ещё попытка, Варненская/Терешковой

----------


## Pinky

Не-не-не, это в другую сторону уже...  :smileflag:

----------


## sas6a

пл. Независимости

----------


## titanka

1) издательство "Черноморская коммуна"
2) 9-ти этажный дом возле "Мебельного"

это по Филатова - пл. Независимости

----------


## Vicki

где же автор загадки  :smileflag: 
так долго не отвечает :smileflag: 
загадаю свою - где живут такие мальчики?  :smileflag:

----------


## Pinky

Афтор тут тут, с Новым Годом!  :smileflag:  Это-таки Филатова, но не пл. Независимости... Что никто не скажет точнее?
Эта монументальная композиция рядом с довольно известным и популярным местом

----------


## Jorjic

> загадаю свою - где живут такие мальчики?


 Что ж поделаешь? Новый Год, модераторы тоже люди. 
Кстати, всех с наступившим Новым Годом, с наилучшими пожеланиями!
По загадке - может быть Новосельского?

----------


## Maksy

*Vicki* - сабанеев мост / гоголя
*Pinky* - Льдинка?

----------


## Vicki

не Новосельского  :smileflag:

----------


## Vicki

> *Vicki* - сабанеев мост / гоголя
> *Pinky* - Льдинка?


 с моей стороны +1
вчера их заметила :smileflag:

----------


## Vicki

предыдущую так быстро отгадали 
вот еще одна

----------


## капибара

Гаванная выход из Уточкино(старый)

----------


## Pinky

> *Pinky* - Льдинка?


 ЕС! кафе "Солнечное" 5-этажка справа

----------


## mlch

Поскольку уверен, что капибара угадала, позволяю себе выложить одну не очень сложную, не дожидаясь подтверждения от Vicki

----------


## Vicki

похожего видела на археологическом музее
но здесь провода...

----------


## mlch

> похожего видела на археологическом музее
> но здесь провода...


 И тем не менее - это крыша археологического музея.  :smileflag: 
Сам недавно там этих двух грифонов обнаружил.

----------


## mlch

Вот еще одна.
Тоже на довольно оживленном месте.

----------


## Maksy

Екатериненская / пер.Чайковского?

----------


## mlch

> Екатериненская / пер.Чайковского?


 Правильно! 
И опять с первой попытки!

----------


## Vicki

где???

----------


## Де Виль

Жуковского, недоезжая Екатерининской

----------


## Vicki

нет

----------


## Viktoz

Переулок Чайковского

----------


## Vicki

нет

----------


## VikZu

Чем-то похоже на дом Руссова.

----------


## Omega

Ришельевская/Греческая ("Дельфин")?

----------


## Vicki

Если я правильно помню дом Русова = аптека Гаевского, то нет, это не он. Омега, тоже нет. :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

Дом Руссова - зеленый. 
Хоть наводку дай, пожалуйста.

----------


## Vicki

Недалеко от моих предыдущих загадок - по маршруту одной из прогулок. :smileflag:

----------


## Алибабаевич

Маяковского угол Гаванной?

----------


## VikZu

> Дом Руссова - зеленый. 
> Хоть наводку дай, пожалуйста.


 Так и я об этом. Напоминет по состоянию и декору, но не по цвету. Также приходят на память музей западного и восточного, и розовый дом тоже по Пушкинской, от музея неподалеку, но тот выглядит как новенький...

 Vicki скажи кто ближе всех?

----------


## Vicki

> Маяковского угол Гаванной?


 +1  :smileflag: 
Дом напротив улицы Гоголя.

----------


## VikZu

Видимо все устали от Новогодних и Рождественных празднований.
Я вот слегка очнулся, покопался в своих архивах и нашел одно летнее фото.
Специалист сразу определит что это. Этих или подобных штук было много по Одессе. Но в настоящее время я увидел только одну. Если найдете еще- пишите.

Итак-что это? Это легкая часть вопроса.
А где это? определить уже сложнее.

----------


## Celebrity

Может Екатерининская площадь?

----------


## Vicki

ну что же это???
ау, знатоки!!!
так интересно, но в голову умные мысли не приходят
разобрать тяжело, все так нечетко или закрашено оч сильно
хотя бы с чем это связано?

----------


## K_McKormik

Надпись на канализационном люке ?

----------


## VikZu

Упрощу слегка :smileflag: .
Это находится не на горизонтальной поверхностим а на вертикальной, проще говоря на стене. Я сам долго не мог прочитать что там написано, но сейчас это клеймо выглядит несколько иначе, оно читается! Я лично   латунным ключём от квартиры, в течении 15 минут проявил надпись, не обращая внимание на недоуменные взгляды прохожих. Это было где-то месяц назад. А вообще этой надписи больше 70 лет.

----------


## Vaita

Это замазаная табличка. 
Какой-то номер дома

----------


## VikZu

Да уж нет. Все гораздо суръезнее. :smileflag:  Сказав на стене я видимо подтолкнул всех в неверном напрвлении, а ведь это не дом. Надпись расположена на  каменном заборе! Хотя располагаться такая штука может и на доме и еще кое где.
Все. И так много сказл. Видимо нет здесь спеца который по виду и расположению этой рельефной надписи может сразу определить что это. Ждем до завтрашнего утра.

----------


## Jorjic

А не присутствует ли там слово "нивелировка" (или нечто в таком смысле)?

----------


## Freez

Какая-то гостиница?

----------


## Freez

> А не присутствует ли там слово "нивелировка" (или нечто в таком смысле)?


 На мой взгляд слово "меблировка"

----------


## NeMo

маяк

----------


## VikZu

Jorjic Вы весьма проницательны или хорошо владеете фотопопом, как называе его одна моя сотрудница :smileflag: . Подобное слово есть и это один из главных ключей к пониманию сущности этой штуки.  Но как ни странно NeMo тоже близко подошел к смылу этой надписи, но не БУКВАЛЬНО! Т.е. к настоящему одесскому маяку это не имеет отношения.

----------


## NeMo

> Jorjic Вы весьма проницательны или хорошо владеете фотопопом, как называе его одна моя сотрудница. Подобное слово есть и это один из главных ключей к пониманию сущности этой штуки.  Но как ни странно NeMo тоже близко подошел к смылу этой надписи, но не БУКВАЛЬНО! Т.е. к настоящему одесскому маяку это не имеет отношения.


 Я имел ввиду строительный маяк.

----------


## VikZu

Это не строительный маяк. Но мне нравится ход Ваших мыслей.
Это гораздо суръёзнее, это основа для строительства вообще. 
Короче! Я уже на пальцах всем сказал что это. Так назовите эту бяку правильно хоть в первом приближении.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это не строительный маяк. Но мне нравится ход Ваших мыслей.
> Это гораздо суръёзнее, это основа для строительства вообще. 
> Короче! Я уже на пальцах всем сказал что это. Так назовите эту бяку правильно хоть в первом приближении.


 Это геодезический знак, указывающий высоту точки над уровнем моря.
ЗЫ. Фотошоп я не использовал, Вы дали хорошую подсказку. Останавливала только цифра 70. По-моему тогда уже ставили металлические знаки.
ЗЗЫ. Вспомнил умное слово - репер, реперная точка.

----------


## VikZu

Да! Это отметка геодезической сети, репер, триангуаляционный знак и еще можно вспомнить пару названий. И он таки металлический, я не зря писал о манипуляциях с латунным ключем. Латунь снимает краску, но не может повредить чугунную(стальную) марку заложеную в стену(забор) и оставляет темный след. Для жирной точки посреди знака с высокой точностью высчитаны не только высота, кстати над уровнем Балтийского моря, а не Черного, но и геодезические координаты. От ней меряются высоты всех сооружаемых в окресностях зданий и осуществляется привязка и планировка сооружений.
А вот, что я прочитал поработав над репером.
"точная нивеллировка
       1936г.
трест геос-емкк
        686"

Ну а где он есть? 
Я думаю подобных знаков в городе до войны поставили немного. Этот знак довольно высокого класса. Обычно они заделаны в крыши капитальных здании, и нам ним стоит тригонометрический пункт, пирамида из стальных труб с центральным штырем. Их натыкано по горду много. А таких заделаных в  вертикальные стены, горизонтальные поверхности, и не имеющих сверху тригопункта, делали мало. Война могла уничтожить большинство, а уже после войны подобные реперы выглядели несколько иначе.

----------


## Aquarius

Угол Французского бульвара и Гамарника на заборе винзвода. Сам хотел поместить фото, да не нашёл в архиве. )

----------


## Скрытик

> Ну а где он есть? 
> Я думаю подобных знаков в городе до войны поставили немного. Этот знак довольно высокого класса. Обычно они заделаны в крыши капитальных здании, и нам ним стоит тригонометрический пункт, пирамида из стальных труб с центральным штырем. Их натыкано по горду много. А таких заделаных в  вертикальные стены, горизонтальные поверхности, и не имеющих сверху тригопункта, делали мало. Война могла уничтожить большинство, а уже после войны подобные реперы выглядели несколько иначе.


 В Парке Шевченко на Астрономической обсерватории есть астрономический репер, там прямо монументик небольшой. Таких в Украине всего несколько. 
Мне всегда было смешно как в совестское время картографы искажали карты и координаты, при этом во всем мире координаты этого репера были известны с огромной точностью  :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

> Угол Французского бульвара и Гамарника на заборе винзвода. Сам хотел поместить фото, да не нашёл в архиве. )


 Yessss!!!
Это угол ограды Французский бульвар/ул. Монастырская,  Семинарская, "Одессавинпром". Кстати дальше по бульвару этот кирпичный забор слегка наклонен на бульвар. Эдакий Пизанский забор.

----------


## VikZu

Кстати дальше по Французскому бульвару в сторону к Музкомедии есть еще ода марка. Заделана в стену госпиталя, красного цвета. диаметорм около 4 см. Установлена она уже после войны, и видимо меньше классом, потому как надпись одна и корявая -"ГУГК"
Извиняюсь и поправляюсь:- их там 6 штук , три на одном здании три на другом.

----------


## Jorjic

> Yessss!!!
> Это угол ограды Французский бульвар/ул. Монастырская, "Одессавинпром".


 Извините, но улица Семинарская, а не Монастырская. Была когда-то Яна Гамарника. Мальчик из приличной еврейской семьи вляпался в историю.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот еще две отметки. 
 
Я не очень разбираюсь в этом, но, как я заметил, они обычно располагаются по несколько штук. На одной из них надпись, а на других просто ничего или надпись "ГУГК" (естественно, на одной горизонтали). 
Вряд ли кто-то знает где расположен второй знак, он мало заметен. Но чтобы поддержать интригу - первый расположен вот на этом здании.

----------


## NeMo

Русский театр или Медин?

----------


## Vicki

похоже на здание кинотеатра Одесса ( Горького угол Соборки)

----------


## Jorjic

Нет, все не то.

----------


## Jorjic

Там еще этот дядечка играет на аккордеоне.

----------


## NeMo

Эт ж боян %)

----------


## NeMo

Ещё на "Сугроб" похоже, что на Дерибоне.

----------


## Katrusya

Я этого дядечку летом видела играющим в Аркадии. А где он обитает в зимнее время года не знаю.

----------


## Omega

А мне кажется, что это Сов.Армии/Греческая, а здание - Собор

----------


## VikZu

> Извините, но улица Семинарская, а не Монастырская. Была когда-то Яна Гамарника. Мальчик из приличной еврейской семьи вляпался в историю.


 Да, ляп допустил опечатался, есстественно Семинарская, извиняюсь.

----------


## flyer-korowka

Дядечка играет на Греческой, против Русского театра. Только там дом зеленый, под которым он играет. 
Может, это и есть Русский театр? (осенило!)

----------


## VikZu

> А мне кажется, что это Сов.Армии/Греческая, а здание - Собор


 Явно не Собор, потому как ГУГК-"Главное Управление Геодезии и Картографии" учереждение Советских времен. Сейчас я даже не знаю как называется аналогичная самостийная украинская контора. И в России ГУГКа уже давно нет. А собор когда восстановили? До сих пор строят..
Все-таки где-то это здание в районе Привоза или Нового рынка. А может Украинский театр или научная библиотека?

----------


## Tygrra

Библиотека им Горького на Пастера?

----------


## Omega

Тогда у меня еще один вариант - "Научка" университета (т.е. Научная библиотека ОНУ)

----------


## Velena

Археологический музей?

----------


## капибара

> Библиотека им Горького на Пастера?


 


> Археологический музей?


 цвет здания другой

----------


## Jorjic

> Дядечка играет на Греческой, против Русского театра. Только там дом зеленый, под которым он играет. 
> Может, это и есть Русский театр? (осенило!)


 Осенило, но слабо. Под Русским (недалеко) играет вроде другой. Этот чаще здесь, но не на Греческой.
А с домами - так бывает. Сам пару дней назад не угадал дом, мимо которого хожу практически каждый день (на Гоголя).
Когда снимал (сегодня) думал как бы поменьше показать, уж больно узнаваемый. Вот чуть более общий вид. Другого нет под рукой, извините.

----------


## Tygrra

Кинотеатр Уточкино?

----------


## Jorjic

> Тогда у меня еще один вариант - "Научка" университета (т.е. Научная библиотека ОНУ)


 Конечно, именно так. Вид со стороны Горсада. И в аккурат там внизу эта марка и сопутствующие ей.
Ну а вторая марка (и тоже не в единственном числе) - на Софиевской, на здании военной прокуратуры. Но она теперь оказалась у самой земли, сантиметров на 20 выше тротуара.

----------


## Tygrra

Сов Армии и одной стороной в Гор сад? не знаю как называеться здание.

----------


## VikZu

> цвет здания другой


 Да. библиотека на Пастера светлее тона на два, но колёр :smileflag:  тот-же.
Плюсики поставили?
Тогда я спрошу.
Где висят эти колокола?

----------


## VikZu

Нашел фото марки на стене военного госпиталя со стороны Французского бульвара.

----------


## Паноптикум

а это чиво такое?

----------


## Паноптикум

> Yessss!!!
> Это угол ограды Французский бульвар/ул. Монастырская, "Одессавинпром". Кстати дальше по бульвару этот кирпичный забор слегка наклонен на бульвар. Эдакий Пизанский забор.


   семинарская может?

----------


## Ginger

> а это чиво такое?


 


> семинарская может?


 На все эти вопросы отввет пару страниц  назад



Между прочим, очень интересно было. Спасибо всем :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Да. библиотека на Пастера светлее тона на два, но колёр тот-же.
> Плюсики поставили?
> Тогда я спрошу.
> Где висят эти колокола?


 Алексеевская площадь?

----------


## VikZu

Мимо!

----------


## Vaita

Трамвайное депо возде вокзала?

----------


## VikZu

Да нет, хотя логика в Вашем ответе есть, и Вы в том направлении роете. :smileflag:  В трамвайное депо попасть мне не получилось. А эта звонница более доступна для глаз любопытного пешехода, но найти ее тоже не просто. Дам наводку, это не приходского храма колокола, а домового. Деповская церковь тоже домовая.

----------


## Vicki

может быть это здание пожарной части, возле вокзала, за "оружейным домом" :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

Нет. А там есть церковь?
Это по той же улице, где заделана в стену марка из предыдущей моей загадки.

----------


## osip

По цвету  напоминает церковь на территории госпиталя, предположу, что о нем и идет речь.

----------


## VikZu

Нет. К тому-же в госпитале по моему приходская церковь.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Красный крест?

----------


## VikZu

Нет

----------


## Richard

Не в качестве загадки а истины установления ради - может кто в курсе где в Одессе находилось это:

Школьный аэродром? Хотя, если там собирались и гидропланы, то должен был быть выход к морю...

----------


## Де Виль

а это не район "Дома Павловых"?

----------


## Pinky

> Не в качестве загадки а истины установления ради - может кто в курсе где в Одессе находилось это:
> Школьный аэродром? Хотя, если там собирались и гидропланы, то должен был быть выход к морю...


 пр. Маршала Жукова, 32-А Одессавиаремсервис, ГП МОУ ОАРП

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Завод Анатра был основан на базе мастерских, расположенных где-то на Ольгиевской.

Позже отделение завода разместилось на Канатной. Сам же завод находился в районе ипподрома. Дерепообделочные цеха - на Пересыпи.

----------


## VikZu

> Не в качестве загадки а истины установления ради - может кто в курсе где в Одессе находилось это:
> 
> Школьный аэродром? Хотя, если там собирались и гидропланы, то должен был быть выход к морю...


 На территории киностудии был авиазавод, вот как он назывался пока не знаю.

----------


## VikZu

Так как никто не знает где находится звонница с 3мя колоколами, -даю отгадку. Это домовая церковь Сельхозакадемии(бывшей семинарии). на плане колокола находятся в районе цифры 99.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Обажаю этот топ!!! Благодаря нему я стала больше по сторонам смотреть, когда на улице хожу.

Вот, например, мимо этого архитектурного чуда ходила каждый день 4,5 года и только недавно увидела.
Где это?

----------


## Скрытик

Щепкина?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Щепкина?


 нет

----------


## Celebrity

Это не "Красная"?

----------


## VikZu

Вот блин! Я же это здание помню, недавно отреставрировано, и все морды и атланты и богини. А где?  Из головы вылетело...
Одна мыссль на Пантелеймоновской недалеко от Канатной, но сильно подозреваю, что мимо.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот блин! Я же это здание помню, недавно отреставрировано, и все морды и атланты и богини. А где?  Из головы вылетело...
> Одна мыссль на Пантелеймоновской недалеко от Канатной, но сильно подозреваю, что мимо.


 Насчет отреставрировано - либо это старое фото, либо Вы ошиблись. Там вон пару столбиков баллюстрады обломаны и карниз обвалился.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Вот блин! Я же это здание помню, недавно отреставрировано, и все морды и атланты и богини. А где?  Из головы вылетело...
> Одна мыссль на Пантелеймоновской недалеко от Канатной, но сильно подозреваю, что мимо.


 а вот и незря позодреваете!
Мимо

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Насчет отреставрировано - либо это старое фото, либо Вы ошиблись. Там вон пару столбиков баллюстрады обломаны и карниз обвалился.


 глазастость хорошая )))

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Это не "Красная"?


 нет

----------


## Vaita

Гоголя\Сабанский?

----------


## Vicki

Пушкинская

----------


## Зимняя

*Бунина*

----------


## sas6a

Сабанский мост может дом учёных?

----------


## Jorjic

> глазастость хорошая )))


 На том стоим!..

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Пока есть только очень близкая по месторасположению (можно сказать параллельная) версия )))

----------


## Tancovschitsa

[


> глазастость хорошая )))


 


> На том стоим!..


 на глазах?  а не больно?  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Пока есть только очень близкая по месторасположению (можно сказать параллельная) версия )))


 Не моя?  :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Не моя?


 а вот я так возьму и всё расскажу!!!

----------


## Скрытик

Тогда попробуем Пастера  :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Тогда попробуем Пастера


  :smileflag:  
не-а!

----------


## Jorjic

> на глазах?  а не больно?


 Глаза есть у всех, а глазастость у избранных. Бывает больно...

----------


## Скрытик

Еще она попытка - Преображенская. Точно видел, и видимо в этом районе  :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Еще она попытка - Преображенская. Точно видел, и видимо в этом районе


 Не быть Вас снайпером  :smileflag: 
Район - да ЦЕНТР!

Вопрос в другом. Их таких может быть и несколько.. и тогда получится как с загадкой про "французские духи"... А это уж не есть гуд

----------


## Vicki

Успенская

----------


## Ginger

Очень напоминает дом напротив дома Учёных  :smileflag:

----------


## Rain Woman

может нархоз на преображенской?

----------


## Ginger

Вообще нет. Вы там давно были? Здание отремонтировано в ярких оттенках

----------


## Скрытик

И преображенская и Гоголя уже были, говорят не то.

Еще один холостой выстрел  :smileflag:  - район кинотеатра Одесса?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> И преображенская и Гоголя уже были, говорят не то.
> 
> Еще один холостой выстрел  - район кинотеатра Одесса?


 Скрытик, так вы ещё и транжира!  :smileflag:  Сколько монжно патроны тратить?  Вытрел таки холостой!

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Успенская


 В пгавильном напгавлении идёте, товагищ!

----------


## Ginger

Ну всё  :smileflag:  теперь пойдёт метод полного перебора :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Вообще нет. Вы там давно были? Здание отремонтировано в ярких оттенках


 а фото-то сделана вчера! Я специально поиздевалась с неё.
Так что истинные оттенки и цвета увидите сегодня вечером

----------


## Ginger

> а фото-то сделана вчера! Я специально поиздевалась с неё.
> Так что истинные оттенки и цвета увидите сегодня вечером


 Ну, возле нархоза я прохожу по несколько раз за день, так что это точно не он :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Ну всё  теперь пойдёт метод полного перебора


 Ха! Так Скрытик этим уже полсуток занимается  :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Ну, возле нархоза я прохожу по несколько раз за день, так что это точно не он


 Ну так и я мимо этого дома миниму 2 раза в день 4,5 года ходила, а увидела недавно :smileflag:

----------


## Vicki

похоже на Успенскую угол Осипова :smileflag:

----------


## pgas

Вот попались прикольные остатки старой рекламы велосипедов.
Фото из ЖЖ,поэтому где-не знаю.Похоже по надписи- где-то на Екатериненской.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> похоже на Успенскую угол Осипова


 Похоже  :smileflag: 


Более того, это оно и есть! :smileflag:  +1

----------


## Omega

> Вот попались прикольные остатки старой рекламы велосипедов.
> Фото из ЖЖ,поэтому где-не знаю.Похоже по надписи- где-то на Екатериненской.


 Это проход в Пале-Рояль со стороны Екатерининской, ближе к Ласточкина

----------


## Vicki

> Похоже 
> 
> 
> Более того, это оно и есть! +1


 УРА! Получилось!
Мне нравится этот дом и особенно тот, который напротив. Величественный.

----------


## Jorjic

Все жалуются, что мало загадок, а встрять почти нет возможности. Вот появился просвет, и я выкладываю загадку - дом с изумительными (на мой вкус) модерновыми барельефами.
   
Пока без подсказки. Уверен, что найдется почитатель.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Осипова? Там, где в мини-дворике бар "У Адмирала".

----------


## Jorjic

> Осипова? Там, где в мини-дворике бар "У Адмирала".


 Нет, адмирал отдыхает.

----------


## denn-73

Пушкинская, угол Троицкой?

----------


## Jorjic

> Пушкинская, угол Троицкой?


 Нет, не там, хотя по стилю очень похоже.
Признаюсь под пытками. Это не уличный фасад, это во дворе. Но центр города и достаточно посещаемое место. Просто надо заглянуть во двор.

----------


## Viktoz

Старая Одесса

----------


## Jorjic

> Старая Одесса


 Не понял. Понятно, что не новая. Но где это?

----------


## Viktoz

> Не понял. Понятно, что не новая. Но где это?


 Гоголя 5, со стороны бул. Искуств. Летняя площадка ресторана "Старая ОДесса"

----------


## denn-73

А может это Базарная? Предположу между Заславского и Утесова.

----------


## Katrusya

Между Екатерининской площадью и Гоголя

----------


## Jorjic

> Гоголя 5, со стороны бул. Искуств. Летняя площадка ресторана "Старая ОДесса"


 Нет, ну где же там такая роскошь. С фасада, действительно, дом Фальц-Фейнов, а внутри ничего особенного.

----------


## Jorjic

> А может это Базарная? Предположу между Заславского и Утесова.


 Нет, далековато.

----------


## Jorjic

> Между Екатерининской площадью и Гоголя


 А вот это уже ближе. Хотя между площадью и Гоголя я что-то ни одного серьезного двора припомнить не могу. Есть, конечно, Дом Ученых, Гоголя/Сабанеев мост... Но туда проникнуть затруднительно. А в этот двор может зайти (пока) любой желающий.
ЗЫ. Ну теперь уже просто названием улицы не обойдемся

----------


## Katrusya

Еще одна попытка - ОГАХ (Од. Гос. Академия Холода). Наверное в прошлом студент этого ВУЗа?
Конечно, если я права с загадкой.

----------


## Зимняя

Воронцовский переулок 10?

----------


## Jorjic

> Еще одна попытка - ОГАХ (Од. Гос. Академия Холода). Наверное в прошлом студент этого ВУЗа?
> Конечно, если я права с загадкой.


 Насчет бывший (очень бывший) студент (правда, не ОГАХ, страшно произнести, а ОТИПХП) - это в точку. Но дом не тот. Там во дворе даже похожего ничего нет. Да и попасть в тот двор постороннему затруднительно. Да и барельефы там, я думаю, вторичные, хотя автор и очень приличный человек.

----------


## Omega

Академия связи?

----------


## Jorjic

> Воронцовский переулок 10?


 Спортшкола? Да, я в той школе занимался акробатикой. А в соседнем доме в садик ходила дочка моего друга. Но это не повод выкладывать ее как загадку.

----------


## Viktoz

Может Пале Рояль?

----------


## Jorjic

> Может Пале Рояль?


 Нет. Пале Рояль все-таки не двор, а сквер. И там таких модерновых домов нет.

----------


## Viktoz

Все, сдаюсь,  ничего кроме  Пастера (кажется 50 №) /Дворянской   больше на ум не приходит.
С наступающим Вас господа.

----------


## Jorjic

> Все, сдаюсь,  ничего кроме  Пастера (кажется 50 №) /Дворянской   больше на ум не приходит.
> С наступающим Вас господа.


 Я думаю, Вы имеете в виду 60-й, бывший матросский клуб. Действительно, по стилю подходит, но не он.
А таки да, всех с наступающим старым Новым годом! Спасибо за участие в приятной игре.

----------


## Omega

А я? Что с моим вариантом?

----------


## VikZu

> Еще одна попытка - ОГАХ (Од. Гос. Академия Холода). Наверное в прошлом студент этого ВУЗа?
> Конечно, если я права с загадкой.


 Не знаю где это, но это явно не то. Здание ОГАХ по стилю явный сталинский ампир, а тут таки да модерновый классицизм или модерн с уклоном в классику. Хотя оттенки штукатурки похожи.
Да и академия связи (ОЭИС) по стилю далекоооо.

----------


## Jorjic

> А я? Что с моим вариантом?


 Извините, пропустил. Это попало на переход страниц. Но - нет. Я уже положительно отреагировал на ответ - от Екатерининской площади до Гоголя. Это не там, но близко.

----------


## Vicki

Не могу вспомнить где видела  может переулок Чайковского?

----------


## VikZu

Не помню, то-ли по Некрасова то-ли по Маяковского переулку, недалеко от Преображенской стоит красавец дом очень похожий по стилю. Хотя почему-то ни разу не подходил поближе и с камерой.

----------


## Vicki

или на самой Преображенской между переулками названными VikZu 
прям склероз

----------


## VikZu

> или на самой Преображенской между переулками названными VikZu 
> прям склероз


 Преображенскую всю летом исходил с камерой наперевес, в указанном районе такой красоты нет...

----------


## Jorjic

> Не помню, то-ли по Некрасова то-ли по Маяковского переулку, недалеко от Преображенской стоит красавец дом очень похожий по стилю. Хотя почему-то ни разу не подходил поближе и с камерой.


 Да, в Малом переулке (Маяковского) есть симпатичный домик, но это не он. Я же сказал - это во дворе.

----------


## Jorjic

> или на самой Преображенской между переулками названными VikZu 
> прям склероз


 Нет, это не Преображенская. Хотя между этими переулками действительно прекрасное здание художественного училища.

----------


## Vicki

может Военный спуск? или Гаванная??

----------


## Omega

Старопортофранковская в районе площади Льва Толстого

----------


## Jorjic

> Старопортофранковская в районе площади Льва Толстого


 Это уж совсем далеко.

----------


## Jorjic

> может Военный спуск? или Гаванная??


 Нет. Там очень симпатичные дворы, но совсем другого характера.

----------


## Vicki

> Не могу вспомнить где видела  может переулок Чайковского?


 не Чайковского?

----------


## Vicki

> Нет. Там очень симпатичные дворы, но совсем другого характера.


 По двору я узнать не смогу, я смотрю по общему стилю дома, по цвету, количеству этажей - не меньше 4. мне кажется, я где-то видела именно барельеф с лошадками, может что-то похожее :smileflag: 
очень красивый дом на Ваших фото.
когда угадаем - схожу посмотреть

----------


## Jorjic

> не Чайковского?


 Нет, не Чайковского, но близко.
2 *Alexandr*. Честно говоря, думал, что ответ от Вас последует мгновенно.

----------


## Vicki

Ланжероновская угол Екатериненской

----------


## Vicki

> Ланжероновская угол Екатериненской


 нет-нет
может начало Пушкинской?

----------


## Jorjic

> нет-нет
> может начало Пушкинской?


 "нет-нет" пожалуй, ближе.

----------


## Скрытик

Это не двор ресторана Валдай?

----------


## sas6a

Гаванная?

----------


## Omega

Екатерининская между Дерибасовской и Ласточкина. Где когда-то был магазин игрушек.

----------


## Jorjic

Если "удачно" построить треугольник из последних трех ответов, то искомый дом будет приблизительно в центре тяжести этого треугольника.

----------


## Omega

Ласточкина/Екатерининская. Здание Имекса?

----------


## Скрытик

Скорее чуть выше за Папарацци въезд во двор, но я там не бывал.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ласточкина/Екатерининская. Здание Имекса?


 Чуть бы треугольник скорректировать. Беда в том, что у этого дома практически нет двора. Вернее, есть, но он очень мрачный и попасть туда затруднительно. Загадан флигель во дворе дома, доступ в который совершенно свободен, и сам двор большой.

----------


## Jorjic

> Скорее чуть выше за Папарацци въезд во двор, но я там не бывал.


 Да, это попадание. Двор Екатерининская, 6.

----------


## Jorjic

А вот еще один двор. И тоже в центре. Мне понравилось. Где это?

----------


## Aqualux

может переулок Маяковского

----------


## Aqualux

а еще это похоже на гостиницу, тогда может гоголя

----------


## Richard_I

> А вот еще один двор. И тоже в центре. Мне понравилось. Где это?


 Или Дерибасовская (Frapolli), или Приморский б-р?

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот попались прикольные остатки старой рекламы велосипедов.
> Фото из ЖЖ, поэтому где-не знаю. Похоже по надписи - где-то на Екатерининской.


 На минутку вернусь к прошлым публикациям. Так эта реклама выглядит сейчас.



> Это проход в Пале-Рояль со стороны Екатерининской, ближе к Ласточкина

----------


## xifedor

> А вот еще один двор. И тоже в центре. Мне понравилось. Где это?


 Похожую люстру видела в Красном переулке (1?), последний двор перед Дерибасовской.

----------


## Jorjic

> Или Дерибасовская (Frapolli), или Приморский б-р?


 Если Frapolli - это Дерибасовская между Екатерининской и Ришельевской, то нет.

----------


## Jorjic

> Похожую люстру видела в Красном переулке (1?), последний двор перед Дерибасовской.


 Да, это именно этот двор. Быстро разобрались.

----------


## xifedor

Я сама его фотографировала не так давно, жаль нет с собой фоток.

----------


## Omega

> На минутку вернусь к прошлым публикациям. Так эта реклама выглядит сейчас.


 Ура одесским коммунальщикам, самым коммунальным коммунальщикам в мире!!!

----------


## Diamonds

*Jorjic, xifedor*, там вроде какая-то гостиница, да?

----------


## Скрытик

Вот это преобразился двор! Я бывал там десятки раз - как я мог пристройку Фиделевскую кирпичную не вспомнить? Это же их Мангал был. А заходить во двор страшно было - можно было ноги поломать...

----------


## Jorjic

> *Jorjic, xifedor*, там вроде какая-то гостиница, да?


 Я так понимаю, что ее еще достраивают. Вывеска уже готова, но закрыта пластиком.

----------


## Жемчужина

Загадка несложная, но уж больно мне понравилась.
Итак - ГДЕ?
Вложение 211718

----------


## Aqualux

преображенская

----------


## Жемчужина

> преображенская


 А поточнее?

----------


## Ginger

Точнее - Садовая-Дерибасовская. Дом - сосед по несчастью Дома Русова.
ЗЫ. Хотя может это он и есть. Каюсь, на крыше была, но в тёмное время суток

----------


## mlch

> Загадка несложная, но уж больно мне понравилась.
> Итак - ГДЕ?
> Вложение 211718


 Крыша "Дома Либмана"
Преображенская - Соборная площадь

----------


## Aqualux

может преображенская угол садовой

----------


## Жемчужина

> Крыша "Дома Либмана"
> Преображенская - Соборная площадь


 Она самая

Вложение 211731

----------


## Vicki

Вот такие скворечники - где?
На скорость :smileflag:

----------


## Mamasha

Похоже парк Шевченко - Маразлиевская

----------


## Kapy4inka

ласточкина

----------


## Omega

> Похоже парк Шевченко - Маразлиевская


 Вот и мне так кажется, Маразлиевская 14-16

----------


## Hvarshat

Гоголя?

----------


## Alternativa

Гоголя угол Некрасова

----------


## Vicki

Hvarshat и Alternativa - молодцы!!!

----------


## Jorjic

> Завод Анатра был основан на базе мастерских, расположенных где-то на Ольгиевской.
> Позже отделение завода разместилось на Канатной. Сам же завод находился в районе ипподрома. Дерепообделочные цеха - на Пересыпи.


 Возвращаясь к прошлым обсуждениям. В воспоминаниях отца обнаружил такие строчки:
"Достоприметательностью Канатной улицы было большое здание Сабанских казарм, а напротив этих казарм были небольшие мастерские одесского предпринимателя Анатра, в которых строили небольшие самолеты".

----------


## Hvarshat

> Hvarshat и Alternativa - молодцы!!!


 Vicki, Вы мне кажется вместо плюсика минусик поставили...

----------


## Alternativa

> Hvarshat и Alternativa - молодцы!!!


  Сама столько раз проходила мимо скворечников, и каждый раз жалела, что не было фотоаппарата с собой.

----------


## Vicki

> Vicki, Вы мне кажется вместо плюсика минусик поставили...


 Извините, наверное случайно.
Пожалуйста, поставьте Hvarshat плюсик. даже два - один за минус, второй - заслуженый.

----------


## Jorjic

> Извините, наверное случайно.
> Пожалуйста, поставьте Hvarshat плюсик. даже два - один за минус, второй - заслуженый.


 С удовольствием это сделал, так как сам неоднократно был "жертвой".

----------


## Скрытик

А я добавил компенсацию. Справедливость восторжествовала  :smileflag:

----------


## Hvarshat

*Vicki*, *Jorjic*, *Скрытик*, спасибо!

----------


## Vicki

Спасибо Jorjic и Скрытик.
Ну загадайте же еще что-нибудь интересное !!! Кто-нибудь!!!  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Спасибо Jorjic и Скрытик.
> Ну загадайте же еще что-нибудь интересное !!! Кто-нибудь!!!


 Пожалуйста:

Думаю, что тоже "на скорость".

----------


## Vicki

Красиво.
Начинаем морской бой.  :smileflag:  успенская

----------


## Зимняя

Малая арнаутская угол Канатного переулка

----------


## mlch

> Красиво.
> Начинаем морской бой.  успенская


 Мимо!  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Малая арнаутская угол Канатного переулка


 Нет

----------


## Vicki

Маразлиевская

----------


## mlch

> Маразлиевская


 Я же говорил, что это будет быстро.  :smileflag: 
Маразлиевская 26.
Там таких барельефов несколько разных вдоль всего второго этажа.
***
Помогите с плюсиком для Vicki, пожалуйста!

----------


## капибара

> Помогите с плюсиком для Vicki, пожалуйста!


  готово

----------


## Velena

на скорость

----------


## капибара

воронцовский

----------


## mlch

> на скорость


 Санаторий им Чкалова?

----------


## Velena

оба варианта не верны

----------


## Скрытик

Екатериненская площадь?

----------


## mlch

Школа Столярского?

----------


## Garik2008

В парке Шевченко

----------


## Velena

> Школа Столярского?


 действительно на скорость)



Помогите с плюсиком для mlch, пожалуйста

----------


## Vicki

Помогли  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> действительно на скорость)
> 
> 
> 
> Помогите с плюсиком для mlch, пожалуйста


 Простите, но я был первый

----------


## Velena

> Простите, но я был первый


 простите, я не заметила)

----------


## mlch

> Простите, но я был первый


 Простите, но адрес школы Столярского не Екатерининская площадь, а Сабанеев мост 11. 
По крайней мере - так ДубльГис утверждает.

----------


## Скрытик

> Простите, но адрес школы Столярского не Екатерининская площадь, а Сабанеев мост 11.


 Мне некогда было адрес искать, а название школы забыл  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Школа Столярского входит  ансамбль Екатерининской площади, хотя адрес, конечно- Сабанеев мост)

Новая загадка-очень просто !

----------


## Vicki

Маразлиевская? :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

> Простите, но адрес школы Столярского не Екатерининская площадь, а Сабанеев мост 11. 
> По крайней мере - так ДубльГис утверждает.


 Оба правы и заслуживают плюсики !   :smileflag: 

p.s.
С учетом массы ошибок ДубльГис не может быть последней инстанцией для решения споров.

----------


## AG-ents

Дворец студентов

----------


## Richard

> Возвращаясь к прошлым обсуждениям. В воспоминаниях отца обнаружил такие строчки:
> "Достоприметательностью Канатной улицы было большое здание Сабанских казарм, а напротив этих казарм были небольшие мастерские одесского предпринимателя Анатра, в которых строили небольшие самолеты".


 Ага, как выяснилось, авиазавод Анатра был довольно большим предприятим - самым большим в России на то время. Начинался с небольшого заводика возле ипподрома, а к 1916-му году дополнительно открылись слесарные и штамповочные цеха на Канатной, сварочный и сборочный цехи на Стрельбищном поле, цех механической обработки на Французском бульваре и деревообрабатывающий цех на Пересыпи. В качестве аэродрома использовалась беговая дорожка ипподрома. Дела шли настолько хороши, что Анатра начал постройку филиала одесского завода в Крыму - Симферополе. 
Поначалу строил по лицензии французские “Фарманы”, “Ньюпоры”, “Вуазены” и “Моран-Сонье”, с 1915  - свои собственные разработки "Анатра Анасаль", успевшие полетать и у австрияков, и у чехов и у Деникина и у красноармейцев:

ИМХО, не случись революции, Одесса стала бы мировым центром самолетостроения. Завод возле ипподрома уничтожен в 1918 - подожжен самими рабочими, что бы не достался оккупационным войскам. Сам Анатра покинул Одессу в 19-м. 
Сейчас пытаюсь найти следы завода. Судя по всему находился он где-то тут:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Новая загадка-очень просто !


 

Троицкая?

----------


## Буджак

Скорее уж, Пушкинская...

----------


## Aqualux

переулок чайковского

----------


## Velena

> переулок чайковского


 абсолютно верно!

----------


## Velena

> Оба правы и заслуживают плюсики !


 Оба получили плюсики)

----------


## Jorjic

Еще загадка для тех, кто ходит с "гордо поднятой" головой.

----------


## Jorjic

Глухое молчание. Либо все празднуют, либо, действительно, не попадается на глаза. Честно скажу - я обратил внимание на этот до всего пару дней назад.
Вот более общий вид:

----------


## Mamasha

Ну, может, Польская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну, может, Польская?


 Нет, не Польская.

----------


## Скрытик

Кузнечная?

----------


## Vicki

Я хожу с гордо поднятой головой :smileflag: , но вспомнить не могу
Канатная?

----------


## Vicki

или Пантелеймоновская?

----------


## Jorjic

> или Пантелеймоновская?


 Второй ответ - близко. Я бы даже сказал - совсем близко.

----------


## Зимняя

лейтенанта Шмидта?

----------


## Скрытик

Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Vicki

Итальянский бульвар :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> лейтенанта Шмидта?


 Правильно. Прямо напротив Макдональдса.

----------


## Vicki

Вот знала же что где то рядом, но не успела :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот знала же что где то рядом, но не успела


 Да, взяли в класическую вилку. Как раз квартал между Итальянским бульваром и Пантелеймоновской.

----------


## Vicki

Вчера читала Губаря "Старые дома и ..." и узнала, что соседний с моим домом построил В.И.Шмидт, который построил много красоты для Одессы. Посмотрела утром и нашла что сфотографировать. Выкладываю два фото этого дома, где он? Кстати, кто-нибудь знает что символизировали головы мужчин с приоткрытыми ртами? Их есть в Одессе. Интересно. :smileflag: 
Только, чур, у кого есть книга не заглядывать!!! Угадайте. :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Екатерининская?

----------


## Vicki

нет

----------


## Де Виль

большая Арнаутская

----------


## Зимняя

Греческая

----------


## Vicki

все нет

----------


## Алибабаевич

Гоголя?

----------


## Vicki

нет

----------


## Vicki

еще фото того же дома

----------


## Jorjic

Троицкая?

----------


## Vicki

нет :smileflag:

----------


## Жемчужина

Маразлиевская

----------


## K_McKormik

Базарная ?

----------


## Vicki

все нет

----------


## Jorjic

Чтобы покончить с этим районом - Еврейская? Мне почему-то кажется, что где-то там.

----------


## Vicki

нет :smileflag: 
пока ближе всех Зимняя

----------


## Скрытик

Александровский?

----------


## Жемчужина

Может Бунина или Преображенская?

----------


## Vicki

пару часов меня не будет - ухожу с киндером на шахматы :smileflag: 
а вы пока подумайте
рядом с нами оч много красивых домов, просто за ними никто не ухаживает. представляю, какими они были красивыми, когда их построили :smileflag:

----------


## Vicki

Скрытик и Жемчужина - нет

----------


## Aqualux

польская улица

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Вицк-адмирала Жукова? (возле Русского театра)

----------


## Ginger

Может Польская?

----------


## Скрытик

Жуковского?

----------


## Де Виль

переулок чайковского

----------


## GSX-R

Красный переулок

----------


## Ginger

Позволю себе маленькую наглость в виду того, что правильный ответ на прошлую загадку скорее всего прозвучал

Хочу дать маленькую и на скорость. Не совсем история, но буду благодарна за фотку этого же двора до "модернизации" :smileflag: 

Скрытик, Jorjic, моё почтение :smileflag:  Я верю, что  вы точно знаете, где это. Но дайте подержать интригу чтоль

Итак, легко!
Приветствуется номер дома :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Вложение недоступно

----------


## Ginger

> Вложение недоступно


 Нет такой задачи, с которой бы не справились большевики!(С)

----------


## Зимняя

Юрия Олеши (к загадке Вики)

----------


## Vicki

пока никто не угадал
если пересечь варианты Зимней(первый) и Жемчужины(последний) то будет близко :smileflag:

----------


## Ginger

Веры Холодной? только та сторона, которая ближе к собору кажецца

----------


## Vicki

нет, не Веры Холодной
угадать желательно с номером дома или перекрестком :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Нахимова/Канатная?

----------


## Vicki

нет

----------


## Скрытик

Это не Коблевская - Л.Толстого?

----------


## Vicki

Да!!! Ура!!! 
Коблевская, 42.
Этот дом построил В.И.Шмидт, который построил и дом Руссова.

----------


## Ginger

> Да!!! Ура!!! 
> Коблевская, 42.
> Этот дом построил В.И.Шмидт, который построил и дом Руссова.


 Поздравила :smileflag: 

На повестке дня остался дельфин :smileflag: 

ИМХО, изуродовали двор

----------


## Omega

*Ginger*, Маразлиевская 2 или 4?

----------


## Ginger

Не там совсем :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Так, дельфин - это новая загадка? (или я чего не догоняю..)

----------


## Ginger

> Так, дельфин - это новая загадка? (или я чего не догоняю..)


 Да.
Место проходное, надо только повертеть головой :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

французский?

----------


## Viktoz

Может какой-то санаторий?, а то  кроме дельфина у муз.комедии ничего не припоминается.
Или хотя бы подсказку?

----------


## Ginger

Нет, двигаться надо в противоположном направлении :smileflag:  Думала выложить фотку дворика в целом, но уж больно узнаваемо. Ну где-то вот так



Этот несчастный дОлфин там недавно. Там была красивая клумба, может с какой-то фигуркой.
Теперь должно быть совсем легко :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

Как вариант противоположного направления: проспект Мира

----------


## Ginger

Теплее :smileflag:

----------


## Зимняя

Апартаменты на Успенской?

----------


## НЕКИ

Ну кто же? Кто же наконец угадает? Ужасно же интересно! Может это Греческая?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Может Старый дворик?

----------


## Ginger

Дворик старый :smileflag:  Но надо бы конкретнее
Это по дороге к любимому многим месту отдыха

----------


## sas6a

Екатерининская

----------


## Ginger

Однозначно теплее  :smileflag:

----------


## sas6a

Сабонеев мост  Гоголя военный спуск

----------


## sas6a

А случаем не торговая?

----------


## Ginger

> Сабонеев мост  Гоголя военный спуск


 Нет, но теплее.
Желательно помимо улицы ещё и номер дома

----------


## Зимняя

Екатерининская 11?

----------


## sas6a

Театральный пер.

----------


## Ginger

> А случаем не торговая?


 Прошу прощения :smileflag: 
Номер дома добавите?

----------


## Richard_I

> Прошу прощения
> Номер дома добавите?


 Торговая, 3?

----------


## sas6a

Почему подумал о торговой скажу так,будучи ниже софиевской наблюдал второй двор как на вашем фото поэтому возникла такая мысль
номер не скажу, а угадаю 5

----------


## Скрытик

> Почему подумал о торговой скажу так,будучи ниже софиевской наблюдал второй двор как на вашем фото поэтому возникла такая мысль
> номер не скажу, а угадаю 5


 Нет, это таки 3й  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Все-таки угадали. Хотел выложить в качестве подсказки прежний вид двора - там еще недавно стояла статуя Геракла с палицей - но не нашел у себя в архиве. Огромная просьба, если у кого-то есть, выложите или киньте ссылку.

----------


## Ginger

> Все-таки угадали. Хотел выложить в качестве подсказки прежний вид двора - там еще недавно стояла статуя Геракла с палицей - но не нашел у себя в архиве. *Огромная просьба, если у кого-то есть, выложите или киньте ссылку.*


 Присоединяюсь!
Адрес правильный


Очень приятный и тихий дворик

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Наверно, на скорость.. Где на самом деле висит эта табличка?

----------


## Alternativa

> Наверно, на скорость.. Где на самом деле висит эта табличка?


 Успенская.

----------


## Жемчужина

Успенская 83, "Коммерческий техникум"

----------


## Пушкин

Может Базарный переулок 4

----------


## Зимняя

Троицкая?

----------


## Omega

Кирова в районе Кировского сквера

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Может на арабском центре

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Простите, что поздно отписываюсь....

С улицей - молодцы - определились быстро. Альтернатива, Жемчужина - действительно Успенская.
Остаётся вопрос номера!
не 83 (хотя... поять же - не факт, что похожей таблички не может висеть где-то ещё) Но я склоняюсь к тому, что такая (по затёртости) она одна.

Угадываем номер, уважаемые! ))

----------


## Alternativa

№ 56, рядом со школой.

----------


## Жемчужина

... или 54

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> № 56, рядом со школой.


 


> ... или 54


 Ага! т.е мы упорно думаем, что табличка должна быть очень рядом с адресом, указанным на ней.
Ан-нет!  :smileflag:  Не очень!
Ищите, господа, ищите! (с)-перефразированная (дамы - не обижаемся)

И ещё одно  - адрес по ДубльГис этого дома не по Успенской, а по пересекающей её улице.

----------


## Alternativa

> Ага! т.е мы упорно думаем, что табличка должна быть очень рядом с адресом, указанным на ней.
> Ан-нет!  Не очень!
> Ищите, господа, ищите! (с)-перефразированная (дамы - не обижаемся)
> 
> И ещё одно  - адрес по ДубльГис этого дома не по Успенской, а по пересекающей её улице.


 Екатерининская 55

----------


## Жемчужина

> Ага! т.е мы упорно думаем, что табличка должна быть очень рядом с адресом, указанным на ней.
> Ан-нет!  Не очень!
> Ищите, господа, ищите! (с)-перефразированная (дамы - не обижаемся)
> 
> И ещё одно  - адрес по ДубльГис этого дома не по Успенской, а по пересекающей её улице.


 А мы возьмем подальше- Канатная, 42

----------


## Tancovschitsa

И это таки да, 55! Альтернативе +

----------


## Александр1

Интересно - угадает ктонибудь где эта красота находится,или я один так удивился  увиденному - как в другую страну попал...

----------


## Ginger

Если не ошибусь со станциями, то на склоне под 13й

----------


## Velena

Под Свято-Успенским  мужским монастырем- прямо на мысе Большой Фонтан

----------


## Скрытик

Да, это гостиница под монастырем.

----------


## Де Виль

> Интересно - угадает ктонибудь где эта красота находится,или я один так удивился  увиденному - как в другую страну попал...


 Отель Гранд Петтине, Скрытик правильно сказал)

----------


## Александр1

> Да, это гостиница под монастырем.


 Точно.....   очень красиво там,я был удивлён. Как будто попал в другой мир!
 Честно говоря,думал,что это будет сложным заданием..... ошибался  :smileflag:

----------


## pgas

По-моему не было.
Вот попалось на Яндексе такое фото с оч интересной мозаикой.
Кто заметил-где?

----------


## Скрытик

> По-моему не было.
> Вот попалось на Яндексе такое фото с оч интересной мозаикой.
> Кто заметил-где?


 Баянчик. Екатериненская угол Чайковского.

----------


## Maksy

И я знаю где это  :smileflag:  Это загадка для туристов даже пойдёт. Каждая экскурсия возле этой мозаики останавливается...

----------


## Ginger

> Баянчик. Екатериненская угол Чайковского.


 Ну через дом
А номер у него, емнип, по улице Екатериненской -  1

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну через дом
> А номер у него, емнип, по улице Екатериненской -  1


 Да, это № 1. Мозаика эта была сделана к открытию Одесской промышленной выставки 1910 г. 
Еще говорят, что в этом доме жил Уточкин.

----------


## Viktoz

Еще мне рассказывали, что эта мозаика после революции была плотно закрашена жильцами дома, дабы большевики не увидели и не разбили или уничтожили (а это они умели), и уже многими годами позже, когда страсти поутихли, ее отмыли и реставрировали.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот такой фрагмент дома. Если вызовет затруднения, выложу более расширенный вариант.

----------


## Omega

Приморский бульвар? (первое, что в голову пришло)

----------


## Jorjic

> Приморский бульвар? (первое, что в голову пришло)


 Нет. Но не очень далеко.

----------


## flyer-korowka

Екатерининская площадь?

----------


## Jorjic

> Екатерининская площадь?


 Ну не так же совсем близко. Надо чуток подальше пройти.

----------


## flyer-korowka

Тогда пойдем дальше! Греческая улица.

----------


## Omega

Гоголя?

----------


## Jorjic

Пока мимо. Выкладываю больший фрагмент, чтобы поменьше угадалок и побольше узнавалок.

----------


## Omega

Напротив Дома ученых

----------


## Ginger

В голове круится начало улиц Ланжероновская - Дерибасовская - Польская. 

Хотя на Польской погром вроде до сих пор.
 Поэтму врядли.
А что теперь компас говорит? Курс верный?


Точно не напротив дома Учёных.

----------


## Jorjic

Omega ближе всех.
Этот дом имеет некоторое отношение к памятнику Екатерине.

----------


## Пушкин

Ланжероновская, напротив Литературного музея?

----------


## Пушкин

> Omega ближе всех.
> Этот дом имеет некоторое отношение к памятнику Екатерине.


 Неужели Гаванная  - Краеведческий музей?

----------


## Jorjic

> Неужели Гаванная  - Краеведческий музей?


 Да, правильно.

У меня плюсомет сегодня заклинило в связи с известными событиями. Помогите!

----------


## Omega

Опять опоздала. Ээ-эх...

----------


## Jorjic

> Опять опоздала. Ээ-эх...


 Фасад вроде ничего особенного, но какие-то удивительно правильные пропорции. После реставрации он заиграл, и я каждый раз любуюсь, проходя мимо. Вот и решил попробовать загадать - место, если не очень проходное, то "проездное" уж точно.

----------


## mlch

> Да, правильно.
> 
> У меня плюсомет сегодня заклинило в связи с известными событиями. Помогите!


 Помог.
PS При использовании плюсомета в критических ситуациях приходится экономить патроны.  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Фасад вроде ничего особенного, но какие-то удивительно правильные пропорции. После реставрации он заиграл, и я каждый раз любуюсь, проходя мимо. Вот и решил попробовать загадать - место, если не очень проходное, то "проездное" уж точно.

----------


## Jorjic

> Помог.
> PS При использовании плюсомета приходится экономить патроны.


 Да, опыт приобретается в бою.

----------


## Vicki

и я опоздала...
вот такая загадочка:

----------


## Omega

Рискну предположить, что это в районе Санаторного переулка (вроде, он так называется, где ВС)  на склонах

----------


## mlch

> и я опоздала...
> вот такая загадочка:


 Неужели 13-я станция Фонтана?

----------


## Vicki

Санаторный переулок - нет.
Что такое ВС?

----------


## Vicki

> Неужели 13-я станция Фонтана?


 нет

----------


## Omega

> Санаторный переулок - нет.
> Что такое ВС?


 Ваш сад

----------


## Vicki

> Ваш сад


 А... :smileflag: 
нет :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

А в какую сторону нет? Трасса здоровья?

----------


## Vicki

Недалеко от трассы здоровья :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Это в районе Отрады, в сторону Ланжерона, на первой террасе над морем. Там какая-то плаза.Точнее сказать не могу, как называется просто не помню. Ниже ТЗ.
Вот это снято там же.

----------


## Omega

От чего?  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Это в районе Отрады, в сторону Ланжерона, на первой террасе над морем. Там какая-то плаза.Точнее сказать не могу, как называется просто не помню. Ниже ТЗ.


 Жоржик, ваш дама  стоит перед рестораном Вилла Отрада, над желтым камнем

----------


## Jorjic

> Жоржик, ваш дама  стоит перед рестораном Вилла Отрада, над желтым камнем


 Ну, значит оно и есть. На загаданном фото аллея от этой дамы к ТЗ.
ЗЫ. У меня там две дамы, если присмотреться. И еще одна есть в запаса (гипсовая).

----------


## Velena

> Ну, значит оно и есть. На загаданном фото аллея от этой дамы к ТЗ.
> ЗЫ. У меня там две дамы, если присмотреться. И еще одна есть в запаса (гипсовая).


 Простите великодушно, одна дама действительно мало, три- в самый раз)фото не увеличивала, поэтому не заметила)

----------


## Jorjic

> Простите великодушно, одна дама действительно мало, три- в самый раз)фото не увеличивала, поэтому не заметила)


 На первый раз так и быть, прощаю.

----------


## Vicki

да, это над желтым камнем.
вилла отрада. :smileflag: 
красиво там, правда.
снято неделю назад, в прошлую субботу.
не могу поставит плюс Jorjicу, помогите :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

> не могу поставит плюс Jorjicу, помогите


 Помогла))

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Как вам такая картинка?
Где это?
Сфоткано в ночном режиме, поэтому жёлтый цвет сильно дала фотка (на это не смотрите). Рельный цвет ближе к "асфальту" вроде

----------


## denn-73

Это на памятнике? Верное направление мысли?

----------


## Jorjic

> Как вам такая картинка?
> Где это?


 Пушкинская/Троицкая?

----------


## Velena

Это барельеф на доме. Екатерининская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Это барельеф на доме. Екатерининская?


 Да, возможно Екатерининская/Жуковского.

----------


## VikZu

У меня ощущение что это на Греческой...

----------


## Jorjic

Мой вариант с Екатерининской пролетает. Да и вообще Екатерининская, по-моему мимо. Только что съездил на Привоз - ничего похожего не обнаружил.

----------


## Vicki

Щепкина или Пастера?

----------


## Скрытик

> Мой вариант с Екатерининской пролетает. Да и вообще Екатерининская, по-моему мимо. Только что съездил на Привоз - ничего похожего не обнаружил.


 А возле Пикника не смотрели? Пл стилю немного похоже.

----------


## Jorjic

> А возле Пикника не смотрели? Пл стилю немного похоже.


 Не знаю, именно на этот дом внимания не обратил. Но, вроде, нет.
Хотелось бы услышать мнение автора загадки.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Что я вам скажу, дорогие мои...
По улицам - есть близкие моменты, например - VikZu. Но! denn-73 подметил правильно - это не дом! Но и не памятник. Так что спускайтесь с уровня 2,3,4х этажей вниз и разглядывайте

----------


## VikZu

Меня терзают смутные подозрения... Это у меня ассоциируется с "Афиной"

----------


## Tancovschitsa

VikZu
пусть не терзают! Не она! ))

----------


## Ginger

> это не дом! Но и не памятник.


 Какое-то ограждение? Каменно и/или бетонный забор?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

тоже так не назовёшь. Скажем, малая архитектурная форма

----------


## Ginger

Мост? 
На Сабонеевом такого не помню.
Без подсказок никак

----------


## job2001

Тумба на тираспольской?

----------


## VikZu

Малая архитектурная форма? Что-то непонятное...
Беседка, лестница, парапет, фонтан, ротонда? Может маяк  или мост?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

ещё меньше, но! бывают и фонтаны таких размеров

----------


## Tancovschitsa

вот так это выглядит полностью )))
ну я же говорила, что малая форма )))
осталось отгадать - где

----------


## Kapy4inka

греческая улица?

----------


## Katrusya

это цветочная клумба на Дерибасовской. в летнее время внизу находится барчик. 
находится практически на углу с Польской.
По-моему, Дерибасовская 1

----------


## Милена-84

если бы не эта плитка, то еще был вариант клумбы возле Оперного...
Согласна с Катрусей  :smileflag: )

----------


## VikZu

Стало быть это вазон! Молодца!

----------


## Vicki

а может это возле Фраполли?

----------


## xifedor

Не знаю прозвучал ли уже правильный ответ, но мне кажется, что этот вазон находится на углу Дерибасовской и Ришельевской возле банка.

----------


## VikZu

> если бы не эта плитка, то еще был вариант клумбы возле Оперного...
> Согласна с Катрусей )


 Да, похоже! Но мне кажется что вазон -это вообще-то ближе к посуде чем к малым архитектурным формам :smileflag: . А по адресу может угол Дерибасовской Преображенской. Я еще на похожий залазил, когда снимал дом на углу Соборки и Преображенской. На фото вазоны у Оперы

----------


## Jorjic

Вполне возможно, что это таки на Греческой, возле нового ресторана Папа-Коста. Уж больно много там огней на заднем плане.

----------


## Скрытик

> Да, похоже! Но мне кажется что вазон -это вообще-то ближе к посуде чем к малым архитектурным формам.


 Я 20 минут назад там проходил - они другие. Все с номерами, но другие  :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Не знаю прозвучал ли уже правильный ответ, но мне кажется, что этот вазон находится на углу Дерибасовской и Ришельевской возле банка.


 Даааааааааааааааааа!!!!!!!!! Именно там!
Хотела похвалить Катрусю, что улицу угадала, а тут точный ответ!!!
Умница!

+1

И кстати, чем вам не архитектурная форма? И материал прочный, и барельеф ))) и фиг сдинешь с места  :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

Посуда!!! А загадка хороша!

----------


## denn-73

только что от туда, опаздали с ответом

----------


## Vicki

Это здание не фасад, но его видно с улицы :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Это здание не фасад, но его видно с улицы.


 Это Отрада. Кажется Обсерваторный переулок.

----------


## Vicki

нет, это не Отрада и не Обсерваторный переулок :smileflag: 
но дом тот же  :smileflag:  добавленный только что  :smileflag: 
это переулок Веры Инбер, сейчас Купальный, ближе к Ланжерону по-моему.
Плюсик Ваш  :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

Или Пастера или Преображенская в районе Тираспольской?

----------


## Jorjic

> нет, это не Отрада и не Обсерваторный переулок


 Тогда Лермонтовский. На моем фото тот дом?

----------


## Vicki

опять не могу плюс добавить - помогите

----------


## Де Виль

> опять не могу плюс добавить - помогите


 есть

----------


## Ginger

> опять не могу плюс добавить - помогите


 Сделано! :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> нет, это не Отрада и не Обсерваторный переулок
> но дом тот же  добавленный только что 
> это переулок Веры Инбер, сейчас Купальный, ближе к Ланжерону по-моему.
> Плюсик Ваш


 В первом варианте ответа я даже написал "или Купальный", но потом гордыня заела, оставил один ответ.
В моем представлении все эти переулки - Отрада. Хотя это деление, конечно, условное. Я было решил, что у дома есть двойник, мало ли что бывает...

----------


## Jorjic

Что-то с плюсиками перебор получился. Все равно спасибо.
Тогда вот такая загадка. Долго думал и решил ничего не маскировать.

----------


## Зимняя

Осипова?

----------


## job2001

пироговская?

----------


## Pinky

Интересно чей вензель "B" на решётке балкона?

----------


## Lorien

Не Мариинская/Итальянский бульвар ?

----------


## AG-ents

Пролетарский бульвар в районе напротив киностудии

----------


## Vicki

тоже думаю, что Фр.бульвар

----------


## Jorjic

На минутку отошел и сразу столько ответов. Но верного среди них нет. Пожалуй, ближе всех *job2001*.

----------


## Скрытик

Канатная?

----------


## Jorjic

Последний ответ *Vicki* я не учитывал. Тоже близко.

----------


## Jorjic

Нет, не Канатная.

----------


## Ginger

Семинарская или Пироговский переулок

----------


## Jorjic

> Семинарская или Пироговский переулок


 Нет. *Vicki* ближе всех.

----------


## Жемчужина

пр-т Шевченко

----------


## Jorjic

> пр-т Шевченко


 Нет. Это дальше от цели.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Новосельского, между Спиридоновской и Тираспольской?!
Или, еще как вариант, Семинарская, Довженко или пр-т. Гагарина?!

----------


## Jorjic

> Новосельского, между Спиридоновской и Тираспольской?!


 Это совсем далеко.

----------


## Жемчужина

Попробую еще предложить Удельный переулок

----------


## job2001

вице адмирала Азарова?

----------


## Jorjic

> вице адмирала Азарова?


 Подбираемся. Вот еще вид

----------


## Ginger

Хорошая подсказка - отражение в окне
Это не рядом с налоговой где-то? И может Азарова?

----------


## Hermione Granger

1й вариант - Уютная
2й вариант - Белинского

----------


## Jorjic

> Хорошая подсказка - отражение в окне
> Это не рядом с налоговой где-то? И может Азарова?


 Ответ Азарова уже был. А где налоговая я, к сожалению, не знаю.

----------


## Jorjic

> 1й вариант - Уютная
> 2й вариант - Белинского


 Тоже близко, но ближе всех был job2001.

----------


## Ginger

Госпитальный переулок?

----------


## Jorjic

> Госпитальный переулок?


 Нет, это дальше.

----------


## Alternativa

Мукачевский пер.

----------


## Hermione Granger

Ясная?

----------


## Pinky

пер. Матросова

----------


## Jorjic

> Ясная?


 Да, это Ясная. Второй дом от Азарова. Этот маленький отрезок улицы, после пересечения с Уютной, не очень посещаемый. Поэтому я и не особенно маскировался.
Помогите с плюсиком!

----------


## Ginger

> Да, это Ясная. Второй дом от Азарова. Этот маленький отрезок улицы, после пересечения с Уютной, не очень посещаемый. Поэтому я и не особенно маскировался.
> Помогите с плюсиком!


 Ещё раз помогла :smileflag:

----------


## Rain Woman

гамарника

----------


## AG-ents

Адрес ?

----------


## Velena

> Адрес ?


 Пантелеймоновская, напротив музкомедии

----------


## Пушкин

Малая Арнаутская - квартал от Белинского до Канататной, если спиной к морю то справа

----------


## AG-ents

> Малая Арнаутская - квартал от Белинского до Канататной, если спиной к морю то справа


 + 1 !   :smileflag: 

Да, М.Арнаутская дом 14 или 16

----------


## flyer-korowka

> + 1 !  
> 
> Да, М.Арнаутская дом 14 или 16


 Там внутри, в бывшей цистерне для воды, под землей! - чудненький пиратский трактирчик! А в этом окошке живет его устроитель, он же директор и повар.

----------


## flyer-korowka

нашла фото "изнутри" 
Правильный адрес "Пиратского культурного центра" - М.Арнаутская, 14-Б

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Посуда!!! А загадка хороша!


 Вот напиши я вам чё-то подбное (посуда, вазон), так бы все сразу стали под ноги смотреть, на напиласа МАФ - так хоть по стороним оглянулись  :smileflag: 
Как говориться, не ждите милости от природы  ))))))

П.С. Пасиб за оценку

----------


## AG-ents

> нашла фото "изнутри" 
> Правильный адрес "Пиратского культурного центра" - М.Арнаутская, 14-Б


 А вот вид с улицы рядом с окном  :smileflag:

----------


## flyer-korowka

гм.. а на "визитке" написано 14-Б. Где же "Б", если просто 14? Может Б- это такой номер квартиры? Или еще чего-нибудь, боюсь даже предположить...

----------


## denn-73

и где это?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Канатная в самом начале по нечетной стороне?

----------


## denn-73

пока мимо

----------


## Vicki

Ришельевская

----------


## Velena

Пушкинская

----------


## denn-73

вы все угадали, что это центр.
с подсказкой пока повременю

----------


## Velena

Может- Приморский?

----------


## denn-73

за Приморский сразу плюс, если и номер то второй
п.с. с плюсиком поспешил, пока заминка, что-то не получается

----------


## Velena

И кто мне плюсик поставит?)

----------


## Katrusya

уже поставила

----------


## denn-73

т.к. улица отгадана и домов не особенно много, выкладываю подсказки.
так что же за номер дома?

----------


## Velena

Приморский,5)

----------


## denn-73

> Приморский,5)


 правильно, молодец!

----------


## denn-73

но у меня по-прежнему нет возможности поставить *Velene* плюсик. помогите.

----------


## VikZu

Поставил.

----------


## Kapy4inka

помогла

----------


## Omega

> но у меня по-прежнему нет возможности поставить *Velene* плюсик. помогите.


 Запросто :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Спасибо всем!
Перебор с плюсиками получился)

----------


## sas6a

Думаю, что  на скорость.......

----------


## Jorjic

> Думаю, что  на скорость.......


 Княжеская/Старопортофранковская?

----------


## VikZu

Солидарен с Jorjic. Это один из корпусов медина. Здание очень красивое, но весьма запущенное и убитое.
Jorjic и я не ошиблись?

----------


## sas6a

Jorjic в вас я не сомневался +1 Это бывшее здание Русского Технического общества

----------


## Скрытик

Мы его уже пару раз разгадывали, только в других ракурсах  :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

> Мы его уже пару раз разгадывали, только в других ракурсах


 А я еще хотел картуш с входа над ним загадать...

----------


## Jorjic

> Мы его уже пару раз разгадывали, только в других ракурсах


 Да, домик очень антуражный

----------


## Пушкин

Старопортофранковская рядом с Пожаркой, по моему там какойто корпус МЕДИНа

----------


## Diamonds

Ну, Вы даете, Пушкин!

----------


## Katrusya

Вот новая загадка.
Где живёт эта девушка?

----------


## Maksy

На Прохоровской....

----------


## Katrusya

мгновенно (даже обидно)

----------


## Jorjic

> мгновенно (даже обидно)


 Очень интересный домик, я его что-то не помню. Спасибо.

----------


## Katrusya

раз вы такие быстрые, то вот вам ещё

----------


## Katrusya

> Очень интересный домик, я его что-то не помню. Спасибо.


 Да мне он тоже очень понравился. Судя по всему, это совершенно новый дом, а не отреставрированный. А основанием послужила какая-то трущеба. Точный адрес Прохоровская 19. Этот дом выделяется над одноэтажными убогими постройками.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Новосельская

----------


## Милена-84

> Новосельская


 Новосельского,но я еще подумываю о Маразлиевской....

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Новосельского,но я еще подумываю о Маразлиевской....


 ой)) очипятко)))

----------


## Katrusya

все я с вами больше не играю .
Жалко, что сегодня все быстро отгадываете, или может загадки не сложные выкладываю.
Да, Новосельского 79.
Очень обидно что такой дом в таком состоянии.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

а де мой плюсег?(

----------


## denn-73

а я нашёл вот такой рушнык

----------


## Katrusya

плюсики благополучно отправлены счастливым обладательницам мгновенной реакции

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

моя реакция была мгновеннее

----------


## Velena

> а я нашёл вот такой рушнык


 Нежинская?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Екатерининская
Ришельевская
Пушкинская

----------


## Jorjic

Возможно Новосельская?

----------


## denn-73

> Екатерининская
> Ришельевская
> Пушкинская


 Не строчите как из пулемета  :smileflag: 
Все остальные тоже мимо

----------


## Velena

КУзнечная

----------


## Maksy

Пастера  ближе к Дворянской

----------


## Velena

Кузнечная,тираспольская

----------


## denn-73

> Кузнечная,тираспольская


 почти  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> почти


 КУзнечная,Спиридоновская?он на углу стоит)

----------


## denn-73

да, правильно Спиридоновская/Кузнечная
как и вчера, не получается поставить плюсик *Velene*, помогите

----------


## Jorjic

> да, правильно Спиридоновская/Кузнечная
> как и вчера, не получается поставить плюсик *Velene*, помогите


 С удовольствием!

----------


## Velena

> С удовольствием!


 спасибо, Жоржик) а до  этот неоднократно фотографировала)

----------


## denn-73

думаю, совсем легко

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

балковская

----------


## denn-73

Не сомневался, что Инга, как жительница района Фоззи отгадает.
А что это?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

завод пищевых концентратов это
(это мне компенсация за непоставленный предыдущий плюс!)

----------


## denn-73

Вы правы, плюсик Ваш.
Но с Вас теперь загадка, ждемс.

----------


## Katrusya

Вот у меня завалялась ещё одна ( пока Зайонц подбирает)

----------


## Милена-84

> Вот у меня завалялась ещё одна ( пока Зайонц подбирает)


 Тираспольская..

----------


## Katrusya

подробнее))

----------


## Velena

Новосельского\Тираспольская

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну, Вы даете, Пушкин!


 Даю только доброе, нужное, ценное. Просто не посмотрел  предыдущие посты, а увидел фото Йорика.

----------


## Katrusya

От вас ничего не утаишь.
Не могу поставить плюсики *Велене* и *Милене*, т.к. отмечала их ранее. Помогите.

----------


## Пушкин

Добавил

----------


## Милена-84

> Добавил


 спасибо, итак мой 100й плюсик от Пушкина

----------


## Пушкин

> спасибо, итак мой 100й плюсик от Пушкина


  Так что? можно рассчитывать на виртуальный приз? :smileflag:

----------


## Maksy

Люблю кирпичные дома...  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Пастера +_

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Где-то в районе Староконного.

----------


## Vaita

Спиридоновская, внутри двора

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Не похоже.

----------


## mlch

Артилерийская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

У меня есть две версии, одну я озвучил. Жду автора.

Это не Артиллерийская. Я там все дома облазил.

----------


## VikZu

И на Пастера такого дома точно нет.

----------


## Maksy

Всё мимо, центр, фасад...

----------


## Velena

Щепной переулок? Мне кажется в конце Успенской я нечто подобное видела...

----------


## Jorjic

Библиотечный переулок? Но там, вроде, чуть по-другому.

----------


## Пушкин

По моему это дворовой флигель, а не фасад

----------


## Jorjic

А судьи где? 
Уж полночь близится и хочется бай-бай!

----------


## Maksy

> Щепной переулок? Мне кажется в конце Успенской я нечто подобное видела...


 Точно!

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Кузнечная

----------


## Jorjic

Сегодня бенефис *Velena*. Поздравляю!

----------


## Velena

> Сегодня бенефис *Velena*. Поздравляю!


 Спасибо)не смущайте меня)

----------


## Jorjic

> Спасибо)не смущайте меня)


 Ой! Какая смутительная!
Надо привыкать к славе, тем более заслуженной.

----------


## VikZu

Нате вам еще "кирпич" в тему, раз не спите  :smileflag: . Он, имхо, интереснее чем предыдущий. Где?

----------


## strelecia

Хворостина, дом который недавно обвалился

----------


## VikZu

> Хворостина, дом который недавно обвалился


 Мимо!
Этот дом жив и здоров :smileflag: , и не в том районе...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ляпунова

----------


## cana

пер. Ляпунова возле библиотеки Горького.

----------


## VikZu

Я в общем-то и не сомневался в быстром ответе некоторых зубров сайта... Да! Это Ляпунова 9 возле научной библиотеки. Красивейший, имхо, дом. Его бы помыть, подшаманить и он засияет!
Поставлю + Kaiser_Wilhelm_II и cana, так как ответили одновременно.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Загадка. Простая.
Где?

----------


## Vaita

напротив Староконки?

----------


## Katrusya

район Молдаванки

----------


## Jorjic

Похоже на Ленинградскую, ближе к Балковской. Давно там не бывал.

----------


## Жемчужина

Может Заньковекой?

----------


## Diamonds

Утесова между Успенской и Льва Толстого?

----------


## xifedor

> Утесова между Успенской и Льва Толстого?


 Это как? Утесова вроде идет только от Б.Арнаутской до Успенской. Дальше идет Дегтярная.

----------


## Пушкин

> Это как? Утесова вроде идет только от Б.Арнаутской до Успенской. Дальше идет Дегтярная.


 Дальше ни чего не идёт, трамвай идёт в депо :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

Серова?

----------


## denn-73

Ризовская или Староконный переулок

----------


## Diamonds

> Это как? Утесова вроде идет только от Б.Арнаутской до Успенской. Дальше идет Дегтярная.


 простите, точно, что-то дала маху
ну, в любом случае мне уже что-то не сильно фотка похожа на то, что я имела в виду)

----------


## Жемчужина

Еще, как вариант - р-н Алексеевской площади или Чернышевского.

----------


## K_McKormik

> Загадка. Простая.
> Где?


 Часом не Пишоновская ?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*K_McKormik*, +1. Это таки Пишоновская.

----------


## denn-73

Открыл для себя вот этот удивительный дом

----------


## Kapy4inka

пушкинская?

----------


## Милена-84

р-н Кирхи...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А не дом ли это на Кузнечной, на квартале между Льва Толстого и Лютеранским переулком?

----------


## Vaita

Садиковская/ угол не помню. Кажется что Ленинградская

----------


## denn-73

> Садиковская/ угол не помню. Кажется что Ленинградская


 Практически угадали. Это Садиковская 19. Такой шикарный дом оказался на Молдаванке в таком плачевном состоянии.

----------


## Katrusya

вот такая загадка

----------


## Velena

Базарная

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Практически угадали. Это Садиковская 19. Такой шикарный дом оказался на Молдаванке в таком плачевном состоянии.


 Слушайте, кто там бывает, скажите, а что в Одессе есть дома из ракушечника, которые не были изначально оштукатурены, или этот домик ТАК облез?

----------


## Jorjic

> Слушайте, кто там бывает, скажите, а что в Одессе есть дома из ракушечника, которые не были изначально оштукатурены, или этот домик ТАК облез?


 Конечно есть. Хотя бы тот же дом Русского технического общества на Княжеской, который недавно в очередной раз загадывали. Возможно, что это какой-то более плотный известняк.

----------


## Vaita

> Практически угадали. Это Садиковская 19. Такой шикарный дом оказался на Молдаванке в таком плачевном состоянии.


  Я квартиру смотрела в этом доме, когда себе искали жилье. А дом этот, если не ошибаюсь, памятник архитектуры.

----------


## Пушкин

Кирха тоже не была оштукатурена.

----------


## Velena

> Слушайте, кто там бывает, скажите, а что в Одессе есть дома из ракушечника, которые не были изначально оштукатурены, или этот домик ТАК облез?


 На новоиспеченной площади Голодомора- стоит дом из неоштукатуренного ракушечника- его к открытию памятника почистили- и он посветлел)

----------


## denn-73

У меня для след. загадки приготовлен дом из обработанного ракушняка, но давайте соблюдать очередность, ведь не отгадана Катрусина загадка.

----------


## Jorjic

Вариант предложен, а автор молчит.

----------


## Katrusya

> Вариант предложен, а автор молчит.


 Говорю - это не Базарная 
Еще варианты будут ?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> На новоиспеченной площади Голодомора- стоит дом из неоштукатуренного ракушечника- его к открытию памятника почистили- и он посветлел)


 Какой ужас, неужели уже есть и такая площадь? Вы шутите? Это в начале Лидерсовского бульвара? Точно, помню там такой домик есть. Меня просто интересует, если некоторые дома так и стоят столетие или более неоштукатуренными, то, наверное, внешнюю сторону камня чем-то обрабатывали, или шлифовали как-то специально? Просто интересно, может быть, кто-то знает? Хотя версия , что просто использовался более плотный ракушечник тоже интересная. Но тогда он должен был быть привозной, а смысл возить?

----------


## sas6a

> Какой ужас, неужели уже есть и такая площадь? Вы шутите? Это в начале Лидерсовского бульвара? Точно, помню там такой домик есть. Меня просто интересует, если некоторые дома так и стоят столетие или более неоштукатуренными, то, наверное, внешнюю сторону камня чем-то обрабатывали, или шлифовали как-то специально? Просто интересно, может быть, кто-то знает? Хотя версия , что просто использовался более плотный ракушечник тоже интересная. Но тогда он должен был быть привозной, а смысл возить?


 Коблевская 47 Очень интересный домик не штукатуренный изначально. А известняк в Одессе  и округе разный. Может где и плотный был.

----------


## mlch

> Коблевская 47 Очень интересный домик не штукатуренный изначально. А известняк в Одессе  и округе разный. Может где и плотный был.


 Почему "может" ? Добывался и довольно много. 
Уже упомянутый дом по Белинского 4, Валиховский 8, в Лермонтовском переулке, Мечникова 4, Троицкая 1 (угол Маразлиевской), Католический собор на Екатериинской 33 первоначально был таким (сейчас - штукатуреный), Бродская синагога на Пушкинской угол Жуковского, судя по старым фото тоже долго так стояла. Еще маленькая синагога на Шмидта (как мне помнится).
Это так. На вскидку....

----------


## Velena

> Какой ужас, неужели уже есть и такая площадь? Вы шутите? Это в начале Лидерсовского бульвара?


 Слава богу- таблички пока нет

----------


## Katrusya

В виду всеобщего игнорирования моей загадки, думаю, что просто никто не может узнать место. Добавляю еще одну фотку.

----------


## Velena

> В виду всеобщего игнорирования моей загадки, думаю, что просто никто не может узнать место. Добавляю еще одну фотку.


 НЕ всеобщего- у меня был вариант- Базарная)
Осипова или Канатная?

----------


## Katrusya

> НЕ всеобщего- у меня был вариант- Базарная)
> Осипова или Канатная?


 Все мимо. Двигаемся на запад.

----------


## Omega

Олеши 11?

----------


## Katrusya

> Олеши 11?


 
Может быть на Олеши 11 похожий дом, но этот находится совсем в другой стороне, хотя тоже в центре. Повторяю, двигаться от указанных улиц нужно на запад, а не на север.

----------


## Vicki

> Коблевская 47 Очень интересный домик не штукатуренный изначально. А известняк в Одессе  и округе разный. Может где и плотный был.


 Коблевская 47 - кирпичный :smileflag:

----------


## Vicki

> В виду всеобщего игнорирования моей загадки, думаю, что просто никто не может узнать место. Добавляю еще одну фотку.


 Дома в районе Кировского сквера

----------


## Katrusya

> Дома в районе Кировского сквера


 Ближе, но все еще достаточно далеко

----------


## Vicki

Толстого, Нежинская

----------


## Katrusya

> Толстого, Нежинская


 "Верной дорогой идете товарищи"  :smileflag: 
Но еще далеко.

----------


## Velena

Торговая?

----------


## mlch

Софиевская?

----------


## Katrusya

> Торговая?


 Теплее.
По-прежнему нет правильного ответа. Добавляю еще одну подсказку.

----------


## Katrusya

> Софиевская?


 Круг поиска сужается  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Конная недалеко от Софиевской

----------


## Katrusya

*Jorjic* подобрался ближе всех пока

----------


## Де Виль

Щепкина

----------


## Katrusya

> Щепкина


 Нет, еще варианты.

----------


## Де Виль

> Нет, еще варианты.


 Льва Толстого

----------


## Ginger

Катруся, я вот как раз собираюсь прогуляться :smileflag: 
Скажи - мне стоит проходить по Ляпунова и Валиховскому?

----------


## Katrusya

> Катруся, я вот как раз собираюсь прогуляться
> Скажи - мне стоит проходить по Ляпунова и Валиховскому?


 Не-а . В принципе райончик похож, но надо брать чуть шире

----------


## Jorjic

> Катруся, я вот как раз собираюсь прогуляться
> Скажи - мне стоит проходить по Ляпунова и Валиховскому?


 Я там уже "ходил" - мимо. Остается Ольгиевская, но, честно говоря, это методом тыка.

----------


## Ginger

> Я там уже "ходил" - мимо. Остается Ольгиевская, но, честно говоря, это методом тыка.


 Если ближе к Софиевской, то по-моему не там это, я поэтому её и пропустила

----------


## Katrusya

> Остается Ольгиевская, но, честно говоря, это методом тыка.


 Теперь уже совсем близко.

----------


## Katrusya

Я же не могу вам сузить квадрат поиска до одного квартала. Дом не вычурный. Все что на нем было красивого уже отражено на моих фотографиях. Больше подсказок нет, даже общий вид не фоткала. Разве что сказать точный адрес. Но я еще подожду. Ведь уже подобрались совсем.

----------


## Ginger

Княжеская?

----------


## Katrusya

> Княжеская?


 Горячо

----------


## Ginger

Тогда тык - Коблевская. Где-то недалеко от Ольгиевской

----------


## Katrusya

Все не буду вас больше мучить. Игра "Морской бой" принесла свои плоды. 
+1 Ginger

----------


## Ginger

> Все не буду вас больше мучить. Игра "Морской бой" принесла свои плоды. 
> +1 Ginger


 Это был тык. Стыдно :smileflag:  Пошла искать и смотреть живьём :smileflag:

----------


## Vaita

А можно в продолжение темы кирпичных домов

----------


## Katrusya

Б. Анаутская?

----------


## Velena

> А можно в продолжение темы кирпичных домов


 Спиридоновская?

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Б. Хмельницкого

----------


## Это я

Старопортофранковская

----------


## Vaita

Нет. Ближе всего Это я

----------


## Скрытик

Мечникова со стороны пересыпи?

----------


## Vaita

Не-а, но близко

----------


## denn-73

Ольгиевский спуск?

----------


## Maksy

Манежная, р-н сквера

----------


## NadinOdessa

Новосельского?

----------


## Это я

Княжеская?

----------


## Vaita

+ получает 
Maksy 

Это Манежная 24

----------


## denn-73

Как и обещал дом из обработанного ракушечника

----------


## NadinOdessa

княжеская

----------


## denn-73

быстро не значит точно

----------


## Vaita

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Как и обещал дом из обработанного ракушечника


 Вы только посмотрите, как сделано! Круглое окно с камнями "в замок", скругленные углы здания из ракушечника! А ведь таких "штучек"  очень много

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Пироговская?

----------


## denn-73

из предложенных вариантов ближе Княжеская, но тоже далековато.

----------


## NadinOdessa

еще похоже на дом в длинном дворе, на той улице что цирк,не знаю как она сейчас называется,подбельского вроде ранбше была, только ближе к соборке

----------


## Vaita

Сейчас это Коблевская

----------


## denn-73

> Сейчас это Коблевская


 Все еще мимо и довольно далеко

----------


## NadinOdessa

каретная или лютеранский переулок

----------


## denn-73

Так, все еще мимо. В последней версии NadinOdessa ближе всего. Выкладываю подсказку.

----------


## Де Виль

переулок Некрасова

----------


## Ginger

> переулок Некрасова


 На Некрасова такого нет :smileflag:

----------


## Vicki

кузнечная

----------


## Ginger

Я бы ещё Дегтярную предложила и может Асташкина

----------


## Viktoz

Очень  на  пер. Короленко угол Софиевской похоже.

----------


## Viktoz

Или еще как вариант  - Пастера. В квартале между торговой и Дворянской

----------


## Ginger

> Очень  на  пер. *Короленко* угол *Софиевской* похоже.


 
Божеш мой! Где вы это нашли? На какой карте?




> Или еще как вариант  - Пастера. В квартале между торговой и Дворянской


 Не, там такого тоже нет

----------


## Viktoz

> Где вы это нашли? На какой карте?


 Пер. Короленнко, переулочек между  ул Софиевской и  бульваром Искуств. 
 Если ехать по Софиевской, от Преображенской в сторону спуска Миринеско, то находится он чуточку дальше ювелирного завода.

----------


## AG-ents

> На новоиспеченной площади Голодомора- *стоит дом из неоштукатуренного ракушечника- его к открытию памятника почистили- и он посветлел)*


 Неправда !!!  Этот дом чистили несколько лет назад !

----------


## Ginger

> Пер. Короленнко, переулочек между  ул Софиевской и  бульваром Искуств. 
>  Если ехать по Софиевской, от Преображенской в сторону спуска Миринеско, то находится он чуточку дальше ювелирного завода.


 Ой, позорище, я там гуляю часто, а как называется не знала. Пардон

Но кажется не там точно.

----------


## AG-ents

Старопортофранковская. Рядом цветами торгуют.

----------


## Velena

> Неправда !!!  Этот дом чистили несколько лет назад !


 Я видела как чистили перед открытием.

----------


## denn-73

наверное пришло время подсказки. этот дом своими сторонами стоит на разных улицах. место поиска приблизительно большинство угадали. ближе всех AG-ents (хотя я не знаю где продают цветы)

----------


## Vicki

Льва Толстого, 32

----------


## Demon99

Может Колонтаевская? Или Раскидайловская...

----------


## denn-73

народ! если вы думаете что все интересные дома находятся в центре, то это будет продолжаться вечно. все дружно перебираемся за границу Порто-Франко и уверен там вы обнаружите массу интересного.

----------


## NadinOdessa

разумовского садиковская

----------


## denn-73

> разумовского садиковская


 ваш вариант дома тоже интересен, но он когда-то был отштукатурен и украшен лепкой, а сейчас он в аварийном состоянии и не жилой, только особо бесстрашные ещё там обитают

----------


## Demon99

Ну что же это?? Южная что ли? Или Серова? Ну не слободка ж в самом деле...

----------


## denn-73

> Ну что же это?? Южная что ли? Или Серова? Ну не слободка ж в самом деле...


 Не-не не Слободка. Вы можете потыкать пальцем в небо или заставить меня сказать где находится этот дом  :smileflag: . Вы даже уже почти попали .

----------


## Demon99

Ну тогда еще раз тыкну- Градоначальницкая или Севастопольская...  ))

----------


## Viktoz

Может Мясоедовская? Или Средняя, там в первом квартале от Мясоедовской, помоему, есть что-то похожее.

----------


## Rain Woman

бывшая  улица калинина на пересечении с мельницкой

----------


## job2001

10 апреля между дидрихсона и градоначальнической?

----------


## Магистер

Богдана Хмельницкого

----------


## Алибабаевич

Дзержинского? Разумовская, по-моему, сейчас. где пятёрка ходит.

----------


## flyer-korowka

> Дзержинского? Разумовская, по-моему, сейчас. где пятёрка ходит.


 Дзержинского - это сейчас Колонтаевская, а Разумовская - это где 8й троллейбус ходит

----------


## denn-73

> 10 апреля между дидрихсона и градоначальнической?


 почти попал. повторяю этот дом стоит сразу на двух улицах.

----------


## NadinOdessa

мечникова никтоеще не называл :smileflag:

----------


## Де Виль

Косвенная/Градоначальницкая

----------


## denn-73

оба мимо.  Улицы, на которых он стоит, параллельны друг другу. в пред идущем сообщении - подсказка.

----------


## Rain Woman

остается раскидайловская

----------


## denn-73

job2001 остаётся ближе всех, а если сопоставить с сообщением Rain Women то ...

----------


## Ginger

Итак, что мы имеем

Дом имеет два адреса? Одновременно двух параллельных улиц?
Где-то в районе Градоначальницкой-Раскидайловской. Так?

----------


## Hvarshat

Может 10 апреля, 16? Между Раскидайловской и Ясиновского..

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Мечникова, возле кожвендиспансера

----------


## denn-73

наконец то мы имеем счастливого победителя и им становится *Hvarshat*   приз в студию *+*

----------


## Hvarshat

> наконец то мы имеем счастливого победителя и им становится *Hvarshat*   приз в студию *+*


 Спасибо! 
Как-то совестно даже, это все Ваши подсказки и Дубль ГИС...

----------


## Пушкин

Угадайте где это герб https://forumodua.com/images_od/attach/jpg.gif

----------


## NadinOdessa

на мосту
только не знаю каком может который в старой Одессе
а возможно, над польским спуском

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

реконструируемый мост на Жуковского?

----------


## osip

Может Строгановский мост?

----------


## Jorjic

> на мосту
> только не знаю каком может который в старой Одессе
> а возможно, над польским спуском


 Да это декоративный мостик возле Тещиного в уголке "Старая Одесса".

----------


## Ginger

> Да это декоративный мостик возле Тещиного в уголке "Старая Одесса".


 И давно там это висит?

----------


## Jorjic

> И давно там это висит?


 По-моему, отродясь. Но утверждать не берусь.

----------


## Пушкин

> Да это декоративный мостик возле Тещиного в уголке "Старая Одесса".


  Таки да, это круглый мостик в уголке Старой Одессы, так кому плюсик ставить
 А на мосту, на Жуковского - старый одесский герб с имперским орлом. :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> И давно там это висит?


 Наверное с времён революции :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Таки да, это круглый мостик в уголке Старой Одессы, так кому плюсик ставить


 Естественно, *NadinOdessa*. Первую наводку дала она.

----------


## Jorjic

Этот уголок "Старая Одесса" был обустроен в середине 70-х годов по инициативе редакции газеты "Вечерняя Одесса". Тогда в редакции "под крылом" Б.Ф.Деревянко собралось несколько молодых авторов, которые потом стали известными журналистами. Они, собственно, и выступили инициаторами. Практически все, что там установлено, собрано по одесским дворам. Даже беседка старая, возможно с какой-то дачи. И только мостик, о котором шла речь - новодел.

----------


## Пушкин

> Этот уголок "Старая Одесса" был обустроен в середине 70-х годов по инициативе редакции газеты "Вечерняя Одесса". Тогда в редакции "под крылом" Б.Ф.Деревянко собралось несколько молодых авторов, которые потом стали известными журналистами. Они, собственно, и выступили инициаторами. Практически все, что там установлено, собрано по одесским дворам. Даже беседка старая, возможно с какой-то дачи. И только мостик, о котором шла речь - новодел.


 Не  знаю точно про мостик, но гдето была фотография родственника со товарищами в 71 году, именно на этом мостике и в этом месте.

----------


## mlch

> Таки да, это круглый мостик в уголке Старой Одессы, так кому плюсик ставить
>  А на мосту, на Жуковского - старый одесский герб с имперским орлом.


 Вы уверены, что на Жуковского есть герб? 
Как мне помнится - такие гербы остались только в двух местах. 
Мост на Бунина и лестница у Оперного

----------


## Katrusya

Наверное на скорость. Где я это сфоткала?

----------


## Jorjic

> Не  знаю точно про мостик, но гдето была фотография родственника со товарищами в 71 году, именно на этом мостике и в этом месте.


 Поищите. Думаю что лет на 5 Вы ошиблись.

----------


## Jorjic

> Наверное на скорость. Где я это сфоткала?


 Ни фига себе, на скорость. Я такого не видел (читай, не обращал внимания).

----------


## Katrusya

Жоржик, я рада, что смогла Вас удивить. Особенно учитывая Ваше знание нашего города.

----------


## GSX-R

Княжеская угол Ольгиевской

----------


## Jorjic

> Жоржик, я рада, что смогла Вас удивить. Особенно учитывая Ваше знание нашего города.


 Вы мне льстите, мадам. Я заметил, что вообще на старости лет научился производить впечатление. Take it easy!

----------


## Katrusya

Ну я же говорила, что на скорость

----------


## Katrusya

> Вы мне льстите, мадам. Я заметил, что вообще на старости лет научился производить впечатление. Take it easy!


 Между прочим мадмуазель

----------


## Jorjic

> Между прочим мадмуазель


 О, pardon! Надеюсь, что все еще впереди.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вы уверены, что на Жуковского есть герб? 
> Как мне помнится - такие гербы остались только в двух местах. 
> Мост на Бунина и лестница у Оперного


 Простите отвечал на пост Кайзера, конечно на Бунина

----------


## Jorjic

Уже поздновато, но я выложу еще одну загадку, немного необычную - двойную, под девизом "новое - это хорошо забытое старое". 
 
Мне трудно судить о сложности, но плюсиков жалеть не буду.

----------


## Omega

Мезонин на Канатной

----------


## Velena

> Мезонин на Канатной


 А я мучительно вспоминаю- видела этого медведя миллион раз)

----------


## Katrusya

А у меня такой медведь сидит дома в кресле  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Мезонин на Канатной


 Да, это действительно так, современный вариант нашли. Не сомневался, что отгадает его дама. :smileflag: 
Остался второй вариан, с раньшего времени. Я видел такое только в одном месте.

----------


## Jorjic

> А у меня такой медведь сидит дома в кресле


 Честно говоря, я медведя не заметил. Психология!!!!!

----------


## Velena

> Да, это действительно так, современный вариант нашли. Не сомневался, что отгадает его дама.
> Остался второй вариан, с раньшего времени. Я видел такое только в одном месте.


 Пешком дойти от одного варианта к другому можно?)

----------


## Katrusya

Может быть это район Нового рынка? Что в голове крутится.

----------


## Jorjic

> Пешком дойти от одного варианта к другому можно?)


 Даже не знаю, как ответить на этот вопрос. Весь центр города (в пределах порто-франко) обойти пешком несложно. Расстояние по прямой порядка 3-х км. Очень полезно для здоровья.

----------


## Jorjic

> Может быть это район Нового рынка? Что в голове крутится.


 Ищите и обрящете.

----------


## Velena

> Даже не знаю, как ответить на этот вопрос. Весь центр города (в пределах порто-франко) обойти пешком несложно. Расстояние по прямой порядка 3-х км. Очень полезно для здоровья.


 Могли бы и ненавязчиво намекнуть дамам и мадмуазелям, тут собравшимся)

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

пер. Ляпунова - с раньшего времени

----------


## Jorjic

> пер. Ляпунова - с раньшего времени


 Попал. Я очень рад.

----------


## Jorjic

> Могли бы и ненавязчиво намекнуть дамам и мадмуазелям, тут собравшимся)


 Не успел. Мужики, особенно царских кровей, оказались шустрее.

----------


## Omega

> Да, это действительно так, современный вариант нашли. Не сомневался, что отгадает его дама.
> Остался второй вариан, с раньшего времени. Я видел такое только в одном месте.


 Я каждое утро мимо него (магазина) на работу езжу  :smileflag: 
По второй части, поклялась бы, что это мой дом, но он двухэтажный

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Попал. Я очень рад.


 Дом был неоднократно отснят  :smileflag:  А еще через этот переулок можно выйти к знатным музейным котярам.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я каждое утро мимо него (магазина) на работу езжу 
> По второй части, поклялась бы, что это мой дом, но он двухэтажный


 Что, в Вашем доме есть такие ставни?

----------


## Jorjic

Ну, тогда еще одна загадка. Сразу говорю - это не санаторий и не дача. Снято несколько лет назад, но не думаю, что что-то кардинально изменилось.

----------


## Katrusya

Если бы не развалины и не такое ужасное состояние, сказала бы, что Дом ученых

----------


## Скрытик

> Ну, тогда еще одна загадка. Сразу говорю - это не санаторий и не дача. Снято несколько лет назад, но не думаю, что что-то кардинально изменилось.


 МБМ?

----------


## Jorjic

> МБМ?


 Нет. Я же сказал, что это не санаторий и не дача. Это в городе. Кстати, совсем недалеко от Вас.

----------


## Velena

> Ну, тогда еще одна загадка. Сразу говорю - это не санаторий и не дача. Снято несколько лет назад, но не думаю, что что-то кардинально изменилось.


 Это не селекционный институт- здание с рабочим и колхозницей?

----------


## Vaita

А это часом не Гоголя, во дворе дома с Атлантами?

----------


## Omega

> Что, в Вашем доме есть такие ставни?


 Ставни есть, только внутренние. До увеличение картинки было очень похоже :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

Может ресторан Александровский (кажется, так он называется) возле Музкомедии

----------


## Jorjic

> А это часом не Гоголя, во дворе дома с Атлантами?


 Да, это именно там. И увидеть это можно даже из того же уголка "Старая Одесса". 
Быстро разобрались...

----------


## Jorjic

> Ставни есть, только внутренние. До увеличение картинки было очень похоже


 Внутренние и у меня есть, специально не убираю, хоть и не такие красивые. А вот наружные, как в Италии...

----------


## Скрытик

> Да, это именно там. И увидеть это можно даже из того же уголка "Старая Одесса". 
> Быстро разобрались...


 Ну сейчас мне кажется он более цивилизованно выглядит.

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну сейчас мне кажется он более цивилизованно выглядит.


 Возможно. Я предупредил, что снято несколько лет назад. Это август 2005 года.

----------


## Katrusya

Ценителям каменной кладки посвящается

----------


## Jorjic

> Ценителям каменной кладки посвящается


 Красный крест?

----------


## Katrusya

> Красный крест?


 Нет

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Сухопутка?

----------


## Katrusya

> Сухопутка?


 Мимо

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Не на Б. Арнаутской ли?
Сегодня для себя там дом из красного кирпича открыла ))

----------


## Jorjic

Может быть, Артиллерийская?

----------


## Ronny

Может , трамвайное депо?

----------


## VikZu

Или на Болгарской или на Пастера?

----------


## Jorjic

А может это одно из зданий больницы на Слободке?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Лечебные корпуса на территории Медина

----------


## Katrusya

Победителями признаются *VikZu* за наводку и *Kaizer Wilhelm II* за точное попадание.
Терапевтическая клиника на Пастера/Ольгиевская.

----------


## Александр1

Вот интересно,это будет на скорость или нет???
Вложение 223198

----------


## GSX-R

Одесса-малая

----------


## Viktoz

Корпус Одессельмаша

----------


## xifedor

Новый?

----------


## Александр1

Пока всё мимо...

----------


## Ginger

Не Слободка? Больница в смысле

----------


## GSX-R

Алексеевская площадь

----------


## Jorjic

Январка?

----------


## Александр1

Нет,всё не то.... здание не фасад,но хорошо видно с улиц...
 П.С. и в самом деле оно похоже на многие названные!

----------


## Viktoz

Инфекциока на Пастера, или какой-то корпус медина.

----------


## Магистер

Водопроводная ближе к привозу

----------


## Ginger

> Инфекциока на Пастера, или какой-то корпус медина.


 Голосую за первый вариант

----------


## Pinky

Тюрьма это на черноморской дороге

----------


## Профессионал

Пожарная часть на Ленина (возле ЖД вокзала)?

----------


## GSX-R

> Тюрьма это на черноморской дороге


 Голосую за этот вариант!

----------


## Александр1

> Тюрьма это на черноморской дороге


 Так и есть...

----------


## Александр1

оказалось не так просто как я думал изначально,но всёравно не сложно....
 А с этим как - быстро угадаете?
Вложение 223232

----------


## Магистер

садовая преображенская

----------


## GSX-R

Ольгиевская- княжеской

----------


## denn-73

Кирха

----------


## ИванВ.

а кто подскажет, я знаю что есть в Одессе улица Каховская. Почему она так называется, какова ее история? 
Сам из Каховки.

----------


## Пушкин

на Екатерининской - католический храм?

----------


## mlch

Старопортофранковская угол Колонтаевской

Фото - не мое. Нашел только-что на Google Earth

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Есть Каховский переулок. Находится позади корпуса ОНУ на Французщским бульваре и представляет из себя пару частных домов между пятиэтажками и стройкой. Скорее всего, это название связано с расположенными неподалеку Каховскими Казармами, названными так по наименованию расквартированного в них полка. Кстати, вчера я в очередной раз облазил весь чердак этих казарм.

*Внимание, вопрос на скорость - где находятся Каховские казармы?*

----------


## Jorjic

> а кто подскажет, я знаю что есть в Одессе улица Каховская. Почему она так называется, какова ее история? 
> Сам из Каховки.


 Хотел стандартно ответить, что примерно потому же, что Днепропетровская и т.д. Но потом полез в 2ГИС и выяснил, что это не улица, а переулок и находится вовсе в районе между Французским бульваром и проспектом Шевченко. 
Заодно узнал, что Романа Кармена - это 1-й Французский переулок, Довженко - 2-й Французский переулок, а искомый Каховский переулок пересекается с 3-м уже Пролетарским переулком. Для меня это большие новости. Так что название Каховский скорее всего взхято не с потолка.

----------


## Jorjic

> Есть Каховский переулок. Находится позади корпуса ОНУ на Французщским бульваре и представляет из себя пару частных домов между пятиэтажками и стройкой. Скорее всего, это название связано с расположенными неподалеку Каховскими Казармами, названными так по наименованию расквартированного в них полка. Кстати, вчера я в очередной раз облазил весь чердак этих казарм.
> 
> *Внимание, вопрос на скорость - где находятся Каховские казармы?*


 Видимо там, где воинская часть на Ботанической (пр. Гагарина)

----------


## KATERINA_KOTIA

> Есть Каховский переулок. Находится позади корпуса ОНУ на Французщским бульваре и представляет из себя пару частных домов между пятиэтажками и стройкой. Скорее всего, это название связано с расположенными неподалеку Каховскими Казармами, названными так по наименованию расквартированного в них полка. Кстати, вчера я в очередной раз облазил весь чердак этих казарм.
> 
> *Внимание, вопрос на скорость - где находятся Каховские казармы?*


 я, у нас в городе, только одни казармы знаю : на армейской - пр. шевченко. (напротив бывшего ресторана "Море"). 
может, они?  :smileflag:

----------


## NadinOdessa

на фонанской дороге? напротив юракадемии?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

KATERINA_KOTIA - плюс за правильный ответ.

Еще вопрос. Где очень даже неподалеку находятся (находились) две очень похожие по архитектуре казармы?

----------


## osip

На Говорова, рядом с комендатурой

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> На Говорова, рядом с комендатурой


 А еще одна?

----------


## Pinky

знаю на канатной, номер 102 (рядом с пищевой академией) котовские казармы.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Таки да, вопрос коллективными усилиями взят.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Как вам этот "мальчик"?
Кто найдёт?

----------


## Александр1

> Старопортофранковская угол Колонтаевской
> 
> Фото - не мое. Нашел только-что на Google Earth


 точно... только с рботы пришел... плюсик поставил!

----------


## denn-73

поскольку надо с чего то начинать, пальцем в небо, Екатериненская

----------


## Магистер

пусть будет соборка

----------


## Viktoz

> поскольку надо с чего то начинать


 Продолжу начинание.
Приморский бульвар, или  пер Чайковского.

----------


## denn-73

Это наверняка очередная малая архитектурная форма!?

----------


## Velena

Это не новое здание (или малая форма рядом с ним), в котором Бисквит? Греческая\ПОльская?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Это наверняка очередная малая архитектурная форма!?


 таки да! Она

----------


## Пушкин

> таки да! Она


 Эх, подсказачку бы.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

[


> поскольку надо с чего то начинать, пальцем в небо, Екатериненская


 


> Продолжу начинание.
> Приморский бульвар, или  пер Чайковского.


 
У Viktoz палец определённо точнее

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Эх, подсказачку бы.


 нууууу... во-первых, рановато...
во-вторых, те, кто отгадывал мою первую "МАФ" уже получили огромную подсказку  )))
глянь пару страниц назад по поводу МАФ

----------


## Katrusya

Опять Дерибасовская что ли

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Опять Дерибасовская что ли


 нет, но рядом

----------


## Katrusya

Ланжероновская?

----------


## Пушкин

"Пале-Рояль"?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Ланжероновская?


 да, на ней.

А где конкретно?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> "Пале-Рояль"?


 а я даже не знаю, где это

----------


## Katrusya

Может недалеко от пересечения с Пушкинской? Чисто наугад.

----------


## denn-73

Ланжероновская/Ришельевская, около ресторана

----------


## Jorjic

Наверное, "моцарт" нагадил

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Может недалеко от пересечения с Пушкинской? Чисто наугад.


 Чисто угадала! :smileflag: 

+1

----------


## Katrusya

Да, каюсь, наугад. Красивая клумба, видимо новая, т.к. раньше не видела ее, а может не замечала. В прошлый раз пришлось ехать на Дерибасовскую, чтобы найти предыдущую МАФ, теперь на выходные будем искать эту, расширять свой кругозор.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Сразу новая загадка!

Вот вспомнила тему орлов. Такого вроде не было  :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Да, каюсь, наугад. Красивая клумба, видимо новая, т.к. раньше не видела ее, а может не замечала. В прошлый раз пришлось ехать на Дерибасовскую, чтобы найти предыдущую МАФ, теперь на выходные будем искать эту, расширять свой кругозор.


 может их поставили, когда памятник Апельсину убрали - типа компенсация  :smileflag:  Честно говоря, сама не помню, как давно они поялились (их там несколько)

----------


## Katrusya

Все молчат, поэтому я начну: Пушкинская или Пастера.

----------


## VikZu

Ну вот! Только отошел на пару дней как пропустил очередной цветочный горшок (МАФ :smileflag: ) который знал наверняка!
А птичка, судя по кадуцею, на каком то магазине, или бирже. А может и банк... 
Не отделение ли госбанка на Дерибасовской?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

опять пальцем? 
меняй палец - этот не меткий )))

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Ну вот! Только отошел на пару дней как пропустил очередной цветочный горшок (МАФ) который знал наверняка!
> А птичка, судя по кадуцею, на каком то магазине, или бирже.


 а вот нечего гулять так долго )))

про птичку - ну-ну..

----------


## VikZu

> Не отделение ли госбанка на Дерибасовской?


 Так банк на Дерибасовской или нет? А то вместо ответа очередные загадки без фото!

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Так банк на Дерибасовской или нет? А то вместо ответа очередные загадки без фото!


 птичка? нееее не на Дерибасовской

----------


## denn-73

Жуковского?

----------


## VikZu

Меняю палец!
Чисто судя по цвету, если опять не перекрасила Tancovschitsa ,сильно машет на дом СБУ на Еврейской...

----------


## Tancovschitsa

в этот раз ничё не красила! Всё оставила как есть.

Пока все мимо.

Кстати, если поможет, с сегодняшнего дня этот дом продаётся

----------


## Jorjic

Вроде Успенская, недалеко от Канатной. Там еще где-то "жарю-парю".

----------


## Tancovschitsa

"Жарю-парю", вернее общага, в которой оно находиться, намного зеленее и ремонт делался 4 года назад. Так что от исторических орлов (даже если они там были) там уже ничего не осталось.
Но! Ответ близкий

----------


## denn-73

Если ответ близкий, то это, скорее всего, Осипова.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

верно мыслишь, это ближе, чем Канатная )))
Хочу точные координаты дома!

----------


## Jorjic

> "Жарю-парю", вернее общага, в которой оно находиться, намного зеленее и ремонт делался 4 года назад. Так что от исторических орлов (даже если они там были) там уже ничего не осталось.
> Но! Ответ близкий


 Так это напротив. А точные координаты искать лень.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

А я хо точные!

----------


## Katrusya

Успенская 55

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Так это напротив. А точные координаты искать лень.


 Вот что лень делает!!!!!!! 
Теперь тебе + не поставлю

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Успенская 55


 помогите с +1 для Katrusya

----------


## Katrusya

Придумала новую загадку для вас. Два здания с похожей архитектурой. И где они?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

теперь я буду пальцами тыкать ))
Канатная?

----------


## Katrusya

> теперь я буду пальцами тыкать ))
> Канатная?


 Не-а

----------


## Vicki

Кировский сквер

----------


## Милена-84

4я школа на Адмиральском (2я картинка)

----------


## Katrusya

> 4я школа на Адмиральском (2я картинка)


 Верно, а первая тогда что?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Троицкая? Польская?

----------


## Алекс-75

Греческая площадь или улица

----------


## Katrusya

Оба мимо

----------


## Милена-84

не понятно пока что 1я? но явно какой-то заброшенный, старый клуб или кинотеатр

----------


## Katrusya

> не понятно пока что 1я? но явно какой-то заброшенный, старый клуб или кинотеатр


 Думаете в верном направлении

----------


## Скрытик

Это не Вымпел?

----------


## Алекс-75

Адмиральский проспект, кинотеатр "Вымпел"

----------


## Katrusya

> Это не Вымпел?


 Ну, конечно же, Вымпел. *Милене* плюсик поставить не могу, помогите.

----------


## Katrusya

Милена, ловите +, смогла таки поставить :smileflag: )
Оба здания смотрят друг на друга

----------


## denn-73

Из серии кирпично-каменных домов следующая загадка.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Из серии кирпично-каменных домов следующая загадка.


 ну вот точно - мои клиенты!!!
Только что-то с памятью моей стало...
Это центр?

----------


## Velena

> Из серии кирпично-каменных домов следующая загадка.


 Справа- Дорянская?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

кто-нить поставил Катрусе + за Успенскую 55?
Я досих пор не могу

----------


## Милена-84

мне на больницу похоже, р-н Комсомольской.. и т.д.  :smileflag: )

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Из серии кирпично-каменных домов следующая загадка.


 Преображенская в районе Пастера или Софиевской?

----------


## Katrusya

> кто-нить поставил Катрусе + за Успенскую 55?
> Я досих пор не могу


 Мне никто не хочет ставить плюсики. Меня никто не любит

----------


## Скрытик

> Мне никто не хочет ставить плюсики. Меня никто не любит


 Не плачь, я поставил  :smileflag:

----------


## denn-73

Все пальцы ушли в молоко. Жду еще варианты.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Из серии кирпично-каменных домов следующая загадка.


 Слева - Б. или М. Арнаутская ближе Старопортофранковской - там точно похожий есть

----------


## denn-73

> Слева - Б. или М. Арнаутская ближе Старопортофранковской - там точно похожий есть


 Нет, не там.
Из всех предложенных вариантов Милена-84 оказалась ближе, но все равно очень далеко.

----------


## denn-73

Вот подсказка

----------


## Милена-84

НЕ ПОМНЮ ИЛИ КТО-ТО Троицкую вспоминал.возможно Троицкая /Екатерин.

----------


## denn-73

> НЕ ПОМНЮ ИЛИ КТО-ТО Троицкую вспоминал.возможно Троицкая /Екатерин.


 Далеко. Предыдущий Ваш вариант был ближе.

----------


## Милена-84

ой...я забыла эту улицу...паралельно Комсомольской...она выходит на сквер Комс.там целая серия похожих домиков.а заканивается ул. мойкой для авто и заправкой. да?
возможно Мечникова называется

----------


## NeMo

> Нет, не там.
> Из всех предложенных вариантов Милена-84 оказалась ближе, но все равно очень далеко.


 
Как по мне, похоже на Тон Дык Тханга или Веры Инбер.
Что-то в этом треугольнике.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

А как насчёт Троицкой в районе Осипова или Пушкинской?
(честно говоря, я уже запуталась, что к чему ближе)

----------


## Пушкин

> А я хо точные!


 Этот дом уже продаётся несколько лет. А во дворе этого дома есть помещение метров 400 - 500, с деревянной крышей и обсолютно свободное. Интересно - что там было? может конюшня.

----------


## denn-73

Ночером упал нет. Все варианты глухо мимо. Все дуем, как и раньше, через Порто-Франко.
Если дома заработает нет, вечером выложу последнюю подсказку.

----------


## Магистер

ген. цветаева

----------


## Фрекен Бок

А мне напоминает дом в районе Бисквитного переулка и улицы Канатной.

----------


## Maksy

Малая Арнаутская / Белинского

----------


## denn-73

Магистер ближе всех

----------


## denn-73

Выкладываю последнюю фоту, первый этаж не сфотал т.к. кооператоры 90-х изрядно его изгадили

----------


## Viktoz

Болгарская.

----------


## denn-73

точно Болгарская, а номер?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Этот дом уже продаётся несколько лет. А во дворе этого дома есть помещение метров 400 - 500, с деревянной крышей и обсолютно свободное. Интересно - что там было? может конюшня.


 
растяжна на доме о продаже появилась только недавно

----------


## Алекс-75

Болгарская 55, 57 или 61

----------


## denn-73

мимо, а 57 не существует.
на самом деле номер дома на др. улице и снимал я именно с неё

----------


## Hvarshat

Высокий переулок, 2

----------


## denn-73

> Высокий переулок, 2


 всё верно +1(хотел бы поставить, но не могу, хтонибуть помогите)

----------


## Jorjic

> всё верно +1(хотел бы поставить, но не могу, хтонибуть помогите)


 А я смог.

----------


## Katrusya

Предлагаю продолжить серию кирпичных домов.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Большая Арнаутская между Канатной и Осипова

----------


## Katrusya

Мимо

----------


## Алекс-75

Мечникова

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Базарная - между Пушкинской и Осипова.

----------


## Katrusya

По прежнему жду правильного ответа. Пока все мимо.

----------


## 115117

Спиридоновская,8

----------


## Katrusya

Версия *Алекс-75* ближе всех.

----------


## Алекс-75

Мясоедовская

----------


## flyer-korowka

Прохоровская, нечетная сторона, последний квартал перед Степовой

----------


## GSX-R

Комсомольская

----------


## Katrusya

И *Алекс-75*, и *fluer* близко, но дом не тот.

----------


## Алекс-75

Мясоедовская угол Болгарской

----------


## flyer-korowka

тогда Прохоровская, 10

----------


## Katrusya

> тогда Прохоровская, 10


 Точное попадание. Плюсик Ваш  :smileflag: .

----------


## Милена-84

вот такие дверцы...

----------


## Katrusya

Тираспольская

----------


## Ronny

Нежинская?

----------


## Милена-84

нет...пока не та сторона

----------


## Алекс-75

Маразлиевская

----------


## denn-73

может Ришельевская

----------


## Velena

Бунина

----------


## Милена-84

нет, но мышление правильное
сори, я оч устала и на сегодня иду спать ....

----------


## denn-73

Греческая ближе к Канатной

----------


## Милена-84

нет

----------


## Omega

Олеши 10, он же Бунина 8

----------


## Милена-84

no

----------


## Александр1

Преображенская

----------


## osip

Екатерининская угол Греческой

----------


## Милена-84

> Преображенская


 тепло.....
(подсказок к сожалению нет)

----------


## Александр1

Ну тогда может Островидова,или Тираспольская?

----------


## Милена-84

нет уж..

----------


## Katrusya

Ланжероновская?

----------


## Velena

Жуковского

----------


## Алекс-75

Преображенская угол Пастера

----------


## Милена-84

не усложняйте жизнь..все оч просто..

----------


## Буджак

А не Щепкина ли?

----------


## Velena

Маяковского?

----------


## Милена-84

> Маяковского?


 близзко

----------


## Алекс-75

Короленко

----------


## Алекс-75

Петра Великого

----------


## Милена-84

далеко..., дом сам не произведение искусства, выходит на улицу....т.е. не двор, не угол, не закаулок  :smileflag: )
а вот двери такие красивые ...

----------


## Алекс-75

Театральные кассы

----------


## Алекс-75

Гоголя

----------


## Velena

Сабанеев мост?

----------


## Милена-84

> Гоголя


 УРА ТОВАРИЩИ
Это Гоголя 9 !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## denn-73

вот очередная загадка из серии ракушечник-кирпич

----------


## Velena

> вот очередная загадка из серии ракушечник-кирпич


 Ясная,  Приморский собес

----------


## denn-73

нет, не он

----------


## Velena

Мариинская, поликлиника?

----------


## Hvarshat

Это психдиспансер в 1-ом Разумовском пер. Номер дома - 4 кажется..
Красивый домик, сама загадать хотела

----------


## strelecia

Разумовский переулок.

----------


## strelecia

Не успели?

----------


## strelecia

Предыдущий вопрос, неужели такие двери только в одном месте?

----------


## denn-73

я думал будет по дольше, да это 1-й Разумовский, обоим по плюсу, но *Hvarshtat* не могу поставить.
Я вот там случайно проходил, а вы как там оказались ?

----------


## strelecia

> я думал будет по дольше, да это 1-й Разумовский, обоим по плюсу, но *Hvarshtat* не могу поставить.
> Я вот там случайно проходил, а вы как там оказались ?


 Живем мы там...

----------


## Katrusya

Я поставила

----------


## Hvarshat

> Я вот там случайно проходил, а вы как там оказались ?


 А я там работала неподалеку, и мимо этого дома иногда проходила. Вы вообще хорошо загадки подбираете, как будто для меня специально, например дом в Высоком переулке находится как раз напротив моей школы  :smileflag: 




> Я поставила


 Спасибо

----------


## Katrusya

А попробуйте-ка отгадать где это?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Не Софиевская ли напротив художественного музея?

----------


## Katrusya

> Не Софиевская ли напротив художественного музея?

----------


## strelecia

Фотка 1968 г на ней моя мама с моей сестрой. Вопрос - какая это улица?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Фотка 1968 г на ней моя мама с моей сестрой. Вопрос - какая это улица?


 Не Градоначальницкая ли?

Вообще-то надо было подождать до разгадки предыдущего фото.

----------


## strelecia

> Вообще-то надо было подождать до разгадки предыдущего фото.


 Извинюсь я недавно в этой теме, но не Градоначальницкая.

----------


## Katrusya

Чтобы было легче отгадать, выкладываю подсказку.

----------


## Ronny

> А попробуйте-ка отгадать где это?


 Может Воронцовский Дворец?

----------


## Katrusya

> Может Воронцовский Дворец?


 Нет не он. 
Весь дом совершенно другого стиля. Хозяин одной из квартир сотворил это вокруг своих окон.

----------


## verda

Маразлиевская,5?

----------


## Katrusya

> Маразлиевская,5?


 Нет, далеко.

----------


## Алекс-75

Болгарская

----------


## Katrusya

> Болгарская


 Да точно, Болгарская 35. Плюсик не поставлю, т.к. не могу 
Помогите плиз.

----------


## Скрытик

Помог.

----------


## Maksy

> Фотка 1968 г на ней моя мама с моей сестрой. Вопрос - какая это улица?


 Болгарская?

----------


## Александр1

> Фотка 1968 г на ней моя мама с моей сестрой. Вопрос - какая это улица?


 Мне напоминает Богдана Хмельницкого!

----------


## strelecia

> Болгарская?


 нет

----------


## Милена-84

> Предыдущий вопрос, неужели такие двери только в одном месте?


 ну других фото с такими же я не видела тут. Если увидите-велком  :smileflag:

----------


## NadinOdessa

> Фотка 1968 г на ней моя мама с моей сестрой. Вопрос - какая это улица?


 адмиральский пр-т?

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Мельницкая

----------


## strelecia

пока мимо

----------


## Алекс-75

Прохоровская

----------


## strelecia

Болгарская, Б.Хмельницкого, Прохоровская идем дальше.

----------


## Katrusya

Средняя

----------


## strelecia

> Средняя


 Комитетскую  забыли? И дальше...

----------


## Katrusya

Разумовская что ли?

----------


## Jorjic

А чем Колонтаевская хуже? Тоже похоже. И столбы вроде трамвайные.

----------


## strelecia

> А чем Колонтаевская хуже? Тоже похоже. И столбы вроде трамвайные.


 Возвращаемся обратно.

----------


## Де Виль

мечникова

----------


## Алекс-75

Балковская

----------


## strelecia

> Разумовская что ли?


 
Точно.

----------


## denn-73

очередная загадка

----------


## Hermione Granger

> очередная загадка


 это случайно не части трамвайного депо возле привоза?

----------


## Алибабаевич

Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Vaita

Я тоде за депо )

----------


## denn-73

Нет, это не депо и не Старопортофранковская. Ещё варианты.

----------


## Пушкин

Пастера -церковь?

----------


## капибара

в районе горбатого моста?

----------


## denn-73

> Пастера -церковь?


 
так и знал, что такой вариант появится. 
архитектура у них действительно схожа, но это здание другое.
правда состояние похуже.

----------


## denn-73

> в районе горбатого моста?


 нет.
как вы активно начали отвечать, что-то вас всех не было слышно днем  :smileflag: .
я спокойно пиво не могу пить теперь

----------


## Пушкин

> так и знал, что такой вариант появится. 
> архитектура у них действительно схожа, но это здание другое.
> правда состояние похуже.


 Но явно какое то культовое здание, возможно в прошлом?

----------


## denn-73

> Но явно какое то культовое здание, возможно в прошлом?


 нет не культовое. оно практически и сейчас используется в тех же целях, что и раньше.

----------


## Freez

10 станция фонтана?

----------


## Hermione Granger

здание инфекционной больницы?

----------


## denn-73

все мимо.
если често, думал, что быстро отгадаете.
даю подсказку.

----------


## Hermione Granger

или, еще похоже, клиника для детей на углу итальянского бульвара возле напротив стадиона Спартак

----------


## denn-73

> или, еще похоже, клиника для детей на углу итальянского бульвара возле напротив стадиона Спартак


 нет

----------


## Hermione Granger

картинка очень знакомая, а вспомнить где не могу, эх :smileflag:  может Маразлиевская?

----------


## Ronny

Может на Водопроводной, где "Водоканал" ?

----------


## Omega

Суворова (Приморская)?

----------


## denn-73

> Может на Водопроводной, где "Водоканал" ?


 молодец!!! да это на территории водоканала.
труба осталась со времен паровых машин, уже не функционирует, "работает" архитектурным сооружением.
само здание - это офис, как и раньше.

----------


## denn-73

специально и эксклюзивно для *Танцовщица* и конечно для всех остальных

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> специально и эксклюзивно для *Танцовщица* и конечно для всех остальных


 ой, только появилась за 2 дня на форуме, а тут спэшал фо мне загадка.
Приятненько!!!! :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

я так понимаю... мой МАФ... т.к. сфоткано немного сверху
Начну предполагать..
Пушкинская

----------


## denn-73

не-а, не Пушкинская

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Екатериненская?

Забегая наперёд - западло будет, если это где-то от Соборки в сторону Нового рынка или дальше, т.к. в этом районе я бываю редко... 
но мне очень кааца, что это должен быть центр

----------


## denn-73

всё нормально, не растраивайтесь , это в другую сторону.
продолжаем искать

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Дерибасовская (что вряд ли)
Греческая

----------


## denn-73

> Дерибасовская (что вряд ли)
> Греческая


 продолжайте движение по центральным улицам города  :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Вспомнила про ещё одни ряд клумб на возле оперного... недалеко от мое "мальчика" может они?

----------


## denn-73

> Вспомнила про ещё одни ряд клумб на возле оперного... недалеко от мое "мальчика" может они?


 нет не там. нужно уходить из самого центра чуть подальше.

----------


## NadinOdessa

гоголя

----------


## Viktoz

Ласточкина, или еще как вариант Гаванная

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Пироговская

----------


## Милена-84

а может это эти клумбы злополучные......

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> а может это эти клумбы злополучные......


 это определённо что-то внизу (скорее клумбы, но может ещё и фундамент), т.к. сфоткано сверху вниз

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Канатная?

----------


## Pavel71

Это, случайно, не вазы бетонные с цветами возле Нацбанка? Ленина угол Дерибасовской?

----------


## Alenkaya

Чисто череп с рогами  :smileflag: .. явно новодел

----------


## denn-73

все ответы мимо, но мы понемногу приближаемся

----------


## Алекс-75

Садовая

Ласточкина

Большая Арнаутская

----------


## Ginger

*Алекс-75, перед тем, как перечислить все улицы города, прошу обратить внимание на кнопку ИСПРАВИТЬ у вашего поста. Спасибо*

----------


## Viktoz

Тумба похожа на те, что стоят возле Ресторана на Дерибасовской, чуть ниже Пушкинской.
Или Бунина,  Между Ришельевской и Пушкинской

----------


## Scarlett

Раскидайловская?

----------


## denn-73

> Тумба похожа на те, что стоят возле Ресторана на Дерибасовской, чуть ниже Пушкинской.
> Или Бунина,  Между Ришельевской и Пушкинской


 Возможно, что подобные клумбы находятся и там, и где-то ещё, но я приметил её не там.

----------


## АнастасияЮ

санаторий Чкалова

----------


## denn-73

теперь перелёт

----------


## Скрытик

Это не "Наш сад"?

----------


## denn-73

наверное Вы имели в виду "Ваш сад", но он находится территориально в санатории Чкалова.

----------


## Velena

Может, возле Александровского?(район Музкомедии)

----------


## denn-73

> Может, возле Александровского?(район Музкомедии)


 Я знаю только один Александровский проспект, но он довольно далеко от Музкомедии, поясните, что Вы имели в виду.

----------


## Velena

> Я знаю только один Александровский проспект, но он довольно далеко от Музкомедии, поясните, что Вы имели в виду.


 Это ресторан на Белинского, там внутренний дворик полон скульптур и других архитектурных форм)

----------


## denn-73

> Это ресторан на Белинского, там внутренний дворик полон скульптур и других архитектурных форм)


 очень близко

----------


## Pavel71

Может возле нового памятника жертвам Голодомора?

----------


## denn-73

> Может возле нового памятника жертвам Голодомора?


 тепло  :smileflag:

----------


## Pavel71

Или где-то в районе конечной троллейбуса там же. Либо там же возле церкви и лавки. Где то там видел. Более точно сказать не могу

----------


## denn-73

> Или где-то в районе конечной троллейбуса там же. Либо там же возле церкви и лавки. Где то там видел. Более точно сказать не могу


 все ответы Вы указали возле нового памятника, но эти клумбы находятся не рядом с ним.
хочу точные координаты: либо адрес, либо возле чего.

----------


## Velena

Может рядом с институтом МВд? Или столовая для малообеспеченных

----------


## denn-73

> Может рядом с институтом МВд? Или столовая для малообеспеченных


 счастливый обладатель плюсика найден. это Успенская 1, университет внутренних дел.

----------


## Katrusya

Благодаря недавней загадке *Ginger* о дельфине во дворе на Торговой, я тоже стала заглядывать в одесские дворики. Вот что удалось найти в одном из них. В каком?

----------


## denn-73

поскольку ни кто не хочет начинать, начну я.
пусть будет один из дворов на Пастера.

----------


## Ronny

Может быть, где-то на Гоголя?

----------


## Katrusya

Пока оба мимо. Жду еще варианты.

----------


## Скрытик

Тираспольская?

----------


## Katrusya

> Тираспольская?


 Нет.
Вот такой замечательный балкончик для желающих бросить курить в том же дворике.

----------


## xifedor

Базарная?

----------


## Katrusya

> Базарная?


 Этот ответ ближе чем все предыдущие, но нет.

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Б. Арнаутская

----------


## Viktoz

Успенская?

----------


## Velena

малая Арнаутская

----------


## Магистер

Еврейская
возможно в районе александровского

----------


## Katrusya

> Успенская?


 Да она. А более точные координаты?

----------


## Jorjic

> Да она. А более точные координаты?


 Возможно, Одесский дворик, судя по контенту. Успенская, 19.

----------


## Скрытик

Или Успенская 24.

----------


## Katrusya

> Или Успенская 24.


 Именно там .
Дому почти 100 лет, указана дата 1912 год.
*Скрытику* плюсик поставить не получается, помогите.
*Viktoz* плюсик за наводку на улицу  :smileflag:

----------


## Viktoz

+ Скрытику поставил.

----------


## Скрытик

> Именно там .
> Дому почти 100 лет, указана дата 1912 год.
> *Скрытику* плюсик поставить не получается, помогите.
> *Viktoz* плюсик за наводку на улицу


 Когда-то квартиру в том дворе смотрел, подробности не запомнил, помню только что что-то привлекло там  :smileflag: 
А в "Одесском дворике" ничего кроме булыжника с Успенской нет ))

----------


## Пушкин

Может загадка лёгкая, но всё же угадайте, что это за улица ил переулок? :smileflag: 

https://forumodua.com/images_od/attach/jpg.gif

----------


## Pavel71

Ул.Китобойная или пер. Китобойный. Вроде район 8 ст. Фонтана?

----------


## Пушкин

Выбора конечно не много, но пока мимо

----------


## Ginger

Фото с гостиницы Юность?
На Фр бульвар :smileflag:

----------


## Aqualux

Литературная или в окрестностях Белого Паруса

----------


## Пушкин

Я же сказал загадка простая, вот и победитель. Конечно Французкий.

https://forumodua.com/images_od/attach/jpg.gif https://forumodua.com/images_od/attach/jpg.gif https://forumodua.com/images_od/attach/jpg.gif

----------


## Viktoz

Рыбачья балка, Лодочный переулок, Золотой берег. А 9-ти этажка -  санаторий МЧС Украины.

----------


## Jorjic

О, образовалось окно. Тогда еще один "кирпич"

----------


## NadinOdessa

больничные корпуса какие-нить
слободка?
инфекционка

----------


## Jorjic

Нет, к больницам отношения не имеет.

----------


## dimoil

Алексеевская площадь?

----------


## Скрытик

Парк Шевченко?

----------


## Jorjic

Оба мимо. Поехали в порто-франко.

----------


## denn-73

может Щепкина или Софиевская

----------


## Jorjic

> может Щепкина или Софиевская


 Довольно тепло, даже очень.

----------


## Katrusya

А я предположу, что это Торговая.

----------


## Jorjic

> А я предположу, что это Торговая.


 Ну и зря. Что на Новый базар собрались?

----------


## denn-73

Ну тогда Конная

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну тогда Конная


 И этот на базар собрался  :smileflag:  
Нет, не туда.

----------


## NadinOdessa

учебное заведение?
 пастера?

----------


## Katrusya

Я уже вернулась с базара и отвечаю - Преображенская ближе к Нархозу

----------


## Jorjic

> учебное заведение?
>  пастера?


 Нет, не Пастера. Хотя своего рода учебное заведение в нем, кажется, тоже есть.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я уже вернулась с базара и отвечаю - Преображенская ближе к Нархозу


 Нет, но это уже ближе.

----------


## denn-73

Остается пер. Некрасова

----------


## Jorjic

> Остается пер. Некрасова


 Чего такой маленький ассортимент?  Нет, не он.
Адрес не обязателен. Достаточно сказать, откуда это снято. Место бойкое.

----------


## NadinOdessa

петра великого
новосельского

----------


## Jorjic

> петра великого
> новосельского


 Нет.

----------


## Ronny

А не с Сабанеева моста снято?

----------


## NadinOdessa

худ училище

----------


## Jorjic

> А не с Сабанеева моста снято?


 Нет. Там сейчас с одной стороны стойка, а с другой небоскреб.

----------


## Jorjic

> худ училище


 Нет, но где-то близко.

----------


## NadinOdessa

гоголя
пер маяковского

----------


## Jorjic

> гоголя
> пер маяковского


 Стрельба по площадям уже не принимается.

----------


## Maksy

снято из горсада?

----------


## Jorjic

> снято из горсада?


 Вот это точное попадание!
Вот вид из Горсада

А это со двора в пер.Маяковского

----------


## denn-73

чтобы не было окон выставляю свою загадку

----------


## strelecia

пушкинская

----------


## NadinOdessa

ланжероновская

----------


## Pavel71

Гоголя в районе приморского бульвара.

----------


## denn-73

все мимо

----------


## Jorjic

Лидерсовский бульвар?

----------


## Алекс-75

Педагогическая

----------


## denn-73

> Лидерсовский бульвар?


 я подозревал, что это будет на скорость.

----------


## Jorjic

> я подозревал, что это будет на скорость.


 При всей моей нелюбви к новым застройкам, я понимаю, что они неизбежны. И этот уголок мне как раз нравится. Если бы еще не разваляли роддом, а восстановили...

----------


## Katrusya

Двойная загадка - где в Одессе растет такой виноград?
Подсказка - места разные.
П.С. может быть есть еще где-то по городу, я нашла только эти.

----------


## Maksy

первый вроде р-н тираспольской вроде нежинской, второй р-н канатной...

----------


## Katrusya

> первый вроде р-н тираспольской вроде нежинской, второй р-н канатной...


 первый - далековато, а второй - значительно близко.

----------


## Пушкин

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Katrusya

> Маразлиевская?


 Это Вы про какую лозу? Их две. Но все равно мимо.

----------


## Vaita

Горсад, со стороны Гаванной?
Не могу сказать точно какая, но скорее всего отреставрированная

----------


## Katrusya

> Горсад, со стороны Гаванной?
> Не могу сказать точно какая, но скорее всего отреставрированная


 Нет. Ни та, ни другая. Это в разные стороны от указанного Вами варианта.

----------


## denn-73

попробую предположить: одна из них Новосельского ближе к Новому, а вторая Большая Арнаутская.

----------


## Velena

Мне кажется, я много таких лоз встречала...может быть- Базарная

----------


## Katrusya

*denn-73* ближе всех к первому варианту. 
*Maksy* очень близко ко второму, хотелось бы точнее по району Канатной.

----------


## Velena

Канатная/Успенская?

----------


## Katrusya

> Мне кажется, я много таких лоз встречала...может быть- Базарная


 Не спорю, может быть их и много, сразу в загадке об этом написала. Базарная тоже близко к отреставрированной лозе.

----------


## Omega

Канатная/Бунина

----------


## Katrusya

> Канатная/Успенская?


 Ага, только наоборот. Успенская/Канатная, т.к. дом расположен непосредственно на Успенской (дом №16), недалеко от перекрестка с Канатной. Лоза 2 разгадана. Думаем над первой.

----------


## Velena

> Ага, только наоборот. Успенская/Канатная, т.к. дом расположен непосредственно на Успенской (дом №16), недалеко от перекрестка с Канатной. Лоза 2 разгадана. Думаем над первой.


 Катруся, мой адрес отличается на пару единиц - я эту лозу каждый день вижу, вот почему мне кажется, что их много)

----------


## Katrusya

> Катруся, мой адрес отличается на пару единиц - я эту лозу каждый день вижу, вот почему мне кажется, что их много)


 Из серии "а слона то я и не заметил"  :smileflag: 

Ну так что с первым виноградиком, будем предполагать? Не хочется выключать комп. и оставлять вас на ночь в неведении .

----------


## Jorjic

> Ага, только наоборот. Успенская/Канатная, т.к. дом расположен непосредственно на Успенской (дом №16), недалеко от перекрестка с Канатной.


 Вот интересно! Сегодня, несколько часов назад, я там проходил... И камера была со мной, а прошел мимо.

----------


## Katrusya

> Вот интересно! Сегодня, несколько часов назад, я там проходил... И камера была со мной, а прошел мимо.


 А на Успенскую 24 во дворик заглянули (моя предыдущая загадка)? Если нет последние две фотки специально для Вас  :smileflag: .

----------


## Jorjic

> А на Успенскую 24 во дворик заглянули (моя предыдущая загадка)? Если нет последние две фотки специально для Вас .


 Спасибо. Заглянул, конечно. Но не снимал, отложил до лета, когда будет хорошее освещение и откроют бассейн (или клумбу?).
А вот "Одесский дворик" запечатлел, там освещение не так критично. Вполне симпатичный.

----------


## Velena

Торговая в раоне Коблевской?

----------


## Katrusya

> Торговая в раоне Коблевской?


 Тоже близко, но не ближе ответа *denn-73*.

----------


## Jorjic

Возможно Нежинская, там, кажется, есть такой интересный домик где-то недалеко от Толстого.

----------


## Katrusya

Кроме виноградика на этом доме есть еще вот такая дама.

----------


## Katrusya

> Возможно Нежинская, там, кажется, есть такой интересный домик где-то недалеко от Толстого.


 Нет Жоржик, Вы вернулись в другую сторону.

----------


## Jorjic

Княжеская?

----------


## Velena

Ольгиевская или Конная?

----------


## Jorjic

Княжеская!!

----------


## Katrusya

> Княжеская?


 Она самая. А точнее? Можно квартал. Простые названия улиц теперь не принимаются .

----------


## Jorjic

> Она самая. А точнее? Можно квартал. Простые названия улиц теперь не принимаются .


 
Кажется, между Ольгиевской и Конной.

----------


## Katrusya

> 


 Княжеская 10. Рано выложила подсказки, нужно было еще потянуть. 
"От тепер я засну" .

Только не между Ольгиевской и Конной, а между Ольгиевской и пер. Сеченова.

----------


## Jorjic

Загадаю-ка я с утречка еще одну загадочку с крупной малой формой

Интересно, будет мгновенный ответ?

----------


## Viktoz

Похоже на пляж Ланжерон, спасательная, или лодочная станция.

----------


## Jorjic

> Похоже на пляж Ланжерон, спасательная, или лодочная станция.


 Пока мимо.

----------


## Maksy

Или аркадия, спасательная...

----------


## Jorjic

> Или аркадия, спасательная...


 Да, Аркадия.
Именно под этой башенкой было обустроено киношное кафе, и Паниковский (Зиновий Герд) кричал: "Держите меня, сейчас будет море крови!"

----------


## Pavel71

Аркадия или 16 ст. Фонтана спасательная станция

----------


## Jorjic

В моем детстве, когда мы играли в футбол, бытовали легенды про выдающихся игроков (тогда еще не было ни Пеле, ни других импортных звезд, наши фантазии дальше Одессы не простирались). Так вот, было общеизвестно, что выдающимся игрокам со смертельным ударом повязывали на ударную ногу черную повязку.
Кто может, повяжите повязку *Maksy* (в смысле, поставьте плюсик). Я не могу дотянуться.

----------


## Viktoz

> Да, Аркадия.


  Ошибся, помню что пляж, но не смог вспомнить где именно.

----------


## Viktoz

Maksy + поставил

----------


## Pinky

Если не ошибаюсь, этот дом уже загадывали, но в другом ракурсе

----------


## Скрытик

> Если не ошибаюсь, этот дом уже загадывали, но в другом ракурсе


 Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Freez

> Если не ошибаюсь, этот дом уже загадывали, но в другом ракурсе


 Канатная (если не изменяет память угол Бисквитного переулка)

----------


## Pinky

> Канатная (если не изменяет память угол Бисквитного переулка)


 Ээх быстро справились - точнее переулок Слепнева 1\2

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Всем привет!
Я тут потерялась на 2 дня, а вы 10 страниц "наговорили"! Могёте!

Ну, кто новую закгадку выложит?

----------


## Jorjic

Нечего гулять! Я вот на 15 минут отошел и то успели загадку загадать и отгадать.

----------


## Katrusya

> Всем привет!
> Я тут потерялась на 2 дня, а вы 10 страниц "наговорили"! Могёте!
> 
> Ну, кто новую закгадку выложит?


 Приветик 
Я вот тоже пока дождалась обеденного перерыва, уже две загадки отгаданы. Если до вечера никто новую не выложит, то загадаю я с домашнего компа.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Ну, блин, если до вечера никто не выложит... я опять не при делах останусь... У меня инет дома не пашет...
ХААААААЧУ загадку!!!

----------


## Jorjic

Ну, ладно. Только для Вас. 

Ничего не прятал и не маскировал. Но желательно хотя бы квартал.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Район Привокзальной?

----------


## Pavel71

Пушкинская Либо Греческая угол Пушкинской

----------


## Jorjic

> Район Привокзальной?


 Плюсик уже Ваш. А точнее?

----------


## Pavel71

Плюсик уже не получу, а это не административное здание со стороны Мак Дональдса. Там управление дороги  или что-то такое угол Шмидта?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Плюсик уже Ваш. А точнее?


 Либо ОГЕУ, либо здание Службы локомотивного хозяйства, прям напротив фонтана которое

----------


## Jorjic

> Либо ОГЕУ, либо здание Службы локомотивного хозяйства, прям напротив фонтана которое


 Думаю, что ОГЕУ, хотя и не знаю, что это за зверь.

----------


## Pinky

> Думаю, что ОГЕУ, хотя и не знаю, что это за зверь.


 Нархоз

----------


## Pavel71

Это вид со стороны Чижикова угол Шмидта

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Ураааааааааааааа!!!!!!!!!!
Наконец-то я хоть что-то в этом мире угадала!!! Ещё и сразу ))))

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Поставьте Jorjic кто-то +, а то я ему уже 16 страниц назад торчу, а не могу поставить..

----------


## Pinky

Ышо загадка!

----------


## Alternativa

Гостиница Лондон, или как ее там... Успенская Кировский сквер.

----------


## Pinky

+, даже не интересно, так быстро отгадывать

----------


## Alternativa

> +, даже не интересно, так быстро отгадывать


 Простите , не удержалась, живу рядом, да и здание нравится.

----------


## Pinky

Да, домик действительно очень английский, прям, как оттуда (из Лондона) привезли  :smileflag:

----------


## denn-73

я пришел и принёс фотку

----------


## Ronny

Трамвайное депо, возле Привоза?

----------


## Пушкин

Спиридоновская 8?

----------


## denn-73

оба мимо. а Спиридоновскую хотел выложить след. загадкой, но теперь уже не выложу.

----------


## Ronny

Какая-нибудь из частей Института сухопутных войск?

----------


## denn-73

не-а

----------


## Vaita

Армейская?

----------


## denn-73

нет. двигаем в другую сторону

----------


## Vaita

Старопортофранковская/Тираспольская

----------


## Jorjic

> я пришел и принёс фотку


 А откуда пришел?

----------


## denn-73

> Старопортофранковская/Тираспольская


 это не он
но в целом довольно таки тепло

----------


## Velena

Прохоровская?

----------


## denn-73

> Прохоровская?


 нет это не Прохоровская, но Вы уже на Молдаванке и это правильно

----------


## Дали

Мясоедовская? Там где Еврейская больница?

----------


## denn-73

> Мясоедовская?


  на Мясоедовской нет таких домов

----------


## Hvarshat

Болгарская?

----------


## Дали

Мечникова/Адм.Лазарева или Ген.Цветаева, вроде...

----------


## denn-73

> Болгарская?


 увидели, что я выложил загадку и поняли, что для Вас?
Болгарская 39
плюсик поставить не могу, надеюсь кто-то поможет

----------


## Jorjic

> увидели, что я выложил загадку и поняли, что для Вас?
> Болгарская 39
> плюсик поставить не могу, надеюсь кто-то поможет


 Хотел сказать Болгарская, чисто по ощущениям, но постеснялся.
А зря. 
Плюсик поставил.

----------


## Katrusya

Как и обещала выкладываю загадку. Легенькая, чтобы не слишком долго мучились.

----------


## Velena

Канатная/Троицкая), витаминны цех Биостимулятора)

----------


## Hvarshat

> увидели, что я выложил загадку и поняли, что для Вас?
> Болгарская 39
> плюсик поставить не могу, надеюсь кто-то поможет


 Ну тут я не была уверена на 100%.. Мне вот интересно, может Вы когда-нибудь и мой дом загадаете, я тоже живу в подобном кирпичном 

Jorjic, спасибо за +

----------


## Katrusya

> Канатная/Троицкая), витаминны цех Биостимулятора)


 Молниеносно !
Но плюсик не поставлю, он вчера ушел к Вам. Помогите.

----------


## denn-73

> Ну тут я не была уверена на 100%.. Мне вот интересно, может Вы когда-нибудь и мой дом загадаете, я тоже живу в подобном кирпичном 
> 
> Jorjic, спасибо за +


 будем искать

----------


## Jorjic

> Молниеносно !
> Но плюсик не поставлю, он вчера ушел к Вам. Помогите.


 Нет проблем, помог.

----------


## Velena

Никто не хочет мне ставить плюсик(...ой, уже поставили...спасибо, Жоржик!

----------


## Jorjic

> Никто не хочет мне ставить плюсик(


 Откуда такой пессимизм? Жизнь прекрасна!

----------


## Katrusya

> Нет проблем, помог.


 Спасибки

----------


## denn-73

посмотрел я на Ваши двойные загадки и подготовил свою миниатюру

----------


## Vicki

Хорошенький домик. Где?

----------


## Скрытик

> посмотрел я на Ваши двойные загадки и подготовил свою миниатюру


 Вторая Л.Толстого ?

----------


## Vicki

По-моему обе на Екатериненской. Слева и справа от храма в квартале Троицкая - Успенская
Первая на больнице, вторая на жилом доме  :smileflag:

----------


## denn-73

> По-моему обе на Екатериненской. Слева и справа от храма в квартале Троицкая - Успенская


 все верно.
по обе стороны от Греческого Храма.
я и подозревал, что на скорость, просто очень вазы понравились.

----------


## denn-73

> Хорошенький домик. Где?


 Французский?

----------


## Vicki

Нет, но от моря недалеко

----------


## Maksy

это не мехмат на дворянской и холодильник?

----------


## Katrusya

Фонтан или Аркадия?

----------


## Hvarshat

> посмотрел я на Ваши двойные загадки и подготовил свою миниатюру


 Эх, не успела) Я одну из этих вазочек сравнительно недавно загадывала 

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=3450177#post3450177

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> посмотрел я на Ваши двойные загадки и подготовил свою миниатюру


 аааааааа, раздолбаю своего провайдера!!!
Я эту загадкы выкладывать хотела!!!!
Вот и сорвался халявный плюсик

----------


## Vicki

> Фонтан или Аркадия?


 Фонтан или Аркадия - понятие оч растяжимое :smileflag: , это почти все побережье.
Но - нет. :smileflag:

----------


## denn-73

> Эх, не успела) Я одну из этих вазочек сравнительно недавно загадывала 
> 
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=3450177#post3450177


 к сожалению в октябре меня еще с вами не было, а просматривать 600 страниц вроде как и некогда

----------


## Jorjic

> аааааааа, раздолбаю своего провайдера!!!
> Я эту загадкы выкладывать хотела!!!!
> Вот и сорвался халявный плюсик


 Бедный провайдер...

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Маразлиевская?
начало Канатной?

----------


## Vicki

> Маразлиевская?
> начало Канатной?


 нет

----------


## Jorjic

Воронцовский пер?

----------


## Vicki

не-е-ет :smileflag:

----------


## Александр1

> Хорошенький домик. Где?


  Похоже на какой-то санаторий,или гостиницу частную...
только вот пока с названием не определился!

----------


## Jorjic

Снято явно из-за забора. Похоже, что виден фрагмент ворот. Где-то в Районе Отрады? Но точнее ничего не придумывается.

----------


## Пушкин

Может быть Посмитного - Аркадия

----------


## Pavel71

Район дома ученых и школы Столярского.

----------


## Jorjic

> Может быть Посмитного - Аркадия


 Там есть красивый отель, но он - новодел, а это выглядит, как отреставрированное старое здание. Да и Аркадия уже была отвергнута.

----------


## Vicki

Извините, что долго не отвечала.
*Снято явно из-за забора. Похоже, что виден фрагмент ворот. Где-то в Районе Отрады? Но точнее ничего не придумывается. * 
Jorjic ближе всех.

----------


## Hvarshat

Белинского?

----------


## Vicki

> Белинского?


 нет

----------


## denn-73

переулок Удельный

----------


## Vicki

> переулок Удельный


 нет :smileflag:

----------


## Vicki

не могу выложить еще одно фото-подсказку, радикал.ру не грузится

----------


## Jorjic

> не могу выложить еще одно фото-подсказку, радикал.ру не грузится


 Попробуйте http://images.i-files.org/
Очень просто и быстро. Без регистрации. Делает и превью.

----------


## Ginger

> не могу выложить еще одно фото-подсказку, радикал.ру не грузится


 А через форум? :smileflag:

----------


## Vicki

По совету Jorjicа
[img=http://images.i-files.org/uploads/b463a9fa2ba3af623bb8a77d0b00db3b/t%D4%CE%D2%CE%C7%C0%C3%C0%C4%CA%C8+004.jpg]
не получилось

----------


## Jorjic

Пробная публикация

Все нормально работает. Может быть надо размер уменьшить. 
Там взять ссылку "превью, увеличение по клику" и здесь вставить как ссылку из меню.

----------


## Vicki

подсказка

----------


## Jorjic

> подсказка
> Вложение 229963


 По антуражу - Азарова.

----------


## Vicki

нет :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Купальный ?

----------


## Iriya

кирпичный переулок?

----------


## Vicki

Velena ближе всех. :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

Мукачевский?

----------


## Velena

Черноморская?

----------


## Vicki

Да, Черноморская, по-моему номер 8. :smileflag:  Рядом с музеем Паустовского.
Поставьте, пож, плюсик Велене. У меня не  получается.

----------


## Velena

> Да, Черноморская, по-моему номер 8. Рядом с музеем Паустовского.
> Поставьте, пож, плюсик Велене. У меня не  получается.


 Миллион раз там была, а угадала методом тыка)

----------


## Vicki

> Миллион раз там была, а угадала методом тыка)


 Я тоже миллион. Люблю там к морю спускаться. :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Я тоже миллион. Люблю там к морю спускаться.


 Нет сегодня доброго Жоржика, никто плюсик не ставит)

----------


## Jorjic

Я там от этого домика глаз не могу оторвать.

Остальное, видимо, проходит фоном.

----------


## Jorjic

> Нет сегодня доброго Жоржика, никто плюсик не ставит)


 Извините, плюсомет заело.

----------


## Скрытик

А у меня сработал  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Я там от этого домика глаз не могу оторвать.
> 
> Остальное, видимо, проходит фоном.


 У меня не увеличивает

----------


## Velena

> У меня не увеличивает


 спасибо , Скрытик!
И  я не могу увеличить картинку(

----------


## Jorjic

> И  я не могу увеличить картинку(


 Исправил. Я его уже где-то показывал. А может даже и загадывал.

----------


## Velena

> Исправил. Я его уже где-то показывал. А может даже и загадывал.


 да, этот балкон-терем я знаю)

----------


## Freez

> У меня не увеличивает


 Паустовского

----------


## Jorjic

> Паустовского


 Это не была загадка, но, тем не менее, верно.

----------


## Freez

> Это не была загадка, но, тем не менее, верно.


 Ай!
У меня уже рефлекс  :smileflag:

----------


## xifedor

Думаю, не сложно.

----------


## Скрытик

Гоголя?

----------


## xifedor

> Гоголя?


 Нет.

----------


## Ronny

Ул. Л. Толстого?

----------


## Viktoz

Скорей всего центр, Греческая,  Дерибасовская.

----------


## Скрытик

Щепкина?

----------


## xifedor

Это, конечно, центр города, но улица пока не прозвучала.

----------


## xifedor

Греческая будет поближе, чем остальные, но все ещё далековато.

----------


## Скрытик

Осипова?

----------


## xifedor

> Осипова?


 Да. Только давайте уточним квартал.

----------


## Скрытик

Очень похоже возле синагоги (напротив).

----------


## xifedor

> Очень похоже возле синагоги (напротив).


 Синагога это между Успенской и Базарной? Если да, то это не там.

----------


## xifedor

Скрытик, + за Осипова Ваш. Кто более точно отгадает место тоже получит + Вот ещё одна фотка. Так совсем просто.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Мне кажется, что это между Успенской и Еврейской.

----------


## xifedor

> Мне кажется, что это между Успенской и Еврейской.


 Между Успенской и Еврейской находится Тоицкая :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Между Арнаутскими?

----------


## xifedor

> Мне кажется, что это между Успенской и Еврейской.


 *serg_anatol* почти угадал так что ставлю ему +. Это Осипова 3, т.е. между Еврейской и Троицкой

----------


## Скрытик

У меня свет в офисе выключили, после подсказки узнал этот двор  :smileflag:

----------


## xifedor

> У меня свет в офисе выключили, после подсказки узнал этот двор


 Второй + я бы все равно не смогла Вам поставить :smileflag: .

----------


## VALERIY.OD

Господа,может кто знает ,где можно скачать книгу: А. Дроздовский "Одесса на старых открытках"

----------


## Скрытик

> Господа,может кто знает ,где можно скачать книгу: А. Дроздовский "Одесса на старых открытках"


 В магазине  :smileflag: 
Я просил через знакомого разрешения выложить на одессастори.инфо, но он пока не разрешает. Сначала тираж должны выкупить, хотя он и так маленький - всего 1000 экземпляров. А скоро выходит 2я книга из этой серии.

----------


## VALERIY.OD

> В магазине 
> Я просил через знакомого разрешения выложить на одессастори.инфо, но он пока не разрешает. Сначала тираж должны выкупить, хотя он и так маленький - всего 1000 экземпляров. А скоро выходит 2я книга из этой серии.


 А в каком магазине? какая цена?

----------


## Скрытик

Я брал с год назад опять же через знакомого за 500грн. Говорили что в Доме книги есть. Можно заказать и видимо купить во Всемирном клубе одесситов. И поверьте, она этого стоит.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот такая загадка. Не знаю простая или не очень

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Пивзавод

----------


## Jorjic

> А в каком магазине? какая цена?


 У Дроздовского по-моему есть сайт. Во всяком случае я натыкался в сети на предложение купить книгу непосредственно у него. Это процентов на 20 дешевле.

----------


## Jorjic

> Пивзавод


 Нет.

----------


## denn-73

Старо-портофранковская

----------


## Jorjic

> Старо-портофранковская


 Ближе, но нет. 
Подсказка. Это центр города, здание приметное. Но снято со двора, куда заглядывают не все нормальные люди.

----------


## Katrusya

Предположу-Ольгиевская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Предположу-Ольгиевская?


 Нет, мимо.

----------


## Jorjic

К сожалению, не могу откопать вид с фасада. Но вижу, что большие затруднения. Тогда весь кадр без купюр

----------


## 115117

Я видела на Староконном "Одесса на старых открытках".Цену не спрашивала,т.к.у меня есть книга.завтра там буду,могу спросить,если попадется.

----------


## Алекс-75

Торговая

----------


## 115117

Кузнечная?

----------


## Jorjic

> Кузнечная?


 Есть попадание! Мои поздравления. 
Только снято это из глубины двора бани Исаковича.

----------


## strelecia

> У Дроздовского по-моему есть сайт. Во всяком случае я натыкался в сети на предложение купить книгу непосредственно у него. Это процентов на 20 дешевле.


 Нашла сайт с открытками и статьями, если можно и интересно могу показать

----------


## 115117

Та я просто хожу мимо каждый день.Сразу узнала.

----------


## Jorjic

> Та я просто хожу мимо каждый день.Сразу узнала.


 С фасада это здание узнать нетрудно. Но снято же со двора.

----------


## denn-73

на скорость

----------


## Пушкин

Наполеон?

----------


## denn-73

Уточните, я не в курсе

----------


## Пушкин

Успенская/Канатная?

----------


## denn-73

всё точно

----------


## denn-73

ещё одна скоростная

----------


## Пушкин

Теперь же у новостроек свои названия. Эти Наполеон, а в глубине Джозефина. Иногда телевизор смотрел и видимо реклама шла с 25тым кадром.

----------


## Jorjic

> ещё одна скоростная


 Это уже было, но я помолчу. Пусть погадают другие.

----------


## 115117

Покровский?

----------


## denn-73

спасибо, но я не знал( недавно открыл для себя этот дом)

----------


## denn-73

> Покровский?


 что это значит?

----------


## Скрытик

> Нашла сайт с открытками и статьями, если можно и интересно могу показать


 Конечно интересно.

----------


## strelecia

Сайт http://obodesse.at.ua/

и фотоальбомы автора http://picasaweb.google.ru/avdotka

----------


## Скрытик

> Сайт http://obodesse.at.ua/
> 
> и фотоальбомы автора http://picasaweb.google.ru/avdotka


 А при чем тут Дроздовский? Его зовут не Юрий  :smileflag: 
Я собрал гораздо более полную коллекцию открыток и гравюр на www.OdessaStory.info - включая фото Юрия с Пикасса гугл.

----------


## strelecia

Живу от этого места в двух кварталах



и только сегодня узнала, что было так...

----------


## denn-73

вот

----------


## Jorjic

Сложная загадка. Вот еще подсказка (это во дворе)
Извини *denn*, но что-то все усохли.

----------


## denn-73

я хотел эту фотку придержать. снимал вечером, потому такая темная. кондиционер портит вид, вообще в таких исторических домах надо вводить ограничение на установку кондиционеров и всевозможных коммуникаций, портящих вид зданий.

----------


## Jorjic

> я хотел эту фотку придержать


 Я понимаю, но тишина. Я думал будет длинный поиск, поэтому промолчал. А сейчас уже все пойдут баиньки.

----------


## Velena

Нежинская примерно номер 50-60) ближе к Торговой

----------


## Ginger

> Я понимаю, но тишина. Я думал будет длинный поиск, поэтому промолчал. А сейчас уже все пойдут баиньки.


 Не  :smileflag: 
Загадку помню. Отгадку не помню 
Может Нежинская или Коблевская?
Только мне кажется, что это в начале этих улиц

----------


## denn-73

всем спасибо за активность.
загадка взята *Velena* - это Нежинская 30.
плюсик поставить не в силах. окажите посильную помощь, кто может.
может кто-то знает, кто был Щербаков?

----------


## Viktoz

> плюсик поставить не в силах. окажите посильную помощь


 Помощь оказана

----------


## denn-73

теперь посложнее, как мне кажется.
это потолок в проезде во двор дома.

----------


## Viktoz

Пассаж

----------


## Jorjic

> теперь посложнее, как мне кажется.
> это потолок в проезде во двор дома.


 Пушкинская недалеко от Ланжероновской?

----------


## denn-73

> Пассаж


 там похожий, но не он

----------


## SlavaE

Двор по ул.Неженская номер не помню (угол Торговая )там рядом  с двором отделение приват банка

----------


## denn-73

> Пушкинская недалеко от Ланжероновской?


 видимо таких потолков много, судя по вашим ответам.
прийдется выкладывать другую подсказку.
конечно, местоположение сильно выдает кастрюля, но может быть не все знают где она находится .

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А можно я влезу с загадкой?
Или лучше подождать с отгадкой текущего фото.

----------


## denn-73

> А можно я влезу с загадкой?
> Или лучше подождать с отгадкой текущего фото.


 Вы сами правила установили .

----------


## Jorjic

> видимо таких потолков много, судя по вашим ответам.
> прийдется выкладывать другую подсказку.
> конечно, местоположение сильно выдает кастрюля, но может быть не все знают где она находится .


 Я с этой кастрюлей не знаком.

----------


## Viktoz

Может Пале Рояль? хотя маловероятно.

----------


## denn-73

> Может Пале Рояль? хотя маловероятно.


 добавить нечего, сами ответили

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> видимо таких потолков много, судя по вашим ответам.
> прийдется выкладывать другую подсказку.
> конечно, местоположение сильно выдает кастрюля, но может быть не все знают где она находится .


 Приморский бульвар или Воронцовский переулок

----------


## Velena

> Я с этой кастрюлей не знаком.


 И мимо меня прошла эта известная кастрюля)

----------


## Jorjic

Это окно с этим подъездом никак не связывается... Только по отдельности.
Скажу - Маразлиевская, подъезд там похожий вроде.

----------


## denn-73

> Приморский бульвар или Воронцовский переулок


 нет, снова промах

----------


## denn-73

> Это окно с этим подъездом никак не связывается... Только по отдельности.


 это один дом, пока остальные фотки придерживаю
Маразлиевская мимо

----------


## Jorjic

> это один дом, пока остальные фотки придерживаю


 Я верю, конечно, но не могу их связать.

----------


## denn-73

> Я верю, конечно, но не могу их связать.


 пересмотрел фотографии и понял, что я не смогу доказать вам это

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

И кто тогда прав из отвечавших?

----------


## denn-73

> И кто тогда прав из отвечавших?


 правильного ответа нет, Маразлиевская ближе всех

----------


## Jorjic

> пересмотрел фотографии и понял, что я не смогу доказать вам это


 Да доказательства и не требуются. Я Вам верю.

----------


## Jorjic

Я назову Канатную, где-то в самом начале.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А в самом начале Канатной таки есть такой вот потолок...

----------


## denn-73

> Я назову Канатную, где-то в самом начале.


 Нет, это не она, но тоже близко.

----------


## Скрытик

> Нет, это не она, но тоже близко.


 Мне это Приморский бульвар напоминает..

----------


## denn-73

> Мне это Приморский бульвар напоминает..


 гоните от себя эти мысли.

----------


## Velena

Успенская

----------


## denn-73

> Успенская


 от Вас *Velena* требуется полноценный ответ.

----------


## Velena

между Канатной и Осипова

----------


## denn-73

> между Канатной и Осипова


 загадка перестала быть загадкой.
предлагаю Жоржику завтра съездить на Успенскую 41 и сопоставить потолок с окном .
плюсик опять не могу поставить, опять нужна помощь с +.
на сегодня загадок больше нет, уступаю право Кайзеру.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот моя загадка. Это корабль был первым представителем своего класса боевых кораблей в этой стране. Он прожил долгую и спокойную для боевого корабля жизнь. Каким-то образом этот корабль связан и с Одессой.

Внимание, вопрос! Что это за корабль? Как он связан с Одессой?

----------


## denn-73

Пусть будет "Потемкин".

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Погуглите, "Потемкин" не прожил долгой и спокойной для боевого корабля жизни.

----------


## Freez

Уфф, ну и вопросики у тебя Кайзер.
Я аж заснуть не могу, так интересно стало  :smileflag: 

Таки нашел ответ.




> Крейсер «Фульгия» (Fylgia) Bepr 10.1903/21.12.05/21.6.07- искл. 1953
> 
> 4 310/4 734Т, 115,1x14,78x6,3 м. ПМ - 2, 12 ПК, 12 000 л.с.=21,5 уз., 850 т уг. Броня: пояс 100 мм, башни 125 - 50 мм, рубка 100 мм, палуба 50 мм. Эк. 320 чел. 8 - 152 мм/50, 14 - 57 мм, 2 ТА 450 мм.
> 
> "Fylgia" стал первым полноценным крейсером шведского флота. Согласно планам руководства этот корабль должен был выполнять роль скаута при главных силах, а также лидировать флотилии миноносцев при выходе в торпедную атаку. При создании "Fylgia" шведские конструкторы не пошли по пути заимствования иностранного опыта, как в случае с эсминцами и миноносцами, а подготовили собственный, достаточно оригинальный для своего времени проект. Его главной особенностью стали расположение всей артиллерии ГК в двухорудийных башнях и наличие броневого пояса в районе котельных и машинных отделений. Последнее обстоятельство превращало "Fylgia" в самый маленький в мире броненосный крейсер.
> Заказ на постройку был выдан 14.10.02.
> В целом корабль сами шведы оценивали как удачный, несмотря на посредственную 21,5-уз. скорость (на испытаниях смог раз¬вить 22,8 уз. при 12 440 л.с.)
> В 1939 г. крейсер встал на масштабную реконструкцию на верфи "Оскарсхамн", в ходе которой его перестроили в учебный корабль. Восемь угольных ПК заменили на четыре нефтяных несколько большей суммарной паропроизводительности, что позволило поднять мощность на 1 000 л.с. - до 13 000 л.с. Носовое котельное отделение ликви¬дировали, а высвободившееся пространство использовали для размещения кадетов. Носовую дымовую трубу сняли, а высоту двух оставшихся уменьшили и оснастили их небольшими колпаками. Старую надстройку демонтировали, заменив компактной, аналогичной ЭМ "Goteborg".
> Кроме того, нарастили носовую оконечность, лишившуюся в результате этого таранной формы. Наибольшая длина возросла с 115,5 до 117,3 м.
> ...


 Насчет связи с Одессой:




> "Фульгия" посетил Одессу в качестве "ответа" на заход летом 1925 года в Гётеборг "Авроры" и "Комсомольца".
> (Общепринятая практика морских держав)
> У него был учебный поход по Средиземному и Черному морю с кадетами.


 З.Ы. Усе, больше не могу, пошел спать  :smileflag:

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

*Freez* - поздравляю.

И в качестве бонуса к загадке.

----------


## Де Виль

Очень простая. Где?

----------


## Pavel71

Воронцовский дворец

----------


## denn-73

Воронцовский

----------


## Де Виль

шустрые все какие  :smileflag: 
Отплюсю позже  :smileflag:  лимит исчерпан) или можете друг друга отплюсить, потом отдам  :smileflag:

----------


## VALERIY.OD

Если кто смотрел фильм "Ликвидация",там Гоцман заходил в здание "УГРО"
Где это в Одессе ?А может в Харькове?

----------


## Pavel71

По моему, это гдето район Пастера-Старопортофранковская. там где они сходятся. Был там такой домик когда то

----------


## Maksy

> Если кто смотрел фильм "Ликвидация",там Гоцман заходил в здание "УГРО"
> Где это в Одессе ?А может в Харькове?


 Картинку в студию, и вам ответят...

----------


## denn-73

я думаю речь идёт о этом доме
мне лично он напоминает Валеховский переулок
интересно, а автор загадки знает правильный ответ? или это был риторический вопрос, не требующий ответа?

----------


## DarkLight

Кажись не Валиховский а Ляпунова переулок.

----------


## VALERIY.OD

Я извиняюсь,но ответ я не знаю.Ну очень хочется спросить у уважаемой аудитории где это место в Одессе.

----------


## Katrusya

В виду неопределенности загадки считаю возможным выкладывать следующую.

----------


## VikZu

> Если кто смотрел фильм "Ликвидация",там Гоцман заходил в здание "УГРО"
> Где это в Одессе ?А может в Харькове?


 Я не был в съёмочной группе "Ликвидации", но в понедельник буду на киностудии, если найду там кого из бывшего состава группы узнаю точно. А вот съёмку финальной сцены поединка Гоцмана с Пореченковым -наблюдал. Снималась она точно в Одессе, как и весь фильм. Могу сказать где, и фото вывесить. Но ответьте пжаласта на загадку  Katrusya, а потом и на эту тему можем поговорить.
В принципе Ваш вопрос, имхо, ближе к другой теме этого форума https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=59520...

----------


## Ronny

> В виду неопределенности загадки считаю возможным выкладывать следующую.


 Где-то на морвокзале?

----------


## verda

Нет, на Ляпунова такого точно нет; а если в конце Стр-пр-фр, то, если это угловой дом, то может, тот, где сейчас ф-т иностранных языков медина?

----------


## Katrusya

> Где-то на морвокзале?


 Ну вот наконец-то начали отгадывать. Но Вы далеко.

----------


## VikZu

Ладно господа. Я извиняюсь, что перебегаю дорогу Katrusya, но она, имхо, поспешила с новой загадкой. Это Медин, и таки Валиховский переулок 3, на углу, напротив областного бюро СМЭ. Я этот симпатичный домик облизал своей мыльницой неоднократно. Кстати Гоцман со товарищи только входили и выходили в эту дверь. В этом здании почти ничего не снимали.
Вот фото дома.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я бы даже сказал, что это морг.

И, кстати, как-то раз даже своими глазами видел там съемки "Ликвидации".

----------


## Дудка

Согласен на все 100, Это и есть морг, точнее областное патологоанатомическое бюро. Помнится, там раньше, возле двери даже вывеска была, на которой написано, что "выдача трупов с... до...". Я в то время как раз мимо этого здания прогуливался с друзьями, которые впервые в Одессе были, и их эта надпись очень "улыбнула". Потом, правда, слово "трупов" замазали фломбиком или краской и дописали выдача справок о смерти".

----------


## denn-73

> В виду неопределенности загадки считаю возможным выкладывать следующую.


 возможно Греческая

----------


## Katrusya

> возможно Греческая


 Нет, жду еще варианты.

----------


## Vicki

Ланжероновская

----------


## Ronny

Дерибасовская?

----------


## Katrusya

Все ответы мимо. Но вы на правильном пути, это, таки да, центр, только чуть дальше от моря.

----------


## Pavel71

Осторовидова-район ул Тираспольсой

----------


## Katrusya

> Осторовидова-район ул Тираспольсой


 Зигзагом, но приближаемся.

----------


## Милена-84

> Зигзагом, но приближаемся.


 пастера,ольгиевская..

----------


## Katrusya

> пастера,ольгиевская..


 Это Вы в другую сторону пошли. Вот подсказка, может поможет.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это Вы в другую сторону пошли. Вот подсказка, может поможет.


 Это не на Греческой, возле моста?

----------


## denn-73

может Александровский, вход в какой-то магазин, например с итальянской мебелью или ещё что-то подобное

----------


## Katrusya

> Это не на Греческой, возле моста?


 Нет, вариант с Греческой уже был.

----------


## Katrusya

> может Александровский, вход в какой-то магазин, например с итальянской мебелью или ещё что-то подобное


 Нет, но идея с магазином мне нравится .

----------


## Demon99

А это случайно не Успенская,78? Хоть и не магазин...

----------


## Ronny

Бунина?

----------


## Katrusya

Варианты *denn-73* и *Demon99* ближе всех остальных.

----------


## Demon99

Может тогда Преображенская,88?

----------


## Ronny

Екатериненская?

----------


## Katrusya

> Екатериненская?


 Да. Теперь точный адрес.

----------


## Дудка

Успенская, 81. магазин "Золотой Галеон"???

----------


## Ronny

Екатерининская 36?

----------


## Demon99

Валенсия?

----------


## Дудка

Салон-магазин "Валенсия" что ли??? Герб - то испанский под аркой. Вот он то герб с толку и сбивал по ходу

----------


## Katrusya

Это не Валенсия, а герб испанский, вы правы

----------


## Дудка

Екатерининская, 23 -?

----------


## Katrusya

Не-ааа, а что там?

----------


## Дудка

Там кафешка "Пикник", подумал, что на фотке могла быть деталь внешнего оформления. Но увы...

----------


## Ronny

Может, Екатерининская 78?

----------


## Katrusya

> Может, Екатерининская 78?


 Есть точное попадание!
Магазин "Дон Кихот", но плюсик Вам уже поставила ранее, поставьте кто-нибудь.

----------


## Katrusya

ещё один герб

----------


## Jorjic

> Есть точное попадание!
> Магазин "Дон Кихот", но плюсик Вам уже поставила ранее, поставьте кто-нибудь.


 Уже поставил. Гербов развелось...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

вот не помню, была такая загадка или нет...

----------


## Katrusya

> Уже поставил. Гербов развелось...


 Спасибки, Жоржик . 
Второй герб нашла сегодня.

----------


## denn-73

мне кажется надо обратиться с предложением к модераторам о том, что для того чтобы одновременно обсуждалась только одна загадка, а все остольные удалялись, до освобождения очереди

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

ой, извините, Удаляйте моё, если хотите, не сориентировалась

----------


## Jorjic

> мне кажется надо обратиться с предложением к модераторам о том, что для того чтобы одновременно обсуждалась только одна загадка, а все остольные удалялись, до освобождения очереди


 У нас модеры сами норовят нарушить (Кайзер, без обид!). Но, по- моему, все вполне пристойно. Просто элементарная давка при входе, бывают издержки.

----------


## denn-73

> ой, извините, Удаляйте моё, если хотите, не сориентировалась


 прошу не принимать на свой счет, просто тяжело ориентироваться во множестве загадок одновременно, и проще, если будет только одна.

----------


## Скрытик

> прошу не принимать на свой счет, просто тяжело ориентироваться во множестве загадок одновременно, и проще, если будет только одна.


 Такое правило давно существует и "старожилы" его хорошо знают.

----------


## denn-73

> ещё один герб


 возможно на побережье, какой-то катетж, для ориентира 16 фонтана

----------


## Freez

> ещё один герб


 Возле Цирка дом с башенками (улицу, увы не помню).

----------


## Katrusya

> Возле Цирка дом с башенками (улицу, увы не помню).


 В этот раз разгадка нашлась быстрее.
Переулок Маланова 1.

----------


## Katrusya

> вот не помню, была такая загадка или нет...


 Новосельского?

----------


## denn-73

> вот не помню, была такая загадка или нет...


 Средняя?

----------


## Velena

Базарная?

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Свердлова

----------


## Hvarshat

Дворянская?

----------


## Hermione Granger

Большая Арнаутская

----------


## Ronny

Жуковского?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Базарная, +

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Большая Арнаутская


 если Большая уже есть, мне остаётся только Малую написать...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

ну я ещё одну выложу, раз затишье. Но тоже сомневаюсь, что её тут ещё не было, воть

----------


## Дудка

Рискну предположить, что Затока - выброшенное судно. название точно не помню, что то типа "ВЕКАТ"

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это было на скорость?

----------


## Дудка

Уточнение. Вспомнил - там было два судна "ВЕКА-1" и "Феникс". Правда не знаю точно, убрали их сейчас или нет.

----------


## Дудка

> Это было на скорость?


 Нет, протсо только в нет залез. Да и обидно было, что опоздал со вчерашней задачкой по поводу герба в переулке возле цирка, Нового рынка и 14 поликлишки. Я только фотку увидел - сразу узнал, но было уже поздно...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Загадочка.
Где это и что это?

----------


## Дудка

Попробую предположить. Возможно это штука, которая разворачивает паровозы/тепловозы (не знаю как правильно с технической точки зрения этот агрегат называется). Возможно на Сортировочной, где-то в районе формирования составов недалеко от Лукойла.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Уточни свой ответ.

----------


## Дудка

Возможно на Эксимнефтепродукте. Но я в этих делах не спец - это чисто гипотетически...

----------


## VikZu

Это поворотный круг. В депо он точно есть, на любом жд узле они есть в депо и на сортировочной. Это вообще не вопрос.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

В принципе оба правы. Это поворотный круг в локомотивном депо на Сортировочной. Два плюса.

----------


## Katrusya

Вот новая загадочка, легенькая - где такая решетка?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

буду первой.. на Бунина?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Рискну предположить, что Затока - выброшенное судно. название точно не помню, что то типа "ВЕКАТ"


 точно!)

----------


## Ginger

Кхм :smileflag: 
Я смотрю такими темпами мы будем скоро загадывать ручку на каких-нить дверях...
Вот что-то - а на решётки память у меня никакущая)))
Пардон за офф )))

----------


## Katrusya

> буду первой.. на Бунина?


 нет не Бунина

----------


## Tancovschitsa

ну и ладно...

----------


## Katrusya

> Кхм
> Я смотрю такими темпами мы будем скоро загадывать ручку на каких-нить дверях...
> Вот что-то - а на решётки память у меня никакущая)))
> Пардон за офф )))


 А может так будет легче?
Если показать больше, отгадка последует моментально.

----------


## Дудка

Малая арнаутская?

----------


## Pavel71

Малая арнаутская угол  лейтенанта Шмидта.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

там вроде ковка другая, я тож на неё думала..

----------


## Katrusya

Да, это Малая Арнаутская. Но, поскольку не угол Л. Шмидта, то хочу поподробнее: либо номер дома, либо квартал, либо, что это за ...

----------


## Velena

м.Арнаутская\Осипова

----------


## Vaita

М.Арнаутская\Екатерининская

----------


## Pavel71

Это новое здание между проспектом Мира и Екатерининской с правой стороны. Там мебель или предметы интерьера продают

----------


## Katrusya

> м.Арнаутская\Осипова


 Нет. В этот раз я загадала чуть подальше от Вашего дома

----------


## Katrusya

> Это новое здание между проспектом Мира и Екатерининской с правой стороны. Там мебель или предметы интерьера продают


 Все точно. Салон-магазин "Элегант". Плюсик не поставлю, не могу, помогите.
Дудка получает + за улицу.

----------


## Velena

> Все точно. Салон-магазин "Элегант". Плюсик не поставлю, не могу, помогите.
> Дудка получает + за улицу.


 Помогла)

----------


## denn-73

к теме про решетки

----------


## Pavel71

Садовая. Детский центр. Угол Петра Великого

----------


## denn-73

> Садовая. Детский центр. Угол Петра Великого


 довольно таки близко

----------


## Pavel71

Или где-то ближе к цирку по садовой

----------


## denn-73

> Или где-то ближе к цирку по садовой


 Вы зациклились на Садовой, но, поскольку пошли гадания, простым названием улицы уже не отделаться.

----------


## Jorjic

Нежинская. Кажется 38.

----------


## denn-73

> Нежинская. Кажется 38.


 молодца!
знал, что для Вас эта загадка на один зуб.
с плюсиком проблемы, кто может, окажите посильную помощь знатоку.

----------


## Vicki

> молодца!
> знал, что для Вас эта загадка на один зуб.
> с плюсиком проблемы, кто может, окажите посильную помощь знатоку.


 Помогла  :smileflag:  знатокам :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

Решетки это МАФ?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Решетки это МАФ?


 а у нас всё, что не дома - то МАФ  :smileflag:  Можно уже и привыкнуть

----------


## DarkLight

Ну я думаю это не будет трудно разгадать



Качество фото не очень, проезжал мимо, сфоткал на моб

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну я думаю это не будет трудно разгадать
>  Качество фото не очень, проезжал мимо, сфоткал на моб


 Маразлиевская/Троицкая.

----------


## DarkLight

мАлАдцы  :smileflag: 

это уже было?

поставьте ктото плюс за меня

----------


## flyer-korowka

Это Троицкая в самом начале, угол Маразлиевской?

----------


## flyer-korowka

эх, опередили меня на 1 минуту! Плюсик *Jorjic-у* поставила!

----------


## Jorjic

Вот такая  БАФ(г). Где это?

----------


## Hermione Granger

> Вот такая  БАФ(г). Где это?


 Осипова?

----------


## flyer-korowka

Это не БАФ, а УАФ (ужасная архитектурная форма)

----------


## Jorjic

> Осипова?


 Нет, не Осипова. Далековато.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это не БАФ, а УАФ (ужасная архитектурная форма)


 Но я же написал (г).

----------


## flyer-korowka

тогда и я допишу - ггг...

----------


## Viktoz

похоже на Фрунзе, сразу за Желябова, перед  Горбатым мостом

----------


## Nata220

Это возле Нового рынка, Новобазарный переулок, не доходя до автостанции.

----------


## Aqualux

греческая

----------


## Jorjic

> Это возле Нового рынка, Новобазарный переулок, не доходя до автостанции.


 Быстро управились. А я уже хотел подсказку выкладывать.

----------


## Nata220

Живу рядом и регулярно отовариваюсь на Новом. Поэтому и бросилось в глаза, что вокруг полнейшие трущебы, а оно новое.

----------


## Pavel71

Начнем с Коблевской

----------


## Jorjic

> Начнем с Коблевской


 Это не загадка. Это просто соседний дом, который я собирался выкладывать в виде подсказки.

----------


## Pavel71

Извините. Ошибся.

----------


## denn-73

и где такой теремок?

----------


## Jorjic

> и где такой теремок?


 Кажется Коблевская, недалеко от Соборки.

----------


## Hvarshat

Коблевская, 43. Во втором дворе. Там мое детство прошло..  :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей К

а кто -то знает что было в этом доме? Мавританский стиль и очень похоже на имение Курисов в Петровке..)

----------


## denn-73

Jorjic и Hvarshat очередные плюсики, которые я не могу поставить.

----------


## Omega

> Jorjic и Hvarshat очередные плюсики, которые я не могу поставить.


 Hvarshat поставила, а Jorjic`у тоже не могу

----------


## Richard_I

> Jorjic и Hvarshat очередные плюсики, которые я не могу поставить.


 Для Jorjic +1 сделано

----------


## strelecia

> Hvarshat поставила, а Jorjic`у тоже не могу


 поставила

----------


## Дудка

а кто -то знает что было в этом доме? Мавританский стиль и очень похоже на имение Курисов в Петровке..)[/QUOTE]

Рискну предположить, что это Маразлиевская, кажись 56. Вроде бы дом раньше принадлежал помещику Крыжановскому, который кстати имел поместье в том месте, где сейчас Крыжановка. Там над входом есть барельеф с головой девушки в петле. По одним легендам в честь несчастной любви бывших хозяев дома. По другим - в этом доме в далекие времена завлекали молодых красивых девушек а потом переправляли их в Турцию. Вроде б то под домом есть вход в катакомбы (или подземный ход)  и выход поближе к морю.

----------


## denn-73

> Коблевская, 43. Во втором дворе. Там мое детство прошло..


 то есть теперь нет смысла выкладывать загадки на Коблевской и прилегающих к ней, маленькая Hvarshat там всё облазила (а я уже приготовил)

----------


## Katrusya

Вот от меня очередная загадочка

----------


## flyer-korowka

> а кто -то знает что было в этом доме? Мавританский стиль и очень похоже на имение Курисов в Петровке..)


 "Британское влияние на архитектуру Одессы времен правления графа Воронцова" - примерно так называлась научная работа одного архитектора, я делала делала фотографии для этой работы. Это одно из этих зданий

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Загадку с домиком на Коблевской 43 я загадывал уже. 

"Мавританский стиль" - это Маразлиевская угол Троицкой.

----------


## sas6a

А Катруся всё по МАФам :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> а кто -то знает что было в этом доме? Мавританский стиль и очень похоже на имение Курисов в Петровке..)


 Рискну предположить, что это Маразлиевская, кажись 56. Вроде бы дом раньше принадлежал помещику Крыжановскому, который кстати имел поместье в том месте, где сейчас Крыжановка. Там над входом есть барельеф с головой девушки в петле. По одним легендам в честь несчастной любви бывших хозяев дома. По другим - в этом доме в далекие времена завлекали молодых красивых девушек а потом переправляли их в Турцию. Вроде б то под домом есть вход в катакомбы (или подземный ход)  и выход поближе к морю.[/QUOTE]

Дом, о котором вы говорите- Маразлиевская, 54. А на фото соседний дом- он стоит на углу  Троицкой и Маразлиевской и барельефов на нем нет.
Принадлежал дом   торговцу сукном и мануфактурой  Ближенскому.

----------


## Hvarshat

> то есть теперь нет смысла выкладывать загадки на Коблевской и прилегающих к ней, маленькая Hvarshat там всё облазила (а я уже приготовил)


 
Ну почему же, я же не сижу на форуме круглосуточно, могу и не заметить. Да и не обязательно каждый кирпич помню.. Так что есть смысл, можете загадывать  :smileflag:

----------


## Katrusya

> А Катруся всё по МАФам


 Это не МАФ, а скорее барельеф на здании.

----------


## sas6a

А у меня ворота на замке так, что по коблевской ещё есть места :smileflag:

----------


## Katrusya

А мою загадку как обычно игнорируют.

----------


## sas6a

> А мою загадку как обычно игнорируют.


 Ну маленькая она ещё!

----------


## Katrusya

> Ну маленькая она ещё!


 Раз маленькая, вот побольше.

----------


## Vaita

Картинная галерея на Софиевской?

----------


## Katrusya

> Картинная галерея на Софиевской?


 Нет, ищите еще.

----------


## VikZu

Похоже на Пироговскую11. Военная прокуратура?

----------


## sas6a

Старо базарная площадь фото жаль много места занимает

----------


## sas6a

Кстати фамилией хозяина называлась одна из площадей старого базара (VikZu исправляйтесь :smileflag: )

----------


## Katrusya

> Старо базарная площадь фото жаль много места занимает


 Конечно же Вы правы!

----------


## sas6a

По моему имею право.Только не искать по номеру это и так легко!

----------


## sas6a

Сам начал искать по номеру, а там пшик, получаеться что уже и не памятник архетектуры. Как у нас тихо всё делают! Козлы!

----------


## Tancovschitsa

так, я не поняла... мы отгадывает? или последняя фотка просто в русле обсуждения?

----------


## Katrusya

> так, я не поняла... мы отгадывает? или последняя фотка просто в русле обсуждения?


 Вообще-то мы отгадываем. Но я не смогла удержаться и нашла его по номеру, теперь, конечно, не отписываюсь. Наверное и остальные так же.

----------


## Vicki

> Вообще-то мы отгадываем. Но я не смогла удержаться и нашла его по номеру, теперь, конечно, не отписываюсь. Наверное и остальные так же.


 я тоже

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Вообще-то мы отгадываем. Но я не смогла удержаться и нашла его по номеру, теперь, конечно, не отписываюсь. Наверное и остальные так же.


 ну так, пусть уже кто-то отпишет.. да запустим новую... а то этот клуб джентельменов против нас же и работает :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей К

Спасибо ! Это за Маразлиевскую 54 )) Я думал что может это построил тот же архитектор что и Петровку перестроил - Толвинский...

----------


## Alexanderv

Где у нас в Одессе памятник Карлсону.?

----------


## Де Виль

было ж уже

----------


## Alexanderv

> было ж уже


 Сорри.... но прочитать 640 страниц не осилил...Тогда -1 мне... )))

----------


## Де Виль

> Сорри.... но прочитать 640 страниц не осилил...Тогда -1 мне... )))


 Да ладно) Может это я ошибаюсь ибо за темой слежу только последние 300 страниц)

Точно помню, что на форуме видела его)

----------


## Alexanderv

> Да ладно) Может это я ошибаюсь ибо за темой слежу только последние 300 страниц)
> 
> Точно помню, что на форуме видела его)


 Так я выкладывал его в гостеприимной Одессе..))

----------


## Де Виль

> Где у нас в Одессе памятник Карлсону.?


         Скульптура знаменитому сказочному герою шведской писательницы Астрид Линдгрен Карлсону появилась во дворе дома №14 в переулке Узком, на 16-й станции Большого Фонтана.

----------


## Дали

Чтоб не гадать, было или не было, скажу, что это 16ст.Б.онтана, во дворе фирмы Доминион

----------


## Де Виль

> Так я выкладывал его в гостеприимной Одессе..))


 фух, слава Богу, успокоили, а то я начала думать, что у меня уже проблемы  :smileflag:

----------


## Freez

> Где у нас в Одессе памятник Карлсону.?


 Почему все фотографируют одного Карлсона, когда надо фотографировать весь памятник? Вся задумка теряется - Карлсон не просто на постаменте стоит, а на печной трубе на крыше (краешек крыши виден в левом нижнем углу снимка).

----------


## Vaita

Так расскажите несведущим, где дом Буша находиться?

----------


## Alenkaya

> Так расскажите несведущим, где дом Буша находиться?


 Будинок Буша I пол. XIX ст.	

Буніна (Люксембург), 38  ріг провул. В.-адм. Жукова (Колодязного), 27 та
пл. Грецької (Мартиновського)

----------


## denn-73

> Будинок Буша I пол. XIX ст.	
> 
> Буніна (Люксембург), 38  ріг провул. В.-адм. Жукова (Колодязного), 27 та
> пл. Грецької (Мартиновського)


 пришлите ссылку по которой Вы нашли т.к. этот адрес имеет другой охранный номер:
673.   Житловий дiм    270001,                        I пол.XIX ст.     583-ОД    ОВК N 580

       (мур.)          вул.Полiцей- *вул.Р.Люксем-     *                           вiд 27.12.91 р

                       ська          *бург,38*
 по номеру что на табличке вот:
172.
 Доходнийдім

(мур.)
 270026, вул.

 К. Маркса, 1
 65026, вул. Катерининська, 1
 сер. XIX ст., арх. В.М.Кабiольський
*121-ОД*
 ОВК N 480

вiд 15.08.85р.

----------


## Katrusya

Форумчане и форумчанки! А новые загадки можно выкладывать или мы еще чего-то не отгадали ?

----------


## Velena

> Форумчане и форумчанки! А новые загадки можно выкладывать или мы еще чего-то не отгадали ?


 нужно!)

----------


## Katrusya

Ну тогда ловите очередную.

Уточняла, т.к. я вечно выложу, а потом начинается обсуждение предыдущей загадки.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Канатная начало?

----------


## Katrusya

> Канатная начало?


 Мимо

----------


## Katrusya

Долго тишина. Вот добавлю еще одну фотку.

----------


## Alenkaya

> пришлите ссылку по которой Вы нашли т.к. этот адрес имеет другой охранный номер:
> 673.   Житловий дiм    270001,                        I пол.XIX ст.     583-ОД    ОВК N 580
> 
>        (мур.)          вул.Полiцей- *вул.Р.Люксем-     *                           вiд 27.12.91 р
> 
>                        ська          *бург,38*
>  по номеру что на табличке вот:
> 172.
>  Доходнийдім
> ...


 http://nasledie.odessa.gov.ua/%E0%F0%F5%E8%F2_%E3%EE%F0%EE%E4.htm
Под порядковым номером 73

----------


## Velena

Греческая?

----------


## Katrusya

> Греческая?


 Далековато.

----------


## Скрытик

Пастера?

----------


## Katrusya

> Пастера?


 *Скрытик*, Вы уходите еще дальше от нужного нам места.

----------


## Jazzy Jeff

Может Маразлиевская?

----------


## Omega

> Ну тогда ловите очередную.


 Маразлиевская?

----------


## Katrusya

Маразлиевская тоже нет. 
Все предложенные ответы далеки от нужного нам.

----------


## Maksy

М Арнаутская, р-н Пушкинской

----------


## Katrusya

> М Арнаутская, р-н Пушкинской


 Вот это уже ближе  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Осипова?

----------


## Katrusya

Пока ближе всего ответы *Maksy* и *Скрытика*.

----------


## Скрытик

Пантелеймоновская?

----------


## Velena

Базарная или Успенская

----------


## Katrusya

> Базарная или Успенская


 *Велена*, на этот раз не Успенская . Ну не могу же я постоянно Вашу улицу загадывать, тем более Вы ее хорошо знаете. Правда меня на нее постоянно тянет.
Но Вы близки.

----------


## Скрытик

Гимназическая?

----------


## Katrusya

> Гимназическая?


 Нет. Предыдущие ответы были ближе.

----------


## Maksy

Б Арнаутская, -"- ?

----------


## Katrusya

> Б Арнаутская, -"- ?


 Близко.
Территориально этот дом находится недалеко от моей предыдущей загадки.
И еще одна подсказка - в двух шагах от этого дома на пересечении двух улиц находится еще один интересный домик, кот. тоже мною фотографировался с целью выложить вам в виде загадки, но вчера просмотрела пару-тройку сотен предыдущих страниц и увидела, что его уже загадывали, как минимум дважды, поэтому выкладывать его не буду.

----------


## Pavel71

Малая Арнаутская угол Осипова

----------


## Katrusya

> Малая Арнаутская угол Осипова


 Нет.

----------


## Hvarshat

Екатерининская?

----------


## Viktoz

Кирова

----------


## Alternativa

Может быть Троицкая или  где-то на Александровском проспекте :smileflag: . И еще как Вариант Жуковского.

----------


## Rain Woman

может быть лейтенанта шмидта?

----------


## Katrusya

В принципе все крутятся в одном районе, нужном нам, но верный адрес еще не прозвучал.
Екатерининская - близко.
Кирова (Базарная) - вчера *Велена* называла, тоже близко.
Троицкая в районе пр. Александровского тоже рядом.
Л. Шмидта чуть дальше, но тоже недалеко.
Осталось проанализировать все ответы и выдать правильный. Жду.

----------


## Rain Woman

вот переулка ониловой еще не было

----------


## sas6a

> По моему имею право.Только не искать по номеру это и так легко!


 Так что + некому ставить? Не удержались форумчане! А на счёт № получается непонятка.Зашёл на сайтгорода а там под этим № совершенно другой адресс.  Это Бунина38-правильный ответ.

----------


## sas6a

еврейская

----------


## Katrusya

> вот переулка ониловой еще не было


 Его действительно не было, а это и есть правильный ответ .
Плюсик Ваш.
Переулок Ониловой 8/10.

----------


## sas6a

А где такая красота?

----------


## Katrusya

> Так что + некому ставить? Не удержались форумчане! А на счёт № получается непонятка.Зашёл на сайтгорода а там под этим № совершенно другой адресс.  Это Бунина38-правильный ответ.


 Почему некому? Вчера *Alenkaya* отписывалась Бунина (Люксембург) 38.

----------


## Freez

> А где такая красота?


 Большая Арнаутская напротив ТиД.

----------


## sas6a

> Большая Арнаутская напротив ТиД.


 Таки да!

----------


## sas6a

> Почему некому? Вчера *Alenkaya* отписывалась Бунина (Люксембург) 38.


 Не уверен что было честно.........

----------


## sas6a

Не думаю что это загадка. Стало интересно что это за конструкция?
Хотя поотгадывайте :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Дом не достроили во дворе с Преображенской  :smileflag: 
Вид с Новосельского ))

----------


## sas6a

> Дом не достроили во дворе с Преображенской 
> Вид с Новосельского ))


 С Преображенской :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Ну такой же вид точно с Новосельского, могу сейчас сфоткать  :smileflag:

----------


## sas6a

А потяжелее потяните?

----------


## sas6a

Плюсомёт не работает добавте Фризу и Скрытику по + будь ласка!

----------


## Viktoz

Нечто подобное я видел, кажется, в переулке Маяковского и на Дерибасовской.

----------


## Viktoz

Скрытику + добавил
Фризу + тоже добавил

----------


## sas6a

Может быть но не там, за + спасибо

----------


## Aqualux

район автовокзала

----------


## sas6a

Viktoz ближе

----------


## Pavel71

Где-то на Мясоедовской?

----------


## Пушкин

> А потяжелее потяните?


  Переулок Ониловой №3
Когда то жил в этом дворе.

----------


## Viktoz

Пушкинская

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> А потяжелее потяните?


 Ёлки! Сколько можно читать мои мысли?????????  Уже хожу по городу не знаю, что фоткать. Пока дойдёт довыкладывания на сайте, так либо уже загадют, либо ещё хуже - отгадают  :smileflag: 
У меня такая же загадка висит, только с другого дома. Хотите, оставьте мне место сегодня часов в 9 вечера выложу

Про эту уже молчу...

----------


## VikZu

Все ходят по улицам и лихорадочно фоткают что попало. Вечером с ужасом видят что опоздали и их загадку выложил другой...
У меня, допустим, на работе из-за кризиса сети нет, дома вечером жена вырывает клаву с криком -я еще не всем письма написала(научил блин на свою голову). 
 Никак не могу воткнуть одноу МАФу.

----------


## Пушкин

Да я последнюю загадку давно отгадал, вот только ответа нет.???????????

----------


## Velena

> Все ходят по улицам и лихорадочно фоткают что попало. Вечером с ужасом видят что опоздали и их загадку выложил другой...
> У меня, допустим, на работе из-за кризиса сети нет, дома вечером жена вырывает клаву с криком -я еще не всем письма написала(научил блин на свою голову). 
>  Никак не могу воткнуть одноу МАФу.


 так хорошо звучит Мафа) а жене на 8 марта можно ноут подарить)
простите за оффтоп)

----------


## victor.odessa

> Тему просмотрела, но старые вложения многие не открываются. Поэтому заранее извиняюсь, если повторюсь. Вот такую птичку недавно заметила. Где живёт эта птица?
> Вложение 162367 Вложение 162368


 Островидова.Княжеская

----------


## job2001

на скорость

----------


## 115117

не знаю.В здании НБУ что ли?

----------


## K_McKormik

может в стрип-баре каком-то ?

----------


## denn-73

может это нумизматический музей, на Греческой

----------


## Пушкин

> может это нумизматический музей, на Греческой


 нет, там его точно нет :smileflag:

----------


## Pavel71

В СОЦКОМ БАНКЕ на Греческой сразу за мостом- главный офис

----------


## job2001

> В СОЦКОМ БАНКЕ на Греческой сразу за мостом- главный офис


  Совершенно точно, удивился увидев это там, казалось что владельцы банка с несколько иными политическими взглядами :smileflag:

----------


## denn-73

вот улучил момент вставить загадку. 
в старой Одессе, почти в каждом дворе были, но в каждом разные

----------


## Vicki

Базарная

----------


## denn-73

нет, не Базарная

----------


## Милена-84

> вот улучил момент вставить загадку. 
> в старой Одессе, почти в каждом дворе были, но в каждом разные


 по-моему когда-то говорили что дворы не выставляем...т.к. это уж совсем
тут не всегда о фасадах угадываешь, а дворов миллион и не факт что ты должен по дворам ходить

----------


## denn-73

> по-моему когда-то говорили что дворы не выставляем...т.к. это уж совсем
> тут не всегда о фасадах угадываешь, а дворов миллион и не факт что ты должен по дворам ходить


 я во двор так и не попал, фотографировал через запертые ворота. к слову, я не первый здесь выставляю фотки со двора.

----------


## VikZu

> вот улучил момент вставить загадку. 
> в старой Одессе, почти в каждом дворе были, но в каждом разные


 У меня фото таких колодцев-цистерн штуки три где-то валяются, даже не помню где снимал... А, вспомнил, одна возле Тещиного моста, у летнего ресторанчика... Но эта точно не оттуда

----------


## sas6a

> Переулок Ониловой №3
> Когда то жил в этом дворе.


 Звыняйте за опоздалый ответ-совершенно верно

----------


## denn-73

может кто-то по фасаду догадается

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Степовая

----------


## denn-73

НЕТ, это не Молдованка

----------


## Hvarshat

Давно хотелось мне пофотографировать колодцы во дворах, просто так, для коллекции, но пока что руки не дошли.. Так что приходится гадать..
Может где-то на Пастера?

----------


## denn-73

> Давно хотелось мне пофотографировать колодцы во дворах, просто так, для коллекции, но пока что руки не дошли.. Так что приходится гадать..
> Может где-то на Пастера?


 Это уже гораздо ближе

----------


## Parure

Советская армия напротив горсада, касс театральных

----------


## Пушкин

> Это уже гораздо ближе


  Что то знакомое , может Щепкина

----------


## denn-73

нет, но не очень далеко

----------


## Parure

софиевская

----------


## Hvarshat

Софиевская

----------


## denn-73

мы движемся в другую сторону

----------


## Hvarshat

Тогда Коблевская  :smileflag:

----------


## denn-73

> Тогда Коблевская


 таки да, это напротив Вашего дома детства. Коблевская 32.

----------


## Пушкин

Конная?
 Ой опоздал

----------


## Katrusya

Вот новая загадка. Где?

----------


## Freez

Екатерининская угол Греческой

----------


## Katrusya

> Екатерининская угол Греческой


 Точное попадание. К сожалению не могу поставить плюсик *Freez*, помогите плиз.

----------


## Александр1

помог..
тогда и загадаю сразу...
Вложение 237323
где это?

----------


## Ronny

Пастера, Украинский театр

----------


## victor.odessa

> Пастера, Украинский театр


 Согласен. Театр Сибирякова

----------


## Сергей К

Ну помоему загадка с Сибиряковским театром разгадана)
поэтому вот другая
может легкая)



а вопросы такие - где это, что тут раньше было и как это раньше выглядело)
ну если сразу не отгадаете то за все правильные ответы наверно плюсиков прибавится не один..)

----------


## victor.odessa

Александровский проспект. Базарная. Торговые ряды.

----------


## strelecia

фабрика мороженого

----------


## denn-73

Старопортофранковская угол Торговой(Мечникока15)

----------


## mlch

> Старопортофранковская угол Торговой(Мечникока15)


 Согласен.
До революции в этом доме размещалась вторая женская гимназия. 
В 20-е годы прошлого века - Стройпрофшкола №1 В ней учился Королев.
Потом - фабрика мороженого.

----------


## sas6a

Вот оно :smileflag:

----------


## Vaita

Ой, неужели это Старопортофранковская? Такая красивая улица была

----------


## Сергей К

нет. ни то ни другое)
но все близко)

----------


## sas6a

Мечникова

----------


## Сергей К

ну тогда Торговая теплее...)

----------


## Сергей К

под все близко я имел ввиду не соседнюю улицу а район))

----------


## Pavel71

Может Пастера???

----------


## Katrusya

Новосельского?

----------


## denn-73

Ольгиевская

----------


## amisha

Льва Толстого

----------


## Эриния

Баранова

----------


## Сергей К

Pavel71 с улицей прав. Но Пастера улица длинная...

----------


## victor.odessa

Старопортофранковская,34. Инвалидный дом. Клуб трамвайщиков. ГПТУ-14

----------


## denn-73

одно из зданий корпусов ОГАХ в начале Пастера, недалеко от пересечения с Преображенской

----------


## Сергей К

а можно точнее? но конечно очень близко. Просто не знаю есть ли там эта самая ОГАХ...)

----------


## denn-73

по нечетной стороне на Пастера между Преображенской и Дворянской, напротив по четной стороне находится поликлиника.
раньше еще в этом здании было общежитие тогда еще Технологического Института

----------


## Сергей К

Правильно) Пастера 29...
поставьте плюсик плиз Денну)
но только один пока-что))

----------


## Ronny

> помог..
> тогда и загадаю сразу...
> Вложение 237323
> где это?


 А когда можно будет услышать правильный ответ на эту загадку от ее автора?? Если ответ совпадает с моим, мне положен "+"!

----------


## denn-73

предположу, что в здании на Пастера раньше был бордель.

----------


## Александр1

> А когда можно будет услышать правильный ответ на эту загадку от ее автора?? Если ответ совпадает с моим, мне положен "+"!


 прошу прощения,только пришел с работы... + поставил!

----------


## Ronny

> прошу прощения,только пришел с работы... + поставил!


 Спасибо)) Просто уже начали новые загадки отгадывать....я решил напомнить про эту. :smileflag:

----------


## Сергей К

> предположу, что в здании на Пастера раньше был бордель.


 
denn-73 - ну это вы загнули :smileflag: 
Место конечно общественное в некотором роде публичное даже. В смысле для людей. Но не бордель)

----------


## denn-73

> denn-73 - ну это вы загнули
> Место конечно общественное в некотором роде публичное даже. В смысле для людей. Но не бордель)


 а чего? там такие смешные рожи на фасаде, типичные клиенты .
кстати, где мой плюсик за отгаданное местоположение?

----------


## Сергей К

> а чего? там такие смешные рожи на фасаде, типичные клиенты .
> кстати, где мой плюсик за отгаданное местоположение?


 
ну так я попросил поставить. я новенький мне нельзя :smileflag: . Эх, вот бы знать как он выглядит, этот плюсик...)
Кстати о загадке - рожи и вправду забавные, но насколько это здание изменилось с тех пор как оно перестало быть тем, для чего построено. Изменилось внешне очень сильно. и недавняя "реставрация" ничего не вернула ему. Фото сделано (ну когда большое покажу))  с того же ракурса что есть и фото начала века (ХХ-го). Разница большая.

----------


## denn-73

раз не бордель, тогда театр.

под аватаром есть информация о пользователе: пол, адрес, кол-во сообщений и репутация. а еще ниже два квадратика и красный кружок. крайний левый квадратик - информация о том на форуме в данный момент форумчанин или нет, второй квадратик - как раз для добавления отзыва, нажимаете на него, появляется информационное окно, отмечаете отзыв. Все плюсик поставлен.

----------


## Сергей К

нет...

----------


## denn-73

вот нашел в "Историях об Одессе": http://www.palariev.sitecity.ru/ltext_0412012029.phtml?p_ident=ltext_0412012029.p_0412230942

Кумиры уходят со зрителем, а сейчас, наверное, нет уже никого, кто в театре "Колизей", что был на Херсонской, 29, слушал любимицу Одессы Изу Кремер, эстрадную и оперную певицу, поэтессу, стоявшую у истоков авторской песни, одну из которых - "Под знойным небом Аргентины" напевал Остап Бендер. И молодой Леонид Утесов пел в "Колизее" озорные песенки о трех урканах, бежавших "с одесского кичмана", и про то, как "на Дерибасовской угол Ришельевской на старушку -бабушку сделали налет".

----------


## Скрытик

Плюсик поставил.

----------


## Сергей К

"Колизей" там был, там и Утесов высупал. Но здание то построено не для театра. Сдавалось внизу помещение театру Колизей, и не долго. А дом построен как что? )

----------


## Velena

Гостиница "Савой"

----------


## Сергей К

В списке памятников архитектуры она действительно значится как гостиница "Савой". Незнаю почему, если честно. Во всех других источниках она известна как "Виктория". Ну раз гостиница названа, Velena - плюсик)

----------


## denn-73

т.к. никто не выставляет, то вот:

----------


## Necto

Возможно где-то на Софиевском спуске?

----------


## denn-73

ан нет

----------


## Velena

Допустим Нежинская)

----------


## denn-73

> Допустим Нежинская)


 продолжаем поиски дальше

----------


## Velena

> продолжаем поиски дальше


 хотя бы намекнули, в какую сторону продолжать... у нас похожих решеток море)

----------


## denn-73

> хотя бы намекнули, в какую сторону продолжать... у нас похожих решеток море)


 на счет похожих сомневаюсь.
пока что было два ответа и оба очень далеко.
жду еще варианты, тогда буду говорить кто ближе.

----------


## Pavel71

район Староконного рынка-АвТовокзал

----------


## denn-73

> район Староконного рынка-АвТовокзал


 по крайней мере - Молдованка.

----------


## amisha

Екатерининская

----------


## denn-73

вот еще почва для размышления

----------


## Pavel71

Улица которая спускается вниз к Фрунзе, судя по закатному солнцу. Хмельницкого, Иванова, Моисеенко

----------


## denn-73

> Улица которая спускается вниз к Фрунзе, судя по закатному солнцу. Хмельницкого, Иванова, Моисеенко


 нет

----------


## Pavel71

Степовая

----------


## denn-73

> Степовая


 в общем-то недалеко.

----------


## Velena

Михайловская

----------


## denn-73

> Михайловская


 теперь мы отдаляемся

----------


## Velena

Мясоедовская)

----------


## Pavel71

А не Заньковецкой?

----------


## Pavel71

Где-то окна новые!

----------


## denn-73

Мясоедовская довольно большая, теперь хотя бы квартал и сторону

----------


## strelecia

Болгарская

----------


## Velena

Хмельницкого  , Прохоровская, нечетная сторона

----------


## denn-73

> Хмельницкого  , Прохоровская, нечетная сторона


 сторону угадали, квартал - нет 
а теперь контрольный выстрел в голову

----------


## strelecia

Хмельницкого & Болгарская

----------


## denn-73

> Хмельницкого & Болгарская


 все правильно.
поставить плюсики не могу, поэтому окажите помощь Velene за практически сделанную работу, и strelecia за окончательно добитую загадку.

----------


## Velena

> все правильно.
> поставить плюсики не могу, поэтому окажите помощь Velene за практически сделанную работу, и strelecia за окончательно добитую загадку.


 Стрелеция-оплюсована)

----------


## strelecia

Я не могу

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Жемчужину - в личную коллекцию.
Раковину - на крышу дома )))
Где?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Мясоедовская?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

нет

----------


## Vicki

Базарная :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

да

----------


## Tancovschitsa

сразу можно ставить + за быстро угаданную улицу (поставьте кто-то).
А теперь конкретнее, плиз

----------


## Velena

Ребята, мне уже второй раз плюсик замылили(.

----------


## strelecia

> сразу можно ставить + за быстро угаданную улицу (поставьте кто-то).
> А теперь конкретнее, плиз


 поставила

----------


## Tancovschitsa

а у меня получилось.
Велена получила +

----------


## Tancovschitsa

только в череде плюсиков не забываем отгадывать мою загадку ))

----------


## marchelly

31

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> 31


 категорично, но..нет

----------


## Pavel71

В Кировском скверике здание с колоннами.

----------


## Alternativa

Кирова  - Ришельевская

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Кирова  - Ришельевская


 Подгребли очень близко.

Подскажу - здание находиться в середине квартала. Осталось угадать в какую сторону от Ришельевской

----------


## job2001

Кирова между Екатеринеской и Ришельевской по левой стороне если смотреть на море

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Кирова между Екатеринеской и Ришельевской по левой стороне если смотреть на море


  :smileflag:  как раз таки нет  :smileflag:

----------


## job2001

> как раз таки нет


 хм..бы уверен что здание где почта :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> хм..бы уверен что здание где почта


 ну.. почта на углу.. а это - нет.
Ну? последний рывок!

----------


## Alternativa

Думала это здание ТПП, но ошиблась, тогда предположу что по Кирова ниже Ришельевской  ничего больше в голову не лезет.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Думала это здание ТПП, но ошиблась, тогда предположу что по Кирова ниже Ришельевской  ничего больше в голову не лезет.


 ну так правильно! Уж если от Ришельевской не налево (в сторону Екатерининской), так значит направо!
Это Базарная, 66

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Помогите поставить Альтернативе +ик

----------


## Alternativa



----------


## Hvarshat

Извиняюсь за отвратительное качество, фоткала телефоном...
Где это?

----------


## Maksy

Пастера, р-н театра

----------


## Hvarshat

нет

----------


## Alternativa

Успенская.

----------


## Viktoz

По моему это р-н площади  Л.Толстого, здание на кругу со стороны Комсомольской.

----------


## Hvarshat

> Успенская.


 нет




> По моему это р-н площади  Л.Толстого, здание на кругу со стороны Комсомольской.


 нет, но не очень далеко)

----------


## Alternativa

Может быть Новосельского !?

----------


## Hvarshat

Ага, Новосельского 
А поточнее?

----------


## Alternativa

В районе Тираспольской, мне так кажеться.

----------


## Hvarshat

не совсем)

P.S. *Alternativa* плюсик поставила, второй плюсик будет за точный ответ (номер дома или квартал).

----------


## xifedor

Это Новосельского. Не знаю заметили ли Вы, но сверху на этом доме есть ещё такое Видимо, дата реставрации.

----------


## xifedor

Забыла написать № дома. Это Новосельского №86

----------


## Katrusya

По-моему, Новосельского / Петра Великого

----------


## Hvarshat

> Забыла написать № дома. Это Новосельского №86


 Совершенно верно!  Плюсик поставила.





> Это Новосельского. Не знаю заметили ли Вы, но сверху на этом доме есть ещё такоеВложение 239678 Видимо, дата реставрации.


 Я-то заметила, а вот камера телефона, к сожалению, нет..

----------


## denn-73

есть вот такой дом

----------


## Aqualux

Комсомольская

----------


## Pinky

Слепнёва, переулок...популярная загадка

----------


## denn-73

оба мимо, но Комсомольская ближе

----------


## denn-73

ну вот ещё фотка

----------


## victor.odessa

Мечникова,4

----------


## denn-73

не-а
вот последние фотки что есть у меня
где наши знатоки города???

----------


## Maksy

Допустим район градоначальницкой... или атовокзала

----------


## denn-73

> Допустим район градоначальницкой... или атовокзала


 давайте допустим такую мысль

----------


## Hvarshat

Колонтаевская

----------


## Де Виль

Разумовского

----------


## denn-73

оба варианта близко (и даже очень)

----------


## Hvarshat

Серова

----------


## denn-73

правильно Серова.
дом находится между двумя улицами, но хорошо просматривается с Серова.
адрес в дупелигисе не обнаружил, географически между Серова44 и Южной45.
поставте Hvarshat плюсик, а то она постоянно мои загадки разгадывает.

----------


## strelecia

плюсик есть

----------


## denn-73

т.к. новых загадок не выкладывают, то вот

----------


## Пушкин

рискну - Приморский бульвар

----------


## Pavel71

Начнем с Воронцовского дворца.

----------


## denn-73

далековато

----------


## victor.odessa

Пассаж

----------


## denn-73

> Пассаж


 тоже не туда

----------


## victor.odessa

Оперный

----------


## denn-73

> Оперный


 нет.
а если вот так:

----------


## Gilgul

Школа Столярского

----------


## zoluchka1950

литературный музей

----------


## Tancovschitsa

часом не Пантелеймоновская (ближе к Музкомедии)?

----------


## Viktoz

Комсомольская

----------


## Pavel71

Привокзальная площадь. Возле Мак Дональдса. Здание имеет отношение к жел. дороге.

----------


## denn-73

для того что направить вас, это здание находится не в центре.

----------


## victor.odessa

Французский бульвар

----------


## denn-73

нет это не французский

----------


## strelecia

7-я фонтана

----------


## denn-73

это уже интереснее

----------


## strelecia

> это уже интереснее


 Ну и ...

----------


## Милена-84

а не почта ли это, возле ОКЕАНИС гостинница..

----------


## denn-73

> а не почта ли это, возле ОКЕАНИС гостинница..


 Да, все правильно. +1 Милена-84

----------


## Милена-84

> Да, все правильно. К сожалению, не могу выложить фотографию общего вида - полетел винт. +1 Милена-84


 спасибочки...только вот я считала что она более в убогом виде. а Вы ее показали в красоте  :smileflag: )

----------


## Tancovschitsa

На скорость.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

где?

----------


## flyer-korowka

Почтамт!

----------


## Tancovschitsa

молниеносно! )))

----------


## Tancovschitsa

ну и естественно заслуженный +1

----------


## flyer-korowka

Я буквально вчера как раз на него смотрела и думала, что очень подходит для этой темки...

----------


## Kinger

что за здание.?

----------


## Velena

Это кардиология в Обсерваторном переулке

----------


## verda

бывшее пароходство?

----------


## Дудка

Рискну предположить - Лидерсовский бульвар 11, Городская клиническая больница №3

----------


## Kinger

> Рискну предположить - Лидерсовский бульвар 11, Городская клиническая больница №3


  я вообще, считал, что это Гортравмопункт, но адрес правильный.. Дудка получает +1..))

----------


## Дудка

Там и есть травмопункт, приходилось заглядывать. Но, все-таки горклинбольница - первоначальное предназначение....
P.S. Спасибо за +

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Помогите поставить Альтернативе +ик


 Может кто-то всё-таки поможет? Пожалста!!!!!!!

----------


## GEBO

> Может кто-то всё-таки поможет? Пожалста!!!!!!!


 Да, пожалуйста  :smileflag:  Плюсик есть

----------


## flyer-korowka

> Может кто-то всё-таки поможет? Пожалста!!!!!!!


 есть!

Ой, уже поставили передо мной! Ничего, что еще один?

----------


## Alternativa

Всем спасибо

----------


## Velena

Горклинбольница №3- это кардиологическая больница- и называют ее кардиология в парке Шевченко. Адрес у нее может и Лидерсовский, но стоит она вдоль Обсерваторного переулка. Травмопунк находится  в другом здании, вместе с детским отделением.

----------


## Дудка

Для Kinger:  Считаю, что Velena раньше меня дала правильный ответ,она достойна +, а не я. Ее ответ правильнее с чисто "одесской стороны", а мой - более юридически точный. Но она раньше!!!

----------


## Kinger

> Для Kinger:  Считаю, что Velena раньше меня дала правильный ответ,она достойна +, а не я. Ее ответ правильнее с чисто "одесской стороны", а мой - более юридически точный. Но она раньше!!!


   ОК, победителей двое..  Velena тоже получает +..))

----------


## denn-73

я вернулся и принёс загадку

----------


## victor.odessa

Маразлиевская

----------


## denn-73

НЕТ не Маразлиевская

----------


## Omega

Гоголя?

----------


## Pavel71

Самый низ Преображенской

----------


## denn-73

нет, ребята, все гораздо глубже

----------


## Omega

А поконкретнее?

----------


## Pavel71

Почему то мне кажется, что Лейтенанта Шмидта.

----------


## denn-73

> Почему то мне кажется, что Лейтенанта Шмидта.


 тоже очень далеко. пока никто не приблизился.

----------


## denn-73

> А поконкретнее?


 хотите конкретнее? это центр.

----------


## Pavel71

Канатная

----------


## denn-73

> Канатная


 нет, не Канатная.
я предполагаю, что Жоржик знает, поэтому и молчит.

----------


## Pavel71

Успенская

----------


## Jorjic

Осталось вспомнить где это снято. Кажется, Коблевская.

----------


## denn-73

да, это двор на Коблевской 40. 
он открыт для посещения, можно полюбоваться, сам по себе очень ухожен.
фасад здания уже выкладывался на загадку.
вынужден просить поставить плюсик Жоржику.
сам не в состоянии.

----------


## Скрытик

Помог.

----------


## Katrusya

Вот новая загадка.

----------


## Милена-84

> Вот новая загадка.


 общежитие на Щепкина??

----------


## strelecia

Конная

----------


## victor.odessa

Двор на ул.Дерибасовская,12 ?

----------


## Katrusya

Нет, не там

----------


## Дудка

Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Omega

Пушкинская/Троицкая?

----------


## Скрытик

> Пушкинская/Троицкая?


 Там джинсы на балконе не сушат, это не жилой дом  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Пр-т Гагарина/пр-т Шевченко?

----------


## victor.odessa

Польская

----------


## Пушкин

Остравидова (Новосельская).

----------


## Katrusya

Правильного ответа пока нет. Это действительно центр. Старопортофранковская пока ближе всех остальных вариантов.

----------


## Alternativa

Л. Толстого, или, Спиридоновская?

----------


## Ronny

Мечникова?

----------


## Alternativa

Кирова ближе Тираспольской

----------


## Hvarshat

Кузнечная?

----------


## Freez

> Правильного ответа пока нет. Это действительно центр. Старопортофранковская пока ближе всех остальных вариантов.


 Польский спуск угол Греческой

----------


## Katrusya

> Кирова ближе Тираспольской


 очень близко

----------


## strelecia

пер Утесова

----------


## Katrusya

> пер Утесова


 На самом деле дом находится не на Утесова, но очень близко. Хочу номер дома или квартал. Жоржик ранее загадывал дом, находящийся напротив этого.

----------


## Hvarshat

Базарная/Заславского?

----------


## Katrusya

> Базарная/Заславского?


 На самом деле это комплекс домов, находящихся на Базарной между Заславского и пер. Утесова по нечетной стороне. Напротив - бывший корпус Гидромета, на углу Базарная/Заславского - офис КС "ПКО".
*Alternativa* получает плюсик за наводку на улицу, *Hvarshat* - за верный ответ.

----------


## kokon

Базарная 77?

----------


## Katrusya

Как насчет еще одной загадочки?

----------


## kokon

в темноте это место выглядит именно так . Отгадайте , где оно находится?

----------


## Ronny

> Как насчет еще одной загадочки?


 Дворянская?

----------


## Katrusya

> Дворянская?


 Не-а

----------


## Omega

Канатная?

----------


## Katrusya

> Канатная?


 Тоже нет

----------


## Pavel71

Ришельевская Стомат институт?

----------


## Алекс-75

Преображенская

----------


## Katrusya

Преображенская поближе будет

----------


## Алекс-75

Большая Арнаутская(район Преображенской)

----------


## strelecia

Софиевская

----------


## victor.odessa

Пастера

----------


## Katrusya

Все мимо

----------


## Velena

Конная

----------


## Pavel71

Коблевская

----------


## victor.odessa

Нежинская

----------


## Алекс-75

Пантелеймоновская

----------


## Katrusya

До сих пор Преображенская остается ближе всего, ну и Пантелеймоновская тоже. Хотя не так близко, как хотелось бы.

----------


## Vicki

Книжный переулок...
где-то видела, а где вспомнить не могу  :smileflag:

----------


## Katrusya

> Книжный переулок...
> где-то видела, а где вспомнить не могу


 Нет не он

----------


## victor.odessa

Старопортофранковская. Малая Арнаутская

----------


## Алекс-75

Мясоедовская

----------


## Katrusya

> Мясоедовская


 Практически да, но адрес дома не на Мясоедовской, поэтому жду.

----------


## Алекс-75

Богдана Хмельницкого

----------


## Katrusya

> Богдана Хмельницкого


 Нет, а я ожидала от Вас верного ответа.

----------


## Алекс-75

Прохоровская

----------


## Katrusya

Все стрельба по улицам закончилась, требую точный адрес.
Прохоровская - нет.

----------


## peredovik

Мечникова в районе райотдела  не подходит ?

----------


## Pumik

Екатериненская угол Б.Арнаутская

----------


## Iriya

Болгарская №1 кажется..если не ошибаюсь,то на первом этаже офис Алми

----------


## victor.odessa

Средняя.Мясоедовская.

----------


## Hvarshat

Средняя, 2

----------


## Katrusya

> Болгарская №1 кажется..если не ошибаюсь,то на первом этаже офис Алми


 Есть точное попадание. *Халепа!!* получает заслуженный плюсик.
*Hvarshat*, Вы же профи по Болгарской, теряем сноровку ?

----------


## Hvarshat

> *Hvarshat*, Вы же профи по Болгарской, теряем сноровку ?


 Нуу.. Всякое бывает  Мне этот дом казался немного другим.

----------


## Iriya

вот)где это?

----------


## victor.odessa

Новосельского

----------


## Алекс-75

Мясоедовская

----------


## Iriya

неа

----------


## denn-73

Старопортофранковская, ближе к Пастера

----------


## victor.odessa

Старопортофранковская. Тираспольская

----------


## flyer-korowka

Троицкая

----------


## Destin

Где сделана эта надпись - Эдик Г. 1948г ?

----------


## Katrusya

Давайте придерживаться правил. В данный момент не разгаданы две загадки, а тут ещё третья.

----------


## Destin

> вот)где это?


 Похоже на дом Руссова на Садовой угол Преображенской.

----------


## Omega

*Destin*, это Центральный парк КиО. Памятник Александру II
P.S. Дом Руссова - зеленый

----------


## Destin

Правильно, Омега! Не ты написала? :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

Упаси меня Господь от таких "художеств". Давно пора там караул ставить и руки "художникам" отрывать.

----------


## victor.odessa

Преображенский собор.Вид сверху.

----------


## Алекс-75

> Где сделана эта надпись - Эдик Г. 1948г ?


 Похоже на памятнике Воронцову М.С.

----------


## Omega

> Похоже на памятнике Воронцову М.С.


 Вопрос уже закрыли

----------


## victor.odessa

> в темноте это место выглядит именно так . Отгадайте , где оно находится?


 Преображенский собор. Вид сверху

----------


## Katrusya

> вот)где это?


 Градоначальницкая?
А вообще-то хотелось бы хоть какой-то намек.

----------


## kokon

> Преображенский собор. Вид сверху


 нет. подсказка-это памятник :smileflag:

----------


## Iriya

> Градоначальницкая?
> А вообще-то хотелось бы хоть какой-то намек.


 нет..
вот продолжение дома...другого фото нету,деревья мешают(

----------


## Alternativa

Может Нежинская Конная?

----------


## Alternativa

> нет. подсказка-это памятник


 Памятник Неизвестному матросу аллея Славы
Памятник Дерибасу

----------


## Destin

> нет..
> вот продолжение дома...другого фото нету,деревья мешают(


 Маразлиевская

----------


## kokon

> Памятник Неизвестному матросу аллея Славы
> Памятник Дерибасу


 вы шутите? Нет, не аллея Славы

----------


## Nimf

2 Халепа!!  может дом на торговой угол софиевской?

----------


## Iriya

нет..это сооовсем не там)

----------


## Alenkaya

> в темноте это место выглядит именно так . Отгадайте , где оно находится?


 может Голодомор на Лидерсовском?

----------


## kokon

> может Голодомор на Лидерсовском?


 нет. Перенеситесь мысленно на Французский бульвар!!!

----------


## victor.odessa

> нет..это сооовсем не там)


 Мечникова

----------


## Алекс-75

> вот)где это?


 район стадиона "СКА"...

----------


## Hvarshat

> вот)где это?


 Если я не ошибаюсь, это на Пироговской, напротив военного госпиталя

----------


## Iriya

> Если я не ошибаюсь, это на Пироговской, напротив военного госпиталя


 вы не ошибаетесь +1)

----------


## Omega

*kokon*, памятник Кириллу и Мефодию возле универа?

----------


## kokon

> *kokon*, памятник Кириллу и Мефодию возле универа?


 правильно! Крест на памятнике скорее всего покрыт люминисцентной краской, светящейся ночью .
+1

----------


## sas6a

Ребята давайте выполнять правила а то я пока прошёл три страницы то меня укрыло

----------


## Katrusya

Вот новая загадка.

----------


## xifedor

музей морского флота (английский клуб)

----------


## Katrusya

> музей морского флота (английский клуб)


 Нет, не музей. Это жилой дом.

----------


## Алекс-75

Пастера

----------


## Katrusya

Пастера близко, но подсказка просто необходима.

----------


## Алекс-75

Сабанеев мост

----------


## Katrusya

> Сабанеев мост


 Нет.

----------


## amisha

Дворянская

----------


## Katrusya

> Дворянская


 За улицу *amisha* получает +.
Хочу точнее - номер дома или квартал.

----------


## Fankoni

Между Садовой и Коблевской ?!

----------


## Hvarshat

Между Коблевской и Нежинской. №20 кажется.

----------


## amisha

№20 квартал Коблевская - Нежинская

----------


## amisha

*Hvarshat* , извините - не обновляла страницу некоторое время и не видела ваше сообщение! браво за ответ! =)

----------


## Katrusya

> Между Коблевской и Нежинской. №20 кажется.


 Все верно. Но к сожалению плюсик *Hvarshat* не могу поставить, помогите пожалуйста.
Жаль, что как-то вяло отгадывали эту загадку. Мне дом показался очень интересным.

----------


## Jorjic

> Все верно. Но к сожалению плюсик *Hvarshat* не могу поставить, помогите пожалуйста.
> Жаль, что как-то вяло отгадывали эту загадку. Мне дом показался очень интересным.


 Плюсик с удовольствием добавил.
Но ужасно обидно. Это ж надо так пролететь.

----------


## denn-73

чтобы не было так вяло, как в предыдущей загадке, предлагаю на скорость.

----------


## cool-hazker

химический корпус огу?

----------


## denn-73

> химический корпус огу?


 да нет, наверное

----------


## Jorjic

Здание в комплексе медина на Пастера?

----------


## denn-73

> Здание в комплексе медина на Пастера?


 опять не туда

----------


## cool-hazker

может главный корпус огу?

----------


## Omega

Библиотека университета?

----------


## denn-73

> может главный корпус огу?


 нет.
загадка к ВУЗам не имеет никакого отношения.

----------


## cool-hazker

подсказку

----------


## Velena

Это не синагога - там где ресторан Хеврон?

----------


## victor.odessa

Менделеева. Военный спуск

----------


## denn-73

все варианты - мимо, хотя меня это удивляет.
подсказку, так подсказку. вот вам.

----------


## Velena

это не Еврейская больница?

----------


## denn-73

> это не Еврейская больница?


 ну конечно! плюсик не получается, жду помощи.
по крайней мере мне удалось вас расшевелить.
еще одну осилите?

----------


## Katrusya

[QUOTE=denn-73;4477912] плюсик не получается, жду помощи.QUOTE]

поставила  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Поставил.

----------


## Velena

> ну конечно! плюсик не получается, жду помощи.
> по крайней мере мне удалось вас расшевелить.
> еще одну осилите?


 Я думаю, что мы общими усилиями осолим еще не одну).Спасибо за  загадки.

----------


## victor.odessa

Оперный. пер.Чайковского

----------


## denn-73

вот очередная

----------


## cool-hazker

жуковского - укатерининская?

----------


## denn-73

> жуковского - укатерининская?


 не-а

----------


## victor.odessa

Внешняя,4

----------


## denn-73

> Внешняя,4


 это не она, но все же расскажите где это. 
в ДубльГисе ул. Внешняя нет.

----------


## victor.odessa

Мечникова

----------


## victor.odessa

Старопортофранковская,36. Колонтаевская

----------


## denn-73

> Старопортофранковская,36. Колонтаевская


 дом по адресу Старопортофранковская,36. Колонтаевская сейчас выглядит совсем по-другому и это административное здание. его недавно загадывали.

а загаданный дом жилой.
а вообще, как вариант, Вы правы - это Молдаванка, и недалеко.

----------


## georadar

Мечникова 4

----------


## Esperanto

Прохоровская?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

10-го апреля или Южная?

----------


## denn-73

всё мимо

----------


## Pavel71

Мясоедовская

----------


## Магистер

Степовая

----------


## georadar

Старопортофранковская/Тираспольская

----------


## denn-73

нет не там, все ходят рядом

----------


## victor.odessa

Старопортофранковская,46

----------


## AG-ents

завод Январского восстания ?

----------


## denn-73

январка - это ближние мельницы, а мы решили, что это Молдаванка.
пока victor.odessa ближе всех (в одном из своих ответов)

----------


## Lorien

Комсомольская / Новощепной ряд?

----------


## Hvarshat

Садиковская?

----------


## victor.odessa

> январка - это ближние мельници, а мы решили, что это Молдаванка.
> пока victor.odessa ближе всех (в одном из своих ответов)


 Спасибо. Гадать не хочу, а сбегать уточнить... далековато.

----------


## denn-73

еще раз просмотрите сообщения от victor.odessa, там ключ к отгадке

----------


## Алекс-75

Комитетская

----------


## Pavel71

Старопортофранковская район бывшего 17 мореходного училища. Угол лицы Ленинградской или параллельной ей улицы.

----------


## denn-73

эту фотографию держал на правильный ответ, но возникшие затруднения заставляют её выложить

----------


## Pavel71

Заньковецкой?

----------


## Hvarshat

Колонтаевская, 47 )  Иногда полезно вечером погулять с собакой...

----------


## denn-73

складывается впечатление, что я загадки подбираю специально для *Hvarshat*.
поставьте, пожалуйста,* Hvarshat* заслуженный плюсик, т.к. я не в силах.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

поставила!

----------


## Tancovschitsa

ну... давайте.. на скорость!

----------


## victor.odessa

Фрагмент дореволюционной трамвайной остановки

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Фрагмент дореволюционной трамвайной остановки


 не-а

----------


## victor.odessa

Фрагмент стены на Французском бульваре.

----------


## denn-73

Богдана Хмельницкого

----------


## Tancovschitsa

нет

----------


## Милена-84

> ну... давайте.. на скорость!


 считаю это оч маленьким фрагментом!

----------


## Katrusya

> считаю это оч маленьким фрагментом!


 Полностью поддерживаю. Я тоже люблю начинать загадку с маленького фрагмента, а потом добавлять подсказки.
Так что,  *Tancovschitsa*, давайте больший план.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

эх.. видимо придётся ))) Думала - это заметные цветочки )))

----------


## victor.odessa

Фрагмент здания на ул.Нежинская

----------


## Tancovschitsa

так подойдёт?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Фрагмент здания на ул.Нежинская


 вот! 
а тут некоторые жалуются на маленький фрагмент ))))
+1
Дальше отгадывать будете?

----------


## Katrusya

> вот! 
> а тут некоторые жалуются на маленький фрагмент ))))
> +1
> Дальше отгадывать будете?


 
Будем 
Кстати, а кроме цветочков еще что-то примечательное на доме есть?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

есть! 
вот так прям всё и сразу выложить, да?

----------


## Katrusya

ну давайте предположим на Нежинской в квартале Спиридоновская - Льва Толстого

----------


## Tancovschitsa

близко, но не то!
Ладно...вот ещё подсказка

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> ну давайте предположим на Нежинской в квартале Спиридоновская - Льва Толстого


 хм... а пожалуй я ошиблась (у себя в голове с номером) 
Это этот квартал!

----------


## Katrusya

Ну не знаю, бываю там редко. Пальцем в небо - Нежинская 56

----------


## Tancovschitsa

почти! 58

всё-равно +1

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Ну не знаю, бываю там редко. Пальцем в небо - Нежинская 56


 поставьте +, я не могу

----------


## Katrusya

Вот теперь, когда увидела даму полностью, с уверенностью могу сказать, что видела ее, проходила мимо, но не фоткала, т.к. посчитала, что сразу отгадают, уж больно она большая и заметная.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Вот теперь, когда увидела даму полностью, с уверенностью могу сказать, что видела ее, проходила мимо, но не фоткала, т.к. посчитала, что сразу отгадают, уж больно она большая и заметная.


 дама-то да! А вот цветочки, с которых я начала - не особо  :smileflag:

----------


## Iriya

Загадка :smileflag:

----------


## Nimf

2 Халепа!!  случаем не дом на жуковского угол екатерининской?

----------


## Freez

> Загадка


 Французский бульвар, почти угол Итальянского.

----------


## Магистер

суд на успенской

----------


## Alternativa

Поликлиника 411 госпиталя.

----------


## georadar

> Загадка


 Судя по тематике , клиника Филатова может?

----------


## Joozy

ришельевская??

----------


## Iriya

> Французский бульвар, почти угол Итальянского.


 точно)

----------


## Дали

Где находится вот такой "попугайчик"?

----------


## Aqualux

средняя, недалеко от косвенной

----------


## Aqualux

я мимо этого дома каждое утро езжу

----------


## Aqualux

ошиблась это картамышевская, но со средней  дом тоже видно

----------


## denn-73

Картомышевская40

----------


## Дали

> ошиблась это картамышевская, но со средней  дом тоже видно


 Мысли верные, только это Косвенная, 78а:

----------


## Aqualux

но дом по сути находиться на картамышевской

----------


## Дали

Вот такой парадокс с нумерацией домов у нас в городе

----------


## denn-73

вот такие старинные двери

----------


## briz

> Загадка


 Нежинская угол Толстого. Внизу гастроном.

----------


## Katrusya

Ув.* briz*, загадка от *Халепы* уже давно разгадана, а также следующая, после нее. Сейчас нужно разгадывать загадку от *denn-73*.

----------


## georadar

*Katrusya*
Если речь идёт о фото с дверями, то это дополнение к прошлой загадке от denn-73, которая уже отгадана. Только что-то сообщение поменялось.

----------


## denn-73

> *Katrusya*
> Если речь идёт о фото с дверями, то это дополнение к прошлой загадке от denn-73, которая уже отгадана. Только что-то сообщение поменялось.


 это абсолютно не дополнение, поскольку на общем плане даже близко нет похожей двери. 
а каждый раз писать: "Вот вам новая загадка" звучит банально.
итак жду варианты, еще ни одного не было.

----------


## strelecia

Б. Арнаутская

----------


## denn-73

*strelecia* права, это действительно Б. Арнаутская.
давайте уточним где именно.

вот такой шикарный потолок оказался за этой дверью. кстати дверь не заперта, можете зайти и посмотреть.

----------


## strelecia

Между Канатной и Осипова

----------


## denn-73

> Между Канатной и Осипова


 ну уж нет

----------


## strelecia

> ну уж нет


 однако

----------


## Alternativa

Чкалова 8   
Чкалова 45

----------


## Де Виль

> однако


 я вот тоже подумала именно на Б.Арнаутскую 8, там такой дом  :smileflag:

----------


## denn-73

> Чкалова 8   
> Чкалова 45


 принимается второй вариант - Б.Арнаутская 45.
*Alternativa* получает плюсик.

----------


## Alternativa

> принимается второй вариант - Б.Арнаутская 45.
> *Alternativa* получает плюсик.

----------


## Katrusya

Вот такая загадка на скорость

----------


## Милена-84

> Вот такая загадка на скорость


 Жуковского/Екатерининская

----------


## Katrusya

> Жуковского/Екатерининская


 Близко, но нет.

----------


## Милена-84

Екатерининская просто, ближе к морю.№ не знаю!

----------


## Katrusya

> Екатерининская просто, ближе к морю.№ не знаю!


 *Милена-84*, Вы свой плюсик заработали за Екатерининскую. 
Давайте теперь определимся поточнее - номер дома или квартал.

----------


## Де Виль

Между Греческой и Дерибасовской

----------


## Katrusya

> Между Греческой и Дерибасовской


 Перебор

----------


## Скрытик

Между Дерибасовской и Ланжероновской  :smileflag:

----------


## Katrusya

> Между Дерибасовской и Ланжероновской


 Ну Вы, *Скрытик*, дали жару. Нет не там.
Раз началась стрельба по кварталам, требую точный номер дома.
Загадка то легенькая. Дом видели и знают все стопудово.

----------


## cana

Жуковского 28

----------


## Katrusya

> Жуковского 28


 Мы же вроде бы уже определились, что дом находится на Екатерининской.

----------


## cana

Жуковского 28, угол Екатерининской.

----------


## Katrusya

не-а далековато

----------


## Katrusya

Ладно не буду вас больше мучить. Поскольку меня сегодня на форуме до вечера не будет, открываю карты - Екатерининская 24 (квартал Бунина - Греческая).
Может быть кто-нибудь захочет выложить новую загадку.
К сожалению второй плюсик никому не пришлось ставить.

----------


## denn-73

все готовятся к празднику, но может кто-то уже подготовился и имеет время на новую загадку

----------


## Pavel71

Ланжероновская,8

----------


## denn-73

нет, далекова-то

----------


## Pavel71

Гоголя

----------


## denn-73

> Гоголя


 все так же далеко

----------


## sas6a

Намекни

----------


## denn-73

может вам ключ от квартиры, где деньги лежат?..

----------


## sas6a

Ну и сиди как Д***К без подарка!

----------


## denn-73

> Ну и сиди как Д***К без подарка!


 многозначительно, а главное по существу

----------


## georadar

Канатная?

----------


## Молодая пешеход

Пастера, возле Сов. Армии?

----------


## NeMo

> все готовятся к празднику, но может кто-то уже подготовился и имеет время на новую загадку


 А это утренние или вечерние фото? Мне почему-то кажется, что это ул. Ярославского.

----------


## denn-73

> А это утренние или вечерние фото? Мне почему-то кажется, что это ул. Ярославского.


 фотки дневные, примерно часов в 4 дня. 
по району никто не приблизился, все ходят далеко.
Ярославского - это как по-новому?

----------


## VikZu

Или Канатная или Старопортофранковская.
Кстати всех женщин на любимой теме поздравляю с праздником
К сожалению ухожу прямо сейчас на неделю и не смогу участвовать .

----------


## Viktoz

Пастера, или Островидова.

----------


## denn-73

> Пастера, или Островидова.


 пока ближе всех

----------


## Pavel71

улица Горького или Сов. Милиции

----------


## verda

Не начало Преображенской?

----------


## Viktoz

Может Ольгиевская?

----------


## Pavel71

Асташкина

----------


## Viktoz

Очень на  Щепкина похоже, но еще как вариант Нежинская, или Коблевская.

----------


## denn-73

> улица Горького или Сов. Милиции


 очень близко

----------


## Pavel71

в районе площади Толстого и Сов Милиции

----------


## denn-73

> в районе площади Толстого и Сов Милиции


 не-а

----------


## Скрытик

Сеченова?

----------


## Hvarshat

Тираспольская?

----------


## denn-73

> Сеченова?


 эва куда Вас занесло!
вот последняя подсказка, кот. есть у меня.

----------


## denn-73

> Тираспольская?


 близко

----------


## Hvarshat

Что-то знакомое.. Может Кузнечная?

----------


## flyer-korowka

Кузнечная

----------


## denn-73

все очень близко

----------


## strelecia

Базарная & Заславского

----------


## Torry_23

Новосельского

----------


## denn-73

*strelecia* - близко
*Torry_23* - удаляетесь

----------


## strelecia

Утесова?

----------


## denn-73

> Утесова?


 дом угловой

----------


## strelecia

Утесова & Базарная

----------


## denn-73

> Утесова & Базарная


 нет, осталось еще два возможных варианта

----------


## Kinger

ну тогда, Утесова - Успенская

----------


## denn-73

> ну тогда, Утесова - Успенская


 молодец *Kinger*! главное, что успел сказать вовремя свое веское слово. плюсик Ваш, ну и *strelecia* тоже за проявленную активность.

----------


## Kinger

> молодец *Kinger*! главное, что успел сказать вовремя свое веское слово.


  был еще один вариант, но я остановился на Успенской..  

 а теперь моя загадка - где висит такой символ текущего года?

----------


## denn-73

> а теперь моя загадка - где висит такой символ текущего года?


 Аркадия?

----------


## Kinger

> Аркадия?


  район - угадал, теперь место

----------


## denn-73

забыл как называется заведение, в конце аллеи, если смотреть на море - с правой стороны, перед Ибицей

----------


## Kinger

> забыл как называется заведение, в конце аллеи, если смотреть на море - с правой стороны, перед Ибицей


  там вроде парусник стоит?  нет, мимо..

----------


## Katrusya

Может Вестерн?

----------


## denn-73

> там вроде парусник стоит?  нет, мимо..


 парусник - это Ассоль, а я говорю о бывшем Атлантисе, как он теперь называется не знаю

----------


## Alenkaya

Итака

----------


## Kinger

> Итака


  Да, со стороны пл."Тропикано"..  Alenkaya -  +1

----------


## Katrusya

Ну что продолжим разгадывать загадки?

----------


## georadar

Канатная?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ну что продолжим разгадывать загадки?


 Торговая

----------


## Katrusya

Нет, не Канатная и не Торговая

----------


## Де Виль

Базарная?

----------


## Katrusya

> Базарная?


 Тоже нет, но ближе предыдущих вариантов.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Тоже нет, но ближе предыдущих вариантов.


 Осипова

----------


## Torry_23

Польский спуск?

----------


## Katrusya

Осипова - нет.
Польский спуск - совсем далеко.

----------


## Pavel71

Пантелеймоновская

----------


## Katrusya

> Пантелеймоновская


 Близко

----------


## Pavel71

Преображенская

----------


## Vячеслав Gурьев

а может напротив музыкалки на Екатерининской площади

----------


## Katrusya

> Преображенская


 Нет

----------


## Pavel71

Малая Арнаутская

----------


## Katrusya

> а может напротив музыкалки на Екатерининской площади


 Мы ведь уже определились, что Базарная и Пантелеймоновская близко. А Вы чего-то решили прогуляться до Екатерининской площади. Возвращайтесь назад.

----------


## Katrusya

> Малая Арнаутская


 Дом угловой, хочу точнее. *Pavel71* +.

----------


## Дали

М.Арнаутская/Екатерининская

----------


## Katrusya

> М.Арнаутская/Екатерининская


 Да, именно там. *Дали*, плюсик Ваш.

----------


## Pavel71

Екатерининская угол Малой арнаутской

----------


## Скрытик

Скорее всего на скорость.
Давайте опустим взор под ноги, не все головы задирать  :smileflag:

----------


## Katrusya

> Скорее всего на скорость.
> Давайте опустим взор под ноги, не все головы задирать


 Коблевская 42

----------


## verda

Такая надпись есть во многих одесских подъездах. Была на Екатерининской пл.5; но там сейчас подъезд, кажется закрыт...

----------


## Скрытик

Нет.
Это не подъезд, надпись с фасадной стороны

----------


## Katrusya

Хотя на Коблевской 42 немного другая фактура, наверное действительно *Скрытик* нашел в другом месте

----------


## Скрытик

> Хотя на Коблевской 42 немного другая фактура, наверное действительно *Скрытик* нашел в другом месте


 Оказывается не я один смотрю под ноги  :smileflag:

----------


## verda

Да, на Екатерининской тоже на жёлтом фоне.

----------


## Pavel71

На Екатерининской улице между Греческой и Дерибасовской маг. Сальве возле бывшего дома музыки.

----------


## Скрытик

> На Екатерининской улице между Греческой и Дерибасовской маг. Сальве возле бывшего дома музыки.


 Нет, не он. Хотя он именно так и назывался  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

Нежинская

----------


## Скрытик

Нет, предыдущая была ближе.

----------


## Pavel71

Тираспольская улица

----------


## Скрытик

> Тираспольская улица


 Очень холодно.

----------


## Alenkaya

Базарная 25

----------


## Скрытик

> Базарная 25


 Тоже мимо. Легкая подсказка - берите ближе к морю.

----------


## victor.odessa

Некрасова

----------


## Скрытик

> Некрасова


 Горячо.

----------


## denn-73

Дерибасовская

----------


## Скрытик

> Дерибасовская


 Холоднее.

----------


## napTu3aH

Бульвар Искусств

----------


## Katrusya

Гоголя

----------


## Скрытик

Тоже горячо, но не он.

----------


## napTu3aH

> Тоже горячо, но не он.


 ну тогда Гоголя  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Гоголя


 Один плюсик уже заслужили, можно номер дома поточнее?  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> ну тогда Гоголя


 Тоже жду номер или хотя бы ориентир  :smileflag:

----------


## napTu3aH

> Тоже жду номер или хотя бы ориентир


 Атланты ?

----------


## Скрытик

Не совсем.

----------


## victor.odessa

Гоголя,4 или 6

----------


## Скрытик

> Гоголя,4 или 6


 Конечно Гоголя 4, спуск в бывший ресторан "Та Одесса".

----------


## nadin_od

Тоже хочу поучавствовать... всю тему не прочитала, только пока 66 стр., может кто уже выкладывал эту фотку - прошу прощения, а если нет - тогда будет загадка: на какой улице можно встретить такую надпись? (П.С. фото год назад, 100% сама не помню название улицы, может кто знает)

----------


## georadar

Если погуглить, то выдаёт следующее: "Одним из самых загадочных мест в Одессе является обыкновенный дом на *углу Маяковского переулка и Преображенской*. Дом не привлекает внимания оригинальной архитектурой или ярким цветом. Непримечательное строение уникально тем, что рядом с аркой, ведущей во внутренний дворик, на стене располагается табличка с двумя словами: "Дом трезвенников". Для курортного города это явно сказочное, даже мифическое место..."

Только мне кажется что в слове "трезвеников" ошибка. Надо две "н".

----------


## Maksy

> Кхм
> Я смотрю такими темпами мы будем скоро загадывать ручку на каких-нить дверях...
> Вот что-то - а на решётки память у меня никакущая)))
> Пардон за офф )))


 Вот она!

----------


## Viktoz

> Вот она!


  У меня на парадной тоже новенькая ручка. Пару дней назад поменяли,   может тоже  выложить?

----------


## Дали

> Вот она!


 Приморский район?

----------


## Maksy

Ладно, это скорее шутка юмора, хотя наверняка на форуме есть участники которые отгадают... :smileflag:

----------


## Дали

Блин, я думала вы уже всерьез...

----------


## Katrusya

Если я правильно поняла, дверная ручка от *Maksy* не является загадкой, поэтому вот - на скорость

----------


## georadar

Русский театр. Или квартал где он расположен.

----------


## Torry_23

Филармония?

----------


## Katrusya

Нет, не театр и не филармония

----------


## amisha

на Французском бульваре

----------


## Iriya

Цирк, или около  нового рынка)
недавно проходила мимо этого здания

----------


## Katrusya

> Цирк, или около  нового рынка)
> недавно проходила мимо этого здания


 Точно цирк. Не могу поставить + *Халепа!!*, пожалуйста помогите.

----------


## Скрытик

Помог

----------


## Katrusya

Ну раз никто не загадывает, попробуем еще одну?

----------


## victor.odessa

Пассаж

----------


## Katrusya

> Пассаж


 Нет, был бы Пассаж, написала бы - на скорость.

----------


## Александр1

> Ну раз никто не загадывает, попробуем еще одну?


 Комсомольская?

----------


## Katrusya

> Комсомольская?


 Нет.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

может Щепкина?

----------


## Katrusya

> может Щепкина?


 Нет, Вы уходите в другую сторону. Не могу сказать чей вариант ближе, т.к. Комсомольская длинная. Между Пассажем и Щепкина, первый вариант поближе будет, но все равно холодно.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

тогда Бунина

----------


## Паноптикум

Люди, а кто знает истоию  3х домов на  Канатно - переулок Слепнева? 3 дома из ракушняка. довольно-таки уже страшные, но никто их не сносит. Это разве памятники?

----------


## Katrusya

> тогда Бунина


 Нет, далековато.

----------


## Viktoz

Л. Толстого

----------


## Katrusya

> Л. Толстого


 Нет, всех вариантов Бунина ближе

----------


## Дали

Александровский проспект

----------


## Pavel71

Екатерининская

----------


## Alternativa

Большая или Малая Арнаутская, в районе Александровского проспекта.

----------


## Katrusya

*Pavel71* и *Alternativa* ближе всех

----------


## Alternativa

может Троицкая
или Базарная

----------


## Дали

Успенская

----------


## Pavel71

Базарная район ришельевской

----------


## Katrusya

Все ходят рядом, последний ответ *Pavel71* ближе всех остальных

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Еврейская?

----------


## Iriya

может Осипова?

----------


## Katrusya

> может Осипова?


 тепло

----------


## Viktoz

Пушкинская, между Арнаутскими.

----------


## Katrusya

> Пушкинская, между Арнаутскими.


 тоже тепло  :smileflag:

----------


## Joozy

вполне возможно что и Шмидта)))

----------


## Viktoz

:smileflag:  Осталась Пантелеймоновская и Гимназическая.

----------


## Katrusya

> вполне возможно что и Шмидта)))


 Так и есть! *Joozy* получает +.

----------


## denn-73

теперь моя загадка

----------


## Tancovschitsa

такие прикольные дядьки )))

----------


## denn-73

> такие прикольные дядьки )))


 ну и ...?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

без понятия...
Могу ляпнуть район Пастера - Софиевской

----------


## denn-73

> без понятия...
> Могу ляпнуть район Пастера - Софиевской


 на самом деле, место очень известное и у некоторых даже популярное.
ну, конечно, не Софиевская и не Пастера, но в центре.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> на самом деле, место очень известное и у некоторых даже популярное.
> ну, конечно, не Софиевская и не Пастера, но в центре.


 Хм... неужели здание БТИ или поликлиники на Осипова?

----------


## denn-73

> Хм... неужели здание БТИ или поликлиники на Осипова?


 ни то, ни другое.
вот вам подсказка.

----------


## Jorjic

Пассаж?

----------


## denn-73

не-а

----------


## Alternativa

Ленина- Жуковского.

----------


## denn-73

> Ленина- Жуковского.


 нет

----------


## denn-73

ау! знатоки города, где вы? отзовитесь!
даже не думал, что возникнет столько проблем с этим домом.

----------


## Дали

Дом, видимо, примечательный, но ничего путевого в голову не идет, будем гадать.
Пантелеймоновская

----------


## Pavel71

Филармония?

----------


## denn-73

дом просто выдающийся. уверен, что все его хорошо знают.
точно не Пантелеймоновская.
Филармония - гораздо интереснее вариант, но тоже не она.

----------


## Velena

Пушкинская, между Базарной и Б.Арнаутской

----------


## Pavel71

Приморский бульвар.
Горисполком на Приморском?
Лондонская?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Пушкинская, между Базарной и Б.Арнаутской


 кафе Вечерняя Одесса

----------


## denn-73

> Пушкинская, между Базарной и Б.Арнаутской


 да, действительно Пушкинская 59 (на первом этаже - ночной клуб "Вечерняя Одесса").
*Велене* +.
вот оставшиеся фотографии, кот. я не успел вам выложить.
кстати, там есть номер тел., желающие могут приобрести себе аппартаменты

----------


## Милена-84

> да, действительно Пушкинская 59 (на первом этаже - ночной клуб "Вечерняя Одесса").
> *Велене* +.
> вот оставшиеся фотографии, кот. я не успел вам выложить.
> кстати, там есть номер тел., желающие могут приобрести себе аппартаменты


 Воздержимся от покупки-там оч шумно  :smileflag: )

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> кафе Вечерняя Одесса


  ха!!!! всегда прохожу под Вечёркой, а не на другой стороне, - голову никогда на него не задирала! А при ближайшем рассмотрении оказалось - мегаинтересное здание!

Кто-то знает, к чему там "индастриа", что там раньше располагалось?
(это не загадка - так, просто интересно)

----------


## coder_ak

Вроде поиском в теме не нашел.
Что за деятель, где мемориальная доска установлена?

----------


## Aqualux

на ришельевской угол дерибасовской может

----------


## victor.odessa

ул.Щипкина / Преображенской

----------


## coder_ak

Нет и нет. Хотя здание _рядом_ с которым стоит этот знак должны помнить все

----------


## auditor_ya

> Нет и нет. Хотя здание _рядом_ с которым стоит этот знак должны помнить все


 ой, я вместо ответа подсказку, а то не интересно для меня. Там еще рядом сделали недавно место сбора одной политической партии. Ну а надпись на доске "...финансист, банкир..." грит сама за себя на каком здании.

----------


## coder_ak

*auditor_ya*, только хотел сказать, что некоторым товарищам не стоит беспокоиться )

----------


## Viktoz

Кировский сквер

----------


## Viktoz

> Там еще рядом сделали недавно место сбора одной политической партии.


  Кредитное Общество Украина.

----------


## Alternativa

Польская.

----------


## xifedor

Конечно врядли, но может в районе проспекта Шевченко?

----------


## coder_ak

*xifedor*, оочень тепло, просто таки жарко! осталось сформулировать, что это такое и где точно стоит )

----------


## Viktoz

Здание бывшего банка Украина

----------


## coder_ak

*Viktoz*, логично, больше зданий банков на Шевченко нет.
Но что это? или ладно, уже целую фотку показать? )

----------


## Viktoz

Ну если  загадка отгадана, то можно и целую  :smileflag:

----------


## coder_ak

Вот целая. Просто стоит оно в таком месте, где люди не ходят.

----------


## xifedor

> *xifedor*, оочень тепло, просто таки жарко! осталось сформулировать, что это такое и где точно стоит )


 Я плохо знаю этот район, но по-моему это здание где находится ресторан "Банкирский дом"

----------


## Pavel71

Сейчас это Финбанк

----------


## Katrusya

Вот вам пожалуйста новая "почва для размышлений"

----------


## victor.odessa

Градоначальницкая

----------


## Katrusya

> Градоначальницкая


 Совсем не там

----------


## victor.odessa

Старосенная площадь

----------


## Katrusya

> Старосенная площадь


 Нет

----------


## Viktoz

Улица между Дерибасовской в самом начале, там где памятник Дерибасу и  Греческой, (по 2Гису Польская называется).

----------


## victor.odessa

Генерала Цветаева

----------


## Katrusya

> Улица между Дерибасовской в самом начале, там где памятник Дерибасу и  Греческой, (по 2Гису Польская называется).


 Нет не там. Пока все ответы далеко от нужного места.
Генерала Цветаева - оооочень далеко.

----------


## victor.odessa

Княжеская

----------


## Katrusya

> Княжеская


 Ну это уже поближе будет

----------


## victor.odessa

переулок Богданова

----------


## Katrusya

> переулок Богданова


 Нет не он (еле нашла его в ДубльГисе  :smileflag:  )

----------


## victor.odessa

Новобазарный переулок

----------


## Katrusya

> Новобазарный переулок


 близко

----------


## victor.odessa

Коблевская от Новосельской до Нового базара

----------


## Katrusya

> Коблевская от Новосельской до Нового базара


 Нет

----------


## victor.odessa

Конная

----------


## Katrusya

> Конная

----------


## victor.odessa

Торговая

----------


## Hvarshat

Нежинская?

----------


## Katrusya

> Нежинская?


 Вот это я понимаю - пришла, увидела, победила!!!
Ну давайте добьем эту загадку - номер дома или квартал.

----------


## victor.odessa

Между Конной и Торговой

----------


## Katrusya

> Между Конной и Торговой


 И снова промах

----------


## victor.odessa

Нежинская,24

----------


## Hvarshat

Может между Ольгиевской и Конной?

----------


## Katrusya

> Нежинская,24


 Вот теперь, *victor.odessa*, Вы меня радуете. Абсолютно точный ответ. В любом случае поставила бы Вам плюсик за настойчивость (даже если бы не отгадали), ведь Вы практически самостоятельно добили эту загадку.
*Hvarshat* плюсик за улицу.

----------


## victor.odessa

Спасибо

----------


## denn-73

для поддержания темки, на скорость

----------


## Iriya

Мечникова)отделение милиции

----------


## denn-73

конечно Халепа!! права

----------


## georadar

Поставил плюс

----------


## Katrusya

Этот дом уже загадывался, но я буду выкладывать фотографии, кот. в прошлый раз не было

----------


## victor.odessa

Льва Толстого

----------


## Katrusya

Далековато

----------


## Iriya

мм..это не пищевая академия?
где-то кажется в том районе..
езжу на 127 маршрутке и видела это здание, а вот где оно...

----------


## Katrusya

> мм..это не пищевая академия?
> где-то кажется в том районе..
> езжу на 127 маршрутке и видела это здание, а вот где оно...


 Это не ВУЗ.

----------


## Св.Михаил

Пушкинская?

----------


## Katrusya

> Пушкинская?


 Нет, но из всех вариантов этот ближе всего.

----------


## Hvarshat

Екатерининская?

----------


## Katrusya

> Екатерининская?


 Близко.

----------


## amisha

Ришельевская

----------


## Iriya

Александровский проспект

----------


## victor.odessa

Бунина Вице - Адмирала Жукова

----------


## Katrusya

> Александровский проспект


 Тоже близко  :smileflag:

----------


## Torry_23

Жуковского

----------


## victor.odessa

улица Троицкая

----------


## Katrusya

Нет, не Жуковского и не Троицкая

----------


## Дали

Еврейская/ Покровский пер

----------


## Katrusya

> Еврейская/ Покровский пер


 Неа

----------


## Дали

Тогда Успенская

----------


## Katrusya

Снова мимо.

----------


## victor.odessa

Канатная

----------


## Дали

Бунина

----------


## strelecia

Базарная

----------


## victor.odessa

Большая Арнаутская / Преображенская

----------


## Katrusya

*strelecia* и *victor.odessa* (последний ответ) близко

----------


## Дали

Заславского

----------


## Katrusya

> Заславского


 Нет, холоднее.

----------


## strelecia

Успенский пер.

----------


## Дали

Базарная /Преображенская

----------


## victor.odessa

переулок Н.Ониловой / Большая Арнаутская

----------


## Katrusya

> переулок Н.Ониловой / Большая Арнаутская


 Даааааааааааааааааааа!!!!!
Наконец-то!!!
Не могу поставить плюсик *victor.odessa*, помогите пожалуйста.
*victor.odessa*, меня удивляет техника Вашего отгадывания. Вы сначала "стреляете" по разным улицам, а потом выдаете абсолютно точный ответ .


Последние две фотки выкладывались в прошлый раз, когда загадывался этот дом.

----------


## strelecia

Плюсик готов.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Даааааааааааааааааааа!!!!!
> Наконец-то!!!
> Не могу поставить плюсик *victor.odessa*, помогите пожалуйста.
> *victor.odessa*, меня удивляет техника Вашего отгадывания. Вы сначала "стреляете" по разным улицам, а потом выдаете абсолютно точный ответ .
> 
> 
> Последние две фотки выкладывались в прошлый раз, когда загадывался этот дом.


 Спасибо. Я стараюсь вспомнить дома на той или иной улице но архитектуре похожие на заданные.

----------


## denn-73

вот

----------


## verda

Не дом детского творчества на Сабанеевом мосту?

----------


## Лимонадик

> вот


 Екатериниская площадь
над магазином Массандра

----------


## denn-73

> Не дом детского творчества на Сабанеевом мосту?


 нет не он

----------


## denn-73

> Екатериниская площадь
> над магазином Массандра


 тоже нет

----------


## Скрытик

Конная?

----------


## Pavel71

Еврейская угол Гарибальди

----------


## victor.odessa

Гоголя,12 ?

----------


## Velena

Маразлиевская?

----------


## denn-73

пока мимо. Маразлиевская пока ближе всех

----------


## Torry_23

щепкина

----------


## Лимонадик

о, а может это Белинского?

----------


## Скрытик

Белинского?

----------


## denn-73

Белинского - нет, а Щепкина - совсем далеко.

----------


## Скрытик

Еврейская?

----------


## denn-73

пока варианты Еврейская и Маразлиевская ближе всего

----------


## denn-73

> Троицкая?


 вариант *Халепа!!* тоже недалеко

----------


## Скрытик

Канатная?

----------


## Iriya

Жуковского?

----------


## denn-73

> Канатная?


 тоже рядом

----------


## Velena

Успенская)

----------


## denn-73

> Жуковского?


 нет

----------


## Скрытик

У меня последняя версия на сегодня - Сабанский  :smileflag:

----------


## denn-73

> Успенская)


 был бы кто-то другой, ответ был бы принят, но от Велены требуется полный ответ

----------


## Velena

> был бы кто-то другой, ответ был бы принят, но от Велены требуется полный ответ


 Успенская,Осипова?

----------


## denn-73

> Успенская,Осипова?


 
стопудова!!!!
а теперь я вынужден просить многоуважаемых форумчан: "поставьте Велене плюсик, пожалуйста "
все что могу .

----------


## Velena

> стопудова!!!!
> а теперь я вынужден просить многоуважаемых форумчан: "поставьте Велене плюсик, пожалуйста "
> все что могу .


 спасибо за розу) и за загадку)

----------


## Скрытик

Поставил.

----------


## Freez

Поставил.

----------


## denn-73

спасибо за плюсики для Велены.

эта загадка посложнее будет. для подсказки скажу сразу - это двор очень известного дома.

----------


## Velena

> спасибо за плюсики для Велены.
> 
> эта загадка посложнее будет. для подсказки скажу сразу - это двор очень известного дома.


 Сабанский,Маразлиевская?

----------


## denn-73

> Сабанский,Маразлиевская?


 нет

----------


## Velena

Может, Маразлиевская,54?

----------


## denn-73

> Может, Маразлиевская,54?


 нет, это не Маразлиевская

----------


## victor.odessa

Гоголя,6 -?

----------


## denn-73

> Гоголя,6 -?


 нет. вот подсказки, должны вам помочь.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> спасибо за плюсики для Велены.
> 
> эта загадка посложнее будет. для подсказки скажу сразу - это двор очень известного дома.


 Судя по окнам - двор БТИ Троицкая/Пускинская.

А предыдущая загадка - вообще беспредел! Я её загадывала всего страниц 60-80 назад!

----------


## denn-73

> Судя по окнам - двор БТИ Троицкая/Пускинская.
> 
> А предыдущая загадка - вообще беспредел! Я её загадывала всего страниц 60-80 назад!


 Пускинская, конечно, улыбнуло, но нет.
А предыдущая загадка - это Успенская/Осипова что ли? Я не видел, чтобы ее загадывали.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Пускинская, конечно, улыбнуло, но нет.
> А предыдущая загадка - это Успенская/Осипова что ли? Я не видел, чтобы ее загадывали.


 там реально окна (справа и слева) такие же!

Я! лично! ещё и сепию сделала. Вот народ тогда меня....обажал  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

переулок Некрасова,4-6 ?

----------


## denn-73

*Tancovschitsa* и *victor.odessa* равноудалены.

----------


## victor.odessa

переулок Чайковского ?

----------


## denn-73

> переулок Чайковского ?


 уже ближе

----------


## Tancovschitsa

не, ну если равноудалены, то Греческая

----------


## victor.odessa

Дерибасовская,10 ?

----------


## denn-73

> не, ну если равноудалены, то Греческая


 ну и какой это дом?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> ну и какой это дом?


 а я знаю... может быть 14й?

----------


## denn-73

> а я знаю... может быть 14й?


 а что там в 14-м?
нет не он. я же сказал, что загадывался двор очень известного дома. подумайте.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> а что там в 14-м?
> нет не он. я же сказал, что загадывался двор очень известного дома. подумайте.


 в 14м - есть 2 дворика как на фотке - по ДубльГис высмотрела... Щас ещё варианты высмотрю

----------


## denn-73

> в 14м - есть 2 дворика как на фотке - по ДубльГис высмотрела... Щас ещё варианты высмотрю


 давайте-валяйте, высматривайте  :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Греческая,7?

----------


## denn-73

> Греческая,7?


 нет

----------


## Tancovschitsa

ну хоть в этой стороне? или в другой?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

есть вариант - 19, но он известный
25 может

----------


## denn-73

тыкайте дальше

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> тыкайте дальше


 не буду

----------


## denn-73

*Tancovschitsa* все таки нашла правильный ответ. Вы добавили 25-й дом в предыдущем сообщении, не сразу заметил.
на самом деле вход со стороны Екатерининской. у дома двойной адрес: Екатерининская 25 и Греческая 25.
а дом знаменит тем, что у него самый длинный балкон. его кстати сейчас отреставрировали, выглядит очень даже ничего.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> *Tancovschitsa* все таки нашла правильный ответ. Вы добавили 25-й дом в предыдущем сообщении, не сразу заметил.
> на самом деле вход со стороны Екатерининской. у дома двойной адрес: Екатерининская 25 и Греческая 25.
> а дом знаменит тем, что у него самый длинный балкон. его кстати сейчас отреставрировали, выглядит очень даже ничего.


 не, ну можно это выдержать!!!!!!  Я-то искала по въездам! А он оказался с Екатерининской

----------


## Tancovschitsa

на-те вам парочку.
искала - вроде не было в теме

----------


## cool-hazker

какая-то скульптурная группа в бывших пионерских лагерях, может быть даже в молодой гвардии.

----------


## Дали

Лермонтовский переулок

----------


## Viktoz

Ресторан Дача, кажется там такое видел.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

пока всё не то

----------


## Katrusya

может в каком-то санатории на Французском бульваре?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> может в каком-то санатории на Французском бульваре?


 может  :smileflag:

----------


## Katrusya

Ничего в голову, кроме санатория им. Чкалова, не приходит. 
Не помню какие там есть еще.

----------


## Alternativa

санаторий Одесса !?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

нет, ищите ещё, их не так много на Французском

----------


## Katrusya

а может все таки не санаторий, а ботанический сад на Французском. вспомнила, что там есть разные статуи внутри.

----------


## Katrusya

если санаторий, то может "Белая акация"?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> а может все таки не санаторий, а ботанический сад на Французском. вспомнила, что там есть разные статуи внутри.


 всё-таки санаторий.
И находится эта парочка довольно близко от входных ворот, так что не лезьте в дебри, товариши!

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> если санаторий, то может "Белая акация"?

----------


## Katrusya

санаторий "Аркадия"

----------


## Alternativa

Ну, предположу что в России
или Украине, хотя сомневаюсь.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

пока мимо

----------


## Pavel71

Санаторий имени Чкалова на Фр. бульваре. Либо в санатории Стройгидравлики!

----------


## Katrusya

Магнолия
Межрейсовая База Моряков

----------


## Katrusya

> Санаторий имени Чкалова на Фр. бульваре.


 я уже говорила, мимо

----------


## Pavel71

Санаторий Стройгидравлики

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Только хотела подсказать, а тут....
Теперь придётся + двоим ставить. Ведь насколько я знаю сан. Стройгидравлики и Магнолия одно и тоже. Или я путаю?
Короче, это таки в Магнолии))

Pavel71 и Katrusya +1. 
Помогите с Katrus"ей!

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Санаторий Стройгидравлики


 сударь, вы повторяетесь  :smileflag:

----------


## Pavel71

Извините, так получилось.

----------


## Katrusya

Да, не люблю просить, но помогите все таки с Катрусей, а то уже второй плюсик мне Танцовщица не может поставить .

----------


## Viktoz

> но помогите все таки с Катрусей,


 + поставил

----------


## Katrusya

> + поставил


 спасибки, уже два поставили, теперь моя душенька спокойна

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Ну, предположу что в России
> или Украине, хотя сомневаюсь.


 Кавычки надо ставить! А то какие-то черезчур размытые координаты получаются

----------


## Alternativa

> Кавычки надо ставить! А то какие-то черезчур размытые координаты получаются


 Исправлюсь

----------


## denn-73

т.к. народ не выкладывает, то вот

----------


## Дали

Горького или Прохоровская

----------


## Pavel71

Прохоровская в районе Банного переулка

----------


## denn-73

все нет

----------


## Joozy

Малая Арнаутская?

----------


## Милена-84

Среднефонтанская..

----------


## Pavel71

Большая арнаутская в районе Канатной

----------


## strelecia

Болгарская

----------


## victor.odessa

переулок Слепнёва ?

----------


## Дали

Болгарская или Воробьева

----------


## denn-73

> Малая Арнаутская?


 точно, а квартал назавёте?

----------


## Дали

Между пр.Мира и Екатериниской, рядом с Укрсиббанком и Робином Бобином

----------


## denn-73

> Между пр.Мира и Екатериниской, рядом с Укрсиббанком и Робином Бобином


 всё точно

----------


## denn-73

вот другая загадка, мне кажется сложнее

----------


## Дали

Спасибо за плюсик.
Насчет дверей: случаем не Пушкинская? самое ее начало?

----------


## denn-73

случаем Пушкинская, но не начало. думаем дальше.

----------


## Дали

Пушкинская между Жуковского и Еврейской

----------


## denn-73

> Пушкинская между Жуковского и Еврейской


 нет

----------


## Torry_23

Пушкинская \ Малой Арнаутской

----------


## Дали

Ну, раз нет вариантов, то - Греческая Бунина

----------


## denn-73

пока не попали. дом не угловой.

----------


## victor.odessa

Пушкинская между Троицкой и Успенской

----------


## Дали

Между Еврейской и Троицкой

----------


## denn-73

осталось не так много кварталов, а у нас еще вся ночь впереди  :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Пушкинская 81 или 83

----------


## denn-73

> Пушкинская 81 или 83


 перелет и вообще другая сторона

----------


## Torry_23

Между Базарной и Успенской))) Пушкинская.

----------


## Omega

Гоголя, 14?

----------


## denn-73

продолжаем поиски.
вот все находится там же ...

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> перелет и вообще другая сторона


 хм.... а вроде там похожее видела )))

неужели Успенская-Базарная - возле новостороя?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

о! только хотела написать что возле Авизо!

----------


## Св.Михаил

Пушкинская 54 (между Базарной и Б.Арнаутской  :smileflag: )

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Пушкинская, 54

----------


## denn-73

> Пушкинская 54 (между Базарной и Б.Арнаутской )


 да у него прямая связь с Богом (судя по нику)! о чем мы говорим!
все верно, конечно.
плюсик Ваш.
поставьте, пожалуйста, *Дали* плюсик за наводку на улицу.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

ловите следующую

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> да у него прямая связь с Богом (судя по нику)! о чем мы говорим!
> все верно, конечно.
> плюсик Ваш.
> поставьте, пожалуйста, *Дали* плюсик за наводку на улицу.


 поставила

----------


## Torry_23

Греческая

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> ловите следующую


 кстати, закинула для тех, кто всё-таки ходит с гордо поднятой головой )))

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Греческая


 не-а

----------


## Torry_23

мммммм.......Канатная?

----------


## denn-73

улица Польская?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> мммммм.......Канатная?


 ближе к истине, но тоже далеко




> улица Польская?


  нет

----------


## Katrusya

Базарная?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

нет, не в той степи

----------


## Katrusya

ж/д вокзал?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

:smileflag:  ползём потихоньку в правильном направлении)))

----------


## denn-73

Семинарская

----------


## Tancovschitsa



----------


## Katrusya

Французский бульвар

----------


## denn-73

может в районе Среднефонтанской?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

мимо.

Для подсказки - реальный цвет дома на фото справа!!! (видимо сегодняшняя погода и авторежим так выбелили арку при близком фотографировании - фото слева)

----------


## Tancovschitsa

мне нравится, как все осторожно отшагивают от центра ))) Привыкли мы, видимо, что все загадки за последние 300 страниц в основном там )))
Дайте полёт фантазии! Одесса в центре не заканчивается!

----------


## denn-73

что то в районе Гагарина - пр. Шевченка

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> что то в районе Гагарина - пр. Шевченка


 даже если взять улицы целиком - всё-равно не там

----------


## Katrusya

Сегедская?

а на сколько километров нужно отшагнуть от центра, и вообще мы шагаем в нужном направлении?

----------


## denn-73

последний вариант на сегодня - один из корпусов бывшей сухопутки, предположим той, что с 5-й по 6-ю Фонтана.

----------


## Alternativa

Сегедская 16 кажется, дом с какойто лабораторией.

----------


## Дали

А может это ворота больницы №11 на Ак.Воробьева?

----------


## Pavel71

Проспект Гагарина Двор перед Среднефонтанской площадью

----------


## Проезжий

Как вам такая фотка?

----------


## Pavel71

Похоже на район Сортировочной, а сзади кладбище. Либо Одесса-Восточная

----------


## Freez

> ловите следующую


 Сегедская, 6я поликлиника.

----------


## Maksy

Преображенская / Успенская

----------


## Проезжий

> Похоже на район Сортировочной, а сзади кладбище. Либо Одесса-Восточная


 Одесса-Восточная

----------


## Проезжий

Вот ещё

----------


## Pavel71

Справа Жарю Парю на Успенской. Снято с крыши Кирова Угол Осипова

----------


## Alternativa

На фото зеленое здание на Успенской, общежитие, между Осипова и Пушкинской.

----------


## Скрытик

Уважаемые! А разве предыдущая загадка отгадана?

----------


## Проезжий

> Справа Жарю Парю на Успенской. Снято с крыши Кирова Угол Осипова


 С банка Хрещатик, правильно.

----------


## Pinky

> ловите следующую


 


> Сегедская, 6я поликлиника.


 С другой стороны - фонтанская дорога

----------


## Joric

разгадываем  :smileflag: 

ЗЫ забыл поздороваться. здрасте  :smileflag:

----------


## Hvarshat

> разгадываем 
> 
> ЗЫ забыл поздороваться. здрасте


 Первая загадка совсем легкая, это вид с Евангельской церкви на Пастера, 62. А вот насчет второй ничего не скажу...

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Простите за задержку  :smileflag:  Женщинам иногда можно  :smileflag: 




> Сегедская?
> 
> а на сколько километров нужно отшагнуть от центра, и вообще мы шагаем в нужном направлении?


 +1 за правильна дошаганую улицу




> Сегедская 16 кажется, дом с какойто лабораторией.


 +1




> Сегедская, 6я поликлиника.


 не ставлю, т.к. отгадка позвучала намного раньше и 6я поликлиника
 находится в 2х домах с двух сторон от Сегедской ))

----------


## Pavel71

Вторая фотография сделана в районе Аэропорта. Генерала Петрова, Радостная гаражные кооперативы. 25 Чапаевской- Якира

----------


## Joric

1-правильно
2-нЭт

----------


## Freez

> не ставлю, т.к. отгадка позвучала намного раньше и 6я поликлиника
>  находится в 2х домах с двух сторон от Сегедской ))


 Я когда ответ писал никого не было!  :smileflag:

----------


## Katrusya

> Я когда ответ писал никого не было!


 Я писала сегодня ночью (посмотрите сообщение в 01-17).
От себя плюсик Вам поставила :smileflag: .

----------


## Pavel71

> 1-правильно
> 2-нЭт


 Тогда Школьный

----------


## Viktoz

может  гаражи на М. Жукова?

----------


## Joric

> Тогда Школьный


 опять нЭт  :smileflag: 




> может  гаражи на М. Жукова?


 там много гаражей... конкретнее  :smileflag:

----------


## Joozy

> опять нЭт 
> 
> 
> 
> там много гаражей... конкретнее


 те,которые возле кладбища??

----------


## Joric

> те,которые возле кладбища??


 молодой человек, вы меня спрашиваете или я вас???  :smileflag: 
угадал 

ЗЫ что-то быстро угадали. ладно, придумаем  :smileflag:

----------


## Joozy

> молодой человек, вы меня спрашиваете или я вас??? 
> угадал


 ну я как бы спрашиваю угадал ли я))))

----------


## Ronny

*Joric*, а откуда сделано фото гаражей? Не могу сориентироваться.

----------


## Joric

> *Joric*, а откуда сделано фото гаражей? Не могу сориентироваться.


 о, точно. теперь угадываем, откуда сделано фото  :smileflag: 
или это не по правилам?

----------


## Pavel71

Фото сделано с крыши бывшего севисного центра "Москвич" на углу Жукова и дороги на Ильичевск

----------


## Joric

> Фото сделано с крыши бывшего севисного центра "Москвич" на углу Жукова и дороги на Ильичевск


 неа. бери выше

----------


## Viktoz

Там только новострои такой высоты.
  или еще как вариант - с самолета  :smileflag:

----------


## Pavel71

Самолет ,ка правило, летит параллельно гаражам по полосе. Может с вертолета?

----------


## Joric

самолёт, вертолёт - это уже высоко
не новосторой
чуть ниже

----------


## Pavel71

Люлька автовышки по ремонту электросетей

----------


## Joozy

кхе-кхе...аплюсик мне будет или...?

----------


## Hvarshat

> кхе-кхе...аплюсик мне будет или...?


 И мне плюсик вроде полагается (за первую фотку)...

----------


## Ronny

> самолёт, вертолёт - это уже высоко
> не новосторой
> чуть ниже


 Может с трубы какой-то?

----------


## Joric

> Может с трубы какой-то?


 ага! на Центролите есть шикарная труба  :smileflag: 
не труба, но направление правильное  :smileflag: 
плюсики добавил

----------


## strelecia

Может издательство на пл.Независимости?

----------


## Ronny

Тогда антенна?

----------


## Joric

> Может издательство на пл.Независимости?


  далековато будет  :smileflag: 




> Тогда антенна?


  правильно! +1

----------


## Katrusya

Ну что продолжим?

----------


## Милена-84

центр?
Базарная..
Р-Н ЦИРКа?

----------


## Katrusya

> центр?
> Базарная..
> Р-Н ЦИРКа?


 Ну ничего себе как быстро! Да Базарная. Давайте поточнее.
*Милене-84* уже плюсик  :smileflag: .

----------


## Милена-84

я на ощупЬ  :smileflag: )) р-н Канатной/Базарной..
гадать не буду, предоставлю слово знатокам

----------


## victor.odessa

Софиевская

----------


## Katrusya

> я на ощупЬ )) р-н Канатной/Базарной..
> гадать не буду, предоставлю слово знатокам


 Ну пусть знатоки подумают . Базарная длинная.

----------


## Pavel71

Базарная Ришельевской

----------


## Katrusya

> Базарная Ришельевской


 нет

----------


## Joozy

мне какжется что это на углу с Пушкинской

----------


## Katrusya

> мне какжется что это на углу с Пушкинской


 неправильно кажется

----------


## Pavel71

Базарная Канатная

----------


## Joozy

> неправильно кажется


 ну да и ладно,нет так нет)))

----------


## Katrusya

> Базарная Канатная


 Было уже. *Милена-84* сразу этот вариант выдвинула.

----------


## Pavel71

Неужели в самом начале, гдето второй номер возле конечной троллейбуса?

----------


## Katrusya

> Неужели в самом начале, гдето второй номер возле конечной троллейбуса?


 Ну уж нет

----------


## Pavel71

Осипова Там еще турбюро внизу?

----------


## strelecia

Возле сквера Кировского

----------


## Katrusya

> Осипова Там еще турбюро внизу?


 Думаем. 
Осталось не так много вариантов.
Вот вам последняя подсказка.

----------


## Katrusya

> Возле сквера Кировского


 с какой стороны?

----------


## Pavel71

Екатерининская угол Базарная  библиотека снизу

----------


## Katrusya

> Екатерининская угол Базарная  библиотека снизу


 Близко, но нет

----------


## Pavel71

ОНИЛОВОЙ!!!!!

----------


## Katrusya

> ОНИЛОВОЙ!!!!!


 ДА!!!!!!

Плюсик Ваш, ну и Срелеции поставлю, тоже близко подошла к дому.

----------


## Pavel71

СПАСИБО!!!!

----------


## Katrusya

Быстро разделались с этой загадкой.

Предлагаю еще одну.

У меня уже загадки заканчиваются, нужно выбираться на выходных на улицу в  поисках интересненького

----------


## Pavel71

Канатная где-то в начале

----------


## Katrusya

> Канатная где-то в начале

----------


## Pavel71

А хоть какую-то наводочку??? Пожалуйста.
Жуковского-Екатерининской

----------


## Katrusya

> А хоть какую-то наводочку??? Пожалуйста.
> Жуковского-Екатерининской


 Этот ответ ближе, чем предыдущий  :smileflag:

----------


## Милена-84

пер.Чайковского..

----------


## Katrusya

> пер.Чайковского..


 Нет, совсем не в ту степь. В этот раз интуиция подкачала .

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Александровский?

----------


## Katrusya

> Александровский?


 Потихоньку приближаемся

----------


## Милена-84

мне похоже на Алекс.пр-т угол Жуковского..прям угловой дом...

----------


## Katrusya

> мне похоже на Алекс.пр-т угол Жуковского..прям угловой дом...


 Нет, нет там, но в принципе не далеко.

----------


## Joozy

а мне кажется это на Еврейской

----------


## sas6a

не оно ли успенская кузнечная

----------


## Joozy

> не оно ли успенская кузнечная


 да,похоже именно так)))

----------


## Katrusya

> не оно ли успенская кузнечная


 Конечно оно!
Успенская 72. На первом этаже продовольственный магазин и вот такие дракончики.

----------


## sas6a

Дождался увеличения ракурса, а то Катюша всегда начинает с малого.

----------


## VikZu

Давно я здесь не постил, посему прошу простить если это боян...
Где? На скорость.

----------


## Velena

Нежинская?

----------


## sas6a

А фото не старое? Как вариант Маяковского 2

----------


## VikZu

Снимал вчера как тест нового (для меня) Олимпуса.
Все мимо.

----------


## Velena

Успенская

----------


## job2001

Садовая

----------


## VikZu

Все мимо.Ухожу на сутки . Как  подсказка- это в районе моих прогулок по Одессе в форуме газеты 2000. Самореклама блин

----------


## VikZu

Еще подсказка. Мальчик тоже с этого дома...

----------


## Velena

Пастера?

----------


## VikZu

Нет, хотя на "моем" маршруте. Еще подсказка, -ищите ближе к Фрабулю. Все, хватит, отрываюсь (с кровью :smileflag: ) от компа, ухожу до завтра.

----------


## Iriya

ладно, я скажу, хотя может это не правильно с моей стороны)
Пироговская)

----------


## VikZu

Халеп!!а Вы правы! Получите + А почему такая скромность?  



> хотя, может это не правильно с моей стороны)


 Это дом напротив госпиталя Пироговская 5 или 3.

----------


## Aivazovsky

> Это дом напротив госпиталя Пироговская 5 или 3.


 Почти каждый день там хожу и даже не думал что фотка сделана там...

----------


## Joric

вот. в принципе не сложно  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Торговая 1?

----------


## Joric

> Торговая 1?


 ага - 1а
так и знал, что ты отгадаешь 
надо было тебя предупредить  :smileflag: 
эт тебе

----------


## Скрытик

Сенкс, по крыше своего дома узнал  :smileflag:

----------


## Katrusya

Вот вам еще одна загадка от меня. Где?

----------


## Torry_23

хм..загадки закончились что ли?((

----------


## Katrusya

> хм..загадки закончились что ли?((


 В смысле? Предыдущие разгаданы, я выложила новую. Не поняла Вас .

----------


## Дали

> Вот вам еще одна загадка от меня. Где?


 Базарная?

----------


## Esperanto

Что-то подобное я видел в районе Кирхи.

----------


## Katrusya

> Базарная?


 В общем то недалеко

----------


## Katrusya

> Что-то подобное я видел в районе Кирхи.


 Может быть, но этот дом в другом районе

----------


## Pavel71

Осипова в каком-то дворе!

----------


## Katrusya

> Осипова в каком-то дворе!


 нет

----------


## Ronny

Успенская?

----------


## Katrusya

> Успенская?


 Базарная ближе

----------


## Maksy

Спиридоновская - Новосельского ?

----------


## victor.odessa

Большая Арнаутская

----------


## Katrusya

> Спиридоновская - Новосельского ?


 Не в ту степь .
Базарная по-прежнему ближе всех остальных вариантов.

----------


## Katrusya

> Большая Арнаутская


 Дом угловой, давайте уточним

----------


## victor.odessa

Большая Арнаутская / Екатерининская

----------


## Katrusya

> Большая Арнаутская / Екатерининская


 нет, но близко

----------


## Дали

Б.Арнаутская/Александровский пр.

----------


## Katrusya

> Б.Арнаутская/Александровский пр.


 Правильно . 
*Дали* и *victor.odessa* плюсики.

----------


## strelecia

> Правильно . 
> *Дали* и *victor.odessa* плюсики.


 Вы уверенны, что это Большая Арнаутская

https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=261654&d=1237497130

а не Малая Арнаутская/Александровский

----------


## Hvarshat

Вот еще загадка  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

Улица Конная

----------


## Hvarshat

> Улица Конная


 Нет

----------


## Vicki

> Вы уверенны, что это Большая Арнаутская
> 
> https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=261654&d=1237497130
> 
> а не Малая Арнаутская/Александровский


 это таки малая арнаутская - напротив мегамакса

----------


## Vicki

> Вот еще загадка


 Маразлиевская

----------


## Hvarshat

> Маразлиевская


 Нет, предыдущий ответ поближе будет

----------


## Дали

Щепкина

----------


## Pavel71

Коблевская Островидова

----------


## Katrusya

> Вы уверенны, что это Большая Арнаутская
> 
> https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=261654&d=1237497130
> 
> а не Малая Арнаутская/Александровский


 
Вы правы. Я вчера чего-то вдруг перепутала эти Арнаутские и всех ввела в заблуждение.
Спасибо *strelecia* и *Vicki* за поправку, действительно дом напротив Мегамакса.
Поставьте, пожалуйста, *strelecia* плюсик за наблюдательность, я не могу.

----------


## Alternativa

Пастера
Щепкина
Может быть Софиевская

----------


## Hvarshat

> Коблевская Островидова


 Да, это на Коблевской  Теперь жду точный ответ  :smileflag:

----------


## Дали

Коблевская 40 или Коблевская/Ольгиевская

----------


## Hvarshat

> Коблевская 40 или Коблевская/Ольгиевская


 Нет



> Поставьте, пожалуйста, *strelecia* плюсик за наблюдательность, я не могу.


 Поставила  :smileflag:

----------


## Дали

Ну между Дворянской и Льва Толстого

----------


## sas6a

Коблевская38 а или б

----------


## Pavel71

Может угол Петра-Великого либо сразу за Новым Базаром вниз в сторону Ольгиевской

----------


## victor.odessa

Возможно Коблевская, 20 / пер. Богданова

----------


## Hvarshat

> Ну между Дворянской и Льва Толстого


 Ну вот так правильно. А Коблевская 40 - домик серенький и двухэтажный  :smileflag: 



> Коблевская38 а или б


 А вот и точный ответ, Коблевская 38б  :smileflag: 

*Дали* и *sas6a* по плюсику 
P. S. Извиняюсь за столь продолжительное отсутствие, не было возможности выйти в интернет...

----------


## Vicki

Надо же 
Жить рядом и не угадать...позор

----------


## Vicki

Где домик  :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

Пироговская?

----------


## Vicki

нет :smileflag:

----------


## georadar

Теперь осталось узнать что за дом постройки 1913 года))
Здание к науке имеет отношение? Или может к спорту.

----------


## Vicki

В Одессе много домов постройки 1913-го :smileflag: 
Мне неизвестно имеет ли этот дом отношение к науке или спорту, на первый взгляд - нет.

----------


## Pavel71

Троицкая угол Пушкинская

----------


## Vicki

> Троицкая угол Пушкинская


 нет, но это ближе, чем первый ответ

----------


## Pavel71

Екатерининская

----------


## Vicki

Дом на Екатериненской, рядом с католическим собором, мне тоже очень нравится, но это не он. :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Alternativa

Может Успенская , между Канатной и Осипова

----------


## Vicki

нет.
вот еще фото этого же дома.

----------


## Pavel71

Маразлиевская

----------


## Vicki

ну вот... :smileflag: 
так и знала, что по мальчику быстро отгадаете

----------


## VikZu

А вот! где?

----------


## victor.odessa

Возможно Пироговский переулок

----------


## Pavel71

Большая Арнаутская вначале

----------


## VikZu

victor.odessa Тепло, даже очень! но не то... :smileflag:

----------


## Vicki

Базарная в начале или Новая - где-то видела, но не могу вспомнить точно.

----------


## Dr.Freeman

Школа на Мариинской? (там где ещё автомойка)

----------


## victor.odessa

Канатная / Пироговской ?

----------


## Katrusya

Семинарская (Гамарника)

----------


## denn-73

Сельскохозяйственный переулок

----------


## Pavel71

ул. Мариинская

----------


## Vicki

переулок Катаева

----------


## Richard_I

> А вот! где?


 Фр. Бульвар-Азарова? (Фр. бульвар, 11а)?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

что-то наш загадывальщик совсем пропал...Может, я пока своё закину?

----------


## Velena

> что-то наш загадывальщик совсем пропал...Может, я пока своё закину?


 думаю, пора)

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

где такая дверь?

----------


## K_McKormik

На комсомольской, ближе к пересыпи

----------


## Vicki

Эта дверь чем-то примечательна?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

неа, эти не там  :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Эта дверь чем-то примечательна?


 не особо, но нам сразу бросилась в глаза

----------


## АнастасияЮ

> Фр. Бульвар-Азарова? (Фр. бульвар, 11а)?


 Да, вроде, переулок Азарова сразу справа, в этом здании еще есть библиотека.

----------


## Maksy

чем эта дверь лучше чем моя ручка?  :smileflag: 
Пастера?

----------


## denn-73

может это Б.Арнаутская/Ришельевская

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> может это Б.Арнаутская/Ришельевская


 точно) плюсег)

----------


## VikZu

На предыдущую загадку ответил правильно Richard_I +! Это детская ббтблиотека Фр.буль №11
Приношу извинения за отсутствие... Запапрился  по работе и др. Есть ькуча загадок но выкладывать не буду, так, как выходть в сеть регулярно не получается...

----------


## Hvarshat

Что-то все молчат... Выложу тогда я вот такой домик для разнообразия  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

Похоже на проспект Шевченко / Гагарина

----------


## Hvarshat

> Похоже на проспект Шевченко / Гагарина


 нет, это не там

----------


## victor.odessa

Возможно это учебный корпус одного из вузов ?

----------


## Pavel71

район стадиона СКА
  Либо Сегедская

----------


## Hvarshat

> Возможно это учебный корпус одного из вузов ?


 Нет, это обычный жилой дом



> район стадиона СКА
>   Либо Сегедская


 Нет, этот дом совсем в другом районе

----------


## denn-73

может Б. Хмельницкого

----------


## strelecia

район Нового базара

----------


## Hvarshat

> может Б. Хмельницкого


 


> район Нового базара


 Это уже ближе) А здание это находится где-то между Б. Хмельницкого и Новым рынком...

----------


## strelecia

Комсомольская?

----------


## strelecia

Новосельского?

----------


## denn-73

Прохоровская / Мечникова

----------


## victor.odessa

Предположим Старопортофранковская,71 / Лютеранский переулок

----------


## VikZu

Жуковского меж проспектом мира и Преображенской?

----------


## Vicki

Спиридоновская, Дегтярная :smileflag:

----------


## LadySTAR

Тираспольская

----------


## Hvarshat

> Новосельского?


 Близко, но эта улица длинная, да и адрес дома не по Новосельского..



> Спиридоновская, Дегтярная


 Если это имеется в виду Спиридоновская угол Дегтярная, то нет, но тоже близко)

----------


## Vicki

Имелось ввиду Спиридоновская или Дегтярная, скорее Спиридоновская

----------


## Hvarshat

> Тираспольская


 И это близко

----------


## LadySTAR

Льва Толстого

----------


## Hvarshat

> Имелось ввиду Спиридоновская или Дегтярная, скорее Спиридоновская


 Тогда правильно, это на Спиридоновской) 
А поточнее, номер дома например или квартал?

----------


## Vicki

может Толстого

----------


## Vicki

> Тогда правильно, это на Спиридоновской) 
> А поточнее, номер дома например или квартал?


 Спиридоновская угол Островидова

----------


## Katrusya

Спиридоновская между Новосельского и Кузнечная

----------


## Vicki

№12

----------


## LadySTAR

Кузнечная 32

----------


## Vicki

каждый день проезжаю по Горького, там несколько красивых сталинок

----------


## Hvarshat

> Спиридоновская угол Островидова


 


> №12


 Да, именно там, Спиридоновская, 12

----------


## denn-73

вот такие морды, где?

----------


## Vicki

Греческая

----------


## denn-73

нет

----------


## Vicki

Пушкинская

----------


## denn-73

пока мимо
добавлю фотки для октивности

----------


## Pavel71

Еврейская

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А не Канатная ли?

----------


## Fankoni

Базарная

----------


## victor.odessa

Возможно: Софиевская,23 ?

----------


## denn-73

пока не приблизились

----------


## victor.odessa

Садовая,5/7 -?

----------


## Ronny

Болгарская?

----------


## denn-73

> Садовая,5/7 -?


 ближе всех

----------


## victor.odessa

Возможно : Дворянская, 15.

----------


## denn-73

и эта не далеко

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Мне напоминает Коблевскую или Нежинскую между Дворянской и Л. Толстого. Или саму Дворянскую.....

----------


## Viktoz

Может Торговая?

----------


## Pavel71

Петра Великого!!!

----------


## Hvarshat

Не, это Коблевская!!! 41 номер...
Вчера весь вечер рассматривала, думала, что оно такое знакомое.. Только что осенило!  :smileflag:

----------


## denn-73

> Не, это Коблевская!!! 41 номер...
> Вчера весь вечер рассматривала, думала, что оно такое знакомое.. Только что осенило!


 точно на все 100%

это очень красивоое здание и как говарится в табличке охраняется, но наверное только пишится

----------


## Миз@нтроп

М-дя, как все меняется со временем......
Прожить в этом дворе 8 лет и не узнать 
Хотя тогда, подобной опции (я о балконной решётке) ещё не было  :smileflag:

----------


## Hvarshat

> М-дя, как все меняется со временем......
> Прожить в этом дворе 8 лет и не узнать 
> Хотя тогда, подобной опции (я о балконной решётке) ещё не было


 Да, балконная решетка меня тоже смутила.. Я узнала этот дом по окошкам на чердаке, хорошо помню этот чердак, облазила его вдоль и поперек лет 10-15 назад

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> .... облазила его вдоль и поперек лет 10-15 назад


 Коллега?!  :smileflag: 
Прошу прощения за ОФФ

----------


## denn-73

вот такой вопрос (чтоб тема не пропала)

----------


## Velena

Не Кузнечная часом?

----------


## victor.odessa

Баня Исаковича - ?

----------


## denn-73

да конечно правильно

----------


## VikZu

А вот мальчуганы.... Где? Возможно боян...

----------


## Freez

> А вот мальчуганы.... Где? Возможно боян...


 Екатерининская/переулок Чайковского

----------


## Alenkaya

> А вот мальчуганы.... Где? Возможно боян...


 первый и третий помоему девочки

----------


## VikZu

О! Да... Да...
Возможно и девочки...  А адрес правильный.+ Freez получает  +.

Не получит. Плюсомет отказался поставить . Помогите кто-нить...

----------


## Alenkaya

помогла

----------


## flyer-korowka

Я поставила

----------


## Kalypso

может быть я повторюсь,но вы не знаете где это находится?

----------


## Скрытик

> может быть я повторюсь,но вы не знаете где это находится?


 Парк Шевченко.

----------


## Kalypso

да?спасибо огромное))))

----------


## Скрытик

Вот как она выглядела в 67м году:
http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=19&pos=35
Странно, не могу найти более старые фотографии.

----------


## VikZu

"храм Артемиды" Где?

----------


## crupie

> да?спасибо огромное))))


 А как можно этого не знать???? Невероятно...

----------


## mlch

> "храм Артемиды" Где?


 Итальянский бульвар

----------


## mlch

> Вот как она выглядела в 67м году:
> http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=19&pos=35
> Странно, не могу найти более старые фотографии.


 Действительно - странно.

----------


## Скрытик

> Действительно - странно.


 Невнимательный  :smileflag: 
Вот рисунки нашел ))
http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=47&pos=46
http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=47&pos=47

----------


## VikZu

> Итальянский бульвар


 Да Плюс уже Ваш...
А конкретнее?

----------


## Милена-84

...

----------


## victor.odessa

Предположим : фрагмент здания синагоги на Лесной,3

----------


## Милена-84

> Предположим : фрагмент здания синагоги на Лесной,3


 нет..
этого кусочка достаточно? (в принципе..)

----------


## victor.odessa

Да. Будем искать...

----------


## victor.odessa

Базарная / Осипова ?

----------


## Милена-84

> Базарная / Осипова ?


 нет..пока не подсказываю

----------


## Viktoz

Бунина

----------


## victor.odessa

Предположение : Дерибасовская,31

----------


## Милена-84

> Предположение : Дерибасовская,31


 быстро очень!так не люблю......

----------


## VikZu

Это Было? Если нет, то где?

----------


## mlch

> Да Плюс уже Ваш...
> А конкретнее?


 А конкретнее - на здании штаба воздушной армии

----------


## victor.odessa

Возможно : ул.Гаванная -?

----------


## VikZu

> А конкретнее - на здании штаба воздушной армии


 Да во дворе рядом с радиовышкой. Это вид из госпиталя.

----------


## VikZu

> Возможно : ул.Гаванная -?


 НЕТ!

----------


## Kalypso

> Вот как она выглядела в 67м году:
> http://odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=19&pos=35
> Странно, не могу найти более старые фотографии.


 красота,спасибо)

----------


## Kalypso

> А как можно этого не знать???? Невероятно...


 элементарно.
может потому что я свою молодость по паркам не гуляла :smileflag:

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Пироговская

----------


## VikZu

> Пироговская


 Далековато...
Ну вот Вам дополнительно, они рядом находятся.

----------


## amisha

Французский бульвар

----------


## Velena

Конная?

----------


## VikZu

Пока все мимо.

----------


## Pavel71

Ришельевская

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Большая Арнаутская

----------


## Velena

НЕжинская

----------


## victor.odessa

Греческая -? ТЮЗ или Русский театр -?

----------


## VikZu

victor.odessa и Pavel71 -горячо! Где-то в этом квадрате. :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

Колодезный переулок,2 -?

----------


## VikZu

Здание с этими барельефами стоит на углу двух нехилых улиц. Одна улица даже не улица. :smileflag:

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Польский спуск

----------


## Скрытик

Александровский угол Жуковского?

----------


## Tamron

Какая тема интересная, всё не пересмотрел, надеюсь не повторюсь:

----------


## Скрытик

> Какая тема интересная, всё не пересмотрел, надеюсь не повторюсь:


 Тема потрясающе интересная, только у нас не принято задавать загадки пока не будет разгадана предыдущая. Путаница возникает...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Здание с этими барельефами стоит на углу двух нехилых улиц. Одна улица даже не улица.


 Карантинная / Деволановский спуск ?

----------


## job2001

> Какая тема интересная, всё не пересмотрел, надеюсь не повторюсь:


  успенская недалеко от александровского

----------


## VikZu

Ну вот! Я так и знал!
Собственно как только приходит  Скрытик так вся интрига тихо и скучно умирает... На этом форуме только еще трое обычно попадают в 10 с первого раза. Есть еще mlch,  Kaiser_Wilhelm_II и  Jorjic. Последний товарищ правда давно не появлялся. 

Раумеется да, дом напротив гимназии, Жуковского 36 по моему. +++ получает  Скрытик. Снято с проспекта Мира (Алесандровского).

----------


## Tamron

> успенская недалеко от александровского


 Правильно.

----------


## briz

> Какая тема интересная, всё не пересмотрел, надеюсь не повторюсь:


 Успенская,56

----------


## mlch

Загадочка не сложная, но с приколом.
Вопрос - какой точный адрес?
Когда ответ сложится - уйдет в "Приколы"  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

Екатерининская,19 -?

----------


## mlch

> Екатерининская,19 -?


 Нет.
Но не очень далеко.

----------


## Vicki

Дерибасовская, 19

----------


## Omega

Греческая, напротив РОВД?

----------


## job2001

пушкинская угол еврейской

----------


## mlch

Все не правы.
victor.odessa - ближе всех.
Vicki - чуть дальше.   :smileflag:

----------


## Pavel71

Жуковского

----------


## Дали

Успенская, Ришельевская

----------


## Tancovschitsa

да весь прикол, что дом не 19!
Бунина?

----------


## mlch

> да весь прикол, что дом не 19!
> Бунина?


 Ну наконец-то нашлась умная голова, которая правильно использовала имеющуюся информацию! 
Правда, это не весь прикол, только половинка.
И, к сожалению - это не Бунина.
Но плюсик за догадливость - заслужила.

----------


## mlch

По прежнему - victor.odessa - ближе всех.

----------


## Iriya

пер. Чайковского? 
может где-то там)

----------


## mlch

> пер. Чайковского? 
> может где-то там)


 Где-то там, но не переулок Чайковского. :smileflag:

----------


## Viktoz

Екатерининская площадь.

----------


## mlch

> Екатерининская площадь.


 Нет

----------


## Милена-84

Воронцовский пер.

----------


## Viktoz

Дерибасовская, дом № 17, или 15, не помню точно

----------


## Aqualux

Дерибасовская 14 или Екатеринская 17

----------


## mlch

Не угадал никто пока.

----------


## mlch

> Дерибасовская 14 или Екатеринская 17


 Заинтриговали Вы меня...  :smileflag: 
Дерибасовская 14, она-же - Екатерининская 17 - дом "Антарктики", построенный в 1950-х Типичная "сталинка". 
Где, по Вашему мнению, там такая решетка может размещаться?

----------


## Aqualux

я точно не помню, но там по Екатерининской есть вход во двор мне кажеться что там.

----------


## mlch

Ну, в любом случае - улица пока не названа.

----------


## Де Виль

Ланжероновская

----------


## Lyubka

СБУ на Бебеля

----------


## mlch

Чуствую - нужна подсказка.
К сожалению- не имею возможности до вечера выложить другие фото.
Что бы такое подсказать....
Ну, разве что - год постройки. - 1825.

----------


## Phila

Гаванная

----------


## Vicki

Красный переулок или Ласточкина

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Троицкая

----------


## Pavel71

Тираспольская или Успенская

----------


## Velena

Приморский бульвар?

----------


## victor.odessa

Это Греческая / Екатерининская ( Два Карла)

----------


## mlch

> Приморский бульвар?


 Ура! 
Velena - почему-то мне казалось, что именно Вы угадаете. И предчуствия меня не обманули. 
Это - Приморский бульвар, 10 ! 
А прикол в том, что на бульваре всего 15 номеров! И, как мне кажется - нумерация участков тут не менялась никогда. Участки были расписаны при закладке бульвара и историю каждого здания можно, при желании, отследить. 
Почему на воротах 10-го номера стоит 19 - для меня загадка.
Если кто имеет информацию - поделитесь!

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Ура! 
> Velena - почему-то мне казалось, что именно Вы угадаете. И предчуствия меня не обманули. 
> Это - Приморский бульвар, 10 ! 
> А прикол в том, что на бульваре всего 15 номеров! И, как мне кажется - нумерация участков тут не менялась никогда. Участки были расписаны при закладке бульвара и историю каждого здания можно, при желании отследить. 
> Почему на воротах 10-го номера стоит 19 - для меня загадка.
> Если кто имеет информацию - поделитесь!


 Возможно в какой-то момент должна была добавиться вторая сторона (четная), либо изначально участкам присваивались нечетные номера. В такой ситуации этот дом как раз был бы №19.

----------


## Velena

> Ура! 
> Velena - почему-то мне казалось, что именно Вы угадаете. И предчуствия меня не обманули. 
> Это - Приморский бульвар, 10 !


  Да все окрестные улицы уже перебрали). Но то, что на бульваре нет 19 номера- я знаю).
Спасибо  за интересную загадку).

----------


## K_McKormik

> Почему на воротах 10-го номера стоит 19 - для меня загадка.
> Если кто имеет информацию - поделитесь!


 Да банально сперли решетку эту откуда-то и все. Могли на той же молдованке спереть, тут тоже есть таких решеток на воротах.

----------


## mlch

> Возможно в какой-то момент должна была добавиться вторая сторона (четная), либо изначально участкам присваивались нечетные номера. В такой ситуации этот дом как раз был бы №19.


 Очень логичное рассуждение. 
Действительно, могли при первоначальной нумерации присвоить участкам только нечетные номера. Не потому, конечно, что планировалась застройка второй стороны. Не планировалась она никогда. Просто - для соблюдения общепринятой схемы.
Спасибо за идею.

----------


## mlch

> Да банально сперли решетку эту откуда-то и все. Могли на той же молдованке спереть, тут тоже есть таких решеток на воротах.


 Была у меня такая мысль. Но тогда ее должны были спереть вместе с воротами. Они с ней прекрасно гармонируют. И размерчик - четко по арке ворот. 
Думаю - Святой Михаил ближе к истине.

----------


## K_McKormik

> Была у меня такая мысль. Но тогда ее должны были спереть вместе с воротами. Они с ней прекрасно гармонируют. И размерчик - четко по арке ворот. 
> Думаю - Святой Михаил ближе к истине.


 Сперли - эт я образно. Это могло произойти во время ВОВ. Ворота с решеткой взяты от другого, разрушенного здания. А арки.... если вы присмотритесь, то в городе очень много практически одинаковых по размерам и геометрии арок, может даже дело рук одного и того же мастера/архитектора.

----------


## denn-73

народ надо активнее
вот такой вопрос, хотя возможно баян

----------


## Скрытик

Маяковского?

----------


## denn-73

не-а

----------


## Omega

Канатная?

----------


## Pavel71

Успенская или Маразлиевская

----------


## Vicki

Коблевская,42

----------


## Vicki

жду заслуженный плюсик
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=4051833&postcount=11633
живу в 44-м номере :smileflag:

----------


## denn-73

с вашей стороны это даже..., ведь это именно вы загадывали
да это Коблевская 42

----------


## Vicki

за такой дом красивый не грех и плюсиком разжиться  :smileflag:  
архитектор Шмидт, который построил этот дом, построил также и дом Русова
загадывайте еще  :smileflag:

----------


## Katrusya

Всем доброй ночи! Вот загадка

----------


## victor.odessa

И Вам здоровья. Предположим -Нежинская.

----------


## Katrusya

> И Вам здоровья. Предположим -Нежинская.


 Предположение неправильное, давайте еще варианты.

----------


## victor.odessa

Возможно Преображенская,31

----------


## Katrusya

> Возможно Преображенская,31


 Нет, но уже ближе.

----------


## Маргарита

Толстого? где-то в начале

----------


## Katrusya

> Толстого? где-то в начале


 Нет.

----------


## Vicki

Тираспольская

----------


## victor.odessa

Тираспольская

----------


## Katrusya

Нет, не Тираспольская

----------


## victor.odessa

Жуковского

----------


## Katrusya

Пока варианты Преображенская 31 и Жуковского ближе всего, но все равно далековато.

----------


## Vaita

Малая Арнаутская? р-н между Преображенской и Александровского пр?

----------


## Katrusya

> Малая Арнаутская? р-н между Преображенской и Александровского пр?


 Да, Малая Арнаутская 76 (угол Александровского проспекта)

----------


## Vaita

Можно спокойно идти спать !

----------


## sas6a

Думаю на скорость

----------


## Viktoz

> Думаю на скорость


 А где картинка?

----------


## sas6a

да что то не грузиться

----------


## Скрытик

Пастера?

----------


## sas6a

Ну так и знал что жители центра будут в авангарде
Пастера очень близко

----------


## Скрытик

Валиховский?

----------


## Viktoz

Княжеская 1

----------


## sas6a

Таки да Валиховский№3

----------


## sas6a

Поставте + Скрытику плюсомёт заклинило, спасибо заранее

----------


## sas6a

Ну вот ещё лёгенькая

----------


## Richard_I

> Поставте + Скрытику плюсомёт заклинило, спасибо заранее


 Сделано

----------


## Velena

> Ну вот ещё лёгенькая


 Пушкинская?

----------


## xifedor

пер. Чайковского

----------


## sas6a

> Пушкинская?


 Думал отгадаеш сразу,неа

----------


## sas6a

Ухожу до 19 00 отгадаете загадывайте

----------


## Alternativa

Успенский переулок

----------


## victor.odessa

Преображенская. художественное училище Грекова (внутренний дворик)

----------


## peredovik

Мечникова, 90

----------


## Nomax

Б.Арнаутская напротив пер. Л. Шмидта

----------


## Omega

Разумовского?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это Успенский переулок. Подтверждаю.

----------


## sas6a

Кайзеру за подтвержение киньте +

----------


## sas6a

ну а теперь потяжелее,Катрусин вариант

----------


## Alternativa

Троицкая угол Канатной.

----------


## Маргарита

Толстого угол Нежинской

----------


## Viktoz

> Кайзеру за подтвержение киньте +


 Кинул

----------


## Viktoz

Успенская

----------


## Velena

Маразлиевская

----------


## Буджак

Или даже Сабанский

----------


## Katrusya

> ну а теперь потяжелее,Катрусин вариант


 Спасибки за "мой вариант", но, к сожалению, я не знаю где это . Поэтому жду увеличения картинки  :smileflag: .

----------


## Hvarshat

> ну а теперь потяжелее,Катрусин вариант


 Льва Толстого - Каретный пер.

Когда-то я уже загадывала этих грифончиков)

----------


## sas6a

подымаю рукки Катруся дождалася

----------


## sas6a

Дерзайте

----------


## denn-73

мне кажется, я видел не далеко от КГБ, на Шухевича/Еврейская

----------


## Св.Михаил

65045, м. Одесса, пер. Шухевича 5 кв. 5  :smileflag: 
Хотя это вроде теперь называется Покровский пер.

----------


## sas6a

Правильно! Покровский пер

----------


## Katrusya

Вот моя загадка

----------


## Vicki

Екатериненская

----------


## Katrusya

> Екатериненская

----------


## Vicki

или Б.Арнаутская угол Пушкинской

----------


## Katrusya

> или Б.Арнаутская угол Пушкинской


 Так не интересно , никакой интриги. 
Плюсик пока за мной, сейчас не могу.

----------


## Vicki

> Так не интересно , никакой интриги. 
> Плюсик пока за мной, сейчас не могу.


  знаю этот дом хорошо - раньше за углом был мой офис  :smileflag: 
а так бы ни за что не догадалась

----------


## Katrusya

Нашла сегодня красивый дом, вроде еще не загадывался.

----------


## Maksy

Дворянская ?

----------


## Katrusya

> Дворянская ?


 нет

----------


## victor.odessa

Нежинская -?

----------


## Katrusya

> Нежинская -?

----------


## victor.odessa

Софиевская _?

----------


## Katrusya

> Софиевская _?


 Совсем далеко

----------


## Vicki

Заславского

----------


## Katrusya

> Заславского


 Пока это ближе всего

----------


## Маргарита

Успенская угол Утесова?

----------


## Katrusya

> Успенская угол Утесова?


 Нет, дом не угловой.

----------


## Hvarshat

Ришельевская?

----------


## Katrusya

> Ришельевская?


 Да, уточнять будем?

----------


## Hvarshat

Между Малой Арнаутской и Пантелеймоновской по нечетной стороне, не знаю какой номер дома, может 65 или 67..

----------


## Katrusya

> Между Малой Арнаутской и Пантелеймоновской по нечетной стороне, не знаю какой номер дома, может 65 или 67..


 Супер! Ответ полный .

----------


## denn-73

где вот такая веселая дама над воротами?

----------


## victor.odessa

Возможно - Преображенская,4 -?

----------


## denn-73

> Возможно - Преображенская,4 -?

----------


## victor.odessa

Считаю, что искать надо в квадрате улиц Некрасова, Гоголя, Маяковского, Гаванная

----------


## denn-73

> Считаю, что искать надо в квадрате улиц Некрасова, Гоголя, Маяковского, Гаванная


 нет, квадрат улиц выбран далековато

----------


## victor.odessa

Предположение - Старопортофранковская

----------


## denn-73

> Предположение - Старопортофранковская


 нет

----------


## Дали

Нежинская, Дворянская

----------


## victor.odessa

Софиевская ?

----------


## Дали

коблевская

----------


## denn-73

не-а

----------


## victor.odessa

Новосельского ?

----------


## denn-73

> Новосельского ?


 нет

----------


## strelecia

Базарная

----------


## denn-73

> Базарная


 уже ближе

----------


## victor.odessa

Княжеская ?

----------


## denn-73

> Княжеская ?


 нет, это совсем далеко

----------


## strelecia

> уже ближе


 Успенская

----------


## victor.odessa

Осипова

----------


## mlch

Троицкая?

----------


## denn-73

давайте ещё ответы, уже подбираемся

----------


## victor.odessa

Еврейская

----------


## strelecia

Б. Арнаутская

----------


## Св.Михаил

Лейтенанта Шмидта

----------


## denn-73

последние варианты очень близко

----------


## strelecia

Канатная

----------


## denn-73

> Канатная


 не-а

----------


## strelecia

Гимназическая

----------


## denn-73

> Гимназическая


 таки да, но я так просто не отступлю, теперь номер

----------


## strelecia

между Арнаутскими?

----------


## denn-73

> между Арнаутскими?


 ладно, принимается. действительно между Арнаутскими по четной стороне.

----------


## Пушкин

Форумчане, кто то слышал о таком названии в Одессе как: "Мост четырёх повешенных"? Случайно наткнулся и стало интересно, какой мост мог носить такое название?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Форумчане, кто то слышал о таком названии в Одессе как: "Мост четырёх повешенных"? Случайно наткнулся и стало интересно, какой мост мог носить такое название?


 Был сквер четырёх повешенных. Это сквер на Ярмарочной площади. От Балтской дороги по Черноморского казачества до 7ой Пересыпской. В 1918 году за расклейку листовок в нём были повешены подпольщики.

----------


## denn-73

не спите? вот вам.

----------


## victor.odessa

Мечникова ?

----------


## denn-73

> Мечникова ?

----------


## victor.odessa

Базарная ?

----------


## victor.odessa

А это не Осипова/ Б.Арнаутская ?

----------


## denn-73

> А это не Осипова/ Б.Арнаутская ?


 нет, но близко

----------


## Vicki

Малая Арнаутская угол Шмидта

----------


## denn-73

> Малая Арнаутская угол Шмидта


 ответ правильный . плюсик за мной, поставлю когда получится.

----------


## Vicki

УРА!!!
В голове крутилось, но вспомнила не сразу

----------


## Vicki

Моя загадочка на скорость: фота одна, если выставлю больше - будет неинтересно. :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Екатериненская площадь?

----------


## Vicki

нет :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Греческая?

----------


## Vicki



----------


## Sergey-Od

музей западного и восточного искусства?

----------


## Vicki

нет, музей голубого цвета, по-моему
меня не будет до половины первого
угадывайте :smileflag:

----------


## Lorien

Пальцем в небо, конечно, но попробую: Тираспольская / Новосельского?

----------


## victor.odessa

А это часом не здание бывшего ломбарда ? Бунина / Польская ?

----------


## Де Виль

Пушкинская

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Малая Арнаутская угол Шмидта


 Конечно же Шмидта !!!    :smileflag:

----------


## shmidt-ua

А это вроде "Один" , бывшая фабрика Воровского ?

----------


## Vicki

Пока никто не угадал :smileflag: , но ближе всех *victor.odessa*

----------


## Iriya

Канатная?

----------


## Vicki

нет

----------


## AG-ents

к-т Одесса ?

----------


## Vicki

Пока никто не угадал :smileflag: , но ближе всех victor.odessa и Халепа!!  :smileflag:

----------


## Lorien

Неужели Филармония?

----------


## Vicki

все нет

----------


## victor.odessa

Рискну. Предположение - это новое здание на Польской,15 / Жуковского ?

----------


## Де Виль

Греческая/ПОльская?

----------


## Пушкин

> Был сквер четырёх повешенных. Это сквер на Ярмарочной площади. От Балтской дороги по Черноморского казачества до 7ой Пересыпской. В 1918 году за расклейку листовок в нём были повешены подпольщики.


 Спасибки :smileflag: , но это я знаю, а был ещё и мост.

----------


## Vicki

все нет, но недалеко

----------


## Скрытик

Дерибасовская 5?

----------


## Пушкин

Пушкинская 7?

----------


## Iriya

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Sergey-Od

> Маразлиевская?


 Дворец студентов?

----------


## Lorien

Рискну предположить, что это Гостиница “Красная”

----------


## Vicki

> Маразлиевская?


 Молодец. Получите + :smileflag: 
Где? Не Дворец студентов.

----------


## Vicki

Ладно, Маразлиевская небольшая, но красивая.
Этот дом слева от Сабанского переулка, если смотреть на Тараса Шевченко :smileflag: .

----------


## victor.odessa

> Спасибки, но это я знаю, а был ещё и мост.


 Был и мост. На Известковой улице, там где трамвай №20 проходит под ж.д. насыпью, находятся остатки моста. Говорят, что во время его испытания на прочность в 30-е годы) он рухнул. Главный инженер проекта свела счёты с жизнью (повесилась). Возможно Ван необходим этот мост? Трудно Вам оказать помощь не зная источника Вашей информации. Автор. Книга. Статья. Год издания... Чем богаты...

----------


## Пушкин

> Был и мост. На Известковой улице, там где трамвай №20 проходит под ж.д. насыпью, находятся остатки моста. Говорят, что во время его испытания на прочность в 30-е годы) он рухнул. Главный инженер проекта свела счёты с жизнью (повесилась). Возможно Ван необходим этот мост? Трудно Вам оказать помощь не зная источника Вашей информации. Автор. Книга. Статья. Год издания... Чем богаты...


 Спасибо и на этом :smileflag:

----------


## K_McKormik

> Был и мост. На Известковой улице, там где трамвай №20 проходит под ж.д. насыпью, находятся остатки моста. Говорят, что во время его испытания на прочность в 30-е годы) он рухнул. Главный инженер проекта свела счёты с жизнью (повесилась). Возможно Ван необходим этот мост? Трудно Вам оказать помощь не зная источника Вашей информации. Автор. Книга. Статья. Год издания... Чем богаты...


 А что за мост ? Через речку-вонючку ? или ЖД мост над дорогой ? Пару раз бывал на известковой, остатков моста как-бы не замечал, там трамвай аж 2 раза проходит под ЖД насыпью.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А что за мост ? Через речку-вонючку ? или ЖД мост над дорогой ? Пару раз бывал на известковой, остатков моста как-бы не замечал, там трамвай аж 2 раза проходит под ЖД насыпью.


 Речка, о которой Вы пишете, протекает по Церковной (Деда Трофима), а перед ж.д.насыпью справа - останки упомянутого строения. По ним проходит трубопровод. Это "разбитый" мост. Это район Дзержинки.

----------


## K_McKormik

> Речка, о которой Вы пишете, протекает по Церковной (Деда Трофима), а перед ж.д.насыпью справа - останки упомянутого строения. По ним проходит трубопровод. Это "разбитый" мост. Это район Дзержинки.


 Понятно, спасибо за разъяснения. Только один вопрос еще мучает. Выходит коллектор (речка) имеет довольно сложный изгиб, если я правильно понял, что наружу он выходит на перекрестке Церковная/ак. Чепиги. Правильно ? Тогда интересно где коллектор пересекает жд насыпь ведущую в порт ?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Понятно, спасибо за разъяснения. Только один вопрос еще мучает. Выходит коллектор (речка) имеет довольно сложный изгиб, если я правильно понял, что наружу он выходит на перекрестке Церковная/ак. Чепиги. Правильно ? Тогда интересно где коллектор пересекает жд насыпь ведущую в порт ?


 На сколько я знаю, то вода сбрасывается с ТЭЦ и протекает вдоль ул.Церковной по открытой канаве. В районе ул.Бондарева (атамана Чепиги) она уходит под землю, а затем сбрасывается в море. О том, что она протекает возле насыпи я не писал.

----------


## saibo

> На сколько я знаю, то вода сбрасывается с ТЭЦ и протекает вдоль ул.Церковной по открытой канаве. В районе ул.Бондарева (атамана Чепиги) она уходит под землю, а затем сбрасывается в море. О том, что она протекает возле насыпи я не писал.


 На Церковной угол Бондарева она поворачивает в сторону поселка Котовского и первым коллектором уходит в море на первом заливном потом по территорий автосборочного завода и вторым коллектором уходит на втором заливном в море.

----------


## saibo

> Форумчане, кто то слышал о таком названии в Одессе как: "Мост четырёх повешенных"? Случайно наткнулся и стало интересно, какой мост мог носить такое название?


 А где вы встретили о "мосте четырех повешаных" можно источник? А мост Возле пятого Пересыпского моста действительно был, деисвительно разрушен,деиствительно ходили слухи что архитекторша повесилась на "петушке" разрушенного моста. Но черт меня побери, если я знаю на фига этот мост там надо был. Надо попытаться найти карту Одессы 40-х годов.

----------


## Симеон

в продолжение о мосте...учась в политехе слышал от преподавателя теоретической механики,что в проектировании моста участвовали Химич(преп.термеха) и Акивенсон(преп. сопромата).после того как он рухнул отсидели по пять лет.потом выпустили.оказалось строители использовали не тот цемент.мост хорошо видно с электрички.

----------


## mlch

> Надо попытаться найти карту Одессы 40-х годов.


 Если Вам Это удастся - считайте, что Вам очень повезло. 
В 1930-1960-х годах все карты с более-менее реальными данными выпускались с грифом "Секретно" (в лучем случае - "Для служебного пользования") и в очень ограниченном количестве. 
В 1970-х начали появлятся туристические схемы, доступные всем, но информация на них, мягко говоря - не соответствовала действительности.  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> в продолжение о мосте...учась в политехе слышал от преподавателя теоретической механики,что в проектировании моста участвовали Химич(преп.термеха) и Акивенсон(преп. сопромата).после того как он рухнул отсидели по пять лет.потом выпустили.оказалось строители использовали не тот цемент.мост хорошо видно с электрички.


 По поводу Химича (кстати - один из моих любимых преподователей во времена студенчества) - не уверен. У нас рассказывали, что это были Эрлих и Акивенсон.

----------


## saibo

> Если Вам Это удастся - считайте, что Вам очень повезло. 
> В 1930-1960-х годах все карты с более-менее реальными данными выпускались с грифом "Секретно" (в лучем случае - "Для служебного пользования") и в очень ограниченном количестве. 
> В 1970-х начали появлятся туристические схемы, доступные всем, но информация на них, мягко говоря - не соответствовала действительности.


 Насчет карт. Там и с начала прошлого века и до 30-х не найти, просто какой то бермудский треугольник. Когда то в краеведческом висела карта 194х года но потом исчезла.

----------


## Vaita

Речь идет об этом мосте?

----------


## victor.odessa

Да.

----------


## Vicki

свежеиспеченные вчерашние фотографии. где?

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Пантелеймоновская

----------


## Vicki

нет

----------


## denn-73

может в районе Нового рынка?

----------


## Velena

Нежинская?

----------


## Vicki

> может в районе Нового рынка?


 ну это ближе, чем Пантелеймоновская :smileflag: 
а Вы мне плюсик зажали

----------


## Vicki

> Нежинская?


 нет

----------


## georadar

> свежеиспеченные вчерашние фотографии. где?


 Художественный музей может?

----------


## Velena

Новосельского?

----------


## Vicki

пока все нет, но Велена приближается

----------


## strelecia

Конная или Торговая

----------


## Vicki

не Конная и не Торговая  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Пастера?

----------


## Viktoz

Комсомольская

----------


## 115117

Кузнечная

----------


## denn-73

> а Вы мне плюсик зажали


 знаю, пока не получается

----------


## denn-73

может это Ольгиевская?

----------


## Vicki

ближе всех *Viktoz*
продолжаем морской бой

----------


## victor.odessa

Каретный переулок -?

----------


## Velena

Дегтярная

----------


## Vicki

нет :smileflag: 
Велена, по-моему Вы дружите с одесскими львами  :smileflag:  здесь представлен один

----------


## victor.odessa

Асташкина

----------


## Vicki

нет

----------


## Velena

Тираспольская?

----------


## Katrusya

Лютеранский переулок

----------


## victor.odessa

Лютеранский переулок

----------


## Vicki

все нет, улица не названа

----------


## saibo

> Речь идет об этом мосте?


 Нет это не этот мост справа от этого моста в метрах двухстах есть остатки моста каторый стоял перпендикулярно этому мосту.

----------


## Vicki

> ближе всех *Viktoz*
> продолжаем морской бой


 это еще актуально

----------


## victor.odessa

А не Дворянская ли ? Между Нежинской и Новосельского ?

----------


## Vicki

не Дворянская
ближе всех Viktoz

----------


## victor.odessa

Мечникова-10 Апреля

----------


## Vicki

нет, но наконец Вы развернулись :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

Градоначальницкая ?

----------


## Iriya

а это не дворик главного корпуса Педина? )

----------


## Vicki

> Градоначальницкая ?


 Да
Вчера приехала сдавать отчет СПД-шный и увидела симпатичный домик прямо напротив Южной. В порядок бы его привести.

----------


## AG-ents

Что-то народ в преддверии выходных притих...

А что если такую загадку предложить : как правильно должен бы называться Матросский спуск (включаем фантазию ! ) ?   :smileflag:

----------


## K_McKormik

ну есть пишоновская улица, есть пишоновский переулок. Значит должен быть и пишоновский спуск ? Типа да ?

----------


## Viktoz

Ну если разобраться, то это не спуск  а подъем  :smileflag: ,  тогда и название должно быть - Матросский подъем.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вообще-то Матросская слободка.

----------


## K_McKormik

> Вообще-то Матросская слободка.


 такой переулок уже есть  :smileflag: , внизу, возле балковской.

----------


## Pavel71

Это там где вытрезвитель был или параллельный переулок?
Вроде ул. Экономическая. Точно не помню?

----------


## victor.odessa

Со своей стороны хочу заметить, что этот район заселили староверы. Конец 18 начало 19 вв.

----------


## K_McKormik

Еще как вариант - манежный спуск.

----------


## AG-ents

> Ну если разобраться, то это не спуск  а подъем ,  тогда и название должно быть - Матросский подъем.


 + 1 !  

Ход мыслей верный - там автомобильное движение одностороннее и только на подъем !   :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

"переулок Малявки, Манежный пер. Малявка - владелец большого земельного участка." Я. Майстровой "Улицы Одессы", с.103.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Старообрядческий спуск - это аппендикс от Скидановского спуска у здания бывшего вытрезвителя. Сейчас это Ломаный переулок.

----------


## Безам

А этот домик где?

----------


## Ronny

Жуковского - угол Польской?

----------


## Vicki

Говорова

----------


## Katrusya

Говорова?

----------


## Freez

Французский бульвар

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Французский бульвар


  ... угол Азарова, жилой комплекс "Марсель", стилистически содранный с построек 30-х гг.

----------


## Безам

Правильно! Фран. бульвар, 9 Это дом, в котором депутаты подарили квартиру Роману Карцеву.

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Правильно! Фран. бульвар, 9 Это дом, в котором депутаты подарили квартиру Роману Карцеву.


 Разве? Вроде ему подарили квартиру, в которой он вырос.

----------


## Vicki

Там, где он вырос, сейчас японский ресторан. :smileflag:

----------


## Безам

> Там, где он вырос, сейчас японский ресторан.


 А где это?

----------


## Св.Михаил

А вот и новая загадка: предоставьте фото дома, где вырос Карцев

----------


## job2001

> А где это?


  напротив оперного

----------


## victor.odessa

Ланжероновская,9

----------


## Милена-84

> Ланжероновская,9


 Кобе и Микаге по-моему рестораны...хожу часто туда на массаж и представляю как там жил Карцев  :smileflag: ) и какой был веселый, красивый дворик

----------


## Maksy

первый раз вижу такую табличку. Где?

----------


## Пушкин

Карцев жил в доме №27 по Решильевской, это напротив бани там сейчас ресторан Якитория.

----------


## Maksy

в связи с широким резонансом загадки... :smileflag:

----------


## georadar

> в связи с широким резонансом загадки...


 Блин, желтое здание очень смахивает на новострой возле моего корпуса универа. Геофак\Биофак ОНУ. А надпись соответственно должна быть на здании моего корпуса. Но я там такого не видел. Во будет номер если это так и есть :smileflag: , столько лет ходил, а никогда не обращал внимания.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Ковалевского или Нищинского.

----------


## Maksy

> Ковалевского или Нищинского.


 очень тепло, но 2gis в этом деле не поможет

----------


## Симеон

Пишоновский переулок

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Я руководствовался не Дубль-Гисом, а цветом высотки.

----------


## Скрытик

Это не Дюковская 8?

----------


## Maksy

> Я руководствовался не Дубль-Гисом, а цветом высотки.


 нет, про 2gis это общее замечание. всё мимо.  интересно то что табличка почти посреди квартала, но возможно раньше там был угол

----------


## Viktoz

Можно предположить что это Дидрихсона или спуск Ковалевского.

----------


## Alternativa

Средняя
Градоначальницкая

----------


## Pavel71

Мукачевский пер. или район парка Шевченко

----------


## Aqualux

это похоже на Ковалевского или спуск Ковалевского. Это комплекс домов от Консоль

----------


## AG-ents

Может Скидановская, но очень похоже на сауну по Дюковской, 6 ...

----------


## Maksy

да это скидановская, а табличка висит там, где возможно был угол ломанного переулка

----------


## Maksy

Пока тишина, загадаю дом с якорем

----------


## Милена-84

> Пока тишина, загадаю дом с якорем


 Канатная..начало?

----------


## osip

Где-то видела. Может Чкалова, она же Б.Аранаутская

----------


## victor.odessa

А не медицинское ли училище на Баранова,10 ? Княжеская, 10.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Маразлиевская

----------


## Maksy

> А не медицинское ли училище на Баранова,10 ? Княжеская, 10.


 Оно самое.

----------


## Пушкин

Фото 2х летней давности. Где это? И что на нём не хватает?

----------


## Маргарита

здание на Екатерининской площади. Не хватает  инициалов ))

----------


## xifedor

Греческая?

----------


## Скрытик

Ответ уже прозвучал ИМХО  :smileflag:

----------


## xifedor

> Ответ уже прозвучал ИМХО


 Это у меня эстонский чат :smileflag: . Окно открыла и ушла работать, пришла посмотрела, написала, а окно, преред тем как писать, обновить то и забыла

----------


## Де Виль

> Фото 2х летней давности. Где это? И что на нём не хватает?


 фотки не подписывай  :smileflag:

----------


## Маргарита

ну вот, только обрадовалась, что знаю, где это и еще никто не успел ответить, и вот тебе приплыли, оказывается, там еще и подписано )))

----------


## Пушкин

> ну вот, только обрадовалась, что знаю, где это и еще никто не успел ответить, и вот тебе приплыли, оказывается, там еще и подписано )))


  Ой только вырвался, не волнуйтесь плюсомёт включил :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

И я увидел якорь... Где? Наверно на скорость.

----------


## Скрытик

Екатериненская?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Фишкафе?

----------


## VikZu

Кафе, но не фиш :smileflag: . А там тоже есть? Сто раз хожу мимо...
И не Екатериненская.

----------


## Viktoz

Пивбар "Адмирал" на Арнаутской.

----------


## VikZu

Не-а :smileflag:

----------


## Joozy

> Не-а


 может это Шкипер на б.Арнаутской

----------


## denn-73

Французский?

----------


## Katrusya

Филатова

----------


## strelecia

пр-т Шевченко

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Преображенская

----------


## VikZu

Katrusya получает +!!!
Кафе "7 футов" на Филатова.

----------


## Katrusya

> Katrusya получает +!!!
> Кафе "7 футов" на Филатова.


 Ура 
Давно я в этой темке ничего не отгадывала  :smileflag: .

----------


## Софистка

Очень рада оказаться среди знатоков Одессы - собственно ради этого я сюда и зашла!
Я пока не все 717 страниц "проработала", но надеюсь, что такой картинки здесь еще не висело.. 

Вложение 296186

Вложение 296187

----------


## Скрытик

> Очень рада оказаться среди знатоков Одессы - собственно ради этого я сюда и зашла!
> Я пока не все 717 страниц "проработала", но надеюсь, что такой картинки здесь еще не висело.. 
> 
> Вложение 296186
> 
> Вложение 296187


 Увы, вложения не открываются.

----------


## 501

> Katrusya получает +!!!
> Кафе "7 футов" на Филатова.


 Стыд и срам  каждый день там мимо бываю, и не обращала внимания

----------


## Софистка

2-ая попытка..
Вот моя загадка в 2-х ракурсах...

----------


## Буджак

Дворик на Льва Толстого?

----------


## victor.odessa

Возможно это внутренний дворик нового современного кафе или клуба.

----------


## Софистка

Это дворик! Но не на Толстого и не современный!

----------


## victor.odessa

Это не дворик на Пушкинской ?

----------


## Софистка

> Это не дворик на Пушкинской ?


 К сожалению, нет..

----------


## Софистка

Я понимаю, что дворик угадать сложно - даже если он старый и красивый  :smileflag:  - поэтому вот еще фотка:
висит себе такой узорчик в проходе во двор (прямо за воротами с искомой улицы)!

----------


## recon

> Я понимаю, что дворик угадать сложно - даже если он старый и красивый  - поэтому вот еще фотка:
> висит себе такой узорчик в проходе во двор (прямо за воротами с искомой улицы)!


 Пастера 44 
там кажется кафедра от института мечникова в подвальчике а над дверью у них узоры и фигуры из гипса

----------


## Софистка

Wow! Молодец! 
Только не знаю кафедра ли это:


Я о нем в сети ничего не нашла...

А вход во дворик шикарный:
с одной стороны позолота:


а с другой

----------


## Софистка

@recon
Вот только плюсик тебе поставить не могу - мне до него еще писать и писать.. - хотя ты очень даже заслужил!

----------


## mlch

> @recon
> Вот только плюсик тебе поставить не могу - мне до него еще писать и писать.. - хотя ты очень даже заслужил!


 Я помог  :smileflag:

----------


## Софистка

Спасибо, mlch, большое!

А мб кто-то знает что-нибудь про мастерскую Михаила Лебединского, что на фотке Одессика4?

----------


## VikZu

Много раз проходил мимо Пастера 44 и барельефы те мне нравились всегда... А вот во двор ниразу не зашел. Потому и не угадал.
Давайте лучше еще анкер загадаю.
Где этот якорек?

----------


## Pavel71

Слободка! Экипаж или учебный корпус Вышки.

----------


## VikZu

Очень далеко! Гораздо ближе к морю.

----------


## recon

> Wow! Молодец! 
> Только не знаю кафедра ли это:


 Кафедра чуть дальше была

----------


## Demon99

> Много раз проходил мимо Пастера 44 и барельефы те мне нравились всегда... А вот во двор ниразу не зашел. Потому и не угадал.
> Давайте лучше еще анкер загадаю.
> Где этот якорек?


 Черноморская может быть?

----------


## Pavel71

Музей Паустовского на Гефта.

----------


## VikZu

Это уже ближе. Но не очень. Кстати это заведение прямого оотношения к морю не имеет,  хозяин может морячил. А расположено оно хитро, не сразу найдешь, хотя довольно широко известно в узких кругах... :smileflag: .

----------


## victor.odessa

Веры Инбер ?

----------


## Милена-84

> Много раз проходил мимо Пастера 44 и барельефы те мне нравились всегда... А вот во двор ниразу не зашел. Потому и не угадал.
> Давайте лучше еще анкер загадаю.
> Где этот якорек?


 р-н жд больницы может....

----------


## VikZu

пока все мимо. Ближе всего Черноморская.

----------


## Vaita

Я , кажется, знаю, но не знаю как точно объяснить. Возле магазина САЛОН (между Французским и Шевченко) улочка идет паралельно Довженко.(Романа Кармена?)

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я знаю, но не знаю как точно объяснить. Возле магазина САЛОН (между Французским и Шевченко) улочка идет паралельно Довженко.(Романа Кармена?)


 Вы имеете ввиду Шампанский переулок ?

----------


## Vaita

Не, Шампанский дальше, а это между Довженко и Гагарина по морской стороне

----------


## victor.odessa

> Не, Шампанский дальше, а это между Довженко и Гагарина по морской стороне


 Кирпичный переулок ?

----------


## Vaita

Да нет же. Между Фр.бульваром и Шевченко.

----------


## VikZu

Vaita Вы правы! Это Романа Кармена 7, салон красоты "Паша".
по слухам небесного оттенка.
Вон даже на якоре с другой стороны написано-ПАША.
Получите заслуженный +

----------


## Vaita

Вчера вечером шли из гостей по этой дороге. И я его в темноте заприметила ))) Еще бросилась в глаза жуткая стена напротив, вся ободранная такая, элитный район, блин...

----------


## VikZu

Стенка-забор бывшего 1го пивзавода. Я хожу мимо нее каждый божий будничный день, на работу и назад. А трущоб в этом районе -много еще.

----------


## denn-73

раз зашла речь о якорях, то вот

----------


## Алекс-75

Это не возле ресторана "Коламбус"(8-я станция Фонтана, возле моря)

----------


## denn-73

> Это не возле ресторана "Коламбус"(8-я станция Фонтана, возле моря)


 нет, не там

----------


## Jaak Logus

Не знаю, где спросить, поэтому здесь:

Где в городе можно приобрести фотоальбом «Одесса на старых открытках», речь о котором шла здесь?

----------


## Скрытик

> Не знаю, где спросить, поэтому здесь:
> 
> Где в городе можно приобрести фотоальбом «Одесса на старых открытках», речь о котором шла здесь?


 Спросите в Доме книги.

----------


## xifedor

В октябре его проще и дешевле всего было приобрести через Всемирный клуб одесситов. На книжке тоже можно было, но на порядок дороже. Ещё дочтаточно часто автор книги был замечен по воскресеньям на сходке коллекционеров, возможно стоит спросить у него лично. Подробнее, если Вас интересует, могу расспросить мужа (где, как, почем), т.к. это он покупал мне в подарок.

----------


## Viktoz

> раз зашла речь о якорях, то вот


 Кафе Робин-Бобин на Арнаутской

----------


## Richard

Проходил вчера мимо России - очень уж домик смутил  До боли напоминает первые, дореволючионные трамвайные остановки.





Помнится на повороте Французский б-р -Пионерская, от линии 5-го маршрута отпочковывалась ветка в сторону "России", правда это был тупик метров в 10. Потом и его засыпали. Кто в курсе - это действительно конечная 5-го трамвая? Где ж он там мог разворачиваться? Или там была конечная по типу бывшего 19-го трамвая - вышел с одной площадки, перешел на заднюю и поехал задом наперед?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> Помнится на повороте Французский б-р -Пионерская, от линии 5-го маршрута отпочковывалась ветка в сторону "России", правда это был тупик метров в 10. Потом и его засыпали. Кто в курсе - это действительно конечная 5-го трамвая? Где ж он там мог разворачиваться? Или там была конечная по типу бывшего 19-го трамвая - вышел с одной площадки, перешел на заднюю и поехал задом наперед?


 Судя по этой схеме трамвай ходили до берега моря. На спуске от России вроде тоже можно заметить остатки колеи.

----------


## Richard

> Судя по этой схеме трамвай ходили до берега моря. На спуске от России вроде тоже можно заметить остатки колеи.


 А где же на этой схеме "Россия"? Я вижу кусок только до пр. Гагарина (Б*А*таническая ул.  :smileflag:  ). и дачи Маразли. Я имел в виду вот этот кусок:

----------


## mlch

> Проходил вчера мимо России - очень уж домик смутил  До боли напоминает первые, дореволючионные трамвайные остановки.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Помнится на повороте Французский б-р -Пионерская, от линии 5-го маршрута отпочковывалась ветка в сторону "России", правда это был тупик метров в 10. Потом и его засыпали. Кто в курсе - это действительно конечная 5-го трамвая? Где ж он там мог разворачиваться? Или там была конечная по типу бывшего 19-го трамвая - вышел с одной площадки, перешел на заднюю и поехал задом наперед?


 Я думаю. что это была диспетчерская. а возможно и конечная 16-го маршрута с приведенной схемы. Надо бы на сайт к OMF заглянуть для уточнения, но нет сейчас времени.

----------


## Jaak Logus

Да я понял о каком вы "куске" говорите. Сам в детстве бегал по нему  На схеме написано, что маршрут №16 ходил до берега моря, вокруг были дачи, значит единственный путь был по прямой, как раз до конца Французского, мимо России.

----------


## denn-73

> Кафе Робин-Бобин на Арнаутской


 снова мимо

----------


## Pavel71

Якорь на Маразлиевской "Лобстер"?

----------


## denn-73

не-а

----------


## Alternativa

Может быть кафе над Комсомольским пляжем?

----------


## denn-73

> Может быть кафе над Комсомольским пляжем?


 прошу уточнить, не знаю где это

----------


## Alternativa

> прошу уточнить, не знаю где это


 Слева от желтого камня, возле лодочной станции (бывшей), между Ланжероном и Отрадой, где-то так  :smileflag:

----------


## Fankoni

Может Вилла Отрада !?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Не знаю, где спросить, поэтому здесь:
> 
> Где в городе можно приобрести фотоальбом «Одесса на старых открытках», речь о котором шла здесь?


 Подойдите в Литературный музей. Отдел, где продают книги называется "Остров сокровищ". Месяц назад он стоил 1.200 гривен. Я покупал книгу "100 великих Одесситов". Рекомендую купить. В сентябре планируют запустить одноимённый проект.

----------


## denn-73

да это Вилла Отрада

----------


## Velena

> вдоль трам линии от 15 к 16ст. тянется,  
> от больницы до круга 18 - 19 трамвая. как называется, не помню.


 санаторий им.Горького?

----------


## Jaak Logus

> санаторий им.Горького?


 Похоже, но в санатории Горького, в том месте нет цветников.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

> Проходил вчера мимо России - очень уж домик смутил  До боли напоминает первые, дореволючионные трамвайные остановки.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Помнится на повороте Французский б-р -Пионерская, от линии 5-го маршрута отпочковывалась ветка в сторону "России", правда это был тупик метров в 10. Потом и его засыпали. Кто в курсе - это действительно конечная 5-го трамвая? Где ж он там мог разворачиваться? Или там была конечная по типу бывшего 19-го трамвая - вышел с одной площадки, перешел на заднюю и поехал задом наперед?


 Домик - таки-да трамвайная остановка. Когда трамвай был еще узкоколейным, то линия по Французскому бульвару шла именно сюда и заканчивалась тупиком.

Тот тупик, о котором вы говорите - это остатки служебного разворота "треугольником", который использовался в 70-х гг. во время ремонта путей на ул. Пионерской и Генуэзской. Точно такой же служебный тупик до начала 2000-х гг. сохранялся в Люстдорфе, еще один был на ул. Жуковского и последний остался в пер. Ляпунова.

----------


## Richard

> Домик - таки-да трамвайная остановка. Когда трамвай был еще узкоколейным, то линия по Французскому бульвару шла именно сюда и заканчивалась тупиком.


 Спасибо, я так и знал что придет Кайзер и все объяснит  :smileflag:  
Грустно смотреть. Это ж историческое здание. Вот нашелся бы дядя с кошельком, взявшийся за восстановление

----------


## K_McKormik

а где это можно увидеть ?

----------


## Буджак

Итальянский бульвар. То бишь Томаса.

----------


## K_McKormik

> Итальянский бульвар. То бишь Томаса.


 жутко холодно, но архитектура таки да, похожа.

----------


## mlch

> а где это можно увидеть ?


 Мечникова 46

----------


## Скрытик

Конная?

----------


## K_McKormik

Все, пришел mlch и конец загадке.

----------


## mlch

> Все, пришел mlch и конец загадке.


 Ну, я же не часто захожу.  Но тут просто знал наверняка. :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> Похоже, но в санатории Горького, в том месте нет цветников.

----------


## Jaak Logus

*Velena*
Этим фото вы хотите сказать, что санаторий Горького - большой?

Имелось в виду место, находящееся возле закрытых ворот, в районе грота, котрые ближе к аптеке и гастроному.

----------


## VikZu

Как я понимаю можно загадку выложить?
Вот вам "нивеллировочная" марка, сейчас пишут через одно Л. Заделана в стену красивого, образца промышленной архитектуры, через 10 лет после его постройки. Загадка сложная, потому как хотя место общедоступное, ходят там только местные работники. Я сам обнаружил ее случайно, ища удачную точку съемки другого образца промышленной архитектуры начала прошлого века.
Итак где?

----------


## mlch

> Ка я понимаю можно загадку выложить?
> Вот вам "нивеллировочная" марка, сейчас пишут через одно Л. Заделана в стену красивого, образца промышленной архитектуры, через 10 лет после его постройки. Загадка сложная, потому как хотя место общедоступное, ходят там только местные работники. Я сам обнаружил ее случайно, ища удачную точку съемки другого образца промышленной архитектуры начала прошлого века.
> Итак где?


 Это не трамвайное депо?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ка я понимаю можно загадку выложить?
> Вот вам "нивеллировочная" марка, сейчас пишут через одно Л. Заделана в стену красивого, образца промышленной архитектуры, через 10 лет после его постройки. Загадка сложная, потому как хотя место общедоступное, ходят там только местные работники. Я сам обнаружил ее случайно, ища удачную точку съемки другого образца промышленной архитектуры начала прошлого века.
> Итак где?


 Предположение - во дворе дома Папудова

----------


## mlch

> Предположение - во дворе дома Папудова


 Дом Папудова построен в 1846 году...

----------


## Viktoz

Может это Успенская 40? Бывшее констр.бюро - завод.

----------


## VikZu

По профилю здания, ближе всего к истине предположение mlch. Это здание НЕ жилое, и никогда им не было, оно с момента свей постройки использовалось только по первоначальному назначению, но не трамвайное депо... mlch на этот раз с первой попытки убить интригу не смог.  :smileflag:

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Может библиотека, например Горького, хоть и не пром.здание

----------


## VikZu

Нет. 
Но это здание видит пол города почти каждый день, хотя издалека. Еще очень многие видят его довольно близко, прямо напротив себя, но перейти и посмотреть поближе или лень, или времени нет. А народ который в нем работает скорее всего на эту страницу не ходок и не ездец.

----------


## Viktoz

Насосные станции на Водопроводной?
Здание оружейного дома, или пожарка за зданием управления ЖД.

----------


## VikZu

Viktoz -горячо! Но это здание общедоступно. На насосные станции не каждый пройдет. Я загадываю только то к чему можно свободно подойти и рассмотреть.

----------


## K_McKormik

Рискну предположить - один из корпусов мореходки на Дидрихсона, напротив строительного ?

а еще может быть здание перед ЖД вокзалом, через переулок от пожарки и оружейного дома.

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Может больница или станция скорой помощи?

----------


## Viktoz

Может на кладбище склеп какой-то, или часовня?

----------


## VikZu

Далековато, однако вас K_McKormik и АнастасияЮ понесло...: По прежнему ближе всех  по месту  -Viktoz.  Кстати к этой марке можно свободно подойти и рассмотреть во всех подробностях. Вот только проходят близко только работники этого заведения, остальные любуются зданием обычно метров за 30. Но это не кладбище, не склеп и не культовое сооружение. На склепах кстати марки не ставят... :smileflag:

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Думал Одесский ж/д вокзал, но даты не сходятся....
И все равно, не покидает ощущение, что "каким-то боком" здание имеет отношение к рельсовому транспорту

----------


## Скрытик

Может это пожарка возле вокзала?

----------


## VikZu

Скрытик 


> Может это пожарка возле вокзала?


 На это я уже отвечал-нет.

serg_anatol 


> Думал Одесский ж/д вокзал, но даты не сходятся....
> И все равно, не покидает ощущение, что "каким-то боком" здание имеет отношение к рельсовому транспорту


 А теперь и по смыслу горячо!
Эх нет тут убийц интриг mlch и др. Они бы счас вмиг разгадали. Я практически уже дал точную наводку.

----------


## Viktoz

Станция Одесса Малая?

----------


## Безам

Где эти двери? Подсказка: центр города.

----------


## VikZu

Безам Вы спешите! 


> Безам	 Где эти двери? Подсказка: центр города.


  но не очень, :smileflag:  так как предыдущая загадка взята! Да Viktoz это здание станции Одесса малая почти напротив посадочной платформы. Многие из вас ожидая посадки на электричку разглядывали это здание, и я тоже. Почти все проезжая по Люстдорфской дороге в районе моста могли его увидеть только подняв глаза, как и я. Но я подошел ближе только вчера. :smileflag:

----------


## K_McKormik

Безам,
двери - видел похожее или на Греческой или на Троицкой.

----------


## Безам

> Безам,
> двери - видел похожее или на Греческой или на Троицкой.


 Близко, но не там.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Александровский пр-т. или Еврейская?

----------


## Безам

> Александровский пр-т. или Еврейская?


 Правильно, Александровский проспект, напротив "Книжки".

----------


## Пушкин

Где?

----------


## Безам

> Где?


 Пушкинская?  :smileflag:

----------


## ДЯДЯ ВИТЯ

> Безам Вы спешите!  но не очень, так как предыдущая загадка взята! Да Viktoz это здание станции Одесса малая почти напротив посадочной платформы. Многие из вас ожидая посадки на электричку разглядывали это здание, и я тоже. Почти все проезжая по Люстдорфской дороге в районе моста могли его увидеть только подняв глаза, как и я. Но я подошел ближе только вчера.


 Порт Одесса!

----------


## Freez

> Где?


 Русский театр

----------


## Пушкин

> Русский театр


 Браво!

----------


## VikZu

А вот загадка на скорость.
Где стоит Ильич? 
Памятников Ленину в Одессе почти не осталось. Я знаю, что дальше памятника на Куликовом поле продержался бюст на судоремонтном заводе, Не знаю правда цел ли он до сих пор. Этот Ленин ухожен, но надписей никаких нет. Итак знатоки, где стоит Ленин?

----------


## Jaak Logus

В детской больнице на Красном кресте?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> ....где стоит Ленин?


 Похожий Ильич, годиков этак 20 назад, стоял во дворе(ах) по ул. Новосельского между Спиридоновской (Горького) и Тираспольской (1905 г.)

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Именно в Одессе? Я знаю, есть санаторий в Затоке, где есть така статуя и ещё пару яро-коммунистических, за которіми ухаживают

----------


## Pavel71

Санаторий Чкалова

----------


## VikZu

murzilla77  Да! Таки на скорость. Извиняюсь за отсутствие. А в "Чкалова" не Ленин стоит, а Чкалов.

----------


## Jaak Logus

На фото представлено одно и тоже место в разные времена года. Где оно находится?

----------


## strelecia

Скверик Итальянский бульвар

----------


## strelecia

Или бывшая Чижикова

----------


## Jaak Logus

*strelecia*
Совершенно верно и оперативно!

----------


## kravshik

Всем привет,может и было ,за всем не уследишь,подумаем???

----------


## Vaita

Маразлиевская?

----------


## victor.odessa

Гоголя,2 -?

----------


## Скрытик

Мне тоже сильно МТБ напоминает, только ракурс не могу понять.

----------


## Vaita

А сне кажется, что там цвет стен другой, хотя...

----------


## victor.odessa

Снимок, похоже сделан со стороны бульвара им.М.М.Жванецкого из какой то сторожки (строительного вагончика).Нет, это балкон.

----------


## Милена-84

у меня ощущение института....
но не Гоголя, я тут местная  :smileflag: ))

----------


## victor.odessa

> у меня ощущение института....
> но не Гоголя, я тут местная ))


 Хорошо. А дворец студентов -?

----------


## Maksy

Преображенская 4 снято с противоположной стороны (преображенская 1)

----------


## Милена-84

> Хорошо. А дворец студентов -?


 


> Преображенская 4 снято с противоположной стороны (преображенская 1)


 я думаю где-то этот район тож, но не Гоголя...

----------


## denn-73

Польская или Воронцовский

----------


## Милена-84

ВСЕ ЗНАЮ 100% ЭТО Преображенская.снято со 2го этажа балкончика. Просто зеленый дом теперь красивый (кстати полностью выкуплен одним человеком :smileflag: )

----------


## victor.odessa

> ВСЕ ЗНАЮ 100% ЭТО Преображенская.снято со 2го этажа балкончика. Просто зеленый дом теперь красивый (кстати полностью выкуплен одним человеком)


 И таки да Шахский дворец -?

----------


## Maksy

> И таки да Шахский дворец -?


 И так и нет  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

Maksy +1, молодец отгадал и Милена-84 тоже справилась.

----------


## kravshik

подумаем дальше?

----------


## Скрытик

И снова Преображенская?  :smileflag:

----------


## georadar

> подумаем дальше?


 Развалины синагоги (за синагогу не уверен) на территории радиорынка?

----------


## denn-73

очень похоже на кирху, до рестоврации

----------


## Maksy

Это кирха до реконструкции. 
А материализовать + можно?

----------


## kravshik

Maksy ! тебе опять +1, прямо в точку,а denn-73 тоже был почти рядом.

давайте тоже что нибудь ,тоже хочется повспоминать...

----------


## kravshik

более простое...

----------


## Милена-84

> более простое...


 плохо там ориентируюсь, по-моему возле малиновского суда, вернее напротив

----------


## K_McKormik

> более простое...


 Алексеевский храм ?

----------


## kravshik

Милена,напомни пожалуйста ,а где у нас нынче малиновский суд,а то они так нынче мигрируют,если я не ошибаюсь ,то был на Гайдара?

Все нашел,где суд,он сейчас возле джутовой фабрики бывшей,но это не там -холодно!

----------


## kravshik

Нет, не Алексеевский

----------


## Милена-84

> Милена,напомни пожалуйста ,а где у нас нынче малиновский суд,а то они так нынче мигрируют,если я не ошибаюсь ,то был на Гайдара?


 нет, не Гайдара...(вообщем я как незнайка..забыла улицу)
стадион стройгидравлики...
СТУСА

----------


## Sergey-Od

Сквер на Фрунзе/Моисеенко

----------


## Jaak Logus

> нет, не Гайдара...(вообщем я как незнайка..забыла улицу)
> стадион стройгидравлики...
> СТУСА


 А, это храм на территории складов возле АЗС? Стуса, 2б

----------


## Милена-84

> А, это храм на территории складов возле АЗС? Стуса, 2б


 я именно это имею в виду, только напротив АЗС

----------


## Ginger

> ВСЕ ЗНАЮ 100% ЭТО Преображенская.снято со 2го этажа балкончика. Просто зеленый дом теперь красивый (кстати полностью выкуплен одним человеком)


 Пооффтоплю :smileflag: 
И не только он, ещё часть внутреннего дома. Но я так понимаю, это как второй корпус
В любом случае, спасибо, что не сравняли с землёй, теперь хоть посмотреть приятно.  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

Нет не на Стуса, прохладно,а вернее даже холодно...

----------


## georadar

> более простое...


 или французский бульвар или успенская 4 Б. там такого цвета церквушки небольшие есть

----------


## Ginger

Либо может в Михайловском?
Давно там не была, но часовенку собирались грандиозно реконструировать :smileflag:

----------


## Безам

А разве это не фрагмент монастыря на 16 ст.Фонтана?

----------


## Ginger

> А разве это не фрагмент монастыря на 16 ст.Фонтана?


 Вполне вероятно. Во всяком случае по цвету

----------


## verda

А не церковка на конечной 2-го троллейбуса?

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Удельный переулок

----------


## georadar

> Удельный переулок


 Я тоже эту имел в виду, только не знал как называется :smileflag:  Знаю что на французском, между пироговской и семинарской...


Что-то автор загадки пропал

----------


## Дудка

Рискну предположить, что это церковь в Удельном переулке, которая принадлежит Русской Истинно-Православной Церкви, так называемым катакомбникам.

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

И я за Удельный переулок. Ставлю плюс первому, кто назвал это место.

----------


## VikZu

> И я за Удельный переулок. Ставлю плюс первому, кто назвал это место.


 А зря!
В Удельном купол один и над квадратной простой четырехскатной крышей. Вот посмотрите на фото. 
Я лично думаю что это церковь сразу за пересыпскими мостами. Где-то в р-не ул Церковной по 2GIS.Было и ее фото у меня. Если найду -выложу. Хотя похоже на ворота на входе во двор (на фото в правом нижнем углу). Ракурс непривычный....

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

А там не сама церковь была, а, если я не ошибаюсь, очень интересный ракурс куполов над аркой.

----------


## VikZu

> А там не сама церковь была, а, если я не ошибаюсь, очень интересный ракурс куполов над аркой.


 Да, наверно. Я уже поправился. Ждем автора загадки, хотя прцентов на 90 я согласен и можно новую загадку загадывать. А первой была


> Сегодня, 19:04	Вверх   #14478
> АнастасияЮ


  Поздравляю с наградой!

----------


## kravshik

АнастасияЮ первой признала точное место, так же и Kaiser_Wilhelm_II уточнил местонахождение. Всем плюсы!!! 

Полной фотки ответа выложить не смогу, а хотелось бы, вижу ее уже показали, да это арка при входе в храм. Точка съемки с главной аллеи Отрады. Всем спасибо!!!

----------


## kravshik

Так что у нас дальше? Давайте еще немножечко подумаем за Одессу! 
Уступаю очередь другим, а я пока еще что-то найду интересное.

----------


## Velena

На скорость. Где товарищи так мирно беседуют?

----------


## kravshik

Санаторий который находиться на улице Гаршина, название буду вспоминать, если не ошибаюсь.

----------


## Velena

> Санаторий который находиться на улице Гаршина, название буду вспоминать, если не ошибаюсь.


 нет)

----------


## georadar

санаторий Горького на 16 фонтана?

----------


## Velena

> санаторий Горького на 16 фонтана?


 далековато будет)

----------


## denn-73

а мне кажется это дом отдыха на 13 Фонтана

----------


## Velena

> а мне кажется это дом отдыха на 13 Фонтана


 ближе конечно, но не там)

----------


## georadar

в санатории на дмитрия донского 5? (который возле 10й станции)

----------


## Velena

> в санатории на дмитрия донского 5? (который возле 10й станции)


 приближаемся, но очень медленно)

----------


## georadar

в такой тематике помню памятник Дзержинскому в санатории Одесса... который был кгбшным когда-то)))

----------


## Velena

> в такой тематике помню памятник Дзержинскому в санатории Одесса... который был кгбшным когда-то)))


 Похоже, он и сейчас сбушный)но это не там)

----------


## georadar

заинтриговали беседующие товарищи... Горький болел туберкулёзом и по настоянию Ленина лечился за границей... исходя из этого думаю что товарищи сидят в каком-то таком санатории... Французский бульвар 40 может? но я там часто рядом хожу и такого не видел. есть ещё парочка туберкулёзных санаториев, но они отпали.

мне уже за активное участие можно ставить +)))

----------


## Velena

> заинтриговали беседующие товарищи... Горький болел туберкулёзом и по настоянию Ленина лечился за границей... исходя из этого думаю что товарищи сидят в каком-то таком санатории... Французский бульвар 40 может? но я там часто рядом хожу и такого не видел. есть ещё парочка туберкулёзных санаториев, но они отпали.
> 
> мне уже за активное участие можно ставить +)))


 логика конечно в ваших рассуждениях есть)по адресу Франбуль , 40 эти товарищи не замечены)

----------


## georadar

Последние варианты у меня. Туберкулёзный санаторий в кирпичном переулке, туберкулёзный санаторий №2 на 6й фонтана, ну и в крайнем случае санаторий общего типа им. Чкалова. Всё, версий нету больше. 
Специально взял телефонный справочник 78 года чтоб посмотреть санатории))

----------


## Velena

> т Специально взял телефонный справочник 78 года чтоб посмотреть санатории))


 С 78 года столько воды утекло)все варианты неверны(

----------


## georadar

ну они и спрятались))

----------


## Velena

> ну они и спрятались))


 да не спрятались они) не бывали вы просто в тех краях, наверное)

----------


## georadar

> да не спрятались они) не бывали вы просто в тех краях, наверное)


 да я думаю что бывал в тех краях, только по сторонам не смотрел))
надеюсь завтра знатоки быстро отгадают, а то сейчас так вяло идёт процесс, наверно все уже спят))

----------


## Velena

> да я думаю что бывал в тех краях, только по сторонам не смотрел))
> надеюсь завтра знатоки быстро отгадают, а то сейчас так вяло идёт процесс, наверно все уже спят))


 похоже на то)

----------


## georadar

уже родителей подключил к отгадыванию)) у них один вариант, санаторий Чувырина на Французском бульваре. Возле детсада и ресторана Дача. говорят что там что-то такое наблюдалось с франбуля, но не уверены что там присутствует Горький))

----------


## Velena

> уже родителей подключил к отгадыванию)) у них один вариант, санаторий Чувырина на Французском бульваре. Возле детсада и ресторана Дача. говорят что там что-то такое наблюдалось с франбуля, но не уверены что там присутствует Горький))


 Нет товарищей в Чувырина, увы(.Да и Чувырина не возле Дачи)

----------


## georadar

> Нет товарищей в Чувырина, увы(.Да и Чувырина не возле Дачи)


 говорят что там когда-то было что-то относящееся к Чувырина...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Предположу, что территория санатория на пр-те Шевченко, в р-не пл. 10-го Апреля?

----------


## Velena

> Предположу, что территория санатория на пр-те Шевченко, в р-не пл. 10-го Апреля?


 ВЫ Одессу имеете ввиду? НЕт, и территориально не там

----------


## Viktoz

Может это Украина, или Ботанический сад (в конце Фр. бульвара)

----------


## denn-73

может Россия или база моряков

----------


## Velena

Это не Франбуль!

----------


## xifedor

санаторий "Красные Зори"

----------


## VikZu

> Это не Франбуль!


 Так и думал. Я франбуль  год назад обшарил весь, кроме "России". Подобных артефактов нет нигде. Есть Чкалов в тулупе, три богатыря с двумя головами и т.д. 
 Это таки Фонтан? Или вообще не в черте города...

----------


## denn-73

тогда район Аркадии - Одесса или Молдова

----------


## И.В.П.

второй заливной переулок. рядом с 4ым роддомом. ближе к стадиону. По дубль гису это называется переулок павла кравцова

----------


## kravshik

Никак не могу вспомнить ,но по впечатлениям я их видел,очень знакомо,еще мне кажется,бывший санаторий Россия?

----------


## Rain Woman

а санаториий имени горького на фонтанской дороге?

----------


## victor.odessa

> второй заливной переулок. рядом с 4ым роддомом. ближе к стадиону. По дубль гису это называется переулок павла кравцова


 Да. Возле автосборочного завода был подобный памятник.

----------


## Iriya

парк Горького на черемушках? 
или дом писателей)

----------


## mlch

Была не очень давно эта загадка. Это - возле Автосборочного завода. Пересыпь.

----------


## Velena

> Была не очень давно эта загадка. Это - возле  Автосборочного завода. Пересыпь.


 Не видела)да, это именно там, первый, назвавший это место уже получил плюсик

----------


## Maksy

Где баян?

----------


## И.В.П.

парк победы...раньше парк ленина был , это здание выходит на проспект шевченко, за остановкой дворец спорта

----------


## Maksy

> парк победы...раньше парк ленина был , это здание выходит на проспект шевченко, за остановкой дворец спорта


 не, ну я так не играю  :smileflag:

----------


## И.В.П.

сорри)))

----------


## kravshik

Продолжим...

----------


## Скрытик

Успенская?

----------


## kravshik

замерзаем....

----------


## Jaak Logus

Это бывшая "Полярная звезда" на Комсомольской.

----------


## Vicki

Семинарская

----------


## kravshik

господа форумчане и единомышленники,напомните как у нас с подсказками ,когда и сколько и в каких пределах???

----------


## kravshik

Vicki  горячо,сейчас обожжешься...

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Это уже было, Семинарская.
Прошу более внимательно относиться к выбору загадок.

----------


## kravshik

О Кайзер,милостиво прошу простить ваших подданых

ибо не ведомо им что творилось на предыдуших 70... страницах,
нашей темы за Одессу,так что если случаем повторяюсь,сорри, исправлюсь,

и еще вопрос,как считаем правильный ответ на вопрос,улица,или надо как мне кажется уточнять само строение-здание,так чтобы ответ был точный или будем проще???

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

По ситуации. Когда - улица, когда - квартал, а когда - и конкретный дом.

----------


## kravshik

а как это понимать
если это возле автосборочного ,то почему приближаемся или ближе,это же насколько "ближе"???


Цитата:
Сообщение от denn-73 Посмотреть сообщение
а мне кажется это дом отдыха на 13 Фонтана
ближе конечно, но не там) 


Цитата:
Сообщение от georadar Посмотреть сообщение
в санатории на дмитрия донского 5? (который возле 10й станции)
приближаемся, но очень медленно)

----------


## VikZu

Был недавно в одном не совсем веселом месте и наткнулся на это...
Весенним чувствам везде есть место! 
А кто догадается где это?
И еще, с МАЕМ Вас форумчане!

----------


## NeMo

> Был недавно в одном не совсем веселом месте и наткнулся на это...
> Весенним чувствам везде есть место! 
> А кто догадается где это?
> И еще, с МАЕМ Вас форумчане!


 Если вспомнить, что недавно была поминальная неделя
и принять во внимание, что место было не совсем весёлое,
то могу предположить, что событие имело место на кладбище.

PS: Алаверды, С Маем!

----------


## victor.odessa

Я разделяю Ваше предположение, но хочу обратить Ваше внимание на то, что на фотографии виден фрагмент забора, деревцо и не памятник, а камень, выкрашенный краской. И надпись: "Не плачь". Рискну предположить, что под данным камнем покоится прах чьего то четвероногого друга. Местом такого захоронения может быть одно из кладбищь или сквер. Предположим - бывшее второе еврейское кладбище.

----------


## Pavel71

Какая-то больница

----------


## VikZu

> Какая-то больница


 Да! Полплюса за мной, осталось догадаться какая,?  Ну хотя-бы в первом приближении... Загадка непростая, подскажу, -это медицинское учреждение не совсем так называется. Учреждение общедоступное, но артефакт находится в глубине его и не всякий его видит.
Есть у меня еще 2 фотоподсказки, но выложу их чуть позже, дабы не убить интригу.

----------


## Velena

пнд на Канатной?

----------


## victor.odessa

Противотуберкулёзный диспансер на Белинского-?

----------


## victor.odessa

И ещё один вариант - психиатрическая больница на Слободке -?

----------


## VikZu

> Противотуберкулёзный диспансер на Белинского-?


 Да! У урологического отделения, в глубине территории. А вот подсказки которые не понадобились. Такого деревянного барака я больше нигде в городе не видел. А на втором фото ваза под древнюю Грецию на самом входе.

----------


## kravshik

где-то мы уже это видели...................????????????

----------


## victor.odessa

Санаторий Дзержинского -?

----------


## Alternativa

Санаторий "Россия"

----------


## kravshik

Alternativa  поздравляю,точно,+1,Лева оттуда
только к сожалению бывший,сравняли с землей...

----------


## kravshik

Народ и что дальше,....ау, где загадки....

наверное все еще празднуют.....

Всех с праздником....!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## denn-73

где вот такой приветливый порожек?

----------


## victor.odessa

Это не Фруктовый пассаж Привоза -?

----------


## kravshik

Водопроводная,угол Ватманского пер.
напротив магазина "Золотой ключик",там рядом еще один есть если не ошибаюсь,S ALVE пишется

----------


## denn-73

да это Водопроводная
тогда следующая

----------


## mlch

> да это Водопроводная
> тогда следующая


 Кажется - Лермонтовский переулок.

----------


## denn-73

да точно так, что-то сегодня слишком быстро получается

----------


## denn-73

может ещё одну

----------


## kravshik

Это все хорошо,а как с первым флюгером,он то где,там же?????????????

----------


## denn-73

> Это все хорошо,а как с первым флюгером,он то где,там же?????????????


 он там есть, над левым коньком и указывает на льва :smileflag:

----------


## denn-73

э народ, активнее отгадываем, а то я вечером писать не смогу

----------


## Pavel71

район ж.д. вокзала

----------


## denn-73

> район ж.д. вокзала


 зависит в каком радиусе смотреть на вопрос :smileflag:

----------


## Pavel71

Где то район ликеро-водочного и жиркомбината

----------


## denn-73

не-а

----------


## kravshik

Похоже на Ольгиевскую,в районе -угол Княжеской

----------


## kravshik

Маразлиевская,между Успенской и Троицкой

----------


## Vicki

район Старосенной площади

----------


## sas6a

Старосеная2

----------


## kravshik

ПОхоже на Старосенную,там где такси Игал контора,возле багажки

----------


## denn-73

> Маразлиевская,между Успенской и Троицкой


 это не там, но для направления пойдёт :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

Базарная - там банк какой-то находится

----------


## kravshik

Старопортофранковская,почти угол Тираспольской,напротив диспансера.

----------


## denn-73

нет

----------


## kravshik

а КАК ПО МНЕ ТАК СУТКИ УЖЕ ПРОШЛИ.давай делись подсказками,тем более пошло жаркое отгадывание...))))

----------


## denn-73

я сам решу. а подсказку я вылажил вчера

----------


## kravshik

"- Если в первые сутки после загадывания правильного ответа не поступило, на вторые сутки можно давать одну подсказку.
- Если в течение суток после подсказки правильного ответа не было, то автор может сам дать правильный ответ, после чего может быть задана новая загадка"

 Kaiser_Wilhelm_II
Супер-модератор
Кайзер всея Германiи

----------


## kravshik

Цитата:
Сообщение от kravshik Посмотреть сообщение
Маразлиевская,между Успенской и Троицкой
это не там, но для направления пойдёт

----------


## kravshik

ок будем думать,но что-то у нас затягивается,давайте что-то еще будем думать паралельно...с этим,я смотрю только мы с denn-73 в основном всех развлекаем,ау народ просыпайтесь,будет же интереснее ,заодно и город узнаем поближе...

----------


## denn-73

тут ключевые слова "автор может ", т.е. на личное усмотрение

----------


## flyer-korowka

Не Приморская часом?

----------


## Omega

Начало Воровского?

----------


## denn-73

> Начало Воровского?


 ближе

----------


## kravshik

Колись уже,или давай если не против ,дальше пойдем,...твоя тоже в силе останется,а можно еще более "теплую" подсказку,я так понял что в районе Маразлиевской

----------


## Omega

> ближе


 Лидерсовский?

----------


## sas6a

Пантелеймоновская?

----------


## denn-73

всё не то, предидущий вариант Омеги остаётся ближе всех

----------


## Omega

Карантинный переулок

----------


## denn-73

ещё один выстрел и попадёте

----------


## Omega

Чкалова?

----------


## denn-73

ну нет

----------


## Omega

Тогда, пожалуйста, конкретнее, куда стрелять?

----------


## Vicki

Белинского

----------


## denn-73

попробуйте ещё

----------


## kravshik

да давай уже дальше подсказки,раз не осиливаем,все равно уже близко,не интригуй,
и дальше поедем ,

PS. пока не сдаемся,думаем,но уже интересно

----------


## kravshik

может есть просто еще  фрагменты здания,так давай фотоподсказки,тоже вариант

----------


## Vicki

Итальянский бульвар

----------


## denn-73

вас уносит не туда

----------


## Vicki

Новая

----------


## Vicki

Не могу вспомнить, но точно где-то видела оч часто

----------


## denn-73

> Новая


 и плюсик уходит Vicki  правда улица уже называется Черновола

----------


## Vicki

да, этот дом мне нравится - напротив живет крестный моего сына ))) и дочки )))

----------


## Omega

Кирова

----------


## Vicki

спасибо, Ваши загадки мне нра

----------


## denn-73

вот такой вопрос

----------


## kravshik

ЭХ опередил, я думал что-то загадать,ладно, 

Жуковского,угол Польской ,какой-то банк

----------


## denn-73

мимо

----------


## kravshik

Краеведческий музей

----------


## denn-73



----------


## kravshik

Здание на Гаванной,искомый фасад выходит в горсад,или не прав

----------


## denn-73

не прав

----------


## Omega

Маразлиевская

----------


## denn-73

тоже нет

----------


## denn-73

что-то заснули, вот ещё фотка

----------


## Vicki

Пушкинская

----------


## denn-73

не, не там

----------


## denn-73

в виду черезвычайного интереса к загадке и дабы предупредить сообщения от Кравчика выкладываю ещё один фрагмент

----------


## Милена-84

Садовая

----------


## Demon99

Жуковского-Ришельевская...

----------


## lanos7

Ланжероновская.

----------


## denn-73

всё нет

----------


## Vaita

Екатерининская\Греческая

----------


## denn-73

нет

----------


## Алекс-75

Халтурина

----------


## denn-73

народ собиритесь

----------


## mafa82

Приморский бульвар.

----------


## denn-73

вот не рестоврированая часть дома, может поможет

----------


## Алекс-75

Садовая

----------


## mafa82

Пастера

----------


## denn-73

не то

----------


## mafa82

Ну и заинтриговал.

----------


## Пушкин

Щепкина/ Торговая?

----------


## Милена-84

Ольгиевская..

----------


## Omega

Маразлиевская?

----------


## VikZu

Канатная?

----------


## denn-73

ну вот , теперь можно сказать что приближаемся(последние 2)

----------


## Maksy

осипова / успенская

----------


## denn-73

нет, не там

----------


## Alternativa

Троицкая-Осипова

----------


## Fankoni

Может Осипова/Базарная !?

----------


## И.В.П.

екатерининская угол жуковского. дом где хуго босс магазин, либо дом на против - где магазин обувной, большой такой...

----------


## Shanti

Бунина?

----------


## donich

Бунина, кажется дом 8 (почти угол с Канатной)

----------


## Пушкин

Греческая/канатная

----------


## K_McKormik

малая арнаутская ? десь в районе пересечения с екатерининской

----------


## denn-73

обстрел законьчился ничем, всё в молоко
что и подсказывать не знаю, дом углавой, разделён на два адресса, один номер на одной улице, другой на другой.

----------


## Alternativa

Может где-то в районе Белинского!?

----------


## denn-73

да свой плюс вы заработали честно, а вторая улица?

----------


## Alternativa

Лермонтовский переулок

----------


## denn-73

ну конечно Лермонтовский 13 и Белинского 5

----------


## Alternativa



----------


## AG-ents

Где, на какой улице в центре Одессы цветет сакура ?

----------


## denn-73

это разве не парк Шевченко?

----------


## AG-ents

> это разве не парк Шевченко?


 Нет, улица оживленная - машины так и снуют   :smileflag:

----------


## Viktoz

Тут как говориться - пальцем в небо.
или Торговая (ниже от Пастера), Пастера от Торговой в сторону Сов. Армии, или Ольгиевская.

----------


## AG-ents

> Тут как говориться - пальцем в небо.
> или Торговая (ниже от Пастера), Пастера от Торговой в сторону Сов. Армии, или Ольгиевская.


 Нет, не то. Правда, деревья молодые, но года два цветут точно  :smileflag:

----------


## Alternativa

Соборка,

----------


## denn-73

мне кажется Екатериненская

----------


## donich

Дерибасовская, горсад

----------


## AG-ents

Нет , все мимо ...

----------


## Viktoz

> Дерибасовская, горсад


 В горсаду есть тоже, но по фото это не там.

----------


## АнастасияЮ

10 Апреля

----------


## AG-ents

Нет, мимо ... но улица известная  

Думайте до завтра.

----------


## donich

> В горсаду есть тоже, но по фото это не там.


 Стало интересно, как по приведенному фото  удалось установить, что "это не там"?

----------


## Alenkaya

> Стало интересно, как по приведенному фото  удалось установить, что "это не там"?


 в горсаду одни цветы, а на фото больше листьев

----------


## VikZu

А может 2е фото сделано позже, и цветков распустилось больше?

----------


## Viktoz

> Стало интересно, как по приведенному фото  удалось установить, что "это не там"?


 Подумал что слишком легкая загадка получается, посмотрел  Горсадовскую фотку, тут дерево большое и старое, а  AG-ents сказал что цветет только около двух лет. Вот и написал что не там.
На фото видно  не очень широкую  улицу без трамвайных и троллейбусных проводов, так же нет растяжки  ламп уличного освещения по центру, как  на старых улицах.
Мне кажется что это Гоголя в самом начале, или в районе пл. Л.Толстого.

----------


## 501

> Стало интересно, как по приведенному фото  удалось установить, что "это не там"?


 не столько по цветам, сколько по веткам и окружающим деревьям, это действительно где-то на центральной улице...

----------


## AG-ents

> не столько по цветам, сколько по веткам и окружающим деревьям, это действительно где-то на центральной улице...


 Итак, подсказка пинкертонам !   :smileflag: 
Улица вроде как не центральная, но в историческом центре ...

----------


## Vaita

Французский бульвар?

----------


## AG-ents

> Подумал что слишком легкая загадка получается, посмотрел  Горсадовскую фотку, тут дерево большое и старое, а  AG-ents сказал что цветет только около двух лет. Вот и написал что не там.
> На фото видно  не очень широкую  улицу без трамвайных и троллейбусных проводов, так же нет растяжки  ламп уличного освещения по центру, как  на старых улицах.
> Мне кажется что это Гоголя в самом начале, или в районе пл. Л.Толстого.


 Рассуждения интересные и в общем верные,... но с ошибкой ...

----------


## 501

> Рассуждения интересные и в общем верные,... но с ошибкой ...


 То есть провода и/или троллейбусные линии там есть... просто они не попали в кадр? Правильно я понимаю?

----------


## Viktoz

Может это Ласточкина в районе Оперного?

----------


## AG-ents

> То есть провода и/или троллейбусные линии там есть... просто они не попали в кадр? Правильно я понимаю?


 Угу ... в кадр не попали

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Район площади Л. Толстого?

----------


## Viktoz

Может в районе Соборки? или возле пл. В Холодной?

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Может в районе Соборной площади, Коблевская?

----------


## AG-ents

мимо ... 

Повторяю и подсказываю еще раз - улица известная не только в Одессе !  :smileflag:

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Пушкинская, Приморский бульвар

----------


## Viktoz

Мясоедовская?

----------


## Viktoz

Старопортофранковская, Еврейская?

----------


## AG-ents

> Пушкинская, Приморский бульвар


 Ыщо подказка - пересекается с одним из вышеназванных объектов ...

Гы, будет легкий шок, когда узнаете ответ - просто надо чаще гулять в центре Одессы   :smileflag:

----------


## АнастасияЮ

У каждого разный центр... Может район Привоза

----------


## Viktoz

Заинтриговали  :smileflag: 
Греческая, Бунина, Троицкая, Успенская? Б.,М. Арнаутские?

----------


## АнастасияЮ

бульвар Жванецкого

----------


## AG-ents

> Заинтриговали 
> Греческая, Бунина, Троицкая, Успенская? Б.,М. Арнаутские?


 
Ну, наконец то !  :smileflag: 

Малая Арнаутская, 32 (между Канатной и Гимназической) - там какой-то энтузиаст целый сад развел, но места мало, деревьев разных много и они часто посажены.

P.S.
Плюсик завтра поставлю - плюсомет заклинило  :smileflag:

----------


## runner

А это кажись М.Арнатуская перед поворотом на Осипова. Или где-то рядом  :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

> А это кажись М.Арнатуская перед поворотом на Осипова. Или где-то рядом


 Если конкретно по теме, то это перед пересечением с Канатной, т.к. движение там одностороннее. Но на фотке запечатлен участок улицы М.Арнаутской от Канатной в сторону Гимназической.   :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну, наконец то ! 
> 
> Малая Арнаутская, 32 (между Канатной и Гимназической) - там какой-то энтузиаст целый сад развел, но места мало, деревьев разных много и они часто посажены.
> 
> P.S.
> Плюсик завтра поставлю - плюсомет заклинило


 Знаю я этого энтуазиаста - хороший человек.

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Где?

----------


## strelecia

Французский бульвар

----------


## Esperanto

Маразлиевская?

----------


## АнастасияЮ

> Французский бульвар


 Видно очень легкое задание. А где конкретней?

----------


## strelecia

Напротив стадиона вроде.

----------


## АнастасияЮ

> Напротив стадиона вроде.


 не там

----------


## Alternativa

Может быть где-то между Азарова и Отрадой  :smileflag: 

Или ближе к Гагарина

----------


## И.В.П.

р-н довженко

----------


## Esperanto

Французский бульвар 12?

----------


## АнастасияЮ

> Может быть где-то между Азарова и Отрадой 
> 
> Или ближе к Гагарина


 Действительно Французский бульвар 15, слева от Отрады :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

Госпиталь

----------


## Esperanto

Полное фото - в студию!

----------


## АнастасияЮ

С полным фото тяжело. Дом находится за страшненьким забором и окружен деревьями. Это максимум на что я способна :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

тоже интересно???

----------


## kravshik

Всех рад слышать,доброй ночи. на ночь чтоб подумать,находится в очень приятном районе

----------


## rossss

уютный?

----------


## Gertruda

Французский бульвар?

----------


## Дудка

Это по ул.Литературной, недалеко от комплекса Белый парус. Где-то в районе между ул. Новобереговой и Заречной.

----------


## Pavel71

Парк Шевченко район Веры Инбер

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Парковая?

----------


## kravshik

Дудка ! Поздравляю ,получаешь плюс!
прямо в точку,наверное тоже близок к этому району или тоже нравятся те места,раз так навскидку определил,давай тоже что-то,ждем.

----------


## Shanti

Отрадная

----------


## Дудка

Нет, совсем до этого района не близко живу. Просто на Пасху был там на склонах, возвертался мимо этого домика и обратил на него внимание - оригинальное строение в окружении угрюмых монстров из стекла и бетона. 
P.S. И де плюсик???

----------


## Maksy

да кстати, ув. kravshik у вас уже 50 сообщений есть, можно и плюсики раздать...

----------


## [email protected]

не знаю, выкладывали ли такое... все страницы пересмотреть нереально))
где такое?

----------


## xifedor

Кот сидит на Бунина угол Пушкинской напротив Красной и по диагонали от филармонии? Или там похожий? А над ним еще петух на шпиле сидит.

----------


## Alternativa

Канатная в районе Пироговской.

----------


## kravshik

Оригинальный кот!

----------


## Zl[email protected]

xifedor, совершенно верно!

----------


## [email protected]

а это, я думаю, посложнее будет...
сразу даю подсказку... о дворике этого дома уже шла речь

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Воронцовский переулок

----------


## Милена-84

возможно р-н бульв. Жванецкого...
(но там дом зеленый)...прям оч красиво невозможно оторваться........

----------


## Alternativa

Коблевская

----------


## xifedor

> xifedor, совершенно верно!


 Значит я все-таки не ошиблась. А + *[email protected]* Вы зажилили?

----------


## Katrusya

Новосельского

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Пастера

----------


## Lyubka

Воронцовский переулок

----------


## [email protected]

> Значит я все-таки не ошиблась. А + *[email protected]* Вы зажилили?


 к сожалению пока не имею возможности

----------


## [email protected]

правильного ответа пока нет...
даю еще один намек. дворик там весьма примечательный

----------


## strelecia

Успенская

----------


## Alternativa

Может на Гоголя

----------


## [email protected]

ладно... еще подсказка
этот дом недалеко от места из прошлой загадки с котом

----------


## И.В.П.

маразлиевская

----------


## Vicki

Пушкинская

----------


## Omega

Пушкинская,5

----------


## Maksy

Пушкинская 12

----------


## Alternativa

Канатная или Польская.

----------


## лидок

> Загадка первая.
> Что это за место? Оно имеет отношение к Гумилеву и гражданской войне в Испании.


 Шкодова гора

----------


## sas6a

Через 3 года наконец то ответили...........

----------


## kravshik

> Шкодова гора


 
Не понял,на что ответили??????????? это же дворик???????

----------


## sas6a

Лидочка ответила на 1 пост Кайзера

----------


## kravshik

А понятно,через 3 года тоже хорошо.....

----------


## Милена-84

> Шкодова гора


 нет я в шоке.....я так давно не смеялась!!!!

----------


## flyer-korowka

просто загадки закончились, идем по второму кругу...

----------


## Милена-84

> просто загадки закончились, идем по второму кругу...


 тогда стираем ответы и оставляем только картинки 
п.с. хочу разгадку парадной, поеду смотреть.Оч впечатляет!!

----------


## NeMo

Троицкая?

----------


## [email protected]

> Пушкинская 12


 да!!!

----------


## [email protected]

кому интересно, это все та же Пушкинская 12...
согласитесь, вид немного неухоженный, а ведь многие гости города заходят в дворик искусств... эх... печально это все

----------


## Маргарита

где?

----------


## denn-73

Екатериненская, Ришельевская?

----------


## Маргарита

нет

----------


## kravshik

еще вариант ,пер. Ляпунова

----------


## kravshik

а еще похоже на Гаванную

----------


## Маргарита

пока все неправильно

----------


## piryur

Напоминает какой-то дом на Маразлиевской или Пантелеймоновской...
P.S. Интерсеная оградка перед входной дверью... Но обьявление всё равно весят, достают...

----------


## Маргарита

а эта оградка часто открыта, может поэтому внимание на неё редко обращают.

Пока не угадали...

----------


## Vicki

Троицкая или Успенская

----------


## Alternativa

Польский спуск, вроде 10 :smileflag:

----------


## Маргарита



----------


## Omega

Гоголя?

----------


## Vicki

Толстого

----------


## Маргарита

> Толстого


 Тепло )))

----------


## [email protected]

а может Спиридоновская или Новосельского?

----------


## Маргарита

> а может Спиридоновская или Новосельского?


 служенный плюсик!!! Это Новосельского между Спиридоновской и Толстого ))

----------


## [email protected]

Маргарита, ой... сама не ожидала)) угадала))

----------


## [email protected]

вот сегодня только сфотографировала...
у кого какие варианты?

----------


## kravshik

Дом Навроцкого!

----------


## [email protected]

нет, не Навроцкого.

----------


## Lorien

Дерибасовская/Ласточкина (возле Моцарта) ?

----------


## Alternativa

> вот сегодня только сфотографировала...
> у кого какие варианты?


 Новосельского.

----------


## [email protected]

пока все мимо...
если так будет продолжаться, то выложу еще одну фотографию этого же здания

----------


## Freez

> вот сегодня только сфотографировала...
> у кого какие варианты?


 Морской музей

----------


## [email protected]

> Морской музей


 точно!

----------


## [email protected]

у меня есть еще загадки, но я подожду, может кто-то еще загадать желает)

----------


## Maksy

я попробую...

----------


## Alternativa

Чкалова, между Пушкинской и Л.Шмидта

----------


## Maksy

точно!

----------


## Пушкин

Это уже было

----------


## kravshik

а это??????

что знакомое....

----------


## Richard_I

> а это??????
> 
> что знакомое....


 Санаторий "Дружба" (бывший)?

----------


## kravshik

А "Дружба" ,это сорри где он ,хоть и бывший ,что-то я их малехо путаю,больше знаю в лицо!!!

----------


## Maksy

У меня загадка и вопросы: в Одессе существовало газовое освещение, не газовый ли это фонарь (или у кого есть идеи что это), и где оно находится?

----------


## victor.odessa

Похоже на Слободку

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Б.Хмельницкого, Степовая

----------


## sas6a

По моему очень похоже в Валиховском если не ошибаюсь видел подобное

----------


## Maksy

не, всё мимо

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Деволановский спуск?

----------


## flyer-korowka

> А "Дружба" ,это сорри где он ,хоть и бывший ,что-то я их малехо путаю,больше знаю в лицо!!!


 по дороге с площади 10 апреля в Аркадию, по левой стороне

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Успенская

----------


## pti4ka

Новосельского может?

----------


## Viktoz

Очень похоже на ул  10-го Апреля, вот только фонариков там таких не припомню

----------


## Maksy

тепло

----------


## cana

пер. Ляпунова

----------


## Viktoz

Мечникова

----------


## K_McKormik

скорее южная или садиковская

----------


## Maksy

рядом, но это центр

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Базарная

----------


## K_McKormik

Княжеская ?

----------


## Пушкин

Заславского или Утёсова

----------


## denn-73

Асташкина?

----------


## Maksy

ну почти...

----------


## denn-73

Щепной?

----------


## Пушкин

Дегтярная?

----------


## Maksy

ответ дам в 23.18  :smileflag:

----------


## Vicki

Это Дегтярная от Толстого до Лютеранского

----------


## Maksy

Это каретный переулок угол топольского, плюс уходит Vicki...

----------


## Пушкин

Чё то не понятно, я Дегтярную раньше назвал....?????

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Вот вам загадка. Где это?

----------


## strelecia

Это не между Разумовской и Средней?

----------


## Maksy

в малиновском районе, у ивановского моста...

----------


## Viktoz

Мне кажется что этот дом на ул. Черноморской.

----------


## VikZu

Среднефонтанская  или 2я ст. Фонтана?

----------


## Nomax

бисквитный переулок, за общежитием что на Канатную выходит

----------


## AG-ents

снималось с ул. Атамана Головатого

----------


## И.В.П.

нет это точно не среднефонтанская и не 2ая..и вообще не фонтан разве что зоопарковая...хотя нет точно не она...

----------


## victor.odessa

Похоже на Лесную (Одария) или Андреевского

----------


## Rain Woman

похоже на дома двухэтажки на адмиральском проспекте от судостроительной до гераневой

----------


## K_McKormik

> Вот вам загадка. Где это?


 это там где недостроенный путепровод, на участке от балковской до туннеля под ЖД полотном.

----------


## mittol

Люди скажите пожалуйста. в нашем городе остались дома постройки 1795г-1800гг?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Люди скажите пожалуйста. в нашем городе остались дома постройки 1795г-1800гг?


 В этой же теме откройте раздел:"Самое старое здание/строение Одессы.

----------


## Pavel71

Здание. возможно возле ж.д полотна. Район Одессы малой или поездной.

----------


## VikZu

> похоже на дома двухэтажки на адмиральском проспекте от судостроительной до гераневой


 Вряд ли... Стиль явно не тот...

----------


## kravshik

домик на  Атамана Головатого,дом перед Сахарным заводом,и после Фоксмарта,по левой стороне ,как ехать в город,перед переездом!сзади школы по Московской

----------


## victor.odessa

> домик на  Атамана Головатого,дом перед Сахарным заводом,и после Фоксмарта,по левой стороне ,как ехать в город,перед переездом!сзади школы по Московской


 Вы хотите сказать, что это Ат.Головатого,104 ? Дом перед шк №30 ? Да, но сахарный завод находится но адресу Черноморского казачества,64. Между ними дистанция огромного размера.

----------


## VikZu

Что-то наш Супер кайзер , модератор двух Германия  пропал без вести.... Сам же писал в начальном посте, что только сутки можно без подсказок жить, а потом обязательно выложь, да положь хоть фото-подсказку. хоть натурой.

----------


## kravshik

да,это домик там,за школой,его все время проезжаешь как ехать с поселка.....

----------


## victor.odessa

> да,это домик там,за школой,его все время проезжаешь как ехать с поселка.....


 Это не он. Но там есть интересный поповский домик.

----------


## VikZu

Поскольку загадчик пропал и в теме наблюдается некоторый ступор, предлагаю загадку на скорость. Где?

----------


## Esperanto

Ризовская?

----------


## Viktoz

Вегера, или Колонтаевская

----------


## sas6a

Южная

----------


## VikZu

Не-а...

----------


## Alternativa

Канатная.
Александровский проспект.

----------


## job2001

> Извините за оффтоп пожалуйста! Но помогите определить что это за здание и где оно находится. Очень нужно. Больше не к кому обратиться  Спасибо заранее! После подсказки сразу удалю!


 санаторий Аркадия на французском

----------


## Пушкин

> Поскольку загадчик пропал и в теме наблюдается некоторый ступор, предлагаю загадку на скорость. Где?


 Переулок Ониловой №3 (Базарный)

----------


## VikZu

Нет. Ближе всех были три первых ответа.

----------


## strelecia

Разумовская

----------


## Esperanto

У меня так и крутятся перед глазами эти ворота. Точно где-то в районе Староконного рынка видел недавно.
Ленинградская или Серова.

----------


## VikZu

Немного не там. Ближе к горбатому.  :smileflag:

----------


## Esperanto

Виноградная?

----------


## Alternativa

Степовая.
Средняя. :smileflag:

----------


## K_McKormik

> Поскольку загадчик пропал и в теме наблюдается некоторый ступор, предлагаю загадку на скорость. Где?


 заньковецкая ?

----------


## denn-73

Дальницкая

----------


## VikZu

Все попытки неудачные...
Потерянная цифра в дате скорее всего 9. может быть 8. Кроме Дальницкой все крутяттся примерно в правильном месте. Но никто ближе 500 м не приблизился. Пардон, K_McKormik подошел очень близко!

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Дзержинского

----------


## denn-73

Картамышевская

----------


## VikZu



----------


## strelecia

Мельницкая

----------


## strelecia

или Михайловская

----------


## denn-73

Интернациональный

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Все попытки неудачные...
> Потерянная цифра в дате скорее всего 9. может быть 8. Кроме Дальницкой все крутяттся примерно в правильном месте. Но никто ближе 500 м не приблизился. Пардон, K_McKormik подошел очень близко!


 Ну ты блин запутал: Заньковецкая очень близко, Виноградная со Средней и Степовой примерно в правильном месте, но при этом Дальницкая не в тему!!!  :smileflag: 
Район Алексеевской площади чтоли?

----------


## kokon

Лазарева или Болгарская?

----------


## VikZu

> Ну ты блин запутал: Заньковецкая очень близко, Виноградная со Средней и Степовой примерно в правильном месте, но при этом Дальницкая не в тему!!! 
> Район Алексеевской площади чтоли?


 *чтоли?* очень близко! А насчет Дальницкой, каюсь... погорячился
Но плюс уходит kokon Это Болгарская 26!

----------


## kravshik

??????????

----------


## Esperanto

> Это Болгарская 26!


 А почему загадка была "на скорость"? Чем этот дом знаменит?

----------


## Милена-84

> ??????????


 Французский бульвар..ближе к с.Россия

----------


## VikZu

> А почему загадка была "на скорость"? Чем этот дом знаменит?


 Дело в том что это фото уже гдето мелькало на этом форуме. Правда не в этой теме, а в теме посвященной улицам или домам города, точно не помню. А достаточно много здешних людей гуляют и по тем веткам.

----------


## Пушкин

> ??????????


  Отрада, возле канатной дороги?

----------


## kravshik

товарищ Гоцман, Вы таки да угадали,!!!!!!!! плюс !

----------


## kravshik

думаем дальше?????????

----------


## Omega

пл. 10-го апреля, за садами победы?

----------


## И.В.П.

труба котельной заходить можно через санаторий россия прямо по аллея ч-з центр вход потом направо по аллее и еще раз на право (если мне память не изменяет) или через базу моряков через кусты и дырку в заборе))).  но там уже все развалили, она осталась а рядом были трехэтажное здание с комнатками для отдыхающих...

----------


## Pavel71

Это больше похоже на водонапорную башню, а не на трубу.

----------


## И.В.П.

у нас она проходит под кодовым названием котельная))) ее год как развалили...

----------


## VikZu

> Это больше похоже на водонапорную башню, а не на трубу.


 Это же водокачка!!!!
*Кто возьметбилетов пачку
То получит...    ВОДОКАЧКУ!*

----------


## Пушкин

Башня, которая стояла в санатории Россия???

----------


## kravshik

> труба котельной заходить можно через санаторий россия прямо по аллея ч-з центр вход потом направо по аллее и еще раз на право (если мне память не изменяет) или через базу моряков через кусты и дырку в заборе))).  но там уже все развалили, она осталась а рядом были трехэтажное здание с комнатками для отдыхающих...


 
Ближе всего "подобрался", наверное через кусты и дырку в заборе... )))

Ты прав, только это таки да - водонапорная башня. 

И все остальные тоже молодцы!!!

----------


## kravshik

улица, улица........ одесский колорит.....

----------


## Tutsi

> улица, улица........ одесский колорит.....


 Ну не Мясоедовская это точно!

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Степовая

----------


## Viktoz

Раскидайловская

----------


## И.В.П.

приморский р-н? среднефонтанский переулок, возле слепнева?

----------


## Авоська

Похожий дворик был на Горького

----------


## K_McKormik

> улица, улица........ одесский колорит.....


 1. Чернышевского
2. староконный переулок.

----------


## Pavel71

Ленинградская или где-то в районе Староконного

----------


## kravshik

> 1. Чернышевского
> 2. староконный переулок.


 
Теплее... почти горячо. Только что из двух?

----------


## Tutsi

Староконный пер.

----------


## Pavel71

Чернышевского между Генерала Цветаева и железнодорожным переездом.

----------


## K_McKormik

> Теплее... почти горячо. Только что из двух?


 скорее чернышевского

----------


## AG-ents

Что-то все притаились ...

Тогда я загадаю: "Где растут такие подсолнухи ?"

----------


## donich

> Что-то все притаились ...
> 
> Тогда я загадаю: "Где растут такие подсолнухи ?"


 Межрейсовая база моряков?

----------


## AG-ents

> Межрейсовая база моряков?


 Нет, моряки к подсолнухам никакого отношения не имеют  :smileflag:

----------


## donich

> Нет, моряки к подсолнухам никакого отношения не имеют


 Неужели селекционный институт?

----------


## AG-ents

> Неужели селекционный институт?


 
Ну не так же буквально !  
Хотя кое-что в этом есть ...  :smileflag:

----------


## Св.Михаил

Кажется я такие в Дюковском парке видел

----------


## strelecia

В Дюковском только руины можно увидеть.

----------


## Дудка

Рискну поддержать версию с Дюковским парком, кажись там похожие подсолнухи возле здания бывшего дворца (то ли колхозником, то ли крестьян), короче там где в советские времена сельхозярмарки проходили. Там две похожие клумбы с подсолнухами остались.

----------


## denn-73

я тоже голосую за Дюковский

----------


## Св.Михаил

Не подмазывайтесь, на всех плюсов не хватит )))))

----------


## AG-ents

> Рискну поддержать версию с Дюковским парком, кажись там похожие подсолнухи возле здания бывшего дворца (то ли колхозником, то ли крестьян), короче там где в советские времена сельхозярмарки проходили. Там две похожие клумбы с подсолнухами остались.


 Вам, как за полный ответ и Св.Михаилу , как за первый правильный, поставлю плюсики чуть позже (сейчас ожидаю подвоза патронов к плюсомету). 

Вот, на позапрошлых выходных отдыхал с друзьями и загадка зародилась  :smileflag:

----------


## Viktoz

Бульвар Искусств (Жванецкого).

----------


## VikZu

> Бульвар Искусств (Жванецкого).


 ???????????
Не успел 
Уже ответили.
Бывает :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]

ну это должны быстренько отгадать!
где у нас такое есть?)))

----------


## Vicki

Маяковского, 8 или 6
у меня подруга живет в этом дворе и рассказывала, что эта табличка - новодел. живет у них сосед, который лет 10-15 решил бросить пить, табличку соорудил для поддержания боевого духа. на не удалось ему это, продолжает попивать с переменным успехом. а руки у него умелые, он еще витражи настоящие делал, они в дворовом флигеле на первом этаже. вот так мне рассказывали.

----------


## georadar

> ну это должны быстренько отгадать!
> где у нас такое есть?)))


 Да было это. Отгадка в моём посте №13455 на 673 странице :smileflag:  Загадка прошла незамеченной и я даже не получил плюса

----------


## mlch

> Да было это. Отгадка в моём посте №13455 на 673 странице Загадка прошла незамеченной и я даже не получил плюса


 Это было и гораздо раньше. Но плюс даю.  :smileflag:

----------


## georadar

*Viktoz, mlch*
Спасибо. Ответил взаимностью :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]

ну простите, что повторилась. 
просто невозможно все перечитать)

----------


## Richard_I

Новая загадка, если уже была - снимаю вопрос.

----------


## Maksy

Космонавтов, 10 квартал

----------


## Richard_I

> Космонавтов, 10 квартал


 Может там тоже такая табличка есть, но снималось не там ...

----------


## Pavel71

Сегедская

----------


## Richard_I

> Сегедская


 неа

----------


## Pavel71

УСПЕНСКАЯ

----------


## Richard_I

> УСПЕНСКАЯ


 нет, но ближе, чем Сегедская  :smileflag:

----------


## Pavel71

Екатерининская.

----------


## Richard_I

> Екатерининская.


 Нет

----------


## Alternativa

> Новая загадка, если уже была - снимаю вопрос.
> Вложение 334655


 Может где-то в районе улиц, Горького или Челюскинцев !?

----------


## Richard_I

> Может где-то в районе улиц, Горького или Челюскинцев !?


 Нет, "центровее" берем

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Решельевская

----------


## Richard_I

> Решельевская


 Нет, заходим с другой стороны ...

----------


## Alternativa

Преображенская
Островидова

----------


## Joozy

Некрасова

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Район ул. Польской и Бунина?

----------


## mlch

> ну простите, что повторилась. 
> просто невозможно все перечитать)


 Так вроде никто и не винит  А табличка, действительно, интересная. Стала уже достопримечательностью "местного значения". :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Новая загадка, если уже была - снимаю вопрос.
> Вложение 334655


 Предположу, что Греческая.

----------


## Richard_I

Ближе всех Alternativa и Joozy
Выкладываю подсказку и включаю секундомер

----------


## Demon99

Софиевская 5б!

----------


## Richard_I

> Софиевская 5б!


 Браво! + уходит победителю

----------


## VikZu

Загадка сложная, но по опубликовании разгадки Вы будете сначала смеятся...вообще-то это МАФ. :smileflag: 
Где стоит ангел с отломаным левым крылом.

----------


## Скрытик

Тещин мост?

----------


## osip

Предположу Аркадию. Не помню есть ли там сечас пальмы, но задний фон на фото наводит на мысль об Аркадии.

----------


## VikZu

:smileflag: Не-а :smileflag: 
Тещин мост холодно, Аркадия чуть теплее. 
Вообще-то эта фотозагадка, очень характеризует одесситов старшего поколения. И не пахнет в этом месте пальмами...

----------


## Katrusya

> Загадка сложная, но по опубликовании разгадки Вы будете сначала смеятся...вообще-то это МАФ.
> Где стоит ангел с отломаным левым крылом.


 Ну если это МАФ, то надо к Танцовщице обратиться, она у нас спец по этому делу.

Предположу - Фрунцузский бульвар, в одном из санаториев или ботанический сад.

----------


## VikZu

> Ну если это МАФ, то надо к Танцовщице обратиться, она у нас спец по этому делу.
> 
> Предположу - Фрунцузский бульвар, в одном из санаториев или ботанический сад.


 Вы правы по первому и по вторму пункту, это Фрабуль, однако точно вы не попали. Это не санаторий и не Ботсад. Плюс конечно уже Вам зарезервирован, однако этого мало. Все кто давно гадают на этой ветке, совершенно точно знают, где это находится. Надо только вспомнить... :smileflag: 
Я бы выложил фотоподсказку однако она лежит на другом компьютере, и будет доступна мне только вечером.
Итак до вечера... :smileflag:

----------


## Katrusya

Ну тогда - магазин "Ваш Сад"

----------


## Св.Михаил

Если строить логическую цепочку, то "будете смеяться" - "отломанное крыло" - Чкалов?

----------


## denn-73

ну может как-то связан с церквушкой "Филатова", к ней примыкает ещё детский сад

----------


## AG-ents

> Вы правы по первому и по вторму пункту, это Фрабуль, однако точно вы не попали. Это не санаторий и не Ботсад. Плюс конечно уже Вам зарезервирован, однако этого мало. Все кто давно гадают на этой ветке, совершенно точно знают, где это находится. Надо только вспомнить...
> Я бы выложил фотоподсказку однако она лежит на другом компьютере, и будет доступна мне только вечером.
> Итак до вечера...


 Похожая загадка уже выкладывалась - на Французском бульваре напротив жилого дома клумба...  :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

> Похожая загадка уже выкладывалась - на Французском бульваре напротив жилого дома клумба...


 Я..! Я..! Я же говорил что будете смеятся!
Вчера днем иду мимо этого дома (Фрабуль №20) В руке холодное пиво, а на ходу пить неудобно. Решил зайти в этот скверик где стои клумба. С нее еще слоника украли год назад, моя загадка была :smileflag: ... зашел со стороны дома, -опа! на месте слоника однокрылый ангел! Ну тут меня завело, думаю не уйду с этого места пока не узнаю кто это вернисаж тут устраивает..., сначала слоник, теперь ангел...По квартирам думаю пойду.... 
НО! Как только допил пиво и пристроил бутылку для "санитаров леса", гляжу идет такая старорежимная, советская дама, лет соответственно под 70. Ну я подкатил к ней. стараясь не дышать пивным духом, и стал культурно-вежливо пытать, не она ли это чудит. Дама оказалась весьма словоохотливой и доброжелательной, и сказала, что это дело рук её соседки. Я очень похвалил соседку и моя собеседница прям расцвела. Видимо она сама занималась этим, но слукавила и постеснялась признаться в своих поступках.... 
 Кстати слоника в самом деле украли, но любительница вернисажей не особенно горевала по этому поводу и как только скверик порос зеленкой пристроила на вазу ангела. Правда пристроила так, чтоб с улицы было незаметно. 
Вот картинки . чуть позже получите заслуженные плюсы.

----------


## VikZu

К сожалению AG-ents поставить плюс пока не могу. 
Кто нибудь поможет?

----------


## Katrusya

Ой спасибо, *VikZu*, за увлекательную историю .
И за плюсик тоже  :smileflag: .

----------


## Св.Михаил

> К сожалению AG-ents поставить плюс пока не могу. 
> Кто нибудь поможет?


 Помог

----------


## Скрытик

Помог.

----------


## Св.Михаил

Я раньше!!!

----------


## kravshik

поехали дальше?????????

что-то возле моря.

----------


## Св.Михаил

уже было

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> что-то возле моря.


 Действительно было....
Это справа от "Аллеи Славы", внизу на склонах...
Гильотина или рядом

----------


## Vaita

Вот этого кажется еще не было

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Гоголя?

----------


## Vaita

Нет

----------


## Алекс-75

ул. Греческая

----------


## VikZu

Канатная или Маразлиевская.

----------


## Авоська

Таможенная пл.

----------


## Vaita

Все ответы неверны. Скажем так, это Приморский р-н, центр. Но не возле моря.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Ланжероновская?

----------


## Viktoz

Тираспольская

----------


## Vaita

Нет. Еще дальше. Но не Молодованка

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Тогда Старопортофранковская или р-н ул. 10-го Апреля?

----------


## Pavel71

Островидова район Петра Великого

----------


## Vaita

Не-а

----------


## Demon99

Предположу что Пастера или Ольгиевская...

----------


## Vaita

Нет. Какие вы невнимательные )))) Здание очень большое

----------


## verda

Льва Толстого?

----------


## Demon99

Почтамт что ли? Уж и не знаю какое здание в центре больше.....Разве что университет и Медин.Но эти улицы Вы отмели

----------


## Vaita

Нет, не почтампт и не Льва Толстого. Может я не правильно сориентировала.
 Это центр города, но не его сердце, т.е. в стороне от Собора, Дерибасовской и т.п., но Приморский р-н.(даже в старом делении города на районы)

----------


## Pavel71

Район Привокзальной площади. Или здание. относящееся к управлению дороги, а может и сам вокзал.

----------


## Rain Woman

а может Новый рынок?

----------


## K_McKormik

> Вот этого кажется еще не было


 Белинского ?

----------


## denn-73

а мне тоже кажется, что это ЖД или колонны около него

----------


## Vaita

О, пришла тяжелая артиллерия. Это вокзал.Совершенно верно. Таких "носиков" на здании Ж\д много- по периметру здания

----------


## VikZu

> О, пришла тяжелая артиллерия. Это вокзал.Совершенно верно. Таких "носиков" на здании Ж\д много- по периметру здания


 Эти "носики" называются -ростры. А загадка хороша! Сто раз разглядывал их и не раз фотографировал, а загадать не догнал! В голове крутилось-где же я их фотографировал?! :smileflag:

----------


## Vaita

А сколько раз я забывала их сфотографировать!

----------


## denn-73

загодаю, если было не забрасывайте камнями

----------


## Demon99

Спиридоновская?

----------


## denn-73

нет

----------


## Пушкин

Базарная между Пушкинской и Осипова?

----------


## denn-73

да  Базарная 33

----------


## [email protected]

что-то у вас тут тихо
вот поискала и нашла
думаю, что быстро справитесь

----------


## denn-73

может Екатериненская?

----------


## [email protected]

неа

----------


## Милена-84

Софиевская

----------


## [email protected]

тоже нет

----------


## Shanti

Приморский бульвар???

----------


## [email protected]

хм... Приморский бульвар тоже нет, но это пока ближе других вариантов

----------


## denn-73

неужели Гоголя

----------


## [email protected]

нет, немного в другую сторону)

----------


## verda

Воронцовский переулок?

----------


## [email protected]

тоже НЕТ... тут само здание примечательное... скорее его проще отгадать, чем улицу

----------


## denn-73

может музей Заподного и Восточного

----------


## [email protected]



----------


## Hvarshat

Ланжероновская?

----------


## cammomile

Городская Дума :smileflag:

----------


## Vicki

Греческая...или подскажите что-ли

----------


## [email protected]

Именно Ланжероновская, а на счет дома догадались? что это за здание???

----------


## Hvarshat

> Именно Ланжероновская, а на счет дома догадались? что это за здание???


 Мне кажется, что это либо Оперный театр, либо где-то совсем рядом с ним.

----------


## Katrusya

Ресторан "Моцарт"

----------


## Vicki

может в районе Литературного музея?

----------


## [email protected]

все вокруг да около ходите....

----------


## АККЕР

Ресторан "Кобе"?

----------


## [email protected]

ну, ребята, все здания вокруг уже назвали... сами подумайте, что там осталось???

----------


## Hvarshat

> все вокруг да около ходите....


 Ну тогда может археологический музей?

----------


## [email protected]

вот не поверите.... все здания в радиусе метров ста вы перечислили))))

----------


## Милена-84

это же Сальери!!

----------


## [email protected]

может так угадаете?

----------


## Vicki

прокуратура?

----------


## [email protected]

эх... нет....
думала, что очень быстро справитесь.
ну подумайте.... Ланжероновская улица
все здания вокруг вы перечислили... и Оперный, и Археологический музей, и Думу, и Кобе, и Моцарт... ну что там осталось???

----------


## verda

Нотариальная контора?

----------


## Hvarshat

Ланжероновская, 6 
Музей морского флота Украины

----------


## [email protected]

> Ланжероновская, 6 
> Музей морского флота Украины


 ну наконец-то!!!
еще один плюсик за мной

----------


## Пушкин

> Ланжероновская, 6 
> Музей морского флота Украины


 Дааа, сколько у нас ещё не изведанного. :smileflag:  Автору тоже плюсик уходит

----------


## [email protected]

> Дааа, сколько у нас ещё не изведанного. Автору тоже плюсик уходит


 спасибо большое.
я сама когда рассмотрела это крыльцо - удивилась, что раньше не замечала

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

у меня два вопроса:1. где это? 2. что это написано (про то, где это, не спрашиваю, и так все знают)

----------


## Maksy

2 мера вес число, или что вы имеете ввиду?

----------


## victor.odessa

> у меня два вопроса:1. где это? 2. что это написано (про то, где это, не спрашиваю, и так все знают)


 Императорское техническое общество. Княжеская,1. "Мера.Вес.Число"

----------


## VikZu

> у меня два вопроса:1. где это? 2. что это написано (про то, где это, не спрашиваю, и так все знают)


 1е фото вааще микроскопично....
год угадывается с трудом.
 По 2му -надпись скорее всего дата постройки, в несколько оригинальном виде, а ХХ -это век. Здание строилось в самом начале 20го века.

----------


## [email protected]

я так понимаю - предыдущий вопрос уже снят.
я вот опять гуляла на выходных и нагуляла много загадок))
вот подумайте, где это?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

почему же снят? на первом фото год--1954, и вот подсказка

----------


## АККЕР

*[email protected]*, синагога?
*Inga_Zayonc*, филармония?

----------


## Maksy

> почему же снят? на первом фото год--1954, и вот подсказка


 Спиридоновская / новосельского или как вариант Базарная район  Заславского-Утёсова

----------


## Пушкин

Сталинка в районе Дерибасовской, не Антарктика ли?

----------


## Vicki

Ланжероновская угол Ришельевской

----------


## VikZu

Ежели это опять что-то типа жд вокзала .-я застрелюсь...! :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

> *[email protected]*, синагога?
> *Inga_Zayonc*, филармония?


 филармония строилась в XIX веке

----------


## Viktoz

> Ежели это опять что-то типа жд вокзала .-я застрелюсь...!


  :smileflag:  Не, на этот раз Главпочтамт.
 Шутка, сам голову ломаю, до боли знакомое, но никак не припомню.

----------


## Hvarshat

> почему же снят? на первом фото год--1954, и вот подсказка


 Пастера, 21, угол Торговой?

----------


## K_McKormik

> почему же снят? на первом фото год--1954, и вот подсказка


 Греческая ?

----------


## denn-73

Дерибасовская между Екатериненской и Ришельевской

----------


## [email protected]

нет, не синагога...

----------


## K_McKormik

> нет, не синагога...


 это часом не на Мечникова ?

----------


## VikZu

> почему же снят? на первом фото год--1954, и вот подсказка


 А это не старый универмаг на Пушкинской?

----------


## [email protected]

и не на Мечникова....
предлагаю сделать паузу в разгадывании моей загадки, пока не отгадают предыдущую, а то как-то некрасиво получается... вперлась я со своей фотографией))

----------


## Alenkaya

Это не на Торговой?

----------


## kravshik

это "Горьковка!" ОГНБ им. Горького.

----------


## Alenkaya

торговая угол пастера

----------


## VikZu

Куда то пропала загадчица Inga_Zayonc
И в теме наблюдается ступор....
Может кто на загадку [email protected] ответит? 

По моему это похоже на реформаторскую церковь на Пастера.

----------


## VikZu

А может дом на Белинского?

----------


## Св.Михаил

> По моему это похоже на реформаторскую церковь на Пастера.


 Нет, там такого нет. Тем более, что реформатская церковь из кирпича, а это здание из ракушняка

----------


## [email protected]

нет, ребятки, пока что мимо!

----------


## VikZu

> нет, ребятки, пока что мимо!


 Пора наводку давать!
Кто ближе, кто дальше, а то уснут все...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Пастера, 21, угол Торговой?


 Да!)) Извините за задержку

----------


## cammomile

> почему же снят? на первом фото год--1954, и вот подсказка


 Это точно Пастера/Торговая,ранее на его месте было Одесское Коммерческое училище имени Файга

----------


## cammomile

[email protected]

Может Кирха на Новосельского?

----------


## [email protected]

вот даю фотографию, где побольше видно.
и что касается наводки... пока что из всех вариантов ближе всего - Белинского

----------


## Alternativa

Еврейская

----------


## K_McKormik

> вот даю фотографию, где побольше видно.
> и что касается наводки... пока что из всех вариантов ближе всего - Белинского


 Возле парка Шевченко ?

----------


## Freez

> вот даю фотографию, где побольше видно.
> и что касается наводки... пока что из всех вариантов ближе всего - Белинского


 Вот, теперь вспомнил где это - санаторий Аркадия.

----------


## Пушкин

Ясная?????

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это точно Пастера/Торговая,ранее на его месте было Одесское Коммерческое училище имени Файга


 Училище Файга находилось в здании нынешнего Ришельевского лицея -Щепкина,5/ Торговой

----------


## cammomile

[QUOTE=victor.odessa;5524467]Училище Файга находилось в здании нынешнего Ришельевского лицея -Щепкина,5/ Торговой[/QUOTE

Видимо статью не до конца прочла

----------


## [email protected]

Freez, поздравляю!!!
совершенно верно!!!

----------


## kravshik

тоже оригинально!

??????????????
Чего б Вы думали,воды, потребны тяжкие труды......

----------


## Maksy

Екатеринеская 18 ?

----------


## Viktoz

Парк Шевченко

----------


## И.В.П.

это двор на екатерининской. Макси правильно сказал

----------


## denn-73

Екатериненский Пассаж

----------


## Милена-84

> Екатеринеская 18 ?


 


> это двор на екатерининской. Макси правильно сказал


 да, по-моему напротив Линжери с...в доме где Мотиви находится
п.с. + мне ненужен если кто-то вдруг подумал

----------


## VikZu

Аффтара в СТУДИЮ!

----------


## kravshik

> Екатеринеская 18 ?


 
Маksy молодец угадал

был в этом дворике???

----------


## Maksy

> Маksy молодец угадал
> 
> был в этом дворике???


 был наверно  ещё в прошлом веке...

А пока тема не занята...

----------


## victor.odessa

> был наверно  ещё в прошлом веке...
> 
> А пока тема не занята...


 Старопортофранковская,28

----------


## Maksy

> Старопортофранковская,28


 30, если быть точным  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

Может ТЕНЕТовцы или еще кто-то,

адрес работы????

----------


## Милена-84

> Может ТЕНЕТовцы или еще кто-то,
> 
> адрес работы????


 перерезать провода!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vicki

встречаются по городу такие работнички :smileflag: 
может Бунина,6

----------


## kravshik

> встречаются по городу такие работнички
> может Бунина,6


 тепло...

----------


## verda

Начало Екатерининской, напротив мозаики?

----------


## Shanti

Бунина 8

----------


## kravshik

не Бунина.....работают в другом месте.....

----------


## victor.odessa

> Может ТЕНЕТовцы или еще кто-то,
> 
> адрес работы????


 Нежинская,46/48-?

----------


## AG-ents

Двор, рядом с бывшим "Гамбринусом"

----------


## VikZu

Преображенская в самом начале?

----------


## АККЕР

Жуковского, 6 (8)

----------


## kravshik

> Двор, рядом с бывшим "Гамбринусом"


 
Поздравляю!  за бдительность!

За это можно и пивка в "Гамбринусе" выпить!
только самому ,ребята ведь на работе.



лови плюс!

----------


## Demon99

> Двор, рядом с бывшим "Гамбринусом"


 А почему "бывшим"? Или имеется ввиду Преображенская?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

сегодня там была, Гамбринус на месте)

----------


## kravshik

давайте по существу!!!!!!!!
хочется загадок,.....

а то что-то в сторону улетели....

----------


## VikZu

> давайте по существу!!!!!!!!
> хочется загадок,.....
> 
> а то что-то в сторону улетели....


 ???????????????????
Если в сторону -давай наводку!!!!
Хотя бы приблизительноно.

----------


## AG-ents

> А почему "бывшим"? Или имеется ввиду Преображенская?


 Нет, именно Вице-Адмирала Жукова !
 Просто когда я был в том районе в последний раз , то все было закрыто настолько основательно, что я и сделал вывод о закрытии...

----------


## AG-ents

Адрес этого орла ?

----------


## Viktoz

Ласточкина

----------


## AG-ents

нет

----------


## Alternativa

Спиридоновская
Торговая
Б.Арнаутская

----------


## Viktoz

нечто подобное (по кирпичной кладке, орла не помню) есть на  Щепкина и на Гоголя

----------


## AG-ents

> Спиридоновская
> Торговая
> Б.Арнаутская


 Пока все не то, хотя в одном месте чуть-чуть тепло .... 

P.S.
Кстати, ответы списком не принимаю !

----------


## Милена-84

Короленко
еще возможно Ольгиевская ближе к бул. Искусств

----------


## АнастасияЮ

М.Арнаутская

----------


## denn-73

я его только пару недель назад загадывал , пост 14964

----------


## AG-ents

> я его только пару недель назад загадывал , пост 14964


 Точно, Базарная 33 !
Но у меня обновленный вариант с "кирпичем" ...

----------


## Софистка

Какому дому принадлежит эта интересная архитектурная деталь, кот. нависает над входом во двор?  :smileflag:

----------


## Hvarshat

> Какому дому принадлежит эта интересная архитектурная деталь, кот. нависает над входом во двор?


 Моему!)
P. S. Пока не буду мешать другим отгадывать

----------


## Скрытик

Поставил плюсик за честность  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Адрес этого орла ?


 Зачем повторять загадку, которая была 2 недели назад 26.05.2009? :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Какому дому принадлежит эта интересная архитектурная деталь, кот. нависает над входом во двор?


 Саловая?  (Простите ошибся, конечно Садовая)

----------


## flyer-korowka

Садовая

----------


## Софистка

1-й Пушкин!
А номер? А мб даже и архитектор, ввиду простоты самой фотозагадки..?  :smileflag: 

@Hvarshat Замечательно! А что, кстати, изображено на эмблеме под окном? А то она была несколько запыленная, чтобы разгадать рисунок/надпись...

----------


## kravshik

> Спиридоновская
> Торговая
> Б.Арнаутская


 
это не проходит!  если уж ответ,то по одной улице, плиз, чтобы не гадать

----------


## kravshik

> Зачем повторять загадку, которая была 2 недели назад 26.05.2009?


 тов. Пушкин ,не судите строго ,если люди хотят что-то загадать.,наоборот радоваться надо,что активность проявляется,а все 700 с хвостиком постов ,согласись,не всегда есть здоровье  просмотреть, а некоторые вещи ,действительно повторяются,просто народ такие распространенные ставит загадки,а вот как попадется что-то новое так и будем ломать голову

----------


## Пушкин

> 1-й Пушкин!
> А номер? А мб даже и архитектор, ввиду простоты самой фотозагадки..? 
> 
> @Hvarshat Замечательно! А что, кстати, изображено на эмблеме под окном? А то она была несколько запыленная, чтобы разгадать рисунок/надпись...


 И где мой честно заработный плюсик?

----------


## Vaita

А где находится у нас такой вот указатель?

----------


## kravshik

Юморинленд! заброшенный и искореженный, а жаль такое местечко...

----------


## Vaita

В точку. Я вчера там проходила. Понастольгировала...Лет 10 назад там дискотека была

----------


## kravshik

принимаю плюсик,спасибо!

дама еще желает что-то ....ждемс... или можно самому попробовать...

----------


## kravshik

следующее...

----------


## Скрытик

> следующее...


 Французский?

----------


## Velena

Киностудия, лев там спрятался)

----------


## Софистка

[QUOTE=Софистка;5598523]1-й Пушкин!
А номер? А мб даже и архитектор, ввиду простоты самой фотозагадки..?  :smileflag: 

Плюсик с удовольствием!
А как же с конкретным номером и тд. 
Еще не доугадывали, а уже дальше помчались.. 
Кто первый?

----------


## kravshik

> Киностудия, лев там спрятался)


 
Именно здесь,молодец!



лови...

----------


## Скрытик

> Именно здесь,молодец!
> лови...


 Я конечно даме уступлю, но я был первый

----------


## kravshik

Она поточнее прицелилась,тоже лови...молодец!

----------


## Пушкин

[QUOTE=Софистка;5601335]


> 1-й Пушкин!
> А номер? А мб даже и архитектор, ввиду простоты самой фотозагадки..? 
> 
> Плюсик с удовольствием!
> А как же с конкретным номером и тд. 
> Еще не доугадывали, а уже дальше помчались.. 
> Кто первый?


 Так что бежать номер смотреть?  Или 6 или 8. 
А плюсик можете и не ставить - проехали. Я понял, Вам жалко.

----------


## Софистка

[QUOTE=Пушкин;5608968]


> Так что бежать номер смотреть?  Или 6 или 8. 
> А плюсик можете и не ставить - проехали. Я понял, Вам жалко.


 Нет: не 6 и не 8...
А плюсик я давно поставила! Мне не жалко.
Я новичок и долго искала как это сделать - Вы мой 1-й плюсик...

----------


## AG-ents

[QUOTE=Софистка;5609338]


> Нет: не 6 и не 8...
> А плюсик я давно поставила! Мне не жалко.
> Я новичок и долго искала как это сделать - Вы мой 1-й плюсик...


 Вроде бы, если Вы иммете меньше 50 сообщений, то Ваши + и - неактивные и на чужую репутацию не влияют

----------


## flyer-korowka

Я дело поправила! Плюсик отправила!

----------


## strelecia

> Вы мой 1-й плюсик...


 И память на всю жизнь...))

----------


## denn-73

что-то так много внимания плюсику, мы что за них тут боримся?

----------


## kravshik

Поддерживаю!

дело не в плюсах,а в Одессе...

----------


## [email protected]

эх... я к вам вернулась... наконец-то сдала диплом))
и вот вам загадочка:

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Садовая или Гоголя?

----------


## Vicki

Толстого

----------


## Hvarshat

> А что, кстати, изображено на эмблеме под окном? А то она была несколько запыленная, чтобы разгадать рисунок/надпись...


 Там цифра 16, раньше было лучше видно. Видимо когда-то это был 16-ый номер дома, а теперь он 18-ый.

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Дерибасовская

----------


## [email protected]

пока что все мимо...
эта роспись прямо при входе в ворота двора.

----------


## Vicki

Пушкинская

----------


## Freez

> эх... я к вам вернулась... наконец-то сдала диплом))
> и вот вам загадочка:


 Неплохо было бы по случаю и плюсик мне поставить за предыдущую загадку  :smileflag: 
По этой загадке - Маразлиевская.

----------


## victor.odessa

Это не дом Асвадурова? Пушкинская/ Троицкая

----------


## Пушкин

Всем спасибо за +, делаю всем алаверды.

----------


## Пушкин

> Там цифра 16, раньше было лучше видно. Видимо когда-то это был 16-ый номер дома, а теперь он 18-ый.


 Конечно 18,
 в Дублгисе не на тот квартал глянул. :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]

улица Пушкинская, номер кто-то назовет?
и это не Пушкинская/ Троицкая)
Freez, а плюсик, я почему-то не могу Вам поставить

----------


## Скрытик

Это не возле Вечорки?

----------


## [email protected]

> Это не возле Вечорки?


 м... номер или квартал назовите

----------


## Пушкин

А меня по Садовой просили ещё и архитектора назвать? )))))

----------


## Vicki

> Пушкинская


 В начале улицы по-моему.
Ассоциации у меня вашей загадки с Пушкинской.
Где-то видела, а где не помню.

----------


## [email protected]

Vicki, ладно... Пушкинская, 8

Freez, Hvarshat, Vicki, пишет, что я вам уже добавляла и все такое... не получается поставить(((

----------


## Hvarshat

> Freez, Hvarshat, Vicki, пишет, что я вам уже добавляла и все такое... не получается поставить(((


 А мне-то за что?) Я вроде ничего не отгадывала.. 
*Freez* и *Vicki* плюсики поставила  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

да ладно вам народ плюсиками разбрасываться,давайте как тут народ выше говорил,по существу...

----------


## VikZu

По существу?
А где такая загогулина?

----------


## AG-ents

Остатки турецкой крепости в парке Шевченко

----------


## Viktoz

Сквер Мечникова, но точно не помню.

----------


## mlch

> Остатки турецкой крепости в парке Шевченко


 В парке Шевченко никогда не было *турецкой* крепости!
Турецкая крепость была на месте Воронцовского дворца.
Парк Шевченко - на месте русской крепости.

----------


## VikZu

Пока все мимо. Но это одна из моих любимых улиц. И парк Шевченко не так уж далек от загогулины. По моему это место уже светилось, но не в этой теме и не эта конкретно штука. Кстати функцию загогулины я не представляю.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Пока все мимо. Но это одна из моих любимых улиц. И парк Шевченко не так уж далек от загогулины. По моему это место уже светилось, но не в этой теме и не эта конкретно штука. Кстати функцию загогулины я не представляю.


 Обсерваторный переулок?

----------


## denn-73

а это не спуск на трассу здоровья?

----------


## [email protected]

> А мне-то за что?) Я вроде ничего не отгадывала.. 
> *Freez* и *Vicki* плюсики поставила


 я все помню... есть за что... там была отгадка... давно еще)))

----------


## [email protected]

может на Канатной?

----------


## Uncle Vadya

Загагулина на Маразлиевской во дворе... Номер дома запамятовал.

----------


## VikZu

Мимо. Кто ближе даже затрудняюсь сказать. Пожалуй Канатная. И Маразлиевская тоже недалеко...

----------


## Katrusya

мост на Греческой

----------


## denisko

А где было такое (больше нету)фотки сделаны года 4 назад 



Пардон, если было

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Может напротив Привоза

----------


## Милена-84

> А где было такое (больше нету)фотки сделаны года 4 назад 
> Вложение 357588
> Вложение 357590
> Вложение 357592
> Пардон, если было


 явно новичОк
тут по очереди, а было на спуске....

----------


## Пушкин

> А где было такое (больше нету)фотки сделаны года 4 назад 
> Вложение 357588
> Вложение 357590
> Вложение 357592
> Пардон, если было


 Нужно подождать когда последнюю загадку отгадают.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

не, это спуск в сторону порта, не помню, как называеццо, но там ещё три арки, которые в некоторых фильмах, снимавшихся в Одессе.

----------


## Милена-84

> Пока все мимо. Но это одна из моих любимых улиц. И парк Шевченко не так уж далек от загогулины. По моему это место уже светилось, но не в этой теме и не эта конкретно штука. Кстати функцию загогулины я не представляю.


 мое мнение, что функция такова
когда во двор заезжала повозка или карета или еще что-то это служило барьером или как сказать....т.е. как по Гоголя при въезде во двор столбики толстенные стоят.
сори примитивно, но что-то речь не идет

----------


## victor.odessa

> явно новичОк
> тут по очереди, а было на спуске....


 ...Военном,4

----------


## VikZu

Лично мне загогулина напоминает старинный водопроводный кран. Под многослойной краской угадывается очетания какой то звериной морды. 
А рекламные таблички были на доме на Военном спуске, который снесли.  До исторического материализма в том районе был целый трактирный квартал. Об этом еще Губарь писал.

----------


## victor.odessa

> мое мнение, что функция такова
> когда во двор заезжала повозка или карета или еще что-то это служило барьером или как сказать....т.е. как по Гоголя при въезде во двор столбики толстенные стоят.
> сори примитивно, но что-то речь не идет


 На ограничительную тумбу не похоже. А просто гадать не видя всего объекта...

----------


## [email protected]

вот знакомая загогулина, но не могу припомнить где...
может Успенская?

----------


## kravshik

> не, это спуск в сторону порта, не помню, как называеццо, но там ещё три арки, которые в некоторых фильмах, снимавшихся в Одессе.


 Это не арки,это Сабанеев мост ,я так понимаю речь о нем шла,если на Военном спуске....

----------


## Hvarshat

Да, я эту загогулину тоже где-то видела, но вот где... Может где-то на Французском бульваре?

----------


## VikZu

> Да, я эту загогулину тоже где-то видела, но вот где... Может где-то на Французском бульваре?


 Сразу видно, что человек знает мои любимые улицы! ставлю крестик+++
Да, это Фрабуль. Домик в самом начале, то ли 3й то ли 5й номер. Мне он всегда нравился, и дверь там резная, красивая. азагогулина точно на столбе въездных ворот торчит, слева, на фото не видно...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Сразу видно, что человек знает мои любимые улицы! ставлю крестик+++
> Да, это Фрабуль. Домик в самом начале, то ли 3й то ли 5й номер. Мне он всегда нравился, и дверь там резная, красивая. азагогулина точно на столбе въездных ворот торчит, слева, на фото не видно...


 Французский бульвар,3. Дом принадлежал Василию Орлову - председателю музыкального общества. Под этим же номером выделяется построенное в 1914 году архитектором Ф.Троупянским здание "съезда мировых судей" с барельефами женщин с завязанными глазами.

Французский бульвар,5. Особняк принадлежал Наталье Михайловой, затем Лидии Журовской, здесь размещалась скульптурная мастерская Вильгельма(отца) и Адольфа(сына) Натали.

----------


## Velena

> Французский бульвар,5. Особняк принадлежал Наталье Михайловой, затем Лидии Журовской, здесь размещалась скульптурная мастерская Вильгельма(отца) и Адольфа(сына) Натали.


 А резные деревянные двери- о них ничего не известно?Заранее спасибо).

----------


## victor.odessa

> А резные деревянные двери- о них ничего не известно?Заранее спасибо).


  Резные деревянные двери были в каждом одесском дворе. Как в центре, так и в домах на окраинах города.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

на Ласточкина есть такие, вроде как

----------


## VikZu

> Французский бульвар,3. Дом принадлежал Василию Орлову - председателю музыкального общества. Под этим же номером выделяется построенное в 1914 году архитектором Ф.Троупянским здание "съезда мировых судей" с барельефами женщин с завязанными глазами.
> 
> Французский бульвар,5. Особняк принадлежал Наталье Михайловой, затем Лидии Журовской, здесь размещалась скульптурная мастерская Вильгельма(отца) и Адольфа(сына) Натали.


 Значит №5. А вздании №1а (с барельефами), согласно дубльгису,  сейчас находится поликлиника военного госпиталя. Далее идет дом №3. А вот в проезде между домами 3 и 5 находятся ворота на правом столбе котрых внизу и торчит загогулина.Спасибо за уточнение. :smileflag: 

Inga_Zayonc писала



> на Ласточкина есть такие, вроде как


 Таких дверей в самом деле еще много в старом городе. И на молдованке их есть...

----------


## AG-ents

> мое мнение, что функция такова
> когда во двор заезжала повозка или карета или еще что-то это служило барьером или как сказать....т.е. как по Гоголя при въезде во двор столбики толстенные стоят.
> сори примитивно, но что-то речь не идет


 Фигурная загогулина сверху служила для накидывания поводьев от лошадиной упряжки.   :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]

что-то нет ни у кого загадок...
ну тогда снова я попробую!

----------


## Пушкин

Не санаторий ли Аркадия?

----------


## kravshik

Район Занковецкой, Товарная,р-н военкомата...там очень много таких Ж/Д строений,или не прав???

----------


## [email protected]

> Не санаторий ли Аркадия?


 я знала, что это легко будет, но не думала, что настолько ))
ДА! это именно он!!!

----------


## Пушкин

> я знала, что это легко будет, но не думала, что настолько ))
> ДА! это именно он!!!


 Я случайно, больше так быстро не буду, чесно слово :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

давайте нас ещё чё-нить про санаторий Аркадия))

----------


## Wesker

Самое интересное,что вы не всегда можете его увидеть.
Видимо,потому,что он не всегда показывается из стены.В ходе наблюдений мной было установлено,что он не любит непогоду,выходные дни и самое странное,для призрака-ночное время суток.
И где же он обитает?

----------


## denn-73

такой был у магазина T и Д на Б. Арнаутской, почти угол Пушкинской

----------


## Скрытик

Баян  :smileflag: 
ТиД.

----------


## Wesker

> такой был у магазина T и Д на Б. Арнаутской, почти угол Пушкинской


 Ну...что ж ты так быстро !?
Даже не интересно
Тогда берегись!!! Он прийдет к тебе и ты увидишь его лицо!

----------


## kravshik



----------


## Св.Михаил

Там еще рядом длинноногий дядя, заглядывающий на 2-й этаж  :smileflag:

----------


## sas6a

Справитесь думаю легко..........

----------


## sas6a

Щото глюконуло

----------


## Nomax

Двор Юрия Олеши, 11 (или 13) точно непомню номер...

----------


## sas6a

Таки да 11

----------


## РастОК

Вот, одно из красивых зданий нашей Одессы. Угадайте где.

----------


## Скрытик

> Вот, одно из красивых зданий нашей Одессы. Угадайте где.


 Спиридоновская.

----------


## РастОК

Так быстро! Ага, это она.

----------


## И.В.П.

это спиридоновская или тираспольского..но скорее всего спиридоновская 18/24 или 14

----------


## И.В.П.

блин(((

----------


## РастОК

Тогда немного сложнее задание. Что за улица на которой находится это здание?

----------


## И.В.П.

нежинская или коблевская

----------


## РастОК

> это спиридоновская или тираспольского..но скорее всего спиридоновская 18/24 или 14


 Немного ошиблись Спиридоновская 6

----------


## РастОК

> нежинская или коблевская


 Ни то ни другое )))

----------


## И.В.П.

значит в раене арнаутских

----------


## РастОК

> значит в раене арнаутских


 Холодно

----------


## И.В.П.

льва толстого?
где то в том раене города...ну я же где то видела этот дом...

----------


## РастОК

> льва толстого?
> где то в том раене города...ну я же где то видела этот дом...


 Тот район города достаточно большой и улиц там много, но уже теплее.

----------


## И.В.П.

новосельского?

----------


## РастОК

Это-ж надо. В точку!

----------


## И.В.П.

уф... умаялась))) хотя вообше не похоже на новосельского)))

----------


## И.В.П.

еще загадки будут, и гиде мой +?))

----------


## РастОК

> еще загадки будут, и гиде мой +?))


 Пока не будет (от меня). А вам ставлю большой +

----------


## И.В.П.

спасибо канешна, но плюсики принято ставить в репутацию)))

----------


## victor.odessa

> Тогда немного сложнее задание. Что за улица на которой находится это здание?


 Софиевская,11/13-?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это-ж надо. В точку!


 Новосельского ? А какой № дома? Всё фото можно показать?

----------


## Hvarshat

> Новосельского ? А какой № дома? Всё фото можно показать?


 По-моему, это между Льва Толстого и Спиридоновской. Новосельского, 79, вроде  :smileflag:  А вот фото у меня нет.

----------


## Скрытик

> По-моему, это между Льва Толстого и Спиридоновской. Новосельского, 79, вроде  А вот фото у меня нет.


 Я наверное жутко невнимательный, но я 79й номер совершенно другой. Красивый, но другой.

----------


## Velena

> По-моему, это между Льва Толстого и Спиридоновской. Новосельского, 79, вроде  А вот фото у меня нет.


 а мне кажется, что это Спиридоновская, между Новосельского и Нежинской

----------


## Скрытик

> а мне кажется, что это Спиридоновская, между Новосельского и Нежинской


 Это первая загадка, но я не помню такого дома на Новосельского, езжу там каждый день от Конной до конца.

----------


## Пушкин

Нежинсккая ?

----------


## Maksy

Это новосельского 79, я недавнокалитку постил с этого дома :smileflag:

----------


## Katrusya

Это действительно Новосельского 79. 
Это была одна из первых моих загадок в этой теме, дом помню очень хорошо.
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13506&page=594

----------


## [email protected]

опять тишина...
тогда вот вам!!!
я думаю многие знают где это, но все же

----------


## Freez

> опять тишина...
> тогда вот вам!!!
> я думаю многие знают где это, но все же


 я знаю! но промолчу  :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]

хм... я стараюсь не сложные загадки давать - но так не интересно...
после этой я вам посложнее дам... там уж точно с первой попытки не угадаете))

----------


## VikZu

Это вообще-то долгоиграющий боян.
Я его задавал, и еще пару человечков здесь. Я задавал месяц назад. Нет это было 18 марта.
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13506&page=692

----------


## [email protected]

ну сами напросились...
где у нас в Одессе такой дракончик???
сразу говорю, что это не центр города
об этом дракончике даже рассказ есть интересный, как только разгадаете - ссылочку на рассказа выложу))

----------


## victor.odessa

> ну сами напросились...
> где у нас в Одессе такой дракончик???
> сразу говорю, что это не центр города
> об этом дракончике даже рассказ есть интересный, как только разгадаете - ссылочку на рассказа выложу))


 Улица Лиманная -?

----------


## [email protected]

все... я разочарована окончательно... 
*с головой ушла в свой архив фотографий Одессы искать сложное задание*
вот обещанная ссылка на рассказ http://magazines.russ.ru/october/2003/12/guf.html

----------


## crupie

> опять тишина...
> тогда вот вам!!!
> я думаю многие знают где это, но все же


 Пироговская, 3, или 5-й номер

----------


## Jorjic

Это, наверное, простая загадка. Но думаю, что есть некоторое количество форумчан, для которых будет интересно узнать об этом памятнике.
Для усиления интриги я убрал надпись.
Итак, кому это памятник и где он установлен?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это, наверное, простая загадка. Но думаю, что есть некоторое количество форумчан, для которых будет интересно узнать об этом памятнике.
> Для усиления интриги я убрал надпись.
> Итак, кому это памятник и где он установлен?


 Предположу, что это Пирогов. Где-? Госпиталь на одноимённой улице.

----------


## Jorjic

> Предположу, что это Пирогов. Где-? Госпиталь на одноимённой улице.


 Да, совершенно верно.

----------


## strelecia

И я о медике подумала.

----------


## [email protected]

> Пироговская, 3, или 5-й номер


 так загадку уже вроде как сняли

----------


## kravshik

с маленькой подсказкой на табличке...???

----------


## Richard_I

> с маленькой подсказкой на табличке...???


 Не Куликовский переулок - Спортивный диспансер?

----------


## kravshik

О великий Richard_I ты прав!!!!!!!!!!!1


что-то народ у нас стал молодец!!!!!!!!
все уже изучили Одессу,это хорошо!

а то щелкают загадки как семечки.....
надо что-то интересное???????

----------


## [email protected]

где это у нас такой фонарь заросший?))

----------


## K_McKormik

> где это у нас такой фонарь заросший?))


 неужели в дюковском начали красить столбы ?

----------


## Richard_I

> где это у нас такой фонарь заросший?))


 Похоже на парк Шевченко ...

----------


## [email protected]

нет... пока мимо

----------


## victor.odessa

Нет, это не Дюковский. Это курортная зона. Предположу, что это Лузановка.

----------


## K_McKormik

Может в одном из скверов на комсомольской ? Например, в Мечниковском или в Прохоровском ?

----------


## АнастасияЮ

парк Победы

----------


## Freez

> где это у нас такой фонарь заросший?))


 парк Победы?

----------


## [email protected]

ха... 
наконец-то можно помучать вас))) 
даю подсказку! это не парк!!!

----------


## victor.odessa

Считаю, что это где то в районе пляжа.

----------


## АнастасияЮ

я подумала про трассу здоровья, но правда не помню там фонарей.

----------


## Wesker

Рядом с Глечиком.

----------


## [email protected]

уже теплее.... (это я про пляж и трассу здоровья)

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Аркадия

----------


## Пушкин

Где то в районе Ланжерона?

----------


## Pumik

> уже теплее.... (это я про пляж и трассу здоровья)


 может в одном из санаториев на Французском?

----------


## [email protected]

на Французском бульваре, но не возле санатория!!!
еще варианты...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

"Канатная дорога" или Азарова...

----------


## [email protected]

> "Канатная дорога" или Азарова...


 холодно... совсем холодно...

----------


## Viktoz

Ботанический сад

----------


## Pumik

может быть возле инст Филатова, или универа,какое-то знакомое дерево))))

----------


## kravshik

В конце ФБ, возле бывшей России,возле метеоинтститута

----------


## [email protected]

> В конце ФБ, возле бывшей России,возле метеоинтститута


 только не "метеоинститут", а метеостанция кажется... в общем правильно!!! фонарь этот прямо возле ворот метеостанции!

----------


## Pumik

а какое еще учреждение на французском бульваре? детский садик, 2 штуки)))))

----------


## [email protected]

> а какое еще учреждение на французском бульваре? детский садик, 2 штуки)))))


 ну может не так выразилась... учреждение, заведение, организация... в общем не то)   метеостанция это)))

----------


## kravshik

> только не "метеоинститут", а метеостанция кажется... в общем правильно!!! фонарь этот прямо возле ворот метеостанции!


 
спасибо,это конечно хорошо,но плюсик было бы лучше, не откажусь,тут говорят раздают, мелочь а приятно.

шучу ,я ведь не за плюсы тут общаюсь и отгадываю...
а для души...

----------


## Hvarshat

> спасибо,это конечно хорошо,но плюсик было бы лучше


 Плюсик поставила  :smileflag:

----------


## Маргарита

где??

----------


## denn-73

Старопортофранковская

----------


## Маргарита

неа )

----------


## Esperanto

Льва Толстого?

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Б.Хмельницкого

----------


## victor.odessa

Разумовская?

----------


## Pumik

Новосельского

----------


## Маргарита

пока всё мимо. Pumik  - близко

----------


## [email protected]

> спасибо,это конечно хорошо,но плюсик было бы лучше, не откажусь,тут говорят раздают, мелочь а приятно.
> 
> шучу ,я ведь не за плюсы тут общаюсь и отгадываю...
> а для души...


 так и я вроде как сразу поставила плюсик в репутацию

----------


## [email protected]

> где??


 торговая?

----------


## Маргарита

нет

----------


## Demon99

Пастера...Или Конная. Скорее даже второе...

----------


## Dr.Freeman

Где-то на Молдаванке?

----------


## Маргарита

это центр, угадываем дальше

----------


## Ronny

Градоначальницкая?

----------


## Joozy

нежинская

----------


## Скрытик

Княжеская?

----------


## Маргарита

нет, пока никто не угадал

----------


## Ronny

Базарная?

----------


## Маргарита

о, двинулись в нужную сторону

----------


## Ronny

Пантелеймоновская?

----------


## Alternativa

Б.Арнаутская, между Александровским и Преображенской :smileflag:

----------


## Маргарита

еще варианты? )

----------


## Hvarshat

пер. Нечипоренко

----------


## Миз@нтроп

А не Кузнечная ли, часом? 
Очень похожие, стилистически, здания остались в районе: Спиридоновская, Дегтярная, Тираспольская... (последняя, тоже как вариант)

----------


## Pavel71

Малая Арнаутская., Гимназическая

----------


## zevsen

Воронцовский переулок, дом, а если под правильным углом стоять, то будет видна только одна стенка, єто сфотографировано с другой стороны!!!

----------


## zevsen

Воронцовский переулок, дом, но если смотреть под нужным углом, то видна лишь одна тоненькая стенка!!!

----------


## Маргарита

Народ, ну вы же рядом совсем! ))) Выкладываю более полный вариант

----------


## Милена-84

Петра Великого

----------


## Pavel71

Троицкая!!!!

----------


## Маргарита

Ура!!! Троицкая, 21!

----------


## [email protected]

хм... три дня молчите...
тогда загадка от меня!!!
где это в центре города на клумбе грибы так разрослись???

----------


## Alternativa

> хм... три дня молчите...
> тогда загадка от меня!!!
> где это в центре города на клумбе грибы так разрослись???


 Площадь 10 апреля

----------


## [email protected]

нет

----------


## Alternativa

Льва Толстого  :smileflag:

----------


## Freez

Екатерининская пл.

----------


## И.В.П.

случаем не греческая площадь? там вроде в каком то из фонтанов сделали клумбу

----------


## [email protected]

> Екатерининская пл.


 да, именно Екатерининская!!!
там целая грибная поляна, это только ее малая часть.

----------


## kravshik

и куда ведет...........????

----------


## Маргарита

Сабанеев мост? ведет во двор )))

----------


## Wesker

> и куда ведет...........????


 Медаль за отвагу первая часть!

----------


## alneste

справа за забором Сабанеев мост, так?

----------


## Jorjic

> и куда ведет...........????


 Ведет отсюда

и вот сюда

----------


## kravshik

> Сабанеев мост? ведет во двор )))


 полный одобрям!!!!!!!!!!!

спасибо!!

----------


## kravshik

Всем спасибо за помощь...............

следующее...

----------


## Vicki

Градоначальницкая

----------


## Маргарита

> полный одобрям!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> спасибо!!


 а почему за "одобрям" минус???  требую справедливого исправления  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> а почему за "одобрям" минус???  требую справедливого исправления


 Он не сможет. Я исправил  :smileflag:

----------


## Маргарита

Спасибо!!! целых 2 справедливости получила )))

----------


## Скрытик

> Спасибо!!! целых 2 справедливости получила )))


 Нет, одну - я минус 1 на плюс один исправил )))

----------


## Маргарита

гранд пардон за офф - все-таки 2, мне Инга успела еще один поставить ) придется еще одну загадку в обязательном порядке разгадывать, не иначе )

----------


## kravshik

Не знаю,что за глюк,а плюс я ставил,кстати тут наше начальство вот подсказало,что что-то было,какая-то заминка,и все равно одобрямс...

----------


## alneste

> Градоначальницкая


 не-а, это фонтан, Авдеева-Черноморского или даже ближе Черноморка...

----------


## Pavel71

район парка Шевченко?

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Морская

----------


## Ronny

Где-то за Пересыпским мостом?

----------


## Scarlett

Это в конце улицы Пастера, почти уже на спуске, есть бывшая лаборатория. Кажется это ее забор

----------


## Pavel71

Может, район 16-й фонтана?

----------


## kravshik

подсказываю, возле моря........................?????????????

историческое место.........правда немного запустение чувствуется.....

----------


## ЗайCHik

начало канатной

----------


## Милена-84

район пер.Мукачевского..забыла улицу вдоль моря

----------


## kravshik

холодно,место историческое,связано с очень хорошим делом для города!

----------


## Omega

Купальный переулок?

----------


## kravshik

нет ,1907 год,первый трамвай......................и так далее,направление мысли и взгляда...........

----------


## Ronny

Может, где-то на Даче Ковалевского?

----------


## cammomile

Переулок Веры Инбер?

----------


## Vicki

Фонтанская дорога

----------


## alneste

Черноморка (Люстдорфф)

----------


## kravshik

> Черноморка (Люстдорфф)


 поздравляем!!!!!!!!!!alneste

награждается поездкой в Люстдорф,это таки он,!!!!!!!!
одобрямс!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alneste

хочу только в тот "люстдорфф" что возле "вузовского"

----------


## kravshik

> хочу только в тот "люстдорфф" что возле "вузовского"


 
бывал там ,и как впечатления??????????

----------


## alneste

*Показать скрытый текст* *offtop*отлично, когда настроение соответствует атмосфере ресторана, хотя наверное как и везде

----------


## РастОК

> не-а, это фонтан, Авдеева-Черноморского или даже ближе Черноморка...


 Человек ответил намного раньше, чем сказали, что он угадал....

----------


## kravshik

> Человек ответил намного раньше, чем сказали, что он угадал....


 Человек ответил но с вариантами ,второй раз точно ответил,и ммолодец!!!!!!

----------


## Jorjic

Уже поздновато, поэтому простенькая загадка.

----------


## Пушкин

> Уже поздновато, поэтому простенькая загадка.


 Пироговская?

----------


## Jorjic

Конечно. Я же сказал, что простая загадка.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот несложная загадка с утречка. Уж больно хорошо отреставрировали фасад.

----------


## sas6a

Jorjic
Вы не внимательны я уже загадывал это здание
но инртигу оставлю,ВИКИ быстро отгадает.

----------


## Jorjic

> Jorjic
> Вы не внимательны я уже загадывал это здание
> но инртигу оставлю,ВИКИ быстро отгадает.


 Меня просто какое-то время не было. Думаю, что на красоту посмотреть еще раз не вредно.

----------


## Pavel71

Базарная?

----------


## Hvarshat

Не только Vicki быстро отгадает  :smileflag: 
А вот так это здание выглядело около года назад

----------


## verda

Покровский пер. 5?

----------


## GZ

Мой дебют в этой ветке простите если что не так  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Мой дебют в этой ветке простите если что не так


 Гаванная,12?

----------


## GZ

> Гаванная,12?


 Блин, профи  :smileflag:  точно.

----------


## Jorjic

> Не только Vicki быстро отгадает 
> А вот так это здание выглядело около года назад


 Ответ, естественно, верный. Можно считать, что загадка отгадана. 
Но если будут желающие назвать адрес (и, соответственно, заработать +), добро пожаловать.

----------


## Vicki

Вики сегодня целый день была на даче :smileflag: 
загадку увидела только что :smileflag: , но конечно угадает
Коблевская, 40

----------


## Maksy

Где?

----------


## Скрытик

Слободка?

----------


## Св.Михаил

Черноморского козачества?

----------


## Maksy

Да! Но так быстро отгадывать не интересно...

----------


## GZ

Можно немного другой формат ?  :smileflag:  С какой улицы сделан этот снимок ?

----------


## Ronny

Пишоновская или Композитора Нищинского?

----------


## GZ

Ronny, почти

----------


## Maksy

Дидрихсона, возможно строительный или вышка

----------


## GZ

Maksy получает плюс за правильный ответ  :smileflag:  фотография сделана с дома на дидрихсона с противоположной стороны от вышки

----------


## Maksy

или это новострой на дюковской, т.к хрущёвки видно...

----------


## GZ

Ну если и это так быстро отгадаете то буду искать что-то совсем заковыристое  :smileflag:  Адрес этого двора

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну если и это так быстро отгадаете то буду искать что-то совсем заковыристое  Адрес этого двора


 В глубине двора дома Фальц-Фейна. Начало улицы Гоголя.

----------


## GZ

Правильно  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Вики сегодня целый день была на даче
> загадку увидела только что, но конечно угадает
> Коблевская, 40


 Не-а. Похожа (всего лишь похожа) только цифра 40.
ЗЫ. Видать на даче было слишком хорошо... (это я ехидничаю).

----------


## Ronny

Тогда Дидрихсона?           )))) не заметил , что ответ уже дали...

----------


## Jorjic

Где установлена эта голая баба, призванная растлевать молодежь современной Украины?

----------


## Sergey-Od

Хозяйственный суд?

----------


## Jorjic

> Хозяйственный суд?


 Извините, я не знаю где он находится. Но для суда вполне подходит.

----------


## Sergey-Od

> Извините, я не знаю где он находится. Но для суда вполне подходит.


 Проспект Шевченко

----------


## Jorjic

> Проспект Шевченко


 Тогда мимо.

----------


## И.В.П.

привоз

----------


## xifedor

Греческая новое здание напротив ( по другую сторону моста) от Бисквита?

----------


## [email protected]

а может на Греческой, "Ольвия" кажется называется?

----------


## Jorjic

Да, это новый дом на Греческой угол Польской. Вот еще три дамы оттуда же.
  
А это общий вид дома. Кстати, не знал, что называется "Ольвия", спасибо.

----------


## kokon

> Да, это новый дом на Греческой угол Польской. Вот еще три дамы оттуда же.


 постаменты для этих статуй выполнили несколько коряво, сырО

----------


## denn-73

эти фигуры нелепо смотрятся на доме, оформленном в хайтек, ох уж эта современная архитектура

----------


## sas6a

> Не-а. Похожа (всего лишь похожа) только цифра 40.
> ЗЫ. Видать на даче было слишком хорошо... (это я ехидничаю).


 Чо то  я не понял, вроде правильно ответила

----------


## Jorjic

> Чо то  я не понял, вроде правильно ответила


 Нет, к сожалению, неправильно.
Ой, прошу прощения! Это у меня заскок. Конечно, ответ был правильный.

----------


## Vicki

> Нет, к сожалению, неправильно.
> Ой, прошу прощения! Это у меня заскок. Конечно, ответ был правильный.


 Жара и на Вас действует... :smileflag:   (это я ехидничаю) :smileflag:

----------


## kokon

на какой улице находится этот позаброшенный домик Карлсона с панорамным "остеклением"?

----------


## [email protected]

Пушкинская?

----------


## VikZu

Адмиральский пр-т?

----------


## Котигорошко

я за kokonа, он мне ответ на ушко шепнул. Пока варианты не правильны

----------


## Vetmen

Лунина?

----------


## Котигорошко

> Лунина?


 нет

----------


## Ronny

Жуковского?

----------


## Котигорошко

> Жуковского?


 нет, хотя ход мыслей-направление к морю и исторический центр, верны

----------


## Jorjic

Маразлиевская, 36

----------


## Jorjic

У нас что, теперь командная игра? Загадку загадывает *kokon*, игру ведет *Котигорошко*, а плюсик ставит *komik* (если я не запутался в никах). Или это для того, чтобы один и тот же ник не ставил мне и "+" и "-"?

----------


## komik

> У нас что, теперь командная игра? Загадку загадывает *kokon*, игру ведет *Котигорошко*, а плюсик ставит *komik* (если я не запутался в никах). Или это для того, чтобы один и тот же ник не ставил мне и "+" и "-"?


 а вы хотите, чтобы плюсик поставил тот, кого забанили?

----------


## Jorjic

> а вы хотите, чтобы плюсик поставил тот, кого забанили?


 Что я хочу - долго объяснять. Кроме всего прочего, я хочу понять, как может ставить плюсик новичок, имещий всего 2 (два) сообщения. 
А вообще, даже под никами, предпочитаю общаться не с дублями.

----------


## [email protected]

может Екатерининская?

----------


## Jorjic

> может Екатерининская?


 Ответ уже был - Маразлиевская, 36. Просто коллективный автор это не объявил, а ограничился только плюсом мне в репу.

----------


## [email protected]

тогда позвольте загадочку задать

----------


## [email protected]

вот такая вот штука...

----------


## Милена-84

> вот такая вот штука...


 Пушкинская..

----------


## Ronny

Екатериненская?

----------


## Алекс-75

Садовая

----------


## Pavel71

Греческая

----------


## Буджак

Музей Западного и восточного искусства?

----------


## Скрытик

Софиевская?

----------


## alneste

Пастера

----------


## [email protected]

> Пушкинская..


 пардон, что задержала разгадку... это Пушкинская, 10

----------


## [email protected]

где осталась такая раритетная вывеска?

----------


## Maksy

боян. На ланжероновской екатериненской

----------


## denn-73

когда гостинница "Чёрное море" ещё была "Интуристом" на ней писалась Балкан-кар

----------


## Maksy

кстати у них в городе ещё рекламка висела, сразу не сфоткал, а сейчас не могу вспомнить где...

----------


## victor.odessa

> кстати у них в городе ещё рекламка висела, сразу не сфоткал, а сейчас не могу вспомнить где...


 По моему на Ришельевской / Греческой

----------


## Maksy

очень может быть, на сталинке, там где был магазин "ткани"...

----------


## [email protected]

эх... всё вы знаете...

----------


## [email protected]

тогда может быть и это знаете?
вот три фотографии дома с интересной планировкой... знаете где он находится???

----------


## victor.odessa

> эх... всё вы знаете...


 Уважаемая [email protected] всё знают только дураки, а умные люди знают где искать ответ на поставленный вопрос (книги, статьи, память и т.д.).

----------


## [email protected]

> Уважаемая [email protected] всё знают только дураки, а умные люди знают где искать ответ на поставленный вопрос (книги, статьи, память и т.д.).


 ну тогда ищите...

----------


## Joozy

софиевская

----------


## verda

Гоголя?

----------


## Буджак

А не Екатерининская ли?

----------


## Ronny

Большая Арнаутская?

----------


## [email protected]

пока что все мимо...

----------


## AG-ents

Какая-то гостиница или Пассаж, или Центральная

----------


## Мария22

Садовая?

----------


## [email protected]

тоже нет... сомневаюсь, что здесь была гостиница.
ну вот Садовая - это уже ближе к телу...

----------


## Мария22

Дерибасовская, Преображенская

----------


## [email protected]

неааа

----------


## Мария22

Нежинская , Гоголя

----------


## Hvarshat

Соборная площадь?

----------


## [email protected]

нежинская, соборка... близко к нужной улице

----------


## Hvarshat

Спиридоновская?

----------


## Мария22

Торговая
Бунина
возле Украинского театра

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Преображенская р-н Садовой/Дерибасовской?
Как вариант ещё Дворянская угол Садовой?

----------


## Hvarshat

Новосельского

----------


## Maksy

а можно я следующей загадкой ещё одну дверную ручку загадаю? Какая разница если отгадывать методом перебора улиц...

----------


## Ronny

Коблевская?

----------


## Livan

> Преображенская р-н Садовой/Дерибасовской?
> Как вариант ещё Дегтярная угол Садовой?


 А где єто Дегтярная с Садовой пересекается, там 3 перекрестка: с Соборной площадью, с Дворянской и с Торговой... По теме я бы предположил что это старый дом над аптекой Гаевского... но уж сильно как-то чистенько...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> А где єто Дегтярная с Садовой пересекается...


  Спасибо, исправил. (Думаем одно - пишем другое)

----------


## Rain Woman

ну разве что Льва Толстого не назвали :smileflag:

----------


## Милена-84

возможно Маразлиевская, судя по богатству дома
Но супер-загадка....красота

----------


## victor.odessa

> ну тогда ищите...


 Уж ни те ли это двери, которые были подарены красавице Папудовой в 1840 г. бароном Ротшильдом вместе с дворцом в Париже и перевезённые ею в Одессу?
 :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

По моему Маразлиевская.

----------


## georadar

Я тоже склонен к Маразлиевской. Вход во вор между дворцом культурных студентов и мореходным колледжем. Так вот в одном из подъездов в этом дворе давно видел нечто подобное.

----------


## Скрытик

Так Садовая говорят "тепло", каким образом это близко к Маразлиевской?  :smileflag: 
Мне тоже кажется что это дом Папудова.

----------


## georadar

> Так Садовая говорят "тепло", каким образом это близко к Маразлиевской?


 Ну я не знаю, просто было уже один раз что 13 фонтана холодно, 10 фонтана теплее, франбуль вообще не то, а результат был на пересыпи

----------


## [email protected]

> ну разве что Льва Толстого не назвали


 именно она... практически на площади...
пардон, что так долго...

----------


## Jorjic

Может быть быстро сработаем, а может быть перенесем на завтра.
Где сохранился такой раритет?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Может быть быстро сработаем, а может быть перенесем на завтра.
> Где сохранился такой раритет?


 Когда то был в скверике Мечникова (Новосенная площадь) на Старопортофранковской / Ольгиевской

----------


## Hvarshat

А мне кажется, что это в Прохоровском сквере...

----------


## Jorjic

> А мне кажется, что это в Прохоровском сквере...


 Правильно кажется (к сожалению :smileflag: )

----------


## Jorjic

> Когда то был в скверике Мечникова (Новосенная площадь) на Старопортофранковской / Ольгиевской


 Возможно, что и был, но именно этот я обнаружил в Прохоровском сквере.

----------


## victor.odessa

Если Вас интересуют двери мадам Папудовой - загляните в раздел "Дома Одессы, люди, события связанные с ними".

----------


## mlch

Кто вспомнит - где у нас такая чаша?

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Ланжерон

----------


## Viktoz

Дюковский парк

----------


## mlch

Оба не правы.

----------


## titanka

на крыше дома, деревьев не видно, значит - высокого дома. Канатная угол Греческой?

----------


## mlch

> на крыше дома, деревьев не видно, значит - высокого дома. Канатная угол Греческой?


 И не Канатная угол Греческой, и логика вас подводит. А *вдруг* этот дом одноэтажный, просто возле него, в направлении снимка, высоких деревьев нет? :smileflag:

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Троицкая, между Канатной и Маразлиевской?

----------


## Буджак

Рискну предположить, что Французский

----------


## Romashkin25

На Адмиральском пр-то наблюдал нечто подобное...

----------


## mlch

Пока ближе всех, пожалуй, к отгадке АнастасияЮ и serg_anatol подобрались. Ну и Буджак - в зависимости от того, какой конец Французского он имел в виду.  :smileflag:

----------


## Буджак

Я имел в виду между Отрадой и Ланжероном, ближе к Отраде. Если свкернуть к морю, там есть что-то подобное... Черт, давно дома не был!

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Ну, в таком случае, у меня 2 предположения:
1. В. Инбер
2. Тон Дык Тханга (не помню как она сейчас называется)

----------


## mlch

> Ну, в таком случае, у меня 2 предположения:
> 1. В. Инбер
> 2. Тон Дык Тханга (не помню как она сейчас называется)


 Обсерваторным переулком он называется. Но это - не там.

----------


## milania

Дерибасовская

----------


## SAMIT

парк Шевченко,ул.Маразлиевская

----------


## milania

я со своей Дерибасовской вобще не в ту степь зашла)))

----------


## SAMIT

> парк Шевченко,ул.Маразлиевская


 или со стороны Белинского(возле 3 больницы)

----------


## Velena

Тубдиспансер?

----------


## Pavel71

территория детской больницы или санатория в парке Шевченко. Либо Лермонтовский.

----------


## Пушкин

По моему эта чаша стоит на колонне санатория Россия.

----------


## titanka

завод Шампанских вин

----------


## mlch

> территория детской больницы или санатория в парке Шевченко. Либо Лермонтовский.


 Pavel71 угадал. Это - Лермонтовский санаторий. Чаша стоит на коньке крыши одноэтажного корпуса слева от главного входа.

----------


## AG-ents

Мне тоже интересно, где это ?

----------


## Pestik

> Мне тоже интересно, где это ?


 Горсад на Дерибасовской?

----------


## victor.odessa

На Комсомольской,41 (Старопортофранковской) до войны находилось учреждение культуры - клуб дворников, а до революции благотворительное общество, для которого арх. Мирошниченко выстроил флигель. (На правах информации).

----------


## VikZu

> Мне тоже интересно, где это ?


 Киностудия?
Там много таких реликтов.

----------


## AG-ents

> На Комсомольской,41 (Старопортофранковской) до войны находилось учреждение культуры - клуб дворников, а до революции благотворительное общество, для которого арх. Мирошниченко выстроил флигель. (На правах информации).


 Это загадка из газеты и правильного ответа я сам не знаю, поэтому и написал :   :smileflag: 




> Мне тоже интересно, где это ?


 victor.odessa так уверенно и полно ответил, что считаю его ответ павильным и ставлю "+" (при случае проверю и поставлю еще один "+" или "-" )   :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

> Мне тоже интересно, где это ?


 Это таки киностудия! Вот мое фото. Снимал сегодня в 6:30 утра. Вообще-то там закрытая территория и ответить точно могут немногие. А вот и еще одно знаковая табличка. Их там много, -реквизит от прошедших съемок.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это таки киностудия! Вот мое фото. Снимал сегодня в 6:30 утра. Вообще-то там закрытая территория и ответить точно могут немногие. А вот и еще одно знаковая табличка. Их там много, -реквизит от прошедших съемок.


 Там же на юбилей устроили "день открытых дверей", так что кое-кто мог увидеть. Ужасно жалею, что не смог туда пойти.
Вторая табличка, действительно, ностальгическая.

----------


## AG-ents

> Это таки киностудия! Вот мое фото. Снимал сегодня в 6:30 утра. Вообще-то там закрытая территория и ответить точно могут немногие. А вот и еще одно знаковая табличка. Их там много, -реквизит от прошедших съемок.


 Значит и Вам плюсик  :smileflag: 
А вот касательно victor.odessa , то теперь я просто обязан прогуляться на Комсомольскую,41 (Старопортофранковскую) и глянуть, а вдруг на киностудии просто удачно воссоздали уголок Одессы

----------


## victor.odessa

> Значит и Вам плюсик 
> А вот касательно victor.odessa , то теперь я просто обязан прогуляться на Комсомольскую,41 (Старопортофранковскую) и глянуть, а вдруг на киностудии просто удачно воссоздали уголок Одессы


 Источник информации: статья Валерия Нетребского "Старопортофранковская улица" газета ЮГ год примерно 1997. Я не отгадывал загадку, я дал историческую справку. О чём и написал.

----------


## GZ

На какой улице эта надпись  :smileflag:

----------


## Miami

осмелюсь предположить:район Старопортофранковской-Мечникова

----------


## GZ

Miami, точно  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

Или ,"Полярная звезда" ЖИВЕТ В НАШИХ СЕРДЦАХ!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Милена-84

> На какой улице эта надпись


 Комсомольская, бывш. завод возможно.

----------


## Jorjic

> На какой улице эта надпись


 К сожалению, к надписи надо добавить "было".

----------


## SAMIT

> осмелюсь предположить:район Старопортофранковской-Мечникова


 а больше и нет вариант, со стороны Торговой

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

господа, а есть какие-то особенности выкладывания фоток? я пробовал - фотку не видно

----------


## AG-ents

Адрес этого забора, плиз ...

----------


## mlch

> Адрес этого забора, плиз ...


 Забор между парком Ильича и зоопарком?

----------


## sas6a

Хотелось чуть не в тему расказать. Внизу этого фонтанчика сделана ёмкость в форме ракушки, для питья собачек. Вот какая была забота в те времена о братьях наших меньших.

----------


## AG-ents

> Забор между парком Ильича и зоопарком?


 Нет, там значительно выше забор !   :smileflag:

----------


## titanka

> Хотелось чуть не в тему расказать. Внизу этого фонтанчика сделана ёмкость в форме ракушки, для питья собачек. Вот какая была забота в те времена о братьях наших меньших.


 да? а мне казалось, что для мытья рук. И в средней части что-то типа краника, прикрытого навесом

----------


## titanka

Про забор - неужели второе христианское кладбище со стороны Краяна?

----------


## Rain Woman

> Про забор - неужели второе христианское кладбище со стороны Краяна?


 простите, но что вы курите? :smileflag: ))
чтобы по кладбищу верблюды гуляли :smileflag: ))
может где то на территории киностудии какой то фильм снимали?

----------


## ДунайТайгаЛюбо

> Адрес этого забора, плиз ...


 Это центральная аллея зоопарка в самом конце. там типа карантин у них  :smileflag:

----------


## юрра

Т. е. это не зоопарк, значит это чьи-то частные владения, навеняка в районе Фонтана где находится "самый бедный" частный сектор.

----------


## AG-ents

> Это центральная аллея зоопарка в самом конце. там типа карантин у них


 Я не знаю, что там у них конкретно, но это да  - в конце центральной аллеи. И адрес Одесского зоопарка - Новощепной ряд, 25.

Получи плюсик  :smileflag:

----------


## ChupaChups

Кто рискнул так заявить о своей причастности к известному одесситу?

----------


## titanka

Михаил Водяной
указаны его сыгранные роли

----------


## VikZu

Кстати формально М. Водяной не одессит. Он уроженец Прикарпатья. Но для меня как и для многих он самый коренной одессит!

----------


## ChupaChups

> Михаил Водяной
> указаны его сыгранные роли


 Простите, Вы текст на доске внимательно прочитали?
"На этом причале..."
Собственно, вопрос: где этот причал  :smileflag:  и кто повесил такую доску.

----------


## titanka

> Простите, Вы текст на доске внимательно прочитали?
> "На этом причале..."
> Собственно, вопрос: где этот причал  и кто повесил такую доску.


 собственно - вопрос в ТОМ топике был другой, на него и дан ответ.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Собственно, вопрос: где этот причал  и кто повесил такую доску.


 Проще указать несколько десятков подворотен, кинотеатров, театров, магазинов, амбаров и банков, где Миша Винницкий со шпалером в руках таки да ловил состоятельных "бичков", чем поверить в то, что он с удочкой в руках стоял на причале.

Но, принимая во внимание то, что вопрос ни столько исторический  сколько юмористический - рискну предположить, что это либо территория порта, либо причал на 7ой Пересыпской. Возможно там любил отдыхать Михаил Водяной. Следовательно доску установил либо Н.Павлюк, либо кто то из "новых русских".

----------


## ChupaChups

Эта доска висит на стене "Дома Павловых" (напротив Продмаша).
Расчитана явно на приезжих отдыхающих. Причем никакого причала там и близко не наблюдается  :smileflag: .

----------


## victor.odessa

> Эта доска висит на стене "Дома Павловых" (напротив Продмаша).
> Расчитана явно на приезжих отдыхающих. Причем никакого причала там и близко не наблюдается .


 Скорее всего она появилась накануне слёта байкеров "Гоблин-шоу", проходившего около месяца т.н. Чего только ни сделают "новые русские" для привлечения туристов? Осталось причал построить. А потом туристы будут говорить... Да! И до 7 ой Пересыпской всего несколько трамвайных остановок.

----------


## victor.odessa

Немного дополнения. Побережье от Продмаша до ул.Лиманной принадлежало кабельному заводу. Там был детский садик и база отдыха. Кроме этого там были курени (причалы) принадлежавшие работникам завода, где имелись лодки для выхода в море. Возможно, как писалось выше, здесь отдыхал Михаил Водяной. При случаи я побываю на данном объекте и узнаю более подробнее причину появления данной мемориальной доски.

----------


## Скрытик

Я могу  Павлову позвонить  и  уточнить,  человек  очень интересный.

----------


## denn-73

на скорость, для поддержания темы ...

----------


## Pumik

> на скорость, для поддержания темы ...


 санаторий Одесса

----------


## denn-73

> санаторий Одесса


 а вот и нет

----------


## victor.odessa

Ботанический сад?

----------


## kravshik

Санаторий Горького!!! там фонтанчик

----------


## denn-73

> Санаторий Горького!!! там фонтанчик


 *kravshik*, заслуженно отплюсен .

----------


## victor.odessa

"Ох, где был я вчера - не найду днём с огнём! Помню только"... вот эту парадную. 

Вложение 405358

Вложение 405359

Вложение 405360

Ребята, помогите найти улицу и № дома. Говорят, что этот дом построил бывший главный архитектор г.Кишинёва Александр Бернардацци.

PS. А вот год постройки я Вам не скажу.

----------


## Iriya

это не пушкинская,прямо напротив того красивого здания, отреставрированного?
точного адреса не знаю(..но оч.похоже

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Может Дерибасовская, там где кафе без вывески в подвальчике.

----------


## victor.odessa

Нет.

----------


## titanka

На Пестера точно есть несколько построенных им зданий
Может быть, это черный ход в здании зубной поликлиники по Торговой - кафедры медина. Часть даже выходит на Садовую. Это напротив Нового рынка

----------


## Pumik

начало Канатной

----------


## victor.odessa

Давайте искать вместе. В вопросе содержится путь к разгадке. Надо установить точные адреса домов построенных данным архитектором. Это Вы сделаете без меня, т.к. документ содержащий их перечень публиковался на форуме не один раз. А затем заглянуть в каждый из них.

----------


## Pumik

> Ребята, помогите найти улицу и № дома. Говорят, что этот дом построил бывший главный архитектор г.Кишинёва Александр Бернардацци.
> 
> PS. А вот год постройки я Вам не скажу.


 так "говорят" или таки архитектор Бернардацци А.

----------


## victor.odessa

> так "говорят" или таки архитектор Бернардацци А.


 Решил подойти к теме с другой стороны, изнутри. Для того, чтобы показать уже ранее загадываемые объекты. Также изменил форму подачи вопроса, подсказки и ответа. Посмотрим, что из этого выйдет. Да, это Бернардацци.

----------


## verda

Гоголя,23?

----------


## bulbashik

маразлиевская????

----------


## denn-73

Княжеская 1

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Коблевская 40?

----------


## victor.odessa

> "Ох, где был я вчера - не найду днём с огнём! Помню только"... вот эту парадную. 
> Ребята, помогите найти улицу и № дома. Говорят, что этот дом построил бывший главный архитектор г.Кишинёва Александр Бернардацци.
> PS. А вот год постройки я Вам не скажу.


 Подсказка.

Улица названа именем физика - механика, одного из создателей электрической лампочки. Назовите улицу и № дома.

----------


## Velena

Дидрихсона,7

----------


## victor.odessa

> Дидрихсона,7


 Улицу назвали верно. Номер дома - нет.

----------


## georadar

> Улицу назвали верно. Номер дома - нет.


 Бернардацци на Дидрихсона только № 7 проектировал. Тут написано

----------


## Velena

Дидрихсона,9

----------


## victor.odessa

> Дидрихсона,9


 Умница! Ребята, прошу Вас поставить + за улицу и + за № дома. Всем спасибо.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Бернардацци на Дидрихсона только № 7 проектировал. Тут написано


 Посмотрите список памятников архитектуры.

----------


## Pumik

> Дидрихсона,9


 


> Бернардацци на Дидрихсона только № 7 проектировал. Тут написано


 только что оттуда, в парадную не заходила, просмотрела здания из машины, райончик понимате... но 9 номер это с аркой во двор, а вот 7 номер это двухэтажное здание с красивой парадной дверью. А 5 номер детский сад. Может быть все таки 7? или где тогда в 9, эта парадная находиться.

----------


## victor.odessa

> только что оттуда, в парадную не заходила, просмотрела здания из машины, райончик понимате... но 9 номер это с аркой во двор, а вот 7 номер это двухэтажное здание с красивой парадной дверью. А 5 номер детский сад. Может быть все таки 7? или где тогда в 9, эта парадная находиться.


 Из списка памятников архитектуры
	Особняк Яловикова
1890
арх. О.Й.Бернардацці
	Дідрихсона 
(Інститутська), 7	392-87
7	13
СВ
	Будинок Амбелікопуло
1880-і
арх. О.Й.Бернардацці
	Дідрихсона (Інститутська), 9	392-87
8	12 13
СВ
Завтра вечером выложу фотографию.

----------


## Velena

а я ни одного плюсика так и не получила))))

----------


## Pumik

> Из списка памятников архитектуры
> 	Особняк Яловикова
> 1890
> арх. О.Й.Бернардацці
> 	Дідрихсона 
> (Інститутська), 7	392-87
> 7	13
> СВ
> 	Будинок Амбелікопуло
> ...


 Вы просто скажите, вход в парадную с улицы Дидрихсона или через двор . Если в здании только фасадный вход с Дидирихсона большая красивая дверь, это и есть Ваша парадная,то слева на самом углу дома номер 7.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вы просто скажите, вход в парадную с улицы Дидрихсона или через двор . Если в здании только фасадный вход с Дидирихсона большая красивая дверь, это и есть Ваша парадная,то слева на самом углу дома номер 7.


 Вход в парадную с улицы Дидрихсона.

----------


## Скрытик

> а я ни одного плюсика так и не получила))))


 Уже ))

----------


## Hvarshat

> Умница! Ребята, прошу Вас поставить + за улицу и + за № дома. Всем спасибо.


 


> а я ни одного плюсика так и не получила))))


 Один плюсик поставила  :smileflag:

----------


## lykawaja

Блин учусь  напротив, а не разу туда не заглядывала!!!

----------


## victor.odessa

Не пройдёт и пол года... Как обещал выкладываю фото.
Вложение 408486
Дидрихсона,9. Дом который я загадывал.

Вложение 408487
Дидрихсона,7. Первоначальная Ваша версия.

----------


## Pumik

> Не пройдёт и пол года... Как обещал выкладываю фото.


 Снимаю шляпу, эту девятку на дверях в темноте не разглядела, поэтому считала его 7 номером.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Снимаю шляпу, эту девятку на дверях в темноте не разглядела, поэтому считала его 7 номером.


 Фотографии делал летом прошлого года. Возможно "9" сейчас и нет.

----------


## Pinky

Возможно, кому-то будет интересно...аборигены без труда ответят  несколько ключевых слов замазал - где такая табличка?

----------


## Maksy

может маяк

----------


## victor.odessa

Возможно это водонапорная башня на Воронцовской слободке.

----------


## Pinky

Ну, вот, Maksy расколол сразу  Воронцовский маяк

текст полностью - "Воронцовский маяк. Чугунная сборная маячная башня высотой 19.8 м. изготовлена Кронштадским ордена Ленина морским заводом по заказу Гидрографического Управления Военно- морских сил.
Маяк установлен Строительным Управлением Черноморского флота в 1953г."

----------


## VikZu

Штоб тема не хирела...
Где? Возможно боян....

----------


## mlch

> Штоб тема не хирела...
> Где? Возможно боян....


 Что-то похожее мне попадалось или на Екатеринской или на Александровском в квартале у Привоза.
Но давно. Может сейчас уже и нет.

----------


## denn-73

мне кажется на Серова

----------


## victor.odessa

Приморская / Армянский - как вариант

----------


## VikZu

Пока все мимо. Фотографировал позавчера.

----------


## Viktoz

Артема (Конная), чуть выше Пастера по правой стороне.

----------


## victor.odessa

Попробуем назвать Военный спуск №4. Там сейчас дом строят.

----------


## VikZu

Не-а :smileflag:

----------


## Alternativa

Может в районе Привоза ? :smileflag: 
Дайте ориентир, район, приблизительный :smileflag:

----------


## ЗайCHik

как вариант старобазарный сквер

----------


## VikZu

ЗайCHik и Viktoz ближе всех подобрались. Где то между ними, но не посередине. :smileflag: .

----------


## Vicki

Люди, это Коблевская, 42

----------


## VikZu

ООО, ееее....!!!

----------


## Alex. N

Загадка на скорость наверное  :smileflag: ). Что за задние?

----------


## Скрытик

Канатная угол Пироговской?

----------


## Алибабаевич

Похоже) Здание военной прокуратуры, если не ошибаюсь.

----------


## Alex. N

> Канатная угол Пироговской?


 Да, это Канатная

----------


## Vicki

> ООО, ееее....!!!


 Давно смотрю на эту надпись и мне даже хотелось отковырять :smileflag:  и посмотреть что же там еще написано. Выйти как-то вечерком..., но совесть не позволяет

----------


## titanka

а герб, наверное, ждут, когда сам отвалится... не решаются, рядом с Куликовым... (я про #15545

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, год назад был в этом доме. Он мне понравился. А Вам?

Назовите улицу и № дома. Архитектор Г.Торичелли.

Вложение 418218

Вложение 418219

Вложение 418220

----------


## Velena

> Ребята, год назад был в этом доме. Он мне понравился. А Вам?
> 
> Назовите улицу и № дома. Архитектор Г.Торичелли.


 Может быть это наша Дума?) сто лет там не была)))Думская площадь,1)

----------


## Vaita

Дом творчества напротив Дома ученіх на Сабанеевом мосту?

----------


## Пушкин

Может это одно из зданий МЕДИНа?

----------


## юрра

Краснофлотский переулок? Самое его начало? Или Конец. Сторона, ближе к морю
?

----------


## titanka

> Дом творчества напротив Дома ученіх на Сабанеевом мосту?


 Воронцовский дворец, после ремонта
Воронцовский переулок, 2а (но могу ошибаться)

----------


## VikZu

> Воронцовский дворец, после ремонта
> Воронцовский переулок, 2а (но могу ошибаться)


 Торричели к Ворнцовскому дворцу отношения не имеет. Также как и к думе.

----------


## titanka

ой, я текст в загадке не весь прочитала...

----------


## Vita.Lek

Может быть музей морского флота (Ланжероновская, 6) ?

----------


## titanka

А разве он уже отреставрирован?
Я просто года 3 уже в городе не была ((

----------


## mlch

> А разве он уже отреставрирован?
> Я просто года 3 уже в городе не была ((


 Нет он не отреставрирован. И, к тому-же в нем только один этаж, так что такой лестнице там просто нету места.

----------


## MAESTRA

Нархоз???????????

----------


## Пушкин

Какой то санаторий????

----------


## victor.odessa

Подсказка.
В этом здании до революции находились гостиница и ресторан "Марсель".

----------


## Velena

Может быть, что-то из  ансамбля Старого базара?

----------


## Дунечка

Тираспольская,4

----------


## victor.odessa

> Тираспольская,4


 Верно. "+" уже поставил.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Верно. "+" уже поставил.


 Недостаток земельных площадей в центральных кварталах приводит к тому, что постепенно парадный двор исчезает из дворцового строительства. Большинство особняков теперь возводится прямо на красных линиях. Показательным в этом отношении является дом на ул. Тираспольской, построенный в 1834 г. арх. Г. И. Торичелли. Здесь залы запроектированы в виде анфилад, а со стороны двора устроена полу ротонда с колоннами. Приземистый цоколь расчерчен рустом, парадность второго этажа подчеркнута богатством пластических форм, разнообразием лепного убранства.
Завтра выложу фото.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Тираспольская,4


 


> Верно. "+" уже поставил.


 Вложение 421154

Как и обещал, выкладываю фото.

----------


## Maksy

Где этот терминатор?  :smileflag:

----------


## Св.Михаил

Было уже несколько раз. Насколько я помню, он на третьем этаже, под ним такие же, но без очков.

----------


## Maksy

> Было уже несколько раз. Насколько я помню, он на третьем этаже, под ним такие же, но без очков.


 Ладно ставим зачёт  :smileflag:  . Ждём следующую загадку...

----------


## Маргарита

Где такая чудная клумба?

----------


## K_McKormik

> Где такая чудная клумба?


 На Колонтаевской ?

----------


## Маргарита

нет

----------


## Nata220

Новосельского слева от общаги метрологии.

----------


## Маргарита

точно! +1!

----------


## VikZu

Где такой вензель?

----------


## Omega

Старопортофранковская или Серова?

----------


## alneste

Пастера

----------


## kravshik

> Было уже несколько раз. Насколько я помню, он на третьем этаже, под ним такие же, но без очков.


 и где же это было,просветите,интересно где такой товарищ?

----------


## Маргарита

> и где же это было,просветите,интересно где такой товарищ?


 Каретный переулок, на углу Лютеранского

----------


## VikZu

По поводу вензеля.
Оба ответа -холодно топографически. 
Подсказка: -оба ответа тепло хронологически, т.е. все эти дома (на Пастера, Старопортофранковской и из моей загадки) строились в конце XIX века. :smileflag:

----------


## Vicki

Фонтанская дорога

----------


## titanka

Французский бульвар или парк Шевченко (больница)

----------


## VikZu

Нет.
Подсказка будет ближе к вечеру.

----------


## Omega

Кирова\Белинского\Лидерсовский?

----------


## Pumik

это черноморского козачества первый квартал от моста, техникум по-моему

----------


## VikZu

Все нет. 
Подсказка:1.-это здание образчик промышленной архитектуры, но оно как бы жилое.
2. Оно находится на дороге.
3. Его изображение я выкладывал недавно на фотостранице этого форума.

Подсказок много, :smileflag:  угадать должны быстро. Считаю минуты.

----------


## Velena

> Все нет. 
> Подсказка:1.-это здание образчик промышленной архитектуры, но оно как бы жилое.
> 2. Оно находится на дороге.
> 3. Его изображение я выкладывал недавно на фотостранице этого форума.
> 
> Подсказок много, угадать должны быстро. Считаю минуты.


 Тюрьма на Краснова)

----------


## VikZu

> Тюрьма на Краснова)


 Дааа!  Не прошло и 5 минут!
только не на Краснова а на Люстдорфской дороге, но так-как она выходит и на Краснова,- ответ засчитан!
Вензель проглядывается на фальшколоннах  между круглыми медальонами 3го этажа фасада.

----------


## kravshik

молодец автор,это же как надо было сфотать,на таком расстоянии чтобы вензель увидеть,оптика хороша видать и глаз автора

----------


## titanka

> Дааа!  Не прошло и 5 минут!
> только не на Краснова а на Люстдорфской дороге, но так-как она выходит и на Краснова,- ответ засчитан!
> Вензель проглядывается на фальшколоннах  между круглыми медальонами 3го этажа фасада.


 ничего не имею против голоса, но для справки - тюрьма на Краснова и тюрьма на Люст. дороге - два разных подразделения с разными учетными номерами и адресами. В том "узле" ТРИ испр. учреждения, одно - женское и два мужских

----------


## VikZu

Я имел в виду все заведение и если бы мне ответили типа зона напротив католического цвинтара, засчтал бы и этот отве. Вообще не люблю затягивать вопрос -ответ. А то есть загадки которые мусолят по трое суток, а потом выясняется. что ответ был дан через минуту после загадки а аффтор его не понял...

----------


## titanka

полностью согласна))

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

а вот это где?

по содержанию в принципе можно догадаться

----------


## titanka

Одесса-товарная

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

нет

----------


## strelecia

застава

----------


## titanka

малая

----------


## victor.odessa

> а вот это где?
> 
> по содержанию в принципе можно догадаться


 Заключённых в годы оккупации отправляли в сторону Николаева со станции Сортировочная.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Заключённых в годы оккупации отправляли в сторону Николаева со станции Сортировочная.


 +

Лузановка станция Одесса сортировочная

----------


## Jorjic

Это флигель во дворе, поэтому весь в кадр не поместился. 

 


Желательно все же не вести "огонь по площадям".

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это флигель во дворе, поэтому весь в кадр не поместился. 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> Желательно все же не вести "огонь по площадям".


 Похоже на Маразлиевскую, №4-12

----------


## Jorjic

> Похоже на Маразлиевскую, №4-12


 Нет, ближе к центру.

----------


## Viktoz

Могу ошибаться, но очень похоже на дом во дворе по ул Конной, рядом с Украинским театром, № 14 или 12, точно не припомню

----------


## Jorjic

> Могу ошибаться, но очень похоже на дом во дворе по ул Конной, рядом с Украинским театром, № 14 или 12, точно не припомню


 Нет, еще ближе к центру.

----------


## Vaita

Екатерининская площадь?

----------


## Jorjic

> Екатерининская площадь?


 Блеск! Екатерининская площадь, 6. Снимаю шляпу!

----------


## victor.odessa

Гоголя,6 -?

----------


## Esperanto

> Блеск! Екатерининская площадь, 6. Снимаю шляпу!


 А говорили не вести огонь "по площадям".
Это была попытка увести в сторону?
Или завуалированная подсказка?

----------


## Скрытик

> А говорили не вести огонь "по площадям".
> Это была попытка увести в сторону?
> Или завуалированная подсказка?


 ИМХО речь не шла о площадях как о частях города. У нас просто  любят "покрывать" целыми  кварталами - от и до ))

----------


## Jorjic

> А говорили не вести огонь "по площадям".
> Это была попытка увести в сторону?
> Или завуалированная подсказка?


 Вы знаете, когда я писал "по площадям", я об этом подумал. 
Поверьте, никаких задних мыслей, просто аналогия с нашими приснопамятными "Катюшами" (или "Градами" по нынешним временам).

----------


## Пушкин

Где такие жалюзи?

----------


## Maksy

В переулке Ляпунова?

----------


## Пушкин

Таки да, молодец - быстро. :smileflag:

----------


## Maksy

Где бутафорские балконы?

----------


## Niko*

> Где бутафорские балконы?


 Похоже на Приморский бульвар..

----------


## nex_2007

может начало екатерининской?

----------


## recon

Пастера, здание академии холода
Это здание сгорело а когда восстанавливали сделали такие балконы

----------


## Maksy

> Пастера, здание академии холода
> Это здание сгорело а когда восстанавливали сделали такие балконы


 точно!

----------


## mlch

Где такие "лица" встречаются?

Заранее прошу прощения, если уже выкладывалось.

----------


## Maksy

ул Толстого?

----------


## mlch

> ул Толстого?


 Нет

----------


## Velena

Маразлиевская

----------


## mlch

> Маразлиевская


 От Вас я еще и номер ожидал услышать.  :smileflag: 
Но в общем - верно. Маразлиевская 8.

----------


## Velena

> От Вас я еще и номер ожидал услышать. 
> Но в общем - верно. Маразлиевская 8.


 Спасибо).

----------


## kravshik

мне просто самому интересно,где в Одессе такое нашли,где находится,хочется увидеть своими глазами ?

----------


## Подруга Детства

современность...

----------


## Miami

это ли случайно не морвокзал?

----------


## titanka

а что с трактором? еще про него не отгадали...

Трактор, наверное, где-то на заводе стоит (возле завода), может быть в районе гаваней на пересыпи

----------


## Подруга Детства

> это ли случайно не морвокзал?


 если Вы про окошко- то нет))) не морвокзал

----------


## Nata220

может "Немо"?

----------


## Подруга Детства

угадала ))) вид от бассейна на окошко отеля !!!

----------


## alneste

> мне просто самому интересно,где в Одессе такое нашли,где находится,хочется увидеть своими глазами ?


 Бугаевская?

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Бугаевская?


 трактор возможно на Одессельмаше

----------


## kravshik

> трактор возможно на Одессельмаше


 это нынче ЗОР??

больше никому не попадался на глаза?
я так думаю что это конечно копия ,но все равно интересно...!

----------


## victor.odessa

Вложение 438068
Ребята, перед Вами двор дома в котором размещался особый отдел Красной армии, куда пришёл записаться Михаил Винницкий (Мишка Япончик).

Прошу Вас назвать улицу и № дома.

----------


## victor.odessa

Вложение 438093

----------


## Velena

> Вложение 438068
> Ребята, перед Вами двор дома в котором размещался особый отдел Красной армии, куда пришёл записаться Михаил Винницкий (Мишка Япончик).
> 
> Прошу Вас назвать улицу и № дома.


 Екатерининская площадь, дом №7

----------


## victor.odessa

> Екатерининская площадь, дом №7


 Нет

----------


## Aqualux

> Вложение 438068
> Ребята, перед Вами двор дома в котором размещался особый отдел Красной армии, куда пришёл записаться Михаил Винницкий (Мишка Япончик).
> 
> Прошу Вас назвать улицу и № дома.


 Гоголя?

----------


## alneste

Бунина (в начале)

----------


## Velena

Пастера,56

----------


## alneste

> Пастера,56


 туда машина не заедет, арка узкая

----------


## Necto

Новосельского 64  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

Вложение 439473
Вот эта улица, вот этот дом. Пастера,60. Ответ принят.

----------


## Trs

> Бугаевская?


 Пос. Буялык, если я не ошибаюсь, Колосовское направление. Лично его там фотографировал этим летом, думаю, ещё стоит.

----------


## Trs

Фотозагадка. Где?

----------


## Igor28

Пушкинская?

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Фотозагадка. Где?


 А что здесь такого примечательного, что это окно с решеткой стоит внимания ?

----------


## Скрытик

> А что здесь такого примечательного, что это окно с решеткой стоит внимания ?


 Думаю что потом,у что это (возможно) здание военной прокуратуры на Софиевской.

----------


## Trs

Увы.
Примечательного в этом здании кроме того, что оно - памятник архитектуры - ничего. Разве что фамилия первого владельца (это не жилое здание) совпадает с фамилией известного музыканта.

----------


## Alternativa

> Фотозагадка. Где?


 Канатная угол Троицкой :smileflag:

----------


## Igor28

Ребят, давайте загадывать и сразу писать хотя бы с какой-то коммент, а то просто Решетка ))). Как пример вопрос *victor.odessa* отличная и интересная загадка, за что ему спасибо )))))

----------


## Trs

> Канатная угол Троицкой


 Да. Чаеразвесная фабрика Высоцкого, замечательное здание.

----------


## victor.odessa

В этом доме народник Андрей Желябов познакомился со своей будущей женой Ольгой, дочерью сахарозаводчика и видного одесского общественного деятеля.
Вложение 441589

Вложение 441590

Вложение 441591
Прошу Вас назвать улицу и № дома.

----------


## victor.odessa

Вложение 441604

Вложение 441605

Вложение 441606

----------


## mlch

> В этом доме народник Андрей Желябов познакомился со своей будущей женой Ольгой, дочерью сахарозаводчика и видного одесского общественного деятеля.
> Вложение 441589
> 
> Вложение 441590
> 
> Вложение 441591
> Прошу Вас назвать улицу и № дома.


 Коблевская 24 ?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Коблевская 24 ?


 К сожалению, нет.

----------


## Alternativa

> К сожалению, нет.


 Льва Толстого :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Льва Толстого


 Нет, в том районе они снимали "угол". Было бы хорошо называть улицу и № дома.

----------


## Alternativa

> Нет, в том районе они снимали "угол". Было бы хорошо называть улицу и № дома.


 Ну, если улица не подходит, чего № называть
Я пока, в самой истории Одессы не сильна, поэтому так на ощупь-зрительную память

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ну, если улица не подходит, чего № называть


 При дальнейших ответах.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

похоже на поликлинику на жуковского угол карла маркса

----------


## titanka

Думская площадь, 1

----------


## victor.odessa

> похоже на поликлинику на жуковского угол карла маркса


 А таки да, похоже. Но не там...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

12я поликлиника на Пастера

----------


## titanka

а мне почему ничего не ответили...
я может быть, перепутала - где во второй половине 19 века находилась Дума? В Одессе они могли встретиться только на месте общественной работы отца Ольги. А то Киевская губерния - это никак не Одесса, а симпатия скорее всего между репетитором и ученицей возникла именно в имении

----------


## mlch

> а мне почему ничего не ответили...
> я может быть, перепутала - где во второй половине 19 века находилась Дума? В Одессе они могли встретиться только на месте общественной работы отца Ольги. А то Киевская губерния - это никак не Одесса, а симпатия скорее всего между репетитором и ученицей возникла именно в имении


 В здании на Думской до постройки биржи на Пушкинской угол Бунина находилась Биржа. Так что - это точно не там.

----------


## titanka

ну я могу тогда сказать, без адреса - это здание раньше было Думской управой... не знаю, какой адрес

----------


## victor.odessa

> а мне почему ничего не ответили...
> я может быть, перепутала - где во второй половине 19 века находилась Дума? В Одессе они могли встретиться только на месте общественной работы отца Ольги. А то Киевская губерния - это никак не Одесса, а симпатия скорее всего между репетитором и ученицей возникла именно в имении


 А Вы молодец. Мне нравится ход Ваших мыслей. Ну сделайте же ещё один шаг в нужном направлении, но не в сторону Думы.

----------


## verda

Это не здание на Дерибасовской угол Пушкинской, где находятся всякие городские управления?

----------


## mlch

Может это Приморский бульвар 7 ?

----------


## victor.odessa

Пришло время выложить подсказку.
Мимо этого дома постоянно проезжают одесситы перемещаясь из одной части города в другую. Дом был построен Ф.К.Боффо.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Может это Приморский бульвар 7 ?


 НЕ ищите место службы, а займитесь поиском очага.

----------


## georadar

*victor.odessa*

Может здание связано не с местом службы, а с первой паровой мукомольной мельницей, которую построил Семён Яхненко, отец той самой жены Желябова. Только вот с улицей проблема. Думаю или Мельницкая или Старопортофранковская. Ещё думаю на улицу Желябова))

----------


## Viktoz

Садовая 1, или Дворец пионеров по Приморскому бульвару 9.

----------


## victor.odessa

> *victor.odessa*
> 
> Может здание связано не с местом службы, а с первой паровой мукомольной мельницей, которую построил Семён Яхненко, отец той самой жены Желябова. Только вот с улицей проблема. Думаю или Мельницкая или Старопортофранковская. Ещё думаю на улицу Желябова))


 Вы правы. Первая паровая мельница.Но не только. Старопортофранковская - очень тепло. Сделайте ещё один шаг к зданию. Оно перед Вами.

----------


## Св.Михаил

Боффо вроде построил дом Валиховский пер.1, который принадлежал тестю Желябова

----------


## Maksy

Щепкина 5 или может Валиховский 8

----------


## Maksy

последний вариант Пастера, первые нечётные номера...

----------


## victor.odessa

Ближе всех georadar. Ещё один шаг. Вы все хорошо знаете (зрительно) этот дом.

----------


## victor.odessa

> последний вариант Пастера, первые нечётные номера...


 Нет, это не Когановские дома.

----------


## Vaita

Это здание зубной поликлиники на Пастера! Мечникова 1?

----------


## Vaita

Ну что там с ответом?

----------


## Jorjic

Неужели Институт благородных девиц? Это просто догадка, я не настолько образованный.

----------


## victor.odessa

В 1833г. особняк был построен для барона Лехнера. Затем особняк принадлежал городскому голове Семёну Степановичу Яхненко. А.Дерибас писал:"Рядом с домом...высилась и грохотала, построенная тем же Яхненко, первая на юге России паровая мукомольная мельница". Старая Одесса, глава "Семён Степанович Яхненко".
Вложение 444423
Манежная,2

Ставлю + Vaita -за окончательный ответ, georadar - за паровую мельницу, titanka (за знание истории семьи Яхненко).

Всем спасибо за участие. Раньше дать ответ не мог, тк был на работе.

----------


## victor.odessa

Вложение 444493

----------


## donich

> Вложение 444493


 Парк Шевченко

----------


## Jorjic

> Вложение 444493


 Адрес назвать не могу. Это в начале Пастера, в районе пересечения со Старопортофранковской и др.
Скажем, Пастера, 2.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Адрес назвать не могу. Это в начале Пастера, в районе пересечения со Старопортофранковской и др.
> Скажем, Пастера, 2.


 Загадка уже разгадана. Я выложил фото, оно выше. Сразу с ответом оно не пошло. Я продублировал. Вы правы. Спасибо.

----------


## Alex. N

Загадка как всегда на скорость  :smileflag: 
 Где находится вот этот третий  дом-стена?

----------


## georadar

> Загадка как всегда на скорость 
>  Где находится вот этот третий  дом-стена?


 Отделение милиции возле парка Ильича? На улице Мечникова.

----------


## Alex. N

> Отделение милиции возле парка Ильича? На улице Мечникова.


 Неа, очень холодно

----------


## titanka

район Пересыпьского моста, вообще - что-то промышленное - проводов много

----------


## Alex. N

> район Пересыпьского моста, вообще - что-то промышленное - проводов много


 Провода троллейбусные  :smileflag: )
Ну, если смотреть по дате постройки дома то он появился раньше, чем дом в Воронцовском переулке, следовательно, это район от, куда пошла, застраиваться Одесса. 
Вот такая подсказка  :smileflag:

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Белинского

----------


## Alex. N

> Белинского


 Да это именно та улица :smileflag: . Полюсик Вам добавлен.

Итого  теперь у нас известны три дома  :smileflag: )

----------


## victor.odessa

Пауза затянулась. Может быть кто то и загадывал.  
Вложение 450524
Где этот дворик с такой кинематографической лестницей?

----------


## Maksy

а чем он примечателен кроме того,что а нём паркуют Hyundai Matrix? 
Пастера, Щепкина, Софиевская?

----------


## Vivea

Маразлиевская?

----------


## victor.odessa

> а чем он примечателен кроме того,что а нём паркуют Hyundai Matrix? 
> Пастера, Щепкина, Софиевская?


 Дом до революции принадлежал Екатерине Деонардо, после революции находился центр по борьбе с бандитизмом, "Клуб красных директоров" и ...

----------


## victor.odessa

> а чем он примечателен кроме того,что а нём паркуют Hyundai Matrix? 
> Пастера, Щепкина, Софиевская?


 Если можно, называйте не всем списком, а по одной улице.

----------


## Sergey-Od

Баранова/Комсомольской

----------


## Maksy

> Если можно, называйте не всем списком, а по одной улице.


 Можно конечно, более того, я сторонник того чтобы называть пересечение улиц. Но когда загадан двор, без объяснений и опознавательных знаков, как это было в начале, то ответом можно считать "приморский район". :smileflag:

----------


## АнастасияЮ

> Можно конечно, более того, я сторонник того чтобы называть пересечение улиц. Но когда загадан двор, без объяснений и опознавательных знаков, как это было в начале, то ответом можно считать "приморский район".


 Ваша загадка про балконы почти не отличается от этой. Тем более уже написана подсказка.

----------


## Maksy

> Ваша загадка про балконы почти не отличается от этой. Тем более уже написана подсказка.


 Почему? Балконы были по фасаду.

----------


## vivi4

Странно.....по запросу "Деонардо" поисковики выдают "Деонардо Ди Каприо и Деонардо Да Винчи"!! К чему бы это?

----------


## flyer-korowka

> Странно.....по запросу "Деонардо" поисковики выдают "Деонардо Ди Каприо и Деонардо Да Винчи"!! К чему бы это?


 похоже, у поисковиков насморк!

----------


## Trs

Напротив точно такая же лестница? Нежинская?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Тем более уже написана подсказка.


 Продолжение подсказки:"... и Матросский клуб.

----------


## Св.Михаил

Пастера 60??

----------


## victor.odessa

> Пастера 60??


 А таки ДА.

PS.Таких лестниц осталось в городе мало. Боюсь, что скоро их вообще не станет.

----------


## alneste

что-то не видно ничего общего с этим двором по Пастера, 60 https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=6552496&postcount=15639

----------


## victor.odessa

> что-то не видно ничего общего с этим двором по Пастера, 60 https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=6552496&postcount=15639


 На фото Вам видны два угла, а за Вами ещё два. Дальний левый угол - лестница.

----------


## ВЕСЫ

А  я то обрадовалась, что узнала двор и лестницу, где снимали "Гранатовый браслет". Были уже фото этого двора?

----------


## Jorjic

> На фото Вам видны два угла, а за Вами ещё два. Дальний левый угол - лестница.


 Таки да! У двора четыре угла. А одесские дворы тем и хороши, что одни углы на другие абсолютно не похожи. Тут смотришь - все очень прилично, поворачиваешься - сплошное безобразие (значит, красиво).

----------


## Jorjic

Вроде этого еще не было. Где это и что это?
 
Ответ на первый вопрос я, разумеется знаю, а на второй - нет. Надеюсь на информированность форумчан.

----------


## vivi4

похоже на район Нового рынка....

----------


## Jorjic

> похоже на район Нового рынка....


 Нет, это не тот новый домик. Далековато.

----------


## Maksy

Веры Инбер?

----------


## Jorjic

> Веры Инбер?


 Нет, тоже далековато. Это центр города. Конечно, это внутри квартала, но при желании можно увидеть с улицы.

----------


## Maksy

польская / бунина в качестве моего последнего варианта...

----------


## Jorjic

> польская / бунина в качестве моего последнего варианта...


 Он же и правильный. Эта башня видна с Пушкинской, если присматриваться. А стоит домик во дворе углового дома, вход с Польской.
Что в этом доме - не знаю, никаких вывесок нет.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот такая необычная вещь, во всяком случае я больше такого не встречал. Не знаю, что это - новодел или реставрация. Дом достаточно старый, недавно реконструированный, на мой взгляд довольно удачно. Где это?

----------


## Trs

новодел. На этом доме вся лепнина - новодел. Преображенская угол переулка Некрасова.

----------


## Jorjic

> новодел. На этом доме вся лепнина - новодел. Преображенская угол переулка Некрасова.


 Ну вот, так быстро. Даже неинтересно.

----------


## alim

А где, по Вашему мнению, находится это сочетание знаков?  :smileflag:

----------


## lanos7

Ришельевская/Деребасовская,спуск к Пушкинской.

----------


## [email protected]

по колоритной вывеске справа "Пиво" легко догадаться!

----------


## Shanti

> по колоритной вывеске справа "Пиво" легко догадаться!


 согласна

----------


## titanka

Садовая напротив Соборки

----------


## piryur

Опа, так мы снимали с одного места  :smileflag: 
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=6737020&postcount=12354

----------


## alim

Я у Вас за спиной стояла 
Раздача "слонов":
Lanos7 +1
[email protected] +1
Shanti +1 
piryur +1 как "соседу"

----------


## donich

> Опа, так мы снимали с одного места 
> https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=6737020&postcount=12354


 Да я так понял, что даже в одну и ту же секунду.

----------


## [email protected]

обе фотографии сделаны в одном доме...
не забрасывайте помидорами, если было))
вторая фотография - это резная дверь.
какие будут варианты?

----------


## Velena

Маразлиевская

----------


## [email protected]

нет

----------


## Миз@нтроп

ул. Мастерская (Серова)?

----------


## Omega

Пушкинская?

----------


## [email protected]

угу, Пушкинская, 46

----------


## piryur

> Да я так понял, что даже в одну и ту же секунду.


 Только я снимал по- горизонтали, а "соседка"- по- вертикали  :smileflag: ))

----------


## crupie

А это где?  :smileflag:

----------


## Freez

> А это где?


 Гостиница Красная

----------


## Hermione Granger

> А это где?


 это на Пушкинской?

----------


## crupie

> Гостиница Красная


 Нюууу... так неинтересно!
Сразу отгадали.
...так теперь выглядит внутренний двор гостиницы Красная.

----------


## Freez

> Нюууу... так неинтересно!
> Сразу отгадали.
> ...так теперь выглядит внутренний двор гостиницы Красная.


 Когда она уже откроется - лет 5 ремонтируют, никак не закончат.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Когда она уже откроется - лет 5 ремонтируют, никак не закончат.


 не 5, а уже лет 30,  - это вечно ремонтируемая гостиница, похоже это - карма

----------


## titanka

> Когда она уже откроется - лет 5 ремонтируют, никак не закончат.


 пять? да уж все 8 наверное

----------


## titanka

> не 5, а уже лет 30,  - это вечно ремонтируемая гостиница, похоже это - карма


 это карма "наслана" всеми акционерами. Пока с головой не разберутся, организм до порядка не придет

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> это карма "наслана" всеми акционерами. Пока с головой не разберутся, организм до порядка не придет


 да это началось ещё в конце 70х годов (если память не изменяет), когда такого слова "акционеры" ещё не было в  нашем обиходе  :smileflag: .

----------


## Скрытик

> это карма "наслана" всеми акционерами. Пока с головой не разберутся, организм до порядка не придет


 Та с "головами" там все в порядке. Если бы не то происшествие с обвалом лестницы и гибелью женщины, то уже работала бы. 1.5 года простояли.

----------


## Velena

> Нюууу... так неинтересно!
> Сразу отгадали.
> ...так теперь выглядит внутренний двор гостиницы Красная.


 Вот только не Красная она, а Розовая) ))

----------


## piryur

> не 5, а уже лет 30,  - это вечно ремонтируемая гостиница, похоже это - карма


 Извините за оффтоп... Как сейчас помню, в 1987г. сам придумал  :smileflag:  "Гостиницу "КРАсная" КРАсиво КРАсили КРАсной КРАской"...

----------


## titanka

Красная была бы сильно вызывающей. Провоцирующей что ли. Куда нам, недалёко горсовет 

Да и по архитектурной планировке красный не подошел бы, разве что некоторые места отделки. В название другой смысл вкладывали, не связанный с окраской здания, да и о красоте (крАсно) не думали... эхЪ, были времена

----------


## Velena

> Извините за оффтоп... Как сейчас помню, в 1987г. сам придумал  "Гостиницу "КРАсная" КРАсиво КРАсили КРАсной КРАской"...


 в 1988 у меня там была свадьба- и она была красной)))

----------


## Св.Михаил

Что-то мы задержались на Красной  :smileflag: 
Где до недавнего времени можно было увидеть и потрогать челюсти такого гиганта?

----------


## Maksy

В морском музее?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Что-то мы задержались на Красной 
> Где до недавнего времени можно было увидеть и потрогать челюсти такого гиганта?


 Дюковский парк.

----------


## victor.odessa

Дюковский парк.

----------


## Maksy

Китовый ус и ещё что-то были в музее дворца моряков

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

вопрос был на скорость, в дюковском.

а почему - до недавнего времени? уже украли ? : )

----------


## Св.Михаил

victor.odessa был первым.
Увы, при очередном ремонте бара "Карамболь" челюсти снесли

----------


## victor.odessa

В Шампанском переулке, возле биологического факультета, закопан скелет голубого кита.

----------


## Vaita

> В Шампанском переулке, возле биологического факультета, закопан скелет голубого кита.


 Похоронен

----------


## Richard

> В Шампанском переулке, возле биологического факультета, закопан скелет голубого кита.


 А зачем? Чтоб муравьи объели?

----------


## Св.Михаил

> А зачем? Чтоб муравьи объели?


 Чтобы хомо сапиенсы не разворовали

----------


## Pumik

> В Шампанском переулке, возле биологического факультета, закопан скелет голубого кита.


 *27* метров, под гаражами.

----------


## Jorjic

> 127 метров, под гаражами.


 Древние укры закопали?

----------


## Richard

А потом, лет через 500, кто-нить его откопает и защитит себе диссертацию, доказав, что на месте Шампанского 500 лет назад плескалось море

----------


## victor.odessa

> 127 метров, под гаражами.


 Совершенно верно. Это был подарок китобоев университету, а т.к. разместить его было негде, то пришлось "законсервировать" до лучших времён.
P.S. Pumik - +1 за чтение хороших книг.

----------


## georadar

> А потом, лет через 500, кто-нить его откопает и защитит себе диссертацию, доказав, что на месте Шампанского 500 лет назад плескалось море


 А на месте Шампанского таки да было море :smileflag:  Правда чуть поболее чем 500 лет назад, да и не только на месте Шампанского, а аж до Любашёвки. И это только в неогене

----------


## kravshik

> 127 метров, под гаражами.


 это в глубину или это его длина???????

----------


## victor.odessa

> это в глубину или это его длина???????


 Длина скелета голубого кита 27 метров. (Pumik допустила опечатку)

----------


## Dr.Freeman

Ого, это когда его закопали?

----------


## titanka

в мою бытность в школе нас водили на экскурсию в Шампанский переулок в музей биофака. От кита там выставлен только член (странно, но это так), длиной метра 3-5. По виду, мне тогда показалось, - он похож на антенну автомобиля, "складывается" аналогично )

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> в мою бытность в школе нас водили на экскурсию в Шампанский переулок в музей биофака. От кита там выставлен только член (странно, но это так), длиной метра 3-5. По виду, мне тогда показалось, - он похож на антенну автомобиля, "складывается" аналогично )


 оригинально, интересно, какое было описание этого экспоната,
что-то в духе  - склько волка не корми, - у кита всё равно больше?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

от музейщики приколисты

----------


## titanka

я не помню, что было написано, и видели ли мы тогда таблички (в 9-м то классе). Про "это" нам рассказывала экскурсовод (наверное, препод биофака). Наверное, была надпись - типа того "Половой член кита...", а как еще культурнее выразиться?

----------


## Alexandr

> в мою бытность в школе нас водили на экскурсию в Шампанский переулок в музей биофака. От кита там выставлен только член (странно, но это так), длиной метра 3-5. По виду, мне тогда показалось, - он похож на антенну автомобиля, "складывается" аналогично )


 А мне прикололись позвонки кита, сразу подумал, что неплохо бы использовать как сиденья на даче.  :smileflag:  Каждому своё.  :smileflag: 
Коллекция бабочек там просто сногсшибательная. А на то время, когда мы не видели всяких птицеедов, как сейчас на староконке, пауки производили впечатление.  :smileflag:

----------


## titanka

я люблю заведения такого типа. Старшую дочку вырастила на "походах". Как вспомню, где мы только не были в ее 5-10 лет ))) Особенно, когда я могу что-либо рассказать ей об экспонатах, из собственных воспоминаний и услышанное от родных. Очень понравился музей Блещунова. Правда, были там лет 6 назад (((
С малышкой (ей скоро 2 года), надеюсь, тоже будет возможность и сохранятся к тому времени наши достопримечательности...

----------


## АлександрАнатоль

> Вот это здание


 Княжеская 1, Новосельского 4, 1887г., здание Русского технического общества, проект арх. Меснера Э.Я., строил арх. Бернардацци А.О., отделка зала по проекту арх. Шеврембрандта Г. К. (1856-1914).
В этом здании 18 сентября 1918 года в 12-00 состоялось открытие политеха

----------


## Гидрант

> я люблю заведения такого типа. Старшую дочку вырастила на "походах". Как вспомню, где мы только не были в ее 5-10 лет )))


 


> victor.odessa был первым.
> Увы, при очередном ремонте бара "Карамболь" челюсти снесли


 Эти челюсти, использованные в качестве входной арки (кстати, могу ошибаться, но последние годы там стояла уже цементная копия, а кость ушла в неизвестном направлении :smileflag: ) - последнее, что оставалось от Музея китобойной флотилии "Слава" ("Украина"), созданного лет 50 назад и просуществовавшего лет 10-15. 
Одно из самых ярких воспоминаний мальчишеского детства: гарпунные пушки, чучела пингвинов и других пернатых, а в центре зала, вероятно, тот самый скелет кита. Плюс штормовки, зюйдвестки, изделия из зуба кашалота и китового уса, фотографии... Потом все постепенно развалилось

----------


## Hvarshat

Что-то давненько тут никто ничего не загадывает...
Вот, собственно, и сама загадка, на мой взгляд очень легкая  :smileflag: 
Где это?

----------


## Omega

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Старая яхна

Ланжероновская, 8?

----------


## Hvarshat

Нет

----------


## K_McKormik

Малая Арнаутская ?

----------


## [email protected]

Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Hvarshat

Нет. Наверно я перестаралась, и выложила слишком маленький фрагмент дома. Вот кусочек чуть побольше:

----------


## Св.Михаил

Нежинская?

----------


## Старая яхна

Преображенская?

----------


## victor.odessa

Софиевская,15

----------


## Скрытик

> Софиевская,15


 Точно нет.
Успенская?

----------


## Velena

Коблевская или Ноосельского

----------


## Пушкин

Княжеская?

----------


## Hvarshat

Нет, все не то. Но бОльшая часть ответов не так и далеко от нужного дома.
Вот еще одна подсказка  :smileflag:

----------


## tatyana2

Еврейская уг.Решильевской?

----------


## Св.Михаил

Л.Толстого или Спиридоновская?

----------


## Jorjic

А может быть Греческая, недалеко от Екатерининской?

----------


## Св.Михаил

Здание до боли знакомое. Оно явно в квадрате ул. Тираспольская - Новосельского - Ольгиевская - Софиевская.

Кстати, это не Ольгиевская случайно?  :smileflag:

----------


## Hvarshat

> Здание до боли знакомое. Оно явно в квадрате ул. Тираспольская - Новосельского - Ольгиевская - Софиевская.
> Кстати, это не Ольгиевская случайно?


 Совершенно верно, в этом квадрате. Но не Ольгиевская. Ближе к центру квадрата  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Совершенно верно, в этом квадрате. Но не Ольгиевская. Ближе к центру квадрата


 Тогда Пастера в районе Конной.

----------


## Маргарита

или Дворянская... но до квартала не помню.

----------


## Hvarshat

По-моему, уже все улицы в этом квадрате перечислили, кроме нужной...

----------


## georadar

> По-моему, уже все улицы в этом квадрате перечислили, кроме нужной...


 Коблевская?

----------


## Maksy

садовая осталась  :smileflag:

----------


## Hvarshat

> садовая осталась


 Ну наконец-то  Может еще и номер дома кто-нибудь назовет?  :smileflag:

----------


## Св.Михаил

7 или 9

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну наконец-то  Может еще и номер дома кто-нибудь назовет?


 Думаю, 5.

----------


## Hvarshat

Да, это Садовая, 7.

----------


## vlad_lu

Где находится этот дворик?

----------


## shmidt-ua

ул Успенская, общежитие порта перед женским монастырем

----------


## vlad_lu

> ул Успенская, общежитие порта перед женским монастырем


 Неверно!

----------


## Jorjic

> Где находится этот дворик?
> Вложение 483288


 Воронцовский переулок.

----------


## vlad_lu

> Воронцовский переулок.


 +1! Быстро угадал!

----------


## vlad_lu

А такое чудо где?

----------


## Jorjic

> А такое чудо где?
> Вложение 483294


 Только наугад - Наш сад.

----------


## vlad_lu

> Только наугад - Наш сад.


 Неверный ответ!

----------


## [email protected]

санаторий какой-то наверное

----------


## titanka

Ботанический сад

----------


## vlad_lu

> санаторий какой-то наверное


 Ближе всех пока что ВЫ, поточнее пожалуйста!

----------


## Hermione Granger

> А такое чудо где?
> Вложение 483294


 может это база отдыха "Чабанка"?

----------


## vlad_lu

> может это база отдыха "Чабанка"?


 Увы, нет.

----------


## vlad_lu

Ну что, день целый прошёл- никто так и не может узнать это место?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Дом Павловых?

----------


## НаСекундуЗагляну

> Дом Павловых?


 Да, это Дом Павловых... но интересно, когда там русалочка появилась?
Пару месяцев назад ее там не было :smileflag:

----------


## vlad_lu

> Дом Павловых?


 Правильно, это Дом Павловых, фотка сделана 31 августа 2009 года.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Правильно, это Дом Павловых, фотка сделана 31 августа 2009 года.


 а плюсик где же?  :smileflag:

----------


## vlad_lu

> а плюсик где же?


 +++ :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

спасибо, мне уже возместили ущерб целых два раза))

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

а вот на скорость

----------


## Omega

Льва Толстого?

----------


## НаСекундуЗагляну

ЖД вокзал

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Правильно, Толстого угол Нежинской)

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

воть

----------


## Jorjic

Думаю, несложная загадка, но очень оригинальный барельеф. Где резвятся эти дамы и русалки

----------


## Velena

Лермонтовский?

----------


## Jorjic

> Лермонтовский?


 Да, конечно. Бывшая водолечебница Исаковича.

----------


## Иринка К.

интересно у вас тут )

----------


## Jorjic

> интересно у вас тут )


 Ну так заходите и загадайте что-нибудь. Если будут ругать, что повтор, не тушуйтесь. Ничего страшного. Лишний раз посмотреть что-нибудь интересное не вредно.

----------


## [email protected]

опять застой у Вас... 
вот такие носики в количестве трех штук были мною обнаружены. 
Вам осталось только предположить где

----------


## Св.Михаил

кажется в Дюковском такое есть

----------


## Viktoz

Одно из помещение  СРЗ Украина

----------


## Св.Михаил

Только что прошел мимо него и убедился: это таки-да Дюковский, небольшое здание в глубине. Его когда-то уже загадывали с другим фрагментом - рыбы в круглом обрамлении. С недавних пор в нем сделали конюшню.

----------


## [email protected]

> кажется в Дюковском такое есть


 правильно! это именно оно
на фотографии возле конюшни даже лошадку видно))

----------


## Иринка К.

100 % знаете где это , просто кто будет быстрее ))) ?

----------


## xifedor

Пушкинская 12?

----------


## Иринка К.

Ну вот ))) 

Точно !

----------


## VikZu

Что-то картинку от 


> Иринка К.	 100 % знаете где это , просто кто будет быстрее ))) ?


 не видно... давненько яничего здесь не вывешивал.
Ну вот тогда гадайте.
Где это и самое главное(я сам не знаю, только догадываюсь) для чего это сделано.

----------


## Maksy

это екатериненская 7 или 9, там вроде окно внизу

----------


## VikZu

Сразу поставил+, потому как адрес указан правильно , Екатерининская 9 дом бр. Лантье. Однако что это? Неужели окно?
Скорее всего отдушина подвального помещения. Кто знает точно?

----------


## VikZu

Кстати, дом очень красив, посмотрите фото парадного подъезда -ныне глухо закрытого. Типичный модерн начала XX века.

----------


## Maksy

там дом вообще интересный, например парадная и чёрная лестницы идут в одной ластичной клетке, разделённые сетной, и обе выходят на фасад.  Такие окна-отдушины были и под другими лестницами, но начало XXI века пережила только одна...

----------


## Nomax

Да там лестницы 2-мя спиралями идут. А через окна можно с одной на другую перелезть.

----------


## Borisova

Хочу спросить, что кто знает почему это здание пустует? оно ведь не разваливается...и рядом находятся такие же дома, только заселенные.  Фото полгода назад сделано, щас окна на 1 этаже замуровали

----------


## Cielo

Это на Скоростной (официально называется ул. Краснова) не доезжая до тюрьмы, каждый день мимо него на работу езжу. Раньше было вроде общежитием, почему пустует - не знаю.

----------


## kravshik

Вроде как по слухам ,дом построен на месте старого тюремного кладбища,поэтому в доме вроде как нехорошая энергетика,по местным Одесским легендам,нехорошая молва про дом идет,селиться никто не хочет,не буду утверждать ,но реально люди слышали разные звуки..... и видения вроде как.

что вполне возможно ,учитывая его расположение,на сегодняшний день это вполне можно обосновать по научному,скорее всего поэтому и пустует.

----------


## Freez

> Вроде как по слухам ,дом построен на месте старого тюремного кладбища,поэтому в доме вроде как нехорошая энергетика,по местным Одесским легендам,нехорошая молва про дом идет,селиться никто не хочет,не буду утверждать ,но реально люди слышали разные звуки..... и видения вроде как.


 Барабашки с колотушками это 5

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

какое маленькое, однако, кладбище было. В соседних домах живут--и всё нормально, а тут--ну просто никак! видения замучивают

----------


## titanka

я в 1993 году рядом работать стала - оно уже тогда было пустым, окна пленкой затянуты были. До этого как-то меньше обращала внимания, дороги мои по-другому шли

----------


## titanka

> какое маленькое, однако, кладбище было. В соседних домах живут--и всё нормально, а тут--ну просто никак! видения замучивают


 так ведь никто не говорит - что раньше было по скоростной трассе, может - в этот бок и было что

----------


## Borisova

ну допустим кладбище, там в  том дворе дом жилой почти вплотную к тюрьме стоит и ничего,и вообще у нас в Одессе ооооочень много чего на кладбищах построено!

----------


## Richard

> Хочу спросить, что кто знает почему это здание пустует? оно ведь не разваливается...и рядом находятся такие же дома, только заселенные.  Фото полгода назад сделано, щас окна на 1 этаже замуровали


 Там уже 20 лет идут судебные тяжбы из-за собственника. Не могут определиться с владельцем. Один купил, другой подал на него в суд. Никакое кладбище конешно же непричем.

----------


## Borisova

> Там уже 20 лет идут судебные тяжбы из-за собственника. Не могут определиться с владельцем. Один купил, другой подал на него в суд. Никакое кладбище конешно же непричем.


 Да, это больше похоже на правду))))))

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

этот дом уже обсуждался тут на форуме, это бывшее рабочее общежитие, и он никак не связан с призраками

----------


## Borisova

> этот дом уже обсуждался тут на форуме, это бывшее рабочее общежитие, и он никак не связан с призраками


 я так и думала, но перелистывать 800 страниц лень было

----------


## Atelman

А теперь загадка с использованием фото 1942-43 годов. Дом и элементы забора, фрагменты которых запечатлены на фото сохранились. На главном плане -  румынский ДОТ... 
Где это?

----------


## mlch

> А теперь загадка с использованием фото 1942-43 годов. Дом и элементы забора, фрагменты которых запечатлены на фото сохранились. На главном плане -  румынский ДОТ... 
> Где это?


 Переулок Нахимова угол Маразлиевской

----------


## Св.Михаил

это фото было месяца 3 назад кажется

----------


## Atelman

Верно!

----------


## Omega

Кстати, никто не помнит что за госпиталь был в это доме в конце 70-х? Это не вопрос по теме, просто личный интерес.

----------


## spawnua

Как думаете, как эта местность сейчас называется?


Кто узнал - милости просим сюда, а кто сомневается - подсказка тоже здесь

Фотография предоставлена одесским мемориальным музеем К.Г. Паустовского

----------


## Иринка К.

парк Шевченко , да не сильно он изменился с тех пор )

----------


## Omega

> парк Шевченко , да не сильно он изменился с тех пор )


 А как на мой взгляд, изменился он сильно, причем в худшую сторону, за что огромное спасибо отдельным штатским.

----------


## K_McKormik

> А теперь загадка с использованием фото 1942-43 годов. Дом и элементы забора, фрагменты которых запечатлены на фото сохранились. На главном плане -  румынский ДОТ... 
> Где это?


  Меня один вопрос мучает. Что румыны предполагали защищать этим дотом ? Проход в парк Шевченка ? Отдельно взятый дом от нападения партизан ? или на случай штурма Одессы частями сов. армии тупо сидеть в том доте, когда город будет уже весь взят а потом ночью спускаться с обрыва к морю ? Логика его возведения совершенно не ясна. Ну был бы он размещен в херсонском сквере перед мостами - понятно - типа прикрывать вход в город со стороны пересыпи. Но тут....

----------


## VikZu

> Меня один вопрос мучает. Что румыны предполагали защищать этим дотом ? Проход в парк Шевченка ? Отдельно взятый дом от нападения партизан ? или на случай штурма Одессы частями сов. армии тупо сидеть в том доте, когда город будет уже весь взят а потом ночью спускаться с обрыва к морю ? Логика его возведения совершенно не ясна. Ну был бы он размещен в херсонском сквере перед мостами - понятно - типа прикрывать вход в город со стороны пересыпи. Но тут....


 Десант красных моряков из бухты :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

> А как на мой взгляд, изменился он сильно, причем в худшую сторону, за что огромное спасибо отдельным штатским.


 К сожалению и в во времена социалистического реализма это место было в запущенном сосотоянии. А какой бы кабачок можно было открыть в этой башне. Назвать "Старая крепость" допустим, подшаминить стену, разбить современный цветник, замостить плиткой, потом пропиарить в СМИ и турист пошел бы сюда. И денежка потекла...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Как думаете, как эта местность сейчас называется?
> 
> 
> Кто узнал - милости просим сюда, а кто сомневается - подсказка тоже здесь
> 
> Фотография предоставлена одесским мемориальным музеем К.Г. Паустовского


 только ленивый не знает, что парк Шевченко ранее назывался Александровским, от вы приколист

----------


## Omega

> К сожалению и в во времена социалистического реализма это место было в запущенном сосотоянии. А какой бы кабачок можно было открыть в этой башне. Назвать "Старая крепость" допустим, подшаминить стену, разбить современный цветник, замостить плиткой, потом пропиарить в СМИ и турист пошел бы сюда. И денежка потекла...


 Насколько я помню, там (в башне) был музей (или филиал). А летнее кафе было на площадке перед башней.

----------


## spawnua

> Как думаете, как эта местность сейчас называется?
> 
> 
> Кто узнал - милости просим сюда, а кто сомневается - подсказка тоже здесь
> 
> Фотография предоставлена одесским мемориальным музеем К.Г. Паустовского


 


> только ленивый не знает, что парк Шевченко ранее назывался Александровским, от вы приколист


 да?  :smileflag:  ну если кто-то из знатоков еще и посетит ссылки под фотографией, то будем считать что мне удалось сочетать прикольное с полезным...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

аааа...это был такой хитрый ход в виде загадки))

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

да,, после музея там был типо туалет,

а на месте клумбы - заросшая площадка где тренировали собак, 

вообще парк шевченко, стал как развалины древней цивилизации, 
кто помнит  - летний кинотеатр - майдан, атракционы с чёртовым колесом, бильярдная со сфинксом, в ней снимали место встречи изменить нельзя, летний театр, который сейчас зарос деревьями и стал логовом бомжей и стаи диких собак,

а возле стадиона была летняя эстрада с куполом, а через дорогу рядом с абсерваторией была шашлычная - закусочная, а дальше за алеей славы - над склоном к морю был шахматный клуб - столы - доски под крышей, где собирались любители шахмат. а за клубом роддом № 6 (которого уже тоже нет), я там родился, всё это - моя родина, родина, которую уже почти уничтожили

ныне властители больше предпочитают не создавать, а запустить, чтоб потом продать

----------


## kravshik

кто и что понял насчет Аркады карантина,которую надо спасать,от чего именно непонятно....так как написали в ссылке выше,ничего непонятно?

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=246527

что  с ней происходит.?

----------


## titanka

> да,, после музея там был типо туалет,
> 
> а на месте клумбы - заросшая площадка где тренировали собак, 
> 
> вообще парк шевченко, стал как развалины древней цивилизации, 
> кто помнит  - летний кинотеатр - майдан, атракционы с чёртовым колесом, бильярдная со сфинксом, в ней снимали место встречи изменить нельзя, *летний театр*, который сейчас зарос деревьями и стал логовом бомжей и стаи диких собак,
> 
> а возле стадиона была летняя эстрада с куполом, а через дорогу рядом с абсерваторией была шашлычная - закусочная, а дальше за алеей славы - над склоном к морю был шахматный клуб - столы - доски под крышей, где собирались любители шахмат. а за клубом роддом № 6 (которого уже тоже нет), я там родился, всё это - моя родина, родина, которую уже почти уничтожили
> 
> ныне властители больше предпочитают не создавать, а запустить, чтоб потом продать


 в этом летнем театре снимали кадры фильма "Неподдающиеся", когда герой выиграл курицу (заменили на корыто)

----------


## Igor28

> в этом летнем театре снимали кадры фильма "Неподдающиеся", когда герой выиграл курицу (заменили на корыто)


 Что серьезно ???????

----------


## kravshik

а вместо сердца пламенный мотор......

кто помнит где такие стремления......?





прилетели......

----------


## Alternativa

> а вместо сердца пламенный мотор......
> 
> кто помнит где такие стремления......?


 
Предположу, санаторий Чкаловский, там много добра в кустах валяется(может, даже и не принадлежащих санаторию)

----------


## Пушкин

Может парк Ленинского комсомола?

----------


## kravshik

это курорт.....бывший всесоюзный.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

куяльник?

----------


## kravshik

> куяльник?


 молодец,плюсик в тему!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## titanka

> Что серьезно ???????


 да. А в Дюковском снимали кадры "Весна на Зеречной улице" - мои родители тогда еще не были женаты, папа сам видел

----------


## Este

Заранее прошу меня извинить, если вопрос не по теме или глупый...
Но для меня это в какой-то мере загадка. 
Гуляя по городу, обратила внимание на надписи " КАЧЕЛИ  ПОВЗРОСЛЕЛИ " в районе Французского бульвара, одна - напротив Междурейсовой базы моряков, вторая - на спуске к пляжу из пансионата "Чкаловский"(есть фото, пока не умею их вставить). Пошла ассоциация - в моем родном городе был когда-то известный сумасшедший, теперь ставший в какой-то степени культовой личностью, который расписывал стены домов  в 80-ые годы загадочными надписями.

Есть ли какой-то смысл или какая-то история у этих одесских надписей? Или это знает только их автор?

----------


## [email protected]

это группа такая... вот http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHunAEN2efY

----------


## Este

Ах, вот оно что! ЗдОрово!!!
*[email protected]*, спасибо!
Ролик забавный  :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

как думаете, где находится этот стильный одесский дворик?

----------


## kravshik

молдаванка,Лазарева 51 или рядом

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> молдаванка,Лазарева 51 или рядом


 нет, совсем не то

----------


## kravshik

такого в Одессе очень много,типичное,подсказку, хотя бы территориально? намек?

----------


## victor.odessa

Польский спуск.

----------


## CatPower

а такое где?

----------


## CatPower

> как думаете, где находится этот стильный одесский дворик?


 напротив фуршета-через мост

----------


## shmidt-ua

Рядом с к-т "Родина" ?

----------


## kravshik

таких двориков вся Одесса!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sergey-Od

> а такое где?


 Гоголя

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Рядом с к-т "Родина" ?


 нет

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> напротив фуршета-через мост


 нет

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> такого в Одессе очень много,типичное,подсказку, хотя бы территориально? намек?


 таких оригинальных решёток на окнах не так уж и много.
Дом в 500 м от моря

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> а такое где?


 успенская?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> таких двориков вся Одесса!!!!!!!!!


 этот особо колоритен

----------


## victor.odessa

> Дом в 500 м от моря


 Возможно Армянский переулок.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

ещё фото с этого двора

----------


## Velena

Карантинный спуск?

----------


## shmidt-ua

Район Таможенной площади ?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Район Таможенной площади ?


 тепло. Двигаемся в сторону Пересыпи

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Возможно Армянский переулок.


 сейчас он называется Андросовский пер. Совсем близко

----------


## Omega

Военный спуск?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Военный спуск?


 нет. Что обьединяет ваш вариант и Андросовский /Армянский/ переулок?

----------


## Omega

Суворова?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Суворова?


 Правильно, Приморская, 25 на новый лад!
+

----------


## CatPower

> Гоголя


 да)

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

что за дом?

----------


## [email protected]

это дом на Старопортофранковской, кажется.
еще недавно читала про даму эту)

----------


## Pinky

старопортофранковская угол тираспольской

----------


## [email protected]

вот что я читала:
"Красивый дом на Старопортофранковской угол Тираспольской украшает архитектурный медальон. До сих пор, историки не могли назвать чьё лицо увековечено на нём. Но в свете новых подробностей можно предположить, что это характерный профиль прабабки Сильвестра Сталонне Розы Лейбович."

----------


## milania

однозначно н аТираспольской/старопортофранковской - свежевыкрашенный дом

----------


## kravshik

и кто помнит???

----------


## milania

возле трамвайного депо?

----------


## victor.odessa

> и кто помнит???


 Это корпуса завода Гена (ЗОР) ? Черноморского казачества,70 ?

----------


## kravshik

согласен,+1
точно -это завод Гена

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

[email protected], Pinky, milania
правильно ответили

----------


## Este

Может, для одесситов это будет даже не загадка, но хочется показать эту приятность - скворечник на доме на последнем этаже. Здание 4-х этажное.

----------


## Omega

Пушкинская

----------


## Este

Одна из улиц центра (или очень близко к центру), район угадан правильно, но чуток другая сторона, от моря дальше, чем Пушкинская.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

неужели Ришельевская)

----------


## Omega

Льва Толстого?

----------


## Hvarshat

Мне тоже кажется, что это Льва Толстого, 16, угол Новосельского

----------


## Este

*Omega, Hvarhat,* умнички, быстро щёлкнули!

*Hvarhat*, в самую точку попадание!
Хотя я сама уже точно не помню, но Льва Толстого точно, а угол я запомнила, как Новосельского. Думала, если отгадывающие назовут угол улицы Нежинской, значит, я неправильно запомнила.
Когда гуляла по Одессе, думала, всё запомню, а теперь понимаю, многое записывать надо было  :smileflag: 

Если идти от Собороной площади по правой стороне улицы Льва Толстого, то этот дом на углу улиц Льва Толстого и Новосельского (номер дома я не знаю).

Так приятно было увидеть этот скворечник  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> вот что я читала:
> "Красивый дом на Старопортофранковской угол Тираспольской украшает архитектурный медальон. До сих пор, историки не могли назвать чьё лицо увековечено на нём. Но в свете новых подробностей можно предположить, что это характерный профиль прабабки Сильвестра Сталонне Розы Лейбович."


 Большое здание, которое видно на снимке, было доходным домом одного из пивных королей Одессы Рудольфа Генриховича Кемпе. Здание занимает целый квартал до улицы Базарной и было построено архитектором Розенфельдом по заказу жены Рудольфа Кемпе - Матильды Кемпе. На углах здания архитектор Розенфельд поместил медальоны с изображением Матильды Людвиговны Кемпе, которая после смерти мужа успешно управляла пивным производством. Медальоны с ее изображением вознеслись над улицей.

----------


## oilks

> это дом на Старопортофранковской, кажется.
> еще недавно читала про даму эту)


 Вроде бабушка Сильверста Сталлоне !

----------


## shmidt-ua

Из какой одесской газеты это объявление ?
Плиз, название и чем больше инфы, тем лучше  !   :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Из какой одесской газеты это объявление ?
> Плиз, название и чем больше инфы, тем лучше  !


 Обратитесь по указанному адресу и Вам скажут в какой газете они давали объявление.

----------


## Este

Забыла сразу дать фото в полный рост со скворечником.
Первая мысль была, когда увидела это чудо - такое может быть только в Одессе  :smileflag:  Видела всякие приспособы за окном для кормления птичек, но вот скворечник на доме - такое чудо впервые!  :smileflag:

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Обратитесь по указанному адресу и Вам скажут в какой газете они давали объявление.


 Ответ неверный !   :smileflag: 
А Вы пробовали по этому адресу обращаться ? Уверяю Вас, что в ДУБЛЬ-ГИС его нет точно ! 

Все дело в том, что эта газета у меня есть !

----------


## milania

точного адреса не нужно)
ориентировочно

----------


## Vaita

Дом Русова?

----------


## Este

А мне почему-то пришла мысль о кладбище...
Хотя на кладбище, наверное, не бывает полуобнаженных скульптур.
Может, из-за фразы "точного адреса не нужно".
Прошу меня простить, если что...

----------


## Iriya

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Trs

Не дом Руссова. Был внутри неоднократно - совершенно не он. Если "ориентировочно", то, наверное, имеют место несколько домов, рядом расположенных, и в каждом вполне может оказаться эта (или такая же) кариатида.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А Вы пробовали по этому адресу обращаться ? Уверяю Вас, что в ДУБЛЬ-ГИС его нет точно !


 Да, сильно закручен сюжет...

----------


## Maksy

> Из какой одесской газеты это объявление ?
> Плиз, название и чем больше инфы, тем лучше  !


 Предположим, что эта преображенская находится в Херсоне. Тогда газета может быть "Черноморский гудок" например или другая морская, с редакцией в Одессе

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Предположим, что эта преображенская находится в Херсоне. Тогда газета может быть "Черноморский гудок" например или другая морская, с редакцией в Одессе


 Ответ неверный ! 
Газета отпечатана в Одессе и сугубо одесская   :smileflag: 
Информации предостаточно, отойдите от стереотипов... 

З.Ы.
ГОСПОДА и ТОВАРИЩИ !
Давайте разгадывать загадки по мере их поступления !

----------


## Trs

Преображенская, 23 = Дом Либмана. И по 2ГИСу и по Яндекс-картам. Давайте вспоминать, что там было - лично я помню только магазин копировальной техники и полуразрушенный "Испанский двор", но это за последние девять лет.

----------


## milania

> точного адреса не нужно)
> ориентировочно


 Правильно! это подъезд одного из домов на Маразлиевской))
А чей он не смогу сказать (по поводу Руссова)

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Ответ неверный ! 
> Газета отпечатана в Одессе и сугубо одесская  
> Информации предостаточно, отойдите от стереотипов... 
> 
> З.Ы.
> ГОСПОДА и ТОВАРИЩИ !
> Давайте разгадывать загадки по мере их поступления !


 Извини, но с таким же успехом я могу сфотографировать любое объявление в любой газете, и гадайте хоть годами. Варианты могут быть "Вечерняя Одесса", "Одесский вестник" и еще десяток одесских газет. Как мы можем понять, какая из них? Шрифт стандартный, подсказок никаких не было.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Преображенская, 23 = Дом Либмана. И по 2ГИСу и по Яндекс-картам. Давайте вспоминать, что там было - лично я помню только магазин копировальной техники и полуразрушенный "Испанский двор", но это за последние девять лет.


 Магазин подписных изданий "Дружба" - 80-е гг

----------


## titanka

ломбард

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Преображенская, 23 = Дом Либмана. И по 2ГИСу и по Яндекс-картам. Давайте вспоминать, что там было - лично я помню только магазин копировальной техники и полуразрушенный "Испанский двор", но это за последние девять лет.


 А также victor.odessa и titanka - вы на верном пути ! 
Продолжайте дальше !   :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

так на чем мы остановились,я уже запутался??
что на сей момент отгадываем

----------


## shmidt-ua

Объявление в газете !   :smileflag: 
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=7467939&postcount=15943

----------


## kravshik

Да объявление это конечно прикол-из какой газеты,это же надо такую загадку придумать-оригинально,этих газет стоки нынче,да и по шрифту тоже не всегда скажешь-хотя должна быть какая-то ниточка,раз есть вопрос,потом когда отгадаем,спросим у автора или сами увидим из ответа,

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Да объявление это конечно прикол-из какой газеты,это же надо такую загадку придумать-оригинально,этих газет стоки нынче,да и по шрифту тоже не всегда скажешь-хотя должна быть какая-то ниточка,раз есть вопрос,потом когда отгадаем,спросим у автора или сами увидим из ответа,


 Шрифт здесь скорее всего ни при чем .
Логику включаем, логику !

----------


## Koska

> Шрифт здесь скорее всего ни при чем .
> Логику включаем, логику !


 "Слово"?

----------


## Trs

газета "Пропаганда", блин...

Это регулярное издание, доселе существующее? Или оно уже закрылось? Если да, то давно?

----------


## Vaita

Я с помню что в моем детстве, это конец 70-х 80-е в доме Либмана  была сберкасса.

----------


## Скрытик

И не просто сберкасса, а центральная сберкасса  :smileflag:  У меня там сберкнижка была )))

----------


## shmidt-ua

> газета "Пропаганда", блин...
> 
> Это регулярное издание, доселе существующее? Или оно уже закрылось? Если да, то давно?


 Уже закрылось и издание, и типография, и газета ...

----------


## Koska

> Уже закрылось и издание, и типография, и газета ...


 Жаль. ... в энциклопедиях полно слов...

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Жаль. ... в энциклопедиях полно слов...


 Это запрещенный приемчик !

----------


## Koska

> Это запрещенный приемчик !


 Почему? Я сожалею, что мой вариант не подходит.
А о каком приёме Вы говорите?

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Почему? Я сожалею, что мой вариант не подходит.
> А о каком приёме Вы говорите?


 Извините, но мне показалось, что Вы намекнули типа : "Отгадайте цифру, что я загадал"

----------


## Koska

> Извините, но мне показалось, что Вы намекнули типа : "Отгадайте цифру, что я загадал"


 Это уже издержки текста загадки
Благодарим алфавит за любезно предоставленные буквы
Я - пас, не современник газете... Даже не знаю, что это могло быть.

----------


## Koska

"Станок", не?
Хотя нет, какой "Станок", если такая разница во времени...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

газета "Моряк"?

----------


## shmidt-ua

Ну, еще чуть-чуть !   :smileflag:

----------


## Viktoz

Одесская реклама

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Одесский вестник?

----------


## Koska

А текст объявления имеет отношение к ответу загадки?

----------


## shmidt-ua

> А текст объявления имеет отношение к ответу загадки?


 По тексту можно догадаться когда выходила эта газета !

----------


## shmidt-ua

Viktoz , Inga_Zayonc - тепло   :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Может, "Маяк" или "Советский моряк"?????

----------


## shmidt-ua

Нет !  

Смотрите на вещи попроще - ответ удивит Вас своей простотой !

----------


## Регулятор

"Одесский моряк"?
"Реклама" ?

----------


## Пушкин

"Литературная Одесса"???

----------


## shmidt-ua

Снаряды падают рядом !   :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Снаряды падают рядом !


 Не понятно в какую сторону.
"Одесский пропагандист" ????

----------


## Скрытик

Филателист?

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Филателист?


 Вы пошли по более длинному пути, но при правильном ходе мыслей тоже достигнете цели !   :smileflag:

----------


## Atelman

Одесский листок?

----------


## Пушкин

"Одесский писатель", или поэт????

----------


## shmidt-ua

Все рядом, но мимо . ...
Повторю еще раз - будьте проще !   :smileflag:

----------


## shmidt-ua

Дам подсказку - эта газета сейчас раритет, но возраст и тираж там далеко не на первом месте !   :smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Одесский рабочий

----------


## shmidt-ua

Нет... 
Наверно, если будете просто гадать подходящие названия, то ... 

Ладно, гадайте - подбирайте, а мне пора поработать  :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]

> Большое здание, которое видно на снимке, было доходным домом одного из пивных королей Одессы Рудольфа Генриховича Кемпе. Здание занимает целый квартал до улицы Базарной и было построено архитектором Розенфельдом по заказу жены Рудольфа Кемпе - Матильды Кемпе. На углах здания архитектор Розенфельд поместил медальоны с изображением Матильды Людвиговны Кемпе, которая после смерти мужа успешно управляла пивным производством. Медальоны с ее изображением вознеслись над улицей.


 но и эта информация не проверена... это только легенды.
во всех остальных источниках это изображение упоминается, как "портрет неизвестной")

----------


## Viktoz

Порто-Франко, Одесский листокъ

----------


## Vaita

Одесская реклама, Реклама Вечерней Одессы

----------


## Иринка К.

мы же тут места Одессы угадываем при чем тут газета ))?

----------


## Регулятор

"Ростовщик" ?

----------


## shmidt-ua

> мы же тут *места* Одессы угадываем при чем тут газета ))?


 У вас искаженная фантазия ... 

Перечитайте плиз, название темы и первого поста еще раз !

----------


## Pinky

загадка - неберучка

----------


## Св.Михаил

По правилам если за сутки не угадали, положена подсказка

----------


## Atelman

> Дам подсказку - эта газета сейчас раритет, но возраст и тираж там далеко не на первом месте !


 


> По тексту можно догадаться когда выходила эта газета !


 временной подсказкой в объявлении может быть:
"Преображенская" - название было до 1917 года (потом стала Льва Троцкого итд. и после начала 90-х, когда вернули название Преображенская, 
и БСЭ - начала выпускаться с 1926 года. Про Центр Пропаганды ничего не знаю. Объявление 90-х годов, а газета уже раритетная?  В чем же уникальность газеты?))

----------


## shmidt-ua

> временной подсказкой в объявлении может быть:
> "Преображенская" - название было до 1917 года (потом стала Льва Троцкого итд. и после начала 90-х, когда вернули название Преображенская, 
> и БСЭ - начала выпускаться с 1926 года. Про Центр Пропаганды ничего не знаю. Объявление 90-х годов, а газета уже раритетная?  В чем же уникальность газеты?))


 У Вас неполные данные, улица носила название "Преображенская" и в другое время.  А уникальность и загадка газеты связана именно с тем временем  (не знаю какой смайлик тут правильно поставить).

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

"Вечёрка"?

----------


## shmidt-ua

холодно

----------


## Pinky

Ну, разве что во время оккупации, могла быть какая-то газетёнка

----------


## Atelman

> У Вас неполные данные, улица носила название "Преображенская" и в другое время.  А уникальность и загадка газеты связана именно с тем временем  (не знаю какой смайлик тут правильно поставить).


 Во время румынской окупации улицам возвращали дореволюционные имена вместо советских, но Преображенскую румыны назвали улицей короля Михая.

----------


## Регулятор

> У Вас неполные данные, улица носила название "Преображенская" и в другое время.  А уникальность и загадка газеты связана именно с тем временем  (не знаю какой смайлик тут правильно поставить).


 Она была Преображенской до 1928 г. после этого 10-летия РККА, после войны - Советской армии. Значит имеется ввиду время до 1928 г. ?

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Во время румынской окупации улицам возвращали дореволюционные имена вместо советских, но Преображенскую румыны назвали улицей короля Михая.


 Вы почти отгадали !
Но в этой же газете есть и Преображенская и улица короля Михая !

----------


## Регулятор

"Подпольщик" ))

----------


## Pinky

"Новое Слово"

----------


## K_McKormik

Хоть и прикол загадки понятен пока только ее автору, но попробую в шутку предположить, что газетенка называлась типа "оккупант-литератор" или "мадъярская Одесса"

----------


## Atelman

остается "Одесский Коммунист" и "Одесская газета" - газеты времен оккупации

----------


## K_McKormik

> остается "Одесский Коммунист"


 Тогда уж "румынский коммунист"  , газета ведь наверное легально издавалась оккупационными властями.

----------


## shmidt-ua

Даю еще подсказку, хоть к названию газеты она скоре всего отношения не имеет - газета издавалась официально.

А вот и полезная подсказка - название нейтральное и состоит из одного слова !   :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

"Якорь"

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Тогда уж "румынский коммунист"  , газета ведь наверное легально издавалась оккупационными властями.


 Хм, тогда коммунисты были в почете ?????????

----------


## Pinky

"Заря"

----------


## Atelman

"Молва"

----------


## shmidt-ua

> "Якорь"


 
А если еще и патриотизма малость добавить и близость к народу ?

----------


## shmidt-ua

Ребятки, когда вы узнаете название газеты, то будете долго смеяться - простое рядом !

----------


## Св.Михаил

"Одесса"

----------


## Регулятор

"Рабочий"
"Буревестник"

----------


## shmidt-ua

> "Одесса"


 УРЯ !!!
Наконец-то ! 

Поставьте плиз плюсик Св.Михаилу , а то у меня закончились.

P.S.
Кстати, кто хочет могу поменять оригинал этой уникальной газеты на 100 у.е.  :smileflag:   Не знаю сколько их осталось, но уверен, что очень и очень мало, ведь в советское время за такую газету можно было путевку в Сибирь получить ...

----------


## K_McKormik

так это че было ? Унылая загадка или толковая рекламная акция ?

----------


## Atelman

Загадка - интересная, ключом было: _когда Преображенская называлась Преображенской_. Все же при "официальной" оккупационной власти она называлась короля Михая (были таблички), а для понимания адреса одесситами в газете указали ее старое название.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> так это че было ? Унылая загадка или толковая рекламная акция ?


 Если она унылая, то вас кто-то принуждал здесь аж три раза отметиться ?  И в чем реклама - самой газеты, Одессы, румын , Центра Пропаганды или улицы Преображенской ?

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Загадка - интересная, ключом было: _когда Преображенская называлась Преображенской_. Все же при "официальной" оккупационной власти она называлась короля Михая (были таблички), а для понимания адреса одесситами в газете указали ее старое название.


 Да, Вы правы - на скане видно, что в правом верхнем углу тоже написано "Редакция и администрация Одесса, ул. Короля Михаила I №23 , а в объявлении уже Преображенская 23 ! 
Вполне логично, что и Центр Пропаганды и редакция были в одном здании, а название именно Преображенская видимо было затребовано заказчиком ...

----------


## K_McKormik

> И в чем реклама - самой газеты, Одессы, румын , Центра Пропаганды или улицы Преображенской ?


 а кто "бесценные экземпляры" за 100 у.е. тут пытался барыжить ? Неужели румынский Центр Пропаганды ?

----------


## shmidt-ua

> а кто "бесценные экземпляры" за 100 у.е. тут пытался барыжить ? Неужели румынский Центр Пропаганды ?


 Ну так кто, если не вы вниманием к "бесценным экземплярам" "унылой загадки" из "газетенки" их и пиарите и апаете тему, а я ведь лишь вскользь сказал - могли бы и промолчать, если *действительно равнодушны*  
Хм, за меньшую цену газета и мне пригодится - раритеты со временем только растут в цене ! 
А может это у вас такой оригинальный способ торговаться и вы нашли уже покупателя, а сейчас сбиваете цену, чтобы больше забарыжить ?

----------


## kravshik

Да уж ,не в обиду будет сказано....но похоже на интересно раскрученный маркетинговый ход по продаже экземплярчика газеты,а чтоб интереснее было -под нее загадка....
почти похоже на призыв о помощи Карантинной стены...вроде как загадка и тут же ответ в виде ссылки-про помощь в восстановлении Аркадной стены.

это не критика -просто так мои наблюдения или мнения...

----------


## K_McKormik

> - могли бы и промолчать, если *действительно равнодушны*


 Здесь вообще-то каждый волен говорить то, что думает, в рамках тем по возможности и затыкать рот это как-бы привилегия модераторов.

----------


## kravshik

> Здесь вообще-то каждый волен говорить то, что думает, в рамках тем по возможности и затыкать рот это как-бы привилегия модераторов.


 ребята давайте жить дружно-а затыкать рот, таки да -это у нас модераторы вправе-ведь для этого и форум....

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Здесь вообще-то каждый волен говорить то, что думает, в рамках тем по возможности и затыкать рот это как-бы привилегия модераторов.


 Просто ваши заявления противоположны вашим действиям ! 
Я все сказал  :smileflag: 
мир-дружба-жвачка

----------


## kravshik

> Просто ваши заявления противоположны вашим действиям ! 
> Я все сказал 
> мир-дружба-жвачка


 раз уж зашел разговор- а что у вас еще есть за Одессу,из материалов.....можно в личку,чтобы не совсем засорять тему??

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

почему это в личку? В соседнюю тему пишите ( "Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять")

----------


## kravshik

> почему это в личку? В соседнюю тему пишите ( "Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять")


 а что тоже  интересно....у меня тоже кое-что есть,что интересует?
,если не из материала,так из информации?????

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

ты выкладывай. Всё интересует.

----------


## kravshik

Все -это понятие растяжимое-будем постепенно.....

если интересно,кто же против....

----------


## Trs

Мы сейчас что-то отгадываем? Если ничего, то вот-с... Эркерок и традиционный вопрос "где?"
http://i045.radikal.ru/0910/9b/0b30445924b4.jpg
Желателен точный адрес, а не только улица.

----------


## denn-73

похожий есть на Маразлиевской, ща вспомню номер

----------


## denn-73

38 или 36

----------


## Trs

Великолепно! 36. Вообще, очень интересный дом.

----------


## denn-73

поэтому запомнился, под флигелем там ещё очень интересная дама

----------


## victor.odessa

> Да, Вы правы - на скане видно, что в правом верхнем углу тоже написано "Редакция и администрация Одесса, ул. Короля Михаила I №23 , а в объявлении уже Преображенская 23 ! 
> Вполне логично, что и Центр Пропаганды и редакция были в одном здании, а название именно Преображенская видимо было затребовано заказчиком ...


 Вы очень закрутили сюжет. Так вот. В этом здании, в годы оккупации Одессы, набирали молодёжь для работ в Германию.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Вы очень закрутили сюжет. Так вот. В этом здании, в годы оккупации Одессы, набирали молодёжь для работ в Германию.


 Спасибо за информацию, но я размышлял, почему в газете указано старое название улицы. Ведь по тем временам за это можно было серьезно поплатиться ...

----------


## victor.odessa

> но и эта информация не проверена... это только легенды.
> во всех остальных источниках это изображение упоминается, как "портрет неизвестной")


 Источник моей информации:
http://obodesse.at.ua/publ/1-1-0-43

----------


## Koska

> Спасибо за информацию, но я размышлял, почему в газете указано старое название улицы. Ведь по тем временам за это можно было серьезно поплатиться ...


 Хорошая загадка, спасибо.
Объяву-то составлял центр пропаганды. А поплатиться могли за Советской Армии.

----------


## Гидрант

> Загадка - интересная, ключом было: _когда Преображенская называлась Преображенской_. Все же при "официальной" оккупационной власти она называлась короля Михая (были таблички), а для понимания адреса одесситами в газете указали ее старое название.


 "Одесская газета"  - орган Одесского муниципалитета при румынах -  именует эту улицу "Короля Михаила I". Видимо, так правильнее, тем более, что в этом же номере передовая посвящена 2-х летию (юбилей, однако!) восшествия Его Величества на престол.

ЗЫ. За 100 у.е. свой экземпляр от 6.09.1942 не предлагаю

----------


## Vaita

Думала, что такого уже в центре города нет, оказывается есть! Где?

----------


## Буджак

Новый рынок?

----------


## Vaita

Не.

----------


## Omega

На Суворова?)

----------


## Vaita

Не-а

----------


## Omega

Тогда на Троицкой между Ленина и Пушкинской

----------


## lykawaja

это не на Еврейской? Тот промежуток, когда 9 троллейбус сворачивает с Ришельевскойи едет к Канатной??

----------


## Vaita

> Тогда на Троицкой между Ленина и Пушкинской


 Загадка отгадана! Омега, права!

----------


## Omega

> Загадка отгадана! Омега, права!


 lykawaja тоже права, только немного с улицами напутала :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

на нижней части скульптуры написано, если не изменяет память (да и смутно видно на фото), "Братская любовь". Официально "Пастух и пастушка".
 Где она находится?

----------


## Omega

Чкалова или Межрейсовая база

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Чкалова или Межрейсовая база


 нет

----------


## Св.Михаил

Лермонтовский?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Лермонтовский?


 да! +

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

Комплекс скульптур на территории Лермонтовского санатория /"Римлянка", "Купальщица", "Пастух и пастушка", "Диана-купальщица"/
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
2 вчера увидел (фото второй выкладываю), а другие 2 скульптуры не заметил

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

а такое? (скорее всего, на скорость)

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

эммм...подсказка--это центр города, недалеко от моста

----------


## Este

Знатоки куда-то подевались... а я уже истомилась вся, ожидаючи разгадки  :smileflag:

----------


## lykawaja

что самое интересно видела эту надпись много раз,а вспомнить ну никак не могу..

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Действительно, загадка на самом деле очень лёгкая, т.к. место оживлённое

----------


## Koska

> Действительно, загадка на самом деле очень лёгкая, т.к. место оживлённое


 Это рядом с библиотекой?

----------


## alneste

дом учённых?

----------


## Koska

> эммм...подсказка--это центр города, недалеко от моста


 Хм... Недалеко от моста... Которого из?

----------


## Л.С.Д.

медин

----------


## Omega

Канатная/Греческая???

----------


## alneste

Бунина_/ Ю. Олеши

----------


## lykawaja

Сабанеев мост?

----------


## Omega

> Бунина_/ Ю. Олеши


 Дом Новикова? Очень может быть...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Бунина_/ Ю. Олеши


 очень тепло, но не совсем Олеши

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Хм... Недалеко от моста... Которого из?


 если я скажу, то сразу отгадаете)))

----------


## alneste

> очень тепло, но не совсем Олеши


 тогда _/ Канатной, 
Бунина,2
Бунина,4

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

эмм..а Олеши как-то по-другому ещё называецо?

----------


## Omega

> эмм..а Олеши как-то по-другому ещё называецо?


 Карантинная (настоящее название)
Лизогуба (в советское время)

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

тада нет, не Олеши

----------


## Пушкин

Может это здание между двумя мостами - Греческая - бунина???

----------


## victor.odessa

> тада нет, не Олеши


 Возможно это здание бывшего ломбарда Польская / Бунина.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Возможно это здание бывшего ломбарда Польская / Бунина.


 адрес правильный  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Где эта пара живет - не спрашиваю. Все знают, что в Пассаже:





А вот где живут эти их двойники?





И  вот эти?

----------


## Пушкин

Конная/Пастера???

----------


## mlch

> Конная/Пастера???


 Ай да Пушкин!  :smileflag: 
Но угадал только наполовину. (Не скажу пока на какую)
Конкретизировать можно? Хотя бы квартал?

----------


## verda

Пастера - от П. Великого до Преображенской?

----------


## mlch

Или имел в виду - Конная угол Пастера? 
Тогда нет. Не угловой дом.

----------


## mlch

> Пастера - от П. Великого до Преображенской?


 Нет

----------


## Jorjic

> Ай да Пушкин! 
> Но угадал только наполовину. (Не скажу пока на какую)
> Конкретизировать можно? Хотя бы квартал?


 По-моему, Конная, 11.

----------


## mlch

> По-моему, Конная, 11.


 Вторая пара - именно там!
Остается открытым вопрос по поводу первой пары...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> ...Остается открытым вопрос по поводу первой пары...


 Предположу, что Нежинская:
1. р-н Спиридоновской,
2. между Дворянской и Торговой

----------


## Jorjic

> Предположу, что Нежинская:
> 1. р-н Спиридоновской,
> 2. между Дворянской и Торговой


 Если в этом районе, то скорее уж Новосельская.

----------


## mlch

> Предположу, что Нежинская:
> 1. р-н Спиридоновской,
> 2. между Дворянской и Торговой


 Действительно - Нежинская.
Только вариант 3 - между Ольгиевской и Конной.  :smileflag: 
Нежинская 5.

----------


## mlch

Меня повеселило множество однотипных скульптур. Видимо, производство таких атлантов и кариатид было на потоке. И, возможно, по городу можно еще их "близнецов" найти.

----------


## Maksy

> Меня повеселило множество однотипных скульптур. Видимо, производство таких атлантов и кариатид было на потоке. И, возможно, по городу можно еще их "близнецов" найти.


 а чего ожидать, кстати по городу очень много балконов с одинаковыми решётками и входных дверей.

----------


## mlch

> а чего ожидать, кстати по городу очень много балконов с одинаковыми решётками и входных дверей.


 Двери и решетки несколько проще поставить на поток, чем трех-четырех метровые "статуи"

----------


## VikZu

имхо, они всё таки немного разные... Видимо после появления первой пары, фигуры настолько понравились богатым старым русским. что они делали заказы типа:- "Сделай мне хорошо, -точно как там!"

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Действительно - Нежинская...


 Спасибо.  :smileflag:  Вообще, по моим наблюдениям, Нежинская, если прогуляться по ней, "таит" очень много интересной архитектуры, особенно ее нижняя часть. Да и скульптур на ней хватает. Для меня, пожалуй, это самый уютный р-н. города: Садовая, Дворянская, Нежинская, Коблевская...
Сорри за ОФФ.

----------


## AnettaMan

угадайте ;ррр
Желательно указать улицу на фото и 2 между которыми находится =)))

----------


## shmidt-ua

Краснослободская

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

Б. Арнаутская, между Пушкинскои и Л. Шмидта

----------


## AnettaMan

Шмидт - не угадал, сорри =)
Капитану - молодец =))) Сей дом является прекрасным пятном наряду с новейшим банком рядом.
Next one:

----------


## AnettaMan

пс. не знаю, почему, но фото НЕВОЗМОЖНО развернуть ;ррр
Но разместила я его т.к. вид по-моему великолепный.
Подскажу - это вид из одной из парадных. Если кто-то отгадает - ура; а если нет - то я скажу где это, может вам лично захочется посмотреть (или проф. фотографам посетить сее место).

----------


## shmidt-ua

Б.Арнаутская напротив банка Аваль

----------


## AnettaMan

к сожалению нет =))

Интересно, откуда ты черпаешь варианты? Поделись ^_^

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

сдаюсь

----------


## AnettaMan

2Капитан
Ахх, спасибо =) (у меня действительно какие-то проблемы в Picasa с переворачиванием сегодня).

Конечно же я могу ответить, только вот будет ли это по правилам? Если человек сдаётся и просит сказать, то нужно говорить или ждать 1 день? (там что-то про это было написано)

:>>>>

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

это сложный вопрос, дай подсказку. Что за башенка виднеется на фото?

----------


## AnettaMan

Ахх, простите, что за башенка - не знаю.
Фото действительно сложное и уникальное - показывает саму "глубинку" двориков и домов. Подсказка... эммм... Сказать возле какой улицы дом с башенкой, значит сказать соседнуюю улицу :Р А это уже почти весь ответ =) Так может назвать и место уже, чтобы хватали фотоаппарат и бежали завтра? (если гриппа конечно не битесь хе-хе)

----------


## mlch

Дворы на Пастера?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

Софиевская?

----------


## AnettaMan

2mlch
Нет-нет, холодно-холодно =)
Но район действительно Приморский =)))
(я бы поискала такое богатство на Котовского xD)

=)) Действительно нелегко. Тогда может в горячо-холодно?

----------


## AnettaMan

2Капитан
Холодно =) 20 минут хотьбы от Софиевской =)
Такая подсказка подойдет хе хе хе? =))

----------


## strelecia

> 20 минут хотьбы от Софиевской


 До Тираспольской не успеем дойти?

----------


## AnettaMan

2Стрелеция
хм, Тираспольской? до Тираспольской площади от Софиевской идти минут 7 максимум =)))

Бери градусов на 20 в сторону моря =))))

----------


## strelecia

Преображенская

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

Базарная?

----------


## AnettaMan

Однозначно нет; намного в другую сторону =)
Дома стаарые =)

----------


## AnettaMan

2КАпитан
О_о, с транспартиром мерял?
Близко, ой как блиизко =))))

----------


## victor.odessa

Мало вероятно. Но как вариант: башенка может быть на Польской / Бунина во дворе. Если нет, то будем искать.

----------


## Ronny

Маразлиевская?

----------


## strelecia

Башня, может на Бол. Арнаутской.

----------


## AnettaMan

2Виктор
Да-да, башенка примерно в тех районах. Вернее там есть несколько домов с такими башенками. Но "моя" всё же чуть дальше от моря (чуть-чуть)

2Ронни
Нет, к сожалению нет. А на Маразлиевской неужели есть такие домики? Из такого кирпича? Где? =)

----------


## AnettaMan

2Стрелеция
Нет, это не так, к сожалению =)

Большая Арнаутская имеет свойтсвенные ей домики, такие более "совдеповские" как по мне. + новостроек\бизнес-центров не отнимать =(

----------


## victor.odessa

> 2Виктор
> Да-да, башенка примерно в тех районах. Вернее там есть несколько домов с такими башенками. Но "моя" всё же чуть дальше от моря (чуть-чуть)


 Не люблю гадать. Но башенки есть на Ришельевской / Жуковского.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

Успенская?

----------


## AnettaMan

Браво =)
Сея "парадная" находится во дворе по Улице Успенской прямо рядом с ЖарюПарю.
НА парадной замок, можно подождать пока откроют.
Но вид - уххх =).


А этот "гигант индустриализации" кому-то знаком? Я его 2 года проходила по дороге на курсы, так боялась "под ним" идти, всегда на другую сторону переходила. Действительно гигантский. Ну что? Где? :>>>

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

напротив французской школы №10
 Академика Ясиновского кажется

----------


## Л.С.Д.

100%...я мимо этой стены 10 лет проходила...школа как раз по диагонали через дорогу...

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> 100%...я мимо этой стены 10 лет проходила...школа как раз по диагонали через дорогу...


 почему по диагонали? Строго напротив

----------


## Este

Это если с улицы 10 Апреля пойти вниз (от центра) по улице

1. Раскидайловской
или
2. Академика Ясиновского

Я все же думаю, что по Ясиновского

Где-то в том районе...

Меня больше интересует, что это за здание?
Похоже на какую-то бывшую фабрику или заводик

----------


## Л.С.Д.

это интернат напротив,а 10 школа по диагонали...короче стена находится Ясиновского угол Садиковского переулка...насколько я знаю там была то ли цех, то ли склад какого-то театра...горы декораций,мы туда частенько лазили,бумагу цветную воровали...ткань расписанную...

----------


## AnettaMan

да-да, Ясиновского

Наверняка завод; не управленческое же здание и не больница\библиотека

А какие ещё были в те года?

----------


## Este

Ага, пока я карту рассматривала и предавалась воспоминаниям, уже ответили  :smileflag:

----------


## AnettaMan

2Есте
Есть ещё уйма загадок в Одессе =)) И намного краше
Вот например одна из декораций в одном из Двориков Одессы
Не узнаёте?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

Пушкинская?
двор искусств или как то так называется

----------


## Дудка

Хоть и опоздал, но могу только подтвердить, что это на Академика Ясиновского. В этом здании на верхних этажах - художественные мастерские, в частности там делались декорации для Оперного театра. Я лично чуток участвовал в оформиловке "Тоски".

----------


## Л.С.Д.

может быть это дворик искусств....Пушкинская угол Карла Липкнехта...по новому-старому не помню..

----------


## AnettaMan

именно, прекрасное место! Сделала десятки фотографий там =))) А нарисованные цветы рядом с живыми выглядят действительно очень даже мило =)))
Карла Липкнехта? (я пока правильно прочла, буквы впервые в жизни так напутала!). Это Пушк\Греческая =)
Карла Л*** - это старое название Греческой? ойойёй. =)

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

где это и в каком стиле построен дом?

----------


## mlch

> это интернат напротив,а 10 школа по диагонали...короче стена находится Ясиновского угол Садиковского переулка...насколько я знаю там была то ли цех, то ли склад какого-то театра...горы декораций,мы туда частенько лазили,бумагу цветную воровали...ткань расписанную...


 Насколько я помню - это склад декораций Оперного. Причем здание специально под этот склад построено.

----------


## Este

И вот такое здание...

----------


## Л.С.Д.

*AnettaMan* точно...вот чайник...вылетело из головы...сорри за оффтоп...  :smileflag:

----------


## Este

Капитан Врунгель, прошу прощения, что встряла, сейчас удалю, а то не по правилам получилось...

mlch, спасибо!

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> И вот такое здание...


 Мечникова?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Капитан Врунгель, прошу прощения, что встряла, сейчас удалю, а то не по правилам получилось...
> 
> mlch, спасибо!


 можно обе загадки разгадывать :smileflag:

----------


## Este

mlch, спасибо было за склад декораций Оперного театра... :smileflag: 

Не удаляю, раз Вы ответили. Тогда и скажите, пожалуйста, что это за здание, что там раньше было?

----------


## AnettaMan

а на Манежной это здание, что оно такое? Кому как, а мне на синагогу смахивает =)))))
Расскажите пжлста что там есть и было?

----------


## Este

> Мечникова?


 Я запомнила, что это здание между Мечникова и Старопортофранковской на улочке, идущей вниз в районе сквера Мечникова

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Я запомнила, что это здание между Мечникова и Старопортофранковской на улочке, идущей вниз в районе сквера Мечникова


 ну фото то сделано с Мечникова? Это или 26 школа, или корпус Педуна. Или ошибся?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

Что с моей загадкой? Где разгадки?  :smileflag:

----------


## Este

Капитан Врунгель, мне кажется, Ваш дом в санатории Лермонтовский

----------


## Este

> ну фото то сделано с Мечникова? Это или 26 школа, или корпус Педуна


 Фото сделано со Старопортофранковской

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Капитан Врунгель, мне кажется, Ваш дом в санатории Лермонтовский


 правильно!+
 А стиль здания?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Фото сделано со Старопортофранковской


 значит я напутал

----------


## AnettaMan

> Фото сделано со Старопортофранковской


 Вы это о своей загадке? той, что на синагогу смахивает?

а насчёт загадки капитана, то увы - это явно какая-то "промышленная" улица, как по мне. В районе Преображенской-Тираспольской-Старопортофр.
Ответ уже есть?

----------


## AnettaMan

уже есть =)

----------


## Este

> 2Есте
> Есть ещё уйма загадок в Одессе =)) И намного краше
> Вот например одна из декораций в одном из Двориков Одессы
> Не узнаёте?


 Анетта, я с Вами согласна полностью! Но я так мало успела, пока была в Одессе  Одесса - она вся загадка, и в целом, и по частям...
Её можно всю жизнь отгадывать и любоваться, и делать массу открытий на каждом шагу, и удивляться, удивляться, переводя лишь только взгляд... Эх, да что там! Можно десятки раз ходить по одним и тем же улицам и всякий раз делать открытия... А сколько красоты и интересностей таят в себе дворы, дворики, парадные, виды из окон....

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я запомнила, что это здание между Мечникова и Старопортофранковской на улочке, идущей вниз в районе сквера Мечникова


 Уважаемая Este Вы задаёте вопрос и не знаете точного ответа. А нам как отвечать? По принципу "выше"- "ниже", "правее" - "левее"? Тыкать пальцем в небо? Ведь каждый дом имеет свой почтовый адрес. Его и надо точно указывать. Тем более Вы просите рассказать о домах, не указывая их номера. Будем гадать?

----------


## Este

Капитан Врунгель, про стиль здания надо звать специалистов, таких, как mlch, или Виктор.Одесса...

----------


## Este

А вот здание на самой Старопортофранковской, но узорные вырезы под окнами очень похожи на те, что на здании, которое я перед этим показала. Получается, они неподалеку друг от друга, оба этих здания

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Капитан Врунгель, про стиль здания надо звать специалистов, таких, как mlch, или Виктор.Одесса...


 ну я то знаю, что это модерн :smileflag:

----------


## Este

> Уважаемая Este Вы задаёте вопрос и не знаете точного ответа. А нам как отвечать? По принципу "выше"- "ниже", "правее" - "левее"? Тыкать пальцем в небо? Ведь каждый дом имеет свой почтовый адрес. Его и надо точно указывать. Тем более Вы просите рассказать о домах, не указывая их номера. Будем гадать?


 Виктор, да, Вы совершенно правы!
Да, чтобы рассказать о доме, надо знать его адрес. Ведь не все дома такие узнаваемые, как склад Оперного театра.

Просто у меня нет точных адресов. И я подумала, что mlch сможет сходу и об этом здании рассказать.

Прошу прощения у всех.

Но все правильно ответили.

----------


## mlch

> правильно!+
>  А стиль здания?


 Модерн.
Посмотрите на решетки балконов. Типичный модерн.

----------


## Este

> Уважаемая Este Вы задаёте вопрос и не знаете точного ответа. А нам как отвечать? По принципу "выше"- "ниже", "правее" - "левее"? Тыкать пальцем в небо? Ведь каждый дом имеет свой почтовый адрес. Его и надо точно указывать. Тем более Вы просите рассказать о домах, не указывая их номера. Будем гадать?


 Ещё раз прошу прощения, но я уже не вижу того сообщения, где mlch сразу в ответ на мою загадку сказал, что она уже была в этой теме дважды и что это здание с круглым окном на Манежной.

Я посчитала, что загадка уже разгадана и снята с повестки.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

[URL=http://www.radikal.ru]


 что за дом и примерное время постройки?  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> А вот здание на самой Старопортофранковской, но узорные вырезы под окнами очень похожи на те, что на здании, которое я перед этим показала. Получается, они неподалеку друг от друга, оба этих здания


 Это здание автодорожного техникума. Старопортофранковская,14, построено арх.Толвинским в 1892г. для городского ремесленного училища "в память императора АлександраII

----------


## mlch

> Ещё раз прошу прощения, но я уже не вижу того сообщения, где mlch сразу в ответ на мою загадку сказал, что она уже была в этой теме дважды и что это здание с круглым окном на Манежной.
> 
> Я посчитала, что загадка уже разгадана и снята с повестки.


 Это я извиняюсь. Случайно удалил свое сообщение.

----------


## strelecia

> что за дом и примерное время постройки?


 Это загадка?

----------


## Este

Виктор, спасибо!

Значит, раз это здание на Старопортофранковской было построено под ремесленное училище, значит, здание на предыдущем моём фото было построено под аналогичное заведение. Уж больно узорчики под окошками похожи.

----------


## Este

Капитан Врунгель, Ваш новый дом помню, все пыталась сфотографировать плитку на последнем этаже, но не получилось. Это единственное, пожалуй, современное здание, которое я зачем-то хотела сфотографировать. Но вот где оно, не помню даже приблизительно  :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Это загадка?


 да! Знаете отгадку?

----------


## strelecia

Гимназическая 21

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Гимназическая 21


 правильно+

----------


## Este

> ну фото то сделано с Мечникова? Это или 26 школа, или корпус Педуна. Или ошибся?


 Да, здание школы очень похоже на здание с круглым окном.
Тоже с орнаментом под(над) окнами между этажами.

Все эти здания с орнаментами между этажами в ученическом районе по улице Старопортофранковской. Никогда раньше не сталкивалась с такой плотностью всевозможных учебных заведений, как на Старопортофранковской и в её округе.

На 1м фото вид школы со Старопортофранковской, на втором - с Мечникова

----------


## mlch

> Да, здание школы очень похоже на здание с круглым окном.
> Тоже с орнаментом под(над) окнами между этажами.
> 
> Все эти здания с орнаментами между этажами в ученическом районе по улице Старопортофранковской. Никогда раньше не сталкивалась с такой плотностью всевозможных учебных заведений, как на Старопортофранковской и в её округе.


 Внешняя сторона Старопортофранковской и Внешняя улица (нынешняя Мечникова) застраивались одновременно и целенаправленно "богоугодными заведениями" (училищами, приютами, больницами) Поэтому и образовалась такая плотность. 
Застройка шла, к слову сказать, в основном на средства меценатов.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

на какой улице этот дом, с когда то шикарными средиземноморскими жалюзи?

----------


## Маргарита

Ляпунова

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Ляпунова


 правильно!+

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

а это что за здание с башенькой и где оно находится?

----------


## Маргарита

церковь на Пастера )

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> церковь на Пастера )


 и снова правильно. В ней находится оргАн, который можно за недорого послушать

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

во дворе  какой улицы стоит этот колодец?

----------


## alneste

*Капитан Врунгель.* номер машины скрой. Мало ли кто к кому приехал  :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> *Капитан Врунгель.* номер машины скрой. Мало ли кто к кому приехал


 это его секрет, а не мой :smileflag:

----------


## alneste

ИМХО Загадка--не загадка, давай дополнительные факты, события,  истории и т.д. Ну двор как двор, таких в т.ч. с колодцами полно в Одессе, и находится он моежт где угодно, кроме Таирова Котовского, Слободки. А в пределах (квадрате) улиц Щепкина Преображенская, Садовая, Старопортофранковская, так они все такие.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> ИМХО Загадка--не загадка, давай дополнительные факты, события,  истории и т.д. Ну двор как двор, таких в т.ч. с колодцами полно в Одессе, и находится он моежт где угодно, кроме Таирова Котовского, Слободки. А в пределах (квадрате) улиц Щепкина Преображенская, Садовая, Старопортофранковская, так они все такие.


 ну в общем , ты уже назвал правильную улицу. 
Это Преображенская, в районе Тираспольской площади

----------


## Jorjic

> ИМХО Загадка--не загадка, давай дополнительные факты, события,  истории и т.д. Ну двор как двор, таких в т.ч. с колодцами полно в Одессе, и находится он моежт где угодно, кроме Таирова Котовского, Слободки. А в пределах (квадрате) улиц Щепкина Преображенская, Садовая, Старопортофранковская, так они все такие.


 Ну, положим на Таирова и Котовского их нет и быть не может. А таких красных есть, по-моему, совсем немного.

----------


## AG-ents

> ну в общем , ты уже назвал правильную улицу. 
> Это Преображенская, в районе Тираспольской площади


 Странно, я в свою бытность курсантом извините обписял все дворы в районе Тираспольской площади, но такого с красным колодцем не помню

----------


## Igor28

Ребят а можно мне загадать? На каком здании этот крест?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ребят а можно мне загадать? На каком здании этот крест?


 Это может быть церковь Святого Николая на морвокзале.

----------


## Igor28

> Это может быть церковь Святого Николая на морвокзале.


 Нет, чайка смутила? ))) :smileflag:

----------


## Este

> Внешняя сторона Старопортофранковской и Внешняя улица (нынешняя Мечникова) застраивались одновременно и целенаправленно "богоугодными заведениями" (училищами, приютами, больницами) Поэтому и образовалась такая плотность. 
> Застройка шла, к слову сказать, в основном на средства меценатов.


 mlch, спасибо!
Рассматривала список архитектурых памятников, приведенный в алфавитном порядке улиц. Так и есть, на Старопортофранковской очень много было приютов и учебных заведений.

Узнавая об Одессе дореволюционных времен, поражает, сколько всего было создано и функционировало на средства частных лиц. Даже складывается впечатление, что тогда социализма было больше, чем впоследствии в советское время  :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Ребят а можно мне загадать? На каком здании этот крест?


 возле Юр.академии?

----------


## Igor28

Нет ))) Дам подсказку, но тут вы сразу угадаете, у него два дня рождения )))

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Странно, я в свою бытность курсантом извините обписял все дворы в районе Тираспольской площади, но такого с красным колодцем не помню


 видимо отвлеклись на сам процесс :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Нет ))) Дам подсказку, но тут вы сразу угадаете, у него два дня рождения )))


 его снесли , а потом отстроили заново Может Алексеевская площадь?

----------


## Igor28

> его снесли , а потом отстроили заново Может Алексеевская площадь?


 Неа все гораздо проще )))

----------


## [email protected]

Одесский Кафедральный Спасо-Преображенский собор?

----------


## Igor28

> Одесский Кафедральный Спасо-Преображенский собор?


 Конечно )))) +

----------


## Trs

Новая загадка. Где такой агрегат?  
это не дом Руссова

----------


## Маргарита

на Ланжероновской что-то подобное видела

----------


## Trs

Конкретно эта парадная выходит не на Ланжероновскую, но Вы очень близко.

----------


## Маргарита

на Екатерининскую парадная выходит, но адрес по Ланжероновской

p.s. ДубльГис выдает на дом два адреса - и Екатерининская, 12 и Ланжероновская

----------


## Pavel71

р-н бывшего ресторана "Украина"

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

возле Бабы Ути?

----------


## kravshik

Маразлиевская-здание с лифтом...

----------


## Trs

Извиняюсь за опоздание, Маргарита, конечно же права!

К слову, на одном из риэлторских сайтов этот лифт назвали рабочим.

----------


## mlch

Где такая сова живет?

----------


## Igor28

Не НацБанк случаем?

----------


## mlch

> Не НацБанк случаем?


 Нет.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

дом Учёных?

----------


## mlch

> дом Учёных?


 Нет.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

может библиотека какая то?

----------


## mlch

Попробую помочь.
Вот еще один барельеф с того же фасада.

----------


## Ronny

Нежинская. угол Л. Толстого 10.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

Екатерининская?

----------


## alneste

Пастера, 60

----------


## mlch

> Нежинская. угол Л. Толстого 10.


 Практически - в точку. Нежинская 52. Второй дом от угла.

----------


## Trs

Замечательное здание. А в парадной Вы были? Там очень интересная этажность.

----------


## mlch

> Замечательное здание. А в парадной Вы были? Там очень интересная этажность.


 К сожалению, не довелось.

----------


## Trs

Тогда слушайте, точнее смотрите. Лицевые квартиры смещены относительно дворовых. Т.е. дом Верне имеет примерно такой вид в боковом сечении (см. ниже) Меня это удивило, когда я попал в его парадную

у   /--|ле|--| 
л  |__|ст|--|  д
и  |__|ни|--| в
ц  |__|ца|--| о
а  |__|  / |--|  р

----------


## victor.odessa

> Замечательное здание. А в парадной Вы были? Там очень интересная этажность.


 Позвольте вставить "5 копеек". В этом доме у своего друга Николая Харджиева гостил Эдуард Багрицкий, в свой последний приезд в Одессу.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Всем здрасте! Я вернулась )))
Просмотрела по поиску - вроде загадки не было. Так что выкладываю )))

----------


## alneste

Где-то на мосту наверное, ну..... Сабанеев" (первый который приходит на ум)

----------


## Tancovschitsa

хе.. нет ))

----------


## alneste

что, не мост??

----------


## Omega

Мне кажется, что это цветник (тумба с цветами), только не могу вспомнить где видела.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> что, не мост??


 нет - не мост, нет - не Сабанеев  :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Мне кажется, что это цветник (тумба с цветами), только не могу вспомнить где видела.


 Да, я люблю МАФы, но это не тумба. Тумбы будут потом )))

----------


## titanka

памятник в Кировском сквере

----------


## Trs

первая мысль - фонарная тумба. Вторая - тумба ограды.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

titanka - нет





> первая мысль - фонарная тумба. Вторая - тумба ограды.


 Первая мысль - что-то близкое из перечисленных МАФов

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Гадайте! Подсказку выложу только вечером )))

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Да, я люблю МАФы, но это не тумба. Тумбы будут потом )))


 это барельеф на ограждении, заборе?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

не забор!

----------


## Tancovschitsa

ладно! Выкладываю сейчас, но есть вариант, что быстро отгадаете где

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Воть

----------


## mlch

> Воть


 Почтовый ящик. 
Но вот где? :smileflag:

----------


## Св.Михаил

> Почтовый ящик. 
> Но вот где?


 Ответ, достойный отдельного плюсика )))

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Ответ, достойный отдельного плюсика )))


 точно!!!! ))) Сама поразилась проницательности mlch! только собиралась ставить!!!

----------


## Tancovschitsa

*mlch* и *Св.Михаил*. Я не могу оценить (( Поставьте + друг другу: первому - за проницательность, второму - за бдительность ;-)

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Санаторий им. Чкалова?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

нет

----------


## flyer-korowka

логично предположить - Главпочтамт

----------


## Tancovschitsa

не логично ))) Зачем возле такого большого почтового ящика...простите, здания такой маленький ящик?
Ищем дальше

----------


## Казак Мамай

> не логично ))) Зачем возле такого большого почтового ящика...простите, здания такой маленький ящик?
> Ищем дальше


 может ящик возле одной из бывших дач на Французском бульваре?

----------


## sonatana

может быть где-то в районе Приморского б-ра? г-ца Лондонская?

----------


## alneste

Екатерининская площадь
Сабанеев мост

----------


## Vaita

ресторан Дача?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

пока всё не то, но! направление поиска в сторону моря правильное

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Екатерининская площадь
> Сабанеев мост


 что ж такая невероятная привязаность к Сабанееву мосту, а? Я ж сразу опровергла это мнение  :smileflag:

----------


## Igor28

Случаем не на Екатериниской площади возле ресторана?

----------


## Viktoz

Маразлиевская или Ласточкина

----------


## Tancovschitsa

ну... Ласточкина и море - понятия далёкие )))


Кстати, стандартно подходите к делу, товарищи!

----------


## victor.odessa

> ну... Ласточкина и море - понятия далёкие )))
> 
> 
> Кстати, стандартно подходите к делу, товарищи!


 16 станция Большого Фонтана, улица Золотой Берег ?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> 16 станция Большого Фонтана, улица Золотой Берег ?


 да, вроде здесь что то такое было...

----------


## Vaita

> ну... Ласточкина и море - понятия далёкие )))
> 
> 
> Кстати, стандартно подходите к делу, товарищи!


 неужели Лузановка?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

*victor.odessa*
Это именно там! 
Поставьте Виктору +, плиз  :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

> *victor.odessa*
> Это именно там! 
> Поставьте Виктору +, плиз


 Поставила

----------


## Igor28

Где это?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Где это?


 Предположим : Нежинская,47 / Дворянская

----------


## Igor28

> Предположим : Нежинская,47 / Дворянская


 неа ))

----------


## Alternativa

Переулок Ониловой, Базарная

----------


## Igor28

> Переулок Ониловой, Базарная


 Мимо )))

----------


## sonatana

Заславского угол кирова?

----------


## Miami

Лейтенанта Шмидта/Малая Арнаутская

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

Мясоедовская^ Средняя?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Это по поводу Золотого берега.

На всякий - ЗАГАДКА УЖЕ ОТГАДАНА (а то мало ли  :smileflag: )

----------


## Tancovschitsa

теперь вложилось

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Где это?


 Мясоедовская/Хмельницкого

----------


## flyer-korowka

Это Мясоедовская-Средняя, на угловом доме милый балкончик  :smileflag:

----------


## Viktoz

Короленко балкон над булочной.

----------


## Igor28

> Мясоедовская^ Средняя?


 


> Это Мясоедовская-Средняя, на угловом доме милый балкончик


 Да, и по моему это Ваша фотка flyer-korowka? Правильно?

----------


## flyer-korowka

может и моя  :smileflag:  где-то у меня в дневнике была такая
вот такая

----------


## Igor28

> может и моя  где-то у меня в дневнике была такая
> вот такая


 
Не сердитесь на меня? Но понравилась фотка очень )))

----------


## flyer-korowka

*Igor28* конечно, не сержусь!  :smileflag:  Мне очень даже приятно, что в мой дневник заглядывают не только девицы-рукодельницы!

----------


## Igor28

> а где заслуженный плюсик?


 Поставил, в плюсометателе закончились патроны  ))

----------


## Este

Tancovschitsa, есть ещё вот такой почтовый ящичек.

На нём написано Александровский проспект,11/Еврейская, 48
(качество фоток плохое, телефонное)

Наверняка есть ещё подобные ящики. 
Красивые они, и рисунки на них разные.
Может, в этой теме уже выкладывали. Тогда прошу простить, пока всю тему не прочла. И кстати, в начале темы многих фотографий, к сожалению, уже нет

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> *Igor28* конечно, не сержусь!  Мне очень даже приятно, что в мой дневник заглядывают не только девицы-рукодельницы!


 когда я выбирал себе квартиру, смотрел и аналогичную , только с жёрдочкой (1 целой доской на балконе 3 этажа). Хозяева утверждали, что это хороший балкон и в подтверждение тому запрыгнули на жёрдочку и деловито курили :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Tancovschitsa, есть ещё вот такой почтовый ящичек.
> 
> На нём написано Александровский проспект,11/Еврейская, 48
> (качество фоток плохое, телефонное)
> 
> Наверняка есть ещё подобные ящики. 
> Красивые они, и рисунки на них разные.
> Может, в этой теме уже выкладывали. Тогда прошу простить, пока всю тему не прочла. И кстати, в начале темы многих фотографий, к сожалению, уже нет


 это уже новодел, а то раритет

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Tancovschitsa, есть ещё вот такой почтовый ящичек.
> 
> На нём написано Александровский проспект,11/Еврейская, 48
> (качество фоток плохое, телефонное)
> 
> Наверняка есть ещё подобные ящики.


 Да, красивый, но судя по плитке, висит на доме уже совковой постройки. Только зря вы так сразу адрес выдали )))




> это уже новодел, а то раритет


 не факт, что тот - тоже не новодел, т.к. это почтовый ящик частного дома. Владельцы дома могли себе специально заказать

----------


## Este

Да, в том доме какая-то организация.
А адрес всё равно видно, что Александровский пр-т/Еврейская, номера только не видно  :smileflag: 

Капитан Врунгель, Вы молодец, так хорошо разбираетесь. А я пока, как изголодавшийся, кидаюсь на всё, что мне понравилось и напоминает старину  :smileflag:  Сказывается то, что выросла в спальном районе в многоэтажке, да ещё и не в Одессе  :smileflag:

----------


## Este

И ещё про почтовые ящички...

Если это новоделы, то они делались по аналогии с когда-то существовавшими?
А может, где-то и оригинальные сохранились? Кто-нибудь видел?

----------


## VikZu

Да, эти ящики все новоделы... НО они радуют глаз и очень похожи на оригинальныее. Подобные я видел в Венгрии в Пеште, лет 25 назад... Правда там они больше были вытянуты по высоте.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Да, эти ящики все новоделы... НО они радуют глаз и очень похожи на оригинальныее. Подобные я видел в Венгрии в Пеште, лет 25 назад... Правда там они больше были вытянуты по высоте.


 https://forumodua.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=580765&d=1257238801

 здесь видны наслоения краски. На новый не похоже

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> здесь видны наслоения краски. На новый не похоже


 ну.. варианты, конечно, есть... но спорить не буду, т.к. сама наверняка не знаю  :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> ну.. варианты, конечно, есть... но спорить не буду, т.к. сама наверняка не знаю


 зашли бы к хозяину в гости, расспросили , познакомились ... А потом и нам рассказали

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> зашли бы к хозяину в гости, расспросили , познакомились ... А потом и нам рассказали


 вот об этом я и думала. Только это будет не скоро. Я ж на 16ю ездила, пока тепло было - воздухом на пирсе подышать. А сейчас - брррр.. холодно.
Так что ждите, уважаемые, до весны )))

----------


## Vaita

> вот об этом я и думала. Только это будет не скоро. Я ж на 16ю ездила, пока тепло было - воздухом на пирсе подыщать. А сейчас - брррр.. холодно.
> Так что ждите, уважаемые, до весны )))


 Так за одно и погреться можно)))

----------


## SaMoVar

Где это?

----------


## K_McKormik

7-8-ая фонтана ?

----------


## SaMoVar

тепло.

----------


## 501

14-я, или чуть блтже к 15, мне сложно понять, где там разграничения между ними)))

----------


## SaMoVar

Теплее

----------


## 501

шо, нет?
вроде как похоже... правда, всё могло поменяться, я там послений раз пару лет назад была. на море спускалась...

----------


## SaMoVar

Нет. Но ближе, чем 7-я Фонтана.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Похоже или на 16-ю ст. Б. Фонтана, по дороге к 15-й или р-н. "Яхт Клуба"?!

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

в районе мыса Б. Фонтан, возле монастыря?

----------


## Регулятор

13-ая Б. Фонтана

----------


## SaMoVar

Капитан Врунгель, абсолютно точно. На переднем плане - новодел (санаторий Сиреневая роща; бывший). Сзади справа - будка монастыря на углу монастырского участка. Ну и антенны погранцов, которые должны были навести на ответ ;-)
Вопрос знатокам - есть ли инфа о маяке, который стоял на этом мысу?

----------


## SaMoVar

Если никто не постит - вот вопросик.

----------


## Igor28

Преображенская / Пастера (на стороне Горсада) Там сейчас библиотека.

----------


## SaMoVar

Igor28, точно!

----------


## titanka

сорь, тормознуло(

----------


## Trs

Кину ещё одну вещь, раз все талантливо молчат. Традиционно - где  ?

----------


## Iriya

Тираспольская/Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Trs

нет-с...

----------


## blousik

Преображенская / Троицкая?

----------


## Trs

Именно. А номер дома? На том перекрёстке два потенциальных обладателя красоты.

----------


## blousik

Троицкая 60 или Преображенская 62??

----------


## Nomax

Троицкая, 60

----------


## Trs

> Троицкая 60 или Преображенская 62??


 да. оно.

----------


## oilks

> Капитан Врунгель, абсолютно точно. На переднем плане - новодел (санаторий Сиреневая роща; бывший). Сзади справа - будка монастыря на углу монастырского участка. Ну и антенны погранцов, которые должны были навести на ответ ;-)
> Вопрос знатокам - есть ли инфа о маяке, который стоял на этом мысу?


 Почему стоял ? Я там не был пару лет, но сообщения, что его убрали нигде не видел. Во всяком случае сейчас на этой карте он есть (в нижнем левом углу полукруг - это обозначение сектора свечения маяка) !!!
http://vtmis.odessa.ua/

А вот история маяка с названием "Одесский" , хотя многие ошибочно называют Одесским Воронцовский маяк, стоящий на входе в Одесский порт  :smileflag: 

"6 декабря 1827 года — на краю Большефонтанского мыса заработал Одесский маяк — один из четырех старейших на Черном море. Строительство маяка на мысе Большой Фонтан началось 2 августа 1823 года по указанию губернатора края графа М. Воронцова по проекту инженер-майора Ж. В. Гаюи. Подрядчики Симеон Томазини и Карл Гаджини завершили постройку в 1827 году. Механизмы маяка соорудили мастера кузнечных дел Иосиф Видон и Дихтел. Чугунный фонарь изготовили на литейном заводе Луганска. Отделку серебряными листами параболы рефлектора выполнил мастер Мублик. На эту работу ушло 24 листа серебра. Высота маяка — 30 метров. На вершине перед рефлекторами зажигались 13 ламп с деревянным или суренным маслом. Огонь маяка был виден до 20 миль. А в 1867 году освещение стало электрическим (установили два локомобиля и два магнитоэлектрических генератора переменного тока и электродуговые лампы Фукко и Соррена). Это был первый в России и четвертый в мире электрический маяк. Даже спустя 15 лет из существовавших в мире 5000 маяков лишь 14 имели электропитание. Первым смотрителем маяка был назначен штабс-капитан Давыд Иванович Круг. Лет через двадцать была установлена английская сирена, рев которой был слышен на 5 миль. С 1900 по 1901 годы из-за оползней пришлось построить новый маяк, подальше от рушащегося берега. Он представлял собой 27-метровую железную башню с 120-ю ступенями внутри, изготовленную во Франции. А старую башню, грозившую опрокинуться в море, взорвали в 1933 году." 
http://www.odessaglobe.com/novosti/1127/

----------


## mlch

Подозреваю, что загадка на скорость.
Где это?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Подозреваю, что загадка на скорость.
> Где это?


 Старопортофранковская / Ольгиевская. Сквер Мечникова.

----------


## Сергей К

Львы оттуда. А откуда они там, кто-то знает? Интересно...

----------


## mlch

> Старопортофранковская / Ольгиевская. Сквер Мечникова.


 Верно.
Я же говорил, что на скорость.  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Львы оттуда. А откуда они там, кто-то знает? Интересно...


 Сам бы хотел узнать.

----------


## SaMoVar

Спасибо за инфу о маяке. Но я хотел узнать именно о том, что во Франции сделан. По непроверенной инфе на нём была табличка с именем Эйфель. И ещё - маяк сейчас на мысу небольшой. Второй по времени куда-то исчез. Вот и интересна его судьба.

----------


## Сергей К

Про львов в скверике - там напротив была солидная казарма, там внутри домов есть остатки былого - фонтан, огороженные клумбы, может оттуда..

----------


## mlch

Нашел сегодня вот такой замечательный элемент забора. :smileflag: 

Традиционный вопрос. Где?

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Морская

----------


## mlch

> Морская


 Верно!
Забор детского сада на Морской. Там еще и калиточка просто замечательно оформлена.  :smileflag:

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Это бывший детсад моей дочери, но так как мы уже первоклашки прейдется идти на экскурсию. Получилось очень симпотично.

----------


## mlch

> Это бывший детсад моей дочери, но так как мы уже первоклашки прейдется идти на экскурсию. Получилось очень симпотично.


 Сходите. 
Мне сегодня рассказали, что у студентов Грековки такую практику этим летом делали - отправляли оформлять детские сады. Возможно, это - результат такой практики.  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Добрый вечер. Думаю что на скорость. 

_В твоём окне - недельная усталость
Твой дом и все вокруг желает тишины..._

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

на Спиридоновской (в квартале между Новосельского и Кузнечной) есть кирпичный дом. Может этот? Хотя там кирпич вроде покраснее  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Ну, с фасада покраснее, а со двора - посерее. Вы правы, это он.

----------


## Trs

по просьбам трудящихся - немного фасада.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

не знаю , насколько хороша загадка. В этой дыре я побывал совсем недавно. Прельстили новые пейзажи известной улицы . Запах птичьего помёта и летящие на голову перья оставили сильное непередаваемое впечатление. Снимал мобильником, извините за качество
Где это?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Про львов в скверике - там напротив была солидная казарма, там внутри домов есть остатки былого - фонтан, огороженные клумбы, может оттуда..


 Мало вероятно то, что львы находящиеся в скверике перенесены из двора по Новосельского,32. Дом был построен, как Вы об этом уже писали, на месте казарм №6 в конце 20х нач.30х годов. В конце 1941г. все жители дома были выселены румынами. Навряд ли румыны перетаскивали львов на Новосенную площадь (сквер Мечникова). Моя знакомая говорит, что помнит, что в 1952-1953гг. они здесь были. Возможно были и до войны. Кто установил и когда пока выяснить не удалось.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Мало вероятно то, что львы находящиеся в скверике перенесены из двора по Новосельского,32. Дом был построен, как Вы об этом уже писали, на месте казарм №6 в конце 20х нач.30х годов. В конце 1941г. все жители дома были выселены румынами. Навряд ли румыны перетаскивали львов на Новосенную площадь (сквер Мечникова). Моя знакомая говорит, что помнит, что в 1952-1953гг. они здесь были. Возможно были и до войны. Кто установил и когда пока выяснить не удалось.


  а сами львы из чего сделаны? По фото вроде железо-бетонные . Я думал, что при царизме только каменные были  Может где то на торце плиты что то написано об этом творении?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> по просьбам трудящихся - немного фасада.


 
Будинок Сігала

(арх. Клейн П.У.)	
1880-і рр.


Спирідонівська вул. (Горького), 8	
АМ	
Рішення Одеського облвиконкому 

№ 580 від 27.12.1991р.	
802 - Од

----------


## Сергей К

там немного дальше, (дома 43-45) было первое отделение городской больницы. может оттуда... Хотя не удивлюсь, если львы из какого-нибудь особнячка переехали). Как скажес Лаокоон в свое время

    Сегодня был в Музее ЗиВ искусства, так там стоит статуя деревянная мажордома, которая была найдена в подвале или в сарае какой-то бабулькой). Вот и она - откуда?)

----------


## Сергей К

и - если дом был построен в 20-х30-х гг, то почему львов должны были перетаскивать румыны в 41?. Просто местечко там, для львов вполне подходящее - фонтан, клумбы, а львы где-нибудь при лестнице. Но это конечно лишь догадки.

----------


## victor.odessa

> а сами львы из чего сделаны? По фото вроде железо-бетонные . Я думал, что при царизме только каменные были  Может где то на торце плиты что то написано об этом творении?


 Вы правы. Видна арматура. А при царизме их изготовили бы из мрамора или вытесали из цельной каменной глыбы.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> и - если дом был построен в 20-х30-х гг, то почему львов должны были перетаскивать румыны в 41?


 нужно ещё выяснить, были ли эти львы на месте сталинки

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Вы правы. Видна арматура. А при царизме их изготовили бы из мрамора или вытесали из цельной каменной глыбы.


 неужели советская власть занималась изготовлением львов? Я думал ваяла только серпы  и молоты...
 Было время в начале 20 в., когда бетон был очень моден, популярен. Из него делали много всего, в т.ч. и скульптуры . Например " Дом с химерами" в Киеве украшен именно железобетонными скульптурами. Может кто то и в Одессе изготавливал или просто завозил из других мест львов из бетона? Потому что на дело рук Советов это совсем не похоже

----------


## SaMoVar

Про маяк мой не забыли? Который из Франции.

----------


## victor.odessa

> неужели советская власть занималась изготовлением львов? Я думал ваяла только серпы  и молоты...
>  Было время в начале 20 в., когда бетон был очень моден, популярен. Из него делали много всего, в т.ч. и скульптуры .


 Вот и я в замешательстве. Если бы стояла "Девушка с веслом" или "Барабанщик  и горнист" - можно было бы с уверенностью сказать, что это символ эпохи и указать время установки.
 Хотя зверей, изготовленных из такого материала, можно встретить в зоопарке, домах отдыха, санаториях и детских площадках (медведи, олени, львы). Так что эти львы могут быть и аборигенами. Ведь такие же львы находятся на Старосенной площади у ЖД вокзала.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

свою загадку #16338 убираю, вам она не интересна. Это улица Гоголя, проход между домами. Вход в этот тунель с фасада, обычно закрыт решёткой

----------


## Este

Капитан Врунгель, не убирайте Вашу загадку с проходом между домами!
Теперь с ответом интересно, а то я вообще не могла понять, что это такое  :smileflag: 

Раз она появилась здесь, эта загадка, значит хоть кому-то она, да нужна!
Мне, например, всё интересно об Одессе. 

Записываю, и постараюсь потом всё посмотреть. Жалко, правда, там решётка, на зайти. Ну хоть позаглядывать...
И потом, глазами фотографов можно посмотреть такие места, которые сам ни в жисть не найдешь!

----------


## Zoloto Brilliant

Кошмар, этот белый балкончик слева - это что-то! И как такое разрешают...

----------


## vieanna

Можно к вам присоединиться?

----------


## Маргарита

под мостом на Греческой?

----------


## mlch

> Можно к вам присоединиться?


 Сабанеев мост?

----------


## vieanna

Маргарита права - Строгоновский, остатки старого под новым, вид из Канавы

----------


## vieanna

Вот еще

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Вицеадмирала Жуова?

----------


## mlch

> Маргарита права - Строгоновский, остатки старого под новым, вид из Канавы


 Тьфу ты. Вечно я Строгановский мост с Сабанеевым путаю. Из - за Сабанских казарм, наверное.  :smileflag: 
Впрочем, Маргарита все равно первая была.

----------


## alneste

ведёрочко живописное, где-то там-же (Деволановский,...)

----------


## vieanna

> Вицеадмирала Жуова?


 Тепло - тепло...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вот еще


 Это может быть и жилой дом, а может и мед.учреждение. Предположим - одно из зданий комплекса медина.

----------


## alneste

> Тепло - тепло...


 Александровский проспект
Грецька пл.

----------


## vieanna

Ну хорошо. Так виднее.

----------


## alneste

" задний" вход какого-то ресторана, Жуковского, или Бунина

----------


## Trs

А может, Красный переулок?

----------


## Omega

Торговая/Нежинская?

----------


## vieanna

Нет, Вице-адмирала Жукова было верно. Вот только где?
Это двор и тыльная сторона очень известного дома.

----------


## Св.Михаил

Русский театр?

----------


## vieanna

нет

----------


## Св.Михаил

Ну тогда остается Гамбринус только

----------


## vieanna

Да, это Дерибасовская, 31 со двора.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

тю, так я же правильный ответ дала, чего вы не защитали? у меня в этом дворе друг мужа живёт, поэтому сразу написала...мдя...

----------


## Trs

А у меня следующая вещь. Вот такое окно во двор. А чем известен дом, который оно украшает?

----------


## Omega

Дом, в котором жил Куприн?

----------


## Trs

Нет. Идите в сторону Собора.

----------


## verda

Это не Дворец Студентов?

----------


## Trs

Нет, не он.

----------


## vieanna

Мне кажется, это Коблевская. "Египетский" дом?

----------


## vieanna

Еще вид из окна похож на двор дома на Греческой угол Екатерининской, с самым длинным балконом.

----------


## Trs

> Еще вид из окна похож на двор дома на Греческой угол Екатерининской, с самым длинным балконом.


 Именно!

----------


## vieanna

Yes!!!

----------


## vieanna

Такие тумбы?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Канатная / Троицкая (Военкомат)?!

----------


## vieanna

Да

----------


## sngrig

это спуск Перекопской победы (ныне Градоначальницкая), внизу Дюковский, ходит трамвай №15, почти напротив дома - "шестое отделение милиции". В общем, 6й район

----------


## Св.Михаил

> это спуск Перекопской победы (ныне Градоначальницкая), внизу Дюковский, ходит трамвай №15, почти напротив дома - "шестое отделение милиции". В общем, 6й район


 Это про какую из 820 страниц?

----------


## Jorjic

Вот такой дворик, один из моих любимых. Где он?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Вот такой дворик, один из моих любимых. Где он?


 ух, ты!!!! Класс!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Меня там явно не ходило ))) 
Молдованка?

----------


## Trs

мне кажется, что это ближе к центру...

----------


## Jorjic

> мне кажется, что это ближе к центру...


 Вам таки правильно кажется.

----------


## Jorjic

> ух, ты!!!! Класс!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Меня там явно не ходило )))


 Ходило, ходило... Во всяком случае рядом. Абсолютно уверен.

----------


## denn-73

Маринеско?

----------


## Jorjic

> Маринеско?


 Нет, гораздо проще.

----------


## vieanna

Мне кажется, начало Преображенской... где-то в этом районе

----------


## АнастасияЮ

Базарная

----------


## Jorjic

> Мне кажется, начало Преображенской... где-то в этом районе


 От Преображенской надо немного прогуляться. Но не очень далеко и по приятным местам. Что, собственно, я сегодня и сделал.

----------


## Jorjic

> Базарная


 Нет.

----------


## SaMoVar

Гаванная?

----------


## Jorjic

> Гаванная?


 Ну где же на Гаванной такой двор? Разве что в 5 номере. Но это не там.

----------


## piryur

Ну... у меня сразу два варианта: Гоголя (скорее всего, где-то в начале) или, на худой конец, Софиевская...  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Дом Вагнера на Дерибасовской? Но разве там такое есть?

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну... у меня сразу два варианта: Гоголя (скорее всего, где-то в начале) или, на худой конец, Софиевская...


 Конец таки худой, а Гоголя - недалеко. Но не там.

----------


## Jorjic

> Дом Вагнера на Дерибасовской? Но разве там такое есть?


 Нет, в доме Вагнера такого нет.

----------


## Скрытик

Некрасова?

----------


## Jorjic

> Некрасова?


 Да, там очень симпатичные дворы. Но этот не там. 
Место посещаемое, недалеко одна из популярных одесских достопримечательностей.
ЗЫ. Скрытик, у меня форум сильно тормозит. Даже пару раз падал сегодня. Это только у меня?

----------


## Скрытик

Может Ланжероновская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Может Ланжероновская?


 От Некрасова туда можно попасть гораздо более прямым путем.

----------


## rossss

приморский бульвар

----------


## Jorjic

> приморский бульвар


 Приближаемся...

----------


## Скрытик

Двор возле МТБ?

----------


## victor.odessa

Это Воронцовский переулок,№3 или№5

----------


## piryur

Неужели Воронцовский (Краснофлотский) переулок?

----------


## Jorjic

> Двор возле МТБ?


 МТБ - это что ли шахский дворец? Тогда не там.

----------


## Trs

Горсад?..

----------


## Jorjic

> Это Воронцовский переулок,№3 или№5


 Да, Вы правы. Под достопримечательностью я имел в виду дом-стену.

----------


## Jorjic

> Неужели Воронцовский (Краснофлотский) переулок?


 Ужели!
Если можете, добавьте плюсик *victor.odessa*, у меня заело.

----------


## Скрытик

добавил.

----------


## vieanna

Уточните. мне интересно все же -вход и в 3 и 5 широкие. Может, это 1(напротив дома-стены), как заходишь - направо в самом дворе?

----------


## vieanna

Уточните, мне интересно все же - вход и в 3 и 5 широкие. Может, это 1(напротив дома-стены), как заходишь - направо в самом дворе?
Извините, что дважды - я плохо умею пользоваться кнопками

----------


## victor.odessa

> Уточните. мне интересно все же -вход и в 3 и 5 широкие. Может, это 1(напротив дома-стены), как заходишь - направо в самом дворе?


 Как вошли во двор - сразу поворот направо.

----------


## vieanna

Да, меняется все. Я жила в 1-м лет 15 назад, но сейчас не узнала. Вы молодец.

----------


## Jorjic

> Уточните. мне интересно все же -вход и в 3 и 5 широкие. Может, это 1(напротив дома-стены), как заходишь - направо в самом дворе?


 У меня с номерами - не очень. Это, скорее, 3-й. Это внутри двора, сразу направо, и получается по лесенкам переход в соседний двор. Вроде так.

----------


## vieanna

Схожу посмотрю. Интересно...

----------


## vieanna

Может, развеселю вас на ночь. Где находится такой объект? (Чем не достопримечательность?)

----------


## Maksy

староконный
а дворик не узнал, хотя в детстве все дворы там облазил...

----------


## Jorjic

> Может, развеселю вас на ночь. Где находится такой объект? (Чем не достопримечательность?)


 Еще какая достопримечательность, очень колоритная. Жаль, но я этого не видел.

----------


## SaMoVar

Вопрос

----------


## vieanna

Да, где ж еще. По-моему, здорово человек трудится

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Вопрос
> Вложение 601121


 похоже на сталинку, санаторий. Может 16 Фонтана?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вопрос
> Вложение 601121


 Скорее всего это санаторий, либо... Предположим - это один из корпусов Молодой гвардии.

----------


## SaMoVar

Не санаторий. 16 Фонтана близко.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Не санаторий. 16 Фонтана близко.


 Дом творчества писателей ?

----------


## SaMoVar

Холоднее

----------


## victor.odessa

> Холоднее


 Тогда это территория одного из бывших пионерских лагерей. Давненько в районе 16 БФ не был. Предположим 14 станция, бывший п\л Красные зори.

----------


## SaMoVar

Вилка взята. Осталось пробомбить район между 14 Фонтана и Домом писателей.

----------


## victor.odessa

А по средине у нас на 16 БФ бывший п/л Гастелло.

----------


## SaMoVar

Не уверен в названии, но сомневаюсь в том, что это бывший пионерлагерь. Скажем так - последние 20 лет это не был пионерлагерь.
Специально копнул - Гастелло был на ул. Макаренко. Точно не он.

----------


## victor.odessa

Санаторий - нет. Пионер лагерь - нет. Дом творчества - нет. Госпиталь? Больница? Поликлиника?

----------


## SaMoVar

Всё мимо.

----------


## vieanna

Интернат? Библиотека? Школа?

----------


## SaMoVar

Есть попадание. Больше не подсказываю.

----------


## vieanna

Наверное, какой-то из интернатов. Их там много. Эти решетки на окнах... явно советские еще

----------


## Hvarshat

Есть какая-то школа напротив санатория "Черное море". Может это она?

----------


## SaMoVar

Нет.

----------


## Pumik

как это нет? это санаторий Черное море на 15 Фонтана, вон еще окна столовки виднеются. 
...мда, не он...

----------


## SaMoVar

Я не знаю как именно нет, но нет. Это не 15 Фонтана. Хоть режьте меня.

----------


## Vaita

санаторий Горького?

----------


## vieanna

> Я не знаю как именно нет, но нет. Это не 15 Фонтана. Хоть режьте меня.


 Как в старом анекдоте - "Так кто же, Манана?"

----------


## SaMoVar

Нет, не Горького.
Раз уж так всё плохо - подскажу. Справа находится здание - близнец. Дворик между этими зданиями и показан на снимке.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> как это нет? это санаторий Черное море на 15 Фонтана, вон еще окна столовки виднеются. Кстати санаторий построен не при Советской власти, а итальянцем для своей любовницы, в точной копии его виллы в Неаполе (местные работники рассказали, понятно, что фамилии не помнят)


 типичная сталинка,  Италией и не пахнет

----------


## vieanna

Конечно, сталинка

----------


## Pumik

> типичная сталинка,  Италией и не пахнет


 в другой теме можно пообсуждать, но то о чем я говорю, это комплекс строений, усадьба на 15 станции санаторий Черное море.
А относительно загадки, таки да, это не Черное море, пошла проверила.

----------


## Vaita

Может это Красные зори?

----------


## Alternativa

п/л Орленок ?!

----------


## SaMoVar

По причине того, что я уезжаю, даю ответ.
Улица Дача Ковалевского, 18. Школа-интернат №3 для сердечников.

----------


## Joozy

> По причине того, что я уезжаю, даю ответ.
> Улица Дача Ковалевского, 18. Школа-интернат №3 для сердечников.


 так разве ж это не 15ст Большого Фонтана?? :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Это за 16-й станцией. Формально - дача Ковалевского называется район.
15 Фонтана - это перДачный ;-) Ну на остановке там такое написано.
Школа там есть, но это не она.

Вот вид с другой стороны, который уже кто-то да и узнает.

----------


## vieanna

Вот такой "останок" ранней одесской застройки, на видном месте. Где?

----------


## Скрытик

Хворостина?

----------


## Maksy

на приморской не далеко от моста?

----------


## vieanna

Нет

----------


## Jorjic

Водопроводная?

----------


## vieanna

Да, Вы правы.

----------


## Pinky

водопроводная
эх не успел.
вроде-бы это бывший вход на еврейское кладбище

----------


## vieanna

Нет. Это не кладбище, а квартал между Ватманским переулком и школой. Начало Водопроводной, 5-й номер, наверное...

----------


## Pumik

> Нет. Это не кладбище, а квартал между Ватманским переулком и школой. Начало Водопроводной, 5-й номер, наверное...


 Это бывшее кладбище, и бывший вход на кладбище.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вот такой "останок" ранней одесской застройки, на видном месте. Где?


 Смотрите тему "Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять" #1079 - #1082

----------


## vieanna

> Pinky 
> водопроводная
> эх не успел.
> вроде-бы это бывший вход на еврейское кладбище


 я этого не знала, простите. Прочитала написанное * victor.odessa*  и уточнила у своего друга, краеведа, который подтвердил, действительно, ворота кладбища. Век живи...

----------


## Скрытик

Ланжероновская - Екатериненская?

----------


## georadar

Ж\Д вокзал?

----------


## Св.Михаил

Ланжероновская, между Ришельевской и Пушкинской (напротив морского музея) либо ниже Пушкинской (напротив археологического)

----------


## Pickachu

Там ступеньки между колоннами, и вход от привокзального сквера  :smileflag:  Это таки ж/д вокзал?  :smileflag:

----------


## rossss

картинка называется -Оперный ))))))

----------


## АлександрАнатоль

> Макет какого здания на фото?
> за качество извиняюсь (с видео)
> Вложение 608086


 это ЖД вокзал
значит макет похож
а сходство с ланжероновской это интересно
архитекторы разные
название - ну как вышло, это не главное

----------


## АлександрАнатоль



----------


## VikZu

Эт даже не интересно... Коллонада у дворца пионэров (дворец Воронцова).

----------


## Pickachu

> это ЖД вокзал
> значит макет похож
> а сходство с ланжероновской это интересно
> архитекторы разные
> название - ну как вышло, это не главное


 УРРА!!! Я УГАДАЛ!!!

----------


## georadar

> это ЖД вокзал
> значит макет похож
> а сходство с ланжероновской это интересно
> архитекторы разные
> название - ну как вышло, это не главное


 
А я угадал по необычному восьмигранному окну и столбам возле ступенек. Их не спутать. Сначала название картинки сбило с толку)) Подумал на тот же угол что и *Скрытик* написал :smileflag:  Но столбы возле лестницы сыграли определяющую роль. А на том углу такого нету.

----------


## Jorjic

Ну, раз сайт уже не падает и не очень тормозит, попробуем еще один дворик.

----------


## [email protected]

приморская?

----------


## Jorjic

> приморская?


 Нет.

----------


## Маргарита

Военный спуск?

----------


## Jorjic

> Военный спуск?


 Да, а точнее можно? Номер не обязательно. Хотя бы вход во двор.
Вот еще вид этого двора.

----------


## Vaita

Это не тот дворик, который всем демонстрируют с Тещиного моста?

----------


## Jorjic

И еще тот же двор и хозяин двора.

----------


## Jorjic

> Это не тот дворик, который всем демонстрируют с Тещиного моста?


 Нет, не он.

----------


## piryur

Скорее всего, ближе к Сабанееву мосту и Дому ученых, номер 14 или 18.
P.S. А хозяин у двора замечательный  :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

с Гоголя можно войти кажеццо

----------


## Маргарита

> Да, а точнее можно? Номер не обязательно. Хотя бы вход во двор.
> Вот еще вид этого двора.


 Первый двор от моста

----------


## vieanna

Не тот, которым спускаешься с Воронцовского вниз на спуск?

----------


## Jorjic

> Скорее всего, ближе к Сабанееву мосту и Дому ученых, номер 14 или 18.
> P.S. А хозяин у двора замечательный


 Да, правильно, 18-й. Вход с улицы через туннель, закрытый решетчатой калиткой. Раздолбанный фонарь на фото - это выход на улицу.
Не могу поставить плюсик. Помогите пожалуйста.

----------


## Maksy

не, это от сабанеева моста, сверху дом учёных, и родная 43 школа... :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> не, это от сабанеева моста, сверху дом учёных, и родная 43 школа...


 О! Я тоже начинал в 43-й. Правда, это было очень давно, когда на месте школы Столярского была развалка.

----------


## Маргарита

> Да, правильно, 18-й. Вход с улицы через туннель, закрытый решетчатой калиткой. Раздолбанный фонарь на фото - это выход на улицу.
> Не могу поставить плюсик. Помогите пожалуйста.


 поставила

----------


## АлександрАнатоль

Уважаемые коллеги
подскажите где найти фото старого здания водного ин-та
вход с Дидрихсона
нигде не нашел
изначально как ин-т благородных девиц (мечникова 32)

----------


## victor.odessa

> Уважаемые коллеги
> подскажите где найти фото старого здания водного ин-та
> вход с Дидрихсона
> нигде не нашел
> изначально как ин-т благородных девиц (мечникова 32)


 Татьяна Донцова "Молдаванка. Записки краеведа", издательство "Друк" 2001, с.137-138.

----------


## Пушкин

:smileflag:

----------


## lykawaja

а загадка в чём?)

----------


## Пушкин

> а загадка в чём?)


 Ну если для Вас это загадка, то скажите где это? :smileflag:

----------


## Dashiki

> Ну если для Вас это загадка, то скажите где это?


 Сильно подозреваю, что это именно то здание, в котором находился наш военный институт...

----------


## Pumik

> Ну если для Вас это загадка, то скажите где это?


 а загадка в чем, в какой теме обсуждали?
вот https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=59520&page=46

----------


## Пушкин

Вообще то я ответил на вопрос - просьбу одного из форумчан, прозвучавший несколько постов ранее. Но если вы пытаетесь назвать эту фотографию загадкой, то ответьте что это? где это?
Военный институт????? - не то что холодно - просто мороз. ))))

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

ну, в соседней теме обсуждалось, что это здание бывшего водного, если не ошибаюсь...

----------


## Пушкин

> ну, в соседней теме обсуждалось, что это здание бывшего водного, если не ошибаюсь...


 Фото этого здания и просил поставить *АлександрАнатоль*, так что плюсик ловите. :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

спасибо за плюсик, канэшна. Но я не уверена в правильности ответа, просто заметила, шта обсуждалось)

----------


## Пушкин

> спасибо
> есть ли у ВАС фото этого здания 60-70 годов когда не было нового корпуса?


 надо поспрашивать, а в самом ин-те не спрашивали?

----------


## Jorjic

> ...знаю бывшего зав каф математики Бурименко.


 У меня тоже уже никого знакомых не осталось. Но в порядке совета - у Вашего знакомого могли сохраниться выпускные буклеты, а на них обычно присутствует фото учебного заведения.
Ну и есть у меня еще одна идея. Если удастся - естественно, опубликую.

----------


## Пушкин

> по звонкам нет
> а лично никого не знаю
> знаю бывшего зав каф математики Бурименко
> и все вроде


 Там по моему музей ин -та есть.

----------


## Jorjic

> да поймите
> уйма времени уйдет - а время есть деньги
> тем более это для политеха - это их бывший корпус (во время войны) как и на Сов Армии 8


 Судя по опубликованной фотографии - этот корпус принадлежал политеху и до войны. Ну а на Преображенской, 8 еще я помню политех.

----------


## Jorjic

Ладно, вернемся к нашим баранам. Вот такой дворик.

----------


## Joozy

это Гоголя,точно,я там снеговика лепил)))

----------


## Hvarshat

> Ладно, вернемся к нашим баранам. Вот такой дворик.


 ул. Гоголя, 6  :smileflag: 
P.S. Эх, опоздала! Зато номер дома помню, часто там гуляла в детстве. 
Вот еще этот дворик

----------


## Jorjic

> ул. Гоголя, 6


 Ну, вот. Так прямо сразу и угадала.

----------


## Joozy

да,а я вот точно не помнил какой номер,думал 6 или 4,там ещё целый этаж достроили и охранник сидит в такой себе квартирке возле входа

----------


## Jorjic

Тогда вот такая загадка. Эти три фото сделаны в одном дворе.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

в районе Привоза?

----------


## Jorjic

> в районе Привоза?


 Нет, далековато.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Нет, далековато.


 тогда глубинная Молдаванка (район Алексеевской площади) ?

----------


## victor.odessa

[QUOTE=Jorjic;8063666]Тогда вот такая загадка. Эти три фото сделаны в одном дворе. 
Мечникова,4 ?

----------


## Jorjic

> тогда глубинная Молдаванка (район Алексеевской площади) ?


 Еще дальше.

----------


## Jorjic

[QUOTE=victor.odessa;8064264]


> Тогда вот такая загадка. Эти три фото сделаны в одном дворе. 
> Мечникова,4 ?


 Это в черте порто-франко.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Еще дальше.


 неужели возле Нового рынка?

----------


## Jorjic

> неужели возле Нового рынка?


 Ну во всяком случае этот двор ближе к Новому, чем к Привозу.

----------


## Сергей К

не Преображенская то-ли 2 толи 4?)

----------


## Jorjic

> не Преображенская то-ли 2 толи 4?)


 Нет, но уже приближаемся. Вы меня извините, но это игра. Я понимаю, что если не был в этом дворе, то угадать трудно.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Нет, но уже приближаемся. Вы меня извините, но это игра. Я понимаю, что если не был в этом дворе, то угадать трудно.


 Возможно это двор Княжеская / Новосельского, конечная трамвая №28, здание бывшего технического общества - ?

----------


## Jorjic

> Возможно это двор Княжеская / Новосельского, конечная трамвая №28, здание бывшего технического общества - ?


 Нет, Новый базар ближе.
Решение парадоксальное, хотя...

----------


## Maksy

переулок чайковского 14

----------


## Скрытик

Щепкина - Торговая?

----------


## Jorjic

> переулок чайковского 14


 Точно. Даже я номер не помнил.

----------


## piryur

Эх, а так похоже на старое здание инфекционной больницы (то, что в Валиховский пер. выходит, дом №8). Но там 5 этажей... Наверное, в одно время строились  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Эх, а так похоже на старое здание инфекционной больницы (то, что в Валиховский пер. выходит, дом №8). Но там 5 этажей... Наверное, в одно время строились


 Да, действительно. Особенно первое фото.

----------


## Elastika

А кто узнает это место?

----------


## Pickachu

> А кто узнает это место?


 15 Фонтана Санаторий Горького  :smileflag:

----------


## Elastika

Точно, точно. Вы правы!!!!!!!!

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

видели новый памятник? Где он находится?

----------


## Joozy

вроде бы на Старопортофранковской
там кажись ещё Большая Арнаутская рядом

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> вроде бы на Старопортофранковской
> там кажись ещё Большая Арнаутская рядом


 правильно

----------


## Joozy

> правильно


 как раз мимо ехал когда открывали :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

во дворе на какой улице этот мост?

----------


## mlch

> во дворе на какой улице этот мост?


 Деволановский спуск 1, возможно.

----------


## victor.odessa

> во дворе на какой улице этот мост?


 Военный спуск,4/6

----------


## Maksy

На скидановской?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

У меня пока 2 варианта: - Польский и Военный (тоже) спуски?

----------


## Jorjic

> У меня пока 2 варианта: - Польский и Военный (тоже) спуски?


 Конечно victor прав. Военный спуск.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Военный спуск,4/6


 правильно! 

левая часть двора



вид наверх. Там видны дома улицы Гоголя



мы полезли наверх, там прекрасная тераса, которую бомжи приспособили под спальню. Дальше пролезли под Тёщиным мостом. В общем море эмоций

----------


## vieanna

Думаю, вы это знаете, а может, и было уже. Это где?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Думаю, вы это знаете, а может, и было уже. Это где?


 Нежинская, возле Нового рынка

----------


## vieanna

Ну а точнее, что за дом?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Думаю, вы это знаете, а может, и было уже. Это где?


 Нежинская,30. Архитектор Лев Влодек. 1890 год.

----------


## vieanna

Да, он, один из домов Влодека. +1

----------


## vieanna

Добавьте кто-нибудь, мой плюсомет застрял!!!

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Добавила)

----------


## vieanna

Спасибо))) я волновалась за репутацию victor.odessa

----------


## Elastika

Ну это наверное все узнают!!!!

----------


## Pinky

Дельфин

----------


## Elastika

Конечно же Дельфин.

----------


## vieanna

Пока пауза - не удивляйтесь. В конце концов, у нас история Одессы,  в ней люди жили не только на улице, но и чай пили.
Вот кузнецовская чашка. Почему такая, что это на ней?
Я это задала в "фотозагадках", но там народ современный, а вы, любители старины, должны отгадать.

----------


## Freez

> Пока пауза - не удивляйтесь. В конце концов, у нас история Одессы,  в ней люди жили не только на улице, но и чай пили.
> Вот кузнецовская чашка. Почему такая, что это на ней?
> Я это задала в "фотозагадках", но там народ современный, а вы, любители старины, должны отгадать.


 Чтобы усы не намочить ))

----------


## vieanna

Молодец!!! Гусар...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

так как загадка лёгкая, то состоит из двух вопросов:
1. Где?
2. Почему??

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

на второй вопрос я, чеснаговоря, ответа и сама не знаю))

----------


## vieanna

Да и первый - как от сфинкса...
На даче оставлен на зиму
на Староконном
на улице - дети выросли...
тут целая жизнь, за этой собачкой...

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

собачка стоит в очень известном месте, и, наверняка, её видели многие  :smileflag:

----------


## verda

Собачка стоит в очень пыльной витрине на пл. Екатерининской угол Карла Маркса
Почему - тоже не знаю; сама задумывалась...

----------


## Скрытик

> Собачка стоит в очень пыльной витрине на пл. *Екатерининской* угол *Карла Маркса*


 Опа, а как это?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

бгг, но поравильно)

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Собачка стоит в очень пыльной витрине на пл. Екатерининской угол Карла Маркса
> Почему - тоже не знаю; сама задумывалась...


 охраняет имущество

----------


## Elastika

Вот ещё одну нашла, азарт!!! Вот такое вот дерево есть у нас, но где?

----------


## Katrusya

парк Шевченко?

----------


## Elastika

Нет, не парк Шевченко.

----------


## Freez

> Вот ещё одну нашла, азарт!!! Вот такое вот дерево есть у нас, но где?


 Гоголя, кафе Гоголь-моголь

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Добавьте кто-нибудь, мой плюсомет застрял!!!


 


> Спасибо))) я волновалась за репутацию victor.odessa


 Прошу прощения, что не по теме, но Ваш "плюсомет" пока "холостой" ))
т.е. Вы только отмечаете репутацию, но не влияете на нее  :smileflag: 
P.S. Теперь по теме: - поддерживаю версию Freez.

----------


## Elastika

> Гоголя, кафе Гоголь-моголь


 Именно так. Вы знали))

----------


## Freez

> Именно так. Вы знали))


 Так точно

----------


## Elastika

Это милая, уютная церквушка находится ........ ?

----------


## Atelman

на 411 батареи?

----------


## Elastika

Конечно же, Да!!! Церковь Св. Георгия, но после открытия храма Св. Георгия к сожалению закрыта.

----------


## vieanna

Очень легко. Чем примечателен дом, двор которого вы видите?
Архитектор?

----------


## vieanna

нет

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

Пироговская?

----------


## vieanna

нет, не у моря

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

лестница хорошая у дома. Люблю по таким на крыши лазить  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

Очень легко. Чем примечателен дом, двор которого вы видите?
Архитектор?[/QUOTE]
У меня два варианта :Кинотеатр "Одесса" либо "Дружба" (Дом клоунов). - ?

----------


## vieanna

нет.
Что делать...
Подсказка - между ними.
Дом "хрестоматийный"

----------


## vieanna

Я специально сфотографировала узор решеток и рустовку.

----------


## vieanna

Еще подсказку?
Вот вход в парадную с улицы.

----------


## vieanna

Victor.Odessa, я думала, Вы-то меня раскусите молниеносно.
Это (сами видите) доходный дом. Большой. Известного заказчика. Известного архитектора. Необычный.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Это (сами видите) доходный дом.


 а как по внешнему виду понять, доходный дом или нет?

----------


## vieanna

Все, спокойной ночи! Думайте, вы знаете ответ.

----------


## vieanna

Доходный дом - тот, в котором сдавали квартиры или этажи. Не особняк, где живет семья.

----------


## vieanna

Если вариантов нет - до завтра!

----------


## Jorjic

Просто наугад. Дом Папудова?

----------


## vieanna

Нет, конечно. Но неподалеку

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Доходный дом - тот, в котором сдавали квартиры или этажи. Не особняк, где живет семья.


 это понятно. Непонятно как внешне по фото это определить. Не все же 4-х этажные дома -доходные

----------


## Hvarshat

> Очень легко. Чем примечателен дом, двор которого вы видите?
> Архитектор?


 Это дом на улице Коблевской, 38б. А вот кто архитектор и чем примечателен дом, кроме остатков красивой лепки на фасаде и львов по углам крыши - не скажу. Пока что я не настолько сильна в истории Одессы, к сожалению

----------


## Pickachu

> Это дом на улице Коблевской, 38б. А вот кто архитектор и чем примечателен дом, кроме остатков красивой лепки на фасаде и львов по углам крыши - не скажу. Пока что я не настолько сильна в истории Одессы, к сожалению


  Я тоже сразу за Коблевскую, 38б подумал. Если это так, то будет интересно узнать его историю  :smileflag: .

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Вот ещё одну нашла, азарт!!! Вот такое вот дерево есть у нас, но где?


 В сан. Чкалова? У ресторана "Дача"?

----------


## vieanna

Hvarshat, Pickachy, замечательно!
Это действительно Коблевская. 38б.
Это один из доходных домов, принадлежавших Русову, сегодня можно вздохнуть, что несмотря на запущенный вид, к нему судьба благосклоннее, чем к более известному дому на Садовой. Архитектор Леонид Чернигов, один из самых ярких и изобретательных в эпоху модерна. 
Я сказала, что его все знают, потому что в Одессе домов этого периода много, но немного домов, стилизованных под определенную эпоху. Тут все мотивы - древнеегипетские, и в углах не львы, а сфинксы. Все-таки Одесса, несмотря на расцвет в те годы, в отличие от СПб и Москвы, имеет "экономический" модерн - более практичный, чем художественный.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

эта дверца находится в парадной на площадке между входными дверми. Не подскажите , какое её предназначение?



потолок и дверь парадной



Где расположен дом?

----------


## vieanna

Такое окно... Может, бывший Дом актера на Полицейской? Дом ученых ? Дом на Ришельевской с мавританским декором(между Базарной и Б.Арнаутской)? Но люстра новая - там-то откуда?
Такие дверцы связаны с печным отоплением обычно...

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Такое окно... Может, бывший Дом актера на Полицейской? Дом ученых ? Дом на Ришельевской с мавританским декором(между Базарной и Б.Арнаутской)? Но люстра новая - там-то откуда?


 не угадала. Этот дом славится своей особенностью на 3-м этаже :smileflag: 
Сейчас там в части дома гостиница. Войти можно свободно


> Такие дверцы связаны с печным отоплением обычно...


 я так тоже подумал. Наверное печник растапливал печи , не заходя в квартиры, не тревожа господ

----------


## vieanna

Канатная?

----------


## Atelman

а может дверца ведет в шахту по которой поднимали уголь с подвала?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Канатная?


 нет. Подсказка- в доме на 3-м этаже самый длинный балкон в городе!

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> а может дверца ведет в шахту по которой поднимали уголь с подвала?


 тоже вариант. Более правдоподобный

----------


## Скрытик

> нет. Подсказка- в доме на 3-м этаже самый длинный балкон в городе!


 Ну тогда Греческая.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Ну тогда Греческая.


 Правильно! Угол Екатерининской.В доме самый длинный балкон.  В этой парадной расположена гос-ца Екатерина. Вход со двора свободный

----------


## Igor28

> нет. Подсказка- в доме на 3-м этаже самый длинный балкон в городе!


 Екатерининская угол Греческой, там отель «Екатерина»  :smileflag:

----------


## Elastika

> В сан. Чкалова? У ресторана "Дача"?


 Нет, это Гоголя угол Некрасова, там уже верно ответили)

----------


## vieanna

Скучно без вас. 
Вот смотрите, какой замечательный стоит дом во дворе. Поскольку это невозможно угадать, не побывав в соседнем, а он ничем не примечателен, покажу фасад. Даже с номером. Где это?

----------


## Пушкин

> Скучно без вас. 
> Вот смотрите, какой замечательный стоит дом во дворе. Поскольку это невозможно угадать, не побывав в соседнем, а он ничем не примечателен, покажу фасад. Даже с номером. Где это?


 Большая Арнаутская, выше Преображенской?

----------


## Скрытик

А на второй фото существующий дом? Если нет, то это Пантелеймоновская.

----------


## vieanna

> Большая Арнаутская, выше Преображенской?


 Да, это ж надо. Здорово!

----------


## strelecia

Б.Арнаутская

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Да, это ж надо. Здорово!


 ты фото сделала с какого двора?
 Я когда то в этом закрытом дворе был, пока на нём решётку не поставили  Там рельсы вроде какие то...узкокалейка (если ничего не путаю)

----------


## Скрытик

Узкоколейка была в другом дворе, на Чкалова угол Ленина. Там подвалы знатные....

----------


## vieanna

Я снимала из двора Б.Арнаутская 86. Там давно закрыто, в 88, не видно узкоколейки.

----------


## Скрытик

Еще раз пишу - узкколейка была только в 1м дворе на Б.Арнаутской. Там были знаменитые винные подвалы, не помню фамилию владельца. Лично присутствовал когда их заливали асфальтом в 2001 или 2002м году.

----------


## Pickachu

> Узкоколейка была в другом дворе, на Чкалова угол Ленина. Там подвалы знатные....


 


> Я снимала из двора Б.Арнаутская 86. Там давно закрыто, в 88, не видно узкоколейки.


 


> Еще раз пишу - узкколейка была только в 1м дворе на Б.Арнаутской. Там были знаменитые винные подвалы, не помню фамилию владельца. Лично присутствовал когда их заливали асфальтом в 2001 или 2002м году.


  Простите, Скрытик! Ничего не понял  :smileflag: . В "1м дворе на Б.Арнаутской", - это Б.Арнаутская 86 ? А, угол Ленина (Ришельевской) тогда где (это Б.Арнаутская 44-38)? А, в первом дворе, это Б.Арнаутская 1 или 2 ?

----------


## Скрытик

1м это я сократил в одном  :smileflag: 
Узкоколейка была во дворе дома Б.Арнаутская 42, в части подвалов находится клуб Фактура и его реинкарнации. Подвалы уходят под саму дорогу Б.Арнаутской и затоплены. Там "умники" в свое время ливневку из двора по Б.Арнаутской просто сделали в подвал и много лет или даже десятков лет туда шла вода...

----------


## VikZu

в принципе это не загадка а памятка тупости муниципальных властей. Ссори за оффтоп, но смешно...

----------


## K_McKormik

> 1м это я сократил в одном 
> Подвалы уходят под саму дорогу Б.Арнаутской и затоплены. Там "умники"


 Между прочим, такое техническое решение было применено почти во всей старой части города. Много видел провалов в полуобрушенные подвалы на той же мясоедовской, когда ее расширяли и вынимали грунт при подготовке основания дороги. Вот тогда и понял, почему такие широкие у нас улицы - кругом эти самые подвалы.

----------


## Jorjic

> Между прочим, такое техническое решение было применено почти во всей старой части города. Много видел провалов в полуобрушенные подвалы на той же мясоедовской, когда ее расширяли и вынимали грунт при подготовке основания дороги. Вот тогда и понял, почему такие широкие у нас улицы - кругом эти самые подвалы.


 Чаще всего это не подвалы, а "мины" - выработки известняка для постройки дома.

----------


## K_McKormik

> Чаще всего это не подвалы, а "мины" - выработки известняка для постройки дома.


 Возможно и такой вариант. Но у тех, что я видел на раскопах - свод был выложен ракушняковыми кирпичами в виде арки, явно подвал.

----------


## vieanna

А мины обычно "окультурены", и приспособлены под хранилища. Об этом очень много писал Губарь, например, про Александровский проспект, первые этажи  домов на котором были лавками, под ними простираются невероятные подвалы. Недавно нам показывали глубоченную мину на углу Полицейской и проспекта, всю выложенную и вполне "готовую к употреблению" и сегодня )).
Подумала еще - в нашем доме на Кузнечной до революции был хедер.( то есть ясно, не торговля). Под домом - вход в катакомбы, еще даже в моем детстве приспособленный для хранения угля (до 73 года). Потом его заложили. Но выглядел он вполне аккуратно, со сводом, и т.п.

----------


## Пушкин

> А мины обычно "окультурены", и приспособлены под хранилища. Об этом очень много писал Губарь, например, про Александровский проспект, первые этажи  домов на котором были лавками, под ними простираются невероятные подвалы. Недавно нам показывали глубоченную мину на углу Полицейской и проспекта, всю выложенную и вполне "готовую к употреблению" и сегодня )).
> Подумала еще - в нашем доме на Кузнечной до революции был хедер.( то есть ясно, не торговля). Под домом - вход в катакомбы, еще даже в моем детстве приспособленный для хранения угля (до 73 года). Потом его заложили. Но выглядел он вполне аккуратно, со сводом, и т.п.


  Простите, а номер дома где был хедер можно?

----------


## Сергей К

У нас в доме, на Бунина 25, тоже были подвалы, высокие и красивые, доходившие до Дерибасовской...

----------


## vieanna

Можно, Кузнечная, 29

----------


## Jorjic

Вот такой симпатичный дом, даже отреставрированы балконные решетки на втором этаже. Где это?

----------


## strelecia

Жуковского?

----------


## Пушкин

> Можно, Кузнечная, 29


 Спасибо!

----------


## Jorjic

> Жуковского?


 Нет.

----------


## strelecia

Базарная?

----------


## Elastika

Софиевская?

----------


## denn-73

а мне кажется Канатная

----------


## Jorjic

Все трое - мимо. Ближе всех Базарная.

----------


## Joozy

может Троицкая?

----------


## strelecia

Успенская?

----------


## denn-73

точно его видел и даже часто
может Успенская?

----------


## Joozy

хотя нет,не в ту степь,скорее уж Пантелеймоновская))

----------


## Richard_I

> Вот такой симпатичный дом, даже отреставрированы балконные решетки на втором этаже. Где это?


 М. Арнаутская L Пушкинской?

----------


## Jorjic

Нет. И не Троицкая и не Успенская.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Jorjic

> точно его видел и даже часто
> может Успенская?


 Вполне возможно, что видели. Очень близко довольно посещаемое место, но специфическое, на любителя.

----------


## Jorjic

Пока все мимо.

----------


## Joozy

у меня сейчас мозг лопнет...я каждый день в центре,а ничего толком вспомнить не могу...может это Дегтярная?

----------


## strelecia

Идем вверх. Ониловой?

----------


## Скрытик

Лермонтовский?

----------


## strelecia

> довольно посещаемое место, но специфическое, на любителя


 Книжка? Александровский?

----------


## Jorjic

> у меня сейчас мозг лопнет...я каждый день в центре,а ничего толком вспомнить не могу...может это Дегтярная?


 Ну, ну, не надо так яростно. А Дегтярная совсем близко.

----------


## Joozy

Заславского??? Утёсова??)))

----------


## Jorjic

> Книжка? Александровский?


 Нет, более специфическое, на мой взгляд, чем книжка.

----------


## Jorjic

> Заславского??? Утёсова??)))


 А что на этих улицах специфического?

----------


## Joozy

> А что на этих улицах специфического?


 не знаю,скорее всего самое спецефическое там-это я каждое утро :smileflag: 
а может это Асташкина,собственно говоря..?

----------


## Скрытик

Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Jorjic

> не знаю,скорее всего самое спецефическое там-это я каждое утро
> а может это Асташкина,собственно говоря..?


 Да, Асташкина. А специфическое, на любителя - баня с парной (почти напротив).

----------


## Joozy

> Да, Асташкина. А специфическое, на любителя - баня с парной (почти напротив).


 это там где стреляли,если я не ошибаюсь?

----------


## Jorjic

> это там где стреляли,если я не ошибаюсь?


 Да, там убили Карабаса.

----------


## Сергей К

помоему в этом доме был бордель)

----------


## HTS

На Асташкина везде были бордели.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> На Асташкина везде были бордели.


 так может её и переименовать в Бордельную, а не в Провиантскую?  :smileflag:

----------


## GZ

И организовать бордели )

----------


## OdGen

На одном форуме просят прислать, если у кого есть, фото дома на ул. Реввоенсовета, 58 (ныне Ленинградская) и опознать, что за бульвар на фото.
Ниже текст, размещенный автором сообщения:
_Наконец-то я нашла настоящих одесситов.Вот фотография,на которой моя мама с отцом.Мама родилась в Одессе в 1918г.Всё,что можно сказать об этой фотографии,пожалуйста,сообщите.И ещё.Мамин младший брат родился тоже в Одессе.В 1920г.В середине 20-х они переехали(видимо,спасаясь от голода)на Орловщину.Евгений поступил в военное училище Житомирское и перед войной их досрочно выпустили.Больше мы о нём ничего не знаем.Много лет я искала сведений о нём.Нашла.Погиб в 1942 под Старой Руссой.В "Мемориале"есть такая запись о нём,что проживал перед войной в Одессе по ул.Реввоенсовета,58.Просьба,что можно узнать об этом доме того времени,есть ли он сейчас и фото.Очень буду вам признательна. Фото дедушки с мамой.Какой это бульвар?_
Имя пользователя: voronizraya 
Адрес e-mail: [email protected]

----------


## victor.odessa

> На одном форуме просят прислать, если у кого есть, фото дома на ул. Реввоенсовета, 58 (ныне Ленинградская) и опознать, что за бульвар на фото.


 По поводу фото. Для точности ответа необходимо произвести ориентировку на местности. Но на вскидку, рискну предположить, что фотография была сделана в скверике Экономического университета на Преображенской,1/3.

----------


## Скрытик

Не уверен. Это скорее всего вдоль Старопортофранковской.

----------


## Jorjic

> По поводу фото. Для точности ответа необходимо произвести ориентировку на местности. Но на вскидку, рискну предположить, что фотография была сделана в скверике Экономического университета на Преображенской,1/3.


 Судя по дому на заднем плане, улица с приличным уклоном вправо. А на Преображенской, вроде, ровно.
А это не Горсад (справа Гаванная)?

----------


## Скрытик

> Судя по дому на заднем плане, улица с приличным уклоном вправо. А на Преображенской, вроде, ровно.


 Я же говорю, похоже заборчик на заднем плане это Мечникова, а окна не на земле а скрыты.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Я же говорю, похоже заборчик на заднем плане это Мечникова, а окна не на земле а скрыты.


 а где проезжая часть ул. Мечникова?

----------


## Скрытик

> а где проезжая часть ул. Мечникова?


 Она ниже скверика. В районе Водного такое расположение.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Не уверен. Это скорее всего вдоль Старопортофранковской.


 Не спорю, но есть сомнения. Была ли в 20-е годы зелёная зона (открытый сквер) на Старопортофранковской от Пишоновской до Нищинского и от Торговой до Топольского или же там были строения принадлежащие церкви Григория и Зои, Павловской глазной лечебнице (летний кинотеатр), Городскому приюту для подкидышей, Второй женской гимназии ?
Поэтому надо взять фотографию и выехать на место.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Судя по дому на заднем плане, улица с приличным уклоном вправо. А на Преображенской, вроде, ровно.
> А это не Горсад (справа Гаванная)?


 Я этот уклон заметил сразу, потому и предложил свой вариант, тк здания по адресу Преображенская,1/3 - 2-х этажные и улица от памятника Р.Я.Малиновскому слегка наклонена к морю. Гаванная,6 - здание имеет 4 этажа, а не два, как на фото.

----------


## Jorjic

> ... Гаванная,6 - здание имеет 4 этажа, а не два, как на фото.


 А Вы уверены, что там два этажа, а не рамка фото? Обратите внимание на ствол дерева.

----------


## alneste

> А Вы уверены, что там два этажа, а не рамка фото? Обратите внимание на ствол дерева.


 даже если, то откуда бы там быть забору?

----------


## Jorjic

> даже если, то откуда бы там быть забору?


 Какой забор? Я там забора не увидел.

----------


## alneste

да вроде есть какой-то "штахетник" металический перед правым домом

----------


## Скрытик

> Какой забор? Я там забора не увидел.


 Есть заборчик, хорошо видно.

----------


## alneste

> На одном форуме просят прислать, если у кого есть, фото дома на ул. Реввоенсовета, 58 (ныне Ленинградская) и опознать, что за бульвар на фото.
> Ниже текст, размещенный автором сообщения:
> _Наконец-то я нашла настоящих одесситов.Вот фотография,на которой моя мама с отцом.Мама родилась в Одессе в 1918г.Всё,что можно сказать об этой фотографии,пожалуйста,сообщите.И ещё.Мамин младший брат родился тоже в Одессе.В 1920г.В середине 20-х они переехали(видимо,спасаясь от голода)на Орловщину.Евгений поступил в военное училище Житомирское и перед войной их досрочно выпустили.Больше мы о нём ничего не знаем.Много лет я искала сведений о нём.Нашла.Погиб в 1942 под Старой Руссой.В "Мемориале"есть такая запись о нём,что проживал перед войной в Одессе по ул.Реввоенсовета,58.Просьба,что можно узнать об этом доме того времени,есть ли он сейчас и фото.Очень буду вам признательна. Фото дедушки с мамой.Какой это бульвар?_


 я не совсем понял "просят узнать" ? 
ответ будет? или это не загадка в "обычном" понимании этого форума?

----------


## Jorjic

> Есть заборчик, хорошо видно.


 Да, действительно, есть металлический заборчик, огораживающий цокольный этаж дома. Я очень боюсь ошибиться, но что-то подобное мне помнится в Горсаду. Может быть просто кажется.
Надо выйти на пленэр, может что-то вспомнится.

----------


## mlch

> я не совсем понял "просят узнать" ? 
> ответ будет? или это не загадка в "обычном" понимании этого форума?


 Просто OdGen, как мне кажется, немного не разобрался и запостил вопрос не в ту тему. 
Но, как мне кажется, надо помочь и найти искомое.   :smileflag:

----------


## strelecia

Похоже на скверик между Мечникова и Старопортофранковской. Еще, может, Александроавский пр-т.

----------


## Pinky

Обратил внимание на ограждение газонов - 
В гор саду было точно такое - только вот скамейки разные. Хотя, если присмотреться - на заднем плане скамейки типа таких как на фото-загадке.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я очень боюсь ошибиться, но что-то подобное мне помнится в Горсаду. Может быть просто кажется.
> Надо выйти на пленэр, может что-то вспомнится.


 А знаете почему Вам кажется? Оконный проём левого здания напоминает корпус библиотеки ОГУ. Но справа от корпуса библиотеки нет здания, там проходит забор летней площадки филармонии (бывшей).
Да, надо провести ориентировку на местности!

----------


## alneste

> Просто OdGen, как мне кажется, немного не разобрался и запостил вопрос не в ту тему. 
> Но, как мне кажется, надо помочь и найти искомое.


 значит ответ подтвердим все вместе?  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Да, действительно, есть металлический заборчик, огораживающий цокольный этаж дома. Я очень боюсь ошибиться, но что-то подобное мне помнится в Горсаду. Может быть просто кажется.
> Надо выйти на пленэр, может что-то вспомнится.


 Арка левого окна не вяжется с домами горсада. 
Да и мне кажется что это таки не цокольный этаж, а дорога утоплена ниже. Поэтому и заборчик.
Попробую завтра утром проехать низом.
ИМХО это в районе Мечникова 8.

----------


## Jorjic

> Обратил внимание на ограждение газонов...
> В гор саду было точно такое - только вот скамейки разные. Хотя, если присмотреться - на заднем плане скамейки типа таких как на фото-загадке.


 Между этими фото разница в пару десятков лет. Такие ограждения были очень распространены и скамейки такие (как на старом фото) тоже.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Обратил внимание на ограждение газонов - 
> В гор саду было точно такое - только вот скамейки разные. Хотя, если присмотреться - на заднем плане скамейки типа таких как на фото-закадке.


 1.Вам предоставили фотографию 20-х, а Ваша - 50-х гг.
2.Такими ограждениями были ограждены клумбы во многих скверах.

----------


## Jorjic

> А знаете почему Вам кажется? Оконный проём левого здания напоминает корпус библиотеки ОГУ. Но справа от корпуса библиотеки нет здания, там проходит забор летней площадки филармонии (бывшей).
> Да, надо провести ориентировку на местности!


 Может быть. Хотя ведь как раз корпус библиотеки огорожен забором.
Обещаю завтра выложить фото из Горсада. С Мечникова не обещаю, но попробую.

----------


## Pinky

> Между этими фото разница в пару десятков лет. Такие ограждения были очень распространены и скамейки такие (как на старом фото) тоже.


 Точнее  около 11-ти лет, не думаю, что тогда каждый год ремонтировали горсад 




> 1.Вам предоставили фотографию 20-х, а Ваша - 50-х гг.
> 2.Такими ограждениями были ограждены клумбы во многих скверах.


 "моя" если верить http://picasaweb.google.com/avdotka/qwDwEI#5113631270756473090 подписи - 31 года

----------


## Pumik

> Не спорю, но есть сомнения. Была ли в 20-е годы зелёная зона (открытый сквер) на Старопортофранковской от Пишоновской до Нищинского и от Торговой до Топольского или же там были строения принадлежащие церкви Григория и Зои, Павловской глазной лечебнице (летний кинотеатр), Городскому приюту для подкидышей, Второй женской гимназии ?
> Поэтому надо взять фотографию и выехать на место.


 в сквере на Старопортофранковской между Торговой и Топольского, стоял флигель больницы, разрушенный во время войны.

----------


## Старая яхна

Люди! А ул.Реввоенсовета, где они жили, - это какая сейчас?

----------


## Тётя Соня

> Люди! А ул.Реввоенсовета, где они жили, - это какая сейчас?


 Ленинградская

----------


## OdGen

> я не совсем понял "просят узнать" ? 
> ответ будет? или это не загадка в "обычном" понимании этого форума?


 В вопросе некого человека, оставившего свой е-мейл на одном из форумов, содержится два вопроса: 1) Если у кого-то есть, прислать фото дома на ул. Реввоенсовета (ныне Лениградская), 58, где жили его предки; и 2) определить, где сделано фото, размещенное им.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот результат моего выхода на натуру

Конечно, "Пивной сад" сильно подгадил.
Точку искал наугад, мало времени было. Там еще и игры с фокусным расстоянием нужны. Но в первом приближении - так. На Мечникова не попал - и погода, и время. Может завтра. Я те места так по памяти не помню.

----------


## Jorjic

> В вопросе некого человека, оставившего свой е-мейл на одном из форумов, содержится два вопроса: 1) Если у кого-то есть, прислать фото дома на ул. Реввоенсовета (ныне Лениградская), 58, где жили его предки; и 2) определить, где сделано фото, размещенное им.


 За первым дело не станет, чуть бы погода получше и освещение. 
А второй вопрос - вот пытаемся.

----------


## Скрытик

> Вот результат моего выхода на натуру
> 
> Конечно, "Пивной сад" сильно подгадил.
> Точку искал наугад, мало времени было. Там еще и игры с фокусным расстоянием нужны. Но в первом приближении - так. На Мечникова не попал - и погода, и время. Может завтра. Я те места так по памяти не помню.


 Достаточно похоже.

----------


## Pinky

> Вот результат моего выхода на натуру
> 
> Конечно, "Пивной сад" сильно подгадил.
> Точку искал наугад, мало времени было. Там еще и игры с фокусным расстоянием нужны. Но в первом приближении - так. На Мечникова не попал - и погода, и время. Может завтра. Я те места так по памяти не помню.


 Да, очень похоже, еще один довод в пользу Горсада - вряд-ли в те времена у кого-не-попадя были мыльницы  Фотоаппараты тех лет, как правило, были громоздкими ящиками на треногах, и, фотографы с ними были далеко не в каждом, захолустном сквере. А вот, в Горсаду, вполне мог быть такой фотограф, всё-таки желающих сделать портрэт там было гораздо больше.
Да и сейчас это ремесло на Дерибасовской, вполне процветает

----------


## mlch

> Достаточно похоже.


 Я бы даже сказал - очень похоже!  :smileflag: 
И уклон вправо и расположение окон...

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Вот результат моего выхода на натуру
> 
> Конечно, "Пивной сад" сильно подгадил.
> Точку искал наугад, мало времени было. Там еще и игры с фокусным расстоянием нужны. Но в первом приближении - так. На Мечникова не попал - и погода, и время. Может завтра. Я те места так по памяти не помню.


 а в левом доме на 1 этаже окна арочного типа?
Вы не могли бы всю фотографию поместит, необрезанную

----------


## Скрытик

> а в левом доме на 1 этаже окна арочного типа?
> Вы не могли бы всю фотографию поместит, необрезанную


 В левом окне дверь на месте окна  :smileflag:  Там уже лет 10 рестораны обитают, теперь не восстановишь. Разве что фотографии горсада поискать.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> В левом окне дверь на месте окна


 это я понял. Но другие окна то остались на месте

----------


## Скрытик

> это я понял. Но другие окна то остались на месте


 Нет, на той фото нет окон 2го этажа.
Но вот эта фотография подтверждает что это таки то место:
http://images.yandex.ua/yandsearch?t...jpg&rpt=simage

Хорошо видно арочное окно, как раз такого размера и уровня относительно правых окон.

----------


## Jorjic

> а в левом доме на 1 этаже окна арочного типа?
> Вы не могли бы всю фотографию поместит, необрезанную


 Да, пожалуйста. Вот исходник. 

Внутри в ресторане я не был. Возможно там проемы и сохранились, хотя бы частично.

----------


## Скрытик

> Внутри в ресторане я не был. Возможно там проемы и сохранились, хотя бы частично.


 На фото что я привел видно арочное окно, за которым находится пивная установка.

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, пожалуйста. Вот исходник. 
> 
> Внутри в ресторане я не был. Возможно там проемы и сохранились, хотя бы частично.


 А похоже что скамеечка (с права) на том же месте. :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> В левом окне дверь на месте окна  Там уже лет 10 рестораны обитают, теперь не восстановишь. Разве что фотографии горсада поискать.


 К сожалению, таких ракурсов я не припомню. Не очень выигрышное место.

----------


## Скрытик

> А похоже что скамеечка (с права) на том же месте.


 И тоненькое деревце справа тоже растет, тольок толстым стало  :smileflag:  (Не платан).

----------


## OdGen

Исходя из фото *Jorjic* и доводов, особенно *Pinky*, думаю, это Горсад




> Да, очень похоже, еще один довод в пользу Горсада - вряд-ли в те времена у кого-не-попадя были мыльницы  Фотоаппараты тех лет, как правило, были громоздкими ящиками на треногах, и, фотографы с ними были далеко не в каждом, захолустном сквере. А вот, в Горсаду, вполне мог быть такой фотограф, всё-таки желающих сделать портрэт там было гораздо больше.
> Да и сейчас это ремесло на Дерибасовской, вполне процветает

----------


## Скрытик

> К сожалению, таких ракурсов я не припомню. Не очень выигрышное место.


 Вот очень хорошо его видно:
http://www.stakan.com.ua/pivnoysad/karta.jpg

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

поскольку дом наверняка симметричный, то и с его правой стороны были арки
__________________________________________________



и по центру выступающая часть арочная, 100% Jorjic ПРАВ!

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

интересная статья о львах

http://slon66.livejournal.com/58708.html

Лев-добытчик из Городского сада
На входе с Дерибасовской публику бдительно встречает бронзовое семейство львов: отец - добытчик (с дичью) - на одном постаменте, львица с детенышем - на другом. Львы - настоящие иностранцы: «питомцев» скульптора А. Кена привезли из Франции в середине XIX в. для одной из одесских дач, а потом, в 1827 г., поставили «охранять» Горсад.

----------


## mlch

> интересная статья о львах
> 
> http://slon66.livejournal.com/58708.html
>  «питомцев» скульптора А. Кена привезли из Франции *в середине XIX* в. для одной из одесских дач, а *потом, в 1827 г*., поставили «охранять» Горсад.


 Что-то у автора текста с логикой не в порядке, как мне кажется.

----------


## mlch

Нашел "первоисточник".
http://www.odesskiy.com/ulitsi-v-istorii-odessi/gorsad.html



> В произведениях одесских писателей В. Катаева, Ю. Олеши, Н. Гернет, В. Инбер, С. Кирсанова, З. Шишовой, К. Паустовского при упоминании Городского сада говорится, что в саду продавались знаменитые воды Лагидзе (рецепт этих вод можно и сейчас заимствовать у подобных заведений в Тбилиси); летними вечерами в круглой ротонде играл духовой оркестр. На месте теперешнего китайского ресторана в советское время был летний театр. Со стороны ул. Дерибасовской Горсад украшают две бронзовые скульптуры, изображающие льва, который держит в лапах добычу, и львицу, кормящую львят. Львы привезены из Франции в середине XIX века для одной из одесских дач и представляют собой пример позднего французского анимализма. Они были установлены в Городском саду в *1927* году.

----------


## OdGen

Интересная тема именно об этих львах скульптора Кена в Одессе. Загадывать, где находятся остальные скульптуры, наверное, смысла не имеет - все и так знают. Нет однозначной информации о другом. Есть мнение, что львы из Горсада были перенесены туда с дачи Маразли на Французском бульваре (ныненшний санаторий Чкалова). А львы на последнем фото находятся на его же даче, но по другую сторону Французского бульвара (санаторий "Одесса"). 
Львов на фото 2 и 3 никуда не переносили, и похоже, что они единственные из этой скульптурной группы львов-близнецов, которые после революции не покидали своего законного места. Здесь загадка в том, чья это дача. Всегда считалась - что это дача Бродской, а новейшие изыскания показали, что это дача известных купцов Петрококино.

----------


## Pinky

На последней фотке - установлены в санатории "Одесса", а вот где жёлтые стоят?

----------


## OdGen

> На последней фотке - установлены в санатории "Одесса", а вот где жёлтые стоят?


 неужели загадка все же получилась?  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

В санатории им Горького

----------


## Jorjic

> Вот очень хорошо его видно:
> http://www.stakan.com.ua/pivnoysad/karta.jpg


 Это современное, после появления ресторации. Я имел в виду старые фото.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

ну.. я так понимаю со львами быстро разделались )))
вот вам птычка ))

----------


## Joozy

еврейская?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

нет

----------


## Joozy

жаль))

----------


## Tancovschitsa

ещё есть куча вариантов!

----------


## Joozy

хммм,у меня пока голова не работает)))))

----------


## Ronny

Может Маразлиевская?

----------


## Маргарита

на Соборке? )

----------


## Пушкин

100% на Соборе такая птичка живёт... голубь.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Да! быстро вы справились. На именно на Соборе.
Так что Маргарита и Пушкин получили по +

----------


## OdGen

где находится это сооружение?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

это колонка для воды?
Может Приморская?

----------


## Kariatida

Это не на водопроводной ли?

----------


## flyer-korowka

Троицкая улица

----------


## Скрытик

Мне тоже кажется что это в районе Тещиного моста.

----------


## OdGen

пока не угадали

----------


## Kariatida

Дерибасовская?

----------


## Koska

> где находится это сооружение?


 Что-то похожее видела на Канатной, вроде как 9/11.

----------


## OdGen

тоже нет.

----------


## OdGen

А вообще подобных сооружений должно еще сохраниться немало.

----------


## Kariatida

Вот что то подсказывает мне. что или в центре где то во дворах, или фонтан... но фонтан как то мало верится. скорее, "старый город"

----------


## OdGen

> Вот что то подсказывает мне. что или в центре где то во дворах, или фонтан... но фонтан как то мало верится. скорее, "старый город"


 В центре, во дворе, видно с улицы (если присмотреться).

----------


## Старая яхна

Пушкинская?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

Базарная?

----------


## Kariatida

Тады Екатерининская, от что то мне так кажется!
Вообще кажется. что я что то подобное возле "Алых парусов" наблюдала

----------


## OdGen

> Пушкинская?


 От Пушкинской близко совсем  :smileflag: . Но оттуда объект не видно.

----------


## Скрытик

> Тады Екатерининская, от что то мне так кажется!
> Вообще кажется. что я что то подобное возле "Алых парусов" наблюдала


 На екатериненской между Дерибасовской и Греческой есть красивый объект, но это не он ИМХО.

----------


## Kariatida

Бунина, что ли? Но я не помню там такого.... хотя. в центре была год назад0

----------


## OdGen

> Бунина, что ли? Но я не помню там такого.... хотя. в центре была год назад0


 Нет, не Бунина, но близко. Пушкинская одна из точек "привязки" здания, рядом с которым расположен этот объект.

----------


## Kariatida

блин. но это ж не западно - Восточный? Хотя.... там чего только нет в том здании....
Так. прекращаю я этот взлом мозга. бо меня уволят))))))

----------


## OdGen

> блин. но это ж не западно - Восточный? Хотя.... там чего только нет в том здании....


 Нэт!  :smileflag:  А Вы правы, чего там (в музее) только нет. В 1997 году был в подвалах под музеем! Впечатляет!

----------


## Kariatida

> Нэт!  А Вы правы, чего там (в музее) только нет. В 1997 году был в подвалах под музеем! Впечатляет!


 я тоже хочу в те подвалы тока кто ж меня пустит то.....
Все, закончила офф и ушла работать, потому как... будэ горэ

----------


## Скрытик

Возможно это Ланжероновский спуск?

----------


## Joozy

может это где-то на Еврейской?в районе Ришельевской

----------


## OdGen

> я тоже хочу в те подвалы тока кто ж меня пустит то.....
> Все, закончила офф и ушла работать, потому как... будэ горэ


 Так тож проверка была  :smileflag:  с моей строны. Потому и пустили  :smileflag: . От одного компетентного управления, где я тогда трудился. Я во многих (почти во всех) музеях побывал, где подвалы были. И в подвалах был. Ох, там было, на что посмотреть. Жаль, что не фотографировал тогда. 
Директором тогда в Западного и Восточного был Никифоров, предствительный такой. Его недавно уволили из-за похищения Караваджо.

----------


## OdGen

Нэт, господа, не угадали!  :smileflag:

----------


## Kariatida

А вы больше не будете подвалы проверять? а то б я в стюардессы напросилась.....
По загадке - это таки жилой дом, да?

----------


## OdGen

> А вы больше не будете подвалы проверять? а то б я в стюардессы напросилась.....
> По загадке - это таки жилой дом, да?


 Ну, сейчас я занимаюсь проблемой дара здания Худ. музея городу Одессе, а заодно и его постройкой, сменой владельцев и так далее. У меня хорошие отношения с директором музея Н.С. Полищук, так что она даже сама приглашала меня посетить знаменитый грот музея. Но и во время простой экскурсии можно посетить почти весь подземный комплекс музея. был там в прошлом году.

А в других музеях, увы нет, не собираюсь. На то полномочия нужны. Но буду иметь Вашу просьбу в виду  :smileflag: . 
Ответ на Ваш вопрос - дом не жилой.

----------


## OdGen

Могу дать фото-подсказку. Но не здания, рядом с которым этот объект расположен, а то сразу отгадаете, а фото этого здания внутри.

----------


## BESTия

может это дворик искусств, что на Пушкинской?
Хотя нет.... вы говорите, что это только с Пушкинской видно... Но мне кажется, что я это место где-то видела, а работала я на Греческой угол Пушкинской.. Может где-то в двориках на Греческой или Дерибасовской на углу Пушкинской.

----------


## Kariatida

где то рядом с думской, что ли..... у мну сейчас мозг взорвется! потом окажется. что я тысячи раз там проходила!

----------


## OdGen

> может это дворик искусств, что на Пушкинской?
> Хотя нет.... вы говорите, что это только с Пушкинской видно... Но мне кажется, что я это место где-то видела, а работала я на Греческой угол Пушкинской.. Может где-то в двориках на Греческой или Дерибасовской на углу Пушкинской.


 Это не дворик искусств, а я писал следующее: "От Пушкинской близко совсем. Но оттуда объект не видно". 
Другие варианты - пока тоже мимо.

----------


## Скрытик

Это не Ланжероновская?

----------


## Скрытик

Хотя, это не Польский спуск? Уклон стены подсказывает что это подпорная стена.

----------


## OdGen

> где то рядом с думской, что ли..... у мну сейчас мозг взорвется! потом окажется. что я тысячи раз там проходила!


 не, не на Думской.

Кстати, кто знаком с творчеством отличного фотохудожника Сергея Гевелюка, этот объект попал в его последний фотоальбом "Изюминки" Одессы" - изданный к открытию одноименной фотовыставке в апреле сего года http://glasweb.com/index.php/default/67638
Но альбом не ищите - Гевелюк фотоне подписывает, я сам не знаю где находятся некоторые объекты на его фото  :smileflag: .

А еще - завтра я в это здание еду, примерно к 14 - 14-30, веоятно. Кто работает или будет в районе Пушкинской, могу показать  :smileflag: .

Все, рабочий день заканчивается, дома инетом не пользуюсь (чтобы мозг не взорвался  :smileflag:  ). Если к утру не отгадаете, будет фотоподсказка.

----------


## OdGen

> Это не Ланжероновская? 
> Хотя, это не Польский спуск? Уклон стены подсказывает что это подпорная стена.


 Нет!  :smileflag: .

----------


## Kariatida

Кто то из музеев - археологический или литературный?

----------


## OdGen

> Кто то из музеев - археологический или литературный?


 Це не музей!  :smileflag: . Кстати, в обоих в подвалах я был  :smileflag: .

----------


## OdGen

Покидаю форум до завтра!  :smileflag:

----------


## Omega

Олеши 11?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

Жуковского?

----------


## titanka

> 100% на Соборе такая птичка живёт... голубь.


 это изображение Святого Духа

----------


## OdGen

> Жуковского?


 Капитан Врунгель попал!  :smileflag:  Это Жуковского, угол Пушкинской.
Теперь осталось отгадатать самую малость - во дворе какого здания находится этот объект?



Добавлю, что всем любителям истории Одессы обязательно стоит там бывать. Если и не постоянно, то хотя бы периодически!!!

----------


## Pumik

архив, только как бы туда попадать.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

где, на какой улице находиться этот фонтан?

----------


## lumar

Фонтан не помню ,а здание похоже на региональную таможню на Гайдара.

----------


## OdGen

> архив, только как бы туда попадать.


 Главный вопрос - изыскивать время для поисков.



А изучатьтам есть что!

----------


## OdGen

> Главный вопрос - изыскивать время для поисков.
> 
> 
> 
> А изучать там есть что!


 Сейчас запись в архив доступна для всех желающих. На мало мест в читальном зале, а желающих работать - много.

----------


## Kariatida

Французский бульвар?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Фонтан не помню ,а здание похоже на региональную таможню на Гайдара.


 нет, и не Французский тоже

----------


## Kariatida

вроде на пастера чего то похожее было... но чет мне подсказывает - не оно...

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> вроде на пастера чего то похожее было... но чет мне подсказывает - не оно...


 правильно интуиция работает, не Пастера

----------


## Kariatida

ну тады инфекционка)))) - но. как вариант оставляю медин!

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> ну тады инфекционка)))) - но. как вариант оставляю медин!


 нет  :smileflag:

----------


## Kariatida

> нет


 а я уже обрадовалась((((((( но это сто пудов в начале пастера

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

ещё 1 ракурс. 
От Пастера это место далеко

----------


## Miami

Больница Водников?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

нет

----------


## Kariatida

Морской тренажерный  - пастера, 16

----------


## Kariatida

От я балда!!!!!!!! сказано ж Не пастера. а я уперлась. шо там)))))))))))

Вы тут без меня не сильно угадывайте. я ж тоже хочу. а работать надо)))

----------


## Kariatida

Это где то на фонтане?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Это где то на фонтане?


 в районе жд вокзала

----------


## Kariatida

Да так нечестно!!! я сразу на ж/д подумала, но потом решила, шо не.... столько мучиться, чтобы потом оказалось, что надо слушать интуицию.....

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Да так нечестно!!! я сразу на ж/д подумала, но потом решила, шо не.... столько мучиться, чтобы потом оказалось, что надо слушать интуицию.....


 называйте конкретно улицу, на которой фонтан......

----------


## Kariatida

> называйте конкретно улицу, на которой фонтан......


 Да вспоминаю же ж! Подрыв мозга! Вертится на языке. прямо выпалить за секунду(((

----------


## Kariatida

Кроме Пироговской память ничего похожего не выдает

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Кроме Пироговской память ничего похожего не выдает


 и снова мимо :smileflag:  
Перемещаемся поближе к железнодорожным путям....

----------


## Kariatida

Масложиркомбинат на среднефонтанской

----------


## Alternativa

Это прокуратура(или уже нет), на Среднефонтанской, там еще черепашки, лет 10 назад были :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

это таки да, Среднефонтанская. И прокуратура!Присмотрелся к фотографии. В точку!

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

где находится это здание?

----------


## Pinky

Нуу, батенька, это легче простого. Артиллерийская.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Нуу, батенька, это легче простого. Артиллерийская.


 правильно!

----------


## Jorjic

Покопался в архиве и нашел фото такого необычного дворика. Как вы думаете, где он находится?

----------


## Kariatida

Ну спасибо))))) Эт мало того. что я весь рабочий день голову ломаю, так теперь еще и ночь бессонная предстоит)))) Эх!
Дворик похож на тот, в котором я когда то жила на Подбельского... видимо, в центре он где то и есть

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну спасибо))))) Эт мало того. что я весь рабочий день голову ломаю, так теперь еще и ночь бессонная предстоит)))) Эх!
> Дворик похож на тот, в котором я когда то жила на Подбельского... видимо, в центре он где то и есть


 Нет, от Подбельского далековато.

----------


## Kariatida

Еще есть вариант, что это в районе старосенной - Вознесенский переулок и иже с ним... там тоже наблюдаются похожие строения. Но - думать буду утром, а то сейчас меня в такие дебри занесет...

----------


## Jorjic

> Еще есть вариант, что это в районе старосенной - Вознесенский переулок и иже с ним... там тоже наблюдаются похожие строения. Но - думать буду утром, а то сейчас меня в такие дебри занесет...


 Ладно, спокойной ночи. Но это не там.

----------


## АнастасияЮ

А мне Молдаванку напоминает. Может Степовая.

----------


## Jorjic

> А мне Молдаванку напоминает. Может Степовая.


 Да, это Молдаванка. Но не Степовая.

----------


## vieanna

Вообще говоря, такие дворики у нас не редкость... Возле Староконного, по Госпитальной, у Алексеевского сквера...

----------


## Jorjic

> Вообще говоря, такие дворики у нас не редкость... Возле Староконного, по Госпитальной, у Алексеевского сквера...


 Возможно, хотя таких капитальных внутренних сооружений мне не попадалось. 
Я это фото выложил не просто так, этот двор здесь упоминался пару дней назад. Тогда сразу фото не нашел, ведь оно сделано больше 4-х лет назад. Осталось назвать адрес.

----------


## Скрытик

Мечникова?

----------


## Kariatida

Упоминалась Ленинградская.... хотя. в том краю я явно не копенгаген

----------


## Jorjic

> Упоминалась Ленинградская.... хотя. в том краю я явно не копенгаген


 Правильно, упоминалась. И номер упоминался.
ЗЫ. А зря, район очень характерный.

----------


## Kariatida

> Правильно, упоминалась. И номер упоминался.
> ЗЫ. А зря, район очень характерный.


 Меня если одну в тот район отправить, я там потеряюсь и буду плакать))) у меня там топографический кретинизм активизируется, а там я в состоянии даже на Новосельского потеряться...

----------


## Jorjic

> Меня если одну в тот район отправить, я там потеряюсь и буду плакать))) у меня там топографический кретинизм активизируется, а там я в состоянии даже на Новосельского потеряться...


 Как поется в песенке:
Кудою ты в Одессе ни пойдешь,
Тудою можно выйти к морю...
Так что потеряться не так уж страшно. А удовольствия - выше крыши.

----------


## vieanna

Не поленилась, вернулась назад - Ленинградская, 58?

----------


## Jorjic

> Не поленилась, вернулась назад - Ленинградская, 58?


 Да, именно Ленинградская, 58. Она же Петропавловская, она же Реввоенсовета.

Снаружи такой себе домик, а внутри такой двор. Хотя на Молдаванке это действительно сплошь и рядом.

----------


## vieanna

Легко и просто - это кто?

----------


## Kariatida

Этот самый - на Канатной?

----------


## strelecia

Кто или где?

----------


## Kariatida

> Кто или где?


 Ну. вообще то спросили кто. но я отталкиваюсь от места))

----------


## strelecia

2 христианское кладбище

----------


## vieanna

Где, конечно, это я так пошутила.
Не на Канатной
не на кладбище, это жилой дом

----------


## Jorjic

Преображенская, в районе Тираспольской площади.

----------


## vieanna

Да!!!
Сейчас покажу фасад

----------


## Kariatida

теперь возник вопрос, а таки кто это? не знаю, а вдруг кто знает?

----------


## vieanna

А такой а ля рюс?

----------


## Alternativa

> А такой а ля рюс?


 Успенская

----------


## vieanna

нет

----------


## Kariatida

А у меня разброс - канатная или кузнечная

----------


## vieanna

кузнечная ближе

----------


## Kariatida

Где то к заславского, что ли?

----------


## vieanna

дальше

----------


## Jorjic

> А такой а ля рюс?


 Очень похоже на Базарную, за Преображенской. Точнее не вспоминается.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

ул. Койкого (в "девичестве" Спиридоновская, она же Горького)

----------


## vieanna

Кузнечная близко, просто рядом. Но все же точнее...

----------


## vieanna

> ул. Койкого (в "девичестве" Спиридоновская, она же Горького)


 Точно! Угол...

----------


## Kariatida

на льва толстого, что ли. такое... чего то похожее есть там. где пер.Асташкина
Опоздала и все равно не угадала(((

----------


## vieanna

> на льва толстого, что ли. такое... чего то похожее есть там. где пер.Асташкина
> Опоздала и все равно не угадала(((


 Да нет, Вы как раз молодец. Это угол Кузнечной, непримечательный, если не разглядеть, но очень красивый дом. Вот он на фото

Еще хотите?

----------


## vieanna

Это не "Большая Московская".
Где?
Какая народная легенда связана с этим домом?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Это не "Большая Московская".
> Где?
> Какая народная легенда связана с этим домом?


 Похоже на Троицкую, про легенду не знаю ))

----------


## vieanna

извините, мимо

----------


## Kariatida

Прощаюсь до завтра.....Не, не могу просто так уйти - первая мысля - Пастера

----------


## Pinky

Базарная?

----------


## vieanna

Все - нет

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

я знаю легенду, а улицу--забыля((

----------


## vieanna

уже что-то

----------


## Velena

Маразлиевская

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

мне рассказывали, когда показывали этот дом, что, мол, у хозяина то ли этого дома, то ли дома напротив были две дочки, одну из которых хотели насильно отдать замуж на нелюбимого, вот они обе в знак протеста и повесились.

----------


## vieanna

> Маразлиевская


 Правильно!
Где, скажете?

----------


## vieanna

> мне рассказывали, когда показывали этот дом, что, мол, у хозяина то ли этого дома, то ли дома напротив были две дочки, одну из которых хотели насильно отдать замуж на нелюбимого, вот они обе в знак протеста и повесились.


 Нет, там морская история. Дочки (или одна) якобы утонули. Дом в спасательных кругах. Сейчас покажу фасад

----------


## ДембА

маразлиевская 2

----------


## vieanna

вот он

----------


## Velena

> Нет, там морская история. Дочки (или одна) якобы утонули. Дом в спасательных кругах. Сейчас покажу фасад


 я видела такие барельефы в других городах

----------


## vieanna

Они типичные, не зря я сразу уточнила, что не "Б.Московская". А легенда мной не проверялась...

----------


## Jorjic

Вот такой симпатичный домик (наверное, это называется флигель). Летом его почти не видно, да и сейчас еще прикрыт листвой. Думаю, что многие узнают его, но не это главное. Вдруг мы (я) узнаем что-то о его истории.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Так, дамы и господа!!!! Вы на чем на работе занимаетесь - работаете или на форуме седите??? Что за беспредел! ))) Понимаешь, ли я пока с работы приду - на форуме +4 новых страницы и все задки разгаданы. Кошмар! А что же вечером делать,а?

----------


## Jorjic

Надо ввести регламент. Если кворума нет, загадки не загадывать.

----------


## vieanna

Если загадки не загадывать, кворума не будет...

----------


## Jorjic

> Если загадки не загадывать, кворума не будет...


 Вот так всегда. Хочешь, как лучше, а получается, как всегда.  :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Вот такой симпатичный домик (наверное, это называется флигель). Летом его почти не видно, да и сейчас еще прикрыт листвой. Думаю, что многие узнают его, но не это главное. Вдруг мы (я) узнаем что-то о его истории.


 Софиевская?

----------


## vieanna

Да уж. А что же флигель?  Преображенская угол Дерибасовской со двора?

----------


## vieanna

Да уж, замкнутый круг. А что же флигель?  Преображенская угол Дерибасовской со двора

----------


## Jorjic

> Да уж. А что же флигель?  Преображенская угол Дерибасовской со двора?


 Да где ж там такая красота? Нет.

----------


## Jorjic

> Софиевская?


 Нет, мимо. Хотя пешочком недалеко.

----------


## vieanna

Херсонская?

----------


## Jorjic

Ну Вы уж прямо думаете за два шага дойти. Всего один квартал - это мало.

----------


## vieanna

Может, Толстого, где ЗАГс? Что-то знакомое, не соображу..

----------


## Jorjic

> Может, Толстого, где ЗАГс? Что-то знакомое, не соображу..


 Нет, это в другую сторону. Прогулка будет приятная.
Если немножко вкургаля, то можно пройти здесь.

----------


## Maksy

воронцовский переулок

----------


## Jorjic

Ну вот! Пришел и сразу угадал.
А victor.odessa прогуливает? Очень надеялся услышать от него комментарии.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Нет, это в другую сторону. Прогулка будет приятная.
> Если немножко вкургаля, то можно пройти здесь.


 Военный спуск,1.

----------


## SaMoVar

Насчёт головы девицы в верёвках - так на Маразлиевской ещё есть такие дома.
По другой легенде в этих домах происходили кражи девушек для продажи в Турцию.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

тоже поинтересовалась легендой в инете, очень всё даже расплывчато. Не понимаю нимножко, как девушек удавалось заманивать в этот дом для перепродажи?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Надо ввести регламент. Если кворума нет, загадки не загадывать.


 


> Если загадки не загадывать, кворума не будет...


 


> Вот так всегда. Хочешь, как лучше, а получается, как всегда.


 Всё, понял! Называется: хочешь жить (на форуме) умей вертеться )))

----------


## Jorjic

Спец для *Tancovschitsa*. Понимаю, что угадать невозможно, но МАФ...

----------


## Tancovschitsa

урааааа! Для меня !!!!!!!!! Спасибо!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Где... не знаю )))

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Попробую для начала Канатную или Екатерининскую - там есть серые здания.
Хотя.. это вполне может оказаться частным секторо, да?

----------


## Kariatida

А вдруг это на главпочтампте? такое идиотское предположение...

----------


## Jorjic

> А вдруг это на главпочтампте? такое идиотское предположение...


 Главпочтамт ближе. От него суммарно 3 квартала.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Пастера?

----------


## Kariatida

сейчас окажется с перепугу, что на Новом рынке))) эт я шуткую...О! еще как вариант - больница Резника на Дворянской, там здание старое - знатное... а вдруг?

----------


## Jorjic

> Пастера?


 Еще ближе.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Морг на Валиховском? )))

----------


## Jorjic

> сейчас окажется с перепугу, что на Новом рынке))) эт я шуткую...О! еще как вариант - больница Резника на Дворянской, там здание старое - знатное... а вдруг?


 Нет, не угадали. Это какая-то маленькая фирма себе прицепила.

----------


## Jorjic

> Морг на Валиховском? )))


 Ну, зачем так мрачно? Разве это 3 квартала от Главпочтамта?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

мм... )))
Соборная, 1

----------


## Jorjic

> мм... )))
> Соборная, 1


 Дом Папудова? По расстоянию почти подходит, но это в другую сторону.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

отлично!!! )))

----------


## Tancovschitsa

я ещё про Ольгиевскую думала

----------


## Jorjic

> я ещё про Ольгиевскую думала


 Нет, перелет. Не обязательно ходить по прямой.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

щас буду пешком ходить!

----------


## Jorjic

> щас буду пешком ходить!


 Очень полезно для здоровья. Особенно ночью - воздух чистый, особенно ближе к морю.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

да, только темно и цвет зданий не видно ))))

не уж то вузы какие??  из серии мечникова

----------


## Jorjic

> да, только темно и цвет зданий не видно ))))
> 
> не уж то вузы какие??  из серии мечникова


 Нет, я же сказал - маленькая неизвестная фирма решила выпендриться. 
Рядом есть учебное заведение, знаменитое хотя бы тем, что в нем учился я и мои сыновья.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

ого!!! пошла перечитывать историю города ))))
Сегодня соображалка меня уже послала....

----------


## Ronny

Возможно Преображенская?

----------


## georadar

Пастера, 29?

----------


## Hvarshat

Щепкина?

----------


## Jorjic

Нет, не Преображенская и не Пастера, 29. Учебное заведение имелось в виду не высшее.

----------


## Jorjic

> Щепкина?


 Это уже совсем близко.

----------


## Este

> Нет, я же сказал - маленькая неизвестная фирма решила выпендриться.


 Этот почтовый ящичек тоже новодел?

----------


## Jorjic

> Этот почтовый ящичек тоже новодел?


 Конечно, я уже несколько видел.

----------


## Hvarshat

Тогда Торговая  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Тогда Торговая


 Да, Торговая, хотя адрес считается по Елисаветинской. Дом напротив Ришельевского лицея (бывшей 36-й школы).

----------


## Este

Всё равно приятно видеть такие ящички  :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

> Нет, не Преображенская и не Пастера, 29. Учебное заведение имелось в виду не высшее.


 А я уж подумал холодильник... хотя и не похоже

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Да, Торговая, хотя адрес считается по Елисаветинской. Дом напротив Ришельевского лицея (бывшей 36-й школы).


 ааааааа.. 36я школа!!!! стыд и позор мне!!! ))))) Я про неё вчера думала.

----------


## 501

где это?

я не отслеживаю тему постоянно, поэтому заранее прошу прощения, если такая загадка была.

----------


## Vaita

проспект Шевченко?

----------


## Kariatida

Канатная, ближе к исполкому?

----------


## 501

> проспект Шевченко?


 


> Канатная, ближе к исполкому?


 нет  :smileflag:

----------


## Dr.Freeman

Чистый спортивный интерес:

самое высокое здание в Одессе?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Чистый спортивный интерес:
> 
> самое высокое здание в Одессе?


 сложно сказать...Вероятно новострои или на 5 Фонтана, или возле универа на Фр. бульваре, или на Глушко 24 этажка

----------


## Пушкин

> Чистый спортивный интерес:
> 
> самое высокое здание в Одессе?


 Площадь 10го апреля

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Площадь 10го апреля


 Арк палас? Одно из них 24-этажное, другое 20 этажное. Тоже вариант! Неплохо бы знать их высоты со шпилями

----------


## georadar

> Чистый спортивный интерес:
> 
> самое высокое здание в Одессе?


 Кукуруза на проспекте Шевченко, что перед парком Победы. 24 этажа

----------


## Скрытик

Раньше самой высокой точкой в Одессе считалась 16-этажка на Новосельского, угол Конной. Это реально самая высокая точка по уровню земли. Сейчас сложно сказать.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Раньше самой высокой точкой в Одессе считалась 16-этажка на Новосельского, угол Конной. Это реально самая высокая точка по уровню земли. Сейчас сложно сказать.


 разве не Кирха (уровень земли) самая высокая топографическая точка в Одессе?

----------


## vieanna

я тоже всегда знала, что Кирха

----------


## Скрытик

> разве не Кирха (уровень земли) самая высокая топографическая точка в Одессе?


 Нет. Кирха на 20см ниже. Я каждый день там езжу.

----------


## vieanna

Господи, Скрытик, ну и глазомер у Вас... ))

----------


## Kariatida

> Арк палас? Одно из них 24-этажное, другое 20 этажное. Тоже вариант! Неплохо бы знать их высоты со шпилями


 Цветок на Таирова повыше...

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Нет. Кирха на 20см ниже. Я каждый день там езжу.


 откуда такие точные данные? Не придумывайте

----------


## NASTYA MANE

Геодезист.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Цветок на Таирова повыше...


 Цветок 18 этажей, ниже

----------


## Скрытик

> Господи, Скрытик, ну и глазомер у Вас... ))


 Я немного не так выразился. Самая высокая точка находится в районе Новосельского-Торговая. Уровень Кирхи на 20см ниже.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

Самой высокой точкой в городе является верхушка одесского телецентра, расположенного на второй ст. Большого Фонтана. По словам сотрудницы телецентра Надежды Ивановны, по документации высота телевышки составляет 185 метров, на которой установлена 10-ти метровая антенна. В итоге высота башни — 195 метров!

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

http://www.segodnya.ua/news/13041899.html
Улица Преображенская — самая переименованная — она меняла свое название семь раз. Название Преображенская появилось в 1836 году, а до этого она называлась Срединная улица. До 1927 года она носила название имени Троцкого, с 1927-го — 10-летия Рабоче-крестьянской Красной армии. Во время оккупации Одессы (1941—1944 гг.) — называлась улицей Короля Михая. С 1944 года — улица Советской Армии, а с 1995 года опять стала Преображенской.

----------


## vieanna

спокойной ночи

----------


## Pavel71

Пастера или Щепкина

----------


## 501

> Пастера или Щепкина


 если вы про это:



> где это?


 то тоже нет
продсказываю: ближе к морю)

----------


## verda

А это не отделение таможни на бульваре Искусств угол типа переулочка от Софиевской 5Б?

----------


## sas6a

добрый вечер но всётаки самая высшая точка Одессы это кирха

----------


## vieanna

> добрый вечер но всётаки самая высшая точка Одессы это кирха


 Вы наш человек

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> добрый вечер но всётаки самая высшая точка Одессы это кирха


 в том то и дело. Даже визуально заметно, что квартал Новосельского от Торговой до Конной идёт вниз! Т.е. Новосельского угол Конной никак не может быть высшей точкой!

----------


## Pumik

> в том то и дело. Даже визуально заметно, что квартал Новосельского от Торговой до Конной идёт вниз! Т.е. Новосельского угол Конной никак не может быть высшей точкой!


 вы удивляете,лично я с детства помню,считалось что самая высшая точка это 16 этажка на Островидова угол Артема, живя на против, как раз в садике детям хвасталась,о такой достопримечательности.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> вы удивляете,лично я с детства помню,считалось что самая высшая точка это 16 этажка на Островидова угол Артема, живя на против, как раз в садике детям хвасталась,о такой достопримечательности.


 высшая точка чего? В центре возможно это было и наивысшее здание. Не более того

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

Pumik, квартал Новосельского от Торговой до Конной идёт вниз или нет? Вы же там ходите каждый день  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Если говорить о самой высокой точке Одессы, то ею остается телевизионная вышка  :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Если говорить о самой высокой точке Одессы, то ею остается телевизионная вышка


 вот только полюбоваться видом оттуда проблематично. Там бы ресторан вращающийся, как в Останкино :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Две группы участников говорят о разных вещах. Есть понятие - высшая точка на местности (имеется в виду уровень почвы) и наивысшая точка вообще (т.е. + высота сооружения). Я всегда считал, что наивысшая точка на местности - район кирхи (без учета самого здания). Возможно, что у Скрытика GPS, который показывает другое. С этим спорить трудно.

----------


## Pumik

> высшая точка чего? В центре возможно это было и наивысшее здание. Не более того


 высокая точка в городе, в 80-е, так что категорично утверждать, что это не так, не стоит.



> Pumik, квартал Новосельского от Торговой до Конной идёт вниз или нет? Вы же там ходите каждый день


 к сожалению, лет 20 я там не хожу каждый день, только по выходным на базар по старой памяти)))

Пы.Сы. на местности, здание... вы рушите мои детские стереотипы))))

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Возможно, что у Скрытика GPS, который показывает другое. С этим спорить трудно.


 GPS-высота определяется с погрешностью от 10 метров и хуже, а при 2D GPS Position - не определяется вовсе.

----------


## Jorjic

> GPS-высота определяется с погрешностью от 10 метров и хуже, а при 2D GPS Position - не определяется вовсе.


 Я эти слова не очень понимаю, но Скрытик говорит об относительной величине. А тут погрешность не играет большой роли.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Я эти слова не очень понимаю, но Скрытик говорит об относительной величине. А тут погрешность не играет большой роли.


 если и есть соперники Кирхи в макс. топографической высоте, то это не Новосельского^ Конной. 
Как же не играет? Показаниями такого "прибора" можно пренебречь

----------


## vieanna

> Pumik, квартал Новосельского от Торговой до Конной идёт вниз или нет? Вы же там ходите каждый день


 Еще как вниз.
Я живу!

----------


## Jorjic

> ...Как же не играет? Показаниями такого "прибора" можно пренебречь


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *о погрешности*Если весами с погрешностью взвешивать два предмета (вес которых заведомо больше погрешности), при этом один оказывается тяжелее другого, то "неправильность" весов значения не имеет.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> *Показать скрытый текст* *о погрешности*Если весами с погрешностью взвешивать два предмета (вес которых заведомо больше погрешности), при этом один оказывается тяжелее другого, то "неправильность" весов значения не имеет.


 если взвешивать на гиревых привозных весах не единовременно, последовательно два веса : 0.1г и 0.2 г, то такой эксперимент ни  к какому внятному результату не приведёт.
 Я начитался туристических форумов, где туристы благодаря этим навигаторам только путались, поскольку они показывают +- 100 м.

----------


## vieanna

Я вам на завтра такую загадку придумала....
Приходите вечером...

----------


## taylex

Может быть, вопрос не в тему, но меня давно мучает вопрос - что за скульптура возле тещиного моста, там где грифон?

----------


## 501

> где это?


 судя по всему, моя загадка "не пошла", так что вечером выложу ответ

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> в том то и дело. Даже визуально заметно, что квартал Новосельского от Торговой до Конной идёт вниз! Т.е. Новосельского угол Конной никак не может быть высшей точкой!


 
чисто визуально Собор выше Кирхи и многоэтажки на Островидова да и статистически Кирха 50м и Собор 77м. По фоткам видно что и тому и другому далеко до телевышки, а вот, кстати, дом мерседес возле алеи славы в парке шевченко стоит на пригорке и судя по фоткам не уступает Собору

----------


## Koska

> Может быть, вопрос не в тему, но меня давно мучает вопрос - что за скульптура возле тещиного моста, там где грифон?


 с кладбища.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> чисто визуально Собор выше Кирхи и многоэтажки на Островидова да и статистически Кирха 50м и Собор 77м. По фоткам видно что и тому и другому далеко до телевышки, а вот, кстати, дом мерседес возле алеи славы в парке шевченко стоит на пригорке и судя по фоткам не уступает Собору


 речь шла о топографической высоте (уровне земли). Высота зданий , это другое. Все 24-этажки выше и кирхи, и собора

----------


## Скрытик

Утром ехал со стороны Торговой, днем наоборот. Визуально самая высокая точка находится метров 100 правее от Топольского переулка, Но ненамного - сантиметров может 20. Дальше идет уклон. А в другую сторону, до Л.Толстого от Кирхи практически одна и та же высота.

----------


## Pinky

А чего гадать  Гугль earth показзывает высоту рельефа, над уровнем моря, в районе кирхи - 61 м, практически, самая высокая точка города.

----------


## verda

> судя по всему, моя загадка "не пошла", так что вечером выложу ответ


 № 16943 - не ответ?

----------


## vieanna

Кворум, собирайтесь.
Что это за дом?
Подсказка 1. Центр.
Подсказка 2.Несмотря на то, что он крайне непритязательный внешне, его предназначение дало имя улице, на которой он находится.
Пока все.

----------


## Пушкин

> Кворум, собирайтесь.
> Что это за дом?
> Подсказка 1. Центр.
> Подсказка 2.Несмотря на то, что он крайне непритязательный внешне, его предназначение дало имя улице, на которой он находится.
> Пока все.


 Судя по домам сзади, квартал Базарная -Канатная - Б. Арнаутская - Белинского. Так что предположим Канатная. :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

Да, Вы правы. 
Но что это?

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, Вы правы. 
> Но что это?


 Дом, милый дом... :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

Канатная. Но интересно подумать дальше...
Еще подсказку?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Канатная. Но интересно подумать дальше...
> Еще подсказку?


 неужели какая то мастерская по изготовлению канатов?

----------


## vieanna

Какой Вы молодец, Капитан...
Хотите историю или еще сами?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Какой Вы молодец, Капитан...
> Хотите историю или еще сами?


 хочу историю :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

Это здание ооооочень длинное, практически до Белинского.
С начала до середины 19 века это была *канатная фабрика*, давшая название улице. Потом уже появился завод на Водопроводной
А этот раздерибанили на отсеки, и сейчас это сотни частных домиков в одном.Внешне он неприметный, никто и не обращает внимания...

----------


## ДембА

канатный завод Новиковых 4 поколения русских купцов торговавших за границу они же построили первый каменный мост через карантинную балку по ул Почтовой. это чуть истории от неуспевшего ответить

----------


## Tancovschitsa

уууууууу... я как всегда вовремя!
vieanna - отличная загадка.
ну, раз разгадывать не успеваю  - буду загадывать! 
Ждите завтрашнего вечера )))

----------


## 501

> № 16943 - не ответ?


 
ответ: Маразлиевская, 12.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

где находится эта скульптура?

----------


## Kariatida

Эт не на пляже Дельфин?

----------


## Иринка К.

Да точно Дельфин  на спуске

----------


## Pinky

И опять я тут, как тут  р-н "Утёсов"

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Эт не на пляже Дельфин?


 точно, ресторан Утёсов!

----------


## Kariatida

> точно, ресторан Утёсов!


 Ну. я подумала на него. но решила издалека зайти))))

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Ну. я подумала на него. но решила издалека зайти))))


 странно, что не с посёлка Котовского :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

а где стоит эта скульптура?

----------


## Kariatida

Пушкинская....

----------


## mlch

> а где стоит эта скульптура?


 Дом Навроцкого
Ланжероновская 8

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Дом Навроцкого
> Ланжероновская 8


 Правильно!



Одесса славится своими архитектурными и историческими памятниками. Особенно богат ими старым центр города. Одним из таких памятников является дом Навроцкого, расположенный по ул. Ланжероновской, №8, рядом с Театром оперы и балета и обращенный к нему торцевой частью. Сооружен он на месте лавки купца К.Меля, входившей в торговые ряды Пале-рояля, построенные в 1841-1843 гг. по проекту архитектора г.Торичелли под руководством архитектора К.О.Даллаквы архитектором И.Ф.Яценко в 1892 г., с надстройкой третьего этажа для конторы и редакции газеты "Одесский листок" и увеличенный им же в 1896 г. за счет еще одной лавки.

Строительный материал стен - красный кирпич и камень-ракушечник. Призматический объем здания ориентирован фасадом на улицу, в сквер Пале-рояля и в сторону театра. Парадный вход в редакцию организован на оси торцового фасада. На второй и третий этаж ведет узкая мраморная лестница с входом со стороны ул.Ланжероновской.

Декopативное убpанство фacaдов и интерьеров решено в пышных формах псевдобарокко. Особое внимание уделено торцевому фасаду. Ось его выполнена богато декорированным эркером под грушевидным шатром. В раскрепованном фронтоне под шатром были установлены часы. Углы фасада отмечены спаренными колоннами и акротериями аттика. Благодаря хорошим пропорциям, насыщенному декору, здание стало связующим звеном между торжественной архитектурой театра и фоновой застройкой улицы.

Здание принадлежало владельцу, издателю и редактору одной из самых популярных газет в Одессе "Одесского листка" Василию Васильевичу Навроцкому (1851-1911). Начинал он простым наборщиком в типографии. Скопив необходимую сумму денег, стал издавать свою газету "Одесский листок объявлений" размером в один лист, которая постепенно превратилась в одну из самых солидных газет города. Здесь работали лучшие одесские журналисты: С.Т.Герцо-Виноградский (Барон ИКС). С.И.Сычевеский, А.К.Гермониус, В.Я.Лучинский, братья А.Б. и К.Б.Карбамышевы, А.С.Попандопуло и др. Газета печатала все местные и международные новости и обозрения, помещала острые фельетоны на злободневные темы, анонсы и рецензии на гастроли и спектакли русских и зарубежных трупп и т.д. На ее страницах печатались фельетоны В.Дорошевича работал здесь 4 года), А.Аверченко, А.Амфитеатрова, Н.Теоформи и др., рассказы и очерки Н.Бунина, А.Куприна, Л.Кармена, С.Юшкевича, К.Чуковского, М. Горького и др.

Печатала газета и местные злободневные сплетни, чем и снискала себе скандальную известность. Сам В.В.Навроцкий пользовался огромной любовью и популярностью в Одессе. На свои деньги он построил и содержал в районе 3-й станции Б.Фонтана Пушкинский приют для неимущих литераторов и журналистов, где они жили на полном пансионе и ни в чем не нуждаясь. На свои же деньги содержал в центре города бесплатную столовую для неимущих литераторов и журналистов. Сотрудники его газеты и типографии никогда и ни в чем не нуждались и могли полностью отдаваться своей работе.

Скончался он скоропостижно в 1911. Панихида проходила при огромном стечении народа в здании редакция, отпевание в Преображенском кафедральном соборе, похороны на 2-м Христианском кладбище на 26 участке.

После его смерти газета продолжала жить и работать и сохраняла свою прежнюю популярность. Закрыта она была в начале 1920 года решением Совнаркома. Здание было передано под жилой дом. В первом этаже размещались различные конторы, а с 1946 г. Воднотранспортное, а затем Жовтневое бюро ЗАГСа.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

ОДЕССА 1935 ГОД

Этот документальный фильм снятый в 1935 году французским режиссером Жан Лодсом считался утраченным. В 90-х годах был найден в архивах спецслужб третьего Рейха на территории бывшей ГДР. Текст читает сам Исаак Бабель. Со старорежимным акцентом! Фильм интересен не столько своей пропагандой, сколько показом мест и сооружений которых уже давно нет. Фильм "светлый" как и все снимаемые в 30-х и 60-х годах. Так что потратьте 25 минут своего времени и посмотрите это уникальное видео.

http://community.livejournal.com/old_odessa/

----------


## mlch

> Сам В.В.Навроцкий пользовался огромной любовью и популярностью в Одессе. На свои деньги он построил и содержал в районе 3-й станции Б.Фонтана *Пушкинский приют* для неимущих литераторов и журналистов, где они жили на полном пансионе и ни в чем не нуждаясь. 
> [/URL]


 Вот он.

----------


## Freez

> Вот он.


 Что-то я там такого здания не замечал  :smileflag: 
Не сохранилось?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Что-то я там такого здания не замечал 
> Не сохранилось?


 читаем и смотрим фото
http://community.livejournal.com/old_odessa/
О местоположении этого уничтоженного дома спорят на многочисленных форумах любителей одесской старины, но никто "почему-то" не может назвать точного места. Говорят что "где-то между второй и третьей станцией" и "сейчас эта территория застроена домами". Как причину сноса называют "перепланировку района". 
Почему его уничтожили - неясно. Долгое время на месте здания был просто пустырь. Потом, в 60-70-е годы его засадили деревьями.
Теперь это красивое место выглядит более чем уныло. Все булыжные мостовые в районе - уничтожены. Часть просто засыпана, я даже кое-что нашел по старым картам, причем булыжник там так лежит
А на самом деле...

Поскольку я в этом районе вырос, то еще с детства слышал истории от бабушек-дедушек родившихся в конце XIX-начале ХХ века о том, что на этом месте стоял очень красивый дом который разрушили. Саму фотографию увидел несколько лет назад. Я по рассказам знал что у нас на районе было полно красивых зданий и особняков, некоторые были уничтожены аж в 70-80-е годы, я даже застал этот процесс. Остальные уничтожили раньше. Сейчас осталось несколько совершенно изуродовнных домов, если найду их старые фотки - выложу конечно. Но этот объект скорее всего самый топовый.

----------


## Jorjic

Не помню, выкладывал ли я эту загадку. Вроде нет, хотя и собирался. Ну, в крайнем случае будет повтор. 
Вот такой вот модерн. Где это?

----------


## mlch

> Что-то я там такого здания не замечал 
> Не сохранилось?


 Несколько лет назад тут на Одесском форуме мы долго обсуждали - где это здание было. К сожалению - не сохранилось.

----------


## Пушкин

> ОДЕССА 1935 ГОД
> 
> Этот документальный фильм снятый в 1935 году французским режиссером Жан Лодсом считался утраченным. В 90-х годах был найден в архивах спецслужб третьего Рейха на территории бывшей ГДР. Текст читает сам Исаак Бабель. Со старорежимным акцентом! Фильм интересен не столько своей пропагандой, сколько показом мест и сооружений которых уже давно нет. Фильм "светлый" как и все снимаемые в 30-х и 60-х годах. Так что потратьте 25 минут своего времени и посмотрите это уникальное видео.
> 
> http://community.livejournal.com/old_odessa/


 Искал этот фильм в лучшем качестве и без логотипа Коммерсанта, но не нашел. 
Удивил вид колоннады, а шаланды  - радовали глаз. Вспомнилось детство и фильм "Белеет парус одинокий"

----------


## victor.odessa

> Не помню, выкладывал ли я эту загадку. Вроде нет, хотя и собирался. Ну, в крайнем случае будет повтор. 
> Вот такой вот модерн. Где это?


 Не уверен, но попробую - Новосельского.

----------


## Jorjic

> Не уверен, но попробую - Новосельского.


 Нет, мимо.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Нет, мимо.


 Пироговская,4 -?

----------


## Elastika

Мне кажется это Екатериненская, самое начало.

----------


## Velena

Франбуль?

----------


## Jorjic

Извините, отвлекся. Правильного ответа пока нет. Ближе всех *Velena*.

----------


## mlch

Итальянский бульвар 11

----------


## Jorjic

> Итальянский бульвар 11


 Конечно.

----------


## vieanna

Добрый вечер. Неужели все на сегодня?

----------


## Jorjic

> Добрый вечер. Неужели все на сегодня?


 Добрый вечер. Вступайте. В чем проблема?

----------


## vieanna

Все отгадали...

----------


## Jorjic

> Все отгадали...


 Думаю, что у Вас в загашнике что-нибудь найдется. Судя по предыдущей Вашей загадке.

----------


## vieanna

Вы будете смеяться, но я стала носить камеру с собой. 
Вот простенькая, я пока пороюсь в столе.

----------


## Jorjic

> Вы будете смеяться, но я стала носить камеру с собой. 
> Вот простенькая, я пока пороюсь в столе.


 Чего же тут смешного? Я тоже таскаю ее с собой.
Насчет простенькая - Вы погорячились.
Ну, предположим, Княжеская.

----------


## vieanna

Нет, ближе к морю.
Это открытый на улицу двор, в котором, как войдешь, торчат эти балконы. И с улицы видны. Заходи, живи))

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Нет, ближе к морю.
> Это открытый на улицу двор, в котором, как войдешь, торчат эти балконы. И с улицы видны. Заходи, живи))


 поугадываю. Маразлиевская?

----------


## vieanna

Недалеко

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

Пантелеймоновская

----------


## Jorjic

Тогда Канатная, ближе к М.Арнаутской.

----------


## vieanna

> Тогда Канатная, ближе к М.Арнаутской.


 Канатная, но не там

----------


## Maksy

тогда ближе к троицкой

----------


## Igor28

Канатная в самом начале?

----------


## vieanna

Между Еврейской и Троицкой, напротив военкомата

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

где стоит эта дама?

----------


## Jorjic

> где стоит эта дама?


 У Карла Либкнехта? (Люстдорфская дорога)

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> У Карла Либкнехта? (Люстдорфская дорога)


 Правильно! Как всегда в яблочко!

----------


## Kariatida

Не, ну ты посмотри на них! все поугадывали....

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

тогда ещё загадка. Как называется дом (он имеет своё имя в честь архитектора , спроектировавшего его) и где он расположен?

----------


## Vaita

Дом Каркашадзе? ул Польская, ближе к Дерибасовской

----------


## denn-73

может на Карантинной?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Дом Каркашадзе?


 нет. К тому Каркашадзе не архитектор

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> может на Карантинной?


 быстро догадались. А как называется дом?

----------


## denn-73

> быстро догадались. А как называется дом?


 не могу сказать. мне ассоциативно казалось, что я этот дом знаю. название не скажу.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> не могу сказать. мне ассоциативно казалось, что я этот дом знаю. название не скажу.


 может другие помогут? Этот архитектор спроектировал здание Театра музыкальной комедии, памятник Неизвестному матросу

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Дом называется "Герман"

----------


## flyer-korowka

архитектор Г. Топуз
и памятник Шевченко тоже его

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Дом называется "Герман"


 Почти. Он называется Генрих в честь  знаменитого одесского архитектора Генриха Топуза (1916-1999), дедушки моего школьного приятеля

http://odesskiy.com/t/topuz-genrih-vladimirovich.html

сейчас его внук живёт в Австралии, в Сиднее в квартире с видом на океан (почти одесский пейзаж) и тоже работает архитектором

----------


## vieanna

По проектам Топуза был построен жилой дом объединения «Антарктика» (на пересечении улиц Екатерининской и Дерибасовской), современными зданиями застраивались кварталы по улицам Сегедской и Балковской, а в 1970 году Генрихом Топузом вместе с архитектором Л. Медяновым были возведены для моряков ЧМП три 10-этажных жилых дома на Комсомольском бульваре.
С 1982 по 1989 г. Генрих Топуз был главным архитектором  Одесской специальной научно-реставрационной производственной мастерской. Он принимал самое активное участие в выработке проектных решений при реставрации таких объектов, как Дворец Гагариных (Литературный музей), Английский клуб (Музей морского флота), Старая биржа (горисполком), Новая биржа (филармония), библиотека им. М.Горького и многих других. 

Одна из последних одесских построек архитектора — административное здание фирмы «Стройпрессмаш» на Большой Арнаутской с горельефной аллегорической фигурой-фонтаном на фасаде (скульптор А. Князик). 
От себя добавлю - светлый был человек, кстати, его сын, тоже архитектор, преподавал у нас на архитектурном факультете.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> От себя добавлю - светлый был человек, кстати, его сын, тоже архитектор, преподавал у нас на архитектурном факультете.


 я с Андреем (внуком) ходил в гости туда :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

Сын Виктор жил на Княжеской, в хрущевке за баней

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Сын жил на Княжеской, в хрущевке за баней


 да, я у них бывал в гостях. Хрущёвка переходная , с высокими потолками :smileflag: . Андрей рисовал старый потрескавшийся дом напротив, нравился он ему.
  А до этого они жили на Колонтаевской в 9 этажке.

----------


## vieanna

Видите, как мы все переплетены. Спокойной ночи!

----------


## taylex

Точно, дом - Генрих!  :smileflag:

----------


## Demagog

Сори за ОФФ
Но где спросить, как не в теме, посещаемой краеведами.
Может кто подскажет, где есть/было такое "Киселово"? До ВОВ находилось "на окраине Одессы". 
Поисковики ответа на этот вопрос не дают

----------


## Jorjic

> Сори за ОФФ
> Но где спросить, как не в теме, посещаемой краеведами.
> Может кто подскажет, где есть/было такое "Киселово"? До ВОВ находилось "на окраине Одессы". 
> Поисковики ответа на этот вопрос не дают


 Из детских воспоминаний. Я с родителями ездил в гости на дачу (знакомые снимали домик) в Киселевку (так я помню название). Это было за Лузановкой, но не вдоль моря, а в сторону от моря. Но это всего лишь детские воспоминания.

----------


## Demagog

> Из детских воспоминаний. Я с родителями ездил в гости на дачу (знакомые снимали домик) в Киселевку (так я помню название). Это было за Лузановкой, но не вдоль моря, а в сторону от моря. Но это всего лишь детские воспоминания.


 Спасибо. Проработаю эту версию.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Сори за ОФФ
> Но где спросить, как не в теме, посещаемой краеведами.
> Может кто подскажет, где есть/было такое "Киселово"? До ВОВ находилось "на окраине Одессы". 
> Поисковики ответа на этот вопрос не дают


 Я знаю, что Киселёвой горкой (Киселовой) называют местность за кемпингом (Молодая гвардия) по линии трамвая. Документально подтвердить пока не могу.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я знаю, что Киселёвой горкой (Киселовой) называют местность за кемпингом (Молодая гвардия) по линии трамвая. Документально подтвердить пока не могу.


 Когда я там бывал, трамвая еще не было. Он заканчивался в Лузановке. А село было, действительно, на горке.

----------


## OdGen

> На одном форуме просят прислать, если у кого есть, фото дома на ул. Реввоенсовета, 58 (ныне Ленинградская) и опознать, что за бульвар на фото.
> Ниже текст, размещенный автором сообщения:
> _Наконец-то я нашла настоящих одесситов.Вот фотография,на которой моя мама с отцом.Мама родилась в Одессе в 1918г.Всё,что можно сказать об этой фотографии,пожалуйста,сообщите.И ещё.Мамин младший брат родился тоже в Одессе.В 1920г.В середине 20-х они переехали(видимо,спасаясь от голода)на Орловщину.Евгений поступил в военное училище Житомирское и перед войной их досрочно выпустили.Больше мы о нём ничего не знаем.Много лет я искала сведений о нём.Нашла.Погиб в 1942 под Старой Руссой.В "Мемориале"есть такая запись о нём,что проживал перед войной в Одессе по ул.Реввоенсовета,58.Просьба,что можно узнать об этом доме того времени,есть ли он сейчас и фото.Очень буду вам признательна. Фото дедушки с мамой.Какой это бульвар?_
> Имя пользователя: voronizraya 
> Адрес e-mail: [email protected]


 Вот что мне сегодня ответили по поводу идентификации фото, проведенной участниками форума:

_Только сейчас обнаружила это ваше послание! Прочитала в полнейшем восторге, до слёз дошло дело! Спасибо вам и всем Одесситам - рада, что мама родилась в таком замечательном городе, где живут такие добрые и отзывчивые люди. Теперь буду с ещё большим нетерпением ждать фото дома. Жаль,мама не дожила до такой радости. Ещё раз огромное спасибо.
С уважением, Лариса_

----------


## Jorjic

Эту загадку уже загадывали (может быть даже и я), но тогда вид был не такой презентабельный.

----------


## Elastika

Преображенская самое начало?

----------


## Jorjic

> Преображенская самое начало?


 Нет.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Эту загадку уже загадывали (может быть даже и я), но тогда вид был не такой презентабельный.


 Это не Канатная,2 - ?

----------


## Jorjic

> Это не Канатная,2 - ?


 Вы правы, это Канатная, 2.
Вот вид на город из этого двора

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

где расположен дом и каким он был в советское время?

----------


## mlch

> где расположен дом и каким он был в советское время?


 На Греческой 31
Был очень скучной четырехэтажной серой коробкой постройки 60-х или начала 70-х.
Как по мне - это пример очень удачной реконструкции.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> На Греческой
> Был очень скучным.
> Как по мне - это пример очень удачной реконструкции


 да, Греческая 31. Здесь в унылой 4-этажной хрущёвке находилось ателье "Белая Акация"
П.С. Добавьте  пожалуйста + *mlch*, я не могу

----------


## Katrusya

> да, Греческая 31. Здесь в унылой 4-этажной хрущёвке находилось ателье "Белая Акация"
> П.С. Добавьте  пожалуйста + *mlch*, я не могу


 Сделано  :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

а где этот дом?

----------


## Katrusya

ПУМБ
под Сабанеевым мостом

----------


## mlch

> а где этот дом?


 Капитан! 
Ну имейте совесть - давайте что-нибудь посложнее.  :smileflag: 
Военный спуск 5

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> ПУМБ
> под Сабанеевым мостом


 да, дом Шах-Намэ называется
Теперь я вам + добавить не могу :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> да, дом Шах-Намэ называется
> Теперь я вам + добавить не могу


 Я добавил  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

> да, дом Шах-Намэ называется
> Теперь я вам + добавить не могу


 Добавила)

----------


## Katrusya

*mlch* и *Velena* спасибо большое, уже перебор

----------


## mlch

> *mlch* и *Velena* спасибо большое, уже перебор


 Ничего. Пусть будет на вырост.  :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Капитан! 
> Ну имейте совесть - давайте что-нибудь посложнее. 
> Военный спуск 5


 ну вы то любую загадку разгадаете... Разве что залесть в катакомбы ,сделать снимок и спросить , под каким домом это снято  :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

а где этот дом и как он в народе называется?

----------


## mlch

> ну вы то любую загадку разгадаете... Разве что залесть в катакомбы ,сделать снимок и спросить , под каким домом это снято


 А вот и нет.
Очень много нового для себя в этой теме узнаю.

----------


## Скрытик

Дом на Посмитного, как называется не в курсе.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Дом на Посмитного, как называется не в курсе.


 правильно, а кто название знает?

----------


## Vaita

Рядом с консульством Болгарии

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Рядом с консульством Болгарии


 оно, а название?
Кошкин дом в народе называется  :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

это фрагмент какого здания?

----------


## mlch

> это фрагмент какого здания?


 Шампанский переулок? (Над морем)

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Шампанский переулок? (Над морем)


 нет

----------


## Jorjic

> это фрагмент какого здания?


 Там же. Вилла Венеция.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Там же. Вилла Венеция.


 Правильно!






фото интерьеров
http://dims-art.livejournal.com/18436.html

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

А где расположена эта скульптура?

----------


## Velena

Маразлиевская\Базарная?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Маразлиевская\Базарная?


 Правильно! ЖК Патриций

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

а где находилась эта парадная?

----------


## Pumik

садовая 21, дом Руссова

а дом на Посмитного как называется?

----------


## Сергей К

> Правильно!


 эх жаль тема не позволяет, но я бы спросил "а где такие ноги?...)))

----------


## Pumik

> эх жаль тема не позволяет, но я бы спросил "а где такие ноги?...)))


 все там же)))

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> садовая 21, дом Руссова


 правильно!



> а дом на Посмитного как называется?


 Кошкин Дом

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> ???
> чего? 
> первый раз такое слышу...


 все люди единожды что то впервые слышат:
http://mirkvartir.ua/archive/173/1223/1779947
http://nedvizhimost.slando.od.ua/odessa/4812523.html

----------


## vieanna

Может, в Одессу вернемся?)))

----------


## Jorjic

> Может, в Одессу вернемся?)))


 Теперь это уже тоже Одесса. И даже не самая плохая.

----------


## vieanna

Согласна... Лет через сто привыкну)))

----------


## Jorjic

> Согласна... Лет через сто привыкну)))


 Искренне Вам желаю (я про сто лет, а не что-то другое).

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

где установлен этот малчик-ангелочек?

----------


## victor.odessa

> где установлен этот малчик-ангелочек?


 Маразлиевская ?

----------


## mlch

> где установлен этот малчик-ангелочек?


 Маразлиевская 20
Там еще и лев во дворе есть.  :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Маразлиевская ?


 правильно!

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

а этот барельеф ?

----------


## victor.odessa

> правильно!


 Спасибо. Но я не назвал № дома.

----------


## mlch

> а этот барельеф ?


 Тоже Маразлиевская 
14-й номер

----------


## victor.odessa

> а этот барельеф ?


 Да вроде там же, на Маразлиевской.

----------


## mlch

Вот лев с Маразлиевской 20.
Из подворотни его не видно. Но мне повезло - удалось пройти внутрь двора однажды.  :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Тоже Маразлиевская 
> 14-й номер


 и снова в 10-ку!

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Вот лев с Маразлиевской 20.
> Из подворотни его не видно. Но мне повезло - удалось пройти внутрь двора однажды.


 а льва вся тушка слеплена или только голова да грива?

----------


## mlch

> а льва вся тушка слеплена или только голова да грива?


 Только передняя часть.
И еще из того-же дворика:

----------


## Pumik

Есть у меня одна загадка,двойная.
Место исхоженное 1000000раз, но название этого переулочка я не знаю, а кто там ходил 75 лет назад, не помнит  было ли оно вообще это название))) Дубль Гис не выдает название, на карте 1894 года тоже не совсем понятно. Фасад этого здания на известной улице, угадав его номер будет понятно о каком переулочке идет речь.

----------


## Сергей К

это дом 41 по Старопортофранковской, а перулок в 1911 году значился не как переулок, а как начало Пишоновской улицы.
вот этот дом

а вот и дверь

дом кстати очень красивый модерн...

----------


## Pumik

> это дом 41 по Старопортофранковской, а перулок в 1911 году значился не как переулок, а как начало Пишоновской улицы.


 Конечно же. Про Пишоновскую меня утром осенило))

----------


## Pumik

очень видное место, сколько всего в одном доме...

----------


## Pumik

> очень видное место, сколько всего в одном доме...


 это загадка )))

----------


## vieanna

Надо подумать...

----------


## Pumik

в 50 метрах

----------


## vieanna

Нежинская? Очень знакомо, думала угол Островидова и Толстого. Может, Кузнечная?

----------


## vieanna

Лифт, значит дом высокий. Надпись прочесть не могу - это год постройки латинскими?
Давайте хоть в какую сторону...

----------


## Kariatida

Мне тоже на Кузнечную похоже. рядом с Льва толстого....

----------


## Jorjic

> Лифт, значит дом высокий. Надпись прочесть не могу - это год постройки латинскими?
> Давайте хоть в какую сторону...


 Написано "Здравствуйте". Прямо стоит перед глазами, а вспомнить не могу.
Может, Дворянская, где-то в конце?
Да, Дворянская, 30.

----------


## vieanna

> Написано "Здравствуйте". Прямо стоит перед глазами, а вспомнить не могу.


 Вот и у меня.

----------


## Kariatida

мне чегой то кажется. что это кузнечная. 18... а может, как обычно. память шутит

----------


## Alternativa

Канатная (а вдруг)

----------


## Jorjic

И все-таки это Дворянская, 30

----------


## Pumik

> Написано "Здравствуйте". Прямо стоит перед глазами, а вспомнить не могу.
> Может, Дворянская, где-то в конце?
> Да, Дворянская, 30.


 правильно

----------


## Pumik

это тоже легко

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> это тоже легко


 ну.. как сказать...
точно угадаю - это центр )))

----------


## mlch

> ну.. как сказать...
> точно угадаю - это центр )))


 Не обязательно.  :smileflag:  
Может и какая-нибудь старая дача на Фонтане.

----------


## Pumik

> Не обязательно.  
> Может и какая-нибудь старая дача на Фонтане.


 она самая)))

----------


## mlch

> она самая)))


 Неужели я угадал, ткнув пальцем в небо?  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Неужели я угадал, ткнув пальцем в небо?


 практически, еще осталось назвать какая дача)

----------


## mlch

> практически, еще осталось назвать какая дача)


 Предположу, что в районе 10-й станции и Ванного переулка.

----------


## Pumik

> Предположу, что в районе 10-й станции и Ванного переулка.


 нет, дальше

----------


## vieanna

15-я допустим, санаторий Горького?
Между 13 и 14-й на трамвайном повороте дача с сохранишимся особнячком, видно его и с дороги, там изуродован ужасно балкон. Может, его дверь. На Фонтане страшно, как "все сметено"...

----------


## Pumik

> 15-я допустим, санаторий Горького?
> Между 13 и 14-й на трамвайном повороте дача с сохранишимся особнячком, видно его и с дороги, там изуродован ужасно балкон. Может, его дверь. На Фонтане страшно, как "все сметено"...


 сан Горького

----------


## vieanna

Да? Я подумала из-за красного фасада.

----------


## vieanna

Известный дом, вид со двора.

----------


## Maksy

старобазарный сквер

----------


## vieanna

нет, но не далеко

----------


## mlch

> нет, но не далеко


 Переулок Жукова (Колодезный)?

----------


## vieanna

Нет, с перехлестом. Ближе...

----------


## mlch

Тогда предполагаю, что это какой-то из домов на проспекте Мира. Очень типичная для торговых рядов архитектура.

----------


## Пушкин

Возможно Еврейская 50???

----------


## vieanna

Да, Вы правы, Александровский. Какой дом?

----------


## vieanna

> Возможно Еврейская 50???


 нет

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, Вы правы, Александровский. Какой дом?


 Между Жуковского и Еврейской???

----------


## mlch

> Да, Вы правы, Александровский. Какой дом?


 Точно - не шестой и не одиннадцатый.  :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

> Между Жуковского и Еврейской???


 В общем, да. Известный!!!

----------


## mlch

> Между Жуковского и Еврейской???


 


> В общем, да. Известный!!!


 Ну тогда - либо 8, либо 10.  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> В общем, да. Известный!!!


  Тогда простите, это двор по Еврейской 50... Кстати 8 и 10 - это один дом.

----------


## vieanna

> Тогда простите, это двор по Еврейской 50...


 Двор по Еврейской, 50 - это угол Авчинниковского? это не он.

----------


## vieanna

Ладно, как-то обозначу, это дом человека, имя которого дало название...
Учреждение в нем известно всем, чьи дети...

----------


## Скрытик

> Ладно, как-то обозначу, это дом человека, имя которого дало название...
> Учреждение в нем известно всем, чьи дети...


 119я?

----------


## vieanna

Да!!!
Стала смотреть нумерацию домов - *mlch* прав тоже. Дом Авчинникова числится по Жуковского, 39. Учитывая, что я снимала угол изнутри, дом 8 как бы вписывается в школьное здание, изнутри трудно отделить.

----------


## mdt

А у меня даже не загадка, а пару вопросов. Так вот, может кто-то знает где в Одессе находился косметический магазин "Оксана" (1960е - 1970е годы), и второе где в Одессе находился филиал киевского торгово-экономического института (нынче Национальный торгово-экономический университет, и в Одессе его теперь нет), мне сказали что где-то недалеко от вокзала. Буду признателен за любую информацию.

----------


## vieanna

По-моему, "Оксана" находился в "пиле" на Дерибасовской,31 -  уточню у мамы))).

----------


## Jorjic

> По-моему, "Оксана" находился в "пиле" на Дерибасовской, 31 -  уточню у мамы))).


 Вполне возможно. Название "Оксана" я не помню, а поражавшее меня в детстве название "ТЭЖЭ" (по секрету, до сих пор не знаю, что это значит) на этом магазине, помню отчетливо.
ЗЫ. Простите мою темноту, но что такое "пила"?

----------


## Jorjic

> ... и второе где в Одессе находился филиал киевского торгово-экономического института (нынче Национальный торгово-экономический университет, и в Одессе его теперь нет), мне сказали что где-то недалеко от вокзала. Буду признателен за любую информацию.


 Думаю, что это нынешний Одесский Государственный Экономический Университет, Привокзальный пер, 2. Там и раньше было что-то экономическое, точно не помню.

----------


## vieanna

> Думаю, что это нынешний Одесский Государственный Экономический Университет, Привокзальный пер, 2. Там и раньше было что-то экономическое, точно не помню.


 Я тоже так думаю, по-моему, ничего вокруг похожего не было.
Пилой называли на фасаде Дерибасовской, 31 страшно уродующую витрину зигзагом. Помните, повторяющиеся элементы окон по всей длине.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я тоже так думаю, по-моему, ничего вокруг похожего не было.
> Пилой называли на фасаде Дерибасовской, 31 страшно уродующую витрину зигзагом. Помните, повторяющиеся элементы окон по всей длине.


 Конечно, помню (с содроганием). Это местечковый результат прорыва в мир - ознакомления с выставкой "Архитектура США".

----------


## vieanna

Вспомнила - еще она называлась "расческа", соответственно и  магазин внутри.

----------


## mdt

Спасибо за ответы. По поводу института мне тоже пришел в голову только третий корпус нархоза на вокзале. Если кто еще что то вспомнит - напишите.

Дело в том что мне заказали снять видеоролик о местах города где бывала одна женщина, эмигрировавшая в 70х годах. У нее скоро юбилей, и дети хотят сделать подарок, знают названия мест, а где они находятся - сами без понятия. Вот такая вот история.

----------


## Maksy

торгово экономический - это нархоз на вокзале 99,9%,  а магазин мог быть на дерибасовской 14

----------


## Jorjic

> торгово экономический - это нархоз на вокзале 99,9%,  а магазин мог быть на дерибасовской 14


 Там же Антарктика.

----------


## verda

> торгово экономический - это нархоз на вокзале 99,9%,


 Все 100%, абсолютно точно.

----------


## Maksy

> Там же Антарктика.


 ...на 2 этаже. А ещё там была поликлиника, и несколько магазинов на первом этаже.

----------


## victor.odessa

> ...на 2 этаже. А ещё там была поликлиника, и несколько магазинов на первом этаже.


 Женской и мужской одежды.(Пальто, костюмы, свитера, рубахи).

----------


## Jorjic

> ...на 2 этаже. А ещё там была поликлиника, и несколько магазинов на первом этаже.


 Ну, как же. В витрине стояла модель китобазы.
Магазины там дальше были, но парфюмерии там не было, во всяком случае я не помню.

----------


## Maksy

не я настаивать не буду, но какой то магазин духов там по сегодняшний день есть, может в 12 номере...

----------


## Сергей К

А зато напротив 12 номера был книжный магазин "Пропаганда". Это я точно помню. Я там книжки про империализм покупал... :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

и "Военная книга"

----------


## Сергей К

да кажется два рядышком были...

----------


## VHana

> не я настаивать не буду, но какой то магазин духов там по сегодняшний день есть, может в 12 номере...


 В 12 номере был магазин "Синтетика"

----------


## VHana

> А зато напротив 12 номера был книжный магазин "Пропаганда". Это я точно помню. Я там книжки про империализм покупал...


 Он назывался "Политическая книга"

----------


## VikZu

> Ну, как же. В витрине стояла модель китобазы.
> Магазины там дальше были, но парфюмерии там не было, во всяком случае я не помню.


 В  витрине антарктики модели китобойной флотилии стоят до сих пор. 3 или 4 штуки. Одна китобаза, ещё один большой пароход (назначение не понял, холодильник что ли) и два малых типа китобоев. Могу и ошибаться не спец в этих делах.

----------


## Сергей К

> Он назывался "Политическая книга"


 да, наверно Вы правы. Это издательство такое было...) Или тематика книг такое название мне навеяла..  :smileflag:

----------


## Elastika

Книжный магазин там по-моему до сих пор есть, только очень маленький

----------


## Jorjic

> Книжный магазин там по-моему до сих пор есть, только очень маленький


 Нет, там ирландский паб и гостиница "Фраполи".

----------


## RODI_ON

> А у меня даже не загадка, а пару вопросов. Так вот, может кто-то знает где в Одессе находился косметический магазин "Оксана" (1960е - 1970е годы), и второе где в Одессе находился филиал киевского торгово-экономического института (нынче Национальный торгово-экономический университет, и в Одессе его теперь нет), мне сказали что где-то недалеко от вокзала. Буду признателен за любую информацию.


 Из справочника 1977г.:
 - ТОРГОВО-ЭКОНОМИЧЕСКИЙ институт Минторга УССР, Одесское отделение, Привокзальный пер., 2;
 - магазин галантерейный "Оксана", ул. Дерибасовская, 33.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Вот такая надпись из-под отпавшего слоя краски.
Что и где? 
(честно говоря, ответ на "что" у меня только предположительный)

----------


## denn-73

Приморская, в районе Армянского?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Вот такая надпись из-под отпавшего слоя краски.
> Что и где? 
> (честно говоря, ответ на "что" у меня только предположительный)


 взяли бы, шпательком сняли лишнии наслоения, чтоб читалось лучше :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> взяли бы, шпательком сняли лишнии наслоения, чтоб читалось лучше


 хитрый вы, однако, меня б потом саму сняли )))
хотя... в соседнем доме как раз ремонт идёт, может и до этого доберуться - сами снимут. (а вот и подсказка)

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Приморская, в районе Армянского?


 нет

----------


## vieanna

Надпись "Бума..." Бумага?
Это не на Ланжероновской?
На Ланжероновской, 24а (похожего вида окно и карниз над цоколем) регулярно вылезали из-под слоев краски разные буквы. Но поскольку я и так знала, что там было в разные годы, не спорила с арх.управлением и честно красила фасад

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Надпись "Бума..." Бумага?
> Это не на Ланжероновской?
> На Ланжероновской, 24а (похожего вида окно и карниз) регулярно вылезали из-под слоев краски разные буквы. Но поскольку я и так знала, что там было в разные годы, не спорила с арх.управлением и честно красила фасад


 не там. Но, бумага - видимо да. Я год хождения на работу мимо этой "бумаги" другого ничего и не придумала.

+ поставлю.

Только я некорректно вопрос задала: что означает эта надпись - магазин, производственный цех или что-то ещё. Может кто скажет, когда угадаете место

----------


## Tancovschitsa

бу.. не поставлю... сайт против )
помогите с + для vieanna

----------


## vieanna

да мы ж тут не за +, а по любви...
давайте я Вам поставлю)))

----------


## Katrusya

> бу.. не поставлю... сайт против )
> помогите с + для vieanna


 Сделано

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> да мы ж тут не за +, а по любви...
> давайте я Вам поставлю)))


 но, всё-равно. Задала вопрос-получила ответ, значит + )))

Katrusya - спасибо!

----------


## vieanna

Спасибо. Дайте намек, какой район. Может, вспомню...

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Приморский )))

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Приморский )))


 а я думал , что это в Киевском на Таирова или в Суворовском на Поскоте

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Приморский )))


 возле Привоза?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

ну......... смотря что для кого возле ))))

----------


## vieanna

Сказала бы, Центральный или Жовтневый, уже ясно, что не Ильичевский)

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вот такая надпись из-под отпавшего слоя краски.
> Что и где? 
> (честно говоря, ответ на "что" у меня только предположительный)


 Возможно Разумовская / Мечникова ?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> ну......... смотря что для кого возле ))))


 в 3-х кварталах по периметру

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Возможно Разумовская / Мечникова ?


 невозможно )))

----------


## VHana

Может Театральный переулок?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> в 3-х кварталах по периметру


 а я смотрю, стало традицией в ветке угадывать в районе 3х кварталов )))

Всё-таки, да!

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Может Театральный переулок?


 нет

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> а я смотрю, стало традицией в ветке угадывать в районе 3х кварталов )))
> 
> Всё-таки, да!


 новощепной ряд?
П.С. Хоть бы кусочек дома поболе показали  :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

нет

А кто-то разводит меня на подсказки, хотя загадке и часа нет!

----------


## vieanna

Я видела похожий кусок надписи на Б.Арнаутской рядом с Александровским проспектом, там?

----------


## vieanna

> нет
> 
> А кто-то разводит меня на подсказки, хотя загадке и часа нет!


 А я так люблю подсказывать...

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Я видела похожий кусок надписи на Б.Арнаутской рядом с Александровским проспектом, там?


 Ну, и зачем подсказывать, если почти правильно.
Прогуляйтесь по Б.Арнаутской!

----------


## vieanna

Не могу. Заносы, посмотрите в окно.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

ну.. для прогулки нормально, если рядом жить )))

----------


## vieanna

Далековато. Ладно, вверх идем или вниз?

----------


## VHana

Екатерининская?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Ну, и зачем подсказывать, если почти правильно.
> Прогуляйтесь по Б.Арнаутской!


 не  угадали? Тогда Малая Арнаутская

----------


## Jorjic

Где-то в районе Лейтенанта Шмидта. Надпись не помню, но такое обшарпанное здание там вроде есть.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> не  угадали? Тогда Малая Арнаутская


 А логика где? Если при координатах Большая/Александровский я предлагаю  прогуляться по Большой - значит это точно на ней, но не возле Александровского

VHana	Екатерининская?
Очень близко

----------


## vieanna

на углу или второй дом от Ришельевской

----------


## VHana

переулок Ониловой

----------


## Joozy

может это Заславского или Утёсова?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> А логика где? Если при координатах Большая/Александровский я предлагаю  прогуляться по Большой - значит это точно на ней, но не возле Александровского


 мало ли зачем гулять по Б. Арнаутской..Может быть для того , чтобы убедиться, что этого обьекта там нет.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> на углу или второй дом от Ришельевской


 Да! Это там. Б.Арнаутская, 42.

Теперь может кто знает наверняка, по какому поводу надпись сделали?

----------


## vieanna

> мало ли зачем гулять по Б. Арнаутской..Может быть для того , чтобы убедиться, что этого обьекта там нет.


 да и вообще чего сидеть за компьютером?
Все в сад!

----------


## Tancovschitsa

хотя.. по ДубльГис он идёт как первый от Ришельевской...

Помогите с + для  догадистой vieanna

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> да и вообще чего сидеть за компьютером?
> Все в сад!


 чем я через 20 мин и займусь! )))

----------


## vieanna

Ага, я таки права.
Я была в этом помещении лет 15-20 назад внутри, там были какие-то мастерские. Вид складской. Вполне возможно, что и раньше была лавка и склад писчебумажных изделий. Это можно проверить (когда распогодится)

----------


## Tancovschitsa

дык.... там же внутри всё заколочено!

----------


## vieanna

Не-не-не, посмотреть в архиве, что было раньше.
Взлом я Вам не предлагаю

----------


## Tancovschitsa

а жаль ))))

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> да и вообще чего сидеть за компьютером?
> Все в сад!


 если гулять , то лучше вдоль моря

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=42876&page=189

----------


## VHana

Сайт www.odessitka.net :- Б.Арнаутская 42 - магазин писчебумажных товаров Ионы Нудельмана

----------


## Tancovschitsa

о!!!!!!!! спасибо! Получаете свой законный +!!!

----------


## Пушкин

Где такой чебурашка живёт? :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

Пантелеймоновская?

----------


## Omega

Пушкинская

----------


## Vaita

Гоголя

----------


## victor.odessa

Некрасова,7 или 9

----------


## Elastika

> Некрасова,7 или 9


  А по-моему это 5 номер, там внутри двора ещё старый колодец был.

----------


## Пушкин

Плюс получит тот кто назовёт хотя бы пересечение улиц, а не просто улицу. :smileflag: 
Хотя Omega совсем не далека от этого места.

----------


## vieanna

Пушкинская - Малая Арнаутская? или одноэтажный домик Пушкинская - Успенская?

----------


## victor.odessa

Еврейская,11 / Польской

----------


## Pinky

Давно хотел эту загадку загадать это пушкинская\успенская, от дома одна арка ворот осталась, остальное перестраивают.
Реально чебурашка  :smileflag:

----------


## Pavel71

пушкинская- Успенская

----------


## Tancovschitsa

да-да! Пушкинская-Успенская! Я тоже думала его загадывать )))

----------


## Пушкин

> пушкинская- Успенская


 Таки да!!! :smileflag:  Омега тоже получает +

----------


## vieanna

Пушкин, а как же я....

----------


## Пушкин

> Пушкин, а как же я....


  Ой, пропустил

----------


## OdGen

> Давно хотел эту загадку загадать это пушкинская\успенская, от дома одна арка ворот осталась, остальное перестраивают.
> Реально чебурашка


 Я тоже эту фигурку чебурашкой называю  :smileflag: . В 1910-х годах дом принадлежал Арнольду Маркусовичу Гейману, члену купеческого общества взаимного кредита и некоторым другим.

----------


## georadar

Если было, то звыняйте :smileflag:  Львы колоритные

----------


## Kariatida

екарный бабай..... молдованка? эт я пока район обрисовываю...мозга не работает. конец года

----------


## georadar

> екарный бабай..... молдованка? эт я пока район обрисовываю...мозга не работает. конец года


 Нет

----------


## Скрытик

> Если было, то звыняйте Львы колоритные


 Екатериненская?

----------


## georadar

> Екатериненская?


 Нет. Но это в центре.

----------


## georadar

Вот ещё одну картинку нашёл этого места. Фото не моё, а с интернета.

----------


## flyer-korowka

Похоже, что молодой человек - студент, в белом халате - значит, медик. Следовательно, недалеко от Медина. 
Пастера-Ольгиевская

----------


## Kariatida

похоже на то....где то во дворах, между больницами

----------


## georadar

> Похоже, что молодой человек - студент, в белом халате - значит, медик. Следовательно, недалеко от Медина. 
> Пастера-Ольгиевская


 


> похоже на то....где то во дворах, между больницами


 Ну уже близко. Одна улица названа правильно :smileflag:

----------


## Kariatida

Ну, Ольгиевская таки...

----------


## georadar

> Ну, Ольгиевская таки...


 Таки не Ольгиевская :smileflag:

----------


## recon

> Вот ещё одну картинку нашёл этого места. Фото не моё, а с интернета.


 Возможно пастера 42, там во дворе есть такой колодец
А рядом на торговой зубоврачебная поликлиника где студенты практику проходят

----------


## georadar

> Возможно пастера 42, там во дворе есть такой колодец
> А рядом на торговой зубоврачебная поликлиника где студенты практику проходят


 Всё правильно

----------


## Jorjic

Ну что, начнем новый сезон?
Возможно, это уже было, но тем не менее интересный двор. Где это?

----------


## recon

> Ну что, начнем новый сезон?
> Возможно, это уже было, но тем не менее интересный двор. Где это?


 Возможно дерибасовская ? Между ришельевской и екатерининской есть такой дворик, там кажется еще архив.

----------


## Jorjic

> Возможно дерибасовская ? Между ришельевской и екатерининской есть такой дворик, там кажется еще архив.


 Нет, там таких арок нет. Тот дом - чистый модерн. Да и зелени там, по-моему, нет. Мрачновато.

----------


## sergg

Прошу прощения, вижу Вы тут фотографиями увлекаетесь.
 Не сочтите за наглость, прочтите  - https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=8998032#post8998032 
 Очень прошу помочь.

----------


## Maksy

предположу дегтярную. жёлтую урну по моему видно с улицы...

----------


## Jorjic

> предположу дегтярную. жёлтую урну по моему видно с улицы...


 Нет, хотя желтая урна там, возможно и есть.

----------


## SaMoVar

Военный спуск?

----------


## Pumik

Ю.Олеши

----------


## Jorjic

Вряд ли это подсказка. Но просто для затравки и возбуждения интереса. Эти фото сделаны сегодня в разных точках этого двора.

----------


## Jorjic

Нет, ребята, все не там. (с)

----------


## Pumik

тАААкое первый раз вижу...
очень интересно

----------


## Jorjic

> тАААкое первый раз вижу...
> очень интересно


 Совсем не так глубоко спрятано. Скоро узнаете адрес.

----------


## Ronny

Ольгиевская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Ольгиевская?


 Нет.

----------


## Pumik

Конная начало?

----------


## Jorjic

> Конная начало?


 Нет. Смещаемся к центру.

----------


## cammomile

Могет быть на Новосельского?

----------


## Jorjic

> Могет быть на Новосельского?


 Не могет, но если идти по Новосельского, можно оказаться не так уж далеко от цели.

----------


## cammomile

> Не могет, но если идти по Новосельского, можно оказаться не так уж далеко от цели.


 О,да,с Новосельского есть куда свернуть....Давайте дальше гадать...Кузнечная?

----------


## Jorjic

> О,да,с Новосельского есть куда свернуть....Давайте дальше гадать...Кузнечная?


 Нет, я ж сказал - гуляем в центр. И потом - зачем сразу сворачивать?

----------


## vieanna

от Новосельского к центру сворачиваем по Толстого или Спиридоновской...
Дом Папудовых - навскидку?
Двор кинотеатра "Одесса"?

----------


## Jorjic

> от Новосельского к центру сворачиваем по Толстого или Спиридоновской...
> Дом Папудовых - навскидку?
> Двор кинотеатра "Одесса"?


 Идем по Новосельской до упора. А там посмотрим.

----------


## vieanna

эти серые стены с орнаментами... Библиотека на углу Преображенской? Или, если прямо, может быть дом караимского общества на углу Троицкой-Ришельевской?

----------


## Vaita

Кажется это на Екатерининской площади?

----------


## Jorjic

> эти серые стены с орнаментами... Библиотека на углу Преображенской? Или, если прямо, может быть дом караимского общества на углу Троицкой-Ришельевской?


 Ну, где-то посередине.

----------


## Jorjic

> Кажется это на Екатерининской площади?


 Нет, не там.

----------


## vieanna

посередине из похожих внешне - Дворец железнодорожников или дом рядом, больница между Екатерининской и Ришельевской.

----------


## Jorjic

> посередине из похожих внешне - Дворец железнодорожников или дом рядом, больница между Екатерининской и Ришельевской.


 Кто это - Дворец железнодорожников я не очень знаю, но это не там. Посередине - не надо понимать так буквально. Но если Дворец - это то, что я думаю, то недалеко.

----------


## vieanna

Дворец железнодорожников это Троицкая 43а, теперь охрана памятников.
Буду думать.
По фасаду похож угловой дом Жуковского - Екатерининская, не знаю, что там во дворе...

----------


## kravshik

Спиридоновская

----------


## Jina

А мне кажется это НЕжинская. Не помню номер 66 или 68.

----------


## Jorjic

Не Екатерининская и не Спиридоновская.

----------


## Jorjic

> А мне кажется это НЕжинская. Не помню номер 66 или 68.


 Нет, не Нежинская.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Кто это - Дворец железнодорожников я не очень знаю, но это не там. Посередине - не надо понимать так буквально. Но если Дворец - это то, что я думаю, то недалеко.


 т.е. это Троицкая?

----------


## Jorjic

> т.е. это Троицкая?


 Я этого не говорил. Я сказал, что недалеко от Дворца. Примерно 500 м.

----------


## VHana

Александровский проспект

----------


## Jorjic

> Александровский проспект


 Улицу установили. Осталось квартал и сторону (чет, нечет).

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

угол Еврейской?

----------


## vieanna

может, начало улицы - между Бунина и Жуковского, где колледж связи. 2 или 4 номер

----------


## Vaita

Александровский 4. Точно!

----------


## VHana

между успенской и троицкой

----------


## Jorjic

> может, начало улицы - между Бунина и Жуковского, где колледж связи. 2 или 4 номер


 Да, правильно. Александровский, 4. Очень неожиданный двор, такое смешение стилей.
*Vaite* + поставил, а *vieanne*  не получается. Помогите, кто может!

----------


## vieanna

Ура!!!

----------


## mlch

> Да, правильно. Александровский, 4. Очень неожиданный двор, такое смешение стилей.
> *Vaite* + поставил, а *vieanne*  не получается. Помогите, кто может!


 Помог.

----------


## Este

Jorjic, скажите, а во двор можно зайти или он на замке?

----------


## Jorjic

> Jorjic, скажите, а во двор можно зайти или он на замке?


 Двор открыт, можно спокойно зайти. Только вчера там был.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Да, правильно. Александровский, 4. Очень неожиданный двор, такое смешение стилей.
> *Vaite* + поставил, а *vieanne*  не получается. Помогите, кто может!


 я вырос в этом районе  - каждый день с розы Люксембург в 119 школу ходил мимо этого двора и не узнал, 

спасибо за интересную загадку

----------


## Vaita

А я туда на собеседование в прошлом году ходила...

----------


## Jina

> я вырос в этом районе  - каждый день с розы Люксембург в 119 школу ходил мимо этого двора и не узнал, 
> 
> спасибо за интересную загадку


 А я в ту же школу ходила с Еврейской.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> А я в ту же школу ходила с Еврейской.


 а Вы какого года?

----------


## vieanna

> а Вы какого года?


 а я редко теперь слышу, но люблю когда немолодые люди говорят "а Вы *с* какого года?"
(извините, это я так, вспомнилось)

----------


## Este

> а я редко теперь слышу, но люблю когда немолодые люди говорят "а Вы *с* какого года?"
> (извините, это я так, вспомнилось)


 И меня извините, не удержалась, вспомнилась из детства песенка  :smileflag: 

Бескозырка белая,
В полоску воротник...
Пионеры смелые
Спросили напрямик:
*С какого, парень, года,*
С какого парохода
И на каких морях
Ты побывал, моряк?

----------


## vieanna

Может, был уже этот лев - как-то листала, видела целую коллекцию, но если не был - отгадайте, где. Простите за качество - слонялась вокруг этого места вынужденно, только мобилка была в руках. (это, кстати, вроде подсказки)

----------


## GEBO

Градоначальницкая?

----------


## vieanna

Да, вот как просто оказалось. Градоначальницкая,8 - напротив налоговой, в створе Южной.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот такой дворик. Сам только сегодня обнаружил.

----------


## Ronny

Может "Пассаж" изнутри?

----------


## Jorjic

> Может "Пассаж" изнутри?


 Нет, это не там.

----------


## Jorjic

Что-то все молчат. Тогда вот еще одно фото того же двора.

Сейчас выпровожу гостей и включусь активнее.
Кстати, вот небольшая подсказка. Этот двор я обнаружил вчера, выгуливая гостей.

----------


## Ronny

Может, где - нибудь на Пастера?

----------


## vieanna

Думаю, это какой-то из спусков, судя по "двухэтажности".

----------


## flyer-korowka

Какой-то двухэтажный двор. Спуск Маринеско?
второй вариант - в районе Матросского/Ольгиевского

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

а случайно не дерибассовская над стейкхаусом?

----------


## vieanna

> Спуск Маринеско?
> второй вариант - в районе Матросского/Ольгиевского


 Я думаю, вряд ли гостей так далеко водят гулять...  :smileflag:  Хотя бывает...

----------


## flyer-korowka

а что, я по Софиевской-Маринеско и сама погулять люблю, и гостей вожу. На Матросский спуск, правда, специально не поведу, что да то да!

----------


## Jorjic

Отвечу оптом - все мимо.

----------


## vieanna

то есть - это не спуск, и двухэтажность двора не за счет разницы в уровнях улиц?

----------


## Jorjic

> то есть - это не спуск, и двухэтажность двора не за счет разницы в уровнях улиц?


 Я не говорил, что не спуск. Я говорил, что не те спуски.

----------


## Kariatida

Тогда Ланжероновский. И с гостями там, в принципе, гуляется

----------


## Jorjic

> Тогда Ланжероновский. И с гостями там, в принципе, гуляется


 На Ланжероновском есть, вроде, только легендарная бывшая мечеть. Но попасть туда сейчас очень затруднительно. 
Нет, это не там.

----------


## Kariatida

> На Ланжероновском есть, вроде, только легендарная бывшая мечеть. Но попасть туда сейчас очень затруднительно. 
> Нет, это не там.


 я там была 100 лет назаднадо психануть и выбраться...схожу с дистанции

----------


## Jorjic

> я там была 100 лет назаднадо психануть и выбраться...схожу с дистанции


 Пожалуй, сейчас это реально только с помощью диггеров.

----------


## Hvarshat

Может в районе Деволановского спуска?

----------


## Ronny

А может это район Балковской, какой-то из спусков на Балковскую?

----------


## vieanna

Ок. Тогда - Карантинный, например.

----------


## Jorjic

> Может в районе Деволановского спуска?


 Район примерно определили. Ищем дом.

----------


## Ronny

Деволановский спуск 1?

----------


## vieanna

Этот?

----------


## Jorjic

> Этот?


 Нет, не он. Я сказал, что район этот, а не спуск.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот эта лестница находится недалеко от искомого двора.

----------


## Omega

Польский спуск?

----------


## Jorjic

> Польский спуск?


 Да, он самый. А дом?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Да, он самый. А дом?


 Дом №10

----------


## Jorjic

> Дом №10


 10-й номер - это там где сфотографирована лестница. А загаданный ранее двор?

----------


## victor.odessa

> 10-й номер - это там где сфотографирована лестница. А загаданный ранее двор?


 Возможно это двор на ул.Польской, а через него спуск на Польский спуск №8 (маленькая тёмная парадная).

----------


## Jorjic

> Возможно это двор на ул.Польской, а через него спуск на Польский спуск №8 (маленькая тёмная парадная).


 Да, совершенно верно. Почему-то я этот двор обнаружил только вчера, хотя в том районе бывал часто. Вход со спуска, действительно, малозаметный. А с улицы, наоборот, слишком шикарный, чтобы заподозрить наличие такого двора.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Да, совершенно верно. Почему-то я этот двор обнаружил только вчера, хотя в том районе бывал часто. Вход со спуска, действительно, малозаметный. А с улицы, наоборот, слишком шикарный, чтобы заподозрить наличие такого двора.


 Заходящие со спуска вооружитесь фонариком (темно) и смотрите под ноги (лестница старая и отсутствуют перила), да и вообще... грязно.

----------


## Пушкин

Ребята, вы чего это же наш знаменитый Дом - Колодец - Польская№5. Вход со спуска открыли? Он был закрыт какое то время...

----------


## Jorjic

> Ребята, вы чего это же наш знаменитый Дом - Колодец - Польская№5. Вход со спуска открыли? Он был закрыт какое то время...


 Нет, речь шла не о 5-м номере, а о 3-м. 
Вход со спуска, так же, как и с улицы иногда бывает открыт, а иногда нет. Кодовый замок открывается при наличии некоторой сноровки.

----------


## Пушкин

> Этот?


 
Это №3
А ваше фото - №5 :smileflag: 


А всё - вернулся назад и понял что вы имели ввиду. :smileflag: 

Ив том и втом дворе есть выходы на Польский спуск.

----------


## vieanna

> Это №3
> А ваше фото - №5
> 
> 
> А всё - вернулся назад и понял что вы имели ввиду.
> 
> Ив том и втом дворе есть выходы на Польский спуск.


 Да, я поэтому и спросила.

----------


## Jorjic

> Да, я поэтому и спросила.


 Я в Вашем фото этот двор не опознал. Мне показалось, что это №3, но по Деволановскому спуску. Может быть, номер я путаю, но это двор между Деволановским и Польским. Если я ошибся, приношу свои искренние извинения.

----------


## vieanna

Jorjic, ради бога, я тоже была не уверена. Не вгоняйте в краску. Вот № 5, а по Деволановскому идет №1, а дальше до 7 только свалки.

----------


## Jorjic

> Jorjic, ради бога, я тоже была не уверена. Не вгоняйте в краску. Вот № 5, а по Деволановскому идет №1, а дальше до 7 только свалки.


 Ну что Вы, при чем тут краска. Я вдруг, с подачи Пушкина, подумал, что я ошибся и не признал Ваш правильный ответ. Ну а номера домов в этом районе - это вообще темное дело. Да и не это главное. Главное увидеть и показать собеседникам эту красоту и своеобразие.

----------


## Скрытик

Переместил сюда:
Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять (*)

----------


## mlch

> Переместил сюда:
> Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять (*)


 Нормально, только нужно попросить *vieanna* дополнить первый пост из перенесенных, чтобы было понятно - о чем речь идет.

----------


## vieanna

хорошо, только утром)

----------


## kravshik

продолжаем- где приземлилось НЛО ??

----------


## verda

Да не НЛО это, а спускаемый подводный аппарат на территории гидробиологической станции Университета, да?

----------


## recon

> Да не НЛО это, а спускаемый подводный аппарат на территории гидробиологической станции Университета, да?


 Проще говоря - станция напротив яхт клуба на трассе здоровья  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

> Да не НЛО это, а спускаемый подводный аппарат на территории гидробиологической станции Университета, да?


 молодец что узнал,но не будь такой серьезной...сразу так с небес на землю....это прикол-уточняю.


и Рекон тоже узнал,спасибо

----------


## kravshik

где конечная..со спящей охраной???

кто помнит??

----------


## Kariatida

парк Шевченко?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> парк Шевченко?


 Заброшеный парк, возле дельфинария. А ведь какой можно было восстановить музей под открытым небом!

----------


## vieanna

> Заброшеный парк, возле дельфинария. А ведь какой можно было восстановить музей под открытым небом!


 Это Юморине посвященный садик Вы имеете в виду?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

ага...
садик?

----------


## vieanna

не садик, часть склона. "Юморинленд", не помню точного названия. Тот, что построил Павловский.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

"Юморинленд"!!! сама не могла вспомнить )))

----------


## Kariatida

Именно "Юморинленд" он и называется! Там много всего прикольного, там же, насколько я помню, и "Yellow submarie", и куча всего!

----------


## kravshik

кто следующий,а то всем разгадывать понравилось,а я хочу тоже поразгадывать,а то сам еще размышлизмы на ночь подкину....

----------


## Viktoz

> Именно "Юморинленд" он и называется!


 А до этого в 97 году этот троллейбус стоял в горсаду возле бывшего бара А.Павловского - "Воронцов". В нем сначала сидела охрана "снежного городка"  - если кто помнит такой., а когда снег растаял и Павловский готовил Юморину  - тогда в нем  продавили билеты на все представления в театрах города  в честь 1-го апреля.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

где находится этот единорог?

----------


## Katrusya

Аркадия, бар рядом с Ассоль, не помню его название

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Аркадия, бар рядом с Ассоль, не помню его название


 Правильно!

----------


## Katrusya

А как же все таки он называется?  :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> А как же все таки он называется?


 об этом история умалчивает :smileflag:

----------


## Elastika

Знаком Вам домик?

----------


## Пушкин

[QUOTE=Katrusya;9194896]А как же все таки он называется?  :smileflag: [/QUOTEПо моему какая то то лошадь... :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Знаком Вам домик?


 ни Орфей возле оперного?

----------


## Elastika

> не Орфей возле оперного?


 Да, это именно он. А раньше я на этом месте на санках каталась, потом ёлками засадили и вот теперь вырос дом.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Да, это именно он. А раньше я на этом месте на санках каталась, потом ёлками засадили и вот теперь вырос дом.


 дом красивый, но лучше бы его поставили в другом месте. Там было и без него хорошо. А сейчас на нём надстроили какую то смотровую площадку

----------


## Jorjic

> Да, это именно он. А раньше я на этом месте на санках каталась, потом ёлками засадили и вот теперь вырос дом.


 А у меня в доме на этом месте жили друзья. Балкон выходил в Пале-Рояль, а вход был из переулка.

----------


## vieanna

А лучше бы не вырос

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> А у меня в доме на этом месте жили друзья. Балкон выходил в Пале-Рояль, а вход был из переулка.


 новострой занял собою ещё и газон пососедству

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

раз вы такие всезнающие, тогда следующий вопрос : с крыши какого дома сняты эти фото?

----------


## Elastika

Я жила там совсем рядышком, и очень хорошо знаю эти места, ну и соответственно очень много знакомых в округе были. Мне даже как-то удалось прогулять школу на крыше оперного театра.

----------


## Jorjic

> новострой занял собою ещё и газон пососедству


 И на месте того газона тоже стоял дом. А в переулок из Пале-Рояля вела узенькая лестница между этим домом и театром. По-моему, она есть в фильме "Белеет парус одинокий".

----------


## vieanna

Софиевская-Торговая - со школы?
Да, точно, - увидела второй снимок.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Софиевская-Торговая - со школы?
> Да, точно, - увидела второй снимок.


 всё то вы знаете. Я даже не успел все фотографии разместить
Если не сложно, поставьте  *vieanna* +

----------


## vieanna

мы глазастые

----------


## Jorjic

> всё то вы знаете. Я даже не успел все фотографии разместить
> Если не сложно, поставьте  *vieanna* +


 Совсем не сложно. Поставил.

----------


## Viktoz

> Если не сложно, поставьте  *vieanna* +


 (+)

Не успел,   я же на Щепкина жил там.

----------


## vieanna

Спасибо, что-то много мне одной.

Я нашла на днях интересный объект - впервые увидела, но из-за дождя никак не сфотографирую. Может, завтра...

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

на какой улице этот двор?
 (номер не помню)

----------


## vieanna

Может, Гоголя? Или Канатная с окнами на парк? Судя по количеству новых окон, они на море обращены?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Может, Гоголя?


 снова попадание прямо в цель!
начало Гоголя

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

где стоит этот паровозик?

----------


## Elastika

А может это спуск Жанна Лябурб ближе к Суворова, если стоять спиной к морю, то по правой стороне.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> А может это спуск Жанна Лябурб ближе к Суворова, если стоять спиной к морю, то по правой стороне.


 нет

----------


## vieanna

может, с внутренней стороны вокзала - где "Олейна"?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> может, у вокзала - где "Олейна"?


 нет

----------


## vieanna

может, в районе Сортировочной?

----------


## Elastika

Последнее сообщение, это я пыталась ответить на прошлую загадку, а где паровозик я честно, не знаю. Думаю, что в районе Французского бульвара, где санатории, но это только предположение

----------


## vieanna

явно пьедестал от девушки с веслом или пионера. Может, у нас есть дом отдыха железнодорожников?
или в их больнице?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Последнее сообщение, это я пыталась ответить на прошлую загадку, а где паровозик я честно, не знаю. Думаю, что в районе Французского бульвара, где санатории, но это только предположение


 это правильное предположение

----------


## Vaita

Санаторий железнодорожников)

----------


## Elastika

Может это там где "Дача", к сожалению не помню как называется(

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Санаторий железнодорожников)


 а как его полное название? Я честно говоря не сильно разбираюсь в их названиях

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Может это там где "Дача", к сожалению не помню как называется(


 Дача-это санарий Чкалова (так говорит Дубль гис). А паровозик находится рядом, на территории сан. Белая акация.В общем , Вы правы!

----------


## osip

названный ранее железнодорожников и есть Белая акация

----------


## vieanna

а еще?

----------


## Elastika

> Дача-это санарий Чкалова (так говорит Дубль гис). А паровозик находится рядом, на территории сан. Белая акация.В общем , Вы правы!


 Спасибо, я прсто запуталась в названия, что за чем идёт "Магнолия" , "Белая Акация", "Чкалова" или наоборот, хотя очень часто там гуляла, а запомнить не могу

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

откуда сделан этот снимок?

----------


## denn-73

10 фонтана

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> 10 фонтана


 нет

----------


## vieanna

С 9-й, это "Мирный" торчит?

----------


## Elastika

Дача Ковалевского

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

С 9-й, это "Мирный" торчит?

Дача Ковалевского

______________________________

нет и нет

----------


## Elastika

Тогда, может санаторий "Россия"

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Тогда, может санаторий "Россия"


 и снова нет

----------


## Elastika

Канатная дорога.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Канатная дорога.


 тепло, но скажите точнее

----------


## WRC

фр. бульвар

----------


## Скрытик

Но это Французский бульвар?

----------


## SaMoVar

7 фонтана.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Но это Французский бульвар?


 да

----------


## Скрытик

С какой-то школы кажется снимали.

----------


## Elastika

Отрада, что-то больше ничего на ум не приходит

----------


## WRC

Шампанский пер.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Отрада, что-то больше ничего на ум не приходит


 здание высокое (24 этажа -подсказка). Их на Фр. бульваре немного (1 только комплекс)

----------


## Скрытик

Ну тогда стиконовские дома.
Универ.

----------


## SaMoVar

Французский бульвар 22/30 - строящийся комплекс? Вид на Дунаева?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Шампанский пер.


 в общем вы правы. Эти здания строит Стикон, 4 по 24 этажа. Построено только 2 штуки. Университетский городок.
Я там квартиру смотрел :smileflag: 



к кружке указана фотогалерея , вход бесплатный, дверь со стороны Шампанского переулка

----------


## WRC

> в общем вы правы. Эти здания строит Стикон, 4 по 24 этажа. Построено только 2 штуки. Я там квартиру смотрел


 Спасибо, я узнал именно по цвету крыши этого дома которая обведена на фотке...

----------


## Elastika

Слишком долго искала название( Жаль, но зато теперь точно запомню

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

кстати рядом, в здании биологического факультета находится Зоологический музей. Кажется там есть и огромный скелет кита (полный скелет (27,5 м) красного кита). Товарищ ,с присущей ему наглостью,  побывал в музее, ключи находятся у одного из преподавателей. Меня там ещё не было. Многие студенты о музее даже и не знают ничего

http://nature.web.ru/db/msg.html?mid=1152309

----------


## Скрытик

> кстати рядом, в здании биологического факультета находится музей ископаемых. Кажется там есть и огромный скелет кита. Товарищ ,с присущей ему наглостью,  побывал в музее, ключи находятся у одного из преподавателей. Меня там ещё не было. Многие студенты о музее даже и не знают ничего


 Он работает кротом?  :smileflag: 
Этот скелет закопан в земле вроде ))))

----------


## Elastika

> кстати рядом, в здании биологического факультета находится музей ископаемых. Кажется там есть и огромный скелет кита. Товарищ ,с присущей ему наглостью,  побывал в музее, ключи находятся у одного из преподавателей. Меня там ещё не было. Многие студенты о музее даже и не знают ничего


 Я знаю, я там была, нас со школой туда водили и кита тоже помню.

----------


## vieanna

> кстати рядом, в здании биологического факультета находится Зоологический музей. Кажется там есть и огромный скелет кита. Товарищ ,с присущей ему наглостью,  побывал в музее, ключи находятся у одного из преподавателей. Меня там ещё не было. Многие студенты о музее даже и не знают ничего
> 
> http://nature.web.ru/db/msg.html?mid=1152309


 да, есть такой. вряд ли мы сойдем за студентов, но попасть, по-моему, не сложно  :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> да, есть такой. вряд ли мы сойдем за студентов, но попасть, по-моему, не сложно


 по моему , вахтёр советовала вначале позвонить. Вроде пускают в музей после 14 .00

----------


## vieanna

> по моему , вахтёр советовала вначале позвонить. Вроде пускают в музей после 14 .00


 ...и до утра. "Ночь в музее"...

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

откуда сделан этот снимок?

----------


## Elastika

Вот так вот ещё пару фотографий и мы будем знать где Вы квартиру приобретёте.
В районе "Космо"

----------


## Jorjic

> кстати рядом, в здании биологического факультета находится Зоологический музей. Кажется там есть и огромный скелет кита (полный скелет (27,5 м) красного кита). Товарищ ,с присущей ему наглостью,  побывал в музее, ключи находятся у одного из преподавателей. Меня там ещё не было. Многие студенты о музее даже и не знают ничего
> 
> http://nature.web.ru/db/msg.html?mid=1152309


 В главном здании на Дворянской еще есть палеонтологический музей. Тоже малоизвестный, но очень интересный. Кроме прямого назначения, интересен еще и тем, что сохранен интерьер музея с раньшего времени.
В древние советские времена это был один из аттракционов во время выборов - туда пускали всех желающих.

----------


## vieanna

это с Черняховского, наверное?

----------


## Elastika

Ой, нет. Это наверное Пасмитного там на углу дом есть на повороте на 7Фантана

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> В главном здании на Дворянской еще есть палеонтологический музей. Тоже малоизвестный, но очень интересный. Кроме прямого назначения, интересен еще и тем, что сохранен интерьер музея с раньшего времени.
> В древние советские времена это был один из аттракционов во время выборов - туда пускали всех желающих.


 о, так может и 17 туда получится попасть?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

ни Космо, ни Черняховского, пи Посмитного. Рядом. Скажите станцию Б. Фонтана!

----------


## Elastika

7 фонтана

----------


## vieanna

> В главном здании на Дворянской еще есть палеонтологический музей. Тоже малоизвестный, но очень интересный. Кроме прямого назначения, интересен еще и тем, что сохранен интерьер музея с раньшего времени.
> В древние советские времена это был один из аттракционов во время выборов - туда пускали всех желающих.


 им, мне кажется, Усенко заведует (раньше, по-моему, ключи у него были?)

----------


## Elastika

или 8

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Вот так вот ещё пару фотографий и мы будем знать где Вы квартиру приобретёте.


 это сделать гораздо проще. Достаточно посмотреть статистику моих сообщений

----------


## Kariatida

даже, кажется, 6,5 станция

----------


## vieanna

давайте торговаться. 6-я.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> или 8


 нет

----------


## VHana

4-5-я

----------


## Miami

с Варламова?Знаю там еть ещё центр анг.языка
Добрый вечер всем

----------


## Elastika

нет всё таки 8, там дом на 7ой 16ти этажный видно, я жеж там жила

----------


## Elastika

торгуемся)
9ая

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> давайте торговаться. 6-я.


 торг закончен вашим правильным ответом. Этот дом находится напротив бювета, на Жаботинского. Адрес ему дали - Фонтанская дорога , на которую не выходит ни 1 стена дома
Справа на фото виден дом "Подкова", 6.5 Фонтана

----------


## vieanna

ура! всем спокойной ночи!

----------


## Elastika

Спокойной ночи и спать пойду.

----------


## SaMoVar

В Зоологическом часто бывал. Если меня напрячь - могу устроить доступ. Теоретически. А можно про палеонтологический поподробнее?

----------


## Скрытик

> В главном здании на Дворянской еще есть палеонтологический музей. Тоже малоизвестный, но очень интересный. Кроме прямого назначения, интересен еще и тем, что сохранен интерьер музея с раньшего времени.


 Мне дико стыдно, но я даже не знаю о таком. Хотя излазил корпуса Физинститута, Химфака и подвалы, где делали лабораторные вдоль и поперек  Прятали от нас что ли?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> ура! всем спокойной ночи!


 споки. Может во сне разгадаете , а утром скажите?
Где сделан снимок ? (территория Одессы,включаем логику)

----------


## Скрытик

Ботанический сад Университета.

----------


## SaMoVar

По логике - Ботсад.

----------


## Jorjic

> Мне дико стыдно, но я даже не знаю о таком. Хотя излазил корпуса Физинститута, Химфака и подвалы, где делали лабораторные вдоль и поперек  Прятали от нас что ли?


 Третий этаж главного корпуса. Только что уточнил у сына - из-за музея нет даже сквозного прохода по этажу.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Ботанический сад Университета.


 Правильно. Если не сложно поставьте *Скрытик*  и  *SaMoVar*  +

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> По логике - Ботсад.


 вход 7 гр. и приятная прогулка обеспечена :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Третий этаж главного корпуса. Только что уточнил у сына - из-за музея нет даже сквозного прохода по этажу.


 Я там экзамены вступительные сдавал, может и видел. Туда еще лестница почти винтовая вроде идет. Но про музей услышал в первый раз.

----------


## Jorjic

> Правильно. Если не сложно поставьте *Скрытик*  и  *SaMoVar*  +


 Нет проблем. Сегодня я на раздаче.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Третий этаж главного корпуса. Только что уточнил у сына - из-за музея нет даже сквозного прохода по этажу.


 не подскажите, как проще попасть в музей?

----------


## Jorjic

> Я там экзамены вступительные сдавал, может и видел. Туда еще лестница почти винтовая вроде идет. Но про музей услышал в первый раз.


 Вот вам и преимущество советской избирательной системы. :smileflag: 
Правда, меня туда впервые отвели родители, но во время выборов и сам бегал туда часто. Благо, рядом с домом.

----------


## Jorjic

> не подскажите, как проще попасть в музей?


 Не знаю подробностей. Сын говорит, что часто видит там какие-то экскурсии.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

где стоит этот бронепоезд?

----------


## Miami

Краян?

----------


## victor.odessa

> где стоит этот бронепоезд?


 На запасном пути.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> На запасном пути.


 логично. + за хорошее чувство юмора.
Продолжаем отгадывать.
Не Краян

----------


## Маргарита

Черноморского казачества

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Черноморского казачества


 нет. А любители Совиньёна отчего молчат, желающие прикупить сотку по 5?  :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

я вернулась, и все равно не знаю. Это элеватор?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> я вернулась, и все равно не знаю. Это элеватор?


 это типа трансформаторная будка (версия)По крайней мере на ней знаки , не подходи-убьёт и кабель из земли идёт (на фото виден)

----------


## vieanna

> нет. А любители Совиньона отчего молчат, желающие прикупить сотку по 5?


 Вы это так, к слову, или в том районе?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Вы это так, к слову, или в том районе?


 это прозрачный намёк всем,а прямое обращение к Скрытику

----------


## Скрытик

Не, не помню 
Может рыбпорт?

----------


## vieanna

следствие зашло в тупик...

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Не, не помню 
> Может рыбпорт?


 нет, проще. Я от этого вагона пешкарусом в Совиньён пошёл, а там меня не гостеприимно встретили

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> следствие зашло в тупик...


 такая огромная достопримечательность, а никто не знает .  Сейчас фото , сделанное недалеко, выложу

----------


## Скрытик

Неужели в Черноморке возле "круга"?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Неужели в Черноморке возле "круга"?


 именно!
в 50-100 метрах от вагона

----------


## Miami

да ладно возле круга?????это где же?У меня там Дача, а я,тупица,не знаю? :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> да ладно возле круга?????это где же?У меня там Дача, а я,тупица,не знаю?


 нужно провести следственный эксперимент :smileflag:  Фото февраля 2009. Может вагон уже и на металлом сдали?
По трамвайным путям в сторону рыбпорта

----------


## Miami

Исследую всё вокруг винной будки со 2 фото :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

откуда сделано это фото?

----------


## Jorjic

Софиевский спуск?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Софиевский спуск?


 нет

----------


## Jorjic

> Исследую всё вокруг винной будки со 2 фото


 Что там будка? Какая там была винарка! Какую там наливали Лидию!

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Что там будка? Какая там была винарка! Какую там наливали Лидию!


 такие восторженные отзывы о вине! Аж самому захотелось попробовать :smileflag:

----------


## Miami

> такие восторженные отзывы о вине! Аж самому захотелось попробовать


 сейчас там исключительнийший "шмурдяк" :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> откуда сделано это фото?


 С какого-нибудь высотника на Базарной?

----------


## Скрытик

Парк Шевченко?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> сейчас там исключительнийший "шмурдяк"


 перехотел :smileflag:

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> С какого-нибудь высотника на Базарной?


 да, высотка из красного кирпича, Базарная*Белинского

менее удачное фото с того же дома

----------


## Maksy

с б.арнаутской 15?

----------


## Miami

Веры Инбер?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> с б.арнаутской 15?


 нет,не институт

----------


## mlch

> откуда сделано это фото?


 Дома на месте завода Кирова

----------


## Maksy

Та ну, пока у меня вся картинка загрузилась, я ответил, передумал, решил исправить, посмотрел количество правильных ответов и опять передумал. Короче - нельзя ли фотки меньше делать?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Дома на месте завода Кирова


 да, ещё 1 фото

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Та ну, пока у меня вся картинка загрузилась, я ответил, передумал, решил исправить, посмотрел количество правильных ответов и опять передумал. Короче - нельзя ли фотки меньше делать?


 можно , но лучше заказать скоростной инет :smileflag: 
У меня грузятся на 5 секунд, мне казалось, что и у других тоже

----------


## Jorjic

> сейчас там исключительнийший "шмурдяк"


 На месте той будки какой-то пункт вторсырья или еще какой-то бомжатник.

----------


## Скрытик

> можно , но лучше заказать скоростной инет


 Не, реально неудобно, хотя бы в 2 раза меньше.

----------


## Jorjic

> можно , но лучше заказать скоростной инет


 У меня 5Мб, но все равно скучно ждать.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Не, реально неудобно, хотя бы в 2 раза меньше.


 хорошо, но уже в следующий раз. У меня браузер Опера, всё сужает на ширину экрана

----------


## Miami

> На месте той будки какой-то пункт вторсырья или еще какой-то бомжатник.


 На фото кусочек буки из сруба-это наливайка
А за ней металлическая-это таки "сэконд-хенд" :smileflag:

----------


## Maksy

и опять таки базарная?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> и опять таки базарная?


 да, это к предыдущей загадке, вдогонку. Фото с того же дома

----------


## Jorjic

> На фото кусочек буки из сруба-это наливайка
> А за ней металлическая-это таки "сэконд-хенд"


 Вот в металлической и была. Там и сардельку давали на закусон.

----------


## vieanna

На каком доме такой рельеф?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

На территории киностудии, дача Сан-Донато?

----------


## vieanna

нет, к сожалению...

----------


## Ronny

Базарная?

----------


## vieanna

нет

----------


## GEBO

Торговая/Княжеская,40 ?

----------


## vieanna

Да!
Ну Вы молодец, я снимаю шляпу...

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

Вопрос знатокам: что это за здание?  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## osip

может санаторий "Россия"?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

нет. 
Вы это здание очень хорошо знаете. Может, разве что, с другого ракурса  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

[QUOTE=Капитан Врунгель.;9217511]Вопрос знатокам: что это за здание?  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag: 
Возможно это один из корпусов инфекционной больницы, Пастера,5.

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Возможно это один из корпусов инфекционной больницы, Пастера,5.


 нет. Всё куда проще  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> нет. Всё куда проще


 Приморский бульвар? Горисполком ?

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Приморский бульвар? Горисполком ?


 это правильный ответ!
Фасад



поставьте пожалуйста *victor.odessa* +  , у меня не получается

----------


## osip

Уже )

----------


## Jorjic

Это, конечно, на загадку не тянет, но просто любопытно.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Это, конечно, на загадку не тянет, но просто любопытно.


 парк шевченко в прошлые времена ? : )

----------


## Pinky

В Аркадии фонтан.

----------


## Jorjic

> В Аркадии фонтан.


 Да, конечно.

----------


## Sergey_L

Добрый вечер всем! Впервые принимаю участие в этой теме. Думаю, разгадаете быстро. Место любопытное.

----------


## vieanna

Таи площадка освещается? Стадион?

----------


## Sergey_L

Снято с улицы, а что за забором, я сам бы хотел знать ))

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

> Снято с улицы, а что за забором, я сам бы хотел знать ))


 судя по звезде, там военный склад размещался либо что то похожее

----------


## Vaita

Это не Ольгиевская, напротив Масок? Забор ограждающий бывшую синагогу

----------


## vieanna

нет

----------


## Jina

> Это, конечно, на загадку не тянет, но просто любопытно.


 Обратите внимание,как красиво оформлена клумба!

----------


## Vaita

Что-то до боли знакомое

----------


## Скрытик

Уважаемые! Мы не задаем загадок до того как будет разгадана предыдущая!!!

----------


## Elastika

> Добрый вечер всем! Впервые принимаю участие в этой теме. Думаю, разгадаете быстро. Место любопытное.


 Может это спуск Маринеско?
Или в парке Шевченко Стадион?

----------


## Sergey_L

Нет.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Добрый вечер всем! Впервые принимаю участие в этой теме. Думаю, разгадаете быстро. Место любопытное.


 Возможно это район Бугаёвки ?

----------


## Sergey_L

не совсем. вот подсказка - в красном круге как раз то, что на фото.

----------


## Maksy

нашёл на болгарской

----------


## Vita.Lek

> нашёл на болгарской


 Мне кажется, не совсем Болгарская. Это ул. Алексеевская напротив сквера Мизикевича.

----------


## Sergey_L

Правильно! Было бы интересно узнать что там раньше располагалось? Кто в курсе?

----------


## vieanna

и что там?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Правильно! Было бы интересно узнать что там раньше располагалось? Кто в курсе?


 Я на Вас удивляюсь. Вы хотите узнать и не называете точного адреса. Будем гадать или искать? Назовите улицу и № дома.

----------


## Vita.Lek

Адрес прошлой загадки ул. Алексеевская, 3. 
Пока Вы гадаете, что там было, предлагаю новую загадку:

----------


## Katrusya

*Vita.Lek*, Успенская, между Александровским пр. и Екатерининской

----------


## vieanna

Это сталинка.  Базарная?

----------


## Старая яхна

> Правильно! Было бы интересно узнать что там раньше располагалось? Кто в курсе?


 Это хоз.двор  бывшего клуба завода им. Иванова (?) кажется. Но , то что это был клуб - точно. Я там в хоре пела  А во дворе (именно этом) во время войны и оккупации была артезианская скважина (папа рассказывал)

----------


## Katrusya

Проверила, это Успенская 56

----------


## Velena

> *Vita.Lek*, Успенская, между Александровским пр. и Екатерининской


 100%

----------


## Vita.Lek

> *Vita.Lek*, Успенская, между Александровским пр. и Екатерининской


 Абсолютно верно! Ну Вы даете  :smileflag:

----------


## Katrusya

Надеюсь, загадать можно?
На скорость

----------


## vieanna

Нежинская

----------


## Vita.Lek

Быть может врата в какой-нибудь ликёроводочный типа Шустова?

----------


## Katrusya

> Быть может врата в какой-нибудь ликёроводочный типа Шустова?


 Правы только в том, что это, таки да, врата. Но уж явно не Шустова  :smileflag: .

----------


## Капитан Врунгель.

Б. Арнаутская, кузнечная фирма?

----------


## Velena

Это вход в Пантелеймоновское подворье )

----------


## vieanna

> Это вход в Пантелеймоновское подворье )


 да, похоже

----------


## Katrusya

> Это вход в Пантелеймоновское подворье )


 Я его называю Свято-Пантелеймоновский монастырь  :smileflag: .
Поставьте, плиз, Велене плюсик. Я уже не могу.

----------


## Vita.Lek

> Поставьте, плиз, Велене плюсик. Я уже не могу.


 Готово)

----------


## Katrusya

Где живет этот ангелочек?
*Vita.Lek*, спасибо.

----------


## Vita.Lek

Пассаж?

----------


## mlch

> Где живет этот ангелочек?
> *Vita.Lek*, спасибо.


 Арка Ланжерона!

----------


## Katrusya

> Арка Ланжерона?


 Совершенно верно !

----------


## Velena

> Интересно - какой же дом в центре Одессы украшают такие скульптуры?


 На  предыдущую страницу зайдите и узнаете)

----------


## J-sound

Интересно - какой же дом в центре Одессы украшают такие скульптуры?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

а вот то либо Пассаж, либо что-то в том районе на Приображенской или Екатериненской )ближе к Греческой).
Но уж очень частовиденные "лица" ))

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Например, Приображенская, 23

----------


## OdGen

Екатерининская, 9 - дом братьев Лантье.

----------


## J-sound

> ... что-то в том районе на Приображенской или Екатериненской )ближе к Греческой).
> Но уж очень частовиденные "лица" ))


 Очень близко

----------


## J-sound

> Екатерининская, 9 - дом братьев Лантье.


 Совершенно верно!!!

----------


## J-sound

Вот этот дом

----------


## lazyden

что это?  :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> что это?


  :smileflag:  дом, улица, фонарь, машина  :smileflag: 

а можно выложить фото так, чтобы его можно было увеличить и посмотреть?

----------


## Viktoz

Кроме Средней и Вегера больше ничего на ум не приходит

----------


## Tancovschitsa

а мне пришёл на ум район Пирговской - где-то там есть такие "объёмные" столбы (как на фото возле правого края)

----------


## SaMoVar

Столбов этих наверняка нет уже..
Здание находится на спуске. Подскажите хоть  - сохранилось ли здание до нынешних времён?

----------


## lazyden

*SaMoVar*
Сохранилось  скажу больше - это ВУЗ  :smileflag:

----------


## Kariatida

возле краяна. что ли? (идиотьська мысля, но первое. что пришло на ум)

----------


## Viktoz

> *SaMoVar*
> Сохранилось  скажу больше - это ВУЗ


  Бывшая партийная школа на пл 10-го Апреля???

----------


## lazyden

> Бывшая партийная школа на пл 10-го Апреля???


 Нет  :smileflag:

----------


## Miami

училище им.Маринеско?

----------


## GEBO

Аграрный университет на Пантелеймоновской?

----------


## lazyden

Чувствую, что кроме учащихся в этом ВУЗе, никто не узнает где это.. те маленькие деревья, которые на этой фотке, сейчас уже высотой с крышу.. да и все обставлено будками с шаурмой и «форнетти»

----------


## Miami

Если будки с шаурмой и Форнетти, то это или Стройка или Педин

----------


## flyer-korowka

Это корпус Академии Связи в переулке Топольского.
ПыСы Я не училась в этом ВУЗе :smileflag:

----------


## lazyden

> Это корпус Академии Связи в переулке Топольского.
> ПыСы Я не училась в этом ВУЗе


 Правильно!  :smileflag:  а точнее
Бывший главный корпус Одесского Электротехнического Института Связи
сейчас 1-й лабор. корпус Академии Связи!  :smileflag:  Старопортофранковская/пер. Топольского

----------


## flyer-korowka

главный и единственный на то время!

----------


## lazyden

> Если будки с шаурмой и Форнетти, то это или Стройка или Педин


 а где там возле Педина будки с шаурмой? что-то не припомню..

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Чувствую, что кроме учащихся в этом ВУЗе, никто не узнает где это.. те маленькие деревья, которые на этой фотке, сейчас уже высотой с крышу.. да и все обставлено будками с шаурмой и «форнетти»


 Да! Будки с шаурмой - сильная подсказка!!!  Угадать после этого не сложно  :smileflag: 

П.С. Я училась в юр. академии  :smileflag:

----------


## flyer-korowka

> Правильно!  а точнее
> Бывший главный корпус Одесского Электротехнического Института Связи
> сейчас 1-й лабор. корпус Академии Связи!  Старопортофранковская/пер. Топольского


 а мне плюсик не выдали за переулок Топольского

----------


## Viktoz

> а мне плюсик не выдали за переулок Топольского


 (+)  поставил.

----------


## verda

А мне - еще за НЛО

----------


## vieanna

> А мне - еще за НЛО


 поставила!

----------


## J-sound

Где стоит (стоял) этот памятник? Заодно, самому бы хотелось узнать, к чему он был приурочен ))))

----------


## Ronny

Санаторий им. Чкалова

----------


## J-sound

> Санаторий им. Чкалова


 Верно! А как на счёт второго вопроса? Информацией не владеете, что за памятник?

----------


## Jorjic

> Верно! А как на счёт второго вопроса? Информацией не владеете, что за памятник?


 А девушка с веслом? Мир, труд, жвачка!

----------


## mlch

> Верно! А как на счёт второго вопроса? Информацией не владеете, что за памятник?


 Ну, памятником я бы его называть не стал.  :smileflag: 
Гипсовый "символ" дружбы народов.
Там еще азиат слева был.
Сейчас - только негр узнаваем. У европейца уже головы нет.

----------


## VikZu

Это еще с головой. Лето 2008.

----------


## mlch

Вот такая загадка. 
Где это? 

Как мне кажется - загадка сложная, поэтому подскажу сразу. 
Это - относительно известное нежилое здание, уже больше ста лет использующееся по одному и тому же назначению.  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вот такая загадка. 
> Где это? 
> Как мне кажется - загадка сложная, поэтому подскажу сразу. 
> Это - относительно известное нежилое здание, уже больше ста лет использующееся по одному и тому же назначению.


 Да, уж.., загадали Вы нам на ночь загадку. Предполагаю, что это учебное заведение. К примеру - Грековка со двора?

----------


## mlch

> Да, уж.., загадали Вы нам на ночь загадку. Предполагаю, что это учебное заведение. К примеру - Грековка со двора?


 Ну вот так всегда.
Интрига не удалась.
Именно Грековка, со второго двора!
Еще и плюсик не добавляется за правильный ответ. 
Помогите кто нибудь!

----------


## flyer-korowka

Поставила.

----------


## Ronny

Между прочим, мне положен плюс за прошлую загадку

----------


## mlch

> Между прочим, мне положен плюс за прошлую загадку


 Ну, раз положен - выдадим!  :smileflag:

----------


## MISleading

> Между прочим, мне положен плюс за прошлую загадку


 нам не жалко))

----------


## Ronny

Спасибо за плюсы, только мне и одного хватило бы

----------


## Jorjic

Думаю, что это будет несложно, есть явная подсказка. Но все же вдруг мне показалось интересным. Где находится этот фрагмент фасада?

----------


## Скрытик

Александровский?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Думаю, что это будет несложно, есть явная подсказка. Но все же вдруг мне показалось интересным. Где находится этот фрагмент фасада?


 Сквер Кирова?

----------


## Maksy

екатериненская /ланжероновская

----------


## Jorjic

> екатериненская /ланжероновская


 Это не угловое здание, а второе от угла. Но, в общем, правильно.

----------


## Jorjic

Только что нашел в сети. Я понимаю, что узнаваемо, но все же... Где это?

----------


## Maksy

Гаванная, музей

----------


## Jorjic

> Гаванная, музей


 Конечно. Опять он узнал. У меня запас плюсиков закончился. Помогите!!!!

----------


## Maksy

А где такая штука?

----------


## Jorjic

> А где такая штука?


 Гоголя?

----------


## Maksy

нет

----------


## Скрытик

> Конечно. Опять он узнал. У меня запас плюсиков закончился. Помогите!!!!


 Помог

----------


## Скрытик

Преображенская?

----------


## Velena

Базарная

----------


## Maksy

Спасибо. Нет, не в ту сторону движемся...

----------


## Pumik

Богданова
пока нашла фотку уже правильно ответили)))

----------


## Este

Коблевская, 20 / пер.Богданова, 2

это возле Нового рынка, угол Коблевской пер. Богданова, номера домов посмотрела по 2ГИСу

----------


## Maksy

> Коблевская, 20 / пер.Богданова, 2
> 
> это возле Нового рынка, угол Коблевской пер. Богданова, номера домов посмотрела по 2ГИСу


 точно

----------


## Este

Вроде похоже...

----------


## Este

Pumik, я Вам поставлю плюсик, сама пока нашла, аж занервничала  :smileflag: 
Ваш пост в итоге всё равно первый получился  :smileflag:

----------


## Este

И таки да, фотография Pumik совпадает с фото на загадке, потому что сделана со стороны переулка Богданова, а я фотографировала со стороны улицы Коблевской  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Pumik, я Вам поставлю плюсик, сама пока нашла, аж занервничала 
> Ваш пост в итоге всё равно первый получился


 я не претендую)))
я просто редактировала первый ответ и для достоверности искала фото, так что сначала я ответила Ольгиевская, а уж потом вспомнила...

----------


## Pumik

где вот такой грозный лев?

----------


## shmidt-ua

Канатная

----------


## Pumik

нет

----------


## Elastika

Екатерининская?

----------


## Pumik

нет, в другую сторону

----------


## Joozy

может Льва Толстого?

----------


## Pumik

> может Льва Толстого?


 оч близко

----------


## Joozy

а может тогда Новосельского или Тираспольская?

----------


## Pumik

Все вокруг да около

----------


## Joozy

Соборка?))

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Нежинская?!

----------


## Pumik

> Соборка?))


 нет
в предыдущем квадрате, двор проходной и вход в смежный двор с уже названной ранее улицы

----------


## Alternativa

Спиридоновская

----------


## Joozy

ща какой-нибудь Каретный переулок окажется)

----------


## Pumik

> Спиридоновская


 да, это Спиридоновская
вход так же с 88 номера по Новосельского.
В школе на физ-ре нас заставляли наматывать круги Толстого/Кузнечная/Спиридоновская/Новосельского, вот через это двор типа срезали, потом поняли, что не особо то и срезается)))
в этом дворе сохранился колодец для сбора воды.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> нет
> в предыдущем квадрате, двор проходной и вход в смежный двор с уже названной ранее улицы


 В таком случае поддерживаю




> Спиридоновская


 14 номер?!

P.S. Опоздал )) А еще в том дворе была классная детская площадка и в бомбоубежище постоянно проходили какие-то военные мероприятия...

----------


## Pumik

> В таком случае поддерживаю
> 14 номер?!
> P.S. Опоздал )) А еще в том дворе была классная детская площадка и в бомбоубежище постоянно проходили какие-то военные мероприятия...


 бомбоубежище не знаю, где именно? когда я путешествовала по тем подвалам, там уже бомжи подживали

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> бомбоубежище не знаю, где именно?...


 В 1-й или 2-й парадной, справа от арки, при входе со Спиридоновской.
Не слишком мудрено написАл?  :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

опоздала, вы второй день гуляете по моему району..)))) и все без меня...хоть поставлю плюсики.

----------


## shmidt-ua

Продолжая тему львов.
Где это ?

----------


## flyer-korowka

Это маленький Лёвчик на Екатерининской/Греческой - их там много - маленьких и худеньких?

----------


## shmidt-ua

А вот и нет !   :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Продолжая тему львов.
> Где это ?


 какой-то зеленый фон а-ля "вырви глаз" наталкивает на мысли о прибрежной зоне с кафешками...
 Ланжерон.

----------


## shmidt-ua

Далекова-то будет

----------


## Kariatida

На Французском, может?

----------


## shmidt-ua

Это чуть ближе   :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

Аркадия

----------


## Ronny

Может в Аркадии?

----------


## shmidt-ua

Нет, не Аркадия, но ...

----------


## Pumik

> Нет, не Аркадия, но ...


 санаторий в районе Французского?

----------


## Ronny

9 фонтана?

----------


## denn-73

точно такиеже лвы стоят у магазина на углу Новосельского и Тираспольской

----------


## shmidt-ua

> точно такиеже лвы стоят у магазина на углу Новосельского и Тираспольской


 И с зеленым фоном ?

----------


## Pumik

на Тенистой

----------


## shmidt-ua

> на Тенистой


 Если тенистая, значит много зелени ?

----------


## Pumik

смотря, что вкладывать в понятие зелень...
район хоть тот?

----------


## Kariatida

> смотря, что вкладывать в понятие зелень...
> район хоть тот?


 Там той Тенистой-то - 2 метр в длину) вроде, там нет таких, я там одно время через день бывала, и как раз по всей улице и проходила - не помню там таких зверей. Может, они где то ближе к Музкомедии поселились?

----------


## shmidt-ua

> смотря, что вкладывать в понятие зелень...
> район хоть тот?


 Район другой, но где-то рядом

----------


## Pumik

пр Шевченко

----------


## shmidt-ua

> пр Шевченко


 
А хде ?

----------


## Ronny

Довженко - Гагарина, где-то тут?

----------


## shmidt-ua

Нет, не Гагарина

----------


## shmidt-ua

> пр Шевченко


 


> Довженко - Гагарина, где-то тут?


 Да, возле магазина в районе остановки "Довженко" и немного в сторону парка Победы (бывший "Ленина").

Плюсик обоим поставлю завтра

----------


## Pumik

> Да, возле магазина в районе остановки "Довженко" и немного в сторону парка Победы (бывший "Ленина").
> 
> Плюсик обоим поставлю завтра


 это они их, наверное, недавно туда примостили...
Что б еще такое добавить, вазы, львы, можно еще тумбу какую-то присобачить, от дизайнеры)))

----------


## Pumik

вот это я понимаю веСЧь...
дракончики, где?

----------


## Kariatida

На Пушкинской?

----------


## denn-73

Канатная

----------


## Pumik

нет, но все рядом

----------


## denn-73

может М. Арнаутская? (точно видел)

----------


## Pumik

нет

----------


## shmidt-ua

гостиница Красная

----------


## Ronny

На Екатерининской?

----------


## shmidt-ua

> это они их, наверное, недавно туда примостили...
> Что б еще такое добавить, вазы, львы, можно еще тумбу какую-то присобачить, от дизайнеры)))


 Да нет , осенью 28 ноября сфотал и сейчас на месте стоят (правда ни к селу, ни к городу ... )

----------


## Pumik

нет, это было в пределах Канатной и Пушкинской

----------


## Ronny

Может Базарная?

----------


## Pumik

нет

----------


## Velena

Троицкая?

----------


## Pumik

> Троицкая?


 конечно
дом Петрококино 1893 год

----------


## denn-73

вот ещё загадка:

----------


## vieanna

ну так, на всякий - Княжеская?

----------


## Velena

Подсказку дайте, плиз)

----------


## denn-73

вот вам подсказка

----------


## Maksy

Дерибасовская в начале?

----------


## Ronny

Медин?

----------


## shmidt-ua

ул Пастера

----------


## Jorjic

Ул. Софиевская, 21.

----------


## denn-73

> Ул. Софиевская, 21.


 абсолютно точно

----------


## Jorjic

Даже не загадки ради, а просто, чтобы полюбоваться. И все же - где эта улица, где этот дом?

----------


## Дудка

Быть может Тираспольская угол Новосельского (Франца Меринга)

----------


## piryur

Отражение в окнах (внизу справа) интересное

----------


## Jorjic

> Быть может Тираспольская угол Новосельского (Франца Меринга)


 Нет, не там.

----------


## Jorjic

> Отражение в окнах (внизу справа) интересное


 Я не стал убирать. Отгадаете - на здоровье.

----------


## osip

переулок Маяковского, 3

----------


## Jorjic

> переулок Маяковского, 3


 Да, вдруг вот такая вот красота, кто-то взялся и отреставрировал.

----------


## Скрытик

> Да, вдруг вот такая вот красота, кто-то взялся и отреставрировал.


 Был уверен что это он (малых часто из музыкалки забирал), только год назад он был только  частично отреставрирован. А потом редко голову подымал, хотя каждое утро их прямо под ним их высаживаю в школу  :smileflag:

----------


## piryur

Вот такая лестница имеется  Как Вы думаете, где она находится?

----------


## Пушкин

> Вот такая лестница имеется  Как Вы думаете, где она находится?


 Может это школа какая та???

----------


## piryur

Нет, не школа...

----------


## Kariatida

На Гайдара?

----------


## piryur

Нет, совсем не Гайдара, это самый что ни есть центр города.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вот такая лестница имеется  Как Вы думаете, где она находится?


 Это не на территории инфекционной больницы, Пастера,5?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вот такая лестница имеется  Как Вы думаете, где она находится?


 Или Пастера,11 / Ольгиевская,11 -?

----------


## piryur

> Или Пастера,11 / Ольгиевская,11 -?


 Абсолютно точно! Пастера угол Ольгиевской, окна, если я не ошибаюсь, Деканата иностранных учащихся медуниверситета.
+1

----------


## piryur

Ну, а теперь на скорость  :smileflag:

----------


## Maksy

Ришельевская/жуковского

----------


## piryur

> Ришельевская/жуковского


 Правильно! "Желтый дом" на Жуковского  :smileflag: 
+1

----------


## kravshik

и где это такое интересное,мрачное,вроде крепости....

----------


## Kariatida

Тоже Пастера?

----------


## Maksy

пер. маяковского

----------


## kravshik

холодно

----------


## Elastika

похоже на больницу какую то

----------


## Atelman

может дом на Артилерийской (Среднефонтанская площадь) из красного кирпича?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Может район Пересыпи?

----------


## Л.С.Д.

11-я больница на Слободке

----------


## VikZu

Зона на Краснова? или где то в районе Товарной?

----------


## Viktoz

Суворова, или мельница на Пересыпи

----------


## Elastika

Трамвайное депо?

----------


## alim

Артучилище?

----------


## victor.odessa

> и где это такое интересное,мрачное,вроде крепости....


 Это может быть Приморская,4. Здание бывшего ЖД ведомства - станция Одесса-Порт. Вид со стороны порта.

----------


## kravshik

нет совсем не в той степи.....может найду подсказку 
.,чтобы интереснее было.......

----------


## VHana

Школа милиции на Белинского

----------


## xifedor

Кузнечная?

----------


## kravshik

маленькая подсказка,на ночь..........

----------


## Pumik

Романа Кармена 11, остатки пивзавода

----------


## kravshik

> Романа Кармена 11, остатки пивзавода


 молодец узнала!

подсказка помогла или так узнала??? просто интересно

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

а я думала, что-то с трамваями связанное))

----------


## piryur

На скорость

----------


## vieanna

Литературный музей, Ланжероновская 2

----------


## piryur

Ну нет, холодновато, но рядом

----------


## vieanna

школа Столярского?

----------


## piryur

Нет, в другую сторону

----------


## victor.odessa

> На скорость


 Здание банка на Дерибасовской/ Ришельевской

----------


## piryur

> Здание банка на Дерибасовской/ Ришельевской


 А вот теперь точно- Нацбанк  :smileflag:  
+1
P.S. Не получается... помогите, кто может

----------


## alim

Эх- не успела!  :smileflag:  Как всегда 
P.S. +1 поставила.

----------


## kravshik

Узнаете??? ..........        я думаю что это попроще...





рельсы в никуда или природа побеждает........

----------


## flyer-korowka

Рельсы по Слободке проложены?

----------


## Elastika

19 трамвайчик? С 16БФ до 411Батареи?

----------


## piryur

Может быть круг на 16-й станции?

----------


## strelecia

Ближние мельницы, остатки рельс 11 и 30 трамвая.

----------


## Kariatida

по пути на 411 батарею?

----------


## kravshik

> Ближние мельницы, остатки рельс 11 и 30 трамвая.


 Скорее на Дальних мельницах остатки 11 и 30 ,но не там....

----------


## kravshik

Едем не в ту степь............прозжаем мимо, и Слободки и 19 трамвайчика.....и Дальнихх мельниц..........

----------


## Пушкин

"Район" ул. Цветаева (в конце)???

----------


## kravshik

> "Район" ул. Цветаева (в конце)???


 а вот товарищ Пушкин ,таки да приехал по назначению,ветка которая ведет с ЖД -трамвайного гейта.....(оттуда попадали на трамвайную ветку,те трамваи которые приехали по ЖД дороге в Одессу).

судя по зарослям,трудно у нас с обновками,да и разгружали их в последнее время на пересыпи.

----------


## kravshik

Что дальше разгадываем.....???

----------


## piryur

> а вот товарищ Пушкин ,таки да приехал по назначению,ветка которая ведет с ЖД -трамвайного гейта.....(оттуда попадали на трамвайную ветку,те трамваи которые приехали по ЖД дороге в Одессу).
> 
> судя по зарослям,трудно у нас с обновками,да и разгружали их в последнее время на пересыпи.


 Ого, это в р-не Алексеевской площади?

----------


## kravshik

> Ого, это в р-не Алексеевской площади?


 Если интересно,могу потом еще пару фоток подкинуть ,как это все выглядит нынче....

----------


## Pavel71

Очень интересно. 100 лет там не был. Если есть, подкиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## piryur

Поддерживаю!

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Вот такая класнючая лестница. Где? (ну если там вообще кто-то был )) )

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вот такая класнючая лестница. Где? (ну если там вообще кто-то был )) )


 Наличие чистых, выкрашенных ставен (родных) на окнах и цветов на подоконниках указывает на то, что свободно посетить данную парадную не представляется возможности. Я думаю, что на входе сидит бабулька, либо на дверях хороший кодовый замок. В противном случаи парадная имела бы другой вид, если это жилой дом. Я думаю, что без намёка Вам не обойтись.

----------


## Скрытик

> Вот такая класнючая лестница. Где? (ну если там вообще кто-то был )) )


 Деволановский?

----------


## kravshik

Пожарная часть,Александровский участок(Бывший),лестница внутри в подъезде....

----------


## Tancovschitsa

пока нет

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Наличие чистых, выкрашенных ставен (родных) на окнах и цветов на подоконниках указывает на то, что свободно посетить данную парадную не представляется возможности. Я думаю, что на входе сидит бабулька, либо на дверях хороший кодовый замок. В противном случаи парадная имела бы другой вид, если это жилой дом. Я думаю, что без намёка Вам не обойтись.


 А я и не думала обходиться без подсказок!  :smileflag: 
Первая уже вот - это ответ на ваш глубокий анализ "происходящего".

№ раз - ни замка на двери, ни бабульки за ней (во всех возможных вариациях). И это, таки-да, дом не жилого назначения. Но попасть туда может каждый желающий.

№ два - думаю, удивляясь относительно хорошему, вы предполагаете дом "увидеть" в центре и зря!

ну... пока хватит!
позже ещё подскажу ))

----------


## vieanna

> № два - думаю, удивляясь относительно хорошему, вы предполагаете дом "увидеть" в центре и зря!


 А где, на Котовского?

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> А где, на Котовского?


  : ))

да,  на посёлке вряд ли

такие "чёрные" как их раньше называли, лестницы пока ещё сохранились во многих старых домах,    ,парадная лестница была по центру двора  - мраморная, с маленькими колечками в углах ступенек для крепления бронзовых штанг для прижатия ковровых дорожек , , отсюда и пошло название  - "парадная" , (сейчас и в спальных районах это тоже называется  - парадная, хотя какая ж она парадная с этими окурками, запахами, грязью) а в углах двора были входы на чёрные лестницы- лестницы из литого чугуна, когда по ним поднимаешься - они издают неповторимый звук с эхо,  ,при каждом шаге  - "буууум"  , , . , выход на чердак и в подвал был именно с чёрных лестниц, и дверь на площадке на чёрной лестнице обычно вела в кухню, для черни,  , 

спасибо автору за фотку, этот наша маленькая - настоящая РОДИНА, которая , увы исчезает


а по теме, странно что это не в центре, может монастырь на фонтане ??

----------


## Jina

По такой приблизительно лестнице я поднималась как-то в доме по Бунина,рядом с мостом.Но дом был жилой.А высота в квартирах-более 5 метров.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> А где, на Котовского?


 кардинально! ))

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> По такой приблизительно лестнице я поднималась как-то в доме по Бунина,рядом с мостом.Но дом был жилой.А высота в квартирах-более 5 метров.


 я больше чем уверена, что там не такой "разгон" между пролётами, а всё намного скромнее, как во всех домах в центре.
Не каждый себе мог позволить такую потерю площади.
А потолки действительно высокие, но вроде не 5 метров

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> : ))
> 
> ...такие "чёрные" как их раньше называли, лестницы пока ещё сохранились во многих старых домах,    ,парадная лестница была по центру двора  - мраморная, с маленькими колечками в углах ступенек для крепления бронзовых штанг для прижатия ковровых дорожек , , отсюда и пошло название  - "парадная"... 
> 
> а по теме, странно что это не в центре, может монастырь на фонтане ??


 не ожидала, что фотография вызовет такие эмоции. Я рада.
Сапсибо за ликбез. Всё не могла понять с того времени, когда приехала в Одессу, почему обычные подъезды называют "парадными". Теперь знаю ))

Монастырь - далековато. Но уже в ту сторону от центра

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> я больше чем уверена, что там не такой "разгон" между пролётами, а всё намного скромнее, как во всех домах в центре.
> Не каждый себе мог позволить такую потерю площади.
> А потолки действительно высокие, но вроде не 5 метров


 такая же лестница, только из мрамора с таким же большим разгоном между этажами в старом корпусе водного института, кстати, кто нибудь знает историю этого здания? интересно

----------


## Tancovschitsa

понятно, даю следующую подстазку.
Это здание неким образом определяет, каким будет наше настоение и самочувствие.
Стоит в глубине, а попасть в него можно через эту калитку

----------


## osip

Подсказка наводит на мысль о гидрометеорологическом центре

----------


## Пушкин

> Подсказка наводит на мысль о гидрометеорологическом центре


  В натуре... Здания на против похоже на "Украину"... :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> кардинально! ))


 Кардинально несогласным может быть только кардинал  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

а так?
(наружная сторона ворот)

----------


## mlch

> такая же лестница, только из мрамора с таким же большим разгоном между этажами в старом корпусе водного института, кстати, кто нибудь знает историю этого здания? интересно


 Это здание построено для одесского института благородных девиц.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Подсказка наводит на мысль о гидрометеорологическом центре


 ладно! сдаюсь!
Долго придумывала фразу-подсказку и всё-равно сразу спалилась
Да енто оно!
Извините, не сфотографировала само здание (оно в глубине на первом фото), а там ещё родная деревянная крыша есть!

получите по заслугам +1 ))

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Кардинально несогласным может быть только кардинал


 а я его дочь! у нас это наследственное

----------


## Tancovschitsa

нате вам балкончик! (думаю, на скорость)

----------


## Katrusya

ул. Греческая?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

нет

----------


## kravshik

Успенская ,угол Дегтярной

----------


## Tancovschitsa

из названого правильно только "угол"  :smileflag:

----------


## Elastika

Богдана Хмельницкого?

----------


## Pumik

Пушкинская

----------


## WRC

Успенская/Екатерининская

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Пушкинская


 это пока ближе всего

----------


## Pumik

Канатная
если честно ориентируюсь на угловое здание и знак остановка запрещена, у нас такое добро в большем количестве на Пушкинской, Канатной, Ришельевской.

----------


## Пушкин

> а я его дочь! у нас это наследственное


 Дочь кардинала - танцовщица???? О 21век - о нравы... :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

М.Арнаутская?

----------


## vieanna

> Дочь кардинала - танцовщица???? О 21век - о нравы...


 "...Мы все глядим в Наполеоны..."  :smileflag:

----------


## Pavel71

Базарная?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Ставлю + *Pumik* за Канатную
*Скрытик* и *Pavel71* что называется "зажали" - это Б.Арнаутская/Канатной.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Дочь кардинала - танцовщица???? О 21век - о нравы...


 Да-да! o tempora, o mores!
Папинька были так недовольны, когда узнали.

----------


## Joozy

> нате вам балкончик! (думаю, на скорость)


 я такой внимательный,каждый день там прохожу и ни разу не видел :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> такая же лестница, только из мрамора с таким же большим разгоном между этажами в старом корпусе водного института, кстати, кто нибудь знает историю этого здания? интересно


 Вы имеете в виду здание, которое видно с ул. Дидрихсона? Тогда это институт благородных девиц. Смотрим здесь http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/raznoe/9123.php

----------


## Пушкин

> Да-да! o tempora, o mores!
> Папинька были так недовольны, когда узнали.


 Фамилия папеньки случайно не Боделан?


 (простите за офф, но думая частичка иронии не помешает в наши сурьЁзные дни)

----------


## VHana

> я такой внимательный,каждый день там прохожу и ни разу не видел


 А я как раз каждый день на него смотрю, когда дорогу перехожу. Сразу узнала его !

----------


## Jina

> Вы имеете в виду здание, которое видно с ул. Дидрихсона? Тогда это институт благородных девиц. Смотрим здесь http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/raznoe/9123.php


 Спасибо С интересом прочла по ссылке статью об этом институте.

Помогите поставить плюсик с благодарностью. У меня не получается.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Фамилия папеньки случайно не Боделан?


 он скорее из "серых", а мой папинька "белый"  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

Такое сохранилось еще к счастью в некоторых местах,а вот это одно из них,знакомо??

----------


## Маргарита

Аркадия, центральная аллея, спасательная станция

----------


## kravshik

Молодец узнала,твой ответ дает тебе право "На купание в море без пальто")))

----------


## Маргарита

спасибо )))  я до лета подожду, ок?

----------


## Pumik

еще есть на Фонтане 12 и 14 станции

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Вы имеете в виду здание, которое видно с ул. Дидрихсона? Тогда это институт благородных девиц. Смотрим здесь http://vo.od.ua/rubrics/raznoe/9123.php


 спасибо

----------


## SaMoVar

На скорость

----------


## OdGen

> Спасибо С интересом прочла по ссылке статью об этом институте.
> 
> Помогите поставить плюсик с благодарностью. У меня не получается.


 


> спасибо


 Пожалуйста! А вот и первая статья в "Вечерней Одессе" про институт благородных девиц http://www.vo.od.ua/rubrics/raznoe/9031.php и само фото покрупнее. 


Фотографию эту, хранящуюся в его семье, одессит С.Н. Якобчук подарил в редакцию "Вечерки" (вот уж действительно есть бескорыстные люди!).

А теперь вопрос для тех, у кого есть хорошие фото этого здания, кто там бывает или будет в ближайшее время: действительно ли фото сделано у этого здания, или у какого другого? Судя по всему, фото сделано в период 1917-1920 годов, а в это время институт могли "попросить" из занимаемого ими десятилетиями зданиями.

----------


## Kariatida

дом - стена, адрес точный не помню((  Кажись. Воронцовский переулок. 11
Беру свои слова обратно((((( после детального рассмотрения - похоже. но не то!

----------


## Маргарита

> На скорость


 Серова, 41

----------


## SaMoVar

В яблочко

----------


## WRC

нус попробуем...

----------


## OdGen

Гоголя, 5 дом Фальц-Фейнов: Александра Ивановича (ум. 1908), затем в совместном владении его сыновей Анатолия и Бориса
(ответ через 2 минуты после загадки  :smileflag:  )

----------


## WRC

для человека знающего историю это не проблема...

а это...

----------


## Joozy

> Гоголя, 5 дом Фальц-Фейнов: Александра Ивановича (ум. 1908), затем в совместном владении его сыновей Анатолия и Бориса
> (ответ через 2 минуты после загадки  )


 а это там где атланты что-ли?

----------


## WRC

> а это там где атланты что-ли?


 именно...

----------


## xifedor

> а это...


 Ришельевская/Жуковского?

----------


## WRC

в точку...

----------


## vieanna

Да, где "Кардинал".

----------


## krust

Всем здрасте! Пустите и меня поиграть, пжалуйста.

Вот такая загадочная старинная надпись, которая пытается вылезти из под "новой" штукатурки.
 Если кто знает где это, тогда можно попробовать сыграть в "Поле Чудес" и по имеющимся буквам, отгадать само название на старой уличной рекламе?

----------


## Игорь Андреев

Молдаванка.

----------


## vieanna

а может, отобьем штукатурку аккуратно?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

какая-то там торговля...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Всем здрасте! Пустите и меня поиграть, пжалуйста.
> 
> Вот такая загадочная старинная надпись, которая пытается вылезти из под "новой" штукатурки.
>  Если кто знает где это, тогда можно попробовать сыграть в "Поле Чудес" и по имеющимся буквам, отгадать само название на старой уличной рекламе?


 Приморская / Армянский переулок

----------


## verda

Розничная или оптовая?

----------


## Viktoz

> Розничная или оптовая?


 Мне тоже показалось что оптовая торговля, хотя могу и ошибаться

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Пожалуйста! А вот и первая статья в "Вечерней Одессе" про институт благородных девиц http://www.vo.od.ua/rubrics/raznoe/9031.php и само фото покрупнее. 
> 
> 
> Фотографию эту, хранящуюся в его семье, одессит С.Н. Якобчук подарил в редакцию "Вечерки" (вот уж действительно есть бескорыстные люди!).
> 
> А теперь вопрос для тех, у кого есть хорошие фото этого здания, кто там бывает или будет в ближайшее время: действительно ли фото сделано у этого здания, или у какого другого? Судя по всему, фото сделано в период 1917-1920 годов, а в это время институт могли "попросить" из занимаемого ими десятилетиями зданиями.


 был там сегодня, сверял с этой фоткой, вроде именно оно. Похоже они сфотографировались возле левого флигеля, который со стороны Дидрихсона. Там, судя по всему, был центральный вход. Входная дверь с бронзовой ручкой  осталась ещё с тех времён. Берёшься за эту ручку , открываешь большую дубовую дверь- слышишь разговоры благородных девиц

----------


## krust

> Приморская / Армянский переулок


 Конечно. Дом на углу Армянского переулка. Более того, сохранился и указатель где переулок именуется Андросовским.
Второе слово однозначно ТОРГОВЛЯ. Первое ...АЯ, как варианты: розничная, оптовая, бакалейная, железная.

Интересно, а остались ли в городе ещё подобные "откровения" домов? Не считая http:http://*************/?p=40941

----------


## Jorjic

> Интересно, а остались ли в городе ещё подобные "откровения" домов? Не считая http:http://*************/?p=40941


 До недавнего времени еще стоял дом на Военном спуске, там была видна реклама бильярдной. Где-то у меня есть фото. Его уже тут выкладывали в загадках, если не ошибаюсь.

----------


## Trs

Всё было... Теперь и этого нет (Коблевская)

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Интересно, а остались ли в городе ещё подобные "откровения" домов? Н


 Выкладывала "Бумагу" в доме на Б. Арнаутской. Сейчас безуспешно(пока) пытаюсь найти пост.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Всё было... Теперь и этого нет (Коблевская)


 Круто! Вот это действительно жаль терять!
Закиньте фото сюда https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&page=89

----------


## OdGen

> для человека знающего историю это не проблема...
> 
> а это...


 ... а это - то, чего мы уже никогда не увидим. На фото - дом на Жуковского, 19 и Ришельевской, 24 до "реставрации" осенью 2008 года, в результате чего изуродовали башенку.

----------


## OdGen

> был там сегодня, сверял с этой фоткой, вроде именно оно. Похоже они сфотографировались возле левого флигеля, который со стороны Дидрихсона. Там, судя по всему, был центральный вход. Входная дверь с бронзовой ручкой  осталась ещё с тех времён. Берёшься за эту ручку , открываешь большую дубовую дверь- слышишь разговоры благородных девиц


 Ну и хорошо, раз оно!

----------


## Jorjic

> ... а это - то, чего мы уже никогда не увидим. На фото - дом на Жуковского, 19 и Ришельевской, 24 до "реставрации" осенью 2008 года, в результате чего изуродовали башенку.


 Уродование башенок - это хобби нынешних "реставраторов".

----------


## SaMoVar

На скорость.

----------


## georadar

> На скорость.


 Старопортофранковская угол Тираспольской?

----------


## SaMoVar

Нет.

----------


## Пушкин

Может Тирасполская угол Кузнечной???

----------


## vieanna

Может, на Княжеской, рядом с домом Буковецкого?

----------


## denn-73

Жуковского?

----------


## SaMoVar

Нет - никто не назвал ещё.

----------


## denn-73

а это случайно не Русский театр?

----------


## SaMoVar

Нет, но уже ближе.

----------


## Скрытик

Приморский бульвар?

----------


## osip

Дерибасовская/Гаванная

----------


## Elastika

Греческая угол Екатерининской?

----------


## Sergey_L

Может это Греческая? (Кстати именно там я увидел надписи под штукатуркой. Исторически - это период СССР, вернее УССР :smileflag:  Дом на углу Греческой Ришельевской. А 3,4 снимки сделаны на Пересыпи напротив конечной остановки 7 трамвая, и судя по букве Ъ в конце слова "разных" - это дореволюционная надпись. На втором окне видно продолжение)

----------


## Tancovschitsa

ну, дамы и господа, держитесь! Щас покушаю и такое выложу!

----------


## Ronny

> На скорость.


 Может Екатериненская площадь?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Дерибасовская/Гаванная


 Верно. Это Уточкино)))

----------


## Tancovschitsa

о! как знала, что справитесь!
Ну, теперь держитесь! 
Вот! (прошу прощения за качество)

----------


## vieanna

хорошая загадка,  с меня +, SaMoVar - спасибо!

----------


## krust

> А 3,4 снимки сделаны на Пересыпи напротив конечной остановки 7 трамвая, и судя по букве Ъ в конце слова "разных" - это дореволюционная надпись. На втором окне видно продолжение)


 Здорово  Завтра пойду смотреть!
А вот интересно, из того количества людей кто случайно, ненароком заметил подобные надписи, большинство тех которые ждут очередной непогоды, чтоб увидеть и узнать, что там дальше прячется под штукатуркой, или тех кто сетует на городские власти и нерадивых строителей??? 
Только, наверно, старым зданиям, впрочем как и пожилым людям, на закате своей жизни просто необходимо поделиться с окружающими эпизодами из своей молодости... И хорошо ещё если найдутся желающие выслушать, узнать и запомнить...

----------


## WRC

> о! как знала, что справитесь!
> Ну, теперь держитесь! 
> Вот! (прошу прощения за качество)


 это парадная что ли?)

----------


## shmidt-ua

Оперный

----------


## Скрытик

Дворянская - Садовая?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> это парадная что ли?)


 если так быстро нашли подвох, не знаю, что дальше будет!)))
Скажем так, это действительно внутри. Но здание "общественное" и многие там могли бывать. Но уж лучше там никому не приходилось бывать! )))

----------


## Tancovschitsa

для остальных. Один из вариантов - да )))

----------


## Скрытик

Неужели Валиховский?  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> для остальных. Один из вариантов - да )))


 Что значит один из вариантов - да?
Это больница на углу Садовой и Дворянской?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

што ж так мрачно сразу??
Нет.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Что значит один из вариантов - да?
> Это больница на углу Садовой и Дворянской?


 Ой, не так написала!!! 
Район одного из вариантов Оперный либо Садовая-Дворянская  - правильный.
Сори! ))

----------


## Tancovschitsa

вот кусочек фасада для подсказки

----------


## Скрытик

РОВД?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

тоже "весело"
 не оно ))

----------


## Скрытик

На главпочтамте нет такого? Хотя почему туда не нужно попадать?  :smileflag:

----------


## WRC

Здание по левую сторону на Решильевской между Бунина и Жуковского?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Главпочтамт у нас не оранжевенький снаружи.
А если там, где сделаны фото, люди не были ни разу, и для них там ничего не делалось, значит у них всё хорошо ))

----------


## Hvarshat

Может поликлиника на Пастера, 56?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

нет

----------


## Tancovschitsa

вот ещё лесница

----------


## Pumik

суд?

----------


## WRC

поликлиника какая то... административное здание

----------


## Tancovschitsa

И Ришельевская - нет, и Пастера - нет
и в ЖКС как раз-таки 1 раз побывать стоит - договор заключить! )))

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> суд?


 по сфере деятельности  - ближе к телу, т.е. делу ))

----------


## WRC

жесть)

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Пусть вам присниться отгадка!
Всем спокойной ночи!
До встречи утром

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> жесть)


 чего так?

----------


## Pumik

прокуратура

----------


## Hvarshat

Коблевская?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

нет.
Всё. ушла!

П.С. прокуратура не подчитяется минюсту!

----------


## Pumik

нотариальная контора на Ланжероновской

----------


## dimoil

Ласточкина, институт экспертиз

----------


## Alternativa

НИИ судебных экспертиз, на Ланжероновской?

----------


## Nomax

Успенская 83/85 ?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

dimoil, Alternativa - правильно!
ПОлучили по +!

----------


## WRC

поехали...

----------


## victor.odessa

> поехали...


 Территория бывшего завода или училища. Скажем...Богдана Хмельницкого,65, училище.

----------


## kravshik

двор "Аккумсервиса",на Прохоровской

в любом случае что-то таки промышленное,еще и часы такие раритетные совдеповские...!

----------


## Маргарита

это Приморский бульвар, со двора вход в поликлинику

----------


## WRC

> это Приморский бульвар, со двора вход в поликлинику


 таки да правильный ответ! приморский бульвар 12

----------


## kravshik

после всего,а мы думали задворки цеха.....

----------


## Маргарита

мне самой эти часы там очень-очень понравились ))) но фотика не было, а потом уже привыкла как-то.

----------


## kravshik

что-то знакомое,правда в таком месте ,где маловато народу проходит,но не совсем заброшенное....

----------


## WRC

> что-то знакомое,правда в таком месте ,где маловато народу проходит,но не совсем заброшенное....


 и впрям головоломка, я в таком месте небывал...  :smileflag:

----------


## Kariatida

Такая идиотская мысля - а это не Дом Русова?

----------


## Pumik

> что-то знакомое,правда в таком месте ,где маловато народу проходит,но не совсем заброшенное....


 а где у нас такое место, что маловато народу проходит?
какая-то пром зона?

----------


## kravshik

> Такая идиотская мысля - а это не Дом Русова?


 нет,не он

----------


## kravshik

> а где у нас такое место, что маловато народу проходит?
> какая-то пром зона?


 напополам с жилой застройкой,остатки цивилизации...

----------


## Kariatida

у меня не увеличивает((((((( будем думать методом тыка.... но это таки в центре?

----------


## kravshik

> у меня не увеличивает((((((( будем думать методом тыка.... но это таки в центре?


 нет не в центре,раньше было вообще окраиной......согласен немного тяжеловато,поэтому буду потихоньку подсказывать,находится в районе бывшего большого предприятия,обросло ЖД путями.

----------


## Pumik

что-то там далеко по линии 20 трамвая?

----------


## kravshik

нет ,до 20-ки далеко,уж очень,но теплее по тематике.....

----------


## WRC

может 2-ая застава?

----------


## Pinky

Это остатки бельгийской трамвайной остановки на Чернышевского возле Одессы-малой.

----------


## Kariatida

Где то возле Краяна, что ли?

----------


## Pinky

Да, совсем недалеко... Просто, в качестве загадки, совсем небольшой фрагмент, но детали очень характерные.

----------


## WRC

подземный переход какой-то...

----------


## kravshik

> Это остатки бельгийской трамвайной остановки на Чернышевского возле Одессы-малой.


 прямо в точку,спасибо,молодец...!!! узнал,видать видел тоже вживую....





именно на детали и был сделан упор...они действительно характерные..!

----------


## WRC

на скорость...

----------


## Velena

Софиевская, дворец Потоцких,он же Художественный музей

----------


## WRC

> Софиевская, дворец Потоцких,он же Художественный музей


 верно!

ну на последок...

----------


## Pumik

> верно!
> 
> ну на последок...


 канатный переулок/м.арнаутская

----------


## WRC

> канатный переулок/м.арнаутская


 нет...

----------


## Молодая пешеход

жуковского/просп. Мира? 
(вечно я забываю, где этот дом)

----------


## victor.odessa

> верно!
> ну на последок...


 Софиевская / пер. Ляпунова ?

----------


## shmidt-ua

В начале Преображенской

----------


## flyer-korowka

М,Арнаутскаяя/Екатерининская

----------


## Maksy

Горсад

----------


## WRC

> В начале Преображенской


 очень размыто...

----------


## vieanna

угол Софиевской и Преображенской

----------


## WRC

> угол Софиевской и Преображенской


 Права! + тебе и shmidt-ua

----------


## kravshik

Софиевская / пер. Ляпунова ? 

напротив музея!

----------


## Пушкин

Где? Наверное на скорость... :smileflag:

----------


## flyer-korowka

по дороге в Аркадию, в балке

----------


## Пушкин

> по дороге в Аркадию, в балке


  Да это рядом с Аркадиевской аллеей. :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

решетка то красивая.......

----------


## Jorjic

> ...решетка то красивая.......


 Пироговская, напротив Мариинской.

----------


## kravshik

> Пироговская, напротив Мариинской.


 Согласен уж сильно на виду,спасибо..

----------


## Trs

Хороший, красивый дом... А вот где?

----------


## Маргарита

Новосельского, ближе к Советской Армии

----------


## Trs

Да. Номер 100, если не ошибаюсь.

Выдайте кто-нибудь плюсик Маргарите, пожалуйста.

----------


## Viktoz

> Выдайте кто-нибудь плюсик Маргарите, пожалуйста.


 + Выдан  :smileflag:

----------


## Hvarshat

> Выдайте кто-нибудь плюсик Маргарите, пожалуйста.


 Плюсик поставила  :smileflag:

----------


## Маргарита

мне плюсики оптом поставили.  придется следующую загадку угадывать в обязательном порядке ))) 

Нет, я лучше поищу хорошую и загадаю...

----------


## vieanna

Где? на скорость

----------


## Maksy

Колонтаевская

----------


## vieanna

нет.
У нас дом "с одной стеной", не только в Воронцовском.

----------


## Richard_I

> Где? на скорость


 Баранова (практически угол Ольгиевской)?

----------


## vieanna

нет

----------


## victor.odessa

> Где? на скорость


 Осипова ?

----------


## vieanna

нет. Район - ближе всего к Баранова-Ольгиевской

----------


## Скрытик

Новосельского?

----------


## vieanna

> Новосельского?


 да, где?

----------


## Скрытик

Кажется 40.

----------


## vieanna

Скрытик прав! Новосельского 37.
поставьте + кто-нибудь, пожалуйста!

----------


## Маргарита

поставила

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Скрытик прав! Новосельского 37.
> поставьте + кто-нибудь, пожалуйста!


 круто! не знала, что у дома-стены есть братья! Спасибо!

----------


## Pumik

> круто! не знала, что у дома-стены есть братья! Спасибо!


 и много братьев, тут их когда-то перечисляли...

----------


## crupie

Просто нравится  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> Просто нравится


 задний план?)))

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> и много братьев, тут их когда-то перечисляли...


 видимо меня тогда не было ))

----------


## Joozy

> Просто нравится


 да,красиво её делают,только вчера проезжал там,таки работают :smileflag:

----------


## WRC

погнали...

----------


## Maksy

кирха собственно... домик на углу

----------


## vieanna

это школа лютеранская, знаю, что в ней учился Рихтер

----------


## WRC

что ж вы все угадываете сразу)))))

----------


## Maksy

работа такая.

----------


## vieanna

Тогда для Вас, Maksy, загадки нужно загадывать такие...
Почему такое молчание? Это как раз очень просто.

----------


## WRC

> работа такая.


 пр. Шевченко?

*vieanna*, черноморка?

----------


## vieanna

Нет.
Боже мой, Maksy, простите меня. Я сослепу приняла плитку за карту, и решила, что Вы картограф или что-то в этом роде. А это была загадка?!!!

----------


## Maksy

да загадка, нет не Шевченко

----------


## WRC

ну у меня верисии 411 либо Большевик, больше таких "плато" я не припомню...

----------


## Viktoz

Жевахова гора,  ул. Лиманная.

----------


## vieanna

> Жевахова гора,  ул. Лиманная.


 Да! Она! Вот вид чуть дальше в сторону Котовского

----------


## flyer-korowka

> работа такая.


 Что-то вроде этого есть или в пер. Каретном или рядом, в параллельном (названия не знаю его) если идти от Лютеранского переулка на площадь Льва Толстого.

----------


## Maksy

> Что-то вроде этого есть или в пер. Каретном или рядом, в параллельном (названия не знаю его) если идти от Лютеранского переулка на площадь Льва Толстого.


 Зачёт! Это каретный переулок

----------


## WRC

давайте кто первый встал того и тапки т.е. кто первый отгадал тому и плюсик

----------


## denn-73

музей Западно-Восточного искусства

----------


## WRC

> музей Западно-Восточного искусства


 детские шалости, согласен!))))

----------


## катерок

> детские шалости, согласен!))))


 здание бывшего КГБ на екатериненской

----------


## WRC

> здание бывшего КГБ на екатериненской


 мимо!

----------


## VHana

Ришельевская

----------


## Jorjic

> детские шалости, согласен!))))


 Как на Дерибасовской угол Ришельевской...©

----------


## VHana

> Как на Дерибасовской угол Ришельевской...©


 И мне так кажется!

----------


## WRC

Jorjic, VHana правы! вам по "+" =))))

----------


## kravshik

> давайте кто первый встал того и тапки т.е. кто первый отгадал тому и плюсик


 у нас так всегда и было...

----------


## WRC

> у нас так всегда и было...


 я в курсе=))

----------


## Jorjic

Вот такая советская символика.

----------


## катерок

> Вот такая советская символика.


 это на гоголя, угол сабанеев мост

----------


## Jorjic

> это на гоголя, угол сабанеев мост


 Нет, не там.

----------


## Ellsara

> Вот такая советская символика.


 ГЛАВНОЕ УПРАВЛЕНИЕ МВД УКРАИНЫ В ОДЕССКОЙ ОБЛАСТИ
65014, Одесса, ул. Еврейская, 12
779 4025
725 3216

----------


## Pumik

Екатериненская/Бебеля

----------


## Jorjic

Оба мимо.

----------


## Pumik

ришельевская/бунина

----------


## WRC

приморский бульвар

----------


## Ellsara

Прокуратура на Приморском?

----------


## Jorjic

Нет и нет. 
Не думал, что будет так сложно. Хотя трудно предположить на этом здании такую символику. Присмотритесь внимательно, что там еще, кроме  привычных символов.

----------


## Jorjic

> Прокуратура на Приморском?


 Там еще и прокуратура есть? Не знал.

----------


## Дудка

поштамт

----------


## Pumik

> Нет и нет. 
> Не думал, что будет так сложно. Хотя трудно предположить на этом здании такую символику. Присмотритесь внимательно, что там еще, кроме  привычных символов.


 что-то связанное с электричеством, электротранспортом? 
подсветка и кондиционер)))
управление железной дороги

----------


## Jorjic

> поштамт


 Да, именно он. Хотя здание проектировалось до революции.

----------


## Pumik

> Да, именно он. Хотя здание проектировалось до революции.


 никогда такого там не замечала(((

----------


## Ellsara

Угу, есть. Природоохранная.

----------


## Pumik

поразило это дерево, одно на весь двор, но зато какое, фасадное здание построенно примерно в 1880 году, дерево вероятнее всего ровесник.

----------


## shmidt-ua

Софиевская или Пастера.

А дереву не больше 50 лет

----------


## Pumik

> Софиевская или Пастера.
> 
> А дереву не больше 50 лет


 Пастера, на счет возраста спорить не буду, но эффектнее предполагать что 100 лет)))

----------


## mlch

> Да, именно он. Хотя здание проектировалось до революции.


 Почтамт был разрушен в войну и восстанавливался в 1950-е по измененному проекту.
Тогда, видимо, и символику изменили.

----------


## DRuLL

> поразило это дерево, одно на весь двор, но зато какое, фасадное здание построенно примерно в 1880 году, дерево вероятнее всего ровесник.


 По-моему это на Жуковского во дворе. В начале улицы, номер, кажись 4.

----------


## OdGen

> Да, именно он. Хотя здание проектировалось до революции.


 Открытие "дома одесской почтовой конторы и телеграфной станции" состоялось 24 апреля 1898 года. На снимке мы можем увидеть его первоначальный вид.

----------


## WRC

давайте попробуем...

----------


## Пушкин

Екатерининская/М. Арнаутская?

----------


## Скрытик

> Открытие "дома одесской почтовой конторы и телеграфной станции" состоялось 24 апреля 1898 года. На снимке мы можем увидеть его первоначальный вид.


 Вот еще. 
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=29&pos=113

----------


## WRC

> Екатерининская/М. Арнаутская?


 согласен похоже но не там  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> Вот еще. 
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=29&pos=113


 У меня в коллекции есть такая.

----------


## OdGen

> давайте попробуем...


 Княжеская, 40/Торговая, 24.

----------


## WRC

приятно что люди любят свой город!!! OdGen "+"

----------


## OdGen

> приятно что люди любят свой город!!! OdGen "+"


 Спасибо!  :smileflag: . И даже удается кое-что сохранить от разрушения. Так что мне самому себе есть за что поставить "+".

----------


## zhlobopotam

> поразило это дерево, одно на весь двор, но зато какое, фасадное здание построенно примерно в 1880 году, дерево вероятнее всего ровесник.


 Ага, Пастера, 14 номер... Знаем-знаем...

----------


## Jorjic

А такой домик где?

----------


## Pumik

это не двор Пастера/Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Jorjic

> это не двор Пастера/Старопортофранковская?


 Да, это самое начало Пастера. Вот этот дом с фасада.

----------


## Jorjic

А такая красота где? Не знаю, правильно ли, но решил ничего не маскировать.

----------


## Pumik

Белинского напротив Муз комедии

----------


## Jorjic

> Белинского напротив Муз комедии


 Да ну, даже неинтересно. Вот и плюсики уже закончились. Помогите, кто может!

----------


## xifedor

> Да ну, даже неинтересно. Вот и плюсики уже закончились. Помогите, кто может!


 Помогла :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

я не специально
вот двор, которого скоро может не быть.

----------


## Ellsara

Тещин мост, внизу оного...

----------


## Pumik

нет

----------


## victor.odessa

> я не специально
> вот двор, которого скоро может не быть.


 Переход с Польского,3 или 5  на Деволановский ?

----------


## Pumik

> Переход с Польского,3 или 5  на Деволановский ?


 правильно,только фото с Деволановского

----------


## Сергей К

> 


 это дом принадлежал гордскому голове Яхненко, сахорозаводчику, меценату, основателю I-й в Одессе паровой мельницы. Затем принадлежал  известному домовладельцу, благотворителю и меценату Когану. Тут был и "Когановский фонтан" - источник во дворе, и  "Когановские учреждения".
В 1912 году там были высшие женские медицинские курсы.

на этой фотографии я его слегка подретушировал поубирал ерунду со стен...


тут дом как он сейчас на самом деле и полностью- со вторым домом


а тут он же только в середине XIX века (слева)


построен вероятно по проекту  Франца Боффо... Хотя встречал информацию что это дом спроектирован самим Тома де Томоном.

----------


## victor.odessa

Вот дом Яхненко, именно здесь были первые высшие женские медицинские курсы.
Вложение 834791

----------


## Сергей К

С курсами я может и напутал, сорри. Есть строка - написано 1912 год высшие женские курсы. Источника, к сожалению, нет. Но одновременно и 1911 и 1913 года Вся Одесса указывают на то, что там продолжали быть Когановские учреждения. То что это дом Семена Яхненко - точно. Построен он в 1835 году. Указанный Вами дом - возможно Народное училище им. Белинского и постройки уже ХХ века.

----------


## vieanna

Этого уже нет. Думаю, вы сразу вспомните этот дом с одной стеной.

----------


## Игорь Андреев

Военный спуск.

----------


## vieanna

Да, я даже не скрывала ограду школы Столярского, это так, на память скорее. Вот еще вход во двор.

----------


## victor.odessa

> С курсами я может и напутал, сорри. Есть строка - написано 1912 год высшие женские курсы. Источника, к сожалению, нет. Но одновременно и 1911 и 1913 года Вся Одесса указывают на то, что там продолжали быть Когановские учреждения. То что это дом Семена Яхненко - точно. Построен он в 1835 году. Указанный Вами дом - возможно Народное училище им. Белинского и постройки уже ХХ века.


 Сергей, "Точно" не доказательство. Я думал, Вы в качестве доказательства приведёте работу Олега Губаря "Старые дома". На эту работу можно было сослаться, но у нас есть первоисточник-"Старая Одесса" Александра Дерибаса,с.268."Семён Степанович Яхненко". Внимательно прочтите. 

Возможно, указанный Вами дом, на каком то этапе жизни и принадлежал семье Яхненко, но будучи городским головой он владел особняком указанным А.Дерибасом, этот же дом посещал и Андрей Желябов, впоследствии ставший зятем С.С.Яхненко.

По поводу женских курсов- читайте А.Дерибаса, это первоисточник.

А разве мною отрицалось принадлежность зданий по Херсонской,1 и 3 Когану ?

----------


## Сергей К

Губарь указывает на то что дом Яхненко перешел к Когану - работа "Валиховский приют и Когановские Учреждения"
"С первым номером (речь об этом доме, Херсонская 1) тоже полная ясность — это частный дом весьма экзотического "фасона",
построенный по проекту небезызвестного Франца Боффо в 1835 году. Одним из его владельцев был, между прочим, известный 
предприниматель и общественный деятель, думец и городской голова Семен Яхненко. Впоследствии дом принадлежал Коганам, 
и в нем как раз помещались "дешевые квартиры". Фактически здесь три небольших дома, которые и носят нумерацию 1 и 3"
Для меня Губарь достаточный авторитет в краеведение, а для Вас?
 Дерибаса я представьте, читал, вроде даже внимательно и даже процитировал тут
А где именно там указано что он описывает дом на Вашей фотографии?
 "не то германская, не то английская архитектура" Перед домом, со стороны Херсонской, запущенный садик, со старыми деревьями, с сохранившейся 
каменной вычурной беседкой, с полусгнившими скамьями, а позади дома … большой сад уступами, в котором когда-то были яблони, вишни 
каштаны, тополи, дубы и благословенные акации." Где это указано? Читаем дальше - "Дом, в котором ныне ютятся курсы, " - посмотрите карту Дитерихса за
1894 год - под №36 Херсонского участка указаны "Когановские учереждения и Народное училище". Если у Вас нет, завтра скину сюда.




> А разве мною отрицалось принадлежность зданий по Херсонской,1 и 3 Когану ?


 А разве я говорил что Вы это отрицаете?

----------


## Kariatida

не спорьте))) лучше дайте загадочку!

----------


## Гигант

где находится этот домик?

----------


## Kariatida

на фонтане, что ли? путаюсь - армейская или артилерийская?

----------


## Гигант

> на фонтане, что ли? путаюсь - армейская или артилерийская?


 называйте пожалуйста улицу. Указанные вами -не она

----------


## Kariatida

уже и наругали((( буду думать - это я не думая кинула первое, что всплыло в голове) но по дислокации - таки фонтан7

----------


## Гигант

с районом-вы правы

----------


## Kariatida

я там проходила и не раз, это однозначно. но мой мозг как правило. зажимает информацию. если я сильно - сильно хочу вспомнить) так что отпускаю эту мысль)

----------


## Гигант

> я там проходила и не раз, это однозначно. но мой мозг как правило. зажимает информацию. если я сильно - сильно хочу вспомнить) так что отпускаю эту мысль)


 видимо с достойным мужчиной прогуливались, мозг был другим занят... :smileflag:

----------


## Kariatida

> видимо с достойным мужчиной прогуливались, мог был другим занят...


 нет. мозг сейчас занят)))))он у меня подлый - подсовывает информацию не тогда, когда она нужна... 
ну, это в начале фонтана - то ли вторая, то ли четвертая...

----------


## victor.odessa

Сергей, Вы начали со второго абзаца, а я с первого:"Знаете ли Вы дом, в котором ныне одесские высшие женские медицинские курсы, на конце Херсонской?" и далее по тексту.
А теперь, как Вы думаете, в каком из двух зданий жил и принимал гостей городской голова? В котором из них находились курсы? И ещё одна цитата: "Манежная улица начинается с территории, некогда занимаемой остзейским бароном А.Лехнером. Уцелел особняк Лехнера (Мечникова,2), построенный в 1833г. архитектором Филиппом Эльсоном, по другим источникам -Ф.Боффо. Затем особняк принадлежал легендарному городскому голове Семёну Степановичу Яхненко". В.П.Нетребский. Зайдите в это здание и сравните с описанием Дерибаса. Всё сходится.

----------


## Гигант

> нет. мозг сейчас занят)))))он у меня подлый - подсовывает информацию не тогда, когда она нужна... 
> ну, это в начале фонтана - то ли вторая, то ли четвертая...


 и так методом исключений :smileflag:  Не они

----------


## Kariatida

> и так методом исключений Не они


 Не. я до утра вспомню)))) моя мозга мне услужливо подсовывает правильные ответы и решения, когда они. как правило. не нужны)

----------


## flyer-korowka

Девятая станция

----------


## Kariatida

> Девятая станция


 а я знала, знала, что сейчас прилетит коровка и быстренько меня опередит)

----------


## Гигант

> Девятая станция


 9 станция большая..Улица?

----------


## flyer-korowka

не знаю. пусть будет Дмитрия Донского-Толбухина

----------


## Гигант

> не знаю. пусть будет Дмитрия Донского-Толбухина


 нет

----------


## flyer-korowka

тогда я спать пойду!

----------


## Ellsara

У меня стойкое ощущение, что похожий дом находится в районе улицы Канатной, пр. Гагарина. Там еще небольшой парк (посадка ,деревья в общем растут) с остановочкой 18 трамвая...

----------


## Гигант

> У меня стойкое ощущение, что похожий дом находится в районе улицы Канатной, пр. Гагарина. Там еще небольшой парк (посадка ,деревья в общем растут) с остановочкой 18 трамвая...


 может там похожий и есть :smileflag:  А что с нашим, фонтанским? :smileflag:  
Днём продолжим...

----------


## Pumik

в переулках от улицы Красных зорь, на одной из параллельных улочек сохранился забор подобной кладки.

----------


## Дудка

> где находится этот домик?


 Кажись такой домик стоит в переулке Красных зорь по левую сторону (ближе к городу, а не к морю) если идти в сторону ул. Литературной к Белому парусу. Там еще когда-то "Волга" во дворе стояла.

----------


## Гигант

> Кажись такой домик стоит в переулке Красных зорь по левую сторону (ближе к городу, а не к морю) если идти в сторону ул. Литературной к Белому парусу. Там еще когда-то "Волга" во дворе стояла.


 Правильно! На Литературной, в 50м от новостроя "Руслан и Людмила", по дороге к Б.П.

----------


## WRC

на старт, внимание, марш! :smileflag:

----------


## xifedor

Греческая?

----------


## Rico

Гоголевский дом?

----------


## WRC

> Гоголевский дом?


 он самый!

----------


## SaMoVar

поехали

----------


## vieanna

Ланжероновская,14 кафе "Сальери"

----------


## Kariatida

> Ланжероновская,14 кафе "Сальери"


  как ты могла?????????

----------


## SaMoVar

Верно!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Для меня Губарь достаточный авторитет в краеведение, а для Вас?


 Безусловно, и очень большой, но факты... Откроем Реестр памятников культурного наследия. Читаем. Пастера (Херсонская),1. Дом Бражинского, арх.Боффо, 1835 год. Вот он.
Вложение 837558
Тот же реестр. Мечникова (бульвар Внешний) угол спуска Херсонского. Особняк Лехнера, арх.Боффо,1833-1835гг. Вот фото.
Вложение 837586
Открываем первоисточник, т.е. Старая Одесса. А Дерибас "Дом, в котором ныне ютятся курсы, принадлежал остзейскому барону, а потом перешёл в собственность Семёна Степановича Яхненко.

Кто у нас был остзейским бароном? Лехнер. Где находился его дом согласно Реестру? Мечникова,2 Кому он был затем продан? Яхненко. Где находились высшие женские медицинские курсы? В доме Яхненко.

Об этом и пишет в своей статье "Манежная улица" В.П.Нетребский.

----------


## victor.odessa

Извините.
Вложение 837652Дом Бражинского

Вложение 837656Особняк Лехнера.

----------


## Aprilbest

По поиску нашёл одну загадку про сову, хочу предложить вторую. Может кто-то ещё обращал внимание на эту сову.


Где такая сова?

----------


## shmidt-ua

Екатериниская рядом с костелом

----------


## Aprilbest

> Екатериниская рядом с костелом


 Нет, нет! Не там сделано фото.

----------


## Trs

Нежинская, чётная сторона в 60-х номерах

----------


## Aprilbest

> Нежинская, чётная сторона в 60-х номерах


 В общем-то, правильно. Но хотелось бы немного уточнения, а то 60-е номера начинаются ещё между Толстого и Спиридоновской и идут до Тираспольской площади.
Хоть немного точнее месторасположение дома скажете?

----------


## Trs

Такое уточнение подойдёт?

----------


## Trs

Смотрите, модерн. Где такой?



Заранее просьба давать точный адрес (или хотя бы указывать квартал) - на этой улице есть похожий дом того же архитектора.

----------


## Aprilbest

*Trs*, хоть на фото-ответе не видно сову, но совершенно верно - это, то самое здание!

Это здание по адресу Нежинская 66.

Вот, более общие фото здания и совы:
  

В этом здании находится Еврейский музей Одессы:
Музей истории евреев Одессы «Мигдаль-Шорашим» был открыт в ноябре 2002 года одесским еврейским общинным центром «Мигдаль».

Вот немного информации с официального сайта музея:
Несмотря на свои небольшие размеры (экспозиционная площадь около 160 кв.м.), в настоящий момент музей «Мигдаль-Шорашим» является единственным в Украине еврейским музеем, уже на протяжении 5 лет осуществляющим все виды музейной деятельности. В музейных фондах находятся около 7000 единиц хранения (документы, фотографии, книги, газеты, открытки, религиозные и бытовые предметы, музыкальные инструменты, произведения искусства и др.). Из них более 1000 представлены в постоянной экспозиции.

----------


## Гигант

> *Trs*, хоть на фото-ответе не видно сову, но совершенно верно - это, то самое здание!
> 
> Это здание по адресу Нежинская 66.
> 
> 
> В этом здании находится Еврейский музей Одессы:
> Музей истории евреев Одессы «Мигдаль-Шорашим» был открыт в ноябре 2002 года одесским еврейским общинным центром «Мигдаль».


 это еврейское общество организовало экскурсии "Одесские дворики" или как то так. Начинали экскурсию именно с этого двора. В основном речь шла о еврействе в Одессе. Я хоть к этой нации и не принадлежу, но всё равно было познавательно и интересно

----------


## Гигант

> Смотрите, модерн. Где такой?
> 
> Заранее просьба давать точный адрес (или хотя бы указывать квартал) - на этой улице есть похожий дом того же архитектора.


 т.н. бельгийка. Точно не знаю, может Толстого, библиотека внизу

----------


## Trs

нет. но не так уж и далеко.

----------


## Гигант

> нет. но не так уж и далеко.


 может Толстого угол Каретного переулка?

----------


## Trs

и не она... это не Льва Толстого.

----------


## Гигант

> и не она... это не Льва Толстого.


 может Кузнечная, в квартале с "Зиркой"?

----------


## Pumik

Новосельского

----------


## Trs

Да. Кузнечная. Доходный дом Трандафиловой. Архитектор Фридрих Кюнер - кстати, дом на углу Каретного - тоже его постройка.

----------


## Гигант

кстати, арх. Кюнера дом также на углу Тираспольской и Кузнечной

----------


## Trs

> Заранее просьба давать точный адрес (или хотя бы указывать квартал) - на этой улице есть похожий дом того же архитектора.


 Ага, тоже отличная вещь. И там лифт работает в отличие от этого.

----------


## Гигант

в продолжение темы бельгиек и стиля модерн, в котором они построены..
Где находится этот дом?

----------


## Velena

Екатерининская\Жуковского

----------


## Гигант

> Екатерининская\Жуковского


 вы знали :smileflag:  Этот снимок сделал мобильным, когда на крыше дома сооружали ,надстраивали мансарду

----------


## Trs

Опоздал... Ну и ладно.
Леонид Чернигов, собственный доходный дом, 1912.

----------


## Aprilbest

Красивый дом... тоже опоздал с ответом.
Вот, интересный фрагмент этого дома:

----------


## Гигант

> Опоздал... Ну и ладно.
> Леонид Чернигов, собственный доходный дом, 1912.


 значит башенка там изначально была...и вроде мансарда виднеется. Неужели впоследствии изменили рельеф кровли?

----------


## Trs

_>Башенка_ 

Возможно, в войну крыша сгорела?..

Барельефы делал скульптор Паолини.
Дверь, кстати, тоже выдающаяся. С латунной защитой от неблагоприятного воздействия. Как раз по пути с пожара на чаеразвесочной проходил мимо, отснял.

----------


## Гигант

а в доме никто не был, чем парадная или двор  примечательны?

----------


## Trs

Был в парадной. Сравнительно свежий ремонт. Перила неплохие. Лифт (маленькие дверцы на этажах), не работает. Ремонт парадной делал один из жильцов, прокурор. Хочется ещё попасть на чёрный ход - их там два. Фото июньские

----------


## Гигант

не этот ли прокурор и мансарду надстроил?

----------


## vieanna

Друзья, а загадки есть? Прокурора обсуждать, надеюсь, не будем...

----------


## VHana

А барельефы на доме изначально были или это что-то более позднее ?

----------


## Гигант

по поводу  домов в стиле модерн с высокими потолками (4.5 м) , металло-кирпичными перекрытиями (говорят и железо-бетонные встречаются)-бельгиек. Может в Одессе их так прозвали из за того, что этот стиль наиболее ярко (по крайней мере так думали одесситы) проявился в Бельгии? 
__________________________________________________  __________
http://uraledu.ru/node/9615
"В архитектуре изогнутую линию впервые применил бельгиец В. Орта в интерьерах особняка Тассель (1893). В 1895г. ученый-натуралист и художник X. Обрист выполнил гобелен с изображением петлеобразно изогнутого стебля цветка цикламена. Журналисты окрестили эту характерно изогнутую линию «удар бича». С этих пор она стала главным признаком «нового стиля».
Большое значение имело также давнее знакомство бельгийцев и французов с восточным, в особенности японским искусством. Изысканная пластика линий и декоративность цветовых пятен японских гравюр оказала в свое время воздействие на прерафаэлитов, затем Э. Мане и импрессионистов, постимпрессионистов. А после выхода в свет монографии Э. Гонкура о К. Утамаро (1891) «японизмы» стали всеобщей модой. Любимые мотивы художников модерна - морская волна, лебединая шея, томные женские фигуры с распушенными волнистыми волосами, извивами рук, в развивающихся складках одежд.

С 1881г. в Брюсселе О. Маусом издавался журнал «Современное искусство» («L'Art Moderne»). На его страницах впервые появился термин «новое искусство» («L'Art Nouveau»). В 1894г. этот термин сделал программным в своем творчестве бельгийский живописец, а затем архитектор А. Ван де Велде. Этот выдающийся мастер провозгласил знаменитый лозунг «Назад к природе», ставший одним из основных девизов «нового стиля».

Ван де Велде утверждал, что естественная эволюция художественного мышления, не нарушаемая искусственными попытками повернуть назад, всегда приводит к появлению нового оригинального стиля. Ван де Велде стремился выразить свое ощущение этого стиля целостно, во всем, от живописи и графики до проектирования зданий, оформления интерьера, мебели, светильников, посуды, декоративных панно, книжных переплетов и даже собственноручно им выполненного платья для своей жены, гармонирующего со всей обстановкой дома. В дальнейшем это стало главным принципом искусства модерна. Сообразуясь с орнаментальной эстетикой «нового стиля», архитекторы вынуждены были задумывать и воплощать свои проекты целиком, вплоть до «последнего гвоздя»: дверной ручки, светильника, оконного переплета или вентиляционной решетки, которая неожиданно могла стать главным декоративным акцентом всего ансамбля. Модерн эволюционировал стремительно, что особенно хорошо видно на примере творчества Ван де Велде. Начав с живописи, он затем бросает «бесцельное изобразительное искусство» и весь отдается стихии орнамента «удара бича». Но всего через два-три года, как и другие художники, почти полностью освобождается от орнаментальности, которая, казалось, была неотъемлемым свойством стиля, пытается создавать формы без орнаментальной косметики, сами в себе несущие «флореальное» начало. Потом, еще более неожиданно, изогнутые линии вообще исчезают, уступая место прямым углам, плоскостям, квадратам и кругам."

----------


## Гигант

> А барельефы на доме изначально были или это что-то более позднее ?


 изначально. Это характерный признак "модерна"

----------


## crupie

Вот такой домик.

----------


## Гигант

> Друзья, а загадки есть? Прокурора обсуждать, надеюсь, не будем...


 если у него есть хорошенькая дочь, можно её пообсуждать :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

> А барельефы на доме изначально были или это что-то более позднее ?


 
Многофигурные барельефы на плоскостях стен исполнены по эскизам итальянского скульптора Паолини, все это единый проект Л.М. Чернигова.

----------


## Trs

> Друзья, а загадки есть? Прокурора обсуждать, надеюсь, не будем...


 А нужны? Могу выдать ещё одну, если других желающих нет.
[edit 22:07] вижу, вопросов более не имею

Насчёт одесского модерна - есть статья. И помимо статьи ещё у меня много модерна там лежит.

----------


## Гигант

> Вот такой домик.


 это нужно кошаком или трубочистом быть, чтобы такую загадку отгадать

----------


## crupie

> это нужно кошаком или трубочистом быть, чтобы такую загадку отгадать


 А какое оригинальное окно?
А решётка в нём?
Ну если не отгадают, у меня есть подсказка... только боюсь с нею будет легко...

----------


## Trs

> Вот такой домик.


 Базарная/Белинского?

----------


## Скрытик

Пастера?

----------


## crupie

нет, не Базарная, не Белинского, не Пастера

----------


## Pumik

Екатериненская

----------


## crupie

нет, не Екатерининская

----------


## VHana

Маразлиевская

----------


## crupie

> Маразлиевская


 нет.
не у моря...

----------


## Гигант

> Насчёт одесского модерна - есть статья. И помимо статьи ещё у меня много модерна там лежит.


 интересен вопрос -почему дома в стиле модерн в Одессе назвают бельгийками , хотя к бельгийскому обществу , занимающимся трамваями, они никакого отношения не имеют. Логично, что эти дома должно что то связывать с Бельгией. 
Статья с журнале интересная, жаль ты не проиллюстрировал её фотографиями, тем более их у тебя предостаточно

----------


## Гигант

> нет.
> не у моря...


 Старопортофранковская, там много непоштукатуренных зданий

----------


## crupie

> Старопортофранковская, там много непоштукатуренных зданий


 Уже ближе, но нет

----------


## crupie

Вот ещё одно окно из этого же дома.  :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

Островидова- Княжеская? Институт?

----------


## Joozy

какая-нибудь Прохоровская)

----------


## WRC

Баранова

----------


## Гигант

даже оцинковкой почти везде карниз покрыли...Типа ремонт был.
Может Новосельского или Коблевская?

----------


## Ronny

Первый Разумовский переулок.

----------


## crupie

всё мимо

----------


## crupie

> Первый Разумовский переулок.


 в точку! :smileflag:

----------


## Гигант

> в точку!


 а фото дома целиком?

----------


## Jorjic

> Был в парадной. Сравнительно свежий ремонт. Перила неплохие. Лифт (маленькие дверцы на этажах), не работает.


 Был когда-то в этом доме, очень давно. Лифт тогда уже не работал. Жильцы говорили, что размер шахты (это еще бельгийский лифт) не позволяет поставить современный лифт. Видимо, с тех пор и не работает.

----------


## crupie

> а фото дома целиком?


 вот

----------


## vieanna

> Был когда-то в этом доме, очень давно. Лифт тогда уже не работал. Жильцы говорили, что размер шахты (это еще бельгийский лифт) не позволяет поставить современный лифт. Видимо, с тех пор и не работает.


 Такая же история с лифтом в доме на углу Маразлиевской и Сабанского.

----------


## Trs

И дома на Конной рядом с Укр. театром...

----------


## Гигант

> http://alex-san07.livejournal.com/


 твой журнал очень интересно смотреть. Могу выслать фото двора и парадных дома на Тирасп.^Старопорт.

----------


## Trs

Буду очень благодарен. Можешь выложить их в https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=59520 ? А я их оттуда утащу к себе.

----------


## Trs

вот ещё штука. 

если это поможет - соседний дом принадлежал той же владелице.

----------


## vieanna

Пушкинская

----------


## Trs

нет

----------


## Гигант

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Pumik

Дворянская
доходный дом Рогозинской

----------


## Joozy

Пастера

----------


## Trs

Pumik - абсолютно верно.

----------


## Пушкин

Наверное на скорость... :smileflag:

----------


## xifedor

Русский театр?

----------


## Пушкин

> Русский театр?


 нет :smileflag:

----------


## WRC

литературный музей?

----------


## xifedor

Мне это лицо очень знакомо. Мне все-таки кажется, что это театр. ТЮЗ? Украинский?

----------


## Kariatida

точно не оперный?

----------


## Пушкин

> Мне это лицо очень знакомо. Мне все-таки кажется, что это театр. ТЮЗ? Украинский?


 Это ТЮЗ. :smileflag:  Ловите +
Интересно, может ли ещё какой нибудь ТЮЗ похвастать таким потолком:

----------


## WRC

ТЮЗ еще функционирует? я думал что давно закрыли уже!

----------


## Пушкин

> ТЮЗ еще функционирует? я думал что давно закрыли уже!


 Обязательно сходите, там и спектакли для взрослых тоже есть *уже* :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Недавно оказался очень впечатлён декором одного здания.



Где оно?

----------


## Jorjic

> Недавно оказался очень впечатлён декором одного здания. Где оно?


 Проспект Шевченко?

----------


## Richard_I

> Недавно оказался очень впечатлён декором одного здания.
> 
> 
> 
> Где оно?


 Польская, 13?

----------


## Jorjic

> Польская, 13?


 Таки да. А я купился.

----------


## Viktoz

> Польская, 13?


 +1 да , не успел немного

----------


## Trs

Польская, да.

----------


## Гигант

что это за здание?



Подвал

----------


## verda

Сверху - не бывший музей в Карантинной башне?

----------


## Гигант

> Сверху - не бывший музей в Карантинной башне?


 правильно!

----------


## kravshik

> что это за здание?
> 
> 
> 
> Подвал


 
для сведения тех кто упустил инфу:
сорри ,если кто читал,повторюсь......

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=246527


это мои вопросы к тем, кто этим ведает-руководство парка и музей Паустовского и товарищество "Мир Паустовского"

1 Просьба рассказать в каком состоянии на сей момент находится башня и стена???

скажу честно,пока не выбирался в парк,чтобы самому увидеть,но я думаю что если расскажете ,не мне одному будет интересно а и многим одесситам.

2 что планируется делать дальше,если планы ее восстановления и приведения в порядок,после зимы,и как руководство парка относится к ней,наверняка были контакты??

3 Кто претендует на нее,честно говоря если бы ее даже уже купили бы какие-то коммерсанты,и то было бы хорошо,они бы ее хоть в порядок бы привели,хотя не хотелось,

интереснее было бы возродить там маленький уголок музея *"Старой Одессы"*

*кому это интересно,пишите,собираю мнения желающих возродить там музей!!*

----------


## SaMoVar

Для музея там мало места - а вот пристроить там немного и отреставрировать - будет замечательное место для туристов и одесситов.

----------


## Zhannusik

А кто знает, что в этом здании? 
Если честно, сама не знаю, сфотографировала, т.к. очень понравилось....

----------


## WRC

парадная на Гаванной сразу за Гонконгом?

----------


## vieanna

Это выход на Гаванную из кинотеатра им. Уточкина.
Это старейший кинотеатр в Одессе. 1880-е, арх. Ж. Л. Гофман
Назван он в честь знаменитого одессита Сергея Уточкина. Яхтсмен, пловец, футболист, велосипедист, мотогонщик, автомобилист, аэронавт, авиатор, - не было вида спорта, в котором он не добивался побед. Но кинотеатр ему не принадлежал. На самом деле иллюзион открыли братья знаменитого атлета Леонид и Николай. Иллюзион наметили открыть 1 октября 1913 года в торжественной обстановке с участием самого Сергея Уточкина. Но тот задержался в Киеве, и открытие перенесли на 3 октября. Первые зрители "Кино-Уточ-Кино" увидели потрясающую фильму датской фирмы "Нордиск" "Четыре черта" и комическую ленту с участием великого Макса Линдера.
В 1916 г. "Кино-Уточ-Кино" превратился в фешенебельный кинотеатр, вмещавший 339 зрителей, а, например, в марте 1917 г. "Одесские новости" приглашали в иллюзион на Дерибасовской, так: "Сегодня новая программа. Драма в пяти частях "Гибель мира". Участвуют знаменитые артисты Ева Томсон и Олаф Фекс! Комедия-шарж "Приключения собаки".
После революции кинотеатру оставили имя С.И.Уточкина. Однако в сентябре 1925 года кинотеатр переименовали в "Червоний лiтун" ("Красный летчик"). С 1932 года он стал почему-то "Красным железнодорожником". Но одесситы продолжали упорно называть этот кинотеатр на Дерибасовской именем Уточкина. Правда, 18 февраля 1941 года исполком горсовета принял решение поддержать предложение общественности города Одессы о переименовании кинотеатра "Червоний залiзничник" в кинотеатр имени С.И.Уточкина, восстановив этим прежнее его наименование. Установить в фойе и зрительном зале кинотеатра портрет С.И.Уточкина. Но в 1956 году кинотеатр снова переименовали и он стал носить имя В.В.Маяковского. В 1957 году был сделан капитальный ремонт, после чего никаких особенных событий в кинотеатре не происходило. Здание постепенно ветшало и приходило в упадок, кинотехника изнашивалась. Пожар в 1998 году "добил" кинотеатр и он закрылся. В 2000 году началась реконструкция: были разобраны и восстановлены стены и фасад, заменена кровля. 2 сентября 2001 года на Дерибасовской был открыт памятник Сергею Уточкину (авт.Александр Токарев) — бронзовый авиатор, стоящий на лестнице, задумался, собираясь запустить бумажный самолетик.
Сегодня кинотеатр стал нерентабельным из-за украинского перевода фильмов и сдан в аренду под джаз-клуб.

Извините, что так подробно, но Вы сказали, что не знаете, что в этом доме.

----------


## WRC

> Это выход на Гаванную из кинотеатра им. Уточкина.


 а сейчас там вроде просто жилая парадная...

----------


## Zhannusik

Спасибо, теперь буду знать. :smileflag:

----------


## Гигант

> Сегодня кинотеатр стал нерентабельным из-за украинского перевода фильмов и сдан в аренду под джаз-клуб.


 остальные рентабельны, а этот не рентабелен?
Может быть хозяевам стоит свои запросы поумерить?
http://vitrenko.at.ua/blog/2009-05-21-250
за здание «Уточкино» общей площадью 550 квадратных метров его владельцы полгода назад просили $26 141 в месяц

----------


## WRC

у нас здесь вроде как конкурс а не обсуждение коммерческой недвижимости...

----------


## Гигант

> у нас здесь вроде как конкурс а не обсуждение коммерческой недвижимости...


 раз не обсуждение, то и нечего выкладывать непомерные  финансовые фантазии владельцев, почему и отчего кинозал, который никогда не был особо популярен  стал арт -кафе. Губу некоторым стоит закатать и перестать ныть .

----------


## Jina

> Это выход на Гаванную из кинотеатра им. Уточкина.
> Это старейший кинотеатр в Одессе. 1880-е, арх. Ж. Л. Гофман
> Назван он в честь знаменитого одессита Сергея Уточкина. Яхтсмен, пловец, футболист, велосипедист, мотогонщик, автомобилист, аэронавт, авиатор, - не было вида спорта, в котором он не добивался побед. Но кинотеатр ему не принадлежал. На самом деле иллюзион открыли братья знаменитого атлета Леонид и Николай. Иллюзион наметили открыть 1 октября 1913 года в торжественной обстановке с участием самого Сергея Уточкина. Но тот задержался в Киеве, и открытие перенесли на 3 октября. Первые зрители "Кино-Уточ-Кино" увидели потрясающую фильму датской фирмы "Нордиск" "Четыре черта" и комическую ленту с участием великого Макса Линдера.
> В 1916 г. "Кино-Уточ-Кино" превратился в фешенебельный кинотеатр, вмещавший 339 зрителей, а, например, в марте 1917 г. "Одесские новости" приглашали в иллюзион на Дерибасовской, так: "Сегодня новая программа. Драма в пяти частях "Гибель мира". Участвуют знаменитые артисты Ева Томсон и Олаф Фекс! Комедия-шарж "Приключения собаки".
> После революции кинотеатру оставили имя С.И.Уточкина. Однако в сентябре 1925 года кинотеатр переименовали в "Червоний лiтун" ("Красный летчик"). С 1932 года он стал почему-то "Красным железнодорожником". Но одесситы продолжали упорно называть этот кинотеатр на Дерибасовской именем Уточкина. Правда, 18 февраля 1941 года исполком горсовета принял решение поддержать предложение общественности города Одессы о переименовании кинотеатра "Червоний залiзничник" в кинотеатр имени С.И.Уточкина, восстановив этим прежнее его наименование. Установить в фойе и зрительном зале кинотеатра портрет С.И.Уточкина. Но в 1956 году кинотеатр снова переименовали и он стал носить имя В.В.Маяковского. В 1957 году был сделан капитальный ремонт, после чего никаких особенных событий в кинотеатре не происходило. Здание постепенно ветшало и приходило в упадок, кинотехника изнашивалась. Пожар в 1998 году "добил" кинотеатр и он закрылся. В 2000 году началась реконструкция: были разобраны и восстановлены стены и фасад, заменена кровля. 2 сентября 2001 года на Дерибасовской был открыт памятник Сергею Уточкину (авт.Александр Токарев) — бронзовый авиатор, стоящий на лестнице, задумался, собираясь запустить бумажный самолетик.
> Сегодня кинотеатр стал нерентабельным из-за украинского перевода фильмов и сдан в аренду под джаз-клуб.
> 
> Извините, что так подробно, но Вы сказали, что не знаете, что в этом доме.


 Спасибо вам за информацию!

----------


## Jina

> раз не обсуждение, то и нечего выкладывать непомерные  финансовые фантазии владельцев, почему и отчего кинозал, который никогда не был особо популярен  стал арт -кафе. Губу некоторым стоит закатать и перестать ныть .


 Остапа понесло.....

----------


## AG-ents

> остальные рентабельны, а этот не рентабелен?
> Может быть хозяевам стоит свои запросы поумерить?
> http://vitrenko.at.ua/blog/2009-05-21-250
> за здание «Уточкино» общей площадью 550 квадратных метров его владельцы полгода назад просили $26 141 в месяц


 Спасибо за интересную информацию !   :smileflag: 

Девушка видимо из политически озабоченных  




> Сегодня кинотеатр стал нерентабельным из-за украинского перевода фильмов и сдан в аренду под джаз-клуб.

----------


## kravshik

> Для музея там мало места - а вот пристроить там немного и отреставрировать - будет замечательное место для туристов и одесситов.


 Там был музей и очень уютный-ведь все зависит от мироощущения,
я думаю что можно сказать так,может конечно и своеобразный ,но не ходит же туда человек по 40 группы,а если что,то не все сразу

----------


## SaMoVar

Я был в том музее. Помню его. Но уж очень маленький он был.
Пристроить к башенке помещение "в стиле" и всё ок. Ну и аркаду немного привести в порядок.

----------


## Trs

а подвалы? нельзя ли их задействовать?

----------


## SaMoVar

Как вариант. Но подземное строительство дороже надземного. К тому же в том районе находится старое кладбище (карантинное вроде). Частично на нём стоит стадион. В общем, нынешняя власть об этом думать не будет, ждём выборов.
PS Вроде бы у Дроздовского часть экспозиции того музея сохранилась.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> А кто знает, что в этом здании? 
> Если честно, сама не знаю, сфотографировала, т.к. очень понравилось....
> 
> Вложение 868903


 слышал от кого-то ещё в детстве что там до революции был публичный дом и этот рельеф венчал вход в него, , . 

не знаю правда ли,  - может тут есть краеведы , виктор.одесса,  например, кто может подтвердить или опровергнуть

----------


## vieanna

> слышал от кого-то ещё в детстве что там до революции был публичный дом и этот рельеф венчал вход в него, , . 
> 
> не знаю правда ли,  - может тут есть краеведы , виктор.одесса,  например, кто может подтвердить или опровергнуть


 Только повести на экскурсию.

----------


## victor.odessa

> слышал от кого-то ещё в детстве что там до революции был публичный дом и этот рельеф венчал вход в него, , . 
> не знаю правда ли,  - может тут есть краеведы , виктор.одесса,  например, кто может подтвердить или опровергнуть


 1.Такие вопросы задают в теме "Дома Одессы".
2.А что, на открытие данных учреждений давали справку в городской думе? Без официального документа как Вам доказать или опровергнуть? 
3.Не заставляйте меня нарушать правила форума.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

давайте это ,

извините , если баян, уж очень нравится

----------


## OdGen

внутренний двор Филармонии?

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> внутренний двор Филармонии?


 оно самое, жаль немного разваливается

----------


## Гигант

где это?


если кто знает легенду, связанную с этим жутковатым барельефом, просьба рассказать

----------


## Pumik

> где это?
> если кто знает легенду, связанную с этим жутковатым барельефом, просьба рассказать


 сан Чкалова
легенду не знаю, но действительно жутковатенький, причем изначально они там были..

----------


## Гигант

> сан Чкалова
> легенду не знаю, но действительно жутковатенький, причем изначально они там были..


 правильно. Может кто знает всё же , какой смысл вкладывали архитектор и владелец дачи Маразли (я так думал. На вашей открытке написано Ашкинази) в этот барельеф?

----------


## vieanna

*Pumik*, рассказываю специально для Вас, в знак уважения к Вашим знаниям и немедленной реакции.
Ничего жутковатого в этом младенце нет.
Это копия рельефа из глазурованной терракоты, выполненной Андреа делла Робиа для Оспедале дельи Инноченти, Флоренция - Воспитательного дома для незаконнорожденных и сирот. Архитектор - Филиппо Брунеллески, открыт в 1445 году.
Оспедале дельи Инноченти составлял гордость флорентийцев как первое в своем роде заведение, и работать над его оформлением приглашали лучших мастеров города — в том числе Андреа делла Роббиа, Сандро Боттичелли, Доменико Гирландайо. Их работы и по сей день украшают Воспитательный дом, давно уже забывший те времена, когда на его порог приносили кричащих младенцев, и ставший одним из самых известных флорентийских музеев.
Почему Прохаска выбрал для украшения эти рельефы, мне трудно сказать, но копии их "цитируемы" в архитектуре многократно.

----------


## Гигант

Видимо, тема незаконнорожденных детей была актуальна для Маразли

----------


## Сергей К

Это все же не дача Маразли. Дача Маразли была несколько в другом месте, правее если лицом к морю стоять. От нее ничего не осталось. Это же - дача Ашкенази.

----------


## Pumik

> Это копия рельефа из глазурованной терракоты, выполненной Андреа делла Робиа для Оспедале дельи Инноченти, Флоренция - Воспитательного дома для незаконнорожденных и сирот. Архитектор - Филиппо Брунеллески, открыт в 1445 году.
> Почему Прохаска выбрал для украшения эти рельефы, мне трудно сказать, но копии их "цитируемы" в архитектуре многократно.


 Grazie
правда оригинальные спеленованные младенцы выглядят по естественнее чем, "наш" полураспахнутый. Если применить язык жестов, то широко расставленные руки ладонями вверх-жест искренности и открытости,  т.е. вполне объяснимый медальон для первого в Европе приюта, что еще поведали просторы интернета: под арками в углу сохранилось колесо, на которое выкладывали младенцев на всеобщее обозрение, в надежде, что хоть кого-то захотят забрать. 



> правильно. Может кто знает всё же , какой смысл вкладывали архитектор и владелец дачи Маразли (я так думал. На вашей открытке написано Ашкинази) в этот барельеф?


 это не открытка, а иллюстрация из книги Городского инженера В.И. Зуева "Французский бульвар" 1915 г, где описано, что Г.Г.Маразли не был согласен с "кройкой его земли, и попросил переделать проект так,чтобы его дача с левой стороны была оставлена в существующих границах" в результате чего мы имеем поворот Французского бульвара, а от дачи Маразли осталась полуразрушенная оранжерея.
насчет незаконорожденных детей, то не в ту степь косите))) вкратце...
 Г.Г.Маразли был выдающимся человеком, его вклад в развитие города,  достоин уважения, его деятельность на посту городского головы должна стать примером хоть на 1/10 часть, если перечислять все его заслуги, с описанием и т.д. это займет очень много места, хотя бы часть из них надо помнить... так вот относительно незаконнорожденных детей, то именно в годы его службы и на его средства, в частности, были открыты первые дома малютки (приюты для подкидышей). 
Г.Г. Маразли был далеко не единственным меценатом, в нашем городе были не менее известные фамилии богатых и уважаемых людей, которые выделяли деньги для Одессы и Одесситов, среди этих граждан было и семейство банкира, купца Моисея Ашкинази. Его жена Луиза Гесселевна Ашкинази была у истоков создания еврейской больницы, именно благодаря вложениям этой семьи больница развивалась и процветала,постройка новых корпусов, флигелей осуществлялась на средства Ашкинази.   
Так вот можно эту копию медальона приурочить к благодетельности, которым занималось это семейство.

----------


## Pumik

думаю завтра легко эта дверь "раскроется"

----------


## WRC

вход в грековку?

----------


## Pumik

> вход в грековку?


 нет

----------


## mr-2

на Маяковского внутри двора?

----------


## Pumik

> на Маяковского внутри двора?


 нет, это крыльцо на улице

----------


## Richard_I

> думаю завтра легко эта дверь "раскроется"


 Княжеская? Кажись 2 номер?

----------


## Pumik

> Княжеская? Кажись 2 номер?


 правильно

----------


## mr-2

кто скажет где это!

----------


## mlch

> кто скажет где это!


 На второй фотографии - вид с Таможенной площади на Польский и Деволановский спуски. (Родная канава)

----------


## mr-2

неа :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Ну тогда это Приморская 16, возможно.

----------


## mr-2

Правильно,Приморская)),а вторая на этом же фото как называется?

----------


## mlch

> Правильно,Приморская)),а вторая на этом же фото как называется?


 На карте 1917 отмечен, как Эстакадный переулок. Несмотря на то, что эстакада сгорела еще в 1905-м.

----------


## Koska

> неа


 Дааа, хорошее название у Вашей фотки

----------


## mlch

> Дааа, хорошее название у Вашей фотки


 Вот и я купился в первый момент.  :smileflag:

----------


## Koska

> кто скажет где это!


 Вторая фото - это Приморская слева, а справа улица уходит от Военного спуска, где сейчас автозаправка.

----------


## mr-2

слева Приморская,а справа улица Деволановская,так и есть)),но не спуск :smileflag: ,она шла паралелльно Приморской прямо возле порта.А насчет названия,таки да спалился :smileflag:

----------


## Koska

> слева Приморская,а справа улица Деволановская,так и есть)),но не спуск,она шла паралелльно Приморской прямо возле порта.А насчет названия,таки да спалился


 Хм... Название я заметила, но в диалоге под загадкой говорили о спуске, и я даже не сопоставила название под фоткой с искомой улицей

----------


## mlch

> слева Приморская,а справа улица Деволановская,так и есть)),но не спуск,она шла паралелльно Приморской прямо возле порта.А насчет названия,таки да спалился


 Если не затруднит, когда она так называлась? И где на это название можно посмотреть?
А то на всех схемах, какие у меня сейчас есть под рукой - либо никакого названия, либо - Эстакадный переулок.

----------


## Сергей К

На карте Висковского за 1918 год - Эстокадный переулок. На карте 1922 года (издание "Известий Одесского окружкома К.П.Б.У.) -  Эстокадный перулок. В справочнике "Вся Одесса" 1911 написано "Эстокадный переулок, бывшая Андросовская улица".

----------


## Пушкин

> слева Приморская,а справа улица Деволановская,так и есть)),но не спуск,она шла паралелльно Приморской прямо возле порта.А насчет названия,таки да спалился


 Про фото слева - это Приморская???? А какой номер??? И Из какого фильма вы взяли это фото? - Очень интересно :smileflag:

----------


## Maksy

фото 1 скорее всего Олеши/Бунина

----------


## Koska

> Про фото слева - это Приморская???? А какой номер???


 Да, Приморская; за фотографирующим сзади по левую сторону - Военный спуск, а впереди на Приморской виден её характерный изгиб.

----------


## mr-2

> Если не затруднит, когда она так называлась? И где на это название можно посмотреть?
> А то на всех схемах, какие у меня сейчас есть под рукой - либо никакого названия, либо - Эстакадный переулок.


 когда она так называлась,точно не скажу,но до перехода этой улицы на территорию порта она так и называлась Деволановская,и А.А Дроздовский с этим согласен.Кстати,мой отец видел там табличку с этим названием.

----------


## mr-2

Maksy,в точку))
Пушкин,фильм так и называется "Одесса"Жана Лодса

----------


## victor.odessa

> Maksy,в точку))
> Пушкин,фильм так и называется "Одесса"Жана Лодса


 Может быть я и ошибаюсь, но есть ещё один фильм, где фигурирует данный сюжет(первая фотография) - это "Белеет парус одинокий", самый первый фильм. Помните дом, куда Гаврик привёл дедушку после тюрьмы, куда с Петькой они приносили "ушки" и возле которого проносились казаки? В данный момент проверить и подтвердить свою гипотезу нет технической возможности.

----------


## Сергей К

> когда она так называлась,точно не скажу,но до перехода этой улицы на территорию порта она так и называлась Деволановская,и А.А Дроздовский с этим согласен.Кстати,мой отец видел там табличку с этим названием.


 "Вся Одесса 1913" - "ул. Де-Волановская - от здания Таможни до дачи Ланжерон"

----------


## piryur

> Может быть я и ошибаюсь, но есть ещё один фильм, где фигурирует данный сюжет(первая фотография) - это "Белеет парус одинокий", самый первый фильм. Помните дом, куда Гаврик привёл дедушку после тюрьмы, куда с Петькой они приносили "ушки" и возле которого проносились казаки? В данный момент проверить и подтвердить свою гипотезу нет технической возможности.


 Мне с детства казалось, что это происходило на Карантинной (Лизогуба, Олеши  :smileflag:  ) угол Греческой, со стороны моста (сейчас это Олеши, 8).

----------


## mr-2

> Может быть я и ошибаюсь, но есть ещё один фильм, где фигурирует данный сюжет(первая фотография) - это "Белеет парус одинокий", самый первый фильм. Помните дом, куда Гаврик привёл дедушку после тюрьмы, куда с Петькой они приносили "ушки" и возле которого проносились казаки? В данный момент проверить и подтвердить свою гипотезу нет технической возможности.


 Первая таки да из фильма "Белеет парус одинокий", а вторая из другого кина!! :smileflag:

----------


## mr-2

Сергей К:  Княжеская угол Новосельского !! Красивое было здание ,и крыльцо такое грозное .

----------


## mr-2

А кто скажет сколько было названий у Дерибасовской улицы? Ну и по возможности перечислить.

----------


## vieanna

Первоначальное название улицы Гимназская, иногда встречается название Гимназическая. Названа в честь коммерческой гимназии Вольсея, открытой по указу Ришелье 16 апреля 1804 г. 
Первоначально улицу разделяла Военная балка, которая спускалась к военной гавани, и по улице проходил мост, который отделял Греческую площадь от улицы Ланжероновской. Поскольку в этом месте балка была неглубока, то вскоре ее засыпали. С 6 июля 1811 г. улица называется Дерибасовская или де Рибасовская, в 1814 - просто Рибасовская, с 1836 встречается название Де-Рибасовская, Рибасовская. Названа так в честь первого градоначальника города Иосифа Михайловича Дерибаса. В 1920 г. 30 апреля улицу переименовывают в улицу Лассаля. Фердинанд Лассаль (1825-1864) - публицист, деятель германского рабочего движения, организатор Всеобщего германского рабочего союза. После гибели летчика-испытателя Валерия Федоровича Чкалова в 1938 г. улица носит имя Чкалова. С 1941 г. - улица Дерибасовская.

----------


## Maksy

Я слышал, что она ещё улицей Дарвина была...

----------


## vieanna

> Я слышал, что она ещё улицей Дарвина была...


 Это бедный Пале-Рояль был сквером имени Чарльза Дарвина.

----------


## Сергей К

> Это мимо темы... хотя конечно злободневно.
> Ваш пост надо сюда
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715&page=98


 - ой и вправду чего это я?) Перенес по Вашему совету :smileflag:

----------


## mr-2

> Первоначальное название улицы Гимназская, иногда встречается название Гимназическая. Названа в честь коммерческой гимназии Вольсея, открытой по указу Ришелье 16 апреля 1804 г. 
> Первоначально улицу разделяла Военная балка, которая спускалась к военной гавани, и по улице проходил мост, который отделял Греческую площадь от улицы Ланжероновской. Поскольку в этом месте балка была неглубока, то вскоре ее засыпали. С 6 июля 1811 г. улица называется Дерибасовская или де Рибасовская, в 1814 - просто Рибасовская, с 1836 встречается название Де-Рибасовская, Рибасовская. Названа так в честь первого градоначальника города Иосифа Михайловича Дерибаса. В 1920 г. 30 апреля улицу переименовывают в улицу Лассаля. Фердинанд Лассаль (1825-1864) - публицист, деятель германского рабочего движения, организатор Всеобщего германского рабочего союза. После гибели летчика-испытателя Валерия Федоровича Чкалова в 1938 г. улица носит имя Чкалова. С 1941 г. - улица Дерибасовская.


 Я слышал что она еще была названа именем Карла Маркса какое-товремя. Правда не знаю насколько верна эта информация.

----------


## WRC

> Я слышал что она еще была названа именем Карла Маркса какое-товремя. Правда не знаю насколько верна эта информация.


 именем Карла Маркса называлась теперешняя Екатерининская...

----------


## Ellsara

> Я слышал что она еще была названа именем Карла Маркса какое-товремя. Правда не знаю насколько верна эта информация.


 Екатерининская была Карла Маркса

----------


## mr-2

> Екатерининская была Карла Маркса


 Это я знаю!!  Екатериненская угол Греческой до сих пор есть в подвале барчик назывался "Два Карла" так как находился на перекрестке улиц К.Маркса и К.Либкнехта!!!

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Вот такой, если можно так сказать, барельеф. Где?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

..

----------


## vieanna

"Смешались в кучу кони, люди..." Это новое что-то. Права?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

видимо, да. И прям под носом находиться.

----------


## mr-2

А может гостиница "Бристоль"(Красная)

----------


## Koska

Это новострой?

----------


## SaMoVar

Похоже на экспонат археологического музея ;-)

----------


## Tancovschitsa

думаем, вспоминаем дальше. Пока всё не то

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Это новострой?


 что значит новострой? нет, дом не новый

----------


## victor.odessa

Возможно Пушкинская №37, в парадной или Преображенская,24 - библиотека ОГУ.

----------


## Pavel71

Украинский театр?

----------


## mr-2

А может худ. музей на Софиевской?

----------


## WRC

Русский театр

----------


## BORISOFF

ул.Гоголя?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

ой, ребятки, простите, мой провайдер оставил меня без интернета в самый неподходящий момент 
Думала вы уже всё отгадали.
Пока не то всё.
victor.odessa территориально ближе всего

----------


## VHana

Ришельевская

----------


## Tancovschitsa

не-а.
но один конец рядом

----------


## Tancovschitsa

ну что вы притихли?
вот побольше фото

----------


## xifedor

Может Ласточнкина между Гаванной и Екатерининской?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

и это правильный ответ!!!!!!

----------


## Tancovschitsa

плюс в студию ))))

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Это же Претория..

----------


## Гигант

> что значит новострой? нет, дом не новый


 дом не новый, а ограждение подвала и барельеф-новодел. Не сбивайте с толку своими неправильными подсказками

----------


## WRC

Tancovschitsа, жжешь... я минимум два раза там в день прохожу и не признал...

----------


## Tancovschitsa

эт нормально! ))) мы же все, кто сидит на этой ветке, ходим "с гордо поднятой головой" )))

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

а где у нас Болгария ? : )

----------


## denn-73

Антарктика

----------


## Kariatida

это не как с пересыпского моста ехать на поселок?

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Антарктика


 нет , хоть архитектура схожа

----------


## xifedor

Ришельевская 10?

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> это не как с пересыпского моста ехать на поселок?


 неее

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Ришельевская 10?


 я там номеров не знаю - между чем и чем?

----------


## xifedor

> я там номеров не знаю - между чем и чем?


 Ришельевская угол Греческой. Я номеров тоже не знаю, но 2гис говорит, что 10 :smileflag:

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Ришельевская угол Греческой. Я номеров тоже не знаю, но 2гис говорит, что 10


 верно, ! если точно то напротив магазина манго и кафешки баффало

----------


## xifedor

> верно, ! если точно то напротив магазина манго и кафешки баффало


 Я и не сомневалась :smileflag: . Да и сторона-то была мной названа совершенно определенно - четная (10 номер), т.е. соответственно напротив Манго, а Баффало в середине квартала, а №дома Вы оч. легко могли проверить в 2гис, например.


P/S Я так понимаю, что за то, что я не указала "манго и кафешку баффало", а ограничилась только номером дома, *+* мне не положен?

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Я и не сомневалась. Да и сторона-то была мной названа совершенно определенно - четная (10 номер), т.е. соответственно напротив Манго, а Баффало в середине квартала, а №дома Вы оч. легко могли проверить в 2гис, например.
> 
> 
> P/S Я так понимаю, что за то, что я не указала "манго и кафешку баффало", а ограничилась только номером дома, *+* мне не положен?


 положен положен : ), там кстати часто люди гуляют с такими собаками как у вас на фотке, вы наверно там живёте? : )

----------


## xifedor

> положен положен : ), там кстати часто люди гуляют с такими собаками как у вас на фотке, вы наверно там живёте? : )


 Если именно с такой как на фотке и второй похожей, то, скорее всего,  это мы и есть. :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

Предлагаю Вашему вниманию современную дверь, которая ведёт в здание, хорошо знакомое нескольким поколениям одесситов с раннего детства, благодаря своей продукции.
Вложение 917656
Назовите улицу, № дома, по возможности фамилию владельца данного заведения и профиль его деятельности.

----------


## Vaita

Похоже на Малую Арнаутскую 64  Заведение - кафе Робин Бобин. Владельца не знаю

----------


## victor.odessa

> Похоже на Малую Арнаутскую 64  Заведение - кафе Робин Бобин. Владельца не знаю


 Похоже, но - нет.

----------


## SaMoVar

Бар "Корвин" на М.Арнаутской?

----------


## Trs

Это "ХиБАРка" на Пастера (№40) угол Торговой. А вот владельца не знаю.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это "ХиБАРка" на Пастера (№40) угол Торговой. А вот владельца не знаю.


 Да, Вы правы. Это один из пяти молочных магазинов Александра Васильевича Чичкина, открытых в Одессе до революции, которому так же принадлежал молочный завод на Троицкой,27.
Вложение 918061

----------


## BORISOFF

интересное место. где это
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Скрытик

Одесса-малая?

----------


## flyer-korowka

похоже на бывший завод Январского восстания (Краян)цеха вдоль железной дороги на Одессе Малой

----------


## vieanna

Мне кажется, это не Краян - скорее ЗОР или Центролит - какой-то из заводов в сторону Поскота

----------


## VHana

может что-то на территории порта

----------


## BORISOFF

фото сделано со станции Одесса Товарная.
по карте называется "ЗАБРОШЕННЫЙ ЦЕХ ЗАВОДА "КРАЯН".
кто и кому должен поставить "+"?

----------


## BORISOFF

станция Одесса Малая совсем рядом.

----------


## BORISOFF

а где это:

----------


## Скрытик

А это похоже на трамвайное депо. Предположим возле Привоза.

----------


## BORISOFF

очень быстрые ответы))) надо бежать делать новые фото.)))
да, это трамвайное депо.
но не возле Привоза.

----------


## Гигант

> очень быстрые ответы))) надо бежать делать новые фото.)))
> да, это трамвайное депо.
> но не возле Привоза.


 тогда Алексеевская площадь

----------


## Скрытик

Ну тогда на Слободке.

----------


## Гигант

и каков правильный ответ?

----------


## BORISOFF

> тогда Алексеевская площадь


 Отлично! 
бывшее трамвайное депо №3 у Алексеевского сквера.
+

----------


## Гигант

тогда у меня загадка. 
Где стоит эта полуобнажённая дама?

----------


## mlch

> тогда у меня загадка. 
> Где стоит эта полуобнажённая дама?


 Кузнечная 57

----------


## mlch

> кто и кому должен поставить "+"?


 Загадавший загадку - первому правильно угадавшему, как минимум.  :smileflag:

----------


## Гигант

> Кузнечная 57


 Правильно!!!

----------


## Гигант

а что это за башенка ?


хозяева на чердаке сделали мансарду, зря эту башню не освоили. Там бы получилась замечательная кофейня с прекрасным обзором

----------


## Ellsara

Сов. милиции угол Горького

----------


## Гигант

> Сов. милиции угол Горького


 да! Или Дегтярная угол Спиридоновской :smileflag:

----------


## Гигант

а где находится эта мансарда?

----------


## Ellsara

Успенская или Чичерина (там где Заславского, точнее напротив Заславского)?

----------


## verda

В начале Торговой?

----------


## mlch

> а где находится эта мансарда?


 Деволановский спуск 17 - похожая крыша.
Упс...Не оно!

----------


## Гигант

НЕТ

----------


## Скрытик

Военный спуск (вверху)?

----------


## Пушкин

Успенская?

Упс, такой ответ уже был - сорри.

----------


## Гигант

> Успенская или Чичерина (там где Заславского, точнее напротив Заславского)?


 Правильно , Успенская. 



Добавьте пожалуйста кто то + *Ellsara*
П.С.Вчера наверное я ваш ответ не разглядел :smileflag:

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Помог )

----------


## victor.odessa

Конечно, это не памятник архитектуры и мемориальная доска здесь отсутствует, но в нынешней Одессе - это, таки да, большая редкость.
Вложение 921684 Вложение 921686
Где находится этот обитаемый домик?

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Конечно, это не памятник архитектуры и мемориальная доска здесь отсутствует, но в нынешней Одессе - это, таки да, большая редкость.
> Вложение 921684 Вложение 921686
> Где находится этот обитаемый домик?


 не в Лузановке случайно? ландшафтик схожий : )

----------


## victor.odessa

> не в Лузановке случайно? ландшафтик схожий : )


 Вы правы - Лузановка.

----------


## Trs

Приятное здание модерновой архитектуры притаилось... где?

----------


## denn-73

Климовский квартал
 Пантелеймоновская

----------


## Trs

Пантелеймоновская - да.
Климовский квартал - нет.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Пантелеймоновская - да.
> Климовский квартал - нет.


 Пантелеймоновская,97?

----------


## Trs

Да, он.

В реестре памятников нет, к сожалению.

----------


## Гигант

а это что за дом?

----------


## Trs

Ай, что-то очень знакомое... Не Пастера №19?

----------


## Гигант

нет

----------


## Гигант

Подсказка. Архитектор Попов

----------


## Trs

Каретный, 17
А это его двор

----------


## Гигант

> Каретный, 17
> А это его двор


 Именно! Сегодня не заходил, но двор этот, здесь моя одноклассница жила :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

А вот у меня нашлось... Уверен, что каждый из нас видел дом, которому принадлежит эта замечательная арка. Более того, этот дом видит большинство гостей нашего города на обзорной экскурсии. Что же это за?..

----------


## victor.odessa

> А вот у меня нашлось... Уверен, что каждый из нас видел дом, которому принадлежит эта замечательная арка. Более того, этот дом видит большинство гостей нашего города на обзорной экскурсии. Что же это за?..


 Екатерининская,39?

----------


## Trs

Увы, нет.

----------


## victor.odessa

Дом учёных?

----------


## Гигант

Приморский бульвар?

----------


## Trs

*victor.odessa*

И не он...

*Гигант*

Не бульвар, но не очень далеко.

----------


## Гигант

неужели Воронцовский переулок?

----------


## victor.odessa

Екатерининская площадь,6?

----------


## Trs

Нет, не они. Представьте, вы приехали в Одессу из города Аккордеонска. Разместились, записались на экскурсию. Что вам на ней будут показывать?

----------


## verda

не начало дерибасовской?

----------


## Гигант

Дерибасовскую  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Хорошо, Дерибасовскую. Это там. Остался дом  :smileflag:

----------


## verda

напротив третьего номера

----------


## Trs

Напротив третьего... Это рядом с прокуратурой тогда. Нет.

----------


## Vaita

Двор, где памятник стоит?

----------


## Trs

*Vaita* 

Вы говорите о дворе дома №1 по Дерибасовской (подпольная кличка - Польская,2). Так? Нет, увы.

*Гигант*

И не он...

----------


## verda

Памятник стоит во дворе дома №3. Хотя, смотря какой памятник...

----------


## Гигант

№9?

----------


## Trs

*Verda*

Это и не номер три, а вот я никак не запомню в каком из них памятник 

*Гигант*

Продолжайте поиски

----------


## mlch

Дерибасовская 10 (угол Ришельевской) ?

----------


## Trs

Да-а-а!!! Наконец-то.

----------


## Гигант

> Да-а-а!!! Наконец-то.


 Я о нём подумал, только с номером напутал 

Где этот подъезд?

----------


## Velena

Базарная?

----------


## Гигант

да . А номер или хотя бы квартал?

----------


## kravshik

Базарная

----------


## Velena

Между Канатной и Маразлиевской?

----------


## Гигант

> Между Канатной и Маразлиевской?


 дальше от моря

----------


## Ellsara

Я уже мысленно раз 20 прошлась по Базарной ))) Эх, старость не радость.
Предположений целых 2: между Ришельевской и Осипова; и почему- то самый конец между Щепным и Заславского. Нечетная сторона

----------


## Joozy

по-моему,это за Утёсова,если двигаться от моря,чётная сторона,например 118 или 120

----------


## Гигант

Это Базарная ,52
Квартал между Осипова и Пушкинской

----------


## Trs

Два балкончика. Где красавцы?

----------


## vieanna

Бунина?

----------


## Trs

Нет...

----------


## vieanna

Преображенская- Б. Арнаутская?

----------


## Trs

И не он...

----------


## mlch

> Два балкончика. Где красавцы?


 Маразлиевская 14

----------


## Trs

Конечно! Потрясающее здание с барельефами в парадных. Доходный дом Наума 1913 года постройки - архитектор Гольденберг, если не путаю.

Выдайте плюс, кому не сложно.

----------


## Velena

плюс выдали)

----------


## Гигант

как называется сквер внутри квадрата зданий?

----------


## Скрытик

Смеешься?  :smileflag: 
Пале-рояль.

----------


## xifedor

Пале-Рояль

Упс. Скрытик уже ответил.

----------


## Гигант

> Смеешься? 
> Пале-рояль.


 правильно! Этажность домов несколько изменилась с тех пор

----------


## Гигант

а что это за проспект?

----------


## xifedor

Проспект Мира, он же Александровский?

----------


## Гигант

> Проспект Мира, он же Александровский?


  правильно!

----------


## Скрытик

Гигант, мы эту коллекцию гравюр наизусть знаем, давайте что-то посложнее  :smileflag:

----------


## Гигант

а где этот дом?



хотя для истинных знатоков следовало бы вырезать балкончик и его сделать загадкой  :smileflag: 
П.С. Нынешний хозяин квартирки наверху решил улучшить здание, доработать так сказать проект. Без дурацкого голубенького поликарбонада  тут не обошлось

----------


## Гигант

я ухожу , а вы отгадывайте  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Преображенская в начале?

----------


## Trs

а где там такое? я вот на Успенскую грешу...

----------


## Пушкин

> а где там такое? я вот на Успенскую грешу...


 Ну и грешите... :smileflag:

----------


## Гигант

ни то  и ни другое

----------


## xifedor

Коблевская?

----------


## сокровище

похоже на Канатную.... в районе Чкалова

----------


## Trs

Ну, попробую ткнуть пальцем в небо... Бунина?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

1. Торговая в самом начале?
2. Коблевская/Дворянская/Садовая где-то в том районе?

----------


## Гигант

> 1. Торговая в самом начале?
> 2. Коблевская/Дворянская/Садовая где-то в том районе?


 Дворянская. А теперь скажите квартал

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Предположу, что ближе к "Кирхе".
P.S. На глаза попадалось неоднократно, но точно сказать сложно. Улица то 4,5 квартала )) А вообще, архитектурно дом напоминает Дворянскую 8, но тот 4-х этажный.

----------


## Trs

дом Рогозинской?

----------


## Hvarshat

> Дворянская. А теперь скажите квартал


 Дворянская, 8. Между Садовой и Пастера  :smileflag:

----------


## Гигант

> Предположу, что ближе к "Кирхе".
> P.S. На глаза попадалось неоднократно, но точно сказать сложно. Улица то 4,5 квартала )) А вообще, архитектурно дом напоминает Дворянскую 8, но тот 4-х этажный.


 Правильно, Дворянская 8!!!

----------


## Trs

Тьфу... Каждый же день мимо хожу, а глаза не поднимаю

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Правильно, Дворянская 8!!!


 М-дя, а на фото кажется, что этажа всего 3 ))
Но зрительная память все же работает. В этом доме я жил с 1985 по 1988, но не сразу признал  :smileflag:

----------


## Гигант

> М-дя, а на фото кажется, что этажа всего 3 ))


 да , обман зрения


> Но зрительная память все же работает. В этом доме я жил с 1985 по 1988, но не сразу признал


 красивые дома для проживания выбираешь!

----------


## Гигант

*Trs*, а дом Рогозинской, это какой номер?

----------


## Trs

Не расходимся, у меня есть вещь. 

Хороший дом. И парадные хорошие. А вот оригинальных окон на фасаде почти не осталось. Вот те немногие, которые и по сей день радуют глаз прохожих... где?

----------


## Trs

> *Trs*, а дом Рогозинской, это какой номер?


 Не он... Оба дома Рогозинской стоят в последнем квартале Дворянской по нечётной стороне, правый похож немного на искомый.

----------


## Ronny

> Не расходимся, у меня есть вещь.


 Возможно Пастера?

----------


## Trs

Нет, не Пастера. К тому же, _там_ другие окна.

----------


## Ellsara

Воронцовский переулок?

----------


## Alternativa

Садовая или, может быть, р-н пересечения ул. Тираспольской, Старопортофранковской, Колонтаевской?

----------


## Trs

нет и нет

----------


## Ellsara

Канатная, от Сабанского к пер. Нахимова?

----------


## Trs

Нет, но недалеко

----------


## Гигант

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Trs

Не-а...

----------


## Hvarshat

Может Пушкинская? Где-то в начале улицы...

----------


## Trs

Нет. Эта улица перпендикулярна Пушкинской.

----------


## катерок

бунина?

----------


## Trs

Нет.

Удивительная улица Бунина. Как "Пушкин" в ЧтоГдеКогда.

----------


## Ellsara

Греческая недалеко от Канатной или Жуковского (между Пушкинской и Ришельевской)?

----------


## Trs

Нет. Идите в другую сторону по Канатной.

----------


## Hvarshat

Еврейская?

----------


## Trs

Нет.

Кстати, думаю, многие деревянные окна на фасаде заменили на пластиковые из-за некоего внешнего фактора, а вовсе не из-за их внешнего вида

----------


## Ellsara

Канатная между Жуковского и Еврейской или Троицкая (рядом со школой)?

Ой, я не внимательна (перпендикулярно Пушкинской, а значит и Канатной).

----------


## Hvarshat

Все, предлагаю последнюю версию  :smileflag: 
Троицкая?

----------


## Trs

Нет. Можете выносить Hvarshat  :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

Коблевская?

----------


## Trs

И не она...

А как по Канатной можно попасть на Коблевскую?

Ну я же зачем-то говорю о каком-то внешнем факторе, который может заставить поменять окна? Попытайтесь выковырять отсюда подсказку.

----------


## Ellsara

Еще не было Успенской ))))

----------


## Гигант

внешний фактор? Переоборудование здания?
А я Базарную застолблю  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

нет. это внутренний. внешний - это с улицы.

Не Успенская

Не Базарная

----------


## Пушкин

Троицкая?

----------


## Trs

Хм. Ну ладно. Как уже ранее замечалось, вы приехали в Одессу из Аккордеонска, а после обзорной экскурсии она вам настолько понравилась, что вы решили купить квартиру. С окнами на улицу. Живёте, живёте, а нет-нет и выкрикнете в сердцах "завтра же металлопластик поставлю" Что может заставить вас это сделать?

Троицкая уже отклонялась.

----------


## Скрытик

Переулок Нахимова?

----------


## Trs

Неожиданно. Но и не он.

----------


## Пушкин

Что то очень знакомое Жуковского/ Александровский? вроде нет там таких орлов.

----------


## Ellsara

Большая Арнаутская от Канатной к Пушкинской. А фактор - шум, я права?

----------


## Гигант

> Хм. Ну ладно. Как уже ранее замечалось, вы приехали в Одессу из Аккордеонска, а после обзорной экскурсии она вам настолько понравилась, что вы решили купить квартиру. С окнами на улицу. Живёте, живёте, а нет-нет и выкрикнете в сердцах "завтра же металлопластик поставлю" Что может заставить вас это сделать?


 внешние шумы. Они могут появиться в связи с увеличением транспортного потока либо  от создания увеселительных заведений рядом.
Может в районе Куликового поля?

----------


## Trs

Фактор - шум. Не Арнаутская.

----------


## verda

Да из-за шума заменили. Трамваи? Пантелеймоновская?

----------


## Trs

Выпускаю салюты в небо Ближних Мельниц. Да. Пантелеймоновская. Остался дом.

----------


## osip

Может угол Л. Шмидта, нечетная сторона

----------


## Trs

Нет. Это не угловой дом.

----------


## Ellsara

№ 32 или 28?

----------


## Trs

Над городом поднимается зарево фейерверков... Это №28.

Спасибо всем участникам поиска истины. Сам дом выложить не могу - фото пересвечено и редактор не вытягивает. Но это дополнительный повод увидеть это чудо вживую

----------


## Гигант

так и не понял , при чём тут внешний фактор? От трамваев идут вибрации, колебания и МТП окна тут не помогут

----------


## Скрытик

> так и не понял , при чём тут внешний фактор? От трамваев идут вибрации, колебания и МТП окна тут не помогут


 А салюты ничего так?  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

> так и не понял , при чём тут внешний фактор? От трамваев идут вибрации, колебания и МТП окна тут не помогут


 По крайней мере, вы будете трястись в тишине.

----------


## Гигант

вчера проходим мимо. улыбнуло

где это?
Не знаю , как правильно охарактеризовать эту картинку...
Лубок ? Наив?

----------


## Richard_I

> вчера проходим мимо. улыбнуло
> 
> где это?
> Не знаю , как правильно охарактеризовать эту картинку...
> Лубок ? Наив?


 ОльгиевскаяLНовосельского?

----------


## Гигант

> ОльгиевскаяLНовосельского?


 точно
 А что это за жанр и к чему эта картинка, не подскажите?

----------


## Гигант

Орел с подрезанными временем крыльями. На каком доме он "гнездится"?

----------


## OdGen

В другом конце квартала от Вашей предыдущей загадки  :smileflag:  Пересечение Новосельского и Коблевской - Коблевская 2/4.

----------


## Гигант

> В другом конце квартала от Вашей предыдущей загадки  Пересечение Новосельского и Коблевской - Коблевская 2/4.


 верно!

----------


## Richard_I

> верно!


 Киса, ну Вы как-то путайте след, а то "что вижу - о том и пою". Просто будем вычислять по фото-загадкам схемы Вашего передвижения по городу и отгадывать по остановкам

----------


## Trs

Ай, на орла опоздал. Ну тогда получайте дверь.

----------


## Richard_I

> Ай, на орла опоздал. Ну тогда получайте дверь.


 Княжеская?

----------


## Trs

Разумеется. Замечательная дверь. Выдайте плюс товарищу.

----------


## Гигант

что за дом?

----------


## Скрытик

Софиевская? (фотки лучше сжимать немного).

----------


## Trs

Дворянская, 20, особняк Яновской

----------


## Гигант

> Дворянская, 20, особняк Яновской


 именно!

----------


## Trs

блиц-загадка

----------


## Alternativa

> блиц-загадка


 
Дегтярная угол Тираспольской?

----------


## Trs

Нет. Ищите другой голубовато-серый дом.

----------


## Гигант

не Ришельевский лицей?

----------


## Пушкин

Екатерининская/Базарная?

----------


## vieanna

Согласна с Пушкиным. Можно, я уже ему + поставлю?

----------


## Пушкин

> Согласна с Пушкиным. Можно, я уже ему + поставлю?


 Подождите, а вдруг автор загадки скажет что это не там...

----------


## vieanna

Автора в студию!

----------


## Гигант

> Екатерининская/Базарная?


 очень похож

----------


## Joozy

а мне кажется,что это Жуковского...

----------


## Trs

Автор вчера без интернета остался, это ЮрЛиц, Екатерининская/Базарная, всё верно.

----------


## Пушкин

В этом здании была "маленькая" школа №68. А до революции еврейское училище...

----------


## Гигант

так небрежно обычно красят школы (учебные заведения), поэтому о ней сразу и подумалось

----------


## BORISOFF

Где это ?

----------


## Скрытик

Пироговская?

----------


## BORISOFF

нет.

----------


## BORISOFF

подсказка

----------


## Vaita

Старопрортофранковская/Тираспольская?

----------


## Maksy

льва толстого / каретный

----------


## BORISOFF

> льва толстого / каретный


 100%.  +

----------


## BORISOFF

каретный переулок, 4

----------


## BORISOFF

еще один дом

----------


## Maksy

канатная / пироговская

----------


## BORISOFF

> канатная / пироговская


 100% +

----------


## BORISOFF

Еще место интересное

----------


## VikZu

Что-то нет шевеления по поводу вышевисящей загадки. И автор молчит. Посему предлагаю блитц. 
Где висит такой привет из 80х годов прошлого века? Выглядит достаточно свежо!

----------


## Viktoz

М.Арнаутская 66

----------


## VikZu

Ну оочень далеко...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Предположу, что где-нибудь на Черноморского Казачества или Атамана Головатого?

----------


## Скрытик

Софиевская?

----------


## VikZu

Табличка висит не в центре.

----------


## NeMo

> Табличка висит не в центре.


 Может быть Светлый переулок?

----------


## Trs

Золотой Берег? Черноморка?

----------


## VikZu

Это в спальном районе, улица оживленная, людная. Не Поскот. Сберкассы там нет уже лет 15, а табличка сохранилась. А вот почта есть. В общем место достаточно людное, но лично я ходил мимо него лет 10 и не видел.

----------


## BORISOFF

Филатова/Гайдара?

----------


## Скрытик

Канатная?

----------


## lanos7

Якира.

----------


## Viktoz

Ю-З Массив, Первая станция Ч.Д.

----------


## Ellsara

> Это в спальном районе, улица оживленная, людная. Не Поскот. Сберкассы там нет уже лет 15, а табличка сохранилась. А вот почта есть. В общем место достаточно людное, но лично я ходил мимо него лет 10 и не видел.


 Юго-Западный массив напротив базарчика: почта есть, табличка какая-то есть, людно...

----------


## VikZu

Ближе всех BORISOFF и  Lanos07. Улица уже названа. Это Филатова, а номер 76. Ставлю BORISOFF +.
И смотрите фото. Торец дома выходит на тротуар люди ходят мимо и не видят.

----------


## lanos7

Во блин! 30 лет живу в ближней к этому углу парадной,а не признал.

----------


## BORISOFF

вот такие "красавцы"

----------


## Маргарита

Лидерсовский, возле 3-й больницы

----------


## BORISOFF

точно в яблочко.

----------


## BORISOFF

Маргарита +

----------


## BORISOFF

вот такой подъезд

----------


## Trs

А вот меня очаровали эти модерновые розетки с гирляндами. Где такие?

----------


## Trs

Борисофф - Маразлиевская, особняк Менделевича, конец двадцатых номеров где-то.

edit: а именно №26

----------


## Маргарита

> Маргарита +


 Прошу выдать честно заработанный плюс

----------


## Maksy

> А вот меня очаровали эти модерновые розетки с гирляндами. Где такие?


 Канатная где-то по середине

----------


## Trs

не Канатная.

----------


## Trs

ухожу до утра.

----------


## BORISOFF

> Прошу выдать честно заработанный плюс


 честно заработанный ПЛЮС !  " + " :smileflag:

----------


## BORISOFF

> Борисофф - Маразлиевская, особняк Менделевича, конец двадцатых номеров где-то.
> 
> edit: а именно №26


 это     " + "
точно. 
такая красота в таком ужасном состоянии.мрамор закрашен краской и тд и тп.

----------


## Alternativa

> Еще место интересное


 А Это уже отгадали?

----------


## OdGen

> точно в яблочко.


 А чей особняк на фото, кто знает?

----------


## victor.odessa

> А чей особняк на фото, кто знает?


 Барона Ф.А.Масса-?

----------


## Trs

> это     " + "
> точно. 
> такая красота в таком ужасном состоянии.мрамор закрашен краской и тд и тп.


 Опять же, где обещанный плюс?  :smileflag: 

Здание потрясащее, особенно мрамор под краской

----------


## Viktoz

> Опять же, где обещанный плюс?


  :smileflag:  Ваш +

----------


## BORISOFF

> А чей особняк на фото, кто знает?

----------


## BORISOFF

Особняк Фабрицкого . Начало ХХ века.

----------


## BORISOFF

> А Это уже отгадали?


 подсказка
то же , в цвете.

----------


## BORISOFF



----------


## Maksy

район одессы-товарной?

----------


## VikZu

На Товарной не те цвета. Мне кажется это где-то за 10й станцией фонтана.

----------


## Trs

Санаторий?

----------


## TrinCh

на больницу какую-то похоже, почему-то кажется железнодорожников.

----------


## victor.odessa

Помню, что видел. Но где? Считаю,что данное строение имеет отношение к железной дороге. Это либо: как уже говорилось, станция Товарная, либо техникум железнодорожного транспорта (Алексеевская площадь,17), либо станция Сортировочная.

----------


## Vaita

А мне кажется чтоэто или Еврейская или Слободская больницы

----------


## victor.odessa

> А мне кажется чтоэто или Еврейская или Слободская больницы


 Возможно и на Слободке.

----------


## Vaita

Так что, точно Слободская больница, одно из отделений?

----------


## BORISOFF

victor.odessa и Maksy получают по "+"
Это станция Товарная.

----------


## Trs

> А вот меня очаровали эти модерновые розетки с гирляндами. Где такие?


 Вернёмся к гирляндам?..

----------


## Joozy

ну может в районе Базарной,Утёсова или Заславского такие розеточки??)

----------


## Trs

Базарная... Утёсова... Не очень далеко, в принципе, но не они.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Базарная... Утёсова... Не очень далеко, в принципе, но не они.


 А это не Пантелеймоновская, между Преображенской и Старопортофранковской ?

----------


## Trs

Нет, не там. В другую сторону по Старопортофранковской (но не на ней)

----------


## flyer-korowka

Тогда Разумовская  :smileflag:

----------


## Joozy

> Нет, не там. В другую сторону по Старопортофранковской (но не на ней)


 из тех краёв припоминаю только 10-го Апреля и Южную

----------


## victor.odessa

Градоначальницкая,3 ?

----------


## Trs

нет, всё не то...

----------


## victor.odessa

Торговая, р-он Нового базара?

----------


## VikZu

Болгарская?

----------


## Maksy

пер Асташкина?

----------


## Trs

Переулок, да. Дом №3.

----------


## Joozy

> Переулок, да. Дом №3.


 отлично,каждый день там и не угадал  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> Особняк Фабрицкого . Начало ХХ века.


 Особняк мирового судьи г. Одессы Семена Осиповича Фабрицкого, 1880-е годы.

----------


## BORISOFF

интересная штучка .

----------


## WRC

у меня во дворе раньше тоже похожи ворота были, а по фотке я сразу пас=))))

----------


## kravshik

Херсонская ул,номер пока не вспомнил

----------


## BORISOFF

Нет, не Херсонская

----------


## Hvarshat

> интересная штучка .


 Французский бульвар, где-то в районе дома №3 или 5  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Было уже это - таки да Франзузкий.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

разрешите мне  :smileflag:  (не центр)

----------


## Пушкин

Педагогическая?

----------


## TrinCh

> разрешите мне  (не центр)


 тенистая-светлая?

----------


## Буджак

Компасный?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> тенистая-светлая?


 очень-очень горячо, но можно точнее адрес ворот?

----------


## Пушкин

> очень-очень горячо, но можно точнее адрес ворот?


 Так что, это не Педагогическая? :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Так что, это не Педагогическая?


 вот вам и точнее) Педагогическая, 13  :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Педагогическая?


 сори, не увидела слона-то  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> сори, не увидела слона-то


 О тож! :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Где?

----------


## mlch

> Где?


 Ограда Бродской синагоги? (Жуковского угол Пушкинской)

----------


## Пушкин

Пока мимо!

----------


## osip

Французский бульвар, Ботанический сад (дача Бруна)

----------


## Vaita

Дом ученых?

----------


## Пушкин

> Французский бульвар, Ботанический сад (дача Бруна)


 Браво!

----------


## BORISOFF

еще одна деталь.

----------


## Маргарита

Оперный театр?

----------


## BORISOFF

точно!

----------


## BORISOFF

вот это основание фонаря у Оперного театра

----------


## BORISOFF

вот такой фрагмент

----------


## Trs

Чайковского, 10?

----------


## BORISOFF

нет

----------


## Скрытик

Мы *не задаем* новых загадок пока не разгадана предыдущая!

----------


## mlch

> Мы *не задаем* новых загадок пока не разгадана предыдущая!


 А какая не разгадана?

----------


## Скрытик

> А какая не разгадана?


 Я удалил только что пост с новой загадкой.

----------


## George_S

Ок.

----------


## vieanna

Маразлиевская?

----------


## BORISOFF

нет,не Маразлиевская

----------


## Trs

Троицкая/Пушкинская?

----------


## HTS

Лермонтовский санаторий?

----------


## BORISOFF

Нет

----------


## BORISOFF

не санаторий и не Троицкая/Пушкинская

----------


## Ellsara

Ришельевская между Успенской и Троицкой (нечетная сторона)

----------


## BORISOFF

да,точно.Ришельевская,33.

----------


## BORISOFF

эта деталь знакома?

----------


## REDSOX

> да,точно.Ришельевская,33.


 
Троицкая угол Пушкинской.

----------


## REDSOX

Промахнулся на квартал!(( Решельевская угол Троицкая!

----------


## Ellsara

> эта деталь знакома?


 Каретный напротив школы?

----------


## BORISOFF

нет, не каретный

----------


## BORISOFF

подсказка

----------


## VHana

Французский бульвар 1 или 3 номер

----------


## OdGen

точно!  :smileflag:  Это дом №1 по Французскому бульвару http://odessa.sergekot.com/francuzskij-bulvar-nechetnaya-storona-i/

----------


## BORISOFF

Правильно, VHana и  OdGen , это  в здание поликлиники Военного госпиталя.

----------


## BORISOFF

адрес, Французский бульвар, 1а.

----------


## BORISOFF

дверь ( новая) в старом здании ))

----------


## Trs

Что-то не особенно понятно, но рискну предположить, что в районе Екатерининской площади.

----------


## helen_lime

или Екатерининская между Дерибасовской и Ласточкина?

----------


## VHana

Пушкинская или Ришельевская

----------


## BORISOFF

пока все мимо)

----------


## Trs

Греческая?

----------


## VHana

Жуковского

----------


## vieanna

Пальцем в небо - ЗАГС на Толстого?

----------


## BORISOFF

пока все варианты не подходят.

----------


## helen_lime

Жуковского рядом с Модессой

----------


## BORISOFF

Нет, не Жуковского.

----------


## Atelman

тут похоже нужно догадываться по фасаду, отражающемуся в двери...Воронцовский пер.?

----------


## BORISOFF

Нет, не Воронцовский.
пришло время подсказок.
Эта дверь имеет отношение к общепиту.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Нет, не Воронцовский.
> пришло время подсказок.
> Эта дверь имеет отношение к общепиту.


 судя по стоящему внутри холодильнику с пивом - таки да имеет

----------


## BORISOFF

> судя по стоящему внутри холодильнику с пивом - таки да имеет


 Cкрытая реклама ))

----------


## WRC

> судя по стоящему внутри холодильнику с пивом - таки да имеет


 так после всего это холодильник внутри? я думал он отражаеться, типа на другой стороне стоит возле ларька какого-то...

----------


## helen_lime

Екатерининская,
кафе Сластена

----------


## BORISOFF

Увы, точного ответа пока нет.
Холодильник с пивом отражается в стекле.

----------


## Alternativa

Может на Л.Толстого напротив Мариинской гимназии, какой нибудь магазинчик продуктовый открыли?

----------


## klab

это не возле бывшего 14 училища на старопортофраковской???

----------


## BORISOFF

> Может на Л.Толстого напротив Мариинской гимназии, какой нибудь магазинчик продуктовый открыли?


 нет, это не магазинчик продуктовый .

----------


## BORISOFF

> это не возле бывшего 14 училища на старопортофраковской???


 увы, неточно.

----------


## Мариха

Ребятки, может, кто знает, когда открытие Кирхи?? И можно ли простым смертным на это открытие прийти? Так хочется.

----------


## vieanna

> Ребятки, может, кто знает, когда открытие Кирхи?? И можно ли простым смертным на это открытие прийти? Так хочется.


 17 апреля, времени не знаю пока. Думаю, можно. Каждый день мимо езжу и любуюсь - как красиво!

----------


## Richard_I

> Ребятки, может, кто знает, когда открытие Кирхи?? И можно ли простым смертным на это открытие прийти? Так хочется.


 Смотреть тута: https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=11144293&postcount=3573

----------


## BORISOFF

подсказка

----------


## Trs

Неужели Оперный?

----------


## Дудка

Рискну предположить, что это со стороны пер.Чайковского, рядом со служебным входом в Оперный театр. Кажись именно у служебного входа такая пепельница Давидоффовская стояла, по крайней мере осенью.

----------


## Trs

Да, в переулке как раз есть дом такого цвета, №16, кажется.

----------


## BORISOFF

> Неужели Оперный?


 так и есть!
буфет Оперного театра , вход по пер.Чайковского.

----------


## BORISOFF

Дудка и Trs  получают по " + "!

----------


## VHana

А я вчера сначала написала Оперный, ответа не дождалась - подумала - и стерла!

----------


## Дудка

> А я вчера сначала написала Оперный, ответа не дождалась - подумала - и стерла!


 Подтверждаю. Вчера тоже увидел в посте, что это Оперный, но реакции не последовало. Это-то меня тоже с толку сбило, хотя с самого начала был уверен, что это "оборотка Оперного".

----------


## Trs

Не отходим от кассы. 



Вот такой фрагмент очень красивого дома на одной из одесских улочек. Неподалёку, в угловом доме, в своё время жила поэтесса, лауреат Сталинской премии, трагически погибшая в результате несчастного случая в дачном посёлке - это непрозрачная подсказка на всякий случай.

----------


## BORISOFF

> А я вчера сначала написала Оперный, ответа не дождалась - подумала - и стерла!


 верю! за незамеченный правильный ответ  "+"
в следующий раз не надо стирать правильный ответ! :smileflag:

----------


## verda

Жила там Маргарита Алигер. И что?

----------


## Trs

Ну... Дом надо назвать. Которого фрагмент.

----------


## Ellsara

Карантинная?

----------


## Trs

Увы, нет. Попробуйте найти где М.А. жила в Одессе.

----------


## BORISOFF

Кузнечная?

----------


## Trs

Она. Остался дом... (который на картинке)

----------


## BORISOFF

№52?

----------


## Trs

Нет. Я как раз выбирал - кусочек №52 отправить в загадки, или этот.

----------


## BORISOFF

значит,46?

----------


## Trs

И не 46  :smileflag:

----------


## BORISOFF

осталось 57 попыток.))

----------


## BORISOFF

№6, с другой стороны Кузнечной?

----------


## Trs

Нет, М.А. жила, хоть и близко, но не дверь-в-дверь с этим домом.

----------


## BORISOFF

надо прогуляться по ул.Кузнечной ,по памяти не получается))

----------


## Alternativa

Предположения 2, дом рядом с 58 школой № 33
или дом с аптекой, на углу с Тираспольской № 13

----------


## Trs

нет и нет, но искомый дом уже взяли в кольцо.

----------


## BORISOFF

значит,№ 42,где бильярдный клуб?

----------


## Alternativa

44?
42 вроде серого цвета(был)

----------


## Trs

Ой, не туда пошли...

----------


## Ellsara

В районе института связи? Например, №8...

----------


## Alternativa

последняя попытка №39

----------


## Trs

*Ellsara* точечным попаданием разгромила дом, где жила М.А. Осталось найти наш, который совсем недалеко.

----------


## WRC

N17

----------


## Trs

Увы, нет... Уже вся Кузнечная в дырах, а в нужный дом никак не попадут.

----------


## Ellsara

Это № 14. И сколько я узнала о М. Алигер за 1 день ))))))

----------


## Trs

*поджигает салют*

Разумеется.

----------


## Alternativa

> Это № 14. И сколько я узнала о М. Алигер за 1 день ))))))


 Вот так всегда, вокруг да около, а слона то я и не заметила. Это дом в котором жила моя школьная подруга, и судя по всему на фотографии автора загадки ее окно

----------


## Ellsara

> Вот так всегда, вокруг да около, а слона то я и не заметила. Это дом в котором жила моя школьная подруга, и судя по всему на фотографии автора загадки ее окно


  Бывает же такое...

----------


## Ellsara

Думаю, что многие обращали внимание. Итак, где находится сей фрагмент здания? 
Заранее прошу прощения за качество.

----------


## mr-2

Чаем не Щепкина?

----------


## denn-73

я выкладывал
помолчу

----------


## VHana

Преображенская

----------


## Ellsara

нет, не Щепкина и не Преображенская

to denn-73 ок, спасибо

----------


## Pumik

Садиковская, первые номера

----------


## Ellsara

Верно, Садиковская. Но не первые номера ((((

----------


## Pumik

> Верно, Садиковская. Но не первые номера ((((


 ну, значит последние, окна моей однокурсницы справа и слева от этой статуи, я только номер дома не помню

----------


## Ellsara

нет, не последние ((((

сегодня просто день одноклассницы и однокурсницы ))))) Ну и совпадения, однако

----------


## Сорос

> нет, не последние ((((
> 
> сегодня просто день одноклассницы и однокурсницы ))))) Ну и совпадения, однако


 почти на углу с Ленинградской

----------


## Ellsara

> почти на углу с Ленинградской


 Да.

Плюс Сорос и Pumik

----------


## WRC

нате :smileflag:

----------


## Сорос

> нате


 Точно не скажу, пусть будет Жуковского , недалеко от Канатной

----------


## Скрытик

Бунина?

----------


## georadar

> нате


 Бунина 8. Сейчас этого атлатна уже нету.

----------


## Сорос

атланты пригорюнились, им под нос повесили сушить трусы. Где это?

----------


## WRC

georadar, верно +

Сорос, Щепкина 21?

----------


## Сорос

> georadar, верно +
> 
> Сорос, Щепкина 21?


 нет

----------


## WRC

может Конная?

----------


## helen_lime

Короленко угол красной гвардии

----------


## Сорос

ни Конная, ни Софиевская

----------


## Trs

Новосельского рядом с консерваторией, №67...69 где-то.

----------


## Сорос

> Новосельского рядом с консерваторией, №67...69 где-то.


 правильно!!! №67



добавьте, пожалуйста , + *Trs*

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

я добавила)

----------


## Сорос

чтобы хоть как то усложнить лёгкую загадку. 
Из какого помещения (скажите его назначение) сделано это фото?

----------


## Maksy

а наверх тоже пускают?

----------


## Vaita

Кирха, колокольня )

----------


## Сорос

> а наверх тоже пускают?


 кто спрашивает, того может и не пускают. А кто идёт молча, тому все двери открыты

----------


## Сорос

> Кирха, колокольня )


 правильно. Мы залезли на следующий ярус по металлической лестнице. Там есть дверь на огромный чердак . Заходить туда не стали , там имеются только окошки-бойницы на общагу и пер. Топольского. Полезли ещё выше. На этом ярусе укреплены непосредственно колокола. Хотелось конечно попробовать себя в качестве звонаря, но вовремя сдержался :smileflag: 
Жаль, был только мобильный телефон

Органист за инструментом


служба


колокола

----------


## Vaita

Я думала, там по-лучше вид. Оказывается, не так и высоко

----------


## SaMoVar

Я в своё время Кирху облазил вдоль и поперёк. Там местами сохранились небольшие фрагменты фресок. После реставрации оригинальная роспись полностью утеряна.
У меня черепица была оригинальная с Кирхи - мэйд ин Марсель. К сожалению после переезда утеряна...

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Я в своё время Кирху облазил вдоль и поперёк. Там местами сохранились небольшие фрагменты фресок. После реставрации оригинальная роспись полностью утеряна.
> У меня черепица была оригинальная с Кирхи - мэйд ин Марсель. К сожалению после переезда утеряна...


 а я её облазил ещё до Вас  :smileflag: , , находил много предметов старой утвари, особенно там валялось много старых писем и фотографий - которым  мы тогда мальчишками не придавали значения. . . и просто выбрасывали,  ,

это было после пожара 76 года

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

а насколько они были старые?

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> а насколько они были старые?


 дореволюционные,  , именно там на развалившихся лестницах кирхи держа в руках чьё-то "открытоъ письмо" до меня дошло откуда взялось слово  - "открытка" , .в те времена слали родственникам свою фотографию без конверта  - на обратной стороне просто писали адрес получателя, и называли это  -  открытое письмо.  Сберечь всё это мне просто не пришло в голову - я был одесский шпана

----------


## Richard_I

По Кирхе: у моей мамы, когда она училась с институте связи, в Кирхе проходили занятия по физ-ре. Внизу они бегали, а на балконе лежали маты и там была "типа гимнастика". Когда они занимались ентой "гимнастикой", препод им кричала: "Только сильно не  прыгайте! А то балкон обвалится!"

----------


## Келлас

Попа гора

----------


## Пушкин

Где? :smileflag:

----------


## Сорос

> Где?


 хорошая , капитальная голубятня.  :smileflag: Жаль не задействована по назначению.
Никогда её не видел. Предположу, Жуковского

----------


## Пушкин

Нет

----------


## Screech

Еврейская/Пушкинская

----------


## WRC

мде... надо сфоткать антенну на свое доме и тоже всех спрашивать "где?"

----------


## VHana

Малая Арнаутская

----------


## катерок

маразлиевская угол успенской

----------


## Пушкин

> Малая Арнаутская


 Ближе всего, но не то... :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Старопортофранковская и соседние?

----------


## Ellsara

Заславского?

----------


## Пушкин

> Заславского?


 Пока мимо, 
даю подсказку - повернитесь на 180 градусов :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Утёсова?

----------


## Ellsara

Книжный переулок

----------


## Trs

Скомпилируем наши догадки в Треугольный переулок

----------


## VHana

Большая Арнаутская

----------


## Пушкин

Допустим так - это один из престижных районов Одессы.

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Гоголя?

----------


## Пушкин

Нет

----------


## Trs

Ой, есть гадская идея. Куйбышева, 27  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Хотя, наверное, Маразлиевская и прилегающие, во ворах.

----------


## Ellsara

Район Кировского сквера? *престижно сжимаю кулачки

----------


## VHana

Французский бульвар
Отрадная-Ясная-Морская-Уютная
Лидерсовский бульвар

----------


## HTS

Уютная или Отрадная улица

----------


## helen_lime

Бунина?

----------


## Пушкин

VHana и HTS до района добрались, теперь улицу плЫз.
Подсказка - на этой улице нашел три разных таблички с названиями, но суть одна... :smileflag:

----------


## VHana

> VHana и HTS до района добрались, теперь улицу плЫз.
> Подсказка - на этой улице нашел три разных таблички с названиями, но суть одна...


 Разные названия на Веры Инбер - Купальный переулок, Лидерсовский бульвар(угловой дом, но табличка висит в переулке)

----------


## VHana

А может Азарова?

----------


## Ruairi

> А может Азарова?


 Бульвар Януковича?

----------


## VHana

Чижикова-Пантелеймоновская-Новорыбная(кажется так написано над воротами), а угол тогда уж Новая-Соколовской-Черновола

----------


## vieanna

Может - Гимназическая - Институтская - Иностранной коллегии?

----------


## Пушкин

На этой улице есть два дума полностью отреставрированы на средства владельцев квартир..

----------


## катерок

> На этой улице есть два дума полностью отреставрированы на средства владельцев квартир..


 отрадная?

----------


## VHana

> На этой улице есть два дума полностью отреставрированы на средства владельцев квартир..


 И на Отрадной и на Уютной есть отремонтированные дома - а на какие средства на них же не написано (или написано?) ?

----------


## Пушкин

> И на Отрадной и на Уютной есть отремонтированные дома - а на какие средства на них же не написано (или написано?) ?


 Это не написано - это понятно.

Улица уже несколько раз повторялась в перечисление улиц, но меня интересует в ответе название только этой улицы и я не прошу номера дома. :smileflag:  Ну же...

----------


## klab

уютная

----------


## Пушкин

> уютная


 Вот победитель. Но я ставлю плюсики всем кто называл эту улицу... :smileflag: 
если стоять спиной к этим таблЫчкам, то увидите эту башенку.

----------


## VHana

> Вот победитель. Но я ставлю плюсики всем кто называл эту улицу...
> если стоять спиной к этим таблЫчкам, то увидите эту башенку.


 Эта башенка на флигеле внутри дворика ? Всегда туда заглядываю, а не узнала!

----------


## Пушкин

> Эта башенка на флигеле внутри дворика ? Всегда туда заглядываю, а не узнала!


 ну не совсем внутри, во всяком случае заборчик не мешает её разглядеть... :smileflag:  , я снимал с другой стороны улицы

----------


## WRC

погнали...  :smileflag:

----------


## Volya_Zhb

Садовая

----------


## WRC

неа

----------


## helen_lime

Пушкинская

----------


## WiseGirl

Похоже на Спиридоновскую .

----------


## Ruairi

На Тираспольской есть похожий домик.
Либо где-то в районе Маразлиевской.

----------


## VHana

Нежинская
Базарная

----------


## WRC

все мимо...

----------


## helen_lime

Греческая улица

----------


## Eugenie

На Жуковского

----------


## helen_lime

Ришельевская

----------


## Ellsara

Новосельского?

----------


## Trs

Есть предположение об Успенской.

----------


## Пушкин

Софиевская?

----------


## WRC

выше искомая улица была упомянута, но мы же по номеру дома угадываем ведь так?)

----------


## Tolstiy

Щепкина или Торговая?

----------


## WRC

в другой стороне...  :smileflag:

----------


## VHana

Греческая район Русского театра

----------


## Пушкин

Софиевская 23?

----------


## WRC

> Софиевская 23?


 весьма похож но нет...

----------


## osip

Думаю,  правы назвавшие Греческую. 
Кажется, это тот квартал, где милиция и подорванное похоронное бюро. Тогда номер дома 36 или 38.

----------


## VHana

> Думаю,  правы назвавшие Греческую. 
> Кажется, это тот квартал, где милиция и подорванное похоронное бюро. Тогда номер дома 36 или 38.


 Точно! Это 3-х этажный дом на этом квартале (№36) - в нем магазин какой-то (кажется - одежда)

----------


## WRC

> Думаю, правы назвавшие Греческую. 
> Кажется, это тот квартал, где милиция и подорванное похоронное бюро. Тогда номер дома 36 или 38.


 Именно там... законный плюс)

----------


## Ellsara

Фотка прошлой загадки:

Ну и еще один балкончик. Где находится?

----------


## Trs

Успенская, 127?

----------


## Ellsara

нет

----------


## helen_lime

Гоголя

----------


## Trs

Значит дома Руссова на Софиевской... Меня не оставляет чувство, что я часто вижу этот дом.

----------


## Koska

> Фотка прошлой загадки:
> 
> Ну и еще один балкончик. Где находится?


 Греческая, между Екатерининской и Красным переулком.

----------


## Trs

А может быть ещё Александровский проспект напротив Книжки, номер, кажется, что-то на 50.

----------


## Ellsara

> А может быть ещё Александровский проспект напротив Книжки, номер, кажется, что-то на 50.


 Вы правы, это Александровский проспект (за что +). Только номер 17.

----------


## Пушкин

> Вы правы, это Александровский проспект (за что +). Только номер 17.


 В этом доме на третьем этаже продавалось коммуна и в одной из комнат сохранились старинные расписанные потолки, интересно сохранились ли они сейчас?

----------


## BORISOFF

Вопрос 
где?



подсказка

----------


## BORISOFF

кто первый?

----------


## Trs

Неужели зоопарк?..

----------


## BORISOFF

нет,но версия красивая))

----------


## Koska

Предположила бы, что на Гоголя...

----------


## BORISOFF

увы,не Гоголя.

----------


## Koska

> увы,не Гоголя.


 Жаль. Павлушка был бы в тему... Он же к чему-то выложен...

----------


## Tolstiy

Мельницкая

----------


## Trs

Ботанический сад, санаторий им. Чкалова...

----------


## BORISOFF

Trs - Молодец , быстро и точно! заслуженный плюс.

----------


## BORISOFF

пойдем на рекорд? ответ через несколько секунд будет?

----------


## klab

похоже на степовой напротив сквера во дворе

----------


## Пушкин

Простите, но предыдущая загадка не была решена, автор BORISOFF засчитал неправильный ответ Trs. Это не санаторий Чкалова и не Ботанический сад...
 Так что наверное продолжим :smileflag:

----------


## BORISOFF

> Простите, но предыдущая загадка не была решена, автор BORISOFF засчитал неправильный ответ Trs. Это не санаторий Чкалова и не Ботанический сад...
>  Так что наверное продолжим


 конечно, в следующий раз так поздно загадывать не буду. :smileflag: 
Действительно, ответ неверный. 
Как лучше выйти из этой ситуации?
Ответ точно знает Пушкин.

----------


## Pinky

> Простите, но предыдущая загадка не была решена, автор BORISOFF засчитал неправильный ответ Trs. Это не санаторий Чкалова и не Ботанический сад...
>  Так что наверное продолжим


 Моя знает этот дом - сан Одесса (бывш им Дзержинского)

----------


## BORISOFF

> Моя знает этот дом - сан Одесса (бывш им Дзержинского)


 правильно!

----------


## WRC

> пойдем на рекорд? ответ через несколько секунд будет?


 возвращаемся к этой загадке? дом на Военном спуске

----------


## VHana

стадион СКА

----------


## BORISOFF

Нет, не спуск и не стадион.

----------


## krust

> пойдем на рекорд? ответ через несколько секунд будет?


 Доходный дом  Троицкая 5

----------


## BORISOFF

точно! krust "+"

----------


## Trs

Шёл недавно по ___________ и нашёл удивительную балконную решётку. Где же?

----------


## WRC

Успенская

----------


## Trs

Нет, увы.

----------


## Пушкин

Нежинская?

----------


## Trs

Не-а

----------


## WRC

Базарная, Конная, Дворянская...

----------


## Trs

Ну... Первые две - совсем мимо. Последняя - недалеко, но нет.

----------


## helen_lime

Птра великого

----------


## Trs

Да-да, я тоже часто называю Дворянскую старым названием

----------


## Пушкин

Подбельского?

----------


## Ellsara

Поддержу предыдущую версию: Подбельского от Дворянской к собору

----------


## Trs

Нет.

----------


## helen_lime

Садовая

----------


## Tolstiy

Лютеранский переулок???

----------


## Сорос

Нежинская?

----------


## Trs

Всё нет, но один из ответов близок.

----------


## Hvarshat

Новосельского?

----------


## Trs

И снова нет. Разве Новосельского уже не была отвергнута?

----------


## Ronny

Торговая?

----------


## Tolstiy

Топольского

----------


## Trs

Нет. 

Подсказка: у этого дома три фасада.

----------


## Ellsara

Софиевская угол Преображенской?

----------


## Trs

А где же три фасада? Нет, до этого область поиска была гораздо ближе.

----------


## Ellsara

3 фасада: Соборная площадь/Веры Холодной

----------


## Trs

Помилуйте, где на этой тяжеловесной громадине такие балконы? идите обратно к Дворянской, Новосельского и иже с ними...

----------


## Tolstiy

Княжеская ?

----------


## Trs

Нет. Но хороший дом, что-нибудь с ним в загадки тоже сделаю.

----------


## Tolstiy

Пер.Каретный или  Кузнечная

----------


## Trs

Уже теплее. Но это не Кузнечная, 8.

----------


## VHana

Каретный/Лютеранский

----------


## Ellsara

Льва Толстого, 32

----------


## Tolstiy

Асташкина

----------


## ДембА

дегтярная/лютеранской

----------


## vieanna

Это дом между площадью Льва Толстого и Старопортофранковской, балкон на фасаде, выходящем в переулочек, их соединяющий. По-моему, 32 номер. Только у него не 3, а 4 фасада.

----------


## Сорос

> Льва Толстого, 32


 точно! В этом доме прожил 18 лет, а балкон не узнал



Только вот в моей квартире балкон был с другим ограждением

----------


## WRC

и снова я...

----------


## helen_lime

потемкинская площадь?

----------


## georadar

Нежинская, где-то 62-68?

----------


## VHana

Троицкая
Успенская

----------


## Trs

Выдайте, пожалуйста, плюс vieanna. А где у него четвёртый фасад? Он на Старопортофранковскую не выходит.

----------


## Trs

> и снова я...


 Ох, очень знакомый дом... Екатерининская, Дворянская - не на одной из них?

----------


## ДембА

а это не на торговой ли между княжескими улицей и переулком

----------


## Сорос

> Выдайте, пожалуйста, плюс vieanna. А где у него четвёртый фасад? Он на Старопортофранковскую не выходит.


 2 П образных  дома образуют единый двор под одним адресом , Толстого 32. Есть 2 парадные с пл. Толстого и 2 подьезда , 1 со стороны пер. Толстого, второй со стороны военных складов. И фасад этого комплекса выходит на 4 стороны света :smileflag: 

дом Толстого 32 , фасад на Старопортофранковскую

----------


## Trs

А-а-а, ну так это, по сути, другой дом... но под тем же номером. 

Насчёт сабжа - есть ещё мысли о Пастера.

----------


## Ellsara

Я требую свой плюсик )))

И Trs, не обижайтесь, плиз, но мы по-разному понимаем недалеко (вспоминая загадку с шумной Пантелеймоновской), 3 фасада. И вообще, мне кажется, что у нас разный Дубльгис  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Ой, извините ради всего, прокручивал наверх, первой vieann'y заметил. Но у меня и на вас плюсомёт пока закрыт =(

Ну... Вы же не станете отрицать, что этот дом недалеко от Новосельского и Дворянской?

----------


## Ellsara

> Ой, извините ради всего, прокручивал наверх, первой vieann'y заметил. Но у меня и на вас плюсомёт пока закрыт =(
> 
> Ну... Вы же не станете отрицать, что этот дом недалеко от Новосельского и Дворянской?


 
Не буду. Таки да, недалеко. Только не 3 фасада (ИМХО). На этот дом грешили раньше (цвет, балкон похож), но не 3 фасада же. А потом решила назвать, предположив, что фасады можно считать по-разному ))))

Но это не суть важно (как впрочем и плюс)... Спасибо за загадки

----------


## vieanna

Да ради Б-га, не о чем спорить. Вот Вам, Ellsara, +, я не заметила Ваш пост. Хорошая загадка.

----------


## WRC

vieanna + что б не обидно т было)))

по моей загадке все мимо!!

----------


## helen_lime

преображенская

----------


## Trs

Да! В квартале между Еврейской и Троицкой!

----------


## osip

Греческая, 22

----------


## WRC

> Греческая, 22


 вы правы!!! от меня +

на скорость наверное...

----------


## VHana

Троицкая
Екатерининская

----------


## WRC

> Троицкая
> Екатерининская


 здания похожи но нет...

----------


## VikZu

угол Екатериненской-Чайковского

----------


## Ellsara

Екатериненская, 24

----------


## WRC

> Екатериненская, 24


 в точку!!!

----------


## WRC

еще одна...

----------


## Скрытик

Тираспольская - Новосельского?

----------


## Пушкин

> еще одна...


 Греческая/Решильевская???

----------


## Sun_Sunich

Гоголя?

----------


## BORISOFF

Греческая/Екатерининская?

----------


## VHana

На Пассаж похоже

----------


## helen_lime

Греческая угол Екатерининская, 100-пудово

----------


## Скрытик

> Греческая угол Екатерининская, 100-пудово


 Там окрашено голубой краской здание.

----------


## Ellsara

Ришельевская (между Дерибабушкой и Греческой) напротив НБУ?

----------


## Скрытик

> мы,видимо,говорим о разных углах этого перекрестка


 Там только 1 угол напоминает эту загадку  :smileflag: 
Вот тут есть фото этого здания:
http://tanyacher.livejournal.com/13974.html#cutid1

----------


## Скрытик

А вот и отгадка  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Там только 1 угол напоминает эту загадку 
> Вот тут есть фото этого здания:
> http://tanyacher.livejournal.com/13974.html#cutid1


 Между прочим этот балкон уже не самый длинный в нашем городе :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Опа, а какой?  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> Опа, а какой?


 Длинный :smileflag:

----------


## Usachov

> Между прочим этот балкон уже не самый длинный в нашем городе


 Это следующий вопрос?

----------


## Пушкин

> Это следующий вопрос?


 О.к.

----------


## Maksy

Ониловой 26/28

----------


## катерок

шикарный пентхаус!

----------


## helen_lime

Канатная

----------


## Nomax

Это ж "Ренессанс" от Берегов. В пер. Ониловой между Чкалова и Кирова

----------


## Ellsara

> Это ж "Ренессанс" от Берегов. В пер. Ониловой между Чкалова и Кирова


 
+1

----------


## BORISOFF

кто знает, где?

----------


## helen_lime

красный переулок?

----------


## georadar

1й Водопроводный переулок 13

----------


## BORISOFF

> 1й Водопроводный переулок 13


 правильно! +

----------


## WRC

*Скрытик +*

----------


## Скрытик

Раньше меня, кстати, был ответ  :smileflag: 
https://forumodua.com/showpost.php?p=11624066&postcount=18818

----------


## WRC

Добавте пожалста кто-то *Ellsara +*

----------


## BORISOFF

ЭТО было уже?

----------


## Lulushka

Может Воронцовский дворец, там, где Дворец пионеров был?

----------


## BORISOFF

Нет, не Дворец пионеров.

----------


## Lulushka

Тогда Воронцовский переулок. Ведь изображены Воронцов и ворон, думается)

----------


## Скрытик

> Добавте пожалста кто-то *Ellsara +*


 Поставил.

----------


## BORISOFF

нет,не Воронцовский переулок.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ониловой 26/28


 Вот правильный ответ на мою загадку. :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Новая от меня. Ищем подворотню.

_________________
Прошу прощения за убойную пересвеченность, забыл убрать настройки для парадной.

----------


## Скрытик

Жутко знакомое. Гоголя?

----------


## Sergey_L

Это Новосельского, где-то от 93 до 99 номера вроде (Между Тираспольской и Преображенской).

----------


## Ellsara

> Это Новосельского, где-то от 93 до 99 номера вроде (Между Тираспольской и Преображенской).


 Похоже на Новосельского, только по четной стороне (может 106-110, рядом магазинчик с заколками и др. женскими цацками)

----------


## osip

Дык, номер дома автор загадки и не скрывал, на стене мелом красуется "97"  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Да, это действительно Новосельского, 97.

----------


## Скрытик

Кошмар, говорил же что жутко знакомо, работаю в 100 метрах от него  :smileflag:

----------


## BORISOFF

> ЭТО было уже?


 значит ли отсутствие ответа на загадку ,что никто не знает,где это?

----------


## Пушкин

> значит ли отсутствие ответа на загадку ,что никто не знает,где это?


 Что то знакомое, но где не знаю. Дай те хоть наводку что ли где это окно. Ну допустим Пушкинская... Холодно, жарко???? :smileflag:

----------


## BORISOFF

тепло)))

----------


## Скрытик

Канатная?

----------


## BORISOFF

подсказка

----------


## georadar

> подсказка[/URL]


 Может Троицкая 25?

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> подсказка


 греческая угол пушкинская?

----------


## BORISOFF

нет, все мимо. но не очень далеко.

----------


## Пушкин

По моему это дверь (в низу) в какое то учебное заведение, что то очень знакомое...

----------


## BORISOFF

нет,это не учебное заведение.

----------


## Alternativa

Успенская угол Осипова

----------


## BORISOFF

Нет , не Успенская.
еще один элемент фасада:

----------


## Alternativa

Жуковского Пушкинская,?
что-то очень знакомое, но где...

----------


## BORISOFF

все рядом, это центр

----------


## Пушкин

Жуковского, Греческая? просто пальцем в небо...

----------


## BORISOFF

движемся в сторону ж д вокзала...

----------


## Ellsara

Осипова между Успенской и Б. Арнаутской?

----------


## victor.odessa

Бунина / Польская ?

----------


## BORISOFF

нет, поворачиваемся в сторону вокзала

----------


## VHana

Канатная

----------


## Пушкин

Еврейская?

----------


## Trs

Ришельевская?

----------


## Ellsara

Арнаутские от Ришельевской к морю (недалеко от ЦУМа)?

----------


## Trs

Кстати, а Пушкинскую ещё не предполагали?

А! Стойте! Это не дом Распопова на Екатерининской, 18?

----------


## WRC

не Троицкая /Пушкинская? там еще МБТИ

----------


## Pavel71

Канатная -Успенская
либо Осипова-Успенская

----------


## BORISOFF

Итак, улицу угадали. 
та,которая параллельна Пушкинской)))
названа в честь командира полка.

----------


## Pavel71

Думаю все таки -Канатная, но угол? Может угол Базарной?

----------


## Velena

Осипова,Троицкая?

----------


## Ellsara

Осипова, 39?

----------


## BORISOFF

> Осипова,Троицкая?


 Троицкая не параллельна Пушкинской)))

----------


## BORISOFF

верного ответа пока нет.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> верного ответа пока нет.


 Ленина между Ярославского и Чичерина - там очень красивый дом - может он?

----------


## BORISOFF

> Ленина между Ярославского и Чичерина - там очень красивый дом - может он?


 да,этот дом на Ленина очень красивый, но не он.

----------


## Ellsara

Ришельевская, 56

----------


## Ellsara

Где находится этот балкон?

----------


## МасяКабася

Пастера?

----------


## kravshik

угловой дом на Елисаветинской угол Преображенской,высокий- находится на стороне университета

----------


## Trs

Елисаветинской

Что-то не помню на нём таких балконов, сейчас в фотографии сбегаю.

*edit 0:11*
Нет там такого.

----------


## Ellsara

нет (((

----------


## Trs

Вообще была мысль о Пастера, 22, но я там такого не припоминаю. МБ, где-то на Базарной или Троицкой?

----------


## Ellsara

нет

----------


## helen_lime

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Ellsara

> Маразлиевская?


 нет. Уходите от моря...

----------


## mr-2

Больше похоже на Щепкина.

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Софиевская?

----------


## Ellsara

уходим, уходим, уходим... (Мумий Тролль) от моря. В связи со страшилками о глобальном потеплении и повышении уровня мирового океана, "уходим вглубь" родного города )))

----------


## Trs

В районе Кирхи?

----------


## Elastika

Франца Меринга?

----------


## SaMoVar

Коблевская?

----------


## Ellsara

нет, но уже ближе )))

----------


## Trs

Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Ellsara

нет, но тепло (с учетом длины Старопортофранковской).
На фасаде есть еще такой балкон

----------


## SaMoVar

Ольгиевская?

----------


## Trs

Княжеская, Конная? Или Треугольный, Большая Арнаутская?

----------


## Ellsara

нет (((

----------


## Hvarshat

Может быть Тираспольская (угол Старопортофранковской)?

----------


## Trs

Нет. На этих домах сосредоточены не все интересные архитектурные детали.

----------


## Ellsara

Еще один фрагмент этого здания. Большой фрагмент. Думаю, что очень быстро появится правильный ответ

----------


## Маргарита

Комсомольская угол Градоначальницой?

----------


## Ellsara

нет, но тепло )

----------


## Trs

сталинка (спасибо, кэп...) 

я их плохо помню, сейчас попытаюсь что-то предположить... МБ, Мечникова, 10 Апреля, Садиковская? Или идти наверх в город?

----------


## Ellsara

я только лейтенант Очевидность 
Да, это одна из перечисленных Вами улиц

----------


## Trs

Потрясающе. Из этого всего я немного знаю Мечникова. Там есть сталинка где-то рядом с Прохоровской. По меньшей мере.

----------


## Ellsara

Значит будем изучать этот район  :smileflag: 

Ход Ваших мыслей верен

----------


## Trs

М-м-м... Мучительно вспоминаю что мне там попадалось кроме двух "Волг" и удивительного "Мерседеса".

Во, а не возле "Родины" ли? Или топать обратно к Градоначальницкой? Там точно есть где-то на Садиковской/Ленинградской сталинка, но я не уверен, что именно там.

----------


## Сорос

> Значит будем изучать этот район 
> 
> Ход Ваших мыслей верен


 Так угадали загадку или нет? Похожек на сталинку на Мечникова , между Пишоновской и Нищинского

----------


## Сорос

> Там точно есть где-то на Садиковской/Ленинградской сталинка, но я не уверен, что именно там.


 где там сталинка? Разве что ближайшая- школа № 10. Только она довоенная

----------


## Ellsara

> М-м-м... Мучительно вспоминаю что мне там попадалось кроме двух "Волг" и удивительного "Мерседеса".


  :smileflag:  Есть там красивые здания (ИМХО)




> Во, а не возле "Родины" ли? Или топать обратно к Градоначальницкой? Там точно есть где-то на Садиковской/Ленинградской сталинка, но я не уверен, что именно там.


 Засчитано. Это Мечникова, 108, возле "Родины"

----------


## Ellsara

Где красивое, старое здание "украсили" вот таким:

----------


## WRC

Екатерининская?

----------


## mr-2

Успенская угол Кузнечной!!! :smileflag:

----------


## jazzy

Преображенская?

----------


## BORISOFF

Пушкинская, "Красная"?

----------


## Ellsara

> Успенская угол Кузнечной!!!


 правильно

----------


## Trs

Ох, их что, подкрасили? Совсем недавно ещё были просто красными.

----------


## shmidt-ua

А где такая специфическая клумба ?  Место очень известное...   :smileflag:

----------


## Ellsara

> Ох, их что, подкрасили? Совсем недавно ещё были просто красными.


 Я не знаю, кто, зачем, когда и с помощью краски ли это сотворил, но смотрится просто безобразно  




> А где такая специфическая клумба ? Место очень известное...


 Легко такую могу представить на 2 кладбище  :smileflag:

----------


## VHana

Парк Шевченко

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Легко такую могу представить на 2 кладбище


 Точно ! Центральная аллея 2-го Христианского кладбища (половина то цветочков искусственные) !
С меня плюсик должок  :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

А вот! На скорость!

----------


## angar2009

Район Привоза , скорее всего дом погорелец на Преображенской

----------


## Trs

> дом погорелец


 ???

----------


## VHana

Эстонская

----------


## VikZu

Очень холодно.  Но место историческое таких мест мало...
Не вижу пока зубров раскусывающих загадки 
за секунды.

----------


## VHana

Военный спуск или
территория порта

----------


## Trs

Приморская, как мне кажется. Раз об эстакаде идёт речь.

----------


## VikZu

Trs получает +. Это одно из зданий припортовой ж/д. Ул. Приморская или 4 или 6.

----------


## WRC

погнали на ночь глядя  :smileflag:

----------


## VHana

Троицкая/Ришельевская магазин Черноморец

----------


## SaMoVar

Жуковского/Екатериненская.

----------


## Trs

Дом Чернигова, Екатерининская/Жуковского. Нет?

----------


## Trs

Упс, извините... Отходил и забыл обновить страницу.

----------


## denn-73

Екатерининская 24

----------


## SaMoVar

Аффтар ночь не спал - навёрстывает ;-)

----------


## Trs

А ещё может быть дом Караимского общества на Ришельевской/Троицкой. Он тоже в барельефах.

----------


## SaMoVar

Это и есть универсам "Черноморец".

----------


## Ellsara

Это Екатериненская, 35/Жуковского, 28.
SaMoVar и Trs уже называли )

----------


## Сорос

> Это и есть универсам "Черноморец".


 на его крыше даже деревце выросло :smileflag:

----------


## WRC

Универсам Черноморец, Троицкая & Ришельевская!! Всем угадавшим +

----------


## Trs

За Мечникова, 108! Может, будет на скорость, хоть я и сомневаюсь.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> За Мечникова, 108! Может, будет на скорость, хоть я и сомневаюсь.


 
это на фото Мечникова 108? Неужели я наконец-то угадал?

----------


## Trs

Представляете, нет. Это не Мечникова, 108.

----------


## Ellsara

Точно проходила мимо, но мозг отказывается выдавать картинку с соседними домами  Давайте предположим, что это Мясоедовская или Колонтаевская...

----------


## denn-73

а мне кажется Серова

----------


## Trs

Серова, Серова. Уточняйте-с...

----------


## Маргарита

Серова, 41

----------


## Ellsara

между Колонтаевской и Раскидайловской

----------


## Trs

*denn-73* и *Маргарита* получают плюсы.

*edit 20:51* плюсы дошли?

----------


## Ellsara

Нравится мне это место. Уверена, что на скорость

----------


## Trs

Жуковского, 32

могу путать номер, но точно помню, что рядом дом №34 - у него подворотня с тротуарами по бокам.

----------


## Ellsara

> Жуковского, 32
> 
> могу путать номер, но точно помню, что рядом дом №34 - у него подворотня с тротуарами по бокам.


 да. Помогите с плюсом для Trs, пожалуйста.

----------


## SaMoVar

Помог

----------


## Vaita

А на какой крыше сидит эта "кошка"?

----------


## Pinky

На археологической?

----------


## Vaita

Совершенно верно. Держите +.
А я думала, что только я ее не замечала раньше)))

----------


## Elastika

Кто знает, где такая стена в Одессе?

----------


## Л.С.Д.

Мне кажется,что это Осипова-Успенская, двор между "Жарю-парю" и Морским колледжом...

----------


## Elastika

> Мне кажется,что это Осипова-Успенская, двор между "Жарю-парю" и Морским колледжом...


 Нет, к сожалению.

----------


## Скрытик

Торговая 3?

----------


## Elastika

> Торговая 3?


 Нет, рядом.

----------


## Trs

Думаю, что во дворах домов Руссовых на Торговой и Софиевской. Например, Тогровая, 6, но тут сложно понять - отгадывать надо дом, к которому относится стена, или двор, в который она выходит.

----------


## Elastika

Эта стена относится к дому по ........., 2, и к сожалению не Торговая.

----------


## Trs

Преображенская, значит.

----------


## Elastika

> Преображенская, значит.


 Конечно, Преображенская, 2. Поздравляю!!! 
Стена мне эта понравилась, много раз там проходила и только не давно заметила, что она очень красивая и необычная.

----------


## Trs

А вот я часто хожу мимо этой двери, а иногда даже захожу - за ней тоже есть красивое и необычное.

Где?

----------


## инри29

в Нарнии

----------


## Elastika

Может тоже Преображенская?

----------


## Trs

Тоже Преображенская, да. А дом?

----------


## Elastika

С этим посложнее, думаю самое начало и не доходя до Маяковского. Может даже возле Нархоза.

----------


## Trs

Не доходя до Маяковского. Более уточнить не могу.

----------


## Elastika

Я точно не помню, но мне кажется, что это между 16 и 18 номером.

----------


## Trs

Это именно №18.
А то самое интересное за дверью - витраж.

----------


## Elastika

Точно, я помню, я даже часта там бывала когда-то.

----------


## BORISOFF

Этот фрагмент знаком ?

----------


## Trs

Ольгиевская/Княжеская, строил Бернардацци

----------


## BORISOFF

Trs  "+"
а это где?

----------


## SaMoVar

Медин?

----------


## катерок

> Медин?


 мне тоже так кажется

----------


## Trs

Да, похоже.

----------


## BORISOFF

нет,не Медин. но не очень далеко от Медина.

----------


## Скрытик

Спиридоновская?

----------


## BORISOFF

дело в том,что данный объект находится в глубине квартала, и имеет выход на две улицы,но Спиридоновской там нет.

----------


## Trs

Техническое о-во в кольце 28-го трамвая?

----------


## BORISOFF

нет, трамвая рядом нет.

----------


## Маргарита

между Пастера и Щепкина, в р-не МехМата

----------


## BORISOFF

> между Пастера и Щепкина, в р-не МехМата


 так и есть! заслуженный плюс!

----------


## BORISOFF

вот такая дверь. надеюсь на быстрый ответ.

----------


## Скрытик

Опять Шепкина?

----------


## BORISOFF

а что,нельзя одну улицу два раза подряд загадывать?
но это не Щепкина ))

----------


## Trs

Княжеская/Торговая/Княжеский переулок, строил Влодек, в части здания была психиатрическая лечебница в начале ХХ века.

*edit 21:40* Пардон, не психиатрическая.


*edit 21:43* Застолбите за мной следующую загадку, ок?

----------


## BORISOFF

правильно! кто-нибудь,добавьте,пож-та, плюс Trs.

----------


## Trs

*Wanted!*
Здание с отличным модерновым окошком

Вознаграждение - один плюс по курсу НацБанка.

----------


## Сорос

> правильно! кто-нибудь,добавьте,пож-та, плюс Trs.


 добавил

----------


## Kertis3000

> Вознаграждение - один плюс по курсу НацБанка.[/CENTER]


 Могу ошибиться , но не на пересечении ли это Ленина и Ласточкина за гостиницей Моцарт? 
P.S. Жаль , что так поздно открыл для себя эту тему

----------


## Trs

Увы, нет. И оттуда топать и топать ещё.

----------


## BORISOFF

старопортофранковская?

----------


## Trs

Ну... Как говорила Ellsara "нет, но тепло (с учетом длины Старопортофранковской)"

----------


## Сорос

попробую пальцем в небо...Пастера?

----------


## Trs

Не-а...

----------


## Elastika

Маяковского?

----------


## Trs

А где там Старопортофранковская рядом?

----------


## Elastika

Или нет, вроде на Халтурина, возле церкви., там серый дом есть, может там это окошко.

----------


## Сорос

10 апреля , Манежная или Мечникова

----------


## Trs

Две из списка. У дома два фасада.

----------


## Elastika

> Две из списка. У дома два фасада.


 Из какого списка? Чёто не сообразила.

----------


## Trs

> 10 апреля , Манежная или Мечникова


 ---

----------


## Сорос

> Две из списка. У дома два фасада.


 я знаю этот дом, там общага театрального училища (культуры и искусств)  , кажется. Мечникова , 48 и второй фасад на 10 апреля.
 Раньше 10 апр.  была Манежной, я их путаю

----------


## Trs

Совершенно верно.

----------


## Сорос

> Совершенно верно.


 а внутри дома был?

----------


## Trs

Нет, но судя по экстерьеру, там есть что посмотреть.

----------


## Сорос

что за дом?

----------


## Trs

Ланжероновская, 5?

----------


## Сорос

нет, холодно

----------


## Ellsara

Садовая, квартал между Дворянской и Соборкой?

----------


## denn-73

а может Тираспольская?

----------


## Сорос

нет

----------


## Trs

Екатерининская? Хотя что-то не могу там такого вспомнить...

Или Щепкина, Конная?

----------


## Ellsara

Успенская?

----------


## Сорос

> Успенская?


 Правильно! Квартал скажите?

----------


## Ellsara

Честно говоря, не помню. Пространственный критинизм напал. Впечатление такое, что где-то недалеко от Преображенской (отрезок Заславского - Екатерининская)

----------


## VHana

между Пушкинской и Ришельевской

----------


## VHana

или ближе к Осипова

----------


## Сорос

> Честно говоря, не помню. Пространственный критинизм напал. Впечатление такое, что где-то недалеко от Преображенской


 зачем же так? Не критинизм , а озарение! Между Преобр. и Успенским переулком, № 103

----------


## Trs

Продолжим поиски того, что спасёт мир.

----------


## helen_lime

Ришельевская

----------


## Trs

А вот и нет. Не Ришельевская.

----------


## VHana

Пушкинская

----------


## Сорос

где то я этого голубя видел..... :smileflag:  Троицкая?

----------


## Trs

И не та, и не другая.

----------


## VHana

район Приморского бульвара

----------


## VHana

Это не Ланжероновская?

----------


## Elastika

А я всё в одном и том же районе кружусь, не Щепкина, ли это?

----------


## Viktoz

> не Щепкина, ли это?


 Тоже так показалось, а еще очень похоже на П Великого между Садовой и Подбельского, или Пастера

----------


## Elastika

> Тоже так показалось, а еще очень похоже на П Великого между Садовой и Подбельского, или Пастера


 Так мы с Вами там гуляем и практически друг другу на пятки наступаем)
Я подумала, что это Шепкина, куда как раз и упиратся П.Великого

----------


## Trs

И всё нет...

Мы все в одном котле варимся, я по тем местам из лицея на Тираспольскую каждый день хожу  :smileflag:

----------


## BORISOFF

Конная?

----------


## Пушкин

> И всё нет...
> 
> Мы все в одном котле варимся, я по тем местам из лицея на Тираспольскую каждый день хожу


 Если  будите проходить мимо, то меня можно узнать по маленькому росту, длинной бороде и завитым усам... :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> Если  будите проходить мимо, то меня можно узнать по маленькому росту, длинной бороде и завитым усам...


 я запомнил  :smileflag:

----------


## Магистер

Гоголя?

----------


## Elastika

может Неженская 66 или 68?

----------


## Trs

Не 66, не 68. Но Нежинская.

Меня можно узнать по фотографии в профиле. Особенно если в парадной встретить.

----------


## Elastika

Может тогда Неженская угол П. Великого?

----------


## Trs

Нет, но недалеко.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Между ул. Дворянской и пер. Маланова, предположительно по нечетной стороне?!

----------


## Elastika

Нежинская угол Торговой, только с номером не могу определится.

----------


## osip

Все же, как первый раз писала Elastika, недалеко от угла Дворянской. Это дом с бюстами, кажется, 51.  Могу и ошибаться c номером, на этом  квартале есть еще один с бюстами, путаю их.

----------


## Trs

Верно. Это дом 51, скромный, но красивый.

----------


## OdGen

> Не 66, не 68. Но Нежинская.
> 
> Меня можно узнать по фотографии в профиле. Особенно если в парадной встретить.


 Посмотрел в Вашем профиле фото. Не встречал Вас пока  :smileflag: .

----------


## BORISOFF

Кто знает, чем знаменит это дом?

----------


## Trs

Жуков жил там

Будинок, 
в якому жив  Жуков Г.К. -  воєначальник, маршал Радянського Союзу,  
Герой Радянського Союзу (4)	1946–1948 рр.	Дворянська вул.  
(Петра Великого), 23
	Пам'ятка історії	Наказ МКТ від 20.06.2008 № 728/0/16-08	215-Од

----------


## BORISOFF

Повредничать, спросить , "где там?", или сразу поставить плюс?)))

----------


## Trs

А вот от меня новая загадость. Тут неподалёку (от окон на картинке) висят две мемориальных доски. Одна - ..., а другая - ... В честь первого в городе назван топоним, в честь второго - культурное учреждение. И топоним и описанное учреждение находятся недалеко (в границах квартала) от изображённых окон. Требуется назвать фамилии обоих.

----------


## катерок

> Жуков жил там
> 
> Будинок, 
> в якому жив  Жуков Г.К. -  воєначальник, маршал Радянського Союзу,  
> Герой Радянського Союзу (4)	1946–1948 рр.	Дворянська вул.  
> (Петра Великого), 23
> 	Пам'ятка історії	Наказ МКТ від 20.06.2008 № 728/0/16-08	215-Од


 от куда у вас такие обширные познания о городе нашем???? читаю и диву даюсь, еще и когда возраст ваш увидела!

----------


## VHana

Например -Ляпунов и Василько

----------


## VHana

А может - Гагарин и Довженко ?

----------


## VHana

А вообще, если не знаешь ответ, говори - Пушкин!

----------


## Ellsara

> Например -Ляпунов и Василько


 Похоже на правду. 2 доски вышеуказанным известным людям установлены на Софиевской,10

----------


## Trs

Абсолютно верно! Ляпунов и Василько.

----------


## Destin

Где?

----------


## xifedor

Екатерининская площадь

----------


## VHana

Екатерининская 2

----------


## Destin

Да. А кто помнит надпись на табличке внизу?

----------


## Ellsara

смысл: почему улица и площадь называются Екатерининской...

помощь яндекса (надпись дословно): "Улица и площадь названы в честь храма Святой Великомученницы Екатерины Александрийской, заложенного при основании города Одессы"

----------


## Пушкин

Можно мне такое загадать? Где?

----------


## Sergey_L

> Можно мне такое загадать? Где?


 Где - не знаю )) Но вот сразу же напомнило "Мэрри Поппинс, до свидания!", правда там подводная лодка была.

----------


## Trs

Есть мысля, что где-то под Воронцовским переулком. Если это в городе, конечно.

----------


## Пушкин

> Есть мысля, что где-то под Воронцовским переулком. Если это в городе, конечно.


 Это в городе и не далеко от предыдущих загадок... :smileflag: 
 Лично для меня - такой колорит из детства навевает

----------


## Trs

Преображенская, 2? Или в районе Нового базара?

----------


## Пушкин

Нет, 
спокойной ночи. До завтра!

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Гоголя? С видом на порт.

----------


## Пушкин

> Гоголя? С видом на порт.


 Нет. Не думаю что с этого "капитанского мостика" виден порт... :smileflag:

----------


## Alternativa

Преображенская, р-н бульвара Жванецкого?!

----------


## Пушкин

> Преображенская, р-н бульвара Жванецкого?!


 Ладно -  давайте двигать к Балковской.

----------


## Alternativa

Насколько двигаться? Спуск Ковалевского?

----------


## AG-ents

Ольгиевский спуск

----------


## Pavel71

Район Дидрихсона или Манежной.

----------


## Man Garik

Слободка, ул. Винниченко

----------


## Пушкин

Ольгиевский ближе всех.

----------


## Trs

Матросский спуск?

----------


## Пушкин

Пока нет...

----------


## Trs

Где-то на Скидановских? Или в совсем неизвестном для меня переулке Митракова?

----------


## Пушкин

> Где-то на Скидановских? Или в совсем неизвестном для меня переулке Митракова?


 Есть победитель :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

А-бал-деть... Вот до чего техника дошла. Надо бы и самому туда дойти как-нибудь...

----------


## Trs

Итак, новая.

Я уверен, что среди нас точно есть посетители некоего торгового формирования. Эти ворота выходят в один из переулков, окружающих его, а недавно дом, соседний с обладателем ворот, широко засветился в одесских новостях.



Номер дома уже есть, остался топоним от этого номера.

----------


## SaMoVar

Раскидайловская?

----------


## Trs

А что же засветилось?.. Староконный - да, но не Раскидайловская.

----------


## Пушкин

> А-бал-деть... Вот до чего техника дошла. Надо бы и самому туда дойти как-нибудь...


  Туда не техника дошла, а я, по наводке одного из друзей...

----------


## Ellsara

староконный переулок

----------


## SaMoVar

Что-то я в новостях не припомню. Попробуем Косвенную.

----------


## Trs

Не-а. Ближе.

----------


## Ellsara

> староконный переулок


 http://atv.odessa.ua/?t=5789 

Эта новость?

_________________________________________
Доктор, меня все игнорируют!©

----------


## Trs

Простите, не заметил, вы вовремя напомнили. Новость - да. А искомое, соотв. - Староконный переулок, 14.

----------


## VikZu

На скорость. Где этот вензель?

----------


## Trs

Дом учёных?

----------


## VikZu

Не-а... :smileflag:

----------


## VHana

Художественный музей

----------


## VikZu

Опять мимо. И не в ту сторону.

----------


## OdGen

> На скорость. Где этот вензель?


 *Преображенская, 64, угол Троицкой, 51.* В здании расположена библиотека и др. организации.

----------


## VikZu

Да конечно! Бывший дом Блюмберга, колоритное здание. Получите +

----------


## BORISOFF

где это чудо?

----------


## МасяКабася

Новосельского/Коблевской?

----------


## BORISOFF

> Новосельского/Коблевской?


 так точно! 
"+" за точность и "+" за скорость!!!

----------


## МасяКабася

> так точно! 
> "+" за точность и "+" за скорость!!!


 Так я ж ждала, я так ждала  :smileflag:

----------


## recon

Не уверен что не было но все же :

Где такая надпись ?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

было )))

----------


## recon

Интересно, если кто знает, почему на этом доме такая табличка ?

----------


## Скрытик

> было )))


 Раз 5 минимум  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

А почему в слове трезвеников - ошибка, кто знает. Или они были такие "трезвые" когда писали?

----------


## BORISOFF

а это было?))

----------


## xifedor

Маяковского

----------


## BORISOFF

Давид Михайлович (Менделевич) Курлянд родился в Одессе в 1913 году. Родители — уроженцы Вильнюса. До войны семья жила на Молдаванке на улице Садиковской, 37, это угол Разумовской. Отец всю жизнь трудился печником-строителем и умер в Одессе в 1921 году. В те голодные годы мать осталась одна с тремя детьми. Несколько лет Давид воспитывался в детском доме.
Вот что рассказывает в своих дневниках он сам: «Мне тогда было семь лет, и я оказался в одном из детских домов, который вначале находился в Малом переулке, 8 (ныне переулок Маяковского)а затем в доме №20 по улице Пишоновской (ныне ул. Ковалевского).

----------


## xifedor

> Давид Михайлович (Менделевич) Курлянд родился в Одессе в 1913 году. Родители — уроженцы Вильнюса. До войны семья жила на Молдаванке на улице Садиковской, 37, это угол Разумовской. Отец всю жизнь трудился печником-строителем и умер в Одессе в 1921 году. В те голодные годы мать осталась одна с тремя детьми. Несколько лет Давид воспитывался в детском доме.
> Вот что рассказывает в своих дневниках он сам: «Мне тогда было семь лет, и я оказался в одном из детских домов, который вначале находился в Малом переулке, 8 (ныне переулок Маяковского)а затем в доме №20 по улице Пишоновской (ныне ул. Ковалевского).


 Интересно. НО я права? Это Маяковского, 8? Гиде тады мой "+"

----------


## mlch

> а это было?))


 Вы что, издеваетесь?  :smileflag: 
Четыре поста назад сказано было, что уже раз пять эту табличку загадывали.

----------


## OdGen

Интересно, что на табличке написано: "Дом трезвеников ...", в конце три точки? Тогда данная табличка становится вдвойне любопытной. Могу ошибаться, но кажется именно в этом доме жил в 1990-х годах преподаватель информатики НАРХОЗа доцент Феликс Михайлович Дозорец, который судя по всему, действительно был трезвенником  :smileflag: .
А на 1910 годы дом №8 по Малому переулку принадлежал наследникам А.А. Герма.

----------


## BORISOFF

Интересно, имеет ли отношение данный дом №8 по Малому переулку
к  одесскому Особому комитету Попечительства о народной трезвости? 
Учреждений этого комитета в Одессе  было несколько (театр, дешевая столовая, библиотека), и в том числе сад, именуемый «Сад Трезвости» или кратко "Трезвость"

Сад находился на арендуемом участке Женского благотворительного общества на Молдаванке, за Чумной горой, в тупичке Внешней улицы. Теперь на этой территории мореходное училище Технического флота.

----------


## OdGen

Я думаю, связи здесь нет, так как табличка установлена уже в советские годы.
Сад ЖБО вероятно, имел более широкие границы, включая не только территорию мореходного училища Технического флота, но и Института связи, на котором находится восстановленная церковь при ЖБО - Свято-Алексееевская , построенная В 1840-х годах, а также территорию кожвендиспансера и неких загадочных новопостроенных коттеджей с будками охранны.  Это условно конец улицы Мечникова - №132. Но территория очень большая. Я там был недели две назад.

----------


## Ellsara

Где?

----------


## vieanna

Мечникова?

----------


## Trs

Не Белинского, оно оштукатурено.

Что-то подобное на Прохоровской было.

----------


## Ellsara

неа

----------


## Пушкин

Нежинская?

----------


## Trs

Коблевская?

----------


## denn-73

Канатная

----------


## Ellsara

Начало одной из вышеперечисленных улиц находится недалеко от искомого дома )

----------


## МасяКабася

Сеченова?

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Сад находился на арендуемом участке Женского благотворительного общества на Молдаванке, за Чумной горой, в тупичке Внешней улицы. Теперь на этой территории мореходное училище Технического флота.


 Там мореходное училище *рыбного* флота !
А до него был какой-то техникум

----------


## Alternativa

Новосельского/Нежинская

----------


## Ellsara

нет

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

возле пожарки Старопортофранковская угол Пастера?

----------


## Trs

в начале Канатной?

----------


## VHana

переулок Нахимова

----------


## Ellsara

нет ((( 
может быть эта фотка поможет

----------


## Trs

Польская?

----------


## Ellsara

нет. Среди перечисленных улиц была Канатная. Но давайте уйдем от нее и поищем недалеко от начала других перечисленных ранее улиц

----------


## катерок

карантинный спуск?

----------


## Hvarshat

Ольгиевская?

----------


## Ellsara

неа (

----------


## SaMoVar

Приморская?

----------


## allla60

Базарная

----------


## Ellsara

нет




> Начало одной из вышеперечисленных улиц находится недалеко от искомого дома )


 


> нет. Среди перечисленных улиц была Канатная. Но давайте уйдем от нее и поищем недалеко от начала других перечисленных ранее улиц

----------


## Hvarshat

Не покидает ощущение, что я видела этот дом, но не могу вспомнить где 
Пусть будет Княжеская.

----------


## Ellsara

> Не покидает ощущение, что я видела этот дом, но не могу вспомнить где 
> Пусть будет Княжеская.


 нет. Но уверена, что проходили мимо этого дома многие

Давайте так: дом находится недалеко от начала улицы, которая называлась 21 мая и последнего номера по улице, которая называлась вчера...

----------


## Alternativa

Польский спуск

----------


## Ellsara

нет, дом находится далеко от Канатной

----------


## Hvarshat

Манежная?

----------


## Ellsara

нет, но направление верное. Очень близко )

----------


## Hvarshat

Ольгиевский спуск?

----------


## serega-serega

Спуск Маринеско.

----------


## VHana

Матросский спуск

----------


## Omega

2-я станция фонтана?

----------


## vieanna

Район Водного точно. Ломаю голову - фабрика мороженого? Дидрихсона? Старопортофранковская? Точно знаю этот дом - и не могу вспомнить...

----------


## Ellsara

> Матросский спуск


 Верно. Плюс Ваш. А номер дома не скажите?

----------


## HTS

> Верно. Плюс Ваш. А номер дома не скажите?


 Если я не ошибаюсь, это Матросский спуск 5.

----------


## Ellsara

Точный адрес: Матросский спуск, 5. НТS, абсолютно верно!

Где находится этот дом? (уверена, что многие видели этот дом, но один из постоянных посетителей этой темы точно знает правильный ответ, поэтому возникла просьба: не называйте, плиз )

----------


## Ellsara

Еще часть фасада

----------


## Alternativa

> Матросский спуск


 И нет шоб сказать близко!!! :smileflag: 




> Ольгиевская?


 


> *Новосельского*/Нежинская

----------


## Trs

У меня была мысль о водолечебнице Исаковича на Преображенской, но как-то не она...

----------


## Ellsara

to Alternativa: недалеко Нежинская, 1 (начало улицы, которая называлась 21.05.) и Ольгиевская, 37 (конец улицы, которая называлась 22.05.). Очень близко Манежная (она вообще большой длиной не отличается). Таки да считаю, что все указанные адреса находятся недалеко (2-3 квартала). 




> У меня была мысль о водолечебнице Исаковича на Преображенской, но как-то не она...


 не она ( Но здание водолечебницы мне тоже нравится

----------


## Ellsara

Ну и сочетание всех элементов с окнами

----------


## vieanna

Комсомольская?

----------


## Ellsara

нет (

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну и сочетание всех элементов с окнами


 Шоб я  дом не узнал в котором вырос, та вы шо???... :smileflag:

----------


## Ellsara

Не сомневалась в Вашем правильном ответе, поэтому и писала




> Где находится этот дом? (уверена, что многие видели этот дом, но один из постоянных посетителей этой темы точно знает правильный ответ, поэтому возникла просьба: не называйте, плиз )


 Ну так кто напишет название (с номером уже все понятно)?

----------


## Alternativa

> Шоб я  дом не узнал в котором вырос, та вы шо???...


 А что, Пушкин рос в Одессе, или я что-то пропустила :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Напоминает переулок Ониловой... или Успенский...

----------


## Ellsara

> Напоминает переулок Ониловой... или Успенский...


 Верно напоминает: пер. Ониловой (Базарный), 3

----------


## Trs

А вот у меня свежее. Традиционно - где?

----------


## Pavel71

Маразлиевская???

----------


## Trs

Ну почему сразу Маразлиевская? И близко нет.

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Преображенская?

----------


## Trs

Нет, но уже относительно ближе. Учитывая её длину.

----------


## syan

Конная. В том месте, где в нее "втыкается" Щепкина. Рядом с Украинским театром

----------


## Trs

Нет, это не Конная, 8. Это вообще не Конная.

----------


## Ellsara

> Учитывая её длину.


 Гы-гы, хороший ответ, однако 

А я пойду в другую сторону, пожалуй. Район Книжного переулка?

----------


## serega-serega

Спуск Маринеско.

----------


## Trs

Да. Спуск Маринеско.

----------


## Mile

> Я вернулся.
> 
> Интересный домик. Только не знаю, где он и что с ним сейчас...


 Это возле Привоза со стороны Зоопарка.

----------


## crupie

Не знаю, может уже было такое?
Где? :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

Знаю, но не скажу. Работал там. Кто помнит мои старые посты сразу догадается...

----------


## vieanna

Сан-Донато?

----------


## Ellsara

музей кино?

----------


## lanos7

Ланжероновская

----------


## crupie

> музей кино?


 да, там вообще домик примечательный

----------


## vieanna

> Сан-Донато?


 


> музей кино?


 Так и я о чем... :smileflag:

----------


## crupie

> Так и я о чем...


 А что такое Сан-Донато?

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Знаю, но не скажу. Работал там. Кто помнит мои старые посты сразу догадается...


 

Да, видать, снято не через забор, а прямо с территории  :smileflag:

----------


## Ellsara

> А что такое Сан-Донато?


 http://www.kulichki.com/akter/se/muzeum_o.htm - яндекс подсказал, что музей кино располагается в бывшем особняке Сан-Донато. Так что, vieanna первая дала правильный ответ (с меня благодарность за информацию о здании, в котором находится музей и плюсик).

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Да, видать, снято не через забор, а прямо с территории


 а где это конкретно?

вроде, мои родные места а не припомню такого

----------


## crupie

> а где это конкретно?
> 
> вроде, мои родные места а не припомню такого


 Это музей на территории киностудии.
Там замечательный дядечка ещё и экскурсии оказывается проводит.
С улицы этот дом не виден как следует по-моему.

----------


## граф Ланжерон

> Это музей на территории киностудии.
> Там замечательный дядечка ещё и экскурсии оказывается проводит.
> С улицы этот дом не виден как следует по-моему.


 Народ, извините, что не в тему...

Кто-то в курсе, как в этот музей на экскурсию с замечательным дядечкой попасть?

Спасибо.

----------


## flyer-korowka

> Народ, извините, что не в тему...
> 
> Кто-то в курсе, как в этот музей на экскурсию с замечательным дядечкой попасть?
> 
> Спасибо.


 и мне интересно :smileflag:

----------


## Ellsara

В будние дни с 10 до кажется 17 через проходную глав.входа. Вахтер вызывает смотрителя.

----------


## VikZu

А вот у меня тоже можно посмотреть.
https://forumodua.com/album.php?albumid=474

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> С улицы этот дом не виден как следует по-моему.


 А я смотрю на него, когда в трамвае еду. Немного видно  :smileflag:

----------


## Ellsara

Традиционный вопрос: где? (уверена, что как минимум один из постоянных посетителей этой темы должен быстро узнать)

----------


## Pumik

> В будние дни с 10 до кажется 17 через проходную глав.входа. Вахтер вызывает смотрителя.


 немного организованее))) созваниваетесь, договариваетесь об удобном времени для проведении экскурсии в будни с 10-16, тел можно получить на проходной главного входа. Должна набраться группа 5 чел. Были такие условия.

----------


## Ellsara

> немного организованее))) созваниваетесь, договариваетесь об удобном времени для проведении экскурсии в будни с 10-16, тел можно получить на проходной главного входа. Должна набраться группа 5 чел. Были такие условия.


 Благодарю за уточнение. Лично пока не посещала этот музей. Но планировала. Теперь придется искать еще 3-х.

Инфу, которую я дала, от моего молодого человека со слов знакомых из России, которые гостили в Одессе. Они были вчетвером. Может кто-то присоединился к ним...

----------


## georadar

> Традиционный вопрос: где? (уверена, что как минимум один из постоянных посетителей этой темы должен быстро узнать)


 Канатная?

----------


## Ellsara

нет (

----------


## Trs

Успенская? Или в районе Пастера?

----------


## Ellsara

нет

----------


## SaMoVar

Ришельевская?

----------


## Ellsara

нет (

Еще один фрагментик:

----------


## Пушкин

Тираспольская?

----------


## Ellsara

угу.

Скажите номер или квартал?

----------


## Trs

Между Новосельского и Кузнечной.

Не очень уверен, но видится дом 10(или 12?). Или напротив, тоже похож.

----------


## Пушкин

> угу.
> 
> Скажите номер или квартал?


  С этим сложнее, ну допустим от Кузнечной до Дехтярной...

----------


## Ellsara

> Между Новосельского и Кузнечной.
> 
> Не очень уверен, но видится дом 10(или 12?). Или напротив, тоже похож.


 


> С этим сложнее, ну допустим от Кузнечной до Дехтярной...


 нет (

Дальше гадать с кварталом не очень интересно (с учетом длины улицы  :smileflag: )
Плюс Пушкину за правильно указанную улицу.

Ну и думаю на скорость

----------


## Пушкин

На первом фото очень смущал "конец" фасадной стены - привиделось небо слева, а это оказалась водосточная труба :smileflag: .

----------


## Ellsara

> На первом фото очень смущал "конец" фасадной стены - привиделось небо слева, а это оказалась водосточная труба.


 Это была незапланированная акция по "заметанию следов"  :smileflag:  Сама бы врядли обратила бы внимание

----------


## Trs

На новой фотозагадке - кусок красивого дома с Т-образными оконными рамами и бетонными оградами балконов? Я смутно припоминаю нечто подобное, но не могу вспомнить где.

----------


## Ellsara

> На новой фотозагадке - кусок красивого дома с Т-образными оконными рамами и бетонными оградами балконов? Я смутно припоминаю нечто подобное, но не могу вспомнить где.


 Нет, к сожалению. Окна не Т-образные.
Да и честно говоря, не могу сказать, что дом ну уж очень красивый. Но мне он очень нравится

----------


## Trs

Попробую пальцем в небо - Бунина?

Вообще, такое чувство, что это дело рук Прохаски, вроде дома на углу Сабанеева моста и Новосельского, 75.

----------


## Ellsara

> Попробую пальцем в небо - Бунина?
> 
> Вообще, такое чувство, что это дело рук Прохаски, вроде дома на углу Сабанеева моста и Новосельского, 75.


 не Бунина (

Информацией об архитекторе не владею

----------


## Trs

Но хотя бы похоже на вышеозначенные? 

Пальцем-в-небовщина продолжается. Екатерининская? Или это между Успенским переулком и Тираспольской?

----------


## Ellsara

> Но хотя бы похоже на вышеозначенные? 
> 
> Пальцем-в-небовщина продолжается. Екатерининская? Или это между Успенским переулком и Тираспольской?


 на мой взгляд, не похож на указанные Вами дома.

Не Екатерининская. Не указанный Вами отрезок.

Для снижения количества попыток "пальцем в небо", выкладываю большой фрагмент здания

----------


## VHana

Может Канатная или Большая Арнаутская?

----------


## Ellsara

нет

----------


## Trs

Греческая в квартале между площадью и Екатерининской или Маразлиевская.

----------


## Ellsara

нет, не Греческая

----------


## Trs

не Греческая => не Маразлиевская?

Торговая, 15

----------


## Ellsara

> не Греческая => не Маразлиевская?
> 
> Торговая, 15


 Trs, извините. Не смогла дописать (исправить сообщение), т.к. мышка умерла и требовала минимальной зарядки.

Не Греческая, не Маразлиевская, не Торговая, 15.

Это здание в центре.

----------


## VHana

Успенская или Базарная

----------


## Ellsara

нет

----------


## SaMoVar

Чайковского?

----------


## Пушкин

Нежинская?

----------


## VHana

Ланжероновская

----------


## xifedor

Осипова между Еврейской и Троицкой, примерно 5 или 3 номер?

----------


## Пушкин

> Осипова между Еврейской и Троицкой, примерно 5 или 3 номер?


 Таки да! И как это я сразу не сообразил?
http://www.odessa360.net/panoramas/00210_Osipova_middle/flash/index.html

----------


## VHana

Ужас! Я в 5 номере работаю! Вижу что что-то знакомое - а не сообразила!

----------


## Ellsara

Пока я спала, назвали правильный ответ, нашли подтверждение правильности. Вот и здорово! xifedor +
Ну и традиционный вопрос: где?

----------


## Пушкин

> Ужас! Я в 5 номере работаю! Вижу что что-то знакомое - а не сообразила!


 Не в Сохнуте ли? :smileflag:

----------


## VHana

> Не в Сохнуте ли?


 Нет. В другой подобной организации.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Нет. В другой подобной организации.


 в Моссаде?

----------


## VHana

> в Моссаде?


 А как Вы догадались?

----------


## Пушкин

> А как Вы догадались?


 не палите контору. :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> Пока я спала, назвали правильный ответ, нашли подтверждение правильности. Вот и здорово! xifedor +
> Ну и традиционный вопрос: где?


 Успенская между Александровским проспектом и Преображенской, четные номера (примерно 62, 64)?

----------


## Ellsara

нет, но очень близко...

----------


## Пушкин

Александровский?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Предположу, что Екатерининская, между Бебеля и Успенской

----------


## Ellsara

нет

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Тогда Троицкая или Бебеля, между Преображенской и Ришельевской?

----------


## Ellsara

нет (

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Тогда последний "выстрел":
Базарная / Старо-Базарный сквер / пер-к. Ониловой?

P.S. 100% видел, причем не 1 раз, но вспомнить не могу ))

----------


## Alternativa

Успенский переулок

----------


## Ellsara

нет (

----------


## OdGen

Это таки Успенская, но не 62, а дом 52  :smileflag:

----------


## Ellsara

> Это таки Успенская, но не 62, а дом 52


 Верно!

----------


## Пушкин

> Это таки Успенская, но не 62, а дом 52


 Этот дом кстати, был когда то проходным - бегали через него в кино в ЖД. :smileflag:

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

а вот это где?

----------


## SaMoVar

> Этот дом кстати, был когда то проходным - бегали через него в кино в ЖД.


 То мы соседи)))

----------


## Пушкин

> а вот это где?


 Банк Порто-Франко на Пушкинской?

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Банк Порто-Франко на Пушкинской?


 быстро +

----------


## Пушкин

Где?

----------


## Tolstiy

Гаванная?

----------


## Пушкин

Мимо

----------


## mlch

Базарная 84

----------


## Пушкин

> Базарная 84

----------


## Пушкин

Надеюсь это тоже будет легко...

----------


## BORISOFF

Маразлиевская, особняк Менделевича, №26?

----------


## Пушкин

> Маразлиевская, особняк Менделевича, №26?


 Какая прелесть - попасть в яблочко почти не целясь...

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

а вот это где? (из современного )  :smileflag:

----------


## shmidt-ua

Реставрированный шахский дворец ?

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Реставрированный шахский дворец ?


 нет

----------


## VHana

комната страха - сейчас, кажется, в парке Шевченко

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> комната страха - сейчас, кажется, в парке Шевченко


 будем считать что угадано - комната страха в гидропарке Лузановка  :smileflag:

----------


## VHana

> будем считать что угадано - комната страха в гидропарке Лузановка


 Видимо они одинаковые по всему городу

----------


## BORISOFF

16 cт.Большого фонтана?

----------


## Screech



----------


## mlch

> 


 Екатерининская угол Троицкой.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Екатерининская угол Троицкой.


 блин точно  - возле церкви, , помню же где-то видел 100 раз

----------


## SaMoVar

Похожая ваза справа от церкви. Успенская/Екатериненская.

----------


## BORISOFF

было уже?

----------


## mlch

> Похожая ваза справа от церкви. Успенская/Екатериненская.


 Там немного другая.

----------


## Screech

> Похожая ваза справа от церкви. Успенская/Екатериненская.


 верно

----------


## mlch

> было уже?


 Театральный переулок 6?

----------


## Trs

Вроде было, только вроде №10, а не 6

----------


## BORISOFF

так и есть, переулок Чайковского,10

----------


## Trs

Пора и мне что-нибудь выудить из той свалки, что у нас фотоархивом зовётся.

----------


## Tolstiy

Каретный пер.?

----------


## shmidt-ua

Рядом с цирком

----------


## Greztky

Коблевская?

----------


## Trs

Не Каретный (хотя похоже), не Коблевская, не рядом с цирком.

----------


## Пушкин

Нежинская?

----------


## Trs

Нет...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

2 варианта на букву К....
Княжеская?
Кузнечная?

----------


## VHana

Успенская

----------


## Tolstiy

Дворянская?

----------


## Pavel71

Троицкая?

----------


## Trs

Кузнечная. Не требую дом, хотя бы квартал.

----------


## Ellsara

Успенская-Тираспольская

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Кузнечная. Не требую дом, хотя бы квартал.


 По памяти,  и опять-таки, у меня 2 варианта: 
- между Л. Толстого и Лютеранским пер. 
- между Тираспольской и Успенской

P.S. Дайте пару часов времени (надо в тот район ехать) скажу и № дома

----------


## Alternativa

Или в районе школы 58 :smileflag: 

Кузнечная 46, или Тираспольская 14

----------


## Trs

Не-а. Дом неприметный, красивый, но весь за деревьями. По нечётной стороне.

Пару часов даём, ищите...

----------


## xifedor

Может между Тираспольской и Спиридоновской. 

Позор мне прожила 16 лет на улице, а где дом вспомнить не могу.

----------


## Ellsara

> Не-а. Дом неприметный, красивый, но весь за деревьями. По нечётной стороне.
> 
> Пару часов даём, ищите...


 По нечетной стороне мне лично сложно (из-за деревьев, строительных работ с ограждением, припаркованных машин клиентов бильярдной) рассмотреть дом , который находится рядом со школой №58 (Дубльгис говорит, что №33).

----------


## Trs

*xifedor* и *Ellsara* - плюсы. Это действительно дом №33.

----------


## Пушкин

Где?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

клиника филатова?

----------


## xifedor

> *xifedor* и *Ellsara* - плюсы. Это действительно дом №33.


 Ну вот, прямо рядом с родной школой.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

или больница на садовой?

----------


## xifedor

А не детский ли диагностический центр на Дворянской? Дворянская, 10?

----------


## Скрытик

> Где?


 Петра великого - Садовая  :smileflag:

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> А не детский ли диагностический центр на Дворянской? Дворянская, 10?


 цент резника явно

----------


## Скрытик

> А не детский ли диагностический центр на Дворянской? Дворянская, 10?


 Да, я по этой лестнице еще в 70х гг бегал )))
Там на 2м этаже огромное шикарное зеркало есть.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

мы там со скрытиком в детсве лежали)))))

----------


## Пушкин

Ой, ну по моему все плюсы раздал. Загадать что сложное?

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Да, я по этой лестнице еще в 70х гг бегал )))
> Там на 2м этаже огромное шикарное зеркало есть.


 вообще здание интересное, 

кто знает его оригинальное название?

----------


## Пушкин

Только зеркало?

----------


## Пушкин

:smileflag:  Где?

----------


## vieanna

Такая на Канатной, почти угол Греческой!
И на Садовой еще у цирка!

----------


## Trs

Больше на Садовую похоже, на мой взгляд.

----------


## Пушкин

Нут как или или? Есть ещё в одном месте, а в каком не скажу...

----------


## vieanna

на Канатной, раз или - или

----------


## Пушкин

> на Канатной, раз или - или


 Молодец

----------


## OdGen

> вообще здание интересное, 
> 
> кто знает его оригинальное название?


 Дом княгини Е.П. Демидовой Сан-Донато.

----------


## Alternativa

> Кузнечная.* Не требую дом, хотя бы квартал*.


 


> *Или в районе школы 58*
> 
> Кузнечная 46, или Тираспольская 14


 


> Не-а. Дом неприметный, красивый, но весь за деревьями. По нечётной стороне.
> 
> Пару часов даём, ищите...


 


> *xifedor* и *Ellsara* - плюсы. Это действительно дом №33.


 Ну-Ну, справедливо, зашибись

----------


## Ellsara

Где (на скорость)?

----------


## Trs

Карантинная угол (кажется) Еврейской. В доме работал академик Медведев

----------


## Ellsara

> Карантинная угол (кажется) Еврейской. В доме работал академик Медведев


 Да 
А это где находится?

----------


## Trs

Садовая, 18 или 20

----------


## Trs

Ellsara, я же знаю, вы здесь  :smileflag:

----------


## Ellsara

Браво!
Прошу помощи с плюсом для Trs 
Где?
Прошу прощения за качество фотки

----------


## Trs

Хм... А вот это я уже не знаю, напоминает сразу несколько домов. 
Дворянская, 33 - это первый, но, кажется, не он.

----------


## Ellsara

не он (

----------


## Пушкин

Может где то на Тираспольской?

----------


## Ellsara

> Может где то на Тираспольской?


 + а номер назовете?

----------


## Trs

Дом на углу Новосельского (№8 кажется)

----------


## Ellsara

нет(

С учетом длины улицы  :smileflag: , предлагаю назвать еще 3 варианта и закончить с этим заданием

----------


## Trs

2?

----------


## Ellsara

нет ((( 
нечетная сторона 
Ну давайте, Trs. Уверена, что Вы его видели

----------


## Trs

Да я тоже уверен, что его видел, только не могу понять где именно.

----------


## Trs

На углу Дегтярной или соседний. Между Новосельского и Кузнечной не припомню ничего такого, за Дегтярной тоже - там сталинка, зелёный и т.д. До Новосельского такого тоже нет.

----------


## Ellsara

Ушли гулять по Тираспольской?

----------


## Ellsara

> На углу Дегтярной или соседний. Между Новосельского и Кузнечной не припомню ничего такого, за Дегтярной тоже - там сталинка, зелёный и т.д. До Новосельского такого тоже нет.


 нет  Это №25

Ну и последняя (и опять в плохом качестве )

Пы.Сы. На время покидаю форум, но обещаю сегодня вернуться )

----------


## Trs

25? Ёлки-палки, я как раз его из-за цвета исключил из списка...

----------


## Tolstiy

Садовая

----------


## Ellsara

> Садовая


 Метко. Назовите, пожалуйста, № дома

----------


## Tolstiy

11

----------


## Ellsara

> 11


 ДА 
Похоже Вы живете на Садовой ну или очень близко )

----------


## Tolstiy

Да не далеко и почти каждый день там прохожу)))

----------


## kravshik

Как Вам это.....
для тех кому интересно............

*"Найди свой клад в Одессе" на klad.od.ua* 

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=475978

----------


## SaMoVar

Цапанули задания))) Пока прошёл 16 (фоткаться ещё не ездил) фрагментов. Засыпался на 16.2 (думаю, что это Эстакада в порт, но она в сентябре открылась). Заняться что ли?

----------


## Pumik

давайте форумную команду организуем, найдем клад вместе)))

----------


## Пушкин

> давайте форумную команду организуем, найдем клад вместе)))


 Поддерживаю

----------


## SaMoVar

Ну - у меня уже все ответы имеются)). До 16. Сегодня посижу - остальное разберу.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

чота притихли, давайте на скорость

----------


## Richard_I

> чота притихли, давайте на скорость
> [/IMG]


 Троицкая L Екатерининской?

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Троицкая L Екатерининской?


 да, поликлиника (№ не помню хоть и моя районная)  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard_I

> да, поликлиника (№ не помню хоть и моя районная)


 кажись №5

----------


## Trs

Ну, будем будить сонное царство вместе.

----------


## Richard_I

> Ну, будем будить сонное царство вместе.


 Пастера, 1?

----------


## Trs

Верно.

----------


## elias15

Доброе утро!!!
Не знаю,было ли...А это где?

----------


## crupie

> Доброе утро!!!
> Не знаю,было ли...А это где?


 Французский Бульвар! 
№ 3 или 5.

----------


## elias15

Так нечестно,Вы знали...

----------


## Скрытик

Так было пару месяцев назад  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Угадываем.

----------


## crupie

> Так нечестно,Вы знали...


 Уже 40 лет хожу мимо этой двери и каждый раз думаю - когда ж её отреставрируют!  :smileflag:

----------


## crupie

> Угадываем.


 Где-то на Фонтане?

----------


## инри29

Французский бульвар)

----------


## SaMoVar

Фонтан.

----------


## Скрытик

> Угадываем.


 Мне кажется это за 16й фонтана, но до монастыря.

----------


## crupie

> Фонтан.


 Может на 16-й? 
В районе Амбулаторного или Узкого переулков? где-то между ними

----------


## ВЕСЫ

> Фонтан.


 А точнее?
Видимо, спрятался этот домик где-то в глубинах какого-нибудь санатория...
Правда, есть еще подозрение, что это 2-я Фонтана.

----------


## SaMoVar

Это не санаторий. Но спрятался в глубинах ;-) Вторая фонтана - далеко очень)) 16-я намного ближе.

----------


## Shtu4ka

10-11 ст. Б.Фонтана, по-моему неподалёку от "кремлёвской стены"

----------


## Pumik

> 10-11 ст. Б.Фонтана, по-моему неподалёку от "кремлёвской стены"


 а что такое "кремлевская стена"?

----------


## Shtu4ka

> а что такое "кремлевская стена"?


 По Фонтанской дороге (где-то в промежутке между Костанди и Львовской) по морской стороне, там есть частные дома огороженые большим забором из красного кирпича, так это и называют "кремлёвская стена")))

----------


## Pumik

> По Фонтанской дороге (где-то в промежутке между Костанди и Львовской) по морской стороне, там есть частные дома огороженые большим забором из красного кирпича, так это и называют "кремлёвская стена")))


 )))в первый раз слышу, этому забору лет 8 он доходит ровно до Костанди, до его появления был санаторий с большим памятником Ленина. 
не, этот дом не там, там уже ничего не осталось.

----------


## Shtu4ka

> )))в первый раз слышу, этому забору лет 8 он доходит ровно до Костанди, до его появления был санаторий с большим памятником Ленина. 
> не, этот дом не там, там уже ничего не осталось.


 ну там понятно ничего не осталось. Я имела ввиду в том районе, ближе к Репина ещё сохранились дома такого типа как на фото-загадке

----------


## SaMoVar

холоднее

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Дачная / Макаренко / Майский пер. - где-то там?!

----------


## SaMoVar

Нет

----------


## BORISOFF

9 фонтана,в сторону церкви?

----------


## SaMoVar

нет

----------


## Пушкин

Не уж то Аркадия???

----------


## SaMoVar

Холоднее

----------


## SaMoVar

Подсказка 1 - с верхних этажей здания (не с фасада) видно море. Оно рядом.




> Мне кажется это за 16й фонтана, но до монастыря.


 Не заметил сообщение((( Это верное предположение.

----------


## Скрытик

> Не заметил сообщение((( Это верное предположение.


 Кажется улица Дача Ковалевского, возле Байдарочного переулка.

----------


## SaMoVar

Нет

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Нет


 ладно, я сдаюсь

----------


## Terra_cotta

Люди, скажите, где это? Уже весь мозг сломала... Точно в Одессе.

----------


## SaMoVar

прошлая загадка ещё не отвечена.

Подсказка2 - в галерее *brassl* на одессастори в разделе Большой Фонтан это здание присутствует в лучшем виде.

----------


## Terra_cotta

> прошлая загадка ещё не отвечена.


 Извините, знаю. Но, поверьте, мне очень нужен ответ.  :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

два дня уже прошли, вроде. срок предыдущей загадки закончился

----------


## Trs

Коблевская, 38 (в порядке помощи страждущей)

----------


## Ellsara

> прошлая загадка ещё не отвечена.
> 
> Подсказка2 - в галерее *brassl* на одессастори в разделе Большой Фонтан это здание присутствует в лучшем виде.


 Вид со старым одесским маяком  :smileflag: 

Если верить фото, инфо из нета, то старый одесский маяк был построен на территории фонтанского поместья Александра Теутула, которое он пожертвовал для устройства храма и маяка. Вероятно, здание находится в Маячном переулке...

----------


## SaMoVar

Абсолютно правильно. Сейчас это территория погранцов.

----------


## VikZu

Большинству форумчан зайти на территорию погранцов затруднительно, потому считаю, что загадка не вполне корректна была. Я тоже могу вывесить фото малодоступного дома и ломайте себе головы. 
Кстати это относится и к особняку Сан Донато, что на территории киностудии. Я то весь его излазил, и некоторые старожилы форума его знают хорошо, но основная масса форумчан не знает как туда попасть. Поэтому я не стал выкладывать загадки об этом здании. 
Так-что у меня просьба *публиковать загадки об общедоступных местах.
*

----------


## Пушкин

Где аисты живут? :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

> Так-что у меня просьба публиковать загадки об общедоступных местах.


 Фото делал от башенки монастыря на углу стенки.
Здание старое, и встречается на открытках.
Внутрь части не залазил - здание видно с улицы.

----------


## Trs

Аисты на Старопортофранковской, 97. Дом Пташникова, возможно, потому и птички.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Абсолютно правильно. *Сейчас* это территория погранцов.


 Неправда !  
Там пограничники обитают уже минимум как лет 30 ! Раньше там еще и ГУНиО СССР находилось !

----------


## SaMoVar

Вот честно - не знаю что за часть там расположена сейчас. Погранцами обозвал по привычке.

----------


## Пушкин

> Неправда !  
> Там пограничники обитают уже минимум как лет 30 ! Раньше там еще и ГУНиО СССР находилось !


 А в чем неправда?

----------


## Пушкин

Плюсоните кто то Trs, а то у меня плюсомёт временно отказал, есть правда парабеллум, но я же не Убирия...

----------


## SaMoVar

Плюсанул

----------


## Velena

> Плюсоните кто то Trs, а то у меня плюсомёт временно отказал, есть правда парабеллум, но я же не Убирия...


 Плюсонула)

----------


## Пушкин

Спасибо.

----------


## VikZu

Аисты вообще-то боян. :smileflag:  Но страниц в теме много не все могут осилить...

----------


## Ellsara

> Аисты вообще-то боян. Но страниц в теме много не все могут осилить...


 Боян, но какой красивый

----------


## Пушкин

Почему боян??? Если это уже было - простите, по моему за два года - не было...

----------


## W9

> а вот такое все видели?


 возле нового рынка

----------


## VikZu

> Почему боян??? Если это уже было - простите, по моему за два года - не было...


 это иназывается боян, но это не грех

----------


## Пушкин

> это иназывается боян, но это не грех


  В смысле Баян  - это повтор?

----------


## mlch

Обнаружил сегодня вот такую "вазочку" 
Снимал издалека, поэтому качество - так себе.
Кто знает - где это?

----------


## Elastika

Преображенская угол Софиевской?

----------


## SaMoVar

Филармония?

----------


## BORISOFF

жд вокзал?

----------


## mlch

Все мимо пока.

----------


## mlch

Видимо, пора давать подсказку.  :smileflag: 
Вот еще одна деталь этого же здания.

----------


## Maksy

оперный  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> оперный


 Верно!

----------


## Velena

> Обнаружил сегодня вот такую "вазочку" 
> Снимал издалека, поэтому качество - так себе.
> Кто знает - где это?


 Спасибо за загадку- вот так мы знаем главные достопримечательности).Я твердо была уверена, что эта  шишка в известном месте- специально утром прошла по Маразлиевской). Когда я пересматриала свои фото и нашла ответ- он уже прозвучал)

----------


## Trs

Где живут голуби? В качестве ответа - адрес или квартал

----------


## Shtu4ka

новый рынок Торговая?

----------


## Trs

Нет

----------


## vieanna

Фабрика мороженого на Комсомольской?

----------


## Trs

Нет.

----------


## BORISOFF

Базарная?

----------


## Пушкин

Эстонская?

----------


## mlch

Большая Арнаутская угол Канатной?

----------


## Trs

Всё нет.

----------


## vieanna

Баня Исаковича?
Или Ришельевская, бывшее издательство рядом с кинотеатром Короленко (бывшим)?

----------


## Trs

И не баня и не Ришельевская.

----------


## vieanna

Поликлиника на повороте Комсомольской к "Родине".
Хоть район определите - тепло, холодно?

----------


## Trs

Близко была Торговая. Этот дом хорошо спрятан деревьями, потому и загадан.

----------


## mlch

Начало Преображенской?

----------


## vieanna

Во дворике возле Художественного музея?

----------


## Ellsara

> Близко была Торговая. Этот дом хорошо спрятан деревьями, потому и загадан.


 Ох уж эта Ваша любовь к зеленым насаждениям...
Точно видела, но не помню где (увы и ах), но тянет в район пер. Маланова

----------


## Trs

Увы, нет. Будем так: переулок Маланова - это с другой стороны от Нового базара.

----------


## BORISOFF

Ольгиевская?

----------


## Trs

Нет, но дом постепенно окружают.

----------


## Ellsara

Княжеская?

----------


## Trs

Да. Квартал?

----------


## Alternativa

Коблевская :smileflag:

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Да. Квартал?


 Княжеская / Сеченова

----------


## Trs

Увы, нет. Это не техническое общество.

----------


## Ellsara

между Ольгиевской и Конной?

С учетом длины улицы  :smileflag:  вариантов кроме этого осталось не много (1 квартал еще не назвали между Конной и Торговой)...

----------


## Trs

Да. Это дом №28, второй от угла с Конной. Случайно обратил внимание и решил не проходить мимо  :smileflag:

----------


## Ellsara

> Да. Это дом №28, второй от угла с Конной. Случайно обратил внимание и решил не проходить мимо


 Вы часто обращаете моменты на фрагменты и детали, которые не бросаются в глаза и не совпадают в основными туристическими "тропами"

----------


## BORISOFF

Не за деревьями и на туристической тропе притаилась дверь в .....?

----------


## Trs

В дом на Ланжероновской, соседний с "Сальери"

----------


## BORISOFF

нет

----------


## osip

Вид двери и буква «Ж» на стене наводят на мысль, что дверь ведет в сортир )

----------


## BORISOFF

мысль какая-то  грустная))) и ведет не туда))

----------


## Ellsara

на Ланжероновском спуске эта дверь ведет куда-то?

----------


## BORISOFF

Это не Ланжероновская улица и не спуск Ланжероновский.

----------


## Trs

Воронцовский переулок?

----------


## BORISOFF

Нет.
Попытайтесь представить себя любопытным пешеходным туристом , который исследует не только самый-самый центр города))

----------


## Trs

Хм... Я потопаю на Молдаванку, но это ненормально. Нормальный турист пойдёт в район парка Шевченко.

----------


## Velena

Троицкая угол Маразлиевской?

----------


## BORISOFF

> Хм... Я потопаю на Молдаванку, но это ненормально. Нормальный турист пойдёт в район парка Шевченко.


 правильно сделает и  дойдет до ....




> Троицкая угол Маразлиевской?


 
Троицкая 1.

----------


## Ellsara

Где находится?

----------


## Пушкин

Пастера в начале?

----------


## Ellsara

нет

----------


## Ellsara

Еще фрагментик

----------


## Пушкин

Что то очень знакомое, если бы качество чуть получше...

----------


## Trs

Вот такое же ощущение...

----------


## Ellsara

Уверена, что видели.
Качество опять не фонтан (фотоаппарат в мою и так неподъемную сумку никак не вписывается), но лучше, чем было:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Уверена, что видели.
> Качество опять не фонтан (фотоаппарат в мою и так неподъемную сумку никак не вписывается), но лучше, чем было:


 Переулок Ляпунова?

----------


## Ellsara

нет (

----------


## SaMoVar

Успенская?

----------


## Ellsara

нет

----------


## vieanna

Дегтярная между Толстого и Лютеранским?

----------


## Ellsara

> Дегтярная между Толстого и Лютеранским?


 Да  :smileflag:  + Ваш.
Где?

Возле компа буду только вечером...

----------


## vieanna

Похоже на корпус института, угол Комсомольской и Топольского

----------


## Trs

А мне кажется, что это дом на углу Комсомольской и переулочка, соединяющего её с Новосельского... Номер 41, кажется.

----------


## Ellsara

> А мне кажется, что это дом на углу Комсомольской и переулочка, соединяющего её с Новосельского... Номер 41, кажется.


 Верно .

Где?

----------


## Ellsara

А так?

----------


## Trs

Хм... Уже, конечно, лучше, но всё равно не могу узнать. В районе Белинского? Или Базарной?

----------


## Скрытик

Или медина?

----------


## Ellsara

> Хм... Уже, конечно, лучше, но всё равно не могу узнать. В районе Белинского? Или Базарной?


 Есть рациональное зерно в Вашем ответе  :smileflag:  Попробуете уточнить?

----------


## Trs

Хмм... Уточняю в пользу Базарной - я её плохо знаю, а потому предполагаю, что этот дом там. На Белинского не помню такого, возможно, в переулках - но в Лермонтовском вроде нет.

----------


## Trs

Стоп. Не Маразлиевская, 5?

----------


## Ellsara

> Хмм... Уточняю в пользу Базарной - я её плохо знаю, а потому предполагаю, что этот дом там. На Белинского не помню такого, возможно, в переулках - но в Лермонтовском вроде нет.


 


> Стоп. Не Маразлиевская, 5?


 Не Маразлиевская, 5.

Первое уточнение верное )

----------


## Trs

Ниже Ришельевской. Возможно, на углу Осипова. Пушкинская, Ришельевская и Канатная отпадают. 

Или выше Преображенской.

----------


## VHana

Лермонтовский переулок угловой дом напротив санатория

----------


## Ellsara

нет  (оба варианта) (

----------


## Trs

> Лермонтовский переулок угловой дом напротив санатория


 Да я бы этот дом из мильёна бы узнал!

----------


## Trs

Значит, всё-таки, выше Преображенской?

----------


## Ellsara

> Значит, всё-таки, выше Преображенской?


 Брр, из чего это следует? Давайте, что-то более конкретное, а ?

----------


## Trs

Ну... Остаётся только оно. Дом угловой, из всех перекрёстков ниже Ришельевской я не помню только Осипова. От Ришельевской до Кировского картина более-менее есть, а выше Преображенской бываю очень редко.

Маразлиевская! У углового дома номер не 5, а 7! Он очень похож на это, колонны точно были.

----------


## Ellsara

> Ну... Остаётся только оно. Дом угловой, из всех перекрёстков ниже Ришельевской я не помню только Осипова.


 Вы уже ранее предполагали дом на углу Осипова. Это не он (((




> От Ришельевской до Кировского картина более-менее есть, а выше Преображенской бываю очень редко.


 Редко, но ведь бываете (благо живете недалеко)...




> Маразлиевская! У углового дома номер не 5, а 7! Он очень похож на это, колонны точно были.


 Не Маразлиевская (((

----------


## Trs

Ну, не так уж и недалеко. Второй раз про Осипова - это обоснование моего неожиданного вывода. 

Такого нет на углу Тираспольской, стало быть это угол Заславского. Или Треугольного.

----------


## Ellsara

> Ну, не так уж и недалеко. Второй раз про Осипова - это обоснование моего неожиданного вывода. 
> 
> Такого нет на углу Тираспольской, стало быть это угол Заславского. Или Треугольного.


 Вы все-таки "добили" это задание. Это на углу Заславского  :smileflag:  

Ну и на скорость (вероятно)

----------


## Trs

Кузя  :smileflag: 

Кузнечная, второй от угла с Тираспольской. Сейчас номер посмотрю.

Кажется, 41, на карте немного неясно.

----------


## Ellsara

> Кузя 
> 
> Кузнечная, второй от угла с Тираспольской. Сейчас номер посмотрю.
> 
> Кажется, 41, на карте немного неясно.


 Карта у Вас неправильная ( 

Да, это Кузнечная. 39  :smileflag: 

Помогите, плиз, с + для Trs.

----------


## Пушкин

А у меня плюсомёт тоже не фурычит...

----------


## Trs

А вот встречали?

Устроит номер или квартал - на улице есть похожие дома (но без такого окошка)

----------


## Ellsara

Чкалова? недалеко от Преображенской

----------


## Trs

Нет.

----------


## Ellsara

Ришельевская недалеко от Пантелеймоновской?

----------


## VikZu

Может Тираспольская? Там много интересных фасадов открылось.

----------


## Пушкин

Новосельского?

----------


## Trs

Увы, всё нет. Ellsara была ближе всех.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Осипова?

----------


## Trs

Увы, нет.

----------


## Velena

Пантелеймоновская  в районе Щмидта-Новой

----------


## Trs

О, уже теплее, но не то. Отклеивайтесь от Пантелеймоновской. Район поисков Вы уже ограничили (Шмидта...Новая).

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Б. Арнаутская?

----------


## Ellsara

> О, уже теплее, но не то. Отклеивайтесь от Пантелеймоновской. Район поисков Вы уже ограничили (Шмидта...Новая).


 Вариантов не много: Малая да Большая Арнаутская.
Склоняюсь к Б. Арнаутской между Осипова и Канатной

----------


## Velena

МАлая, Гимназическая?

----------


## VHana

Малая Арнаутская 45 или 53-55

----------


## VHana

или Большая Арнаутская 22

----------


## Trs

Гимназическая - теплее. Арнаутские - прохладнее.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Гимназическая - теплее. Арнаутские - прохладнее.


 При таком "раскладе" остается только Канатная  правая сторона, если двигаться в сторону ж/д (между Арнаутскими)

----------


## Trs

Да, Канатная, но не между Арнаутскими.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Значит еще на квартал ближе к ж/д )) Пантелеймоновская-М. Арнаутская

----------


## Trs

Ближе... Подойдите ближе, бандерлоги...

И сторону - правая у нас чётная, а левая нечётная - так?

----------


## OdGen

Канатная, 84 (или в крайнем случае - 82)

----------


## Trs

Да, №84! К сожалению, нет более-менее полного фото фасада.

----------


## OdGen

У меня есть полное фото фасада на одном из 15-и ДВД-дисков с фотографиями Одессы, сделанное из маршрутки и нормальное фото, вероятно, 2007 или 2008 года. Но все поймут, что это дом напротив "Спартака" и остановки троллейбусов и маршруток.
В 1910-х годах дом принадлежал человеку с колоритным ФИО - Шае Гершиковичу Шихману.

----------


## Ellsara

Ну вот, самое интересное пропустила 

Ладно, где (квартал или номер дома)?

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Ну вот, самое интересное пропустила 
> 
> Ладно, где (квартал или номер дома)?


 ярославского между пушкинской и осипова?

----------


## Velena

Успенская, угол Утесова

----------


## Trs

Ага, он. Сейчас по архивам проверил. Там ещё парадная восхитительная - окна с мелкой расстекловкой, разные виды напольной плитки.

----------


## Ellsara

> Успенская, угол Утесова


 Верно 

Где находится (квартал или дом)?

----------


## Trs

Раскидайловская, 1, дом Берестечко. Снято с угла Мечникова.

----------


## Ellsara

Да.

Помогите с + для Trs, пожалуйста

----------


## xifedor

> Да.
> 
> Помогите с + для Trs, пожалуйста


 Вроде помогла.

----------


## Ellsara

> Вроде помогла.


 Спасибо

----------


## Trs

Новая.

Устроит номер дома. Рядом стоит похожий, но более поздний, да и на улице много более-менее подобных.

----------


## VHana

Большая Арнаутская

----------


## verda

Софиевская? Торговая?

----------


## Pumik

Пастера

----------


## Ellsara

Такой дом вполне может располагаться на Троицкой...
Предположим в районе Александровского проспекта

----------


## victor.odessa

Возможно чётная сторона Софиевской, №№10-16?

----------


## Скрытик

Гоголя?

----------


## Este

Лазарева?

----------


## OdGen

Эта улица Софиевская, четная сторона, квартал от Конной до Торговой. Щас найду номер  :smileflag: .

----------


## OdGen

Таки Софиевская, 14, угол Конной, 1  :smileflag: 




На доме дата постройки - 1873 год. На 1875 год дом на углу улиц Софиевской (тогда он имел номер 22) и Конной,1 принадлежал *барону Стуарту*. Речь идет о бароне Александре Федоровиче Стуарте.

----------


## Скрытик

Каждое утро прохожу мимо за машиной, но смотрю чаще на противоположную, нечетную сторону смотрю  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

Так и там тоже есть, на что посмотреть  :smileflag: .

----------


## Скрытик

Там да, я даже хотел пару раз выложить в качестве загадки, но думал что слишком легко будет  :smileflag: 
Сейчас правда все в лесах.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Таки Софиевская, 14, угол Конной, 1 
> 
> На доме дата постройки - 1873 год. На 1875 год дом на углу улиц Софиевской (тогда он имел номер 22) и Конной,1 принадлежал *барону Стуарту*. Речь идет о бароне Александре Федоровиче Стуарте.


 Окуда Вы всё это знаете?

+

----------


## OdGen

> Окуда Вы всё это знаете?
> 
> +


 Работа такая  :smileflag: . Это во-первых. А -во вторых, это отнюдь не все. "Знать все",  по моему разумению, это разложить "от и до" историю каждого дома и всех его владельцев - когда приобретен либо выделен участок, у кого, выяснить историю перехода здания от владельца к владельцу, найти сведения о всех владельцах и т.д. Поверьте, все это возможно. Но увы, мало кто это делает, а жаль, ведь так должно быть! Вот и плодятся книжки "за Одессу", обсасывая и перевирая уже известные факты, а подчас и передергивая друг у друга.

Что касается барона А.Ф. Стуарта, то это был крупный одесский домовладелец (в частности, кроме дома на Софиевской, после графа Лидерса он владел домом на Соборной площади, на месте которого был впоследствии построен дом Либмана), одно время был директором Одесской публичной библиотеки, а впоследствии являлся крупным общественным деятелем Бессарабской губернии, в частности, председателем Бессарабской губернской земской управы (1901-1906)

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Работа такая . Это во-первых. А -во вторых, это отнюдь не все. "Знать все",  по моему разумению, это разложить "от и до" историю каждого дома и всех его владельцев - когда приобретен либо выделен участок, у кого, выяснить историю перехода здания от владельца к владельцу, найти сведения о всех владельцах и т.д. Поверьте, все это возможно. Но увы, мало кто это делает, а жаль, ведь так должно быть! Вот и плодятся книжки "за Одессу", обсасывая и перевирая уже известные факты, а подчас и передергивая друг у друга.


 извиняюсь, за оффтоп, может т огда подскажете, где можно почитать про историю необычного  дома на маразливеской угол троицкой, 

ну и ещё здание киноретра уточкино где вход с халтурина  мне интересно  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

Проще самому изучить вопрос, чем искать, кто, что  и где писал  :smileflag: . А самое главное - как!
Готовьте конъяк, будем Вам история этих домов  :smileflag:

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Проще самому изучить вопрос, чем искать, кто, что  и где писал . А самое главное - как!
> Готовьте конъяк, будем Вам история этих домов


 коньяк есть готовый  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

Вот видите, Вам уже легче, а я еще текст даже по первому дому не дописал  :smileflag: .

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Вот видите, Вам уже легче, а я еще текст даже по первому дому не дописал .


 + ещё один коньяк, если надыбаете что про мою родину  - роддом № 6 (сейчас разрушенный особняк в парке Шевченко), и дом № 28 по улице Полицейской-Розы Люксембург-Бунина  :smileflag: ,

----------


## OdGen

> + ещё один коньяк, если надыбаете что про мою родину  - роддом № 6 (сейчас разрушенный особняк в парке Шевченко), и дом № 28 по улице Полицейской-Розы Люксембург-Бунина ,


 *Ну, не так же быстро, дорогой друг!* Это нужно всех краеведов собрать и посадить за компьютеры и пишущие машинки, и всем коллективно кропать истории одесских домов  :smileflag: .
*По Вашим вопросам просьба постепенно со мною связываться*, и если мне что-то будет о них известно, я с Вами с удовольствием поделюсь!

Предлагаю на сегодня ограничиться историей дома на углице Троицкой угол Маразлиевской, как я ее вижу. Заранее прошу прощение, если сообщение не соответствуетт еме форума, уверен, что модераторы перенесут ее, если увидят нарушение. *Также убедительная просьба к одесским и всем прочим авторам, не заимствовать данный текст для своих работ без моего на то согласия, особенно для использования в печатных изданиях, то бишь статьях и книгах!* А интернет, он все стерпит.
В заключение хочу сказать, что отнюдь не по каждому дому можно написатьтакую историю, просто так карта лягла, чтоо владельцах данного конкретного дома мне известно доволько много, включая сведения о годах их жизни. Это все-таки редко бывает. 

Итак! 
Полагаю, что под _"необычным домом"_ на углу Троицкой и Маразлиевской Вас интересует дом по адресу *улица Троицкая, 1*. 




*Вид на дом на ул. Троицкая, 1 из окна втрого этажа дома напротив - на ул. Троицкой, 2 (фото автора, апрель 2008 года)*

В первой половине 1870-х годов этот дом на углу улиц Троицкой и Новой (так тогда называлась Маразлиевская, получившая это название лишь в 1895 году) принадлежал *коллежскому советнику Ивану Гудкову*, причем дом для налогообложения был оценен в 8500 рублей.
Дослужившись до чина статского советника, *Иван Павлович Гудков* скончался в Одессе 19 июня 1882 года в возрасте 64 лет, отпет 21 июня того же года в Архангело-Михайловской монастырской церкви г. Одессы, которая располагалась буквально напротив его дома, и погребен на старом городском кладбище. 
Следующим владельцем дома на протяжении длительного периода, с 1880-х и до начала 1910-х годов, становится *Петр Адамович Крыжановский*. Так, в 1889 году - он коллежский асессор, товарищ (по терминологии тех лет - заместитель) председателя одесского окружного суда, уже проживает в собственном доме по ул. Троицкой, 1. Эту должность он занимал еще в 1879 г., также являясь членом совета Юридического общества, состоящего при Императорском Новороссийском университете.
В середине 1890-х годов П.А. Крыжановский все также живет в своем собственном доме по этому адресу, все также занимает ту же должность и имеет тот же чин, но постепенно _«растет»_ - избирается гласным (депутатом) одесской городской думы и почетным мировым судьей г. Одессы. Вскоре он и вовсе _«дорос»_ до городского головы Одессы, которым был избран в 1897 году. На этом посту он оставался несколько лет, возможно, до 1905 года. 

*Фото П.А. Крыжановского, начало 1900-х годов*

На должности городского головы Одессы Петр Крыжановский ничем особым не отличился, и поэтому на вопрос: _«известен ли Вам городской голова Одессы Крыжановский и чем?»_ , большинство из нас ничего не смогут сказать.
Петр Адамович владел этим домом и здесь же проживал до 1909-1910 года. В середине 1910-х годов он все также проживает в Одессе, но уже по другому адресу - в Стурдзовском переулке, 12, имея чин статского советника.
Интересно, что соседний с интересующим нас домом - дом по нынешнему адресу Маразлиевская, 54 в конце 19-начала 20 века принадлежал Роману Николаевичу Аудерскому, но по списку памятников архитектуры этот красивый дом с уникальной архитектурной дом значится как _«Доходный дом Крыжановского-Аудерского, 1900 г., арх. Л.Л.Влодек»_ , и на нем действительно есть старинная металлическая табличка _«Дом Н.Н. Крыжановского»._ 


Но этот Крыжановский - или однофамилец, или дальний родственник владельца дома на углу Троицкой и Маразлиевской П.А. Крыжановского.
К 1910 г. новым владельцем дома по ул. Троицкой, 1 становится довольно известный в Одессе человек - купец 1-й гильдии *Михаил Михайлович Ближенский*, известный своим богатством. Он также был гласным городской думы.
М. М. Ближенский скончался в возрасте 67 лет в Одессе 16 сентября 1912 года и был похоронен на втором христианском кладбище.

*Открытое письмо с напечатанными на нем инициалами М.М. Ближенского, Одесса, 1908 год*

В довольно неприглядном виде Ближенский и его сын выведены эпизодическими персонажами произведений В. П. Катаева – в продолжениях повести «Белеет парус Одинокий».

Так, в повести «Зимний ветер», повествующих о событиях революции в Одессе, Валентин Петрович писал:
*«… Петя сквозь приспущенные ресницы увидел близко за окном то самое, что с такой точностью предсказал ему колокольный звон: купола монастыря, сверкающие на солнце золотые кресты, густо-синее небо с белыми, еще совсем летними облаками.
     Значит, он находится возле Александровского парка, на Маразлиевской улице, против Троицкого монастыря, в особняке Ближенского, занятом теперь под офицерский лазарет».
...
«В дверях стоял в своей полувоенной форме Красного Креста молодой человек, Ближенский, сын миллионера Ближенского, владельца особняка, отданного под лазарет, тот самый лицеист, которому некогда Василий Петрович влепил на экзамене двойку и который вместе с отцом приходил давать взятку; на его глупом носу по-прежнему весьма интеллигентно блестело пенсне, и он, строго размахивая руками, кричал жиденьким голосом:
   — Это лазарет для господ офицеров, и принимать нижних чинов не положено!
   Толпа гудела.
   — Не-э пэложен-н-о! — повторял сын Ближенского на гвардейский манер и пытался затворить дверь, но несколько солдат в расстегнутых шинелях с такой силой рванули дверь, что одна бронзовая ручка даже отскочила.
   Толпа стала поспешно и, как показалось Пете, весело вносить в лазарет носилки с ранеными.
   — Я буду сейчас звонить в комендатуру! — кипятился Ближенский. — Это большевицкое хулиганство, э-э, пора прекратить раз навсегда!
   — Идите вы знаете куда? — среди общего шума услышал Петя знакомый голос и увидел Мотю с густо покрасневшим лицом и злыми кошачьими глазами. — У, паразит! — крикнула она, повернулась вполоборота и что есть силы отпихнула Ближенского локтем.
   — Что это? Бунт? Анархия? — бормотал Ближенский, почти с ужасом глядя на расходившуюся Мотю и не веря своим глазам, что это именно она, вечно веселая, добрая, хорошенькая «нянечка», так больно, а главное, с такой неистребимой злобой стукнула его локтем в грудь.
   — Да вы что на него смотрите, на этого слизняка! — кричала Мотя санитарам. — Несите солдатиков в палаты!
   — Перепелицкая, я вас увольняю! — дрожащим голосом сказал Ближенский.
   — Круглый дурак, — ответила Мотя и сунула ему в нос складненький розовый кулачок, свернутый фигой.
   Ближенский размахнулся и шлепнул Мотю по щеке.
   Мотя завыла от обиды, даже затопала ногами. Она чуть не потеряла сознание от ярости.
   Тогда из толпы выскочил Петя. Кровь с такой силой ударила ему в лицо, что он на миг перестал видеть. Он вспомнил свое ранение, Яссы, ночь перед расстрелом, трупы солдат, свечу, безумно отраженную в черном стекле, ненавидящие глаза коменданта, казачий разъезд и, уже не рассуждая, а повинуясь только припадку слепой ненависти, вырвал из ножен кортик с анненским темляком.
   — Подлец! Тыловая шкура! Окопался! Корниловец! — закричал он, как ему казалось, громоподобным голосом, а на самом деле срывающимся юношеским тенорком и замахнулся на Ближенского кортиком. — Дрянь! Гадюка! Хабарник! Кадет! Убью на месте!
   Но на месте он его не убил и кортиком не ударил, а почему-то повернулся к Ближенскому задом и совсем по-мальчишески больно лягнул его ногой в живот.
   — Бейте его, братцы! — кричал Петя со слезами на глазах. — Бейте, товарищи!
   Еще минута, и, конечно, Ближенского разнесли бы в клочья.
   Но в это время на крыльце появился высокий красивый солдат в длинной кавалерийской шинели с ласточкиными хвостами на обшлагах рукавов, с драгунской шашкой и в круглой кубанской шапке на голове.
   — Отставить! — сказал он властным, но в то же время спокойным тоном человека, уверенного в своей силе. — Не. будем, товарищи, мараться об эту тыловую сволочь. А ты, морда, гэть отсюдова! И чтоб я тебя больше никогда не видел! — обратился он к Ближенскому, который в тот же миг исчез».*

Вероятно, Ближенские и были последними владельцами этого дома до его национализации. Так, в середине 1910-х годов, уже после смерти М.М. Ближенского в 1912 году, дом перешел к его наследникам, и в справочниках его владельцами так значатся _«наследники М.М. Ближенского»._ 
Впрочем, поиск сведений о истории этого дома и его владельцах продолжается.

----------


## Velena

У меня все равно остались вопросы ).
Это здание отличается необычной архитектурой-можно подумать, что это культовое здание. Строил его Гудков или приобрел? Оно изначально строилось как доходный дом или все-таки для других целей? Кто архитектор и есть ли еще здания в Одессе,построенные по его проекту?
Простите за излишнее любопытство).

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> У меня все равно остались вопросы ).
> Это здание отличается необычной архитектурой-можно подумать, что это культувое здание. Строил его Гудков или приобрел? Оно изначально строилось как доходный дом или все-таки для других целей? Кто архитектор и есть ли еще здания в Одессе,построенные по его проекту?
> Простите за излишнее любопытство).


 мне тоже всё это любопытно : ), 
как доходный дом это вряд ли,  - всего один жилой этаж.  ,

----------


## OdGen

> У меня все равно остались вопросы ).
> Это здание отличается необычной архитектурой-можно подумать, что это культовое здание. Строил его Гудков или приобрел? Оно изначально строилось как доходный дом или все-таки для других целей? Кто архитектор и есть ли еще здания в Одессе,построенные по его проекту?
> Простите за излишнее любопытство).


 На эти вопросы пока ответов нет! Так что будем искать, и это здорово! Когда все известно - тогда неинтересно! Мне по крайней мере. Нужно искать сведения - строил ли его Гудков, или приобрел, когда и у кого. А вот мое мнение по поводу другого вопроса - это на 100 процентов не культовое сооружение (к примеру, неправославной конфесии). Ведь напротив была Архангело-Михайловская церковь, и вряд ли городская дума позволила бы напротив строить сооружение культового назначения другой веры, а на строение провославной веры данное строение также не похоже! И на доходный дом, кстати, тоже не тянет.

----------


## OdGen

> я так понимаю что это был дом для налогообложения? Это что-то вроде налоговой?


 Имелось в виду, что в каждом году переписывались дома и их владельцы по Одессе , хуторам, дачам и пригородам для взимания сбора (налога) с владельцев домов в доход города. Одно время это называлось "полупроцентный сбор". О.И. Губарь посвятил этому несколько хороших статей в последних номерах альманаха "Дерибасовская-Ришельевская". Их можно прочитать на сайте Всемирного клуба Одесситов.
Так что это "обычный" владельческий дом, с налогами он связан не больше, чем другие дома. Да и налоговой не было в то время, было "городское податное присутствие" и другие, выражаясь современным языком "органы".

----------


## Velena

> Ведь напротив была Архангело-Михайловская церковь, и вряд ли городская дума позволила бы напротив строить сооружение культового назначения другой веры, а на строение провославной веры данное строение также не похоже! И на доходный дом, кстати, тоже не тянет.


 Башенки напоминают минареты). Стоят же рядом Айя-София и ГОлубая мечеть).

----------


## OdGen

> Башенки напоминают минареты). Стоят же рядом Айя-София и ГОлубая мечеть).


 Абсолютно с Вами согласен. Но в Константинополе несколько иная ситуация. Если я узнаю больше про этот дом, вместе с коллегой qqwweerrttyy Вам первой же сообщу новости  :smileflag: .

----------


## Velena

> Абсолютно с Вами согласен. Но в Константинополе несколько иная ситуация. Если я узнаю больше про этот дом, вместе с коллегой qqwweerrttyy Вам первой же сообщу новости .


 Спасибо. Я думаю-многим будет интересно).Может романтическая история окутывает этот дом-привез себе Гудков  жену-турчанку).

----------


## Shtu4ka

> Имелось в виду, что в каждом году переписывались дома и их владельцы по Одессе , хуторам, дачам и пригородам для взимания сбора (налога) с владельцев домов в доход города. Одно время это называлось "полупроцентный сбор". О.И. Губарь посвятил этому несколько хороших статей в последних номерах альманаха "Дерибасовская-Ришельевская". Их можно прочитать на сайте Всемирного клуба Одесситов.
> Так что это "обычный" владельческий дом, с налогами он связан не больше, чем другие дома. Да и налоговой не было в то время, было "городское податное присутствие" и другие, выражаясь современным языком "органы".


 Простите, я потом уже поняла что имелось в виду)))

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Спасибо. Я думаю-многим бдет интересно).Может романтическая история окутывает этот дом-привез себе Гудков  жену-турчанку)


 мне всё таки кажется что здание выдержано в строгом романском стиле древней крепости.

----------


## Velena

> мне всё таки кажется что здание выдержано в строгом романском стиле древней крепости.


 Какое загадочное здание- осталось найти сходство с синагогой)

----------


## Este

> Спасибо. Я думаю-многим будет интересно).Может романтическая история окутывает этот дом-привез себе Гудков  жену-турчанку).


 Да, да, очень интересна история этого дома!
Спасибо *OdGen* за увлекательный и литературный рассказ!

----------


## Trs

Вот я и вернулся. Прошу прощения, что не сделал этого раньше - два дня назад перед отъездом не смог выйти в интернет. Выдайте заслуженный плюс OdGen'y и за Софиевскую.

----------


## Ellsara

Доброй ночи!

Где (адрес или квартал)?

----------


## Trs

Хм... Это там, где Старопортофранковская упирается в Новощепной ряд?

----------


## Aqualux

Мечникова 51

----------


## Trs

Да-да, по адресу похоже, хоть я точного и не знаю.

----------


## Aqualux

> Да-да, по адресу похоже, хоть я точного и не знаю.


 Это точно этот дом :smileflag:

----------


## Cetus

Если у кого-то есть старые фото Пале-Рояля, разместите пожалуйста их в этой теме...

----------


## mlch

> Если у кого-то есть старые фото Пале-Рояля, разместите пожалуйста их в этой теме...


 Это оффтопом будет. 
Тут - загадки.  :smileflag: 
А то, что Вы просите - надо спрашивать в этих темах:
 https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=59520
 https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=22715

----------


## Ellsara

> Хм... Это там, где Старопортофранковская упирается в Новощепной ряд?


 


> Мечникова 51


 + Верно 

Где (адрес, квартал)?

----------


## Trs

Предполагаю Комсомольскую, а квартал... Пусть будет Колонтаевская - Ленинградская.

----------


## Ellsara

нет (

----------


## Aqualux

Новосельского,район Кирхи

----------


## Ellsara

нет (

----------


## Trs

Переулки вокруг Кировского?

----------


## Ellsara

нет (

Так будет проще

----------


## Пушкин

Каретный?

----------


## Ellsara

нет

----------


## Trs

Софиевская близ переулка Ляпунова?

----------


## Ellsara

неа, далековато

----------


## Trs

Вблизи моей любимой Кузнечной?

----------


## Iriya

может в районе  Ватутина?

----------


## Ellsara

> Вблизи моей любимой Кузнечной?


 Trs, нет не вблизи. Помня о Вашем понимании "недалеко", могу сказать, что это недалеко 




> может в районе  Ватутина?


 нет, не в районе Ватутина (

----------


## Iriya

чего-то показалось, что это район молдаванки)но нет так нет))
еще один вариант может Б.Хмельницкого ближе к кинотеатру Родина?)

----------


## Ellsara

> чего-то показалось, что это район молдаванки)но нет так нет))
> еще один вариант может Б.Хмельницкого ближе к кинотеатру Родина?)


 это Молдаванка, верно  :smileflag: , но не возле кинотеатра Родина (я редко выставляю подряд несколько загадок, находящихся рядом).

----------


## Velena

Степовая,Мельницкая?

----------


## Trs

Мечникова, Манежная. Или Прохоровская.

----------


## Ellsara

> Степовая,Мельницкая?


 


> Мечникова, Манежная. Или Прохоровская.


 Ну осталось перечислить еще несколько улиц, которые ранее не упоминались и перечислим все, какие есть на Молдованке  :smileflag: 

Если серьезно, то улица упоминалась

----------


## Velena

Мне кажется, что я видела похожий балкон на Степовой)

----------


## Trs

Вот и я думаю где именно - либо на Степовой, где я часто бываю, либо на Прохоровской, где дома интереснее. Но если бы не решительное "нет", считал бы, что Б. Хмельницкого.

----------


## Ellsara

> Вот и я думаю где именно - либо на Степовой, где я часто бываю, либо на Прохоровской, где дома интереснее. Но если бы не решительное "нет", считал бы, что Б. Хмельницкого.


 Я человек решительный и "нет" говорю часто, но где Вы видели мое решительное нет ?

----------


## Trs

%)

Мысля, конечно есть - этот дом где-то в районе сталинки с "Морем пива" в бывшем книжном. Напротив неё. Или правее, если стоять к ней лицом.

----------


## Velena

Хмельницкого, Мясоедовская?

----------


## Ellsara

> %)
> 
> Мысля, конечно есть - этот дом где-то в районе сталинки с "Морем пива" в бывшем книжном. Напротив неё. Или правее, если стоять к ней лицом.


 неа, но направление верное




> Хмельницкого, Мясоедовская?


 да

----------


## Velena

между Запорожской и  Степовой?

----------


## Ellsara

> между Запорожской и  Степовой?


 естественно  :smileflag:  только этот огромный квартал и остается. Хоть какая сторона?

----------


## Velena

четная

----------


## Ellsara

Да.

Ну и на скорость (номер, квартал)

----------


## Maksy

Балкончик не примечательный пока, у меня такой-же, тока покрашенный...

----------


## VHana

Преображенская или
Маразлиевская

----------


## Ellsara

> Балкончик не примечательный пока, у меня такой-же, тока покрашенный...


 У Вас как на первой фотке или на второй? Если как на второй и живете в  похожем здании, то, вероятно, у Вас есть версия где он может находиться.
А балконы таки да обычные...




> Преображенская или
> Маразлиевская


 нет (

----------


## Maksy

Второй. Предполагаю что это каретный переулок

----------


## Ellsara

> Второй. Предполагаю что это каретный переулок


 нет, это не он

----------


## Trs

Дегтярная? Между Горького и Тираспольской по чётной

----------


## Ellsara

нет (((

----------


## Ellsara

А вот так более узнаваемо?

----------


## Trs

Лютеранский переулок, 5

Или Комсомольская по нечётной стороне от Асташкина до Тираспольской.

----------


## Ellsara

нет (

----------


## vieanna

Гимназическая?

----------


## Ellsara

нет (((

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> А вот так более узнаваемо?


 да, так лучше, , 

жаль не знаю где это

----------


## Ellsara

> да, так лучше, , 
> 
> жаль не знаю где это


 

скоро узнаете 

Пы.Сы. лучше фотки нет. Почему то не сфотографировала дом целиком (а, встретила знакомых и они меня заговорили, вспоминая то, что было 100 лет назад)

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> скоро узнаете


 первые ассоциации с районом староконного

----------


## Ellsara

> первые ассоциации с районом староконного


 недалеко  :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

Простите за ворчание, но это кризис жанра. Честно говоря, это такие типовые фасады, что не очень интересно отгадывать. Ellsara, это не фокус сфотографировать, а вот заинтриговать... Кто жил, кто архитектор, владельцы... Узнайте сами что-то необычное, а так... скучновато.

----------


## Ellsara

> Простите за ворчание, но это кризис жанра. Честно говоря, это такие типовые фасады, что не очень интересно отгадывать. Ellsara, это не фокус сфотографировать, а вот заинтриговать... Кто жил, кто архитектор, владельцы... Узнайте сами что-то необычное, а так... скучновато.


 Ок, замечание принято. Уступаю дорогу...

----------


## Скрытик

А я не согласен!
Этот фасад история Одессы!
И он ни чем не хуже обыкновенных дверей, которые мы отгадывали. 
Требую продолжения банкета..

----------


## Pumik

Серова или 10 апреля?

----------


## Леопольдушка

Южная?

----------


## Ellsara

> Южная?


 Ок, давайте "закроем" эту фотозагадку
+ Да  :smileflag: . Квартал? Номер?

----------


## Леопольдушка

> Ок, давайте "закроем" эту фотозагадку
> + Да . Квартал? Номер?


 между Колонтаевской и Ленинградской?

----------


## Pumik

Градоначальницкой и Раскидайловской

----------


## Alternativa

Возле налоговой, №5

----------


## Ellsara

нет, это дом №48 (практически через дорогу от Серединского сквера)

----------


## Trs

Дело Александра Ивановича Корейко закрыто? Придержите для меня место, сейчас загадка будет.

----------


## Trs

Устроит адрес (в т.ч. приблизительный) - поквартально будет неинтересно за малым количеством кварталов.

----------


## W9

на Неженской

----------


## Trs

К сожалению, нет. Но похожую штуку на Нежинской я тоже когда-то выкладывал.

----------


## Аист79

Я это место тоже недавно фотографировал.


Назвать, или пусть остальные еще подумают?

----------


## Trs

Называйте. И получите свой плюс.

Кстати, если бы не загадка про Заславского, 12, я бы на эту улицу не пошёл в ближайшее время

----------


## Пушкин

Базарная???

----------


## Trs

Нет. Но, разумеется, близко.

----------


## Пушкин

Успенская?

----------


## Ellsara

Утесова (недалеко от Успенской по четной стороне)

----------


## Trs

Нет. Нет.
Будьте проще  :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Неужели Заславского?))))

----------


## Alternativa

Не удивлюсь, если *Velena* права
на всякий случай, предлагаю Щепной переулок.

----------


## Trs

Velena абсолютно права. Можно уже придумывать дому номер.

----------


## Ellsara

Улиц на пару кварталов в том районе мало, поэтому остается Заславского. Предположу, что недалеко от дет.сада. Есть там похожие дома типа №4, 6... Оценить их красоту сложно, т.к. улица славится колдо...выбоинами...

Упс, пока писала, улицу подтвердили )

----------


## Velena

придумывать-так придумывать)15 или 17)

----------


## Trs

> Предположу, что недалеко от дет.сада. Есть там похожие дома типа №4, 6


 №4. №6 не похож, но тоже красив.

----------


## Аист79

Это улица Заславского, четная сторона, кажется между Успенской и Базарной. На номер дома я не обратил внимания.
На этой улице я сфотографировал и мемориальную доску.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

а вот кому, на скорость?

----------


## VHana

Садовая

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

нед)

----------


## victor.odessa

> а вот кому, на скорость?


 Высокий переулок / Цветаева ?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Высокий переулок / Цветаева ?


 не знаю, где это, но подозреваю, что всё-таки нет))

----------


## VHana

Базарная

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Базарная


 нет не она)) очень лёгкая загадка на самом деле  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Мечникова/Дидрихсона. Лично был на балконе под этими цифрами.

----------


## Пушкин

А я в цоколе ксерокс делал :smileflag:  Опять мимо друг друга проходили, вы там гнома с большими ушами, случайно не видели - это был я. :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Мечникова/Дидрихсона. Лично был на балконе под этими цифрами.


 да-да) сорри, оч глючит инет, не могу общую фотку выложить

----------


## Trs

Так Вы в цоколе, а я наверху - увы-с... Разминулись.

----------


## mlch

Есть тут у меня несложная, как мне кажется, загадочка:

Что это или где это?  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Это не Аркадия?

----------


## mlch

> Это не Аркадия?


 Нет

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Дюковский?

----------


## mlch

> Дюковский?


 нет

----------


## Maksy

вокзал?

----------


## mlch

> вокзал?


 Нет.  :smileflag: 
На вокзале есть подобные украшения, но они там в гораздо лучшем состоянии.

----------


## Maksy

> Нет. 
> На вокзале есть подобные украшения, но они там в гораздо лучшем состоянии.


 да, я и вокзал написал подразумевая "а вдруг", но если не будет правильного ответа, меня ждёт бессонная ночь, т.к. я точно это видел...

----------


## BORISOFF

комендатура на Свердлова(Канатной)?

----------


## Velena

Маразлиевская? училище морского флота?

----------


## mlch

> да, я и вокзал написал подразумевая "а вдруг", но если не будет правильного ответа, меня ждёт бессонная ночь, т.к. я точно это видел...


 Ой! Я вас умоляю! Не бери дурного в голову и спи спокойно.
Ну конечно, видел.  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Французский бульвар в первых номерах?

----------


## mlch

Не Канатная и не Маразлиевская. И не Французский.

----------


## Velena

Куликово поле,1?

----------


## mlch

> Куликово поле,1?


 Нет.
Есть в Одессе и другие образцы "сталинского ампира" кроме уже перечисленных.  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Чувствую - пора подсказку делать.  :smileflag: 
Географически - ближе всех Скрытик был.

----------


## Velena

Я уже на Дом офицеров подумала)

----------


## mlch

> Я уже на Дом офицеров подумала)


 В общем - в правильном направлении думаете. 
Но это - не Пироговская.

----------


## Trs

Генуэзская. Крупное здание между Тенистой и "Туристом" - единственное, что сталинского вспоминается.

----------


## mlch

> Генуэзская. Крупное здание между Тенистой и "Туристом" - единственное, что сталинского вспоминается.


 Совпартшкола. Не она.

----------


## Ellsara

На проспекте Шевченко есть что-то похожее, но точно не помню (((( (Дубльгис подсказывает №6 и №9)

----------


## mlch

> На проспекте Шевченко есть что-то похожее, но точно не помню (((( (Дубльгис подсказывает №6 и №9)


 Нет.
Может так более узнаваемо будет...

----------


## Trs

Санаторий...
В "Одессе" нет такого корпуса?

----------


## Скрытик

МБМ?

----------


## Ellsara

Посмитного,2?

----------


## mlch

> Санаторий...
> В "Одессе" нет такого корпуса?


 Вот уж санаторием вряд ли назовешь.  :smileflag: 
Впрочем - кому - как.

----------


## mlch

> МБМ?


 Что такое МБМ?

----------


## mlch

> Посмитного,2?


 Нет. Это не "Молдова"

----------


## Скрытик

> Что такое МБМ?


 Межрейсовая база моряков, там очень интересные здания есть.

----------


## Trs

МБМ = Межрейсовая база моряков.

в "России" я такого не помню. "Украину" я не знаю. Хм...

----------


## Aqualux

Генуэзская 22,район площади 10 апреля

----------


## mlch

Никто не угадал.
Выкладываю еще один фрагмент этого же здания, снятый с той же точки.

----------


## Maksy

Опа, я первый раз такое вижу, можно идти спать  :smileflag:  
Предположу, если Скрытник ближе, то это примерно 16 станция...

----------


## mlch

> Опа, я первый раз такое вижу, можно идти спать  
> Предположу, если Скрытник ближе, то это примерно 16 станция...


 Гораздо ближе!
И видел наверняка. Только не с этого ракурса. 
Все. Жду еще пять минут и иду спать.

----------


## Pumik

а-а-а, гостиница на Генуэзской, возле Виктории

----------


## mlch

> а-а-а, гостиница на Генуэзской, возле Виктории


 Нет.
Что вы все к Генуэзской привязались? 
Или в Одессе других улиц нет?  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

может окрестности проспекта Шевченко, он богат на Тополя.

----------


## Ellsara

где-то на Адмиральском?

----------


## mlch

> может окрестности проспекта Шевченко, он богат на Тополя.


 По ДубльГису от центра этого здания до ближайшей точки на проспекте Шевченко -  1,14 км

----------


## Aqualux

Фонтанская дорога в районе 4 станции

На территории военного института

----------


## mlch

> где-то на Адмиральском?


 Адмиральский близко, но это не на нем.
Всем - спокойной ночи. 
Завтра - продолжим. :smileflag:

----------


## Velena

Фонтанская дорога,10)

----------


## mlch

На Фонтанской 10, в районе 4-й станции есть краснокирпичное здание кадетского корпуса, дореволюционной постройки и казармы 1970-х годов. 
А сталинок - нет.

----------


## Пушкин

Фонтанская дорога 14 - 6я фонтана?

----------


## mlch

> Фонтанская дорога 14 - 6я фонтана?


 Ну наконец-то!
Абсолютно верно.

Помогите с плюсиком для Пушкина, пожалуйста.

----------


## Ellsara

Помогла с +

----------


## Пушкин

Наверное из тяжелых???

----------


## Trs

Нет, совершенно. Нежинская, 26, если не путаю номер, второй дом от угла с Торговой.

----------


## Пушкин

> Нет, совершенно. Нежинская, 26, если не путаю номер, второй дом от угла с Торговой.


 Хотел дописать - но для тех кто "бродит", будет лёгкой... :smileflag:

----------


## Este

Не знаю, корректна ли будет такая загадка. 

Во дворе по какой улице растёт этот дуб?

----------


## Trs

Хм... Вот старинный тополь на Торговой знаю, а вот дуб - увы. Конная?

----------


## Aqualux

Нежинская?

----------


## Este

Trs и Aqualux, спасибо за участие.

Нет, не Конная и не Нежинская.

Совсем другая сторона, но тоже центр, если я не ошибаюсь. По крайней мере, недалеко от центра.
И от моря примерно так же недалеко, как от начала Конной до моря.

----------


## Este

Скрытик, Вы правы, название улицы женского рода, не мужского   :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

Базарная

----------


## Aqualux

Пушкинская

----------


## Trs

Елисаветинская. И вроде ещё на Канатной дубы наблюдал старые.

----------


## Скрытик

> Пушкинская


 Похоже на двор рядом с "Вечоркой".

----------


## Este

Елисаветинская всё равно далеко.
Двигаться надо в сторну Приморского района и моря.

Мне кажется, mlch мог бы с ходу отгадать.
Если меня память не подводит, то это он гулял там по улочкам и фотографировал большой огурец в заборе детского садика  :smileflag:  Но насчёт mlch могу ошибаться. Может, Скрытик там гулял?

----------


## Este

Не Базарная, и не Пушкинская.

Скрытик, извините, я не знаю, что есть "Вечорка", я не одесситка 

По 2ГИСу не нашла "Вечорку".

----------


## Скрытик

кафе "Вечерняя Одесса"  :smileflag:

----------


## Este

Если выйти на начало Базарной, то AG-ents ближе всех подошёл.
Оттуда надо двигаться вниз по карте  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Елисаветинская всё равно далеко.
> Двигаться надо в сторну Приморского района и моря.
> 
> Мне кажется, mlch мог бы с ходу отгадать.
> Если меня память не подводит, то это он гулял там по улочкам и фотографировал большой огурец в заборе детского садика  Но насчёт mlch могу ошибаться. Может, Скрытик там гулял?


 Ну тогда - Уютная, Морская, Отрадная или Ясная. :smileflag: 
В крайнем случае - Азарова.

----------


## Este

> кафе "Вечерняя Одесса"


 Спасибо, посмотрела, Пушкинская, 59.
Далековато от "моего" дуба.

Наверное, он всё же в неожиданном месте для одесситов вырос, этот дуб.
Пэтому и не можете вы все уйти от самого центра.

----------


## Trs

Черноморская

----------


## Este

+ 

*mlch*, точно!!!!!!!!

Я так и знала, что вы отгадаете!  :smileflag: 

*Ясная, 4*

----------


## Este

*Trs*, Вы тоже почти угадали.

Когда-то где-то читала, что на Черноморской есть ещё два дерева - ботанические памятники природы. Но тогда не запомнила, сейчас кинулась искать, не могу найти, откуда брала информацию. Поэтому, к сожалению, не скажу  ни адрес, где на Черноморской улице, ни что за деревья.

----------


## Este

Нашла. Информация взята с официального сайта города http://www.odessa.ua/ru/news/25550/

" Учитывая согласование Государственного управления охраны окружающей природной среды в Одесской области от 11.08.2009г. №1000/08, большое историко-культурное и природоохранное значение,
Одесский городской совет своим решением №4983-V от 22.01.2010г. согласовал объявление двух вековых деревьев ботаническими памятниками природы местного значения под названиями *"Дуб Лемме"* с определением площади 110 кв.м., и *"Липа Лемме"*, 140 кв.м., на территории зеленой зоны города Одессы по *ул. Черноморской, напротив домов № 4 и № 6.
*
Согласно принятому решению, Одесский горсовет обратится в Государственное управление охраны окружающей природной среды в Одесской области с просьбой внести на пленарное заседание областного совета проект решения об объявлении вековых деревьев ботаническими памятниками природы местного значения. 

Контроль над выполнением этого решения возложен на постоянную комиссию Одесского городского совета по экологии и чрезвычайным ситуациям. "

----------


## mlch

> + 
> 
> *mlch*, точно!!!!!!!!
> 
> Я так и знала, что вы отгадаете! 
> 
> *Ясная, 4*


 Да не отгадывал я.  :smileflag: 
Забор с огурцом - это Отрадная угол Морской. 
Значит - искать надо там или рядом. Вот я и вывалил все подряд.

----------


## VikZu

На скорость. Где сидим?

----------


## VHana

где-то в районе 6 станции

----------


## VikZu

А точнее? Район угадан правильно, плюс поставлю попозже.

----------


## VikZu

Поскольку никто не проявляет активности расшифрую это чудо. Оно сидит между домами по Кондрашина 18 и Фонтанской дороге 14г. это угол ул Петрашевского. Там детская площадка, и вот там оно сидит на дереве.  Площадка самопальная, там еще чучело девочки с зонтиком и тушка какой то птицы типа гуся в гнезде. Всё такого же качества как и чудо... Хотя качели, карусели и другие детские радости сделаны красиво, нестандартно и с умом.  Так что если наверх голову не поднимать все очень гут.. :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Где?

----------


## DarkLight

Кажется где-то в районе Канатной

----------


## Пушкин

:smileflag: Интересный адрес, учитывая дину улицы...

----------


## DarkLight

:smileflag: Либо Канатная угол Карантийного спуска, либо Канатная угол Греческой

----------


## DarkLight

Где то на этом отрезке

----------


## Пушкин

Нет, это не Канатная...

----------


## titanka

Лидерсовский бульвар

----------


## Пушкин

> Лидерсовский бульвар


 нет.

----------


## Aqualux

Белинского

----------


## Trs

Крестьянский банк на Маразлиевской?

----------


## Пушкин

Холодно...

----------


## Пушкин

Может так, кто то узнает???

----------


## crupie

> Может так, кто то узнает???


 Фр.бульвар...  :smileflag:

----------


## Aqualux

> Фр.бульвар...


 Санаторий возле Мечникова

----------


## Пушкин

Пока холодно

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Пока холодно


 неужели дом учёных во дворе?

----------


## VHana

Может где-то около Археологического музея?

----------


## Пушкин

> неужели дом учёных во дворе?


  :smileflag: Вообще то это фасад

----------


## Elastika

Не дворик ли это на Думской площади, за городской Думой?

----------


## Скрытик

> Не дворик ли это на Думской площади, за городской Думой?


 


> Вообще то это фасад


  :smileflag:

----------


## VHana

Софиевская

----------


## Симеон

Дидрихсона?

----------


## Пушкин

Ещё один фрагмент...

----------


## Скрытик

Канатная, самое начало?

----------


## tartua

Парк Шевченко?

----------


## VHana

пер Нахимова

----------


## VHana

может район Итальянского бульвара

----------


## Elastika

Белинского?

----------


## tartua

> Белинского?


 Белинского угол Успенской вроде...

----------


## Пушкин

> Канатная, самое начало?


  :smileflag: 



> Нет, это не Канатная...

----------


## Пушкин

Все -  холодно, VHana - чуть теплее...

----------


## VHana

Мариинская

----------


## VHana

Пироговская

----------


## Antique

Второй куликовский переулок?

----------


## VHana

пер Катаева

----------


## BORISOFF

Аграрный университет?

----------


## Пушкин

> Второй куликовский переулок?


 Есть победитель... :smileflag:

----------


## Gravelot

А где в Одессе есть такое?..

----------


## Alternativa

Дворянская ближе к Кирхе :smileflag:

----------


## Gravelot

В принципе верно, но адрес этого двора Коблевская 30.

----------


## Gravelot

А это где???

----------


## vieanna

> А это где???


 Баня Исаковича, Кузнечная

----------


## Gravelot

А это посложнее будет...

----------


## Скрытик

> А это посложнее будет...


 Старопортофранкоаская - Пастера?

----------


## Maksy

Княжеская 1

----------


## Antique

> А это посложнее будет...


 Чего тут сложного?  :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

Не успела, согласна с Maksy

----------


## Пушкин

> Княжеская 1


 Техническое Общество... :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Техническое Общество...


 Точнее школа при техническом обществе )




> Есть победитель...


 Вот никогда не видел это местно, но просто было известно ,что в том районе засветился Влодек (а тут здание как раз его уровня), и учитывая разместившееся в особняке учереждение ёлки очень даже к месту

----------


## Gravelot

Нет, ну я так не играю))) Давайте теперь вы загадывайте.

----------


## Gravelot

Ладно... А вот это?..

----------


## vieanna

Вроде в больнице на Тенистой такие Кижи

----------


## Ellsara

Св.-Иверский Одесский мужской монастырь

----------


## Gravelot

Ellsara браво!

----------


## Молодая пешеход

задачка, наверное, на скорость  :smileflag:  но из-за ракурса - мало ли..  :smileflag:  
в общем, вот  :smileflag: 

(пользуясь случаем.. большое спасибо создателю этой темы и тем, кто ее поддерживает! ну ОЧЕНЬ интересно!)

----------


## Ellsara

оперный?

----------


## Молодая пешеход

*Ellsara*, ага  :smileflag:  Арка со стороны Пале-Рояля  :smileflag: 
Респект! будем, значить, поискать чего посложнее  :smileflag:

----------


## Elastika

> оперный?


 Скорее всего, именно он!!!

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> *Ellsara*, ага  Арка со стороны Пале-Рояля 
> Респект! будем, значить, поискать чего посложнее


 даже я догадался : ))

----------


## mlch

Что-то притихли все.
Вот очень простая загадка. Для поддержания темы.

----------


## Скрытик

Дико знакомый забор. Французский бульвар?

----------


## mlch

> Дико знакомый забор. Французский бульвар?


 Нет. Но не очень далеко.

----------


## Velena

Белинского?

----------


## mlch

> Белинского?


 Я же говорил, что очень просто.  :smileflag: 
Да. Белинского 9.

----------


## crupie

Что за домик?

----------


## Гаврош

Фр. бульвар?

----------


## BORISOFF

Черноморская(Гефта) 6?

----------


## denn-73

Тенистая

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Костанди?!

----------


## crupie

> Черноморская(Гефта) 6?


  :smileflag:  да.
детский садик

----------


## Елена Вик

Тоже хочу поиграть.Всем привет.Вот такие ворота с вот таким деревом.Где?

----------


## Elastika

Дача Ковалевского

----------


## Елена Вик

нет,холодно пока

----------


## denn-73

может ботанический сад?

----------


## Елена Вик

Это действительно Французский бульвар,номер не помню,не Ботанический сад,но очень очень близко!+1

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Между рестораном "Дача" и детским садиком. Раньше там была аптека,  к ней вела дорожка и была эта калитка.

----------


## Elastika

> Между рестораном "Дача" и детским садиком. Раньше там была аптека,  к ней вела дорожка и была эта калитка.


 Аптека № 13.

----------


## ВЕСЫ

> Аптека № 13.


 Аптека №13 находится на углу пер. Дунаева

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

там уже давно не аптека (и даже ни старая одесская дача) .... Стоит новая калитка (кажется, она на фото),  а  раньше деревьев тех было там два - самых больших на Бульваре...

----------


## Elastika

> Аптека №13 находится на углу пер. Дунаева


 Значит та была скорее всего 113

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Значит та была скорее всего 113


 А вот мне интересно, что там сейчас?, чтобы на эту фотозагадку был полный ответ

----------


## Елена Вик

уточню обязательно,что там сейчас :smileflag: .Там ворота и рядом эта калитка,но ворота точно новодел,а вот калитка выглядит старее.Жаль,не обратила внимание,что там сейчас находится.

----------


## kravshik

Для тех у кого есть личный транспорт............))))
Никому не надо????

а где живет????

----------


## helen_lime

загадки иссякли?

----------


## Пушкин

> загадки иссякли?


  не была отвечена предыдущая загадка, автор наверное в отпуск уехал :smileflag:  
Ну вот, где?

----------


## verda

Льва Толстого?

----------


## Trs

[:|||||||:]

Была уже сова. Как раз я тогда её ответил.

Если до ночи не будет разгадана - и сейчас отвечу

----------


## Пушкин

> [:|||||||:]
> 
> Была уже сова. Как раз я тогда её ответил.
> 
> Если до ночи не будет разгадана - и сейчас отвечу


 Возможно, поставить что то другое?

----------


## Trs

Ставьте. Уже предвкушаю  :smileflag:

----------


## Ellsara

На Нежинской в районе Тираспольской площади. Недалеко находится кафешка, которая существовала еще в советское время. Там подавали ну очень вкусное мороженое.

----------


## kravshik

Еще раз повторюсь-а то видать пропустили ......

и где же такая якорная  стоянка??




жду варианты в обмен на подсказки,
а то еще вообще ничего не услышал.......((

----------


## BORISOFF

Мы ждем правильного ответа))
Где же ЭТО так долго скрывается от знатоков?

----------


## Пушкин

Предположим Дача Кавалевского - давайте подсказки...

----------


## denn-73

а мне кажется это 11-12 ст Люстдорфской дор.

----------


## victor.odessa

Точного ответа нет. Будем гадать:Черноморка или Крыжановка.

----------


## Viktoz

Большевик, или Пересыпь.

----------


## Тимур.Od

черноморка

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

в районе рыбпорта?

----------


## vieanna

а может, и в Николаеве...

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> а может, и в Николаеве...


 : )) или Ильичёвске

----------


## BORISOFF

Якорь может быть только в Якорном переулке!))
... или в  Морском...
... или в Лодочном...
... или в Байдарочном...

----------


## DRuLL

> Якорь может быть только в Якорном переулке!))
> ... или в  Морском...
> ... или в Лодочном...
> ... или в Байдарочном...


 в Рыбачьем переулке его точно нет, был там недавно

----------


## kravshik

это ближе к морю....дальше видать тяжело было тащить)))

и в переулке-токи вот в каком ,сам не знаю названия?????)))

 и  недалеко от линии Ваньки-Головатого

----------


## Iriya

якорь так привязали, как-будто  его кто-то сможет ночью утащить)

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> якорь так привязали, как-будто  его кто-то сможет ночью утащить)


 о, вы не знаете наших бомжей с тележками, для них этот якорь  - неделя счастливой жизни : (

----------


## kravshik

> якорь так привязали, как-будто  его кто-то сможет ночью утащить)


 пилите Шура ,пилите,особенно он привязан,таааакой цепочкой,мне тоже это понравилось.....

территориально Б. Фонтан.......

----------


## SamBlack

Могу повторится, так как за темой не следила, а просматривать тысячи сообщений... долго. Очень. 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Richard

> Могу повторится, так как за темой не следила, а просматривать тысячи сообщений... долго. Очень. 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


 НУ эт просто. Палата Мер и Весов  :smileflag: 
А кто знает где в Одессе стоит вот такой моряк с мечом?

----------


## SamBlack

Моряк с мечем таким стоит на крыше нашего ж/д вокзала, если не ошибаюсь))

----------


## Richard

> Моряк с мечем таким стоит на крыше нашего ж/д вокзала, если не ошибаюсь))


 +1  :smileflag:  Не ожидал что так быстро. Довольно странная композиция - обычно такие фигуры с мечом, воткнутым в землю очень любят в Германии

----------


## BORISOFF

> территориально Б. Фонтан.......


 Очень точный ответ))) три дня лесом и -направо ))

----------


## kravshik

> Очень точный ответ))) три дня лесом и -направо ))


 это не ответ,товарищ,это подсказка к моей загадке.........

----------


## mlch

> НУ эт просто. Палата Мер и Весов


 Это, действительно, просто, но это не Палата Мер и Весов, а здание Одесского отделения Русского Технического общества.  Княжеская 1
Угол Новосельского. :smileflag:

----------


## SamBlack

> Это, действительно, просто, но это не Палата Мер и Весов, а здание Одесского отделения Русского Технического общества. Княжеская 1
> Угол Новосельского.


  :smileflag:  Верно !

----------


## piryur

> +1  Не ожидал что так быстро. Довольно странная композиция - обычно такие фигуры с мечом, воткнутым в землю очень любят в Германии


 Эх, опять я не успел на две загадки  
P.S. Насколько я помню из рассказов моего деда, ж.д. вокзал восстанавливали (и возможно, проектировали) немецкие военнопленные. Отсюда, возможно, и стиль...

----------


## Trs

Для того, чтобы вокзал проектировали военнопленные, следовало бы захватить в плен Альберта Шпеера. На самом деле железнодорожные ворота города отстраивались по проекту Л.М. Чуприна при участии И.М. Безчастного.

[спр-к Пилявского]

----------


## Antique

> восстанавливали (и возможно, проектировали) немецкие военнопленные. Отсюда, возможно, и стиль...


 ...стиль древнерусского меча )

----------


## piryur

> Для того, чтобы вокзал проектировали военнопленные, следовало бы захватить в плен Альберта Шпеера. На самом деле железнодорожные ворота города отстраивались по проекту Л.М. Чуприна при участии И.М. Безчастного.
> 
> [спр-к Пилявского]


 


> ...стиль древнерусского меча )


 +1 Спасибо за уточнение! Земля слухами полнится  :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

а давайте я загадаю!
Где?

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> а давайте я загадаю!
> Где?


 на 100 процентов не знаю, но ответ напрашивается сам собой - на здании управления железной дорогой возле вокзала : )

----------


## Trs

Чугунная тумба?

----------


## osip

Не, это явно не колесо вагона, и вообще не колесо, скорее блок

----------


## piryur

Там не только колесо, но и провода, молнии, 2 колокола, два рожка и чьи-то крылья (  :smileflag:  ). Скорее всего, что-то связанное с почтой или телеграфом (?)

----------


## Antique

Это не советская эмблема спецсвязи? Она должна быть где-то на вокзале.

----------


## VikZu

Всё мимо! 
Однако это именно эмблема железной дороги. Не вижу зубров этой рубрики, они бы с лёту взяли эту загадку. Здание постройки конца XIX века. И символизирует эта эмблема именно громадную роль железной дороги тех времен в развитии торговли, связи (почта, телеграф) и т. д.

----------


## Antique

> Всё мимо! 
> Однако это именно эмблема железной дороги. Не вижу зубров этой рубрики, они бы с лёту взяли эту загадку. Здание постройки конца XIX века. И символизирует эта эмблема именно громадную роль железной дороги тех времен в развитии торговли, связи (почта, телеграф) и т. д.


 Из 19-го я могу вспомнить только Большой Вокзал на Одессе-Товарной. Он?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Всё мимо! 
> Однако это именно эмблема железной дороги. Не вижу зубров этой рубрики, они бы с лёту взяли эту загадку. Здание постройки конца XIX века. И символизирует эта эмблема именно громадную роль железной дороги тех времен в развитии торговли, связи (почта, телеграф) и т. д.


 А не биржа ли это?

----------


## VikZu

Уже теплее. Какая биржа? 
Я знаю их две было в Одессе...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Уже теплее. Какая биржа? 
> Я знаю их две было в Одессе...


 Филармония.

----------


## VikZu

Верный ответ!
В обрамлении портала филармонии вставлены картуши с такими эмблемами железной дороги, бывшей в те времена двигателем торговли. Получите +!

----------


## Антонина38

Возможна и такая интерпретация. Но мне, кажется, это все же колесо Фортуны с крыльями Меркурия, бога торговли, присутствие которых указывает на удачное и быстрое заключение сделок в этом здании, а расположенные ниже 2 рога изобилия обещают невиданные материальные блага посетителям в ближайшем будущем  :smileflag:  может и так...

----------


## Антонина38

Татьяна, вы не поможете? Хотела загадать загадку, но не могу понять как прикрепить картинки с объектом...

----------


## Koska

> Возможна и такая интерпретация. Но мне, кажется, это все же колесо Фортуны с крыльями Меркурия, бога торговли, присутствие которых указывает на удачное и быстрое заключение сделок в этом здании, а расположенные ниже 2 рога изобилия обещают невиданные материальные блага посетителям в ближайшем будущем  может и так...


 Присмотримся к колесу. Древние греки ездили по колее? 
И изобилие какое-то пустое... Или это намёк,что материальные блага таки да, невиданные?

----------


## osip

Вот как раз, если присмотреться, то сомнения и терзают. Потому как колесо поезда имеет ребро (или как этот выступ называется) только с одной стороны, а здесь они с двух сторон. Но, если не придираться к двусторонним ребрам, то колесо и крылья - эмблема железной дороги.

----------


## Koska

> Вот как раз, если присмотреться, то сомнения и терзают. Потому как колесо поезда имеет ребро (или как этот выступ называется) только с одной стороны, а здесь они с двух сторон. Но, если не придираться к двусторонним ребрам, то колесо и крылья - эмблема железной дороги.


 Ого, какие у Вас сведения  :smileflag:  Я не знаю устройство колеса, но думаю, что со временем она могла немного поменяться  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Возможна и такая интерпретация. Но мне, кажется, это все же колесо Фортуны с крыльями Меркурия, бога торговли, присутствие которых указывает на удачное и быстрое заключение сделок в этом здании, а расположенные ниже 2 рога изобилия обещают невиданные материальные блага посетителям в ближайшем будущем  может и так...


 Могли действительно подразумевать колесо фортуны, но нарисовать железнодорожное или ещё какое нибудь из промышленной эпохи (то есть аллегория). На Пассаже Меркурий вообще сидит на паровозе.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

на выходных понравилась женщина с оторванными руками, 
местные знатоки, наверно, быстро скажут где она стоит : )

----------


## Trs

На доме Либмана много таких расхаживает, может и она оттуда?

----------


## mlch

> на выходных понравилась женщина с оторванными руками, 
> местные знатоки, наверно, быстро скажут где она стоит : )


 Крайняя слева фигура на доме Либмана со стороны Садовой.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

всем +, 
увы, дом и скульптуры в предсмертном состоянии

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

может вот это не так быстро раскусите ? : )

----------


## kravshik

> может вот это не так быстро раскусите ? : )


 Дом сохранившийся и ныне или его уже нет????

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Дом сохранившийся и ныне или его уже нет????


 да. дом сохранившийся  - только на праздниках фоткал

----------


## Omega

Маразлиевская, первые номера (4 или 6)/ угол Нахимова

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Маразлиевская, первые номера (4 или 6)/ угол Нахимова


 опять быстро угадали : ) +,

а якорь в продаже так и остался загадкой ?  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

> опять быстро угадали : ) +,
> 
> а якорь в продаже так и остался загадкой ?


 Если его не утащили и не продали---
то загадка остается в силе....

живет он в переулке-сам не "знаю" в каком,недалеко от станции Ваньки-Головатого....))

но соседствует с современными методами жизнеобеспечения.....

жду вариантов

----------


## Антонина38

Эти массонские символы находятся прямо у нас под носом, мы проходим мимо почти каждый день. Где они?

----------


## kravshik

Техническое общество

----------


## victor.odessa

> Эти массонские символы находятся прямо у нас под носом, мы проходим мимо почти каждый день. Где они? Вложение 1436433
> Вложение 1436435


 Случайно не художественное училище им.Грекова?

----------


## Антонина38

Пока мимо. Еще ближе к центру города...

----------


## DRuLL

> 


 Так что, кто-то разгадал, где якорь продают?

----------


## Kaiser_Wilhelm_II

Якорь - уж не Узкий ли это переулок, в котором стоит и памятник Карлсону?

----------


## kravshik

> Якорь - уж не Узкий ли это переулок, в котором стоит и памятник Карлсону?


 Нет, это переулок сам не "*знаю* " какой.....я уже говорил.......
почти что, без названия...............

----------


## osip

Может и неправильно толкую подсказки к загадке с якорем, но предположу, исходя из близости линии трамвая (ваньки-головатого) и слова «знаю» два варианта: 
- Академический переулок (привязка к знаниям)
- Колхозный переулок (тут с натяжкой привязка к части слова)

----------


## SWOY

> Нет, это переулок сам не "*знаю* " какой.....я уже говорил.......
> *почти что, без названия*...............


 Безымянный переулок

----------


## vieanna

> Нет, это переулок сам не "*знаю* " какой.....я уже говорил.......
> почти что, без названия...............


 


> Безымянный переулок


 Браво! даже если не он, + SWOY за чувство юмора. Я не догадалась...

----------


## kravshik

> Безымянный переулок


 Поздравляю! хорошую подсказку вычислили!

в награду забираете якорь.......в безымянном пер.

----------


## Виолетта27

А кстати, Дубль гис говорит, что Безымянных переулка у нас два

----------


## Виолетта27

> Думаю, якорь живет в Киевском районе...


 Я тоже подозреваю, что в Киевском. Плюсик делим пополам. Получается два минуса, однако

----------


## Виолетта27

> Будем надеяться, что это так.
> Тогда плюсик в полном объеме, по праву, достанется Вам


 Тем более, что он мне уже от вас достался :smileflag:

----------


## Dawenka

Давайте новую загадку

----------


## Пушкин

Наверное на скорость.

----------


## Dawenka

это в каком-то санатории. да?

----------


## Виолетта27

> Наверное на скорость.


 Это часом не "Дача"?

----------


## Dawenka

Аркадия?

----------


## Пушкин



----------


## SWOY

Летняя площадка Дома Ученых

----------


## Пушкин

> Летняя площадка Дома Ученых


 Вот победитель... :smileflag:

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

> Летняя площадка Дома Ученых


 А это историческая вещь или новодел?

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

а загадку с массонскими символами- так и не разгадали ?

а то у меня новая есть, но порядок должен быть

----------


## Dawenka

а при чем здесь г-н Толстой?

----------


## Pumik

> а при чем здесь г-н Толстой?


 мимо проходил...

----------


## SWOY

> а при чем здесь г-н Толстой?


 через пару лет после строительства он его приобрел.

***
Вот немного Одессы нашел



Ваши варианты?

----------


## SaMoVar

Ришельевская?

----------


## Милена-84

Л.Толстого

----------


## Пушкин

Садовая :smileflag:  - там кусочек дома Руссова.

----------


## SWOY

Садовая \_ Льва Толстого!
Плюсы в студию!

----------


## Антонина38

Если снова о массонских символах: трижды проводила детальную фотосъемку этого объекта и только на третий раз сама их заметила, хотя они на здании повсеместно, почти по всему периметру, только очень высоко... и опять же... это центр города

----------


## Скрытик

> Если снова о массонских символах:


 Ма*с*онских  :smileflag:

----------


## Voyager(A)

> Если снова о массонских символах: трижды проводила детальную фотосъемку этого объекта и только на третий раз сама их заметила, хотя они на здании повсеместно, почти по всему периметру, только очень высоко... и опять же... это центр города


 Это которые на бирже-филармонии?

----------


## Антонина38

Не-а...  Еще наводка: это высокое, обильно декорированное здание, выходящее на Дерибасовскую

----------


## Omega

Библиотека университета?

----------


## vieanna

Большая Московская?

----------


## Пушкин

Пассаж?

----------


## Антонина38

Прямо в яблочко!!!  :Vala_06:

----------


## Антонина38

Два из серии портретов на этом здании... Что это за архитектурный объект?

----------


## Пушкин

> Прямо в яблочко!!!


  А за яблочко  - плюсики ставят. :smileflag:

----------


## VikZu

На первом барельефе -Мария Медичи, на втором основоположник итальянской государственности в XIX веке, фамилию забыл. Здание неоднократно обсуждалось в этой теме и других. Если кто не знает, гадайте на здоровье...

Александр Сергеич... Антонина 38 еще не может вам плюсик поставить, если вам надо, - я поставил.

----------


## Пушкин

> Александр Сергеич... Антонина 38 еще не может вам плюсик поставить, если вам надо, - я поставил.


 Я вам тоже - на всякий случай :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Особняк Сан-Донато. Французский бульвар.

----------


## Антонина38

Да, усадьба Сан-Донато  :smileflag:  Прошу прощения за повтор с объектом. Я здесь пока новичок и потом, что это за плюсики, которые нужно ставить и куда? 
Попробую еще одну небольшую задачку. Собралась хорошая подборка со львами на зданиях в Одессе. Этот красавец с одного из них.

----------


## OdGen

Ну допустим, Градоначальницкая, 8  :smileflag: 

А львов в Одессе действительно много.

----------


## Антонина38

У Вас солидная подборка!
Тогда давайте второй сильный солярный символ: две скульптурные композиции с орлами... на двух объектах

----------


## mlch

> У Вас солидная подборка!
> Тогда давайте второй сильный солярный символ: две скульптурные композиции с орлами... на двух объектах


 Орлов тоже хватает.  :smileflag: 
Второй - Гаваная 11. 
Тут, вообще-то принято по одной загадке загадывать.

***
Про плюсики и многое другое полезное смотрим тут: https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=3553412#post3553412

----------


## OdGen

> У Вас солидная подборка!
> Тогда давайте второй сильный солярный символ: две скульптурные композиции с орлами... на двух объектах


 Да, кое что есть, не спорю. На первом фото - орлы на доме Ближенского по адресу Новосельского, 75 угол Льва Толстого. Эти орлы напоминают навершия наполеоновских знамен. Кстати, и орлов у нас немало.

----------


## Este

Где высоко летает такой вот красавец-орёл?

(прошу прощения за телефонное качество фото)

----------


## Пушкин

Не Конная ли возле Украинского театра?

----------


## Este

Да, Пушкин, Вы совершенно правы! 
Конная, 12 (надеюсь, я правильно номер указала).

Для таких зубров, как Вы, это лёгкая загадка  :smileflag: , но уж очень мне этот орёл, как и само здание, понравился.

 К сожалению, нет хороших фотографий этого здания.
Есть такие:

----------


## Пушкин

Спасибо, но мне до зубров ещё далеко. Каждый день вижу, узнаю что то новое.

----------


## Este

> Спасибо, но мне до зубров ещё далеко.


 Отнюдь нет  :smileflag: 




> Каждый день вижу, узнаю что то новое.


 Вы молодец!
Каждый день Ваши знания и познания углубляются и расширяются. Это тоже качество, присущее зубрам и к ним приближающимся  :smileflag:

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

А вот ещё,  - -нижняя надпись вроде  -1913 год, а верхнюю так и не понял, . "зубры" конечно знают это здание : )

----------


## Maksy

верхняя "in anno" просто написано в стиле TETЯIS

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> верхняя "in anno" просто написано в стиле TETЯIS


 блин, точно! , вот тупикнул - не  догадался сразу : (

----------


## Trs

ДД Наума, Маразлиевская, 14Б. В парадных барельефы имеются, кстати.

----------


## Kertis3000

А не на Троицкой вышеуказанное здание?  :smileflag:

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> ДД Наума, Маразлиевская, 14Б. В парадных барельефы имеются, кстати.


 +

именно он

----------


## Trs

Выложил что есть по дому в ЖЖ. Барельефы в наличии (1 фото, т.к. они идентичны друг другу)

----------


## Trs

И - не отходя от кассы.
Где такая воротина?

Прошу прощения за качество, фото старое, ещё мыльничное, всё недосуг переснять.

----------


## Maksy

новосельского 79?

----------


## Trs

Увы-с. Далековато будет, даже "с учётом длины улицы" (с)

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Выложил что есть по дому в ЖЖ. Барельефы в наличии (1 фото, т.к. они идентичны друг другу)


 спасибо за спец репортаж, мне архитектура дома очень понравилась - среди соседствующих домов традиционно для старой одессы в стиле возрождения - этот совершенно другой - вроде романский, а вроде и футуризм начала 20 века, одни балконы чего стоят, в то время, возможно был модерн

----------


## OdGen

> И - не отходя от кассы.
> Где такая воротина?
> 
> Прошу прощения за качество, фото старое, ещё мыльничное, всё недосуг переснять.


 здесь  :smileflag: 

интересно, что и в соседнем доме почти такая же!

----------


## Trs

Именно. К тому же, дома немного схожи и планировкой.

----------


## shmidt-ua

А где такая надпись ?   :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

На памятнике Льву Толстому, на его же имени площади

----------


## shmidt-ua

> На памятнике Льву Толстому, на его же имени площади


 А какое он имеет отношение к 50-летию Великого Октября ?  :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

Очевидно, поставлен в 1967 году. Сейчас посмотрю даже.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Очевидно, поставлен в 1967 году. Сейчас посмотрю даже.


 Я имел в виду какое отношение имеет Л.Н.Толстой к 50-летию Октября ?

з.ы.
Вы диспетчер ОТТУ ?

----------


## vieanna

Да, диспетчер. Вы не знали? Тут меня все знают.)

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Да, диспетчер. Вы не знали? Тут меня все знают.)


 Нет, диспетчера ОТТУ с такой фотографией не знаю ... 

А про Толстого что-то есть сказать ?

----------


## vieanna

> Нет, диспетчера ОТТУ с такой фотографией не знаю ... 
> 
> А про Толстого что-то есть сказать ?


 "Лев Толстой, как зеркало русской революции". Уж не знаю, читали ли Вы такую статью Ленина, у нас в ОТТУ каждый ватман ее помнит.
Поскольку Толстой родился в 1828, логично предположить, что памятник поставлен и к его 140-летнему юбилею.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> "Лев Толстой, как зеркало русской революции". Уж не знаю, читали ли Вы такую статью Ленина, у нас в ОТТУ каждый ватман ее помнит.


 Что-то где-то припоминаю ... , но тем не менее Л.Толстой не дожил до Октябрьской революции. 




> Поскольку Толстой родился в 1828, логично предположить, что памятник поставлен и к его 140-летнему юбилею.


 Осмотрел памятник со всех сторон, но упоминания про 140-летний юбилей там нет ...

----------


## OdGen

> Да, диспетчер. Вы не знали? Тут меня все знают.)


 это 10 баллов!!!  :smileflag:

----------


## BORISOFF

> А про Толстого что-то есть сказать ?


 Лев!

----------


## Antique

> этот совершенно другой - вроде романский, а вроде и футуризм начала 20 века, одни балконы чего стоят, в то время, возможно был модерн


 Здание в стиле модерна неоклассицистической направленности. Незаурядный проект. Футуризм в архитектуре это совсем другое.

----------


## vieanna

> это 10 баллов!!!


 Я решила так и подписываться. Спасибо за подсказку - приятно найти свое место в жизни)

----------


## Pinky

> А про Толстого что-то есть сказать ?


 "Какая глыба а? Какой матёрый человечище!" (с) В.И.Ленин

----------


## victor.odessa

> "Какая глыба а? Какой матёрый человечище!" (с) В.И.Ленин


 "Вот это, батенька, художник!" Ребята, поставьте за меня нашему диспетчеру "+". Она молодец. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## OdGen

> Я решила так и подписываться. Спасибо за подсказку - приятно найти свое место в жизни)


 Рад быть полезным! Найти свое место в жизни - большая редкость!  :smileflag: .

----------


## Подруга Детства

за утренним кофе задумалась: а что будет, если эта штука свалится?


а потом сфотала для данной рубрики...это- слишком легкая загадка?

----------


## vieanna

Пожалуй, легкая. "Антарктика", угол Екатерининской и Дерибасовской.

----------


## Trs

Да, лёгкая. Её ещё из Пузатой хаты приятно наблюдать.

----------


## OdGen

> за утренним кофе задумалась: а что будет, если эта штука свалится?
> 
> 
> а потом сфотала для данной рубрики...это- слишком легкая загадка?


 Для нас это легкая загадка, что быстро доказала _заслуженный диспетчер ОТТУ_ уважаемая *vieanna*  :smileflag: .
Ну а если эта штука свалится, считай, кому-то не повезет. Но честно говоря, не похоже, чтобы она была готова свалиться  :smileflag: . Вроде дом 1950-х годов постройки*. Но в городе есть много других штук, реально готовых свалиться. Вот один _уважаемый инвестор_ , неоднократно упоминаемый в родственных темах, уже по ТВ в каске выступает. А его не обманешь  :smileflag: .

* по списку памятников архитектуры:
Дом китобійної флотилії, 1956
арх. Г.В.Топуз, В.Л.Фельдштейн
Дерибасовская, 14, ріг Катерининської

----------


## Maksy

Этот дом со двора в плохом состоянии, трещины в стенах кое-где есть. 
Собственно я не об этом.

----------


## Подруга Детства

Вы все ОЧЕНЬ умные.... все, я больше не играю)

----------


## OdGen

> Вы все ОЧЕНЬ умные.... все, я больше не играю)


 все познается в сравнении. А может мы случано угадали, а? Так что играйте с нами ... ну пожалуйста!  :smileflag:

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Вы все ОЧЕНЬ умные.... все, я больше не играю)


 не все,  , ,можете оставаться

----------


## Alex. N

Загадка наверное на скорость  :smileflag: ) Где такие интересные окно-двери?  :smileflag:

----------


## Alex. N

> Загадка наверное на скорость ) Где такие интересные окно-двери?


 Здание находится в самой центре. Мимо проходит 4 троллейбусных и 2 трамвайных маршрута  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard_I

> Загадка наверное на скорость ) Где такие интересные окно-двери?


 случайно не сш#59?

----------


## OdGen

я тоже так подумал, но там вроде все старые окна поменяли. А здесчь окна старые. Или не все?  :smileflag:

----------


## Richard_I

> я тоже так подумал, но там вроде все старые окна поменяли. А здесчь окна старые. Или не все?


 Похоже на фасад по Пироговской ...

----------


## OdGen

по Канатной один или два этажа точно окна поменяли.

----------


## Antique

> случайно не сш#59?


 Ну и сравнение... На фото - Сталинка с советским типоразмером окон. а 59-я дореволюционное здание с вытянутыми окнами.

----------


## Пушкин

А не общага ли это на Новосельского?

----------


## Alex. N

> случайно не сш#59?


 Да  это школа №59 на улице Канатной, 89. А фото сделано с Пироговской :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Да  это школа №59 на улице Канатной, 89. А фото сделано с Пироговской


 Ну тогда извините . Видимо  окна, двери и козырёк укоротились раза в два из-за ракурса. Ну и в добавок цветопередача "поплыла" в сторону тёплых тонов. Про "историцизм" тоже я что-то погорячился...

----------


## OdGen

> Ну и сравнение... На фото - Сталинка с советским типоразмером окон. а 59-я дореволюционное здание с вытянутыми окнами.


  :smileflag: . Вспомнился Высоцкий:

 ПАРОДИЯ НА ПЛОХОЙ ДЕТЕКТИВ 

Джон Ланкастер в одиночку, преимущественно ночью, 
Чем-то щелкал, в чем был спрятан инфракрасный объектив, -
А потом в нормальном свете представало в черном цвете 
То, что ценим мы и любим, чем гордится коллектив. 

Клуб на улице Нагорной стал общественной уборной, 
Наш родной Центральный рынок стал похож на грязный склад. 
Искаженный микропленкой, ГУМ стал маленькой избенкой, 
И уж вспомнить неприлично, чем предстал театр МХАТ.

----------


## Alex. N

> Ну тогда извините . Видимо  окна, двери и козырёк укоротились раза в два из-за ракурса. Ну и в добавок цветопередача "поплыла" в сторону тёплых тонов. Про "историцизм" тоже я что-то погорячился...


 Да размер окон и дверей как раз показан реальный а то что цвет  изменился так это крона дерева закрыла солнце  :smileflag: )

----------


## Alex. N

Вопрос к знатокам нашего любимого города. Подскажите где в Одессе находиться самый длинный балкон в Европе? А то гости с Москвы задали такой вопрос, вычитав это на одном из сайтов об Одессе.

----------


## Скрытик

Екатериненская угол Греческой.

----------


## Alex. N

ну там 4 угла на этом пересечении  какой из домов имеет  этот балкон?

----------


## kravshik

> ну там 4 угла на этом пересечении  какой из домов имеет  этот балкон?


 Я думаю это уже не сложно увидеть ,тем более если сам Одессит :smileflag: 
Вариантов  там не много......)))

----------


## mlch

> ну там 4 угла на этом пересечении  какой из домов имеет  этот балкон?


 Греческая 25

----------


## Alex. N

> Греческая 25


 Спасибо! делал проект реконструкции этого здания а на балкон необратил внимания

----------


## Maksy

Зная некоторые дворы Одессы и не только, думаю правильно сказать "Самый длинный ФАСАДНЫЙ балкон", и насчёт европы я не уверен...

----------


## Виолетта27

> Зная некоторые дворы Одессы и не только, думаю правильно сказать "Самый длинный ФАСАДНЫЙ балкон", и насчёт европы я не уверен...


 Да, кстати, а длина его нигде не указана. Может кто знает?

----------


## Пушкин

Самый длинный балкон в Одессе уже не на Греческой 25 :smileflag: , а на новом здании в переулке Ониловой. Не верите? Так идите и проверьте :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Бетонные монстры в "конкурсе" не участвуют...

----------


## Пушкин

> Бетонные монстры в "конкурсе" не участвуют...


  А здание как раз не плохое и в стиле старого города...

----------


## Виолетта27

Вопрос о длине балкона по-прежнему не раскрыт

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Вопрос о длине балкона по-прежнему не раскрыт


 это не вопрос, это тема не раскрыта, , но, в принципе можно прикинуть - там по Карла Либкнехта метров 50 и примерно столько же по Карла Маркса  - оба Карла примерно равны в своём значении для города Одессы  :smileflag:

----------


## Виолетта27

> это не вопрос, это тема не раскрыта, , но, в принципе можно прикинуть - там по Карла Либкнехта метров 50 и примерно столько же по Карла Маркса  - оба Карла примерно равны в своём значении для города Одессы


 И все же. Хотелось бы точную цифру) Ведь кто-то же запустил эту фишку про самый длинный балкон. Вот и хочется точности в цифрах и фактах. Но, видимо, точность-это не самая характерная черта одесситов :smileflag:

----------


## Maksy

измерения в google earth показывает 108 метров

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> измерения в google earth показывает 108 метров


 у меня глаз - алмаз  :smileflag:

----------


## BORISOFF

За измерением самого длинного балкона мы чуть было не пропустили очень важную круглую дату.
Наша тема уже на 1000-й странице !
Поздравляю всех старожилов и новичков, всех знатоков Истории Одессы!
Всем шампанского!!!

----------


## Виолетта27

> За измерением самого длинного балкона мы чуть было не пропустили очень важную круглую дату.
> Наша тема уже на 1000-й странице !
> Поздравляю всех старожилов и новичков, всех знатоков Истории Одессы!
> Всем шампанского!!!


 Я бы от хорошего домашнего самогона не отказалась :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> За измерением самого длинного балкона мы чуть было не пропустили очень важную круглую дату.
> Наша тема уже на 1000-й странице !
> Поздравляю всех старожилов и новичков, всех знатоков Истории Одессы!
> Всем шампанского!!!


 Куда бежать с фужером?

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Я бы от хорошего домашнего самогона не отказалась


 приходите с гранёным стаканом  :smileflag:

----------


## Виолетта27

> приходите с гранёным стаканом


 Диктуйте адрес, я с графинчиком приду :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Виолетта, раз уж живёте недалеко - возьмите для меня бидон ещё небольшой  :smileflag:

----------


## Виолетта27

> Виолетта, раз уж живёте недалеко - возьмите для меня бидон ещё небольшой


 Исходя из информации о вашем возрасте, я это смогу сделать через пару лет :smileflag:

----------


## BORISOFF

Как все хорошо начиналось - шампанское фужерами...
и чем закончилось - самогон бидонами )))

----------


## lanos7

Зато жизненно :smileflag:

----------


## Виолетта27

Ребята, я конечно еще долго могу продолжать эту приятную и интересную тему, но мы несколько отклонились от основного вопроса)))

----------


## Trs

Ну ладно, раз мне не достался бидон амброзии - получайте неинтересную простую фотозагадку.

(просьба указать адрес - я не знаю что за учреждение разместилось сейчас в этих стенах)

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

там где Зирка)

----------


## victor.odessa

> там где Зирка)


 Я думаю, Вы правы. Кузнечная,48. Сейчас здесь размещаются ряд фирм, в том числе и Городской центр культуры и отдыха общества глухих.

----------


## Trs

Абсолютно верно.

----------


## vieanna

Клуб глухих в этом здании точно был еще с начала 70-х, сколько себя помню. Возможно, и раньше

----------


## h_u_m_a_n

Что за здание на фото и где оно расположено (улица в Одессе)?

Фото сделано не мною, потому подсказать и вам по нему ничего конкретного не могу.
Вот уже как неделю пытаюсь его найти, бродя по улицам нашего замечательного города.... что радует - так это то, что я наконец заметила насколько красива архитектура Южной Пальмиры...чего и вам желаю  :smileflag: 

Итак...поехали делиться догадками....

----------


## Joozy

например в переулке Чайковского, возможно)

----------


## Джжжули

это возле Филармонии?

----------


## h_u_m_a_n

почему Филармонии?

----------


## h_u_m_a_n

> например в переулке Чайковского, возможно)


 неа, точно не там - уже смотрела  :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

вообще похоже на "Моцарт"

----------


## h_u_m_a_n

> вообще похоже на "Моцарт"


 похоже..НО не ОН

----------


## Скрытик

А сами то ответ знаете? Потому что вчера в другой теме спрашивали где это.

----------


## h_u_m_a_n

> А сами то ответ знаете? Потому что вчера в другой теме спрашивали где это.


  Канешна НЕ знаю и об этом написала еще в самом вопросе ))
Я пытаюсь разыскать это здание - зацепило оно меня ))...
Но пол Одессы уже обошла..

----------


## Скрытик

А есть уверенность то это именно Одесса?
Тут обычно загадки задают для других...

----------


## h_u_m_a_n

> А есть уверенность то это именно Одесса?
> Тут обычно загадки задают для других...


 Это Одесса...

Считайте, что я решила не выделяться своми познаниями среди других, потому тоже не знаю, что  за здание на фото ))))))))))))))

----------


## piryur

Не Екатериненская ли это площадь?

----------


## катерок

мне тоже кажется, что это Екатер. пл-дь, хотя в окнах отражение смущает...

----------


## h_u_m_a_n

> мне тоже кажется, что это Екатер. пл-дь, хотя в окнах отражение смущает...


 Таки не Екатерининская..там уже бывала...

Вот на отражение стоит обратить внимание..прям замок целый.

Еще поделюсь своими наблюдениями на этот счет:
1. Здание явно принадлежит к "старой Одессе" и подлежало реставрации (о ее качестве лучше промолчать )) )
2. Фонари выполнены также в старинном стиле и прикреплены НЕ к навесу, а к БЕТОННЫМ ШИРОКИМ столбам. Подобные столбы можно встретить на Французском бульваре...но их там нет ))), по крайней мере вдоль самой трамвайной линии (проверяла).
3. Отражение в окнах - похоже на какой-то замок...
4. Подсветка - используется для того, чтобы придать зданию ЗАМЕЧАЕМОСТЬ и привлекательность, потому врядли здание расположено на отшибе (иначе его даже и не реставрировали бы)
5. Навес выполнен современными материалами - возможно это какой-то ресторан или публичное место...

пока все...))

----------


## Trs

МБ, "Красная"?

----------


## h_u_m_a_n

> МБ, "Красная"?


 Если вы имеете ввиду Гостиницу "Красная", то не она..

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

а это не возле "Вечёрки"?

----------


## Скрытик

Я эту крышу точно видел, очень характерные перегородки. Но вспомнить пока не могу. Тоже высматривал сегодня из машины на пристройки )))

----------


## Пушкин

Может  ресторан "Печеского" в Горсаду?

----------


## h_u_m_a_n

> а это не возле "Вечёрки"?


 
неа, это не на Пушкинской
не на Приморском бульваре
не на Проспекте мира
не на Дерибасовской
не на Греческой
не на Щепкина

))

----------


## h_u_m_a_n

> Может  ресторан "Печеского" в Горсаду?


 и не Горсад ))

----------


## h_u_m_a_n

> Я эту крышу точно видел, очень характерные перегородки. Но вспомнить пока не могу. Тоже высматривал сегодня из машины на пристройки )))


 Забавно, правда? ))))

Красивая наша Одесса, жаль только, что не ухоженная...

----------


## SaMoVar

Преображенская?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Приморский б-р?

----------


## Alex. N

Может Александровский проспект, с двух сторон есть  такие  пристройки в районе пересечения с Троицкой.
Еще есть похожая пристройка на Ленина угол Базарной

----------


## DRuLL

Это может быть областное управление банка Аваль, что на Б. Арнаутской, между Осипова и Пушкинской

----------


## h_u_m_a_n

> Преображенская?


 Преображенскую надо еще пересмотреть, но от Приморского бульвара и до Успенской ничего подобного не обнаружила....

----------


## h_u_m_a_n

> Приморский б-р?


 НЕ ПРИМОРСКИЙ...хоть там и красиво

----------


## h_u_m_a_n

> Может Александровский проспект, с двух сторон есть  такие  пристройки в районе пересечения с Троицкой.
> Еще есть похожая пристройка на Ленина угол Базарной


 надо перепроверить..

----------


## h_u_m_a_n

> Это может быть областное управление банка Аваль, что на Б. Арнаутской, между Осипова и Пушкинской


 
верхние окна - окна жилой квартиры, потому врядли, что банк...

----------


## КАКАО

гостиница Лондон?

----------


## КАКАО

еще варианты на Бунина между Ленина и Пушкинской или Ласточкина)

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

если автор сам не знает где это, боюсь долго будем угадывать  :smileflag:

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

тем более, что срок загадки подошёл к исходу

----------


## vieanna

...и честно говоря, неинтересно...

----------


## h_u_m_a_n

> гостиница Лондон?


 нет, не она

----------


## h_u_m_a_n

> если автор сам не знает где это, боюсь долго будем угадывать


 Дык ты не угадывай, а сразу правильный вариант назови
кстати: автор фото знает, что за здание он фотографировал, а вот я не знаю )))

----------


## mlch

> Дык ты не угадывай, а сразу правильный вариант назови
> кстати: *автор фото знает, что за здание он фотографировал, а вот я не знаю* )))


 Вообще-то, в этой теме принято выкладывать *свои* фотографии, знать отгадку и давать подсказки.  
А если отгадку не находят за два-три дня - загадка снимается с обсуждения.  :smileflag:

----------


## h_u_m_a_n

> Вообще-то, в этой теме принято выкладывать *свои* фотографии, знать отгадку и давать подсказки.  
> А если отгадку не находят за два-три дня - загадка снимается с обсуждения.


 не я тут правила устанавливала, потому откланяюсь ))
ну а я все же найду...упертая..вот

----------


## mlch

> не я тут правила устанавливала, потому откланяюсь ))
> ну а я все же найду...упертая..вот


 Загляните с этим вопросом в тему "Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять" или в "Дома Одессы, люди события связанные с ними"
Там ломаем голову над загадками, ответ на которые сами не знаем.  :smileflag:

----------


## h_u_m_a_n

> Загляните с этим вопросом в тему "Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять" или в "Дома Одессы, люди события связанные с ними"
> Там ломаем голову над загадками, ответ на которые сами не знаем.


 АААА...меня уже штрафанули за то, что в нескольких разных темах с одним и тем "вопросом" засветилась...

попробую..

пасиб  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Вот такая загадочка. Новодел, но смотрится, ИМХО, неплохо.
Вопрос традиционный. Где это?

----------


## Maksy

Каретный переулок?

----------


## mlch

> Каретный переулок?


 Правильно. Каретный 8

----------


## mlch

Тут вот калиточка постарше.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

видел ворота все поностью в таком винограде, тоже думал сфоткать

----------


## OdGen

> Где такой чебурашка живёт?


 


> Давно хотел эту загадку загадать это пушкинская\успенская, от дома одна арка ворот осталась, остальное перестраивают.
> Реально чебурашка


 


> Я тоже эту фигурку чебурашкой называю . В 1910-х годах дом принадлежал Арнольду Маркусовичу Гейману, члену купеческого общества взаимного кредита и некоторым другим.


 Чебурашки больше нет с нами.

----------


## vieanna

да, я тоже вижу эту стройку - каждый раз кулаки сжимаются.
сегодня открыла стихотворение Юрия Михайлика - 
думаю, тут оно уместно...


Из тех, кто помнил мой город, остался лишь я один,
а было людей в моем городе, словно в банке сардин,
теперь они где попало — в раю и в чужом краю.
Наверное, плавают в масле. И я черт те где стою.
Будущее на лысинах предписано дуракам —
посредине пустыня, заросли по бокам.
Дымный ветер гуляет в чахлых пучках седин.
Из тех, кто помнил мой город, я остался один.
Никто не знает, что строит, тем паче граф Воронцов,
воткнувший в татарский берег тьму пионерских дворцов,
где будущие поэтессы, хитрюги себе на уме,
нетерпеливых поэтов отталкивают во тьме.
Купеческое барокко, левантийская грязь и спесь,
но каолин и сера — это опасная смесь.
И берег сползает в воду с хрустом арктических льдин.
Из тех, кто помнил мой город, остался лишь я один.
Его больше нет над морем, он сгинул вместе со мной,
а когда-то в его колоннадах качался июльский зной,
и все дрожало и плыло, предсказывая пейзаж,
где сам ты лишь очертанье, жажда, жара, мираж...
Отсутствующий виновен. Отрезанное болит.
Прошлое в настоящее врезается как болид,
и тогда сдвигаются плиты, и в дыру посреди миров
летят бульвары и скверы, фонтаны бедных дворов.
Паутиной прибрежных тропок, колеблемой зыбью мостов,
мой всплывающий город прошепчет мне — будь готов.
Давно готов, — я отвечу на тихий призыв его.
Из тех, кто помнил мой город, больше нет никого.

----------


## OdGen

что тут добавить?

----------


## mlch

Почти сутки нет ни одного варианта ответа на последнюю загадку.
Снимать ее с обсуждения?

----------


## Viktoz

> Снимать ее с обсуждения?


 Нужна подсказка, так ка кроме Пастера больше ничего в голову не приходит.

----------


## mlch

> Нужна подсказка, так ка кроме Пастера больше ничего в голову не приходит.


 Это не Пастера, но в общем - недалеко.

----------


## vieanna

Кузнечная?
Похожие на Нежинской.. этот район?

----------


## mlch

> Кузнечная?
> Похожие на Нежинской.. этот район?


 Нет. Не Кузнечная и не Нежинская. Но не далеко.

----------


## Trs

Льва Толстого?

----------


## mlch

> Льва Толстого?


 Нет

----------


## Antique

Новосельского?

----------


## mlch

> Новосельского?


 Нет.

----------


## КАКАО

Троицкая или Преображенская?

----------


## vieanna

Такого типа дверка была в воротах на Успенской между Мещанской и Треугольным - но ее выломали пару лет назад. 
Глубокоуважаемый *mlch*, согласитесь, что она довольно типична и дайте подсказку по месту...

----------


## mlch

> Такого типа дверка была в воротах на Успенской между Мещанской и Треугольным - но ее выломали пару лет назад. 
> Глубокоуважаемый *mlch*, согласитесь, что она довольно типична и дайте подсказку по месту...


 Хорошо.  :smileflag: 
Эти ворота как раз посредине между одним из ваших вариантов и вариантом от Viktoz.

----------


## Viktoz

Может  Садовая?

----------


## mlch

> Может  Садовая?


 Нет.
Улица перпендикулярна Садовой, но не имеет перекрестка с ней.

----------


## Antique

> Нет.
> Улица перпендикулярна Садовой, но не имеет перекрестка с ней.


 Похоже мы все только наугад будем гадать. Мой вариант: "переулок Маланова"

----------


## Ellsara

Не обращала внимания на эту калитку ((( Дубльгис говорит (исходя из подсказок), что это может Конная али Ольгиевская. Проверить не могу, т.к. болею (((

----------


## mlch

> Не обращала внимания на эту калитку ((( Дубльгис говорит (исходя из подсказок), что это может Конная али Ольгиевская. Проверить не могу, т.к. болею (((


 Выздоравливайте! 	
Это - Конная 22.  :smileflag:

----------


## Pinky

?

----------


## mlch

> ?


 Французский бульвар 40. Санаторий Аркадия.
Здание бывшей школы слепых имени Маврокордато.

----------


## Pinky

> Французский бульвар 40. Санаторий Аркадия.
> Здание бывшей школы слепых имени Маврокордато.


 в точку!

Там-же

----------


## ychet

Вот такой интересный объект. Что это и где находится ?  :smileflag:

----------


## DRuLL

Александровский проспект между Б. и М. Арнаутской

----------


## ychet

Нет, но тоже в центре. А что это?

----------


## Antique

> Нет, но тоже в центре. А что это?


 Наверное дверь склада или гараж.

----------


## DRuLL

> Нет, но тоже в центре. А что это?


 Скорее всего это въезд (арка) в какой-то двор. Там наверняка склады какие-то должны быть, т.к. "жилые" арки уже давно все металлические. Если и не Александровский пр-т, то наверняка где-то в р-не Привоза должно быть. Мне так кажется.

----------


## ychet

Это не въезд во двор, это не склад, и это не находится в р-не Привоза. 

Подсказываю, изначально этот объект был предназначен для того (или тех  :smileflag:  ), что позднее люди заменили автомобилям  :smileflag:

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Это не въезд во двор, это не склад, и это не находится в р-не Привоза. 
> 
> Подсказываю, изначально этот объект был предназначен для того (или тех  ), что позднее люди заменили автомобилям


 я кстати сразу подумал на конюшню, потому, что все старые деревянные ворота во дворы (если кто ещё помнит) были резными декоративными, в некоторых заброшенных дворах ещё до сих пор сохранились, с отдельной калиткой, с деревянными решётками наверху - а эти совсем другие, явно или конюшня или склад, но вот где именно, уж извините - не знаю  :smileflag:

----------


## КАКАО

Это конюшня и бывший постаялый двор только где?

----------


## ychet

Практически верно, это - бывший каретный сарай + конюшня, находится во дворе по адресу : ул. Щепкина, 21

----------


## victor.odessa

> Практически верно, это - бывший каретный сарай + конюшня, находится во дворе по адресу : ул. Щепкина, 21


 Сам загадал и сам отгадал, а мог бы задать ещё ряд наводящих вопросов. Так было бы интересней.

----------


## ychet

> а мог бы задать ещё ряд наводящих вопросов. Так было бы интересней.


 Ну, адрес отгадать было практически не возможно. Объект находится внутри двора, и свободно доступен для обозрения только его жителям %).

У меня на подходе ще одна загадка намечается, надо только ее сфоткать, чтобы здесь выложить. :smileflag:

----------


## malyutka_e

Подсказка №1: он находился недалеко от Французского бульвара.
Подсказка №2: если разгадать инициалы, то сразу все станет понятно.

----------


## malyutka_e

Ау ! Есть какие-то варианты ?

----------


## VHana

Например, Хосе Дерибас

----------


## malyutka_e

> Например, Хосе Дерибас


 Уже кое-что! Правильно, инициалы Х и Д. Только наоборот, Х - фамилия, а Д - имя.

----------


## malyutka_e

Герб находился недалеко от начала Французского бульвара.

----------


## VHana

район Ясная-Отрадная-Уютная ?

----------


## malyutka_e

Уже тепло.

----------


## malyutka_e

Он находился на этой улице.

----------


## VHana

Фото как-то ситуацию не проясняет

----------


## shmidt-ua

Завод шампанских вин ?

----------


## malyutka_e

Завод далеко от начала Фр. бульвара. Уже был "теплый" ответ.

----------


## VHana

Ну есть еще Морская, Азарова, Мукачевский переулок - везде что-то сносили-перестраивали

----------


## malyutka_e

Колонна справа ничего не напоминает?

----------


## VHana

На арку похоже

----------


## mlch

> Он находился на этой улице.


 Это въезд на "Дачу Отрада". Нынешняя Отрадная улица. Участок принадлежал, как мне помнится, Халаиджиогло.

----------


## malyutka_e

Это правильный ответ !

----------


## malyutka_e

Вот эта фамилия:

----------


## VHana

А где на Отрадной такое было ? Что там сейчас?

----------


## malyutka_e

Улица сохранилась, правда вид, конечно, не тот. Вот этот дои слева тоже существует, но выглядит немного не так, как на старом фото. Справа от этой арки гастроном...

----------


## malyutka_e

А вот что было на месте нынешнего гастронома:

----------


## VHana

Это  - гастроном напротив музкомедии? А Арка по Отрадной сбоку от него?

----------


## malyutka_e

Точно.

----------


## mlch

Да давайте уже покажем людям фотографию полностью.  :smileflag: 

***
Да! А где мое законное вознаграждение?
Как говорится в одном хорошем кино:
"Я не пьющий. Но тут дело принципа!"

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Помог )

----------


## malyutka_e

> Да давайте уже покажем людям фотографию полностью. 
> 
> ***
> Да! А где мое законное вознаграждение?
> Как говорится в одном хорошем кино:
> "Я не пьющий. Но тут дело принципа!"


 Вообще-то это была стерео пара. как говорят сейчас 3-D фото :smileflag: 
С меня ящик виртуального шампанского !

----------


## Uncle Vadya

> Что за здание на фото и где оно расположено (улица в Одессе)?
> 
> Фото сделано не мною, потому подсказать и вам по нему ничего конкретного не могу.
> Вот уже как неделю пытаюсь его найти, бродя по улицам нашего замечательного города.... что радует - так это то, что я наконец заметила насколько красива архитектура Южной Пальмиры...чего и вам желаю 
> 
> Итак...поехали делиться догадками....


 Ну как, нашли?
Навес похож на "Бафалло", но вот фонарей там не припоминаю...

----------


## Скрытик

Баффало в Сталинке расположено и навес там примитивный, без этих штук с фонарями.

----------


## OdGen

пойдет в качестве загадки?

Табличка находится на доме, который все знают, и даже проезжают мимо него каждый день. Также это здание неоднократно обсуждалось на форуме.

----------


## Joozy

> Ну как, нашли?
> Навес похож на "Бафалло", но вот фонарей там не припоминаю...


  а в Пивном Саду нет ничего подобного?

----------


## mlch

> пойдет в качестве загадки?
> 
> Табличка находится на доме, который все знают, и даже проезжают мимо него каждый день. Также это здание неоднократно обсуждалось на форуме.


 Предположу, что это здание по адресу Преображенская 11. Угол Елисаветинской.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ну как, нашли?
> Навес похож на "Бафалло", но вот фонарей там не припоминаю...


 Вот сообщение, которое мне прислали

"Я выяснила..оказывается, что заснятое на фото здание расположено в Киеве...) Но прогулка мне пошла на пользу )) Всего вам хорошего и благодарю за внимание".

----------


## Uncle Vadya

> а в Пивном Саду нет ничего подобного?


 Тоже думал на ПИВНОЙ САД... Но автор указала, что не Горсад.

----------


## Uncle Vadya

> "Я выяснила..оказывается, что заснятое на фото здание расположено в Киеве...) Но прогулка мне пошла на пользу )) Всего вам хорошего и благодарю за внимание".


 Ха! После всего))))

----------


## Скрытик

Я сразу сказал что это не Одесса  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> "Я выяснила..оказывается, что заснятое на фото здание расположено в Киеве...) Но прогулка мне пошла на пользу )) Всего вам хорошего и благодарю за внимание".


 А какой адресок?

----------


## victor.odessa

> А какой адресок?


 Адрес не указан. Я процитировал сообщение полностью.

----------


## OdGen

> Предположу, что это здание по адресу Преображенская 11. Угол Елисаветинской.


 Не исключаю, что на указанном Вами доме также есть такая табличка.
А эта расположена на том доме, о котором мы с Вами недавно опубликовали статью  :smileflag: .
Даю подсказку - на доме есть еще одна табличка - с фамилией архитектора и годами постройки здания.

----------


## yakhve

здравствуйте! давно и с удовольствием наблюдаю за фотозагадками  :smileflag: 
кажется, первый раз успела со своей версией до правильного ответа: по табличке - это не Ришельевская / Греческая?

----------


## OdGen

Увы, нет. Еще дна подсказка. На табличке - "1881" год, а на табличке с архитектором указаны годы постройки: "1885-1887".

----------


## mlch

> Не исключаю, что на указанном Вами доме также есть такая табличка.
> А эта расположена на том доме, о котором мы с Вами недавно опубликовали статью .
> Даю подсказку - на доме есть еще одна табличка - с фамилией архитектора и годами постройки здания.


 Тогда я понял, что это за здание.  :smileflag: 
Но молчу. Пусть народ угадывает.

----------


## OdGen

:smileflag:   :smileflag:   :smileflag: .
Самое интересное, что я прочитал в интернете статью о здании, где упоминался не то вензель, не то табличка на его фасаде. Долго высматривал, пока из маршрутки ее не увидел, и вот на днях сфотографировал. А действительно интересно, где еще подобные таблички сохранились?

----------


## malyutka_e

А где находится это ?

----------


## yakhve

попробую по второй табличке  :smileflag: 
район парка Шевченко, Обсерваторный переулок?

----------


## malyutka_e

Yeeeessss !

----------


## VHana

> Увы, нет. Еще дна подсказка. На табличке - "1881" год, а на табличке с архитектором указаны годы постройки: "1885-1887".


 Тираспольская?

----------


## Ellsara

Канатная, 81

Спасибо за загадку, которая привела к интересной статье!

Пы.Сы. malyutka_e, здесь не принято загадывать загадку, пока не разгадана предыдущая...

----------


## OdGen

*Ellsara* 
Поздравляю Вас с правильным ответом! 
Это здание (а вернее, целый комплекс зданий) - Павловское здание дешевых квартир. Адрес - Канатная, 81. Мраморная табличка с фамилией архитектора Гонсиоровского и датами постройки находится со стороны Канатной, а табличка из загадки - со стороны Итальянского бульвара, под уровнем второго этажа.

Комплекс этих зданий выходит на три улицы - Канатную, Итальянский бульвар и Ямчитского, названную в честь человека, который завещал деньги на постройку здания, а также переулок Орликова.

----------


## yakhve

не могли бы поделиться ссылкой на интересную статью?  :smileflag:  



> Канатная, 81
> 
> Спасибо за загадку, которая привела к интересной статье!
> 
> Пы.Сы. malyutka_e, здесь не принято загадывать загадку, пока не разгадана предыдущая...

----------


## Antique

Касательно киевских домов на счёт предназначения табличек была выдвинута версия, что если страховые документы сгорали вместе с домом, то можно было использовать табличку как доказательство того, что дом застрахован.

По поводу будки могу предположить, что она предназначалась для дворника. Она расположена недалеко от ворот и дворник вполне мог слышать стук в калитку на этом расстоянии.

----------


## Maksy

Касательно табличек, есть остатки таблички на доме в Каретном 4, "застраховано в еврейском обществе", скорее всего. Но от табличка так проржавела, и остались  только фрагменты, так что прочитать точно не возможно.

----------


## OdGen

Спасибо, я эту табличку сфотографировал в прошлое воскресение.

----------


## malyutka_e

Где находится это место в Одессе ?

----------


## Скрытик

Мне кажется район ЖД вокзала.

----------


## malyutka_e

таких зданий в районе вокзала нет.

----------


## Скрытик

Я уже давно не ездил на поезде, но между ЖД вокзалом и сахалинчиком были красивые здания.

----------


## Trs

Мне тоже кажется, что это нынешние здания ликёроводочного, но настораживает забор. Либо каменный забор разрушили, а в 1940-е годы поставили деревянный, либо это не там. Деревянный забор был, библиотекарь Ришельевского лицея рассказывала как она в первые послевоенные годы переходила пути, пробираясь через деревянный забор и паровозы.

----------


## Скрытик

да именно, сразу за мостом, я правда не знаю когда его построили.

----------


## malyutka_e

Я там все исходил, ничего похожего нет. За забором должна быть Среднефонтанская.

----------


## Maksy

> Спасибо, я эту табличку сфотографировал в прошлое воскресение.


 Ой, так я отгадал ещё не загаданную загадку? :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

На крыше дальнего здания написано; "Казенный ... складъ"
Какой склад никто разобрать не может?

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

вероятно это одесский порт  в районе нынешней улицы приморской

----------


## Antique

Кто-то спрашивал про это здание, правда в другой теме. Это ликероводочный на Сахалинчике. Снимали с перрона. Да, забор, как видим уже другой, современный.




> Мне тоже кажется, что это нынешние здания ликёроводочного, но настораживает забор.


 Здания и сейчас также выглядят, за исключением подпорченной крыши, испорченного оформления кое-где, и надстроенного этажа на корпусе. Тут даже предполагать ничего не надо. Я на одессастори выкладывал эти здания месяц назад.

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=271&pid=6165#top_display_media

http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=272&pid=6170#top_display_media




> На крыше дальнего здания написано; "Казенный ... складъ"
> Какой склад никто разобрать не может?


 Водоочистной (информация из официального перечня памятников и Пилявского)

----------


## Скрытик

А теперь я не ошибся  :smileflag:  
Права и вчера не совсем ошибся, только с другой стороны )))

----------


## Прометей

> Где находится это место в Одессе ?


 может это Старосенная площадь угол Среднефонтанской?
Уже отгадали

----------


## brassl

> может это Старосенная площадь угол Среднефонтанской?
> Уже отгадали


  Отгадали  :smileflag:  с 22 мая этого года фото уже лежало в нашем архиве (правда худшего качества) спасибо malyutka_e - заменю.
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=145&pid=3606#top_display_me  dia

----------


## yakhve

> да пожалуйста http://odessa.sergekot.com/kanatnaya/


 спасибо большое, отличная статья!

----------


## SaMoVar

Попробуем такое.

Где можно увидеть сразу 4 старинных трамвайных столба?

----------


## mlch

> Попробуем такое.
> 
> Где можно увидеть сразу 4 старинных трамвайных столба?


 Подозреваю, что где-то на Фонтанской дороге.

----------


## Trs

Это в пределах однопутного слободского трамвайного кольца. Я подозреваю, что перед поворотом на Нерубайскую, так как у него сам фотографровал такой столб.

----------


## Pumik

пересыпь, а на Черноморского казачества сразу 5 столбов и полу разрушенный павильон, Пироговская вообще лидер по количеству сохранившихся столбов на 2-х кварталах.

----------


## SaMoVar

Ближе всего Фонтанская дорога. Но не она))) Пересыпь - очень далеко.



> Это в пределах *однопутного* слободского трамвайного кольца.


  Одно правильное предположение)) Не Слободка.

----------


## Trs

Однопутка есть ещё по Даче Ковалевского, но там улица шире, чем на фото. Я думаю, что это тогда в Люстдорфе, так как в тех местах был всего три раза и не особенно помню.

----------


## SaMoVar

Люстдорф - перелёт.

----------


## AG-ents

На фото улица Дача Ковалевского в районе начала улицы Долгой

----------


## SaMoVar

> Начало улицы Долгой


 Почти правильно. Уточните?

----------


## SaMoVar

Чтобы закрыть вопрос.

Плюсик прилагается. Мост через рыбачью балку.

----------


## OMF

В том же районе, на углу Рыбачьей и Офицерской, стоит такой же столб (может быть уже и не стоит, но в мою бытность там он был), что доказывает (по крайней мере для меня), что до 1936 г. трамвай 29 ходил таки по Рыбачьей и Колхозной, а не по Вильямса (или Бабушкина), как показано на схеме 1933 г.

----------


## SaMoVar

> В том же районе, на углу Рыбачьей и Офицерской, стоит такой же столб


 Я проверю - полажу там...

----------


## OMF

ЕМНИП, столбы были на Колхозной пл., вдоль Колхозной и на Долгой в створе Колхозной (или чуть ниже к Амундсена, по другой стороне от заправки). И поклон от меня моей даче (угол Зеленой и Рыбачьей, калитка на углу)

----------


## kusasha

Где это здание в Одессе?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Где это здание в Одессе?


 Улица Мечникова?

----------


## kusasha

неа, холодно  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

Слободка?

----------


## Trs

Ну вы, блин, даёте! (с)

У меня самого лежит фото этого здания, когда-то предназначавшееся для этой темы. Это Посмитного, 3, если не ошибаюсь, ч/д от "Молдовы"

----------


## Pumik

> Ну вы, блин, даёте! (с)
> 
> У меня самого лежит фото этого здания, когда-то предназначавшееся для этой темы. Это Посмитного, 3, если не ошибаюсь, ч/д от "Молдовы"


 не, "Молдова" напротив, это кусочек от "Гагарин Плаза")

----------


## Ellsara

> не, "Молдова" напротив, это кусочек от "Гагарин Плаза")


 Если не ошибаюсь, то ч/д означает "через дорогу"...

----------


## Pumik

> Если не ошибаюсь, то ч/д означает "через дорогу"...


 а, ну значит оно, я не знаю что такое ч/д.

----------


## OdGen

Вы правы. Это часть оттяпанной территории санатория "Приморье", ныне территория "Аркадия-плаза", в начале Посмитного. Здание в жутком состоянии.

----------


## kusasha

Все верно, это Посмитного, 1. Территория дома отдыха "Приморье". И состояние действительно жуткое. Кстати, на этом здании изображен початок кукурузы.  На фотке жаль плохо видно. Кто-нибудь знает что это значит?

----------


## vieanna

что она "царица полей", думаю)

----------


## OdGen

:smileflag:

----------


## pgas

Я так понял, это то самое место, за которое сейчас идёт война.
Даже в центре что-то взорвали и джип спалили.
Поэтому и состояние такое, на грани прихватизации.
Место-то *ЖИРНОЕ*.))

----------


## alenchik99

У меня не фотозагадка, а акцентологическая загадка. Почему когда одесситы произвосят название- Тираспольская площадь, они ставят ударение на 3 слог,хотя название города, от которого произошло это название- ТирАсполь ( ударение на 2 слог) В таком произношении какой-то особый смысл,либо просто прижилась именно такая форма :smileflag:

----------


## OMF

По тому же принципу, что и ГавАнная ул. и СегЕдская ул., хотя правильно ГАванная (от гавань) и СЕгедская (от Сегед).

----------


## Antique

> В таком произношении какой-то особый смысл,либо просто прижилась именно такая форма


 Просто прижилось. Ещё любили ставить неверное окончание в именах собственных. Например улица Жуковская, Белинская и т.д.

----------


## Пушкин

потому что кукуруза - это пшонка и т.д.

----------


## Richard_I

> потому что кукуруза - это пшонка и т.д.


 Не-не-не!!! пЬшЁнка!  :smileflag:

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> У меня не фотозагадка, а акцентологическая загадка. Почему когда одесситы произвосят название- Тираспольская площадь, они ставят ударение на 3 слог,хотя название города, от которого произошло это название- ТирАсполь ( ударение на 2 слог) В таком произношении какой-то особый смысл,либо просто прижилась именно такая форма


 ТираспОльская площадь, от фамилии - ТираспОльский, а ТирАспольское шоссе, от города - ТирАсполь. Только так и не иначе ))) 
Хаджиб*ей*ский лиман, но Хаджиб*ее*вская дорога... )))
 А вААще,  нынче по Олбански принято и "акцентологические загадки" ни к чему )) прАстите великодушно....

P.S. Потому что гладиолус!!! (с)

----------


## Joozy

> ТираспОльская площадь, от фамилии - ТираспОльский, а ТирАспольское шоссе, от города - ТирАсполь. Только так и не иначе ))) 
> Хаджиб*ей*ский лиман, но Хаджиб*ее*вская дорога... )))
>  А вААще,  нынче по Олбански принято и "акцентологические загадки" ни к чему )) прАстите великодушно....
> 
> P.S. Потому что гладиолус!!! (с)


  или, как тонко подметили ребята Квартет И, Киев-мать городов русских))

----------


## alenchik99

> ТираспОльская площадь, от фамилии - ТираспОльский, а ТирАспольское шоссе, от города - ТирАсполь. Только так и не иначе ))) 
> Хаджиб*ей*ский лиман, но Хаджиб*ее*вская дорога... )))
>  А вААще,  нынче по Олбански принято и "акцентологические загадки" ни к чему )) прАстите великодушно....
> 
> P.S. Потому что гладиолус!!! (с)


 Искала, кто же такой ТираспОльский и вот что нашла :smileflag: 
ТИРАСПОЛЬСКИЙ
Фамилия от названия города Тирасполь. (Э) http://enc-dic.com/family/Tiraspolskij-12461.html  -так что всё круг замкнулся!!! :smileflag: ))

----------


## alenchik99

А если серьезно, в честь именно какого ТираспОльского названа площадь?

----------


## mlch

> А если серьезно, в честь именно какого ТираспОльского названа площадь?


 В честь начинающейся от нее Тираспольской улицы, которая плавно переходила в дорогу на город Тирасполь.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> А если серьезно, в честь именно какого ТираспОльского названа площадь?


 


> В честь начинающейся от нее Тираспольской улицы, которая плавно переходила в дорогу на город Тирасполь...


 Вот так вот и разбиваются святые верования о неопровержимые факты... Вынужден признать, что сам ошибался и пытался ввести в заблуждение остальных (((
А ведь стоило лишь подумать, что если название улицы и площади от фамилии, то звучало  бы иначе: ул. пл. ТираспольскОГО.

Прошу прощения. Ушел, посыпать голову пеплом.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

вот если б не почитал вас господа,  -так и не узнал бы никогда, что Тирас - по гречески Днестр, ,

----------


## Trs

Serg_Anatol, вот о фамилии я бы не стал так утверждать. Смирновская (ранее Смирнова - "чья? какая?", не "имени кого?") улица на Ближних Мельницах названа в честь крупного домовладельца Смирнова, равно как и великое множество других улиц в предместьях. Но Тираспольская - однозначно от Тирасполя.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

да Пушкинскую, Ришельевскую хотя бы возьмите, но рядом Жуковского

----------


## alenchik99

Ну так значит, давайте все дружно теперь называть ТирАспольская площадь :smileflag: )) Потому что я сама с Тирасполя и мне прям режит слух- когда в маршрутках говорят ТираспОльская))) А произношение не так, как принято общественностью, грозит непониманием) Ну всё же я буду говорить на ТирАспольской, если когда-нибудь услышу единомышленников-буду думать, что может эта тема в форуме сподвигла их- и буду собой гордиться :smileflag: )))

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> если когда-нибудь услышу единомышленников-буду думать, что может эта тема в форуме сподвигла их- и буду собой гордиться)))


 или может окажутся земляки-патриоты  :smileflag:

----------


## Choopa

Глупости, всё нужно называть своими именами

----------


## Pumik

> Ну так значит, давайте все дружно теперь называть ТирАспольская площадь)) Потому что я сама с Тирасполя и мне прям режит слух- когда в маршрутках говорят ТираспОльская))) А произношение не так, как принято общественностью, грозит непониманием) Ну всё же я буду говорить на ТирАспольской, если когда-нибудь услышу единомышленников-буду думать, что может эта тема в форуме сподвигла их- и буду собой гордиться)))


 


> или может окажутся земляки-патриоты


 


> Глупости, всё нужно называть своими именами


 а, может лучше, вместе с земляками-патриотам в Тирасполь и там называть все своими именами.

----------


## Choopa

> а, может лучше, вместе с земляками-патриотам в Тирасполь и там называть все своими именами.


  Я одессит, а вот тебе пора в молдову

----------


## Pumik

> Я одессит, а вот тебе пора в молдову


 ты дурак, а не одессит, научись читать сообщения на форуме! 
выскочка

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

: )))) эй не гоните - в этой теме  никогда такого трёпа не было 

лучше скажите где у нас вот такое красивое здание  , , , .подсказка - это не посёлок котовского

----------


## Pinky

А я знаю, но не скажу. Предлагаю остальным профи сделать тоже самое!  пусть новички расчехляются!

----------


## Antique

> лучше скажите где у нас вот такое красивое здание  , , , .подсказка - это не посёлок котовского


 По цвету штукатурки и готическим элементам похоже на дом Григорьевой. Это Ланжероновская угол Екатерининской.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> ...Но Тираспольская - однозначно от Тирасполя.


 Это я уже понял (((




> да Пушкинскую, Ришельевскую хотя бы возьмите, но рядом Жуковского


 Нет, тут уже другое. Вопрос склонений и падежей: ЖуковскИЙ, потому и ЖуковскОГО, а Пушкин и Ришелье - другой компот. В общем, здесь все верно.




> ...лучше скажите где у нас вот такое красивое здание  , , , .подсказка - это не посёлок котовского


 Ришельевская/Еврейская или Екатерининская/Ланжероновская?! В общем где-то в центре...

----------


## vieanna

Екатерининская/Ланжероновская, кассы аэрофлота

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

да они родимые = кассы аэрофлота

----------


## Antique

> да они родимые = кассы аэрофлота


 Ну кассы там как появились, так и исчезли  :smileflag:

----------


## alenchik99

> или может окажутся земляки-патриоты


 Может быть) Нас тут много)

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Друзья,а вот тема касательно ТираспОльской площади(и все таки я склонен так называть) мне показалась интересной.Но внятного ответа все-таки не получил...Кстати подобная путаница существует и с МукачЁвским или МукАчевским(что менее вероятно) переулком.А вот как все же правильно?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> *Ellsara* 
> Поздравляю Вас с правильным ответом! 
> Это здание (а вернее, целый комплекс зданий) - Павловское здание дешевых квартир. Адрес - Канатная, 81. Мраморная табличка с фамилией архитектора Гонсиоровского и датами постройки находится со стороны Канатной, а табличка из загадки - со стороны Итальянского бульвара, под уровнем второго этажа.
> 
> Комплекс этих зданий выходит на три улицы - Канатную, Итальянский бульвар и Ямчитского, названную в честь человека, который завещал деньги на постройку здания, а также переулок Орликова.


 Хочу Вас несколько поправить...речь идет о павловском здании.Многие ошибочно называют архитектором этого здания некоего Павлова.Хотя на самом деле речь идет о Павле Ямчитском(Ямчицком).Это действительно застройщик дома.Сам комплекс зданий имеет интересную особенность.Все квартиры в нём изначально были двухкомнатными...и только такими.Все что стало больше или меньше комнатными было перестроено жильцами.Еще особенность в том,что не существовало ванных комнат и черных ходов.Дом был построен для обедневшей интеллигенции,которая не могла позволить себе содержание прислуги.Во дворе этого комплекса,который насчитывает 289 квартир изначально стоит отдельный четырехэтажный флигель.Он был построен несколько позже основного внешнего комплекса.Три этажа занимают квартиры,а на четвертом был танцевальный зал.Потому именно в квартирах этого этажа(в которые был перестроен танцевальный зал) сохранился паркет.На всех остальных этажах паркета не было...Еще особенность дома в том,что многие(но не все) квартиры имеют кухни,выходящие в фонарь(внутренний маленький двор),сюда же выходят и окна некотрых санузлов.А вообще в доме практически 7-8 вариантов планировок квартир.И квартиры похожи друг на друга только,если расположены одна над другой по стояку.В дома небольшое число балконов..их почти нет...тоже особенность...

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Чебурашки больше нет с нами.


 Чебурашка вернется на свое законное место...он на реставрации..

----------


## Joozy

> Чебурашка вернется на свое законное место...он на реставрации..


  что за чебарашка?)

----------


## Antique

> Хочу Вас несколько поправить...речь идет о павловском здании.Многие ошибочно называют архитектором этого здания некоего Павлова.Хотя на самом деле речь идет о Павле Ямчитском(Ямчицком).Это действительно застройщик дома.Сам комплекс зданий имеет интересную особенность.Все квартиры в нём изначально были двухкомнатными...и только такими.Все что стало больше или меньше комнатными было перестроено жильцами.Еще особенность в том,что не существовало ванных комнат и черных ходов.Дом был построен для обедневшей интеллигенции,которая не могла позволить себе содержание прислуги.Во дворе этого комплекса,который насчитывает 289 квартир изначально стоит отдельный четырехэтажный флигель.Он был построен несколько позже основного внешнего комплекса.Три этажа занимают квартиры,а на четвертом был танцевальный зал.Потому именно в квартирах этого этажа(в которые был перестроен танцевальный зал) сохранился паркет.На всех остальных этажах паркета не было...Еще особенность дома в том,что многие(но не все) квартиры имеют кухни,выходящие в фонарь(внутренний маленький двор),сюда же выходят и окна некотрых санузлов.А вообще в доме практически 7-8 вариантов планировок квартир.И квартиры похожи друг на друга только,если расположены одна над другой по стояку.В дома небольшое число балконов..их почти нет...тоже особенность...


 Спасибо. Интереснейшая информация. Теперь понятно, что именно в квартирах "дешёвого" при их довольно приличном убранстве.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Чебурашка вернется на свое законное место...он на реставрации..


 Вы вели речь о логоготипе,который висел над литой решеткой на фасаде дома по улице Пушкинской угол Успенской...это изображено на фото...и я Вам постарался ответить...

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Спасибо. Интереснейшая информация. Теперь понятно, что именно в квартирах "дешёвого" при их довольно приличном убранстве.


 Да,еще в доме не было печей(груб)...просто существовало паровое отопление...а камины считались роскошью... не было паркета,не было особой лепнины в жилых помещениях...

----------


## Joozy

> Вы вели речь о логоготипе,который висел над литой решеткой на фасаде дома по улице Пушкинской угол Успенской...это изображено на фото...и я Вам постарался ответить...


  Спасибо)

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Спасибо)


 Было бы очень неплохо,если у кого-то остались изображения талисмана,который висел над входом более крупным рисунком...это очень необходимо,так как "Чебурашка" восстанавливается, а сделать это без крупного изображения проблематично..

----------


## OdGen

> *Ellsara* 
> Поздравляю Вас с правильным ответом! 
> Это здание (а вернее, целый комплекс зданий) - Павловское здание дешевых квартир. Адрес - Канатная, 81. Мраморная табличка с фамилией архитектора Гонсиоровского и датами постройки находится со стороны Канатной, а табличка из загадки - со стороны Итальянского бульвара, под уровнем второго этажа.
> 
> Комплекс этих зданий выходит на три улицы - Канатную, Итальянский бульвар и Ямчитского, названную в честь человека, который завещал деньги на постройку здания, а также переулок Орликова.


 


> Хочу Вас несколько поправить...речь идет о павловском здании.Многие ошибочно называют архитектором этого здания некоего Павлова.Хотя на самом деле речь идет о Павле Ямчитском(Ямчицком).Это действительно застройщик дома.Сам комплекс зданий имеет интересную особенность.Все квартиры в нём изначально были двухкомнатными...и только такими.Все что стало больше или меньше комнатными было перестроено жильцами.Еще особенность в том,что не существовало ванных комнат и черных ходов.Дом был построен для обедневшей интеллигенции,которая не могла позволить себе содержание прислуги.Во дворе этого комплекса,который насчитывает 289 квартир изначально стоит отдельный четырехэтажный флигель.Он был построен несколько позже основного внешнего комплекса.Три этажа занимают квартиры,а на четвертом был танцевальный зал.Потому именно в квартирах этого этажа(в которые был перестроен танцевальный зал) сохранился паркет.На всех остальных этажах паркета не было...Еще особенность дома в том,что многие(но не все) квартиры имеют кухни,выходящие в фонарь(внутренний маленький двор),сюда же выходят и окна некотрых санузлов.А вообще в доме практически 7-8 вариантов планировок квартир.И квартиры похожи друг на друга только,если расположены одна над другой по стояку.В дома небольшое число балконов..их почти нет...тоже особенность...


 Вы процитировали мое сообщение от 3 декабря 2010 г. и сообщаете, "Хочу Вас несколько поправить". Предполагаю, Вы собирались все же ДОПОЛНИТЬ пояснительную надпись к загадке, так как не вижу, где же я ОШИБСЯ, описывая это здания. Замечу, что написанная мною справка об этом здании размещена как на некоторых сайтах, так и на диске, выпущенном в 2010 г. клубом Одесситов, и посвященному выдающимся деятелям Одессы. Титулярный советник, помощником секретаря Одесского коммерческого суда Павел Захарович Ямчитский (ок. 1800-1882) не был застройщиком этого здания. Он подарил городу Одессе деньги на постойку комплекса зданий, а само строительство началось позднее, в 1885 году. Сам он владел другим домом, на Ришельевской, 8.

----------


## OdGen

> Было бы очень неплохо,если у кого-то остались изображения талисмана,который висел над входом более крупным рисунком...это очень необходимо,так как "Чебурашка" восстанавливается, а сделать это без крупного изображения проблематично..


 Вот фото картуша, с изображением некого существа, с легкой руки краеведов, бывающих на этом форуме, названного "Чебурашкой", сделанные в ноябре 2007 г. 





в полном размере можно скачать по этой ссылке
Название: 1.ZIP 
Размер: 4.55 Мб
Доступен до: 2011-02-23 17:18:05 
Ссылка для скачивания файла: http://ifolder.ru/21514556

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

так что ж это было?

дом явно столетний

----------


## Antique

Медальон не выглядит на сто лет. Не располагался ли раньше в здании детский сад?

----------


## OdGen

> Медальон не выглядит на сто лет. Не располагался ли раньше в здании детский сад?


 Вот и у меня такая мысль. Но уж больно уникален картуш, жалко потерять. А насчет возраста дома, то ему даже больше, чем 100 лет, может быть, даже больше, чем 150. Нужно детальное исследование проводить.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Друзья! пожалуйста,подскажите,что это может быть за медальон??? И как он связан с историей дома.Все дело в том,что когда рабочие его аккуратно снимали,то он рассыпался...но есть возможность его восстановить в первозданном виде,но только в том случае,если он реально имеет отношение к истории дома и как-то связан с его бывшими владельцами до 1917 года.Если же он был прицеплен в виде символа для детского сада,если таковой там находился,то восстановление не считаю целесообразным.Гораздо резонным считаю восстановить то,что было утрачено изначально,но до революции...

----------


## Скрытик

Мне кажется восстанавливать нужно однозначно. Ведь не рушат этажи, надстроенные после революции на зданиях при реставрации. Это много лет символ этого здания.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Мне кажется восстанавливать нужно однозначно. Ведь не рушат этажи, надстроенные после революции на зданиях при реставрации. Это много лет символ этого здания.


 Если это то,что было прицеплено во времена советсткой власти,то не считаю целесообразным.С таким успехом можно прицепить табличку,что это "Дом образцового быта"

----------


## OdGen

> Друзья! пожалуйста,подскажите,что это может быть за медальон??? И как он связан с историей дома.Все дело в том,что когда рабочие его аккуратно снимали,то он рассыпался...но есть возможность его восстановить в первозданном виде,но только в том случае,если он реально имеет отношение к истории дома и как-то связан с его бывшими владельцами до 1917 года.Если же он был прицеплен в виде символа для детского сада,если таковой там находился,то восстановление не считаю целесообразным.Гораздо резонным считаю восстановить то,что было утрачено изначально,но до революции...


  Напрямую я не встречал в архиве и библиотеке историй картушев, гербов, медальонов и т.д., установленных на старых домах.
Нужно в библиотеке смотреть справочники «Вся Одесса» после 1920-х годов, абонентские книги и т.д. для того, чтобы выяснить, был ли в доме детский сад после революции, или не был. Одновременно написать в Областной архив.
Также нужно опросить старожилов соседних домов, может, кто-то помнит, что было в этом доме, дать объявление в газету с фотографией с указанием телефонов, кому можно позвонить.

----------


## Pinky

Ну, Чебурашка не так стар, книга появилась в 66-ом, мультфильм (с характерной куклой) вышел в 71-ом.

----------


## Пушкин

Чебурашка появился в середине 80х, когда шел кап. ремонт большинства домов на Пушкинской. :smileflag:  Кстати, выставлял когда то загадку с ним.

----------


## Пушкин

А вот гИде такой сова живёт? :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Жуковского?

----------


## OdGen

> А вот гИде такой сова живёт?Вложение 2156781


 Такой сова живет у нас на Нежинской, 66  :smileflag: .

Жаль, жаль чебурашку. *Дедушка Ау* склейте его все же и поставьте где-то во дворе хотя бы. Или на свалку истории? Что скажете?

----------


## Пушкин

> Такой сова живет у нас на Нежинской, 66 .


  Есть +

----------


## OdGen

я эту сову с детства помню. Как раз напротив конечной остановки 15-го трамвая  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

А где можно лицезреть такого мальчугана?

----------


## Пушкин

Давайте по сложнее - где? :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> А где можно лицезреть такого мальчугана?


  Ой простите, пока загружал не заметил что у нас уже другая загадка...

----------


## OdGen

> А где можно лицезреть такого мальчугана?


 Ну допустим, на Спиридоновской, 10  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

> А где можно лицезреть такого мальчугана?


  Ой простите, пока загружал не заметил что у нас уже другая загадка, не Екатириниская ли это 9или11?

----------


## OdGen

> Вложение 2156866 Давайте по сложнее - где?


 сам там не был, но Э.И. Минкус до революции владел домом в Строительном переулке, 4, где и проживал  :smileflag: .

Если правильно, то приз мне за три подряд отгаданные загадки, ГГГ

----------


## Пушкин

> сам там не был, но Э.И. Минкус до революции владел домом в Строительном переулке, 4, где и проживал .
> 
> Если правильно, то приз мне за три подряд отгаданные загадки, ГГГ


  Даже не знал за Строительный переулок, но зная что вы хорошо апеллирует архивными данными, дайте точный адрес. Не думаю что выше упомянутый Минкус владел домом на Бугаёвке... :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Ну допустим, на Спиридоновской, 10


  Верно!

----------


## OdGen

> Даже не знал за Строительный переулок, но зная что вы хорошо апеллирует архивными данными, дайте точный адрес. Не думаю что выше упомянутый Минкус владел домом на Бугаёвке...


 Я тоже  :smileflag: . Теперь оба будем!

Значится так. В 1910-е годы в справочниках значатся два Минкуса – архитектор Ад. Бор., проживающий на Французском бульваре, 11 и Эт. Изр., проживающий в собственном доме в Строительном переулке, 4. По тем же справочникам Строительный переулок находится между Студенческим переулком и Ольгиевским спуском.

Студенческий переулок располагался между Балковской и Старопортофранковской и там было только три здания - дешевая столовая, попечительство онедостаточных студентах и еврейская богадельня.

А вот что пишет краевед Яков Майстровой в справочнике «Улицы Одессы»: 
Строительный пер. – за Манежной ул., угол Ольгиевского спуска – 1902-1959. В настоящее время автомобильная стоянка.
Студенческий пер. - …. Водовозная ул. ... В настоящее время не существует

----------


## Пушкин

> Я тоже . Теперь оба будем!
> 
> Значится так. В 1910-е годы в справочниках значатся два Минкуса – архитектор Ад. Бор., проживающий на Французском бульваре, 11 и Эт. Изр., проживающий в собственном доме в Строительном переулке, 4. По тем же справочникам Строительный переулок находится между Студенческим переулком и Ольгиевским спуском.
> 
> Студенческий переулок располагался между Балковской и Старопортофранковской и там было только три здания - дешевая столовая, попечительство онедостаточных студентах и еврейская богадельня.
> 
> А вот что пишет краевед Яков Майстровой в справочнике «Улицы Одессы»: 
> Строительный пер. – за Манежной ул., угол Ольгиевского спуска – 1902-1959. В настоящее время автомобильная стоянка.
> Студенческий пер. - …. Водовозная ул. ... В настоящее время не существует


  По Гису, Строительный переулок находится за Бугаёвской улицей, Ваше же описание где то рядом с местом жительства таблички - дайте точное название улицы или переулка.

----------


## OdGen

Митракова переулок?

----------


## Antique

А у Пилявского есть дом Розен, восьмой номер, но на Дубльгисе не нашёл такого.

----------


## OdGen

Розен и еще 5 (!) владельцев значатся одновременно все по номеру 6 на 1910-е годы.

----------


## Пушкин

> Митракова переулок?


  ну наконец то! Поставьте плюсик OdGen пожалуйста, у меня плюсомёт не работает...

----------


## OdGen

у меня на Вас тоже  :smileflag:

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Помог обоим ))

----------


## OdGen

:smileflag:

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Такой сова живет у нас на Нежинской, 66 .
> 
> Жаль, жаль чебурашку. *Дедушка Ау* склейте его все же и поставьте где-то во дворе хотя бы. Или на свалку истории? Что скажете?


 Тут не идет речь о том,что склеить или не склеить.Мы готовы его полностью воостановить или заказать аналогичный тому,который был и водрузить на законное место.Просто,если он так висит с 50х годов,то не вижу в нём никакого смысла.Дом старинный,полностью восстанавливается в соответствии с временем,даже цвет окраски фасада подбирается сложный.А тут то,что повесил детский сад или подобное.Мы бы с удовольствием восстановили какой-то родовой герб или то,что напряму связано с бышими владельцами дома.В отношении чебурашки..мы пока не решили...

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Знаю,что архитектор Минкус проектировал дом напротив совеременного "Кокона" Греческая 38.Очень красивый дом,даже не столько снаружи сколько внутри в квартирах.Очень красивая лепка и печи-грубы,а также фрески...еще был автором жилого дома на углу улиц Нежинской и Гулевой...застраивал Азовско-Донской банк....и участвовал в строительстве и проектировании табачных фабрик на Пушкинской и Тираспольской...

----------


## Trs

...трамвайной инфраструктуры, доходного дома на углу Пантелеймоновской и Земской и ещё многих-многих построек, украсивших наш город. 

А нет ли у вас фотографий фресок? Я уже жду не дождусь когда сделают отдельный подфорум, где можно будет открыть отдельную тему, им посвящённую - а пока их можно выложить сюда

----------


## Скрытик

Да я хоть сейчас подраздел сделаю, никак не могу решить как правильнее назвать.

----------


## Trs

Название можно менять после создания, или оно останется фиксированным? Можно сделать с рабочим названием, а в процессе уже найти постоянное.

----------


## mlch

> Да я хоть сейчас подраздел сделаю, никак не могу решить как правильнее назвать.


  Если скучно, но правильно - то "Краеведение на Одесском форуме"
А если хотим нескучное название - объявляй конкурс. Пусть народ поизгаляется.  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Конкурс объявляю. Победителя выбираю я и в качестве приза персональное звание над аватарой  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Я свою "Краеведческую кофейню" уже предложил  :smileflag:

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Конкурс объявляю. Победителя выбираю я и в качестве приза персональное звание над аватарой


 Имя ссылку сестра, имя!!! (с)  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Так в этой теме предлагаем, пока список для выбора маленький  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

"Одесский дворик краеведов"

пы.сы. могу "обгрунтувати" этот вариант.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

зачем изгаляться, 

"История Одессы"   - до сих пор на форуме почему-то нет этой темы

----------


## Trs

"История Одессы" - это не то. Т.к. не только историей мы занимаемся, а и настоящим.

----------


## Antique

> "История Одессы" - это не то. Т.к. не только историей мы занимаемся, а и настоящим.


 Настоящее, в обсуждаемом контексте, непосредственно связано с историей города. Или в первом варианте:  Настоящее очень быстро становиться историей.




> зачем изгаляться, 
> 
> "История Одессы"   - до сих пор на форуме почему-то нет этой темы


 Поддерживаю. Не обязательно подбирать "кручёное" название.

----------


## Скрытик

Может "Одесса - история и современность"?

----------


## Ellsara

> Настоящее очень быстро становиться историей.


 только что мой любимый так и сказал )))

Может:
"Одесса: вчера, сегодня, завтра"
"Одесская историко-краеведческая беседка"
"Путеводитель по истории и современности Одессы"

----------


## Antique

> Знаю,что архитектор Минкус проектировал дом напротив совеременного "Кокона" Греческая 38.Очень красивый дом,даже не столько снаружи сколько внутри в квартирах.Очень красивая лепка и печи-грубы,а также фрески...еще был автором жилого дома на углу улиц Нежинской и Гулевой...застраивал Азовско-Донской банк....и участвовал в строительстве и проектировании табачных фабрик на Пушкинской и Тираспольской...


 Только дом на Греческой 38 уж в очень плохом состоянии, ассоциации такие, как будто взорвался изнутри. А вообще до революции Минкус принял участие в проектировании около 50-и зданий и сооружений только в Одессе. А есть ещё его работы в Херсоне, Киеве. Это самый продуктивный одесский архитектор эпохи модерна.

Что касается Азово-Донского банка, то кое что из интерьеров сохранилось. На сайте той церкви, которая занимает помещение операционного зала, есть фото вестибюля



В вестибюль вход свободный, но сфотографировать проблематично. В церкви зачем-то поставили охрану, которая это сделать не разрешила.

----------


## OdGen

> Тут не идет речь о том,что склеить или не склеить.Мы готовы его полностью воостановить или заказать аналогичный тому,который был и водрузить на законное место.Просто,если он так висит с 50х годов,то не вижу в нём никакого смысла.Дом старинный,полностью восстанавливается в соответствии с временем,даже цвет окраски фасада подбирается сложный.А тут то,что повесил детский сад или подобное.Мы бы с удовольствием восстановили какой-то родовой герб или то,что напряму связано с бышими владельцами дома.В отношении чебурашки..мы пока не решили...


 то что это был не герб, ясно всем.

----------


## Maksy

> то что это был не герб, ясно всем.


 Возможно, что при покраске дома на вензель налепили гипсом глаза и прочее, из-за его схожести с чебурашкой.

----------


## OdGen

а может и портрет прораба попытались изобразить. Вариантов много.

----------


## OdGen

> Если скучно, но правильно - то "Краеведение на Одесском форуме"
> А если хотим нескучное название - объявляй конкурс. Пусть народ поизгаляется.


 поддерживаю

----------


## SaMoVar

У меня есть Идея. Фотки с одессастори прикрутить отдельным слоем к гуглокарте. Я посмотрю, можно ли создать слой.. или придётся вручную файл kmz делать. Вот это было бы интересно.
По темам - уже предлагали разбить эту ветку на подкаты. Название - не главное.

----------


## Antique

> Возможно, что при покраске дома на вензель налепили гипсом глаза и прочее, из-за его схожести с чебурашкой.


 мне кажется, что вся композиция выполнена рукой одного "мастера", то есть одинаково топорно. А вот тарелка (картуш) правильной формы, может раньше вензель там и был.

----------


## Viktoz

> Если скучно, но правильно - то "Краеведение на Одесском форуме"
> А если хотим нескучное название - объявляй конкурс. Пусть народ поизгаляется.


 Одесса. История, настоящее и  будущее.

Или что-то в этом роде.

----------


## Scarlett

> Конкурс объявляю. Победителя выбираю я и в качестве приза персональное звание над аватарой


 "Альбом краеведа"
"Одесса: прошлое & настоящее"
"Одесса: архитектурное прошлое и настоящее"
"Тайны архитектуры города" или "Тайны одесской архитектуры"
"Архитектура Одессы: известное и неизвестное (неведомое)"
"Тайны архитектуры Одессы (города): познаем вместе"
"Одесса: любить и знать"
"Одесса: познаем вместе"

----------


## victor.odessa

Предлагаю создать тему Одессика, а в качестве подтем взять наши старые:

История и современность Одессы
Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять
Романтическая Одесса
Хорошие городские новости и сплетни
Где в Одессе кино снимали?
Дома Одессы
Улицы Одессы
Люди прославившие наш город
Памятники архитектуры
Стихи и проза Одессы
Катакомбы
Фото одесской непогоды и т.д, таким образом мы соберём все разрозненные подтемы в одну общую - ОДЕССИКА.

----------


## Antique

> Хорошие городские новости и сплетни
> Стихи и проза Одессы
> Фото одесской непогоды и т.д, таким образом мы соберём все разрозненные подтемы в одну общую - ОДЕССИКА.


 Эти точно лишние, только сплетен нам не хватало, стихи - в раздел литературы, а непогода - слишком общая тема, как и название "Одессика". 

Памятники архитектуры = Дома Одессы

----------


## victor.odessa

> Эти точно лишние, только сплетен нам нехватало, стихи - в раздел литературы, а непогода - слишком общая тема, как и название "Одессика". 
> Памятники архитектуры = Дома Одессы


 Вы можете не заходить в отдельные подтемы. Чем больше у нас в одной теме будет информации о городе и его жизни, тем более посещаема будет тема. И не надо будет рыскать по всему форуму.

----------


## Pumik

еще есть тема Одесса-мой город, Где в Одессе кино снимали, Архитектура трамвайной Одессы (не помню точно)
Может создать подтемы: 
Архитектура (войдут темы про дома, трамвайная архитектура, добавятся новые, фотозагадки)
Искусство (литература, фотографии, кино, картины)
История (Одесса,которую не должны потерять, тема по ВОВ должна быть)

----------


## victor.odessa

> еще есть тема Одесса-мой город, Где в Одессе кино снимали, Архитектура трамвайной Одессы (не помню точно)
> Может создать подтемы: 
> Архитектура (войдут темы про дома, трамвайная архитектура, добавятся новые, фотозагадки)
> Искусство (литература, фотографии, кино, картины)
> История (Одесса,которую не должны потерять, тема по ВОВ должна быть)


 Так и я об этом говорил на предыдущей странице.

----------


## Скрытик

Я перенесу туда все темы, про которые мы говорим и не только. Все еще думаю над названием  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

всем привет!,давно не слышал что тут деятся???? не был на форуме.....  ,так что сейчас с темами,как ориентироваться,если будут изменения просьба здесь рассказать,потому как например у меня в моих подписках есть одна общая группа "За Одессу",поэтому хотел бы разобраться......

----------


## OdGen

Отгадываем, не стесняемся! Это не Молдаванка и даже не Фонтаны. Это - центр города.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

И чё-то до боли знакомое!
Всем привет!!! Я вернулась ))
Начнём с...с...с... Екатерининской

----------


## Pavel71

Базарная

----------


## shmidt-ua

Попробую предположить, что это Пастера .
Ну что, холодно или горячо ?   :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

Немного похоже на Греческую, 20 но там другая вариация на тему.

----------


## OdGen

Прав *Pavel71*, это улица Базарная, за что премируется плюсом. Дом или хотя бы квартал отгадывать будете?

----------


## VHana

квартал Осипова-Ришельевская

----------


## OdGen

мимо!

----------


## Pavel71

Канатная- Лидерсовский Бульвар

----------


## OdGen

> Канатная- Лидерсовский Бульвар


 Верно! Играем дальше: ведь от Канатной до Белинского целых ДВА квартала  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

Это двадцать шестой номер по Базарной, композиция расположена над центральным окном четвёртого этажа.

----------


## OdGen

*Antique* ответил верно, и разгадывание на этом завершается. Плюс я поставить не могу, так как данный пользователь был мною ранее заплюсован. Поэтому просьба к неравнодушным сделать это!

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> ...Поэтому просьба к неравнодушным сделать это!


 Помог )

----------


## Antique

Спасибо )))) 


Не знаю, сложно ли, а может уже было, но где есть такое?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Успенская-Тираспольская???

----------


## lanos7

Спиридоновская?

----------


## Trs

Немного напоминает Коблевскую, 29.

----------


## Antique

ни одно из вышеперечисленных )

----------


## КАКАО

где то ближе к морю?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Спасибо )))) 
> 
> 
> Не знаю, сложно ли, а может уже было, но где есть такое?


 ТАКОЕ может быть:пр-кт Шевченко / Гагарина; Гагарина / Среднефонтанская; Софиевская / Торговая; Ольгиевская / Княжеская и ещё .....

----------


## Antique

> ТАКОЕ может быть:пр-кт Шевченко / Гагарина; Гагарина / Среднефонтанская; Софиевская / Торговая; Ольгиевская / Княжеская и ещё .....


 Именно этот фронтон не находится ни в одном из этих мест.




> где то ближе к морю?


 не сказал бы, но надо искать ближе к окраинам центра.

----------


## VHana

Садовая, Пастера или район ЖД вокзала

----------


## Antique

> Садовая, Пастера


  нет




> район ЖД вокзала


 Очень растяжимое понятие, если Вы имели ввиду Сахалинчик ,то это не там.

----------


## Kshisya

Пантелеймоновская ?

----------


## Antique

> Пантелеймоновская ?


 нет. Что ж, гадаем дальше

----------


## Kshisya

Наверное опять пальцем в небо, может - Болгарская?

----------


## Trs

Греческая напротив нового "Кокона"?

----------


## VHana

Кузнечная, Старопортофранковская

----------


## VHana

Может быть Пироговская?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Ой,а это не Балковская угол Заньковецкой????

----------


## Pavel71

Градоначальницкая район пересечения со Старопортофранковской или Мечникова

----------


## Antique

Эх, всё не то. Молдаванку сразу исключаем из поисков. Немного уточню район - те, кто называли такие улицы как Пантелеймоновская, Район ЖД вокзала были ближе к цели.

----------


## Pavel71

Может Шмидта? Хотя больше ощущения, что гимназическая? Где- то видел. Либо еще одно предположение- переулок возле Палладиума, который упирается в Канатную. Не помню как он называется.

----------


## Trs

Канатная?

----------


## Rain Woman

а по моему это где то возле военного госпиталя

----------


## Kshisya

Мариинская

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Тогда возможно,что это где-то в районе Чумки...или район Кировского,Волжского переулков,Ликеро-водочного заводов...

----------


## Antique

> Канатная?


 Вот на счёт Канатной можно поподробнее?  :smileflag:  Улица длинной в 3 километра с кепкой.




> Тогда возможно,что это где-то в районе Чумки...или район Кировского,Волжского переулков,Ликеро-водочного заводов...


 Я ранее говорил, что это не на Сахалинчике (Народное с дореволюционных времён название района между водопроводной и Среднефонтанской)

----------


## Trs

Гимназииическая?

----------


## Antique

> Гимназииическая?


 Не, не Гимназическая. Я обновил предыдущее сообщение.  Как-то забыл, что у здания адрес по канатной улице.

----------


## Trs

Тогда я, кажется, знаю. Это квартал между Пантелеймоновской и Куликовым полем. Такие розетки я видел на Коблевской, на Александровском и вроде ещё там. №82..84, не помню кто из них угловой.

----------


## VHana

Может переулок  Штабной или Орликова

----------


## Antique

> Тогда я, кажется, знаю. Это квартал между Пантелеймоновской и Куликовым полем. Такие розетки я видел на Коблевской, на Александровском и вроде ещё там. №82..84, не помню кто из них угловой.


 Увы, ни один из этих адресов.




> Такие розетки я видел на Коблевской, на Александровском и вроде ещё там. №82..84, не помню кто из них угловой.


 Я сначала хотел загадать одни розетки, но вспомнил, что видел такие на бунина и решил включить в кадр фронтон. Вроде бы такой фронтон с розетками больше нигде не встречается.

----------


## T_Elena

может это на Канатной в районе между  Бунина и Жуковского..

----------


## Kshisya

Квартал по ул. Канатная, между ул. Пироговской и ул. Семинарской

----------


## Antique

> Квартал по ул. Канатная, между ул. Пироговской и ул. Семинарской


 Да, этот квартал, этот. Но где же здание? )

----------


## Tancovschitsa

НИИ медицины транспорта, Канатная ,92

----------


## Antique

> НИИ медицины транспорта, Канатная ,92


 мимо

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Загорелась! Таааакс... здание низкое, так что эт тооооочно не школа олимпийского резерва! 
Значит либо Канатная, 94, либо Пироговская,21. И чё-то мне кажется, что это одноэтажное вообще...

----------


## Antique

> Загорелась! Таааакс... здание низкое, так что эт тооооочно не школа олимпийского резерва! 
> Значит либо Канатная, 94, либо Пироговская,21. И чё-то мне кажется, что это одноэтажное вообще...


 Могу только сказать, что ни одно из этих зданий в объектив не попало

----------


## Tancovschitsa

ты со стульчика фоткал ателье Платан?

----------


## Antique

> ты со стульчика фоткал ателье Платан?


 "Платан" был обделён моим вниманием, да и, вот незадача, стульчик прихватить из дома забыл  :smileflag:

----------


## Tancovschitsa

я так не играю...  тупо перечислять остальные здания не буду! 
Хотя, думаю, до завтрашнего моего появление здесь кто-то более юркий проедет мимо и увидит, что за здание.

----------


## sonyakotya

Семинарская угол Канатная, второе здание за хрущевкой по Семинарской.

----------


## Antique

> я так не играю...  тупо перечислять остальные здания не буду! 
> Хотя, думаю, до завтрашнего моего появление здесь кто-то более юркий проедет мимо и увидит, что за здание.


 да, это сложная загадка. Но если кто то прогуляется по району, то там есть что посмотреть. Можно зайти в домовую церковь бывшей семинарии (Аграрный университет), в церкви сохранилось резное деревянное убранство потолка. На Матросова есть жилое здание относящееся к разрушенной церкви св. Николая, в глубине квартала красивое здание в кирпичном стиле. Там же бывший городской приют - невзрачное здание с кованной лестницей производства мастерской Нудельмана (надпись хорошо читается, если подсветить). На Канатной 102 по видимому сохранившееся, но перестроенное здание артиллерийских казарм. На той же матросова есть ещё одно здание красивое здание относившееся к семинарии, рядом на проспекте Шевченко сохранился дуб-ровесник Одессы, а между Пироговской и Семинарской сохранилось несколько примечательных зданий.

----------


## Antique

> Семинарская угол Канатная, второе здание за хрущевкой по Семинарской.


 Совершенно верно! Это то самое здание! По Дубль-Гис Канатная, 97, но ни каким фасадом оно не выходит на Канатную, хотя до застройки квартала хрущёвками адрес по Канатной был более понятен.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Можно зайти в домовую церковь бывшей семинарии (Аграрный университет), в церкви сохранилось резное деревянное убранство потолка.


 Вот её-то мы тоже, было дело, отгадывали )))

А *sonyakotya*, молодец! Справилась быстрее, чем до утра ))).
Кто-то торчит её +!

----------


## Antique

> здание низкое ..... И чё-то мне кажется, что это одноэтажное вообще...


 да, здание двухэтажное,особнячок и этот фронтон самая декоративная и примечательная его часть.




> А *sonyakotya*, молодец! Справилась быстрее, чем до утра ))).


 Я уже думал ,что отгадают не ранее будущего вечера.




> Кто-то торчит её +!


 Приз я уже вручил )))

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Давайте еще что-то загадывайте...

----------


## Antique

> Давайте еще что-то загадывайте...


 пока приходят в голову только банальные варианты, вот один из них:

Ваза

----------


## OdGen

> Спасибо )))) 
> 
> 
> Не знаю, сложно ли, а может уже было, но где есть такое?


 а я знал!  :smileflag: ))

----------


## Antique

> а я знал! ))


 Я тоже подумал, что вы можете быстро отгадать эту загадку  :smileflag:   Кстати, Вы случайно не знаете, что там было до революции?

----------


## OdGen

> Я тоже подумал, что вы можете быстро отгадать эту загадку


 Я на выходных в интернете не бываю  :smileflag: . 
Вы написали сегодня в большом сообщении: "... Там же бывший городской приют - невзрачное здание с кованной лестницей производства мастерской Нудельмана (надпись хорошо читается, если подсветить). ...". Где это?



> Кстати, Вы случайно не знаете, что там было до революции?


 До революции (по крайней мере в начале 1900-х - 1910-х годов) здесь было частное домовладение, принадлежащее караимской, судя по всему, семье Аксуяк:
Аксуяк Вен. Ис. (Вениамин Исаевич?) и Иос. Вен. (Иосиф Вениаминович?), последний - секретарь женского караимского благотворительного общества. Владельцы дома по Канатной, 97, здесь же и проживали (их участок располагался по Семинарской от Канатной до пер. Трушеского (ныне Сельскохозяйственный) ).

----------


## Antique

> Вы написали сегодня в большом сообщении: "... Там же бывший городской приют - невзрачное здание с кованной лестницей производства мастерской Нудельмана (надпись хорошо читается, если подсветить). ...". Где это?


 По дубльГис адрес: переулок Матросова 1 к2. Сиротский приют обозначен на большинстве карт конца 19 - начала 20-го века. Построен где-то в 1970-х годах, если привязываться к дате постройки Коммерческого училища на Преображенской 8, ведь именно с той территории за город перебрался приют, на котором построено нынешнее здание Нархоза.

Рядом есть ещё одноэтажные постройки непонятного назначения, возможно тоже относились к приюту так как на карте прорисованы. Также в интернете в одной статье упоминаются жилые здания садового общества, но что есть что - не указано.




> до пер. Трушеского (ныне Сельскохозяйственный) ).


 Немного не так, в соответствии с картой Сельскохозяйственный переулок носил название Семинарского, а переулок Матросова назывался в прошлом Трушевского. В честь Трушевского переулок назвали видимо в честь пожертвования на строительство Николаевской церкви сиротского дома (информация с сайта http://odessa.sergekot.com/francuzskij-bulvar-chetnaya-storona-i/ , взято из отчёта "Труды и Отчет  Одесского Отдела Императорского  Российского Общества Садоводства за
1885 год").

----------


## OdGen

Спасибо!

----------


## Kshisya

> пока приходят в голову только банальные варианты, вот один из них:
> 
> Ваза


  Вот тебе и банальный вариант... Может подсказочку, одну, малюсенькую!!!

----------


## Antique

> Вот тебе и банальный вариант... Может подсказочку, одну, малюсенькую!!!


 Здание с барельефом расположено не на окраине, бареьеф достаточно больших размеров то есть заметный. Улица не самая шумная.

----------


## kravshik

Всем единомышленникам привет,занимаю пока очередь на следующую загадку..
подумайте пока не торопясь

----------


## Antique

> Всем единомышленникам привет,занимаю пока очередь на следующую загадку..
> подумайте пока не торопясь


 Ещё предыдущую не отгадали. А это сооружение наверное на водопроводной где-нибудь на Водо-насосной станции расположено? Ну или колонка для заправки паровозов водой возле ЖД вокзала.

----------


## kravshik

> Ещё предыдущую не отгадали. А это сооружение наверное на водопроводной где-нибудь на Водо-насосной станции расположено? Ну или колонка для заправки паровозов водой возле ЖД вокзала.


 я помню правила,потому и предупредил что занимаю очередь,скажу честно интересно просто самому что это может быть,потому и уже опережаю события 

немножко холодно .....не там

----------


## Trs

Для вопросов "что это может быть?" есть тема "Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять" (к сожалению, профильной "вопросительной" темы пока нет). Здесь задаются загадки, ответ на которые автору известен.

----------


## Пушкин

> Всем единомышленникам привет,занимаю пока очередь на следующую загадку..
> подумайте пока не торопясь


 11 больница?

----------


## Trs

Ваза не на Коблевской?

----------


## Antique

> Ваза не на Коблевской?


 нет, но и не очень от неё далеко.

----------


## T_Elena

а мне почему-то щепкина в голову приходит и еще Софиевская

----------


## denn-73

> Всем единомышленникам привет,занимаю пока очередь на следующую загадку..
> подумайте пока не торопясь


  Картомышевская угол Комитетской, на територии бывшего завода, всё что осталось от трубы, скорее всего котельной

----------


## Trs

Если не на Коблевской - тогда Щепкина 1 или 3. Вазу я часто видел по дороге из лицея, когда там учился, но не могу вспомнить где.

----------


## Antique

> а мне почему-то щепкина в голову приходит и еще Софиевская


 Да, Елисаветинская, теперь осталось вспомнить тот дом, где Вы видели эту лепнину )

----------


## T_Elena

> Да, Елисаветинская, теперь осталось вспомнить тот дом, где Вы видели эту лепнину )


 я  там так часто хожу (без шуток), что все дома спутались.. Но мне  кажется, что это может быть дом на углу Елисаветинской и Преображенской - вот только не могу сказать с какой стороны, там по обе стороны улицы стоят 2 красивейших дома  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> я  там так часто хожу (без шуток), что все дома спутались.. Но мне  кажется, что это может быть дом на углу Елисаветинской и Преображенской - вот только не могу сказать с какой стороны, там по обе стороны улицы стоят 2 красивейших дома


 неплохие здания, но ни одно из них не украшает эта ваза. ))

----------


## Kshisya

> Да, Елисаветинская, теперь осталось вспомнить тот дом, где Вы видели эту лепнину )


  Это дом по улице Елисаветинской №3!!!

----------


## Trs

М-м-м... А для отгадки обязательно называть Щепкина Елисаветинской? Я такой ретроград, такой ретроград... Проявите снисхождение к #20363  :smileflag:

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Если не на Коблевской - тогда Щепкина 1 или 3. Вазу я часто видел по дороге из лицея, когда там учился, но не могу вспомнить где.


 Вот,что значит учеба в ришельевском лицее...

----------


## Antique

> М-м-м... А для отгадки обязательно называть Щепкина Елисаветинской? Я такой ретроград, такой ретроград... Проявите снисхождение к #20363


 А, у Вас была отгадка, проглядел. Глазу оказалось сложно зацепиться за Щепкина. Ничего, все получат вознаграждение, но спешу заметить, что Trs отгадал первым)))

----------


## T_Elena

Что разгадываем дальше???

----------


## Trs

Ну, давайте вот это, если я ещё не выкладывал.

Откуда снято?

Подсказки будут, но не сразу, разумеется  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Увы, нет. Это вид не туда.

----------


## Antique

> это Чкалова, 86 - угол Преображенской


 Тот ли это дом?

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

не с кирхи случайно?

----------


## Trs

Дом с зелёной крышей не на Успенской. Фото не с Кирхи, но здание не так далеко от неё.

----------


## Antique

Я так подозреваю, что снимали с Молдаванки.

----------


## Trs

Не с Молдованки, но она находится достаточно недалеко.

----------


## Скрытик

С 16-этажки на Новосельского? Направление на Слободку.

----------


## Trs

Дом - дореволюционной постройки. Не на Новосельского, но близко (учитывая длину улицы ©) Вид не на Слободку,а в направлении Молдаванки.

----------


## Rain Woman

я думаю зеленые крыши это новостройки на спуске Ковалевского,
а снимали где то +- Манежная

----------


## osip

С зелеными вставками - Асташкина 19-21. Съемка, возможно, с Тираспольской/Кузнечная.

----------


## Trs

Браво. Я давно уже облюбовал площадку между 4 и 5 этажами дома Рудь для фотосъёмки. Вот, например:

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Загадывайте что-то еще...

----------


## kravshik

> Картомышевская угол Комитетской, на територии бывшего завода, всё что осталось от трубы, скорее всего котельной


 Молодец! завод "Полиграфмаш",к сожалению раздерибаненный на аренду.......там во дворике оно и стоит.....


Для ТРС - местонахождение я знаю ,вопрос был в другом ,помимо где находится?? что это еще такое ,никто так и не ответил ,значит не в курсе,а жаль,надеялся что кто-то поможет,ок,узнаем -поделюсь для интересующихся,есть тут такие .......

----------


## kravshik

Знакомый переулочек.......????

----------


## КАКАО

часнтный сектор, увы все одинаково. Может Фонтан?

----------


## Trs

Переулок уходит от Дачи Ковалевского в районе Долгой, если не ошибаюсь. Выходит на Золотой Берег.

----------


## OMF

> Переулок уходит от Дачи Ковалевского в районе Долгой, если не ошибаюсь. Выходит на Золотой Берег.


 В этом месте всего два переулка, ЕМНИП - Байдарочный (мимо интерната) и Якорный. Но оба намного шире. По крайней мере, были шире...

----------


## Trs

Я точнее сказать не могу, но через более чем похожий переулок летом ходил с Долгой к санаторию МЧС в конце Золотого Берега. В первый раз завернул в соседний, тупиковый.

----------


## victor.odessa

Напоминает улицу Ореховую, спускающуюся в овраг, а из него выходишь на 16 ст.Большого Фонтана, на круг 18 трамвая.

----------


## OMF

> Я точнее сказать не могу, но через более чем похожий переулок летом ходил с Долгой к санаторию МЧС в конце Золотого Берега. В первый раз завернул в соседний, тупиковый.


 От Долгой к пляжу идет Байдарочный. Между Долгой и Амундсена - вдоль интерната, на середине (перед лестницей) справа примыкает Якорный, внизу влево отходит Лодочный (тупик). Потом стоянка и пляж, а справа подъем к военному санаторию. Так было на моей памяти.

----------


## Antique

> вопрос был в другом ,помимо где находится?? что это еще такое ,никто так и не ответил ,значит не в курсе,а жаль,надеялся что кто-то поможет,ок,узнаем -поделюсь для интересующихся,есть тут такие .......


 В.П. Нетребский и В.В. Шерстобитов пишут в книге "Аура Молдованки ч. 2", что на месте Полиграфмаша находилась следующие предприятия: нефтяная фабрика Ланга, обойная Фабрика Тарнополя. У нефтяной фабрики был адрес - Картамышевская №1.

Будучи незнаком с технологиями производства того времени предположу, что это люк подземного резервуара - нефтехранилища или пожарного резервуара.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Это 16 Фонтана. район Ореховой...в том районе раньше ходил 19 трамвай...

----------


## kravshik

> В.П. Нетребский и В.В. Шерстобитов пишут в книге "Аура Молдованки ч. 2", что на месте Полиграфмаша находилась следующие предприятия: нефтяная фабрика Ланга, обойная Фабрика Тарнополя. У нефтяной фабрики был адрес - Картамышевская №1.
> 
> Будучи незнаком с технологиями производства того времени предположу, что это люк подземного резервуара - нефтехранилища или пожарного резервуара.


 спасибо,за варианты ....интересно....

----------


## victor.odessa

> спасибо,за варианты ....интересно....


 Да и нам интересно узнать ответ на загаданную Вами фотографию.

----------


## VikZu

Давно сюда не ходил, Переулок конечно интересный, но вот чем? Кучей песка ?  :smileflag: И в самом деле таких много....

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Ну,возможно,что автор живет в этом переулке...в этом вся загадка

----------


## Kshisya

> спасибо,за варианты ....интересно....


  Может продолжим игру?! Уважаемый  
Kravshik дайте пожалуйста правильный ответ, уже все истосковались по результату!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Может продолжим игру?! Уважаемый  
> Kravshik дайте пожалуйста правильный ответ, уже все истосковались по результату!!!!!!!!!!!


 А он теперь только к 8 марта появится с очередной загадкой и снова исчезнет.

----------


## Jorjic

Этому фото больше 50 лет. Где этот двор? 
Хотя для знатоков, думаю, затруднений не будет.

----------


## verda

Гоголя, 5?

----------


## Jorjic

> Гоголя, 5?


 Нет, но довольно близко.

----------


## Antique

> Нет, но довольно близко.


  Военный спуск?

----------


## Jorjic

> Военный спуск?


 Еще приблизились.

----------


## КАКАО

Может Военный спуск или канава?

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

школа столярского?

----------


## verda

Сабанеев мост?

----------


## Jorjic

> школа столярского?


 Нет, там двор совсем открытый и просматривается с моста.

----------


## КАКАО

на Софиевской?

----------


## Jorjic

> Сабанеев мост?


 А где ж там дворы?

----------


## Jorjic

> на Софиевской?


 Нет, это уже дальше от цели.

----------


## Antique

Тогда Воронцовский переулок? Или дворец Толстого (дом Учёных)?

----------


## Maksy

пер. Некрасова

----------


## Jorjic

Не Воронцовский и не Некрасова. И вообще не переулок.

----------


## КАКАО

на Приморской))

----------


## Jorjic

> на Приморской))


 Нет, далеко. Боюсь, что сейчас узнать этот двор трудно. Мне казалось, что он упоминался в книге Синявера, поэтому сказал, что загадка легкая. Но я ошибся, он там не упоминается.

----------


## Antique

А Екатерининская площадь ещё дальше?

----------


## Trs

С очень большими сомнениями - Екатерининская, 4 (не ручаюсь за точность номера, один из первых домов от площади). Но разве что арки - всё остальное отличается. И существенно отличается.

----------


## Jorjic

> С очень большими сомнениями - Екатерининская, 4 (не ручаюсь за точность номера, один из первых домов от площади). Но разве что арки - всё остальное отличается. И существенно отличается.


 Да, арки там замечательные, каждый раз проходя любуюсь этой перспективой. Но это не тот двор. 
Но тоже очень близко.

----------


## VHana

Может Гаванная или Дерибасовская - проходной двор на Екатерининскую и Ланжероновскую

----------


## Jorjic

> Может Гаванная или Дерибасовская - проходной двор на Екатерининскую и Ланжероновскую


 Уже совсем близко. Особенно от проходного двора дома Вагнера. Да и с Гаванной тоже совсем близко.

----------


## Antique

Ланжероновская?

№26 или №28?

----------


## VHana

район Думской, Археологический музей

----------


## Trs

Скорее всего Ланжероновская, 28 - во дворе №26 такого я не припоминаю. Дворы дома Скаржинской - колодцы, двор углового дома выходит на спортплощадку школы.

----------


## victor.odessa

Это не внутренний дворик краеведческого музея на Гаванной,4?

----------


## Jorjic

> Скорее всего Ланжероновская, 28 - во дворе №26 такого я не припоминаю.


 Да, это Ланжероновская, 28.

----------


## Antique

> Да, это Ланжероновская, 28.


 А, значит когда-то в одной из тем этот дворик упоминался. Я вид не запомнил, но пометка посетить это место была.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот такой двор. Попробуете отгадать?

----------


## T_Elena

шикарный дворик  :smileflag:  софиевскую  напоминает ту часть которая к пересыпскому мосту уходит
и еще где-то в центре такое видела, не могу пока вспомнить где

----------


## Maksy

Предположу кузнечную

----------


## Trs

Попробуем. Новосельского, почти на углу с Торговой?

----------


## Jorjic

Все мимо. Это не центр города. Но дом "именной" (с табличкой владельца).

----------


## shmidt-ua

ген. Цветаева - Мечникова - Высокий переулок ?  Бывшая богодельня ?

----------


## Jorjic

> ген. Цветаева - Мечникова - Высокий переулок ?  Бывшая богодельня ?


 Да, район этот. Про богадельню, к сожалению, не знаю. Но этот дом явно не богадельня, а собственный дом.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Очевидно,что дом расположен углом.Справа видны большие окна подъезда.Скорее всего со стороны этого двора был вход на черный вход.Парадный(и наверное функционирующий) расположен на перпендикулярной улице,где вход в предполагаемый двор...предположу,что это Болгарская...

----------


## Старая яхна

Высокий переулок дом 2 - угол Болгарская

----------


## Trs

Адмирала Лазарева. Видел этот (или, всё-таки, похожий?) двор из 11 трамвая на подъезде к Высокому переулку от Алексеевской. Табличка присутствует, но заляпана извёсткой (может, уже очистили). Тридцатые номера по нечётной стороне приблизительно. Это дворовый флигель, лицевой ниже.

----------


## Kshisya

Б. Хмельницкого...

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Еще есть предположение,что Мясоедовская

----------


## КАКАО

Это пер.Высокий2

----------


## Jorjic

> Высокий переулок - Болгарская


 Да, это Высокий переулок угол Болгарской. Формальный адрес Высокий пер.2. На доме табличка - Дом доктора Б.Г.Рейделя.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Тогда давайте нам конфеты...

----------


## КАКАО

фото не давнее, жалко в темку поздно зашла

----------


## Jorjic

Конфеты раздал. Фото, действительно, сделано совсем недавно, в начале лета.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Тогда загадывайте что-то новое....

----------


## Jorjic

> Тогда загадывайте что-то новое....


 Много сладкого вредно. Говорят, может слипнуться.

----------


## Trs

Вот такая довольно несложная загадка - где же этот дом, принадлежавший господину Теперу?

----------


## КАКАО

нуу! Это для знатаков))

----------


## Trs

Мне казалось, что с появлением "Брам Одеси" задача значительно упростилась - не думаю, что составители бы обошли вниманием такую решётку (но книги нет и с уверенностью сказать не могу)

----------


## mlch

> Вот такая довольно несложная загадка - где же этот дом, принадлежавший господину Теперу?


 Книжный переулок 5

----------


## Trs

Верно. Получите причитающееся.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Никогда бы не угадал....потому как не знал....

----------


## Antique

пока зайдёшь на форум уже пучок загадок отгадать успеют  :smileflag: 




> Мне казалось, что с появлением "Брам Одеси" задача значительно упростилась - не думаю, что составители бы обошли вниманием такую решётку (но книги нет и с уверенностью сказать не могу)


 Ну там уклон на узоры, а вот Нетребский не забыл в "Ауре одесских переулков" упомянуть о надписи.

----------


## Kshisya

Вот такой вот домик. На какой улице он находится, и под каким номером?!

----------


## Antique

> Вот такой вот домик. На какой улице он находится, и под каким номером?!
> 
> Вложение 2294699


  Улица Литературная, 8. Особняк построен архитектором Ландесманом.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Улица Литературная, 8. Особняк построен архитектором Ландесманом.


 а кому он принадлежал и что в нем располагалось???

----------


## Kshisya

> Улица Литературная, 8. Особняк построен архитектором Ландесманом.


  Литературная, точно! Вы знали! Но не №8!

----------


## Antique

> Литературная, точно! Вы знали! Но не №8!


 А, 16-й номер.




> а кому он принадлежал и что в нем располагалось???


 Дом, безусловно, дачный, судя по архитектуре - деревянные мансарды, башенка. Дачи на 9-йстанции фонтана были издавна, только почти ничего не сохранилось. Эта дача единственная яркой архитектуры, также видел ещё два одноэтажных здания, похожих на старинные, но выразительностью они не отличаются. 

На углу Литературной и Красных Зорь в глубине участка есть ещё одноэтажное здание с крестом над входом непонятного года постройки, но я не стал пробираться вглубь, чтобы рассмотреть поближе.

----------


## Kshisya

> А, 16-й номер.
> 
> 
> Дом, безусловно, дачный, судя по архитектуре - деревянные мансарды, башенка. Дачи на 9-йстанции фонтана были издавна, только почти ничего не сохранилось. Эта дача единственная яркой архитектуры, также видел ещё два одноэтажных здания, похожих на старинные, но выразительностью они не отличаются. На углу Литературной и Красных Зорь в глубине участка есть ещё одноэтажное здание с крестом над входом непонятного года постройки, но я не стал пробираться вглубь, чтобы рассмотреть поближе.


  Все правильно! Получите Ваше вознаграждение! Может загадаете что нибудь еще?!

----------


## Antique

> Все правильно! Получите Ваше вознаграждение! Может загадаете что нибудь еще?!


 Спасибо ) Может быть немного позднее.

----------


## Antique

Загадка:

----------


## Дедушка Ау

скорее всего здание нежилое...

----------


## T_Elena

это случайно не на Пастера??

----------


## Antique

> это случайно не на Пастера??


 точно не там.

----------


## Trs

Тираспольская?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Успенская?

----------


## Antique

> Тираспольская?


 


> Успенская?


  нет )

----------


## Jorjic

А может Пантелеймоновская?

----------


## T_Elena

Ришельевская???

----------


## Ellsara

А это случаем не 26 школа?

----------


## Antique

> Ришельевская???


 


> А может Пантелеймоновская?


 Пока никто не угадал.

----------


## Kshisya

Пушкинская?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Есть соображение,что это Бунина.....или Новосельского...

----------


## Antique

> А это случаем не 26 школа?


 


> Пушкинская?


 


> Есть соображение,что это Бунина.....или Новосельского...


 Пока нет.

----------


## Antique

Но Бунина находиться к искомой улице ближе, чем прочие последние варианты.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

а не канатная ли это???

----------


## Kshisya

Жуковского...

----------


## Trs

Пантелеймоновская и Успенская пересекают Канатную => Бунина не может быть ближе них. По карте получается, что Жуковского и дальше, но Тираспольская и Бунина одинаково близки к Жуковского, значит речь идёт о Греческой и далее.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

а это не переулок Нахимова???

----------


## Antique

> значит речь идёт о Греческой и далее.


 Хорошо вычислили, это Греческая, осталось найти здание.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

рядом со строгановским мостом

----------


## Antique

> рядом со строгановским мостом


 рядом. А где именно?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Ой,нет...это по-моему милиции здание

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> рядом. А где именно?


 нечетная сторона...рыдом с новым зданием....

----------


## Antique

> нечетная сторона...рыдом с новым зданием....


  Ну в общем-то правильный ориентир. Это 7-й номер.

----------


## Таньча

Первый раз увидела тему.Супер темка,создатель умница.Будем лучше знать свой город

----------


## Дедушка Ау

УУУХХХХ...нУ хоть что-то отгадал...

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Ну в общем-то правильный ориентир. Это 7-й номер.


 спасибо...

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Жутко хочется еще чего-то новенького....

----------


## Jorjic

> Жутко хочется еще чего-то новенького....


 Ну, раз хочется, получите

----------


## verda

Старое фото начала Софиевской, у выхода на бульвар?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Ну, раз хочется, получите


 мрачняк )) часом не в районе ZOO?

----------


## Kshisya

> Ну, раз хочется, получите


  р-н завода "Краян"?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Старое фото начала Софиевской, у выхода на бульвар?


 скорее всего Вы правы....

----------


## Pumik

> скорее всего Вы правы....


 та нет))) это 11 фонтана, Ванный переулок

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> та нет))) это 11 фонтана, Ванный переулок


 хаха....и Ваша версия тоже похожа на правду...

----------


## Дедушка Ау

А не стена ли это 2 Христианского кладбища???

----------


## Antique

> хаха....и Ваша версия тоже похожа на правду...


 Это и есть правда. Моские ванны, архитектор Меснер. На Фонтане было три курортных центра - Аркадия, 10-я станция и 16-я станция. В каждом таком центре было своё водолечебное заведение. В Аркадии купальни превращены в отель "Морской". На 10-й станции, как видим, просто разрушаются, а амбулатория Бродской, на 16-й, продаётся под что-то далёкое от водолечения.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Ну,загадывайте еще.....

----------


## Jorjic

> та нет))) это 11 фонтана, Ванный переулок


 Таки да.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

загадывайте

----------


## Kshisya

Просим! Просим! Загадку на форум!

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну,загадывайте еще.....


 Вот ненасытные. Ну, ладно, тут уже как то загадывалось нечто подобное. Попробуем еще раз. Думаю, что это конюшня во дворе собственного дома.

----------


## Kshisya

Р-н Старопортофранковской?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

По-моему это Княжеская

----------


## Jorjic

Пока мимо.

----------


## Kshisya

Это Молдованка?

----------


## Jorjic

> Это Молдованка?


 Нет, это центр города. Приличный собственный дом с конюшней и даже, насколько я знаю, с домашней церковью.

----------


## Pumik

> Нет, это центр города. Приличный собственный дом с конюшней и даже, насколько я знаю, с домашней церковью.


 да,да, кажется, обсуждалось месяц-два назад, в соседней теме.

----------


## Ellsara

> да,да, кажется, обсуждалось месяц-два назад, в соседней теме.


 Упоминалась Пушкинская, 19 в связи с конюшней и большим количеством львов в прошлом и Удельный переулок в связи с церковью (по крайней мере, у меня заметка, что надо посетить)...

----------


## Jorjic

> Упоминалась Пушкинская, 19 в связи с конюшней и большим количеством львов в прошлом и Удельный переулок в связи с церковью (по крайней мере, у меня заметка, что надо посетить)...


 Нет, это все не там. Церковь имеется в виду домовая, т.е. устроенная внутри дома.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Чутье мне подсказывает,что это молдаванка...возможно улицы 10 апреля,Южная,Градоначальницкая,Прохоровская

----------


## Jorjic

> Чутье мне подсказывает,что это молдаванка...возможно улицы 10 апреля,Южная,Градоначальницкая,Прохоровская


 Чутье Вас обманывает. Я уже говорил вчера, что это центр города.

----------


## Maksy

Преображенская/Софиевская

----------


## Jorjic

> Преображенская/Софиевская


 Точно. Вот этот дом.

Окна домовой церкви заботливо и со вкусом украшены симпатичным балкончиком.

----------


## Antique

> Точно. Вот этот дом.
> 
> Окна домовой церкви заботливо и со вкусом украшены симпатичным балкончиком.


 Симпатичный балкончик остался только возле эркера, на остальных надстроены какие-то халабуды. А что сейчас в домовой церкви, квартира?

----------


## Jorjic

> Симпатичный балкончик остался только возле эркера, на остальных надстроены какие-то халабуды. А что сейчас в домовой церкви, квартира?


 Наверное, я там никогда не был. Да и не хотелось бы мне встречаться с авторами этого балкончика.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Ух ты, удивительное дело...а я даже додуматься не мог,что это Софиевская 34...как раз в этой квартире живет наша знакомая.И как раз владеет этим балкончиком.Ну,там большая коммунальная квартира,которая состоит по-моему из 6 соседей.Некторые сделали свои кухни и ванные(как она),но туалет общий.Это большая комната с высокими потолками.Именно из=-за этой высоты она не хотела расселяться из это коммуны.Там почти все были согласны,а она ни в какую....с моей точки зрения лучше жить где угодно,но со своим туалетом и прочими удобствами,чем в коммуне.Тем более,что соседи там убивались друг с другом...

----------


## Jorjic

Вот такая немного странная загадка. Я не знаю что это, знаю только где. Судя по тому, что я читал на форуме, найдется кто-то, кто скажет мне что это. Но пока надо угадать где.

----------


## T_Elena

может район ипподрома??

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вот такая немного странная загадка. Я не знаю что это, знаю только где. Судя по тому, что я читал на форуме, найдется кто-то, кто скажет мне что это. Но пока надо угадать где.


 Судя по тому, что трава не вытоптана, это точно не центр города. Это может быть Слободка, Воронцовка, Мельницы, Александровка, Черноморка...

----------


## Скрытик

Нечто похожее было в парке Шевченко, на Астрономической обсерватории. Но не точно такое.

----------


## BORISOFF

Это не район 411-й батареи?

----------


## Jorjic

Конечно, не центр города. Пожалуй, дальше всех от цели 411-я.

----------


## T_Elena

> Конечно, не центр города. Пожалуй, дальше всех от цели 411-я.


 а ближе всех к цели??

----------


## Jorjic

> а ближе всех к цели??


 Пожалуй что парк Шевченко.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

я вообще думала написать, что это стена, за которой кладбище... у раз р-н парка Шевченко ближе... то наверно моя версия пролетает ))

----------


## SaMoVar

Областной тубдиспанцер?

----------


## Kshisya

Р-н склонов Трассы здоровья, скорее даже санатория "Россия" или р-н ботанического сада?!

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Мне кажется,что это район Французского бульвара...

----------


## Jorjic

> Р-н склонов Трассы здоровья, скорее даже санатория "Россия" или р-н ботанического сада?!


 Нет, это было бы слишком просто. Там нет таких старых построек или построек неизвестного назначения. Конечно, за исключением захваченных нуворишами до поры до времени анонимными.
Могу сказать, что, как мне кажется, это район редко посещаемый "нормальными" людьми. Хотя до него рукой подать.

----------


## Jorjic

> Мне кажется,что это район Французского бульвара...


 Ну что Вы? Каждый камушек Франбуля описан и учтен знатоками.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

а не район это бывшего Парка Ильича??? или  2 Христианское кладбище....

----------


## Pumik

Артиллерийский парк, стена военной части

----------


## Pumik

ну, очень похоже на кладбище  или еврейское, или зоопарк и преображенский парк. К тому что уже кто-то писал, про еврейское могу добавить,про городское кладбище: спрашиваю у мамочек, "как можно водить детей в зоопарк, зная, что это закатанное в асфальт кладбище?", мне отвечают, "ну и что, что теперь животных не смотреть?"

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> ну, очень похоже на кладбище  или еврейское, или зоопарк и преображенский парк. К тому что уже кто-то писал, про еврейское могу добавить,про городское кладбище: спрашиваю у мамочек, "как можно водить детей в зоопарк, зная, что это закатанное в асфальт кладбище?", мне отвечают, "ну и что, что теперь животных не смотреть?"


 Там не вся территория зоопарка была под кладбищем....большая часть-это парк и то,что выходило на Чумку..в том числе и по-моему под школой,хотя не уверен....

----------


## Jorjic

Нет, это подальше от центра.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

есть подозрение,что это слободка

----------


## Pumik

> Там не вся территория зоопарка была под кладбищем....большая часть-это парк и то,что выходило на Чумку..в том числе и по-моему под школой,хотя не уверен....


 под школой, если не ошибаюсь часть с еврейскими захоронениями, и вот тот фрагмент забора с окнами очень впечатляюще выглядит по сей день, причем с SaMoVaRом, в свое время, мы даже пытались заглянуть за стену, там такой "курятник" достроен, живут люди... А под автостанцией мусульманская часть. Точно, не помню. Где-то, когда-то, была карта, на которой была разбивка городского кладбища на зоны.

----------


## Jorjic

> есть подозрение,что это слободка


 Подозрение неправильное. Тем более, Слободка совсем не редко посещаемый район.

----------


## Pumik

Пересыпь

----------


## Jorjic

> Пересыпь


 О! Начинаем приближаться.

----------


## Kshisya

Р-н Судоремонтного завода?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Это по-моему улицы паралельные Черноморского казачества...Район ул Церковной  вот тот район...

----------


## Kshisya

Мясной комбинат, скотобойня! Но вариант р-на судоремонтного завода тоже не исключаю.

----------


## Pumik

> О! Начинаем приближаться.


 Куяльник? но такой стены не помню...
за полями орошения?

----------


## Jorjic

Ну где ж там такие нетронутые травы?

----------


## Jorjic

> Куяльник? но такой стены не помню...
> за полями орошения?


 Совсем близко.

----------


## Pumik

> Совсем близко.


 ну там, только между ними Жевахова гора)

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Поселок Большевик за переездом??? от Ярмарочной площади...какие-то улицы.....в район завода Большевик???

----------


## Дедушка Ау

не исключено,что в районе авторынка...

----------


## mlch

> Там не вся территория зоопарка была под кладбищем....большая часть-это парк и то,что выходило на Чумку..в том числе и по-моему под школой,хотя не уверен....


  Вся.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Вся.


 спорить не буду...

----------


## Jorjic

> ну там, только между ними Жевахова гора)


 Таки приехали! Это Жевахова гора. Вот этот домик на карте

Помогите, не могу вознаградить* Pumik* за правильный ответ.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Не хочется Вас обижать,но очень своеобразная загадка...

----------


## Kshisya

> Нет, это было бы слишком просто. Там нет таких старых построек или построек неизвестного назначения. Конечно, за исключением захваченных нуворишами до поры до времени анонимными.
> Могу сказать, что, как мне кажется, это район редко посещаемый "нормальными" людьми. Хотя до него рукой подать.


 А расскажите пожалуйста почему этот район является редко посещаемый "нормальными" людьми?

----------


## Kshisya

> Таки приехали! Это Жевахова гора. Вот этот домик на карте
> 
> Помогите, не могу вознаградить* Pumik* за правильный ответ.


  Pumik за правильный ответ вознаграждение поставила!

----------


## Pumik

> Не хочется Вас обижать,но очень своеобразная загадка...


 чего? хорошая загадка, а еще загадочнее почему такой большой участок вокруг не застроен... биоэнергетика?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Давайте сфотографируем тогда  стены частного дома и будем загадывать где он находится???

----------


## Jorjic

> А расскажите пожалуйста почему этот район является редко посещаемый "нормальными" людьми?


 Отвечу по-нашему, вопросом на вопрос. Когда Вы в последний раз были на Жеваховой горе?

----------


## Jorjic

> Давайте сфотографируем тогда  стены частного дома и будем загадывать где он находится???


 А кто Вам сказал, что это частный дом?
Кстати, если эта стена очень своеобразная, то почему бы и нет?
И еще. Очень многие раритетные дома в Одессе уже есть и скоро будут частными. Так что, изъять их из обращения?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Отвечу по-нашему, вопросом на вопрос. Когда Вы в последний раз были на Жеваховой горе?


 Но,кто-то же из людей живет на Жеваховой горе??? Нельзя же их априори причислить к "не нормальным"

----------


## Pumik

> Давайте сфотографируем тогда  стены частного дома и будем загадывать где он находится???


 не, ну тут явно не просто частный дом, постройка дореволюционная. К примеру, Вам могу положить одну фотографию, по дороге к Жеваховой горе, но вы в жизни не скажите, что на ней забор - остаток стены храма, если вы это не знаете. А место угадаете  и спросите, а что тут такого.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Дайте загадаем еще что-то....

----------


## Kshisya

> Отвечу по-нашему, вопросом на вопрос. Когда Вы в последний раз были на Жеваховой горе?


 Я там вообще никогда не была, но не обидятся ли на Вас люди живущие там поблизости?!

----------


## Pumik

> Но,кто-то же из людей живет на Жеваховой горе??? Нельзя же их априори причислить к "не нормальным"


  наверное, имелось в виду "ненормальные" в хорошем смысле слова?)

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Я там вообще никогда не была, но не обидятся ли на Вас люди живущие там поблизости?!


 Будем надеяться,что слух о существовании "Одесского форума" еще не просочился в район Жеваховой горы...

----------


## Pumik

> Я там вообще никогда не была, но не обидятся ли на Вас люди живущие там поблизости?!


 


> Будем надеяться,что слух о существовании "Одесского форума" еще не просочился в район Жеваховой горы...


 а вы знаете в чем "ненормальность" Жеваховой горы?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> наверное, имелось в виду "ненормальные" в хорошем смысле слова?)


 Знаете,хочу рассказать анекдот несколько не в тему...."Абрам,а ты знаешь,что Мойша оказался гомосексуалистом".."что ты говоришь,взял деньги в долг и не отдает???   " Нет, я в хорошем смысле"........вот я не могу понять,как можно быть ненормальным в хорошем смысле..... можно быть странным,загадочным,непонятным.....

----------


## Jorjic

> Но,кто-то же из людей живет на Жеваховой горе??? Нельзя же их априори причислить к "не нормальным"


 В том то и дело, что это ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ дом на Жеваховой горе. Я в последнее время там иногда бываю и практически не встречаю людей, очень редко. Это местами почти нетронутая целинная степь. Иногда остатки каких-то военных сооружений. Впечатление ошеломляющее.
Вот вид с Жеваховой горы на город. Вызывает именно такое ощущение "телячьего восторга".

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Извините,но если Вы не встречаете там людей это не означает,что их там нет....

----------


## Kshisya

> а вы знаете в чем "ненормальность" Жеваховой горы?


  Жевахова гора является археологическим обьектом, там велись, а может и продолжаются раскопки; также там находятся курганные могильники и катакомбы; также ученые писали о  разломе в земной коре с сильным геомагнитным или как-то так излучением; ну так же рассказывают, что именно там чаще всего видят НЛО, и проводятся различные окультные ритуалы!

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Давайте будем загадывать загадки поближе к цивилизации....

----------


## SaMoVar

Жевахову гору не застраивают ибо это археологический памятник. Который, большей частью, угроблен заводом и расширением кольцевой...

----------


## Jorjic

> ...вот я не могу понять,как можно быть ненормальным в хорошем смысле...


 Тут я Вам, к сожалению, ничем помочь не могу.

----------


## Jorjic

> Извините,но если Вы не встречаете там людей это не означает,что их там нет....


 Аналогичный вывод - если я встречаю в городе людей, то это не значит, что они там есть. В каком-то смысле Вы правы.

----------


## Jorjic

> Давайте будем загадывать загадки поближе к цивилизации....


 А кто ж Вам мешает? Вперед!

----------


## Antique

> В том то и дело, что это ЕДИНСТВЕННЫЙ дом на Жеваховой горе.


  По Нетребскому там должен был остаться особнячок. Но это здание что-то не сильно похоже. Какой-то грустный особнячок получается.

----------


## Pumik

дело пахнет керосином...

----------


## Дедушка Ау

вот потому давайте отгадывать что-то новое....

----------


## Jorjic

> По Нетребскому там должен был остаться особнячок. Но это здание что-то не сильно похоже. Какой-то грустный особнячок получается.


 Не думаю, что такой уж грустный. Это тыльная сторона. А с фасада там большущий сад, закрывающий весь немаленький дом и загородка из колючей проволоки.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

а кому же там лазить,если людей нет вокруг???

----------


## Antique

> а кому же там лазить,если людей нет вокруг???


 Глушь - любимое место криминала.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

загадайте нам еще что-то новое,пожалуйста...

----------


## SaMoVar

Давайте такое попробуем..

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Район Парка Шевченко??? Была мысль что это Обсерваторный переулок,Купальный переулок...

----------


## Antique

> Давайте такое попробуем..


  Байдарочный переулок, угол Якорного переулка.

----------


## Jorjic

Даже никаких идей нет, слишком много новостроя. Но фонарь просто сногсшибательный. Нельзя ли его покрупнее?

----------


## SaMoVar

Antique 
Совершенно правильный ответ. Не могу поставить плюсик.
Фонарь поищу - вроде был...

Вот такое есть. Ловите.

Жаль, что такой красивый домик так изуродовали... Но фонарь - это да!

----------


## Jorjic

> Antique 
> Совершенно правильный ответ. Не могу поставить плюсик.
> Фонарь поищу - вроде был...
> Жаль, что такой красивый домик так изуродовали... Но фонарь - это да!


 Плюсик *Antique* поставил.
При ближайшем рассмотрении у меня сложилось впечатление, что сам фонарь - новодел, а вот кронштейн с раньшего времени. Надо будет съездить посмотреть. Вот зиму перезимуем...

----------


## SaMoVar

Оргстекло - новодельное. Фонарь - возможно тоже. При ближайшем рассмотрении.

----------


## Antique

> Плюсик *Antique* поставил.


 Спасибо, у меня теперь даже два плюса, так как Trs тоже добавил.

----------


## Kshisya

Я знаю где это! А Вы?!

----------


## Trs

А я, к сожалению, нет, но думаю, что в окрестностях Французского бульвара.

----------


## Antique

> Я знаю где это! А Вы?!              
> 
> Вложение 2311909


 Впервые вижу это здание. Для разнообразия - Пересыпь.

----------


## Kshisya

И Французский б-р и р-н Пересыпи - мимо! И даже холодно!

----------


## Скрытик

Слободка?

----------


## lanos7

Это не на территории санатория на Фонтанской дороге?

----------


## КАКАО

если еще стоят такие руины то это явно не престижный район

----------


## Antique

Люстдорф?

----------


## Kshisya

> Это не на территории санатория на Фонтанской дороге?


  Горячо!

----------


## Antique

Санаторий Горького?

----------


## vinny jones

> Санаторий Горького?


 тоже подумал о нем...

----------


## lanos7

Санаторий Черное море, Дачный пер. 2.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Очень похоже на правду...Если нет,то 10 ст фонтана....

----------


## Kshisya

> Санаторий Горького?


 Antique! Вы как всегда правы! В награду Вам кроме конфетки, еще два снимка того же здания! Как Вы считаете, что это было?

----------


## Kshisya

У меня закончились конфетки, добавьте, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь Antique за меня!!!

----------


## lanos7

> У меня закончились конфетки, добавьте, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь Antique за меня!!!


 Добавил.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Antique! Вы как всегда правы! В награду Вам кроме конфетки, еще два снимка того же здания! Как Вы считаете, что это было?
> 
> Вложение 2312480 Вложение 2312481


 По-моему,это летний кинотеатр или что-то типа актового зала....

----------


## Pumik

да, это летний кинотеатр, как всегда, пострадавший от пожара с целью последующей дележки.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> да, это летний кинотеатр, как всегда, пострадавший от пожара с целью последующей дележки.


 Ну,может я не по теме,но считаю,что кинотеатры такого уровня сами себя изжили.

----------


## Kshisya

> да, это летний кинотеатр, как всегда, пострадавший от пожара с целью последующей дележки.


  Да согласна! А до летнего кинотеатра, что там было?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Ну,этот санаторий проектировался уже в советское время...и до летнеготк интеатра был все тот же кинотеатр

----------


## Pumik

> Ну,может я не по теме,но считаю,что кинотеатры такого уровня сами себя изжили.


  ну, опять вы ставите в неловкое положение с ответом)




> Да согласна! А до летнего кинотеатра, что там было?


 это может ответить форумчанин, который знает про санаторий Горького все и не только про него.

----------


## Antique

> Да согласна! А до летнего кинотеатра, что там было?


 Тут в общем то уже сказали то, о чём подумал я. Может это был просто театр, сцена на которой можно было организовывать выступления или показывать кино.




> Добавил.


 Благодарю! )

----------


## Kshisya

> ну, опять вы ставите в неловкое положение с ответом)
> 
> 
> это может ответить форумчанин, который знает про санаторий Горького все и не только про него.


  А кто же этот "волшебник"? Мне кажется, что здание постарше будет советской власти! На первом снимке, "загадке" это более заметно!

----------


## Antique

> А кто же этот "волшебник"? Мне кажется, что здание постарше будет советской власти!


 На первом фото оно выглядит как дореволюционное, рокайльные завитушки весьма изящны, но спереди оно очень уж советское. Так как элементами барокко увлекались и в 1950-х, то вполне могла быть такая стилизация. И потом в ограде сталинских времён повторяется тот же мотив, что и на первом фото.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Указанный санаторий проектировался в советское время...там не могло ничего быть,кроме  строений сталинской архитектуры...

----------


## Pumik

> Указанный санаторий проектировался в советское время...там не могло ничего быть,кроме  строений сталинской архитектуры...


  нет

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Слушаем Вашу версию тогда...

----------


## SaMoVar

Блин, я сразу узнал санаторий Горького - разрушенный кинозал...

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

OdGen,

наверно, скорее, в тему дома одессы, но раз вы сейчас здесь - давно хотел Вас спросить  -а история здания фабрики Воровского известна?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

а я вспомнила, что у меня пару загадок с лета лежит (фото делалось для других целей - не для топика, но думаю, будет интересно) )))
насчём-с..Вложение 2313977

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Скорее всего дворовой флигель...предположу,что район Дерибасовской

----------


## OdGen

> OdGen,
> 
> наверно, скорее, в тему дома одессы, но раз вы сейчас здесь - давно хотел Вас спросить  -а история здания фабрики Воровского известна?


 Очень может быть что и известна, но мне не приходилось этим вопросом интересоваться. Меня больше интересуют биографии отдельных одесских личностей, и как следствие - домов, где они жили.

----------


## T_Elena

а может район Княжеской (за новым рынком) или Баранова??

----------


## Antique

> а история здания фабрики Воровского известна?


 А какое здание имеется ввиду? На Ильфа и Петрова - на вид 1980-е. Кажется когда-то фабрика располагалась в здании бывшего частного ломбарда. По ломбарду у меня тоже давно крутится вопрос, зачем нужно было такое огромное здание. И правда ли, что как пишет Пилявский, часть здания со стороны Польской улицы принадлежала Севастопуло и в нёй же размещалось общество помощи бедным.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

вот и , я тоже думаю, для каких целей строилось здание в таком тяжёлом архитектурном стиле?

----------


## Pumik

Базарная за Заславского

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Тогда возможно,что Базарная 77 85 или Треугольный перелок(Утесова)

----------


## Antique

> вот и , я тоже думаю, для каких целей строилось здание в таком тяжёлом архитектурном стиле?


 Это просто у архитектора такой тяжёлый архитектурный стиль. Обыкновенный доходный дом в его руках превращается в рыцаря, закованного в латы. Конечно здания построенные Прохаской очень просторные и престижные. А то что ломбард видимо захотел подчеркнуть свою солидность - на фасаде даты 1886 и 1905 (год постройки здания) и обусловило выбор архитектора и чрезвычайную монументальность постройки. Тут скорее всего нужно знать историю ломбарда, его род деятельности, так как возможно заведение занималось и банковской деятельностью, тогда размеры здания были бы понятны.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

так что это быо просто доходный дом и со стороны польской ломбард??

----------


## OdGen

И со стороны Бунина, и со стороны Польской владельцем дома значилось Акционерное общество "Одесский частный ломбард".

----------


## Antique

> так что это быо просто доходный дом и со стороны польской ломбард??


 Если бы можно было попасть во внутрь... Но там на лестнице будка с охранником - в результате на второй этаж попасть не удалось. Также заявил, что внутри банк (на двери миниатюрная наклейка Райфайзена), но тем не менее он спросил "вам к кому", так что возможно там находится и офисный центр.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

тогда действительно нехилый такой ломбард, . всё таки не очень верится,.  .

----------


## OdGen

Не могут справочники так ошибаться все сразу  :smileflag: . Их ведь и не много было - городской и этот, с центральным офисом по Кондратенко/Польской и многочисленными отделениями по городу. 
Тем более, что там много каких операций производили  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> тогда действительно нехилый такой ломбард, . всё таки не очень верится,.  .


 Почему? Бывший Земской банк на Садовой тоже огромное здание. И Общество взаимного кредита на Пушкинской меньше, но такое же монументальное.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

Спасибо!! очень интересно

----------


## Antique

> Не могут справочники так ошибаться все сразу . Их ведь и не много было - городской и этот, с центральным офисом по Кондратенко/Польской и многочисленными отделениями по городу. 
> Тем более, что там много каких операций производили


 Очень интересно. После прочтения рекламы в голову пришла мысль, что при таком ассортименте предметы для продажи могли выставляться в залах, наподобие музейных экспонатов.

----------


## OdGen

да, вероятно, Вы правы.

----------


## vinny jones

> вот и , я тоже думаю, для каких целей строилось здание в таком тяжёлом архитектурном стиле?


 


> И со стороны Бунина, и со стороны Польской владельцем дома значилось Акционерное общество "Одесский частный ломбард".


 если не ошибаюсь, оно изначально строилось как амбар или что-то в этом роде (иными словами, для хранения зерна), поэтому и стены такие массивные - защита от влаги и грызунов... но могу ошибаться...

----------


## Antique

> если не ошибаюсь, оно изначально строилось как амбар или что-то в этом роде (иными словами, для хранения зерна), поэтому и стены такие массивные - защита от влаги и грызунов... но могу ошибаться...


 В 1905-м уже не практиковалась постройка зерновых складов в центре города. Версия возможна, если здание перестроили ид более раннего, постройки 1830-х годов. До постройки ломбарда на том месте было другое здание, но на фото плохо видно.
http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=105&pid=3067#top_display_media

По справочнику "Вся Одесса 1899" на том же месте находился ломбард ( вероятно  с 1886-го года как указано на современном здании). Значит на фото - старое здание Ломбарда. На зерновой склад это здание не очень похоже, но сложно судить по немногим доступным фрагментам.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

ой, ребята, щас разберусь, где тут по моей загадке, а где нет и отпишусь

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Скорее всего дворовой флигель...предположу,что район Дерибасовской


 нескромный флигель получается - домик-то 2хэтажный и немаленький )) но! дроворой, тут вы правы!




> а может район Княжеской (за новым рынком) или Баранова??


 как- то совсем далеко




> Базарная за Заславского


 нэт 




> Тогда возможно,что Базарная 77 85 или Треугольный перелок(Утесова)


 тоже нет.

Вобщем, территориально, первая версия ближе всего

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> нескромный флигель получается - домик-то 2хэтажный и немаленький )) но! дроворой, тут вы правы!
> 
> 
> 
> как- то совсем далеко
> 
> 
> 
> нэт 
> ...


 А район Пастера????

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> А район Пастера????

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Вложение 2318367

а это обратная сторона медали (вернее, того же дворика)

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Вложение 2318367
> 
> а это обратная сторона медали (вернее, того же дворика)


 Неужели молдаванка???

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Нет, конечно! как можно уходить в обратную сторону от места назачения, если при наличии Дерибасовской, Княжеской и Базарной (Заславского, Утёсова), именно Дерибасовская определена как бижайшая к месту загадки точка?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Гоголя...

----------


## Tancovschitsa

о, выбрались с молдованки, вернулись в центр. Ещё погуляйте  :smileflag:

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Видно ночьюя плохо соображаю...

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Видно ночьюя плохо соображаю...


 просто ночью хуже видно ))

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Ну,я же не ночной маньяк....

----------


## Jorjic

Что-то удивительно знакомое. А может быть это Казарменный переулок (Некрасова) возле Преображенской?

----------


## vinny jones

Пушкинская?

----------


## Antique

Садовая?

----------


## OdGen

> В 1905-м уже не практиковалась постройка зерновых складов в центре города. Версия возможна, если здание перестроили ид более раннего, постройки 1830-х годов. До постройки ломбарда на том месте было другое здание, но на фото плохо видно.
> http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=105&pid=3067#top_display_media
> 
> По справочнику "Вся Одесса 1899" на том же месте находился ломбард ( вероятно  с 1886-го года как указано на современном здании). Значит на фото - старое здание Ломбарда. На зерновой склад это здание не очень похоже, но сложно судить по немногим доступным фрагментам.


 я того же мнения.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Пушкинская?


  есть такое дело! Теперь ищем сам двор

----------


## Antique

> есть такое дело! Теперь ищем сам двор


 Пушкинская 5? Пушкинская 24?

----------


## vinny jones

> есть такое дело! Теперь ищем сам двор


 был в этом дворе летом... не помню где он точно... по-моему, где-то ближе к центру города - угол Жуковского/Бунина/Греческой... там вроде двор еще с несколькими сквозными арками, это в последней...

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Пушкинская 5? Пушкинская 24?


 


> был в этом дворе летом... не помню где он точно... по-моему, где-то ближе к центру города - угол Жуковского/Бунина/Греческой... там вроде двор еще с несколькими сквозными арками, это в последней...


 назвали дома, находящиеся ниже моего. *vinny jones* - там нет арок, но стоит действительно в глубине двора там очень длинный двор. Но, думаю мы про один и тот же дом говорим, так что вы + заработали.

*Antique* или кто-нибуть ещё, назовёте номер дома?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Вложение 2321954
вот он полностью

----------


## Kshisya

> Вложение 2321954
> вот он полностью


 Может Пушкинская 31 или 33?

----------


## Antique

Пушкинская 61 - угол Малой Арнаутской?

Или может Пушкинская 57?

----------


## vinny jones

как вариант - №19 или №33... ну или №24...

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Может Пушкинская 31 или 33?


 Да, это 33. Ловите "+"

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Помогите с "+" для Kshisya

----------


## Kshisya

> Помогите с "+" для Kshisya


  Спасибо

----------


## Jorjic

В бой идут одни старики. 
Качество то еще, я только учусь оцифровывать широкоформатные негативы.

----------


## Antique

> Да, это 33.


  О, я оказывается его тоже фотографировал )

----------


## Antique

> В бой идут одни старики. 
> Качество то еще, я только учусь оцифровывать широкоформатные негативы.


 Одноэтажная застройка, наверное где-то на Молдованке. Не Разумовская, случайно?

----------


## Kshisya

> В бой идут одни старики. 
> Качество то еще, я только учусь оцифровывать широкоформатные негативы.


 Неужели Дерибасовская?!

----------


## Jorjic

> Одноэтажная застройка, наверное где-то на Молдованке. Не Разумовская, случайно?


 Вы будете очень удивлены, когда узнаете результат.

----------


## Jorjic

> Неужели Дерибасовская?!


 Блеск! Плюсик уже Ваш. А квартал?

----------


## Kshisya

> Блеск! Плюсик уже Ваш. А квартал?


 Может угол Гаванной?

----------


## Shcoda

Напротив ТЦ "Европа"?

----------


## victor.odessa

> В бой идут одни старики. 
> Качество то еще, я только учусь оцифровывать широкоформатные негативы.


 При увеличении изображение сильно размыто. Нет чёткости. А интересно.

----------


## Antique

> Вы будете очень удивлены, когда узнаете результат.


 Такая мелкая одноэтажная застройка на дорогой земле! Удивительно. интересно, где же они могли быть... Может лавки располагались на углу Гаванной на месте белой хрущёвки?




> При увеличении изображение сильно размыто. Нет чёткости. А интересно.


 Такое ощущение, что на CIS сканере сканировали.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

похоже на между карла маркса и красным переулком но на той стороне где раньше был колбасный магазин

----------


## Jorjic

> Может угол Гаванной?


 Конечно. Вот тот же угол с Греческой площади.

Честное слово, еще бы плюсик поставил, если бы мог.

----------


## Jorjic

> При увеличении изображение сильно размыто. Нет чёткости. А интересно.


 Я же сказал - я только учусь. Оцифровывать широкоформатные пленки раньше не пробовал. Слепил все на соплях.

----------


## vinny jones

или между горсадом и Преображенской, или между горсадом и Гаванной...

----------


## Antique

> Конечно. Вот тот же угол с Греческой площади.
> 
> Честное слово, еще бы плюсик поставил, если бы мог.


 Наличие плюсов для меня не существенно ))) Отгадывание интересно само по себе без дополнительных стимулов )

А, вижу теперь, что лавки пристроены.

----------


## vinny jones

*Antique* поставил плюс
*Jorjic* а какого года фотографии?

----------


## Kshisya

> Конечно. Вот тот же угол с Греческой площади.
> 
> Честное слово, еще бы плюсик поставил, если бы мог.


  Ура!!! А насчет плюсика, так можно и попросить кого-нибудь...

----------


## Shcoda

> *Antique* поставил плюс
> *Jorjic* а какого года фотографии?


 Судя по номерам на авто - граница 50х-60-х, ИМХО

----------


## Jorjic

> *Jorjic* а какого года фотографии?


 Вообще-то я подразумевал еще один плюсик для *Kshisya*. Такое чувство города дорогого стоит.
А фото примерно 57-го года.

----------


## Jorjic

> Судя по номерам на авто - граница 50х-60-х, ИМХО


 Дело не только в номерах. Еще не начата стройка на Дерибасовской угол Гаванной.
Вот фото примерно с той же точки уже в 1959 году. Виден строительный забор.

----------


## Antique

> Вообще-то я подразумевал еще один плюсик для *Kshisya*.


  Kshisya - прибавил к репутации.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Я же сказал - я только учусь. Оцифровывать широкоформатные пленки раньше не пробовал. Слепил все на соплях.


 Спасибо за уникальные фотографии. Ребята, поставьте +, т.к. у меня не ставится. Спасибо.

----------


## Antique

> Вообще-то я подразумевал еще один плюсик для *Kshisya*. Такое чувство города дорогого стоит.


  Ой, не заметил ,что Kshisya раньше угадала.

----------


## Jorjic

А вот и сама стройка в 1959 году.

----------


## Jorjic

> Спасибо за уникальные фотографии.


 Если научусь, то их еще будет немножко.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

фотки - супер!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kshisya

Jorjic спасибо за интересную загадку и еще более интересную фотографию!

----------


## mlch

> Вложение 2321954
> вот он полностью


 Если Вы не возражаете - возьму этот снимок в папку Пушкинская на odessastory.

----------


## Kshisya

А где это?!

----------


## Antique

> А где это?!            
> 
> Вложение 2326589


 Это загадка или вы не знаете где это? По моему Греческая улица а на заднем плане овальный дом.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Это угол Преображенской и ГРЕЧЕСКОЙ  справа "Жарю-парю"

----------


## vinny jones

> Это загадка или вы не знаете где это? По моему Греческая улица а на заднем плане овальный дом.


 


> Это угол Преображенской и ГРЕЧЕСКОЙ  справа "Жарю-парю"


 согласен, тоже думаю, что это Греческая... только мне почему-то кажется, что это угол Екатерининской...

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Там очень специфический балкон на углу....

----------


## Kshisya

> Это загадка или вы не знаете где это? По моему Греческая улица а на заднем плане овальный дом.


 Это Загадка! И это не Греческая!

----------


## victor.odessa

> А где это?!            
> 
> Вложение 2326589


 Возможно Ришельевская / Дерибасовская. На заднем плане оперный до пожара.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Мне кажется,что справа это гостиница....очень специфичный балкон угловой и балкон на три окна...Кроме того второй этаж с низкими потолками а третий и четвертый полноценный этаж...

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Фото делалось с балкона...

----------


## VHana

> Возможно Ришельевская / Дерибасовская. На заднем плане оперный до пожара.


 Поддерживаю версию

----------


## Antique

Но старый театр на рисунках не так выглядит. С того времени успели перестроить?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Справа на здании Дерибасовской и Ришельевской-ЭРКЕР....если он есть,то тогда это Ришельевская и Дерибасовская,а вдали старый театр до пожара....И все-таки склоняюсь,что это именно старый оперный театр вдали...

----------


## Antique

Это надо же как всё перестроили. Дерибасовскую, 10 совсем не узнать.




> Справа на здании Дерибасовской и Ришельевской-ЭРКЕР....если он есть,то тогда это Ришельевская и Дерибасовская.


 Посмотрел в справочнике Пилявского - здание перестраивали в 1906-м, видимо здание изначально было без эркера мансарды и с полукруглыми антресольными окнами.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Ну,скажите....какой правильный ответ наконец-то....

----------


## mlch

> Возможно Ришельевская / Дерибасовская. На заднем плане оперный до пожара.


 Согласен. Левое угловое здание есть на других фотографиях. И очень похоже.

----------


## Kshisya

> Возможно Ришельевская / Дерибасовская. На заднем плане оперный до пожара.


 Вот верное решение задачи! Victor.odessa Вам высшая оценка!

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Загадывайте что-то новое

----------


## Kshisya

> Это надо же как всё перестроили. Дерибасовскую, 10 совсем не узнать.
> 
> Посмотрел в справочнике Пилявского - здание перестраивали в 1906-м, видимо здание изначально было без эркера мансарды и с полукруглыми антресольными окнами.


 Фотография сделана до 1872г.. Есть сведения, что правее театра полутороэтажное здание-казино, где бывал А. С. Пушкин.

----------


## SaMoVar

Ага - это то самое здание. При раскопках там много чего нашли. Ослались ступеньки и подвал.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Дайте что-то новенькое

----------


## OdGen

> Фотография сделана до 1872г.. Есть сведения, что правее театра полутороэтажное здание-казино, где бывал А. С. Пушкин.


 Усадьба барона Ивана Рено была очень обширная. Она охватывала почти весь квадрат от Дерибасовской улицы вдоль Ришельевской до Театральной площади. Рено приобрел ее в 1805 году от князя Григория Семеновича Волконского вместе с его до-мом, построенным на месте гарема хаджибейского паши. Дом этот барон предоставил в распоряжение графа Ланжерона для его жилья и канцелярии во время его генерал-губернаторства, а для себя построил новый дом на углу Дерибасовской с отелем, в ко-тором жил в 1823/24 Пушкин.
	В этой же усадьбе было и одесское казино. Иван Рено, французский консул в Одессе, большой друг Ришелье, так же, как и герцог, много заботившийся о доставле-нии удовольствия одесситам, сделал у себя пристройку по Ришельевской улице в виде круглого здания с залой для танцевания. Она называлась сначала "Casino", потом "Re-doute on sale de danse". Здесь же была биллиардная и комната для чтения.
	В этой ротонде устраивались, кроме обычных вечерних собраний, разные тан-цевальные и музыкальные празднества. В особенности интересны были собрания под названием "Conversazione", где на итальянском и французском языках гости соперни-чали друг с другом в остроумии и острословии, придумывались шарады, писались экс-промты и пр. <…>
	Позже, в театральные сезоны эту ротонду посещали одесситы после спектакля/ Явилась потребность в устройстве здесь буфета и ресторана. Отон, повар барона Рено, взялся за это дело. Таково было начало и одесского казино, и ресторана Отона.
*Дерибас А. Старая Одесса. Забытые страницы.* Киев, 2005.С. 125-126.

Много о доме Рено сказано в книге: *Губарь О. Старые дома и другие памятные места Одессы*. Одесса, 2006. - С. 9-15.
Согласно ей, Рено купил дом у князя Г.С. Волконского, это был первый дом, построенный в Одессе.

----------


## SaMoVar

C этого дома началась Одесса. Собственно ритуал закладки города был найден при раскопках.

----------


## kravshik

> C этого дома началась Одесса. Собственно ритуал закладки города был найден при раскопках.


 Ачто же интересного было найдено на раскопках,это не те раскопки которые были на Театральной площади,которые проводил Губарь и профессор Добролюбский.??? я там тоже принимал участие..............

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ачто же интересного было найдено на раскопках,это не те раскопки которые были на Театральной площади,которые проводил Губарь и профессор Добролюбский.??? я там тоже принимал участие..............


 Вы копали, а нам Вам рассказать, что Вы там нашли? Интересный ход конём. Да, совсем забыл. Вы ещё не дали ответ на поставленную Вами загадку. Помните тупиковую улицу с грудой строительного мусора? Мы до сих пор ждём правильного ответа.

----------


## kravshik

> Вы копали, а нам Вам рассказать, что Вы там нашли? Интересный ход конём. Да, совсем забыл. Вы ещё не дали ответ на поставленную Вами загадку. Помните тупиковую улицу с грудой строительного мусора? Мы до сих пор ждём правильного ответа.


 Честно говоря ,я думал будет интересно обсудить раскопки а не меня)))),я еще не совсем склерозник,просто я не участвовал там до конца,поэтому и было интересно что там могло найтись в конце.....и вообще речь идет об этих раскопках или нет ,мы еще не уточнили....

А вот загадку не помню,скиньте мне пожалуйста  в личку это фото...

----------


## victor.odessa

> А вот загадку не помню,скиньте мне пожалуйста  в личку это фото...


 Страница 1020 ; #20386 от 18.02.2011г.

----------


## SaMoVar

На раскопках нашли поднос, осколки бокалов, монету времён Екатерины 2. Вроде бы всё лежит в краеведческом музее.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Так какой ответ на загадку...и зачем нужно что-то загадывать,а потом пропадать на месяцы???

----------


## mlch

> На раскопках нашли поднос, осколки бокалов, монету времён Екатерины 2. Вроде бы всё лежит в краеведческом музее.


 Еще ступени крыльца, насколько я помню.

----------


## SaMoVar

Да, я писал. Ступеньки нашли. Вообще место раскопок выбрано идеально было. Это как иголку в стоге сена искать - но нашли.

PS По тем ступенькам ходил Пушкин. Да и не только он.

----------


## Antique

> А вот загадку не помню,скиньте мне пожалуйста  в личку это фото...


 Так как там с ответом?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Так как там с ответом?


 там ни вопроса,ни ответа.....называется...сам загадай и сам отгадай....

----------


## Pumik

ой, ну чего вы такие злые)))? не для всех людей форум - это неотъемлемая часть прожитого дня.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Тогда давайте внесите ясность...

----------


## OdGen

Пока ждем ответ на загадку от *kravshik*   :smileflag: , отгадайте мою загадку

----------


## Antique

> Пока ждем ответ на загадку от *kravshik*  , отгадайте мою загадку


 Это здание находится на территории обсерватории.

----------


## OdGen

именно так! Поставьте *Antique* плюс.

----------


## Jorjic

> именно так! Поставьте *Antique* плюс.


 Уже поставил.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Тогда давайте еще что-то новенькое...

----------


## Tancovschitsa

опять дворы хотите?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

а что не жалко???

----------


## Tancovschitsa

мне - нет. А вот телефону, как оказалось, жалко. Не будет пока дворов, не хочет телефон к компу подключаться (((

----------


## OdGen

> Уже поставил.


 Спасибо.

Вот Вам коллеги, еще одна загадочка.
Может и быстро отгадаете, а может для кого -то она будет интересной.

----------


## Antique

> Вот Вам коллеги, еще одна загадочка.
> Может и быстро отгадаете, а может для кого -то она будет интересной.


 В одном издании кажется были такие ворота, но я туда не буду заглядывать. Не Молдаванка ли это? Как второй вариант - Юрия Олеши.

----------


## OdGen

В том издании они были. Это Молдаванка!

----------


## Antique

> В том издании они были. Это Молдаванка!


 Ну может Колонтаевская. Я улицу не запомнил, а саму Молдованку плохо знаю ,но когда нибудь и до Молдованки дойдёт очередь.

----------


## mlch

Отличная загадка! Одгадки не знал, пока не заглянул в *то самое* издание.  :smileflag:  Но будет интересно, если кто-то внимательный вспомнит, где это. Поэтому ставлю плюсик уважаемому OdGen и жду, кто же реально угадает.  :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Серова, Южная... Где-то там.

----------


## Скрытик

> Серова, Южная... Где-то там.


  Тепло, но не там. (Я за автора, он просил присмотреть, дома в интернет не заходит)

----------


## Trs

Староконный переулок, Ленинградская?

----------


## Maksy

Спуск ковалевского

----------


## vinny jones

Градоначальницкая? спуск Степана Олейника?

----------


## Antique

Раскидайловская?

----------


## Скрытик

> Спуск ковалевского


  Да, Ковалевского спуск, 10. От меня и автора плюсик.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Понимаю,что навлеку на себя гне отдельных представителей,но считаю,что подобные загадки нецелесообразны,как бы мягко говоря.Это не архитектурный фрагмент здания,не какой-то необычный двор,не какой-то балкон или старая фотография(что считаю очень уместным для отгадывания).Это просто обыкновенные ворота.Подчеркиваю,что самые обыкновенные.Несложно предположить,что таковых нет в центре,так как их заменили чем-то боллее современным.так как старые просто рассыпались...Здесь нет родовых гербов,каких-то замысловатых петель и прочих интересных деталей.  В чем их ценность и в чем их редкость???..Давайте сфотографируем  обыкновенный дворовой туалет,если где он еще остался и начнем отгадывать где он расположен.Неужели это уместно к тому,что вынесено в заглавие???

----------


## Maksy

Я в теме один раз загадал ботинки, которые висят на проводах, в парке Шевченко. И как я помню загадка понравилась...

----------


## Jorjic

> Понимаю,что навлеку на себя гнев отдельных представителей,но считаю,что подобные загадки нецелесообразны,как бы мягко говоря...


 Есть простой способ - станьте модератором и получите возможность управлять содержанием. 
Вас не смущает, что есть "отдельные представители" (от кого?), которые считают это уместным? И еще более отдельные, которые помещают это в краеведческие издания? 
Еще обратите внимание на квалификацию этих "отдельных".

----------


## mlch

> Понимаю,что навлеку на себя гне отдельных представителей,но считаю,что подобные загадки нецелесообразны,как бы мягко говоря.Это не архитектурный фрагмент здания,не какой-то необычный двор,не какой-то балкон или старая фотография(что считаю очень уместным для отгадывания).Это просто обыкновенные ворота.Подчеркиваю,что самые обыкновенные.Несложно предположить,что таковых нет в центре,так как их заменили чем-то боллее современным.так как старые просто рассыпались...Здесь нет родовых гербов,каких-то замысловатых петель и прочих интересных деталей.  В чем их ценность и в чем их редкость???..Давайте сфотографируем  обыкновенный дворовой туалет,если где он еще остался и начнем отгадывать где он расположен.Неужели это уместно к тому,что вынесено в заглавие???


 Хотелось бы увидеть в этой теме несколько загадок от Вас.  Надеюсь, что это будут очень интересные загадки. С родовыми гербами, замысловатыми петлями, интересными историями.  
А то какой-то потребительский пока подход получается. От дедушки Ау в основном просьбы/требования типа "Загадывайте еще".  :smileflag:

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Ладно,не буду я с Вами спорить.Может,я и не прав....когда уверен в своей правоте буду спорить.Здесь я не уверен...

----------


## Antique

> Понимаю,что навлеку на себя гне отдельных представителей,но считаю,что подобные загадки нецелесообразны,как бы мягко говоря.Это не архитектурный фрагмент здания,не какой-то необычный двор,не какой-то балкон или старая фотография(что считаю очень уместным для отгадывания).Это просто обыкновенные ворота.Подчеркиваю,что самые обыкновенные.Несложно предположить,что таковых нет в центре,так как их заменили чем-то боллее современным.так как старые просто рассыпались...Здесь нет родовых гербов,каких-то замысловатых петель и прочих интересных деталей.  В чем их ценность и в чем их редкость???..Давайте сфотографируем  обыкновенный дворовой туалет,если где он еще остался и начнем отгадывать где он расположен.Неужели это уместно к тому,что вынесено в заглавие???


 Я с вами не соглашусь. Ворота представляют достаточную ценность, не так много сохранилось деревянных ворот, как вы верно подметили. Можно также заметить, что это резные ворота.

----------


## Mamo4ka

Ленинградская???

----------


## Скрытик

> Ленинградская???


  Разгадали давно  :smileflag:

----------


## kravshik

Ребята о какой моей загадке идет речь,я смотрю меня тут не забывают,просьба кто в курсе скинуть ее сюда еще раз-продублировать тогда сразу отвечу,раз уж народ интересуется....))))

скажу честно не успеваю за всем уследить,*да и некоторое время не был в сети*-так,что уж не обессудтье,а то тут кто-то уже стал на меня бочку катить))-но _"таковы суровые законы жизни или вернее жизнь диктует нам свои законы"_ (О.Бендер)  

с удовольствие продолжу нашу тему и у меня уже есть новенькое.... наверное можно уже размещать, вроде все уже отгадали...на сей момент....

----------


## Trs

Не надо новенького. Старенькое ещё висит. #20386 за 18.02.2011, 1020 страница 

Новая загадка тоже останется без внимания автора на пару недель? А потом он и вообще не будет помнить что спрашивал?

----------


## Maksy

> Ребята о какой моей загадке идет речь,я смотрю меня тут не забывают,просьба кто в курсе скинуть ее сюда еще раз-продублировать тогда сразу отвечу,раз уж народ интересуется....))))
> 
> скажу честно не успеваю за всем уследить,*да и некоторое время не был в сети*-так,что уж не обессудтье,а то тут кто-то уже стал на меня бочку катить))-но _"таковы суровые законы жизни или вернее жизнь диктует нам свои законы"_ (О.Бендер)  
> 
> с удовольствие продолжу нашу тему и у меня уже есть новенькое.... наверное можно уже размещать, вроде все уже отгадали...на сей момент....


   Старопортофранковская 63?

----------


## kravshik

тепло, но не очень................

----------


## kravshik

> Не надо новенького. Старенькое ещё висит. #20386 за 18.02.2011, 1020 страница 
> 
> Новая загадка тоже останется без внимания автора на пару недель? А потом он и вообще не будет помнить что спрашивал?


 что-то ты слишком уж суров-я по моему объяснил причину отсутствия в теме.......
все не удержишь в голове,да и другой инфы хватает,что все так волнуются за ту загадку,ее уж можно было и забыть....и продолжать дальше....
спасибо, что подсказал дату....

----------


## mlch

> что-то ты слишком уж суров-я по моему объяснил причину отсутствия в теме.......
> все не удержишь в голове,да и другой инфы хватает,что все так волнуются за ту загадку,ее уж можно было и забыть....и продолжать дальше....
> спасибо, что подсказал дату....


 Так уж сложилось, что в этой теме приняты правила, озвученные в первом посте. 



> Условия достаточно просты: в теме всеми желающими публикуются фотозагадки, имеющие отношение к Одессе. 
> 
> Правила игры:
> - Одновременно обсуждается только одна загадка, то есть *следующая загадка может быть задана после отгадывания предыдуще*й.
> - Если в первые сутки после загадывания правильного ответа не поступило, на вторые сутки можно давать одну подсказку.
> - Если в течение суток после подсказки правильного ответа не было, то автор может сам дать правильный ответ, после чего может быть задана новая загадка.
> - В выходные дни можно растягивать сроки, так как некоторые форумисты могут находиться не на форуме.


 И их пока никто не отменял.

----------


## KMN

> Не надо новенького. Старенькое ещё висит. #20386 за 18.02.2011, 1020 страница 
> 
> Новая загадка тоже останется без внимания автора на пару недель? А потом он и вообще не будет помнить что спрашивал?


 пока в тупике :smileflag: 
Очень интересная тема, жаль тольсейчас дошла Создатель молодец!!!

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Мне показанное на последней картинке напоминает склад из "Операции Ы",возле которого ночью спросили "Как пройти в библиотеку"....

----------


## OdGen

> Отличная загадка! Одгадки не знал, пока не заглянул в *то самое* издание.  Но будет интересно, если кто-то внимательный вспомнит, где это. Поэтому ставлю плюсик уважаемому OdGen и жду, кто же реально угадает.


 Спасибо!  :smileflag: . Оч-чень приятно!

Глупо загадывать те загадки, которые заведомо нельзя отгадать. Вот к примеру такую 

И то, это окно можно было бы отгадать до того, как его "отгипсокартонили", посбивав, все, что только можно. Теперь любуйтесь!

А любой фрагмент дома можно и нужно загадывать!

----------


## Trs

Смею предположить - Пастера, 19.

----------


## kravshik

> Смею предположить - Пастера, 19.


 Кстати очень похоже.......на "как пройти в библиотеку"....

это теплее и очень.................

----------


## vinny jones

может быть, в переулке за библиотекой Горького? или как вариант - где-то в районе дворика химфака...

----------


## Antique

Гадаете? Таких наличников тьма тьмущая на окнах дворовых флигелей.

Кстати это окно не загадывали.

----------


## OdGen

Да, друзья, это не загадка, это пример того, чего загадывать не стоит, так как отгадать нереально, да и зачем?. Это один из домов, попавших под "реставрацию", с отбитой лепниной и приклеенным гипсокартоном вместо нее (Дворянская, 8).

----------


## vinny jones

> Да, друзья, это не загадка, это пример того, чего загадывать не стоит, так как отгадать нереально, да и зачем?. Это один из домов, попавших под "реставрацию", с отбитой лепниной и приклеенным гипсокартоном вместо нее (Дворянская, 8).


 я имел ввиду загадку с дверью...

----------


## OdGen

ясно

----------


## Jorjic

Вот на ночь глядя такая загадка, скорее догадка. Этому фото больше 70 лет (1937 год). Где это географически, я знаю, но показать точку на местности не берусь. Где у нас была такая красота?

----------


## Скрытик

Думаю что вряд ли это у Тещиного моста  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

Аркадия, Отрада

----------


## Jorjic

> Думаю что вряд ли это у Тещиного моста


 Это точно.

----------


## KMN

За санаторием "Россия"

----------


## Jorjic

> Аркадия, Отрада


 Можно еще добавить Большой Фонтан и Люстдорф и будет беспроигрышно.

----------


## Jorjic

> За санаторием "Россия"


 Хоть в 1937 году этого санатория не было, но по сути верно.

----------


## KMN

рядом с нынешней лестнице вниз к трассе здоровья

----------


## Jorjic

> рядом с нынешней лестнице вниз к трассе здоровья


 Стопроцентно не могу утверждать, но думаю, что в те годы в такой глуши такого не было.

----------


## Pumik

> Можно еще добавить Большой Фонтан и Люстдорф и будет беспроигрышно.


 беседки такие, как на заднем плане уже видела раньше на других фото Отрады и в Аркадии.

----------


## KMN

И меня тогда тоже не было :smileflag:  По нынешним остаткам первозданного ладшафта похоже очень дальний левый угол нынешний "России", если смотреть с Пионэрской.

----------


## Jorjic

> И меня тогда тоже не было По нынешним остаткам первозданного ладшафта похоже очень дальний левый угол нынешний "России", если смотреть с Пионэрской.


 Тогда не только Вас, даже меня еще не было. В те времена на побережье были только маленькие оазисы, куда было принято ездить отдыхать.

----------


## KMN

> Тогда не только Вас, даже меня еще не было. В те времена на побережье были только маленькие оазисы, куда было принято ездить отдыхать.


 Там и до "дворца" было неплохо, а до конца 90-х вообще замечательно...
В любов случае рада, что пости угадала, адреса явно не назову :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> беседки такие, как на заднем плане уже видела раньше на других фото Отрады и в Аркадии.


 Беседки штука ненадежная. Вот эта отрадская взяла и сползла.

----------


## Pumik

> Беседки штука ненадежная. Вот эта отрадская взяла и сползла.


  о, вот про эту тоже думала.

----------


## mlch

> Вот на ночь глядя такая загадка, скорее догадка. Этому фото больше 70 лет (1937 год). Где это географически, я знаю, но показать точку на местности не берусь. Где у нас была такая красота?


  Малый Фонтан?

----------


## Jorjic

> Малый Фонтан?


 Нет, не там.

----------


## Lively

Как вариант могу предположить, что это сразу за Аркадией, по дороге к Большому Фонтану. Угол выдавливания пластов ракушечника подсказывает, что это нижняя зона склонов. Но меня несколько озадачивает нечто овальное на переднем плане, очень похожее на крышку люка. А какие коммуникации могли быть в нижней зоне ?

----------


## Jorjic

> Как вариант могу предположить, что это сразу за Аркадией, по дороге к Большому Фонтану. Угол выдавливания пластов ракушечника подсказывает, что это нижняя зона склонов. Но меня несколько озадачивает нечто овальное на переднем плане, очень похожее на крышку люка. А какие коммуникации могли быть в нижней зоне ?


 Вы, видимо, почти угадали. Это Аркадия. Известно достоверно, так как подписано рукой автора и таких фотографий несколько. Но все-таки думаю, что это от Аркадии в сторону города. Море ведь на фото справа. 
Надеюсь, что найдется еще несколько фото, которые позволят точнее сориентироваться. Во всяком случае рядом кадр с деревянной лестницей и виден нынешний северный пляж Аркадии.

----------


## Lively

Интересно  :smileflag:  Я предполагал, что точка съемки примерно в районе отметки "1" (на прилагаемой картинке), камера смотрит на север, море действительно справа. До строительства монстра на этом месте были замечательные скальные выступы, которые напрочь уничтожены этим самым строительством. А беседка и строение на заднем плане - собственно в Аркадии.
Как я понял, в Вашем распоряжении несколько снимков и по совокупности данных Вы предполагаете, что снимок сделан примерно в районе отметки "2". И выглядывающая крыша на снимке - это район почившего ресторана "Жемчужина"

----------


## KMN

Ближе к отметке "2" Спуск от Французский бульвар, 60 в Аркадию к нынешнему Ciro's Pomodoro, по-моему справа от лесницы.

----------


## Jorjic

К вопросу о мостике в Аркадии. Вот весь лист из фотоальбома. Я не теряю надежды обнаружить пленку и тогда можно будет сделать более качественные фото.

----------


## KMN

> К вопросу о мостике в Аркадии. Вот весь лист из фотоальбома. Я не теряю надежды обнаружить пленку и тогда можно будет сделать более качественные фото.


 Красота-то какая!
P.S. когда мой отец спустя много лет в 2002 вновь прогулялся по Аркадии, не скрывая разочарования он задал всего один вопрос: а где же море?
Мой милый людимый Город, я люблю тебя, но ты исчезаешь под глыбами стекла и бетона, где те сколы и аллей, тропинки и полянки- все разрыли, перепахали и застроили...

----------


## Jorjic

Где это и что бы это значило? Ответа на второй вопрос не знаю.

----------


## Pumik

о, считалось, что головы бычков есть только в Черноморки, на здании .... ммм забыла чего, надо посмотреть записи. Но там просто головы бычков, а тут еще и с книгой. Интересно.

----------


## Jorjic

> о, считалось, что головы бычков есть только в Черноморке, на здании .... ммм забыла чего, надо посмотреть записи. Но там просто головы бычков, а тут еще и с книгой. Интересно.


 Так это и есть Люстдорф. А что за здание и при чем тут книга и лавровый(?) венок меня самого интересует.
Плюсик не могу добавить. Помогите, пожалуйста.

----------


## victor.odessa

> о, считалось, что головы бычков есть только в Черноморки, на здании .... ммм забыла чего, надо посмотреть записи.


 15.11. 2009 год, Черноморка, прогулка с В.Нетребским из Черноморки на 411 батарею.

----------


## vinny jones

> Так это и есть Люстдорф. А что за здание и при чем тут книга и лавровый(?) венок меня самого интересует.
> Плюсик не могу добавить. Помогите, пожалуйста.


 последний раз был там в далеком детстве - почему-то мне помнится, что в этом здании или общежитие студенческое было или что-то вроде этого... но могу ошибаться...

----------


## Jorjic

> 15.11. 2009 год, Черноморка, прогулка с В.Нетребским из Черноморки на 411 батарею.


 Да, я там тоже был. Но к этому зданию мы, вроде, не подходили.

----------


## Lively

> Так это и есть Люстдорф. А что за здание и при чем тут книга и лавровый(?) венок меня самого интересует.
> Плюсик не могу добавить. Помогите, пожалуйста.


 Это здание в Люстдорфе  специально построено для исследовательской лаборатории, которая была составной частью того, что сейчас называется Институтом биологии южных морей (ИНБЮМ). Если нужны подробности и точное название лаборатории - завтра спрошу на работе,

----------


## Pumik

> Так это и есть Люстдорф. А что за здание и при чем тут книга и лавровый(?) венок меня самого интересует.
> Плюсик не могу добавить. Помогите, пожалуйста.


  ))) мне чего-то казалось, что это здание было желтым) значит бички, таки только в Черноморке



> 15.11. 2009 год, Черноморка, прогулка с В.Нетребским из Черноморки на 411 батарею.


  да, да, это я помню.



> Да, я там тоже был. Но к этому зданию мы, вроде, не подходили.


  подходили в первой части, Вы были когда мы уже шли на 411, а в предыдущий раз мы гуляли по Черноморке.



> Это здание в Люстдорфе  специально построено для исследовательской лаборатории, которая была составной частью того, что сейчас называется Институтом биологии южных морей (ИНБЮМ). Если нужны подробности и точное название лаборатории - завтра спрошу на работе,


 спасибо


Пы.Сы. Спасибо всем за плюсики, у меня аж 3 добавилось за одну загадку.

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Здесь была Одесская морская биологическая станция Института гидробиологии АН УССР, созданная в 1953 г. проф. К.А. Виноградовым. До  организации в этом здании  станции там было что-то другое, возможно и общежитие. Но старожилы нынешнего института биологии южных морей еще помнят перестройку и приспособление этого здания под научные цели. Возможно, тогда  и появились бички на фасаде. А после переезда  станции и организации филиала института на ее базе в этом здании была гостиница "Борей". Что сейчас - не знаю

----------


## KMN

> ))) мне чего-то казалось, что это здание было желтым) значит бички, таки только в Черноморке
> 
>  да, да, это я помню.
> 
>  подходили в первой части, Вы были когда мы уже шли на 411, а в предыдущий раз мы гуляли по Черноморке.
> 
> спасибо
> 
> 
> Пы.Сы. Спасибо всем за плюсики, у меня аж 3 добавилось за одну загадку.


 ОФФТОП 
Наш круглый бичек, теперь прекрасно существует и размножается на северо-американских Великих озерах- великая и вкусная рибка. Вместе с халерой 1970 года, медузами, некоторыми водорослями и еще кое-чем- причина принятия ИМО ООН конвенции о Контроле Балластнах Вод в 2004, до сих пор не вступила в силу.

----------


## Lively

> .... До  организации в этом здании  станции там было что-то другое, возможно и общежитие. Но старожилы нынешнего института биологии южных морей еще помнят перестройку и приспособление этого здания под научные цели. Возможно, тогда  и появились бички на фасаде. ....


 Все верно. Мельница там  была. Во время войны она была разрушена.

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Подробнее здесь*К.А. (Виноградов), находясь в должности старшего научного сотрудника Института 
гидробиологии АН УССР, в августе 1952 г. по договоренности с тогдашним директором института членом-корреспондентом АН УССР Я.В. Роллом приступил к организации Одесской биологической станции (ОБС) указанного института. Первоначально она была оформлена как Одесская морская лаборатория. Уже в 1953 г. ею были проведены в небольшом масштабе ихтиофаунистические исследования в Северо-западной части Черного моря. 
В 1953-1954 гг. там же в п. Черноморка шло восстановление разрушенного во время войны здания бывшей мельницы, переданного Институту гидробиологии. В доме всего было шесть комнат. В трех небольших комнатах жил К.А. с семьей, а в остальных собственно и размещалась ОБС. Здание располагалось по адресу ул. Ленина (Проспект Свободы), 62. В доме было печное отопление и холодная вода. Во дворе была большая цистерна для воды, т. к. в летнее время были большие перебои в ее подаче. Удобства также были во дворе. К дому примыкал большой участок земли, на территории которого позже было построено еще одно небольшое Лабораторное здание. На этой же территории было место для стоянки автомашин и дюралюминиевых лодок. Под домом находился подвал, в котором хранились заформалиненные пробы. На свободных участках земли были устроены клумбы с различными цветами, посажены деревья... 
Из книги А.К. Виноградова "Морской биолог Константин Александрович Виноградов." В книге много иллюстраций http://www.ceemar.org/dspace/bitstream/11099/902/1/VinogradovK.A.pdf

----------


## Pumik

была приятно удивлена увидев такой бюст

место, где располагается бюст этого человека с 2004 г, было основано с его помощью.

----------


## mlch

> была приятно удивлена увидев такой бюст
> Вложение 2410327
> место, где располагается бюст этого человека с 2004 г, было основано с его помощью.


 Территория монастыря на Успенской.
Стурдза Александр Скарлатович

----------


## Pumik

> Территория монастыря на Успенской.
> Стурдза Александр Скарлатович


 да, правильно

----------


## sandero4ek

согласен, сто раз там был :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

мне очень нравится этот проход
где?

----------


## Maksy

Новосельского, р-н торговой?

----------


## Pumik

> Новосельского, р-н торговой?


 та шо ж такое))) да, и такие ворота на входе.

----------


## OdGen

отгадываем, не стесняемся. В списке "памятников архитектуры" этот дом указан по фамилии архитектора, попробуйте без списка  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

Возможно дом Боффо (Чайковского) или дом Ландесмана (Жуковского), но на дом Ландесмана не похоже.

----------


## OdGen

Увы, нет.

----------


## Maksy

Может екатериненская 7 или 9?

----------


## OdGen

Нет, и не Екатерининская.

----------


## Jorjic

Мне кажется, что это или Новосельская или Троицкая.

----------


## Antique

Такое ощущение, что над воротами только небо. Может особняк Мазирова на Софиевской, предпоследний номер?




> отгадываем, не стесняемся. В списке "памятников архитектуры" этот дом указан по фамилии архитектора, попробуйте без списка


 Фото не грузилось... Где-то я этого Файфеля уже видел, не помню, только, где. Может Асташкина или Утёсова?




> Мне кажется, что это или Новосельская или Троицкая.


  А, вспомнил, точно, это двухэтажное здание на углу Покровского переулка и Троицкой.

----------


## Trs

Antique опередил.) Видел этот дом и даже прошлым летом поднимался в парадную в ожидании открытия фотовыставки Сергея Гевелюка в "Унионе". И вроде даже что-то сфотографировал, вроде, оконный переплёт, очень уж они мне там нравятся.

----------


## Antique

> Antique опередил.) Видел этот дом и даже прошлым летом поднимался в парадную в ожидании открытия фотовыставки Сергея Гевелюка в "Унионе". И вроде даже что-то сфотографировал, вроде, оконный переплёт, очень уж они мне там нравятся.


 А как перила? Что-то из геометрического?

----------


## Trs

Не помню. Но не тронули - парадная вообще разочаровала. Доходный дом слева от "Униона" был в разы эффектнее.

----------


## Antique

> Не помню. Но не тронули - парадная вообще разочаровала. Доходный дом слева от "Униона" был в разы эффектнее.


 А я внутрь пока не попал, но витражная дверь парадного впечатлила. Троупянский всё-таки фигура иного масштаба.

----------


## Пушкин

Простите, это вы про дом еврейских приказчиков? )))

----------


## Trs

В частности, там есть http://s013.radikal.ru/i322/1103/3b/e479e29085bf.jpg 

Да, про него. Про тот, который Троупянского - есть ещё тот, который Рейхенберга (тоже хорош, да)
А вообще, долго не мог в нумерации разобраться:
Троупянский - 43
Унион - 43а
Лабораторный корпус - 43А
Рейхенберг - 43Б

Если сейчас ничего уже не путаю...

----------


## Antique

> В частности, там есть http://s013.radikal.ru/i322/1103/3b/e479e29085bf.jpg


 Так вот это где! Я предполагал, что это интерьер общественного здания, но декор фасада скуповат конечно. 

А кто были эти прикажчики, что строили себе клубы и доходные дома? 
На Новосельского есть ещё один дом с клубом приказчиков. На этот раз - христиан, и зачем-то в названии указаны религиозные предпочтения.

----------


## Trs

Общество взаимопомощи - т.е., по сути, некоего рода профсоюз приказчиков. Путём эволюции, приказчики со временем превратились в продавцов.

----------


## OdGen

Коллеги *Jorjic*, *Antique* и *Trs* получают заслуженные плюсы!

Это дом на углу Троицкой и пер. Покровского (Троицкая, 48), напротив «Униона», согласно таблички  «Дом Зельдовича, 1912 год». На полу сразу за дверью красивая мозаика.

----------


## Jorjic

Как вы думаете, где проходят эти соревнования? Это весна 1951 года.

----------


## Antique

> Как вы думаете, где проходят эти соревнования? Это весна 1951 года.


 Неужели на Гаванной?

----------


## Jorjic

> Неужели на Гаванной?


 Ужели! Быстро Вы, при всем уважении, не ожидал.

----------


## Antique

> Ужели! Быстро Вы, при всем уважении, не ожидал.


 Фронтон здания справа очень характерный, без него угадать было бы на несколько порядков сложнее. Ну и мысли сразу обратились в сторону учебных заведений. Правда нынешнее здание школы, согласно справочнику,построено позже.

----------


## Jorjic

> Фронтон здания справа очень характерный, без него угадать было бы на несколько порядков сложнее.


 Да, я хотел сначала выложить только одно фото, первое, а потом все-таки решил показать и второе. Надо было растянуть интригу, недооценил.

----------


## Antique

> Да, я хотел сначала выложить только одно фото, первое, а потом все-таки решил показать и второе. Надо было растянуть интригу, недооценил.


 Подозреваю, что гадали бы долго, так как, оказывается, здание напротив лишилось аттика-балюстрады в связи с надстройкой этажа. )

----------


## Jorjic

У меня еще были припасены фото.
 
Это была спартакиада, посвященная 20-летнему юбилею Консервного института. Вот "трибуна" профессорско-преподавательского состава.

----------


## mlch

Есть две загадки.
Первая - очень простая. Это здание на виду.
А на нем - вот такие барельефы. Что это за здание?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Балковская?)

----------


## zniggaz

что-то похожее есть на канатной

----------


## cana

Канатная 79, вроде бы. Я знаю, что ходила легенда о том, что украшая дома головой хозяина, обрамленной морским канатом, символизировала ловлю удачи. Вроде бы дом на Канатной принадлежал моряку, так бабушка рассказывала.

----------


## mlch

> Балковская?)


 На Балковской, насколько я помню, один барельеф, а не три. 
Это не там.




> что-то похожее есть на канатной


 


> Канатная 79, вроде бы. Я знаю, что ходила легенда о том, что украшая дома головой хозяина, обрамленной морским канатом, символизировала ловлю удачи. Вроде бы дом на Канатной принадлежал моряку, так бабушка рассказывала.


  Легенда красивая. Но простите, где Вы увидели канат на моем снимке? 
Нет. Это не там.
Маленькая подсказка. Раньше барельефов было пять. Но два не выдержали испытаний временем.

----------


## Пушкин

Старопортофранковская угол Торговой?

----------


## Пушкин

> Так вот это где! Я предполагал, что это интерьер общественного здания, но декор фасада скуповат конечно. 
> 
> А кто были эти прикажчики, что строили себе клубы и доходные дома? 
> На Новосельского есть ещё один дом с клубом приказчиков. На этот раз - христиан, и зачем-то в названии указаны религиозные предпочтения.


 Управленцы - менеджеры. Управляющие магазинами, фабриками, заводами и т.д. - уважаемые люди...  И в названии указанно национальная принадлежность , а не религиозная.

----------


## mlch

> Старопортофранковская угол Торговой?


 Точно!

Разваливающееся на глазах у всех здание второй женской гимназии/технического училища/ фабрики мороженного.
Я же говорил, что загадка простая.
Кстати. Кто-то имеет информацию - чьи барельефы? Наиболее сохранившийся на Грибоедова похож.

----------


## mlch

Вторая загадка, на мой взгляд, сложнее будет.
Тут просто вертеть головой, проходя по улицам, мало. 
Где такая избушка на курьих ножках?  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Управленцы - менеджеры. Управляющие магазинами, фабриками, заводами и т.д. - уважаемые люди...  И в названии указанно национальная принадлежность , а не религиозная.


 Христианами могут быть греки, грузины, итальянцы (про приказчиков-христиан)... А относительно евреев религия и национальность практически равноценны. 





> Кстати. Кто-то имеет информацию - чьи барельефы? Наиболее сохранившийся на Грибоедова похож.


 Центральный - Достоевский.

----------


## Пушкин

> А относительно евреев религия и национальность практически равноценны.


  Не совсем так, вернее совсем не так, различные течения и даже атеисты, могли и  могут прекрасно ладить под эгидой национальности. К примеру есть и греко-католики и греки православные, а греческий культурный центр - один.

----------


## Trs

Избушка на курьих ножках не в окрестностях Французского Бульвара?

----------


## Анель

Что-то похожее вспоминается во дворе на Успенской.

----------


## mlch

> Избушка на курьих ножках не в окрестностях Французского Бульвара?


 Нет. Далековато от Французского.



> Что-то похожее вспоминается во дворе на Успенской.


 Это не Успенская.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Скорее это молдаванка...возможно,что самая ближняя

----------


## mlch

> Скорее это молдаванка...возможно,что самая ближняя


 Ближняя к чему?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Ближняя к Старопортофранковской или она сама и есть

----------


## mlch

> Ближняя к Старопортофранковской или она сама и есть


 Нет. Это не Старопортофранковская.
ДубльГис говорит, что от этого места до ближайшей точки на Старопортофранковской 1,6 километра по прямой.

----------


## Pumik

Новосельского

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Канатная

----------


## mlch

> Новосельского


 


> Канатная


 Как вас мотает...  :smileflag: 
Что до  Новосельского, что до Канатной - расстояние одинаковое. Больше двух километров по прямой.

----------


## mlch

Сделаю-ка я еще одну подсказку, прежде чем спать идти. 
"Избушка", как вы наверное догадались, во дворе. А на фасаде этого дома - вот такая красота:

----------


## Antique

> К примеру есть и греко-католики и греки православные, а греческий культурный центр - один.


 Греко-католики имеют такое же отношение к грекам, как римо-католики к итальянцам.

----------


## Pumik

о, фасад знакомый, что-то , где-то на Екатериненской

----------


## Trs

Алексеевская площадь, 3. До Старопортофранковской - 1.57 км, я проверил.)

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Неожиданный вариант для Алексеевской площади....

----------


## WRC

Жуковского или Екатерининская

----------


## Пушкин

> Греко-католики имеют такое же отношение к грекам, как римо-католики к итальянцам.


   А итальянцы не католики???? Вообще то я в большей степени имел ввиду не религиозное предпочтения, а национальные принадлежности. Ну да ладно тема то не об этом...

----------


## mlch

> Алексеевская площадь, 3. До Старопортофранковской - 1.57 км, я проверил.)


 Вообще-то Алексеевская площадь, 1. Но я не буду мелочится. Заслуженный плюсик.  :smileflag: 

Там еще дверь во дворе примечательная.

----------


## Antique

> Вообще-то Алексеевская площадь, 1.


 На первом этоже такие разношёрстные по размерам окна... И дом случайно не перекосило?

----------


## mlch

> На первом этоже такие разношёрстные по размерам окна... И дом случайно не перекосило?


 Перекосило

----------


## vinny jones

надеюсь, что этого не было) сорри за качество, снимал на телефон...

----------


## Antique

> надеюсь, что этого не было) сорри за качество, снимал на телефон...


 Предположим....Матросская слобода. Район Ольгиевского спуска?

----------


## vinny jones

> Предположим....Матросская слобода. Район Ольгиевского спуска?


 холодно...

----------


## Antique

> холодно...


  Тогда Отрада?

----------


## vinny jones

еще холоднее...

----------


## Ellsara

Вид на Бульвар Искусств?

----------


## Kshisya

Р-н Приморской улицы?

----------


## Maksy

Таможенная площадь?

----------


## vinny jones

> Таможенная площадь?


 таки да) сфотографировано от памятника Вакуленчуку в сторону Канатной...

----------


## victor.odessa

Канатная,2 ?

----------


## vinny jones

> Канатная,2 ?


 да, с Таможенной площади...

----------


## Maksy

Наверно уже было, но...

----------


## Antique

> да, с Таможенной площади...


 Теперь хоть вспомнил, где его видел )

----------


## Kshisya

> Наверно уже было, но...


  Р-н Приморского б-ра?

----------


## Maksy

Нет, это одно публичное место, и хотя "штуковина" находится за воротами, она хорошо видна с улицы.

----------


## mlch

Ресторан "Александровский"?

----------


## Maksy

это место имеет непосредственное отношение к культуре, ну и к истории

----------


## osip

Библиотека Горького ?

----------


## MalышkA

По облицовке стены на заднем фоне очень похоже на то

----------


## Maksy

> Библиотека Горького ?


 и это правильный ответ!

----------


## MalышkA

Откуда было снято сие?

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 2466618
> 
> Откуда было снято сие?


  С какого-нибудь железобетонного истуканна, которые так испортили Французский бульвар. Например Кирпичный переулок, 3.

----------


## MalышkA

не с истукана и не с фр.б.

----------


## Gleb85

это с земли фото или с моря?

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

с воронцовского маяка или прогулочного катера типа каптиан дудэ

----------


## MalышkA

фото с песка)

----------


## Antique

С Собачего пляжа?

----------


## MalышkA

так точно)

----------


## Kshisya

Попробуем это?!

----------


## Pumik

Маразлиевская, ммм не помню номер, 3 дом от Сабанского переулка

----------


## Kshisya

> Маразлиевская, ммм не помню номер, 3 дом от Сабанского переулка


  № 26! Молодец!  Помогите пожалуйста! Добавьте Pumik от меня конфету, у меня не получается!

----------


## Jorjic

> Вложение 2466913 № 26! Молодец!  Помогите пожалуйста! Добавьте Pumik от меня конфету, у меня не получается!


 Без проблем. Хорошему человеку конфет не жалко.

----------


## Pumik

> Без проблем. Хорошему человеку конфет не жалко.


 Спасибо,спасибо,очень приятно)

----------


## SaMoVar

Попробуем.

----------


## Antique

> Попробуем.


 Фонтанская дорога?

----------


## SaMoVar

Нет. Южнее.

----------


## Antique

> Нет. Южнее.


 Очень похоже на ограду некой дачи на участке Файга на улице Тенистой. Если не Тенистая, то где-нибудь на Даче Ковалевского, куда уж южнее.

----------


## SaMoVar

Ишшо южнее))))
Я давно в тех местах не был - вот заснял самые примечательные вещи.

----------


## Antique

> Ишшо южнее))))
> Я давно в тех местах не был - вот заснял самые примечательные вещи.


 Люстдорф наверное? Не знаю где там может быть такая ограда.

----------


## SaMoVar

Люстдорф

----------


## SaMoVar

Я в дебри не заходил - говорю сразу. Место проходное.

----------


## SaMoVar

Подсказка

----------


## Pumik

я чет запуталась, так это Люстдорф или нет? 
 109 номер по улице, которая идет вниз к морю, не доходя, до того здания с бычками.

----------


## Antique

Да на фото табличка "109" видна. Я просто там не был сто лет. Не знаю где это )

----------


## yakhve

ну, там кроме проспекта Свободы "проходного" и с такой нумерацией вроде ничего больше и нет)))

----------


## Zhannusik

А можно нежилой сектор?

----------


## Скрытик

Пересыпь?

----------


## SaMoVar

Проспект Свободы. Правильно))) Не замечал такую красоту просто.
Явно остатки чего-то красивого, не вписывающегося в существующий дворик.

----------


## SaMoVar

Приморская?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Пересыпь?


 Скорее всего это район автосборочного завода.

----------


## Maksy

Район Краяна, Одесса Товарная

----------


## Скрытик

> Скорее всего это район автосборочного завода.


  Или мясокомбината.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Или мясокомбината.


 Там нет таких огромных елей, как слева от здания.

----------


## Zhannusik

> Район Краяна, Одесса Товарная


 Почти угадали. Признаюсь - бывшая лаборатория завода Краян, старая сторона, памятник архитектуры, с боковой стороны была доска почета. Показываю фото с крышей, обрезала верхушку, по которой сразу было бы видно, где это.

----------


## AG-ents

По городу появились вот такие наклейки.
Что они значат ?

----------


## mlch

> По городу появились вот такие наклейки.
> Что они значат ?


 С этим - в "Политику", как мне кажется.

----------


## AG-ents

> С этим - в "Политику", как мне кажется.


 А по заданному вопросу есть что сказать ?
Вот я осмелюсь предположить, что это кактусоводы выражают свой протест по поводу закрытия их секции ... Но возникает второй вопрос - кому они выражают свой протест ?

----------


## Trs

Эм-м. Я, конечно, понимаю, что в Тулу со своим самоваром и в "Политику" со своим кактусом - не комильфо, но тут принято делать загадки, заведомо зная ответ. И несколько иной тематики.

----------


## Kshisya

Давайте продолжим? А где находится это?

----------


## Maksy

> Почти угадали. Признаюсь - бывшая лаборатория завода Краян, старая сторона, памятник архитектуры, с боковой стороны была доска почета. Показываю фото с крышей, обрезала верхушку, по которой сразу было бы видно, где это.
> Вложение 2479759


  Спасибо, угадал именно по заднему зданию

----------


## Antique

> ну, там кроме проспекта Свободы "проходного" и с такой нумерацией вроде ничего больше и нет)))


 Это очевидно, но если отгадка уже изображена на фото, то отгадывать нечего.

----------


## SaMoVar

Канатная?

----------


## Kshisya

> Канатная?


  Нет! Холодно!

----------


## SaMoVar

Санаторий какой-то?

----------


## Kshisya

> Санаторий какой-то?


  Нет не санаторий! Но от моря не далеко!

----------


## Моя Семья

Похоже на пастера-Инфекционка.

----------


## Kshisya

> Похоже на пастера-Инфекционка.


 Нет! От Пастера далековато будет!

----------


## Trs

Ловлю себя на мысли, что это мои Мельницы, а потому вопрос - это бывшее предместье, вроде Мельниц, Слободки и пр.?

----------


## Kshisya

Нет, это не Мельницы, не Слободка и не пр.

----------


## vinny jones

Приморская?

----------


## Kshisya

> Приморская?


  Нет! Даю подсказку - это не центр города!

----------


## Antique

> Нет! Даю подсказку - это не центр города!


 Тогда можно искать очень долго и методом тыка.

Попробовать что-ли для разнообразия... Молдаванка? Большой Фонтан?

----------


## Kshisya

> Тогда можно искать очень долго и методом тыка.
> 
> Попробовать что-ли для разнообразия... Молдаванка? Большой Фонтан?


 Метод тыка оправдан - Да! Большой Фонтан! Станцию будем угадывать, или как?

----------


## OdGen

10-я-11 станции для затравки  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

Ну да


> Метод тыка оправдан - Да! Большой Фонтан! Станцию будем угадывать, или как?


 Да, до победного конца )

Возможно, что я где-то видел эту лепку. Не 16-я ли это станция?

----------


## Kshisya

нет,не 16-ая,не 10-ая и не 11-ая!

----------


## Antique

Может один из одноэтажных домов между вокзалом и ЖД кассами?

----------


## Kshisya

Нет.Дом одноэтажный,но далеко от вокзала и касс.Мы уже знаем,что это Фонтан и не очень далеко от моря.

----------


## yakhve

Ванный переулок?

----------


## vinny jones

район 7 станции?

----------


## Antique

Дача Ковалевского возле остановки "Санаторий Якорь"?

----------


## Eugenie

санаторий им. Горького?

----------


## Kshisya

7-ая Фонтана очень даже рядом

----------


## SaMoVar

Тенистая?

----------


## Kshisya

> Тенистая?


 Нет!

----------


## BORISOFF

Фонтанская дорога,49?

----------


## Kshisya

Нет,не Фонтанская дорога

----------


## Pumik

значит каманина угол литературная
на загадку отводится 3 дня, если нет правильного ответа, то существенные подсказки или ответ ТС.

----------


## Trs

Конечно, я на своём мнении не настаиваю, но, КМК, лучше более проходные места находить. Вот, например, что вам скажет эта картинка?



Разве что то, что это одноэтажный дом где-то под номером 39. Находчивые форумчане посмотрят что у меня в графе "Адрес", переберут небольшое число улиц и рано или поздно попадут в улицу Скворцова. Зачёт. А если у меня графа "Адрес" была бы пустой - копья ломали бы долго, из этой части дома даже предположения о его возрасте сделать нельзя (по моим прикидкам - середина 1920-х, но на фото и этого не видно).

----------


## Kshisya

Каманина угол Литературной просто очень жарко

----------


## Elena_odessa

А кто знает как Перекопской победы раньше называлась?

----------


## Antique

> А кто знает как Перекопской победы раньше называлась?


 В этой теме играют в игру в которой кто-либо загадывает место, а другие отгадывают. Для вопросов по улицам есть тема: https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=58570

Перекопской победы называлась так же, как называется и сейчас - Градоначальницкая.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Давайте продолжим? А где находится это?
> 
> Вложение 2480423
> 
> Вложение 2480422


 санаторий Молдова

----------


## Kshisya

Нет,не Литературная.Сказать ответ или Вам ещё интересно ?

----------


## Елена Вик

Похожие видела на Льва Толстого.

----------


## Antique

> Нет,не Литературная.Сказать ответ или Вам ещё интересно ?


  Я в своё время присматривался к окружающим зданиям но увидел только заборы и двухэтажную сталинку с лепкой, но на сталинке другой декор, а большее не удалось разглядеть. Интересно, где же это.




> Похожие видела на Льва Толстого.


 Раковины часто встречаются в качестве лепных украшений.

----------


## Kshisya

Если интересно,отвечаю:Улица Леваневского,дом 24 или 22,к сожалению,на самом доме нет номера,только на соседнем.А Каманина угол Литературной в 3-х минутах ходьбы.

----------


## Antique

> Если интересно,отвечаю:Улица Леваневского,дом 24 или 22,к сожалению,на самом доме нет номера,только на соседнем.А Каманина угол Литературной в 3-х минутах ходьбы.


 Так вот оно где было ) А можете показать полное фото дома, интересно посмотреть.

----------


## Kshisya

> Так вот оно где было ) А можете показать полное фото дома, интересно посмотреть.


 Полное фото дома обещаю завтра!

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Полное фото дома обещаю завтра!


 Побежали ночью фотографировать???

----------


## Kshisya

Обещанное фото для Antique!

----------


## Alex. N

"Выгуливая" иностранцев в городе наткнулись на мертвую улицу, за пол часа ни одной живой души не показалось на ней. Загадка скорее всего на скорость  :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

Сахалинчик?

----------


## Trs

Карантинный.

----------


## Maksy

деволановский спуск

----------


## victor.odessa

Давно не был в тех краях. Пишоновская?

----------


## Alex. N

> деволановский спуск


 Да это он  :smileflag:

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Ну,а что гулять по Деволановскому спуску??? Это,как блеск и нищета,что особенно бросается в глаза на представленном фото.Прямо,как изображение прошедшего и будущего и все на одной  фотографии...Новое здание скорее напоминает концептульный проект,чем то,что оно есть в наличие...

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Ну,а что гулять по Деволановскому спуску??? Это,как блеск и нищета,что особенно бросается в глаза на представленном фото.Прямо,как изображение прошедшего и будущего и все на одной  фотографии...Новое здание скорее напоминает концептульный проект,чем то,что оно есть в наличие...


 согласен - некогда знаменитая Канава, пока ещё существует в своём виде,  ,автору + за отличный вопрос

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> согласен - некогда знаменитая Канава, пока ещё существует в своём виде,  ,автору + за отличный вопрос


 Ох,с плюсом я согласен.Только вот когда мы поставим плюс тому кто отреставрирует или снесет все то,что находится в этой канаве.Насколько я знаю никаких выдающихся архитектурных зодчеств в этой канаве нет.Идеально было бы рассмотреть сей квартал в качестве "Квартала красных фонарей".А что??? И в центре вроде и вместе с тем ни на виду...

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

для этого нужны экономические предпосылки, а их пока нет,  .. . увы,  ,

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> для этого нужны экономические предпосылки, а их пока нет,  .. . увы,  ,


 согласен...хотя время на дворе такое,что все может произойти....

----------


## Alex. N

> Ну,а что гулять по Деволановскому спуску??? Это,как блеск и нищета,что особенно бросается в глаза на представленном фото.Прямо,как изображение прошедшего и будущего и все на одной  фотографии...Новое здание скорее напоминает концептульный проект,чем то,что оно есть в наличие...


 Тем, с кем гуляли на этом спуске  как раз такие места и интересны были

----------


## Alex. N

Прогуляемся?  :smileflag: ) Район, квартал?

----------


## Maksy

гоголя тёщин мост

----------


## Kamin

Это аллея проходящая под Шахским дворцом. Она идет параллельно  и выше сталинского дома по ул. Приморской № 23.

----------


## Alex. N

> Это аллея проходящая под Шахским дворцом. Она идет параллельно  и выше сталинского дома по ул. Приморской № 23.


  Задачка оказалась очень простой, + - за развернутый ответ

----------


## SaMoVar

Ещё и тёщин мост просматривается за деревьями))

----------


## Kamin

Может мой вопрос покажется легким, но я только подключился.

----------


## Kshisya

на Екатерининской?

----------


## Kamin

Да, Екатерининская. И сколько раз там переделывали под разные магазины, эти колоны сохранились. Плюсик

----------


## Kshisya

> Да, Екатерининская. И сколько раз там переделывали под разные магазины, эти колоны сохранились. Плюсик


 Спасибо! Чтоб себя проверить,- на фото позади колоны ресторанчик на ул.Екатериниской угол Жуковского?

----------


## Kamin

Нет, это  угол  с другой улицей,там магазин!  :smileflag:   И сразу вопрос а какой тогда это угол?

----------


## Sergey_L

Есть такие столбики на Екатерининской площади. Прямо на углу.

----------


## Kamin

Да, там есть столбы  и их много, они идут от подворотни 5 номера и даже заворачивают за угол, на Екатерининскую улицу. Но другие и отливали их другие

----------


## Kamin

Вот его полный вид!

----------


## Richard_I

> Вот его полный вид!


 Екатерининская площадь, 5?

----------


## Kamin

Это я дал иллюстрацию к предыдущему ответу. Если в вопросу, то нет. На Екатерининской площади № 5 столбы белые. А в вопросе - столб черный.

----------


## shmidt-ua

Где растет такое дерево ?

----------


## Kshisya

> Где растет такое дерево ?
> 
> Вложение 2545959


 На 5-й Фонтана, возле 5-го элемента!!!

----------


## Дедушка Ау

загадывайте еще что-то....очень давно не было загадок с фото старой Одессы....

----------


## shmidt-ua

> На 5-й Фонтана, возле 5-го элемента!!!


 Угу !   :smileflag:

----------


## crupie

И где?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

а действительно, где-то? Сразу + за загадку. Мне нра!

----------


## Eugenie

Где-то на Фонтане?

----------


## vinny jones

> а действительно, где-то? Сразу + за загадку. Мне нра!


 аналогично)

----------


## Pumik

цвет как у школы Столярского, но в школе кажется рамы белые.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> И где?
> 
> Вложение 2571263


 Зимой в аналогичной позе деды морозы висели, а как потеплело так коты ...
Такого кота каждый может себе на окно или балкон повесить, так что загадку считаю некорректной !

----------


## victor.odessa

> Зимой в аналогичной позе деды морозы висели, а как потеплело так коты ...
> Такого кота каждый может себе на окно или балкон повесить, так что загадку считаю некорректной !


 Но тем ни менее она загадана и понравилась форумчанам. Надо отгадывать.

----------


## vinny jones

> Зимой в аналогичной позе деды морозы висели, а как потеплело так коты ...
> Такого кота каждый может себе на окно или балкон повесить, так что загадку считаю некорректной !


 и много вы таких котов видели в городе? о_О этот вроде железный, капитальный такой котяра... Чебурашка плюшевый и то кучу лет висел и стал легендой) да и на Жуковского кот с сардельками прикольный... этот вполне может пополнить ряды... имхо, такие вещи украшают город...

----------


## Maksy

> Зимой в аналогичной позе деды морозы висели, а как потеплело так коты ...
> Такого кота каждый может себе на окно или балкон повесить, так что загадку считаю некорректной !


 а где второй такой висит? и где первый?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Мне кажется,что загадка с котом выглядит некорректно.Это не история города.И не история современности...

----------


## Ellsara

> И где?
> 
> Вложение 2571263


 У меня в подборке котов, которые украшают улицы городов в разных странах, этот котяра (в композиции еще участвуют кот-охотник и птицы) числится нижегородским...

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> У меня в подборке котов, которые украшают улицы городов в разных странах, этот котяра (в композиции еще участвуют кот-охотник и птицы) числится нижегородским...


 Значит в Одессе появилась композиция,основанная на смеси французского и нижегородского.... :smileflag:

----------


## Pinky

Это Нижний Новгород, шото далековато от Одессы.

----------


## АнастасияЮ

жаль, что не у нас, интересная композиция(

----------


## SaMoVar

Аффтару загадки - низачОт!

----------


## Кэсси

> Аффтару загадки - низачОт!


 а мне кажется очень даже зачот)))) как минимум половина участников группы ломали голову и рассматривали здания) наконец то подняли голову)

----------


## SaMoVar

Прежде чем задавать загадку - нужно знать ответ.

----------


## Alex. N

Вот такая парадная попалась. Похоже окно  еще родное   стоит  :smileflag:

----------


## SaMoVar

Район Нового рынка?

----------


## vinny jones

Льва Толстого, Новосельского - где-то в этом районе?

----------


## victor.odessa

> а мне кажется очень даже зачот)))) как минимум половина участников группы ломали голову и рассматривали здания) наконец то подняли голову)


 Данная загадка прошла бы на ура первого апреля. Для таких загадок создайте тему :"Где эта улица, где этот дом на просторах СНГ"

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вот такая парадная попалась.


 Возможно - Коблевская.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Вот такая парадная попалась. Похоже окно  еще родное   стоит Вложение 2573968


 Может я скажу глупость,но таких окон осталось еще много.Как пример приведу адрес Канатный переулок(бывший Дмитрия Ульянова) то ли 3,то ли 5.Там тоже есть что-то подобное...Может это и то,что изображено.Обычно это доходные дома,где фасадный вход в подъезд.Но в Канатном переулке это вход в квартиру хозяина доходного дома.Он внешне похож на вход в парадную,за этой дверью персональная мраморная лестница и затем вход в квартиру.Подобное осталось на Успенской...по-моему 7-9 номера...и вообще это еще есть в городе...По-моему Гоголя14...

----------


## Pumik

Коблевская 37, кажется.

----------


## Alex. N

> Может я скажу глупость,но таких окон осталось еще много.Как пример приведу адрес Канатный переулок(бывший Дмитрия Ульянова) то ли 3,то ли 5.Там тоже есть что-то подобное...Может это и то,что изображено.Обычно это доходные дома,где фасадный вход в подъезд.Но в Канатном переулке это вход в квартиру хозяина доходного дома.Он внешне похож на вход в парадную,за этой дверью персональная мраморная лестница и затем вход в квартиру.Подобное осталось на Успенской...по-моему 7-9 номера...и вообще это еще есть в городе...По-моему Гоголя14...


 Да Вы правы, это Канатный переулок

----------


## Дедушка Ау

О!!!...Если честно,даже не верил,что угадал верно.Просто в этой квартире жили мои близкие приятели...

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Кстати,если это Канатный переулок 5,то это квартира бывшего домовладельца.Справа от арки -вход в парадную...слева-вход в квартиру.Как я писал за этой дверью мраморная лестница ступенек на 20-25.Это очень высокий бельэтаж,почти,как второй.Самое интересное то.что сама квартира не очень большая...в ней по проекту три комнаты и большая гостинная..общая площадь до 100 кв.м...

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

а вот загадка из серии - "Угадайте откуда сделано это фото"

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> а вот загадка из серии - "Угадайте откуда сделано это фото"


 Судя по всему это чердачное помещение или выход на крышу...спешу предположить,что район Пушкинской...

----------


## yakhve

Сделано из "Пузатой хаты" на Дерибасовской, на заднем плане ул. Ланжероновская

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Сделано из "Пузатой хаты" на Дерибасовской, на заднем плане ул. Ланжероновская


 да загадка была на скорость ) +

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Еще хотелось бы пожелать,чтобы загадка была на сообразительность...

----------


## Скрытик

> Еще хотелось бы пожелать,чтобы загадка была на сообразительность...


 У вас есть что предложить? (С)  :smileflag:

----------


## Дедушка Ау

К сожалению я не попадаю под категорию сообразительных...

----------


## Пушкин

где? наверное тоже на время...

----------


## Trs

Бунина, 8

----------


## Пушкин

> Бунина, 8


  Таки да - дом Новикова.

----------


## Пушкин

Где? :smileflag:

----------


## Ellsara

Ришельевская угол Троицкой

----------


## Пушкин

> Ришельевская угол Троицкой


  
Что то все мои загадки отгадывают - усложним задачу :smileflag:  Где такой газовый фонарь живёт?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Что то все мои загадки отгадывают - усложним задачу Где такой газовый фонарь живёт?


 На Б. Арнаутской

----------


## Zhannusik

А где такие чудо-ворота?

----------


## yakhve

Ворота, вероятно, на спуске Степана Олейника, но давайте лучше играть по правилам - загадывать по очереди

----------


## Trs

Газовый фонарь из переулка Ляпунова

----------


## Zhannusik

> Ворота, вероятно, на спуске Степана Олейника, но давайте лучше играть по правилам - загадывать по очереди


 Эх, как быстро отгадали))) Извините, что влезла без очереди)

----------


## SaMoVar

Чудо-ворота такие на Косвенной есть.

----------


## Пушкин

> Газовый фонарь из переулка Ляпунова


  поставьте +, у меня плюсомёт отказал...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> поставьте +, у меня плюсомёт отказал...


 Помог  :smileflag:

----------


## vinny jones

ну вы даёте... скоро по кирпичику узнавать будете) браво!

----------


## Trs

Кронштейн-то отснят мной дважды на разные фотоаппараты.

----------


## Пушкин

А такое где? :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

Это 2-й Куликовский переулок, №4. Уже было в теме фотозагадки, но давно.

----------


## Пушкин

> Это 2-й Куликовский переулок, №4. Уже было в теме фотозагадки, но давно.


  Да, наверное я и выставлял...

----------


## Пушкин

Откуда вид? :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

С Горького. Скорее всего - из сталинки на углу Дегтярной, №12 или 14. Кирпичный дом - Кузнечная, 42, вид оттуда как-то я загадывал.

----------


## Пушкин

> С Горького. Скорее всего - из сталинки на углу Дегтярной, №12 или 14. Кирпичный дом - Кузнечная, 42, вид оттуда как-то я загадывал.


  Спиридоновская 18/24 вид с балкона одного одесского художника... отплюсуйте Trs плиз, мой плюсомет по прежнему молчит.

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Спиридоновская 18/24 вид с балкона одного одесского художника... отплюсуйте Trs плиз, мой плюсомет по прежнему молчит.


 Помог )) А не единственная ли это в том доме 6-ти этажная парадная, она над аркой как раз? Только там, есть 6-й этаж и выделен он был под художественные мастерские.

----------


## Пушкин

Она самая...

----------


## Kshisya

Загадка, наверное на скорость, но все же... Где это?

----------


## SWOY

> Загадка, наверное на скорость, но все же... Где это?
> 
> 
> Вложение 2587267


 Пироговский переулок 6,
 рядом с военной прокуратурой

----------


## malyutka_e

А где висит такая табличка ?

----------


## Trs

Где принимал п. п. Шерешевский не знаю, но раз уж заговорили - факт в копилку.

В начале ХХ века на Дерибасовской, 10 вёл приём п. п. с весьма благозвучной для своей профессии фамилией - указанного господина звали И. А. Шухер.

----------


## yakhve

Мигдаль Times пишет, что жил и принимал на Базарной угол Осипова, там табличка и была. Но еще указано, что по состоянию на июнь 2003 года табличка находится в краеведческом музее. Может, сейчас опять вернули на место?

----------


## Kshisya

> Пироговский переулок 6,
>  рядом с военной прокуратурой


 Да, все верно! Плюсик добавила!

----------


## Drongo

можно присоединиться и предложить отгадать где находятся вот такие красивые резные двери?

----------


## Trs

Какие двери? У меня что-то не отображается?

----------


## Zhannusik

да, фото нету, попробуйте еще раз.

----------


## Alex. N

Где это?  :smileflag:

----------


## Sergey_L

Ну это ж так легко! Тираспольская площадь - Преображенская 50.

----------


## Alex. N

> Ну это ж так легко! Тираспольская площадь - Преображенская 50.


 Да верно  :smileflag:  Все больше и больше  загадки идут на скорость, похоже не осталось  в Одессе малоизученных мест. И это радует  :smileflag:

----------


## krust

Где такая башенка?

----------


## Елена Вик

двери по-моему на Французском бульваре,в начале,номер не знаю.

----------


## Lively

> можно присоединиться и предложить отгадать где находятся вот такие красивые резные двери?


 


> двери по-моему на Французском бульваре,в начале,номер не знаю.


 Это двери дома номер 5 по Французскому бульвару

----------


## VHana

> двери по-моему на Французском бульваре,в начале,номер не знаю.


 7 номер, кажется.

----------


## shmidt-ua

Что за заведение с такой табличкой и где находится ?   :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

сувенирная лавка на Бунина.

а вообще "Кактус" в Одессе не один.

----------


## yakhve

Осмелюсь предположить, что этот "Кактус" на Бунина/Преображенской - там у магазина как раз 2 узких окна и дверь. 
А вообще, имхо, странно как-то загадывать современные вывески. Или тут весь цимес именно в том, чтоб угадать, КАКОЙ это "Кактус" из девяти существующих?

----------


## shmidt-ua

> сувенирная лавка на Бунина.
> 
> а вообще "Кактус" в Одессе не один.


 


> Осмелюсь предположить, что этот "Кактус" на Бунина/Преображенской - там у магазина как раз 2 узких окна и дверь. 
> А вообще, имхо, странно как-то загадывать современные вывески. Или тут весь цимес именно в том, чтоб угадать, КАКОЙ это "Кактус" из девяти существующих?


 Точно, по плюсику каждому !   :smileflag:

----------


## shmidt-ua

Ну и продолжая тему кактусов - где вот такое и почему на сливной трубе ?   :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Да сколько ж можно уже?! Один пришёл с этой наклейкой, второй пришёл...

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13506&p=19299011&viewfull=1#post1  9299011

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

ребята - кактусы, а вам не сложно для своей туповатой агитации подобрать здесь более близкую по смыслу тему

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> ребята - кактусы, а вам не сложно для своей туповатой агитации подобрать здесь более близкую по смыслу тему


 А просто нет более близкой темы к такой туповатой агитации...вот и засовывают,где можно игде нельзя...

----------


## Kshisya

> Где такая башенка?


 Это не район ли тюрьмы?

----------


## AG-ents

> Ну и продолжая тему кактусов - где вот такое и почему на сливной трубе ?  
> 
> Вложение 2603837


 Не уверен, что точно такую, но я несколько подобных наклеек на Успенской видел !   :smileflag: 

А почему на "сливной трубе" , так это любому одесситу понятно !

----------


## AG-ents

> Где такая башенка?


 Маразлиевская угол Троицкой  ?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Не уверен, что точно такую, но я несколько подобных наклеек на Успенской видел !  
> 
> А почему на "сливной трубе" , так это любому одесситу понятно !


 Мне например это не понятно и я не считаю,что подобные темы должны здесь обсуждаться в этой комнате....

----------


## krust

> Это не район ли тюрьмы?


 


> Маразлиевская угол Троицкой  ?


 Холодно. Подсказка: это не центр города, а если учесть, что это строение выглядит старинным, то долгое время находилось вообще в предместье Одессы. Двигаемся южнее.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

фонтан???

----------


## vieanna

красиво-то как! это водонапорная башня?

----------


## Trs

Люстдорф?

----------


## krust

> красиво-то как! это водонапорная башня?


 Очень похоже, подобраться поближе не имело возможности.



> Люстдорф?


 Ага. Исходя из топонимики местности и названия самой улицы, 1 апреля там главный праздник.

----------


## Trs

Весёлая улица

----------


## krust

> Весёлая улица


  Всё верно! Весёлая ул. в "Весёлой деревне", почти на пересечении с К.Либкнехта. Плюсик за мной.
ПС- загадка назначения башни не разгаданна.

----------


## Лексо

похожа на смотровую башню)

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> похожа на смотровую башню)


 ну,хорошо,что не на башню узников смерти....

----------


## SaMoVar

Минарет?

----------


## krust

> похожа на смотровую башню)


 Минарет, водокачка это или башня спящей красавицы - можно долго гадать, только получить ответ можно или у нынешних владельцев этого сооружения или основательно покопавшись в архивах.

А пока новая загадка. Два дома с очень схожей архитектурой, находятся в разных районах города, отличающихся своей "престижностью"
Правильный ответ считается за два адреса.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Французский бульвар 20...ведомсвенный дом железнодорожников....раньше был..ужасающий дом...слышимость стопроцентная и тараканами все кишит.....

----------


## Дедушка Ау

ВТОРОЙ  думаю,что молдованка....но не ручаюсь...

----------


## Trs

Красный - на Степовой во дворах за Дальницкой. Серый - Французский бульвар, как уже было сказано.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Красный - на Степовой во дворах за Дальницкой. Серый - Французский бульвар, как уже было сказано.


 Наверное район Михайловской...площади Полярников...

----------


## krust

> Красный - на Степовой во дворах за Дальницкой. Серый - Французский бульвар, как уже было сказано.


 Браво! Степовая 18/20 и Французский б-р 20

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Загадывайте еще что-то...

----------


## vinny jones

> Французский бульвар 20...ведомсвенный дом железнодорожников....раньше был..ужасающий дом...слышимость стопроцентная и тараканами все кишит.....


 если не ошибаюсь, то во дворе этого дома Шурик превращал докторскую колбасу в любительскую и кормил собаку...

----------


## Lively

> если не ошибаюсь, то во дворе этого дома Шурик превращал докторскую колбасу в любительскую и кормил собаку...


 Немного ошибаетесь. Указанное Вами действо происходило во дворе дома №22, а это через нынешнюю улицу Довженко.
UPD 04052011
Чтобы снять все вопросы добавляю картинку из GoogleEarth.
a) место кормления собачки
b) Торец дома №20, который виден в кадре.
К слову, на GoogleEarth есть фотография из фильма на на требуемом месте.

----------


## vinny jones

> Ошибаетесь. Указанное Вами действо происходило во дворе дома №22, а это через нынешнюю улицу Довженко


 может быть... мне казалось, что №20 там на заднем плане...

----------


## yakhve

есть-есть на заднем плане, Лидочка его все время головой закрывает  :smileflag:  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cechkK6Ec0A

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Все дело в том,что дом по Французскому бульвару 20 был построен намного раньше,чем хрущевки по ыранцузскому бульвару 22..там есть корпуса.А Б В...Эти корпуса находятся вокруг двора,где и снимали Шурика...Дом,который выглядывает действительно 20...кстати в нём примерно в 60 годы была сделана достройка 4 этажа.Там несколько ниже потолки,чем на других этажах и чуть-чуть иная планировка квартир...Квартиры предназаначались для руководящего звена железной дороги,которые не получили квартиру в иных домах...

----------


## Kshisya

Где находится голова этого сатира?

----------


## Пушкин

> Где находится голова этого сатира?
> 
> Вложение 2619058


  Над какими нибудь подъездом...

----------


## Shcoda

> Где находится голова этого сатира?
> 
> Вложение 2619058


 Судя по граффити рядом - не высоко...

----------


## Kshisya

> Судя по граффити рядом - не высоко...


 Т. е., не знаете где это находится?! :smileflag:

----------


## Скрытик

> Т. е., не знаете где это находится?!


  А должны?  :smileflag:

----------


## Борменталь

> Загадка первая.
> Что это за место? Оно имеет отношение к Гумилеву и гражданской войне в Испании.


 Это по ходу 15-го трамвая (сейчас это - спуск Степана Олейника)

----------


## Trs

Ух, что вспомнили!

----------


## Борменталь

> Загадка первая.
> Что это за место? Оно имеет отношение к Гумилеву и гражданской войне в Испании.


 Это место по ходу 15-го трамвая. Сейчас называется "Спуск Стенана Олейника"

----------


## Trs

Кроме того, что это не спуск Олейника, это ещё и давно разгаданная загадка пятилетней давности.)

----------


## Joozy

> Где находится голова этого сатира?
> 
> Вложение 2619058


  над аркой в центре города. на Базарной возможно, а возможно где-то и в ином месте конечно... :smileflag:

----------


## Kshisya

> над аркой в центре города. на Базарной возможно, а возможно где-то и в ином месте конечно...


 Нет это не Базарная, но центр города

----------


## mlch

> Нет это не Базарная, но центр города


 Коблевская?

----------


## Kshisya

> Коблевская?


 Нет! В названии этой улицы одна из основных национальностей жителей нашего города.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

на Русской ?  или на Украинской ? ))) других основных национальностей у нас уже нет

----------


## denn-73

это сейчас нет, а раньше это была Еврейская, Греческая

----------


## Kshisya

> это сейчас нет, а раньше это была Еврейская, Греческая


 Браво! Это улица Еврейская! Конфету добавила!

----------


## Antique

В то время когда вы отгадывали загадку я фотографировал этого сатира на Еврейской, 7 )

Вот тот сатир:

----------


## Trs

*Antique* вернулся!

----------


## Kshisya

> В то время когда вы отгадывали загадку я фотографировал этого сатира на Еврейской, 7 )
> 
> Вот тот сатир:


 Да, маленькое совпадение!

----------


## Kshisya

Где в Одессе такой фонтанчик с голубями?

----------


## Lively

Гайдара угол Генерала Петрова. У аптеки "Интерхим"

----------


## Joozy

> Гайдара угол Генерала Петрова. У аптеки "Интерхим"


  да-да, там ещё и кошки сидят :smileflag: 
это,пожалуй, самая простая загадка, которую я могу вспомнить, и то я опоздал на неё :smileflag:

----------


## Kshisya

> Гайдара угол Генерала Петрова. У аптеки "Интерхим"


 Браво! Конфету добавила!

----------


## КАКАО

где новые идеи!))

----------


## Руслан 25

Где такой памятник? Извините если было...

----------


## Trs

Дом на заднем плане кажется мне знакомым - то ли это Садовая, 9, то ли дворовый флигель на Коблевской в последних номерах.

----------


## Antique

> Где такой памятник? Извините если было...Вложение 2696115


 Это же памятник Костанди на Пастера, 46 http://www.segodnya.ua/news/14168716.html

----------


## Trs

Ага, значит это всё-таки Садовая, 9. Я снимал этот дом из соседнего по Пастера двора.

----------


## Antique

> Ага, значит это всё-таки Садовая, 9. Я снимал этот дом из соседнего по Пастера двора.


 А что это за флигель на заднем плане? Случайно ли не модерновый?

----------


## Trs

Так я про флигель и говорю сейчас, этот дом выходит задним фасадом во дворы на Пастера. Флигель слегка модернов, есть плиточка в парадной, отснята.

----------


## OdGen

Че-то облез памятник, и никто его не красит-белит - ни "Любимый город", ни ЖЭК, ни жильцы!

----------


## piryur

> Че-то облез памятник, и никто его не красит-белит - ни "Любимый город", ни ЖЭК, ни жильцы!


 И стоит он не долго- всего-то со 2-го сентября прошлого года... Выборы закончились, пиариться некому...

----------


## OdGen

> И стоит он не долго- всего-то со 2-го сентября прошлого года... Выборы закончились, пиариться некому...


 Именно!

----------


## kravshik

помогайте подсказками,что-то вроде краеведческого ориентирования,"на Часы"




что узнал: №
№5 канатный з-д
6- католич костел -екатерин
7 -ст Одесса-порт ,Приморская

----------


## kravshik

№ 8 политех

----------


## Pumik

кажется
№3 горсад у Печескаго
№12 Пушкинская, дом Маразли

----------


## Trs

1 - вокзал
8 - гостиница "Лондон"

----------


## Freez

> № 8 политех


 Политех №11

----------


## Hvarshat

№10 - Гоголя, 16, Техникум промышленной автоматики

----------


## Kamin

Номер четыре у нового здания "Марсель", ул.  Нежинская № 79,  (сами часы стоят со стороны Тираспольской площади.

----------


## kravshik

Спасибо за помощь единомышленники,да политех №11 ,это я хомутнулся с номерами

----------


## ebreo

И я пару слов за загадки вставлю, точнее вопрос:    http://s014.radikal.ru/i327/1105/16/b7c8affc3f58.jpg

----------


## yakhve

Преображенская / Базарная?

----------


## ebreo

таки да, похоже на правду

----------


## yakhve

и шо Вы говорите

----------


## krust

Попробуем для начала без подсказки угадать место, а заодно и дату:

----------


## lanos7

В районе Краяна?

----------


## bamb1na

Какой-то рынок?

----------


## Maksy

> В районе Краяна?


 это вы по корпоративному цвету фасада определили?  :smileflag:

----------


## КАКАО

в районе Молдаванки ?

----------


## HollowHowl

Из даты можно предположить, что это склеп где похоронен Боффо. Или где родился Шмидт. А если серьезно, сложно сказать

----------


## SaMoVar

Слободка?

----------


## Kariatida

а мне вот - то ли Черноморка, то ли Водопроводная - точнее, не сама Водопроводная, а эти хитрые переулки - Вознесенский и тыды)

----------


## krust

> Из даты можно предположить, что это склеп где похоронен Боффо. Или где родился Шмидт. А если серьезно, сложно сказать


  :smileflag:  Насчёт даты немного погодя, Б.Э.С. и поисковики тут навряд ли помогут.



> В районе Краяна?


 


> в районе Молдаванки ?


 


> Слободка?


 


> а мне вот - то ли Черноморка, то ли Водопроводная - точнее, не сама Водопроводная, а эти хитрые переулки - Вознесенский и тыды)


 Всё холодно. Ещё не все одесские предместья перечислены. 
Если бы в первом предположении *lanos7* на ряду с именем собственным было указано имя нарицательное ....., то по крайней мере обозначился бы круг для конкретного поиска.

----------


## Pumik

завод, например пивной, но он почти разрушен, еще предместье можно Большой Фонтан.

----------


## victor.odessa

Возможно корпуса завода ЗОР или склады на Ат.Головатого / Балтская дорога.

----------


## HollowHowl

Вот вряд ли это ЗОР, у ЗОР-а нет голубых домов

----------


## HollowHowl

я бы мог предложить Дальницкую, но очень вряд ли.

----------


## krust

> Возможно корпуса завода ЗОР или склады на Ат.Головатого / Балтская дорога.


 


> Вот вряд ли это ЗОР, у ЗОР-а нет голубых домов


 У ЗОРа нет голубых главных! фасадов, добрая половина Московской выкрашена суриком. Тем не менее правильный ответ прозвучал. victor.odessa +       
 Это "Одессельмаш" (он же ЗОР, он же И.И.Гена) корпус с датой прямо напротив остановки завода "Красная гвардия"

это справа:

это немного левее:

Что означает дата, понятия не имею. Логичнее всего конечно предположить, что это год постройки. Тогда сразу возникает вопрос кто строил и для чего?

----------


## Trs

В заводские комплексы Пересыпи в позднейшее время включали жилые дома, от которых часто оставался только фасад с заложенными окнами, а изнутри пристраивали цех или склад.

----------


## kravshik

Кстати я в свое время это здание тоже загадывал,был уже ЗОР.

подскажите что-то знакомое,тут с соседней темки нам помощь требуется



похоже на начало Литературной....сзади виден забор вроде бы ДО "Мирный"

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

не Педагогическая?

----------


## Kamin

На здании мемориальная доска и похоже с указанием в честь кого названа улица,т.к. дом в начале улицы, угловой. Мне почему напоминает улицу Шклярука.

----------


## SergB

Господа, если этот вопрос обсуждался - НЕ БИТЬ  :smileflag:  Направьте, пож., ласково где искать и всё...  :smileflag: 

С чем связана эта скульптура ?

----------


## Скрытик

С рестораном Компот  :smileflag:

----------


## SergB

*Скрытик*, спасибо !
Так и запишем - просто скульптурная композиция  :smileflag:

----------


## krust

> С чем связана эта скульптура ?


  Вот меня она связывает с ностальгическими воспоминаниями о счастливом детстве, а детство заканчивается, когда уже не залезешь папе на плечи. Наверное, это главная идея Савелия Либкина по созданию этой скульптуры.

----------


## Скрытик

> Вот меня она связывает с ностальгическими воспоминаниями о счастливом детстве, а детство заканчивается, когда уже не залезешь папе на плечи. Наверное, это главная идея Савелия Либкина по созданию этой скульптуры.


  Ну не знаю. У меня как-то не укладывается понятие счастливого детства, когда папа сажает ребенка на плечи и заглядывает в окно ресторана, а не ведет в него кушать. Никогда не понимал этот концепт...

----------


## krust

> Ну не знаю. У меня как-то не укладывается понятие счастливого детства, когда папа сажает ребенка на плечи и заглядывает в окно ресторана, а не ведет в него кушать. Никогда не понимал этот концепт...


 Не стоит воспринимать всё так буквально, в частности ракурс скульптуры и что находиться за окнами. И конечно же, посещение ресторанов не является неотъемлемой составляющей счастливого детства ИМХО мальчик, на плечах у отца, разглядывает кадку с цветами..

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

kravshik,вы опять загадали загалку и пропали??

----------


## victor.odessa

> kravshik,вы опять загадали загалку и пропали??


 Эту фотку разместил Малютка в теме Одесса, которую мы не должны потерять. 12.06.2011. #10646.

----------


## kravshik

> kravshik,вы опять загадали загалку и пропали??


 Ох уж этот kravshik,а собственно зачем я тут нужен,

я попросил о помощи и жду вариантов.....))))) мы тут в соседней теме задумались....над этим,а здесь у нас тоже много спецов...
Ок,если необходимо,я на связи,да и личка работает......

----------


## Pumik

> подскажите что-то знакомое,тут с соседней темки нам помощь требуется
> 
> похоже на начало Литературной....сзади виден забор вроде бы ДО "Мирный"


 Смотрела сегодня на Литературная/Каманина, нет, не оно.

----------


## Antique

> Ох уж этот kravshik,а собственно зачем я тут нужен,
> 
> я попросил о помощи и жду вариантов.....))))) мы тут в соседней теме задумались....над этим,а здесь у нас тоже много спецов...
> Ок,если необходимо,я на связи,да и личка работает......


 Только вот это тема фотоигры, где загадывающий знает ответ. Можно создать тему вроде: "Помогите опознать место".

----------


## BORISOFF

> Ну не знаю. У меня как-то не укладывается понятие счастливого детства, когда папа сажает ребенка на плечи и заглядывает в окно ресторана, а не ведет в него кушать. Никогда не понимал этот концепт...


 Мне кажется,что идея не в том,куда заглядывают , а в том, что папа с сыном вместе. В этом - счастье , максимально близкий контакт сына и папы, уверенность в папиной силе, маленькие тайны двух мужчин, разговоры, да просто сын сейчас выше всех и от этого ему хорошо , и папе хорошо, и так будет всегда. Вот о чем эта скульптура.

----------


## Скрытик

> Мне кажется,что идея не в том,куда заглядывают , а в том, что папа с сыном вместе. В этом - счастье , максимально близкий контакт сына и папы, уверенность в папиной силе, маленькие тайны двух мужчин, разговоры, да просто сын сейчас выше всех и от этого ему хорошо , и папе хорошо, и так будет всегда. Вот о чем эта скульптура.


  Ну каждый представляет себе свое, но я вижу именно заглядывающего в окна мальчика с плеч отца. Разверните скульптуру на 180 градусов и результат будет тот, что описан.

----------


## Александр02

ул.Ришельевская угол.Пайтелеймоновская,здание пицерии...установлен примерно в 2005 году..

----------


## Пушкин

где?

----------


## OdGen

Пушкинская, 29 угол Еврейской, дом Анатра

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Пушкинская, 29 угол Еврейской, дом Анатра


 И что? загадка разгадана? Ну, блин, даже порадоваться новой загадке не успела.
Ну если вдруг не привильно (тешу себя надеждой  :smileflag:  ) , предположу, на всякий случай, дома напротив привоза.

----------


## Пушкин

Таки да!

----------


## OdGen

> И что? загадка разгадана? Ну, блин, даже порадоваться новой загадке не успела.


 Ну да, каких-то сорок минут.




> Ну если вдруг не привильно (тешу себя надеждой  ) , предположу, на всякий случай, дома напротив привоза.


 НЕПРАВИЛЬНО быть не может! Мимо этого дома я не один год ходил в одесский архив!  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Ну, блин, даже порадоваться новой загадке не успела.


 Радуйтесь! )

----------


## Trs

Асвадуров?

----------


## Antique

> Асвадуров?


 нет

----------


## Trs

Тогда пойдём издалека. Это доходный дом?

----------


## Pumik

Л.Толстого м/у Островидова и Дегтярной

----------


## AG-ents

Пушкинская ближе к Троицкой

----------


## Trs

раз все так оживились — ухвачусь за Ришельевскую, 33

----------


## Kshisya

Сабанский переулок 1?

----------


## Буджак

Действительно, очень похоже на дом Маргулиса.

----------


## Antique

> Тогда пойдём издалека. Это доходный дом?


 да, но пока никто из присутствующих не назвал правильній ответ. Ждём-с.

----------


## Trs

Мне кажется, что из домов с барельефами не называли дом Шестопала на Екатерининской/Жуковского.

----------


## Antique

> Мне кажется, что из домов с барельефами не называли дом Шестопала на Екатерининской/Жуковского.


 нет.

----------


## Пушкин

Жуковского/Екатерининская?

----------


## Antique

> Жуковского/Екатерининская?


 нет

----------


## vadimpetrovich

Господа, это же на Слободке.

----------


## Antique

> Господа, это же на Слободке.


  ну ну....

Сутки прошли. Подсказка: здание находится на окраине исторической городской застройки.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> ну ну....
> 
> Сутки прошли. Подсказка: здание находится на окраине исторической городской застройки.


 А исторической какого периода? 
На Фонтане искать, что-ли?

----------


## Antique

> А исторической какого периода? 
> На Фонтане искать, что-ли?


 Фонтан и сейчас, пожалуй, представляет собой дачную застройку. Если интересует период, то в общем до 1950-х годов (надо наверно было написать "плотной городской застройки").

----------


## Trs

Это дом или на Градоначальницкой, или в первом квартале Серова от неё. Не сказать, что под описание хорошо подходит, ну а вдруг?..

----------


## Artemisia

Пироговская?

----------


## Пушкин

Район за ликёро-водочным заводом?

----------


## vadimpetrovich

да да, я смотрел, это Известковская.

----------


## Antique

> да да, я смотрел, это Известковская.


 Номер дома?

----------


## Artemisia

87

----------


## Antique

> 87


  87 это вот это здание? http://www.panoramio.com/photo/53110392 но где там барельеф????

----------


## Artemisia

у меня ссылка не открывается.
87 - это просто наугад. насколько помню эту улицу серые здания заводские (52-а), но там, скорее всего тоже нет барельефа. А из жилых домов - не помню есть ли серые. Но если это жилой дом, то значит по нечетную сторону

----------


## Antique

> у меня ссылка не открывается.
> 87 - это просто наугад. насколько помню эту улицу серые здания заводские (52-а), но там, скорее всего тоже нет барельефа. А из жилых домов - не помню есть ли серые. Но если это жилой дом, то значит по нечетную сторону


 Я так и подумал, что наугад ) vadimpetrovich сам не помнит, что видел. Но мало ли, вдруг есть где-то похожий )))) Прошли ещё одни сутки и настало время новой подсказки:




> Район за ликёро-водочным заводом?


 нет, но и не так далеко. Здание расположено в южной части города.

----------


## Artemisia

Давайте хоть улицу определим (угадаем  :smileflag: )... Канатная?

----------


## Antique

> Давайте хоть улицу определим (угадаем )... Канатная?


  Нет, не Канатная )

----------


## Tancovschitsa

А это не в том районе, часом, где Дом-музей Паустовского? Типа Черноморской и иже с ними? (хотя насчёт плотной застройки сомневаюсь)

----------


## Antique

> А это не в том районе, часом, где Дом-музей Паустовского? Типа Черноморской и иже с ними? (хотя насчёт плотной застройки сомневаюсь)


 Нет, не там, это северная часть. Вот Пушкин и ещё некоторые учасники были гораздо ближе к отгадке.

----------


## Kshisya

Р-н Тираспольской?

----------


## Artemisia

Нежинская?

----------


## VHana

Преображенская

----------


## VHana

район Куликова поля?

----------


## Antique

> район Куликова поля?


 Да, тот район.

----------


## Artemisia

Итальянский бульвар?

----------


## Kshisya

Пироговская?

----------


## Kamin

Пироговская?

----------


## Kamin

Или один из Куликовских переулков?

----------


## Trs

Вроде её уже спрашивали... Но пусть будет школа на углу Пироговской и Канатной.

----------


## Kamin

Канатная угол Пироговской. На здании внутри двора со стороны Пироговской? Пироговская № 21.

----------


## Antique

> Канатная угол Пироговской. На здании внутри двора со стороны Пироговской? Пироговская № 21.


 Нет, не оно. А что находится внутри двора школы? Неужели там тоже есть барельефы?




> Или один из Куликовских переулков?


 Ни один из них...




> Итальянский бульвар?


  И тоже мимо.




> Пироговская?


 Пироговскую спрашивали, не она.

----------


## Trs

Тоска. На Гимназической есть серый модерновый дом, вот только не помню есть ли барельефы.

А так вообще может быть дом в Пироговском переулке, но он бежево-жёлтый, а тут серый.

----------


## Antique

> А так вообще может быть дом в Пироговском переулке, но он бежево-жёлтый, а тут серый.


 На моём мониторе он бледно жёлтый (и серый там где на гирлянде отпала краска), а впрочем погода была не солнечная.

----------


## Пушкин

Где? :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

Я стёр свой ответ - пусть новички отгадывают )

----------


## Пушкин

> Я стёр свой ответ - пусть новички отгадывают )


  не видел, хоть в личку черканите...

----------


## OdGen

> Где?


 Греческая, 19?

----------


## Artemisia

Жуковского?

----------


## Пушкин

Пока нет

----------


## Artemisia

Нежинская?

----------


## Kamin

У нас такая голова есть в нескольких местах - я знаю Греческую, у дверей в медучилище и мединституте на одном из корпусов. Но там по моему без косичек.

----------


## Пушкин

Пора уже определяться, тем более двое мне правильно ответили в личку. Подсказка - это таки мед. учреждение...

----------


## КАКАО

на Троицкой

----------


## Пушкин

нет,
 давайте хотя бы кварталы улиц называть, а то как пальцем в небо...

----------


## mlch

Ну, раз все молчат...
Валиховский переулок 3

----------


## Пушкин

> Ну, раз все молчат...
> Валиховский переулок 3

----------


## Kamin

Давайте вспомним где в Одессе есть такой Горький.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

о! я думал его уже нет! это под Приморским в Лунном парке, там еще был домик и табличка, мол здесь жил Горький

----------


## Kamin

Вы правы он ТАКИ ДА еще есть. Я тоже думая уже давно упал. А вот и табличка. Только в ней о том кто этот барельеф сделал и когда. Правда забыли написать имя скульптора..

----------


## Kamin

На этом фото общий вид стены с барельефом и табличкой. Домик стоит без окон и дверей, поэтому в кадр не вошел.

----------


## Kamin

Хорошо пионеры постарались в 1957 году. Еще держится.

----------


## Дмитрий Семёнов

http://www.nice-places.com/data/articles/258.jpg
подскажите пожалуйста где находится этот дом?

----------


## Скрытик

> http://www.nice-places.com/data/articles/258.jpg
> подскажите пожалуйста где находится этот дом?


  В Воронцовском переулке.

----------


## Дмитрий Семёнов

> В Воронцовском переулке.


 благодарю)

----------


## Дмитрий Семёнов

недавно проходил по ул. Маразлиевская ( почти в конце) и в одном из дворов заметил фонарный столб с надписью ( гравюра что-ли) спб... фотографии к сожалению нету.
не то чтобы это очень красиво ,   но просто интересно каким образом это столб окозался в Одессе. Может кто-то знает об этом?..

----------


## Trs

Маразлиевская, 36, доходный дом Петровой, 1901; ограда — 1896. Насколько я слышал, столб был флагштоком.

----------


## Дмитрий Семёнов

> Маразлиевская, 36, доходный дом Петровой, 1901; ограда — 1896. Насколько я слышал, столб был флагштоком.


 а фотографии нету? а то я в интернете не могу найти

----------


## Antique

> фонарный столб с надписью ( гравюра что-ли)


  Литая вставка.

Но вообще тут не отгадывают те обьекты, о расположении которых не знает автор сообщения.

----------


## Trs

Ой, а я и не заметил где пишу, думал что это "Дома...", и от меня пардон примите.

----------


## Дмитрий Семёнов

> Литая вставка.
> 
> Но вообще тут не отгадывают те обьекты, о расположении которых не знает автор сообщения.


 ок, ясно)
просто сильно хотелось узнать)

----------


## mlch

> ок, ясно)
> просто сильно хотелось узнать)


 Так заглядывай сюда или сюда Там совместными усилиями все непонятности стараемся разобрать. Присоединяйся.

----------


## nik40

> где у нас в Одессе находится такое?


 Это учебное заведение находится на Пастера. Выходите из Горсада, идете в сторону Горьковской библиотеки. По пути увидите.

----------


## Antique

> Это учебное заведение находится на Пастера. Выходите из Горсада, идете в сторону Горьковской библиотеки. По пути увидите.


 Уже пять лет прошло, как отгадали эту загадку. В этой теме пока нечего отгадывать, так как пока желающих загадывать нет.

----------


## Свободная

> Тема супер!..
> Ответ не скажу, но в глубоком детстве жил там...


 так нечестно. Скажите ответ. Мне интересно, что это за местность.

----------


## Trs

Да действительно, зачем на дату сообщения смотреть?

----------


## mlch

> Да действительно, зачем на дату сообщения смотреть?


 Это эпидемия!  :smileflag:  Уже в третей или четвертой теме за последние два дня встречаю отвечающих на сообщения многолетней давности.

----------


## Агент2000

> Это эпидемия!  Уже в третей или четвертой теме за последние два дня встречаю отвечающих на сообщения многолетней давности.


 я думаю, это связано с тем, что тема давняя, но по прежнему не утратила своей актуальности.

----------


## Pumik

> я думаю, это связано с тем, что тема давняя, но по прежнему не утратила своей актуальности.


 а мне кажется, что это кому-то нечего делать.
эти новые люди регятся каждый день и заходят только в одесские темы, еще и с "гениальными" репликами к чему бы это...

----------


## Antique

Мне кажется, что кто-то хочет стимулировать активность в краеведческих темах. Есть же пользователи-неписатели, но читатели,которым всё время нужна "текстовая пища" ))

----------


## amina_od

Краеведческие темы - это наша история. И правильно, что хочет стимулировать, если это так. Очень интересная тема. Спасибо.

----------


## Trs

Если это история — так нечего в ней набивать количество постов, замусоривая её.

----------


## Zhannusik

А вот где это находится? 
Я правда сама не знаю что было в этом здании, наверное музей.

Правильно, это там!!!

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

а это Дюковский парк, один из павильонов сельскохозяйственной выставки (бывшей ,конечно).

----------


## Ranke

> Давайте вспомним где в Одессе есть такой Горький.


 Спасибо большое за фотозагадку/разгадку. Знал, что есть такой мемориал в городе, но не знал где. Теперь знаю  :smileflag:  Сегодня сходил - пополнил фотоальбом.

----------


## Ranke

А не будут ли следующие фотозагадки уж больно сложны для участников столь интересной и  темы? 


*1.* 

*2.* 

*3.*

----------


## Antique

> А не будут ли следующие фотозагадки уж больно сложны для участников столь интересной и  темы?


 Экая невидаль )






> *1.*


 Болгарская угол Высокого переулка.




> *3.*


 Юрия Олеши угол Греческой

----------


## Sergey_L

Первый знаю, Высокий пер 2. Там внутри двора очень примечательный интерьер (ну, и снаружи тоже).

----------


## vinny jones

1. по-моему, это на Молдаванке... если не ошибаюсь, на Болгарской, где-то в районе Запорожской или Высокого переулка...

----------


## vinny jones

да, таки там... =)
во как синхронно все выдали...

----------


## Antique

А вот на счёт командного пункта прийдётся погадать. Предлагаю вариант: "Одесский Порт".

----------


## yakhve

Гм-гм... Странные загадки в виде фото крупным планом "именных" табличек домов - что тут вообще отгадывать? Первая загадка даже в этой ветке форума была в феврале 2011. Но зато тема оживилась :smileflag:  Для № 2 - логичный вариант "Одесский порт", действительно, командование могло находиться рядом с объектом, относящимся к его ведению.

----------


## Ranke

> Гм-гм... Странные загадки в виде фото крупным планом "именных" табличек домов - что тут вообще отгадывать? Первая загадка даже в этой ветке форума была в феврале 2011. Но зато тема оживилась Для № 2 - логичный вариант "Одесский порт", действительно, командование могло находиться рядом с объектом, относящимся к его ведению.


 Спасибо, *yakhve*! Действительно вопрос по дому доктора Рейделя
звучал в теме 22.02.2011. Правда, со стороны двора ... Извините,
всю ветку не осилил 

Мои поздравления - *Antique, Sergey_L, vinny jones!!!* 

Правильный ответ на 1-й вопрос: Высокий переулок, 2 (угол ул. Болгарская)
Правильный ответ на 3-й вопрос:  улица Юрия Олеши, 8 (угол ул. Греческая)

По второму вопросу (командный пункт 15-ой бригады ПВО): "Одесский Порт" - мимо. Подсказка такова: Дом двухэтажный, расположен на территории учреждения, 400 с хвостиком метров от моря. Думайте ...

----------


## victor.odessa

> По второму вопросу (командный пункт 15-ой бригады ПВО): "Одесский Порт" - мимо. Подсказка такова: Дом двухэтажный, расположен на территории учреждения, 400 с хвостиком метров от моря. Думайте ...


 Штаб Первого полка морской пехоты, которым командовал Я.И. Осипов, находился на территории Молодой гвардии. Может там же находился и командный пункт 15-ой бригады ПВО ?

----------


## Ranke

> Штаб Первого полка морской пехоты, которым командовал Я.И. Осипов, находился на территории Молодой гвардии. Может там же находился и командный пункт 15-ой бригады ПВО ?

----------


## Antique

> По второму вопросу (командный пункт 15-ой бригады ПВО): "Одесский Порт" - мимо. Подсказка такова: Дом двухэтажный, расположен на территории учреждения, 400 с хвостиком метров от моря. Думайте ...


 Тогда возможно санаторий. Не на Большом ли Фонтане?

----------


## Ranke

> Тогда возможно санаторий. Не на Большом ли Фонтане?


 Не на "Большом" и не на "Фонтане", для санатория территория маловата - меньше 1Га.

----------


## Antique

> Не на "Большом" и не на "Фонтане", для санатория территория маловата - меньше 1Га.


 Круг поисков суживается, но искать становится всё  сложнее.  Может быть это территория какой-нибудь больницы, например на Белинского?  Или как бы банально этот вариант не звучал, но не находился ли командный пункт в обсерватории?

----------


## yakhve

а не Французский ли это бульвар? например, Киностудия?

----------


## Шарки

может территория госпиталя на Пироговской  ?

----------


## Ranke

> Может быть это территория какой-нибудь больницы, например на Белинского?  Или как бы банально этот вариант не звучал, но не находился ли командный пункт в обсерватории?


 


> а не Французский ли это бульвар? например, Киностудия?


 


> может территория госпиталя на Пироговской  ?


 Одно из мнений верно, как направление для поиска. Но требуется точность.
Еще она подсказка (может кому и в помощь): из беседы с главой учреждения, на территории которой располагается это здание, я узнал, что некоторое время ЭТО было дачей Жукова. А может это байка?

----------


## Шарки

госпиталь ?

----------


## Antique

Увы, я ещё смутнее представляю, где может находиться это здание. Может на территории больницы №3?

----------


## SaMoVar

Улица Успенская? В начале где-то?

----------


## Pumik

> По второму вопросу (командный пункт 15-ой бригады ПВО): "Одесский Порт" - мимо. Подсказка такова: Дом двухэтажный, расположен на территории учреждения, 400 с хвостиком метров от моря. Думайте ...


 извините за гугл, но стало интересно, где же...
 ул. Черняховского, двор школы №56
"Противовоздушную оборону Одессы обеспечивала лишь одна 15-я отдельная бригада ПВО под командованием полковника Ивана Терентьевича Шиленкова. Основу ПВО города составлял 638-й зенитный артиллерийский полк, имевший пять дивизионов трёхбатарейного состава с 85-миллиметровыми зенитными пушками и ПУАЗО-3. Полк прикрывал объекты в 1-м боевом секторе с северного, западного и южного направлений"

----------


## Аспирин

Есть подозрение,что это французский бульвар 29...рядом с высоткой

----------


## temchika

Насколько я знаю, дача Жукова располагалась на Французком бульваре в районе современного расположения магазина Ваш сад. Т.е. в том же районе располагался и штаб ПВО.

----------


## Antique

> извините за гугл, но стало интересно, где же...
>  ул. Черняховского, двор школы №56


 Там в качестве мемориала 15-й бригады стоит пушка, но больше ничего интересного рядом не замечено, всё советское и послевоенное.

----------


## Nyushiki

> Насколько я знаю, дача Жукова располагалась на Французком бульваре в районе современного расположения магазина Ваш сад. Т.е. в том же районе располагался и штаб ПВО.


  Ваш сад вроде на территории Чкаловского санатория. А у него площадь явно не порядка 1 га.

----------


## maks36

> Продолжая начатую в теме "Необычное в обычном" тему фотозагадок, начинаем новую тему. 
> 
> Условия достаточно просты: в теме всеми желающими публикуются фотозагадки, имеющие отношение к Одессе. 
> 
> Правила игры:
> - Одновременно обсуждается только одна загадка, то есть следующая загадка может быть задана после отгадывания предыдущей.
> - Если в первые сутки после загадывания правильного ответа не поступило, на вторые сутки можно давать одну подсказку.
> - Если в течение суток после подсказки правильного ответа не было, то автор может сам дать правильный ответ, после чего может быть задана новая загадка.
> - В выходные дни можно растягивать сроки, так как некоторые форумисты могут находиться не на форуме.


 Интересная игра, мне нравится. Для настоящих одесситов.

----------


## Trs

Вы посты набиваете, что ли?

*Агент2000, Свободная, amina_od* — кто все эти люди, появились в разделе, набрали по 20 постов и исчезли? На вопросы не отвечают, посты больше не пишут...

----------


## OdGen

Война клонская началась  :smileflag:

----------


## Аспирин

> Насколько я знаю, дача Жукова располагалась на Французком бульваре в районе современного расположения магазина Ваш сад. Т.е. в том же районе располагался и штаб ПВО.


 По Санаторному переулку действительно был расположен дом командующего Одесским военным гарнизоном вот только к даче Жукова он не имел никакого отношения.В Санаторном переулке до сих пор живут родственники бывшего командующего в его доме...это перед Домом Приёмов..

----------


## Ranke

Мучать не буду.
Если никто не назовет название учреждения, на территории которого расположено здание, завтра напечатаю ответ.

Последняя порция подсказок:

1.* yakhve* права. Это на Французском бульваре. Адрес учреждения - Французский бульвар ..., а вот нужное здание, судя по карте 2Gis, имеет другой адрес, который, возможно, уже не существует.

2. Ближе всех, в географическом плане, оказались *жкх* и *Аспирин*.
Это место действительно южнее Лермонтовского санатория, но севернее Чкаловского.

3. Яндекс-мобиль год назад не доехал до здания 50м.

4.  Сергей Котелко, автор известного сайта, рассказал, что в 1910-х годах эта была дача некоего г-на Петинати.

----------


## Antique

> 4.  Сергей Котелко, автор известного сайта, рассказал, что в 1910-х годах эта была дача некоего г-на Петинати.


 Что характерно, на его сайте такая дача не замечена. Значит переулки. Попробуем ещё поискать )  

Возможно это на территории клиники Филатова. Переулок Дунаева?

----------


## Pumik

> Мучать не буду.
> Если никто не назовет название учреждения, на территории которого расположено здание, завтра напечатаю ответ.
> 
> Последняя порция подсказок:
> 
> 1.* yakhve* права. Это на Французском бульваре. Адрес учреждения - Французский бульвар ..., а вот нужное здание, судя по карте 2Gis, имеет другой адрес, который, возможно, уже не существует.
> 
> 2. Ближе всех, в географическом плане, оказались *жкх* и *Аспирин*.
> Это место действительно южнее Лермонтовского санатория, но севернее Чкаловского.
> ...


 ого сколько подсказок... 
Удельный пер, исходя из территориальных соображений. до Динамо 50 м.
или следующий переулок.

----------


## Шарки

Может пограничная застава ,за клиникой Филатова находится ?
Может там?

----------


## Pumik

спортивный переулок, адрес французский бульвар 27 в или г. по подсказкам похоже.

----------


## Lively

> Если никто не назовет название учреждения, на территории которого расположено здание, завтра напечатаю ответ.


 По совокупности подсказок, как один из вариантов названия учреждения - детский сад с юридическим адресом "Французский бульвар 17а". Этот детский садик расположен в конце Госпитального переулка у самого обрыва, между канатной дорогой и монстром-новостройкой в переулке Азарова. На территории садика, помнится, было двухэтажное здание с похожими окнами. Яндексовская фотомашина в прошлом году не доехала до конца Госпитального переулка как раз метров 50...

----------


## Antique

> По совокупности подсказок, как один из вариантов названия учреждения - детский сад с юридическим адресом "Французский бульвар 17а". Этот детский садик расположен в конце Госпитального переулка у самого обрыва, между канатной дорогой и монстром-новостройкой в переулке Азарова. На территории садика, помнится, было двухэтажное здание с похожими окнами. Яндексовская фотомашина в прошлом году не доехала до конца Госпитального переулка как раз метров 50...


 Может и там. Только тогда с улицы этой таблички точно не видно. А двухэтажное, это то, которое торцом выходит в госпитальный переулок? Я думал, что оно в частных руках. Надо бы тогда как нибудь наведаться в сад.

----------


## Ranke

*Lively* 

Правильный ответ:

1. Здание расположено на территории детского сада №4. В советское время №2 (ведомственный)

2. Адрес садика Французский бульвар, 17-а. На картах, интересуемое здание
относится к Госпитальному переулку, 4. 

3. Действительно 400 с небольшим метров от моря.

4. Таки да, Яндекс-мобиль не доехал. А если бы и доехал, то увидели мы примерно это. 

Про действия 15-ой бригады ПВО можно прочитать здесь.

ВСЕМ спасибо за участие!!!

P.S. C меня качественное фото особняка!

----------


## Richard

> *Lively* 
> 
> Правильный ответ:
> 
> 1. Здание расположено на территории детского сада №4. В советское время №2 (ведомственный)
> 
> 2. Адрес садика Французский бульвар, 17-а. На картах, интересуемое здание
> относится к Госпитальному переулку, 4. 
> 
> ...


 
О, судя по всему речь идет о доме, где родился Иван Павлов. Похоже в "Потерянных поколениях" описывается именно он:



> Родился я холодным февральским утром 1926 года в Одессе в одной из комнат 
> второго этажа дома в Госпитальном переулке. Переулок примыкал к Французскому 
> бульвару недалеко от Пироговской улицы и упирался другим концом в обрыв с узкой 
> крутой тропинкой, ведущей к морю.


 


> Дом в Госпитальном переулке, где я родился, до революции был загородным 
> особняком одесского миллионера Вайнштейна и, судя по барельефам в вестибюле (нагие 
> женщины и мужчины в вакхическом экстазе), был предназначен для праздного веселья 
> хозяина с друзьями и для их любовных утех со своими подругами. Значительную 
> часть дома занимал вестибюль, в два этажа высотой, с паркетными полами, с 
> камином. Вдоль его стен на второй этаж вела деревянная лестница с широкими 
> площадками. Над и под средней площадкой лестницы два широких оконных витража с 
> причудливыми рисунками - фантастическими цветами - освещали вестибюль 
> разноцветными огнями.

----------


## Ranke

Где у нас такой хищник водится?

----------


## OdGen

Конная, 12, угол Елизаветинской

----------


## Antique

> О, судя по всему речь идет о доме, где родился Иван Павлов. Похоже в "Потерянных поколениях" описывается именно он:


 Может и он, в переулке три двухэтажных  особняка.




> ВСЕМ спасибо за участие!!!
> 
> P.S. C меня качественное фото особняка!


  И вам спасибо! Меня он давно интересует, как и соседние строения. Теперь понятно, как проникнуть на территорию.

----------


## Ranke

> Конная, 12, угол Елизаветинской


 Абсолютно верно!

----------


## OdGen

> Абсолютно верно!


  :smileflag:

----------


## Kamin

Данный лик в центре города! Где?

----------


## VHana

Еврейская / Ришельевская ?

----------


## Antique

Не запомнилась эта лепнина. Придётся наугад ) Пушкинская?

----------


## Kamin

Почти рядом (ближе к Оперному) но на другой улице. Мы все рядом проходили много раз. Только голову надо поднять.

----------


## Ranke

В каком из городов-побратимов Одессы установлен и стоит до сих пор этот памятный знак?

 

Вопрос простой, так-как городов-побратимов с такой архитектурой немного.
В ответе обязательно указать, где в Одессе находится ответный памятный знак на честь города-побратима.

Подсказка:
У нас имеются аж 2 мемориальные доски-близнецы на туже честь.   

Кто даст наиболее правельный и полный ответ?
Пожалуйста, не пытайтесь угадывать. У всех по ОДНОЙ попытке.

----------


## Шарки

Сегода    
памятный знак на Сегедской /4 фонтана

----------


## Ranke

> Сегода    
> памятный знак на Сегедской /4 фонтана


 Венгерский город Сегед - город-побратим Одессы с 1977 года.

  
foto by  Pixelfoto, jakis, geicz istvan

Памятный знак в Одессе действительно установлен на 4-ой станции Большого Фонтана.

 

Мемориальные доски:
1. Проспект Гагарина, 25 (угол Сегедская)
2. ул. Сегедская, 23

За вами не угонишься  :smileflag:  Не успеваю ответы набирать

----------


## Ranke

1. 

2.

----------


## Maksy

Тема, насколько я помню, имеет определённые правила, обычаи, если угодно, а именно:
добавлять загадку только если отгадана предыдущая;
премировать отгадавшего плюсом в репутацию.
P.S. Предлагаю добавить - отгадавший даёт плюс автору загадки.

----------


## Antique

> 2.


 2 - Кирпичный переулок, 2

Да, Вы пока не загадывайте ничего, а то частенько одна из загадок теряется. Да и отгадывать трудновато - не всегда ясно, кто на что ответил. В этот раз Kamin был первым. ) 

В последнее время в теме не было активности, а сейчас прямо как в старые добрые времена )

----------


## Ranke

> Да, Вы пока не загадывайте ничего, а то частенько одна из загадок теряется. Да и отгадывать трудновато - не всегда ясно, кто на что ответил. В этот раз Kamin был первым. )


  Извините, поторопился.




> 2 - Кирпичный переулок, 2


 Правильно 

На территории детского клинического санатория "Хаджибей". Реабилитационный корпус №3

----------


## Antique

> Почти рядом (ближе к Оперному) но на другой улице. Мы все рядом проходили много раз. Только голову надо поднять.


 Покровский переулок?

----------


## OdGen

> 1.


 Ришельевская, 73 - со стороны Привокзального переулка



более известен вид этого здания с башней  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> Данный лик в центре города! Где?


 Греческая, 22 (между Ришельевской и Пушкинской). Оперный за углом  :smileflag: 



только выражение лиц какое-то разное у нас получилось ...

----------


## Ranke

> Ришельевская, 73 - со стороны Привокзального переулка


 Да-да! Можно их увидеть и со стороны Водопроводной улицы.

----------


## OdGen

Точно, они с обеих сторон, кроме Пантелеймоновской. А адрес - Ришельевская  :smileflag: . Интересно, что дореволюционный адрес здания - Пантелеймоновская, 21 - Александровский полицейский участок.

----------


## ekaterinaa

Ничего не могу узнать, хотя в Одессе живу всю жизнь. Молодцы те, кто хорошо знает историю.

----------


## Kamin

Отличный ответ! А выражение лица - это наверное от времени года зависит. Я снимал летом и поэтому улыбка на лице! И похоже никто их не ремонтировал.

----------


## GSX-R

> А где у нас такие дамы на фасаде?


 ул. Княжеская

----------


## Kamin

Прошу прощения за выложенную загадку о дамах, почему-то не открылась ссылка и я удалил данное сообщение, но это не Княжеская.

----------


## Antique

> Прошу прощения за выложенную загадку о дамах, почему-то не открылась ссылка и я удалил данное сообщение, но это не Княжеская.


  А фото загадки ещё будет? )

----------


## Kamin

Да, обязательно.

----------


## Kamin

Повторяю загадку. Где на фасаде эти дамы?

----------


## Pumik

о, это кажется на углу хворостина и мясоедовской.

Пы.Сы. судя по последним Вашим добавлениям на Одессастори, я на правильном пути)

----------


## denn-73

а мне кажется это Прохоровская/Мясоедовская

----------


## Antique

> а мне кажется это Прохоровская/Мясоедовская


 А мне кажется, что Вы опоздали с ответом )

----------


## temchika

Можно уже новую загадку загадывать ?  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> Отличный ответ! А выражение лица - это наверное от времени года зависит. Я снимал летом и поэтому улыбка на лице! И похоже никто их не ремонтировал.


 Спасибо!  :smileflag:  Видимо, все зависит от особенностей фотоаппарата - Ваш позволяет делать лучшие по качеству фото отдельных деталей.

----------


## OdGen

Две дамы из загадки уважаемого Kamin*а довольно известны. Как правильно заметили - это Прохоровская, 15 угол Мясоедовской. А вот Вам и загадка - на каких еще домах есть похожие дамы (или с незначительными отличиями)? Дома эти в центре и довольно известны.

----------


## Antique

> Две дамы из загадки уважаемого Kamin*а довольно известны. Как правильно заметили - это Прохоровская, 15 угол Мясоедовской. А вот Вам и загадка - на каких еще домах есть похожие дамы (или с незначительными отличиями)? Дома эти в центре и довольно известны.


 Мне кажется, что на Маразлиевской на фасаде номера 38 (примерный адрес, дом со столбом из СПБ), есть похожая скульптура.

Возможно архитектор или скульптор один и тот же. К сожалению скульпторы, творящие декор для фасадов мало известны. В списке памятников бывает мелькают фамилии некоторых, но вероятно их должно быть больше.

----------


## OdGen

> Мне кажется, что на Маразлиевской на фасаде номера 38 (примерный адрес, дом со столбом из СПБ), есть похожая скульптура.


 Ответ абсолютно верный!  :smileflag: .  
http://wikimapia.org/14874728/ru/%D0...D1%83%D0%BB-36

Продолжаем, дамы и господа!

----------


## temchika

Тогда мой вопрос. Где на фасаде здания в Одессе есть вот такой орел:

----------


## OdGen

Троицкая, 25 угол Пушкинской, 37

----------


## temchika

Тогда дополнительный вопрос  :smileflag:  Что было в этом здании в период окупации.

----------


## OdGen

> Возможно архитектор или скульптор один и тот же. К сожалению скульпторы, творящие декор для фасадов мало известны. В списке памятников бывает мелькают фамилии некоторых, но вероятно их должно быть больше.


 Да, все скульптуры очень похожи, и отличаются весьма незначительно.

Продолжаем, еще остались адреса.

----------


## Antique

Только орёл не такой )  У Вас на рисунке - герб гитлеровской Германии (Der Reichsadler), на здании же древнеримский символ воинской славы.

----------


## temchika

Да действительно, мне чего-то казалось что там пустой венок под орлом, а не на орле.

----------


## Antique

> Да действительно, мне чего-то казалось что там пустой венок под орлом, а не на орле.


 В городе нет символики, сохранившейся со времён нацистов, хотя вроде бы в Киеве на одном из правительственных зданий до недавнего времени ещё оставались следы гитлеровской свастики.




> Продолжаем, еще остались адреса.


 Я больше ничего не могу вспомнить, надеюсь, что другие смогут решить загадку )

----------


## Kamin

Расшевелил немного нашу тему. Да действительно это дом Прохоровская № 15, угол Мясоедовской. И действительно на доме на Маразлиевской дама похожа. Снимая увеличено детали декора я вижу повторяющиеся детали на домах в разных частях города. И это бывает не только снаружи зданий но и при внутренней отделке. Я например обнаружил лепную "розетку" в квартире на потолке на ул. Базарной № 57 точно такую же как в парадной в доме Руссова. А лепные украшения над окнами на ул. Нежинской № 30, повторяются над дверью в квартиры на ул. Большой Арнаутской № 45. Тоже и со стойками перил. Это только то, что я пока обнаружил.

----------


## Antique

> Расшевелил немного нашу тему. Да действительно это дом Прохоровская № 15, угол Мясоедовской. И действительно на доме на Маразлиевской дама похожа. Снимая увеличено детали декора я вижу повторяющиеся детали на домах в разных частях города. И это бывает не только снаружи зданий но и при внутренней отделке. Я например обнаружил лепную "розетку" в квартире на потолке на ул. Базарной № 57 точно такую же как в парадной в доме Руссова.


 Кариатида не похожая, а идентичная. Существенных различий нет.

Лепка на потолке изготавливается при помощи готовых форм, которые можно было приобрести в скульптурных мастерских, эксклюзивная попадается изредка и в преимущественно в дорогих зданиях. А в провинциальных городах на всех было один-два вида лепки и перил.

----------


## Kamin

Согласен! Просто разница в сроках постройки домов до 20-30 лет.Значит производство работало десятилетиями и формы сохранялись.

----------


## VHana

Похожие дамы в количестве 4 штук- только поменьше - на Екатерининской 14

----------


## mlch

Есть у нас такое.  :smileflag:  Я уже когда-то выкладывал загадку, с копиями скульптур из Пассажа, которые я нашел на фасадах Конной и ... Нежинской, если не ошибаюсь. Лень сейчас рыться по фотографиям и искать.

----------


## Antique

> Есть у нас такое.  Я уже когда-то выкладывал загадку, с копиями скульптур из Пассажа, которые я нашел на фасадах Конной и ... Нежинской, если не ошибаюсь. Лень сейчас рыться по фотографиям и искать.


 Да, было дело. Нежинскую не помню, а на Конной как и в Пассаже влодек строил. А ещё есть некоторое сходство в композициях Пассажа и дома Щербакова - Михельсона. Влодек во всех случаях.

Прохаска тоже страшно любил унификацию, а у Леонида Чернигова и Минкуса наблюдается масса однотипных проектов с различным оформлением. Домбровский и Гофман тоже в их числе. Ещё у инженера Кюнера дворовые фасады некоторых зданий оформлены одинаково. 

Но следует заметить ,что в Одессе к началу века строительство шло вяловато. Во Львове, например, строили целые цепочки домов со слабо различающимся или одинаковым декором, но частенько ограничивались только двумя соседними одинаковыми по конструкции и/или декору зданиями.

----------


## Namidiol

На каком здании?  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

Троицкая, 21, дом Дыниных

----------


## Namidiol

Правильно!!!  :smileflag:

----------


## Kshisya

На фасаде какого здания в Одессе такие ангелочки?

----------


## Александр02

> На каком здании? 
> Вложение 2922654


 Я думаю что это Пассаж...

----------


## Artemisia

Давайте с улицы начнем - Ришельевская?

P.S. Уже можно и подсказку дать  :smileflag: , хоть народ и не проявляет большой активности

----------


## Kamin

А я думая Маразлиевская!

----------


## Kshisya

Это не Маразлиевская и не Ришельевская! Подсказка-место где находится этот дом носит имя известного писателя!

----------


## Artemisia

Эх, писателей так много)))
Бунина? (или место это не улица?)

----------


## victor.odessa

> место где находится этот дом носит имя известного писателя!


  Площадь Льва Толстого?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Жуковского

----------


## Namidiol

Санаторий Горького

----------


## Kshisya

Нет! Все не то!

----------


## Namidiol

На музее западного и восточного искусства есть ангелочки  :smileflag:

----------


## Pumik

> На музее западного и восточного искусства есть ангелочки


 ) он немного цветом не вышел тут же серый фон, если фотоаппарат правильно передал цвет. 
Пы.Сы. ангелочков много.
ул. Пушкинская

----------


## Artemisia

Гоголя?

----------


## Kshisya

Подсказка №2-это не самый центр города :smileflag:

----------


## Artemisia

Шевченко?

----------


## Kshisya

> Шевченко?


 Нет

----------


## yakhve

вряд ли, но вдруг Лермонтовский?

----------


## Antique

Большая Арнаутская?

----------


## Kshisya

Из всего выше перечисленного - проспект Шевченко ближе всего!

----------


## Namidiol

ул. Белинского?

----------


## Kamin

Попробую предположить что это переулок?

----------


## Antique

Катаева? Катаева7!!!

----------


## Pumik

ул Белинского

----------


## Antique

Вроде 7 без буквы (так написано на воротах), но вот лучше фото в качестве отгадки. То-то мне казалось, что я где-то видел эти скульптуры.

----------


## Kshisya

> Катаева? Катаева7!!!


  Да! Antique угадал! Это пер. Катаева! Конфету добавила! На доме действительно нет номера, ДубльГИС показывает, что это или 7а или 7б!

----------


## Namidiol

Где находится?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Малиновского угол ул. И. Рабина ( рядом с 14 этажным домом!

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Малиновского угол ул. И. Рабина ( рядом с 14 этажным домом!


 Правильно :smileflag:

----------


## Ranke

На фотографии я зепечатлел фрагмент здания по улице Пушкинской, 36, *города Харькова* - сталинка 1955 года постройки.

 

И вот что я прочитал в интернете:

"Идеологическая «нейтральность» эмблемы рога изобилия привела к тому, что эта эмблема часто использовалась и в советской эмблематике первых лет революции и даже предлагалась в качестве одной из советских государственных эмблем, поскольку она могла символизировать одну из главных целей, стоявших перед советским народом,— добиться экономического укрепления страны, создать изобилие для трудящихся масс.

Однако именно традиционная каноничность этой эмблемы, ее повсеместное и всевременное применение послужили основным мотивом, по которому она не могла быть введена в число государственных социалистических эмблем, ибо была слишком традиционной для всего старого мира, слишком была привычна, в то время как перед социалистическими эмблемами ставилась задача быть непременно новыми, вызывать новые ассоциации, будоражить воображение новыми, до тех пор непривычными формами, вызывать новые мысли, быть провозвестником новых, социалистических идей."

*А на каком здании у нас в центре города можно встретить подобное сочетание?*

----------


## Pumik

> *А на каком здании у нас в центре города можно встретить подобное сочетание?*


  Екатериненская угол Бебеля

----------


## SaMoVar

Гагарина.

----------


## Kamin

"Сталинка по четной стороне на Екатериниской угол Еврейской (напротив СБУ) Там на фризе их достаточно.

----------


## Ranke

Правильный ответ:

улица Екатерининская, 36

----------


## Namidiol

Что за башенка?

----------


## Ranke

> Что за башенка?
> 
> Вложение 2930842


 Санаторий "Молдова"

----------


## Namidiol

Оперативненько  :smileflag:

----------


## Ranke

> Оперативненько


 Терновый куст - мой дом родной 



ул. Посмитного, 2 
Архитекторы Бродский И. О., Смирнов В. Ф., Шишков Б. И., 1955-1956 гг.

----------


## Ranke

Есть у нас такой садик. А где?

----------


## Namidiol

Детские сады так похожи. Видела  похожий в районе Бочарова.
Хотя, может быть, это совсем другой район города - Черемушки или Таирова

----------


## Kamin

Похожий садик есть и на Слободке

----------


## Antique

А когда-то в этой теме договаривались не загадывать места по которым редко кто ходит и исключали дворы, Молдованку и Французский Бульвар с Фонтанами.

Вот, к примеру об этом саде знают разве что родители детей, живущих в окрестностях.

----------


## Старая яхна

Та, не! Мы все там ходили! Это ж Отрадная, 1 - угол Морской. Таки да?

----------


## Ranke

Всё вас на холод тянет.
Поскот - Северный полюс, Таирово - Южный полюс.

Африка где-то посередине

----------


## Artemisia

Район проспекта Шевченко?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

на Черёмушках много садов этого времени. Либо Экономический, 5 (но, думаю вряд ли)

----------


## Joozy

> Всё вас на холод тянет.
> Поскот - Северный полюс, Таирово - Южный полюс.
> 
> Африка где-то посередине


  может быть где-то в районе юго-западного массива или 1-й станции

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> может быть где-то в районе юго-западного массива или 1-й станции


 Точно нет! На ЮЗМ нет не одного детсада. Ближайшие на Космонавтов (5а) и на Краснова (вот эти более-менее под форму здания подойдут). На 1й станции - только на Люст. дороге, 23а и он тоже по форме не подходит. Загаданное здание должно быть как минимум буквой П (либо Н, либо Ш (ну, вы поняли :smileflag:  )

----------


## Ranke

> Загаданное здание должно быть как минимум буквой П (либо Н, либо Ш (ну, вы поняли)


 Точно подмечено =) Вот только букву напоминает другую.

*Artemisia, Tancovschitsa, Joozy*- 
кто-то из вас на правильном пути к экватору.

P.S. А еще на форуме темка про него больше 600-та сообщений набрала

----------


## Pumik

ммм, какой-то сад на Терешковой "Теремок" и какой-то 107 сад с таким количеством сообщений. 
Но, как-то действительно, загадка - не формат.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Я так понимаю, осталось угадать 1 из 8 садов, похожих на букву Ж (садов 9, один назван Pumik, остальные, школы). Допустим тот, что возле площади Независимости.
Но, правда, уже не интересно...

----------


## Ranke

Учебно-воспитательный комплекс с углубленным изучением английского языка или просто Детсад №***

Который сверху что-то напоминает  :smileflag:

----------


## Kamin

Маршала Говорова № 5/1. № 300

----------


## Ranke

> Маршала Говорова № 5/1. № 300


 И это правильный ответ!
А вот его ветка на форуме.

----------


## Kshisya

У нас в семье спор уже пару дней, легкая эта загадка или нет, вобщем я здалась, рассудите нас! :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> У нас в семье спор уже пару дней, легкая эта загадка или нет, вобщем я здалась, рассудите нас!
> 
> Вложение 2941220


 Я тут не был и предполагаю, что с улице не видно. По архитектуре вообще непонятно что и цвет такой странный.

Немного напоминает водяную мельницу или насосную станцию.

----------


## Kshisya

> Я тут не был и предполагаю, что с улице не видно. По архитектуре вообще непонятно что и цвет такой странный.
> 
> Немного напоминает водяную мельницу или насосную станцию.


 Цвет процентов на 97% совпадает точно. И мне кажется, что Вы уж точно там были! :smileflag:  Это был жилой дом, сейчас не знаю!

----------


## SaMoVar

Медин?

----------


## Kamin

Мне почему-то приходит на ум Пересыпь.

----------


## Pumik

я тоже думаю пересыпь, были еще мысли про "Полярную звезду"

----------


## Kshisya

Нет! Все не то!

----------


## Pumik

Ну, что-то вблизи склонов. Такие заросли в центре точно не будут.Но на жилой дом он явно не похож, даже в прошлом.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ну, что-то вблизи склонов. Такие заросли в центре точно не будут.Но на жилой дом он явно не похож, даже в прошлом.


 А не инфекционная ли это больница на Пастера?

----------


## Antique

Может это ОНУ им. Мечникова или его библиотека?

----------


## Pumik

> А не инфекционная ли это больница на Пастера?


 это может быть что-то рядышком, выходящее на бульвар Жванецкого,(не худ музей точно), но тогда это можно было бы обозначить "пересыпь-близко"

----------


## Kshisya

Нет опять не то, и Пересыпь далековато!

----------


## victor.odessa

Возможно тыльная сторона еврейской больницы.

----------


## Kshisya

> Возможно тыльная сторона еврейской больницы.

----------


## Joozy

> Нет опять не то, и Пересыпь далековато!


  ну тогда это наверное какое-нибудь учебное заведение где-нибудь на молдованке возможно...

----------


## Artemisia

Может, рядом с парком Шевченко?

----------


## Pumik

ну, судя по кусту из стены, то здание давненько не жилое.
Аркадия или Фонтан, что-то из заброшенных санаториев.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Дюковский?

----------


## Kshisya

Нет! Это центр города. Из всех, ближе всего была Artemisia!

----------


## Antique

> Нет! Это центр города. Из всех, ближе всего была Artemisia!


 Обсерватория?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

роддом рядом с парком Шевченко?

----------


## Omega

Лидерсовский угол Успенской? На повороте, номер, кажется, 13.

----------


## vinny jones

может, это в дебрях Приморской улицы, ближе к Таможенной площади?
еще как вариант - "под" парком Шевченко, где-то в районе станции Одесса-Порт...

----------


## OdGen

> У нас в семье спор уже пару дней, легкая эта загадка или нет, вобщем я здалась, рассудите нас!
> 
> Вложение 2941220


 Это НЕ ЛЕГКАЯ загадка  :smileflag: . Речь идет об особняке, ошибочно именуемом особняком Маразли. На самом деле это особняк (дача) Павла Николаевича Кича, который перешел его супруге Марии Фердинандовне, вторым браком вышедшей за Григория Григорьевича Маразли, и принявшей его фамилию. Сам Г.Г. Маразли здесь бывал, но никогда не жил. Т.о., это особняк П.Н. Кича, затем - М.Ф. Маразли. 
Находится он на пересечении Лидерсовского бульвара и улицы Успенской (Лидерсовский бульвар, 13).

Из истории особняка: Дерибасовская-Ришельевская: одесский альманах. - Одесса, 2009. Книга 40:
"В 1870-е годы Павел Николаевич [Кич] проживал в доме Федорова  на Дворянской улице, 14 (ранее этот дом принадлежал Кобле). В марте 1886 г. за 146 рублей П.Н. Кич приобрел по отводу городской думы полосу земли, прирезанную к даче, находящейся на Внешнем бульваре, против Успенской улицы . Участок Кича находился на Внешнем, впоследствии Лидерсовском бульваре (бывшая часть Старопортофранковской улицы), между участками С.О.Фабрицкого и К.Э.Андреевского (современный адрес: пересечение улицы Успенской и Лидерсовского бульвара). В адрес-календарях с 1887 г. П.Н. Кич с семьей значится  проживающим в собственном доме (иногда указывалось, что это дача) на Старопортофранковской улице, 17. По другим сведениям, дом был построен в 1890 г. по проекту архитектора Ф.Гонсиоровского. Этот небольшой красивый особняк сохранился до нашего времени. В разное время дом менял нумерацию: в 1888 и 1893 гг. он значится под №13 по ул. Старопортофранковской , в 1899 г. - под №25 , в 1900 г. - под №17 , с 1901 (после упорядочения номеров) и до революции - №15 (в настоящее время - Лидерсовский бульвар, 13). С 1903 г. и до 1914 г. (а вероятно, и позднее) владелицей особняка значится Мария Фердинандовна Кич . После смерти Г.Г. Маразли она уезжает из Одессы в свое имение, и в 1910-х гг. дом арендует предприниматель Александр Федорович Бирнбаум. Сейчас здесь расположено Отделение реабилитации и оздоровления беременных женщин (корпус №1 II-го отделения санатория «Лермонтовский»). Справа от него, в глубине - бывший особняк Константина Эрастовича Андреевского. Глядя на современное состояние этой местности, можно предположить, что четких границ между участками не было. Оно и не удивительно, если учесть что Кич и Андреевский были женаты на родных сестрах, и отношения землевладельцев были родственными. Это подтверждает и сохранившаяся до сих пор старинная каменная ограда, опоясывающая все три участка (Фабрицкого, Кича и Андреевского) как единое целое". 

А загадка не проста, потому, что часть здания на фото можно увидеть, только если зайти в глубь территории. Т.к. ныне это часть санатория Лермонтовский, у которого проблемы, за последний год я наблюдал, что ворота санатория большей частью закрыты. Т.о., ответ на загадку знают очень немногие люди - те, кто бывал здесь раньше - этот корпус отделение для реабилитации беременных женщин; жители, которые проживают на территории санатория,  краеведы, или просто одесситы, которые гуляли здесь.

Вроде все сказал. Плюсы в студию  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

а вот и фото дома с разных ракурсов

----------


## Antique

> А загадка не проста, потому, что часть здания на фото можно увидеть, только если зайти в глубь территории. Т.к. ныне это часть санатория Лермонтовский, у которого проблемы, за последний год я наблюдал, что ворота санатория большей частью закрыты. Т.о., ответ на загадку знают очень немногие люди - те, кто бывал здесь раньше - этот корпус отделение для реабилитации беременных женщин; жители, которые проживают на территории санатория,  краеведы, или просто одесситы, которые гуляли здесь.


 Данный фрагмент можно увидеть и с улицы, если задаться целью рассмотреть особняк со всех возможных ракурсов. 


Хотя помню, ещё осенью можно было зайти на территорию, но я не воспользовался возможностью. А вот зимой ворота уже были на замке.




> И мне кажется, что Вы уж точно там были!


 И действительно, был и видел )

----------


## OdGen

Если рассматривать вопрос и фото буквально, то на фото уважаемой *Kshisya* мы видим эту часть здания не со стороны бульвара, а со стороны особняка Андреевского, а впереди справа видна часть особняка Фабрицкого


И только весьма продвинутые товарищи поймут, что речь идет об одном и том же здании.

А вот еще вопрос к уважаемой аудитории. В этом здании несколько лет назад снимался фильм, действие которого происходит в Одессе. По сюжету фильма, что находилось в этом здании? (ну, и что за фильм, кто в курсе  :smileflag:  )

----------


## Joozy

> А вот еще вопрос к уважаемой аудитории. В этом здании несколько лет назад снимался фильм, действие которого происходит в Одессе. По сюжету фильма, что находилось в этом здании? (ну, и что за фильм, кто в курсе  )


 Неужели тут был склад ГСМ прапорщика Шматко из фильма о его отдыхе в Одессе? :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> Неужели тут был склад ГСМ прапорщика Шматко из фильма о его отдыхе в Одессе?


  Вариант интересный  :smileflag: )). Про Шматко снимали в другом месте (хотя, похоже, в том же году), и то, что здесь было по сценарию, гораздо прикольнее.

----------


## Joozy

> Вариант интересный )). Про Шматко снимали в другом месте (хотя, похоже, в том же году), и то, что здесь было по сценарию, гораздо прикольнее.


  не так уж много фильмов у нас снимали в последние годы...может быть это была "Улыбка Бога или чисто Одесская история", но я не смотрел его к сожалению...

----------


## OdGen

> не так уж много фильмов у нас снимали в последние годы...может быть это была "Улыбка Бога или чисто Одесская история", но я не смотрел его к сожалению...


 Там есть интересные моменты, но это снова не он.

Даю подсказку - в одной из сцен это здание ... брали штурмом !

----------


## nerazborchivo

Жажда.

----------


## Joozy

> Жажда.


  а может быть Ликвидация...ну пожалуйста)

----------


## OdGen

Я ж написал - снимали одновременно или почти со Шматко.

----------


## OdGen

> а может быть Ликвидация...ну пожалуйста)


 Хе-хе-хе, не, не "Ликвидация". На съемках этого фильма я сам присутствовал, кстати.

----------


## Antique

> Хе-хе-хе, не, не "Ликвидация". На съемках этого фильма я сам присутствовал, кстати.


 хм, что бы тогда предложить... Может какие-нибудь "Три дня в Одессе"?

----------


## Joozy

> Хе-хе-хе, не, не "Ликвидация". На съемках этого фильма я сам присутствовал, кстати.


  ещё я знаю "Александровский Сад")

----------


## OdGen

Ну вот, можете же, когда хотите! Плюсы обоим!!! Поставьте Antique плюс в количестве одной штуки  :smileflag: 

«Три дня в Одессе» - художественный фильм 2007 года. Фильм в расширенном варианте превратился в сериал «Александровский сад 2».
 Действие происходит в 1947 году после Великой отечественной войны. Сотрудник московской милиции Влад Кольцов отправлен в Одессу, чтобы забрать у местного криминального авторитета Мишки-Виртуоза картотеку агентуры румынской оккупационной полиции на территории Одесской области. В Одессе он встречается со своим старым приятелем Алексеем Казариным и его женой, а также совершенно случайно знакомится с Майей — племянницей Мишки-Виртуоза. Позже он узнаёт, кем является Майя. С помощью жены Мишки-Виртуоза — Лиды Влад собирается завладеть картотекой, но Виртуоз разоблачает Лиду. Тогда Влад решает провернуть операцию в усадьбе Мишки-Виртуоза. В этом ему помогают Казарин и Майя.

Так вот, особняк Кич-Маразли по фильму это "усадьба местного криминального авторитета Мишки-Виртуоза". И это в 1947 году!!! Какой-нибудь схрон в предместье подошел бы лучше. Но его штурм НКВД-эшниками с автоматами смотрелся бы менее эффектно  :smileflag: .

----------


## Joozy

> Ну вот, можете же, когда хотите! Плюсы обоим!!! Поставьте Antique плюс в количестве одной штуки


  стоп, до меня сейчас дошло, это же по-моему один и тот же фильм, только "Александровский сад" это рабочее название, потом вышел на экраны фильм "Три дня в Одессе". так??

----------


## OdGen

Я понимаю, что наоборот. Во всяком случае, я сначала смотрел на диске "Три дня в Одессе", и значительно позднее - сериал "Александровский сад". Еще он "Охота не Берию" назывался.

А вот посмотришь на обложку диска и не сразу поймешь - о чем этот фильм про 47-й год!

----------


## Antique

А, вот как чувствовал )

Александровский сад 2 - это многосерийная версия Трёх дней, для показа по ТВ.

----------


## Joozy

> А, вот как чувствовал )
> 
> Александровский сад 2 - это многосерийная версия Трёх дней, для показа по ТВ.


  ну не знаю, я когда-то читал что у нас в городе снимают кино под рабочим названием "Александровский сад", а потом в прокате было "Три дня в Одессе", не знаю...

----------


## Trs

Стоп, а причём здесь «Охота на Берию»?

----------


## OdGen

Я так понимаю, этих "Александровских садов" два, и один из них - "Охота не Берию".

----------


## Kshisya

> Лидерсовский угол Успенской? На повороте, номер, кажется, 13.


 Добавила Omega конфету за верный ответ!

----------


## Kshisya

> Это НЕ ЛЕГКАЯ загадка . 
> 
> Т.о., ответ на загадку знают очень немногие люди - те, кто бывал здесь раньше - этот корпус отделение для реабилитации беременных женщин; жители, которые проживают на территории санатория,  краеведы, или просто одесситы, которые гуляли здесь.


  Вы меня извините, конечно, но все выше перечисленные Вами категории людей, по-мойму составят как минимум половину жителей Одессы, если не больше! :smileflag: 
 Я сегодня специально в обед прогулялась, там абсолютно свободный вход, да еще и комнаты можно снять!

----------


## Kshisya

> Это НЕ ЛЕГКАЯ загадка . Речь идет об особняке, ошибочно именуемом особняком Маразли. На самом деле это особняк (дача) Павла Николаевича Кича, который перешел его супруге Марии Фердинандовне, вторым браком вышедшей за Григория Григорьевича Маразли, и принявшей его фамилию. Сам Г.Г. Маразли здесь бывал, но никогда не жил. Т.о., это особняк П.Н. Кича, затем - М.Ф. Маразли. 
> Находится он на пересечении Лидерсовского бульвара и улицы Успенской (Лидерсовский бульвар, 13).
> 
> 
> Вроде все сказал. Плюсы в студию


 OdGen добавляю конфету за интересный и познавательный рассказ о истории дома!
 Кстати здание действительно значится, как -Дача Маразли

----------


## Omega

> Я так понимаю, этих "Александровских садов" два, и один из них - "Охота не Берию".


 Вообще-то сериал "Александровский сад" из трех частей. Начало второй части сериала - это увеличенная версия "Три дня в Одессе" (2 или 3 серии). А "Охота на Берию" - третья часть сериала, герои те же, события развиваются сразу после смерти Сталина (1953 год).

----------


## OdGen

> Вы меня извините, конечно, но все выше перечисленные Вами категории людей, по-мойму составят как минимум половину жителей Одессы, если не больше!
>  Я сегодня специально в обед прогулялась, там абсолютно свободный вход, да еще и комнаты можно снять!
> 
> Вложение 2944337


 Дело в том, что видеть здание или его фрагмент могли тысячи людей, как Вы правильно заметили. Но большинство людей не любопытны, на форуме бывают не все, тем более в данной теме. Многие не способны опознать даже собственный дом, если заснято не его окно с облупленной стеной. А что касается доступа на территорию, то все относительно - сегодня доступ есть, завтра - нет, и наоборот.




> Кстати здание действительно значится, как -Дача Маразли


 Как Вы уже поняли, это правда только отчасти.

----------


## OdGen

Поскольку загадка про фильм вроде как протестов не вызвала, загадываю еще одну. 
На фото корпус №2 санатория им. Горького на 16-й станции Большого Фонтана (Фонтанская дорога, 165)

Дача Бродской, скорее всего (документально пока не доказано и не опровергнуто).

Так вот, назовите фильмы, в которых было снято это здание. Если получится, то и организации, которые здесь располагались по сюжету фильмов, "Ликвидацию" исключаю, т.к. очень просто  :smileflag: .
Я насчитал как минимум, четыре фильма. В одном фильме (детском) засветился огромнейший платан, который растет в нескольких метрах от здания.

----------


## SaMoVar

Попал на кусок фильма про волшебницу - снимали именно там. Название - не скажу.
Продолжение было на 7-й Фонтана, ну и дальше по городу..

----------


## OdGen

> Попал на кусок фильма про волшебницу - снимали именно там. Название - не скажу.
> Продолжение было на 7-й Фонтана, ну и дальше по городу..


 Похоже, что ты назвал еще один фильм, про который я не знаю  :smileflag: . Получается "Ликвидация" + 4 загаданных + про волшебницу  :smileflag: . Итого уже шесть!

----------


## OdGen

Интересно, что в "Ликвидации" здесь показан интернат, в котором учили сирот на дипломатов, если не ошибаюсь. Был ли такой в Одессе в те годы?

----------


## cerubina

> Интересно, что в "Ликвидации" здесь показан интернат, в котором учили сирот на дипломатов, если не ошибаюсь. Был ли такой в Одессе в те годы?


  Был, и сейчас неплох, шк.-интернат №2, пр. Гагарина/Фр. бульвар

----------


## OdGen

Спасибо!

----------


## Joozy

> Поскольку загадка про фильм вроде как протестов не вызвала, загадываю еще одну. 
> На фото корпус №2 санатория им. Горького на 16-й станции Большого Фонтана (Фонтанская дорога, 165)
> Дача Бродской, скорее всего (документально пока не доказано и не опровергнуто).
> 
> *Так вот, назовите фильмы, в которых было снято это здание*. Если получится, то и организации, которые здесь располагались по сюжету фильмов, "Ликвидацию" исключаю, т.к. очень просто .
> Я насчитал как минимум, четыре фильма. В одном фильме (детском) засветился огромнейший платан, который растет в нескольких метрах от здания.


  еще тут снимали кино про то, как Joozy женится :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> еще тут снимали кино про то, как Joozy женится


 Это семь!  :smileflag:

----------


## Joozy

> Это семь!


  а сколько там ещё таких как я снималось :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

Думаю, что немало, но пока никто больше не признался  :smileflag:

----------


## Artemisia

Давайте наугад - один из моих любимых фильмов "Приморский бульвар" (хотя я его быстренько прокликала, и не нашла этого здания  :smileflag: ) и детский - "Волшебный голос Джельсомино" (лично не видела, но знаю, что снимали в Одессе)

----------


## Omega

> Я насчитал как минимум, четыре фильма. В одном фильме (детском) засветился огромнейший платан, который растет в нескольких метрах от здания.


 Вроде бы там снимали "Светлую личность" с Караченцевым.
А какие еще?

----------


## Lively

В 1985 году в санатории им. Горького, возле этого здания я "нос к носу" столкнулся с актером Всеволодом Сафоновым. Он был в гриме, по роли - хирург, вышел на перекур в окровавленном белом халате...  Еще "ТО" зрелище  :smileflag:  Позже выяснилось, что снимали фильм "Подвиг Одессы"

----------


## verda

"Волшебный голос Джельсомино" снимался, в частности, в начале Воронцовского переулка.

----------


## Kshisya

Фильм "Есенин" там снимали, "Каникулы Петрова и Васечкина", этот фильм по - мойму связан как раз с платаном, ну и "Ликвидация" конечно же! :smileflag:

----------


## Alex. N

Раз уж здесь заговорили про фильмы, подскажите  может кто знает как называется фильм, что снимали в конце 90-х в селе Калиновка Коминтереновского района. Фильм вроде бы о Второй Великой Отечественной войне

----------


## Alex. N

Загадка на скорость, где такая скульптура стоит ?

----------


## Alex. N

> Пушкинская угол Бунина, Гостиница "Красная"(Бристоль)


 Холодно  :smileflag:

----------


## mlch

> Загадка на скорость, где такая скульптура стоит ?Вложение 2948765


 Стоит она на Кузнечной 57. 
Но, вроде еще предыдущую загадку не закончили отгадывать. Или я чего-то пропустил?

----------


## Alex. N

> Стоит она на Кузнечной 57. 
> Но, вроде еще предыдущую загадку не закончили отгадывать. Или я чего-то пропустил?


 Да правильно, много еще домов на этой улице осталось нетронутых современными стройками/пристройками

----------


## Omega

> Стоит она на Кузнечной 57.


 Кроме того, уже несколько раз загадывали этот дом.

----------


## Antique

> Кроме того, уже несколько раз загадывали этот дом.


 Она слишком узнаваема к тому же, а ещё больших размеров и у всех на виду. Фасад тоже слишком характерно оформлен.

----------


## OdGen

> Давайте наугад - один из моих любимых фильмов "Приморский бульвар" (хотя я его быстренько прокликала, и не нашла этого здания ) и детский - "Волшебный голос Джельсомино" (лично не видела, но знаю, что снимали в Одессе)


  Фильм отличный!
В "Приморском бульваре" попала лестница под санаторием Горького. 
В самом ее низу на ступеньках стоит главный герой и машет рукой пробегающим мимо девушкам

----------


## OdGen

> Вроде бы там снимали "Светлую личность" с Караченцевым.
> А какие еще?


 И Omega получает законный плюс за *ПЕРВЫЙ* правильный ответ! Фильм "Светлая личность" вышел в 1988 г. Сценарий написан по нескольким не слишком широко известным рассказам Ильфа и Петрова, но в то же время в целом там много домыслили от себя. Кроме Каранценцова, в фильме снимались довольно известные актеры (можно сказать, цвет советской книнематографии) - Александра Яковлева (Аасмяе), Галина Польских, Всеволод Шиловский, Игорь Дмитриев, Бронислав Брондуков, Александр Демьяненко, Михаил Кокшенов, Михаил Светин  и многие другие. Режиссером был Александр Павловский, снявший в частности "Зеленый фургон" с Харатьяном, Демьяненко и Брондуковым.  
Сейчас по телеканалу "Украина" показывают современный сериал "Ребенок на двоих" (Александрова, Нагиев, Беляев, Щербаков). Так вот, музыку к этому сериалу взяли из "Светной личности" - заключительная песня в исполнении Караченцова "Давай поговорим".
Что касается второй части загадки, то по фильму в здании находилась загадочная советская организация КЛООП, которая непонятно чем занималась. На фасаде над входом висел огромный кумачовый плакат с надписью: "КЛООП - ЭТО СИЛИЩА"! Проезжающий мимо здания на трамвае (!) представитель английской делегации мистер Пип (актер из Одессы Сергей Мигицко, известный ныне по фильму "Андерсон") восклицал:"What is KLOOP?", на что ему не смогли ответить.
Большая часть фильма снята перед зданием! И даже внутри снимали.
Кто не смотрел фильм - настоятельно рекомендую!

----------


## OdGen

> В 1985 году в санатории им. Горького, возле этого здания я "нос к носу" столкнулся с актером Всеволодом Сафоновым. Он был в гриме, по роли - хирург, вышел на перекур в окровавленном белом халате...  Еще "ТО" зрелище  Позже выяснилось, что снимали фильм "Подвиг Одессы"


 И Lively получает законный плюс за *ВТОРОЙ* правильный ответ! В фильме "Подвиг Одессы" (1986 г.) в здании располагался военный госпиталь, главным хирургом в котором был совершенно правильно названный знаменитый актер Всеволод Сафонов. 
Госпиталь по фильму находился со стороны моря. Попали в кадр и львы перед зданием - если не ошибаюсь, в кадрах о записи одесситов для защиты города.

----------


## OdGen

> Фильм "Есенин" там снимали, "Каникулы Петрова и Васечкина", этот фильм по - мойму связан как раз с платаном, ну и "Ликвидация" конечно же!


 И Kshisya получает сразу два плюса за *ТРЕТИЙ* и *ЧЕТВЕРТЫЙ* правильный ответ! Но, поскольку по правилам форума, можно поставь подряд одному и тому же человеку только один плюс, прошу кому не сложно, поставить еще один плюс.

В "Каникулах Петрова и Васечкина" оба героя сидят на огромном раскидистом платане возле здания со стороны моря (там же сняты и самые заключительные кадры "Ликвидации"). Платан на месте (если обходить здание по пути от главного входа к морю, Вы сразу его увидите) и ветка тоже  :smileflag: .

В одной из серий сериала "Есенин" (2005) перед зданием сняты кадры разговора следователя с врачом (по фильму здесь расположена больница для душевнобольных).

----------


## OdGen

Поздравляю всех с правильными и быстрыми ответами! Всем удачи и хорошего лета!  :smileflag: 
Ваш *OdGen*

----------


## Пушкин

Наверное это будет просто :smileflag:  где?

----------


## Trs

У Новикова моста на Жуковского?

----------


## Пушкин

> У Новикова моста на Жуковского?


 таки да!

----------


## Пушкин

Очень интересный герб с морским якорем и конечно смешной вопрос - где? :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Очень интересный герб с морским якорем и конечно смешной вопрос - где?


 На Пушкине конечно )

----------


## Пушкин

> На Пушкине конечно )


 Аксакалы дайте и дипломантам конкурса прорваться)))

----------


## Antique

> Аксакалы дайте и дипломантам конкурса прорваться)))


 Я подумал, что даже дипломанты отгадают с первого раза, но вообще сомневался, писать ответ или нет )

----------


## Ranke

Думская как-то публиковала фотографию сделанную под мостом.



Что это за мост? Под какой литерой (А,В,С,D) он обозначен на карте 1894 года?
Назовите все эти мосты на то время.


В интернете есть такая истрическая открытка. Может кому и в помощь ...


Вопрос прост. Посему прошу генералов темы дать пострелять и простым гражданским. Спасибо.

----------


## Antique

> В интернете есть такая истрическая открытка. Может кому и в помощь ...
> [url=http://f3.foto.rambler.ru/original/4e462843-4010-ed80-a0f8-d617e0f23e86/photo20.jpg]


 Это можно сказать отгадка, так как мост стоит с тех пор, как его привезли из Франции.

----------


## Klara-Lara

> Думская как-то публиковала фотографию сделанную под мостом.
> Вопрос прост. Посему прошу генералов темы дать пострелять и простым гражданским. Спасибо.


 А (Греческая) - Строгановский
В (Полицейская - Бунина) - *Коцебу* (Обычно публикуют фото с гербом)
С (Почтовая - Жуковского) - Новиков
D (Еврейская) - Сикарда

----------


## Ranke

> А (Греческая) - Строгановский
> В (Полицейская - Бунина) - *Коцебу* (Обычно публикуют фото с гербом)
> С (Почтовая - Жуковского) - Новиков
> D (Еврейская) - Сикарда


 *И это правильный ответ!*



Действительно, чаще всего этот мост изображают с его главной достопримечательностью - гербом.
«Мост над бездной» и другие достопримечательности Карантинной балки (фоторепортаж)

А вот подсказка была с подвохом. Мост, изображенный на открытке, конечно, Коцебу. А надпись "Новикова" - ошибка.

Так что, кто пошел по ложному пути - тренируйтесь!

----------


## Antique

> Так что, кто пошел по ложному пути - тренеруйтесь!


 Только сдаётся, что на этот раз никого так и не удалось подловить ))))))))

----------


## Ranke

> Только сдаётся, что на этот раз никого так и не удалось подловить ))))))))


 Все мы знаем 

  *1*

 *2*

----------


## victor.odessa

> Все мы знаем


 №1 - Краснослободская.

----------


## Ranke

> №1 - Краснослободская.


 Принято!

улица Краснослободская угол Известковый 1-й переулок

----------


## Ranke

> *2*


 C улицы не увидеть, в прыжке не заметить. Вход здесь. Но лучше не входить ...

----------


## osip

№2 - Люстдофская дор./Бреуса 
 кажется, СИЗО

----------


## Ranke

> №2 - Люстдофская дор./Бреуса 
>  кажется, СИЗО


 

Одесский следственный изолятор 
- улица Люстдорфская дорога, 11

  
foto by AVOD, Krukov

----------


## Ranke

Фрагмент какого памятника изображен на фото и где он расположен?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Фрагмент какого памятника изображен на фото и где он расположен?


 Прохоровский сквер.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

голодомору на лидерсовском

----------


## Ranke

Нет. Это не  мемориал "Жертвам холокоста" в Прохоровском сквере работы скульптора Зураба Церетели открытый в 2004 году.



И не памятник жертвам Голодомора 1932-1933 годов в Украине, установленный в 2008 году по Лидерсовскому бульвару/улица Белинского.


foto by BSveta

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

первой пионерской организации на Пионерской!!!

----------


## yakhve

может, мы с дядей Колей говорим об одном и том же, но я думаю, что это возле Юридической академии

----------


## victor.odessa

> может, мы с дядей Колей говорим об одном и том же, но я думаю, что это возле Юридической академии


 Да, это памятник воспитанникам первого детского городка Коминтерна.

----------


## Ranke

*Ответ:*

Монумент «Спасенное детство», созданный в 1987 г. скульптором Александром Токаревым. Сегодня памятник стоит на территории Одесской национальной юридической академии.
История

 

Ближе всех был *victor.odessa*, однако название памятника никто так и не назвал  Так что извините, бананы будут в следующий раз за полноту ответа.

----------


## victor.odessa

> *Ответ:*
> 
> Монумент «Спасенное детство», созданный в 1987 г. скульптором Александром Токаревым. Сегодня памятник стоит на территории Одесской национальной юридической академии.
> История
> 
>  
> 
> Ближе всех был *victor.odessa*, однако название памятника никто так и не назвал  Так что извините, бананы будут в следующий раз за полноту ответа.


 Ближе всех был Дядя Коля. Именно он натолкнул меня на данный ответ.

----------


## Ranke

А на какой это улице у нас  такой внимательный ЖЭК был?

----------


## Trs

Генерала Петрова?

----------


## Ranke

> Генерала Петрова?

----------


## Lively

Возможно, это на Космонавтов в глубине 10-го квартала. К слову, аналогичный "иконостас" был на доме 20-а по Французскому бульвару (дом вдоль Романа Кармена)  :smileflag:

----------


## Ranke

> Возможно, это на Космонавтов в глубине 10-го квартала. К слову, аналогичный "иконостас" был на доме 20-а по Французскому бульвару (дом вдоль Романа Кармена)

----------


## inborz

По поводу памятника "Спасенное детство". Может быть, я ошибаюсь, но мне помнится, что его автором был одесский скульптор и бард Ким Литвак...

----------


## Ranke

> По поводу памятника "Спасенное детство". Может быть, я ошибаюсь, но мне помнится, что его автором был одесский скульптор и бард Ким Литвак...

----------


## Ranke

Где у нас можно прочитать изречение выдающегося писателя?

----------


## Nyushiki

> Где у нас можно прочитать изречение выдающегося писателя?


 В "Туннеле Сказок" на пляже Дельфин?)

----------


## Ranke

> В "Туннеле Сказок" на пляже Дельфин?)


  И ЭТО ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ ОТВЕТ!!!

----------


## Ranke

Где у нас такая "змейка" расположена и что на ней стоит?

----------


## cerubina

Памятник не помню, кому - чему, а на огороженной территории - обсерватория. Парк Шевченко

----------


## Ranke

> Памятник не помню, кому - чему, а на огороженной территории - обсерватория. Парк Шевченко


 Место отгадано! Действительно территория ЦПКиО им. Т.Г.Шевченко. Зеленый театр, обсерватория, стадион, и ОН - "памятник."  :smileflag:

----------


## Ranke

Что это за здание и где оно расположено?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Что это за здание и где оно расположено?


 Скорее всего роддом или детская поликлиника.Скорее всего второе...расположено где-то в спальном районе.Возможно,что Черемушки..

----------


## Ranke

> Скорее всего роддом или детская поликлиника.Скорее всего второе...расположено где-то в спальном районе.Возможно,что Черемушки..

----------


## inborz

Ranke - спасибо, убедили

----------


## Ranke

> Что это за здание и где оно расположено?


  Подсказка - "почта из прошлого"

----------


## yakhve

улица Дача Ковалевского?

----------


## Richard

> почта из прошлого"


 ТОлько это не почта. ЕМНИП такие ящики принадлежали Горгазу. А оставляли в них заявки на замещения газовых балонов. Ящики размещали в районах, где пользовались балонным газом. Так что скорее всего это какой-то бывший частный сектор.

----------


## Ranke

> ТОлько это не почта. ЕМНИП такие ящики принадлежали Горгазу. А оставляли в них заявки на замещения газовых балонов. Ящики размещали в районах, где пользовались балонным газом. Так что скорее всего это какой-то бывший частный сектор.


 Спасибо за уточнение.




> улица Дача Ковалевского?


 Продолжайте развивать мысль.

----------


## Joozy

> Спасибо за уточнение.
> 
> 
> Продолжайте развивать мысль.


 ну где-то там точно...Золотой Берег чтоль или Бабушкина

----------


## Antique

Может Львовская?

----------


## Ranke

Не отходим от курса заданного *yakhve*.

----------


## Klara-Lara

> улица Дача Ковалевского?


 Школа-интернат?

----------


## Ranke

> Школа-интернат?


  не-а

----------


## Joozy

> не-а


 Детская комната милиции? :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

Черноморка?

----------


## osip

По подсказке - Дача Ковалевского/Маячный переулок
Здание - Детская больница?

----------


## Ranke

> По подсказке - Дача Ковалевского/Маячный переулок
> Здание - Детская больница?


 Да, это ДГБ №2. Улица Дача Ковалевского, 81 (на территории бывшего санатория "Якорь")
Это *здесь.* 

 

А вот оно - дерево!

*yakhve, osip*  - девченки молодцы!!!

----------


## cerubina

> Место отгадано! Действительно территория ЦПКиО им. Т.Г.Шевченко. Зеленый театр, обсерватория, стадион, и ОН - [url=http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40282788]"памятник."


 Устыдили - устыдилась.  :smileflag:

----------


## Ranke

*1*  *2*  *3* *4*

 *5*  *6*  *7*  *8*

----------


## Ranke

*09*  *10*  *11*  *12*

 *13*  *14*  *15*  *16*

И с какого это* люка* (см. часть 1+ часть 2) *на Дюка* надо смотреть? А?

----------


## Joozy

с люка под нумером девять?

----------


## yakhve

номер 6

----------


## SaMoVar

Номер 15

----------


## ВЕСЫ

№5 или №14.

----------


## BigMama

однозначно номер 5!

----------


## Пушкин

или 6 или 13, но скорее 13

----------


## denn-73

и я думаю №5

----------


## Ranke

Мнения разделились. Возможно, кто-то смотрит совсем по-своему. Не будем дискутировать.  Мнение автора загадки полностью совпадает с самым распространенным и общепринятым вариантом. К слову, это неправильный ракурс.

Правильный ответ - *люк №13.*
Яндекс-человек  :smileflag:  в прошлом году все очень хорошо сфотографировал. 

*Пушкин* плюс за внимательность. *yakhve* плюс за стремление к познанию истории.

----------


## Ranke

Фрагмент известного памятника (см. фото 1), установленного в Одессе больше полувека назад. На фото 2 фрагмент точной копии памятника с  некоторыми вариациями, установленный на родине этого исторического лица. Кому этот памятник?  

 (фото 1)  (фото 2)

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

памятник Вакуленчуку.

----------


## Ranke

> памятник Вакуленчуку.


 *Абсолютно верно, дядя Коля!*

Бюст моряка был установлен на Таможенной площади (быв. Вакуленчука) в 1958 году. Его авторы - скульптор А.А. Ковалев и архитектор В.Г. Гнездилов. Родился Григорий Никитович в селе Великие Коровинцы Житомирская области.

 
foto by S T O N A, artjust27

----------


## Ranke

Где?

----------


## yakhve

ой, не факт, но вдруг Воронцовский переулок или тот район?  а может, и Маразлиевская, там тоже подобные "реконструкцуии" были

----------


## Ranke

> ой, не факт, но вдруг Воронцовский переулок или тот район?  а может, и Маразлиевская, там тоже подобные "реконструкцуии" были


 *Молодец!*

Во дворе  по Воронцовскому переулку, 1

----------


## Ranke

Мне рассказали, что дети считают его Гарри Поттером, который днем книжку открывает, а ночью ... закрывает - спать ложится.



Где и по сей день стоит "Гарри Поттер" поколения NEST?

----------


## Пушкин

> Мне рассказали, что дети считают его Гарри Поттером, который днем книжку открывает, а ночью ... закрывает - спать ложится.
> 
> 
> 
> Где и по сей день стоит "Гарри Поттер" поколения NEST?


  Какой то детский лагерь на даче Ковалевского?

----------


## Nyushiki

Или какой-то санаторий на Французском бульваре?

----------


## yakhve

На заднем плане просматривается отремонтированное двухэтажное здание советской постройки. Как по мне, так похоже на детский сад или интернат. Загаданный участок, я так понимаю, в любом случае непроходной?

----------


## Ranke

Это на Фонтане. Дверь по фасаду (правда, давно не функционирующая). Проезжаем мимо часто. "Гарри" сразу за ней.

----------


## Пушкин

на Костанди???

----------


## yakhve

а вот так похоже на ул. Костанди, д.4  :smileflag:

----------


## Ranke

Скульптура юному Володе Ульянову стоит на территории ДОЦ «Юный судоремонтник», по адресу улица Костанди, 4.

 действующий вход/въезд

 старый вход по Костанди

*Пушкин-yakhve* неплохой тандем!

----------


## Пушкин

Где?

----------


## osip

Екатерининская. Номер, кажется, 6
Там еще в подъезде дворого флигеля барельефы есть.

----------


## Пушкин

> Екатерининская. Номер, кажется, 6
> Там еще в подъезде дворого флигеля барельефы есть.

----------


## splitter



----------


## splitter

> пр. Шевченко\Гагарина?


 нет

----------


## SaMoVar

Балковская?

----------


## splitter

> Балковская?


 да

----------


## Ranke

Улица Заньковецкой, 11/11а

 
foto by AVOD

----------


## SaMoVar

Место бывшего костёла - сразу о нём и подумал.

----------


## splitter

> Улица Заньковецкой, 11/11а
> 
>  
> foto by AVOD

----------


## Antique

> Место бывшего костёла - сразу о нём и подумал.


  А лестница - та, о которой Нетребский в Ауре Молдаванки пишет, что она осталась от костёла?

----------


## SaMoVar

Вроде бы да. Проверить это нереально.

----------


## Pumik

> А лестница - та, о которой Нетребский в Ауре Молдаванки пишет, что она осталась от костёла?


 и лестница, и забор из красного кирпича.

----------


## SaMoVar

Забор - точно тот остался. На Заньковецкой есть продолжение. Ну и такой же забор у сохранившегося здания по Балковской.

----------


## Ranke

*1*

 *2*

 *3*

 *4*

Назовите эти улицы и то, что их объединяет.

----------


## Klara-Lara

А почему 22 августа завтра?

----------


## Пушкин

№4 Забор 11ГКБ на Ядова/Воробьёва...

----------


## Tancovschitsa

голова после отпуска особо не соображает, но 22 августа день Независимости Эстонии )). А объединяет то, что на каждой фотке есть доски мемориальные.
(это пока всё, что смог выдать мой мозг)

----------


## Klara-Lara

Фото три - Одария. (Ленинский ЗАГС). Ядова назвали. Еще 1 и 2 Заливные - Плыгуна и Кравцова
Все улицы названы в честь милиционеров, погибших при исполнении. И сегодня на Александровском почтили их память

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Фото три - Одария. (Ленинский ЗАГС). Ядова назвали. Еще 1 и 2 Заливные - Плыгуна и Кравцова
> Все улицы названы в честь милиционеров, погибших при исполнении. И сегодня на Александровском почтили их память


 поставила "+"

----------


## Klara-Lara

> поставила "+"


 Спасибо! Но на правильный ответ натолкнул Пушкин. Я сразу узнала ЗАГС и зациклилась на Головатого-Богатова, и только ответ про Ядова напомнил мне Заливные  и их новые названия (а я ведь там училась водить и сдавала на права... Когда-то...)

----------


## Ranke

В Одессе почтили память погибших работников милиции. Думская
Память милиционеров, погибших при исполнении служебного долга, почтили в Одессе. Ревизор

 *1* улица Черноморского Казачества, 41/ переулок Николая Плыгуна. Назван в честь Плыгуна Николая Васильевича (1956-*1978*)  

 *2* улица Черноморского Казачества, 69/ переулок Павла Кравцова. Переулок назван в честь Кравцова Павла Ивлевича (1943-*1978*)

 *3* улица Атамана Головатого, 1/ улица Одария. Названа в честь Одария Александра Ивановича (1958-*1986*) 

 *4* улица Академика Воробьева, 5/ улица Сергея Ядова. Названа в честь Сергея Ядова (1971-*1994*)

В Одессе милиционеров путают с учеными и писателями.

Всем спасибо! По "+" за участие в разгадке.
P.S. Почему у меня 22 августа завтра - не знаю  Как и то, почему сегодня на два часа дня ни у одной доски не было замечено ни одного живого цветочка ...

----------


## Ranke

*1*

 *2*

----------


## Kshisya

№1-очень похож на домики на Адмиральском проспекте :smileflag:

----------


## Ranke

> №1-очень похож на домики на Адмиральском проспекте


 Давайте проверим

----------


## mlch

№2 - на Королева у площади Деревянко. Хотя, наверняка, такая типовая картинка есть еще где-нибудь.

----------


## Ranke

> №2 - на Королева у площади Деревянко. Хотя, наверняка, такая типовая картинка есть еще где-нибудь.


 Есть такая. Но эта не оттуда.

----------


## Trs

№1 — Екатерининская, дом, где жил Водяной?

----------


## Ranke

> №1 — Екатерининская, дом, где жил Водяной?


 Не он.

----------


## yakhve

Мой вариант № 2 - Балковская

----------


## Ranke

> Мой вариант № 2 - Балковская


 Где эта улица, где этот дом?

----------


## феерический

№1 похож на пр.Шевченко 7.

Добавлено:
А, неее... Увеличил - присмотрелся. Это что-то невысокое...

----------


## inborz

ул. Атамана Головатого угол Кравцова, Пересыпь

----------


## Ranke

> ул. Атамана Головатого угол Кравцова, Пересыпь


 Браво-Браво! 


 улица Атамана Головатого/переулок Павла Кравцова

Осталось отгадать *загадку №2.*
*yakhve,* просыпайтесь!

----------


## cTcangel

№2 универсам фрунзенский? =)

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> ...Осталось отгадать *загадку №2.*...


 Варненская, напротив парка им. Горького?

----------


## Ranke

> №2 универсам фрунзенский? =)


 Примим за ответ! Хоть и универсам "Фрунзенский" в соседнем доме - №28 

 улица Балковская, 30

----------


## yakhve

или Фрунзенский, или другой дом рядом с Краснослободской.  Ну не знаю я! Но вижу почти каждый день  :smileflag:

----------


## Ranke

События почти вековой давности.

 *1* - Что это за место (недалеко от №3)?  Когда и что произошло возле него?

 *2* (фото 1957 года) - Чья эта могила и где (недалеко от №1) она сейчас находится? Что связывает №2 и №1?

 *3* -  Кто и где (недалеко от №2) стоит на этом постаменте? Какие отношения связывали №3 и №2?

Ответы принимаются только комплексные.
1-
2-
3-

----------


## Trs

М-да, как в спортивном ЧГК блиц.

К сожалению, насчёт третьего идей вообще нет, 1 точно знаю, 2 — никто более быть не может, кроме как N.

----------


## Antique

А, тема кладбища ) Надо бы заглянуть в фотоархив, вдруг эти надгробия попали ненароком.

Обновл: нет, на втором кладбище могилы революционеров не посещал.

----------


## osip

1 – Ворота 1-го еврейского кладбища. Табличка о том, что здесь в 1919 году была расстреляна Жанна Лябурб
2 – Могила Жанны Лябурб на 2-ом христианском кладбище. Находится у центральных ворот.
3 - Памятник Ленину. Территория детской железнодорожной больницы. Отношения - революционные.

----------


## Antique

> 3 - Памятник Ленину. Территория детской железнодорожной больницы. Отношения - революционные.


 А я ещё подумал, неужели памятник Ленину есть на 2-м кладбище, так как постамент явно от советской парковой скульптуры. А всё гораздо проще, хотя и не рядом с первыми двумя)

----------


## Trs

Вот, я не мог найти кому памятник на зелёном постаменте во дворе больницы. «Ворота» определяются с ходу, оттуда же выкручивается Жанна Лябурб, а дальше я встал в тупик с постаментом.

----------


## Antique

> Вот, я не мог найти кому памятник на зелёном постаменте во дворе больницы. «Ворота» определяются с ходу, оттуда же выкручивается Жанна Лябурб, а дальше я встал в тупик с постаментом.


 Я на счёт 2-го номера подумал про Вакуленчука.

----------


## Ranke

*1* - Стилизированные ворота - новодел как и табличка, стоят точно на месте входа во 2-е евреское кладбище по Люстдорфской дороге (адрес ранее - №5). (уничтожено во второй половине 70-х прошлого столетия) 

 *2* - Действительно могила Жанны Лябурб находится на 2-м Христианском кладбище Одессы у центральных ворот по адресу Люстдорфская дорога, 6. (фото весна, 2011)

  *3* - Памятник В.И.Ленину стоит на территории "Дорожной детской клинической больницы" по адресу Люстдорфская дорога, 1. (фото весна, 2011)

Все три объекта находятся на расстоянии 100-350м друг от друга.

*osip* конечно *молодец!* И получает заслуженный *ПЛЮС!*

Неточности в ответе:
*1.* Это ворота 2-го еврейского кладбища (1-е еврейское было за Первым Христианским и кануло в лету вместе с оным). На табличке не писалось, что здесь была расстреляна именно Жанна Лябурб.
*3.* Отношения между ними, как говорят некоторые исследователи, могли быть куда более близкими, чем просто "революционные" ...


_"... По словам Мари-Луиз Пети, хорошо знавшей Жанну в ее московский период жизни, Лябурб удерживали в Москве по личному указанию Ленина. Зная ее горячий, взрывной характер, он опасался, что Жанна погибнет. Так и случилось, но не в огне битвы, а у ворот еврейского кладбища на Люстдорфской дороге. 
Сохранилась последняя записка Жанны: "Благословите же меня, самое трудное впереди, путь усеян терниями. Возможно, это последнее мое письмо к вам..." К кому она обращалась? Неужели к самому "вождю пролетариата"? 
"Ведь умирают лишь раз!"
Это была любимая поговорка Жанны. Лябурб произносила ее всякий раз, когда ее предупреждали об опасности, умоляли быть осторожной, советовали не лезть в самое пекло. А именно таким и была Одесса в начале 1919 года ..."_ *Лябурб Жанна. Она разоружила интервенцию в Одессе.*

----------


## osip

С номером опечатка вышла, про новодел поленилась сказать, а вот, что конкретно написано на табличке действительно  не знала, исходила из факта расстрела Жанны Лябурб у ворот.

----------


## Ranke

Где у нас можно лицезреть герб союза? И кого под ним можно увидеть?

----------


## yakhve

на улице Кравцова возле автосборочного предприятия, а под этим зданием - Ленин и Горький. Кстати, а кто-то знает, что было в этой сталинке раньше?

----------


## Ranke

> на улице Кравцова возле автосборочного предприятия, а под этим зданием - Ленин и Горький. Кстати, а кто-то знает, что было в этой сталинке раньше?


 
улица Атамана Чепиги, 29/переулок Павла Кравцова

----------


## Ranke

Что это за скульптура? И чем примечателен фрагмент ее?

----------


## Пушкин

> Что это за скульптура? И чем примечателен фрагмент ее?


 Один из сыновей Лаокоона, может примечателен тем что его кусает вторая голова гидры? Откуда скульптура черного цвета?

----------


## Ranke

> Один из сыновей Лаокоона, может примечателен тем что его кусает вторая голова гидры? Откуда скульптура черного цвета?


 Да, это Антифант - младший сын Лаокоонта. Действительно кусает, но не вторая голова гидры, да и во фрагменте ее нет ... Думайте!

----------


## inborz

Первоначально скульптурная группа была выполнена в бронзе в 200 году до н.э., но не сохранилась. Существует несколько «реставраций» статуи «Лаокоон», поэтому имеются различия между копиями. Каждый реставратор восстанавливал утерянные части, сообразуясь со своим пониманием и художественным стилем. Это - бронзовая копия, и именно этот фрагмент отличается от той мраморной копии, которая находится в Одесса

----------


## inborz

Возможно, это копия работы Паоло Трубецкого, которая находится в Петербурге

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, это Антифант - младший сын Лаокоонта. Действительно кусает, но не вторая голова гидры, да и во фрагменте ее нет ... Думайте!


  такое впечатление что мы в школе. И шо ви мине сказать хотите, шо его гидра не кусает?

----------


## yakhve

согласна с inborz, это та копия, которая находится под Санкт-Петербургом в Ораниенбауме (только пишут, что это Крозалье). Может быть, Вы имеете в виду, что этот фрагмент отсутствует на старейшей ныне существующей копии (в Ватикане), по образцу которой созданы все последующие скульптуры?

----------


## inborz

оригинал
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=%D0%BB%D0%B0%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BE%D0%B  D+%D0%BF%D0%B5%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B1%D1%83%D1%80  %D0%B3&hl=en&client=firefox&hs=mjq&sa=X&rls=org.mo  zilla:ru:official&biw=960&bih=546&tbm=isch&prmd=iv  ns&tbnid=t7fe3UzkA2In7M:&imgrefurl=http://www.citypuzzle.ru/city/piter/78.html&docid=8VkoUDaBsK5eJM&w=500&h=589&ei=pQRWTp  e-Na_P4QS_suWgDA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=365&vpy=70&dur=2  991&hovh=244&hovw=207&tx=97&ty=143&page=1&tbnh=141  &tbnw=128&start=0&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0
Ораниенбаум
http://al-spbphoto.narod.ru/prig/Rambov_Verhny_park_Laokoon_i_synovja_25-07-04.jpg
Одесса
http://www.asergeev.com/pictures/archives/zb.htm

----------


## inborz

Извините новичка. Это ссылки на изображения, а как их вставить?

----------


## Antique

> Извините новичка. Это ссылки на изображения, а как их вставить?


 Использовать BBCode.

----------


## Joozy

> Да, это Антифант - младший сын Лаокоонта. Действительно кусает, но не вторая голова гидры, да и во фрагменте ее нет ... Думайте!


 это у него сумочка через плечо? :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Что это за скульптура? И чем примечателен фрагмент ее?


 А разве в Одессе?

----------


## феерический

Меня всё утро не отпускал тот же вопрос..

----------


## yakhve

кажется,я догадалась, что Вы имеете в виду: на нашем одесском Лаокооне эта рука прямая!

- очень странно, видела только одно утреннее сообщение от inborz

----------


## феерический

> кажется,я догадалась, что Вы имеете в виду: на нашем одесском Лаокооне эта рука прямая!

----------


## inborz



----------


## mlch

> такое впечатление что мы в школе. И шо ви мине сказать хотите, шо его гидра не кусает?


 Я Вас огорчу, но Лаокоона с сыновьями убили две змеи, а не гидра. Так, по крайней мере, в "Мифах и легендах Древней Греции" Н.Куна, которые я читал классе в пятом, было написано.  :smileflag: 
Ну и на скульптуре, соответственно - две змеюки давят и кусают мужика с пацанами.

----------


## Ranke

*Бронзовая статуя «Лаокоон»* - копия с античного оригинала I века до н. э. отлита французским скульптором Крозалье в 1817 году.
Дворцово-парковый ансамбль "Ораниенбаум"
город Ломоносов Ленинградской области.

Конечно это не Одесса. У нас же мрамор! И вопрос был не о том ГДЕ ЭТО. 


foto by Hit Action

А это Эрмитаж 

Статуя Лаокоона работы Паоло Андреа Трискорни, приобретенная у автора в 1798г.

И еще немного копий
Пиза, Родос, Версаль

  
foto by longdistancer, pa_1980, NatashaP

"Лаокоон и его сыновья"- скульптурная группа в ватиканском музее Пия-Климента.

"... Первым реставратором «Лаокоона», найденного без правых рук отца и младшего сына и без правой кисти руки старшего сына, был Бачо Бандинелли. Ему же Лев Х в 1515 году заказал копию для вручения ее французскому королю Франциску I, когда тот после победы при Мариньяно потребовал от папы уже ставшую известной скульптурную группу. Интересно, что свою реставрацию Бачо не внес в оригинал, а сделал это только в копии ..." 

"... До сих пор не умолкают споры о том, как выглядят недостающие детали скульптуры. Большинство археологов-классиков предпочитают видеть Лаокоона и младшего сына закинувшими руки за голову, первого – от боли, второго – в предсмертной агонии. По их мнению, Лаокоон уже обречен на гибель и сознательно не борется, находясь всецело под влиянием страшной боли от змеиного укуса, поражающего его, подобно молнии. Правая рука младшего сына не была закинута, а искала точки опоры, так как вся фигура сшиблена с ног и приподнята кольцами змеи ..." Одесский Лаокоон

Этим фрагмент и примечателен, что является додумкой  "современных" скульпторов-реставраторов.

*inborz,*  браво! Спасибо за краткий и исчерпывающий ответ!

----------


## Пушкин

> Я Вас огорчу, но Лаокоона с сыновьями убили две змеи, а не гидра. Так, по крайней мере, в "Мифах и легендах Древней Греции" Н.Куна, которые я читал классе в пятом, было написано. 
> Ну и на скульптуре, соответственно - две змеюки давят и кусают мужика с пацанами.


  Спасибо, я в курсе,  Геракл дрался с гидрой, а убивать Лаокоона были посланы змеи...)))

----------


## Пушкин

> *Бронзовая статуя «Лаокоон»* - копия с античного оригинала I века до н. э. отлита французским скульптором Крозалье в 1817 году.
> Дворцово-парковый ансамбль "Ораниенбаум"
> город Ломоносов Ленинградской области.
> 
> Конечно это не Одесса. У нас же мрамор! И вопрос был не о том ГДЕ ЭТО. 
> 
> 
> foto by Hit Action
> 
> ...


  Спасибо за сложную и  интересную загадку, на первую часть которой - я ответил правильно...)))

----------


## Antique

> Конечно это не Одесса. У нас же мрамор! И вопрос был не о том ГДЕ ЭТО.


 Так загадывается же вроде место в Одессе.

----------


## Ranke

> Так загадывается же вроде место в Одессе.


 Загадка про фильм тоже не совсем по формату темы. 
А хотите еще одну - "про кино"? И это будет последняя моя загадка.

----------


## osip

Почему "последнюю"? У Вас действительно интересные и нестандартные загадки, что особенно привлекает.

----------


## Joozy

> Загадка про фильм тоже не совсем по формату темы. 
> А хотите еще одну - "про кино"? И это будет последняя моя загадка.


 хотим ещё много)

----------


## inborz

А у меня есть еще вопрос по Лаокоону: где он стоял до того, что стоял на Преображенской, откуда его перенесли - и правильно сделали! - на теперешнее место?

----------


## Klara-Lara

> А у меня есть еще вопрос по Лаокоону: где он стоял до того, что стоял на Преображенской, откуда его перенесли - и правильно сделали! - на теперешнее место?


 На даче Маразли. В скверик на Преображенской его перенесли в 20-е годы

----------


## inborz

100%!

----------


## Ranke

Если никто не против, я продолжу ...

 Ленинградская область

Как вы думаете, что изображено на фотографии?
Мог ли быть установлен подобный монумент в Одессе?
Где в Одессе стоит памятник создателю этого аппарата?

Полнота ответа приветствуется!

----------


## mlch

> Если никто не против, я продолжу ...
> 
>  Ленинградская область
> 
> Как вы думаете, что изображено на фотографии?
> Мог ли быть установлен подобный монумент в Одессе?
> Где в Одессе стоит памятник создателю этого аппарата?
> 
> Полнота ответа приветствуется!


 1. Изображена подводная лодка Стефана Джевецкого.
2. Мог, конечно. Поскольку спроектирована и испытана первая лодка Джевецкого была именно в Одессе. В 1878 году.
3. На проспекте Шевченко. Напротив дворца спорта.

----------


## Klara-Lara

Подводная лодка, памятник в Гатчине.
Изобретатель - польско-русский ученый Степан Карлович Джевецкий.
Испытания лодкт проводились на одесском рейде.
Памятник стоит у входа в парк Победы

----------


## SaMoVar

Автор памятника - Копьёв.

----------


## Ranke

г. Гатчина, Гатчинский район, Ленинградская область. 
foto by Elena Zakamaldina, Ilya Tsapko

  Одесса, у входа в парк "Победы". 

Архитектор В.И. Мироненко, скульптор А.В. Копьев. Сооружен 15 мая 2004 года в дни проведения в Одессе 41-го Международного конгресса моряков-подводников.

Джевецкий Степан Карлович - польско-русский учёный, инженер, конструктор и изобретатель, автор ряда конструкций подводных лодок.

*mlch, Klara-Lara* - вы молодцы!!!

----------


## Ranke

Вы о таком ничего не слышали?
Тогда *читаем.*

И где это у нас в городе находилась такая штука? А?

----------


## Kamin

Это реклама пункта видеотелефонной связи на ул. Сегедской на торце пятиэтажки. А сам пункт находился чуть дальше в доме по.ул. Армейской

----------


## Ranke

> Это реклама пункта видеотелефонной связи на ул. Сегедской на торце пятиэтажки. А сам пункт находился чуть дальше в доме по.ул. Армейской


  Это не на Армейской. Но вообщем правильно. *Засчитываем!*

 ОГТС_1977

Действительно на фотографии торец пятиэтажки по улице Сегедской, 4.
А само отделение связи  находилось в соседнем доме по Лунному  переулку, тоже 4.

----------


## Ranke

Нет такого одессита, который хотя бы раз не прошел мимо него.
И что это? И где это?

----------


## феерический

Это Аркадия. Центральная аллея, закрытый уже давно ресторан.

----------


## Ranke

> Это Аркадия. Центральная аллея, закрытый уже давно ресторан.


 Таки да! Это он!



 под номером 8.

----------


## Пушкин

Ресторан назывался "Гурман"

----------


## Ranke

*Во дворе какого садика живет Красная Шапочка?* Если известно, что садик такой маленький, что легко уместился бы во дворе церкви.

----------


## феерический

Садик на Фр.Бульваре рядом с бот.садом/нашим садом/санаторием чкалова?

----------


## Ranke

> Садик на Фр.Бульваре рядом с бот.садом/нашим садом/санаторием чкалова?


 Нет, не он.

----------


## AG-ents

ул. Базарная

----------


## Ranke

> ул. Базарная


 Не-а

----------


## Пушкин

Не "мой" садик...

----------


## Artemisia

Детский сад-ясли №28 на Церковной (Черноморского казачества 14/1)

----------


## inborz

+1
Это как раз мой садик, он принадлежал ЗОРу. Только мозаику сделали намного позже того времени, когда я ходила в него. Сейчас стоит заброшенный. Пользуясь случаем, хочу вспомнить свою воспитательницу Елену Вячеславовну. Она по образованию была художница, и все дети научились хорошо рисовать. А еще она сама изготавливала разные лото, настольные игры, которых так не хватало в скудные 50-е годы.

----------


## Artemisia

Почему заброшенный? Родители каждое утро водят туда детей. Или какая-то часть его заброшенная?
Я тоже ходила в ЗОРовский садик)))))

----------


## victor.odessa

> Детский сад-ясли №28 на Церковной 14/1


 Вы наверное хотели написать Черноморского казачества,14 ?

----------


## Artemisia

Ну да, ошиблась немного. Так обрадовалась, что наконец что-то знакомое попалось - в спешке не то написала))))))))
Спасибо за поправку

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ну да, ошиблась немного. Так обрадовалась, что наконец что-то знакомое попалось - в спешке не то написала))))))))
> Спасибо за поправку


 Так и я ходил в этот садик, вернее будет сказать тащили меня с боем. Ох, давно это было.

----------


## Ranke

Детский сад  № 28. Улица Черноморского Казачества, 14/1.
Рядом  по адресу улица Черноморского казачества, 14 - Церковь Казанской иконы Божией Матери.

Мозаика доступна для просмотра вот *здесь.*

*Artemisia* получает заслуженный плюс!

----------


## Ranke

Один из вариантов тиражируемого гипсового соцреализма.

 Минская область
foto by Kigim

 И в Одессе тоже! А где?

----------


## Artemisia

Может это один из санаториев Одессы?

----------


## Kamin

Это там где уже никто не живет. Может сан. "Дружба"

----------


## Пушкин

сан. "Украина"?

----------


## inborz

где это? 
Чтоб не сомневались -это фонарный столб, написано Трудъ1864, что совершенно однозначно говорит, что это отлито в мастерских еврейского профессионально-технического училища ”Труд”

----------


## Ranke

Нет, это не санаторий "Дружба" и не санаторий "Украина". И вообще не санаторий.

Как же много это скульптура видела и слышала! Чего только стоит Ефим Иосифович, Юрий Трофимович, Аркадий Исаакович, Михаил Григорьевич, Ле́йзер Иосифович.

----------


## Kshisya

Рядом с Зеленым театром?

----------


## Ranke

> Рядом с Зеленым театром?


 *И Вы правы!* Скульптура располагается на территории Зеленого театра, правильнее того что от него еще осталось.

Доступна к просмотру только под этим ракурсом - 

foto by Sergei Leshchinsky

 номер №7

----------


## Kshisya

Спасибо за интересные загадки!

----------


## Kamin

Где у нас такая большая труба?

----------


## Ranke

> Вложение 3041411 где это? 
> Чтоб не сомневались -это фонарный столб, написано Трудъ1864, что совершенно однозначно говорит, что это отлито в мастерских еврейского профессионально-технического училища ”Труд”


 А обротная сторона столба какую надпись имеет?

  Новодел. Сквер Космонавтов

----------


## inborz

А, значит, таких много... Мой - на поселке Котовского, у фонтана. Занятная идея. Интересно, кто придумал?

----------


## Joozy

> А, значит, таких много... Мой - на поселке Котовского, у фонтана. Занятная идея. Интересно, кто придумал?


 о, вот точно, думаю где видел...у фонтана, но не на поселке, а на Таирова

----------


## Пушкин

Вся улица Щорса в таких столбах...

----------


## Antique

> Где у нас такая большая труба?


 Широке трубы на зданиях не редки. Где именно такая - сложно сказать. Из последних мной увиденных - на доме с кафе "Фанкони". Это тоже выглядит как-то знакомо и установлена, наверное в каком-то известном месте.

----------


## Kamin

Да много широких труб. А вот эта составляет можно сказать половину крыши! Место, которое если не посещали, то проезжали уж точно многие жители Одессы. (здание не очень высокое и ее хорошо видно, даже за листвой деревьев)

----------


## Antique

> Да много широких труб. А вот эта составляет можно сказать половину крыши! Место, которое если не посещали, то проезжали уж точно многие жители Одессы. (здание не очень высокое и ее хорошо видно, даже за листвой деревьев)


 Маленький флигелёк на территории Больницы для рабочих Красного креста? Подсказка очень так направляет )))

----------


## Kamin

Это точно!

----------


## Ranke

ГУГК СССР, 1988



Чей памятник имела ввиду газета "Большевистское знамя"?

----------


## Antique

> Чей памятник имела ввиду газета "Большевистское знамя"?


 Ленина и Сталина беседующих на скамейке?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Чей памятник имела ввиду газета "Большевистское знамя"?


 Отца народов.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Чей памятник имела ввиду газета "Большевистское знамя"?


 Сталина, небось.

----------


## mlch

> Ленина и Сталина беседующих на скамейке?


  Нет. Сталин там восседал в гордом одиночестве.

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> Нет. Сталин там восседал в гордом одиночестве.


 ну ещё бы!

----------


## Klara-Lara

> Чей памятник имела ввиду газета "Большевистское знамя"?


  Сталин, сидящий в кресле как на троне

----------


## Joozy

Памятник Церителли!!!
Знаю что чушь. но версию со Сталиным уже озвучили, а повторяться не люблбю :smileflag:

----------


## Ranke

myjulia.ru/post/409657

*victor.odessa* был быстрее!
*Klara-Lara* спасибо за точность.

----------


## Antique

> Нет. Сталин там восседал в гордом одиночестве.


  Ах да, скульптурная группа располагалась по соседству в Горсаду.

----------


## Antique

А вот классическая загадка по нахождению места:

----------


## Joozy

я конечно не знаток города, да и по сторонам редко башкой верчу и вообще топографически слаб, но мне сдается что это в районе Льва Толстого/Нежинская

----------


## Antique

> я конечно не знаток города, да и по сторонам редко башкой верчу и вообще топографически слаб, но мне сдается что это в районе Льва Толстого/Нежинская


  нет. Ищем дальше )

----------


## Artemisia

Подсказку давайте  :smileflag: 
Наугад - Пантелеймоновская

----------


## Antique

> Подсказку давайте 
> Наугад - Пантелеймоновская


 Не там )

----------


## Artemisia

Французский бульвар

----------


## Namidiol

Antique, может все-таки дадите подсказку)))))))

----------


## Kamin

Это может быть и на Молдаванке. Там часто попадаются такие небольшие медальоны с ликами.

----------


## Antique

> Antique, может все-таки дадите подсказку)))))))


 Немного позже ) Может ещё что-то кому-то на ум прийдёт.

----------


## SaMoVar

Шо, не Молдаванка? Значит центр?

----------


## Antique

> Шо, не Молдаванка? Значит центр?


  да да, ищем в центре.

----------


## Antique

> Шо, не Молдаванка? Значит центр?


  да да, ищем в центре.

----------


## Artemisia

Пастера?

----------


## Antique

> Пастера?


 отнюдь нет )

----------


## Artemisia

Так как не очень оживленно, я еще погадаю  :smileflag: 
Новосельского?

----------


## Antique

> Так как не очень оживленно, я еще погадаю 
> Новосельского?


  нет, не там

----------


## Artemisia

Продолжаю -  :smileflag: 
Канатная?

----------


## Antique

> Продолжаю - 
> Канатная?


 Не Канатная, но в целом ближе, чем Новосельского.

----------


## SaMoVar

Успенская?

----------


## Kshisya

Троицкая?

----------


## Antique

> Успенская?


 успенская

----------


## Л.С.Д.

Удалила свой пост...спите спокойно  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Я так понимаю можно следующую загадку загадывать - надеюсь такой ещё не было...


 неправильно понимаете. Смысл до номера улицы загадывать?

----------


## катеруся

Действительно! Скажите, какой №!!! Работаю на Успенской)

----------


## Maksy

подобное видел на канатной

----------


## Antique

Ищем, дамы и господа, ищем ) В старые добрые времена, в этой теме, при известной улице номер дома могли отгадывать долго. Сейчас проще конечно с этим ))

----------


## Kshisya

Успенская №32 :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Успенская №32


  Поздравляю с отгадкой!

----------


## Namidiol

На фасаде какого здания?

----------


## Namidiol

Куда все пропали?  :smileflag: 

То же здание с другой стороны

----------


## Antique

> Куда все пропали? 
> 
> То же здание с другой стороны
> 
> Вложение 3077975


 Попробую наугад, хотя кажется, что где-то когда-то это фотографировал. Дерибасовская, 18?

----------


## Joozy

возможно что в районе Фр.Бульвар или пр-т. Гагарина

----------


## Namidiol

Холодно, очень холодно :smileflag:

----------


## Joozy

> Холодно, очень холодно


 тогда пойду повешаюсь :smileflag:

----------


## yakhve

Только недавно была загадка про это здание на Заньковецкой




> Куда все пропали? 
> 
> То же здание с другой стороны
> 
> Вложение 3077975

----------


## Namidiol

> Только недавно была загадка про это здание на Заньковецкой


 Да, была недавно загадка про это здание, так может номер назовете :smileflag:

----------


## yakhve

ну, 11-11а  :smileflag:  на второй фотографии, похоже, та часть, которая в 2ГИСе обозначена как 11а

----------


## Namidiol

> ну, 11-11а  на второй фотографии, похоже, та часть, которая в 2ГИСе обозначена как 11а


 Правильно. Согласно 2ГИСу - это 11а, хотя на табличке, по-моему, было написано 11 :smileflag:

----------


## Artemisia

На каком здании?

----------


## Antique

> Правильно. Согласно 2ГИСу - это 11а, хотя на табличке, по-моему, было написано 11


 Верьте больше табличке, а не дубльГису. На дубльгисе может быть что угодно

----------


## Artemisia

> На каком здании?
> 
> Вложение 3079443


 Варианты или предположения есть?

----------


## Kshisya

> Варианты или предположения есть?


  Давайте попробуем: Греческая?

----------


## Artemisia

> Давайте попробуем: Греческая?


 Нет

----------


## Artemisia

Ищем в центре  :smileflag:

----------


## Kshisya

Еврейская?

----------


## Mymra

> Я не знаю где был , но на Нежинской 66 работает музей истории евреев в Одессе , там точно все знают .


 Еврейский театр работал в помещении театра Болгаровой, на углу Старорезничной (Куйбышева) и Преображенской. А потом, с 1930 г., на Греческой,48 (Одесский ГОСЕТ). А вот не знает ли кто-нибудь случайно, Северный театр и театр Болгаровой - это одно и то же здание?

----------


## Antique

Еврейская, 22?

----------


## Este

Где-то на Александровском проспекте?

----------


## Trs

Бродская синагога?

----------


## Artemisia

*Kshisya* правильно назвала улицу - *Еврейская*

*Antique* - точный адрес - *Еврейская, 22*


Поздравляю с победой!!! 

Фото здания выложу чуточку позже

----------


## Artemisia

*Еврейская, 22
*

----------


## Namidiol

Где? (может это легко, но это моя любимая труба)  :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Ranke

Территория ГКБ №11?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Где? (может это легко, но это моя любимая труба) 
> 
> Вложение 3084878


 Медин?

----------


## Maksy

На Щепкина в университете

----------


## Namidiol

Это не ГКБ № 11 и не Медин.




> На Щепкина в университете


 подробнее

----------


## Maksy

> подробнее


 Ну на Щепкина университетов не очень много  :smileflag: 
В данном случае это ОНУ им. И.И. Мечникова, исторический факультет, Елисаветинская, 12, во дворе.

----------


## Namidiol

> Ну на Щепкина университетов не очень много 
> В данном случае это ОНУ им. И.И. Мечникова, исторический факультет, Елисаветинская, 12, во дворе.


 Правильно. Это во дворе между историческим и химическим факультетами ОНУ им. Мечникова.

----------


## Ranke

Где расположено это здание и что это за знак на нем?

----------


## Namidiol

> Где расположено это здание и что это за знак на нем?


 район Пересыпи?

----------


## Namidiol

1-2-й Заливной?

----------


## Antique

Знаю только, что это полигонометрический знак, а как вариант местонахождения могу предложить бывшую богадельню в Валиховском переулке.

Стена кажется мне знакомой, но не помню, где я мог её видеть.

----------


## Antique

Старопортофранковская, 36! Мещанская управа. На стене полигонометрический знак. Кажется применяется для оределения взаимных координат объектов.




> Про р***р


 Ну да, он же репер.

----------


## Ranke

*Antique!* 

Здание по ул. Старопортофранковская, 36/ул. Колонтаевская.
А знак этот называется собирательно - *репером.*



Если подробней, то так:
- это стенной знак.
"ПОЛИГ" - полигонометрия, метод создания геодезических сетей.
"ГУГК" - Главное управление геодезии и картографии при Совете министров СССР.
2027 - номер пункта в каталоге.

Пункт является исходным для выполнения геодезических работ. В том числе и в наше время.

----------


## Ranke

Из одного адресно-телефонного справочника не самых последних лет ясно, что в Одессе есть три дома в которых существуют квартиры под номером 450. 

1. ДНЕПРОПЕТРОВСКАЯ ДОРОГА, д. 108
2. КРЫМСКАЯ УЛ., д. 84
3. ЗАБОЛОТНОГО УЛ., д. 38

И только один с максимумом в 480. Он же по Днепродороге.

А в каком из новых домов можно встретить столько подъездов,  да еще и квартиру из седьмой сотни?
 Улица и номер дома!?

Обладателям широкого воображения, возможно, поможет подсказка.

----------


## Kshisya

> Из одного адресно-телефонного справочника не самых последних лет ясно, что в Одессе есть три дома в которых существуют квартиры под номером 450. 
> 
> 1. ДНЕПРОПЕТРОВСКАЯ ДОРОГА, д. 108
> 2. КРЫМСКАЯ УЛ., д. 84
> 3. ЗАБОЛОТНОГО УЛ., д. 38
> 
> И только один с максимумом в 480. Он же по Днепродороге.
> 
> А в каком из новых домов можно встретить столько подъездов,  да еще и квартиру из седьмой сотни?
> ...


 "Чудо-город" ул. Среднефонтанская 19-а,б,в, :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Сахарова, 36А–36П?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

> "Чудо-город" ул. Среднефонтанская 19-а,б,в,


 Точно нет! Не выложены парадные Чудо-города плиткой энной давности. Да и дом 10тиэтажный должен быть, а в Чудо - 22-24

----------


## Ranke

> Сахарова, 36А–36П?


 *Абсолютно верно!* 

улица Академика Сахарова, 36а-36п
К слову сказать, на всем доме всего одна табличка.

----------


## Ranke

01. Три таблички
02. Про хищника
03. Город-побратим
04. Фрагмент зданий
05. Интересное сочетание
06. Есть у нас такой садик
07. Про мост
08. Все мы знаем
09. Фрагмент памятника
10. Про внимательный ЖЭК
11. Антон Павлович Чехов в Одессе
12. "Змейка"
13. Детям?
14. Дюк. Люк
15. Факел, лавровый венок + якорь
16. Дюймовочка из центра
17. "Гарри Поттер"
18. Завтра 22 августа. Помним
19. Где эта улица, где этот дом?
20. Треугольник
21. Последние
22. Античность. Фрагмент
23. Про поляка и его изобретение
24. Скайп 70-х
25. Картинка родом из детства
26. Про Красную Шапочку
27. Еще живая в уже неживом
28. Ровно 60 лет назад 
 29. Про репер 
30. Многоквартирный дом

----------


## Artemisia

Где "живет" такой лев?

----------


## Antique

> Где "живет" такой лев?


 Где нибудь на Пушкинской?

----------


## Artemisia

Ну да, где-то на Пушкинской)))
Номер дома назовете?

----------


## Antique

> Ну да, где-то на Пушкинской)))
> Номер дома назовете?


 А, вспомнил, 55-й номер.

----------


## Artemisia

Быстро вспомнили)))

----------


## Antique

> Быстро вспомнили)))


 Так сам удивился ) Сначала у меня были только смутные подозрения, что это на Пушкинской.

----------


## Artemisia

Столько раз ходила по Пушкинской, но ни разу этих львов не видела)))
А сегодня как-то заметила)))

----------


## феерический

Вопрос:
По всему Союзу можно найти массу памятников этой известной женщине. Но в Одессе её изображение украшает фонтан. В качестве ответа принимается фотография.

----------


## Antique

> Вопрос:
> По всему Союзу можно найти массу памятников этой известной женщине. Но в Одессе её изображение украшает фонтан. В качестве ответа принимается фотография.


 У нас есть скульптура балерины в давно неработающем фонтане санатория Аркадия, но я не знаю, изображает ли она известную персону.

----------


## феерический

Нет, не балерина.

----------


## megasveta

не изображает!

----------


## Ranke

Дендропарк "Победы"


foto by Alex5551

----------


## Namidiol

"Сонька" на Новом Привозе


"Русалка" на Большой Арнаутской


Фонтан в Пале-Рояле

----------


## Ranke

Красавица из Магнолии


foto by White1

----------


## Namidiol

Много памятников в СССР было установлено Крупской Н.К., но на каком фонтане ее изображение я не знаю :smileflag: 

Может в санатории им. Н. К. Крупской есть фонтан с ее изображением.

----------


## феерический

Все намного проще и элегантнее. Вы будете смеяться от очевидности правильного ответа. Подержу интригу и утром покажу ответ, если никто раньше не догадается.

----------


## osip

Предположу фонтан "Похищение Европы" на 9 ст. Фонтана
Фото выложу чуть позже



фото не мое. Автор Редвіс Сай ( panoramio.com )

----------


## Tancovschitsa

Хотела тоже Фонтан в Пале Рояле назвать.
Но есть ещё один.Вложение 3091743

----------


## Kshisya

Возможно это статуя "Девушка с веслом", была такая в Дюковском саду ... :smileflag:

----------


## Lively

Да, девушки с веслом (полотенцем и т.д.) жили во многих городах...
В санатории Одесса (Дзержинского) и ныне пребывает такая  :smileflag:   :

----------


## Ranke

Пребывает-то она пребывает, вот только в том фонтане(?) давно уже деревья растут ...


foto by rus1709

Еще один фонтан с того же места

foto by White1

----------


## феерический

Ладно. Такаими темпами мы сделаем инвентаризацию всех Одесских фонтанов. Подсказка: фонтан с большой буквы, а девушка - писатель.

----------


## Antique

> Ладно. Такаими темпами мы сделаем инвентаризацию всех Одесских фонтанов. Подсказка: фонтан с большой буквы, а девушка - писатель.


 Доска Ахматовой на примерно 13-й станции?




> Подсказка: фонтан с большой буквы.


  Мне приходила такая мысль, но я подумал, что автор не будет так исскусно шутить )))

----------


## Ranke

foto by Red_Bull_Vodka

----------


## феерический

Поздравляю победителей! Это действительно Анна Ахматова на 11й станции Фонтана!

----------


## Antique

Вот фото, как требовалось по условию.

----------


## Ranke

Можно конечно поспорить с автором загадки на счет всесоюзной рапространенности памятников Анны Андреевны, да и большой буквы в слове "фонтан" в первом изложении, но не будем.  Было бы слишком просто  :smileflag: 
Давайте лучше посмотрим на некоторые из них:

1.  Бежецк, Тверская область
foto by Nikitin_Sergey 

2.  Санкт-Петербург
foto by elenga85

3.  Комарово, Ленинградская область
foto by Nick 125

4.  Санкт-Петербург
foto by EiViEm

5.  Санкт-Петербург
foto by Vadim_SPb

6.  Слободка-Шелеховская, Хмельницкая область
foto by Vladimir.Kukharenko

7.  Севастополь
foto by A.Bondarenko

8.  Москва
foto by Potapov Roman

----------


## Ranke

> Вот фото, как требовалось по условию.


 Здорово, Antique, что вы это заметили! Но как-то не сразу ...

Мемориальный комплекс стоит не на 13-й станции, а на 11-ой станции Большого Фонтана. Открытие - 06.1989. Скульптор - Т.Сульдина, архитектор - В.Чепелев.

----------


## Antique

> Здорово, Antique, что вы это заметили! Но как-то не сразу ...


 Вы заблуждаетесь в том, что я не сразу заметил. Есть более важные дела, чем немедленная заливка фото - всему своё время.

----------


## Ranke

> Вы заблуждаетесь в том, что я не сразу заметил. Есть более важные дела, чем немедленная заливка фото - всему своё время.


 Тем более. Заметить заметили, а условие автора загадки выполнить не удосужились. При том видя сколько пользователей до вас старалась искать и добавлять сюда картинки!

----------


## Artemisia

На каком здании?

----------


## Ranke

Думская.net второй раз за полгода публикует исторический фоторепортаж - *"Екатерининская площадь сквозь время."* Но все как-то не полно. Давайте дополним статью. Кто и что еще стояло в разное время на том самом постаменте? А кто еще мог стоять ... если бы не ...?

----------


## Artemisia

> Думская.net второй раз за полгода публикует исторический фоторепортаж - *"Екатерининская площадь сквозь время."* Но все как-то не полно. Давайте дополним статью. Кто и что еще стояло в разное время на том самом постаменте? А кто еще мог стоять ... если бы не ...?


 Была заложена церковь во имя святой великомученицы Екатерины (однако храм так и не был достроен)

----------


## Ranke

> ... (однако храм так и не был достроен)


  Прямо на постаменте?

----------


## Antique

> Тем более. Заметить заметили, а условие автора загадки выполнить не удосужились. При том видя сколько пользователей до вас старалась искать и добавлять сюда картинки!


 ну почему же, условие выполнено. Не стоит пороть горячку. Публикация фото не так существенна. И если, предположим, у ответчика не было бы в наличии собственной фотографии, то он не может отгадать загадку? ) В противном случае можно было бы сразу сказать, это мемориальная доска Анне Ахматовой, кто быстрее выложит фото, тот, гм, отгадал загадку.

----------


## Artemisia

Может, и не на постаменте. Но на том самом месте... И не надо делать такие страшные глаза  :smileflag: 

P.S. На мою загадку пусть тоже народ отвечает  :smileflag:

----------


## Artemisia

в 30-е годы временно устанавливают бюст Адама Мицкевича, так необходимый для съемок фильма.

Стоял на пьедестале серп и молот...

----------


## Ranke

> в 30-е годы временно устанавливают бюст Адама Мицкевича, так необходимый для съемок фильма.
> 
> Стоял на пьедестале серп и молот...


  Ага, и там еще один вопросик у меня стоял. Его осилите?

----------


## Artemisia

> А кто еще мог стоять ... если бы не ...?


 Есть ли ответ на этот ворос?

----------


## Artemisia

Может, должен был быть Суворов А.В. в окружении Екатерины?

Еще нашла такую информацию  :smileflag: 

Вследствие внезапно налетевшей бури статуя Маркса упала (по официальной версии). По свидетельству очевидцев на месте остались лишь ноги «основоположника марксизма». *Круглое основание памятника затем много лет лежало на припортовой территории, а колонна и оба варианта монумента были использованы для памятника В. Ленину* (в начале Московской улицы).

----------


## Artemisia

> На каком здании?
> 
> Вложение 3092623


 Так как частично загадка *Ranke* отгадана, отвечаем на эту))))

----------


## Antique

> Так как частично загадка *Ranke* отгадана, отвечаем на эту))))


 Да, как пропустили...    Возможно это здание - Троицкая, 18 Дом Петрококино. Однако вероятнее всего эта плитка расположена в проезде, тогда сказать где именно она находится мне затруднительно, хотя я её где-то тоже видел.

----------


## Artemisia

Плитка расположена на фасаде здания.
Троицкая, 18 - Правильный ответ!!!
Поздравляю  :smileflag:

----------


## Ranke

> в 30-е годы временно устанавливают бюст Адама Мицкевича, так необходимый для съемок фильма.
> 
> Стоял на пьедестале серп и молот...


  1931
odessastory.info

*Вы правы,* серп и молот стоял. А до него в 1928 году для съемок фильма *"За стеной"* режиссера Амвросия Бучмы  на него водрузили  бюст Адама Мицкевича. 

Ну и последнее:
Екатерининскую площадь как и улицу 30 апреля 1920 переименовывают в улицу и площадь Карла Маркса. 20 сентября 1991 года им возвращают историческое название. А вот в период немецко-румынской оккупации, с 19 ноября 1941 по 14 апреля 1944, улица как и площадь носит имя Адольфа Гитлера. Со всеми вытекающими из этого ...

----------


## Ranke

Такой вот каламбур вчера заметил.

 Что это и где?

----------


## Namidiol

> Такой вот каламбур вчера заметил.
> 
>  Что это и где?


 Может  быть это  табличка валяется возле места где делают флюорографию (например возле парка Шевченка)  :smileflag:

----------


## Joozy

> Такой вот каламбур вчера заметил.


 может быть это в парке Ильича возле спорткомплекса Краян?

----------


## феерический

> может быть это в парке Ильича возле спорткомплекса Краян?


 Какая связь?

----------


## Ranke

Дело рук хулиганов

----------


## osip

Предположу памятник Рентгену на территории ГКБ №11

----------


## Joozy

> Какая связь?


  причинно-следственная?? без понятия, у меня вообще ассоциативный ряд не очень структуризирован

----------


## Ranke

Еще в середине весны это место выглядело так

----------


## Antique

По зелёным насаждениям похоже на парк "Победа", а знак не из тех, что на каждом шагу встречаются - укромное место.

----------


## Namidiol

"Дюковский" парк?

----------


## Kshisya

411 Батарея?

----------


## yakhve

Очень похоже на парк Победы, участок ближе к ул. Маршала Говорова. Там есть несколько обычных мемориальных знаков (аллеи, высаженные по особым случаям), а есть еще много памятников на импровизированном кладбище домашних животных. Что конкретно на фото, сказать не могу, но предположения именно такие...

----------


## SWOY

> Такой вот каламбур вчера заметил.
> 
>  Что это и где?


 Проспект Шевченко, Олимпийский сквер.
Похоже на какой-то религиозный монумент

----------


## Ranke

> Проспект Шевченко, Олимпийский сквер.
> Похоже на какой-то религиозный монумент


 *Так и есть.* Сквер Олимпийский!!!

  

24 мая 2011 года был заложен камень под строительство храма Ярослава Мудрого.
Это здесь.

Примечательно что по началу место под камень (церковь) было определено с краю сквера ближе к проспекту, ну а в последний момент "сползло" на 30 метров вглубь сосенок.

----------


## Ranke

На фотографии фрагмент памятника Т.Г.Шевченко.  Материал статуй — тёмная бронза на фоне постамента выполненного из отполированного до зеркального блеска серого лабрадорита предоставляет памятнику еще большей торжественности, выразительности и величия.

 Харьков

А какой памятник у нас своей основой (без постамента) изготовлен именно из *лабрадорита*?

----------


## Antique

> На фотографии фрагмент памятника Т.Г.Шевченко.  Материал статуй — тёмная бронза на фоне постамента выполненного из отполированного до зеркального блеска серого лабрадорита предоставляет памятнику еще большей торжественности, выразительности и величия.


 Это памятник-колонна Олександру ІІ-му в парке им. Т.Г. Шевченко, выполнена из чёрного лабрадорита.

----------


## Ranke

> Это памятник-колонна Олександру ІІ-му в парке им. Т.Г. Шевченко, выполнена из чёрного лабрадорита.


 *И Вы абсолютно правы!*
Добавлю только, что постамент у нее выполнен из красного гранита. 


foto by White1

  30/08/2011

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

[QUOTE=Ranke;22869418]Такой вот каламбур вчера заметил.

 Что это и где?[/QUOTE
Не понял надпись - это серьезно? надпись похоже действительно с флюрографии...

----------


## Ranke

> Не понял надпись - это серьезно? надпись похоже действительно с флюрографии...


 Дело рук ...

----------


## Artemisia

На каком здании?

----------


## Namidiol

Пальцем в небо - Нежинская?

----------


## Artemisia

не попали)))

----------


## КАКАО

такой лепки по всему городу полно)

----------


## Artemisia

> такой лепки по всему городу полно)


 Возможно...
Но при этом Вы не назвали ни одного варианта

----------


## Antique

Будем прочёсывать ))) Пастера?

----------


## Artemisia

> Будем прочёсывать ))) Пастера?


 Нет))) Это не в центре

Хотя Пастера не так уж и далеко)))

----------


## Antique

> Нет))) Это не в центре
> 
> Хотя Пастера не так уж и далеко)))


 улица 10-го апреля?

----------


## Kshisya

ул. Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Artemisia

Нет, не улица 10-го апреля и не Старопортофранковская)))

Получается своей подсказкой, что это не так далеко от Пастера, еще больше запутала))))

----------


## Artemisia

На том же здании  :smileflag: 
Думаю, разгадать не составит труда)

----------


## Ranke

> На том же здании 
> Думаю, разгадать не составит труда)
> 
> Вложение 3101564


 Ну это совсем просто. Пойду набирать новую загадку

----------


## yakhve

И не центр, и рядом с Пастера... точно запутали  :smileflag:  
Пересыпь или Балковская?

----------


## Antique

Ольгиевский спуск, 9?

----------


## Artemisia

*yakhve* - Ваше предположение верно, это район Пересыпи

----------


## Artemisia

> Ольгиевский спуск, 9?


 Нет, ищем в другой стороне)

----------


## _Ёлка_

ЗОР??

----------


## Artemisia

> ЗОР??


 Нет, не ЗОР

----------


## yakhve

ул. Черноморского казачества?

----------


## Artemisia

> ул. Черноморского казачества?


 Да!!!
Здание найдете?

----------


## inborz

там, где Ателье мод? Следующее за мельницей Вайнштейна?

----------


## Antique

А, так завитки прямо над дверью, еле заметил на полноразмерной фотографии )))

----------


## Artemisia

> там, где Ателье мод? Следующее за мельницей Вайнштейна?


 

Да, это то здание. Хотя вывески "Ателье мод" там уже нет)))

Адрес - *Черноморского казачества, 26*

Поздравляю с победой!!!

----------


## victor.odessa

Сталинка на Втором заливном (Головатого,62) ?

----------


## inborz

еле вспомнила, что там какой-то круглый медальон. Хитрая загадка получилась, спасибо

----------


## Artemisia

Если честно, я думала, что сразу угадают... Поэтому вначале, чтобы усложнить задачу, дала фотографию завитушек)))))

----------


## Namidiol

На фасаде какого здания есть такая лошадка?

----------


## victor.odessa

> На фасаде какого здания есть такая лошадка?
> 
> Вложение 3103035


 Цирк.

----------


## Ranke

Около полувека назад этот столб, густо заросший диким виноградом, умудрился попасть в историю. Конечно местную, но все же историю. Так как с ним пообнимался всесоюзно известый и  многими любимый человек. Расскажите: что это за человек, при каких таких обстоятельствах он ЭТО делал, ну и наконец, что это за место такое (название дать обязательно на момент происходящих событий!)

Ответы принимаются только комплексные:
1.
2.
3.

----------


## Namidiol

> Цирк.


 нет не цирк, хотя может быть там тоже есть лошадь.

Загаданная лошадка находится на гербе.

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Подозреваю, что улица Новоаркадиевская, дендропарк им. Ленина. И, если попала в точку с адресом, то с персонажем проблема, хотя именно тогда проживала неподалеку.

----------


## Namidiol

[QUOTE=Ranke;22927522]

1. Может это был Караченцов (или кто-то другой из актеров, которые снимались в фильме "Приключения электроника")
2. обнимался на съемках фильма
3. Дендропарк "Победы" со стороны проспекта Шевченко)

----------


## yakhve

нет, Приключения снимали в 1980 году, а вот может быть Весна на заречной улице?

----------


## Ranke

> 1. Может это был Караченцов (или кто-то другой из актеров, которые снимались в фильме "Приключения электроника")
> 2. обнимался на съемках фильма
> 3. Дендропарк "Победы" со стороны проспекта Шевченко)


 "Электроника" снимали 30 лет назад, да и Николай Петрович больше за деревьям прятался и парк "Победы" в другом месте находился.  Ответ неверный.

----------


## Kshisya

> На фасаде какого здания есть такая лошадка?
> 
> Вложение 3103035


 Если речь о гербе, то возможно особняк принадлежащий Демидовым - Сан-Донато на Французском бульваре, что сейчас на територии киностудии?

----------


## Namidiol

> Если речь о гербе, то возможно особняк принадлежащий Демидовым - Сан-Донато на Французском бульваре, что сейчас на територии киностудии?


 Нет, здание находится далеко от Французского бульвара)

----------


## Kshisya

Уважаемый Ranke, у Вас очень интересная загадка, но может вначале все-таки отгадаем предыдущую не менее интересную?!

----------


## Ranke

> Уважаемый Ranke, у Вас очень интересная загадка, но может вначале все-таки отгадаем предыдущую не менее интересную?!


 Пожалуйста отгадывайте! Кто же Вам мешает

----------


## Kshisya

> Пожалуйста отгадывайте! Кто же Вам мешает


 Да никто вроде, просто по правилам пока одна загадка не разгадана, следующую не загадывают... :smileflag:

----------


## Ranke

> Да никто вроде, просто по правилам пока одна загадка не разгадана, следующую не загадывают...


  Мг .. Ведь предупредил и дождался ответа на текущую.

----------


## osip

По загадке *Namidiol*  - Софиевская, 15. На фасаде здания - два симметрично расположенных герба с конем.

----------


## osip

По загадке *Ranke* возможно:
1. Георгий Вицин ?   (Хотя, там целая плеяда снималась: Демьяненко, Даль)
2. Съемки фильма «Первый троллейбус»
3. В то время место именовалось дендропарк Ленина

----------


## Ranke

> По загадке *Ranke* возможно:
> 1. Георгий Вицин ?   (Хотя, там целая плеяда снималась: Демьяненко, Даль)
> 2. Съемки фильма «Первый троллейбус»
> 3. В то время место именовалось дендропарк Ленина


 Уточните один из пунктов, и будем считать, что загадка отгадана.

----------


## Lively

Загадка по сути уже разгадана, можно немного конкретизировать.
1. Постоянно пьяный персонаж, пассажир троллейбуса "Я маленькая балерина" в исполнении Г.Вицина. (фильм "Первый троллейбус")
2. Высажен из троллейбуса напротив угла дома №27 по Новоаркадиевской дороге (С 1964 г -проспект Шевченко)
3. Фильм снимали в 1962 году. Название "дендропарк Ленина" появилось в 1967 году

----------


## Ranke

> Загадка по сути уже разгадана, можно немного конкретизировать.
> 1. Постоянно пьяный персонаж, пассажир троллейбуса "Я маленькая балерина" в исполнении Г.Вицина. (фильм "Первый троллейбус")
> 2. Высажен из троллейбуса напротив угла дома №27 по Новоаркадиевской дороге (С 1964 г -проспект Шевченко)
> 3. Фильм снимали в 1962 году. Название "дендропарк Ленина" появилось в 1967 году


 Эх, никто точно так и не написал. Придется поделить победу на троих 

1. *ВЕСЫ* была права - правильно угадав место (проспект Т.Г.Шевченко, вид на дендропарк "Победы"), а полвека назад - Новоаркадиевская улица и парк, конечно же, им. В.И.Ленина. Но не смогла назвать персонажа.

2. *osip* умничка! Конечно это были съемки фильма Исидора Анненского "Первый троллейбус".  В эпизоде которого подвыпившего пассажира блистательно сыграл Георгий Михайлович. Но местом съемок был не парк.

3. *Lively*, спасибо за подробный ответ! К сожалению, с неточностями.

- Фильм снимался или в 1962 или в 1963 году. Премьера состоялась 6 мая 1964 года. Во время съемок нынешний проспект Шевченко носил название Новоаркадиевской улицы! До этого Ново-Аркадийская дорога. И переименование это произошло в ноябре 1959 года. В честь 150-летия со дня рождения Т.Г. Шевченко (9 марта 1964 года) улица Новоаркадиевская была переименована в проспект Шевченко.
- Ну и парк им. В.И.Ленина был заложен в 1960 году. Вот так. Надеюсь, плюсами поделитесь  :smileflag: 

*Спасибо весем за участие!!!* 

 Кадр из х/ф "Первый троллейбус", 1963 год

 видео 2:30

 Информация о закладке дендропарка им.В.И.Ленина 02/04/1960 года

Подробней по местам съемок фильма "Первый троллейбус" можно прочитать *здесь.*
И, собственно говоря, сам *столб.*

----------


## Namidiol

> По загадке *Namidiol*  - Софиевская, 15. На фасаде здания - два симметрично расположенных герба с конем.


 Правильно

----------


## Namidiol

На стенах какого здания есть кентавры?

----------


## Klara-Lara

> На стенах какого здания есть кентавры?


 Над входом в оперный есть кентавр

----------


## Ok.Galetta

В   научной библиотеке ОНУ на Преображенской  на 3 этаже есть кентавры.

----------


## Ok.Galetta

А  где у нас  страус в центре города?

----------


## Namidiol

> Над входом в оперный есть кентавр


 Нет, загаданные кентавры находятся на *стене* здания)))))




> В   научной библиотеке ОНУ на Преображенской  на 3 этаже есть кентавры.


 Не угадали. Если я не ошибаюсь, кентавры находятся внутри здания на третьем этаже на белой стене, загаданные кентавры темнее. 




> А  где у нас  страус в центре города?


  Новая загадка загадывается после того, как была отгадана текущая

----------


## Пушкин

> Нет, загаданные кентавры находятся на *стене* здания)))))
> 
> 
> Не угадали. Если я не ошибаюсь, кентавры находятся внутри здания на третьем этаже на белой стене, загаданные кентавры темнее. 
> 
> 
>  Новая загадка загадывается после того, как была отгадана текущая


 И ещё - тема с ФОТОзагадками)))

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Страус на памятнике Дюку

----------


## Namidiol

Кентавры находятся на фасаде здания и не только)

----------


## Antique

> Кентавры находятся на фасаде здания и не только)
> 
> Вложение 3108673


 Ну это просто. Сам смотрел много раз на это изображение. Дом Асвадурова ,угол Пушкинской 37  и Троицкой, барельефы с двух сторон, архитекторы Л.М. Чернигов и Я.С, Гольденберг. 1914-1916-год.

----------


## Namidiol

> Ну это просто. Сам смотрел много раз на это изображение. Дом Асвадурова ,угол Пушкинской 37  и Троицкой, барельефы с двух сторон, архитекторы Л.М. Чернигов и Я.С, Гольденберг. 1914-1916-год.


 Правильно.


Кентавры есть на стенах внутри здания.

----------


## Namidiol

Памятник этому человеку установлен во многих городах на территории бывшего СССР.
 Памятник на территории Молдавии.

Загадка:
1. Что это за человек?
2. Где в Одессе находился памятник этому человеку?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

1. Котовский Г.И.
2. Лузановка (хотя памятником я бы это на назвал)

----------


## Antique

> 1. Что это за человек?


 Я могу ответить только на первый вопрос - памятник Котовскому. Читал только, что хотели поставит памятник на Приморском бульваре, но не поставили.

----------


## mlch

> Памятник этому человеку установлен во многих городах на территории бывшего СССР.
> Вложение 3109984 Памятник на территории Молдавии.
> 
> Загадка:
> 1. Что это за человек?
> 2. Где в Одессе находился памятник этому человеку?


 1. Это Котовский.
2. Мемориальные доски есть на Приморском 7 и на Соборной площади 14.
Памятника не было, хотя и собирались одно время ставить на Приморском. Вместо Дюка. 
Слава Богу, не собрались.

----------


## Namidiol

> 1. Котовский Г.И.
> 2. Лузановка (хотя памятником я бы это на назвал)


 Оперативненько)))

В парке им. Котовского (Лузановском) был его бюст.
Памятник, не памятник, но все же...  :smileflag: 

Все молодцы!!!

----------


## Namidiol

Сопот. Болгария.

Загадка:
1. Кто это?
2. На каком доме в Одессе установлена мемориальная доска посвященная этому человеку?

----------


## Antique

А это не Христо Ботев?

----------


## Namidiol

> А это не Христо Ботев?


 Нет. Хотя мемориальная доска Христо Ботеву в Одессе тоже есть)))

----------


## Ellsara

Памятник Ивану Вазову. Знаю, что был в эмиграции в Одессе.
А вот где находится доска, надо гуглить )))

----------


## Kamin

Это Иван Вазов

----------


## Namidiol

> Памятник Ивану Вазову. Знаю, что был в эмиграции в Одессе.
> А вот где находится доска, надо гуглить )))


 


> Это Иван Вазов


 Вы правы.

----------


## Ellsara

Ушла, вернулась, а воз и ныне там (((

Доска находится на Софиевской, 32. В этом доме жил Вазов

----------


## Namidiol

> Ушла, вернулась, а воз и ныне там (((
> 
> Доска находится на Софиевской, 32. В этом доме жил Вазов


 Верно.

----------


## Namidiol

Прага. Чехия.

Загадка:
1. Кто это?
2. На каком доме в Одессе установлена мемориальная доска посвященная этому человеку?

----------


## Klara-Lara

Сватоплук Чех. Соборная площадь 4

----------


## Namidiol

> Сватоплук Чех. Соборная площадь 4


 Правильно)))))))
(фото доски выложу позже)

----------


## Ranke

> *Lively* 
> 
> Правильный ответ:
> 
> 1. Здание расположено на территории детского сада №4. В советское время №2 (ведомственный)
> 
> 2. Адрес садика Французский бульвар, 17-а. На картах, интересуемое здание
> относится к Госпитальному переулку, 4. 
> ...
> *P.S. C меня качественное фото особняка!*

----------


## Kshisya

Где обитает такая дама? (улица, дом) :smileflag:

----------


## Namidiol

> Где обитает такая дама? (улица, дом)
> 
> Вложение 3127796


 Район Куликового поля?

----------


## Kshisya

> Район Куликового поля?


 Ага! :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Где обитает такая дама? (улица, дом)


 Гимназическая ул, 19.

----------


## Kshisya

> Гимназическая ул, 19.


 улица -да, а вот дом - нет!

----------


## Trs

Да быть того не может, там не так много модерновых домов и 16/43 оформлен в совершенно другом ключе. Это 17.

----------


## Kshisya

Гимназическая № 17! :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Мы с Antique имели один и тот же дом в виду.

----------


## Kshisya

> Мы с Antique имели один и тот же дом в виду.


 А я, в этом и не сомневалась, поэтому вам обоим добавила по "конфете"! :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Мы с Antique имели один и тот же дом в виду.


  Ну да, он же, только я поспешил, не стал искать у себя большое фото с табличкой, а по дубльгису приблизительно ориентировался насамый небольшой участок да и мне казалось, что он второй от угла.

----------


## Ranke

Назовите кому и где в Одессе установлен памятник этому крайне известному человеку?

 Санкт-Петербург

----------


## Klara-Lara

Вильгельм Конрад Рентген.
На Слободке, на территории 11-й больницы.

----------


## Ranke

> Вильгельм Конрад Рентген.
> На Слободке, на территории 11-й больницы.


 *Абсолютно верно!*

 Санкт-Петербург
foto by Yuri Sedunov

 Одесса

----------


## Ranke

На фотографии кладбище Сотниковской Сечи, основанное Запорожцами Нерубаями в 1775 году. Находится на территории Одессы под Шкодовой горой.  


foto by Yuriy Kvach

На территории города есть как минимум еще один объект того же периода - памятник местного  значения. С соответствующей табличкой, конечно.
Что это за памятник и где он находится?

----------


## yakhve

Дуб "Черная ночь", посажен в 1792 году запорожскими казаками по случаю их переселения на Кубань. Находится на проспекте Шевченко напротив Политеха

----------


## Ranke

> Дуб "Черная ночь", посажен в 1792 году запорожскими казаками по случаю их переселения на Кубань. Находится на проспекте Шевченко напротив Политеха


 *Молодец!!!*


foto by vkulik

----------


## Ranke

И где бюст ему установлен?

----------


## Pumik

> И где бюст ему установлен?


 если я не ошибаюсь, то его уже перенесли в более приглядное место на территории санатория.

----------


## Elastika

> И где бюст ему установлен?


 Владимир Петрович Филатов 
Бюст находится на территории Института глазных болезней и тканевой терапии им. В.П. Филатова по адрессу: Французкий Бульвар, 49/51

----------


## Ranke

> Владимир Петрович Филатов 
> Бюст находится на территории Института глазных болезней и тканевой терапии им. В.П. Филатова по адрессу: Французкий Бульвар, 49/51


 Давайте сравним ...


foto by  BSveta

----------


## Elastika

> Давайте сравним ...
> 
> 
> foto by  BSveta


 Ошиблась, извиняюсь. Но мне кажется, что это или на Слободке в больнице или на Воробьёва

----------


## NoDVa777

Это памятник Ивану Петровичу Павлову
Во дворике Универа Мечникова, между Пастера и Елисаветинской (Щепкина)

----------


## Lively

> Это памятник Ивану Петровичу Павлову
> Во дворике Универа Мечникова, между Пастера и Елисаветинской (Щепкина)


 Давайте сравним (c)...

фото al_ka

----------


## Ranke

А что скажут наши специалисты? А то все вокруг да около.

----------


## Kshisya

Местонахождение похоже на ул. Пастера р-н бывшего ожогового корпуса, а бюст Павлова?! :smileflag:

----------


## Ranke

*NoDVa777 прав!* Это действительно изображен Иван Петрович Павлов! Но где?!? Назовите улицу и учреждение.

----------


## Antique

Сложная загадка. Сложная тем, что находится на территории, а не на улице. Может быть памятник Павлову находится на территории Инфекционной больницы на Пастера, 5?

----------


## Lively

Памятников И.П. Павлову в Одессе, по крайней мере 3. Мимо одного из них регулярно прохожу мимо, когда иду на море от Дворца Спорта и далее через санаторий Аркадия, но то не тот. Второй находится на территории Лермонтовского санатория, (Лермонтовский переулок 2). Ощущение того, что я уже видел тот памятник - не покидает, и видеть я его мог только на территории Лермонтовского санатория. И, наконец третий - на территории городской психиатрической больницы, (ул Академика Воробьева 9). Не довелось мне бывать на территории того заведения (И Слава Богу!  :smileflag:  ). Но, скорее всего интуиция *Elastika* не подвела и я  склоняюсь к такому же мнению - это Слободка. Скажем так: %% 40 и 60 вероятности между №2 и №3

----------


## SWOY

> И где бюст ему установлен?


 Воробьева 9.
Одесская психиатрическая больница.

----------


## Antique

> Памятников И.П. Павлову в Одессе, по крайней мере 3. Мимо одного из них регулярно прохожу мимо, когда иду на море от Дворца Спорта и далее через санаторий Аркадия, но то не тот. Второй находится на территории Лермонтовского санатория, (Лермонтовский переулок 2). Ощущение того, что я уже видел тот памятник - не покидает, и видеть я его мог только на территории Лермонтовского санатория.


 В Лермонтовском и в санатории Аркадия стоят идентичные памятники. Наверное из одной формы отливали.

----------


## Pumik

> В Лермонтовском и в санатории Аркадия стоят идентичные памятники. Наверное из одной формы отливали.


 раз "такая пьянка", я говорила про сан Аркадия. Что их много, честно скажу, не знала. На территории психушки бывала, но там такая обстановочка, что хочется быстренько пробежать и забыть, не то, что памятники рассматривать(((

----------


## Ranke

> Не довелось мне бывать на территории того заведения (И Слава Богу!  ). Но, скорее всего интуиция *Elastika* не подвела и я  склоняюсь к такому же мнению - это Слободка.


 Бюст Ивану Петровичу Павлову установлен на территории областной психиатрической клинической больницы №1, по адресу ул. Академика Воробьева, 9.

----------


## Ranke

> Сложная загадка. Сложная тем, что находится на территории, а не на улице.


  А на улице вы все знаете.  :smileflag:  

Сел вчера на маршрутку под номером 1961 и поехал гулять по спуску имени человека изображенного на марке. И где это я вчера побывал?

----------


## inborz

Так все ж написано - Молокова. ДаблГис говорит, что сейчас Зелинского. В районе Дмитрия Донского

----------


## Ranke

> Так все ж написано - Молокова. ДаблГис говорит, что сейчас Зелинского. В районе Дмитрия Донского


  Эта вы на другую маршрутку сели.

----------


## yakhve

есть мнение, что спуск Молокова -это Военный спуск. Только вот не могу понять, что Вы имели в виду под таким номером маршрутки - "1961"

----------


## Ranke

> есть мнение, что спуск Молокова -это Военный спуск. Только вот не могу понять, что Вы имели в виду под таким номером маршрутки - "1961"


   История и современность ...


 Василий Сергеевич Молоков

----------


## NoDVa777

Чем обозначена в таком случае середина спуска? Любопытно узнать!

----------


## Ranke

> Чем обозначена в таком случае середина спуска? Любопытно узнать!


 Сам не знаю  К Вашему любопытству примыкаю. Вопрос в профильной теме задал. Будем ждать подробностей.

----------


## Laszlo Chamberlain

> История и современность ...
> 
> 
>  Василий Сергеевич Молоков


 Создается ощущение, что эта заметка иронично критикует коммунальные службы, которые полностью не сменили уличные таблички.

----------


## Antique

> А на улице вы все знаете.


 Всё никто не знает ))) Это невозможно ) Но конечно гораздо более )

----------


## Настьян

Подскажите, может у кого-то есть исторические справки по павильонам в Дюковском парке?

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Попробую и я...
Этот памятник был установлен в Одессе в 2005 году. До этого он много лет пролежал в подвале, ожидая своего часа.
Загадка логическая, как мне кажется..

----------


## inborz

Маразли?

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Нет. Сфера деятельности - близка к персонажу, упомянутым на этой же странице темы.
Придется дать еще одну подсказку - памятник на достаточно закрытой территории, так что, поэтому - на логику...

----------


## Namidiol

> Нет. Сфера деятельности - близка к персонажу, упомянутым на этой же странице темы.
> Придется дать еще одну подсказку - памятник на достаточно закрытой территории, так что, поэтому - на логику...


 Может быть Мечников или Хавкин? 
Внешне больше на Мечникова похож.

----------


## cerubina

Памятник Илье Мечникову на территории Украинского научно-исследовательского противочумного института на Церковной.

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Namidol узнала И.И.Мечникова!
cerubina указала точное месторасположение! Наверное, бываете там.

----------


## Namidiol

На каком здании находится эта табличка

----------


## Black_Shef

> На каком здании находится эта табличка


 Возможно......Героев Сталинграда

----------


## NoDVa777

Это логично, вопрос о здании)))

----------


## Namidiol

> Возможно......Героев Сталинграда


 


> Это логично, вопрос о здании)))


 Да, это Героев Сталинграда. Осталось дом угадать)))

----------


## Ranke

> Да, это Героев Сталинграда. Осталось дом угадать)))


 улица Героев Сталинграда, 52

----------


## Namidiol

> улица Героев Сталинграда, 52


 Молодец :smileflag:

----------


## Namidiol

(Извините за качество фото)

Надпись на плите:"Здесь будет сооружен монумент в честь героических подвигов ________________ в дни обороны Одессы во время Великой Отечественной войны"

Загадка:
1) Где находилась эта плита (старое название улицы)?
2) Какой монумент сейчас находится на ее месте?

----------


## mlch

> Вложение 3165512
> (Извините за качество фото)
> 
> Надпись на плите:"Здесь будет сооружен монумент в честь героических подвигов ________________ в дни обороны Одессы во время Великой Отечественной войны"
> 
> Загадка:
> 1) Где находилась эта плита (старое название улицы)?
> 2) Какой монумент сейчас находится на ее месте?


 Отвечу с конца. На ее месте никакого монумента не стоит. А стоит монумент в память летчиков 69-го истребительного авиаполка кварталом ниже. На Пятой станции Фонтана.  А плита стояла на пересечении Патриса Лумумбы (Адмиральский) и Судостроительной, где первоночально планировали поставить памятник.

----------


## Namidiol

> Отвечу с конца. На ее месте никакого монумента не стоит. А стоит монумент в память летчиков 69-го истребительного авиаполка кварталом ниже. На Пятой станции Фонтана.  А плита стояла на пересечении Патриса Лумумбы (Адмиральский) и Судостроительной, где первоночально планировали поставить памятник.


 Правильно
P.S. Признаюсь честно, таких подробностей не знала. Нужно было задавать вопрос корректней.

----------


## mlch

> Правильно
> P.S. Признаюсь честно, таких подробностей не знала. Нужно было задавать вопрос корректней.


 Я просто мимо этой плиты семь лет, в свое время, в школу и из школы ходил и ездил.  :smileflag:  А Вас тогда еще не было. Так что Вам простительно и не знать этих мелочей.

----------


## Ranke

> Отвечу с конца. На ее месте никакого монумента не стоит. А стоит монумент в память летчиков 69-го истребительного авиаполка кварталом ниже. На Пятой станции Фонтана.  А плита стояла на пересечении Патриса Лумумбы (Адмиральский) и Судостроительной, где первоночально планировали поставить памятник.


 Дополняю:
 Улицы рассказывают, 1973

*Памятник летчикам 69-го истребительного авиационного полка*
"Небо Одессы бесстрашно защищали летчики, которыми командовал майор Л.Шестаков. Достаточно сказать, что как ни редки были высокие награды в первые месяцы войны, за бои в небе Одессы званием Герой Советского Союза были удостоены одиннадцать авиаторов - командир полка майор Л.Л.Шестаков, летчики С.А.Куница, А.А.Елохин, М.Е.Асташкин, А.А.Маланов, Ю.Б.Рыкачев, И.Г.Королев, В.Т.Топольский, В.А.Серогодский, М.И.Шилов, А.Т.Череватенко. Памятник летчикам сооружен в 1982 году на 5-ой станции Большого Фонтана: там, где в считанные дни одесситы построили аэродром для обороняющих город летчиков. Авторы памятника - скульпторы Н.Я. Еременко и В.К. Патров, архитектор В.И. Мироненко." Вся Одесса, 1992

----------


## Namidiol

Надпись на мемориальной доске: "На цьому місці стояв будинок де напередодні Великої Вітчизняної війни жили герої оборони Одеси: командир полку морської піхоти Я.І. Осипов, комісар полку В.О. Мітраков."

Фото взято из книги советского времени.

На каком здании согласно этой книги находится эта мемориальная доска?

----------


## Ranke

> Вложение 3168716На каком здании согласно этой книги находится эта мемориальная доска?


 улица Спиридоновская, 13 -
это здесь

----------


## Namidiol

> улица Спиридоновская, 13


 Уточните название улицы, согласно книге, - старое название

----------


## Klara-Lara

> улица Спиридоновская, 13


 Наверное, автор вопроса, подчеркивая советское время, имела в виду Горького

----------


## Namidiol

> Наверное, автор вопроса, подчеркивая советское время, имела в виду Горького


 
Совершенно верно. 
Ranke и Klara-Lara получают "+".

----------


## Ranke

> Уточните название улицы, согласно книге, - старое название


 Уточняю  :smileflag:

----------


## Ranke

Что это был за человек и где он похоронен?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Что это был за человек и где он похоронен?


 Скорее всего это памятник лётчику Плохому, погибшему накануне освобождения Одессы и захороненному жителями Ярмарочной площади с скверике. Черноморского казачества, 106.

----------


## inborz

не похоже. не совпадает ориентация север-юг

----------


## Namidiol

> не похоже


 мне тоже так кажется - он, вроде бы,  не Максимович

----------


## Klara-Lara

> не похоже. не совпадает ориентация север-юг


 Да, именно эта стрелка и сбивает. Но дата 9. И фото дома похожи:
Здесь

----------


## victor.odessa

> не похоже. не совпадает ориентация север-юг


 Ленинский райсовет, Виктор Хименко, изгиб улицы Московская, дата гибели... и т. и т.п.

----------


## Klara-Lara

> мне тоже так кажется - он, вроде бы,  не Максимович


 Максимович. Плохой Михаил Максимович

----------


## Klara-Lara

> Ленинский райсовет, Виктор Хименко, изгиб улицы Московская, дата гибели... и т. и т.п.


 А разве Московская идет с востока на запад? Я по солнцу в окнах транспорта посчитала иначе.

----------


## victor.odessa

> А разве Московская идет с востока на запад? Я по солнцу в окнах транспорта посчитала иначе.


 А как со всеми остальными фактами?

----------


## Ranke

> Скорее всего это памятник лётчику Плохому, погибшему накануне освобождения Одессы и захороненному жителями Ярмарочной площади с скверике. Черноморского казачества, 106.


  www.obd-memorial.ru

 07/03/2011

1. Летчик лейтенант Плохой Михаил Максимович 1923 года рождения, уроженец села Калиновка Николаевской области
2. Место захоронения: Одесса, сквер "Ярморочный", улица Черноморского Казачества, 171 (бывшая Московская)

В интернете:
- Как хоронили Плохого?
- Подвиг героя бессмертен

----------


## Ranke

Кто сей бесстрашный командир и чем он прославился?

----------


## Klara-Lara

> Кто сей бесстрашный командир и чем он прославился?


  Александр Петрович Щеголев. Герой Крымской войны. В 21 год командовал 6-й береговой батареей, будучи в чине прапорщика. Именно под его командованием батарея вела бой 10 апреля 1854 года. И юный прапорщик стал штабс-капитаном.

----------


## Ranke

> Александр Петрович Щеголев. Герой Крымской войны. В 21 год командовал 6-й береговой батареей, будучи в чине прапорщика. Именно под его командованием батарея вела бой 10 апреля 1854 года. И юный прапорщик стал штабс-капитаном.


 Да, Вы, конечно, правы! На гравюре изображен Александр Петрович Щёголев, который всего за несколько совсем нелегких часов, вписал себя в  славную историю нашего города. Подробней о тех событиях можно прочитать здесь: Записки о бомбардировании Одессы 10-го апреля 1854 года.



P.S. Слишком быстро у нас отгадывают. Надо в загадке подавать минимум материала

----------


## Namidiol

На фасаде какого здания находятся такие бантики?

----------


## Antique

> На фасаде какого здания находятся такие бантики?
> 
> Вложение 3177531


  Переулок Асташкина, 3.

----------


## Trs

Невероятно милое здание, которое изуродовано пластмассовыми балконами.

----------


## Namidiol

> Переулок Асташкина, 3.


 Правильно.

----------


## Antique

> Невероятно милое здание, которое изуродовано пластмассовыми балконами.


 Интересный фасад, сецессионом отдаёт. На раскидайловской, 1 есть два дома с некоторыми аналогичными элементами декора. Автор вероятно один и тот же.

----------


## Namidiol

Загадка:
1. На фасаде какого здания находится эта лепнина?

2. Что кроме лепнины есть на фасаде этого здания?

----------


## yakhve

что за здание, не знаю, но, может, на фасаде есть мозаика?  :smileflag:

----------


## Namidiol

> что за здание, не знаю, но, может, на фасаде есть мозаика?


 Мозаику там не видела)))

----------


## Antique

> Загадка:
> 1. На фасаде какого здания находится эта лепнина?
> Вложение 3191215
> 2. Что кроме лепнины есть на фасаде этого здания?


 1.  Дом Луцкого, архитекторы С.С. Гальперсон и М.И. Линецкий, 1903 й год. ул. Маразлиевская, 2. 
2. Маскароны в ассортименте, памятная табличка и литая голова Куприна, лепной вензель в картуше над входом.

----------


## Namidiol

> 1.  Дом Луцкого, архитекторы С.С. Гальперсон и М.И. Линецкий, 1903 й год. ул. Маразлиевская, 2. 
> 2. Маскароны в ассортименте, памятная табличка и литая голова Куприна, лепной вензель в картуше над входом.


 Правильно. Поздравляю с отгадкой.

----------


## Namidiol

Назовите местонахождение этих мужчин

----------


## Antique

> Назовите местонахождение этих мужчин
> 
> Вложение 3195705


  Как, и у нас есть копия барельефа "Индустрия"?! Не знал!

----------


## Namidiol

> Как, и у нас есть копия балельефа "Индустрия"! Не знал!


 Я тоже не знала, что это копия с барельефа "Индустрия"))

----------


## Antique

> Я тоже не знала, что это копия с барельефа "Работа"))


 Я ошибся с названием (исправил сообщение), барельеф на самом деле называется "Индустрия". ))

----------


## Antique

Может барельеф расположен на фасаде библиотеки им. Горького?

----------


## Namidiol

> Может барельеф расположен на фасаде библиотеки им. Горького?


 Этот барельеф не оттуда))

----------


## Kamin

Это арка входа на СРЗ № 1 (Украина) ул. Софиевская №1

----------


## Namidiol

> Это арка входа на СРЗ № 1 (Украина) ул. Софиевская №1


 Правильно.

----------


## Antique

А, надо же, так я его даже видел.

----------


## Kamin

Я  его выкладывал на ОдессаСтори.

----------


## Antique

> Я  его выкладывал на ОдессаСтори.


 Он у меня тоже в подробностях заснят больше года назад, только тогда я ещё не знал о происхождении барельефа )

----------


## Kamin

В Одессе много львов на фасадах - а где этот?

----------


## Namidiol

> В Одессе много львов на фасадах - а где этот?


 Пальцем в небо - Пушкинская или Садовая))

----------


## Kamin

Центр это точно, но не эти улицы! И все там много раз ходили.

----------


## Artemisia

Где я только не ходила  :smileflag: 

Греческая или Дерибасовская?

----------


## Kamin

> Где я только не ходила 
> 
> Греческая или Дерибасовская?


 50 на 50 уточните какая одна.

----------


## Artemisia

Греческая

----------


## Namidiol

Дерибасовская?))

----------


## Kamin

Остается назвать номер дома

----------


## Namidiol

Дерибасовская 10?

----------


## Antique

Нет, это №5, который подписан архитектором Ниесом.

----------


## Namidiol

> Нет, это №5, который подписан архитектором Ниесом.


 У него разве желтые стены?
а  Дерибасовская №3 - там желтые стены.

----------


## Antique

> У него разве желтые стены?
> а №3 - там желтые стены.


  Под номером 5 - два здания. У номера 3 теракоттовые стены без фактуры.

----------


## Kamin

Да это № 5, который ближе к № 3 Вот фото

----------


## Namidiol

> Да это № 5, который ближе к № 3 Вот фото


 Я думала у этого дома - адрес №3, так соседний дом под номером 5

----------


## Namidiol

Где  находится такой экзотический балкон? (видно хозяева кактусы любят :smileflag: )

----------


## Абонентка

Торговая 2 .Дом Союза художников.

----------


## Namidiol

> Торговая 2 .Дом Союза художников.


 Правильно.

----------


## Namidiol

На фасаде какого здания?

----------


## Antique

Известный архитектор построил это здание ) Но пусть лучше другие отгадывают )

----------


## Lively

Ой, а это, часом, не "Большая Московская"? (Дерибасовская 29)

----------


## yakhve

Переулок Чайковского, 4?

----------


## Namidiol

> Переулок Чайковского, 4?


 Правильно.

----------


## Namidiol

Загадка не сложная))
Укажите на фасаде каких зданий находятся эти лица?

1.      2.    3.       4.      5.     6.

----------


## Antique

Всё сразу сложно отгадать )

№5 - Балковская, 54.
№1 - Особняк архитектора Демосфена Мазирова на Софиевской, 21

----------


## Namidiol

> Всё сразу сложно отгадать )
> 
> №5 - Балковская, 54.
> №1 - Особняк архитектора Демосфена Мазирова на Софиевской, 21


 
Думала легко будет, особенно № 2,3, 5, 6. 
А Вы отгадали самое сложное, по моему мнению, № 1 - Софиевскую 21 и №5 , но  у Вас ошибка в адресе.

----------


## Antique

> Думала легко будет, особенно № 2,3, 5, 6.


 3-й и 6-й номера я где-то видел, но уже не вспомню этот дом.




> А Вы отгадали самое сложное, по моему мнению, № 1 - Софиевскую 21 и №5 , но  у Вас ошибка в адресе.


 А, да, Балковская, 99 или Раскидайловская, 54

----------


## Kshisya

№2 и 5 это ул. Канатная № 79! :smileflag:

----------


## Namidiol

> №2 и 5 это ул. Канатная № 79!


 Правильно.


Остались №3 и 6))

----------


## VHana

3 и 6 - может Преображенская...

----------


## osip

3 и 6 - Софиевская/Ляпунова. Архитектор Д.Е. Мазиров.

----------


## Simose

_Обращение к знатокам,по адресу ул.Базарная 93(дом в аварийном состоянии и частично отселён)=практически,это граница
 Порто-Франко=вопрос: Кто архитектор???_

----------


## Trs

дом Добровольской, 1887, строил Влодек

----------


## Namidiol

> 3 и 6 - Софиевская/Ляпунова. Архитектор Д.Е. Мазиров.


 Правильно, жаль что точный  адрес не указали))

----------


## Namidiol

Предполагалось, что один человек назовет все загаданные дома, но видно не судьба :smileflag: 

№1 - Особняк архитектора Демосфена Мазирова на Софиевской, 21
№2 и 5   ул. Канатная № 79
№ 4 - Балковская, 99.
№ 3 и 6 - Софиевская 6


Победа делится между Antique, Kshisya и osip.

----------


## Namidiol

Во дворе какого дома находится этот колодец?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Елисаветинская № 7

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Елисаветинская № 7


 Правильно

----------


## Artemisia

На фасаде какого здания?

----------


## Artemisia

Затишье... 
Неужели нет никаких идей?

----------


## феерический

фрагмент очень маленький.

----------


## Artemisia

Как-то загадывала еще меньше, и ничего - сразу угадали  :smileflag:

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

> Затишье... 
> Неужели нет никаких идей?


 
Еисаветинская 7

----------


## Artemisia

Нет (тем более, что это ответ на предыдущую загадку)

----------


## Tancovschitsa

хм.. а не жд ли? ))

----------


## Artemisia

> хм.. а не жд ли? ))


 Нет.

Ищем в центре.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Ришельевская угол Б.Арнаутская?

----------


## shmidt-ua

> На фасаде какого здания?
> 
> Вложение 3222157


 Снимали , стоя на тротуаре или с балкона ?

----------


## Artemisia

> Ришельевская угол Б.Арнаутская?


 Нет, не там




> Снимали , стоя на тротуаре или с балкона ?


 Фотографировала, стоя на тротуаре на противоположной стороне

----------


## VHana

Пушкинская/Еврейская

----------


## Artemisia

> Пушкинская/Еврейская


 
Нет. Но в принципе не так уж и далеко)))

----------


## Kamin

Может быть на Троицкой ?

----------


## Artemisia

> Может быть на Троицкой ?


 Улицу угадали. Осталось назвать номер дома.

----------


## Kamin

Номер 35, угол Ришельевской

----------


## VHana

Троицкая 39 угол Екатерининской

----------


## yakhve

Троицкая, 52

----------


## Artemisia

> Троицкая 39 угол Екатерининской


 Это правильный ответ  :smileflag:

----------


## Namidiol

На фасаде какого здания находятся эти факелы?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Л. Толстого

----------


## Kshisya

Kamin прав, это ул.Толстого №28, угол пер.Каретный!

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Л. Толстого


 


> Kamin прав, это ул.Толстого №28, угол пер.Каретный!


 Правильно. Это ул. Л.Толстого №28

----------


## Namidiol

Где была снята эта радуга?

----------


## NoDVa777

на 16-ой фонтана?

----------


## Namidiol

> на 16-ой фонтана?


 Далековато)))

----------


## Kshisya

Р-н Французского б-ра?

----------


## Namidiol

> Р-н Французского б-ра?


 Ближе, но еще далеко.

----------


## Kamin

Думаю на Молдаванке. (Сужу по старой трансформаторной будке)

----------


## Kamin

Думая на Молдаванке. (Сужу по старой трансформаторной будке)

----------


## Namidiol

> Думая на Молдаванке. (Сужу по старой трансформаторной будке)


 Таки да, на Молдаванке.

----------


## Ellsara

район церкви на Старопортофранковской?

----------


## Namidiol

> район церкви на Старопортофранковской?


 Уточните  Ваш ответ

----------


## Maksy

манежная | нищинского

----------


## Namidiol

> манежная | нищинского


 Правильно. За тополем  Храм Святителя Григория Богослова и Мученицы Зои (Старопортофранковская, 18а/1).
Фото сделано в прошлую среду.

"+" получает Maksy и Ellsara

----------


## Kamin

А где у нас такая ваза?

----------


## Namidiol

> А где у нас такая ваза?


 Пальцем в небо - район парка Шевченко?

----------


## VHana

где-то на Французском бульваре

----------


## Antique

Аркадия?

----------


## Kamin

> где-то на Французском бульваре


 Ответ наиболее близкий. Уточните.

----------


## VHana

Может в районе Ясная-Уютная-Отрадная

----------


## Kamin

Нет

----------


## Antique

Санаторий Чкаловский?

----------


## Namidiol

санаторий Магнолия?

----------


## Artemisia

р-н Ботсада?

----------


## Kamin

К сожалению все близко, но немного не там. Хотя уже теплее.

----------


## Artemisia

Санаторий "Аркадия"?

----------


## Lively

Это стойка замурованных ворот слева от входа в санаторий Аркадия (Бывший центральный вход на дачу Параскева)

----------


## Antique

НИИ им. Филатова?

----------


## Kamin

> Санаторий "Аркадия"?


 Да это часть ограды (верх одной из колон калитки)

----------


## Lanaya

Присоединюсь к игре  :smileflag: 
Где находится этот памятник?
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Lively

Санаторий "Одесса" (Дзержинского)

----------


## Lanaya

Да ))

----------


## Artemisia

Где живет эта улыбчивая собачка?  :smileflag:

----------


## inborz

рядом со своей подружкой, на остановке на Таможенной площади

----------


## Artemisia

> рядом со своей подружкой, на остановке на Таможенной площади


 Правильный ответ.
Насчет подружки спорно, вдруг это брат (сестра)-близнец, или друг-товарищ. :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Artemisia

Где обитает мишка?

----------


## yakhve

Стадион "Иван" на Пересыпи (улица Известковая или 1-ый Известковый переулок, 2ГИС молчит про эту улицу  :smileflag:

----------


## Artemisia

> Стадион "Иван" на Пересыпи (улица Известковая или 1-ый Известковый переулок, 2ГИС молчит про эту улицу


 Да, в этом случае 2ГИС не помощник.

----------


## krust

Непонятно для чего и как, сохранившийся кусочек...и где?

----------


## Namidiol

Слободка?

----------


## Шарки

Французский бульвар?

----------


## феерический

Вулканические плиты? Их осталось так мало на наших улицах... Я бы одну сохранил у себя для потомства.

----------


## Kshisya

Р-н Греческой площади?

----------


## krust

Не слободка, не бульвар и не площадь.

----------


## Kshisya

Где то точно видела, а вот где?! :smileflag:  Р-н парка Шевченко?

----------


## Namidiol

Молдаванка?

----------


## krust

Не в парке и не на молдаванке.  Думается, что эти плитки 5х7 видели многие, точнее сказать попадали в поле зрения большинства, поскольку находятся в центре, на одном из очень людных и оживлённых перекрестков.

----------


## NoDVa777

Дерибасовская

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

вулканческие плитки ещё очень много где сохранлись, говорят итальянске корабли их привозили в качестве балласта именно с самого везувия

----------


## Namidiol

р-н Приморского бульвара?

----------


## krust

Не Дерибасовская и не бульвар.



> вулканческие плитки ещё очень много где сохранлись, говорят итальянске корабли их привозили в качестве балласта именно с самого везувия


 Согласен, что плитки ещё кое где лежат, вполне возможно и на указанных выше районах и улицах. Но это _другие_ плитки. Загаданная же площадка 5х7 находится в десяти шагах (для кого то немного больше) от трансформаторной будки внешней разводки.

----------


## VHana

Тираспольская или Еврейская

----------


## VHana

А может Ришельевская/Большая Арнаутская?

----------


## yakhve

Осипова?

----------


## krust

Нет, нет и нет. Странное дело, ни одну из десятка выше перечисленных улиц, не имеет перекрёсток рядом с которым находится прямоугольник из лавовых квадратиков, умело замаскированный асфальтом и дешёвой плиткой. Поразительное непопадание! А если учесть, что в десяти метрах, на этом же перекрёстке находиться эл.подстанция, коих так немного осталось с давних времён.

----------


## Kamin

Может Екатерининская угол М.Арнаутской, по четной стороне.

----------


## Antique

Коблевская?

----------


## krust

> Может Екатерининская угол М.Арнаутской, по четной стороне.


 Браво *Kamin*! Вы развенчали тайну местонахождения загадочного прямоугольничка! Правда остается загадкой, каким чудом он сохранился, или наоборот, спустя десятилетия появился. Больше склоняюсь ко второму варианту.

----------


## VHana

Не успела ответить. Только что рядом с ним проходила. Похоже что, когда мостили улицу, на этом месте стояла какая-то будка, типа Союзпечать, вот и оставили кусочек старой плитки

----------


## Kamin

Назовите место где находится этот ящик.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Назовите место где находится этот ящик.


 Предположу - Думская,1, со стороны археологического музея.

----------


## Kamin

Правильно предположили. И увидят его только посетители Археологического музея. Так как другие люди там вряд ли ходят.

----------


## OdGen



----------


## феерический

Старая база отдыха на Фонтане/Даче Ковалевского? Скорее, Фонтан.

----------


## OdGen

Фонтан - правильно. База отдыха - близко.

----------


## феерический

Фонтанская дорога 143?

----------


## OdGen

Фонтанская дорога - да. Номер 143 - нет.

----------


## феерический

Почему-то у меня перед глазами фонтанская дорога от 11й до 16й...

----------


## OdGen

В заданный интервал попадает!

----------


## феерический

Думаю, это 15-16я. Ближе к Золотому берегу.

----------


## yakhve

Санаторий "Черное море"?

----------


## OdGen

> Думаю, это 15-16я. Ближе к Золотому берегу.


 Верно!

----------


## OdGen

> Санаторий "Черное море"?


 Увы, нет.

----------


## Lanaya

Санаторий им. Горького?

----------


## OdGen

Правильно!

Слева и впереди - коттеджи, построенные несколько лет назад на территории санатория на месте столовой, общежития и других зданий.

----------


## Lively

Вот такой симпатичный флюгер-новодел. Где?

----------


## Namidiol

Думаю где-то возле моря. На Фонтане, а может в Крыжановке))))

----------


## Artemisia

Похоже, что этот флюгер на каком-то ресторанчике (баре) возле моря. Например, Ланжерон - Дельфин

----------


## Lively

Подсказка первая. *Namidiol* - Первая и вторая часть ответа - "тепло". Это действительно не очень далеко от моря (но не совсем уж рядом). И это, действительно практически уже Фонтан. По этой улице в теплое время на море ходит довольно много людей.

----------


## Namidiol

> Подсказка первая. *Namidiol* - Первая и вторая часть ответа - "тепло". Это действительно не очень далеко от моря (но не совсем уж рядом). И это, действительно практически Фонтан. По этой улице в теплое время на море ходит довольно много людей.


 Я в районе Фонтана бываю очень редко))))

----------


## Kshisya

> Вот такой симпатичный флюгер-новодел. Где?
> Вложение 3278388


 Каманина?

----------


## Joozy

может быть Костанди?

----------


## Namidiol

Литературная?

----------


## verda

Кирпичный переулок?

----------


## феерический

> Кирпичный переулок?


 В Кирпичном ничего подобного нет, да и не Фонтан это вовсе. 
Вообще, мне кажется, что загадка немного некорректная: такого новодела может быть много в городе и теряется азарт в разгадывании.

----------


## Lively

Поскольку отведенный правилами срок загадки подходит к концу, даю совсем уж прозрачную подсказку. Если к сегодняшнему вечеру правильного ответа не последует - помещу отгадку с иллюстрацией.  :smileflag: .
Итак, улица начинается в самом сердце самого, что ни на есть Фонтана (Большого-Большого  :smileflag: ), перерезается (с изгибом) оживленной магистралью и заканчивается уже вроде бы уже и не на Фонтане, упираясь в еще одну магистраль у известного спального района...
Ближе всего к отгадке подошел *Joozy*. "очень тепло", но не "горячо". Объект не спрятан в закоулках, на виду и довольно немаленький

----------


## denn-73

наверняка это Дмитрия Донского

----------


## Artemisia

Львовская?

----------


## Joozy

> Поскольку отведенный правилами срок загадки подходит к концу, даю совсем уж прозрачную подсказку. Если к сегодняшнему вечеру правильного ответа не последует - помещу отгадку с иллюстрацией. .
> Итак, улица начинается в самом сердце самого, что ни на есть Фонтана (Большого-Большого ), перерезается (с изгибом) оживленной магистралью и заканчивается уже вроде бы уже и не на Фонтане, упираясь в еще одну магистраль у известного спального района...
> Ближе всего к отгадке подошел *Joozy*. "очень тепло", но не "горячо". Объект не спрятан в закоулках, на виду и довольно немаленький


 тогда скорее всего Львовская, менее вероятно Шишкина

----------


## Мы111ка

Скорее всего ул.Долгая

----------


## Lively

> Скорее всего ул.Долгая


 Очень горячо! Еще чуть-чуть...  :smileflag:  Это почти правильный ответ

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

кастанди

----------


## yakhve

Вильямса?

----------


## Мы111ка

ул.Бабушкина?

----------


## Lively

> ул.Бабушкина?


 Совершенно верно! Это частная гостиница на ул. Бабушкина, в нескольких десятках метров от пересечения ее с ул. Долгой. Адреса на доме еще нет, соседний, хотя стоит тоже на Бабушкина, числится по ул. Долгой 33/6. По каким то причинам это заведение уже несколько лет все никак не может запуститься в дело. Я иногда хожу на 16 ст.БФ этой прямой дорогой от линии Люстдорфского трамвая. Думаю, что это здание "А ля Франс" немного украсило  улицу.

----------


## Kamin

Где у нас в центре такое "личико"?

----------


## Trs

Застолблю фасад Менционе на доме Вагнера

----------


## Kamin

> Застолблю фасад Менционе на доме Вагнера


 Отлично. Точно. Верхняя часть колонны.

----------


## Namidiol

> Отлично. Точно. Верхняя часть колонны.


 А для людей непросвещенных напишите адрес здания :smileflag:

----------


## Kamin

А шо у нас этого здания кто-то не знает? Тогда просветим, ул. Екатерининская № 14

----------


## Kamin

Могу еще добавить, что в этом магазине много лет торговали цветами.(Но это в годы моей молодости)

----------


## Artemisia

Адрес? (загадка на скорость  :smileflag: )

----------


## Kamin

Большая Арнаутская,  окно над дверью.

----------


## Artemisia

> Большая Арнаутская,  окно над дверью.


 Не знаю, может и на Большой Арнаутской есть похожее "окошко", но именно это имеет другую прописку.
И оно расположено не над дверью, а над большими окнами

----------


## Antique

Покровский переулок., 15 угол Троицкой, 48. Дом Зельдович, архитектор Файфель, 1912-й год.

----------


## Artemisia

> Покровский переулок., 15 угол Троицкой, 48. Дом Зельдович, архитектор Файфель, 1912-й год.


 Это верный ответ!!!

----------


## Kamin

А где у нас в известном месте выросла роща?

----------


## Kshisya

Очень похоже на парк Шевченко! территория Зеленого театра?!

----------


## Kamin

Очень тепло, а точнее.

----------


## Kshisya

> Очень похоже на парк Шевченко! территория Зеленого театра?!


  Еще точнее?

----------


## Kamin

Точно (прошу прощения). Не мог продраться чтобы дойти до центра, деревья стеной и собаки. Такого увидеть не ожидал.

----------


## Kshisya

> Точно (прошу прощения). Не мог продраться чтобы дойти до центра, деревья стеной и собаки. Такого увидеть не ожидал.


 Спасибо за загадку! :smileflag:  Да, там полная разруха, часто прохожу мимо, днем еще так себе, а когда темнеет неприятно.

----------


## Kshisya

Вот такая немного странная композиция! Где у нас в городе находится?

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Это закрытое кафе на Ришельевской, между Малой Арнаутской и Пантелеймоновской, по-моему грузинской кухни ,"Руставели" если не изменяет память..

----------


## Kshisya

> Это закрытое кафе на Ришельевской, между Малой Арнаутской и Пантелеймоновской, по-моему грузинской кухни ,"Руставели" если не изменяет память..


 В точку! Конфету добавила!

----------


## Zhannusik

А вот эта штуковина была уже? Кстати, для чего она использовалась?

----------


## Namidiol

> А вот эта штуковина была уже? Кстати, для чего она использовалась?


  Может быть она для того чтобы ворота при открытии не били в стену. Хотя "использовалась", в прошедшем значении, может как-то связано с водой -  рядом расположен шланг какой-то)))

----------


## Kamin

Обе, которые я знаю, стоят по углам от ворот -  Елисаветинская № 8 или 10 и Французский бульвар № 5 поэтому скорее всего от разрушения угла дома, ворота ведь открывались чаще всего внутрь подъезда.

----------


## Antique

А может это привязь для коней?




> А вот эта штуковина была уже? Кстати, для чего она использовалась?Вложение 3304569


 Была пару лет назад.

----------


## Aleksey The Greek

> А вот эта штуковина была уже? Кстати, для чего она использовалась?Вложение 3304569


 что-бы кареты, телеги и другие гужевые повозки, не оббивали угол при заезде во двор

лошадь управлялась несколько менее точно нежели нынешние транспортные средства)

----------


## Pumik

именно эти, для привязи лошадей.
Кстати на фейсбуке, кто-то писал, что есть какой-то мужик, который ходит и все подобные вещи забирает, с благими намерениями сохранить. И вот вроде ж как не прав с одной стороны, а с другой, посмотрите даже на этот экземпляр, в каком он состоянии.

----------


## Aleksey The Greek

> именно эти, для привязи лошадей.
> Кстати на фейсбуке, кто-то писал, что есть какой-то мужик, который ходит и все подобные вещи забирает, с благими намерениями сохранить. И вот вроде ж как не прав с одной стороны, а с другой, посмотрите даже на этот экземпляр, в каком он состоянии.


 если знаете точно - соглашусь)
т.к. предположил по аналогии металлических "цилиндров" по бокам от ворот, которые выполняли ту-же функцию.

----------


## Zhannusik

Этот экземпляр наверное случайно затерялся, собирающий раритеты мужик его не заприметил, я там ходила много раз и тоже не замечала. Хотя смысл так спасать, кто ж это все увидит потом? И причем не на своем месте это уже не так интересно смотреть.
А адрес не угадали. Елисаветинская это Вы Щепкина имели ввиду?

----------


## Kamin

Да, Щепкина, четная сторона, недалеко от Торговой. Если уже нет, так еще один снимал летом на Французском бульваре № 5 (это точный адрес). Запомнил потому то домик там очень интересный.

----------


## Zhannusik

Нет, это не Французский, и не Щепкина.

----------


## Kamin

Значит есть еще и очень хорошо, я рад этому.

----------


## Antique

> Этот экземпляр наверное случайно затерялся, собирающий раритеты мужик его не заприметил, я там ходила много раз и тоже не замечала.


 Это не люк, который можно снять и унести, тут нужна бригада суровых крепких мужиков - любителей раритетов с отбойником и кувалдами.

----------


## Namidiol

> Нет, это не Французский, и не Щепкина.


 Может на Молдаванке?

P.S. Подсказки будут?

----------


## OdGen

> А вот эта штуковина была уже? Кстати, для чего она использовалась?Вложение 3304569


 Этот находится на ул. Екатерининской, четные 20-е номера (по памяти - №22, близ угла с Греческой). 
Если раритет демонтирован, то какое же здесь сохранение? Таким же образом "сохранили" ворота на Маразлиевской и пытались на Нежинской. И где гарантия, что их не продают?

----------


## Namidiol

> Этот находится на ул. Екатерининской, четные 20-е номера (по памяти - №22, близ угла с Греческой).


 Это правильный ответ, я сегодня там ходила и посмотрела. Так как Zhannusik исчез, задаю следующую загадку :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag: 

На фасаде какого здания находится этот мушкетер? :



(загадка легкая)

----------


## Maksy

на торговой?

----------


## Kamin

Загадка легкая для тех кто высоко поднимает голову, так как находится высоко и еще пока в листве. ул. Торговая угол Княжеского переулка. Мушкетер смотрит на Торговую.

----------


## Kamin

А точнее адрес идет по Княжеской это № 40, а по Торговой № 24

----------


## Namidiol

> Загадка легкая для тех кто высоко поднимает голову, так как находится высоко и еще пока в листве. ул. Торговая угол Княжеского переулка. Мушкетер смотрит на Торговую.


 Я много раз там ходила и только неделю назад его заметила)))




> А точнее адрес идет по Княжеской это № 40, а по Торговой № 24


 Правильный ответ.

----------


## Namidiol

Где находится это "рисунок"?

----------


## Trs

Коблевская, дом Чернигова, это, кажется, левый

----------


## Namidiol

> Коблевская, дом Чернигова, это, кажется, левый


 Коблевская  38-Б. Доходный дом Руссова, арх Л. М. Чернигов, нач. XX в.

Это действительно левый, от правого мало что осталось.

----------


## Namidiol

На стене какого здания живет эта дама?

----------


## Joozy

> На стене какого здания живет эта дама?
> 
> Вложение 3326064


 сдается на Ришельевской живет, хотя я в этой теме практически полный "0"

----------


## Namidiol

> сдается на Ришельевской живет, хотя я в этой теме практически полный "0"


 Эта дама живет в другом месте, хотя не исключено что на Ришельевской есть что-то похожее)))

----------


## Kamin

А это не Греческая? Угол Ришельевской.

----------


## Namidiol

> А это не Греческая? Угол Ришельевской.


 Нет

----------


## Zhannusik

> Этот находится на ул. Екатерининской, четные 20-е номера (по памяти - №22, близ угла с Греческой). 
> Если раритет демонтирован, то какое же здесь сохранение? Таким же образом "сохранили" ворота на Маразлиевской и пытались на Нежинской. И где гарантия, что их не продают?


  Я не исчезла, немного заработалась)))
Теперь правильно, этот на Екатерининской.

----------


## Namidiol

> На стене какого здания живет эта дама?


 Подсказка:  она живет между "мушкетером" и домом с "рисуном".

----------


## Lively

Дворянская 12  :smileflag:

----------


## Namidiol

> Дворянская 12


 Правильно.

----------


## Antique

Загадка:

----------


## Artemisia

Буду улицу гадать)))

Пантелеймоновская?

----------


## Antique

> Буду улицу гадать)))
> 
> Пантелеймоновская?


 нет )

----------


## Kshisya

ул. Бунина?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Жуковского?

----------


## Antique

ни один из вышеперечисленных вариантов, и даже не близко. Это непростая загадка, хотя данный лик располагается на фасаде и имеет средние размеры.

----------


## Kshisya

Нежинская?

----------


## Pavel71

Торговая? или Коблевская? Прямо, кажется, что где то в этом углу...

----------


## Artemisia

Канатная?

----------


## Antique

всё не там

----------


## Artemisia

Польская?

----------


## Namidiol

р-н Музкомедии?

----------


## Kshisya

Софиевская?

----------


## yakhve

Фонтан? Французский бульвар?

----------


## Antique

пока никто не угадал.

----------


## Kshisya

Тираспольская? Прям "Морской бой" какой-то! :smileflag:

----------


## Artemisia

> Прям "Морской бой" какой-то!


 Это точно  :smileflag: 

Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Namidiol

р-н Нового рынка?

----------


## Antique

продолжаем искать ) Хотя пожалуй сделаю ещё одну подсказку: здание связано с человеком, 
стоявшем у истоков развития одного из видов транспорта.

----------


## yakhve

Ланжероновская?

----------


## Namidiol

> продолжаем искать ) Хотя пожалуй сделаю ещё одну подсказку: здание связано с человеком, 
> стоявшем у истоков развития одного из видов транспортаю


 Эта подсказка не похожа на подсказку)))

р-н парка Шевченко?

----------


## Artemisia

Затишье))) Подсказка никому не помогла.....

Маразлиевская? (Продолжаем игру в морской бой  :smileflag: )

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

Дерибасовская

----------


## Namidiol

"Пытка апельсинами продолжалась третий час…" - пытка ликом продолжалась третий день)))

----------


## Namidiol

Гимназическая?

----------


## Antique

ни одна из вышеперечисленніх улиц.

----------


## Artemisia

перечислять улицы центра? или подальше заглянуть?

----------


## Namidiol

Большое желание выложить название всех улиц Одессы с пометкой "нужное подчеркнуть")))

----------


## КАКАО

может Екатериненская?))

----------


## Antique

> перечислять улицы центра? или подальше заглянуть?


  дальше центра не стоит )

----------


## Artemisia

Пушкинская

P.S. Рано или поздно кто-то попадет  :smileflag:

----------


## Namidiol

> дальше центра не стоит )


 Так что начинать выкладывать все названия улиц в центре?

Новосельского?

----------


## Antique

> Большое желание выложить название всех улиц Одессы с пометкой "нужное подчеркнуть")))


 В принципе можно снять загадку с повестки дня, правда в таком случае я не буду сообщать отгадку.

Кстати, процесс отгадывания до сих пор проходит безуспешно. Хотя Остап Бендер говорил, что с каждым вскрытым стулом шансы повышаются.

----------


## Kamin

Успенский переулок?

----------


## Antique

> Успенский переулок?


  Успенский переулок. А где?

----------


## Artemisia

> В принципе можно снять загадку с повестки дня, правда в таком случае я не буду сообщать отгадку..


 Тогда мы умрем от любопытства)))

----------


## Artemisia

Успенский переулок, 23 (В этом доме родился и жил Уточкин)

----------


## Kamin

Не успел уточнить, отвлекся.

----------


## Antique

> Успенский переулок, 23 (В этом доме родился и жил Уточкин)


  О, наконец-то!

----------


## krust

> Успенский переулок, 23 (В этом доме родился и жил Уточкин)


 


> О, наконец-то!


 Но я по яндексу смотрел этот дом по Успенскому переулку, так же как и дом в котором жил Ефимов, так же пионер авиации как и Уточкин, только эти дома желтого цвета по фасаду!? Можно узнать где именно на здании находиться показанный вами фрагмент?

----------


## Antique

> Но я по яндексу смотрел этот дом по Успенскому переулку, так же как и дом в котором жил Ефимов, так же пионер авиации как и Уточкин, только эти дома желтого цвета по фасаду!? Можно узнать где именно на здании находиться показанный вами фрагмент?


 Да, жёлтый дом. На нём расположена мемориальная табличка. Она прикреплена к лизене, и на ней же, только на уровне второго этажа можно обнаружить разгаданный маскарон. Думаю, что такой же располагается с противоположной стороны фасада.

На данном фото маскарон прикрыт ещё зелёной ветвью, его на самом деле сложно увидеть - это была каверзная загадка, так как давно уже ничего не отгадывали, и "удовольствие" надо было растянуть подольше )))

----------


## nina-xavior

> Я вернулся.
> 
> Интересный домик. Только не знаю, где он и что с ним сейчас...


 Это здание по адресу ул.Старопортофранковская,28! Сейчас там корпус строительной академии!(может дальше и угадали, но я не дочитала

----------


## Namidiol

Загадка:

Укажите адреса зданий на фасаде которых находятся эти красивые элементы:

1.   2.   3.   4.   5.

----------


## Antique

> Загадка:
> 
> Укажите адреса зданий на фасаде которых находятся эти красивые элементы:


 А, аграфы. К сожалению ни одного не помню. Правда можно было бы воспользоваться альбомом аграфов и за минуту написать ответ ,но это будет нечесно )

----------


## Абонентка

1. и 3.   Пастера  62.

----------


## Namidiol

> А, аграфы.


 Ах, вот как они называются)))




> 1. и 3.   Пастера  62.


 Правильно.

P.S. Хотелось, чтоб  в одном ответе были названы  адреса всех  загаданных зданий.

----------


## Trs

А я, к сожалению, знаю только 1, 3 и 4. Четвёртый называть?

----------


## Namidiol

> А я, к сожалению, знаю только 1, 3 и 4. Четвёртый называть?


 Конечно называть.

Мало ли что я хочу)))

----------


## Trs

Коблевская, 47

----------


## Namidiol

> №4 - Коблевская, 47


 Правильно

----------


## Абонентка

4.  Коблевская  47

----------


## NoDVa777

Может и мне написать Коблевская 47 ? )))

----------


## victor.odessa

Княжеская,1 - №5

----------


## Namidiol

> Княжеская,1 - №5


 Нет

----------


## Antique

А номер 2 случайно не с бывшего Дмитриевского епархиального дома на Александровском проспекте, 6? Уж больно цвет фасада похож.

----------


## Namidiol

> А номер 2 случайно не с бывшего Дмитриевского епархиального дома на Александровском проспекте, 6? Уж больно цвет фасада похож.


 Случайно оттуда)))

P.S. Остался № 5

----------


## Namidiol

Подсказка: 4 отгаданных  аграфа находятся недалеко друг от друга, а № 5 располагается немного дальше - от одного из них на расстоянии 2-х километров.

----------


## Antique

А, ну конечно же (озарение) это бывшая школа мукомолов на улице Черноморского казачества, 22. (архитектор А.И. Бернардацци, 1890-е гг.)

----------


## krust

> Подсказка: 4 отгаданных  аграфа находятся недалеко друг от друга, а № 5 располагается немного дальше - от одного из них на расстоянии 2-х километров.


  Московская 20

----------


## Namidiol

> Московская 20


 Правильно.

Все аграфы разгаданы.

№ 1, 3  - Пастера 62;  № 2   - Алксандровский прспект 6;
№ 4  - Коблевская 47;    № 5  - Черноморского казачества 20

----------


## Пушкин

Простите что задаю вопрос в этой теме... Зачем использовался аграф и нес ли  какую либо символику???

----------


## Antique

> Простите что задаю вопрос в этой теме... Зачем использовался аграф и нес ли  какую либо символику???


 Изначально (в средние века) аграфы использовались для закрепления анкерной балки, своего рода стяжки. Конструктивная версия представляет собой обычное перекрестие, но со стороны фасада это не очень красиво выглядит и им стали придавать декоративный вид. В 19-м веке анкеры использовались в основном при ремонте старых зданий, а те что мы обычно видим на фасадах выполняют декоративную роль. Очевидно, что практически все аграфы располагаются на кирпичных нештукатуренных зданиях (или которые изначально не были оштукатурены), эти здания выполнены в так называемом кирпичном стиле в основном наследующим декоративное убранство романской архитектуры, и аграфы входят в их число. Также аграфы это практически полноценная замена лепному декору - лепной декор не желательно было использовать, та как это повышало цену эксплуатации здания, которое замысливалось в кирпичном стиле по большей мере из-за низкой стоимости обслуживания.

----------


## Пушкин

> Изначально (в средние века) аграфы использовались для закрепления анкерной балки, своего рода стяжки. Конструктивная версия представляет собой обычное перекрестие, но со стороны фасада это не очень красиво выглядит и им стали придавать декоративный вид. В 19-м веке анкеры использовались в основном при ремонте старых зданий, а те что мы обычно видим на фасадах выполняют декоративную роль. Очевидно, что практически все аграфы располагаются на кирпичных нештукатуренных зданиях (или которые изначально не были оштукатурены), эти здания выполнены в так называемом кирпичном стиле в основном наследующим декоративное убранство романской архитектуры, и аграфы входят в их число. Также аграфы это практически полноценная замена лепному декору - лепной декор не желательно было использовать, та как это повышало цену эксплуатации здания, которое замысливалось в кирпичном стиле по большей мере из-за низкой стоимости обслуживания.


 Спасибо

----------


## Chelsy

> Южной Пальмиры...


 Южная Пальмира - заезженно и крайне некорректно

----------


## victor.odessa

> Южная Пальмира - заезженно и крайне некорректно


 Вот тебе на! 217 лет было корректно называть Одессу Южной Пальмирой (в противовес Санкт-Петербургу), а сейчас уже нет. Снова крутим колесо истории взад?
Историческая справка.
Пальмира — столица одноименного арабского города-государства, расцвет которого приходился на первые века нашей эры. Со временем она пришла в упадок и была затеряна на века в песках пустыни. Для европейцев Пальмиру в 1678 г. вновь открыли английские купцы, которые проходили с караваном через Сирийскую пустыню. О древнем городе, в котором правила легендарная царица Зенобия, европейцы знали в то время лишь из исторических источников. Известие, что Пальмира не исчезла окончательно, рисунки величественных руин, сделанные путешественниками, произвели сенсацию. В течение последующих полутора столетий известные писатели и поэты пишут произведения, посвященные царице Зенобии, бросившей вызов императорскому Риму. 
Вскоре после открытия Пальмиры царь Петр Первый основал (тоже среди безжизненного пространства, «тьмы лесов и топи блат») Санкт-Петербург. Говорят, что один из европейских гостей-дипломатов, восхищенный новым городом Петра, сказал царю, что его столица подобна чуду, которое можно сравнить лишь с Пальмирой, и Петру это сравнение понравилось. Затем, уже в годы правления императрицы Екатерины Великой, придворные льстецы сравнивали ее с пальмирской царицей Зенобией, и название «Северная Пальмира» окончательно закрепилось за Петербургом. 
http://gazeta.aif.ru/online/kids/111/de56_01

----------


## Chelsy

Древняя истинная Пальмира на какой широте? Никак не южнее Одессы. 
Некоррект. 

Сорри.

Тема замечательная.

----------


## Antique

В определённой степени таки да, избито, так же как многочисленные фотографии в стеи памятника Ришелье, Воронцовского дворца, Дерибасовской.  :smileflag: 




> Древняя истинная Пальмира на какой широте? Никак не южнее Одессы. 
> Некоррект.


 Нонсенс, да, но устоявшийся. Мне кажется ,что в те времена о настоящей пальмире мало кто знал или вспоминал (салонная публика наверняка не представляла, что это такое), и Южной её стали называть отталкиваясь от "Северной Пальмире" (что и обозначил VicTur).

Название города Херсона - это не меньший казус, так как руины настоящего Херсона располагаются в окрестностях Севастополя.

----------


## Namidiol

На фасаде какого здания находится?

----------


## Antique

> На фасаде какого здания находится?
> 
> Вложение 3404414


  Дом Райгера, Старопортофранковская, 65

----------


## Namidiol

> Дом Райгера, Старопортофранковская, 65


 Правильно

----------


## Artemisia

Этот двор в 2010 году занял 1-е место в конкурсе "Лучший дворик Одессы"

----------


## Richard

> Этот двор в 2010 году занял 1-е место в конкурсе "Лучший дворик Одессы"


 Это шутка такая?

----------


## Artemisia

Это не шутка, это загадка

----------


## Скрытик

Б.Арнаутская?

----------


## Antique

> Этот двор в 2010 году занял 1-е место в конкурсе "Лучший дворик Одессы"
> 
> Вложение 3412328


 Дом Кемпе, арх. Розенфельд, 1913, Тираспольская, 37

----------


## Artemisia

> Б.Арнаутская?


 нет

----------


## Artemisia

> Дом Кемпе, арх. Розенфельд, 1913, Тираспольская, 37


 Это правильный ответ. у этого дома, получается, 2 адреса - Базарная, 95 и Тираспольская, 37...

----------


## Antique

> Это правильный ответ. у этого дома, получается, 2 адреса - Базарная, 95 и Тираспольская, 37... 
> 
> Вложение 3412873


  Даже было три адреса, так как дом был приписан также к Старопортофранковской, 99. Причём на два адреса в управлении охраны памятников умудрились приписать по памятнику архитектуры. Второе название - дом Дурьяна, арх. Ландесман, 1910-й. Да, Дурьяну принадлежал этот участок, но н умер и участок Приобрёл Кемпе. Только непонятно, как увязать вместе Ландесмана и Розенфельда.

----------


## Antique

Загадка:

----------


## Artemisia

Начну с улицы  :smileflag: 

Княжеская?

----------


## Antique

> Начну с улицы 
> 
> Княжеская?


 Не там )

----------


## Artemisia

Пастера?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Канатная № 13 или 15

----------


## Kamin

На самом верху фасада под коньком.

----------


## Artemisia

Почему Вы не написали адрес? С Вашей подсказкой я нашла этот дом.
Так уже было, Вы подсказываете, я - нахожу.

----------


## Artemisia

Канатная, 17

----------


## Kamin

Я написал № 13 или 15 просто при редактировании не прошло.

----------


## Скрытик

> Это правильный ответ. у этого дома, получается, 2 адреса - Базарная, 95 и Тираспольская, 37...


 С памятью совсем плохо стало. Я смотрел этот офис, что прямо. Он такой в 2х уровнях с подвалом. Это года 3 назад было, зимой, очень двор понравился. Он еще с нового года весь украшен был. И главное, что сначала именно о нем подумал.

----------


## Antique

Верно! Канатная 17. Поставьте, пожалуйста, Kamin'у '+'. У меня пока вышел лимит.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Верно! Канатная 17. Поставьте, пожалуйста, Kamin'у '+'. У меня пока вышел лимит.


 Поставил +

----------


## Namidiol

На фасаде какого здания находится этот герб?

----------


## Antique

Канатная?

----------


## Namidiol

> Канатная?


 Нет

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Жуковского  или район Тираспольской площади?

----------


## Trs

Дворянская, 20?

----------


## VHana

Французский бульвар

----------


## Namidiol

> Дворянская, 20?


 Правильно

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Давайте загадывайте еще что-то интересное...

----------


## Kamin

А где у нас эта "дама"?

----------


## osip

Садовая, 4

----------


## Kamin

> Садовая, 4


 ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО!!

----------


## Kamin



----------


## Дедушка Ау

Это здание знаменитой в узких кругах ограниченных лиц 75 школы...

----------


## Antique

Загадка:

----------


## Kshisya

Канатная?

----------


## Antique

> Канатная?


  Нет.

----------


## Artemisia

Большая Арнаутская?

----------


## Namidiol

Базарная?

----------


## nicto

Пушкинская?

----------


## Kshisya

Тираспольская?

----------


## Antique

ни одна из вышеперечисленных

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Жуковского?

----------


## VHana

Троицкая

----------


## Artemisia

Нежинская?

----------


## Antique

пока мимо.

----------


## Trs

Греческая?

----------


## Antique

> Греческая?


  Греческая.

----------


## Artemisia

Греческая, 9

----------


## Antique

> Греческая, 9


 Ответ принимается.

----------


## Namidiol

Где находится этот храм?

----------


## Black_Shef

Женский монастырь, на Успенской...?

----------


## Namidiol

> Женский монастырь, на Успенской...?


 Нет

----------


## Antique

Храм Дома трудолюбия на Одария?

Переосвящён в 1990-х в честь св. Николая Чудотворца.

----------


## Namidiol

> Храм Дома трудолюбия на Одария?
> 
> Переосвящён в 1990-х в честь св. Николая Чудотворца.


 Правильный ответ. 
Это Свято-Никольский храм, который расположен возле остановки 20-го трамвая - Хлебзавод №1.

----------


## Kamin

А где у нас такой медальон?

----------


## Namidiol

> А где у нас такой медальон?


 Спиридоновская?

(где-то видела, но не помню где )

----------


## Kamin

Не Спиридоновская.

----------


## Antique

> А где у нас такой медальон?


  Особняк, но не знаю чей. На Белинского, 15, вероятно конец ХІХ века. Предполагалось, что оба маскарона будут видны с улицы Белинского, однака с советского времени за садом не ухаживали и таким образом идея декорации была испорчена.

----------


## Kamin

Точно. Это ул. Белинского 15.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Точно. Это ул. Белинского 15.


 Подскажите,пожалуйста, чей это особняк был ???

----------


## OdGen

> Подскажите,пожалуйста, чей это особняк был ???


 Особняк расположен на участке Меннеров:  
На 1902 г. владельцами значатся "*наследники Меннера*" (адрес – Старопортофранковская, 37), а на 1913 г. - "*Аграфена Яковлевна Меннер с детьми*" (адрес -  Белинского, 23).

----------


## VikZu

> А где у нас такой медальон?


  Я конечно не в претензии, но как много времени прошло с тех пор, когда я задавал этот вопрос…
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13506&page=496    22.08. 2008 сообщение  № 9908

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Особняк расположен на участке Меннеров:  
> На 1902 г. владельцами значатся "*наследники Меннера*" (адрес – Старопортофранковская, 37), а на 1913 г. - "*Аграфена Яковлевна Меннер с детьми*" (адрес -  Белинского, 23).


 Огромное спасибо....

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Я конечно не в претензии, но как много времени прошло с тех пор, когда я задавал этот вопрос…
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13506&page=496    22.08. 2008 сообщение  № 9908


 Ну,Вы вспомнили тоже...это было еще до кризиса.А новое-это хорошо забытое старое...

----------


## Richard_I

> Я конечно не в претензии, но как много времени прошло с тех пор, когда я задавал этот вопрос…
> 22.08. 2008 сообщение  № 9908


 Какой Вы прыткий! А дать нам время "на подумать"?! Времени то прошло - всего ничего!  :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> Огромное спасибо....


 На здоровье!  :smileflag: 
Я также выяснил, что уже в конце 1870-х годов один из участков в данной местности принадлежал* иностранцу Якову Манеру* (так его фамилия указана в документах). Вне всякого сомнения, это отец Аграфены Яковлевны Меннер. То есть, можно говорить, что указанная семья владела участком, на котором был построен особняк, довольно долго, как минимум с конца 1870-х по середину 1910-х годов.

А что касается повтора загадок в данной теме, то удивляться не приходится. Тема огромная, базы данных с адресами, какие загадки загадывали по адресам, никто не ведет. Вряд ли кто-то из нас помнит все загадки, которые здесь были. Даже для того, чтобы всю тему пересмотреть, понадобится несколько часов, если не дней. И никто этого делать не будет. Да и примечательных домов в Одессе не так уж и много. поэтому повторы будет и сейчас, будут и впредь.

----------


## Antique

> На здоровье! 
> Я также выяснил, что уже в конце 1870-х годов один из участков в данной местности принадлежал* иностранцу Якову Манеру* (так его фамилия указана в документах). Вне всякого сомнения, это отец Аграфены Яковлевны Меннер. То есть, можно говорить, что указанная семья владела участком, на котором был построен особняк, довольно долго, как минимум с конца 1870-х по середину 1910-х годов.


 А фамилия некого Вайса нигде не проскакивала? В памятниках архитектуры соседний особняк, который расположен торцом, назван особняком Вайса, 1912-й год.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Рассажите нам о Вайсе...

----------


## Г_О_Р

Где локэйшен Кобзаря?

----------


## VHana

наверно в каком-нибудь санатории

----------


## Г_О_Р

тепло)

----------


## victor.odessa

> Не совсем, может, примечательная фотография. Но интересно узнать, где она была сделана?
> 
> Вложение 3500387


 Ещё предыдущая не отгадана.

----------


## Namidiol

> наверно в каком-нибудь санатории


 Наугад - санаторий "Красные зори" )))))))

----------


## Kshisya

Санаторий Украина?

----------


## Artemisia

Санаторий "Одесса"?

----------


## Г_О_Р

я не знаю названия санатория ( 
пишите где он расположен

----------


## Kshisya

> я не знаю названия санатория ( 
> пишите где он расположен


 Становится еще интереснее! :smileflag:  Значит если идти в сторону моря от санатория Юность, то это будет справа! Карта показывает, что это р-н Французского б-ра №54 - 54/23

----------


## Г_О_Р

нет-фоткалось не там  холодно)

----------


## Namidiol

На Фонтане?

----------


## Г_О_Р

обычно пишут конкретные места.Но раз так больше нравится-тепло)))

----------


## Namidiol

> обычно пишут конкретные места.Но раз так больше нравится-тепло)))


 Обычно знают в каком санатории фотографировали))))))

16 станция большого Фонтана - санаторий Горького?

----------


## Г_О_Р

Не знаю названия санатория не доводилось там отдыхать-но действительно на 16 ст.б Фонтана
Но Горького вроде не доезжая Золотого Берега-а этот  как-раз напротив

----------


## Дедушка Ау

По-моему это один из корпусов военного санатория.Там есть высотный корпус.А этот корпус стоит ближе к морю...Расположен буквально на пляже Золотой Берег..чуточку правее...

----------


## Г_О_Р

Это не Маршала Жукова?

----------


## Namidiol

> Не знаю названия санатория не доводилось там отдыхать-но действительно на 16 ст.б Фонтана
> Но Горького вроде не доезжая Золотого Берега-а этот  как-раз напротив


 


> По-моему это один из корпусов военного санатория.Там есть высотный корпус.А этот корпус стоит ближе к морю...Расположен буквально на пляже Золотой Берег..чуточку правее...


 Понятно, что ничего не понятно))))))))
И кто получит "+" ?

----------


## Г_О_Р

Санаторий приютивший Кобзаря находится напротив ресторана Золотой Берег что на 16ст Б Фонтана

----------


## Antique

> Санаторий приютивший Кобзаря находится напротив ресторана Золотой Берег что на 16ст Б Фонтана


 Можно было и узнать название санатория (www.google.com, дубльГис) Это упростило бы описание местоположения.

----------


## Kamin

Это санаторий МЧС Украины и адрес у него Рыбачья балка № 3

----------


## Kamin

А радуга снята со стороны ж.м. Школьный с видом на северо-восток , начало пр.М. Жукова (в сторону ул.25 Чапаевской дивизии, ул. Космонавта Комарова)

----------


## Naip

Kamin, 
Всё правильно, спасибо  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

Отгадайте-ка:

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Это санаторий МЧС Украины и адрес у него Рыбачья балка № 3


 Это не совсем так.Указанный корпус санатория полностью частный.Он не имеет отношения к самому санаторию.Просто он расположен на его территории...

----------


## Пушкин

> Отгадайте-ка:


  Садовая, неужто перекрасили... :smileflag:

----------


## OdGen

> А фамилия некого Вайса нигде не проскакивала? В памятниках архитектуры соседний особняк, который расположен торцом, назван особняком Вайса, 1912-й год.


 


> Рассажите нам о Вайсе...


 Ну что Вам сказать, друзья мои? Конечно же, в очередной раз прав именно я!  :smileflag: 
Пилявский пишет: 
_Белинского, 15, особняк Вайс, 1911 год, архитектор Минкус._ 

Справочники «Вся Одесса» 1910-х годов приводят список домовладельцев улицы Белинской:

От Лермонтовского переулка:
№9. Мазор
№11. Скведер
№13. Левинсон.
№15. Ковалев.
№17. Вайсе Алекс. Фед.
№19. Евангел.[ическая] больница
№21. Конельский Иосиф  Львович
№23. Меннер Агр. Як. с детьми
№25. Розенберг Мих. Як.
[конец улицы Белинского].

Надеюсь дислокация Евангелической больницы и особняка Конельского ни у кого не вызывают вопросов? На даче Конельского ныне расположен ресторан Александровский, с адресом ул. Белинского, 13. Далее - особняк под №15. И это особняк Меннеров, а не Вайсе (даже не Вайса, как у Пилявского и в списке памятников архитектуры).

Что же касается Вайсе, то сведения о нем следующие:
Вайсе А.Ф. куп. 2-й г. Полтавской поб., 19. Маг. зол. и сереб. издел.; выборн. купеч. сослов.; 6-ое гор. расклад. прис. Владелец дома на ул. Белинского.

----------


## Antique

> Надеюсь дислокация Евангелической больницы и особняка Конельского ни у кого не вызывают вопросов? На даче Конельского ныне расположен ресторан Александровский, с адресом ул. Белинского, 13. Далее - особняк под №15. И это особняк Меннеров, а не Вайсе (даже не Вайса, как у Пилявского и в списке памятников архитектуры).


 Спасибо. Значит это всё-таки классическая ошибка, которая встречается и в реестре и у Пилявского, когда дореволюционную нумерацию приравнивают к современной. Теперь остаётся только гадать для Вайса ли строил особняк архитектор Минкус, так как либо указан неверный номер, либо неправильно определён владелец.

----------


## OdGen

Если не ошибаюсь, то Пилявский участвовал в составлении реестра. Поэтому очень часто оба источника приводят одну и ту же информацию. Но при этом не сравнивались списки домовладельцев за разные годы, карты, архивные фонды и т.д. И в результате имеем то, что имеем.

----------


## Antique

> Садовая, неужто перекрасили...


  Да, ещё год назад.




> Если не ошибаюсь, то Пилявский участвовал в составлении реестра. Поэтому очень часто оба источника приводят одну и ту же информацию. Но при этом не сравнивались списки домовладельцев за разные годы, карты, архивные фонды и т.д. И в результате имеем то, что имеем.


 Да, плохой подход. Список памятников нуждается в ревизии. А то создаётся впечатление, что он создан на скорую руку.

----------


## OdGen

> Да, плохой подход. Список памятников нуждается в ревизии. А то создаётся впечатление, что он создан на скорую руку.


 Вряд ли в ближайшее время список будет кардинально пересмотрен в отношении информации о владельцах, годах постройки и архитекторах. Тем более, что некоторые дома исчезли или выведены из списка.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Кстати,а Евангелическая больница имела тот-же профиль,что и сегодня???

----------


## Antique

> Кстати,а Евангелическая больница имела тот-же профиль,что и сегодня???


 Нет, это была больница общего назначения.

----------


## Namidiol

Где находится этот дом?

----------


## феерический

Успенская?

----------


## Namidiol

> Успенская?


 нет

----------


## Trs

Мукачевский (или второй фасад того же дома)

----------


## Namidiol

> Мукачевский (или второй фасад того же дома)


 Правильно - Мукачевский переулок 5

----------


## Namidiol

На фасаде какого здания находится этот мужчина?

----------


## Trs

Новосельского, 66? Белинского, 5?

----------


## VHana

Пушкинская 59

----------


## Namidiol

> Новосельского, 66


 Правильно.

----------


## Kamin

И еще такой лепной мужчина на ул. Бунина № 39

----------


## Namidiol

На стене какого здания находятся эти цветы?

----------


## Kamin

По лепке - на одном из "сталинок"

----------


## Namidiol

> По лепке - на одном из "сталинок"


 Да, на одном из "сталинок".

----------


## nicto

Дворец офицеров?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Мне кажется,что это не на жилом доме...

----------


## Kamin

Это сталинка довоенная, и над этой лепкой окно. Может это Большая Арнаутская?

----------


## Namidiol

> Дворец офицеров?


 Нет.




> Мне кажется,что это не на жилом доме...


 Дом жилой.




> Это сталинка довоенная, и над этой лепкой окно. Может это Большая Арнаутская?


 Это не Большая Арнаутская.

----------


## Namidiol

На этом здании есть еще такая лепка:

----------


## Antique

> На этом здании есть еще такая лепка:
> 
> Вложение 3542533


  Троицкая, 56?

----------


## Namidiol

> Троицкая, 56?


 Нет

----------


## Kamin

ул. Екатерининская угол Еврейской

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Екатерининская угол Еврейской


 Нет, не там.

P.S. Я думала этот дом быстро угадают.

----------


## Скрытик

Канатная - Пироговская?

----------


## Namidiol

> Канатная - Пироговская?


 нет.

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Успенская 56?

----------


## Kamin

Проспект Гагарина угол проспекта Шевченко

----------


## Namidiol

> Успенская 56?


 


> Проспект Гагарина угол проспекта Шевченко


 
Нет.

----------


## Kamin

Торговая угол Пастера?

----------


## Antique

Балковская. 126?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Ришельевская или Греческая....?

----------


## Namidiol

> Торговая угол Пастера?


 


> Балковская. 126?


 


> Ришельевская или Греческая....?


 Все не там.

----------


## Antique

Селекционный институт, Овидиопольская дорога, 3?

----------


## Namidiol

> Селекционный институт, Овидиопольская дорога, 3?


 Нет, снова не там)))

----------


## osip

Спиридоновская , 18-24

----------


## Namidiol

> Спиридоновская , 18-24


 Правильно.

    

Красивый дом.

----------


## Namidiol

На фасаде какого здания живет этот лев?

----------


## nicto

нереально-дайте,пожалуйста,больший фрагмент

----------


## Namidiol

> нереально-дайте,пожалуйста,больший фрагмент


 Дом  очень выразительный, поэтому даю маленькие фрагменты чтобы усложнить задание.

Следующий фрагмент:

----------


## Kamin

ул. Нежинская № 30

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Нежинская № 30


 Нет, не там.

----------


## Kamin

Б.Арнаутская № 45,  Второй фрагмент лепка над дверью.

----------


## Namidiol

> Б.Арнаутская № 45,  Второй фрагмент лепка над дверью.


 Нет. Второй фрагмент находится над дверью и над окнами.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Новосельского  № 78

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Новосельского  № 78


 Таки да, таки там))))))))))

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Подскажите,а что было раньше на месте дома Спиридоновская 18/24...?

----------


## Antique

> Подскажите,а что было раньше на месте дома Спиридоновская 18/24...?


 Здания. В большинстве случаев на месте новостроев 1950-х стояли здания, разрушенные во время войны. Сохранившиеся дворовые флигеля старались не разрушать, всё равно по тогдашним нормам во дворе уже ничего нельзя было построить, а с жильём была большая проблема. В случае с упомянутым домом на спутниковой карте видны очертания дворов ныне объединённых в один а также сохранившиеся флигеля.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

а вот на Дерибасовской/Екатерининской на углу где сталинка стоит.что было??? Там старых зданий нет....

----------


## Antique

> а вот на Дерибасовской/Екатерининской на углу где сталинка стоит.что было??? Там старых зданий нет....


 Сейчас нет, но были (искомые здания расположены по правой стороне).

----------


## nicto

Спасибо, и за себя и за "того парня"

----------


## Dam

Вопрос может и не совсем, как для этой темы, но все-же. Каким боком разбомбили Спиридоновскую? Вижу, что тут засели знающие люди!

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Внимание! Прошу прощения за оффтоп.Но призываю всех поставить максимальное количество плюсов Antique.Я задал простой незатейливый вопрос и получил невероятно ёмкий ответ.Спасибо Вам огромное!!!
В свзяи с Дерибасовской у меня два вопроса:
1)Получается,что здание снесенной гостиницы "Спартак" это все-таки памятник архитектуры,так как фактически представляло собой изначальное здание??? в 1945-50 годах была относительно несложная реставрация???? А ключевое осталось прежним?
2) Что за здание было по Дерибасовской дом 26...я не могу понять.
Еще раз огромное спасибо....

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Продолжаю дурацкие вопросы...А какая коммунальная квартира в каком доме Одессы была самой многонаселенной по количеству жильцов и по площади.У кого какие варианты...

----------


## mlch

> Внимание! Прошу прощения за оффтоп.Но призываю всех поставить максимальное количество плюсов Antique.Я задал простой незатейливый вопрос и получил невероятно ёмкий ответ.Спасибо Вам огромное!!!
> В свзяи с Дерибасовской у меня два вопроса:
> 1)Получается,что здание снесенной гостиницы "Спартак" это все-таки памятник архитектуры,так как фактически представляло собой изначальное здание??? в 1945-50 годах была относительно несложная реставрация???? А ключевое осталось прежним?
> 2) Что за здание было по Дерибасовской дом 26...я не могу понять.
> Еще раз огромное спасибо....


 1. Империал / Спартак надстраивался на один этаж в конце 19-го века. Но стиль не менялся.
2. На Дерибасовской 26 здание какое было изначально то и осталось. Это, на сегодняшний день - самый старый одесский дом.
Дом Феликса Де-Рибаса. Построен не позднее 1797 года. Продан первым хозяином городу. При Воронцове в этом здании размещалась до 1827 года кацелярия генерал-губернатора. И именно в этом здании работал, вернее числился работающим, Пушкин во время пребывания в Одессе.

Но вот только задавать все эти вопросы лучше в соответствующей теме.

----------


## Dam

> Продолжаю дурацкие вопросы...А какая коммунальная квартира в каком доме Одессы была самой многонаселенной по количеству жильцов и по площади.У кого какие варианты...


 На Садовой, однозначно. Забыл номер, но около почтамта. Там трамвай можно пускать -- такая она здоровая.

----------


## Trs

Я думаю, что коммуналки в доме Руссова тоже были немаленькими.

----------


## Kamin

В доме Руссова я вырос. Коммунальными квартирами были все квартиры выходившие на парадную. Это 8 квартир. Мы жили в квартире номер 6 (третий этаж над парадным входом). В ней одновременно проживало 10 семей. В составе от одного до 4 человек. А был момент когда проживающих было 30 человек. И это при одном кране на кухне (вода щла поздно ночью. струйкой со спичку) и одном туалете. В других коммунах было разное количество жильцов, но тоже больше 7-8 семей. При составлении технического плана квартиры для расселения от нашей комнаты  (она сразу при входе в квартиру) до кухни было 34 метра. (Общая площадь всей квартиры составляла больше 340 метров.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Мне еще вспоминаются большие квартиры в доме на Ришельевской угол Троицкой,где универсам.Там по одной квартире на площадке.Еще Гоголя 21...дом.где Обжора Екатерининская угол переулка Чайковского...там тоже много...

----------


## Скрытик

Дедушка Ау, Вы название темы читали?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Дедушка Ау, Вы название темы читали?


 Я больше не буду...простите,старого...пощадите возраст...

----------


## Скрытик

Ну так 1 раз уже намекнули про то что в другой теме нужно обсуждать.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Ну так 1 раз уже намекнули про то что в другой теме нужно обсуждать.


 Не вините казнить...кровью и умом искуплю вину свою...

----------


## Mireille

Стиль ар-нуво. Но чье это было? Неизвестно.

----------


## Antique

> Стиль ар-нуво. Но чье это было? Неизвестно.


 Где-то возле 106-го номера Фонтанской дороги.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Это дачно-строительный ккоператив одним концом выходящий в Дачный переулок,а другим на Фонтанскую дорогу...

----------


## сашаодесса

Вот такая Молдаванка)))Вложение 3608401

----------


## Trs

К сожалению, по фото такого каества не представляется возможным что-либо угадать. Тут вообще ничего не видно.

----------


## lanos7

> Вот такая Молдаванка)))Вложение 3608401


 Похоже на двор возле РОВД (Мечник.\Болг.)

----------


## сашаодесса

Почти угадал, это Лазарева, даю разгадку сам т.к. качество фото действительно слабое (телефоном делал)

----------


## Antique

> Почти угадал, это Лазарева, даю разгадку сам т.к. качество фото действительно слабое (телефоном делал)


 Как можно отгадать загадку, если вероятность того, что в эту тему зайдёт ещё один человек, который там бывал, крайне мала?

----------


## сашаодесса

> Как можно отгадать загадку, если вероятность того, что в эту тему зайдёт ещё один человек, который там бывал, крайне мала?


 Закрываем тему?)))

----------


## Igor28

нет нет )))) вот загадочка )) Набрел на вот такие вот ворота. Где это? ))

----------


## mlch

> нет нет )))) вот загадочка )) Набрел на вот такие вот ворота. Где это? ))


 Большая Арнаутская 52

----------


## Igor28

> Большая Арнаутская 52


 Браво!!!! Дом Шифмана ))

тогда вот еще одна загадочка. Надеюсь что по сложнее. Тоже ворота

----------


## Antique

> Браво!!!! Дом Шифмана ))
> 
> тогда вот еще одна загадочка. Надеюсь что по сложнее. Тоже ворота


 Владение Щербакова в 1-м Водопроводном переулке, 13

----------


## Igor28

> Владение Щербакова в 1-м Водопроводном переулке, 13


 В цель )) А вот теперь можно поподробней. Что за владение? Кто такой Щербаков? А то я абсолютно не в курсе, что это за ворота были. Просто был на мойке и сфоткал.

----------


## Antique

> В цель )) А вот теперь можно поподробней. Что за владение? Кто такой Щербаков? А то я абсолютно не в курсе, что это за ворота были. Просто был на мойке и сфоткал.


 Щербаков вероятно тот, чей дом со скульптурами в нишах на фасаде стоит на Нежинской. На здании в 1-м Водопроводном переулке располагается реклама Осипа Щербакова. http://odessa.sergekot.com/nezhinskaya-30/

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Владение Щербакова в 1-м Водопроводном переулке, 13


 Расскажите.Это было частное владение??? Скорее всего на Нежинской-это доходный дом,а здесь место жителсьтва.Хотя район не самый пригодный для жилья...

----------


## Trs

Сейчас за воротами частный дом.

----------


## Antique

> Расскажите.Это было частное владение??? Скорее всего на Нежинской-это доходный дом,а здесь место жителсьтва.Хотя район не самый пригодный для жилья...


 Не знаю. Возможно даже это был склад. Но сто лет назад район конечно был более благоустроенным и населённым, в этом переулке сейчас осталось всего несколько зданий, а ещё в 1940-х улица была плотно застроена с обеих сторон. И думаю, что 100 лет в подобных районах было гораздо чище.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Не знаю. Возможно даже это был склад. Но сто лет назад район конечно был более благоустроенным и населённым, в этом переулке сейчас осталось всего несколько зданий, а ещё в 1940-х улица была плотно застроена с обеих сторон. И думаю, что 100 лет в подобных районах было гораздо чище.


 Очень сомневаюсь,что так было...Близость вокзала и рынка никогда не делали тот или иной район стерильным и уж тем более престижным.Во все времена на рынках и вокзалах околачивались люди,которых с натяжкой можно было назвать блгаополучными.И не думаю,что соседство с ними доставляло большое удовольствие средним и обеспеченным слоям населения...

----------


## Antique

> Очень сомневаюсь,что так было...Близость вокзала и рынка никогда не делали тот или иной район стерильным и уж тем более престижным.Во все времена на рынках и вокзалах околачивались люди,которых с натяжкой можно было назвать блгаополучными.И не думаю,что соседство с ними доставляло большое удовольствие средним и обеспеченным слоям населения...


 Возле рынков обычно жили торговцы которым очень удобно было проживать поблизости от рынка, устраивались постоялые дворы для прибывших на рынок. К тому же владельцы домов были обязаны следить за чистотой, управа за этим следила. Такие места как книжный переулок и улица Куйбышева должны были раньше выглядеть прилично. Можно, к примеру посмотреть фотографии Карантинной балки, район по которому было не стыдно пройтись.

----------


## Trs

Кстати, а есть ли у кого-то фотографии исторических домов из 1 и 2 Бассейных переулков. Изучал список аварийных домов и поймал себя на мысли, что ни разу там даже не был.

----------


## SaMoVar

На думской видел фотореп по Сахалинчику...

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Возле рынков обычно жили торговцы которым очень удобно было проживать поблизости от рынка, устраивались постоялые дворы для прибывших на рынок. К тому же владельцы домов были обязаны следить за чистотой, управа за этим следила. Такие места как книжный переулок и улица Куйбышева должны были раньше выглядеть прилично. Можно, к примеру посмотреть фотографии Карантинной балки, район по которому было не стыдно пройтись.


 Знаете,можно и сейчас сделать фотографии Сахалинчика и Большевика да так,что любому иностранцу захочется приехать и увидеть.Вот только одно дело сделать красивый ракурс,а другое жить в этом ракурсе каждый день.Еще раз скажу,что никогда не поверю,что ситуация возле рынков и вокзалов в прошлом веке была кореным образом другой.Это было,есть и будет....

----------


## SaMoVar

Всё зависит от самих жителей и властей. Думаю, что наш город "тогда" был значительно чище. А вокзал - ворота города. Там, скорее всего, была идеальная чистота.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Всё зависит от самих жителей и властей. Думаю, что наш город "тогда" был значительно чище. А вокзал - ворота города. Там, скорее всего, была идеальная чистота.


 Мне кажется,что так наши потомки будут отзываться уже о нашем времени...

----------


## Дядя Кот

Не подскажете что это за место?
Есть еще одно фото, там хорошо видно что стены расположены по кругу, как в башне.

Спасибо.

----------


## Lively

> Не подскажете что это за место?
> Есть еще одно фото, там хорошо видно что стены расположены по кругу, как в башне.
> Спасибо.


  Подскажу. Это любимое фотографами место  - то, что осталось от оранжереи на даче Маразли. (сейчас сан. Чкалова)

----------


## Дядя Кот

Lively, спасибо за оперативность! Буду в Одессе - тоже пофоткаю, хоть и не фотограф :smileflag:

----------


## Namidiol

Загадка:
1. На фасаде какого здания находится?
2. Кто изображен?

----------


## mlch

> Вложение 3631360
> 
> Загадка:
> 1. На фасаде какого здания находится?
> 2. Кто изображен?


 1. Лидерсовский бульвар 19.
2. Гернерал Лидерс.

----------


## Namidiol

> 1. Лидерсовский бульвар 19.
> 2. Гернерал Лидерс.


 Правильно.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Правильно.


 а я бы подумал,что царь Александр...

----------


## mlch

> а я бы подумал,что царь Александр...


 Там под барельефом написано, кто это.  :smileflag:

----------


## Namidiol

Укажите расположение этих елок

1.  2.  3. 




P.S.  В загадке должна была быть четвертая елка, но ее сегодня демонтировали и я не успела сфотографировать (((

----------


## Kamin

Первая на Соборной площади. Новая ель высаженная депутатами Одесского городского совета.

----------


## Namidiol

> Первая на Соборной площади. Новая ель высаженная депутатами Одесского городского совета.


 Правильно. А остальные где находятся?

----------


## Kshisya

3-я похожа на ту, что стоит в начале парка Шевченко со сторону Успенской, Луна-парк?

----------


## Namidiol

> 3-я похожа на ту, что стоит в начале парка Шевченко со сторону Успенской, Луна-парк?


 Совершенно верно.

----------


## Namidiol

> А вторая на Дерибасовской?


 Правильно - на Дерибасовской.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

а где стояла четвертая?

----------


## Namidiol

> а где стояла четвертая?


 На Думской площади.

P.S. Эта тема для загадок и ответов на них, а не для вопросов :smileflag:  :smileflag:  :smileflag:

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> На Думской площади.
> 
> P.S. Эта тема для загадок и ответов на них, а не для вопросов


 Ну,дайте-же дедульке похулиганить.Молодость вспомнить...

----------


## Mireille



----------


## SaMoVar

Здание суда?

----------


## Mireille

Французский/Итальянский бульвар.

----------


## Namidiol

На фасаде какого здания находится?

----------


## Antique

> На фасаде какого здания находится?


  На фасаде здания Мастерских художественного училища, арх. Я.М. Пономаренко и П.У. Клейн, 1909 г., Преображенская ул., 14

----------


## Namidiol

> На фасаде здания Мастерских художественного училища, арх. Я.М. Пономаренко и П.У. Клейн, 1909 г., Преображенская ул., 14


 
 Правильно.

 

P.S. Загадка была легкой - на скорость)))

----------


## Zhannusik

Извините, что не в тему, хочу задать вопрос не зная ответа. В арке какого дома на Екатерининской, предположительно угол Дерибасовской потолок украшен цветными медальйонами с пейзажами Одессы? Смотрела в новостях репортаж про них, точный адрес не говорили, рассказывали что туда даже водят туристов, я обходила арки - не нашла, в инете покопалась - тоже не нашла. Интересно посмотреть вживую. Спасибо заранее за информацию.

----------


## Namidiol

На фасаде какого здания находится этот "сноп"?



P.S. Ответьте Zhannusik, мне тоже интересно)))

----------


## Antique

> P.S. Ответьте Zhannusik, мне тоже интересно)))


 Пушкинская, 5. Вероятно с перекрёстком ошиблись.

----------


## Namidiol

> На фасаде какого здания находится этот "сноп"?


 Варианты ответов будут?

----------


## Trs

Или Еврейская / Екатерининская, или Серединский сквер / Мясоедовская.

----------


## Namidiol

> Или Еврейская / Екатерининская, или Серединский сквер / Мясоедовская.


 Не там

----------


## ЗайCHik

а не на пассаже ли барышня с серпом там есть чего снопу не быть

----------


## Namidiol

> а не на пассаже ли барышня с серпом там есть чего снопу не быть


 На загаданном доме барышни с серпом нет, а вот сноп имеется)))))))))))

----------


## vieanna

может, клуб глухих на Кузнечной?

----------


## Namidiol

> может, клуб глухих на Кузнечной?


 Нет

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Пушкинская, 5. Вероятно с перекрёстком ошиблись.


 Вот только речь идет не о арке.А о подъезде,прямо с улицы.Подъезд ужасный.. и там расположены почти все коммуны...ориентир-мебельный магазин...

----------


## Kamin

Этот сноп может быть на ул. Успенской

----------


## Namidiol

> Этот сноп может быть на ул. Успенской


 Не там. 





> Вот только речь идет не о арке.А о подъезде,прямо с улицы.Подъезд ужасный.. и там расположены почти все коммуны...ориентир-мебельный магазин...


 Вы в очередной раз "болтаете" в теме.  Сколько раз Вам нужно сказать, чтобы Вы поняли, что эта тема не для разговоров

----------


## yakhve

Район проспекта Шевченко - Гагарина?

----------


## Namidiol

> Район проспекта Шевченко - Гагарина?


 Нет.

----------


## nicto

Селекционный институт?

----------


## Namidiol

> Селекционный институт?


 Не там.

----------


## Antique

Степовая или Мясоедовская?

----------


## Kamin

Пастера угол Торговой?

----------


## феерический

Черноморского казачества?

----------


## Namidiol

> Черноморского казачества?


 Укажите номер дома

----------


## феерический

> Укажите номер дома


 Не силён в местной нумерации, просто помню, что наблюдал там подобное. Клуб/заводоуправление по левой стороне как ехать на поскот.

----------


## Namidiol

> Не силён в местной нумерации, просто помню, что наблюдал там подобное. Клуб/заводоуправление по левой стороне как ехать на поскот.


 Судя по описанию, Вы имеете ввиду другой дом.

Так что ищем дальше)))

----------


## Antique

По идее если клуб, то тогда клуб ЗОра, но он по правой. У ЗОРа  адрес Черноморского Казачества №72.

----------


## Namidiol

> По идее если клуб, то тогда клуб ЗОра, но он по правой. У ЗОРа  адрес Черноморского Казачества №72.


 Там есть клуб с левой стороны - серое здание завода "Сопротивление", но это не загаданное здание.

Поиски продолжаются - улица известна, осталось угадать номера дома.

----------


## Antique

Черноморского казачества №24 ? Здание между старыми корпусами школы мукомолов.

----------


## Namidiol

> Черноморского казачества №24 ? Здание между старыми корпусами школы мукомолов.


 Правильно. На фото видно, что на доме висит два номера - 22 и 24 (я думаю, что номер дома - 22)

----------


## Antique

> Правильно. На фото видно, что на доме висит два номера - 22 и 24 (я думаю, что номер дома - 22)


 О, таки оно. У меня тоже есть фото, но оно снято с ближнего к дому тротуара и летом, по-этому я весьма отдалённо предполагал )))

----------


## Namidiol

На фасаде какого здание находится данная лепка?

----------


## Antique

> На фасаде какого здание находится данная лепка?


  А разве это здание не загадывали? Если я не ошибаюсь, то та-же улица Черноморского казачества, номер - 26, двухэтажное здание.

----------


## Artemisia

> А разве это здание не загадывали? Если я не ошибаюсь, то та-же улица Черноморского казачества, номер - 26, двухэтажное здание.


 

Я загадывала здание с медальоном на Черноморского казачества. Как видно с моего фото, там он серого цвета, а этот - белого. И его точно не красили, я мимо каждый день проезжаю  :smileflag: .

Так что нужно искать)))

----------


## Namidiol

Artemisia права. 
Данный медальон меня заинтересовал, потому что он такой же как на здании на Черноморского казачества.
Загаданное здание двухэтажное, желтого цвета и на фасаде здания два медальона. 

Жду варианты ответов.

----------


## Antique

Ах, да, Нежинская, 41!

----------


## Namidiol

> Ах, да, Нежинская, 41!


 Правильно.

----------


## Namidiol

Калофер. Болгария.

Загадка:
1. Кто это?
2. Какие памятные знаки установлены в Одессе, посвященные этому человеку?

----------


## NoDVa777

1. Христо Ботев
2. 13 ноября 2009 года в Одессе (Украина) в честь 160-летия Христо Ботева установлен памятник поэту. Памятник расположен в Прохоровском саду города. На Украине памятники Христо Ботеву установлены также в селе Задунаевка Арцизского района Одесской области (1990 год), в городе Арциз Одесской области (открыт 5 июня 2010 года), в городе Измаил Одесской области и в посёлке городского типа Ольшанка Кировоградской области (открыт 2 июня 2010 года)
вот еще ссылочка

----------


## Kshisya

> Калофер. Болгария.
> 
> Загадка:
> 1. Кто это?
> 2. Какие памятные знаки установлены в Одессе, посвященные этому человеку?


 1. Христо Ботёв родился в Калофере.
2.Учился в Второй Одесской гимназии и 
 Новороссийском университете в Одессе, там наверное и установлены памятные знаки! :smileflag:

----------


## vieanna

1.Христо Ботев - поэт, журналист, национальный герой Болгарии (1848-1876). Около 20 уцелевших стихов Ботева оказали на развитие болгарской литературы огромное влияние. Родился Ботев в местечке Калофере. В 1863 году отец отправляет сына в одесскую гимназию, где он больше занимается чтением Белинского, Чернышевского, Добролюбова и Писарева, чем уроками, а в свободное время ищет подпольных революционных связей. По окончании гимназии поступил в Новороссийский университет, но уже в конце 1866 года работает учителем в одном из сел Бессарабии, Задунаевке. В 1867 году вернулся в родной Калофер и окунулся в революционную деятельность. В 1875 году Ботев нелегально выезжал в Россию для сбора денег на организацию революционных отрядов. По возвращении он стал во главе одного из этих революционных отрядов и в стычке с турецкой пехотой и черкесами был убит в горах у Коростенского моста. Сочинения его собраны и изданы в 1907 году.
2.
Памятник в Прохоровском сквере (скульптор - Таисия Судьина). Доска на Тираспольской угол Островидова

----------


## Namidiol

> 1. Христо Ботев
> 2. 13 ноября 2009 года в Одессе (Украина) в честь 160-летия Христо Ботева установлен памятник поэту. *Памятник расположен в Прохоровском саду города*. На Украине памятники Христо Ботеву установлены также в селе Задунаевка Арцизского района Одесской области (1990 год), в городе Арциз Одесской области (открыт 5 июня 2010 года), в городе Измаил Одесской области и в посёлке городского типа Ольшанка Кировоградской области (открыт 2 июня 2010 года)
> вот еще ссылочка


 Правильно.






> 1. Христо Ботёв родился в Калофере.
> 2.Учился в Второй Одесской гимназии и 
>  Новороссийском университете в Одессе, там наверное и установлены памятные знаки!


 


> 1.Христо Ботев - поэт, журналист, национальный герой Болгарии (1848-1876). Около 20 уцелевших стихов Ботева оказали на развитие болгарской литературы огромное влияние. Родился Ботев в местечке Калофере. В 1863 году отец отправляет сына в одесскую гимназию, где он больше занимается чтением Белинского, Чернышевского, Добролюбова и Писарева, чем уроками, а в свободное время ищет подпольных революционных связей. По окончании гимназии поступил в Новороссийский университет, но уже в конце 1866 года работает учителем в одном из сел Бессарабии, Задунаевке. В 1867 году вернулся в родной Калофер и окунулся в революционную деятельность. В 1875 году Ботев нелегально выезжал в Россию для сбора денег на организацию революционных отрядов. По возвращении он стал во главе одного из этих революционных отрядов и в стычке с турецкой пехотой и черкесами был убит в горах у Коростенского моста. Сочинения его собраны и изданы в 1907 году.
> 2.
> Памятник в Прохоровском сквере (скульптор - Таисия Судьина). Доска на Тираспольской угол Островидова


 Правильно.

P.S. С доской вообще загадка - ул. Тираспольская № 7 "На доме висит мемориальная доска, гласящая о том, что в этом доме в 1863-1865 годах в бывшей 2-й гимназии учился великий болгарский поэт-революционер Христо Ботев. Хотя, как отмечают некоторые краеведы, 2-й гимназии в доме не было и Х. Ботев, следовательно, не учился в этом здании, а гимназия была в доме №9. В статье, посвященной ему в Википедии, показана школа №2 на Старопортофранковской улице, что также не соответствует действительности, так как это была женская гимназия".(http://obodesse.at.ua/publ/tiraspolskaja_ulica/1-1-0-85)

----------


## Namidiol

На фасаде какого здания находится эта табличка?


"Прибудинкова територія зразкового стану. 2010 р."

Как по мне, надпись не соответствует действительности)))

----------


## NoDVa777

Воронцовский переулок 4
В 2010 году несколько домов получили такой статус.

----------


## Namidiol

> Воронцовский переулок 4
> В 2010 году* несколько домов получили такой статус*.


 Может быть. 

Загаданная табличка находится в другом месте)))

----------


## yakhve

Атамана Головатого?

----------


## Namidiol

> Атамана Головатого?


 Правильно.

----------


## NoDVa777

Дополню, в 2010 году подобный статус получили дома по адресам:
1. Средняя 8,
2. Атамана Головатова 5,
3. Воронцовский переулок 4,
4. Пастера 23,
5. Филатова 6-Б
6. Александра Невского 39/2
7. Садовая 16,
Где-то на Глушко, Вильямса и еще-ще пару домов, но не скажу где (не в центре).

----------


## Namidiol

На  фасаде  какого здания находятся эти картины?

----------


## Namidiol

> Итальянский бульвар, 1\1 со стороны Французского ?


 Правильно.

----------


## Antique

Загадка. Лёгкая она или нет - для меня самого загадка:

----------


## Namidiol

> Загадка. Лёгкая она или нет - для меня самого загадка


 Все молчат)))

Предположим - Большая Арнаутская?

----------


## Antique

> Все молчат)))
> 
> Предположим - Большая Арнаутская?


 не там )

----------


## nicto

Базарная?

----------


## Kamin

Греческая?

----------


## Namidiol

Пушкинская?

----------


## Antique

Пока всё не то.

----------


## Trs

А вот, скажем, Карантинная, 16?

----------


## Milkaway

Начало Французского бульвара в районе налоговой....а может и нет...

----------


## Kshisya

Белинского?

----------


## Milkaway

Cтаросенная площадь - одно из зданий управления Ж/Д...они любят красить свои домики в светлые тона.

----------


## Анель

Юрия Олеши?

----------


## Antique

Увы, пока никто не попал в цель )

----------


## Kshisya

Р-н Приморского б-ра?

----------


## Namidiol

Дегтярная?

----------


## Artemisia

Троицкая?

----------


## Antique

> Троицкая?


 Да, где-то на Троицкой )

----------


## VHana

Может Преображенская

----------


## Namidiol

> Да, где-то на Троицкой )


 № 54 (не помню все дома на Троицкой, это так наугад)

----------


## Milkaway

Троицкая угол Вознесенского пер-ка...

----------


## Antique

Namidiol, нет не оно.

Milkaway, Вознесенский переулок располагается между Старосенной площадью и Волжским переулком. Возможно вы имели ввиду какой-то другой переулок.

VHana, и не пересечение с Преображенской.

----------


## yakhve

угол Осипова?

----------


## Namidiol

Угол Пушкинской?

Александровского проспекта?

----------


## Antique

нет )

----------


## SaMoVar

Ближе всего номер 54 угол Нечипоренко.

----------


## Namidiol

№ 51?

----------


## VHana

56

----------


## VHana

а может угол Канатной?

----------


## Milkaway

> Namidiol, нет не оно.
> 
> Milkaway, Вознесенский переулок располагается между Старосенной площадью и Волжским переулком. Возможно вы имели ввиду какой-то другой переулок.
> 
> VHana, и не пересечение с Преображенской.


 Да, именно ошиблась - точнее Покровский пер.,15 угол Троицкой...

----------


## Antique

> Да, именно ошиблась - точнее Покровский пер.,15 угол Троицкой...


 Не, не Покровский, Здание не выходит фасадом на две улицы.

Я всё же решил не отвечать на ответы вида "Троицкая угол другой улицы". Да, здание ближе к одному из углов, но так перебором за пару дней можно многие загадки отгадать. Принимаю только точный номер.

p.s. не 51 и не 56-й номера.

----------


## Milkaway

Ну, тогда -Троицкая,48...

----------


## SaMoVar

А не 54-й? Я писал о нём.

----------


## Antique

> Ну, тогда -Троицкая,48...


 


> А не 54-й? Я писал о нём.


 Пока не угадано.

----------


## Скрытик

> http://rutube.ru/tracks/3561545.htmlПросто посмотрите,господа....Это Одесса,кинохроника 1935год


  Ну и зачем постить то, что уже давно все посмотрели?

----------


## Antique

> Ну и зачем постить то, что уже давно все посмотрели?


 Причём не в той теме... )

----------


## Дедушка Ау

По-моему это здание находится по Троицкой...между Екатерининской и Ришельевской

----------


## Namidiol

44?

28?

(методом исключения осталось около десяти домов, которые я совсем не помню :smileflag: )

----------


## osip

Если предположить, что здание бывшего греческого мужского училища, ныне ГКБ №5 перекрашено из серого в радикальный белый, то – Троицкая, 37.

----------


## Antique

пока все варианты не верны, делаю небольшую подсказку: VHana была наиболее близка к отгадке, когда говорила про Канатную.

----------


## Milkaway

Ищите двух-трех этажный дом - стиль строгий модерн. предположительно недавно покрашенное админ.здание или магазин. возможно квартал между Пушкинской и Осипова....к сожалению не могу припомнить - там есть два дома....удачи

----------


## Artemisia

Троицкая, 11а?

----------


## Antique

> Троицкая, 11а?


 пока не угадали )

----------


## Artemisia

Троицкая, 11?  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Троицкая, 11?


 таки нет )

----------


## Artemisia

Поищем напротив)))
Троицкая, 8?

----------


## VHana

Точно! - это номер 8 над магазином BMD

----------


## Antique

> Поищем напротив)))
> Троицкая, 8?


 Правильно! Именно это здание. Оно судя по всему сильно пострадало в войну, слева от него до карантинной всё было разрушено. И теперь здание практически без декора, разве что сохранились загаданные консоли балкона. По справочнику "Вся Одесса" в 1910-х годах принадлежало Н.И. Кацковской.

----------


## Milkaway

А может это Троицкая,5 - доходный дом конца ХІХ - с реконструкцией Минкуса в  начале ХХ.....

----------


## Milkaway

Извините за болтовню, но не могу не спросить...а что было раньше на углу Троицкой, 8 и Канатной,38....пустопорожнее место, садик или маленький домик...буду премного благодарна....

----------


## Politmaker

Точно не в курсе, но для садика места маловато, как мне кажется, домик наверное, а может вообще и не то, и не другое.

----------


## Milkaway

Да, да, я знаю, что мне щас скажут, что это уже когда-то было...но...алкогольная тематика - вне времени. Актуальна всегда. Особенно сейчас в ,,лютые морозы,,. ... Загадка, скорее не загадка, а напоминание...
и еще вопрос к ,,знатокам темы,, - какие события, на ваш взгляд, повлияли на присвоение дому такого статуса...  вот настоящая загадка. Приятного отгадывания

----------


## Trs

Маяковского, 8. Было много раз.

----------


## Milkaway

> Маяковского, 8. Было много раз.


 
Абсолютно точно...Спасибо, что не били.... а какова история таблички - принимаются все возможные варианты....

----------


## sas6a

> Абсолютно точно...Спасибо, что не били.... а какова история таблички - принимаются все возможные варианты....


 ТАБЛИЧКУ СДЕЛАЛ САША ТИМКОВ ,ЖИТЕЛЬ ЭТОГО ДОМА. ТАБЛИЧКА ЛОПНУЛА ЕЩЕ В ПЕЧКЕ. ОШИБКА В СЛОВЕ ТРЕЗВЕННИКОВ.

----------


## Milkaway

> ТАБЛИЧКУ СДЕЛАЛ САША ТИМКОВ ,ЖИТЕЛЬ ЭТОГО ДОМА. ТАБЛИЧКА ЛОПНУЛА ЕЩЕ В ПЕЧКЕ. ОШИБКА В СЛОВЕ ТРЕЗВЕННИКОВ.


 Ой, спасибо - а можно подробности....не он ли тот художник-скульптор, о котором мне поведал один фотограф, большой любитель истории и тонкий ценитель бодрящих душу напитков, рассказывая душещипательную историю-легеду происхождения этой таблички. Буду весьма признательна...

----------


## Milkaway

> ТАБЛИЧКУ СДЕЛАЛ САША ТИМКОВ ,ЖИТЕЛЬ ЭТОГО ДОМА. ТАБЛИЧКА ЛОПНУЛА ЕЩЕ В ПЕЧКЕ. ОШИБКА В СЛОВЕ ТРЕЗВЕННИКОВ.


 Я СПОКОЙНО НЕ СПЛЮ УЖЕ НЕСКОЛЬКО ДНЕЙ - В КАКОМ ГОДУ САША ТИМКОВ ПОВЕСИЛ ТАБЛИЧКУ...ВОПРОС ЖИЗНИ И СМЕРТИ.....

----------


## Antique

Очередная загадка:

----------


## SaMoVar

Медин?)))

----------


## Milkaway

А не Троицкая ли это угол Екатерининской - там больница или поликлиника? И змея такая - явно советская...

----------


## Antique

> А не Троицкая ли это угол Екатерининской - там больница или поликлиника? И змея такая - явно советская...


  Да, она самая )

----------


## Milkaway

> Да, она самая )


 Ура-а-а-а-а-а-а......теперь буду спать спокойно.

----------


## Antique

Каков адрес дома, детали которого изображены на фрагменте:

----------


## AG-ents

Не иначе как бог торговли изображен !   :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Не иначе как бог торговли изображен !


 Да, Гермес (Меркурий)

----------


## Milkaway

А может Троицкая угол Ришельевской, там тоже есть домик розовенький такой ....

----------


## Namidiol

Большая Арнаутская 58, там есть Гермес

----------


## Antique

Оба варианта не относятся к загаданному зданию.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Смею предположить.что это Преображенская

----------


## Milkaway

А не дом ли Папудова на Соборке,1 ?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Как по мне,то так и есть.Тем более,что в этом доме было огромное зернохранилище и наличие Гермеса весьма символично...

----------


## Antique

Тоже не те здания.

----------


## Namidiol

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Artemisia

Екатериненская?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Базарная или Осипова

----------


## Antique

Всё не то.

----------


## Artemisia

Нежинская?

----------


## Namidiol

Большая Арнаутская?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

склонен предложить Пушкинскую или район Нового рынка

----------


## Kshisya

Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Milkaway

Софиевская?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Может,Канатная даже...

----------


## Milkaway

Ну, хоть намекните, уже можно - время поиска подходит к концу....

----------


## osip

Предположу угловое здание - Б.Арнаутская, 32/Пушкинская, 61. Правда, изображение Гермеса там не замечала, но вот узор характерный.

----------


## Antique

Тоже не подходит.

Итак, подсказка: здание располагается ближе к месту указанного osip'ом.

----------


## Tiroyl

Помойму это софиевская

----------


## Tiroyl

> Оба варианта не относятся к загаданному зданию.


 Как это ? помойму верно...

----------


## Antique

> Как это ? помойму верно...


 Если верно, то почему вы предлагаете Софиевскую улицу?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Не пушкинская/успенская?

----------


## Namidiol

Базарная?

----------


## Antique

Нет нет, не эти улицы )

----------


## Namidiol

Малая Арнаутская?

Осипова?

----------


## Kamin

Большая Арнаутсая угол Лейтенанта Шмидта?

----------


## Kamin

Малая Арнаутская № 57 угол Л. Шмидта?

----------


## Milkaway

М.Арнаутская,59 ?

----------


## VHana

М.Арнаутская 73

----------


## VHana

а может Б. Арнаутская 14? или Осипова 30-32?

----------


## Antique

На данный момент правильного ответа пока не поступило.

----------


## OLESYA T

Канатная/Б. Арнаутская

----------


## Artemisia

Ришельевская?

----------


## Antique

Ришельевская отпадает, данный перекрёсток тоже.

----------


## Artemisia

переулок Ониловой?

----------


## Namidiol

Александровский проспект?

или если в другую сторону шагнуть  Итальянский бульвар?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Есть подозрение,что это район Белинского.Где-то Лермонтовский переулок.Район Парка Шевченко.Лидерсовского бульвара.Где-то в тех краях...

----------


## Antique

Пока все блуждают неподалёку )

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Это Успенская улица?

----------


## VHana

Троицкая? Еврейская?

----------


## SaMoVar

Нечипоренко?

----------


## Турболей



----------


## КАКАО

Может Гефта или переулок Дмитрия Ульянова, Соколовский, Чичерина?)))

----------


## Namidiol

Успенский переулок?

Лейтенанта Шмидта?

а может один из переулков в районе стадиона "Спартак"?

----------


## yakhve

> 


 Это район санатория Куяльник, хороший вид оттуда  :smileflag: 
Но пока старую загадку не отгадали, не стоит добавлять новую

----------


## Antique

> Лейтенанта Шмидта?


 Ищем на Шмидта.

----------


## VHana

Шмидта 16 ?

----------


## Antique

> Шмидта 16 ?


 Да. Вот и отгадана загадка. Почему-то. На Шмидта практически не обращали внимания, хотя улица нисколько не хуже других.

----------


## Namidiol

> Да. Вот и отгадана загадка


 Хотелось бы посмотреть фото здания))))))))))

----------


## Antique

> Хотелось бы посмотреть фото здания))))))))))


 Пожалуйста )
Что характерно, фасад асимметричный, такое редко встречается.

----------


## Antique

Очередная загадка:

----------


## Artemisia

Начну с улицы)))

Канатная?

----------


## феерический

или район пересыпи.

----------


## Shanna

Улица Осипова

----------


## Milkaway

Это действительно декоративный элемент здания... или это электрики и штукатуры креативно ,,поработали,, над кабелями?
Старопортофранковская.

----------


## Kshisya

Пантелеймоновская?

----------


## Antique

> Это действительно декоративный элемент здания... или это электрики и штукатуры креативно ,,поработали,, над кабелями?


 Это задумка автора здания )

Пока никто не отгадал.

----------


## Kshisya

Малая Арнаутская?

----------


## Milkaway

Нежинская?

----------


## Namidiol

Базарная?

----------


## nicto

Приморская?

----------


## Kamin

Маразлиевская?

----------


## constantyn

маловато деталей показано.. нельзя увеличить размера загадки? )) эдак все улицы Одессы перечислят.

----------


## Antique

Ответы пока идут мимо цели.




> маловато деталей показано.. нельзя увеличить размера загадки? )) эдак все улицы Одессы перечислят.


 Показана в общем-то одна деталь которая и загадана. Причём деталь довольно таки примечательна, другое дело, что на неё видимо отгадывающие не обратили внимания (хотя мне кажется что некоторые читатели темы знают где это). Кстати ещё и сутки не прошли. В соответствии с правилами темы подсказку можно давать по истечении суток.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Мне кажется,что это морская тематика.Похоже на морской узел...

----------


## Kshisya

Ланжероновская?

----------


## Milkaway

А может район Отрады - Отрадная, Ясная, Уютная и Морская ...

----------


## Antique

Здание расположено ни в одном из указанных мест.

----------


## yakhve

Водопроводная?
Кстати, сутки уже вот-вот пройдут

----------


## Kshisya

Еврейская?

----------


## constantyn

островидова\артема, фасад школы (не помню номер)

----------


## Antique

Нет, не Еврейская и не школа.

Подсказка:

----------


## Kamin

Похоже эта деталь довольно низко от земли.

----------


## yakhve

Екатерининская?

----------


## nicto

Успенская?

----------


## Milkaway

Пер Чайковского...

----------


## Kshisya

Преображенская?

----------


## VHana

Пироговская?

----------


## Antique

не те улицы. Кстати, узелок расположен на фасаде здания начала ХХ-го века.




> Похоже эта деталь довольно низко от земли.


 Да весьма низко, но выше головы.

----------


## Kshisya

Проспект Шевченко?

----------


## Milkaway

Лермонтовский пер.?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Рассказывайте где это...не томите...

----------


## lanos7

Мне кажется, что это в районе староконного или мельниц.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Водопроводная?

----------


## nicto

Пантелеймоновская?

----------


## Namidiol

Новосельского?

----------


## Trs

Кузнечная, 54?

----------


## Milkaway

И где ж таких ,,кренделей,, накручено? ... эти полосочки мне явно встречались... Может  на Бунина,17

----------


## Namidiol

Троицкая?

----------


## Richard_I

Княжеская?

----------


## Antique

> Новосельского?


 а вот это уже интересно )

----------


## Namidiol

> а вот это уже интересно )


 И насколько это интересно?))))))))))

Наугад - Новосельского 94?

----------


## Antique

> И насколько это интересно?))))))))))
> 
> Наугад - Новосельского 94?


 Интересно намного белее чем иные улицы ) 

Только это не новосельского, 94. Здание под №94, кстати построено в 1920-х годах )

----------


## svetik2305

на ленпосе нет таких домов

----------


## Namidiol

> Интересно намного более чем иные улицы ) 
> 
> Только это не новосельского, 94. Здание под №94, кстати построено в 1920-х годах )


 1920-е годы - это начало ХХ-го века)))

Т.е. это не Новосельского, а где-то рядом?

----------


## Milkaway

Новосельского угол Толстого?

----------


## Kshisya

Новосельского 97!

----------


## Antique

> Новосельского 97!


 Поздравляю победителя! )

Да, это дом Н. Талисмана, 1904-1905 гг.




> 1920-е годы - это начало ХХ-го века)))


 Начало - максимум два десятилетия. 20-е подпадают по формурировки первая четверть, первая треть, межвоенный период.

----------


## Milkaway

Да, таки это там...только вот элемент в загадке на сером фоне, тогда как сам дом в основном покрашен в беж, за исключением небольшой серой части, что и ввело в заблуждение....

----------


## Antique

> Да, таки это там...только вот элемент в загадке на сером фоне, тогда как сам дом в основном покрашен в беж, за исключением небольшой серой части, что и ввело в заблуждение....


 Зависит от условий освещения, охра при пасмурной погоде переходит в серый.

----------


## Kshisya

Где? :smileflag:  Название улицы и № дома?

 

Р.S. Прошу прощение за качество фото...

----------


## Artemisia

Начну тыкать пальцем в улицы)))

Пушкинская?

----------


## constantyn

Преображенская

----------


## Kshisya

Нет! Все не то!

----------


## Namidiol

Пантелеймоновская 28?

или Пастера 31?

----------


## VHana

Софиевская

----------


## Kshisya

> Пантелеймоновская?
> 
> или Пастера?


 Вообще то ж по одному названию пишется?! :smileflag: 

Пастера! №?

----------


## Namidiol

Пастера 31?

----------


## Kshisya

> Пастера 31?


 Да!!! 


Может кто то, еще чего нибудь загадает...

----------


## Namidiol

На фасаде какого здания находится эта лепка?

----------


## Kshisya

Такс, начнем пожалуй с -  Софиевской? :smileflag:

----------


## Namidiol

> Такс, начнем пожалуй с -  Софиевской?


 Холодно)))

----------


## Antique

Лечебница "Санитас", Белинского ул., 13

----------


## Kshisya

> Лечебница "Санитас", Белинского ул., 13


 Точно!Antique поздравляю! Каждый день мимо проезжаю, от невнимательная!

----------


## Namidiol

> Лечебница "Санитас", Белинского ул., 13


 Правильно.

----------


## Namidiol

Сосуды.
Назовите адреса этих сосудов?

1.  2.  3.  4. 

P.S. Прошу прощения за качество фото (не всегда хожу с фотоаппаратом)

----------


## Kshisya

-№3-Екатерининская 55

----------


## Namidiol

> -№3-Екатерининская 55


 Правильно

----------


## Milkaway

четветрая ваза - в Лермонтовском санатории

----------


## Namidiol

> четветрая ваза - в Лермонтовском санатории


 Нет.
Не исключено, что там есть похожая (в Лермонтовском санатории не была - не знаю).

----------


## Namidiol

Никто загадку не гадает(((((((
Почему? Не понятно.

Подсказка:
Загаданные сосуды находятся недалеко друг от друга.


P.S. Немного обидно.

----------


## Antique

> Никто загадку не гадает(((((((
> Почему? Не понятно.


  Я, например, не могу вспомнить ни одной.

----------


## Kamin

Ваза №1 это Дерибасовская № 22

----------


## Namidiol

> Я, например, не могу вспомнить ни одной.


 А наугад -  пальцем в небо?

----------


## Kamin

№ 2 это по моему Преображенская № 37

----------


## Namidiol

> Ваза №1 это Дерибасовская № 22


 Эта ваза сфотографирована в другом месте.

----------


## Namidiol

> № 2 это по моему Преображенская № 37


 
Правильно.

 

P.S. Осталось угадать №1 и №4)))

----------


## Kamin

Есть еще такая ваза вначале ул. Преображенской по нечетной стороне.

----------


## Kshisya

> А наугад -  пальцем в небо?


  Может по улицам сначала, а потом номера добьем? Если не против, а то интересно, но сложновато... :smileflag:

----------


## Namidiol

> Может по улицам сначала, а потом номера добьем? Если не против, а то интересно, но сложновато...


 Я же не против.

Еще одна подсказочка: фото сделаны на разных улицах.

----------


## Kshisya

> Я же не против.
> 
> Еще одна подсказочка: фото сделаны на разных улицах.


 Начнемс  :smileflag: - Тираспольская?

----------


## Antique

> А наугад -  пальцем в небо?


 Слишком долго перебирать. Я 4-й где-то видел, но я не помню где. Не на доме ли Гринберга на Жуковского, 19 - Ришельевской?

----------


## Namidiol

> Начнемс - Тираспольская?


 Правильно.

Желательно - номер вазы указать)))))))))

----------


## Kshisya

№4 - Щепной переулок,4 :smileflag:

----------


## Namidiol

> №4 - Щепной переулок,4


 Правильно.

Хотя не понятно к какому дому относится эта ваза к Щепному переулку 4 или Тираспольская 23?)

----------


## Kshisya

> Правильно.
> 
> Желательно - номер вазы указать)))))))))


 №1 - может Тираспольская 91?

----------


## Namidiol

> Еще одна подсказочка: фото сделаны на разных улицах.


 


> Начнемс - Тираспольская?


 


> Правильно.


 Имелась в виду ваза №4 со спорным адресом




> №1 - может Тираспольская 91?


 Поэтому нет)))))


*P.S. Осталась ваза № 1*

----------


## Namidiol

> Слишком долго перебирать. Я 4-й где-то видел, но я не помню где. Не на доме ли Гринберга на Жуковского, 19 - Ришельевской?


 Ищем дальше.

----------


## Antique

Может улица Новосельского?

----------


## Kshisya

Нежинская?

----------


## Namidiol

> Может улица Новосельского?


 


> Нежинская?


 Все не там

----------


## Kshisya

Троицкая?

----------


## Namidiol

> Троицкая?


 Нет.

Подсказочка: улица здесь упоминалась, но номер был указан неверно))))

----------


## Kshisya

> Нет.
> 
> Подсказочка: улица здесь упоминалась, но номер был указан неверно))))


 Дерибасовская?!

----------


## Namidiol

> Дерибасовская?!


 Нет.

----------


## Kshisya

Namidol, я конечно извиняюсь, но смотрите -               

 

на этом здании вазы один в один, как загаданная 
ваза №1( при увеличении хорошо видны одинаковые "рожицы")), но это Дерибасовская №22, может Kamin, был не так уж и не прав?! Я совершенно не хочу, Вас обидеть, просто пару раз так сама попадала :smileflag: , или просто это два здания с одинаковыми вазами)))...

----------


## yakhve

Ришельевская, 3?

----------


## Namidiol

> Namidol, я конечно извиняюсь, но  на этом здании вазы один в один, как загаданная 
> ваза №1( при увеличении хорошо видны одинаковые "рожицы")), но это Дерибасовская №22, может Kamin, был не так уж и не прав?! Я совершенно не хочу, Вас обидеть, просто пару раз так сама попадала, или просто это два здания с одинаковыми вазами)))...


 Даю фрагмент больше, чтобы доказать что это другое здание






> Ришельевская, 3?


 Нет.

----------


## Kshisya

> Даю фрагмент больше, чтобы доказать что это другое здание


 Еще раз прошу прощение, значит здания с одинаковыми вазами...

----------


## VHana

Жуковского ?

----------


## Kamin

Жуковского  четная сторона

----------


## yakhve

Жуковского, 14

----------


## VHana

> Жуковского, 14


 Точно! Это оно !!!

----------


## Namidiol

> Жуковского, 14


 Правильно

----------


## Namidiol

Назовите адрес здания с такой лепкой

----------


## Kamin

Мясоедовская

----------


## Namidiol

> Мясоедовская


 Нет

----------


## Milkaway

Селекционный институт.

----------


## Namidiol

> Селекционный институт.


 Нет.

P.S. Когда загадывают "сталинку" - всегда в вариантах ответа Селекционный институт. Мне аж интересно как это здание выглядит - ни разу его не видела)))
У кого есть фото, пожалуйста, скиньте в личку.

----------


## Kamin

Канатная

----------


## Namidiol

> Канатная


 Не там.

----------


## Antique

Черноморского казачества, 12?

----------


## Namidiol

> Черноморского казачества, 12?


 Правильно.

----------


## mlch

> Нет.
> 
> P.S. Когда загадывают "сталинку" - всегда в вариантах ответа Селекционный институт. Мне аж интересно как это здание выглядит - ни разу его не видела)))
> У кого есть фото, пожалуйста, скиньте в личку.


 Ну вот, например.

----------


## Namidiol

Аграфы - 2

Укажите адреса зданий с этими аграфами:

1   2   3

----------


## Antique

Допустим центральный я знаю, но есть вопросы на счёт краснокирпичного здания. Оно, случаем, не на Молаванке?

----------


## Namidiol

> есть вопросы на счёт краснокирпичного здания. Оно, случаем, не на Молаванке?


 
 Если я правильно знаю, где находится Молдаванка, то нет)))

----------


## Antique

> Если я правильно знаю, где находится Молдаванка, то нет)))


  А, я теперь понял где это, действительно в центре, хотя и несколько поодаль. Эти элементы не легко разглядеть )

----------


## Milkaway

Аграф на кирпичной стене - Старопортофранковская,95.

----------


## Namidiol

> Аграф на кирпичной стене - Старопортофранковская,95.


 Нет, он  был сфотографирован в другом месте.

----------


## Antique

> Аграф на кирпичной стене - Старопортофранковская,95.


 Если я не ошибаюсь, то по 95-му номеру нет ничего подобного.

----------


## Milkaway

> Нет, он  был сфотографирован в другом месте.


 А по виду - один в один...можете проверить по Яндекс-карте города...
По ДубльГису этот же кирпичный дом обозначен как 99.

----------


## Antique

> А по виду - один в один...можете проверить по Яндекс-карте города...


 Я о том, что по данному адресу только небольшой бесстилевой дом и флигель во дворе.

----------


## Antique

> А по виду - один в один...можете проверить по Яндекс-карте города...
> По ДубльГису этот же кирпичный дом обозначен как 99.


  На Яндекс картах не всегда обозначен верный адрес. Во многих случаях происходит смещение. Краснокирпичный дом имеет именно 97-й номер.

Да в 99-м аграф аналогичный, но я думаю, что загадано было другое здание.

----------


## VHana

1-Успенская 34
2-Осипова 6 (в окошко посмотрела - похоже оно)

----------


## VHana

3- может-Большая Арнаутская 10

----------


## Namidiol

Простите за долгое молчание, не было интернета под рукой))




> А по виду - один в один...можете проверить по Яндекс-карте города...
> По ДубльГису этот же кирпичный дом обозначен как 99.


 Яндекс- карта Вас подвела, я смотрю по ДубльГису. 




> Я о том, что по данному адресу только небольшой бесстилевой дом и флигель во дворе.


 


> Да в 99-м аграф аналогичный, но я думаю, что загадано было другое здание.


 Здесь Вы ошибаетесь,  аграф № 3 -  действительно Старопорторанковская 99)))





> 1-Успенская 34
> 2-Осипова 6 (в окошко посмотрела - похоже оно)


 Вы совершенно правы.




> 3- может-Большая Арнаутская 10


 Нет.

*P.S.* Плюс за аграф № 3 получают Milkaway и Antique

----------


## Antique

> Здесь Вы ошибаетесь,  аграф № 3 -  действительно Старопорторанковская 99)))


 А, я про Большую Арнаутскую, 10 подумал, там тоже такие есть )

----------


## Namidiol

Загадка на скорость)))

----------


## Milkaway

> А, я про Большую Арнаутскую, 10 подумал, там тоже такие есть )


 Там тоже есть - но другие....

----------


## Kamin

Преображенская № 50

----------


## Namidiol

> Преображенская № 50


 Правильно.

----------


## Antique

> Там тоже есть - но другие....


 Может тогда как на Осипова,6? Один архитектор всё-таки. На фасаде имеются две вариации: кольцо с двумя дугами по центре, как мы отгадывали. Вторая же - стержень с аналогичными дугами. У меня самого нет толкового фото, чтобы сравнить детали - возможно и есть некоторые отличия.

----------


## Milkaway

> Может тогда как на Осипова,6? Один архитектор всё-таки. На фасаде имеются две вариации: кольцо с двумя дугами по центре, как мы отгадывали. Вторая же - стержень с аналогичными дугами. У меня самого нет толкового фото, чтобы сравнить детали - возможно и есть некоторые отличия.


 фотки, к сожалению нет ....но мне всегда нравились кирпичные здания - в Одессе их не так много - поэтому всегда обращала на них ,,пристальное внимание,,.
А мимо домика по Б.Арнаутской я часто хожу к родственникам, поэтому детали и запомнились.

----------


## Antique

> фотки, к сожалению нет ....но мне всегда нравились кирпичные здания - в Одессе их не так много - поэтому всегда обращала на них ,,пристальное внимание,,.


 Да, встречаются очень редко, их количество около 50-60 штук в современных границах города.

----------


## Namidiol

Фото вчера в спешке забыла выложить)))

Успенская 34                                                                  
 

  Осипова 6     

 


Старопортофранковская 99

----------


## lanos7

Да уж, вот так смотришь фотки в теме и кажется что в другом городе живешь.

----------


## Namidiol

1.Укажите адрес  здания, на котором расположена эта табличка
2. Кому она посвящена

----------


## Pumik

> 1.Укажите адрес  здания, на котором расположена эта табличка
> 2. Кому она посвящена


 Щепкина, истфак.

----------


## victor.odessa

> 1.Укажите адрес  здания, на котором расположена эта табличка
> 2. Кому она посвящена


 Если это Станко, то Щепкина,12.

----------


## Namidiol

> Щепкина, истфак.


 


> Если это Станко, то Щепкина,12.


 Кому плюсовать, не понятно)))

Правильно. Это Щепкина 12, Исторический факультет, Станко Владимир Никифорович.



P.S. Хожу там часто, только сегодня ее заметила.

----------


## mlch

> Кому плюсовать, не понятно)))


 Плюсуйте обоих.  :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> 1.Укажите адрес  здания, на котором расположена эта табличка
> 2. Кому она посвящена


 Здесь более подробней:  http://odessa-daily.com.ua/component/content/article/116/43300-doska-stanko.html

----------


## Namidiol

> Плюсуйте обоих.


 Это была шутка.
Конечно отплюсовала Pumik и victor.odessa



Еще табличка.

Может таких много, но эту я увидела сегодня и в первый раз.

Где же я ее увидела?

----------


## osip

[QUOTE=Namidiol;26924777]Еще табличка.

QUOTE]

Например, Черновола / Б. Арнаутская (мебельная фабрика)

----------


## Namidiol

> Например, Черновола / Б. Арнаутская (мебельная фабрика)


 Правильно, именно там я ее увидела - Черновола 2

----------


## Joozy

> Правильно, именно там я ее увидела - Черновола 2


 блин. первый раз вот так зашел в тему и точно знал правильный ответ, но опоздал на каких-то 15 часов и 30 минут)

----------


## Namidiol

На фасаде какого здания находится данная лепка?

----------


## КАКАО

Кажется , что и здание и лепка свежие)

----------


## Kamin

Имеется ввиду Садовая № 9. Там недавно сняли строительные леса и открылся фасад после ремонта.

----------


## Namidiol

> Садовая\Дворянская?


 Нет

----------


## Milkaway

Белинского угол Мукачевский пер - ресторация...

----------


## Kamin

Лермонтовский переулок № 9

----------


## Namidiol

> Белинского угол Мукачевский пер - ресторация...


 Если Вы про Белинского 13, так нет.




> Лермонтовский переулок № 9


 Нет, не там.
В Лермонтовском переулке никогда не была.

----------


## Milkaway

,,Наполеон и Жозефина,, - Успенская,39/1?

----------


## Namidiol

> ,,Наполеон и Жозефина,, - Успенская,39/1?


 Нет

----------


## Kshisya

Канатная 35? (35б)

----------


## Namidiol

> Канатная 35? (35б)


 Нет, не там.

----------


## Antique

> Кажется , что и здание и лепка свежие)


 Здание старое. Дом, кстати, очень красивый - я знаю, где это )

----------


## Milkaway

Здание явно новое - лепнина какая-то не такая...ну нет в ней ощущения ,,старины,, .... это трудно объяснить - может ,,Орфей,,  - пер Чайковского, 9 возле Оперного?

----------


## Namidiol

> Здание старое. Дом, кстати, очень красивый - я знаю, где это )


 


> Здание явно новое - лепнина какая-то не такая...ну нет в ней ощущения ,,старины,, .... это трудно объяснить - может ,,Орфей,,  - пер Чайковского, 9 возле Оперного?


 
 Antique совершенно верно подметил, что здание старое и красивое.

----------


## Namidiol

Подсказка:

Этот лев находится там же

----------


## Kamin

Екатерининская № 2

----------


## Milkaway

> Antique совершенно верно подметил, что здание старое и красивое.


 Ох, уж эти молдаванские ,,реставраторы,, - будем искать...
Может Гаванная, 10.... там тоже старинный красивый фасад слегка новой лепкой испаганили....

----------


## Namidiol

> Екатерининская № 2


 


> Гаванная, 10


 Нет.

----------


## Antique

> Ох, уж эти молдаванские ,,реставраторы,, - будем искать...
> Может Гаванная, 10.... там тоже старинный красивый фасад слегка новой лепкой испаганили....


 Эта лепка тоже очень старая. Она весьма к месту.

----------


## Milkaway

> Эта лепка тоже очень старая. Она весьма к месту.


 За такую ,,реставрацию,, надо руки отрывать... не могли ,,красиво,, щит у льва поправить -все косо и криво....ПОЗОРИЩЕ....

----------


## Antique

> За такую ,,реставрацию,, надо руки отрывать... не могли ,,красиво,, щит у льва поправить -все косо и криво....ПОЗОРИЩЕ....


  Да, Равшаны. Пераоначально лента доходила до края, а они вместо этого ободок по ней прорезали - наверное отпал кусок, а они не провели фотофиксацию.

----------


## VHana

может Еврейская?

----------


## Namidiol

> может Еврейская?


 Нет.

----------


## constantyn

Гостиница "Красная", во дворе, вход с Бунина.

----------


## yakhve

Пантелеймоновская, 28

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Это по-моему возле вокзала....

----------


## Namidiol

> Пантелеймоновская, 28


 Правильно.

----------


## Screech

> Правильно.


 Мы там жили! Наконец-то отреставрировали.Уже лет 10 хотели) А внутри двора крутэлыки изгадили всё.Тот лифт себе сделал(кстати,что весьма удивительно в старом доме),Кто пристройку.

----------


## Namidiol

На фасаде какого здания находится эта лепка?

----------


## Screech

Ришельевская угол Дерибасовская?

----------


## Namidiol

> Ришельевская угол Дерибасовская?


 Нет

----------


## SaMoVar

Жуковского?

----------


## Namidiol

> Жуковского?


 Нет

----------


## Antique

Пушкинская?

----------


## Milkaway

Ришельевская

----------


## Namidiol

> Пушкинская?


 


> Ришельевская


 Нет.

Подсказка: здание находится не совсем в центре.

----------


## Milkaway

Канатная?

----------


## Namidiol

> Канатная?


 Нет, не там.

----------


## Antique

Большая Арнаутская?

----------


## Namidiol

> Большая Арнаутская?


 Нет.
Ищем дальше)))

----------


## Antique

Бунина?

----------


## Namidiol

> Бунина?


 Не там.

См. подсказку выше - "здание находится не совсем в центре"

----------


## Milkaway

Ну, предположим - Пироговская угол Канатной - и ,,не совсем в центре,,....

----------


## Дедушка Ау

это район фонтан...французский бульвар или слободка...вместе с молдованкой...

----------


## Namidiol

> Ну, предположим - Пироговская угол Канатной - и ,,не совсем в центре,,....


 Нет.




> это район фонтан...французский бульвар или слободка...вместе с молдованкой...


 Слишком пространственный ответ)))

----------


## Antique

Семинарская?

----------


## Milkaway

Приморская?

----------


## Kshisya

Французский б-р?

----------


## Milkaway

А может пер. Веры Инбер или Обсерваторный?

----------


## Namidiol

> Семинарская?


 


> Приморская?


 


> Французский б-р?


 


> А может пер. Веры Инбер или Обсерваторный?


 Все не там

----------


## Antique

Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Joozy

> Старопортофранковская?


 ну или на Асташкина, как вариант

----------


## Namidiol

> Старопортофранковская?


 Правильно.

----------


## Antique

> Правильно.


  Тогда возможно, что это Старопортофранковская, 6?

----------


## irina86

В народе называется попа гора

----------


## irina86

В народе это место называют Попа гора

----------


## Milkaway

А может быть Старопортофранковская, 87?

----------


## Namidiol

> Тогда возможно, что это Старопортофранковская, 6?


 Совершенно верно.

  



Интересно, что было на месте пятна на фото №3

----------


## Namidiol

*Аграфы*

Назовите месторасположение этих аграфов:

1.  2. 
3.     4.     5.

----------


## Milkaway

Четвертый аграф - пожарное депо на Старопортофранковской,1

----------


## Milkaway

Первый аграф - Большая Арнаутская,10

----------


## Namidiol

> Четвертый аграф - пожарное депо на Старопортофранковской,1


 


> Первый аграф - Большая Арнаутская,10


 Правильно.

Столько было разговоров про Б. Арнатскую, 10  - не удержалась, сфотографировала и выставила)))

----------


## Milkaway

Посетите Валиховский переулок - там много интересного...

----------


## Milkaway

Второй  - ,,технический,, аграф - Старопортофранковская,99.

----------


## Milkaway

Пятый - возможно ул. Торговая,8....
третий - вариантов нет - на глаза не попадался...

----------


## Namidiol

> Второй  - ,,технический,, аграф - Старопортофранковская,99.


 Правильно.




> Пятый - возможно ул. Торговая,8....
> третий - вариантов нет - на глаза не попадался...


 Это не Торговая 8

Ищем дальше

----------


## Antique

А 5-й - это же та же Большая Арнаутская, 10!

----------


## Milkaway

> А 5-й - это же та же Большая Арнаутская, 10!


 
Да, там есть еще один вид аграфа - они похожи, но мне кажется, что это не одно и то же здание...

----------


## Namidiol

> А 5-й - это же та же Большая Арнаутская, 10!


 
Вы правы.

----------


## Namidiol

Фото домов отгаданных аграфов:

1,5 

2. 

4.

----------


## Namidiol

Осталось угадать месторасположение 3-го аграфа)))

----------


## zloy ded

В районе Известковой по линии20-го трамвая.

----------


## Namidiol

> В районе Известковой по линии20-го трамвая.


 нет

----------


## inborz

Русское Техническое Общество, начало Старопортофранковской

----------


## inborz

4-ая фотография. не заметила предыдущих, извините

----------


## Namidiol

Подсказка

3-й аграф

На фасаде здания имеется разнообразная лепка. 
Находится в достаточно оживленном районе.

----------


## VHana

Преображенская

----------


## Namidiol

> Преображенская


 Нет

----------


## yakhve

Пантелеймоновская?

----------


## Namidiol

> Пантелеймоновская?


 Таки да

----------


## Screech

опять 28?

----------


## Milkaway

Пантелеймоновская,17 - угол Лейтенанта Шмидта.

P.S. Была всегда уверена, что это лепнина, а не крашеный аграф... Но из далека разницу не понять.

----------


## Namidiol

> Пантелеймоновская,17 - угол Лейтенанта Шмидта.


 Правильно.

----------


## Namidiol

Загадка
На фасаде какого здания находится данная лепка?

----------


## Milkaway

О-о-о, и тут уже масоны .... Будем искать ...
Белинского?

----------


## Namidiol

> О-о-о, и тут уже масоны .... Будем искать ...
> Белинского?


 Нет.

А почему масоны?

----------


## yakhve

Русское техническое общество на Старопортофранковской / Пастера

----------


## Milkaway

Циркуль и наугольник - эмблема масонов. Капитель колонны - намек на столбы храма Соломона.
Бывший хозяин дома явно тяготел к братьям-каменщикам...

----------


## Namidiol

> Русское техническое общество на Старопортофранковской / Пастера


 
Такой ответ не принимается.


Уточните Ваш ответ



"Колишне одеське відділення Російського технічного товариства (Одеса)

Будівля Одеського відділення Російського технічного товариства, арх. О.Й. Бернардацці, Е.Я. Меснер, 1892-1894 рр. Охоронний номер: 345/1-Од" (http://wikimapia.org)

----------


## yakhve

Княжеская, 1 по ДубльГИСу

----------


## Namidiol

> Княжеская, 1 по ДубльГИСу


 Это уже лучше.

"Колишня школа одеського відділення Російського технічного товариства (Одеса)

Будівля школи Одеського відділення Російського технічного товариства, арх. С.А. Ландесман, 1902 р. Охоронний номер: 345/2-Од" (http://wikimapia.org)

----------


## Milkaway

А нет ли фото этого элемента вместе с башенкой и металлическим навершием - я думаю, что многим будет интересно рассмотреть композицию вцелом ...

----------


## NoDVa777

> Такой ответ не принимается.
> Уточните Ваш ответ
> "Колишне одеське відділення Російського технічного товариства (Одеса)
> Будівля Одеського відділення Російського технічного товариства, арх. О.Й. Бернардацці, Е.Я. Меснер, 1892-1894 рр. Охоронний номер: 345/1-Од"


 Кто владеет инфой по этому зданию? Кому довелось бывать внутри?

----------


## Namidiol

> А нет ли фото этого элемента вместе с башенкой и металлическим навершием - я думаю, что многим будет интересно рассмотреть композицию вцелом ...


 Все что есть

              ................      




        .....................

----------


## Milkaway

Огромное спасибо за фото. Училась рядом с этим местом, но так подробно разглядеть башенки смогла только на ваших фотографиях ...

----------


## Milkaway

> Кто владеет инфой по этому зданию? Кому довелось бывать внутри?


 Здание Русского Технического Общества - полное название - Одесское Отделение Русского Инженерно-технического Общества  - ООРИТО, опытное производство ФХИ, в начале ХХ века тут размещался первый в мире институт радиологии под руководством С.С. Бурксера. 
По одним данным здание было построено  в 1892-1894 гг., по другим с 1887-1894 гг.
Строил - арх. Бернардацци А.О. по проекту арх. Меснера Э.Я., инж. Чехович П.С.,отделка зала по проекту арх. Шеврембрандта Г.К.

Я помню, что уже в начале восьмидесятых это здание пустовало и было обнесено деревянным забором. Из окна трамвая, когда он по кольцу огибал забор, было видно, что перед входом лежали в беспорядке доски и др. строительный хлам. Но была ли это реконструкция или разбор завалов - не знаю... Говорили, что в здании был пожар ... Много позже, когда я училась рядом, мы с однокурсниками туда лазили, но все было настолько ветхое и загаженое, что далеко никто не решался пробираться. Сейчас там на парапете возле входа по вечерам иногда тусуется неформальный молодняк, а внутри лежбище бомжей...
Вот такая печальная история некогда замечательного здания ...

----------


## Antique

Только на фото загадано совсем не то здание, которое было предложено в качестве отгадки. На фото запечатлено более позднее здание Школы строителей десятников при одесском отделении Императорского русского технического общества. Проектировал здание архитектор С.А. Ландесман, который жил напротив, в доме Швайкевича. Строительными работами руководил архитектор Г.Ф. Лонский. Здание было построено в 1902-м году, сейчас кажется используется Педагогическим университетом. 

У Сергея Котелко в блоге есть хорошее исследование касательно обоих зданий: http://odessa.sergekot.com/IRTO/

Адрес не "Княжеская, 1", а "Княжеская, 1а".

----------


## Namidiol

> Только на фото загадано совсем не то здание, которое было предложено в качестве отгадки.
> 
> Адрес не "Княжеская, 1", а "Княжеская, 1а".


 На wikimapia.org указан адрес Княжеская 1

"Кафедра микробиологии, вирусологии и иммунологии (Одесса)
Одесский Государственный Медицинский Университет (Медин) www.odmu.od.ua/

Бывшая школа одесского технического общества, 1902, арх. Г. Ф. Ланский, С. А. Ландесман, инж. С. В. Орлов

Address: Княжеская ул., 1"

ПО ДубльГИСу - Княжеская 1 а

Кому верить?)))

----------


## Antique

> Address: Княжеская ул., 1"
> 
> ПО ДубльГИСу - Княжеская 1 а
> 
> Кому верить?)))


 А, снова ДубльГис внёс неопределённость. В списке памятников действительно 1 и 1а проставлены наоборот. На здании школы табличка - с номером один, а на ООИРТО вообще нет таблички с номером. Наверное тогда 1 - более верный вариант для школы общества.

----------


## Screech

Моя первая загадка.Уверен отгадаете в первые 30 мин

----------


## Milkaway

Ну, это капитель Воронцовского Дворца ....я так думаю ...

----------


## Kshisya

> Моя первая загадка.Уверен отгадаете в первые 30 мин
> Вложение 3913317


 Ланжероновская 4? :smileflag:

----------


## Richard_I

ул. Софиевская, 5а, Художественный музей?

----------


## Screech

Ланжероновская 4 НЕТ
ул. Софиевская, 5а, Художественный музей НЕТ

----------


## Скрытик

Сабанеев мост?

----------


## Screech

> Сабанеев мост?


 нет )

----------


## Kamin

ул. Екатерининская ?

----------


## Screech

> ул. Екатерининская ?


 нет,через 2 ответа подсказка

----------


## Kamin

ул. Пироговская?

----------


## Screech

> ул. Пироговская?


 нет

----------


## Richard_I

Кинотеатр "Родина"?

----------


## Antique

Пастера?

----------


## Screech

Кинотеатр "Родина"? нет
Пастера?                нет

Как и обещал подсказка- это не центр города

----------


## Antique

> Как и обещал подсказка- это не центр города


  Может быть селекционный Институт на Овидиопольской дороге, 3?

----------


## Screech

> Может быть селекционный Институт на Овидиопольской дороге, 3?


 да),можно точнее что там сейчас?

----------


## Antique

> да),можно точнее что там сейчас?


 Рискую ошибиться, но там сейчас Одесская аграрная биржа.

----------


## Screech

Поздравляю!



> Рискую ошибиться, но там сейчас Одесская аграрная биржа.

----------


## Antique

> Поздравляю!


 Я поначалу предполагал несколько вариантов, так как похожие колонны есть на фасадах некоторых других зданий, но остановился на Бирже, так как её часто упоминали здесь )

----------


## Screech

> Я поначалу предполагал несколько вариантов, так как похожие колонны есть на фасадах некоторых других зданий, но остановился на Бирже, так как её часто упоминали здесь )


 те я не первый кто загадал загадку с колонной биржи?

----------


## Antique

> те я не первый кто загадал загадку с колонной биржи?


 Просто её часто называют в качестве варианта ответа, но обычно загадана не биржа, хотя кажется пару лет назад здание таки 
 загадывали.

----------


## Namidiol

С праздником 8 марта!!!!!!!!!



Загадка:
На фасаде какого здания находятся эти цветы?

----------


## Richard_I

Канатная, 112 Пищевая Академия?

----------


## Namidiol

> Канатная, 112 Пищевая Академия?


 Нет.

----------


## Milkaway

Потолок в подворотне на ул. Гоголя,14?

----------


## SaMoVar

В "Доме писателей" нечто похожее.

----------


## Namidiol

> Потолок в подворотне на ул. Гоголя,14?


 Цветы расположены не на потолке.




> В "Доме писателей" нечто похожее.


 Указывайте пожалуйста, адрес. Ну не могу я все знать.

----------


## yakhve

Возможно, имелся в виду Дом писателей на Даче Ковалевского. А по-моему, эта лепка в самом-самом центре, не так ли? Попробую предположить Екатерининскую.

----------


## Mireille

Это Филармония?

----------


## Mireille



----------


## Namidiol

> 


 Малая Арнаутская 76


P.S. "Одновременно обсуждается только одна загадка, то есть следующая загадка может быть задана после отгадывания предыдущей."

----------


## Namidiol

> Попробую предположить Екатерининскую.


 


> Это Филармония?


 Нет

----------


## Namidiol

Подсказка:
Кроме цветов на фасаде здания есть звезды

----------


## Antique

Еврейская, 54?

----------


## Namidiol

> Еврейская, 54?


 нет

----------


## Antique

Мечникова, 108?

----------


## Namidiol

> Мечникова, 108?


 
Правильно

----------


## Antique

Хм ,неужели я снова отгадал? )

----------


## Kamin

Где у нас ограда с такими цветами?

----------


## Antique

> Где у нас ограда с такими цветами?


 Готическое что-то. Может это ограда из нескольких подобных авторства Моранди? Например на Жуковского у Бродской синагоги?

----------


## Kamin

Нет, это не Жуковского у синагоги. Вы правы, у нас есть несколько мест с подобным литьем.

----------


## Trs

Маралиевская, 24 (или соседние дома)?

----------


## Kamin

Нет, не  Маразливская.

----------


## Kshisya

Французский бульвар?

----------


## Kamin

Нет, не Французский бульвар. Она на уровне глаз (имею ввиду изображенную часть).Удачи  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

Ограда садика Дома учёных - Сабанеев мост.

----------


## Kamin

Нет не она, хотя такая же по рисунку.

----------


## Milkaway

Ну, тогда, наверное оградка у дома на углу Преображенской и Софиевской

----------


## Kamin

Да,  это она, Софиевская № 34

----------


## Milkaway

Ура, отгадала ....

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Расскажите историю этого дома.Там очень красивая парадная...

----------


## Antique

> Расскажите историю этого дома.Там очень красивая парадная...


 Это дом Михаила Дмитриевича Толстого, который приехал в Одессу в 1947-м году и заказал у архитекторов Ф.О. Моранди и Л.Ц. Оттона особняк, который был построен в 1850-м году. В особняке, представляющем внешне обычный многоэтажный дом с левой стороны расположена домовая церковь, которая на фасаде выделена окнами иной формы. С этого представителя семьи Толстых берёт начала Одесская ветка Толстых. Позднее М.Д. Толстой приобрёл особняк на Сабанеевом мосту, известный ныне как Дом учённых. 

Но более известен его сын Михаил Михайлович Толстой, у которого была превосходная коллекция картин, некоторые из которых сейчас можно увидеть в Художественном музее. Также он коллекционировал книги и его библиотека пополнила отдел редких и старинных рукописей в Научной библиотеке им. Горького. Также М.М. Толстой был меценатом, к примеру на его деньги построена и содержалась Станция скорой помощи в Валиховском переулке.

----------


## verda

И ещё в этом дворике есть фонтан, который работал даже относительно недавно...

----------


## Дедушка Ау

по-моему он до сих пор работает...

----------


## Скрытик

Не долго ему осталось работать  Видел проект строительства многоэтажной гостиницы на его месте ((((

----------


## Kshisya

Фасад какого здания украшает эта лепка?

----------


## Milkaway

Неужели Горсовет - на Думской?

----------


## Kshisya

> Неужели Горсовет - на Думской?

----------


## Milkaway

Начало Ришельевской - скверики напротив Оперного

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Не долго ему осталось работать  Видел проект строительства многоэтажной гостиницы на его месте ((((


 Хоть и не по теме...заранее прошу прощения....но не выдумывайте....там не будет никакого строительства,а тем более многоэтажного.Речь шла о рекострукции фасадного здания там где сейчас банк.Вопрос не решен и не разрешен и скорее всего не будет разрешен....еще раз извините,но не ответить не мог...

----------


## Kshisya

> стадион Черноморец?


 Верно!

----------


## Гражданин А.

Дворик, где?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

пироговская?

----------


## Antique

ул. Вячеслава Черновола, 2?

----------


## Milkaway

Дерибасовская,18....

----------


## Screech

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Гражданин А.

Вход в это двор

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Это не Канатная?????

----------


## Antique

Белинского?

----------


## Пушкин

Базарная?

----------


## Гражданин А.

Думаю это Базарная ...

----------


## Пушкин

> Думаю это Базарная ...


 так вы же загадку задаёте, кто победитель?
 - это по моему между Решильевской и Екатерининской

----------


## Antique

Базарная ул., 47

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Базарная ул., 47


 ТОЧНО !!! Победа Мистера Антика !!! 


Следующий дом -

----------


## Antique

> ТОЧНО !!! Победа Мистера Антика !!!


 Всё же засчитайте победу господину Пушкину, пока я писал ответ от определил квартал.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Всё же засчитайте победу господину Пушкину, пока я писал ответ от определил квартал.


 По справедливости = Господину Пушкину + 1 балл & Мистеру Антику + 1 балл

----------


## Гражданин А.

Простенький вопросик ... Где этот дворик?

----------


## Screech

Богдана Хмельницкого/Степовая?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Богдана Хмельницкого/Степовая?


 нета ...

----------


## Гражданин А.

Ближе к Вокзалу ...

----------


## taylex

Хорошее фото  :smileflag: 
Это так, замечание вне конкурса.

----------


## феерический

Пантелеймоновская?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Пантелеймоновская?


 уже близко ... но не то

----------


## Пушкин

> По справедливости = Господину Пушкину + 1 балл & Мистеру Антику + 1 балл


  И гиде мой балл?)))

----------


## Гражданин А.

> И гиде мой балл?)))


 уже нажал ...
Вот подсказка. Следующий дворик, т.е. если пройти по улице от вокзала

----------


## феерический

Л.Шмидта? Или немного не в ту сторону?

----------


## Antique

Рищельевская, 61?

----------


## Гражданин А.

Не Шмдт и не Ршл ...

----------


## феерический

Район Старосенной площади?

----------


## VHana

Канатная

----------


## Joozy

Черновола может быть?

----------


## Joozy

> Канатная


 или Канатный переулок

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Канатная


 ну-ну ..... а номер

----------


## феерический

> ну-ну ..... а номер


 69-78

----------


## VHana

где-то в районе Арнаутских...

----------


## VHana

может 64

----------


## Antique

Канатная, 64?

----------


## Гражданин А.

Канатная 64-62, кто же Победил ? Сообщайте своё мнение ...
Думаю Мадам Хана +2 и Мистер Антик +1

----------


## Гражданин А.

Где такое чудо есть -


кстати присоединяйтесь к новой Теме -
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1313297

----------


## Joozy

не Еврейская часом?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> не Еврейская часом?


 Не обижайте Еврей-ю

----------


## Antique

Наверное это Молдаванка, например Богдана Хмельницкого.

----------


## Гражданин А.

Молдаванка ... да, но не Б.Х.

----------


## Joozy

> Не обижайте Еврей-ю


 да, я как-то тоже сразу подумал что погорячился, но уже было слишком поздно))
а может быть это одна из улиц, примыкающих к Комсомольской?

----------


## Kamin

Степовая?

----------


## Videlicit

наверно в районе автовокзала

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Это или Болгарская или Мясоедовская...

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Ленинградская 44 , с подсказки Videlicit

----------


## Гражданин А.

Молодца !!!
Дядя Коля +2, товарищ Види +1.

----------


## Гражданин А.

Лёгенькая загадочка ... где этот дворик?

----------


## SaMoVar

Район площади Толстого?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Район площади Толстого?


 пока холодно ...

----------


## феерический

Колонтаевская.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Колонтаевская.


 Вам +, а номер ?

----------


## феерический

21й

----------


## Гражданин А.

> 21й


 нетушки

----------


## Trs

19-й. Известен тем, что там снимали «Ликвидацию». Он?

----------


## osip

№69

----------


## Kamin

№ 44

----------


## Videlicit

Это возле автовокзала 69-71

----------


## Дедушка Ау

по-моему это 71 номер...

----------


## Гражданин А.

Фото Ответ -

+ Получают 
- Сэр Феерический - улица
- Мадам Осип - номер дома

----------


## Гражданин А.

Для разминочки на сегодня, думаю быстро ответите -

----------


## yakhve

Базарная?

----------


## Гражданин А.

Базарка ... холодно

----------


## феерический

Софиевская?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Софиевская?


 нет .... холодно

----------


## Гражданин А.

Вот для помощи ... полный вид

----------


## феерический

Район нового рынка?

----------


## NoDVa777

Конная

----------


## Antique

Жуковского?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Нежинская?

----------


## Antique

Коблевская ул., 9?

----------


## osip

Переулок Чайковского, 14

----------


## Гражданин А.

Блин - Н.Р. и Кон .... Очень Холодно, Брррррр ....

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Переулок Чайковского, 14


 Мадам Осип только 16,  
С Победой !!! Ура !!!
+1

----------


## osip

Спасибо, но терзают сомнения, что с номером ошиблась. Это не 16?

----------


## Videlicit

Удивительно, что это прямо рядом с оперным, 14 или 16  это рядом

----------


## Гражданин А.

"Поработайте" на выходных, где это -

----------


## Black_Shef

> "Поработайте" на выходных, где это -


 Пастера, 19 ?

----------


## Videlicit

Такое может быть только в "старых" районах цента, где не было перестроек начала ХХ века. 
Раньше такое было в районе Греческой, Александр. проспекта, Екатерининской, Успенской, Базарной ...

----------


## Kamin

В Малом переулке (Маяковского), Некрасова  есть похожие и выкрашены также в синий цвет!

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Это Базарная?

----------


## verda

Греческая, 25?

----------


## Анель

Преображенская- Горсад был похожий, но с тех пор как там ресторан( как-то заглядывала, хотела подруге- москвичке показать), колодец исчез. Или плохо смотрела? Но там состояние получше было.

----------


## Videlicit

Такой колодец есть на Дерибасовской 3, где памятник "Эсперантисту" ... но на фото другой двор.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Такой колодец есть на Дерибасовской 3, где памятник "Эсперантисту" ... но на фото другой двор.


 а еще там был памятник Ленину...хотя возможно,что в 1 номере был

----------


## verda

Памятника Ленину на Дерибасовской 3 никогда не было; памятник Заменгофу как раз стоял на бывшем колодце (но не пузатом, а цилиндрическом). Несколько лет назад Управление охраны памятников сняло остатки колодца и сделало памятнику нормальный постамент.

----------


## NoDVa777

> Пастера, 19 ?


 На Пастера 19 колодец белого цвета, да и лестниц никаких нет.

----------


## NoDVa777

Нашел статейку в нете Памятник Дельфину.
Кто знает, в каком номере он стоит?

----------


## Скрытик

Торговая 3.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Коблевская?

----------


## NoDVa777

> Торговая 3.


 Именно)

----------


## Скрытик

Предыдущую еще не отгадали. Не нарушай )))

----------


## Videlicit

ждём ответа на колодец ...

----------


## Скрытик

Нежинская?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

По поводу колодца..речь идет скорее всего о кварталах так называемого не сверхпрестижного центра..улицы Спиридоновская,Дегтярная,Челюскинцев,Асташкина,Тол  стого,пер Попова...Возможно,что Тираспольская или кварталы смежные с ними,но ближе к молдаванке...вот в тут сторону...

----------


## Black_Shef

Нежинская, 53 ?

----------


## Гражданин А.

Народ, даю подсказку по колодцы ... это вход в этот двор -

----------


## yakhve

Пантелеймоновская?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Пантелеймоновская?


 Нет ... холодно.

----------


## Antique

Старопортофранковская?

----------


## osip

Возможно, Успенская

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Старопортофранковская?


 Нет .... зима

----------


## Гражданин А.

Если народ решит "сдаватся", то всем сообщу "Где эта Улица, где этот Дом ..."

----------


## yakhve

так неинтересно  :smileflag:  хорошая загадка, давайте вторую подсказку!  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

Переулок Некрасова?

----------


## феерический

Лазарева.

----------


## Гражданин А.

Некрасова и Лазарёва .... холодно очень

----------


## Antique

> Некрасова и Лазарёва .... холодно очень


 И снова Молдаванка?

----------


## Пушкин

Заславского, Треугольный переулок?

----------


## Ellsara

Дегтярная угол Спиридоновской?

----------


## Гражданин А.

Не молдаванка ... 
Это в "классическом квадрате" -Цент города

----------


## xifedor

Может, Греческая? В 23 номере, если номер не путаю, (между Ришельевской и Екатерининской) похожий дворик.

----------


## Гражданин А.

Даю наколку ... место недолеко от Храма (т.е. церкви)

----------


## yakhve

Троицкая?

----------


## Antique

Такие загадки трудны для отгадывания, так как дворов тысячи, а удаётся посетить только единицы. К тому-же их сложно запомнить.

----------


## Videlicit

> Такие загадки трудны для отгадывания, так как дворов тысячи, а удаётся посетить только единицы. К тому-же их сложно запомнить.


 ну ты и загнул-тысячи, это наверно один из немногих дворов с колодцем, таких двориков может 3-5 не больше, такие места надо охранять, как памятники (достопримечательности) города, такие дворики это и есть визитная карточка нашего любимой Одессы.
Я думаю это место, где то в квадрате Преображенская, Екатерининская, Базарная, Успенская ...

----------


## NoDVa777

Двориков с колодцами не 3-5, а больше. Только на Пастера их 3-5 (в №19 - 2 шт, в №46 и т.д.). На Некрасова 3/5 - три колодца (!), Некрасова 8/10 - 2 шт. На Асташкина 23 есть колодец. На Маразлиевской 14-А есть колодец. На Гоголя 6 и 9 есть колодцы. Если не ошибаюсь, на Преображенской 6 и на Дерибасовской 3 тоже. О колодце на Приморском бульваре и говорить не приходится.

----------


## Antique

> ну ты и загнул-тысячи, это наверно один из немногих дворов с колодцем


 С колодцем, без колодцев - не такая большая разница. Как правильно подметил NoDVa777, колодцев не так и мало, хотя они и не в каждом дворе имеются. Ещё есть на Нежинской, на Преображенской, Бунина....если прочесать тысячи дворов, то разумеется найдётся и загаданный.

----------


## Скрытик

> ну ты и загнул-тысячи, это наверно один из немногих дворов с колодцем, таких двориков может 3-5 не больше


 Это не так. Только на Гоголя 5 двориков с колодцами.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

ну,похоже Спиридоновская или Екатерининская...

----------


## Videlicit

ну может не 5, а 15 реальных, но не 1000-же

----------


## Дедушка Ау

а ответа всё нет...

----------


## Гражданин А.

Внимание, Сообщаю место -
Дворик на Успенской, 62 ...

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Внимание, Сообщаю место -
> Дворик на Успенской, 62 ...


 Ну,называли же Успенскую...вЫ ПРОМОЛЧАЛИ...ЧТОже Вы путаете?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

два человека об этом упомянули...

----------


## Antique

> ну может не 5, а 15 реальных, но не 1000-же


 Я и не говорил, что в Одессе 1000-и дворов с колодцами, не в этом смысл.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> два человека об этом упомянули...


 Говорили приблизительный район поиска между улиц, а точно улицу не писали.

----------


## osip

Улица названа была. Но если отвечать только на выборочные посты, то, конечно, интригу держать можно долго.




> Возможно, Успенская

----------


## Гражданин А.

Простите если обидел, учту замечания ...
Для реабилитации, простой вопросик.
Где эти ворота?

----------


## Videlicit

Решётка, надо вспомнить, где этот двор ...

----------


## Antique

> Простите если обидел, учту замечания ...
> Для реабилитации, простой вопросик.
> Где эти ворота?


 Бунина ул., 25

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Бунина ул., 25


 Мистер Антик на Высоте, опять Победа +1 !!!

----------


## Гражданин А.

"Красивый" домик, где он находится?

----------


## NoDVa777

Торговая/Ушинского

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Торговая/Ушинского


 Тов. Нодва +1 ...

----------


## Гражданин А.

Кто скажет, где эта улица ?

----------


## КАКАО

Ватутина ?

----------


## Antique

Вознесенская улица?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Ватутина ?


 Верно, Синьёрите КАКАО +1

----------


## Гражданин А.

Где эта знаменитая парадная?

----------


## VHana

может Пушкинская 5

----------


## VHana

Базарная?
Во всяком случае что-то очень-очень знакомое!

----------


## Гражданин А.

Пушкинская и Базарная .... нетушки

----------


## Antique

Ришельевская, 15?

----------


## Гражданин А.

Мистер Антик +1, только 17 ...

и

и

----------


## Гражданин А.

Улица ? Думаю до завтра не ответите ...

----------


## Пушкин

Ребята извините что нарушаю правила - никого не хочу обидеть, но давайте поменяем раздающего (загадывающего), однотипность загадок надоела... 
Где? (уже две недели жду что бы загадать)

----------


## Darli

_Гражданин_
Адмирала Лазарева

----------


## VHana

Пушкин - вид с Успенской на Маразлиевскую

----------


## Гражданин А.

> _Гражданин_
> Адмирала Лазарева


 Миссис Дарли +1 ...

----------


## Screech

> Ребята извините что нарушаю правила - никого не хочу обидеть, но давайте поменяем раздающего (загадывающего), однотипность загадок надоела... 
> Где? (уже две недели жду что бы загадать)


 Вид на дом на углу Отрадной/Ясная

----------


## Пушкин

VHana + таки да.

----------


## Пушкин

Где такая "голубятня"? Что бы полегче было, эркерок рядом с того же дома. :smileflag:

----------


## Trs

Павловские дома?

----------


## yakhve

Канатная, 81, корпус 6

----------


## Пушкин

yakhve +

----------


## Пушкин

Где?

----------


## Antique

> Где?


 Не дом ли Руссова на Софиевской, 21?

----------


## Пушкин

> Не дом ли Руссова на Софиевской, 21?


  нет

----------


## Videlicit

Канатная или Маразлиевская

----------


## Antique

> нет


 То есть я имел ввиду Садовую, 21. Таки не он?

----------


## Пушкин

нет

----------


## inborz

Дом Фальц-Фейна на Гоголя. Во втором дворе, справа.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Дом Фальц-Фейна на Гоголя. Во втором дворе, справа.


 Точно, так +1 от всех нас !

----------


## Гражданин А.

Это опять Я,
Даю загаду - Где эти Одины ?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Ленина-Греческая

----------


## Гражданин А.

Только Ришельевская-Жуковского
Быстро, как ... +1 Вам.

----------


## Пушкин

> Дом Фальц-Фейна на Гоголя. Во втором дворе, справа.


  Так и да, узнаю наших!!!

----------


## Videlicit

Я тоже хочу поучаствовать.
Где это место в городе?

----------


## Гражданин А.

это "колхоз" под Одессой наверно

----------


## Artemisia

На заднем плане высотка.
Может, Слободка?

----------


## Tancovschitsa

А мне кажется это Таирово, где-то в районе Левитана.

Всем здрасте!

----------


## yakhve

возможно, это Скидановская / Скидановский спуск

----------


## Nevzra4nyi

Слободка район суконки?

----------


## victor.odessa

Это может быть и в Лузановке тоже.

----------


## Скрытик

Мне тоже кажется Лузановка. Высотка напротив автостоянки.

----------


## Гражданин А.

Высотка необычная, на харьковку и сотовую не похожа, может "литьё" на фонтанской ...
щас пробью по гугл-земля

----------


## Nevzra4nyi

Возле автовокзала , Сахарный

----------


## Гражданин А.

похоже на фавелы в районе ипподрома

----------


## Nevzra4nyi

> Я тоже хочу поучаствовать.
> Где это место в городе?
> Вложение 4045278


 Дом Роберто Карлоса в Махачкале :smileflag:

----------


## СтрекоZka

может, возле Ипподрома- там есть такие дворики, в р-не 4 ст Фонтана...

----------


## Гражданин А.

> может, возле Ипподрома- там есть такие дворики, в р-не 4 ст Фонтана...


 я о том же, там есть трущобный островок

----------


## Videlicit

Угадали, это домики справа от въезда в Ипподром.

----------


## Гражданин А.

Где такая звёзда ?

----------


## феерический

Пл.10го апреля.

----------


## Гражданин А.

нета ...

----------


## Гражданин А.

даю подсказу

----------


## Maksy

Базарная, 106

----------


## Гражданин А.

Макси-ку +1, это здание бывшего Гидромет

----------


## Гражданин А.

Где такой дворик?

----------


## NoDVa777

Самое начало Пастера, дом. №1 и 3

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Самое начало Пастера, дом. №1 и 3


 холодно ... очень

----------


## Milkaway

ул. Колонтаевская - ближе к Автовокзалу ....48?

----------


## Гражданин А.

Верно, только 54 ... вам плюсик!
Вид этого дворика -

----------


## Гражданин А.

Из свеженьких фото, хороший домик, где он?

----------


## феерический

Белинского?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Белинского?


 холод ... арктический

----------


## феерический

Тогда есть еще догадка отностительно Мясоедовской или вообще районе Б.Хмельницкого.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Тогда есть еще догадка отностительно Мясоедовской или вообще районе Б.Хмельницкого.


 холодненько ...

----------


## Antique

Слободка?

----------


## Milkaway

Косвенная - где-то возле Староконки....

----------


## Гражданин А.

не молдаванка ...
Даю подсказу

----------


## феерический

Троицкая.

----------


## Milkaway

Базарная...

----------


## Antique

Вознесенский переулок, 18.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Вознесенский переулок, 18.


 Мистер Антик на Высоте +1

----------


## Videlicit

ещё есть или свою можно

----------


## Гражданин А.

пока тишна, даю новый Вопрос ... где?

----------


## феерический

Греческая

----------


## Гражданин А.

тёпленько

----------


## феерический

Ну еще Польская тоже крутится...

----------


## Kamin

Греческая угол Леха Качинского

----------


## Гражданин А.

нето ... обратка

----------


## Videlicit

это троицкая или успенская

----------


## Kamin

ул Жуковского?

----------


## Гражданин А.

нет ... теплеет

----------


## Гражданин А.

даю подсказу, вход в этот двор

----------


## TMar

Александровский проспект, 4

----------


## Гражданин А.

Супер, Тётя Мари +1

----------


## Гражданин А.

легенькая загада  .... где дом?

----------


## Antique

> легенькая загада  .... где дом?


  А куда исчезли ветки или вы изменили перспективу в редакторе?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> А куда исчезли ветки или вы изменили перспективу в редакторе?


 ветки на месте, а где место?

----------


## Antique

> ветки на месте, а где место?


 не скажу - может хоть кто-то отгадает не сразу )

----------


## Гражданин А.

> не скажу - может хоть кто-то отгадает не сразу )


 .... будем ждать,

----------


## Milkaway

Ой, это таки да Нежинская,.....домик под номером шестьдесят шесть....

----------


## Гражданин А.

Верно +1 милке

----------


## Гражданин А.

Даю рассклад по ответам на мои загады -
1. 20.03.12  дворик на Базарной, 47
Победа - Мистер Антик и Господин Пушкин
2. 21.03.12 дворик Канатная, 64
Победа - Мадам Хана и Мистер Антик 
3. 21.03.12 - дом на Ленинградской, 44
Победа - Дядя Коля , товарищ Види 
4. 22.03.12 - дворик на Колонтаевской, 69
Победа - Сэр Феерический и Мадам Осип 
5. 23.03.12 - двор в переулке Чайковского, 16
Победа - Мадам Осип 
6. 24.03.12 - двор на Успенской, 62
Победа - Мадам Осип 
7. 28.03.12 - ворота на Бунина, 25
Победа - Мистер Антик 
8. 28.03.12 - дом на Торговой/Ушинского
Победа - Тов. Нодва777
9. 28.03.12 - улица Ватутина
Победа - Синьёрита КАКАО 
10. 28.03.12 - парадная на Решельевской, 17
Победа - Мистер Антик 
11. 28.03.12 - дом на Адмирала Лазарева
Победа - Миссис Дарли
12. 29.03.13 - дом на  Ришельевской/Жуковского
Победа - Инга Заёнц
13. 02.04.12 - дом на Базарной, 106
Победа - мусье Макси
14. 03.04.12 - дворик Колонтаевская, 54
Победа - МилкаВей
14. 04.04.12 - дом Вознесенский переулок, 18
Победа - Мистер Антик 
15. 04.04.12 - двор Александровский проспект, 4 
Победа - Тётя Мари 
16. 06.04.12 - дом на Нежинской, 66
Победа - Мистер Антик и МилкаВей

----------


## Гражданин А.

Пока таблица зачётов:
Мистер Антик - 6 Побед
Мадам Осип - 3 Победы
МилкаВэй - 2 Победы
по 1 Победе - Господин Пушкин, Мадам Хана, Дядя Коля , товарищ Види,  Сэр Феерический,  Тов. Нодва777, Синьёрита КАКАО,  Миссис Дарли, Инга Заёнц, мусье Макси, Тётя Мари.

----------


## Гражданин А.

На выходные задачка ... где это?

----------


## Black_Shef

Дворянская, номер, кажется 26 ?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Дворянская, номер, кажется 26 ?


 нет, холодно

----------


## Milkaway

Чем темнее - тем загадочнее ... Гоголя,9 .....

----------


## феерический

Маразлиевская.

----------


## Videlicit

софиевская или пастера

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Если бы не свет,то арка вполне обычная

----------


## Namidiol

Как-то загадки с дворами немного надоели. 
Уже поднимался вопрос о том, что загадывать  "дворики" в теме не по правилам.

Один-два раза еще простительно, но не на постоянной основе.



P.S. Я по незнакомым дворам не хожу.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Как-то загадки с дворами немного надоели. 
> Уже поднимался вопрос о том, что загадывать  "дворики" в теме не по правилам.
> 
> Один-два раза еще простительно, но не на постоянной основе.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Я по незнакомым дворам не хожу.


 Что тогда загадывать,если все давно разгадано? и все новое-это хорошо забытой старое

----------


## Namidiol

Я не сама это придумала.




> А когда-то в этой теме договаривались не загадывать места по которым редко кто ходит и исключали дворы, Молдованку и Французский Бульвар с Фонтанами.


 И многое еще не загадано и не отгадано.

----------


## taylex

> На выходные задачка ... где это?


 Троицкая 7

А вообще дворы-арки это действительно неинтересно 
Вот если бы скульптуры во дворах, или граффити красивые, то тогда.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Граффити..сегодня есть,а завтра нет...и наоборот...
Очень интересная тема была с фотографиями старых улиц ...или просто каких-то мест в 30-40 50 годы

----------


## Videlicit

Можно тоже загадать, где эти ворота и почему они такие?

----------


## феерический

Так а какой верный ответ про арку?

----------


## Videlicit

> Так а какой верный ответ про арку?


 утром узнаем ...

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> утром узнаем ...


 А сегодня Постный день...

----------


## Гражданин А.

Молодец taylex - Троицкая 7
 Сов Верно +1

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Как-то загадки с дворами немного надоели.  Уже поднимался вопрос о том, что загадывать  "дворики" в теме не по правилам.
> Один-два раза еще простительно, но не на постоянной основе. P.S. Я по незнакомым дворам не хожу.


 Мадам НамиДиол- "Флаг вам в Руки"

----------


## Гражданин А.

По просьбе (приват) Мадам НамиДиол, где этот дом?

----------


## Darli

Садовая, 20

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Садовая, 20


 Лэди Дарли вам +1

----------


## Гражданин А.

Ещё раз для Мадам НамиДиол  ... где этот дом?

----------


## Darli

"Ещё раз для Мадам НамиДиол ... где этот дом?"

уточнение:
-Всем остальным молчать???

----------


## Milkaway

Ой-Вэй ... это же на Соборке .... кажется, Соборная пл,4 ....

----------


## Namidiol

> Ещё раз для Мадам НамиДиол  ... где этот дом?


 Большая просьба не задавать вопросы специально для меня.
И не нужно коверкать мой ник, если хотите меня вспомнить незлым, тихим словом, то пишите в оригинале.

Если я попросила придерживаться правил темы, то не надо на это реагировать таким образом.

P.S. Простите за засорение темы, но  Гражданин А. как-то странно воспринял мое личное сообщение, поэтому пишу здесь.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Ой-Вэй ... это же на Соборке .... кажется, Соборная пл,4 ....


 быстро у вас получается ... +1

----------


## Trs

Виделикет, предположу Нежинскую и заодно напомню о другом негласном правиле, когда-то здесь действовавшем — не загадывать загадки до того, как будут отгаданы предыдущие. Это, в частности, касается загадок, появившихся здесь после сообщения 23209.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Можно тоже загадать, где эти ворота и почему они такие? Вложение 4102075


 Сейчас только одна эта загадка в работе, церковные ворота .... может на Успенской.

----------


## Antique

Наугад: может семинария на Канатной, 99?

----------


## Kshisya

Пантлеймоновская?

----------


## Milkaway

Базарная ...

----------


## Videlicit

> Базарная ...


 Вы угадали ...

Это Базарна 100 номер.
Но почему там такие ворота, кто знает?

----------


## Milkaway

> Вы угадали ...
> Вложение 4109046
> Это Базарна 100 номер.
> Но почему там такие ворота, кто знает?


 ну, если поверить справочнику Пилявского - там было Первое еврейское мужское училище ... возможно именно этим и объясняется такая ,,затейливая,, конструкция ворот ... наверное там водились и первосортные казёнщики .....

----------


## Videlicit

> ну, если поверить справочнику Пилявского - там было Первое еврейское мужское училище ...


 но почему тогда они в крестах ...

----------


## Antique

> но почему тогда они в крестах ...
> Вложение 4109393


 Кресты же там не православные, а кажется мальтиские и могут быть просто элементом декора.

----------


## Namidiol

Загадка Videlicit отгадана, можно загадывать новую.

На фасаде какого здания находится эта лепка:

----------


## Гражданин А.

надо подумать ...

----------


## Milkaway

> но почему тогда они в крестах ...
> Вложение 4109393


 Согласна c Antique - это не православные и не католические кресты, а греческая равносторонняя форма - А вообще крест - это наидревнейший сакральный символ почти во всех культурах. Греческий крест - crux quadrata - самый простой крест, использовался с доисторических времен как символ Бога, Солнца, четырех стихий - символ Мироздания... в раннехристианский период стал символизировать Христа.... В связи с воротами, согласна, что это скорее элемент кованного декора, так как по краям ворот есть еще и витой ,,растительный,, вертикальный орнамент, который символизирует дождь, небесную воду ... 
Мальтийский крест - соединение четырех копий в восьмиконечный крест, каждый конец которого символизирует одну из добродетелей....
Вот примерно как-то так....

----------


## Milkaway

Ришельевская .....

----------


## Namidiol

> Ришельевская .....


 Нет

----------


## Гражданин А.

Маразлиевская

----------


## Omega

> Маразлиевская


 Поддерживаю. Первые номера от Нахимова, но не Куприна.

----------


## Namidiol

> Маразлиевская


 Нет

----------


## VHana

Базарная

----------


## Milkaway

Жуковского ....

----------


## Namidiol

> Базарная


 


> Жуковского ....


 Все не там

----------


## Гражданин А.

Квадрат Жуковского-Канатная-Греческая-Екатерининская

----------


## Namidiol

> Квадрат Жуковского-Канатная-Греческая-Екатерининская


 Нет

----------


## Darli

Мне кажется, что район: Б.Арнаутская или Малая?

----------


## Namidiol

> Мне кажется, что район: Б.Арнаутская или Малая?


 Все рядом, да не очень))

----------


## Videlicit

может Еврейская или Троицкая

----------


## Namidiol

> может Еврейская или Троицкая


 Нет

----------


## Гражданин А.

Еврейская, Троицкая, Б.М. Арнаутские, Жуковского, Канатная, Греческая, Екатерининская, Маразлиевская, Софиевская ...
Мадам дайте фото подсказу ...

----------


## Artemisia

> дайте фото подсказу ...


 По правилам данной темы, подсказка дается через сутки. И не обязательно она будет фото подсказкой.
Так что придется набраться терпения...

----------


## Kamin

ул. Садовая?

----------


## Milkaway

Пантелеймоновская ....

----------


## osip

Успенская, 52

----------


## Namidiol

> Успенская, 52


 Правильно.

----------


## Namidiol

Укажите адрес здания на котором сидят эти птички?

----------


## Kamin

Эти птички сидели и сейчас этот фриз восстанавливают ул. Ришельевская угол Большой Арнаутской

----------


## VHana

> Успенская, 52


 Не успела... Каждый день мимо хожу, всегда смотрю на этих "мушкетеров", но что-то заклинило и решила, что это - Базарная...

----------


## Namidiol

> Эти птички сидели и сейчас этот фриз восстанавливают ул. Ришельевская угол Большой Арнаутской


 Правильно.

----------


## Milkaway

Птички  - Музей Западного и Восточного искусства - Пушкинская - Греческая ...
Там точно такие же - один в один ....

----------


## Namidiol

Еще одна загадка.

На фасаде какого здания находится данная лепка

----------


## Milkaway

Екатерининская ....

----------


## Namidiol

> Екатерининская ....


 Нет

----------


## VHana

Малая Арнаутская

----------


## Videlicit

> По правилам данной темы, подсказка дается через сутки. И не обязательно она будет фото подсказкой.
> Так что придется набраться терпения...


 сутки прошли .... давай наводку

----------


## Namidiol

> Малая Арнаутская


 Улица угадана, отсталось назвать номер

----------


## Videlicit

112-108

----------


## VHana

может 9-11 номер

----------


## Videlicit

уже становится нудновато ....больше суткок прошло, могди 3-4 загадки отгадать

----------


## Namidiol

> может 9-11 номер


 Правильно.

----------


## VHana

> уже становится нудновато ....больше суткок прошло, могди 3-4 загадки отгадать


 Почему больше суток? Вроде вчера вечером загадывали.

----------


## Videlicit

Мой вопрос, где этот дом?

----------


## Kshisya

Бреуса?

----------


## Videlicit

> Бреуса?


 НЕТ не Мельницы

----------


## Kamin

Раскидайловская?

----------


## Videlicit

> Раскидайловская?


 нет

----------


## Trs

Серова / Градоначальницкая.

----------


## Namidiol

Молдаванка?

----------


## феерический

Район среднефонтанской?

----------


## Milkaway

Чернышевского ....

----------


## lanos7

А это не в районе Стуса\ Онежская.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Мой вопрос, где этот дом?
> Вложение 4118399


 Наугад - Слободка.

----------


## Videlicit

> Серова / Градоначальницкая.


  Точно Так !

----------


## Artemisia

Укажите месторасположение этой "чаши"

----------


## Гражданин А.

франц. бульвар

----------


## Artemisia

> франц. бульвар


 Нет

----------


## Гражданин А.

я надеюсь это не санаторный вариант, на закрытых территориях

----------


## Artemisia

> я надеюсь это не санаторный вариант, на закрытых территориях


 Это не закрытая территория

----------


## Milkaway

Cанаторий Горького ....

----------


## Artemisia

> Cанаторий Горького ....


 Нет

----------


## Milkaway

или парк Шевченко  - лесенка возле Аллеи Славы

----------


## Гражданин А.

на фонтане?

----------


## Artemisia

> или парк Шевченко  - лесенка возле Аллеи Славы


 Не там

----------


## Artemisia

> на фонтане?


 Не на Фонтане

----------


## Milkaway

Успенская, 13-15 - ваза над воротами ....

----------


## Дедушка Ау

А не лестница ли это в Аркадии возле "Итаки" наверх к Гагаринскому плато...

----------


## Artemisia

> Успенская, 13-15 - ваза над воротами ....


 


> А не лестница ли это в Аркадии возле "Итаки" наверх к Гагаринскому плато...


 Не там

----------


## феерический

Ольгиевская?

----------


## Artemisia

> Ольгиевская?


 Нет

----------


## Artemisia

Картинка увеличивается

----------


## феерический

На черноморского казачества еще тоже подобное видел.

----------


## Artemisia

> На черноморского казачества еще тоже подобное видел.


 Может быть и видели  :smileflag: 

Адрес называйте

----------


## Гражданин А.

может Дюковский

----------


## Milkaway

Cанаторий Лермонтовский ...

----------


## Namidiol

> Вложение 4127555?


 Правила игры:
- Одновременно обсуждается только одна загадка, то есть следующая загадка может быть задана после отгадывания предыдущей.

----------


## Maksy

> Вложение 4127555
> 
> Правила игры:
> - Одновременно обсуждается только одна загадка, то есть следующая загадка может быть задана после отгадывания предыдущей.


 так разве это загадка? кто НЕ знает ответ - поднимите руки!

----------


## Гражданин А.

Правила Кайзера Вельгельма от 2006 года:
- Одновременно обсуждается только одна загадка, то есть следующая загадка может быть задана после отгадывания предыдущей.
- Если в первые сутки после загадывания правильного ответа не поступило, на вторые сутки можно давать одну подсказку.
- Если в течение суток после подсказки правильного ответа не было, то автор может сам дать правильный ответ, после чего может быть задана новая загадка.
- В выходные дни можно растягивать сроки, так как некоторые форумисты могут находиться не на форуме. 
-----------------------------------------
Уже прошло почти 6 лет, может стоит их немного подправить .... 
Народ, давай свои пожелания !!!
Мой вариант по пп.2 и 3 (за 6 лет скорости общения в инете изменились)
- Если в первые 3 часа после загадывания правильного ответа не поступило, на 4 час можно давать одну подсказку.
- Если в течение 6 часов после подсказки правильного ответа не было, то автор может сам дать правильный ответ, после чего может быть задана новая загадка.

----------


## Artemisia

> может Дюковский


 


> Cанаторий Лермонтовский ...


 Нет




> На черноморского казачества еще тоже подобное видел.


 Называйте точный адрес

----------


## Namidiol

> Правила Кайзера Вельгельма от 2006 года:
> - Одновременно обсуждается только одна загадка, то есть следующая загадка может быть задана после отгадывания предыдущей.
> - Если в первые сутки после загадывания правильного ответа не поступило, на вторые сутки можно давать одну подсказку.
> - Если в течение суток после подсказки правильного ответа не было, то автор может сам дать правильный ответ, после чего может быть задана новая загадка.
> - В выходные дни можно растягивать сроки, так как некоторые форумисты могут находиться не на форуме. 
> -----------------------------------------
> Уже прошло почти 6 лет, может стоить их немного подправить .... Народ, давай свои пожелания !!!


 Пожелания - 
*не изменять правила*, т.к. они являются логичными и обоснованными
и не загадывать места по которым редко кто ходит и исключать дворы

P.S. Прошу прошения у Artemisia за вклинивание в ее загадку

----------


## NoDVa777

Если правила действуют уже 6 лет, это верный признак того, что они оптимальны.
А пока они есть, то просьба придерживаться. ИМХО

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Если правила действуют уже 6 лет, это верный признак того, что они оптимальны.
> А пока они есть, то просьба придерживаться. ИМХО


 ............ "Путинский" ответ

----------


## феерический

> Называйте точный адрес


 Я не назову, ибо вообще не шарю в нумерации той часто города. Но вот некоторые объекты архитектурные мне запомнились и связать одно с другим я вполне могу. Если это действительно та улица - подтвердите, и пусть другие скажут номер. Я могу, правда, уйти в гуглёрф и затем сравнить с дубльгисом. Но меня, если честно, "a bird" это делать.

----------


## Artemisia

> Я не назову, ибо вообще не шарю в нумерации той часто города. Но вот некоторые объекты архитектурные мне запомнились и связать одно с другим я вполне могу. Если это действительно та улица - подтвердите, и пусть другие скажут номер. Я могу, правда, уйти в гуглёрф и затем сравнить с дубльгисом. Но меня, если честно, "a bird" это делать.


 Да, это на Черноморского казачества.

----------


## Kamin

Могу сказать что нечетная сторона, по моему, а вот номер увы. Район знаю из окон трамвая.

----------


## Artemisia

> Могу сказать что нечетная сторона, по моему, а вот номер увы. Район знаю из окон трамвая.


 Да, это нечетная сторона. Можете наугад назвать)))

----------


## феерический

Да, я тоже думаю, что это нечетная сторона. И даже могу сказать, что это где-то на середине улицы, или даже чуть ближе к Пересыпи.

----------


## Artemisia

> Да, я тоже думаю, что это нечетная сторона. И даже могу сказать, что это где-то на середине улицы, или даже чуть ближе к Пересыпи.


 Да, Вы правы. Ближе к Пересыпи, чем к Николаевской дороге

----------


## Kamin

До Сахарного!

----------


## Artemisia

> До Сахарного!


 До Сахарного)))
Вы очень близки к разгадке

----------


## Kamin

Может № 45?

----------


## Artemisia

> Может № 45?


 Нет. Ближе к Сахарному

----------


## Kamin

№ 73?

----------


## Artemisia

> № 73?


 Еще ближе)

----------


## Kamin

№ 77?

----------


## Artemisia

> № 77?


 Ура!!! Могу спокойно идти домой)))

----------


## Гражданин А.

Моя очередь, где этот дом -

----------


## феерический

Фр.Бульвар.

----------


## Videlicit

Канатная наверно

----------


## nicto

Пастера?

----------


## Milkaway

Пироговская ...

----------


## Antique

Старосенная площадь, 15

----------


## mlch

> Правила Кайзера Вельгельма от 2006 года:
> - Одновременно обсуждается только одна загадка, то есть следующая загадка может быть задана после отгадывания предыдущей.
> - Если в первые сутки после загадывания правильного ответа не поступило, на вторые сутки можно давать одну подсказку.
> - Если в течение суток после подсказки правильного ответа не было, то автор может сам дать правильный ответ, после чего может быть задана новая загадка.
> - В выходные дни можно растягивать сроки, так как некоторые форумисты могут находиться не на форуме. 
> -----------------------------------------
> Уже прошло почти 6 лет, может стоит их немного подправить .... 
> Народ, давай свои пожелания !!!
> Мой вариант по пп.2 и 3 (за 6 лет скорости общения в инете изменились)
> ...


  Далеко не все сидят в сети и на форуме непрерывно. Так что 3 часа - это не срок.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Старосенная площадь, 15


 Мистер Антик молодец !!!

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Далеко не все сидят в сети и на форуме непрерывно. Так что 3 часа - это не срок.


 Згоден ! Хтось заходить зранку, а хтось у вечерi. А хтось взагалi 2-3 рази на тиждень.

----------


## Videlicit

Надо делать 6+6+6

----------


## Namidiol

Где живет этот мужчина?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Где живет этот мужчина?


 а это разве мужчина????

----------


## Videlicit

Канатная ...

----------


## Namidiol

> Канатная ...


 Нет

----------


## Videlicit

Преображенская, Софиевская ...

----------


## Namidiol

> Преображенская, Софиевская ...


 Нет

----------


## Milkaway

Б.Арнаутская ....

----------


## Namidiol

> Б.Арнаутская ....


 Нет

----------


## Kshisya

Троицкая?

----------


## Namidiol

> Троицкая?


 Нет.

----------


## Namidiol

Подсказка:

----------


## Milkaway

Садовая ...

----------


## Namidiol

> Садовая ...


 Предыдущий ответ был ближе к правильному))

----------


## Milkaway

Екатерининская ....

----------


## Namidiol

> Екатерининская ....


 Близко, но нет))

----------


## Kamin

ул. Ланжероновская?

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Ланжероновская?


 Нет, не там.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Греческая?

----------


## Kshisya

Еврейская?

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Греческая?


 


> Еврейская?


 Нет

----------


## Milkaway

Базарная ....

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Базарная или Малая Арнаутская

----------


## Trs

Новосельского выбивали уже?

----------


## Namidiol

> Базарная ....


 


> Базарная или Малая Арнаутская


 


> Новосельского выбивали уже?


 Все не там

----------


## Milkaway

Ришельевская ....

----------


## Kshisya

Жуковского?

----------


## Namidiol

> Жуковского?


 Нет




> Ришельевская ....


 Улица отгадана, осталась угадать номер дома)))

----------


## Milkaway

Ришельевская, 37 или 39 точный номер не помню .... лепнина над балконом.

----------


## Namidiol

> Ришельевская, 37 или 39 точный номер не помню .... лепнина над балконом.


 Ришельевская 39
лепнина под балконом))

----------


## Namidiol

Назовите здание с такой лепкой.
В качестве ответа принимается фотография.

----------


## Kamin

Одесский железнодорожный вокзал.

----------


## Namidiol

> Одесский железнодорожный вокзал.


 Правильно. 
А почему ответ без фотографии?))))

На фасаде вокзала расположены "ордена и медали Советского союза":

1. Медаль "За оборону Одессы"  
2. Орден "Отечественной войны"
3.Орден "Богдана Хмельницкого" 
4. Медаль "Партизанам Отечественной войны"  
5. Орден "Нахимова"                                          
6. Орден "Ушакова"

1.     2.       3. 

4.           5.      6. 



(Фото из интернета)

----------


## Kamin

К сожалению своей фотографии ЖД вокзала у меня пока нет.  :smileflag:

----------


## Namidiol

На ночь глядя загадаю загадку.

На фасаде какого здания находится данная лепка:

----------


## Milkaway

Кузнечная ....

----------


## Namidiol

> Кузнечная ....


 Нет

----------


## Kamin

Будем искать в "сталинских домах"  Мясоедовская?

----------


## Namidiol

> Будем искать в "сталинских домах"  Мясоедовская?


 Не знаю когда было построено это здание, поэтому не буду утверждать что это "сталинка".
Но это точно не на Мясоедовской)))

----------


## amshami

Еврейская?

----------


## Milkaway

Преображенская,67 ....

----------


## Namidiol

> Еврейская?


 


> Преображенская,67 ....


 Нет

----------


## дядя Коля(лысый)

Успенская  56, рядом с 68-ой школой

----------


## Milkaway

Преображенская,33 ...

----------


## Namidiol

> Успенская  56, рядом с 68-ой школой


 


> Преображенская,33 ...


 Нет.
Неужели на этих домах есть похожая лепка.

----------


## Гражданин А.

наверно пересыпь

----------


## VHana

Троицкая...

----------


## Namidiol

> наверно пересыпь


 


> Троицкая...


 Нет

----------


## Milkaway

Старопортофранковская ....

----------


## Namidiol

> Старопортофранковская ....


 Нет

----------


## Namidiol

Маленькая подсказочка - это здание находится не в центре))

----------


## Milkaway

Пр. Гагарина ....

----------


## феерический

> Пр. Гагарина ....


 нет, не думаю. у нас там нет фасадов такого цвета, исключая хрущевки.

----------


## Scarlett

Здание бывшего 6го роддома в парке Шевченко, справа от памятника "Неизвестном матросу"?

----------


## Milkaway

> нет, не думаю. у нас там нет фасадов такого цвета, исключая хрущевки.


 А пару домиков бывшей военной части, что ближе к Сегедской - там, помнится, тоже похожие круглые окошки есть ....

----------


## Namidiol

> Пр. Гагарина ....


 


> Здание бывшего 6го роддома в парке Шевченко, справа от памятника "Неизвестном матросу"?


 


> А пару домиков бывшей военной части, что ближе к Сегедской - там, помнится, тоже похожие круглые окошки есть ....


 Нет

----------


## Milkaway

А может это ,,пресловутый,, Селекционный институт - вот и снопы зерновых культур вокруг окошка ....

----------


## Milkaway

Спиридоновская, 18-20 .... там тоже есть круглые окошки ...

----------


## Videlicit

может на фонтане в санаториях

----------


## Namidiol

> Спиридоновская, 18-20 .... там тоже есть круглые окошки ...


 


> может на фонтане в санаториях


 Нет




> А может это ,,пресловутый,, Селекционный институт - вот и снопы зерновых культур вокруг окошка ....


 Это не Селекционный институт, но район поисков правильный.

----------


## Namidiol

Подсказка - лепка на фасаде:

----------


## Milkaway

Ну, вероятно это огромный сталинский дом на Фабричной, 4 - его видно с Ивановского моста...

----------


## yakhve

Овидиопольская дорога, 6

----------


## Namidiol

> Овидиопольская дорога, 6


 Правильно.

----------


## Namidiol

Загадаю еще одну загадку.

Укажите месторасположение этого мужчины

----------


## verda

Екатерининская?

----------


## Milkaway

Один из четырех мужиков - типа рыбак - скульптурного фриза в Академии Холода на Дворянской ...

----------


## Namidiol

> Один из четырех мужиков - типа рыбак - скульптурного фриза в Академии Холода на Дворянской ...


 Правильно

----------


## Гражданин А.

Где такая дверь в никуда?

----------


## феерический

Мечникова 90?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Мечникова 90?


 нета

----------


## Kamin

ул. Средняя?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> ул. Средняя?


 нет .... холодно

----------


## Trs

Базарная в последних номерах.

----------


## Artemisia

Приморская?

----------


## феерический

Требуется подсказка - определение района. Таких домой много, начиная со Слободки и до парка Шевченко.

----------


## Scarlett

Старопортофранковская недоезжая поворота на Мал.Арнаутскую?

----------


## amshami

Болшая Арнаутска 24

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Базарная в последних номерах.


 +1, Точно так .... 93

----------


## Videlicit

Красота, фильмы можно снимать ... жахов.

----------


## Antique

Архитектор этого здания, Лев Влодек, проектировал Пассаж.

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Архитектор этого здания, Лев Влодек, проектировал Пассаж.


 Ужас, и под снос.

----------


## Мишка-одессит

Итак, где этом дом находится?! Подсказка - напротив, через дорогу находится дом-близнец, но выкрашен в зеленый.

----------


## Trs

Канатная перед выходом на Гагарина.

----------


## феерический

Бисквитный переулок 1/2

----------


## Мишка-одессит

Молодцы!

----------


## Мишка-одессит

И?!

----------


## Jorjic

Пастера, напротив Украинского театра.

----------


## Milkaway

Таки да - Пастера, 34 .... ну, и нам по плюсику ....

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Пастера, напротив Украинского театра.


 Знание города вижу хорошее. Ладно, усложню задачу.

----------


## Мишка-одессит

Где встречается в Одессе вот этот маскарон-путто и на чем. Назвать несколько адресов.

----------


## Antique

Маскарон путто есть на воротах здания на  Большой Арнаутской, 73

----------


## Trs

Ворота дома Скроцкого в переулке Ляпунова?

----------


## Milkaway

Интерьер парадной - Гоголя,6 ....

----------


## Мишка-одессит

Правильно. Еще адреса...

----------


## Trs

Автор сдулся?

----------


## Milkaway

Ну, так что - можно уже новые загадки задавать или еще нет ......

----------


## Мишка-одессит

Еще пару адресов с макаронами-путто. Подсказка - Молдаванка, Слободка.

----------


## Videlicit

що-то мишка загнал тему в тупик 

Мишка, в эту грустную минуту. 
Так тебе мне хочется сказать: Мишка, Мишка, где твоя улыбка, 
Полная задора и огня? Самая нелепая ошибка, Мишка - это макаронами играть ...

----------


## Мишка-одессит

Ппц, это называется знатоки Одессы?! Или выдумаете изюминки Одессы ограничиваются лишь центром?! Ищем, господа, еще 2 адреса.

----------


## mlch

> Ппц, это называется знатоки Одессы?!


 Да где уж нам с Вами, истинными знатоками, тягаться.
Лучше постоим в сторонке. Вас послушаем.  :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Ищем, господа, еще 2 адреса.


 Ищите и обрящете.©

----------


## Trs

*Мишка-одессит*
Давайте я завтра что-нибудь тоже оригинальное загадаю. Например, ворота дома на одной непроездной улочке Ближних Мельниц. Вы отгадаете?

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> *Мишка-одессит*
> Давайте я завтра что-нибудь тоже оригинальное загадаю. Например, ворота дома на одной непроездной улочке Ближних Мельниц. Вы отгадаете?


 Оо, у меня создается впечатление, что я загадал что-то МЕГА сложное. Ну, ваши варианты где могут быть такие маскароны?!
Да пожалуйста, загадывайте потом. Одесса же не только центром ограничивается!

----------


## Гражданин А.

Господа давайте след.загаду ...

----------


## NoDVa777

А можно уже "отгадку"?

----------


## Мишка-одессит

Напомню:

Правила игры:
- Одновременно обсуждается только одна загадка, *то есть следующая загадка может быть задана после отгадывания предыдущей*.
- Если в первые сутки после загадывания правильного ответа не поступило, на вторые сутки можно давать одну подсказку.
- Если в течение суток после подсказки правильного ответа не было, то автор может сам дать правильный ответ, после чего может быть задана новая загадка.
- В выходные дни можно растягивать сроки, так как некоторые форумисты могут находиться не на форуме.

----------


## Мишка-одессит

Подсказка: Слободка - дом с маскаронами находится почти посередине старой Слободки, улица идет от кладбища.
                 Молдаванка - дом с маскаронами находится недалеко от центрального автовокзала. Ну?!

----------


## Trs

По первому пункту — от кладбища идёт восемь улиц. По второму — недалеко — очень относительное понятие.

Не говоря уже о том, что когда-то в теме договаривались не загадывать малопосещаемые предместья.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> 19.04.2012 23:58 Где встречается в Одессе вот этот маскарон-путто и на чем. Назвать несколько адресов.


 Сколько можно это отгадывать .... пошли уже 5 сутки ...
А же я предупреждал, что правила 2009 года несколько устарели и подлежат коррекции, надо ускорять условия по отГадам ...

----------


## Trs

Ускорять не надо, но пятые сутки — это уже перебор. Так можно что угодно где угодно загадать, маскарон, в конце концов, типовой, на уровне типовых перил и типовых балконов.

----------


## Гражданин А.

Как на Од.форуме решаются вопросы по различным проблемам?
Народным вече или сходкой в нете?

----------


## Jorjic

А чего тут решать? Существуют правила установленные с первого дня существования топика.
Правила игры:
- Одновременно обсуждается только одна загадка, то есть следующая загадка может быть задана после отгадывания предыдущей.
- Если в первые сутки после загадывания правильного ответа не поступило, на вторые сутки можно давать одну подсказку.
- Если в течение суток после подсказки правильного ответа не было, то автор может сам дать правильный ответ, после чего может быть задана новая загадка.
- В выходные дни можно растягивать сроки, так как некоторые форумисты могут находиться не на форуме.

----------


## Гражданин А.

Даже в США бывает - Двадцать седьмая поправка — последняя принятая на данный момент поправка к Конституции США. Была предложена ещё в 1789 году, однако ратифицирована необходимым количеством штатов лишь 5 мая 1992 года.

----------


## Namidiol

Вношу предложение - если до 24-00 никто не напишет оставшиеся два адреса и Мишка-одессит их не огласит, то можно загадывать следующую загадку.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Вношу предложение - если до 24-00 Мишка-одессит не напишет оставшиеся два адреса, то можно загадывать следующую загадку.


 Я за !!!

----------


## Milkaway

Разумно ....

----------


## shmidt-ua

Предлагаю разрядить обстановку и показать кто действительно знает историю Одессы !
Итак, памятник Неизвестному матросу знают все, а вот кто пофамильно покоится на Аллее Славы ?
Знатоки, слабо вспомнить героев хотя бы в канун 9 Мая ???

*победителем будет признан тот, кто назовет больше фамилий

----------


## Namidiol

генерал-майор И.И. Швыгин, Молодцов-Бадаев, Яша Гордиенко, полковник Я.И. Осипов 

P.S. это те, кого вспомнил мой папа)))

----------


## Namidiol

В.А. Митраков, А.А. Нечипуренко, И.М. Демьянов, Г.И. Вислобоков, С.Н. Кушниренко, А.И. Чирков,И.И. Сокальский, С.И. Афанасьев (книга "Пояс славы")

----------


## Kshisya

Кондрашин Андрей Кузьмич-Герой Советского Союза (летчик);Алексей Алексеевич Маланов (летчик); Б. В. Кудрявцев и Д. И. Суров(подводники);Авдеев-Черноморский (руководил партизан-отрядом)
Мама сомневается. но вроде еще Галлай генерал

----------


## Kamin

Геннадий Потемкин (мамин одноклассник), капитан Вислобоков.

----------


## Namidiol

подполковник Маловский А.А.

----------


## Kshisya

Михаил Асташкин и Виталий Топольский

----------


## Namidiol

Летчики-истребители М.Е. Асташкин, С.А. Куница, В.Т. Топольский, М.И. Шилов, Н.Ф. Краснов

----------


## Kamin

Летчики М. Асташкин, В. Топольский.

----------


## феерический

...при наличии Гугла - богоподобен (с) bash.org.ru

----------


## Milkaway

Яков Бреус тоже, кажется, там .....

----------


## Ter-Petrosyan

Н. Панченко

----------


## Мишка-одессит

Оглашаем. Теперь будем знать, шо привести аудиторию в ступор стоит всего-то загадать адрес в бывшем предместье. 
Итак. 
1-3. Молдаванка - ул. Колонтаевская, 41 - 2 маскарона. Дожил 1, 2 выдрали. 
4-6. Слободка - ул. Яши Гордиенко, 28, видимо было их 3, ІІІ на центральной створке был, которой уже нет.

1.  2.  3.  4.  5.  6.

----------


## Videlicit

Слава Богу !
С макаронами закончили ...

----------


## Milkaway

М-дя .... еще те ,,чигири,, особенно на Слободке ...  ,,чужие здесь не ходят,, ....
В следующий раз загадывайте там, где днем не страшно бродить, особенно с фотоаппаратом.

----------


## Жжорик

А что если это не все макароны в городе?

----------


## Namidiol

> Кто пофамильно покоится на Аллее Славы ?


 Много фамилий было названо.

Чьи фамилии еще не названы?

----------


## Гражданин А.

давайте новый вопросик

----------


## amshami

Для разрядки :smileflag: 
?

----------


## VHana

Это - разрядка, а где же загадка?

----------


## Milkaway

Ой, таки да приятно .... Пассаж, Дерибасовская - тогда Лассаля, поворот трамвайчика на Садовую и Одесса 30-х годов ...

----------


## amshami

> Это - разрядка, а где же загадка?


 Непосредственно перед знаком вопроса :smileflag: 
*Milkaway*, правильно! :smileflag:

----------


## VHana

хороша загадка (если слово "загадка" применимо к этому фото)!
Давайте следующую !

----------


## Namidiol

> Давайте следующую !


 Как же фамилии тех кто покоится на Аллее Славы?

----------


## Milkaway

Да!  Что нам скажет гражданин *Shmidt-ua*....

----------


## Klara-Lara

> Как же фамилии тех кто покоится на Аллее Славы?


  Если я запомнила верную информацию, на Аллее Славы находится 39 захоронений и кенотафов. Думаю, стоит вспомнить всех их поименно. Пока еще упомянуты не все:

1. генерал-майор И.И. Швыгин,
2. Молодцов-Бадаев,
3. Яша Гордиенко,
4. полковник Я.И. Осипов

5. В.А. Митраков,
6. А.А. Нечипуренко,
7. И.М. Демьянов,
8. Г.И. Вислобоков,
9. С.Н. Кушниренко,
10. А.И. Чирков,
11. И.И.*Сокальский,
12. С.И. Афанасьев (книга "Пояс славы")

13. Кондрашин Андрей Кузьмич-Герой Советского Союза
14. Алексей Алексеевич Маланов (летчик);
15. Б. В. Кудрявцев
16. Д. И. Суров(подводники);
17. Авдеев-Черноморский *(руководил партизан-отрядом)
Мама сомневается. но вроде еще Галлай генерал

18. Геннадий Потемкин (мамин одноклассник),
19. капитан Вислобоков.

20. подполковник Маловский А.А.

21.*Михаил Асташкин
22.*Виталий Топольский

23.*Летчики-истребители С.А. Куница,
24. М.И. Шилов,
25. Н.Ф. Краснов

26. Яков Бреус

27.*Н. Панченко

----------


## SaMoVar

А кто из них "кенотаф"?

----------


## Жжорик

Надеюсь, не дублирую пройденный этап.

----------


## Trs

Ограда санатория?

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Да!  Что нам скажет гражданин *Shmidt-ua*....


 Надо сходить на Аллею и переписать - в инете к сожалению полного списка нет ...

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Яков Бреус тоже, кажется, там .....


 Он первый одессит - Герой Советского Союза !

----------


## Klara-Lara

> А кто из них "кенотаф"?


  Молодцов-Бадаев - это признают все источники.
Николай Гефт.
Про летчиков в основном пишут "захоронен", но я в данном случае смотрю реально на вещи. 
Как могли захоронить прах Топольского, или Асташкина, или Шилова? Даже если что-то осталось после врезавшегося в землю горящего самолета, но это был август-сентябрь 1941.

----------


## Klara-Lara

Да, дополнение к списку:
28. Николай Гефт (вчера не заметила, что его имя не называли)
29. К.Зелинский (отряд Бадаева)

----------


## Гражданин А.

что дальше ...

----------


## Namidiol

В теме какой-то беспредел.
Правила никто не пробовал читать?

Один задает загадку, не зная на нее ответ.
Другой задает новую загадку, хотя предыдущая еще не отгадана и т.д.

Может быть, хватит издеваться над темой???

----------


## Namidiol

Предложение: разгадывать загадку Жжорика и вернуть тему в состояние соблюдения правил.




> 


 Первый вариант ответа уже есть: 



> Ограда санатория?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> В теме какой-то беспредел. Правила никто не пробывал читать? Один задает загадку, не зная на нее ответ.
> Другой задает новую загадку, хотя предыдущая еще не отгадана и т.д. Может быть хватит издеваться над темой


 Правильно ... надо условия по загадам ужесточать, а то постоянные отмазки, типа "правила 4 летней давности нельзя пересмотреть и улучшить" приводят к такому Хаосу ...

----------


## Milkaway

Организовать ,,сходку,, в теме, забить ,,стрелку,, и выбрать ,,Смотрящего,, из своих .... а то чё-то Администрация ,,дремлет,,...
А кто чинит беспредел - отнимать плюсики или ставить минусик!

Кстати, капитель где-то в Черноморке .....

----------


## NoDVa777

> Организовать ,,сходку,, в теме, забить ,,стрелку,, и выбрать ,,Смотрящего,, из своих .... а то чё-то Администрация ,,дремлет,,...
> А кто чинит беспредел - отнимать плюсики или ставить минусик!
> 
> Кстати, капитель где-то в Черноморке .....


 Администрация не дремлет. Профильный модератор(ы) скажет свое слово, раз тут такой бардак.

----------


## Скрытик

*Мне очень не хочется наказывать в такой теме, но если бардак не прекратится - таки сделаю это!*

----------


## Milkaway

Это таки ДА правильно !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Videlicit

Так, что дальше ... отгадывать или выяснять отношения ...

----------


## Milkaway

Отгадывать - продолжаем, но ,,бдеть,, - не забываем .....

Повторюсь - капитель с якорем и бычками в Черноморке ....

----------


## Мы111ка

Да я всё прочитала и удалила.Просто сильно много было болтавни вот и запуталась.

----------


## Гражданин А.

Якорь видел .... в Дюковском

----------


## Жжорик

> Якорь видел .... в Дюковском


 Совершенно верно! В Дюковском раньше в этом помещении были аквариумы с рыбками. Теперь рыбки остались только на фасаде и любуются ими преимущественно лошади. Сейчас там конюшня.

----------


## NoDVa777

> Совершенно верно! В Дюковском раньше в этом помещении были аквариумы с рыбками. Теперь рыбки остались только на фасаде и любуются ими преимущественно лошади. Сейчас там конюшня.


 Раньше, это когда? Можно подробнее о строении и о функциях? Спасибо.

----------


## Milkaway

Ура!!!  Загадка *Жжоржика* отгадана - желающие могут загадать следующую загадку!!!

Правила участия можно ,,освежить в памяти,, в начале темы ... Удачи всем и хорошего дня!!!

----------


## Гражданин А.

Тогда, даю Загаду, на какую улицу этот Один смотрит

----------


## Milkaway

Базарная - Маразлиевская - дом, где Всемирный Клуб Одесситов ....

----------


## Kamin

Я знаю два дома - ул. Бунина и Топольского переулок №2.

----------


## Гражданин А.

Блин .... почему так быстро отгадывают, Господину Камину +1

----------


## Мы111ка

Вложение 4197823На каком доме эта звезда?

----------


## феерический

Где-то на Варненской, точно не помню.

----------


## Мы111ка

Варненская-правильно.А номер дома может ещё кто-то угадает.

----------


## феерический

Вспомнил. Варненская 23.

----------


## Мы111ка

Да,правильно.Вам +1

----------


## Namidiol

На фасаде какого здания есть такая лепка?

----------


## Milkaway

ул.Екатерининская,3 - дом, где кафе ,,Картопляники,, ....

----------


## Namidiol

> ул.Екатерининская,3 - дом, где кафе ,,Картопляники,, ....


 Этого льва я фотографировала не там)))

----------


## Namidiol

Думала загадку быстро отгадают, но видимо в связи с праздниками мало кто заходил в тему.

Я уезжаю до 2 мая.
Загадку замораживаю. Можно загадывать новые загадки.
После возвращения вернемся к этой загадке.

----------


## Milkaway

> Думала загадку быстро отгадают, но видимо в связи с праздниками мало кто заходил в тему.
> 
> Я уезжаю до 2 мая.
> Загадку замораживаю. Можно загадывать новые загадки.
> После возвращения вернемся к этой загадке.


 Я подозреваю, что это ул. Пушкинская, 64 ...

----------


## феерический

У Картопляников львы из железа, а этот явно лепка. По поводу Екатерининской подумал сразу - но явно не оно.

----------


## Скрытик

Это Пушкинская 66.

----------


## Скрытик

> Я подозреваю, что это ул. Пушкинская, 64 ...


  Сорри, таки 64.

----------


## Namidiol

> Я подозреваю, что это ул. Пушкинская, 64 ...


 Да, это Пушкинская, 64



P.S. Все уехали отдыхать на праздники? Не было новых загадок.

----------


## Namidiol

На стене какого здания растет этот виноград?

----------


## феерический

Фр.Бульвар?

----------


## Namidiol

> Фр.Бульвар?


 Нет

----------


## Мишка-одессит

Ул. Нежинская?

----------


## Milkaway

Канатная - Пищевая Академия ...

----------


## Гражданин А.

что то все замолкли на 15 часов ...

----------


## Milkaway

Постпраздничный синдром, знаете ли ....

----------


## Namidiol

> Ул. Нежинская?


 


> Канатная - Пищевая Академия ...


 Нет

----------


## Namidiol

Подсказка:



Р.S. Хотелось бы большей активности в теме))))

----------


## Milkaway

УЛ,Спиридоновская 18 -20 ....

----------


## Namidiol

> УЛ,Спиридоновская 18 -20 ....


 Нет

----------


## VHana

Пушкинская

----------


## феерический

Фонтан?

----------


## VHana

Еврейская

----------


## Namidiol

> Пушкинская


 


> Фонтан?


 


> Еврейская


 Далеко от правильного ответа

----------


## Joozy

а может Пастера?

----------


## феерический

Не селекционный, часом?

----------


## osip

Балковская/ Ольгиевский спуск

----------


## Namidiol

> Балковская/ Ольгиевский спуск


 Правильно - Балковская, 9

----------


## Namidiol

Следующая загадка на скорость:
назовите адрес дома на стене которого живет эта женщина.

----------


## kravshik

Это не клуб по Черноморского казачества 117,так бывший клуб со скульптурами, правда это скорее барельеф, но похоже по стилю на это здание,может она там еще на стене где-то........

----------


## Namidiol

> Это не клуб по Черноморского казачества 117,так бывший клуб со скульптурами, правда это скорее барельеф, но похоже по стилю на это здание,может она там еще на стене где-то........


 Нет, это не оно, там только скульптура женщины.

----------


## Trs

Успенская, второй от угла Александровского проспекта дом.

----------


## Namidiol

> Успенская, второй от угла Александровского проспекта дом.


 Указали бы номер)))

Правильно - Успенская, 56

----------


## Videlicit

Я тоже хочу простенькую загадку загадать ...

----------


## Kamin

ул. Маразлиевская?

----------


## Videlicit

> ул. Маразлиевская?


  Неправильно

----------


## Trs

Доходный дом Магнера в начале переулка Чайковского?

----------


## Videlicit

> Доходный дом Магнера в начале переулка Чайковского?


 Супер верно !!!

----------


## Мишка-одессит

А где доживают свое время вот такие швеллера балкона?

----------


## Maksy

На Пантелеймоновской, 96

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> На Пантелеймоновской, 96


  

Таки да!

----------


## Мишка-одессит

Часть фасада каких домов изображены на фото?

----------


## Kamin

Валиховский переулок?

----------


## krust

Прохоровская 45

----------


## Chelsy

Может не в тему?
Историю дома на Княжеской может кто расскажет.?..

Красив, запущен, "охраняется государством",,,,

И рухнушая несущая стена 5 мая,,,  жуть...

----------


## Antique

> Может не в тему?
> Историю дома на Княжеской может кто расскажет.?..
> 
> Красив, запущен, "охраняется государством",,,,
> 
> И рухнушая несущая стена 5 мая,,,  жуть...


  Так ведь рассказано же: http://odessa.sergekot.com/IRTO/

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Прохоровская 45


 ДА! Думал долго будут отгадывать)

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Так ведь рассказано же: http://odessa.sergekot.com/IRTO/


 Спасибо за ссылку, не ожидал что внутри такая КРАСОТА!

----------


## NoDVa777

> Спасибо за ссылку, не ожидал что внутри такая КРАСОТА!


 В ветке "Дома Одессы, люди, события связанные с ними" выкладывался весь этот материал. Почитывайте и узнаете много интересного.

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> В ветке "Дома Одессы, люди, события связанные с ними" выкладывался весь этот материал. Почитывайте и узнаете много интересного.


 Благодарю!

----------


## lanos7

Вот увидел наверное единственную табличку со старым названием более чем 30ти летней давности на своей родной улице.
Название улицы и номер дома?

----------


## Мишка-одессит

Название улицы - ул. Ак. Филатова, а вот дом - вопрос.

----------


## lanos7

> Название улицы - ул. Ак. Филатова, а вот дом - вопрос.


 Да, а табличка висит на очень видном месте.

----------


## Milkaway

Видела такую табличку на Филатова на доме рядом с ,, Инто-Саной,, - или 11 или 13 ...

----------


## lanos7

Не,в другой стороне.

----------


## Milkaway

Ну, значит, такая табличка не единственная ...

----------


## lanos7

> Ну, значит, такая табличка не единственная ...


 Может быть, поэтому и написал- наверное единственная.

----------


## Chelsy

> Так ведь рассказано же: http://odessa.sergekot.com/IRTO/


 Благодарю Вас.

----------


## Milkaway

> Спасибо за ссылку, не ожидал что внутри такая КРАСОТА!


 ....  довести до такого дикого упадка ТАКОЕ здание ............... я ПОТРЯСЕНА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
.... дико и жутко от мысли, что в мирное время - без бомбёжек и обстрелов - это возможно ........в сердце - невыразимая скорбь от утраченного...

----------


## Мы111ка

Может это Филатова 20 или 20/3

----------


## lanos7

> Может это Филатова 20 или 20/3


 Нет, это ближе к площади.

----------


## Namidiol

Наугад - Филатова, 43

----------


## lanos7

Дальше.

----------


## Milkaway

Филотова 47/1 .... или 53 ...

----------


## Namidiol

Филатова 70/1 или 57

----------


## lanos7

Уже теплее

----------


## Artemisia

Филатова 76 или 78

----------


## Kariatida

Это Филатова - ближе к Рекордной уже. Во дворах, где Филатова плавно перетекает в Рекордную...номер точно не скажу, но в промежутке 86-90

----------


## lanos7

> Это Филатова - ближе к Рекордной уже. Во дворах, где Филатова плавно перетекает в Рекордную...номер точно не скажу, но в промежутке 86-90


 Правильно, и что бы дальше не гадать

----------


## Мишка-одессит

Въезд в какой дом находится на фото?

----------


## Namidiol

> Въезд в какой дом находится на фото?
> 
> Вложение 4250984


 Уж очень этот дом напоминает мне тот что был задан Вами - на Прохоровской

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Это по-моему Горького...ныне Спиридоновская по-моему 6 или 8...квартал между Нежинской и Новосельского
Хотя на Прохоровской тоже подоное что-то есть...и кто-то загадывал этот дом.

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Уж очень этот дом напоминает мне тот что был задан Вами - на Прохоровской


 


> Это по-моему Горького...ныне Спиридоновская по-моему 6 или 8...квартал между Нежинской и Новосельского
> Хотя на Прохоровской тоже подоное что-то есть...и кто-то загадывал этот дом.


 Никак нет!

----------


## Milkaway

Это ул. Б. Хмельницкого,35 ...

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Это ул. Б. Хмельницкого,35 ...


 Да. Это один из шедевров кирпичных домов дореволюционной Одессы. Обратите внимание наверх.

----------


## Videlicit

хорошо

----------


## Гражданин А.

що тут тишина уже сутки

----------


## Milkaway

Да-да, пора бы чего-то загадывать - праздники уже закончились !!!

----------


## Namidiol

На фасаде какого здания есть такая лепка?

----------


## Milkaway

Ришельевская ....

----------


## КАКАО

Ленина/Троицкая?

----------


## Namidiol

> Ришельевская ....


 


> Ленина/Троицкая?


 Нет

----------


## Milkaway

Ну, предположим, Маразлиевская ...

----------


## Namidiol

> Ну, предположим, Маразлиевская ...


 Нет

----------


## Joozy

может Семинарская? хотя очень вряд-ли, так, как я отгадываю часто, это скорее будет Днепродорога)

----------


## Milkaway

Домик явно дореволюционный ... декор - модерн ...
А вдруг - ул Троицкая ....

----------


## Namidiol

> может Семинарская? хотя очень вряд-ли, так, как я отгадываю часто, это скорее будет Днепродорога)


 


> Домик явно дореволюционный ... декор - модерн ...
> А вдруг - ул Троицкая ....


 Все не там

----------


## Antique

Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Namidiol

> Старопортофранковская?


 Нет

----------


## osip

Пушкинская, 65

----------


## Namidiol

> Пушкинская, 65


 Правильно

----------


## Мишка-одессит

На каком доме находятся такие предметы?

----------


## Milkaway

ул.Старопортофранковская, 34 ....

----------


## Мишка-одессит

Оо, с первого раза! Учреждение сохранило свою специализацию до сего дня - образовательную.

----------


## Мишка-одессит

Следующая загадка:

----------


## Trs

Троицкая угол Преображенской, ДД Лифшица (Лившица, м. б.).

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Троицкая угол Преображенской, ДД Лифшица (Лившица, м. б.).


 Браво! Ул. Троицкая, 60.

----------


## Мишка-одессит

Продолжаем... Где еще кроме Привокзальной площади находится (-лась) такая чугунная ограда:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Продолжаем... Где еще кроме Привокзальной площади находится (-лась) такая чугунная ограда:
> 
> Вложение 4270153


 Воронцовский дворец имел ограду. Выход на террасу.

----------


## Milkaway

Кажется, что-то похожее было в Горсаду в Беседке ...

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Воронцовский дворец имел ограду. Выход на террасу.


 Нет, кажись такой ограды там не было. Там была такая же, как на коллонаде.




> Кажется, что-то похожее было в Горсаду в Беседке ...


 *Milkaway* спасибо вам за активность. Опять вы правы - беседка в Горсаду имела такую ограду.


Еще варианты...

----------


## Мишка-одессит

Ау-у-у-у, есть кто живой?!

----------


## Namidiol

> Продолжаем... Где еще кроме Привокзальной площади находится (-лась) такая чугунная ограда:


 Прошло трое суток - может быть пора давать отгадку?

----------


## Milkaway

Пока не дали отгадку - очень похожие секции мне встречались на втором кладбище в качестве оградок ....

----------


## феерический

Дом учёных - тоже есть похожая.

----------


## Гражданин А.

мишка заснул що-то

----------


## Алёна4ка

Мне очень нравится Одесса, очень красивый город)))

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Мне очень нравится Одесса, очень красивый город)))


 это таки ДА ...

----------


## Гражданин А.

народ, что решаем ?
ответа нет ... с 13.05.2012 22:07

----------


## Namidiol

> народ, что решаем ?


 Учитывая, что Мишка-одессит был на форуме Вчера в 09:50, нужно подождать до 24-00.
Может  уехал или занят. Нужно дать ему немного времени, может он появится)))

----------


## Гражданин А.

ждём-с

----------


## Videlicit

Давай новую!

----------


## inborz

А еще, если не ошибаюсь, была такая решетка в Горсаду со стороны Гаванной. Любопытно, на чьих дачах все они сейчас

----------


## Гражданин А.

Правила игры:
 - Если в течение суток после подсказки правильного ответа не было ..... может быть задана новая загадка.
----------------
Согл. правилам даю новую загаду - Где этот Чертеня живёт ?

----------


## yakhve

Похожие есть на Еврейской, 7 и Жуковского, 43. Но, кажется, это другой - совпадают только головы

----------


## Гражданин А.

Пока нет, Евр и Жук ... холодно

----------


## Гражданин А.

Даю ещё один вид -

----------


## denn-73

похоже на мясоедовской, что-то подобное видел

----------


## Гражданин А.

это не на "Мясе" .... но тёпленько

----------


## inborz

Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Пока не дали отгадку - очень похожие секции мне встречались на втором кладбище в качестве оградок ....


 Загадка отгадана. И опять вы правы! Там я встречал в двух местах эти ограды вдоль центральной аллеи. Ставим Milkaway плюсики в репутацию!







> Дом учёных - тоже есть похожая.


 Нет, то другой тип, как у Бродской синагоги.




> Учитывая, что Мишка-одессит был на форуме Вчера в 09:50, нужно подождать до 24-00.
> Может  уехал или занят. Нужно дать ему немного времени, может он появится)))


 Да, занят был. Заходил только мигом сообщение проверить.

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Правила игры:
>  - Если в течение суток после подсказки правильного ответа не было ..... может быть задана новая загадка.
> ----------------
> Согл. правилам даю новую загаду - Где этот Чертеня живёт ?


 Ул. Богдана Хмельницкого?

----------


## Trs

Госпитальная?

----------


## SQUATER

Господа, возможно вопрос такой уже задавался, но все же , в темах не нашел, кто может просветить на счет странного дома, который выходит на улицу Разумовского, практически напротив парка , где танк находится, такой странный дом, очень старый, слышал пару раз байки от таксистов о якобы " приведениях" И так далее, но все же интересно, дом не реконструируется, балконы старые, виден ракушняк, окна забиты кирпичами, но чувствуется история, " стержень" и солидность конструкции, кто , что знает, просто интересна история дома ...

----------


## denn-73

а я проезджал по Мясоедовской и там на 29 номере точно такие козлы, но они в ракушке

видимо в этом районе хватает козлов :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

Да, козлов таки везде хватает... например на Думской пл...

----------


## Antique

Может Алексеевская площадь, 1?

----------


## HollowHowl

Коблевская

----------


## Гражданин А.

Пока ответа Нет ...
Кобл, Алекс. плщ. Думск. плщ., Госп., Богд. Хмл. - всё ошиба

----------


## Milkaway

Может Б.Арнаутская ....

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Может Б.Арнаутская ....


 нет ... надо ближе

----------


## Гражданин А.

Даю подсказу -

----------


## Antique

Жуковского?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Жуковского?


 нетушки

----------


## Мишка-одессит

Ул. Малая Арнаутская около Книжного переулка?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Ул. Малая Арнаутская около Книжного переулка?


 мимо

----------


## Antique

Ланжероновская?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Ланжероновская?


 ответ .... неверен

----------


## victor.odessa

> Даю подсказу -


 Это не Старопортофранковская / Малая Арнаутская?

----------


## Trs

Старосенная площадь, 9 / Вознесенский переулок, 1. Вероятно, конец 1890-х. Как минимум с 1907 принадлежал Г. Ф. Никитину [В. О. 1908, 1910, 1910], в 1913 за ним числится уже следующий участок по переулку, а угловой — за А. К. Европиным (?!) [В. Т.-П. О. 1914]. Вместе с тем, В. О. 1910, 1911 и В. Нетребский приписывают Европину участок № 1/3 по Ананьевскому переулку, который в В. Т.-П. О. 1914 вообще упущен, что позволяет задуматься о том, что в справочник вкралась ошибка и Никитин оставался владельцем как минимум до 1913 года.

----------


## Milkaway

Ох, уж эти черти .... морды наглые .... наверное где-то в районе Запарожской или Болгарской ...

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Старосенная площадь, 9 / Вознесенский переулок, 1. Вероятно, конец 1890-х. Как минимум с 1907 принадлежал Г. Ф. Никитину [В. О. 1908, 1910, 1910], в 1913 за ним числится уже следующий участок по переулку, а угловой — за А. К. Европиным (?!) [В. Т.-П. О. 1914]. Вместе с тем, В. О. 1910, 1911 и В. Нетребский приписывают Европину участок № 1/3 по Ананьевскому переулку, который в В. Т.-П. О. 1914 вообще упущен, что позволяет задуматься о том, что в справочник вкралась ошибка и Никитин оставался владельцем как минимум до 1913 года.


 С Победой !!!

----------


## Гражданин А.

Новая Загада !!!
Где эта "ракета" .... стоит

----------


## Antique

> Вместе с тем, В. О. 1910, 1911 и В. Нетребский приписывают Европину участок № 1/3 по Ананьевскому переулку


 Нетребский приписывает Европину участок по адресу Среднефонтанская, 10/1, который располагается напротив тогдашнего 1/3 (Сейчас Среднефонтанская, 12).




> Новая Загада !!!
> Где эта "ракета" .... стоит


 Блок зданий на Коблевской 2 и 4. Сфотографировано на Старопортофранковской.

----------


## Milkaway

Ракета стартует от угла Коблевской и Новосельского ....

----------


## Гражданин А.

- Блок зданий на Коблевской 2 и 4. Сфотографировано на Старопортофранковской. 
- Ракета стартует от угла Коблевской и Новосельского .... 
-------------------------
Верно на 100 %

----------


## Гражданин А.

Даю "дворовую"  загадку ...

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Даю "дворовую"  загадку ...


 Вы смеетесь?!

----------


## Antique

> Даю "дворовую"  загадку ...


 Это всё равно, что искать иголку в стоге сена.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Это всё равно, что искать иголку в стоге сена.


 а решетку найти ... было легче

----------


## Antique

> а решетку найти ... было легче


 Решётку видели многие, а этот двор скорее всего видели только жители двора и их гости.

----------


## NoDVa777

Тут истории, кроме стены нет, в основном современность)))

----------


## Гражданин А.

то-же двор .... правая часть

----------


## inborz

Театральный переулок?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Театральный переулок?


 .... верно, т.е. переулок Чайковского

----------


## inborz

Я пару лет тому назад заходила туда  по делу и была в шоке - там даже курочки во дворе бегали. № 14, если не ошибаюсь, второй двор, внутренний

----------


## inborz

Где мои плюсики?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Где мои плюсики?


 Mademoiselle Inborz,  даю Вам сразу ++ 
А тута местные испужались вопроса ... возмущались, что сильно тяж.

----------


## Milkaway

Знаете ли, не у всех и не всегда случаются такие дела, чтоб которые порешать надо так далеко  - аж до второго двора - забредать ... иногда и в первый двор заглянуть бывает очень стрёмно, не говоря уже про дальше ...

----------


## inborz

Если интересно - могу рассказать, по какому делу. Искали с немолодой израильтянкой казенную квартиру, принадлежащую порту, где жил ее дедушка, занимавший какой-то немаленький пост в Одесском порту и уехавший в Палестину в 1924г. Номер дома у нее был. Мы нашли дверь, вполне подпадающую под описание. В квартиру нас, конечно, не пустили. Но двор, по которому бродили курочки, а задний двор - сами видели, как это все не гармонировало с рассказами дедушки о благополучной жизни в солидной квартире...
Грустно смотреть на Одессу глазами ее жителей столетие назад.

----------


## Antique

> Но двор, по которому бродили курочки, а задний двор - сами видели, как это все не гармонировало с рассказами дедушки о благополучной жизни в солидной квартире...


 Сейчас немало людей такое запустение считают романтичным, но мне бы стыдно было бы показать иностранцам большинство одесских дворов.

----------


## Пушкин

> Сейчас немало людей такое запустение считают романтичным, но мне бы стыдно было бы показать иностранцам большинство одесских дворов.


  Но есть и  достаточно симпатичные дворики, где чисто и уютно...

----------


## Milkaway

да уж ... как говорил незабвенный Филипп Филиппыч Преображенский - разруха не в клозетах, а в головах ....

----------


## Kamin

В этом втором дворике не только курочки жили когда я снимал в прошлом году, там был еще красавец петух с перьями до самых когтей на лапах. Даже выкладывал на Форуме фото. Такого в Театральном переулке рядом с Екатерининской точно не ожидал увидеть.

----------


## Namidiol

Назовите адрес дома на стене которого живет этот "неприметный мужчина":

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Сейчас немало людей такое запустение считают романтичным, но мне бы стыдно было бы показать иностранцам большинство одесских дворов.


 В большинстве случаев состояние дворов зависит от самих жильцов ...

----------


## Kamin

ул. Нежинская?

----------


## Milkaway

Новосельского ....

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Нежинская?


 


> Новосельского ....


 Нет

----------


## Antique

> Друзья, подскажите шо за стеклянное здание на фото?


 А почему вы это пишете сюда? Оффтоп же?

----------


## ebreo

> А почему вы это пишете сюда? Оффтоп же?


  это разве это не загадка? или же подскажите где можно спросить?

----------


## Milkaway

> это разве это не загадка? или же подскажите где можно спросить?


 Я конечно сильно извиняюсь, но сначала внимательно!!!! прочтите правила темы, а затем уже ставьте загадки  - и главное четко формулируйте вопрос ... а то нам не ясно - то ли вы просто не знаете, что это за здание, то ли ставите новую загадку, когда еще спедыдущая не отгадана ....

----------


## ebreo

> Я конечно сильно извиняюсь, но сначала внимательно!!!! прочтите правила темы, а затем уже ставьте загадки  - и главное четко формулируйте вопрос ... а то нам не ясно - то ли вы просто не знаете, что это за здание, то ли ставите новую загадку, когда еще спедыдущая не отгадана ....


  я понял, дико извиняюсь -прийдётся подождать када вы отгадаете предыдущую загадку.

----------


## Antique

> это разве это не загадка? или же подскажите где можно спросить?


 Спросить и загадать - это немного разные вещи. Эта тема для игры загадки, где есть ведущий и игроки. Ведущий загадывает *известное ему* место или элемент, а игроки пытаются отгадать *местоположение*.

----------


## ebreo

> Спросить и загадать - это немного разные вещи. Эта тема для игры загадки, где есть ведущий и игроки. Ведущий загадывает *известное ему* место или элемент, а игроки пытаются отгадать *местоположение*.


  закрыли вопрос -я уже один раз извинился-это вполне достаточно!!!

----------


## Гражданин А.

> закрыли вопрос -я уже один раз извинился-это вполне достаточно!!!


 в этой теме народ суровый живёт ... одним разом не отделаешся

----------


## Milkaway

> в этой теме народ суровый живёт ... одним разом не отделаешся


 Таки да - мы тут шутки шутить не будем - только загадки отгадывать .....

Троицкая, например ....

----------


## Namidiol

> Троицкая, например ....


 Нет

----------


## VHana

Малая Арнаутская 57 (вроде) напротив ресторана "Розмарин"

----------


## Milkaway

> Малая Арнаутская 57 (вроде) напротив ресторана "Розмарин"


 Я никак не могла вспомнить где же встречала этого мужичка, хотя проезжаю мимо практически ежедневно ... согласна с VHana ...

----------


## Namidiol

> Малая Арнаутская 57 (вроде) напротив ресторана "Розмарин"

----------


## Namidiol

На фасаде какого здания находится такая лепка?

----------


## Milkaway

Не козёл и не чёрт - уже приятно ....  симпатишный такой мужчинка античной наружности наверное с ул.Пушкинской ...

----------


## Гражданин А.

> В этом втором дворике не только курочки жили когда я снимал в прошлом году, там был еще красавец петух с перьями до самых когтей на лапах. Даже выкладывал на Форуме фото. Такого в Театральном переулке рядом с Екатерининской точно не ожидал увидеть.


 Думская "засветил" по вашей наводке -
http://dumskaya.net/news/u-odessitki-pticeferma-v-50-metrah-ot-opernogo-f-019460/

----------


## Namidiol

> Не козёл и не чёрт - уже приятно ....  симпатишный такой мужчинка античной наружности наверное с ул.Пушкинской ...


 Мужчинка симпатичный, если не всматриваться.
Живет не на Пушкинской, хотя там есть интересные мужчины))

----------


## Milkaway

> Думская "засветил" по вашей наводке -
> http://dumskaya.net/news/u-odessitki-pticeferma-v-50-metrah-ot-opernogo-f-019460/


 Остаётся загадкой где и когда с нами будут делиться авторским гонораром .... надо бы прояснить ситуацию ...

----------


## Antique

> Думская "засветил" по вашей наводке -
> http://dumskaya.net/news/u-odessitki-pticeferma-v-50-metrah-ot-opernogo-f-019460/


 Причём Виктор Босняк (Олег Константинов) пишет, что: 


> Самую настоящую животноводческую ферму обнаружил корреспондент «Думской»


 Ну да, прямо так и обнаружил... Лучше бы уж автор статьи написал, что нашёл информацию в просторах сети.

----------


## Milkaway

За такую сенсацию мы просто обязаны получить свою долю !!!

----------


## Гражданин А.

> За такую сенсацию мы просто обязаны получить свою долю !!!


 вот моя фотография -

вот думская ..... "копирнула" вид

----------


## Namidiol

Может быть все таки хватит "болтать" в теме.
Для этого есть много других интересных тем.
Имейте совесть. 
Просьба к *модератору* появится и напомнить правила темы.


Можно проявить немного уважения ко мне, как к автору загадки, которая в этой болтовне потерялась.

----------


## Milkaway

> Мужчинка симпатичный, если не всматриваться.
> Живет не на Пушкинской, хотя там есть интересные мужчины))


 Извините - не подумайте плохого - мы по-прежнему разгадываем Вашу загаду, но нас ,,переполняет праведный гнев,, ... 

А я вот присмотрелась - Сатир!!! ... наверное переулок Чайковского - бывш.Театральный...

----------


## Namidiol

> Извините - не подумайте плохого - мы по-прежнему разгадываем Вашу загаду, но нас ,,переполняет праведный гнев,, ... 
> 
> А я вот присмотрелась - Сатир!!! ... наверное переулок Чайковского - бывш.Театральный...


 Это не переулок Чайковского.

P.S."Праведный гнев" ни к чему не приведет, потому что некоторых граждан не остановить - они нарушали правила темы и будут их нарушать. В таких тяжелых случаях должен разбираться модератор и наказывать злостных нарушителей.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Пастера?

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Пастера?


 Правильно. Номер дома назовете?

----------


## Milkaway

Пастера - Торговая,19 - угловой дом, что недавно покрасили?....

----------


## Namidiol

> Пастера - Торговая,19 - угловой дом, что недавно покрасили?....


 Нет, это другой новопокрашенный дом)))

----------


## Kamin

Пастера 29-31

----------


## Namidiol

> Пастера 29-31


 Нет.
29 - покрашен в белый, а 31 еще не перекрашивали в оранжево-красный))))

----------


## Kamin

Может 12 поликлиника, ее тоже недавно покрасили, № 56

----------


## Namidiol

> Может 12 поликлиника, ее тоже недавно покрасили, № 56


 Правильно.

----------


## Namidiol

Следующая загадка

Укажите где проживает эта девушка?



P.S. Загадки не сложные, так больше для разминки)))

----------


## Kamin

На Гаванной № 4? Только там я снимал побеленные.

----------


## Namidiol

> На Гаванной № 4? Только там я снимал побеленные.


 Нет. 
тут никто белить не собирается, здание в жутком состоянии.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Канатная?

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Канатная?


 Нет

----------


## Milkaway

> Нет. 
> тут никто белить не собирается, здание в жутком состоянии.


 Тогда понятно почему лицо такое скорбное ... Княжеская?

----------


## Trs

Мне подумалось про дом, где жил Гоголь, однако таких дам я на нём не припоминаю. Быть может, окрестности Нового рынка?

----------


## Namidiol

> Княжеская?


 


> окрестности Нового рынка?


 Нет, не там.

----------


## Milkaway

пер.Некрасова ...

----------


## Namidiol

> пер.Некрасова ...


 Не очень помню, где находится переулок Некрасова, но это точно не там))

----------


## NoDVa777

> Не очень помню, где находится переулок Некрасова, но это точно не там))


 Очень зря. Много красивых домов, дворов, колодцев и т.д.

----------


## Milkaway

Все  молчат ....  может Старопортофранковская ...

----------


## Kamin

ул. Еврейская?

----------


## Namidiol

> Все  молчат ....  может Старопортофранковская ...


 


> ул. Еврейская?


 Нет.

Подсказку дам завтра утром, сегодня тяжело добиралась домой.
Рядом с этой женщиной есть еще мужчина - его фото выложу завтра.

----------


## Namidiol

Обещанная подсказка-рядом с женщиной живет мужчина

----------


## Milkaway

Утёсова ....

----------


## Namidiol

> Утёсова ....


 Нет.

P.S. Нужно придумывать подсказку. Не думала. что эта загадка будет так долго разгадываться. Хотя активность очень маленькая.

----------


## Milkaway

Скорбные лица очень знакомы, но где встречались - не могу припомнить ... намекните, плиз...

----------


## Kamin

Успенская?

----------


## Namidiol

> Успенская?


 Нет.




> Скорбные лица очень знакомы, но где встречались - не могу припомнить ... намекните, плиз...


 Вокруг да около ходите, но не попадаете.

Даю подсказку, эти женщина и мужчина живут на улице, названной именем человека, который покоиться на Аллее Славы.

----------


## inborz

Асташкина?

----------


## Kamin

Нечипоренко?

----------


## Namidiol

> Асташкина?


 


> Нечипоренко?


 Нет, ищем дальше.

----------


## mlch

> Нет, ищем дальше.


 Ну тогда - Осипова
Хотя Бог его знает. Может, и на Бреуса что-то подобное есть.  Но Осипова - вернее.

----------


## Milkaway

Неужели переулок Маланова, 16 ???

----------


## Videlicit

сколько можно людей мучать?

----------


## Milkaway

> сколько можно людей мучать?


 Терпение - уже не долго осталось ... скоро 12 !!!!!

----------


## inborz

И? Еле до утра дожили - от нетерпения!

----------


## Videlicit

> И? Еле до утра дожили - от нетерпения!


  и що ....опять обманули

----------


## Namidiol

> сколько можно людей мучать?


 Интересно, чем я Вас мучаю? 
Разгадывание проходило вяло и неактивно. Загадка не тяжелая.




> Терпение - уже не долго осталось ... скоро 12 !!!!!


 Почему до 12? В 12 ночи принято спать.




> И? Еле до утра дожили - от нетерпения!


 Прямо всю ночь не спали.




> и що ....опять обманули


 И чем же я Вас обманула?




> Но Осипова - вернее.


 Осипова, конечно, вернее.
Осталось отгадать номер дома)))))

----------


## Trs

Честно говоря, не припоминаю домов в жутком состоянии на Осипова, но похожего цвета довольно неухоженный фасад у № 20 или 22. Есть ещё несколько домов в начале улицы, но там декор немного другой, а вот эти два могут подойти.

----------


## Namidiol

> Честно говоря, не припоминаю домов в жутком состоянии на Осипова, но похожего цвета довольно неухоженный фасад у № 20 или 22. Есть ещё несколько домов в начале улицы, но там декор немного другой, а вот эти два могут подойти.


 Осипова, 20

----------


## Antique

А, вот оно что. Я рассматривал свою фотографию 22-го ))))

----------


## Namidiol

Тишина...
Дам свою загадку.

Назовите адрес, где живет эта женщина:

----------


## Kamin

ул. Л.Толстого?

----------


## Milkaway

Конная ...

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Л.Толстого?


 


> Конная ...


 Нет. 
Что только я по этим улицам хожу?

----------


## Antique

Это на скорость. Пантелеймоновская, 38. Возможен иной адрес - Канатная, 78.

Новый дом братьев Тарнополь - владельцев обойной фабрики на Комитетской. Архитектор Ф.А. Троупянский, 1911-й год.

----------


## Namidiol

> Это на скорость. Пантелеймоновская, 38. Возможен иной адрес - Канатная, 78.
> 
> Новый дом братьев Тарнополь - владельцев обойной фабрики на Комитетской. Архитектор Ф.А. Троупянский, 1911-й год.


 Правильно.

----------


## Namidiol

Новая загадка

----------


## Antique

> Новая загадка


 Пастера, 50?

----------


## Namidiol

> Пастера, 50?


 Правильно

----------


## Videlicit

пока тишина

----------


## Zhannusik

А такое можно? Умиляют меня эти розоньки))))

----------


## Videlicit

> А такое можно? Умиляют меня эти розоньки))))
> Вложение 4342223


 такое тута точно незя ... засмеют вас

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> такое тута точно незя ... засмеют вас


 +1. Поддерживаю!

----------


## VHana

Успенская/Ониловой тоже были розочки - но, кажется, покрупнее этих будут.

----------


## Гражданин А.

Народ ... таки Розочку считать загадкой или просто шуткой !?!

----------


## Milkaway

Пошутили и довольно .... загадывать что-то более ,,древнее,, пора ...

----------


## Мишка-одессит

Номер дома прибили сверху старинной таблички с указанием его владельца. Где это?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Пастера (Херсонская)

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> ул. Пастера (Херсонская)


 Оо, браво! А что там написано никто не знает?

----------


## Antique

> Оо, браво! А что там написано никто не знает?


 "Дом №60 дворянина Ивана Михайловича Бузины". Фамилия кощунственно перекрыта табличкой с номером.

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> "Дом №60 дворянина Ивана Михайловича Бузины". Фамилия кощунственно перекрыта табличкой с номером.


 Дам... спасибо!

----------


## Гражданин А.

новая загада

----------


## Antique

> новая загада


 Не очень уверен, но возможно это переулок Ляпунова, 12?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Не очень уверен, но возможно это переулок Ляпунова, 12?


 нет ...

----------


## Milkaway

ул.Белинского - Тубдиспансер?

----------


## Antique

Кузнечная, 54?

----------


## Trs

Новосельского, 97..99

----------


## Гражданин А.

нет-нет
даю помощь -

----------


## NoDVa777

Пушкинская 37?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Пушкинская 37?


 нетушки

----------


## Antique

> нет-нет
> даю помощь -


 Ах, вот оно что, я совсем забыл про это здание - Екатерининская, 8

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Ах, вот оно что, я совсем забыл про это здание - Екатерининская, 8


 Верно !!!

----------


## Videlicit

давайте след.вопрос

----------


## Ranke

Всем привет!

Человек этот родился в конце XIX века во Львове. Там же и начался его насыщенный творческий путь, прошедший через Одессу, Харьков и Киев.  

 фрагмент

Кому и где установлен памятник в нашем городе?

----------


## Milkaway

> Всем привет!
> 
> Человек этот родился в конце XIX века во Львове. Там же и начался его насыщенный творческий путь, прошедший через Одессу, Харьков и Киев.  
> 
>  фрагмент
> 
> Кому и где установлен памятник в нашем городе?


 Памятник Джевецкому в парке Победы?

----------


## Ranke

> Памятник Джевецкому в парке Победы?

----------


## yakhve

Памятник Амвросию Бучме, Французский бульвар, 33, территория Одесской киностудии

----------


## Ranke

> Памятник Амвросию Бучме, Французский бульвар, 33, территория Одесской киностудии


 Амвросий Максимилианович Бучма - (1891—1957), украинский советский актёр и режиссёр театра и кино, театральный педагог. Народный артист СССР (1944). Лауреат двух Сталинских премий второй степени (1941, 1949). Один из основателей украинского театрального и киноискусства XX века.



*Правильно!*

----------


## vieanna

давно с вами не играла. Где это? извините за качество, снимала мобильным(
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Kshisya

Канатная?

----------


## vieanna

нет, далеко)

----------


## Kshisya

Приморская?

----------


## vieanna

нет

----------


## Klara-Lara

Комсомольская возле Тираспольской?

----------


## Milkaway

Армянский пер ...

----------


## vieanna

> Комсомольская возле Тираспольской?


 нет, но район ближе)))

----------


## SaMoVar

Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Milkaway

Мечникова - ,,Рыбка,, ....

----------


## vieanna

> Мечникова - ,,Рыбка,, ....


 Да, Мечникова, ))) что?

----------


## Milkaway

> Да, Мечникова, ))) что?


 Ну, что - что ... училище морское т.н. ,,Рыбка,, - номер не помню - в самом конце Мечникова ближе к Чумке и Высокому пер.

----------


## vieanna

нет, это Мечникова, но не там

----------


## Milkaway

Ну, раз не там, тогда - Мечникова, 34 ...

----------


## vieanna

Мечникова, 34 - это ОНМУ, новое здание. Каким боком на нем "1902"?

----------


## Milkaway

Ошибочка ... не 34,а 24 ...там было какое-то общежитие ...

----------


## vieanna

[IMG][/IMG]
да, оно.

----------


## Milkaway

С Вами приятно играть .... спасибо за ,,оперативные наводки,, ...

----------


## Гражданин А.

что дальше ... можно задавать

----------


## raffica

Нукось я попробую  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Нукось я попробую


 Это очень лёгкая загадка ) Слишком выразительная архитектура. Лучше загадывать что-то такое, что не сильно бросается в глаза. Но это должен быть не очень тривиальный объект, чтобы участникам было интересно узнать, где он находится.

----------


## raffica

> Это очень лёгкая загадка ) Слишком выразительная архитектура. Лучше загадывать что-то такое, что не сильно бросается в глаза. Но это должен быть не очень тривиальный объект, чтобы участникам было интересно узнать, где он находится.


 Первый блин комом  :smileflag:  Только не бейте меня очень сильно ногами  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

Да, это лёгкая загадка - лесенка к магазину крутой мужской одежды ,,Президент,, - Гоголя, 19 ... вдали виден угол дома на Сабанеев мост, 5 ...но всё равно спасибо - и Вам и нам для разминки ...

----------


## raffica

> Да, это лёгкая загадка - лесенка к магазину крутой мужской одежды ,,Президент,, - Гоголя, 19 ... вдали виден угол дома на Сабанеев мост, 5 ...но всё равно спасибо - и Вам и нам для разминки ...


 В точку!

----------


## raffica

Это тоже проблем не вызовет?  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

Как вариант - территория Армянской церкви в Аркадии ....

----------


## raffica

> Как вариант - территория Армянской церкви в Аркадии ....


 Ага, значит это уже не "слишком выразительная архитектура"?  :smileflag: 

Нет.

----------


## Milkaway

Есть у меня подозрение, что это всё-таки в Аркадии ... Итака или другой какой клуб ...
Но....очень желательно загадывать загадки, имеющие всё-таки какую-то ,,историческую или художественную ценность,, ....... ,,выразительная,, клубно-ресторанная ,,архитектура,, не интересна и стоит до следующего хозяина....

----------


## raffica

> Есть у меня подозрение, что это всё-таки в Аркадии ... Итака или другой какой клуб ...
> Но....очень желательно загадывать загадки, имеющие всё-таки какую-то ,,историческую или художественную ценность,, ....... ,,выразительная,, клубно-ресторанная ,,архитектура,, не интересна и стоит до следующего хозяина....


 Да без проблем.
Это Приморская, 6Б, возле Морвокзала.
Вопрос закрыт.

----------


## Antique

Загадка неизвестной сложности:

----------


## Milkaway

О, это известная лепнина - Греческая, 21 угол Ришельевской - доходный дом Ф.Маврокордато - арх. Дмитренко ....

----------


## Antique

> О, это известная лепнина - Греческая, 21 угол Ришельевской - доходный дом Ф.Маврокордато - арх. Дмитренко ....


  Отлично, угадано.

----------


## Antique

Ещё загадка, относительно простая:

----------


## NoDVa777

Торговая 10, угол Софиевской.

----------


## Antique

> Торговая 10, угол Софиевской.


 Не то место, не дом Руссова на Софиевской.

----------


## Joozy

случайно не в районе Екатерининская/Успенской?

----------


## Milkaway

Соборная пл.6 ....

----------


## Antique

Никто не дал правильный ответ.

----------


## osip

Бунина, рядом с пожарной частью

----------


## Antique

> Бунина, рядом с пожарной частью


 Хорошо, отгадано.

----------


## Antique

Следующая загадка:

----------


## феерический

Переулки в районе нового рынка?

----------


## Antique

> Переулки в районе нового рынка?


 нет

----------


## Milkaway

ул. Софиевская, 5 - художественный музей со стороны со стороны бульвара ....

----------


## Antique

> ул. Софиевская, 5 - художественный музей со стороны со стороны бульвара ....


 это не музей и не Софиевская, 5. Ищем дальше )

----------


## Milkaway

пер. Ляпунова,4...

----------


## Kamin

ул. Маразлиевская?

----------


## osip

Нежинская, 5

----------


## Antique

> Нежинская, 5


 И снова верно, поставьте, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь плюс osip, у меня лимит.

----------


## NoDVa777

> И снова верно, поставьте, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь плюс osip, у меня лимит.


 Поставил)

----------


## Гражданин А.

... уже надоели "фасадные" загадки 
Хочу вернутся к "дворовым", Где это ?

----------


## Maksy

судя по ширине тротуаров это пер. Нечипуренко.
да, 12 номер

----------


## Гражданин А.

Спасибо ....за Отгадку !

----------


## Antique

Загадка:

----------


## Milkaway

Грифон на балконе на Екатерининской ...

----------


## Antique

> Грифон на балконе на Екатерининской ...


 Возможно где-то на Екатерининской и есть грифон, но этот грифон не на Екатерининской.

----------


## osip

Греческая, рядом с дворцом Абазы, тоже памятник архитектуры. Т.к. там сплошные памятники, уточню - дом Ремера.

----------


## Antique

> Греческая, рядом с дворцом Абазы, тоже памятник архитектуры. Т.к. там сплошные памятники, уточню - дом Ремера.


 Совершенно верно. Вы очень наблюдательны! 



Поставьте кто нибудь, пожалуйста, очередной плюс. У меня до сих пор лимит.

----------


## Пушкин

> Совершенно верно. Вы очень наблюдательны! 
> 
> 
> 
> Поставьте кто нибудь, пожалуйста, очередной плюс. У меня до сих пор лимит.


  поставил...

----------


## Пушкин

где?

----------


## Kshisya

Р-н 16-й ст. Б. Фонтана?

----------


## Пушкин

> Р-н 16-й ст. Б. Фонтана?


  нет, Приморский район :smileflag:

----------


## Pinky

Санаторий "Одесса"

----------


## Пушкин

> Санаторий "Одесса"


  Таки да)

----------


## Pinky

Что скажете?

----------


## Скрытик

3я фонтана?

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Что скажете?


 Сперва подумал Кирха, но скорее трамвайное депо

----------


## Milkaway

территория бывшего Артучилища - боковая сторона главного корпуса ....

----------


## Pinky

> территория бывшего Артучилища - боковая сторона главного корпуса ....


 Так точно, забацайте плюсик кто нить!

----------


## Скрытик

> Так точно, забацайте плюсик кто нить!


  А это разве не 3я фонтана?

----------


## Milkaway

> А это разве не 3я фонтана?


 Да, 3-я Б.Ф. ... но там несколько краснокирпичных зданий разного назначения: учебные и хоз.корпуса, жилые дома ... загадали конкретное место -получили конкретный ответ...

----------


## Pinky

> А это разве не 3я фонтана?


 От третьей фонтана недалеко, это правда, но ответ Milkyway наиболее точен. Там вообще, очень интересное место, весь комплекс кирпичных зданий, только собаки злые  :smileflag:

----------


## Videlicit

> Там вообще, очень интересное место, весь комплекс кирпичных ...


 строили на века ...

----------


## Пушкин

Для знатоков надеюсь будет легко. Где? :smileflag:

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Для знатоков надеюсь будет легко. Где?Вложение 4438550


 Возле цирка)

----------


## verda

Обсерватория в парке Шевченко.

----------


## Milkaway

Это и не возле цирка - там купол побольше и повыше .... и не обсерватория - там вокруг купола смотровая площадка по кругу. Как вариант - кустарный купол для астрономических наблюдений или навершие на углу дома ... что-то похожее есть на Адмиральском проспекте

----------


## Antique

Может где нибудь в Университете им. Мечникова на Дворянской?

----------


## феерический

В парке шевченко не один купол. Там есть и такие вот небольшие. Лично я за парк!

----------


## Пушкин

Друзья, а я таки удивлён - пока всё мимо... :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> В парке шевченко не один купол. Там есть и такие вот небольшие. Лично я за парк!


 В Обсерватории таки да несколько куполов ... Главный - где Кук, купол старой Мироведческой (любительской) обсерватории  - в том помещении сейчас Планетарий и еще парочка небольших куполов для ПЗС-матриц - но они стоят отдельно в саду ....

----------


## Maksy

На Новосельского / Конной есть обсерватория в школе, может она?

----------


## Antique

> Друзья, а я таки удивлён - пока всё мимо...


  Ну судя по фото, разглядеть нормально объект можно через какие-то заросли.

Наугад: Французский бульвар.

----------


## Milkaway

Ну, намекните - а то заинтриговали .....

----------


## Trs

Второй квартал Преображенской?

----------


## NoDVa777

> Второй квартал Преображенской?


 Это от Некрасова до Маяковского?

----------


## Super-Mom

> Это от Некрасова до Маяковского?


 это в парке на 10ой фонтана? где старый сгоревший кинотаетар?

----------


## Пушкин

Пока всё мимо, подсказка - это здание школы...)))

----------


## Milkaway

Ох, были у меня такие подозрения ..... Садовая,4 - СШ 75 там когда-то давно была любительская обсерватория ...

----------


## феерический

> Ох, были у меня такие подозрения ..... Садовая,4 - СШ 75 там когда-то давно была любительская обсерватория ...


 Я об этом уже думал, но меня сбил пост на прошлой странице, где кто-то что-то сказал за район цирка. Ответ последовал отрицательный. А ведь для меня 75я школа это и есть тот самый район цирка, или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Пушкин

это не 75я... Дам ещё подсказку - это бывший центральный район...

----------


## КАКАО

может на Конной?

----------


## Пушкин

> может на Конной?


  А что на Конной?)))

----------


## КАКАО

школа №50

----------


## Пушкин

> школа №50


  так, ну школу угадали, теперь скажите откуда я это снял?

----------


## Maksy

я конечно дико извиняюсь, но разве школа № 50 не расположена на углу Ноовосельского и Конной?  см. пост 23860

----------


## Пушкин

> я конечно дико извиняюсь, но разве школа № 50 не расположена на углу Ноовосельского и Конной?  см. пост 23860


  дико извиняюсь, пропустил ваш пост от 22.00 за вчера, вы таки правы, но откуда же я это снял? Почему я это спрашиваю - когда мне показывали этот купол, то объясняли что его видно только с одной точки, а я нашел другую...)))

----------


## Maksy

ну видно его с переулка "который никак не называется" угол Старопортофранковской. А ту возможно снято с Нежинской / Конной.

----------


## Пушкин

> ну видно его с переулка "который никак не называется" угол Старопортофранковской. А ту возможно снято с Нежинской / Конной.


  С Нежинской ближе к Ольгиевской...)))
Народ киньте плюсик, у меня уже плюслмёт не работает...)))

----------


## NoDVa777

Кинул)
Частенько там бываю, практически ежедневно, но не видал(

----------


## КАКАО

Вообще я не знаю такой объект, но интернет помог

----------


## Гражданин А.

уже скоро неделя и тишина

----------


## феерический

> уже скоро неделя и тишина


 У меня вошло в привычку: я когда где-то стою в пробке, или просто иду, или даже из окна машины на ходу - сканирую фасады, здания, окна на предмет уникальных и интересных сюжетов. Столько всего интересного вижу - а камеры под рукой нет, или ситуация не позволяет сфотографировать(((

----------


## Kshisya

Загадку наверняка быстро отгадают, зато тема оживет :smileflag:                                     Итак, где живет такой петушок?

----------


## Kamin

Это известный петушок с дома Коклена, переулок Некрасова № 7

----------


## Kshisya

> Это известный петушок с дома Коклена, переулок Некрасова № 7


 Верно! Конфету добавила!

----------


## Kshisya

Давайте попробуем посложнее...

 -?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Екатерининская?

----------


## Kshisya

> ул. Екатерининская?


 Нет!

----------


## Kamin

ул. Пастера?

----------


## Kshisya

> ул. Пастера?

----------


## Пушкин

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Kshisya

> Маразлиевская?


 Нет!

----------


## Milkaway

Пушкинская ...

----------


## КАКАО

можно уточнить это фото сделано с какого ракурса или вообще в парадной)?

----------


## Kshisya

> Пушкинская ...


  Нет!

----------


## Kshisya

> можно уточнить это фото сделано с какого ракурса или вообще в парадной)?


 Фасадная часть подъезда!

----------


## Kamin

ул. Успенская?

----------


## Kamin

Можно уточнение - дом похоже сталинка?

----------


## Kshisya

> Можно уточнение - дом похоже сталинка?


 Дом не сталинка, построен до революциии! Это не ул. Успенская!

----------


## VHana

Троицкая?

----------


## феерический

Или Базарная

----------


## Larki

ул. Жуковского/Ришельевская?

----------


## Kshisya

> ул. Жуковского/Ришельевская?

----------


## Kshisya

Все не то! Подсказка: Улица на которой расположен этот дом не является центральной, она тихая и малолюдная, хотя и находится недалеко от центра города!

----------


## vieanna

Гоголя?

----------


## Пушкин

Кузнечная?

----------


## Kshisya

НЕТ!

----------


## Kshisya

Подсказка №2-Человек, в честь которого названа улица, имеет непосредственное отношение к советскому искусству!

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> Подсказка №2-Человек, в честь которого названа улица, имеет непосредственное отношение к советскому искусству!


 Тогда скорее улица Утесова, дом - вопрос)

----------


## Milkaway

Может, Маяковского ...

----------


## Kshisya

Нет! Холодно!

----------


## Antique

переулок Катаева?

----------


## КАКАО

Чайковского?

----------


## Milkaway

ул.Ю.Олеши ...

----------


## Kshisya

> переулок Катаева?


 Теплее!

----------


## Milkaway

..... переулок Чехова??? ......

----------


## Kshisya

> ..... переулок Чехова??? ......


 Опять холодает....

----------


## Kshisya

Люди, Вы подсказки читаете?! Чехов и Чайковский относятся к искусству,- да!, но не к советскому же?!

----------


## Milkaway

> Люди, Вы подсказки читаете?! Чехов и Чайковский относятся к искусству,- да!, но не к советскому же?!


 Ну, уж позвольте ... еще как относятся ... Чайковский любимейший композитор всех советских генсеков - как похороны так по телевизору ,,Лебединое озеро,,.... как Путч - опять оно ...
А Чехов - в советский период - один из ,,краеугольных камней,, театрального искусства ...лучшие советские театры были названы именем Чехова ...

Ну - остаются Довженко, Роман Кармен и Вера Инбер .....

----------


## Antique

Может это дача на Довженко?

----------


## VHana

бульвар Жванецкого

----------


## Kshisya

> бульвар Жванецкого


 нет!

----------


## Kshisya

> Может это дача на Довженко?


 Нет! А,что такое "Дача на Довженко"?!

----------


## Kshisya

> Ну, уж позвольте ... еще как относятся ... Чайковский любимейший композитор всех советских генсеков - как похороны так по телевизору ,,Лебединое озеро,,.... как Путч - опять оно ...
> А Чехов - в советский период - один из ,,краеугольных камней,, театрального искусства ...лучшие советские театры были названы именем Чехова ...
> 
> Ну - остаются Довженко, Роман Кармен и Вера Инбер .....


  :smileflag: 

Можно сказать -"Горячо"!

----------


## Milkaway

Как выяснилось, Довженко - не подходит
на Романа Кармена  - в основном хрущёвки ...
Остаётся Вера Инбер .... наверное - N9 .... парадное во дворе ...

----------


## Пушкин

> Как выяснилось, Довженко - не подходит
> на Романа Кармена  - в основном хрущёвки ...
> Остаётся Вера Инбер .... наверное - N9 .... парадное во дворе ...


  А разве переулку Веры Инбер не вернули старое название???

----------


## Milkaway

> А разве переулку Веры Инбер не вернули старое название???


 2ГИС 2012 - апрель - таки Веры Инбер ....

----------


## Пушкин

> 2ГИС 2012 - апрель - таки Веры Инбер ....


 В июне то же ничего не изменилось - Веры Инбер, Купальный - только в песне)))

----------


## Kshisya

Это не Веры Инбер...

----------


## КАКАО

Загадка загадачная)))))) Может Чижикова)

----------


## Kshisya

> Загадка загадачная)))))) Может Чижикова)


  Холодно)))

----------


## Milkaway

Довженко - нет....
Веры Инбер - тоже нет ...

.... неужели Романа Кармена ..... и где ....

----------


## Kshisya

> Довженко - нет....
> Веры Инбер - тоже нет ...
> 
> .... неужели Романа Кармена ..... и где ....


 Дааааа!!! № будем угадывать? :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> Дааааа!!! № будем угадывать?


 Да, таки будем ... подозреваю N10 ...

----------


## Kshisya

Таки да! ул. Романа Кармена 10.

----------


## Kshisya

В этом доме до и после революции жили мои предки, к сожалению фасад испорчен пристройками, правда сохранился балкон! Зато парадная в прекрасном состоянии, сохранился пол, перила! Прошу прощения за качество фото, они с телефона, все не получается с фотиком туда попасть)))
 

 


 - На удивление сохранились оконные рамы!

 Если у кого то есть информация о этом доме и его жильцах, пожалуйста напишите!!!

----------


## Sergey_L

Знаю - этот дом часто мелькает в фильме "Ребёнок к ноябрю" 1992 г. А ещё посмотрите здесь - http://yangur.livejournal.com/114933.html - сравнение видов 80-х и 2000-х.

----------


## Milkaway

> Знаю - этот дом часто мелькает в фильме "Ребёнок к ноябрю" 1992 г. А ещё посмотрите здесь - http://yangur.livejournal.com/114933.html - сравнение видов 80-х и 2000-х.


 Это новая загадка ???

----------


## slimka21

> Таки да! ул. Романа Кармена 10.
> 
> Вложение 4475848


 Это дом, примыкающий к пивзаводу?
Мне всегда было интересно, кто в нем жил и относился ли его хозяин к пивоварам?  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Нет! А,что такое "Дача на Довженко"?!


 Ну загадку уже отгадали, однако я имел ввиду зелёную дачу за пивзаводом. Ну это было наугад, я в глубине квартала ещё не был.

----------


## Kshisya

> Это дом, примыкающий к пивзаводу?
> Мне всегда было интересно, кто в нем жил и относился ли его хозяин к пивоварам?


 Нет! Это следующий за этим дом. :smileflag:

----------


## slimka21

> Нет! Это следующий за этим дом.


  Он тоже старый и интересный (для меня).

----------


## Ranke

01. Три таблички - Antique, Lively
02. Про хищника - OdGen
03. Город-побратим - жкх
04. Фрагмент зданий - Antique, OdGen 
05. Интересное сочетание -- Kamin
06. Есть у нас такой садик - Kamin
07. Про мост - Klara-Lara 
08. Все мы знаем - victor.odessa, osip 
09. Фрагмент памятника - victor.odessa
10. Про внимательный ЖЭК - Lively
11. Антон Павлович Чехов в Одессе - Nyushiki
12. "Змейка" - cerubina
13. Детям? - yakhve, osip 
14. Дюк. Люк - Пушкин 
15. Факел, лавровый венок + якорь - дядя Коля(лысый)
16. Дюймовочка из центра - yakhve 
17. "Гарри Поттер" - Пушкин, yakhve 
18. Завтра 22 августа. Помним - Klara-Lara 
19. Где эта улица, где этот дом? - inborz, cTcangel 
20. Треугольник - osip
21. Последние - yakhve 
22. Античность. Фрагмент - inborz
23. Про поляка и его изобретение - mlch, Klara-Lara 
24. Скайп 70-х - Kamin
25. Картинка родом из детства - феерический
26. Про Красную Шапочку - Artemisia
27. Еще живая в уже неживом - Kshisya
28. Ровно 60 лет назад  - victor.odessa  
29. Про р***р - Antique
30. Многоквартирный дом - Trs
31. Екатерининский пьедестал - Artemisia
32. Снимайте украшения - SWOY
33. Иризирующий памятник - Antique
34. Про фонарный столб на ... - ВЕСЫ, osip, Lively
35. Про известного немца - Klara-Lara
36. До 1794 года - yakhve
37. Кто этот милый старичок? - Elastika, Kshisya
38. Про спуск имени - yakhve 
39. Про памятник хорошему человеку  -victor.odessa 
40. Про юного прапорщика - Klara-Lara 

I. yakhve (6)
II. Klara-Lara (5)
III. Antique (4), victor.odessa (4), osip (4) 

*Загадки 2012:*

41. Кому и где? - yakhve
42.
43.
44.
45.
46.
47.
48.
49.
50.

----------


## Antique

О, будут ещё загадки )

----------


## an64

Шо то тихо совсем...
Попробую оживить тему

----------


## Richard_I

> Шо то тихо совсем...
> Попробую оживить тему


 Итальянский бульвар, 3

----------


## Milkaway

А может - Французский б-р - территория ин-та Филатова ?
Итальянский б-р, 3 - ,,башенка,, серая ...

----------


## an64

Очень близко

----------


## Milkaway

> Очень близко


 .... ближе к чему ... к Итальянскому или к Французскому ....

----------


## Antique

Французский бульвар, 41?

----------


## Milkaway

> Французский бульвар, 41?


 Почти попали!!! Французский бульвар, 43! - фото с пер. Дунаева ...

----------


## an64

> Французский бульвар, 43! - фото с пер. Дунаева ...


 Таки да  :smileflag:

----------


## an64

Продолжаем с вашего позволения

----------


## Lively

Кирпичный переулок 2?

----------


## an64

Близко

----------


## Antique

улица Романа Кармена, 10.

----------


## Milkaway

> Кирпичный переулок 2?


 Это таки Кирпичный переулок, 2 ... но Корпус в самом конце - ближе к лестнице ....

----------


## yakhve

Кирпичный переулок, санаторий "Хаджибей", ближайший к морю корпус

P.S. Загадывалось в этой теме год назад  Тогда угадал Antique.

----------


## an64

> улица Романа Кармена, 10.


 Да  :smileflag:

----------


## an64

> Это таки Кирпичный переулок, 2 ... но Корпус в самом конце - ближе к лестнице ....


 


> Кирпичный переулок, санаторий "Хаджибей", ближайший к морю корпус
> P.S. Загадывалось в этой теме год назад  Тогда угадал Antique.


 А вот и не подеретесь  :smileflag:  
Это таки Романа Кармена

----------


## Milkaway

> А вот и не подеретесь  
> Это таки Романа Кармена


 Вот бы *Kshisya* обрадовалась - опять загадали ёё фамильный домик N10 ...
....а относительно гаражей - этот домик правый или левый ...

----------


## Kshisya

> Вот бы *Kshisya* обрадовалась - опять загадали ёё фамильный домик N10 ...
> ....а относительно гаражей - этот домик правый или левый ...


  Этот домик первый после развалин завода, и сейчас по картам не имеет № или присоединяется к №10, хотя это разные дома... Кстати на Оdessastory этот домик обозначается как Романа Кармена №12 http://www.odessastory.info/displayimage.php?album=286&pid=6445#top_display_media

----------


## Lively

Загадка очень легкая, скорее для разминки юниоров  :smileflag: .
Где находится сооружение, которое украшает эта барышня? Каково его назначение?

ЗЫ. Сорри, если это повтор. Попробовал бегло проверить, но 1199 страниц за 6 лет темы....

----------


## Milkaway

Кажется, это один из павильонов Одесской киностудии на Французском бульваре ......

----------


## Kshisya

> Загадка очень легкая, скорее для разминки юниоров .
> Где находится сооружение, которое украшает эта барышня? Каково его назначение?
> Вложение 4579880
> ЗЫ. Сорри, если это повтор. Попробовал бегло проверить, но 1199 страниц за 6 лет темы....


  Это сооружение действительно находится на Французском бульваре, украшает арку ворот,  теперь это территория санатория, вроде Француз. б-р №44 или 42, напротив Санаторного переулка...
Кстати, интересно, что там было ранее...

----------


## Lively

> Это сооружение действительно находится на Французском бульваре, украшает арку ворот,  теперь это территория санатория, вроде Француз. б-р №44 или 42, напротив Санаторного переулка...
> Кстати, интересно, что там было ранее...


 Верно! Это там. Полный ответ на вопросы загадки звучит так: "*Это украшение арки каретных ворот дачи Маврокордато на Французском бульваре*."  Парадные ворота дачи находятся прямо против дачного  дома и смотрят на Санаторный переулок. А каретные ворота, о которых идет речь - в нескольких десятках метров севернее, на границе с участком Параскева.

----------


## an64

А, не успел!  :smileflag: )

----------


## Ivashka

Уважаемые знатоки Одессы, нужна помощь: хочу сделать пару фото в стиле "шаланды полные кефали...", посему разыскивается шаланда и кефаль)). А если серьезно, нужна лодка, деревянная, на берегу моря. можно не совсем на ходу, ну и чтобы пейзаж рядом был более-менее (да, много хочу). Понимаю, что в черте города - маловероятно такое найти, поэтому рассматриваю близлежащие окрестности.

что-то типа "жилища" Седого Грека из Ликвидации. Буду очень благодарна

знаю, что офф-топ, удалюсь, как только станет неактуально. Спасибо

----------


## Пушкин

> Уважаемые знатоки Одессы, нужна помощь: хочу сделать пару фото в стиле "шаланды полные кефали...", посему разыскивается шаланда и кефаль)). А если серьезно, нужна лодка, деревянная, на берегу моря. можно не совсем на ходу, ну и чтобы пейзаж рядом был более-менее (да, много хочу). Понимаю, что в черте города - маловероятно такое найти, поэтому рассматриваю близлежащие окрестности.
> 
> что-то типа "жилища" Седого Грека из Ликвидации. Буду очень благодарна
> 
> знаю, что офф-топ, удалюсь, как только станет неактуально. Спасибо


  не совсем  в тему просьба конечно, но посмотрите пляж санатория "Россия" - сейчас вроде "Сартус" - там и лодки и пейзаж только после 19.00

----------


## an64

И опять все те же в эфире  :smileflag:  
Продолжим с вашего позволения

----------


## Kamin

ул. Коблевская?

----------


## Kshisya

Торговая?

----------


## Milkaway

Старопортофранковская ...

----------


## феерический

> Старопортофранковская ...


 Или ее окрестности. Красный шпиль уж очень напоминает церковь на Старопортофранковской. 
Может быть Мечникова?

----------


## an64

Не, все мимо  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Бунина угол Польской?

----------


## Trs

Лейтенанта Шмидта?

----------


## denn-73

Канатная (Куликовое поле)

----------


## SaMoVar

Кузнечная/Успенская?

----------


## Milkaway

Французский бульвар .....

----------


## nicto

Островидова?

----------


## Kshisya

Преображенская?

----------


## КАКАО

До "боли" знакомое) в районе Кузнечной

----------


## an64

> Бунина угол Польской?


 Да
А шпиль так пока и не понял откуда там  :smileflag:

----------


## an64

> До "боли" знакомое) в районе Кузнечной


 А где именно? Туда тоже дойду как-нить сравнить

----------


## Antique

> Да
> А шпиль так пока и не понял откуда там


 Это от флигеля - новостроя на Польской угол Бунина (если речь идёт про красный шпиль).

----------


## Kamin

Да, там действительно шпиль на новом флигеле. И стена точно на Бунина № 11.

----------


## Jorjic

> Да
> А шпиль так пока и не понял откуда там


 Вот этот шпиль, снятый из двора на Польской

----------


## Milkaway

> Вот этот шпиль, снятый из двора на Польской


 ...... ужОс и кОшмар ....а хотели ,,по-богатому,, ....... жалкое подражание ......

----------


## Jorjic

> ...... ужОс и кОшмар .... жалкое подражание былому великолепию ......


 Да уж! В стиле обновленного фонтана в Пале Рояле. По-моему, очень яркий пример осовременивания.

----------


## Antique

Нелепые фавеллы нуворишей.

----------


## Пушкин

> Нелепые фавеллы нуворишей.


  Лучше уж так чем стекло и бетон...

----------


## Antique

> Лучше уж так чем стекло и бетон...


 Да, лучше - демонтировать легче.

----------


## Гражданин А.

можно задавать новый вопрос?

----------


## Milkaway

> можно задавать новый вопрос?


 ........ уже можете попробовать........ждём!!!

----------


## Мишка-одессит

> можно задавать новый вопрос?


 Давайте, а то мы тут все на нервах...

----------


## Milkaway

...... что-то как-то тихо - никто ничего не загадывает - очереди нет ....

  ..... загадка на скорость - уверена многие опознают сразу ....

----------


## Antique

> ...... что-то как-то тихо - никто ничего не загадывает - очереди нет ....
> 
>   ..... загадка на скорость - уверена многие опознают сразу ....Вложение 4664453


 Юрия Олеши, 2

----------


## Milkaway

> Юрия Олеши, 2


 Таки да !!! .... и таки бысто !!! 

+++++ - у меня плюсомет глючит - поставьте кто-нибудь за меня ...

----------


## Antique

> Таки да !!! .... и таки бысто !!!


 Ну на скорость же )

----------


## Antique

> +++++ - у меня плюсомет глючит - поставьте кто-нибудь за меня ...


 Спасибо, уже поставили )

----------


## Milkaway

> Спасибо, уже поставили )


 ..... и от меня спасибо тому, кто поставил!.......

----------


## Videlicit

блин, с 12 августа тута тишина

----------


## феерический

все еще в отпусках)

----------


## mlch

> блин, с 12 августа тута тишина


  А кто мешает самому загадку выложить, если тишина гнетет?  :smileflag:

----------


## феерический

> А кто мешает самому загадку выложить, если тишина гнетет?


 У меня в нужный момент никогда нет под рукой фотоаппарата, а снимать на телефон не хочется, качество не то.

----------


## Kamin

И где у нас такой Зевс?

----------


## Artemisia

Ришельевская?

----------


## Kamin

Нет, даже не тепло!

----------


## verda

Гоголя?

----------


## Kamin

Нет!

----------


## Milkaway

Софиевская угол Преображенской ...

----------


## Trs

Белинского / Лермонтовский.

----------


## Скрытик

Тираспольская?

----------


## Kshisya

Согласна с Trs, это Белинского №5

----------


## Kamin

Да это Лермонтовский переулок № 13 угол Белинского. Заканчивают ремонт фасада и выглядит очень опрятно.

----------


## Kamin

А входную дверь в парадную со стороны ул.Белинского рабочие феном освобождали от старой краски и будут приводить в порядок. Есть всё таки люди с понятием сохранения старины и того, что сделали при постройке.

----------


## Kamin

А где это гнездо?

----------


## Maksy

На Дерибасовской / Екатерининской  ?

----------


## NoDVa777

> На Дерибасовской / Екатерининской  ?


 Гаванная/Ланжероновская

----------


## Joozy

> Гаванная/Ланжероновская


 Да, похоже на Куманець

----------


## Kamin

Это Дерибасовская угол Екатеринской

----------


## Schock

Вы меня извините, ради бога Я у Вас нашла фото вышки для прыжков с парашютом, где не помню И меня долго терзвли смутные сомнения, что я это видела Я вспомнила и выяснила Это парк, как мне сказал один шофер Парк Савицкого , на первой заставе Я не живу в этом районе и не знаю там ничего Но, когда я была ребенком, а мой папа играл в футбол, мы ездили туда на соревнования Там остались останки того стадиона Меня в те давние времена отпустили полазить по парку и я нашла вышку - покосившуюся и ржавую, у подножья кот был пруд с лягушками и головастиками (в углублении ) Я спросила ; Это вышка для прыжков в воду? А папа ответил: Нет для прыжков с парашютом Это меня так озадачило, что я запомнила этот эпизод Может поможет в поисках? 


> А кто мешает самому загадку выложить, если тишина гнетет?

----------


## shmidt-ua

В парке Шевченко была такая вышка точно !
Вот только насколько такой вопрос имеет отношение к этой теме ?

----------


## shmidt-ua

Ну и вопрос, - где такая штучка прилеплена ?   :smileflag:

----------


## Kamin

ул. Маразлиевская?

----------


## shmidt-ua

Нет, не Маразлиевская. 
Холодно...

----------


## Antique

переулок 2-й Куликовский, 4

----------


## shmidt-ua

> переулок 2-й Куликовский, 4


 Точно, уже более 30 лет там находится областной спортивный диспансер !
А поподробнее про этот дом можно, а то я никаких табличек нигде не заметил ...

----------


## Antique

> Точно !
> А поподробнее про этот дом можно, а то я никаких табличек нигде не заметил ...


 Возможно памятник архитектуры или нововыявленный памятник, так как охранного номера, судя по перечню 2009-го года, не имеет. Запись довольно пространная, сообщается, что особняк построен в конце ХІХ века, но возможно к этому заключению пришли исходя из внешнего вида здания.

 Переулок имеет сбивающую с толку нумерацию - правая сторона нечётная. Было ли так до революции не известно. Переулок упоминается только в справочнике "Вся торгово-промішленная Одесса" 1914-го года издания, возможно он упоминается и в других справочниках издательства Маргулиса, но они в сети не доступны. Участком под №4 до революции владел Унгерн-Штернберг, а противоположным (№3) Новгородский. Кому-то из них возможно и принадлежал этот особняк. По стилю особняк мог быть построен архитектором А.Б. Минкусом или Л.Л. Влодеком, причём Минкус на начальном этапе своего творчества заимствовал стиль своего учителя Влодека и мне кажется наиболее вероятным автором строения.

----------


## Пушкин

> Возможно памятник архитектуры или нововыявленный памятник, так как охранного номера, судя по перечню 2009-го года, не имеет. Запись довольно пространная, сообщается, что особняк построен в конце ХІХ века, но возможно к этому заключению пришли исходя из внешнего вида здания.
> 
>  Переулок имеет сбивающую с толку нумерацию - правая сторона нечётная. Было ли так до революции не известно. Переулок упоминается только в справочнике "Вся торгово-промішленная Одесса" 1914-го года издания, возможно он упоминается и в других справочниках издательства Маргулиса, но они в сети не доступны. Участком под №4 до революции владел Унгерн-Штернберг, а противоположным (№3) Новгородский. Кому-то из них возможно и принадлежал этот особняк. По стилю особняк мог быть построен архитектором А.Б. Минкусом или Л.Л. Влодеком, причём Минкус на начальном этапе своего творчества заимствовал стиль своего учителя Влодека и мне кажется наиболее вероятным автором строения.


  Он не новопостроенный - был внутри, там заметны остатки прошлого убранства интерьеров...Слышал что этот особняк принадлежал одному из городских голов. И ещё, я когда то выставлял эту загадку в этой теме - там очень красивый забор - сейчас таких не делают...

----------


## Antique

> Он не новопостроенный


 Ново*выявленный*. "Выявлять" близко по значению к слову "находить". Нововыявленный памятник - это охранный статус, который призван защитить здание на время рассмотрения вопроса о его внесении в перечень памятников архитектуры.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ново*выявленный*. "Выявлять" близко по значению к слову "находить". Нововыявленный памятник - это охранный статус, который призван защитить здание на время рассмотрения вопроса о его внесении в перечень памятников архитектуры.


 Сори оБшибся он не новостроенный и не нововыявленный...

----------


## Antique

> и не нововыявленный...


 Почему?



Новая загадка. Масонский символ:

----------


## Пушкин

> Почему?


  Потому что стоит более 100 лет. Слушайте, я на Вас удивляюсь...)))

----------


## Antique

> Потому что стоит более 100 лет. Слушайте, я на Вас удивляюсь...)))


 У нас тысячи столетних зданий не являющихся памятниками архитектуры, то есть не занесённых в реестр.

----------


## Milkaway

..... Белинского,5 - особнячок .....

----------


## Antique

> ..... Белинского,5 - особнячок .....


 Не он )

----------


## Kshisya

Екатерининская?

----------


## Antique

> Екатерининская?


 не на Екатерининской.

----------


## Milkaway

... Пастера? ....

----------


## mlch

> Вы меня извините, ради бога Я у Вас нашла фото вышки для прыжков с парашютом, где не помню И меня долго терзвли смутные сомнения, что я это видела Я вспомнила и выяснила Это парк, как мне сказал один шофер Парк Савицкого , на первой заставе Я не живу в этом районе и не знаю там ничего Но, когда я была ребенком, а мой папа играл в футбол, мы ездили туда на соревнования Там остались останки того стадиона Меня в те давние времена отпустили полазить по парку и я нашла вышку - покосившуюся и ржавую, у подножья кот был пруд с лягушками и головастиками (в углублении ) Я спросила ; Это вышка для прыжков в воду? А папа ответил: Нет для прыжков с парашютом Это меня так озадачило, что я запомнила этот эпизод Может поможет в поисках?


  Папа был не прав. А Вы правы. В парке Савицкого (в советские времена - парке "Ленинского комсомола"), действительно, была десятиметровая вышка для прыжков в воду. Так же, как и в Дюковсом. А парашютная вышка была когда-то в парке Шевченко, возле стадиона.
Но *shmidt-ua* абсолютно прав. К теме это никакого отношения не имеет. С такими вопросами лучше сюда.

----------


## NoDVa777

Интересно было бы глянуть фото этой вышки)

----------


## Antique

> ... Пастера? ....


 Очень холодно

----------


## Trs

Мне почему-то кажется, что нечто подобное я видел, когда гулял в окрестностях Базарной—Ришельевской. Теплее?

----------


## Antique

> Мне почему-то кажется, что нечто подобное я видел, когда гулял в окрестностях Базарной—Ришельевской. Теплее?


 Да, теплее )

----------


## Kamin

ул. Троицкая?

----------


## Antique

> ул. Троицкая?


 Нет, не Троицкая.

----------


## Kshisya

Еврейская?

----------


## Antique

> Еврейская?


 И не Еврейская.

----------


## Milkaway

... Маразлиевская?....

----------


## Antique

> ... Маразлиевская?....


 Увы, нет.

----------


## феерический

Одна из Арнаутских?

----------


## Antique

> Одна из Арнаутских?


 Просьба не называть улицы пачками.

----------


## Joozy

так может Бунина/Ришельевская тогда?

----------


## Antique

> так может Бунина/Ришельевская тогда?


 Нет, не это здание.

----------


## Kamin

А не № 39 по Ришельевской?

----------


## Antique

> А не № 39 по Ришельевской?


 Совсем нет. Но данная локация находится не очень далеко от загаданного здания.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Ришельевская № 43?

----------


## Antique

> ул. Ришельевская № 43?


 Гм, нет.

----------


## Milkaway

.... Пушкинская - Греческая - Союз архитекторов? ....

----------


## Antique

> .... Пушкинская - Греческая - Союз архитекторов? ....


 отдаляетесь...

----------


## werther

островидова?

----------


## Antique

> островидова?


 Новосельского тоже далековато.

----------


## werther

Ришельевский лицей?

----------


## Antique

> Ришельевский лицей?


 Ну это совсем далеко.

----------


## Milkaway

.... ох уж эти масоны  - конкретно замаскировались .... может Осипова ...

----------


## Antique

> .... ох уж эти масоны  - конкретно замаскировались .... может Осипова ...


 На удивление хорошо замаскировались. Осипова гораздо ближе )

----------


## КАКАО

Чижикова ?

----------


## Antique

> Чижикова ?


 Нет, не на Ново-Рыбной.

----------


## КАКАО

Ближе на Ленина ? Как орентир )

----------


## Antique

> Ближе на Ленина ? Как орентир )


 да, ближе

----------


## КАКАО

Видела,но не помню где ) Может Чичерина

----------


## Antique

> Видела,но не помню где ) Может Чичерина


 А в данном случае - не ближе ) В принципе это несложная загадка.

----------


## КАКАО

Иностранной коллегии ? )

----------


## Antique

> Иностранной коллегии ? )


 Вы как-то кругами ходите. Искомое здание неподалёку )

----------


## КАКАО

корпус института  угол Чижикова и Гимназической

----------


## Antique

> корпус института  угол Чижикова и Гимназической


 Совсем нет!

----------


## КАКАО

Чижикова угол Шмидта

----------


## КАКАО

А еще напротив Музкомедии )

----------


## Antique

Нет! На Пантелеймоновскую даже не смотрите!

----------


## Kamin

Успенская, между Пушкинской и Осипова?

----------


## КАКАО

Ж.Вокзал)

----------


## Antique

Оба предположения не верны ) Ищите )

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Склонюсь,что Малая Арнаутская...ниже Ришельевской....хотя не исключен вариант самой Ришельевской между Базарной и Большой....но первый вариант вероятнее...

----------


## Antique

> Склонюсь,что Малая Арнаутская...ниже Ришельевской....хотя не исключен вариант самой Ришельевской между Базарной и Большой....но первый вариант вероятнее...


 Это не Малая Арнаутская, но тоже очень близко, а Ришельевскую вообще стоит исключить как вариант.

----------


## Ranke

Стартуем  :smileflag: 

Загадка №42 - Герб города. Миниатюра
Загадка №43 - Где-то я его уже видел 
Загадка №44 - Летчик из будущего
Загадка №45 - Все лучшее - детям!
Загадка №46 - Одесса в датах. 50-е
Загадка №47 - Соседи
Загадка №48 - Светлый образ
Загадка №49 - 3 метра с ...
Загадка №50 - Про фильм_1

----------


## Antique

> Стартуем


 Подожите, подождите, ещё предыдущую не отгадали ) На мой взгляд сегодня - завтра выявится победитель )

----------


## Milkaway

... Лейтенанта Шмидта ... может быть ...

----------


## dypnex

> ... Лейтенанта Шмидта ... может быть ...


 Я тоже так думаю

----------


## Antique

не Шмидта

----------


## Milkaway

.... может тогда где-то на Базарной ...

----------


## Antique

> .... может тогда где-то на Базарной ...


  Базарная близко, но не на Базарной.

----------


## werther

во загадал....

----------


## Скрытик

Канатный переулок?

----------


## Antique

> Канатный переулок?


 Нет, это ещё дальше чем Шмидта.

----------


## yakhve

Большая Арнаутская?

----------


## Milkaway

.... тогда может быть ул. Соколовской - щас Черновола ...

----------


## Antique

> Большая Арнаутская?


  Да, здание находится на Большой Арнаутской.

----------


## yakhve

№ 24?

----------


## Antique

> № 24?


 Нет )

----------


## yakhve

Если Вы говорите, что загадка простая, то № 47  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Если Вы говорите, что загадка простая, то № 47


 Всё гораздо проще )

----------


## Joozy

> Всё гораздо проще )


 нежели 49?)

----------


## Antique

> нежели 49?)


 №49 - это такой бюджетный аскетизм что подобных вещей там в принципе быть не может.

----------


## Namidiol

> Всё гораздо проще )


 Проще - №1)))

----------


## Artemisia

№32 (угол Пушкинской)

----------


## Antique

> №32 (угол Пушкинской)


 Встречаем победителя! Artemisia отгадала здание. Да, именно на нём в нескольких точках над окнами располагается данный масонский символ. Более общая фотография, на которой виден этот символ была вчера выложена Kamin'ом в теме Балконы Одессы, чудеса архитектуры, изобретательности и бескультурья.

----------


## Milkaway

> Встречаем победителя! Artemisia отгадала здание. Да, именно на нём в нескольких точках над окнами располагается данный масонский символ. Более общая фотография, на которой виден этот символ была вчера выложена Kamin'ом в теме Балконы Одессы, чудеса архитектуры, изобретательности и бескультурья.


 Я так и думала - интуиция с соседней темой - не подвела !!!

----------


## Ranke

10 лет как сей герб украшает памятную доску,
напоминающую о событии самого начала XIX века.

Вложение 4762303

О каком памятном событии идет речь и
где (улица, дом) расположен этот памятный знак?

----------


## Antique

> 10 лет как сей герб украшает памятную доску,
> напоминающую о событии самого начала XIX века.
> 
> Вложение 4762303
> 
> О каком памятном событии идет речь и
> где (улица, дом) расположен этот памятный знак?


 Не сразу но вспомнил. Памятная табличка располагается на здании Бульварного полицейского участка, а знак поставлен в честь 200-т летия от основания Первой пожарной команды созданной 27-го сентября 1802 г. Адрес - Бунина, 41 / угол Преображенской.




> Я так и думала - интуиция с соседней темой - не подвела !!!


 Чего ж вы не писали ответ? На мой взгляд это самое яркое здание на улице, yakhve указал на три соседних дома, что совершенно удивительно.

----------


## Milkaway

> Чего ж вы не писали ответ? На мой взгляд это самое яркое здание на улице, yakhve указал на три соседних дома, что совершенно удивительно.


 ... как-то не с ориентировалась .... бывает...

----------


## Ranke

> Не сразу но вспомнил. Памятная табличка располагается на здании Бульварного полицейского участка, а знак поставлен в честь 200-т летия от основания Первой пожарной команды созданной 27-го сентября 1802 г. Адрес - Бунина, 41 / угол Преображенской.


 *Хорошая у Вас память, Antique.
Поздравляю!*

Сейчас в здании по улице Бунина, 41 -
Пожарная часть №1 ГТУ МЧС Украины в Одесской области Приморского района

 Street View - Google Maps

На будущее:
неполная (внимательно читаем задание) попытка ответа не рассматривается. В данной загадке звучало 1.СОБЫТИЕ? 2.АДРЕС?
Пожалуйста, называйте неправильно, неточно, но удерживайте формат ответа.

----------


## Ranke

Посетив весной этого года "Парк советского периода", что на базе этнографического музея под открытым небом «Бессарабское село Фрумушика-Нова», наряду с большим-пребольшим количеством главных памятников того времени мне приглянулся один бюст. 



Подскажите, памятник кому изображен на фото? Где (улица, дом, учреждение) у нас в городе находится оригинал монумента?

----------


## mlch

> Посетив весной этого года "Парк советского периода", что на базе этнографического музея под открытым небом «Бессарабское село Фрумушика-Нова», наряду с большим-прибольшим количеством главных памятников того времени мне приглянулся один бюст. 
> 
> Вложение 4763053
> 
> 
> Подскажите, памятник кому изображен на фото? Где (улица, дом, учреждение) у нас в городе находится оригинал монумента?


 Памятник Попову на Кузнечной перед зданием Академии связи?

----------


## Milkaway

... Изобретатель  радиосвязи Попов ... памятник возле Одесской Академии связи на Кузнечной ...

----------


## Ranke

> Памятник Попову на Кузнечной перед зданием Академии связи?


 


> ... Изобретатель  радиосвязи Попов ... памятник возле Одесской Академии связи на Кузнечной ...


 *Минута в минуту ответили. Молодцы!*

В честь 75-летия годовщины радио, 7 мая 1970 года, перед зданием Одесского
электротехнического института связи имени А.С. Попова открыт памятник ученому, созданный скульптором А.Т. Соловьевым и архитектором В.В. Мусаровым.

 Street View - Google Maps


Александр Степанович Попов (1859-1906)
Ныне Одесская национальная академия связи им. А.С. Попова
улица Кузнечная, 1

----------


## Ranke

Не знаю с какого самолета и с каким заданием 
прыгали эти летчики-клоны, но один из них приземлился еще в 50-х в Кривом Роге (смотрите фото), а другой в Одессе.  



Где у нас в городе до сих пор стоит точно такой же летчик с планшетом?

----------


## Antique

> Где у нас в городе до сих пор стоит точно такой же летчик с планшетом?


 Возможно улица Кострова / Центральный аэропорт / Гастелло, хотя может это другая скульптура.

----------


## Milkaway

.... санаторий Чкалова?....

----------


## mlch

> Возможно улица Кострова / Центральный аэропорт / Гастелло, хотя может это другая скульптура.


 Там без шлема, в унтах и смотрит вперед, а не на планшет.

----------


## Ranke

> Возможно улица Кострова / Центральный аэропорт / Гастелло, хотя может это другая скульптура.


 


> .... санаторий Чкалова?....


 Пока все мимо.

----------


## Milkaway

... парк Ленинского комсомола ...

----------


## yakhve

Территория завода "Авиаремсервис"?

----------


## Ranke

> ... парк Ленинского комсомола ...


 


> Территория завода "Авиаремсервис"?


 Нет, не там.

----------


## Milkaway

... где же спрятался такой задумчивый лётчик ... может в санатории для ветеранов ВОВ ...

----------


## Ranke

> ... где же спрятался такой задумчивый лётчик ... может в санатории для ветеранов ВОВ ...


 Это не в санатории для ветеранов ВОВ и не на кладбище.

Наш летчик не одинок, в соседних кустах компанию ему составляет морячок.

----------


## Milkaway

.... отличная конспирация ... может военный госпиталь ....

----------


## FIGOWA

> .... отличная конспирация ... может военный госпиталь ....


 а разве есть в госпитале сосновый бор?

----------


## Milkaway

> а разве есть в госпитале сосновый бор?


 .... ну, если одна сосна на фото - это таки уже бор, тогда там целый партизанский отряд ))) .....

----------


## FIGOWA

> .... ну, если одна сосна на фото - это таки уже бор, тогда там целый партизанский отряд ))) .....


 агась! моряк с лётчиком уже есть, скоро там ещё появятся...

----------


## shmidt-ua

Санаторий "Одесса" рядом со столовой

----------


## Ranke

> Санаторий "Одесса" рядом со столовой


 *Правильно, shmidt-ua!*

Санаторий "Одесса", Французский бульвар, 52



Видимо, положено было иметь скульптуру летчика при учреждении имени ЕГО.

----------


## Ranke

Отгадываем месторасположение подвижных составов (можно по отдельности) 

 1

 2

----------


## FIGOWA

> Отгадываем месторасположение подвижных составов (можно по отдельности) 
> 
> Вложение 4768237 1


 №1 - Транспортная 3, постоянно мимо прохожу...

----------


## Namidiol

[QUOTE=Ranke;31812332]Отгадываем месторасположение подвижных составов (можно по отдельности) 

№ 2 - предположу что находится где-то в районе  между Сахарным и ЗОРом

----------


## Ranke

№1 отгадан, №2 уточняем адрес (улица, дом)

----------


## Namidiol

> №2 уточняем адрес (улица, дом)


 Здание которое на заднем плане сине-голубое - Черноморскогот казачества 111(по-моему), значит это наверное возле  Атамана Головатого 84а и Черноморского Казачества 117.
Более уточнить не могу(((
 там не хожу)))

----------


## Ranke

> Здание которое на заднем плане сине-голубое - Черноморскогот казачества 111 (по-моему) ...


 Это не центр города. Примем за ответ. 

*Отгадана!*

FIGOWA
№1 - улица Транспортная, 3 (сейчас территория страховой компании ТАСО-гарантия) 
Street View - Google Maps

Namidiol
№2 - улица Черноморского Казачества, 107/109 (во дворе)
Street View - Google Maps

P.S. Namidiol, с почином Вас  :smileflag:

----------


## Ranke

Назовите дома, на фасаде которых я сфотографировал эти сталинские вензеля. 

 1  2

----------


## Antique

> Назовите дома, на фасаде которых я сфотографировал эти сталинские вензеля.  Вложение 4770420 2


 №2 - Мясоедовская 7. Угловое здание комплекса.

----------


## Ranke

> №2 - Мясоедовская 7. Угловое здание комплекса.


 Вы в адресе уверены? И что скажите за дом под первым номером?

----------


## Namidiol

> Назовите дома, на фасаде которых я сфотографировал эти сталинские вензеля. 
> 
> Вложение 4770408 1 Вложение 4770420 2


 №1 - Овидиопольская дорога, 6?

Хотя, наверное, нет.
Там другой, похожий
http://piccy.info/view3/2901349/e27b0580f3ecb8b926eb0f78a4c93391/

----------


## Antique

> Вы в адресе уверены? И что скажите за дом под первым номером?


 Ах, извините, перепутал номер. Да, я имел ввиду первый номер.

----------


## Ranke

Здание под первым номером находится в Приморском районе (прибрежная зона)

----------


## FIGOWA

> Здание под первым номером находится в Приморском районе (прибрежная зона)


 не канатная дорога случайно?

----------


## Ranke

Нет, не Канатная дорога.

----------


## Antique

А вдруг это Гагарина, 6а? На спутнике похож по очертаниям на дома на Овидиопольской 4 и 6 , а ещё кажется он мемориальный (в нём жила писательница Ирма Друкер).

----------


## Ranke

> А вдруг это Гагарина, 6а?


 Тепло : )

----------


## Antique

> Тепло : )


 О, Семинарская ул., 1/3!

----------


## Ranke

*Antique, правильно!* 

1. Дом по улица Семинарская, 1/3 Street View - Google Maps
2. Дом по улице Мясоедовская, 1 Street View - Google Maps

----------


## Ranke

Два известных деятеля украинской культуры, писатели ...
Проживали одно время в Одессе в одном доме.

Кто эти известные люди,
где они проживали?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Жуковского № 27

----------


## Milkaway

... Пастера,29 - Липы - отец и сын? ....

----------


## Ranke

> ... Пастера,29 - Липы - отец и сын? ....


 Нет, это не Пастера, 29 и соответственно не Иван и Юрий Липа

----------


## FIGOWA

здание судя по всему одноэтажное, поэтому фрагмент фасада побольше (читай весь фасад) нам навряд ли покажут...

----------


## Scarlett

Еврейская 1?

----------


## Ranke

Вопрос звучал так:
"Кто эти известные люди,
где они проживали?"

Как я могу рассматривать ответ от Kamin -  ул. Жуковского № 27 
и ответ от Scarlett - ул. Еврейская № 1

???

----------


## Kamin

Жуковского № 27 этот дом Комарова и в нем жила в Одессе Леся Украинка

----------


## Kamin

На доме есть две мемориальные доски этим людям.
(Я не говорю о расцветке стен  и недавно замененных рамах)

----------


## Ranke

> Жуковского № 27 этот дом Комарова и в нем жила в Одессе Леся Украинка. 
> На доме есть две мемориальные доски этим людям.


 *Теперь принято!*

Дом по улице Жуковского, 27.

 Street View - Google Maps

Комаров Михаил Федорович (1844-1913)
Леся Украинка (1871-1913)

----------


## Ranke

Кто изображен на этом барельефе?
Где он находится (указать точно)?

----------


## osip

Вера Холодная
2-е христианское, могила актера и режиссера Петра Чардынина

----------


## Ranke

> Вера Холодная
> 2-е христианское, могила актера и режиссера Петра Чардынина


 *БРАВО, osip!*  

Памятный знак о киноактрисе Холодной Вере Васильевне (1893-1919)
установлен на могиле кинорежиссера Чардынина Пётра Ивановича (1873-1934). 
Второе Христианское кладбище, участок №22.

Вложение 4779202 1985  2011

----------


## Ranke

Что стоит за забором?
Назовите адрес и название организации!

Ответ должен быть только комплексным.

----------


## Trs

Ленин, Компартия, улица Мечникова 57 или 59а.

----------


## Ranke

> Ленин, Компартия, улица Мечникова 57 или 59а.


 *Абсолютно верно, Trs!*

Одесский обком КПУ, улица Мечникова, 59. (по 2GIS-57а)

 Street View - Google Maps

Памятник В.И. Ленину - дар жителей пгт Березовки компартии одесской области.
22 октября 2011 его торжественно открыли. Репортаж.

----------


## Namidiol

На фасаде какого здания живет этот мужчина?

----------


## Milkaway

.... М.Арнаутская....

----------


## Namidiol

> .... М.Арнаутская....


 Нет

----------


## Kamin

ул. Осипова?

----------


## Kshisya

Троицкая?

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Осипова?


 


> Троицкая?


 Не там

----------


## КАКАО

Грустная "мордаха"( это в центре ?

----------


## Namidiol

> Грустная "мордаха"( это в центре ?


 В центре. Где ж ему еще жить?))))))))))))))))

----------


## Milkaway

... ну, предположим - Ришельевская ...

----------


## Screech

Маразлиевская 14а?

----------


## КАКАО

> В центре. Где ж ему еще жить?))))))))))))))))


 На Французком бульваре )

----------


## КАКАО

Жуковского ?

----------


## Milkaway

... ой, может Лейтенанта Шмидта ....

----------


## Kamin

ул. Базарная?

----------


## Namidiol

> ... ну, предположим - Ришельевская ...


 


> Маразлиевская 14а?


 


> На Французком бульваре )


 


> Жуковского ?


 


> ... ой, может Лейтенанта Шмидта ....


 


> ул. Базарная?


 Все не там)))

----------


## Kshisya

Торговая? Может подскажите как то...

----------


## Kamin

Большая Арнаутская?

----------


## SaMoVar

Александровский проспект?

----------


## Milkaway

... Бунина ...

----------


## Namidiol

> Торговая? Может подскажите как то...


 


> Большая Арнаутская?


 


> Александровский проспект?


 


> ... Бунина ...


 Нет

----------


## Namidiol

Подсказка

----------


## Milkaway

.... Пастера...

----------


## Namidiol

> .... Пастера...


 Нет.

P.S. Думала быстро угадают(((

----------


## Antique

Пушкинская?

----------


## Namidiol

> Пушкинская?


 Нет

----------


## NoDVa777

Некрасова?

----------


## Kshisya

Нежинская?

----------


## Milkaway

... Соборная пл....

----------


## Namidiol

> Некрасова?


 


> Нежинская?


 


> ... Соборная пл....


 Нет

----------


## Milkaway

... может ул.Толстого...

----------


## Namidiol

> ... может ул.Толстого...


 Нет

P.S. Вчера были ближе

----------


## Milkaway

... вернемся ближе к морю - Канатная ...

----------


## Namidiol

> ... вернемся ближе к морю - Канатная ...


 Почему к морю? Вернемся ближе к вчерашним ответам (а точнее к двум из них)

----------


## Milkaway

.... попробуем Успенскую ...

----------


## Kshisya

Преображенская?

----------


## yakhve

Екатерининская?

----------


## Namidiol

> .... попробуем Успенскую ...


 Улица отгадана 
Осталось назвать номер дома)))

----------


## Milkaway

... наконец-то!!! ... Успенская, 97 - рядом с мини-гостиницей ,,Лондон,, ....

----------


## yakhve

Успенская, 97

----------


## феерический

ну давайте и я напишу Успенская 97, может и мне плюсик перепадет, раз пошла такая пьянка)

----------


## Milkaway

... соображать на троих всегда приятнее, чем по одиночке ломать голову ))) ...

----------


## Namidiol

> ... наконец-то!!! ... Успенская, 97 - рядом с мини-гостиницей ,,Лондон,, ....


 


> Успенская, 97


 Правильно.

----------


## Namidiol

Назовите адрес проживания этой женщины

----------


## Antique

> Назовите адрес проживания этой женщины


 Нежинская, 51?

----------


## Milkaway

... Троицкая ...

----------


## Namidiol

> Нежинская, 51?


 


> ... Троицкая ...


 Нет

----------


## Kshisya

Толстого?

----------


## Namidiol

> Толстого?


 Не там

----------


## Kamin

Ришельевская?

----------


## Antique

Малая Арнаутская, 51. Однако какое неожиданное совпадение номера с моим прошлым вариантом! Впрочем я искал по оформлению, хотя казалось, что здание должно быть эклектичным, например, как на Ришельевской, 56.

А здание на Малой Арнаутской было не очень лёгкое, кроме маскарона в картуше на здании нет подобной объёмной лепки.

----------


## Namidiol

> Малая Арнаутская, 51. Однако какое неожиданное совпадение номера с моим прошлым вариантом! Впрочем я искал по оформлению, хотя казалось, что здание должно быть эклектичным, например, как на Ришельевской, 56.
> 
> А здание на Малой Арнаутской было не очень лёгкое, кроме маскарона в картуше на здании нет подобной объёмной лепки.


 Правильно.



Для меня оно легкое - прохожу мимо него практически каждый день)))))))

----------


## Namidiol

Загадка (как для меня сложная):

Укажите месторасположение данного аграфа -



Большая часть аграфов на здании обломано:

----------


## Milkaway

... адрес дома пер. Слепнева 1/2  - хотя виден он с Канатной угол Бисквитного пер. .... бывшее Когановское здание дешевых квартир ...

----------


## Namidiol

> ... пер. Слепнева 1/2 угол Бисквитного пер. .... бывшее Когановское здание дешевых квартир ...


 Правильно

----------


## Milkaway

... ну, теперь я задам лёгенькую загадку для разминки ...

где цветет этот каменный цветок?

----------


## Antique

> ... адрес дома пер. Слепнева 1/2  - хотя виден он с Канатной угол Бисквитного пер. .... бывшее Когановское здание дешевых квартир ...


 Раньше Канатная огибала оба здания, по этому скорее всего такая нумерация.

----------


## КАКАО

В парке Шевченко

----------


## Milkaway

> В парке Шевченко


 

Абсолютно верно!!!

----------


## КАКАО

Только жалкое у него состояние(

----------


## Milkaway

> Только жалкое у него состояние(


 .... да уж ... а я еще помню как он работал ... и было это в далеком детстве ....

----------


## КАКАО

Да) детство далекое( особенно жаль еще атракционы возле стадиона

----------


## raffica

А вот такой маскарон?  :smileflag:

----------


## VHana

Маразлиевская

----------


## raffica

> Маразлиевская


 Я поняла какой дом на Маразлиевской вы имеете в виду  :smileflag:  ОЧЕНЬ похож маскарон, но, увы, нет, не там  :smileflag:

----------


## raffica

> Маразлиевская


 Кстати, действительно интересно сравнить - вот "ваша" утопленница на Маразлиевской:

----------


## Maksy

Щепкина / торговая

----------


## raffica

> Щепкина / торговая


 Обжигает  :smileflag:  А если еще и номер дома назовете... хотя это уже не важно. Поздравляю!  :smileflag:

----------


## Kamin

Немного уточню - это № 8.

----------


## Antique

> ОЧЕНЬ похож маскарон, но, увы, нет, не там


 Я бы так не сказал, совершенно разные лица. На первом скорее всего еврейское, на втором греческое.

----------


## Milkaway

> Я бы так не сказал, совершенно разные лица. На первом скорее всего еврейское, на втором греческое.


 

... ,,мадам,, с Маразлиевской, 54 на классическую гречанку не похожа ... грубые черты лица, широко посаженные глаза, очень крупный нос, пухлые губы - это скорее семитский тип.... да и ,,живет,, она в доме Крыжановского - Аудерского ....
.... а вот ,,дама,, с улицы Щепкина,8 - славянского типа: лунолика, волоока с почти правильными чертами .... и прописана в доме Буганцова ...
... но, не исключено, что пластические ,,хирурги-реставраторы,, слегка перестарались ))) ...

----------


## Namidiol

Назовите адрес



P.S. Цвет фасада скрыт, чтобы немного усложнить загадку

----------


## Trs

Лютеранский переулок, 1 (?)

----------


## Namidiol

> Лютеранский переулок, 1 (?)


 Нет.

----------


## SaMoVar

Ремесленная?

----------


## феерический

Школа на Гагарина?

----------


## Milkaway

... Маразлиевская ...

----------


## Antique

> ... ,,мадам,, с Маразлиевской, 54 на классическую гречанку не похожа ... грубые черты лица, широко посаженные глаза, очень крупный нос, пухлые губы - это скорее семитский тип.... да и ,,живет,, она в доме Крыжановского - Аудерского ....
> .... а вот ,,дама,, с улицы Щепкина,8 - славянского типа: лунолика, волоока с почти правильными чертами .... и прописана в доме Буганцова ...
> ... но, не исключено, что пластические ,,хирурги-реставраторы,, слегка перестарались ))) ...


 Важно кто делает, а не национальность владельца. Владелец может только в нескольких словах описать здания, а в тонкости реализации он не вникает - собственник не знает, как и что должно выглядеть.

В доме Аудерского маскарон грубоват сообразно декору здания. Здания Влодека не отличаются измельчённостью деталей. Но общая стилистика маскарона греческая - выражение лица типично  для греческих богинь.

Луноликость - это больше к евреям, славянские лица более вытянутые. А Еврейки как раз довольно круглолицие - приплюстнутость головы для них характерна, хотя бывают и с вытянутым лицом В целом же автор изображал нимфу.

----------


## Milkaway

.... извините, что мы немного отвлеклись от основной темы .... 

     заказчики и владельцы зданий как в прежние времена так и сейчас любят ,,вникать в детали,, в которых мало понимают, поэтому частенько ,,напрягают,, дизайнеров, художников и архитекторов ,,портретным сходством,, нимф, женских маскаронов и т.д. со своими ,,музами,, - как следствие декоративный атнураж остаётся, а образ приобретает милые черты и выражение лица дамы сердца конкретного заказчика))) общепринятые каноны в таких случаях второстепенны ... это давно известный факт...сама сталкивалась с этим не один раз ....

----------


## Namidiol

> Ремесленная?


 


> Школа на Гагарина?


 


> ... Маразлиевская ...


 Нет

----------


## Antique

> .... извините, что мы немного отвлеклись от основной темы .... 
> 
>      заказчики и владельцы зданий как в прежние времена так и сейчас любят ,,вникать в детали,, в которых мало понимают, поэтому частенько ,,напрягают,, дизайнеров, художников и архитекторов ,,портретным сходством,, нимф, женских маскаронов и т.д. со своими ,,музами,, - как следствие декоративный атнураж остаётся, а образ приобретает милые черты и выражение лица дамы сердца конкретного заказчика))) общепринятые каноны в таких случаях второстепенны ... это давно известный факт...сама сталкивалась с этим не один раз ....


 То время было иным. Между дореволюционным и современным строительством лежит пропасть.

----------


## Milkaway

> То время было иным.


 .... пожелания ,,заказчика,, - закон и канон для ,,исполнителя,, - так было всегда и есть теперь  ...

----------


## Milkaway

.... Екатерининская площадь ....

----------


## Antique

> .... пожелания ,,заказчика,, - закон и канон для ,,исполнителя,, - так было всегда и есть теперь  ...


 В искусстве, к какому причислялась и архитектура это не закон. С заказчиком решались вопросы функциональности, оснащения, а в остальном у архитекторов были развязаны руки, главное уложиться в бюджет.

----------


## Namidiol

> .... Екатерининская площадь ....


 Нет

P.S. Может быть обсуждение (заказчик-клиент-архитектура и т.д.) перенести в личную переписку?

----------


## Milkaway

> P.S. Может быть обсуждение (заказчик-клиент-архитектура и т.д.) перенести в личную переписку?


 Всё - еще раз тысяча извинений .... спасибо за терпение и понимание ...
каждый из нас имеет свое мнение и видение темы - дальнейшее обсуждение действительно здесь неуместно ...

----------


## Milkaway

... Старопортофранковская ...

----------


## Kamin

ул. Троицкая?

----------


## Namidiol

> ... Старопортофранковская ...


 


> ул. Троицкая?


 Не там.

Думала быстро угадают)))

----------


## FIGOWA

> Не там.
> 
> Думала быстро угадают)))


 твой вариант???

----------


## Milkaway

... может Пастера ...

----------


## Antique

Софиевская, 5?

----------


## Namidiol

> ... может Пастера ...


 


> Софиевская, 5?


 Нет

----------


## Namidiol

Подсказка
На загаданном здании есть такая лепка:



Напоминаю - цвет фасада скрыт для усложнения загадки.

----------


## Trs

Пассаж уже предлагали?

----------


## КАКАО

Это в центре?)

----------


## Kamin

Где-то на Молдаванке?

----------


## Antique

На Пушкинской?

----------


## Ivashka

Думская 1?

----------


## Milkaway

... Тираспольская? ...

----------


## УРФИН ДЖУС

> Подсказка
> На загаданном здании есть такая лепка:
> 
> 
> 
> Напоминаю - цвет фасада скрыт для усложнения загадки.


 так не честно !

----------


## Namidiol

> Пассаж уже предлагали?


 Не предлагали и не надо предлагать)))))))))))))




> Где-то на Молдаванке?


 


> На Пушкинской?


 


> Думская 1?


 


> ... Тираспольская? ...


 Нет, не там.




> Это в центре?)


 Да, это в центре.




> так не честно !


 Почему не честно? Я загадываю лепку на фасаде здания, а не цвет фасада. 
Цвет фасада навел бы на правильный ответ, даже если лепка не знакома.


P.S. Следующая подсказка будет с частью фасада.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Жуковского?

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Жуковского?


 Нет

----------


## Antique

Еврейское ремесленное общество "Труд", Базарная ул., 17. Испорченный реконструкцией немецкий ренессанс.

----------


## Namidiol

> Еврейское ремесленное общество "Труд", Базарная ул., 17. Испорченный реконструкцией немецкий ренессанс.


 Правильно.

Не успела дать подсказку. Вот какой она должна была быть:



Общий вид здания:

----------


## Namidiol

Новая загадка

----------


## Milkaway

... Пищевая Академия на Канатной?...

----------


## Namidiol

> ... Пищевая Академия на Канатной?...


 Нет

----------


## Ranke

> Новая загадка


 дом по улице Канатной, 100/1 (угол Семинарская)

----------


## Namidiol

> дом по улице Канатной, 100/1 (угол Семинарская)


 Правильно

----------


## Namidiol

Адрес проживания этого мужчины?

----------


## Namidiol

> Адрес проживания этого мужчины?


 Тишина.
Похожих мужчин видела сегодня на Екатериненской

----------


## Kshisya

Преображенская?

----------


## Namidiol

> Преображенская?


 Ура, первый ответ.
Жаль, что мимо.

----------


## Milkaway

... тогда может быть - Ришельевская ...

----------


## Namidiol

> ... тогда может быть - Ришельевская ...


 Нет.
Даю подсказку, а то как-то вяло в теме - ищем перпендикулярно)))))))

----------


## Milkaway

... начнем ,,перпендикулярный прочёс,, - Б.Арнаутская ...

----------


## Kshisya

Жуковского?)))

----------


## Namidiol

> ... начнем ,,перпендикулярный прочёс,, - Б.Арнаутская ...


 


> Жуковского?)))


 Не там

----------


## yakhve

Базарная?

----------


## Namidiol

> Базарная?


 Нет

----------


## Milkaway

.... М. Арнаутская ...

----------


## Namidiol

> .... М. Арнаутская ...


 Таки да)))

----------


## yakhve

Малая Арнаутская, 45

----------


## Namidiol

> Малая Арнаутская, 45


 Правильно

----------


## Namidiol

Назовите место жительства этих "Меркуриев". 
Победителем станет тот, кто назовет больше правильных адресов.

1.      2.   3.

4.      5.          6. 


7.     8.   9.


P.S. Еще одного нужно сфотографировать, но все никак до него не дойду)))

----------


## Antique

Я помню только двух. №5 - Ришельвевская, 8   №9 - Большая Арнаутская, 58

№8 знаком, но я забыл, где его видел.

----------


## Milkaway

... №8 - ул. Лейтенанта Шмидта, 16 ....

----------


## Namidiol

> Я помню только двух. №5 - Ришельвевская, 8   №9 - Большая Арнаутская, 58
> 
> №8 знаком, но я забыл, где его видел.


 № 5 и 9 Правильно
№ 8 - Вы загадывали)))




> ... №8 - ул. Лейтенанта Шмидта, 16 ....


 Правильно

----------


## osip

1 – Пастера, бывший Бессарабско-Таврический банк
4 – Пушкинская, гостиница «Красная»

----------


## Namidiol

> 1 – Пастера, бывший Бессарабско-Таврический банк
> 4 – Пушкинская, гостиница «Красная»


 Правильно. 
Про банк не знаю, но наверное да)))

----------


## Antique

> № 8 - Вы загадывали)))


 Я же помню, что корректировал с фотографию с этим лицом, но место навряд ли вспомнил бы.

----------


## Namidiol

Остались неразгаданными - №№ 2, 3, 6, 7

2.   3.   6. 
7.

----------


## Videlicit

7 может на Греческой

----------


## Namidiol

> 7 может на Греческой


 Номер дома назовете?

----------


## VHana

может - музей Западного и Восточного искусства ? Хотя он голубой, а там вроде что-то красное проглядывается...

тогда может - угол Красного переулка.

----------


## Namidiol

> Номер дома назовете?


 Простите, перепутала номера фотографий. 
№ 7 точно не на Греческой, а вот Меркурий с другой фотографии  живет на углу с Греческой.

Активность разгадывания низкая((((
Дам маленькие подсказки
1.Два неразгаданных Меркурия живут вместе
2.Один живет на углу с улицей Греческой на очень видном месте - их там много.
3. Еще одного заметить сложно, но можно. Улица с интересным названием, находится недалеко от "сердца" Одессы

----------


## VHana

3 - может Греческая/Екатерининская?

----------


## Kamin

№ 3 Греческая угол Пушкинской. Союз архитекторов Украины. (здание банка в прошлом)

----------


## Kamin

№ 7 на ул Пастера нечетная сторона. Сейчас там большими буквами написали Академия холода

----------


## Namidiol

> № 3 Греческая угол Пушкинской. Союз архитекторов Украины. (здание банка в прошлом)


 


> № 7 на ул Пастера нечетная сторона. Сейчас там большими буквами написали Академия холода


 Правильно.
№3 - Пушкинская 12/Греческая 13
№7 - Пастера 29

----------


## Namidiol

Подводим итоги:

№ 1 -     № 2 и 7       №3   

№ 4    №5           № 6 

№ 7       № 8 


№1 - Пастера 25
№2 - и №7 - Пастера 29 
№3 - Пушкинская 12/ Греческая 13
№ 4 - Пушкинская, 15
№5 - Ришельвевская, 8 
№6 - Спиридоновская, 4
№8 - ул. Лейтенанта Шмидта, 16
№9 - Большая Арнаутская, 58

*Победители - Antique, osip и Kamin*

----------


## Antique

> *Победители - Antique, osip и Kamin*


 Спасибо конечно за плюс и наверное вам не легко пополнять их запас...

----------


## kengooo

где это?
чтобы узнать, лучше открывать фото в полный размер.

----------


## феерический

И еще один вопрос: Когда это?  :smileflag:

----------


## kengooo

можно и такой вопрос поугадывать.. но тут точно догадаться врядли получиться.

----------


## FIGOWA

> И еще один вопрос: Когда это?


 


> можно и такой вопрос поугадывать.. но тут точно догадаться врядли получиться.


 подозреваю что это 70-е годы...

----------


## kengooo

ну будем считать, что на этот вопрос ответили.

----------


## феерический

А ответ на вопрос "Кто все эти люди?" поможет с определением места?

----------


## kengooo

скорее нет чем да. на людей не обращайте внимание.
советую присматриваться к фото там есть подсказки

----------


## феерический

Есть несколько вариантов: Привокзальная площадь, фонтанская или люстдорфская дорога. Очень интригует наличие подземного перехода и остановки транспорта.

----------


## kengooo

две подсказки нашли, есть ещё!
я сам себе загадывал эту загадку, при поиске ответа пользовался гугл ерс, мне помогло

----------


## kengooo

в гугле я углы на глазок мерил.

----------


## FIGOWA

проспект Шевченко, там где Макдональдс?

----------


## Maksy

политех 
Вокруг или на месте этого фонтана сейчас бар стоит, сейчас "Че Гевара"

----------


## kengooo

> проспект Шевченко, там где Макдональдс?


 


> политех


 верно!
 подземный переход, троллейбус, телевышка, и большой дуб, правда он кажись засох недавно.. 
по всему этому можно догадаться.

----------


## FIGOWA

> верно!
>  подземный переход, троллейбус, телевышка, и большой дуб, правда он кажись засох недавно.. 
> по всему этому можно догадаться.


 а сам как приходил к правильному ответу?

----------


## kengooo

вот именно это сопоставил всё, плюс открыл гугл ёрс, на фото есть телевышка, примерно видно угол между прямой к телевышке и улицей, в гугле взял линейку ткнул один конец в телевышку, а другим крутил вокруг и смотрел какую улицу пересекает под таким углом..

----------


## феерический

А что за клетка в верхнем углу слева? Ааа, стоп. Это прямо перед политеховский корпусом, где сейчас стоит модернизированный фонтан-клумба, Че-Гевара у нас за спиной. А клетка - это стеклянный корпус с какими-то станками итд. Точняк!

----------


## FIGOWA

новые фотозагадки будут?

----------


## kengooo

если найду чёто интересное - выложу..

----------


## kengooo

вот ещё загадка, конечно не столь интересная как предыдущая, тут скорее просто нужно узнать место.

----------


## Joozy

Это случайно не в район 7,5 станции Люстдорфской дороги? хотя очень вряд ли...

----------


## kengooo

нет

----------


## Pinky

Тенистая, слева больница.

----------


## FIGOWA

что-то похожее есть на ул. Краснова...

----------


## kengooo

> Тенистая, слева больница.


 верно!
справа общага холодильника, прямо слева обкомовский дом

----------


## kengooo



----------


## FIGOWA

> верно!


 хотелось бы видеть рядом как эти места выглядят сегодня...

----------


## FIGOWA

> 


 на фото запечатлена летающая тарелка?

----------


## kengooo

да, хорошо бы, но лень бегать фоткать..

----------


## kengooo

нет просто нужно угадать где это место

----------


## FIGOWA

> нет просто нужно угадать где это место


 благоустроенное побережье заканчивалось в районе монастыря, значит это где-то за ним...

----------


## kengooo

ну в общем да, это место строго под 411 батареей, на горизонте ильичевск просматривается, конечно действительно интересно бы было сделать фото было-стало.. может когда то по случаю и щёлкну..
ща там стоят принципиально другие машины.. да и вообще всё изменилось круто..

----------


## феерический

Это Фонтанка или Лески, скорее всего таки первое.

----------


## Pinky

> хотелось бы видеть рядом как эти места выглядят сегодня...


 вот так

----------


## kengooo

> Это Фонтанка или Лески, скорее всего таки первое.


 поздно..  :smileflag:

----------


## kengooo

> вот так


  о! молодец, точно!

----------


## kengooo

где это?

----------


## FIGOWA

Адмиральский проспект?

----------


## kengooo

да 4я школа

----------


## kengooo

где? 
(между елью и домом проходит основная дорога)

----------


## Antique

Первая станция Люстдорфской дороги?

----------


## kengooo

нет

----------


## Joozy

пл. Толбухина

----------


## FIGOWA

> Первая станция Люстдорфской дороги?


 а где там ели? не припоминаю шото... в доме на первом этаже салон какой-то и магазин, а может салон-магазин... и дом больше смахивает на кирпичную свечку...

----------


## osip

парк Горького, вид на Варненскую

----------


## kengooo

> пл. Толбухина


 нет

----------


## kengooo

> парк Горького, вид на Варненскую


 правильно! 
http://maps.yandex.ua/-/CVqYA0YZ

----------


## FIGOWA

*kengooo*, фото из семейного архива?

----------


## kengooo

да
последние несколько лет занялся оцифровкой видео, пленок. много возни конечно.
но зато цифра бессмертна, в отличие от пленки и других носителей.

----------


## kengooo

не сложно

----------


## Joozy

кому как...мож это Комарова в районе 3-й станции Люстдорфской?

----------


## kengooo

да, черноморская дорога, вид в сторону толбухина, видно толбухина, физико химический институт и котлован вот под этот дом: http://maps.yandex.ua/-/CVqYQPJB

----------


## kengooo

ракеты больше нет, фотке 25 лет.

----------


## Скрытик

А можно вопрос не в тему? Случайно самолета в парке Горького нет в семейном архиве? Никто найти не может (((

----------


## kengooo

увы. помню его, был внутри, но фотки нет.

----------


## Дачник

> ракеты больше нет, фотке 25 лет.


  парк Ленина

----------


## kengooo

правильно, где именно?

----------


## Дачник

по моему ближе к Пионерской, там где крепость.

----------


## kengooo

ну почти, это первая горка от бювета возле детской площадки.

----------


## kengooo

казалось бы, на фото ничего не видно, но угадать можно
за спиной у фотографа основная дорога

----------


## Дачник

спуск из парка Шевченко на Ланжерон.

----------


## kengooo

нет
я ухожу, чуть позже зайду, отвечу. 
выдвигайте предположения

----------


## Milkaway

... пляж ,,Отрада,, - рядом с канатной дорогой? ...

----------


## kengooo

нет

----------


## nerazborchivo

парк Ленина это. неподалёку от предыдущей загадки.

----------


## victor.odessa

> казалось бы, на фото ничего не видно, но угадать можно за спиной у фотографа основная дорога


 Водопроводная?

----------


## Milkaway

... похоже на Генуэзскую ...

----------


## kengooo

> ... похоже на Генуэзскую ...


 правильно! где именно?

----------


## FIGOWA

> правильно! где именно?


 район ул. Посмитного...

----------


## kengooo

да, http://maps.yandex.ua/-/CVqYyV-E

----------


## kengooo

где, когда?

----------


## Antique

Возможно проспект Шевченко (возможно 17 - 19 номера), начало 1960-х, может 1961-й. Хотя у автора преимущественно Черёмушки...

----------


## kengooo

нет
эта девочка в последующем принесет меня из роддома в крайний правый дом на 4 этаж, угловое окно и балкон.

----------


## Antique

> нет
> эта девочка в последующем принесет меня из роддома в крайний правый дом на 4 этаж, угловое окно и балкон.


  Советские комбиблоки все как один. Может Космонавтов ул. в районе двадцатых номеров.

----------


## kengooo

нет,
ладно, действительно сложно, вот ответ: http://maps.yandex.ua/-/CVqYJJlw
примерно 65й год

----------


## FIGOWA

Терешковой/Гайдара?

----------


## kengooo



----------


## chabanka

Рабина?

----------


## FIGOWA

> Рабина?


 пятый трамвай???

----------


## FIGOWA

Пионерская?

----------


## chabanka

> пятый трамвай???


 Может раньше был другой маршрут....

----------


## kengooo

пионерская где именно

----------


## FIGOWA

> Может раньше был другой маршрут....


 фото из 80-х, наврядли...

----------


## chabanka

р-н межрейсовой базы

----------


## FIGOWA

пл. 10 апреля, слева столбы для тролика...

----------


## kengooo

> пл. 10 апреля, слева столбы для тролика...


 да
http://maps.yandex.ua/-/CVqYN6Pc
прямо виден корпус санатория дзержинского
примерно 87 год

----------


## FIGOWA

> да
> http://maps.yandex.ua/-/CVqYN6Pc
> прямо виден корпус санатория дзержинского
> примерно 87 год


 с годами согласен, тогда примерно начали появляться трамваи с бортовыми номерами от 4000...

----------


## kengooo

легко

----------


## FIGOWA

та жэ Пионерская, тока угол Французского?

----------


## Milkaway

... Аркадия - главная аллея - ближе к морю ...

----------


## kengooo

> ... Аркадия - главная аллея - ближе к морю ...


 верно, за спиной фотографа ибица  :smileflag:

----------


## kengooo



----------


## феерический

Вид на Чумку?

----------


## kengooo

нет
между фотографом и той горой известное всем место

----------


## kengooo

сейчас там всё по другому, с учётом этого отгадать можно 
это приморский район

----------


## феерический

Можно представить, что на месте поля сейчас пруд. Парк Ленина? Но мне казалось, что горку нарыли при создании пруда, не?

----------


## kengooo

нет, ладно, я иду спать, а завтра не смогу, так что это аркадия, т.е. прямо по курсу до  горы в балке, то что там балка видно по большим деревьям от туда торчащим, на горе сейчас аркадийский дворец, а где фотограф - дача жванецкого, аркадия плаза или как её там...

----------


## FIGOWA

> нет, ладно, я иду спать, а завтра не смогу, так что это аркадия, т.е. прямо по курсу до  горы в балке, то что там балка видно по большим деревьям от туда торчащим, на горе сейчас аркадийский дворец, а где фотограф - дача жванецкого, аркадия плаза или как её там...


 а на карте показать место?

----------


## kengooo

http://maps.yandex.ua/-/CVqY6J4z

----------


## kengooo



----------


## Pinky

10-я, пляж "Чайка"  :smileflag:

----------


## kengooo

:smileflag:  правильно

----------


## FIGOWA

> 


 


> 10-я, пляж "Чайка"


 


> правильно


 а новая загадка?

----------


## kengooo

кончились.. всё остальное либо слишком узнаваемое, либо я сам не знаю где это.
теперь ваша очередь загадывать!

----------


## FIGOWA

> кончились.. всё остальное либо слишком узнаваемое, либо я сам не знаю где это.
> теперь ваша очередь загадывать!


 поищу что-то у себя...

----------


## FIGOWA

лёгкая загадка для разминки:

кому этот памятник и где он расположен? (на фото фрагмент памятника)

----------


## victor.odessa

> лёгкая загадка для разминки:
> 
> кому этот памятник и где он расположен? (на фото фрагмент памятника)


 Г.Добровольскому у "Звёздного".

----------


## FIGOWA

> Г.Добровольскому у "Звёздного".


 правильный ответ, вот он во весь рост:



а вот кто скажет что случилось с его ногами?

----------


## kengooo

на фронте снарядом оторвало..

----------


## kengooo

чёрный юмор...

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Неужели ноги прилепили к памятнику основоположника марксизма?

----------


## FIGOWA

> Неужели ноги прилепили к памятнику основоположника марксизма?


 нет, ждём правильного ответа...

----------


## Great Alla

Я выросла в первой пятиэтажке на посёлке рядом со "Звёздным". Когда памятник только установили, но ещё не открыли и он стоял покрытый  простыней, я сказала девчонкам:"И какой придурок отрезал ему ноги?" Рядом стоял какой-то мужик и сказал:"Это моя работа. Я скульптор". :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

... я думаю - надо поверить очевидцу! ...

----------


## FIGOWA

> Я выросла в первой пятиэтажке на посёлке рядом со "Звёздным". Когда памятник только установили, но ещё не открыли и он стоял покрытый  простыней, я сказала девчонкам:"И какой придурок отрезал ему ноги?" Рядом стоял какой-то мужик и сказал:"Это моя работа. Я скульптор".


 интересная версия, имеющая право быть!!!
однако раньше я слышал что изначально космонавт на памятнике был запечатлён с ногами... кто-то слышал эту версию?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> интересная версия, имеющая право быть!!!
> однако раньше я слышал что изначально космонавт на памятнике был запечатлён с ногами... кто-то слышал эту версию?


 Ну,может украли все-таки??? Хотя без ног памятник действтительно выглядит несуразно...

----------


## Milkaway

> интересная версия, имеющая право быть!!!
> однако раньше я слышал что изначально космонавт на памятнике был запечатлён с ногами... кто-то слышал эту версию?


 ...может быть такой - очень правдоподобный - вариант: сама скульптура состояла из трех элементов - бюст, торс и ноги - в процессе транспортировки или установки выяснилось, что нижняя часть повреждена - это, кстати, заметно по сколу левой ноги, а правая явно на что-то опиралась ... как это обычно бывает - памятник открывали к конкретной дате и исправить его по времени уже не было возможности, вероятно именно поэтому, решили уцелевшие части  подогнать под готовый постамент, который дожидался другого изваяния ... и в спешке на пропорции внимания не обратили ...

----------


## FIGOWA

> Ну,может украли все-таки??? Хотя без ног памятник действтительно выглядит несуразно...


 слышал версию, что с ногами памятник был не устойчив, из-за чего неоднократно падал на землю...
после нескольких таких падений толи ноги отломались, толи их специально отломали, но якобы именно после такой реставрации мы памятник таким (какой он на фото выше) и наблюдаем! и поэтому, задавая лёгкую загадку, мне впервую очередь интересно было узнать о истории самого памятника...

----------


## Great Alla

С ногами памятника никогда не было. Нам же играть было не где, вот и лазили сначала по котловану, когда строился "Звёздный". Потом повырубали кучу деревьев и установили этот "шедевр". На открытие приезжали даже какие-то космонавты.

----------


## Milkaway

> слышал версию, что с ногами памятник был не устойчив, из-за чего неоднократно падал на землю...
> после нескольких таких падений толи ноги отломались, толи их специально отломали, но якобы именно после такой реставрации мы памятник таким (какой он на фото выше) и наблюдаем! и поэтому, задавая лёгкую загадку, мне впервую очередь интересно было узнать о истории самого памятника...


 ... как художник художнику ... могу сказать, что скульптуры из дорогих материалов для изваяний Героям Советского Союза и др. выдающимся гражданам ,,на глазок,, не делаются - все массы и объёмы рассчитываются, проверяется и перепроверяются ... принцип ,, упадёт - не упадёт,, больше подходит к массовым гипсовым отливкам пионерок для скверов и парков ... поэтому версия с постоянными падениями космонавта))) -  очень сомнительна ...

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Если по сути,то памятники многим советским военноначальникам делались с верхней частью туловища...
Здесь создается впечателние,что умышленно хотели показать инвалидность...
Иначе это детище не назовёшь...

----------


## victor.odessa

Г.А.Калугин. Л.А.Щербина. Летопись в камне и бронзе. С.87-89.

Формы скульптуры носят обобщающий характер. Поверхность её сглажена будто металл космического тела, прошедшего сквозь атмосферу Земли и опалённого , оплавленного ею. Лицо обращено к небу, и взгляд его, и вся фигура устремлены вверх – к звёздам, но вздыбившаяся под ногами земля удерживает, не отпускает его.

При вхождении в плотные слои атмосферы произошла разгерметизация спускаемого аппарата космического корабля. Космонавты погибли на своих рабочих местах. Это произошло 30 июня 1971г.

Памятник Г.Т.Добровольскому в Одессе открыт 12 апреля 1979г.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Как ни крути,но памятник выглядит несуразно...
Я думаю,что можно найти способы показть все то же самое,но по иному...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Как ни крути,но памятник выглядит несуразно...
> Я думаю,что можно найти способы показть все то же самое,но по иному...


  Возможно Вы и правы. Но я очень хорошо помню школьные годы, когда любой школьник знал всех наших космонавтов поимённо. Знал их очерёдность полёта в космос. Помню, как мы переживали их гибель. И тогда, при открытии памятника, мы не обращали внимание на то, на что сейчас сконцентрировали своё внимание Вы(Вы-все те, кому не нравится данный памятник). Мы были горды тем, что Г.Добровольский одессит. И возможно, Вас услышат современные скульпторы и следующий памятник Г.Добровольскому будет выполнен с учётом всех Ваших критических замечаний. А пока, коль нет нового, давайте не хаить старое, если мы, конечно, одесситы.

----------


## FIGOWA

> Возможно Вы и правы. Но я очень хорошо помню школьные годы, когда любой школьник знал всех наших космонавтов поимённо. Знал их очерёдность полёта в космос. Помню, как мы переживали их гибель. И тогда, при открытии памятника, мы не обращали внимание на то, на что сейчас сконцентрировали своё внимание Вы(Вы-все те, кому не нравится данный памятник). Мы были горды тем, что Г.Добровольский одессит. И возможно, Вас услышат современные скульпторы и следующий памятник Г.Добровольскому будет выполнен с учётом всех Ваших критических замечаний. А пока, коль нет нового, давайте не хаить старое, если мы, конечно, одесситы.


 памятник вроде и на хает никто, просто интересна история самого памятника!!!
как я понял памятник изначально был таким, поэтому обсуждения предлагаю закончить!!!
спасибо за инфу *victor.odessa*  и *Great Alla*  !!!

----------


## victor.odessa

Вложение 4936014

Поломайте головы лучше над этим. Где?

----------


## Milkaway

... Базарная ...

----------


## slimka21

пер. Нечипуренко

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Канатная

----------


## КАКАО

Кузнечная

----------


## Namidiol

Жуковского?

----------


## kengooo

вильямса?

----------


## КАКАО

Льва Толстого

----------


## victor.odessa

Подсказка.

Вложение 4937151

----------


## КАКАО

100% центр) где автор вопроса?

----------


## Kamin

Новосельского?

----------


## victor.odessa

К сожалению - нет.

----------


## КАКАО

Комсомольская и Новощепной ряд

----------


## kengooo

таких ворот тысячи!

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, Вы просто гадаете. Присмотритесь лучше к зданию, тем более подсказку я Вам дал. Уверен, что мимо этого здания Вы неоднократно проезжали, а некоторые и проходили.

----------


## Namidiol

Ворота знакомые, но где видела не вспомню(((

Пастера?

Б.Арнаутская?

----------


## Milkaway

... а вдруг Бунина ...

----------


## alp

10 Апреля?

----------


## victor.odessa

Ещё одна подсказка. Это район, в котором арестанты  высадили около 40 тысяч деревьев. Ну вот, осталось Вам назвать улицу и № дома.

----------


## kengooo

космонавтов 14?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> Ещё одна подсказка. Это район, в котором арестанты  высадили около 40 тысяч деревьев. Ну вот, осталось Вам назвать улицу и № дома.


 Ну,это судя по всему промышленный центр...типа Атамана Головатого или Черноморского Казачества...возможно Балковская.Но что-то в этом роде...
Так называемый непрестижный центр города...

----------


## Joozy

может в районе Среднефонтанской/Слепнева?

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> может в районе Среднефонтанской/Слепнева?


 Тоже возможно...но это район так называемой Голопузовки...

----------


## Joozy

> Тоже возможно...но это район так называемой Голопузовки...


 все возможно, я вообще плохо ориентируюсь на местности, могу полгода каждый день по 2 раза проезжать мимо какого-то дома, а потом не отгадать загадку)

----------


## alp

Может, Колонтаевская?

----------


## Milkaway

..... Пересыпь - Атамана Головатого, 17 ....

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> ..... Пересыпь - Атамана Головатого, 17 ....


 скорее всего Вы попали в цель....

----------


## victor.odessa

> ..... Пересыпь - Атамана Головатого, 17 ....


  
Вложение 4938108

----------


## FIGOWA

> ..... Пересыпь - Атамана Головатого, 17 ....


 


> Вложение 4938108


 и чем известен/интересен данный адрес?

----------


## Milkaway

> и чем известен/интересен данный адрес?


 ... ну, наверное, тем, что уцелел после постройки рядом автосалона Инфинити ))) ... и воротами, которые еще каким-то чудом сохранились ... если кто обращал внимание - то по этой и соедним улицам ворота заменены сплошными листами в виде ,,мозаики,, из квадратов...

----------


## Каtя

Надеюсь не дублирую вопрос?

Вложение 4951387

----------


## Joozy

может на Семинарской?

----------


## Дачник

дом офицеров
штаб округа
на Пироговской

----------


## Milkaway

... пр.Гагарина - бывшая военная часть ...

----------


## феерический

Фонтанская дорога.

----------


## nicto

может какой-либо санаторий?

----------


## Milkaway

... или Черноморского казачества ...

----------


## Шарки

Национальная академия государственного управления 
Генуэзская 22

----------


## Kamin

Шестая станция Фонтана. Здание бывшего училища

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Мне кажется,что это здание бывшего завода или фабрики...возможно,что это Большевик или Дорога Котовского или где-то в районе промзастройки...возможно ул Промышленная...

----------


## gof

> Шестая станция Фонтана. Здание бывшего училища


 Поликлиника ГРОСТ?

----------


## Milkaway

.... автору вопроса - пора бы проявиться! ...

----------


## kengooo

да, это точно 6я фонтана, военное училище, ныне заброшенное..

----------


## Дедушка Ау

> да, это точно 6я фонтана, военное училище, ныне заброшенное..


 Тогда зачем нам автор?

----------


## Каtя

> Шестая станция Фонтана. Здание бывшего училища


 Совершенно верно. Извините за то что долго отсутствовала.

----------


## Каtя

Вложение 4965961

На крыше какого дома расположился этот сфинкс? (Извините за качество)

----------


## Kamin

ул. Коблевская

----------


## Каtя

> ул. Коблевская


 Верно. А я считала этот вопрос сложным.

----------


## FIGOWA

> Верно. А я считала этот вопрос сложным.


 но номер дома то не угадан...

----------


## Kamin

Четная сторона,   № 38 по моему

----------


## FIGOWA

> Четная сторона,   № 38 по моему


 да хотя бы пересекающие рядом улицы, шоб знать где этого котяру посмотреть потом!!!

----------


## Antique

> Верно. А я считала этот вопрос сложным.


  А что здесь сложного? Я уже по номеру дома понял, что загадывали.

----------


## FIGOWA

> А что здесь сложного? *Я уже по номеру дома понял, что загадывали.*


 была подсказка на фото?

----------


## VICTORASTA

МЕДИН?!

----------


## kengooo

не Одесса, конечно, но ближайшие окрестности.. скажем в пределах радиуса 20 км...
можно пользоваться гуглом..

----------


## Дачник

возле Алтестово.

----------


## kengooo

да  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

> да


 ... Шикарно!!! ...

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Это уже отгадка?

----------


## piryur

> где, когда?


 


> нет,
> ладно, действительно сложно, вот ответ: http://maps.yandex.ua/-/CVqYJJlw
> примерно 65й год


  Меня смущает то, из чего сделано дорожное покрытие,- "бетонка"... Временное покрытие?

----------


## Antique

Возможно это основа для асфальта.

----------


## kengooo

это бетонка, дед рассказывал, когда события в чехословакии были, по этой бетонке танки пёрли колонной...

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Скорее всего эта бетонка сделана для тяжелой строительной техники,чтобы не разбивали асфальт...

----------


## kengooo

да нет, просто бетонное покрытие.. там же и бордюры и все дела.. да и сейчас бетонок хватает.. трасс много бетонных, между прочим - отличные трассы, в отличие от асфальта, который разбивают и ехать невозможно..

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Ну,вокруг дома на Греческой площади тоже бетонка..и не факт,что она временная...

----------


## Скрытик

> отличные трассы, в отличие от асфальта, который разбивают и ехать невозможно..


  Особо рекомендую полтавку - между Ананьевым и Котовском. Это тихий ужас!

----------


## КАКАО

60-е года может поселок Котовского?

----------


## Joozy

> 60-е года может поселок Котовского?


 скорее всего Люстдорфская дорога, о чем выше и написано уже было))

----------


## Antique

А что отгадываем?

----------


## kengooo

вот загадка:
https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=1601109&p=32915585&viewfull=1#post32915585

----------


## феерический

А это не взлётка возле 2х столбов?

----------


## kengooo

нет.. вы в той теме пишите..

----------


## victor.odessa

Назовите № дома и улицу, где находится рушнычёк с лебедем.

Вложение 5009171

----------


## Antique

это несложная загадка )

----------


## Maksy

такой дом только один)))

----------


## феерический

Дерибасовская?

----------


## Milkaway

... да, такой домик один - Спиридоновская, 21 угол Кузнечная, 34 ...

----------


## victor.odessa

Вложение 5009788
Верно.



> ... да, такой домик один - Спиридоновская, 21 угол Кузнечная, 34 ...

----------


## феерический

Где живёт этот рак?

----------


## slimka21

Пивзавод Санценбахера

----------


## феерический

Загадка действительно была очевидная) Именно так и есть, пивзавод на Гагарина.

----------


## slimka21

Давайте посложнее  :smileflag:

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Одно время здесь были совершенно потрясающие загадки,где по старым фотографиям нужно было определить или район города или просто здание.Фотографии и начала 20 века и его середины...

----------


## FIGOWA

> Одно время здесь были совершенно потрясающие загадки,где по старым фотографиям нужно было определить или район города или просто здание.Фотографии и начала 20 века и его середины...


 историю Одессы надо познавать по любым фото!!!

----------


## mlch

Вопрос традиционен. Где это?

----------


## Milkaway

... Маразлиевская ...

----------


## Artemisia

> Вопрос традиционен. Где это?


 Сабанеев мост?

----------


## Antique

Я думал, что отгадают с первой попытки )

----------


## mlch

> Я думал, что отгадают с первой попытки )


 То что Вы угадаете - я не сомневался.  :smileflag:  Давайте сохраним интригу. 
Это не Маразлиевская и не Сабанеев мост.

----------


## VHana

Дерибасовская/Ришельевская

----------


## Kamin

ул. Дерибасовская № 12 (это над входом в кафе "Торт" , кто знает о том, что оно там было)

----------


## mlch

> Дерибасовская/Ришельевская


 


> ул. Дерибасовская № 12 (это над входом в кафе "Торт" , кто знает о том, что оно там было)


 Верно!
Вот и вся загадка.  :smileflag:

----------


## napTu3aH

не знаю было или нет .. но попробую  :smileflag:

----------


## VHana

Базарная 78 - сегодня только увидела. Ее давно открыли?

----------


## napTu3aH

> Базарная 78 - сегодня только увидела. Ее давно открыли?


 
я её тоже тока сегодня увидел ... скорее всего недавно открыли

----------


## VHana

Кажется мы с Вами опередили события. Сегодня доска заклеена - видимо открытие еще впереди!

----------


## Гражданин А.

можно загадывать?

----------


## Joozy

ага

----------


## Гражданин А.

кто знает ... где это и почему орёл в дубовых листьях

----------


## Antique

> кто знает ... где это и почему орёл в дубовых листьях


 Конная, 12? 

Дубовые листья весьма сочетаются с оперением орла, с лавром могло получиться не так гармонично.

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Конная, 12?


 нет ... но близко

----------


## Antique

> нет ... но близко


 Тогда может Коблевская, 18?

----------


## Гражданин А.

> Тогда может Коблевская, 18?


 точно так ...

----------


## NoDVa777

> Конная, 12? 
> Дубовые листья весьма сочетаются с оперением орла, с лавром могло получиться не так гармонично.


 На Конной 12 орёл в разы крупнее и под самой крышей. Ниже орнамент, но листья не дубовые.

----------


## Antique

> На Конной 12 орёл в разы крупнее и под самой крышей. Ниже орнамент, но листья не дубовые.


 Выдвигая в качестве версии Конную, 12 я предполагал наличие небольшого орла в филенке в ином месте фасада. Орёл в фронтоне мне хорошо известен, я отгадывал загадку по цвету фасада и характеру декора.

----------


## NoDVa777

Присмотрюсь на днях)

----------


## Mireille



----------


## Antique

> 


 Стандартная советская ограда.
Дача Ковалевского? ЖД вокзал? Дерибасовская?

----------


## Mireille

Ближе к первому.

----------


## Antique

> Ближе к первому.


  Санаторий им. Горького. Фонтанская дорога, 165

----------


## Mireille

> Санаторий им. Горького. Фонтанская дорога, 165


 Правильно

----------


## Дедушка Ау

И всё...загадки кончились....
Вспомните,ведь были чудесные старые фотографии Одессы и по ним нужно-было угадать место...

----------


## VHana

> не знаю было или нет .. но попробую


 наконец-то доску официально открыли. А мы то месяц назад ее отгадывали.

----------


## inborz

Где это?

----------


## Milkaway

... Пантелеймоновская ...

----------


## inborz

> ... Пантелеймоновская ...


 нет

----------


## Человечка

Водопроводная

----------


## Trs

...дом N 3, правая парадная. У левой парадной такой же, но с трещинами.

----------


## Человечка

да)))

----------


## inborz

yes!

----------


## Алик Савенков

> Где это?


 Правильно.Водопроводная,3.Левая парадная.
 
А это правая парадная.

----------


## Maksy

Загадка дворовая, но может кто-то узнает  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

... где-то на Таможенной площади - Ланжероновский спуск ...

----------


## Milkaway

................ ??? ...

----------


## Maksy

упс пропустил...
мимо на 146%.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Екатерининская?

----------


## Maksy

> ул. Екатерининская?

----------


## Antique

Греческая?

----------


## Milkaway

... Маразлиевская? ...

----------


## Maksy

Меняем район, и угадываем по улицам ...

----------


## Antique

Старопортофранковская?

----------


## Maksy

Теплее

----------


## Antique

> Теплее


 Эти двери мне кажутся знакомыми. Это случайно не на улице Новосельского?

----------


## Milkaway

... предположим - Жуковского ...

----------


## Человечка

Гоголя

----------


## Kshisya

Нежинская?

----------


## Maksy

Старопортофранковская теплее всего. Это не центр.

----------


## Antique

> Старопортофранковская теплее всего. Это не центр.


 Понятно, Молдаванка. Улица 10-го апреля?

----------


## AG-ents

> Загадка дворовая, но может кто-то узнает


 С учетом того, что Областная флотилия юных моряков находилась по адресу Лютеранский переулок, предположу, что это все что от нее осталось ...

----------


## Maksy

нет. Не буду тянуть, это находится на Градоначальницкой, 17.

----------


## Antique

> нет. Не буду тянуть, это находится на Градоначальницкой, 17.


 Так вот это где. Я был в этом дворе, но не заметил, правда дождь был.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Где это?

----------


## Kshisya

[QUOTE=Faizul Ahmad;34788944]Где это?
Вложение 5405639[/QUOTE

Скорее всего какой нибудь заброшенный пионер - лагерь или дет. садик)))?

----------


## Namidiol

> Где это?
> Вложение 5405639


 Была эта загадка - https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=13506&page=1085&highlight=%C4%E5%F2%F1%EA%E8%E9



Детский сад-ясли №28 на Церковной (Черноморского казачества 14/1)

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Где у нас такое?

----------


## Дачник

больница моряков

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> больница моряков


 Никак нет  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

... в конце Фр.бульвара - Гидрометслужба? ...

----------


## Дачник

станция размагничивания

----------


## Namidiol

> Детский сад-ясли №28 на Церковной (Черноморского казачества 14/1)


 
А мне плюсик за ответ не поставили(((((((((((((((((

----------


## Kamin

Люстдорф?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> А мне плюсик за ответ не поставили(((((((((((((((((


 Уже поставил  :smileflag:

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Люстдорф?


 Нет, нет и нет.   :smileflag:

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> ... в конце Фр.бульвара - Гидрометслужба? ...


 Совсем не там.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> станция размагничивания


 Нет. Варианты в студию!

----------


## marvils

шампанский переулок

----------


## Пушкин

Морская Академия - Дидрихсона?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> шампанский переулок


 marvils, точно!

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Морская Академия - Дидрихсона?


 И опять нет!

----------


## Milkaway

> marvils, точно!


 ... И ??? ... а номер дома, а его точное местонахождение ... правила есть правила ...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Почти колодец. Где у нас такой проход?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> ... И ??? ... а номер дома, а его точное местонахождение ... правила есть правила ...


  Адрес: Центр Подготовки Моряков. Проспект Шевченко 12, корпус 1.

----------


## Ranke

> Где у нас такое?
> Вложение 5416019


 


> Адрес: Центр Подготовки Моряков. Проспект Шевченко 12, корпус 1.


 Уж коль берете фото для загадки без спроса, так хоть в ответе приводите ссылку на источник:

 Panoramio.com

----------


## Trs

Проход на Новосельского у дома 64.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Уж коль берете фото для загадки без спроса, так хоть в ответе приводите ссылку на источник:
> 
>  Panoramio.com


 Что сильно задело, да? Ведь в правилах в 1-ом посте нет ничего про какие-либо источники. Вы же привели здесь источник, вот и ладно. Или у Вас ко мне есть какая-то личная неприязнь?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Проход на Новосельского у дома 64.


 Он самый! Плюс добавлен.

----------


## Antique

> Что сильно задело, да? Ведь в правилах в 1-ом посте нет ничего про какие-либо источники. Вы же привели здесь источник, вот и ладно. Или у Вас ко мне есть какая-то личная неприязнь?


 Зато есть в законе Украины. Нельзя публиковать чужие фото при неистёкшем сроке авторских прав или в нарушение лицензии. Если автор разрешает перепубликацию это явно деклалируется.

----------


## Kohtov



----------


## Antique

Это слишком известное здание )

----------


## феерический

в районе горбатого моста?

----------


## Trs

Здание и вправду известное. Что-то из жара в холод кидает тему.

----------


## NoDVa777

> Это слишком известное здание )


 Что внутри?

----------


## yakhve

Завод Краян

----------


## Antique

> Что внутри?


 Мусор и пыль.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Зато есть в законе Украины. Нельзя публиковать чужие фото при неистёкшем сроке авторских прав или в нарушение лицензии. Если автор разрешает перепубликацию это явно деклалируется.


 Хотелось бы задать риторический вопрос на этот счет, но тогда придется выйти за рамки обсуждаемой здесь темы.

----------


## Antique

> Хотелось бы задать риторический вопрос на этот счет, но тогда придется выйти за рамки обсуждаемой здесь темы.


 Деёствительно, не стоит - я в отношении авторского права неприклонен и в качестве ответа бы повторил бы ранее написанное. Чужие права и труд надо уважать.

----------


## Jorjic

> Зато есть в законе Украины. Нельзя публиковать чужие фото при неистёкшем сроке авторских прав или в нарушение лицензии. Если автор разрешает перепубликацию это явно деклалируется.


 Вы  уверены, что формулировка именно такая? Мне кажется, что то, что не запрещено - разрешено. Если автор не декларирует запрет, то перепубликация возможна. Хотя, конечно, с этической точки зрения ссылка на источник весьма желательна. 
Ну, к примеру, как установить, когда истекает срок не заявленных мной авторских (лицензионных и пр.) прав на публикуемые мной фото?

----------


## Antique

> Вы  уверены, что формулировка именно такая? Мне кажется, что то, что не запрещено - разрешено. Если автор не декларирует запрет, то перепубликация возможна. Хотя, конечно, с этической точки зрения ссылка на источник весьма желательна. 
> Ну, к примеру, как установить, когда истекает срок не заявленных мной авторских (лицензионных и пр.) прав на публикуемые мной фото?


 Закон чётко описывает случаи в которых возможно использование произведений. Срок действия авторского права -  в течение всей жизни автора + 70 лет. Это то что касается Украины. Относительно СССР точно не скажу, так как тогда авторские права существовали в очень ограниченном виде и большинство творений автоматически уходило во всеобщее достояние. Есть также принятая Украиной международная конвенция, для совместимости с которой ввели  закон обратного действия и продлили сегодняшнее действие авторских прав на некоторое время назад, то есть то, что ушло в общественное достояние вдруг снова было возвращено владельцам. Это такая экспроприация по-украински. Из-за этого в Википедии удаляют некоторые фотографии произведённые в некий отрезок советского времени или на которых изображены объекты созданные в тот же отрезок времени. Могу только точно сказать что фотографии да и вообще все произведения сделанные до 40-х годов точно не защищены законом об авторском праве.


http://zakon1.rada.gov.ua/laws/show/3792-12



> *Без згоди* автора (чи іншої особи,  яка має авторське  право), але з обов'язковим зазначенням імені автора і джерела запозичення, допускається: 
> 1) використання  цитат  (коротких  уривків) .....,   
> 2) використання літературних.......,   
> 3) відтворення   у  пресі,  публічне  виконання  чи  публічне сповіщення попередньо опублікованих у газетах або журналах  статей з  поточних  економічних,  політичних,  релігійних  та  соціальних питань чи публічно сповіщених творів такого ж самого  характеру..... 
> 4) відтворення з метою висвітлення  поточних  подій  засобами фотографії   або  кінематографії (прим.: это касается фотографирования защищённых произведений).......
> 5)  відтворення  у каталогах творів.... 
> 6) видання випущених у світ творів рельєфно-крапковим....
> 7) відтворення   творів   для  судового.... 
> 8) публічне виконання музичних творів під...
> ...


 Ну и в конце списка: 



> Цей перелік вільного використання творів є вичерпним.


 Статьи 22-25 касаются школ и библиотек.

----------


## Jorjic

*Показать скрытый текст* *оффтоп*И все же. Я так понял, что тут присутствуют ключевые и не очень понятные слова "має авторське право". Распространяется ли мое авторское право на мое фото, размещенное в интернете, без соответствующего предупреждения? Не зря же во многих изданиях есть сноска о запрете цитирования без ссылки на авторство.
Ну, и чтобы два раза не вставать и оправдать свое встревание, вот такая загадка.

----------


## Milkaway

... Пастера - клиники медуниверситет ? ...

----------


## Antique

> *Показать скрытый текст* *оффтоп*И все же. Я так понял, что тут присутствуют ключевые и не очень понятные слова "має авторське право". Распространяется ли мое авторское право на мое фото, размещенное в интернете, без соответствующего предупреждения? Не зря же во многих изданиях есть сноска о запрете цитирования без ссылки на авторство.


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *оффтоп*Я не юрист, но насколько понимаю если в законе упомянуто согласие, то оно должно указываться явным образом. Так как в противном случае доказать наличие его не представляется возможным. Что касается авторского права на фотографии, то оно действует с момента создания фотографии в о временных рамках действия закона вне зависимости от того публиковали вы его или нет. Публикация это не то же самое, что и передача произведения в общественное достояние. В том-то и суть авторского права, что сам автор как обладатель этих прав может опубликовывать свои произведения, а остальные нет.

----------


## Jorjic

> ... Пастера - клиники медуниверситет ? ...


 Нет, не там.
Здание очень на виду, просто ракурс непривычный.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Княжеская?

----------


## Milkaway

... ну, Медин главный корпус - только на Ольгиевской, а не на Пастера ...

----------


## inborz

Библиотека Университета на Преображенской, рядом с Горсадом?

----------


## Jorjic

> Библиотека Университета на Преображенской, рядом с Горсадом?


 Да, правильно. Это снято из Горсада.

----------


## Milkaway

... и Медине ,,зверюшки,, практически один в один ....

----------


## Antique

В обоих случаях автор - Николай Толвинский, и заказчик тот же самый. Однако не знал, что здания имеют идентичную лепку в тимпанах (и венки кажется тоже). Спасибо!

----------


## Jorjic

Собственно, не ради загадки (это, наверное, уже выкладывалось), а чтобы иметь повод поздравить всех с наступающим Новым Годом.



Вспомнилась такая история из детства. Когда мы "мотались" во дворе в футбол, у нас бытовали разные легенды. Одна из них, в частности, гласила, что есть футболисты, удар которых смертелен, и они обязаны выходить на поле с черной повязкой на ударной ноге.

----------


## Milkaway

... Конная, 14 ...

----------


## Milkaway

... Всех с Новым годом!!! ... и пусть в Жизни будут только приятные загадки! ...

----------


## Jorjic

> ... Конная, 14 ...


 Правильно. 
Вот и одна из кандидатур на черную повязку.

----------


## Дедушка Ау

Всех с наступившим новым годом...здоровья,востребованности и терпимости Вам и Вашим близким...
А еще исполения всего намеченного в реальность...

----------


## Torry Kratch

Не думаю что это загадки для одессита, но надо было запечатлеть пока не поздно.

А тема классная, спасибо участникам!

----------


## Trs

Книжный переулок, кажется, 5 и Водопроводная улица, 3. Недавно были. Впрочем, с Тепером возможны варианты.

----------


## Torry Kratch

Абсолютно верно! (Теперъ ---- гончар на идише.)

----------


## Odnababka



----------


## феерический

Таких у нас несколько, в том числе и новодел. Имеет ли смысл угадывать?

----------


## NoDVa777

> Таких у нас несколько, в том числе и новодел. Имеет ли смысл угадывать?


 Несколько? Думаю, что больше, нежели несколько...

----------


## Trs

Не просто несколько, а очень много. Старинный ширпотреб.

----------


## Odnababka



----------


## Odnababka

Еще ,извините, что не по теме. Хожу все время мимо этих домов на Пироговской. Очень интересна их история.

----------


## mlch

> Еще ,извините, что не по теме. Хожу все время мимо этих домов на Пироговской. Очень интересна их история.


 С этим лучше сюда.

----------


## slimka21

Вот вам загадка:

----------


## Torry Kratch

Должно быть на Прохоровской (Хворостина).

----------


## shmidt-ua

Бывшие казармы напротив телевышки

----------


## slimka21

нет и нет)

----------


## Kshisya

Болгарская? или Спиридоновская?

----------


## slimka21

> Болгарская? или Спиридоновская?


  Холодно

----------


## Kshisya

Б. Арнаутская?

----------


## феерический

А может что-то между Пастера и Софиивской?

----------


## slimka21

нет на оба вопроса

----------


## Joozy

Хм, может Коблевская?

----------


## slimka21

> Хм, может Коблевская?


  это очень далеко

----------


## феерический

Б.Хмельницкого?

----------


## slimka21

> Б.Хмельницкого?


  теплее)
чтоб вы долго не мучились, скажу, что это район Вокзала

----------


## Trs

1-й Водопроводный, что ли? Всё то время, что висит загадка мучаюсь тем, что видел дом, но не могу вспомнить где именно.

----------


## Milkaway

> 1-й Водопроводный, что ли? Всё то время, что висит загадка мучаюсь тем, что видел дом, но не могу вспомнить где именно.


 ... да - похоже, что это 1й Водопроводный, №7 ...

----------


## Antique

> 1-й Водопроводный, что ли? Всё то время, что висит загадка мучаюсь тем, что видел дом, но не могу вспомнить где именно.


 А я думал, что вы молчите потому-что знаете, где это ) Недавно (3-го числа) в теме про балконы выкладывали фотографию с фрагментом этого здания и я указывал где оно расположено, однако ту тему видимо мало кто читает.

----------


## NoDVa777

Почитываем обе темы)

----------


## КАКАО

переулок Чехова

----------


## slimka21

Да, 1-Водопроводный 7. Там мало кто ходит  :smileflag: 
я не знаю чем интересен дом, но лично мне он интересен цветом кирпича.

----------


## Milkaway

> Да, 1-Водопроводный 7. Там мало кто ходит 
> я не знаю чем интересен дом, но лично мне он интересен цветом кирпича.


 ... если бы красивый кирпич не ,,обновили,, безликим серым цементным цветом - было бы гораздо лучше ...

----------


## slimka21

> ... если бы красивый кирпич не ,,обновили,, безликим серым цементным цветом - было бы гораздо лучше ...


  Под табличкой цвет старый. Дом выглядит достаточно крепким и комфортным для жилья

----------


## Antique

> ... если бы красивый кирпич не ,,обновили,, безликим серым цементным цветом - было бы гораздо лучше ...


 Дом на соседнем участке не окрашен, но выглядит не сильно лучше, кирпич давным давно пора чистить.

----------


## Antique

> Под табличкой цвет старый. Дом выглядит достаточно крепким и комфортным для жилья


 Внешность обманчива из кирпича как и у большинства подобных одесских зданий выполнен только фасад, то есть кирпич выполняет только декоративную функцию, а вот по каменным стенам вполне могли пойти трещины. 

На Разумовской, 36 вчера частично обвалилось правое крыло, скорее всего жителей из него будут выселять. А здание на вид довольно основательное и красивое и хотелось бы верить что основная часть здания не пострадает.

----------


## mlch

Зимой видны многие детали, которые летом прячутся за листвой.
Вот, например. Где?

----------


## grudinovker

Греческая?

----------


## mlch

> Греческая?


 Нет

----------


## verda

По линии 2-го троллейбуса?

----------


## Kamin

Это ул. Нежинская? номер где-то 65-67.

----------


## mlch

> По линии 2-го троллейбуса?


 Нет

----------


## mlch

> Это ул. Нежинская? номер где-то 65-67.


 Недалеко. Но квартал другой.  :smileflag:

----------


## Kamin

ул. Нежинская № 66.

----------


## mlch

> ул. Нежинская № 66.


 Вот теперь - верно!  :smileflag:

----------


## grudinovker

поскольку  предыдущую загадку отгадали,  то можете мою отгадать , на скорость) какая связь между этими двумя фотографиями?

----------


## grudinovker

ой, а почему фотографий не видно?  подскажите, как правильно приаттачить фото, пожалуйста

----------


## Antique

> ой, а почему фотографий не видно?  подскажите, как правильно приаттачить фото, пожалуйста


 лучше уж залейте их на фотохостинг, например http://pixs.ru там нужно выбрать необходимый файл, нажать загрузить, после загрузки появятся различные варианты ссылок. Если фотография небольшая, то можно скопировать с сайта "прямую ссылку", а здесь на форуме нажать в форме ответа кнопку "Вставить изображения", куда и нужно скопировать ссылку.

Если загружали большую фотографию, то подойдёт вариант с уже установленными BB кодами: "Превью для форумов - увеличение по клику:".

С вложенными в форум фотографиями действия не сложнее, однако описывать последовательность действий не очень удобно. Скажу одно - загрузка осуществляется в отдельном окне, и после загрузки фотографию нужно перетащить вниз окна (в специальную зону) в котором загружалось фото. После этого данное окно можно закрыть и далее публиковать сообщение.

----------


## grudinovker

спасибо большое, я тут новенькая, поэтому не ахти пока. Пробую, надеюсь в этот раз все  загрузится) итак,  вопрос на скорость, в чем связь между двумя фотографиями  [IMG][/IMG]         [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Antique

> спасибо большое, я тут новенькая, поэтому не ахти пока. Пробую, надеюсь в этот раз все  загрузится) итак,  вопрос на скорость, в чем связь между двумя фотографиями


 На Первой фотографии ресторан Фанкони а на второй - кондитерская П.Т. Печесского? Правда 100 лет назад заведение Печесского находилось тут же на Екатерининской, в Пале-Рояле.

----------


## grudinovker

в чем связь поточнее? не в "Печескаго" дело, в принципе, хотя места вы угадали

----------


## Milkaway

> в чем связь поточнее?


 .... в доме, с балкона которого сделано фото, на первом этаже находилась контора по заготовке рогов и копыт в фильме ,,Золотой теленок,, с Юрским в главной роли ... или как вариант о кафе Фанкони вспоминал зиц-председатель Фунт, когда его Бендер принимал ,,на работу,, ...

----------


## Antique

> в чем связь поточнее? не в "Печескаго" дело, в принципе, хотя места вы угадали


 В кафе Фанкони, которое в 1920-е было объектом общепита Остап Бендер проводил время (описано в повести Золотой телёнок).

----------


## grudinovker

> В кафе Фанкони, которое в 1920-е было объектом общепита Остап Бендер проводил время (описано в повести Золотой телёнок).


 правильно) там столовка была, в которой Бендер обдумывал дело Корейко) плюсики ставить не умею, пардон)

----------


## grudinovker

> .... в доме, с балкона которого сделано фото, на первом этаже находилась контора по заготовке рогов и копыт в фильме ,,Золотой теленок,, с Юрским в главной роли ... или как вариант о кафе Фанкони вспоминал зиц-председатель Фунт, когда его Бендер принимал ,,на работу,, ...


 в принципе, тоже правильно, но мой вариант был со столовкой)

----------


## mlch

> правильно) там столовка была, в которой Бендер обдумывал дело Корейко) *плюсики ставить не умею*, пардон)


 а Вы и не сможете, пока 50 сообщений не наберете.
Чтобы поставить плюс (или минус) за сообщение надо нажать на звездочку в левом нижнем углу соответствующего сообщения.

----------


## grudinovker

> а Вы и не сможете, пока 50 сообщений не наберете.
> Чтобы поставить плюс (или минус) за сообщение надо нажать на звездочку в левом нижнем углу соответствующего сообщения.


 спс за справочку, буду в курсе)

----------


## [email protected]

Где?

----------


## [email protected]

Подсказка - находится эта мозаика не в церкви, но место с недавнего времени стало достопримечательностью Одессы.

----------


## феерический

Я сначала подумал, что это Татьянинская на 4й фонтана, но раз, говорите, не церковь...

----------


## Antique

Может в музеи истории церкви в Архангело-Михайловском женском монастыре на Успенской?

----------


## Milkaway

... если не церковь, то возможно часовня в честь Дмитрия Солунского ( на одной из мозаичных икон) на офицерском кладбище ( потому и мозаичные - чтобы не унесли) на ул. Дмитрия Донского ...

----------


## [email protected]

Не угадали, тогда просвещу. Эта мозаика находится в часовне за памятником Суворову. Снимала через закрытые ворота)

----------


## КАКАО

А, что вы так быстро открыли разгадку

----------


## [email protected]

> А, что вы так быстро открыли разгадку


 Это вы медленно шли к разгадке  :smileflag:

----------


## Пушкин

Что то тема давно молчит. 
Попробую :smileflag:

----------


## NoDVa777

Было уже)

----------


## Пушкин

> Было уже)


 Жаль...
Тогда может быть это? :smileflag:

----------


## inborz

во дворе Еврейской больницы?

----------


## Пушкин

> во дворе Еврейской больницы?


 нет

----------


## Kshisya

Р-н Французского б-ра? Возможно санаторий Чкаловский?

----------


## Пушкин

> Р-н Французского б-ра? Возможно санаторий Чкаловский?


  теплее, но нет...)))

----------


## Kshisya

> теплее, но нет...)))


 Место по идее должно быть связано с Маразли....   ( похожих рыб встречала на фонтанах и в р-не с-я Горького, и Дзержинского....

----------


## NoDVa777

Это не в Военном госпитале?

----------


## Пушкин

Может обе загадки по разгадываем, а то я не совсем уверен что все знают где лев?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Жаль...
> Тогда может быть это?
> Вложение 5719461


 Санаторий Аркадия?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

А где такой "домик"?

----------


## Artemisia

> А где такой "домик"?


 Такой домик в Ботаническом саду на Французском бульваре 87.
Но еще предыдущие загадки не разгаданы, так что рановато новую давать.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Такой домик в Ботаническом саду на Французском бульваре 87.
> Но еще предыдущие загадки не разгаданы, так что рановато новую давать.


 Ничего... Обещаю, в следующий раз будет посложнее.  Да, и пардон за нарушение правил темы.

----------


## slimka21

> Жаль...
> Тогда может быть это?
> Вложение 5719461


 Это Франц бульвар, не доходя до завода "Винпром" ТМ "Французский бульвар", точного адреса не знаю...

----------


## Пушкин

> Это Франц бульвар, не доходя до завода "Винпром" ТМ "Французский бульвар", точного адреса не знаю...


  есть победитель 


*Продолжаем разгадывать льва*

----------


## grudinovker

[IMG][/IMG]  и может быть, кто-то  в курсе заодно:  в чем прикол- мордашки различаются  по большому счету лишь степенью разинутости рта?  таких, как слева, на фасаде 2, а таких, как справа, кажется, 3 штуки)

----------


## Antique

> http://pixs.ru/?r=7333890 и может быть, кто-то  в курсе заодно:  в чем прикол- мордашки различаются  по большому счету лишь степенью разинутости рта?  таких, как слева, на фасаде 2, а таких, как справа, кажется, 3 штуки)


 Покровский переулок, 5. Дом Триггера кажется.

----------


## grudinovker

> Покровский переулок, 5. Дом Триггера кажется.


  правильно))))

----------


## Ranke

*Загадки 2011*

01. Три таблички - Antique, Lively
02. Про хищника - OdGen
03. Город-побратим - жкх
04. Фрагмент зданий - Antique, OdGen 
05. Интересное сочетание -- Kamin
06. Есть у нас такой садик - Kamin
07. Про мост - Klara-Lara 
08. Все мы знаем - victor.odessa, osip 
09. Фрагмент памятника - victor.odessa
10. Про внимательный ЖЭК - Lively
11. Антон Павлович Чехов в Одессе - Nyushiki
12. "Змейка" - cerubina
13. Детям? - yakhve, osip 
14. Дюк. Люк - Пушкин 
15. Факел, лавровый венок + якорь - дядя Коля(лысый)
16. Дюймовочка из центра - yakhve 
17. "Гарри Поттер" - Пушкин, yakhve 
18. Завтра 22 августа. Помним - Klara-Lara 
19. Где эта улица, где этот дом? - inborz, cTcangel 
20. Треугольник - osip
21. Последние - yakhve 
22. Античность. Фрагмент - inborz
23. Про поляка и его изобретение - mlch, Klara-Lara 
24. Скайп 70-х - Kamin
25. Картинка родом из детства - феерический
26. Про Красную Шапочку - Artemisia
27. Еще живая в уже неживом - Kshisya
28. Ровно 60 лет назад  - victor.odessa  
29. Про р***р - Antique
30. Многоквартирный дом - Trs
31. Екатерининский пьедестал - Artemisia
32. Снимайте украшения - SWOY
33. Иризирующий памятник - Antique
34. Про фонарный столб на ... - ВЕСЫ, osip, Lively
35. Про известного немца - Klara-Lara
36. До 1794 года - yakhve
37. Кто этот милый старичок? - Elastika, Kshisya
38. Про спуск имени - yakhve 
39. Про памятник хорошему человеку  -victor.odessa 
40. Про юного прапорщика - Klara-Lara 

I. yakhve (6)
II. Klara-Lara (5)
III. Antique (4), victor.odessa (4), osip (4) 

*Загадки 2012*

41. Кому и где? - yakhve
42. Герб города. Миниатюра  - Antique
43. Где-то я его уже видел  - mlch, Milkaway
44. Летчик из будущего - shmidt-ua
45. Все лучшее - детям! - FIGOWA, Namidiol
46. Одесса в датах. 50-е - Antique
47. Соседи - Kamin
48. Светлый образ - osip
49. 3 метра с ... - Trs

I. Antique (2)

*Загадки 2013*

50. Разминка
51. Про фильм
52. Номер 111
53. МОЁ
54. В надежных руках
55. Про Богатого
56. Все лучшее - детям!
57. Финансист
58. 1942 Одесса
59. Колдуны
60. Шестидесятый

61. Формула
62. Глазами личности
63. Не закопано, а зарыто
64. На этом месте
65. Новые лица
66. Награждается
67. Про фильм_2
68. Сокровище нации
69. Крылья, ноги и хвосты
70. Кто эти люди?

----------


## Пушкин

> Что то тема давно молчит. 
> Попробую
> Вложение 5719163


  почему тишина?

----------


## SaMoVar

Никто не знает, вероятно.

----------


## Pinky

Так, это, баян - не? Несколько раз уже животное постили и отгадывали.
Сан-ий Одесса.

----------


## Пушкин

> Так, это, баян - не? Несколько раз уже животное постили и отгадывали.
> Сан-ий Одесса.


  ну наконец то...

----------


## vieanna

да, было уже - я промолчала поэтому

----------


## Пушкин

> да, было уже - я промолчала поэтому


 А висит уже больше двух месяцев

----------


## Пушкин

Где? :smileflag:

----------


## Namidiol

> Где?


 Большая Арнаутская, 58

http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=291&pid=6890#top_display_media

----------


## Пушкин

> Большая Арнаутская, 58
> 
> http://odessastory.info/gallery/displayimage.php?album=291&pid=6890#top_display_media


  ну очень быстро))))

----------


## Пушкин

А такое было? :smileflag:

----------


## Kshisya

Торговая?

----------


## Antique

> А такое было?Вложение 6209571


 Садовая, 21

----------


## Пушкин

Пока всё мимо...

----------


## SaMoVar

Гоголя?

----------


## Пушкин

> Гоголя?


  тепло)))

----------


## Antique

Гоголя,7?

----------


## Пушкин

> Гоголя,7?


  нет, но тепло...)))

----------


## Antique

> нет, но тепло...)))


 Даже не знаю что сказать. Я не помню такого маскарона. Ну может тогда соседний, Гоголя, 5.

----------


## VHana

может во дворе Гоголя 9?

----------


## Joozy

А может и в переулке Некрасова даже, хм...

----------


## Пушкин

> Даже не знаю что сказать. Я не помню такого маскарона. Ну может тогда соседний, Гоголя, 5.


   Номер дома угадали, )))..., но где он там?

----------


## Antique

> Номер дома угадали, )))..., но где он там?


 Должно быть во втором дворе )

----------


## VHana

> Должно быть во втором дворе )


 справа

----------


## Пушкин

> Должно быть во втором дворе )


  таки да!!!! Узнал кстати  интересные факты за этот двор, оказывается беседка с гротом была там изначально а вокруг него было искусственное озеро...

----------


## Пушкин

> справа


 Это если туда или обратно?))

----------


## VHana

туда

----------


## VHana

> таки да!!!! Узнал кстати  интересные факты за этот двор, оказывается беседка с гротом была там изначально а вокруг него было искусственное озеро...


 и к беседке плыли на лодочках...

----------


## Jorjic

> и к беседке плыли на лодочках...


 Ничего святого у людей  :smileflag:  (чтобы не обижались, поставил "луковицу", хотя почти никогда этого не делаю).

----------


## VHana

> Ничего святого у людей  (чтобы не обижались, поставил "луковицу", хотя почти никогда этого не делаю).


  не знаю что Вам не понравилось - это была не ирония, а воспоминания старожилов этого двора 
Слышала эту историю на экскурсии от живущего там Михаила Гаузнера

----------


## Пушкин

> и к беседке плыли на лодочках...


  Таки да...

----------


## Пушкин

> Ничего святого у людей  (чтобы не обижались, поставил "луковицу", хотя почти никогда этого не делаю).


  ??????

----------


## Jorjic

Только что там был, специально заехал. Где в этом относительно небольшом дворе можно разместить грот, озеро и еще лодочки - ума не приложу.

----------


## Пушкин

> Только что там был, специально заехал. Где в этом относительно небольшом дворе можно разместить грот, озеро и еще лодочки - ума не приложу.


  Стены в конце двора с лева не было... И двор простирался до самого забора усадьбы "Шахского" дворца, а он шел от арки до склона в р-не Тёщиного моста...

----------


## Jorjic

> Стены в конце двора с лева не было... И двор простирался до самого забора усадьбы "Шахского" дворца, а он шел от арки до склона в р-не Тёщиного моста...


 Вполне возможно. Только там как-то не очень ровно.

----------


## Jorjic

Я понимаю, что в присутствии *Antique* (все встают и снимают шляпы, у кого они есть) загадывать это смешно, но все же. Возможно кому-то будет интересно.

----------


## FIGOWA

> Я понимаю, что в присутствии *Antique* (все встают и снимают шляпы, у кого они есть) загадывать это смешно, но все же. Возможно кому-то будет интересно.


 а где вопрос???

----------


## Jorjic

> а где вопрос???


 И так понятно. Где эта улица, где этот дом? (Про девушку я знаю сам).

----------


## SaMoVar

Медин?

----------


## КАКАО

Район промышленный* и фото свежее* Это вопрос)))

----------


## Jorjic

Не медин, район не промышленный, фото совсем свежее, апрельское.

----------


## КАКАО

Похожее здание есть на Суворова

----------


## Jorjic

> Похожее здание есть на Суворова


 Это которая Приморская? Нет, не там.

----------


## КАКАО

Но здание больше похоже на фабрику или управление завода или гостиницу)

----------


## Jorjic

> Но здание больше похоже на фабрику или управление завода или гостиницу)


 Почему "но"? Разве я сказал, что оно не похоже?

----------


## Antique

> Я понимаю, что в присутствии *Antique* (все встают и снимают шляпы, у кого они есть)


 Спасибо, я сам не знал, что отгадаю загадку Пушкина и мне даже показалось странным, что меня не опередили ))) Раньше загадки отгадывали чаще, чем я заходил на форум )

Но это здание я конечно же знаю и поэтому воздержусь от участия. А ракурс конечно интересный.

----------


## КАКАО

> Почему "но"? Разве я сказал, что оно не похоже?


 Но, значит промышленное предприятие, а значит не в Центре) и вид у него заброшенный

----------


## КАКАО

Нет не заброшенный вижу новые стоки и кондишн, но на особняк дворян не похоже

----------


## Jorjic

> Но, значит промышленное предприятие, а значит не в Центре) и вид у него заброшенный


 Да вроде в самом центре и не заброшенное. Просто с этой точки обычно на него не смотрят, взгляды отвлечены другим. Собственно, поэтому и загадал.

----------


## Greztky

Табачная фабрика на Тираспольской?

----------


## Jorjic

> Табачная фабрика на Тираспольской?


 Нет, далековато.

----------


## Namidiol

Базарная?

----------


## Artemisia

Осипова?

----------


## inborz

> А такое было?Вложение 6209571


 было. Внутренний двор дома Фальцфейна

----------


## КАКАО

Может на Канатной?

----------


## Jorjic

Все ответы мимо.
Тогда я расскажу при каких обстоятельствах сделано это фото.
Я был недавно на некоем мероприятии, происходившем на пленэре, а не в помещении. Вертя головой в разные стороны, обнаружил объект могущий стать объектом для загадки. Долго прицеливался камерой, чтобы в объектив не попали явные подсказки, которых было достаточно.

----------


## Пушкин

Не могу приблизить, может Бунина?

----------


## Jorjic

Нет, не Бунина. Да там, вроде, и никаких мероприятий заметного масштаба в последнее время не было.

----------


## Пушкин

> Нет, не Бунина. Да там, вроде, и никаких мероприятий заметного масштаба в последнее время не было.


  Эх всё равно приблизить не могу -504 Gateway Time-out

----------


## Jorjic

> Эх всё равно приблизить не могу -504 Gateway Time-out


 А что именно Вы хотите приблизить?

----------


## Artemisia

возле Горсовета? (р-н Думской, Ланжероновской)

----------


## Jorjic

> возле Горсовета? (р-н Думской, Ланжероновской)


 Да. Так уж скажите, что это за здание.

----------


## Maksy

Здание ЧМП? там ещё вроде антена на верху

----------


## Jorjic

> Здание ЧМП? там ещё вроде антена на верху


 Да, оно самое. Снято из дворика Литмузея 1 апреля.

----------


## Jorjic

Справедливости ради хочу сказать, что первым отгадал *Trs*. Но написал мне в репу, желая, видимо, продлить интригу. Спасибо!

----------


## Artemisia

> Да, оно самое. Снято из дворика Литмузея 1 апреля.


 Спасибо за плюсик))) По Вашему намеку я поняла, что Вы были в районе Литмузея и там фотографировали)))

----------


## Пушкин

> А что именно Вы хотите приблизить?


 фото, у меня не открывается...

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, оно самое. Снято из дворика Литмузея 1 апреля.


  Ну купили)))))

----------


## Trs

> Справедливости ради хочу сказать, что первым отгадал *Trs*. Но написал мне в репу, желая, видимо, продлить интригу. Спасибо!


 Я его видел с этой стороны от улицы Юрия Олеши, так что вид вполне знаком. А вот то, что никто его не узнал — удивило.

----------


## SaMoVar



----------


## mlch

> 


 Краян.
Если я правильно помню - ступени проходной.

----------


## феерический

Нет. Это подземный переход возле Красного Креста.

----------


## SaMoVar

Правильно - подземный переход на Красном кресте. Trs тоже правильно в личку ответил.

----------


## феерический

А где у нас такое?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Предложу банальный ответ - институт Филатова или медин.

----------


## феерический

Действительно, слишком банально) Но нет. Всё намного инетреснее.

----------


## Maksy

Лифт на пляже Дельфин?

----------


## Viktoz

Филармония

----------


## феерический

Филармония - нет, вообще не тот район. Лифт нет, но теплее.

----------


## Antique

Театр Музкомедии?

----------


## феерический

Нет.

----------


## Пушкин

Санаторий "Чкалова"?

----------


## феерический

Нет, но направление верное.

----------


## Antique

Санаторий Магнолия, туннель?

----------


## FIGOWA

> Санаторий Магнолия, туннель?


 уже упоминали, правда лифтом назвали...

----------


## Antique

Гостиница Юность?

----------


## феерический

Не-не, Юность это в другую сторону.

----------


## Lively

Неужто Шампанский завод?  :smileflag:

----------


## Milkaway

... подозреваю корпус биофака на Фр.бульваре ... такая себе аллегория клетки под микроскопом))) ...

----------


## Пушкин

Может где то в сан. Аркадия?

----------


## FIGOWA

> ... подозреваю корпус биофака на Фр.бульваре ... такая себе аллегория клетки под микроскопом))) ...


 ну тогда это может быть и клиника Филатова...

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> ну тогда это может быть и клиника Филатова...


 Я уже предлагал вариант - "клиника Филатова", но нет.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Санаторий "Белая Акация"?

----------


## феерический

> Санаторий "Белая Акация"?


 Белая Акация - это верный ответ, но где именно там такой узор? Ответ не сложный, это не то чтобы в переходе между корпусами или еще в каких-то закоулках.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Белая Акация - это верный ответ, но где именно там такой узор? Ответ не сложный, это не то чтобы в переходе между корпусами или еще в каких-то закоулках.


 Может фойе или столовая, регистратура, ой простите, сейчас это называется модным словом "ресепшэн". Или медпункт санатория?

----------


## феерический

Нет, это было бы слишком сложно. Какой смысл давать загадку, ответ на которую могут знать лишь те, кто бывал внутри. Это против правил темы. Всё снаружи. всё можно увидеть, потрогать, сфотографировать.

----------


## Viktoz

Дворец спорта, или  космо, где-то видел такое в общественном месте, но как оказалось - провал в памяти

----------


## КАКАО

Может при входе, в арке-беседке?

----------


## феерический

> Может при входе, в арке-беседке?


 Именно! Арка-беседка прямо напротив входа, фасадная конструкция прямо на бульваре. Когда-то обладала красивым витражным куполом, сейчас его заменили белым пластиковым каркасом. Но на полу такой рисунок остался.

----------


## Lively

:Off Topic:  Помнится, когда-то там был пионерский лагерь. Потом - санаторий-профилакторий ОдКЖД...

----------


## Namidiol

Сегодня прогуливаясь заметила такую лепку. Где же я могла ее увидеть?



Прошу извинения за качество фото, под рукой был только телефон

----------


## Jorjic

> Сегодня прогуливаясь заметила такую лепку. Где же я могла ее увидеть?


 На Кузнечной (ДК глухонемых)?

----------


## Namidiol

> На Кузнечной (ДК глухонемых)?


 Правильно.
Кузнечная 48

----------


## Torry Kratch

Продолжу про лепку с кумачовыми знамёнами.

----------


## Пушкин

пер. Юрия Олеши?

----------


## Torry Kratch

Да! Вас не удивишь!

А исторических подробностей не имеете рассказать?

----------


## Пушкин

> Да! Вас не удивишь!
> 
> А исторических подробностей не имеете рассказать?


  Скорее всего дом реконструировался после войны. Там где то ещё есть советская атрибутика...

----------


## Milkaway

> Да! Вас не удивишь!
> 
> А исторических подробностей не имеете рассказать?


 ... а я Вас таки разочарую))) ... к советской символике это не имеет никакого отношения - это дом Чарторыйского, в 1857 - 1859 его перерестроили для армейского корпуса - арх. Даллаква - поэтому и симвлоика военная ...

----------


## Torry Kratch

> ... а я Вас таки разочарую))) ... к советской символике это не имеет никакого отношения - это дом Чарторыйского, в 1857 - 1859 его перерестроили для армейского корпуса - арх. Даллаква - поэтому и симвлоика военная ...


 Выглядит как-то на годы 20-е (гипсово-аляповато). И впечатление, что одна арка украшена по мотивам другой.


Вот подобные сюжеты в более "вычерченном" варианте

----------


## Milkaway

... Напоминаю, что формат темы -  загадки  и ответы на них - не предусматривает дискуссий и обсуждений ...

----------


## vieanna

> ... Напоминаю, что формат темы -  загадки  и ответы на них - не предусматривает дискуссий и обсуждений ...


 и все же.. Этот дом на Олеши когда-то меня поразил. В начале 90-х я хотела купить комнату в коммуне и начать жить самостоятельно. В этом доме продавалась чудесная комната, с видом на пароходство, даже с крошечной кухонькой. Парадная посредине, и коммунальный коридор был на все крыло - довольно длинный, комната была последней. Полюбовавшись видом и кухней, я спросила про туалет. Ах, да-да,- сказал риэлтор и повел меня в обратный путь. Мы прошли весь коридор, вышли в парадную, пересекли ее... и позвонили в квартиру напротив. Предлагалось пользоваться удобствами у соседей, в такой же огромной коммуне. Очевидно, до несчастья квартира была на весь этаж.

----------


## Пушкин

> ... а я Вас таки разочарую))) ... к советской символике это не имеет никакого отношения - это дом Чарторыйского, в 1857 - 1859 его перерестроили для армейского корпуса - арх. Даллаква - поэтому и симвлоика военная ...


  Спасибо, а мне казалось что это Черноморский Торговый Флот, наверно якоря и штурвал всё попутали...))) да и плюсик за отгадку я так и не получил)))

----------


## Torry Kratch

> Спасибо, а мне казалось что это Черноморский Торговый Флот, наверно якоря и штурвал всё попутали...))) да и плюсик за отгадку я так и не получил)))


 Ответ был верный (пер. (улица?) Ю. Олеши), но первые две фотографии по правую руку если идти от дома Трапани, а следующие три --- по левую. Здания разные, а лепки имеют общий мотив. Истории обоих зданий мне интересно узнать, особенно здания ЧТФ (пусть это будет в соседней теме).

Плюсик Вам поставить --- нет возможности технически (форум не разрешает Вам много плюсиков), но при первой же возможности за мной не заржавеет.

----------


## Пушкин

> Ответ был верный (пер. (улица?) Ю. Олеши), но первые две фотографии по правую руку если идти от дома Трапани, а следующие три --- по левую. Здания разные, а лепки имеют общий мотив. Истории обоих зданий мне интересно узнать, особенно здания ЧТФ (пусть это будет в соседней теме).
> 
> Плюсик Вам поставить --- нет возможности технически (форум не разрешает Вам много плюсиков), но при первой же возможности за мной не заржавеет.


  Я и имел ввиду соседние здания написав "-там где то ещё..." :smileflag:

----------


## Namidiol

> Назовите место жительства этих "Меркуриев".


 В продолжения к "меркуриям" - где живет этот?

----------


## Namidiol

как-то тихо (((((((((

----------


## Artemisia

Успенская?

----------


## Namidiol

> Успенская?


 Нет

----------


## Milkaway

... Преображенская угол Софиевской ...

----------


## Namidiol

> ... Преображенская угол Софиевской ...


 Не там

----------


## Kamin

ул. Нежинская?

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Нежинская?


 Нет, далековато.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Греческая?

----------


## Namidiol

Подсказка - там таких "меркуриев" восемь, одного правда не видно, а рядом с ними такой мужчина

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Греческая?


 Теплее, но еще холодно

----------


## Kamin

ул. Екатерининская?

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Екатерининская?


 Еще ближе

----------


## Kamin

ул. Ланжероновская?

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Ланжероновская?


 Сейчас холоднее))))

----------


## Kamin

Екатерининская площадь?

----------


## Namidiol

> Екатерининская площадь?


 Холоднее

----------


## Joozy

Сейчас окажется что это где-то на Осипова или на Польской, потом окажется что я их 100 раз видел но конечно не запомнил где и кто есть)

----------


## Trs

Ришельевскя, 68?

----------


## Namidiol

> где-то на Осипова или на Польской


 


> Ришельевскя, 68?


 Это уже ближе

----------


## Joozy

> Это уже ближе


 ну так дом не назову сходу, гадать пальцем в небо не буду)

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Жуковского / Польская?

----------


## Trs

Б. Арнаутская, 55?

----------


## Namidiol

> Жуковского / Польская?


 


> Б. Арнаутская, 55?


 Нет

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Та же Жуковского, но Ришельевская? ))
"Кардинал" или рядом

----------


## Namidiol

> Та же Жуковского, но Ришельевская? ))
> "Кардинал" или рядом


 Ни Жуковского, ни Ришельевская
Но рядом с одной из них

----------


## Kamin

ул. Пушкинская?

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Пушкинская?


 Улица угадана.
Осталось угадать номер дома

----------


## Joozy

уж не 26-й ли номер?)

----------


## VHana

может угол Троицкой?

----------


## VHana

Пушкинская 77

----------


## Namidiol

> Пушкинская 77


 Правильно

----------


## Kamin

Предлагаю следующую загадку - где у нас такой господин?  :smileflag:

----------


## Namidiol

> Предлагаю следующую загадку - где у нас такой господин?


 Пальцем в небо - Спиридоновская

----------


## Larki

Может р-н Маразлиевской?

----------


## Milkaway

Ришельевская...

----------


## феерический

Софиевская?

----------


## Kamin

Всё названное даже не тепло! Спиридоновская - самое близкое!  :smileflag:  Здание ну очень известное!  :smileflag:

----------


## 3 D

может Новосельского, где-то возле Кирхе

----------


## Kamin

Очень далеко.  :smileflag:

----------


## VHana

Старопортофранковская

----------


## inborz

Нежинская, 30?

----------


## AG-ents

Здание кафе Вечерка на Пушкинской, вроде номер 59 ?

----------


## Kamin

Всё названное не верно. Немного увеличу снимок. (Мы ВСЕ это здание знаем, а вот этот элемент я увидел только на днях!)

----------


## Antique

> Всё названное не верно. Немного увеличу снимок. (Мы ВСЕ это здание знаем, а вот этот элемент я увидел только на днях!)


 В какой-то из статей доступных в сети Интернет писали, что это барельефный портрет самого архитектора, но я даже не знаю... Шапка странная. Архитектор известный, но есть ли фотография, чтобы можно было сравнить - тот ещё вопрос.

----------


## Kamin

Я тоже подумал что это портрет человека имеющего отношение к этому зданию.

----------


## Trs

Странно, что от этого человека не осталось ни одного снимка. Вроде столь известная персона должна была быть где-то запечатлена. А статью и я читал, она много где скопирована.

----------


## VHana

Преображенская ? Пассаж?

----------


## Kamin

Точный ответ! Расположен под балконом над входом со стороны ул. Преображенской!  (И всего один на все здание, я во всяком случае больше не нашел)  :smileflag:

----------


## inborz

потрясающе!

----------


## феерический

Где у нас в городе живёт это лицо?

(Миша, ты знаешь ответ на этот вопрос, ты видел фото у меня в инстраграме, так что, увы, ты в отгадости не участвуешь  :smileflag:  )

----------


## КАКАО

Лицо лежит на земле или это обман зрения

----------


## феерический

Да, я решил оставить маленькую подсказку)

----------


## КАКАО

Это в санатории*

----------


## феерический

Нет, это к санаториям отношения не имеет.

----------


## Namidiol

> Где у нас в городе живёт это лицо?


 Искать в парках?

----------


## феерический

Как вариант.

----------


## VHana

может около Дворца спорта?

----------


## феерический

Теплее. Но мне нужны точные координаты, а лучше даже фото с самим объектом. Считайте это таким себе квестом.

----------


## Milkaway

... подозреваю дендропарк напротив Дворца спорта - где-нибудь около остатков детской крепости ...

----------


## феерический

Нет, крепость там не при чем. Это не имеет отношения к детским площадкам.

----------


## VHana

может часть фонтана какого-то?

----------


## феерический

Нет, к воде это тоже не имеет отношения.

----------


## Milkaway

... а может это часть  скульптурной композиции  возле ,,Олимпийца,, ...

----------


## феерический

Нет, это не имеет отношения к скульптурам возле Олимпийца.

----------


## Namidiol

Давайте отдалимся от Дворца Спорта - парк Шевченко?

----------


## феерический

Нет, холодно.

----------


## Namidiol

Может сквер, например, Героев-летчиков?

----------


## NoDVa777

Это в Аркадии. там где убитая лестница?

----------


## феерический

Оба варианта не верны. Хорошо. Это в в самом парке Победы, но где именно? Этот объект стоит того чтобы его нашли и сфотографировались с ним. Это фото и будет правильным ответом.

----------


## slimka21

За бывшим кинотеатром со стороны пр-та Шевченко есть в зарослях полулежащая русалка. Надо перерыть свои гигабайты чтобы найти фото с ней

----------


## феерический

Есть такая русалка, но это не ее лицо, как вы могли подумать?  :smileflag:  Она милее. И белого цвета.

----------


## slimka21

ок, тогда буду двигаться в сторону 10 Апреля, там много неопознанных (для меня) мелких бетонных деталей

----------


## феерический

А вдруг кто опередит?  :smileflag:  Поспешите - у вас мало времени!

----------


## AG-ents

Горка, там где когда-то стояла ракета ?

----------


## феерический

Нет, я уже писал, что детская площадка, крепость и весь тот район - холодно

----------


## AG-ents

Ну тогда вторая аллея со стороны проспекта Шевченко примерно напротив въезда в санаторий Украина. Там раньше что-то типа квадратного закутка было со скамеечками, но со временем пришло в запустение ...

----------


## феерический

Фото, друг мой, найдите это место и сделайте фото - это и будет правильным ответом)

----------


## AG-ents

> Фото, друг мой, найдите это место и сделайте фото - это и будет правильным ответом)


 А нафига ? Думаете, мне больше заняться нечем ?

----------


## феерический

Сейчас найти это место не просто. Оно потеряло первоначальный облик и опознать можно не сразу.

----------


## Scarlett

Четвертое озеро, район подачи воды в озеро. Фото, конечно, не сделаю, т.к. работа-дети, поехать некогда.

----------


## феерический

Нет, это в противоположной стороне. В районе подачи воды нет никаких особых статуй.

----------


## Milkaway

... это место, кажется, возле большого моста по главной аллее - там, если смотреть в сторону Дворца спорта, слева есть горка с валунами и камнями ... вроде там ...

----------


## феерический

Бьете в верный квадрат, но это лицо не относится к альпийской горке и гроту)

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Где у нас в городе живёт это лицо?
> 
> (Миша, ты знаешь ответ на этот вопрос, ты видел фото у меня в инстраграме, так что, увы, ты в отгадости не участвуешь  )


 Димон, ну конечно видел. Храню молчание пока не отгадаем!  :smileflag:

----------


## 3 D

Вот так задача) ну очень интересно где же? Вот когда буду в тех местах, так точно гляну своими глазами. Но конечно же с помощью того кто отгадает!

----------


## Ranke

> Где у нас в городе живёт это лицо?
> 
> (Миша, ты знаешь ответ на этот вопрос, ты видел фото у меня в инстраграме, так что, увы, ты в отгадости не участвуешь  )


 Фотографировал скульптуру еще когда она была цела и имела вертикальное положение. Парк Победы. Привязка соответствует действительности. Масштабируем карту.

 2009

----------


## Namidiol

Раз загадка отгадана.
Загадаю новую -

----------


## Ranke

> Раз загадка отгадана.
> Загадаю новую -


 Проспект Гагарина, 13 (элемент фасада со стороны проспекта Шевченко).

----------


## Namidiol

> Проспект Гагарина, 13 (элемент фасада со стороны проспекта Шевченко).


 Правильно

----------


## Namidiol

Еще один человечек, похожий на Меркурия)))
Где живет?

----------


## shmidt-ua

Комсомольская - 1905 года

----------


## Ranke

Резерв после загадки про человечка похожего на Меркурия

----------


## Namidiol

> Комсомольская - 1905 года


 Холодно

----------


## Milkaway

... пер. Маяковского угол Гоголя ...

----------


## Kamin

ул. Нежинская?

----------


## [email protected]

> Резерв после загадки про человечка похожего на Меркурия


 Эта черепашка в парке Победы)

----------


## Namidiol

> ... пер. Маяковского угол Гоголя ...


 


> ул. Нежинская?


 Далеко

----------


## Namidiol

> Еще один человечек, похожий на Меркурия)))
> Где живет?


 Учитывая активность отгадывания загадки, даю на нее ответ.

 Пантелеймоновская, 34

Фото здания

----------


## Ranke

> Учитывая активность отгадывания загадки, даю на нее ответ.


  Спасибо, Namidiol! 

Укажите, пожалуйста, точную прописку этой черепашки.

----------


## Artemisia

> Эта черепашка в парке Победы)


 Это неправильный ответ?

----------


## Ranke

> Это неправильный ответ?


 Фальшстарт.  Ответ не рассматривается.

Внимательно читаем вопрос - 
Укажите, пожалуйста, точную прописку этой черепашки.

----------


## Artemisia

> Фальшстарт.  Ответ не рассматривается.
> 
> Внимательно читаем вопрос - 
> Укажите, пожалуйста, точную прописку этой черепашки.


 Зачем такая строгость? Ведь это все равно правильный ответ, и "плюсик" заслуженный.

http://www.odessapost.com/samyiy-malenkiy-pamyatnik-odessyi-nahoditsya-v-parke-pobedyi/

"Кто-то решил увековечить обычную болотную черепаху, которая в изобилии населяет пруды парка Победы вместе с утками и лебедями, и приварил бронзовую фигурку к крышке канализационного люка."

----------


## Ranke

> Зачем такая строгость? Ведь это все равно правильный ответ, и "плюсик" заслуженный.
> 
> http://www.odessapost.com/samyiy-malenkiy-pamyatnik-odessyi-nahoditsya-v-parke-pobedyi/
> 
> "Кто-то решил увековечить обычную болотную черепаху, которая в изобилии населяет пруды парка Победы вместе с утками и лебедями, и приварил бронзовую фигурку к крышке канализационного люка."


 Artemisia, в своих загадках формулирую вопросы с разной точностью.
И прошу следовать этому в своих ответах. Назовите, где находится этот люк в парке Победы и будем считать плюсик за Вами.

P.S. В следующей загадке нужно будет назвать просто название улицы.

----------


## Artemisia

Хорошо, я не спорю.
Просто, я считаю, что *[email protected]* заслужила "плюсик", т.к. по малюсенькой картинке отгадала Вашу загадку.
Можно было обратить внимание на ее ответ (хоть и раньше времени написанный), а после этого уточнить задание.

----------


## Ranke

> Хорошо, я не спорю.
> Просто, я считаю, что *[email protected]* заслужила "плюсик", т.к. по малюсенькой картинке отгадала Вашу загадку.
> Можно было обратить внимание на ее ответ (хоть и раньше времени написанный), а после этого уточнить задание.


 Конечно она заслуживает! Выстрел снайперский в яблочко. Но загадки не было. Был резерв на нее. 
Жду от Вас ответа.

----------


## [email protected]

> Конечно она заслуживает! Выстрел снайперский в яблочко. Но загадки не было. Был резерв на нее. 
> Жду от Вас ответа.


 Извините, я про резервы в данной теме была не в курсе)

----------


## Ranke

> Извините, я про резервы в данной теме была не в курсе)


 Бывает и такое.  [email protected], расскажите, пожалуйста, как (?) Вы смогли увидеть в таком квадратике черепашку? И где она в парке приварилась в конце концов?

----------


## [email protected]

> Бывает и такое.  [email protected], расскажите, пожалуйста, как (?) Вы смогли увидеть в таком квадратике черепашку? И где она в парке приварилась в конце концов?


 Не могу сказать точное расположение, но узнала картинку, т.к. недавно мне попадалась фотография этой черепашки.

----------


## феерический

Возможно, это в стороне 10 апреля, где прокат машинок, катание на пони итд.

----------


## Ranke

> Возможно, это в стороне 10 апреля, где прокат машинок, катание на пони итд.


 Люк, на котором приварена черепашка, расположен у питьевого фонтанчика.
Крайнего к площади 10-го апреля.

Митя, она Вам сейчас аплодирует  :smileflag: 

Это здесь >>>

----------


## феерический

Спасибо, жму черепашке все лапки!  :smileflag:

----------


## [email protected]

> Спасибо, жму черепашке все лапки!


 Её надо погладить. Обычно это делают для того, чтобы сбылось желание.  :smileflag:

----------


## Ranke

В середине прошлого века одесская киностудия снимает картину.
После выхода ее на экран страны одна из новых улиц нашего города получает название по фильму.  

 04.2013

Что это за улица и о какой картине идет речь?

----------


## [email protected]

> В середине прошлого века одесская киностудия снимает картину.
> После выхода ее на экран страны одна из новых улиц нашего города получает название по фильму.  
> 
>  04.2013
> 
> Что это за улица и о какой картине идет речь?


  Может Заречная? ("Весна на Заречной улице")

----------


## Ranke

> Может Заречная? ("Весна на Заречной улице")


 *Браво, [email protected]!!!*

Съемки проводили в 1956 году. А в 1959 такая улица уже значилась на 9 станции Большого Фонтана.
Это здесь.

 
Источник: Русская идеонимия «Весна на Заречной улице», К.В. Першина, 2008

----------


## Joozy

> Спасибо, жму черепашке все лапки!


 Ага,я так не играю,я написал примерное месторасположение в репу)

----------


## Ranke

Где (улица, дом) это здание расположено и что в нем?

----------


## Namidiol

> Где (улица, дом) это здание расположено и что в нем?


 Похожие девушки есть на Гаванной, 10

----------


## Ranke

> Похожие девушки есть на Гаванной, 10


 Дом 10А, но не по Гаванной.

----------


## КАКАО

Может Старопортофранковская

----------


## Ranke

> Может Старопортофранковская


 Нет, не она. Там в доме очень много народу.

----------


## Namidiol

Дубль Гис пишет - Здание по ул. Армейская, 10а, памятник архитектуры
Хотя не помню я там такого здания

----------


## КАКАО

Кажется какое то учебное заведение ) Вроде видела недавно в центре, а вот где ( Екатериненская,,,)

----------


## Ranke

> Дубль Гис пишет - Здание по ул. Армейская, 10а, памятник архитектуры
> Хотя не помню я там такого здания


  Не оно. Да и люди в нашем случае совсем другие. Не военные  :smileflag: 



> Кажется какое то учебное заведение ) Вроде видела недавно в центре, а вот где ( Екатериненская,,,)


 Не Екатерининская.

----------


## Namidiol

Пальцем в небо - Тираспольская

----------


## AG-ents

> Фотографировал скульптуру еще когда она была цела и имела вертикальное положение. Парк Победы. Привязка соответствует действительности. Масштабируем карту.
> 
>  2009


 А теперь сравниваем с тем, что я сказал 05 июня !  



> Ну тогда вторая аллея со стороны проспекта Шевченко примерно напротив въезда в санаторий Украина. Там раньше что-то типа квадратного закутка было со скамеечками, но со временем пришло в запустение ...


 100 % верный ответ !  
Жду бурю плюсиков !!!   :smileflag:

----------


## КАКАО

Мечникова *)

----------


## Ranke

Палец, к сожалению, мал, а небо слишком велико.
Не Тираспольская и не  Княжеская.

----------


## Namidiol

Тогда, попробуем определить  район.
Центр? Район между улицами Пастера- Старопортофранковская -Преображенская?

----------


## Ranke

> Тогда, попробуем определить  район.
> Центр? Район между улицами Пастера- Старопортофранковская -Преображенская?


 Думайте! Вам не нужна подсказка.

----------


## Namidiol

Каретный переулок?

----------


## Artemisia

Новосельского?

----------


## Ranke

> Каретный переулок?


 


> Новосельского?


 Это все темно и холодно.
А у нас тепло и солнечно

----------


## Antique

О, я знаю где-это  :smileflag:  Но не скажу, так-как это слишком просто для меня. Помню тоже снимал с этого подиума.

----------


## феерический

А это, часом, не Пионерская, Варламова, или как там сейчас? Напротив Юр.Академии?

----------


## Ranke

> А это, часом, не Пионерская, Варламова, или как там сейчас? Напротив Юр.Академии?


 Нет. Не Пионерская, не Варламова, не Кленовая и не Каштановая, а ...

----------


## Artemisia

Солнечная 10 А (детский сад-ясли №111)

----------


## Artemisia

> Это все темно и холодно.
> А у нас тепло и солнечно


 Намек поняли))) Я час искала детский сад двухэтажный, но думала, что в центре...

----------


## Ranke

> Намек поняли))) Я час искала детский сад двухэтажный, но думала, что в центре...


 *Умничка!*

адрес: улица Солнечная, 10А
Одеський дошкільний навчальний заклад “Ясла-садок” №111 компенсуючого типу Одеської міської ради Одеської області.

----------


## Antique

В 1970-х годах в этом районе старинные дачи сносили десятками.

----------


## Ranke

*Что и где?*

----------


## феерический

Где живут эти малыши?

----------


## Antique

> Где живут эти малыши?


 Года два назад была тут такая загадка. Artemisia или Namidiol загадывала  :smileflag:

----------


## феерический

Ээээ... И какой был тогда правильный ответ?

----------


## Namidiol

> Года два назад была тут такая загадка. Artemisia или Namidiol загадывала


 Что-то я не помню, чтобы я их загадывала.
Хотя...

----------


## Namidiol

> *Что и где?*


 Похоже на какой-то лагерь

----------


## Namidiol

> На фасаде какого здания в Одессе такие ангелочки?
> 
> 
> Вложение 2924141


 А вот и они

переулок Катаева 7

----------


## Artemisia

Я тоже помню эту загадку от  *Kshisya* (активно участвовала в отгадывании  :smileflag: ).
В прошлый раз *Antique* отгадал

----------


## Antique

> Я тоже помню эту загадку от  *Kshisya* (активно участвовала в отгадывании ).
> В прошлый раз *Antique* отгадал


 Точно! Я вот помню, что девушка загадывала )

----------


## Ranke

> Точно! Я вот помню, что девушка загадывала )


 Я бы еще отметил yakhve, osip, Klara-Lara, ВЕСЫ и Lively

Так что девушки - наше всё  :smileflag: 

По №53 есть идеи или идем на подсказку?

----------


## феерический

Моё море, бассейны итд? Фонтанская дорога.

----------


## Joozy

> Моё море, бассейны итд? Фонтанская дорога.


 не очень похоже ибо Моё море - новая контора относительно и вывеска свежая, а тут буквы прям 100% из СССР еще, скорее лагерь или санаторий недалеко от моря

----------


## Ranke

> Моё море, бассейны итд? Фонтанская дорога.


 


> не очень похоже ибо Моё море - новая контора относительно и вывеска свежая, а тут буквы прям 100% из СССР еще, скорее лагерь или санаторий недалеко от моря


 Ап!

----------


## феерический

Какой-то кардиоцентр, лечебное заведение, что-то в том же духе?

----------


## Ranke

> Какой-то кардиоцентр, лечебное заведение, что-то в том же духе?


 Это будет в следующей загадке. А пока все мимо.

Место известно всем. Может просто не подходили поближе. Не СССР.

----------


## Namidiol

Это арка?
Где-то на аллее парка

----------


## Artemisia

учебно-тренировочная база "Скалодром"? (трасса здоровья, возле Биостанции ОНУ)

----------


## феерический

Да, там есть какая-то белая арка...

----------


## Ranke

> учебно-тренировочная база "Скалодром"? (трасса здоровья, возле Биостанции ОНУ)


 *Это абсолютно правильный ответ!*



Мемориальная ротонда памяти погибшим альпинистам на  УТБ «Скалодром».

----------


## Ranke

Не центр. ЛУ. Гугл-мобиль след свой оставил.


 Где?

----------


## Namidiol

> Не центр. ЛУ. Гугл-мобиль след свой оставил.
> 
> 
>  Где?


 Поселок Котовкого?

----------


## Artemisia

Черемушки?

----------


## Antique

Посёлок Таирова?

----------


## феерический

Или таки Слободка. Что тоже может быть.

----------


## time2000

похоже что всё-таки Посёлок котовского

----------


## Ranke

> Поселок Котовкого?


 


> Черемушки?


 


> Посёлок Таирова?


 феерический пока ближе всех

----------


## Namidiol

Молдванка?

----------


## феерический

Гор.Больница?

----------


## Antique

Может Онкологический диспансер на Неждановой, 32?

----------


## Ranke

> Гор.Больница?


 


> Может Онкологический диспансер на неждановой, 32?


 Нет, это не на здании Онкологического диспансера, не больница №11, не психушка и не тубики.
Это в стороне и пострашнее

----------


## Antique

> Нет, это не на здании Онкологического диспансера, не больница №11, не психушка и не тубики.
> Это в стороне и пострашнее


 А, вот оно что. Тогда химическая, 5/1. Центр борьбы со СПИДом. Нашёл при помощи панорам Гугл и дубльГис. Необычное место для такого здания, интересно эта лаборатория ещё в советского времени не меняла специализацию?

----------


## Ranke

> А, вот оно что. Тогда химическая, 5/1. Центр борьбы со СПИДом. Нашёл при помощи панорам Гугл и дубльГис. Необычное место для такого здания, интересно эта лаборатория ещё в советского времени не меняла специализацию?


 *Правильно!*

 

Это здесь >>>

----------


## Ranke

Историческая личность.
На фотографии памятник в одном из районных центрах нашей области.
В Одессе есть улица его имени. 

 установлен в 1980 г.

О ком идет речь?
Назовите как можно больше предыдущих названий улицы, которая сейчас носит его имя.

----------


## Буджак

П. И. Нищинский?

----------


## Ranke

> П. И. Нищинский?


 *Правильно!*
А названия улиц за Вас, Буджак, напишет кто?

Пётр Иванович Нищинский (1832-1896) – известный украинский композитор и поэт-переводчик.

В Одессе улица Композитора Нищинского с 20.09.1991года. На карте.
Предыдущие названия: Водяной пер. >>> Новая ул. >>> Ново-Институтская ул. >>> Штиглица ул. >>> Ворошилова ул. >>> Целиноградская ул. >>> Ворошилова ул.

пгт Ананьев Одесской области
 фото talbo70

----------


## Ranke

Где у нас Посейдон фестивалит и кто ему в этом помогает?

----------


## Artemisia

> Где у нас Посейдон фестивалит и кто ему в этом помогает?


 Если не ошибаюсь, то на здании санатория Чкалова (бассейн бывший, наверно). Дельфины ему "помогают" (а, может, и не дельфины  :smileflag: )
Здание ближе к остановке "гостиница Юность", там через решетку проход был, можно было к морю ходить.

----------


## КАКАО

А может морские коньки

----------


## Ranke

> Если не ошибаюсь, то на здании санатория Чкалова (бассейн бывший, наверно). Дельфины ему "помогают" (а, может, и не дельфины )
> Здание ближе к остановке "гостиница Юность", там через решетку проход был, можно было к морю ходить.


 *Умница!*

Территория санатория им. В.П.Чкалова. Французский бульвар 85д.
Это здесь >>>

----------


## Ranke

Какое здание построил этот талантливый организатор банкир?

----------


## Artemisia

Если это то здание, что сзади просматривается, то мне напоминает здание на Проспекте Шевченко.

----------


## Artemisia

Например то, которое напротив Политеха

----------


## Ranke

> Например то, которое напротив Политеха


 Политех большой 
Конкретизируйте. Просто укажите улицу и номер.

----------


## Kamin

проспект Шевченко № 4а (сейчас Финбанк)

----------


## Ranke

> проспект Шевченко № 4а (сейчас Финбанк)


 *Абсолютно точно, Kamin!*

Это здесь >>>

----------


## Ranke

Два года назад в загадке я спрашивал месторасположение этой мемориальной доски. Ответ мы определили - улица Краснослободская угол Известковый 1-й переулок. 




*В продолжение темы.
*Где у нас в городе находится эта мемориальная доска?
Ответ засчитаю только в формате: место, здание, улица, номер дома.
2gis вам в помощь.

Помните - неполным ответом вы помогаете другим участникам!

----------


## [email protected]

> Помните - неполным ответом вы помогаете другим участникам!


 Наверное я не очень понимаю смысл темы) Это конкурс с призами победителям?)

----------


## Namidiol

> Где у нас в городе находится эта мемориальная доска?


 
Прочитала что вывозили  со станции Сортировочная - 1-я Сортировочная 38/1

----------


## vieanna

> Прочитала что вывозили  со станции Сортировочная - 1-я Сортировочная 38/1


 от меня + Namidiol и Ranke - хорошая загадка, я начала писать ответ и вырубило свет((

----------


## Ranke

> Прочитала что вывозили  со станции Сортировочная - 1-я Сортировочная 38/1


 *Абсолютно верно, Namidiol!*
Здание вокзала. Это здесь >>>



Немного историии.

----------


## ВЕСЫ

> А, вот оно что. Тогда химическая, 5/1. Центр борьбы со СПИДом. Нашёл при помощи панорам Гугл и дубльГис. Необычное место для такого здания, интересно эта лаборатория ещё в советского времени не меняла специализацию?


  В советское время это была лечебница для больных проказой, лепрозорий.

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> *Абсолютно точно, Kamin!*
> 
> Это здесь >>>


 Насколько помню, здание строилось для политпросвета, а не банка...

----------


## Пушкин

:smileflag:

----------


## Namidiol

Малая Арнаутская?

----------


## Artemisia

Успенская?

----------


## Antique

> Вложение 6366912


 На том же здании есть и кариатиды ) Дальше пусть продолжают другие )))

----------


## Kshisya

Канатная?

----------


## Namidiol

Нежинская?

----------


## Пушкин

> На том же здании есть и кариатиды ) Дальше пусть продолжают другие )))


 На каком? ответьте в хотя бы в личку...)))

----------


## Пушкин

Друзья, не надо адреса, но давайте хоть перекрёстки улиц будем указывать...

----------


## Artemisia

Из вышеперечисленных улиц все неправильные?

----------


## Пушкин

> Из вышеперечисленных улиц все неправильные?


  Кое что правильно, но хотелось  что бы назвали хотя б квартал...)))

----------


## Namidiol

> Кое что правильно, но хотелось  что бы назвали хотя б квартал...)))


 с такими условиями будем пару лет разгадывать

если б знать какая улица верна, можно и номер дома продолжать искать

----------


## Пушкин

> с такими условиями будем пару лет разгадывать
> 
> если б знать какая улица верна, можно и номер дома продолжать искать


  Вы назвали две улицы - одна из них правильная, а уважаемый Антик дал существенную подсказку...)))

----------


## yakhve

Нежинская, 58

----------


## Пушкин

> Нежинская, 58


  О вот и победитель и даже точный адрес

----------


## Artemisia

> О вот и победитель и даже точный адрес


 Хотелось бы все здание увидеть. Как насчет фото?

----------


## Jorjic

> Хотелось бы все здание увидеть. Как насчет фото?


 Кариатиды весьма впечатляющего размера - вот они.

----------


## Jorjic

А это фото дома из Гугла

----------


## Пушкин

> Хотелось бы все здание увидеть. Как насчет фото?


 да зачем вам фото? "Одессу надо видеть, Одессу надо слышать, с Одессой надо лично говорить"... :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

Эта деталь меня удивила своей необычностью и еще тем, что я только сейчас обратил на нее внимание. Уверен, что есть более внимательные форумчане. Итак, адрес?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Греческая?

----------


## Jorjic

> ул. Греческая?


 Нет.

----------


## Kshisya

Преображенская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Преображенская?


 Нет.

----------


## Jorjic

Перебирать улицы - проблематично. Название не очень "на слуху".

----------


## Namidiol

> Перебирать улицы - проблематично. Название не очень "на слуху".


 Без перебора улиц не получится, для этого нужно точно знать улицу.

Спиридоновская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Без перебора улиц не получится, для этого нужно точно знать улицу.
> Спиридоновская?


 Нет.
Есть еще вариант - просто знать где это находится. Мне почему-то кажется, что *Kamin*, как и я, имеет возможность это видеть довольно часто. Хотя, конечно, могу и ошибаться.

----------


## Namidiol

Пушкинская?

----------


## vieanna

Честно говоря, сразу не вспомню. Понятно, что модерн, но улица не на слуху?... Кузнечная, Нежинская, - этот район? Или Ваша Елисаветинская?

----------


## Jorjic

> Честно говоря, сразу не вспомню. Понятно, что модерн, но улица не на слуху?... Кузнечная, Нежинская, - этот район? Или Ваша Елисаветинская?


 Ближе к моей.

----------


## Jorjic

> Пушкинская?


 Нет.

----------


## Trs

Сбивает с толку цвет здания. На Конной, 12, есть такое, но там дом выкрашен в бежевый цвет, а серый там — соседний. Больше нигде не припоминаю.

----------


## Jorjic

> Сбивает с толку цвет здания. На Конной, 12, есть такое, но там дом выкрашен в бежевый цвет, а серый там — соседний. Больше нигде не припоминаю.


 Правильно, Конная, 12. Что-то не могу "+" поставить, помогите.

----------


## Trs

Ну тогда и меня в загашнике тоже кое-что найдётся. По плюсу за ответ на каждый вопрос. Не обессудьте, но кое-что, присущее только этому зданию, пришлось убрать на первое время.
1. Где это?
2. Для чего был нужен объект в центре снимка?

----------


## Jorjic

> Ну тогда и меня в загашнике тоже кое-что найдётся. По плюсу за ответ на каждый вопрос. Не обессудьте, но кое-что, присущее только этому зданию, пришлось убрать на первое время.
> 1. Где это?
> 2. Для чего был нужен объект в центре снимка?


 Объект в центре снимка - скорее всего остатки растяжки контактной сети электротранспорта. А вот дом - никак. Знакомо до невозможности, а припомнить не могу.

----------


## Trs

Плюс за ответ на второй вопрос получен. Осталось определить где она висит.

----------


## Antique

> Эта деталь меня удивила своей необычностью


 А в чём необычность?

----------


## ВЕСЫ

> Правильно, Конная, 12. Что-то не могу "+" поставить, помогите.


 А какая дверь красивая в стиле модерн!

----------


## vieanna

я была в этом доме - поразилась сохранности парадной, и квартиры, в которой побывала..

----------


## Namidiol

> Ну тогда и меня в загашнике тоже кое-что найдётся. По плюсу за ответ на каждый вопрос. Не обессудьте, но кое-что, присущее только этому зданию, пришлось убрать на первое время.
> 1. Где это?
> 2. Для чего был нужен объект в центре снимка?


 Жуковского?

----------


## Jorjic

> А в чём необычность?


 Ну, вроде я больше таких не встречал.

----------


## Antique

> Ну, вроде я больше таких не встречал.


 Лавровые гирлянды и венки часто использовались для украшения зданий в 1900 - 1910-е годы, но эта наверное самая большая.

----------


## AG-ents

> Ну тогда и меня в загашнике тоже кое-что найдётся. По плюсу за ответ на каждый вопрос. Не обессудьте, но кое-что, присущее только этому зданию, пришлось убрать на первое время.
> 1. Где это?
> 2. Для чего был нужен объект в центре снимка?


 Бывший Гидромет

----------


## Trs

Понятия не имею о том, что вы написали. Конкретизируйте, я же не знаю где был Гидромет.

Не Жуковского.

----------


## inborz

> Бывший Гидромет


 держать вывеску, чтоб не упала от их прогнозов?

----------


## Jorjic

> А какая дверь красивая в стиле модерн!


 Там и в парадной внутри дверь тоже сохранилась.

----------


## Antique

> Там и в парадной внутри дверь тоже сохранилась.


 Двери квартир тоже интересные, но часть дверей уже утрачена.

----------


## Namidiol

Trs пропал.
Не понятно, это здание находится там где сейчас троллейбус есть или там где раньше он ходил?

В качестве варианта ответа напишу - Ришельевская

----------


## Trs

Никуда я не пропал. Загадку не отгадывают, вот и я не пишу. Не Ришельевская. 

*Троллейбус по этой улице уже не ходит.* Вот вам очень явная подсказка.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Дерибасовская?

----------


## Trs

Увы, нет. Растяжка привлекла моё внимание поскольку мне казалось, что там их уж точно остаться не должно было. Но одна, вторая, третья... Как будто троллейбус там закрыли совсем недавно после долгих лет службы, наспех, снимая контактную сеть в большой спешке. А закрыли ведь его давно, да и работал он там не так долго.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Новосельского?

----------


## Viktoz

> Увы, нет. Растяжка привлекла моё внимание поскольку мне казалось, что там их уж точно остаться не должно было. Но одна, вторая, третья... Как будто троллейбус там закрыли совсем недавно после долгих лет службы, наспех, снимая контактную сеть в большой спешке. А закрыли ведь его давно, да и работал он там не так долго.


  Смею предположить что это улица  Княжеская, там когда-то 2-й троллейбус ходил, там на многих домах растяжки остались. А дом на фото  №10.

----------


## Trs

*Viktoz*, верно.

----------


## Аглая

Добрый вечер
вот нашла вчера в сети такую фотку случайно 

не могу для себя понять что это за место или хотя бы улица 

может кто подскажет из знатаков 

на табличках написана НОВАЯ ТИПОГРАФИЯ Ю.ПОРОЗОВСКАГО 

и слева Отделение Одесской булочной и кондитерской ... далее неразборчего 

год 1917 - где находились эти объекты в это время? может у кого справочник есть

----------


## marvils

поселок котовского

----------


## Аглая

> поселок котовского


 Спасибо ... за реакцию

еще мнения по существу будут!  :smileflag:

----------


## marvils

Александровский проспект

----------


## Аглая

Спасибо 
почему изменили мнение?  :smileflag: 
и поделитесь пожалуйста - на чем всетаки основано Ваше предположение?

----------


## marvils

> Спасибо 
> почему изменили мнение? 
> и поделитесь пожалуйста - на чем всетаки основано Ваше предположение?


 пальцем в глобус))))
показалось

----------


## Аглая

я так понял - 1 предположение это пальцем в небо 
а 2 показалось  :smileflag: ) 
Спасибо! 

но думаю - на Александровском - было все покрасивше !  :smileflag: 

просьба далее аргументировать свои предположения 
и надеюсь разместила в правильном разделе данный Интересный, на мой взгляд, вопрос!

----------


## Аглая

вот табличка булочной 
может кто прочтет

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Добрый вечер
> вот нашла вчера в сети такую фотку случайно 
> 
> не могу для себя понять что это за место или хотя бы улица 
> 
> может кто подскажет из знатаков 
> 
> на табличках написана НОВАЯ ТИПОГРАФИЯ Ю.ПОРОЗОВСКАГО 
> 
> ...


 Что-то эта фотка зачастила на нашем форуме ...   :smileflag: 

https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=39478250#post39478250

----------


## Аглая

> Что-то эта фотка зачастила на нашем форуме ...  
> 
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=39478250#post39478250


 Спасибо!!  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Что-то эта фотка зачастила на нашем форуме ...  
> 
> https://forumodua.com/showthread.php?p=39478250#post39478250


 Возможно фотография пошла по социальным сетям, а оттуда редко ходят на форум. Хотя лучше бы наоборот, социальные сети обладают примитивной возможностью сетевой конференции.

----------


## SaMoVar

Тут вообще-то задают вопросы, ответ на который известен. Если надо определить фото - давайте в Одессу, которую нельзя потерять.

----------


## marvils

Все таки интересно-это где?

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Возможно фотография пошла по социальным сетям, а оттуда редко ходят на форум. Хотя лучше бы наоборот, социальные сети обладают примитивной возможностью сетевой конференции.


 Пользователи социальных сетей не пользуются Гуглом ?  Например "ТИПОГРАФИЯ Ю.ПОРОЗОВСКАГО" сразу выводит на наш форум !   :smileflag:

----------


## SeRжb)k.

А это хоть точно Одесса?

----------


## Viktoz

> А это хоть точно Одесса?


 Скорей всего нет.


Зы: Вот, нашел книгу переписи населения Одессы 1897 г. Может кому будет интересно.

----------


## VikZu

Давненько не заглядывал сюда. А вот недавно шел по улице мимо давно знакомого здания и вдруг кинулась в глаза какая-то несообразность. Присмотрелся и увидел у одной из кариатид явно семито-хамитский профиль... Кроме традиционного вопроса где это, -интересно было-бы почитать мнения знатоков о том каким образом, и когда был так изменен классический профиль.

Классическая кариатида.
 

Кариатида ближневосточная

----------


## Kamin

ул. Нежинская № 58

----------


## КАКАО

женщина-мечта строителя из Молдовы)

----------


## VikZu

Совершенно верно Kamin, получите +

----------


## AG-ents

После месячного отдыха обновляю тему !   :smileflag: 

Где такой симпатичный и хорошо сохранившийся столб ?

----------


## VHana

маразлиевская, рядом с Дворцом студентов

----------


## AG-ents

> маразлиевская


 Номер дома или ориентир ?

----------


## VHana

рядом с Дворцом студентов

----------


## AG-ents

> рядом с Дворцом студентов


 Верно, номер 36 !
А ведь прекрасно сохранился !!!   :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

Участок принадлежал Иоганну Гену, завод которого вроде бы снесли в этом месяце ради Евробаскета.

----------


## AG-ents

> Участок принадлежал Иоганну Гену, завод которого вроде бы снесли в этом месяце ради Евробаскета.


 Тогда не исключено, что такие столбы должны были бы и там находиться !

----------


## Парусник

_Недавно обнаружил эту "птичку"..._
Какова причина её приземления на этом здании?

----------


## Antique

> _Недавно обнаружил эту "птичку"..._
> Какова причина её приземления на этом здании?


 А почему бы  и нет? Ведь хороша же птица, какая суровая горделивость! Разве вы не хотели бы себе такую?

Кстати, почему-то за неё в этой теме любят спрашивать.

----------


## AG-ents

Неужели и туда фошисты пробрались ?

----------


## Antique

> Неужели и туда фошисты пробрались ?


 Куда? И причём тут фашисты? И если, таки да, фашисты, то какие? фашистские партии запрещены.

----------


## Trs

А причём здесь вообще фашисты к этому дому? Это какая-то отсылка к абсурдной городской легенде о строительстве этого здания?

----------


## AG-ents

> А причём здесь вообще фашисты к этому дому? Это какая-то отсылка к абсурдной городской легенде о строительстве этого здания?


 Ну так раскажите эту легенду, если знаете ! А так , орел с дубовыми листьями - типичная символика фашистов.

----------


## Antique

> А так , орел с дубовыми листьями - типичная символика фашистов.


 То есть Российская империя была фашистским государством? http://s019.radikal.ru/i618/1307/d7/512e01f24f62.jpg Кстати, я не помню ни одного фашистского государства, у которого был бы орёл в венке.

----------


## Trs

> Ну так раскажите эту легенду, если знаете ! А так , орел с дубовыми листьями - типичная символика фашистов.


 Мне нечего делать, кроме как плодить чепуху? Я её напишу, потом её отсюда перепубликуют. Дом закончен строительством в 1914 году. Всё.

----------


## AG-ents

> То есть Российская империя была фашистским государством? http://s019.radikal.ru/i618/1307/d7/512e01f24f62.jpg Кстати, я не помню ни одного фашистского государства, у которого был бы орёл в венке.


 1. Вы не отличаете дубовые листья от лавровых ?
2. Как строили Питер, Беломор-Канал, коллективизация, Гулаг, эпоха Сталина, Венгрия, Чехословакия, явная и скрытая поддержка фашистских режимов ... - это не фашизм ? Впрочем нет, в Российской Империи все даже еще хуже поскольку фашисты уничтожали чужих ради своих, а тут свои своих, чтобы и свои и чужие боялись - и все ради сумасбродных идей мирового господства...

----------


## Antique

> 1. Вы не отличаете дубовые листья от лавровых ?


 Отличаю, на знаке есть и те и другие. Если уж так дотошно сверять, то тогда в прочих деталях орёл не совпадает с символикой НСДАП. На самом деле немцы не изобрели ничего нового, наоборот нацистская партия использовала известные всем символы пытаясь органично вписать себя в историю. Свастика из той же оперы - сама по себе не является нацистским символом, только если не использовать её в подобающем контексте.

----------


## Скрытик

> Ну так раскажите эту легенду, если знаете ! А так , орел с дубовыми листьями - типичная символика фашистов.


  Честно говоря мне этот орел тоже напомнил фашистскую символику, а не Российскую. Уж очень характерен. 
Вот классика орла 3го рейха:

----------


## Скрытик

> То есть Российская империя была фашистским государством? http://s019.radikal.ru/i618/1307/d7/512e01f24f62.jpg Кстати, я не помню ни одного фашистского государства, у которого был бы орёл в венке.


  В российской символике всегда был *двуглавый* орел!

----------


## Скрытик

> Мне нечего делать, кроме как плодить чепуху? Я её напишу, потом её отсюда перепубликуют. Дом закончен строительством в 1914 году. Всё.


  Есть доказательства того, что этот орел был со дня строительства оного?

----------


## [email protected]

> А почему бы  и нет? Ведь хороша же птица, какая суровая горделивость! Разве вы не хотели бы себе такую?
> 
> *Кстати, почему-то за неё в этой теме любят спрашивать*.


 В этой теме есть знатоки, потому и ходють к вам за инфой. А у некоторых этот орел особый трепет вызывает, неудивительно в наше время возбужденного национального самосознания..

----------


## Antique

> Честно говоря мне этот орел тоже напомнил фашистскую символику, а не Российскую. Уж очень характерен. 
> Вот классика орла 3го рейха:


 Совершенно разные знаки, орёл похож не более.




> В российской символике всегда был *двуглавый* орел!


 В сопроводительном тексте количество голов не оговаривалось. Так и у вас орёл со свастикой, а тут нет. По-этому что российский, что немецкий - одинаково похожи.

----------


## Trs

Да, собственно, вот: http://odessastory.info/gallery/albums/userpics/10172/129_037_015.jpg — там он просматривается, особенно хорошо видны крылья.

----------


## Milkaway

> Ну так раскажите эту легенду, если знаете ! А так , орел с дубовыми листьями - типичная символика фашистов.


 ...Орел и Дуб в античной мифологии - священные атрибуты Юпитера  -  символы высшей власти, силы и победы над врагом ... изображались на штандартах римских легионеров ...

----------


## Скрытик

Порылся в нете, именно такого изображения не нашел. Скорее всего это таки символ Германии, 19-20века. Хотя именно такое начертание очень похоже на символ рейха, но там всегда внизу была свастика.

----------


## Antique

> Порылся в нете, именно такого изображения не нашел. Скорее всего это таки символ Германии, 19-20века. Хотя именно такое начертание очень похоже на символ рейха, но там всегда внизу была свастика.


 Гм, нет. НСДАП черпало вдохновение из гораздо более давних времён.

----------


## Скрытик

Почему нет? Неоднократно встречал упоминание, что Гитлер перенял орла у Веймарской республики.

----------


## Antique

> Почему нет? Неоднократно встречал упоминание, что Гитлер перенял орла у Веймарской республики.


 Потому, что это изображение орла было известно задолго до того. Почему вообще у немцев в качестве герба выступает именно орёл, а не какая нибудь другая птица, в чём суть? Герб Веймарской республики, это сегодняшний герб Германии, хотя герб Веймарской республики всего лишь развитие герба Reichsadler Первого рейха.

----------


## Pinky

Тоже, фашисты, небось

----------


## Cleanshop

> Тоже, фашисты, небось

----------


## Пушкин

А вот эти фото с чем у вас ассоциируются? Причем все они имеют отношение к Одессе... :smileflag:

----------


## Парусник

> _Недавно обнаружил эту "птичку"..._
> Какова причина её приземления на этом здании?


 

Заинтересовала эта самая птичка,на фасаде.Читаем:
"Выросшему в 1914 году на перекрестке улиц Пушкинской и Троицкой, огромному доходному дому *табачного* фабриканта К. Асвадурова, суждено было стать одной из последних значимых построек дореволюционной Одессы.

Табачная фирма «Сыновья Исаака Асвадурова» была основана в 1886 году. Она, как написано в рекламе 1896 года, «в короткое время настолько успела угодить вкусу знатоков-потребителей табачных изделий, что в 1888 году на Лондонской и Брюссельской Всемирных выставках была награждена большими золотыми медалями за табачные изделия и почётным дипломом за папиросы. Относительно этих изделий, с каждым днём распространяющихся как по всей России, так и за рубежом, получаются лестные отзывы».

Рискну предположить,что данный символ украшал папиросы,выпускаемые
табачной фабрикой.Резонным,было повторить его на доме хозяина...

----------


## Antique

> Рискну предположить,что данный символ украшал папиросы,выпускаемые
> табачной фабрикой.Резонным,было повторить его на доме хозяина...


 Зачем так сложно.. Символ содержит в себе определённый смысл, а у вас получается он для красоты. Всё так просто на самом деле.

----------


## AG-ents

> Тоже, фашисты, небось


 Ну это как сказать и откуда посмотреть.   :smileflag: 

С одной стороны это любители римских баталий, а фашисты ведь во многом римлянам подражали.
А с другой стороны. 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *кому интересно*С другой стороны у нас больше развито историческое фехтование и я ничего не имею против этого красивого и романтического вида спорта. Не знаю в связи с чем, но вот *Маша Бильчак* тоже очень любит этот вид спорта и при этом она возглавляет печально известный одесский "Дозор" и открыто признается, что сторонница национал-социализма и сталинизма. *Игорь Димитриев* (одесский ботинкометатель и бывший Главред всем известного телеканала АТВ тоже в юности увлекался историческим фехтованием), но запомнился одесситам именно дикой фашистской выходкой против престарелого лектора (кстати, Димитриев сейчас депутат горсовета от партии Родына). Участник нашего форума некто *Волчаррра1111* (активный участник "Дозора") в соответствующей теме постоянно пропагандирует историческое фехтование, но при этом время от времени позволяет от своего имени вот такие высказывания 


> "украинскую оккупационную тряпку" - не любят не столько дозоровцы, сколько одесситы вообще


 . И что еще интересно, не смотря на такое вроде бы героическое увлечение он сбежал из России в Одессу, чтобы не забрали в армию !  :)
Да, кстати "Дозор" одно время был информационнным спонсором Стальной Лиги, но потом от таких позорных крикунов с дурнопахнущими идеями отказались !

----------


## Trs

_Кто о чём — а вшивый о бане._ 

Будто в «Политике» мало политики. Вы настолько не уважаете тех, кто приходит сюда за историей Одессы, чтобы начинать политический оффтоп?

----------


## AG-ents

> _Кто о чём — а вшивый о бане._ 
> 
> Будто в «Политике» мало политики. Вы настолько не уважаете тех, кто приходит сюда за историей Одессы, чтобы начинать политический оффтоп?


 Кому неинтересно - спрятал под спойлер.  :smileflag:  
Или вы думаете, что фашисты где-то там в Германии или вообще за тридевять земель в Аргентине прячутся ? Или если фашисты ходят с плакатом антифашистов, то они уже и не фашисты вовсе ?  Или у нас в Одессе нет явных и скрытых фашистов ?  
Ладно, хватит про политику.

----------


## Namidiol

Может быть пора обратить внимание на название темы "История и современность Одессы - *фотозагадки*"

Просьба прекратить мусорить в теме и по возможности удалить сообщения не относящиеся к теме.

----------


## Milkaway

> А вот эти фото с чем у вас ассоциируются? Причем все они имеют отношение к Одессе...


 ...это новая загадка? ... ассоциации - военно-спортивные общества довоенной поры ... вспомнилось - Ленинский комсомол и Тсоавиахим проводят военно-технический экзамен, чем готовят технически грамотное и физически выносливое пополнение Красной армии ... значки ГТО, Ворошиловский стрелок, ГСО ...

----------


## Семирек

> А вот эти фото с чем у вас ассоциируются? Причем все они имеют отношение к Одессе...


 На первом фото какая-то еврейская футбольная команда. На втором - скауты (в России были с 1909 года). На третьем - группа еврейской организации "Бейтар" в Берлине в 1936 году (странно - неужели "Бейтар не был тогда запрещен нацистами?).

----------


## Antique

И всё-таки никто таки не потрудился вникнуть в смысл данного символа. Участники как-то поверхностно рассматривают композицию, хотя в этой теме было дано несколько наводок, которые с лёгкостью позволяют разрешить задачу. Вопрос же задан не в доинтернетовскую эпоху.

----------


## inborz

Жаботинский, Бейтар

----------


## Пушкин

> На первом фото какая-то еврейская футбольная команда. На втором - скауты (в России были с 1909 года). На третьем - группа еврейской организации "Бейтар" в Берлине в 1936 году (странно - неужели "Бейтар не был тогда запрещен нацистами?).


  Все три фото организации Бейтар

----------


## [email protected]

Где этот барельеф?)

----------


## Omega

Лунный парк?

----------


## NoDVa777

Он же пионерский. Барельеф Горького.

----------


## [email protected]

Все верно!)

----------


## verda

Так он еще остался... Вот это работа Н. В. Блажкова.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Где этот барельеф?)


 Зачем постить бояны ?

----------


## Milkaway

> Так он еще остался... Вот это работа Н. В. Блажкова.


 ...газета ,,Знамя коммунизма,, от 26 ноября 1957 года писала о том, что: ,, ... к 40-летию Октября в детском парке Дворца пионеров одессы на десятиметровой каменной стене скульптором Н.В.Блажковым создан монументальный барельеф головы молодого Максима Горького. Писателю было 23 года, когда он работал грузчиком в одесском порту, в ознаменовании чего и сделан этот памятник. Высота барельефа около 3х метров, он хорошо виден с Приморской улицы и даже из пассажирского вокзала ... во время работы скульптору активно помогали его ученики из кружка ,,юных скульпторов,, - уч-ся 117 и 43 школ города: Коля Арзамасцев, Юра Волковинский, Валерик Востриков, Таня Вихрева, Толя Галинский, Лёня Добровольский, Юра Иваненко и Саша Селищев,, ....

----------


## Парусник

*Какова причина "приземления" этого летательного аппарата в таком непрезентабельном месте?*

----------


## victor.odessa

> *Какова причина "приземления" этого летательного аппарата в таком непрезентабельном месте?* :scratch_oh


  Возможно это территория Одесской киностудии.

----------


## Парусник

> Возможно это территория Одесской киностудии.


 На территории киностудии немало Ретро-автомобилей,но самолётов не заметил...

----------


## AG-ents

> *Какова причина "приземления" этого летательного аппарата в таком непрезентабельном месте?*


 Это какой-то камуфляж - такое летать не может !   :smileflag:

----------


## феерический

Поддерживаю, очень похоже на муляж.

----------


## Viktoz

Это скорей всего  какой-то бывший пионерлагерь или детский  санаторий, вот только не могу ничего такого припомнить, где могло-бы находиться это чудо.

----------


## Antique

Да, корпус очень короткий, а шасси выглядит очень фальшиво. Похоже, что это макет. Только вот незадача, похоже это в такой глуши, в которую никто не забирался.

----------


## Парусник

> Это скорей всего  какой-то бывший пионерлагерь или детский  санаторий, вот только не могу ничего такого припомнить, где могло-бы находиться это чудо.


 Близко к истине!  :smileflag: 
Подсказка:в Приморском р-не Одессы...

----------


## Namidiol

Санаторий Чкалова?  :smileflag:

----------


## FIGOWA

а ещё этот макет может находиться на территории бывшего военного института...

----------


## Milkaway

... детский лагерь в начале улицы Авдеева - Черноморского? ... у него и название, кажется, ,,Космос,, ...

----------


## ГеннадийАК

Мой внук утверждает, что видел его в Пионерском парке, когда там снимали кино.

----------


## Парусник

> *Какова причина "приземления" этого летательного аппарата в таком непрезентабельном месте?*


 Идея с санаторием им.Чкалова - впечатляет!
Однако,он находится на территории частной школы "Астр" на Фонтанской дороге и служит наглядным пособием на уроках мужества.

А,пока - новый вопрос:где находится это морское здание?

----------


## Namidiol

Якоря есть на Приморской, недалеко от Потемкинской
Но этот ли якорь, не знаю

----------


## Kamin

Этот якорь и дата находятся на ул. Мечникова № 24  :smileflag:

----------


## Парусник

> Этот якорь и дата находятся на ул. Мечникова № 24


 "Моряк моряка видит издалека"

----------


## феерический

> Идея с санаторием им.Чкалова - впечатляет!
> Однако,он находится на территории частной школы "Астр" на Фонтанской дороге и служит наглядным пособием на уроках мужества.


 Территория школы закрыта для свободного посещения, не представляю как можно было бы простым людям увидеть этот макет. Да и вообще эта школа очень необычная, имхо, дети там живут в каком-то особом закрытом мире и полностью оторваны от реальной действительности. Вывод сделал на основании знакомства с двумя людьми там учившимися.

----------


## Antique

> Территория школы закрыта для свободного посещения, не представляю как можно было бы простым людям увидеть этот макет. Да и вообще эта школа очень необычная, имхо, дети там живут в каком-то особом закрытом мире и полностью оторваны от реальной действительности. Вывод сделал на основании знакомства с двумя людьми там учившимися.


 Я часто вижу калитку открытой и даже сам собираюсь зайти. Правда у калитки вроде бы табличка "посторонним вход воспрещен".

----------


## vieanna

> "Моряк моряка видит издалека"


 было, я сама задавала эту загадку))

----------


## mrBoris

День добрый знатоки!
Люблю ваш город всей душою!
У меня есть вопрос, а ответа я не смог найти... 
Может вы сможете мне помочь?
На фото (извините, взял с вашего форума) стрелками указал вещи, происхождение и назначение которых меня интересует. У вас многие арки, подьезды украшены такими "тумбами". Кто-то из местных расказал историю про, то что это ПУШКИ с парусных кораблей, которые пришли в негодность по старости.
Терзают сомнения, так ли это?



Заранее спасибо за ответы!

----------


## AG-ents

Это своего рода ограничители для конных повозок, которых давно уже нет !  :smileflag: 

А настоящие пушки вмонтированы в ограду артучилища на Фонтане.

----------


## NoDVa777

Есть ветка по колесоотбойным тумбам

----------


## mrBoris

Спасибо всем!!!
Приятно иметь дело с умными и знающими!

----------


## Kamin

А где у нас находится такой глобус?

----------


## Antique

ОНУ на Пастера. Химический, он же физический корпус, эмблема на торце обращённом в бог главного корпуса. Угадал по цвету фасада, знак только что нашёл по Панорамам.

----------


## Kamin

ОНУ, а где?

----------


## Antique

> ОНУ, а где?


 Пока я редактировал сообщение вы уже спросили. См. выше. Была бы фотография чёрно-белой - ни за что бы не угадал.

----------


## Kamin

ОТЛИЧНО и правильно!  :smileflag:  Листва опала и стал виден! Их там два.

----------


## феерический

Да, как только увидел цвет фасада - альтернативных вариантов не осталось, настолько зеленый цвет у нас редко встречается. Надо было сделать ч-б или сепию.

----------


## Пушкин

> Зачем так сложно.. Символ содержит в себе определённый смысл, а у вас получается он для красоты. Всё так просто на самом деле.


 Подскажите если не сложно, какой смысл содержит барельеф с головой орла повернутый не в левую, а в правую сторону? Кроме того что это оберег - ничего не нашел. Но мне кажется что просто как элемент декора фасада, он использовался не просто так. (я совсем о другом здании)

----------


## Viktoz

> Подскажите если не сложно, какой смысл содержит барельеф с головой орла повернутый не в левую, а в правую сторону? Кроме того что это оберег - ничего не нашел. Но мне кажется что просто как элемент декора фасада, он использовался не просто так. (я совсем о другом здании)


 барельеф с изображением орла-аквилы напрямую связан с древнеримской тематикой — подобные изображения использовались в качестве знаков легиона в армии, будучи размещенными на шесте и украшенными венками-кольцами phalerae. Заимствование аквилы в качестве сюжета для барельефов, стало частым явлением в эпоху ампира и нашло своё логическое продолжение в архитектуре ретроспективного модерна 1910-х. 


А на фасаде, со стороны  Пушкинской и сами легионеры:


Источник

----------


## Antique

> Подскажите если не сложно, какой смысл содержит барельеф с головой орла повернутый не в левую, а в правую сторону?


 Содержит тот же самый смысл, что и барельеф с головой орла повернутый не в правую, а в левую сторону. Кстати, герб Гитлеровской Германии, который состоит из упомянутого римского орла держащего свастику служит отождествлению Третьего рейха с Римской империей. Все прочие Европейские орлы также произошли от орлов римской империи, да и российский тоже, так как берёт своё начало от Восточной римской империи (Византии).

Лев Чернигов и администрация Нацистской Германии воспроизвели вполне конкретный барельеф, который находился на форуме Траяна, в контексте дома Асвадурова я писал об этом здесь: http://archexplorer.wordpress.com/2011/06/23/одеса-прибутковий-будинок-асвадуров/

----------


## Пушкин

Друзья спасибо, я нашел голову орла среди элементов декора на сооружении воздвигнутом в 80х годах 19го века. Этот элемент не может быть просто оберегом или элементом украшения, вот и спрашиваю - что бы это могло означать?

----------


## Schock

По-моему, под этим орлом долгие годы угадывались белесые абрисы свастики Папа рассказывал , что во время оккупации там была какая-то управа и два солдата чеканным шагом сходились на углу, делали поворот кругом и расходились. Они с пацанами леску протянули ночью с бутылочными горлышками Естественно, солдат зацепился, упал .. Было много стрельбы, хотели брать заложников из ближайших домов ... Папу выдрали 
Он говорил об этом доме  Может прихвастнул...

----------


## Antique

> По-моему, под этим орлом долгие годы угадывались белесые абрисы свастики Папа рассказывал , что во время оккупации там была какая-то управа и два солдата чеканным шагом сходились на углу, делали поворот кругом и расходились. Они с пацанами леску протянули ночью с бутылочными горлышками Естественно, солдат зацепился, упал .. Было много стрельбы, хотели брать заложников из ближайших домов ... Папу выдрали 
> Он говорил об этом доме  Может прихвастнул...


 Со свастикой не получится, венок уже есть, а свастика обязательно должна быть в венке.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> А на фасаде, со стороны  Пушкинской и сами легионеры:
> 
> 
> Источник


 Со стороны Троицкой тоже есть "легионеры".

----------


## AG-ents

Загадка как для пинкертонов, так и просто для знатоков: "Где находится эта столовка ?"

----------


## Kamin

Межрейсовая база моряков?

----------


## AG-ents

> Межрейсовая база моряков?


 Холодно

----------


## Kamin

В районе проходной (слева) на Одесский СРЗ № 1?

----------


## inborz

Газовый переулок?

----------


## AG-ents

> В районе проходной (слева) на Одесский СРЗ № 1?


 Теплее, но далеко   :smileflag:

----------


## Kamin

Подобные вывески и облицованные плиткой стены были на предприятиях ЧМП. Возьмем СРЗ № 2?

----------


## AG-ents

> Подобные вывески и облицованные плиткой стены были на предприятиях ЧМП. Возьмем СРЗ № 2?


 Да, так и есть бывшее СРЗ-2 и столовая Торгмортранса (кто не знает - прямо внизу под памятником Неизвестному матросу) , а сейчас там полное запустение, половина окон выбита и деревья по 5 метров выросли !

----------


## VikZu

> Цитата Сообщение от Schock  Посмотреть сообщение
> По-моему, под этим орлом долгие годы угадывались белесые абрисы свастики Папа рассказывал , что во время оккупации там была какая-то управа и два солдата чеканным шагом сходились на углу, делали поворот кругом и расходились. Они с пацанами леску протянули ночью с бутылочными горлышками Естественно, солдат зацепился, упал .. Было много стрельбы, хотели брать заложников из ближайших домов ... Папу выдрали 
> Он говорил об этом доме Может прихвастнул...
> Со свастикой не получится, венок уже есть, а свастика обязательно должна быть в венке.


 Слышал это было представительство фирмы Siemens в Одессе. Они сами построили это здание в модном, в 19 веке, в Германии римском имперском стиле. Германия в ту пору считала себе правопреемником священной Римской империи. Siemens до 1914 года активно продвигали свои разработки на юге Российской империи, в частности поставили оборудование для телефонной станции и противопожарную сигнализацию в оперном театре в нашем городе. Для обслуживания техники и продажи продуктов фирмы в Одессу откомандировали солидный штат инженеров и менегеров. В этом доме они жили и в нем было торговое представительство. Свастикой тогда германцы не увлекались...

----------


## Trs

Это здание построил табачный фабрикант Асвадуров и завершено строительством оно было в 1914 году. Какой Сименс?

----------


## VikZu

Да знаю я...  Вроде Асвадуров его перекупил когда 1я мировая война началась, в патриотическом угаре всё у германских фирмачей отобрали их самих депортировали а имущество распродавали на нужды войны.А слышал я такую легенду про Сименс в Одессе, еще в 70х годах.

----------


## Trs

Мне кажется, что это из разновидности Пушкина спиной к городской думе. Дата постройки дома подтверждается многими источниками.

----------


## VikZu

Может Асвадуров его и достраивал.

----------


## Antique

> Может Асвадуров его и достраивал.


 нет. 

Контора Сименс и Гальске арендовала квартиру в доме Фон-Деш на Сабанеевом мосту.




> Слышал это было представительство фирмы Siemens в Одессе. Они сами построили это здание в модном, в 19 веке, в Германии римском имперском стиле.


 Вот неправда. Потребуйте от того, кто вам рассказывал каких либо доказательств. Особенно на счёт стиля и на счёт модного в Германии, ибо в данном случае эпоху спутать невозможно (но это конечно для тех кто разбирается в стилях), а утверждение про Германию выглядит достаточно надуманным.

----------


## Namidiol

Для того немного оживить тему)))

Этот серп и молот знаю многие. Где можно увидеть его в живую?

----------


## VHana

может Екатерининская / Еврейская?
или Вы про совсем "Вживую" - тогда в музее

----------


## Namidiol

> может Екатерининская / Еврейская?
> или Вы про совсем "Вживую" - тогда в музее

----------


## VHana

Канатная/Пироговская

----------


## Namidiol

> Канатная/Пироговская

----------


## ГеннадийАК

> 


 Когда я рядом фот-ал строительство первого самого высокого админздания, то меня под автоматами привели в штаб и обвинили в фотографировании того, на что я даже не смотрел. Оказалось, у них там есть "наблюдающий, который доложил". В ответ на моё заявление, что я всех их в гробу видал, мне предложили засветить плёнку. Так что фото я показать не могу.

----------


## Namidiol

Угадайте местоположение

----------


## Namidiol

Тишина ((((

----------


## VHana

что-то знакомое... может Ришельевская?

----------


## Namidiol

Нет
хотя территориально близко

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Старо-Базарный сквер?

----------


## Namidiol

> Старо-Базарный сквер?


 Территориально да, но адрес у здания другой

----------


## VHana

да.  По карте - Базарная 61

----------


## Namidiol

> да.  По карте - Базарная 61


 Правильно



VHana и Serg_Anatol молодцы

----------


## Ranke

Это просто. Что это за деревья и где они у нас растут? (можно по отдельности)

 > Вложение 7605844 *1.*

 >  *2.*

 > Вложение 7605843 *3.* 

 *4.*

----------


## Antique

Догадываюсь, что №2 это дуб "Чёрная ночь" посаженый козаками Нерубаями. Находится прямо у Городского сиротского дома по проспекту Шевченко. Памятник природы.

----------


## феерический

3е дерево в санатории чкалова, кажется.

----------


## Ranke

> Догадываюсь, что №2 это дуб "Чёрная ночь" посаженый козаками Нерубаями. Находится прямо у Городского сиротского дома по проспекту Шевченко. Памятник природы.


  "Віковий дуб", пер. А.Матросова




> 3е дерево в санатории чкалова, кажется.


  территория сан. им. Чкалова; Французский б-р, 85
foto by Вадим Крюков

*Что скажите по  №1 и №4?*

----------


## Namidiol

№ 4 - может это  на 4-й Фонтана (На территории Сухопутки, на 4-й Фонтана, растет “императорский” дуб, который, по легенде, посадил сам Николай II.)?

----------


## Namidiol

№ 1 на Французском бульваре возле "Вашего сада"?

----------


## Ranke

К сожалению, нет.
Это не 4-я станция БФ и не территория "Ваш сад"

Хотя №1 и №4 расположены относительно недалеко от №2 и №3

----------


## феерический

№1 - Армейская, напротив имекс-банка?

----------


## Ranke

> №1 - Армейская, напротив имекс-банка?


 Да, абсольтно верно. Тополь-долгожитель.
Рос еще при первом названии улицы - переулок Модлинский.
И сейчас растет >>> это ЗДЕСЬ.

----------


## NoDVa777

Могу подсказать еще одно дерево, возможно крупнее, чем все на фото!)

----------


## Ranke

> Могу подсказать еще одно дерево, возможно крупнее, чем все на фото!)


 Спасибо, но мы не за размер. 
У нас проще - "Где эта улица, где этот дом?", то есть дерево  :smileflag: 

Есть мысли по поводу №4?
Подсказка: далеко не ходим, под ноги заглядываем.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Это Аркадия. Центральная аллея, закрытый уже давно ресторан.


  Не только закрытый, но уже и снесенный.

----------


## феерический

Если Автор не против - могу еще 5ю картинку дать на отгадывание.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Догадываюсь, что №2 это дуб "Чёрная ночь" посаженый козаками Нерубаями. Находится прямо у Городского сиротского дома по проспекту Шевченко. Памятник природы.


 На старинной карте Хаджибея, кроме старой груши, никаих дубов не было. Так что, версия сомнительная.

----------


## Namidiol

> Если Автор не против - могу еще 5ю картинку дать на отгадывание.


 Как вариант - дуб в Обсерваторном переулке?
Если это вообще дуб)))

----------


## феерический

Не Обсерваторный, но дуб.

----------


## феерический

> Похоже на маклюру живущую по соседству с Воронцовым на Соборке


 Центр, но не Соборка. Дерево колоритное.

----------


## Ranke

> Не только закрытый, но уже и снесенный.


  Ресторан "Гурман". Лето, 2011




> Если Автор не против - могу еще 5ю картинку дать на отгадывание.


 Дерево напротив Дворца спорта по проспекту Шевченко.
Это ЗДЕСЬ >>>

Митя, а как же с номером 4? Все же рядом! В 300-та метрах от № ..

----------


## Antique

> На старинной карте Хаджибея, кроме старой груши, никаих дубов не было. Так что, версия сомнительная.


 А дуб и не в Хаджибее посадили. Я попробовал сделать привязку - саженец получился за пределами плана. К тому же саженец могли и не показать ввиду незначимости объекта, или даже не заметить.

И кстати, в каком году взяли Хаджибей (план на момент взятия) и в каком году посадили дуб (см. табличку)?

----------


## Artemisia

Возможно, №4 находится на территории Ботанического сада (Французский бульвар, четная сторона)?

----------


## Kamin

Снимок платана  № 3 в санатории им. Чкалова (сделан пару дней назад)

----------


## Ranke

> Возможно, №4 находится на территории Ботанического сада (Французский бульвар, четная сторона)?


 Вообще не на Французском бульваре.

----------


## феерический

> Вложение 7608679 Ресторан "Гурман". Лето, 2011
> 
> 
> 
> Дерево напротив Дворца спорта по проспекту Шевченко.
> Это ЗДЕСЬ >>>
> 
> Митя, а как же с номером 4? Все же рядом! В 300-та метрах от № ..


 Похоже на дерево возле дворца, но оно находится на Александровском проспекте

----------


## malyutka_e

> А дуб и не в Хаджибее посадили. Я попробовал сделать привязку - саженец получился за пределами плана. К тому же саженец могли и не показать ввиду незначимости объекта, или даже не заметить.
> И кстати, в каком году взяли Хаджибей (план на момент взятия) и в каком году посадили дуб (см. табличку)?


 А на основании каких архивных документов появилась эта информация на табличке под дубом? Почему он не мог быть просто посаженным в питомнике?

----------


## Antique

> А на основании каких архивных документов появилась эта информация на табличке под дубом? Почему он не мог быть просто посаженным в питомнике?


 Каждый год дуб увеличивается в диаметре на 2-3 мм. По этому судя по обхвату ему около 140-200 лет. Наверное ближе ко второй цифре, так у нас как климат не самый благоприятный для таких деревьев. На счёт остального не знаю, может и действительно этот дуб ещё  от Ботанического сада остался, сад же ещё в 1820-м году основан..

Диаметр:
84, 19 = 529/6,28

Радиус:
42,096

шаг 2мм:
210,48 = 42,096/0,2

щаг 3 мм:
140, 32

среднее: 175 лет

----------


## Antique

А №4 ещё не отгадали? Это в Шампанском переулке.

----------


## Ranke

> А на основании каких архивных документов появилась эта информация на табличке под дубом? Почему он не мог быть просто посаженным в питомнике?


 Надо обратиться за разъяснениями к тем, кто заповедовал это дерево.
И соответственно оформлял таблички. 
Рішення облвиконком у
від 18.05.72 р. №234  
від 02.10.84  р. №493  




> Каждый год дуб увеличивается в диаметре на 2-3 мм. По этому судя по обхвату ему минимум больше 200 лет. На счёт остального не знаю.


 Не на 2-3 мм/год. У каждой породы по разному (свой коэффициент). В конце загадки дам формулу рассчета примерного возраста дерева (по породам) в зависимости от обхвата ствола (длина окружности). Этому дубу действительно около 200 лет.

А сейчас, дорогие мои, порешайте №4. Или сдавайтесь 
Последняя подсказка-фото:

----------


## malyutka_e

> Каждый год дуб увеличивается в диаметре на 2-3 мм. По этому судя по обхвату ему около 140-200 лет. Наверное ближе ко второй цифре, так у нас как климат не самый благоприятный для таких деревьев. На счёт остального не знаю.
> 
> Диаметр:
> 84, 19 = 529/6,28
> 
> Радиус:
> 42,096
> 
> шаг 2мм:
> ...


 Значит, документов нет. По этим подсчетам его посадили в 1839 году. При чем тут тогда казаки?

----------


## Ranke

> А №4 ещё не отгадали? Это в Шампанском переулке.


 *Правильно!!!*
Во дворе дома по переулку Шампанскому, 9 (новострой)

Разгадки закрепляю за Феерическим и Antique.

  Тополь черный
Фото сегодняшнее. Заповедан в 1993 году.

По поводу формулы рассчета *примерного* возраста дерева. Есть такая
книга:  *«500 выдающихся деревьев Украины»*
авторы: Авторы: С.Л. Шнайдер, В.Е.Борейко, Н.Ф.Стеценко

Вложение 7610174 Киев, 2011 год
Скачать можно ЗДЕСЬ >>>

Читать страницы 11-17!!!

_Возраст ряда пород деревьев приблизительно можно определить по формуле
 L = K x C, где L — возраст дерева, K — коэффициент, C — длина окружности (обхвата) ствола дерева._ 

1. Дубы в обхвате более 4,0 м на расстоянии 1,30 м от земли (возраст более
300 лет)
2. Тополя, платаны, ивы — в обхвате более 4 м на расстоянии 1,30 м от земли (возраст более 100 лет)

Несмотря на то, что в книге много неточностей, она является
большим полезным источником информации.

По дубу "Черная ночь".  Авторы обхват определили на глаз. У них 4,50 метра. Возраст около 300-та лет. Я проверил. Итого 5,30 м. Если считать строго по формуле (коэффициент у дубов равен 1,0) получается достаточно почтенный возраст. Здесь работает поправка, так как ствол  у нашего дерева расходится на два ствола ... Но даже так приходим к возрасту явно превышающим 2 века!

----------


## Ranke

Кто (ФИО) этот почетный старец?
Где именно он захоронен?

----------


## Семирек

Да, старец и заслуженный революционэр сто с лишним лет прожил. Какой-то деятель КПСС и создатель советской власти явно.
А вот это что такое? Кто угадает?

----------


## Ranke

Ув., Семирек!

Перед тем как учавствовать читаем правила темы.
...
- Одновременно обсуждается только одна загадка, то есть следующая загадка может быть задана после отгадывания предыдущей.

----------


## Семирек

Ну ладно, не читал правила темы, это правда. Теперь прочел. Удалить свой пост что-ли?

----------


## Namidiol

> Кто (ФИО) этот почетный старец?
> Где именно он захоронен?
> 
> Вложение 7610718


 Шестидесятый Илларион Павлович - матрос броненосца «Потемкин» - участник восстания: почетный гражданин г. Одессы минный машинист
похоронен на военном отделении Второго христианского кладбища

информация  - https://sites.google.com/site/necrop...igorij-nikitic

----------


## Namidiol

> А вот это что такое? Кто угадает?


 Осип Михайлович Дерибас захоронен  на Смоленском лютеранском кладбище в Санкт Петербурге

----------


## Ranke

> Шестидесятый Илларион Павлович - матрос броненосца «Потемкин» - участник восстания: почетный гражданин г. Одессы минный машинист
> похоронен на военном отделении Второго христианского кладбища
> 
> информация  - https://sites.google.com/site/necrop...igorij-nikitic


 *Правильно, Namidiol!*

Шестидесятый Илларион Павлович (22.10.1880–3.02.1981)
почетный гражданин г.Одессы
Следуя надгробию захоронен в могиле Вакуленчука Г.Н.

----------


## Семирек

> Осип Михайлович Дерибас захоронен  на Смоленском лютеранском кладбище в Санкт Петербурге


 Да, верно, это могила де Рибаса в Питере.

----------


## malyutka_e

> Да, верно, это могила де Рибаса в Питере.


  Ему повезло больше, чем похороненным на нашем Старом кладбище.

----------


## Семирек

> Ему повезло больше, чем похороненным на нашем Старом кладбище.


 Может быть... Правда году так в 1989 его могила была вскрыта и осквернена какими-то бомжами - видимо искали что-то ценное. Затем власти все восстановили.

----------


## Ranke

50. Разминка - [email protected], феерический
51. Про фильм  - [email protected]
52. Номер 111 - Artemisia
53. МОЁ - Artemisia
54. В надежных руках - Antique
55. Про Богатого - Буджак
56. Все лучшее - детям! - Artemisia
57. Финансист - Artemisia, Kamin
58. 1942 Одесса - Namidiol
59. Дубы-колдуны - феерический, Antique
60. шестидесятый - Namidiol

I. Artemisia (4)
II. [email protected], Namidiol, феерический, Antique(2)

----------


## Antique

Olivia и Namidiol тоже 2.

----------


## Весна 7

Ботанический сад!!!


> Снимок платана  № 3 в санатории им. Чкалова (сделан пару дней назад)

----------


## феерический

> Ботанический сад!!!


 Девушка, вы читали подпись к фото и вообще понимаете суть вопроса? Пожалуйста, не надо так бездумно набивать себе посты.

----------


## Kamin

Где у нас такой флагодержатель? (Прошу прощения если повтор, но за мою бытность не видел подобного вопроса)  :smileflag:  (увеличивается по клику)

----------


## inborz

Новосельского, 75?

----------


## Kamin

Нет. Там намного интереснее и сложнее!  :smileflag:

----------


## AG-ents

Особо не присматривался , но вроде достаточно !   :smileflag:

----------


## Jorjic

> Где у нас такой флагодержатель?..


 Я понимаю, что это не совсем честно, но Вы сами выложили адрес - Гаванная, 3.

----------


## Kamin

Правильно! В следующий раз учту!!  :smileflag:

----------


## liannaodessa

> Загадка первая.
> Что это за место? Оно имеет отношение к Гумилеву и гражданской войне в Испании.


 Мне кажется, что это Большевик, одна из многочисленных улиц 8 марта или её окрестности

----------


## Trs

Воистину, люди, которые будут разгадывать фотозагадку 2006 года, никогда не переведутся. Обратите внимание на сообщение № 6 в этой теме.

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

Где такой рисунок?

----------


## Momsik

> Отлично. Точно. Верхняя часть колонны.


   Огромная просьба удовлетворить моё любопытство  :smileflag:  Это фасад, изготовленный мастерской Менционе или современный вариант её? Дело в том что я смутно помню что какой-то подобный фасад на Екатерининской, 14 был в советские времена, и по-моему там было бистро какое-то. Но вот именно этот или другой восстановить не могу ни в памяти ни в архивах фото Одессы

----------


## Antique

> Огромная просьба удовлетворить моё любопытство  Это фасад, изготовленный мастерской Менционе или современный вариант её?


 Сейчас такое сделать не способны. Это испорченный ремонтами аутентичный фасад. У нас скорее удавятся, чем закупят каррарский мрамор.

В наши времена могут только сбить, демонтировать, заменить на пластиковое подобие, например в советское время у лавки ещё были оригинальные оконные рамы. А где мраморные подоконники с подписями "C. Guinand" на Греческой, 26? Сто лет простояли, пока какой-то идиот не заменил их на дешёвку.

----------


## Lively

> ...на Екатерининской, 14 был в советские времена, и по-моему там было бистро какое-то...


 Кафе "Нева". Утром, если полноценно позавтракать не сложилось, то по пути в университет  здесь можно было быстренько вкусно перекусить...

----------


## Momsik

Спасибо!  :smileflag:

----------


## Momsik

> Сейчас такое сделать не способны. Это испорченный ремонтами аутентичный фасад. У нас скорее удавятся, чем закупят каррарский мрамор.


   Спасибо Вам большое за ответ! Меня смутили детали, отдалённо напоминающие персонажей Пиратов Карибского моря и относительно новій вид мрамора

----------


## Momsik

> Кафе "Нева". Утром, если полноценно позавтракать не сложилось, то по пути в университет  здесь можно было быстренько вкусно перекусить...


  Вот память!  :smileflag:  точно....

----------


## Kshisya

> Где такой рисунок?
> 
> Вложение 7734218


 Бунина № 1?

----------


## Faizul Ahmad

> Бунина № 1?


 
Вы так думаете?  :smileflag:

----------


## makaceba

Что это? Где это?

----------


## AG-ents

Январка из окна поезда

----------


## феерический

На заднем плане типичная Хрущевка 5-этажная и коробка новостроя, не знаю даже, из окна поезда? Пока никаких мыслей...

----------


## Trs

Была у меня одна мысль, да никак завод не привяжу к ней. Хрущёвка и коробка монолитного здания есть в окрестностях б. Круглой площади на Пересыпи.

----------


## феерический

А это не может быть что-то в центре в районе Гаванной? Вот так странно звучит, знаю.

----------


## makaceba

Подсказка: молдаванка, вид из моего окна. Но это видно и с улицы, через ворота предприятия, которые все время открыты. И еще - строительство многоэтажки закончено.

----------


## makaceba

Похоже, что слово "молдаванка" отбила всякий интерес. Еще подсказка: это действующее предприятие пищевой промышленности. Т.е. один из его корпусов.

----------


## shmidt-ua

Дрожжевой завод ...

----------


## victor.odessa

> Похоже, что слово "молдаванка" отбила всякий интерес. Еще подсказка: это действующее предприятие пищевой промышленности. Т.е. один из его корпусов.


 Это не хлебзавод?

----------


## makaceba

> Это не хлебзавод?


 Точно! Ул. Запорожская.

----------


## Antique

Вот такая загадка:

----------


## Kamin

ул. Дворянская № 30, там еще интересная парадная с приветствием на входе!  :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> ул. Дворянская № 30, там еще интересная парадная с приветствием на входе!


 Верно!

----------


## Kamin

А где у нас эта дама? (фото кликабельно)

----------


## Trs

*Feliz*, здесь так не делают. Нужно подождать пока предыдущую загадку разгадают. Коблевская, 2/4 и больше так не надо.

----------


## Парусник

А кто подскажет "прописку" этого "паренька"?

----------


## Trs

Возможно, дама где-то в окрестностях Дегтярной? Я наблюдал вблизи этой улицы домик с двумя дамами, кажется, в Каретном переулке.

----------


## Jorjic

> А кто подскажет "прописку" этого "паренька"?


 Это во дворе на Нежинской. Номер не помню. В районе Нового базара.

----------


## denn-73

Нежинская,30 "Нежинский ПАССАЖ"

----------


## Kamin

Эта дама не на Дегтярной.

----------


## Antique

На Дегтярной, что интересно, на одну из скульптур некто очки надел.

----------


## Парусник

> Это во дворе на Нежинской. Номер не помню. В районе Нового базара.


 Совершенно верно - бывший доходный дом Щербакова,позднее Михельсона.

----------


## Kamin

По "даме" дам подсказку района- Молдаванка

----------


## Antique

> По "даме" дам подсказку района- Молдаванка


 А, тогда понятно. Это Градоначальницкая, 8. Дом Жюньена, если В.А. Пилявский не промахнулся. Жюньен был владельцем механического завода.

----------


## Kamin

Абсолютно точно!  :smileflag:

----------


## Kamin



----------


## Antique

> Начало Софиевской?


 Это фото - подтверждение отгадки, а не новая загадка.

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

коллеги, кто нибудь может помочь определить год этой фотографии?

----------


## Скрытик

На ФБ буквально вчера была ссылка - вроде 1906й.

----------


## [email protected]

Это фото 1902 года. 



> Известно, что сильное, разрушительное обледенение произошло в Одессе зимой 1902 года. Оставшиеся неизвестными фотографы были, безусловно, прекрасными мастерами своего дела. Они, неся громоздкую фотографическую аппаратуру начала ХХ века, совершили небезопасную прогулку по обледенелым улицам центра города, где громоздились упавшие столбы и провисали до земли обросшие льдом провода. Действовали они и по собственной инициативе, и по заданию открыточного издательства под условным названием «Якорек», оставившего нам огромное количество замечательных видов Одессы, в том числе и уникальные открытки серии «Гололедица в Одессе».

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

спасибо  огромное ! на фото двор,  где я вырос -  Полицейская  (Розы Люксембург ) 28

----------


## Ranke

Загадки и итоги 2011 и 2012 *здесь >>>*
Загадки и итоги 2013 *здесь >>>*

Кто участвует в первый раз, напоминаю, от Вас, как правило, требуется
угадать месторасположение (улица/дом) и название объекта - фотография (весь
или фрагмент) которого значится в загадке. Ответ желателен полный. Следуйте вопросу! 
Удачи 

*Загадки_2014 (часть I)*

61. Все лучшее - детям!
62. Суровые лики
63. Дело-труба
64. Кошки в городе
65. Про фильм
66. Пьедестал из красного гранита
67. Где этот дом?
68. Фрагмент в бронзе
69. Сокровище нации
70. Фонтан. Дежа-вю

----------


## Ranke

Сможете ли вы, уважаемые участники темы,
по этому фрагменту, определить, ЧТО подарил
город детям несколько десятилетий назад?
И ГДЕ это находится?

P.S. Если я добавлю один сантиметр вниз к этой картинке, то сразу все догадаются

----------


## Milkaway

ул Пастера,62 ... Кукольный театр - флюгер на башне ...теперь Реформатская церковь? ...

----------


## Kamin

Это было в парке "Ленина" ( сейчас парк "Победы) в районе крепости и головы Черномора

----------


## Ranke

> Это было в парке "Ленина" ( сейчас парк "Победы) в районе крепости и головы Черномора


 Kamin, приму Ваш ответ, с тем уточнением, что это действительно было в парке "Ленина".
А шпиль венчал эту самую детскую крепость.

----------


## Ranke

Чот это за тройка такая и где она находится?

----------


## Ranke

Нет

----------


## verda

Политех?

----------


## Milkaway

... стелла в скверике возле универа - Пастера-Петра Великого- Щепкина

----------


## Ranke

> Политех?


 *verda*, абсолютно верно!

Одесский политехнический институт
проспект Шевченко, 1

Вложение 8468068
Пам’ятник студентам і викладачам Одеського політехнічного інституту, загиблим на фронтах Великої Вітчизняної  війни, 1971 рік

*Это здесь >>>*

----------


## Ranke

где?

----------


## Antique

Ну это просто. Комитетская, 24б, Фабрика обоев бр. Тарнополь, она же Полиграфмаш.

По предыдущей загадке приходило в голову, что это памятник преподавателям, они похожи, но в ОНУ изображены бойцы, а в ОНПУ всё внимание привлекает главная статуя.

----------


## Ranke

> Ну это просто. Коблевская, Фабрика обоев бр. Тарнополь, она же Полиграфмаш.


 Увы, Antique. Это не на Коблевской, и сказал бы что не в центре ...

----------


## Milkaway

> Ну это просто. Комитетская, 24б, Фабрика обоев бр. Тарнополь, она же Полиграфмаш.


 ... Коблевская - описька или очепятка ... это таки на Комитетской

----------


## Antique

> Увы, Antique. Это не на Коблевской, и сказал бы что не в центре ...


 Ну да, я сразу же отредактировал.

----------


## Ranke

> Ну да, я сразу же отредактировал.


 Будьте внимательны, *Antique!* Спасибо, *Milkaway*
Ответ - Комитетская, 24Б

*Это здесь >>>*

----------


## Ranke

Укажите, пожалуйста, точную прописку этих городских кошачих.
Можно поотдельности. 

 1 Вложение 8468236 2

----------


## Milkaway

...фото №2 - это место известно всем Черёмушкам - кошачья композиция возле аптеки Интерхима  - Ген.Петрова - Гайдара

----------


## Ranke

> ...фото №2 - это место известно всем Черёмушкам - кошачья композиция возле аптеки Интерхима  - Ген.Петрова - Гайдара


 Да, *Milkaway!* Правильно!
ул. Генерала Петрова, 26а

Вложение 8468292

*Это здесь >>>*

А котик под первым номером, что бездомный? Непохоже

----------


## Ranke

> ... котик №1 обитатель фонтана на Староконном рынке ... если мне не изменяет память ...


 Нет, не там.

----------


## феерический

Вот блин, знал все, кроме котов, и опоздал с ответами. Все уже определили до меня.

----------


## Ranke

> Вот блин, знал все, кроме котов, и опоздал с ответами. Все уже определили до меня.


 Да, Митя, решать одновременно две группы загадок это уже слишком ) Как сыграли?
Впереди еще несколько вопросов. Подключайся!

----------


## Ranke

Первая кошка смотрит на немногоцветный флаг, но к нему никакого отношения не имеет.

----------


## Inna_Z

Кот около аптеки на Черемушках, вот только точное место не помню

----------


## Ranke

> Кот около аптеки на Черемушках, вот только точное место не помню


 Спасибо,  Inna_Z. Мы это уже определили. Смотрите несколькими постами выше. 
Работаем над оставшимся. Под номером 1.

----------


## Milkaway

> Первая кошка смотрит на немногоцветный флаг, но к нему никакого отношения не имеет.


 ... ну намекните каой район ... все знакомые бронзовые коты, к сожалению, никак не подходят ... может это где-то на Крымском бульваре ...

----------


## Ranke

> ... ну намекните каой район ... все знакомые бронзовые коты, к сожалению, никак не подходят ... может это где-то на Крымском бульваре ...


 Нет это не Крым.

Котики (первый и второй) друг другу не знакомы и равноудалены на 6 км

----------


## Namidiol

Перебрали консульства, и остановились на Китае, пер. Нахимова

----------


## Artemisia

А я за Консульство Турции - Лидерсовский бульвар

----------


## Ranke

> Перебрали консульства, и остановились на Китае, пер. Нахимова


 


> А я за Консульство Турции - Лидерсовский бульвар


 Горячо, девчонки! Яблочко близко

----------


## Namidiol

Республика Беларусь?
Лермонтовский переулок?

----------


## Ranke

> Республика Беларусь?
> Лермонтовский переулок?


 Та что же такое! Линейки у нас разные что ли?
До "Беларуссии" 5,7

----------


## Artemisia

Польский кот? Успенская?

----------


## Namidiol

До Польши  5,91, моей линейкой

----------


## Ranke

Не будем спорить о сантиметрах 
*Namidiol и Artemisia* ответили правильно.

Этот котик возлежит на камне сразу за КПП ж/к по адресу ул. Успенская, 2/4
Встречает и провожает хозяина – большого любителя кошек - главу местного ОСМД. 
По словам охраны, на территории самого комплекса братьев и сестер этого котика целая орава.

Сопредельная территория – генеральное консульство Польши (Успенская, д.2/1)

foto by R'n'R

*Это здесь >>>*

----------


## Ranke

Спустя где-то полтора десятилетия после окончания войны Мосфильм снимает картину. Все натурные съемки проводили в городе N. Часть фильма у нас - из-за нашедшегося именно в Одессе нужного места с подходящим ракурсом. В фильме главные роли сыграли  всеми известные актеры.  В прокате его посмотрели несколько десятков млн. зрителей.  Режиссер за свой творческий путь снял, как минимум, еще две очень известные картины.

Вопрос: название фильма, _главная сценарная часть_, которого прошла в нашем городе.

 Место съемки фильма
Приподнять камеру не могу. Место более чем узнаваемо.

P.S. Дабы сузить поиск хочу предупредить, что этот фильм не указан
в этом, этом, этом, этом и этом  списке. Здесь его тоже не упоминали.

----------


## Kamin

Это возможно фильм "Весна на Заречной улице" и газон в Дюковском парке.

----------


## Ranke

> Это возможно фильм "Весна на Заречной улице" и газон в Дюковском парке.


 Про "Весну на Заречной улице" была загадка №51 от 10.06.2013. Пользователь [email protected] ответила спустя 10 минут

----------


## Namidiol

как вариант, "Неподдающиеся"
Прыжок с вышки
Дюковский парк и парк Шевченко

----------


## Ranke

> как вариант, "Неподдающиеся"
> Прыжок с вышки
> Дюковский парк и парк Шевченко


 Эта картина есть в приведенных списках. Думайте!

----------


## Namidiol

> Эта картина есть в приведенных списках. Думайте!


 Тяжело просмотреть все приведенные списки)

----------


## Milkaway

... "Операция Ы" - нетленка с "хрущовками" Французский б-р  - Довженко ??? Опять же  - великий Гайдай ... но там год 1965 ...

----------


## Namidiol

пальцем в небо -Фильм "Ветер" (1958)

----------


## Ranke

Да, Гайдай - великий режиссер. Но у "Операции Ы" крохотный эпизод. А таких в картине масса. 
И это фильм не "Ветер" (1958)

----------


## Namidiol

Сверстницы?

----------


## Ranke

> Сверстницы?

----------


## Дачник

Человек Амфибия.
бассейн на киностудии.

----------


## Ranke

> Человек Амфибия.
> бассейн на киностудии.


 Не знал, что у нас в бассейне ихтиандра снимали.
Если так, то где же здесь натура с ракурсом?
Да и на фото у меня явно не водоросли.

----------


## Viktoz

Жажда

----------


## Ranke

> Жажда


 Нет. Фильм не про воду.

----------


## феерический

Тогда про футбол)

----------


## Ranke

> Тогда про футбол)


 Давай, Митя, жми!

----------


## феерический

Хоттабыча снимали в Одессе эпизодически...

----------


## Ranke

> Хоттабыча снимали в Одессе эпизодически...


 Нет не Хаттабыч. В фильме все без фокусов. Все по серьезному, как в жизни ...

----------


## феерический

Тогда Третий тайм или иной фильм о матче смерти.

----------


## Ranke

> Тогда Третий тайм или иной фильм о матче смерти.


 Да, *«Третий тайм»*, режиссера Евгения Карелова снимался и в Одессе на стадионе «Спартак» в начале 60-х.

«Все натурные съёмки проводились в Калининграде. Эпизоды снимали на стадионах "Балтике" (центральный вход, закамуфлированный фанерой и флагами, через который идут на матч полчища нацистских солдат) и на "Локомотиве" (VIP-ложа, трибуны, эпизоды игры). …» _Геннадий Полищук_ 

  Скриншот кадров фильма.

Сам матч отсняли на стадионе "Спартак", до его реконструкции.
На заднем плане видно сильно пострадавшее во время бомбежки здание Юнкерского училища, по адресу Итальянский б-р, 3. Немецкий марш там же. Спустя 20 лет после фильма в эксплуатацию будет введена "Музкомедия" (1981г.) 

Вложение 8472205 На долю секунды в кадр попадает военная вышка, которую умело прячет оператор не поднимая камеру выше верхнего этажа ЮУ. 

 Историческое фото стадиона «Спартак» в 60-х

Ну и последнее.
Главное на что можно обратить внимание при просмотре и удостоверится
в правильности суждений так это здание, мелькающее перед зрителями на протяжении всего матча, по Пантелеймоновской, 28 (конец XIX века)

Вложение 8472231 Wikipedia

*феерический, БРАВО!* 
Эх, а такие подсказки были заготовлены

----------


## Ranke

Любознательность привела меня в один из дворов в центре города.
Где и что я искал? Пожалуйста, адрес и название.

----------


## Namidiol

Пальцем в небо
Памятник П.А. Тарана?

----------


## Ranke

> Пальцем в небо
> Памятник П.А. Тарана?


  Мимо

----------


## Ellsara

Софиевская, 17 (с карликовым памятником Ленина и легендах о беседах алкоголиков с ним)?

----------


## Ranke

> Софиевская, 17 (с карликовым памятником Ленина и легендах о беседах алкоголиков с ним)?


 Да, *Ellsara.*

Это двор по Софиевской, 17.
Ивестен и своим постаментом из красного гранита, на котором до начала 90-х
стоял памятник вождю. Наверное, самый мальникий из всех .... метр с кепкой. 



За рассказы с алкоголиками ничего не знаю.
Лично общался с жительницей двора, которая хорошо все помнит.
И место показала, где дворник скульптуру прятал.

А без красивого сказа и история не интересна 

Вложение 8473305 "Летопись в камне и бронзе", 1984

----------


## Ranke

Вопрос - классика темы.
В ответе обязательно улица и номер дома.

----------


## феерический

> Вопрос - классика темы.
> В ответе обязательно улица и номер дома.
> 
> Вложение 8473319


 Веры Инбер, в начале, или там может быть дом с нумерацией по Черноморской.

----------


## Kamin

По моему это по ул. Черноморской, № 6.

----------


## Trs

Это может быть ещё дом в последнем квартале Канатной, у него адрес по Слепнева, кажется.

----------


## Ranke

Это не по Веры Инбер, не по Черноморской, не по Канатной и не по Слепнева

----------


## Kamin

Возможно это на Фонтанской дороге

----------


## Ranke

Это уже определенно теплее, Kamin.
В помощь балкончик 
Вложение 8473608

----------


## Kamin

Это Фонтанская дорога № 8. Дома специалистов.

----------


## Ranke

> Это Фонтанская дорога № 8. Дома специалистов.


 Нет не специалистов.
А какой из Вы имеете ввиду?

Вложение 8473653

----------


## Antique

Дома преподавательского состава Кадетского корпуса, но я только фотографии видел.

----------


## Kamin

Это наверное дом №8/2

----------


## Ranke

Именно в этом доме изначально селили не преподавателей и не специалистов. Другое
Нет, это не 8/2

Напротив
Вложение 8473779

----------


## Antique

Может быть комендатура корпуса по адресу  Фонтанская дорога, 10/2?

----------


## Ranke

> Может быть комендатура корпуса по адресу  Фонтанская дорога, 10/2?


 Нет-нет, тогда мы мягкое место к теплу развернем. А нам туда не надо!
Дом офицерский.



Дайте номер!

----------


## Antique

Фон. дор. 8/8

Так преподаватели и были офицерами, разве нет?

----------


## Ranke

> Фон. дор. 8/8
> 
> Так преподаватели и были офицерами, разве нет?


 Там не только преподователи училища ;-)
Мне объяснили так. 

Ответ: *Фонтанская дорога, д. 8/8*
Kamin и Antique, не думал, что эта загадка растянется.

----------


## Ranke

Ты смотришь на него, оно смотрит на тебя.
Все очень дорого.

Что и где?
Вложение 8474056 фрагмент

----------


## Antique

Эрнст Неизвестный. Золотое Дитя. Морской Вокзал.

----------


## феерический

Нет, ну это же не может быть тем о чем я думаю, ведь так, правда?

----------


## Ranke

> Нет, ну это же не может быть тем о чем я думаю, ведь так, правда?


 Конечно это не оно

----------


## Ranke

> Эрнст Неизвестный. Золотое Дитя. Морской Вокзал.


 Абсолютно верно, *Antique!*

Вложение 8474108 Золотое дитя

----------


## Ranke

В одном из списков (своими словами) самых главных-преглавных в масштабе страны-народа памятников нашего города и области я обнаружил 8 объектов по Одессе и в 3 раза больше по Одесской области. Все хорошо узнаваемы и находимы. Все, кроме одного ... Помогите мне.

Что это за объект? Что это за сокровище нации? Которое и в гугле запросто так не сыскать и на место на раз-два не попадешь?

Вложение 8474119 
foto by Alex.V, Igor Belov, Oleg Lomov, Volpacchiotto, Antonina Cherpak, BSveta 

Antique, молчите! Дайте народу поиграть.

----------


## Antique

Надмогильный памятник Кириаку Костанди, который по идее находится на 22-м участке 2-го Христианского кладбища. В интернете нашлась даже фотография: http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/2010239/post292469884/

----------


## Ranke

> Надмогильный памятник Кириаку Костанди, которое по идее находится на 22-м участке 2-го Христианского кладбища. В интернете нашлась даже фотография: http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/2010239/post292469884/


 Спасибо, *Antique.*
Больше Вас не приглашу 

*Кириак Константинович Костанди* 
Умер 31 октября 1921 г. Первоначально был похоронен на Первом христианском кладбище г. Одессы, 20.05.1935 останки К.К. Костанди его учениками и товарищами были перезахоронены на Втором христианском кладбище г. Одессы.

 2012
Состояние места, надо признать удручающее ...

----------


## Antique

Печально, хотелось бы верить, что фотография на сайте сделана позднее 2012-го.

----------


## Ranke

На фотографии 30-х фонтан на фоне здания.
1. Где это место?
2. Что изменилось в фонтане?
3. И где же сейчас можно наблюдать точно такой же фонтан?



Antique, заклинаю Вас - молчите =X

----------


## Kamin

Санаторий им. Горького (сам не видел, вот так получилось, но видел фото)

----------


## Kamin

Изменена центральная фигура в центре фонтана.

----------


## Ranke

Ответ не полный. Принять не могу.
Кто поможет?

1. ...
2. ...
3. ...

----------


## Viktoz

> Ответ не полный. Принять не могу.
> Кто поможет?
> 
> 1. ...
> 2. ...
> 3. ...


 1, усадьба Бродского)  потом Санаторий Горького, а так же еще и Дзержинского был
2  поменялась девушка, сначала была девушка с кувшином, сейчас мальчик с рыбой .

----------


## софира

мне кажется , что подобный фонтан я видела на тер.  санат.Одесса
правда, он в прошлом году подвергся реконструкции,не помню нюансов,но ,по-моему, он изменился

----------


## Ranke

Понятно. Над ответом работал коллектив авторов.

1. На фотографии фонтан. Сейчас это санаторий "Горького" по Фонтанской дороге, 165.
2. Сейчас на этом фонтане вместо девушки с раковиной, стоит еще один мальчик с рыбой. Пятый
3. Фонтан-близнец находится в санатории "Одесса" (СБУ) по Французскому бульвару, 52. На данный момент отреставрирован.

 2011, сан. "Одесса"   2012, сан. "Горького"

----------


## Ranke

*Всем спасибо! Конец I части.*

----------


## Ranke

После блистательной отгадки феерическим по "Третьему тайму", не удержался и написал в ЛС. Ну никак в голове не укладывалось, что без подсказок (а их было заготовлено аж 3 штуки), по зеленому фрагменту то ли газона, то ли еще какой поляны можно выйти на решение.

Ответ публикую с разрешения и без правок:

_"Привет, Максим! 
Я когда-то в университете играл в Что-Где-Когда и у нас была самая эпатажная команда алкашей, хулиганов и разгильдяев, но при этом мы трижды становились чемпионами Нархоза, играя против задротов и ходячих энциклопедий. Все потому, что у нас было четкое разделение: был абсолютно неадекватный чел, но он был большой профи в истории. Был вообще редкий гад - но при этом ему не было равных по части мирового спорта. И вот так по направлениям. А я брал вопросы на логику, соединяя воедино все версии, фильтруя и выделяя самую суть, считай, что у меня сработал профессиональный инстинкт и пошла цепочка: газон, ассоциации, одесса, футбол, мама рассказывала, что у них во дворе снимался эпизод хаттабыча, мой ответ, тон твоего ответа, копаем дальше, версии, яшин, матч смерти, выбираем подходящее, какие фильмы о матче смерти я знаю, сопоставление, мой ответ. 
Все просто, никакого лукавства, и до этого момента я не знал, что третий тайм частично снимался в Одессе, но просто распутал клубок и этот вариант ответа был самым логичным)"_

Случайностей не бывает!
Ну, вы поняли кому плюсик надо поставить 
Еще парочку архивных кадров со съемок в Одессе

  /источник/

----------


## Sergey Rozzman

Знающие люди Одессу называют "Говорящим городом"..и это не случайно..

----------


## [email protected]

Где это?

----------


## Lively

Внутренний дворик художественно-графического факультета педагогического университета (начало Старопортофранковской)

----------


## Milkaway

пленэрный дворик в художественном музее на ул,Короленко?

----------


## [email protected]

> Внутренний дворик художественно-графического факультета педагогического университета (начало Старопортофранковской)


 


> пленэрный дворик в художественном музее на ул,Короленко?


 Это таки дворик, действительно, художники часто видят эту скульптуру, но вы не угадали)

----------


## Kamin

Может это ул. Большая Арнаутская (начало). Во дворе дома, где живут художники.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Торговая № 2?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Греческая ?

----------


## [email protected]

нет

----------


## Kamin

ул. Толстова № 6 ?

----------


## Jorjic

Грековка?

----------


## [email protected]

> Грековка?


 Да!  :smileflag: 

  *Показать скрытый текст* *там же - во дворике Грековки*

----------


## Kamin

Где у нас этот лев?

----------


## феерический

Новодел?

----------


## феерический

Бристоль?

----------


## Kamin

Нет, это не Бристоль, можно сказать холодно!

----------


## феерический

район ЖД вокзала и среднефонтанской?

----------


## Kamin

Холодно (нет)

----------


## Milkaway

... Гоголя,7 ?...

----------


## Kamin

Нет, не Гоголя, но уже ближе!  :smileflag:

----------


## феерический

Некрасова 7?

----------


## Kamin

Нет! Подскажу немного он на двери.

----------


## Pinky

Екатерининская площадь, таверна "св.Николая", кажется там что-то подобное видел

----------


## Kamin

Нет, этот не там.

----------


## VHana

Может, начало Преображенской?

----------


## Kamin

Уже ближе, но пока нет.

----------


## Antique

Софиевская, 13?

----------


## Kamin

Нет, но уже теплее! Очень известное здание! ))

----------


## Antique

Софиевская, 5, дворец Нарышкиных!

----------


## Kamin

Абсолютно точно!

----------


## Ranke

*Загадки_2014 (часть I)* *здесь >>>*

*Загадки_2014 (часть II)*

71. Летучий корабль
72. Взгляд личности
73. Про героя
74. Министерский каштан
75. Картина маслом в центре центра
76. 70x625=
77. Столб композитора
78. Богиня плодородия 
79. Новые лица
80. Крылья, ноги и хвост

Старт - *15 августа в 21:00*

----------


## Ranke

В качестве эксперимента фотозагадка
будет сопровождаться значком. Смотрите вложение.



Может являться молчаливой подсказкой участнику темы  :smileflag: 
Категорийность достаточно условная. Без четких границ. Субъективная. 
Профессиональный уровень (знание города в деталях) пользователей форума более чем разный. И все же попробуем. Как минимум, я буду знать, что дал шанс выиграть как можно большему числу неравнодушных к нашему родному и любимому.

Предыдущую группу загадок я бы оформил так
*Загадки_2014 (часть I)*

61. Все лучшее - детям! - ГГ
62. Суровые лики - ГГГ 
63. Дело-труба - Г
64. Кошки в городе - Г и ГГ 
65. Про фильм - ГГГ
66. Пьедестал из красного гранита - Г 
67. Где этот дом? - ГГ
68. Фрагмент в бронзе - ГГГ
69. Сокровище нации - Г
70. Фонтан. Дежа-вю - ГГ

----------


## Ranke

*Всем добрый вечер!*

Напоминаю - следуйте вопросу.
Неполные ответы не приветствуются.
Подсказок на каждый вопрос будет 1-2.

Вопросы задаются по очереди согласно списка (см.выше).
Если сегодня не закончим, то играем до 24:00. Утром начало в 9:00.
Субботы, надеюсь, будет достаточно  :smileflag: 

P.S. В загадке №73 пришлось отойти от формата.
Искомое место находится не в городе, а в окрестности его. 

*Удачи! И пусть победит сильнейший*

----------


## Ranke

Земля прощай ...
А дальше забылось.

Где это?

----------


## феерический

крыша морского училища?

----------


## Ranke

> крыша морского училища?


 Нет.

----------


## Kamin

Одесский порт?

----------


## Milkaway

Морская академия на Дидрихсона?

----------


## Ranke

> Одесский порт?


  Если была бы его территория, то на фото стоял бы один глазик. А так, фотографируй - не хочу.

----------


## Ellsara

аттракцион в Кировском сквере?

----------


## Ranke

> Морская академия на Дидрихсона?


 Надо посмотреть. Не знал, что там в небе корабли парят.
Да и по академии, Milkaway, тоже так просто  с фотиком не побегаешь. 
На фото стоит 2 глаза!

----------


## Ranke

> аттракцион в Кировском сквере?


 С детьми это не связано. Все по-взрослому.

----------


## феерический

район спуска вакуленчука?

----------


## Ranke

> район спуска вакуленчука?


 Ну ... есть что-то отдаленное в слове "спуск", но Григорий Никитич здесь ни при чем.

----------


## FIGOWA

не далеко от памятника Катерине?

----------


## Ranke

> не далеко от памятника Катерине?


 Нет, FIGOWA. Это не на Екатерининской площади и не рядом. Но уже ближе, чем бюст Григория Никитича.

----------


## Artemisia

Есть смысл "спуски" перечислять?

----------


## феерический

Ланжероновская, район лит. музея?
Как вариант - ланжероновский спуск.

----------


## Milkaway

... мачты явно учебные - может летний лагерь ... например, Молодая гвардия ...

----------


## Kamin

ул. Приморская?

----------


## Ranke

> Ланжероновская, район лит. музея?
> Как вариант - ланжероновский спуск.


 Холодно



> Есть смысл "спуски" перечислять?


 Наверное, нет. Думайте! Вспоминайте! Google/Яндекс  панорамы улиц его знают. 
А кто-то - представляете! - каждый день мимо ездит. Кто на работу, а кто домой

----------


## Ranke

> ул. Приморская?


  Потеплело. Явно причем.

----------


## Artemisia

При въезде с Приморской в Газовый переулок? Там есть какой-то кораблик. Но вот какой именно совершенно не помню. (хотя если там, то ответ "Приморская" тоже верный...)

----------


## феерический

Да, это он. Меня смутил масштаб, я думал что он большой...

----------


## Kamin

Думаю это в районе казарм ВМС Украины напротив Андросовского переулка (если ошибся в этом адресе, то может в училище морского транспорта Приморская № 45)

----------


## Ranke

> При въезде с Приморской в Газовый переулок? Там есть какой-то кораблик. Но вот какой именно совершенно не помню. (хотя если там, то ответ "Приморская" тоже верный...)


 Artemisia молодец! С подачи Kamin, конечно  :smileflag: 

 

ул. Приморская / Газовый переулок
*это здесь >>>*

----------


## Ranke

Довелось прогуливаться по городу. 
По всем знакомой улице. Привлек внимание
мужик. Смотрел в одну точку. Я даже сфотал ее.
Что он там усмотрел - непонятно.

Где это? И как его зовут?

Вложение 8551144

----------


## Kamin

Угол Троицкой и Маразлиевской, Троицкая № 2 А взгляд  конечно памятника Г.Г. Маразли

----------


## Ranke

> Угол Троицкой и Маразлиевской, Троицкая № 2 А взгляд  конечно памятника Г.Г. Маразли


 Абсолютно точно, Kamin!

 Вложение 8551290

*Это здесь >>>*

----------


## Ranke

Достаточно давно были все эти события.
Место под Одессой. Связанное с исторической личностью. На территорию без разговора на КПП: "Дяденька пропусти цветочки возложить" проехать не получиться.



Попробуйте догадаться о ком идет речь?

----------


## Milkaway

Григорьевка?

----------


## феерический

Под Одессой, ок, как ехать в какую сторону?

----------


## Namidiol

Памятник на месте гибели Г.И. Котовского

Чабанка
Координаты - 46°35'11"N 30°57'12"E

Согласно этой ссылки - http://wikimapia.org/26852075/ru/%D0...BE%D0%B3%D0%BE

----------


## Ranke

> Григорьевка?


 Перелет

Вложение 8551448

----------


## Ranke

*Ответ на загадку №73 - Про героя*




> Памятник на месте гибели Г.И. Котовского
> Чабанка
> Координаты - 46°35'11"N 30°57'12"E


 Отличные знания местности и истории, Namidiol!

  2013

----------


## Ranke

Эх, на памяти у меня таблички из "парка Ленина" (ныне "Победы").
Такие металлические с наборными буквами. Такой-то и такой-то посадил этот дуб.
Или делигация такая-то посадила эту рощу. Таблички канули в Лету, т.е. на металлолом. А деревья растут ...

Не то что сейчас  Времена меняются Вложение 8551529 Вложение 8551530 Вложение 8551531

Где мне попалось это дерево?
И кем оно было посажено?

----------


## Namidiol

Черемушки?

----------


## Ranke

> Черемушки?


 Нет, в другом месте. С видом на б-о-о-ольшую "площадку".

----------


## феерический

Павлов Дмитрий Васильевич, министр торговли. Он?

----------


## Ranke

> Павлов Дмитрий Васильевич, министр торговли. Он?


 Не он.

----------


## Kamin

Дендропарк "Победы" ?

----------


## Milkaway

... Шампанский пер - где-то около стадиона?

----------


## феерический

Такую табличку я мог видеть возле пищевой академии.

----------


## Ranke

Найдете министа - найдете и alma mater.
Найдете alma mater - найдете и министра.
Wiki в помощь. Искомое лицо и по сей день здравствующее.

----------


## yakhve

Кравцов, Борис Васильевич
Одесское артиллерийское училище

----------


## Ranke

> Кравцов, Борис Васильевич
> Одесское артиллерийское училище


 БРАВО, yakhve!!! 

Кравцов Борис Васильевич (91 год сейчас) - 4-й министр юстиции СССР (1984-1989)

Закончил в 1942 году
Одесское высшее артиллерийское командное 
ордена Ленина училище им. М.В.Фрунзе >>>

----------


## Ranke

Всем спокойной ночи. Продолжение завтра в 9:00
с загадки №75 - Картина маслом в центре центра

----------


## Ranke

Достаточно известный факт, что дом/двор где жил Давид Маркович снимали на молдаванке по адресу Колонтаевская, 21.

Из справочника второй половины 40-х мне удалось узнать место жительства прототипа киношного героя - капитана милиции УГРО Курлянда Давида Марковича.

В некоторых статьях упоминается дом Либмана. Справочник (и не один) упрямо твердит о другом.

Предлагаю принять участие в поиске истинного двора/дома,
в котором проживал К.Д.М. сам, а в последствии и семья его.

Квартиру под номером 63 я не нашел. Сфотографировал ближайшую подъездную дверь.
И сделал кадр вверх.

Итак, что это за дом?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Пастера?

----------


## Ranke

> ул. Пастера?


 Нет.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Садиковская № 37

----------


## Ranke

> ул. Садиковская № 37


 Нет

----------


## yakhve

Соборная площадь, дом Папудова

----------


## Ranke

> Соборная площадь?


 См. название загадки 



Дом на виду. Двор открыт.
Краеведы, описывая это здание, могут упоминуть особу, которая здесь проживала на втором этаже.

----------


## Ranke

> Соборная площадь, дом Папудова


 Молодец!!!

Дом Папудова по адресу Соборная площадь,1 - Преображенская, 25
*Это здесь >>>*

 1948

----------


## Ranke

Ровно сто лет назад была установлена эта конструкция.
Даже школьник может рассчитать массу (в кг) ее главной архитектурной составляющей.

О чем речь? И конечно где?

 фрагмент

----------


## Namidiol

Мысль только об укрепительных сооружениях или каких-то пушках для защиты Одессы
А может и с приездом Николая ІІ в Одессу

----------


## Ranke

> Мысль только об укрепительных сооружениях или каких-то пушках для защиты Одессы
> А может и с приездом Николая ІІ в Одессу


 Много мыслей - это хорошо!
Что-то, наверняка, думается верно.

----------


## Milkaway

Ришельевская, 14 - Детский мир - лифт???

----------


## Ranke

> Ришельевская, 14 - Детский мир - лифт???


  Ничего себе лифтик на 40 с лишним тонн. Кого поднимать-то?

----------


## yakhve

Пушка на Приморском бульваре?

----------


## Ranke

> Пушка на Приморском бульваре?


 Постамент бы рассыпался. И неужели Вы думаете, чтобы сделать этот кадр я на пушку перед мэрией забрался   И еще, школьник ее массу не рассчитает. Это точно.

----------


## Ellsara

ограда артучилища? 70(?) пушек, вес ствола 625 кг

----------


## FIGOWA



----------


## Ranke

*Ответ к загадке №76 -70x625=*




> ограда артучилища? 70(?) пушек, вес ствола 625 кг


 Абсолютно верно, Ellsara!

Вложение 8552644 Вложение 8552646 
*Это здесь >>>*

Стволы считал по Фонтанской дороге и по Артиллерийской улице. У меня получилось 70.

----------


## Ranke

Где в городе стоит  этот отлично сохранившейся экземпляр?

----------


## Kamin

Пироговский переулок?

----------


## Ranke

> Пироговский переулок?


 Нет. Прописка у столба знатная. Мало кто бы отказался работать на *********** ********, с видом на ****.

----------


## Jorjic

> Нет. Прописка у столба знатная. Мало кто бы отказался работать на *********** ********, с видом на ****.


 Французский бульвар читается, а с видом на что? Думаю, самый конец бульвара, возле сохранившейся остановки.
ЗЫ. Дошло - с видом на море. Но вид там несколько подпорченный.

----------


## Ellsara

> Французский бульвар читается, а с видом на что? Думаю, самый конец бульвара, возле сохранившейся остановки.


 с видом на море

----------


## yakhve

Французский угол Дунаева?

----------


## Ranke

> с видом на море


 Да, вид на море шикарный 
Гугла-мобиль доехал и развернулся ...
Что-то помешало мне поставить на загадке 3 и даже 2 глазика ...
Думайте!

----------


## Ranke

Нет там остановки и никогда не было. И это не переулок Дунаева.

----------


## Artemisia

Закрытая территория? Ботанический сад?

----------


## Artemisia

Если учесть название загадки, то как вариант - переулок Чайковского. В принципе тоже недалеко от моря

----------


## Kamin

Приморский бульвар? Возможно территория Думы со двора

----------


## Milkaway

дворик трамвайно-транспортного управления?

----------


## Ellsara

Мукачевский переулок? в прошлом пер.Глинки, Вагнеровский переулок (в честь купца)

----------


## Ranke

Что-то как-то резко потянуло в другую сторону. А вроде как были на правильном пути ... Еще раз - там никакой остановки нет. Рельсов тоже никаких нет и не было. "Территория" есть. Частная, но заходить не надо, а то как бы по вашему гугло-мобиль ездил?

И еще ... музыка. Вы слышите там музыку? Вот и я ничего не слышу  А композитор есть

----------


## Antique

На Гагаринском плато был один такой столб. Но вообще их же в городе не счесть.

----------


## Viktoz

Нищинского?

----------


## Ranke

> На Гагаринском плато был один такой столб. Но вообще их же в городе не счесть.


 Да, Antique, я приму ответ. И перейдем к следующей загадке.
Как раз по Вашему весу, уважаемый Antique.

Клиника пластической хирургии "Моцарт"
Прописка: Французский бульвар, 60А

 2012

*Это здесь >>>*

Был недавно. Выкрасили в какой-то непонятный цвет. Лучше бы оставили как есть.

----------


## Ranke

Вопрос прост - где находится это здание?
В помощь - не Французский бульвар.
Достаточно отдалено от центра города.

----------


## Kamin

Купальный переулок?

----------


## Ranke

> Купальный переулок?


 Очень холодно

----------


## Kamin

ул. Б.Хмельницкого?

----------


## Ranke

> ул. Б.Хмельницкого?


 Температура та же

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вопрос прост - где находится это здание?
> В помощь - не Французский бульвар.
> Достаточно отдалено от центра города.
> 
> Вложение 8553097


 Селекционный институт ?

----------


## Artemisia

Щорса?

----------


## Antique

> Клиника пластической хирургии "Моцарт"[/SIZE]


 Вот Моцарт не припомню, я в последний раз был в начале 2011 года, тогда в тех местах был сан. Аркадия пограничников. В панорамах виден столб прямо на улице, правда не напротив Моцарта, а дальше по улице. Интересно, это тот же самый, либо его позднее перенесли?

----------


## Antique

Дачный переулок, 2. Бывшая дача, а во времена СССР и сейчас санаторий. Сам там никогда не был, но о здании слышал.

----------


## Ranke

> Дачный переулок, 2. Бывшая дача, а во времена СССР и сейчас санаторий. Сам там никогда не был, но о здании слышал.


 Абсолютно верно!
Это на админздании санатория "Черное море" что по Дачному переулку, 2


Вложение 8553541 05/2013

*Это здесь >>>*

----------


## Ranke

Кто они? По отдельности не отгадываем!



К рассмотрению принимаются ответы формата:
1. Иванов Иван Иванович
2. Петров Петр Петрович
3. Сидоров Сидор Сидорович

----------


## Namidiol

Всех вместе тяжело отгадать)
1 Мичурин Иван Федорович?

а может бюст Иорини в Грековке ?

----------


## Kamin

1. П.М. Заменгоф - ул. Дерибасовская № 3

----------


## Milkaway

1. Это скульптура К.Костанди во дворике на Пастера, где он жил с семьей - номер не помню ...

----------


## Ranke

Внимательно читайте название загадки.

1. Первый - в центре. Мог быть популярным. Не так давно закрыт соседями от туристов. Его любят дети.

Вложение 8553794

2. Второй - отдален от  центра. Открыт всем. Туристам не интересен. Смотрит на пятиэтажку.



3. Третий - совсем далеко. Туристы там не ходят. Рядом с ним мяч неправильной формы.

----------


## Artemisia

3. Леонид Михайлович Шелестович

----------


## Milkaway

1. Точно Костанди на Пастера.
2. Наверное - Джордж Гамов в одноименном скверике
3. наверное тренер по регби и наверное у стадиона ЧМП - тоже ведь футбол, хоть и американский)))

----------


## Ranke

Не могу принять ответ. Дайте один полный ответ согласно запрашиваему формату (адреса не нужны).

----------


## Namidiol

2. Бюст Ивана Воронаева



1. Кирияк Константинович Костанди
2. Иван Ефимович Воронаев
3. Леонид Михайлович Шелестович

Milkaway и Artemisiа плюсики нужно поставить))

----------


## Ranke

Женская сборная 

*Namidiol, Milkaway, Artemisia*  

1. Костанди Кириак Константинович (установлен в 2010 году)
2. Воронаев Иван Ефимович (установлен в 2011 году)
3. Шелестович Леонид Михайлович (установлен в 2013 году)

----------


## Ranke

Подсказок не будет.
Ответ должен быть более чем *конкретным*

Что должно быть на фото?

----------


## Artemisia

Гарпия?

----------


## Ranke

> Гарпия?


 Не мисс Фурия и не мисс Гарпия.

----------


## Artemisia

Грифон?

----------


## Ranke

> Грифон?


 Невнимательно смотрите на загадку.

----------


## Artemisia

Дракон?

----------


## Ranke

> Дракон?


 Какой такой дракон-грифон? Нет-нет и еще раз нет.
Все гораздо проще и изящнее.

----------


## Milkaway

... тритон? ...

----------


## Antique

Крокодил?

----------


## victor.odessa

Пушка с "Тигра"

----------


## Ranke

Не тритон, не крокодил и с пушкой, Виктор, Вы опоздали.
Постарайтесь абстрагироваться. 
Расслабьтесь , а потом сосредоточьтесь 

Париж - XIX век - Одесса - XIX век
Три, нет 4 глазика!!!!

Логика феерического в помощь

----------


## Antique

Должен быть изображен тигр. Хотя.. лев из горсада.

----------


## Ranke

> Должен быть изображен тигр.


 Даже если и тигр (а это не он), то он туда не влезет! Правда?

----------


## Antique

Ну хорошо, на изображениях запечатлены фрагменты скульптур Огюста Кейна. В Одессе он для М.М. Маразли изготовил Льва и Львицу, которые располагаются в Горсаду, судя по всему на третьем изображении должна быть запечатлена лапа кабана, так как на первой фотографии таки лапа крокодила.

----------


## Ranke

> Ну хорошо, на изображениях запечатлены фрагменты скульптур Огюста Кейна. В Одессе он для М.М. Маразли изготовил Льва и Львицу, которые располагаются в Горсаду, судя по всему на третьем изображении должна быть запечатлена лапа кабана, так как на первой фотографии таки лапа крокодила.


 Убедили в своих знаниях и способностях. 



Это фрагмент лапы кабана из известной скульптурной группы "Лев и львица", что в Городском саду.

В загадке были приложены 1. лапа крокодила (фрагмент скульптуры "Тигр, попирающий крокодила", 1873) и 2. лапа крупной птицы (фрагмент скульптуры "Нубийский лев и его добыча", 1870). Оригиналы обоих изваяний базируются в Париже. Автор - француз *Огюст Николя Каэн.*

 

Как вы уже поняли, одесская скульптура одна из его ранних работ.

----------


## Ranke

*Всем спасибо за игру, за отгадки!*

----------


## Ellsara

> *Всем спасибо за игру, за отгадки!*


 Максим, спасибо Вам за отличные задания! Игра получилась интересной, познавательной и увлекательной! Жду следующий сет загадок )

Ребята, помогите с плюсиком (видимо благодарила за прошлые загадки и пока не восстановила мощь)

----------


## Ranke

Итоги загадок_2011 и 2012 (№№01-49) *>>>*
Итоги загадок_2013 (№№50-60) *>>>*

61. Все лучшее - детям! - Kamin 
62. Суровые лики - verda
63. Дело-труба - Antique
64. Кошки в городе -  Milkaway, Namidiol, Artemisia
65. Про фильм - феерический 
66. Пьедестал из красного гранита - Ellsara
67. Где этот дом? - Kamin, Antique
68. Фрагмент в бронзе - Antique
69. Сокровище нации - Antique
70. Фонтан. Дежа-вю - Kamin, Viktoz, софира

71. Летучий корабль - Artemisia
72. Взгляд личности - Kamin
73. Про героя - Namidiol
74. Министерский каштан - yakhve
75. Картина маслом в центре центра - yakhve
76. 70x625= - Ellsara
77. Столб композитора - Antique
78. Богиня плодородия - Antique
79. Новые лица - Milkaway, Namidiol, Artemisia
80. Крылья, ноги и хвост - Antique

*I. Antique (7)*
*II. Kamin (4)*
*III.  Milkaway, Namidiol, Artemisia, yakhve, Ellsara*

----------


## Namidiol

Это место связано с именем доктора технических наук, профессора, заслуженного деятеля науки и техники Украины.
Что это за место?

----------


## Kshisya

Насчет места есть варианты, но связь с доктором технических наук, профессором, заслуженным деятелем науки и техники Украины, чего то не находится))))
Может подсказку?)))

----------


## Namidiol

Давайте варианты, а потом уже подсказку)))

Могу выложить фото профессора

----------


## Kshisya

Как варианты: Парк Юность на 8-й Фонтана или Куликово поле. Но от фото профессора не откажусь))))

----------


## Namidiol

> Как варианты: Парк Юность на 8-й Фонтана или Куликово поле. Но от фото профессора не откажусь))))


 Нет

Фото профессора
Родился профессор в 1930 г.

----------


## Kshisya

Так, теперь ситуация, другая))))))   Профессор- Чумак  Игорь Григорьевич, судя по деятельности имеет отношение к производству холодильных установок

Варианты  - сквер на Канатной напротив Од. Академии пищевых установок?

----------


## Kshisya

Сквер Гамова? С видом на Холодмаш?

----------


## Namidiol

Профессора узнали, а вот сквер не угадали

----------


## Milkaway

... как вариант - склоны парка ,,Юбилейный,, - знаю, что в 60-х годах, когда облагораживали его территорию, то шефство над определенными участками брали на себя и вузы, и НИИ,и другие организации...

----------


## Namidiol

Это не парк, а сквер.

----------


## ВЕСЫ

Сквер на Генуэзской.

----------


## Namidiol

> Сквер на Генуэзской.


 Правильно

----------


## verda

А дерево чумак внизу - как символ или просто выросло?

----------


## Namidiol

> А дерево чумак внизу - как символ или просто выросло?


 Сквер в запущенном состоянии и табличка почти целиком  заросла

----------


## Akademik Williams

Кто может сказать: на крыше какого дома у нас в Одессе находиться паровоз?

----------


## Kariatida

> Кто может сказать: на крыше какого дома у нас в Одессе находиться паровоз?


 на Черемушках????
Тот, что я знаю, явно не Черемушки

----------


## Antique

На Пассаже, где же ещё. Там и корабль.

----------


## Kariatida

> На Пассаже, где же ещё. Там и корабль.


 ну да) но черемушки в заголовке удивили

----------


## Akademik Williams

Правильно, паровоз находится на Пассаже (Черёмушки - это ошибка!). У нас ещё на крыше есть сфинкс, и в центре  растет куст на крыше, достаточно большой.

----------


## Ranke

> Правильно, паровоз находится на Пассаже (Черёмушки - это ошибка!). У нас ещё на крыше есть сфинкс, и в центре  растет куст на крыше, достаточно большой.


 А еще эта тема называется "История и современность Одессы - фотозагадки"

Простой пример:
Где у нас такая красота сохранилась?

----------


## Inna_Z

> Правильно, паровоз находится на Пассаже (Черёмушки - это ошибка!). У нас ещё на крыше есть сфинкс, и в центре  растет куст на крыше, достаточно большой.


 Коблевская, 38

----------


## Antique

> Простой пример:
> Где у нас такая красота сохранилась?


 Посёлок АО "Самопомощь", Пионерская, 11 с буквами, я до сих пор не знаю как они обозначены. Верхний коттедж жалко, так изуродовали.

----------


## Ranke

> Посёлок АО "Самопомощь", Пионерская, 11 с буквами, я до сих пор не знаю как они обозначены. Верхний коттедж жалко, так изуродовали.


 Да, *Antique* Вы и *Trs* правы.

Пионерская, 11-А,Б,Е 
Вложение 8655214

Первые десятилетия XX века как понимаю

----------


## Antique

> Первые десятилетия XX века как понимаю


 Примерно 1911-1915, не раньше. Была задача построить посёлок по типу города-сада.

----------


## VHana

> У нас ещё на крыше есть сфинкс, и в центре  растет куст на крыше, достаточно большой.


  Куст растет на Троицкой/Ришельевской над "Черноморцем"

----------


## Akademik Williams

Правильно

----------


## Namidiol

Есть у нас в городе фотограф)
Назовите адрес

----------


## verda

На Киностудии?

----------


## Namidiol

> На Киностудии?


 Нет

----------


## Milkaway

... Новосельского - возле фотомагазина "Папарацци"? ...

----------


## Namidiol

> ... Новосельского - возле фотомагазина "Папарацци"? ...


 Да

----------


## razgilday



----------


## razgilday

Продолжаем

----------


## Дачник

Ильичевск, во3ле новой лестницы.

----------


## razgilday

> Ильичевск, во3ле новой лестницы.


 холодно...

----------


## Viktoz

Скорей всего где-то  в Пионерском парке, так как это новодел...

----------


## razgilday

Не совсем, там - но новодел ...

----------


## феерический

Ну так еще парк Победы или вот, к примеру, на поскоте на Крымском вполне может быть.

----------


## kravshik

совершенно не в тех краях..находится там где теплее....

----------


## Viktoz

> совершенно не в тех краях..находится там где теплее....


  На Куликовом?

----------


## marvils

Тещин мост

----------


## kravshik

Связанно с классиками...
Пилите Шура, пилите...

----------


## marvils

бульвар Жванецкого

----------


## kravshik

> бульвар Жванецкого


 В наш век технического прогресса.... можно сопоставить классиков и их авторов.....

----------


## феерический

Тогда где-то на Таирова, между Жукова и Королева)

----------


## Viktoz

Ну если "пилить гири", то  это должен быть сквер на Ильфа и Петрова

----------


## Kamin

Возможно в одном из скверов по Старопортофранковской

----------


## Bayvital

Ланжерон?

----------


## shmidt-ua

Киваловский замок Гарри Поттера ?

----------


## kravshik

> Тогда где-то на Таирова, между Жукова и Королева)


 чувствую я что становится погорячее....еще чуть чуть и станет горячо

----------


## kravshik

> Ну если "пилить гири", то  это должен быть сквер на Ильфа и Петрова


 
почти рядом...чтобы не тянуть..так как сложновато найти такое...отвечаю

Ильфа и Петрова,кафе между Вильямса и Архитекторской.

.чтобы не зависать......тот кто знает классиков подобрались намного ближе...)))

продолжаем дальше..загадывать.

----------


## Kamin

Где у нас такая капитель? (высоко)

----------


## Artemisia

Давайте начнем с района - Центр?

----------


## Namidiol

Успенская?

----------


## Kamin

Очень тепло! ))

----------


## Namidiol

Успенская 52?

----------


## феерический

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Kamin

> Успенская 52?


 Ответ абсолютно точный.

----------


## Kamin

Где у нас этот пулемет?

----------


## Namidiol

> Где у нас этот пулемет?


 Идей нет(((
Может Пироговская?

----------


## Kamin

Не Пироговская (очень далеко)

----------


## Namidiol

> Не Пироговская (очень далеко)


 411 батарея)

----------


## Kamin

Совсем холодно

----------


## Antique

> Где у нас этот пулемет?


 Бунина, 16?

----------


## Kamin

> Бунина, 16?


 Точно! 
Он находится у входа в Одесский стрелково-спортивный клуб. Точный адрес: ул. Бунина № 16а ))

----------


## Miss_Reality

попробую и я))
надеюсь, что такого не было

----------


## Kamin

Парк "Победы" ?

----------


## Miss_Reality

Нет) но близко)

----------


## Lively

Ну, тогда методом исключения.... Может, это в санатории Чкалова  в районе теннисных кортов удалось такой ракурс найти... Видел там что то вроде бассейна, но близко не подходил...

----------


## Константин_третий

Простая загадка

----------


## Парусник

> попробую и я))

----------


## Парусник

> Простая загадка


 Улица Дидрихсона.

----------


## феерический

Одновременно разгадываются 3 загадки?

----------


## Константин_третий

> Улица Дидрихсона.


 Угу )

-----

Что располагается в этом здании?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Коблевская Одесский цирк. Ребята пока не разгадали предыдущую загадку, новую не выкладывают. Ну и на вопрос "Парусника" эти змеи стоят на здании медина если зайти с Валиховского переулка. Там много чего интересного на фасадах! ))

----------


## Константин_третий

> Ребята пока не разгадали предыдущую загадку, новую не выкладывают.


 Тогда извиняюсь ) 

А, может, стоит и по несколько выкладывать? От разных людей, в смысле. Вряд ли их так много будет, что люди затеряются ) А одна может висеть и достаточно долго.

----------


## Kamin

Может быть санаторий "Одесса" (бывший "Дзержиского")

----------


## Miss_Reality

> Ну, тогда методом исключения.... Может, это в санатории Чкалова  в районе теннисных кортов удалось такой ракурс найти... Видел там что то вроде бассейна, но близко не подходил...


 Неа)) Там старый-старый бассейн.... А если вы про закрытую часть, то это выкладывать было б не честно, ИМХО.




> Может быть санаторий "Одесса" (бывший "Дзержиского")


 Да)) Это мостик к беседке посредине бассейна

----------


## NoDVa777

Правила в первом посте ветки. Нарушать не рекомендую.

----------


## Feliz

> 


 мединститут.

----------


## Парусник

> мединститут.


 Совершенно верно!

А,теперь,_где находится этот особнячок?_

----------


## Ranke

> Может быть санаторий "Одесса" (бывший "Дзержиского")


 


> Да)) Это мостик к беседке посредине бассейна


  Санаторий "Одесса"

Это же место до реконструкции. 




> А,теперь,_где находится этот особнячок?_


 Фонтанская дорога, 6/1
Территориальное управление счетной палаты по Одесской, 
Николаевской и Херсонской областям.

----------


## Парусник

> Фонтанская дорога, 6/1
> Территориальное управление счетной палаты по Одесской, 
> Николаевской и Херсонской областям.


 Салют знатокам!

----------


## AG-ents

> Салют знатокам!


 Вроде как раньше церковным домиком был ?  Отжали...

----------


## kravshik

> Вроде как раньше церковным домиком был ?  Отжали...


 Да это был дом священнослужителей Военного собора,который находился рядом.
очень красивый собор был

----------


## SaMoVar

> Вроде как раньше церковным домиком был ?  Отжали...


 Новострой

----------


## Antique

Тут мнения расходятся.

----------


## kravshik

> Новострой


 Нет это старинный домик который относился к военному собору,а почему есть мнение ,что новострой...???

----------


## Pinky

Новодел. От старого там не осталось ничего практически.

----------


## Ranke

> Новодел. От старого там не осталось ничего практически.


 Скорее всего так. Церковь была не маленькой и располагалась строго за домом по Артиллерийской 2/2. Посмотрите на карты. Есть соображение, что она не пережила 30-е. Возможно этот новодел строился на месте какого-то небольшого строения, которое одно время относилось к детсаду №271. Хотя сам детсад еще с 70-х занимает правую часть первого этажа здания по №2/2. 


Вложение 8933898 1919 Вложение 8933897 1926 

 1944 Вложение 8933895 1991_1993

P.S.
Военный собор св. Стефана (1912) — взорван в 1930-е гг.
История >>>

----------


## Milkaway

...подтверждаю - это новодел ... на том месте еще в начале 90-х стояло небольшое одноэтажное строение, затем какое-то количество времени оно стояло заброшенным, а затем его особо не торопясь разобрали по блокам ракушняка до фундамента, очевидно из-за ветхости ... все это происходило практически на моих глазах, потому что напротив была моя трамвайная остановка)))...

----------


## Antique

> Скорее всего так. Церковь была не маленькой и располагалась строго за домом по Артиллерийской 2/2. Посмотрите на карты. Есть соображение, что она не пережила 30-е.


 Церковь то не пережила, но домики причта случалось не трогали. На форуме когда-то показывали упомянутое здание, оно вполне имело дореволюционный вид хотя и было очень простым. Насколько я помню подавалось как раз как дом причта. Перестроить можно что угодно до полной неузнаваемости.

На снимке Люфтваффе вроде бы в этом месте проглядывается тёмный объект.

----------


## makaceba

Ноябрь 1996г.

----------


## Milkaway

> Вложение 8934360
> 
> Ноябрь 1996г.


 ...ОН!!!...

----------


## Antique

Даже видно византийские капители свойственные церковной архитектуре.




> (1912)


 1909-1912

----------


## Парусник

А где находится этот барельеф?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Софиевская (начало) Арка входа на СРЗ. Над левой колонной. (там наконец-то убрали рекламный щит и открыли эту часть арки!)

----------


## Парусник

> ул. Софиевская (начало) Арка входа на СРЗ. Над левой колонной. (там наконец-то убрали рекламный щит и открыли эту часть арки!)


 Таки да! Над правой,увы,утрачен...

----------


## Antique

> А где находится этот барельеф?


 Это копия работы барельефа памятника работы бельгийского скульптора Константина Менье, в Киеве есть ещё один экземпляр.

----------


## Natarulit

> Вложение 8934360
> 
> Ноябрь 1996г.


 в этом домике распологались службы квартирно эксплуатационного отдела.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc



----------


## Namidiol

> Вложение 8964798


 Мне напомнило санаторий Горького)

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Мне напомнило санаторий Горького)


 не Горького скажем так, но очень тепло)

----------


## Antique

> не Горького скажем так, но очень тепло)


 Санаторий "Одесский" в Рыбачей балке на 16-й станции. Судя по эмблеме раньше принадлежал ВВС.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Санаторий "Одесский" в Рыбачей балке на 16-й станции. Судя по эмблеме раньше принадлежал ВВС.


 верно) а ещё он "снимался" в сериале "Шулер")

----------


## Antique

Фотозагадка:

----------


## Namidiol

> Фотозагадка:


 Идей никаких)
Пальцем в небо - Еврейская?

----------


## Antique

> Идей никаких)
> Пальцем в небо - Еврейская?


 Нет. Мне даже сложно сказать, близко это или далеко.

----------


## Namidiol

> Нет. Мне даже сложно сказать, близко это или далеко.


 Искать в районе центра или удаляться от него?

----------


## verda

Ю. Олеши?

----------


## феерический

район Вымпела?

----------


## Antique

> Ю. Олеши?


 Этот вариант пока наиболее близок.

----------


## Namidiol

Греческая, недалеко от Канатной?

----------


## феерический

Это вообще не школа?

----------


## Kshisya

Приморская?

----------


## Feliz

дайте чуть больше фото с деталями.

----------


## Antique

> Греческая, недалеко от Канатной?


 Нет, не Греческая, но недалеко от Греческой.




> Это вообще не школа?


 нет, не школа.

Пока никто не угадал хотя бы улицу

----------


## Дачник

Пироговская

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Ю. Олеши?


 


> Нет, не Греческая, но недалеко от Греческой...


 Канатная, между Греческой и пер. Нахимова?

----------


## Kshisya

Бунина?

----------


## Турболей

Канатная

----------


## Antique

> Канатная, между Греческой и пер. Нахимова?


 Участок тот, да.

----------


## Kshisya

Канатная 8?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Канатная начало, нечетная сторона?

----------


## Antique

Лучше уж сразу назвать номер дома и так радиус зоны поиска довольно небольшой, однозначно не 8-й номер, но очень близко.

----------


## Moonbeam

Канатная,10

----------


## Kamin

Канатная № 13

----------


## Milkaway

... ул. Канатная, 10  - элемент декора центрального балконного окна (с вензелем прежних владельцев в картуше ) на втором этаже ...

----------


## VikZu

> Вложение 8934360
> 
> Ноябрь 1996г.


 Давненько я у вас не был.
А домик этот, до закрытия артучилища, на территории которого он находился до начала XXI века, служил резиденцией начальников училища.

----------


## Antique

> Канатная,10


 


> ... ул. Канатная, 10  - элемент декора центрального балконного окна (с вензелем прежних владельцев в картуше ) на втором этаже ...


 Совершенно верно, это дом генерала Урусова. Пятиконечная звезда иногда не советский символ, а просто звезда.

----------


## Namidiol

Сегодня нашла эту красивую дверь. Где же я ее нашла?

----------


## Inna_Z

Французский бульвар, 5

----------


## Namidiol

> Французский бульвар, 5


 Быстрый ответ)))

----------


## victor.odessa

Так ведь не по первому кругу ходим.

----------


## Namidiol

> Так ведь не по первому кругу ходим.


 эту дверь загадывали  - 09.06.2010 10:23
так это же давно было))))

----------


## LadyOd

Остановка. Где?

----------


## Black Fly

> Остановка. Где?


  Улица Чернышевского.
Действительно, не по первому кругу.

----------


## LadyOd

> Улица Чернышевского.
> Действительно, не по первому кругу.


 Да! )

Интересно, для остановки какого транспорта она предназначалась.

----------


## Antique

> Да! )
> 
> Интересно, для остановки какого транспорта она предназначалась.


 трамвайного разумеется, здесь проходил маршрут 10а, который начинался от Градоначальницкой, потом шёл по Косвенной и Степовой и заканчивался у кладбища. Хороший маршрут был, сейчас очень неудобно перемещаться по Молдаванке в направлении Север-Юг.

 Это стандартный городской трамвайный навес для 1910-х годов, такие по всему центру были. Настоящий столетний бетон.

----------


## Antique

> Действительно, не по первому кругу.


 А что делать, загадывались все яркие элементы, а незначительные и отгадывать не интересно. Нужно специально помечать загадки для новичков на которые старожилы не будут реагировать. Ведь многие очень долго бы разгадывали эту загадку. В 2010-м году например никто ничего не знал, почти все были в равных условиях.

----------


## LadyOd

Спасибо! Это была конечная? Там он разворачивался и шел по обратному маршруту?

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо! Это была конечная? Там он разворачивался и шел по обратному маршруту?


 Да, конечная. Но трамвайного кольца тут не должно было быть, разворачиваться было негде, так как дома шли непрерывным строем до самой ЖД линии, и сразу же за ней застройка продолжалась таким же образом. Никаких пустырей, как сейчас, до революции тут не было. 

 Скорее всего была предусмотрена ветка для переезда на соседнюю линию обратным ходом (или разъезд).

----------


## kravshik

> Спасибо! Это была конечная? Там он разворачивался и шел по обратному маршруту?


 

http://odessatrolley.com/TramNew/H-10b1.htm




http://odessatrolley.com/TramNew/Tm10H.htm

----------


## LadyOd

Оченное спасибо! 
Еще подскажите, почему Воронцовка - Воронцовка. Ничего не могу найти на эту тему.

----------


## Antique

> Оченное спасибо! 
> Еще подскажите, почему Воронцовка - Воронцовка. Ничего не могу найти на эту тему.


 Воронцов М.С. (тот самый) 2.06.1842 распорядился обустроить место проживания для беднейших слоёв населения, слободку назвали Воронцовской слободкой (из книги Майстрового).

----------


## Lively

> .....Не нашла где вернее задать. Если что - направьте?)
> но вот не дает покоя мне) Мы живем на 10 квартале/Космонавтов. Так вот - почему 10 квартал? Откуда он 10-ый?


 Думаю, что этот вопрос уместней было бы задать в теме "Улицы Одессы"... Если модератор посчитает возможным, то лучше вопрос перенести туда, вместе с настоящим постом. Точного и конкретного ответа на ваш вопрос я не знаю, но, если территорию Черемушек условно разбить на "квадраты"- (кварталы), образуемые основными улицами и пронумеровать, то получится число, чуть большее, чем 10. Думаю, что искомый и оказался "десятым" в этой системе отсчета. Где то так...

----------


## Namidiol

С наступающим Новым годом!!!!!!!!!

Шуточная загадка. Где живет этот человечек?))))))))))))

----------


## AG-ents

Сегедская ?  
Это все что осталось от калорада ....

----------


## Namidiol

> Сегедская ?  
> Это все что осталось от калорада ....


 Нет не на Сегедской.
И это просто человечек из снега)

----------


## victor.odessa

> Шуточная загадка. Где живет этот человечек?))))))))))))


 Это не Среднефонтанская?

----------


## Ranke

> С наступающим Новым годом!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Шуточная загадка. Где живет этот человечек?))))))))))))[/URL]


 И Вас, Namidiol, с наступающими праздниками!
А человечек ваш живет, видимо, на дереве ... этажем выше

----------


## Namidiol

> Это не Среднефонтанская?


 


> И Вас, Namidiol, с наступающими праздниками!
> А человечек ваш живет, видимо, на дереве ... этажем выше


 Человечек живет на маленькой улице в два квартала, недалеко от ж/д вокзала)

----------


## Jorjic

> Человечек живет на маленькой улице в два квартала, недалеко от ж/д вокзала)


 В этом году мода на таких человечков. Вроде первый появился на Соборке, хотя, конечно, это не очевидно.

----------


## Namidiol

> В этом году мода на таких человечков. Вроде первый появился на Соборке, хотя, конечно, это не очевидно.


 Мама видела на Соборке кота, но была без фотоаппарата и нет фотоподтверждения)

----------


## VHana

Черновола?

----------


## Namidiol

> Черновола?


 она самая)))

----------


## Namidiol

Может быть это было)

Место обитания этого орла?

----------


## Inna_Z

Дом Анатра, Пушкинская угол Еврейской?

----------


## Namidiol

> Дом Анатра, Пушкинская угол Еврейской?


 Нет

----------


## Antique

Здание, между прочим, у всех на виду )

----------


## Namidiol

> Здание, между прочим, у всех на виду )


 У всех на виду, но лично я хожу там очень редко. Заметила его пару лет назад и только сегодня сфотографировала)

----------


## Antique

> У всех на виду, но лично я хожу там очень редко. Заметила его пару лет назад и только сегодня сфотографировала)


 А я даже не знаю когда, может даже из этой темы. Над этим орлом располагалась ещё более значимая скульптурная группа.

----------


## Namidiol

> А я даже не знаю когда, может даже из этой темы. Над этим орлом располагалась ещё более значимая скульптурная группа.


 Выше орла только крыша.
Может Вы о другом здании?

----------


## Antique

> Выше орла только крыша.


 на крыше были пьедесталы.

----------


## Ellsara

Гаванная, 13

----------


## Namidiol

> Гаванная, 13


 Наверное, это правильный ответ.На этом здании два номера 11 и 13)

----------


## Antique

> На этом здании два номера 11 и 13


 Это №11. Правый номер относится к соседнему зданию, можно предположить, что после обустройства магазина в арке проезда номера 13 вход в здание прорубили со стороны соседнего 11-го номера.

----------


## Momsik

> на крыше были пьедесталы.


   Не нашла нигде архивных фото дома с пьедесталами  Подскажите источник?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Не нашла нигде архивных фото дома с пьедесталами  Подскажите источник?


 Вложение 9238948

----------


## Momsik

> Вложение 9238948


  Спасибо огромное!

----------


## Ellsara

> Наверное, это правильный ответ.На этом здании два номера 11 и 13)


 


> Это №11. Правый номер относится к соседнему зданию, можно предположить, что после обустройства магазина в арке проезда номера 13 вход в здание прорубили со стороны соседнего 11-го номера.


 Извините за неточность: у меня это здание ассоциируется с ГРОДИ, юр.адрес которого Дерибасовская, 20, фото у себя на компе не нашла, а по карте глянула последний номер по Гаванной... 




> Вложение 9238948


 Спасибо!

----------


## Antique

> Не нашла нигде архивных фото дома с пьедесталами  Подскажите источник?


 Путеводитель Д.И. Вайнера, 1901 года. То есть фото примерно в 1900-м было сделано. Ещё про здание есть небольшой очерк.

----------


## shmidt-ua

Как сейчас называется эта улица ?

----------


## NoDVa777

Военный спуск?

----------


## Trs

Нет, не Военный спуск.

----------


## VHana

Приморская

----------


## NoDVa777

Градоначальницкая?

----------


## VHana

Будем спуски перебирать.  Карантинный, Деволановский, Польский...

----------


## Kshisya

Спуск Маринеско?

----------


## Lively

Польский спуск, дом №6 — Номер два, конечно. По ошибке указал номер соседнего дома.

----------


## victor.odessa

Польский спуск №2 (Ланжероновский спуск №2)

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Польский спуск №2 (Ланжероновский спуск №2)


 Спасибо, это раскрашенная фотка 1931 года.
Рельсы думаю все заметили!   :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо, это раскрашенная фотка 1931 года.
> Рельсы думаю все заметили!


 Место съёмки этой фотографии несколько лет назад определили на форуме, и многие просто помнят где это, так что отгадка могла быть и первым сообщением. По-этому нужно указывать уровень таких загадок, чтобы её ненароком бывалые не испортили.

----------


## Odnababka

Подскажите, меня всегда интересовало здание на Французском бульваре 3.
Что там раньше находилось?

----------


## Antique

> Подскажите, меня всегда интересовало здание на Французском бульваре 3.
> Что там раньше находилось?


 Таки вопросы лучше задавать в профильной теме. Здание построили в 1914 году для мировых судей, которые до этого ютились в здании Присутственных мест на Приморском бульваре. У Сергея Котелко есть неплохой обзор.

----------


## Namidiol

Назовите адрес дома



P.S. Не надеюсь на скорую разгадку, но интересно было задать ее

----------


## Ranke

Соседи 

Вложение 9277518

----------


## Namidiol

> Соседи 
> 
> Вложение 9277518


 Не факт)

----------


## Trs

[оффтоп]О, у меня тоже такая табличка, только постарше и поменьше, отснята.[/оффтоп]

Если это 1971 год, то, наверное, уже на посёлке Таирова, на Черёмушках к тому времени строились единичные дома.

----------


## Namidiol

> [оффтоп]О, у меня тоже такая табличка, только постарше и поменьше, отснята.[/оффтоп]
> 
> Если это 1971 год, то, наверное, уже на посёлке Таирова, на Черёмушках к тому времени строились единичные дома.


  Думаю дом Ranke, в этих районах и находится, склоняюсь больше к Черемушкам. 
Мой дом в противоположной стороне))

----------


## феерический

Делаю вывод о том, что это высотки в районе супермаркета Овен)

----------


## doc-men

Все высотки вокруг Овена были построены после 1980 года.

----------


## Ranke

> Думаю дом Ranke, в этих районах и находится, склоняюсь больше к Черемушкам. 
> Мой дом в противоположной стороне))


 Ranke живет в доме 1972-года постройки. Не на Черемушках и не на Таирово.
Табличка, та что "моя" сфотана на поскоте. Вот и предположил о соседстве 
искомого дома. Поскот?

----------


## Вячеслав_Д

А вот кто скажет, где в конце 70-х - средине 80 годов в Одессе был дом на ул. Бебеля угол ул. Бебеля?

----------


## Namidiol

> Ranke живет в доме 1972-года постройки. Не на Черемушках и не на Таирово.
> Табличка, та что "моя" сфотана на поскоте. Вот и предположил о соседстве 
> искомого дома. Поскот?


 Поселок Котовского - Паустовского, 13
Можно засчитать как правильный ответ.
Точнее ответ сложно будет получить)

----------


## Ranke

> Табличка, та что "моя" сфотана на поскоте.


  ул. Генерала Бочарова, 1

----------


## Ranke

Ответьте мне, уважаемые знатоки истории города,
фрагмент какого здания изображен на фотографии?

----------


## Antique

Что-то в Аркадии?

----------


## Ranke

> Что-то в Аркадии?


 Это гораздо "ближе" к Вам, ко мне, к Trs, к Namidiol, к Kshisya,
к victor.odessa, к феерический, к Lively...
А какие там деревья, какие деревья...сквозь эту толщу истории.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Это гораздо "ближе" к Вам, ко мне, к Trs, к Namidiol, к Kshisya,
> к victor.odessa, к феерический, к Lively...
> А какие там деревья, какие деревья...сквозь эту толщу истории.


 Шоб Вы были нам здоровы. А не намёк ли это на Левшинские плантации? Тогда это одна из высоток (производственных корпусов) от моста до 7-ой Пересыпской. ЗОР, газовый завод, высотка возле завода сопротивлений, Красная гвардия....хотя не похоже. Да и в вопросе сказано "фрагмент здания", а не стена. Но 100% - это новострой.

----------


## Trs

Мне напомнило производственный корпус на Газовом, но вроде не он.

----------


## Lively

М-да... "Угадайте чей я папа..."  Мне, почему-то эта стена представлятеся торцом здания столовой в сан. Чкалова..

----------


## victor.odessa

> М-да... "Угадайте чей я папа..."  Мне, почему-то эта стена представлятеся торцом здания столовой в сан. Чкалова..


 Меня в загадке привлекла не стена (фрагмент) здания, а фраза:"А какие там деревья, какие деревья...сквозь эту толщу истории".

----------


## Antique

А может это Проминвест банк, хотя какие там деревья...

----------


## Kamin

Может  стена кинотеатра "Парус" в парке "Победы"?

----------


## doc-men

Нет, там нет такой плоской поверхности, и плиточка там была советская.

----------


## феерический

Давай те так: это действительно прибрежная зона, первая линия от моря?

----------


## Ranke

Размером в девять этажей
Стоит десяток пятый
Посереди веков
Века вобравши…

----------


## Kshisya

Р-н парка Шевченко?)))

----------


## victor.odessa

> Размером в девять этажей
> Стоит десяток пятый
> Посереди веков
> Века вобравши…


  Здание киностудии?

----------


## Kshisya

Французский бульвар 29?

----------


## Trs

Политех? Сл-но, бывший ботанический сад?

----------


## Спокойствие

> Ответьте мне, уважаемые знатоки истории города,
> фрагмент какого здания изображен на фотографии?


 Библиотека им. Горького.

----------


## Trs

А-а-а, вот о каких деревьях шла речь!

----------


## Ranke

> Библиотека им. Горького.


 Примем ответ за правильный!

Это здание основного книгохранилища ОПБ им. М.Горького (ул.Пастера, 13)

Расширение книгохранилища началось только в 1968 году, когда к его торцу был пристроен вытянутый вдоль переулка Ляпунова новый девятиэтажный корпус. О соответствии нового строения стилю исторического здания никто из проектировшиков не озаботился — огромная железобетонная призма напоминает скорее объект промышленной или военно-оборонительной архитектуры, однако благодаря узости переулка и сильному перспективному сокращению при взгляде с улицы Пастера, ожидаемый диссонанс заметно сглаживается /источник/

Вложение 9285100 пер. Ляпунова, 11 (фото)

Те самые деревья во дворе горьковки (в подписи опечатка). Фото из книги А. Малиновского "Курс зелени... в Одессе", 2013 год

----------


## qqwweerrttyy

коллеги, . это вообще в Одессе или нет? ответа не знаю но и коллонады такой не видел

----------


## Lively

Удалено автором

----------


## Antique

> Помогите опознать, где это?


 Не в Одессе, у нас нет такой архитектуры. Как вариант - Петербург.

----------


## феерический

Оживим немного. Надеюсь что не баян.
Что, где?

----------


## Ranke

> Оживим немного. Надеюсь что не баян.
> Что, где?


 ул. Водопроводная, 5 >>>

----------


## феерический

> ул. Водопроводная, 5 >>>


 я не сомневался) а по поводу адреса, это как раз между номерами 3 и 5)

----------


## Antique

> Оживим немного. Надеюсь что не баян.


 Ну как это, конечно же баян.

----------


## феерический

эх, ну хоть подняли темку - и то хорошо) рад всех приветствовать!

----------


## AG-ents

Гулял сегодня по городу, в одном месте поднял голову и нашел вот такую вроде бы как женскую фигуру ... 
Где это ?
Также интересно чей был дом и что за фигура ?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Садиковская № 19

----------


## AG-ents

> ул. Садиковская № 19


 Верно !   :smileflag: 

Также интересно чей был дом и кого олицетворяет фигура ?

----------


## Antique

> Верно !  Также интересно чей был дом


 С середины 1900-х подрядчику Силе Д. Кравченко, а был ли раньше дом - тот ещё вопрос.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Верно !  
> 
> Также интересно чей был дом и кого олицетворяет фигура ?


 "На высоте третьего этажа видна фигура святого. В начале 90-х годов прошлого века жители района, населённого в основном мещанами, обратились к архитектору Ю.М.Дмитренко с просьбой возвести храм во имя Вознесения господня. Для поселения церковнослужителей в квартале от храма на Садиковской,19 был приспособлен дом. Здесь поселился настоятель-отец Николай, священник отец Пётр, псаломщики Иван Гребнев и Степан Борисевич." В.П.Нетребский.

----------


## AG-ents

> "На высоте третьего этажа видна фигура святого. В начале 90-х годов прошлого века жители района, населённого в основном мещанами, обратились к архитектору Ю.М.Дмитренко с просьбой возвести храм во имя Вознесения господня. Для поселения церковнослужителей в квартале от храма на Садиковской,19 был приспособлен дом. Здесь поселился настоятель-отец Николай, священник отец Пётр, псаломщики Иван Гребнев и Степан Борисевич." В.П.Нетребский.


 Спасибо, вот как это выглядит сегодня !
А кому принадлежит кондиционер настоятелю или священнику ?   :smileflag:

----------


## Antique

> "На высоте третьего этажа видна фигура святого. В начале 90-х годов прошлого века жители района, населённого в основном мещанами, обратились к архитектору Ю.М.Дмитренко с просьбой возвести храм во имя Вознесения господня. Для поселения церковнослужителей в квартале от храма на Садиковской,19 был приспособлен дом. Здесь поселился настоятель-отец Николай, священник отец Пётр, псаломщики Иван Гребнев и Степан Борисевич." В.П.Нетребский.


 Крайне сомнительная информация.

Если проверить адреса в 1913, то Борисевич напимер жил на Маразлиевской 30-72 (странный адрес, мне кажется, что он мог жить и в монастыре поблизости), Завадский жил в доме Пташникова на Старопортофранковской. Таким образом понятно, что никакого дома причта в начале века точно не было, священники жили где придётся. 

Скорее всего В. П. Нетребский переписал и дополнил какую-то из сказочек местных жителей, которая выросла из того факта, что одну из квартир дома примерно в 1910-х годах приобрёл священник Брилев.




> видна фигура святого.


 Нетребский провёл совершенно несостоятельную аналогию, нет никаких признаков позволяющих считать, что эта фигура имеет отношение к христианству.

----------


## AG-ents

А в каком неприметном месте стоят такие приметные пушечки ?   :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> А в каком неприметном месте стоят такие приметные пушечки ?  
> Вложение 9651570


  Де-Волановская улица

----------


## феерический

Просто под карантинной аркадой, видны с эстакады порта.

----------


## AG-ents

> Просто под карантинной аркадой, видны с эстакады порта.


 Угу !   :smileflag:

----------


## Варт

Одесситы, подскажите, что сейчас находится в этом здании и где оно находится?
(На обороте этой открытки 1976 года написано, что это гостинница "Одесса").

----------


## victor.odessa

> Одесситы, подскажите, что сейчас находится в этом здании и где оно находится?
> (На обороте этой открытки 1976 года написано, что это гостинница "Одесса").


 Приморский бульвар, 11, гостиница Лондонская.

----------


## Варт

> Приморский бульвар, 11, гостиница Лондонская.


  Благодарю.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот такая загадка. Недавно этот знак (остатки его) был явлен желающим. Находится это в центре города. Должен признаться, что как выглядел этот знак изначально, я не знаю. О его существовании узнал некоторое время назад от одного из краеведов. Все хотел до него докопаться, но не доходили руки. И вот теперь кто-то это сделал, и он стал доступен.
Есть у меня подозрение, что *malutka_e* знает отгадку и, скорее всего, осведомлен больше меня. Если так, то прошу подержать интригу, а потом рассказать всем об истории его возникновения.
Итак, где это и что это?

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вот такая загадка. Недавно этот знак (остатки его) был явлен желающим. Находится это в центре города. Должен признаться, что как выглядел этот знак изначально, я не знаю. О его существовании узнал некоторое время назад от одного из краеведов. Все хотел до него докопаться, но не доходили руки. И вот теперь кто-то это сделал, и он стал доступен.
> Есть у меня подозрение, что *malutka_e* знает отгадку и, скорее всего, осведомлен больше меня. Если так, то прошу подержать интригу, а потом рассказать всем об истории его возникновения.
> Итак, где это и что это?


  Это не Ланжероновский спуск?

----------


## Jorjic

> Это не Ланжероновский спуск?


 Нет.

----------


## Jorjic

Я сразу ясно не обозначил – это знак на арке дворовых ворот.

----------


## Antique

Похоже изображены скрещенные якоря.

----------


## Jorjic

> Похоже изображены скрещенные якоря.


 Я говорил, что не знаю, как знак выглядел, но думаю, что не якоря точно.

----------


## Antique

> Я говорил, что не знаю, как знак выглядел, но думаю, что не якоря точно.


 Вот например один из вариантов древних якорей, вдруг каменотёс/домовладелец видел такие в музее/книге:


А пересекает его похоже якорь-крюк:

----------


## Jorjic

Просто исходя из того, что было в этом дворе, основываясь на словах краеведа, якорей там в принципе быть не может. Хотя действительно это знак очевидно связанный с профессией или родом занятий..

----------


## Jorjic

Да, не получается. Тогда попробуем определиться с адресом.

----------


## marvils

Может пушки или типа масонского.

----------


## Jorjic

> Может пушки или типа масонского.


 Нет, к масонам отношения не имеет. Вполне земная и нужная профессия.

----------


## marvils

> Нет, к масонам отношения не имеет. Вполне земная и нужная профессия.


 Не так выразился, инженерное что-то.

----------


## Antique

> Просто исходя из того, что было в этом дворе, основываясь на словах краеведа, якорей там в принципе быть не может. Хотя действительно это знак очевидно связанный с профессией или родом занятий..


 Может быть плуг или наковальня. Возможно орудия труда (плуг, молот и т. д. собранные в пучок) Хотя если говорить о якорях, то они могли обозначать "родную гавань".

----------


## Kamin

По моему просматривается топор, возможно это было место по обработке древесины.

----------


## Jorjic

> По моему просматривается топор, возможно это было место по обработке древесины.


 Топор там вполне мог присутствовать, но использовался для других целей, не обработки древесины.
А неужели никто не узнает место? Этот двор уже как-то обсуждали.

----------


## Jorjic

И не каменщики, как было предположение. Топор использовался в целях разрушения.
Вот более общий вид этого двора. Это центр города.

----------


## Kamin

Возможно для пожарных, как как инструмент для разрушения горящих конструкций из дерева

----------


## Antique

не знаю, не видел эту постройку.

----------


## marvils

Багор))

----------


## Trs

До меня после фотографии двора дошло.

----------


## Antique

На конскую сбрую что-то совсем не похоже.

----------


## Jorjic

Мне сказали, что в этом дворе в давние времена была пожарная часть, и на арке ворот должен был быть соответствующий знак. Я прожил в соседнем дворе всю жизнь, но арка всегда была густо увита виноградом. И вот сейчас кто-то виноград подрезал и знак, вернее его остатки, стал доступен.
Вот еще фото этого двора и арки.

----------


## marvils

Бунина

----------


## Jorjic

> Бунина


 Нет.

----------


## Antique

Софиевская, 34.

На счёт пожарной части сомнительно как-то, совсем недалеко Херсонская и Бульварная.

----------


## Jorjic

> Софиевская, 34.
> 
> На счёт пожарной части сомнительно как-то, совсем недалеко Херсонская и Бульварная.


 Да, Софиевская угол Преображенской. Про пожарную часть утверждать не берусь, но совпадение сказанного мне ранее и явления знака, которого говоривший видеть не мог, свидетельствует в пользу вероятности этого варианта.

----------


## Antique

Отдалённо похож, но есть существенные несоответствия в виде станины, асимметрии, слишком изогнутого для топора предмета на древке. Хотя станина может быть лентой, какая встречается на знаке Императорского российского пожарного общества, но лентой сходство и ограничевается

Интересно, что по сайту Дома учёных это была городская земля.

----------


## Antique

Рассматривая различные знаки есть некоторое сходство с гербом Министерства путей сообщения (МПС) (оно же ранее: Главное управление путей сообщения), там скрещенный перевёрнутый якорь с топором, на некоторых знаках есть лента внизу. Учитывая специфику улицы это мог быть портовый склад с гербом МПС на воротах.

Небольшая реконструкция:


А это знак ведомства на жилом доме на Приморской улице 2 или 4:

----------


## Trs

Насколько я помню, там базировалось Одесское добровольное пожарное общество, но, конечно, я могу и путать.

----------


## Antique

> Насколько я помню, там базировалось Одесское добровольное пожарное общество, но, конечно, я могу и путать.


 Это общество появилось в советское время?

----------


## Trs

Нет, в досоветское.

----------


## Antique

> Нет, в досоветское.


 В начале ХХ века века было Одесское пожарное общество (в ВО1908 Одесское вольное пожарное общество), но пока на улице 10 апреля оно не построило флигель, у общества не было постоянного помещения. Вероятно оно было создано на базе Бульварной пожарной части, где работал глава правления Э. Э. Лунд.

----------


## Kamin

А где у нас на здании такая палитра?

----------


## victor.odessa

> А где у нас на здании такая палитра?


 Преображенская,14, художественное училище?

----------


## Kamin

Нет, это не училище.

----------


## victor.odessa

Дом Хлопонина украшала палитра, но после реставрации она исчезла, да и имела она другой вид. Не помню, присутствует ли палитра на доме, где жил Кузнецов, на Лидерсовском бульваре.

----------


## Antique

На Лидерсовском бульваре у Кузнецова вообще никакой лепнины нет. Палитра немного кажется знакомой, но точно не помню.

Может это худ. школа им. Костанди в Лютеранском переулке 1-3?

----------


## Kamin

Очень интересные адреса называют, но поиск уходит от объекта. Несколько увеличу объект поиска

----------


## Antique

Может Дерибасовская / Преображенская, дом Хлопонина? По декору очень похоже. Со стороны Преображенской.

----------


## Kamin

Да, ответ правильный. ул. Преображенская № 32.  И главное это есть только со стороны Преображенской. (сам увидел из окна трамвая) ))

----------


## Jorjic

> Да, ответ правильный. ул. Преображенская № 32.  И главное это есть только со стороны Преображенской. (сам увидел из окна трамвая) ))


 Так вот в чем дело. У меня была такая мысль и сегодня, проходя мимо, посмотрел. Но смотрел я со стороны Дерибасовской.

----------


## Парусник

_"Где эта улица,
Где этот дом..?"_

----------


## victor.odessa

> _"Где эта улица,
> Где этот дом..?"_


 Пастера, 15

----------


## Парусник

Абсолютно верно!
Правильно ответить,мог только одессит,облаждающий достаточно высоким уровнем культуры!

----------


## shmidt-ua

Вопрос в связи с прошедшей памятной датой.
Где еще в Одессе, кроме памятника Неизвестному матросу, есть вечный огонь ?

----------


## феерический

> Вопрос в связи с прошедшей памятной датой.
> Где еще в Одессе, кроме памятника Неизвестному матросу, есть вечный огонь ?


 Только всплывает в памяти крекинг завод)

----------


## Viktoz

на Таможенной площади, перед портом горел...  на праздники 8-9 мая зажигали...

----------


## AG-ents

> на Таможенной площади, перед портом горел...  на праздники 8-9 мая зажигали...


 Да, точно !   :smileflag:

----------


## феерический

Где находится такая тумба?

----------


## Kshisya

Мясоедовская?

----------


## феерический

холодно

----------


## Скрытик

Пастера?

----------


## феерический

холодно

----------


## Viktoz

Где-то на Слободке наверное или пересыпь...

----------


## феерический

удивитесь - холодно в обоих местах!

----------


## Kamin

Эта тумба находится на ул. Семинарской, там их две и еще львиные морды на цилиндрической части. А адрес - ул. Канатная № 99

----------


## феерический

Отлично! Меньше часа загадка продержалась, ну хоть оживили немного тему)

----------


## Namidiol

Прогуливаясь, заметила лепнину.

----------


## verda

Это улица Ю. Олеши.

----------


## Namidiol

> Это улица Ю. Олеши.


 нет, не там

----------


## Kamin

ул. Екатерининская?

----------


## феерический

а не в районе ли Пересыпи вы гуляли тем днем?  :smileflag:

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Екатерининская?


 теплее




> а не в районе ли Пересыпи вы гуляли тем днем?


 очень холодно

----------


## Kamin

ул. Пастера?

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Пастера?


 очень холодно

----------


## Kamin

ул. Екатерининская угол ул. Еврейской?

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Екатерининская угол ул. Еврейской?


  еще  чуть больше 10 кварталов в сторону

----------


## Kamin

ул. Спиридовская?

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Спиридовская?


 в другую сторону)

----------


## Kamin

Может это здание пожарной части на Пантелеймоноской/ Ришельевской?

----------


## Namidiol

> Может это здание пожарной части на Пантелеймоноской/ Ришельевской?


 
уже теплее, но еще парочку кварталов

----------


## Kamin

ул. Канатная угол ул. Пироговской?

----------


## Namidiol

> ул. Канатная угол ул. Пироговской?


 Канатная да, но здание не на углу)

----------


## Kamin

Канатная, на здании института (технологического, по старому "мукомольного")

----------


## Namidiol

> Канатная, на здании института (технологического, по старому "мукомольного")


 думаю это рядом
и насколько я могу судить, это жилой дом

----------


## Kamin

Это здание на Канатной, № 100/1  угол Семинарской!

----------


## Namidiol

почти, Канатная 102

----------


## Namidiol

6 июня гуляя по городу, мне очень понравилась эта надпись



возле какого дома я ее увидела?

----------


## Kshisya

Возле Воронцовского дворца?

----------


## Namidiol

> Возле Воронцовского дворца?


 очень близко, но нет

хотя это надпись на скамейке, может она кочует по городу

----------


## Ranke

> хотя это надпись на скамейке, может она кочует по городу


 Спасибо! Развеселили. 
Вы после правильного ответа буксируйте ее на соседний переулок

----------


## Скрытик

Возле Обжоры на Торговой появилась недавно скамейка похожего цвета. Но надпись не видел ))

----------


## феерический

похожие есть и возле цитрусов, и в парке победы...

----------


## Kshisya

> очень близко, но нет
> 
> хотя это надпись на скамейке, может она кочует по городу


 Может к Оперному театру перекочевала?))))))

----------


## Namidiol

> Возле Обжоры на Торговой появилась недавно скамейка похожего цвета. Но надпись не видел ))


 


> похожие есть и возле цитрусов, и в парке победы...


 Скамеек много, мне надпись понравилась)




> Может к Оперному театру перекочевала?))))))


 в другую сторону)

----------


## Kamin

Бульвар Жванецкого?

----------


## Namidiol

> Бульвар Жванецкого?


 Еще немного в сторону

----------


## Kamin

ул. Преображенская, начало?

----------


## Namidiol

> Возле Воронцовского дворца?


 


> ул. Преображенская, начало?


 По середине

----------


## Kamin

В районе Старой Одессы?

----------


## verda

На Тещином мосту?

----------


## victor.odessa

Месяц назад была информация, что на Тёщином мосту установили скамейку. Не она?

----------


## Namidiol

> На Тещином мосту?


 


> Месяц назад была информация, что на Тёщином мосту установили скамейку. Не она?


 рядом

----------


## Kamin

Может в кафе на углу Некрасова и Гоголя?

----------


## Namidiol

> Может в кафе на углу Некрасова и Гоголя?


 Почти, на другой стороне улицы, в районе 11 дома по ул. Гоголя.

----------


## AG-ents

А где такие арабские письмена (снимал ночью) ?

----------


## Namidiol

> А где такие арабские письмена (снимал ночью) ?
> Вложение 10065262


 это на фасаде здания?

----------


## феерический

дворец пионеров)

----------


## Шарки

> дворец пионеров)


 Воронцовский дворец

----------


## феерический

> Воронцовский дворец


 естественно

----------


## AG-ents

> дворец пионеров)


 


> Воронцовский дворец


 Именно так !
А что там и по какому поводу написано ?

----------


## Шарки

> Именно так !
> А что там и по какому поводу написано ?


 а разве их уже прочитали?

----------


## Ranke

> Именно так !
> А что там и по какому поводу написано ?


 Ответ в комментарии к фото

foto by IPAAT

----------


## Antique

> а разве их уже прочитали?


 Давным давно. В теме про таблички есть ссылка на публикацию Красножона, где приводятся переводы арабских текстов.

----------


## Antique

Загадка. Какой адрес у здания с этим маскароном сатира?

----------


## феерический

софиевская?

----------


## Kshisya

Преображенская?

----------


## Inna_Z

Новосельского, 66

----------


## Antique

Пока верный ответ не назван.

----------


## Kshisya

Троицкая?

----------


## Зимняя

Большая арнаутсКая

----------


## Viktoz

Греческая?

----------


## OdGen

Этот великолепный дом был построен в 1898 году на ул. Ямской, 79 на месте старого дома вдовы греческоподданого Екатерины Дмитриевны Аладжиди архитектором Львом Львовичем Влодеком по собственному проекту, о чем свидетельствует мраморная табличка _«Л. Влодекъ Архит. Постр. 1898»_. В том же году улица была переименована в честь городского головы Н.А. Новосельского (дом которого, названный _«вторым историческим»_ домом Одессы, и до сих пор не внесенный даже в реестр памятников архитектуры, находится прямо напротив). В начале XX в. дом Влодека сменил номер с 77 на 79. В нем архитектор поселился и постоянно проживал до мая 1917 г., когда продал его и вскоре навсегда уехал из города, с которым его так много связывало.







Кстати, маскарон сатира 

 напоминает чем-то и самого Влодека (то же говорят и про Пассаж)

----------


## Antique

> Этот великолепный дом был построен в 1898 году на ул. Ямской, 79


 Большое спасибо! Как я рад Вас снова видеть здесь!




> напоминает чем-то и самого Влодека (то же говорят и про Пассаж)


 Такой же маскарон есть и в доходном доме Еврейского приюта в переулке Нечипуренко, там правда Ландесман по Пилявскому. Но судя по количеству совместных работ Влодека и Ландесмана они работали в одной мастерской.

----------


## Ranke

> Этот великолепный дом был построен в 1898 году на ул. Ямской, 79


 


> Как я рад Вас снова видеть здесь!


 Не могу не присоединиться! Сергей, Вы снова с нами?

----------


## OdGen

Спасибо за дружеские слова!
Я всегда был с Вами  :smileflag:  Просто иногда, а может быть и часто, молчание - золото. А что касается Пилявского и реестра (списка) памятников архитектуры - за прошедшее время лучше они не стали. Посему, хочешь написать о каком-то доме - начинай с чистого листа.

----------


## Antique

> Спасибо за дружеские слова!
> Я всегда был с Вами  Просто иногда, а может быть и часто, молчание - золото. А что касается Пилявского и реестра (списка) памятников архитектуры - за прошедшее время лучше они не стали. Посему, хочешь написать о каком-то доме - начинай с чистого листа.


 Если есть возможность копаться в архивах - это просто чудесно, но часто приходится изголяться. Вот выжал из книги Пилявского всё что мог - http://domofoto.ru/cities/4/ , правда   теперь информация подкреплена прошениями за 1893, и фрагментами соответствующей части фонда за 1887 и 1913 года. Alex-San архивную информацию раздобыл, а я только переписал с привязкой. Да, если сравнивать с оригинальными прошениями, то часто оказывается, что автор только строил, возводилось некое строение на участке, но не фасадный дом. и т. д.

----------


## Jorjic

Вот еще мелкая деталь. Вроде бы ничего особенного, но сейчас смотрится почти как произведение искусства. Ну и, конечно, вопрос – где?

----------


## Antique

> Вот еще мелкая деталь. Вроде бы ничего особенного, но сейчас смотрится почти как произведение искусства. Ну и, конечно, вопрос – где?


 Да, знакомое здание, мне кажется первоначально оно было без штукатурки. Но пусть отгадывают другие. Там по идее должны быть вкрапления кирпича, по крайней мере поребрик не попавший в кадр.

----------


## Jorjic

> Да, знакомое здание, мне кажется первоначально оно было без штукатурки. Но пусть отгадывают другие. Там по идее должны быть вкрапления кирпича, по крайней мере поребрик не попавший в кадр.


 Да, Вы правы, поребрик имеется.

----------


## OdGen

> Если есть возможность копаться в архивах - это просто чудесно, но часто приходится изголяться. Вот выжал из книги Пилявского всё что мог - http://domofoto.ru/cities/4/ , правда   теперь информация подкреплена прошениями за 1893, и фрагментами соответствующей части фонда за 1887 и 1913 года. Alex-San архивную информацию раздобыл, а я только переписал с привязкой.


 Мне больше нравится слово "исследования". Главное потом - систематизировать полученные материалы и не запутаться в них. Я смотрел за последние несколько лет в связи с разными задачами часть дел о прошениях разных периодов (первая половина 1890-х), 1906 и другие. 
Сайт domofoto - хорошая работа (почти лозунг!).




> Да, если сравнивать с оригинальными прошениями, то часто оказывается, что автор только строил, возводилось некое строение на участке, но не фасадный дом. и т. д.


 Это правда. Только оригинальные прошения в строительное отделение городской управы исследователи крайне редко используют в своих работах.

Вот забавный пример. Как Вы думаете (вопрос адресован всем интересующимся темой), почему В.А. Пилявский указал в своем справочнике такие странные сведения по дому на Новосельского, 84?

----------


## Antique

> Мне больше нравится слово "исследования". Главное потом - систематизировать полученные материалы и не запутаться в них. Я смотрел за последние несколько лет в связи с разными задачами часть дел о прошениях разных периодов (первая половина 1890-х), 1906 и другие.


 Жаль за ІІ-ю половину 1900-х прошения утрачены. Подозреваю что на рубеже веков в Одессе был строительный бум и многие красивые здания построенные в это время так и останутся не датированными.




> Сайт domofoto - хорошая работа (почти лозунг!).


 Рутины было конечно много. 




> Вот забавный пример. Как Вы думаете (вопрос адресован всем интересующимся темой), почему В.А. Пилявский указал в своем справочнике такие странные сведения по дому на Новосельского, 84?


 Часть справочника основана на исследованиях В. И. Тимофиенко, в предисловии к справочнику они кажется упоминаются, но использованы почему-то не все данные. Либо и Тимофиенко и Пилявский пользовались неким третим источником (не архивом). Также заметно, что некоторые ошибки Тимофиенко касающиеся публикаций о зданиях советского периода (очерк о архитектуре Одессы и ещё одна книга про архитектуру 1950-х) перекочевали в справочник Пилявского. В справочнике Тимофиенко указано: "3-поверховий на розі вулиць Ямської і Спиридонівської № 84". Это участок Шимановского. Только непонятно почему не указан проситель, в справочнике Пилявского есть ещё несколько "своих" записей о Климове для которых заказчик также не указан.

Притом 3-х этажный дом был либо построен со стороны Спиридоновской либо были произведены переделки в доме по Новосельского (для любого дома на угловом участке даже если он строился не на углу указывался адрес формата " на углу улицы угол улицы".). Причём проект скорее всего был составлен каким-то техником, а Климов как правило осуществлял надзор.

----------


## Jorjic

Поскольку желающих отгадывать не обнаруживается, а меня несколько дней не будет, выкладываю разгадку. Это, как правильно сказал *Antique*, Матросский спуск, 5.

----------


## OdGen

> Жаль за ІІ-ю половину 1900-х прошения утрачены. Подозреваю что на рубеже веков в Одессе был строительный бум и многие красивые здания построенные в это время так и останутся не датированными.


 Увы. это так.




> Рутины было конечно много.


 Так или иначе, она присутствует в любой работе.

Что касается Новосельского, 84, то вот фрагмент текста, не вошедший из-за сокращений в опубликованный вариант статьи об этом доме:

_"Согласно справочнику В.А. Пилявского «Здания, сооружения, памятники Одессы и их зодчие» (Одесса, 2010), жилой дом на ул. Новосельского, 84 (владелец дома не указан - авт.) был построен в 1890 г. по проекту архитектора Д.Я. Климова, скончавшегося 3 июня того же года . Изучение источников показало, что строительным отделением городской управы не выдавалось каких-либо разрешений на постройку либо перестройку дома Г. и Л. Прушинских по адресу Ямская, 80 (владельцы и адрес рассматриваемого дома на тот период). В то же время, в выданных в период с 25 апреля по 2 мая 1890 г. строительным отделением городской управы разрешениях предусматривалась производимая архитектором Д. Климовым «надстройка 3-го этажа над существующим 2-х этажным с подвалом дома» по адресу ул. Ямская, 84, угол Спиридоновской, принадлежавшего М. Шимановскому . Т.о., приведенная В.А. Пилявским информация на самом деле относится не к рассматриваемому дому, а к дому известного одесского юриста и общественного деятеля Митрофана Васильевича Шимановского (с инициалами на воротах дома: «Н.В.1873.Ш.» - относящихся к предыдущему владельцу дома, одесскому нотариусу Никите Васильевичу Шимановскому, брату Митрофана Васильевича, умершего не позднее 1882 г.) с современным адресом Новосельского, 88, угол Спиридоновской. Ни архитектор Климов (к слову, в 1890 г. работавший над большим числом заказов по постройке и перестройки одесских домов, например, над постройкой «дома с одной стеной» в Воронцовском пер., 4), ни другой архитектор, инженер или техник, к постройке или перестройке рассматриваемого дома в указанный период отношения не имели"._

Следовательно, в отношении рассматриваемого (и ряда других домов) В.А. Пилявским не учтена смена их нумерации, произошедшая в самом начале XX в. В 1890-х гг. дом с современным адресом Новосельского, 84 носил номер 80, а дом Шимановского (через один от него) - 84. Автор посчитал, что в данном квартале номера за этот период не менялись, каковую информацию и опубликовал. Многие верят.

----------


## Antique

> В то же время, в выданных в период с 25 апреля по 2 мая 1890 г. строительным отделением городской управы разрешениях предусматривалась производимая архитектором Д. Климовым [I]«надстройка 3-го этажа над существующим 2-х этажным с подвалом дома»


 А интересно это в каком деле, выдаче планов или надзорах? У Тимофиенко по этому адресу обозначен в том же году и Мазиров, но без каких-то подробностей. Третий этаж напоминает немного его творчество (бароковые наличники). Не доверено ли было домовладельцем получить Мазирову планы?






> Следовательно, в отношении рассматриваемого (и ряда других домов) В.А. Пилявским не учтена смена их нумерации, произошедшая в самом начале XX в. В 1890-х гг. дом с современным адресом Новосельского, 84 носил номер 80, а дом Шимановского (через один от него) - 84. Автор посчитал, что в данном квартале номера за этот период не менялись, каковую информацию и опубликовал. Многие верят.


 Автор не приводил номера вовсе. Как они были указаны в прошениях, такими и остались в справочнике. Хотя если он использовал информацию из справочника Тимофиенко там прямым текстом указано, что номера не приведены. Иногда номера в справочнике Пилявского просто искажены (плохо распознаны) либо перепутана улица. По этому при пополнении базы данных с Домофото я столкнулся с той трудностью, что в 1880-х годах и ранее нумерация могла сместится по сравнению с "Вся Одесса", 1899, и хорошо ещё, если владелец за 20 лет не менялся, в противном случае существует вероятность ошибки.

Вот например "Ришельевская, 15-17, угол Жуковского, 22, доходный дом Кречмер с торговыми помещениями (б. аптека И. Тарле и А. Ландау), 1890, арх. Шейнс А.Э.". Вся соль в том, что Кречмеру принадлежал соседний участок №15, который в 1890 году мог иметь другой адрес. Таким образом непонятно, действительно ли Шейнс строил здание для Кречмера на сегодняшнем участке № 13 либо он строил № 17, но не для Кречмера.. Либо Кречмеру принадлежала оба участка. Да и был ли Шейнс автором, здание не его уровня, проект подавать мог кто то другой. Сплошной ребус.

----------


## OdGen

Эта информация не из архивного дела, а из газеты "Ведомости Одесского городского общественного управления" - официального печатного органа городской управы, который выходил по 1894 год.

Очень хороший пример был реализован в официальных справочниках градоначальства в 1870-1890-е годы - "Памятных книжках одесского градоначальства" и "Адрес-календарях Одесского градоначальства" - там приводился не только номера домов, но и фамилии владельцев как адреса разных учреждений и проживания почти всех фигурантов справочников. Впоследствиистали указывать только номера домов.

----------


## Jorjic

Даже не знаю, где это лучше выложить. Можно и в приколах, но пусть пока будет здесь.
Где стоит тетя Хима со своими курами?

----------


## феерический

новый рынок или староконка?

----------


## Jorjic

> новый рынок или староконка?


 Не то и не другое.

----------


## AG-ents

Двор литературного музея ?

----------


## Jorjic

> Двор литературного музея ?


 Нет, там все-таки ставят по торжественным датам. А эта совсем свеженькая.

----------


## Lively

Неужели у Алексеевской площади ?

----------


## Jorjic

> Неужели у Алексеевской площади ?


 Тоже нет, хотя там было бы к месту.

----------


## Kshisya

Греческая?

----------


## Jorjic

> Греческая?


 Нет.
Я понимаю, что отгадать не зная невозможно. Поэтому подсказка – на площади очень известной.

----------


## Namidiol

Тираспольская?
Соборная?

----------


## Kamin

Михайловская?

----------


## Jorjic

Ну, ладно. У тети Химы на этой площади есть соперница.

----------


## Antique

Привозная площадь? Я просто не вижу вариантов, даже без соперницы. Топоним конечно подзабытый, но загадка наверное не так и проста.

----------


## Jorjic

> Привозная площадь? Я просто не вижу вариантов, даже без соперницы. Топоним конечно подзабытый, но загадка наверное не так и проста.


 Соперница у тети Химы не очень живая (уже).

----------


## Kshisya

Неужели Екатерининская?)))

----------


## Jorjic

> Неужели Екатерининская?)))


 Да, Екатерининская. Там открывается новый подвальчик с сувенирами и ,вроде, даже кафушка. Раньше там был вроде дайвинг.

----------


## софира

уважаемые знатоки,вот встретилась такая крышка от люка...
наверное вам  не составит труда указать ее месторасположение.
это,конечно,не очень давняя история..но все же )))




  *Показать скрытый текст* *...*отгадка - вокруг СК "Олимпиец"  несколько таких крышек

----------


## Petitechou

Кто знает это место?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Троицкая угол ул. Маразлиевской

----------


## Kshisya

Где?                                

Качество не ахти, но для оживления темы... :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вложение 10206315   Где?


 Если мне память не изменяет, это улица Спиридоновская, 13/15.

----------


## Kamin

Это похоже на ул. Спиридоновской № 21 угол ул. Кузнечной

----------


## Kshisya

> Это похоже на ул. Спиридоновской № 21 угол ул. Кузнечной


 Верно!

----------


## kravshik

продолжение ...???

----------


## Kamin

10-я ст. Большого фонтана (были когда-то морские ванны)

----------


## OdGen

По карте это *Ванный пер., 12*, _"Морские ванны, арх. Меснер, 1911 г."_. Насколько правдива эта информация, еще предстоит выяснить. В последние годы здание обезображено, рядом протянули газовую трубу и в самом здании сделали магазин.
Однако, ванное заведение на даче Бличи (именно этой семье принадлежал данный участок) на даче на Среднем Фонтане существовало уже в конце XIX в., а возможно и ранее. Реклама гласила: _«Чистая морская вода / А. БЛИЧИ-ОДЕССА / Средний Фонтан, собственная дача №1 / (Дорога от 9,10, 11 станций парового трамвая) паровое заведение / ТЕПЛЫХ морских ванн / морские купальни и буфет ресторан …»_

----------


## Kamin

У нас не разгадаа загадка с крышкой люка! Подобную видел на ул. Белинского

----------


## kravshik

> 10-я ст. Большого фонтана (были когда-то морские ванны)


 поздравляю! точно.,да уродливая труба...

----------


## kravshik

Узнаете??

----------


## AG-ents

Бывшая древняя трамвайная остановка напротив бывшего санатория "Россия" ...    перед спуском к морю

----------


## kravshik

> Бывшая древняя трамвайная остановка напротив бывшего санатория "Россия" ...    перед спуском к морю


 принимается,нашлись наблюдательные....даже и в таких сооружениях,молодец

----------


## феерический

ну так а бельгийские остановки невозможно не узнать с первого взгляда)

----------


## софира

> У нас не разгадаа загадка с крышкой люка! Подобную видел на ул. Белинского


 так как никто не встретил такую крышку  ,то отгадка недавно спряталась под скрытый текст в сообщении с загадкой ))) .

----------


## Kamin

А где у нас такой "монгол"?

----------


## Namidiol

> А где у нас такой "монгол"?


 что-то похожее видела на Итальянском бульваре или на Канатной
но могу ошибаться)

----------


## Kshisya

Пантелеймоновская?

----------


## Kamin

То что это центр города это точно, но не на названных улицах!

----------


## Namidiol

Осипова?

----------


## Kamin

Немного ближе!

----------


## Namidiol

> Немного ближе!


 Ближе к чему?

----------


## Kshisya

Б. Арнаутская?

----------


## Moonbeam

Пушкинская, 27  :smileflag:

----------


## Kamin

Абсолютно правильно!

----------


## Jorjic

Вполне возможно, что это уже было. Думаю, не вредно повторить. Для кого-то это может быть окажется открытием.



Может быть, причина молчания в том, что я не сформулировал вопрос? Так он традиционный – где это находится?

----------


## Antique

Я например не знаю. Можно конечно погадать по улицам как в старые добрые времена. Например Ланжероновская.

----------


## Jorjic

> Я например не знаю. Можно конечно погадать по улицам как в старые добрые времена. Например Ланжероновская.


 Вот уж не ожидал. Честно. Думал, знатоки молчат, чтобы дать дорогу "молодым". 
Тогда исходное фото, без маскирующего кадрирования и деталь, расположенная рядом. Извините, настолько был уверен в моментальном ответе, что не подготовился должным образом.

----------


## Ranke

пер. Маяковского, 8

----------


## Moonbeam

Это Некрасова, 3..ну в крайнем случае 5)) не лесенке

----------


## Kamin

ул. Екатерининская?

----------


## Viktoz

таких коронованных  львов оказывается  весьма много )

----------


## Jorjic

> Это Некрасова, 3..ну в крайнем случае 5)) не лесенке


 Да, это бывшая подворотня дома №3 по Казарменному (Некрасова) переулку.

----------


## Viktoz

> таких коронованных  львов оказывается  весьма много )


 ну тогда след. загадка... где этот лев?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Греческая?

----------


## Viktoz

> ул. Греческая?


 не...   прохладно...

----------


## Jorjic

Это где-то район Княжеской... Не могу пока вспомнить.

----------


## Viktoz

> Это где-то район Княжеской... Не могу пока вспомнить.


 нет... не там...

----------


## Viktoz

я буду  на форуме до 15-00... потом надо  уехать...    если не угадаете - могу дать ответ в три, или уже будем ждать до завтра



Небольшая подсказка... таких львов там  два,  с двух сторон от ворот...

----------


## Moonbeam

Не знаю как там насчет льва, но козырек этот почему-то кажется что видела тысячу раз.. Просто так получать ответ не хочется, я за то, чтобы подумать самим пока.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Базарная, четная сторона?

----------


## Viktoz

> ул. Базарная, четная сторона?


 пока все мимо.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Еврейская?

----------


## Viktoz

> ул. Еврейская?


 не.. но все вышеперечисленные  улицы где-то на одинаковом  (+/- пару кварталов) расстоянии...

П.с... я спать... всем спокойной ночи...  до завтра...

----------


## Inna_Z

Так ведь Ranke дал уже исчерпывающий ответ с фотографией!

----------


## Viktoz

> Так ведь Ranke дал уже исчерпывающий ответ с фотографией!


 это другая загадка...

Всем доброе утро...

----------


## Moonbeam

по-моему я погорячилась) давайте сузим круг поисков. Может ограничим территорию определенными улицами?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Жуковского?

----------


## Kshisya

Осипова?

----------


## Viktoz

Холодно  на Жуковского, а Осипова - так вообще морозильник...

ЗЫ. Подсказка.  Это  бывший Центральный район...... Молдаванка, Пересыпь и Слободка  - мимо...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Спиридоновская или Нежинская?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Льва Толстого?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Кузнечная?

----------


## Viktoz

> ул. Кузнечная?


 ближе всех...

----------


## Kamin

ул. Дегтярная?

----------


## Moonbeam

наконец-то - переулок Топольского 2

----------


## Viktoz

> наконец-то - переулок Топольского 2


 Да... это пер. Топольского 2.

----------


## Парусник

Не ставлю задачу услышать ответ на вопрос:"Где эта улица,где этот дом?"
Достаточно объяснить назначение металлоконструкций на фасаде...

----------


## Antique

Стяжки, предназначены для дополнительного укрепления стен, за подушкой вероятно проходит двутавровая балка. Дом совсем разваливается.

----------


## Viktoz

> Стяжки, предназначены для дополнительного укрепления стен, за подушкой вероятно проходит двутавровая балка. Дом совсем разваливается.


 100% стяжки. На Молдаванке каждый второй дом с такими "аксессуарами". А дом знакомый, где-то я его видел... Комсомольская?

----------


## Парусник

> 100% стяжки. На Молдаванке каждый второй дом с такими "аксессуарами". А дом знакомый, где-то я его видел... *Комсомольская?*


 Холодно!

----------


## kravshik

возле староконки пер...причем прямо в нее входит...или нет??))

Староконный пер кот. ближе к базару...

----------


## Moonbeam

Очень соскучилась по теме. Хочу предложить это фото.

to Парусник, где же все таки находится загаданный Вами дом?

----------


## Парусник

> Вложение 10545631 Очень соскучилась по теме. Хочу предложить это фото.
> 
> to Парусник, *где же все таки находится загаданный Вами дом?*


 _Ришельевская,26._

----------


## Moonbeam

Никогда бы не подумала искать его там..

----------


## Kshisya

> Вложение 10545631 Очень соскучилась по теме. Хочу предложить это фото.
> 
> to Парусник, где же все таки находится загаданный Вами дом?


 Софиевская?

----------


## Moonbeam

далеко. это не бывший Центральный район

----------


## Пушкин

> Вложение 10545631 Очень соскучилась по теме. Хочу предложить это фото.
> 
> to Парусник, где же все таки находится загаданный Вами дом?


 Б. Арнаутская/ Канатная

----------


## Moonbeam

Да, именно Б.Арнаутская/Канатная.

----------


## Пушкин

> Да, именно Б.Арнаутская/Канатная.


 Спасибо.
Добавлю что это проходная завода Новикова

----------


## Kamin

Где у нас такой (есть оба) флагодержатель?

----------


## Скрытик

Канатная?

----------


## Kamin

Не Канатная. У нас похожие есть в нескольких местах.

----------


## Kshisya

Екатериниская?

----------


## Kamin

Нет. это не на Екатерининской. Центр города.

----------


## Namidiol

Ришельевская?

----------


## Kamin

Нет, могу сказать холодно!

----------


## Namidiol

Садовая?

----------


## Kamin

Теплее

----------


## Namidiol

Пастера?

----------


## Kamin

Холодает!

----------


## Namidiol

Коблевская, Нежинская, Новосельского?

----------


## Kamin

Уже совсем тепло и надо выбрать одну из трёх!

----------


## Namidiol

тогда я за Новосельского)

----------


## Kamin

Уже близко!

----------


## Namidiol

не уж-то Нежинская

----------


## Kamin

Да, но где?

----------


## Namidiol

это уже сложнее, редко там бываю)

----------


## Kamin

Дом угловой!

----------


## AG-ents

> Дом угловой!


 Там вроде поликлиника ?

----------


## Kamin

Нет, магазин!

----------


## Namidiol

там много магазинов в угловых домах
Нежинская 35

----------


## Kamin

Центровее!!!

----------


## Пушкин

Дом с совами?

----------


## Kamin

Да! ул. Нежинская № 52/ ул. Льва Толстого № 10

----------


## Парусник

Люблю "путешествовать" по одесским дворикам...



В одном из них,неожиданно наткнулся на эту, Б-гом забытую скульптуру.
Где,она нашла своё пристанище?

----------


## Kamin

На ул. Греческой ?

----------


## Парусник

> На ул. Греческой ?


 Тепло.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Пушкинская?

----------


## Парусник

> ул. Пушкинская?


 Медленно приближаемся! 
Можно ограничить круг поиска улицами Греческой,Пушкинской,Троицкой,Маразлиевской...

----------


## Namidiol

может Олеши?

----------


## Парусник

> может Олеши?


 Придётся,ограничить поиск Маразлиевской,Сабанским пер.,Канатной,Троицкой...

----------


## Moonbeam

По цвету стен в подъезде и его оформлению может Сабанский в середине квартала по нечетной стороне?

----------


## Парусник

> По цвету стен в подъезде и его оформлению может Сабанский в середине квартала по нечетной стороне?


 Таки ДА!
Сабанский пер,1!

----------


## Ranke

*Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане - любители темы фотозагадок!*

Как и в прошлом году далее последуют одна за другой десять загадок.
Прошу отвечать конкретно по вопросу. 
Не забывайте, что неполным ответом вы помогаете другим участникам.

P.S. На некоторые загадки не обязательны глубокие знания истории города.
Подсказки будут выходить с некоторым интервалом от вопроса в количестве 1-2.
Если нет моего ответного комментария значит ответ не верен. Не все загадки строго прописаны под правило "Где это?".
"Глазики" в помощь вам сохранил.

81. Бычья тема
82. Слоны - все лучшее детям
83. Каменный цветок
84. Клад. Он есть!
85. Мальчик с корабликами
86. Одесския негативы - эпидемия...
87. По ком звонит?
88. Перестаньте коверкать
89. Старая гвардия
90. 130 лет назад

*Удачи! И пусть победит сильнейший!*

----------


## Ranke

1. Маленькая - свеженькая
2. Большая - из недавнего прошлого
3. Знатная - историческая

*Где это?*


*1.*  *2.* * 3.*

----------


## verda

3 - не навершие камина?

----------


## Парусник

> 3 - не навершие камина?


 В музее Западного и Восточного Искусства?

----------


## Kamin

3 - ул. Греческая № 16 /ул. Пушкинская № 9

----------


## Kamin

2 - Олимпийский сквер

----------


## Ranke

> В музее Западного и Восточного Искусства?


 *Парусник* и * Kamin* 
Абсолютно верно!

№3 - *Одесский музей западного и восточного искусства*
Греческая, 16 >>> над балконом


foto by Igor Belov (belovka)

_"...украшает голова степного тура - Герб Молдавского государства
(греческий по своим корням род Абазы происходил из Молдавии)"_ источник >>>

№2 Конечно эта скульптура *в сквере Олимпийском*


foto by Сергей Гарин

№1 - ОТГАДЫВАЕМ!

----------


## makaceba

1.-Бювет?

----------


## Ranke

> 1.-Бювет?


 Нет, это не бювет


До Олимпийского сквера ровно 1 км

----------


## Ranke

_Сpедь оплывших свечей и вечеpних молитв,
Сpедь военных тpофеев и миpных костpов
Жили книжные дети, не знавшие битв,
Изнывая от мелких своих катастpоф._
("Баллада о борьбе" В.Высоцкий)

----------


## Гидрант

Довженко угол Французского, на заднем плане Дом Специалистов (№20), снято с остановки 5-го трамвая (в сторону Аркадии).

----------


## Kamin

Это действительно похоже на угол ул. Довженко и Французского бульвара, и снято со стороны четной стороны Довженко, объект находится на нечетной стороне ул. Довженко в самом начале.

----------


## Ranke

> Довженко угол Французского, на заднем плане Дом Специалистов (№20), снято с остановки 5-го трамвая (в сторону Аркадии).


 Да, это угол Французский б-р/ул. Довженко
Территория дома №20 по бульвару. Остановка трамвая в сторону Аркадии.
Здесь >>>

----------


## Ranke

Где обитает слоненок, которому любая погода нипочем 
Ответ в формате: лес такой-то, опушка такая-то

 2012

----------


## Ranke

И смотрел он как радуется народ, 
катаясь на большом и круглом...

----------


## Kamin

Парк им. Т.Г. Шевченко, поляна где раньше были аттракционы. (в советском прошлом)

----------


## Ranke

> Парк им. Т.Г. Шевченко, поляна где раньше были аттракционы. (в советском прошлом)


 Да,* Kamin.* Это действительно ЦПКиО им. Т.Г.Шевченко
Недалеко от памятника воинам-интернационалистам (афганцам)


foto by Дмитрий Ванькевич

На фото с подсказки - одно из оставшихся креплений от чертова колеса.

----------


## Ranke

Показывать даже часть этого здания можно только при второй подсказке.
Конечно, оно вам хорошо известно.

Попытайтесь догадаться о каком доме идет речь?

----------


## Kamin

"Жасмин"

----------


## Ranke

> "Жасмин"


 Нет, не он
А если и да, то о каком здании может идти речь? И почему?
А связь прямая...

----------


## тситарапеС

Центелла азиатская, орнамент витаминного завода на Троицкой?

----------


## Ranke

> Центелла азиатская, орнамент витаминного завода на Троицкой?


 Центелла азиатская

На здании архитектор изобразил не это растение.
Его я интерпретировал как - Камелия.

 

А здание, *тситарапеС*, Вы угадали.
Это ул. Троицкая, 40а/ ул. Канатная

_"Здание было построено по проекту архитектора Ц.Э. Зелинского для чаеразвесочной фабрики Смирнова в 1892 году. В 1910 году в здании проведена реконструкция для фабрики товарищества чайной торговли «В. Высоцкий и К°» по проекту инженера В.И. Кундерта."_ источник >>>

----------


## тситарапеС

http://www.goldshape.com/#!Centella Asiatica(สารสกัดจากใบบัวบก)/zoom/mainPage/dataItem-ihpuug9b1 Взял я его отсюда) Угадала мама)

----------


## тситарапеС

На картинке скорее всего чай)

----------


## Ranke

В одном из описаний нашего города я прочитал,
что при закладке этого памятника в его основание
были уложены монеты и медали, принадлежащие ко времени
царствования Людовика XVI, Екатерины II, Павла I,
Александра I и Людовика XVIII, а также медаль Наполеона I... 



О каком историческом объекте может идти речь?

----------


## Kamin

Думаю под памятником Дюку

----------


## Ranke

> Думаю под памятником Дюку


 Браво, *Kamin!*

----------


## Ranke

Одесса, XIX век. Обедъ в Английском клубе на честь *лица N*,
на котором присутствовал и градоначальник.

Он, занимая ранее туже должность одного из южных городов Империи,
часто принимал жалобы от домовладельцев на сорванца. Который ловко разрисовывал угольком белые стены домов и заборов изображениями ... корабликов.

Градоначальник узрел в мальчике талант и вместо наказания, взял его 
к себе на воспитание. Направил в Питер на обучение, тем самым приняв участие в получении им профессии. Прошли годы.

На этом мероприятии *лицо N* (бывший сорванец) выразил свою
искреннею признательность градоначальнику и в знак благодарности 
подарил клубу картину.

Кто эта историческая личность?

----------


## Парусник

Рискну предположить,что это был Айвазовский...

----------


## Гидрант

А внимательным и добродетельным покровителем был Александр Иванович Казначеев - тогдашний (с 1827 г.) градоначальник Феодосии (где и произошла "история с корабликами"), позже таврический губернатор. В 1848-1854 гг. одесский градоначальник.

----------


## Ranke

> Рискну предположить,что это был Айвазовский...


 *Парусник*, абсолютно верно! Спасибо, Гидрант!
Речь идет о всемирно известном художнике-маринисте Иване Константиновиче Айвазовском.

 из воспоминаний О.О.Чижевича
почитать полностью >>>

----------


## Парусник

> *Парусник*, абсолютно верно! Спасибо, Гидрант!
> Речь идет о всемирно известном художнике-маринисте Иване Константиновиче Айвазовском.
> 
>  из воспоминаний О.О.Чижевича
> почитать полностью >>>


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *SPOILER*
_Сфоткал в 2008 году..._ :old:)

----------


## Ranke

О какой "эпидемии" писала одесская газета 100 лет назад?

 ОН, 1913

----------


## Namidiol

Игра в лото

----------


## Ranke

> игра лото


 Умничка, *Namidiol*!

"Маленькие Одесские Вечерние Новости" №4 22/11/1913
всю газету почитать
можно здесь  >>>

----------


## Ranke

Где это?

----------


## Namidiol

Колокол на Воронцовском маяке? (больше никаких идей нет)

----------


## Ranke

> Колокол на Воронцовском маяке? (больше никаких идей нет)


 Нет, это не маяк

----------


## феерический

Что-то подумал про старообрядческую церковь на пересечении Колхозного и Куйбышева.

----------


## Kamin

В одном из отделений ГСЧС ?

----------


## Ranke

> Что-то подумал про старообрядческую церковь на пересечении Колхозного и Куйбышева.


 


> В одном из отделений ГСЧС ?


 Это место не связано с религией и это не пожарники.

----------


## mrBoris

ни как не связано с курсантами-моряками из крыма?

----------


## Ranke

> ни как не связано с курсантами-моряками из крыма?


 Никак. Вообще не имеет никакой связи с морской или военной тематикой.

----------


## феерический

Значит это может быть какой-то столовой или пищеблоком санатория.

----------


## Kamin

Возможно в одном из бывших пионерских лагерей?

----------


## Ranke

> Значит это может быть какой-то столовой или пищеблоком санатория.


 


> Возможно в одном из бывших пионерских лагерей?


 Объект не имеет отношения ни к общепиту, ни к санаториям, ни к лагерям с пионерами

----------


## mrBoris

цирк? зоопарк?

----------


## Ranke

> цирк? зоопарк?


 Вспомнил!!!

коз там видел...

----------


## Jorjic

> Вспомнил!!!
> 
> коз там видел...


 Ипподром.

----------


## Ranke

> Ипподром.


 АБСОЛЮТНО верно!



P.S. Перерыв до 21:00

----------


## Ranke

На фото фрагменты одной из улиц города, названной в честь известного человека,
чья фамилия звучит зачастую в искаженном виде
почаще графа Воронцова,  де Рибаса и Эммануила Осиповича де Ришелье
вместе взятых*.

*Назовите этого человека?*





* по моим наблюдениям

----------


## Namidiol

Пестеля?

----------


## Artemisia

Частный сектор на Таирова?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Бабеля?

----------


## Ranke

Не Пестель, не Бабель и это не Таирова

----------


## Namidiol

Слободка?

----------


## Парусник

Французский инженер Пи_ж_он,а улица - Пи_ш_оновская.

----------


## Ranke

Улица, конечно, не в центре города. И это не на Французском бульваре.
Этот человек родился в XIX веке, окончил наш Новороссийский университет. 
Внес существенный вклад в одну из областей наук. Его портрет висит на одной из кафедр.



Так или иначе, но его открытие сделало родовую ФАМИЛИЮ
сверхпроизносимой (и не только у нас). К большому сожалению,
зачастую с искажениями. Сколько ошибок Вы сделаете в фамилии Бабель, Пестель, Гарибальди или Чапаев и т.д.? У него их легко можно сделать одну-две и даже три...Что и делают (

И вместе с тем спросите на улице кто такой Исаак Эммануилович?
Сколько ответов правильных соберете? И здесь же - на Привозе *об этом человеке* любая бабка знает.

*Назовите этого ученого?*

----------


## Lively

Академик Гамалея Николай Федорович? Может быть еще проф. Лопатто Эдуард Ксаверьевич Пока других ученых нашего университета c необычными фамилиями, родившихся в 19 веке,  в честь которых названы улицы в Одессе - вспомнить не могу. Правда, с трудом представляю. что каждая бабка на Привозе знает кто такой Гамалея.

----------


## Artemisia

У меня такая идея возникла, раз на Привозе знают, то это связано с сортами яблок, груш и прочих фруктов.

Поэтому я предполагаю, что это Симиренко Лев.


Других селекционеров пока нет времени искать)))

----------


## Ranke

> У меня такая идея возникла, раз на Привозе знают, то это связано с сортами яблок груш и прочих фруктов.
> Поэтому я предполагаю, что это Симиренко Лев.
> Других селекционеров пока нет времени искать)))


 Абсолютно точно, *Artemisia!*
Речь идет об известном помологе
Льве Платоновиче С*и*М*и*РЕНК*о*



РЕНЕТ П.Ф.СИМИРЕНКО ссылка >>>

*1.*  *2.*  *3.*

----------


## Namidiol

> У меня такая идея возникла, раз на Привозе знают, то это связано с сортами яблок, груш и прочих фруктов.
> 
> Поэтому я предполагаю, что это Симиренко Лев.
> 
> 
> Других селекционеров пока нет времени искать)))


 
Думала я про район Шкодовой горы, но не могла найти там улицу подходящую под загадку

----------


## Artemisia

Портрет висит на биофаке? 
На кафедре генетики или ботаники? Или в коридоре?

----------


## Ranke

> Портрет висит на биофаке? 
> На кафедре генетики или ботаники? Или в коридоре?


 Да, это на биофаке http://onu.edu.ua/ru/structure/faculty/bio/

Шампанский переулок, 2 
После входа и прохода КПП направо в конец коридора.
Доступен для просмотра всем желающим

----------


## Namidiol

Пока Ranke не загадал новую загадку, загадаю я)

В сентября заметила эту женщину, но только на днях у меня получилось ее сфотографировать.
Назовите адрес ее проживания?



P.S. Хотелось бы узнать побольше о ней, я информацию не нашла, если кто-то знает поделитесь

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Пока Ranke не загадал новую загадку, загадаю я)
> 
> В сентября заметила эту женщину, но только на днях у меня получилось ее сфотографировать.
> Назовите адрес ее проживания?
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Хотелось бы узнать побольше о ней, я информацию не нашла, если кто-то знает поделитесь


 Дальницкая угол Колонической, Дальницкая 44в.

----------


## AndreyKOU

как то так, историю не знаю точно, но слышал, вроде как памятник матерям не дождавшимся своих сыновей, мужей с войны...

----------


## Гидрант

> Памятник работникам завода, погибшим в годы Великой Отечественной войны. 1965 год.
> Дальницкая улица, 44 (территория кожобъединения)


 http://odportal.com.ua/uliza/pamatnik/pamatnikvov.html

----------


## Namidiol

> Дальницкая угол Колонической, Дальницкая 44в.


 Правильный ответ

----------


## Ranke

На территории одной из школ города стоит этот бюст.
Скажите кому он установлен?

 09/2014

----------


## OdGen

Школа 106. Ульяне Громовой.

----------


## Ranke

> Школа 106. Ульяне Громовой.


 *OdGen*, Вы не оставили шансов никому поучаствовать ) А мне реализовать подсказку ))
Абсолютно верно - *ГРОМОВА Ульяна* (1924-1943)



Дебютная роль в кино Нонны Викторовны Мордюковой
 "Молодая гвардия", 1948

----------


## OdGen

Мимо своей родной школы я пройти не мог.

----------


## Ranke

На декабрь 1885 года  в этом одесском списке (см. ниже)
числится 405 лиц, обществ и различных контор...

В марте 1883 года их насчитывалось 232, а в августе 1882 года стало аж 66.
При том, что с месяц назад их было всего 18.

Ответьте, пожалуйста,
что их всех могло объединить? 

 фрагмент_1

 фрагмент_2

 фрагмент_3

----------


## marvils

телефон, электричество

----------


## Trs

Это абоненты телефонной сети. Копия справочника — из ГАОО.

----------


## Ranke

> телефон, электричество


 


> Это абоненты телефонной сети. Копия справочника — из ГАОО.


 Конечно же речь идет о телефонизации Одессы
и о списке абонентов на этот новый вид услуг. 

 12/1885 год

Пресс-конференция ОНАС им.А.С.Попова на тему «История телефонии Одессы» ссылка >>>
презентация  >>>

----------


## Ranke

Сильнейшего по отгадкам в этот раз выделить не удалось.
*Парусник и Kamin; Гидрант и тситарапеС;
Namidiol и Artemisia; Jorjic и marvils; 
OdGen и Trs. Lively, феерический, ВЕСЫ, verda, makaceba* и ВСЕ кто просматривал и почитывал -все молодцы!
Спасибо за участие и правильные ответы.

*С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВЫМ 2016 ГОДОМ !!!*

----------


## Jorjic

Это фрагмент фотографии, который меня (и не только меня) сбил с толку при попытке опознать место съемки. Интересно, кто-то сможет опознать это место?

----------


## Спокойствие

> Это фрагмент фотографии, который меня (и не только меня) сбил с толку при попытке опознать место съемки. Интересно, кто-то сможет опознать это место?


 Ясная?

----------


## Jorjic

> Ясная?


 Совершенно верно. Вот фото целиком:


Меня сбил с толку этот дом с приямком, который сейчас не существует. Да и изгиб улицы сейчас не такой явный.

----------


## AG-ents

> ... который сейчас не существует. Да и изгиб улицы сейчас не такой явный.


 Это запрещенный приемчик - надо было предупредить, что сейчас этот участок улицы выглядит по-другому !

----------


## Гидрант

> Совершенно верно. Вот фото целиком:
> 
> 
> Меня сбил с толку этот дом с приямком, который сейчас не существует. Да и изгиб улицы сейчас не такой явный.


 Да, Ясная 12... Со стороны дома, выходящей во двор (смотрящей на Юнкерский пер.), прямо над входом с крыльцом было очень художественно исполненное  пошейное изображение собаки - морда, "выглядывающая" из слухового окна. В натуральную величину, по типу похож на бернского черно-белого зенненхунда, сделана, видимо, из цветного фарфора/фаянса. 

По версии старожилов, когда в дом забрались грабители (дело было ещё до революции), пес погиб в схватке с ними, сумев защитить хозяина от смерти и разорения. В память и благодарность за это хозяин и увековечил своего спасителя таким образом. Справедливости ради, замечу, что эту красоту раскоцали ещё в перестроечные времена - задолго до появления на этом месте (несколько лет назад) очередного многоэтажного монстро-уродства (((.

----------


## Jorjic

Всех с наступившим Новым Годом! Здоровья и удачи! Ну и традиционный вопрос – где это?

----------


## Kamin

В одном из переулков в центре города?

----------


## Namidiol

> В одном из переулков в центре города?


 Поддерживаю

----------


## Jorjic

В центре города – это точно. Но не в переулке.

----------


## Скрытик

Предположу Военный спуск.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Нежинская

----------


## Jorjic

Нет и нет. Уточню, чтобы быть правильно понятым. Это въезд во двор с улицы.

----------


## Kamin

Это понятно и крытая лестница на галерею есть во многих домах, причем она полу винтовая, в данном случае. ул. Кузнечная?

----------


## Jorjic

Нет, не Кузнечная. Могу добавить, что точка съемки до недавнего времени была недоступна.

----------


## osip

Бунина, 24. Колючая проволока – крыша арт-кафе. Место съемки – новый центр Кадорр, Екатерининская, 27

----------


## Namidiol

С Новым Годом и Рождеством!!!!!!!!!!

Назовите месторасположение этих елок (некоторые фото сделаны ночью, прошу прощения за качество)

1.  2.  3. 4. 
5.

----------


## Trs

№ 2 – бульвар (такая же возле Сити-центра), № 5 — Стейк-хаус. 

№ 4 — возм., Дерибасовская.

----------


## Namidiol

> № 2 – бульвар (такая же возле Сити-центра), № 5 — Стейк-хаус. 
> 
> № 4 — возм., Дерибасовская.


 2 и 5 -правильно
 елка возле Дерибасовской есть, но не под номером 4

----------


## Зимняя

3 - Дерибасовская, 4 похожа на ту, что на 2 фонтана у администрации

----------


## Namidiol

> 3 - Дерибасовская, 4 похожа на ту, что на 2 фонтана у администрации


 3 - Правильно

4 -фото самое плохое, подсказка-рядом с ней есть обезьяна)

----------


## Hvarshat

№1 - В Горсаду,
№4 - возможно в парке Шевченко)

----------


## Namidiol

> №1 - В Горсаду,
> №4 - возможно в парке Шевченко)


 Правильно

----------


## Kamin

А где у нас такой "языкатый"? (Если повторюсь-прошу прощения)

----------


## тситарапеС

Водопроводная, старые корпуса насосной, по моему?

----------


## Trs

Есть у меня одна догадка... Здание обнесено забором и несколько лет остаётся в состоянии незаконченного ремонта?

----------


## Antique

Может Маразлиевская, 14 (двухэтажный)?




> Есть у меня одна догадка... Здание обнесено забором и несколько лет остаётся в состоянии незаконченного ремонта?


 А кстати да, теперь я тоже понял о чём речь. Да это там.

----------


## Moonbeam

Проезжала только что мимо - точно там. Дом №8, на фасаде там таких два  :smileflag: 

А изначально собиралась предположить Маразлиевскую

----------


## Hvarshat

> Есть у меня одна догадка... Здание обнесено забором и несколько лет остаётся в состоянии незаконченного ремонта?


 Я тоже после подсказки догадалась. Почти каждый день мимо хожу, а сразу не вспомнилось. 
В доме три этажа.

----------


## Kamin

Молодцы! Дои действительно долго ремонтируется! Осталось назвать улицу!

----------


## Namidiol

Я напишу улицу, после подсказок всех остальных)))

Щепкина-Елисаветинская 8

----------


## Kamin

Замечательно. Абсолютно точно. Вот фото здания на вчера.

----------


## Парусник

> А где у нас такой..?

----------


## AG-ents

Черноморка

----------


## Kamin

Да, похоже. На пансионате "Борей" в Черноморке?

----------


## Парусник

Увы,уважаемые знатоки,вы отправились в неверном направлении...

----------


## Kamin

Павильон в Дюковском парке? Сейчас по странному стечению - конюшня!

----------


## AG-ents

Какое-то из зданий Антарктики ?

----------


## Парусник

И,опять,ваш "компас" показывает неверный курс...

----------


## Moonbeam

Это центр? Где-то на Ленина?

----------


## Shanti

санаторий на Фр.б-ре?

----------


## Пушкин

Черноморка?

----------


## Kamin

Пироговский переулок?

----------


## Kshisya

Канатная?

----------


## Парусник

> Это центр? Где-то на Ленина?


 Эт,уже,"ближе к телу")

----------


## Antique

Может это дом на Садовой, 19?

----------


## Парусник

Нет,ближе всех к правильному ответу,оказалась мадам Moonbeam.
Осталось уточнить,где именно?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Ришельевская угол ул. Троицкой?

----------


## Парусник

"Тепло"!)

----------


## yakhve

Ришельевская угол Малой Арнаутской?

----------


## Пушкин

Ришелевская / Греческая - угловой дом?

----------


## Парусник

> Ришелевская / Греческая - угловой дом?


 "Методом тыка",конечно,доберёмся до истины!)
Вы - в правильном направлении!

----------


## Пушкин

> "Методом тыка",конечно,доберёмся до истины!)
> Вы - в правильном направлении!


 Не ужели где-то на Театральной площади? 




P.S. Извините больше "тыкать" не буду...

----------


## Kamin

Ну конечно на Театральной площади. На стене с именами Героев Советского Союза! Справа. А слева скульптура Рабочего.

----------


## Парусник

На этот раз - совершенно верно!)

----------


## Парусник

Доброе утро,уважаемые знатоки!
Кто-нибудь,в курсе,где находится это произведение настенного искусства?

----------


## Antique

Картина или замок? Если замок, то в Словакии, он один из самых красивых в этой стране https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orava_Castle. А картина - не знаю, вроде мы с Оравским подзамком не деревни побратимы.

----------


## Парусник

Опуститесь на грешную землю!)
В загадке,совершенно чётко спрашивается: произведение _настенного_ искусства.

----------


## Antique

Картина явно не музейного уровня. Скорее всего украшает какой-нибудь интерьер. Может в Доме учёных висит.

----------


## Kamin

На одной из старых трансформаторных будок?

----------


## Парусник

Сожалею,неверно.

----------


## Namidiol

На доме Бабеля есть картины, согласно статье - http://on.od.ua/2015/12/16/v-odesse-otrestavrirovali-dom-babelya-29835/
я их воочию не видела, поэтому не знаю, есть ли там подобная картина

----------


## Парусник

Нет,не на этом здании.

----------


## mrBoris

не напротив шахского дворца?

----------


## Парусник

Нет. Сузим поиск до района в границах Старопортофранковской,Торговой,Новосельского,Л.Тол  стого!

----------


## Kamin

В Каретном переулке?

----------


## Парусник

Уже "тепло"!)

----------


## Kamin

ул. Новосельского?

----------


## Парусник

Прохладно!)

----------


## Kamin

ул. Дегтярная?

----------


## Antique

Переулок Топольского?

----------


## Парусник

Опять,потеплело!)

----------


## Kamin

Топольского угол Новосельского на одной из стен пастерского дома?

----------


## Парусник

Нет. Двигаемся,опять,в сторону Каретного!)

----------


## yakhve

Кузнечная?

----------


## Парусник

> Кузнечная?


 Таки ДА!)  Дело - за  ̶м̶а̶л̶ы̶м̶*номером...

----------


## yakhve

На фасадах по Кузнечной от Льва Толстого и до Топольского не нашла, в открытых дворах тоже 
Возможно, номер 2 или 10?

----------


## Lively

> Таки ДА!)  Дело - за  ̶м̶а̶л̶ы̶м̶*номером...


 Вспомнился анекдот: Ветеринар на приеме у терапевта. Терапевт: "На что жалуетесь?". Ветеринар: " Не, ну так каждый сможет!....! 
По загадке: возможно, это северная стена дома №46.

----------


## Namidiol

Предположу - Кузнечная 13
(погуляв по гугл карте такого рисунка не нашла, видимо был нарисован позже)

----------


## Парусник

> Предположу - Кузнечная 13
> (погуляв по гугл карте такого рисунка не нашла, видимо был нарисован позже)


 Вы,оказались,наиболее близки к разгадке!) Правда,искомый объект находится почти через дорогу.
Это во дворе по Кузнечной,16._Спасибо,всем небезучастным одесситам!_

----------


## Alternativa

> Вы,оказались,наиболее близки к разгадке!) Правда,искомый объект находится почти через дорогу.
> Это во дворе по Кузнечной,16._Спасибо,всем небезучастным одесситам!_


  ох ничего себе спрятали)))красиво, как для внутреннего двора)

----------


## Парусник

_"В доме,где резной палисад..."_
Эти слова,из известной песни,справедливы и для одесского домика.
Кто-нибудь,узнаёт его?

----------


## Pinky

Французский 8

----------


## Ranke

> _"В доме,где резной палисад..."_
> Эти слова,из известной песни,справедливы и для одесского домика.
> Кто-нибудь,узнаёт его?


 Французский б-р, 21

 foto by Михаил Ковальчук 
 foto by Exbombist

----------


## Парусник

> Французский б-р, 21
> 
>  foto by Михаил Ковальчук 
>  foto by Exbombist


 Совершенно верно!
Спасибо за обстоятельный ответ!

Чудом уцелевший раритет,в окружении каменных монстров...

----------


## Kamin

И где у нас такой интересный балкон?

----------


## Artemisia

Скорее всего в центре)))

Базарная, например.

----------


## Kamin

Нет это не Базарная, но и не самый центр.

----------


## Namidiol

Молдаванка?

----------


## Antique

Дом #6?

----------


## Kamin

Нет, это не Молдаванка. Номер 6 и где?

----------


## феерический

Юрия Олеши угол Бунина

----------


## Kamin

Точно! ул. Ю. Олеши № 13 / ул. Бунина № 6

----------


## _Kostik_

Кто знает, где это у нас в Одессе?

----------


## AndreyKOU

> Вложение 10923218
> Кто знает, где это у нас в Одессе?


 Троицкая 52

----------


## Viacheslaw

Где?

----------


## AG-ents

Судя по краске это что-то свежее ...
Предположу, что двор какого-то ресторана !   :smileflag:

----------


## Viacheslaw

да

----------


## 3sa

план  :smileflag:

----------


## 3sa

форумчане, материал для интересующихся историей 1841год Атлас Черного моря (с показанием всех прибрежных селений)



 :smileflag:  скачать: https://yadi.sk/d/B_VDZC-xqM3qE

----------


## Парусник

> И где у нас...


 ...такая ниша?

----------


## Скрытик

Таких у нас много. Например на Л.Толстого угол Нежинской, но это как вариан...

----------


## AG-ents

> да


 Так что за ресторан то ?

----------


## Парусник

> Таких у нас много. Например на Л.Толстого угол Нежинской, но это как вариан...


 Я,так же,знаю несколько _подобных_.
Но,искомая,находится на приличном расстоянии от предлагаемого варианта...

----------


## Trs

И её видно со Строгановского моста.

----------


## СоняЛюбова

> ...такая ниша?


  Район площади 1905 года, дом церковной обслуги ?
Во второй нише стоит статуя ангела.

----------


## Парусник

> И её видно со Строгановского моста.


 Совершенно верно!
Может быть,у кого-то есть фото и несохранившейся скульптуры!

----------


## Kamin

Где у нас такая крылатая парочка?

----------


## Kshisya

Софиевская?

----------


## Kamin

Нет, это не Софиевская, холодно!

----------


## Antique

Базарная, 26?

----------


## Kamin

Точно. ул. Базарная № 26

----------


## Парусник

А,где в нашем любимом городе,такой артистический дворик?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Екатерининская?

----------


## Парусник

> ул. Екатерининская?


 "Морозно"!)

----------


## Viacheslaw

> Так что за ресторан то ?


 Черновола, 4, ресторан Дестино

----------


## Kamin

ул. Спиридоновская?

----------


## Парусник

> ул. Спиридоновская?


     Это,отдаёт арктическими холодами...

----------


## Kamin

ул. Пантелеймоновская?

----------


## Namidiol

М. Арнаутская?

----------


## Парусник

А что,если повернуть налево?

----------


## Namidiol

Осипова?
Канатная?
в эту сторону?

----------


## Kamin

Малая Арнаутская?

----------


## Парусник

> Осипова?
> Канатная?
> в эту сторону?


 Да-да,потеплело!)

----------


## Kamin

ул. Базарная?

----------


## Namidiol

> Да-да,потеплело!)


 потеплело искать улицу параллельную Осипова или перпендикулярную?

----------


## Парусник

> потеплело искать улицу параллельную Осипова или перпендикулярную?


 Параллельну-ю,как говорит Жириновский - однозначно!)

----------


## Artemisia

Маразлиевская?

----------


## Namidiol

Преображенская холоднее?

----------


## Парусник

> Маразлиевская?


 А,если попробовать,между нею и Осипова?

----------


## Viktoz

> А,если попробовать,между нею и Осипова?


 Канатная/Жуковского. Мимино

----------


## Парусник

> Канатная/Жуковского. Мимино


 А,если,свернув с Осипова,не доезжать до Канатной?

----------


## Artemisia

Карантинная?

----------


## Artemisia

Гимназическая?

----------


## Парусник

> Карантинная?


 Ишь,Вы,прыткая какая!
А, до Карантинной?

----------


## irush

> Где?


 Патио ресторана Дестино
Ул.В.Черновола,4
Там неплохое местечко☺

UPD простите, только заметила, что Вы уже ответили....

Отправлено с моего m2 через Tapatalk

----------


## Antique

Еврейская?

----------


## Namidiol

Деволановский спуск?

----------


## Парусник

> Еврейская?


 Потеплело!)

----------


## Antique

На еврейской будто бы был некий живописный дворик, но я там не был. он находится на пересечении Еврейской и Екатерининской

----------


## Парусник

> Деволановский спуск?


 Конечно!
Пока отвечал Антику,не заметил Вашего сообщения!

----------


## Namidiol

где-то в промежутке между Еврейской или Жуковской, дальше страшно
может 17?

----------


## Парусник

> где-то в промежутке между Еврейской или Жуковской, дальше страшно
> может 17?


 Не только страшно,но и жутко...
Но,можно,и с Таможенной площади.Если память не изменяет,дворик под №5.
Правда,есть и пара "нюансов": кодовый замок на калитке и...вредоносная псина.
Впрочем,ещё один снимок из этго дворика:

----------


## Antique

Кстати о псине. В детском саду в переулке Нахимова завели псину. Только у нас могли додуматься о такой дикости. В итоге она начинает лаять и просовывает пасть в щель между щемлёй и забором. Чувствуешь себя как в глухой деревне, да и неприятно, когда тишину нарушает противный собачий лай, а если кто-то близко к воротам подойдёт, то и тяпнуть же может. В общем в любой цивилизованной стране уже сидели бы руководители сада в полицейском участке.

----------


## Парусник

А где,у нас,входная дверь оформлена такими тумбами?

----------


## феерический

французский бульвар напротив Динамо. дома специалистов, кажется так называются.

----------


## Парусник

Таки ДА!

----------


## Kamin

А где у нас такой "ушастый" ?

----------


## Artemisia

Успенская? (наугад)

----------


## Kamin

Холодно!

----------


## Namidiol

Осипова?

----------


## Kamin

Холодно

----------


## Namidiol

Нежинская?
а может Коблевская?

----------


## Kamin

Уже теплее!

----------


## Artemisia

Новосельского?

----------


## Kamin

Еще теплее

----------


## Antique

Дворянская, 33?

----------


## Kamin

Нет, это не Дворянская. Несколько увеличу фрагмент. На здании таких украшений несколько.

----------


## Namidiol

Торговая?

----------


## Kamin

Тепло, направление правильное

----------


## Antique

Софиевская, 4-6?

----------


## Kamin

Нет, это не Софиевская, уже ближе

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Пастера?!

----------


## Kamin

Тепло!

----------


## Namidiol

Конная

----------


## Artemisia

Ольгиевская ?

----------


## Kamin

Конная и Ольгиевска, Пастера - это и близко и далеко. С какой стороны посмотреть!

----------


## Kamin

Еще немного открою-здание не высокое

----------


## Kamin

Нет, не Нежинсккая, но все таки ближе всех предыдущих адресов!

----------


## Antique

А, вспомнил. Старопортофранковская, 6. Еврейская богадельня.

----------


## Kamin

Отлично! Она самая

----------


## Namidiol

Нравятся мне здания с датами)
На каком здании находится эта дата?

----------


## Antique

На Известковой дороге, 87. Лакокрасочная фабрика. Дата навряд ли верная. Я не встречал никаких упоминаний. что там был завод красок и лаков именно того заведения, что имеется ввиду.

На карте 1910-го года там обозначено Русское общество производства напильников "Каммелья", но оно упоминается только в Вся Одесса, 1904 - 1905, а в последующих вообще не упоминается.

----------


## Namidiol

> На Известковой дороге, 87. Лакокрасочная фабрика. Дата навряд ли верная. Я не встречал никаких упоминаний. что там был завод красок и лаков именно того заведения, что имеется ввиду.
> 
> На карте 1910-го года там обозначено Русское общество производства напильников "Каммелья", но оно упоминается только в Вся Одесса, 1904 - 1905, а в последующих вообще не упоминается.


 Совершенно верно

----------


## Парусник

> А где у нас такой...


 знак установлен?

----------


## Lively

А чего бы этому знаку не быть, там где ему положено- на 2-х из трех оставшихся зданиях трамвайного депо у Старосенной площади

----------


## Парусник

> А чего бы этому знаку не быть, там где ему положено- на 2-х из трех оставшихся зданиях трамвайного депо у Старосенной площади


 Возможно,над депо на Старосенной площади - такой же,но снимок сделал _на_ _Алексеевской площади_.) В любом случае - спасибо!
_Не мешало бы,уточнить,что означает этот знак?_

----------


## Lively

ОТ - Одесский трамвай 

ЗЫ. Фото Googlemap

----------


## Парусник

> ОТ - Одесский трамвай 
> Вложение 11231871
> ЗЫ. Фото Googlemap


 Таки да!)

----------


## Antique

они были на всех трёх депо с обоих сторон ангаров.

----------


## Парусник

> А где у нас...


 ...такая вазочка?

----------


## Antique

Пироговская, 5?

----------


## Парусник

> Пироговская, 5?


 Совсем рядом!
*Пироговский  переулок,6.*
К сожалению,второй вазон утрачен...

----------


## Lively

> Совсем рядом!
> *Пироговский  переулок,6.*
> К сожалению,второй вазон утрачен...


 Вы привели фотографию дома номер 5 по улице Пироговской. Дом 6 по Пироговскому переулку выглядит чуть иначе. (фото ниже)

----------


## Парусник

Ваша правда!
Сорри,фоткал оба дома в прошлом,а память подвела.

----------


## Мария_80

Всем привет! 
Кто знает, где такие обитают?)

----------


## Namidiol

предположу - р-н пр. Шевченко?

----------


## Мария_80

> предположу - р-н пр. Шевченко?


 совсем холодно)

----------


## Viktoz

Рыбка?

----------


## Парусник

> Всем привет! 
> Кто знает, где такие обитают?)


 Мореходное училище Рыбпрома на Мечникова?

----------


## Мария_80

> Рыбка?


 


> Мореходное училище Рыбпрома на Мечникова?


 нет. Совсем в другую сторону)

----------


## Jorjic

> Всем привет! 
> Кто знает, где такие обитают?)


 Люстдорф!

----------


## Мария_80

ну можно и так сказать)) а точнее?

----------


## AG-ents

Черноморка, спуск к бывшему пляжу (сейчас его пляжем трудно назвать)

----------


## OdGen

Да, проспект Свободы, в районе номера №111.

----------


## Мария_80

да! ура!)

----------


## AG-ents

> Черноморка, спуск к бывшему пляжу (сейчас его пляжем трудно назвать)


 Если не ошибаюсь, то раньше там был филлиал Института биологии южных морей

----------


## OdGen

Да.

----------


## Парусник

> А где у нас такой...


 ..."шип" на здании?

----------


## Lebedka

> Если не ошибаюсь, то раньше там был филлиал Института биологии южных морей


 Я несколько раз в неделю хожу там и никогда не обращал внимание на эту рыбку) и уж тем более не знал о расположении филлиала института биологии южных морей в прошлом)
Теперь, как буду проходить мимо - буду любоваться)

----------


## Artemisia

> ..."шип" на здании?


 Давайте начнем разгадывать, а то тишина в теме)

Начну издалека - Центр?

----------


## Kamin

Валиховский переулок?

----------


## Парусник

> Валиховский переулок?


 Прохладно!)

----------


## Antique

Ну если уж издалека, то следует искать на Молдаванке. Высокий переулок, 2.

----------


## Парусник

> Ну если уж издалека, то следует искать на Молдаванке. Высокий переулок, 2.


 Таки ДА! Тот самый дом доктора Рейделя!)

----------


## shmidt-ua

> ..."шип" на здании?


 А что означает сей "шип" ?

----------


## Парусник

> А что означает сей "шип" ?


 
  *Показать скрытый текст* *SPOILER*Рискну предположить,что в этом доме,вы можете рассчитывать на докторский укол!

:prankster2:

----------


## Antique

> А что означает сей "шип" ?


 Я не помню, но что-то из Северноевропейской архитектуры. Может встречается в романском стиле либо готике. В городе он присутствует ещё на некоторых фасадах.

----------


## Kamin

Где у нас сохранилось такое украшение (высоко) ?

----------


## Kshisya

Софиевская?

----------


## Kamin

Нет, холодно

----------


## shmidt-ua

Маразлиевская ?

----------


## Kamin

Нет, холодно!

----------


## Namidiol

Коблевская?

----------


## Kamin

Нет, чуть, чуть теплее.

----------


## Namidiol

Новосельского?
или не настолько теплее?

----------


## Artemisia

Неженская?

----------


## Kamin

Еще чуть теплее.

----------


## Namidiol

Льва Толстого?

----------


## Artemisia

Дворянская?

----------


## Kamin

Нет.

----------


## Kamin

Немного расширим фрагмент

----------


## Antique

Новосельского?

----------


## Namidiol

Спиридоновская?

----------


## Kamin

Нет, Спиридоновская теплее.

----------


## Namidiol

Успенская?

----------


## Shanti

Льва Толстого?

----------


## Kamin

Успенская длинная, Толстого теплее.

----------


## Antique

Дегтярная?

----------


## Kamin

Уже теплее

----------


## Kamin

Немного увеличу фрагмент

----------


## Hvarshat

Утесова, 4 
Еле вспомнила, где видела, спасибо за загадку!

----------


## Kamin

Точный ответ!Отлично.  Действительно ул. Утёсова № 4

----------


## Shanti

почти угадала, забыла ответить))))

kamin, давайте ещё!

----------


## OdGen

Во времена, когда старые дома приходят в упадок, надстраиваются / перестраиваются владельцами, как им захочется, а многие вообще уничтожены безвозвратно, тем более отраден тот факт, что иногда восстанавливаются подобные элементы. Вот достойнейший пример. Расчищено и покрашено совсем недавно.

----------


## OdGen

А так этот объект выглядел до недавнего времени

----------


## Ranke

ул. Маразлиевская, 42 ?
Доходный дом Кефала
на фото герб >>>

----------


## OdGen

Вы первый, кто догадался, что это герб, и введя в поисковик его девиз "Великодушием побеждаю" вышли на фамилию владельца. Нет, это разные Кефала, однофамильцы. Но поскольку в справочниках "Вся Одесса" присутствуют оба, дальнейшее определение дома вопрос простой.

----------


## OdGen

Поскольку новых сообщений не поступает, закрываю загадку и даю правильный ответ. Перед нами воссозданный летом этого года герб на доме по адресу Садовая, 4 - особняке, которым последовательно владели семьи фон-Фонтин, Белоусович, Аснаш, Кефала и Канторович. Герб был пожалован коллежскому ассесору Михаилу Александровичу Кефала в 1889 г. Он был известен как общественный деятель - предводитель дворянства, мировой судья и пр., меценат, коллекционер.

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

поскольку тишина, позволю себе оживить беседу небольшой загадкой...в каком примечательном месте приютился сей зверь?

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

Даю подсказку по зверю--имеет отношение к литературе (косвенное)

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

правильный ответ: Старопортофранковская, 137. *Дом, в котором родился Илья Ильф*.

----------


## Парусник

> А где у нас такой...


 ...барельеф?

----------


## феерический

Что-то из свеже отреставрированного. Малая угол Екатерининской?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Пушкинская?

----------


## Парусник

Прохладненько.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Маразлиевская?

----------


## Antique

Возможно это даже современная работа, а не реставрация. Как-то не слишком умело выполнен.

----------


## феерический

Цвет смущает. Софиевская?

----------


## OdGen

Софиевская, 5-а

фото - сентябрь 2008 г.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> поскольку тишина, позволю себе оживить беседу небольшой загадкой...в каком примечательном месте приютился сей зверь?Вложение 11516232


 Неужели здесь ?  :smileflag:

----------


## Парусник

> Софиевская, 5-а
> 
> фото - сентябрь 2008 г.


 Мо-ло-дЕц! Благодарю всех откликнувшихся одессоведов!

----------


## OdGen

> Мо-ло-дЕц! Благодарю всех откликнувшихся одессоведов!


 Я по истории этого здания собрал большое количество материалов. С некоторыми можно познакомиться в 1-м выпуске "Вестника" музея на сайте.

----------


## Dalass

очень интересно.

----------


## shmidt-ua

Неужели в Одессе закончились загадки ?

----------


## Парусник

> Неужели в Одессе закончились загадки ?


 Вскоре, этот восстановленный лев, займёт своё достойное место в декоре одного из зданий.



Какого?

----------


## Trs

Того, что вчера с этим львом проехалось по всем одесским новостям в контексте восстановления скульптур.

----------


## феерический

Ну а вдруг кто не знает? Загадка вполне имеет место быть)

----------


## victor.odessa

> Вскоре, этот восстановленный лев, займёт своё достойное место в декоре одного из зданий.
> 
> 
> 
> Какого?


 Этого

----------


## Парусник

> Этого Вложение 11873099


 Таки ДА, спасибо!



Так, это было в оригинале...

----------


## Antique

Только почему у "копии" оказалась короче шея непонятно.

----------


## Kamin

А где у нас такое украшение на фасаде?

----------


## Парусник

На фасаде бывшей  чайной фабрики "Высоцкий и К°",Канатная/Троицкая?

----------


## Kamin

Нет, это не на Канатной, холодно.

----------


## Kamin

Что-то тихо!

----------


## Artemisia

Давайте издалека - находится в центре?

----------


## Kamin

Если центр очертить границей порто-франко, то да. Могу добавить - расположено высоко.

----------


## Viktoz

Пойдем старым проверенным методом (тыка).Пушкинская?, Ласточкина?, Пастера?

----------


## Kamin

Все три улицы - холодно!

----------


## yakhve

Преображенская?

----------


## Kamin

Еще холонее!

----------


## ДунайТайгаЛюбо

конец М Арнаутской

----------


## Kamin

Нет, это не М.Арнаутская

----------


## Kamin

Немного увеличу поле зрения

----------


## Viktoz

Пересыпь?, Слободка?

----------


## Kamin

Это совсем в другой стороне, я же написал в границах Порто-франко - не дальше Старопортофранковской!

----------


## shmidt-ua

Кузнечная ?

----------


## Kamin

Нет, не Кузнечная, скажем так - в противоположной стороне!

----------


## MIMD

значит Осипова.

----------


## Kamin

Уже немного ближе, но не Осипова!

----------


## Viktoz

Маразлиевская

----------


## Hvarshat

Базарная?

----------


## Kamin

Маразлиевская, какой дом?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

> Маразлиевская, какой дом?


 16?! Особняк Ю. Мортон.

----------


## Kamin

Да, это ул. Маразлиевская № 16

----------


## AG-ents

На Базарной 52 очень похожий рисунок !   :smileflag:

----------


## Круглова Наталья

Где вы нашли эту табличку?

----------


## Парусник

Где находится эта лепнина?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Пушкинская?

----------


## Парусник

Прохладно!

----------


## Kshisya

Софиевская?

----------


## Парусник

Зябко!

----------


## Kamin

Воронцовский дворец?

----------


## Парусник

Холодно!

----------


## Kamin

ул. Ришельевская?

----------


## Парусник

Прохладновато!

----------


## Kamin

ул. Маразлиевская?

----------


## Парусник

"Ой,мороз-мороз,не морозь меня!

----------


## Kamin

ул. Греческая?

----------


## Ranke

> "Ой,мороз-мороз,не морозь меня!


 И пришла весна 

Прибрежный пер., 17 (быв. ул.Крупской) Черноморка
сан. им. А Иванова (противотуберкулёзный)

 весь репортаж >>>

----------


## Парусник

> И пришла весна 
> 
> Прибрежный пер., 17 (быв. ул.Крупской) Черноморка
> сан. им. А Иванова (противотуберкулёзный)
> 
>  весь репортаж >>>


 _Совершенно верно!_

----------


## SULZER2008

1961г. Одесса, центр города. какой адрес?

----------


## AG-ents

Троллейбусы до сих пор там ходят ?  Здания в прежнем виде ?

----------


## Antique

Напомнило Кузнечную / Тираспольскую.

----------


## Скрытик

> Напомнило Кузнечную / Тираспольскую.


 Шутите? В Одессе не так много улиц с 2мя полосами, с асфальтом и высотками. 
У меня подозрение, что это не Одесса.
Впереди справа минимум 5-этажка. Ну не представляю себе пока где такое может быть.

----------


## SULZER2008

Троллейбусы до сих пор там ходят. Это Одесса, слева от центра, возле дерева, виден одесский уличный столб, который тяжело не узнать)))
Кузнечная/Тираспольская - мимо...

----------


## Ranke

> 1961г. Одесса, центр города. какой адрес?


 Перекрёсток
ул. Ришельевская/ул.Успенская
фоткали с балкона 5 этажа дома по ул. Ришельевской, 35/37
В перспективе слева дома по Ришельевской, 42 и 40

Столб, как и платан на месте

----------


## SULZER2008

Ranke, все верно! И фоткали именно с 5 этажа))) Троллейбус отъезжает от остановки, там где киоск, позже ее перенесли за перекресток с Успенской.

----------


## Antique

> Ranke, все верно! И фоткали именно с 5 этажа))) Троллейбус отъезжает от остановки, там где киоск, позже ее перенесли за перекресток с Успенской.


 В части дома коммунальные квартиры?

----------


## SULZER2008

> В части дома коммунальные квартиры?


  Нет, отдельные. Дом "сталинка", Во всяком случае, в той части откуда велась съемка.

----------


## Парусник

Соскучились за фотозагадками?  
Извольте: где обосновалась эта лепнина?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Греческая?

----------


## феерический

Канатная

----------


## Namidiol

Осипова?

----------


## Парусник

К сожалению,ув. знатоки,все трое - ошибаются.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Пастера?

----------


## Парусник



----------


## shmidt-ua

Базарная ?

----------


## Парусник

Мимо.

----------


## Viktoz

> Мимо.


  Островидова, Нежинская? Сов. Армии?

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Маяковского / Гоголя / Некрасова?

----------


## Парусник

К сожалению,ув. знатоки,ошибаетесь...

----------


## Namidiol

Успенская

----------


## Парусник

Увы...

----------


## Парусник

Подсказка №1: двигаемся от Екатерининской в сторону Старопортофранковской...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Нежинская, Спиридоновская?

----------


## Парусник

"Мне нравится ход Ваших мыслей!"...

----------


## Viktoz

Коблевская, Толстого?

----------


## Парусник

Отдаляетесь...

----------


## Миз@нтроп

Интуитивно: 58 или 66 номер по Нежинской.....

----------


## Парусник



----------


## Парусник

> Нежинская, Спиридоновская?


 Подсказка №2:

Cпиридоновская ближе, но речь, не о ней!

----------


## Viktoz

Дегтярная, Асташкина, Кузнечная?

----------


## Парусник

В сталинские времена, был такой термин: "Уклонизм"...

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

Добрый день. Можно к Вам в компанию?

Тираспольская угол Успенская

----------


## Antique

На самом деле они не пересекаются, Успенская заканчивается на пересечении с улицей Утёсова, от этого же перекрёстка начинается Дегтярная, которая и пересекает Тираспольскую.

----------


## Viktoz

> На самом деле *они не пересекаются*, Успенская заканчивается на пересечении с улицей Утёсова, от этого же перекрёстка начинается Дегтярная, которая и пересекает Тираспольскую.


 
Да не пересакаются .... а ответ - Тираспольская 19 ))) и со стороны Дегтярной такая же голова... хорошая загадка... Спасибо Парусник...

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

> На самом деле они не пересекаются, .


 Та да..... Гугел подвел ))))) Я подумал может этот кусочек уже переименовали ))))

Так в итоге ... оно или нет?

----------


## Парусник

> Да не пересакаются .... а ответ - Тираспольская 19 ))) и со стороны Дегтярной такая же голова... хорошая загадка... Спасибо Парусник...


 Спасибо,Viktoz! 

Благодарю всех знатоков!

----------


## Парусник

> Соскучились за фотозагадками?  
> Извольте: где обосновалась эта лепнина?

----------


## Kshisya

Добрый вечер! Софиевская?

----------


## Парусник

> Добрый вечер! Софиевская?


 Доброе утро!

Ошибаетесь!

----------


## Kamin

ул. Маразлиевская?

----------


## Парусник

Прохладно.

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

Доброе утро. Так это же "дом-стена", он же Доходный дом Г. Рафаловича

для протокола:  Воронцовский переулок, 4.


(особенно "радует" ТВ кабель. хорошо что прямо в голове у льва не просверлили.)

----------


## Парусник

> Доброе утро. Так это же "дом-стена", он же Доходный дом Г. Рафаловича
> 
> для протокола:  Воронцовский переулок, 4.
> 
> 
> (особенно "радует" ТВ кабель. хорошо что прямо в голове у льва не просверлили.)


 Совершенно верно!,Спасибо!)

----------


## Парусник

Немного наивное, немного поистрепавшееся, но тем не менее, панно.
Где оно находится?

----------


## Viktoz

первое что пришло на ум - проход арка с  Короленко на Пионерский бульвар   за Художественным музеем, но не уверен, давно там не был...


ЗЫ: это двор или с улицы видно?

----------


## Парусник

Вы ошиблись.

Находится во дворе,но с улицы,частично просматривается.

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

День добрый. На Екатерининской. А вот двор ну никак не могу вспомнить )))) Там еще  и пушка есть и арки как мосты

----------


## Парусник

> День добрый. На Екатерининской. А вот двор ну никак не могу вспомнить )))) Там еще  и пушка есть и арки как мосты


 Всё верно,№4,спасибо! Благодарю также форумчан, выдвигавших свои версии мне в репутациию!

----------


## Ranke

Музей авиации и космонавтики в детском центре "Молодая гвардия" 

Легко представляется, что МИГ-17/19 мог стоять на территории лагеря в 1980-х годах


А вот где у нас еще самолётики стоят?  


P.S. не "Школьный"

----------


## Парусник

> Музей авиации и космонавтики в детском центре "Молодая гвардия" 
> 
> Легко представляется, что МИГ-17/19 мог стоять на территории лагеря в 1980-х годах
> 
> 
> А вот где у нас еще самолётики стоят?  
> Вложение 12413833
> 
> P.S. не "Школьный"


 На территории детского центра «АСТР» ( р-н 5-й ст.Б.Фонтана).
Снимок, я выставлял лет пять назад. Поищу в архивах.

----------


## феерический

Но на снимке явно не Астры) 
Давайте уточним, это вообще в Одессе, или таки в пригороде? Такое поле в пределах города невозможно)

----------


## Парусник

> Но на снимке явно не Астры)


 Только теперь, "въехал" что слишком буквально понял поставленный вопрос.

----------


## Viktoz

> А вот где у нас еще самолётики стоят?  
> Вложение 12413833
> 
> P.S. не "Школьный"


  ... мы там  еще пацанами лазили, когда к корешу в гости приезжали...




> На территории детского центра «АСТР» ( р-н 5-й ст.Б.Фонтана).


 не, не 5-я...  холодно... 

Пысы: Ranke - ответил в твоей репутации...

----------


## феерический

Сухой лиман?

----------


## Viktoz

> Давайте уточним, это вообще в Одессе, или таки в пригороде? Такое поле в пределах города невозможно)


 географически за пределами города, но в непосредственной близости, можно сказать на границе...

----------


## Viktoz

> Сухой лиман?


 холодно...


Зы. сегодня меня уже не будет, так что автор загадки Вам ответит... Всем пока...

----------


## Antique

На аэродроме у НАТИ?

----------


## Viktoz

> На аэродроме у НАТИ?


 Холодно

----------


## Artemisia

По-моему, я нашла)
Учебная площадка Одесской государственной академии телекоммуникаций.
Территориально - за поселком Котовского, возле села Илличанка.

----------


## Viktoz

> По-моему, я нашла)
> Учебная площадка Одесской государственной академии телекоммуникаций.
> Территориально - за поселком Котовского, возле села Илличанка.


 Совершенно верно... Раньше со стороны поля, там где сейчас Таврия через дырку в заборе туда пролезть можно было, а охранник дедуля по выходным разрешал погулять по территории...

----------


## Ranke

> По-моему, я нашла)
> Учебная площадка Одесской государственной академии телекоммуникаций.
> Территориально - за поселком Котовского, возле села Илличанка.


 Загадка №91 >>>

*Да, Artemisia! Абсолютно верно!* Это на границе с чертой города. Она проходит по ул. Паустовского. 

_Учебный полигон военной кафедры_ Одесской национальной академии связи им. А.С.Попова

 
  
foto by Bushmaster (panoramio.com)

Viktoz, Вы были первым. Спасибо, что дали возможность подумать другим.
Парусник, Ваше фото истребителя помню. Это уже история, там стройка во всю идёт.

----------


## Alternativa

Предположу что ответ будет быстрым, но попробую, а то скучает фото в телефоне :smileflag: 
Где обитает лисапед?

----------


## Viktoz

> *Предположу что ответ будет быстрым*, но попробую, а то скучает фото в телефоне
> Где обитает лисапед?


 ... да , быстро, ответ написал в Личку, пускай другие участники разгадают )))

(+) буду должен...

----------


## verda

ул. Некрасова?

----------


## феерический

> ул. Некрасова?


 сильно широкая улица и похоже что в центре что-то типа трамвайных рельс. никак не некрасова.

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

> сильно широкая улица и похоже что в центре что-то типа трамвайных рельс.


 Та неее... она двухполосная, не больше,  рельсы не посередине, они с другой стороны, потом тротуар т.к. там ступеньки видно. И улица под уклон идет... предположу что Градоначальницкая. Наверное угол Садиковской или вниз т.к. выше по Градоначальницкой клумбы по моему без чугунных штуковин.

Мой вариант: Градоначальницкая примерно угол Садиковская  )))

Тем более там завод кузнечных автоматов, там точно сварщики есть, наверное свободное время посвятили творчеству

----------


## феерический

Тоже изначально склонялся к Градоначальницкой, но давно там не проходил и не знаю всех нововведений)

----------


## Viktoz

> Та неее... она двухполосная, не больше,  рельсы не посередине, они с другой стороны, потом тротуар т.к. там ступеньки видно. И улица под уклон идет... предположу что Градоначальницкая. Наверное угол Садиковской или вниз т.к. выше по Градоначальницкой клумбы по моему без чугунных штуковин.
> 
> Мой вариант: *Градоначальницкая примерно угол Садиковская  )))*
> 
> Тем более там завод кузнечных автоматов, там точно сварщики есть, наверное свободное время посвятили творчеству


 Прошу прощения у автора загадки что взял на себя смелость ответить за нее.

Красный Чебурашка. Совершенно верно... Градоначальницкая 4... на клумбе возле входа  бывшего завода КПА.  Стоит достаточно давно, странно что на гугл-улицах этот "велосипед" не видно... видать  уже лет 5-7 не обновляли...

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

Я примерно раз в неделю там проезжаю, но велика там в упор никогда не видел ))))) вот рельсы в грунте и траве знакомы, там часто перекапывают дорогу приходится иногда по рельсам объезжать ))))

Специально посмотрел гугл, там фото ноябрь 2011.

Всем огромное спасибо, реально интересная игра.

----------


## Alternativa

Молодцы!!! Ответ Верный, и улица угол, и рельсы под уклоном!
Сколько лет стоит этот велик не знаю, давно по родной улице не гуляла, а тут случилось, и попался на глаза сей экземпляр)

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

Фильм Одесской Киностудии "Камертон"(1979).
Для меня до сих пор загадка, какая улица за окном класса (первые три фото). Улица -- трамвайная, трамвай -- одесский, без сомнений. По поводу улицы за окном учительской (остальные три фото) -- ответ для меня белее менее ясен, а вот первые три, что за окном класса -- всё равно загадка для меня до сих пор. Сразу скажу, что по общей панораме фильма -- узнаётся школа по Фонтанской дороге (тогда: Перекопской Дивизии, кто-то ещё помнит такое её название?  :smileflag: ), расположенная между 5 и 6 Ст. Фонтана (какой там её номер?), а вот улицы за окнами ниже на фото -- явно не из этого места. 






Я очень даже допускаю, что "решётчатый квадратно/ромбический" заборчик по улице в обоих искомых местах мог быть бутафорным, как и сама декорация класса -- тоже вполне могла быть бутафорной, оформленной где-нибудь на открытой площадке одесской улицы с трамваем и девятиэтажкой напротив -- фиг сразу узнаешь!))).
Сам фильм (если кому интересно, там есть много "одесских мемориальных мест", как поётся в одной известной песне  :smileflag: ):

  *Показать скрытый текст* *"Камертон"(1979)*

----------


## Ranke

> Фильм Одесской Киностудии "Камертон"(1979).
> Для меня до сих пор загадка, какая улица за окном класса (первые три фото). Улица -- трамвайная, трамвай -- одесский, без сомнений. По поводу улицы за окном учительской (остальные три фото) -- ответ для меня белее менее ясен, а вот первые три, что за окном класса -- всё равно загадка для меня до сих пор. Сразу скажу, что по общей панораме фильма -- узнаётся школа по Фонтанской дороге (тогда: Перекопской Дивизии, кто-то ещё помнит такое её название? ), расположенная между 5 и 6 Ст. Фонтана (какой там её номер?), а вот улицы за окнами ниже на фото -- явно не из этого места.


 Олег Елагин у себя хорошо расписал этот фильм. И фасад школы №38 (Фонтанская д-га, 37) хорошо просматривается.  Даже памятник Ленину при входе на территорию слева мелькает... Так вот, коридоры школьные снимали, да в СШ№38, а сам класс в соседней по Фонтану - СШ№81 (Фонтанская д-га, 26). Помещение/класс над козырьком (google панорамы) и (яндекс панорамы). Напротив за трамваем 9-ти этажка по Фонтанской д-ге, 69а

----------


## ПЧ.Петро Чорномор

> Олег Елагин [...] хорошо расписал этот фильм. ...


 Ага, теперь понятно, а то было мне всё время загадкой, где это трамвай на фоне девятиэтажки...))))))
А вот улица за окнами учительской, скажу -- это участок Пролетарско/Французского бульвара, куда выходят окна фасадного здания Одесской Киностудии, где и была оборудована декорация учительской (мне это ясно, даже не читая ссылки на Олега Елагина). Кстати, давно заметил, во многих фильмах нашей киностудии окна многих квартир и рабочих кабинетов выходили именно на этот самый участок бульвара!)))))
Тогда ещё делаю вывод: забор действительно бутафорный, для создания общего фона.
*Благодарю Ранке за подсказку*. Фильм этот в своё время мало показывали по телевизору или в кинопрокате (если вообще его показывали, а не укатали его сразу на по'лку как "проблемный") и с ним познакомимся в уже наше, интернетное время, откуда и загрузил его себе.
Г.Ы. Только что просмотрел ссылку на обзор с фильмом: очень бегло (не сказал, бы, что "хорошо расписал этот фильм"), за улицу с трамваем (окна класса СШ81) и декорацию учительской в фасадном здании киностудии -- ни слова, если честно -- немного разочарован, ожидал б0'льшего и более подробного разбора фильма.(((

----------


## Inga_Zayonc

> Олег Елагин у себя хорошо расписал этот фильм


  огромное спасибо за прекрасный сайт, прямо не можем вылезти из него с мужем эти дни!

----------


## AG-ents

В профильной теме возник небольшой спор в каком парке и в каком месте сделано это фото  ?  
(кто уже высказался там просьба дать такую же возможность и туташним ! )   :smileflag: 




>

----------


## Kamin

Это парк им. Т.Г. Шевченко. Справа от Ланжероновской арки.

----------


## victor.odessa

Парк Шевченко, справа шахматно-шашечный клуб.

----------


## Св.Михаил

Помогите опознать дом. В этом доме родилась тетя моей жены, в 1944 году ее в двухлетнем возрасте мать (немка по национальности) увезла в Германию, и только в прошлом году мы про нее узнали.

----------


## OdGen

Дом Слупецких в Отраде, ул. Ясная, 3.

----------


## Ranke

Далее последует ряд загадок (правда, не все будут сопровождаться фото).
Играем как и в прошлые разы [2011 и 2012, 2013, 2014(I), 2014(II), 2015, 2016...]
Тематическая подборка включает в себя, разного периода времени создания, скульптуры, памятники, здания, элементы архитектуры, интересные факты из истории города и т.д. и т.п. нашего города.

Прошу придерживаться основных правил.
Ответ можно писать и в ЛС, но в зачёт он не пойдёт. Ответ прошу давать полный/точный, как требует того загадка. По итогам будет определён и объявлен победитель.
Как лучшему знатоку истории и знания местности Аднан Киван лично (надеюсь, торжественно) вручит ключи от квартиры №***** Жемчужины №*** (Господи, что я несу... )

Подсказок будет 0-1-2. Первая через сутки. Вторая (если она предусмотрена) через двое суток.
Некоторые фотозагадки будут дополнительно сопровождаться значком - "глаз"
- что может явиться молчаливой подсказкой участнику темы.

*#91.* * Разведка*  >>>[ответ]
*#92.* *Купальщица*
*#93.* *Годы юные мои*
*#94.* *Голубь мира*
*#95.* *Балкон XIX*

*#96.* *Настроение 08/12/2010*
*#97.* *Сила в вере, а в вере сила*
*#98.* *Про банк* 
*#99.* *Забытый*
*#100.* *На дне*

 ресурсы в помощь

----------


## Ranke

Где стоит сия скульптура?

----------


## verda

СтояЛА? В Саду скульптур у Дворца Спорта? Напротив - Парк?

----------


## Lively

СтояЛА? Французский бульвар 63 (сан. Магнолия)

----------


## Ranke

> СтояЛА? В Саду скульптур у Дворца Спорта? Напротив - Парк?


 


> СтояЛА? Французский бульвар 63 (сан. Магнолия)


 
foto by Владимир Петрукович 

Lively, у быв. санатория "Магнолия" стояла тоже купальщица.
Сменила после известных событий с территорией адрес на спуск по Вице-Адмирала Азарова (парковка).
verda, эта скульптура не из сквера олимпийцев на пр. Шевченко. Иначе "глазиков" загадка имела бы больше.


фото уже как 8 лет в нете висит

----------


## феерический

Парк ленинского космомола (Савицкий парк) или Дюковский? В обоих местах есть водоемы и купальщица может быть в тему.

----------


## Ranke

> Парк ленинского космомола (Савицкий парк) или Дюковский? В обоих местах есть водоемы и купальщица может быть в тему.


 Изначально да, располагали возле водоемов, прудов, фонтанов. А то где же "купаться-то") 
А в последствии скульптуры могли устанавливать и "насухую".

Мраморная скульптура «Купальщица»
Санаторий "Лермантовский" >>>


Санаторий "Одесса" >>>
 2004
 2007

Ищите! Вы же умеете!

----------


## Lively

Ну, да, вспомнил. Эти березки я видел в санатории у погранцов на Гагаринском плато.. И дама там прописалась...

----------


## Ranke

> Ну, да, вспомнил. Эти березки я видел в санатории у погранцов на Гагаринском плато.. И дама там прописалась...


 *Абсолютно верно!*
На территории санатория государственной пограничной службы Украины - "Аркадия". 
Гагаринское Плато, 1




foto by valipopa

Предполагаемая подсказка должна была включать фото:

----------


## Ranke

Где я нахожусь?

----------


## Namidiol

По названию загадки, можно предположить какой-то детский лагерь)
например "Молодая гвардия"


http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=46...B/photo/615719

----------


## Kshisya

Романа Кармена?

----------


## Jorjic

Думаю, это поселок между Французским бульваром и Политехом.

----------


## Antique

Это случайно не дача на Тенистой, 2?

----------


## феерический

Такой частный сектор есть от Романа Кармена через Довженко и дальше в сторону Шампанского. Но смущает крыша подвала. Такого я там не помню.

----------


## Kamin

Похоже на здание в санатории "Одесса", бывший Дзержинского, на Французском бульваре.

----------


## Парусник

А мне, напоминает объект в в санатории "Аркадия", на Французском бульваре,40.

----------


## Ranke

> Это случайно не дача на Тенистой, 2?


 *Antique, Вы правы.*

Станция юных натуралистов
Сейчас:
Областной гуманитарный центр внешкольного образования и воспитания
ул. Тенистая, 2

----------


## Ranke

У нас если спросить подростков, что обозначает летящий голубь с веточкой в клюве
можно услышать уверенный ответ, что это новые дома (недвижимость Kadorr Group) 

Голубь мира как символ



Где такое сохранилось?

----------


## Namidiol

Пальцем в небо)
Французский бульвар

----------


## Ranke

Где бы у нас провели подобное мероприятие?

----------


## Парусник

Дворец студентов?

----------


## феерический

Александровский проспект?

----------


## Ranke

> Дворец студентов?


 *Конечно же!
*


ул. Маразлиевская, 34а

----------


## Ranke

Адрес балкона вы без труда напишите. 
Правда?

----------


## Namidiol

Осипова?

----------


## Artemisia

Большая Арнаутская?

----------


## Hvarshat

Краснослободская  (но ДубльГИС подсказывает, что адрес этого дома - Балковская, 10)

----------


## феерический

> Краснослободская  (но ДубльГИС подсказывает, что адрес этого дома - Балковская, 10)


 Точно, в ста метрах от моста)

----------


## Ranke

> Краснослободская  (но ДубльГИС подсказывает, что адрес этого дома - Балковская, 10)


 *И это правильный ответ!*  :smileflag: 

Балковская, 10/Краснослободской спуск >>>

Доходный дом И.Л. Поверенного

----------


## Ranke

Как вы думаете, где я такую красоту наблюдал?

----------


## Kamin

Парк "Победы", под переходным мостиком между прудами

----------


## Ranke

> Парк "Победы", под переходным мостиком между прудами


 Признайтесь, это было просто  

 Тот день был невероятно тёплым.


Вікна. Одеса

----------


## Antique

> но ДубльГИС подсказывает, что адрес этого дома - Балковская, 10)


  Балковская - это тупиковый ныне переулок справа от здания. Здесь были первые номера.

----------


## Ranke

Следующая загадка будет нестандартная. Интерьер

Что за помещение изображено на фото?

----------


## Antique

Случайно не склады оружия в СБУ?

----------


## Ranke

> Случайно не склады оружия в СБУ?


 Нет-нет, что Вы. Такое показывать 
Всё официально. Из открытых источников. 
Лично я, первый раз увидел, что там внутри.

Подсказка будет вечером и, наверняка, сразу откроет завесу тайны.
А пока есть еще время.

----------


## Парусник

А эт, часом не  в Тюремном замке?  Или  "камеры" в однном из РОВД (судов)?

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

Это Полторак там гуляет? Тогда это не СБУ и не Полиция. На складе оружия дубинка вроде как не в тему.  Наверное гаупвахта ))))

----------


## феерический

Комендатура на Армейской?

----------


## Artemisia

> Это Полторак там гуляет? Тогда это не СБУ и не Полиция. На складе оружия дубинка вроде как не в тему.  Наверное гаупвахта ))))


 Вы правы) Мне слишком поздно сказали, что это министр обороны, и я не успела написать.

http://on.od.ua/2017/03/17/ministr-oborony-pobyval-v-odesse-na-gauptvaxte-53961/

----------


## Ranke

> Это Полторак там гуляет? Тогда это не СБУ и не Полиция. На складе оружия дубинка вроде как не в тему.  Наверное гаупвахта ))))


 *Засчитано!*
Оригинал фото здесь >>>




> Вы правы) Мне слишком поздно сказали, что это министр обороны, и я не успела написать.


 Как чувствовал, что он меня сдаст... надо было его зарисовать 

Подсказка подразумевала фото:
 2014
ну и начавшееся (11/2017) строительство  на этом месте
греко-католического храма Архистратига Михаила

----------


## Ranke

Что за банк? 



P.S.Antique, знаю, что профиль загадки 100% Ваш.
Прошу воздержаться. Спасибо!

----------


## victor.odessa

> Что за банк? 
> 
> Вложение 12457483
> 
> P.S.Antique, знаю, что профиль загадки 100% Ваш.
> Прошу воздержаться. Спасибо!


 Атамана Головатого, 34, проходной двор на Черноморского казачества, внутри была баня. Банк давно не работает.

----------


## Ranke

> Атамана Головатого, 34, проходной двор на Черноморского казачества, внутри была баня. Банк давно не работает.


 Никому шансов не дали.
*Да, Виктор, Вы правы!*

Банк. Карточка здания на domofoto >>>
ул. Атамана Головатого, 34

Работающим еще застал  :smileflag: 
 2011
На 2000 год, там так же числилось отделение "Проминвестбанка"

----------


## Antique

Может холодильники?

----------


## Ranke

Натолкнулся я как-то несколько лет назад на статью, о том, что стоит
себе одиноко у нас на Молдованке памятник никому не нужный. Заброшенный совсем. 
И что якобы из местных никто не знает кому он установлен.

Дождался весны 2014 года и пошел проверять. Действительно стоит. 
Состояние плохое. Постамент разрушается. Сам бюст цел. Надписей никаких не обнаружил. 
Кругом собаки... Видно, что никто за памятником не смотрит. 
Поспрашивал в округе - морозятся, не хотят говорить. Якобы не знают 

Дома перерыл стопку краеведческой литературы, пересмотрел кучу советских карт.
Сделал несколько предположений, но окончательно так и не мог определить.
Пришлось идти в библиотеку, поднимать периодику и пролистывать соответствующие справочники.

Нашел!   Радости моей не было предела.
Почти 50 лет как установлен... Конечно не там, где искал по 70-м и 80-м годам
Надо же, спрятали! Перенесли! Вернули...
Пережил практически всех своих собратьев (иск. Лениных).

Из уважения к живучести монумента,
позвонил я куда надо, ну и забрали его.
Там ему и место, среди своих. Нашей истории.   



Мне интересно, может ли кто-то среди уважаемых здесь
знатоков, предположить, а может и аргументировать,
кому на самом деле был установлен этот памятник?
Последний из своих...

----------


## Парусник

Если не ошибаюсь, он находился на Степовой,11 перед заводскими воротами.
Скорее всего, как-то связан с историей завода...

----------


## Kamin

Я думаю это бюст Хворостина А.В. и стоял он раньше в сквере его имени

----------


## victor.odessa

> Если не ошибаюсь, он находился на Степовой,11 перед заводскими воротами.


 Присоединяюсь.

----------


## Kamin

Я к сожалению не указал где стоял бюст в последнее время - это слева перед проходной завода "Орион" на ул. Степовой

----------


## Ranke

*ОМПО "Орион"*
*ул. Степовая, 9*

Большая и печальная история завода >>>

АО МПО «Орион» создано в 1973 году на базе трех одесских заводов:
им. Хворостина, им. Петровского и им. Тельмана.

Головной завод - им. Хворостина – созданный в 1876 году как жестяная фабрика, со временем выпускал металлоизделия.
 С 1964 года специализировался на изготовлении компрессоров для бытовых холодильников и морозильников... (источник)

 >  (сейчас Серединский сквер)

_"На компрессорном заводе в эти дни открыт памятник тому,
кто отдал свою жизнь в дни становления Советской власти,
тому, чье имя носит завод - А.В. Хворостину"_ _/ЗК, 29 августа 1967 года/_

Парусник и Kamin, у вас большой жизненный опыт наблюдений

----------


## Antique

Собаки перед проходной откровенно раздражают.

----------


## Семёнов

Всем доброго настроения !
А можно ли, как исключение, наоборот ?  :smileflag:  : есть ответ, что на фото, а нет самого фото.
У кого сохранилось, выложите, пожалуйста, фото телефонной будки, которая некоторое время стояла в Горсаду возле скульптуры Великому Утёсову, где можно было послушать песни в исполнении Леонида Осиповича.
Заранее очень признателен.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Всем доброго настроения !
> А можно ли, как исключение, наоборот ?  : есть ответ, что на фото, а нет самого фото.
> У кого сохранилось, выложите, пожалуйста, фото телефонной будки, которая некоторое время стояла в Горсаду возле скульптуры Великому Утёсову, где можно было послушать песни в исполнении Леонида Осиповича.
> Заранее очень признателен.


 Не так давно был запрос на данную фотографию.

----------


## Семёнов

*victor.odessa*, благодарю !

----------


## shmidt-ua

Ну вот, а он так ненавидит бандеровскую власть !  Загадка ... или одно другому не помеха ? 

*Одесскому краеведу купят квартиру за счет города* 
On 23 Декабрь 2017, 16:25 

Известному одесскому краеведу Олегу Губарю купят квартиру за счет бюджета в центре Одессы.

Такой проект решения выносится на заседание исполкома горсовета, передает корреспондент Украинской Службы Информации.

Жилье купят в доме на улице Осипова, 9, общей площадью 52,9 кв. м., жилой площадью 18,2 кв. м. Краевед нуждается в улучшении жилищных условий.
https://usionline.com/2017/12/23/odesskomu-kraevedu-kupyat-kvartiru-za-schet-goroda/

----------


## Ellsara

> Ну вот, а он так ненавидит бандеровскую власть !  Загадка ... или одно другому не помеха ? 
> 
> *Одесскому краеведу купят квартиру за счет города* 
> On 23 Декабрь 2017, 16:25 
> 
> Известному одесскому краеведу Олегу Губарю купят квартиру за счет бюджета в центре Одессы.
> 
> Такой проект решения выносится на заседание исполкома горсовета, передает корреспондент Украинской Службы Информации.
> 
> ...


 Фу, как противно читать такие "загадки". До рвотного рефлекса.
И нет, планируется передача по договору найма, а не в собственность. Хотя он давно уже заслужил гораздо больше, чем 18 квадратов жилой площади... Впрочем, и замечательному музыканту С. Терентьеву тоже могли бы выделить средства на покупку протеза и необходимые препараты.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Ну вот, а он так ненавидит бандеровскую власть !  Загадка ... или одно другому не помеха ? 
> 
> *Одесскому краеведу купят квартиру за счет города* 
> On 23 Декабрь 2017, 16:25 
> 
> Известному одесскому краеведу Олегу Губарю купят квартиру за счет бюджета в центре Одессы.
> 
> Такой проект решения выносится на заседание исполкома горсовета, передает корреспондент Украинской Службы Информации.
> 
> ...


 Ну, и зачем этот вброс здесь нужен? Низко и подло.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Фу, как противно читать такие "загадки". До рвотного рефлекса.
> И нет, планируется передача по договору найма, а не в собственность. Хотя он давно уже заслужил гораздо больше, чем 18 квадратов жилой площади... .


 Ну если вам не противно и не рвет от того, что Губарю дали квартиру "для улучшения квартинных условий" впереди многих первоочередников, кому вообще негде жить, то вы не держите в себе, а поведайте всем и раскройте загадку Губаря и причины действий властей ! 




> Ну, и зачем этот вброс здесь нужен? Низко и подло.


 А в чем собсно вброс - я же привел официальное сообщение СМИ и высказал свое мнение !  Или вы считаете Губаря действительно патриотом и реальным Почетным гражданином Одессы ? И Вы наверно и есть Олег или как минимум в близких друзьях  у его, если так тельняшку рвете ?  :smileflag: 

Ну так пусть все полюбуются как Губарь в постоянных интервью антиукраинским News-Front и Полит-Навигатору поливает грязью Одессу, Украину, реальных патриотов 2 мая и страдает, страдает от фашистской оккупации нацистов ! 
Вот, первое попавшееся, хотя уверен, что есть и похлеще признания  ... а ему за это квартиру !   :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_QcDa2yX9U


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5IxvNKaVGk


Кто следующий на очереди для получения квартиры - младший Кваснюк, который никому нафиг не нужен на исторической Родине ?
Или может в честь них еще улицу назовем или хотя бы переулок, ведь для памяти Амины Окуевой места нет у городских властей?

----------


## victor.odessa

1. Историка от проходимца-журналиста отличает то, что прежде чем что-то опубликовать он тщательно проверит информацию, изучит источники и первоисточники. Вот вам слова самого Олега:"«Насчет квартиры. Согласно регулярно тиражируемой этими рыцарями без страха и упрека эксклюзивной информации, одну мне подарили в 2014-м, вторую - в 2015-м, третью - в 2016-м. Эта уже четвертая».

2. Олег -ТРУДЯГА. Его работы легли в основу всех экскурсий по городу, на его работах мы изучаем историю Одессы и одесситов. Только не лопните, он таки да, Патриот и всенародно признанный Почётный Гражданин Одессы.

3. Да какая вам разница, кто я? Друг или просто прохожий? Я - человек, а "человек-это звучит гордо!", как сказал классик.

4. Да какой вы патриот, вы - могильщик своей страны.

----------


## Antique

То что О. И. Губарь стал придворным краеведом - плохое событие, правда давнее, но тема для освещения позиции краеведа неподходящая.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Олег -ТРУДЯГА..


 Не путайте божий дар с яичницей - никто и не спорит о профессиональных качествах О.Губаря !  Разговор совсем о другом ... 

А на поставленные вопросы о *загадке* Губаря вы так и не ответили.

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

а хорошая тема была

----------


## Antique

> А на поставленные вопросы о *загадке* Губаря вы так и не ответили.


 Потому как в этой теме мы отгадываем здания по фотографиям их частей. Мне кажется неудачной подача материала  здесь в какой либо форме ввиду узкой направленности темы. Формально это оффтоп.

----------


## Ranke



----------


## Парусник

Неужели, такую позитивную и высокодуховную тему, возможно превратить в банальный срач..?

----------


## AG-ents

> Неужели, такую позитивную и *высокодуховную* тему, возможно превратить в банальный срач..?


 Это тоже всего лишь форумный срач , мешающий наслаждаться позитивом и высокодуховностью О. Губаря ?
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2266681

----------


## Ranke

Что за место такое и где оно у нас сохранилось?

----------


## AG-ents

Чкаловский тоннель к морю ?

----------


## Antique

Наверное бассейн. Но вот какой... Воззможно это бассейн на Канатной, 130а?

----------


## Kamin

Возможно в бассейне "Динамо", в Мукаческом переулке.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Что за место такое и где оно у нас сохранилось?
> 
> Вложение 12489594


 Может в "Молодой гвардии"  ?

----------


## Ranke

2AG-ents:
Тоннель, что соединяет уже не существующий санаторий "Магнолия" с пляжем
имеет только один схожий объект - Ихтиандра.

2Kamin:
Бассейна "Динамо" в городе два (оба по Мукачевскому пер. 4а) Больший - 25м, лишен какой-либо декоративной составляющей в оформлении. На одной из стен меньшего - "лягушатника" изображена известная нам мозаика "Посейдон и дельфины". Она же присутствует в бассейне  сан. им. Чкалова на Французском б-ре.

2Antique:
Бассейн по ул. Канатной, 124 это в  СК "Технолог" ОНАПТ.
Там нет мозаики. В городе в общем более 30 функционирующих и около 10 не функционирующих плавательных бассейнов разного размера и объема. Ни один из них в разгадке не участвует.

Представленная в загадке мозаика имеет общий размер ~ 15м2.
Интерьерная, но с улицы она просматривается. Здание расположено не в центре.
Некогда оно стало более чем популярным местом для своего микрорайона. Имеет отдельный адрес. Присутствует во всех основных справочниках по городу с конца 1960-х по конец 90-х. Это не на Французском бульваре, это не санаторий, не дом отдыха, не клуб и не пионерский лагерь. Еще не так давно было весьма посещаемым объектом. 100-ни...1000 человек приходили туда и, конечно же, неизменно проходили мимо столь ярко и красиво выполненного мозаичного панно 

*Название, место и адрес, уважаемые знатоки!*

----------


## Kamin

Наверное это бассейн СКА! ул. Пироговская, Сельскохозяйственный переулок

----------


## Antique

Может Дворец Спорта?

----------


## Парусник

Рискну предположить: ШВСМ "Олимпиец"?

----------


## Ranke

В названии загадки легко ответ найдёте вы.

----------


## Antique

По идее это некий пляж. Может яхтклуб или учебная станция на побережье.

----------


## Ranke

В том месте наперво солдаты щи хлебали,
В расцвете блюда там с изыском подавали.
Дорога-улица-проспект,
По адресу - простой объект.

Этажность – два, есть двор. Пристроек много.
Сейчас хозяина ждёт всё очередного.
В таком предпраздничном обзоре
В отгадке той должно быть слово ****

Настоящие краеведы-аборигены не сдаются!

----------


## Kshisya

Море)) проспект Шевченко 8

----------


## Ranke

> Море)) проспект Шевченко 8


 Абсолютно верно! 

 12/2017

Ресторан:
 1970

Надо сказать, что здание постройки скорей всего 30-х.
Относилось к комплексу строений 4-го военного городка "Каховские казармы"
Перед перестройкой в ресторан (вторая половина 1960-х) там была столовая.

Замечательная мозаика сохранилась на 100%. Расположена в вестибюле при входе. Хорошо видна с улицы в тёмное время.
В конце 80-х (закат существования) на первом этаже была замечательная кондитерская,
которая пекла и продавала великолепные пирожные.

Наше время: от нулевых и по сей день "Имексбанк"
(или то, что от него осталось).

ВСЕМ спасибо!
С НАСТУПАЮЩИМ новым, 2018, годом!!!

----------


## Kshisya

Ура!!!) Всех с наступающим Новым годом!! Благополучия, здоровья и мира!!!! И пусть процветает эта замечательная тема на форуме!!!!

----------


## doc-men

Это же здание.

----------


## shmidt-ua

Интересная страничка, *Старая Одесса в фотографиях*
Источник: http://viknaodessa.od.ua/old-photo/

----------


## Ranke

Artemisia +1 (#91)
Lively +1 (#92)
Antique +1 (#93)
Парусник +2 (#94, #99)
Hvarshat +1 (#95)
Kamin +2 (#96, #99)
Красный Чебурашка +1 (#97)
victor.odessa +1 (#98)
Kshisya +1 (#100)

Достаточно плотная борьба. Однозначного лидера нет.
Основное сражение впереди

----------


## Парусник

_С наилучшими пожеланиями в Новом году, знатоки!_

А, пока у нас выдалась пауза, можно её заполнить?



Где находится этот, частично  разрушившийся, вензель?

----------


## Kamin

Этот щит на доме по ул. Косвенной № 32

----------


## Парусник

> Этот щит на доме по ул. Косвенной № 32


 Совершенно верно! Спасибо!

----------


## Ranke

*#101. Встреча
#102. Быстрее, выше, сильнее
#103. Комплекс зданий
#104. Первым делом, первым делом…
#105. Был единственным

#106. По дороге с облаками
#107. К и К
#108. Объявление
#109. На ножках
#110. Птичка*

P.S. Некоторые из предложенных загадок будут не в классическом формате
темы: фото и вопрос  где/что. Пожалуйста, тапочками не бросайтесь. Просто пропустите его.
Спасибо!  :smileflag: 

Ну что, продолжаем?

----------


## Kshisya

Да!

----------


## Ranke

Мне, как и вам, конечно же, знакома эта скульптура.
Непонятна ни ёё история создания, ни авторство, ни тема-связка.

Попалось такое описание:
... на *** постаменте установлены *** скульптуры - мужчины *** женщины. Они стоят *** к *** лицом. Их *** развевается на ветру. *** миг встречи наступил. Они *** в переживаниях и эмоциях этого момента. Скульптура олицетворяет долгожданную встречу...

P.S. Доступна к осмотру круглосуточно.
*
Вопрос: где установлена?*

----------


## Парусник

На ул. Академической (бывшая Пионерская), 28.

----------


## Ranke

> На ул. Академической (бывшая Пионерская), 28.


 *И Парусник сходу берёт этот вопрос*  :smileflag: 

Санаторий для участников и инвалидов ВОВ "Салют"
ул. Академическая, 28/1


Описание скульптуры >>>
google maps >>>

----------


## Ranke

Вчера сфотографировал 
Легко место узнается, правда?

Представьте себе, что сейчас разгар лета 1970-х.
И на этом месте расположились юные одесские спортсмены.
Но не на отдых 

Какое задание тренера они могли здесь выполнять/отрабатывать?

----------


## Namidiol

рыбу ловили)))

----------


## Artemisia

Прыжки в воду.

----------


## Artemisia

Ещё вариант - гребля.

----------


## Kshisya

Бросок мяча)?

----------


## shmidt-ua

Если про спортсменов в 1970-х, то вокруг озер постоянно бегали кроссы ученики прилежащих школ, а также курсанты Артучилища. Впрочем, бегают и сейчас тоже.
Также в озерах судомоделисты соревновались. 
Все остальное баловство   :smileflag: 

PS
Дворец спорта введен в эксплуатацию 5 декабря 1975 года

----------


## Viktoz

> Если про спортсменов в 1970-х, то *вокруг озер постоянно бегали кроссы* ученики прилежащих школ, а также курсанты Артучилища. Впрочем, бегают и сейчас тоже.


 Там даже соревнования проводили-  бег по пересеченной местности....  я там  2-й юношеский по бегу в свое время   получил ... там по дорожке вокруг озера и через мостик - ровно 1 км получалось...

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Там даже соревнования проводили-  бег по пересеченной местности....  я там  2-й юношеский по бегу в свое время   получил ... там по дорожке вокруг озера и через мостик - ровно 1 км получалось...


 Не верю , или фото будет ?   :smileflag:

----------


## феерический

По теме вопроса. Может прозвучит абсурдно, но они могли переправляться над прудом по веревке. Сталкивался однажды с таким.

----------


## Viktoz

> По теме вопроса. Может прозвучит абсурдно, но они могли переправляться над прудом по веревке. Сталкивался однажды с таким.


 да, там  занимались кружки по спортивному туризму,  палатки, снаряжение,   преодоление естественных и искусственных препятствий, в том числе и переправа... но это   больше к активному отдыху (хобби) относится чем к спорту...

----------


## shmidt-ua

> По теме вопроса. Может прозвучит абсурдно, но они *могли переправляться над прудом по веревке*. Сталкивался однажды с таким.


 Вполне возможно, ведь в том месте, что на фото раньше остров из камней был (во время реконструкции их вытащили на берег, где и лежат поныне, правда бОльшую часть кудато уперли) и небольшой железобетоннный мост с восточной стороны пруда на этот остров.
С западной строны тоже был деревянный мостик, соединяющий берег и остров, но его часто ломали.

Дальше на север был еще один похожий остров из камней, но без соединения с берегом.

А еще ближе к водоисточнику позже соорудили приличный деревянный мост между берегами и первое время даже с освещением, который простоял довольно долго и начал разрушаться из-за ветхости древесины.

Но увы , сейчас все это только в воспоминаниях и фото ...

----------


## Antique

> Если про спортсменов в 1970-х, то вокруг озер постоянно бегали кроссы ученики прилежащих школ, а также курсанты Артучилища.


 Политех здесь же физкультуру проводил.

----------


## Ranke

> Бросок мяча)?


 Ха. Как же Вы это себе представляете?

Если отбросить всё банальное и околоспортивное, не принимать во внимание
занятия студентов политеха, чей СК действительно рядом с парком и не трогать Дворец спорта с профилем по фигурке... Не вспоминать за плавание. Бассейнов, кстати, в 70-х отстроили более чем достаточно, то в голову может прийти нечто не типичное для для этой местности... Однако именно что-то и именно здесь заставило тренеров проводить отработку навыков в ...



P.S. Не спорю загадка сложная. На воображение 
Уверен, что увидев такое своими глазами, вы бы точно остановились и 
понаблюдали бы за результатами этих юных спортсменов.

----------


## Artemisia

Тренировка с мячом - набивать мяч ногой, чтобы он не упал на землю (или в воду  )

----------


## Kshisya

Спортобщество Динамо в 70-х не только футбол, вроде и бокс, может они боксировали)))?)

----------


## Viktoz

Может хоккей, или фигурное катание? Тогда зимы были настоящими, и вода в озере замерзала...

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Политех здесь же физкультуру проводил.


 Не удивительно, ведь почти рядом у них целый спорткомплекс !  Но вот, когда его построили ?...





> Спортобщество Динамо в 70-х не только футбол, вроде и бокс, может они боксировали)))?)


 Да бокс и именно в Динамо вел легендарный Аркадий Бакман (первый мастер спорта по боксу в Одессе),  жил он на территории бывшего санатория Украина и там же часто проводил тренировки, но в парк пробежаться совсем рядом. Правда он умер в 1969 году, но бокс продолжал вести его сын Дэви Аркадьев !  При этом в СК Политеха (и гидромете) бокс вел Григорий Новоселов (1933-1985 гг) - третий МС по боксу в Одессе .
А упражнений на координацию у боксеров предостаточно, так что кое-что могло отрабатываться и на краю пруда.
Хм, что-то я расфантазировался...    :smileflag: 




> не трогать Дворец спорта с профилем по фигурке... .


 Ну, во Дворце спорта и Олимпийце тренировались и тренируются не только фигуристы, а и легкоатлеты, разные единоборства, теннисисты...

Фото напоминает бессейн без воды - может *прыжки в высоту* (с дна бассена на край бордюра ) ?  
 Правда в 70-е пруды редко без воды наблюдались ...

----------


## Ranke

Уважаемые знатоки, Вы находите междустрочье там, где его нет 
И наоборот, где оно есть - вы его не видите 

Итак, лето (еще раз ЛЕТО!) 1970-х
Бортик одного из прудов парка им. В.И.Ленина
Пруд, как и положено, заполнен водой
Группа юных спортсменов выполняет упражнение по ... 

Подсказок больше нет... 
Спросите разве что у Владимира Семёновича.
У него точно есть то, что вам, уважаемые краеведы, поможет

----------


## Kshisya

Ходили по канату?)

----------


## Artemisia

Бег на месте (общепримиряющий)

----------


## Artemisia

Утренняя гимнастика

----------


## Namidiol

согласно клипу Владимира Семеновича - стойка на руках)

----------


## Namidiol

приседание до упаду

----------


## Artemisia

а еще - обтирание

----------


## Kshisya

Прыжки в длину)))

----------


## Kamin

Выпрыгивание на парапет!

----------


## Sposata

Упражнения по альпинизму)

----------


## Репатриант

Рискну предположить, что всё-таки судомодельный спорт!?
Соревнования движущихся моделей!? )

----------


## Ranke

2 Namidiol - удочек у них не было
2 Artemisia - в воду никто не прыгал
2 Artemisia - без вёсел, каноэ, пирог, яхт и парусов
2 Kshisya - без мячей (вообще ничего круглого)
2 shmidt-ua - никто никуда не бегал (минимум движений)
2 Viktoz - не спортивное ориентирование
2 феерический - без веревок и канатов
2 shmidt-ua - острова и мостики были, но участия в упражнении не принимали
2 Antique - не ОФП (речь идёт о реальном виде спорта)
2 Kshisya - не бокс
2 Viktoz - без коньков, клюшек и шайб (дело-то было летом)
2 shmidt-ua - Аркадий Бакман, Дэви Аркадьев и Григорий Новоселов не имеют отношения к ответу
2 shmidt-ua - не прыжки ни в воду, ни из воды (вообще воды никто не касался, если получалось )
2 Kshisya - не ходили по канату (вообще никто никуда не ходил)
2 Artemisia - никто не бегал на месте (бегали, но потом)
2 Artemisia - не гимнастика (во всех проявлениях: спортивная, художественная, акробатика)
2 Namidiol - еще раз, никаких элементов из гимнастики
2 Kshisya - без прыжков и бега (вообще не лёгкая атлетика)
2 Kamin - нет, так как пруд был заполнен водой
2 Sposata - ничего общего с альпинизмом
2 Репатриант - не судомоделирование

----------


## Kshisya

Из самого невероятного - стрельба из лука
 )))

----------


## Ranke

> Из самого невероятного - стрельба )))


 Уточните

----------


## Kshisya

Из лука

----------


## Artemisia

еще пусть будет биатлон)

----------


## Парусник

> Уточните


 Из гладкоствольного оружия по специальным летящим мишеням-тарелочкам.

----------


## Ranke

> Из самого невероятного - стрельба из лука
>  )))


 *От теперь попали* 

Одесская областная организация
физкультурно-спортивного общества "Динамо"
http://dynamo.od.ua

Динамо 90 років ФСТ «Динамо» України
в журналі «Олімпійська арена»
 фото по центру сверху

История развития стрельбы из лука в Одессе >>>

Ну и, конечно, известная песня-баллада Владимира Высоцкого,
написанная к фильму "Стрелы Робин Гуда", 1975г
 >>>

----------


## Kshisya

Ура!!!! По лесной стране гуляет славный парень - Робин Гуд!))) *Ranke*, спасибо вам и за вопрос интересный, и за то, что тему раскачали хорошенько!!!

----------


## Ranke

Определите здания по космоснимку.  Вид сверху.
*Адрес и организация?*

 2012

----------


## shmidt-ua

> фото по центру сверху


 Если бы не это фото никогда бы не поверил, что в городском парке (!) стреляли  (!) из лука , тк спортивный лук приравнен к ОРУЖИЮ со всеми вытекающими последствиями и ограничениями !

Кстати, на вашем изначальном фото и на этом фото разные секции пруда !

----------


## Kshisya

> Определите здания по космоснимку.  Вид сверху.
> *Адрес и организация?*
> 
> Вложение 12520123 2012


 Михайловская площадь 17 . Одесский областной институт усовершенствования учителей

----------


## Ranke

> Если бы не это фото никогда бы не поверил...
> Кстати, на вашем изначальном фото и на этом фото разные секции пруда !


 Без такого источника не было бы загадки 

Пришёл к выводу, что это все таки пруд №1, так как
- архивное фото того периода с характерной тропинкой на заднем плане
- небольшая глубина (до 50 см), что облегчало возврат стрелы при неудачной попытке
- наличие рядом мостика (деревянного), чтобы быстрее было сходить за стрелой

Ну и дистанция. Легко выставляется по месту где стоишь и куда стреляешь (30-40м)

P.S. Вопрос точного места (может и пруд №3), думаю, уместно и правильно обсуждать в теме по истории  дендропарка Победы (быв. В.И.Ленина).
Здесь же был важен сам факт существования в то время у этого вида спорта такого задания/упражнения

----------


## Ranke

> Михайловская площадь 17 . Одесский областной институт усовершенствования учителей


 *Прицельно стреляете* 

Михайловская пл., 17 >>> domofoto.ru
панорамы google

----------


## Ranke

*Где несёт дежурство самолётик?*

----------


## Kamin

Этот самолетик установлен на Одесском авиационном заводе

----------


## Kamin

Точный адрес - проспект маршала Жукова № 32 а.

----------


## Kamin

А по самому самолетику можно сказать что он несет дежурство на Мемориале  411 береговой батареи (на авизаводе другой)

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Без такого источника не было бы загадки 
> 
> Пришёл к выводу, что это все таки пруд №1, так как
> - архивное фото того периода с характерной тропинкой на заднем плане
> - небольшая глубина (до 50 см), что облегчало возврат стрелы при неудачной попытке
> - наличие рядом мостика (деревянного), чтобы быстрее было сходить за стрелой
> 
> Ну и дистанция. Легко выставляется по месту где стоишь и куда стреляешь (30-40м)
> 
> ...


 Печально, что вы отстаиваете не истину, а всего лишь подтасовываете факты под свою точку зрения ...  
И раз уж загадка в этой теме, то тут и будем проводить разбор полетов ! 

1. У первого и третьего пруда совершенно разные изгибы береговой линии и проходящая рядом береговая дорожка тоже совершенно разная, да и деревья существенно отличаются - на берегу третьего пруда растут ивы, а первого (там где вы отметили кружком) что-то хвойное, а ивы есть аж у самого источника  ! 
Таким образом Вы загадали загадку по первому пруду , да еще и обвели красным кружком место, напротив которого в то время находился каменный островок, а ответ привязан к пруду № 3, где никаких островков никогда не было, а сплошная гладь воды ! Этим вы еще больше запутали отгадку и так сложной загадки  !!! 

2. По поводу глубины прудов 1 и 3 - извиняйте за прямоту, но это ложь !!!  На самом деле все наоборот - лично проверял в свое время !   :smileflag: 

3. Касательно мостика, чтобы сбегать за стрелой тоже Ваши лукавые фантазии - на второй фотке (пруд №3) мост находится совсем рядом в правом верхнем углу и если измерить расстояние для пробежки за стрелой в первом пруду (там где вы поставили красный кружок !) и на втрой фотке (пруд №3), то расстояния примерно равны, что для молодых стрелков не так и важно.

Итого, загадка из разряда отгадай число, которое я загадал ...  

зы
Помнится в советское время из артучилища сбежали двое курсантов , прихватив оружие и об этом даже писали в местных газетах, правда кратко....  Хм, теперь остается порыться в архивах и найти эту заметку , затем поднапрячь фантазию и еще одна неберущаяся загадка будет готова !

----------


## Kshisya

> Печально, что вы отстаиваете не истину, а всего лишь подтасовываете факты под свою точку зрения ...  
> И раз уж загадка в этой теме, то тут и будем проводить разбор полетов ! 
> 
> 1. У первого и третьего пруда совершенно разные изгибы береговой линии и проходящая рядом береговая дорожка тоже совершенно разная, да и деревья существенно отличаются - на берегу третьего пруда растут ивы, а первого (там где вы отметили кружком) что-то хвойное, а ивы есть аж у самого источника  ! 
> Таким образом Вы загадали загадку по первому пруду , да еще и обвели красным кружком место, напротив которого в то время находился каменный островок, а ответ привязан к пруду № 3, где никаких островков никогда не было, а сплошная гладь воды ! Этим вы еще больше запутали отгадку и так сложной загадки  !!! 
> 
> 2. По поводу глубины прудов 1 и 3 - извиняйте за прямоту, но это ложь !!!  На самом деле все наоборот - лично проверял в свое время !  
> 
> 3. Касательно мостика, чтобы сбегать за стрелой тоже Ваши лукавые фантазии - на второй фотке (пруд №3) мост находится совсем рядом в правом верхнем углу и если измерить расстояние для пробежки за стрелой в первом пруду (там где вы поставили красный кружок !) и на втрой фотке (пруд №3), то расстояния примерно равны, что для молодых стрелков не так и важно.
> ...


 Возможно, неумышленно, были перепутаны пруды, но согласитесь, это вряд ли повлияло, на то, что мы очень долго не могли найти верный ответ))), и я согласна, что был важен сам факт существования таких тренировок,в то время и у этого вида спорта

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Возможно, неумышленно, были перепутаны пруды, но согласитесь, это вряд ли повлияло, на то, что мы очень долго не могли найти верный ответ))), и я согласна, что был важен сам факт существования таких тренировок,в то время и у этого вида спорта


 Пруды может быть и неумышленно перепутаны (хотя скорее всего у автора вопроса просто не нашлось под рукой подходящего фото и он прилепил то что было), но вот признаться в этом автор упорно не хочет и притягивает за уши факты, котрые по существу фактами и не являются !  

Повторюсь, мы долго не могли найти ответ по очень простой причине - там нет никакой логики и здравого смысла (стрельба из спортивного лука в общественном месте - это нонсенс !    ), а загадка из серии "отгадай какое число я загадал" ...

----------


## AG-ents

Не смотря на все заслуги Ranke в этой теме, но конкретно тут шмидт прав - вопрос про стрельбу задан некорректно и если бы не многочисленные подсказки, то фиг бы кто-то его отгадал.
Отгадать эту загадку можно было либо случайным перечислением видов спорта (что мы и наблюдали, так как стрельба в парке не укладывается в нормальную логику), либо если кто-то это видел своими глазами.

Лично я в 70-е годы все свободное время проводил в этом парке и ни разу не видел ни то чтобы таких соревнований, а стрелков из лука вообще !

И на последок - на двух фото действительно разные секции пруда в парке Ленина/Победы.

----------


## Парусник

> Возможно, неумышленно, были перепутаны пруды, но согласитесь, *это вряд ли повлияло*, на то, что мы очень долго не могли найти верный ответ))), и я согласна, что был важен сам факт существования таких тренировок,в то время и у этого вида спорта


 Поддерживаю!
На то это и *загадки*, чтобы их разгадывать!
Я благодарен уважаемому Ranke, за информативность и позитив его постов. И не только в этой теме...
Ну, а по поводу подсказки - "ничего не попишешь", у Владимира Семёновича было немало стихов, посвящённых различным видам спорта.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Поддерживаю!
> На то это и *загадки*, чтобы их разгадывать!
> Я благодарен уважаемому Ranke, за информативность и позитив его постов. И не только в этой теме...
> Ну, а по поводу подсказки - "ничего не попишешь", у Владимира Семёновича было немало стихов, посвящённых различным видам спорта.


  Интересны *загадки и подсказки*  где надо проявить смекалку , логику, или глубокие знания темы !  Сорри, но какая же это загадка, если ответ ищется тупым *перебиранием* возможных вариантов ...   
Что-то я не припомню, чтобы в творчестве Высоцкого упоминался именно лучник, разве что стрелок ...  
А общество Динамо культивировало многие виды спорта с упором на те, которые пригодятся милиции в ее профдеятельности, но я с трудом представляю милиционера с луком - так что и эта подсказка малоинформативна ! 
  

PS
Предлагаю на следующий Новогодний конкурс добавить *лучшую загадку на знание истории Одессы* !   :smileflag:

----------


## Kshisya

> Интересны *загадки и подсказки*  где надо проявить смекалку , логику, или глубокие знания темы !  Сорри, но какая же это загадка, если ответ ищется тупым *перебиранием* возможных вариантов ...   
> Что-то я не припомню, чтобы в творчестве Высоцкого упоминался именно лучник, разве что стрелок ...  
> А общество Динамо культивировало многие виды спорта с упором на те, которые пригодятся милиции в ее профдеятельности, но я с трудом представляю милиционера с луком - так что и эта подсказка малоинформативна ! 
>   
> 
> PS
> Предлагаю на следующий Новогодний конкурс добавить *лучшую загадку на знание истории Одессы* !


 
При создании темы , в первом посте, были названы условия:- * "Условия достаточно просты: в теме всеми желающими публикуются фотозагадки, имеющие отношение к Одессе.**". В так интересующей Вас загадке эти условия были соблюдены, и было б здорово не отклонятся. Уже давно есть следующая загадка и интересно узнать верный ответ.

----------


## victor.odessa

Ребята, вот уже несколько лет Ranke своими загадками поддерживает на плаву данную тему, тратя своё личное время на подбор и оформление материала. И всех всегда всё устраивало. Всё было прекрасно. Но тут пошло что то не так.... И вы уже готовы человека казнить?...

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Ребята, вот уже несколько лет Ranke своими загадками поддерживает на плаву данную тему, тратя своё личное время на подбор и оформление материала. И всех всегда всё устраивало. Всё было прекрасно. Но тут пошло что то не так.... И вы уже готовы человека казнить?...


 Про предыдущие заслуги Ranke никто ж и не спорит, но почему в данном конкретном случае я должен молчать, если мне упорно говорят, что белое - это черное ? Мы на форуме или где ?  :smileflag: 
В чем заключается "казнить" и что конкретно я не так сказал ?  Вроде свою позицию я обосновал вполне детально и по пунктам... в отличие от Ranke ...

----------


## Namidiol

Ranke не слушайте некоторых людей.
Появитесь в теме и продолжайте радовать нас загадками

----------


## shmidt-ua

Ranke , появись !!!
И никого не слушай , только себя и еще раз себя ...   :smileflag:

----------


## victor.odessa

> Про предыдущие заслуги Ranke никто ж и не спорит, но почему в данном конкретном случае я должен молчать, если мне упорно говорят, что белое - это черное ? Мы на форуме или где ? 
> В чем заключается "казнить" и что конкретно я не так сказал ?  Вроде свою позицию я обосновал вполне детально и по пунктам... в отличие от Ranke ...


 Мы действительно на форуме, а не на научной конференции. Может быть Вы и правы. Но, я бы просто высказал свою точку зрения, подкрепив её фактами. Сколько людей, столько и мнений. Это форум...

В студенческие годы я услышал одну притчу:"Пила пела, валя сосну за сосной. Прекратить пение, сказал прораб. Пила прекратила. Мораль. Нет морали, да и дров нет".

Я не хочу быть прорабом, прекращающим пение, пусть даже одна из песен мне не нравится. Ведь она нравится другим. Это форум, а не научный диспут, где спорят до хрипоты, до драки.

----------


## AG-ents

Не знаю, что случилось с *Ranke* (на форум он заходит, но только читает   :smileflag:  ) ,  раньше он более адекватно воспринимал критику в отношении своих ошибок.

У меня тоже есть пара возражений к его вопросу и подсказкам.

Но, так как автор отсутствует, то вот его "подсказка", которая не помогает, а уводит в сторону :



> и не трогать Дворец спорта с профилем по фигурке... .


 А вот факт, где вопреки "подсказки" возле Дворца Спорта стоит фигура *лучника* и гимнастки, которые я думаю все видели, просто сейчас со стороны дороги они заслоняются растительностью !   :smileflag: 



Ну, и утверждение, что глубина в пруду до 50 см не выдерживает никакой критики - такая глубина только возле самого источника в первом пруду и где-то в метре возле водопадов/переходов между секциями. А так глубина везде от метра и более !  И прозрачная вода только зимой и ранней весной, а летом она настолько зеленая, что дна не видно.

Ranke же утверждает, что дело было летом и :



> - небольшая глубина (до 50 см), что облегчало возврат стрелы при неудачной попытке

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

Намедни на опушке, под сосной,
Был бал лесной.
Енот и еж, олень и лань
Плясали танец па-д'эспань.
А серый заяц под кустом
Исполнил лично вальс-бостон.
Плясали белки и лягушки.
Все пили, чокаясь, росу.
Дуэтом спели две кукушки
Два сольди, ляну и частушки.
Как было весело в лесу!
И вдруг медведь явился в лес...
И сразу же во все полез...
Зачем барсук присел на сук?
Зачем хорек пошел в ларек?
И почему енот и крот
Танцуют танго и фокстрот?
От этих почему, зачем
Вдруг стало скучно сразу всем.
И вмиг в зеленый мир леска
Пришла зеленая тоска.
Мораль легко уразуметь:
Зачем на бал пришел медведь?

----------


## shmidt-ua

Если вам сам процесс получения плюсиков важнее, чем истина, то я могу и уйти из темы лишь бы Ranke вернулся.
Просто остался один вопрос , но его надо подкрепить фактами - у меня есть устойчивое подозрение, что три выложенные фото относятся к трем (!) прудам !   :smileflag:

----------


## Namidiol

Нам важны загадки в теме 
интересные загадки, благодаря которым узнаешь что-то новое о своем городе.
В самом начале этого блока загадок  Ranke написал:
"P.S. Некоторые из предложенных загадок будут не в классическом формате
темы: фото и вопрос где/что. Пожалуйста, тапочками не бросайтесь. Просто пропустите его.
Спасибо!
Ну что, продолжаем? "

Но нет, давайте сделаем так чтобы тема замерла и все будет тихо и спокойно

----------


## AG-ents

> Нам важны загадки в теме 
> интересные загадки, благодаря которым узнаешь что-то новое о своем городе.
> ...
>  давайте сделаем так чтобы тема замерла и все будет тихо и спокойно


  Почему лично от вас нет загадок - Вы не местная ?

PS
На всякий случай для любителей вопрос-ответ есть еще и такие темы :

- *Фотозагадка*
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=70101

-  *Фотозагадка II*
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=618534

- *Фотозагадка III*
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=618534

- *Угадай известное лицо*
http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=19595

...

----------


## Namidiol

> Почему лично от вас нет загадок - Вы не местная ?
> 
> ...


 Встречный вопрос, почему Вы в этом теме не загадываете? (вопрос риторический)
и раз есть другие темы с загадками, может Вы там и будете писать свои великолепные сообщения

----------


## AG-ents

> Встречный вопрос, почему Вы в этом теме не загадываете? (вопрос риторический)
> и раз есть другие темы с загадками, может Вы там и будете писать свои великолепные сообщения


 Это все что есть сказать ?
Претензии пальцем в небо - я и тут загадывал и в других темах есть мои загадки !    :smileflag:

----------


## Namidiol

> Встречный вопрос, почему Вы в этом теме не загадываете? (вопрос *риторический*)


 Риторический вопрос не требует ответа

Р.S. в этой теме есть мои загадки
больше предлагаю ничего не по теме не писать дабы не засорять тему

----------


## Antique

У Ranke самые интересные загадки. Не так и страшно, если ошибся, придумать что-то нетривиальное не так и просто.

Вообще же тема в последние годы не очень актиана. подавляющее большинство привлекательных архитекткрных элементов уже загадывали, остались малинькие малопримечательные маскарончики.

----------


## AG-ents

> У Ranke самые интересные загадки. Не так и страшно, если ошибся, придумать что-то нетривиальное не так и просто.


  Так кто ж говорит, что неинтересные !
Но вот с лучниками и подсказками конфуз вышел , но вместо того чтобы признать это он начал выкручиваться довольно неуклюже , чем еще больше усугубил ситуацию. А потом обиделся (интересно на кого, ведь шмидт довольно аргументированно высказал свои претензии) и пропал !
Странно, раньше он признавал свои ошибки (стадион СКА) ...

Но, не ошибается тот, кто ничего не делает !

----------


## Kshisya

> Так кто ж говорит, что неинтересные !
> Но вот с лучниками и подсказками конфуз вышел , но вместо того чтобы признать это он начал выкручиваться довольно неуклюже , чем еще больше усугубил ситуацию. А потом обиделся (интересно на кого, ведь шмидт довольно аргументированно высказал свои претензии) и пропал !
> Странно, раньше он признавал свои ошибки (стадион СКА) ...
> 
> Но, не ошибается тот, кто ничего не делает !


 Знаете, мне б тоже было очень неприятно если б меня обвинили в *лжи, подтасовке фактов и лукавых фантазиях*((( - тем более вы считаете, что не ошибается тот, кто ничего не делает)) Это не -"аргументированно высказал свои претензии"-, а просто оскорбил человека, не понятно зачем... И , что значит *"начал выкручиваться довольно неуклюже"-???*-  Ranke, нам ничего не должен, он тратил свое время, подготавливал загадки и собирал нас всех здесь, ведь к огромному сожалению, эта тема довольно продолжительное время не оживала!

----------


## Ranke

Всем спасибо кто принял участие. Так как загадка вызвала вопросы и сомнения, вынужден был провести дополнительные изыскания. С чем и связан некоторый перерыв в серии "Загадки 2017/2018. Часть II. №101-110" 


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Структура загадки*
Современное фото, на котором выделен участок  - бортик первого пруда в парке "Победы". Формулировка загадки с акцентом на привязку к месту, времени года и приблизительную дату события, согласно подписи на оригинальном фото. Подсказка №1 - стоп-кадр из х/ф про "ПиВ". Плакат-лозунг на стадионе "Динамо" был призван сконцентрировать внимание участников на видах спорта, которые культивировались в спортивном обществе "Динамо" г.Одесса. Возможный выход на официальный сайт dynamo.od.ua. Поиск информации по сайту, с возможным выходом на прямую отгадку - историческое фото. Подсказка №2 была призвана сузить количество перечисляемых видов спорта до трёх: гимнастика, скалолазание и стрельба из лука.

  *Показать скрытый текст* *Мнение специалистов*Провёл ряд встреч и звонков с людьми, которые имеют
непосредственное отношение к развитию этого виду спорта в нашем городе.
Каждый из них начинал, получал звание КМС/МС и становился тренером в разный период времени.

Серебряный призёр олимпиады в Сиднее [1],[2]
1. Бурдейная Наталия Андреевна (1974г.р.) начало занятий 1982г. 
2. Солопов М.Г. (1969г.р.) начало занятий 1982г
3. Скворцов Д.А. (1958г.р.) начало занятий 1973г
4. Вахновский В.В. (1947г.р.) начало занятий 1962г 

Изучение фотографии: место, где стоят лучники; ребята-пионеры, которые их окружают; их одежда; кто, как и где стоит/сидит; кто куда смотрит; положение луков указывает на то, что выстрелы были сделаны в сторону противоположного берега пруда.

Кто изображён на фото, когда и где это было, кто тренер, постановочный ли это кадр для эффектной иллюстрации статьи в газету и т.п. или это момент тренировки, момент показательного выступления и т.п. выяснить у этих людей не удалось.

Уважаемые люди отдельно друг от друга сошлись во мнении, что произвести точный выстрел, с целью перелёта стрелы на другой берег пруда, где бы он не находился, не составляло практически никакой трудности, так как в тренировках отрабатываются дистанции и по 90м. 

С большой вероятностью (т.к. на "Динамо"  уже нет секции стрельбы из лука),
а многие ребята, начинавшие тренировки там, были переведены на СКА (в тот самый тир) мог бы ответить на этот вопрос человек, который является пионером этого вида спорта в Одессе. Многократный чемпион и рекордсмен СССР Файнштейн Иосиф Аврамович. К сожалению, ушедший из жизни 1,5 года назад.

На данный момент ставлю цель отработать первоисточник появления этого фото в сети. Надо попытаться встретиться с людьми, которые её разместили в юбилейный сборник-брошюру к 90-летию общества "Динамо". Возможно она подписана и появится дополнительная информация.


  *Показать скрытый текст* *Выводы. Решение* Ввиду вышеизложенного материала окончательно сделать вывод, что ТАКОГО события, который описывает загадка №102 не было в истории города мне не представляется возможным.
Поэтому название, формулировка, подсказки "2+", мои комментарии на ответы участников, определение победителя *остаются на этот момент без изменений.*

Прошу уважать тему и всех её участников, прикладывающих труд как к одной стороне (формирование загадки) так и другой (поиске правильного решения).

Очевидно, что чем проще загадка по составу (к примеру, фото фрагмента архитектуры), тем без труда формируется и ответ, не требующий практически никаких доказательных усилий.

*НЕКОТОРЫЕ* загадки предложенные мной имеют необычный формат. *ОТЛИЧАЮЩИЙСЯ* от принятого в этой теме. *ПОЖАЛУЙСТА,* не принимайте в них участие, если считаете это для *СЕБЯ* неприемлемым. Я всегда выступал за конструктивную критику. Однако не стоит забывать где мы и что это всего ли ж игра , целью которой является интересное познание тех или иных моментов, событий, явлений из истории нашего славного дома.

----------


## Ranke

> Этот самолетик установлен на Одесском авиационном заводе... Точный адрес - проспект маршала Жукова № 32 а... А по самому самолетику можно сказать что он несет дежурство на Мемориале 411 береговой батареи (на авизаводе другой)


 Буря мглою небо кроет,
Вихри снежные крутя;
То, как зверь, она завоет,
То заплачет, как дитя.

----------


## Namidiol

Может во дворике Художественного музея стоит самолетик

----------


## Namidiol

Есть самолет на территории военной части напротив Селекционного института

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Знаете, мне б тоже было очень неприятно если б меня обвинили в *лжи, подтасовке фактов и лукавых фантазиях*((( - тем более вы считаете, что не ошибается тот, кто ничего не делает)) Это не -"аргументированно высказал свои претензии"-, а просто оскорбил человека, не понятно зачем... И , что значит *"начал выкручиваться довольно неуклюже"-???*-  Ranke, нам ничего не должен, он тратил свое время, подготавливал загадки и собирал нас всех здесь, ведь к огромному сожалению, эта тема довольно продолжительное время не оживала!


 Такое впечатление, что вы только что зашли в эту тему и читаете через строчку то, что вам выгоднно... 

Поэтому еще раз излагать все уже сказанное ранее не вижу смысла, но повторюсь, что если в ответ на замечания по поводу неправдивой (или ошибочной) информации, человек продолжает отстаивать свое мнение (а не истину !) с помощью другой неправды - то все это называется *ложь и подтасовка*, а не иначе ! 

Хм, Ranke да и вообще кто-либо, сидящий на форуме под ником, а не своими Именем и Фамилией никому и ничего не должен ... 
Но любой человек должен отвечать за свои слова !!! 


PS
Ranke выложил исследование лишь первой части вопроса - имел ли место быть такой случай с лучниками в парке или это постановочный кадр, но ни слова не сказал по поводу своих формулировок загадки и "подсказок" , а главное - возникших претензий... 
Я тоже провел определенное расследование по данному случаю и вскоре выложу, просто надо отсортировать множество фоток и выбрать наиболее информативные.

----------


## Kshisya

> Буря мглою небо кроет,
> Вихри снежные крутя;
> То, как зверь, она завоет,
> То заплачет, как дитя. 
> 
> Вложение 12529743


 В зале международного аэропорта ?)

----------


## Antique

> Такое впечатление, что вы только что зашли в эту тему и читаете через строчку то, что вам выгоднно... 
> 
> Поэтому еще раз излагать все уже сказанное ранее не вижу смысла, но повторюсь, что если в ответ на замечания по поводу неправдивой (или ошибочной) информации, человек продолжает отстаивать свое мнение (а не истину !) с помощью другой неправды - то все это называется *ложь и подтасовка*, а не иначе !


 Вы пересидели в теме "политика". Ушли сепаратисты и теперь чувствуете себя ненужным ибо не с кем бороться? Подразумевать плохие намерения совершенно не стоит. Просто кто с вами будет разговаривать, если вы задаёте такой истерический тон.

----------


## Antique

> Буря мглою небо кроет,
> Вихри снежные крутя;
> То, как зверь, она завоет,
> То заплачет, как дитя.


 Может быть карта намекает не просто, на оборону 41-го, а ещё и то, что он возможно и не в самом городе находится. Я кроме И-16 на 411-й батарее такой нигде и не видел.

----------


## Artemisia

Стихотворение А.С. Пушкина. 

Сначала был вариант, что разгадка связана с улицей Пушкинской, но ничего не придумалось...

Возможно загадка связана с Одесским учебно-воспитательным комплексом № 90 им. А.С.Пушкина, в котором создан Музей боевой славы 17-й Воздушной армии. Самолета там явно не видно, но вдруг где-то замаскирован) Может, он маленький, или нарисованный...

----------


## Ranke

> Может во дворике Художественного музея стоит самолетик...Есть самолет на территории военной части напротив Селекционного института


 


> В зале международного аэропорта ?)


 


> Может быть карта намекает не просто, на оборону 41-го, а ещё и то, что он возможно и не в самом городе находится. Я кроме И-16 на 411-й батарее такой нигде и не видел.


 Да, карта намекает именно на оборону Одессы 41-го. Это Вы правильно определили.
Лично я не знаю, где мог сохраниться истребитель того времени у нас.
Тот, про которого загадка несёт дежурство там, где ему исторически положено.
Ну и в подсказке первой нечто намекало, что далеко ходить, т.е. летать не надо 





> ...явно не видно, но вдруг где-то замаскирован) Может, он маленький, или нарисованный...


 О! А это теплее. У Пушкина ведь про зиму ;-)

----------


## Artemisia

Получается, что он нарисованный?

----------


## Lively

Теперь понятно. 5 станция Фонтана, Сквер героев-летчиков. Камень перед памятником с этим самолетиком и Звездой Героя

----------


## Ranke

> Теперь понятно. 5 станция Фонтана, Сквер героев-летчиков. Камень перед памятником с этим самолетиком и Звездой Героя


 *
И  Lively берёт этот вопрос* 

 2011
5 ст. БФ
Сквер героев-лётчиков 
панорамы google >>>

----------


## Ranke

Одесса, 1996 год.
Ленинопад на марше
В одной из местных газет проходит заметка:



О памятнике кому в Доме отдыха "Зеленый мыс"
(пр. Свободы, 101) могла идти речь?

----------


## Namidiol

Пушкин, Грибоедов и Тургенев)

----------


## Artemisia

Сергеевичами были Прокофьев и Мартыновский. Насчёт памятников в санатории - не уверена, но все же...

----------


## Ranke

> Пушкин, Грибоедов и Тургенев)


 *Прошли по Сергеевичам* 

Тургенев Иван Сергеевич (1818-1883)

Исходя из каталога-списка памятников
истории и культуры Украинской ССР
по состоянию на 1986 год
памятник писателю Тургеневу И.С. в стране числился только один -
у нас в Доме отдыха "Зелёный мыс" и установлен был
в один год с местным Ильичём - 1958.



Надеюсь когда-нибудь появится фото и
этого монумента 

Следующая загадка появится завтра вечером

----------


## Парусник

Печально!
Ведь после сноса памятника автору "Дворянского гнезда", подобные "гнёзда" нуворишей стали произрастать в нашем городе, "как грибы"...

----------


## Ranke

По фрагменту описания
одной из занимательных историй
расскажите *о каком событии* идёт речь?
*Когда* оно имело место быть (дата)?
Назовите *(перечислите) всех* участников этой истории. 

 фрагмент

----------


## Kshisya

> По фрагменту описания
> одной из занимательных историй
> расскажите *о каком событии* идёт речь?
> *Когда* оно имело место быть (дата)?
> Назовите *(перечислите) всех* участников этой истории. 
> 
> Вложение 12534334 фрагмент


 Речь идет о полете на воздушном шаре "Россия", 13 -го сентября 1909 года, в Одессе ), Хейфеца редактора «Одесских новостей», Горелика, корреспондента «Русского слова», писателя Куприна и конечно же пилота Уточкина)

----------


## Viktoz

> Речь идет о полете на воздушном шаре "Россия", 13 -го сентября 1909 года, в Одессе ), Хейфеца редактора «Одесских новостей», Горелика, корреспондента «Русского слова», писателя Куприна и конечно же пилота Уточкина)


  Куприн А.И.   Том 9. (Очерки, воспоминания, статьи)



> Проходит не больше двух минут. *Вся Одесса лежит под нами*, точно карта города, изданная городской управой, где улицы оставлены белыми, кварталы — иллюминованы красным и желтым, а море обозначено голубым. Еще две минуты — и весь этот вид точно придавливается грязноватым туманом, в котором едва различаешь фабричные трубы и колокольни церквей. С трудом различаю внизу неподвижно стоящую на месте конку и пару лошадей, которые, не подвигаясь вперед, перебирают ногами; лошади величиною с пару майских жуков. К моему удивлению, мы уже утолклись и разместились в тесной корзине. На дне ее, под нашими ногами лежат: корзина с провизией, зеленые мешочки с балластом, толстый, свернутый спиралью гайдроп, бунт якорного каната и полуторапудовый четырехлапый якорь. И, несмотря на это, нам уже почти просторно. Мои товарищи по поездке обращают мое внимание на красоты видов, которые расстилаются под нами, узнают площади, *называют церкви — Покровскую и Успенскую и еще какую-то, но я совершенно равнодушен к их увлечению*. Все, что я вижу под собой, мне представляется не более чем скучной, ничего не говорящей моей душе, какой-то выдуманной и совсем неинтересной картой. И это чувство равнодушия к земле настолько сильно, что оно меня самого удивляет. Шар идет вверх, но движение его совершенно для нас незаметно.

----------


## Ranke

> Речь идет о полете на воздушном шаре "Россия", 13 -го сентября 1909 года, в Одессе ), Хейфеца редактора «Одесских новостей», Горелика, корреспондента «Русского слова», писателя Куприна и конечно же пилота Уточкина)


 *Признайтесь, это было несложно* 



> Куприн А.И.   Том 9. (Очерки, воспоминания, статьи)


  Спасибо!

Вся история о полёте написанная
Александром Ивановичем Куприным в 1909 году 

_"Над землёй"_
  >>> стр. 418-429

 источник

----------


## Ranke

Был сегодня в "Динамо". Разговаривал с компетентными людьми,
которые производили отбор фото из своего архива и отправляли их
на печать юбилейных областных буклетов в Киев.

Павел Иванович, которому на момент событий было двадцать плюс, совершенно чётко и ясно заявил, что такое мероприятие было в конце 70-х и проходило оно в парке им.Ленина (сейчас "Победы") на пр-те Шевченко. Было посвящено популяризации различных видов спорта. И в частности секции стрельбы из лука, которая существовала в обществе "Динамо" в то время. К сожалению, свернута в 2011-ом.

Лучники на краю пруда выполняли задачу тренера.
Стрельба велась по щитам-мишеням на противоположном берегу.
Тренер, который тренировал ребят Шпаер Виктор Анатольевич (1952-2001)

P.S. Вопрос по точному месту-привязке фото перенёс
в профильную тему по истории дендропарка "Победы".

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Вложение 12535471
> 
> Был сегодня в "Динамо". Разговаривал с компетентными людьми,
> которые производили отбор фото из своего архива и отправляли их
> на печать юбилейных областных буклетов в Киев.
> 
> Павел Иванович, которому на момент событий было двадцать плюс, совершенно чётко и ясно заявил, что такое мероприятие было в конце 70-х и проходило оно в парке им.Ленина (сейчас "Победы") на пр-те Шевченко. Было посвящено популяризации различных видов спорта. И в частности секции стрельбы из лука, которая существовала в обществе "Динамо" в то время. К сожалению, свернута в 2011-ом.
> 
> Лучники на краю пруда выполняли задачу тренера.
> ...


 Странно, что нет ответа на главный вопрос - *почему* в общественном парке проводились соревнования по стрельбе из лука  ?  Или тогда спортивный лук не считался оружием ? 
Или просто вмешался какой-то высокий чин из "Динамо" (это общество милиции, кто не знает) и если нельзя, но очень хочется, то стало можно ?

PS
Адвокаты ничем помочь не смогли кроме истеричного тона бла-бла (как заметил Antique) и Ranke обратился за подмогой в профильную тему !   :smileflag: 

А не проще ли признать свою ошибку в загадке #102 и извиниться за "подсказки", которые уводят от правильного ответа ?

----------


## Jorjic

Вот такая загадка из серии "где снято?". Фото сделано 1 мая 1954 года.

----------


## Jorjic

> Мне Парк Ильича видится.


 Нет, это не там.

----------


## Antique

Слишком лёгкая для меня. Вот без балкона было бы гораздо сложнее.

----------


## Jorjic

> Слишком лёгкая для меня. Вот без балкона было бы гораздо сложнее.


 Я понимаю. Хотел убрать балкон, но все же оставил, надеясь на Вашу скромность.

----------


## Ranke

Горсад? Тумба, фонтан, львица...

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

В Горсаду тумба вроде была с рифленой крышей как на Пушкинской/Греческой. А тут гладкая. Тем более дом рядом стоит. Вот меня тоже этот балкон мучает ))))

----------


## Kshisya

Соборная площадь?

----------


## Jorjic

> Горсад? Тумба, фонтан, львица...


 Да, это вид с Ланжероновской на Горсад. Балкон на втором этаже зашит облицовкой, а на третьем этаже сохранился.

----------


## kolina

парк Шевченко? Деревья все большие для того времени. Многих городских парков тогда  еще и планах не было  :smileflag:

----------


## Ranke

*Топоним*

Мал по размеру, да велик по написанию.
Не найти на карте, но может дело в масштабе?
Примечательное место - проезжаем мимо.
Слышали, но не все знают где именно.
Родом из позапрошлого века.
Имел большого соседа, да сгинул в его объятиях.

Назовите его, уважаемые краеведы!

----------


## Парусник

Белгород-Днестровский?)

----------


## Ranke

> Белгород-Днестровский?)


 Большой, есть на карте и никто его не поглощал 
Далеко не залазим. Ищем в городской черте.

----------


## Спокойствие

> Вложение 12540802
> 
> [FONT="Century Gothic"]*Топоним*


  К и К - "Красный Крест".

----------


## Kamin

Переулок Короленко?

----------


## Ranke

> - " ".


  ,   .



> ?


         .
 XIX? 

P.S.  .. (1853-1921) -

----------


## Namidiol



----------


## Namidiol

?

----------

?

----------


## Artemisia

,

----------


## kolina

,     ?

----------


## Artemisia



----------


## Ranke

!
 . -    ,     ,  .
  -    .? " "?        XVIII .      
 -  ,     ,         .      ,    . 
  -          

2 Artemisia



> ,


  :Vvenkegif:

----------

** **?)

----------


## Artemisia

)

----------


## Ranke

> ** **?)


   -    . -,    .    ,  .



> )


      .    .    "".

----------


## Namidiol

?

----------

?

----------


## Ranke

> ?


    .



> ?


   ,       ""  .   ( XIX)       .   !     ,

----------


## Kshisya



----------


## Artemisia

( )

----------


## Namidiol



----------


## Ranke

> 


 


> ( )


  , 



> 


  .    ;-) , ,    XVIII.
   ,     .

----------


## victor.odessa

?

----------


## Ranke

-   .
Artemisia   .
- ,      .
  !     .
     .

----------


## Namidiol

Кочубей-Хаджибей

----------


## Artemisia

Котовка)

----------


## Парусник

Колодец в Карантинной балке?

----------


## Artemisia

Колонтаевка)

----------


## Ranke

> Колонтаевка)


  и не Красноселка)
Мне жаль, Artemisia, но его нет на карте и нет в большинстве справочников.
Он был в городе и он являлся населенным пунктом.

----------


## Парусник

Хутор Калафати?)

----------


## Namidiol

район Шкодогорки?
поселки Большой, Малый, Средний Куяльник

----------


## Antique

Хутор кого-то там? Может хутор Лузанова? Хотя я не знаю, было ли там поселение, кроме усадьбы. С другой стороны Лузановка по крайней мере является производным топонимом от фамилии Лузанова.

----------


## Antique

Кстати. Может Хутор Киселёва, предтеча посёлка Котовского?

По крайней мере я подозреваю, что это касается исследований Олега Сивирина.

----------


## Ranke

> Кстати. Может Хутор Киселёва, предтеча посёлка Котовского? По крайней мере я подозреваю, что это касается исследований Олега Сивирина.


 *И этот "plus" справедливо уходит
непревзойдённому знатоку тонкостей истории города -
 Antique* 

 АТД_Од_обл_1978
kraeved.od.ua >>>

 
1:25000 (основа 1971)

 по Я.Майстровому

 АФС_1944 
Расположение хутора Кисёлово
(подпись белым - О.Сивирин)

_"...Первым из известных названий, появившихся на рассматривае-
мой местности, был топоним «Киселёвская гора». Это напрочь за-
бытое сегодня название носила часть нынешней Николаевской
дороги, которую мы знаем теперь просто как безымянный подъем
Дорога на Киселовой горе и спуск в районе детского центра «Молодая гвардия». 
Старинное название происходило из двух топографических элементов мест-
ности: названия местного хутора Киселёва (Кисёлова) и геологи-
ческой особенности местности, горы, а вернее – крутого подъема,
образованного на склоне древнего берега гавани Понта Эвксин-
ского. В целом же топоним «Киселёвская гора» условно очерчивал
всю возвышенность по линии древнего берега от Куяльницкого
лимана до Черного моря с единственным здесь населенным пунк-
том – хутором Киселова, насчитывавшим на рубеже веков лишь
один жилой двор с восьмью жителями."_ 
"Кисёлова гора и Лузановка", Олег Сивирин (2015) >>>

----------


## Antique

Спасибо! Я сначала подумал, что это Малый Куяльник, но решил предложить свою версию, тем более, что под Олегом явно не Губарь подразумевался.

----------


## Ranke

> Спасибо! Я сначала подумал, что это Малый Куяльник, но решил предложить свою версию, тем более, что под Олегом явно не Губарь подразумевался.


 И Вам Спасибо, а также всем участникам! Пишите, если что-то осталось непонятным. Разберём.
А мы продолжаем

----------


## Ranke

В одном из справочников (за 1904 год)
мне встретилось рекламное объявление.
Помогите в определении места. Где именно
находилось  техничеcкое бюро инженера?

----------


## Artemisia

Ришельевская?

----------


## Kshisya

Еврейская, она же Скобелева))

----------


## Ranke

> Еврейская, она же Скобелева))


  *Абсолютно верно!* И известные справочники по городу
того времени, тому подтверждение.
Налицо ошибка при составлении рекламы.

На самом деле техническая контора располагалась по адресу:
ул. Еврейская, 19 (позднее назв. Скобелева)

 Вся Одесса_1914

 Весь справочник

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

Тоже подумал что это просто ошибка, но потом пошел не по тому пути обнаружив что что данный господин числится домовладельцем по Вознесенскому переулку и тоже № 19. А в 1901 еще проявляется адрес Преображенская, 39.  Любил чувак девятки ))))

----------


## Ranke

Классика темы.
Где у нас такое сохранилось?

----------


## Sposata

> Классика темы.
> Где у нас такое сохранилось? 
> 
> Вложение 12544545


 на Молдаванке, возле клуба Иванова?

----------


## Ranke

> на Молдаванке, возле клуба Иванова?


 *Сверхбыстро, Sposata!* 
И со знанием местности ;-)

По 2gis - во дворе здания по
Алексеевской площади, 1
Google Street View >>>


foto by Exbombist, 2010
(panoramio.com)

Рядом справа (по Алексеевской пл., 3) был клуб им. Андрея Иванова.
Сейчас на этом месте новое здание Vodafone


З.В.Першина "Имени Январского восстания", 1963г

----------


## Ranke

Где гнёздышко у птички?

----------


## AG-ents

> Где гнёздышко у птички?  
> 
> Вложение 12544786


 Пеликан, разрывающий себе грудь, чтобы накормить птенцов !
К сожалению ни гнездышка, ни птички что на фото, ни самого дома уже нет ... осталась только легенда  

ЗЫ
Исходя из вышесказанного и эта загадка тоже сформулирована неправильно !

----------


## Namidiol

Если это баклан, то мурал с этой птицей свил гнездо на спуске Маринеско 6

----------


## Namidiol

Похожая птичка есть на Пантелеймоновской, 28

----------


## Ranke

В отличие от мирного старшего брата, птичка пребывает на службе.

----------


## Namidiol

Маразлиевская, 34б
есть птичка, но размах крыльев другой

----------


## Парусник

Фонтанская дорога,8,10?

----------


## Antique

У меня ассоциации с чем-то связанным с воздухом. Может такой орёл есть на училище ПВО на Фонтанской дороге, 14?

----------


## Ranke

> Фонтанская дорога,8,10?


 


> У меня ассоциации с чем-то связанным с воздухом. Может такой орёл есть на училище ПВО на Фонтанской дороге, 14?


  Не скажу за всё орнитологическое семейство, но этот экземпляр
точно не с Фонтанской дороги. Вторая подсказка прилетит в тему к 22:00.

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

уф...... 2 дня мучался ))))))   Итальянский бульвар, 3.  Одесское пехотное юнкерское училище. Помогла вторая фотка, там видно древко знамени, хотя я подумал что это ружье с ремнем, сразу вспомнил про пехотное училище, тем более что птичка "служит"))).

----------


## Ranke

> уф...... 2 дня мучался ))))))   Итальянский бульвар, 3.  Одесское пехотное юнкерское училище. Помогла вторая фотка, там видно древко знамени, хотя я подумал что это ружье с ремнем, сразу вспомнил про пехотное училище, тем более что птичка "служит"))).


 "Бабушка приехала! Гребенка не нужна!" (с)  

И *Красный Чебурашка* ставит красивую точку
в нашем блоке загадок.

Конечно, Итальянский б-р, 3 (ШТАБ одной из в/ч)

Карточка здания на domofoto >>>
История здания и училища от Сергея Котелко >>>

 
wikimapia

----------


## Ranke

Ссылки ведут на  ответы к загадкам по номерам.
НАЧАЛО серии здесь >>>


> Kshisya +5 (#100, #102, #103, #106, #108)
> Парусник +3 (#94, #99, #101)
> 
> Kamin +2 (#96, #99)
> Lively +2 (#92, #104)
> Antique +2 (#93, #107)
> Красный Чебурашка +2 (#97, #110)
> 
> Artemisia +1 (#91)
> ...


 *СПАСИБО всем кто принял участие!*
Надеюсь предложенная форма игры дала возможность кому-то
узнать что-то новое из истории нашего города  

До свидания, до новых встреч, конечно же, с новыми загадками.
Но не думайте, что это будет так просто 
*С уважением ко всем*

----------


## Viktoz

Что-то тема затихла 

Небольшая разминка: где можно увидеть такие барельефы?



ЗЫ:  сегодня  буду до 17-ти, потом уже с понедельника...

----------


## Namidiol

Базарная?

----------


## Kamin

Еврейская?

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

Одесса? ))))

----------


## Viktoz

Да, Камин прав, это Еврейская... Номер дома?

----------


## Kamin

По моему это на здании по ул. Еврейской № 48 (угол Александровского проспекта). Со стороны Еврейской!

----------


## Viktoz

> По моему это на здании по ул. Еврейской № 48 (угол Александровского проспекта). Со стороны Еврейской!


 Рядом, но не точно.

----------


## Kamin

Это № 56

----------


## Viktoz

[QUOTE=Kamin;69508748]Это № 56 
[URL=http://[/QUOTE]
 Абсолютно верно. (+ Буду должен).

----------


## Саша64

©О.Губарь

----------


## pinta76

не знаю, было ли тут. Но вопрос возник, где это место? Я не знаю ответ.Но версии могут запросто проверяться выездом в натуру.

----------


## forstrat

> Вложение 12645669 не знаю, было ли тут. Но вопрос возник, где это место? Я не знаю ответ.Но версии могут запросто проверяться выездом в натуру.


 таких табличек не припомню у нас нигде. разве что, эксклюзив от дворника (что вряд ли))

(и в целом - глядя на толпу эту  вёдрами - ну, не одесситы это, пятои точкои чую)))

----------


## forstrat

> ©О.Губарь


 Судя по углу телеантенны, которая должна быть каким то боком всё же направленна на телецентр (а угол относительно стены дома с поправкои на всю мацу составляет градусов 15-20, и, судя по архитектуре, это далеко не Фонтан), то, следуюя всяким гадким схемам, на ум приходят улицы: Старопортофранковская, Мечникова, Манежная. 
По геометрии ещё годятся пара-троика улиц на Молдаванке (типа, Южная, Садиковская, Мастерская) Но, архитектура ворот, ведущих к туалету, для них не очень характерна.

----------


## pinta76

> таких табличек не припомню у нас нигде. разве что, эксклюзив от дворника (что вряд ли))
> 
> (и в целом - глядя на толпу эту  вёдрами - ну, не одесситы это, пятои точкои чую)))


 Это Одесса, 1941 год, очередь за водой.

----------


## forstrat

> Это Одесса, 1941 год, очередь за водой.


 Тогда, пусть будет Французскии бульвар. Два узких сдвоенных окна видел в Домах Специалистов. Более нигде не замечал таких.

----------


## victor.odessa

> Тогда, пусть будет Французскии бульвар. Два узких сдвоенных окна видел в Домах Специалистов. Более нигде не замечал таких.


  Дом Специалистов на чётной стороне улицы, а на фото виден №5.

----------


## forstrat

> Дом Специалистов на чётной стороне улицы, а на фото виден №5.


 тоже верно. а не может это быть пятым номером по Семинарскои? Дома с первыми номерами там послевоенные. Что там и как было во время воины, не обладаю сведениями на данныи момент.

----------


## victor.odessa

> тоже верно. а не может это быть пятым номером по Семинарскои? Дома с первыми номерами там послевоенные. Что там и как было во время воины, не обладаю сведениями на данныи момент.


 Не будем гадать, будем опираться на факты. Подождём знатоков.

----------


## forstrat

> Не будем гадать, будем опираться на факты. Подождём знатоков.


 ну, не знаю... как то интереснее самому попробовать догадаться на основе имеющихся зацепок. Это как то развивает мозги, что ли. А когда просто знаешь - это хорошо, конечно, но смысл темы вижу не в том для себя.

----------


## pinta76

Есть подозрения, что это Молдаванка, или центр ближе к Балковской, положение солнца довольно показательное.

----------


## makaceba

> Вложение 12645669 не знаю, было ли тут. Но вопрос возник, где это место? Я не знаю ответ.Но версии могут запросто проверяться выездом в натуру.


 По поводу интересующего фото. Это лето 1941г., когда  Беляевская водонасосная станция была под фашистами, перекрывшими Одессе  воду. Подробнее о том периоде см. соответствующую литературу, художественный фильм «Жажда» Одесской киностудии. 
Снимок сделан у ограды клуба им. Иванова на Алексеевской (Январского Восстания) площади №,5 угол Болгарской (Буденного ул.) на Молдаванке. Очевидно, что источником  воды, куда выстроилась очередь, являлась артезианская скважина. На заднем плане виден торец средней школы №99 (ныне – лицей №4), по адресу Болгарская, 88). 
В наст. время на месте клуба выстроен офисный центр, но часть старой ограды советской постройки, попавшая в кадр  сохранилась. 

Вот современное фото этого места.

 

Это фото из google после разрушения клуба. Тоже видно школу.



В сети есть еще одна фотография .

----------


## Скрытик

По поводу фильма "Жажда" в сети есть несколько обзоров. 2\3 информации, включая "героическую смерть" разведчиков, которые дали воду в Одессу чистой воды выдумка, для поднятия патриотического духа. И по факту, вода до Одессы так и не дошла, просто не смогли  переключить подачу с отключенной Беляевской станции.
За локацию спасибо, вопрос подымался не на одном форуме, никто так и не дал правильного ответа.

https://mysliwiec.livejournal.com/2882353.html

----------


## Sergey_L

Когда ещё ограда была, я сделал там такой снимок
А ещё примечательно, что через дорогу, в 50 метрах, на месте пустыря, где сейчас построили высотку, в 2010 г. снимался фильм как раз на эту тему и почти с такой же очередью.




> По поводу интересующего фото. Это лето 1941г., когда  Беляевская водонасосная станция была под фашистами, перекрывшими Одессе  воду. Подробнее о том периоде см. соответствующую литературу, художественный фильм «Жажда» Одесской киностудии. 
> Снимок сделан у ограды клуба им. Иванова на Алексеевской (Январского Восстания) площади №,5 угол Болгарской (Буденного ул.) на Молдаванке. Очевидно, что источником  воды, куда выстроилась очередь, являлась артезианская скважина. На заднем плане виден торец средней школы №99 (ныне – лицей №4), по адресу Болгарская, 88). 
> В наст. время на месте клуба выстроен офисный центр, но часть старой ограды советской постройки, попавшая в кадр  сохранилась. 
> 
> Вот современное фото этого места.
> 
> Вложение 12648121 
> 
> Это фото из google после разрушения клуба. Тоже видно школу.
> ...

----------


## makaceba

Сегодня разговаривал с краеведом-фотографом С.В.Калмыковым. Ему знакомы эти фотографии. В то время он жил не далеко (и живет там до сих пор), на Лазарева, в квартале от этого места. Так вот он говорит, что во время оккупации скважина не работала! Они ходили за водой на чумку, на Балковскую… Запустили ее только после освобождения города.

Вот сегодняшнее фото, где хорошо видно школу. В домике с зеленой крышей-законсервированная скважина.

----------


## Скрытик

Ну на постановочное фото не похоже, может в начале войны работала, а позже закрыли. Место 100% с фотографии.

----------


## Ranke

> Сегодня разговаривал с краеведом-фотографом С.В.Калмыковым. Ему знакомы эти фотографии. В то время он жил не далеко (и живет там до сих пор), на Лазарева, в квартале от этого места. Так вот он говорит, что во время оккупации скважина не работала! Они ходили за водой на чумку, на Балковскую… Запустили ее только после освобождения города.


 Хм, а для чего тогда люди собрались там с вёдрами, если знали что нет там воды? Не для постановочного же кадра Георгия Зельма?
При всём уважении к Сергею Викторовичу, а ему на момент событий и 7 лет не было... Что-то не так...

----------


## forstrat

> Хм, а для чего тогда люди собрались там с вёдрами, если знали что нет там воды? Не для постановочного же кадра Георгия Зельма?
> При всём уважении к Сергею Викторовичу, а ему на момент событий и 7 лет не было... Что-то не так...


 Попробую предположить, что, во время обороны скважина работала (а именно к этому времени относится фото, как я понимаю), а во время оккупации - уже нет.

----------


## Шарки

> ©О.Губарь


 Напоминает Канатную угол Успенская,в этом туалете в конце 80-х-начале 90-х люди жили,семья дворника 
(их еще по телеку показывали)

----------


## shmidt-ua

> А ещё примечательно, что через дорогу, в 50 метрах, на месте пустыря, где сейчас построили высотку, в 2010 г. снимался фильм как раз на эту тему и почти с такой же очередью.


 А до этого там раньше баня была !   :smileflag:

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Напоминает Канатную угол Успенская,в этом туалете в конце 80-х-начале 90-х люди жили,семья дворника 
> (их еще по телеку показывали)


 Похоже лишь отдаленно, да и до Канатной далеко - там еще есть Маразлиевская !

----------


## makaceba

> А до этого там раньше баня была !


 Баня была рядом, Болгарская,85. Дом этот сохранился. На фото Sergey_L  виден торец здания ( в котором была баня №8 ), выходящий на пустырь.

Вот вид дома сегодня



А это двор. Во флигеле слева было женское отделение, а в конце двора под лестницей, вход в мужское.



Адрес этой бани есть еще в справочнике ,,Вся Одесса,, за 1913г.

----------


## shmidt-ua

> Баня была рядом, Болгарская,85. Дом этот сохранился. На фото Sergey_L  виден торец здания ( в котором была баня №8 ), выходящий на пустырь.
> 
> А это двор. Во флигеле слева было женское отделение, а в конце двора под лестницей, вход в мужское.
> .


 Дом сохранился частично - снесли как раз мужское отделение бани !

PS
Я там не один раз был, так что сужу не по чужим фото...   :smileflag:

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

Вот такой вот недобалкон вчера встретил, самый центр.

----------


## OdGen



----------


## Красный Чебурашка

не... не оно ))))

----------


## Натулечка

Добрый день!
Подскажите. пожалуйста, с какой это стороны Куликового поля? Интересует здание на заднем плане (Не Павловское, случайно?) и здание, на котором стоят люди.

----------


## AG-ents

На сайте 048 уа сегодня появилась такая заметка "Как выглядела Одесса в 1963 году: обнародованы фото французского шпиона, - ФОТО"

И среди множества фото есть два неопознанных места.
Что скажут знатоки Одессы ?

----------


## Antique

На фейсбуке разобрали многие снимки. Нижняя фотография это Привокзальный пер., 2, где Ленина вешали.

----------


## Парусник

Неоднократно проходил мимо этого места, но только сегодня, взгляд сфокусировался на любопытном артефакте.
Для тех, кто соскучился по фотозагадкам: где это?

----------


## makaceba

Маразлиевская,36. Дом И.И. Гена.

----------


## Парусник

Респект!!

----------


## AG-ents

> Респект!!


 Уже загадывали в этой теме...   :smileflag:

----------


## Barbas

> Вот такой вот недобалкон вчера встретил, самый центр.


 Концепция у архитектора была такая))) Он так видел)))

----------


## wolf777555333

По этому фото тяжело сказать. Какая-то сельская местность.)))

----------


## forstrat

Может, многие и посещали... Но, всё же!

----------


## shmidt-ua

Че, никто не знает ?

Тогда автор должен сам признаться !   :smileflag:

----------


## forstrat

> Че, никто не знает ?
> 
> Тогда автор должен сам признаться !


 там в окошке видны другие, достаточно характерные окошки. так что, можно включить дедукцию, и, выдвинуть версии

----------


## forstrat

> Может, многие и посещали... Но, всё же!


 Ну, раз тишина - признаюсь. Территория бывшего санатория Украина. От входа налево по тропинке, не доходя развалин корпуса, где какие то беглые таджики с коврами, кучей детей и автомобилем "Жигули" жили.
В просвет видны окна кадорровских "Копролитов".

А ещё там, в кустах, было вот так:

----------


## doc-men

На ресурсе pastvu.com выложена фотография с подписью автора, что на ней изображены Дерибасовская и Горсад. У нескольких комментаторов возникли сомнения.
Таким образом, образовалась загадка: где это может быть?


П.С. 1972 год.

----------


## Kamin

На Дерибасовской не было скамеек подобного типа. И чумак за спинами людей на скамейках не рос. Здание в правом углу снимка похоже имеет башенку и таких в вокруг Горсада не помню.

----------


## Шарки

> На ресурсе pastvu.com выложена фотография с подписью автора, что на ней изображены Дерибасовская и Горсад. У нескольких комментаторов возникли сомнения.
> Таким образом, образовалась загадка: где это может быть?
> 
> 
> П.С. 1972 год.


 может  Генуэзская?растительность там была бурная и скамейки именно такие стояли

----------


## Kariatida

Почему то вспомнился санаторий Россия, там такие лавочки были и как то похоже мне

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

По лавочкам тяжело угадать. В парке Шевченко были, в Олимпийском сквере тоже были, думаю по разным санаториям их тоже немало было

----------


## forstrat

> По лавочкам тяжело угадать. В парке Шевченко были, в Олимпийском сквере тоже были, думаю по разным санаториям их тоже немало было


 Мне сразу пришёл на ум Олимпиец. Очень похоже. И плитка там была такая, и лавочки, и как то вообще в целом навевает... но, 72 год? Что то мне кажется, что Олимпиец моложе Дворца Спорта. А, вот и Домофото говорит, что построен в 1980 году. Начало строительства - 1977. Вполне может быть, что сквер был и до постройки Олимпийца, но, фото напоминает именно главную дорожку, ведущую к спорт-комплексу. Вероятно, она обустраивалась после окончания строительства. Хотя, случаи бывают разные...

----------


## Ranke

> На ресурсе pastvu.com выложена фотография с подписью автора, что на ней изображены Дерибасовская и Горсад. У нескольких комментаторов возникли сомнения.
> Таким образом, образовалась загадка: где это может быть?
>  П.С. 1972 год


 Если это далекий 1972 год почему тогда это не может быть центральная аллея парка им.В.И. Ленина. Скамейки точно такие в парке были. Плитка типовая - историческая (на нашу память её меняли). В нижнем слева углу на фото часть клумбы, которая делила аллею на две части. За дальней парой просматривается карликовая ива. Она и сейчас растет. Слева за кадром должен быть фонарный столб. Ну а постройки на заднем фоне за листвой - так это временные выставочные павильоны. Хорошо просматриваются вдоль аллеи за скамейками молодые кусты самшита. Мы их уже запомнили как хорошо сформировавшуюся живую изгородь. Увы, в прошлом году они стали историей.
 2012

----------


## doc-men

Красивая версия, но ...

Вот "плитка", которая была с момента благоустройства парка и до последней реставрации в этом месте.



Фотографии 1979 года. 

А это те же залитые бетоном под "плитку"  покрытия. Но гораздо раньше, предполагаю, на стыке 1960-1070-ых годов.


Ивы в том месте никогда не было, как нет и сейчас. Там произрастает плакучая шелковица (тутовое дерево). Ранее, если не ошибаюсь, были берёза и ясень, ближе к проспекту всегда были сосны.

Таких скамеек в этом месте никогда не было, ибо оставались бы следы в бетоне.

Ну, а выставочные павильоны с шиферным покрытием, даже и комментировать излишне.

Кроме того, я продолжаю переписываться с автором фотографии, он смягчил риторику по поводу Горсада, но продолжает категорично утверждать, что это центр города.

----------


## Ranke

> Красивая версия, но ...
> Вот "плитка", которая была с момента благоустройства парка и до последней реставрации в этом месте.


 Нашел у себя кадр. Действительно шелковица карликовая )

 2010

Ну и "плитка", как маркер... Хотя скамеечки такие в парке еще в 2010 году встречались в районе детского городка.

Фото с маяком, возможно, 1965 года.

----------


## doc-men

> Фото с маяком, возможно, 1965 года.


 Ух ты!
Я полагал, что благоустройство этой части парка было проведено в 1967 году.

----------


## verda

Видно, что вы там никогда не бывали. Нет.

----------


## Шарки

> Ну а постройки на заднем фоне за листвой - так это временные выставочные павильоны.


 на крыше шифер
а временные павильона были легкие,с гладкой  крышей(такие себе фанерные домики)Зачем шифер стелить на времянку,которая простоит меньше месяца?

----------


## zhlobopotam

Мне вообще на Ланжерон похоже возле спасательно-водолазной станции.

----------


## forstrat

> Мне вообще на Ланжерон похоже возле спасательно-водолазной станции.


 Где вы у нас видели летом (а на фото не весна и не осень, а именно лето, судя по состоянию растений) возле моря столько людей и так одетых?)

----------


## Зимняя

а это не может быть сквер между переулками Дунаева и Кирпичным? плитка там похожая лежала, да и скамейки такие стояли. а павильоны - часть санатория?
или от Дунаева в сторону Шампанского?

----------


## Ranke

Фото привязано к ул. Светлой (5ст. БФ)
 до 1964

В комментариях, как вариант - кемпинг по Николаевской дороге
 кемпинг "Дельфин"

Это перед горкой (если ехать из города) по левой стороне. 
"Метро" + многоэтажная застройка сейчас



Может быть такое?

----------


## forstrat

> Фото привязано к ул. Светлой (5ст. БФ)
>  до 1964
> 
> В комментариях, как вариант - кемпинг по Николаевской дороге
> 
> 
> Это перед горкой (если ехать из города) по левой стороне. 
> "Метро" + многоэтажная застройка сейчас
> 
> ...


 В Аркадии, как помнится, было нечто, именуемое "тур-база". Примерно там, где сейчас Андижон, который тоже вроде как, под снос уже идёт. Что да как было на этой тур-базе, честно, не знаю. Как вариант, и что то типа того, что на фото, могло когда то иметь место.
А могло быть и в кемпинге напротив Молодой Гвардии, о котором вы говорите. Пока не понятно)

----------


## San64

Подскажите, где такой сарайчик?

с интересным содержимым

----------


## Antique

> Подскажите, где такой сарайчик?


 Во дворе дома скульптора Б. В. Эдуардса в переулке Ляпунова.

----------


## San64

> Во дворе дома скульптора Б. В. Эдуардса в переулке Ляпунова.


 Спасибо!  
Может Вы знаете и историю этого бюста и других обломков?
А то в фэйсбуке прямо вселенский плач поднялся 
facebook.com/groups/myodessa/permalink/2234254936643766/

----------


## Antique

> Может Вы знаете и историю этого бюста и других обломков?


 Впервые вижу, но полагаю это какие-то черновые гипсовые слепки, у скульпторов в качестве отходов может встретиться такое. Група конечно дикая, видел я её как-то, аудитория явно с Вконтакта перебежала. Коментарии там постоянно такие, голосят вместо того, чтобы разобраться.

Но сущя по последним таки установили, на участке были даже не так давно скульптурные мастерские.

----------


## Viktoz

Всем привет. Что-то темка совсем затихла... редко когда появляются новые загадки...

для разминки: где живет этот бородатый дядька?

----------


## OdGen

"Похоже на Воронцова", а на самом деле Франц де Воллан. Бюст установлен у входа в порт.

----------


## Kamin

Этот "бородатый дядька" живет на ул. Новосельского № 66 / Топольского переулок № 2. Их там много на фасаде.

----------


## Viktoz

> Этот "бородатый дядька" живет на ул. Новосельского № 66 / Топольского переулок № 2. Их там много на фасаде.


 Все верно... они там по всему периметру здания,  многие отвалились... и  только эти два покрашены:

----------


## Viktoz

Всем привет. Наверное тоже будет легкой и быстрой загадкой... но для поднятия темы пойдет

Где живут такие  интересные ворота?

----------


## Jorjic

> Всем привет. Наверное тоже будет легкой и быстрой загадкой... но для поднятия темы пойдет
> Где живут такие  интересные ворота?


 На улице Льва Толстого, между Новосельской и Кузнечной.

----------


## Натулечка

> Всем привет. Наверное тоже будет легкой и быстрой загадкой... но для поднятия темы пойдет
> 
> Где живут такие  интересные ворота?


 Явно где-то в центре.) Это для чего вообще? Для свечи? Кормушка для птиц?

----------


## Viktoz

> На улице Льва Толстого, *между* Новосельской и Кузнечной.


 (+)     и это правильный ответ))) я же говорил что быстро...

----------


## дэн 79

> Явно где-то в центре.) Это для чего вообще? Для свечи? Кормушка для птиц?


  Фонарь подсветки.На месте пустых ''глазниц'' были стёкла с номером дома....

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

Давно не тренировались. Для разминки...

----------


## Kshisya

Нежинская?)

----------


## Namidiol

> Давно не тренировались. Для разминки...


 Такие знакомые. Вспомнить бы где видела)

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

> Нежинская?)


 ага.... и номер если можно ))))

----------


## Kshisya

> ага.... и номер если можно ))))


  66)

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

> 66)


  Совершенно верно

еще для разминки

----------


## Namidiol

Троицкая?

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

> Троицкая?


 НЕТ

----------


## Man Garik

Пироговская.

----------


## феерический

Краян?

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

> Пироговская.


 нет




> Краян?


 нет


Это самый-пресамый  центр )))

----------


## Шарки

> Совершенно верно
> 
> еще для разминки


 Французский бульвар угол Итальянский бульвар

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

> Французский бульвар угол Итальянский бульвар


 нет....далеко

все этот дом видели миллион раз )))

----------


## Зимняя

здание ТЮЗа?

----------


## Namidiol

Пастера?

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

> здание ТЮЗа?


 Нет



> Пастера?


 Нет.

Даю подсказки:
Это не главный фасад, а торец здания.
Вдоль главного фасада можно проехаться на трамвайчике. 
Вдоль бокового фасада можно посидеть на скамеечке.

----------


## forstrat

> Нет
> 
> Нет.
> 
> Даю подсказки:
> Это не главный фасад, а торец здания.
> Вдоль главного фасада можно проехаться на трамвайчике. 
> Вдоль бокового фасада можно посидеть на скамеечке.


 По логике, это здание Научной Библиотеки ОНУ. Но, это не точно)

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

> По логике, это здание Научной Библиотеки ОНУ. Но, это не точно)


 Совершенно верно ))))

https://www.google.com/maps/@46.4857...!7i8704!8i4352

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

Новая загадка )))))


фото Александра Топилова

----------


## Viktoz

> Новая загадка )))))


   знатоки иностранных))) это они так Карантинную на украинский перевели или это жЭк так постарался???

----------


## forstrat

> знатоки иностранных))) это они так Карантинную на украинский перевели или это жЭк так постарался???


 Отнюдь. Это самопальная табличка, которую запулил на дом некий поклонник таланта Квентина Тарантино, а висит она на Карантинной, дабы созвучно было.

----------


## Парусник

А где, у нас, имеет место быть, такой орнамент?

----------


## OdGen

В доме на ул. Троицкой, 1, историю которого я рассказал в этой теме в июне 2010 г.

----------


## Парусник

> В доме на ул. Троицкой, 1, историю которого я рассказал в этой теме в июне 2010 г.


 Безусловно, для профи, не представляет сложности!)
Спасибо!

----------


## OdGen

Уникальные детали - столько лет прошло, а сохранились!

----------


## Парусник

"Где, эта улица, где этот дом..?"

----------


## Спокойствие

> "Где, эта улица, где этот дом..?"


 Бывшая ІІ-я женская гимназия.

----------


## Парусник

> Бывшая ІІ-я женская гимназия.


 
Верно!
В здании (Старопортофранковская, 18), спроектированном известным архитектором С.Ландесманом, с 1907 года, располагалась гимназия.
А в другие времена - фабрика мороженого и профтехшкола № 1, где учился С.Королёв!
Интересно бы узнать, чьи портреты изображены на плафонах?
Спасибо!

----------


## forstrat

> Верно!
> В здании (Старопортофранковская, 18), спроектированном известным архитектором С.Ландесманом, с 1907 года, располагалась гимназия.
> А в другие времена - фабрика мороженого и профтехшкола № 1, где учился С.Королёв!
> Интересно бы узнать, чьи портреты изображены на плафонах?
> Спасибо!


 Думаю, любителя женщин, любителя мороженного и лю... и Сергея Павловича Королёва, конечно же!

----------


## Antique

> Верно!
> В здании (Старопортофранковская, 18), спроектированном известным архитектором С.Ландесманом, с 1907 года, располагалась гимназия.


 С 1893.

----------


## Парусник

> С 1893.


 За уточнение благодарю! А что, всё таки, знатоки имеют сказать по поводу портретов?

----------


## Antique

Центральный напоминает Достоевского, а правый - Гоголя.

----------


## Парусник

> Центральный напоминает Достоевского, а правый - Гоголя.


 Таки похоже! У Вас - зоркий глаз, спасибо!)

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

Всем добрый день. Знатоки ткните меня носом где этот мини-стадион? Не дружу с видами сверху.

https://dumskaya.net/news/ekaterininskaya-ploshchad-s-vysoty-ptichego-pole-104193/

----------


## Ranke

> Всем добрый день. Знатоки ткните меня носом где этот мини-стадион? Не дружу с видами сверху.
> https://dumskaya.net/news/ekaterininskaya-ploshchad-s-vysoty-ptichego-pole-104193/


 Гимназия №2 (ул. Гаванная, 5а). Их площадка (ближе к ул. Ланжероновской)

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

> Гимназия №2 (ул. Гаванная, 5а). Их площадка (ближе к ул. Ланжероновской)


 От жеж )))). Я голову ломаю, не могу сообразить где такое возле площади, а журналисты до Горсада долетели))). Спасибо большое.

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

Не знал где похвастаться, решил что тут оценят )))) 
Разжился произведениями Одесской кожгалантереи

----------


## Натулечка

Что за Бафомет в центре города?
Это новое или родное? 
И где это?

----------


## OdGen

Греческая, 19, угол Ришельевской

----------


## Antique

> Что за Бафомет в центре города?
> Это новое или родное?


 Букраний это, первоначальная скульптура.

----------


## _q_ua_ttro_

> Не знал где похвастаться, решил что тут оценят )))) 
> Разжился произведениями Одесской кожгалантереи


 Оценили) Поверьте

----------


## Viktoz

Что-то тема совсем затихла .
Подниму.
Где живут такие "тумбы"?

----------


## Натулечка

может, военкомат на Канатной?

----------


## Kamin

ул. Толстого?

----------


## Viktoz

Пока мимо

----------


## Kamin

ул. Троицкая?

----------


## Viktoz

> ул. Троицкая?


 Нет.

Зы. думал будет быстро.
Дать подсказку?

----------


## Kshisya

Пироговская?

----------


## Viktoz

> Пироговская?


 нет, холодно.

----------


## Viktoz

> Дать подсказку?


 Небольшая подсказка - тот же дом




ЗЫ. В сети буду до 17:00 потом на  все выходные уезжаю.

----------


## Viktoz

> Небольшая подсказка


 Фоткал с улицы, это не двор и не закрытая территория.

Центр. Бывший Центральный р-н.

----------


## Antique

> Нет.
> 
> Зы. думал будет быстро.


 Я тоже удивлён. Думал уже давно отгадали — ан нет.

----------


## Kamin

ул. Новосельского?

----------


## Viktoz

> ул. Новосельского?


 да.
№ дома?

----------


## Kamin

№ 100

----------


## Kamin

Попробую поддержать тему. Где у нас встретились эти буквы?

----------


## Viktoz

> Попробую поддержать тему. Где у нас встретились эти буквы?


 Нечто подобное (по крайней мере инициалы на воротах) фоткал на Дегтярной когда-то, не помню точно как выглядят. Не там  случайно?

----------


## Kamin

Очень холодно!

----------


## Kshisya

Французский бульвар

----------


## Kamin

Теплее чем Дегтярная!

----------


## Kamin

Предложили ул. Базарную, начало. Нет, не Базарная.
Добавлю еще информации

----------


## OdGen

Надпись «ДОМЪ / 1896 Г / ТЕПЕРЪ» (судя, по фото, от которой "благодарные потомки" оставили на сегодня лишь "ЕП...Р") на воротах дома одесского мещанина Янкеля Мошковича Тепера на Новорыбной улице, 56, угол Тюремного переулка, современный адрес которого ул. Пантелеймоновская, 54.

----------


## Kamin

Замечательный ответ! Полнее быть не может!

----------


## OdGen

Спасибо!

----------


## Antique

> Надпись «ДОМЪ / 1896 Г / ТЕПЕРЪ» (судя, по фото, от которой "благодарные потомки" оставили на сегодня лишь "ЕП...Р")


 Когда рисовали этот рисунок, то букв уже не было, их дорисовали. А вот дорисовать номер дома забыли, очевидно, что он был справа от слова "домъ"

----------


## Kamin

Где у нас такая красивая решетка?

----------


## OdGen

Отличное состояние решетки значительно суживает поиски - это окно первого этажа картинной галереи графов Толстых на Сабанеевом мосту, 4.

----------


## Kamin

Точно!

----------


## verda

А вот где у нас такое?

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

Канатная 99. Но сами тумбы на Семинарской

https://www.google.com/maps/@46.4623...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## verda

А я-то думала, как адрес указать... Там на весь квартал нет номеров
А почему этот дом намного глубже погружен в землю, чем соседи? Он намного древнее?

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

> А я-то думала, как адрес указать... Там на весь квартал нет номеров
> А почему этот дом намного глубже погружен в землю, чем соседи? Он намного древнее?


 Я бы не сказал что сильно глубже.  Основное здание семинарии тоже примерно на метр "вросло". Обратите внимание на лестницу которая почти на углу.

https://www.google.com/maps/@46.4624...7i13312!8i6656

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

Попробуем ))))

----------


## Antique

Слободка Романовка или Ближние Мельницы, я где-то там видел такое.

----------


## Ніколи

Насмотрелся картинок Одессы! До чего же красивое и трогательное зрелище! Вам, жителям, не понять! "Большое видится на расстоянье"...
Живете вы в бриллианте у моря!  Жемужина - мелко, Хоботов! Оправа, конечно, кое-где... требует реставрции, но караты стоят того! 

  *Показать скрытый текст* **Еще посмотрел множество экскурсионных роликов блогерш Дубровой и Комаровой... Ну, конечно, для меня они слишком коммерческие, но все равно, приятно...
Раньше, когда я приезжал в Украиночку, то первым делом ехал по местам своей боевой славы... в Киев! Там убеждался, что герои моих романов, "кого уж нет, а те далече"... Потом обязательно ехал во Львов и обжорствовал там Украинским борщом, варениками-галушками, упивался самогоном и кофием, скупал вышиванки, приставал к прохожим, заговаривая с ними на державній мові... делая вид, что я таки да, бандеровец...
Теперь, думаю, поеду сразу после Львова в Одессу! И насло..дюсь (жусь, ждусь) духовно!
"Спелый ветер закипает брагой
Сердце ударяет о ребро"...
Только бы с вас сняли все эти Ковидные ограничения...

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

> Слободка Романовка или Ближние Мельницы, я где-то там видел такое.


 Слободка )))

----------


## Antique

> Слободка )))


 Ладно, никто не угадывает, значит я отгадаю. Это Слободская, 32. Дом очень хорошо заметен с окна трамвая.

----------


## Красный Чебурашка

> Ладно, никто не угадывает, значит я отгадаю. Это Слободская, 32. Дом очень хорошо заметен с окна трамвая.


 Все правильно. Спасибо.

----------

